# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Γενικές Ερωτήσεις Διατροφής

## scarone

εγω μετα την προπονηση τρωω 5 ασπραδια,1 κουταλια μελι,μια κουταλια γυρη και κανα φρουτο κ μπορει δημητριακα...ειναι καλα; να αλλαξω κατι η να προσεξω ;

----------


## Zylo

> εγω μετα την προπονηση τρωω 5 ασπραδια,1 κουταλια μελι,μια κουταλια γυρη και κανα φρουτο κ μπορει δημητριακα...ειναι καλα; να αλλαξω κατι η να προσεξω ;


εσυ εχεις υπερβει και το σταδιο του ογκου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: (υπερβάλλω λιγακι)...φαε 1-2 κουταλιες μελι μονο...η καλιτερα δεξτροζη....

----------


## scarone

να κρατησω και τ ασπραδια γιατι ολη την αλλη μερα δεν παιζει να φαω...

----------


## Zylo

> να κρατησω και τ ασπραδια γιατι ολη την αλλη μερα δεν παιζει να φαω...


εννοειται ρε σ....χωρις πρωτεινη στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα???απλα δεν τ ειπα γιατι το θεωρουσα αυτονοητο!!!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> να κρατησω και τ ασπραδια γιατι ολη την αλλη μερα δεν παιζει να φαω...


χτυπατα κανονικα.

----------


## giannos_87

καλα ρε παιδια εγω που η ωρα 9 το βραδυ τελιονω απο προπονιση πως θα τα κανω ολα αυτα

----------


## giannos_87

τα 6 ασπραδια γεινεται να τα κανω στο τηγανη χορις λαδι ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> τα 6 ασπραδια γεινεται να τα κανω στο τηγανη χορις λαδι ?



Όπως σε βολεύει. Κι εγώ σε τηγάνι τα τρώω.

----------


## scarone

Κατι αλλο...6 ασπραδια ποσα γραμμαρια περιπου πρωτεινη περιεχουν;

----------


## giannis64

30-35 gr!!

*edit:* το απραδι μονο σε ενα μετριο αυγο  ομω εχει 4-5 γρ!

----------


## scarone

> 30-35 gr!!
> 
> *edit:* το απραδι μονο σε ενα μετριο αυγο  ομω εχει 4-5 γρ!


ημερισιως ποσα γραμμαρια πρεπει να λαμβανω ετσι ωστε να εχω την οσο δυνατον καλυτερη κ περισοτερη αυξηση ογκου;

----------


## scarone

> *δευτερο γευμα*
> 2 sqoop whey σε νερο.
> .


Τα σκουπ γει τι ειναι ακριβως;

----------


## giannis64

κανε την ερωτηση σου εδω!!

*Γενικές ερωτήσεις για συμπληρώματα.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το τόπικ Γενικες Ερωτησεις Διατροφης κλειδωνει για τεχνικους λόγους και ανοίγει το παρον για την συνεχεια.

----------


## paulakos

Mπουκωσε το τοπικ? :01. ROFL:

----------


## scarone

> κανε την ερωτηση σου εδω!!
> 
> *Γενικές ερωτήσεις για συμπληρώματα.*


ok σχετικα μρ το πιο πανω ερωτημα μου;

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ημερισιως ποσα γραμμαρια πρεπει να λαμβανω ετσι ωστε να εχω την οσο δυνατον καλυτερη κ περισοτερη αυξηση ογκου;


αν δε διαβασεις τα αρθρα με αυτες τις μονολεκτικες ερωτησεις απαντησεις δε θα βγαλεις ακρη....

30-40 ανα γευμα περιπου, αναλογος το βαρος σου.

----------


## scarone

> αν δε διαβασεις τα αρθρα με αυτες τις μονολεκτικες ερωτησεις απαντησεις δε θα βγαλεις ακρη....
> 
> 30-40 ανα γευμα περιπου, αναλογος το βαρος σου.


H γυρη πόσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινη περιςχει και το μελι;

----------


## thegravijia

> H γυρη πόσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινη περιςχει και το μελι;


0

----------


## greygoose22

Guys θελω την νωμη σας για την διατροφη που εφτιαξα, ειμαι 1,80 και 70 kg 22 χρ θεω οπωσδηποτε να βαλω κιλα και σε ογκο, γενικα μου λενε οτι ειμαι καλος απλα εγω δεν νιωθω ανετα, ιδιως βλεποντας πιο γυνμασμενους απο μενα, περιμενω να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας αν ειναι αρκετα καλη θερμιδικα, το μεγαλυτερο παντως θεμα που με απασχλει ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να την τηρω πχ πρεπει να τροω ανα 3 ωρες αλλα οταν λειπω απο το σπιτι αρκετες ωρες δεν γινεται να γυρναω το βραδυ και να τρος ολα τα γευματα μαζεμενα.

1. Κουακερ με γιαουρτακι και 1 κοταλια μαρμελαδα    524 θ
    Μπανανα                                                                  120 θ

2. Τεσσερα σπραδια                                                      64 θ
    2 τοστ με γαλοπουλα( πολυσπορο ψωμι)                360 θ

3. Μπανανα                                                                  120 θ
    1 μπολ ρυζι                                                              244 θ

4. τονος 160 gr                                                            272 θ
    2 φετες με ταχινι(πολυσπορο ψωμι)                         320 θ

5. Πουρες                                                                     240 θ
    2 κουταλιες ελαιολαδο                                             300 θ

Ειναι περιπου 2500 θερμιδες αλλα μεσα στην ημερα θα φαω και καποιο κρουσαν, αλλες μερες κοτοπουλο και το μεσημεριανο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

2500 θερμιδες + το κρουασαν να υπολογισουμε δλδ?! 
ασχετα απο τις θερμιδες δεν ειναι διατροφη αυτη φιλε greygoose22,
πουρες με λαδι....μπανανα με ρυζι.... χαλι μαυρο, 

τωρα περα απο αυτο, εχεις ανοιξει θεμα για τη διατροφη σου, γιατι δεν το ποσταρες εκει για να γινουν διορθώσεις?!

----------


## greygoose22

> 2500 θερμιδες + το κρουασαν να υπολογισουμε δλδ?! 
> ασχετα απο τις θερμιδες δεν ειναι διατροφη αυτη φιλε greygoose22,
> πουρες με λαδι....μπανανα με ρυζι.... χαλι μαυρο, 
> 
> τωρα περα απο αυτο, εχεις ανοιξει θεμα για τη διατροφη σου, γιατι δεν το ποσταρες εκει για να γινουν διορθώσεις?!


ηταν
 παλιοτερη και προσπαθω να την βελτιωσω, εσυ δηλαδη τι θα προτεινες να προσθεσω?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ηταν
>  παλιοτερη και προσπαθω να την βελτιωσω, εσυ δηλαδη τι θα προτεινες να προσθεσω?


δες στη διατροφη σου, εβαλα εκει ενα πλανο.

----------


## Luffy

παιδια αν παιρνω κοτοπουλο με το κιλο και τρωω μονο το στηθος το χωρισω σε μεριδες καλα δεν ειναι? χωρις τα μπουτια. επειδη τα φιλετα ειναι πανακριβα :01. Razz:  επισης μια ακομη ερωτηση επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως. η πρωτεινη αποροφατε πιο γρηγορα ( για μεταπροπονητικο? μαζι με μελι (γλυκοζη) η με απλο υδατανθρακα (φρουτo)?

----------


## thegravijia

> παιδια αν παιρνω κοτοπουλο με το κιλο και τρωω μονο το στηθος το χωρισω σε μεριδες καλα δεν ειναι? χωρις τα μπουτια. επειδη τα φιλετα ειναι πανακριβα


γιατι μονο το στηθος??

-----------------------
μελι καλυτερα

----------


## giannis64

πιο ακριβα θα σου βγει ετσι!!!

----------


## Ramrod

τελευταία έχω βάλει λίγο παραπάνω λίπος λόγο μερικών παραπάνω cheat meals+κάτι γενέθλια κλπ. Παρ 'ολα αυτά δεν έχω φτάσει στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο όγκου.

Τι προτείνεται να κάνω? Να αυξήσω αεροβική και να συννεχίσω κανονικά τη διατροφή(όγκου) ή να κόψω λιγάκι υδατάνθρακα/θερμίδες?

Προπόνηση παίζω στις 20 επαναλήψεις αυτή την περίοδο...

----------


## Devil

συνεχισε κανονικα και μετα τα χανεις στο κοψιμο

στις ποσες kcal εισαι τωρα και με ποσους υδατανθρακες?

----------


## Ramrod

> συνεχισε κανονικα και μετα τα χανεις στο κοψιμο
> 
> στις ποσες kcal εισαι τωρα και με ποσους υδατανθρακες?


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## Devil

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B5%CF%82


κοιτα για μενα καλα ειναι η διατροφη

μπορει και να μην ειναι λιπος και να ειναι μονο νερα

αρα συνεχισε ετσι και βλεπεις στην πορεια

----------


## Ramrod

> κοιτα για μενα καλα ειναι η διατροφη
> 
> μπορει και να μην ειναι λιπος και να ειναι μονο νερα
> 
> αρα συνεχισε ετσι και βλεπεις στην πορεια


Απλά τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες λόγο εξεταστικής και μερικών άλλων γεγονότων έχω αποκλίνει σε μερικά γευματα και εχω φάει και περισσότερο λίπος και κάποια γλυκά, γι αυτό. Και η κοιλιά μου φαίνεται να έχει αρχίσει να φουσκώνει κάπως....

Τεσπα, συνεχίζω και βλέπω. Εγώ θα κάνω και 3 φορές απο 20 λεπτάκια αεροβική την εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## beefmeup

> Απλά τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες λόγο εξεταστικής και μερικών άλλων γεγονότων έχω αποκλίνει σε μερικά γευματα και εχω φάει και περισσότερο λίπος και κάποια γλυκά, γι αυτό. Και η κοιλιά μου φαίνεται να έχει αρχίσει να φουσκώνει κάπως....
> 
> Τεσπα, συνεχίζω και βλέπω. Εγώ θα κάνω και 3 φορές απο 20 λεπτάκια αεροβική την εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε...


ρε ραμ,αν βλεπεις τους κοιλιακους σου εστω κ λιγο να διαγραφονται,μην φοβασαι με τη διατροφη..

για την κοιλια που φουσκωνει,μπορει να ειναι λογω γλυκων που ειπες,κ λιπους αλλα αν παλι διαγραφονται οι κοιλιακοι σου,εισαι οκ.

----------


## Ramrod

> ρε ραμ,αν βλεπεις τους κοιλιακους σου εστω κ λιγο να διαγραφονται,μην φοβασαι με τη διατροφη..
> 
> για την κοιλια που φουσκωνει,μπορει να ειναι λογω γλυκων που ειπες,κ λιπους αλλα αν παλι διαγραφονται οι κοιλιακοι σου,εισαι οκ.


Διαγράφονται όταν τη ρουφάω, πιάνεται...?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stefis

παιδια τα γιαουρτακια με γευση φρουτα καλα ειναι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?
τα κανονικα δυσκολευομαι λιγο να τα φαω......

----------


## versus

> παιδια τα γιαουρτακια με γευση φρουτα καλα ειναι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?
> τα κανονικα δυσκολευομαι λιγο να τα φαω......


τι λιπαρά έχουν;

----------


## Devil

και ποσους υδατανθρακες και ποσες ζαχαρες?

----------


## versus

παιδιά...
μπορείται να μου πείτε λίγα τρόφιμα για το βραδάκι,με πρωτείνη αργής απορρόφησης;

----------


## kafros gate 7

> Κατι αλλο...6 ασπραδια ποσα γραμμαρια περιπου πρωτεινη περιεχουν;





> 30-35 gr!!
> 
> *edit:* το απραδι μονο σε ενα μετριο αυγο  ομω εχει 4-5 γρ!


το ασπραδι του αβγου 4 γρ πρωτεϊνη δν εχει?τα 6 4χ6=24 γρ πρωτεϊνης δεν εχοπυν ρε παιδια ή κανω λαθος και εχουν παραπανω??


επισης εχω να σας κανω μια πρακτικη ερωτηση ρε παιδια.βλεπω σε παρα πολλες διατροφες 10 ασπραδια αβγου.πως αντεχετε ρε παιδια και τρωτε τοσα σπραδια?πως τα τρωτε????πειτε καμια συνταγη να μην τα βαριεσαι...

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> παιδιά...
> μπορείται να μου πείτε λίγα τρόφιμα για το βραδάκι,με πρωτείνη αργής απορρόφησης;


Γιαουρτάκι 2% με 10 αμύγδαλα ,τρικαλινό light :03. Thumb up:  (τα 100γρ. έχουν 36γρ πρωτείνη ,0 υδατάνθρακα ,λιπαρά 10γρ. απο ασβέστιο είναι φούλ)
αυτά μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> το ασπραδι του αβγου 4 γρ πρωτεϊνη δν εχει?τα 6 4χ6=24 γρ πρωτεϊνης δεν εχοπυν ρε παιδια ή κανω λαθος και εχουν παραπανω??
> δεν κάνεις λάθος + 1 ολόκληρο πας στα 30γρ.πρωτείνης και είσαι οκ
> 
> 
> επισης εχω να σας κανω μια πρακτικη ερωτηση ρε παιδια.βλεπω σε παρα πολλες διατροφες 10 ασπραδια αβγου.πως αντεχετε ρε παιδια και τρωτε τοσα σπραδια?πως τα τρωτε????πειτε καμια συνταγη να μην τα βαριεσαι...


μια συνήθεια είναι αδερφέ ...εαν τα stats σου το επιτρέπουν τα τρώς και τα 10 εαν όχι κατεβαίνεις γιατί δεν τα αφωμιώνεις 

υ.γ κολάει το φόρουμ ή σε εμένα συμβαίνει μόνο???

----------


## Ramrod

> το ασπραδι του αβγου 4 γρ πρωτεϊνη δν εχει?τα 6 4χ6=24 γρ πρωτεϊνης δεν εχοπυν ρε παιδια ή κανω λαθος και εχουν παραπανω??
> 
> 
> επισης εχω να σας κανω μια πρακτικη ερωτηση ρε παιδια.βλεπω σε παρα πολλες διατροφες 10 ασπραδια αβγου.πως αντεχετε ρε παιδια και τρωτε τοσα σπραδια?πως τα τρωτε????πειτε καμια συνταγη να μην τα βαριεσαι...


παιδιά δεν είναι στανταρ. Το μέσο αυγό έχει τόσο. Μπορεί να πετύχεις αυγό με πιο πολύ ασρπάδι, πιο μεγάλο αυγό ή να φας κανένα μικρό αυγουλάκι που θα σου δώσει πιο λίγο...

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> παιδιά δεν είναι στανταρ. Το μέσο αυγό έχει τόσο. Μπορεί να πετύχεις αυγό με πιο πολύ ασρπάδι, πιο μεγάλο αυγό ή να φας κανένα μικρό αυγουλάκι που θα σου δώσει πιο λίγο...


Πολύ σωστός :03. Thumb up:  το θεώρησα αυτονόητο ότι μιλάμε για μεσαίο αυγό

----------


## Luffy

> γιατι μονο το στηθος??
> 
> -----------------------
> μελι καλυτερα


γιατι το μπουτι δν ειναι καλο νομιζω εχει λιπη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ρωταω..

----------


## versus

> γιατι το μπουτι δν ειναι καλο νομιζω εχει λιπη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ρωταω..


το στήθος είναι ποιο "στεγνό"!

----------


## Luffy

> το στήθος είναι ποιο "στεγνό"!


εχουν την ιδια ποιοτητα πρωτεινης?

----------


## Ramrod

> εχουν την ιδια ποιοτητα πρωτεινης?


ναι αλλά το στήθος είναι καθαρό κρέας, δεν έχει ούτε κόκκαλα ούτε τίποτα...Προσοχή στο καθαρό βάρος!

----------


## giannis64

+ οτι το μπουτι εχει και λιπαρα!!

----------


## -manos-

για δωστε κ τα φωτα σας λιγο εδω....... βαρεθηκα να τρωω το βραδυ τα αμυγδαλα ετσι ωμα οποτε τα εβαλα στο μπλεντερ και τα εκανα σκονη !!!! και με ενα σκουπακι ριχνω στο γιαουρτακι μου το βραδυ!!!! χαλαει το αμυγδαλο ετσι??

----------


## Devil

> για δωστε κ τα φωτα σας λιγο εδω....... βαρεθηκα να τρωω το βραδυ τα αμυγδαλα ετσι ωμα οποτε τα εβαλα στο μπλεντερ και τα εκανα σκονη !!!! και με ενα σκουπακι ριχνω στο γιαουρτακι μου το βραδυ!!!! χαλαει το αμυγδαλο ετσι??


οχι

----------


## Ramrod

Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς απο εδώ Becel Pro-activ?

Αξίζει σαν πηγή ω3-ω6 αν το τρώμε στο πρωϊνό (στο βραδυνό δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ τρόπο να το συνδυάσω χωρίς ψωμί). Αν ναι συνισταται με χαμηλά λιπαρά έτσι (λιγότερα ω3) ?




> για δωστε κ τα φωτα σας λιγο εδω....... βαρεθηκα να τρωω το βραδυ τα αμυγδαλα ετσι ωμα οποτε τα εβαλα στο μπλεντερ και τα εκανα σκονη !!!! και με ενα σκουπακι ριχνω στο γιαουρτακι μου το βραδυ!!!! χαλαει το αμυγδαλο ετσι??


δε νομίζω να χαλάνε, ειδικά αν τα τρως αμέσως.

----------


## -manos-

ναι αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τα αλεθω ας πουμε δευτερα και τα εχω συντηρηση σε μορφη σκονης

----------


## just

> + οτι το μπουτι εχει και λιπαρα!!


εγω γιαννη τρωω αρκετες φορες μπουτι..ο πατερας μου αγοραζει 3 σωστα κοτοπουλα και τα μοιραζουμε σε σακουλακια..

----------


## just

> για δωστε κ τα φωτα σας λιγο εδω....... βαρεθηκα να τρωω το βραδυ τα αμυγδαλα ετσι ωμα οποτε τα εβαλα στο μπλεντερ και τα εκανα σκονη !!!! και με ενα σκουπακι ριχνω στο γιαουρτακι μου το βραδυ!!!! χαλαει το αμυγδαλο ετσι??


εγω βαζω και ριγανη γιαμι..  :01. Smile:  :08. Turtle:  ή δυοσμο δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται και αγγουρακι..

----------


## Manos1989

Ενα θα σας πω και να σκάσετε από τη ζήλεια σας :01. Razz: 
Βρήκα delivery που έχει σουβλάκι με πίτα ολικής,στηθος κοτόπουλου+γιαούρτι!!

----------


## beefmeup

> Ενα θα σας πω και να σκάσετε από τη ζήλεια σας
> Βρήκα delivery που έχει σουβλάκι με πίτα ολικής,στηθος κοτόπουλου+γιαούρτι!!


ασε σε προλαβαμε,χαχα!!

τι νομιζες :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

> Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς απο εδώ Becel Pro-activ?
> 
> Αξίζει σαν πηγή ω3-ω6 αν το τρώμε στο πρωϊνό (στο βραδυνό δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ τρόπο να το συνδυάσω χωρίς ψωμί). Αν ναι συνισταται με χαμηλά λιπαρά έτσι (λιγότερα ω3) ?


Κανείς δεν έχει άποψη επι του θέματος?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## kaiowas

> Κανείς δεν έχει άποψη επι του θέματος?


δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο προιόν
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=9150

----------


## beefmeup

> Κανείς δεν έχει άποψη επι του θέματος?


το χω εγω ρε..

το τρωω αυτο το μαραφετι,γιατι το περνουν κ οι αλλοι στο σπιτι,αλλα γνωμη μου ειναι να μην το δουλευεις συχνα..γιατι,ειναι προιον με περιεργες ουσιες,κ γενικα τα περισσοτερα  βουτυρα,εχουν μεσα υδρογωνομενα ελαια(κ ας μην το γραφουν),που ειναι οτι χειροτερο..
οποτε τις μερες που κανω τσητ το πρωινο,με φετες ολικης,μαρμελαδα χωρις επιπροσθετη ζαχαρη,η μελι το δουλευω..αλλα μονο τοτε.

αντε μια την βδομαδα δλδ.αλλιως,ξεχνα το.

----------


## lila_1

Παιδια,γνωριζει κανενας τη διατροφική αξία του ανθότυρου?
Ο γοογλης δεν βοηθαει..Ειναι σαν το cottage?

Πως ειναι η αντιστοιχη ονομασια στα αγγλικα ,ξερει κανεις?

edit :  Οκ νομιζω το βρηκα....
http://hellas.teipir.gr/thesis/trofi...tomika/003.htm

----------


## Ramrod

> εχουν μεσα υδρογωνομενα ελαια(κ ας μην το γραφουν),που ειναι οτι χειροτερο..
> οποτε τις μερες που κανω τσητ το πρωινο,με φετες ολικης,μαρμελαδα χωρις επιπροσθετη ζαχαρη,η μελι το δουλευω..αλλα μονο τοτε.
> 
> αντε μια την βδομαδα δλδ.αλλιως,ξεχνα το.


Ασε τώρα που μου το είπες δε νομίζω να το εντάξω στη διατροφή μου....

Παίζει να το τρώω και εγώ σε κανένα τσιτ...

----------


## just

> Ενα θα σας πω και να σκάσετε από τη ζήλεια σας
> Βρήκα delivery που έχει σουβλάκι με πίτα ολικής,στηθος κοτόπουλου+γιαούρτι!!


μα παλι ειναι ψωμι..δεν ειπαμε μονο ριζι ολικης ή μακαρονια?

----------


## Manos1989

> μα παλι ειναι ψωμι..δεν ειπαμε μονο ριζι ολικης ή μακαρονια?


Για cheat εννοώ.... :01. Wink: 
Και προσωπικα μακαρόνια δεν τρώω,είπαμε μόνο μαύρο ρύζι,βρώμη και γλυκοπατάτα για carb :01. Razz:

----------


## versus

> Παιδια,γνωριζει κανενας τη διατροφική αξία του ανθότυρου?
> *Ο γοογλης* δεν βοηθαει..Ειναι σαν το cottage?
> 
> Πως ειναι η αντιστοιχη ονομασια στα αγγλικα ,ξερει κανεις?
> 
> edit :  Οκ νομιζω το βρηκα....
> http://hellas.teipir.gr/thesis/trofi...tomika/003.htm


χαχαχα!κορυφαίο μ' άρεσε!

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια,γνωριζει κανενας τη διατροφική αξία του ανθότυρου?
> Ο γοογλης δεν βοηθαει..Ειναι σαν το cottage?
> 
> Πως ειναι η αντιστοιχη ονομασια στα αγγλικα ,ξερει κανεις?
> 
> edit :  Οκ νομιζω το βρηκα....
> http://hellas.teipir.gr/thesis/trofi...tomika/003.htm


Ακριβως δε τη γνωριζω,αλλα ξερω οτι εχει πολυ γλουταμινη και επισης,η δεν εχει καθολου,η εχει πολυ λιγο αλατι.

----------


## thegravijia

ποσο αλατι πρεπει να τρωμε καθημερινα σε ογκο?

και ποσο πρεπει να βαζουμε στο μεταπροπονητικο μας ροφημα???

----------


## paulakos

Παιδια το γυμ μου ειναι μιση ωρα απο το σπιτι,οταν δεν εχω πρωτεινη για μεταπροπονητικο μπορω να παιρνω 4 αυγουλακια βραστα(ασπραδια) να τα τρωω μολις τελειωνω την προπονηση η κανουν πολλη ωρα να τα απορροφησει ο οργανισμος?

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδια το γυμ μου ειναι μιση ωρα απο το σπιτι,οταν δεν εχω πρωτεινη για μεταπροπονητικο μπορω να παιρνω 4 αυγουλακια βραστα(ασπραδια) να τα τρωω μολις τελειωνω την προπονηση η κανουν πολλη ωρα να τα απορροφησει ο οργανισμος?


καντα 7 τα αυγα καλυτερα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

καντα 7 οπως ειπε και ο Βιγιας
Και οχι τα αυγα αποροφουνται παρα πολυ γρηγορα.Για την ακριβεια παει Whey>Αυγα>ολα τα αλλα

----------


## paulakos

7???Παιδια ειναι ουτε 70 κιλα,ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινη εχει ενα αυγο?4-5?7 δεεν νομιζω να μπορω να φαω παντως :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## DHM

Τι γνωριζετε για την γυρη εχω ακουσει οτι περνουν αθλητες εχει πολλες βιταμινες ακομη και μεγαλα ποσοστα πρωτεινη(3 κουταλιες 38γρ πρωτεινης) αλλα και 3 αυξητικες ορμονες.

----------


## beefmeup

> Τι γνωριζετε για την γυρη εχω ακουσει οτι περνουν αθλητες εχει πολλες βιταμινες ακομη και μεγαλα ποσοστα πρωτεινη(3 κουταλιες 38γρ πρωτεινης) αλλα και 3 αυξητικες ορμονες.


ψηλε μου,υπαρχει ενα μαγικο μαραφετι που λεγεται"μηχανη αναζητησης"..τσεκαρε το..

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...85%CF%81%CE%B7

----------


## thegravijia

> ποσο αλατι πρεπει να τρωμε καθημερινα σε ογκο?
> 
> και ποσο πρεπει να βαζουμε στο μεταπροπονητικο μας ροφημα???


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> και ποσο πρεπει να βαζουμε στο μεταπροπονητικο μας ροφημα???


καθολου.

----------


## thegravijia

> καθολου.


lol

kaλα αστο το βρηκα 

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4

----------


## stefis

> τι λιπαρά έχουν;


στα 100 γρ : 5 γρ πρωτεινη, 13 γρ υδατ,εκ των οποιων 11 γρ σακχαρα, 2,5 γρ λιπος

για το κανονικο 2% γιαουρτι δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως

----------


## just

> καθολου.


καπιος που πρεπει να τρωει αναγκαστικα αλας τι γινετε?λογο στιγμα μεσογειακης αναιμιας για παραδειγμα?

----------


## Ramrod

> καπιος που πρεπει να τρωει αναγκαστικα αλας τι γινετε?λογο στιγμα μεσογειακης αναιμιας για παραδειγμα?


όποιος έχει στίγμα πρέπει να τρώει αλάτι? Γιατί?

----------


## beefmeup

> καπιος που πρεπει να τρωει αναγκαστικα αλας τι γινετε?λογο στιγμα μεσογειακης αναιμιας για παραδειγμα?


ας πουμε οτι πρεπει,γιατι να το παρεις στο ποστ γουο?

τα φαγητα που τρως αναλατα ειναι?

----------


## just

> ας πουμε οτι πρεπει,γιατι να το παρεις στο ποστ γουο?
> 
> τα φαγητα που τρως αναλατα ειναι?


ποστ γουο?δεν σε πιανω..
ναι φυσικα!!

----------


## Devil

> ποστ γουο?δεν σε πιανω..
> ναι φυσικα!!


post workout  δλδ μετα την προπονηση

----------


## alien.carmania

και εγω εχω στιγμα αλλα δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο...! ουτο συ αλλος ολες οι τροφες εχουν μεσα εστω και λιγο...! ετσι ολα οκ...!

----------


## Ramrod

Μιας και το αναφέραμε, το στίγμα επηρεάζει με κάποιο τρόπο το BB?

----------


## alien.carmania

θα ηθελα και εγω πολυ να μαθω..! αν ξερει καποιος ας μας πει...!

----------


## deluxe

Μπορει να μας πει καποιος αν οι ρυζογκοφρετες και οι καλαμπογκοφρετες μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν το ρυζι σε καποιο γευμα, αν δε μπορουμε να μαγειρεψουμε;

Επισης τα ασπραδια κανουν για γευμα ή απορροφουνται γρηγορα και ειναι σα τη whey;

----------


## versus

> Μπορει να μας πει καποιος αν οι ρυζογκοφρετες και οι καλαμπογκοφρετες μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν το ρυζι σε καποιο γευμα, αν δε μπορουμε να μαγειρεψουμε;
> 
> Επισης τα ασπραδια κανουν για γευμα ή απορροφουνται γρηγορα και ειναι σα τη whey;


deluxe τα ασπράδια έχω την εντύπωση είναι ταχείας απορρόφησης!

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ καλυτερα τονο ή συνδιασμο; Δλδ 1 τονο και 3 ασπραδια + 1 κροκο;

----------


## noz1989

> Δλδ καλυτερα τονο ή συνδιασμο; Δλδ 1 τονο και 3 ασπραδια + 1 κροκο;


Παντα ο συνδυασμος διαφορετικων πηγων πρωτεινης ειναι optimal!

Αλλα μην τρελενεσαι... Φαε αυγα! Μην ανυσηχεις δεν καταβολιζεσαι! Θα εχεις αμινοξεα απο τα προηγουμενα σου γευματα!! :01. Wink:

----------


## versus

> Δλδ καλυτερα τονο ή συνδιασμο; Δλδ 1 τονο και 3 ασπραδια + 1 κροκο;


πιστεύω καλύτερα!
θα σου πουν και οι πιο έμπειροι!

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> Δλδ καλυτερα τονο ή συνδιασμο; Δλδ 1 τονο και 3 ασπραδια + 1 κροκο;


Άλλο το γεύμα με τόνο και άλλο το γεύμα με ασπράδια ο συνδυασμός αυτός που λες δεν μου κολάει...

----------


## versus

> Άλλο το γεύμα με τόνο και άλλο το γεύμα με ασπράδια ο συνδυασμός αυτός που λες δεν μου κολάει...


σωστό κι αυτό! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι ρε παιδια; Κοντα στα 35γρ πρωτεϊνης βγαζει. Που ειναι το λαθος; Ο τονος που τρωω εχει 25γρ πρωτεϊνης μονο.

----------


## gmalamos

Παιδες τα cheating γευματα μεχρι τι ωρα μπορουμε να τα καταναλωνουμε..Μπορουμε δλδ και βραδι??

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδες τα cheating γευματα μεχρι τι ωρα μπορουμε να τα καταναλωνουμε..Μπορουμε δλδ και βραδι??


Αν δεν περιέχουν υδατάνθρακα μπορείς αλλά επειδή σίγουρα θα περιέχουν όχι... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> Γιατι ρε παιδια; Κοντα στα 35γρ πρωτεϊνης βγαζει. Που ειναι το λαθος; Ο τονος που τρωω εχει 25γρ πρωτεϊνης μονο.


Ε ρε συ luxe αυξησε την ποσότητα γραμ. του τόνου έτσι ώστε να φτάσεις τα 30 γρ. πρωτείνης ..διατροφικά σου εξηγώ ότι δεν είναι σωστός ο συνδυασμός
(γνωστός μου έπαθε τροφική δηλητηρίαση τρώγοντας αυγό και ψάρι μαζί)σε κάλυψα?

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> Παιδες τα cheating γευματα μεχρι τι ωρα μπορουμε να τα καταναλωνουμε..Μπορουμε δλδ και βραδι??


Καλό θα είναι τα cheat να τα βάζεις σε μέρα που έχεις ρεπό και όχι  το βράδυ!!

----------


## Jeik

ramrod εγώ δεν συμφωνώ..για μένα αν είναι υπολογισμένες θερμίδες του cheat και έχεις τις θερμίδες που θες τότε είσαι οκ..αν ξεφεύγεις τοτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα..πάντως αν κάνεις μια φροά cheat no pb για την ώρα..πάντως καλύτερα είναι να γίνεται την προηγούμενη μέρα απο μια δυνατή προπόνηση για να έχεις ενέργεια και καλύτερα πριν το απόγευμα!

----------


## Ramrod

> Ε ρε συ luxe αυξησε την ποσότητα γραμ. του τόνου έτσι ώστε να φτάσεις τα 30 γρ. πρωτείνης ..διατροφικά σου εξηγώ ότι δεν είναι σωστός ο συνδυασμός
> (γνωστός μου έπαθε τροφική δηλητηρίαση τρώγοντας αυγό και ψάρι μαζί)σε κάλυψα?


Αυτό με το αυγό και το ψάρι ή με το γάλα και το ψάρι μου φαίνεται μεγάλη μπαρούφα. Έχω φάει άπειρες φορες αυγοκομμένη ψαρόσουπα με κάθε λογής ψάρι, και έχω πιει πολλές φορές γάλα με τόνο ή σολωμό! Ποτέ δεν έπαθα δηλητηρίαση. Πρέπει να είσαι αλεργικός στο συνδυασμό για να παθεις, δεν απευθύνεται στους φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους κατά την άποψή μου...

----------


## deluxe

> Ε ρε συ luxe αυξησε την ποσότητα γραμ. του τόνου έτσι ώστε να φτάσεις τα 30 γρ. πρωτείνης ..διατροφικά σου εξηγώ ότι δεν είναι σωστός ο συνδυασμός
> (γνωστός μου έπαθε τροφική δηλητηρίαση τρώγοντας αυγό και ψάρι μαζί)σε κάλυψα?


Μυθοι ειναι ολα αυτα. Εδω τρωω τονο και ψαρια γενικα με τυρι και γιαουρτι! Τουλαχιστον εμενα δε με επηρεαζουν. Και δεν μπορω να ανοιγω 2 τονους καθε ημερα. 

Τωρα για προτελευταιο γευμα θα φαω 3 ασπραδια, 3 φετες γαλοπουλα, 100γρ γιαουρτι 2% και 40γρ ρυζι.

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> ramrod εγώ δεν συμφωνώ..για μένα αν είναι υπολογισμένες θερμίδες του cheat και έχεις τις θερμίδες που θες τότε είσαι οκ..αν ξεφεύγεις τοτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα..πάντως αν κάνεις μια φροά cheat no pb για την ώρα..πάντως καλύτερα είναι να γίνεται την προηγούμενη μέρα απο μια δυνατή προπόνηση για να έχεις ενέργεια και καλύτερα πριν το απόγευμα!


Το κάνουμε που το κάνουμε το cheat για να γουστάρουμε εαν υπολογίζουμε και τις θερμίδες για να μην ξεφύγουμε πάει έχουμε καεί τελείως :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> ramrod εγώ δεν συμφωνώ..για μένα αν είναι υπολογισμένες θερμίδες του cheat και έχεις τις θερμίδες που θες τότε είσαι οκ..αν ξεφεύγεις τοτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα..πάντως αν κάνεις μια φροά cheat no pb για την ώρα..πάντως καλύτερα είναι να γίνεται την προηγούμενη μέρα απο μια δυνατή προπόνηση για να έχεις ενέργεια και καλύτερα πριν το απόγευμα!


Πως μπορείς ρε συ να υπολογίσεις τις θερμίδες ενός cheat meal? Πως υπολογίζεις τις θερμίδες απο το παστίτσιο, την πίτσα ή το γεμιστό μπιφτέκι αλα κρεμ? Συνήθως όταν κάνουμε cheat δε το έχουμε φτιάξει καν εμείς. Εγώ πιστευω πως αν ξεφύγεις στον υδατάνθρακα το βράδυ είναι φαουλ και σε επιβαρύνει προσθέτοντας λίπος, και το λέω απο προσωπική εμπειρία γιατί έχω κάνει τρελά βραδυνά cheat σε εστιατόρια με πολύ υδατάνθρακα και έχω δει τα αποτελέσματα βραχυπρόθεσμα.

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> Αυτό με το αυγό και το ψάρι ή με το γάλα και το ψάρι μου φαίνεται μεγάλη μπαρούφα. Έχω φάει άπειρες φορες αυγοκομμένη ψαρόσουπα με κάθε λογής ψάρι, και έχω πιει πολλές φορές γάλα με τόνο ή σολωμό! Ποτέ δεν έπαθα δηλητηρίαση. Πρέπει να είσαι αλεργικός στο συνδυασμό για να παθεις, δεν απευθύνεται στους φυσιολογικούς ανθρώπους κατά την άποψή μου...


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και ισχύει επίσης δεν είναι απόλυτα θέμα αλεργίας ,εγω προσωπικά στην σκέψη και μόνο γάλα με σολομό και τόνο ανακατεύομαι τώρα εσυ εαν τα τρώς σου βγάζω το καπέλο :03. Thumb up: 
Να σε ρωτήσω εφόσον το κάνεις είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς και τα αφομειώνεις?

----------


## deluxe

Εγω μια φορα στις 10 ημερες μπορει να φαω το βραδυ μια πιτα αλαδωτη με καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, τυροκαφτερη, ντοματα, μαρουλι. Δεν ειναι υπερβολικο, ετσι;

Επισης βλεπω πολλοι λενε οτι οταν κανουν cheat meal πινουν και coca cola zero! Εγω που πινω σχεδον καθε ημερα απο μια, ειναι υπερβολικο; Δε παχαινει καθολου, δε ξερω μονο τι γινεται με το ανθρακικο. Αλλα και η σοδα ανθρακικο, εχει..




> Να σε ρωτήσω εφόσον το κάνεις είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς και τα αφομειώνεις?


Γιατι να μη τα αφομειωνει; Πρωτεϊνη το ενα, πρωτεϊνη και το αλλο! Δλδ καποιες πρωτεϊνες σε σκονη που εχουν μεσα whey,αυγο,καζεϊνη κτλ, δε αφομειωνονται;

----------


## Jeik

Ramrod μην τρελένεσαι..με ένα cheat δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα..αλλά από ότι κτλ κάνεις συχνά οπότε είναι φυσιολογικό να φαίνονται τα αποτελέσματα..όσο για το cheat σοκάρει τον μεταβολισμό..δεν παχαίνεις από αυτό..δεν ισχύει απλά..δλδ όταν κάνεις 2 cheat τό μήνα και ξεφύγεις πιστεύεις δλδ θα σε επηρεάσει??9000 θερμίδες είναι ένα κιλό λίπους...όσο για να το υπολογίσεις όχι δνε γίνεται..απλά αν ξέρεις ότι θα φας cheat μικραίνεις τις ποσότητες στα υπόλοιπα γεύματα ώστε να συμπληρώσεις μ cheat!!πρέπει να υπάρχει ισοζύγιο!!

----------


## AGGELOS.K

> Εγω μια φορα στις 10 ημερες μπορει να φαω το βραδυ μια πιτα αλαδωτη με καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, τυροκαφτερη, ντοματα, μαρουλι. Δεν ειναι υπερβολικο, ετσι;
> 
> Επισης βλεπω πολλοι λενε οτι οταν κανουν cheat meal πινουν και coca cola zero! Εγω που πινω σχεδον καθε ημερα απο μια, ειναι υπερβολικο; Δε παχαινει καθολου, δε ξερω μονο τι γινεται με το ανθρακικο. Αλλα και η σοδα ανθρακικο, εχει..
> 
> Γιατι να μη τα αφομειωνει; Πρωτεϊνη το ενα, πρωτεϊνη και το αλλο! Δλδ καποιες πρωτεϊνες σε σκονη που εχουν μεσα whey,αυγο,καζεϊνη κτλ, δε αφομειωνονται;


Άστους να πίνουν δεν ξέρουν !!!όχι και κάθε μέρα ρε συ luxe επειδή είναι zero πάει να πει ότι κάνει κιόλας?

----------


## Ramrod

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και ισχύει επίσης δεν είναι απόλυτα θέμα αλεργίας ,εγω προσωπικά στην σκέψη και μόνο γάλα με σολομό και τόνο ανακατεύομαι τώρα εσυ εαν τα τρώς σου βγάζω το καπέλο
> Να σε ρωτήσω εφόσον το κάνεις είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείς και τα αφομειώνεις?


Μπορεί και να είναι στο μυαλό σου, ψυχολογικό
Τι εννοείς αν τα αφομοιώνω? Γιατί να μη τα αφομοιώνω?




> Ramrod μην τρελένεσαι..με ένα cheat δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα..αλλά από ότι κτλ κάνεις συχνά οπότε είναι φυσιολογικό να φαίνονται τα αποτελέσματα..όσο για το cheat σοκάρει τον μεταβολισμό..δεν παχαίνεις από αυτό..δεν ισχύει απλά..δλδ όταν κάνεις 2 cheat τό μήνα και ξεφύγεις πιστεύεις δλδ θα σε επηρεάσει??9000 θερμίδες είναι ένα κιλό λίπους...όσο για να το υπολογίσεις όχι δνε γίνεται..απλά αν ξέρεις ότι θα φας cheat μικραίνεις τις ποσότητες στα υπόλοιπα γεύματα ώστε να συμπληρώσεις μ cheat!!πρέπει να υπάρχει ισοζύγιο!!


Δε τρελένομαι ρε συ αλλά αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σωστοί δε τρώμε υδατάνθρακα πριν τον ύπνο. Αυτό λέω. Και δε μιλάω για 100 γρ πατάτας, μιλάω για πολύ υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## tommygunz

> Εγω μια φορα στις 10 ημερες μπορει να φαω το βραδυ μια πιτα αλαδωτη με καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, τυροκαφτερη, ντοματα, μαρουλι. Δεν ειναι υπερβολικο, ετσι;


Άμα είναι από το Σπιτικό Έδεσμα δεν πειράζει. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Αχαχα. Σπιτικο Εδεσμα rulez..

----------


## deluxe

Οταν βραζουμε τα αυγα, το γαλα ή ψηνουμε ενα τοστ με γαλοπουλα και κασερι, ακομα και οταν ψηνουμε αρκετα το κρεας, δε υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα μερος της πρωτεινης να μετουσιωνεται; 

Και δε συμφωνω να μπει εδω. Ειναι καλο θεμα για συζητηση.

----------


## beefmeup

> Οταν βραζουμε τα αυγα, το γαλα ή ψηνουμε ενα τοστ με γαλοπουλα και κασερι, ακομα και οταν ψηνουμε αρκετα το κρεας, δε υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα μερος της πρωτεινης να μετουσιωνεται; 
> 
> Και δε συμφωνω να μπει εδω. Ειναι καλο θεμα για συζητηση.


φιλε,χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι??

η μονη μετουσιωση που εχω διαβασει,ειναι αυτη του Θεου,στο Αγιο Πνευμα..

ειναι παντως καλο θεμα για συζητηση..

ωρες,ωρες,ειναι σαν να βλεπω εναν εφιαλτη κ ζω στην ζωνη του λυκοφωτος,εδω περα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Jeik

μάγκες πότε είναι η μετουσίωση της whey και των αβγών και πότε γιορτάζουν???σε τι μετουσιώνεται βασικά??

----------


## deluxe

Καλα τωρα εισαστε σοβαροι; Μετουσιωση πρωτεϊνης δε μαθατε στην βιολογια; Μη τα ισοπεδωνετε ολα.

Και οταν λεω μετουσιωση "πανεξυπνε" Jeik, αναφερομαι στη βιοχημεια και στην μοριακη βιολογια.

----------


## ellaki

Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
Τόσο στη Μοριακή Βιολογία όσο και στη Βιοχημεία με τον όρο μετουσίωση, (denaturation), χαρακτηρίζεται το φαινόμενο της διάσπασης των δεσμών, που αποτελούν τις τετραδικές, τριαδικές και δευτερεύουσες δομές των πρωτεϊνών και των νουκλεϊκών οξέων.
Κατά τη μετουσίωση οι δεσμοί που έχουν αναπτυχθεί μεταξύ των πλευρικών ομάδων των αμινοξέων σπάζουν, (αποκόπτονται), με συνέπεια την καταστροφή της τρισδιάστατης δομής της πρωτεΐνης και να χάνει έτσι τη λειτουργικότητά της.
Πρόκειται για ένα φαινόμενο ή διαδικασία που μπορεί να προκληθεί από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως είναι η υπερβολική θερμότητα, τα ισχυρά οξέα ή αλκάλια, οι οργανικοί διαλύτες, καθώς ακόμη και οι υπερηχητικές δονήσεις.
Σε μερικές μάλιστα περιπτώσεις η μετουσίωση είναι μη αναστρέψιμη, όπως για παράδειγμα η θέρμανση του λευκώματος του αυγού που δίνει συμπαγές ασπράδι. Όταν συντελείται μετουσίωση στα ένζυμα, αυτά αδρανοποιούνται, με μεγάλες συνέπειες στους οργανισμούς.
Τα μετουσιωμένα νουκλεϊκά οξέα συχνά επανέρχονται στην αρχική τους διαμόρφωση με τη διαδικασία επαναφοράς στην αρχική μορφή τους.


μη ξαναπειραξει κανεις τον delux σας εφαγα!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε ξερουμε σε ποια θερμοκρασια καταστρεφεται η πρωτεϊνη. Πρεπει να ξερουμε το σημειο τηξης του καθε τροφιμου.

Εγω τα αυγα τα βραζω αρκετη ωρα και γινονται πολυ σκληρα, σιγουρα ενα μερος της πρωτεϊνης καταστρεφεται.

----------


## just

το ξυδι βοηθα στην λυποδιαλιση?δεν ειδα πουθενα για ξυδι.ξερω το υπερβολικο κανει κακο..

2ο ο σκορδος βοηθα στην λιποδιαλιση?

----------


## beefmeup

> Οταν βραζουμε τα αυγα, το γαλα ή ψηνουμε ενα τοστ με γαλοπουλα και κασερι, ακομα και οταν ψηνουμε αρκετα το κρεας, δε υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα μερος της πρωτεινης να μετουσιωνεται; 
> 
> Και δε συμφωνω να μπει εδω. Ειναι καλο θεμα για συζητηση.


φιλε,δεν διατυπωνεις καλα τις ερωτησεις σου καμια φορα,κ δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε ακριβως τι εννοεις.δεν σου φταιει ο τζεικ,ουτε κανεις αλλος εδω μεσα.

----------


## stelios17

_ΦΤΙΑΞΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΙΣΟΤΟΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΤΟ_ 


1/2 κουταλάκι του γλυκού αλάτι (3,5 gr),...
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μαγειρική σόδα (2,5 gr NaHCO3),
8 κουτάλια του γλυκού ζάχαρη (40 gr),
240 ml χυμός πορτοκάλι (1,5 gr KCl),
αραιομένα με νερό 1 λίτρου.


ΠΗΓΗ


Λεω να το κανω σημερα και να το δοκιμασω στην προπονηση...

----------


## Ramrod

> _ΦΤΙΑΞΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΙΣΟΤΟΝΙΚΟ ΠΟΤΟ_ 
> 
> 
> 1/2 κουταλάκι του γλυκού αλάτι (3,5 gr),...
> 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μαγειρική σόδα (2,5 gr NaHCO3),
> 8 κουτάλια του γλυκού ζάχαρη (40 gr),
> 240 ml χυμός πορτοκάλι (1,5 gr KCl),
> αραιομένα με νερό 1 λίτρου.
> 
> ...


Πολύ ζάχαρη, και αν σκεφτει κανείς ότι και τα πορτοκάλια έχουν σακχαρα αστα να πάνε.

----------


## Mitsen

> το ξυδι βοηθα στην λυποδιαλιση?δεν ειδα πουθενα για ξυδι.ξερω το υπερβολικο κανει κακο..
> 
> 2ο ο *σκορδος* βοηθα στην λιποδιαλιση?


Ο σκόρδος και ο κρέμυδος! :01. Razz: 
Απο Κύπρο είσαι??

----------


## lila_1

> κάτι ήξεραν οι αρχαίοι που έλεγαν παν μέτρον άριστον!


Βασικα ελεγαν μετρον αριστον




Παιδια,τις θερμιδες απο τα λαχανικα τις μετρατε??Θα ξεπερνουσατε τις θερμιδες απο τα λαχανικα το ιδιο ευκολα με τις θερμιδες απο λιπαρα 'η υδατανθρακα απο ρυζι??

Οπως χοντρικα τα εχω μετρησει,μπορω να φαω ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 200 θερμιδες ΜΟΝΟ απο λαχανικα..
Εαν μ αφησεις τρωω ενα λιβαδι,σαν κατσικα...
Δηλαδη,εαν πειναω αναμεσα στα γευματα δεν θα το σκεφτω καθολου να φαω οτι vegan βρω μπροστα μου...Παρολο που οι θερμιδες θα φτασουν αυτες ενος απο τα προγραμματισμενα γευματα..
Σε αντιστοιχια πχ
2 καροτα=1 κουτ.σουπας λαδι..
Τα πρωτα δεν τα μετραω καν...Ενω για τη 2η με πιανει υστερια! :02. Shock: 
Καπου διαβασα οτι προκειμενου ο να αφωμοιωθουν τα λαχανικα(λογω ινων) δαπαναται ενεργεια σχεδον ισοποση με οση δινουν ..
Αρα τελικα ειναι σαν να μην τα εφαγες...

Παιζει να ισχυει?

----------


## savage

> Καπου διαβασα οτι προκειμενου ο να αφωμοιωθουν τα λαχανικα(λογω ινων) δαπαναται ενεργεια σχεδον ισοποση με οση δινουν ..
> Αρα τελικα ειναι σαν να μην τα εφαγες...
> 
> Παιζει να ισχυει?


ναι (στο περιπου βεβαια,αλλα ναι) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

αν είναι με μέτρο δεν τα μετράς. αλλά μιλάμε για πράσινα.

όχι καρότο!!  έχει μεγάλο γλυκεμικο Δίκτη!!

----------


## scarone

> Ε ρε συ luxe αυξησε την ποσότητα γραμ. του τόνου έτσι ώστε να φτάσεις τα 30 γρ. πρωτείνης ..διατροφικά σου εξηγώ ότι δεν είναι σωστός ο συνδυασμός
> (γνωστός μου έπαθε τροφική δηλητηρίαση τρώγοντας αυγό και ψάρι μαζί)σε κάλυψα?


Ακομα ο τονοσ περιεχει και ενα απο τ βαρεα μεταλα δεν θυμαμαι πιο...και η εκτεταμενη καταναλωση του μπορει να αποβει μοιραια....

----------


## scarone

> ναι (στο περιπου βεβαια,αλλα ναι)


 Ακομα τ λαχανικα δεν τ τρως τοσο γοα την ενεργεια που θα σου δωσουν οσο για καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα που δεν περιεχουν αλλες τροφες...

----------


## lila_1

> αν είναι με μέτρο δεν τα μετράς. αλλά μιλάμε για πράσινα.
> 
> όχι καρότο!!  έχει μεγάλο γλυκεμικο Δίκτη!!


47 gi δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλος... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

> 47 gi δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλος...


παραπάνω πρέπει να έχει το καρότο...θυμάμαι είναι αρκετά υψηλα...

----------


## versus

ρε παιδιά υπάρχουν διάφοροι Πίνακες Γ.Δ. και δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες τιμές!
τι γίνεται;

----------


## lila_1

Giannis64

http://www.carbs-information.com/gly...carrots-gi.htm

εχουν ξαναγινει οι μετρησεις..
Και με τη λογικη να το παρεις, ειναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ το καροτο το ωμο με ΤΟΣΕΣ ινες να εχει τοσο ψηλο gi....

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Εγω ξερω οτι βρασμενο εχει 47 και ωμο 16

----------


## lila_1

> Εγω ξερω οτι βρασμενο εχει 47 και ωμο 16


Αυτο ακουγεται ακομα πιο λογικο!

----------


## deluxe

Τελικα οι ρυζογκοφρετες και οι καλαμπογκοφρετες ειναι καλες; Οι τελευταιες κανουν 2,5 ευρω τα 130γρ!!

----------


## stamthedrum

Κάθε γρ φυτικής ίνας μπορεί να δίνει περίπου 1 θερμίδα ή λιγότερο, αλλά δεν το μετράμε. Είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα. Ουσιαστικά, >90% των φυτικών ινών δεν πέπτονται καν, απλά απεκκρίνονται.


Σχετικά με την coca cola, συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά. Μια στο τόσο ΟΚ, αλλά όχι πολύ συχνά.

----------


## Ramrod

> ναι (στο περιπου βεβαια,αλλα ναι)


Εγώ ξέρω πως με το μαρούλι συγκεκριμένα ο συντελεστής θερμιδικής λήψης είναι αρνητικός, δηλαδή ο οργανισμός καίει περισσότερες θερμίδες για να το χωνέψει απ' οσες σου δίνει. Φυσικά αυτό ισχύει για σκέτο μαρούλι, όυτε λάδι ούτε ξύδι ούτε τπτ.

----------


## Ramrod

> Ναι ναι,γι αυτο και μεις που κανουμε μεσογειακη διατροφη ειμαστε πρωτοι παγκοσμιως στην παχυσαρκια.Αν δε κανω λαθος ξεπερασαμε και την αμερικη.
> 
> Κοιταξε,η κοκα κολα δε πειραζει,αν ξερεις να την χρησιμοποιεις.Και το χωριατικο λουκανικο,η ακομα και η φετα που ειναι καργα ελλαδα,αμα το παρακανεις θα σε βρουν τ ανασκελα απο χοληστερινη.


Στη μεσογειακή διατροφή δε νομίζω να περιλαμβάνονται και τα σουβλάκια και τα "βρώμικα" που καταφροχθίζουν πολλοι ολημερίς...

----------


## giannis64

τα ποστ περι coca cola μεταφερθηκαν εδω 

*H βιολογία της Coca Cola:*

----------


## savage

> Εγώ ξέρω πως με το μαρούλι συγκεκριμένα ο συντελεστής θερμιδικής λήψης είναι αρνητικός, δηλαδή ο οργανισμός καίει περισσότερες θερμίδες για να το χωνέψει απ' οσες σου δίνει. Φυσικά αυτό ισχύει για σκέτο μαρούλι, όυτε λάδι ούτε ξύδι ούτε τπτ.



ναι ρε συ,μην ανησυχειτε για το αν θα σας παχυνουν οι σαλατες.ειναι το τελευταιο που πρεπει να μας απασχολει.




> Ακομα τ λαχανικα δεν τ τρως τοσο γοα την ενεργεια που θα σου δωσουν οσο για καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα που δεν περιεχουν αλλες τροφες...


συμφωνω.δεν ειπα ποτε το αντιθετο

----------


## just

> Ο σκόρδος και ο κρέμυδος!
> Απο Κύπρο είσαι??


απο που το καταλαβες? :01. Smile:

----------


## versus

> απο που το καταλαβες?


ε.....ο σκόρδος...ο κρέμμυδος...

----------


## just

> ε.....ο σκόρδος...ο κρέμμυδος...


καλα κρέμμυδο το λενε στα χωρια πλεον..σκορδο νομιζα τα λεγατε κ εσεις..
καλα..τελικα η σκορδαλια και το κρεμμυδι βοη8ουν στην λυποδιαλυσΗ?

----------


## Mitsen

> απο που το καταλαβες?


Σας μυρίζομαι από μακριά! :01. Razz: 
Τέσσερα χρονια παρέα μονο με κυπριους έκανα. Αλήθεια από ποιο μέρος είσαι? παίζει να σε ξέρω?!




> καλα κρέμμυδο το λενε στα χωρια πλεον..σκορδο νομιζα τα λεγατε κ εσεις..
> καλα..τελικα η σκορδαλια και το κρεμμυδι βοη8ουν στην λυποδιαλυσΗ?


Με λαλείς πελλάρες!
Εν τζε λιποδιαλιτικα τούτα μάνα μου.

Οι εν βοηθούν πούποτε κοφκω την!

----------


## Mitsen

> Θα μετατραπουν σε λιπος οι υδατανθρακες το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο. Ειμαστε σε πληρη ακινησια.





> Το αν θα γίνουν λίπος εξαρτάται κατά πόσο γεματες είναι οι αποθήκες γλυκογόνου σου. Το αν είσαι σε ακινησία ή όχι δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.


stamthedrum, για αυτό το λόγο δεν θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε τροφές με μεγάλο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη, εκτος από το πρωινό και το μεταπροπονιτικο?

Το μετέφερα εδώ γιατί βγήκαμε λίγο off όπως σωστά σημείωσε ο KATERINI

----------


## stamthedrum

> stamthedrum, για αυτό το λόγο δεν θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε τροφές με μεγάλο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη, εκτος από το πρωινό και το μεταπροπονιτικο?
> 
> Το μετέφερα εδώ γιατί βγήκαμε λίγο off όπως σωστά σημείωσε ο KATERINI


Θα σου πω αμέσως γιατί δεν είναι τόσο "καλές" οι τροφές με μεγάλι GI:

1) Μεγάλος γλυκαιμικός δείκτης --> μεγαλύτερη έκκριση ινσουλίνης --> μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα θερμίδων αποθηκεύεται ως λίπος. Μεταπροπονητικά, με εξαντλημένες σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις γλυκογονοαποθήκες και με μυς σε καταβολισμό, δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να αποθηκευτεί λίπος (ίσως απειροελάχιστο)

2) Οι απλοί υδατάνθρακες δεν έχουν θρεπτική αξία κατά κανόνα, τους χρησιμοποιούμε αποκλειστικά για να ανεβάζουμε την ινσουλίνη (κατά κάποιον τρόπο). Μεταπροπονητικά, αυτό βοηθάει και στο πέρασμα από τον καταβολισμό στον αναβολισμό και διευκολύνει τους μυς στο να αποθηκεύουν περισσότερο γλυκογόνο. Στο πρωινό όμως δε θεωρώ ότι χρειάζονται δεξτρόζες και τέτοια. Καλύτερα βρώμη, άντε και κανένα φρούτο. Το πρωί έχοντας μόλις ξυπνήσει ο μεταβολισμός είναι ακόμα χαμηλός. Τι ζημιά να κάνει η κορτιζόλη;

3) Η μεγάλη έκκριση ινσουλίνης μπορεί να προκαλέσει απότομη πτώση του σακχάρου στο αίμα, οπότε άμεσα ξανανιώθουμε πείνα. Αυτό στο μεταπροπονητικό δεν ενοχλεί, αφού ξανατρώμε μετά από καμιά ώρα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Στα άλλα όμως γεύματα θα ήταν πρόβλημα (άλλος ένας λόγος που δεν το προτείνω στο πρωινό).

----------


## just

> Σας μυρίζομαι από μακριά!
> Τέσσερα χρονια παρέα μονο με κυπριους έκανα. Αλήθεια από ποιο μέρος είσαι? παίζει να σε ξέρω?!
> 
> 
> 
> Με λαλείς πελλάρες!
> Εν τζε λιποδιαλιτικα τούτα μάνα μου.
> 
> Οι εν βοηθούν πούποτε κοφκω την!


εισαι κυπραιος και να με ξερεις?οι εν νομιζω εν εσπουδασα ελλαδα!!καποιος το δκιαβασε σε ενα βιβλιο και ειπεν μου το  :01. Razz:  χαιρομαι που συννενουμαστε στην κυπριακη διαλεκτο  :01. Smile:

----------


## stamthedrum

Επίσης να τονίσω ότι η αύξηση της ινσουλίνης εξαρτάται κι από την ινσουλινοευαισθησία που έχει ο καθένας γενετικά (γι' αυτό άλλοι λιπώνουν εύκολα κι άλλοι δύσκολα με υδατάνθρακες)
Επιπλέον, παίζουν ρόλο η μυϊκή μάζα και το ποσοστό λίπους του καθενός και το επίπεδο μυϊκής και νοητικής δραστηριότητας που έχει καθένας μέσα στη μέρα.

----------


## Mitsen

> εισαι κυπραιος και να με ξερεις?οι εν νομιζω εν εσπουδασα ελλαδα!!καποιος το δκιαβασε σε ενα βιβλιο και ειπεν μου το  χαιρομαι που συννενουμαστε στην κυπριακη διαλεκτο


Ούτε εγώ σπούδασα Ελλάδα.
Το ότι σου απάντησα σε μια ερώτηση σου στα κυπριακά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το ξανακάνουμε. 
Είναι Ελληνικό forum. Θα μιλάμε και θα γράφουμε στα Ελληνικά :03. Thumb up: 




> Επίσης να τονίσω ότι η αύξηση της ινσουλίνης εξαρτάται κι από την ινσουλινοευαισθησία που έχει ο καθένας γενετικά (γι' αυτό άλλοι λιπώνουν εύκολα κι άλλοι δύσκολα με υδατάνθρακες)


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όλα αυτά που γραφεις!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αυτό απαντάει και πολλές φορες στο "αφού τρώμε τα ίδια πράγματα γιατί εγώ παχαίνω και αυτός όχι?"

Εγώ βάζω πάντα 2 κουταλιές μέλι στο πρωινό μου για έκρηξη ινσουλίνης κύριος μετά από αερόβια άσκηση νηστικός.
Μάλλον θα το βγάλω. Σχηματίζω διαφορετική άποψη.

Κάτι άλλο ... μαρεσει πολύ ο φυσικός χυμός καρότου που κάνει η μητέρα μου, αλλα από τότε που άρχισα διατροφή δεν τον πίνω λόγο υψηλού ΓΔ. 
Ποτε είναι η καταλληλότερη στιγμή να το ποιώ, το πρωί? φαντάζομαι σίγουρα μετά από προπόνηση (θα ξαναγραφτώ gym μετά τον αύγουστο)

----------


## bbonline

> απο που το καταλαβες?


ε ρε κουμπάρε δακάτω λεν το "το σκόρδο" οι "ο σκόρδος"  :01. Wink: 

P.S. Limassol here

----------


## versus

πιστεύω το πρωί καλά είναι!!
ε;

----------


## stamthedrum

> Ούτε εγώ σπούδασα Ελλάδα.
> Το ότι σου απάντησα σε μια ερώτηση σου στα κυπριακά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το ξανακάνουμε. 
> Είναι Ελληνικό forum. Θα μιλάμε και θα γράφουμε στα Ελληνικά
> 
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όλα αυτά που γραφεις! 
> Αυτό απαντάει και πολλές φορες στο "αφού τρώμε τα ίδια πράγματα γιατί εγώ παχαίνω και αυτός όχι?"
> 
> Εγώ βάζω πάντα 2 κουταλιές μέλι στο πρωινό μου για έκρηξη ινσουλίνης κύριος μετά από αερόβια άσκηση νηστικός.
> ...



Αν θες πίνε τον καροτοχυμό το πρωί. Μετά την προπόνηση με τη whey, όχι τίποτ' άλλο, δε θα κολλάει γευστικά  :01. Razz: 

Σχετικά με το μέλι, να σου πω μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος. Όταν είπα όχι απλούς υδατάνθρακες το πρωί εννοούσα όχι γλυκόζη, μαλτοξεξτρίνη και τα όμοια. Το μέλι με τόση φρουκτόζη που έχει δεν ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη τόσο πολύ. Κι άλλωστε εξαρτάται κι από τι θα το συνδυάσεις, όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. Οπότε μην κολλάς σε 2 κουταλιές μέλι το πρωί, καλό σου κάνει. Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω, είσαι σε δίαιτα ή όγκο;

----------


## Mitsen

> Βέβαια, δεν ξέρω, είσαι σε δίαιτα ή όγκο;


Πλέον συντήρηση κάνω. 
Θα μπω σε όγκο από τέλη Αυγούστου :01. Unsure:

----------


## versus

> Πλέον συντήρηση κάνω. 
> Θα μπω σε όγκο από τέλη Αυγούστου


 :03. Thumb up: 
και εγώ στα ίδια :01. Razz:

----------


## stamthedrum

> Πλέον συντήρηση κάνω. 
> Θα μπω σε όγκο από τέλη Αυγούστου


Ε εντάξει. Δε θα σε βλάψουν 1-2 κουταλιές μελάκι  :01. Wink:

----------


## scarone

Συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης δηλαδη μπορει να περιεχουν ολα τ γευματα μου; σ περιπτωση που μια μερα δεν καταναλωσω την καταλληλη ποσοτητα;

----------


## just

> ε ρε κουμπάρε δακάτω λεν το "το σκόρδο" οι "ο σκόρδος" 
> 
> P.S. Limassol here


και εγω που λεμεσο ειμαι

----------


## savage

> Συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης δηλαδη μπορει να περιεχουν ολα τ γευματα μου; σ περιπτωση που μια μερα δεν καταναλωσω την καταλληλη ποσοτητα;


θεωρητικα ναι.πρακτικα δεν κι οτι καλυτερο,οπως καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## giannis64

> Eυχαριστω...κατι ακομα να μου πει οποιος γνωριζει καλα,αν σ καποιο απο τ γευματα μου δεν μπορω να φαω κατι που περιεχει υψηλα ποσοστα πρωτεινης...μπορω να παρω κανα σκουπ; η τα σκουπ συνηστονται μονο για συγκεκριμενα γευματα;





> μπορείς. αλλά το στέρεο γεύμα δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με κανένα συμπλήρωμα!!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## scarone

> 


καλα αυτο εννοειται...απλα λεμε τωρα για την ακραια περιπτωση που δεν μπορεις να παρεις απο καπου αλλου πρωτεινη...ωστοσο και εγω πιστευω πως η στερεα τροφη ειναι καλητερη γιατι εκτος της πρωτεινης λαμβανονται κ αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα που εχει αναγκη ο οργανισμος

----------


## deluxe

Δε συγκρινεται με στερεο, αλλα οι Olympia στα 4 απο τα 7 τους γευματα εχουν μονο ροφημα.

----------


## noz1989

> Δε συγκρινεται με στερεο, αλλα οι Olympia στα 4 απο τα 7 τους γευματα εχουν μονο ροφημα.


Νομιζω δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες....

----------


## thegravijia

> Δε συγκρινεται με στερεο, αλλα οι Olympia στα 4 απο τα 7 τους γευματα εχουν μονο ροφημα.


και απο που το συμπερανες αυτο ?

εχεις δει κανα dvd τους?
για πες ποιος εχει μονο 3 γευματα????

----------


## Mitsen

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
 επειδή αύριο φεύγω για 4ήμερο κόρινθο και ετοιμάζω φαγιτακι μαζί μου, τα πιτάκια βρώμης ποσο καιρό αντέχουν?

Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω 5-6 να υπάρχουν ώστε όταν είμαι έξω και δεν έχω χρόνο για γεύμα να βάζω ένα πιττακι

----------


## kaiowas

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
>  επειδή αύριο φεύγω για 4ήμερο κόρινθο και ετοιμάζω φαγιτακι μαζί μου, τα πιτάκια βρώμης ποσο καιρό αντέχουν?
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω 5-6 να υπάρχουν ώστε όταν είμαι έξω και δεν έχω χρόνο για γεύμα να βάζω ένα πιττακι


λόγω ζέστης μην πάρεις μαζί σου τρόφιμα, είτε ψημένα είτε άψητα εκτός αν έχεις φορητό ψυγείο στο αυτοκίνητο

----------


## Mitsen

> λόγω ζέστης μην πάρεις μαζί σου τρόφιμα, είτε ψημένα είτε άψητα εκτός αν έχεις φορητό ψυγείο στο αυτοκίνητο


35 λεπτά δρόμος είναι!
 Θα τα βάλω κατευθείαν από ψυγείο σε ψυγείο. 
Αν δεν πάρω μαζί μου φαγητό θα φάω έξω και δεν το θέλω :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

> Νομιζω δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες....


Συμφωνω!!!

Παραδειγμα ο Branch warren που εχει πλανο 8000 θερμιδων τη μερα.Δε μαζευονται αν δε κανεις το στομαχι σου μπαλονι,οσα και να πινεις,αμα δε φας...

----------


## kaiowas

> 35 λεπτά δρόμος είναι!
>  Θα τα βάλω κατευθείαν από ψυγείο σε ψυγείο. 
> Αν δεν πάρω μαζί μου φαγητό θα φάω έξω και δεν το θέλω


φεύγεις για 4 μέρες. ψημμένο ή άψητο φαγητό δεν νομίζω να αντέξει πάνω από 2 μέρες στο ψύγειο. Δε ρωτάς τη μάνα σου για καλό και για κακό :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stamthedrum

Ψημένο φαγητό στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 5 μέρες, εφόσον το ψυγείο δεν ανοιγοκλείνεται συχνά

----------


## deluxe

Ενδεικτικα αναφερα τη διατροφη του Ιωαννη για ογκο, εχει 8 γευματα και τα 4 ειναι whey. 

Δε συμφαιρει και απο οικονομικη αποψη, να τρως τοσο στερεο γευμα, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν μια whey ειναι καλη, μπορει να προσφερει εξισου καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## noz1989

Ρε θα μας τρελανεις?

Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω τον Αναγνωστου, αλλα αναφερθηκες σε *επαγγελματιες*  και αθλητες των *Ολυμπια!*

----------


## thegravijia

> Ρε θα μας τρελανεις?
> 
> Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω τον Αναγνωστου, αλλα αναφερθηκες σε *επαγγελματιες*  και αθλητες των *Ολυμπια!*


για τον kai greene λενε οτι τρωει μεχρι και χιλια γραμμμαρια πρωτεινης την ημερα 

(δεν το πιστευω ομως )

----------


## noz1989

εγω παντως σε οσα βιντεο εχω δει τον Kai να τρωει, το εχω δει να χρησιμοποιει  κανονικο φαι!

----------


## giannis64

[QUOTE=deluxe;203612]Ενδεικτικα αναφερα τη διατροφη του Ιωαννη για ογκο, εχει 8 γευματα και τα 4 ειναι whey. 

Δε συμφαιρει και απο οικονομικη αποψη, να τρως τοσο στερεο γευμα, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν μια whey ειναι καλη, μπορει να προσφερει εξισου καλα αποτελεσματα.[/QUOTE]


το στερεο γευμα η whey δεν μπορει να το αντικαταστησει με τιποτα!!

----------


## giannis64

> Ρε θα μας τρελανεις?
> 
> Χωρις να θελω να μειωσω τον Αναγνωστου, αλλα αναφερθηκες σε *επαγγελματιες* και αθλητες των *Ολυμπια!*


οχι δεν ειναι ετσι!!  υπαρχει και πιο βαρη προγραμμα διατροφης με περισοτερο στερεο γευμα!!!

----------


## noz1989

Αυτο λεω και εγω!!! Παντως εξαρταται και απο την περιοδο που βρισκεται ο καθενας και τι θελει να πετυχει!

----------


## Mitsen

> για τον kai greene λενε οτι τρωει μεχρι και χιλια γραμμμαρια πρωτεινης την ημερα 
> 
> (δεν το πιστευω ομως )


σιγά μην τρώει 1 κιλό προτείνη την ημερα! :01. Razz: 

No fucking way dude!

----------


## deluxe

[QUOTE=giannis64;203633]


> Ενδεικτικα αναφερα τη διατροφη του Ιωαννη για ογκο, εχει 8 γευματα και τα 4 ειναι whey. 
> 
> Δε συμφαιρει και απο οικονομικη αποψη, να τρως τοσο στερεο γευμα, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν μια whey ειναι καλη, μπορει να προσφερει εξισου καλα αποτελεσματα.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> το στερεο γευμα η whey δεν μπορει να το αντικαταστησει με τιποτα!!


Τεκμηριωσε το.

----------


## flinstone

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Βρείκα στο site της GASPARI αυτό το πρόγραμμα αύξησης μάζας. πως σας φένετε; 
8:00am MEAL 1 KICKSTART

    * Halodrol MT 1 tablet
    * SuperPump250 1-2 scoops
    * IntraPro 1-3 scoops (depending on your protein requirement per meal)*
    * Complex Carbs  30-100g depending on your individual metabolism and/or Fruit

10:30am MEAL 2

    * Lean Protein* Chicken/turkey breast, lean beef, fish, egg whites
    * Complex Carbs 30-100g depending on your individual metabolism
    * Drink Water†

1:00pm MEAL 3

    * IntraPro 1-3 scoops (depending on your protein requirement per meal)*
    * Complex Carbs 30-100g depending on your individual metabolism**

3:30pm MEAL 4

    * Halodrol MT 1 tablet
    * Lean Protein* Chicken/turkey breast, lean beef, fish, egg whites
    * Complex Carbs 30-100g depending on your individual metabolism**
    * Drink Water†

6:00pm MEAL 5

    * IntraPro 1-3 scoops (depending on your protein requirement per meal)*
    * Complex and/or 30-50g depending on your individual metabolism**
    * Fibrous Carbs

6:30pm GET IN GEAR

    * SuperPump250 1-3 scoops ‡
    * PlasmaJet 1 serving  (never use PlasmaJet more than once a day or 4x per week, and never on non-training days)

7:00pm TRAINING & SIZEON – Train For 45-90 Mins.

    * SizeOn  1 scoop w/16-20oz. water
    * Option #1 Begin drinking SizeOn as training begins and finish approx. halfway thru training
    * Option #2 Drink SizeOn immediately after training

9:00pm MEAL 6

    * Halodrol MT 1 tablet
    * Lean Protein* Chicken/turkey breast, lean beef, fish, egg whites
    * Complex and/or  30-100g depending on your individual metabolism**
    * Fibrous Carbs  
    * Drink Water†

Bedtime PM TESTOSTERONE/PROTEIN INFUSION

    * IntraPro 1-2 scoops (optional at bedtime)
    * Novedex XT 2-4 capsules before bed

το πρόγραμμα προτίνετε για 6 εβδομάδες

----------


## giannis64

1ον γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα μια σκόνη.

2ον το στέρεο γεύμα είναι όντως αυτό που βλέπεις, και τπτ παραπάνω και τπτ λιγότερο.

και 3ον όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μόνο αυτοί που έριχναν την προσοχή τους στην στέρεα διατροφή είχαν τα* άριστα* αποτελέσματα!!

ΥΓ. όχι ότι δεν χρειάζονται τα συμπληρώματα!!

----------


## noz1989

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Βρείκα στο site της GASPARI αυτό το πρόγραμμα αύξησης μάζας. πως σας φένετε; 
> 8:00am MEAL 1 KICKSTART
> 
> * Halodrol MT 1 tablet
> * SuperPump250 1-2 scoops
> * IntraPro 1-3 scoops (depending on your protein requirement per meal)*
> * Complex Carbs 30-100g depending on your individual metabolism and/or Fruit
> 
> 10:30am MEAL 2
> ...


Διατροφη χωρις καλα λιπαρα οξεα??? 

Bad idea!!

----------


## deluxe

> 1ον γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα μια σκόνη.
> 
> 2ον το στέρεο γεύμα είναι όντως αυτό που βλέπεις, και τπτ παραπάνω και τπτ λιγότερο.
> 
> και 3ον όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μόνο αυτοί που έριχναν την προσοχή τους στην στέρεα διατροφή είχαν τα* άριστα* αποτελέσματα!!
> 
> ΥΓ. όχι ότι δεν χρειάζονται τα συμπληρώματα!!


Ενω εσυ ξερεις τι εχει μεσα το κοτοπουλο, το γαλα και το γιαουρτι, ε; Ξερεις ποσα σκανδαλα εχουν γινει; Ουτε το νερο δε μπορουμε να εμπιστευομαστε.

----------


## flinstone

> Διατροφη χωρις καλα λιπαρα οξεα??? 
> 
> Bad idea!!


Η intra pro αν έχεις δει έχει 4γρ. από λίπος στο σκουπ. φανταζομε οτι είναι καλά λιπαρά.

----------


## versus

φέρε και ένα μεγεθυντικό φακό!

----------


## flinstone

> φέρε και ένα μεγεθυντικό φακό!


σορι. γι΄αυτό εσβισα το μνμ

----------


## flinstone

http://www.gasparinutrition.com/Port...ementFacts.jpg

----------


## flinstone

κάπος καλίτερα έτσι;

----------


## versus

> κάπος καλίτερα έτσι;


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## noz1989

Παντως ειναι και πολλα συμπληρωματα ρε εσυ!!

Η γκασπαρι να πουλησει θελει, για αυτο τα εχει χωσει ολα!
Τι να σου πω?? Αν σε παιρνει οικονομικα κανε μια δοκιμη!!!

Επισης ενα αλλο θεμα, ειναι και το τι θα ''μεινει'' μετα το περας του κυκλου!!

----------


## flinstone

> Παντως ειναι και πολλα συμπληρωματα ρε εσυ!!
> 
> Η γκασπαρι να πουλησει θελει, για αυτο τα εχει χωσει ολα!
> Τι να σου πω?? Αν σε παιρνει οικονομικα κανε μια δοκιμη!!!
> 
> Επισης ενα αλλο θεμα, ειναι και το τι θα ''μεινει'' μετα το περας του κυκλου!!


ποιός ξέρει; :01. Neutral:

----------


## versus

> Παντως ειναι και πολλα συμπληρωματα ρε εσυ!!
> 
> Η γκασπαρι να πουλησει θελει, για αυτο τα εχει χωσει ολα!
> Τι να σου πω?? Αν σε παιρνει οικονομικα κανε μια δοκιμη!!!
> 
> Επισης ενα αλλο θεμα, ειναι και το τι θα ''μεινει'' μετα το περας του κυκλου!!


όλοι τα παιχνίδια τους παίζουν!

----------


## Levrone

να ρωτησω κατι φοβερο!!!

χτες πηγα σουπερ μαρκετ και στα κατεψυγμενα ψαρια ειχε βακαλαο, που ηταν σε φετες, χωρις κοκκαλο, αλλα ηταν ολοστρογγυλες οι φετες αυτες.

εχουν ενα σχετικο παχος, δηλαδη φανταστειτε (καλα οι περισσοτεροι 8α εχετε φαει) στρογγυλες φετες ψαριου.

σα φιλετα στρογγυλα ενα πραμα.

ουτε κοκκαλο ουτε αγκαθες μεσα. υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν καμια εξτρα επεξεργασια περα απο το στρογγυλο κοψιμο?  γιατι κατι φιλετακια μπακαλιαρου που πηρα ειχαν κανονικα αγκαθες μεσα προφανως, αυτα ομως τα στρογγυλα δεν εχουν.

(ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΙ μην απαντησεις οτι εχουν ειδικα καλουπια που μεσα βαζουν το ψαρι πολτοποιημενο και το αφηνουν δεκα μερες να πηξει , ξερω οτι εισαι ετοιμος να το πεταξεις  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  )

----------


## Jeik

λεβρόν τα έχω δει και εγώ στο σούπερ και έχω ακριβώ την ίδια απορία...είναι κατεψυγμένακαι συγκεκριμένα  νομίζω είχα βρει μάρκα καλλιμάνης που ήταν σε τέτοια μορφή γύρω στα 8 ευρώ αλλά δνε ξέρω τι πάιζει με αυτά..εαν δλδ  έχουν συντηρητικά και είναι επεξργασμένα..πάντως βολεύουν τα πετάς στο φούρνο και έχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!

----------


## KATERINI 144

:01. Mr. Green: 

ρε κωστη στο σημείο που ηταν κομμένα αυτα απο τη μέση και πισω, προφανος δεν εχει αγκαθια εχει μονο τη σπονδυλική στήλη η οποια αφαιρέθηκε.  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Levrone

> ρε κωστη στο σημείο που ηταν κομμένα αυτα απο τη μέση και πισω, προφανος δεν εχει αγκαθια εχει μονο τη σπονδυλική στήλη η οποια αφαιρέθηκε.


αυτο το σκεφτηκα και εγω ρε συ, χαιρω πολυ, μα τοτε θα επρεπε στη μεση να εχει μια τρυπα, μετα την αφαιρεση της σπονδυλικης στηλης. 

αλλα δεν εχει, με πιανεις?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> (ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΙ μην απαντησεις οτι εχουν ειδικα καλουπια που μεσα βαζουν το ψαρι πολτοποιημενο και το αφηνουν δεκα μερες να πηξει , ξερω οτι εισαι ετοιμος να το πεταξεις  )


τοτε ισχύει αυτο που θα ελεγα στην αρχη αλλα με'κοψες  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ετσι ειναι τα φιλετα που λες?

----------


## Levrone

οχι, ρε συ ολοστρογγυλα, σα να τα εκανες με διαβητη!!!


αυτο που εβαλες ειναι ψαρι που το κοψανε καθετα. Γι αυτο και δεν ειναι ολοστρογγυλο.

αυτο που σου λεω ειναι φουλ στρογγυλο, (η μονη εξηγηση ειναι να προκειται για μεγαλα φιλετα που τα εκοψαν σε στρογγυλο σχημα )

----------


## giannis64

ρε προβληματα που εχει ο κοσμος!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> οχι, ρε συ ολοστρογγυλα, σα να τα εκανες με διαβητη!!!
> 
> 
> αυτο που εβαλες ειναι ψαρι που το κοψανε καθετα. Γι αυτο και δεν ειναι ολοστρογγυλο.
> 
> αυτο που σου λεω ειναι φουλ στρογγυλο, (η μονη εξηγηση ειναι να προκειται για μεγαλα φιλετα που τα εκοψαν σε στρογγυλο σχημα )


αυτο που εβαλα δεν ειναι ολοστρογκυλο, τεσπα 

ειναι ετσι: 



Φιλέτο Βακαλάου                      Ρολό

αν ειναι ετσι ειναι αλεσμένο, σαν τα αλλαντικά ας πούμε.

----------


## Levrone

> ρε προβληματα που εχει ο κοσμος!!!!


ρε συ Γιαννη, να σου πω γιατι το λεω.

εδω δε μιλαμε για περιπτωση να μην  εχει 10 γραμμαρια λιπαρα η τροφη οπως γραφει η σακουλα (παραδειγμα λεω) και να χει ας πουμε 11 . Εδω ρωταω για να δω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει υποστει μια εξτρα επεξεργασια το ψαρι.

γιατι το σχημα εκει σε παραπεμπει.

και ενταξει να το παρεις κατεψυγμενο, δεν τρεχει κατι , αλλα οχι και επεξεργασμενο με συντηρητικα ξερω γω τι..και γι αυτο ρωτησα αν το σχημα του ψαριου εξηγειται με καποιο τροπο.

----------


## Levrone

> αυτο που εβαλα δεν ειναι ολοστρογκυλο, τεσπα 
> 
> ειναι ετσι: 
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλέτο Βακαλάου                      Ρολό
> 
> αν ειναι ετσι ειναι αλεσμένο, σαν τα αλλαντικά ας πούμε.


το λουκουμι στον κυριο!
αυτο εννοω!

αλεσμενο? φτουου!!!!!!!

----------


## savage

> Δε συγκρινεται με στερεο, αλλα οι Olympia στα 4 απο τα 7 τους γευματα εχουν μονο ροφημα.





> Νομιζω δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες....





> και απο που το συμπερανες αυτο ?
> 
> εχεις δει κανα dvd τους?
> για πες ποιος εχει μονο 3 γευματα????





> Συμφωνω!!!
> 
> Παραδειγμα ο Branch warren που εχει πλανο 8000 θερμιδων τη μερα.Δε μαζευονται αν δε κανεις το στομαχι σου μπαλονι,οσα και να πινεις,αμα δε φας...





> για τον kai greene λενε οτι τρωει μεχρι και χιλια γραμμμαρια πρωτεινης την ημερα 
> 
> (δεν το πιστευω ομως )





> εγω παντως σε οσα βιντεο εχω δει τον Kai να τρωει, το εχω δει να χρησιμοποιει  κανονικο φαι!




Αν πιστευετε πως οι pro επιπεδου OLYMPIA προπονουνται και τρωνε αυτα που δηλωνουν στις συνεντευξεις τους, η αυτα που βλεπετε στα βιντεο, πλανιεστε πλανειν οικτρα.Επειδη εχω μιλησει με πολλους αγωνιστικους,που εχουν μεταβει πολλακις στο εξωτερικο και καποιοι εχουν και επαφες ΚΑΤ'ΙΔΙΑΝ(το τονιζω κατ'ιδιαν) και τηλεφωνικως με pro (τωρινους η του παρελθοντος),σας πληροφορω πως τα πραγματα ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα απ'οτι νομιζει ο πολυς κοσμος.

----------


## thegravijia

^^ δηλαδη για πες μας πως ειναι ??????????????

----------


## Levrone

ρε παιδια πλακα κανουμε? εχει δικιο ο savage, αν ειναι ετσι ο coleman μετα την προπονηση θα ετρωγε ενα φιλετακι με καλαμποκακι και φασολακι..μεριδα που σε περιστερι να τη δωσεις θα σου ζητησει και δευτερη..

αυτα ειναι για μας που τα βλεπουμε..

----------


## thegravijia

> ρε παιδια πλακα κανουμε? εχει δικιο ο savage, αν ειναι ετσι ο coleman μετα την προπονηση θα ετρωγε ενα φιλετακι με καλαμποκακι και φασολακι..μεριδα που σε περιστερι να τη δωσεις θα σου ζητησει και δευτερη..
> 
> αυτα ειναι για μας που τα βλεπουμε..


ο κολεμαν σε dvd που εχω δει εγω βαζει 140-150 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης WHEY στο μεταπροπονητικο -  και σε καθε γευμα με στερεο φαι τρωει 90γραμμαρια πρωτεινης + μπολικο υδατανθρακα 

τωρα εσεις τι περιμενετε να εδειχναν κ τα φαρμακα που περνει?

----------


## Levrone

> τωρα εσεις τι περιμενετε να εδειχναν κ τα φαρμακα που περνει?


NAI!
συντροφε Βασιλη πρεπει να αγωνιστουμε για πληρη διαφανεια!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

> ^^ δηλαδη για πες μας πως ειναι ??????????????


Δε χρειαζεται να χαλασω το ονειρο καποιων.Ο νοων νοειτω.
Μακαριοι οι πτωχοι τω πνευματι που λεει κι ο isis

----------


## scarone

Παιδες ειδα πισω απο μια συσκεβασια πετουρα κ ελεγε στα 100 γρ εχει 11γρ πρωτεινης...αν λαβω δηλαδη 300γρ ειμαι καλυμενος απο θεμα πρωτεινης σ ενα γευμα η χρειαζεται ν λαβω κ απο αλλου καποια γρ πρωτεινης;

----------


## giannis64

ναι, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι θα παρεις και πολλους υδατανθρακες με υψηλο GI!!

----------


## versus

εκτός άμα τα φας πρωί!
δεν θα υπάρχει τόσο πρόβλημα!

----------


## noz1989

> Δε χρειαζεται να χαλασω το ονειρο καποιων.Ο νοων νοειτω.
> Μακαριοι οι πτωχοι τω πνευματι που λεει κι ο isis


Savage, δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου, αντιθετως συμφωνω! Μας δειχνουν αυτα που θελουν να μας δειξιυν και θελουν να μας κανουν να πιστευουμε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα!

Κανενας μας δεν πρεπει να μπει στο τρυπακι να αντιγραφει τους pro's!

παρολα αυτα, αφου ξερεις δυο πραγματα παρα πανω καλο ειναι να μας πεις, ετσι να ενημερωθουμε και εμεις!

Μην μετας κατι ετσι απλα! :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

> Παιδες ειδα πισω απο μια συσκεβασια πετουρα κ ελεγε στα 100 γρ εχει 11γρ πρωτεινης...αν λαβω δηλαδη 300γρ ειμαι καλυμενος απο θεμα πρωτεινης σ ενα γευμα η χρειαζεται ν λαβω κ απο αλλου καποια γρ πρωτεινης;


δεν υπαρχουν ολα τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα.οποτε βαλε και ασπραδια.

----------


## flinstone

τι είναι αυτό το πετούρα ρε παιδιά;

----------


## giannis64

χυλοπιτες!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## flinstone

> χυλοπιτες!!!!!


αχα!!!!!

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδες ειδα πισω απο μια συσκεβασια πετουρα κ ελεγε στα 100 γρ εχει 11γρ πρωτεινης...αν λαβω δηλαδη 300γρ ειμαι καλυμενος απο θεμα πρωτεινης σ ενα γευμα η χρειαζεται ν λαβω κ απο αλλου καποια γρ πρωτεινης;


Κια τα μακαρόνια την ίδια αναλογία έχουν...θας έτρωγες σε ένα γευμα 300 γραμμάρια μακαρόνια?

----------


## scarone

> Κια τα μακαρόνια την ίδια αναλογία έχουν...θας έτρωγες σε ένα γευμα 300 γραμμάρια μακαρόνια?


Θα ετρωγα...αλλα οκ ειναι πολυ υδατανθρακες,απλα στο αλλο γευμα μου ισως να μην εχω τοσο πολυ υδατανθρακες...η απορια μου ειναι στο θεμα της πρωτεινης αν ειμαι οκ

----------


## scarone

> δεν υπαρχουν ολα τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα.οποτε βαλε και ασπραδια.


Οσο γι αυτο που ειπες γιαννη για τα ασπραδια,γινετε να τ φαω καποια αλλη στιγμη της ημερασ σ καποιο αλλο γευμα;

----------


## gmalamos

Ειμαι 83 κιλα 1.86 θα ακολουθησω διατροφη συντηρησης για 4 περιπου εβδομαδες μεχρι που σταδιακα θα αρχιζω να ανεβαζω θερμιδες για να παω σε ογκο..Ποση πρωτεινη πρεπει να παιρνω συνολικα..??

----------


## ioannis1

160 γρ ειναι καλα

----------


## SepTum

Ποια ειναι η διαφορα ως προς τη λιποδιαλυση καποιος να κανει αεροβια+βαρη καθημερινα και να παιρνει τις θερμιδες συντηρησης με το να κανει αεροβια+βαρηαλλα να παιρνει αρκετα λιγοτερες θερμιδες(κοντα στο bmr).Απλα θα καψει λιπος ποιο αργα?

----------


## versus

> Ποια ειναι η διαφορα ως προς τη λιποδιαλυση καποιος να κανει αεροβια+βαρη καθημερινα και να παιρνει τις θερμιδες συντηρησης με το να κανει αεροβια+βαρηαλλα να παιρνει αρκετα λιγοτερες θερμιδες(κοντα στο bmr).Απλα θα καψει λιπος ποιο αργα?


το ίδιο είναι να καταναλώνεις 2000Kcal και το ίδιο 1500Kcal;

----------


## thanasis reaction

> 160 γρ ειναι καλα


συνολικα λες γιαννη?η' μονο απο το φαγητο κ ξεχωριστα το συμπληρωμα?

ρωταω γιατι κ γω 1.90 ειμαι 84-85 κιλα κ παιρνω συνολο 200 κ κατι.παιρνω πολλα?

----------


## giannis64

η συνολική λήψη πρωτεΐνης μετρά!! η είναι αυτή από στέρεα πηγή η από σκόνη!
απλά από σκόνη δεν είσαι ποτέ σίγουρος πόση ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης παίρνεις. όσο για το πόσο πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να καταναλώνεις.....
σε αυτό παίζουν πολλά ρόλο. κανονικά είναι 2γρ αν κιλό σωματικού βάρους.
μετρά και σε πόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο σωματικά και προπονητικά είσαι!!  ίσως αν έχεις κολλήσει να πρέπει να λάβεις και 3 γρ πρωτεΐνη. 
φυσικά θα χαλάσεις αναγκαστικά και την αναλογία σε ποσοστά λήψης πρωτεΐνης υδατάνθρακα λίπη!!

----------


## deluxe

Γινεται να κανεις υποθερμικη διαιτα, χωρις να χασεις μυϊκο ιστο; Νομιζω ναι, εαν λαμβανεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεϊνης. Τι λετε; 

Κατι σαν την διαιτα κετο.

----------


## SepTum

Μα οταν κανουμε γραμμωση δεν παιρνουμε και θερμιδες λιγοτερες της συντηρησης?

----------


## Manos1989

Τα πράσινα φασολάκια τα θεωρούμε σαν λαχανικά?όπως πχ το μαρούλι/αγγούρι?
Εννοώ νερόβραστα χωρίς αλάτι και χωρίς λάδι(με λίγη φρέσκια ντομάτα μέσα) και βάζουμε εμείς 1 κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο μετά.

----------


## deluxe

Ναι λαχανικο ειναι τα φασολακια, αλλα οχι και νεροβραστα!! Αν και τρωω αρκετα σπανια, οποτε τα τρωω κανονικα με λαδι και σαλτσα!

----------


## Manos1989

Πάντως νερόβραστα όπως είπα,μπορώ να τρώω άφοβα όσα θέλω σαν το μαρούλι πχ,σωστά?

----------


## just

αν το τελευταιο μου γευμα ειναι ασπραδια αυγου πρεπει να προσ8εσο και 10 αμυγδαλα?

----------


## Ramrod

> αν το τελευταιο μου γευμα ειναι ασπραδια αυγου πρεπει να προσ8εσο και 10 αμυγδαλα?


προσωπικά δε θα σου πρότεινα να τρως ασπράδια στο τελευταίο. Απορροφόνται γρήγορα, πράγμα το οποίο δε θες όταν πέφτεις για ύπνο.

Τα αμύγδαλα δεν έχουν να κάνουν, τα τρως ούτως ή άλλως...

----------


## versus

> αν το τελευταιο μου γευμα ειναι ασπραδια αυγου πρεπει να προσ8εσο και 10 αμυγδαλα?


καλύτερα ένα γιαούρτι το βράδυ!

----------


## giannis64

> αν το τελευταιο μου γευμα ειναι ασπραδια αυγου πρεπει να προσ8εσο και 10 αμυγδαλα?


αν είσαι σε γράμμωση καλύτερα τα αυγά!
αλλά και στον όγκο αυγά προτείνω!!  

Και ας απορροφούνται γρήγορα!!

----------


## Jeik

όντως τα αυγά μπορούν να μπουν αλλά άποψη μ είναι ότι πρέπει να συνδυαστούν με λιπαρά δλδ 8 ασπράδια+2 κρόκοι+ελαιόλαδο...

----------


## giannis64

στην αυστηρή δίαιτα δεν θα το συνιστούσα!!

----------


## Jeik

στα δυο τελευταία γεύματα πρέπει να μπαίνουν τα λιπαρά..τα αυγά για να αφομοιωθούν χρειάζονται τους κρόκους οπότε πρέπει να τους έχεις και αλλωστε με αυτόν τον τρόπο καθυστερούμε και τον καταβολισμό....δλδ χρησιμοποιώντας λιπαρά..στις περισσότερες δίαιτες χρησιμοποιούνται τα λιπαρά στα τελευταία γεύματα...τώρα αν κάποιος είναι στο 7 και θέλει να ακτέβει σε αγώνες αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα :01. Wink:

----------


## Andrikos

> 1ον γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα μια σκόνη.
> 
> 2ον το στέρεο γεύμα είναι όντως αυτό που βλέπεις, και τπτ παραπάνω και τπτ λιγότερο.
> 
> και 3ον όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μόνο αυτοί που έριχναν την προσοχή τους στην στέρεα διατροφή είχαν τα* άριστα* αποτελέσματα!!
> 
> ΥΓ. όχι ότι δεν χρειάζονται τα συμπληρώματα!!


 :01. Mr. Green: 

 1) Κλασσικό στερεότυπο πως όσοι φτιάχνουν τις σκόνες αυτές έχουν και ένα μικρό παράνομο εργαστήριο αναβολικών ως γνωστόν που κοστίζει καμιά 30άρα χιλιάδες ευρώ στην πιο ξεφτίλα αλλά βγάζουν τα σπασμένα από τον αυξημένο τζίρο της πρωτεΐνης που πουλάνε  :01. Mr. Green: . Το ενδεχόμενο να πάνε φυλακή δεν υπάρχει φυσικά γιατί είναι όλοι παλιάνθρωποι και έχουν πλάτες. :01. Mr. Green: 

2) Συνήθως οι δηλητηριάσεις γίνονται από στερεά γεύματα όχι από σκόνες.

3) Δηλαδή αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν γίνεται να τρώμε συνέχεια στερεά γεύματα είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να έχουμε μη βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα - έτσι πάει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## savage

αντρικο δε νομιζω πως ο γιαννης εννοει πως βαζουν αναβολικα μεσα στις σκονες πρωτεινης.αλλα το οτι νοθευονται η περιεχουν λιγοτερη πρωτεινη,πολλες εξ'αυτων,ειναι κοινο μυστικο. :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

Τελικα ποσοι κροκοι επιτρεπονται την ημερα; Αλλοι λενε και για 2 κροκους καθε ημερα, αλλα λενε οχι παραπανω απο 3 κροκους την εβδομαδα. Και το λενε και pro bbers. Τι ισχυει τελικα;

Απο αποψη χοληστερινης μιλαω παντα.

----------


## giannis64

> αντρικο δε νομιζω πως ο γιαννης εννοει πως βαζουν αναβολικα μεσα στις σκονες πρωτεινης.αλλα το οτι νοθευονται η περιεχουν λιγοτερη πρωτεινη,πολλες εξ'αυτων,ειναι κοινο μυστικο.


+1 :03. Thumb up: 




> 1) Κλασσικό στερεότυπο πως όσοι φτιάχνουν τις σκόνες αυτές έχουν και ένα μικρό παράνομο εργαστήριο αναβολικών ως γνωστόν που κοστίζει καμιά 30άρα χιλιάδες ευρώ στην πιο ξεφτίλα αλλά βγάζουν τα σπασμένα από τον αυξημένο τζίρο της πρωτεΐνης που πουλάνε . Το ενδεχόμενο να πάνε φυλακή δεν υπάρχει φυσικά γιατί είναι όλοι παλιάνθρωποι και έχουν πλάτες.
> 
> 2) Συνήθως οι δηλητηριάσεις γίνονται από στερεά γεύματα όχι από σκόνες.
> 
> 3) Δηλαδή αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν γίνεται να τρώμε συνέχεια στερεά γεύματα είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να έχουμε μη βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα - έτσι πάει?


 
για το πρώτο δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να ασχοληθώ!!

για το δεύτερο: εγώ 41 έγινα και από στέρεα τροφή δηλητηρίαση δεν έπαθα ποτέ!   εσύ???

3ον  ναι έτσι ακριβώς είναι. αν δεν έχεις την δυνατότητα να τρως τα στέρεα γεύματα που πρέπει δεν θα έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που πρέπει!!  αν περιμένεις από τα συμπληρώματα να αναπτυχθείς φέξε μου και γλίστρησε!!

----------


## sogoku

> Τελικα ποσοι κροκοι επιτρεπονται την ημερα; Αλλοι λενε και για 2 κροκους καθε ημερα, αλλα λενε οχι παραπανω απο 3 κροκους την εβδομαδα. Και το λενε και pro bbers. Τι ισχυει τελικα;
> 
> Απο αποψη χοληστερινης μιλαω παντα.


Eγω προσωπικα εχω διαβασει οτι ο κροκος εχει κυριως την καλη χοληστερολη και οτι τα επιπεδα της χοληστερινης μας δεν εξαρτονται απο την εξωγενη ληψη της αλλα απο το συνολο λιπιδιων στο αιμα μας δηλαδη απο την κακη διατροφη και την μεγαλη ληψη κορεσμενων λιπαρων.

Εδω θελω Ανδρικο...

----------


## Muscleboss

> 1) Κλασσικό στερεότυπο πως όσοι φτιάχνουν τις σκόνες αυτές έχουν και ένα μικρό παράνομο εργαστήριο αναβολικών ως γνωστόν που κοστίζει καμιά 30άρα χιλιάδες ευρώ στην πιο ξεφτίλα αλλά βγάζουν τα σπασμένα από τον αυξημένο τζίρο της πρωτεΐνης που πουλάνε . Το ενδεχόμενο να πάνε φυλακή δεν υπάρχει φυσικά γιατί είναι όλοι παλιάνθρωποι και έχουν πλάτες.
> 
> 2) Συνήθως οι δηλητηριάσεις γίνονται από στερεά γεύματα όχι από σκόνες.
> 
> 3) Δηλαδή αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν γίνεται να τρώμε συνέχεια στερεά γεύματα είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να έχουμε μη βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα - έτσι πάει?


 
πολύ εξυπνάδα ρε αδερφέ μου....  :02. Puke: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

> Τελικα ποσοι κροκοι επιτρεπονται την ημερα; Αλλοι λενε και για 2 κροκους καθε ημερα, αλλα λενε οχι παραπανω απο 3 κροκους την εβδομαδα. Και το λενε και pro bbers. Τι ισχυει τελικα;
> 
> Απο αποψη χοληστερινης μιλαω παντα.


deluxe ρίχνε και μια ματιά στα άρθα, όχι μόνο στη μυοστατίνη.

*Ο κρόκος αυγού και η σημασία του* 

ΜΒ

----------


## Andrikos

> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> για το πρώτο δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να ασχοληθώ!!
> 
> για το δεύτερο: εγώ 41 έγινα και από στέρεα τροφή δηλητηρίαση δεν έπαθα ποτέ!   εσύ???
> 
> 3ον  ναι έτσι ακριβώς είναι. αν δεν έχεις την δυνατότητα να τρως τα στέρεα γεύματα που πρέπει δεν θα έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που πρέπει!!  αν περιμένεις από τα συμπληρώματα να αναπτυχθείς φέξε μου και γλίστρησε!!


Ναι έχω πάθει τροφική δηλητηρίαση μικρός από συκώτι. 

Υπάρχει μία πληθώρα ερευνών που δείχνει ότι τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης είναι χρήσιμα στην μυική ανάπτυξη , επίσης τα μωρά τρέφονται για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα με υγρή τροφή και βάζουν μυικό ιστό .



> πολύ εξυπνάδα ρε αδερφέ μου.... 
> 
> ΜΒ


Αν θες Παναγιώτη να συζητήσουμε κάτι επί του ουσίας του θέματος πέραν των χαρακτηρισμών μπορούμε αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνω ανακολουθία κολακευτικών πμ και των χαρακτηρισμών σου. Εκτός και αν οι κολακείες ισχύουν μόνο αν δεν αμφισβητώ την επικρατούσα άποψη στο forum. Είμαι εδώ για να ανταλλάσσω απόψεις και φυσικά να υπερασπίζομαι τις δικές μου αλλά δεν θα μπω σε προσωπικές κόντρες.

----------


## giannis64

> Ναι έχω πάθει τροφική δηλητηρίαση μικρός από συκώτι. 
> 
> Υπάρχει μία πληθώρα ερευνών που δείχνει ότι τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης είναι χρήσιμα στην μυική ανάπτυξη , επίσης τα μωρά τρέφονται για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα με υγρή τροφή και βάζουν μυικό ιστό .


τι να τις κάνω τις έρευνες όταν υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες 100δων αθλητών που έχουν ένα ρητό!
φαΐ φαΐ φαΐ!!
αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα χρειαζόταν να πιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας να φάμε όταν πρέπει και όσο πρέπει!! θα παίρναμε τα σκουπ και όλα καλά!!
άσε που είναι πιο φτηνά από τα τρόφιμα!!
αλλά και πάλι λέω πως και τα συμπληρώματα βοηθάνε στην διατροφή!!

εε και δεν θα κάτσω να συγκρίνω την βρεφική κρεμα που αν δεν είναι οκ στα συστατικά που αναγράφει κάποιος θα πληρώσει την νύφη, αντιθέτως που αν μια πρωτεΐνη έχει αλεύρι μέσα δεν τρέχει και τπτ!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αν θες Παναγιώτη να συζητήσουμε κάτι επί του ουσίας του θέματος πέραν των χαρακτηρισμών μπορούμε αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνω ανακολουθία κολακευτικών πμ και των χαρακτηρισμών σου. Εκτός και αν οι κολακείες ισχύουν μόνο αν δεν αμφισβητώ την επικρατούσα άποψη στο forum. Είμαι εδώ για να ανταλλάσσω απόψεις και φυσικά να υπερασπίζομαι τις δικές μου αλλά δεν θα μπω σε προσωπικές κόντρες.


Πέρα από το ότι η βαρύτητα των κολακευτικών σχολίων εξαρτάται από το κύρος των ατόμων που τα κάνουν, δε χρειάζεται να τα χρησιμοποιείς για να αποδείξεις τπτ. Έχεις τις γνώσεις σου και τις απ΄ψεις σου και αυτό είναι σεβαστό από όλους.

Δεν θα μπώ σε διαδικασία συζήτησης καθώς και οι απόψεις μου είναι παγιωμένες, αλλά και σε αυτά τα πράγματα δεν έχει να συζητήσουμε κάτι.
Μιας και μου απευθυνες το λόγο, θα κάνω κάποιες ρητορικές ερωτήσεις... (δε χρειάζονται απάντηση...) :08. Toast: 




> 1ον γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα μια σκόνη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Andrikos
> 
> ...


Πόσες φορές εμφανίστηκαν σκόνες που άλλα έλεγαν οι ετικέτες και άλλα περιείχαν, είτε σε ποσοστά είτε σε σύνθεση; 




> 2ον το στέρεο γεύμα είναι όντως αυτό που βλέπεις, και τπτ παραπάνω και τπτ λιγότερο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Andrikos
> 
> 
> 2) Συνήθως οι δηλητηριάσεις γίνονται από στερεά γεύματα όχι από σκόνες.


Μίλησε κανείς για δηλητηρίαση;  :01. Unsure: 
Αλλά ούτως ή άλλως το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού, αλλά και της διατροφής μας τρέφεται/αποτελείται από στερεά γεύματα... λογικό δεν είναι; Εκτός αν υπάρχει καμια δημοσίευση με σταστιστικά σημαντικά αποτελέσματα δηλητηριάσεων από στερεές τροφές σε σχέση με μεγάλη γκάμα συσκευασμένων συμπληρωμάτων... :01. Wink: 




> και 3ον όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μόνο αυτοί που έριχναν την προσοχή τους στην στέρεα διατροφή είχαν τα* άριστα* αποτελέσματα!!
> 
> ΥΓ. όχι ότι δεν χρειάζονται τα συμπληρώματα!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλά πλάκα με κάνεις; (όπως λένε και οι βόριοι...) 
Εσύ από το παραπάνω αυτό κατάλαβες;  :02. Idea: 

--

take it easy guys... το φόρουμ δεν είναι μέρος επίδειξης πνευματικότητας και γνώσεων.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Andrikos

> τι να τις κάνω τις έρευνες όταν υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες 100δων αθλητών που έχουν ένα ρητό!
> φαΐ φαΐ φαΐ!!
> αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα χρειαζόταν να πιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας να φάμε όταν πρέπει και όσο πρέπει!! θα παίρναμε τα σκουπ και όλα καλά!!
> άσε που είναι πιο φτηνά από τα τρόφιμα!!
> αλλά και πάλι λέω πως και τα συμπληρώματα βοηθάνε στην διατροφή!!
> 
> εε και δεν θα κάτσω να συγκρίνω την βρεφική κρεμα που αν δεν είναι οκ στα συστατικά που αναγράφει κάποιος θα πληρώσει την νύφη, αντιθέτως που αν μια πρωτεΐνη έχει αλεύρι μέσα δεν τρέχει και τπτ!!


Επειδή βλέπω ότι κάθε φορά ανεβάζεις τους τόνους συνέχεια μαζί μου για να επιβάλεις την άποψη σου, απλά να ξέρεις ότι εγώ δεν αθλούμαι πολύ ούτε έχω πειραματιστεί στο θέμα, κυρίως έρευνες κοιτάω  οπότε αν μου επιτρέπεις μπορώ να έχω μία διαφορετική άποψη από εσένα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Andrikos

> Πέρα από το ότι η βαρύτητα των κολακευτικών σχολίων εξαρτάται από το κύρος των ατόμων που τα κάνουν, δε χρειάζεται να τα χρησιμοποιείς για να αποδείξεις τπτ. Έχεις τις γνώσεις σου και τις απ΄ψεις σου και αυτό είναι σεβαστό από όλους.
> 
> Δεν θα μπώ σε διαδικασία συζήτησης καθώς και οι απόψεις μου είναι παγιωμένες, αλλά και σε αυτά τα πράγματα δεν έχει να συζητήσουμε κάτι.
> Μιας και μου απευθυνες το λόγο, θα κάνω κάποιες ρητορικές ερωτήσεις... (δε χρειάζονται απάντηση...)
> 
> 
> 
> Πόσες φορές εμφανίστηκαν σκόνες που άλλα έλεγαν οι ετικέτες και άλλα περιείχαν, είτε σε ποσοστά είτε σε σύνθεση; 
> 
> ...



Παναγιώτη  απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα δεν είναι ρητορικό το πνεύμα σου , ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω αλλά αν απαξιείς να μπεις σε διαδικασία συζήτησης δεν βλέπω λόγο να μιλάω στον τοίχο. :01. Mr. Green:  Κρίμα να απαξιούμε να μιλάμε μεταξύ μας , στην τελική κουβέντα κάνουμε.

----------


## giannis64

> Επειδή βλέπω ότι κάθε φορά ανεβάζεις τους τόνους συνέχεια μαζί μου για να επιβάλεις την άποψη σου,* απλά να ξέρεις ότι εγώ δεν* *αθλούμαι πολύ ούτε έχω πειραματιστεί στο θέμα, κυρίως έρευνες κοιτά*ω οπότε αν μου επιτρέπεις μπορώ να έχω μία διαφορετική άποψη από εσένα. Ευχαριστώ.


 

Κάλυψες κάποιες απορίες που είχα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω νομίζω ότι δεν τίθεται θεμα επιβολης γνωμης/αποψεων από κανεναν προς κανενα..Σε όλα τα φόρουμς υπάρχει ενα κραμα εμπειριων/προσωπικης ερευνας/Επιστημονικης πραγματικότητας που ο καθενας από την πλευρα του βιώνει και μπορεί να θετει.
Όταν μιλαμε στοχευμενα και με επιχειρηματα είναι θεμυτο απο όλους πιστευω γιατι πανω απ΄ολα υπάρχει ενα μεγαλο μερος αναγνωστων που προσπαθουν μεσα απο ενα φόρουμ να αντλήσουν γνωσεις..
Ας συνεχίσουμε με εποικοδομητική συζήτηση επι των θεματων που μας απασχολουν... :08. Toast:

----------


## versus

> take it easy guys... το φόρουμ δεν είναι μέρος επίδειξης πνευματικότητας και γνώσεων. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Thumb up: 
ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε!
εδώ έχουμε έναν διατροφολόγο,και έναν έμπειρο στο χώρο του αθλήματος!
ας ενώσουμε τα μυαλά μας,μπας και βγάλουμε τίποτα! :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## versus

> deluxe ρίχνε και μια ματιά στα άρθα, όχι μόνο στη μυοστατίνη.
> 
> *Ο κρόκος αυγού και η σημασία του* 
> 
> ΜΒ


αυτό το άρθρο πολύ χρήσιμο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα έχουν τον σκοπό τους και την ορθή χρήση τους , η τροφή είναι η βάση και όλα τα άλλα έρχονται να συμπληρώσουν την διατροφή σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις .
καλές οι θεωρίες και χρήσιμες , αλλα δεν μπορούμε να αμφισβητήσουμε και τις εμπειρίες όταν υπάρχουν αποτελέσματα που αποδεικνύουν .

παλιότερα δεν υπήρχαν συμπληρώματα και όμως πάλι υπήρχαν καλοί αθλητες και έκαναν πρωταθλητισμό η επιστήμη και η τεχνολογία εξελίσονται αλλα πάλι το ενα δεν μπορεί να ανερέσει το άλλο και δεν μπορούμε να απαξιώσουμε την σημασία της σωστής διατροφής .

εγω ούτε έρευνες έχω διαβάσει πολλες ούτε και είχα χρόνο αλλα είχα ανθρώπους που το έκαναν και μου μετεδωσαν γνώσεις που εφάρμοσα και εχω βγάλει και γω τα συμπεράσματα μου , ούτε και επιστήμονας προσπάθω να το παίξω αλλα θεωρώ όλα αυτα τα χρόνια έστω και με αυτα τα λίγα και απλα έχω βοηθήσει κάποιους αθλητες με αξιώσεις .

με μια ματια που έριξα στα πόστ θέλω να πώ πως δεν τίθετε θέμα απαξίωσης απο τον μασκλεμπος και αυτό το λέω επειδή γνωρίζω τον τρόπο που σκεύτεται και το επίπεδό του και απλα για να δείξει ότι δεν τα γράφει απλα για να απαξιώσει χωρίς ουσία έβαλε με γκουότ και αντιπαρατέθηκε με επιχειρήματα , άλλωστε είναι ο πρώτος διδάξας ότι στο φόρουμ δεν πρέπει να συμπεριφερόμαστε προκλητικα και να γράφουμε με επιχειρήματα και επίσης κάθε καλοπροαίρετο άτομο έχει θέση στο φόρουμ , ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να συμφωνούμε πάντα με τους άλλους ούτε οι άλλοι με μας σε ενα διάλογο με προσωπικές απόψεις , αλλα δεν είναι δυνατόν να αμφισβητούμε πράγματα αποδεδειγμένα .

και το πιο σημαντικό δεν πρέπει να νοιώθουμε ανώτεροι απο κάποιους άλλους και τι έγινε πχ αν εγω εχω βγεί πρωταθλητής στο ββ και ξέρω περισσότερα απο κάποιον άλλο σ αυτο το κομμάτι , ό άλλος μπορεί να είναι πρωταθλητής σε άλλο τομέα στην ζωή και μπαίνει στο φόρουμ να μάθει κάποια πράγματα και οι περισσότεροι αυτο που ζηταν είναι μια καλή φυσική κατάσταση και κάποια ανθρωπίνως εφικτα αποτελέσματα πάνω στο σώμα τους .

οπότε ηρεμία παιδια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε!
> εδώ έχουμε έναν διατροφολόγο,και έναν έμπειρο στο χώρο του αθλήματος!
> ας ενώσουμε τα μυαλά μας,μπας και βγάλουμε τίποτα!



δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα το φόρουμ είναι ανοιχτό σε κάθε γνώστη να πεί την άποψή του και να απαντήσει σε απορίες , άλλωστε αυτός είναι και ο λόγος της ύπαρξης του φόρουμ 

και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν θα πώ πως υπήρξα φίλος και συναθλητής με τον φυσικοθεραπευτή και διαιτολόγο γιώργο μουλίνο και έχουμε κατεβεί 88-89 μαζί σε αγώνες και στο εξωτερικό , έχω βάλει και κάποιες φωτο στο φόρουμ και ενω είχε πολλες γνώσεις και πρωτοποριακές και ενώ σε κάποια πράγματα δεν ήταν σύμφωνος σχετικα με την διατροφή την δική μου και του ανάργυρου τσοπουρίδη παρ όλα αυτα όμως είχα πετύχει την καλύτερη δυνατή φόρμα στούς αγώνες και την τελεια γράμωση , γι αυτο και λέω κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι μονόδρομος , αλλα παίζει ρόλο και πόσο καλα γνωρίζει κάποιος το σώμα του η αυτός που τον προπονεί στην αρχή τουλάχιστον

----------


## gmalamos

Κωλοκυθακια βραστα αντι για καποια σαλατα σε low carb διαιτα??Τι λεει απο υδατανθρακες??

----------


## thanasis reaction

κ γω ειμαι της αποψης οτι χωρις φαι κορμι δεν φτιαχνεις οτι κ να κανεις!!!!το λεω κ απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.

----------


## Andrikos

Τώρα που ηρέμησαν τα πνεύματα απλά να ξεκαθαρίσω την άποψη μου γιατί πριν είχε θόρυβο μέσα στις φωνές. :01. Mr. Green: 
Έχω ακολουθήσει για 10  χρόνια το δόγμα του ΒΒ και τρώω 300 γραμμάρια κρέας κάθε μέρα , τίποτε το λάθος με αυτήν την στρατηγική imo . Παρόλα αυτά έχω περάσει αρκετές μέρες αποχής από το κρέας και από τις στερεές πηγές πρωτεΐνης λόγω δύσκολου ωραρίου ζεστού καιρού και υγρασίας που προσωπικά μου έκοβε την όρεξη για στερεή μορφή πρωτεΐνης και  έτσι τρεφόμουν αποκλειστικά με γαλακτοκομικά, είτε μιλάμε για μαύρο ψωμί με κότατζ , είτε για γιαούρτι με πρωτεΐνη, αυτό το έκανα για αρκετές μέρες γιατί με βόλευε πολύ αφού δεν είχε προετοιμασία και συμφωνούσε με την όρεξη μου που είχε αποκλείσει για κάποιο λόγο το κρέας εκείνον τον καιρό . Δεν έπαθα κάτι ούτε έχασα μυς ,  οι προπονήσεις έβγαιναν κανονικά και η ζωή μου το ίδιο και  ένιωθα πολύ ήρεμος στο διατροφικό σκέλος αλλά και στο προπονητικό  γιατί δεν πίεζα τον εαυτό μου να φάει κάτι το οποίο δεν ήθελα , προσωπικά αν κάνω πράγματα ψυχαναγκαστικά τα κάνω χάλια σε όλους τους τομείς. Αυτό που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε ψυχαναγκασμούς χωρίς λόγο , το κρέας είναι σημαντική πηγή θρεπτικών συστατικών αλλά αν για κάποιο λόγο κάποιος δεν μπορεί να φάει το κρέας δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος , υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικές οδοί στους στόχους μας.

----------


## savage

ξερει κανεις θερμιδες/υδατανθρακες ανα 100 γραμ ξινομηλου?Η εστω πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα,να το βρω στο http://www.nutritiondata.com/?
Ευχαριστω! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thanasis reaction

αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο,αλλα νομιζω οτι διαφερει απο αυτο που ειπες πριν.φιλος μου κανει 40 μερες νηστεια κ δεν χανει ουτε γραμμαριο κ μιλαμε για εναν τυπο τεραστιο κ δεν περνει ουτε καν πρωτεινη.κ καθαρο παρα πολυ απο λιπος.

----------


## just

> καλύτερα ένα γιαούρτι το βράδυ!


βρισκομαι σε τελικη φαση και 8ελω να ξεφυγω απο τα γαλακτομικα γιαυτο..

----------


## KATERINI 144

> αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο,αλλα νομιζω οτι διαφερει απο αυτο που ειπες πριν.


+1  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> βρισκομαι σε τελικη φαση και 8ελω να ξεφυγω απο τα γαλακτομικα γιαυτο..


φαε κοτοπουλο με σαλατα και εισαι οκ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ξερει κανεις θερμιδες/υδατανθρακες ανα 100 γραμ ξινομηλου?Η εστω πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα,να το βρω στο http://www.nutritiondata.com/?
> Ευχαριστω!


νομιζω ετσι λεγετε νικο, crabapple.

----------


## savage

ευχαριστω φωτη!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ευχαριστω φωτη!!!


Nick αν το βρείς βάλτο κ εδώ να το δούμε κει εμείς.


[YOUTUBE="οικο"]i_hP4ZycbFU[/YOUTUBE]

cheers all  :08. Toast: 

MB

----------


## versus

> ευχαριστω φωτη!!!


google-->μετάφραση-->(πατάς από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά)-->την λέξη που θες!
http://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&ta...B7%CE%BB%CE%BF
 :01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν το βρικα ετσι αλλα το σωστό ειναι αυτο που ειπα versus, crab apple.

http://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&ta...l|crab%20apple

----------


## savage

> Nick αν το βρείς βάλτο κ εδώ να το δούμε κει εμείς.


http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/f...-juices/1874/2


νατο Πανο.Το βρηκα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## G3orge

Γεια σας παιδια τωρα που χαλαρωσα λιγο απο την προετοιμασια για τις πανελληνιες ειπα να αρχισω να ξαναμπαινω λιγο στο φορουμ τωρα που μπορω δλδ/... :01. Sad: 
Τεσπα πηρα προσφατα ενα μπλεντερ με το οποιο μπορεις να φτιαξεις smoothies
Κανει ενα smoothie για μεταπροπονητικο γευμα.Και αν ναι μηπως μπορειτε να προτεινετε καμια νταρτανα συνταγη(απλως να πω οτι δεν εχω πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος οποτε απο φυσικες τροφες αν υπαρχει)
Ευχαριστω...Επισης ισχυει οτι οι γκοφρετες πρωτεινης ειναι μαπα και περιεχουν μεσα τρανς λιπαρα αλλα το λενε διαφορετικα για να μας κοροιδεψουν?Γιατι ειχα αρχισει να τρωω συστηματικα!

----------


## just

> αν είσαι σε γράμμωση καλύτερα τα αυγά!
> αλλά και στον όγκο αυγά προτείνω!!  
> 
> Και ας απορροφούνται γρήγορα!!


νΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ δεν μου λες αν πρεπει να προσ8εσω κατι ας πουμε αμυγδαλα για να μην απορροφη8ουν γρηγορα..

----------


## versus

> δεν το βρικα ετσι αλλα το σωστό ειναι αυτο που ειπα versus, crab apple.
> 
> http://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&ta...l|crab%20apple


το ίδιο έχω :01. Wink: 
στην αρχή μπερδεύτηκα!
το ίδιο βγαίνει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> νΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ δεν μου λες αν πρεπει να προσ8εσω κατι ας πουμε αμυγδαλα για να μην απορροφη8ουν γρηγορα..


αν δε φας κροκο φαε αμύγδαλα, εξαρτατε τη γευση σου αρεσει, και ο κροκος καλα λιπαρα εχει.

----------


## -beba-

Kαρπουζάκι τρώτε τώρα το καλοκαίρι?

Μήπως παχαίνει?

----------


## versus

έχει πολύ ζάχαρη και υγρά!
νερό+ζάχαρη είναι!

----------


## Eddie

> Kαρπουζάκι τρώτε τώρα το καλοκαίρι?
> 
> Μήπως παχαίνει?


Δε ξερω αν κανω λαθος,αλλα εχει υψηλο γλυκαιμικο,αλλα οχι πολλες θερμιδες γιατι το 95% ειναι νερο.

Εγω προσωπικα τρωω,και λιγο πεπονι.

----------


## -beba-

Αχ αχ αχ...............όλα τα ωραία απαγορευονται.............σνιφ...σνιφ...σνιφ

Αληθευει ότι το καρπούζι έχει αργινίνη?

----------


## -beba-

> Δε ξερω αν κανω λαθος,αλλα εχει υψηλο γλυκαιμικο,αλλα οχι πολλες θερμιδες γιατι το 95% ειναι νερο.
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα τρωω,και λιγο πεπονι.


Εαν είναι 95% νερό, τότε δεν παχαίνει νομίζω.

----------


## giannis64

οχι!! το καρπουζι εχει βιαταμινες α, β6 c, λυκοπενιο, καλιο και φυτικες ινες!!

edit: σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες και σε ακαταληλη ωρα ληψης παχαινει!!

----------


## -beba-

Μεγάλη ποσότητα είναι όλο το καρπούζι?

----------


## thegravijia

εχτε την εντυπωσει οτι θα λιπωσετε αΠΟ το καρπουζι?

----------


## versus

εγώ προσωπικά όχι..αλλά καλό είναι να ρωτάμε!

----------


## stamthedrum

Τίποτα δεν παχαίνει αν καταναλώνεται με μέτρο. Δεν υπάρχουν παχυντικές τροφές και μη παχυντικές. Υπάρχουν ποιοτικές και μη ποιοτικές. Οποιαδήποτε από αυτές τις κατηγορίες υπερκαταναλωθεί θα οδηγήσει σε αποθήκευση λίπους.

(Είναι σαν αυτό που λένε πολλοί τα Χριστούγεννα "Κάνει να φάμε κουραμπιέδες οι οποίοι π.χ. έχουν πολύ βούτυρο και ζάχαρη" Ε ναι κάνει να φας, αλλά φάε 1-2 όχι 100!!) 

αααχχχ κουραμπιέδες......

----------


## ellaki

απ οτι ειδα εχει ξαναγινει αναφορα...   http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=183

----------


## scarone

Τωρα δεν ξερω αν απευθηνομαι και στο σωστο ποστ...Οταν ακολουθουμε πλανο διατροφης για ογκο κ ειμαστε σ περιοδο ογκου,η διατροφη αυτη εμποδιζει την εμφανηση κοιλιακων μυων;

----------


## versus

> Τωρα δεν ξερω αν απευθηνομαι και στο σωστο ποστ...Οταν ακολουθουμε πλανο διατροφης για ογκο κ ειμαστε σ περιοδο ογκου,η διατροφη αυτη εμποδιζει την εμφανηση κοιλιακων μυων;


?????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Τωρα δεν ξερω αν απευθηνομαι και στο σωστο ποστ...Οταν ακολουθουμε πλανο διατροφης για ογκο κ ειμαστε σ περιοδο ογκου,η διατροφη αυτη εμποδιζει την εμφανηση κοιλιακων μυων;


οι κυλιακοι δεν χανονται οσο τους γυμναζεις.
Λογο της αυξημενης ποσοτητας θερμιδων θα θολωσουν,αλα θα πρηστουν και στην γραμωση θα ειναι ετοιμοι να αναδειχθουν καλυτεροι.

----------


## arisfwtis

ερωτηση σχετικα με την γαλοπουλα
το να την καταναλωνουμε καθημερινα ειναι σωστο?
ανηκει και αυτη στα αλλαντικα ετσι δν ειναι?

----------


## Ramrod

> ερωτηση σχετικα με την γαλοπουλα
> το να την καταναλωνουμε καθημερινα ειναι σωστο?
> ανηκει και αυτη στα αλλαντικα ετσι δν ειναι?


Το κρέας της γαλοπούλας δεν ανήκει στα αλλαντικά. Αν εννοείς καπνιστή ή βραστή (αυτά που βάζουμε στα τοστ) τότε είναι αλλαντικό...

----------


## deluxe

Το καρπουζι εχει και κρεατινη, να γνωριζετε!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## arisfwtis

> Το κρέας της γαλοπούλας δεν ανήκει στα αλλαντικά. Αν εννοείς καπνιστή ή βραστή (αυτά που βάζουμε στα τοστ) τότε είναι αλλαντικό...


αυτο ακριβως εννοω αδερφε

υ.γ. τα μπιφτεκια γαλοπουλας ειναι πολυ νοστιμα
αν και δυσκολα να τον βρεις  τον κιμα στα χασαπικα γιατι χρειαζεται ξεχωριστη μηχανη
αν παντως βρειτε καπου δοκιμαστε και δν θα χασετε :03. Clap:

----------


## versus

> Το καρπουζι εχει και κρεατινη, να γνωριζετε!


έχει αλλά σε τι ποσότητα;

----------


## versus

> ερωτηση σχετικα με την γαλοπουλα
> το να την καταναλωνουμε καθημερινα ειναι σωστο?
> ανηκει και αυτη στα αλλαντικα ετσι δν ειναι?


όχι δεν πειράζει!
αλλά μην το παρακάνεις!





> αυτο ακριβως εννοω αδερφε
> 
> υ.γ. τα μπιφτεκια γαλοπουλας ειναι πολυ νοστιμα
> αν και δυσκολα να τον βρεις  τον κιμα στα χασαπικα γιατι χρειαζεται ξεχωριστη μηχανη
> αν παντως βρειτε καπου δοκιμαστε και δν θα χασετε


μπιφτέκια κοτόπουλου είναι επίσης τέλεια!

----------


## arisfwtis

3 φετες βραστης η καπνιστης την μερα τρωω σαν δεκατιανο με τοστ ολικης και λαχανικα



υποθετω πως και ο κιμας κοτοπουλου χρειαζετε ειδικη μηχανη :01. Sad: 

για τους σαλονικεις παντως στο καπανι εχουν μηχανη για κιμα γαλοπουλας/κοτοπουλου


φυσικα υπαρχουν στα σουπερ μαρκετ και κατεψυγμενα ετοιμα μπιφτεκια αλλα δν νομιζω να τα προτιμαει κανεις

----------


## versus

> 3 φετες βραστης η καπνιστης την μερα τρωω σαν δεκατιανο με τοστ ολικης και λαχανικα
> 
> 
> 
> υποθετω πως και ο κιμας κοτοπουλου χρειαζετε ειδικη μηχανη
> 
> για τους σαλονικεις παντως στο καπανι εχουν μηχανη για κιμα γαλοπουλας/κοτοπουλου
> 
> 
> φυσικα υπαρχουν στα σουπερ μαρκετ και κατεψυγμενα ετοιμα μπιφτεκια αλλα δν νομιζω να τα προτιμαει κανεις


για τις γαλοπούλες είσαι οκ δεν τρως πολλές!
άλλοι τρώνε και 10!

δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς ειδική μηχανή,πάντως από τον κρεοπώλη εννοώ!
και στα supermarket να πας έχει και σε κάποια κάτι σαν κρεοπωλεία!
δεν χρειάζεται να τα πάρεις κατεψυγμένα!

----------


## arisfwtis

απαγορευται απο τον νομο να χρησιμοποιεις την ιδια μηχανη για μοσχαρισιο κιμα και κιμα απο γαλοπουλα(υποθετω πως και για κοτα θα ισχυει το ιδιο) ετσι μου πε ο κρεωπολης της γειτονιας

----------


## versus

αααααααααα!!
δεν το ήξερα! :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> Το καρπουζι εχει και κρεατινη, να γνωριζετε!


αυτο παλι πρωτη φορα το ακουω!!
φρουτο και κρεατινη??

απο που το διαβασες???? :01. Unsure:

----------


## sogoku

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο deluxe 
> Το καρπουζι εχει και κρεατινη, να γνωριζετε!


Εγω ετσι το παω παντως.Εναν μηνα  μεσα με καρπουζι[on] και εναν μηνα με αποθεραπεια συνηθως εξω με πεπονι[off].

----------


## arisfwtis

το καλοκαιρι με γραμμωση παει το καρπουζι ομως?
στην γραμμωση δν ειναι καλο να αποφευγουμε τα φρουτα?

----------


## sogoku

> το καλοκαιρι με γραμμωση παει το καρπουζι ομως?
> στην γραμμωση δν ειναι καλο να αποφευγουμε τα φρουτα?


Αυτα νομιζω ειναι λεπτομερεις του στυλ αν εισαι σε λιπος κατω απο 10%.
Αν τρως ενα καρπουζι την μερα βεβαια δεν ειναι και αμελητεο και ψηλα να βρισκεσαι σε λιπος.
Αρα και παλι ερχομαστε στο παν μετρον αριστο.

----------


## versus

> Αυτα νομιζω ειναι λεπτομερεις του στυλ αν εισαι σε λιπος κατω απο 10%.
> Αν τρως ενα καρπουζι την μερα βεβαια δεν ειναι και αμελητεο και ψηλα να βρισκεσαι σε λιπος.
> Αρα και παλι ερχομαστε στο παν μετρον αριστο.


δεν είναι μόνο για το λίπος!
γενικά την φρουκτόζη σε γράμμωση να προσπαθούμε να την αποφεύγουμε!
αποθηκεύεται στο συκώτι για να χρησιμοποιηθεί αργότερα ως ενέργεια!
είναι λιγότερο πιθανό να αποθηκευτεί στα μυικά κύτταρα!
και επειδή οι τροφές και οι θερμίδες είναι λίγες,συνήθως δεν είναι στην επιλογή μας!

----------


## beefmeup

ναι ρε παιδες,αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι,αυτα περι προσοχης στις φρουκτοζες κλπ,απο φρουτα ειναι υπερβολικα εκτος αν ειμαστε υπερβαροι,η με πολλα περιτα κιλα,κ θελουμε να χασουμε.

οχι στην καθημερινοτητα μας,που ετσι κ αλλιως χρειαζονται τα φρουτα σε λογικες ποσοτητες.2-3 μεριδες μετριου φρουτου ανα μερα δεν θα θολωσουν κανενα κοιλιακο.

αυτο το κανουν τα πιτογυρα κ οι μακαροναδες(φουρνου).

κ τα υγρα αποτα φρουτα,εχρονται κ..παρερχονται,δεν ειναι θεμα.

κ κατω απο 8%λιπος να σαι,παλι δεν εχεις προβλημα με τα φρουτα,ειναι στανταρακι με καλη αποδοση αυτο,να το παιξετε :01. Wink:

----------


## thanasis reaction

> Εγω ετσι το παω παντως.Εναν μηνα  μεσα με καρπουζι[on] και εναν μηνα με αποθεραπεια συνηθως εξω με πεπονι[off].


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## arisfwtis

μια ερωτηση παιδια
με την γραμμωση
μετα την προπονηση
αντι για μαλτο και γλυκοζη το μελακι ειναι καλο?(διαβασα και ειδα οτι οι αποψεις διίστανται)
αν οχι εχετε να προτεινετε καποιον αλλο υδατανθρακα?

----------


## versus

> μια ερωτηση παιδια
> 
> μετα την προπονηση
> αντι για μαλτο και γλυκοζη το μελακι ειναι καλο?
> αν οχι εχετε να προτεινετε καποιον αλλο υδατανθρακα?


καλό είναι!

----------


## arisfwtis

> καλό είναι!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
thx φιλε μου

----------


## tommygunz

Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και γλυκόζη. Πουλάνε στα σουπερμάρκετ σε βαζάκια όπως τις μαρμελάδες.

----------


## arisfwtis

> Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και γλυκόζη. Πουλάνε στα σουπερμάρκετ σε βαζάκια όπως τις μαρμελάδες.


αυτο σκεφτηκα αρχικα αλλα πηγα και ειδα τις τιμες και δν συμφερει καθολου
οποτε την βγαζουμε προς το παρων με μελι
και οταν μας περισσεψουν λεφτα παμε για μαλτο/δεξ
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> αυτο σκεφτηκα αρχικα αλλα πηγα και ειδα τις τιμες και δν συμφερει καθολου
> οποτε την βγαζουμε προς το παρων με μελι
> και οταν μας περισσεψουν λεφτα παμε για μαλτο/δεξ


waxy maize μπορείς επίσης.

----------


## tommygunz

> αυτο σκεφτηκα αρχικα αλλα πηγα και ειδα τις τιμες και δν συμφερει καθολου
> οποτε την βγαζουμε προς το παρων με μελι
> και οταν μας περισσεψουν λεφτα παμε για μαλτο/δεξ


Έχω την εντύπωση πως η γλυκόζη είναι πιο φθηνή από το μέλι...

----------


## arisfwtis

> Έχω την εντύπωση πως η γλυκόζη είναι πιο φθηνή από το μέλι...


για το μελι δν ξερω φιλε μου μας το φερνουν παραγωγοι οποτε το εχω τσαμπα :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

> για το μελι δν ξερω φιλε μου μας το φερνουν παραγωγοι οποτε το εχω τσαμπα


 
το μελι δεν το περνεις μετα την προπονηση για τον υδατανθρακα του! :01. Wink:

----------


## arisfwtis

μεγαλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη εχει και το ασπρο ψωμι και τα κορν φλεικς (η βρωμη?)
οποτε μπορουμε να τα τρωμε μετα την προπονηση .....?

----------


## Ramrod

> μεγαλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη εχει και το ασπρο ψωμι και τα κορν φλεικς (η βρωμη?)
> οποτε μπορουμε να τα τρωμε μετα την προπονηση .....?


Θεωρητικά μπορείς απλά θα αργήσεις περισσότερο να τα χωνέψεις....

----------


## κουλης

κανει να φαω μια ομελετα τηγανιτη μονο με τα ασπραδια(3)  :01. Smile: ?

----------


## Ramrod

> κανει να φαω μια ομελετα τηγανιτη μονο με τα ασπραδια(3) ?


ναι

(χωρίς λάδι...τα 3 ασπράδια είναι λίγα)

----------


## arisfwtis

> κανει να φαω μια ομελετα τηγανιτη μονο με τα ασπραδια(3) ?


βαλε μεσα ασπραδια μπολικα ενα κροκο αμα θελεις
γαλοπουλα και λαχανικα και γινεται τελεια

----------


## ioannis1

> Θεωρητικά μπορείς απλά θα αργήσεις περισσότερο να τα χωνέψεις....


το μελι αποροφαται γρηγορα οποτε αυξανει την εκκριση ινσουλινης κατακορυφα.

----------


## -beba-

> το μελι αποροφαται γρηγορα οποτε αυξανει την εκκριση ινσουλινης κατακορυφα.


Γιάννη είναι προτιμότερο το μέλι ή η δεξτρόζη+μαλτοδεξτρίνη στο μεταπροπονητικό?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιάννη είναι προτιμότερο το μέλι ή η δεξτρόζη+μαλτοδεξτρίνη στο μεταπροπονητικό?


μπεμπα δεξτρόζη+μαλτοδεξτρίνη απορροφούνται ποιο γρηγορα, 

ας βρει καποιος μια ερευνα να δουμε σε ποσο χρονο απορροφά ο οργανισμος αυτα τα δυο και σε ποσο το μελι, θα εχει ενδιαφερων.
(παίζει να ειναι 2-5 λεπτά διαφορά.)

----------


## -beba-

Τότε θα συνεχίσω να πίνω δεξτρόζη στο μεταπροπονητικό. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## giannis64

παντος η πιο γρηγορη ειναι η ζαχαρη!!

----------


## -beba-

Και πιο φθηνή φαντάζομαι Γιάννη. Βέβαια έχω να αγοράσω ζάχαρη.........ούτε που θυμάμαι από πότε...............

----------


## giannis64

> το μελι αποροφαται γρηγορα οποτε αυξανει την εκκριση ινσουλινης κατακορυφα.





> μπεμπα δεξτρόζη+μαλτοδεξτρίνη απορροφούνται ποιο γρηγορα, 
> 
> ας βρει καποιος μια ερευνα να δουμε σε ποσο χρονο απορροφά ο οργανισμος αυτα τα δυο και σε ποσο το μελι, θα εχει ενδιαφερων.
> (παίζει να ειναι 2-5 λεπτά διαφορά.)





> παντος η πιο γρηγορη ειναι η ζαχαρη!!





> Τότε θα συνεχίσω να πίνω δεξτρόζη στο μεταπροπονητικό. Ευχαριστώ.


+1000000^^^^

το θεμα ειναι ομως πως το μελι εχει και πολλα αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα!
σε σχεση με τα υποληπα.
και αποτι ξερω παει σε ταχυτητα....
ινσουλινη-ζαχαρη-δεξτροζη-μελι!!

----------


## deluxe

Εγω παιρνω σκετη μαλτοδεξτρινη μεταπροπονητικα.

----------


## lef

ρε παιδια εχω βαλει αρκετο μοσχαρι στην διατροφη μου και πηγα και πηρα περα απο μπριζολες,ποντικι που μου ειπε οτι ειναι για το βραστο μοσχαρι.το μαγειρεψα αλλα οσο και αν προσπαθησα να το καθαρισω γινεται πανικος απο λιπη!!τι περνετε εσεις απο μοσχαρι?ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Eddie

Εγω φιλετο,απαχες μπριζολες δλδ αλλα οχι απ το κοκκαλο,νουα που ειναι απλα κορυφη και κιμα απο απαχο μερος.

----------


## arisfwtis

νουα αδερφε
δες και εδω για παραπανω
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=3048

----------


## lef

> Εγω φιλετο,απαχες μπριζολες δλδ αλλα οχι απ το κοκκαλο,νουα που ειναι απλα κορυφη και κιμα απο απαχο μερος.


και εγω φιλετο μοσχαρι ζητησα αρχικα και μου ειπε 26ε το κιλο. :02. Shock: 

εσυ νουα το ζητας?κιμα για να κανεισ κεφτεδακια?

----------


## Eddie

Ναι,νουα!!
Εχει γυρω στα 12-15Ε το κιλο και ειναι πεντακαθαρο.

Για κιμα δε ξερω απο ποιο μερος βαζει,ειμαι σε χωριο ομως και εχουμε καλες σχεσεις με τον χασαπη.Τον εμπιστευομαι.

----------


## lef

> Ναι,νουα!!
> Εχει γυρω στα 12-15Ε το κιλο και ειναι πεντακαθαρο.
> 
> Για κιμα δε ξερω απο ποιο μερος βαζει,ειμαι σε χωριο ομως και εχουμε καλες σχεσεις με τον χασαπη.Τον εμπιστευομαι.


καλα εδω στηναθηνα δεν ειναι να εμπιστευεσαι χασαπη

παω αυριο να ζητησω νουα γιατι αυτο το πραγμα σαν τσιχα που πηρα δεν τρωγεται.ευχαριστω :01. Smile:

----------


## scarone

Μαλτο απο που μπορω να λαβω/βρω;

----------


## beefmeup

> Μαλτο απο που μπορω να λαβω/βρω;


την λαμβανεις απτο στομα.

την περνεις απο εδω..http://www.x-tremestores.gr/216/esho...0&category=563

..μεταξυ αλλων.

----------


## deluxe

Το ψαρονεφρι τελικα ειναι καλο; Χοιρινο ειναι, ετσι; Οποτε εχω παρει, ειχε αρκετο λιπος. Το εκοβα βεβαια, οσο μπορουσα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ε ρε συ luxe αυξησε την ποσότητα γραμ. του τόνου έτσι ώστε να φτάσεις τα 30 γρ. πρωτείνης ..διατροφικά σου εξηγώ ότι δεν είναι σωστός ο συνδυασμός
> (γνωστός μου έπαθε τροφική δηλητηρίαση τρώγοντας αυγό και ψάρι μαζί)σε κάλυψα?


μην τρελενεστε παιδια,τη συγκεκριμενη τροφικη δηλητηριαση την παθαινεις εαν σου λειπει ενα συγκεκριμενο ενζυμο εκ γεννετης!!!Δεν το παθαινουν ολοι...ετσι ειναι και με τα κουκια...παλι θεμα ενζυμου ειναι

----------


## beefmeup

> μην τρελενεστε παιδια,τη συγκεκριμενη τροφικη δηλητηριαση την παθαινεις εαν σου λειπει ενα συγκεκριμενο ενζυμο εκ γεννετης!!!Δεν το παθαινουν ολοι...ετσι ειναι και με τα κουκια...παλι θεμα ενζυμου ειναι


αυτο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

> Το ψαρονεφρι τελικα ειναι καλο; Χοιρινο ειναι, ετσι; Οποτε εχω παρει, ειχε αρκετο λιπος. Το εκοβα βεβαια, οσο μπορουσα.



http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2282/2
δες φιλε μου εδω για ψαρονεφρι

----------


## KATERINI 144

> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2282/2
> δες φιλε μου εδω για ψαρονεφρι


εδω εχει βγαλει ανάλυση σίγουρα για ψαρονέφρι?! αν θυμάμαι καλα στα 100 γραμμαρια 4-5% λιπαρα εχει, οχι οσα λεει το λινκ που εβαλες.

----------


## arisfwtis

> εδω εχει βγαλει ανάλυση σίγουρα για ψαρονέφρι?! αν θυμάμαι καλα στα 100 γραμμαρια 4-5% λιπαρα εχει, οχι οσα λεει το λινκ που εβαλες.


συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφει ειναι φιλετο χοιρινο ψαρονεφρι
σχαρας απαχο

----------


## κουλης

για το becel pro-activ τι εχετε να πειτε? 
http://www.becel.gr/Consumer/Article...tiv/FloraLight

----------


## -beba-

> ρε παιδια εχω βαλει αρκετο μοσχαρι στην διατροφη μου και πηγα και πηρα περα απο μπριζολες,*ποντικι* που μου ειπε οτι ειναι για το βραστο μοσχαρι.το μαγειρεψα αλλα οσο και αν προσπαθησα να το καθαρισω γινεται πανικος απο λιπη!!τι περνετε εσεις απο μοσχαρι?ευχαριστω!!


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## arisfwtis

Από τον μηρό του βοδινού παίρνουμε τα εξής κομμάτια:
Τρανς: Εσωτερικό τμήμα του μηρού, ανάμεσα στο κιλότο και την ουρά. Είναι κατάλληλο για σνίτσελ, ψητά φούρνου και κατσαρόλας, τηγάνι και γκριλ.
Κιλότο: Τρυφερό κομμάτι, κατάλληλο για ψητά κατσαρόλας, κοκκινιστά και ψητά σχάρας.
Νουά: Σχετικά σκληρό κομμάτι, αλλά άπαχο. Κατάλληλο για κοκκινιστά.
Στρογγυλό: Κατάλληλο για βραστά.
Ποντίκι: Κατάλληλο για σούπες.

Άλλα κομμάτια:
Φιλέτο: Το καλύτερο κομμάτι. Μπορεί να χωρισθεί σε τρία κομμάτια, την κεφαλή, το σώμα και την ουρά του φιλέτου. Από την κεφαλή και το σώμα παίρνουμε τα διάφορα steak, τα tournedos, τα chateubrian, από τη δε ουρά τα μενταγιόν, το φιλέ μινιόν κ.λπ.
Κόντρα φιλέτο: Δίνει ένα σχεδόν ενιαίο τεμάχιο, το οποίο μπορεί να πωληθεί είτε με το κόκκαλο είτε χωρίς αυτό. Όταν στο κομμάτι αυτό υπάρχει το φιλέτο και πωλείται με τα κόκκαλα, τότε παίρνουμε το Τ-bone στέικ (μπριζόλα). Χωρίς κόκκαλο είναι κατάλληλο για ψητό φούρνου, κατσαρόλας, όπως επίσης και για τηγάνι, γκριλ και γενικά για κουζίνα της ώρας. Από κόντρα γίνεται και το αγγλικό roast-beef.
Λάπα (κοιλιά): Κρέας κατάλληλο για κιμά.
Μπριζόλες και σπαλομπριζόλες: Οι γνωστές μας μπριζόλες με κόκκαλο που συνήθως προορίζονται για την «κουζίνα της ώρας». Μπορούν όμως να πωληθούν και χωρίς το κόκκαλο, ως ενιαίο κομμάτι για ψητά φούρνου. Πάνω στις σπαλομπριζόλες βρίσκεται το καπάκι, το οποίο επειδή περιέχει αρκετό συνδετικό ιστό προορίζεται για βραστά ή γίνεται κιμάς. Από τις μπριζόλες μπορούμε να πάρουμε και η νουά αντρεκότ, που ως τεμάχιο μοιάζει πολύ με το νουά του μηρού και είναι κατάλληλο για ψητό φούρνου ή κατσαρόλας. Τα κομμάτια που περισσεύουν κατά τον τεμαχισμό αυτό προορίζονται για κιμάδες.
Λαιμός: Κατάλληλος για ψητά φούρνου, κοκκινιστά, βραστά. Συνήθως προορίζεται για κιμάδες.
Σπάλα: Το χοντρό κομμάτι της σπάλας είναι κατάλληλο για ψητά φούρνου ή μαγειρευτά, ενώ το λεπτό είναι κατάλληλο για σχάρα ή βραστό.

----------


## scarone

> την λαμβανεις απτο στομα.
> 
> την περνεις απο εδω..http://www.x-tremestores.gr/216/esho...0&category=563
> 
> ..μεταξυ αλλων.


εννοω απο πια τροφη παιρνω μαλτο;

----------


## arisfwtis

απο τα smarties
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> απο τα smarties


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## SepTum

Aν τρωω πρωινο στις 1το μεσημερι και μετα τα γευματα μου ειναι 1-4-7-9-12-3 και κοιμαμαι στις 5-6(7-8ωρες υπνος) και παλι το ιδιο,κανω κακο στον οργανισμο μου?Αναγνωριζει τις ωρες?

----------


## Ramrod

> Aν τρωω πρωινο στις 1το μεσημερι και μετα τα γευματα μου ειναι 1-4-7-9-12-3 και κοιμαμαι στις 5-6(7-8ωρες υπνος) και παλι το ιδιο,κανω κακο στον οργανισμο μου?Αναγνωριζει τις ωρες?


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα θεωρητικά,, όχι που να σχετίζεταιμε το αθλημα τουλάχιστον...απλά ξέρεις τι λένε, ο βραδινός ύπνος δεν αναπλήρώνεται!  :01. Wink: 

Κόψε μισή ωρίτσα απο 2γευματα που απορροφόνται πιο γρήγορα(πχ αν φας αυγά φαε μετά απο 2μιση ώρες) και κοιμήσου καμια ώρα παραπάνω...

----------


## Eddie

> Aν τρωω πρωινο στις 1το μεσημερι και μετα τα γευματα μου ειναι 1-4-7-9-12-3 και κοιμαμαι στις 5-6(7-8ωρες υπνος) και παλι το ιδιο,κανω κακο στον οργανισμο μου?Αναγνωριζει τις ωρες?


Eγω ξερω οτι η μεγιστη εκκριση αυξητικης ορμονης γινεται απο τις 22.00-02.00,δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει βεβαια..

----------


## stamthedrum

> Eγω ξερω οτι η μεγιστη εκκριση αυξητικης ορμονης γινεται απο τις 22.00-02.00,δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει βεβαια..


Ισχύει αν κοιμάσαι αυτές τις ώρες. Σε έναν όμως νυχτοφύλακα που κοιμάται το πρωί, αυτό αλλάζει.

----------


## versus

> απο τα smarties


 :02. Smile:  :02. Smile:

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια εδω και καιρο επερνα μια συγκεκριμενη μαρκα ρυζιου καστανου και εβαζα 140γρ(αψητη ποσοτητα παντα) για μεσημεριανο και 1 ωρα μετατην προπονηση γευμα(φαση ογκου).Τωρα ομως το supermarket εχει φερει αλλη μαρκα ρυζιου την οποια την πηρα και εψησα παλη 140γρ.Η ποσοτητα ομως μολις ψηθηκε μου φανικε πολυ μικροτερη απο το αλο ρυζι.Στο αλο εβαζα 4 κουπες νερο.σε αυτο εβαλα 4 και δν ψηθηκε οπως το αλλο μπορει να ηθελε λιγο παραπανω.Τεσπα η ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ιδια δν ειναι?Η εκεινο που ηταν περισοτερο οπτικα ειχε και περισοτερο.Και τα δυο 140γρ ζυγισμενα.

----------


## versus

σε σακουλάκι ήταν;
γιατί εγώ σε αυτό που παίρνω λέει και υδατάνθρακες και τα πάντα!

----------


## Eddie

> Ισχύει αν κοιμάσαι αυτές τις ώρες. Σε έναν όμως νυχτοφύλακα που κοιμάται το πρωί, αυτό αλλάζει.


Ε ναι εκει θελω να καταλειξω,οτι αν κοιμηθεις στις 10 και σηκωθεις στις 6 εχεις περισσοτερα οφελη απο την ΑΟ απο το να κοιμηθεις στις 2 και να σηκωθεις στις 10.

----------


## -beba-

> Ε ναι εκει θελω να καταλειξω,οτι αν *κοιμηθεις στις 10 και σηκωθεις στις 6 εχεις περισσοτερα οφελη* απο την ΑΟ απο το να κοιμηθεις στις 2 και να σηκωθεις στις 10.


Αυτό κάνω εγώ συνήθως.........

----------


## lef

> Ναι,νουα!!
> Εχει γυρω στα 12-15Ε το κιλο και ειναι πεντακαθαρο.
> 
> Για κιμα δε ξερω απο ποιο μερος βαζει,ειμαι σε χωριο ομως και εχουμε καλες σχεσεις με τον χασαπη.Τον εμπιστευομαι.


eddie πηρα σημερα νουα και ειναι απιστευτο κρεας,πραγματικα πεντακαθαρο.και το πηρα  και φθηνα σε σχεση με την τιμη που μου ειπες απο αλυσιδα κρεατικων.9,5ε το κιλο?πως το μαγειρευεις?γινεται και ψητο?

----------


## -beba-

Εχω μπερδευτεί. Εγώ όταν πάω να πάρω κρέας βλέπω κρεατα στη σειρά, δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι το καθένα και ποιό είναι το καλύτερο. Πώς θα μάθω να ξεχωρίζω?

----------


## Eddie

> eddie πηρα σημερα νουα και ειναι απιστευτο κρεας,πραγματικα πεντακαθαρο.και το πηρα  και φθηνα σε σχεση με την τιμη που μου ειπες απο αλυσιδα κρεατικων.9,5ε το κιλο?πως το μαγειρευεις?γινεται και ψητο?


Eλα ρε?Μπραβο!!

Λοιπον,εγω το νουα το τρωω λιγο φορτωμενο απο θερμιδες βασικα,καμια Κυριακη ξερεις!Το φτιαχνει η μανα μου αυτο,ψητο κατσαρολας με λιγο λαδι το οποιο οταν τελειωσει το μαγειρεμα,αυτο που θα μεινει θα το σβησει με λιγο κρασι και θα κανει σαλτσα.Το τρωω συνηθως με καστανο ρυζι η και με ασπρο.Τωρα λεπτομερειες τι και πως,δεν ξερω,απλα οτι ειναι ψητο κατσαρολας.




> Εχω μπερδευτεί. Εγώ όταν πάω να πάρω κρέας βλέπω κρεατα στη σειρά, δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι το καθένα και ποιό είναι το καλύτερο. Πώς θα μάθω να ξεχωρίζω?


Για αρχη,τα φτιαχνεις με χασαπη  :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## lef

[QUOTE=Eddie;206868]Eλα ρε?Μπραβο!!

Λοιπον,εγω το νουα το τρωω λιγο φορτωμενο απο θερμιδες βασικα,καμια Κυριακη ξερεις!Το φτιαχνει η μανα μου αυτο,ψητο κατσαρολας με λιγο λαδι το οποιο οταν τελειωσει το μαγειρεμα,αυτο που θα μεινει θα το σβησει με λιγο κρασι και θα κανει σαλτσα.Το τρωω συνηθως με καστανο ρυζι η και με ασπρο.Τωρα λεπτομερειες τι και πως,δεν ξερω,απλα οτι ειναι ψητο κατσαρολας.


ο καλα πολυ ψαγμενια αυτο.γεια στα χερια της μανας σου :03. Clap: 

εγω ομως που η μανα μου ειναι καμια 800χιλ μακρια θα το πεταξω σε ενα ταψι στο φουρνο και οτι βγει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> ο καλα πολυ ψαγμενια αυτο.γεια στα χερια της μανας σου
> 
> εγω ομως που η μανα μου ειναι καμια 800χιλ μακρια θα το πεταξω σε ενα ταψι στο φουρνο και οτι βγει


Aαχαχχ,λοιπον απλα βαλτο στο φουρνο,οχι στο γκριλ γιατι δε προκειτε να ψηθει.Νομιζω γινεται και ρολο,δε ξερω αν καταπιανεσαι με τετοια.

----------


## beefmeup

> Aαχαχχ,λοιπον απλα βαλτο στο φουρνο,οχι στο γκριλ γιατι δε προκειτε να ψηθει.Νομιζω γινεται και ρολο,δε ξερω αν καταπιανεσαι με τετοια.


αν το βρασεις πρωτα λιγο,κ μετα γκριλ??

----------


## lef

> Aαχαχχ,λοιπον απλα βαλτο στο φουρνο,οχι στο γκριλ γιατι δε προκειτε να ψηθει.Νομιζω *γινεται και ρολο*,δε ξερω αν καταπιανεσαι με τετοια.


εγκο απο τετοια ντεν γκνωριζει :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> αν το βρασεις πρωτα λιγο,κ μετα γκριλ??


Δε ξερω Διονυση,λογικα θα γινει καλο,δεν το εχω κανει ομως για να ξερω.Τα φιλετα παντως τα βαζω στο φουρνο.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εχω μπερδευτεί. Εγώ όταν πάω να πάρω κρέας βλέπω κρεατα στη σειρά, δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι το καθένα και ποιό είναι το καλύτερο. Πώς θα μάθω να ξεχωρίζω?


μη πας φετος σε νησί, κανε αγροτουρισμό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> αν το βρασεις πρωτα λιγο,κ μετα γκριλ??


καλα λεει ο μπιφ, κανε το ετσι, θα γινει και ποιο μαλακο.

----------


## SepTum

Σιγουρα ειναι περισσοτερα τα οφελη για τον οργανισμο αλλα οσον αφορα τη διατροφη? πχΘελω να κοβω τους βασικους υδατανθρακες μετα το 3ο γευμα.Για καποιον που ξυπναει στις 7 το 3ο γευμα ειναι στις 4 και για μενα που ξυπναω 12 ειναι στις 6.Λετε να εχει σημασια?
Επισης πως λεγεται αυτο στα ελληνικα? http://www.google.gr/images?um=1&hl=...=&oq=&gs_rfai= Ειναι καλο?

----------


## versus

Κανταΐφι λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά!

----------


## deluxe

Το  BMR μου ειναι στις 1786 θερμιδες. Οσο ανεβαζω τη δραστηριοτητα ανεβαινει και αυτο κατα 300-400 θερμιδες. Να υπολογισω θερμιδες τις ημερες που παω γυμναστηριο στο βαρια, δλδ στο x1.5 και τις ημερες που δε παω στο μετρια δλδ στο x1.2; Καποιος που κανει βαρια ή πολυ βαρια προπονηση δλδ στο x2 τι ακριβως κανει; Επισης τι γινεται με την αεροβια;

Οποτε αντιστοιχα οι θερμιδες θα ειναι, ημερα γυμναστηριου : 2949 και ημερα ξεκουρασης : 2681

Για γραμμωση μειωνεις σταδιακα 200-300 θερμιδες. Να παω το μεσο των 2 παραπανω και να μειωσω τις θερμιδες; Δλδ (2949+2681)/2 = 2815 θερμιδες.

Τι λετε;

----------


## arisfwtis

σημερα δοκιμασα φιλετο μοσχαρι στην σχαρα

τρομερο ηταν
το συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα
αν αντεχει η τσεπη βεβαια 25 και κατι το κιλο :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## deluxe

> σημερα δοκιμασα φιλετο μοσχαρι στην σχαρα
> 
> τρομερο ηταν
> το συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα
> αν αντεχει η τσεπη βεβαια 25 και κατι το κιλο


Μπον φιλε εννοεις ε;

----------


## arisfwtis

φιλετο ζητησα  :01. Mr. Green: 
δν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που λες

----------


## deluxe

Ή ψαρονεφρι πηρες ή μπον φιλε.

----------


## Eddie

Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ψαρονεφρι ειναι μονο το χοιρινο?Ισως κανω και λαθος..

Το μπον φιλε ειναι απ τα ακριβοτερα κομματια,νομιζω στα Αγγλικα λεγεται Τ bone stick.

----------


## Blackie

Απ'όσο έψαξα δεν έχει αναλυθεί πουθενά παιδιά... Η απορία μου είναι η εξής:

Έστω πως είμαστε έξω λόγω εργασίας, διασκέδασης κλπ και δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε ακριβείς μερίδες, ούτε στο φαγητό του σπιτιού... Ποια είναι τα καλύτερα υποκατάστατα για εσάς; ΠΧ, ένα κρύο σάντουϊτς με γαλοπούλα; Σαλάτα ceasar's; Τι τρώτε γενικά; Κυρίως εσείς που κάνετε γράμμωση...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ψαρονεφρι ειναι μονο το χοιρινο?Ισως κανω και λαθος..
> 
> Το μπον φιλε ειναι απ τα ακριβοτερα κομματια,νομιζω στα Αγγλικα λεγεται Τ bone stick.


  το ψαρονεφρι ειναι μονο χοιρινο παιδες :02. Welcome:

----------


## sogoku

> Απ'όσο έψαξα δεν έχει αναλυθεί πουθενά παιδιά... Η απορία μου είναι η εξής:
> 
> Έστω πως είμαστε έξω λόγω εργασίας, διασκέδασης κλπ και δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε ακριβείς μερίδες, ούτε στο φαγητό του σπιτιού... Ποια είναι τα καλύτερα υποκατάστατα για εσάς; ΠΧ, ένα κρύο σάντουϊτς με γαλοπούλα; Σαλάτα ceasar's; Τι τρώτε γενικά; Κυρίως εσείς που κάνετε γράμμωση...


Κοτοσουβλακια με σαλατα , φιλετο με σαλατα.Αν ειναι πιο προχειρο αλαδωτη πιτα κοτοσουβλακι κρεμμυδι ντοματα καμια φορα.

----------


## Blackie

> Κοτοσουβλακια με σαλατα , φιλετο με σαλατα.Αν ειναι πιο προχειρο αλαδωτη πιτα κοτοσουβλακι κρεμμυδι ντοματα καμια φορα.



Αλάδωτη πίτα κάνει λες, ε; Μαύρη μπαγκέτα με γαλοπούλα είναι πολύ άμυλο για βράδυ; Επίσης, αν ζυγίσεις "χάνω γεύμα" - "τρώω από έξω", η ζυγαριά τίνει προς το 2ο φαντάζομαι, έτσι;


ΥΓ: Το ψαρονέφρι όντως, είναι μόνο χοιρινό...

----------


## sogoku

> Αλάδωτη πίτα κάνει λες, ε; Μαύρη μπαγκέτα με γαλοπούλα είναι πολύ άμυλο για βράδυ; Επίσης, αν ζυγίσεις "χάνω γεύμα" - "τρώω από έξω", η ζυγαριά τίνει προς το 2ο φαντάζομαι, έτσι;
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Το ψαρονέφρι όντως, είναι μόνο χοιρινό...


Κοιταξε εχει πολλους παραμετρους αυτο που ρωτας.Ποσο αυστηρος εισαι με την διατροφη σου πχ.Τωρα η πιτα δεν ειναι ολικης μαλλον αλλα δεν θα σε κανει και μεγαλη ζημια νομιζω.Τωρα αν ειναι βραδυ και εχεις φαει ηδη τον υπολογισμενο σου υδατανθρκα ε ξεφευγεις λιγο.Εννοειται ομως μην χανεις γευμα γιατι και θα σου πεσει το ζαχαρο [και ισως μετα για να σηκωθει παμε σε πιο αποτελεσματικες μεθοδους οπως καμια παστα] και συνεχιζεις την ροη αμινοξεων στο αιμα σου,
Εγω πχ αν βρεθω σε αυτην την κατασταση που αναφερεις καθομαι συνηθως σε ταβερνα και τρωω φιλετο με σαλατα.
Μαυρη μπαγκετα με γαλοπουλα που λες, και αλλαντικο ειναι και μικρη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης.
Ετσι νομιζω εγω τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Eddie

> Αλάδωτη πίτα κάνει λες, ε; Μαύρη μπαγκέτα με γαλοπούλα είναι πολύ άμυλο για βράδυ; Επίσης, αν ζυγίσεις "χάνω γεύμα" - "τρώω από έξω", η ζυγαριά τίνει προς το 2ο φαντάζομαι, έτσι;
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Το ψαρονέφρι όντως, είναι μόνο χοιρινό...


Οχι ρε παιδια,τι πιτα λετε?Δεν ειναι μονο το λαδι,κατ αρχην ειναι σκετο ζυμαρι και 2ον ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι απ οσο ξερω.Ακομα και ζαχαρη μπορει να εχει!!

Νο way man,καλυτερα φιλετακια κοτοπουλο η μπιφτεκια.

Α,τωρα θυμηθικα!!Μπορεις να τρως αραβικη πιτα,λενε οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο την απλη.

----------


## Blackie

Εντάξει, πιστεύω πως εφόσον δεν ασχολείται κάποιος με αγωνιστικό bodybuilding δε θα έχει θέμα αν φάει την πιτούλα με τα 2 κοτοσουβλάκια ή τη μπαγκέτα με τη γαλοπούλα και κανένα αυγό για παράδειγμα... Βγαίνει ακριβό βέβαια, αλλά αυτά που θα έδινες στα ποτά τα δίνεις στο φαΐ!  :01. Razz:  Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν καταστήματα γρήγορου φαγητού βασισμένα σε υγιεινές τροφές... Σιγά μην πιάσουν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά τέλοσπαντων...

Edit: Θερμιδική ανάλυση αλάδωτης πίτας και ξυλάκι κοτοσουβλάκι έχουμε; Ξεκοκκάλισα το forum, αλλά φευ!

----------


## Levrone

> Εντάξει, πιστεύω πως εφόσον δεν ασχολείται κάποιος με αγωνιστικό bodybuilding δε θα έχει θέμα αν φάει την πιτούλα με τα 2 κοτοσουβλάκια ή τη μπαγκέτα με τη γαλοπούλα και κανένα αυγό για παράδειγμα... Βγαίνει ακριβό βέβαια, αλλά αυτά που θα έδινες στα ποτά τα δίνεις στο φαΐ!  Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν καταστήματα γρήγορου φαγητού βασισμένα σε υγιεινές τροφές... Σιγά μην πιάσουν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά τέλοσπαντων...
> 
> Edit: Θερμιδική ανάλυση αλάδωτης πίτας και ξυλάκι κοτοσουβλάκι έχουμε; Ξεκοκκάλισα το forum, αλλά φευ!


ισα ισα , εγω πιστευω οτι θα πιασουν. 

πολυς κοσμος θελει να φαει υγιεινα αλλα χανει τη μπαλα σε θεματα χρονου. 

οποιος ανοιξει κατι τετοιο και ειναι ΜΑΓΚΑΡΑ και το δουλεψει σωστα, (που λεει ο λογος να ψηνει και ψωμι μπροστα σου) θα δουλεψει. νομιζω.

----------


## Blackie

Levrone, για εμένα είσαι ρομαντικός... Μακάρι να γινόταν, αλλά σκέψου πόλεμο που θα φάει από αλυσίδες γρήγορου φαγητού, τοπικά ψητοπωλεία κλπ... Παρ'αυτά πιστεύω πως μπορείς να κάνεις απίστευτες νοστιμιές με αγνά και ελάχιστα βλαβερά προϊόντα, αρκεί να έχεις μεράκι σ'αυτό που κάνεις... Απλά, όταν αρχίσουν οι της γενιάς μας να θερίζονται από καρκίνους και συναφείς ασθένειες, τότε θα ξυπνήσουμε...

----------


## kaiowas

για τις κοτομπουκές(όχι πανέ) που πουλάνε στα φαστ φουντ τι γνώμη έχετε?
επιίσης για τα μανιτάρια κονσέρβα, τα καταναλώνω με το κιλό?

----------


## KATERINI 144

πως ειναι μαγειρεμένες? 

τα μανιτάρια ειναι οκ αλλα καλύτερα φρεσκα,
περιέχουν  κάλιο  χαλκό σελήνιο και σίδηρο πολλες βιταμίνες, ελάχιστο λίπος, και λιγες θερμιδες.

----------


## kaiowas

> πως ειναι μαγειρεμένες? 
> 
> τα μανιτάρια ειναι οκ αλλα καλύτερα φρεσκα,
> περιέχουν  κάλιο  χαλκό σελήνιο και σίδηρο πολλες βιταμίνες, ελάχιστο λίπος, και λιγες θερμιδες.


 οι κοτομπουκιές(προψημένες) ψήνονται στη τοστιέρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> οι κοτομπουκιές(προψημένες) ψήνονται στη τοστιέρα


μισο να παρω το τσιγκέλι... πως προψηθικαν?!?!?!   :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## kaiowas

> μισο να παρω το τσιγκέλι... πως προψηθικαν?!?!?!


υποθέτω είναι προψημένα(μάλλον προτηγανισμένα ), από ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ αγοράζω όταν είμαι στο δρόμο αν έχεις ιδία άποψη :01. Unsure:

----------


## -beba-

Μιαμ.....μιαμ......μιαμ....................μυρίζω κοτομπουκίτσες.......

----------


## KATERINI 144

> (μάλλον προτηγανισμένα )


 αν ειναι τηγανισμένα καλύτερα φαε ενα γυρο πιτα να τον ευχαριστηθείς κιόλας, 

οχι δεν κανει αν ειναι τηγανισμένες.

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια αν βρασω 150γρ ρυζι με 4  κουπες νερο η με 6 αλλαζει τιποτα ως προς τα θρεπτικα συστατικα του?Γτ οταν βαζω παραπανω νερο μου φενεται οτι γινεται περισσοτερο το ρυζι και λογικο ειναι αφου τραβαει νερο.Τι λετε?

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια αν βρασω 150γρ ρυζι με 4  κουπες νερο η με 6 αλλαζει τιποτα ως προς τα θρεπτικα συστατικα του?Γτ οταν βαζω παραπανω νερο μου φενεται οτι γινεται περισσοτερο το ρυζι και λογικο ειναι αφου τραβαει νερο.Τι λετε?


Οχι,το ιδιο ειναι!Το θεμα ειναι οτι μπορει να σου πεσουν πιο βαρια.150γρ ρυζι θα βγουνε περιπου 450γρ βρασμενα.

Εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση το οτι οταν τα μαγειρευω απο το βραδυ,στο κατσαρολακι πιανουν 2-3 δαχτυλα ενω την επομενη το μεσημερι κοντευουν 10 ποντους :02. Shock: 

Βραζουν και φουσκωνουν οσο τα αφηνεις!

Και κατι αλλο,εγω δε μετραω κουπες.Συμπληρωνω συνεχεια ωστε να μην κολλησουν μεχρι να ειναι ετοιμα.

----------


## -beba-

> Παιδια αν βρασω 150γρ ρυζι με 4  κουπες νερο η με 6 αλλαζει τιποτα ως προς τα θρεπτικα συστατικα του?Γτ οταν βαζω παραπανω νερο μου φενεται οτι γινεται περισσοτερο το ρυζι και λογικο ειναι αφου τραβαει νερο.Τι λετε?


Συνήθως η αναλογία είναι 1 ποτήρι ρίζι με 2,5-3 ποτήρια νερού για να σου βγει το ρίζι χωρίς νερά στεγνό. Εγώ έτσι το κάνω και γίνεται ωραίο. Βράστο επίσης σε χαμηλή φωτιά.

----------


## xstreeme

Χθες εβαλα 150γρ αβραστο και το εψησα με 6 κουπες και εσκασα για μεσημερι..Σημερα το εβρασα με 4 και μπορουσα να φαω και αλλο δν με φουσκωσε..αλλα απο θρεπτικα συστατικα τα ιδια ειναι οποτε κομπλε.ετσι δν ειναι?

----------


## Blackie

Επειδή έμεινα με την απορία, ο επόμενος που θα φάει σαντουϊτσάκι (η κατά τας Αθήνας, σουβλάκι), ας κάνει το καλό να ζυγίσει το ξυλάκι κοτόπουλο να μας πει...  :01. Razz:  Να δω πως θα μάθουμε τι παίζει με την πίτα!

----------


## κουλης

> Επειδή έμεινα με την απορία, ο επόμενος που θα φάει σαντουϊτσάκι (η κατά τας Αθήνας, σουβλάκι), ας κάνει το καλό να ζυγίσει το ξυλάκι κοτόπουλο να μας πει...  Να δω πως θα μάθουμε τι παίζει με την πίτα!


παρτην αλλαδοτη! εγω οταν τρωω σουβλακι περνω με αλαδοτη πιτα χωρις πατατες καθολου αλατι και αντι για sos η τζατζικη βαζω μουσταρδα!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Eddie

> Χθες εβαλα 150γρ αβραστο και το εψησα με 6 κουπες και εσκασα για μεσημερι..Σημερα το εβρασα με 4 και μπορουσα να φαω και αλλο δν με φουσκωσε..αλλα απο θρεπτικα συστατικα τα ιδια ειναι οποτε κομπλε.ετσι δν ειναι?


Ναι ρε,καλυτερα με μπολικο νερο,σε χορταινει πιο καλα :03. Thumb up: 

Εκτος αμα το τρως στεγνο και πινεις καπακι ενα λιτρο νερο ωστε να φουσκωσει το ρυζι στο στομαχι σου :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

> παρτην αλλαδοτη! εγω οταν τρωω σουβλακι περνω με αλαδοτη πιτα χωρις πατατες καθολου αλατι και αντι για sos η τζατζικη βαζω μουσταρδα!


χθες κατα της 3 το πρωι χτυπησα 2 αλαδωτες με τζακικι ντοματα και μπολικο κοτοπουλο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Blackie

> παρτην αλλαδοτη! εγω οταν τρωω σουβλακι περνω με αλαδοτη πιτα χωρις πατατες καθολου αλατι και αντι για sos η τζατζικη βαζω μουσταρδα!


Χθες έφαγα μια αλάδωτη πίτα με τομάτα και κρεμμύδι και 2 κοτοσουβλάκια, αλλά δε ξέρω ποσότητες για να υπολογίσω τί κατανάλωσα... Ναι μεν είναι κάτι σαν υποκατάστατο, αλλά πάλι, πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι φάγαμε! Άσε που κόστιζε και 4 ευρώ, φαρμάκι τα γυράδικα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

ολοι στη διαιτα ειμαστε βλεπω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SepTum

Eχω μια ερωτηση και θα την κανω με μορφη παραδειγματος για να μην μπλεξω με θεωριες.Ειμαι σε γραμμωση.Τρωω στις 7.Παω γυμναστηριο στις 8.30.Κανω βαρη μεχρι 9και τεταρτο.(45λεπτα).9.30 με 10.15 κανω αεροβια και καπακι μετα shaker με whey.Ειναι καλο για μεγιστα αποτελεσματα?Να αλλαξω κατι στη σειρα?

----------


## Eddie

> Eχω μια ερωτηση και θα την κανω με μορφη παραδειγματος για να μην μπλεξω με θεωριες.Ειμαι σε γραμμωση.Τρωω στις 7.Παω γυμναστηριο στις 8.30.Κανω βαρη μεχρι 9και τεταρτο.(45λεπτα).9.30 με 10.15 κανω αεροβια και καπακι μετα shaker με whey.Ειναι καλο για μεγιστα αποτελεσματα?Να αλλαξω κατι στη σειρα?


Απο τις 9.15 μεχρι τις 9.30 τι μεσολαβει?

Επισης για μενα χωρις να ξερω και τι τρως,μιαμιση ωρα πριν την προπονα φαγητο ειναι λιγο το διαστημα.Δε σε παιρνει να τρως ενα μισαωρο πιο μπροστα,χονευεις καλα?

----------


## noz1989

Μιας και εισαι σε γραμμωση, για μεγιστα (θεωρητικα) αποτελεσματα μπορεις να παρεις μερικα bcaa's αμινοξεα πρι την προπο με βαρη, και μερικα αμεσως μετα τα βαρη και πριν την αεροβια, και τελος μετα την αεροβια πινεις την whey με τους υδατανθρακες!

----------


## Blackie

> ολοι στη διαιτα ειμαστε βλεπω


Καλοκαίριασε και δεν καθόμαστε στον κώλο μας... Μεγάλο κυπελάκι freggio σου λέει τίποτα; Cheat meal ftw  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> Καλοκαίριασε και δεν καθόμαστε στον κώλο μας... *Μεγάλο κυπελάκι freggio* σου λέει τίποτα; Cheat meal ftw


τι ειναι αυτο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## κουλης

> τι ειναι αυτο?


παγωτατζιδικο σαν την δωδωνη! (αν εννοει αυτο) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liosis

ρε παιδια επειδη εχω μπερδεφτει λιγο θα θελα να μ πειτε οταν κανεισ γραμμωση τι παιζει ρολο ??το προγραμμα ? η η διατροφη ??για να καταλαβεται εκανα προγραμμα ογκου με 3000μ θερμιδεσ .κ θελω να γραμμωσω θα πρεπει να αλλαξω προγραμμα απο απο ογκου σε γραμμωσησ η να κατεβασω τησ θερμιδεσ ???? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## kwstas25

> ρε παιδια επειδη εχω μπερδεφτει λιγο θα θελα να μ πειτε οταν κανεισ γραμμωση τι παιζει ρολο ??το προγραμμα ? η η διατροφη ??για να καταλαβεται εκανα προγραμμα ογκου με 3000μ θερμιδεσ .κ θελω να γραμμωσω θα πρεπει να αλλαξω προγραμμα απο απο ογκου σε γραμμωσησ η να κατεβασω τησ θερμιδεσ ????


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4

διαβασε εδο αυτα που χρειαζεσαι

----------


## Blackie

> τι ειναι αυτο?


Όπως είπε κι ο Κούλης, αλυσίδα παγωτατζίδικο... Με τρελλές γεύσεις όμως! Το μεγάλο κυπελλάκι είναι 5 μπάλες, καμια 200γρ+ παγωτό... Μιαμ!  :01. Razz: 

ΥΓ: Πως μπορούμε να κολλήσουμε κάτι γλυκό, χωρίς όμως να θεωρηθεί cheat meal; Ειδικά τις βραδυνές ώρες... Σκεφτόμουν κανένα κουτάλι μέλι, αλλά δε ξέρω το κατά πόσο θα αποβεί καταστροφική η φρουκτόζη... Άλλες προτάσεις για τους γλυκατζήδες;

----------


## SepTum

> Απο τις 9.15 μεχρι τις 9.30 τι μεσολαβει?
> 
> Επισης για μενα χωρις να ξερω και τι τρως,μιαμιση ωρα πριν την προπονα φαγητο ειναι λιγο το διαστημα.Δε σε παιρνει να τρως ενα μισαωρο πιο μπροστα,χονευεις καλα?


Ειναι 1 τεταρτο μεχρι να παω σπιτι που θα κανω και ποδηλατο.Ενοεις στις 7.30 να τρωω η στις 6.30?

----------


## SepTum

> Μιας και εισαι σε γραμμωση, για μεγιστα (θεωρητικα) αποτελεσματα μπορεις να παρεις μερικα bcaa's αμινοξεα πρι την προπο με βαρη, και μερικα αμεσως μετα τα βαρη και πριν την αεροβια, και τελος μετα την αεροβια πινεις την whey με τους υδατανθρακες!


 Ποσο καλα ειναι αυτα?Ειναι τοσο "αγνα" οσο μια απλη whey πχ?

----------


## noz1989

> Ποσο καλα ειναι αυτα?Ειναι τοσο "αγνα" οσο μια απλη whey πχ?


H πρωτεινη αποτελειται απο αμινοξεα, και καποιο μερος αυτης αποτελειται και απο bcaa's που ειναι αντικαταβολικα!

----------


## loukiss

@thegravija :freggio=παγωτακι και μαλιστα πολυ respect  :01. Wink:

----------


## loukiss

> ρε παιδια επειδη εχω μπερδεφτει λιγο θα θελα να μ πειτε οταν κανεισ γραμμωση τι παιζει ρολο ??το προγραμμα ? η η διατροφη ??για να καταλαβεται εκανα προγραμμα ογκου με 3000μ θερμιδεσ .κ θελω να γραμμωσω θα πρεπει να αλλαξω προγραμμα απο απο ογκου σε γραμμωσησ η να κατεβασω τησ θερμιδεσ ????


εφοσον εχεις υπολογισει τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου αρχισε κατεβαζοντας τες κατα 250 θερμιδες ανα 10 μερο η γενικα οταν βλεπεις οτι δν χανεις αλλο...εχει και το προγραμμα που κανεις το ρολο στη γραμμωση ...αλλα κατα 95% η διατροφη σου...το προγραμμα αναγκαστικα θα γινει του στυλ λιγοτερα κιλα περισσοτερες επαναληψεις γτ δν θα εχεις τα αναγκαια ενεργειακα αποθεματα απο υδατανθρακες για να κανεις τις προπονησεις που εκανες κατα τη περιοδο ογκου ..

----------


## loukiss

Αν εχω υπολογισει οτι οι θερμιδες που θελω τις μερες π κανω προπονηση 3000 και τις μερες οφφ 2700(απλα μειωνω υδατανθρακα).Τις μερες προπονησης ολες οι θερμιδες που παιρνω + μεταπροπονητικο πρεπει να ναι 3000 ή χωρις το μεταπροπονητικο??

ευχαριστω ,αν υπαρχει αλλο παρομοιο ποστ συγγνωμη. :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 

****** ερωτήσεις που χρίζουν μονολεκτικής απάντησης γίνονται στις γενικές ερωτήσεις! ******

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..Μιας και κυριακη σημερα ξεμηνα απο προμοιθειες...Εχω δυο τονους κονσερβα ομως..Εχω αλλα 2 γευματα που πρεπει να εχουν πρωτεινη.Να φαω και τις δυο κονσερβες?η να φαω μια και να μην φαω τπτ μετα?:S Δν εχω τπτ αλο

----------


## kwstas25

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..Μιας και κυριακη σημερα ξεμηνα απο προμοιθειες...Εχω δυο τονους κονσερβα ομως..Εχω αλλα 2 γευματα που πρεπει να εχουν πρωτεινη.Να φαω και τις δυο κονσερβες?η να φαω μια και να μην φαω τπτ μετα?:S Δν εχω τπτ αλο


εγω στην θεση σου θα ετρωγα  τιν μια ,,,,,,,,μισι τωρα με λιγι ντοματα ή μαρουλι , φριγανιες δεν εχεις ?? λιγο ψωμι ???? και τιν αλλη μισι το βραδι ...βρασε 2 πατατουλες. λιγο ριζι

----------


## xstreeme

ναι ρε φιλε και εγω το σκεφτηκα ετσι αλλα πρεπει να εχωσ ε καθε γευμα 30γρ πρωτεινη:S

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Αν εχω υπολογισει οτι οι θερμιδες που θελω τις μερες π κανω προπονηση 3000 και τις μερες οφφ 2700(απλα μειωνω υδατανθρακα).Τις μερες προπονησης ολες οι θερμιδες που παιρνω + μεταπροπονητικο πρεπει να ναι 3000 ή χωρις το μεταπροπονητικο??
> 
> ευχαριστω ,αν υπαρχει αλλο παρομοιο ποστ συγγνωμη.


 
Λογικα ΜΕ...γιατι, δεν εχει θερμιδες το μεταπροπονητικο?
Ερωτηση για να μην ανοιγω νεο τοπικο
Καποιο καλο calculator για το BMR μας εχουμε?
Γιατι θελω να ξαναυπολογισω ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαι

******* *Προγραμμα Υπολογισμου BMR και θερμιδων* *mods team******

----------


## ioannis1

βεβαιως ολα μαζι.και ενα μηλο ναφας ενδιαμεσα στο ββ θεωρειται γευμα

----------


## SepTum

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..Μιας και κυριακη σημερα ξεμηνα απο προμοιθειες...Εχω δυο τονους κονσερβα ομως..Εχω αλλα 2 γευματα που πρεπει να εχουν πρωτεινη.Να φαω και τις δυο κονσερβες?η να φαω μια και να μην φαω τπτ μετα?:S Δν εχω τπτ αλο


Φατες και τις δυο αν δεν εχεις κατι αλλο.Ειπαμε η κονσερβα δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα ενοουμε σε διαρκη καταναλωση.Να τρως δηλαδη καθημερινα κονσερβες για μηνες η χρονια,ναι τοτε νομιζω βλαπτει.

----------


## Eddie

> Ειναι 1 τεταρτο μεχρι να παω σπιτι που θα κανω και ποδηλατο.Ενοεις στις 7.30 να τρωω η στις 6.30?


Α οκ!!

Στις 6,30 εννοω :01. Wink:

----------


## xstreeme

Twra efaga ton tono..Na faw kata tis 10 2 giaourtakia me amigdala stis 10?kai 10.30 misi nani?i na piw mia whey stis 10 kai auta stis 12? :01. Wink: 

***Γραφε με μικρους ελληνικους χαρακτηρες, ειναι κανονας του φορουμ, Mods Team***

----------


## flinstone

> ρε παιδια επειδη εχω μπερδεφτει λιγο θα θελα να μ πειτε οταν κανεισ γραμμωση τι παιζει ρολο ??το προγραμμα ? η η διατροφη ??για να καταλαβεται εκανα προγραμμα ογκου με 3000μ θερμιδεσ .κ θελω να γραμμωσω θα πρεπει να αλλαξω προγραμμα απο απο ογκου σε γραμμωσησ η να κατεβασω τησ θερμιδεσ ????


θα πρέπει να μιώσεις τις θερμιδες. το πρόγραμμα δεν πέζει τόσο ρόλο. Απλά όταν θα φτάσεις σε χαμιλό ποσοστο λίπους θα πρέπει να κάνεις προπ. με περισότερη ένταση για να σκληρίνεις.

----------


## xstreeme

τωρα εφαγα τον τονο..Θα φαω κατα της 10,30 1 whey και μετα γιαουρτακια και νανι΄)

----------


## Blackie

Παληκάρια... Αν χάσουμε γεύμα, τι είναι καλύτερο, να αυξήσουμε τις ποσότητες λίγο περισσότερο στο επόμενο ή να μειώσουμε τις ώρες ενδιάμεσα;

----------


## beefmeup

> Παληκάρια... Αν χάσουμε γεύμα, τι είναι καλύτερο, να αυξήσουμε τις ποσότητες λίγο περισσότερο στο επόμενο ή να μειώσουμε τις ώρες ενδιάμεσα;


μειωσε τις ωρες αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω ακριβως πως το εννοεις.

αν εννοεις να κανεις νωριτερα το επομενο γευμα απο αυτο που εχασες,αυτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Blackie

Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα, σ'ευχαριστώ!  :01. Smile Wide: 

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: Αν μας πιάσει λιγούρα για γλυκό ξεφεύγουμε απαραίτητα σε cheat meal; Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι με γλυκιά γεύση και χαμηλό ΓΔ ή γενικά, τι κάνετε στις βραδυνές "υπογλυκαιμίες";

----------


## beefmeup

> Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα, σ'ευχαριστώ! 
> 
> Α, και κάτι ακόμα: Αν μας πιάσει λιγούρα για γλυκό ξεφεύγουμε απαραίτητα σε cheat meal; Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι με γλυκιά γεύση και χαμηλό ΓΔ ή γενικά, τι κάνετε στις βραδυνές "υπογλυκαιμίες";


μηλο,ξινομηλο κανα μικρο γλυκο φρουτο,εκτος αν εισαι σε πολυ αυστηρη διαιτα.

η αν θες να το χεσεις,καντο cheat με καμια μπαρα προτεινης,αλλα οχι τις μεγαλες(400 θερμιδες).

----------


## Blackie

Αυτή η φρουκτόζη θα μας καταστρέψει... Να'σαι καλά beef!

----------


## beefmeup

> Αυτή η φρουκτόζη θα μας καταστρέψει... Να'σαι καλά beef!


αυτη κ οι γυναικες

----------


## Blackie

Τώρα συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα... Συγκρίνεται η φρουκτόζη με το διάολο; Αμ δε!  :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

διαβαζα διατροφικη αξθα των φιτνες ολικης και της βρωμης

φιτνεσ 372 θερμιδες,8,4 πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες78,4(σακχαρα 17,2),λιπη1,4(κορεμσενα0,4),φυτικες ινες 5,9,νατριο0,5

quaker 356θερμιδες,11 πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες 60(σακχαρα 1,1), λιπη 8 (κορεσμενα 1,5),ινες 9 

αυτα ανα 100 γραμμαρια

για διατροφη γραμμωσης δν συμφερουν καλυτερα τα φιτνες απο την βρωμη λογω των λιγοτερω λιπαρων?

----------


## Jääskeläinen

> διαβαζα διατροφικη αξθα των φιτνες ολικης και της βρωμης
> 
> φιτνεσ 372 θερμιδες,8,4 πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες78,4(σακχαρα 17,2),λιπη1,4(κορεμσενα0,4),φυτικες ινες 5,9,νατριο0,5
> 
> quaker 356θερμιδες,11 πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες 60(σακχαρα 1,1), λιπη 8 (κορεσμενα 1,5),ινες 9 
> 
> αυτα ανα 100 γραμμαρια
> 
> για διατροφη γραμμωσης δν συμφερουν καλυτερα τα φιτνες απο την βρωμη λογω των λιγοτερω λιπαρων?


Όχι.

----------


## Blackie

> διαβαζα διατροφικη αξθα των φιτνες ολικης και της βρωμης
> 
> φιτνεσ 372 θερμιδες,8,4 πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες78,4(σακχαρα 17,2),λιπη1,4(κορεμσενα0,4),φυτικες ινες 5,9,νατριο0,5
> 
> quaker 356θερμιδες,11 πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες 60(σακχαρα 1,1), λιπη 8 (κορεσμενα 1,5),ινες 9 
> 
> αυτα ανα 100 γραμμαρια
> 
> για διατροφη γραμμωσης δν συμφερουν καλυτερα τα φιτνες απο την βρωμη λογω των λιγοτερω λιπαρων?


Τα Fitness έχουν σάκχαρα, δυστυχώς!

----------


## arisfwtis

μια φετα γαλοπουλας 10 γρ
ξερετε ποσο πρωτεινη εχει?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> γιατι μονο το στηθος??
> 
> -----------------------
> μελι καλυτερα


τα μπουτια ειναι μες στο λιπος ρε

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> μια φετα γαλοπουλας 10 γρ
> ξερετε ποσο πρωτεινη εχει?


μια βραστη σε σακουλακι της κρετα φαρμ νομιζω που επαιρνα ανα φετα ειχε 3,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## arisfwtis

> μια βραστη σε σακουλακι της κρετα φαρμ νομιζω που επαιρνα ανα φετα ειχε 3,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αν θυμαμαι καλα


thx αδερφε
αυτη της κρετα παιρνω και εγω
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> thx αδερφε
> αυτη της κρετα παιρνω και εγω


τπτ φιλος.Και καλα που μου το θυμησες εχω καιρο να παρω :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> τα μπουτια ειναι μες στο λιπος ρε


μητσε ναι,αλλα αν κανεις bulking,ειναι καλη επιλογη γιατι ειναι κ τιγκα στην προτεινη :01. Wink:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> μητσε ναι,αλλα αν κανεις bulking,ειναι καλη επιλογη γιατι ειναι κ τιγκα στην προτεινη


προτιμω στηθος και να χω και το κεφαλι μου ησυχο Ντιο :01. Wink:

----------


## Doctorg

5 ασπράδια αυγού με ένα κρόκο -ομελέτα- σε τηγάνι ελαφρά με με λάδι [ίσα -ίσα για να μην κολλήσει] ξέρει κάποιος πόσες θερμίδες βγαίνουν περίπου;

----------


## sogoku

> 5 ασπράδια αυγού με ένα κρόκο -ομελέτα- σε τηγάνι ελαφρά με με λάδι [ίσα -ίσα για να μην κολλήσει] ξέρει κάποιος πόσες θερμίδες βγαίνουν περίπου;


130 με 140 νομιζω φιλος.

----------


## Doctorg

Να σαι καλά sogoku

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..τωρα λογω δουλειας το πρωινο με το ενδεκατιανο και το μεσημεριανο απεχουν αντι για 3 4 ωρες...πειραζει αυτο??μονο σε αυτα τα τρια γευματα ειναι αυτο το προβληματακι λογω δουλειας τα αλλα τηρουνται κανονικα.Τι λετε?

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..τωρα λογω δουλειας το πρωινο με το ενδεκατιανο και το μεσημεριανο απεχουν αντι για 3 4 ωρες...πειραζει αυτο??μονο σε αυτα τα τρια γευματα ειναι αυτο το προβληματακι λογω δουλειας τα αλλα τηρουνται κανονικα.Τι λετε?


νταξ,μωρε δεν χαθηκε κ ο κοσμος..
αν μπορεις να περνεις αμινο(σε καπς) αναμεσα στα γευματα αυτα οκ.αλλιως δεν τρεχει..

----------


## loukiss

> μια βραστη σε σακουλακι της κρετα φαρμ νομιζω που επαιρνα ανα φετα ειχε 3,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αν θυμαμαι καλα


παιδια εγω απο συσκευασια που παιρνω λεει στα 100 γρ εχει 15 γρ πρωτ ...βραστες παντα

----------


## -beba-

Είναι καλός ο γαύρος? Μαγειρευται εύκολα και αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν καλό να τρώω και γαυρο.....

----------


## beefmeup

> Είναι καλός ο γαύρος? Μαγειρευται εύκολα και αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν καλό να τρώω και γαυρο.....


ειδικα αν ειναι απτον πειραια μπεμπα,ειναι μουρλια σε λεω!!

----------


## -beba-

> ειδικα αν ειναι απτον πειραια μπεμπα,ειναι μουρλια σε λεω!!


Ρωτάω σοβαρά beef.

----------


## bbonline

Μέχρι τώρα έπινα μόνο ένα σκουπ whey στο γυμναστήριο μετά την προπόνηση. Θα πετύχω κάτι καλύτερο αν βάζω μέσα κι ένα κουταλάκι ζάχαρη; Δε μπορώ να παίρνω μέλι.

----------


## kwstas25

> Μέχρι τώρα έπινα μόνο ένα σκουπ whey στο γυμναστήριο μετά την προπόνηση. Θα πετύχω κάτι καλύτερο αν βάζω μέσα κι ένα κουταλάκι ζάχαρη; Δε μπορώ να παίρνω μέλι.


ναι βαλε ,,,, καλητερα θα ειναι αμα εισαι ογκο

----------


## Jääskeläinen

καλυτερα ζαχαρη παρα μελι μεταπροπονητικα. οχι οτι θα δειτε καμια διαφορα, αλλα ειναι και πολυ πρακτικοτερη, που να παιδευεσαι με το μελι;

----------


## kwstas25

> καλυτερα ζαχαρη παρα μελι μεταπροπονητικα. οχι οτι θα δειτε καμια διαφορα, αλλα ειναι και πολυ πρακτικοτερη, που να παιδευεσαι με το μελι;


μα τι λες φιλε μου ???? 1000 φορες καλητερο ειναι το μελι απο την ζαχαρη

----------


## Jääskeläinen

για πες γιατι

----------


## noz1989

> Μέχρι τώρα έπινα μόνο ένα σκουπ whey στο γυμναστήριο μετά την προπόνηση. Θα πετύχω κάτι καλύτερο αν βάζω μέσα κι ένα κουταλάκι ζάχαρη; Δε μπορώ να παίρνω μέλι.


Καταρχην ενα κουταλακι ζαχαρι ειναι αμελητεα ποσοτητα!!!

Επισης για μενα το μελι=ζαχαρονερο!

Εγω στην θεση σου θα επαιρνα σκετη whey και μετα απο 30'-45' θα ετρωγα κανονικο φαι!!

----------


## kwstas25

> για πες γιατι


Μας εφοδιάζει με ενέργεια, καθώς αποτελεί πηγή απλών και σύνθετων υδατανθράκων. 
● Το αντιοξειδωτικό του περιεχόμενο έχει ιδιαίτερα ευεργετική δράση στον οργανισμό μας. Ερευνητικά δεδομένα δείχνουν ότι ορισμένα από τα αντιοξειδωτικά συστατικά του (όπως το καφεϊκό οξύ, το μέθυλ-καφεϊκό οξύ, το φαινυλέθυλ-καφεϊκό οξύ και το φαινυλδιμέθυλ-καφεϊκό οξύ) έχουν σημαντική αντικαρκινική δράση. Ειδικότερα, επιστημονική μελέτη έδειξε ότι η χορήγηση αυτών των αντιοξειδωτικών σε πειραματόζωα ανέστειλε των πολλαπλασιασμό νεοπλασματικών κυττάρων του εντέρου.
● Με τη μορφή καταπλάσματος, έχει θετική επίδραση σε ασθενείς με χρόνιες πληγές και έλκη. Το γεγονός αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι περιέχει απλά σάκχαρα, τα οποία απορροφούν υγρά από την πληγή, αναστέλλοντας έτσι την ανάπτυξη μικροβίων, τα οποία χρειάζονται υγρασία για να επιβιώσουν και να πολλαπλασιαστούν. Παράλληλα, το μέλι περιέχει το ένζυμο οξειδάση της γλυκόζης, το οποίο προάγει την παραγωγή υπεροξειδίου του υδρογόνου, μιας ουσίας με ήπιες αντισηπτικές ιδιότητες. Την αντιβακτηριδιακή του δράση την οφείλει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο αντιοξειδωτικό πινοσεμπρίνη, που βρίσκεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο μέλι. 
● Συντελεί στην καλή λειτουργία του εντέρου. Το μέλι θεωρείται ένα από τα καλύτερα φυσικά, ελαφρά καθαρτικά. Η φρουκτόζη που περιέχει απορροφάται δυσκολότερα και σε συνδυασμό με τη χολίνη διεγείρει τα έντερα και προλαμβάνει τη δυσκοιλιότητα. 
● Θεωρείται καταπραϋντικό και χαλαρωτικό. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, μία κουταλιά μέλι σε χλιαρό γάλα διευκολύνει τον ύπνο. 
● Το υψηλό ποσοστό φρουκτόζης, σε συνδυασμό με τα ένζυμα που περιέχει το μέλι, βοηθά όσους βρίσκονται σε κατάσταση μέθης να συνέλθουν πιο γρήγορα. Γι’ αυτό το σκοπό, διαλύστε 2 κουταλιές μέλι σε λίγο χυμό λεμονιού. 
● Το μέλι περιέχει 17% νερό, γι’ αυτό έχει και ενυδατική δράση

----------


## deluxe

Υπαρχει καποιος πινακας που να αναλυει τι σακχαρα εχουν ορισμενες βασικες τροφες; Οπως τα γαλακτομικα.

----------


## Jääskeläinen

κωστα αυτοι ειναι πολυ καλοι λογοι για να το τρωει η θεια μου που τρωει καθε βραδυ πιτογυρο ενω δεν τρωει πρωινο γιατι κανει διαιτα. ολοι εχουμε google.
Για το bodybuilding περιεχει μολις 31% γλυκοζη και το υπολοιπο 69% ειναι αχρηστα σακχαρα και αντιοξειδωτικα που εκεινη την ωρα μονο καλο δε κανουν. η ζαχαρη ειναι ενας δυσακχαριτης με 47% γλυκοζη και 53% φρουκτοζη. 
και ξαναλεω δε θα υπαρξει καμια διαφορα απλα στους περισσοτερους σιγουρα ειναι ευκολοτερο να ριξουν ζαχαρη, παρα μελι το οποιο ειναι και πανακριβο, η οποια το νικα και σε θεωρητικη βαση.
επισης κατι πλεονεκτηματα τυπου "κανει καλο στις πληγες" "η φρουκτοζη κανει καλο στο εντερο" και "εχει 17% νερο και μας ενυδατωνει", ελπιζω να μη τα βρισκεις σοβαρα, οχι για μας, ουτε καν για τη θεια μου.

----------


## kwstas25

> κωστα αυτοι ειναι πολυ καλοι λογοι για να το τρωει η θεια μου που τρωει καθε βραδυ πιτογυρο ενω δεν τρωει πρωινο γιατι κανει διαιτα. ολοι εχουμε google.
> Για το bodybuilding περιεχει μολις 31% γλυκοζη και το υπολοιπο 69% ειναι αχρηστα σακχαρα και αντιοξειδωτικα που εκεινη την ωρα μονο καλο δε κανουν. η ζαχαρη ειναι ενας δυσακχαριτης με 47% γλυκοζη και 53% φρουκτοζη. 
> και ξαναλεω δε θα υπαρξει καμια διαφορα απλα στους περισσοτερους σιγουρα ειναι ευκολοτερο να ριξουν ζαχαρη, παρα μελι το οποιο ειναι και πανακριβο, η οποια το νικα και σε θεωρητικη βαση.
> επισης κατι πλεονεκτηματα τυπου "κανει καλο στις πληγες" "η φρουκτοζη κανει καλο στο εντερο" και "εχει 17% νερο και μας ενυδατωνει", ελπιζω να μη τα βρισκεις σοβαρα, οχι για μας, ουτε καν για τη θεια μου.


οκ δωστο στην θεια σου να το φαει τοτε

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια η κανελα εχει θερμιδες??Ρωταω γιατι στην βρωμη το πρωι ριχνω παρα πολυ :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδια η κανελα εχει θερμιδες??Ρωταω γιατι στην βρωμη το πρωι ριχνω παρα πολυ


εδω ο σαβατζ βαζει 8 γρ κανελα..

μην φοβασαι τεκνο μου..βαζε αφοβα :01. Wink:

----------


## xstreeme

χαχαχα οκ!Και παραπανω βαζω!Δηλωνω fun της κανελας!!Τελος!!

----------


## deluxe

Θερμιδες δεν εχει, εχει ομως ενα ειδος καφεϊνης και 8γρ ειναι υπερβολικα νομιζω.

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι το ειδος απο ξανθινες που ειναι διουριτκο κ σε κανει να γραμμωνεις??

----------


## xstreeme

χαχαχαχαχαχα τι λέι!!Δεν πεζει να σου δημιουργει τιποτα ρε!Μυρωδικο ειναι!

----------


## Jääskeläinen

> οκ δωστο στην θεια σου να το φαει τοτε


και οχι μονο καθως φαινεται.

----------


## kwstas25

> και οχι μονο καθως φαινεται.


τι εννοεις ?? να σου πο κατι .... δλδ αντι για μελι να βαζο και εγω ζαχαρι ειναι καλητερη?

----------


## Jääskeläinen

εννοω οτι απ οτι φαινεται το χρησιμοποιεις κι εσυ.
ειναι πρακτικοτερη, οικονομικοτερη και ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ καλυτερη, πρακτικα δε θα δεις κατι. εχοντας δεδομενα τα παραπνω ομως δε βρισκω κανενα λογο να φας μελι.

----------


## kwstas25

> εννοω οτι απ οτι φαινεται το χρησιμοποιεις κι εσυ.
> ειναι πρακτικοτερη, οικονομικοτερη και ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ καλυτερη, πρακτικα δε θα δεις κατι. εχοντας δεδομενα τα παραπνω ομως δε βρισκω κανενα λογο να φας μελι.


1 κουταλια σουπασ 30-35 γρ προτεινη περνω ειναι καλα για μετα την προπονηση ?

----------


## magayver

τι να προτημισω για μεταπροπονιτικο ροφημα μετα την προπ. Whey+Hemo (αυτο π το πιναμε μικροι με το γαλα εννοω)+νερο Ή Whey κ μπανανα οπως κανω μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## kwstas25

> τι να προτημισω για μεταπροπονιτικο ροφημα μετα την προπ. Whey+Hemo (αυτο π το πιναμε μικροι με το γαλα εννοω)+νερο Ή Whey κ μπανανα οπως κανω μεχρι τωρα.


νερο Ή Whey κ μπανανα οπως κανω μεχρι τωρα

----------


## liosis

καλησπερα μια ερωτηση θα κανω κ θα θελα μονο η εμπειροι να απαντησουν...τι μπορο να φαω κατευθειαν μετα απο την προπονηση??? δεν θελω πρωτεινη κ τετοιεσ αλλεσ σκονεσ θελω ολλα να ναι φυσικα....απλα μετα την προπονηση τη χρειαζεται ο οργανισμοσ ??????? :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## noz1989

> καλησπερα μια ερωτηση θα κανω κ θα θελα μονο η εμπειροι να απαντησουν...τι μπορο να φαω κατευθειαν μετα απο την προπονηση??? δεν θελω πρωτεινη κ τετοιεσ αλλεσ σκονεσ θελω ολλα να ναι φυσικα....απλα μετα την προπονηση τη χρειαζεται ο οργανισμοσ ???????


Μιας και θες κατι ''φυσικο'' φαε ασπραδια+πατατα!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλησπερα μια ερωτηση θα κανω κ θα θελα μονο η εμπειροι να απαντησουν...τι μπορο να φαω κατευθειαν μετα απο την προπονηση??? δεν θελω πρωτεινη κ τετοιεσ αλλεσ σκονεσ θελω ολλα να ναι φυσικα....απλα μετα την προπονηση τη χρειαζεται ο οργανισμοσ ???????


 φαε ασπραδια αυγου...εχει βουιξει ο τοπος...πρωτεινη θες μετα...so simple

----------


## -beba-

Είναι καλή ιδέα να τρώμε σμέρνα? 
Αν ναί ξέρει κανείς συνταγή για σμέρνα?

----------


## thegravijia

> Είναι καλή ιδέα να τρώμε σμέρνα? 
> Αν ναί ξέρει κανείς συνταγή για σμέρνα?


μπεμπα αμα μπεις να την πιασεις στη φτιαχνω εγω ! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## arisfwtis

εγω ουτε ξερω τι εινα η σμερνα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## deluxe

Πουλαει στο Ελλαντα; Αηδια πρεπει να ειναι..

----------


## Andrikos

> Μας εφοδιάζει με ενέργεια, καθώς αποτελεί πηγή απλών και σύνθετων υδατανθράκων. 
> ● Το αντιοξειδωτικό του περιεχόμενο έχει ιδιαίτερα ευεργετική δράση στον οργανισμό μας. Ερευνητικά δεδομένα δείχνουν ότι ορισμένα από τα αντιοξειδωτικά συστατικά του (όπως το καφεϊκό οξύ, το μέθυλ-καφεϊκό οξύ, το φαινυλέθυλ-καφεϊκό οξύ και το φαινυλδιμέθυλ-καφεϊκό οξύ) έχουν σημαντική αντικαρκινική δράση. Ειδικότερα, επιστημονική μελέτη έδειξε ότι η χορήγηση αυτών των αντιοξειδωτικών σε πειραματόζωα ανέστειλε των πολλαπλασιασμό νεοπλασματικών κυττάρων του εντέρου.
> ● Με τη μορφή καταπλάσματος, έχει θετική επίδραση σε ασθενείς με χρόνιες πληγές και έλκη. Το γεγονός αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι περιέχει απλά σάκχαρα, τα οποία απορροφούν υγρά από την πληγή, αναστέλλοντας έτσι την ανάπτυξη μικροβίων, τα οποία χρειάζονται υγρασία για να επιβιώσουν και να πολλαπλασιαστούν. Παράλληλα, το μέλι περιέχει το ένζυμο οξειδάση της γλυκόζης, το οποίο προάγει την παραγωγή υπεροξειδίου του υδρογόνου, μιας ουσίας με ήπιες αντισηπτικές ιδιότητες. Την αντιβακτηριδιακή του δράση την οφείλει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο αντιοξειδωτικό πινοσεμπρίνη, που βρίσκεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο μέλι. 
> ● Συντελεί στην καλή λειτουργία του εντέρου. Το μέλι θεωρείται ένα από τα καλύτερα φυσικά, ελαφρά καθαρτικά. Η φρουκτόζη που περιέχει απορροφάται δυσκολότερα και σε συνδυασμό με τη χολίνη διεγείρει τα έντερα και προλαμβάνει τη δυσκοιλιότητα. 
> ● Θεωρείται καταπραϋντικό και χαλαρωτικό. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, μία κουταλιά μέλι σε χλιαρό γάλα διευκολύνει τον ύπνο. 
> ● Το υψηλό ποσοστό φρουκτόζης, σε συνδυασμό με τα ένζυμα που περιέχει το μέλι, βοηθά όσους βρίσκονται σε κατάσταση μέθης να συνέλθουν πιο γρήγορα. Γι’ αυτό το σκοπό, διαλύστε 2 κουταλιές μέλι σε λίγο χυμό λεμονιού. 
> ● Το μέλι περιέχει 17% νερό, γι’ αυτό έχει και ενυδατική δράση


Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες άρθρα σε αυτή την κατεύθυνηση

Η δική μου γνώμη για το μέλι

Το μέλι είναι μία τροφή που έχει βαθιές ρίζες στην κουλτούρα πολλών  λαών. Τα περισσότερα ελληνικά άρθρα πάνω στο μέλι έχουν υπέρ-καλύψει  αυτό το θέμα και έχουν προχωρήσει στο να το προωθούν σαν διατροφική  πανάκεια. Αυτό ίσως έχει να κάνει με τις  αναφορές χρήσης του στην  θρησκεία και στην ιστορία αλλά και με τα  σημερινά οικονομικά συμφέροντα  από τους μεγάλους μελισσοπαραγωγούς.Όπως και να έχει, κανείς δεν τολμά  να βγάλει αυτές τις  παρωπίδες και να εξετάσει αν η προώθηση του στην  σημερινή διατροφή μπορεί όντως να δικαιολογηθεί. Η κοινή πεποίθηση είναι  ότι _“το μέλι κάνει καλό”_ και υπάρχει παντού, ενώ σε μερικά  άρθρα ίσως βρείτε την άποψη ότι είναι _“φάρμακο”_ , ότι _“τονώνει”_  , και ότι _“ενισχύει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα”_. Τα άρθρα αυτά  φυσικά δεν παραθέτουν καμία παραπομπή σε επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία.  Είναι το μέλι το ελιξήριο της υγείας ; Το μέλι είναι ένα μείγμα φρουκτόζης και γλυκόζης ενώ περιέχει και  μικροποσότητες από άλλους υδατάνθρακες. Αντίθετα με την κοινή  πεποίθηση,  περιέχει αμελητέες ποσότητες βιταμινών και μετάλλων. Επίσης  περιέχει μικροποσότητες αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών. Αν ψάχνετε για πηγές  αντιοξειδωτικών ένα φρούτο είναι πολύ καλύτερη επιλογή.
 Οι απόψεις που υποστηρίζουν φανατικά ότι το μέλι έχει μεγάλη  διατροφική αξία δεν έχουν επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση όπως και οι απόψεις  ότι το μέλι μπορεί να ωφελήσει το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα.Η ύπαρξη ενός  σχετικού πτυχίου από τον αρθρογράφο δεν σημαίνει ότι ένα άρθρο είναι σε  επαφή με την πραγματικότητα, γι’ αυτό και οι απόψεις πρέπει πάντα να  στηρίζονται με επιστημονικά δεδομένα. Εκτός διατροφικής χρήσης,  το μέλι  έχει δοκιμαστεί σαν βοήθημα στην επούλωση πληγών σε μερικές κλινικές  μελέτες αλλά η χρήση αυτή ακόμα βρίσκεται υπό αμφισβήτηση.  Διατροφικά,  το  μέλι είναι πολύ φτωχή τροφή που, εκτός από την τιμή, ελάχιστα  διαφέρει από την ζάχαρη  ενώ μπορεί να προκαλέσει γαστρεντερικές  διαταραχές.
 Κανείς δεν αρνείται πως το μέλι  έχει εξαιρετική γεύση και ότι είναι  μία τροφή που κουβαλάει αρκετή ιστορία αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να μας  τυφλώνει στα συμπεράσμάτα μας ως προς το αν είναι μία πραγματικά ωφέλιμη  τροφή. Οι εμπειρικές διατροφικές συνήθειες που διαμορφώνονται μέσα από  την ιστορία και την θρησκεία δεν είναι  επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες και  πρέπει να εξετάζονται χωρίς προκαταλήψεις και δόγματα.


Εδώ το λινκ με τη βιβλιογραφία

http://metavolismos.com/?p=159

----------


## thegravijia

andriko εσυ μετατην προπονηση τι προτεινεις για υδατανθρακα μαζι με την whey ?
δεξτροζη??

----------


## Andrikos

> andriko εσυ μετατην προπονηση τι προτεινεις για υδατανθρακα μαζι με την whey ?
> δεξτροζη??


Αποφεύγω τις μαζικές συμβουλές σε αυτά τα θέματα και ούτε είμαι ιδιαίτερα απόλυτος στο θέμα γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται. Αν κάποιος δεν προπονεί την ίδια μυική ομάδα , που στο ΒΒ δε συνηθίζεται δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αν θα είναι δεξτρόζη ή κάτι άλλο. Τώρα αυτό το "δεν έχει σημασία" ακούγεται λίγο κυνικό και καθόλου σκληροπυρηνικό , μπορείς να βρείς πολύ πιο απόλυτες αποψεις στα φόρουμ :01. Mr. Green:  Πολύ κουβέντα για το τίποτα κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## giannis64

συγνωμη αντρικο αλλα με ολο τον σεβασμο....

υπαρχουν 5-10 βασικα βηματα σην διατροφη του ββ και απο αυτα στα μισα μεχρι τωρα εχεις βαλει τρικλοποδια!!!

με εχεις καταμπερδεψει και δεν μπορω να σε ακολουθησω, οπως την απαντηση που εδωσες πριν για το μελι, την ζαχαρι και την δεξτροζη!! :01. Unsure:

----------


## Andrikos

> συγνωμη αντρικο αλλα με ολο τον σεβασμο....
> 
> υπαρχουν 5-10 βασικα βηματα σην διατροφη του ββ και απο αυτα στα μισα μεχρι τωρα εχεις βαλει τρικλοποδια!!!
> 
> με εχεις καταμπερδεψει και δεν μπορω να σε ακολουθησω, οπως την απαντηση που εδωσες πριν για το μελι, την ζαχαρι και την δεξτροζη!!


Κατά την γνώμη μου τίποτα δεν είναι γραμμένο σε πέτρα , δεν είναι κακό να δεχόμαστε μερικά πράγματα σαν αξιώματα και να μην αναθεωρούμε απλά καμιά φορά μας λύνονται τα χέρια και η ψυχολογία όταν βλέπουμε πως μερικα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικά. Και εγώ πιο μικρός έπινα αποκλειστικά δεξτροζη και πίστευα ότι το μέλι είναι υπερ τροφή , τώρα έχω αναθεωρήσει.

----------


## giannis64

ναι οκ!  σε ρώτησε και άλλο μέλος πιο πάνω! εσύ τι προτείνεις για μεταπροπονητικα!!
Την εναλλακτική σου ζητάω!!

----------


## deluxe

Τον andriko τον παω εδω και χρονια με τα χιλια!! Αν κανεις σωστη διατροφη ( στερεα γευματα ), καλη προπονηση και καλο υπνο, τα υπολοιπα λιγη σημασια εχουν.

Ενα φιλαρακι μου ειναι κομματια και δεν εχει παρει ουτε whey, ουτε δεξτροζη ποτε στη ζωη του.

----------


## -beba-

> μπεμπα αμα μπεις να την πιασεις στη φτιαχνω εγω !


Δεν χρειάζεται να την πιάσω...........έχει ο ψαράς. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## kwstas25

> Ενα φιλαρακι μου ειναι κομματια και δεν εχει παρει ουτε whey, ουτε δεξτροζη ποτε στη ζωη του.


γιατι δεν κανεις και εσυ αυτα που κανει το φιλαρακι σου? και παρατα ολα τα σημπληροματα σου

----------


## -beba-

> εγω ουτε ξερω τι εινα η σμερνα


Μοιάζει με χέλι. Επίσης μοιάζει με χοντρό φίδι και ζει στη θάλασσα.



> Πουλαει στο Ελλαντα; Αηδια πρεπει να ειναι..


Εχει στα ψαράδικα. Δεν θα βρείς κάθε μέρα όμως.

----------


## Andrikos

> ναι οκ!  σε ρώτησε και άλλο μέλος πιο πάνω! εσύ τι προτείνεις για μεταπροπονητικα!!
> Την εναλλακτική σου ζητάω!!


 Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζουμε , κουβέντα κάνουμε, την άποψη μου για ότι αξίζει την διατύπωσα , και μεταξύ μας ο λόγος που με ρωτάς δεν είναι γιατί σε νοιάζει τι πιστεύω αλλά γιατί θες να ανοίξεις καυγαδάκι  όταν το μόνο που κάνω είναι να εκφράζω την άποψη μου που δεν θίγει κανέναν νομίζω.

----------


## deluxe

> Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζουμε , κουβέντα κάνουμε, την άποψη μου για ότι αξίζει την διατύπωσα , και μεταξύ μας ο λόγος που με ρωτάς δεν είναι γιατί σε νοιάζει τι πιστεύω αλλά γιατί θες να ανοίξεις καυγαδάκι  όταν το μόνο που κάνω είναι να εκφράζω την άποψη μου που δεν θίγει κανέναν νομίζω.


 :03. Clap: 






> γιατι δεν κανεις και εσυ αυτα που κανει το φιλαρακι σου? και παρατα ολα τα σημπληροματα σου


Προς εκει τεινω...

----------


## giannis64

> Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζουμε , κουβέντα κάνουμε, την άποψη μου για ότι αξίζει την διατύπωσα , και μεταξύ μας ο λόγος που με ρωτάς δεν είναι γιατί σε νοιάζει τι πιστεύω αλλά γιατί θες να ανοίξεις καυγαδάκι όταν το μόνο που κάνω είναι να εκφράζω την άποψη μου που δεν θίγει κανέναν νομίζω.


άνθρωπε μου, είδες πουθενά να φωνάζω??  ήμαρτον ρε αντρικο!
και όχι δεν ρωτάω για καυγά! απλά είμαι περίεργος να μάθω τις απόψεις σου!!!

ΑΝ ΦΩΝΑΖΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΤΣΙ Η *ΕΤΣΙ!!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τον andriko τον παω εδω και χρονια με τα χιλια!! Αν κανεις σωστη διατροφη ( στερεα γευματα ), καλη προπονηση και καλο υπνο, τα υπολοιπα λιγη σημασια εχουν.
> 
> Ενα φιλαρακι μου ειναι κομματια και δεν εχει παρει ουτε whey, ουτε δεξτροζη ποτε στη ζωη του.


Εδω απλα να πω και εγω κατι,γιατι το εχω ακουσει αρκετες φορες και μαλλον οι περισσότεροι αυτο εννοουν.
To να είναι καποιος 70 κιλα και κομματια το συναντας συχνα πυκνα,στα ΤΕΦΑΑ,στις παραλίες ,στα γήπεδα,ακομα και στις οικοδομες με παιδια που δουλευουν χειρονακτικες εργασίες ή ακομα και σε παιδια με χαρισμα εναν πολυ καλο μεταβολισμο,ακομα και εφηβοι που τωρα ξεκινανε γυμναστηριο τους βλεπω με τελειους κοιλαικους.
Το θεμα είναι πως μπορεί καποιος να φτασει 90 και 100 κιλα κομματια,με εναν υψος 1.80 ας πουμε,που αυτο σημαινει ότι εχει και αρκετη μυικότητα πανω του,όχι απλα να είναι στεγνος.
Εκει λιγο μετραει η εξειδίκευση και η στοχοποιηση και στα γευματα και σε όλα γιατι κατα τα αλλα θεωρητικα μπορείς να παίρνεις και 2000 θερμίδες από πίτσες μονο και παρόλα αυτα να είσαι στεγνος γιατι πολύ απλα καταναλωνεις πολυ περισσότερες.
Όποιος θελει να ακολουθει δικους τους δρόμους,κανενα πρόβλημα,καποια στιγμη η ιστορία μπορεί να τον δικαιωσει,αν όχι η ιστορια στην τελικη ο καθρεφτης του,αυτο δεν είναι το ζητουμενο;;
Απλα τουλαχιστον μην αναιρουμε πραγματα που πραγματικα δουλευουν.Κια φυσικα δεν μιλαω με την στενη εννοια της συζητησης της συγκεκριμενης,
δηλαδη να πιω whey με δεξτροζη,whey με μελι ή με τουλουμπες.
Καποτε που δεν τα ξεραν αυτα καποιοι καναν προετοιμασίες με μπιφτεκια και σαλατες,τον φτασαν τον στόχο τους και σε παγκόσμιο μαλιστα επίπεδο.Ισως αν είχαν αλλα εφόδια να φταναν και πιο μακρυα.

----------


## Levrone

> 


?????????

----------


## beefmeup

> ?????????


το εμοτικον για την "πηχτη" ειναι αυτο γιατρε.

καλη λευτερια ρε μουτρο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

> Εδω απλα να πω και εγω κατι,γιατι το εχω ακουσει αρκετες φορες και μαλλον οι περισσότεροι αυτο εννοουν.
> To να είναι καποιος 70 κιλα και κομματια το συναντας συχνα πυκνα,στα ΤΕΦΑΑ,στις παραλίες ,στα γήπεδα,ακομα και στις οικοδομες με παιδια που δουλευουν χειρονακτικες εργασίες ή ακομα και σε παιδια με χαρισμα εναν πολυ καλο μεταβολισμο,ακομα και εφηβοι που τωρα ξεκινανε γυμναστηριο τους βλεπω με τελειους κοιλαικους.
> Το θεμα είναι πως μπορεί καποιος να φτασει 90 και 100 κιλα κομματια,με εναν υψος 1.80 ας πουμε,που αυτο σημαινει ότι εχει και αρκετη μυικότητα πανω του,όχι απλα να είναι στεγνος.
> Εκει λιγο μετραει η εξειδίκευση και η στοχοποιηση και στα γευματα και σε όλα γιατι κατα τα αλλα θεωρητικα μπορείς να παίρνεις και 2000 θερμίδες από πίτσες μονο και παρόλα αυτα να είσαι στεγνος γιατι πολύ απλα καταναλωνεις πολυ περισσότερες.
> Όποιος θελει να ακολουθει δικους τους δρόμους,κανενα πρόβλημα,καποια στιγμη η ιστορία μπορεί να τον δικαιωσει,αν όχι η ιστορια στην τελικη ο καθρεφτης του,αυτο δεν είναι το ζητουμενο;;
> Απλα τουλαχιστον μην αναιρουμε πραγματα που πραγματικα δουλευουν.Κια φυσικα δεν μιλαω με την στενη εννοια της συζητησης της συγκεκριμενης,
> δηλαδη να πιω whey με δεξτροζη,whey με μελι ή με τουλουμπες.
> Καποτε που δεν τα ξεραν αυτα καποιοι καναν προετοιμασίες με μπιφτεκια και σαλατες,τον φτασαν τον στόχο τους και σε παγκόσμιο μαλιστα επίπεδο.Ισως αν είχαν αλλα εφόδια να φταναν και πιο μακρυα.


Συμφωνω σε αυτο. Απλα και ο στοχος του φιλου μου δεν ειναι να γινει τερας και να εχει τρελη μυικοτητα. Και γενικα ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει ο πολυς ογκος. Θα ηθελα να ειχα ενα πολυ καλο fitness σωμα ( λεγε με Venuto... ), αν και αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.

Τωρα για τον φιλο μου, θα τον πω να γινει μελος εδω να βαλει και μερικες φωτος, ειναι 72 κιλα, αλλα κανει τα 80 κιλα παγκο, 10 επαναληψεις, ισως και παραπανω, αρκετα καλα πιστευω.

----------


## noz1989

> Συμφωνω σε αυτο. Απλα και ο στοχος του φιλου μου δεν ειναι να γινει τερας και να εχει τρελη μυικοτητα. Και γενικα ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει ο πολυς ογκος. Θα ηθελα να ειχα ενα πολυ καλο fitness σωμα ( λεγε με Venuto... ), αν και αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.
> 
> Τωρα για τον φιλο μου, θα τον πω να γινει μελος εδω να βαλει και μερικες φωτος, ειναι 72 κιλα, αλλα κανει τα 80 κιλα παγκο, 10 επαναληψεις, ισως και παραπανω, αρκετα καλα πιστευω.


 καλα, μερικοι σε αυτο το φορουμ αυτα τα κιλα τα κανουν για ζεσταμα! Δεν ειναι κατι το αξιοσημειωτο!

----------


## deluxe

Χωρις να εχουν παρει απολυτως τιποτα και με ελαχιστο γυμναστηριο; Πιο πολυ κατι παραξενα κανει σαν παρκουρ.

----------


## Eddie

> καλα, μερικοι σε αυτο το φορουμ αυτα τα κιλα τα κανουν για ζεσταμα! Δεν ειναι κατι το αξιοσημειωτο!


++++++++++

Σιγα τα ωα!!!Πολλοι κανουν αυτα τα κιλα για πλακα και χωρις συμπληρωματα ουτε καν διατροφη.

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει ρε παιδες, ολοι τουμπανα ειμαστε.

Να προσθεσω, οχι απλα για πλακα, εντελως χαλαρα τα κανουν και ταυτοχρονα κανουν και ενα τσιγαρακι.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ενταξει ρε παιδες, ολοι τουμπανα ειμαστε.
> 
> Να προσθεσω, οχι απλα για πλακα, εντελως χαλαρα τα κανουν και ταυτοχρονα κανουν και ενα τσιγαρακι.


  πολύ αντιδραστικός εγινες ρε ντελουξ, αν τα 80 σου φαίνονται πολλα μαλλον δε ζορίζεις πολυ τον εαυτο σου στην προπόνηση.

----------


## Eddie

> Ενταξει ρε παιδες, ολοι τουμπανα ειμαστε.
> 
> Να προσθεσω, οχι απλα για πλακα, εντελως χαλαρα τα κανουν και ταυτοχρονα κανουν και ενα τσιγαρακι.


Τσιγαρο δεν εχω δοκιμασει επειδη δε καπνιζω.Με γυαλια ηλιου,σαγιοναρα και μοχιτο βγαζω παραπανω απ οτι νορμαλ.

Επομενος στοχος με ενα χερι και μεθεπομενος χωρις.

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ εσυ δε παιρνεις τιποτα, γιατι ετσι ειπες πριν.

----------


## Eddie

> Δλδ εσυ δε παιρνεις τιποτα, γιατι ετσι ειπες πριν.


Καπου μπερδευεσαι my friend!!Το οτι παιρνω πρωτεινη,αμινο και πολυβιταμινη δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τη δυναμη και ποσα κιλα σηκωνεις.Ενδεικτικα να σου πω οτι ειμαι 97κιλα και πιεζω 150 για 3 και σε περιοδο υποθερμιδικης με τοση ζεστη.

Επισης για να μη λες οτι παιζει ρολο η διατροφη και η whey,να σου πω οτι στα 15 μου που πηγαινα στιβο και εκανα σφαιρα,ημουν 86 κιλα ζυμαρι και λιπος και πιεζα 100Χ8 χωρις να εχω καμια σχεση με τα βαρη τοτε.Μονο ενα παγκο και μια τροχαλια ειχε ο συλλογος.

Για το αλλο το παλικαρι που ειναι 68 κιλα νατουραλ και πιεζει 110 επικληνη τι εχεις να πεις?

Ασε μη το ψαχνεις υπαρχουν πολλα δυνατα παιδια και εκτος γυμναστηριου.Για μενα ειναι απαραιτητος στοχος να πιεζεις το βαρος σου για 8-10 επαναληψεις.

----------


## sogoku

Επειδη μου την εχει σπασει το fitday λιγο με τα αγγλικα του, ποσο υδατανθρακα εχουν 400 γραμμαρια κανονικης πατατας βραστη?Γυρω στα 80 με 100?

----------


## KeyserSoze

Να πω τη νιουφικη αποψη μου για την κουβεντα?

1. Andriko, γιατι ρε αδελφε σπαζεσαι? Δειχνεις να ξερεις 5 πραγματα που δεν ειναι κλισε αλλα για καποιο λογο σπαστηκες και αντι να απαντησεις μας αφηνεις ξεκρεμαστους. Πχ εγω θα ενδιαφερομουν πολυ να ακουσω τις αποψεις σου.

Ας παρουμε εμενα σαν παραδειγμα. Το φορουμ το βρηκα ψαχνοντας γιατι μιλουσα με γυμναστη, του ελεγα "πως γινεται να εχω ανεβει πολυ κιλα στην πρπονηση, να σπρωχνω και να σπρωχνω ατσαλια, να παιρνω πρωτεινες και να μην εχω φουσκωσει στο βαθμο που περιμενα" και τελικα απο την κουβεντα κατεληξε οτι δεν επαιρνα αρκετους υδατανθρακες και αρκετα καλα λιπη(και ειχε δικιο γιατι σαν βλακας προσπαθουσα να τιγκαρω πρωτεινη κοβοντας υ/α και καλα λιπη νομιζωντας οτι θα φουσκωσω και θα στεγνωσω κιαπο πανω)

Οταν μπηκα τα περισσοτερα αρθρα που συστηναν οι περισσοτεροι ελεγαν για υδατανθρακα μαζι με whey σαν postwork, τωρα διαβαζω μερικουε που λενε οτι οι δυατανθρακες δεν κανουν αμεσως, πρεπει πρωτεινη και υ/α μετα απο μιση ωρα με το γευμα

Ε, αν ολοι αυτοι αντιδρουσαν και δεν μιλουσαν πως θα βγαλουμε και εμεις οι ασχετοι μια ακρη?(btw τελικα ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει προς το παρον αν κανω καλα που παιρνω εδω και λιγες μερες whey+δεξτρο ή αν θα γινω χοντρος)

2. Αυτο με τους αδυνατους που οι πολλοι τους λενε φετονια οντως παιζει και ψαρωνει κοσμος και ειδικα κοπελιτσες. Αλλα οσο και να προσπαθω να εξηγησω σε τετοια σχολια "παιδια, αλλο φετονι και σφιχτερμαν και αλλο στεγνωσα και γιαυτο εχω κοιλιακους" και οτι μπορει καποιος με διατροφη και καλα γονιδια να εχει φετες κοιλιακους χωρις να κανει γυμναστηριο, η αληθεια ειναι οτι ενα στεγνο σωμα με λιγους μυς ψαρωνει περισσοτερο απο ενα γεματο σωμα χωρις καλη γραμμωση.
Και να πω την αμαρτια μου, νομιζω οτι οσο κουλο και αν ακουγεται ειναι πολυ ευκολοτερο να στεγνωσεις παρα να εχεις κιλα πανω σου και να δειχνεις και καλα(απο την αποψη οτι απαιτουνται θερμιδες που ευκολα ξεφευγουν σε μπακα και λιπος)

----------


## lila_1

> Για μενα ειναι απαραιτητος στοχος να πιεζεις το βαρος σου για 8-10 επαναληψεις.


Aυτο ισχυει για αντρες ΚΑΙ γυναικες???
Γιατι αν ναι..να κρεμασω μια πετρα στο λαιμο μου να πεσω απο τον 3ο! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Μαπα δουλεια κανω!

----------


## beefmeup

> Aυτο ισχυει για αντρες ΚΑΙ γυναικες???
> Γιατι αν ναι..να κρεμασω μια πετρα στο λαιμο μου να πεσω απο τον 3ο!
> Μαπα δουλεια κανω!


χαχα,γιατι ρε??τι κανεις?

----------


## Eddie

> Aυτο ισχυει για αντρες ΚΑΙ γυναικες???
> Γιατι αν ναι..να κρεμασω μια πετρα στο λαιμο μου να πεσω απο τον 3ο!
> Μαπα δουλεια κανω!


Οχι βεβαια,δε νομιζω!!Εδω αλλαζουν τα πραγματα,σορυ που δεν διευκρηνησα.

----------


## giannis64

σορυ ρε παιδια αλλα *Γενικές Ερωτήσεις Διατροφής ΙΙ*

----------


## lila_1

> χαχα,γιατι ρε??τι κανεις?


Den ξερω ρε beef...Aν μεσα σε 8 μηνες κανω παγκο λιγο παραπανω απο τα ΜΙΣΑ κιλα του βαρους μου....ε μαλλον παιζω,δεν δουλευω...εαν ισχυει και για αντρες και γυναικες η παραπανω αποψη... :08. Turtle: 
Σορρυ και για το οφφ

----------


## liosis

μετα απο προπο μπορψ νασ φαω τα αβγα κ στο καπακι τη βρωμη ???η μετα απο καμια ωρα τη βρωμη????

----------


## aggeloskrv

Παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την διατροφη!

Διβαζω τα εκαστοτε προγραμματα κ με βοηθησαν αρκετα για να λυσω καποιες αποριες!

Ομως οσον αφορα τις ποσοτητες που αναφερονται ειναι οσον αφορα το καθε προιον μαγειρεμενο ή αμαγειρευτο?

Π.χ. οταν λεμε σε ενα γευμα  να περιεχονται 150γρ. ρυζι αυτη η ποσοτητα ειναι οταν το ρυζι ειναι μαγειρεμενο?

----------


## beefmeup

> μετα απο προπο μπορψ νασ φαω τα αβγα κ στο καπακι τη βρωμη ???η μετα απο καμια ωρα τη βρωμη????


φατα μαζι..μπλουμ!

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την διατροφη!
> 
> Διβαζω τα εκαστοτε προγραμματα κ με βοηθησαν αρκετα για να λυσω καποιες αποριες!
> 
> Ομως οσον αφορα τις ποσοτητες που αναφερονται ειναι οσον αφορα το καθε προιον μαγειρεμενο ή αμαγειρευτο?
> 
> Π.χ. οταν λεμε σε ενα γευμα  να περιεχονται 150γρ. ρυζι αυτη η ποσοτητα ειναι οταν το ρυζι ειναι μαγειρεμενο?


Ζυμαρικα ωμα και κρεατικα μαγειρεμενα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Luffy

τον αρακα τις φακες και τα φασολια τα τρωμε για υδατανθρακες η πρωτεινες?

----------


## giannis64

τον αρακά ναι!! τα φασόλια και η φακές είναι ένα μιχ φυτικών υδατανθράκων και πρωτεϊνών πολύ καλό!!!  απλά πρέπει να το συνδυάσεις και με τυρί για να συμπληρωθούν κάποια αμινοξέα που τους λείπουν!!

----------


## Luffy

δηλαδη αν φας φασολια η φακες με 100 γρ τυρι πες εισαι οκ κ απο πρωτεινες κ  απο υδατανθρακες?

----------


## Ramrod

> δηλαδη αν φας φασολια η φακες με 100 γρ τυρι πες εισαι οκ κ απο πρωτεινες κ  απο υδατανθρακες?


Εξαρτάται πόσα όσπρια θα φάς. Εγώ υπολογίζω την ποσότητα υδατανθράκων απο τα όσπρια και συμπληρώνω πρωτεϊνες με κάτι ακόμα εφ όσον χρειάζεται.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xstreeme

Ρε guys σημερα που θα βγω εξω σε ενα μαγαζι..θα παω κατα τις 2 και θα φυγω 6-7.Ειμαι καλυμενος αν τηρησω κανονικα την διατροφη μου και λιγο πριν τις παω στο μαγαζι φαω το τελευτεο γευμα 2 γιαουρτια με αμυγδαλα και ενδιαμεσα αργοτερα να παρω αμινοξεα?Τι λετε?

----------


## thegravijia

> Ρε guys σημερα που θα βγω εξω σε ενα μαγαζι..θα παω κατα τις 2 και θα φυγω 6-7.Ειμαι καλυμενος αν τηρησω κανονικα την διατροφη μου και λιγο πριν τις παω στο μαγαζι φαω το τελευτεο γευμα 2 γιαουρτια με αμυγδαλα και ενδιαμεσα αργοτερα να παρω αμινοξεα?Τι λετε?


βγαικα εξω ρε φιλε και ασε τα αμινο 

δηλ εκει που θα εχεις το ουισκι θα πιεις κ τα αμινο μαζι 

μην τρελενεστε ρε

----------


## beefmeup

> δηλ εκει που θα εχεις το ουισκι θα πιεις κ τα αμινο μαζι


χαχα,με μπυρα το χω κανει!! :08. Toast:

----------


## sogoku

Ναι μωρε.Ας αργησει μια φορα το γευμα μια δυο ωρες παραπανω.Εκτος αν δεν πιεις χτυπα κανα αμινοξυ κατα τις 4 αλλα γενικα χαλαρα.

----------


## giannis64

> βγαικα εξω ρε φιλε και ασε τα αμινο 
> 
> δηλ εκει που θα εχεις το ουισκι θα πιεις κ τα αμινο μαζι 
> 
> μην τρελενεστε ρε


+1 :03. Thumb up:  περισσότερη ζημία θα σου κάνει το άγχος των γευμάτων σου, παρά αν δεν τα λάβεις υπόψη και μια φορά!!

----------


## xstreeme

Ok ρε παιδια θα το κανω ετσι τοτε.Τελευτεο γευμα πριν παω και αμινο ενδιαμεσα να ειμαι κομπλε :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> Ok ρε παιδια θα το κανω ετσι τοτε.Τελευτεο γευμα πριν παω και αμινο ενδιαμεσα να ειμαι κομπλε


σιγα να μην αφομοιωθουν τα αμινο χωρις υδατανθρακα  - κρατα για αλλη φορα 

σε χαλαει να πας να χτυπησεις ενα γυροπιτονι 
πχ με κοτοπουλο πιτα αλαδοτι και λαχανικα μεσα????????

----------


## xstreeme

Μα το θεμα ειναι οτι θα κανω και το τελευτεο γευμα τις ημερας τα γιαουρτια με αμυγδαλα και θα παω.Τωρα η θα παρω τα αμινοξεα ενδιαμεσα η δν θα παρω τιποτα και μετα θα παω για νανι.

----------


## deluxe

Μερικες αποριες :


α) Μπορουμε να τρωμε ταχινι στην γραμμωση; Σκεφτομαι για πρωινο 50γρ ταχινι μαζι με 2 φετες ολικης αλεσης + λιγο γαλα + πρωτεϊνη και ενα φρουτο.


β) Ποια η γνωμη σας για τις φυτικες ινες; Κανουν καλο για την γραμμωση; Να προτιμαμε δλδ ρυζι και ζυμαρικα ολικης αλεσης;

Επισης δε μπορω να καταλαβω αυτο που λεει οτι δεν χωνευονται, οποτε δε δινουν στον οργανισμο και θερμιδες.. Μπορει να το εξηγησει καποιος; Αν και διαβαζω οτι οι θερμιδες για 1γρ παιζουν απο 1,5-2,5. Δε ξερω τι ισχυει..


γ) Στο γαλα advance με 70% λιγοτερη λακτοζη, στον διατροφικο πινακα λεει οτι στα 100ml, εχει 4,5γρ υδατανθρακες, απο τους οποιους η λακτοζη ειναι τα 1,5γρ. Τα αλλα 3γρ τι ειναι; Στα συστατικα λεει οτι εχει γαλα και λακταση, η οποια ειναι ενζυμο. Τι παιζει;

Μηπως και τα 4,5γρ ειναι λακτοζη, απλα με την λακταση διασπονται τα 3γρ, οποτε μενουν 1,5γρ λακτοζης;


δ) Ποια η γνωμη σας για το κατσικισιο γαλα; Ειναι πιο ευπεπτο, επειδη εχει λιγοτερη λακτοζη και λιγοτερη καζεινη.


ε) Πιστευετε οτι με την αυξημενη καθημερινη ληψη προβιοτικων/πρεβιοτικων και φυτικων ινων, οι βολτες στην τουαλετα θα ειναι πιο συχνες; ( Καλα πιο συχνες απ'οτι τωρα με το μιτοτροπιν δε γινονται!! ) Να ξερω, γιατι οταν ξαναξεκινησω τη δουλεια (10 ωρες την ημερα περιπου ) δε θα παλευεται..

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδες αν καποια μερα δν φας σαλατες στα γευματα τα σου αλλα τα τηρησεις κανονικα χωρις την σαλατα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## Manos1989

Πόση ώρα μετά από ένα γεύμα,θεωρούμε ότι το στομάχι είναι άδειο?
Η ερώτηση αφορά την λήψη διάφορων συμπληρωμάτων που θέλουν άδειο στομάχι αλλά έχουν δόσεις και μέσα στη μέρα,όχι μόνο πρωί!
Δεδομένου ότι έχουμε γεύματα ανά 3 ώρες,λογικά μετά τη 1,5 ώρα είναι άδειο το στομάχι?

----------


## -beba-

> Πόση ώρα μετά από ένα γεύμα,θεωρούμε ότι το στομάχι είναι άδειο?
> Η ερώτηση αφορά την λήψη διάφορων συμπληρωμάτων που θέλουν άδειο στομάχι αλλά έχουν δόσεις και μέσα στη μέρα,όχι μόνο πρωί!
> Δεδομένου ότι έχουμε γεύματα ανά 3 ώρες,λογικά μετά τη 1,5 ώρα είναι άδειο το στομάχι?


Γύρω στις 2.00-2.30 ώρες μετά από ένα γευμα αδειάζει το στομάχι. Αν βέβαια φας ένα μήλο μετά από 1.00-1.30 ώρα μπορείς να πιεις το συμπλήρωμα που απαιτεί άδειο στομάχι.

----------


## lila_1

> Γύρω στις 2.00-2.30 ώρες μετά από ένα γευμα αδειάζει το στομάχι. Αν βέβαια φας ένα μήλο μετά από 1.00-1.30 ώρα μπορείς να πιεις το συμπλήρωμα που απαιτεί άδειο στομάχι.


Ουτε καν...Ειδικα εαν φας και ινες, κανει πολλες ωρες να αδειασει το στομαχι.....

----------


## Eddie

Εδω πρεπει να υπολογισετε οτι ο καθενας δε χονευει το ιδιο γρηγορα.Μερικοι πχ μπορουν να τρωνε μια ωρα πριν την προπονηση,εγω αν δε περασουν 3 ωρες δε την παλευω καστανο.

----------


## Ramrod

> Ουτε καν...Ειδικα εαν φας και ινες, κανει πολλες ωρες να αδειασει το στομαχι.....


Γι αυτό πριν την προπόνηση αποφευγω τη σαλάτες και τα λιπαρά... :01. Wink: 

Ρυζάκι, κρεατάκι!

----------


## just

μην σχολιασετε απλα απαντηστε,..η γλυκοζη δημιουργα ευκολα λιπος κα8ολου η δυσκολα?γενικα παχαινει?και ποιαι ειναι η καταλληλη ωρα για να πινεις ή να τρως γλυκοζη?π.χ Loucozade..κανει σε διατροφη γραμμωσης?φανταζομαι οχι ε? αλλα τωρα ειμαι χαμενος καπος μετα απο αυτα που μου συνεβηκαν τωρα γιαυτο σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου

----------


## deluxe

Σακχαρο ειναι η γλυκοζη. Αν την πιεις χωρις να εχεις γυμναστει θα μετατραπει σε λιπος, εφοσον το γλυκογονο θα ειναι γεματο. 

Οπως ειπες η Lucozade δε κανει για γραμμωση, ουτε για ογκο. 

Η πιο καταλληλη ωρα για γλυκοζη ειναι αμεσως μετα την γυμναστικη με βαρη.






> Μερικες αποριες :
> 
> 
> α) Μπορουμε να τρωμε ταχινι στην γραμμωση; Σκεφτομαι για πρωινο 50γρ ταχινι μαζι με 2 φετες ολικης αλεσης + λιγο γαλα + πρωτεϊνη και ενα φρουτο.
> 
> 
> β) Ποια η γνωμη σας για τις φυτικες ινες; Κανουν καλο για την γραμμωση; Να προτιμαμε δλδ ρυζι και ζυμαρικα ολικης αλεσης;
> 
> Επισης δε μπορω να καταλαβω αυτο που λεει οτι δεν χωνευονται, οποτε δε δινουν στον οργανισμο και θερμιδες.. Μπορει να το εξηγησει καποιος; Αν και διαβαζω οτι οι θερμιδες για 1γρ παιζουν απο 1,5-2,5. Δε ξερω τι ισχυει..
> ...

----------


## Eddie

> Γι αυτό πριν την προπόνηση αποφευγω τη σαλάτες και τα λιπαρά...
> 
> Ρυζάκι, κρεατάκι!


Α ναι!!!!Και γω παντα καστανο ρυζι και κοτοπουλο με ενα αγγουρι.Λιπαρα ψαρια και κρεατα στο στερεο μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## just

ποσα γρ πρωτεινης 8ελουμε σε κα8ε γευμα?30?γυμναζεσε δεν γυμναζεσε.. ή εξαρταται απο τα kg σου?

----------


## arisfwtis

> ποσα γρ πρωτεινης 8ελουμε σε κα8ε γευμα?30?γυμναζεσε δεν γυμναζεσε.. ή εξαρταται απο τα kg σου?


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...CF%81%CE%B1%3B
κοιταξε εδω αδερφε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kwstas25

120γρ ριζι (αβραστο) ποσες θερμιδεσ εχει????

----------


## Mitsen

> 120γρ ριζι (αβραστο) ποσες θερμιδεσ εχει????


432

----------


## Mitsen

Ως γνωστών αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου κάνουμε μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη.
Συνισταται για μετά από αερόβια άσκηση ή όχι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ως γνωστών αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου κάνουμε μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη.
> Συνισταται για μετά από αερόβια άσκηση ή όχι?


η αναπληρωση γλυκογονου ειναι μια διαδικασια που μορει να διαρκεσει κ 2 μερες αναλογα,το σωμα τις αναγκες κλπ.
οπως επισεις μην θεωρεις οτι ΚΑΘΕ φορα που κανεις βαρη(προπο γενικοτερα)"στεγνωνεις"εντελως απο ενεργεια..κ αυτο ειναι μια διαδικασια που μπορει να διαρκεσει μερες,αναλογα παλι.

οποτε,το "μετα τα βαρη" ειναι σχετικο..οταν το σωμα εχει αναγκη,αναπληρωνει αναλογα με αυτα που του δινεις.

----------


## Mitsen

> η αναπληρωση γλυκογονου ειναι μια διαδικασια που μορει να διαρκεσει κ 2 μερες αναλογα,το σωμα τις αναγκες κλπ.
> οπως επισεις μην θεωρεις οτι ΚΑΘΕ φορα που κανεις βαρη(προπο γενικοτερα)"στεγνωνεις"εντελως απο ενεργεια..κ αυτο ειναι μια διαδικασια που μπορει να διαρκεσει μερες,αναλογα παλι.
> 
> οποτε,το "μετα τα βαρη" ειναι σχετικο..οταν το σωμα εχει αναγκη,αναπληρωνει αναλογα με αυτα που του δινεις.


χμμμ... Μάλιστα!
Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα beef! Μετά από 5ωρο ψαροντούφεκο θα πρέπει να αναπληρώνουμε τις αποθήκες γλυκογόνου? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> χμμμ... Μάλιστα!
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα beef! Μετά από 5ωρο ψαροντούφεκο θα πρέπει να αναπληρώνουμε τις αποθήκες γλυκογόνου?


ειδικα εκει θες ενεργεια..ειναι πολυ απαιτητικο αυτο,μιας κ εχω κανει μπουκαλες(καταδυση)κ το ξερω κ προσωπικα.

αλλες εντελως συνθηκες.

----------


## kwstas25

> 432


σρυ π ξαναροτω... πρωτεινη εχει καθολου ?

----------


## beefmeup

> σρυ π ξαναροτω... πρωτεινη εχει καθολου ?


να μην εχει?

----------


## Mitsen

> ειδικα εκει θες ενεργεια..ειναι πολυ απαιτητικο αυτο,μιας κ εχω κανει μπουκαλες(καταδυση)κ το ξερω κ προσωπικα.
> 
> 
> αλλες εντελως συνθηκες.


Που να δεις το ψαροντούφεκο Beef! Είναι πολύ κουραστικό! Μετά το πολύωρο ψαροντούφεκο παίρνω το ίδιο μεταπροπονιτικο γεύμα και ύστερα γεύμα όπως ακριβώς και με το gym.
Για το γλυκογόνο δεν είμαι σίγουρος...




> σρυ π ξαναροτω... πρωτεινη εχει καθολου ?


Έχει στα 150gr  (Αν δεν κάνω λάθος) άβραστο 13g προτείνη (φυτική). 
Προσωπικά δεν την μετράω καν την φυτική!
Το ρύζι δεν το παίρνεις για την προτείνη του αλλα για τον υδατάνθρακα του.

----------


## kwstas25

> Προσωπικά δεν την μετράω καν την φυτική!
> .


δεν την μετραμε την φυτικη για να βγαλουμε μεσο ορω ?

----------


## beefmeup

> δεν την μετραμε την φυτικη για να βγαλουμε μεσο ορω ?


μπορεις..αλλοι ναι,εγω οχι.

εχει βαση παντως να την υπολογιζεις κ αυτη,απλα εγω δεν το προτιμω.

----------


## kwstas25

> μπορεις..αλλοι ναι,εγω οχι.
> 
> εχει βαση παντως να την υπολογιζεις κ αυτη,απλα εγω δεν το προτιμω.


οκ εγω θα την μετραω....   :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> οκ εγω θα την μετραω....


κακο δεν κανεις,γιαυτο να εισαι σιγουρος παντως.

----------


## kwstas25

> κακο δεν κανεις,γιαυτο να εισαι σιγουρος παντως.


ε νταξ.... εμενα μου βγενουν ολες μαζι μια μερα με προπονιση 190-210 κ πρεπει να περνω 120 περιπου.... νομιζω μεσα ειμαι ..

----------


## KeyserSoze

1. Το ρυζι και τα μακαρονια, τα μετραμε βρασμενα ή αβραστα?
2. Τι αρνητικες συνεπειες εχει στην περιοδο ογκου όταν χανουμε τις πρασινες σαλατες από 1-2 γευματα?Ρωταω γιατι συνηθως τη σαλατα την παιρνω απο salad bar στη δουλεια που εχει είτε ροκα είτε λαχανο καροτο είτε μαρουλι. Τους πιανει μια μαλακια καποιες φορες ομως και δεν εχει, εχει κατι φασολια ή κατι μακαρονοσαλατες με σαλτσες και βλακειες
Και ετσι παιζει με το μεσημεριανο να μην φαω καποιες φορες ενώ και στο σπιτι παίζει να μην εχουμε παει σουπερ μαρκετ για το βραδυνο

----------


## thegravijia

> Το ρυζι και τα μακαρονια, τα μετραμε βρασμενα ή αβραστα?


αβραστα

----------


## Mitsen

> 1. Το ρυζι και τα μακαρονια, τα μετραμε βρασμενα ή αβραστα?
> 2. Τι αρνητικες συνεπειες εχει στην περιοδο ογκου όταν χανουμε τις πρασινες σαλατες από 1-2 γευματα?Ρωταω γιατι συνηθως τη σαλατα την παιρνω απο salad bar στη δουλεια που εχει είτε ροκα είτε λαχανο καροτο είτε μαρουλι. Τους πιανει μια μαλακια καποιες φορες ομως και δεν εχει, εχει κατι φασολια ή κατι μακαρονοσαλατες με σαλτσες και βλακειες
> Και ετσι παιζει με το μεσημεριανο να μην φαω καποιες φορες ενώ και στο σπιτι παίζει να μην εχουμε παει σουπερ μαρκετ για το βραδυνο


ζυμαρικά άβραστα, κρέας βρασμένο

αυτό με τι σαλάτα δεν ξέρω...
Τι μπορεί να πάθεις δηλαδή αν δεν βάζεις σε κάθε γεύμα σαλατικό?  :01. Unsure: Ούτε εγώ βάζω, συνήθως 1,2 γεύματα μου συνοδεύεται από σαλατικό

----------


## KeyserSoze

> ζυμαρικά άβραστα, κρέας βρασμένο
> 
> αυτό με τι σαλάτα δεν ξέρω...
> Τι μπορεί να πάθεις δηλαδή αν δεν βάζεις σε κάθε γεύμα σαλατικό? Ούτε εγώ βάζω, συνήθως 1,2 γεύματα μου συνοδεύεται από σαλατικό


Δεν νομιζω να παθεις κακο, δεν ξερω αν χανεις κατι πολυτιμο για το σωμα

ΥΓ. Ενα καλο τοπικ θα ηταν τι μπορουμε να κανουμε αν για καποιο λογο χασουμε είτε καποιο γευμα είτε καποιο σεικ μεσα στην ημερα. Δεν βρηκα κατι τετοιο με το search

----------


## Mitsen

> ειναι τηγανητες οπως ειπε και ο ramrod απλα βαζω 5 ασπραδια και 1 scoop πρωτεινη και βγαζει περιπου 60 γρ πρωτ. και τρωγετε ανετα και σκετο
> sorry για το off topic....


Ήθελα καιρό να το ρωτήσω αυτό και επί ευκαιρία του Titanium το θυμήθηκα! Άμα προσθέτουμε συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης και το μαγειρεύουμε παράλληλα με τα γεύματα μας, για παράδειγμα όπως αναφέρθηκε ποιο πάνω, είτε στο πιττακή πετάξουμε κάνα scoup και γενικότερα, αλλοιώνεται η προτείνη και η απορροφητικότητα της όταν αυτή ψηθεί?

----------


## KeyserSoze

Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο?
Για μας που δεν παμε καθε μερα γυμναστηριο, το προγραμμα ογκου διατροφικα, το συνεχιζουμε και τις μερες των ρεπο και αν ναι, εχει καποια σημαντικη διαφοροποιηση?(πχ τις μερες των ρεπο δεν πινουμε το μεταπρο σεικ?)

----------


## beefmeup

> Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο?
> Για μας που δεν παμε καθε μερα γυμναστηριο, το προγραμμα ογκου διατροφικα, το συνεχιζουμε και τις μερες των ρεπο και αν ναι, εχει καποια σημαντικη διαφοροποιηση?(πχ τις μερες των ρεπο δεν πινουμε το μεταπρο σεικ?)


για ογκο,ναι το συνεχιζεις καθε μερα.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> για ογκο,ναι το συνεχιζεις καθε μερα.


Για το δευτερο κομματι?
Το αν αλλαζει κατι σημαντικο στα ρεπο?

----------


## beefmeup

> Για το δευτερο κομματι?
> Το αν αλλαζει κατι σημαντικο στα ρεπο?


οσα σεηκ περνεις στις μερες που κανεις προπο,αν τα υπολογιζεις στην συνολικη ληψη πρωτεινης σου,τοτε καλο ειναι να τα κανεις κ στις οφ μερες.

αν περνεις υδατανθρακα μαζι,δεν ειναι αναγκαιος τοτε.

----------


## xstreeme

σε περιοδο ογκου..το πρωι μαζι με πρωτεινη βρωμη μπανανα καλυτερα ειναι να βαλω 2 κουταλακια γλυκου μελι η ταχινι?Τι λετε?

----------


## sogoku

> σε περιοδο ογκου..το πρωι μαζι με πρωτεινη βρωμη μπανανα καλυτερα ειναι να βαλω 2 κουταλακια γλυκου μελι η ταχινι?Τι λετε?


Αυτο θα το κανονισεις εσυ με τις θερμιδες σου.Εγω τωρα στην διαιτα εχω ενα μικρο κουταλακι μελι το πρωι.Σε πολυ  πολυ γενικες γραμμες νομιζω ειναι καλα 2 κουταλιες μελι που λες.

Εχεις και μπανανα ομως ε?Παω πασσο....

----------


## Manos1989

> για ογκο,ναι το συνεχιζεις καθε μερα.


Γιατί,στη γράμμωση τι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τις Off μέρες πέρα απτο μεταπροπονητικό?

----------


## alien.carmania

to πρωι βαζω στο μπλεντερ βρωμη, πρωτεινη, φρουτο. 1κ.σ μελι ειναι καλα να βαλω και 10 με 20gr καρυδια?
1- καπου εχω διαβασει να μην βαζουμε με το πρωινο απο οποιαδηποτε πηγη λιπος...
2-να μην περνουμε ουτε ω3 η fish oil στο πρωινο

----------


## Doctorg

Θέλω να κάνω μια συνταγή και αναφέρει μια μερίδα πατάτες, γνωρίζει κάποιος για πόσα γραμμάρια περίπου μιλάμε;

----------


## sogoku

> to πρωι βαζω στο μπλεντερ βρωμη, πρωτεινη, φρουτο. 1κ.σ μελι ειναι καλα να βαλω και 10 με 20gr καρυδια?
> 1- καπου εχω διαβασει να μην βαζουμε με το πρωινο απο οποιαδηποτε πηγη λιπος...
> 2-να μην περνουμε ουτε ω3 η fish oil στο πρωινο


Ε ναι θεωρητικα οχι λιπος στο πρωινο.Τωρα μερικα καρυδακια δεν θα σε παν και πισω αλλα αν μπορεις μην τρως.

----------


## Eddie

> Ε ναι θεωρητικα οχι λιπος στο πρωινο.Τωρα μερικα καρυδακια δεν θα σε παν και πισω αλλα αν μπορεις μην τρως.


Bασικα και γω αυτο ηξερα,αλλα πολλοι τρωνε και μια καψουλα Ω.Και γω μαζι,καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι ριχνει τον γλυκαιμικο απο τους αλλους υδατανθρακες(λογικο) αλλα απ την αλλη θελουμε καποια εκρηξη ινσουλινης για να βγουμε απ τον καταβολισμο(αντιφατικο).Τελικα τι ισχυει??

Καλο θα ηταν να ακουσουμε κι αλλες γνωμες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sogoku

> Bασικα και γω αυτο ηξερα,αλλα πολλοι τρωνε και μια καψουλα Ω.Και γω μαζι,καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι ριχνει τον γλυκαιμικο απο τους αλλους υδατανθρακες(λογικο) αλλα απ την αλλη θελουμε καποια εκρηξη ινσουλινης για να βγουμε απ τον καταβολισμο(αντιφατικο).Τελικα τι ισχυει??
> 
> Καλο θα ηταν να ακουσουμε κι αλλες γνωμες


Aυτο ειναι που σε παει εσενα πισω και δεν κατεβαινεις κατω απο 10% σε λιπος να ξερεις.
Ειναι μεγαλη η καψουλα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Aυτο ειναι που σε παει εσενα πισω και δεν κατεβαινεις κατω απο 10% σε λιπος να ξερεις.
> Ειναι μεγαλη η καψουλα?


Σαν υποθετο φιλε :08. Turtle:

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Σαν υποθετο φιλε


Πες μου μονο οτι δεν χορηγειται και σαν υποθετο :02. Shock: 

ΥΓ. Δηλαδη ετσι οπως τα λετε, κομμενο το ταχινι το πρωι?Γιατι εχει αρκετες πρωτεινες και μπολικα λιπη, καλα μεν, ακορεστα κιετσι αλλα μπολικα. Να μην τρωμε ταχινι το πρωι? Και ποτε να τρωμε?

ΥΓ2. Κατω απο 10% λιπος?Μοντελα εσωρουχων ή αθλητες στιβου ειστε βρε?

----------


## sogoku

> Πες μου μονο οτι δεν χορηγειται και σαν υποθετο
> 
> ΥΓ. Δηλαδη ετσι οπως τα λετε, κομμενο το ταχινι το πρωι?Γιατι εχει αρκετες πρωτεινες και μπολικα λιπη, καλα μεν, ακορεστα κιετσι αλλα μπολικα. Να μην τρωμε ταχινι το πρωι? Και ποτε να τρωμε?
> 
> ΥΓ2. Κατω απο 10% λιπος?Μοντελα εσωρουχων ή αθλητες στιβου ειστε βρε?


Το ταχινι δεν το ξερω δεν το δουλευω.Για 10% για το παιδι μιλας μαλλον γιατι εγω ειμαι 4,1%.

----------


## Eddie

Keysersoze εχεις κανει 50 ερωτησεις για το ταχινι και εχεις παρει αλλες τοσες απαντησεις.Τι αλλο να σου πουμε?Απ τη στιγμη που λεμε οχι λιπαρα δε κανει το ταχινι,σου το ειχα ξαναπει.Πριν τον υπνο να το παιρνεις τις μερες που δεν τρως ξηρους καρπους.

Περιμενω κι αλλες απαντησεις για τα λιπαρα στο πρωινο.Ειναι λιγο θολο το τοπιο,τι κανουμε τελικα?Σχετικα με τα Ω,αν δε κανουν στο πρωινο,στο προπροπονητικο και στο μεταπροπονητικο ποτε να τα παιρνουμε εκτος απ το βραδυ?

Σογκοκου,ενας φιλος μου εχει μειον στο λιπος.

----------


## deluxe

30γρ ταχινι το πρωι ειναι οτι πρεπει! Το πρωινο πρεπει να ειναι δυνατο για να αντεξουμε την υπολοιπη ημερα. Το ταχινι με πρεβιοτικες ινες εχει πολυ λιγα σακχαρα και λιγοτερα λιπαρα. Δοκιμαστε το.

----------


## kwstas25

*100γρ κοκορας ποσο προτεινη-θερμιδες  εχει???*

----------


## alien.carmania

> Keysersoze εχεις κανει 50 ερωτησεις για το ταχινι και εχεις παρει αλλες τοσες απαντησεις.Τι αλλο να σου πουμε?Απ τη στιγμη που λεμε οχι λιπαρα δε κανει το ταχινι,σου το ειχα ξαναπει.Πριν τον υπνο να το παιρνεις τις μερες που δεν τρως ξηρους καρπους.
> 
> Περιμενω κι αλλες απαντησεις για τα λιπαρα στο πρωινο.Ειναι λιγο θολο το τοπιο,τι κανουμε τελικα?Σχετικα με τα Ω,αν δε κανουν στο πρωινο,στο προπροπονητικο και στο μεταπροπονητικο ποτε να τα παιρνουμε εκτος απ το βραδυ?
> 
> Σογκοκου,ενας φιλος μου εχει μειον στο λιπος.


ειναι καλα να περνουμε μια καψουλα ω το βραδυ? γιατι ο γιαννης καπου εγραψε οχι λιπαρα πριν τον υπνο..! αλλα τον ειχα ρωτησει για ξηρους οχι για ω..!

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Keysersoze εχεις κανει 50 ερωτησεις για το ταχινι και εχεις παρει αλλες τοσες απαντησεις.


Ναι, διαφορετικες.
Και μαλιστα στην ερωτηση σε περιοδους ογκου ποτε,ποσο και καθε ποσο να τρωμε απαντηση δεν εχω παρει.
Οκ, μπορει να μην γνωριζει καποιος την απαντηση αλλα μην φορτωνεις και τσαμπα, ετσι?




> Τι αλλο να σου πουμε?Απ τη στιγμη που λεμε οχι λιπαρα δε κανει το ταχινι,σου το ειχα ξαναπει.Πριν τον υπνο να το παιρνεις τις μερες που δεν τρως ξηρους καρπους.


Ο απο κατω σου δεν φαινεται να συμφωνει. Βασικα δεν πολυσυμφωνεις με τον εαυτο σου αποτι βλεπω



> Περιμενω κι αλλες απαντησεις για τα λιπαρα στο πρωινο.Ειναι λιγο θολο το τοπιο

----------


## Eddie

> ειναι καλα να περνουμε μια καψουλα ω το βραδυ? γιατι ο γιαννης καπου εγραψε οχι λιπαρα πριν τον υπνο..! αλλα τον ειχα ρωτησει για ξηρους οχι για ω..!



Εγω παιρνω το βραδυ για να καθυστερησω και την αφομοιωση της πρωτεινης.




> Ναι, διαφορετικες.
> Και μαλιστα στην ερωτηση σε περιοδους ογκου ποτε,ποσο και καθε ποσο να τρωμε απαντηση δεν εχω παρει.
> Οκ, μπορει να μην γνωριζει καποιος την απαντηση αλλα μην φορτωνεις και τσαμπα, ετσι?
> 
> 
> Ο απο κατω σου δεν φαινεται να συμφωνει. Βασικα δεν πολυσυμφωνεις με τον εαυτο σου αποτι βλεπω


Κατ αρχας δε φορτωνω.2ον,το να μπαινεις σε ενα φορουμ και να ρωτας 50 φορες το ιδιο πραγμα δυο τεινα σημαινει,η οτι δεν εχεις ψαξει πολυ να βρεις την απαντηση(αν υπαρχει) η κανεις δε μπορει-δεν ξερει να σου απαντησει.

Εγω σου ειπα τη γνωμη μου,δεν ειπα ποιο ειναι σωστο και ποιο λαθος.Ακουω και αλλες γνωμες και καλο θα ηταν να δωθει απο τους πιο εμπειρους μια απαντηση αν και εφοσων γνωριζουν.

Επισης ο απο κατω μου φαινεται να μη συμφωνει με τιποτα σε αυτο το φορουμ,επισης οτι του λενε (καλοπροαιρετα) δε φαινεται να το εφαρμοζει καθως εχει τα δικα του πιστευω.Απλα απορω γιατι κανει ερωτησεις αφου οτι και να του πουμε θα κανει το δικο του.

Τεσπα,η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου.Οτι θελεις κανε,ποσως με αφορα.Θελεις να φας,φαε,δε θελεις μη τρως :08. Toast:

----------


## giorgospet

> μηλο,ξινομηλο κανα μικρο γλυκο φρουτο,εκτος αν εισαι σε πολυ αυστηρη διαιτα.
> 
> η αν θες να το χεσεις,καντο cheat με καμια μπαρα προτεινης,αλλα οχι τις μεγαλες(400 θερμιδες).


Φθιάξε ζελέ χωρίς ζάχαρη δεν σου προσφέρει τίποτα από άποψη θρεπτικών ουσιών αλλά ούτε θερμίδες.

----------


## Eddie

> Φθιάξε ζελέ χωρίς ζάχαρη δεν σου προσφέρει τίποτα από άποψη θρεπτικών ουσιών αλλά ούτε θερμίδες.


+1 :03. Thumb up: 

Και γω φτιαχνω τετοια διαολια και μου αρεσουν.Απλα οχι συχνα πυκνα λογο ασπαρταμης.Επισης μου τη σπαει που μεχρι στιγμης βρισκω μονο κερασι και φραουλα.Χαθηκε ενα ροδακινο??

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Τεσπα,η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου.Οτι θελεις κανε,ποσως με αφορα.Θελεις να φας,φαε,δε θελεις μη τρως


Σωστο κιαυτο
Τεσπα, λεω να πονταρω στο ενστικτο και στην παραδοση και να τρωω το πρωι την κουταλια μου. Οπως και να το κανεις μεχρι να μου δοθει μια απαντηση με επιχειρημα για το αναποδο δεν βρισκω λογικοτερο να τρωω κατι που ειναι 55% λιπη εστω και ακορεστα πριν κοιμηθω απο το να την τρωω πριν ξεκινησει η μερα

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδες για βραδυ σε καμια εκτακτη περιπτωση αν ξεμινουμε απο γιαουρτια..αντι για 2 γιαουρτια+αμυγδαλα εφαγα 1 γιαουρτι με 1 σκουπ myofusion και τα αμυγδαλα.ενταξει δν ειναι?

----------


## sogoku

> Παιδες για βραδυ σε καμια εκτακτη περιπτωση αν ξεμινουμε απο γιαουρτια..αντι για 2 γιαουρτια+αμυγδαλα εφαγα 1 γιαουρτι με 1 σκουπ myofusion και τα αμυγδαλα.ενταξει δν ειναι?


Μια χαρα ειναι και πολλων πηγων αυτη

----------


## xstreeme

160gr αβραστο ρυζι πως μπορω να δω με τη ποσοτητα βρωμης ισοδυναμει?Θελω στο γευμα 1 ωρα μετα την προπονηση να αλλαξω το ρυζι και να βαλω βρωμη..ξερετε?

----------


## sogoku

Τα 160 γραμμαρια ρυζιου υδατανθρακικα καλυπτονται με 184 γραμμαρια βρωμης.
Θερμιδικα καλυπτονται με 149 γραμμαρια βρωμης.

Για μαυρο ρυζι μιλωντας.

----------


## xstreeme

Aρα δηλαδη οταν στο γευμα 1 ωρα μετα την προπονηση εβαζα 160γρ καστανο ρυζι τωρα θα βαλω 185γρ βρωμη?

----------


## sogoku

> Aρα δηλαδη οταν στο γευμα 1 ωρα μετα την προπονηση εβαζα 160γρ καστανο ρυζι τωρα θα βαλω 185γρ βρωμη?


Μην παραποιεις τα λογια μου σε παρακαλω εγω δεν μιλησα για τετοιες ποσοτητες.
184 σου ειπα.
Αν θες να φτασεις τον υδατανθρακα του μαυρου ρυζιου τοσο νομιζω πρεπει να φας.
Τι κολλημα εφαγες τωρα με την βρωμη?

----------


## Lexo

ρε παιδια αν βρισκομαι σε λα8ος 8εμα συγνωμη αλλα 8ελω να ρωτησω κατι να μ πειτε καμια γνωμη γυμναζομαι 9 μηνες εκανα ογκο με υψος 1,74 εφτασα τα 78 κιλα εδω και 30 :01. Sad:  μερες περιπου εκανα διατροφη γραμμωσης και ειμαι 69 κιλα με ποσοστο λιποθς 8α λεγα γυρω στο 14% τι λετε να συνεχησω μεχρι να φανουν κοιλιακοι τελειωσ η στοπ?

----------


## xstreeme

ρε sogoku απλα ρε φιλος βαρεθηκα συνεχια ρυζι ρυζι και πατατες δν μου αρεσουν οποτε η μονη εναλακτικη ειναι βρωμη εκτος αν κανω λαθος

----------


## arisfwtis

δοκιμασε γλυκοπατατα

----------


## scarone

Για το γευμα που λεει ο φυλος μια ωρα μετα τ μεταπρωπονετικο...για υδατανθρακα τι λεει χυλοπιτες;

----------


## -beba-

> Για το γευμα που λεει ο φυλος μια ωρα μετα τ μεταπρωπονετικο...για υδατανθρακα τι λεει *χυλοπιτες*;


Εχω μπερδευτεί...........βάλε τόνο γιατί δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς..........χυλόπιτες ή χυλοπίτες?    :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Για ογκο χυλοπίτες
Για γραμμωση χυλόπιτες(γιατι μετα δεν μπορεις να φας και γραμμωνεις)

----------


## KeyserSoze

Nα ρωτησω και κατι αλλο
Αν σε μια μερα θεωρουμε πως ξεφυγαμε λιγο στα προηγουμενα γευματα σε υ/α(πχ εφαγα αρκετα μακαρονια το μεσημερι) το βραδυ στο γευμα πχ με τον τονο ειναι καλυτερο να τους αποφυγουμε ή θα "χαλασουν" την απορροφηση των πρωτεινων του τονου ας πουμε?

----------


## SepTum

Θα βοηθησει αν κοψω τη δεξτροζη απο το μεταπροπονητικο.Τωρα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης περνω ενα scoop whey & ενα δεξτροζη .Εχω πεσει σε λιπος αρκετα και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει να χανω μυικη μαζα.Αν κοψω τη δεξτροζη θα με βοηθησει?

----------


## scarone

> Εχω μπερδευτεί...........βάλε τόνο γιατί δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς..........χυλόπιτες ή χυλοπίτες?


χυλοπίτες...ξες τ ζυμαρικο,κ λεω ν τ παρω για υδατανθρακα οχι για πρωτεινη οπω τον τονο,αν και οι χυλοπιτες εχουν κ αυτεσ πρωτεινες,αλλα σαν ζυμαρικο/δημητριακο ρωτησα αν μπορω ν το παρω για πηγη υδατανθρακα κυρως




> Για ογκο χυλοπίτες
> Για γραμμωση χυλόπιτες(γιατι μετα δεν μπορεις να φας και γραμμωνεις)


Δεν παρατηρω κατι τετοιο σ μενα τουλαχιστον...κ ακομα χυλοπιτες σε γραμμωση κ ειδικα σε γευμα 8 η ωρασ...δεν μου ακουγεται κ πολυ καλο θα προτημουσα λιγο ρυζι δεν ξερω ισωσ εχεισ δικιο

----------


## scarone

> Θα βοηθησει αν κοψω τη δεξτροζη απο το μεταπροπονητικο.Τωρα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης περνω ενα scoop whey & ενα δεξτροζη .Εχω πεσει σε λιπος αρκετα και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει να χανω μυικη μαζα.Αν κοψω τη δεξτροζη θα με βοηθησει?


αφου λες χανεις λυποσ και δεν χανεις κ μαζα γτ να την κοψεις;

----------


## Doctorg

> Μην παραποιεις τα λογια μου σε παρακαλω εγω δεν μιλησα για τετοιες ποσοτητες.
> 184 σου ειπα.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## just

μπορει να ακουεται γελιο αλλα ο ζωμος κοτας ή ζωμος λαχανικων μπορουμε να βαλουμε στα φαγητα μας ή μονο γευση δινει και ειναι αχρηστο και εχει 1000 πραγματα μεσα που επηρεαζει την γραμμωση?

----------


## Blackie

Guys, ερώτηση... Δεδομένου πως πρέπει να παίρνουμε νωρίς τους αμυλώδεις υδατάνθρακες, υπάρχει θέμα αν κάνουμε το γεύμα με ρύζι και κρέας πριν την προπόνηση (εννοείται αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα πριν), να το μοιράσουμε στα 2 ή δεν παίζει ρόλο; Συνήθως έκανα προπόνηση μετά το πρωϊνό, αλλά τώρα που θα την κάνω μεταξύ 2ου και 3ου γεύματος, αναρωτιέμαι τι θα ήταν καλύτερο!

----------


## sogoku

> Guys, ερώτηση... Δεδομένου πως πρέπει να παίρνουμε νωρίς τους αμυλώδεις υδατάνθρακες, υπάρχει θέμα αν κάνουμε το γεύμα με ρύζι και κρέας πριν την προπόνηση (εννοείται αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα πριν), να το μοιράσουμε στα 2 ή δεν παίζει ρόλο; Συνήθως έκανα προπόνηση μετά το πρωϊνό, αλλά τώρα που θα την κάνω μεταξύ 2ου και 3ου γεύματος, αναρωτιέμαι τι θα ήταν καλύτερο!


Πρωι αμυλο μετα αμυλο πρπονηση και παλι αμυλο.
Στα πλαισια του καθημερινου σου υδατανθρακα.

----------


## Blackie

Σε περίπτωση που τρώω 100γρ ρύζι μετά το προπονητικό να το σπάσω σε 2 δόσεις, 1 πριν και 1 μετά την προπόνηση ή να το διπλασιάσω;

----------


## sogoku

> Σε περίπτωση που τρώω 100γρ ρύζι μετά το προπονητικό να το σπάσω σε 2 δόσεις, 1 πριν και 1 μετά την προπόνηση ή να το διπλασιάσω;


Νομιζω αναλογα με την καθημερινη σου δοση.Πχ τρως 200 γραμ υδατ σπαστο εσυ αναλογα σε  3 δοσεις οπως σε βολευει.
Ετσι νομιζω.
Πχ 80 70 50

----------


## Blackie

> Νομιζω αναλογα με την καθημερινη σου δοση.Πχ τρως 200 γραμ υδατ σπαστο εσυ αναλογα σε  3 δοσεις οπως σε βολευει.
> Ετσι νομιζω.
> Πχ 80 70 50


Άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα προ-προπονητικά και μετά-προπονητικά, κοινώς, δεν έχει μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη μετά την προπόνηση ο οργανισμός τους αμυλώδεις. Ωραίος, σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## skuzka

Καλησπέρα, πρόσφατα (εδώ και 2 μήνες) έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή και γυμναστήριο με σκοπό την αύξησή της μυικής μου μάζας. Προσπαθώ να μαζέψω πληροφορίες για το τι πρέπει να κάνω και πως, άλλα όλα είναι λίγο χαοτικά στο internet. Θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψετε στο τι να αλλάξω η αν είναι καλή η ημερήσια διατροφή μου. ξεκινώντας να πω ότι είμαι 22 χρονών, 81 κιλά, και 1,89 ύψος.

-Πρωινό
2 τοστ με γαλοπούλα και τυρί χαμηλό σε λιπαρά, 1 μήλο και ένα scoop πρωτεΐνης σε 400 ml 1,5% γάλα ( η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη δεν είναι άπλα whey άλλα έχει 8 πήγες προτείνων)

-Μεσημέρι (μετά από δυόμιση ώρες)
130 γρ κοτόπουλο στήθος βρασμένο και 100 γρ ρύζι

-Απόγευμα (μετά την προπόνησή)
1 scoop πρωτεΐνης σε 400 ml γάλα 1,5%, 70 γρ ρύζι βραστό

-Βραδινό 
σαλάτα κυρίως μαρούλι  με 4-5 κουταλιές λάδι και ότι είναι μαγειρεμένο όπως: όσπρια, κόκκινο κρέας με μακαρόνια η μια μεγάλη κονσέρβα τόνου μέσα στη σαλάτα

-Πριν τον ύπνο
2 ασπράδια βραστού αυγού , 300ml γάλα, 1 μπανάνα, 1 πορτοκάλι

τα γεύματα γίνονται κάθε δυόμιση με τρεις ώρες εκτός του μεταπροπονητικου που γίνεται μετά απο 4 περίπου ώρες.
την πρωτεΐνη μου την πρότεινε η υπάλληλος στο μαγαζί απο το οποίο την αγόρασα με την λογική ότι αφού δεν παίρνω έξτρα υδατάνθρακες σε σκόνη να πάρω πρωτεΐνη με περισσότερες πηγές. ισχύει???
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :01. Mr. Green: .

----------


## arisfwtis

και στοιχηματιζω οτι την πηρες απο ta xtreme stores και σου προτεινε την complete8
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## skuzka

> και στοιχηματιζω οτι την πηρες απο ta xtreme stores και σου προτεινε την complete8


χαχαχαχα.... Ναι...!

----------


## Blackie

> Καλησπέρα, πρόσφατα (εδώ και 2 μήνες) έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή και γυμναστήριο με σκοπό την αύξησή της μυικής μου μάζας. Προσπαθώ να μαζέψω πληροφορίες για το τι πρέπει να κάνω και πως, άλλα όλα είναι λίγο χαοτικά στο internet. Θα ήθελα να με συμβουλέψετε στο τι να αλλάξω η αν είναι καλή η ημερήσια διατροφή μου. ξεκινώντας να πω ότι είμαι 22 χρονών, 81 κιλά, και 1,89 ύψος.
> 
> -Πρωινό
> 2 τοστ με γαλοπούλα και τυρί χαμηλό σε λιπαρά, 1 μήλο και ένα scoop πρωτεΐνης σε 400 ml 1,5% γάλα ( η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη δεν είναι άπλα whey άλλα έχει 8 πήγες προτείνων)
> 
> -Μεσημέρι (μετά από δυόμιση ώρες)
> 130 γρ κοτόπουλο στήθος βρασμένο και 100 γρ ρύζι
> 
> -Απόγευμα (μετά την προπόνησή)
> ...


Αρχικώς το ότι περιέχει πολλών ειδών πρωτεΐνης δεν πρέπει να το θεωρείς κάτι το θετικό (σε περίπτωση που το θεωρείς).

2ον, το ρύζι ακριβώς μετά την προπόνηση δεν κάνει καλό, εκείνη την ώρα θες υδατάνθρακες που ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη ταχύτατα (γλυκόζη, δεξτρόζη). Επίσης δε θες γάλα γιατί έχει λιπαρά, τα οποία καθυστερούν την αφομοίωση της πρωτεΐνης.

3ον, 5 κουταλιές λάδι τις βρίσκω υπερβολικές, καλύτερα να πάρεις 2 και μοιρασμένες, όχι μονοκοπανιά.

4ον, το βράδυ μην τρως φρούτα, ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη σου και οι υδατάνθρακές σου δε θα σε κρατήσουν, αντιθέτως, θα μετατραπούν σε λίπος, παρ'όλο που παίρνεις τα λιπαρά από το γάλα. Αντιθέτως, να τρως ξηρούς καρπούς γιατί λόγω των λιπαρών οι υδατάνθρακες θα σε κρατήσουν όλο το βράδυ που θα είσαι νηστικός.

Αυτά τα ολίγα, αν κάνω κάπου λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος.

----------


## skuzka

> Αρχικώς το ότι περιέχει πολλών ειδών πρωτεΐνης δεν πρέπει να το θεωρείς κάτι το θετικό (σε περίπτωση που το θεωρείς).
> 
> 2ον, το ρύζι ακριβώς μετά την προπόνηση δεν κάνει καλό, εκείνη την ώρα θες υδατάνθρακες που ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη ταχύτατα (γλυκόζη, δεξτρόζη). Επίσης δε θες γάλα γιατί έχει λιπαρά, τα οποία καθυστερούν την αφομοίωση της πρωτεΐνης.
> 
> 3ον, 5 κουταλιές λάδι τις βρίσκω υπερβολικές, καλύτερα να πάρεις 2 και μοιρασμένες, όχι μονοκοπανιά.
> 
> 4ον, το βράδυ μην τρως φρούτα, ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη σου και οι υδατάνθρακές σου δε θα σε κρατήσουν, αντιθέτως, θα μετατραπούν σε λίπος, παρ'όλο που παίρνεις τα λιπαρά από το γάλα. Αντιθέτως, να τρως ξηρούς καρπούς γιατί λόγω των λιπαρών οι υδατάνθρακες θα σε κρατήσουν όλο το βράδυ που θα είσαι νηστικός.
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα, αν κάνω κάπου λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος.


Βασικά άμα μπορούσες να μου προτείνεις κάτι άλλο σαν μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα και ένα γεύμα για πριν τον ύπνο θα το εκτιμούσα..!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

μεταπροπονητικο μια πρωτεινη whey με νερο και μια κουταλια μελι η γλυκοζη πιστευω εισαι μια χαρα.
και μετα απο κανα 40λεπτο το στερεο γευμα εννοειτε ετσι

----------


## Blackie

Αυτό που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι, μεταπροπονητικά πρωτεΐνη μαζί με σκόνη δεξτρόζης (τη βρίσκεις στα φαρμακεία, αν μπερδεύεσαι κάνε αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ), ή γλυκόζη από σούπερμαρκετ, κάτι κλασσικά βαζάκια "hai". Η δεξτρόζη είναι καλύτερη, απλά, επειδή έχει ημ. λήξης είναι σχετικά δυσεύρετη. Ακόμα καλύτερη είναι η μαλτοδεξτρόζη, αλλά αυτή κι αν δε βρίσκεται. Αν είσαι ψείρας, πήγαινε στα άρθρα διατροφής και δες πως είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος κατανάλωσης του μεταπροπονητικού ροφήματος!

Edit: Για ποσότητες απευθύνσου στα άρθρα διατροφής. Προσωπικά "δουλεύω" με το συντελεστή 0.55 x κιλά άλιπης μάζας = γραμμάρια ποσότητας γλυκόζης/δεξτρόζης/μαλτοδεξτρόζης που θες μαζί με το scoop πρωτεΐνης.

Για το γεύμα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό, θες οπωσδήποτε πρωτεΐνη με κρεατίνη (κρέας) και αμυλώδεις υδατάνθρακες (σύνθετοι υδατάνθρακες), όπως καστανό ρύζι, γλυκοπατάτα ή και μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως κλπ.

Για βράδυ σου προτείνω επίσης δοκιμασμένη συνταγή, 1 γιαούρτι 2% με 10 αμύγδαλα. Γιαούρτι λόγω καζεΐνης, να σε κρατήσει όλο το βράδυ (το ίδιο κάνει και το γάλα πάνω/κάτω) και αμύγδαλα λόγω λιπαρών ω-6 και επειδή τα λιπαρά κρατάνε σχετικά σταθερή την ινσουλίνη.

Για ό,τι άλλο θες εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## arisfwtis

μαλτο και δεξτροζη εχει στα xtreme stores παντως 


 :01. Wink:

----------


## skuzka

τη δεξτροζη την βάζετε στο ίδιο διάλυμα με το νερό και την πρωτεΐνη στο σεικερ η σε άλλο????
άρα εφόσον έχω 70 κιλά άλυπης μάζας να βάζω 39 γρ δεξτροζη?
μια κουταλιά μέλι η μια μπανάνα που βλέπω πολύ κόσμο να καταναλώνει μετά την προπόνηση κάνει την ίδια δουλεία η η δεξτροζη είναι ανώτερη???
κατά τα άλλα το πρόγραμμα της διατροφής πως σας φάνηκε?

----------


## Blackie

Στο ίδιο, το χτυπάς και το πίνεις, με νερό εννοείται! 0.55 είναι ο συντελεστής για γράμμωση, τώρα αν θές για όγκο διάβασε το ανάλογο άρθρο!

Από εκεί και πέρα στο πρωϊνό θες παραπάνω υδατάνθρακες και αμυλώδεις (βρώμη) αν κι έτσι δε νομίζω να έχεις θέμα. Προσπάθησε να βάλεις ένα ακόμα γεύμα με κρέας και σαλάτα, μόνο. Επίσης, τα όσπρια δε νομίζω πως κάνουν τόσο καλό και σαν να παραείναι πολλοί οι υδατάνθρακές σου για βράδυ... Εννοείται πως λευκά μακαρόνια τα κόβεις, δε βοηθάνε, εκτός από ολικής άλεσης και συγκεκριμένα 1 ώρα μετά το προπονητικό ή να τα χωρίσεις σε γεύματα, με τη διαφορά πως όσο νυχτώνει πρέπει να τρως λιγότερα (παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις, 200γρ αμυλώδεις υδατάνθρακες σε 3 γεύματα =  100-60-40).

----------


## skuzka

> Στο ίδιο, το χτυπάς και το πίνεις, με νερό εννοείται! 0.55 είναι ο συντελεστής για γράμμωση, τώρα αν θές για όγκο διάβασε το ανάλογο άρθρο!
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα στο πρωϊνό θες παραπάνω υδατάνθρακες και αμυλώδεις (βρώμη) αν κι έτσι δε νομίζω να έχεις θέμα. Προσπάθησε να βάλεις ένα ακόμα γεύμα με κρέας και σαλάτα, μόνο. Επίσης, τα όσπρια δε νομίζω πως κάνουν τόσο καλό και σαν να παραείναι πολλοί οι υδατάνθρακές σου για βράδυ... Εννοείται πως λευκά μακαρόνια τα κόβεις, δε βοηθάνε, εκτός από ολικής άλεσης και συγκεκριμένα 1 ώρα μετά το προπονητικό ή να τα χωρίσεις σε γεύματα, με τη διαφορά πως όσο νυχτώνει πρέπει να τρως λιγότερα (παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις, 200γρ αμυλώδεις υδατάνθρακες σε 3 γεύματα =  100-60-40).


επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος  :01. Razz:  το ρύζι θεωρείται υδατάνθρακας αμυλώδης δλδ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσω και την ημερήσια ποσότητά ρυζιού σε γραμμάρια στον διαχωρισμό που προτείνεις (πχ: 100-60-40) ???

----------


## Blackie

Έιναι αμυλώδης, είναι ιδανικός υδατάνθρακας για ενέργεια, να το πω απλά "να σε κρατάει όλη μέρα", διότι διοχετεύεται αργά. Αναλόγως τη διατροφή σου (γι'αυτό σε παραπέμπω στα άρθα, εγώ θα σου πω γενικά πράγματα που ίσως δε σου κάνουν τίποτα), θα φας και το ανάλογο αριθμό υδατανθράκων. Προσωπικά που είμαι στη γράμμωση, τρώω 100-150 ημερησίως, εσύ δε ξέρω. Φάε από 100-200 και δες τι θα σου κάνουν και αναλόγως κράτα ή κόψε!

Ο διαχωρισμός που σου έκανα (εξερουμένου του πρωϊνού) είναι σε περίπτωση που δε θες να τα φας το ρύζι/γλυκοπατάτα κλπ σε ένα γεύμα, αλλά σε 2 ή σε 3, απλά όσο πλησιάζεις προς την απραγία (ύπνος), καλό είναι να τρως πιο λίγους αμυλώδεις και περισσότερο πράσινα λαχανικά (γι'αυτό σου είπα κρέας με σαλάτα). Προσωπικά, που πάω μετά το πρωϊνό για προπόνηση, τρώω τον αμυλώδη στο 3ο γεύμα, αν όμως τύχει να πάω αρκετά πιο αργά, μεταξύ 2ου και 4ου γεύματος, για παράδειγμα, το σπάω στα 2, για να φάω πριν και μετά την προπόνηση. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες!

----------


## skuzka

ναι φιλε μου γίνανε καπως πιο ξεκαθαρα τα πραγματα. σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## skuzka

για κανονικό γεύμα μετά την προπόνηση κάνει ο μαγειρεμένος κιμάς? εννοώ δίνει την κατάλληλη ποσότητα κρεατίνης η όχι???
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## -beba-

> χυλοπίτες...ξες τ ζυμαρικο,κ λεω ν τ παρω για υδατανθρακα οχι για πρωτεινη οπω τον τονο,αν και οι χυλοπιτες εχουν κ αυτεσ πρωτεινες,αλλα σαν ζυμαρικο/δημητριακο ρωτησα αν μπορω ν το παρω για πηγη υδατανθρακα κυρως


Καλύτερη ιδέα είναι η βραστή ή ψητή πατάτα ή το καστανό ρίζι βραστό για σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## giannis64

> για κανονικό γεύμα μετά την προπόνηση κάνει ο μαγειρεμένος κιμάς? εννοώ δίνει την κατάλληλη ποσότητα κρεατίνης η όχι???
> ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


 
την απαρετητη ποσοτητα κρεατινης δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να την παρεις απο ενα γευμα με κιμα!!

αν τον ζυγησεις ομως μπορεις να παρεις την πρωτεινη που θελεις!!

----------


## Eddie

> την απαρετητη ποσοτητα κρεατινης δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να την παρεις απο ενα γευμα με κιμα!!
> 
> αν τον ζυγησεις ομως μπορεις να παρεις την πρωτεινη που θελεις!!


Eτσι!!!

Επισης αν δε κανω λαθος,το μοσχαρι ειναι το πιο πλουσιο σε κρεατινη σε σχεση με τα αλλα κρεατα.

----------


## scarone

Παιδες για τσεκαρετε την διατροφη μου λιγο σασ περιμενω εκει ν την βελτιωσουμε και ν προτεινεται αλλαγες: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=9673

----------


## Kaikala7

Παιδιά επειδή μου τελείωσε η πρωτείνη μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι να φάω πριν τον ύπνο;

----------


## scarone

> Παιδιά επειδή μου τελείωσε η πρωτείνη μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι να φάω πριν τον ύπνο;


200 γρ γιαουρτι 2%

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδιά επειδή μου τελείωσε η πρωτείνη μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι να φάω πριν τον ύπνο;


400gr γιαουρτι 2% και λιγα μυγδαλα,η τυρι κοτατζ.Μπορεις επισης να φας ασπραδια αλλα με ενα η δυο κροκους ωστε να καθυστερησεις την απορροφηση.

----------


## scarone

> 400gr γιαουρτι 2% και λιγα μυγδαλα,η τυρι κοτατζ.Μπορεις επισης να φας ασπραδια αλλα με ενα η δυο κροκους ωστε να καθυστερησεις την απορροφηση.


 ο γιαννης εχει πει οχι λυπαρα πριν τον υπνο....οσο γοα το γιαουρτι αναλογα με τις αναγκεσ σ φιλε

----------


## Eddie

> ο γιαννης εχει πει οχι λυπαρα πριν τον υπνο....οσο γοα το γιαουρτι αναλογα με τις αναγκεσ σ φιλε


Eγω ειμαι ο Βασιλης και λεω λιπαρα πριν τον υπνο.

Αυτο που λεει ο γιαννης ειναι λογικο,αλλα οταν μιλαμε για μονοψηφιο λιπος.

Οσο για το γιαουρτι,αν σου φτανουν εσενα 16-18γρ πρωτεινης για 7-8 ωρες παω πασο :08. Toast:

----------


## scarone

Παιδες για τσεκαρετε την διατροφη μου λιγο σασ περιμενω εκει ν την βελτιωσουμε και ν προτεινεται αλλαγες: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=9673

----------


## Kaikala7

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια παιδιά!

----------


## KeyserSoze

Δυο ερωτήσεις γιατί μπερδεύτηκα

1. Τι ακριβως θελουμε να κανει η ινσουλινη το βραδυ που κοιμομαστε?(ρωταω γιατι ο φιλος Blackie τονισε οτι τα ω6 στα αμυγδαλα πριν τον υπνο βοηθανε να μεινει σταθερη η ινσουλινη τη νυχτα. Βασικα τι ΔΕΝ θελουμε να κανει η ινσουλινη το βραδυ για να δουμε κυριως τι δεν πρεπει να τρωμε το βραδυ)

2. Ποσο εγκληματικο ειναι που το πρωι ΟΤΑΝ επιλεγω σαν πηγη πρωτεινης τα ασπραδια απο τα αυγα τρωω 3-4 αλλα πχ για καθε 4 τρω και 2 κροκους(απο αποψη λιπους). Επισης, τα ασπραδια μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν πχ το γιαουρτι σαν τελευταιο γευμα πριν τον υπνο? Γιατι δεν αντεχω συνεχεια γιαουρτι και ο φιλος Γιαννης προτεινε 3 εναλλακτικες με whey. Αλλη εναλλακτικη σε κανονικη τροφη δεν παιζει?

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδες σε φαση ογκου στο γευμα 1 ωρα μετα την προπ και το μεσημεριανο..Πρεπει να σκας?Γιατι εγω με 160γρ(αβραστο) +κοτοπουλο πχ +σαλατα χορτενω ικανοποιητικα αλλα δεν σκαω..Και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να σκας για αυτο το λογο κιολας εχουμε και ανα 2-3 ωρες γευματα..Τι λετε εσεις?Ηθελα να ρωτησω για να ειμαι σιγουρος :01. Wink:

----------


## ioannis1

> Δυο ερωτήσεις γιατί μπερδεύτηκα
> 
> 1. Τι ακριβως θελουμε να κανει η ινσουλινη το βραδυ που κοιμομαστε?(ρωταω γιατι ο φιλος Blackie τονισε οτι τα ω6 στα αμυγδαλα πριν τον υπνο βοηθανε να μεινει σταθερη η ινσουλινη τη νυχτα. Βασικα τι ΔΕΝ θελουμε να κανει η ινσουλινη το βραδυ για να δουμε κυριως τι δεν πρεπει να τρωμε το βραδυ)
> 
> 2. Ποσο εγκληματικο ειναι που το πρωι ΟΤΑΝ επιλεγω σαν πηγη πρωτεινης τα ασπραδια απο τα αυγα τρωω 3-4 αλλα πχ για καθε 4 τρω και 2 κροκους(απο αποψη λιπους). Επισης, τα ασπραδια μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν πχ το γιαουρτι σαν τελευταιο γευμα πριν τον υπνο? Γιατι δεν αντεχω συνεχεια γιαουρτι και ο φιλος Γιαννης προτεινε 3 εναλλακτικες με whey. Αλλη εναλλακτικη σε κανονικη τροφη δεν παιζει?


χααχαχαχ αφασια εισαι.εχει πολλες λυσεις αν δεν θεσ σκονη απλα η σκονη ειναι ελαφρια στο στομαχι.φαε 6 ασπραδια με ενα ποτηρι απαχο γαλα.οι λυσεις αυτες που εδωσα ειναι αμεσως πριν τον υπνο.αν κανεις 2 ωρες μεχρι να πεσεις για υπνο φαε κρεατικο με μια σαλατουλα.η ινσουλινη μεταφερει πρωτεινες κλπ στα κυταρα.πιος ειπε δεν κανει να φας υδατανθρακαπριν τον υπνο;ενταξει λιγο γιατι κοιμασαι και δεν καιιγεται.

----------


## ioannis1

> Παιδες σε φαση ογκου στο γευμα 1 ωρα μετα την προπ και το μεσημεριανο..Πρεπει να σκας?Γιατι εγω με 160γρ(αβραστο) +κοτοπουλο πχ +σαλατα χορτενω ικανοποιητικα αλλα δεν σκαω..Και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να σκας για αυτο το λογο κιολας εχουμε και ανα 2-3 ωρες γευματα..Τι λετε εσεις?Ηθελα να ρωτησω για να ειμαι σιγουρος


ειναι αρκετος ο υδατανθρακας.δεν χρειαζεται να σκας αλλανα τρως τις ποσοτητες που χρειαζεται.

----------


## Manos1989

> χααχαχαχ αφασια εισαι.εχει πολλες λυσεις αν δεν θεσ σκονη απλα η σκονη ειναι ελαφρια στο στομαχι.φαε 6 ασπραδια με ενα ποτηρι απαχο γαλα.οι λυσεις αυτες που εδωσα ειναι αμεσως πριν τον υπνο.αν κανεις 2 ωρες μεχρι να πεσεις για υπνο φαε κρεατικο με μια σαλατουλα.η ινσουλινη μεταφερει πρωτεινες κλπ στα κυταρα.πιος ειπε δεν κανει να φας υδατανθρακαπριν τον υπνο;ενταξει λιγο γιατι κοιμασαι και δεν καιιγεται.


Γιάννη γιατί λες 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο ότι μπορεί να φάει κρέας+σαλάτα?
Ακριβώς πριν τον ύπνο τι κακό έχει?Ισα ισα λιγότερες ώρες καταβολισμού.
Λέω κάτι λάθος? :01. Unsure:

----------


## magayver

ρε παιδια οταν δουλευετε πως την παλευεται με τα γευματα, τις τελευταιες 3 εβδομαδες δουλευω βραδυ 20.00-02.00 κ να τρωω στην δουλεια λιγο δυσκολο. 
Λετε να τρωω σαν παππουστης πριν κ μετα  :01. Smile:  ?
Κ κατι αλλο ειπα να παρω φυστικοβουτυρο ποτε ειναι η ιδανικη στιγμη για να το τρωω?

----------


## arisfwtis

ταπερακι αδερφε το καλυτερο απολα
και ασε τους γυρω σου να λενε οτι θελουν :08. Toast:

----------


## magayver

ρε σαν φωτογραφος δουλευω ρε σε εκδηλωσεις π χρονοσ για ταπερ κ φαι.  :01. Sad:

----------


## -beba-

> ρε σαν φωτογραφος δουλευω ρε σε εκδηλωσεις π χρονοσ για ταπερ κ φαι.


Σε γάμους, βαφτήσεις κ.λ.π.? δουλεύεις σαν φωτογράφος? Γιατί αν είναι έτσι μπορείς να τρώως με τους καλεσμένους από το μενού της εκδήλωσης..... 
Φαντάζομαι και τα φιλετάκια τους θα τα έχουν και τις σαλάτες....επιδόρπιο μη τρώως, δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## magayver

δεν ειναι ετσι πλεον.τις προαλλες ετωγα κατι  digestive χωρις ζαχαρη κ με κανανε παρατηριση. δηλ να τρωω αρκετα πριν τιν δοθλεια κ μετα δν στεκει ε? 


 Κ μ αθτο το φυστικοβουτηρο τη παιζει? ποτε να το τρωω

----------


## arisfwtis

τοστ με κρεατικο ,αυγο κλπ δν παιζει να παιρνεις μαζι σου

αν τρως πχ ακριβως πριν φυγεις στις 20 :00 μετα τρως το τοστακι στις 22:00 και τελος μολις γυρνας τρως παλι στο σπιτι
το εχεις δοκιμασει ετσι?

----------


## ioannis1

> Γιάννη γιατί λες 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο ότι μπορεί να φάει κρέας+σαλάτα?
> Ακριβώς πριν τον ύπνο τι κακό έχει?Ισα ισα λιγότερες ώρες καταβολισμού.
> Λέω κάτι λάθος?


δεν μπορω εγω να κοιμηθω αν φαω αμεσως πριν.

----------


## just

> τοστ με κρεατικο ,αυγο κλπ δν παιζει να παιρνεις μαζι σου
> 
> αν τρως πχ ακριβως πριν φυγεις στις 20 :00 μετα τρως το τοστακι στις 22:00 και τελος μολις γυρνας τρως παλι στο σπιτι
> το εχεις δοκιμασει ετσι?


πως να φαει τοστ αφου το βραδυ απαγορευονται οι συν8ετοι(?) υδατανθρακες??μιλαω για το ψωμακι

----------


## -beba-

> δεν ειναι ετσι πλεον.τις προαλλες ετωγα κατι  digestive χωρις ζαχαρη κ με κανανε παρατηριση. δηλ να τρωω αρκετα πριν τιν δοθλεια κ μετα δν στεκει ε? 
> 
> 
>  Κ μ αθτο το φυστικοβουτηρο τη παιζει? ποτε να το τρωω


Φυστικοβούτυρο ως το μεσημέρι-απόγεμα. Εχουν και λίγη ζάχαρη όμως...............

----------


## CROCOJET

> Eτσι!!!
> 
> Επισης αν δε κανω λαθος,το *μοσχαρι* ειναι το πιο πλουσιο σε κρεατινη σε σχεση με τα αλλα κρεατα.


Νομίζω είναι το χοιρινό, αλλά το λέω με πολύ μεγάλη επιφύλαξη...

----------


## arisfwtis

Έχει μετρηθεί πώς 30 γρ μοσχάρι περιλαμβάνει 5γρ κρεατίνης monohydrated και 30γρ κόκκινου κρέατος περιλαμβάνει 2γρ κρεατίνης monohydrated

http://www.dietup.gr/antras/fitness/1989.html

 :01. Wink:

----------


## CROCOJET

> Έχει μετρηθεί πώς 30 γρ *μοσχάρι* περιλαμβάνει 5γρ κρεατίνης monohydrated και 30γρ *κόκκινου κρέατος* περιλαμβάνει 2γρ κρεατίνης monohydrated


Thanks φίλε, αλλά το μοσχάρι δεν είναι κόκκινο κρέας;  :01. Unsure: 

Επίσης έχω διαβασει και για τη ρέγγα ότι έχει αρκετή κρεατίνη (και μάλιστα την περισσότερη από τα ψάρια), η οποία δεν αναφέρεται στο άρθρο.

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..Σε περιοδο ογκου παντα..Το σαββαροκυριακο πχ αν ξηπνησω 10 φαω το πρωινο μου και κατα τις 10,30 ξαναριξω εναν υπνακο μεχρι το και ξυπνησω στις 12 που ειναι το ενδεκατιανο υπαρχει καπιο προβλημα?

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι..Σε περιοδο ογκου παντα..Το σαββαροκυριακο πχ αν ξηπνησω 10 φαω το πρωινο μου και κατα τις 10,30 ξαναριξω εναν υπνακο μεχρι το και ξυπνησω στις 12 που ειναι το ενδεκατιανο υπαρχει καπιο προβλημα?


οχι

----------


## scarone

Τι μπορω να φαω μαζι με τ ασπραδια ετσι ωστε να καθυστερησω την αποροφηση;

----------


## just

μετα απο μεταπροπονητικο ειπαμε μπορουμε να τρωμε μπανανα σωστα?για τον γρηγορο υδατανθρακα που εχει σωστα?ή μελι αν και δεν κανει στη γραμμωση..η ερωτηση μου ειναι μπορουμε να τρωμε σκετη γλυκοζη μεταπροπονητικα?και 2ο τι εχει στην μπανανα και πρεπει να τρωγεται μεταπροπονητικα?

----------


## Manos1989

> μετα απο μεταπροπονητικο ειπαμε μπορουμε να τρωμε μπανανα σωστα?για τον γρηγορο υδατανθρακα που εχει σωστα?ή μελι αν και δεν κανει στη γραμμωση..η ερωτηση μου ειναι μπορουμε να τρωμε σκετη γλυκοζη μεταπροπονητικα?και 2ο τι εχει στην μπανανα και πρεπει να τρωγεται μεταπροπονητικα?


Ιδανικά μεταπροπονητικά προτιμάμε wms ή virtago.Μπορείς να φας οτι υδατάνθρακα θες,από δεξτρόζη-γλυκόζη μέχρι βρώμη και ρύζι.Στην ανάγκη που δεν έχεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από τα ΤΟΣΑ που υπάρχουν,φάε ζάχαρη LoL.

----------


## just

> Ιδανικά μεταπροπονητικά προτιμάμε wms ή virtago.Μπορείς να φας οτι υδατάνθρακα θες,από δεξτρόζη-γλυκόζη μέχρι βρώμη και ρύζι.Στην ανάγκη που δεν έχεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από τα ΤΟΣΑ που υπάρχουν,φάε ζάχαρη LoL.


και μπανανα! στη μπανανα υπαρχει γλυκοζη?

----------


## beefmeup

> Τι μπορω να φαω μαζι με τ ασπραδια ετσι ωστε να καθυστερησω την αποροφηση;


ξηροκαρπια,φυστικοβουτυρο.

----------


## xstreeme

Ρε παιδια..Σε περιοδο ογκου..αν πχ τελιωσεις 7 η ωρα προπ και παρεις την whey σου κλπ..8 η ωρα τρως το φαι σου με ρυζι 160γρ + 150 γρ κοτοπουλο για μενα προσωπικα..Στο επομενο γευμα στις 10 τρωω το ιδιο χωρις το ρυζι..Πρεπει να βαζουμε και ρυζι τοσο βραδι?Εφοσον μεσημερι και γευμα μετα την προπονηση εχει το καθε ενα 160γρ ρυζι?

----------


## Andrikos

> Έχει μετρηθεί πώς 30 γρ μοσχάρι περιλαμβάνει 5γρ κρεατίνης monohydrated και 30γρ κόκκινου κρέατος περιλαμβάνει 2γρ κρεατίνης monohydrated
> 
> http://www.dietup.gr/antras/fitness/1989.html


Η κριτική που θα κάνω είναι στο link οπότε ελπίζω να μην το πάρεις προσωπικά. 

Ο personal trainer που έγραψε αυτό το άρθρο μάλλον έχει  κάνει διατριβή στην παραπληροφόρηση γιατί δεν παραθέτει ίχνος βιβλιογραφίας-επιστημονικής τεκμηρίωσης.  Η δόση των 5 γρ κρεατίνης βρίσκονται σε μερικά κιλά μοσχάρι.  αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λέει όλοι θα τρώγαμε 30 γρ μοσχάρι και δεν θα είχε νόημα να λαμβάνουμε κρεατίνη από συμπλήρωμα.

----------


## Eddie

> Τι μπορω να φαω μαζι με τ ασπραδια ετσι ωστε να καθυστερησω την αποροφηση;





> ξηροκαρπια,φυστικοβουτυρο.


+ ταχινι,1-2 καψουλες Ω η ακομα και 2 κροκους.

----------


## scarone

2 καψουλες υποφαες που εχουν λιπαρα Ω λες να κανουν;

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια για αλλαγη αντι για 160γρ(αβραστο) ρυζι εβρασα 160γρ(αβραστα) μακαρονια ολικης αλεσης τα ισια..Μπορω να τα εχω και αυτα καποιεσ φορες αντι για το ρυζι?

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδια για αλλαγη αντι για 160γρ(αβραστο) ρυζι εβρασα 160γρ(αβραστα) μακαρονια ολικης αλεσης τα ισια..Μπορω να τα εχω και αυτα καποιεσ φορες αντι για το ρυζι?


ναι αλλα η αναλογια ειναι διαφορετικη

----------


## scarone

για ρυζι τ κιτρινο ειναι καλο;

----------


## alien.carmania

το καλυτερο ειναι καστανο και basmati...! εγω κανω μιξη αυτον τον δυο...!

----------


## ioannis1

> Παιδια για αλλαγη αντι για 160γρ(αβραστο) ρυζι εβρασα 160γρ(αβραστα) μακαρονια ολικης αλεσης τα ισια..Μπορω να τα εχω και αυτα καποιεσ φορες αντι για το ρυζι?


καπου καπου στην εβδομαδα αντκατεστησε το ρυζι με μακαρονια να αλλαξει λιγο η διατροφη για να αντεξεις τη διατροφη .γενικα αποφευγω τα ζυμαρικα με βαζουν κιλα ευκολα αλλα για αλλαγη ειναι καλα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## Eddie

> καπου καπου στην εβδομαδα αντκατεστησε το ρυζι με μακαρονια να αλλαξει λιγο η διατροφη για να αντεξεις τη διατροφη .γενικα αποφευγω τα ζυμαρικα με βαζουν κιλα ευκολα αλλα για αλλαγη ειναι καλα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα.


Δλδ τι υδατανθρακα προτιμας??Πατατα ας πουμε?

----------


## just

> το καλυτερο ειναι καστανο και basmati...! εγω κανω μιξη αυτον τον δυο...!


το basmati ειναι ασπρο ρυζι?

----------


## salpas18

> το basmati ειναι ασπρο ρυζι?


nai

----------


## KeyserSoze

Σε τι βαθμο ειναι λογικη η μειωση λήψης υ/α σε μια low carb διατροφη?
Σε ογκου έπαιζα 35/50/15(πρω-υα-λιπη)
Σε low carb πόσο να κατέβω?

----------


## ioannis1

> Δλδ τι υδατανθρακα προτιμας??Πατατα ας πουμε?


για γραμμωσηπροτιμω πατατα.ειναι και πιο βολικη να την παιρνω στη δουλεια μου και εχει και καλιο.

----------


## ioannis1

> Σε τι βαθμο ειναι λογικη η μειωση λήψης υ/α σε μια low carb διατροφη?
> Σε ογκου έπαιζα 35/50/15(πρω-υα-λιπη)
> Σε low carb πόσο να κατέβω?


εγω βαζω 60-30-10.

----------


## just

> nai


αφου ειναι ασπρο γιατι το προτιμουμε με το καστανο?

----------


## just

> για γραμμωσηπροτιμω πατατα.ειναι και πιο βολικη να την παιρνω στη δουλεια μου και εχει και καλιο.


κανονικη πατατα ετσι?

----------


## salpas18

> αφου ειναι ασπρο γιατι το προτιμουμε με το καστανο?


αυτος που στο προτηνε ας σου το απαντηση γτ αυτο δεν το ξερω αλλα αν υπο8εσουμε οτι το καστανο ειναι πιο αργης αποροφισις αν δεν κανο λα8ος ειναι για να εχουμε πιο μεγαλη διαρκια προσληψης υδατανθρακον

----------


## Manos1989

> αφου ειναι ασπρο γιατι το προτιμουμε με το καστανο?


χαμηλότερος γλυκαιμικός δείκτης=μικρότερη έκκριση ινσουλίνης=λιγότερη αποθήκευση λίπους.




> κανονικη πατατα ετσι?


γλυκοπατάτα καλύτερα αλλα όπως και για το ρύζι.......λεπτομέρειες.
Ανάλογα πόσο αυστηρά θέλει να κάνει διατροφή ο καθένας.

----------


## Doctorg

Ερώτηση: Έχει κλείσει το γυμναστήριο που πάω για 20 ημέρες. Θα κάνω προπόνηση σπίτι. Το μεταπροπονητικό να το παίρνω μόλις τελειώνω τα βάρη και μετά να βγάζω τον σκύλο βόλτα, ή να τελειώνω τα βάρη και τη βόλτα με το σκύλο και μετά το μεταπροπονητικό;

----------


## thegravijia

> Ερώτηση: Έχει κλείσει το γυμναστήριο που πάω για 20 ημέρες. Θα κάνω προπόνηση σπίτι. Το μεταπροπονητικό να το παίρνω μόλις τελειώνω τα βάρη και μετά να βγάζω τον σκύλο βόλτα, ή να τελειώνω τα βάρη και τη βόλτα με το σκύλο και μετά το μεταπροπονητικό;


η βολτα ειναι χαλαρα η εχεις κανα τερας που σου βγαινει η γλωσα εξω για να το κρατησεις ?

----------


## Doctorg

Είναι κάτι το ενδιάμεσο, πάμε με ένα έντονο περπάτημα και άναλογα τώρα τι θα συναντήσουμε στο δρόμο για να τσιτώσει.

----------


## alien.carmania

oταν ειμαστε σε διατροφη ογκου το πρωι μεσα στο μπλεντερ ειναι καλα να βαζουμε γαλα αντι για νερο?

----------


## sogoku

> oταν ειμαστε σε διατροφη ογκου το πρωι μεσα στο μπλεντερ ειναι καλα να βαζουμε γαλα αντι για νερο?


Τεραστια κουβεντα ανοιγεις.Εγω ειμαι σε διαιτα και εχω γαλα.

----------


## paulakos

Παιδες,μπορω να κανω γυμ και παραλληλα να τρωω βραστα αυγα?Καθε μιση ωρα και 2 ασπραδια...μπορω???
Μην ρωτησετε γιατι να το κανω,απλα την βρισκω.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## thanasis reaction

αν την βρισκεις καντο,αλλα θεωρω οτι δεν σου προσφερει κατι.

----------


## Manos1989

> Παιδες,μπορω να κανω γυμ και παραλληλα να τρωω βραστα αυγα?Καθε μιση ωρα και 2 ασπραδια...μπορω???
> Μην ρωτησετε γιατι να το κανω,απλα την βρισκω....


χαχα ίσα ίσα θα έχεις συνεχή ροή αμινοξέων στους μύες!

----------


## Eddie

> για γραμμωσηπροτιμω πατατα.ειναι και πιο βολικη να την παιρνω στη δουλεια μου και εχει και καλιο.


Οκ :08. Toast: 

Την εχω παραμελησει και εδω και 4 μηνες που ακολουθω ενα διατροφικο πλανο εχω φαει 5 φορες ολο κι ολο.Καθε μερα τρωω ρυζι καστανο,δε το εχω βαρεθει σε καμια περιπτωση απλα ειναι καιρος πιστευω να αλλαξω λιγο τις πηγες μου.


Μπορει να μου πει καποιος,για 70-80 γρ υδατανθρακα ποσα γρ πατατα πρεπει να φαμε??

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδες,μπορω να κανω γυμ και παραλληλα να τρωω βραστα αυγα?Καθε μιση ωρα και 2 ασπραδια...μπορω???
> Μην ρωτησετε γιατι να το κανω,απλα την βρισκω....


μονο και μονο που εχεις τΑ π@π@ρια να βγαλεις το ασπραδι και να το φας την ωρα της προπονησης μπροστα στους αλλους respect απο μενα αδερφε

----------


## Doctorg

> Παιδες,μπορω να κανω γυμ και παραλληλα να τρωω βραστα αυγα?Καθε μιση ωρα και 2 ασπραδια


Το Πάσχα φαντάζομαι θα είναι η καλύτερη σου  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast:

----------


## alien.carmania

> Τεραστια κουβεντα ανοιγεις.Εγω ειμαι σε διαιτα και εχω γαλα.


to ρωτησα γιατι πολλα ατομα πιστευω εχουν αυτην την απορια...! ξερουμε οτι το κοτοπουλο η γενικα το γευμα η whey αφομοιονονται σε 2 με 3 ωρες αρα βαζουμε το πρωι την βρωμη την whey την μπανανα το μελι με νερο σε 2 με 3 ωρες θα αφομοιοθει, με το γαλα ποση ωρα θα παρει...?

----------


## sogoku

Ψιλα γραμματα για εμας.Βαλε ενα 1,5% δεν θα παιζουμε με τα δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## ioannis1

> Οκ
> 
> Την εχω παραμελησει και εδω και 4 μηνες που ακολουθω ενα διατροφικο πλανο εχω φαει 5 φορες ολο κι ολο.Καθε μερα τρωω ρυζι καστανο,δε το εχω βαρεθει σε καμια περιπτωση απλα ειναι καιρος πιστευω να αλλαξω λιγο τις πηγες μου.
> 
> 
> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος,για 70-80 γρ υδατανθρακα ποσα γρ πατατα πρεπει να φαμε??


η πατατα εχει περιεκτικοτητα 20% σε υδατανθρακα ενω το ρυζι 70%.υπολογισε λοιπον :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> η πατατα εχει περιεκτικοτητα 20% σε υδατανθρακα ενω το ρυζι 70%.υπολογισε λοιπον


Χαχαχ,οκ ευχαριστω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## SepTum

1.Ποση πρωτεινη εχει περιπου μια φετα του τοστ γαλοπουλα?
2.Αν στο πρωινο βαζω περιπου 40γρ πρωτεινη και στο τελευταιο γευμα 20γρ~ ειναι μεγαλο λαθος οσον αφορα την κατανομη?Πρωινο:30γρ quaker 300ml γαλα 1scoopwhey και τελευταιο γευμα(snack)γιαουρτι 2%.

----------


## thegravijia

> 1.Ποση πρωτεινη εχει περιπου μια φετα του τοστ γαλοπουλα?
> 2.Αν στο πρωινο βαζω περιπου 40γρ πρωτεινη και στο τελευταιο γευμα 20γρ~ ειναι μεγαλο λαθος οσον αφορα την κατανομη?Πρωινο:30γρ quaker 300ml γαλα 1scoopwhey και τελευταιο γευμα(snack)γιαουρτι 2%.



1. 100gr γαλοπουλα εχουν 30γρ πρωτεινης.
(δεν ξερω αυτες ππυ πουλανε στα σουπερ αν καν εχουν πρωτεινη μεσα  :08. Turtle: )
παρε μοσχαρισιο κιμα πολυ φθηνοτερα θα βγει και πολυ μεγαλη ποσοτητα)

2.μονο 40γρ βρωμη γιατι ?
οχι δεν ειναι λαθος αυτο με την πρωτεινη

----------


## SepTum

> 1. 100gr γαλοπουλα εχουν 30γρ πρωτεινης.
> (δεν ξερω αυτες ππυ πουλανε στα σουπερ αν καν εχουν πρωτεινη μεσα )
> παρε μοσχαρισιο κιμα πολυ φθηνοτερα θα βγει και πολυ μεγαλη ποσοτητα)
> 
> 2.μονο 40γρ βρωμη γιατι ?
> οχι δεν ειναι λαθος αυτο με την πρωτεινη


1.Την βαζω σε τοστ γιαυτο αλλα μαλλον θα παρω ολοκληρη και θα κοβω κομματια κυριως λογω των συντηριτικων.Κιμας εχει μαλλον και λιγοτερη πρωτεινη και δεν παει στο τοστ.
2.30 γρ βρωμη θεωρεται λιγο?Εγω ετσι στο ματι μου φαινεται πολυ γιαυτο το ελλατωσα.Αλλα και επειδη ειμαι σε γραμμωση προτιμω να βαζω λιγο.
3.Να κοψω γαλα απο πρωινο και γιαουρτι απο βραδυνο γιατι εχει ψιλοκολησει στο τελευταιο σταδιο(για μενα παντα).Η μηπως τη γλυκοζη απο μεταπροπονητικο?

----------


## thegravijia

ο μοσχαρισιος κιμας εχει πολυ πρωτεινη .
100γρ δινουν περιπου 30γρ ,
και ειναι απο τις καλυτερες πηγες πρωτεινης.

----------


## paulakos

> μονο και μονο που εχεις τΑ π@π@ρια να βγαλεις το ασπραδι και να το φας την ωρα της προπονησης μπροστα στους αλλους respect απο μενα αδερφε


Βασικα εχω σπιτι μου γυμναστηριο οποτε η μονος ειμαι η με κανα φιλο :01. Mr. Green: ,αλλα το respect μην το περνεις πισω γιατι θα μπορουσα να μην το πω και να φανω αλανι σε γυνμαστηριο με κοσμο στην Ελλαδα νομιζω σε 10(00) χρονια,οταν θα κανουμε μαθημα διατροφολογιας στο δημοτικο :01. Mr. Green: 



> Το Πάσχα φαντάζομαι θα είναι η καλύτερη σου


 :01. Razz:

----------


## paulakos

> χαχα ίσα ίσα θα έχεις συνεχή ροή αμινοξέων στους μύες!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> Βασικα εχω σπιτι μου γυμναστηριο οποτε η μονος ειμαι η με κανα φιλο,αλλα το respect μην το περνεις πισω γιατι θα μπορουσα να μην το πω και να φανω αλανι σε γυνμαστηριο με κοσμο στην Ελλαδα νομιζω σε 10(00) χρονια,οταν θα κανουμε μαθημα διατροφολογιας στο δημοτικο


οκ καλη η πλακα αλλα αν το λες σοβαρα νομιζω ειναι τελειως ακυρο + οτι θα χαλασεις το στομαχι σου + οτι θα ξερασεις σιγουρα
και στη τελικα τιι να σου κανουν 2 ασπραδια
?

----------


## Geo84

Εγώ πάντως αυγά πριν την προπόνηση σταματησα να τρώω. Δε παλεύεται το aftertaste κτλ κτλ κατά τη διάρκειά της. Ειδικά άμα είναι και άλλοι τριγύρω.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Ερώτηση: Έχει κλείσει το γυμναστήριο που πάω για 20 ημέρες.


Ωχ, Νεοηρακλιώτης και συ?
 :01. Smile: 
Πλακα πλακα, μιας και αναφερθηκε για να μην ανοιγω τσαμπα τοπικ, εχω 12 μερες κενο απο σημερα που εκλεισε το gym μεχρι τη μερα που φευγω για διακοπες. Βαρη κτλ δεν εχω σπιτι αρα μπορει καποιος να προτινει 2-3 ασκησουλες να σωσουν οτι σωζεται μεχρι τις διακοπες?
Κανα push-up, τιποτα αρσεις ποδιων, πραγματα που μπορουν να γινουν σπιτι δλδ

Παμε στην ερωτηση διατροφης
40γρ quacker το πρωι γιατι ειναι λιγο ρε παιδια?Ποση να φαμε?Σε κουταλιες ειναι μπολικες παντως
Δεν εχει και την καλυτερη γευση ρε γαμωτο :01. Sad: 
Να ρωτησηω, τη whey την βαζετε στο ιδιο μπολ με τη βρωμη και το νερο το πρωι δλδ?
Γιατι εγω τρωω 40-50γρ quacker με 250ml περιπου απαχο γαλα και ξεχωρα παιρνω 20-30 γρ whey σε νερο

----------


## arisfwtis

τα quaker στο μπολακι πρωτεινη με νερο χτυπημα στο shaker και μετα το ριχνω στο μπολακι με την βρωμη 
αλλαζει ολη η γευση της βρωμης και γινεται τρομερο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

τα quaker στο μπολακι πρωτεινη με νερο χτυπημα στο shaker και μετα το ριχνω στο μπολακι με την βρωμη 
αλλαζει ολη η γευση της βρωμης και γινεται τρομερο :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. αδερφε εχεις καμια σχεση με υποτιτλους supernatural?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> τα quaker στο μπολακι πρωτεινη με νερο χτυπημα στο shaker και μετα το ριχνω στο μπολακι με την βρωμη 
> αλλαζει ολη η γευση της βρωμης και γινεται τρομερο





> υ.γ. αδερφε εχεις καμια σχεση με υποτιτλους supernatural?


το κανω και γω πολλες φορες αυτο :01. Wink:

----------


## Doctorg

> Ωχ, Νεοηρακλιώτης και συ?
> 
> 
> Πλακα πλακα, μιας και αναφερθηκε για να μην ανοιγω τσαμπα τοπικ, εχω 12 μερες κενο απο σημερα που εκλεισε το gym μεχρι τη μερα που φευγω για διακοπες. Βαρη κτλ δεν εχω σπιτι αρα μπορει καποιος να προτινει 2-3 ασκησουλες να σωσουν οτι σωζεται μεχρι τις διακοπες?
> Κανα push-up, τιποτα αρσεις ποδιων, πραγματα που μπορουν να γινουν σπιτι δλδ
> 
> Παμε στην ερωτηση διατροφης
> 40γρ quacker το πρωι γιατι ειναι λιγο ρε παιδια?Ποση να φαμε?Σε κουταλιες ειναι μπολικες παντως
> Δεν εχει και την καλυτερη γευση ρε γαμωτο
> ...


Θεσσαλονικιός είμαι αλλά ναι μένω τελευταία χρόνια Ν. Ηράκλειο  :03. Thumb up:  Τώρα για την βρώμη τη βάζω σε whey γεύση σοκολάτα και κρύο νερό και γίνεται super, λες και τρώω κάνα γλυκό. Τώρα για την ποσότητα της βρώμης αν χρειάζεσαι σε αυτό το γεύμα κανα 250 θερμ. απο υδατάνθρακα τα 40 δεν σε καλύπτουν, με 70γρ. είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## KeyserSoze

Δοκτορ

Μα 20 μερες ρε φιλε??Τραγικο που κλεινει τοσο. Αλλοι εχουν πληρωσει μηνα. Να δουμε το καινουριο τι θα λεει
Για τη βρωμη, εγω στο πρωινο την τρωω και υδατανθρακα παιρνω λογικα και απο τις 2 φρυγανιες ολικης που τρωω με ταχινι. Τεσπα, 70γρ μου φαινονται πολλα για τη γευση αλλα αν πρεπει θα τα φαω


Αρηφωτη

Λες να φτιαξει?Γιατι αυτο το πηχτο του quacker δεν αντεχεται γαμωτο.
Υποτιτλους supernatural καποιες φορες, πιο παλια, κυριως smallville

----------


## arisfwtis

θα φτιαξει σιγουρα
αλλη γευση με γαλα αλλη οταν πεφτει μεσα η πρωτεινη
 :01. Wink: 

ειδα το nickname σου σε ενα επεισοδιο και λεω ο ιδιος θα ναι δν παιζει να ναι συμπτωση :01. Smile:

----------


## Doctorg

> Δοκτορ
> 
> Μα 20 μερες ρε φιλε??Τραγικο που κλεινει τοσο. Αλλοι εχουν πληρωσει μηνα. Να δουμε το καινουριο τι θα λεει


Άσε KayzerSoze και έμενα με εκνεύρισε αυτό το θέμα και σε αυτό το γυμναστήριο όλο τέτοια γίνονται...  

_O kayzerZose δεν είναι ο Κέβιν Σπέισυ;_ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ledis

ρε παιδια μπορει να φανει αστιο αλλα επειδη καλοκαιρι ειναι και οσο να ναι αυξανονται οι φορες που τρωμε εξω ενα καλαμακι κοτοπουλο ποσα περιπου γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει?

----------


## giannis64

αναλογα το καλαμακι!
αν πουμε οτι μια μεριδα πρεπει να ειναι 120 γρ (2 καλαμακια)
το ενα (που και αυτο δεν θα ειναι καθαρο κρεας) θα εχει περιπου 15 γρ πρωτεινη!

----------


## Blackie

Ερώτηση... Το μεταπροπονητικό μας, λογίζεται εντός μισής ώρας από την τελευταία άρση κιλών στην προπόνηση με βάρη ή μέσα σε μισή ώρα από το τέλος γενικότερα (αν κάνουμε αερόβια μετά τα βάρη);

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ερώτηση... Το μεταπροπονητικό μας, λογίζεται εντός μισής ώρας από την τελευταία άρση κιλών στην προπόνηση με βάρη ή μέσα σε μισή ώρα από το τέλος γενικότερα (αν κάνουμε αερόβια μετά τα βάρη);


μολις καταλαβεις πως εισαι σε θεση να φας, καλα ρε παιδια τη ερωτησεις ειναι αυτες? σιγα μη χαλασει το πρωτόκολλο, φευγεις απο το γυμνναστηριο πας σπιτι τρως, τωρα αν ειναι 5 λεπτα αποσταση το σπιτι η μιση ωρα δεν τρέχει τιποτα, παντος στα 5 λεπτα ακομα λαχανιασμένος θα εισαι, αρα δεν μπορεις ακομη να φας.

----------


## thegravijia

ποσο αλατι πρεπει να τρωμε την περιοδο ογκου συνολικα την ημερα?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ποσο αλατι πρεπει να τρωμε την περιοδο ογκου συνολικα την ημερα?


οσο τρωει ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος, ουτε λυσσα θα τα φας ουτε ανάλατα βιγια.

----------


## thegravijia

> οσο τρωει ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος, ουτε λυσσα θα τα φας ουτε ανάλατα βιγια.


σκεφτομουν η παραπανω δοση μηπως βοηθαει στην κατακρατηση υγρων ?

----------


## ioannis1

τι να σε προσφερει η κατακρατηση υγρων;κακο κανει στην υγεια.και χωρις εξτρα αλατι παλι πολυ τρωμε.εγω τα τρωω αναλατα και την δευτερη μερα που φοραω τη φανελα γινεται ασπρη απο τα αλατα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> σκεφτομουν η παραπανω δοση μηπως βοηθαει στην  κατακρατηση υγρων ?



δε νομίζω να ισχύει αυτο, αλλα  τη θα πετύχεις αν κρατας περισσότερα νερά?!

----------


## thegravijia

> δε νομίζω να ισχύει αυτο, αλλα  τη θα πετύχεις αν κρατας περισσότερα νερά?!


ισως περισσοτερη δυναμη 
δεν ξερω απλα μου ρθε και το ρωτησα

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ισως περισσοτερη δυναμη 
> δεν ξερω απλα μου ρθε και το ρωτησα


ναι κατα καιρους εχεις κατι αναλαμπες σύντροφε, οχι ρε δεν ισχύει  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Toast:

----------


## SepTum

1.Τα παιδακια κοτοπουλο στα καρβουνα ειναι καλα για περιοδο γραμμωσης?Μου αρεσουν πολυ αλλα δε ξερω η πετσα αν θεωρειται οκ?
2.Το κακο στις φετες γαλοπουλας στο τοστ ειναι μονο τα συντηριτικα η εχουν και αρνητικο αντικτυπο σε λιπαρα κλπ?Καποια ευκολη εναλλακτικη?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> 1.Τα παιδακια κοτοπουλο στα καρβουνα ειναι καλα για περιοδο γραμμωσης?Μου αρεσουν πολυ αλλα δε ξερω η πετσα αν θεωρειται οκ?
> 2.Το κακο στις φετες γαλοπουλας στο τοστ ειναι μονο τα συντηριτικα η εχουν και αρνητικο αντικτυπο σε λιπαρα κλπ?Καποια ευκολη εναλλακτικη?


1. δεν ξερω να εχει παϊδάκια  το κοτόπουλο, η πετσα εχει λιπος.
2. τα αλλαντικα εχουν και λιπαρα εκτος απο το αλάτι.

----------


## Blackie

> μολις καταλαβεις πως εισαι σε θεση να φας, καλα ρε παιδια τη ερωτησεις ειναι αυτες? σιγα μη χαλασει το πρωτόκολλο, φευγεις απο το γυμνναστηριο πας σπιτι τρως, τωρα αν ειναι 5 λεπτα αποσταση το σπιτι η μιση ωρα δεν τρέχει τιποτα, παντος στα 5 λεπτα ακομα λαχανιασμένος θα εισαι, αρα δεν μπορεις ακομη να φας.


Για το ρόφημα λέω, όχι για το γεύμα με τα ρύζια και τα κρέατα! Αν πρέπει να το πάρουμε σε μισή ώρα από τα βάρη ή γενικά από το τέλος της προπόνησης, αν περιέχει και αερόβια...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Για το ρόφημα λέω, όχι για το γεύμα με τα ρύζια και τα κρέατα! Αν πρέπει να το πάρουμε σε μισή ώρα από τα βάρη ή γενικά από το τέλος της προπόνησης, αν περιέχει και αερόβια...


οταν ξελαχανιάσεις.

----------


## Blackie

> οταν ξελαχανιάσεις.


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες, απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη διαδικασία επακριβώς, γι'αυτό ρωτάω! Ο οργανισμός πρέπει να απορροφά την πρωτεΐνη άμεσα και, περί αυτού, στέκομαι στο παρακάτω, στο άρθρο διατροφής:

"Για να προσκομίσουμε τα μέγιστα μυϊκά κέρδη από την προπόνησή μας πρέπει να αντιστρέψουμε την έλλειψη γλυκογόνου και πρωτείνης σε πλεόνασμα το δυνατόν συντομότερο!"

Αν λοιπόν εγώ πάω και πλακωθώ στην αερόβια για μισή ή 1 ώρα μετά την προπόνηση με βάρη, ουσιαστικά δε ξεφεύγω απ'αυτή τη λογική; Θεωρείται περίοδος προπόνησης ή όχι η αερόβια;

----------


## thegravijia

> Καταλαβαίνω τι λες, απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη διαδικασία επακριβώς, γι'αυτό ρωτάω! Ο οργανισμός πρέπει να απορροφά την πρωτεΐνη άμεσα και, περί αυτού, στέκομαι στο παρακάτω, στο άρθρο διατροφής:
> 
> "Για να προσκομίσουμε τα μέγιστα μυϊκά κέρδη από την προπόνησή μας πρέπει να αντιστρέψουμε την έλλειψη γλυκογόνου και πρωτείνης σε πλεόνασμα το δυνατόν συντομότερο!"
> 
> Αν λοιπόν εγώ πάω και πλακωθώ στην αερόβια για μισή ή 1 ώρα μετά την προπόνηση με βάρη, ουσιαστικά δε ξεφεύγω απ'αυτή τη λογική; Θεωρείται περίοδος προπόνησης ή όχι η αερόβια;


το ροφημα το πινεις αφου τελειωσεις και τα βαρη και την αεροβια

----------


## Blackie

> το ροφημα το πινεις αφου τελειωσεις και τα βαρη και την αεροβια


Το κατάλαβα αυτό παιδιά, αλλά ήθελα μια παραπάνω ανάλυση, να καταλάβω τι παίζει στις 2 αυτές καταστάσεις. Anyway, καλύφθηκα!

----------


## thegravijia

> Το κατάλαβα αυτό παιδιά, αλλά ήθελα μια παραπάνω ανάλυση, να καταλάβω τι παίζει στις 2 αυτές καταστάσεις. Anyway, καλύφθηκα!


ναι οκ το ροφημα πρεπει να καταναλωνετε συντομα μετα την προπονηση 
αλλα αμα κανεις αεροβια θες να χασεις λιπος .
και θες το γλυκογονο στους μυς να ειναι χαμηλα για να γινει αυτο .
ε αμα πιεις το ροφημα πριν την αεροβια δεν εχει νοημα μετα να κανεις αεροβιο

----------


## Blackie

> ναι οκ το ροφημα πρεπει να καταναλωνετε συντομα μετα την προπονηση 
> αλλα αμα κανεις αεροβια θες να χασεις λιπος .
> και θες το γλυκογονο στους μυς να ειναι χαμηλα για να γινει αυτο .
> ε αμα πιεις το ροφημα πριν την αεροβια δεν εχει νοημα μετα να κανεις αεροβιο


Σωστό, αλλά καθυστερείς την πρόσληψη αμινοξέων στους μυς... Αυτό δεν είναι αρκετά "καταστροφικό" για τη δουλεία που έριξες;

----------


## ledis

> αναλογα το καλαμακι!
> αν πουμε οτι μια μεριδα πρεπει να ειναι 120 γρ (2 καλαμακια)
> το ενα (που και αυτο δεν θα ειναι καθαρο κρεας) θα εχει περιπου 15 γρ πρωτεινη!


δηλαδη με 2 παιρνω 30 γραμμαρια ???
σα πολυ μου φαινεται πως ειναι 15 ανα 1  :02. Shock:

----------


## Manos1989

> Σωστό, αλλά καθυστερείς την πρόσληψη αμινοξέων στους μυς... Αυτό δεν είναι αρκετά "καταστροφικό" για τη δουλεία που έριξες;


Ανάλογα που αποσκοπείς....
Αν θες την μέγιστη και πιο άμεση αναπλήρωση των μυών,τότε πάρτο μετά τα βάρη αλλά όπως είπε και ο τεραβιγια,δεν έχει κανένα νόημα μετά η αερόβια.
Αν θες να κάψεις λίπος,το παίρνεις μετά την αερόβια κι ας καταβολιστείς λίγο(αν καταβολιστείς).
Μπορείς βέβαια να κάνεις και το ιδανικό,δηλαδή να πηγαίνεις πρωινή αερόβια νηστικός και το απόγευμα για βάρη και το μεταπροπονητικό αμέσως.Εγώ όποτε βρίσκω καμιά μέρα ελεύθερη,αυτό κάνω.

----------


## giannis64

> Σωστό, αλλά καθυστερείς την πρόσληψη αμινοξέων στους μυς... Αυτό δεν είναι αρκετά "καταστροφικό" για τη δουλεία που έριξες;


 
εδώ πρέπει να σου γίνει τώρα ολόκληρη ανάλυση για γλυκογόνο, μυϊκό γλυκογόνο, λίπος, και άλλων πηγών ενέργειας του σώματος. Όπως επίσης και σε φάσεις καταβολισμού κλπ!
αν θες να δεις πως δουλεύει πήγαινε στο θέμα της αερόβιας, διάβασε και θα καταλάβεις!!

----------


## bbonline

Με τι να συνοδεύω τις φακές και τα μαυρομμάτικα φασόλια ώστε να έχω τον καλύτερο συνδυασμό αμινοξέων; 

Μέχρι τώρα έβαζα τόνο αλλά κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου το Γιάννη να λέει πως το τυρί είναι καλύτερος συνδυασμός.

----------


## -beba-

Νομίζω τόνος με όσπρια είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα....

----------


## giannis64

> Με τι να συνοδεύω τις φακές και τα μαυρομμάτικα φασόλια ώστε να έχω τον καλύτερο συνδυασμό αμινοξέων; 
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα έβαζα τόνο αλλά κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου το Γιάννη να λέει πως το τυρί είναι καλύτερος συνδυασμός.


 
ναι με το τυρι συμπληρωνεις την αλυσιδα αμινοξεων!!!

----------


## bbonline

Να τα τρώω μόνο με τυρί τότε και καθόλου τόνο, είναι καλύτερα;

Επίσης, μιλάμε για τυρί cottage;

----------


## -beba-

Ψάρι με τυρί μπορεί να σου φέρει ανακατοσούρα στο στομάχι...................

----------


## Doctorg

Κάνετε λίγο μια διευκρίνηση για ποιο ''τυρί''; Γιατί άλλοι λένε τυρί το κίτρινο που άλλοι το λένε κασέρι , άλλοι λένε τυρί την φέτα...

----------


## giannis64

για το ασπρο το τυρι μιλαω!!

----------


## Doctorg

> για το ασπρο το τυρι μιλαω!!


Τη φέτα δηλαδή

----------


## giannis64

ναι ρε συ!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Doctorg

> ναι ρε συ!!!!!


χαχαχα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  καλά εδώ στην Αθήνα τυρί για τοστ θα έπαιρναν  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

γιατι το τυρι του τοστ ποιο ειναι?

----------


## Doctorg

> γιατι το τυρι του τοστ ποιο ειναι?


Καλά μπλέξαμε :08. Turtle: ,

----------


## sogoku

Α για αυτο δεν γραμμωνω τοσο καιρο.

----------


## giannis64

> Α για αυτο δεν γραμμωνω τοσο καιρο.


 :03. Thumb up:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

εμείς εδώ στου χουριο όταν λέμε τυρί εννοούμε φεεεεεεετα!!!!

edit: εμεις αυτο το εμε κασερι!!!

----------


## SepTum

> Νομίζω τόνος με όσπρια είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα....


Kαι ειναι και φοβερο γευστικα.Λαδακι,ξυδακι,μαυροματικα(κρυα),τονος,ανιθος,και αλατοπιπιπερο.

----------


## -beba-

> εμείς εδώ στου χουριο όταν λέμε τυρί εννοούμε φεεεεεεετα!!!!
> 
> edit: εμεις αυτο το εμε κασερι!!!


Εχει δίκιο ο Γιάννης............."εμείς οι βλαχοι όπως λάχει". :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## just

> ναι ρε συ!!!!!


χαχα η φετα σιγουρα κανει για γραμμωση?

----------


## -beba-

> χαχα η φετα σιγουρα κανει για γραμμωση?


Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω καλή ιδέα λόγω του αλατιού. Η φέτα έχει αρκετό αλάτι και το αλάτι κάνει κατακράτηση υγρών.

----------


## Blackie

> εδώ πρέπει να σου γίνει τώρα ολόκληρη ανάλυση για γλυκογόνο, μυϊκό γλυκογόνο, λίπος, και άλλων πηγών ενέργειας του σώματος. Όπως επίσης και σε φάσεις καταβολισμού κλπ!
> αν θες να δεις πως δουλεύει πήγαινε στο θέμα της αερόβιας, διάβασε και θα καταλάβεις!!



Έχω καταλάβει, όσο μπορώ τουλάχιστον! :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

οπότε τελειώνεις τα βάρη, αερόβια και μετά παίρνεις το ρόφημα!!

----------


## Blackie

Όχι, απλά μεταφέρω την αερόβια!

----------


## scarone

Παιδες μια μικρη βοηθεια γιατι πουθενα δεν τ βρισκω...το ψωμι ολικης αλεσησ στα 100 γρ ποσο υδατανθρακα εχει;

----------


## Doctorg

> Παιδες μια μικρη βοηθεια γιατι πουθενα δεν τ βρισκω...το ψωμι ολικης αλεσησ στα 100 γρ ποσο υδατανθρακα εχει;


Κοντά στα 35 γρ.

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδες μια μικρη βοηθεια γιατι πουθενα δεν τ βρισκω...το ψωμι ολικης αλεσησ στα 100 γρ ποσο υδατανθρακα εχει;


αναλογα..απο 12 εως 15γρ ανα φετα.

το ιδιο με το λευκο δλδ.

----------


## FoTiS3

να ρωτησω κατι..το ελαιολαδο τι λιπαρα οξεα εχει?ω-3 ω6 ή ω-9?

----------


## beefmeup

> να ρωτησω κατι..το ελαιολαδο τι λιπαρα οξεα εχει?ω-3 ω6 ή ω-9?


τα δυο πρωτα.

----------


## scarone

φιλετο γαλοπουλασ καπνιστο (το αλλαντικο) ποσο πρωτεινη εχει στα 100γρ;......και κατι ακομα ισως σας φανει αστειο αλλα ετσι ειναι με μενα παιρνω καθημερινα (2,5+)x κιλα βαρους σε γραμμαρια πρωτεινης...ομως δεν μπορω να λαβω τον ιδανικο υδατανθρακα...τι μπορω να φαω κ ποσο για να μασω 350-400γρ υ/α;

----------


## arisfwtis

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...n-meats/1511/2
δες εδω για γαλοπουλα


για υδατανθρακα που λες
ρυζι βρωμη πατατα γλυκοπατατα ρυζογκοφρετες
οσπρια :08. Toast:

----------


## bbonline

Για πρωτεϊνη λέμε (το βάρος μας * 2) γραμμάρια ανά μέρα.

Για υδατάνθρακα ποιά είναι η φόρμουλα; Πόσους υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να παίρνω κάθε μέρα ανάλογα με το βάρος μου;

----------


## just

[QUOTE=Polyneikos;215735]

ντοματα,καλαμποκι κτλ...
 πολυνικε η ντοματα και το καλαμποκι απο οτι ξερω δεν κανει για περιοδο γραμμωσης..για την ντοματα ειμαι σιγουρος..για το καλαμποκι ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Manos1989

[QUOTE=just;216321]


> ντοματα,καλαμποκι κτλ...
>  πολυνικε η ντοματα και το καλαμποκι απο οτι ξερω δεν κανει για περιοδο γραμμωσης..για την ντοματα ειμαι σιγουρος..για το καλαμποκι ξερει κανεις?


Για το καλαμπόκι κι εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω +1!(αν και νομίζω δεν κάνει)
Για τη ντομάτα,σιγά και να φάς 1-2 ντομάτες δεν έγινε και τίποτα.Ναι μεν συγκαταλέγεται στα ''φρούτα'' και έχει σάκχαρα αλλά ψιλο-υπερβολή(κι εγώ τρώω που και που χωρίς να κανω κατάχρηση βέβαια) :01. Razz:

----------


## salpas18

> Για πρωτεϊνη λέμε (το βάρος μας * 2) γραμμάρια ανά μέρα.
> 
> Για υδατάνθρακα ποιά είναι η φόρμουλα; Πόσους υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να παίρνω κάθε μέρα ανάλογα με το βάρος μου;


αν δεν κανο λα8ος σε ογκο 6 και πρωτεϊνη 3

----------


## Polyneikos

> ντοματα,καλαμποκι κτλ...
> πολυνικε η ντοματα και το καλαμποκι απο οτι ξερω δεν κανει για περιοδο γραμμωσης..για την ντοματα ειμαι σιγουρος..για το καλαμποκι ξερει κανεις?


Νομίζω ότι δεν μιλαμε για αγωνιστικη διαιτα,αλλιως θα επρεπε να κοπουν πολλα...
Μην ειστε υπερβολικοι παιδια,κανεις δεν θα θολωσει από τις ντοματες και το καλαμποκι..Αυτα κοιτας αφου πεσεις κατω από 9-8%.Τοτε μιλαμε σε αλλα επίπεδα.
Η ντοματα  ή το καλαμπόκι γιατι δεν κανουν για γραμμωση αλήθεια;;
Αναφερομαστε σε θερμίδες(ανύπαρκτες),γλυκαιμικο δείκτη(χαμηλότερος από αλλες "σωστες τροφες");

----------


## Manos1989

> Νομίζω ότι δεν μιλαμε για αγωνιστικη διαιτα,αλλιως θα επρεπε να κοπουν πολλα...
> Μην ειστε υπερβολικοι παιδια,κανεις δεν θα θολωσει από τις ντοματες και το καλαμποκι..Αυτα κοιτας αφου πεσεις κατω από 9-8%.Τοτε μιλαμε σε αλλα επίπεδα.
> Η ντοματα  ή το καλαμπόκι γιατι δεν κανουν για γραμμωση αλήθεια;;
> Αναφερομαστε σε θερμίδες(ανύπαρκτες),γλυκαιμικο δείκτη(χαμηλότερος από αλλες "σωστες τροφες");


Εγώ για την ντομάτα ξέρω ότι συγκαταλέγεται στα φρούτα και έχει σάκχαρα.Δεν λέω ότι δεν τρώω αλλά την τρώω με μέτρο όπως και τα φρούτα.Ισως να είναι υπερβολή,ίσως να με πάει εκεί που θέλω λίγο νωρίτερα(σε συνδυασμό με όοοοοοοοοοολα τα υπόλοιπα προφανώς.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντα να κοιτατε και τα οφελη μιας τροφης που τρωτε ή δεν τρωτε,μην βλεπουμε μονο θερμίδες ή φρουκτόζη κτλ..That's the point,ας μην βγω οφ στο τόπικ του παλικαριου,όποιος θελει το ψαχνει τα ευεργετικα οφελη της ντοματας και νομίζω πως εχει θεση στην διατροφη ενος αθλουμενου,τωρα σε αυτους που ζητανε ακραια-γρήγορα αποτελεσματα ή με βλεψεις πρωταθλητισμου δεν μπορω να παρω θεση,αλλαζουν πολλα δεδομενα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

το κρεμμυδι δν εχει παραπανω σακχαρα απο την τοματα η κανω λαθος?

----------


## alien.carmania

εχει και το κρεμμιδη ζαχαρα?   :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:  ελεος με αυτες τις τροφες  :03. Bowdown:  αληθεια δεν το ξερω αυτο και εγω θελω να μαθω οχι οτι δεν θα τρωω, of topic για λιγο, οταν ημουν μικρος στην ταβερνα που εχουμε ολοι  με ηξεραν να  ο γιωργακης ο κρεμμιδοφαγος :08. Turtle:  τι να κανω παντα γυρνουσα με ενα στο χερι και εγω που το σκεφτομαι τωρα δεν ξερω πως το εκανα :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:    σιγα σιγα δεν θα τρωμε τιποτα οπως παει...!

----------


## SepTum

Προτεινετε τελευταιο γευμα πριν το υπνο για περιοδο γραμμωσης.Μεχρι τωρα ετρωγα γιαουρτι 2% απλα επειδη εχω κολησει λιγο σκεφτηκα να μειωσω τα γαλακτοκομικα και μιας και πινω και γαλα το πρωι και τρωω και cottage το μεσημερι μαλλον θα βγαλω το γιαουρτι αλλα δε ξερω τι να βαλω.Δε θα ηθελα whey γιατι παιρνω ηδη στο πρωινο καθως και στο μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## Vinn

Αν το τελευταιο σου γευμα απεχει απ τν ωρα που κοιμασαι προσθεσε ακομη ενα,αν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις κατευθειαν μετα..Κοτοπουλο ή ψαρι+σαλατα..Η αλλιως περιμενε να χωνεψεις λιγο..  :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

Ψαρι και σαλατα,καλο ακουγεται!!Πρωτεινη,Ω3 και ινες για καθυστερηση της αφομοιωσης.

Εγω εναλλακτικα θα εβαζα 8 ασπραδια και μια ΚΣ ταχινι ολικης,η μια καψουλα Ω,η 1-2 κροκους.

----------


## Vinn

Eddie επειδη εσυ εισαι κ τερατακι θα φας και κατι παραπανω προφανως..  :01. Razz: 
Για γραμμωση νομιζω ειναι οκ το ψαρακι με σαλατα..

----------


## Eddie

> Eddie επειδη εσυ εισαι κ τερατακι θα φας και κατι παραπανω προφανως.. 
> Για γραμμωση νομιζω ειναι οκ το ψαρακι με σαλατα..


Μη νομιζεις,εγω δε μπορω να πω οτι εκανα ακριβως γραμμωση αλλα εχω χασει 18 κιλα τους τελευταιους 4 μηνες.

Τεσπα,και μενα καλο μου φαινεται.

----------


## SepTum

> Αν το τελευταιο σου γευμα απεχει απ τν ωρα που κοιμασαι προσθεσε ακομη ενα,αν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις κατευθειαν μετα..Κοτοπουλο ή ψαρι+σαλατα..Η αλλιως περιμενε να χωνεψεις λιγο..


Τρωω το τελευταιο γευμα και κοιμαμαι μετα απο 2-3 ωρες απλα δε θα ηθελα να ειναι τοσο φαγητο αλλα κατι τυπου snack οπως γιαουρτι(ομως οχι γαλακτοκομικο).

----------


## just

αν καποιος περνει προινο η ωρα 8 μετα 11 μετα 2 μετα 5 κ μετα 8 και κοιμαται η ωρα 12 πρεπει να κανει κ 6ο γευμα κατα τις 11?σε περιπτωση που δεν γυμναζεται γιατι οπως βλεπετε λειπει το μεταπροπονητικο ή εστω και γενικα τις μερες που κανει μονο αεροβια?το χω απορια

----------


## Vinn

> Τρωω το τελευταιο γευμα και κοιμαμαι μετα απο 2-3 ωρες απλα δε θα ηθελα να ειναι τοσο φαγητο αλλα κατι τυπου snack οπως γιαουρτι(ομως οχι γαλακτοκομικο).



Χμμ..Κοιτα ενναλακτικη λυση ειναι και η καζεινη..Τωρα δεν μου ερχεται στο μυαλο κατι αλλο σε τυπου "snack" που μπορει να βοηθησει πριν τον υπνο..

----------


## KeyserSoze

Εχει σημασια η ωρα που πεφτουμε στο κρεβατι?
Γιατι για μενα το τελευταιο γευμα, (γιαουρτι 2% με αναλατα αμυγδαλα στον ογκο, σκετο γιαουρτι στη γραμμωση) ειναι ουσιαστικα 1 ωρα πριν πεσω στο κρεβατι αλλα δεν κανω καποια ενεργεια, μαλακιζομαι στο pc
Θελω να πω οτι αν θελω να το αλλαξω, δεν εχει νοημα να φαω μια κανα τονο+σαλατα, μου φαινεται πολυ βαρυ παροτι δεν θα κοιμηθω αμεσως γιατι δεν ειναι οτι θα κανω κατι να το καψω

Εχω κατι λαθος?

ΥΓ. Στον φιλο που ψαχνει εναλλακτικη για το γιαουρτι το βραδυ. Θα σου απαντησει ο Γιαννης, και αν σου πει εστω και ενα κανονικο τροφιμο και οχι καποια σκονη/χαπι, να μου τρυπησεις τη μυτη, χαχα  :01. Smile: 
Γιαννη χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι?

----------


## Vinn

> Εχει σημασια η ωρα που πεφτουμε στο κρεβατι?
> Γιατι για μενα το τελευταιο γευμα, (γιαουρτι 2% με αναλατα αμυγδαλα στον ογκο, σκετο γιαουρτι στη γραμμωση) ειναι ουσιαστικα 1 ωρα πριν πεσω στο κρεβατι αλλα δεν κανω καποια ενεργεια, μαλακιζομαι στο pc
> Θελω να πω οτι αν θελω να το αλλαξω, δεν εχει νοημα να φαω μια κανα τονο+σαλατα, μου φαινεται πολυ βαρυ παροτι δεν θα κοιμηθω αμεσως γιατι δεν ειναι οτι θα κανω κατι να το καψω
> 
> Εχω κατι λαθος?


Οχι δν εχεις κατι λαθος,περα απ τα αμυγδαλα που για μενα ειναι περιττα νομιζω..
Ο φιλος ηθελε μια ενναλακτικη λυση γιατι θελει να κοψει το γιαουρτι πριν απ τν υπνο..Και του προτεινα ψαρι+σαλατα..Οσο για το αν ειναι βαρυ,νομιζω πως οχι..Αλλα και παλι εξαρταται απ το στομαχι του καθενος ετσι..

----------


## giannis64

6 ασπραδια ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη!!!

----------


## magayver

σκεφτομαι να αρχισω και εγω να περνω δεξτροζη/γλυκοζη με το μεταπροπονιτικο, μιας κ δεν ξερω π να βρω λεω να περνω τα βαζακια HAI π εχουν γλυκοζη σε υγρη μορφη, 

μπορει να μου πει καπιος ποσες κουταλιες/λια να περνω , κ πρεπει να το διαλυω με νερο ι να το ριχνο ετσι οπως (πηχτο) ειναι στην στο σεικερ με την προτεινη κ να προσθετο το νε ρο στο τελος της προπονησης ?

----------


## SepTum

> σκεφτομαι να αρχισω και εγω να περνω δεξτροζη/γλυκοζη με το μεταπροπονιτικο, μιας κ δεν ξερω π να βρω λεω να περνω τα βαζακια HAI π εχουν γλυκοζη σε υγρη μορφη, 
> 
> μπορει να μου πει καπιος ποσες κουταλιες/λια να περνω , κ πρεπει να το διαλυω με νερο ι να το ριχνο ετσι οπως (πηχτο) ειναι στην στο σεικερ με την προτεινη κ να προσθετο το νε ρο στο τελος της προπονησης ?


Ρωτησες σε φαρμακια(φθηνοτερα) η στα extreme-stores?

Oσον αφορα για το εναλλακτικο του γιαουρτιου τα αυγα δεν ειναι ταχυας απορροφησης?Μηπως υπαρχει κατι αργο?Και κατι σαν στραπατσαδα στο τηγανι χωρις λαδι(αυγα,ντοματα,μανιταρια,κρεμμυδθ) ειναι καλο?

----------


## MichalisPorke

Καλησπερα εχω μια ερωτηση..Αν πχ σε ενα γευμα δεν εχω πατατα-ρυζι για υδατανθρακες και φαω μια αναλογη ποσοτητα ψωμι που περιεχει υδατανθρακε δεν ειναι το ιδιο?? :08. Turtle:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Ρε σεις, μου κανει εντυπωση ο αριθμος ασπραδιων που λετε
Δηλαδη 7-8 αυγα ποσο εχουν?Καμια 30αρια γρ πρωτεινη?
Ομως μηπως ειναι πολλα τα αυγα?Δεν ειναι επικινδυνα για κανα αναφυλακτικο
Μην παμε στον παραγοντα τιμη οπου 8 ασπραδια για πρωινο σε σκιζουν οικονομικα...

Μαρεσουν τα αυγα, φοβερη τροφη αλλα γιατι να προτιμησω 8 ασπραδια και οχι 3 ασπραδια και 20γρ whey με νερο?

----------


## sogoku

> Ρε σεις, μου κανει εντυπωση ο αριθμος ασπραδιων που λετε
> Δηλαδη 7-8 αυγα ποσο εχουν?Καμια 30αρια γρ πρωτεινη?
> Ομως μηπως ειναι πολλα τα αυγα?Δεν ειναι επικινδυνα για κανα αναφυλακτικο
> Μην παμε στον παραγοντα τιμη οπου 8 ασπραδια για πρωινο σε σκιζουν οικονομικα...
> 
> Μαρεσουν τα αυγα, φοβερη τροφη αλλα γιατι να προτιμησω 8 ασπραδια και οχι 3 ασπραδια και 20γρ whey με νερο?


Mπορεις και αυτο που λες αλλα οχι και σε σκιζουν οικονομικα.Την πρωτεινη τζαμπα στην δινουνε?

----------


## ee4649

από τα lidl η 10άδα μεγάλα αυγά κάνει μόλις 1.49 αν θυμάμαι καλά,1.49 για ένα καλό γεύμα καθημερινό θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι κ τπτ σημαντικό,αν σκεφτείς ότι 1-2 ευρώ χαλάς πάντου καθημερινά από εδώ και από εκει

εγώ παιδιά θέλω να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση
επειδή είμαι μέγας λάτρης των πιτόγυρων,μπορώ να βρω πουθενά πληροφορίες
για πρωτείνη-υδατάνθρακα-λίπος?
τα τρώω χωρίς λάδι-πατάτες,μόνο κρεμμύδι-τζατζίκι-πίτα-γύρος χοιρινός(λογικα 60-80γρ)
συνήθως τρώω 2 ή 3...ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω αναλυτικά ενα τέτοιο σουβλάκι πόση διατροφική αξία έχει σε πρωτείνη-υδατάνθρακα-λίπος?

----------


## sogoku

> από τα lidl η 10άδα μεγάλα αυγά κάνει μόλις 1.49 αν θυμάμαι καλά,1.49 για ένα καλό γεύμα καθημερινό θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι κ τπτ σημαντικό,αν σκεφτείς ότι 1-2 ευρώ χαλάς πάντου καθημερινά από εδώ και από εκει
> 
> εγώ παιδιά θέλω να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση
> επειδή είμαι μέγας λάτρης των πιτόγυρων,μπορώ να βρω πουθενά πληροφορίες
> για πρωτείνη-υδατάνθρακα-λίπος?
> τα τρώω χωρίς λάδι-πατάτες,μόνο κρεμμύδι-τζατζίκι-πίτα-γύρος χοιρινός(λογικα 60-80γρ)
> συνήθως τρώω 2 ή 3...ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω αναλυτικά ενα τέτοιο σουβλάκι πόση διατροφική αξία έχει σε πρωτείνη-υδατάνθρακα-λίπος?


Υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να ειναι ενα υγειινο σνακ.Αλαδωτη κοτοσλουβακι κρεμμυδι.Τωρα για διατροφικη αξια ψαξε σε κανα fitday.com αν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη.
Παντως εγω ετσι μισες δουλειες δεν κανω.Δεν τρωω ολη την εβδομαδα πιτογυρα[αυτα τα φλωρικα με αλαδωτες]αλλα μια φορα την εβδομαδα τρωω 4 με 5 βρωμιλα λαδωμενες χοιρινα αλοιφες χαμος.

----------


## Ramrod

> Παντως εγω ετσι μισες δουλειες δεν κανω.Δεν τρωω ολη την εβδομαδα πιτογυρα[αυτα τα φλωρικα με αλαδωτες]αλλα μια φορα την εβδομαδα τρωω 4 με 5 βρωμιλα λαδωμενες χοιρινα αλοιφες χαμος.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kwstas45

Θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι που πιστευω πως γινεται.Καποιος που θελει να βαλει κιλα αλλα να ειναι και γραμμωμενος.Δεν μπορει να τα κανει μαζι,αλλα να βαζει ενα κιλο το μηνα για παραδειγμα.Δηλαδη να κανει κατι σαν γραμμωση και ογκο μαζι.Αλλα σε μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα

----------


## KATERINI 144

γινεται με τη διαφορα πως δε μπορεις να βαζεις ενα κιλο το μηνα αλλα μερικα γραμμάρια, και δε θα εισαι καλα γραμμωμενος αλλα θολός.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> γινεται με τη διαφορα πως δε μπορεις να βαζεις ενα κιλο το μηνα αλλα μερικα γραμμάρια, και δε θα εισαι καλα γραμμωμενος αλλα θολός.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## scarone

> 6 ασπραδια ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη!!!


Σκετα τ ασπραδια; τιποτα για να καθυστερησει η αποροφηση μιασ και ειναι και βραδυ;

----------


## Vinn

> Σκετα τ ασπραδια; τιποτα για να καθυστερησει η αποροφηση μιασ και ειναι και βραδυ;


Αν φας 6 ασπραδια,φαε και 1-2 κροκους για να καθυστερησει η απορροφηση της..

----------


## sogoku

Και καμια κουταλια ελαιολαδο η καμια καψουλα ω3 η κανα ξηροκαρπι.

----------


## Vinn

> Και καμια κουταλια ελαιολαδο η καμια καψουλα ω3


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> Σκετα τ ασπραδια; τιποτα για να καθυστερησει η αποροφηση μιασ και ειναι και βραδυ;


και που το προβλημα αν αποροφηθουν γρηγορα?

----------


## MichalisPorke

Παιδια η ταχινοπιτα τι λεει??Διατροφικα μιλω..Ειναι οκ??Η εχει πολυ ζαχαρη και αλευρι??

----------


## scarone

> και που το προβλημα αν αποροφηθουν γρηγορα?


Ε βραδυ ειναι τουλαχιστον 8 ωρες υπνοσ δεν θα φαμε τιποτα αλλο καλο ειναι να καθστερησουμε οσο μπορουμε την αποροφηση νομιζω...

----------


## deluxe

Θελω να ρωτησω πως ακριβως υπολογιζονται οι τροφες στο σωμα μας ως βαρος. Εστω οτι τρωω 1 κιλο ρυζι, κανονικα θα ειμαι κατα 1 κιλο βαρυτερος, τι γινεται ομως πραγματικα; 

Τελικα η ζυγαρια δε δειχνει τα κανονικα κιλα που ειναι καποιος; Ή μηπως τα δειχνει, αλλα θα πρεπει να εχει ολοκληρωθει η πεψη της τροφης; Οποτε η καλυτερη ωρα ειναι το πρωι με αδειο το στομαχι;

----------


## giannis64

για να κάνεις έλεγχο του βάρους σου θα πρέπει να ζυγίζεσαι μια φορά την εβδομάδα και αυτήν νηστικός το πρωί μόλις ξυπνήσεις!!

----------


## deluxe

Ωραια αυτο, αλλα υπαρχει καποιο αρθρο στο ιντερνετ που να εξηγει αυτο που ρωταω; Πρεπει να ειναι καπως πολυπλοκο.. Και με τις φυτικες ινες τι γινεται; Απο την μια δε παχαινουν επειδη δε μπαινουν στη διαδικασια της πεψης ( για τι αδιαλυτες ), απο την αλλη, αμα φαω 2 κιλα πρασινα λαχανικα, δε νομιζω να παραμεινω στο ιδιο βαρος..

----------


## Ramrod

Γνωρίζει κανείς τη διατροφική αξία της Γλώσσας(ψάρι). Πόσα γρ είναι οκ? Σε αντικολλιτικό θα τη μαγειρέψω.

----------


## ioannis1

20% πρωτεινη ξερω ,αλλα δε γνωριζω

----------


## SepTum

Τι γνωμη εχετε για το παστελι?Καλο για μεταπροπονητικο υδατανθρακα η για καποια αλλη στιγμη?

----------


## CROCOJET

> Αν φας 6 ασπραδια,φαε και *1-2 κροκους* για να καθυστερησει η απορροφηση της..


Υπόψιν ότι οι κρόκοι έχουν αρκετή χοληστερόλη ε; Με τους 2 έχει ξεπεραστεί κατά 50% περίπου η ΣΗΔ. Για μερικούς ανθρωπους δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, αλλά για την πλειοψηφία χρειάζεται μια προσοχή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για βραδυνό.

----------


## sogoku

> Υπόψιν ότι οι κρόκοι έχουν αρκετή χοληστερόλη ε; Με τους 2 έχει ξεπεραστεί κατά 50% περίπου η ΣΗΔ. Για μερικούς ανθρωπους δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, αλλά για την πλειοψηφία χρειάζεται μια προσοχή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για βραδυνό.


Μεγαλο θεμα φιλε.Eρευνες τελευταιες λενε οτι ελαχιστα επηρεζει η εξωγενης χοληστερολη την δικια μας αλλα εξαρταται κυριως απο το συνολο των κορεσμενων λιπων στο αιμα μας.Το παπαγαλιζω τωρα αλλα ετσι εχω διαβασει.

----------


## Fiesta S 09

> Τι γνωμη εχετε για το παστελι?Καλο για μεταπροπονητικο υδατανθρακα η για καποια αλλη στιγμη?


Μια χαρά είναι το παστελάκι αρκεί να έχει γνήσιο μέλι και όχι γλυκόζη που έχουν τα περισσότερα του εμπορίου.

----------


## CROCOJET

> Μεγαλο θεμα φιλε.Eρευνες τελευταιες λενε οτι ελαχιστα επηρεζει η εξωγενης χοληστερολη την δικια μας αλλα εξαρταται κυριως απο το συνολο των κορεσμενων λιπων στο αιμα μας.Το παπαγαλιζω τωρα αλλα ετσι εχω διαβασει.


Όπως επίσης επηρεάζουν και τα τρανς λιπαρά των τροφών (υπάρχουν κυρίως σε junk food). Τα έχω διαβάσει και γω όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμα απόλυτη σιγουριά σ αυτό το θέμα. Εγώ απλώς το επισήμανα. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα πράγματα να φάει κανείς για βράδυ. Εφόσον τρώει καλά λιπαρά ο οργανισμός είναι σε θέση να κατασκευάσει ο ίδιος όση χοληστερόλη χρειάζεται.

ΥΓ: Πάντως οι απόψεις διίστανται σ αυτό το ζήτημα. Αν υπάρχει οικογενειακό ιστορικό αυξημένης χοληστερόλης, τότε καλό έιναι να λειτουργεί κανείς εκ του ασφαλούς.

 :08. Toast:

----------


## FoTiS3

> Καλησπερα εχω μια ερωτηση..Αν πχ σε ενα γευμα δεν εχω πατατα-ρυζι για υδατανθρακες και φαω μια αναλογη ποσοτητα ψωμι που περιεχει υδατανθρακε δεν ειναι το ιδιο??


Το ίδιο είναι αρκεί το ψωμί να είναι ολικής και όχι άσπρο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

δεν εχει καμια σχεση η ποιοτητα του ρυζιου και της πατατας με το ψωμι!!
αρα δεν ειναι το ιδιο!!

αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη.......  θα φας!!

----------


## Andrikos

> Υπόψιν ότι οι κρόκοι έχουν αρκετή χοληστερόλη ε; Με τους 2 έχει ξεπεραστεί κατά 50% περίπου η ΣΗΔ. Για μερικούς ανθρωπους δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, αλλά για την πλειοψηφία χρειάζεται μια προσοχή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για βραδυνό.



Γιώργο χρόνια τώρα τρώω 3-4 ολόκληρα αυγά κάθε μέρα και κόκκινο κρέας πάλι σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και η LDL μου είναι χαμηλή. Το ίδιο το έχω διαπιστώσει και σε άτομα που βοηθάω που δεν ήταν αθλητές και δεν έτρωγαν αυγά, μόλις άρχισαν να γυμνάζονται η LDL και η ολική έπεσαν , όπως έπεσαν και τα τριγλυκερίδια. Αν δεις τη συσχέτιση αποκλειστικά της χοληστερίνης με αγγειακά νοσήματα είναι ιδιαίτερα ασθενής , ενδεικτικά υπάρχουν αιωνόβιοι με ιδιαίτερα υψηλά επίπεδα χοληστερίνης. Απλά τις περισσότερες φορές υπάρχουν και άλλες μεταβλητές που επηρεάζουν όπως lifestyle σωματικής απραξίας και παχυσαρκία αλλά το βολικό για τις φαρμακευτικές είναι να ενοχοποιείται αποκλειστικά η χοληστερίνη.

Παρακάτω είναι μία γραφική παράσταση από μία διεθνή μελέτη, στον άξονα Χ είναι τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης του αίματος και στον Y το προσδόκιμο ζωής.

----------


## CROCOJET

> Γιώργο χρόνια τώρα τρώω 3-4 ολόκληρα αυγά κάθε μέρα και κόκκινο κρέας πάλι σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και η LDL μου είναι χαμηλή. Το ίδιο το έχω διαπιστώσει και σε άτομα που βοηθάω που δεν ήταν αθλητές και δεν έτρωγαν αυγά, μόλις άρχισαν να γυμνάζονται η LDL και η ολική έπεσαν , όπως έπεσαν και τα τριγλυκερίδια. Αν δεις τη συσχέτιση αποκλειστικά της χοληστερίνης με αγγειακά νοσήματα είναι ιδιαίτερα ασθενής , ενδεικτικά υπάρχουν αιωνόβιοι με ιδιαίτερα υψηλά επίπεδα χοληστερίνης. Απλά τις περισσότερες φορές υπάρχουν και άλλες μεταβλητές που επηρεάζουν όπως lifestyle σωματικής απραξίας και παχυσαρκία αλλά το βολικό για τις φαρμακευτικές είναι να ενοχοποιείται αποκλειστικά η χοληστερίνη.
> 
> Παρακάτω είναι μία γραφική παράσταση από μία διεθνή μελέτη, στον άξονα Χ είναι τα επίπεδα χοληστερόλης του αίματος και στον Y το προσδόκιμο ζωής.


Ανδρέα δεν διαφωνώ με όσα γράφεις παραπάνω. Η "ένστασή" ή καλύτερα "επισήμανση" ήταν για την κατανάλωση μιας σημαντικής ποσότητας χοληστερόλης με το βραδυνό από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις γι'αυτό το γεύμα. Επειδή υπάρχει αρκετή διχογνωμία για το ζήτημα της χοληστερόλης των τροφών κι επειδή παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η κληρονομικίτητα στο πώς επιδρά αυτή στα επίπεδα της χοληστερόλης του αίματος, καλό είναι πιστεύω να υπάρχει μια επιφύλαξη, εφόσον φυσικά υπάρχει οικογενειακό ιστορικό. Δεν τίθεται θέμα αν γίνεται μια δυο φορές, αλλά μονο στην περίπτωση που μιλάμε για μόνιμο βραδυνό που περιλαμβάνει 1-2 αυγά. Αυτό, τίποτα άλλο.  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

Μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη τώρα το καλοκαίρι...........Ειδικά από το μεσημέρι και μετά δυσκολευομαι να τρώω.  Τρώω όμως γιαούρτι και φρούτα και λίγα αμυγδαλάκια...πειράζει?

----------


## CROCOJET

> Μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη τώρα το καλοκαίρι...........Ειδικά από το μεσημέρι και μετά δυσκολευομαι να τρώω.  Τρώω όμως γιαούρτι και φρούτα και λίγα αμυγδαλάκια...πειράζει?


Να πειράζει;; Πες μας πώς το καταφέρνεις αυτό μπέμπα γιατί εμένα από το μεσημερι και μετά με πιάνει η όρεξη  :02. Smash:  και το βραδυ έχω τύψεις  :01. Unsure:

----------


## -beba-

> Να πειράζει;; Πες μας πώς το καταφέρνεις αυτό μπέμπα γιατί εμένα από το μεσημερι και μετά με πιάνει η όρεξη  και το βραδυ έχω τύψεις


Μάλλον λόγω της ζέστης...............τι να πω και εγώ......................
Σήμερα από το μεσημέρι και μετά έχω πιει το απόγεμα μετά την προπόνηση την πρωτείνη+δεξτρόζη και μετά λίγο σταφύλι, λίγο γιαούρτι και λίγα αμυγδαλάκια και σε λίγο πάω για ύπνο οπότε αύριο πάλι φαγητό.
Βέβαια πρόσεξα ότι έχω αρχίσει να στεγνώνω..............οπότε ακόμα καλύτερα.........

----------


## Ramrod

> δεν εχει καμια σχεση η ποιοτητα του ρυζιου και της πατατας με το ψωμι!!
> αρα δεν ειναι το ιδιο!!
> 
> αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη.......  θα φας!!


Συμπτωματικά σήμερα έφαγα 450-500γρ πατάτα στο μεσημεριανό αντί για ρύζι που τρώω πάντα και δε μπορούσα να βγάλω με τίποτα προπόνηση! Πριν την προπόνηση μόνο ρύζι! Αντε και κανένα μακαρόνι ολικής για αλλαγή...




> Μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη τώρα το καλοκαίρι...........Ειδικά από το μεσημέρι και μετά δυσκολευομαι να τρώω.  Τρώω όμως γιαούρτι και φρούτα και λίγα αμυγδαλάκια...πειράζει?


Εγώ παθαίνω το αντίθετο...μέχρι το μεσημέρι δε μπορώ να φάω με τίποτα, και απο την προπόνηση και μετά πεινάω τρελά! Με πιάνει μια λαιμαργία...
Πάντως μη νιώθεις τύψεις...τωρα το καλοκαίρι όλοι υπολειτουργούμε. Αντε να κάνω το break μου σε 2 εβδομάδες μήπως φορτώσω μπαταρίες  :01. Wink:

----------


## -beba-

> Αντε να κάνω το break μου σε 2 εβδομάδες μήπως φορτώσω μπαταρίες


Δεν το κάνεις από τώρα καλύτερα?

----------


## Ramrod

> Δεν το κάνεις από τώρα καλύτερα?


Μωρε ξέρεις τι γίνεται. Το Σεπτέμβρη θα έχω εξεταστική και το συνδύασα έτσι. Θα κάνω break 3 εβδομάδες και προσπαθώ να συμπέσει με την εξεταστική γιατι αν το κάνω απο τώρα δε θα αντέξω τόσο καιρό αποχή και αντί για διάβασμα θα τρέχω στο γυμναστήριο... :01. Wink: 

Απλά ήθελα όταν κάνω διάλειμμα να μην έχω καθόλου το BB στο κεφάλι μου για 2-3 εβδομάδες...και αντιστοιχα στην εξεταστική να μη σκέφτομαι/ ασχολούμε με άλλα πράγματα.  :03. Thumb up: 
Αντέχω ακόμα  :01. Mr. Green: 

(sorry για το off)

----------


## Eddie

> Υπόψιν ότι οι κρόκοι έχουν αρκετή χοληστερόλη ε; Με τους 2 έχει ξεπεραστεί κατά 50% περίπου η ΣΗΔ. Για μερικούς ανθρωπους δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, αλλά για την πλειοψηφία χρειάζεται μια προσοχή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για βραδυνό.


Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο επιρρεαζει την LDL.Την HDL πολλοι απο μας θελουν να την ανεβασουν,ξερω πολλα ατομα που ειναι κοντα στο χαμηλο οριο.

----------


## beefmeup

> Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο επιρρεαζει την LDL.Την HDL πολλοι απο μας θελουν να την ανεβασουν,ξερω πολλα ατομα που ειναι κοντα στο χαμηλο οριο.


αυτο μπιλυ εχει να κανει κ με κληρονομικοτητα,προδιαθεση κλπ..

εγω ας πουμε δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα κ τρωω κανα 2 τη μερα,τις περισσοτερες μερες.
ποτε δεν ξεφυγα στην ldl,πανω απο 160.
απτην αλλη ο πατερας μου,πλεον εχει προβλημα κ πρεπει να προσεχει γιατι χρονια κακης διατροφης του αλλαξαν τα φωτα,κ ανεβασαν την χοληστερινη στα υψη.
τωρα την εχει ριξει εδω κ χρονια,αλλα κ παλι αν ξεφυγει λιγο,του ανεβαινει για πλακα.
οποτε,ειναι περισσοτερο προς τα που τεινει ο οργανισμος σου.

ξερω ατομα που τρωνε φουλ κ δεν εχουν προβλημα,κ αλλα ατομα που ουτε να τα κοιταξουν δεν μπορουν.

απλα πραμματα..κ τις μελετες εδω τις αφηνω στην ακρη,γιατι οτι κ να μου λενε,ακουω το σωμα μου καλυτερα.

----------


## Eddie

Eγω παντως απ οσο θυμαμαι σε ενα παλιο βιβλιο bb εποχης 70-80 ειχε κατι διατροφες με 2 λιτρα γαλα και 12 ολοκληρα αυγα καθε μερα.

Και ξερω και γνωστους μου που ετρωγαν μια ντουζινα καθημερινα και παρ ολα αυτα δεν ειχαν προβλημα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Eγω παντως απ οσο θυμαμαι σε ενα παλιο βιβλιο bb εποχης 70-80 ειχε κατι διατροφες με 2 λιτρα γαλα και 12 ολοκληρα αυγα καθε μερα.
> 
> Και ξερω και γνωστους μου που ετρωγαν μια ντουζινα καθημερινα και παρ ολα αυτα δεν ειχαν προβλημα.


ναι τα χω δει κ γω κατι τετοια,αλλα ειναι υπερβολες νομιζω.

μη νομιζεις οτι ηξεραν κ ακριβως τι εκαναν τοτε.οι πληροφοριες ηταν πολυ συγκεχυμενες κ ανακριβεις,κ οι περισσοτερες βασιζονταν στους μυθους για το ββ.

----------


## CROCOJET

> Το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο επιρρεαζει την LDL.Την HDL πολλοι απο μας θελουν να την ανεβασουν,ξερω πολλα ατομα που ειναι κοντα στο χαμηλο οριο.


Σ αυτό δεν έχω την εξειδίκευση ή τις γνώσεις να απαντήσω.

Γενικότερα, αυτό που έχει τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία είναι ο λόγος HDL/LDL. Όσο μεγαλύτερος είναι τόσο το καλύτερο.

Η LDL είναι η "κακή" χοληστερίνη επειδή προσκολλάται στα τοιχώματα των αγγείων. Η HDL είναι η "καλή" γιατί απομακρύνει την LDL από το αίμα και από τα τοιχώματα των αγγείων και τη μεταφερει στα σημεία μεταβολισμού της (αν τα θυμάμαι σωστά τώρα λόγω της περασμένης ώρας). Οπότε όσο περισσότερη είναι η HDL, τόσο περισσότερο βοηθάει στη μείωση της LDL.

Τώρα ποιοι είναι οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τα επίπεδα της ΗDL και LDL και ποια είναι η σχέση τους στην εμφάνιση αγγειακών νοσημάτων νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απολύτως ξεκαθαρισμένο. Κατά κύριο λόγο παίζουν ρόλο τα γονίδια. Αλλά, όπως έγραψε και ο Ανδρίκος πιο πάνω η σωματική άσκηση είναι μάλλον ένας σίγουρος τρόπος να βελτιώσει κάποιος τα επίπεδα χοληστερίνης και τριγλυκεριδίων. Επίσης είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι τα κορεσμένα και τρανσ λίπη των τροφών επηρεάζουν αρνητικά. Για το πόσο επηρεάζει η χοληστερόλη των τροφών υπάρχει μεγάλη διχογνωμία και μάλλον διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο.

----------


## CROCOJET

> Eγω παντως απ οσο θυμαμαι σε ενα παλιο βιβλιο bb εποχης 70-80 ειχε κατι διατροφες με 2 λιτρα γαλα και 12 ολοκληρα αυγα καθε μερα.
> 
> Και ξερω και γνωστους μου που ετρωγαν μια ντουζινα καθημερινα και παρ ολα αυτα δεν ειχαν προβλημα.





> ναι τα χω δει κ γω κατι τετοια,αλλα ειναι υπερβολες νομιζω.
> 
> μη νομιζεις οτι ηξεραν κ ακριβως τι εκαναν τοτε.οι πληροφοριες ηταν πολυ συγκεχυμενες κ ανακριβεις,κ οι περισσοτερες βασιζονταν στους μυθους για το ββ.


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι 12 αυγά την ημέρα είναι πολλά. Αλλά ενδεχομένως κάποιους να μην τους πειράζουν. Είναι λίγο φλου η κατάσταση πιστεύω και καλό είναι να μη ρισκάρει κανείς.

----------


## Eddie

> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι 12 αυγά την ημέρα είναι πολλά. Αλλά ενδεχομένως κάποιους να μην τους πειράζουν. Είναι λίγο φλου η κατάσταση πιστεύω και καλό είναι να μη ρισκάρει κανείς.


Γιατι τωρα δε ρισκαρουμε??Ξερεις εσυ τι ερευνες θα βγουνε μετα απο 20-30 χρονια?Μιλαω σχετικα με την διατροφη και με το τι καταναλωνουμε τωρα.

Συμφωνω ομως οτι τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο γενικα και αοριστα.

----------


## beefmeup

γενικα παντως καλο ειναι να μην τεινουμε στη υπερβολη.
η αν γινεται καποια στιγμη(που γινεται,λογω φυσης του ββ),να γινεται για λιγο,κ μετα να επανερχομαστε σε γενικως αποδεκτα ορια.

κ παλι,οτι κ να λενε οι ερευνες αν εσυ το τρως,κ κανεις εξετασεις κ εισαι κομπλε,ποιος τις μαμαει τις ερευνες??απλα μια κατευθυνση δινουν,οχι τον κανονα,εκτος αν ειναι συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια με ιδια αποτελεσματα.
αλλα ακομα κ κει θα υπαρξουν εξαιρεσεις.

----------


## ee4649

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
Εκτός από whey-αυγά-κοτόπουλο

ποιες άλλες τροφές απορροφούνται γρήγορα από τον οργανισμό?
για να προχωρήσουμε σε επόμενο γεύμα?

----------


## savage

> γενικα παντως καλο ειναι να μην τεινουμε στη υπερβολη.
> η αν γινεται καποια στιγμη(που γινεται,λογω φυσης του ββ),να γινεται για λιγο,κ μετα να επανερχομαστε σε γενικως αποδεκτα ορια.
> 
> κ παλι,οτι κ να λενε οι ερευνες αν εσυ το τρως,κ κανεις εξετασεις κ εισαι κομπλε,ποιος τις μαμαει τις ερευνες??απλα μια κατευθυνση δινουν,οχι τον κανονα,εκτος αν ειναι συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια με ιδια αποτελεσματα.
> αλλα ακομα κ κει θα υπαρξουν εξαιρεσεις.


εχω κουραστει να συμφωνω μαζι σου.το ξερεις??αντε πες και τιποτα λαθος πια!!! 

λοιπον περαν της πλακας,ετσι ειναι.αλλος παιρνει φαρμακα,τρωει μισο κιλο πρωτεινη τη μερα και ενα σωρο ξυδια και ειναι μια χαρα το συκωτι του ,και αλλος με 2 γραμ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,και το συκωτι του δεν την παλευει.

ο καθενας μας πρεπει να αξιολογει τον εαυτο του,τις αντοχες του και τις καταστασεις,και να πραττει αναλογως.οι ερευνες δεν ειναι πανακεια.

στο θεμα των κροκων συγκεκριμενα,εχω ξαναγραψει οτι ο οργανισμος προσλαμβανει μολις το 2% της διατροφικης χοληστερολης,οποτε μην ανησυχειτε για τους κροκους,αν ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ κληρονομικο προβλημα.εγω τρωω 2-3 κροκους καθε μερα επι χρονια,και εχω 154 ολικη χοληστερινη,55 HDL,93 LDL(δηλαδη τιποτα),σιγουρα θα μπορουσα να τρωω και τους διπλασιους κροκους,χωρις να ανεβουν ανησυχητικα οι εξετασεις μου.

δειτε κι αλλιως ρε παιδια.γυρω μας εχουμε 1000αδες ατομα με υψημη χοληστερινη.κοινη συνισταμενη για ολους αυτους ουι τρωνε σουβλακια πιτσες,fast food,τηγανητα,ετοιμα σνακς,γλυκα σοκολατες κτλ και ΚΑΝΕΝΑς ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ δεν τρωει καθε μερα τοσα αυγα οσα εμεις.

τα συμπερασματα δικα σας,για το ποιος ευθυνεται για την αυξηση της χοληστερινης

----------


## -beba-

Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να γίνω ωμοφάγος.
Ηδη τρώω αρκετά λαχανικά και φρούτα, τελευταία κρέας δεν τρώω καθόλου καθώς επίσης τυριά κ.λ.π. Θα μελετήσω λιγάκι για να βρώ μια φορμουλα ισσοροπημένης ΒΒ ωμοφαγικής διατροφής και ίσως να ξεκινήσω από Σεπτέμβρη...
Πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα μου?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα μου?


οτι να'ναι, ο λογος?!

----------


## -beba-

> οτι να'ναι, ο λογος?!


Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν μπορώ να τρώω φαγητά. Τρώω γιαούρτι, φρούτα κανα τόνο σε νερό πάντα κ.λ.π. Επεσε στα χέρια μου τις προάλλες ένα βιβλίο για ωμοφαγια και μου άρεσε............και είπα γιατί όχι? Οι ωμές τροφές είναι πολύ καλύτερες από τις μαγειρεμένες. Ετσι και αλλιώς φαγητά δεν τρώω πλέον...

----------


## KATERINI 144

*Ποια είναι τα ωμά και "ζωντανά" φαγητά.

*Τα ωμά και "ζωντανά" φαγητά είναι τα φρούτα, τα λαχανικά, οι ξηροί καρποί, 
τα όσπρια,τα δημητριακά,τα φύτρα. Μαζί με αυτά ακολουθούν τα μυρωδικά, 
τα βότανα, η χαρουπόσκονη, το ανεπεξέργαστο μέλι, τα σιρόπια που 
παίρνουμε από τα δένδρα (του σφενδάμου κ.α.) το ακατέργαστο αλάτι (σε 
καλλιέργειας χωρίς συντηρητικά.κ.α.καλλιέργειας χωρίς συντηρητικά.κ.α.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ρε μπεμπα μηπως ειναι νεα μετρα της κυβέρνησης αυτα?! ετσι κι αλλιος με τις πείνες που θα πεσουν αυτα θα τρωμε υποχρεωτικά.......

----------


## -beba-

> [B]Ποια είναι τα ωμά και "ζωντανά" φαγητά.
> 
> ρε μπεμπα μηπως ειναι νεα μετρα της κυβέρνησης αυτα?! ετσι κι αλλιος με τις πείνες που θα πεσουν αυτα θα τρωμε υποχρεωτικά.......


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: λές να είναι τα νέα μέτρα?

Εγώ πάντως θα το δοκιμάσω ισως.................... :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

τι διατροφη πρεπει να χρησημοποιει κανεις για να δει αποτελεσμα στους κοιλιακους(μαζι με αεροβια φυσικα)! μειωνεις κατα πολυ τις θερμιδες η υπαρχουν ειδικες τροφες που βοηθανε?

----------


## Devil

> τι διατροφη πρεπει να χρησημοποιει κανεις για να δει αποτελεσμα στους κοιλιακους(μαζι με αεροβια φυσικα)! μειωνεις κατα πολυ τις θερμιδες η υπαρχουν ειδικες τροφες που βοηθανε?


υποθερμιδικη με λιγους υδατανθρακες και απο τροφες με χαμηλο IG

----------


## xstreeme

παιδια αν στο πρωινο μου μαζι μ βρωμη κ whey βαζω μπανανα και στο ενδεκατιανο καπιο αλο φρουτο.αν καποια φορα τα αντιστρεψω δηλαδη το αλο φρουτο το πρωι και την μπανανα στο ενδεκατιανο υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια αν στο πρωινο μου μαζι μ βρωμη κ whey βαζω μπανανα και στο ενδεκατιανο καπιο αλο φρουτο.αν καποια φορα τα αντιστρεψω δηλαδη το αλο φρουτο το πρωι και την μπανανα στο ενδεκατιανο υπαρχει προβλημα?


φιλε αν 8ες την αποψη μου δεν τιθεται θεμα. φρουτο το ενα , φρουτο και τ αλλο.

----------


## Andrikos

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν μπορώ να τρώω φαγητά. Τρώω γιαούρτι, φρούτα κανα τόνο σε νερό πάντα κ.λ.π. Επεσε στα χέρια μου τις προάλλες ένα βιβλίο για ωμοφαγια και μου άρεσε............και είπα γιατί όχι? Οι ωμές τροφές είναι πολύ καλύτερες από τις μαγειρεμένες. Ετσι και αλλιώς φαγητά δεν τρώω πλέον...


Ανάλογη φάση έχω περάσει κι εγώ που δεν έτρωγα κρέας καθόλου, το ζεστό και υγρό κλίμα μου έκοβε την όρεξη για κρέας.
Ως προς τι ακριβώς είναι καλύτερες οι ωμές διευκρινίζει το βιβλίο; 
Τα περισσότερα διατροφικά βιβλία για μία μέθοδο διατροφής είναι φανατικά και πάντα υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτή η διατροφή είναι η τέλεια  και όσοι δεν την ακολουθούν είναι καταδικασμένοι σε αρρώστιες  κτλ κτλ . Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μελετήσεις κάποια ανεξάρτητη πηγή πληροφοριών περί ωμοφαγίας.

----------


## salpas18

καλησπερα παιδια 8ελω να ρωτησω κατι μπορω σε κα8ε γευμα που κανο να περνω και ενα σκουπ whey για να συπληρονο την προτεινη που μου λειπει απο το γευμα?

----------


## giannis64

+1 :03. Thumb up: 

αλλα οσο μπορεις να το αποφευγεις και να την περνεις απο τροφη!!!

----------


## salpas18

> +1
> 
> αλλα οσο μπορεις να το αποφευγεις και να την περνεις απο τροφη!!!


απλα επιδει πρεπει να αφξισω πολυ τον υδατανθρακα μου τρωω μεγαλες ποσοτητες σε ρηζια και λιπα και δεν μπορω να τρωω και πολυ κρεας  γτ φουσκονο παρα πολυ και μετα δεν μπορω να κανο το επομενο γευμα μ στην ωρα του ας πουμε τρωω 150 γρ ριζυ και μια μικρι μπριζολα και για να συμπληροσω την πρωτεηνη λεω να περνω και κανενα σκουπ whey

----------


## giannis64

μια μπριζόλα 120-140 γρ είναι οκ. μην πάρεις άλλη πρωτεΐνη!

καλύτερα να αφαιρέσεις υδατάνθρακα!!!

----------


## salpas18

> μια μπριζόλα 120-140 γρ είναι οκ. μην πάρεις άλλη πρωτεΐνη!
> 
> καλύτερα να αφαιρέσεις υδατάνθρακα!!!


να το παω στα 100?

----------


## giannis64

120 εισαι οκ τωρα το καλοκαιρι!!

πινουμε και πολυ νερο τωρα το καλοκαιρι και ειναι πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα με το φαι!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## salpas18

> 120 εισαι οκ τωρα το καλοκαιρι!!
> 
> πινουμε και πολυ νερο τωρα το καλοκαιρι και ειναι πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα με το φαι!!!


ναι ναι ασε... να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο ας πουμε οτι σε μερικα γευματα δεν μπορεις να φας παρα πολυ ας πουμε αντη για 120 να φας 70 ριζ θα μπορουσαμε να συμπληροσουμε με Glycomass (Waxy Maize) τον υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Ramrod

Παιδιά γνωρίζει κανείς πόση ποσότητα κρεατίνης σου δίνουν 100γρ κρέας? Ψάρι και κοτόπουλο σου δίνουν εξίσου?

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κανείς πόση ποσότητα κρεατίνης σου δίνουν 100γρ κρέας? Ψάρι και κοτόπουλο σου δίνουν εξίσου?


Ποσοτητες ντε γκνωριζω αλλα αν παμε με τη λογικη και με αυτο που εχω διαβασει,μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα κρεατινης βρισκεται στα κοκκινα κρεατα,γι αυτο και λεμε μοσχαρι.Τωρα στα λευκα κρεατικα και στα ψαρια,θα υπαρχει αλλα σε αμελητεα ποσοτητα.Αν και οι ποσοτητες στα κοκκινα αμελητεες θα ειναι :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramrod

> Ποσοτητες ντε γκνωριζω αλλα αν παμε με τη λογικη και με αυτο που εχω διαβασει,μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα κρεατινης βρισκεται στα κοκκινα κρεατα,γι αυτο και λεμε μοσχαρι.Τωρα στα λευκα κρεατικα και στα ψαρια,θα υπαρχει αλλα σε αμελητεα ποσοτητα.Αν και οι ποσοτητες στα κοκκινα αμελητεες θα ειναι


Νταξ, δε προσπαθώ να πάρω 5 γρ κρεατίνης απο το κρέας απλά πειραματίζομαι να δω πως με επηρεάζουν οι τροφές ειδικά στο προπροπονητικό γευμα.

----------


## Devil

με 1-1,5 κιλο κρεας λογικα πρεπει να φτανεις κανα 5γρ κρεατινη

ot: τα προηγουμενα ποστ που πηγαν?

----------


## Eddie

> Νταξ, δε προσπαθώ να πάρω 5 γρ κρεατίνης απο το κρέας απλά πειραματίζομαι να δω πως με επηρεάζουν οι τροφές ειδικά στο προπροπονητικό γευμα.


Σιγουρα!!Απλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα 5γρ που παιρνουμε post,θα ναι καμια 10000 φορες η ΣΗΔ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> με 1-1,5 κιλο κρεας λογικα πρεπει να φτανεις κανα 5γρ κρεατινη
> 
> ot: τα προηγουμενα ποστ που πηγαν?


Αν εννοείς σχετικά με την ερώτηση μου μάλλον σβήστηκαν κατα λάθος.

Άρα με 300-400 γρ κρέας-ψάρι την ημέρα πιθανότατα ξεπερνάς το 1γρ ανα ημέρα. Δεν είναι και τόσο αμελητέο...

----------


## giannis64

το *καθαρο* κρεας εχει 0.4 %  κρεατινη. αρα 4γρ στο κιλο, καθαρο κρεας!!

----------


## Devil

> Αν εννοείς σχετικά με την ερώτηση μου μάλλον σβήστηκαν κατα λάθος.
> 
> Άρα με 300-400 γρ κρέας-ψάρι την ημέρα πιθανότατα ξεπερνάς το 1γρ ανα ημέρα. Δεν είναι και τόσο αμελητέο...


οχι ψαρι, μιλαω για κοκκινο κρεας

----------


## Ramrod

Οκ, ευχαριστώ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

παιδια οσοι δεν εχετε προβλημα (κληρονομικο0 με χοληστερινες κτλ) βουρ στο κοκκινο κρεας.ειναι φουλ αναβολικο.
ολοι οι παλιοι bbers ετρωγαν με το κιλο κοκκινο κρεας.αυξανει πολυ τα επιπεδα της δυναμης και της τεστο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> παιδια οσοι δεν εχετε προβλημα (κληρονομικο0 με χοληστερινες κτλ) βουρ στο κοκκινο κρεας.ειναι φουλ αναβολικο.
> ολοι οι παλιοι bbers ετρωγαν με το κιλο κοκκινο κρεας.αυξανει πολυ τα επιπεδα της δυναμης και της τεστο.


σωστος :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 
κοκκινο κρεας, αυγα κτλ κτλ

----------


## tommygunz

Στο κουτί της Carnivor που έχω πάντως, γράφει στην σύγκριση της με το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας:

Amounts per serving (33g)

*Carnivor*
Creatine 2,5g

*Steak      * 
Creatine 0,12g

Σωστά έγραψε και ο Γιάννης, 4 γραμμάρια κρεατίνη στο κιλό από μοσχαρίσιο.

----------


## salpas18

> ναι ναι ασε... να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο ας πουμε οτι σε μερικα γευματα δεν μπορεις να φας παρα πολυ ας πουμε αντη για 120 να φας 70 ριζ θα μπορουσαμε να συμπληροσουμε με Glycomass (Waxy Maize) τον υδατανθρακα?


????

----------


## Devil

> ????


καλητερα μαλτοδεξτρινη

----------


## Mitsen

Γνωρίζει κανεις τι χρόνο πέψης έχουν οι βρεφικές κρέμες? 
Επίσης συνίστανται για να συμπληρώνουν το προπονητικό/μεταπροπονιτικο από θέμα υδατανθράκων? 

Αναφέρομαι σε περίοδο okgou μιας και δεν θα μπορώ (στην αρχή τουλάχιστον) να καταναλώνω όλο το προβλεπόμενο διατροφικό μου πλάνο.

----------


## Ramrod

> Γνωρίζει κανεις τι χρόνο πέψης έχουν οι βρεφικές κρέμες? 
> Επίσης συνίστανται για να συμπληρώνουν το προπονητικό/μεταπροπονιτικο από θέμα υδατανθράκων? 
> 
> Αναφέρομαι σε περίοδο okgou μιας και δεν θα μπορώ (στην αρχή τουλάχιστον) να καταναλώνω όλο το προβλεπόμενο διατροφικό μου πλάνο.


Μπισκοτόκρεμα έχω καταναλώσει κατά καιρούς σε περίοδο όγκου. Δε θα την έτρωγα γύρω απο προπόνηση. Έχει λιπαρά και οι πρωτεϊνες είναι κυρίως γλουταμίνη (μη το σκεφτεσαι καν για την ποσότητα ορου γαλακτος που έχει). Για πρωϊνό καλή είναι αλλά ακριβή!

----------


## sogoku

Ρε μαγκες θελω να πηγαινω το πρωι για βαρη 11 η ωρα.Δεν μπορω ομως να ξυπναω απο τις 8 και 30.Αντε να ξυπνησω 9 και 30 και κατι.Τι μπορω να φαω τοτε για να παω με ενεργεια και να μην καταβολιζομαι?Θα επηρεασει το οτι θα παω μιαμιση ωρα αφοτου φαω και κανω βαρη βρισκομενος ακομα ισως σε διαδικασια χωνεψης?
Εγω σκεφτομαι  καμια 40 γραμμαρια βρωμη με γουει.

----------


## Eddie

> Εγω σκεφτομαι  καμια 40 γραμμαρια βρωμη με γουει.


Και γω αυτο θα σου προτεινα!Αν και η βρωμη εχει ινες που καθυστερουν την πεψη,αλλα δε μου ρχεται στο μυαλο αλλος "ελαφρυς" υδατανθρακας.

----------


## sogoku

> Και γω αυτο θα σου προτεινα!Αν και η βρωμη εχει ινες που καθυστερουν την πεψη,αλλα δε μου ρχεται στο μυαλο αλλος "ελαφρυς" υδατανθρακας.


Ευχαριστω ρε μαγκα ετσι θα το κανω και θα δω πως παει.

----------


## mg_24

ναι,βρωμη με whey χρησιμοποιουσα και εγω παλια....σε μιαμιση-2 ωρες ημουν ετοιμος για προπονα!

----------


## sogoku

> ναι,βρωμη με whey χρησιμοποιουσα και εγω παλια....σε μιαμιση-2 ωρες ημουν ετοιμος για προπονα!


Ετοιμος θα ειμαι ενταξει.Απλα ειχα αμφιβολιες μηπως ημουν λαθος για αυτο που λενε περι μη αποστολης αιματος στου μυς σε διαρκεια προπονησης οταν βρισκομαστε σε διαδικασια χωνεψης.

----------


## Mitsen

A! θυμήθηκα και κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω καιρό... 

Το να αναμιγνύεις προτείνη διαφορετικών πηγών καθυστερείται η απορρόφηση της η απορροφιέται κάθε προτείνει σε διαφορετικό χρόνο? 
Έχω διαβάσει και τις δυο απόψεις και έχω μπερδευτεί.  :01. Unsure: 

Γιατί αν ισχύ το δεύτερο τότε -λογικά- δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αντί για νερό να βάζουμε σε gala την whey... :01. Unsure:  
Τελικά τι από τα δυο αυτά ισχύει?

----------


## Ramrod

> A! θυμήθηκα και κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω καιρό... 
> 
> Το να αναμιγνύεις προτείνη διαφορετικών πηγών καθυστερείται η απορρόφηση της η απορροφιέται κάθε προτείνει σε διαφορετικό χρόνο? 
> Έχω διαβάσει και τις δυο απόψεις και έχω μπερδευτεί. 
> 
> Γιατί αν ισχύ το δεύτερο τότε -λογικά- δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αντί για νερό να βάζουμε σε gala την whey... 
> Τελικά τι από τα δυο αυτά ισχύει?


Να σου πω πως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ χωρίς να είμαι χημικός, βιολόγος ή οτιδήποτε σχετικο.

Πιστευω πως όταν λαμβάνεις ταυτόχρονα ορό γάλακτος και καζεϊνη πχ αυτά χωνευονται στο στομάχι σε τυχαίο χρόνο, δηλαδή ο οργανισμός απορροφα λίγο whey, λίγο καζεϊνη. Η whey αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα απο τον οργανισμό, η καζεϊνη πιο σταδιακα. Όταν όμως ο οργανισμός απορροφά καζεϊνη και δεν έχει απορροφήσει όλη την whey, επειδή η καζεϊνη αφομοιώνεται πιο σταδιακά τότε καθυστερεί η "σειρά" της whey.

Το παραπάνω είναι κατα κάποιο τρόπο δική μου θεωρία, συμπέρασμα απο αυτά που έχω διαβάσει. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα και σε τι ποσοστό.

Τη whey παντως, δε τη διαλύουμε σε γάλα επειδή έχει λιπαρά κυρίως...

----------


## salpas18

> καλητερα μαλτοδεξτρινη


aha ok!

----------


## κουλης

> Νταξ, δε προσπαθώ να πάρω 5 γρ κρεατίνης απο το κρέας απλά πειραματίζομαι να δω πως με επηρεάζουν οι τροφές ειδικά στο προπροπονητικό γευμα.


ποσα γραμμαρια χρειαζομαστε καθημερινα?

----------


## Devil

> ποσα γραμμαρια χρειαζομαστε καθημερινα?


απο 5 εως 10 γραμμαρια συνηθως

----------


## savage

Devil εννοεις για ανθρωπους που ασκουνται σκληρα ετσι?
γιατι για ενα μεσο ανθρωπο νομιζω 2-3 γραμ κρεατινης ειναι υπεραρκετα.

----------


## Devil

> Devil εννοεις για ανθρωπους που ασκουνται σκληρα ετσι?
> γιατι για ενα μεσο ανθρωπο νομιζω 2-3 γραμ κρεατινης ειναι υπεραρκετα.


ασκουνται σκληρα δηλαδη? 4-5 φορες τη βδομαδα gym?

2-3γρ την ημερα εμενα μ φαινονται λιγα

5γρ (2,5 + 2,5) ειναι το μινιμουμ για εναν που παει γυμναστηριο

εγω προσωπικα προτιμο 10γρ την ημερα 5γρ πριν και 5γρ μετα την προπονηση

----------


## savage

μεσο ανθρωπο εννοω καποιον που δε γυμναζεται.ξερεις ordinary people.
για ενα μεσο ασκουμενο 5 γραμ ειναι οκ πιστευω.
για εναν που γυμανζεται σκληρα συμφωνω στο 5+5 που λες.

Υγ.Το ποσο σκληρα γυμναζεται κανεις δεν εχει να κανει με το ποσες φορες τη βδομαδα παει gym.ξερω ατομα που πανε 3 φορες τη βδομαδα και λιωνουν,και ειναι σε επιπεδο αγωνων φιτνες(πχ παρις νικολαου),και αλλοι που πανε 5-6 φορες τη βδομαδα και κοροιδευουν την κοινωνια.
Η ενταση της προπ,κι οχι η συχνοτητα της ειναι που καθοριζει κατ'εμε το ποσο σκληρα γυμναζεται καποιος. :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil

> μεσο ανθρωπο εννοω καποιον που δε γυμναζεται.ξερεις ordinary people.
> για ενα μεσο ασκουμενο 5 γραμ ειναι οκ πιστευω.
> για εναν που γυμανζεται σκληρα συμφωνω στο 5=5 που λες.
> 
> 
> 
> Υγ.Το ποσο σκληρα γυμναζεται κανεις δεν εχει να κανει με το ποσες φορες τη βδομαδα παει gym.ξερω ατομα που πανε 3 φορες τη βδομαδα και λιωνουν,και ειναι σε επιπεδο αγωνων φιτνες(πχ παρις νικολαου),και αλλοι που πανε 5-6 φορες τη βδομαδα και κοροιδευουν την κοινωνια.
> Η ενταση της προπ,κι οχι η συχνοτητα της ειναι που καθοριζει κατ'εμε το ποσο σκληρα γυμναζεται καποιος.
> 
> *οχι μονο η ενταση αλλα και ο ογκος της προπονησης*


 :08. Toast: 

σωστος nick.

το 4-5 το εβαλα για παραδειγμα 
εννοειτε οτι αναφερομαι σε ατομα που κανουν καλη προπονηση
και οχι σε αλλους που πανε 1 ωρα στο gym κανουν βαρη 20' και τα αλλα 40' μιλανε για πρωτεινες κ κρεατινες!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

Όπα ρε παιδιά...δηλαδή έτσι που τα λέτε όλοι χρειαζόμαστε συμπλήρωμα κρεατίνης αλλιώς λαμβάνουμε ελλιπή ποσότητα...

----------


## salpas18

γεια σας παιδια μια ερώτηση 100 γραμμαρια ασπρο ψωμη ποσο υδατανθρακα εχει?

----------


## Devil

> Όπα ρε παιδιά...δηλαδή έτσι που τα λέτε όλοι χρειαζόμαστε συμπλήρωμα κρεατίνης αλλιώς λαμβάνουμε ελλιπή ποσότητα...


τι θες να πεις?  :02. Confused2: 

γιατι πρεπει να λαμβανει καποιος μια συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα?

αν θες χρησιμοποιεις κρεατινη αν δεν θες δεν σε πιεζει κανεις να παρεις

αλλα αν την χρησιμοποιεις καλητερα να το κανεις σωστα αλλιως τσαμπα τα λεφτα

----------


## Devil

> γεια σας παιδια μια ερώτηση 100 γραμμαρια ασπρο ψωμη ποσο υδατανθρακα εχει?


60-65gr νομιζω

----------


## Eddie

Devil,η ερωτηση νομιζω ηταν ποσα χρειαζομαστε καθημερινα,---->τις οφ μερες.Αυτο καταλαβα εγω :02. Confused2: 

Οχι τις μερες που κανουμε κυκλο.

----------


## Ramrod

Παιδιά έχετ μπερδευτεί...εγώ μίλησα για κρεατίνη καθαρά απο φαϊ. Ούτε προσπαθώ να ανεβάζω τις τιμές με το φαγητό ούτε πόσα γραμμάρια χρειάζομαι για κύκλο.
Οταν όμως γράφεται ότι καθένας μας (είτε είναι σε κύκλο είτε όχι) χρειάζεται καθημερινά 5+ γραμμάρια κρεατίνη αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τρώει 1+ κιλό κρέας την ημέρα, πράγμα λιγάκι τραβηγμένο...

----------


## Devil

> Devil,η ερωτηση νομιζω ηταν ποσα χρειαζομαστε καθημερινα,---->τις οφ μερες.Αυτο καταλαβα εγω
> 
> Οχι τις μερες που κανουμε κυκλο.


nick δεν ξερω τωρα με μπερδεψες χειροτερα  :02. Confused2: 
καλητερα να περιμενουμε τον κουλη να μας εξηγησει τι ακριβως ρωταει





> Παιδιά έχετ μπερδευτεί...εγώ μίλησα για κρεατίνη καθαρά απο φαϊ. Ούτε προσπαθώ να ανεβάζω τις τιμές με το φαγητό ούτε πόσα γραμμάρια χρειάζομαι για κύκλο.
> 
> Οταν όμως γράφεται ότι καθένας μας (είτε είναι σε κύκλο είτε όχι) χρειάζεται καθημερινά 5+ γραμμάρια κρεατίνη αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τρώει 1+ κιλό κρέας την ημέρα, πράγμα λιγάκι τραβηγμένο...


η κρεατινη δεν ειναι αναγκεα, ο οργανισμος σου εχει κρεατινη και την συμπληρωνει απο το κρεας που τρως καθημερινα (καπου στο 1γρ αν δεν κανω λαθος)

τα 5 και τα 10 γραμμαρια που αναφαιρω εγω πιο πανω ειναι για οταν κανεις ''κυκλο με κρεατινη'' και αναφεροντε στην ερωτηση του κουλη (οπου τελικα παιζει και να μην εχω καταλαβει τι ζηταει)




 :08. Evil Fire: 

ps (ot) : ωραιο το smile λεω να το χρησιμοποιω πιο συχνα!!! (ακυρο)  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> η κρεατινη δεν ειναι αναγκεα, ο οργανισμος σου εχει κρεατινη και την συμπληρωνει απο το κρεας που τρως καθημερινα (καπου στο 1γρ αν δεν κανω...


Το ίδιο λέμε τόση ώρα...απλά μας μπέρδεψε η ρημάδα η ερώτηση  :03. Thumb up: 

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

ξερει κανεις τι θρεπτικη αξια εχουν τα κολυβα? :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> ξερει κανεις τι θρεπτικη αξια εχουν τα κολυβα?


καλα τωρα σοβαρα μιλας?!?!?!?! :02. Shock:

----------


## thanasis reaction

> καλα τωρα σοβαρα μιλας?!?!?!?!


γιατι???μπορει να πηγαινει συχνα σε μνημοσυνα το παιδι!!!!!ξερω πολλους που το κανουν καθε κυριακη για να τρωνε τζαμπα!!!!

----------


## Devil

> γιατι???μπορει να πηγαινει συχνα σε μνημοσυνα το παιδι!!!!!ξερω πολλους που το κανουν καθε κυριακη για να τρωνε τζαμπα!!!!


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

καλα περα απο την πλακα μου φαινετε λιγο περιεργο για υδατανθρακα να τρως κολυβα (μπρρρρρρ :01. Cursing: .......λιγο μακαβριο!)

----------


## salpas18

> γιατι???μπορει να πηγαινει συχνα σε μνημοσυνα το παιδι!!!!!ξερω πολλους που το κανουν καθε κυριακη για να τρωνε τζαμπα!!!!


ΛοΛ

----------


## κουλης

και την πρωτεινη του την εχει αφου περιεχει  καρυδια φουντουκια
 αμυγδαλα γενικα ξηρους καρπους συν 0-3 λιπαρα υδατανθρακα απο το σταρι και αμα βαλεις και ολικης αλεσης ακομα καλητερα αντικαθιστεις και την αχνη με ζαχαρινη και εχεις το τελειο γλυκο και bb :01. Mr. Green:  (μετα τις μπαρες πρωτεινης)

----------


## Devil

> και την πρωτεινη του την εχει αφου περιεχει  καρυδια φουντουκια
>  αμυγδαλα γενικα ξηρους καρπους συν 0-3 λιπαρα υδατανθρακα απο το σταρι και αμα βαλεις και ολικης αλεσης ακομα καλητερα αντικαθιστεις και την αχνη με ζαχαρινη και εχεις το τελειο γλυκο και bb (μετα τις μπαρες πρωτεινης)


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  omg και 3 lol !!!! δεν κανεις καθολου πλακα!

----------


## Eddie

Δε ξερω τι λετε,αλλα επειδη δυστηχως στην οικογενεια εχουμε χρειαστει πολλες φορες,οταν εφτιαχνε η μανα μου μπορει να ετρωγα και μισο κιλο καθε φορα.

Με αχνη απο πανω,μουρλια!!!

----------


## κουλης

υπαρχουν και κατι ζαχαριτσες αχνης που ειναι σαν κουφετα ασημενια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> υπαρχουν και κατι ζαχαριτσες αχνης που ειναι σαν κουφετα ασημενια....


ωραια παιδες, απο τα κολυβα στα κουφετα!!!

ο Θεος να τους συγχωρεσει και βιον ανθοσπαρτον!!!

----------


## κουλης

εναλακτικα πρωτεινουχα γλυκα οι μπεζεδες! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

> καλα περα απο την πλακα μου φαινετε λιγο περιεργο για υδατανθρακα να τρως κολυβα (μπρρρρρρ.......λιγο μακαβριο!)


φυσικα και δεν τρως το κολυβο για τον υδατανθρακα του μονο! απλως ηθελα να δειξω οτι για ''γλυκο'' εχει περισσοτερες ποιοτικες θερμιδες σε σχεση με τα αλλα γλυκα

----------


## thanasis reaction

> ωραια παιδες, απο τα κολυβα στα κουφετα!!!
> 
> ο Θεος να τους συγχωρεσει και βιον ανθοσπαρτον!!!


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
καλο ρε φιλε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Levrone

> απλως ηθελα να δειξω οτι για ''γλυκο'' εχει περισσοτερες ποιοτικες θερμιδες σε σχεση με τα αλλα γλυκα


χαχα, αρα ξερετε ε? Κυριακη πρωι ολοι σβαρνα στις εκκλησιες και στα νεκροταφεια με τα ταπερακια σας!!!

----------


## Levrone

> καλο ρε φιλε!!!!!!!!!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thanasis reaction

πλεον οι κυριακες μου απεκτησαν νοημα!!!!

----------


## κουλης

χαχαχαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: .........................      (τα κουφετακια με την ζαχαρη αχνη δικα μου :01. Shifty: )

----------


## vAnY

πωπω κατι αποριες πουχει ο κοσμος :01. ROFL:  καλοο !!

----------


## deluxe

Απο που αγοραζετε λαχανικα; Μονο κατι ετοιμες σαλατες απο το Carefour αγοραζω, αλλα ειναι μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου και δε παω συχνα..

----------


## Ramrod

> Απο που αγοραζετε λαχανικα; Μονο κατι ετοιμες σαλατες απο το Carefour αγοραζω, αλλα ειναι μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου και δε παω συχνα..


Απο το μανάβη της γειτονιάς και απο τη λαϊκή. Σπάνια και απο σουπερ μαρκετ...

----------


## deluxe

Ειναι η εποχη τους ομως; Για μπροκολο αναφερομαι κυριως και για πρασινα λαχανικα γενικα.

----------


## just

ελεος deluxe ελεος!!

----------


## deluxe

Οριστε;

----------


## vAnY

δεν ειναι η εποχη για βραστα λαχανικα τυπου μπροκολο κουνουπιδι κολοκυθακια αλλα αμα πας στο ΑΒ στανταρ βρισκεις απλα ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβα απο το χειμωνα. :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Οτι βρισκεις, το ξερω. Αλλα οταν ειχα παρει κατι πρασινα λαχανικα, μετα απο 2 ημερες ειχαν χαλασει και τα πεταξα!

Γενικα τι ειναι καλυτερο το καλοκαιρι να τρως απο λαχανικα;

----------


## arisfwtis

Αγγούρια, βλήτα, Μελιτζάνες, κολοκυθι, γλυστρίδα, φασολάκια, μπάμιες, πιπεριές, τομάτες, ραπανάκια, μανιτάρια

----------


## Vinn

Αγγουρακι,μαρουλακι,ντοματουλα..Νομιζω οτι ειναι τα ιδανικα για τωρα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## salpas18

το γαλα με λιγα λυπαρα αποροφατε πιο γρηγορα απο το κανονηκο γαλα? γιατι 8ελω να βαλο το πρωι με την βρωμη αντη για νερο παντος οταν πινω βρωμη με γαλα κανονηκο κανο πολλες ωρες να το χονεψω και φουσκονο και πολυ

----------


## giannis64

ρε salpas18 to φορουμ το διαβαζεις καθολου??? :01. Unsure: 

*1 λίτρο γάλα 1,5% για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????*

----------


## deluxe

> το γαλα με λιγα λυπαρα αποροφατε πιο γρηγορα απο το κανονηκο γαλα? γιατι 8ελω να βαλο το πρωι με την βρωμη αντη για νερο παντος οταν πινω βρωμη με γαλα κανονηκο κανο πολλες ωρες να το χονεψω και φουσκονο και πολυ


Ναι, και καλυτερα απαχο γαλα.

----------


## salpas18

> ρε salpas18 to φορουμ το διαβαζεις καθολου???
> 
> *1 λίτρο γάλα 1,5% για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????*


ρε φιλε δεν διαβαζο ολα τα ποστ που υπαρχουν που να ξερω οτι αυτο το ποστ εχει την απαντηση που θελω δες τιτλο που εχει και εγω τι ρωταω τεσπα συγνωμη που σας ενοχλησα κιολας αντε γεια...

----------


## salpas18

> Ναι, και καλυτερα απαχο γαλα.


ok tnx! :08. Toast:

----------


## lila_1

Ρε σεις,το ψαρι οταν τηγανιζεται ρουφαει πολυ λαδι?
Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι τα κρεατα δεν τραβανε λαδι στο τηγανισμα,οπως οι πατατες και τα λαχανικα πχ, αλλα αντιθετα "βγαζουν" οπως γινεται και στο ψησιμο..

Ενα ψαρι τηγανισμενο,αφαιροντας πετσες/κουρκουτια κλπ , εχει παρομοια διατροφικη αξια με ενα ψητο εν τελει?

Θα με φιλοξενησουν καπου και οπως καταλαβαινετε δεν θελω να τους τρελανω με τις διατροφικες μου συνηθειες...Εκει τρωνε συνεχως τηγανητα ψαρια. :08. Turtle: 
Στο fitday που το τσεκαρα παντως,δεν εχουν μεγαλη αποκλιση ψητα απο τηγανιτα...καμια 50αρια θερμιδες ανα 100 gr

----------


## savage

τηγανητο????ουουου σατανα,666,ρουβα,ψινακη!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> τηγανητο????ουουου σατανα,666,ρουβα,ψινακη!!!


Ξερεις τι γινεται?
'Η το τρωω 'η μενω νηστικη και αρχιζει και το πρηξιμο...
Μαλλον θα το τρωω μετα απο πολυ σκουπισμα...ξερω γω.
Το κερατο μου.. :01. Cursing:  :04. Box Sack:

----------


## savage

ελα ρε ΑΦΡΟΞΥΛΑΝΘΗ πλακα κανω.φατο.δεν θα παθεις τιποτα με μια 2 φορες.

Υγ.οχι δεν ε χουν χακαρει τονΗ/Υ μου.εγω τα γραφω αυτα. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

> ελα ρε Αφροξυλανθη πλακα κανω.φατο.δεν θα παθεις τιποτα με μια 2 φορες.
> 
> Υγ.οχι δεν ε χουν χακαρει τονΗ/Υ μου.εγω τα γραφω αυτα.


Δεν θα ειναι για 1-2 φορες....αλλα για 10 μερες επι 2 φορες τη μερα....χαχαχαχαχ

Εκτος αν ειμαι τυχερη και πηγαινουμε και σε καμια ταβερνα...Και ΕΑΑΑΑΝ εκεινη η ταβερνα τα κανει ψητα...αλλιως...τον Λοπου...Γιατι θα παω μεσα στις ερημιες,τα βραχια και τις σμερνες να μεινω...ουτε ρευμα δεν υπαρχει !

'Η θα γυρισω τετραπαχη....'Η θα γυρισω σκελετος και πααααει ολη η δουλεια του χειμωνα....πφφφ



ΡΕ....ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ!!
lol

----------


## savage

> ΡΕ....ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ!!
> lol


Kαλα Αφροξυλανθη,δεν ξαναλεω ονοματα :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> Kαλα Αφροξυλανθη,δεν ξαναλεω ονοματα


Ισα που προλαβαινεις να κανεις edit να το διορθωσεις! :08. Turtle:

----------


## savage

> Ισα που προλαβαινεις να κανεις edit να το διορθωσεις!


DONE :01. ROFL:

----------


## κουλης

τι γνωμη εχετε για την κeρuθρα? γνωριζει κανεις τι θρεπτικη αξια?

----------


## MichalisPorke

Παδια βρηα αυτες τις μπαρες αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλες*.**********************************************

Η καθε μπαρα εχει:13.4 γρ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ,  21 γρ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ ΕΚΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΣΑΚΧΑΡΑ 14.2 γρ     ,5.9 γρ ΛΙΠΑΡΕΣ ΥΛΕΣ εκτοων οποιων Κορεσμενες:1.9,Πολυακορεστες:3.9,
Εχει φυτικες ινε:8.1 και βιταμινες και μεταλλα..Τι πιστευτε παιδια??

****βάλε μόνο τη φωτογραφία, οχι λινκ.*****

----------


## pan0z

> Παδια βρηα αυτες τις μπαρες αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλες*.**********************************************
> 
> Η καθε μπαρα εχει:13.4 γρ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ,  21 γρ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ ΕΚΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΣΑΚΧΑΡΑ 14.2 γρ     ,5.9 γρ ΛΙΠΑΡΕΣ ΥΛΕΣ εκτοων οποιων Κορεσμενες:1.9,Πολυακορεστες:3.9,
> Εχει φυτικες ινε:8.1 και βιταμινες και μεταλλα..Τι πιστευτε παιδια??
> 
> ****βάλε μόνο τη φωτογραφία, οχι λινκ.*****


Το μονο που γνωριζω για τις μπαρες πρωτεινης ειναι οτι εχουν χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας πρωτεινης γιατι ειναι απο ζελατινη.Θα προτιμουσα να φαω 6-7 αυγα με μια μπανανα παρα να παρω μπαρα πρωτεινης.

----------


## sogoku

Να τρως κανα δυο τετοιες τνν εβδομαδα σε εξτρα περιπτωση αναγκης δεν ειναι και κακο.Θωρειται λαιτ τσιτ θα ελεγα.

----------


## Lexo

ρε μαγκιτες να σας ρωτησω οσοι ξερετε το να ξυπναω τη νυχτα και να πινω ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης για να μη μενει ο οργανισμος χωρις 8ρεπτικα συστατικα για πολλες ωρες ειναι καλο η υπερβολικο? :01. ROFL:

----------


## Vinn

> ρε μαγκιτες να σας ρωτησω οσοι ξερετε το να ξυπναω τη νυχτα και να πινω ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης για να μη μενει ο οργανισμος χωρις 8ρεπτικα συστατικα για πολλες ωρες ειναι καλο η υπερβολικο?


Πριν πεσεις για υπνο παρε τη πρωτεινη σου με γαλατακι και εισαι οκ  :03. Thumb up: 
Για να μην σηκωνεσαι και ταλαιπωρησε..

----------


## thanasis reaction

αν ξυπνας για κατουρημα παρε καλο θα σου κανει,αν βαζεις ξυπνητηρι για να παρεις πρωτεινη το βρισκω υπερβολικο.

----------


## Lexo

0οαο0αχο0χα0οχαο0αχο0ο0αχο0αχχαο0 οχι ρε παιδες απλα εχω γεννετικο προβλημα με τον υπνο κοιμαμαι πολυ λιγο και ξυπναω απιστευτα ευκολα και το σκεφτηκα αφου μπορω μπας και ειναι ενα +

----------


## MichalisPorke

> Το μονο που γνωριζω για τις μπαρες πρωτεινης ειναι οτι εχουν χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας πρωτεινης γιατι ειναι απο ζελατινη.Θα προτιμουσα να φαω 6-7 αυγα με μια μπανανα παρα να παρω μπαρα πρωτεινης.


Λεει επανω φιλε οτι ειναι πρωτεινη απο μαγια...

----------


## wonderboy

lexo καλα κανεις αφου σηκωνεσαι ετσι και αλλιως χτυπα μια πρωτεινη χαμηλη σε υδατανθρακα αφου δεν τον χρειαζεσαι μας και ξανακοιμασαι.

----------


## KeyserSoze

ποια απο τις 2 τροφές να προτιμήσω σε περίοδο γράμμωσης?

Α, στα 100γρ

14γρ πρωτεινη
76γρ υα
1,5γρ λιπη(το 0.5 κορεσμενο)

Β στα 100γρ
11γρ πρωτεινη
60γρ υα
8γρ λιπη(το 1.5 κορεσμενα)

----------


## Mitsen

> ποια απο τις 2 τροφές να προτιμήσω σε περίοδο γράμμωσης?
> 
> Α, στα 100γρ
> 
> 14γρ πρωτεινη
> 76γρ υα
> 1,5γρ λιπη(το 0.5 κορεσμενο)
> 
> Β στα 100γρ
> ...


Στην γράμμωση ο οργανισμός μας έχει περισσότερη ανάγκη την προτείνη για να κρατήσει όσο είναι είναι δυνατό τα μέγιστα ποσοστά μυϊκού ιστού.

Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η προτείνη δεν είναι σημαντική για την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη!
Στον όγκο όμως εκτος του ότι ξεπερνούμε και τις θερμίδες συντηρήσεις μας παράλληλα λαμβάνονται και τα anakgaia ποσοστά προτείνης.

Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου, μην τη  δένεις φυσικά σκοινί κορδόνι :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

> ποια απο τις 2 τροφές να προτιμήσω σε περίοδο γράμμωσης?
> 
> Α, στα 100γρ
> 
> 14γρ πρωτεινη
> 76γρ υα
> 1,5γρ λιπη(το 0.5 κορεσμενο)
> 
> Β στα 100γρ
> ...


το πρωτο ειναι δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης(αρα εχουν ζαχαρη) και το 2ο ειναι βρωμη(δεν εχει ζαχαρη).φυσικα και θα προτιμησεις το 2ο

----------


## KeyserSoze

> το πρωτο ειναι δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης(αρα εχουν ζαχαρη) και το 2ο ειναι βρωμη(δεν εχει ζαχαρη).φυσικα και θα προτιμησεις το 2ο


Ξυπνιος ο savage :03. Thumb up: 
Aν τα παρεις ετσι χωρις να σου πει καποιος τι ειναι τι λογικα θα πει καποιος ευκολα "το πρωτο"
Εξηγησε μου(σε εχω εκνευρισει με τις ερωτησεις ε? :01. Smile: )ομως το λογω που καποιος θα προτιμησει να φαει τους καλους υδατανθρακες της βρωμης αλλα να παρει και τα περισσοτερα λιπη και οχι τους υ/α που εχουν και ζαχαρη των δημητριακων αλλα να μην παρει λιπη. Θελω να πω οτι σε απολυτους αριθμους τελικα καλυτερο δεν ειναι να μην φας τα λιπη(η μονη υποθεση που μπορω να κανω ειναι οτι τα +7γρ απο λιπη ειναι ελαχιστα μπροστα στα +15 υ/α που ισως γινουν λιπη οπως ειναι)


ΥΓ. Τα δημητριακα αυτα ειναι υποτιθεται τα γκομενο Κ της Κελογκς. Εψαξα για ζαχαρη αλλα δεν βρηκα να λεει(ουτε αν εχει ουτε αν δεν εχει). Αυτα δεν υποτιθεται ειναι για διαιτα για τις γκομενες?

----------


## savage

> Ξυπνιος ο savage
> Εξηγησε μου ομως το λογο που καποιος θα προτιμησει να φαει τους καλους υδατανθρακες της βρωμης αλλα να παρει και τα περισσοτερα λιπη και οχι τους υ/α που εχουν και ζαχαρη των δημητριακων αλλα να μην παρει λιπη.


η βρωμη δε θα σου ανεβασει την ινσουλινη οσο τα δημητριακα με ζαχαρη αρα δυσολα θα γινει λιπος.ασε που λογω ινων και λογω του οτι ειναι συνθετος υδατανθρακας μπορει και να θελει πιο πολλες θερμιδες να τη χωνεψεις παρα αυτες που εχει αυτουσια.





> ΥΓ. Αυτα δεν υποτιθεται ειναι για διαιτα για τις γκομενες?


ακριβως.ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ!!!!

Κοιτα να δεις αυτα απευθυνονται σε mainstream ατομα που ως τωρα ετρωγαν ασπρο ψωμι,βουτυρο και μαρμελαδα για πρωινο.αυτοι και με τα σπεσιαλ Κ και με οτιδηποτε αλλο (που λεει ο λογος) θα δουν διαφορα.

εσυ κανεις bbing.θες το κατι παραπανω,αρα βρωμη

----------


## KeyserSoze

> ακριβως.ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ!!!!
> 
> Κοιτα να δεις αυτα απευθυνονται σε mainstream ατομα που ως τωρα ετρωγαν ασπρο ψωμι,βουτυρο και μαρμελαδα για πρωινο.αυτοι και με τα σπεσιαλ Κ και με οτιδηποτε αλλο (που λεει ο λογος) θα δουν διαφορα.
> 
> εσυ κανεις bbing.θες το κατι παραπανω,αρα βρωμη


ΦΤΟΥΥΥΥ τσαμπα τα αγορασα :01. Smile: 
Ειχα πηξει στη βρωμη στον ογκο και ηθελά μια αλλαγη
Βρωμη και παλι λοιπον

----------


## giannis64

στον όγκο μην βασίζεσαι στην βρώμη!!

αν δεν βάλεις πατάτα ρύζι και μακαρόνι προκοπή δεν θα δεις!!

----------


## savage

για πρωινο λεει γιαννη.δε λεει για κυριως γευμα.εκει εννοειται θα μπει πατατα η ρυζι.απλα ρωτα αν ειναι καλυτερα τα σπεσιαλ Κ η η βρωμη και του ειπα η βρωμη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

οι γιγαντες πως λεγονται στα αγγλικα ξερει κανεις?

στην διατροφικη αξια απο τα οσπρια που βρισκουμε στα site 
μιλαμε για αβραστα ετσι?

----------


## KeyserSoze

> για πρωινο λεει γιαννη.δε λεει για κυριως γευμα.εκει εννοειται θα μπει πατατα η ρυζι.απλα ρωτα αν ειναι καλυτερα τα σπεσιαλ Κ η η βρωμη και του ειπα η βρωμη


εξακλτι! :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

> για πρωινο λεει γιαννη.δε λεει για κυριως γευμα.εκει εννοειται θα μπει πατατα η ρυζι.απλα ρωτα αν ειναι καλυτερα τα σπεσιαλ Κ η η βρωμη και του ειπα η βρωμη


α οκ!!    +1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

τι γνωμη εχεται για τα αναψυχτικα τυπου λαιτ και zero?καταναλωνω λιτρα ολοκληρα καθημερινως! μπορει για ωρες ολοκληρες να μην πιω καθολου νερο γτ θα εχω πιει 3 κουτακια κοκα-κολα.......μηπως θα ηταν καλητερα να τα μειωσω η ακομα καλητερα να τα κοψω και να μην ξαναπιω?

----------


## Devil Randime

> σε πλαστικο ποτηρι δεν εχεις πιει ποτε κοκα-κολα? δεν γινετε τιποτα!


Αμα την αφησει μερες εννοω ρε παιδια!!!  :01. Razz:  Οχι λεπτα!! Αμα την αφησει μερες θα το τρυπησει το πλαστικο  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

τα ποστ για την κοκα κολα μεταφερθηκαν εδω

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...?t=2744&page=5

----------


## salpas18

παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι η φρουκτοζη ειναι αργης απορροφησεις ? και συνηστατε για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Doctorg

*Φταίνε οι υδατάνθρακες και οι θερμίδες*
Ο γνωστός βρετανός διατροφολόγος Τζον Μπρίφα προτείνει πρωτεΐνες αντί υδατανθράκων για αδυνάτισμα χωρίς άγχος
ΜΑΧΗ ΤΡΑΤΣΑ | Πέμπτη 19 Αυγούστου 2010

Ξεχάστε τον θερμιδομετρητή, τα τρόφιμα χαμηλών θερμίδων και τη δίαιτα του μπικίνι (bikini diet) με το αυστηρό πρόγραμμα και τη «μαγική» σούπα των λαχανικών. Το επιπλέον σωματικό λίπος «αντιστέκεται» σθεναρά στις εξαντλητικές δίαιτες όση προσπάθεια και αν καταβάλουμε, υποστηρίζουν διαιτολόγοι. Υπάρχει άραγε ελπίδα να κερδίσουν όσοι δίνουν μάχη κατά του λίπους; Ναι, λένε οι ειδικοί. Αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζει κανείς καλά τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού. Παραδοσιακά αυτοί ήταν: λιγότερο φαγητό, περισσότερη άσκηση. Δηλαδή καταναλώνουμε λιγότερες θερμίδες από αυτές που καίμε. Λογικό, θα έλεγε κανείς. Ωστόσο ο γνωστός διατροφολόγος κ. Τζον Μπρίφα σε άρθρο του στη βρετανική εφημερίδα «Τhe Τimes» διαφωνεί. «Στην εφαρμογή όσο μειώνουμε τις θερμίδες τόσο πιθανότερο είναι να ενδώσουμε σε...λιπαρούς πειρασμούς» αναφέρει. 

Ορισμένοι διαιτολόγοι ισχυρίζονται ότι ούτε ο περιορισμός των θερμίδων ούτε η αύξηση της άσκησης οδηγεί σε σημαντική και μόνιμη απώλεια βάρους. Η απάντηση έρχεται από άλλη ομάδα διαιτολόγων που υποστηρίζουν ότι η μείωση των θερμίδων και η γυμναστική βοηθούν απλώς πολλοί από αυτούς που ακολουθούν ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα να τρώνε περισσότερο και να ασκούνται λιγότερο από όσο πιστεύουν. 

Σύμφωνα με όσα επισημαίνει ο κ. Μπρίφα, όταν η κατανάλωση θερμίδων μειώνεται, «σβήνει» και ο μεταβολισμός. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. «Οταν οι άνθρωποι τρώνε λιγότερο, κινούνται και λιγότερο» λέει ο κ. Μπρίφα. Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, όταν η πρόσληψη θερμίδων μειώνεται, το σώμα προσπαθεί να εξοικονομήσει ενέργεια. 


«Υπάρχει και μία ακόμη “επιπλοκή”. Η άσκηση ανοίγει την όρεξη και μας οδηγεί σε υπερκατανάλωση» σημειώνει, τονίζοντας ότι η γυμναστική συνιστάται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, αλλά η απώλεια βάρους δεν είναι μία από αυτές. 

Αλλο ένα πρόβλημα που σχετίζεται με τη «θεωρία των θερμίδων» είναι ότι, αν και μπορεί να απομακρύνει το άτομο που βρίσκεται σε δίαιτα από τα λίπη, το «ρίχνει» στους υδατάνθρακες που έχουν λιγότερες θερμίδεςένα γραμμάριο λίπους περιέχει περίπου διπλάσιες θερμίδες από την αντίστοιχη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων. 

Οι υδατάνθρακες όμως αποτελούν τα κύρια στοιχεία της διατροφής που ενεργοποιούν την έκκριση της ινσουλίνης, μιας ορμόνης η οποία «οδηγεί» το λίπος στα λιποκύτταρα. Επιπλέον, δεν ικανοποιούν την πείνα όσο οι πρωτεΐνες και διαταράσσουν τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα με έναν τρόπο που διεγείρει την πείνα, ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για τρόφιμα τα οποία περιέχουν ζάχαρη, όπως οι σοκολάτες και τα μπισκότα. Ετσι οι υδατάνθρακες, ως σημαντικό ποσοστό των γευμάτων, μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα. 

Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Μπρίφα, τα φαγητά που προκαλούν ικανοποίηση δίνουν σχετικά χαμηλή και συνεχή απελευθέρωση ζάχαρης στο αίμα (έχουν χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη). Η πρωτεΐνη συνήθως εντείνει την ικανοποίηση, γεγονός που μπορεί να αποτρέψει την υπερκατανάλωση τροφής και να ρυθμίσει την όρεξη. Οπως παρατηρεί ο ίδιος, μια δίαιτα αδυνατίσματος πρέπει σε γενικές γραμμές να περιλαμβάνει κρέας, ψάρι, αβγά, τυρί, φρούτα με χαμηλά σάκχαρα, καρύδια, σπόρους και λαχανικά (εκτός από πατάτες).
Ο αντίλογος

«Πολλοί αναπτύσσουν διάφορες θεωρίες για εντυπωσιασμό, αλλά κανένας δεν μπορεί να ανατρέψει την κλασική μεσογειακή δίαιτα, η αξία της οποίας τόσο για την υγεία όσο και για τη διατήρηση του φυσιολογικού βάρους έχει αποδειχθεί από εκατοντάδες επιστημονικές μελέτες. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι από όσους συμμετείχαν στη μελέτη των επτά χωρών που ξεκίνησε πριν από 50 χρόνια και ανέδειξε το κρητικό διαιτολόγιο ως κορυφαίο σήμερα ζουν μόνο ορισμένοι από τους Ελληνες» λέει ο καθηγητής Προληπτικής Ιατρικής και Διατροφής της Ιατρικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης κ. Αντ. Καφάτος. Η λεγόμενη μεσογειακή δίαιτα, η οποία στηρίζεται στο κρητικό διαιτολόγιο, περιέχει υδατάνθρακες, λίγο κόκκινο κρέας και πρωτεΐνη- περίπου 300 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο, ψάρι και κουνέλι την εβδομάδα -, πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά, όσπρια και ξηρούς καρπούς. «Οι επιστημονικές μελέτες έως σήμερα δείχνουν ότι η δίαιτα που βασίζεται σε πρωτεΐνες έχει προσωρινά αποτελέσματα. Μπορεί να χάσεις βάρος σε ένα εξάμηνο και στον χρόνο να το έχεις ξαναπάρει. Επιπλέον, το κόκκινο κρέας αυξάνει τους κινδύνους για ανάπτυξη καρδιαγγειακών νοσημάτων και την εμφάνιση καρκίνων» επισημαίνει ο καθηγητής. Οπως τονίζει, οι υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να αποτελούν το 55%-65% της δίαιτας. Συμφωνεί ωστόσο με τον κ. Μπρίφα ότι πρέπει να είναι χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη, όπως το μαύρο ψωμί, τα μαύρα μακαρόνια, το αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι, τα όσπρια, τα φρούτα, τα λαχανικά (πατάτες σε μικρή ποσότητα και όχι τηγανητές ή τσιπς). Διαφωνεί όμως ως προς τη συμβολή της άσκησης στην απώλεια βάρους. Ο κ. Καφάτος επιμένει ότι «χωρίς άσκηση δεν μπορείς να χάσεις βάρος. Δημιουργεί ευεξία και βοηθά στην ψυχολογία όσων κάνουν δίαιτα, ενώ παράλληλα μειώνει τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης σακχαρώδους διαβήτη τύπου Β».

πηγή: ΒΗΜΑ

----------


## salpas18

> παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι η φρουκτοζη ειναι αργης απορροφησεις ? και συνηστατε για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα?


???

----------


## Devil

ξεχνατη για postwo ουτε για αστειο

αν θες φρουκτοζει φαε κανα φρουτο το πρωι

----------


## salpas18

> ξεχνατη για postwo ουτε για αστειο
> 
> αν θες φρουκτοζει φαε κανα φρουτο το πρωι


ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησεις? και για πιον λογο δεν κανει?

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια αν τυχει καμια φορα στο γευμα 1ωρα μετα την προπονηση να μην προλαβω να βρασω ρυζι+ασπραδια που τρωω..πειραζει πχ να το αντικαταστησω με βρωμη στην αναλογη ποσοτητα και ασπραδια(σαν πιτακι)?

----------


## Devil

> ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησεις? και για πιον λογο δεν κανει?


οχι ειναι απλος υδατανθρακας αλλα δεν προκαλει εκρηση ινσουλινης εχει ενα IG πολυ χαμηλο

απλα δεν κανει ειναι αρκετοι οι λογοι αν κανεις μια αναζητηση το εχω γραψει καπου οταν διαφωνουσαμε με εναν τυπο 
δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως ειναι το thread

----------


## Devil

> Παιδια αν τυχει καμια φορα στο γευμα 1ωρα μετα την προπονηση να μην προλαβω να βρασω ρυζι+ασπραδια που τρωω..πειραζει πχ να το αντικαταστησω με βρωμη στην αναλογη ποσοτητα και ασπραδια(σαν πιτακι)?


αν προλαβενεις να το χωνεψεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα

απλα τσεκαρε τις ποσοτητες(πρωτ,υδατ,λιπαρ) να ειναι οι ιδιες

----------


## salpas18

> οχι ειναι απλος υδατανθρακας αλλα δεν προκαλει εκρηση ινσουλινης εχει ενα IG πολυ χαμηλο
> 
> απλα δεν κανει ειναι αρκετοι οι λογοι αν κανεις μια αναζητηση το εχω γραψει καπου οταν διαφωνουσαμε με εναν τυπο 
> δεν θυμαμαι που ακριβως ειναι το thread


θα σου γραψω ενα κειμενο το μετεφρασα αλλα δεν καταλαβα ακριβος τη λεει στην παρενθεση 7 gramos de carbohidratos simples (fructosa, ya que no no plantea de azúcar en la sangre con la suficiente rapidez) *************. Cada 15-20 minutos después de la primera toma, tome unos comprimidos de glucosa. Esto se aumentará la cantidad de glucosa a disposición de su cuerpo durante el almacenamiento.

----------


## salpas18

Ισπανικα πρεπει να ειναι

----------


## Devil

> θα σου γραψω ενα κειμενο το μετεφρασα αλλα δεν καταλαβα ακριβος τη λεει στην παρενθεση 7 gramos de carbohidratos simples (fructosa, ya que no no plantea de azúcar en la sangre con la suficiente rapidez) *************. Cada 15-20 minutos después de la primera toma, tome unos comprimidos de glucosa. Esto se aumentará la cantidad de glucosa a disposición de su cuerpo durante el almacenamiento.


7 γρ απλους υδατανθρακες

φρουκτωζη δεν αυξανει το ζαχαρο στο αιμα πολυ γρηγορα

************* (λολ  :01. Mr. Green: )

καθε 15-20 λεπτα μετα την πρωτη δωση, παρτε μερικες ταμπλετες απο γλουκοζιο.

αυτο θα αυξησει την ποσοτητα γλουκοζιο στο σωμα κατα τη διαρκια της αποθηκευσης.


καλα τι θες να παρεις?

----------


## salpas18

> 7 γρ απλους υδατανθρακες
> 
> φρουκτωζη δεν αυξανει το ζαχαρο στο αιμα πολυ γρηγορα
> 
> ************* (λολ )
> 
> καθε 15-20 λεπτα μετα την πρωτη δωση, παρτε μερικες ταμπλετες απο γλουκοζιο.
> 
> αυτο θα αυξησει την ποσοτητα γλουκοζιο στο σωμα κατα τη διαρκια της αποθηκευσης.
> ...



τωρα που θα κανεις κανονικα την μεταφραση απαντα μου σε μνμ :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

εχεται να προτεινετε κανενα αλμυρο και οσο το δυνατο υγειινο σνακ? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> εχεται να προτεινετε κανενα αλμυρο και οσο το δυνατο υγειινο σνακ?


αντζουγιες.

----------


## κουλης

> αντζουγιες.


ποπ-κορν σπιτικο χωρισ αλατι? :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> ποπ-κορν σπιτικο χωρισ αλατι?


καλα αρμυρο δεν ειπες??

αυτο πως γινεται χωρις αλατι?

----------


## κουλης

ε ενταξει μια κουταλιτσα του γλυκου  πειραζει? εξαλου δν βαζω πουθενα αλλου αλατι.... εσεις οταν θελετε κατι αλμυρο τι κανετε?

----------


## Rise above

παστή σαρδέλα

----------


## beefmeup

> αντζουγιες.





> παστή σαρδέλα


του το πα,αλλα επιμενει σε ποπ κορν..τσ,τσ..

----------


## Rise above

όπα δεν το είδα beef  :08. Toast: 
και με καμια ελίτσα μαζί και λίγο αγγουράκι άμα δεν την θες σκέτη

----------


## wo277lf

> οι γιγαντες πως λεγονται στα αγγλικα ξερει κανεις?
> 
> στην διατροφικη αξια απο τα οσπρια που βρισκουμε στα site 
> μιλαμε για αβραστα ετσι?


Lima Beans

ναι,συνήθως σε άβραστες ποστητες αναφέρονται

----------


## κουλης

βρηκα μια μαγιονεζα Hellmans extra light η οποια περιεχει 
 ανα 15γρ(μια κουταλια τησ σουπας)

πρωτεινες:0,1mg
υδατανθρακες:1,7mg
λιπαρα:0,4mg
κορεσμενα:0,1mg
μονοακορεστα:0,1mg
πολυακορεστα:0,1mg
ω-3:0,01mg
ω-6:0,01mg
χοληστερολη:3.3mg
φυτικες ινες:0,1mg

να βαλω κανενα κουταλακι μαζι με τον τονο ?

----------


## Devil Randime

Ναι να βαλεις. δε νομιζω πως θα κανει κακο. Ολα χαμηλα ειναι οποτε και 2 κουταλιες να βαλεις νομιζω ΟΚ θα εισαι... Αυτο πιστευω εγω τουλαχιστον..

----------


## κουλης

> Ναι να βαλεις. δε νομιζω πως θα κανει κακο. Ολα χαμηλα ειναι οποτε και 2 κουταλιες να βαλεις νομιζω ΟΚ θα εισαι... Αυτο πιστευω εγω τουλαχιστον..


πσσσσ και ειχα να φαω μαγιονεζα με κοτοπουλο πολυ καιρο :01. Mr. Green:  σε ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

> Lima Beans
> 
> ναι,συνήθως σε άβραστες ποστητες αναφέρονται


thx filos :08. Toast:

----------


## wo277lf

> 7 γρ απλους υδατανθρακες
> 
> φρουκτωζη δεν αυξανει το ζαχαρο στο αιμα πολυ γρηγορα
> 
> ************* (λολ )
> 
> καθε 15-20 λεπτα μετα την πρωτη δωση, παρτε μερικες ταμπλετες απο γλουκοζιο.
> 
> αυτο θα αυξησει την ποσοτητα γλουκοζιο στο σωμα κατα τη διαρκια της αποθηκευσης.
> ...


Φιλε μου καλα σου λεει ο DEvil.Βρήκες ένα άρθρο στο internet και μαλιστα στα ισπανικα,και έκανες copy paste ενα αποσπασμα αυτου επειδη ειδες την λέξη φρουκτοζη.Το άρθρο αυτό απευθυνεται σε επαγγελματιες αθλητες και αναφερεται σε μια μεθοδο που μπορει να οδηγησει στο θανατο.

Για ερασιτεχνες που είμαστε εμεις η φρουκτοζη δεν κανει για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα.Ειναι χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη και αρα δεν θα προκαλεσει άμμεση εκριση ινσουλινης απο το παγκρεας.Μετά την προπονηση θέλουμε απλους υδατανθρακες υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη οπως ειναι η δεξτροζη(ειναι η γλυκοζη, τα σιροπια που υπαρχουν στα super market κανουν μια χαρα,φυσικα διαλυμενη σε νερο με whey isolate) για να προκαλεσουν αμμεση εκριση ινσουλινης ωστε να αναπληρωσουμε το γλυκογονο του συκωτιου και το γλυκογονο των μυων που χαθηκε κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης.

Πριν την προπονηση μπορεις να πιεις ένα σκέτο ρόφημα φρουκτόζης διαλυμένο σε νερό για να γεμισεις  το συκώτι με γλυκογόνο και ετσι να σου παράσχει σταθερή ροή ενέργειας κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης.
Πως γίνεται αυτο;

Όση φρουκτόζη τρώμε πηγαίνει μέσω του αίματος κατευθείαν στο συκώτι όπου αρχίζει η επεξεργασία της και μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη. Μεγάλο μέρος από αυτή την γλυκόζη θα πάει να συμπληρώσει το γλυκογόνο του συκωτιού, ενώ η υπόλοιπη θα εκκριθεί στο αίμα. *Tο γεγονος αυτο συν το οτι η διαδικασια μετατροπης της φρουκτοζης σε γλυκοζη απαιτει πολλα σταδια για να γινει, ερμηνευει τον παρατηρουμενο χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη της φρουκτοζης.* 

Οσοι απο τους επαγγελματιες ακολουθουν την μεθοδο στην οποια αναφερεται το αρθρο αυτο,πάλι η φρουκτοζη δεν κανει για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα λογω του οτι δεν ανυψώνει τα επίπεδα του σαγχαρου του αίματος αρκετα γρηγορα επειδη ειναι αργής απορροφησης, για τους λογους που εξηγησα παραπάνω.

----------


## Devil

> Φιλε μου καλα σου λεει ο DEvil.Βρήκες ένα άρθρο στο internet και μαλιστα στα ισπανικα,και έκανες copy paste ενα αποσπασμα αυτου επειδη ειδες την λέξη φρουκτοζη.Το άρθρο αυτό απευθυνεται σε επαγγελματιες αθλητες και αναφερεται σε μια μεθοδο που μπορει να οδηγησει στο θανατο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Για ερασιτεχνες που είμαστε εμεις η φρουκτοζη δεν κανει για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα.Ειναι χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη και αρα δεν θα προκαλεσει άμμεση εκριση ινσουλινης απο το παγκρεας.*Μετά την προπονηση θέλουμε απλους υδατανθρακες υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη οπως ειναι η δεξτροζη(ειναι η γλυκοζη, τα σιροπια που υπαρχουν στα super market κανουν μια χαρα,φυσικα διαλυμενη σε νερο με whey isolate) για να προκαλεσουν αμμεση εκριση ινσουλινης ωστε να αναπληρωσουμε το γλυκογονο του συκωτιου και το γλυκογονο των μυων που χαθηκε κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης.*
> 
> *δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να παρεις δεξτροζη για να αναπληρωσεις το γλυκογονο στους μυς και γενικα καλο θα ηταν να μενει κανεις μακρια απο αυτα τα συροπια
> το wms/vitargo εχουν αποδειχτει καλητερα στην επανασυνθεση του γλυκογονου
> ...


.

----------


## -beba-

Κατά τη διάρκεια των διακοπων δεν πρόσεχα τι έτρωγα, απλά δεν έτρωγα πολύ. Επίσης δεν έκανα καθόλου γυμναστική, όμως πήγαινα θάλασσα κάθε μέρα. Τελικά διαπίστωσα επίστρέφοντας από τις διακοπές ότι έχω χάσει 2-3 κιλά και έχω λεπτυνει λιγάκι. Επίσης έχω χάσει και λίπος. Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο αυτό..........

----------


## Eddie

> Κατά τη διάρκεια των διακοπων δεν πρόσεχα τι έτρωγα, απλά δεν έτρωγα πολύ. Επίσης δεν έκανα καθόλου γυμναστική, όμως πήγαινα θάλασσα κάθε μέρα. Τελικά διαπίστωσα επίστρέφοντας από τις διακοπές ότι έχω χάσει 2-3 κιλά και έχω λεπτυνει λιγάκι. Επίσης έχω χάσει και λίπος. Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο αυτό..........


Και γω μπεμπα μετα το 10ημερο οφ,ημουν ελαφρυτερος παρ ολα τα μικρα τσιτ που εκανα.

Μετα απο μια βδομαδα επανηλθα στα κανονικα ομως :01. Wink:

----------


## -beba-

> Και γω μπεμπα μετα το 10ημερο οφ,ημουν ελαφρυτερος παρ ολα τα μικρα τσιτ που εκανα.
> 
> *Μετα απο μια βδομαδα επανηλθα στα κανονικα ομως*


Μη μου λες τέτοια. Μου αρέσει όπως είμαι τώρα...........................
Είμαι διατεθημένη να πεινάσω πολύ και να γυμναστώ πολύ για να μείνω οπως είμαι και να βελτιωθώ κιόλας.

----------


## wo277lf

> Κατά τη διάρκεια των διακοπων δεν πρόσεχα τι έτρωγα, απλά δεν έτρωγα πολύ. Επίσης δεν έκανα καθόλου γυμναστική, όμως πήγαινα θάλασσα κάθε μέρα. Τελικά διαπίστωσα επίστρέφοντας από τις διακοπές ότι έχω χάσει 2-3 κιλά και έχω λεπτυνει λιγάκι. Επίσης έχω χάσει και λίπος. Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο αυτό..........


Τα 2-3 κιλα που έχασες ειναι νερά.Μαλλον αυτες τις ημέρες μειωσες την κατανάλωση των υδατανθράκων,και οι υδατάνθακες εχουν την τάση να κατακρατουν νερό.

----------


## Maxwell Wolfen

Συγνωμη αν η ερωτηση μου ειναι αφελης αλλα αν για παραδειγμα σηκωθω το πρωι στις 8 και φαω ενα καλο πρωινο πχ δημητριακα ολικης περιπου 1 κουπα, 2 φετες μαυρο ψωμι βουτυρο μελι και μια whey, μπορω μετα να ξαναπεσω για υπνο κανα 2-3 ωρες?η οτι εφαγα θα γινει λιπος?

----------


## Lexo

οχι ρε μπορεις αλλα 8α σου λεγα να βαλεις βρωμη αντι για δημητριακα και το βουτυρο βγαλτο :08. Toast:

----------


## Ramrod

> Και γω μπεμπα μετα το 10ημερο οφ,ημουν ελαφρυτερος παρ ολα τα μικρα τσιτ που εκανα.
> 
> Μετα απο μια βδομαδα επανηλθα στα κανονικα ομως


Εγώ είμαι στις 13 μέρες οφ και έχω πέσει και βάλει λίπος...έχω αρχίσει να ανυσηχώ. Γενικά δε το ξεφτιλίζω πολύ, κάνω ένα cheat τη μέρα και έχω φάει 1-2 γλυκά όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Το βράδυ δε τρώω πολύ υδατάνθρακα.
Κανα 2 μέρες τώρα έχω αρχίσει και πανικοβάλλομαι...πρέπει να ξαναπμώ σε πρόγραμμα...

----------


## Mitsen

> Εγώ είμαι στις 13 μέρες οφ και έχω πέσει και βάλει λίπος...έχω αρχίσει να ανυσηχώ. Γενικά δε το ξεφτιλίζω πολύ, κάνω ένα cheat τη μέρα και έχω φάει 1-2 γλυκά όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Το βράδυ δε τρώω πολύ υδατάνθρακα.
> Κανα 2 μέρες τώρα έχω αρχίσει και πανικοβάλλομαι...πρέπει να ξαναπμώ σε πρόγραμμα...


Δεν νομίζω να πρόλαβες να λιπωσεις μέσα σε 13 μέρες. 
Ποιο πολλή υγρά πρέπει ναναι

----------


## Devil

> Δεν νομίζω να πρόλαβες να λιπωσεις μέσα σε 13 μέρες. 
> Ποιο πολλή υγρά πρέπει ναναι


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> Δεν νομίζω να πρόλαβες να λιπωσεις μέσα σε 13 μέρες. 
> Ποιο πολλή υγρά πρέπει ναναι


ξερω γω ρε συ....εχει κάνει κοιλιά μιλάμε...

και έχω πέσει στα χέρια...

ελπίζω με το που θα μπω να επανέλθω γρήγορα...

----------


## Mitsen

> ξερω γω ρε συ....εχει κάνει κοιλιά μιλάμε...
> 
> και έχω πέσει στα χέρια...
> 
> ελπίζω με το που θα μπω να επανέλθω γρήγορα...


*Σίγουρα!* δεν τίθεται θέμα, πολλές φορες είναι και ψυχολογικό. :01. Wink: 

Θα φύγουν τα υγρά με τη σωστή διατροφή και θα  επανέλθεις σύντομα.

----------


## deluxe

Οταν σε μια τροφη λεει "Σακχαρα", εννοει τη ζαχαρη;

----------


## Eddie

> Οταν σε μια τροφη λεει "Σακχαρα", εννοει τη ζαχαρη;


Νομιζω οχι την κρυσταλικη αλλα δεξτροζη,μαλτοδεξτρινη κλπ.

Και γω αυτη την απορια ειχα για το powerade που λεει σακχαρα.νομιζω αυτο σημαινει χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος.

----------


## deluxe

Βεβαια στα αγγλικα στις ετικετες το αντιστοιχο στα σακχαρα ειναι το sugars.. Δε ξερω και εγω τι παιζει.

Πχ, το γαλα εχει 4.6γρ σακχαρα στα 100ml. Δλδ εγω που πινω περιπου 500 την ημερα, παιρνω 25γρ ζαχαρης;

Και το μελι ειναι σακχαρο, οπως και η δεξτροζη και η μαλτο. Οποτε λογικα αλλο σακχαρο, αλλο ζαχαρη.

Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι στις ετικετες λεει σακχαρα, στα συστατικα λεει ζαχαρη,δεξτροζη κτλ.. Αλλα δε ξερουμε σε τι ποσοτητες.

----------


## Devil

> Οταν σε μια τροφη λεει "Σακχαρα", εννοει τη ζαχαρη;


οχι την ζαχαρη που βαζεις στον καφε 

εννοει τους μονοσακχαριτες

----------


## deluxe

Υπαρχει πινακας με το gi των περισσοτερων σακχαρων; Και γιατι να παχαινει η ζαχαρη και οχι η μαλτο; Ιδιες θερμιδες αποδιδουν.

Στο γαλα λογικα ολα τα σακχαρα αφορουν στην λακτοζη.

----------


## Devil

> Υπαρχει πινακας με το gi των περισσοτερων σακχαρων; Και γιατι να παχαινει η ζαχαρη και οχι η μαλτο; Ιδιες θερμιδες αποδιδουν.
> 
> Στο γαλα λογικα ολα τα σακχαρα αφορουν στην λακτοζη.


ναι λογικα υπαρχει

ζαχαρη = διχαριτης = γλυκοζη + φρουκτοζη

μαλτο = πολυσακχαριτης

η ζαχαρη εχει μεγαλητερο GI απο την μαλτο :01. Wink: 

συν του το οτι μπαινει στη μεση και η φρουκτοζη

----------


## deluxe

Εμεις δε θελουμε υψηλο GI μετα την προπονα; Οποτε μας βολευει η ζαχαρη..

Η δεξτροζη-γλυκοζη εχει 100 γλυκαιμικο δεικτη, αν δε κανω λαθος. Δλδ ειναι το "καθαρο" σακχαρο που λεμε.. Η μαλτο λιγο παραπανω πρεπει να εχει.

----------


## Devil

> Εμεις δε θελουμε υψηλο GI μετα την προπονα; Οποτε μας βολευει η ζαχαρη..
> 
> Η δεξτροζη-γλυκοζη εχει 100 γλυκαιμικο δεικτη, αν δε κανω λαθος. Δλδ ειναι το "καθαρο" σακχαρο που λεμε.. Η μαλτο λιγο παραπανω πρεπει να εχει.


δεν ειναι ανγκαιο να θες υψηλο gi μετα την προπονηση

αφου παιρνεις wms δεν εχει ψηλο gi

οχι δεν σε βολευει η ζαχαρη εχει φρουτοζιο

οχι η μαλτο εχει λιγοτερο, υπαρχουν μαλτο και με πανω απο 20 και κατω απο 20 gi.

----------


## deluxe

Πως γινεται αυτο; Μιλαω για καθαρη μαλτοδεξτρινη. Πως μπορει να εχει τοσο χαμηλο GI;

----------


## Devil

> Πως γινεται αυτο; Μιλαω για καθαρη μαλτοδεξτρινη. Πως μπορει να εχει τοσο χαμηλο GI;


και εγω για καθαρη μιλαω

κανονικα εχει 100 gi 

αλλα υπαρχουν και μαλτο με DE (dextrose equivalence) πολυ χαμηλο

κατω απο 20 μερικες

----------


## deluxe

Μαλιστα. Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.

Τις τελευταιες ημερες τρωω αρκετα σουβλακια κοτοπουλο ( γεμιστα με χρωματιστες πιπεριες ) και μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο. 

Ενταξει δεν ειναι σα το φιλετο κοτοπουλο, αλλα δεν ειναι και τελειως χαλια, ετσι;

Τα ψηνω σε grill με λιγες σταγονες λαδι.

Οι πιπεριες λογικα εχουν σακχαρα; Αν ναι, θα παιρνω σκετα σουβλακια κοτοπουλο.

----------


## beefmeup

> Οι πιπεριες λογικα εχουν σακχαρα;


καλα μην τρελενεσαι κιολας..σιγα τα ζακχαρα.

----------


## KeyserSoze

Να ρωτησω, ειμαι σε φαση γραμμωσης και εχω κατεβασει τα γρ υδ μου περιπου απο τα 55% (περιοδος ογκου) στο 30% των ημερησιων θερμιδων (καλυπτοντας με πρωτεινες και καλα λιπαρα)

Αν καποια μερα μου ξεφυγει και παει ας πουμε στο 45%-50% τι κανουμε τις επομενες 1-2 μερες? Προσπαθουμε να "σβησουμε" το λαθος μειωνοντας ακομα περισσοτερο υδατανθρακες εκεινες τις μερες ή το προσπερναμε για να μην παρουσιαζονται τρελα πανω-κατω μεσα σε 3 μερες στη διατροφη μας?

----------


## noz1989

καλο ειναι, μια στις 3-4 μερες να τον πηγαινεις εκει τον υδατ, και να κοψεις τις αντιστοιχες θερμιδες απο λιπαρα.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> καλο ειναι, μια στις 3-4 μερες να τον πηγαινεις εκει τον υδατ, και να κοψεις τις αντιστοιχες θερμιδες απο λιπαρα.


Συμφωνω, το κανω καθε Σαββατο προσωπικα που ειναι και μερα προπονησης
Απλα λεω αν μου ξεφυγει σε μη προκαθορισμενη μερα, για το χψ λογο

----------


## JustOneCrazy

καλησπερα παιδια μια απορια εχω.....εφαγα ψαρια κατα της 3 και δεν πιναω για να κανω κανενα γευμα με πρωτεινες και υδατανθρακες, μπορω να συμπληροσω με τν σκονη ?ρωταω γτ εχει πρωτεινες μεσα και μιπως γινει καμια βλακεια με τ ψαρι οπως γινεται με τ γαλα....

----------


## Block50

Λοιπόν εδώ κράχτε ελεύθερα...Χθες το μεσημέρι έφαγα 3 μικρά μπιφτέκια..και το βράδυ μισό ποτήρι μαρτίνι πάγο..Πιάνεται για cheat meal,ή να το κάνω σήμερα χωρίς τύψεις?? :01. Sad:

----------


## ioannis1

αν το κανεις και σημερα τοτε δεν κανεις διατροφη.γνωμη μου παντα.

----------


## Block50

> αν το κανεις και σημερα τοτε δεν κανεις διατροφη.γνωμη μου παντα.


 :01. Mr. Green: 

OΚ μου 'φυγαν οι πειρασμοί!

----------


## ioannis1

το καθε μερα δεν ειναι καλο.το που και που το χρειαζομαστε. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Block50

> το καθε μερα δεν ειναι καλο.το που και που το χρειαζομαστε.


Nαι απλά επειδή κάτι βρήκα για 2 Cheat meals τη βδομάδα σε κάποια ποστ,λέω δε βαριέσαι..Αλλά τώρα συνήλθα!!

----------


## ioannis1

κοιτα αν το κρατησεις σε 2 φορες δεν πειραζει.φοβαμαι πωςοχι.γιαυτο δεν κανουμε τα cheat συνεχομενες μερες. :01. Wink:

----------


## Block50

> κοιτα αν το κρατησεις σε 2 φορες δεν πειραζει.φοβαμαι πωςοχι.γιαυτο δεν κανουμε τα cheat συνεχομενες μερες.


OK..Φταίει μάλλον το ότι είμαι σε υποθερμιδική δίαιτα από το Νοέμβρη<ήμουν 105 κιλά όταν ξεκίνησα>,και τώρα είμαι πιο ευαίσθητος σε πειρασμούς,αλλά θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σας!

----------


## deluxe

ΑΠο πρασινες σαλατες τρωω κυριως σπανακι, αλλα βαζω αρκετο λαδι,ξυδι,αλατι light. Πειραζει;

Μεχρι ποσα γρ λαδι ειναι Normal καθημερινα;

----------


## Eddie

> ΑΠο πρασινες σαλατες τρωω κυριως σπανακι, αλλα βαζω αρκετο λαδι,ξυδι,αλατι light. Πειραζει;
> 
> Μεχρι ποσα γρ λαδι ειναι Normal καθημερινα;


Δεν υπαρχει νορμαλ ρε συ,αναλογως τις αναγκες!!

----------


## Mitsen

Υπάρχουν φορες που δεν αποδίδουμε όσο θέλουμε στο γυμναστήριο, σέρνουμε τα πόδια μας και στην ουσία κάνουμε μια τρυπα στο νερό. Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες που "λυγίζουμε σιδερα"..

Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής:
και στις δυο περιπτώσεις που έχουμε, παίρνουμε την ίδια ποσότητα μεταπροπονιτικου ροφήματος? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Το ίδιο μια μέρα πλάτη-δικέφαλα full :05. Weights:  και το ίδιο είναι μια μέρα ελαχιστης εγκύμνασης? :02. Sleeping: 

και κατά ποσο αφομοιώνει στην δεύτερη περίπτωση την ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης ο οργανισμός μας?

----------


## deluxe

> Δεν υπαρχει νορμαλ ρε συ,αναλογως τις αναγκες!!


Καλα λιπαρα δεν εχει το ελαιολαδο; Τις ημερες που τρωω σαλατες με λαδι, παιρνω μονο ενα ω3 το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο.

----------


## ioannis1

> Υπάρχουν φορες που δεν αποδίδουμε όσο θέλουμε στο γυμναστήριο, σέρνουμε τα πόδια μας και στην ουσία κάνουμε μια τρυπα στο νερό. Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες που "λυγίζουμε σιδερα"..
> 
> Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής:
> και στις δυο περιπτώσεις που έχουμε, παίρνουμε την ίδια ποσότητα μεταπροπονιτικου ροφήματος?
> Το ίδιο μια μέρα πλάτη-δικέφαλα full και το ίδιο είναι μια μέρα ελαχιστης εγκύμνασης?
> 
> και κατά ποσο αφομοιώνει στην δεύτερη περίπτωση την ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης ο οργανισμός μας?


παιρνουμε το ιδιο.ακομα και σε μερες που δεν κανουμε προπονηση γιατιο οργανισμος μας αναρρωνει.

----------


## Mitsen

> παιρνουμε το ιδιο.ακομα και σε μερες που δεν κανουμε προπονηση γιατιο οργανισμος μας αναρρωνει.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη για την απάντηση! :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

> Καλα λιπαρα δεν εχει το ελαιολαδο; Τις ημερες που τρωω σαλατες με λαδι, παιρνω μονο ενα ω3 το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο.


το ελαιολαδο δεν εχει ω λιπαρα οποτε παντα παιρνουμε ω3,6,9.

----------


## The Rock

> το ελαιολαδο δεν εχει ω λιπαρα οποτε παντα παιρνουμε ω3,6,9.


Έχει απλά σε μικρή ποσότητα, στα 100γρ. έχει περίπου 750mg.

Devil αν δεν κάνω λάθος η σάχαρη η επιτραπέζια(σουκρόζη εκτός και αν λέμε άλλη) έχει GI 65 ενώ η μαλτοδεξτρίνη έχει γύρω στο 115.

----------


## Devil

> Έχει απλά σε μικρή ποσότητα, στα 100γρ. έχει περίπου 750mg.
> 
> Devil αν δεν κάνω λάθος η σάχαρη η επιτραπέζια(σουκρόζη εκτός και αν λέμε άλλη) έχει GI 65 ενώ η μαλτοδεξτρίνη έχει γύρω στο 115.


το ελεολαδο εχει Ω9 (oleic acid) κυριως

ναι καπου εκει εχει η ζαχαρη

αλλα το GI της μαλτο εξαρτατε απο την Dextrose Equivalent (DE) υπαρχουν μαλτο και με πολυ χαμηλο DE >20.

----------


## loukiss

ο κοκκορας βραστος εχει την ιδια διατροφικη αξια με το κοτοπουλο βραστο??

----------


## onymos

kalispera! kanw edw k treis mines diatrofi k gumnastiki  exasa kapia kila k twra exw prosarmosei tn diatrofh m etsi wste na arxisw siga siga na vazw muika kila. 8a i8ela ti gnwmh sas gia tn diatrofi p akolou8w k isws k kapoies sumvoules apo kapoious pio empeirous. 1o geuma: 1 litro gala 1,5% ena tost olikis me dipli galopoula k 1 feta tost turi 11% k 1 scoop prwteinh(whey reflex) 
2o: 1 mikro koulouri olikis me turi cotaage 2,2% marouli ntomata galopoula k 2 stimena portokalia
3o: mosxari i kotopoulo i solomo me ruzi kastano(misi koupa) k 1 patata vrasth
4o:1 giaourti 0% me 100 gr vrwmh k 1 koutalia glukou meli
5o: ( meta tn proponisi) 1 scoop prwteinh k 2 aspradia me mia salata
 akouw gnwmes k sumvoules :01. Wink:

----------


## salpas18

> kalispera! kanw edw k treis mines diatrofi k gumnastiki  exasa kapia kila k twra exw prosarmosei tn diatrofh m etsi wste na arxisw siga siga na vazw muika kila. 8a i8ela ti gnwmh sas gia tn diatrofi p akolou8w k isws k kapoies sumvoules apo kapoious pio empeirous. 1o geuma: 1 litro gala 1,5% ena tost olikis me dipli galopoula k 1 feta tost turi 11% k 1 scoop prwteinh(whey reflex) 
> 2o: 1 mikro koulouri olikis me turi cotaage 2,2% marouli ntomata galopoula k 2 stimena portokalia
> 3o: mosxari i kotopoulo i solomo me ruzi kastano(misi koupa) k 1 patata vrasth
> 4o:1 giaourti 0% me 100 gr vrwmh k 1 koutalia glukou meli
> 5o: ( meta tn proponisi) 1 scoop prwteinh k 2 aspradia me mia salata
>  akouw gnwmes k sumvoules


γραφε με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες κανονας του φορουμ! καλος ηρ8ες!

----------


## onymos

ok δεν το ηξερα  :01. Razz:  α 8α ηθελα να επισιμανς πωσ ειμαι 83 κιλα 1,81 υψος!

----------


## geo28

Bασικα επειδη πηρα  μουρουνελαιο και λινελαιο μπορει να μ πει καποιος επειδη δεν ξερω,να   τα περνω και τα 2 η ενα απ τα δυο μεσα στη μερα>?επισης ποια η διαφορα στο να περνουμε λιπαρα απο  συμπληρωμα και απο διαφορα  ελαια οπως μουρουνελαια και τετοια??

----------


## ioannis1

παρτα σε διαφορετικες ωρες την ημερα καλυτερα με το φαγητο.με τα συμπληρωματα δεν εχεις την απαισια γευση των λιπαρων.το ελαιολαδο δεν φτανει για ληψη ω λιπαρων.

----------


## Manos1989

Μετά από διατροφή με 100γ υδατάνθρακα/μέρα+ καθημερινή αερόβια για αρκετούς μήνες,πόση αύξηση βάρους να περιμένω να δω στη ζυγαριά λόγω κατακράτησης υγρών εάν διπλασιάσω τον υδ/κα και μειώσω στις 3 φορές την αερόβια?
Πολύ γενικό το ερώτημα και δεν ισχύει για όλους το ίδιο,αλλά πόσο θα θεωρούταν λογικό να πάω από 91?

----------


## ioannis1

ρε σεις ρωτατε πραγματα που εξαρτωνται απο πολλα.λογικα οπως το θετεις μιλασ για 400 θερμιδες αυξηση ημερησιως.το πολυ μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα.

----------


## mg_24

Οντως υπαρχουν πολλοι παραμετροι μεσα στο παιχνιδι...καταρχας,μια μικρη αυξηση της ταξης 1-2 κιλα μπορεις να περιμενεις μονο και μονο απο το ''γεμισμα'' των μυων με γλυκογονο+το νερο που συγκρατει καθε μερος γλυκογονου.Απο κει και περα εχει να κανει με το θερμιδικο input-output,που δημιουργειται μετα την προσθηκη 400 extra θερμιδων και την ελαττωση της αεροβιας προπονησης :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Εχει μια εβδομαδα που κανω κανονικα διατροφη ανα 3 ωρες οσο μπορω. Αλλα δεν εχω υπολογισει BRM και τα λοιπα. Εμπειρικα υπολογιζω. Πχ στα γευματα βαζω 50γρ ρυζι. Αλλα δε ξερω ποσο κρεας να βαζω. 100γρ ή παραπανω; Βαζω και λιγο γιαουρτι.

Επισης τα κρεατα διαφερουν παρα πολυ οσο αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια; Δλδ μπορει να χρειαζεται να τρωω 100γρ κοτοπουλο, αλλα 150γρ χοιρινη μπριζολα;

----------


## beefmeup

> Επισης τα κρεατα διαφερουν παρα πολυ οσο αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια; Δλδ μπορει να χρειαζεται να τρωω 100γρ κοτοπουλο, αλλα 150γρ χοιρινη μπριζολα;


ναι αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.

τα υπολοιπα που γραφεις κοιτα τα καλυτερα οσο μπορεις.

----------


## arisfwtis

http://www.eufic.org/article/el/artid/Meat-lot-little/

ριξε μια ματια τερμα κατω
δν γνωριζω ποσο αξιοπιστο ειναι βεβαια αλλα εχει και βιβλιογραφια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Ολα πανω-κατω τις ιδιες πρωτεϊνες εχουν.. Πηρα σημερα χοιρινες μπριζολες απαχες, μια μοσχαρισια μπριζολα και μοσχαρισια μπιφτεκια.

Τοσο καιρο με το κοτοπουλο, μπουχτισα!!

Ποσο καλα ειναι τα μπιφτεκια; ( κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι )

----------


## arisfwtis

δοκιμασε να φτιαξεις μπιφτεκια γαλοπουλας με βρωμη
θα με θυμηθεις 

πολυ αφρατα και πολυ πιο ελαφρια

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ποσο καλα ειναι τα μπιφτεκια; ( κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι )


αν ειναι απαχα οσο καλη ειναι και η μοσχαρισια μπριζολα η το στηθος κοτοπουλο. (αν ειναι απαχα)
αλλα για να κανεις μπιφτεκια βαζεις και αλλα πραγματα μεσα, δεν τρως σκετο κρεας.

----------


## lef

> δοκιμασε να φτιαξεις μπιφτεκια γαλοπουλας με βρωμη
> θα με θυμηθεις 
> 
> πολυ αφρατα και πολυ πιο ελαφρια


μπορεις φιλε να μας πεις πωσ τα κανεις? :08. Toast:

----------


## arisfwtis

οπως κανεις τα κανονικα μπιφτεκια απλα χρειαζεσαι κιμα απο γαλοπουλα (που δν εχουν τα περισσοτερα κρεωπολεια γιατι θελει ειδικη μηχανη)

και αντι για φρυγανια βαζεις πιτυρο βρωμης
ελαχιστο για να μην σφιξουν :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> οπως κανεις τα κανονικα μπιφτεκια απλα χρειαζεσαι κιμα απο γαλοπουλα (που δν εχουν τα περισσοτερα κρεωπολεια γιατι θελει ειδικη μηχανη)
> 
> και αντι για φρυγανια βαζεις πιτυρο βρωμης
> ελαχιστο για να μην σφιξουν


καλα επειδή μαλλον θα γινουν τουβλο να πω και εγω ενα τιπ, βαλτε και ντοματα μεσα στο μιγμα.

----------


## lef

> καλα επειδή μαλλον θα γινουν τουβλο να πω και εγω ενα τιπ, βαλτε και ντοματα μεσα στο μιγμα.





> οπως κανεις τα κανονικα μπιφτεκια απλα χρειαζεσαι κιμα απο γαλοπουλα (που δν εχουν τα περισσοτερα κρεωπολεια γιατι θελει ειδικη μηχανη)
> 
> και αντι για φρυγανια βαζεις πιτυρο βρωμης
> ελαχιστο για να μην σφιξουν


οκ θα το δοκιμασω γιατι εχω βαρεθει τα ιδια και τα ιδια.thanks :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Αυτα που παιρνω εχουν καρυκευματα, κρεμμυδι και τριμμενη φρυγανια.

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια..αντι για γιαουρτι και 1 σκουπ whey που τρωω το βραδυ επειδη δν εχω σημερα γιαουρτια ξεμεινα..καλα ειναι να πιω την whey με 300μλ γαλα?

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια..αντι για γιαουρτι και 1 σκουπ whey που τρωω το βραδυ επειδη δν εχω σημερα γιαουρτια ξεμεινα..καλα ειναι να πιω την whey με 300μλ γαλα?


Ναι ρε,δε τρεχει τιποτα για μια φορα.

----------


## arisfwtis

αμυγαλοβουτυρο ρε παιδια που θα βρω εχω φαει τα σουπερμαρκετ και δν βρισκω πουθενα

----------


## NASSER

> αμυγαλοβουτυρο ρε παιδια που θα βρω εχω φαει τα σουπερμαρκετ και δν βρισκω πουθενα



Tο φυστικοβούτυρο δεν σου κανει? Πανω κατω το ιδιο θα ειναι, αν και αμυγδαλοβουτυρο δεν εχω συναντησει ποτε μου.

----------


## arisfwtis

> Tο φυστικοβούτυρο δεν σου κανει? Πανω κατω το ιδιο θα ειναι, αν και αμυγδαλοβουτυρο δεν εχω συναντησει ποτε μου.


φυστικοβουτυρο παιρνω
αλλα θελω να δοκιμασω επειδη ακουσα καλα λογια οχι για καποιον αλλο λογο

----------


## Eddie

Πρωτη φορα ακουω για αμυγδαλοβουτυρο  :01. Rolling Eyes: 

Παντως και το φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι πολυ καλο,απλα λιγη προσοχη γιατι πολλα περιεχουν αλατια ζαχαρες και αλλα προσθετα.

----------


## arisfwtis

αυτο παιρνω προσωπικα γιατι δν εχει αλλο το σουπερ μαρκετ
λεω να ριξω και καμια ματια σε βιολογικα παντως να δω τι παιζει

----------


## Eddie

> αυτο παιρνω προσωπικα γιατι δν εχει αλλο το σουπερ μαρκετ
> λεω να ριξω και καμια ματια σε βιολογικα παντως να δω τι παιζει


Δε ξερω,τι να σου πω. :01. Unsure: 

Για τσεκαρε και στα βιολογικα μηπως υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο.

----------


## beefmeup

για ριξε μια κ τα συστατικα του,μαστορα..

εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει μεσα υδρογωνομενα ελαια μαζι με τα υπολοιπα,αλλα μπρει να κανω κ λαθος,κ να ναι ενα αλλο που κυκλοφορει με τετοια.
ενα απτις δυο μαρκες που υπαρχουν στα σουπερ εχει σιγουρα παντως.

εντιτ..αστο το τσεκαρα..αυτο ειναι.

----------


## Eddie

> για ριξε μια κ τα συστατικα του,μαστορα..
> 
> εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει μεσα υδρογωνομενα ελαια μαζι με τα υπολοιπα,αλλα μπρει να κανω κ λαθος,κ να ναι ενα αλλο που κυκλοφορει με τετοια.
> ενα απτις δυο μαρκες που υπαρχουν στα σουπερ εχει σιγουρα παντως.
> 
> εντιτ..αστο το τσεκαρα..αυτο ειναι.


A γεια σου,εσενα ειχα στο μυαλο μου.Καπου εχεις ξαναναφερει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mafias

Καλησπέρα σας,

καθώς προετοιμάζομαι για την περίοδο όγκου, παρατήρησα ότι στις διατροφές προτιμάτε η Whey παρά μια Gainer.

Γιατί αυτό;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramrod

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> καθώς προετοιμάζομαι για την περίοδο όγκου, παρατήρησα ότι στις διατροφές προτιμάτε η Whey παρά μια Gainer.
> 
> Γιατί αυτό;


Γιατί to gainer σε γεμίζει άχρηστο υδατάνθρακα και κοστίζει πολύ. Αγοράζοντας μια whey και προσθέτοντας υδατάνθρακα αναλόγως τις ανάγκες σου γλιτώνεις χρήματα και κάνεις καλύτερη δουλειά...

----------


## Qlim4X

> Γιατί to gainer σε γεμίζει άχρηστο υδατάνθρακα και κοστίζει πολύ. Αγοράζοντας μια whey και προσθέτοντας υδατάνθρακα αναλόγως τις ανάγκες σου γλιτώνεις χρήματα και κάνεις καλύτερη δουλειά...


+1 

τσαβα λεφτα. πηγενε σε ενα σουπερ μαρκετ και παρε ζαχαρη αντι για αυτες τις μπουρδες.

----------


## mafias

Aυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ.. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## SepTum

Μαγειρευτο φαγητο οπως γαριδες με μαυρο ρυζι+μπασματι ειναι καλες?Η σαλτσα απο τις γαριδες αποτελειται απο κομμενη ντοματα και ελαιολαδο.

----------


## Vinn

> Μαγειρευτο φαγητο οπως γαριδες με μαυρο ρυζι+μπασματι ειναι καλες?Η σαλτσα απο τις γαριδες αποτελειται απο κομμενη ντοματα και ελαιολαδο.


Μια χαρα ειναι!!!Χτυπα τες αφοβα..  :01. Smile:

----------


## kykladitis

ειμαι 85 κιλα και οι θερμιδες συντηρησης στα ιδια κιλα ειναι περιπου 3000 ποσες λιγοτερες πρεπει να καταναλωνω για να χανω ενα κιλο περιπου το μηνα?

----------


## alien.carmania

ξεκινα με αυτες και κατεβαζε 250 περιπου την φορα οταν κολλας και δεν χανεις...!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

3000 συντηρησης νομιζω ειναι πολες με τα στοιχεια που εδωσες εγω βγαζω 2600.
τωρα για το ποσες πρεπει να κατεβασεις ειναι θεμα που θα το μελετησεις σε σχεσει με την διατροφη σου τον μεταβολισμο την ημερησια δραστηριοτητα σου,ξεκινα με -200 ζυγιζεσε μια φορα την εβδομαδα και βλεπεις

----------


## deluxe

> για ριξε μια κ τα συστατικα του,μαστορα..
> 
> εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει μεσα υδρογωνομενα ελαια μαζι με τα υπολοιπα,αλλα μπρει να κανω κ λαθος,κ να ναι ενα αλλο που κυκλοφορει με τετοια.
> ενα απτις δυο μαρκες που υπαρχουν στα σουπερ εχει σιγουρα παντως.
> 
> εντιτ..αστο το τσεκαρα..αυτο ειναι.


Μπορεις να προτεινεις καποιο καλο φυστικοβουτυρο; Το ταχινι που τρωω, εχει αρκετα λιπαρα. Βεβαια εχει μονο 2γρ σακχαρα στα 100 και 21γρ φυτικες ινες, αλλα και παλι δε παλευονται τα λιπαρα! 50γρ στα 100!!

Παντως απο το skippy παραπανω ειναι 100 φορες καλυτερο.

----------


## Devil

> Μπορεις να προτεινεις καποιο καλο φυστικοβουτυρο; Το ταχινι που τρωω, εχει αρκετα λιπαρα. Βεβαια εχει μονο 2γρ σακχαρα στα 100 και 21γρ φυτικες ινες, αλλα και παλι δε παλευονται τα λιπαρα! 50γρ στα 100!!
> 
> Παντως απο το skippy παραπανω ειναι 100 φορες καλυτερο.


rapunzel και kirkland

----------


## deluxe

Τα ιδια λιπαρα εχουν και περισσοτερα σακχαρα απο το ταχινι και λιγοτερες φυτικες ινες.

----------


## Devil

> Τα ιδια λιπαρα εχουν και περισσοτερα σακχαρα απο το ταχινι και λιγοτερες φυτικες ινες.


ε τοτε φαε ταχινι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kykladitis

thanks

----------


## geo28

Ρε παιδια ποσες φορες τη μερα να παινω μουπουνελαιο,γιατι ο παπαρας ο φαρμακοποιος μου πε μονο μια φορα τη μερα :01. Unsure:

----------


## clicky

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω λογω του οτι εγω αργο να κοιμηθω συνηθως 2-3 και το  τευλετεο μου γευμα ειναι περιπου 10-11 θα ηταν ενταξει να περνω ενα  σεικερ πρωτεινης πριν κοιμηθω ?

----------


## Mitsen

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω λογω του οτι εγω αργο να κοιμηθω συνηθως 2-3 και το  τευλετεο μου γευμα ειναι περιπου 10-11 θα ηταν ενταξει να περνω ενα  σεικερ πρωτεινης πριν κοιμηθω ?


όχι και ναι.
Όχι άμα έχεις καλύτερες Επιλογές όπως γιαούρτι πριν κοιμηθείς και ναι άμα δεν έχεις τίποτε άλλο, η εσχατη λύση ας πούμε...

----------


## clicky

giati i esxati lisi ?

----------


## Mitsen

> giati i esxati lisi ?


σιγκριρικα με ένα γιαουρτάκι με λίγα αμύγδαλα?

Η Whey θα απορροφηθεί άμεσος από τον οργανισμό. Είναι η ποιο σύντομα αφομοιώσιμη μορφή πρωτεΐνης στον οργανισμό. Το βραδυ αυτό δεν το χρειάζεσαι.

Εκτος και αν μιλάς για καζεΐνη και βγήκα λάθος εγώ. :01. Unsure: 
(Γράφε με Ελληνικά)

----------


## arisfwtis

και γιατι παντα η στερεα τροφη ειναι η καλυτερη λυση
με ενα γιαουρτι η  ενα κυπελλακι κοττατζ εισαι τζετ κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## Mitsen

> και γιατι παντα η στερεα τροφη ειναι η καλυτερη λυση
> με ενα γιαουρτι η  ενα κυπελλακι κοττατζ εισαι τζετ κατα την γνωμη μου


Πολύ σωστά!

Έτσι είναι, τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής δεν θα πρέπει να αντικαθιστούν χωρίς λόγο τα γεύματα μας!

----------


## clicky

Πρωτεινες νομιζο δεν ειναι καζεηνης γιατη η μια ειναι της optimun i Hydrowhey γρηγορης απελευθερωσης και η αλλη της gaspari η myofusion οποτα νομιζο δεν ειναι καζεινης .Τορα γιαουρτακια εχο 0% και αμυγδαλα αναλατα . Ποσες θερμιδες εχει το γιαουρτι + αμυγδαλα κανει καλο να τα φαο πριν κοιμηθω? επειδη κανο διατροφη χασιμο λιπους.

----------


## arisfwtis

δν ειναι καζεινη οχι
κανει μια χαρα ειναι το γιαουρτι
αλλα καλυτερα  :08. Toast: 2%

----------


## psonara

καλησπερα παιδια!θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση σαν εμπειροι στο θεμα διατροφη.τελικα για διατηρηση βαρους αλλα μειωση λιπους  η σωστη αναλογια πρωτεινων-υδατανθρακων-λιπων πρεπει να ειναι 30-55-15 η' 40-45-15?[αιζει ρολο αν θελει και αυξηση μυικης μαζας χωρις να αυξηθει το βαρος?ευχαριστω

----------


## thegravijia

> καλησπερα παιδια!θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση σαν εμπειροι στο θεμα διατροφη.τελικα για διατηρηση βαρους αλλα μειωση λιπους  η σωστη αναλογια πρωτεινων-υδατανθρακων-λιπων πρεπει να ειναι 30-55-15 η' 40-45-15?[αιζει ρολο αν θελει και αυξηση μυικης μαζας χωρις να αυξηθει το βαρος?ευχαριστω


δοκιμαζεις κ βλεπεις τι σε πιανει δεν υπαρχει στανταρ

----------


## psonara

τα μακαρονια ολικης ειναι καλη επιλογη υδατανθρακα οπως το καστανο ρυζι?

----------


## giannis64

αν θες να εισαι αυστηρη στην διατροφη σου για γραμμωση δεν βαζεις μακαρονια!!

----------


## psonara

> αν θες να εισαι αυστηρη στην διατροφη σου για γραμμωση δεν βαζεις μακαρονια!!


σ'ευχαριστω γιαννη.αν βαλω ρυζι καστανο η' 30 γρ ολικης ψωμι?βασικα το ρυζι τι διαφορα εχει απο τα μακαρονια?

----------


## Ramrod

> αν θες να εισαι αυστηρη στην διατροφη σου για γραμμωση δεν βαζεις μακαρονια!!


γιάννη γιατί όχι μακαρόνια* ολικής?*. Ισα ισα που αν δε κάνω λάθος έχουν και χαμηλότερο GI απο το ρύζι...

 :01. Unsure:

----------


## noz1989

> γιάννη γιατί όχι μακαρόνια* ολικής?*. Ισα ισα που αν δε κάνω λάθος έχουν και χαμηλότερο GI απο το ρύζι...


Ο γιαννης το λεει επειδη ειναι επεξεργασμενη τροφη!

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ; Εκτος απο τα επιπλεον 3γρ σακχαρων και 3γρ λιπους στα 100γρ μακαρονιων, τι αλλο επιπλεον εχουν;

Εξαλλου εγω 100γρ τρωω ρυζι ή μακαρονια την ημερα, οχι παραπανω.

----------


## clicky

Ερωτηση, ο φυστικοβουτηρος μια κουταλια στο σαντουιτς το πρωι, ειναι κακος για χασιμο λιπους?

----------


## giannis64

οχι δεν ειναι κακος!!

----------


## beefmeup

ασχετο,αλλα μολαταυτα μιας κ δεν το ειχα δει παλιοτερα το ξαναποσταρω γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλη αληθεια μιας κ το εχω δει κ στην πραξη..




> Η αερόβια όσον αφορά το χάσιμο λίπους είναι υπερεκτιμημένη.
> Είναι πολύ πιο έυκολο να μην φας ένα κανταίφι παρά να τρέχεις μια ώρα για να το κάψεις

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδες να σας ρωτησω κατι..Επειδη ολο το καλοκαιρι ημουν γυμναστηριο και εκανα προγραμμα ογκου μιας και δεν πηγα διακοπες ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι..Tωρα που παω για σπουδες αν κανω ενα διαλειμα για μια βδομαδα(5 μερες προπονησης) για προσαρμογη σπιτι κλπ και συνεχιζω κανονικα την διατροφη μου θα εχω μυυικες απωλιες η καπιο αλο προβλημα?Την χρηση της πρωτεινης φυσικα και θα την συνεχισω την βδομαδα αυτην.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Δεν θα εχεις τιποτα,απεναντιας θα ξεκουραστεις και θα μπεις καλυτερα μετα.

----------


## vAnY

> ασχετο,αλλα μολαταυτα μιας κ δεν το ειχα δει παλιοτερα το ξαναποσταρω γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλη αληθεια μιας κ το εχω δει κ στην πραξη..


Συμφωνοι, αλλα απο την αλλη για καποιον που δεν θελει να κανει τη σουπερ αυστηρη διατροφη οπως εγω, το να τρεχει καθε μερα απο 30 λεπτα και ανω βοηθαει πολυ στο χασιμο λιπους! Το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, και δεν τρωω σαβουρα ολη μερα, αλλα πχ ενα γλυκο την ημερα μπορω να τρωω ΚΑΙ συνεχιζω να αδυνατιζω χαρη στην αεροβια... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Συμφωνοι, αλλα απο την αλλη για καποιον που δεν θελει να κανει τη σουπερ αυστηρη διατροφη οπως εγω, το να τρεχει καθε μερα απο 30 λεπτα και ανω βοηθαει πολυ στο χασιμο λιπους! Το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, και δεν τρωω σαβουρα ολη μερα, αλλα πχ ενα γλυκο την ημερα μπορω να τρωω ΚΑΙ συνεχιζω να αδυνατιζω χαρη στην αεροβια...


Eσυ προφανως το κανεις γιατι σου αρεσει η αεροβια.Εμενα οπως και για τους περισσοτερους εδω απ οτι φανταζομαι,δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο και προσωπικα εγω προτιμω να μη φαω γλυκο απο το να τρεχω για να το καψω.

Η εστω,προτιμω να τρεχω και να ξερω οτι καιω κυριως λιπος απ το να τρεχω το πρωτο 20λεπτο για το γλυκο.

----------


## vAnY

:01. ROFL:  οκ δεχτο. Οντως δεν αρεσει σε πολλους η αεροβια.... ελα ομως που επιταγχυνει τη καυση λιπους....

----------


## sogoku

Αν δεν εχουμε ορεξη να φαμε τις προκαθορισμενες θερμιδες μας τωρα στην διαιατα τι κανουμε?
Απο την μια θεωρητικα λες θα αδυνατισεις πιο γρηγορα αλλα απο την αλλη ισως καψεις μυικο ιστο και δεν εχεις και ενεργεια στο τζιμ.
Τι να κανω να τρωω οσο μπορω η με το ζορι οσο πρεπει?

----------


## beefmeup

> οκ δεχτο. Οντως δεν αρεσει σε πολλους η αεροβια.... ελα ομως που επιταγχυνει τη καυση λιπους....





> Eσυ προφανως το κανεις γιατι σου αρεσει η αεροβια.Εμενα οπως και για τους περισσοτερους εδω απ οτι φανταζομαι,δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο και προσωπικα εγω προτιμω να μη φαω γλυκο απο το να τρεχω για να το καψω.
> 
> Η εστω,προτιμω να τρεχω και να ξερω οτι καιω κυριως λιπος απ το να τρεχω το πρωτο 20λεπτο για το γλυκο.


βανυ,αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο κ δεν ειπε κανεις κατι αλλο.

απλα κ αυτο που λεει ο βασιλης ειναι σωστο.εγω παντα την βαριομουν κ προτιμουσα να μην φαω κατι σαβουροειδες(κυριως γλυκα) παρα να κανω αεροβια για να ισοσταθμισω την κατασταση.
αντιθετως οταν τρωω ετσι,πρεπει να κανω παραπανω για να μην εχω "αλλα".

η λεξη κλειδι ειναι "υπερεκτιμημενη"γιατι ολοι θα εχουμε ακουσει σιγουρα την φραση "ελα μωρε θα σαβουρισω κατι κ θα το καψω στην αεροβια",πραμα που δεν ειναι κ τοσο απλο οσο ακουγεται.
ειδικα οταν γινεται κ συστηματικα(το σαβουριασμα).

κ οταν λεμε για διατροφη σιγουρα δεν εννοουμε "σουπερ αυστηρη".
περαν αυτων που εχουν αγωνιστικους στοχους η προβλημα με παχυσαρκια πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ ακραιο να φτασουμε στο σημειο να μετραμε γρ.με ακριβεια,εκτος ισως απο καποιες φορες για να δουμε μεχρι που μπορουμε να φτασουμε με το σωμα μας.
εγω τουλαχιστον δεν το εκανα ποτε,κ δεν μου βγηκε σε κακο.
δεν υπαρχει λογος να υποβαλεις το σωμα σε μονιμο στρες με σουπερ αυστηροτητες :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> Αν δεν εχουμε ορεξη να φαμε τις προκαθορισμενες θερμιδες μας τωρα στην διαιατα τι κανουμε?
> Απο την μια θεωρητικα λες θα αδυνατισεις πιο γρηγορα αλλα απο την αλλη ισως καψεις μυικο ιστο και δεν εχεις και ενεργεια στο τζιμ.
> Τι να κανω να τρωω οσο μπορω η με το ζορι οσο πρεπει?


Eλα ρε συ,συμπληρωνε με σκονες η υποκαταστατα πχ μπαρες πρωτεινης.Και μη μου πεις οτι δε θα μπορουσες να φας μια oh yes που εχει 30 γρ πρωτεινη,30+γρ carbs και 15+ λιπαρα!!Ειναι κολλαση,370kcal για πλακα.

----------


## vAnY

> βανυ,αυτο που λες ειναι σωστο κ δεν ειπε κανεις κατι αλλο.
> 
> απλα κ αυτο που λεει ο βασιλης ειναι σωστο.εγω παντα την βαριομουν κ προτιμουσα να μην φαω κατι σαβουροειδες(κυριως γλυκα) παρα να κανω αεροβια για να ισοσταθμισω την κατασταση.
> αντιθετως οταν τρωω ετσι,πρεπει να κανω παραπανω για να μην εχω "αλλα".
> 
> η λεξη κλειδι ειναι "υπερεκτιμημενη"γιατι ολοι θα εχουμε ακουσει σιγουρα την φραση "ελα μωρε θα σαβουρισω κατι κ θα το καψω στην αεροβια",πραμα που δεν ειναι κ τοσο απλο οσο ακουγεται.
> ειδικα οταν γινεται κ συστηματικα(το σαβουριασμα).
> 
> κ οταν λεμε για διατροφη σιγουρα δεν εννοουμε "σουπερ αυστηρη".
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  ετσι ειναι, παν μετρον αριστον, αμα δεν εχεις αγωνιστικους στοχους.... η υπερβολη σαβουρας, και αεροβιας σιγουρα δεν ειναι καλα :01. Razz:

----------


## sogoku

> Eλα ρε συ,συμπληρωνε με σκονες η υποκαταστατα πχ μπαρες πρωτεινης.Και μη μου πεις οτι δε θα μπορουσες να φας μια oh yes που εχει 30 γρ πρωτεινη,30+γρ carbs και 15+ λιπαρα!!Ειναι κολλαση,370kcal για πλακα.


Το ξερω ρε φιλος απλα πχ σημερα εβρασα 150 γρ ρυζι και δεν μπορω να το φαω δεν εχω ορεξη και το κοτοπουλο πολλες φορες κατεβαινει δυσκολα.Θα  συμπληρωνω καμια κουταλια ελαιολαδο.

----------


## Andrikos

> οκ δεχτο. Οντως δεν αρεσει σε πολλους η αεροβια.... ελα ομως που επιταγχυνει τη καυση λιπους....


Η απώλεια λίπους εξαρτάται από το θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο - τι καίμε και τι τρώμε - η αερόβια μπορεί και να επιβραδύνει την απώλεια λίπους αν γίνεται με υπερβολή όπως και τα βάρη δεν είναι για χόρταση γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Αυτό γιατί η υπερβολική  άσκηση γενικά-είτε αερόβια είτε αναερόβια επηρεάζει αρνητικά τον οργανισμό , κλείνει τον θυροειδή και την παραγωγή αναβολικών ορμονών,αλλά επηρεάζει άσχημα και την όρεξη, όπως και κάθε μορφή υπερβολικού στρες.  
Γι΄αυτό και οι δρομείς μεγάλων αποστάσεων δεν φαίνονται γραμμωμένοι ενώ οι σπρίντερ που δεν κάνουν αερόβια  αλλά προσέχουν τη διατροφή τους και κάνουν αναερόβια προπόνηση φαίνονται πολύ πιο γραμμωμένοι.
Αυτό πάλι δεν σημαίνει ότι η αερόβια είναι μυική πανούκλα όπως πιστεύουν πολλοί και ότι με 20 λεπτά τρέξιμο θα καταβολίσουν μυική μάζα και κάτι τέτοια υπερβολικά .

----------


## Eddie

> Το ξερω ρε φιλος απλα πχ σημερα εβρασα 150 γρ ρυζι και δεν μπορω να το φαω δεν εχω ορεξη και το κοτοπουλο πολλες φορες κατεβαινει δυσκολα.Θα  συμπληρωνω καμια κουταλια ελαιολαδο.


Καλυτερα να πινεις και λιγο πρωτεινη,καλα τα λιπαρα και μαζευουν θερμιδες αλλα για να κρατησεις τη μυικη μαζα με θερμιδικο ελλειμα χρειαζεσαι πρωτα πρωτεινη.

----------


## psonara

vany το γλυκο το συμπεριλαμβανεις στις ημερησιες θερμιδες που προσλαμβανεις?

----------


## psonara

παιδια τι φρουτα παιζουν τωρα το χειμωνα και ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα για να τα τρωμε?

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια τι φρουτα παιζουν τωρα το χειμωνα και ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα για να τα τρωμε?


Το πιο light φρουτο νομιζω οτι ειναι το ξυνομηλο,εχει χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη.Γενικα ολα τα φρουτα μπορουμε να τα τρωμε απλα πρεπει να υπολογιζουμε τις θερμιδες τους και τον υδατανθρακα που εχουν.

Αυτα που πρεπει να προσεχουμε περισσοτερο ειναι τα συκα,τις μπανανες και τα σταφυλια.

Καλυτερη ωρα ειναι το πρωι!

----------


## vAnY

psonara  δεν μετραω θερμιδες αλλα ουτε και τρωω σωνι και καλα καθε μερα γλυκο απλα τροπος του λεγειν ειπα καθε μερα, εννοωντας οτι δεν θα εχω τυψεις αμα φαω 4 φορες/εβδομαδα ενα γλυκο οταν βεβαια προσεχω στα υπολοιπα γευματα της ημερας, εφοσον γυμναζομαι 5-6 φορες την εβδομαδα και στις 5 θα εχω αεροβια. :01. Smile: 

παν μετρον αριστον.

----------


## psonara

> psonara  δεν μετραω θερμιδες αλλα ουτε και τρωω σωνι και καλα καθε μερα γλυκο απλα τροπος του λεγειν ειπα καθε μερα, εννοωντας οτι δεν θα εχω τυψεις αμα φαω 4 φορες/εβδομαδα ενα γλυκο οταν βεβαια προσεχω στα υπολοιπα γευματα της ημερας, εφοσον γυμναζομαι 5-6 φορες την εβδομαδα και στις 5 θα εχω αεροβια.
> 
> παν μετρον αριστον.


συμφωνω μαζι σου.βασικα κι εγω προσπαθω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να εχω μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη αλλα μια μερα πεφτω στα γλυκα δυστυχως.ποση ωρα κανεις αεροβια και ποση ωρα βαρη?

----------


## vAnY

επειδη μου αρεσει το τρεξιμο κανω μια ωρα καθε φορα...
 Βαρη πλεον κανω 4 φορες την εβδομαδα, 30-45 λεπτα.
Αλλα 30 λεπτα να κανεις οπωσδιποτε εαν θελεις να κανεις αεροβια... αποψη μου βεβαια. :01. Wink: 
Αφου εχεις ισσοροπημενη διατροφη ολη την εβδομαδα αμα μια μερα πεσεις με τα μουτρα στα γλυκα δεν νομιζω να χαθηκε ο κοσμος... απολαυση ειναι κι αυτη στο κατω κατω.. απλα καταχρηση να μη γινεται :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

> επειδη μου αρεσει το τρεξιμο κανω μια ωρα καθε φορα...
>  Βαρη πλεον κανω 4 φορες την εβδομαδα, 30-45 λεπτα.
> Αλλα 30 λεπτα να κανεις οπωσδιποτε εαν θελεις να κανεις αεροβια... αποψη μου βεβαια.
> Αφου εχεις ισσοροπημενη διατροφη ολη την εβδομαδα αμα μια μερα πεσεις με τα μουτρα στα γλυκα δεν νομιζω να χαθηκε ο κοσμος... απολαυση ειναι κι αυτη στο κατω κατω.. απλα καταχρηση να μη γινεται


βασικα εχεις αψογους κοιλιακους απ'οσο βλεπω στη φωτο!μπραβο.ετσι προσπαθω κι εγω αλλα τιποτα!θελω να αυξησω λιγο τη μυικη μου μαζα αλλα να μην παρω βαρος και να χασω λιπος αλλα δυσκολο.για βραδυ τι τρως αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## ledis

σε περιοδο ογκου πριν τον υπνο παιρνω τροφες με υδατανθρακα η καλυτερα οχι?
γιατι εχω ακουσει πως γενικα πριν τον υπνο δεν πρεπει

----------


## giannis64

σωστα εχεις ακουσει!
το πολυ πολυ καμια σαλατα πρασινη!!

----------


## vAnY

Βασικα να μη φοβασαι να παιζεις με τα βαρια βαρακια στις ασκησεις σου, οπως κανουν οι περισσοτερες γυναικες επειδη νομιζουν οτι θα γινουν σαν τον Σβαρτζενεγκερ ετσι και πιασουν ενα 8κιλο η 10κιλο αλτηρα.... :03. Thumb up: 
Το βραδυ να προσπαθεις να αποφευγεις υδατανθρακες, αμα θελεις ως τελευταιο γευμα ενα γιαουρτι 2% με λιγα αμυγδαλα, αμα θες να εισαι πολυ αυστηρη.. αλλιως κατι υγιεινο τυπου κοτοπουλο σχαρας με βραστα λαχανικα, η τονοσαλατα... παντως μικροτερη ποσοτητα απο το μεσημεριανο σου. :01. Wink:

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Eσυ προφανως το κανεις γιατι σου αρεσει η αεροβια.Εμενα οπως και για τους περισσοτερους εδω απ οτι φανταζομαι,δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο και προσωπικα εγω προτιμω να μη φαω γλυκο απο το να τρεχω για να το καψω.
> 
> Η εστω,προτιμω να τρεχω και να ξερω οτι καιω κυριως λιπος απ το να τρεχω το πρωτο 20λεπτο για το γλυκο.


Ρε φιλος, επειδη πηγαινα να ανοιξω θεμα στα 'Προγραμματα' αλλα νομιζω εχουμε πιασει κουβεντα που με ενδιαφερει

Οταν λεμε cardio και αεροβια για καψιμο λιπους τι ακριβως πιανουμε?
Ρωταω γιατι θελω να ειμαι σαφεις στις ενεργειες μου.
Συνεχιζω τις προπονησεις με βαρη κανονικα, απλα εχω μπει σε Low carb διαιτα και σκεφτομαι τι προγραμμα να ακολουθησω σαν cardio. Προς το παρον κανω διαδρομο 25' στο 60% μου με κλιση

Που κολλανε αυτα που λεω με διατροφη θα μου πεις. Κολλανε αποτι καταλαβαινω σε αυτο που συζητατε, στο ποσο η διατροφη επηρεαζει το ειδος της αεροβιας

Πραγματικα προσεχω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ τη διατροφη μου, γλυκα, αναψυκτικα και τετοια ποτε ή σχεδον ποτε, ουτε την free day μου, αντε 1 φορα το μηνα, πολυ προσοχη στις ποσοτητες υδατανθρακων και στην ποιοτητα των λιπαρων και αρκετες πρωτεινες. Σκεφτομαι λοιπον οτι αν εγραφα για 25' τρεξιμο θα μου λεγατε "τι να σου κανει, κανε 1 ωρα και μετα ποδηλατο" και τετοια αλλα οπως τα διαβαζω δλδ νομιζω οτι ειμαι καλα, εσεις τι λετε?

ΥΓ. Λογω καπνισματος-μεχρι προσφατα-τα 25' μετα τα βαρη ειναι limit για μενα ετσι?Δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη να μου πεις τρεξε μια 1 ωρα απλα δεν παιζει

----------


## SepTum

Εχω 2 αποριες σχετικα με τη διατροφη ογκου.
1)Για ακομα και στον ογκο προτιμαμε προιοντα με χαμηλα λιπαρα(τυρια ,γιαουρτια ,κρεατα κλπ) αλλα κοιταμε να παρουμε τα λιπαρα αυτα απο αλλες τροφες(λαδι,ξηρους καρπους κλπ)?Τα πρωτα ειναι κακα λιπαρα που θα γινουν παχος ενω τα δευτερα οχι?
2)Εχω θερμιδες συντηρησης 2800~ οποτε για ογκο πρεπει να παιξω κοντα στις 3100.
Με 30% πρωτεινη(που ειναι χαμηλο ποσοστο)=900θερμιδες 45 υδατανθρακα=1350θερμιδες  και 25 λιπη=750 θερμιδες και γνωριζοντας οτι 1γρ πρωτεινης και υδατανθρακα ειναι 4 θερμιδες και 1 γρ λιπους ειναι 9 εχουμε:225γρ πρωτεινης,400 απο υδατανθρακες και 85 απο λιπη.Και ρωτω:για 70 κιλα που ειμαι δεν ειναι πολυ η πρωτεινη?Ειναι πανω απο 3γρ ανα kg.Γενικα στεκουν τα νουμερα?Αν ειναι να ριξω την πρωτεινη δεν θα ειναι πολυ αν ο υδατανθρακας πλησιασει τα 500γρ?Αυτα τα λιγα...

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε φιλος, επειδη πηγαινα να ανοιξω θεμα στα 'Προγραμματα' αλλα νομιζω εχουμε πιασει κουβεντα που με ενδιαφερει
> 
> Οταν λεμε cardio και αεροβια για καψιμο λιπους τι ακριβως πιανουμε?
> Ρωταω γιατι θελω να ειμαι σαφεις στις ενεργειες μου.
> Συνεχιζω τις προπονησεις με βαρη κανονικα, απλα εχω μπει σε Low carb διαιτα και σκεφτομαι τι προγραμμα να ακολουθησω σαν cardio. Προς το παρον κανω διαδρομο 25' στο 60% μου με κλιση
> 
> Που κολλανε αυτα που λεω με διατροφη θα μου πεις. Κολλανε αποτι καταλαβαινω σε αυτο που συζητατε, στο ποσο η διατροφη επηρεαζει το ειδος της αεροβιας
> 
> Πραγματικα προσεχω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ τη διατροφη μου, γλυκα, αναψυκτικα και τετοια ποτε ή σχεδον ποτε, ουτε την free day μου, αντε 1 φορα το μηνα, πολυ προσοχη στις ποσοτητες υδατανθρακων και στην ποιοτητα των λιπαρων και αρκετες πρωτεινες. Σκεφτομαι λοιπον οτι αν εγραφα για 25' τρεξιμο θα μου λεγατε "τι να σου κανει, κανε 1 ωρα και μετα ποδηλατο" και τετοια αλλα οπως τα διαβαζω δλδ νομιζω οτι ειμαι καλα, εσεις τι λετε?
> ...


Μια χαρα ειναι τα 25!!Απλα να εχεις το νου σου και να μην ξεπερνας τους 140 βαρια 150 παλμους.

Εγω ολο τον καιρο μιση ωρα εκανα.Αν δεις οτι κανεις και δε χανεις,προσπαθεις να αυξησεις το χρονο.Αν δε μπορεις προσθετεις μια μερα αεροβιο ακομα.

----------


## Montews

Παιδια 2 συντομες ερωτησεις.

Εχω δει σε πολλες διατροφες να εμφανιζεται το τοστ με γαλοπουλα:

1)Πρεπει να το τρωμε αψητο η' οχι?

2)Τυρι και βιταμ κανει να βαζουμε?

----------


## Devil

> Παιδια 2 συντομες ερωτησεις.
> 
> Εχω δει σε πολλες διατροφες να εμφανιζεται το τοστ με γαλοπουλα:
> 
> 1)Πρεπει να το τρωμε αψητο η' οχι?
> 
> 2)Τυρι και βιταμ κανει να βαζουμε?


αψητο η ψημενο δεν κανει μεγαλη διαφορα

τυρι ναι απλα τσεκαρε τα λιπαρα του

το βιταμ δεν μ αρεσει προσωπικα δεν θα το χρεισιμοποιουσα

----------


## psonara

για βραδυ devil κανει το τοστ με γαλοπουλα χωρις βιταμ και τυρι?ρωταω για τον υδατανθρακα του ψωμιου

----------


## Eddie

> για βραδυ devil κανει το τοστ με γαλοπουλα χωρις βιταμ και τυρι?ρωταω για τον υδατανθρακα του ψωμιου


Αν κανεις ογκο,επιτρεπεται.

Αν θελεις να γραμμωσεις η να μεινεις στα κιλα σου,ξεχνας το ψωμι και βαζεις ποιοτικους υδατανθρακες οπως επισης μετα το απογευμα δεν τρως αμυλουχους υδατ αλλα ινωδεις κατα προτιμηση.

----------


## psonara

> Αν κανεις ογκο,επιτρεπεται.
> 
> Αν θελεις να γραμμωσεις η να μεινεις στα κιλα σου,ξεχνας το ψωμι και βαζεις ποιοτικους υδατανθρακες οπως επισης μετα το απογευμα δεν τρως αμυλουχους υδατ αλλα ινωδεις κατα προτιμηση.


σ'ευχαριστω eddie.βασικα εγω θελω να διατηρησω τα κιλα μου και καμια φορα για βραδυ κανω τοστ ολικης με λιγο ψητο κοτοπουλο.ειναι πολυ κακο αυτο?βασικα δεν εχω δει διαφορα στη ζυγαρια.

----------


## nasta

> Εχω 2 αποριες σχετικα με τη διατροφη ογκου.
> 1)Για ακομα και στον ογκο προτιμαμε προιοντα με χαμηλα λιπαρα(τυρια ,γιαουρτια ,κρεατα κλπ) αλλα κοιταμε να παρουμε τα λιπαρα αυτα απο αλλες τροφες(λαδι,ξηρους καρπους κλπ)?Τα πρωτα ειναι κακα λιπαρα που θα γινουν παχος ενω τα δευτερα οχι?
> 2)Εχω θερμιδες συντηρησης 2800~ οποτε για ογκο πρεπει να παιξω κοντα στις 3100.
> Με 30% πρωτεινη(που ειναι χαμηλο ποσοστο)=900θερμιδες 45 υδατανθρακα=1350θερμιδες  και 25 λιπη=750 θερμιδες και γνωριζοντας οτι 1γρ πρωτεινης και υδατανθρακα ειναι 4 θερμιδες και 1 γρ λιπους ειναι 9 εχουμε:225γρ πρωτεινης,400 απο υδατανθρακες και 85 απο λιπη.Και ρωτω:για 70 κιλα που ειμαι δεν ειναι πολυ η πρωτεινη?Ειναι πανω απο 3γρ ανα kg.Γενικα στεκουν τα νουμερα?Αν ειναι να ριξω την πρωτεινη δεν θα ειναι πολυ αν ο υδατανθρακας πλησιασει τα 500γρ?Αυτα τα λιγα...


Σχετικά με το πρώτο ερώτημα, αποφεύγουμε τα κορεσμένα λιπαρα που είναι κατά κύριο λόγο τα ζωικά. Στα ξηροκάρπια και το λάδι τα λίπη είναι μονοακόρεστα και πολυακόρεστα και για αυτό τα προτιμάμε.
Σχετικά με τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης, όχι δεν είναι πολλά για διατροφή 3100 θερμίδες (αν και δεν μου βγαίνουν ακριβώς τα νούμερα όπως τα γράφεις). Εκείνο που μου προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι πως είσαι 70 κιλά και έχεις θερμιδικές ανάγκες 3100. Εκτός και αν έχεις πολύ σκληρή δραστηριότητα όλη τη μέρα, οπότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα 3γρ πρωτείνης ανα κιλό.

----------


## arisfwtis

αμα δν βλεπεις διαφορα στον καθρεφτη κομπλε εισαι
τα στανταρ του καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> σ'ευχαριστω eddie.βασικα εγω θελω να διατηρησω τα κιλα μου και καμια φορα για βραδυ κανω τοστ ολικης με λιγο ψητο κοτοπουλο.ειναι πολυ κακο αυτο?βασικα δεν εχω δει διαφορα στη ζυγαρια.


Νταξει,αλλο το καμια φορα,αλλο το καθε μερα και αλλο το καθολου.Δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα,συνεχισε το και αν δεις οτι αρχιζεις και βαζεις κοψε τα ψωμια.

----------


## psonara

> αμα δν βλεπεις διαφορα στον καθρευτη κομπλε εισαι
> τα στανταρ του καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα


arifwti σεμενα απαντησες?βασικα θελω να κανω και μια ερωτηση ασχετη.αν για σαλατα το μεσημερι καποιες φορες αντι για μαρουλι βαλω μεγειρεμενα λαχανικα μονο με ντοματα χωρις λαδι (μελιτζανες,μπαμιες) κανει?

----------


## psonara

> Νταξει,αλλο το καμια φορα,αλλο το καθε μερα και αλλο το καθολου.Δε νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα,συνεχισε το και αν δεις οτι αρχιζεις και βαζεις κοψε τα ψωμια.


οκ eddie.σ'ευχαριστω.αυτο θα κανω.δεν θα το κανω συνεχεια.μπορει και να το βαλω μερικες φορες σαν πρωινο,αλλα για βραδυ ακομα δεν ξερω τι θα ειναι καλυτερο.

----------


## arisfwtis

ναι σε σενα πηγαινε :01. Mr. Green: 
προσωπικα δν ζυγιζομαι πολυ γιατι σε ζυγαρια
απο τον καθρεφτη προσπαθω να βγαζω ακρη

βραστα λαχανακια βρυξελλων πωωωωωωωω κολαση
τι μου τα θυμησες

----------


## psonara

> ναι σε σενα πηγαινε
> προσωπικα δν ζυγιζομαι πολυ γιατι σε ζυγαρια
> απο τον καθρεφτη προσπαθω να βγαζω ακρη
> 
> βραστα λαχανακια βρυξελλων πωωωωωωωω κολαση
> τι μου τα θυμησες


ναι δικιο εχεις για τη ζυγαρια απλα προσπαθω να ειμαι ακριβης!δηλαδη για βραστες μπαμιες η' μελιτζανες με ντοματα μονο για σαλατα το μεσημερι κανει?μαζι και η πρωτεινη και ο υδατανθρακας παντα.τι λες?

----------


## eri_87

> δηλαδη για βραστες μπαμιες η' μελιτζανες με ντοματα μονο για σαλατα το μεσημερι κανει?μαζι και η πρωτεινη και ο υδατανθρακας παντα.τι λες?


Είναι οκ αυτό που λες για σαλάτα, αλλά σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα βγάλεις τον υδ/κα! Παίρνεις αρκετό υδ/κα από τη σαλάτα αυτή και δε χρειάζεσαι επιπλέον... :01. Wink:

----------


## SepTum

> Σχετικά με το πρώτο ερώτημα, αποφεύγουμε τα κορεσμένα λιπαρα που είναι κατά κύριο λόγο τα ζωικά. Στα ξηροκάρπια και το λάδι τα λίπη είναι μονοακόρεστα και πολυακόρεστα και για αυτό τα προτιμάμε.
> Σχετικά με τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης, όχι δεν είναι πολλά για διατροφή 3100 θερμίδες (αν και δεν μου βγαίνουν ακριβώς τα νούμερα όπως τα γράφεις). Εκείνο που μου προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι πως είσαι 70 κιλά και έχεις θερμιδικές ανάγκες 3100. Εκτός και αν έχεις πολύ σκληρή δραστηριότητα όλη τη μέρα, οπότε δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα 3γρ πρωτείνης ανα κιλό.


Φιλε μου ειμαι 177 70 κιλα και τοσα μου βγαινουν.Μιλαω για ογκο παντα ,συντηρησης ειναι γυρω στα 2800.Απλα πραγματικα εχω μπερδευτει με την πρωτεινη γιατι παντου λενε οτι επιστημονικα χρειαζεται γυρω στα 1,5γρ ανα κιλο.Aν δεις αυτο το σιτε http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=121703981 στο κομματι πρωτεινη παροτι λεει οτι οι ερευνες λενε 1,5γρ ανα κιλο αυτοι προτεινουν πολυ παραπανω και μαλιστα λενε οτι δεν εχουν στοιχεια να το στηριξουν...;/

----------


## psonara

> Είναι οκ αυτό που λες για σαλάτα, αλλά σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα βγάλεις τον υδ/κα! Παίρνεις αρκετό υδ/κα από τη σαλάτα αυτή και δε χρειάζεσαι επιπλέον...


σ'ευχαριστω eri.μηπως ξερεις ποσο υδατανθρακα πρεπει να παιρνουμε την ημερα?η' γενικα τις αναλογιες πρωτεινων και λιπων,γιατι εχω μπερδευτει με τα αρθρα που εχω διαβασει?ακολουθεις ακομα τη διατροφη που σου εδωσε η Κωνσταντινα?

----------


## nasta

> Φιλε μου ειμαι 177 70 κιλα και τοσα μου βγαινουν.Μιλαω για ογκο παντα ,συντηρησης ειναι γυρω στα 2800.Απλα πραγματικα εχω μπερδευτει με την πρωτεινη γιατι παντου λενε οτι επιστημονικα χρειαζεται γυρω στα 1,5γρ ανα κιλο.Aν δεις αυτο το σιτε http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=121703981 στο κομματι πρωτεινη παροτι λεει οτι οι ερευνες λενε 1,5γρ ανα κιλο αυτοι προτεινουν πολυ παραπανω και μαλιστα λενε οτι δεν εχουν στοιχεια να το στηριξουν...;/


ΟΚ, αυτό σημαίνει οτι έχεις έντονη δραστηριότητα στην ημέρα. Από ότι έχω δει, οι περισσότερες διατροφές προτείνουν πρωτείνη στο 30% και μετά παίζουν με λίπη και υδατάνθρακες. Δηλαδή αν έχεις θερμιδικές ανάγκες 3100 τότε 225 γρ πρωτείνης είναι οκ. 
Θα ελεγα να ρίξεις και μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ

----------


## eri_87

> σ'ευχαριστω eri.μηπως ξερεις ποσο υδατανθρακα πρεπει να παιρνουμε την ημερα?η' γενικα τις αναλογιες πρωτεινων και λιπων,γιατι εχω μπερδευτει με τα αρθρα που εχω διαβασει?ακολουθεις ακομα τη διατροφη που σου εδωσε η Κωνσταντινα?


Τον υδ/κα θα τον κρίνεις ανάλογα τις ανάγκες σου! Όταν επιστρέψει η Κων/να θα σε αναλάβει κι εσένα... :01. Mr. Green:  Κάνε λίγο υπομονή! 
Εγώ ακολούθησα τη διατροφή της Κων/νας για 2μήνες, είδα πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να τη συνεχίσω :01. Sad: . Δεν είμαι στη φάση τώρα να κάνω αυστηρή διατροφή!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## FoTiS3

ποια η διαφορα των μονοακορεστων με των πολυακορεστων λιπαρων οξεων???τα φωτα σας λιγο αν μπορειτε...και τα ωμεγα λιπαρα τι ειναι??πολυακορεστα??

----------


## Devil

> ποια η διαφορα των μονοακορεστων με των πολυακορεστων λιπαρων οξεων???τα φωτα σας λιγο αν μπορειτε...και τα ωμεγα λιπαρα τι ειναι??πολυακορεστα??


ναι πολυακορεστα ειναι

η σιαφορα αναμεσα στα 2 ειναι οτι τα μονοακορεστα εχουν 1 διπλο δεσμο C=C ενω τα πολυακορεστα παραπανω... lol δεν νομιζω οτι σε ενδιαφερει αυτο... :01. Mr. Green: 

απο τα πολυακορεστα αυτ :01. Mr. Green:  που χρειαζεσαι ειναι τα Ω3
ενω με τα μονοακορεστα εισαι καλημενος με το ελαιολαδο

----------


## psonara

> Τον υδ/κα θα τον κρίνεις ανάλογα τις ανάγκες σου! Όταν επιστρέψει η Κων/να θα σε αναλάβει κι εσένα... Κάνε λίγο υπομονή! 
> Εγώ ακολούθησα τη διατροφή της Κων/νας για 2μήνες, είδα πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να τη συνεχίσω. Δεν είμαι στη φάση τώρα να κάνω αυστηρή διατροφή!


σ'ευχαριστω eri.ναι ανυπομονω να με αναλαβει και μενα η Κωνσταντινα.καλα κι εγω αυστηρη διατροφη δεν μπορω να την ακολουθησω για πολυ καιρο.παντα μεσα στην εβδομαδα τουλαχιστον μια μερα σαβουριαζω τα παντα,αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ηθελα να προσπαθησω.

----------


## eMPe

Καλημέρα σας! 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω,  Α) ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας γενικά για τις κετογονικές δίαιτες και αν επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την υγεία (btw σε μένα λειτουργούν) και Β) τελικά στο μεταπροπονητικό μπαίνει υδατάνθρακας ή όχι: (οι απόψεις διίστανται)... 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλημέρα σας! 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω,  Α) ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας γενικά για τις κετογονικές δίαιτες και αν επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την υγεία (btw σε μένα λειτουργούν) και Β) τελικά στο μεταπροπονητικό μπαίνει υδατάνθρακας ή όχι: (οι απόψεις διίστανται)... 
> Ευχαριστώ!


οταν λες κετογονικη,ποσους υ/ες περνεις εσυ τη μερα ας πουμε?
ακομα κ μεσα σε κετο διαιτα οι υ/ες ειδικα στο μεταπροπο επιβαλονται.η το πρωι.
αν παρεις υ/ες οταν εισαι σε κετο διαιτα οι καλυτεροι χρονοι ειναι αυτοι.

μακροπροθεσμα δεν κανουν καλο..ειναι για μικρα χρονικα διαστηματα.
φτανεις τους στοχους σου κ μετα ισσοροπεις παλι την διατροφη σου.

----------


## eMPe

ας πούμε, ότι παίρνω το πολύ όσα γραμμάρια θα μου δώσουν τα 3-4 σκουπς της πρωτείνης, που θα πιω ανα μέρα... και καμμία αλλη πηγη... όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι κρέας και λίπη...

και στο μεταπροπονητικό, ποσους υδ/ες, ώστε να μην χαλάσει η δίαιτα????????

----------


## arisfwtis

σαλατες δν τρως καθολου?

----------


## beefmeup

> ας πούμε, ότι παίρνω το πολύ όσα γραμμάρια θα μου δώσουν τα 3-4 σκουπς της πρωτείνης,.


αν περνεις μια ισολατε η whey(blend),που ουσιατικα εχουν τπτ απο υ/ες,μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο waxy maze στο μετα προπο σου.η το πρωι.
δεν εχει το ιδιο impact στην ινσουλινη οσο οι αλλοι υ/ες.

η κατι σε βρωμη αλεσμενη μαζι με το σεηκ σου κ εισαι οκ.

----------


## eMPe

> σαλατες δν τρως καθολου?


Μόνο κολοκυθάκια βραστα, και αυτά αν...

----------


## eMPe

> αν περνεις μια ισολατε η whey(blend),που ουσιατικα εχουν τπτ απο υ/ες,μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο waxy maze στο μετα προπο σου.η το πρωι.
> δεν εχει το ιδιο impact στην ινσουλινη οσο οι αλλοι υ/ες.
> 
> η κατι σε βρωμη αλεσμενη μαζι με το σεηκ σου κ εισαι οκ.


Να 'σαι καλά, για τις απαντήσεις... ευχαριστώ...!!!

----------


## noz1989

> οταν λες κετογονικη,ποσους υ/ες περνεις εσυ τη μερα ας πουμε?
> ακομα κ μεσα σε κετο διαιτα οι υ/ες ειδικα στο μεταπροπο επιβαλονται.η το πρωι.
> αν παρεις υ/ες οταν εισαι σε κετο διαιτα οι καλυτεροι χρονοι ειναι αυτοι.
> 
> μακροπροθεσμα δεν κανουν καλο..ειναι για μικρα χρονικα διαστηματα.
> φτανεις τους στοχους σου κ μετα ισσοροπεις παλι την διατροφη σου.


αυτο που λες γινεται στις targetet keto diets!

Στις πιο συνηθισμενες πχ cyclical υδατ βαζεις μονο για refeed 1 24ωρο την εβδομαδα!

----------


## beefmeup

> αυτο που λες γινεται στις targetet keto diets!
> 
> Στις πιο συνηθισμενες πχ cyclical υδατ βαζεις μονο για refeed 1 24ωρο την εβδομαδα!


ο ανθρωπος αθλειτε δεν κανει απλα μια κετο διαιτα,οπως καποιος που απλα θελει να χασει λιπος.. :01. Wink: 

στις κυκλικες που λες για ββντερ,μεχρι 30 γρ υ/α ανα μερα προβλεπεται.κ το ρεφηντ μπορει να γινει κ για 2 μερες οχι μονο μια.

----------


## noz1989

> ο ανθρωπος αθλειτε δεν κανει απλα μια κετο διαιτα,οπως καποιος που απλα θελει να χασει λιπος..
> 
> στις κυκλικες που λες για ββντερ,μεχρι 30 γρ υ/α ανα μερα προβλεπεται.κ το ρεφηντ μπορει να γινει κ για 2 μερες οχι μονο μια.


βρε ναι συμφωνω.. και εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι οι ckd δεν ειναι για αθλητες, αλλα οι tkd!

καλα στις κετο θες δεν θες, 20-30γρ υδατ θα τα  μαζεψεις...

απλα επειδη ειπες οτι επιβαλονται οι υδατ, ειπα οτι στις ckd δεν ειναι απαραιτητοι!

Τεσπα! :08. Toast:

----------


## bandicoot

Παιδια επειδή με εχουν μπερδεψει...στεγνωμα κανουμε αφοτου χασουμε ολο το λιπος η με το στεγνωμα θα φυγει?? :/ :/

----------


## Devil

στεγνωμα για τα ρουχα, διαιτα για το λιπος  :01. Wink:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Να ρωτησω, σε περιπτωση που δουμε προς το τελος της μερας οτι δεν εχουμε καλυψει τις αναγκες μας, τρωμε με το ζορι ή το αφηνουμε?

Πχ μου εχει τυχει λογω υποχρεωσεων αυτη την εβδομαδα 2 φορες να μην φαω τις ποσοτητες πρωτεινων και λιπαρων που θελω μεχρι το βραδυ, με αποτελεσμα και λιγοτερες απο τις θερμιδες μου να λαμβανω (παιρνω γυρω στις 3000 αυτη την περιοδο και ας πουμε αυτες τις 2 μερες πηρα 2200) και το ποσοστο των υδατανθρακων ηταν ανεβασμενο πχ το 45% των θερμιδων ηταν απο υδατανθρακες ενώ κάνω low carb με υδατανθρακες στο 30%

Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι, δλδ τι να κανω, να φαω 2 τονους και μια σαλατα ενω σε 10' θα πεσω για υπνο? Χαζομαρα δεν ειναι?

Τι κανουμε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις?

----------


## Ramrod

> Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι, δλδ τι να κανω, να φαω 2 τονους και μια σαλατα ενω σε 10' θα πεσω για υπνο? Χαζομαρα δεν ειναι?


γιατί όχι? δε βλέπω κάποιον λόγο να μη φας τόνο με σαλάτα πριν τον ύπνο...

γενικά να ξέρεις πως ο οργανισμός δεν απορροφά όσα θρεπτικά συστατικά θέλουμε....φάε ένα καλό πλήρες γευμα κ πέσε για ύπνο...είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να κάνεις.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> γιατί όχι? δε βλέπω κάποιον λόγο να μη φας τόνο με σαλάτα πριν τον ύπνο...
> 
> γενικά να ξέρεις πως ο οργανισμός δεν απορροφά όσα θρεπτικά συστατικά θέλουμε....φάε ένα καλό πλήρες γευμα κ πέσε για ύπνο...είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να κάνεις.


Ξερω γω ρε μαν, καπως διαισθητικα μου φαινεται οτι αντι πχ για το γιαουρτακι μου με τα αμυγδαλα, χτυπησω πληρες γευμα μηπως αποθηκευτει σε λιπος ευκολοτερα αν πεσω καπακια για υπνο

----------


## KATERINI 144

αν φας σαλατα με τονο η κοτοπουλο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, το θεμα ειναι να μην εχεις εξτρα υδατανθρακα, ρύζι-πατάτα στο τελευταίο γεύμα.

----------


## clicky

Η μουσταρδα κανει κακο για χασιμο λιπους?

----------


## Devil

> Η μουσταρδα κανει κακο για χασιμο λιπους?


οχι 

ειναι το μοναδικο που εχει λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο αυτες τις αηδιες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SepTum

Γαλα 1,5% 1,5 λιτρο τη μερα θα βοηθησει για ογκο.Το βλεπω σαν ευκολες θερμιδες αλλα απο αρνητικα?

----------


## geo28

Μια ερωτηση:για να υπολογησουμε τον αριθμο της πρωτεινης σε μια διατροφη,μετραμε και τις πρωτεινες που περνουμε  απο ρυζια,δημιτριακα και γενικα απ ολα τα φαγητα που τρωμε  μες τη μερα ή μονο απ τις καθαυτο πηγες πρωτεινης(κρεατα,αυγα.whey κλπ)..?

----------


## arisfwtis

εγω τα μετραω απο ολα τα τροφιμα

----------


## stamthedrum

> Μια ερωτηση:για να υπολογησουμε τον αριθμο της πρωτεινης σε μια διατροφη,μετραμε και τις πρωτεινες που περνουμε  απο ρυζια,δημιτριακα και γενικα απ ολα τα φαγητα που τρωμε  μες τη μερα ή μονο απ τις καθαυτο πηγες πρωτεινης(κρεατα,αυγα.whey κλπ)..?


Για το 2γρ πρωτεΐνης ανά κιλό σωματικό βάρους μετράς *μόνο* τις ζωικές πρωτεΐνες (γαλακτοκομικά, κρέατα, ψάρια, αυγά, συμπληρώματα). Τις πρωτεΐνες από δημητριακά, ρύζι, λαχανικά κλπ. τις υπολογίζεις μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουν θερμίδες.

----------


## geo28

δηλαδη για να δεις ποσες φορες περνεις το βαρος σου σε πρωτεινη υπολογηζεις μονο τις πηγες  πρωτεινης,οκ.. :08. Toast:

----------


## sogoku

> δηλαδη για να δεις ποσες φορες περνεις το βαρος σου σε πρωτεινη υπολογηζεις μονο τις πηγες  πρωτεινης,οκ..


Τις πληρεις πρωτεινες οπως σου ειπε ο στα ,που ειναι υψηλης βοιολογικης αξιας.Οχι απο οσπρια μανιταρια πχ εκτος και αν εισαι χορτοφαγος.....

----------


## noz1989

Τις υπολογιζουμε *ΟΛΕΣ!*

----------


## geo28

> Τις υπολογιζουμε *ΟΛΕΣ!*


αν ειναι ετσι,τοτε ολοι  περνουμε τουλ 3χβαρος μας σε πρωτεινη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## noz1989

Αναλογα τον υδατ που εχει ο καθενας...

Εγω θα σου πω το αλλο, μειωσε την πρωτεινη στο 1,5/kg για 1 μηνα και αναπληρωσε τις χαμενς θερμιδες με λιπαρα και υδατ.  Και πες μου αν θα δεις διαφορα στο σωμα σου..

----------


## Ramrod

> Τις υπολογιζουμε *ΟΛΕΣ!*


+1

Γιατί δε τις μετράτε όλες οι υπόλοιποι? Οι φυτικές πρωτεϊνες δεν έχουν αμινοξέα? Απλά δεν περιέχουν όλα τα αμινοξέα που έχουν οι ζωικές αλλά απο τη στιγμή που τρώμε μαζί και κρέας το προφιλ αμινοξέων συμπληρώνεται.

----------


## SepTum

Οταν λεμε ας πουμε οτι 100γρ πατατες βραστες εχουν 2γρ πρωτεινης 14,5γρ υδατανθρακα και 0,1γρ λιπος απομενουν καμποσα γραμμαρια για να συμπληρωθουν τα 100.Αυτα τι ειναι και τα μετραμε καπως?(παιζουν ρολο η τα αγνοουμε?)

----------


## Eddie

Εγω παιδια δεν τις υπολογιζω!!Μελημα μου ειναι να φτανω τα 230-250γρ ζωικης!Απο κει και περα ας φτασει και 500 στο συνολο..

----------


## sogoku

> Αναλογα τον υδατ που εχει ο καθενας...
> 
> Εγω θα σου πω το αλλο, μειωσε την πρωτεινη στο 1,5/kg για 1 μηνα και αναπληρωσε τις χαμενς θερμιδες με λιπαρα και υδατ.  Και πες μου αν θα δεις διαφορα στο σωμα σου..


Τι εννοεις φιλος?Για που αποσκοπει αυτο?

----------


## noz1989

Αυτο που θελω να πω, ειναι να μην τρελενομαστε με την πρωτεινη, και οτι χρειαζομαστε πολυ λιγοτερο απο οσο νομιζουμε για να αναπτυχθουμε natural παντα! Στο φαρμακο αλλαζουν τα δεδομενα!

Και επισης, χωρις την υπαρξη ζωικης πρωτεινης, υπαρχουν συνυασμοι φυτικης πρωτεινης που δινουν ολα τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα!

----------


## Andrikos

> Αυτο που θελω να πω, ειναι να μην τρελενομαστε με την πρωτεινη, και οτι χ*ρειαζομαστε πολυ λιγοτερο απο οσο νομιζουμε για να αναπτυχθουμε natural παντα*! Στο φαρμακο αλλαζουν τα δεδομενα!



*Πολύ σωστά*. Στο φάρμακο όντως αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα αλλά όχι απαραίτητα προς την αύξηση της πρωτείνης ,το αντίθετο, λόγω των ανδρογόνων υπάρχει πολύ πιο αποδοτική ανακύκλωση στα αμινοξέα που κυκλοφορούν στο σώμα - γι' αυτό και δίνουν τεστοστερόνη π.χ σε άτομα με νεφρική ανεπάρκεια που δεν μπορούν να φάνε μεγάλες ποσότητες από πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## Devil

παιδες μια και σας βρηκα για πειτε καμια γνωμη για protein pulsing και protein refeeding(ναι το εχω ακουσει και αυτο)

γιατι εμενα μ περνανε περιεργα πραγματα απ το μυαλο σε σχεση με τις πρωτεινες που παιρνουμε και γενικα ολη αυτη τη μανια του bb με τις πρωτεινες

----------


## Andrikos

> παιδες μια και σας βρηκα για πειτε καμια γνωμη για protein pulsing και protein refeeding(ναι το εχω ακουσει και αυτο)
> 
> γιατι εμενα μ περνανε περιεργα πραγματα απ το μυαλο σε σχεση με τις πρωτεινες που παιρνουμε και γενικα ολη αυτη τη μανια του bb με τις πρωτεινες


Όλα αυτά είναι εκκεντρικότητες που δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν κάποια σημασία σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## Devil

> Όλα αυτά είναι εκκεντρικότητες που δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν κάποια σημασία σε βάθος χρόνου.


δεν ξερω....

αν εχω χρονο θα ανοιξω ενα thread να το συζητησουμε, γιατι με τρωει καιρο η περιεργια

----------


## psonara

παιδια σαν πιο εμπειροι θελω τη γνωμη σας!βασικα δεν θελω να χασω κιλα αλλα ουτε να παρω.θελω ομως με το περασμα του χρονου να κατεβασω λιπος και ν'αυξησω μυικη μαζα,αλλα δεν βιαζομαι.αυτο ειδικα θελει χρονο.προσπαθω να εχω ποιοτικη και καθαρη διατροφη.απλα θελω να ρωτησω αν καποια βραδια που γυρναω απο το γυμναστηριο και μετα απο καμια ωρα και κατι ξαπλωνω ειναι κακο να τρωω γιαουρτι με all bran και ενα αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο?σορυ αν σας κουρασα!

----------


## beefmeup

> απλα θελω να ρωτησω αν καποια βραδια που γυρναω απο το γυμναστηριο και μετα απο καμια ωρα και κατι ξαπλωνω ειναι κακο να τρωω γιαουρτι με all bran και ενα αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο?σορυ αν σας κουρασα!


μια χαρα ειναι.γιατι οχι?

----------


## Eddie

> μια χαρα ειναι.γιατι οχι?


Δημητριακα και υδατανθρακας υψηλου γλυκαιμικου πριν τον υπνο?

----------


## beefmeup

> Δημητριακα και υδατανθρακας υψηλου γλυκαιμικου πριν τον υπνο?





> γυρναω απο το γυμναστηριο


.

----------


## Ramrod

> .





> ...μετα απο καμια ωρα και κατι ξαπλωνω...


μετά το γυμναστήριο τι τρως? Στο καπάκι εννοώ...

----------


## Mitsen

Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
Αγόρασα σήμερα από τα Tesco (αλυσίδα supermarket) Cod liver oil της "SEVEN SEAS" (με Ω3 D+E vitamins και όλα τα σχετικά) σε κάψουλες.
από ποιότητα, τα ίδια είναι πάνω κάτω η όχι?
Είναι αυτά εδώ.

----------


## beefmeup

> μετά το γυμναστήριο τι τρως? Στο καπάκι εννοώ...





> απλα θελω να ρωτησω αν καποια βραδια που γυρναω απο το γυμναστηριο.......ειναι κακο να τρωω γιαουρτι με all bran και ενα αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο?σορυ αν σας κουρασα!


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

και σου φαίνεται οκ ρε Beef...?!

----------


## ioannis1

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι...
> Αγόρασα σήμερα από τα Tesco (αλυσίδα supermarket) Cod liver oil της "SEVEN SEAS" (με Ω3 D+E vitamins και όλα τα σχετικά) σε κάψουλες.
> από ποιότητα, τα ίδια είναι πάνω κάτω η όχι?
> Είναι αυτά εδώ.


τα ξερω ειναι πολυ καλα φιλε μου.

----------


## Devil

> και σου φαίνεται οκ ρε Beef...?!


το χρησιμοποιει για ποστ.... αν καταλαβα καλα

----------


## beefmeup

> το χρησιμοποιει για ποστ.... αν καταλαβα καλα


κ γω αυτο καταλαβα..στην προκειμενη φαση κ αφου μεταπροπο δε τρωει μπανανες μελια κλπ,αυτες που γραφει ειναι οι μοναδικες πηγες υ/α..
για μενα το "μεταπροπο",υπερεχει του "1 ωρα πριν τον υπνο"κ δεν νομιζω να λιπωσει με αυτα που λεει.(λιγα ολ μπραν,κ ενα δαμασκηνο??)

απτην αλλη για να λεμε κ ολο το πραμα ως εχει η κοπελα ποσταρε αυτο..




> καποια βραδια


που εγω το λαμβανω ως"οχι ολα"..οποτε ειναι μια χαρα..γνωμη μου.

----------


## Ramrod

Και το γιαούρτι? Αλλά αυτό πάει για τον ύπνο οπότε οκ... :03. Thumb up: 

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

> τα ξερω ειναι πολυ καλα φιλε μου.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη! :08. Toast: 

(Επιτέλους μια απάντηση! :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια σαν πιο εμπειροι θελω τη γνωμη σας!βασικα δεν θελω να χασω κιλα αλλα ουτε να παρω.θελω ομως με το περασμα του χρονου να κατεβασω λιπος και ν'αυξησω μυικη μαζα,αλλα δεν βιαζομαι.αυτο ειδικα θελει χρονο.προσπαθω να εχω ποιοτικη και καθαρη διατροφη.απλα θελω να ρωτησω αν καποια βραδια που γυρναω απο το γυμναστηριο και μετα απο καμια ωρα και κατι ξαπλωνω ειναι κακο να τρωω γιαουρτι με all bran και ενα αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο?σορυ αν σας κουρασα!





> .


Αφου ρε beef λεει 1 ωρα πριν τον υπνο!!

Βρε ψωναρα,διαφωτησε μας λιγο!

----------


## Ramrod

> Αφου ρε beef λεει 1 ωρα πριν τον υπνο!!
> 
> Βρε ψωναρα,διαφωτησε μας λιγο!


ήταν ερώτηση κρίσεως αυτή για να μας τεστάρει...

Εγώ ψηφιζω όχι πάντως...βασικά το όλο πλάνο ύπνος μετά το γυμναστήριο δε μου κάθεται καλά...

----------


## Devil

βασικα ουτε εμενα μ καθεται αλλα αμα δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη δεν μπορει να κανει και κατι αλλο

οχι οτι δεν γινετε χωρις carbs το ποστ 

αλλα γενικα ενα γευμα μετα το γυμναστηριο χρειαζετε

μια λυση θα μπορουσε να ηταν ενα shake μετα το γυμναστηριο και μετα κανονικο φαι στο σπιτι με λιγους η' καθολου υδατανθρακες

----------


## Ramrod

> βασικα ουτε εμενα μ καθεται αλλα αμα δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη δεν μπορει να κανει και κατι αλλο
> 
> οχι οτι δεν γινετε χωρις carbs το ποστ 
> 
> αλλα γενικα ενα γευμα μετα το γυμναστηριο χρειαζετε
> 
> μια λυση θα μπορουσε να ηταν ενα shake μετα το γυμναστηριο και μετα κανονικο φαι στο σπιτι με λιγους η' καθολου υδατανθρακες


+1

shake και μετά απο μια ώρα φαϊ...σαλάτα με κοτόπουλο ή τόνο...ή και γιαούρτι αλλά μου φαίβεται "λίγο"...

----------


## beefmeup

psonara την επομενη φορα παρε ενα σκουπ 40gr wms,4gr eaas,4gr bcaa,k 5gr glutamine,k μιση ωρα μετα φαε 100γρ κοτα μαζι με πατατα.

κ μετα πεσε για υπνο,που θες.

----------


## psonara

> psonara την επομενη φορα παρε ενα σκουπ 40gr wms,4gr eaas,4gr bcaa,k 5gr glutamine,k μιση ωρα μετα φαε 100γρ κοτα μαζι με πατατα.
> 
> κ μετα πεσε για υπνο,που θες.


βασικα σορυ αλλα δεν ξερω πως να επισυναψω ολα τα μηνυματα σας.σας ευχαριστω αρχικα που μου απαντησατε.απλα για να διαφωτισω λιγο τα πραγματα οπως ειπε και ο eddie ηθελα να μαθω αν για πχ γυρισω απο το γυμναστηριο στις 8.30 με 9 και φαω ενα γιαουρτι με 20 γρ all bran και ενα αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο η' αντι για all bran ενα κριτσινι 17γρ ολικης και στις 10 ξαπλωσω και κοιμηθω 11 ειναι κακο?τωρα μπορει να ρωταω και βλακειες απλα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.

----------


## Devil

> psonara την επομενη φορα παρε ενα σκουπ 40gr wms,4gr eaas,4gr bcaa,k 5gr glutamine,k μιση ωρα μετα φαε 100γρ κοτα μαζι με πατατα.
> 
> κ μετα πεσε για υπνο,που θες.


αντι για γλουτα καλητερα λευκινη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  lol!!!




> βασικα σορυ αλλα δεν ξερω πως να επισυναψω ολα τα μηνυματα σας.σας ευχαριστω αρχικα που μου απαντησατε.απλα για να διαφωτισω λιγο τα πραγματα οπως ειπε και ο eddie ηθελα να μαθω αν για πχ γυρισω απο το γυμναστηριο στις 8.30 με 9 και φαω ενα γιαουρτι με 20 γρ all bran και ενα αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο η' αντι για all bran ενα κριτσινι 17γρ ολικης και στις 10 ξαπλωσω και κοιμηθω 11 ειναι κακο?τωρα μπορει να ρωταω και βλακειες απλα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.


ναι φαε κανονικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> αντι για γλουτα καλητερα λευκινη lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ναι φαε κανονικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα


σ'ευχαριστω devil.βασικα θα το κανω αυτο καμια φορα γιατι πιστευω οτι αν εκεινη την ωρα φαω μια σαλατα με κοτοπουλο ψητο η' τονο νιωθω οτι θα ειναι πολυ για βραδυ.οποτε σαν λυση αναγκης για κατι πιο ελαφρυ!

----------


## Ramrod

> σ'ευχαριστω devil.βασικα θα το κανω αυτο καμια φορα γιατι πιστευω οτι αν εκεινη την ωρα φαω μια σαλατα με κοτοπουλο ψητο η' τονο νιωθω οτι θα ειναι πολυ για βραδυ.οποτε σαν λυση αναγκης για κατι πιο ελαφρυ!


Αν εννοείς πως θα σε φουσκώσουν και δε θα μπορείς να κοιμηθείς τότε οκ. Αλλά απο άποψη θερμίδων η κοτοσαλάτα ή τονοσαλάτα σου δίνουν πιο καλές θερμίδες για τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα. (πάντα στο πριν τον ύπνο αναφέρομαι)

Τα κριτσίνια και τα δημητριακά θα σου δώσουν ανεπιθύμητο υδατάνθρακα. Βέβαια αν τα φας αμέσως μετά απο προπόνηση πιθανότατα να τα απορροφήσει γρήγορα ο οργανισμός και να μην έχεις πρόβλημα.

Δε προσπαθώ να σε μπερδέψω απλά να σε κατατοπίσω λιγάκι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Montews

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?Σε ολες τις διατροφες βλεπω pre kai postworkout meal.Tις μερες που δεν κανει καποιος προπονηση τι γινεται?

----------


## Ramrod

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?Σε ολες τις διατροφες βλεπω pre kai postworkout meal.Tις μερες που δεν κανει καποιος προπονηση τι γινεται?


απλά τρως κάθε 3 ώρες τα γευματα κανονικά. Ούτως η άλλως το pre και το ποστ είναι κυρίως φρούτα, απλοί υδατανθρακες υψηλου γλ δείκτη και συμπληρώματα τα οποία όπως και να έχει παραλείπονται και γιατί χαλούν την ισορροπία της διατροφής αλλά και επειδή δε τα χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός αφού δεν θα αθληθεί...

----------


## psonara

> Αν εννοείς πως θα σε φουσκώσουν και δε θα μπορείς να κοιμηθείς τότε οκ. Αλλά απο άποψη θερμίδων η κοτοσαλάτα ή τονοσαλάτα σου δίνουν πιο καλές θερμίδες για τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα. (πάντα στο πριν τον ύπνο αναφέρομαι)
> 
> Τα κριτσίνια και τα δημητριακά θα σου δώσουν ανεπιθύμητο υδατάνθρακα. Βέβαια αν τα φας αμέσως μετά απο προπόνηση πιθανότατα να τα απορροφήσει γρήγορα ο οργανισμός και να μην έχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> Δε προσπαθώ να σε μπερδέψω απλά να σε κατατοπίσω λιγάκι...


σ'ευχαριστω ramrod.ναι οντως και απο τις 2 αποψεις το ειπα! με καταλαβες!να σου πω αν βαλω τοστ με ασπραδια?το ψωμι το ζυμωνω μονη μου μονο με αλευρι ολικης  και νερο δεν περιεχει τιποτα αλλο?τι λες?

----------


## Eddie

Βρε ψωναρα μου,αφου τα εχουμε χιλιοπει αλλα μου φαινεται περιμενεις να σου πει καποιος φαε ψωμι πριν τον υπνο για να σε απαλλαξει απο τις ενοχες.

Δεν ειναι ετσι και το ψωμι ΔΕΝ ενδεικνυται πριν τον υπνο.

Εσυ αν θες φαε και πατσα να κανεις βουτες :01. Mr. Green: 

Φιλικα στα λεω :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

> Βρε ψωναρα μου,αφου τα εχουμε χιλιοπει αλλα μου φαινεται περιμενεις να σου πει καποιος φαε ψωμι πριν τον υπνο για να σε απαλλαξει απο τις ενοχες.
> 
> Δεν ειναι ετσι και το ψωμι ΔΕΝ ενδεικνυται πριν τον υπνο.
> 
> Εσυ αν θες φαε και πατσα να κανεις βουτες
> 
> Φιλικα στα λεω


σορυ ρε eddie μου εχεις δικιο!εχω γινει γραφικη με αυτο πλεον.βασικα πατσα δεν μ'αρεσει...ελα αστειευομαι!οκ οχι πριν τον υπνο.μετα την προπονηση μπορω αντι για αλλο υδατανθρακα?δεν μπορω πατατα η' ρυζι εκεινη την ωρα.σορυ προκαταβολικα γιατι ξερω οτι σας κουρασε αυτη η χιλιοειπωμενη απορια μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eddie

> οκ οχι πριν τον υπνο.μετα την προπονηση μπορω αντι για αλλο υδατανθρακα?δεν μπορω πατατα η' ρυζι εκεινη την ωρα.σορυ προκαταβολικα γιατι ξερω οτι σας κουρασε αυτη η χιλιοειπωμενη απορια μου!!!!!!!!


Mετα την προπονηση θες γρηγορο υδατανθρακα.Αν ειναι ασπρο ψωμι λογικα μπορεις να φας λιγο(δε το λεω με σιγουρια).Το ολικης μαλλον οχι γιατι ειναι χαμηλοτερου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη και (λογικα) εχει αρκετες φυτικες ινες που καθυστερουν την αφομοιωση.

Ολα αυτα σε περιπτωση που απο το μεταπροπονητικο,ο υπνος απεχει καποιες ωρες.Γιατι θυμαμαι εχεις οτι μια ωρα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο πεφτεις για υπνο.

----------


## Ramrod

> σ'ευχαριστω ramrod.ναι οντως και απο τις 2 αποψεις το ειπα! με καταλαβες!να σου πω αν βαλω τοστ με ασπραδια?το ψωμι το ζυμωνω μονη μου μονο με αλευρι ολικης  και νερο δεν περιεχει τιποτα αλλο?τι λες?


Λοιπόν άκου να σου πω τι θα κάνεις....

Θα γυρνάς απο την προπόνηση και θα τρως ότι σου αρέσει. Φάε ψωμί ασρπάδια ή τόνο ή κρέας ας πούμε. Το μόνο που θα αποφευγεις είναι τα λιπαρά, ζωικά και φυτικά (δηλαδή και το λάδι) Τα ασπράδια είναι το καλύτερο για μετά την προπόνηση.

Και μετά απο 2 ωρίστες ακριβώς φάε ένα γιαουρτάκι 2% (εννοείται χωρίς φρούτα, ζάχαρες κλπ μέσα) στραγγιστό και πέσε για ύπνο(ούτε φούσκωμα ούτε τπτ). Εναλλακτικά αν πεινάς φάε κρέας ή τόνο με σαλάτα πριν τον ύπνο.

Πέσε και εσύ μισή ώρα αργότερα για ύπνο, ή πήγαινε γυμναστήριο μισή ώρα νωρίτερα, δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος... :01. Wink: 

Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

> Mετα την προπονηση θες γρηγορο υδατανθρακα.Αν ειναι ασπρο ψωμι λογικα μπορεις να φας λιγο(δε το λεω με σιγουρια).Το ολικης μαλλον οχι γιατι ειναι χαμηλοτερου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη και (λογικα) εχει αρκετες φυτικες ινες που καθυστερουν την αφομοιωση.
> 
> Ολα αυτα σε περιπτωση που απο το μεταπροπονητικο,ο υπνος απεχει καποιες ωρες.Γιατι θυμαμαι εχεις οτι μια ωρα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο πεφτεις για υπνο.


ναι μερικες φορες μετα απο κανα 2ωρο απο την προπονηση ξαπλωνω!απλα αυτο το ρωτησα για μερες που ο υπνος απεχει ενα 4ωρο.για λευκο λιγο δυσκολο για χρησιμοποιω ολικης προιοντα!μονο οταν βγαινω εξω για φαγητο ξεφευγω.να κανω και μια αλλη ερωτηση?στις διατροφες που ποσταρουν εδω τα μελη οταν γραφουν για πχ 100γρ μακαρονια εννοουν βρασμενα η' αβραστα?

----------


## Ramrod

> ναι μερικες φορες μετα απο κανα 2ωρο απο την προπονηση ξαπλωνω!απλα αυτο το ρωτησα για μερες που ο υπνος απεχει ενα 4ωρο.για λευκο λιγο δυσκολο για χρησιμοποιω ολικης προιοντα!μονο οταν βγαινω εξω για φαγητο ξεφευγω.να κανω και μια αλλη ερωτηση?στις διατροφες που ποσταρουν εδω τα μελη οταν γραφουν για πχ 100γρ μακαρονια εννοουν βρασμενα η' αβραστα?


ε αφού απέχει 4 ώρες συνήθως τι το συζητάμε! Φάε υδατάνθρακα και πρωτεϊνη με τά την προπόνηση και μετά ξανατρώς αυτα που σου είπα! Προλαβαίνεις!

Άβραστα.
Μακαρόνια, ρύζι, όσπρια κλπ τα ζυγίζουμε ωμά γιατί το βάρος τους αυξάνεται απρόσμενα όταν βράζονται ενώ ώμα είναι σταθερό (και η διατροφική αξία στο σακουλάκι σε ωμά αναφέρεται).

Κρέας, ψάρι κλπ που μειώνεται το βάρος τους με το μαγείρεμα τα ζυγίζουμε μετά....

----------


## psonara

> Λοιπόν άκου να σου πω τι θα κάνεις....
> 
> Θα γυρνάς απο την προπόνηση και θα τρως ότι σου αρέσει. Φάε ψωμί ασρπάδια ή τόνο ή κρέας ας πούμε. Το μόνο που θα αποφευγεις είναι τα λιπαρά, ζωικά και φυτικά (δηλαδή και το λάδι) Τα ασπράδια είναι το καλύτερο για μετά την προπόνηση.
> 
> Και μετά απο 2 ωρίστες ακριβώς φάε ένα γιαουρτάκι 2% (εννοείται χωρίς φρούτα, ζάχαρες κλπ μέσα) στραγγιστό και πέσε για ύπνο(ούτε φούσκωμα ούτε τπτ). Εναλλακτικά αν πεινάς φάε κρέας ή τόνο με σαλάτα πριν τον ύπνο.
> 
> Πέσε και εσύ μισή ώρα αργότερα για ύπνο, ή πήγαινε γυμναστήριο μισή ώρα νωρίτερα, δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος...
> 
> Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο


οκ με καλυψες και στα 2.και ετσι οπως το εθεσες νιωθω οτι δεν εχω και αλη επιλογη!!!!!!ελα αστειευομαι.οκ θα το εφαρμοσω απο σημερα,αλλα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα !μην με βρισεις ομως!πηγα πρωι γυμναστηριο και το μεσημερι εφαγα κιμα απο κοτοπουλο μαγειρεμενο μονο με ντοματα χωρις λαδι και 50 γρ.μακαρονια ολικης,30 γρ.τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων και μαρουλι.δεν εβαλα καθολου λαδι!για κανα 4ωρο μπορω να επαναλαβω το ιδιο γευμα?

----------


## Mitsen

Ποτε είναι η ιδανικότερη ώρα για την λήψη των Ω λιπαρών?

Το πρωί, στο μεταπροπονιτικο η αργά το βραδυ? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Ποτε είναι η ιδανικότερη ώρα για την λήψη των Ω λιπαρών?
> 
> Το πρωί, στο μεταπροπονιτικο η αργά το βραδυ?


Στο προ-προ-προπονητικο(αν υπαρχει :01. Mr. Green: ) και πριν το βραδυ.

Γυρω απ την προπονηση δεν ενδεικνυται.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

λεγοντας και εγω την γνωμη μου η καλυτερη ωρα ειναι στο γευμα με τα περισοτερα λιπαρα για καλυτερη αποροφηση.

----------


## Ramrod

> οκ με καλυψες και στα 2.και ετσι οπως το εθεσες νιωθω οτι δεν εχω και αλη επιλογη!!!!!!ελα αστειευομαι.οκ θα το εφαρμοσω απο σημερα,αλλα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα !μην με βρισεις ομως!πηγα πρωι γυμναστηριο και το μεσημερι εφαγα κιμα απο κοτοπουλο μαγειρεμενο μονο με ντοματα χωρις λαδι και 50 γρ.μακαρονια ολικης,30 γρ.τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων και μαρουλι.δεν εβαλα καθολου λαδι!για κανα 4ωρο μπορω να επαναλαβω το ιδιο γευμα?


Δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι με ρωτάς, σορυ.

Αν εννοείς αν μπορείς να ξαναφάς σε 4 ώρες πάλι μακαρόνια με κιμά(απο κοτόπουλο :01. Mr. Green: ), ναι εννοείται πως μπορείς. Και μαλιστα να σου πω πως καλό είναι να βάζεις 1-2 κουταλάκια ελαιόλαδο στη σαλάτα. Βοηθάει στην απορρόφηση της πρωτεϊνης και γενικά είναι χρήσιμα και τα λιπαρά όταν λαμβάνονται ελεγχόμενα.

Γενικά μπορείς να τρως υδατάνθρακα με πρωτεϊνη όλες της ώρες της ημέρα εκτός απο το βράδυ, πριν τον ύπνο! Εκεί αφαιρείς τον υδατάνθρακα!

Και μη το παρακάνεις με τις σάλτσες... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

> Δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι με ρωτάς, σορυ.
> 
> Αν εννοείς αν μπορείς να ξαναφάς σε 4 ώρες πάλι μακαρόνια με κιμά(απο κοτόπουλο), ναι εννοείται πως μπορείς. Και μαλιστα να σου πω πως καλό είναι να βάζεις 1-2 κουταλάκια ελαιόλαδο στη σαλάτα. Βοηθάει στην απορρόφηση της πρωτεϊνης και γενικά είναι χρήσιμα και τα λιπαρά όταν λαμβάνονται ελεγχόμενα.
> 
> Γενικά μπορείς να τρως υδατάνθρακα με πρωτεϊνη όλες της ώρες της ημέρα εκτός απο το βράδυ, πριν τον ύπνο! Εκεί αφαιρείς τον υδατάνθρακα!
> 
> Και μη το παρακάνεις με τις σάλτσες...


οκ,σ'ευχαριστω.ναι αυτο εννοουσα για απογευμα οχι για βραδυ!οσο απο σαλτσες δεν τρωω.βασικα μονο εξω αντε μια το χρονο!απλα για να σπασω τα ψητα πο κανω σε καθημερινη βαση κανω ψευτοσαλτσες!δηλαδη για κοκκινη ριχνω μια ντοματα και το μαγειρευω ετσι στεγνο χωρις λαδι και για ασπρη ριχνω μουσταρδα και πιπερι!αλατι δεν μ'αρεσει ετσι κι αλλιως.τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω αν αλλαζει κατι στη συσταση του κρεατος η' ειναι κακο.απλα τελειως στεγνα δεν τρωγονται.το ιδιο κανω και με μπαμιες και φασολακια.τι λες σαν πιο εμπειρος?

----------


## Ramrod

> οκ,σ'ευχαριστω.ναι αυτο εννοουσα για απογευμα οχι για βραδυ!οσο απο σαλτσες δεν τρωω.βασικα μονο εξω αντε μια το χρονο!απλα για να σπασω τα ψητα πο κανω σε καθημερινη βαση κανω ψευτοσαλτσες!δηλαδη για κοκκινη ριχνω μια ντοματα και το μαγειρευω ετσι στεγνο χωρις λαδι και για ασπρη ριχνω μουσταρδα και πιπερι!αλατι δεν μ'αρεσει ετσι κι αλλιως.τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω αν αλλαζει κατι στη συσταση του κρεατος η' ειναι κακο.απλα τελειως στεγνα δεν τρωγονται.το ιδιο κανω και με μπαμιες και φασολακια.τι λες σαν πιο εμπειρος?


Κοίτα εγώ το κρέας το τρώω σκέτο! :01. Mr. Green: 
Το αλοίφω με λάδι πάνω και κάτω(περίπου 10γρ) και το ψήνω, και το τρώω στεγνό. Αλλά καμιά φορά λίγη μουστάρδα βάζω. Δεν έχει πολλές θερμίδες απλά δεν είναι και ότι πιο υγειινό αυτά τα σκευάσματα. Έχουν E και συντηρητικά και τέτοια μέσα και τα αποφευγω σε καθημερινή βάση.

Σάλτσα ντομάτας πολύ καλά κάνεις και φτιάχνεις δικιά σου. Εγώ δεν έχω υπομονή, παίρνω πουμαρό :01. Mr. Green:  αλλά γενικά και σάλτσες τρώω 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα.

Η διατροφική αξία του κρέατος δε μεταβάλλεται αν βάλεις μουστάρδα ή πιπέρι don't worry.  :03. Thumb up: 

Όλα συνήθεια είναι να ξέρεις. Στην αρχή δε σου κολλάει, μετά το συνηθίζεις.

Φασολάκια και μπάμιες τρωω μόνο αν φτιάξει η μάνα μου δηλαδη κάθε χριστούγεννα, πάσχα και καλοκαίρι που τη βλέπω.Εκεί πέφτει πολύ λαδι και ντομάτα. Προσωπικά δε τα μαγειρευω γιατί βαριέμαι και χρειάζονται και extra κρέας ή ψάρι για πρωτεϊνη. 
Στα όσπρια όμως που φτιάχνω (φασόλια, γιγαντες, φακες) βάζω ντομάτα και λίγο λάδι. Θέλει προσοχή να μη βάλεις πολύ. Ρίχνε με το κουτάλι για να το υπολογίζεις...

----------


## psonara

> Κοίτα εγώ το κρέας το τρώω σκέτο!
> Το αλοίφω με λάδι πάνω και κάτω(περίπου 10γρ) και το ψήνω, και το τρώω στεγνό. Αλλά καμιά φορά λίγη μουστάρδα βάζω. Δεν έχει πολλές θερμίδες απλά δεν είναι και ότι πιο υγειινό αυτά τα σκευάσματα. Έχουν E και συντηρητικά και τέτοια μέσα και τα αποφευγω σε καθημερινή βάση.
> 
> Σάλτσα ντομάτας πολύ καλά κάνεις και φτιάχνεις δικιά σου. Εγώ δεν έχω υπομονή, παίρνω πουμαρό αλλά γενικά και σάλτσες τρώω 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα.
> 
> Η διατροφική αξία του κρέατος δε μεταβάλλεται αν βάλεις μουστάρδα ή πιπέρι don't worry. 
> 
> Όλα συνήθεια είναι να ξέρεις. Στην αρχή δε σου κολλάει, μετά το συνηθίζεις.
> 
> ...


βασικα τωρα που το λες εχω πολυ καιρο να φαω οσπρια και μου εχουν λειψει!ασε που δεν μου πετυχαινουν!τα ζυγιζεις πριν η' μετα και τι αναλογιες βαζεις συνηθως?α και με τι τα συνδυαζεις?αν δεν βαριεσαι απαντας?

----------


## Mitsen

> Στο προ-προ-προπονητικο(αν υπαρχει) και πριν το βραδυ.
> 
> Γυρω απ την προπονηση δεν ενδεικνυται.





> λεγοντας και εγω την γνωμη μου η καλυτερη ωρα ειναι στο γευμα με τα περισοτερα λιπαρα για καλυτερη αποροφηση.


Οποτε το βραδάκι μαζί με τα ξιροκαρπια..
Με καλύψατε!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Ramrod

> ...τα ζυγιζεις πριν η' μετα και τι αναλογιες βαζεις συνηθως...





> Άβραστα.
> Μακαρόνια, ρύζι, όσπρια κλπ τα ζυγίζουμε ωμά γιατί το βάρος τους αυξάνεται απρόσμενα όταν βράζονται ενώ ώμα είναι σταθερό (και η διατροφική αξία στο σακουλάκι σε ωμά αναφέρεται).


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> βασικα τωρα που το λες εχω πολυ καιρο να φαω οσπρια και μου εχουν λειψει!ασε που δεν μου πετυχαινουν!...α και με τι τα συνδυαζεις?αν δεν βαριεσαι απαντας?


Κοίτα εγώ φτιάχνω φασολάδα συνήθως...
Να μη την τρως ποτέ όμως πριν το γυμναστήριο!  :01. Wink: 

Λοιπόν, 2-3 κ.σ. λάδι(αν και δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό), 300γρ φασόλια(ωμά), 1 ψιλοκομμένο κρεμύδι, ψηλοκομμένα καρότα, ντομάτα(πουμαρό συνήθως), αλάτι και πιπέρι.

Τσιγαρίζεις λιγάκι το κρεμύδι χωρίς λάδι(γίνεται πιο ελαφρύ έτσι).
Ρίχνεις το λάδι, να καλύπτει το πάτο της κατσαρόλας(μη πάρεις καμια τεράστια!), και αφήνεις να τσιγαριστει λίγο ακόμα το κρεμύδι. Μόλις είναι έτοιμο πετάς μέσα νερό(βρασε το σε ένα μπρικι πριν το ρίξεις), και τα φασόλια. Αν το νερό είναι ήδη ζεστό(μπρικι) ρίχνεις και το πουμαρό ή ντομάτα, αλλιώς περιμένεις λιγάκι να ζεστάνει και μετά. Ρίχνεις και τα καρότα και το αφήνεις να βράσει. Αργότερα προσθέτεις 1-1,5 κ.γ αλάτι (ανάλογα με τα γούστα),πιπέρι και το αφήνεις μέχρι να δέσει λιγάκι το νερό και να μαλακώσουν τα φασόλια...θέλει ώρα να ξέρεις!

Τώρα για τις δικές σου ανάγκες αυτό θα είναι 3 μερίδες περίπου, μπορεί και παραπάνω.

Τα όσπρια τα συνδυάζω με τόνο ή μπιφτέκι ή κοτόπουλο ή γενικά κάποιο κρέας. Γενικά δεν έχω πολύ πρόβλημα στο να ανακατευω γευσεις. Αλλοι θα σου πουν πως τους έρχεται να ξεράσουν. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> Κοίτα εγώ φτιάχνω φασολάδα συνήθως...
> Να μη την τρως ποτέ όμως πριν το γυμναστήριο! 
> 
> Λοιπόν, 2-3 κ.σ. λάδι(αν και δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό), 300γρ φασόλια(ωμά), 1 ψιλοκομμένο κρεμύδι, ψηλοκομμένα καρότα, ντομάτα(πουμαρό συνήθως), αλάτι και πιπέρι.
> 
> Τσιγαρίζεις λιγάκι το κρεμύδι χωρίς λάδι(γίνεται πιο ελαφρύ έτσι).
> Ρίχνεις το λάδι, να καλύπτει το πάτο της κατσαρόλας(μη πάρεις καμια τεράστια!), και αφήνεις να τσιγαριστει λίγο ακόμα το κρεμύδι. Μόλις είναι έτοιμο πετάς μέσα νερό(βρασε το σε ένα μπρικι πριν το ρίξεις), και τα φασόλια. Αν το νερό είναι ήδη ζεστό(μπρικι) ρίχνεις και το πουμαρό ή ντομάτα, αλλιώς περιμένεις λιγάκι να ζεστάνει και μετά. Ρίχνεις και τα καρότα και το αφήνεις να βράσει. Αργότερα προσθέτεις 1-1,5 κ.γ αλάτι (ανάλογα με τα γούστα),πιπέρι και το αφήνεις μέχρι να δέσει λιγάκι το νερό και να μαλακώσουν τα φασόλια...θέλει ώρα να ξέρεις!
> 
> Τώρα για τις δικές σου ανάγκες αυτό θα είναι 3 μερίδες περίπου, μπορεί και παραπάνω.
> ...


σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συνταγη ram!ησουν αρκετα σαφης!θ'ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες σου!ναι οντως για μενα ειναι νομιζω πολλα.θα τα δοκιμασω κι εγω με κρεας γιατι παντα εβαζα τυρι,αλλα μου εδωσες καλη ιδεα!καπου στα 80 γρ λες να ειναι πολλα?βρασμενα αλλαζει το βαρος ε?μηνμε παρεξηγεις ειμαι και ξανθια!απλα ρωταω γιατι αν τα μαγειρεψει η μαμα βαζει μια κατσαρολα...χωρις λαδι μην ανησυχεις...αλλα πως να τα μετρησω εκει?τεσπα ψωμι με οσπρια και κρεας τσου,ε?

----------


## Ramrod

> σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συνταγη ram!ησουν αρκετα σαφης!θ'ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες σου!ναι οντως για μενα ειναι νομιζω πολλα.θα τα δοκιμασω κι εγω με κρεας γιατι παντα εβαζα τυρι,αλλα μου εδωσες καλη ιδεα!καπου στα 80 γρ λες να ειναι πολλα?βρασμενα αλλαζει το βαρος ε?μηνμε παρεξηγεις ειμαι και ξανθια!απλα ρωταω γιατι αν τα μαγειρεψει η μαμα βαζει μια κατσαρολα...χωρις λαδι μην ανησυχεις...αλλα πως να τα μετρησω εκει?τεσπα ψωμι με οσπρια και κρεας τσου,ε?


Κοίτα αν δοκιμάσεις μόνη σου και να μη τα πετύχεις με την πρώτη δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Κανείς δε γεννηθηκε μάγειρας! Παίξε με την αναλογία.

Τώρα για το βάρος τι να σου πω. Γίνονται περίπου διπλάσια, αναλόγως με το νερό που θα πιούν. Βάλε και τη σάλτσα όμως...αμα φας τη διπλάσια ποσότητα + λιγο κρέας είσαι οκ πιστεω.  :03. Thumb up: 

Και ακολουθεί η πολύ κλασσική ερώτηση...όσπρια με ψωμί, όπως το τρώνε όλοι! Ν κάνουν και παπάρα μέσα, με το συμπάθειο.  :01. Mr. Green: 
Δυστυχώς όμως η απάντηση είναι όχι...τα όσπρια είναι πλήρης τροφή και μάλιστα πλούσια σε υδατάνθρακα!Αν βάλεις και ψωμί του αλλάζεις τα φώτα! Μόνο αμα θες να βάλεις κιλά και μάλιστα μη ποιοτικά...

EDIT: ώπα, ξέχασα κάτι σημαντικό! Τα όσπρια σε νερό για  ώρα πριν τα βράσεις....Εγώ τα βάζω απο το βράδυ σε νερό και τα μαγειρευω την επόμενη...

----------


## psonara

> Κοίτα αν δοκιμάσεις μόνη σου και να μη τα πετύχεις με την πρώτη δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Κανείς δε γεννηθηκε μάγειρας! Παίξε με την αναλογία.
> 
> Τώρα για το βάρος τι να σου πω. Γίνονται περίπου διπλάσια, αναλόγως με το νερό που θα πιούν. Βάλε και τη σάλτσα όμως...αμα φας τη διπλάσια ποσότητα + λιγο κρέας είσαι οκ πιστεω. 
> 
> Και ακολουθεί η πολύ κλασσική ερώτηση...όσπρια με ψωμί, όπως το τρώνε όλοι! Ν κάνουν και παπάρα μέσα, με το συμπάθειο. 
> Δυστυχώς όμως η απάντηση είναι όχι...τα όσπρια είναι πλήρης τροφή και μάλιστα πλούσια σε υδατάνθρακα!Αν βάλεις και ψωμί του αλλάζεις τα φώτα! Μόνο αμα θες να βάλεις κιλά και μάλιστα μη ποιοτικά...
> 
> EDIT: ώπα, ξέχασα κάτι σημαντικό! Τα όσπρια σε νερό για  ώρα πριν τα βράσεις....Εγώ τα βάζω απο το βράδυ σε νερό και τα μαγειρευω την επόμενη...


εχεις αρκετη πειθω οφειλω να ομολογησω!απο εδω και περα χωρις ψωμι.θα θυμαμαι την απαντηση σου και δεν θα τρωω.σ'ευχαριστω και παλι.ναι κι εγω απο το βραδυ τα βαζω γιατι το εντερο μου δεν αντεχει και πολυ!κανεις για σεφ παντως!αντε δεν θα σε κουρασω αλλο σημερα.αυριο παλι εδω ειμαστε...αστειακι!

----------


## Ramrod

> εχεις αρκετη πειθω οφειλω να ομολογησω!απο εδω και περα χωρις ψωμι.θα θυμαμαι την απαντηση σου και δεν θα τρωω.σ'ευχαριστω και παλι.ναι κι εγω απο το βραδυ τα βαζω γιατι το εντερο μου δεν αντεχει και πολυ!κανεις για σεφ παντως!αντε δεν θα σε κουρασω αλλο σημερα.αυριο παλι εδω ειμαστε...αστειακι!


 :03. Thumb up: 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Ερωτηξις...

Γιατι ειστε αρνητικοι στην ληψη συμπληρωματων τις ημερες χωρις προπονηση?
Εφοσον κυριως οι πρωτεινες(γιατι ενταξει, δεξτροζη αν δεν εισαι σε ογκο ισως ειναι υπερβολικο σε μερα χωρις προπονηση) μετρηθουν σωστα μαζι με τις υπολοιπες θερμιδες και μπουν στην κατανομη πρω/υα/λιπη, τι προβλημα υπαρχει?

----------


## Devil

> Ερωτηξις...
> 
> *Γιατι ειστε αρνητικοι στην ληψη συμπληρωματων τις ημερες χωρις προπονηση?*
> Εφοσον κυριως οι πρωτεινες(γιατι ενταξει, δεξτροζη αν δεν εισαι σε ογκο ισως ειναι υπερβολικο σε μερα χωρις προπονηση) μετρηθουν σωστα μαζι με τις υπολοιπες θερμιδες και μπουν στην κατανομη πρω/υα/λιπη, τι προβλημα υπαρχει?


ποιος ειναι αρνητικος???

----------


## KeyserSoze

Ο Ramrod(εκτος αν κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα στη διατυπωση, καποια λεπτομερια)

----------


## Devil

> Ο Ramrod(εκτος αν κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα στη διατυπωση, καποια λεπτομερια)


εξαρτατε απο τα συμπληρωματα...

----------


## Eddie

> Ερωτηξις...
> 
> Γιατι ειστε αρνητικοι στην ληψη συμπληρωματων τις ημερες χωρις προπονηση?
> Εφοσον κυριως οι πρωτεινες(γιατι ενταξει, δεξτροζη αν δεν εισαι σε ογκο ισως ειναι υπερβολικο σε μερα χωρις προπονηση) μετρηθουν σωστα μαζι με τις υπολοιπες θερμιδες και μπουν στην κατανομη πρω/υα/λιπη, τι προβλημα υπαρχει?


Εγω παντως με εξαιρεση την whey το πρωι και την καζεινη το βραδυ,τις οφ μερες δεν παιρνω κατι αλλο.

----------


## Ramrod

> Ο Ramrod(εκτος αν κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα στη διατυπωση, καποια λεπτομερια)


δεν είμαι αρνητικός αλλά γιατί να πάρω whey ή νιτρικό πχ μέρα που δε θα πάω για προπόνηση?

----------


## Eddie

> δεν είμαι αρνητικός αλλά γιατί να πάρω whey ή νιτρικό πχ μέρα που δε θα πάω για προπόνηση?


Και θα φας 5-6 στερεα??

----------


## beefmeup

καλα νιτρικο δεν περνεις,αλλα πρωτεινη κ κρεατινη ας πουμε(αν περνεις) γιατι να μην παρεις??δεν βλεπω λογο..απλα αντι για 3 σεηκ πρωτεινης μπορεις να τα κανεις 2 αν εχεις χρονο για να φας κατι παραπανω αντ αυτου..

----------


## Ramrod

> Και θα φας 5-6 στερεα??


γιατί τις μέρες που πάω για προπόνηση πάλι τόσα δεν τρώω? Μόνο το μεταπροπονητικό γευμα μου μου είναι σε σεικερ... :01. Wink: 

Δεν είμαι αντίθετως στο να πίνει κανείς πρωτεϊνη τις μέρες οφ, αλλωστε και εγώ το κάνω αμα κάτσει κάποια στραβη. Αλλά δε μπορώ να τρεφομαι με πρωτεϊνη...

Το ποστ στο οποίο αναφαίρεστε δεν υπονοεί πως δεν κάνει να παίρνουμε συμπληρώματα τις οφ μέρες...απλά αναφέρω πως αφού δε θα πας για προπόνηση πιο το νόημα να λάβεις προ-προπονητικό και μεταπροπονητικό?

EDIT




> καλα νιτρικο δεν περνεις,αλλα πρωτεινη κ κρεατινη ας πουμε(αν περνεις) γιατι να μην παρεις??


Κρεατίνη σίγουρα...είναι πιο σωστό και δεν έχει να κάνει με την προπόνηση. Ο κύκλος πρέπει να βγαίνει "ομαλά".

----------


## just chris

αν κ ρωτησα κ σε π.μ.....θελω να το θεσω κ εδω το ερωτημα μου.λοιπον,πως ψηνετε γενικως τα κρεατικα σας;νταξ απο μπαχαρικα αφοβα αλλα λαδι κ αλατι βαζετε;;εγω που εχω ψησει χωρις λαδι κ αλατι....ε ρε φιλε δεν τρωγονται με τιποτα,γινονται σολες.φτανει σε σημειο να τριβεται το κρεας καθως το κοβεις,ασε που ειναι τελειως ανοστο!για πες μου πως να μην βαρεθεις μετα την διατροφη με τοση ανοστη σολα που τρως;;;δεν μπορω να κοψω το λιγο λαδακι κ το αλατακι με τιποτα!!!!

----------


## Eddie

> αν κ ρωτησα κ σε π.μ.....θελω να το θεσω κ εδω το ερωτημα μου.λοιπον,πως ψηνετε γενικως τα κρεατικα σας;νταξ απο μπαχαρικα αφοβα αλλα λαδι κ αλατι βαζετε;;εγω που εχω ψησει χωρις λαδι κ αλατι....ε ρε φιλε δεν τρωγονται με τιποτα,γινονται σολες.φτανει σε σημειο να τριβεται το κρεας καθως το κοβεις,ασε που ειναι τελειως ανοστο!για πες μου πως να μην βαρεθεις μετα την διατροφη με τοση ανοστη σολα που τρως;;;δεν μπορω να κοψω το λιγο λαδακι κ το αλατακι με τιποτα!!!!


Εγω και αλατι βαζω και λαδι,και μαλιστα αρκετο λαδι!

Οταν ψηνω το κοτοπουλο μετραω περιπου 4-5 κουταλιες της σουπας.Αφου το μισο καιγεται και το αλλο μισο μενει στο ταψι,ποσο να απορροφησει το κοτοπουλο?

Αλατι στα κρεατικα βαζω αλλα λιγο,οπως και στις σαλατες.Δε μπορω να φαω μαρουλια λαχανα χωρις αλατι!Δεν τρωγονται εκτος και αν εισαι κατσικα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ramrod

> Εγω και αλατι βαζω και λαδι,και μαλιστα αρκετο λαδι!
> 
> Οταν ψηνω το κοτοπουλο μετραω περιπου 4-5 κουταλιες της σουπας.Αφου το μισο καιγεται και το αλλο μισο μενει στο ταψι,ποσο να απορροφησει το κοτοπουλο?
> 
> Αλατι στα κρεατικα βαζω αλλα λιγο,οπως και στις σαλατες.Δε μπορω να φαω μαρουλια λαχανα χωρις αλατι!Δεν τρωγονται εκτος και αν εισαι κατσικα


Εννοείται! Αλάτι βάζω λίγο στο κοτόπουλο για να πάρει γευση αλλά στα κόκκινα κρέατα ακόμα περισσότερο, αλλιώς δεν τρώγονται!
Λάδι βάζω 10 γρ και ψήνονται μια χαρά!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

εμενα το κοτοπουλο μαρεσει βραστο και το πεταω στην σαλατα μεσα και δν χρειαζεται να βαλω τπτ ουτε λαδι ουτε αλατι
 :01. Razz:

----------


## Ramrod

> εμενα το κοτοπουλο μαρεσει βραστο και το πεταω στην σαλατα μεσα και δν χρειαζεται να βαλω τπτ ουτε λαδι ουτε αλατι


στη σαλάτα δε βάζεις λάδι και αλάτι? Εγώ αμα δεν έχει αλάτι, ξύδι και λίγο λαδάκι δε μπορώ να την καταπιώ με τίποτα...σα να τρώω λουλούδια νιώθω...

----------


## vAnY

...η αλλιως για τα κρεατα οπως το κοτοπουλο μπορεις να τα ψησεις στη σακουλα στο φουρνο οπως λεει εδω ο Qlim4X http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=10301
την εχω κανει και ΟΝΤΩΣ βγαινει πολυ ζουμερο, αμα ριξεις και μπολικο λεμονακι ανακατεμενο με  μια κουταλιτσα μουσταρδα και το αφησεις να ψηθει, θα ψηθει μεσα σε ολα αυτα τα ζουμια και γινεται σουπερ !  :01. Wink:

----------


## arisfwtis

> στη σαλάτα δε βάζεις λάδι και αλάτι? Εγώ αμα δεν έχει αλάτι, ξύδι και λίγο λαδάκι δε μπορώ να την καταπιώ με τίποτα...σα να τρώω λουλούδια νιώθω...


στην σαλατα βαζω κανονικα απο ολα εκτος απο αλατι που δν μαρεσει

αν τρωτε παντως σαλατα με κοτοπουλο ριξτε μπαλσαμικο μεσα παει απιστευτα

----------


## vAnY

> στην σαλατα βαζω κανονικα απο ολα εκτος απο αλατι που δν μαρεσει
> 
> αν τρωτε παντως σαλατα με κοτοπουλο *ριξτε μπαλσαμικο* μεσα παει απιστευτα


+1000 :03. Thumb up:  
εαν θελετε πιο "διαιτιτικο ξυδι" προτιμηστε μηλοξυδο ομως.....  :01. Smile:

----------


## Ramrod

> εαν θελετε πιο "διαιτιτικο ξυδι" προτιμηστε μηλοξυδο ομως.....


καλό???

----------


## just chris

ramrod eddie ειμαστε οι μονοι εδω που βαζουν λαδι κ αλατι στα ψητα κ γενικως στην διατροφη τους!!!!!!!!!!!!;;;;;;;;;

----------


## κουλης

ποσες θερμιδες μπορει να εχει ενα κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης βρε παιδια? το λεω επειδη τρωω στανταρ 2 καθε μερα αντι για ψωμι και κατι μου λεει οτι ειμαι τυχερος που δν εχω παρει γραμμαριο ακομα......μπορει να υπερβει τις 200?

----------


## KeyserSoze

Oχι ρε, νομιζω καποτε που το κοιταζα καμια 50αρια το ενα

----------


## versus

παιδιά..ένα ασπράδι αυγού πόσες θερμίδες έχει;όχι ολόκληρο!μόνο το ασπράδι!

----------


## Devil

> παιδιά..ένα ασπράδι αυγού πόσες θερμίδες έχει;όχι ολόκληρο!μόνο το ασπράδι!


κατω απο 20 λογικα

----------


## versus

ολόκληρο 80 δεν έχει;

----------


## Devil

> ολόκληρο 80 δεν έχει;


δεν θυμαμαι...

----------


## versus

αν μπορεί ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος για το ασπράδι!

----------


## Devil

μα για το ασπραδι σου απαντησα...

σκεψου οτι εχει μονο πρωτεινες μεσα (κατα 99%) ενα ασπραδι πανω απο 5γρ πρωτεινη δεν γινετε να εχει

αρα 5γρ Χ 4kcal = 20 θερμιδες

----------


## Manos1989

Μια ερωτησούλα μιας και έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω :01. Razz: 
Πόσα κιλά(στη ζυγαριά)μπορεί να βάλει κάποιος σε 10-15 μέρες από κατακράτηση υγρών λόγω μπόλικου αλατιού δεδομένου ότι πριν για 8+ μήνες δεν έτρωγε καθόλου?

----------


## beefmeup

> Μια ερωτησούλα μιας και έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω
> Πόσα κιλά(στη ζυγαριά)μπορεί να βάλει κάποιος σε 10-15 μέρες από κατακράτηση υγρών λόγω μπόλικου αλατιού δεδομένου ότι πριν για 8+ μήνες δεν έτρωγε καθόλου?


κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει ποσα μπορεις να βαλεις εσυ,η εγω αν δεν το δοκιμασουμε να δουμε..

οποτε,ουτε να υποθεσουμε μπορουμε.αναλογα τον οργανισμο.
για ποσα κιλα λες οτι εβαλες απο περιεργεια??

----------


## Manos1989

> κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει ποσα μπορεις να βαλεις εσυ,η εγω αν δεν το δοκιμασουμε να δουμε..
> 
> οποτε,ουτε να υποθεσουμε μπορουμε.αναλογα τον οργανισμο.
> για ποσα κιλα λες οτι εβαλες απο περιεργεια??


ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να έβαλα 3.....
Γιατί αν έβαλα 500γ ας πούμε,κάτι πήγε τραγικά λάθος :01. Razz: 
Βασικά για να καταλάβεις ολίγον το θέμα έχει ως εξής:
Τέλειωσα με την διατροφή γράμμωσης στις 31/8/2010 και ήμουν 92,5 κιλά.(1,87 ύψος)
1/9/2010-12/9/2010 έλειπα στην Κίνα οπότε πέρα από το πρωινό που παρέμεινε βρώμη+πρωτείνη,δεν μπορούσα να κάνω διατροφή.Τρεφόμουν μόνο με υδατάνθρακα(μαμώ τα ρύζια τους)και λιπαρά.Επίσης ήταν τίγκα στο αλάτι όλα.
Εφαγα και 2 φορές από λίγη σαβούρα και γύρισα εδώ 97,4.
Κοιλιακοί πάντως δεν θόλωσαν και ψάχνω να βρω που έβαλα λίπος :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

πηγα σημερα για ψωνια...κ μεσα στα αλλα πηγα να παρω κ φυστικοβουτυρο που λεγαται.ειδα απο τι αποτελειται κ το βρηκα λιγακι αχρηστο...ολο ζαχαρη αλατι κ υδρογονομενα λιπη εγραφε.εκτος κ αν αναφερεστε στο βιολογικο..αν ειναι ετσι παω πασο!τελικα πηρα ταχινι με μελι,αγνοτατο!!!

----------


## Ramrod

> πηγα σημερα για ψωνια...κ μεσα στα αλλα πηγα να παρω κ φυστικοβουτυρο που λεγαται.ειδα απο τι αποτελειται κ το βρηκα λιγακι αχρηστο...ολο ζαχαρη αλατι κ υδρογονομενα λιπη εγραφε.εκτος κ αν αναφερεστε στο βιολογικο..αν ειναι ετσι παω πασο!τελικα πηρα ταχινι με μελι,αγνοτατο!!!


Ποιό πήγες να πάρεις? Λογικά το Skippy απο αυτά που λες...

Ψαξε να δεις μήπως υπάρχει το Calve. Είναι καλύτερο...δεν έχει και ζάχαρη μέσα...

----------


## arisfwtis

νταξ το σκιπυ ειναι οντως οπως τα λεει ο φιλος
το calve το βρηκα και εγω στον βασιλοπουλο και οντως εχει ελαχιστη ζαχαρη
και απο γευση πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι με το σκιπυ οποτε πολυ καλυτερη επιλογη :08. Toast:

----------


## Ramrod

> νταξ το σκιπυ ειναι οντως οπως τα λεει ο φιλος
> το calve το βρηκα και εγω στον βασιλοπουλο και οντως εχει ελαχιστη ζαχαρη
> και απο γευση πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι με το σκιπυ οποτε πολυ καλυτερη επιλογη


Δεν έχει προσθήκη ζάχαρης καθόλου...αν έχει τίποτα σακχαρα είναι φυσικά. Νταξ, σε γευση στην αρχή δε μου άρεσε τόσο αλλά μετά το συνήθησα και τώρα μου αρέσει καλύτερα. Είναι πιο φυσική η γευση...

----------


## just chris

> Ποιό πήγες να πάρεις? Λογικά το Skippy απο αυτά που λες...
> 
> Ψαξε να δεις μήπως υπάρχει το Calve. Είναι καλύτερο...δεν έχει και ζάχαρη μέσα...


καπως ετσι το ελεγαν....παντως εγω θεωρω το ταχινι ανωτερο απο το φυστικοβουτυρο!

----------


## psonara

> παιδιά..ένα ασπράδι αυγού πόσες θερμίδες έχει;όχι ολόκληρο!μόνο το ασπράδι!


versus το ασπραδι ενος μεσαιου αυγου εχει 16 θερμιδες και 4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης!

----------


## psonara

> καπως ετσι το ελεγαν....παντως εγω θεωρω το ταχινι ανωτερο απο το φυστικοβουτυρο!


παιδια συμφωνω κι εγω με τον just chris.θεωρω οτι το ταχινι ειναι πιο καλυτερη επιλογη απο το φυστικοβουτυρο.εγω το βαζω σε ψωμι και επανω δικο μου μελι  και τα σπαει!

----------


## psonara

> παιδια συμφωνω κι εγω με τον just chris.θεωρω οτι το ταχινι ειναι πιο καλυτερη επιλογη απο το φυστικοβουτυρο.εγω το βαζω σε ψωμι και επανω δικο μου μελι  και τα σπαει!


σορυ καλυτερη ηθελα να πω. το "πιο" ειναι πλεονασμος.

----------


## Eddie

> πηγα σημερα για ψωνια...κ μεσα στα αλλα πηγα να παρω κ φυστικοβουτυρο που λεγαται.ειδα απο τι αποτελειται κ το βρηκα λιγακι αχρηστο...ολο ζαχαρη αλατι κ υδρογονομενα λιπη εγραφε.εκτος κ αν αναφερεστε στο βιολογικο..αν ειναι ετσι παω πασο!τελικα πηρα ταχινι με μελι,αγνοτατο!!!


Γιατι ταχινι με μελι???

Καταρχην αυτος που εχει μεσα λογικα δεν ειναι μελι αλλα κατι που μοιαζει και 2ον το ταχινι δεν ειναι ολικης.

Εγω εδω και καιρο παιρνω το μακεδονικο ταχινι ολικης.




> παιδια συμφωνω κι εγω με τον just chris.θεωρω οτι το ταχινι ειναι πιο καλυτερη επιλογη απο το φυστικοβουτυρο.εγω το βαζω σε ψωμι και επανω δικο μου μελι  και τα σπαει!


Gooooooood!!!βαζεις τα λιπαρα σε υδατανθρακα και συμπληρωνεις και με εξτρα υδατανθρακα!!Οτι πρεπει για διαιτα..

----------


## psonara

> Γιατι ταχινι με μελι???
> 
> Καταρχην αυτος που εχει μεσα λογικα δεν ειναι μελι αλλα κατι που μοιαζει και 2ον το ταχινι δεν ειναι ολικης.
> 
> Εγω εδω και καιρο παιρνω το μακεδονικο ταχινι ολικης.
> 
> 
> 
> Gooooooood!!!βαζεις τα λιπαρα σε υδατανθρακα και συμπληρωνεις και με εξτρα υδατανθρακα!!Οτι πρεπει για διαιτα..


ενταξει βρε eddie μου δεν το κανω καθε μερα αυτο!κι εγω το ολικης ταχινι βαζω και μελι δικο μου για να ξερω τι τρωω!εσυ με τι το συνοδευεις συνηθως?

----------


## Eddie

> ενταξει βρε eddie μου δεν το κανω καθε μερα αυτο!κι εγω το ολικης ταχινι βαζω και μελι δικο μου για να ξερω τι τρωω!εσυ με τι το συνοδευεις συνηθως?


Γιατι,πρεπει ντε και καλα να το συνδιασω με κατι??Σκετο το τρωω με το κουταλι!Οταν θελω να συμπληρωσω λιπαρα σε ενα γευμα (και κυριως στο τελευταιο) τρωω καμια κουταλια!

Ψωμι,μελι και ταχινι θα ετρωγα μονο αν ημουν εκτομορφος.

----------


## psonara

> Γιατι,πρεπει ντε και καλα να το συνδιασω με κατι??Σκετο το τρωω με το κουταλι!Οταν θελω να συμπληρωσω λιπαρα σε ενα γευμα (και κυριως στο τελευταιο) τρωω καμια κουταλια!
> 
> Ψωμι,μελι και ταχινι θα ετρωγα μονο αν ημουν εκτομορφος.


αφου μπορεις καλα κανεις!μακαρι να μπορουσα κι εγω!παντως αν το φαω κανα πρωι με μια φετα ψωμι και ενα ποτηρι γαλα πιστευω κατι γινεται η' οχι?

----------


## Anakin71

> αν τρωτε παντως σαλατα με κοτοπουλο ριξτε μπαλσαμικο μεσα παει απιστευτα


Σαλάτα ρόκα,σπανάκι,μανουρί στα κάρβουνα(τυρί) και σως μέλι-μπαλσάμικο.
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Anakin71

> Γιατι,πρεπει ντε και καλα να το συνδιασω με κατι??Σκετο το τρωω με το κουταλι!Οταν θελω να συμπληρωσω λιπαρα σε ενα γευμα (και κυριως στο τελευταιο) τρωω καμια κουταλια!
> 
> Ψωμι,μελι και ταχινι θα ετρωγα μονο αν ημουν εκτομορφος.


Με ταχίνι μπορείς να κάνεις και σούπα τώρα που έρχεται και χειμώνας,εγώ βέβαια για ταχίνι θα έτρωγα κανένα χαλβά  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

> Γιατι ταχινι με μελι???
> 
> Καταρχην αυτος που εχει μεσα λογικα δεν ειναι μελι αλλα κατι που μοιαζει και 2ον το ταχινι δεν ειναι ολικης.
> 
> Εγω εδω και καιρο παιρνω το μακεδονικο ταχινι ολικης.
> 
> 
> 
> Gooooooood!!!βαζεις τα λιπαρα σε υδατανθρακα και συμπληρωνεις και με εξτρα υδατανθρακα!!Οτι πρεπει για διαιτα..


υπερβαλεις εντι....το ταχινι το εχω για πρωινο κ οπως κ να εχει το θεμα,δεν θα κατεβω σε αγωνες! σ'ευχαριστω παντως....

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Εγω εδω και καιρο παιρνω το μακεδονικο ταχινι ολικης.
> 
> .


EΤΣΙΙΙΙ! :03. Thumb up: 
Δικος μου και εσυ

Παιδια, μια βοηθεια

1. Σορρυ, αλλα αναγκαζομαι να ζητησω βοηθεια για φαγητο, εψαξα αλλα ακρη δεν εβγαλα. Εφαγα σημερα μια κλασσικη ετοιματζιδικη αραβικη, με σολωμο, μαρουλι και μαγιονεζα(μην ακουσω σχολια για τη μαγιονεζα, λαθος μου :01. Unsure: )
Ε, δεν μπορω οχι την ιδια να βρω τι εχει σε υα/πρωτεινες/λιπη αλλα λογω της αραβικης το google με δυσκολευει ακομα και αν την διασπασω.

Μπορει κανεις να βαλει ενα χερακι να κανουμε θρεπτικη αναλυση?Επισης, επειδη δεν μπορω να το υπολογισω, μπορει κανεις απο εμπειρια να υπολογισει ποσο βαζουν σε σολωμο(γραμμαρια) σε αυτες τις ετοιμες, στο περιπου?

2. Τα φωτα σας. Low carb προσπαθω αλλα οι ρημαδες οι υδατανθρακες κατω απο 30% των ημερησιων θερμιδων δεν πεφτουν ρε γαμωτο, και κανω φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες(καλα στο % γραμμαριων ειναι παραπανω αλλα σε θερμιδες πεφτουν γιατι τα γρ λιπων τους κλεβουν ποσοστο)
Καλα ειναι τοσο ή να κανω το σκατο μου παξιμαδι να τους μειωσω κι αλλο?(Btw ειναι είτε καστανο ρυζι, είτε μαυρο ψωμι είτε ψητες πατατες. Αντε καμια παρασπονδια με μακαρονια και φρουτα)

----------


## arisfwtis

καλα μην αρρωσταινεις κιολας να βρεις την καθε θερμιδα
 :01. Mr. Green: 

αμα κανεις μια σωστη διατροφη θα δεις αποτελεσμα σε βαθος χρονου και ας εχεις κανει κανα2 παρασπονδιες στο ενδιαμεσο

κατω απο 30 % υδ ειναι πολυ λιγο ρε σ
θα τα φτυσεις

----------


## Eddie

> υπερβαλεις εντι....το ταχινι το εχω για πρωινο κ οπως κ να εχει το θεμα,δεν θα κατεβω σε αγωνες! σ'ευχαριστω παντως....


Koιτα,αν μου ελεγες παιρνω το ταχινι και βαζω εγω δικο μου μελι,"ντοπιο" θα σου λεγα οκ.Αλλα αυτα τα μελια που βαζουνε μονο μελια δεν ειναι.Τα αραιωνουν με γλυκοζη,οσοι εχετε δει ευαγγελατο ξερετε.

----------


## lef

> Γιατι ταχινι με μελι???
> 
> Καταρχην αυτος που εχει μεσα λογικα δεν ειναι μελι αλλα κατι που μοιαζει και 2ον το ταχινι δεν ειναι ολικης.
> 
> Εγω εδω και καιρο παιρνω το μακεδονικο ταχινι ολικης.


eddie απο γευση τι λεει?
εγω βαζω φυστικοβουτηρο στο τοστ στο πρωι που φτιαχνωγια την δουλεια με φιλετο μεσα και γ αληθεια ειναι οτι μ αρεσει κ παρα πολυ και περνω και λιπαρα που δεν εχει αναγκαστικα αυτο το γευμα μου.θα ταιριαζε θεωρεις το ταχινι?

----------


## Eddie

> eddie απο γευση τι λεει?
> εγω βαζω φυστικοβουτηρο στο τοστ στο πρωι που φτιαχνωγια την δουλεια με φιλετο μεσα και γ αληθεια ειναι οτι μ αρεσει κ παρα πολυ και περνω και λιπαρα που δεν εχει αναγκαστικα αυτο το γευμα μου.θα ταιριαζε θεωρεις το ταχινι?


Δεν ξερω,τι να σου πω!Καλυτερα να δοκιμασεις.Ειναι λιγο στυφο,και ουδετερο σαν γευση.Βασικα ειναι ο κορμος του μακεδονικου χαλβα χωρις το μελι,χωρις την γλυκα δλδ!

----------


## lef

> Δεν ξερω,τι να σου πω!Καλυτερα να δοκιμασεις.Ειναι λιγο στυφο,και ουδετερο σαν γευση.Βασικα ειναι ο κορμος του μακεδονικου χαλβα χωρις το μελι,χωρις την γλυκα δλδ!


ok θα το δοκιμασω..το θεωρεις παντως θρεπτικα καλυτερο απο το φυστικοβουτηρο?(και δν εννοω το skippy)

----------


## Eddie

> ok θα το δοκιμασω..το θεωρεις παντως θρεπτικα καλυτερο απο το φυστικοβουτηρο?(και δν εννοω το skippy)


Σημασια εχει οτι ειναι πολυ καλο!!!Τωρα ποιο ειναι καλυτερο,δε ξερω!Το ενα ειναι απο φυστικια το αλλο απο σουσαμι.Το φυστικοβουτυρο καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι εχει και δεξτροζη η μαλτοδεξτρινη,κατι τετοιο.Το ταχινι εχει 1% υδατανθρακα.

----------


## lef

> Σημασια εχει οτι ειναι πολυ καλο!!!Τωρα ποιο ειναι καλυτερο,δε ξερω!Το ενα ειναι απο φυστικια το αλλο απο σουσαμι.Το φυστικοβουτυρο καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι εχει και δεξτροζη η μαλτοδεξτρινη,κατι τετοιο.Το ταχινι εχει 1% υδατανθρακα.


Ok θα το τσεκαρω και το ταχινι
ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

> Koιτα,αν μου ελεγες παιρνω το ταχινι και βαζω εγω δικο μου μελι,"ντοπιο" θα σου λεγα οκ.Αλλα αυτα τα μελια που βαζουνε μονο μελια δεν ειναι.Τα αραιωνουν με γλυκοζη,οσοι εχετε δει ευαγγελατο ξερετε.


υπαρχει αυτη η περιπτωση,παντως εχω παρει κ γω το μακεδονικο!

----------


## Luffy

τις φακες τις τρωμε για πρωτεινη η υδατανθρακα?

----------


## arisfwtis

> τις φακες τις τρωμε για πρωτεινη η υδατανθρακα?


μαζι με φακες βαλε cottage και εισαι καλυμενος και απο τα 2 :08. Toast:

----------


## Luffy

> μαζι με φακες βαλε cottage και εισαι καλυμενος και απο τα 2


σε τι ποσοτητες ομως για να ειμαι καλλυμενος και για τα 2? ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου

----------


## arisfwtis

αυτο εξαρταται απο τα κιλα σου και τους στοχους σου 
ριξε μια ματια εδω και βγαλε τις ποσοτητες συμφωνα με τις αναγκες σου
http://nutritiondata.self.com/

----------


## pan0z

Να ρωτησω ειναι κακο να τροω το βραδυ 2 τοστ με λιγο κασερι και τονο(ειναι το μονο ελαφρως cheat meal που κανω)?Εχω κιαλο γευμα μετα πριν πεσω για υπνο.Οι θερμιδες κτλπ ειναι μετρημενες δηλαδη δεν ξεφευγω που το τροω απλα δεν ειναι κακο να περνω υδατανθρακα 3-4 ωρες πριν κοιμηθω?

----------


## Devil

οχι δεν ειναι κακο 

φαε κανονικα

----------


## dionisos

> Να ρωτησω ειναι κακο να τροω το βραδυ 2 τοστ με λιγο κασερι και τονο(ειναι το μονο ελαφρως cheat meal που κανω)?Εχω κιαλο γευμα μετα πριν πεσω για υπνο.Οι θερμιδες κτλπ ειναι μετρημενες δηλαδη δεν ξεφευγω που το τροω απλα δεν ειναι κακο να περνω υδατανθρακα 3-4 ωρες πριν κοιμηθω?


Εγώ θα έτρωγα τόνο με σαλάτα στη θέση σου!

----------


## just chris

> μαζι με φακες βαλε cottage και εισαι καλυμενος και απο τα 2


πω ρε μαν τι ειπες τωρα!!!!!!!!!θεικος συνδιασμος,μπηκε στο μενου κιολας!

----------


## arisfwtis

> πω ρε μαν τι ειπες τωρα!!!!!!!!!θεικος συνδιασμος,μπηκε στο μενου κιολας!


 :08. Toast:

----------


## just chris

δεν ηξερα που αλλου να το ποσταρω.... λοιπον guys την τριτη που ερχεται,θα παω σε μια διατροφολογο να με φτιαξει.για να δουμε τι θα δουμε... ασε που μου ειπε να παω χωρις να εχω φαει η να εχω πιει τιποτα ουτε νερο :02. Shock:  εχω ραντεβου στις 10:30 το πρωι κ ξυπναω νωρις ρε φουστη μου....θα λοιμοκτονησω :01. Razz:  θελει λεει να μου κανει διαφορες μετρησεις! αντε κ καλη μου επιτυχια....(λες κ δινω πανελληνιες :01. Razz: )

----------


## lokoo

Στο πρωινο εχω αυγα κ βρωμη, εχει σημασια με ποια σειρα τα καταναλωνω? 
Συνηθως πρωτα τρωω τα αυγα που χωνευονται γρηγορα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Στο πρωινο εχω αυγα κ βρωμη, εχει σημασια με ποια σειρα τα καταναλωνω? 
> Συνηθως πρωτα τρωω τα αυγα που χωνευονται γρηγορα.


οπως ναναι φατα μωρε..ολα μπλουμ γινονται μετα.

----------


## lokoo

> οπως ναναι φατα μωρε..ολα μπλουμ γινονται μετα.


Γρηγορος κ επιστημονικος. :03. Thumb up: 

Λογω οικονομικων αλλαξα την πρωτεινη μετα την προπον με αυγα, ποση ωρα μετα να τα καταναλωνω? (συνηθως αφηνω 30 λεπτα που με πιανει πεινα)

----------


## beefmeup

> Γρηγορος κ επιστημονικος.
> 
> Λογω οικονομικων αλλαξα την πρωτεινη μετα την προπον με αυγα, ποση ωρα μετα να τα καταναλωνω? (συνηθως αφηνω 30 λεπτα που με πιανει πεινα)


εγω οταν ετρωγα μεταπροπο χωρις σεηκ πρωτεινης,το εκανα μολις πηγαινα σπιτι..κανα 10-15 λεπτο το πολυ δλδ.

απτην αλλη δεν χρειαζεται να ζορισεις τον ευατο σου,αν δεν μπορεις πριν το μισαωρο,γιατι μετα την προπονα μπορει να εισαι λιγο "καπως"για να φας στα καπακια..αλλοι τρωνε αμεσως χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ποτε είναι η ιδανικότερη ώρα για την λήψη των Ω λιπαρών?
> 
> Το πρωί, στο μεταπροπονιτικο η αργά το βραδυ?


 μετα την προπονηση κρατουν σταθερα και ανεβασμενα τα επιπεδα της αυξητικης ορμονης!!!ενημερωτικα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κατι που με τρωει καιρο...αμα φαω μπανανα πριν την προπονηση,με το που ξεκινησω αρχικα θα εχω peak δυναμης και μετα θα πεσω πολυ???

----------


## beefmeup

> κατι που με τρωει καιρο...αμα φαω μπανανα πριν την προπονηση,με το που ξεκινησω αρχικα θα εχω peak δυναμης και μετα θα πεσω πολυ???


oxi..θα τιναξεις την ινσουλινη στο ταβανι,κ μετα θα κρασαρεις.

----------


## Eddie

> μετα την προπονηση κρατουν σταθερα και ανεβασμενα τα επιπεδα της αυξητικης ορμονης!!!ενημερωτικα


Αλλο και τουτο..

Εισαι σιγουρος γι αυτο?Το διαβασες πουθενα η στο ειπε κανενας?

Γιατι απ οσο ξερω μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλο να αποφευγουμε τα λιπαρα γιατι καθυστερουν την αφομοιωση της πρωτεινης. :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αλλο και τουτο..
> 
> Εισαι σιγουρος γι αυτο?Το διαβασες πουθενα η στο ειπε κανενας?
> 
> Γιατι απ οσο ξερω μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλο να αποφευγουμε τα λιπαρα γιατι καθυστερουν την αφομοιωση της πρωτεινης.


 οτι τα λιπαρα καθυστερουν την απορροφιση το ξερω οντως...αλλα σε ποσοτητες...το να παρεις 2γρ fish oil πχ δεν παιζει προβλημα...ναι το εχω διαβασει...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> oxi..θα τιναξεις την ινσουλινη στο ταβανι,κ μετα θα κρασαρεις.


το ιδιο λεμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> κατι που με τρωει καιρο...αμα φαω μπανανα πριν την προπονηση,με το που ξεκινησω αρχικα θα εχω peak δυναμης και μετα θα πεσω πολυ???





> oxi..θα τιναξεις την ινσουλινη στο ταβανι,κ μετα θα κρασαρεις.





> το ιδιο λεμε


δεν λεμε το ιδιο.

αυτα τα 2 δεν εχουν σχεση.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν λεμε το ιδιο.
> 
> αυτα τα 2 δεν εχουν σχεση.


 κι ομως εχουν σχεση!!!γιαυτο καποιοι πινουν δεξτροζη προ-προπ...ας απαντησει και καποιος αλλος...δε νομιζω να ειμαι λαθος

----------


## beefmeup

> κι ομως εχουν σχεση!!!γιαυτο καποιοι πινουν δεξτροζη προ-προπ...


αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται.μακραν ομως.

η ινσουλινη δλδ εχει σχεση με την δυναμη στις προπονες??

----------


## beefmeup

> μετα την προπονηση κρατουν σταθερα και ανεβασμενα τα επιπεδα της αυξητικης ορμονης!!!ενημερωτικα


ουτε αυτο ισχυει..εχει δικιο ο βασιλης. :03. Thumb up: 

οι χειροτερες ωρες να παρεις λιπαρα ειναι πριν κ μετα την προπονα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται.μακραν ομως.
> 
> η ινσουλινη δλδ εχει σχεση με την δυναμη στις προπονες??


 ειναι λαθος αλλα το κανουν...στην αρχη,για λιγο μπορεις να σηκωσεις το maximum των κιλων που μπορεις!!!Επειδη ειναι στα υψη η ινσουλινη,απλα μετα κρασαρεις οπως ειπες!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ουτε αυτο ισχυει..εχει δικιο ο βασιλης.
> 
> οι χειροτερες ωρες να παρεις λιπαρα ειναι πριν κ μετα την προπονα.


 οπως θες...whatever

----------


## beefmeup

> ειναι λαθος αλλα το κανουν...στην αρχη,για λιγο μπορεις να σηκωσεις το maximum των κιλων που μπορεις!!!Επειδη ειναι στα υψη η ινσουλινη,απλα μετα κρασαρεις οπως ειπες!!!


οταν κανεις προπονες δεν θες ινσουλινη κατα την διαρκεια.
κ παλι δεν εχει σχεση με την δυναμη.




> οπως θες...whatever


αυτα που γραφω δεν ειναι αυτα που θελω,αλλα οτι ισχυει.

αν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για κατι ρωταω να το μαθω.
αλλιως δεν γραφω οτι ναναι επειδη μπορει να "νομιζω"η "ετσι μου πε καποιος καποτε".

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχω παντα δικιο η οτι γραφω παντα το σωστο.οποιος νομιζει το αντιθετο με διορθωνει ελευθερα,δεν παρεξηγουμε αλλα θα χαρω να μαθω κατι που θα διορθωσω επανω μου που εκανα λαθος τοσο καιρο.

με λιγα λογια αν μπορεις να μου δικαιλογησεις(εμπεριστατωμενα) οτι γραφεις για την δυναμη/ινσουλινη κ τα λιπαρα μεταρποπο,θα χαρω να το συζητησουμε.

το "whatever" δεν μετραει σαν απαντηση.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> οταν κανεις προπονες δεν θες ινσουλινη κατα την διαρκεια.
> κ παλι δεν εχει σχεση με την δυναμη.
> 
> 
> 
> αυτα που γραφω δεν ειναι αυτα που θελω,αλλα οτι ισχυει.
> 
> αν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για κατι ρωταω να το μαθω.
> αλλιως δεν γραφω οτι ναναι επειδη μπορει να "νομιζω"η "ετσι μου πε καποιος καποτε".
> ...


1)Δεν παρεξηγηθηκα :01. Razz: απλα βαριεμαι τις διαδικασιες τυπου "δειξε μου ερευνα αλλιως δεν πιστευω"..Απλα εγω ειπα κατι που εχω διαβασει ή στο Μ'sH η στο MD.Τωρα οποιος θελει το πιστευει οποιος οχι δεν με ακουμπαει :01. Mr. Green: 

2)Τωρα σχετικα με την ινσουλινη επιμενω γιατι το εχω δει και πολλες φορες εδω μεσα γραμμενο...ο ΜΒ πιστευω μπορει να απαντησει

----------


## beefmeup

> 1)Δεν παρεξηγηθηκααπλα βαριεμαι τις διαδικασιες τυπου "δειξε μου ερευνα αλλιως δεν πιστευω"..Απλα εγω ειπα κατι που εχω διαβασει ή στο Μ'sH η στο MD.Τωρα οποιος θελει το πιστευει οποιος οχι δεν με ακουμπαει
> 
> 2)Τωρα σχετικα με την ινσουλινη επιμενω γιατι το εχω δει και πολλες φορες εδω μεσα γραμμενο...ο ΜΒ πιστευω μπορει να απαντησει


καλα κ γω δεν ζητησα μελετη.

με απλα λογια ζητησα για την κουβεντα,αν μπορεις να μου πεις πως κατα την γνωμη σου η ινσουλινη βοηθαει σε οτι λες..απο την εκριση της μεσω της μπανανας κλπ,κ κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης,κ την σχεση της με την δυναμη..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα κ γω δεν ζητησα μελετη.
> 
> με απλα λογια ζητησα για την κουβεντα,αν μπορεις να μου πεις πως κατα την γνωμη σου η ινσουλινη βοηθαει σε οτι λες..απο την εκριση της μεσω της μπανανας κλπ,κ κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης,κ την σχεση της με την δυναμη..


 ε ρε συ δεν ειμαι χημικος...να ξερω πως ενεργει...λογικο ειναι...αλλα εδω μεσα εχει αναφερθει αρκετες φορες...περιμενω να απαντησει και καποιος αλλος οπως ο ΜΒ που ισως ξερει.. :01. Wink: .awating

----------


## psonara

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?τα 150 γραμμαρια πατατας με ποσα γραμμαρια ψωμι ολικης ισουται?θερμιδικα εννοω...και το ψωμι μονο με αλευρι ολικης και νερο χωρις ζαχαρη και αλατι.

----------


## Devil

βρες ενα database με ολες τις τροφες θα σου ειναι αρκετα χρησιμο

και μην κοιτας μονο τις θερμιδες αλλα κ υδατ,πρωτ,λιπαρα

----------


## arisfwtis

δοκιμασα σμρ weetabix

αν και φανατικος οπαδος της βρωμης μπορω να πω πως εχουν τελεια γευση ανακατεμενα με πρωτεινη

----------


## giannis64

fds

----------


## Ramrod

> δοκιμασα σμρ weetabix
> 
> αν και φανατικος οπαδος της βρωμης μπορω να πω πως εχουν τελεια γευση ανακατεμενα με πρωτεινη


Με γάλα χίλιες φορές καλύτερο απο τη βρώμη είναι! Αν και εγώ παίρνω τα cheerios ολικής τελευταία (τα σκέτα με τα 4 δημητριακά). Σιχάθηκα πρωϊ πρωϊ να τρώω ζωοτροφές... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## arisfwtis

σκετο γαλα?
η γαλα weetabix και πρωτεινη¨?

----------


## Ramrod

> σκετο γαλα?
> η γαλα weetabix και πρωτεινη¨?


γαλα weetabix...την πρωτεϊνη χώρια...

----------


## SepTum

Συμφωνα με αυτον τον πινακα το κατικι ειναι λιγοτερο λιπαρο απο το ανθοτυρο.Ξερει κανεις αν οντως ισχυει?Πολυ ωραιο το κατικι για να ειναι και τοσο υγιεινο... http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/035/ent.1035.asp

----------


## mozakar

Παίδες το καλοκαίρι τον ιούλιο (98 κιλά 1.75 κοιλιές βυζάκια κτλπ) ξεκίνησα διατροφή με ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής το prevent με λίγα λόγια αυτό είναι σκόνη παίρνεις μια δόση το πρωί τρώς κανονικό γεύμα το μεσημέρι (μέχρι 500 θέρμίδες) και το βράδυ πάλι μια δόση . Είχε αποτέλεσμα αφού τέλη αυγούστου είμαι 86 κιλά επειδή την ακολούθησα τέλεια ( ούτε ποτά ούτε τσιμπίματα , τπτ)

Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει αφού γύρισα στην πόλη που σπουδάζω με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να την συνεχίσω (ποτά , οτι να ναι ωράριο,) και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα την διατροφή .... 

με λίγα λόγια έφτασα πάλι στα 90 κιλά ...

Έψαξα να βρω διαίτες εύκολες αλλά μάτεα ... όλες είχαν κάτι τρελά φαγητά που ήθελαν κανονικό μαγείρεμα .

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια έυκολη διατροφή ; εννοώ γεύματα που δεν πρέπει να είσαι μάγειρας για να τα φτιάξεις .

Στόχος μου είναι τα 77 κιλά . (κάνω αεροβικές ασκήσεις κάθε μέρα).

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια έυκολη διατροφή ; εννοώ γεύματα που δεν πρέπει να είσαι μάγειρας για να τα φτιάξεις .
> 
> Στόχος μου είναι τα 77 κιλά . (κάνω αεροβικές ασκήσεις κάθε μέρα).


Δεν υπαρχει αυτο που ζητας. Ευκολη διατροφη, καψιμο λιπους, χασιμο πολλων κιλων θελει πονο, υπομονη, επιμονη και χρονο
Κανεις δεν ξερει ενα μαγικο μυστικο να σου πει για να χασεις πανω απο 4κιλα σε 10 μερες χωρις να τα ξαναπαρεις σε αλλες 5

----------


## mozakar

> Δεν υπαρχει αυτο που ζητας. Ευκολη διατροφη, καψιμο λιπους, χασιμο πολλων κιλων θελει πονο, υπομονη, επιμονη και χρονο
> Κανεις δεν ξερει ενα μαγικο μυστικο να σου πει για να χασεις πανω απο 4κιλα σε 10 μερες χωρις να τα ξαναπαρεις σε αλλες 5


το ήξερα ότι θα γίνει αυτό  :08. Turtle:   :01. Mr. Green: 

Εννοώ για μεσημεριανό να μην πρέπει να φάω κανά τρελό φαί που για να το μαγειρέψεις θα πρλεπει να είσαι σεφ

----------


## KeyserSoze

1 τονο, 5 φυλλα μαρουλι, 1 τοματα, μισο αγγουρι, 1 κουταλια ελαιολαδο, 1 κουταλια μπαλσαμικο και 1/4 της κουπας καστανο ρυζι(με δεδομενο πως δεν εχεις πλακωθει στα ψωμια την υπολοιπη μερα)

σου κανει?
Δεν ειναι και οτι πιο γευστικο αλλα νομιζω θα σε καλυψει

ΥΓ. Υποθετω για σενα σεφ χρειαζεται και για μπιφτεκια/κοτοπουλο ψητο,ε?

----------


## mozakar

τούμπανο είναι , τρελαίνομαι για τόνο , όταν λες 1/4 της κούπας καστανό ρύζι ;

 :01. Razz:  ξέρω να κάνω κοτόπουλο  :01. Smile Wide:  μπιφτέκια ... καλύτερα κοτόπουλο . το ρύζι το βράζω ;

----------


## KeyserSoze

> τούμπανο είναι , τρελαίνομαι για τόνο , όταν λες 1/4 της κούπας καστανό ρύζι ;
> 
>  ξέρω να κάνω κοτόπουλο  μπιφτέκια ... καλύτερα κοτόπουλο . το ρύζι το βράζω ;


Kαταλαβαινεις οτι μιλαμε για ΕΝΑ γευμα απο τα 6 της ημερας ετσι?
Δεν σου χρειαζεται σωστο γευμα, σου χρειαζεται σωστη διατροφη

----------


## mozakar

1 ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 6 ; Σε παρακαλώ πες μου οτι δεν μου κάνεις πλάκα

----------


## Montews

Παιδια να ρωτησω πειραζει αμα βαλω την πρωτεινη σε μορφη σκονης στο shaker και την αφησω για καμια ωρα μεχρι να τελειωσω την γυμναστικη και τοτε να βαλω νερο και να την πιω?
Με αλλα λογια κανει να ειναι εκτος του αρχικου δοχειου για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## SepTum

> 1 ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 6 ; Σε παρακαλώ πες μου οτι δεν μου κάνεις πλάκα


Φιλε αν δεν σε νοιαζει να φτιαξεις σωμα και απλα θες να εισαι αδυνατος και ωραιος δεν χρειαζονται 6γευματα τη μερα.Γενικοτερα δεν χρειαζονται υπερβολες.Περιορισε τη σαβουρα σε 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα και τρωγε 3-4 μικρα γευματα τη μερα και εισαι οκ.Τωρα αν θες να φτιαξεις και σωμα παραλληλα και να μη μεινεις κοκκαλο περιελαβε αρκετη πρωτεινη στα γευματα σου,προσθεσε 1-2 γευματα και σε συνδυασμο με γυμναστικη θα εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια να ρωτησω πειραζει αμα βαλω την πρωτεινη σε μορφη σκονης στο shaker και την αφησω για καμια ωρα μεχρι να τελειωσω την γυμναστικη και τοτε να βαλω νερο και να την πιω?
> Με αλλα λογια κανει να ειναι εκτος του αρχικου δοχειου για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα?


όχι δε χαλάει, φτάνει να μην έχει υγρασία...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Παιδια να ρωτησω πειραζει αμα βαλω την πρωτεινη σε μορφη σκονης στο shaker και την αφησω για καμια ωρα μεχρι να τελειωσω την γυμναστικη και τοτε να βαλω νερο και να την πιω?
> Με αλλα λογια κανει να ειναι εκτος του αρχικου δοχειου για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα?


 1 ωρα ειναι λιγο,δεν εχεις προβλημα...go ahead..

----------


## paulakos

Σταματησα να καπνιζω εδω και κανα μηνα και νομιζω τρωω λιγο παραπαν,εχω ακουσει πως κατι τετοιο γινεται αλλα νομιζα ηταν μυθος.Εχει κανεις καμια εμπειρια?Σε 3 μηνες απο τωρα θα τρωω ακομα πιο πολυ?Αν ειναι θα το ξαναρχισω γιατι δεν βγαινω 400γραμ κοτοπουλο καθε μερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> Σταματησα να καπνιζω εδω και κανα μηνα και νομιζω τρωω λιγο παραπαν,εχω ακουσει πως κατι τετοιο γινεται αλλα νομιζα ηταν μυθος.Εχει κανεις καμια εμπειρια?Σε 3 μηνες απο τωρα θα τρωω ακομα πιο πολυ?Αν ειναι θα το ξαναρχισω γιατι δεν βγαινω 400γραμ κοτοπουλο καθε μερα


Αυξησε τις ίνες! Πολύ σαλάτα!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Σταματησα να καπνιζω εδω και κανα μηνα και νομιζω τρωω λιγο παραπαν,εχω ακουσει πως κατι τετοιο γινεται αλλα νομιζα ηταν μυθος.Εχει κανεις καμια εμπειρια?Σε 3 μηνες απο τωρα θα τρωω ακομα πιο πολυ?Αν ειναι θα το ξαναρχισω γιατι δεν βγαινω 400γραμ κοτοπουλο καθε μερα


 πολλα ολικης αλεσεως και να δεις πως κοβεται η πεινα!!

----------


## Devil

βαλε και απο ενα μισοκιλο και επανω πρασιναδα και εισαι οκ

----------


## George1993

Ρε παίδες σε διατροφή γράμμωσης μου λέτε πόσο % πρέπει να περιέχει η διατροφή 
υδατανθρακες πρωτεινες κτλ?

----------


## Αντωνης

Καλησπερα παιδια,τωρα τελευταια αποφασισα να βαλω την βρωμη στην διατροφη μου.Να ρωτησω,αυτη πωλειται και "σκετη" η' την αγοραζεις μονο με μορφη δημητριακων?Γιατι 3-4 ατομα που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν νομιζουν να υπαρχει καθαρη βρωμη.Διαφωτιστε με αν μπορειτε,μην παω στο σ/μ και γινω ρομπα....

----------


## Ramrod

> Καλησπερα παιδια,τωρα τελευταια αποφασισα να βαλω την βρωμη στην διατροφη μου.Να ρωτησω,αυτη πωλειται και "σκετη" η' την αγοραζεις μονο με μορφη δημητριακων?Γιατι 3-4 ατομα που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι δεν νομιζουν να υπαρχει καθαρη βρωμη.Διαφωτιστε με αν μπορειτε,μην παω στο σ/μ και γινω ρομπα....


όλοι εδώ μέσα όταν μιλάνε για βρώμη σκέτη εννοούν...δεν εννοεί κανείς δημητριακά.
Σκέτη θα πάρεις...

----------


## Αντωνης

> όλοι εδώ μέσα όταν μιλάνε για βρώμη σκέτη εννοούν...δεν εννοεί κανείς δημητριακά.
> Σκέτη θα πάρεις...



Οκ αλλα πως μπορω να την προμηθευτω?Παω στο σουπερμαρκετ και ζηταω καθαρη βρωμη?

----------


## Vinn

> Οκ αλλα πως μπορω να την προμηθευτω?Παω στο σουπερμαρκετ και ζηταω καθαρη βρωμη?


Σουπερμαρκετ..Αν δεν τη βρεις μονος σου,ζητα απλα βρωμη..

----------


## dionisos

> Οκ αλλα πως μπορω να την προμηθευτω?Παω στο σουπερμαρκετ και ζηταω καθαρη βρωμη?




Σε τέτοια συσκευασία είναι ή σε σακούλα!

----------


## KeyserSoze

Η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα-που την προτιμουσα και εγω-βγαινει και στα 2
Απλα βρηκα στο Σκλαβενιτη, δικια του υποτιθεται με ιδια θρεπτικη αξια οπως λεει ο καταλογος απο πισω, πιο φτηνα


Να κανω και εγω μια καιρεια ερωτηση?
Ειναι μια απορια που μου βγηκε απο το FitDay. Ισως επρεπε να το γραψω εκει αλλα το εψαξα και ειναι πιο γενικο

Λοιπον, το Fitday εχει και υπολογισμο βαση τροπου ψησιματος κρεατων. Εντοπισα λοιπον οτι εντελως αλλο το *broiled* και εντελως αλλο το *roasted*. Προσπαθω και παλευω με το google να δω τελικα πως τρωω το ψητο κοτοπουλου μου και θελω βοηθεια

Αν καταλαβα καλα, το roasted ειναι το ψητο κοτοπουλο στο ταψι του φουρνου, οπως το φτιαχνει η μαμα μας. Το broiled αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι το να βαλεις το κρεασ(εδω κοτοπουλο) στο φουρνο και να ψηνεται στο γκριλ. Καλα τα λεω για οποιον το εχει ψαξει? Αν το FitDay δεν λεει βλακειες, τοτε το roasted εχει πολυ λιγοτερες πρωτεινες αλλα και πολυ λιγοτερα λιπη

Δυστυχως, δεν βρισκω κατι που να αντιστοιχει στο grilled που ειναι το δικο μας "στα καρβουνα"

ΥΓ. Και βασικα καλα τα εγκυκλοπεδικα, αλλα για να καταληξω στα πρακτικα. Αυτο που ψαχνω ειναι, εχουμε παρει μια ψηστερια με αντισταση. Αυτες τις οικιακες τις μεταλλικες, τις βαζεις στην πριζα και ζεσταινεται μια μεγαλη αντισταση πανω απο το κρεας που εχεις βαλει πανω σε σχαρα μεσα στο μεταλλικο αυτο κουτι. Θεωρουσα οτι ειναι αντιστοιχο της σχαρας αφου τα λιπη πεφτουν κατω και πως ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο του να βαλεις το κρεας στο φουρνο αφου στο φουρνο ακομα και λαδι να μην εχεις, τα λιπη μενουν στο ταψι.
Λεω βλακειες ή οχι?

----------


## Θανασης

Γεια σας παιδια,3 μικρες ερωτησουλες να κανω:
1)Τα φιλετα κοττα και μοσχαρι τα ζυγιζουμε πριν ψηθουν η' μετα?
2)Εχει μεγαλη σημασια αν τρωμε το μηλο με φλουδα η' χωρις?
3)Αν παρω για μεταπροπονητικο whey+ενα ψωμακι ολικης μετα μπορω να ξαναφαω μετα απο 1 ωρα?

----------


## Rise above

> Γεια σας παιδια,3 μικρες ερωτησουλες να κανω:
> 
> 1)Τα φιλετα κοττα και μοσχαρι τα ζυγιζουμε πριν ψηθουν η' μετα?      μετά
> 
> 
> 2)Εχει μεγαλη σημασια αν τρωμε το μηλο με φλουδα η' χωρις?           καλύτερα  με τι φλούδα αφού το πλύνεις φυσικά
> 
> 3)Αν παρω για μεταπροπονητικο whey+ενα ψωμακι ολικης μετα μπορω να ξαναφαω μετα απο 1 ωρα?   αντί για το ψωμί  βάλε καμια μπανάνα η μέλi , μετα απο 1 ωρα οπωσδήποτε αλλα μπορείς  να φας και πιο νωρίς


.

----------


## Block50

> Η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα-που την προτιμουσα και εγω-βγαινει και στα 2
> Απλα βρηκα στο Σκλαβενιτη, δικια του υποτιθεται με ιδια θρεπτικη αξια οπως λεει ο καταλογος απο πισω, πιο φτηνα
> 
> 
> Να κανω και εγω μια καιρεια ερωτηση?
> Ειναι μια απορια που μου βγηκε απο το FitDay. Ισως επρεπε να το γραψω εκει αλλα το εψαξα και ειναι πιο γενικο
> 
> Λοιπον, το Fitday εχει και υπολογισμο βαση τροπου ψησιματος κρεατων. Εντοπισα λοιπον οτι εντελως αλλο το *broiled* και εντελως αλλο το *roasted*. Προσπαθω και παλευω με το google να δω τελικα πως τρωω το ψητο κοτοπουλου μου και θελω βοηθεια
> 
> ...


Broiled και roasted έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς θερμιδική και διατροφική αξία στο fitday,κάπου μπερδεύτηκες..

----------


## noz1989

BROILED = GRILLED

----------


## KeyserSoze

@noz1989

Ναι, για το fitday(γιατι τους αμερικανους ειναι λιγο διαφορετικα, εχει σχεση με το που ειναι η πηγη θερμοτητας και τον χρονο που το ρκατας)

@block
 μπα, το τσεκαρω και το ξανα τσεκαρω
Εφαγα χθες 2 πλατες απο μεσαια κοτοπουλα, σκετο το ρκεας, χωρις την πετσα, στην ψηστιερα μαγειρεμενα
Το broiled βγαζει 531 θερμιδες με 29 λιπη και 63 πρωτεινη, το ιδιο ακριβως με roasted(δλδ στο ταψι) βγάζει 341 θερμιδες, 19 λιπη και 41 πρωτεινηες

Αφενως δεν μου κολλαει-στο ταψι θα επρεπε να εχει περισσοτερα λιπη και πρωτεινες και θερμιδες-απο την αλλη βεβαια μου φαινεται λογικο να υπαρχει διαφορα αναλογα στο αν θα τα κανεις roasted(ψητο στο φουρνο που λεμε) και broiled(ψητο στο γκριλ)

----------


## The_Mollifier

Ξερω πως δικαιουμαστε ενα το πολυ 2 τσιτ μιλ την εβδομαδα ..
Εχω ομως μια αδυναμια!!Την μπυρα!!
Πινω λοιπον περι της 5 μπυρες την εβδομαδα!
Ποσο κακο ειναι αυτο για το σωμα μου!??
Κατα κυριο λογο κανω συμπαθητικη διατροφη με αρκετη πρωτεινη και οσο καλυτερους υδατανθρακες γινεται!

----------


## Αντωνης

Καλησπερα παιδες,σορρυ που θα ξαναρωτησω για την βρωμη αλλα μολις χθες την προμηθευτηκα και δεν γνωριζω πολλα.
Λοιπον,παιρνουμε ενα κουταλι και την τρωμε η' την βαζουμε στο shaker μονη της η' μαζι με την πρωτεινη και την πινουμε?Η' και οι 3 τροποι ειναι αποδεκτοι?

----------


## giannis64

την τρως με οποιον τροπο μπορεις εσυ!! 

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!!

----------


## Devil

βαλε λιγο νερο ζεστο στη βρομη και μετα βαλε την προτενη και μερικα αμυγδαλα καρυδια και αμα θες λιγο μελι και εχεις ετοιμο πρωινο.

----------


## Devil

> Ξερω πως δικαιουμαστε ενα το πολυ 2 τσιτ μιλ την εβδομαδα ..
> Εχω ομως μια αδυναμια!!Την μπυρα!!
> Πινω λοιπον περι της 5 μπυρες την εβδομαδα!
> Ποσο κακο ειναι αυτο για το σωμα μου!??
> Κατα κυριο λογο κανω συμπαθητικη διατροφη με αρκετη πρωτεινη και οσο καλυτερους υδατανθρακες γινεται!




νννναααιιιιιιι................πλακα κανεις ε???

----------


## dionisos

> Ξερω πως δικαιουμαστε ενα το πολυ 2 τσιτ μιλ την εβδομαδα ..
> Εχω ομως μια αδυναμια!!Την μπυρα!!
> Πινω λοιπον περι της 5 μπυρες την εβδομαδα!
> Ποσο κακο ειναι αυτο για το σωμα μου!??
> Κατα κυριο λογο κανω συμπαθητικη διατροφη με αρκετη πρωτεινη και οσο καλυτερους υδατανθρακες γινεται!


Πιες και ρακόμελο για αλλαγή! Αστειεύομαι φυσικά! Γενικά απέφυγε το αλκοόλ.

----------


## lef

παιδια ξερει κανεις πως ειναι το ξινομυλο στα αγγλικα?
καπου ειχε αναφερθει αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω

----------


## dionisos

> παιδια ξερει κανεις πως ειναι το ξινομυλο στα αγγλικα?
> καπου ειχε αναφερθει αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω


crab apple μήπως!

----------


## Eddie

> νννναααιιιιιιι................πλακα κανεις ε???


Εγω χθες τις χτυπησα 2!Και γενικα δε βλεπω το λογο να ειμαστε τοσο απολυτοι στη διατροφη.Αν ολα ειναι τοσο τελεια και παμε για τις ινες στα πλευρα οκ.

Σε καμια περιπτωση δε λεω οτι 5 μπυρες τη βδομαδα οτι κανουν καλο ισα ισα,5 ειναι πολλες.1-2 ομως πιστευω οτι χωρανε ανετα σε μια διατροφη εφοσον κοντρολαρεις τους υδατανθρακες.

----------


## Devil

ο αλλος ομως θελει να χασει μπυροκοιλια....

με 5 μπυρες την εβδομαδα το βλεπω δυσκολο

εκτος αν τις μαζεψει σε 1 μερα για cheat

αλλα δεν μπορω να ακουω μ***κιες του στυλ δεν μπορω να κοψω τις μπυρες

μην τις κοβεις πινε λιγοτερες

----------


## lef

> crab apple μήπως!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> ο αλλος ομως θελει να χασει μπυροκοιλια....
> 
> με 5 μπυρες την εβδομαδα το βλεπω δυσκολο
> 
> εκτος αν τις μαζεψει σε 1 μερα για cheat
> 
> αλλα δεν μπορω να ακουω μ***κιες του στυλ δεν μπορω να κοψω τις μπυρες
> 
> μην τις κοβεις πινε λιγοτερες


Και πως ξεχωριζεις τη μπυροκοιλια απο εναν που τρωει μακαρονια τσιγαρισμενα με λαδι?Εχει κατι το ειδικο η μπυρα που σου φουσκωνει την κοιλια?

----------


## Devil

> Και πως ξεχωριζεις τη μπυροκοιλια απο εναν που τρωει μακαρονια τσιγαρισμενα με λαδι?Εχει κατι το ειδικο η μπυρα που σου φουσκωνει την κοιλια?


αλκοολ...

στην μια δεν ειναι τιποτα στις 5 ομως ειναι

και μαζι με carb δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο

 :01. Wink:

----------


## Manos1989

Πιθανόν να μην είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος αλλά παρόλα αυτά μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσα λίτρα σωματικού λίπους αντιστοιχούν σε 1 κιλό λίπους?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vAnY

> παιδια ξερει κανεις πως ειναι το ξινομυλο στα αγγλικα?
> καπου ειχε αναφερθει αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω


ειναι τα granny smith που βρισκεις στο σουπερμαρκετ  :01. Wink:  εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ!

----------


## Montews

παιδια να ρωτησω,τα φιλετα κοττα και μοσχαρι απαγορευεται αυστηρα να ειναι τηγανητα?

----------


## Vinn

> παιδια να ρωτησω,τα φιλετα κοττα και μοσχαρι απαγορευεται αυστηρα να ειναι τηγανητα?


Ναι φιλε μου :03. Thumb up:  Το τηγανιτο δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο για την υγεια μας..
Και υποτιθεται κανουμε διατροφη.. :01. Razz:

----------


## George1993

Υπάρχει πουθενά κανα site να λέει για διάφορες τροφές και πόσα γραμμαρια πρωτ.. υδατα... κτλ εχει καθε τροφή ???

----------


## Ramrod

> Υπάρχει πουθενά κανα site να λέει για διάφορες τροφές και πόσα γραμμαρια πρωτ.. υδατα... κτλ εχει καθε τροφή ???


http://nutritiondata.self.com/

----------


## dionisos

http://www.calorieking.com/

http://health.in.gr/tools/calories.asp?Food=390

----------


## Montews

> Ναι φιλε μου Το τηγανιτο δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο για την υγεια μας..
> Και υποτιθεται κανουμε διατροφη..


Nαι αλλα αμα δεν εχουμε σχαρα τι κανουμε....

----------


## Eddie

> Nαι αλλα αμα δεν εχουμε σχαρα τι κανουμε....


Koυζινα δεν εχεις??Βαλτο στο γκριλ.

Εναλλακτικα στην τοστιερα που γινεται και γρηγορα,αν δεν εχεις πανε παρε μια φτηνες ειναι.

----------


## Montews

A γινεται και στην τοστιερα?Υπεροχα,ευχαριστω.Και κατι τελευταιο,αλατακι επιτρεπεται?

----------


## lila_1

Για ποιο λογο προτιμαται το ξινομηλο απο τα υπολοιπα μηλα?Τις ιδιες θερμιδες και θρεπτικη αξια εχουν,ζαχαρη το ενα ζαχαρη και το αλλο.

----------


## sogoku

> Για ποιο λογο προτιμαται το ξινομηλο απο τα υπολοιπα μηλα?Τις ιδιες θερμιδες και θρεπτικη αξια εχουν,ζαχαρη το ενα ζαχαρη και το αλλο.


Μηπως λογω πιο χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη[?].Νομιζω.
Φρουκτοζη οχι ακριβως ζαχαρη

----------


## geo28

ΡΕ  παιδια πειραζει αν χρησιμοποιω  στον ογκο λιγο μαγιονεζα light  σε ορισμενα φαγητα σα συνοδευτικο ετσι για αλλαγη?

----------


## giannis64

οχι δεν πειραζει!!
νομιζω πως σε καποιο ποστ το ειχε αναφερει και ο αναγνωστου!!

----------


## KeyserSoze

Προφανως το τηγανιτο κανει κακο, αν δεν κανω λαθος το τηγανι μετατρεπει τα ακορεστα λιπη του πχ ελαιολαδου σε κορεσμενα και μετα δεν μπορει να κανει δεσμους γιαυτο αποθηκευεται(νομιζω, ετσι?)


Ρε σεις, κατι εχω μπερδεψει με τη βρωμη
Ζεστο νερο λεει ο ενας, σε σεικερ με την πρωτεινη λεει ο αλλος
Τα κλασσικα τα quacker δεν ειναι η βρωμη, το oats που λεμε. Μαλιστα καποιος ποσταρε νομιζω και την κλασσικη την μαρκα με τον Ουασινγκτον ποιος σκατα ειναι :01. Smile: 
E, σε νιφαδες δεν ειναι αυτα γενικα?Πως τα τρωτε με σεικερ?
Εγω τα βαζω σε μπολ και προσθετω το γαλα, σαν τα δημητριακα

----------


## jimmy007

Βλέπω σε πολλά πρότυπα διατροφών που βάζουν 50 gr whey protein σε ενα γεύμα.. Δεν επιβαρύνονται τα νεφρά με τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα γρήγορης πρωτείνης?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Βλέπω σε πολλά πρότυπα διατροφών που βάζουν 50 gr whey protein σε ενα γεύμα.. Δεν επιβαρύνονται τα νεφρά με τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα γρήγορης πρωτείνης?


ανάλογα με τα κιλα σου, εγω ειναι 90+ και δε βαζω πανω απο 40.

----------


## jimmy007

> ανάλογα με τα κιλα σου, εγω ειναι 90+ και δε βαζω πανω απο 40.


Έτσι και αλλιώς από μία ποσότητα και επάνω δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί αλλά αποβάλλετια τελικά από τον οργανισμό...

----------


## giannis64

> Βλέπω σε πολλά πρότυπα διατροφών που βάζουν 50 gr whey protein σε ενα γεύμα.. Δεν επιβαρύνονται τα νεφρά με τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα γρήγορης πρωτείνης*?*





> Έτσι και αλλιώς από μία ποσότητα και επάνω δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί αλλά αποβάλλετια τελικά από τον οργανισμό...


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Manos1989

Εχει κάτσει ποτέ κανείς να υπολογίσει θερμίδες από διάφορες σαβούρες?
Γύρο κοτόπουλο,πίτες,σως κλπ?
Αν ναι,για δώστε τα φώτα σας να ξέρουμε που πατάμε περίπου  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimmy007

> 



Μπορείς να μας τεκμηριώσεις αν θες την αβεβαιότητά σου??

----------


## giannis64

τι να τεκμηριώσω???

εγώ απλά αναρωτιέμαι επειδή εσύ ρωτάς, και εσύ απαντάς!

τέλος πάντων αν σε ενδιαφέρει δες εδω υπάρχει μια τέτοια συζήτηση!!

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=10033

----------


## Ramrod

> Εχει κάτσει ποτέ κανείς να υπολογίσει θερμίδες από διάφορες σαβούρες?
> Γύρο κοτόπουλο,πίτες,σως κλπ?
> Αν ναι,για δώστε τα φώτα σας να ξέρουμε που πατάμε περίπου


Αμα αποφασίσεις να φας σαβούρα οι θερμίδες σε μάραναν? Αν είναι να φας φάε, αλλιώς μη τρως...

----------


## Manos1989

> Αμα αποφασίσεις να φας σαβούρα οι θερμίδες σε μάραναν? Αν είναι να φας φάε, αλλιώς μη τρως...


Μα εννοείται οτι θα φάω αλλά δεν είναι κακό να ξέρουμε πόσες θερμίδες έχει αυτό που τρώμε..... :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

> Μα εννοείται οτι θα φάω αλλά δεν είναι κακό να ξέρουμε πόσες θερμίδες έχει αυτό που τρώμε.....


Το να σκεφτεσαι ποσες θερμιδες εχει και αν φαω αυτο θα παρω 500 θερμιδες παραπανω και τετοια πιστευω οτι χανεις ολοι την ιδεα του cheat meal.Κατσε και φαε μια μερα οτι εσυ γουσταρεις ωστε να σου ανεβασει και λιγο την ψυχολογια. :01. Wink:

----------


## noz1989

> Το να σκεφτεσαι ποσες θερμιδες εχει και αν φαω αυτο θα παρω 500 θερμιδες παραπανω και τετοια πιστευω οτι χανεις ολοι την ιδεα του cheat meal.Κατσε και φαε μια μερα οτι εσυ γουσταρεις ωστε να σου ανεβασει και λιγο την ψυχολογια.


Θα σου πω κατι και αν θες πιστεψε το..

Οταν τρωω σαβουρα, τοτε ειναι που πεφτει η ψυχολογια μου!!

Ενω οταν δεν παρεκλινω καθολου και τρω αυτα που πρεπει ''γουσταρω τρελα''!!!  :05. Weights:

----------


## Eddie

> Θα σου πω κατι και αν θες πιστεψε το..
> 
> Οταν τρωω σαβουρα, τοτε ειναι που πεφτει η ψυχολογια μου!!
> 
> Ενω οταν δεν παρεκλινω καθολου και τρω αυτα που πρεπει ''γουσταρω τρελα''!!!


Εγω παλι οταν θελω να φαω,θα φαω αυτα που θελω μονο και οχι οτι βρω μπροστα μου.Πχ ειμαι κρεατας και προτιμω σε ενα cheat να φαω 1κιλο παιδακια,λαπες,κεμπαπ κτλπ αλλα δε θα φαω τυρια πατατες και κοκα κολες.Η ακομα αν θελω να φαω κατι απο σουβλατζιδικο οπως προχθες πχ,εφαγα 3 σουβλακια χοιρινα,3 κοτοπουλο και ενα μπιφτεκι ολα σκετα εννοειται.Μακρια απο ψωμια πιτες,ουγγαρεζες σως κτλπ.

Οσο το δυνατον καθαροτερο cheat.

Καλα για γλυκα δε το συζητω καν!!Αν θελω να φαω,θα κοψω 2-3 πιρουνιες να μου βγει το μερακι,δε θα πλακωσω την τουρτα με το κουταλι!

----------


## dionisos

> Θα σου πω κατι και αν θες πιστεψε το..
> 
> Οταν τρωω σαβουρα, τοτε ειναι που πεφτει η ψυχολογια μου!!
> 
> Ενω οταν δεν παρεκλινω καθολου και τρω αυτα που πρεπει ''γουσταρω τρελα''!!!


+1000

----------


## sogoku

> Εγω παλι οταν θελω να φαω,θα φαω αυτα που θελω μονο και οχι οτι βρω μπροστα μου.Πχ ειμαι κρεατας και προτιμω σε ενα cheat να φαω 1κιλο παιδακια,λαπες,κεμπαπ κτλπ αλλα δε θα φαω τυρια πατατες και κοκα κολες.Η ακομα αν θελω να φαω κατι απο σουβλατζιδικο οπως προχθες πχ,εφαγα 3 σουβλακια χοιρινα,3 κοτοπουλο και ενα μπιφτεκι ολα σκετα εννοειται.Μακρια απο ψωμια πιτες,ουγγαρεζες σως κτλπ.
> 
> Οσο το δυνατον καθαροτερο cheat.
> 
> Καλα για γλυκα δε το συζητω καν!!Αν θελω να φαω,θα κοψω 2-3 πιρουνιες να μου βγει το μερακι,δε θα πλακωσω την τουρτα με το κουταλι!


Με ζυγαρια να υποθεσω.Εγω τι να μιλησω για τσιτ εχω καταντησει αηδια.

----------


## Eddie

> Με ζυγαρια να υποθεσω.Εγω τι να μιλησω για τσιτ εχω καταντησει αηδια.


Οχι ρε τι ζυγαρια??παω στην ταβερνα,λεω 1 κιλο παιδακια και μου τα φερνει ετοιμα ζυγισμενα :08. Turtle:

----------


## sogoku

> Οχι ρε τι ζυγαρια??παω στην ταβερνα,λεω 1 κιλο παιδακια και μου τα φερνει ετοιμα ζυγισμενα


Αυτο εννουσα ρε.Παντως οταν ερχεται το σαββατο με γυριζουν τα ματια και βγαζω δυο εξτρα δοντια.Μαλλον για τσιτ θα ειναι.Αν και τωρα το εχω βελτιωσει αρκετα.

----------


## Eddie

> Αυτο εννουσα ρε.Παντως οταν ερχεται το σαββατο με γυριζουν τα ματια και βγαζω δυο εξτρα δοντια.Μαλλον για τσιτ θα ειναι.Αν και τωρα το εχω βελτιωσει αρκετα.


χαχαααχαχ,προσοχη ψηλε!!Εσυ θα φας και μας :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

για μεταρπροπονητικο εχεις δοκιμασει κανεις βρωμη?(με whey)
σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω γιατι μαρεσει πολυ
αν και δν ειναι και πολυ καλη επιλογη

----------


## Niiick

> Αυτο εννουσα ρε.Παντως οταν ερχεται το σαββατο με γυριζουν τα ματια και *βγαζω δυο εξτρα δοντια*.Μαλλον για τσιτ θα ειναι.Αν και τωρα το εχω βελτιωσει αρκετα.




XAXAXA και γω το παθαινω αυτο οταν παω για κρεπες!

----------


## sogoku

> XAXAXA και γω το παθαινω αυτο οταν παω για κρεπες!


Aν δεν παιρνεις 2 αλμυρες και μια γλυκια μην μου ξαναμιλισεις.

----------


## Eddie

> για μεταρπροπονητικο εχεις δοκιμασει κανεις βρωμη?(με whey)
> σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω γιατι μαρεσει πολυ
> αν και δν ειναι και πολυ καλη επιλογη



Πολλες ινες ρε συ!!

----------


## arisfwtis

ναι  το δοκιμασα και δν χωνευετε με τπτ σε μια ωρα

ακυρο οποτε

----------


## Ramrod

> ναι  το δοκιμασα και δν χωνευετε με τπτ σε μια ωρα
> 
> ακυρο οποτε


Τι βρώμη και σαχλαμάρες! Φατε 2-3 γκοφρέτες να δείτε αποτελέσματα! Και σε μισή ώρα κόβει η λόρδα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dionisos

> Τι βρώμη και σαχλαμάρες! Φατε 2-3 γκοφρέτες να δείτε αποτελέσματα! Και σε μισή ώρα κόβει η λόρδα!


Η σοκοφρέτα κάνει; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

η  πολυ μεγαλη  καταναλωση ινων μην νομιζεται ειναι καλο για τη υγεια μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο εντερο.

----------


## Niiick

> Aν δεν παιρνεις 2 αλμυρες και μια γλυκια μην μου ξαναμιλισεις.



Μια αλμυρη και μια γλυκια παιρνω, το σωσα?

----------


## noz1989

> για μεταρπροπονητικο εχεις δοκιμασει κανεις βρωμη?(με whey)
> σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω γιατι μαρεσει πολυ
> αν και δν ειναι και πολυ καλη επιλογη


Το εκανα καποιο διαστημα, αλλα το σταματησα γιατι ηθελε χρονο για να χωνευτει! 

Μια καλη εναλακτικη ειναι να βαζεις ρυζαλευρο!! το εκανα για αρκετο καιρο!!

Τεσπα, κατα την αποψη μου μην κοιτας hi GI/low GI, GL ΚΛΠ Εχουν ξεπεραστει αυτα προ πολλου...

δες ποιος ειναι ο πιο ευκολοχωνευτος υδατ και προτημησε τον!

----------


## psonara

> Μια αλμυρη και μια γλυκια παιρνω, το σωσα?


κι εγω niiick αυτο περιπου κανω!ενα σαντουιτς και μια γλυκια για μεσημερι και το βραδυ μια αλμυρη και μια γλυκια!δοκιμασε με φερρερο σοκολατα,πουρακια,τρουφα και μπισκοτο και θα με θυμηθεις!ολα αυτα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα σε μερα cheat meal!

----------


## arisfwtis

ξεκολλατε ρε μας αρρωστησατε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> κι εγω niiick αυτο περιπου κανω!ενα σαντουιτς και μια γλυκια για μεσημερι και το βραδυ μια αλμυρη και μια γλυκια!δοκιμασε με φερρερο σοκολατα,πουρακια,τρουφα και μπισκοτο και θα με θυμηθεις!ολα αυτα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα σε μερα cheat meal!


Cheat day θες να πεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> Cheat day θες να πεις


σωστο κι αυτο!ναι βασικα προσπαθω να ειναι ενα μονο το απαγορευμενο γευμα αλλα αποτυχια!εσυ καθε ποτε κανεις cheat meal και χαιρονται οι ψησταριες?

----------


## Manos1989

Ε ρε μπελά που βρήκαμε πάλι με τα cheat!
Κάθε τόσο βγαίνει και ένα θεματάκι αντίστοιχο και με πιάνουν τα ψυχολογικά μου!
Είμαι και όλη μέρα μέσα χειρουργημένος άνθρωπος,δεν είναι δύσκολο να καμφθούν οι αντιστάσεις μου.
Με λίγα λόγια.......
ΚΟΨΤΕ! :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> σωστο κι αυτο!ναι βασικα προσπαθω να ειναι ενα μονο το απαγορευμενο γευμα αλλα αποτυχια!εσυ καθε ποτε κανεις cheat meal και χαιρονται οι ψησταριες?



Εγω προσπαθω για μια φορα το μηνα,αλλα μπορει να τυχει και 2η.Πχ εχουμε κανονισει μια καλη παρεα απο το γυμναστηριο για αυριο!!Θα τραβηξω και φωτο αν μπορεσω,χαχα.Υπολογιζω στα 150γρ πρωτεινη,50-60γρ λιπαρα και αλλα τοσα γρ υδατανθρακα απ τις μπυρες!!Θα φαω και κανα μισοκιλο μαρουλι για να καθυστερησω την πεψη κι ολα καλα :01. Mr. Green: 





> Ε ρε μπελά που βρήκαμε πάλι με τα cheat!
> Κάθε τόσο βγαίνει και ένα θεματάκι αντίστοιχο και με πιάνουν τα ψυχολογικά μου!
> Είμαι και όλη μέρα μέσα χειρουργημένος άνθρωπος,δεν είναι δύσκολο να καμφθούν οι αντιστάσεις μου.
> Με λίγα λόγια.......
> ΚΟΨΤΕ!



Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανεις ενα cheat,δε σε βλεπω πολυ καλα :01. Razz:

----------


## traffic

ηθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση,Ακολουθώ διατροφη όγκου,ειμαι 73 kg 1.71 m υψος.Η διατροφη μου έχει ως εξής 
2930 Kcal
345 g  carbs
250 g προτεϊνη 
61 g  fat
Οταν θα ανεβώ κιλά ,σκέφτομαι να αφήσω ίδιους του υδατάνθρακες και να παρω τις παραπανω θερμιδες που χρειαζομαι απο λιπαρα και πρωτεϊνες,γιατι απ οσο κατλαβενω και ακουω μονο για ενεργεια χρειαζονται οι παραπανω υδατανθρακες και δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζομαι παραπανω απο αυτους που περνω....τι λετε εσεις?

----------


## Vinn

> ηθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση,Ακολουθώ διατροφη όγκου,ειμαι 73 kg 1.71 m υψος.Η διατροφη μου έχει ως εξής 
> 2930 Kcal
> 345 g  carbs
> 250 g προτεϊνη 
> 61 g  fat
> Οταν θα ανεβώ κιλά ,σκέφτομαι να αφήσω ίδιους του υδατάνθρακες και να παρω τις παραπανω θερμιδες που χρειαζομαι απο λιπαρα και πρωτεϊνες,γιατι απ οσο κατλαβενω και ακουω μονο για ενεργεια χρειαζονται οι παραπανω υδατανθρακες και δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζομαι παραπανω απο αυτους που περνω....τι λετε εσεις?



Εγω θα σου πω ναι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Πιστευω θα βοηθησουν το σωμα σου τα λιπαρα περισσοτερο απ οτι οι υδατανθρακες

----------


## noz1989

εγω λεω να κοψεις τυλαχιστον 50 γρ πρωτεινη και να βαλεις λιπαρα!

----------


## Eddie

> εγω λεω να κοψεις τυλαχιστον 50 γρ πρωτεινη και να βαλεις λιπαρα!


Ετσι!!Αν οχι 50 κοψε 20-30 τουλαχιστον,ειναι πολλα τα γρ για τα κιλα σου.

Και οπωσδηποτε ανεβασε τα λιπαρα!!

----------


## traffic

και εγω στην αρχή έτρωγα λιγότερη πρωτεϊνη αλλα μετα απο συζητήσεις που έκανα με διάφορους συναθλητες στο γυμναστηριο ,κατεληξα στο οτι για μεγιστα οφελη πρεπει να καταναλωνουμε τουλαχιστον 3,5 και πανω γ πρωτείνης.Εγω παντα ετρωγα 2.5 το λιγοτερο με 3γ ανα σωματικο κιλο.....Τωρα μιας και χρειαζομαι θερμιδες για τον ογκο πιστευω πως είναι καλυτερα να τις παρω απο λιπαρα για να μην βαλω και αρκετο λίπος...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

παιδια στο στερεο γευμα μετα την προπονηση γυρω στις 9μιση-10...αμα βαλω μπαλσαμικο με πετιμεζι στη μαρουλασαλατα παιζει τπτ με το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη??πειτε ΟΧΙ pleaaaseee :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> παιδια στο στερεο γευμα μετα την προπονηση γυρω στις 9μιση-10...αμα βαλω μπαλσαμικο με *πετιμεζι* στη μαρουλασαλατα παιζει τπτ με το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη??πειτε ΟΧΙ pleaaaseee


για κανε μια μεταφραση! :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> για κανε μια μεταφραση!


 ειναι παράγωγο του μούστου...βραζεις νομιζω σταφυλια και βγαινει αυτο...google it :01. Razz: ...ειναι απλα Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο...μαζι με μπαλσαμικο...ασεεε...ΚΟΛΑΣΗ :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

μια χαρα ειναι!!  βαλε!!

----------


## Kolorizos

παιδια διαβασα το βιβλιο anabolic diet και λεει πως για ογκο το σωστο ειναι 
high protein/low carbs/high fat
τι λετε ειμαι σε δηλημα καθως μπαινω στον ογκο και δεν το εχει δοκιμασει κανιες??

----------


## Αντωνης

Παιδες οι βραστες γαριδες εχουν πολυ καλα stats,γιατι δεν υπαρχουν σε καμια απ τις διατροφες που εχω δει εδω περα?
Καθολου carbs και λιπαρα,οτι πρεπει για πηγη πρωτεινης.Εκτος του οτι ειναι ευπεπτες ,πιο γευστικες  και πιο οικονομικες απ τα φιλετα.

Και γενικοτερα βλεπω μονο κρεας και σχεδον καθολου θαλασσινα πλην του τονου,γιατι ετσι?

----------


## Devil

> παιδια διαβασα το βιβλιο anabolic diet και λεει πως για ογκο το σωστο ειναι 
> high protein/low carbs/high fat
> τι λετε ειμαι σε δηλημα καθως μπαινω στον ογκο και δεν το εχει δοκιμασει κανιες??


το εχω δοκιμασει

προσωπικα δεν με βολευει καθολου στη μαζα αν και παλι τους carb δεν τους εχω πολυ high

----------


## vAnY

Για τις γαριδες δεν ξερω αλλα απο ψαρια εκτος τονου, υπαρχουν επιλογες πολλες, οπως σολωμο, σαρδελλες. γαυρος,μπακαλιαρος... :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil

> Παιδες οι βραστες γαριδες εχουν πολυ καλα stats,γιατι δεν υπαρχουν σε καμια απ τις διατροφες που εχω δει εδω περα?
> Καθολου carbs και λιπαρα,οτι πρεπει για πηγη πρωτεινης.Εκτος του οτι ειναι ευπεπτες ,πιο γευστικες  και πιο οικονομικες απ τα φιλετα.
> 
> Και γενικοτερα βλεπω μονο κρεας και σχεδον καθολου θαλασσινα πλην του τονου,γιατι ετσι?


γαριδες πιο φτηνες απο φιλετο κοτοπουλο λιγο δυσκολο...... :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

> ειναι παράγωγο του μούστου...βραζεις νομιζω σταφυλια και βγαινει αυτο...google it...ειναι απλα Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ο...μαζι με μπαλσαμικο...ασεεε...ΚΟΛΑΣΗ


Παντως και το μπαλσαμικο τις εχει τις θερμιδουλες του...
10 kcals ανα κουταλια..
Εγω το αποφευγω γιατι αν βαλω,θα βαλω μιση κουπα.!!

----------


## Αντωνης

> γαριδες πιο φτηνες απο φιλετο κοτοπουλο λιγο δυσκολο......


Εμενα μου ρχονται φθηνοτερα,μπορει κιολας επειδη το κρεοπωλειο της περιοχης μου ειναι φαρμακειο απο αποψη τιμων....

----------


## Eddie

> Και γενικοτερα βλεπω μονο κρεας και σχεδον καθολου θαλασσινα πλην του τονου,γιατι ετσι?


Εγω τρωω καθε μερα και διαφορετικο,επιλεγω αναμεσα σε λαυρακι,τσιπουρα,πεστροφα και σολωμο.Τονος και σαρδελες μονο σε περιπτωσεις αναγκης.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Παντως και το μπαλσαμικο τις εχει τις θερμιδουλες του...
> 10 kcals ανα κουταλια..
> Εγω το αποφευγω γιατι αν βαλω,θα βαλω μιση κουπα.!!


 δεν με νοιαζουν οι θερμιδες νταξ δε λιπωνω....εδω απο την παρασκευη μεχρι τη δευτερα ειχα φαει συνολικα 7 πιτογυρα με σως,ντοματα,πατατα,και γυρο χοιρινο και δεν πηρα ουτε γραμμαριο :01. Razz: τα λατρευω

----------


## lila_1

> δεν με νοιαζουν οι θερμιδες νταξ δε λιπωνω....εδω απο την παρασκευη μεχρι τη δευτερα ειχα φαει συνολικα 7 πιτογυρα με σως,ντοματα,πατατα,και γυρο χοιρινο και δεν πηρα ουτε γραμμαριοτα λατρευω


Ε τοτε βουρ στον πατσα!    :08. Turtle:

----------


## adior

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει ενα αυγο βραστο, μια μεριδα φιλετο περκα,
κ μια μεριδα μοσχαρι?

ευχαριστω.

----------


## wonderboy

Ενα αυγο εχει περιππου 4-6 γραμμ.πρωτεινης,αναλογα και το μεγεθος,τα αλλα που ρωτας δεν μετριουνται με μεριδα αλλα με γαμμαρια

----------


## giannis64

> μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει ενα αυγο βραστο, μια μεριδα φιλετο περκα,
> κ μια μεριδα μοσχαρι?
> 
> ευχαριστω.


καλα ειναι να ψαχνεις λιγο στο φορουμ για θεματα που σε ενδιαφερουν, πριν ανοιξεις ενα καινουργιο!

----------


## Θανασης

Παιδια καλησπερα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω,ποτε βλεπουμε οτι αποδιδει η διατροφη ογκου?Αν παιρνουμε μισο κιλο την βδομαδα?1 κιλο?Ποσο?

----------


## Devil

αν παιρνεις μισο κιλο το 2βδομαδο

για αρχαριους μπορει να ειναι και μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα

----------


## ee4649

> αν παιρνεις μισο κιλο το 2βδομαδο
> 
> για αρχαριους μπορει να ειναι και μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα


Αν δηλ με σωστή διατροφή όγκου κ με 1-2 cheat meals την εβδομάδα παίρνουμε 2 κιλά/μήνα ήμαστε λογικά σε καλό δρόμο?

Αν και εγώ πιστεύω το ποιο αντιπροσωπευτικό για να καταλάβουμε αν τα κιλά που βάζουμε είναι "καλά" είναι αν ανεβάζουμε κιλά στο γυμν...

----------


## Ramrod

> Αν και εγώ πιστεύω το ποιο αντιπροσωπευτικό για να καταλάβουμε αν τα κιλά που βάζουμε είναι "καλά" είναι αν ανεβάζουμε κιλά στο γυμν...


Δεν ισχύει...

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Δεν ισχύει...


Συμφωνω.
Εκανα λιγο χαζη διατροφη περσυ(δλδ οχι ακριβως ογκου αλλά ουτε και γραμμωσης) και παρολαυτα ανεβασα αρκετα σε δυναμη σε ολες σχεδον τις ομαδες
Σηκωνα περιπου 15-20% περισσοτερα ατσαλια σε οποιαδηποτε ασκηση αλλα η διαφορα που εδειχνε το σωμα μου "στο ματι" και στις μετρησεις δεν ηταν ουτε το μισο

Οποτε υποθετω εκανα κατι σαν 'προπονηση δυναμης΄ χωρις να εχω αντιστοιχη αυξηση οπτικα σε ογκο και μουσκλια. Οχι οτι δεν ειχα, οχι αντιστοιχη ομως

----------


## Devil

λολ.....εεε???

κατσε σορρυ αλλα πως εγινε αυτο???

ποσο καιρο πας γυμναστηριο?

και τι προγραμμα εκανες???

20% επανω σε κιλα ειναι παρα πολυ

----------


## Ramrod

> λολ.....εεε???
> 
> κατσε σορρυ αλλα πως εγινε αυτο???
> 
> ποσο καιρο πας γυμναστηριο?
> 
> και τι προγραμμα εκανες???
> 
> 20% επανω σε κιλα ειναι παρα πολυ


όχι πάντα...εξαρτάται σε τι επίπεδο βρίσκεσαι...αν τα μεγιστα κιλά είναι 50 δε μπορείς σε ένα χρόνο να πας στα 60? Μη σου πω και λίγο είναι...

----------


## Devil

> όχι πάντα...εξαρτάται σε τι επίπεδο βρίσκεσαι...αν τα μεγιστα κιλά είναι 50 δε μπορείς *σε ένα χρόνο* να πας στα 60? Μη σου πω και λίγο είναι...


δεν ειπε σε ποσο καιρο....

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια αμα εχω για πρωινο πιτακι βρωμης που το ειδα στις συνταγες χρειαζομαι και τιποτα αλλο για πρωτο γευμα η εχει τα απαραιτητα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

νομιζω καλα ειναι αλλα εξαρταται τι βαζεις εσυ μεσα....

----------


## alexis

μετα την προπονηση επερνα πρωτεινη και μια κουταλια μελι και σημερα αγορασα δεξτροζη να συνεχισο να περνω την μια κουταλια μελι μετα την προπονηση +δεξτροζη??

----------


## Niiick

Kαποια κλισε και στανταρ δε μπορω να τα καταλαβω ουτε να τα αποδεκτω.
Μια καλη διατροφη ογκου οπως λεει ο φιλος devil και αλλοι(με διακυμανσεις στις θερμιδες φανταζομαι)αποδιδει μισο κιλο τις δυο βδομαδες, δηλαδη ενα κιλο το μηνα. Οταν λεμε καλη διατροφη ογκου παντα εννοω χωρις να γινεις σα σαμπρελα.

Δηλαδη σε ενα χρονο με καλη διατροφη ογκου +12 καλα κιλα.


Περιεργα πραγματα.


Οπως με το τρια μυικα κιλα το χρονο. Δηλαδη αμα κανεις πεντε χρονια 3χ5=15 βαλε και οτι αρχαριος παιρνεις πιο ευκολα ε εικοσι μυικα κιλα πανω. Κατλερ το νου σου ερχομαι.

----------


## Devil

> Kαποια κλισε και στανταρ δε μπορω να τα καταλαβω ουτε να τα αποδεκτω.
> Μια καλη διατροφη ογκου οπως λεει ο φιλος devil και αλλοι(με διακυμανσεις στις θερμιδες φανταζομαι)αποδιδει μισο κιλο τις δυο βδομαδες, δηλαδη ενα κιλο το μηνα. Οταν λεμε καλη διατροφη ογκου παντα εννοω χωρις να γινεις σα σαμπρελα.
> 
> Δηλαδη σε ενα χρονο με καλη διατροφη ογκου +12 καλα κιλα.
> 
> 
> Περιεργα πραγματα.
> 
> 
> Οπως με το τρια μυικα κιλα το χρονο. Δηλαδη αμα κανεις πεντε χρονια 3χ5=15 βαλε και οτι αρχαριος παιρνεις πιο ευκολα ε εικοσι μυικα κιλα πανω. Κατλερ το νου σου ερχομαι.


ειναι πολλα που παιζουν ρολο

ενα απο τα βασικοτερα ειναι η ομεοσταση του ανθρωπινου σωματος να κρατησει κια ισοροπια

αλλη ειναι η προπονηση που κανει καποιος και η διατροφη

το ποσα κιλα θα παρεις στο βαθος του χρονου δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις ειναι παντα θεωριτικο

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια θα ηθελα να μαθω ποσο κραταει η περιοδος ογκου και ποσο η περιοδος γραμμωσης????? :01. Wink:

----------


## StefPat

> ρε παιδια θα ηθελα να μαθω ποσο κραταει η περιοδος ογκου και ποσο η περιοδος γραμμωσης?????


Δεν έχω ακούσει να υπάρχει όριο.. εκτός κι αν περάσουν δεκαετίες...

----------


## Devil

> ρε παιδια θα ηθελα να μαθω ποσο κραταει η περιοδος ογκου και ποσο η περιοδος γραμμωσης?????


αναλογα με την % λιπους που εχεις 

και σε τι % λιπους θες να φτασεις

----------


## StefPat

Α, ναι, άμα βάζεις στόχους, είναι μέχρι να τους εκπληρώσεις.
Αλλά αν τους εκπληρώσεις, κι με τον κόπο βλεπεις αποτέλεσμα, τότε... μπορεί να πωρωθείς κι να συνεχίσεις (κι δν είναι αρνητικό!)

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alexis

> μετα την προπονηση επερνα πρωτεινη και μια κουταλια μελι και σημερα αγορασα δεξτροζη να συνεχισο να περνω την μια κουταλια μελι μετα την προπονηση +δεξτροζη??


τι λετε παιδια??

----------


## arisfwtis

whey και δεξτροζη φτανει

----------


## alexis

ok ευχαριστο!!

----------


## Nestoras

Παιδιά για τους έτοιμους τοματοπελτέδες τύπου Pummaro τι γνώμη έχετε; Όταν κάνω όσπρια και δεν έχω χρόνο να τρίψω ντομάτα, τους χρησιμοποιώ και δίνουν πολύ ωραία γεύση. Παίρνω Champion Μαρινόπουλου, ψιλοκομμένες αποφλοιωμένες ελληνικές ντομάτες και στη συσκευασία γράφει Πρωτείνες 1,2 g, Υδατάνθρακες 3,2 g και Λιπαρά <0,2g. Επειδή θέλω να χάσω λίπος, είναι οκ να τα χρησιμοποιώ; Σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια συντηρητικά, αλλά από άποψη θερμιδών είναι οκ; Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Devil

> Η πρωτεΐνη χρειάζεται στην φάση κατά την οποία ο μυς αναδομείται. Η αναδόμηση δεν αρχίζει με το που βγαίνεις από το γυμναστήριο, αλλά κάποιες ώρες μετά. Συνεπώς, εάν πάρεις πρωτεΐνη αμέσως μετά την προπόνησή σου, πολύ απλά την περισσότερη θα την «αποχαιρετήσεις» όταν πας προς νερού σου. 
> 
> Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση, ο μυς είναι «κατεστραμένος» και τότε είναι η καλύτερη ώρα για να βάλεις υδατάνθρακα. 
> 
> Λυπάμαι φίλε μου, αλλά ισχύει.


τι λες????

δλδ μ λες οτι κατουρας την προτεινη που παιρνεις μετα την προπονηση????

που τα βρικες αυτα γραμμενα????


και γιατι λυπασαι???

----------


## Devil

> Αλλα λες εδω, αλλα εκει, και αλλα παραπερα;
> 
> Τι ισχυει τελικα!!!!



ε???? ειπα πουθενα το αντιθετο???

καλα τεσπα οτι και να πω εσυ το δικο σου θα κανεις 

οποτε αμα θες συνεχισε εδω

----------


## arisfwtis

> Παιδιά για τους έτοιμους τοματοπελτέδες τύπου Pummaro τι γνώμη έχετε; Όταν κάνω όσπρια και δεν έχω χρόνο να τρίψω ντομάτα, τους χρησιμοποιώ και δίνουν πολύ ωραία γεύση. Παίρνω Champion Μαρινόπουλου, ψιλοκομμένες αποφλοιωμένες ελληνικές ντομάτες και στη συσκευασία γράφει Πρωτείνες 1,2 g, Υδατάνθρακες 3,2 g και Λιπαρά <0,2g. Επειδή θέλω να χάσω λίπος, είναι οκ να τα χρησιμοποιώ; Σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια συντηρητικά, αλλά από άποψη θερμιδών είναι οκ; Ευχαριστώ...



σαλτσες κλπ δν ειναι οτι καλυτερο στην γραμμωση
και εξαλου δν ξερεις και ποσο ζαχαρη εχουν αυτα μεσα

----------


## lila_1

Δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τους τοματοπελτεδες και τον πολτο τοματας γενικα.Συμπυκνωμενος χυμος ειναι.Δεν εχει προσθετα.
Απλως δεν εχει τις ινες και την αξια της φρεσκιας τοματας.

----------


## Levrone

> Δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τους τοματοπελτεδες και τον πολτο τοματας γενικα.Συμπυκνωμενος χυμος ειναι.Δεν εχει προσθετα.
> Απλως δεν εχει τις ινες και την αξια της φρεσκιας τοματας.


δηλαδη δεν εχει συντηρητικα ο ντοματοπελτες? το πουμαρο συγκρινεται με την φρεσκια ντοματα?

----------


## mekefi

ρε παιδια,τα αμυγδαλα γιατι τα τρωτε???τι προσφερουν?

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε παιδια,τα αμυγδαλα γιατι τα τρωτε???τι προσφερουν?


λιπαρα κ πρωτεινη.

----------


## Eddie

> ρε παιδια,τα αμυγδαλα γιατι τα τρωτε???τι προσφερουν?


Πρωτεινη και υγιεινα λιπαρα!Οχι μονο τα αμυγδαλα,σχεδον ολοι οι ξηροι καρποι που ειναι οσο το δυνατον ανεπεξεργαστοι.Φουντουκια,φυστικια,κασιους,brazil nuts,καρυδια κλπ.

Ολα αψητα και αναλατα εννοειται.

----------


## Devil

> ρε παιδια,τα αμυγδαλα γιατι τα τρωτε???τι προσφερουν?


λιπαρα μονακορεστα

----------


## mekefi

χμ..

αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν 20 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100,καπου εκει
εγω επαιρνα κασιους αναλατα,παλια,

τωρα για μονοακορεστα λιπαρα,αυτο δεν το ηξερα,
παιρνω ιχθυαιλεα και οσονουπο θα παρω φυστικοβουτηρο
δεν ειμαι καλυμενος απο τα μονοακορεστα???

----------


## Devil

> χμ..
> 
> αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν 20 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100,καπου εκει
> εγω επαιρνα κασιους αναλατα,παλια,
> 
> τωρα για μονοακορεστα λιπαρα,αυτο δεν το ηξερα,
> παιρνω ιχθυαιλεα και οσονουπο θα παρω φυστικοβουτηρο
> δεν ειμαι καλυμενος απο τα μονοακορεστα???


αμα βαζεις λαδακι στο φαι μια χαρα καλυμενος εισαι :01. Wink:

----------


## mekefi

> αμα βαζεις λαδακι στο φαι μια χαρα καλυμενος εισαι


χαχαχα    τοσο απλα!!!!
  η φαση ειναι οτι δεν τρωω λαδερα,μονο με βουτηρο μαγειρευω
αν το λαδι που βαζω στην σαλατα ομως κανει,τοτε ειμαι ενταξει!!!!


ευχαριστω πολυ             :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> χαχαχα    τοσο απλα!!!!
>   η φαση ειναι οτι δεν τρωω λαδερα,μονο με βουτηρο μαγειρευω
> αν το λαδι που βαζω στην σαλατα ομως κανει,τοτε ειμαι ενταξει!!!!
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ



βαλε απο 2 κουταλιες λαδι στο φαι σου και εισαι κομπλε :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> δηλαδη δεν εχει συντηρητικα ο ντοματοπελτες? το πουμαρο συγκρινεται με την φρεσκια ντοματα?


Eιπα οτι δεν εχει την αξια της φρεσκιας αρα οχι δεν συγκρινεται,δεν ξερω αν εχει συντηρητικα,αλλα δεν εχει καποιο αλλο προσθετο.Ειναι απλα χυμος ντοματας ,αν δεν μπορεις για χ ψ λογους να φας τη φρεσκια και ο πελτες καλος ειναι.Ή καλυτερα δεν ειναι κακος.

----------


## Levrone

ειναι φουλ στο συντηρητικο. 

Ρητορικο ηταν το ερωτημα.

Τωρα να μην τριψεις λιγη ντοματα ποσο χρονο μπορει να θελει?

----------


## lila_1

> ειναι φουλ στο συντηρητικο. 
> 
> Ρητορικο ηταν το ερωτημα.
> 
> Τωρα να μην τριψεις λιγη ντοματα ποσο χρονο μπορει να θελει?


Δεν ειναι μονο το τριψημο...Καποιους τους ενοχλει η φλουδα και χρειαζεται αποφλοιωση.
Εγω ας πουμε εχω αλλεργια στις ντοματες,εαν ερθουν σε επαφη με το δερμα μου γεμιζω εξανθηματα.Οπως επισης και αν τις καταναλωσω.Παραδοξως ο τοματοχυμος δεν με ενοχλει!Μαλλον εχω θεμα με τις φρεσκιες.
Οποτε μου χει κατσει μια χαρα ως λυση ο χυμος.Και νομιζω δεν εχει καν συντηρητικα.Απαξ και τον ανοιξεις πρεπει να τον καταναλωσεις.

----------


## Levrone

> Και νομιζω δεν εχει καν συντηρητικα.Απαξ και τον ανοιξεις πρεπει να τον καταναλωσεις.


ειναι φουλ συντηρητικα , καταρχην αντεχει τοσες μερες σε ραφι, πως γινεται αυτο?

----------


## KeyserSoze

> όχι πάντα...εξαρτάται σε τι επίπεδο βρίσκεσαι...αν τα μεγιστα κιλά είναι 50 δε μπορείς σε ένα χρόνο να πας στα 60? Μη σου πω και λίγο είναι...


Aυτο
Ξεκινησα απο πχ 70 κιλα παγκο και πριν τις διακοπες και το cutting μετα επαιζα 90 κοντα(ναι, μιλαμε για κοντα 9 μηνες)

ΥΓ. Αν θυμαμαι καλα οταν τα εψαχνα, τα φουντουκια και τα Αιγινης εχουν αυξημενες πρωτεινες σε σχεση με τα κασιους και τα αμυγδαλα που εχουν αυξημενα καλα λιπαρα

----------


## razor

παιδια γνωριζω οτι το τσαι διεγείρει το νευρικό σύστημα και αυξάνει την αντοχή στην κούραση.. συνεπως, ενδεικνυται η χρηση του πριν την προπονηση? αν ναι ποση ωρα πριν να καταναλωνεται και ποσα φακελακια? επισης πειραζει αν θα ειναι πρασινο τσαι?

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια γνωριζω οτι το τσαι διεγείρει το νευρικό σύστημα και αυξάνει την αντοχή στην κούραση.. συνεπως, ενδεικνυται η χρηση του πριν την προπονηση? αν ναι ποση ωρα πριν να καταναλωνεται και ποσα φακελακια? επισης πειραζει αν θα ειναι πρασινο τσαι?


φιλε 1 με 1,5 ωρα πριν την προπονηση καταναλωνω τσαι, πρασινο, και χυμα του βουνου, οχι φακελακια Lipton και τετοια.. αυτα ειναι μουφες.

----------


## Devil

δεν εχεις καμια τρελη διεγερση

αλλα γενικα το πρασινο τσαι ειναι πολυ αντιοξιδοτικο

----------


## Αντωνης

Ρε παιδια τελικα μια φετα γαλοπουλας ποσα γρ. πρωτεινης εχει?Ολες οι αποψεις που εχω ακουσει εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα στην εκτιμηση,και οσο και αν εχω ψαξει στο νετ δεν εχω βρει τιποτα επι του θεματος.

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρε παιδια τελικα μια φετα γαλοπουλας ποσα γρ. πρωτεινης εχει?Ολες οι αποψεις που εχω ακουσει εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα στην εκτιμηση,και οσο και αν εχω ψαξει στο νετ δεν εχω βρει τιποτα επι του θεματος.


φιλε..

εξαρταται ποσο μεγαλη ειναι η φετα,κ ποσο χοντρα ειναι κομμενη.

τι ρωτας τωρα?? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Αντωνης

Εε ελα μωρε πανω κατω ρωταω,παρε ως δειγμα αυτες που σου κοβουν στα σ/μ  :01. Wink: ,που στα περισσοτερα σου κοβουν πανω κατω το ιδιο

----------


## beefmeup

> Εε ελα μωρε πανω κατω ρωταω,παρε ως δειγμα αυτες που σου κοβουν στα σ/μ


ρε συ,εγω περνω αυτο το φουαντρε.

αλλες φορες μου το κοβουν με διπλο παχος,αλλες πιο λεπτο.
κ μετα εχει να κανει κ το μεγεθος..αν ειναι απτην μεση ειναι μεγαλυτερο,αποτι αν στο κοψουν απτην ακρη.

γραμμαρια θες να ξερεις για να το υπολογισεις αυτο που λες,οχι μεγεθος.

----------


## Αντωνης

Oκ,ας πουμε στα 10 γρ,εχει γυρω στα 3-4 γρ πρωτεινης?

----------


## MichalisPorke

Ρε παιδια 300 γρ βρασμενο ρυζι δεν ειναι παρα πολυ??Εννοω εγω χρειαζομαι 2240 θερμιδες και σε καθε γευμα πρεπει να τρωω 300 γρ ρυζι βρασμενο..Δεν ειναι παρα πολυ?? :01. Sad:

----------


## napoli

Σ'αυτες που παιρνω εγω(μιμικος 1%) 4 στα 17-μια φετα

----------


## Eddie

> Oκ,ας πουμε στα 10 γρ,εχει γυρω στα 3-4 γρ πρωτεινης?


Με τιποτα τοσο!!!

Το στηθος που ειναι το καθαροτερο εχει 28% και συ αναφερεσαι σε 30-40% πρωτεινη!!

1-2 με το ζορι :01. Wink:

----------


## napoli

Το ρυζι καστανο που εχω λεει στα 62.5γρ. 215θερμ.,46υδατ κλπ.Εμεις ξερω οτι το ρυζι το μετραμε ωμο.Αυτοι για να βγαλουν
αυτες τις πληροφοριες το μετρανε πώς??Ωμο κι αυτοι???

----------


## giannis64

> Ρε παιδια 300 γρ βρασμενο ρυζι δεν ειναι παρα πολυ??Εννοω εγω χρειαζομαι 2240 θερμιδες και σε καθε γευμα πρεπει να τρωω 300 γρ ρυζι βρασμενο..Δεν ειναι παρα πολυ??


ναι ειναι πολυ!  βρασμενο γυρο στα 180-200 γρ!

----------


## Eddie

> ναι ειναι πολυ!  βρασμενο γυρο στα 180-200 γρ!


Εμενα παντως αβραστο 80 γρ μου βγαινει 240.

----------


## giannis64

240??? :02. Shock:  
εμενα τοσο οσο εγραψα!!

τι ρυζι ειναι ρε βασιλη?

----------


## Eddie

> 240??? 
> εμενα τοσο οσο εγραψα!!
> 
> τι ρυζι ειναι ρε βασιλη?


Αγκρινο καστανο!!φυσικο οχι βαμμενο,χαχαχ

Γι αυτο πρεπει να το μετραμε αβραστο!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> τι ρυζι ειναι ρε βασιλη?


απο πορτοκαλια.

----------


## Αντωνης

Oκ φχαριστω eddie!

----------


## giannis64

εγώ για το μπασματι (απλο ρυζι) μιλάω!

νομίζω ότι το καστανό κρατάει όντως πιο πολύ νερό!

----------


## giannis64

> απο πορτοκαλια.


 :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## MichalisPorke

> εγώ για το μπασματι (απλο ρυζι) μιλάω!
> 
> νομίζω ότι το καστανό κρατάει όντως πιο πολύ νερό!


Και εγω για μπασματη λεω φιλε μου αλλα θα το ξαναμετρησω να δω..Παντως πολυ δυσκολο να φαω 100 γρ(ωμο 100 μιλαω)! :01. Mr. Green: ..Το τρωω αλλα με μεγαλη δυσκολια..Δεν ξερω τωρα αν ειμαι ο μονος.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και εγω για μπασματη λεω φιλε μου αλλα θα το ξαναμετρησω να δω..Παντως πολυ δυσκολο να φαω 100 γρ(ωμο 100 μιλαω)!..Το τρωω αλλα με μεγαλη δυσκολια..Δεν ξερω τωρα αν ειμαι ο μονος..


 το εχω κανει και με περισσοτερο ρυζι +2 μπιφτεκια και κρεμα γαλακτος και μαρουλοσαλατα με μπαλσαμικο και πετιμεζι!!!Ρευομουνα απο το μεσημερι που το εφαγα,κατα τη διαρκεια του γυμναστηριου και μεχρι το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω...μετα δεν ξερω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## d3m

Υπαρχει καποια διαφορα αν 6 αυγα αντι να τα φαμε βραστα τα κανουμε ομελετα?To ακουσα σημερα στο γυμ απο καποιον που λεει οτι και να μην βαλουμε καθολου λαδι θα εχει περισσοτερα λιππαρα απο 6 βραστα αυγα. :01. Unsure:

----------


## MichalisPorke

> το εχω κανει και με περισσοτερο ρυζι +2 μπιφτεκια και κρεμα γαλακτος και μαρουλοσαλατα με μπαλσαμικο και πετιμεζι!!!Ρευομουνα απο το μεσημερι που το εφαγα,κατα τη διαρκεια του γυμναστηριου και μεχρι το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω...μετα δεν ξερω


χαχα ναι μονο που πρεπει να τρωω 3 γευματα με τοσο ρυζι! :01. Razz:  :02. Puke:

----------


## MichalisPorke

> Υπαρχει καποια διαφορα αν 6 αυγα αντι να τα φαμε βραστα τα κανουμε ομελετα?To ακουσα σημερα στο γυμ απο καποιον που λεει οτι και να μην βαλουμε καθολου λαδι θα εχει περισσοτερα λιππαρα απο 6 βραστα αυγα.


Μπαα δεν νομιζω να παιζει..Εγω σαν ομελετα περιπου το κανω αλλα βαζω μια σταγονα λαδι λογο του οτι ειμαι σε ογκο και λογο του οτι δεν τρωω συχνα αυγα παρα μονο αν μου λειψει η πρωτεινη..

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια να ρωτησω ποση ποσοτητα πατατας αντιστοιχει σε 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι?

----------


## giannis64

> Υπαρχει καποια διαφορα αν 6 αυγα αντι να τα φαμε βραστα τα κανουμε ομελετα?To ακουσα σημερα στο γυμ απο καποιον που λεει οτι και να μην βαλουμε καθολου λαδι θα εχει περισσοτερα λιππαρα απο 6 βραστα αυγα.


απλα στην ομελετα ανεβενουν η θερμιδες τους!

----------


## lila_1

:02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: 

Ρε πατε καλα?
Λετε να μεταβαλονται τα συστατικα του αυγου απο τον τροπο ψησιματος?

Εκτος αν ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΤΕ οτιδηποτε αλλο ΕΚΤΟΣ αυγου.

(τοση σκεψη θελει??)

----------


## giannis64

οτιδήποτε τρόφιμο ανάλογα το είδος μαγειρέματος αλλάζουν η θερμίδες του!

Έστω και λίγο!

edit: απο βραστο σε ομελετα μιλαμε!

----------


## lila_1

> οτιδήποτε τρόφιμο ανάλογα το είδος μαγειρέματος αλλάζουν η θερμίδες του!
> 
> Έστω και λίγο!
> 
> edit: απο βραστο σε ομελετα μιλαμε!


Οχι.Σε Οποιοδηποτε τροφιμο αναλογα με το ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΙΣ στο μαγειρεμα ,αλλαζουν οι θερμιδες του.
Αν τα 5 αυγα τα ριξεις σε ενα μπολ  και τα χτυπησεις και οπως ειναι τα ριξεις στο αντικολλητικο,θα παρεις μια ομελετα με την ιδια θρεπτικη αξια των 5 βραστων αυγων.
Αν στα χτυπημενα αυγα ριξεις και λαδι,θα παρεις την αξια των 5 αυγων συν το λαδι.

----------


## giannis64

μην ξεχνάς και κάποια λιπαρά που από ακόρεστα μπορούν να γίνουν κορεσμένα με το τηγάνι!

----------


## Eddie

> μην ξεχνάς και κάποια λιπαρά που από ακόρεστα μπορούν να γίνουν κορεσμένα με το τηγάνι!


Αυτο ξερω και γω.

Παραδειγμα το ελαιολαδο,εχει τα ιδια λιπαρα ωμο και τηγανισμενο??

----------


## lila_1

> Αυτο ξερω και γω.
> 
> Παραδειγμα το ελαιολαδο,εχει τα ιδια λιπαρα ωμο και τηγανισμενο??


Καταρχην,δεν υφισταται κατι τετοιο για το αυγο.
Δευτερον δε μιλησαμε για λαδια αλλα για τροπο ψησιματος.
Τριτον το λαδι ιδιες θερμιδες θα εχει ειτε τηγανιτο ειτε ωμο.

Το ποσο ΥΓΙΕΙΝΟ ειναι,ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Για διατροφικη/θερμιδικη αξια μιλαμε.

----------


## Eddie

> Καταρχην,δεν υφισταται κατι τετοιο για το αυγο.
> Δευτερον δε μιλησαμε για λαδια αλλα για τροπο ψησιματος.
> Τριτον το λαδι ιδιες θερμιδες θα εχει ειτε τηγανιτο ειτε ωμο.
> 
> Το ποσο ΥΓΙΕΙΝΟ ειναι,ειναι αλλο θεμα.
> Για διατροφικη/θερμιδικη αξια μιλαμε.


Γιατι??Πολυακορεστα εχει και το αυγο πολυακορεστα και το ελαιολαδο.Αν βαλεις το ελαιολαδο στο τηγανι θα γινει κορεσμενο(λογικα) το αυγο γιατι να μη γινει???

Σιγουρα οχι επειδη η κοτα ειναι αλανιαρα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιατι??Πολυακορεστα εχει και το αυγο πολυακορεστα και το ελαιολαδο.Αν βαλεις το ελαιολαδο στο τηγανι θα γινει κορεσμενο(λογικα) το αυγο γιατι να μη γινει???
> 
> Σιγουρα οχι επειδη η κοτα ειναι αλανιαρα.


αλλο το αυγο,αλλο το λαδι αλλο η κοτα..μην τα μπερδευουμε.

θερμιδικα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να υπαρχουν διαφορες σε αυτουσες τροφες.
διατροφικα,κ να υπαρχουν,ειναι αμελητεες..αλλιως θα πεφταμε εξω σε ολους τους υπολογισμους μας περι διατροφης,ρε σεις..

οποτε,ποιος ο λογος για το ψυρισμα?? :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> οποτε,ποιος ο λογος για το ψυρισμα??


Αυτο το μαργαριταρι :



> Υπαρχει καποια διαφορα αν 6 αυγα αντι να τα φαμε βραστα τα κανουμε ομελετα?To ακουσα σημερα στο γυμ απο καποιον που λεει οτι και να μην βαλουμε καθολου λαδι θα εχει περισσοτερα λιππαρα απο 6 βραστα αυγα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Αυτο το μαργαριταρι :


α,μαλιστα..

αν ψησεις το κρεας σε φουρνο,η σχαρα,χανει λιπαρα αρα κ θερμιδες.

αν το βρασεις οχι τοσο.

τα μακαρονια,αν τα βρασεις δεν αλλαζει τπτ,στις θερμιδες τους.

η το ψωμι ωμο,η ψημενο..
με τα αυγα,δεν νομιζω να υσχυει,γιατι αλλο το λαδι που αλλαζει συσταση οταν το ζεστενεις κ αλλο το αυγο..ιδιες θερμιδες εχει ειτε βραστο ειτε τηγανητο,αν ΔΕΝ προσθεσεις τπτ μεσα στο τηγανι.

----------


## giannis64

τελικά η Λίλα έχει δίκιο!

στο αυγό είτε ποσε το κάνεις η βραστό η θερμίδες μένουν ίδιες! και αν αλλάζουν αλλάζουν σε 2-3 θερμίδες διαφορά που και αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο!

αλλά η θερμιδικές αξίες αλλάζουν!

edit: 
στα περισσότερα άλλα τρόφιμα δεν ισχύει αυτό!!

----------


## psonara

> Το ρυζι καστανο που εχω λεει στα 62.5γρ. 215θερμ.,46υδατ κλπ.Εμεις ξερω οτι το ρυζι το μετραμε ωμο.Αυτοι για να βγαλουν
> αυτες τις πληροφοριες το μετρανε πώς??Ωμο κι αυτοι???


σορυ ρε παιδια αλλα δεν καταλαβα!τελικα οι θερμιδες που αναγραφουν στο κουτι το ρυζι και γενικα τα ζυμαρικα αναφερονται σε ωμες ποσοτητες η' βρασμενες?

----------


## arisfwtis

στο κρεας αλλαζουν
δλδ βραστο απο ψητο παιζουν διαφορες?

----------


## psonara

> στο κρεας αλλαζουν
> δλδ βραστο απο ψητο παιζουν διαφορες?


στις πατατες αλλαζουν?δηλαδη αλλες θερμιδες εχουν οι πατατες ψητες στο γκριλ χωρις λαδι και αλλες βραστες?καποιος να μας διαφωτισει υπαρχει?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Γιατι??Πολυακορεστα εχει και το αυγο πολυακορεστα και το ελαιολαδο.Αν βαλεις το ελαιολαδο στο τηγανι θα γινει κορεσμενο(λογικα) το αυγο γιατι να μη γινει???
> 
> Σιγουρα οχι επειδη η κοτα ειναι αλανιαρα.


 το ελαιολαδο πανω απο τους 180 βαθμους κατα το μαγειρεμα γινεται κορεσμενο....κατω απο 180 εισαι οκ!!

----------


## beefmeup

> στο κρεας αλλαζουν
> δλδ βραστο απο ψητο παιζουν διαφορες?





> στις πατατες αλλαζουν?δηλαδη αλλες θερμιδες εχουν οι πατατες ψητες στο γκριλ χωρις λαδι και αλλες βραστες?καποιος να μας διαφωτισει υπαρχει?





> σορυ ρε παιδια αλλα δεν καταλαβα!τελικα οι θερμιδες που αναγραφουν στο κουτι το ρυζι και γενικα τα ζυμαρικα αναφερονται σε ωμες ποσοτητες η' βρασμενες?





> α,μαλιστα..
> 
> αν ψησεις το κρεας σε φουρνο,η σχαρα,χανει λιπαρα αρα κ θερμιδες.
> 
> αν το βρασεις οχι τοσο.
> 
> τα μακαρονια,αν τα βρασεις δεν αλλαζει τπτ,στις θερμιδες τους.
> 
> η το ψωμι ωμο,η ψημενο..
> με τα αυγα,δεν νομιζω να υσχυει,γιατι αλλο το λαδι που αλλαζει συσταση οταν το ζεστενεις κ αλλο το αυγο..ιδιες θερμιδες εχει ειτε βραστο ειτε τηγανητο,αν ΔΕΝ προσθεσεις τπτ μεσα στο τηγανι.


που σημαινει,οτι σε φαγητα που δεν αλλαζει η συσταση τους,οταν τα μαγειρευεις(λαχανικα,ζυμαρικα κλπ),δεν εχεις αλλαγες.

στο κρεας επειδη παιζεις με την συσταση του λιπους που εχει στο μαγειρεμα,εχεις.

ΠΑΝΤΑ εχει να κανει ο τροπος που το μαγειρευεις,γιατι εκει προστιθενται επιπλεον θερμιδες ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ το πως ειναι μαγειρεμενο(αν θα βαλεις μεσα προσθετα για το μεγειρεμα οπως λαδι.

οτι διαφορες διατροφικες προκειψουν,ειναι μικρες κυριως,κ δεν χανουν πολυ απτην αρχικη διατροφικη αξια του τροφιμου..τουλαχιστον αυτο ξερω εγω..

----------


## giannis64

έτσι όπως τα λεει ο Διονύσης! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Ερωτηση 1

Ρε σεις, στο πανω κατω, ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια μιας κανονικης αραβικης πιτας?
Το ψαχνω αλλα τιποτα
Ειχε μεσα γαλοπουλα και τυρι κασερι αλλα πες θα τα βρω χωριστα και τα προσθεσω, την ιδια την αραβικη δεν την βρισκω


Ερωτηση 2

Προσεχω πολυ τη διατροφη μου εδω και 1 μηνα που γυρισα-και πριν προσεχα αλλα τωρα περισσοτερο-και παιζω περιπου στο 40% πρωτ, 30% υ/α και 30% καλα λιπη(ξηροι καρποι, ελαιολαδο, ταχινι, λιγα αυγουλακια) δεν χανω προπονηση, κανω 3 φορες την βδομαδα βαρη απλα τωρα στη γραμμωση κανω 33% λιγοτερα(τις ασκησεις που εβγαζα σε 2 προπονησεις τις κανω σε 3) και εχω προσθεση και 25' αεροβια ενω 1 μερα τη βδομαδα παω για μπαλα

Τις 2 πρωτες βδομαδες εχασα 3 κιλα. Ε, εχω κολλησει τωρα εδω και 2 εβδομαδες!Ουτε πανω ουτε κατω!
Χτυπησα πλατω τοσο γρηγορα?Ειναι δυνατον?Τι να φταιει, διατροφη ή ασκηση?

Να πω οτι ισως εχω κανει ενα λαθος αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα επηρεασει.Τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες εριξα αρκετα τις θερμιδες μου, ισως λιγοτερο αποτι επρεπε, καπου 600+ κατω απο το ΗΘ. Εχασα τα κιλα και υπολογιζα οτι αν τις κρατουσα σταθερες θα ειμαι στο -300 απο ΗΘ που νομιζω καπου εκει θελουμε στη γραμμωση
Δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια σημασια(οτι ξεκινησα πολυ κατω απο ΗΘ και μετα εμεινα σταθερος απλα κατεβηκε το ιδιο το ΗΘ)

----------


## MichalisPorke

> Ερωτηση 1
> 
> Ρε σεις, στο πανω κατω, ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια μιας κανονικης αραβικης πιτας?
> Το ψαχνω αλλα τιποτα
> Ειχε μεσα γαλοπουλα και τυρι κασερι αλλα πες θα τα βρω χωριστα και τα προσθεσω, την ιδια την αραβικη δεν την βρισκω
> 
> 
> Ερωτηση 2
> 
> ...



2 Εβδομαδες 3 κιλα??Λιγο πολλα δεν ειναι για 2 εβδομαδες??

----------


## thegravijia

μπορουμε να βαλουμε σε ενα γευμα λαδι και μουρουνελαιο μαζι ?
η δεν κανει ω3 κα ω6 μαζι?

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια να ρωτησω ποση ποσοτητα πατατας αντιστοιχει σε 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι?

----------


## beefmeup

> μπορουμε να βαλουμε σε ενα γευμα λαδι και μουρουνελαιο μαζι ?
> η δεν κανει ω3 κα ω6 μαζι?


γιατι να μην κανει ρε συ??

----------


## lila_1

> Ερωτηση 1
> 
> Ρε σεις, στο πανω κατω, ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια μιας κανονικης αραβικης πιτας?
> Το ψαχνω αλλα τιποτα
> Ειχε μεσα γαλοπουλα και τυρι κασερι αλλα πες θα τα βρω χωριστα και τα προσθεσω, την ιδια την αραβικη δεν την βρισκω
> 
> 
> Ερωτηση 2
> 
> ...


Το ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΤΡΙΑ πολυ μ'αρεσε. :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ερωτηση 2
> 
> Προσεχω πολυ τη διατροφη μου εδω και 1 μηνα που γυρισα-και πριν προσεχα αλλα τωρα περισσοτερο-και παιζω περιπου στο 40% πρωτ, 30% υ/α και 30% καλα λιπη(ξηροι καρποι, ελαιολαδο, ταχινι, λιγα αυγουλακια) δεν χανω προπονηση, κανω 3 φορες την βδομαδα βαρη απλα τωρα στη γραμμωση κανω 33% λιγοτερα(τις ασκησεις που εβγαζα σε 2 προπονησεις τις κανω σε 3) και εχω προσθεση και 25' αεροβια ενω 1 μερα τη βδομαδα παω για μπαλα
> 
> Τις 2 πρωτες βδομαδες εχασα 3 κιλα. Ε, εχω κολλησει τωρα εδω και 2 εβδομαδες!Ουτε πανω ουτε κατω!
> Χτυπησα πλατω τοσο γρηγορα?Ειναι δυνατον?Τι να φταιει, διατροφη ή ασκηση?
> 
> Να πω οτι ισως εχω κανει ενα λαθος αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα επηρεασει.Τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες εριξα αρκετα τις θερμιδες μου, ισως λιγοτερο αποτι επρεπε, καπου 600+ κατω απο το ΗΘ. Εχασα τα κιλα και υπολογιζα οτι αν τις κρατουσα σταθερες θα ειμαι στο -300 απο ΗΘ που νομιζω καπου εκει θελουμε στη γραμμωση
> Δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια σημασια(οτι ξεκινησα πολυ κατω απο ΗΘ και μετα εμεινα σταθερος απλα κατεβηκε το ιδιο το ΗΘ)


σταματα οτι κανεις,κ βρες τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου.

μετα βγαλε μια διατροφη πανω σε αυτες,στα πλαισια που θες σε αναλογιες πρωτεινης,υ/α,λιπαρων.
περνε ακριβως τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου,κ κανε προπονες κανονικα οπως κανεις,με 3 φορες την βδομαδα αεροβια.
αν δεις οτι βαζεις κιλα,αυξανεις αεροβια.
αν παλι συνεχισεις να βαζεις κιλα(που δεν το νομιζω),μειωνεις θερμιδες.

αυτο που εκανες,ηταν οτι μπηκες αποτομα σοκαρες το σωμα σου,κ τωρα κολλησες.

οταν κολλας αλλαζεις κατι..οποτε καλυτερα ξεκινα απτην αρχη να δεις που εισαι,κ πως αντιδρα το σωμα σου.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> σταματα οτι κανεις,κ βρες τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου.
> 
> μετα βγαλε μια διατροφη πανω σε αυτες,στα πλαισια που θες σε αναλογιες πρωτεινης,υ/α,λιπαρων.
> περνε ακριβως τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου,κ κανε προπονες κανονικα οπως κανεις,με 3 φορες την βδομαδα αεροβια.
> αν δεις οτι βαζεις κιλα,αυξανεις αεροβια.
> αν παλι συνεχισεις να βαζεις κιλα(που δεν το νομιζω),μειωνεις θερμιδες.
> 
> αυτο που εκανες,ηταν οτι μπηκες αποτομα σοκαρες το σωμα σου,κ τωρα κολλησες.
> 
> οταν κολλας αλλαζεις κατι..οποτε καλυτερα ξεκινα απτην αρχη να δεις που εισαι,κ πως αντιδρα το σωμα σου.


Βασικα αυτο που κανω ειναι οτι στην ουσια ειμαι στις -300 θερμιδες απο αυτες της συντηρησης μου εδω και 15-20 μερες και δεν μπορω να χασω κιλα.
Προς το παρον ουτε βαζω ουτε βγαζω κιλα

Να ρωτησω, σε αυτο που λες, οκ, got it για το jump start του οργανισμου, απλα αυτο που μου προτινεις γιατι ειναι να τρωω τις ΘΣ μου ας πουμε(αρα να μην τρωω 300 λιγοτερες οπως τωρα) και οχι να τις μειωσω κι αλλο(πχ να τρωω -500 αντι για -300)
Θελω να πω, αφου θελω να χασω κιλα και λιπος αλλα εχω κολλησει σε μια περιοδο που τρωω -300(ειμαι στις 2800-3100 και τρωω 2500-2800) γιατι για να σοκαρω το σωμα μου να παω στο 0 και οχι πχ στο -500

----------


## Devil

> *Βασικα αυτο που κανω ειναι οτι στην ουσια ειμαι στις -300 θερμιδες απο αυτες της συντηρησης μου εδω και 15-20 μερες και δεν μπορω να χασω κιλα.
> Προς το παρον ουτε βαζω ουτε βγαζω κιλα*
> 
> τοτε αυτη πρεπει να ειναι η συντηρηση σου
> 
> Να ρωτησω, σε αυτο που λες, οκ, got it για το jump start του οργανισμου, απλα αυτο που μου προτινεις γιατι ειναι να τρωω τις ΘΣ μου ας πουμε(αρα να μην τρωω 300 λιγοτερες οπως τωρα) και οχι να τις μειωσω κι αλλο(πχ να τρωω -500 αντι για -300)
> Θελω να πω, αφου θελω να χασω κιλα και λιπος αλλα εχω κολλησει σε μια περιοδο που τρωω -300(ειμαι στις 2800-3100 και τρωω 2500-2800) γιατι για να σοκαρω το σωμα μου να παω στο 0 και οχι πχ στο -500


εγω θα ελαγα να παιξεις αναμεσα στο -500 και στο 0

δλδ 
-500,-300,0.-500,-300 κτλ κτλ

----------


## KeyserSoze

Θενξ

Να βαλω και μια παραμτερο που ξεχασα?
Σαββατο εχω free day που σημαινει οχι προφανως οτι με το ζορι τρωω μια πιτσα και 2 μπεργκερ για μεσημεριανο αλλα "Τι εχουμε για μεσημερι?Καρμποναρα?Α, οκ" ή το βραδυ πινω 3 ποτα ή πχ αν θελω να φαω 1 παγωτο θα το φαω Σαββατο

Ποσο μπορει να με γυρναει πισω αυτο?Δεν νομιζω ρε γαμωτο οτι μπορει να χαλασει δουλεια 6 ημερων με 1 μερα που θα τρωω 3,5-4 χιλιαδες θερμιδες

----------


## Manos1989

> Θενξ
> 
> Να βαλω και μια παραμτερο που ξεχασα?
> Σαββατο εχω free day που σημαινει οχι προφανως οτι με το ζορι τρωω μια πιτσα και 2 μπεργκερ για μεσημεριανο αλλα "Τι εχουμε για μεσημερι?Καρμποναρα?Α, οκ" ή το βραδυ πινω 3 ποτα ή πχ αν θελω να φαω 1 παγωτο θα το φαω Σαββατο
> 
> Ποσο μπορει να με γυρναει πισω αυτο?Δεν νομιζω ρε γαμωτο οτι μπορει να χαλασει δουλεια 6 ημερων με 1 μερα που θα τρωω 3,5-4 χιλιαδες θερμιδες


Kαλά κάνεις και έχεις 1 cheat meal αλλά καλύτερα κράτα το σε meal και όχι day!
Eπίσης δεν είναι μόνο πόσες θερμίδες παίρνεις αλλά και τι θερμίδες.

----------


## Devil

> Θενξ
> 
> Να βαλω και μια παραμτερο που ξεχασα?
> Σαββατο εχω free day που σημαινει οχι προφανως οτι με το ζορι τρωω μια πιτσα και 2 μπεργκερ για μεσημεριανο αλλα "Τι εχουμε για μεσημερι?Καρμποναρα?Α, οκ" ή το βραδυ πινω 3 ποτα ή πχ αν θελω να φαω 1 παγωτο θα το φαω Σαββατο
> 
> Ποσο μπορει να με γυρναει πισω αυτο?Δεν νομιζω ρε γαμωτο οτι μπορει να χαλασει δουλεια 6 ημερων με 1 μερα που θα τρωω 3,5-4 χιλιαδες θερμιδες


κοιτα αν εισαι μειον 2000 θερμ τις 6 μερες και ερχεσε την 7η και τρως 2000 θερμ παραπανω τοτε δεν κανεις τιποτα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Manos1989

> κοιτα αν εισαι μειον 2000 θερμ τις 6 μερες και ερχεσε την 7η και τρως 2000 θερμ παραπανω τοτε δεν κανεις τιποτα


Δεν πάει έτσι...δεν είναι κομπιουτεράκι ο οργανισμός.
Δεν μπορεί να κάνει λίπος 2000 θερμίδες σε λίγες ώρες και εκτός αυτού όταν είσαι σε μακρά δίαιτα,που λογικά έχεις Low carbs μειώνεται η μετατροπή της τ4 σε τ3 άρα πέφτει και ο μεταβολισμός,οπότε καλό είναι ένα boost.θα μου πεις να φας βρώμη ή ρύζι ή γλυκοπατάτα και θα συμφωνήσω,αλλά εδώ μπαίνει και ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας.
Και τα λέω αυτά εγώ που έχω τύψεις μετά από κάθε cheat και θέλω να τα βγάλω :01. Sad:

----------


## Devil

> *Δεν πάει έτσι...δεν είναι κομπιουτεράκι ο οργανισμός.
> Δεν μπορεί να κάνει λίπος 2000 θερμίδες σε λίγες ώρες και εκτός αυτού όταν είσαι σε μακρά δίαιτα,που λογικά έχεις Low carbs μειώνεται η μετατροπή της τ4 σε τ3 άρα πέφτει και ο μεταβολισμός,οπότε καλό είναι ένα boost.*θα μου πεις να φας βρώμη ή ρύζι ή γλυκοπατάτα και θα συμφωνήσω,αλλά εδώ μπαίνει και ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας.
> Και τα λέω αυτά εγώ που έχω τύψεις μετά από κάθε cheat και θέλω να τα βγάλω


κοιτα εγω σ ειπα την γνωμη μου αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι ετσι κανενα προβλημα.....κανεις αυτο που θες

οσο με την low carb/zero carb εχω χρησιμοποιηση αρκετες φορες και ξερω πως λητουργει....οπως και ξερω ποτε κολαςει

και επειδη το εχω παθει το λεω

το recarb αν δεν εισαι σε ογκο θα πρεπει να μετρας τα γρ

και στις περισσοτερες low carb καλητερο ειναι να πεφτεις κατω απο το -300 με μεγαλο ρεφιντ στις 4/5 μερες και ξανα παλι απο την αρχη

αλλιως κανεις κετο με ενα ρεφεντ στις 7 και αυτη πολυ καλη λυση

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν πάει έτσι...δεν είναι κομπιουτεράκι ο οργανισμός.
> *Δεν μπορεί να κάνει λίπος 2000 θερμίδες σε λίγες ώρες* και εκτός αυτού όταν είσαι σε μακρά δίαιτα,που λογικά έχεις Low carbs μειώνεται η μετατροπή της τ4 σε τ3 άρα πέφτει και ο μεταβολισμός,οπότε καλό είναι ένα boost.θα μου πεις να φας βρώμη ή ρύζι ή γλυκοπατάτα και θα συμφωνήσω,αλλά εδώ μπαίνει και ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας.
> Και τα λέω αυτά εγώ που έχω τύψεις μετά από κάθε cheat και θέλω να τα βγάλω



 Και που πάνε τότε τόσες θερμίδες ρε συ? :01. Mr. Green:  

Οκ δεν θα γίνουν όλες λίπος , και όντως υπάρχει μια μικρή διαβάθμιση στο κάθε άνθρωπο σε αυτό το θέμα, αλλά η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των θερμίδων αυτών έχει αποδειχτεί ότι μετατρέπονται σε λίπος - το ότι κάτι δεν φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι αμέσως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν γίνεται εκείνη την στιγμή στα κυτταρά μας.
Στο δεύτερο νόημα που διατυπώνεις όντως θα ανέβει ο μεταβολισμός αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αρκεί για να καούν 2000 επιπλέον θερμίδες

----------


## KeyserSoze

Για να το συγκεκριμενοποιησω

Την free day η διαφορα ειναι

1. Θα φαω οτι θελω αλλα σε νορμαλ πλαισια. Που σημαινει πως θα φαω σιγουρα κατι που μου λειπει τις αλλες μερες, πχ πιτσα, σουβλακια, μπεργκερ, μακαρονια ή κατι τετοιο τελοσπαντων αλλα οχι με το ζορι. Πχ θα φαω ενα πιατο μακαρονια και θα χορτασω?Δεν θα φαω και 2ο με το ζορι "επειδη ποτε θα ξαναφαμε"
Ή ας πουμε εχω χορτασει και δεν θελω γλυκο?Ε, δεν θα φαω με το ζορι επειδη "ποτε θα ερθει παλι το Σαββατο"

Οπως τα εχω υπολογισει δεν νομιζω οτι τρωω πανω απο 1000 θερμιδες απο αυτες που τρωω καθημερινα απλα οι υ/α παίζει να πανε απο 30% στο 50% και παιζει να φαω γλυκο

2. Θα πιω 2-3 ποτακια το βραδυ ΑΝ βγω. Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα πιω, μπορει να μεινω μεσα, αλλα αν πιω στανταρ κατω απο 2-3 δεν παιζει

Το πιο σημαντικο ομως με τη free day ΕΙΔΙΚΑ για μενα είναι οτι στο ογκο, στη γραμμωση, σε κανονικη διαιτα ΠΑΝΤΑ ειχα μια free day. Oποτε δεν νομιζω οτι φταιει τοσο η free day που σκαλωσα τοσο γρηγορα και ενω κανω τοσο προσεκτικη διατροφη(θελω να πω αν ειχα λαθος φιλοσοφια στη free day θα ειχα προβλημα στον όγκο ή πιο παλια που εκανα διαιτα κανονικη για να χασω πολλα κιλα κτλ)

----------


## alexis

παιδια να ρωτησω οσπρια ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα πρεπει να τρωμε??

----------


## stamthedrum

> παιδια να ρωτησω οσπρια ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα πρεπει να τρωμε??


Αν απλά τα βράζεις για να τα φας, αντιμετώπισέ τα ως έναν αμυλώδη υδατάνθρακα, όπως το ρύζι και τα μακαρόνια. Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για το πόσες φορές πρέπει να τρώμε όσπρια

----------


## noz1989

Κατ εμε οσες θες!!

----------


## Andrikos

> παιδια να ρωτησω οσπρια ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα πρεπει να τρωμε??


Το "πρέπει" με τα όσπρια έχει βγει από τις διατροφές που ακολουθεί η εκκλησία - δεν θα πάθει κάτι η υγεία σου αν δεν σου αρέσουν και τα αποφεύγεις ούτε θα καλυτερεύσει αν τρως συνέχεια όσπρια.

----------


## psonara

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?
αν σ'ενα γευμα εχω για πχ 120 γρ κοτοπουλο και εγω εχω μονο 60γραμμαρια,μπορω να αντικαταστησω την υπολοιπη ποσοτητα με κανενα αυγο η' ασπραδι αυγου?εννοω πειραζει να τα συνδυασω?

----------


## Manos1989

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?
> αν σ'ενα γευμα εχω για πχ 120 γρ κοτοπουλο και εγω εχω μονο 60γραμμαρια,μπορω να αντικαταστησω την υπολοιπη ποσοτητα με κανενα αυγο η' ασπραδι αυγου?εννοω πειραζει να τα συνδυασω?


όχι δεν πειράζει,μια χαρά είναι :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> όχι δεν πειράζει,μια χαρά είναι


σ'ευχαριστω μανο!απλα επειδη ειχα ακουσει απο διατροφολογους οτι δεν κανει να συνδυαζεις διαφορετικες πηγες πρωτεινης ή υδατανθρακα!

----------


## Manos1989

E εγώ τη γνώμη μου είπα και το έχω κάνει κιόλας κάμποσες φορές....τώρα αν κάποιος πιο έμπειρος πει ότι δεν ισχύει πάω πάσο :01. Unsure:

----------


## Andrikos

> σ'ευχαριστω μανο!απλα επειδη ειχα ακουσει απο διατροφολογους οτι δεν κανει να συνδυαζεις διαφορετικες πηγες πρωτεινης ή υδατανθρακα!


Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι αυτό δεν διδάσκεται στους διατροφολόγους και στους διαιτολόγους - δεν υπάρχει τέτοια "οδηγία" σε κανένα πανεπιστημιακό βιβλίο και σε καμία μελέτη. Αντίθετα με τα όσα άκουσες από όσους τουλάχιστον δηλώνουν διατροφολόγοι (αμφιβάλω ότι είναι ή αν είναι μάλλον πήραν νύχτα το πτυχίο)  υπάρχουν έρευνες με συνδυασμούς πηγών πρωτείνης και με συνδυασμούς πηγών υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## psonara

> Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι αυτό δεν διδάσκεται στους διατροφολόγους και στους διαιτολόγους - δεν υπάρχει τέτοια "οδηγία" σε κανένα πανεπιστημιακό βιβλίο και σε καμία μελέτη. Αντίθετα με τα όσα άκουσες από όσους τουλάχιστον δηλώνουν διατροφολόγοι (αμφιβάλω ότι είναι ή αν είναι μάλλον πήραν νύχτα το πτυχίο)  υπάρχουν έρευνες με συνδυασμούς πηγών πρωτείνης και με συνδυασμούς πηγών υδατάνθρακα.


ισως εχεις δικιο σ'αυτο και μενα περιεργο μου φαινεται..δηλαδη αν πρεπει σε ενα γευμα να φας 100γρ κοτα και φας 50γρ κοτα και 50γρ αυγο ή 200γρπατατα και το σπασεις 100γρ πατατα και 30 γρ ψωμι το ιδιο δεν ειναι?εννοω αν εχεις υπολογισει τις θερμιδες.

----------


## Andrikos

> ισως εχεις δικιο σ'αυτο και μενα περιεργο μου φαινεται..δηλαδη αν πρεπει σε ενα γευμα να φας 100γρ κοτα και φας 50γρ κοτα και 50γρ αυγο ή 200γρπατατα και το σπασεις 100γρ πατατα και 30 γρ ψωμι το ιδιο δεν ειναι?εννοω αν εχεις υπολογισει τις θερμιδες.


Ναι το σκεπτικό σου είναι σωστό, ακόμα όμως και κότα και πατάτα να φας πάλι συνδυάζεις πηγές πρωτείνης και υδατάνθρακα αφού υπάρχουν μικρές ποσότητες σε πατάτα και κότα αντίστοιχα , οπότε πάλι η ιδέα του να μη συνδυάζει κανείς πηγές μακροσυστατικών δεν στέκει.

----------


## Eddie

> όχι δεν πειράζει,μια χαρά είναι


Εχει αναφερει μελος εδω μεσα οτι εαν συνδιαζεις πηγες πρωτεινης(στερεης λογικα) ριχνεις τη βιολογικη αξια,πχ αν το ενα εχει 90 και το αλλο 70 θα πεσει στο 70 ολη η τροφη.

Μπαρουφες???

----------


## Manos1989

Σε αυτό μάλλον θα μπορούσε να μας απαντήσει ο Αντρίκος :01. Wink:

----------


## sogoku

> Εχει αναφερει μελος εδω μεσα οτι εαν συνδιαζεις πηγες πρωτεινης(στερεης λογικα) ριχνεις τη βιολογικη αξια,πχ αν το ενα εχει 90 και το αλλο 70 θα πεσει στο 70 ολη η τροφη.
> 
> Μπαρουφες???


Το ειχε αναφερει ο flinstone στο log του σαβατζ και ειχε επεναιβει η ναντια αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Καρφι ε?

----------


## Eddie

> Καρφι ε?


 :01. Sneaky:

----------


## xstreeme

Παιδια να ρωτησω ποση ποσοτητα πατατας αντιστοιχει σε 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι?

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια να ρωτησω ποση ποσοτητα πατατας αντιστοιχει σε 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι?


550gr περιπου.

----------


## lef

Πειραζει αν το βραδυ στο γιαουρτακι μου περα απο τα καρυδια ριχνω και 4-5γρ κανελιτσα?ετσι  για νοστιμια βρε αδελφε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

οχι! βαλε ανετα!

----------


## StefPat

> Πειραζει αν το βραδυ στο γιαουρτακι μου περα απο τα καρυδια ριχνω και 4-5γρ κανελιτσα?ετσι  για νοστιμια βρε αδελφε


Βοηθάει κι στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος!  :01. Smile:

----------


## lef

> οχι! βαλε ανετα!


 :08. Turtle: 
δεν με χαλασε καθολου.ευχαριστω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## psonara

> Ναι το σκεπτικό σου είναι σωστό, ακόμα όμως και κότα και πατάτα να φας πάλι συνδυάζεις πηγές πρωτείνης και υδατάνθρακα αφού υπάρχουν μικρές ποσότητες σε πατάτα και κότα αντίστοιχα , οπότε πάλι η ιδέα του να μη συνδυάζει κανείς πηγές μακροσυστατικών δεν στέκει.


βασικα μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα εγω!εγω ειπα αν συνδυασει καποιος μαζι με την πρωτεινη λιγα γραμμαρια πατατα και λιγα γραμμαρια ψωμι,δηλαδη ο να παρει μισο υδατανθρακα απο το ενα μισο απο το αλλο!ή κατι αντιστοιχο με την πρωτεινη!αυτο ρωτησα αν γινεται

----------


## Andrikos

> βασικα μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα εγω!εγω ειπα αν συνδυασει καποιος μαζι με την πρωτεινη λιγα γραμμαρια πατατα και λιγα γραμμαρια ψωμι,δηλαδη ο να παρει μισο υδατανθρακα απο το ενα μισο απο το αλλο!ή κατι αντιστοιχο με την πρωτεινη!αυτο ρωτησα αν γινεται


Αυτό κατάλαβα. Μιά χαρά είναι , απλά η πατάτα προσφέρει περισσότερο κορεσμό από το ψωμί - αλλά το να συνδυάζουμε πηγές υδατάνθρακα από μόνο του δεν είναι λάθος.

----------


## napoli

> Το ρυζι καστανο που εχω λεει στα 62.5γρ. 215θερμ.,46υδατ κλπ.Εμεις ξερω οτι το ρυζι το μετραμε ωμο.Αυτοι για να βγαλουν
> αυτες τις πληροφοριες το μετρανε πώς??Ωμο κι αυτοι???


Εδω κανεις??
Θελω στο μεσημεριανο 50 γρ υδατανθρακα.Να βαλω 65γρ. ρυζι βρασμενο ή 65γρ. ρυζι ωμο???

----------


## Ramrod

> Εδω κανεις??
> Θελω στο μεσημεριανο 50 γρ υδατανθρακα.Να βαλω 65γρ. ρυζι βρασμενο ή 65γρ. ρυζι ωμο???


Ωμό...

Τόσο λίγο υδατάνθρακα?

----------


## napoli

> Ωμό...
> 
> Τόσο λίγο υδατάνθρακα?


Μεχρι τωρα δεν επαιρνα ουτε αυτον μονο κοτοπουλο,σαλατα.Τωρα θα τον προσθεσω...

----------


## psonara

> Αυτό κατάλαβα. Μιά χαρά είναι , απλά η πατάτα προσφέρει περισσότερο κορεσμό από το ψωμί - αλλά το να συνδυάζουμε πηγές υδατάνθρακα από μόνο του δεν είναι λάθος.


οκ andriko με καλυψες!αυτο λεω κι εγω οτι οταν καποιος εχει μετρημενες τις θερμιδες και τις ποσοτητες μπορει να συνδυασει μια πατατα και μια φετα ψωμι αναλογα με τις ημερησιες αναγκες του!παντως εγω αν δεν φαω εστω μια φετουλα ψωμι δεν νιωθω κορεσμο,γι'αυτο ειπα να τα συνδυασω!α και ψωμι χωρις ζαχαρη αλατι μονο ολικης αλευρι και νερο!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε μαγκες μπορω να προσθεσω το πρασινο τσαι στην διατροφη μου στο πρωινο και στο βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε μαγκες μπορω να προσθεσω το πρασινο τσαι στην διατροφη μου στο πρωινο και στο βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω


αβιαστα το πρωι,αλλα αν εχεις δυσκολιες στο υπνο οχι πολυ βραδυ,γιατι μπορει να εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα με το να πινεις καφε.

----------


## lila_1

> αβιαστα το πρωι,αλλα αν εχεις δυσκολιες στο υπνο οχι πολυ βραδυ,γιατι μπορει να εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα με το να πινεις καφε.


ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ τσαι το βραδυ...θα κανεις αστατο υπνο και θα σηκωνεσαι νυχτιατικα για κατουρημα...

----------


## Devil

> ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ τσαι το βραδυ...θα κανεις αστατο υπνο και θα σηκωνεσαι νυχτιατικα για κατουρημα...


...μερικες φορες πινω και το βραδι τσαι

δεν μ εχει δημιουργησει κανενα προβλημα με τον υπνο

αλλα καλητερα να το βαλεις πριν απο τα γευματα

----------


## lila_1

> ...μερικες φορες πινω και το βραδι τσαι
> 
> δεν μ εχει δημιουργησει κανενα προβλημα με τον υπνο
> 
> αλλα καλητερα να το βαλεις πριν απο τα γευματα


Θεμα οργανισμου...Παντως επηρεαζει τον υπνο σε καποιο βαθμο...μπορει πχ να σου μειωνει τις ωρες ή να κοιμασαι πιο ελαφρα και να μην το καταλαβαινεις..

----------


## Devil

> Θεμα οργανισμου...Παντως επηρεαζει τον υπνο σε καποιο βαθμο...μπορει πχ να σου μειωνει τις ωρες ή να κοιμασαι πιο ελαφρα και να μην το καταλαβαινεις..


κοιτα πιστευω οτι αν μιλαμε για ροφημα δλδ φακελακια

με ενα φακελακι δεν θα σε επηρεασει

αλλα ναι ειναι και θεμα οργανισμου

τωρα η χρηση του πριν απο τον υπνο δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο νοημα

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

επισης ακουσα οτι το τσαι ειναι ροφημα που καιει το λιπος δηλαδη αυξανει το μεταβολισμο ειναι αληθεια α και ο καφες οταν πινω το βραδυ με πειραζει δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω δηλαδη το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχω και με το τσαι ????????? :01. Unsure:

----------


## MichalisPorke

Παιδια ο γυρος τελικα ειναι οκ σε περιοδο ογκου??Μιλαμε παντα κοτοπουλο και πιτα αλαδωτη χωρις πατατες..

----------


## giannis64

> επισης ακουσα οτι το τσαι ειναι ροφημα που καιει το λιπος δηλαδη αυξανει το μεταβολισμο ειναι αληθεια α και ο καφες οταν πινω το βραδυ με πειραζει δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω δηλαδη το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχω και με το τσαι ?????????


συνήθως ναι!!!





> Παιδια ο γυρος τελικα ειναι οκ σε περιοδο ογκου??Μιλαμε παντα κοτοπουλο και πιτα αλαδωτη χωρις πατατες..


 

δεν ειναι και ότι καλύτερο. τώρα αν τρως 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα και ο μεταβολισμός σου ειναι περισσότερο από καλός τότε είσαι οκ.

αλλά δεν λυπάσαι τον κόπο που κάνεις για να μένεις σε καλή κατάσταση?
γιατί δεν θα σου δώσει και τα ποιοτικότερα κιλά!
Τώρα για λύση ανάγκης πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς!

----------


## beefmeup

> ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ τσαι το βραδυ...θα κανεις αστατο υπνο και θα σηκωνεσαι νυχτιατικα για κατουρημα...


εγω απτην αλλη κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι..αν κ το γραψα οτι μπορει να εχει τα συμπτωματα του καφε,οποτε εννοειτε οτι παει αναλογα τον οργανισμο.

αλλα κατουραω σαν τον νιαγαρα μετα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Andrikos

> Παιδια ο γυρος τελικα ειναι οκ σε περιοδο ογκου??Μιλαμε παντα κοτοπουλο και πιτα αλαδωτη χωρις πατατες..


Ότι έχει την ταμπέλα _"βρώμικο"_ ή "_σαβούρα"_ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να το καταναλώνεις με μέτρο. Ξέρω πολύ κόσμο ,*μα πάρα πολύ κόσμο*, που είχε κόψει την "σαβούρα" τελείως και μετά απότομα ένα βράδυ μπήκε στην σαβουροφαγία και απο τότε δεν ξαναβγήκε.

----------


## beefmeup

> Ότι έχει την ταμπέλα _"βρώμικο"_ ή "_σαβούρα"_ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να το καταναλώνεις με μέτρο. Ξέρω πολύ κόσμο ,*μα πάρα πολύ κόσμο*, που είχε κόψει την "σαβούρα" τελείως και μετά απότομα ένα βράδυ μπήκε στην σαβουροφαγία και απο τότε δεν ξαναβγήκε.


μαν εσυ τι πιστευεις για την "σαβουρα"?

προσωπικα εννοω οχι γενικα..εγω την δουλευω που κ που μες την βδομαδα ας πουμε.

----------


## thegravijia

καταρχας τι εννοητε σαβουρα??

αυτο που ειπε ο αλλος πιο πανω ειναι σαβουρα (ψωμι με κοτοπουλο)
?????

----------


## giannis64

ανάλογος πως ψήνετε  η τηγανίζεται και τι ποιότητας ειναι το κοτόπουλο!

και δεν νομίζω να έχουν στο έτοιμο φαγητό και την καλύτερη ποιότητα!

αν μιλούσαμε για δικιά μας προετοιμασία κοτόπουλο φιλέτο και ψωμάκι τότε οκ!
αλλά και πάλι και εγώ πολλές φορές αναγκάζομαι  να πάρω έτοιμο!

----------


## Eddie

> ανάλογος πως ψήνετε  η τηγανίζεται και τι ποιότητας ειναι το κοτόπουλο!
> 
> και δεν νομίζω να έχουν στο έτοιμο φαγητό και την καλύτερη ποιότητα!
> 
> αν μιλούσαμε για δικιά μας προετοιμασία κοτόπουλο φιλέτο και ψωμάκι τότε οκ!
> αλλά και πάλι και εγώ πολλές φορές αναγκάζομαι  να πάρω έτοιμο!


+1




> αυτο που ειπε ο αλλος πιο πανω ειναι σαβουρα (ψωμι με κοτοπουλο)
> ?????


Ναι,μιλαμε για ασπρο ψωμι και κοτοπουλο (ο θεος να το κανει) που δεν ειναι φιλετο,αρα θα εχει και μπουτια φτερουγες κλπ,ενα σωρο αλατι οπως επισης πολλοι δε τα ψηνουν στα καρβουνα αλλα στη λαμαρινα με λαδι.

----------


## Devil

πιτα αλαδοτη και γυρος κοτοπουλο

δεν ειναι το ιδιο με ρυζι και κοτοπουλο φιλετο

αν και ο γυρος ειναι το πιο ανησυχητικο δεν ξερεις τι κομματια βαζουν απο το κοτοπουλο εκει μεσα

----------


## beefmeup

> αν και ο γυρος ειναι το πιο ανησυχητικο δεν ξερεις τι κομματια βαζουν απο το κοτοπουλο εκει μεσα


πετσια κυριως.

----------


## Devil

> πετσια κυριως.


τι να πω δεν ξερω

σε ολο αυτο το αλεσμενο πραγμα μπορουν να εχουν οτι να ναι

γι αυτο αμα ειναι να κανω cheat σε πιταδικο παιρνω ενα κοτοπουλο ολοκληρο :01. Wink:

----------


## Andrikos

> μαν εσυ τι πιστευεις για την "σαβουρα"?
> 
> προσωπικα εννοω οχι γενικα..εγω την δουλευω που κ που μες την βδομαδα ας πουμε.


Πολύ καλά κάνεις.Κι εγώ την δουλεύω - αλλά και γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ κακό για το τίποτα. Όσο ρύζι και κοτόπουλο να φάει κανείς δεν θα νιώσει την ευχαρίστηση και τον κορεσμό που προσφέρουν συγκεκριμένες τρόφές. Όλα αυτά είναι υποτιμημένα θέματα στο bodybuilding.

----------


## beefmeup

> Πολύ καλά κάνεις.Κι εγώ την δουλεύω - αλλά και γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ κακό για το τίποτα. Όσο ρύζι και κοτόπουλο να φάει κανείς δεν θα νιώσει την ευχαρίστηση και τον κορεσμό που προσφέρουν συγκεκριμένες τρόφές. Όλα αυτά είναι υποτιμημένα θέματα στο bodybuilding.


κ οχι μονο αυτο.

ας πουμε για καποιον που δυσκολευεται να βαλει κιλα,ειναι δυσκολο να το κανει μονο με "καθαρες"θερμιδες.
εγω οταν εβλεπα πιτσιρικας δηθεν διατροφες απο επαγγελματιες,που ηταν πεντακαθαρες,δοκιμαζα κ γω αναλογα πραγματα,αλλα τζιφος απο κιλα.
σκετη κοροιδια λεμε..

οταν σταματησα να το κανω,κ εβαλα σαβουριτσα με μετρο,επαθα πλακα με το ποσο πιο ευκολα μεγαλωνα.κ χωρις λιπος πανω μου.

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να τρώω σαβούρα. Νιώθω μια ανακατοσούρα και όταν το σκέφτομαι. Στη δουλειά που όλοι γενικά σαβουριάζουν ανακατεύομαι από τις μυρωδιές και μόνο από αυτά που τρώνε.

----------


## beefmeup

> Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να τρώω σαβούρα. Νιώθω μια ανακατοσούρα και όταν το σκέφτομαι. Στη δουλειά που όλοι γενικά σαβουριάζουν ανακατεύομαι από τις μυρωδιές και μόνο από αυτά που τρώνε.


καλα κοιτα αυτο εχει να κανει καμια φορα κ με το αν απεχεις γενικα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα..
το σωμα σου το δεχεται πιο δυσκολα αποτι αν τρως πιο συχνα.

----------


## -beba-

Μάλλον έτσι είναι.

----------


## Andrikos

> κ οχι μονο αυτο.
> 
> ας πουμε για καποιον που δυσκολευεται να βαλει κιλα,ειναι δυσκολο να το κανει μονο με "καθαρες"θερμιδες.
> εγω οταν εβλεπα πιτσιρικας δηθεν διατροφες απο επαγγελματιες,που ηταν πεντακαθαρες,δοκιμαζα κ γω αναλογα πραγματα,αλλα τζιφος απο κιλα.
> σκετη κοροιδια λεμε..
> 
> οταν σταματησα να το κανω,κ εβαλα σαβουριτσα με μετρο,επαθα πλακα με το ποσο πιο ευκολα μεγαλωνα.κ χωρις λιπος πανω μου.


Έτσι ακριβώς. Απίστευτες μ@λ@κίες γράφονται στα περιοδικά.Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα με ένα παιδί που βοηθούσα γιατί είχε υποστεί πλύση εγκεφάλου από τα περιοδικά.Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να πειστεί ότι η "σαβούρα" είναι εργαλείο.

----------


## giannis64

θεωρώ ότι θα ειναι καλύτερα να τονίζουμε την διάρκεια χρήσης της σαβούρας και να μιλάμε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα , γιατί αν κάποιος διαβάσει αυτά τα ποστ και παρασυρθεί (ίσως γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνει πως το εννοείται), να έχει αποτελέσματα που δεν θα ειναι αυτά που θέλει!
Όπως και ότι σε κάποιους που παίρνουν εύκολα κιλά σε λίπος να τα αποφεύγουν όσο μπορούν! :01. Wink:   :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Η πετσα απο το κοτοπουλο τι διατροφικα στοιχεια εχει; Εφαγα σημερα μισο κοτοπουλο και σχεδον ολη τη πετσα! Πολυ νοστιμη και ειχα να φαω χρονια.

----------


## noz1989

Παντως παιδια με σαβουρα δεν μπορεις να εισαι συνεχεια ''κομματια''!!!!

(Δεν μιλαω για μενα)

----------


## Manos1989

> Έτσι ακριβώς. Απίστευτες μ@λ@κίες γράφονται στα περιοδικά.Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα με ένα παιδί που βοηθούσα γιατί είχε υποστεί πλύση εγκεφάλου από τα περιοδικά.Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να πειστεί ότι η "σαβούρα" είναι εργαλείο.


Πέραν του ψυχολογικού παράγοντα και του boost του μεταβολισμού(που επιτυγχάνεται και χωρίς σαβούρα)τι άλλο θετικό έχει? :01. Unsure: 
Οχι τίποτα άλλο,αλλά να μην έχω τις τύψεις που με πιάνουν μετά από cheat meal και έχω καταλήξει να κάνω 1 στις 15-30...

----------


## Eddie

> Η πετσα απο το κοτοπουλο τι διατροφικα στοιχεια εχει; Εφαγα σημερα μισο κοτοπουλο και σχεδον ολη τη πετσα! Πολυ νοστιμη και ειχα να φαω χρονια.


Λιπος ειναι η πετσα!
Οντως ειναι νοστιμη.




> Παντως παιδια με σαβουρα δεν μπορεις να εισαι συνεχεια ''κομματια''!!!!
> 
> (Δεν μιλαω για μενα)


Αυτο εννοειται.Ειναι και θεμα μεταβολισμου βεβαια,αλλα τετοιες περιπτωσεις σπανιζουν πιστευω.

----------


## Andrikos

> Πέραν του ψυχολογικού παράγοντα και του boost του μεταβολισμού(που επιτυγχάνεται και χωρίς σαβούρα)τι άλλο θετικό έχει?
> Οχι τίποτα άλλο,αλλά να μην έχω τις τύψεις που με πιάνουν μετά από cheat meal και έχω καταλήξει να κάνω 1 στις 15-30...


Αν μένεις στις θερμίδες που πρέπει δεν είναι cheat meal. Το θετικό είναι ότι έχουμε καλύτερη "συμμόρφωση" (επιστημονικός όρος) - δηλαδή είναι πιο πιθανό να είμαστε πιο σταθεροί στην διατροφή μας και δεν κάνουμε απότομα ξεσπάσματα με υπερφαγικά επεισόδια και γενικά δύσκολα παρατά κανείς μία διατροφή που αφήνει λίγο περιθώριο για σαβούρα ενώ πολύ εύκολα συμβαίνει το αντίστροφο. Μακροπρόθεσμα αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλη υπόθεση.

----------


## sogoku

> Αν μένεις στις θερμίδες που πρέπει δεν είναι cheat meal. Το θετικό είναι ότι έχουμε καλύτερη "συμμόρφωση" (επιστημονικός όρος) - δηλαδή είναι πιο πιθανό να είμαστε πιο σταθεροί στην διατροφή μας και δεν κάνουμε απότομα ξεσπάσματα με υπερφαγικά επεισόδια και γενικά δύσκολα παρατά κανείς μία διατροφή που αφήνει λίγο περιθώριο για σαβούρα ενώ πολύ εύκολα συμβαίνει το αντίστροφο. Μακροπρόθεσμα αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλη υπόθεση.


Αν ομως Ανδρικο ειμαστε πχ 6 μερες στρατιωτακια και μια μερα πεσουμε σε υπερφαγια μπορει να χαλασει αυτο που αναφερεις εσυ?Και ποσο πιστευεις εσυ μια κακια μερα απο τσιτ που φτανει και 5000 με 6000 θερμιδες μπορει να χαλασει μια διαιατα 6 ημερων?

----------


## Andrikos

> Αν ομως Ανδρικο ειμαστε πχ 6 μερες στρατιωτακια και μια μερα πεσουμε σε υπερφαγια μπορει να χαλασει αυτο που αναφερεις εσυ?Και ποσο πιστευεις εσυ μια κακια μερα απο τσιτ που φτανει και 5000 με 6000 θερμιδες μπορει να χαλασει μια διαιατα 6 ημερων?



Αυτό είναι διατροφική διαταραραχή κατά την γνώμη μου για όσους το κάνουν, και είναι πιο σοβαρό απ' ότι ακούγεται. Όπως και να έχει μακάρι να υπήρχε τρόπος να μην αποθηκεύονται σαν λίπος αυτές οι 5000 θερμίδες εκείνης της μέρας - κάποιοι υποστήριζουν ότι δεν γίνονται λίπος επειδή δεν είναι ορατό με το μάτι όμως υπάρχουν πολύ καλές μελέτες στο θέμα αυτό και δείχνουν ότι όντως το λίπος αποθηκεύεται. Ότι δεν φαίνεται με το μάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν συμβαίνει. Αλλά το ίδιο δεν γίνεται και με την μυική μάζα, μικρές ανεπαίσθητες αλλαγές κάθε μέρα ;

----------


## thegravijia

andriko εγω επιμενω να γραψεις ενα αρθρο και να προτεινεις διαφορα προγραμματα διατροφης..
κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο δηλ θα βοηθουσε πολυ

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Η πετσα απο το κοτοπουλο τι διατροφικα στοιχεια εχει; Εφαγα σημερα μισο κοτοπουλο και σχεδον ολη τη πετσα! Πολυ νοστιμη και ειχα να φαω χρονια.


H διαφορα θερμιδων και προσληψης λιπους μεταξυ της ιδιας ποσοτητας σκετης κοτας με κοτα ΚΑΙ πετσα ειναι τεραστια

Αλλα ειναι πολυ γαματη η γευση και σε free day νομιζω οτι καλυτερα ειναι να φας την κοτα με την πετσα παρα τηγανιτες πατατες (βεβαια μιλαει ο μονος, ισως, ανθρωπος στην Ελλαδα που δεν πολυγουσταρει τηγανιτες πατατες ουτως ή αλλως, οποτε δεν ειμαι κριτηριο)

----------


## sogoku

> Αυτό είναι διατροφική διαταραραχή κατά την γνώμη μου για όσους το κάνουν, και είναι πιο σοβαρό απ' ότι ακούγεται. Όπως και να έχει μακάρι να υπήρχε τρόπος να μην αποθηκεύονται σαν λίπος αυτές οι 5000 θερμίδες εκείνης της μέρας - κάποιοι υποστήριζουν ότι δεν γίνονται λίπος επειδή δεν είναι ορατό με το μάτι όμως υπάρχουν πολύ καλές μελέτες στο θέμα αυτό και δείχνουν ότι όντως το λίπος αποθηκεύεται. Ότι δεν φαίνεται με το μάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν συμβαίνει. Αλλά το ίδιο δεν γίνεται και με την μυική μάζα, μικρές ανεπαίσθητες αλλαγές κάθε μέρα ;


Το ηξερα οτι ειμαι διατροφικα διαταραγμενος ευχαριστω....

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε μαγκες εγω στην διατροφη οταν εχω κοτοπουλο βαζω και 2 πιτακια για γυρο ειναι κακο????? εννοειτε πως δεν τα φτιαχνω στο λαδι :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

αντρικο και διονυση κοιτα που θα γινετε και φιλαρακια στο τελος. :01. Mr. Green:  lol

παμε στα σοβαρα τωρα.εγω συμφωνω στο να τρωει κανεις με μετρο (και αναλογα με το μεταβολισμο του) σε 2-3 γευματα της βδομαδας οχι και τοσο αυστηρα.δε λεω να φαει ολη την πιτσα η 4 πιτογυρα,αλλα λογικες ποσοτητες.

τωρα θα μου πειτε,εσυ γιατι δεν το κανεις τοτε??εε αλλο εγω.δε νιωθω οτι πιεζομαι,κι αν νιωσω θα φαω κατι διαφορετικο καποια στιγμη,αλλα επειδη καταλαβαινω οτι δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι και δεν εχουν ολοι τις ιδιες αντοχες και την ιδια εγκρατεια,δε βρισκω λογο να βασανιζονται.

κι οπως ειπε κι ο αντρικος υπαρχουν πολλοι που καποια στιγμη τους τη βαραει απο την πολλη στερηση και αρχιζουν την ακρατη σαβουροφαγια.


παμε σε κατι αλλο.αντρικο τελικα εσυ συνφωνεις οτι αν φαει κανεις ταυτοχρονα (στο ιδιο γευμα δηλαδη) 2 τροφες με πληρες προφιλ αμινο (πχ κοτοπουλο και μπριζολα),τοτε αποικοδομουνται καποια αμινοξεα και χανονται στην ουσια?

----------


## beefmeup

> αντρικο και διονυση κοιτα που θα γινετε και φιλαρακια στο τελος. lol
> 
> κολλητοι ειμαστε ρε
> 
> παμε σε κατι αλλο.αντρικο τελικα εσυ συνφωνεις οτι αν φαει κανεις ταυτοχρονα (στο ιδιο γευμα δηλαδη) 2 τροφες με πληρες προφιλ αμινο (πχ κοτοπουλο και μπριζολα),τοτε αποικοδομουνται καποια αμινοξεα και χανονται στην ουσια?


αυτο νικ το χαμε συζητησει πουθενα,γιατι το χασα κ με ενδιαφερει η κουβεντα?

----------


## savage

το ανεφερε στο λογκ μου ο σπυρος(flinstone) μια φορα(ειχα βγει εξω βλεπεις και φαγαμε ποικιλια κρεατων οποτε εμπλεξα ενα σωρο διαφορετικα κρεατα στο στομαχι μου) και μου'χε πει και η ναντια οτι οκ οντως χανονται καποια αμινο,αλλα ελεος.βγηκαμε εξω να φαμε σαν ανθρωποι.
και συμφωνω κι ολας,και ετσι να ειναι,εγω παλι θα ξαναφαω απ'ολα,δε χαλασε ο κοσμος για 1 φορα στο τοσο.απλα κουβεντα να γινεται.με ενδιαφερει σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο περισσοτερο,και ρωτησα τον αντρικο την αποψη του

----------


## thegravijia

100gr ρυζι αβραστο ποσα γραμμαρια βγαινει οταν το βρασεις?

500γρ πατατα ποσα γραμμαρια ζυγιζει οταν την βρασεις η την ψησεις??

----------


## Ramrod

Αποψή μου Νίκο είναι πως τα αμινοξέα θα χαθούν αν φας μεγάλη ποσότητα, όχι αν τα πάρεις απο διάφορες πηγές...




> 100gr ρυζι αβραστο ποσα γραμμαρια βγαινει οταν το βρασεις?
> 
> 500γρ πατατα ποσα γραμμαρια ζυγιζει οταν την βρασεις η την ψησεις??


Το ρύζι βγαίνει περίπου το διπλάσιο, αναλόγως με το νερό...μπορεί να βγεί και παραπάνω δηλαδή...

Η πατάτα όταν τη βράσεις δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να χάνει βάρος...η ψητή χάνει, αλλά έχει να κάνει και ο τρόπος ψησίματος...

----------


## stamthedrum

> 100gr ρυζι αβραστο ποσα γραμμαρια βγαινει οταν το βρασεις?
> 
> 500γρ πατατα ποσα γραμμαρια ζυγιζει οταν την βρασεις η την ψησεις??


Εξαρτάται πόσο νερό θα απορροφήσει το ρύζι, πόσο νερό θα απορροφήσει η πατάτα ή πόσο θα χάσει (ψήσιμο). Αυτά με τη σειρά τους εξαρτώνται από το χρόνο και τη θερμοκρασία ψησίματος.

Χαρακτηριστικά θα σου πω ότι 100γρ ρύζι μου έχουν γίνει 180, 200, 250 ή και 300 μετά από βράσιμο

----------


## PaPiA

Καλησπερα παιδια κ καλως σας βρηκα !
Συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναειπωθει παρομοια απορια αλλα ειναι παρα πολλες οι σελιδες για να το τσεκαρω.. Λοιπον ας πουμε οτι γυμναζομαι αρκετα εντατικα 6μηνες τωρα κ λεω σιγα σιγα να σοβαρευτω και να μπω στην διαδικασια να φτιαξω την διατροφη μου.. Εχοντας σιγουρα αρκετα μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπους απο οσο πρεπει λογω ομολογουμενως κακασχημης διατροφης ,χωρις να εχω παραπανισια κιλα, προτεινετε να κανω αρχικα διατροφη καθαρα για μειωση λιπους κ οταν φτασω σε ενα επιθυμητο ποσοστο να ξεκινησω διατροφη για ογκο? Η μπορω κ ειναι καλυτερα να συνδυασω καπως την μειωση λιπους με διατροφη για μυικο ογκο (ασπραδια κτλ?)

----------


## giannis64

καλώς ήρθες το φόρουμ!! ξεκίνα να καθαρίζεις την διατροφή σου από σαβούρα, βαλε και 5-6 γεύματα την μέρα και στην πορεία σου διαβάζεις και το φόρουμ τα άρθρα περί διατροφής!

----------


## Andrikos

> Το ηξερα οτι ειμαι διατροφικα διαταραγμενος ευχαριστω....


Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχω πρόθεση να σε χαρακτηρίσω για να σε μειώσω ή κάτι τέτοιο , μου ζήτησες την γνώμη μου για ένα θέμα και απλά απάντησα με ειλικρίνεια και πρόθεση να είμαι χρήσιμος - καμιά φορά αυτό με κάνει δυσάρεστο.




> παμε σε κατι αλλο.αντρικο τελικα εσυ συνφωνεις οτι αν φαει κανεις ταυτοχρονα (στο ιδιο γευμα δηλαδη) 2 τροφες με πληρες προφιλ αμινο (πχ κοτοπουλο και μπριζολα),τοτε αποικοδομουνται καποια αμινοξεα και χανονται στην ουσια?


Οι τροφές αυτές αποτελούνται από αμινοξέα - τα αμινοξέα δεν γράφουν κάπου ότι είναι προέλευσης κότας ή από μπριζόλα , άλλωστε αυτά ανακυκλώνονται στην φύση, τα αμινοξέα που υπήρχαν στους μυς ενός κοτόπουλου έρχονται στους δικούς μας κάποια στιγμή και είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια "ταμπέλα" στις χημικές ουσίες για να καταλάβουμε που άνηκαν όταν μπαίνουν στο σώμα μας, στο στομάχι τα φαγητά γίνονται πολύ μικρά κομματάκια, 1mm περίπου , και στο έντερο που πέπτονται τα αμινοξέα η πέψη γίνεται χωρίς "ρατσισμούς" και τέτοιους κανόνες αφού όλα τα αμινοξέα  με ίδια χημική σύσταση είναι* ακριβώς* ίδια σε χημική δομή *ανεξαρτήτως* προέλευσης.

----------


## savage

thanks man :03. Thumb up: 

ηθελα να ακουσω και τη δικη σου αποψη

----------


## sogoku

> Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν έχω πρόθεση να σε χαρακτηρίσω για να σε μειώσω ή κάτι τέτοιο , μου ζήτησες την γνώμη μου για ένα θέμα και απλά απάντησα με ειλικρίνεια και πρόθεση να είμαι χρήσιμος - καμιά φορά αυτό με κάνει δυσάρεστο.


Εννοειται εκανα πλακα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ κιολας.....

----------


## jimmy007

Έχω τις εξής 4 απορίες:
1. H δεξτρόζη και η μαλτοδεξτρίνη(σε σκόνη( έχουν την ίδια περίπου πυκνότητα με τις whey? Πιο απλά, ένα 30άρι scoop whey γεμίζει με 30 g π.χ. δεξτρόζης ή η ποσότητα είναι διαφορετική?
2. Αν παίρνουμε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα  πρωτεινών απο αυτή που χρησιμοποιούμε, η υπόλοιπη δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στα νεφρά και στο συκώτι κατά την αποδέσμευση της? Η ενδεικτική ποσότητα είναι σε g το βάρος μας σε κιλά επί 3? 
3.Οι λιποδιαλύτες απλά αυξάνουν τον αριθμό θερμίδων που χρειαζόμαστε ή εστιάζουν κυρίως στην καύση λίπους?
4.Μία μπανάνα μήκους περίπου 20 εκατοστών(τα άκρα της απέχουν 15) τι θρεπτική αξία έχει περίπου?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Η ενδεικτική ποσότητα είναι σε g το βάρος μας σε κιλά επί 3?


Αν δεν κανω λαθος χ3 ειναι σε περιοδους ογκου και δεν ξερω αν αναφερεται σε κιλα ή σε κιλα *αλιπης μαζας*




> 4.Μία μπανάνα μήκους περίπου 20 εκατοστών


Ατελειωτο respec' σε οποιον κανει ποστ σε φορουμ με μαντραχαλαδες που σηκωνουν σιδερα και εχει το θαρρος να γραψει αυτ τη φραση :03. Thumb up: 

SOS

Μπρουμε να βρουμε ποσες θερμιδες και ποσους υδατανθρακες εχει ενας φραπε?
Μιλαμε για τον κλασσικο 1-1 χωρις γαλα
Λογω διακοπης τσιγαρου αντικαθιστω στο προγραμμα μου στη δουλεια τα διαλλειματα για τσιγαρο με διαλλειματα για φραπεδακι και πινω 3 την ημερα(ουτε 2 ουτε 4, στανταρντ 3. Και δεν πινω ποτε εκτος δουλειας)

----------


## thegravijia

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος χ3 ειναι σε περιοδους ογκου και δεν ξερω αν αναφερεται σε κιλα ή σε κιλα *αλιπης μαζας*
> 
> 
> Ατελειωτο respec' σε οποιον κανει ποστ σε φορουμ με μαντραχαλαδες που σηκωνουν σιδερα και εχει το θαρρος να γραψει αυτ τη φραση


επι 2 bro οχι επι 3

----------


## KeyserSoze

> επι 2 bro οχι επι 3


Και στον ογκο?
Εγω νομιζα πως γυρω στο 1,5 ηταν για τους μη αθλουμενους, γυρω στο 2 για περιοδο γραμμωσης οταν εχεις και βαρη μεσα και επι 3 οταν σηκωνεις ατσαλια στον ογκο

Το 'επι της αλιπης μαζας΄το πετυχα?

----------


## Eddie

> Και στον ογκο?
> Εγω νομιζα πως γυρω στο 1,5 ηταν για τους μη αθλουμενους, γυρω στο 2 για περιοδο γραμμωσης οταν εχεις και βαρη μεσα και επι 3 οταν σηκωνεις ατσαλια στον ογκο
> 
> Το 'επι της αλιπης μαζας΄το πετυχα?


Εγω πιστευω οτι στη γραμμωση χρειαζεσαι περισσοτερο απ οτι στον ογκο.

----------


## arisfwtis

στην γραμμωση ειναι λογικοτερο να ανεβαινει λογω της χαμηλη ληψης σε υδ και λιπαρα
με προλαβε ο εντι

----------


## KeyserSoze

> στην γραμμωση ειναι λογικοτερο να ανεβαινει λογω της χαμηλη ληψης σε υδ και λιπαρα
> με προλαβε ο εντι


Εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι στη γραμμωση ανεβαινει *το ποσοστο*, οχι η απολυτη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης.
Πεφτουν οι συνολικες θερμιδες, καταγκρεμιζονται οσες προερχονται απο υδατανθρακες και ερχονται και τις καλυπτουν πρωτεινες και καλα λιπη αλλα σε απολυτους αριθμους οι πρωτεινες σε gr ειναι λιγοτερες

ΥΓ. Στο θεμα με το φραπε καμια απαντηση pls

----------


## salpas18

ειναι λιγο ακυρη η ερωτηση μου αλλα θα την κανο οταν σου λεει καπιος καταναλοσε *** γραμμαρια (απλο υδατανθρακα)* τη υδατανθρακα μπορει να εννοει?
δλδ τι εννοουμε απλο υδατ.
ειναι λιγο βλακια η ερωτησει αλλα αν υπαρχει απαντησει καλος  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

> Και στον ογκο?
> Εγω νομιζα πως γυρω στο 1,5 ηταν για τους μη αθλουμενους, γυρω στο 2 για περιοδο γραμμωσης οταν εχεις και βαρη μεσα και επι 3 οταν σηκωνεις ατσαλια στον ογκο
> 
> Το 'επι της αλιπης μαζας΄το πετυχα?


ρε συ δεν ειναι απολυτο οτι λεω 
εγω την γνωμη μου λεω
εγω πιστευω για προχωρημενους αθλητες ναι παει επι 3 
για αρχαριο παει επι 2 
καποιοι λενε στη γραμμωση να αυξανεις και λογικο μου κανει

----------


## -beba-

Aπλος υδατάνθρακας είναι η ζάχαρη, η γλυκόζη, μαλτοδεξτρίνη, δεξτρόζη,φρουκτόζη κ.λ.π.

----------


## jimmy007

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος χ3 ειναι σε περιοδους ογκου και δεν ξερω αν αναφερεται σε κιλα ή σε κιλα *αλιπης μαζας*
> 
> 
> Ατελειωτο respec' σε οποιον κανει ποστ σε φορουμ με μαντραχαλαδες που σηκωνουν σιδερα και εχει το θαρρος να γραψει αυτ τη φραση
> 
> SOS
> 
> Μπρουμε να βρουμε ποσες θερμιδες και ποσους υδατανθρακες εχει ενας φραπε?
> Μιλαμε για τον κλασσικο 1-1 χωρις γαλα
> Λογω διακοπης τσιγαρου αντικαθιστω στο προγραμμα μου στη δουλεια τα διαλλειματα για τσιγαρο με διαλλειματα για φραπεδακι και πινω 3 την ημερα(ουτε 2 ουτε 4, στανταρντ 3. Και δεν πινω ποτε εκτος δουλειας)



 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: .

Σχετικά με τον φραπέ, οι θερμίδες που σου δίνει ισούνται πρακτικά με τις θερμίδες της ζάχαρης γιατί η μία σκέτη μερίδα(κουταλιά του γλυκού) φραπέ χει 2 θερμίδες. Οπότε αν η μία κουταλιά ζάχαρη έχει περίπου 10 g υδατάνθρακες άρα 40 θερμίδες. Το κακό βέβαια με αυτούς του υδ/κες είναι ότι έχουν πολύ υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη, οπότε προτίμησε καλύτερα σκέτο φραπέ αν τον αντέχεις πάντα...

----------


## dionisos

> *Aπλος υδατάνθρακας είναι* η ζάχαρη, η γλυκόζη, *μαλτοδεξτρίνη*, δεξτρόζη,φρουκτόζη κ.λ.π.


Η μαλτοδεξτρίνη είναι σύνθετος υδατάνθρακας με υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη.

----------


## savage

> Έχω τις εξής 4 απορίες:
> 1. H δεξτρόζη και η μαλτοδεξτρίνη(σε σκόνη( έχουν την ίδια περίπου πυκνότητα με τις whey? Πιο απλά, ένα 30άρι scoop whey γεμίζει με 30 g π.χ. δεξτρόζης ή η ποσότητα είναι διαφορετική?
> 2. Αν παίρνουμε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα  πρωτεινών απο αυτή που χρησιμοποιούμε, η υπόλοιπη δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στα νεφρά και στο συκώτι κατά την αποδέσμευση της? Η ενδεικτική ποσότητα είναι σε g το βάρος μας σε κιλά επί 3? 
> 3.Οι λιποδιαλύτες απλά αυξάνουν τον αριθμό θερμίδων που χρειαζόμαστε ή εστιάζουν κυρίως στην καύση λίπους?
> 4.Μία μπανάνα μήκους περίπου 20 εκατοστών(τα άκρα της απέχουν 15) τι θρεπτική αξία έχει περίπου?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


1.κατα 99% διαφορετικη
2.δεν υπαρχει γενικος κανονας.το αν θα σου δημιουργησει η οχι προβληματα εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο σου.υπαρχουν ατομα που τρωνε το βαρος τουςχ2 σε πρωτεινη και εχουν προβλημα και αλλοι που τρωνε το βαρος τους επι 4 η επι 5 και ειναι οκ.
αν εισαι αρχαριος τοτε τρωγε επι 2.θα δεις διαφορα και θα εισαι οκ.αν εισαι πιο προχωρημενος τρωγε και παραπανω σιγα σιγα,τσεκαροντας παντα με εξετασεις και τα ζωτικα σου οργανα αν τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα.
3.το πρωτο
4.τσεκαρε εδω http://www.fitday.com/fitness/FoodLo...ate=1278547200.

----------


## jimmy007

> 1.κατα 99% διαφορετικη
> 2.δεν υπαρχει γενικος κανονας.το αν θα σου δημιουργησει η οχι προβληματα εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο σου.υπαρχουν ατομα που τρωνε το βαρος τουςχ2 σε πρωτεινη και εχουν προβλημα και αλλοι που τρωνε το βαρος τους επι 4 η επι 5 και ειναι οκ.
> αν εισαι αρχαριος τοτε τρωγε επι 2.θα δεις διαφορα και θα εισαι οκ.αν εισαι πιο προχωρημενος τρωγε και παραπανω σιγα σιγα,τσεκαροντας παντα με εξετασεις και τα ζωτικα σου οργανα αν τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα.
> 3.το πρωτο
> 4.τσεκαρε εδω http://www.fitday.com/fitness/FoodLo...ate=1278547200.


Σε ευχαριστώ καταρχάς για την απάντηση..Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής στο 1?

----------


## Devil

> Η μαλτοδεξτρίνη είναι σύνθετος υδατάνθρακας με υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη.


οχι απαρετητα υπαρχουν και με χαμηλο DE

----------


## jimmy007

Επίσης, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να αποφεύγουμε την κατανάλωση λιπαρών οξέων(έστω και ακόρεστων) στο πρώτο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα(1 ώρα μετά το ρόφημα) ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο για το ρόφημα επειδή τα λίπη μεταβολίζονται αργά?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Επίσης, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να αποφεύγουμε την κατανάλωση λιπαρών οξέων(έστω και ακόρεστων) στο πρώτο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα(1 ώρα μετά το ρόφημα) ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο για το ρόφημα επειδή τα λίπη μεταβολίζονται αργά?


για το στερεο σου γευμα μετα το gym δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!!!για το ροφημα αμεσως μετα λεμε οτι δεν...

----------


## jimmy007

> για το στερεο σου γευμα μετα το gym δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!!!για το ροφημα αμεσως μετα λεμε οτι δεν...


ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ. Για το ρόφημα και εγώ αυτό είπα νομίζω... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pollo91

παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι:

Απο αυτα που διαβασα η καλυτερη ωρα για να φας φρουτο ειναι το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση (διορθωστε με εαν κανω λαθος)
Στις διατροφες μαλιστα λετε Quaker...κτλ κτλ +1 μηλο
Εννοειτε οτι το τρωμε πριν το Quaker η μετα??(edit: γιατι επισης διαβασα οτι καλο ειναι να τα τρωμε τα φρουτα πριν το γευμα)

θενκς!!

----------


## Ramrod

> παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι:
> 
> Απο αυτα που διαβασα η καλυτερη ωρα για να φας φρουτο ειναι το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση (διορθωστε με εαν κανω λαθος)
> Στις διατροφες μαλιστα λετε Quaker...κτλ κτλ +1 μηλο
> Εννοειτε οτι το τρωμε πριν το Quaker η μετα??(edit: γιατι επισης διαβασα οτι καλο ειναι να τα τρωμε τα φρουτα πριν το γευμα)
> 
> θενκς!!


Τι εννοείς πριν το Quaker ή μετά? Βάλε τα όλα μαζί αμα θες...απλά το quaker δε το τρως σκέτο συνήθως...μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε ένα μπωλ με γάλα και μπανάνες κλπ όλα μαζί...

Δημητριακό είναι δεν έχει "δοσολογία". Φατο όπως θες...

----------


## pollo91

Κοιτα το Quaker φυσικα και δεν το τρωω σκετο απλα εαν θες να φας και ενα μηλο θα το βαλεις μεσα στο quaker και στο γαλα;;;

----------


## thegravijia

> Κοιτα το Quaker φυσικα και δεν το τρωω σκετο απλα εαν θες να φας και ενα μητε λο θα το βαλεις μεσα στο quaker και στο γαλα;;;


oποτες θες το τρως 
ητε πριν ητε μετα 
η ολα μαζι 

δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο αυτο

απλα βρες μια καλη συνταγη για να ευχαριστιεσαι το πρωινο σου

----------


## giannis64

κανε πειραματα και οπως σου αρσει σε γευση και σου καθετε πιο καλα φατο!!

εντιτ. +1 στον βιγια! γραψαμε μαζι!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε μαγκες την βρωμη μπορουμε να την φαμε χωρις το γαλα ????????

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> ρε μαγκες την βρωμη μπορουμε να την φαμε χωρις το γαλα ????????


Σκετη;;; με τιποτα,με νερο ομως ναι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Σκετη;;; με τιποτα,με νερο ομως ναι.


Εγω για ευκολια για να μην καθυστερω και λερωνω πιατα κουταλια κλπ,τη βαζω στο μπλεντερ με νερο και την πινω.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ok αυχαριστω για τις απαντησεις απλως δεν εχω ξαναδοκιμασει βρωμη ποτε και εχω μια ταση οταν την τρωω να θελω να την ξερασω αχαχ αλλα θα συνηθισω ευχαριστω

----------


## jimmy007

> Σκετη;;; με τιποτα,με νερο ομως ναι.



Και όμως μπορούμε να τη φάμε σκέτη. Εγώ τουλάχιστον μπορώ.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kafros gate 7

παιδια να ρωτησω καποιες μερες που με βγαζει το προγραμμα να τρωω το 5ο γευμα κατα της 10:30 το βραδυ ενω κοιμαμαι γυρω στις 12:30 να τρωω πριν τον υπνο ενα γιαουρτι ή οχι??

ακομα δν χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα.μετα την προπονηση για να εχω αμεση αφομοιωση πρωτεϊνης τα αυγα ειναι καλυτερο να τα τρωω βραστα ή ομελετα?

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια να ρωτησω καποιες μερες που με βγαζει το προγραμμα να τρωω το 5ο γευμα κατα της 10:30 το βραδυ ενω κοιμαμαι γυρω στις 12:30 να τρωω πριν τον υπνο ενα γιαουρτι ή οχι??
> 
> Οχι απλα κανει,επιβαλετε!
> 
> ακομα δν χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα.μετα την προπονηση για να εχω αμεση αφομοιωση πρωτεϊνης τα αυγα ειναι καλυτερο να τα τρωω βραστα ή ομελετα?


Καλυτερα βραστα!

----------


## dionisos

> οχι απαρετητα υπαρχουν και με χαμηλο DE


Έχεις δίκιο! DE είναι ο γλυκαιμικός δείκτης; GI δεν είναι;

----------


## savage

> Σε ευχαριστώ καταρχάς για την απάντηση..Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής στο 1?


εννοω οτι δεν εχουν λογικα την ιδια πυκνοτητα οποτε αυτο που εχει μεγαλυετρη πυκνοτητα θα εχει και μεγαλυτερο βαρος στο χωρο του scoop,το οποιο ετσι κι αλλιως εχει συγκεκριμενο ογκο/χωρητικοτητα.
σε απλα ελληνικα αν 1 scoop χωραει 30 γραμ πρωτεινης,δε σημαινει οτι αν το γεμισεις δεξτροζη θα ειναι 30 γραμ σωνει και καλα.




> παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι:
> 
> Απο αυτα που διαβασα η καλυτερη ωρα για να φας φρουτο ειναι το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση (διορθωστε με εαν κανω λαθος)
> Στις διατροφες μαλιστα λετε Quaker...κτλ κτλ +1 μηλο
> Εννοειτε οτι το τρωμε πριν το Quaker η μετα??(edit: γιατι επισης διαβασα οτι καλο ειναι να τα τρωμε τα φρουτα πριν το γευμα)
> 
> θενκς!!


το φρουτο θα τρως 10-15 λεπτα πριν απο υπολοιπο γευμα σου

----------


## jimmy007

> εννοω οτι δεν εχουν λογικα την ιδια πυκνοτητα οποτε αυτο που εχει μεγαλυετρη πυκνοτητα θα εχει και μεγαλυτερο βαρος στο χωρο του scoop,το οποιο ετσι κι αλλιως εχει συγκεκριμενο ογκο/χωρητικοτητα.
> σε απλα ελληνικα αν 1 scoop χωραει 30 γραμ πρωτεινης,δε σημαινει οτι αν το γεμισεις δεξτροζη θα ειναι 30 γραμ σωνει και καλα.


Ναι αυτό το κατάλαβα(κάτι ξέρω και εγώ από φυσικοχημεια :01. Smile: ). Η απορία μου ήταν αν ξέρεις την αναλογία των πυκνοτήτων...

----------


## Eddie

> Έχεις δίκιο! DE είναι ο γλυκαιμικός δείκτης; GI δεν είναι;


DE ειναι τα αρχικα απο το Dextrose equivalent.GI ειναι ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextrose_equivalent

----------


## pollo91

> το φρουτο θα τρως 10-15 λεπτα πριν απο υπολοιπο γευμα σου


Αυτο περιμενα να ακουσω  :01. Razz: 


Επισης τα αμυγδαλα και τον λιναροσπορο τα αποθηκευουμε στο ψυγειο;;

----------


## jimmy007

Tελικά η αναλογία πυκνότητας είναι περίπου 25:40(whey:δεξτρόζη/μαλτοδεξτρίνη), δηλαδή 5 προς 8.. 

Εγώ pollo91 τα αφήνω έξω...

----------


## KeyserSoze

Αν καποιες συνεχομενες μερες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης δεν πιασουμε ΚΑΝ τις θερμιδες που εχουμε στοχο(περιπου 300 κατω απο αυτες της συντηρησης) τι κανουμε?
Τρωμε κατι ελαφρυ πριν τον υπνο "με το ζορι"?


ΥΓ. Ειχα αναφερει οτι ειχα κολλησει στα κιλα παροτι δεν ετρωγα πολυ και ειχαμε καταληξει οτι μαλλον ειχα υπολογισει λαθος και ημουν στις ΘΣ και πως επρεπε να φαω λιγοτερο. Εκει με επιασε ενας μικροπανικος και νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτιλισει (πχ 1.700-1.800 θερμιδες για 31χρονο, 1.85, 93 κιλα (17-18% σωματικο λιπος) νομιζω παρα ειναι λιγες)

----------


## Manos1989

> Αν καποιες συνεχομενες μερες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης δεν πιασουμε ΚΑΝ τις θερμιδες που εχουμε στοχο(περιπου 300 κατω απο αυτες της συντηρησης) τι κανουμε?
> Τρωμε κατι ελαφρυ πριν τον υπνο "με το ζορι"?
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Ειχα αναφερει οτι ειχα κολλησει στα κιλα παροτι δεν ετρωγα πολυ και ειχαμε καταληξει οτι μαλλον ειχα υπολογισει λαθος και ημουν στις ΘΣ και πως επρεπε να φαω λιγοτερο. Εκει με επιασε ενας μικροπανικος και νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτιλισει (πχ 1.700-1.800 θερμιδες για 31χρονο, 1.85, 93 κιλα (17-18% σωματικο λιπος) νομιζω παρα ειναι λιγες)


Εγώ περίπου στα stats σου(21χρ.1,87 91-92 κιλά 14-15% περίπου) έπαιρνα 1800-2200 στη γράμμωση.Λίγες είναι βέβαια αλλά εγώ δεν πεινούσα και μια χαρά τα έχασα τα κιλά :01. Razz:

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Εγώ περίπου στα stats σου(21χρ.1,87 91-92 κιλά 14-15% περίπου) έπαιρνα 1800-2200 στη γράμμωση.Λίγες είναι βέβαια αλλά εγώ δεν πεινούσα και μια χαρά τα έχασα τα κιλά


Απο τη μια εισαι πιτσιρικας και εχεις μεταβολισμο που σπερνει
Απο την αλλη βεβαια ο πατος σου(1800) ειναι το ταβανι μου εδω και 3 μερες και μαλιστα υποσεινηδητα(δλδ το παιρνω πρεφα οταν τις υπολογιζω πριν το βραδυνο στις 8:30-9 και μου βγαινουν 1100 και ενταξει, μετα δεν παιζει να φαω 1000 θερμιδες βραδιατικα και καταληγω με 1700-1800 τελικη )

----------


## savage

> Αν καποιες συνεχομενες μερες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης δεν πιασουμε ΚΑΝ τις θερμιδες που εχουμε στοχο(περιπου 300 κατω απο αυτες της συντηρησης) τι κανουμε?
> Τρωμε κατι ελαφρυ πριν τον υπνο "με το ζορι"?
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Ειχα αναφερει οτι ειχα κολλησει στα κιλα παροτι δεν ετρωγα πολυ και ειχαμε καταληξει οτι μαλλον ειχα υπολογισει λαθος και ημουν στις ΘΣ και πως επρεπε να φαω λιγοτερο. Εκει με επιασε ενας μικροπανικος και νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτιλισει (πχ 1.700-1.800 θερμιδες για 31χρονο, 1.85, 93 κιλα (17-18% σωματικο λιπος) νομιζω παρα ειναι λιγες)


αν τρως ακομα λιγοτερο απο αυτο που εχεις υπολογισει (το οποιο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι υποθερμιδικη ποσοτητα) λογικα θα συμβει αυτο που ειπες.απο αντιδραση θα κολλησει ο οργανισμος σου.προσπαθησε να τρως η εστω να πινεις καποιο ροφημα ωστε να συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> αν τρως ακομα λιγοτερο απο αυτο που εχεις υπολογισει (το οποιο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι υποθερμιδικη ποσοτητα) λογικα θα συμβει αυτο που ειπες.απο αντιδραση θα κολλησει ο οργανισμος σου.προσπαθησε να τρως η εστω να πινεις καποιο ροφημα ωστε να συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες.


Aυτο εκανα χθες και προχθες
Ενα γιαουρτακι τη μια, ενα scoop whey την αλλη...
Βασικα ειμαι πολυ προσεκτικος και λεπτολογος στη διατροφη μου, απλα επειδη κολλησα με επιασε υποσεινηδητα πανικος και εκοψα αποτομα. Η ψυχολογια ειναι ο χειροτερος συμβουλος ορισμενες φορες

----------


## psonara

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο.σορυ αν εχει ξαναερωτηθει!ποσες θερμιδες εχουν τα 150 γραμμαρια μιας μπακετας ολικης?σαν κι αυτη που πουλανε στα τοσταδικα για πχ.την λεπτη αλλα σκετη.

----------


## Andrikos

> Επίσης, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να αποφεύγουμε την κατανάλωση λιπαρών οξέων(έστω και ακόρεστων) στο πρώτο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα(1 ώρα μετά το ρόφημα) ή αυτό ισχύει μόνο για το ρόφημα επειδή τα λίπη μεταβολίζονται αργά?


Κανένα πρόβλημα, άλλωστε η πρωτεινοσύνθεση μένει ψηλά για αρκετές ώρες μετά την προπόνηση.

----------


## skiadis

για τα αμυγδαλα στην διατροφη μας υπαρχει προβλημα να ειναι ψημενα?
γιατι αυτα που βρηκα στο super market σε συσκεβασια ειναι ψημενα..
και για την βρωμη: ποσο ειναι τα 50γρ ( 2 κουταλιες σ? )και πως την τρωμε ( με νερο/γαλα? )

ευχαριστω

----------


## razor

Ερωτηση για φακες

Παιδια οι φακες εχουν υψηλη διατροφικη αξια καθως μια μεριδα εχει 16γρ πρωτεινες και 40 γρ υδατανθρακες. Ωστοσο οι πρωτεινες που περιεχει ειναι φυτικης προελευσης, συνεπως προσμετρουνται? Επισης σκεφτομαι να ριχνω μεσα κομμενες φετες γαλοπουλα . Ποσες φετες να βαζω ωστε να θεωρειται ως πληρες γευμα?

----------


## giannis64

πρώτα πρώτα θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις κάποια αμινοξέα που της λείπουν με τυρί, και μετά αν θες να προσθέσεις ζωικής προέλευσης πρωτεΐνη την υπολογίζεις και συμπληρώνεις!

----------


## razor

Απο τυρι θα προτεινες κοτατζ? ποσοτητα? για την πρωτεινη ενοω να βαλω 15 γρ πρωτεινης απο γαλοπουλα καθως υπαρχουν και στις φακες 16γρ φυτικης? η να μη μετρησω τη φυτικη και να βαλω 30 γρ μονο απο γαλοπ?

----------


## Ramrod

Ε λοιπόν αυτό σε αυτό το φόρουμ που πολλοί δε μετρούν τη φυτική πρωτεϊνη δε το καταλαβαίνω...ρε παιδιά αμινοξέα δε περιέχει και η φυτική? Απλά το προφιλ δεν είναι πλήρες, χρειάζονται κάποια ακόμα...όλα συντελούν στην κατασκευή των μυών όμως.

Ναι βάλε κότατζ ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου.

----------


## StefPat

> Ε λοιπόν αυτό σε αυτό το φόρουμ που πολλοί δε μετρούν τη φυτική πρωτεϊνη δε το καταλαβαίνω...ρε παιδιά αμινοξέα δε περιέχει και η φυτική? Απλά το προφιλ δεν είναι πλήρες, χρειάζονται κάποια ακόμα...όλα συντελούν στην κατασκευή των μυών όμως.
> 
> Ναι βάλε κότατζ ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βιολογικο ταχινι και τα μυαλα στα καγκελαααααα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sogoku

> Ε λοιπόν αυτό σε αυτό το φόρουμ που πολλοί δε μετρούν τη φυτική πρωτεϊνη δε το καταλαβαίνω...ρε παιδιά αμινοξέα δε περιέχει και η φυτική? Απλά το προφιλ δεν είναι πλήρες, χρειάζονται κάποια ακόμα...όλα συντελούν στην κατασκευή των μυών όμως.
> 
> Ναι βάλε κότατζ ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου.


Οπως εχει ξανααναφερθει οι φυτικες πρωτεινες ναι μεν εχουνε ολα τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα  ομως ειναι χαμηλοτερης βοιολογικης αξιας και εμπεριεχουν καποια απο αυτα σε κακες αναλογιες.Το αμινοξυ που βρισκεται σε μικρη ποσοτητα θα χρησιμοποιηθει συνεργαστικα με τα υπολοιπα για την  κατασκευη μυικου ιστου αλλα οταν 'τελειωσει' τα υπολοιπα αμινοξεα θα στερεψουν και θα μετατραπουν σε γλυκοζη.

----------


## Ramrod

> Οπως εχει ξανααναφερθει οι φυτικες πρωτεινες ναι μεν εχουνε ολα τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα  ομως ειναι χαμηλοτερης βοιολογικης αξιας και εμπεριεχουν καποια απο αυτα σε κακες αναλογιες.Το αμινοξυ που βρισκεται σε μικρη ποσοτητα θα χρησιμοποιηθει συνεργαστικα με τα υπολοιπα για την  κατασκευη μυικου ιστου αλλα οταν 'τελειωσει' τα υπολοιπα αμινοξεα θα στερεψουν και θα μετατραπουν σε γλυκοζη.


όλα αυτά αν φας μόνο φυτική πρωτεϊνη(αν ισχύουν κιόλας)...
Αν συμπληρώσεις όμως με ζωϊκή πρωτεϊνη τότε απλά κάνεις πρόσθεση.

----------


## skiadis

> για τα αμυγδαλα στην διατροφη μας υπαρχει προβλημα να ειναι ψημενα?
> γιατι αυτα που βρηκα στο super market σε συσκεβασια ειναι ψημενα..
> και για την βρωμη: ποσο ειναι τα 50γρ ( 2 κουταλιες σ? )και πως την τρωμε ( με νερο/γαλα? )
> 
> ευχαριστω


κανεις??  :banana: 
για την ποσοτητα θελω απαντηση βασικα. δεν εχω ζυγαρια σπιτι μου και δεν μπορω να υπολογισω καθολου...

----------


## razor

Δηλαδη ramrod λες οτι καποιος που παιρνει απτο γευμα του 10γρ πρωτεινη απο κοτοπουλο και 20 γρ απο ψωμια θα αναπτυχθει το ιδιο με καποιον που παιρνει 30 γρ μονο απο κοτοπουλο? Δε σε αμφισβητω, αλλα δε μου φαινεται να πολυισχυει...

----------


## giannis64

> κανεις?? 
> για την ποσοτητα θελω απαντηση βασικα. δεν εχω ζυγαρια σπιτι μου και δεν μπορω να υπολογισω καθολου...


 
τα αμυγδαλα αν ειναι ωμα η ψητα θα σε απασχολησουν μονο αν εισαι σε φαση γραμμωσης και θες να παιξεις ε τις λεπτομεριες. αν εισαι ετοιμος για αγωνες ας πουμε, αλλιως φατα οπως νανε!

αν δεν εχεις ζυγαρια δουλεια δεν γινετε γιατι αμα σου πω οτι μια φλυτζανα μεγαλη ειναι 100 γρ βρωμης, θα με ρωτησεις πια φλυτζανα θεωρω εγω μεγαλη, αμα σου πω οτι μια κουταλια της σουπας ειναι 10 γρ, κουταλι με κουταλι εχει διαφορα!

----------


## skiadis

> τα αμυγδαλα αν ειναι ωμα η ψητα θα σε απασχολησουν μονο αν εισαι σε φαση γραμμωσης και θες να παιξεις ε τις λεπτομεριες. αν εισαι ετοιμος για αγωνες ας πουμε, αλλιως φατα οπως νανε!
> 
> αν δεν εχεις ζυγαρια δουλεια δεν γινετε γιατι αμα σου πω οτι μια φλυτζανα μεγαλη ειναι 100 γρ βρωμης, θα με ρωτησεις πια φλυτζανα θεωρω εγω μεγαλη, αμα σου πω οτι μια κουταλια της σουπας ειναι 10 γρ, κουταλι με κουταλι εχει διαφορα!


μαλιστα!!
σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ειμαι βασικα (οχι αγωνιστικα βεβαια) αλλα τεσπα την επομενη φορα περνω ωμα αμα βρω.
μεχρι να εφοδιαστω με ζυγαρια θα βαζω5 κουταλιες και βλεπουμε!!  :01. Mr. Green: 
ευχαριστω παντως!

----------


## giannis64

5 κουταλιες της σουπας τις υπολογιζω περιπου 35-45-50 γρ ?  βαρια βαρια και αν!
δεν βγαζεις ακρη ετσι φιλε μου!

----------


## beefmeup

> το νερό με το όζον,


ρε αντρικος,ριξε μια γνωμη για αυτο μια κ το αναφερεις.

εχω διαβασει αρκετους ββντερς που το χρησιμοποιουν(το οζον γενικοτερα),κ μαλιστα στο αμερικα υπαρχουν κ αναλογες κλινικες.

----------


## sogoku

Eχει καμια σημασια στο γιαουρτι αν αναγραφει επιδορπιο η οχι?

----------


## beefmeup

> Eχει καμια σημασια στο γιαουρτι αν αναγραφει επιδορπιο η οχι?


αν γραφει επιδορπιο,συνηθως δεν ειναι γιαουρτι,αλλα προιον με βαση αυτο.
που ενδεχομενως σημαινει,προσθετα/ζαχαρη κ χαμηλοτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη απο ενα κανονικο γιαουρτι.

----------


## just

ποσο λα8ος ειναι αν σε ενα απο τα 3 πρωτα γευματα παραλειψουμε υδαταν8ρακα και το αναπληρωσουμε στο 4ο?

----------


## -beba-

Να τον αναπληρώσεις στο 4ο και να είναι και βράδυ? Δεν είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα.

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Να τον αναπληρώσεις στο 4ο και να είναι και βράδυ? Δεν είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα.


Aυτο αν το γενικευσουμε ειναι μια πολυ καλη απορια
Αν παραλειψουμε/δεν παρουμε τα προβλεπομενα ειτε σε υ/α,ειτε σε πρωτ είτε σε λιπη, ειναι προτιμοτερο 
α. Να τα αναπληρωσουμε στα επομενα γευματα της ημέρας
β. Οχι, να φαμε τα επομενα οπως πρεπει και αστα, πανε, χαθηκαν, να προσεξουμε να μην ξανασυμβει

----------


## beefmeup

το β.

η να κανεις νωριτερα το επομενο γευμα σου αν μπορεις.

----------


## jimmy007

> Aυτο αν το γενικευσουμε ειναι μια πολυ καλη απορια
> Αν παραλειψουμε/δεν παρουμε τα προβλεπομενα ειτε σε υ/α,ειτε σε πρωτ είτε σε λιπη, ειναι προτιμοτερο 
> α. Να τα αναπληρωσουμε στα επομενα γευματα της ημέρας
> β. Οχι, να φαμε τα επομενα οπως πρεπει και αστα, πανε, χαθηκαν, να προσεξουμε να μην ξανασυμβει


Εγώ θα έλεγα κάτι διαφορετικό: ξεχνάμε τους υδ/κες που χάσαμε, παίρνουμε τα έξτρα τα μισά λιπαρά(ακόρεστα) και αναπληρώνουμε όλη την ποσότητα πρωτείνης, συνδυάζοντας έξυπνα τις πηγές της,δηλαδή αργές και γρήγορες...

Εννοείται επίσης πως επιταχύνουμε το επόμενο γεύμα όπως ειπώθηκε..

----------


## just

αν σε διατροφη γραμμωσης το τελευτεο γευμα ειναι κατα τις 9(πουυ συνη8ως ειναι γιαουρτακι και αμυγδαλα) και εγω κοιμαμαι κατα τις 1.00 πρεπει να κανω ακομη ενα γευμα?το ιδιο με το γευμα των 9?δλδ παλι γιαουρτακι? 
αν ναι τοτε πρεπει να αντικαταστησω κατι αλλο η ωρα 9?

----------


## Eddie

> αν σε διατροφη γραμμωσης το τελευτεο γευμα ειναι κατα τις 9(πουυ συνη8ως ειναι γιαουρτακι και αμυγδαλα) και εγω κοιμαμαι κατα τις 1.00 πρεπει να κανω ακομη ενα γευμα?το ιδιο με το γευμα των 9?δλδ παλι γιαουρτακι? 
> αν ναι τοτε πρεπει να αντικαταστησω κατι αλλο η ωρα 9?


Εννοειται οτι χρειαζεσαι κι αλλο γευμα!

Μπορεις να βαλεις ενα ψαρι με σαλατα στις 9 και στις 12.30 το γιαουρτι με τα μυγδαλα.

----------


## just

> Εννοειται οτι χρειαζεσαι κι αλλο γευμα!
> 
> Μπορεις να βαλεις ενα ψαρι με σαλατα στις 9 και στις 12.30 το γιαουρτι με τα μυγδαλα.


thks mate..μερες που δεν κανω προπονηση με βαρη το 5ο γευμα ειναι  η ωρα 9 και το 1ο μου γευμα ειναι η ωρα 8..λυθηκε η απορια μου :01. Smile:

----------


## just

> Aυτο αν το γενικευσουμε ειναι μια πολυ καλη απορια
> Αν παραλειψουμε/δεν παρουμε τα προβλεπομενα ειτε σε υ/α,ειτε σε πρωτ είτε σε λιπη, ειναι προτιμοτερο 
> α. Να τα αναπληρωσουμε στα επομενα γευματα της ημέρας
> β. Οχι, να φαμε τα επομενα οπως πρεπει και αστα, πανε, χαθηκαν, να προσεξουμε να μην ξανασυμβει


σκεφτηκα κατι αλλο..ερωτηση: ή να τρωμε λιγο περισσοτερο υδαταν8ρακα στο 3ο γευμα αν στο 2ο γευμα για παραδειγμα δεν φαμε υδαταν8ρακα..?

----------


## jimmy007

> σκεφτηκα κατι αλλο..ερωτηση: ή να τρωμε λιγο περισσοτερο υδαταν8ρακα στο 3ο γευμα αν στο 2ο γευμα για παραδειγμα δεν φαμε υδαταν8ρακα..?


Καταρχάς είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μην μπορείς να πάρεις υδ/κες σε ένα γεύμα ακόμα και όταν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού. 
Αν όμως για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο συμβεί, θα σου πρότεινα να αυξήσεις κατά το ήμισυ την λήψη υδ/κα στο επόμενο γεύμα αρκεί να είναι βραδείας καύσης. Όλα αυτά εφόσον το γεύμα αυτό δεν είναι αργά το βράδυ..

----------


## lef

παιδια μπορειτε ν μου προτεινετε τροπουσ μαγειρεματος για το μοσχαρι νουα που περνω?το βραζω αλλα δεν πολυτρελαινομαι :08. Toast:

----------


## savage

μαλλον σαν ψητο της κατσαρολας καλυτερα lef

----------


## Eddie

> μαλλον σαν ψητο της κατσαρολας καλυτερα lef


Ετσι!!!Τα σπαει!!!

Αμα δε σε νοιαζουν και πολυ οι θερμιδες θα το σβησεις με λιγο λευκο κρασι και θα σερβιρεις τη σαλτσα με ρυζι!!Δε σου λεω τιποτα,κολαση..

----------


## lef

> μαλλον σαν ψητο της κατσαρολας καλυτερα lef


να το ριχνω στο φουρνο δλδ οπως τα φιλετα?θερμοκρασια,ωρα?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια μπορω να φτιαξω ασπραδια αυγων το βραδυ για να τα φαω το πρωι ?????? :01. Unsure:

----------


## lef

> ρε παιδια μπορω να φτιαξω ασπραδια αυγων το βραδυ για να τα φαω το πρωι ??????


no problem..το κανω πολυ συχνα :08. Toast:

----------


## savage

> να το ριχνω στο φουρνο δλδ οπως τα φιλετα?θερμοκρασια,ωρα?


o βασιλης(eddie) θα σου πει.νομιζω τα ξερει καλυτερα(εγω δε το εχω φτιαξει μονος μου ποτε να πω την αληθεια).βασιλη σου παραδιδω τη σκυταλη :01. Smile:

----------


## lef

> o βασιλης(eddie) θα σου πει.νομιζω τα ξερει καλυτερα(εγω δε το εχω φτιαξει μονος μου ποτε να πω την αληθεια).βασιλη σου παραδιδω τη σκυταλη


θα χτυπησει οσονουπο πιστευω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just

> Καταρχάς είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μην μπορείς να πάρεις υδ/κες σε ένα γεύμα ακόμα και όταν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού. 
> Αν όμως για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο συμβεί, θα σου πρότεινα να αυξήσεις κατά το ήμισυ την λήψη υδ/κα στο επόμενο γεύμα αρκεί να είναι βραδείας καύσης. Όλα αυτά εφόσον το γεύμα αυτό δεν είναι αργά το βράδυ..


p.x το καστανο ρυζι ή πατατα?

----------


## KeyserSoze

> ρε παιδια μπορω να φτιαξω ασπραδια αυγων το βραδυ για να τα φαω το πρωι ??????


Tα αυγα του Πασχα δεν κρατανε κανα 15νθημερο τουλαχιστον? :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> Tα αυγα του Πασχα δεν κρατανε κανα 15νθημερο τουλαχιστον?


γιατι αυτο??
ειναι αγια αυγα?

----------


## Devil

> γιατι αυτο??
> ειναι αγια αυγα?


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
γιου ντοντ εξιστ να ουμε

----------


## jimmy007

> p.x το καστανο ρυζι ή πατατα?


άλλο γενικά υδ/κας και άλλο υδ/κας χαμηλου γλυκ. δείκτη...
Ναι αυτό που λες για τα αυγά μια χαρά είναι. Αρκεί να μην ξεχωρίσεις τα ασπράδια από τον κρόκο το βράδυ..

----------


## KeyserSoze

> γιατι αυτο??
> ειναι αγια αυγα?


Εννοειται βλασφημε :03. Thumb up: 

ΥΓ. Γιατι να μην ξεχωρισει κροκο/ασπραδι απο το βραδυ?

----------


## Devil

> Εννοειται βλασφημε
> 
> *ΥΓ. Γιατι να μην ξεχωρισει κροκο/ασπραδι απο το βραδυ?*


extra πρωτεινες και λιπαρα (καθηστερουν την αποροφηση) :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> θα χτυπησει οσονουπο πιστευω


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Boys,δεν ειμαι ο Μαμαλακης!!Και μενα η μανα μου το φτιαχνει!!

Λοιπον,σε ενα βαθυ τηγανι βαζεις λιγο ελαιολαδο και ριχνεις το νουα μεχρι να ροδοκοκκινησει.Υστερα βαζεις σε μια κατσαρολα με νερο το νουα,ενα κρεμμυδακι και το ζουμι απ το κρεας με το λαδι μεχρι να βρασει.Οταν βρασει βγαζεις τα κομματια κρεατος και παιρνεις λιγο απ το ζωμο και το ριχνεις σε μια λεκανιτσα.Μετα ριχνεις 2 κουταλιες αλευρι,μισο η ενα λεμονι και προεραιτικα λιγο λευκο κρασι και ανακαταυεις.Υστερα ριχνεις το ζωμο της λεκανιτσας στην ζεστη κατσαρολα και ανακατευεις με τον υπολοιπο ζωμο.Μετα σερβιρεις τα φιλετα στο πιατο με ρυζι και ριχνεις απο πανω τη σαλτσα που ειναι κολαση.Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## KeyserSoze

> extra πρωτεινες και λιπαρα (καθηστερουν την αποροφηση)


Και αν τα ξεχωρισει απο το βραδυ δεν θα τα εχει ενω αν τα ξεχωρισει το πρωι, θα τα εχει?

----------


## jimmy007

> ΥΓ. Γιατι να μην ξεχωρισει κροκο/ασπραδι απο το βραδυ?


Γιατί χαλάνε.. Δεν χάνουν τις πρωτείνες τους, απλά χαλάει η γεύση τους και γεμίζουν μικρόβια...

----------


## beefmeup

> Και αν τα ξεχωρισει απο το βραδυ δεν θα τα εχει ενω αν τα ξεχωρισει το πρωι, θα τα εχει?


αλλο καταλαβε ο ντεβιλ :01. Mr. Green: 
εχεις δικιο.

αλλα κ αυτος εχει δικιο παντως σ αυτο που εγραψε. :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> αλλο καταλαβε ο ντεβιλ
> εχεις δικιο.
> 
> αλλα κ αυτος εχει δικιο παντως σ αυτο που εγραψε.


ναι οντως .........λολ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια πριν την προπονση τρωω 1μπανανα + 1 μηλο μπορω ομως να κανω κατι για να τα τρωω πιο γρηγορα (να τα βαλω σε μπλεντερ)γιατι δεν τα εχω συνηθισει και τα τρωω πολυ αργα

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια πριν την προπονση τρωω 1μπανανα + 1 μηλο μπορω ομως να κανω κατι για να τα τρωω πιο γρηγορα (να τα βαλω σε μπλεντερ)γιατι δεν τα εχω συνηθισει και τα τρωω πολυ αργα


μπορεις,αλλα καλο ειναι αν θες να φας κατι απτα 2 οπωσδηποτε,βγαλε την μπανανα.
κ το μηλο κανα μισαωρο νωριτερα φατο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε σεις αμα παρω απο φαρμακειο το Trebon ή απο μαγαζι το NAC(Now Foods) εχει διαφορα???

----------


## Eddie

> μπορεις,αλλα καλο ειναι αν θες να φας κατι απτα 2 οπωσδηποτε,βγαλε την μπανανα.
> κ το μηλο κανα μισαωρο νωριτερα φατο.


Γιατι να προτιμησει το μηλο και οχι την μπανανα?

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε σεις αμα παρω απο φαρμακειο το Trebon ή απο μαγαζι το NAC(Now Foods) εχει διαφορα???


οχι.απλα σου ρχεται φτηνοτερα το τρεμπον,κ ειναι κ φαρμακευτικο.κ εχει κ καλη γευση.




> Γιατι να προτιμησει το μηλο και οχι την μπανανα?


εγω βασικα,δεν θα ετρωγα κανενα απτα 2,αλλα η μπανανα ειναι too much.
α,κ το μηλο να ναι ξινομηλο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> οχι.απλα σου ρχεται φτηνοτερα το τρεμπον,κ ειναι κ φαρμακευτικο.κ εχει κ καλη γευση.


 οκ...γενικα διαφορά παντως δεν βλεπεις σε κανεναν τομεα,ετσι δεν ειναι???χαζη ερωτηση το ξερω απλα ρωταω ετσι γενικα

----------


## skiadis

να ρωτησω:
σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τρωω μεσημερι/βραδυ 150γρ κοτα ασ πουμε...
αν η ποσοτητα γινει 200γρ θα υπαρξει προβλημα?
θα αφομειωσει ο οργανισμος οσα θελει και τα υπολοιπα.. στο καλο :03. Thumb up:  ή λιπος?

----------


## Devil

> να ρωτησω:
> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τρωω μεσημερι/βραδυ 150γρ κοτα ασ πουμε...
> αν η ποσοτητα γινει 200γρ θα υπαρξει προβλημα?
> θα αφομειωσει ο οργανισμος οσα θελει και τα υπολοιπα.. στο καλο ή λιπος?


αναλογα με τις συνολικες σου θερμιδες κανε 2 υπολογισμους και θα δεις

----------


## BON

Καλησπερα παιδια! Εχω αγρασει καζεϊνη εδω και 2 βδομαδες. Την παιρνω φυσικα πριν τον υπνο με γαλα, βαζω ενα σκουπ, βγαινει περιπου 25γρ πρωτεινη. Να βαζω παραπανω? πχ 2 σκουπ μιας και επι 8 ωρες δεν θα λαβω αλλη πρωτεινη? 

Και επισης πριν τον υπνο τρωω η 200γρ πρασινη σαλατα(το εχω δει σε διατροφικο πλανο αλλουνου) η βρωμη(περιπου70γρ με γαλα). Στο σακουλακι της σαλατας ομως λεει οτι εχει ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα, για ποιο λογο την προτιμαει καποιος πριν τον υπνο? Ξερω οτι εχει πολυ αργη αφωμιωση αλλα για πιοιον αλλο λογο???

Τελος πριν τον υπνο τι ειδους πηγες υδατανθρακα προτεινεται? (Μιλαμε για φαση ογκου)...

----------


## jimmy007

> Καλησπερα παιδια! Εχω αγρασει καζεϊνη εδω και 2 βδομαδες. Την παιρνω φυσικα πριν τον υπνο με γαλα, βαζω ενα σκουπ, βγαινει περιπου 25γρ πρωτεινη. Να βαζω παραπανω? πχ 2 σκουπ μιας και επι 8 ωρες δεν θα λαβω αλλη πρωτεινη? 
> 
> Και επισης πριν τον υπνο τρωω η 200γρ πρασινη σαλατα(το εχω δει σε διατροφικο πλανο αλλουνου) η βρωμη(περιπου70γρ με γαλα). Στο σακουλακι της σαλατας ομως λεει οτι εχει ελαχιστο υδατανθρακα, για ποιο λογο την προτιμαει καποιος πριν τον υπνο? Ξερω οτι εχει πολυ αργη αφωμιωση αλλα για πιοιον αλλο λογο???
> 
> Τελος πριν τον υπνο τι ειδους πηγες υδατανθρακα προτεινεται? (Μιλαμε για φαση ογκου)...


Eγώ προσωπικά πριν τον ύπνο παίρνω μόνο τον υδ/κα του γιαουρτιού. Πριν τον ύπνο δεν παίρνουμε πολύ υδ/κα γιατί μπορούμε πιο έυκολα να αποθηκεύσουμε λίπος εκτός βέβαια αν έχουμε πρόβλημα στο να πάρουμε βάρος.25 gr μου φαίνονται καλά. Αν θες παραπάνω βάλε λίγο παραπάνω. Εξαρτάται και από το βάρος σου πάντα...

----------


## lef

Παιδια αυριο θα παω για αιματολογικες εξετασεις.ξερετε αν πρεπει ν αποφυγω κατι στην διατροφη μου σημερα?απ οτι ξερω δεν πρεπει ν φαω τιποτα αυριο το πρωι :01.Ftou:

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια αυριο θα παω για αιματολογικες εξετασεις.ξερετε αν πρεπει ν αποφυγω κατι στην διατροφη μου σημερα?απ οτι ξερω δεν πρεπει ν φαω τιποτα αυριο το πρωι


Μείνε 8 ώρες νηστικός για να είσαι σίγουρος.

Α! Αμα δώσεις και ούρα μη πας στην τουαλέτα το πρωϊ. Την πάτησα μια φορά και μετά περίμενα 2 ώρες με το ποτηράκι ανα χείρας... :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> Μείνε 8 ώρες νηστικός για να είσαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Α! Αμα δώσεις και ούρα μη πας στην τουαλέτα το πρωϊ. Την πάτησα μια φορά και μετά περίμενα 2 ώρες με το ποτηράκι ανα χείρας...


WTF???Οχι ρε συ!!Παρτε 5-6 ποτηρακια ουρων απο το φαρμακειο να εχετε και οποτε χρειαστειτε τα χρησιμοποιειτε.Εγω ετσι κανω,το πρωι που σηκωνομαι γεμιζω ενα και το παω.

----------


## lef

> Μείνε 8 ώρες νηστικός για να είσαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Α! Αμα δώσεις και ούρα μη πας στην τουαλέτα το πρωϊ. Την πάτησα μια φορά και μετά περίμενα 2 ώρες με το ποτηράκι ανα χείρας...


8 ωρες??? :02. Shock: 
ω ρε πεινα που εχει να πεσει.θα φαω αν ειναι κατα τις 12 το κλασσικο γιαουρτακι μου με καρυδια και μετα υπομονη
οσο για τα ουρα δεν θα εχω προβλημα πιστευω.εχω αποθεμα :01. Razz:

----------


## skuzka

καλησπέρα.
επειδή δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα για την διατροφή γενικότερα ακολουθώ το έξης πρόγραμμα με μικροαλλαγες:

1/ πρωινό:  3 κούπες δημητριακά με βρώμη με γάλα 1,5% και 1 scoop πρωτεΐνη σε νερό (Complete 8/ από Warrior Lab)

γυμναστική (ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα όγκου, πιο συγκεκριμένα 1 μυϊκή ομάδα κάθε μέρα)

2/ μετά τη γυμναστική:
 1 scoop πρωτεΐνη σε νερό (την ιδια με πιο πανω) και 2 κουταλιές μέλι 

3/ μεσημεριανό (μετά από καμιά ώρα):
  180 γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο βραστό και 150 γρ ρύζι με 2 φέτες ψωμί ολικής άλεσης

4/ απόγευμα:
 2 τοστ με ψωμί ολικής άλεσης με γαλοπούλα και τυρί χαμηλό σε λιπαρά και 2 βραστά αυγά και γάλα 1,5%

5/ βράδυ:
  σαλάτα με τόνο και γενικά πρασινάδα 

6/ γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο:
γιαούρτι 1,5% και 10 αμύγδαλα

Είμαι 22 χρονών, έχω 1,90 ύψος και είμαι 76 κιλά.
Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:
1/ σκοπεύω να ξεκινήσω μια πολεμική τέχνη η οποία θα είναι το απόγευμα ανάμεσα στα γεύματα 4 και 5, πότε θα πρέπει να παίρνω την πρωτεΐνη μετά την γυμναστική η μετά και την προπόνηση του απογεύματος??
2/ χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια ανακατανομή στα γεύματα μου? η αλλιώς χρειάζεται να προσθέσω περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες στο βραδινό??


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΆ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## savage

> καλησπέρα.
> επειδή δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα για την διατροφή γενικότερα ακολουθώ το έξης πρόγραμμα με μικροαλλαγες:
> 
> 1/ πρωινό:  3 κούπες δημητριακά με βρώμη με γάλα 1,5% και 1 scoop πρωτεΐνη σε νερό (Complete 8/ από Warrior Lab)iκαλυτερα να επινες whey αντι για blend 
> 
> γυμναστική (ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα όγκου, πιο συγκεκριμένα 1 μυϊκή ομάδα κάθε μέρα)
> 
> 2/ μετά τη γυμναστική:
>  1 scoop πρωτεΐνη σε νερό (την ιδια με πιο πανω) και 2 κουταλιές μέλι κανε 1μιση το σκουπ.και να ειναι whey,οχι blend.καλυτερα 1-2 ξινομηλα αντι για μελι η ακομα καλυτερα waxy maize αν εχεις οικονομικη ανεση
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## skuzka

καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.
Τα αυγά τα ξεχωρίζω απο τον κρόκο και κρατάω το ασπράδι η τα τρώω ολόκληρα???

----------


## liosis

επειδη τα εχω παιξει ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σοθπασ ειναι 125 γρ ρυζι????

----------


## savage

> καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.
> Τα αυγά τα ξεχωρίζω απο τον κρόκο και κρατάω το ασπράδι η τα τρώω ολόκληρα???


κατ'εμε ολοκληρα.ο μυθος περι χοληστερινης εχει καταρριφθει προ πολλου.
ο μονος λογος να πεταξεις τους κροκους(και ενα σωρο πολυτιμα συστατικα του) ειναι αν εχεις σοβαο κληρονομικο προβλημα χοληστερινης.

----------


## beefmeup

> κατ'εμε ολοκληρα.ο μυθος περι χοληστερινης εχει καταρριφθει προ πολλου.
> ο μονος λογος να πεταξεις τους κροκους(και ενα σωρο πολυτιμα συστατικα του) ειναι αν εχεις σοβαο κληρονομικο προβλημα χοληστερινης.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liosis

> επειδη τα εχω παιξει ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σοθπασ ειναι 125 γρ ρυζι????


ΘΑ απαντηση κανεισ η να παρω το πριονι :08. Jason:

----------


## beefmeup

> ΘΑ απαντηση κανεισ η να παρω το πριονι


παρε το πριονι.

----------


## Eddie

> ΘΑ απαντηση κανεισ η να παρω το πριονι


Παρε το πριονι  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason: 

Edit:Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!xaxaxaaxaxaaxxa

----------


## liosis

> Παρε το πριονι 
> 
> Edit:Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!xaxaxaaxaxaaxxa


 :08. Jason:  :08. Jason: γραν γραννννννννν!!!!!:

----------


## jimmy007

> επειδη τα εχω παιξει ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σοθπασ ειναι 125 γρ ρυζι????


Kάπου στις 15-20 υπολογίζω..

Σχετικά με τους κρόκους τώρα, ο κάθε ένας έχει περίπου 300 mg χοληστερίνη που είναι τεράστιο νούμερο αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι 100 gr φιλέτο μοσχάρι έχουν λιγότερο από 100 mg. Επίσης, αν φας 5 αυγά ολόκληρα, έχεις πάρει ήδη 400 θερμίδες και 30 gr λιπαρά(ναι μεν είναι ακόρεστα κατά κύριο λόγο αλλά είναι πάρα πολλά).Έτσι το γεύμα σου μαζί με όλα τα υπόλοιπα που θας φας θα σε βγάλει λίγο εκτός σχεδιασμού..

----------


## beefmeup

> Kάπου στις 15-20 υπολογίζω..


κοψε κατι.
της σουπας γραφει.

----------


## Eddie

> κοψε κατι.
> της σουπας γραφει.


χαχαχααχχαχα,τι θα ταισει λοχο???


Εμενα τα 80γρ βγαινουν απο ενα φλυτζανι του ελληνικου καφε το μικρο.Αν σε βοηθαει αυτο..

----------


## liosis

> χαχαχααχχαχα,τι θα ταισει λοχο???
> 
> 
> Εμενα τα 80γρ βγαινουν απο ενα φλυτζανι του ελληνικου καφε το μικρο.Αν σε βοηθαει αυτο..


ευχ;αριστω φιλε αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη κ θα σ πο γιατι υπαρχοθν πολλα ειδη φλυτζανιου εσυ μπορει να εχεισ του κινεζου κ γω του ινδιανου  :02. Chinese: οποτε αν μπορει καπιοσ με κουταλιεσ να μ πει θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμοσ :08. Toast:

----------


## aqua_bill

> ευχ;αριστω φιλε αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη κ θα σ πο γιατι υπαρχοθν πολλα ειδη φλυτζανιου εσυ μπορει να εχεισ του κινεζου κ γω του ινδιανου οποτε αν μπορει καπιοσ με κουταλιεσ να μ πει θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμοσ


απλά πράγματα ...αρκεί να στροφαρουμε και λίγο..μην ταα θέλουμε όλα έτοιμα. κοίτα ποσά κουταλάκια βγάζει το φλιτζανάκι του καφέ. Τόσα κουταλάκια 80 γραμάρια τα 120 γραμάρια ποσά κουταλάκια. απλή μέθοδο των τριών

----------


## beefmeup

διαφορα υπαρχει κ απο κουταλι σε κουταλι της σουπας.δεν εχουν ολα το ιδιο μεγεθος.
οπως κ σε αυτα του γλυκου.

----------


## FoTiS3

αντι για 10γρ. ελαιολαδο ποσες ελιες μπορω να φαω??το ιδιο δεν ειναι??

----------


## just

μερικες αποριες
1) που βρισκουμαι ζυγαρια για να μετραμε ρυζι κοτοπουλο κτλ?
2)σε περιοδο που δεν παμε γυμναστηριο παλι σε κα8ε γευμα παιρνουμε 30 γρ προτεινης και σε φαγητο και σε whey?
3)σε μερικες πρωτεινες εχω δει οτι υπαρχουν 30 γρ ή 40 γρ χοληστερολης?δεν ειναι πολλυ?

----------


## beefmeup

> μερικες αποριες
> 1) που βρισκουμαι ζυγαρια για να μετραμε ρυζι κοτοπουλο κτλ?
> 2)σε περιοδο που δεν παμε γυμναστηριο παλι σε κα8ε γευμα παιρνουμε 30 γρ προτεινης και σε φαγητο και σε whey?
> 3)σε μερικες πρωτεινες εχω δει οτι υπαρχουν 30 γρ ή 40 γρ χοληστερολης?δεν ειναι πολλυ?


σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρικα ηδη,κοτσοβολους κλπ.
μπορεις να ελλατωσεις κιολας τις ποσοτητες ανα μερα,δεν τρεχει αν δεν εχεις αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα,ανα περιοδους.
νταξ,ειναι,δεν τρεχει.ετσι κ αλλιως δεν την περνεις ολη μερα.2-3 φορες θα παρεις.

----------


## Eddie

> μερικες αποριες
> 1) που βρισκουμαι ζυγαρια για να μετραμε ρυζι κοτοπουλο κτλ?
> 2)σε περιοδο που δεν παμε γυμναστηριο παλι σε κα8ε γευμα παιρνουμε 30 γρ προτεινης και σε φαγητο και σε whey?
> 3)σε μερικες πρωτεινες εχω δει οτι υπαρχουν 30 γρ ή 40 γρ χοληστερολης?δεν ειναι πολλυ?


1)Σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρικα ειδη!!Για πολυ μικρες μετρησεις,mg δλδ θα πας σε φαρμακειο αλλα ειναι πανακριβες.Μια ζυγαρια του ενος γραμμαριου ειναι μια χαρα.
2)Βασικα τις μερες που δεν παμε γυμναστηριο καλο ειναι να ριχνουμε λιγο την προσληψη πρωτεινης γιατι δεν ειναι και ΤΟΣΟ αναγκαια.
3)Δεν ειναι γραμμαρια αλλα μικρογραμμαρια,mg δλδ!Οχι,30 και 40mg δε θεωρειται πολυ.

Edit:Με προλαβες ρε γουτου γουτου..

----------


## beefmeup

> 3)Δεν ειναι γραμμαρια αλλα μικρογραμμαρια,mg δλδ!Οχι,30 και 40mg δε θεωρειται πολυ.


λολ,δεν το προσεξα οτι εγραψε γρ..χαχα!!καλη φαση :03. Thumb up: 

εντιτ,δεν λες τπτ..καλα τι εγινε σημερα,χαχα!!ειμαι γρηγοροτερος.

κουακ κουακ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just

3)Δεν ειναι γραμμαρια αλλα μικρογραμμαρια,mg δλδ!Οχι,30 και 40mg δε θεωρειται πολυ.

mg ηθελα να πω  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimmy007

Ένας κρόκος αυγού έχει περίπου 300 mg και ένα μοσχαρίσιο φιλέτο 100 gr περίπου 100. Αυτό αρκεί για να συγκρίνεις..

----------


## geo28

παιδια επειδη πρεπει να αρχισω κατι αντιβιωσεις για το δοντι μου απο αυριο,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τα συμπληρωματα ,ετσι δεν ειναι..να τα συνεχισω κανονικα...

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια επειδη πρεπει να αρχισω κατι αντιβιωσεις για το δοντι μου απο αυριο,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τα συμπληρωματα ,ετσι δεν ειναι..να τα συνεχισω κανονικα...


Λογικα οχι,τα φαρμακα αντιδρουν με φαρμακα.Με τα supps θα σαι οκ,το θεμα ειναι για το στομαχι-συκωτι-νεφρα να μην επιβαρυνθουν πολυ,δε ξερω κιολας υποθετικα μιλαω.

Ποια πηρες,καμια amoxil?

----------


## jimmy007

> Λογικα οχι,τα φαρμακα αντιδρουν με φαρμακα.Με τα supps θα σαι οκ,το θεμα ειναι για το στομαχι-συκωτι-νεφρα να μην επιβαρυνθουν πολυ,δε ξερω κιολας υποθετικα μιλαω.
> 
> Ποια πηρες,καμια amoxil?


Εξαρτάται τι συμπληρώματα παίρνει. Αν έχουν μόνο πρωτείνη,βιταμίνες,μέταλλα,κρεατίνη,υδ/κες και λιπαρά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όσο αφορά το θέμα χημικής αντίδρασης. Αν πάλι παίρνει νιτρικό ή κάτι άλλο καλύτερα να ρωτήσει ένα γιατρό,έστω προληπτικά.

----------


## geo28

> Λογικα οχι,τα φαρμακα αντιδρουν με φαρμακα.Με τα supps θα σαι οκ,το θεμα ειναι για το στομαχι-συκωτι-νεφρα να μην επιβαρυνθουν πολυ,δε ξερω κιολας υποθετικα μιλαω.
> 
> Ποια πηρες,καμια amoxil?


mesulid kai augmentin..ε ενταξει καμια βδομαδα θα τα παιρνω λες να επιβαρυνθουν.?.καλα οτι θα ανεβουν καποιοι δεικτες(τρανσαμινασες) θ ανεβουυν,αλλα αυτο δε  θα ναι  προσωρινο..?

----------


## Devil

> mesulid kai augmentin..ε ενταξει καμια βδομαδα θα τα παιρνω λες να επιβαρυνθουν.?.καλα οτι θα ανεβουν καποιοι δεικτες(τρανσαμινασες) θ ανεβουυν,αλλα αυτο δε  θα ναι  προσωρινο..?


θα αναιβουν οι τρανσαμινασες λογικα

δεν νομιζω να εχεις κανενα προβλημα με τα συμπληρωματα

----------


## skuzka

καλησπέρα.
τι είναι καλύτερο να συνδυάζει την πρωτεΐνη μετά την γυμναστική? 2 ξινόμηλα η 2 κουταλιές μέλι (η αλλιώς προτείνετε ότι νομίζετε εσείς ότι είναι καλύτερο!)??? 

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσετε τον λόγο για τον οποίο πρέπει να τρώω κάτι γλυκό μαζί με την πρωτεΐνη μετά την γυμναστική.
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## Manos1989

> καλησπέρα.
> τι είναι καλύτερο να συνδυάζει την πρωτεΐνη μετά την γυμναστική? 2 ξινόμηλα η 2 κουταλιές μέλι (η αλλιώς προτείνετε ότι νομίζετε εσείς ότι είναι καλύτερο!)??? 
> 
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσετε τον λόγο για τον οποίο πρέπει να τρώω κάτι γλυκό μαζί με την πρωτεΐνη μετά την γυμναστική.
> ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


Το θέμα δεν ειναι να φασ κάτι γλυκό,το θέμα ειναι να αναπληρώσεις το γλυκογόνο όσο πιο άμεσα γίνεται...και αυτό το πετυχαίνουμε με τον υδατάνθρακα.
Τώρα στην άλλη ερώτηση πραγματικά δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη γιατί ο καθένας έχει την γνώμη του.Φάε ξινόμηλο,μέλι,δεξτρόζη,μαλτο,wms δεν θα σε πείσει κανένας για το ποιο να προτιμήσεις,ο καθένας έχει τους λόγους του και έχει γίνει ΑΠΕΙΡΗ κουβέντα.Εγώ προτιμό wms!

----------


## FoTiS3

αντι για 10γρ. ελαιολαδο ποσες ελιες να τρωω??

----------


## just

Εγώ προτιμό wms![/QUOTE]

wms????

----------


## Devil

> Εγώ προτιμό wms!


wms????[/QUOTE]

waxy maize starch

----------


## onymos

καλυσπερα! ειμαι 1,81 83 κιλα κ κανω διατροφη ογκου ομως το προβλημα μου ειναι πως παρα τν διατροφη βαζω λιπος στα πλαινα εκει οπου εχω γενικοτερα ενα προωλιματακι με το τοπικο παχος τι 8α μπορουσα να κανς για το μειωσω κ να παρω κ συχρονωσ κιλα. η διατροφη μ ειναι 1) 1κουπα γαλα 1,5% με μιση κουπα μουσλι κ 1κουταλια μελι 2 αυγα βραστα κ 1 σκουπ whey  κ 1 μπανανα 2) 100 γρ ολικισ με 50 γραμαρια κοτατζ 2,2% κ 5 φετες γαλοπουλα. 3) 150 γρ.κοτο η μια μπριζολα μοσχαρι η σολωμο κ μια κουπα καστανο ρυζι κ πρασινι σαλατα με 2 κ.γ ελαιολαδο 4) 500 μλ γαλα 1,5% κ 1 σκουπ whey k 100 gr ολικις  5) ροφιμα whey+δεξτροζη 6) σαλατα πρασινι κ κοτ η μπριζολα.

----------


## giannis64

αν δεν εχεις ανοιξει θεμα στο τοπικ διατροφης, τοτε κανε ενα δικο σου, και δες πως γινετε απο καποιο αλλο μελος γιατι αυτη η διατροφη δεν διαβαζετε.

----------


## onymos

ok φιλε μου απλα δεν γνωριζω κ πολλα για το σαιτ.. :01. Sad:

----------


## KATERINI 144

να ξερετε πως πολλοί (οπως και εγω) δεν διαβάζουν καν τετοια ποστ, καντε ενα διαχωρισμό αφηστε καμια παράγραφο για να διαβάζεται ευκολα παιδια.  :08. Toast:

----------


## crow

> αντι για 10γρ. ελαιολαδο ποσες ελιες να τρωω??


Καθε τυπος ελιας εχει διαφορετικη συσταση θρεπτικων στοιχειων.
 Αντι για 10γρ ελαιολαδο μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις 15 πρασινες ελιες(μετριο μεγεθος)
ή 5 μαυρες.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Καθε τυπος ελιας εχει διαφορετικη συσταση θρεπτικων στοιχειων.
>  Αντι για 10γρ ελαιολαδο μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις 15 πρασινες ελιες(μετριο μεγεθος)
> ή 5 μαυρες.


Ναντια μηπως ειναι αναποδα;;;;;,απο οτι ξερω οι πρασινες ειναι με μεγαλη διαφορα φορτωμενες με περισοτερες θερμιδες.

----------


## Θανασης

Kαλησπερα παιδια,εχω μια ερωτηση για την ξεκουραση(δεν ηξερα που αλλου να την κανω).
Ας υποθεσουμε οτι εχουμε βγαλει το 8ωρο στον υπνο αλλα δεν μπορουμε να σηκωθουμε και θελουμε οπωςδηποτε να κοιμηθουμε κ αλλο.Σε αυτην την περιπτωση τι κανουμε,ζοριζομαστε και σηκωνομαστε να φαμε η' συνεχιζουμε τον υπνο?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αυτό γίνεται σε καθημερινή βάση ή μια στο τόσο;

Αν είναι αραιά και που, πέσε για ύπνο. Μη το σκέφτεσαι καν....
Σε περίπτωση που συμβαίνει καθημερινά, το ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης ενδιάμεσα ακούγεται καλή επιλογή.

----------


## Eddie

Ενα ροφημα αργης πρωτεινης ειναι οτι πρεπει ενδιαμεσα του υπνου,αλλα προσωπικα δε μου ακουγεται και πολυ φυσιολογικο το να ζηταει καθε μερα ο οργανισμος πανω απο 8 ωρες.Αν γινεται σε καθημερινη βαση φυσικα..

----------


## jimmy007

> Ενα ροφημα αργης πρωτεινης ειναι οτι πρεπει ενδιαμεσα του υπνου,αλλα προσωπικα δε μου ακουγεται και πολυ φυσιολογικο το να ζηταει καθε μερα ο οργανισμος πανω απο 8 ωρες.Αν γινεται σε καθημερινη βαση φυσικα..



Εντάξει ρε παιδιά υπάρχουν και όρια. Όχι και να ξυπνάς, να πίνεις την καζείνη σου και να ξαναπέφτεις... Μετά θα  μειωθεί λογικά και η έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης...

----------


## Eddie

> Εντάξει ρε παιδιά υπάρχουν και όρια. Όχι και να ξυπνάς, να πίνεις την καζείνη σου και να ξαναπέφτεις... Μετά θα  μειωθεί λογικά και η έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης...


Βλεπεις πουθενα να λεω "ξυπνα και πιες πρωτεινη?"μη παρερμηνευεις τα λογια μου jimmy!!

Αν διαβαζες το φορουμ θα εβλεπες οτι πολλακις εχω πει οτι δεν κανει να διακοπτουμε τον υπνο για κανενα λογο.ΑΛΛΑ εγω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι,με τοσα λιτρα νερο που πινουμε τη μερα εχουμε κανει συμβαση με την βεσε και ξυπναμε για κατουρι.Προσωπικα πολλες φορες σηκωνομαι και 2 και 3.Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι κοπος να χτυπησεις ενα σεικερ,ουτε θα παρεξηγηθει η αυξητικη σου.

----------


## giannis64

> Βλεπεις πουθενα να λεω "ξυπνα και πιες πρωτεινη?"μη παρερμηνευεις τα λογια μου jimmy!!
> 
> Αν διαβαζες το φορουμ θα εβλεπες οτι πολλακις εχω πει οτι* δεν κανει να διακοπτουμε τον υπνο για κανενα λογο*.ΑΛΛΑ εγω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι,με τοσα λιτρα νερο που πινουμε τη μερα εχουμε κανει συμβαση με την βεσε και ξυπναμε για κατουρι.Προσωπικα πολλες φορες* σηκωνομαι και 2 και 3.Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι κοπος να χτυπησεις ενα σεικερ,ουτε θα παρεξηγηθει η αυξητικη σου*.


αν αυτό συμβεί φυσιολογικά είναι ότι καλύτερο.
άλλωστε η αο είναι ανεβασμένη στις πρώτες ώρες του ύπνου.

----------


## Θανασης

Καταρχην,ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τις απαντησεις σας.

Οχι,δεν γινεται καθημερινα,απλα αν εχω κοιμηθει λιγοτερο απο 7ωρο-8ωρο την προηγουμενη μερα,συνηθως βγαζω 10ωρο την επομενη μερα στον υπνο.Τοτε,συνηθως ξυπναω στο 6ωρο για ουρηση και μετα κοιμαμαι για αλλες 3-4 ωρες.Επειδη δεν εχω casein,μια whey θα κανει εστω και μιση δουλεια στην παραπανω περιπτωση?Δηλαδη θα προμηθευει τον οργανισμο για καμια δυο ωρες?
Τελος,αυτο το σκηνικο εχει γινει 6-7 φορες απ οταν ξεκινησα.Οταν μου συνεβαινε δεν επαιρνα ουτε καν whey,πιστευετε οτι μπορει να προκαλεσε αρκετη ζημια στην αναπτυξη?

----------


## crow

> Ναντια μηπως ειναι αναποδα;;;;;,απο οτι ξερω οι πρασινες ειναι με μεγαλη διαφορα φορτωμενες με περισοτερες θερμιδες.


Η αληθεια ειναι πως οι πρασινες εχουν περισσοτερες θερμιδες(οι μεγαλες) εκτος αν ειναι  μαυρες μικρες.
Εγω φταιω βασικα που δεν ειπα σε ποιες ελιες αναφερομαι.
 Οταν λεω πρασινες εννοώ κατι σχετικα μικρες που ειναι κ λιγο πικρες κ θεοστεγνες.
Κ μαυρες εκεινες τι μικρουλες τις πεντανοστιμες που αν κ μικρες φαινεται στην υφη κ μονο ποσο λιπαρες ειναι.
 Το κακο ειναι οτι καθε ποικιλια ειναι διαφορετικη οποτε καλυτερα να μας πει τι ελιες θελει να φαει ο ιδιος κ αναλογος να του πουμε ποσες πανω κατω αντιστοιχουν σε 10γρ ελαιολαδο.

----------


## giannis64

να περνεις whey οταν ξυπνας. γιατι να περνεις καζεινη?
μην φοβασε και να μην παρεις δεν εγινε και τιποτα σπουδεο.

αν ξυπνας μετα απο 6-7ν ωρες και μετα κοιμασαι αλλες 2-3, αν θες μπορεις να φας κιολας.

----------


## Θανασης

Oκ Γιαννη,σ' ευχαριστω! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimmy007

> Βλεπεις πουθενα να λεω "ξυπνα και πιες πρωτεινη?"μη παρερμηνευεις τα λογια μου jimmy!!
> 
> Αν διαβαζες το φορουμ θα εβλεπες οτι πολλακις εχω πει οτι δεν κανει να διακοπτουμε τον υπνο για κανενα λογο.ΑΛΛΑ εγω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι,με τοσα λιτρα νερο που πινουμε τη μερα εχουμε κανει συμβαση με την βεσε και ξυπναμε για κατουρι.Προσωπικα πολλες φορες σηκωνομαι και 2 και 3.Θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι κοπος να χτυπησεις ενα σεικερ,ουτε θα παρεξηγηθει η αυξητικη σου.


Kαι εγώ σηκώνομαι συνήθως τουλάχιστον μία φορά... Δεν είπα ότι είπες σε κάποιον να το κάνει. Απλά αυτό που είπες ότι είναι ιδανικό μου φαίνεται λιγάκι τραβηγμένο γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος για τον οποίο πρέπει να γίνει.. Δεν στερεύουμε από αμινοξέα τόσο δύσκολα...

Γιάννη μερικοί προτείνουν(προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ) καζείνη το πρωι για αργή απορρόφηση σε μεγάλο διάστημα της μέρας...
Προσωπικά προτείνω συνδυσαμό με whey(π.χ. whey σε γάλα)..

----------


## Mitsen

Είναι μια απορία που την έχω πολύ καιρό τώρα, το έχω ξαναρωτήσει στο παρελθόν αλλα δεν πήρα μια σαφή απάντηση.

Οι διαφορετικές πηγες πρωτεΐνης απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικό χρόνο ακόμα και αν αυτές καταναλωθουν ταυτόχρονα? (ναί) Νομίζω πως είναι λογικό...


Γιατί τότε αποτρέπουμε την μίξη whey με γάλα μεταπροπονιτικα αφού η whey θα απορροφηθεί ταχύτερα από το γάλα? 

Μήπως τα λιπαρά είναι αυτά που κάνουν ποιο αργή την απορρόφηση τις πρωτεΐνης? :01. Unsure: 
Για αυτό και η καλύτερη λήψη λιπαρών είναι πριν τον ύπνο?

----------


## giannis64

εγω βασικα δεν περνω καζεινη ποτε.

----------


## Mitsen

> εγω βασικα δεν περνω καζεινη ποτε.


εννοείς σε συμπλήρωμα Γιάννη? Γιατί σε συμπλήρωμα ούτε εγώ έχω πάρει ποτε, αλλα κοτατζ η γιαούρτι εννοείτε πριν τον ύπνο

----------


## Eddie

> Είναι μια απορία που την έχω πολύ καιρό τώρα, το έχω ξαναρωτήσει στο παρελθόν αλλα δεν πήρα μια σαφή απάντηση.
> 
> Οι διαφορετικές πηγες πρωτεΐνης απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικό χρόνο ακόμα και αν αυτές καταναλωθουν ταυτόχρονα? (ναί) Νομίζω πως είναι λογικό...
> 
> 
> Γιατί τότε αποτρέπουμε την μίξη whey με γάλα μεταπροπονιτικα αφού η whey θα απορροφηθεί ταχύτερα από το γάλα? 
> 
> Μήπως τα λιπαρά είναι αυτά που κάνουν ποιο αργή την απορρόφηση τις πρωτεΐνης?
> Για αυτό και η καλύτερη λήψη λιπαρών είναι πριν τον ύπνο?


Ναι τα λιπαρα καθυστερουν την πεψη οπως επισης ριχνουν και τον γλυκαιμικο δεικτη.Τωρα για το αν η γουεη απορροφηθει πιο γρηγορα απ την καζεινη,η παει παρα πισω δε το ξερω.

----------


## giannis64

ναι σε συμπληρωμα.

γιαουρτι η κοτατζ παιρνω οποτε θυμαμαι. :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

Ούτε εγώ έχω πάρει ποτέ σαν συμπλήρωμα καζείνη αλλά σκοπεύω μάλλον να πάρω.
Τα λιπαρά αργοπορούν την απορρόφηση οποιουδήποτε θρεπτικού συστατικού το οποίο θα πάρουμε από τον μεταβολισμό κάποιας ουσίας.
Μεταπροπονητικά αποφεύγουμε το γάλα για τον συγκεκριμένο λόγο. Ο συνδυασμός πρωτεινών ταχείας και βραδείας απορρόφησης μεταπροπονητικά θα ήταν μία καλή επιλογή αν δεν τρώγαμε μία ώρα μετά το ρόφημα...

Τα (λίγα και καλά) λιπαρά πριν τον ύπνο επιβραδύνουν τη διάσπαση της καζείνης(αυτή είναι η κύρια μορφή πρωτείνης που παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι τότε), επομένως ο οργανισμός έχει μεγάλο απόθεμα αμινοξέων καθόλη τη διάρκεια του ύπνου(στην αρχή έχει αυτά από το προηγούμενο γεύμα).

Να κάνω και εγώ μία ερώτηση. Είμαι 1.91,82 κιλά και εδώ και μία εβδομάδα(λίγο παραπάνω βασικά) έχω ανεβάσει την θερμιδική πρόσληψη από 4.000 θερμίδες(kcal) σε 4.500. Επίσης έχω προσθέσει 10 λεπτά διάδρομο μετά τα βάρη τις μισές φορές που πάω γυμναστήριο. Λογικά κάποιος θα περίμενε να πάρω βάρος. Ωστόσο παρατηρώ ότι την τελευταία εβδομάδα χάνω βάρος( σχεδόν ένα κιλό). Και λέγοντας βάρος εννοώ το μέσο όρο της εβδομάδας από τις ενδείξεις της ζυγαριάς. Επίσης, παρατηρώ καλύτερη γράμμωση. Πρέπει να αυξήσω και άλλο τις θερμίδες??, που ήδη θεωρούνται υπερβολικές από όσους (σχετικούς πάντα με BB) μιλάω..
Nα σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω μεγάλο ποσοστό λίπους και ότι παρατηρώ ότι συνεχίζω να μεγαλώνω μυικά.
Επίσης λόγω κατάληψης στη σχολή, κοιμάμαι πάνω από 8 ώρες(ακόμα και 10) τις τελευταίες μέρες αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει επηρρεάσει τόσο πολύ αυτό την αυξητική.
(Πρόγραμμα όγκου κάνω)

----------


## Mitsen

> Ο συνδυασμός πρωτεινών ταχείας και βραδείας απορρόφησης μεταπροπονητικά θα ήταν μία καλή επιλογή *αν δεν τρώγαμε μία ώρα μετά το ρόφημα...*


*με κάλυψες.*Δεν τόxα σκεφτεί..

----------


## beefmeup

> Να κάνω και εγώ μία ερώτηση. Είμαι 1.91,82 κιλά και εδώ και μία εβδομάδα(λίγο παραπάνω βασικά) έχω ανεβάσει την θερμιδική πρόσληψη από 4.000 θερμίδες(kcal) σε 4.500. Επίσης έχω προσθέσει 10 λεπτά διάδρομο μετά τα βάρη τις μισές φορές που πάω γυμναστήριο. Λογικά κάποιος θα περίμενε να πάρω βάρος. Ωστόσο παρατηρώ ότι την τελευταία εβδομάδα χάνω βάρος( σχεδόν ένα κιλό). Και λέγοντας βάρος εννοώ το μέσο όρο της εβδομάδας από τις ενδείξεις της ζυγαριάς. Επίσης, παρατηρώ καλύτερη γράμμωση. Πρέπει να αυξήσω και άλλο τις θερμίδες??, που ήδη θεωρούνται υπερβολικές από όσους (σχετικούς πάντα με BB) μιλάω..


μια ιδεα γιατι ειναι λιγο περιεργο.

καμια φορα,οταν κανουμε μια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη,για ενα διαστημα κ την αλλαζουμε οπως εσυ(4000-->4500),το σωμα αντιδρα ισοσταθμιστικα για λιγο.
δλδ αυξανει καυσεις,για να σου καψει αυτες τις παραπανησιες θερμιδες που περνεις.
σαν απο σοκ αντιδρασης δλδ..οποτε σου τουρμπιζει τον μεταβολισμο για λιγο.

κατα βαση,αυτη ειναι κ η θεωρια πισω απτα cheat meals.ενα σοκ δλδ.

οποτε εσυ εβαλες κ λιγο διαδρομο,κ μαζι.
μια βδομαδα ειναι λιγος χρονος για να δεις που θα σε βγαλει η διατροφη αυτη,οποτε δοκιμασε να κοψεις τον διαδρομο,κ περιμενε καμια 10αρα μερες ακομα.μην αυξησεις τπτ απο θερμιδες ακομα.

μετα βλεπεις πιο σιγουρα που εισαι.

----------


## jimmy007

> μια ιδεα γιατι ειναι λιγο περιεργο.
> 
> καμια φορα,οταν κανουμε μια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη,για ενα διαστημα κ την αλλαζουμε οπως εσυ(4000-->4500),το σωμα αντιδρα ισοσταθμιστικα για λιγο.
> δλδ αυξανει καυσεις,για να σου καψει αυτες τις παραπανησιες θερμιδες που περνεις.
> σαν απο σοκ αντιδρασης δλδ..οποτε σου τουρμπιζει τον μεταβολισμο για λιγο.
> 
> κατα βαση,αυτη ειναι κ η θεωρια πισω απτα cheat meals.ενα σοκ δλδ.
> 
> οποτε εσυ εβαλες κ λιγο διαδρομο,κ μαζι.
> ...


Nαι το γνωρίζω αυτό για την προσαρμοστικότητα του οργανισμού.. Το διάδρομο δεν το βγάζω γιατί βοηθά στην αποθεραπεία και στην καλύτερη αιμάτωση..
Έτσι και αλλιώς  100 θερμίδες με το ζόρι καίω σε 10 λεπτά και ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από αυτό προέρχεται από την κάυση λίπους(η οποία βέβαια φτάνει βέβαια το πολύ τα 11 gr). Περιμένω λίγες μέρες ακόμα και βλέπουμε... Αν δεν δω αύξηση βάρους τότε θα πάω στις 5.000.. Να δω που θα φτάσω στο τέλος του όγκου.... :05. Weights:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια ειμαι 15 χρονων εχω διατροφη αλλα εχω βαλει να εχω cheat day την κυριακη οχι τιποτα αλλο για να μου μενουν τα υλικα (βρωμη ασπραδια κτλ) για την επομενη μερα κανω καλα η να εχω μονο cheat meal ??????

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Φιλαρακι μου θα ειθελα να ξερω ποιος ειναι αυτος που σε επεισε οτι στην ηλικια σου πρεπει να κανεις προγραμμα διατροφης.
θα σε παρακαλεσω να τρως τα παντα σε φυσιολογικες ποσοτητες χωρις υπερβολες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andrikos

> Ούτε εγώ έχω πάρει ποτέ σαν συμπλήρωμα καζείνη αλλά σκοπεύω μάλλον να πάρω.
> Τα λιπαρά αργοπορούν την απορρόφηση οποιουδήποτε θρεπτικού συστατικού το οποίο θα πάρουμε από τον μεταβολισμό κάποιας ουσίας.
> Μεταπροπονητικά αποφεύγουμε το γάλα για τον συγκεκριμένο λόγο. Ο συνδυασμός πρωτεινών ταχείας και βραδείας απορρόφησης μεταπροπονητικά θα ήταν μία καλή επιλογή αν δεν τρώγαμε μία ώρα μετά το ρόφημα...
> 
> Τα (λίγα και καλά) λιπαρά πριν τον ύπνο επιβραδύνουν τη διάσπαση της καζείνης(αυτή είναι η κύρια μορφή πρωτείνης που παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι τότε), επομένως ο οργανισμός έχει μεγάλο απόθεμα αμινοξέων καθόλη τη διάρκεια του ύπνου(στην αρχή έχει αυτά από το προηγούμενο γεύμα).
> 
> Να κάνω και εγώ μία ερώτηση. Είμαι 1.91,82 κιλά και εδώ και μία εβδομάδα(λίγο παραπάνω βασικά) έχω ανεβάσει την θερμιδική πρόσληψη από 4.000 θερμίδες(kcal) σε 4.500. Επίσης έχω προσθέσει 10 λεπτά διάδρομο μετά τα βάρη τις μισές φορές που πάω γυμναστήριο. Λογικά κάποιος θα περίμενε να πάρω βάρος. Ωστόσο παρατηρώ ότι την τελευταία εβδομάδα χάνω βάρος( σχεδόν ένα κιλό). Και λέγοντας βάρος εννοώ το μέσο όρο της εβδομάδας από τις ενδείξεις της ζυγαριάς. Επίσης, παρατηρώ καλύτερη γράμμωση. Πρέπει να αυξήσω και άλλο τις θερμίδες??, που ήδη θεωρούνται υπερβολικές από όσους (σχετικούς πάντα με BB) μιλάω..
> Nα σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω μεγάλο ποσοστό λίπους και ότι παρατηρώ ότι συνεχίζω να μεγαλώνω μυικά.
> Επίσης λόγω κατάληψης στη σχολή, κοιμάμαι πάνω από 8 ώρες(ακόμα και 10) τις τελευταίες μέρες αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει επηρρεάσει τόσο πολύ αυτό την αυξητική.
> (Πρόγραμμα όγκου κάνω)



Στην προπονητική σου ηλικία ίσως είναι καλύτερα να δώσεις βάρος περισσότερο σε θέματα προπόνησης, αυτά περί γάλακτος και καζείνης εκτός του ότι δεν είναι έτσι στην πράξη  αναπαράγονται από τα φόρουμ βάσει κάποιων λογικοφανών σκέψεων, άντε και μερικών αιρετικών γκουρού (που βρήκαν στο γάλα ένα αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο - απαραίτητο συστατικό για να ηγηθείς σε μία διατροφική  αίρεση είναι να βάλεις στο στόχο μία τροφή και να την κάνεις μπαμπούλα- βλέπε 'Ατκινς- χορτοφάγους και πιο πρόσφατα είναι η αίρεση κατά του γάλακτος).Το μόνο που κάνουν στην ουσία είναι να σε αποπροσανατολίζουν - σίγουρα δεν σε βοηθούν.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Φιλαρακι μου θα ειθελα να ξερω ποιος ειναι αυτος που σε επεισε οτι στην ηλικια σου πρεπει να κανεις προγραμμα διατροφης.
> θα σε παρακαλεσω να τρως τα παντα σε φυσιολογικες ποσοτητες χωρις υπερβολες.


γιατι κακο ειναι να ακολουθω διατροφη ειχα την δυνατοτητα να την ακολουθησω και το εκανα τοσο κακο ειναι ?????????  :05. Biceps:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mitsen

> γιατι κακο ειναι να ακολουθω διατροφη ειχα την δυνατοτητα να την ακολουθησω και το εκανα τοσο κακο ειναι ?????????


O GEORGEXX1 εννοεί ότι είσαι σε εναπτιξη και πρέπει να μην στερείς τίποτα στη διατροφή σου.
Όταν λέω τίποτα δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ζεις με πίτσες, σουβλάκια και goodies, φάε κανονικά όλα με μέτρο!

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> γιατι κακο ειναι να ακολουθω διατροφη ειχα την δυνατοτητα να την ακολουθησω και το εκανα τοσο κακο ειναι ?????????


Καθόλου κακό δεν είναι φίλε μου!Μπράβο σου! :03. Thumb up: Τηρείς κάποια μέτρα και σταθμά στη διατροφή σου κι ας είσαι σχετικά μικρός,αυτό είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό για το μέλλον σου!Αν συγκριθείς με νέους της ηλικίας σου είσαι σε ανώτερο επίπεδο στον τομέα άθληση-δοατροφή,ειδικά όταν εκείνοι τρέφονται καθημερινά με σκουπίδια τύπου Goody's και πιτόγυρα...και η μόνη άθλησή τους είναι να κουνάνε το ποντίκι στο PC παίζοντας παιχνίδια!!!
Σίγουρα κι εσύ μπορείς να τρώς μερικές φορές και πιτόγυρα και γλυκά,αλλά αυτό να γίνεται μία στο τόσο και όχι πολύ συχνά όπως οι υπόλοιποι,απλά για να ξεφεύγεις λίγο από την ρουτίνα!
Συνέχισε έτσι!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Mitsen

> Συνέχισε έτσι!!!


Εγώ έχω διαφορετική γνώμη, αλλα παραμένει απλά μια γνώμη...

Να σε ρωτήσω μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου λύσεις μια απορία που εχω λίγα posts ποιο πάνω?

----------


## Mitsen

Ρε παιδιά, έχω βρει στο supermarket κάτι έτοιμα  φιλετάκια κοτόπουλου τα οποια είναι μαγειρεμένα ωραία! (εμπεριέχουν σκόρδο και αλλα μυρωδικά)

Ήθελα να μου πείτε την άποψη αν εγκρίνονται στην διατροφή όγκου που ακολουθώ. :01. Unsure: 
Για να κατεβάσω 3 στηθη κοτόπουλου ζορίζομαι πολύ και μερικές φορες προσθερω λίγη μαγιονέζα. :01. Sad: 

Κατεβάζω όμως 150gr από δαύτα σε κάθε γεύμα για πλακα! :01. Mr. Green: 
τα 240gr κοστίζουν 4 λίρες!(5 ευρώ)
παρεθετω nutrition table...

----------


## giannis64

μια χαρα ειναι.....

και η μαγιονεζα πολυ καλη επιλογη!

----------


## Mitsen

> και η μαγιονεζα πολυ καλη επιλογη!


πλακα μου κανεις? :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

οχι καθολου.
αν δεις σε καποιο θεμα μιας διατροφης και ο ιοαnnis εχει μεσα μαγιονεζα, και εγω εχω σε μερικα γευματα της εβδομαδας μαγιονεζα.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> γιατι κακο ειναι να ακολουθω διατροφη ειχα την δυνατοτητα να την ακολουθησω και το εκανα τοσο κακο ειναι ?????????


Οχι δεν ειναι καθολου κακο.Εχεις αυξημενες αναγκες σε ενεργεια λογω ηλικιας που θα σε βοηθησουν στην αναπτυξη του μυικου,νευρικου,και οστικου συστηματος.
Αυτο που ενοω ειναι οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια να μην παρασυρθεις απο τωρα με διατροφες και χασης την ουσια,τρωγε τα παντα πιτσες,πιτογυρα,πιτες αλα παντα μετρημενα χωρις υπερβολες,αυτο ενοω.

Δεν χρειαζετε να φτασεις απο τωρα να σκεφτεσε πρ/υδ/.

αααα και μην φουσκωνεις,και πριζεσε την γνωμη μου ειπα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

> οχι καθολου.
> αν δεις σε καποιο θεμα μιας διατροφης και ο ιοαnnis εχει μεσα μαγιονεζα, και εγω εχω σε μερικα γευματα της εβδομαδας μαγιονεζα.


ναι ε? χμμμμ.. :01. Unsure:  πίστευα πως είχε πολλά λιπαρά..

Θα ψάξω τη διατροφή και θα την εντάξω και εγω μέσα στο πρόγραμμα μου τότε! :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

εγω διαλεγω την λαιτ. :01. Wink:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Ε ναι ρε παιδια το κοτοπουλακι χωρις την μαγιονεζα απλα δεν.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βρώμικες ιδέες μας βάζετε. Αλήτες.

----------


## Manos1989

E μη βγάλουμε και τη μαγιονέζα, must ρε παιδιά......
Που και που καλή είναι όπως και τα υπόλοιπα,αλλά με τη λογική του ''light'',μπορούμε να φάμε χίλια δυο πράγματα....

----------


## giannis64

καλα δεν ειπαμε να φαμε κανενα βαζο στην καθησια μας.

εγω και κετσαπ δουλευω.

----------


## NASSER

Alaloum αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη:
Αμα το cheat ειναι απλα υδατανθρακας και οχι λιπος και μετα κανεις για αρκετη ωρα αεροβια, ισως να μην σου κανει ζημια αυτο το γευμα που σκοπευεις να το κανεις σε καθημερινη βαση.
Αν απλα το κανεις μια φορα τη βδομαδα ή μια φορα καθε δεκα μερες, τοτε δεν πρεπει να σε απασχολει.
Τελος θα πρεπει να εχεις το μυαλο σου πως οι θερμιδες ειναι συνολο πρωτεινων, υδατανθρακων και λιπαρων. Αν καποιο ειδος ξεφευγει των οριων, φυσικο ειναι να αποθηκευεται σαν λιπος αν δεν καει σαν ενεργεια.

----------


## κουλης

υπαρχουν δημητριακα χωρις προσθηκη ζαχαρης και χωρις πολλες φυτικες ινες? συνιθιζα να τρωω τις νιφαδες σταριου 2 μπολακια την ημερα αλλα με τρελενει στον πονο μετα η κοιλια μου απο τις φυτικες ινες :01. Sad:  ελεγα για τα special k αλλα απο τι ειδα στα συστατικα το μεγαλυτερο μερος των υδατανθρακων ειναι σαγχαρα και αμυλο....το αμυλο δν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλο αλλα για τα σαγχαρα υποθετο ειναι ζαχαρη.! (σημ ξερω οτι υπαρχει και η βρωμη αλλα δν θελω να τρωω χυλους απο 16 χρονων :01. Razz:  μολις παω 60-70 και δν θα μπορω να μασαω οκ :04. Walk Court:

----------


## jimmy007

Μία ακόμα ερώτηση.. Αν κάποια μέρα λόγω παρατεταμένου χρόνου εκτός σπιτιού δεν κατορθώσουμε να κάνουμε μεγάλα γεύματα(π.χ. καταφεύγουμε σε μπαγκετούλες)  και συνεπώς δεν καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε την ημερήσια λήψη θερμίδων του προγράμματός μας, στα γεύματα στο σπίτι ανεβάζουμε τις θερμίδες προκειμένου να φτάσουμε στον αριθμό που πρέπει η απλά τα κάνουμε όπως θα τα κάναμε?? Για περίοδο όγκου αναφέρομαι πάντα..

----------


## KeyserSoze

Για να συμπληρωσω στον απο πανω, σε περιοδο γραμμωσης, αν δεν συμπληρωνουμε τις ΗΘ μας, παιρνουμε λιγοτερες οπως επιζητουμε αλλα καποιες φορες τυχει να μην πιασουμε αναλογιες, τι συνεπειες εχει αυτο?

Πχ με τυχαια νουμερα, αν εισαι στις 2000 και παρεις 1700 οπως εχεις προγραμματισει, αν αντι για 45% πρωτεινες-30% υα-25%λιπη
παρεις 35-35-30, τι πρακτικες συνεπειες εχεις?

----------


## liosis

ρε παιδια τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να μ πει καποιοσ ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ ειναι 125γραμμαρια ρυζι???εδω κ 7 μερεσ προσπαθω και ολλο ειρωνεια ενταξει τι να πω τοτε να κριμα ......

----------


## Eddie

> ρε παιδια τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να μ πει καποιοσ ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ ειναι 125γραμμαρια ρυζι???εδω κ 7 μερεσ προσπαθω και ολλο ειρωνεια ενταξει τι να πω τοτε να κριμα ......


Εγω λεω να σκεφτομαστε λιγο πριν ρωταμε..

Το ποστ του beefmeup δε το ειδες???Κουταλι με κουταλι διαφερει!Δεν ειναι ολα ιδια!!Αυτο το καταλαβαινεις για να παμε παρακατω η οχι??

----------


## dionisos

> ρε παιδια τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να μ πει καποιοσ ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ ειναι 125γραμμαρια ρυζι???εδω κ 7 μερεσ προσπαθω και ολλο ειρωνεια ενταξει τι να πω τοτε να κριμα ......


Πάρε μια ζυγαριά ηλεκτρονική και άσε τα κουτάλια!

----------


## Eddie

> Πάρε μια ζυγαριά ηλεκτρονική και άσε τα κουτάλια!


+1 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  δε κοστιζει και μια περιουσια!!!


Βασικα εχω σκεφτει ενα τροπο για να το βγαζεις στο περιπου αλλα ειναι μπελαλιδικος.Αν το σακουλακι ειναι μισο κιλο μπορεις να το μοιρασεις σε τεσσερις μεριδες των 125γρ.

Το απλωνεις σε ενα παγκο και μετα χωριζεις με το ματι 4 ιδιες μεριδες και τις βαζεις σε σακουλακια.

----------


## just

edit: βρώμη- χυλος???? δοκίμασε 100γρ πίτουρο βρώμης(oat bran) με 2 αυγά και 2 ασπράδια, και πασπάλισε με αρκετή κανέλα και ρίχτο στο αντικολλητικό. να σου πω εγώ αν τρως χυλό!  :01. Razz: [/QUOTE]

απλα αηδια

----------


## liosis

> Εγω λεω να σκεφτομαστε λιγο πριν ρωταμε..
> 
> Το ποστ του beefmeup δε το ειδες???Κουταλι με κουταλι διαφερει!Δεν ειναι ολα ιδια!!Αυτο το καταλαβαινεις για να παμε παρακατω η οχι??


ειρωνεια για ακομη μια φορα μην ποσταρεισ ρε φιλαρακι για να τα παμε καλα αν θεσ

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Εγώ έχω διαφορετική γνώμη, αλλα παραμένει απλά μια γνώμη...
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου λύσεις μια απορία που εχω λίγα posts ποιο πάνω?


Ελεύθερα φίλε!

----------


## pollo91

Παιδια ο αρακας και οι μπαμιες θεωρουνται σαν τις πατατες και το ρυζι;

Δηλαδη πχ το μεσημερι θα φαω κοτοπουλο +πατατες +σαλατα
Εαν φαω Μοσχαρι +μπαμιες/φασολακια να βαλω σαλατα ή ψωμι;;

----------


## κουλης

την βρωμη μπορω να την χρησιποποιω πριν την προπονηση αντι για φρουτακι η αμεσως μετα την προπονηση? δν με ενδιαφερει αν ειναι η καλητερη λυση απλως αν θα κανει την δουλεια της....

----------


## alexis

παιδια το πρωινο ποσα γρ πρωτεινης, υδατανθρακα και λιπαρων πρεπει να περιεχει??

----------


## wonderboy

liosis παρε ενα σεικερ με δοσομετρητη βαλε το σακουλακι των 500 που ειπε ο eddie και αφαιρεσε το 1/4 απο αυτο

----------


## jimmy007

> παιδια το πρωινο ποσα γρ πρωτεινης, υδατανθρακα και λιπαρων πρεπει να περιεχει??


Εξαρτάται το βάρος, το ύψος σου και τον στόχο σου..

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε παιδια τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να μ πει καποιοσ ποσεσ κουταλιεσ τησ σουπασ ειναι 125γραμμαρια ρυζι???εδω κ 7 μερεσ προσπαθω και ολλο ειρωνεια ενταξει τι να πω τοτε να κριμα ......


φιλε δυσκολο δεν ειναι,απλα αν δεν σου απανταει κανεις σημαινει οτι κανεις δεν εχει μετρησει τα γραμμαρια του ρυζιου πανω σε κουταλια σουπας..
κ γιατι να το κανει,οταν εξ αρχης εχει συγισει 125γρ ρυζι.
μετα δλδ να τα μετρησει κ σε κουταλια??για πιο λογο?
απτην αλλη δεν ειδα να αναφερεις πουθενα αν εννοεις βρασμενο,η αβραστο,αλλα μαλλον για να λες κουταλια εννοεις βρασμενο.
κ παλι ισχυει οτι σου εγραψα κ ειπε ο βασιλης πιο πανω..ολα τα κουταλια ΔΕΝ ειναι ιδια.
την ειρωνεια που την βλεπεις πανω σε αυτο?

----------


## Dimitris82

> Παιδια ο αρακας και οι μπαμιες θεωρουνται σαν τις πατατες και το ρυζι;
> 
> Δηλαδη πχ το μεσημερι θα φαω κοτοπουλο +πατατες +σαλατα
> Εαν φαω Μοσχαρι +μπαμιες/φασολακια να βαλω σαλατα ή ψωμι;;


Απο οτι ξερω ειναι λαχανικα, οποτε σιγουρα δεν θεωρουντε σαν πατατα ή ρυζι.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδι μετα την προπονησι τροω συνυθως τονο με ντοματα...πρεπει να τον συνδιασω ομως με εναν υδατανθρακα τι μου προτεινεται?κατι με χαμηλες θερμιδεσ

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδι μετα την προπονησι τροω συνυθως τονο με ντοματα...πρεπει να τον συνδιασω ομως με εναν υδατανθρακα τι μου προτεινεται?κατι με χαμηλες θερμιδεσ


πατατα.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Nα με βοηθισει στον ογκο?ποσα γραμαρια να τροω?

----------


## giannis64

400γρ.

----------


## beefmeup

> Nα με βοηθισει στον ογκο?ποσα γραμαρια να τροω?


αν κανεις ογκο φιλε,γιατι θες να χει λιγες θερμιδες?
φοβασαι μην παρεις κιλα στον ογκο?

----------


## Galletiosfp

Δεν τα παω καλα με το λιπος...αυτο φοβαμαι μην παρω...

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν τα παω καλα με το λιπος...αυτο φοβαμαι μην παρω...


αν φας ρυζι μετα την προπονα,αναλογα τα κιλα που εισαι η ποσοτητα,αλλα δες γυρω στα 100-120 αφου λες για ογκο,να σαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα βαλεις λιπος εκτος αν βαζεις ευκολα ετσι κ αλλιως.
ογκος χωρις λιγο λιπος δεν γινεται.

αλλιως με την πατατα που σου γραψε κ ο γιαννης απο πανω θες 350-400γρ..εγω θα προτιμουσα το ρυζι για μετα την προπονα.

----------


## Eddie

> αλλιως με την πατατα που σου γραψε κ ο γιαννης απο πανω θες 350-400γρ..εγω θα προτιμουσα το ρυζι για μετα την προπονα.


Καστανο η ασπρο??Το θεμα ειναι οτι το καστανο εχει χαμηλοτερο γ.δ. αφου δε μας ενδιαφερει πλεον το insulin spike αλλα (λογικα) εχει περισσοτερες ινες,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια προγραμμα ογκου με λιγους υδατανθρακες....και πολυ πρωτεϊνη.....τι λετε?

----------


## giannis64

και οταν ερθει η ωρα της γραμμωσης τι θα κανεις?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Παιδια προγραμμα ογκου με λιγους υδατανθρακες....και πολυ πρωτεϊνη.....τι λετε?


δεν γινεται, αν δεν παρεις βαρος πως θα αυξησεις τους μύες?

----------


## beefmeup

> Παιδια προγραμμα ογκου με λιγους υδατανθρακες....και πολυ πρωτεϊνη.....τι λετε?


λεμε οχι..ογκο θα σου δωσουν οι υ/ες κ τα καλα λιπαρα..οχι η πρωτεινη.




> Καστανο η ασπρο??Το θεμα ειναι οτι το καστανο εχει χαμηλοτερο γ.δ. αφου δε μας ενδιαφερει πλεον το insulin spike αλλα (λογικα) εχει περισσοτερες ινες,ετσι δεν ειναι?


ναι,αλλα για μετα την προπονα δεν με νοιαζει κ τοσο απτην στιγμη που δεν περνω ζακχαρα στο καπακι με το σεηκ μου.
η ινσουλινη με νοιαζει να μην ανεβει μετα την προπονα αμεσα.
στο γευμα μου(30 λεπτα μετα),δεν με πειραζει κ να ανεβει λιγο.ετσι κ αλλιως απο εκεινο το σημειο κ μετα θα ανεβει(επανελθει) απο μονη της μεχρι ενα οριο.
εκτος αν κανεις γραμμωση,αλλα η αρχικη ερωτηση ηταν για ογκο.

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια προγραμμα ογκου με λιγους υδατανθρακες....και πολυ πρωτεϊνη.....τι λετε?


Και πολλα λιπαρα ναι,αλλα οχι μειωμενα λιπαρα και μειωμενους υδατανθρακες!!That's suicide!!

----------


## Galletiosfp

Προγραμμα που θα ισχυει για ολο τον χρονο.....δεν θα υπαρχει γραμμωση και ογκος......απλα στην γραμμωση θα προσαρμοζεις τις ασκησεις σου και την αεροβια.

----------


## beefmeup

> .απλα στην γραμμωση θα προσαρμοζεις τις ασκησεις σου και την αεροβια.


φιλε με τις ιδιες ασκησεις κανεις κ ογκο κ γραμμωση..
η διαφορα αναμεσα στα 2 ειναι οι θερμιδες.

----------


## giannis64

ποσα κιλα σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις σε ενα χρονο?

----------


## Eddie

> Προγραμμα που θα ισχυει για ολο τον χρονο.....δεν θα υπαρχει γραμμωση και ογκος......απλα στην γραμμωση θα προσαρμοζεις τις ασκησεις σου και την αεροβια.


Χαχαχαααχ,καλα εσυ λες για ισοθερμιδικη δηλαδη!!Γραμμωση με ασκησεις δε γινεται!Ουτε με σκετο αεροβιο χωρις καταλληλη διατροφη!

----------


## Galletiosfp

E καλα εγω σου ειπα ενα προγραμμα που απλα εχω ακουσει και εσυ με δουλευεις...

----------


## giannis64

παιδια υπαρχει μια λογικη σε αυτο που λεει, αλλα ειναι αναλλογα με τα ποσα κιλα ειναι ο στοχος του.

μπορει να δουλεψει με λιγες θερμιδες πανω απο αυτες συντηρησης και να βαζει λιγα και σταδιακα κιλα και αναλογα με τα αποτελεσματα να δουλευει αεροβια.

----------


## Eddie

> E καλα εγω σου ειπα ενα προγραμμα που απλα εχω ακουσει και εσυ με δουλευεις...


Δε σε δουλευω φιλε μου,κουβεντα κανουμε!Απλως αυτα που ακουσες δεν ισχυουν απο μονα τους,θελει κι αλλες παραμετρους.




> παιδια υπαρχει μια λογικη σε αυτο που λεει, αλλα ειναι αναλλογα με τα ποσα κιλα ειναι ο στοχος του.
> 
> μπορει να δουλεψει με λιγες θερμιδες πανω απο αυτες συντηρησης και να βαζει λιγα και σταδιακα κιλα και αναλογα με τα αποτελεσματα να δουλευει αεροβια.


Ναι αλλα εδω παιζει σημαντικο ρολο ο μεταβολισμος του,το σωματοτυπο του και αλλα...

----------


## giannis64

φυσικα. και οχι μονο.
θελει μεγαλη πηρα και αυστηρο προγραμματισμο.
αλλα παλι οχι χωρις υδατανθρακα. απλα σωστη επιλογη αυτου.

----------


## alexis

> Εξαρτάται το βάρος, το ύψος σου και τον στόχο σου..


 ειμαι 59 κιλα 174 υψος στοχος μου ειναι να βαλω κανενα κιλο

----------


## thegravijia

> ειμαι 59 κιλα 174 υψος στοχος μου ειναι να βαλω κανενα κιλο


φιλε αν θες να παρεις κιλα πρεει να τρως κοντα 130γρ πρωτεινης και το 3-4πλασιο υδατανθρακες +πολλα καλα λιπαρα

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια για πρωινο πινω ενα ροφημα whey....γαλα-quaker ,ενα μηλο και 1-2 μπανανες....προτεινετε καμια αλλαγη?για δευτερο γευμα τροω ενα τοστ με αυγο-γαλοπουλα,ψωμι μαυρο αλλα δεν με πιανει....τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να το περνω στο σχολειο?

----------


## vAnY

Galletiosfp  πες μας λιγο τους στοχους σου...  :01. Smile: 
Για πρωινο whey  και quaker πολυ καλα ειναι, συν μια μπανανα. Για το σχολειο θα σου λεγαη καλυτερη λυση ειναι να εχεις ταπερακι μαζι σου με ψητο στηθος κοτοπουλο βραστη πατατα και λαχανικα, το οποιο δεν πειραζει να μεινει και εκτος ψυγειου πολυ ωρα. Σου το λεω γιατι καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε το ψωμι και να προτιμαμε πατατα και ρυζι, για υδατανθρακα. Εαν δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως τοτε φτιαξε σαντουιτς με μαυρο ψωμι, ψητο κοτοπ. η τονο, η στη χειροτερη γαλοπουλα βραστη (αν και προτιμαμε τοσο επεξεργασμενα προιοντα.)με μπολικο μαρουλι, και αντι για μαγονεζα βαλε μουσταρδα.
Ριξε και μια ματια σε αυτη την ενοτητα μηπως μπορεσεις να παρεις μια ιδεα για διατροφικους "κανονες" και ιδεες...
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1842

Ευχομαι να βοηθησα... :01. Wink:

----------


## d3m

Καποιος υδατανθρακας για μετα τι προπονιση για ογκο?Το μελι?

----------


## giannis64

μαλτο-waxy-δεξτροζη και πολλα αλλα το οποια αναφεροντε στο φορουμ. :01. Wink: 

υγ.. μιλαμε παντα για μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Οι στοχοι μου ειναι να παρω ογκο και να διατηρρισω τα επιπεδα λιπους χαμηλα....με το οποιο λιπος δεν τα παω πολυ καλα επειδη παλια ημουν υπερβαρος.εχει 2 μιση χρονια ομως που μεσα σε αυτα εχασα τα κοιλα....μιλαμε για 37 κοιλα....συνεπως εχασα και καποια ποσοτητα μυικης μαζας που θελω να την ξαναβαλω με το παραπανω.....!



Το πρωινο δεν θα το αλλαξω απλα εχω δει τα post τον υπολοιπων παιδιων και μου φανηκε πως λειπει κατι μαλλον εκανα λαθος  :01. Razz: 
Οσο για το σχολειο δυστυχως δεν μπορω να περνω μαζι μου "ταπεραρκι"  οποτε θα παραμεινω στο τοστ....αλλα το τροω περιπου στις 10 κ κατι...και στις 1 κ μιση που σχολαω πεθαινω τις πεινας.

----------


## Riera

μια απορια. τελειωνω την προπονηση στις 19.45 και στις 20.00 παιρνω την πρωτεινη (σε γαλα) και την κρεατινη. το επομενο γευμα ειναι στις 22.00 ή και 23.00 καποιες φορες και περιεχει κοτατζ φετες ολικης και μπανανα.
ειναι απαραιτητη η ληψη υδατανθρακα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση?
ισως δεξτροζη?

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδια για πρωινο πινω ενα ροφημα whey....γαλα-quaker ,ενα μηλο και 1-2 μπανανες....προτεινετε καμια αλλαγη?*για δευτερο γευμα τροω ενα τοστ με αυγο-γαλοπουλα,ψωμι μαυρο αλλα δεν με πιανει...*.τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να το περνω στο σχολειο?


miα χαρα ειναι το γευμα σου 
δενειναι δυνατο να περνεις ταπερακια στο σχολειο
συνεχισε ετσι οπως τρως

----------


## just

> Galletiosfp  πες μας λιγο τους στοχους σου... 
> Για πρωινο whey  και quaker πολυ καλα ειναι, συν μια μπανανα. Για το σχολειο θα σου λεγαη καλυτερη λυση ειναι να εχεις ταπερακι μαζι σου με ψητο στηθος κοτοπουλο βραστη πατατα και λαχανικα, το οποιο δεν πειραζει να μεινει και εκτος ψυγειου πολυ ωρα. Σου το λεω γιατι καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε το ψωμι και να προτιμαμε πατατα και ρυζι, για υδατανθρακα. Εαν δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως τοτε φτιαξε σαντουιτς με μαυρο ψωμι, ψητο κοτοπ. η τονο, η στη χειροτερη γαλοπουλα βραστη (αν και προτιμαμε τοσο επεξεργασμενα προιοντα.)με μπολικο μαρουλι, και αντι για μαγονεζα βαλε μουσταρδα.
> Ριξε και μια ματια σε αυτη την ενοτητα μηπως μπορεσεις να παρεις μια ιδεα για διατροφικους "κανονες" και ιδεες...
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1842
> 
> Ευχομαι να βοηθησα...


εγω τρωω ασπραδια και μαυρο ψωμι στην δουλεια..αλλα θελω να βγαλω το ψωμι γιατι ξερω οτι παχαινει..εισαι σιγουρη οτι το ρυζι και η πατατα δεν χαλανε?μιλας για πατατα ή γλυκοπατατα?δεν βρισκω γλυκοπατα anw :/ κανει η πατατα ε?

----------


## just

εχω 2-3 αποριες..

1)αν το τελευτεο γευμα που ειναι γιαουρτακι 2%(λογικα 400 γρ) και καμια 10αρια αμυγδαλα ή 4 καρυδια.. και δεν εχω αρκετη ποσοτητα γιαουρτι μπορω να τρωω πιο λιγο γιαουρτι με μια κουταλια whey?mmmmmmmm

2) αν δεν εχω αμυγδαλα η καρυδια με τι μπορω να αντικαταστησω ωστε να εχω αργη αποροφηση?

3)αν δεν εχω γιαουρτι τι μπορω να φαω για τελευτεο γευμα και να με κρατησει ωσ το πρωι?αυγα με 1-2κροκους με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο? αλλα θελω να αποφευγω λιπος..

διατροφη γραμμωσης κυριως

----------


## Galletiosfp

Απλα δεν με πιανει αρκετα κ λεω να βαλω και ενα μηλο.....τροω περιπου 3 την ημερα.....πειραζουν?

----------


## Eddie

> εχω 2-3 αποριες..
> 
> 1)αν το τελευτεο γευμα που ειναι γιαουρτακι 2%(λογικα 400 γρ) και καμια 10αρια αμυγδαλα ή 4 καρυδια.. και δεν εχω αρκετη ποσοτητα γιαουρτι μπορω να τρωω πιο λιγο γιαουρτι με μια κουταλια whey?mmmmmmmm
> 
> 2) αν δεν εχω αμυγδαλα η καρυδια με τι μπορω να αντικαταστησω ωστε να εχω αργη αποροφηση?
> 
> 3)αν δεν εχω γιαουρτι τι μπορω να φαω για τελευτεο γευμα και να με κρατησει ωσ το πρωι?αυγα με 1-2κροκους με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο? αλλα θελω να αποφευγω λιπος..
> 
> διατροφη γραμμωσης κυριως


1)Μπορεις ανετα,μη το σκεφτεσαι πολλοι το κανουν!!

2)Ταχινι ολικης,φυστικοβουτυρο,κασιους,φουντουκια,Ω3.

3)1 σκουπ whey με μισο λιτρο γαλα 2%.Αν αντεχει το στομαχι σου φαε και μια τσιπουρα,σολωμο..

----------


## lef

Παιδια ριχνοντας μια ματια στα συστατικα τις γλυκοπατατας ειδα οτι ναι μεν εχει λιγο λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες αλλα πολυ περισσοτερες σαχαρες απο τυην απλη πατατα.για ποιο λογο να προτιμησουμε γλυκοπατατα? :08. Toast:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Καποιος να μου απαντησει στην ερωτηση μου με τα μιλα :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια ριχνοντας μια ματια στα συστατικα τις γλυκοπατατας ειδα οτι ναι μεν εχει λιγο λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες αλλα πολυ περισσοτερες σαχαρες απο τυην απλη πατατα.για ποιο λογο να προτιμησουμε γλυκοπατατα?


Σοβαρα??Περιεργο :01. Unsure: 

Εγω παντως μονο την κανονικη τρωω γιατι μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω βρει πουθενα γλυκοπατατα.

----------


## Αντωνης

Παιδες να ρωτησω στην αεροβια παιζει σημαντικο ρολο πριν απο ποση ωρα εφαγες?Γιατι σημερα θα φαω κατα τις 5 και θα παω για μπαλα με φιλους στις 6.30,ειμαι οκ?
Επισης πριν λιγο τελειωσα την προπονηση στο gym ><.Δεν εκανα ποδια,αλλα και παλι,μηπως επηρεασει?
Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει λιγο γρηγορα παρακαλω,γιατι σε λιγο πρεπει να ξερω τι θα κανω.

----------


## lef

> Σοβαρα??Περιεργο
> 
> Εγω παντως μονο την κανονικη τρωω γιατι μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω βρει πουθενα γλυκοπατατα.


εγω βρηκα σε βασιλοπουλο και μου αρεσε πολυ απο γευση αλλα μου φανηκε περιεργη η γλυκα της και το εψαξα στο nutriniondata.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2668/2

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2558/2

οι ποσοτητες ειναι πανω κατω ιδιες

----------


## geo28

Θεωρειτε πως ειναι cheat geyma καμια 2 φορες τη βδομαδα στο πρωινο να χω αντι για βρωμη  100 γρ απ αυτες τις βρεφικες κρεμες που χουν στα σουπερμαρκετ..?

----------


## Mitsen

> Θεωρειτε πως ειναι cheat geyma καμια 2 φορες τη βδομαδα στο πρωινο να χω αντι για βρωμη  100 γρ απ αυτες τις βρεφικες κρεμες που χουν στα σουπερμαρκετ..?


Προσωπικά (και χωρίς να γνωρίζω την ποιότητα των υδατανθράκων που περιέχουνε) δεν θα το έλεγα cheat meal άμα είναι για 1-2 φορες την εβδομάδα, ειδικά άμα είσαι σε περίοδο όγκου! :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> Θεωρειτε πως ειναι cheat geyma καμια 2 φορες τη βδομαδα στο πρωινο να χω αντι για βρωμη  100 γρ απ αυτες τις βρεφικες κρεμες που χουν στα σουπερμαρκετ..?


συμφωνώ με τον μιτσεν, αν κάνεις όγκο δεν είναι cheat. Εγώ μια περίοδο την έτρωγα σε καθημερινή βάση στο πρωϊνό...Μιλάω για μπισκοτόκρεμα που περιέχει και γλουταμίνη σε σημαντική ποσότητα.
Η μόνη βλακεία είναι πως είναι πανάκριβες, γι αυτό και τις σταμάτησα...

Α! Βέβαια εγώ δεν αντικαθιστούσα τη βρώμη η τα δημητριακά με αυτό! Τα έτρωγα όλα!

----------


## geo28

> συμφωνώ με τον μιτσεν, αν κάνεις όγκο δεν είναι cheat. Εγώ μια περίοδο την έτρωγα σε καθημερινή βάση στο πρωϊνό...Μιλάω για μπισκοτόκρεμα που περιέχει και γλουταμίνη σε σημαντική ποσότητα.
> Η μόνη βλακεία είναι πως είναι πανάκριβες, γι αυτό και τις σταμάτησα...
> 
> Α! Βέβαια εγώ δεν αντικαθιστούσα τη βρώμη η τα δημητριακά με αυτό! Τα έτρωγα όλα!


και γω κατι τεοιες μπισκοτοκρεμες πηρα  και μ αρεσαν πολυ σε γευση,,παντως αν τις χρησιμοποιεις μαζι με βρωμη βγαινουν πολες θερμιδες...μονο μια τετοια κρεμα μαζι με το γαλα εχει καμια 600 θερμιδες..

----------


## giannis64

ριξτε μια ματια εδω  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=823

----------


## just

τις πρωτεινες της βρωμης να τις λαμβανουμε υποψη ή οχι?

----------


## Zylo

> τις πρωτεινες της βρωμης να τις λαμβανουμε υποψη ή οχι?


ειναι φυτικες πρωτεινες και δεν εχουν σωστα αμινοξεα.....εγω ποτε δε τις μετραω...

----------


## xstreeme

Ρε παιδες 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι σε ποση ποσοτητα αβραστα μακαρονια αντιστοιχει?

----------


## jimmy007

> ειναι φυτικες πρωτεινες και δεν εχουν σωστα αμινοξεα.....εγω ποτε δε τις μετραω...


Δεν έχουν λάθος αμινοξέα. Απλά δεν έχουν μερικά βασικά αμινοξέα όπως λευκίνη(BCAA), μεθειονίνη και λυσίνη..

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν έχουν λάθος αμινοξέα. Απλά δεν έχουν μερικά βασικά αμινοξέα όπως λευκίνη(BCAA), μεθειονίνη και λυσίνη..


Αρα το νοημα ποιο ειναι??Εσυ που θα γινεις και γιατρος,τις μετραμε η οχι??

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν έχουν λάθος αμινοξέα. Απλά δεν έχουν μερικά βασικά αμινοξέα όπως λευκίνη(BCAA), μεθειονίνη και λυσίνη..





> ,τις μετραμε η οχι??


ναι στο πρωτο,οχι στο δευτερο κατ εμε..αλλα μαλλον ειναι θεμα προσεγγισης κ αυτο για τον καθενα.
τα χουμε ξαναπει,σωστο η λαθος δεν υπαρχει σε τετοιου τυπου ερωτησεις,θαρρω.

----------


## Eddie

> ναι στο πρωτο,οχι στο δευτερο κατ εμε..αλλα μαλλον ειναι θεμα προσεγγισης κ αυτο για τον καθενα.
> τα χουμε ξαναπει,σωστο η λαθος δεν υπαρχει σε τετοιου τυπου ερωτησεις,θαρρω.


Α γεια σου..εγω κοιταω να παιρνω την ποσοτητα που θελω και με το παραπανω απο ζωικη,απο κει και περα ποσο φυτικη παιρνω δε με ενδιαφερει.

----------


## jimmy007

> Αρα το νοημα ποιο ειναι??Εσυ που θα γινεις και γιατρος,τις μετραμε η οχι??


Δεν έχει σχέση το αν θα γίνω γιατρός με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα... :01. Unsure:  :01. Wink: 
Η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν να παίρναμε συμπλήρωμα με τα βασικά αμινοξέα που λείπουν. Τότε θα τις μετράγαμε σίγουρα..
Από εκεί και πέρα, αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό τότε υπάρχει περίσσεια των υπόλοιπων βασικών αμινοξέων αλλά χωρίς αυτά τα 3 (και ειδικά τη μεθειονίνη που είναι το πρώτο αμινοξύ κάθε πολυπεπτιδικής αλυσίδας τουλάχιστον πριν τροποποιηθεί) δεν αξιοποιείται πλήρως η περίσσεια αυτή..
Προσωπικά τις μετράω αλλά παίρνω περίπου 4 φορές το βάρος μου(σε κιλά) σε γραμμάρια πρωτεινών... Από εκεί και πέρα είναι όλα θέμα προσέγγισης αλλά και διατροφής γιατί πρέπει να ξέρεις τι αμινοξέα έχει κάθε φυτική πρωτείνη που παίρνεις...

edit: με προλάβατε.... :01. Smile:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια ειχα κανει μια ερωτηση αλλα δεν μου την απαντησε κανεις....στο δευτερο γευμα μου το οποιο ειναι ενα τοστ με μαυρο ψωμι και κοτοπουλο το περνω στο σχολειο...δεν με πιανει ομως κ στις 12 μησι με πιανει γερη πεινα,για αυτο λεω να βαλω ενα μηλο,τροω περιπου στα 3 μηλα την ημερα...πειραζουν?(μιλαμε για περιοδο ογκου)

----------


## giannis64

τι ωρα τρως το τοστ?

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν έχει σχέση το αν θα γίνω γιατρός με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα..


Ακριβώς.Στην επιστήμη δεν υπάρχουν "αυθεντίες", υπάρχουν μόνο αποδείξεις.Μπράβο που το βλέπεις έτσι.

Όσον αφορά την πρωτείνη, γιατί 4γρ/κιλό? Είναι πραγματικά περιττό το να παίρνεις τόση πρωτείνη , περίπου μετά τα 2,2 γρ/κιλό απλά την οξειδώνεις για ενέργεια.

----------


## Eddie

Ρε παιδια πραγματικα ωρες ωρες δε καταλαβαινω..

Θελω να πω οτι εσυ που δε διαβαζεις απο χομπι(μονο) ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ξερεις και 2-3 πραγματα παραπανω απο μενα..

Εκτος αυτου,προχθες δεν ελεγες στον αλλον,οτι σπουδαζεις γιατρος και ξερεις 5 πραγματα παραπανω?

Τεσπα..μη γεμισουμε καρβουνο το θεμα. :08. Toast:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Περιπου στις 10.Αφου τροω 7 μιση το 1ο γευμα....κ το μεσημεριανο στις 1 κ κατι...

----------


## El Topo

> ειμαι 59 κιλα 174 υψος στοχος μου ειναι να βαλω κανενα κιλο


Πόσο χρονών είσαι φίλε? Γιατί αν είσαι ανήλικος, δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς ιδιαίτερα αφού όλοι στην ηλικία αυτή πρώτα ψηλώνουν και μετά βάζουν σιγά σιγά κιλά.

Φυσικά, αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν πρέπει να κάνεις πάνω κάτω αυτά που λέει ο gravija, απλά ανάλογα την ηλικία θα δεις πιο άμεσα ή όχι αποτελέσματα.

----------


## El Topo

> Παιδια ειχα κανει μια ερωτηση αλλα δεν μου την απαντησε κανεις....στο δευτερο γευμα μου το οποιο ειναι ενα τοστ με μαυρο ψωμι και κοτοπουλο το περνω στο σχολειο...δεν με πιανει ομως κ στις 12 μησι με πιανει γερη πεινα,για αυτο λεω να βαλω ενα μηλο,τροω περιπου στα 3 μηλα την ημερα...πειραζουν?(μιλαμε για περιοδο ογκου)


Σε περίοδο όγκου να πειράζει το μήλο? Φυσικά όχι, φρούτο είναι μην τρελαίνεσαι. 
Άλλωστε αφού πας σχολείο είσαι ακόμα στην ανάπτυξη, οπότε και κανα τοστάκι ακόμα να τρως δεν έγινε και τίποτα!

----------


## giannis64

> Περιπου στις 10.Αφου τροω 7 μιση το 1ο γευμα....κ το μεσημεριανο στις 1 κ κατι...


κανε τα τοστ 2 και φατα στης 10.30, και μετα τρως στης 13.30.

----------


## Galletiosfp

2-3 μηλα την ημερα πειραζει αμα τροω??

----------


## giannis64

φαε μην φοβασαι. απλα αμα μπορεις μετα το απογευματακι απεφυγε τα ..

----------


## Galletiosfp

Ενταξει το τελευται που μπορει να φαω ειναι μετα το φαγητο το μεσημερι.....σπανια να φαω απογευμα....



Οσο για το δευτερο γευμα αμα τα κανω 2 τα τοστ θα μαζευτει πολυ ψωμι ρ.....Ειναι η μονη στιγμη της ημερα που τροω ψωμι κ αυτο απο αναγκη επειδι δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως στο σχολειο...

----------


## jimmy007

> Ακριβώς.Στην επιστήμη δεν υπάρχουν "αυθεντίες", υπάρχουν μόνο αποδείξεις.Μπράβο που το βλέπεις έτσι.
> 
> Όσον αφορά την πρωτείνη, γιατί 4γρ/κιλό? Είναι πραγματικά περιττό το να παίρνεις τόση πρωτείνη , περίπου μετά τα 2,2 γρ/κιλό απλά την οξειδώνεις για ενέργεια.


Βασικά κάπου στα 3,5 παίρνω και το 1+ είναι από φυτικές και προσπαθώ να την μειώσω στα 3 γρ/κιλό...
Αυτό για το 2,2 το έχεις διαβάσει σε κάποια έρευνα?
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα περί αποδείξεων...

----------


## giannis64

> Ενταξει το τελευται που μπορει να φαω ειναι μετα το φαγητο το μεσημερι.....σπανια να φαω απογευμα....
> 
> 
> 
> Οσο για το δευτερο γευμα αμα τα κανω 2 τα τοστ θα μαζευτει πολυ ψωμι ρ.....Ειναι η μονη στιγμη της ημερα που τροω ψωμι κ αυτο απο αναγκη επειδι δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως στο σχολειο...


 



φαε μαυρο ψωμι. στην ηλικια που εισαι μην το φοβασαι μεχρι το μεσημεριανο.

----------


## Andrikos

> Βασικά κάπου στα 3,5 παίρνω και το 1+ είναι από φυτικές και προσπαθώ να την μειώσω στα 3 γρ/κιλό...
> Αυτό για το 2,2 το έχεις διαβάσει σε κάποια έρευνα?
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα περί αποδείξεων...


Ψάξε για papers του Tipton στο pubmed, αυτή την στιγμή δεν είμαι στον υπολογιστή που έχω τις έρευνες που κρατάω για να σου παρέθετα.

----------


## Galletiosfp

> φαε μαυρο ψωμι. στην ηλικια που εισαι μην το φοβασαι μεχρι το μεσημεριανο.


E μαυρο τροω κ τωρα....λογικα θα τα κανω 2 γιατι ειναι το μονο μου γευμα που ειναι ελλειπες.....ευχαριστω !

----------


## thegravijia

> Πόσο χρονών είσαι φίλε? Γιατί αν είσαι ανήλικος, δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς ιδιαίτερα αφού όλοι στην ηλικία αυτή πρώτα ψηλώνουν και μετά βάζουν σιγά σιγά κιλά.
> 
> Φυσικά, αυτό δε σημαίνει πως δεν πρέπει να κάνεις πάνω κάτω αυτά που λέει ο gravija, απλά ανάλογα την ηλικία θα δεις πιο άμεσα ή όχι αποτελέσματα.


+1 
to σημαντικο σε  μικρη ηλικια ειναι να μην κανει υπερβολες δεν υπΑρχει λογος
απλα να τρωει πολυ και υγιεινα - καθαρες τροφες

----------


## KeyserSoze

Μια πεζη απορια. Την ειχα ξανακανει αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση

Ξερουμε ποσες θερμιδες και βασικα τη θρεπτικη αξια εχει μια αραβικη πιτα?

----------


## aqua_bill

> Μια πεζη απορια. Την ειχα ξανακανει αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση
> 
> Ξερουμε ποσες θερμιδες και βασικα τη θρεπτικη αξια εχει μια αραβικη πιτα?


τσέκαρε την στο σούπερ μάρκετ. πλέον όλα τα τρόφιμα γράφουν επάνω στη συσκευασία. υποχρεούνται από το υπουργείο

----------


## xstreeme

Ρε παιδες 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι σε ποση ποσοτητα αβραστα μακαρονια αντιστοιχει?

----------


## beefmeup

> Τεσπα..μη γεμισουμε καρβουνο το θεμα.


ασχετη η παραθεση που κανω ρε,απλα να σου πω οτι ο βασιλοπουλος(κ του πουλιου[μου] το γαλα),εχει κασιους ωμα,απλα τα νουμερα τα φερνουν οποτε το θυμηθουν.
βρηκα χθες κ θυμηθηκα που το λεγαμε.
κ πηρα εννοειτε. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> Ρε παιδες 160γρ αβραστο ρυζι σε ποση ποσοτητα αβραστα μακαρονια αντιστοιχει?


αυτο δε μπορει να στο πει καποιως με ακριβια γιατι εχουν διαφορετικεσ θερμιδες υδατανθρακες κλπ..... παντως παρε αυτο μπας και σε βοηθησει
Ρύζι ωμό  363 (θερμιδες) 6.7(πρωτεινη) 0.4(λιπη) 80.4(υδαταν8ρακες)
Μακαρόνια, άβραστα  369(θερμιδες) 12.5(πρωτεινη) 1.2(λιπη) 75.2(υδαταν8ρακες)
και τ 2 ειναι στα 100 γραμμαρια

----------


## KeyserSoze

> τσέκαρε την στο σούπερ μάρκετ. πλέον όλα τα τρόφιμα γράφουν επάνω στη συσκευασία. υποχρεούνται από το υπουργείο


Eχεις δικιο αλλα στη δουλεια τις εχουν ετοιμες, με σολωμο και μαρουλι(και δεν βαζουν και σαλτσα που ειναι καλο για μενα αλλα μου φανηκε περιεργο) και δεν εχει και λεω στο περιπου μηπως ξεραμε

----------


## Zylo

> Eχεις δικιο αλλα στη δουλεια τις εχουν ετοιμες, με σολωμο και μαρουλι(και δεν βαζουν και σαλτσα που ειναι καλο για μενα αλλα μου φανηκε περιεργο) και δεν εχει και λεω στο περιπου μηπως ξεραμε


κοιτα φιλε μου....ειναι τοσο λεπτο το ζυμαρι που και στους τρομερους σου εφιαλτες δε προκειται να σε παχυνει.....δε μπορει να εχει πολες θερμιδες ουτε πολυ υδατανθρακα!!!....

----------


## Eddie

Φαε αραβικη,μη μασας!!Εχω ακουσει οτι προτιμαται κι απο μαυρο ψωμι κλπ.Ειναι μακραν πιο υγιεινο απ ολα τα ζυμαροειδη.

----------


## jimmy007

> Φαε αραβικη,μη μασας!!Εχω ακουσει οτι προτιμαται κι απο μαυρο ψωμι κλπ.Ειναι μακραν πιο υγιεινο απ ολα τα ζυμαροειδη.


Έχει μικρότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη από όλα??

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια σε περιοδο ογκου ποσα γραμαρια υδατανθρακα πρεπει να λαμβανει ο καθενας?

----------


## Eddie

> Έχει μικρότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη από όλα??


Δε ξερω τι διατροφικη αξια και τι ΓΔ εχει,επισης αυτα που λεω δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενα.Στην τηλεωραση το ακουσα,υπ οψιν.Αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε ενα φυλλο αραβικης ειναι πολυ λεπτο και ελαφρυ οποτε και υψηλο ΓΔ να εχει για μια στο τοσο κλαιν μαιν.

----------


## Zylo

> Δε ξερω τι διατροφικη αξια και τι ΓΔ εχει,επισης αυτα που λεω δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενα.Στην τηλεωραση το ακουσα,υπ οψιν.Αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε ενα φυλλο αραβικης ειναι πολυ λεπτο και ελαφρυ οποτε και υψηλο ΓΔ να εχει για μια στο τοσο κλαιν μαιν.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  αλλα και καθε μερα ν τ τρως δε πειραζει.....οσο μεγαλο ΓΔ να εχει δε νομιζω να ειναι χειροτερο απο τ ψωμι του τοστ...(οχι οτι το τοστ ειναι χαλια απλα ειναι πολυ πιο χοντρο απο τν αραβικη!!)

----------


## jimmy007

> Δε ξερω τι διατροφικη αξια και τι ΓΔ εχει,επισης αυτα που λεω δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενα.Στην τηλεωραση το ακουσα,υπ οψιν.Αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε ενα φυλλο αραβικης ειναι πολυ λεπτο και ελαφρυ οποτε και υψηλο ΓΔ να εχει για μια στο τοσο κλαιν μαιν.


Δεν βρήκα ακριβώς γλυκαιμικό δείκτη αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/104/ent.12104.asp ...

edit: H διατροφή που έχει δεν είναι για BB....

----------


## Zylo

> Δεν βρήκα ακριβώς γλυκαιμικό δείκτη αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
> http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/104/ent.12104.asp ...
> 
> edit: H διατροφή που έχει δεν είναι για BB....


ενδιαφερον...αλλα και παλι δε μπορει να με πεισει οτι ενα ζυμαρι των 50γραμμαριων (καπου εκει το κοβω να ειναι η μια) θα μου εκανε κακο στην διατροφη μου....

----------


## KeyserSoze

Προφανως δεν σκοπευω να πλακωθω καθε μερα στις αραβικες
Απλα σημερα ας πουμε πεινασα γυρω στις 11 και δεν ειχα παρει τον τονο μου μαζι ουτε τη whey μου
Και ειχε στο κυλικειο ειτε αραβικες με σολομο, ειτε μπαγκετα με ζαμπον και τυρι και θεωρησα καλυτερο μιας και ειμαι στη γραμμωση να θυσιασω λιγες πρωτεινες που θα αναπληρωνα μετα απο το να παρω τοσους παραπανω υ/α

----------


## Zylo

> Προφανως δεν σκοπευω να πλακωθω καθε μερα στις αραβικες
> Απλα σημερα ας πουμε πεινασα γυρω στις 11 και δεν ειχα παρει τον τονο μου μαζι ουτε τη whey μου
> Και ειχε στο κυλικειο ειτε αραβικες με σολομο, ειτε μπαγκετα με ζαμπον και τυρι και θεωρησα καλυτερο μιας και ειμαι στη γραμμωση να θυσιασω λιγες πρωτεινες που θα αναπληρωνα μετα απο το να παρω τοσους παραπανω υ/α


καθε μερα τρως τονο?

----------


## KeyserSoze

> καθε μερα τρως τονο?


Eχμ, μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο, ναι.
Τωρα τελευταια οχι, αφενως γιατι μπουχτησα, αφεταιρου...ας μην πω το δευτερο γιατι ισως ακουστει γελοιο(εχει σχεση με την υγεια)

----------


## Zylo

> Eχμ, μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο, ναι.
> Τωρα τελευταια οχι, αφενως γιατι μπουχτησα, αφεταιρου...ας μην πω το δευτερο γιατι ισως ακουστει γελοιο(εχει σχεση με την υγεια)


οντως εχει σχεση με την υγεια....η κονσερβα δεν ειναι υγειηνη σε συχνη καταναλωση...2-3 φορες τ βδομαδα το πολυ!!!

----------


## StefPat

Συμφωνώ, έχω ακούσει για καρκίνο κι ότι υπάρχει κι αρκετό αλάτι!
[σε ορισμένα...]

----------


## κουλης

και να φανταστεις οτι υπηρχε περιοδος που ετρωγα καθε μερα ριο μαρε τονο σε νερο :/

----------


## gym

> Συμφωνώ, έχω ακούσει για καρκίνο κι ότι υπάρχει κι αρκετό αλάτι!
> [σε ορισμένα...]


ε οχι και καρκινο ρε παιδια...αλατι εχουν...λιγοτερα αυτα που ειναι σε νερο αλλα και παλι βαζουν για συντηρηση...
υπαρχουν δυο αποψεις...αυτα που ειναι σε λαδι πχ λενε οτι ειναι καλυτερα, με την προυποθεση οτι και τα δυο τα πλενετε και τα στραγγιζετε ετσι? ,διοτι δεν βαζουν αλατι και συντηρειται με το λαδι...εγω δεν το πιστευω οτι δεν πεφτει αλατι εκει μεσα...και τι λαδι ειναι..απαππα...
η αλλη αποψη ειναι αυτη οτι με το νερο πεφτει πολυ αλατι για συντηρηση...τι να πει κανεις?κονσερβα και τα δυο...αν μπορειτε μονο φρεσκο...εγω ειχα βρει και ειχα παρει μεγαλο κομματι...τελειο και καμια σχεση με κονσερβες...νοστιμοοοοο αλλα ακριβο και σπανιο...
τεσπα...γνωμη μ ...αν μπορειτε μακρια απο κονσερβες αλλα οχι και για καρκινο...ειπαμε!!!!!!

----------


## κουλης

το αυξημενο αμυλο στους υδατανθρακες των δημητριακων ειναι εξισου επιβλαβη με τα σαγχαρα?

----------


## jimmy007

> το αυξημενο αμυλο στους υδατανθρακες των δημητριακων ειναι εξισου επιβλαβη με τα σαγχαρα?


Όχι επειδή είναι πιο σύνθετη μορφή υδ/κων. Ειδικά αν πρόκειται για προιόντα ολικής άλεσης κτλ...

----------


## κουλης

> Όχι επειδή είναι πιο σύνθετη μορφή υδ/κων. Ειδικά αν πρόκειται για προιόντα ολικής άλεσης κτλ...


ομορφα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lef

παιδια εχει σημασια για τα συστατικα των τροφιμων σε τι 8ερμοκρασια μαγειρευουμε το τσιτσι μας? :01. Mr. Green: 
δηλαδη πειραζει αν το βαρεσω πανω απο 200 βαθμους για ν γινει πιο γρηγορα

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια εχει σημασια για τα συστατικα των τροφιμων σε τι 8ερμοκρασια μαγειρευουμε το τσιτσι μας?
> δηλαδη πειραζει αν το βαρεσω πανω απο 200 βαθμους για ν γινει πιο γρηγορα


θα καει απ εξω και θα μεινει αψητο απο μεσα.
δηλαδη αν το ριξεις στο τηγανι σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια θα καρβουνιασει απ εξω αλλα μεσα θα ειναι αψητο.

----------


## lef

> θα καει απ εξω και θα μεινει αψητο απο μεσα.
> δηλαδη αν το ριξεις στο τηγανι σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια θα καρβουνιασει απ εξω αλλα μεσα θα ειναι αψητο.


λογω  βιασυνης πολλεσ φορες εχω ριξει την κοτα μου στο φουρνο στους 200 και ηταν κομπλε.κ απο μεσα μια χαρα ηταν.απλως δν ξερω κατα ποσο επηρεαζει την ποιοτητα του

----------


## Zylo

> λογω  βιασυνης πολλεσ φορες εχω ριξει την κοτα μου στο φουρνο στους 200 και ηταν κομπλε.κ απο μεσα μια χαρα ηταν.απλως δν ξερω κατα ποσο επηρεαζει την ποιοτητα του


κοιτα...το κοτοπουλο ωμο εχει 23,4 γρ πρωτεινη....το ψημενο εχει 31.6.....αλλα νομιζω ανεβαινει σε γρ πρωτεινης επειδη οταν ειναι ψημενο ειναι περισσοτερο καθαρο (απο ζουμια,υγρα κλπ)....με λιγα λογια δε νομιζω απο το ψησιμο να εχει διαφορα στην διατροφικη αξια του...απλα θα εχει περισσοτερα ζουμια αν δεν εχει ψηθει καλα και θα μετρησεις 100γρ μαζι με τα ζουμια!!

----------


## lef

> κοιτα...το κοτοπουλο ωμο εχει 23,4 γρ πρωτεινη....το ψημενο εχει 31.6.....αλλα νομιζω ανεβαινει σε γρ πρωτεινης επειδη οταν ειναι ψημενο ειναι περισσοτερο καθαρο (απο ζουμια,υγρα κλπ)....με λιγα λογια δε νομιζω απο το ψησιμο να εχει διαφορα στην διατροφικη αξια του...απλα θα εχει περισσοτερα ζουμια αν δεν εχει ψηθει καλα και θα μετρησεις 100γρ μαζι με τα ζουμια!!


οποτε δεν παιζει θεμα με την θερμοκρασια??να το βαζω στους 200 ανετα?

----------


## Zylo

> οποτε δεν παιζει θεμα με την θερμοκρασια??να το βαζω στους 200 ανετα?


αμα ψηνεται και μεσα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα εννοειται....σκεψου οσο πιο καθαρο ειναι απο υγρα τοσο περισσοτερο πρωτεινη μετρας στα 100γρ   :01. Wink:

----------


## lef

> αμα ψηνεται και μεσα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα εννοειται....σκεψου οσο πιο καθαρο ειναι απο υγρα τοσο περισσοτερο πρωτεινη μετρας στα 100γρ


με εφτιαξες τωρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> με εφτιαξες τωρα


καλα μην το παρεις και πατριοτικα και τ κανεις μαυρο το κοτοπουλο!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lef

> καλα μην το παρεις και πατριοτικα και τ κανεις μαυρο το κοτοπουλο!!!


γτ οχι.δεν θα εχει καθολου υγρα.fuel στην πρωτεινη θα ειναι :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> γτ οχι.δεν θα εχει καθολου υγρα.fuel στην πρωτεινη θα ειναι


ναι βρε αλλα μην κολλας και εσυ τοοοοσο σε αυτα. :08. Toast: 

Δηλαδη ψημενο να ναι και απο κει και περα ολα τ αλλα ειναι λεπτομερειες..

----------


## jimmy007

> γτ οχι.δεν θα εχει καθολου υγρα.fuel στην πρωτεινη θα ειναι


Θα είναι και fuel στον άνθρακα... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Zylo

> Θα είναι και fuel στον άνθρακα...


axaxaxaxa.θα το χρησιμοιποιησει οσο μεινει για καρβουνο στο barbecue :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jimmy007

> axaxaxaxa.θα το χρησιμοιποιησει οσο μεινει για καρβουνο στο barbecue


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Aν το δούμε σοβαρά τώρα, η πρωτείνη χάνει την θρεπτική της αξία όταν καεί(οξειδωθεί είναι η ακριβέστερη ορολογία)...

----------


## paulakos

Σκεφτομαι να βαλω λιγο παραπανω θερμιδες-πρωτεινη και γενικα φαι στην διατροφη μου ομως δεν βγαινω οικονομικα.Σκεφτομαι να προσθεσω μια οικονομικη λυση,φακες σαν γευμα χωρις να το αντικαταστησω με κατι απλα θα το βαλω σαν επιπλεον.Ουτε πρωι ουτε βραδυ,καπου μεσημερι η απογευμα θα ρουφαω την σουπιτσα τι λετε? 6 μερες την εβδομαδα δηλαδη...

----------


## κουλης

πωσ μπορω να βρω ποσο τις % κορεσμενων λιπαρων μπορω να περνω καθημερινα?

----------


## Ramrod

> πωσ μπορω να βρω ποσο τις % κορεσμενων λιπαρων μπορω να περνω καθημερινα?


όσο λιγότερο τόσο καλύτερα...δεν υπάρχει όριο, είναι μέσα στα συνολικά λιπαρά. Το αν θα είναι κορεσμένα η όχι εσυ το αποφασίζεις, αλλά τα κορεσμένα τα αποφευγουμε επειδή είναι ανθυιγινά

----------


## κουλης

> όσο λιγότερο τόσο καλύτερα...δεν υπάρχει όριο, είναι μέσα στα συνολικά λιπαρά. Το αν θα είναι κορεσμένα η όχι εσυ το αποφασίζεις, αλλά τα κορεσμένα τα αποφευγουμε επειδή είναι ανθυιγινά


thanks για την γρηγορη ανταπροκριση ramrod  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια εχω μπει σε διατροφη ογκου,απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αυξησα τους υδατανθρακες μου αρκετα αλλα κ την πρωτεϊνη που ηταν ετσι και αλλιως αυξημενη.....μου φανηκε ομως πως περνω λιπος κ δεν ανεβαινω μυϊκα...



Μια ακομα απορια ειναι οταν τελειωση ο ογκος κανουμε συντηριση ή γραμμωση κατευθειαν?

----------


## κουλης

> Παιδια εχω μπει σε διατροφη ογκου,απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αυξησα τους υδατανθρακες μου αρκετα αλλα κ την πρωτεϊνη που ηταν ετσι και αλλιως αυξημενη.....μου φανηκε ομως πως περνω λιπος κ δεν ανεβαινω μυϊκα...
> 
> 
> 
> Μια ακομα απορια ειναι οταν τελειωση ο ογκος κανουμε συντηριση ή γραμμωση κατευθειαν?


Μηπως ανεβασες υπερβολικα τις θερμιδες? στισ προπονησεις εχεισ δει καθολου ανοδο στα κιλα?

----------


## giannis64

> Παιδια εχω μπει σε διατροφη ογκου,απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αυξησα τους υδατανθρακες μου αρκετα αλλα κ την πρωτεϊνη που ηταν ετσι και αλλιως αυξημενη.....μου φανηκε ομως πως περνω λιπος κ δεν ανεβαινω μυϊκα...
> 
> 
> 
> Μια ακομα απορια ειναι οταν τελειωση ο ογκος κανουμε συντηριση ή γραμμωση κατευθειαν?


ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι. δεν γινετε ορατη η διαφορα μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα...

edit: για την δευτερη ερωτηση. κατεβαζεις θερμιδες σταδιακα..

----------


## KeyserSoze

> οντως εχει σχεση με την υγεια....η κονσερβα δεν ειναι υγειηνη σε συχνη καταναλωση...2-3 φορες τ βδομαδα το πολυ!!!


Bασικα, ειδικα για τον τονο, μου ειπε ενας φιλος οτι εχει ιχνη υδραργυρου και μεγαλη καταναλωση προκαλει δηλητηριαση
Φυσικα τον εγραψα αλλα ειδα προσφατα ενα επισοδειο House που ελεγε το ιδιο και ψιλοκολλησα
Να πω την αληθεια θα ρωταγα εδω, γιατι ενας γνωστος και μια τηλεοπτικη σειρα προφανως δεν ειναι συμβουλος, αλλα μεχρι να το εξακριβωσω, περιορισα τις κονσερβες τονου

Εξαλλου, ο πραγματικος λογος που τους μειωσα είναι οτι ειχα μπουχτισει, καθε βραδυ μετα το gym ηταν η ευκολη λυση.
Τωρα προτιμω να τρωω κρεατάκι που εχει περισσεψει απο το μεσημερι(καμια κοτα, κανα μπιφτεκι, κανα ψαρι, τα γνωστα)
Και να πω την αληθεια, το ψυχολογικο ειναι σημαντικο. Αν ζοριζεσαι ψυχολογικα τοτε καποια στιγμη θα σπασεις

ΥΓ. Ασχετο, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα
Μολις πεσω(ελπιζω εντος 2-3 εβδομαδων να το εχω καταφερει) στο λιπος που θελω, σκοπευω να μπω σε ογκο.
Απο εμπειρια, τι εχετε δει οι περισσοτεροι(γιατι καθε σωμα λειτουργει αλλιως) οτι σας δουλευει?
Σερι μηνες ογκος με σερι γραμμωσης ή σπαστα? Ογκος-γραμμωση-ογκος-γραμμωση σε μικροτερα "κβαντα"?

----------


## Zylo

> Bασικα, ειδικα για τον τονο, μου ειπε ενας φιλος οτι εχει ιχνη υδραργυρου και μεγαλη καταναλωση προκαλει δηλητηριαση
> Φυσικα τον εγραψα αλλα ειδα προσφατα ενα επισοδειο House που ελεγε το ιδιο και ψιλοκολλησα
> Να πω την αληθεια θα ρωταγα εδω, γιατι ενας γνωστος και μια τηλεοπτικη σειρα προφανως δεν ειναι συμβουλος, αλλα μεχρι να το εξακριβωσω, περιορισα τις κονσερβες τονου  οντως εχουν κατι οι κονσερβες αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι ακριβως...ισως να ειναι και αυτα τα ιχνη που ειπες...
> 
> Εξαλλου, ο πραγματικος λογος που τους μειωσα είναι οτι ειχα μπουχτισει, καθε βραδυ μετα το gym ηταν η ευκολη λυση.
> Τωρα προτιμω να τρωω κρεατάκι που εχει περισσεψει απο το μεσημερι(καμια κοτα, κανα μπιφτεκι, κανα ψαρι, τα γνωστα)
> Και να πω την αληθεια, το ψυχολογικο ειναι σημαντικο. Αν ζοριζεσαι ψυχολογικα τοτε καποια στιγμη θα σπασεις
> 
> ΥΓ. Ασχετο, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα
> ...


 !

----------


## kuriakos

γεια σας...ειμαι 85 κιλα και περιπου 1.75 υψος και 8ελω να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο....θελω να φτιαξω ογκο και γραμωση στα χερια και θελω να φτιαξω και στηθος....λεω να παρω πρωτεινες.....εσεις τι προτεινετε???

----------


## jimmy007

> Bασικα, ειδικα για τον τονο, μου ειπε ενας φιλος οτι εχει ιχνη υδραργυρου και μεγαλη καταναλωση προκαλει δηλητηριαση
> Φυσικα τον εγραψα αλλα ειδα προσφατα ενα επισοδειο House που ελεγε το ιδιο και ψιλοκολλησα
> Να πω την αληθεια θα ρωταγα εδω, γιατι ενας γνωστος και μια τηλεοπτικη σειρα προφανως δεν ειναι συμβουλος, αλλα μεχρι να το εξακριβωσω, περιορισα τις κονσερβες τονου
> 
> Εξαλλου, ο πραγματικος λογος που τους μειωσα είναι οτι ειχα μπουχτισει, καθε βραδυ μετα το gym ηταν η ευκολη λυση.
> Τωρα προτιμω να τρωω κρεατάκι που εχει περισσεψει απο το μεσημερι(καμια κοτα, κανα μπιφτεκι, κανα ψαρι, τα γνωστα)
> Και να πω την αληθεια, το ψυχολογικο ειναι σημαντικο. Αν ζοριζεσαι ψυχολογικα τοτε καποια στιγμη θα σπασεις
> 
> ΥΓ. Ασχετο, για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα
> ...


Καλύτερα όχι σπαστά γιατί πρέπει ο οργανισμός να συνηθίζει και να ξεσυνηθίζει. Μπορείς να κάνεις βέβαια όγκο, κάνοντας και λίγο γράμμωση. Διάβασε το άρθρο του Savage για να πάρεις μία ιδέα...

----------


## thegravijia

> γεια σας...ειμαι 85 κιλα και περιπου 1.75 υψος και 8ελω να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο....θελω να φτιαξω ογκο και γραμωση στα χερια και θελω να φτιαξω και στηθος....λεω να παρω πρωτεινες.....εσεις τι προτεινετε???


nα διαβασεις ολα τα αρθρα του φορουμ

----------


## Galletiosfp

Λογικα εχεις δικιο γιατι ουτε το six-pack χαθηκε ουτε ειδα κατι αλλο σοβαρο....το θεμα ειναι να συνιθησω στην διατροφη ογκου για να παρω καποια κοιλα,επειδη πολυ απλα  εκανα διατροφη εξαιρετικα χαμηλη σε υδατανθρακες οπως κατι διατροφες που κανουν ''σταρς'' της τηλεορασης-κινηματογραφου....Ηταν να την σταματισω αλλα καθως αρχισα το superpumb ανεβικα 10 κοιλα τουλαχιστον στα βαροι κ ειπα να συνεχισω αλλα τωρα που βλεπω σταθεροτητα δεν παει αλλο!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια εγω που ειμαι 15 χρονων και ξεχναω να φαω καποια γευματα και θα σας πω ποια το δεκατιανο που ειναι μονο ενα τοστ και το γευμα πριν τον υπνο δηλαδη το γιαουρτι που εχω βαλει θα μου δημιουργησουν προβλημα

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Απλα εχεις μεγαλο κενο στα γευματα,πεινας και καταβολιζεσε,λογο ηλικιας και το ενα τοστ στο δεκατιανο ειναι λιγο για σενα.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1145

----------


## Ramrod

Παιδιά έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς γλυκόζη σε σιρόπι? Έχει καμία διαφορά, κάνει για μεταπροπονητικά?

----------


## lila_1

Παιδια,ξερει κανενας κανενα φαγαδικο που να ψηνει κοτοπουλα(να χει καθαρο στηθος)??Κεντρο αθηνα κατα προτιμηση

Εverest και goodys που δοκιμασα, αυτο που εχουν και ονομαζουν φιλετο κοτοπουλου,ειναι οτιδηποτε εκτος κοτοπουλου.

Τα ταπερακια δεν με βολευουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια,ξερει κανενας κανενα φαγαδικο που να ψηνει κοτοπουλα(να χει καθαρο στηθος)??Κεντρο αθηνα κατα προτιμηση
> 
> Εverest και goodys που δοκιμασα, αυτο που εχουν και ονομαζουν φιλετο κοτοπουλου,ειναι οτιδηποτε εκτος κοτοπουλου.
> 
> Τα ταπερακια δεν με βολευουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ


Πάρε απο ψησταριά και πες κοτόπουλο στήθος...
Αλλιώς πάρε φιλέτο κοτόπουλο σχάρας! Και αντί για πατάτες πες να σου βάλουν μαρούλι, εγώ αυτό κάνω...

----------


## jimmy007

> Παιδιά έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς γλυκόζη σε σιρόπι? Έχει καμία διαφορά, κάνει για μεταπροπονητικά?


Nαι έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ. Καλή είναι αλλά προτιμώ τη σκόνη γιατί σαν διάλυμα(όταν διαλυθεί σε νερό) απορροφάται γρηγορότερα...

----------


## Ramrod

> Nαι έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ. Καλή είναι αλλά προτιμώ τη σκόνη γιατί σαν διάλυμα(όταν διαλυθεί σε νερό) απορροφάται γρηγορότερα...


Απλά δε βρήκα σκόνη στο σουπερμαρκετ, μόνο σιρόπι και ήταν σε σχετικά καλή τιμή και το πήρα. Οκ, πιστευω να κάνει δουλεια με την ινσουλίνη...απο γευση πάντως δεν ειναι καθόλου γλυκό, έφαγα λίγο με το κουτάλι...άλλη αίσθηση δίνει...

----------


## Zylo

> Απλά δε βρήκα σκόνη στο σουπερμαρκετ, μόνο σιρόπι και ήταν σε σχετικά καλή τιμή και το πήρα. Οκ, πιστευω να κάνει δουλεια με την ινσουλίνη...απο γευση πάντως δεν ειναι καθόλου γλυκό, έφαγα λίγο με το κουτάλι...άλλη αίσθηση δίνει...


γιατι δε παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο???5 ευρω το κιλο ειναι....

----------


## Ramrod

> γιατι δε παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο???5 ευρω το κιλο ειναι....


Γιατί σήμερα ήταν τετάρτη και αυριο είναι αργία...είναι κλειστά!

Τόσο μεγάλο φάουλ είναι που πήρα σιρόπι...

----------


## SepTum

Το ερωτημα ειναι το εξης:Aν τρως βλακειες(hamburger,σουβλακια) αλλα δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι για να βαλεις κιλα,παχαινεις?Παιρνεις λιπος?
Παραδειγμα τρως nοrmal υγιεινα φαγητα μεσα στη μερα και τρως και ενα burger,δεν μιλαω για καταχρηση,θα παχυνεις?

----------


## beefmeup

> Παραδειγμα τρως nοrmal υγιεινα φαγητα μεσα στη μερα και τρως και ενα burger,δεν μιλαω για καταχρηση,θα παχυνεις?


οχι.

----------


## aaabasilis

μπορει καποιος που εχει ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια να βαλει 30 γραμμαρια αμυγδαλα και να μου πει ποσα ειναι?δλδ 20αμυγδαλα,25 κτλ..και αν γινετε το ιδιο και με καρυδοψιχα

----------


## Zylo

> μπορει καποιος που εχει ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια να βαλει 30 γραμμαρια αμυγδαλα και να μου πει ποσα ειναι?δλδ 20αμυγδαλα,25 κτλ..και αν γινετε το ιδιο και με καρυδοψιχα


δε πας να παρεις εσυ μια ζυγαρια καλιτερα γιατι θα σε βοηθησει και παρα πολυ να κανεις πιο σωστη διατροφη???

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Το ερωτημα ειναι το εξης:Aν τρως βλακειες(hamburger,σουβλακια) αλλα δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι για να βαλεις κιλα,παχαινεις?Παιρνεις λιπος?


Σαν σκεψη ειναι λογικη και την εχουμε κανει ολη αλλα εχει 2 ελαττωματα

-Εκτος αν θες να πεθανεις αδυνατος, πρωτα πρεπει να κοιταζεις αν ειναι κατι καλο για το σωμα σου και μετα αν τα μαθηματικα λενε οτι δεν υπερβαινεις τις ΗΘ σου.
Αν σου πουνε δηλαδη οτι βγηκε ενα γευστικοτατο σκευασμα που δεν παχαινει και αδυνατιζει αλλα σου καταστρεφει το στομαχι και δεν εχει καμια θρεπτικη αξια, θα το φας?

-Εχεις δοκιμασει να το κανεις αυτο πραξη?
Υποθετω πως αν φας Χ θερμιδες σε λιπος και Χ θερμιδες σε υ/α ή πρωτεινες και καις μεσα στη μερα περισσοτερες θα αδυνατισεις. Εχεις σκεφτει τι ποσοτητα μπορει να σου δωσει αυτες τις θερμιδες?
Αν με 1 κομματι σκετο τηγανισμενο λιπος μαζευεις 2000 θερμιδες και παλι εισαι κατω. Σοβαρα τωρα, θα φας ολη τη μερα 1 σκετο κομματι τηγανισμενο λιπος?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  εγω που τρωω μονο τα 5 γευματα απο τα 7 ειναι κακο θα ηθελα να υπενθυμισω οτι ειμαι 16 χρονων και εχω παρα πολλες εκτος απο το σχολειο εξωσχολικες υποχρεωσεις :01. Unsure:

----------


## arisfwtis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  εγω που τρωω μονο τα 5 γευματα απο τα 7 ειναι κακο θα ηθελα να υπενθυμισω οτι ειμαι 16 χρονων και εχω παρα πολλες εκτος απο το σχολειο εξωσχολικες υποχρεωσεις


 γιατι να ειναι κακο :01. Unsure: 

ποιος ειπε οτι τα 7 ειναι ο μαγικος αριθμος γευματων

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

α επισης μπορω να παιρνω κανα τοστ απο το σχολειο γιατι χανοντας το δεκατιανο ειμαι 7 ωρες χωρις φαι και δεν κραταω το μεταβολισμο σε υψηλα επιπεδα οπου και αυτος ειναι ο στοχος των συχνων γευματων η τουλαχιστον ενας απο τους στοχους που εχει

----------


## arisfwtis

> α επισης μπορω να παιρνω κανα τοστ απο το σχολειο γιατι χανοντας το δεκατιανο ειμαι 7 ωρες χωρις φαι και δεν κραταω το μεταβολισμο σε υψηλα επιπεδα οπου και αυτος ειναι ο στοχος των συχνων γευματων η τουλαχιστον ενας απο τους στοχους που εχει


φτιαχνε απο το σπιτι σου τοστακι να το τρως στο σχολειο
ετσι θα ξερεις τι τρως :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> φτιαχνε απο το σπιτι σου τοστακι να το τρως στο σχολειο
> ετσι θα ξερεις τι τρως


+1

Ψωμί ολικής, τυρί, 50γρ γαλοπούλα(2 φέτες)! Και ακόμα καλύτερα φάε 2 τέτοια...

Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα, ξέρει κανείς αν έχει διαφορά η καπνιστή γαλοπούλα απο τη βραστή στη διατροφική αξία?

----------


## arisfwtis

και εγω παντα το χα απορια αυτο
γραφουν απο 1 εως 3% λιπαρα

τι μλκια ειναι αυτη δν μπορω να καταλαβω
αλλο 1 αλλο 3

μαλλον το κρεας δν ειναι ολο απο το ιδιο μερος του ζωου


και επισης εχω παρατηρησει πως αρκετες μαρκες εχουν αρκετα λαδωμενες τις φετες τους

ξερω ψιλα γραμματα ειναι αυτα 
αλλα μιας που αναφερθηκε

----------


## kaiowas

> και εγω παντα το χα απορια αυτο
> γραφουν απο 1 εως 3% λιπαρα
> 
> τι μλκια ειναι αυτη δν μπορω να καταλαβω
> αλλο 1 αλλο 3
> 
> μαλλον το κρεας δν ειναι ολο απο το ιδιο μερος του ζωου
> 
> 
> ...


όταν παλιώσει το αλλαντικό λαδώνει, το φρέσκο είναι πάντα στεγνό :01. Wink:

----------


## arisfwtis

ευχαριστω δν το ξερα αυτο
οποτε μας πουλανε και μλκιες πολλες φορες :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## SepTum

> Σαν σκεψη ειναι λογικη και την εχουμε κανει ολη αλλα εχει 2 ελαττωματα
> 
> -Εκτος αν θες να πεθανεις αδυνατος, πρωτα πρεπει να κοιταζεις αν ειναι κατι καλο για το σωμα σου και μετα αν τα μαθηματικα λενε οτι δεν υπερβαινεις τις ΗΘ σου.
> Αν σου πουνε δηλαδη οτι βγηκε ενα γευστικοτατο σκευασμα που δεν παχαινει και αδυνατιζει αλλα σου καταστρεφει το στομαχι και δεν εχει καμια θρεπτικη αξια, θα το φας?
> 
> -Εχεις δοκιμασει να το κανεις αυτο πραξη?
> Υποθετω πως αν φας Χ θερμιδες σε λιπος και Χ θερμιδες σε υ/α ή πρωτεινες και καις μεσα στη μερα περισσοτερες θα αδυνατισεις. Εχεις σκεφτει τι ποσοτητα μπορει να σου δωσει αυτες τις θερμιδες?
> Αν με 1 κομματι σκετο τηγανισμενο λιπος μαζευεις 2000 θερμιδες και παλι εισαι κατω. Σοβαρα τωρα, θα φας ολη τη μερα 1 σκετο κομματι τηγανισμενο λιπος?


Εχεις δικιο,σαν παραδειγμα το ανεφερα.Δεν τρωω σαπια καθημερινα αλλα θα φαω 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα.Οκ,σιγουρα δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν αγγιζει και την υπερβολη.Οσο για το τελευταιο που λες ε εκει ειναι ανουσιο,δεν υπαρχει γευση και δεν εχει κανεις λογο να το κανει.

----------


## beefmeup

> Το ερωτημα ειναι το εξης:Aν τρως βλακειες(hamburger,σουβλακια) αλλα δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι για να βαλεις κιλα,παχαινεις?Παιρνεις λιπος?
> Παραδειγμα τρως nοrmal υγιεινα φαγητα μεσα στη μερα και τρως και ενα burger,δεν μιλαω για καταχρηση,θα παχυνεις?





> Σαν σκεψη ειναι λογικη και την εχουμε κανει ολη αλλα εχει 2 ελαττωματα
> 
> -Εκτος αν θες να πεθανεις αδυνατος, πρωτα πρεπει να κοιταζεις αν ειναι κατι καλο για το σωμα σου και μετα αν τα μαθηματικα λενε οτι δεν υπερβαινεις τις ΗΘ σου.
> Αν σου πουνε δηλαδη οτι βγηκε ενα γευστικοτατο σκευασμα που δεν παχαινει και αδυνατιζει αλλα σου καταστρεφει το στομαχι και δεν εχει καμια θρεπτικη αξια, θα το φας?
> 
> -Εχεις δοκιμασει να το κανεις αυτο πραξη?
> Υποθετω πως αν φας Χ θερμιδες σε λιπος και Χ θερμιδες σε υ/α ή πρωτεινες και καις μεσα στη μερα περισσοτερες θα αδυνατισεις. Εχεις σκεφτει τι ποσοτητα μπορει να σου δωσει αυτες τις θερμιδες?
> Αν με 1 κομματι σκετο τηγανισμενο λιπος μαζευεις 2000 θερμιδες και παλι εισαι κατω. Σοβαρα τωρα, θα φας ολη τη μερα 1 σκετο κομματι τηγανισμενο λιπος?


ναι,καλα,ομως δεν ρωτησε αυτο το ανθρωπος αρχικα..

εκοψες το μισο ποστ του,κ ετσι οπως το εκανες παραθεση,αλλαξες ολο το νοημα.
του απαντας,σαν να αναφερεσαι στην σαβουρα στην μοναδικη τροφη που θα λαμβανει ολη μερα.

επιλεκτικα ρωτησε,οχι γενικα.
κ προφανως,δεν θα το κανεις καθε μερα..

----------


## jimmy007

> μπορει καποιος που εχει ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια να βαλει 30 γραμμαρια αμυγδαλα και να μου πει ποσα ειναι?δλδ 20αμυγδαλα,25 κτλ..και αν γινετε το ιδιο και με καρυδοψιχα


25-30 βγαίνουν. Και δεν λέω ακριβώς γιατί 2-3 αμύγδαλα μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερα. Αλλιώς 1 γρ το καθένα...

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια ψαχνω μια συγαρια ηλεκτρονικη....για να μετραω μικρες ποσοτητες!οποιος εχει στο νου του καποιο site που θα μπορεσω να βρω κατι καλο σε καλη τιμη ας απαντηση  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

*Ζυγαρια* 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KeyserSoze

> ναι,καλα,ομως δεν ρωτησε αυτο το ανθρωπος αρχικα..
> 
> εκοψες το μισο ποστ του,κ ετσι οπως το εκανες παραθεση,αλλαξες ολο το νοημα.
> του απαντας,σαν να αναφερεσαι στην σαβουρα στην μοναδικη τροφη που θα λαμβανει ολη μερα.
> 
> επιλεκτικα ρωτησε,οχι γενικα.
> κ προφανως,δεν θα το κανεις καθε μερα..


Και εσυ μαλλον δεν εδωσες αρκετη σημασια στο 2 σημειο του ποστ μου που λεει
"Εχεις δοκιμασει να το κανεις πραξη?"

Για μενα ειναι σαν το καπνισμα, ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο να βαλεις τη "σαβουρα με μετρο" συνειδητα στη διατροφη σου και διαφερει παρα πολυ απο το "ω ρε παιδια, μαλακιστηκα και εφαγα 3 πιτογυρα με σαλτσα" μια μερα και θελω να καταλαβει οτι ακριβως το κομματι που εκοψα ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου *πολυ δυσκολο* να το εφαρμοσει κανεις στην πραξη και φοβαμαι μηπως σε 2 μηνες καταληξει στο 1ο κομματι της ερωτησης του, αυτο που αφησα

----------


## beefmeup

> Το ερωτημα ειναι το εξης:Aν τρως βλακειες(hamburger,σουβλακια) αλλα δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι για να βαλεις κιλα,παχαινεις?Παιρνεις λιπος?
> Παραδειγμα τρως nοrmal υγιεινα φαγητα μεσα στη μερα και τρως και ενα burger,δεν μιλαω για καταχρηση,θα παχυνεις?





> οχι.


αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση κ η απαντηση ειναι οχι.
πως να το κανουμε τωρα?
μπορει να βαλει κατι παραπανω σε υγρα λογω των προσθετων που βρισκονται σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα στην σαβουρα,αλλα μεχρι εκει.
αυτο διωρθονεται ευκολα.




> Και εσυ μαλλον δεν εδωσες αρκετη σημασια στο 2 σημειο του ποστ μου που λεει
> "Εχεις δοκιμασει να το κανεις πραξη?"
> 
> αυτο το σημειο του ποστ σου,επικεντρωνετε εδω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :01. Wink:

----------


## pollo91

παιδια θελω να κανω δυο ερητησεις αλλα μην βαρεσετε γιατι μπορει να ειναι κ λιγο ακυρες  :02. Shock: 

1) Οταν λεμε πως βαζουμε στις σαλατες 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας ελαιολαδο τρωμε και αυτο που περισευει στον πατο?

2)Οταν πινεις εναν φρεντο καπουτσινο χωρις να πιεις την σαντιγη ανεβαζεις τις θερμιδες η οχι?


αθτα το ολιγα γιατι εχω μπερδευτει καπου... :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι σαντιγη, αλλα φραπογαλο.

το ελαιολαδο αν μπορεις να το φας, φατο.

----------


## Marine

Αν συνδυασω με κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι και χοιρινο αντι για ρυζι νεροβραστες φακες υπαρχεις καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## κουλης

υπαρχει καποιος σιγκεκριμενος λογος που μετα την προπονηση και για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πιο μετα δεν νιωθω καθολου πεινα? ειτε εχω φαει κανονικα ειτε εχω παραληψει καποιο γευμα νιωθω λες και ειμαι χορτατος............

----------


## Ramrod

> υπαρχει καποιος σιγκεκριμενος λογος που μετα την προπονηση και για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πιο μετα δεν νιωθω καθολου πεινα? ειτε εχω φαει κανονικα ειτε εχω παραληψει καποιο γευμα νιωθω λες και ειμαι χορτατος............


Εγώ νιώθω το ακριβώς αντίθετο! Μετά την προπόνηση, ακόμα και αμέσως μετά το ρόφημα πεινάω και περιμένω πως και πως να περάσει η ώρα για να φάω...

----------


## underground

και εμένα μου συμβαίνει να μην πεινάω, αφού όμως έχω πιεί το ρόφημα στο οποίο βάζω και αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες..παρόλλα αυτά προσπαθώ να φάω μισή ώρα με 45' μετά.. :01. Smile:

----------


## underground

Αν συνδυασω με κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι και χοιρινο αντι για ρυζι νεροβραστες φακες υπαρχεις καποιο προβλημα?
__________________
όχι ίσα ίσα που θα ανέβει και συνολικά η βιολογική αξία της πρωτείνης στο γεύμα σου αν δεν κάνω λάθος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> Αν συνδυασω με κοτοπουλο,μοσχαρι και χοιρινο αντι για ρυζι νεροβραστες φακες υπαρχεις καποιο προβλημα?
> __________________
> όχι ίσα ίσα που θα ανέβει και συνολικά η βιολογική αξία της πρωτείνης στο γεύμα σου αν δεν κάνω λάθος


με αυτά μου φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό να τις συνδυάσεις...με ρύζι πως σου ήρθε? Αλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο, καμία σχέση...

----------


## κουλης

λετε αμα αναιβασω τους απλους υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο να αλλαξει τπτ? ramrod σε ζηλευω αποστευτα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> λετε αμα αναιβασω τους απλους υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο να αλλαξει τπτ? ramrod σε ζηλευω αποστευτα!


Η λογική λέει πως θα πεινάς αν φας πολλούς απλούς υδατάνθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικό...
Θα "κρασάρεις" μετά απο λίγο...

----------


## underground

δεν εννούσε να συνδυάσει φακές με ρύζι, αλλά να φάει φακές αντί για ρύζι, νομίζω τουλάχιστον.  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

οι φακες μη μαγυρεμενες εχουν 60γρ υδατανθρακες...ειναι αρκετοι αλλα οταν τις εχουμε μαγειρεμενες εχουν παρα πολυ νερο....οποτε η θα τις στραγγιξεις η θα φας τρελη ποσοτητα :01. Razz:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδα πειραζει που επεσε το μεταπρπονητικο με το βραδυνο μαζι ??????? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> ρε παιδα πειραζει που επεσε το μεταπρπονητικο με το βραδυνο μαζι ???????


εχεις παρει διπλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης οποτε πειραζει....επισης στερεο γευμα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση  δεν ειναι και οτι καλιτερο !!!

----------


## arisfwtis

> εχεις παρει διπλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης οποτε πειραζει....επισης στερεο γευμα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση  δεν ειναι και οτι καλιτερο !!!


γιατι αυτο?

----------


## Zylo

> γιατι αυτο?


ε δε θυμαμαι ακριβως τον λογο :/ παντως αποσο ειχα διαβασει πρεπει να τρωμε στερεο γευμα τουλαχιστον μετα απο 45 λεπτα....

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> εχεις παρει διπλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης οποτε πειραζει....επισης στερεο γευμα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση  δεν ειναι και οτι καλιτερο !!!


με χαλασες λιγο αλλα δεν πειραζει για μια φορα δεν χαλασε και ο κοσμος

----------


## Zylo

> αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι σαντιγη, αλλα φραπογαλο.
> 
> το ελαιολαδο αν μπορεις να το φας, φατο.


δεν ειναι ουτε φραπογαλο ουτε σαντιγη...ειναι αφρογαλα....α ρε zylo μπουφετζη :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

^^^^^

σωπατε καλε..μια χαρα ειναι να φας στερεο γευμα μετα την προπονα.
το χα δοκιμασει κ γω με ταπερετο για περιοδους που δεν επαιζαν φραγκα για σκονες κ δεν ειχα προβλημα.
ενας φιλος μου εκανε προετοιμασια για αγωνες ετσι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> ^^^^^
> 
> σωπατε καλε..μια χαρα ειναι να φας στερεο γευμα μετα την προπονα.
> το χα δοκιμασει κ γω με ταπερετο για περιοδους που δεν επαιζαν φραγκα για σκονες κ δεν ειχα προβλημα.
> ενας φιλος μου εκανε προετοιμασια για αγωνες ετσι


για μια φορα δε πειραζει....παντως για καθε μερα δε νομιζω οτι αξιζει να εχεις για μεταπροπονητικο στερεο γευμα.....ειναι πολυ αργη η απορροφηση και δε βολευει αποσο πιστευω...τωρα απο θεμα υγειας δε ξερω τι παιζει....

----------


## arisfwtis

μια χαρα ειναι εχουμε υπερεκτμισει τις σκονες

----------


## gym

> μια χαρα ειναι εχουμε υπερεκτμισει τις σκονες


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


σημερα πεταξα γυρω στα 2 κιλακια και πολυ το ευχχαριστηθηκα...

----------


## giannis64

βρε το στέρεο γεύμα είναι πιο καλό, αλλά και πολύ πιο ακριβό το άτιμο.... :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> βρε το στέρεο γεύμα είναι πιο καλό, αλλά και πολύ πιο ακριβό το άτιμο....


 :03. Thumb up: 
κ πιο δυσκολο στο φαγωμα μετα την προπονα(ταπερακια,κ που να το φας στο τζυμ??)..αντε αν το χει γνωστος σου,αλλα μεχρι εκει..

αλλιως σε παγκακι απεξω,οσαν τον αστεγο.

----------


## giannis64

:08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

υπαρχει κι αλλη λυση.ξινομηλο στα αποδυτηρια με το που τελειωσεις την προπονηση,κανεις το ντουσακι σου,ντυνεσαι,και πας στο αμξι σου και τρως στηθος κοτοπουλο με ρυζι απο το ταπερακι που εχεις μαζι σου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aaabasilis

> τωρα απο θεμα υγειας δε ξερω τι παιζει....


ε ναι,μην κανετε καμια χαζομαρα και φατε ΦΑΓΗΤΟ κινδυνευετε να πεθανετε..τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

> ε ναι,μην κανετε καμια χαζομαρα και φατε ΦΑΓΗΤΟ κινδυνευετε να πεθανετε..τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε...


μπορει να εννοουσε κατι αλλο ο φιλος απο πανω,δεν ειναι λογος ειρωνιας.
μια ερωτηση για διευκρινηση,δεν βλαπτει ποτε.

----------


## aaabasilis

εχεις δικιο,σορρυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zylo

δε εννοουσα οτι θα πεθανετε...γενικα μιλουσα οτι δε ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι συγκεκριμενο στο θεμα υγειας που να μπορει να σε βλαψει...(οτι και αν ειναι αυτο)
επισης δε παρεξηγηθηκα εννοειται... :01. Wink:

----------


## aaabasilis

ελα ρε φιλε τι θεμα υγειας να υπαρξει..φαγητο θα φας,οχι νιτρογλυκερινη...φυσικη τροφη τι να λεμε τωρα..δλδ με το φαι υπαρχψει πιθανοτητα να παθουμε κατι ενω με τις επεξεργασμενες σκονες φτιαγμενες σε εργαστηρια δεν θα παθουμε τιποτα?να αρχισουμε να πινουμε σκονες τοτε αντι να φαμε.αλλος ειναι ο λογος που προτιμαμε σκονη μετα την προπονηση.η ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ.το βαζεις νερο το χτυπας και το πινεις και τελος.και το πρωινο μου ετσι το κανω και γω για ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ ομως,οχι για να μην παθω τπτ.αντι να κατσω 10λεπτα να φαω,το χυπαω και το πινω σε μισο λεπτο.θεμα χρονου..

----------


## Zylo

> ελα ρε φιλε τι θεμα υγειας να υπαρξει..φαγητο θα φας,οχι νιτρογλυκερινη...φυσικη τροφη τι να λεμε τωρα..δλδ με το φαι υπαρχψει πιθανοτητα να παθουμε κατι ενω με τις επεξεργασμενες σκονες φτιαγμενες σε εργαστηρια δεν θα παθουμε τιποτα?να αρχισουμε να πινουμε σκονες τοτε αντι να φαμε.αλλος ειναι ο λογος που προτιμαμε σκονη μετα την προπονηση.η ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ.το βαζεις νερο το χτυπας και το πινεις και τελος.και το πρωινο μου ετσι το κανω και γω για ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ ομως,οχι για να μην παθω τπτ.αντι να κατσω 10λεπτα να φαω,το χυπαω και το πινω σε μισο λεπτο.θεμα χρονου..


δε το λεω απο αποψη ποιοτητας του φαγητου....εννοω αν μπορει να σου πεσει βαρυ η κατι τετοιο...δε ξερω απο αυτα εγω γιατι δεν ειμαι και γιατρος....

----------


## Kwstas45

Παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν το σιταρι ειναι καλη πηγη υδατανθρακα;

----------


## arisfwtis

το φαι ειναι χιλιες φορες καλυτερο απο την καθε σκονη

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν το σιταρι ειναι καλη πηγη υδατανθρακα;


ναι, είναι...

----------


## salpas18

καλισπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι λεμε ξερω γω οτι πρεπει να φαμε στο μεσημεριανο 60 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα για να εχουμε ενεργεια εχει σημασια απο τι υδατανθρακα θα το παρουμε? ας πουμε αργο γρηγορο μικρο γλυκεμικο μεγαλο... ?

----------


## Ramrod

> καλισπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι λεμε ξερω γω οτι πρεπει να φαμε στο μεσημεριανο 60 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα για να εχουμε ενεργεια εχει σημασια απο τι υδατανθρακα θα το παρουμε? ας πουμε αργο γρηγορο μικρο γλυκεμικο μεγαλο... ?


Εξαρτάται τι θα κάνεις μετά το μεσημεριανό...

Στη συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων πάντως λαμβάνουμε σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα, πιο σταδιακής απορρόφησης...

----------


## stamos007

θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε καποιες αποριες
1)ποιο γαλα ειναι καλυτερο το κακονικο η το ξυνογαλα?
2)που μπορω να βρω γαλα πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακες?

----------


## Zylo

γιατι ψαχνεις γαλα με υδατανθρακες?πετα μεσα την βρωμη σου και εισαι κυριλε

----------


## κουλης

ξερει κανεις αν το κακαο σε σκονη σκετο που ειναι πικρο απο μονο του γιατι δεν εχει ζαχαρη, τι θρεπτικη αξια εχει? ή ειναι αμηλυταιο?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παδια οταν λεμε να φαμε 170 γρ κοτοπουλο 170 γρ ψημενο η αψητο ????

----------


## vAnY

ψημενο ! :05. Weights:

----------


## Zylo

> ξερει κανεις αν το κακαο σε σκονη σκετο που ειναι πικρο απο μονο του γιατι δεν εχει ζαχαρη, τι θρεπτικη αξια εχει? ή ειναι αμηλυταιο?


-.-....    δε γραφει στη συσκευασια???  :01.Ftou:

----------


## stamos007

[QUOTE=Zylo;268763]γιατι ψαχνεις γαλα με υδατανθρακες?πετα μεσα την βρωμη σου και εισαι κυριλε[/Q 

δεν λεω τετοιο ροφημα εννοω για μεταπροπ να εχει μαλτοδε η δεξτρ και να με βοηθησει σε εκρηξη ινσουλινης

----------


## pikos

Πάρε σκέτη γλυκόζη και βάλε όσο υδατάνθρακα θέλεις.

----------


## salpas18

[QUOTE=stamos007;268925]


> γιατι ψαχνεις γαλα με υδατανθρακες?πετα μεσα την βρωμη σου και εισαι κυριλε[/Q 
> 
> δεν λεω τετοιο ροφημα εννοω για μεταπροπ να εχει μαλτοδε η δεξτρ και να με βοηθησει σε εκρηξη ινσουλινης


δν νομιζο να εχει τετιο γαλα στην αγορα αλλα αμα πινις γαλα μετα τιν προπο πιες 1 λιτρο 1.5% η και 0% για να το αποροφησεις πιο γρηγορα η μπορεις να πιεις 2 μισοκηλα σοκολατουχα αυτα εχουν ηδαταν8ακες μεσα (ζαχαρι)* αλλα θα σου πουν και τα παιδια για καλιτερα  :01. Wink:  αυτη ειναι δικια μ γνωμη!

----------


## salpas18

> Εξαρτάται τι θα κάνεις μετά το μεσημεριανό...
> 
> Στη συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων πάντως λαμβάνουμε σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα, πιο σταδιακής απορρόφησης...


μετα το μεσημεριανο γυμναστιριο!
απλα θελω σε καπια γευματα να σημπληρονο τον υδαταν8ρακα με μαλτοδεχτρινη
ας πουμε αντη για 100γρ ρυζι  θα τρωω 60γρ ρυζι και 30γρ μαλτο

----------


## stamos007

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις και κατι αλλο ποιο να προτιμω καλυτερα ξινογαλα η το κανονικο?

----------


## StefPat

δν έχω ακούσει κάτι ιδιαίτερο για το ξινόγαλα,  ότι σε βολεύει  :01. Smile:

----------


## stamos007

ποιο πρωτεινουχο ποιο ειναι?

----------


## dionisos

> ποιο πρωτεινουχο ποιο ειναι?


Ρίξε μια ματιά :

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6376

----------


## stamos007

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## psonara

παιδια μια ερωτηση!τι γνωμη εχετε για το ετοιμο κοτοπουλο σουβλας που εχουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ?να το προτιμησουμε η' οχι?

----------


## Ramrod

> παιδια μια ερωτηση!τι γνωμη εχετε για το ετοιμο κοτοπουλο σουβλας που εχουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ?να το προτιμησουμε η' οχι?


όχι...

----------


## Zylo

> όχι...


????γιατι?

----------


## thegravijia

> παιδια μια ερωτηση!τι γνωμη εχετε για το ετοιμο κοτοπουλο σουβλας που εχουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ?να το προτιμησουμε η' οχι?


 :03. Thumb up: 
mια χαρα ειναι

----------


## kostas_lamia

βιβα βασιλοπουλος  ,μου ανοιξατε την ορεξη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

μιας και μιλισε ο αλλος για βασιλοπουλο να σας πω οτι ο βασιλοπουλος ειναι το πιο ποιοτικο supermarket....εχω εναν φιλο μου που δουλευει σε ΑΒ και αποσο μου λεει καθε μερα πρωι που ερχονται τα τροφιμα και ολα αυτα ελεγχουν τις ημερομηνιες, την θερμοκρασια που ειχαν κατα τη διαρκεια της μεταφορας και ολα αυτα....ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενες η τιμες αλλα ειναι πολυ καλα ποιοτικα!!

----------


## kostas_lamia

> μιας και μιλισε ο αλλος για βασιλοπουλο να σας πω οτι ο βασιλοπουλος ειναι το πιο ποιοτικο supermarket....εχω εναν φιλο μου που δουλευει σε ΑΒ και αποσο μου λεει καθε μερα πρωι που ερχονται τα τροφιμα και ολα αυτα ελεγχουν τις ημερομηνιες, την θερμοκρασια που ειχαν κατα τη διαρκεια της μεταφορας και ολα αυτα....ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενες η τιμες αλλα ειναι πολυ καλα ποιοτικα!!


+οτι βρίσκεις τα παντα , και οπως ειπες πολυ ποιοτητα , και στην τελικη αυτο με τις τιμες που λες,οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια αμα εχω φαι στις 10 το στερεο γευμα με την προπονηση,μετα απο ποση ωρα να φαω το γιαουρτακι επειδι δεν αντεχω με περνει ο υπνος για να κατσω ως αργα....

----------


## Zylo

> Παιδια αμα εχω φαι στις 10 το στερεο γευμα με την προπονηση,μετα απο ποση ωρα να φαω το γιαουρτακι επειδι δεν αντεχω με περνει ο υπνος για να κατσω ως αργα....


μετα απο 1 ωρα τουλαχιστον

----------


## Galletiosfp

> μετα απο 1 ωρα τουλαχιστον


Α!μονο μια ωρα?εγω προσπαθω για τουλαχιστον 2ωρο  επειδη ξερω πως θελει 2 μισι με 3 ωρες διαφορα στα γευματα...

----------


## Zylo

> Α!μονο μια ωρα?εγω προσπαθω για τουλαχιστον 2ωρο  επειδη ξερω πως θελει 2 μισι με 3 ωρες διαφορα στα γευματα...


1 γιαουρτι δεν θα σου πεσει βαρυ οποτε 1-1μιση ωρα σε βολευει....περισσοτερο θα ηταν καλιτερα αλλα οσο μπορεις κρατα!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## vAnY

Μια χαρα ειναι το κοτοπουλο σουβλας, κι απο ΑΒ εχω παρει πολλες φορες μαλιστα... αλλα εννοειται προτιμαμε το στηθος, βγαζουμε ολη τη πετσα και δεν τρωμε φτερουγες.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αυτα ΑΝ κανουμε διατροφη....

----------


## lef

> Α!μονο μια ωρα?εγω προσπαθω για τουλαχιστον 2ωρο  επειδη ξερω πως θελει 2 μισι με 3 ωρες διαφορα στα γευματα...


καλυτερα να κοιμηθεις περισσοτερο παρα να μεινεις ξυπνιος για το γιαουρτι :08. Toast:

----------


## skiadis

καλησπερα!!
2 ερωτησεις εχω  :01. Smile:  :
σε περιοδο γραμμωσης σαν μεταπροπο περω ροφημα πρωτεϊνης χωρις υδατανθρακες. υπαρχει προβλημα αν συμπληρωσω 1 κουταλια μελι?

Και σκεφτομαι να προσθεσω μεταπροπο και κρεατινη. Να προτιμησω καθαρη κρεατινη ή μια με επιπροσθετα(π.χ. celltech)? καμια ιδεα για την δευτερη κατηγορια κρεατινης-λαμβανοντας υπ οπην οτι δεν περνω υδατανθρακεσ μεταπροπο-!!

ευχαριστω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galletiosfp

> καλυτερα να κοιμηθεις περισσοτερο παρα να μεινεις ξυπνιος για το γιαουρτι


Αμα βαλω κ τα 4-5 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα για γευσι υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## lef

> Αμα βαλω κ τα 4-5 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα για γευσι υπαρχει προβλημα?


καρυδια θα βαλεις και αν θες και κανελιτσα και θα ειναι κουκλα το γιαουρτακι σου :01. Wink:

----------


## Zylo

> καρυδια θα βαλεις και αν θες και κανελιτσα και θα ειναι κουκλα το γιαουρτακι σου


ή αμυγδαλα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galletiosfp

> καρυδια θα βαλεις και αν θες και κανελιτσα και θα ειναι κουκλα το γιαουρτακι σου


Tα μικρα αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα τι εχουν κ πειραζουν? :01. Razz:

----------


## salpas18

> μετα το μεσημεριανο γυμναστιριο!
> απλα θελω σε καπια γευματα να σημπληρονο τον υδαταν8ρακα με μαλτοδεχτρινη
> ας πουμε αντη για 100γρ ρυζι  θα τρωω 60γρ ρυζι και 30γρ μαλτο


???

----------


## Galletiosfp

> Tα μικρα αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα τι εχουν κ πειραζουν?


????????mia apantisi paidia

----------


## Ramrod

> ????γιατι?


Γιατί το κοτόπουλο σούβλας γυρίζει γύρω γύρω, και όπως λιώνει το λίπος το περιλούζει σιγα σιγά, έτσι δε χάνει καθόλου λίπος σχεδόν...ναι είναι νόστιμο αλλά είναι πολύ λιπαρό και δεν κάνει για άτομα που ακολουθούν συγκεκριμένη διατροφή...

Αν είναι να βγάλεις την πέτσα και να φας μόνο το στήθος τότε ποιό το νόημα...?

----------


## Zylo

> Γιατί το κοτόπουλο σούβλας γυρίζει γύρω γύρω, και όπως λιώνει το λίπος το περιλούζει σιγα σιγά, έτσι δε χάνει καθόλου λίπος σχεδόν...ναι είναι νόστιμο αλλά είναι πολύ λιπαρό και δεν κάνει για άτομα που ακολουθούν συγκεκριμένη διατροφή...
> 
> Αν είναι να βγάλεις την πέτσα και να φας μόνο το στήθος τότε ποιό το νόημα...?


εγω παντα την βγαζω τη πετσα και τρωω μονο το στηθος οποτε ειμαι κομπλε :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

εγω τρωω τα παντα....

----------


## κουλης

> εγω τρωω τα παντα....


αρχοντας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## skiadis

> καλησπερα!!
> 2 ερωτησεις εχω  :
> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης σαν μεταπροπο περω ροφημα πρωτεϊνης χωρις υδατανθρακες. υπαρχει προβλημα αν συμπληρωσω 1 κουταλια μελι?
> 
> Και σκεφτομαι να προσθεσω μεταπροπο και κρεατινη. Να προτιμησω καθαρη κρεατινη ή μια με επιπροσθετα(π.χ. celltech)? καμια ιδεα για την δευτερη κατηγορια κρεατινης-λαμβανοντας υπ οπην οτι δεν περνω υδατανθρακεσ μεταπροπο-!!
> 
> ευχαριστω


καμια αποψη?

----------


## giannis64

σε γραμμωση μπορεις και μονο πρωτεινη και κρεατινη και εισαι οκ.

----------


## homer simpson

Ηi σε ολους,θα 'θελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα για την πρωτεινη και την αναμιξη της με λιπος.Διαβασα μεσα απο το forum οτι η προσληψη λιπους καθυστερει την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης : θεωρειται πληρες γευμα ενα γευμα που περιεχει 15 γρ φυτικη πρωτεινη και 15 γρ whey (gold standard της on) με 12 γρ φυτικο λιπος (και υδατανθρακες)?Οχι ως μεταπροπονητικο γευμα,κυριως ως πρωινο.Τρωω 6 γευματα την ημερα ανα τρεις ωρες με 30 γρ πρωτεινη ανα γευμα.Θα με ''κρατησει'' γεματο απο αποψη πρωτεινης αυτο το γευμα για τρεις ωρες ή θα απορροφηθει γρηγορα η whey?By the way το γευμα ειναι quaker με μισο scoop whey + νερο.Thanks!!!

----------


## Mitsen

> Ηi σε ολους,θα 'θελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα για την πρωτεινη και την αναμιξη της με λιπος.Διαβασα μεσα απο το forum οτι η προσληψη λιπους καθυστερει την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης : θεωρειται πληρες γευμα ενα γευμα που περιεχει 15 γρ φυτικη πρωτεινη και 15 γρ whey (gold standard της on) με 12 γρ φυτικο λιπος (και υδατανθρακες)?Οχι ως μεταπροπονητικο γευμα,κυριως ως πρωινο.Τρωω 6 γευματα την ημερα ανα τρεις ωρες με 30 γρ πρωτεινη ανα γευμα.Θα με ''κρατησει'' γεματο απο αποψη πρωτεινης αυτο το γευμα για τρεις ωρες ή θα απορροφηθει γρηγορα η whey?By the way το γευμα ειναι quaker με μισο scoop whey + νερο.Thanks!!!


Τα gr φυτικής πρωτεΐνης από τη βρώμη είναι?
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μη μετράς τα gr φυτικής πρωτεΐνης μιας και είναι χαμηλής βιολογικής αξιας...

----------


## homer simpson

> Τα gr φυτικής πρωτεΐνης από τη βρώμη είναι?
> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μη μετράς τα gr φυτικής πρωτεΐνης μιας και είναι χαμηλής βιολογικής αξιας...


Διαβασα ενα thread μεσα απο το forum που λεει πως πρεπει να μετραμε και τη φυτικη.

----------


## beefmeup

> Διαβασα ενα thread μεσα απο το forum που λεει πως πρεπει να μετραμε και τη φυτικη.


δεν ειναι λαθος αυτο,αλλοι την μετρανε.

εγω(κ πολλοι αλλοι)ας πουμε,δεν την μετρανε.
θεμα επιλογης ειναι.

----------


## homer simpson

> δεν ειναι λαθος αυτο,αλλοι την μετρανε.
> 
> εγω(κ πολλοι αλλοι)ας πουμε,δεν την μετρανε.
> θεμα επιλογης ειναι.


Φιλε,τρωω 400 γρ υδατανθρακα σε καθημερινη βαση (καστανο ρυζι,οσπρια,βρωμη).Μαζι με αυτα τα 400 γρ υδατ.,παιρνω τουλαχιστον 60 γρ φυτικη πρωτ..Βαση ενος thread που διαβασα οι πρωτεινικες αναγκες μου ειναι γυρω στα 180 γρ πρωτ/μερα.Ειμαι 81 κιλα με 16,5% λιπος , 1,74 , 23 ετων και ειμαι σε φαση γραμμωσης (τρομαρα μου).Χανω κατι λιγοτερο απο μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ωστε να αποφυγω απωλεια μυικου ιστου.Αν ειναι να τρωω 180 γρ ζωικη πρωτεινη + 60 γρ φυτικη,παω 240 γρ/μερα.Δεν θα ηταν κακο αυτο για το συκωτι μου?

----------


## beefmeup

> Αν ειναι να τρωω 180 γρ ζωικη πρωτεινη + 60 γρ φυτικη,παω 240 γρ/μερα.Δεν θα ηταν κακο αυτο για το συκωτι μου?


για γραμμωση που λες οτι κανεις,εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι καλα στα 240,στα κιλα σου.
με τον υ/α σου,ομως δεν ξερω..αλλα αφου λες οτι χανεις,κρατα τον ετσι,κ μειωνεις οταν κολλησεις.

τωρα κοιτα,αυτο για τα συκωτια κλπ,εγω δεν πιστευω οτι στις ποσοτητες που λες(υπο κανονικες συνθηκες),θα ζορισεις τπτ.
εγω παντα,οταν κοιταω ποσοτητες για τις αναγκες μου,υπολογιζω πρωτα την ζωικη πρωτεινη,κ μετα τρωω κατα βουληση τα υπολοιπα,οπως νιωθω οτι τα θελει το σωμα μου,για να φτασω εκει που θελω.
γραμμαρια εχω σταματησει να μετραω προ πολλου,πλην της ζωικης πρωτεινης για να ειμαι σιγουρος.

εσυ τωρα δοκιμασε κ τις 2 περιπτωσεις,γιατι ο,τι κ να σου πω,αφου θα δεις η θα διβασεις κ αλλα πανω σε αυτο αλλου(που μπορει να ειναι αλλα απτα δικα μου),δες τι θα σου κατσει καλυτερα.

----------


## Eddie

Tι ρολο βαραν τα καστανα??Καθε χειμωνα τρωω αρκετα ψητα στο φουρνο.Δεν εχω ιδεα τι διατροφικη αξια εχουν,οποιος ξερει να μας πει.

----------


## giannis64

Τα νωπά κάστανα περιέχουν 50% νερό, 45% υδατάνθρακες και 5% φυτικό έλαιο.

αυτο βρηκα..

----------


## Devil

> Tι ρολο βαραν τα καστανα??Καθε χειμωνα τρωω αρκετα ψητα στο φουρνο.Δεν εχω ιδεα τι διατροφικη αξια εχουν,οποιος ξερει να μας πει.


για 100γρ εχεις....

213 θερμιδες

2,5 πρωτεινες και λιπαρα και 45 υδατανθρακες εκ των οποιων τα 8γρ ειναι φυτικες ινες...

αυτααα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

μμμμμ ετσι κ ετσι..

Ειναι και δυσκολα στο ζυγισμα.Θα ζυγισω μια φορα και πριν πεταξω τα τσοφλια και τα φλουδια θα τα ξαναζυγισω για να δω ποσα γρ καθαου καστανου τρωω.

Εσεις δε τρωτε?Ο υδατανθρακας που εχει τι να ειναι αραγε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Εσεις δε τρωτε?Ο υδατανθρακας που εχει τι να ειναι αραγε?


οχι ρε κασταναααα... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

λογικα αμυλο.... νταξ εχει και 8γρ ινες

----------


## Eddie

> οχι ρε κασταναααα...
> 
> λογικα αμυλο.... νταξ εχει και 8γρ ινες


Α ενταξει τοτε!!Ετσι κι αλλιως μετα την προπονηση τα τρωω,αφου φαω το γευμα με πρωτεινη-λιπαρα και πρασσιναδα,χτυπαω και καμια 15αρια καστανα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

βασιλη τα καστανα εχουν συνθετο υδατανθαρα κυριως αν θυμαμαι καλα.καπου το ειχα δει.




> ήξερα περί λιπαρών και τεστοστερόνης, αλλά δεν το ήξερα ότι έρχεται από τα κορεσμένα..thx for the tip..εννοείς ότι γίνεται μερικώς σωματικό λίπος προφανώς, αλλά όχι στο βαθμό που θα περίμενε κάποιος, από τη στιγμή που η αυξημένη τεστο λειτουργεί αντισταθμιστικά;





> και τα μονοακορεστα το κανουν αυτο
> 
> και δεν αυξανει την τεστο απλα βοηθα στην παραγωγη της...





> αν δεν κάνω λάθος για την παραγωγή τεστό μεταβολίζεται χοληστερόλη (ή κάτι τέτοιο ), οπότε ναι λογικο 
> 
> αλλά ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ ότι το κάνουν και τα "καλά" λιπαρά για αυτό ρώτησα


ετσι ακριβως.απλα το ειπα για τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα για να καταδειξω οτι κακως τα φοβαται ο κοσμος.αλλο τρανς λιπαρα και αλλο κορεσμενα.ειδικα με το αυγο υπηρχε τρομολαγνια.εγω τα εχω ξαναγραψει πολλακις.κακως φοβουνται τα ολοκληρα αυγα.
πλεον στον ογκο,τρωω ολοκληρα ολα τα αυγα,μπολικο κοκκινο κρεας,(ισως κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια και με το γαλα αν και την τελευταια φορα το στομαχι μου δεν αντεδρασε καλα),γιαουρτι,τυρι cottage,αλλα και ελαιολαδο,ξηρους καρπους(τα 2 τελευταια εχουν ακορεστα λιπη κυριως).
και σε θεμα δυναμης και τεστο ημουν πολυ ανεβασμενος :05. Biceps:

----------


## Devil

> βασιλη τα καστανα εχουν συνθετο υδατανθαρα κυριως αν θυμαμαι καλα.καπου το ειχα δει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ετσι ακριβως.απλα το ειπα για τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα για να καταδειξω οτι κακως τα φοβαται ο κοσμος.αλλο τρανς λιπαρα και αλλο κορεσμενα.ειδικα με το αυγο υπηρχε τρομολαγνια.εγω τα εχω ξαναγραψει πολλακις.κακως φοβουνται τα ολοκληρα αυγα.
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> ετσι ακριβως.απλα το ειπα για τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα για να καταδειξω οτι κακως τα φοβαται ο κοσμος.αλλο τρανς λιπαρα και αλλο κορεσμενα.ειδικα με το αυγο υπηρχε τρομολαγνια.εγω τα εχω ξαναγραψει πολλακις._κακως φοβουνται τα ολοκληρα αυγα.
> πλεον στον ογκο,τρωω ολοκληρα ολα τα αυγα_,μπολικο κοκκινο κρεας,(ισως κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια και με το γαλα αν και την τελευταια φορα το στομαχι μου δεν αντεδρασε καλα),γιαουρτι,τυρι cottage,αλλα και ελαιολαδο,ξηρους καρπους(τα 2 τελευταια εχουν ακορεστα λιπη κυριως).
> και σε θεμα δυναμης και τεστο ημουν πολυ ανεβασμενος


Ακριβώς! :03. Thumb up: Εγώ τρώω 11 ολόκληρα αυγά κάθε μέρα για 5 μήνες συνεχόμενα και έκανα εξετάσεις,όχι μόνο ήταν τέλειες οι εξετάσεις αλλά τα αυγά μου έφτιαξαν και την αναλογία καλής/κακής χοληστερίνης.Οπότε ας μήν δεχόμαστε αψήφιστα ο,τι ακούμε αλλά να το ψάχνουμε πρώτα!

----------


## savage

γεια σου ρε μενιο.φιλε τα εχω ξαναπει πολλακις.αλλο η χοληστερολη του αυγου,η οποια στην τελικα βοηθα στην συθεση τεστο στον οργανισμο μας αλλα και φτιαχνει οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες την αναλογια καλης/κακης χοληστερινης,κι αλλο η χοληστερινη (και μαλιστα η "κακη").

τα τρανς λιπαρα εινα ιαυτα που κανουν τη ζημια.
αν καποιος δεν εχει ιστορικο με χοληστερινη(κληρονομικοτητα) θεωρω απιθανο να τον πειραξουν τα αυγα στο θεμα χοληστερινη.

αλλωστε οποιος διαβασει σε αρθρα/βιβλια η ακομα και στο βικιπαιδεια,θα δει οτι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χοληστερίνης στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό δεν προσλαμβάνεται με την τροφή αλλα συντίθεται στο συκώτι!!!!
ο οργανισμος οπως εχω ξαναγραψει κατακρατα ως χοληστερινη μονο το 2% της διατροφικης χοληστερολης(κι αυτη ως καλη συνηθως αν τρωτε σωστα).

Η χοληστερόλη συνδέεται με τον τρόπο ζωής και την ποσότητα του λίπους που υπάρχει στο σώμα,γι'αυτο το προβλημα γυρω μας το εχουν συνηθως παχυσαρκοι ανθρωποι που δεν ασκουνται και τρωνε συχνα τροφες υψηλου κινδυνου(καργα επεξεργασμενες οπως πιτογυρα,σοκολατες,πατατακια,πιτσες,fast food και οχι αυγα βεβαια) κι οχι αυτοι που τρωνε αυγα οπως εμεις που κανουμε bbing και ασκουμεθα :08. Toast:

----------


## thegravijia

> Ακριβώς!Εγώ τρώω 11 ολόκληρα αυγά κάθε μέρα για 5 μήνες συνεχόμενα και έκανα εξετάσεις,όχι μόνο ήταν τέλειες οι εξετάσεις αλλά τα αυγά μου έφτιαξαν και την αναλογία καλής/κακής χοληστερίνης.Οπότε ας μήν δεχόμαστε αψήφιστα ο,τι ακούμε αλλά να το ψάχνουμε πρώτα!


Menio γραψε λιγο την διατροφη που ακολουθεις σε περιοδο ογκου κ την προπονηση αμα θελεις να μαθαινουμε κ μεις  :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> γεια σου ρε μενιο.φιλε τα εχω ξαναπει πολλακις.αλλο η χοληστερολη του αυγου,η οποια στην τελικα βοηθα στην συθεση τεστο στον οργανισμο μας αλλα και φτιαχνει οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες την αναλογια καλης/κακης χοληστερινης,κι αλλο η χοληστερινη (και μαλιστα η "κακη").
> 
> τα τρανς λιπαρα εινα ιαυτα που κανουν τη ζημια.
> αν καποιος δεν εχει ιστορικο με χοληστερινη(κληρονομικοτητα) θεωρω απιθανο να τον πειραξουν τα αυγα στο θεμα χοληστερινη.
> 
> αλλωστε οποιος διαβασει σε αρθρα/βιβλια η ακομα και στο βικιπαιδεια,θα δει οτι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χοληστερίνης στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό δεν προσλαμβάνεται με την τροφή αλλα συντίθεται στο συκώτι!!!!
> ο οργανισμος οπως εχω ξαναγραψει κατακρατα ως χοληστερινη μονο το 2% της διατροφικης χοληστερολης(κι αυτη ως καλη συνηθως αν τρωτε σωστα).
> 
> Η χοληστερόλη συνδέεται με τον τρόπο ζωής και την ποσότητα του λίπους που υπάρχει στο σώμα,γι'αυτο το προβλημα γυρω μας το εχουν συνηθως παχυσαρκοι ανθρωποι που δεν ασκουνται και τρωνε συχνα τροφες υψηλου κινδυνου(καργα επεξεργασμενες οπως πιτογυρα,σοκολατες,πατατακια,πιτσες,fast food και οχι αυγα βεβαια) κι οχι αυτοι που τρωνε αυγα οπως εμεις που κανουμε bbing και ασκουμεθα


Απλά συμφωνώ,πολύ επεξηγηματικός! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Menio γραψε λιγο την διατροφη που ακολουθεις σε περιοδο ογκου κ την προπονηση αμα θελεις να μαθαινουμε κ μεις


Βίγια,επειδή σε πάω,για πάρτη σου θα κάνω 300 κιλά άρσεις θανάτου και θα ανεβάσω βίντεο!Σου αφιέρωσα ένα με 200 κιλά πρίν τον αγώνα!
Γελάω(όχι ειρωνικά) με τον τρόπο που γράφεις τα πόστ,π.χ. 5 ερωτήσεις σερί,κορυφαίος λέμε! :08. Turtle: 
Θα ποστάρω τη διατροφή που κάνω για μάζα στο θέμα με τις φώτος μου!

----------


## giannis64

ποσταρε την και εδω μενιο για να υπαρχει σαν αρχειο.

*οι διατροφες μας*

----------


## Riera

ποσα γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους πρωτεινης και ποσα υδατανθρακα χρειαζονται ή μαλλον ειναι ιδανικα στην γραμμωση?

----------


## Riera

θα πει κανεις?

----------


## jimmy007

> ποσα γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους πρωτεινης και ποσα υδατανθρακα χρειαζονται ή μαλλον ειναι ιδανικα στην γραμμωση?


Η απάντηση είναι αρκετά σχετική. Προσωπικά προτείνω 3 γρ πρωτείνης ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους και λήψη υδ/κα τέτοια ώστε να χάνεις περίπου μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα. Το δεύτερο το βρίσκεις εμπειρικά και όσο περνά ο καιρός προφανώς μειώνεται...

----------


## Riera

> Η απάντηση είναι αρκετά σχετική. Προσωπικά προτείνω 3 γρ πρωτείνης ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους και λήψη υδ/κα τέτοια ώστε να χάνεις περίπου μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα. Το δεύτερο το βρίσκεις εμπειρικά και όσο περνά ο καιρός προφανώς μειώνεται...


για 2600 θερμιδες, 250 γρ πρωτεινη 265 υδατ και 60 λιπος. καλο?

----------


## giannis64

το θέμα δεν είναι πόσες είναι η προτεινόμενες δώσεις πρωτεΐνης και υδτα.

θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τις ποσότητες που είχες στον όγκο και βάση αυτές να υπολογίσεις να κατεβάζεις σταδιακά με βάση τα αποτελέσματα που βλέπεις...

----------


## jimmy007

> το θέμα δεν είναι πόσες είναι η προτεινόμενες δώσεις πρωτεΐνης και υδτα.
> 
> θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τις ποσότητες που είχες στον όγκο και βάση αυτές να υπολογίσεις να κατεβάζεις σταδιακά με βάση τα αποτελέσματα που βλέπεις...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Με κάλυψες..

----------


## Riera

ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## Zylo

σημερα σκεφτηκα εναν τροπο για να τρωω την βρωμη μιας και τωρα ειμαι στον ογκο και τρωω περισσοτερη ποσοτητα που δε κατεβαινει τοσο ευκολα....σκεφτηκα να την κανω σκονη να την ανακατεψω με γαλα και να βαλω λιγο γιωτης στιγμης(μετα ψυγειο μεχρι να πυξει)!!τ εφτιαξα και αυριο τ πρωι 8α ξερω πως εγινε.....σκεφτηκα επισης να βαλω πρωτεινη αντι για γιωτης στιγμης αλλα επειδη η πρωτεινη  αρχιζει και βρομαει μετα απο μιση ωρα στο νερο δε ξερω αν θα ειναι οκ στο γαλα με την βρωμη....τι λετε?

----------


## κουλης

παιδια εγω στην βρωμη ριχνω λιγη ζαχαρινη μελι ξηροκαρπη κανελιτσα και γινεται μουρλια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

ε καπως ετσι το κανω και εγω...αλλα κατσε φαε ετσι 160 γραμμαρια βρωμη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ε καπως ετσι το κανω και εγω...αλλα κατσε φαε ετσι 160 γραμμαρια βρωμη


με περασες για 10γρ... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> με περασες για 10γρ...


χαιρομαι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: αλλα δε μου ειπες τη γνωμη σου διαολε :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## arisfwtis

τα weetabix τα χετε δοκιμασει?
για εσας που δν σας αρεσει η βρωμη

----------


## Devil

> χαιρομαιαλλα δε μου ειπες τη γνωμη σου διαολε


κοιτα εγω το κλασσικο που κανω ειναι βρωμη με νερο στο φουρνο μικροκυματων για κανα 3-4 λεπτο μετα βαζω κακαο σεκτο μετα την πρωτεινη (χωρις γευση) μετα βαζω και τα αμυγδαλα (ψιλοκομμενα στο μπλεντερ) και βαζω γλυκαντικο και κανελα και το χωνω στην καταψυξη για κανα 5-10 λεπτα να κρυωσει 


σημερα δοκιμασα την βρομη απο το bp που ειναι ψιλοκομμενη, ειναι σε φαση σαν φρυγανια τριμενη κατεβαινει πιο ευκολα απο την κανονικη απλα βαζεις νερο και πρωτεινη και εισαι ετοιμος

αλλιως μπορεις να βρασεις νερο το ριχνεις στην βρομη το αφηνεις ολο το βραδι ετσι και το πρωι ριχνεις την πρωτεινη μεσα και εισαι κομπλε

----------


## Αντωνης

Mαγκες δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα πολυπλοκες διαδικασιες η βρωμη.
Εγω βαζω μια μεγαλη κουταλια στο στομα και μετα ετσι οπως ειμαι μπουκωμενος πινω και ελαχιστο νερο(μιση γουλια)με το μπουκαλι.Νερωνει η βρωμη στο στομα και τα κατεβαινει τελειως για πλακα.
Μεσα σε 4-5 λεπτα τρωω 130 γρ. βρωμη για χαβαλε.

----------


## jimmy007

Εγώ βάζω 1,5 scoop whey σε 300 ml γάλα και το ρίχνω σε ένα μπωλ με 100 γρ βρώμη. Ρίχνω και λίγη κανέλλα και είναι super.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> Mαγκες δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα πολυπλοκες διαδικασιες η βρωμη.
> Εγω βαζω μια μεγαλη κουταλια στο στομα και μετα ετσι οπως ειμαι μπουκωμενος πινω και ελαχιστο νερο(μιση γουλια)με το μπουκαλι.Νερωνει η βρωμη στο στομα και τα κατεβαινει τελειως για πλακα.
> Μεσα σε 4-5 λεπτα τρωω 130 γρ. βρωμη για χαβαλε.


ποσες κουταλιες ομως μελι φθανεις να τρως?

----------


## salpas18

Εαν σε καθε γευμα που εχω ελειψει θερμίδον η ελειψει υδατανθρακον θα πειραζαι αν συμπληρωνα με μαλτοδεξτρινη η με δεξτροζη?

----------


## Αντωνης

> ποσες κουταλιες ομως μελι φθανεις να τρως?


Mελι?Σκετη την τρωω την βρωμη  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αερας φευγει,ειδικα το πρωι που ξυπναω πεινασμενος δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου η γευση(αν και εχω συνηθισει να την τρωω μ αυτον τον τροπο και μου αρεσει ακομα και ετσι),το μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι να γεμισω το στομαχι μου

----------


## Mitsen

> Αερας φευγει,ειδικα το πρωι που ξυπναω πεινασμενος δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου η γευση(αν και εχω συνηθισει να την τρωω μ αυτον τον τροπο και μου αρεσει ακομα και ετσι),*το μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι να γεμισω το στομαχι μου*


*
+1000* :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

βρε φταξτε βρωμοπιτα πουναι κι ωραια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1622

----------


## Zylo

> βρε φταξτε βρωμοπιτα πουναι κι ωραια 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1622


εχω φτιαξει αρκετες φορες αλλα δε κατεβαινει και τοσο ευκολα...πολυ στεγνη βρε παιδακι μου!!

----------


## sogoku

> Εαν σε καθε γευμα που εχω ελειψει θερμίδον η ελειψει υδατανθρακον θα πειραζαι αν συμπληρωνα με μαλτοδεξτρινη η με δεξτροζη?


Θεωρητικα ναι σε καποια γευματα  εκτος και αν δεν λιπωνεις με τιποτα.Εσυ θα το δοκιμασεις πανω σου και θα μας πεις.

----------


## salpas18

> Θεωρητικα ναι σε καποια γευματα  εκτος και αν δεν λιπωνεις με τιποτα.Εσυ θα το δοκιμασεις πανω σου και θα μας πεις.


δεν λιπωνο με τιποτα  :01. Smile Wide:  μεχρει τωρα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mitsen

> βρε φταξτε βρωμοπιτα πουναι κι ωραια 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1622





> εχω φτιαξει αρκετες φορες αλλα δε κατεβαινει και τοσο ευκολα...πολυ στεγνη βρε παιδακι μου!!


Έτσι! Στο φαΐ πρέπει νάσαι hardcore!

Ο κολλητός μου (που δεν ασχολείται με το χώρο) όταν το βλέπει μου λέει πάλι χλαπάτσα έφτιαξες? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## PMalamas

Γεια σας,
Γνωριζει καποιος πως μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε την πρωτεινη ενος κρεατος?!
Αν πχ ζυγιζοντας το κοτοπ ξερουμε οτι τα 100g εχουν πχ 30g πρωτεινης.
Αυτο ισχυει για 100g  του ψημενου κοτοπ η ωμου?
Ευχαριστω :02. Confused2:  :02. Confused2:

----------


## f-panos

Το ωμο εχει περιπου 20% πρωτεινη
το βραστο γυρω στα 25%
κ στη σχαρα που στεγνωνει ακομη πιο πολυ 30%

Γενικα τα κρεατα στο ψησιμο χανουν υγρα κ γινονται πιο ελαφρια στο ζυγισμα ενω αντιθετα ρυζι κ μακαρονι τραβανε νερο κ ειναι πιο βαρια απ'οτι ωμα

Για παραδειγμα αν εχεις πχ 500 γρ στηθος κοτας ωμο, μετα απο το ψησιμο χωρισε το για παραδειγμα σε 3 μεριδες κ θα εχεις περιπου 170 γρ κοτας απο 20% πρωτεινη που εχει το ωμο λαμβανεις 34 γρ πρωτεινη ανα μεριδα.

----------


## PMalamas

> Το ωμο εχει περιπου 20% πρωτεινη
> το βραστο γυρω στα 25%
> κ στη σχαρα που στεγνωνει ακομη πιο πολυ 30%
> 
> Γενικα τα κρεατα στο ψησιμο χανουν υγρα κ γινονται πιο ελαφρια στο ζυγισμα ενω αντιθετα ρυζι κ μακαρονι τραβανε νερο κ ειναι πιο βαρια απ'οτι ωμα
> 
> Για παραδειγμα αν εχεις πχ 500 γρ στηθος κοτας ωμο, μετα απο το ψησιμο χωρισε το για παραδειγμα σε 3 μεριδες κ θα εχεις περιπου 170 γρ κοτας απο 20% πρωτεινη που εχει το ωμο λαμβανεις 34 γρ πρωτεινη ανα μεριδα.


Σουπερ! Κατατοπιστικοτατος.
Αρα κραταμε το ψητο που με ενδιαφερει περισοτερο. και με 150γρ φτανω τα 30γρ πρωτεινης/γευμα περιπου (κατωτατο οριο δλδ)
Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ :03. Clap:

----------


## PMalamas

Αληθεια ισχιει οτι το βραστο κρεας χανει θρεπτικα συστατικα στο νερο?
Πρωτεινες πχ κλπ??

----------


## Ramrod

> Αληθεια ισχιει οτι το βραστο κρεας χανει θρεπτικα συστατικα στο νερο?
> Πρωτεινες πχ κλπ??


Δε νομίζω...

Γιατί να μη χάνει κ στο ψήσιμο?

----------


## PMalamas

> Δε νομίζω...
> 
> Γιατί να μη χάνει κ στο ψήσιμο?


Και  καλα οτι μενουν στο νερο.

----------


## beefmeup

> Και  καλα οτι μενουν στο νερο.


αυτο γινεται για το λιπος που εχει το κρεας.
οχι για την πρωτεινη.

----------


## PMalamas

οποτε πολυ καλο..

----------


## lila_1

Εχει αναλυθει αρκετες φορες
ΠΟτε εχουμε πει οτι οι αργης αφομοιωσης πρωτεινες καθυστερουν αυτες της γρηγορης ?
Εαν αναμειχθουν ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ σκονες(αλλες εταιριες)?
Εαν αναμειχθει σκονη γρηγορης με πρωτεινουχο φαι αργης?

Συγκεκριμενα θελω να συνδιασω γαλακτοκομικο με πρωτεινουχο blend(egg-whey) ως μεταπροπονητικο και τελευταιο γευμα πριν τον υπνο...

----------


## beefmeup

> Εχει αναλυθει αρκετες φορες
> ΠΟτε εχουμε πει οτι οι αργης αφομοιωσης πρωτεινες καθυστερουν αυτες της γρηγορης ?
> Εαν αναμειχθουν ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ σκονες(αλλες εταιριες)?


δεν εχει να κανει η εταιρια,αλλα η πηγη της πρωτεινης..αν παρεις 2 καζεινες απο διαφορετικες εταιριες,θα ειναι το ιδιο οσον αφορα την αποροφηση τους.




> Εαν αναμειχθει σκονη γρηγορης με πρωτεινουχο φαι αργης?
> 
> Συγκεκριμενα θελω να συνδιασω γαλακτοκομικο με πρωτεινουχο blend(egg-whey) ως μεταπροπονητικο και τελευταιο γευμα πριν τον υπνο...


η πρωτεινη στο στομαχι διασπαται σε αμινοξεα,κ στο εντερο αποροφουνται κ περνανε στο σωμα.
το θεμα ειναι,σε ποσο χρονο θα περασει η σκονη πρωτεινης στο εντερο,θα φυγει δλδ απτο στομαχι για να αποροφηθει.

οποτε κοιτας τι χρηση θες να κανεις στην σκονη,κ αποφασιζεις αναλογα με τι θα την παρεις,ειτε για να φυγει πιο ευκολα απτο στομαχι,ειτε πιο αργα.

οτι εχει βαση το γαλα,γενικοτερα μενει σε μορφη τζελ(σβολιαζει),στο στομαχι,αυτο γινεται κ στην σκονη καζεινης αν την παρεις με σκετο νερο.
κ γιαυτο τον λογο,πρωτιμας μια καζεινη για αργη αποδεσμευση αμινο.

αυτο που λες οτι θες να κανεις για μεταπροπο,ειναι οκ υπο την προυποθεση οτι θα φας αρκετη ωρα μετα καθως το γαλα(η οτι αλλο γαλακτοκομικο παρεις μαζι),μαλλον θα σε φουσκωσει μεχρι να το χωνεψεις..

για πριν τον υπνο ειναι οκ.

----------


## jimmy007

> δεν εχει να κανει η εταιρια,αλλα η πηγη της πρωτεινης..αν παρεις 2 καζεινες απο διαφορετικες εταιριες,θα ειναι το ιδιο οσον αφορα την αποροφηση τους.


Eφόσον περιέχουν τα ίδια μικροσυστατικά π.χ. πρεβιοτικά. Αλλιώς ίσως γίνει ένα ψιλομπέρδεμα...

----------


## just

οταν στα πρωτα 3 γευματα παρεις υδαταν8ρακα..και μετα το απογευμα παο γυμναστηριο και κανω το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα και μετα απο το 1 ωρα κανω το γευμα πρεπει να τρωμε υδατα8ρακα αν σκεφτεις οτι το γευμα 8α ειναι περιπου στις 7 το βραδυ? μιλαω φυσικα για διατροφη γραμμωσης

----------


## beefmeup

> Eφόσον περιέχουν τα ίδια μικροσυστατικά π.χ. πρεβιοτικά. Αλλιώς ίσως γίνει ένα ψιλομπέρδεμα...


αν δλδ,ειναι κ οι 2 καζεινες,με διαφορετικη συγκεντρωση επι%(η μια 80%καζεινη κ η αλλη 60%ας πουμε) στο συνολο τους,κ τις αναμιξουμε λες να χουμε ψιλομπερδεμα στους χρονους αποροφησης της καζεινης?
κ ας εχει μονο η μια προβιοτικα,κ η αλλη τπτ.

----------


## lila_1

> δεν εχει να κανει η εταιρια,αλλα η πηγη της πρωτεινης
> Nai βασικα αυτο εννοουσα...
> 
> η πρωτεινη στο στομαχι διασπαται σε αμινοξεα,κ στο εντερο αποροφουνται κ περνανε στο σωμα.
> το θεμα ειναι,σε ποσο χρονο θα περασει η σκονη πρωτεινης στο εντερο,θα φυγει δλδ απτο στομαχι για να αποροφηθει.
> 
> 
> οτι εχει βαση το γαλα,γενικοτερα μενει σε μορφη τζελ(σβολιαζει),στο στομαχι,αυτο γινεται κ στην σκονη καζεινης αν την παρεις με σκετο νερο.
> κ γιαυτο τον λογο,πρωτιμας μια καζεινη για αργη αποδεσμευση αμινο.
> ...


Αρα με οτι και αν τη παρεις την πρωτεινη whey,εφοσον υπαρχει και κατι αλλο στο στομαχι δεν θα αργησει να φυγει απο αυτο και συνεπως να απορροφηθουν απο το σωμα τα αμινοξεα?

Κοιτα,εννοω οτι το μεταπροπονητικο μου ΕΙΝΑΙ και το τελευταιο γευμα,πριν απο τον υπνο.Τελειωνω προπονηση αργα το βραδυ.
Οποτε συνδιαζα αργης αφομοιωσης(γαλακτοκομικο) με γρηγορης ( whey) ωστε να εξασφαλιστω και για εκεινη τη στιγμη,αλλα και για τη διαρκεια της νυχτας.
Αλλα μηπως τελικα η whey καθυστερει,οποτε ειτε την παρω ειτε οχι,το ιδιο και το αυτο?Οπως μου λες,μαλλον ειναι οκ...

Βασικα το γαλακτοκομικο ειναι κεφιρ.Στο γαλα εχω δυσανεξια και το γιαουρτι αργει να χωνευτει (Στραγγιστο).
Ενω το κεφιρ φευγει αμεσως απο το στομαχι...Ωστοσο οι πρωτεινες του ειναι αργες (προφανως)

----------


## f-panos

Οχι δεν θα επηρεασει τον χρονο αποροφησης της whey καποια αλλη πηγη πρωτεινης που θα εχεις λαβει παραλληλα στο ιδιο γευμα.

----------


## Eddie

> Αρα με οτι και αν τη παρεις την πρωτεινη whey,εφοσον υπαρχει και κατι αλλο στο στομαχι δεν θα αργησει να φυγει απο αυτο και συνεπως να απορροφηθουν απο το σωμα τα αμινοξεα?
> 
> Κοιτα,εννοω οτι το μεταπροπονητικο μου ΕΙΝΑΙ και το τελευταιο γευμα,πριν απο τον υπνο.Τελειωνω προπονηση αργα το βραδυ.
> Οποτε συνδιαζα αργης αφομοιωσης(γαλακτοκομικο) με γρηγορης ( whey) ωστε να εξασφαλιστω και για εκεινη τη στιγμη,αλλα και για τη διαρκεια της νυχτας.
> Αλλα μηπως τελικα η whey καθυστερει,οποτε ειτε την παρω ειτε οχι,το ιδιο και το αυτο?Οπως μου λες,μαλλον ειναι οκ...
> 
> Βασικα το γαλακτοκομικο ειναι κεφιρ.Στο γαλα εχω δυσανεξια και το γιαουρτι αργει να χωνευτει (Στραγγιστο).
> Ενω το κεφιρ φευγει αμεσως απο το στομαχι...Ωστοσο οι πρωτεινες του ειναι αργες (προφανως)


Μηπως να παρεις μια iso με νερο αμεσως μετα το gym και μετα απο ενα μισαωρο να πιεις καζεινη η μπλεντ με γαλα για το υπολοιπο βραδυ?

----------


## beefmeup

> Οχι δεν θα επηρεασει τον χρονο αποροφησης της whey καποια αλλη πηγη πρωτεινης που θα εχεις λαβει παραλληλα στο ιδιο γευμα.


γιατι αυτο?

----------


## jimmy007

> αν δλδ,ειναι κ οι 2 καζεινες,με διαφορετικη συγκεντρωση επι%(η μια 80%καζεινη κ η αλλη 60%ας πουμε) στο συνολο τους,κ τις αναμιξουμε λες να χουμε ψιλομπερδεμα στους χρονους αποροφησης της καζεινης?
> κ ας εχει μονο η μια προβιοτικα,κ η αλλη τπτ.


Σαφώς και θα υπάρξει ένα ψιλομπέρδεμα γιατί γίνεται ανάμειξη διαλύματων διαφορετικής  φύσης(διαλυμένες ουσίες) και συγκένρωσης(σε καζείνη) . Έτσι ο χρόνος απορρόφησης της μιας θα επηρρεάσει το χρόνο απορρόφησης της άλλης.. Επίσης η ύπαρξη προβιοτικών λογικά θα πρέπει να επηρρεάσει και την απορρόφηση της άλλης..
Η καζείνη πάντως θα αρχίσει να απορροφάται με κοινή ταχύτητα και από τις 2 πηγές, αλλά η ταχύτητα αυτή θα επηρρεαστεί από πολλούς παράγοντες όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω.




> Μηπως να παρεις μια iso με νερο αμεσως μετα το gym και μετα απο ενα μισαωρο να πιεις καζεινη η μπλεντ με γαλα για το υπολοιπο βραδυ?


Από το στόμα μου το πήρες.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο




> Η καζείνη πάντως θα αρχίσει να απορροφάται με κοινή ταχύτητα και από τις 2 πηγές, αλλά η ταχύτητα αυτή θα επηρρεαστεί από πολλούς παράγοντες όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω.


αναιρει αυτο.




> Σαφώς και θα υπάρξει ένα ψιλομπέρδεμα γιατί γίνεται ανάμειξη διαλύματων διαφορετικής  φύσης(διαλυμένες ουσίες) και συγκένρωσης(σε καζείνη) . Έτσι ο χρόνος απορρόφησης της μιας θα επηρρεάσει το χρόνο απορρόφησης της άλλης.. Επίσης η ύπαρξη προβιοτικών λογικά θα πρέπει να επηρρεάσει και την απορρόφηση της άλλης..


η μορφη της καζεινης,ειναι ιδια απο οποιο διαλυμα κ αν την παρεις.

----------


## Eddie

> η μορφη της καζεινης,ειναι ιδια απο οποιο διαλυμα κ αν την παρεις.


Ειτε ειναι micellar ειτε calcium ειτε hydrolysed??

----------


## beefmeup

> Ειτε ειναι micellar ειτε calcium ειτε hydrolysed??


οχι βασιλη, μιλαμε παντα για απλη καζεινη απτην αρχη.
απλα απο αλλη μαρκα αν θες.

----------


## Eddie

> οχι βασιλη, μιλαμε παντα για απλη καζεινη απτην αρχη.
> απλα απο αλλη μαρκα αν θες.


Και απλη πια θεωρειται απο αυτες?

----------


## Devil

> Και απλη πια θεωρειται απο αυτες?


μιλαει για μια οποιαδηποτε καζεινη...

φτανει και οι 2 να ειναι ιδιες ειτε ειναι micellar ειτε casein (το μονο σιγουρο δεν μιλαει για hydro) :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> μιλαει για μια οποιαδηποτε καζεινη...
> 
> φτανει και οι 2 να ειναι ιδιες ειτε ειναι micellar ειτε casein (το μονο σιγουρο δεν μιλαει για hydro)


Μαλιστα...

----------


## just

to cottage cheese παιζει για διατροφη γραμμωσης?και αν ναι συνοδευεται με αμυγδαλα?

----------


## Zylo

> to cottage cheese παιζει για διατροφη γραμμωσης?και αν ναι συνοδευεται με αμυγδαλα?


ναι αν αντεχεις να το φας....  :02. Puke:

----------


## Manos1989

Τα σπάει το cottage!!
Και πάει μια χαρά σε ότι κι αν κάνεις.
Τα αμύγδαλα δεν έχουν σχέση,άμα τα έτρωγες με γιαούρτι,φάτα και με το cottage.

----------


## jimmy007

> αυτο
> 
> 
> 
> αναιρει αυτο.
> 
> 
> 
> η μορφη της καζεινης,ειναι ιδια απο οποιο διαλυμα κ αν την παρεις.


Δεν νομίζω το ένα να αναιρεί το άλλο. Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι τέτοιο...

Όταν λέω διαφορετικές διαλυμένες ουσίες δεν εννοώ  την καζείνη, που είναι παρόμοια και στα 2(γιατί μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να είναι ακριβώς ίδιες,δηλαδή να έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς αλληλουχία αμινοξέων), αλλά τα υπόλοιπα συστατικά..

----------


## jimmy007

Και μία απορία από εμένα. Αν στο μεταπροπονητικό πρσθέσουμε κανέλλα επηρεάζει σε σημαντικό βαθμό την απορρόφηση των υπόλοιπων συστατικών?

----------


## beefmeup

> Όταν λέω διαφορετικές διαλυμένες ουσίες δεν εννοώ  την καζείνη, που είναι παρόμοια και στα 2(γιατί μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να είναι ακριβώς ίδιες,δηλαδή να έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς αλληλουχία αμινοξέων), αλλά τα υπόλοιπα συστατικά..


ναι οκ για τις ουσιες στην μορφη σκονης,αλλα ασχετως του προφιλ αμινοξεων που θα εχουν εφοσον ειναι απτην ιδια πηγη(καζεινη),υπαρχει ομοια μοριακη δομη ανεξαρτητως της μαρκας σκονης που θα παρεις.
κ αυτην την ιδια δομη θα "δει"το στομαχι.
τα ενζυμα η λοιπα συστατικα που ενδεχομενως να εχουν μεσα,δεν σε απασχολουν σε αυτην την φαση.

γιατι μιλαμε για το ιδιο ενα βασικο συστατικο(καζεινη),κ στις 2 σκονες.

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι οκ για τις ουσιες στην μορφη σκονης,αλλα ασχετως του προφιλ αμινοξεων που θα εχουν εφοσον ειναι απτην ιδια πηγη(καζεινη),υπαρχει ομοια μοριακη δομη ανεξαρτητως της μαρκας σκονης που θα παρεις.
> κ αυτην την ιδια δομη θα "δει"το στομαχι.
> τα ενζυμα η λοιπα συστατικα που ενδεχομενως να εχουν μεσα,δεν σε απασχολουν σε αυτην την φαση.
> 
> γιατι μιλαμε για το ιδιο ενα βασικο συστατικο(καζεινη),κ στις 2 σκονες.


Πως ξέρεις ότι η δομή θα είναι ακριβώς ίδια??
Και το στομάχι δεν βλέπει τη δομή των πρωτεινών. Βασικά δεν γίνεται η διάσπαση των πεπτιδικών δεσμών στο στομάχι. Στο λεπτό έντερο νομίζω συμβαίνει αυτό αν και δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα(θα το ψάξω). 
Και οι διαδικασίες αυτές είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκες από αυτά που περιγράφεις.
Ο οργανισμός δεν αντιλαμβάνεται "δομή" αλλά αλληλουχία αμινοξέων.
Επίσης σαφώς και σε επηρρεάζουν τα υπόλοιπα συστατικά γιατί επηρρεάζουν την ταχύτητα απορρόφησης. Δεν γίνεται να προσποιηθεί ο οργανισμός ότι δεν υπάρχουν.
Επιπλέον, τα ένζυμα είναι και αυτά πρωτείνες....

----------


## κουλης

πειτε μου βρε παιδια η υπερκαταναλωση φυτικων ινων μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο εντερο με αμεσο αποτελεσμα την αυξηση των αεριων?(το ειπα κοσμια :01. Mr. Green:  )μιλαμε γαζωνω σαν το AK-47 στις κλανιες ανα 2 λεπτα και απο μια! και μιλαμε για πολυ μποχα! δεν με αντεχουν οι γονεις μου :02. Shock:  ή μηπως παιζει να φταει η πρωτεινη? γιατι εχουν αυξηθει και οι επισκεψεις μου στην τουαλετα κατα πολυ μπορω να πω!

----------


## beefmeup

> Και το στομάχι δεν βλέπει τη δομή των πρωτεινών. Βασικά δεν γίνεται η διάσπαση των πεπτιδικών δεσμών στο στομάχι. Στο λεπτό έντερο νομίζω συμβαίνει αυτό αν και δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα(θα το ψάξω).


η πρωτεινη,εισερχεται στο στομαχι σαν πολυμερες σωμα,κ διασπαται.
αφηνει το στομαχι σε μορφες πεπτιδιων peptones/proteoses,κ μετα αποροφαται στο εντερο σαν αμινοξεα.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Το εχω παθει με τα αυγα αυτο.....αλλα κ οι φυτικες ειναι σιγουρα βρωμερες  :01. Razz:

----------


## noz1989

> πειτε μου βρε παιδια η υπερκαταναλωση φυτικων ινων μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο εντερο με αμεσο αποτελεσμα την αυξηση των αεριων?(το ειπα κοσμια )μιλαμε γαζωνω σαν το AK-47 στις κλανιες ανα 2 λεπτα και απο μια! και μιλαμε για πολυ μποχα! δεν με αντεχουν οι γονεις μου ή μηπως παιζει να φταει η πρωτεινη? γιατι εχουν αυξηθει και οι επισκεψεις μου στην τουαλετα κατα πολυ μπορω να πω!


Και τα 2...

----------


## lila_1

> πειτε μου βρε παιδια η υπερκαταναλωση φυτικων ινων μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο εντερο με αμεσο αποτελεσμα την αυξηση των αεριων?(το ειπα κοσμια )μιλαμε γαζωνω σαν το AK-47 στις κλανιες ανα 2 λεπτα και απο μια! και μιλαμε για πολυ μποχα! δεν με αντεχουν οι γονεις μου ή μηπως παιζει να φταει η πρωτεινη? γιατι εχουν αυξηθει και οι επισκεψεις μου στην τουαλετα κατα πολυ μπορω να πω!


Για πες συνδιασμους τροφων που κανεις..

Και ναι γινεται και απο τις φυτικες ινες...

----------


## koni

Nα κάνω μερικές ερωτησούλες???
1)Αν δεν παίρνεις πρωτείνη,δεν θα έχεις αποτελέσματα μέσα σε 5-6 μήνες εντατικής προπόνησης?
2)Η διατροφη μου περιλαμβάνει τα εξής(τα βάζω χωρίς σειρά προτεραιότητας)
-3 μπανάνες
-2 γιαούρτια
-2 γευματα που περιλαμβανουν κοτοπουλο και σαλατα με τόνο
-2 τοστ με μαυρο χωμι και τυρι γαλοπούλα
-2 μπάρες δημητριακών
Οι θερμιδες που πρεπει να παιρνω για διατηρηση βαρους ειναι 2800 και εγω παιρνω γυρω στις 2200..θα  καταφέρω να κάνω καθόλου γράμμωση ή τσάμπα κόπος?

----------


## Manos1989

> Nα κάνω μερικές ερωτησούλες???
> 1)Αν δεν παίρνεις πρωτείνη,δεν θα έχεις αποτελέσματα μέσα σε 5-6 μήνες εντατικής προπόνησης?
> 2)Η διατροφη μου περιλαμβάνει τα εξής(τα βάζω χωρίς σειρά προτεραιότητας)
> -3 μπανάνες
> -2 γιαούρτια
> -2 γευματα που περιλαμβανουν κοτοπουλο και σαλατα με τόνο
> -2 τοστ με μαυρο χωμι και τυρι γαλοπούλα
> -2 μπάρες δημητριακών
> Οι θερμιδες που πρεπει να παιρνω για διατηρηση βαρους ειναι 2800 και εγω παιρνω γυρω στις 2200..θα  καταφέρω να κάνω καθόλου γράμμωση ή τσάμπα κόπος?


1) Ναι.
2)εφόσον είσαι υποθερμιδικά και κάνεις προπόνηση γιατί να μην έχεις? ελπίζω βέβαια να μην είσαι 1,98 και 70 κιλά γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα έχεις κάτι να γραμμώσεις.

----------


## κουλης

> Για πες συνδιασμους τροφων που κανεις..
> 
> Και ναι γινεται και απο τις φυτικες ινες...


δεν κανω κανα ιδιετερο συνδιασμο τροφων απλως καταναλωνω μεγαλες ποσοτητες δημητριακων ολικης,μακαρονια ολικης,οσπρια(τοθλαχιστον 5-6 φορεσ την βδομαδα απο 2μιση πιατα :01. Mr. Green: ,μαυρο ρυζι.ψωμι ολικης,ακτινιδια,αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα,μπροκολο,χορτα... και αρκετες φορεσ φουσκωνει η κοιλια μου  και ενω μπορει να πειναω καπως δν μπορω να φαω γτ ποναει απο το φουσκομα

----------


## koni

Οταν εγραψα πρωτεινη,εννοουσα συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης!προσπαθω να παιρνω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες απο τις τροφες και οχι απο τα συμπληρωματα.
Ειμαι 180 υψος και 82 κιλα...

----------


## Manos1989

> δεν κανω κανα ιδιετερο συνδιασμο τροφων απλως καταναλωνω μεγαλες ποσοτητες δημητριακων ολικης,μακαρονια ολικης,οσπρια(τοθλαχιστον 5-6 φορεσ την βδομαδα απο 2μιση πιατα,μαυρο ρυζι.ψωμι ολικης,ακτινιδια,αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα,μπροκολο,χορτα... και αρκετες φορεσ φουσκωνει η κοιλια μου  και ενω μπορει να πειναω καπως δν μπορω να φαω γτ ποναει απο το φουσκομα


εχμ.... βουλιμία?
Τρως μεγάλες ποσότητες από τα παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με κρέας κλπ φαντάζομαι,φουσκώνει η κοιλιά σου ώστε να μη μπορείς να φας άλλο,αλλά.....πεινάς?
Εγώ δεν το πιάνω αυτό.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## κουλης

> εχμ.... βουλιμία?
> Τρως μεγάλες ποσότητες από τα παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με κρέας κλπ φαντάζομαι,φουσκώνει η κοιλιά σου ώστε να μη μπορείς να φας άλλο,αλλά.....πεινάς?
> Εγώ δεν το πιάνω αυτό....


οχι ρε συ δεν με καταλαβες! δεν τα τρωω ολα μαζι! απλως τα εχω αντικαθιστησει ολα με τροφιμα που ειναι υψηλα σε φυτικες ινες ,αντι για ασπρα μακαρονια,ψωμι,δημητριακα,ρυζι ολα ολικης! με αποτελεσμα στο τελος της ημερας να εχω φαει πανω απο 50γρ φυτικων ινων.

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια σε περιοδο ογκο ποσο καιρο μενουμε περιπου ?

----------


## κουλης

> Παιδια σε περιοδο ογκο ποσο καιρο μενουμε περιπου ?


εγω λεω να μεινω για παντα :01. Mr. Green:  μια χαρα δεν περναμε γιατι να το αλλαξουμε?

----------


## lila_1

Βρε καλο μου ,πες μου πως τρως τις τροφες..Τη βρωμη με τι την τρως?
Τι περιλαμβανει το καθε γευμα σου?
Δεν τρως σε καθε γευμα ΕΝΑ ειδος τροφης.
Αυτο σε ρωταω..
Πες μου τους συνδιασμους που κανεις :02. Wink:

----------


## Galletiosfp

> εγω λεω να μεινω για παντα μια χαρα δεν περναμε γιατι να το αλλαξουμε?


Δεν θελω να παρω αλλο λιπος εχω παρει λιγακι.....οποτε θα περιορισω λιγο τον υδατανθρακα μεχρι να τελειωσω τον ογκο....

----------


## aaabasilis

^^^^^στον απο πανω..αν δεν μπαζωσεις δεν χτιζεις...

----------


## κουλης

> ^^^^^στον απο πανω..αν δεν μπαζωσεις δεν χτιζεις...


+1 :03. Thumb up:  και στην τελικη και ο ογκος εχει την δικια του γοητεια,δεν χρειαζετε να ειμαστε ολοι φετες μεχρι αιδιας.εκτος βεβαια και αν καποιος του αρεσει τοτε παω πασο.εμενα προσωπικα και λιγο λιπος παραπανω να εχω εφοσον εχει απλοθει ομοιομορφα με την μυικη μαζα και δεν κρεμετε σαν λαπας ολα μια χαρα :01. Smile:

----------


## κουλης

> Βρε καλο μου ,πες μου πως τρως τις τροφες..Τη βρωμη με τι την τρως?
> Τι περιλαμβανει το καθε γευμα σου?
> Δεν τρως σε καθε γευμα ΕΝΑ ειδος τροφης.
> Αυτο σε ρωταω..
> Πες μου τους συνδιασμους που κανεις


80gr βρωμη η φλοιο σταριου (all bran)
400ml γαλα 0%
2 Κουταλιες μελι
6 αμυγδαλα

γευμα (2) 10:00 (στο σχολειο)

100gr μπαγκετα(ολικης) με 120γρ στηθος κοτοπουλο κοττατζ ντοματα μαρουλι

γευμα (3) 2:00

κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι η οσπρια(με μια φετα ανθοτυρο η τονο (σαν πηγες πρωτεινες) μακαρονια ολικης (για υδατανθρακα) μια πρασινη σαλατα (αγγουροντοματα η μαρουλι η μπροκολο(το λατευω))

γευμα (4) 5:00 (στο φροντηστηριο το οποιο ειναι και το προπονητικο μου)

1 scoup whey σε νερο 
1 ξινομηλο
ή επιλογη δευτερη(βλεπε πρωτο γευμα)
γευμα (5) 9:00 (μεταπροπονητικο-βραδυνο)
παρομοιο με το γευμα 3

γευμα (6) 10:00 (προ υπνου)
γιαουρτακι 0% με μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα

----------


## lila_1

Malista..
Η βρωμη με το γαλα ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ κακος συνδιασμος για εντερο.
Για αρχη σταματα να συνδιαζεις τη βρωμη με γαλα.
Αν συνεχισει,βγαλε τελειως τη βρωμη..

Λενε οτι αμυλο με πρωτεινη δεν ταιριαζουν σαν συνδιασμος.
Το αμυλο με τα γαλακτοκομικα δεν ταιριαζει σιγουρα.

----------


## giannis64

> Malista..
> Η βρωμη με το γαλα ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ κακος συνδιασμος για εντερο.
> Για αρχη σταματα να συνδιαζεις τη βρωμη με γαλα.
> Αν συνεχισει,βγαλε τελειως τη βρωμη..
> 
> Λενε οτι* αμυλο με πρωτεινη δεν ταιριαζουν σαν συνδιασμος*.
> Το αμυλο με τα γαλακτοκομικα δεν ταιριαζει σιγουρα.


αυτο ποιος το ειπε? και γιατι δεν ταιριαζουν?

----------


## κουλης

> Malista..
> Η βρωμη με το γαλα ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ κακος συνδιασμος για εντερο.
> Για αρχη σταματα να συνδιαζεις τη βρωμη με γαλα.
> Αν συνεχισει,βγαλε τελειως τη βρωμη..
> 
> Λενε οτι αμυλο με πρωτεινη δεν ταιριαζουν σαν συνδιασμος.
> Το αμυλο με τα γαλακτοκομικα δεν ταιριαζει σιγουρα.


και τη δημητριακα να τρωω το πρωι?

----------


## lila_1

> αυτο ποιος το ειπε? και γιατι δεν ταιριαζουν?


Ειναι αντιληψη απο παλια,το εχω δει γραμμενο σε αρκετα βιβλια και αρθρα.
Οχι για bb βεβαιως.

----------


## giannis64

δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο.
αν ηταν δεν θα μπορουσαμε να φαμε πατατα, γλυκοπατατα, μπανανα, καρπους μαζι με πρωτεινη.

οσο για την βρωμη με το γαλα θα πρεπει να εχεις καποιο εντερικο προβλημα για να τα αποφυγεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> και τη δημητριακα να τρωω το πρωι?


Πρωτα βγαζεις το ενα,μετα βγαζεις το αλλο και τελος εαν δεν παρατηρεις βελτιωση και τα 2.
Δηλαδη..
3-4 πρωτες μερες φαε τη βρωμη με νερο και οχι γαλα.Αντι για γαλα φαε περισσοτερα ασπραδια πχ, ή σκονη πρωτεινης αν εχεις.
Τις 3 επομενες βαλε παλι το γαλα αλλα βγαλε τη βρωμη και στη θεση της βαλε ενα φρουτο ή κατι τετοιο.
Εαν δεν εχεις παρατηρησει αυτες τις μερες κατι,βγαλε και τα 2.

----------


## lila_1

> δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο.
> αν ηταν δεν θα μπορουσαμε να φαμε πατατα, γλυκοπατατα, μπανανα, καρπους μαζι με πρωτεινη.
> 
> οσο για την βρωμη με το γαλα θα πρεπει να εχεις καποιο εντερικο προβλημα για να τα αποφυγεις.


Δεν ξερω αν οντως ισχυει,αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να παρουσιασεις προβλημα για να διαπιστωσεις εναν κακο συνδιασμο.Εξαλλου αυτο ειναι αναλογα το ατομο
Ομως αλληλοαναιρουνται τα συστατικα τους.
Για παραδειγμα οταν το γαλα συνδιαζεται με δημητριακα ή κακαο,εκτος απο εντερικες ενοχλησεις,το ασβεστιο του δεν απορροφαται.
Τωρα δεν τα θυμαμαι και ολα,μερικους κακους συνδιασμους συγκρατησα.

----------


## dionisos

> Malista..
> Η βρωμη με το γαλα ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ κακος συνδιασμος για εντερο.
> Για αρχη σταματα να συνδιαζεις τη βρωμη με γαλα.
> Αν συνεχισει,βγαλε τελειως τη βρωμη..
> 
> Λενε οτι αμυλο με πρωτεινη δεν ταιριαζουν σαν συνδιασμος.
> Το αμυλο με τα γαλακτοκομικα δεν ταιριαζει σιγουρα.


Δε συμφωνεί το έντερο μου πάντως! Εκτός αυτού η βρώμη συγκαταλέγεται στις ατελείς πρωτείνες(μη πλήρεις σε αμινοξέα) και αν συνδυαστεί με γάλα γίνεται πλήρης!

----------


## lila_1

> Δε συμφωνεί το έντερο μου πάντως! Εκτός αυτού η βρώμη συγκαταλέγεται στις ατελείς πρωτείνες(μη πλήρεις σε αμινοξέα) και αν συνδυαστεί με γάλα γίνεται πλήρης!


Οι τροφες δεν ειναι μονο τα αμινοξεα τους..Ειναι ενα συνονθυλευμα θρεπτικων συστατικων.Απλως εσυ επιλεγεις να κοιτας μονο τις πρωτεινες και το αν ειναι πληρεις και ατελεις.
Σαν συνδιασμος ειναι κακος.
Τουλαχιστον εμενα εκτος των αλλων δεν τον συμπαθει και το εντερο μου.Οπως και πολλων αλλων.Αν δεν εχεις προβλημα no worries

----------


## jimmy007

Μετά από κυκλική προπόνηση ανάρρωσης( 15αρια σετ με  λίγα κιλά) παίρνουμε ρόφημα όπως μετά τις κανονικές προπονήσεις ή κάνουμε κανονικό γεύμα(με αργούς υδ/κες)?

----------


## κουλης

δημητριακα χωρις αμυλο μηπως? (παιζει να ειπα και πατατα) μου ειναι δυσκολο μιση ωρα που εχω στην διαθεση μου τα πρωινα πριν το σχολειο να βραζω αυγα,,,,τουλαχιστον η βρωμη με επιανε και με κρατουσε χορτατο.....

----------


## lila_1

> δημητριακα χωρις αμυλο μηπως? (παιζει να ειπα και πατατα) μου ειναι δυσκολο μιση ωρα που εχω στην διαθεση μου τα πρωινα πριν το σχολειο να βραζω αυγα,,,,τουλαχιστον η βρωμη με επιανε και με κρατουσε χορτατο.....


Αμυλο ονομαζεται ο τυπος του υδατανθρακα που περιεχουν.Δεν υπαρχουν δημητριακα χωρις αμυλο. :08. Turtle: 
Φαε φρουτο αντι για βρωμη.
Δοκιμαζοντας θα πηγαινεις.

----------


## Galletiosfp

παιδια πως να φαω τα κουακερ με πρωτεινη?

----------


## jimmy007

> παιδια πως να φαω τα κουακερ με πρωτεινη?


Δοκίμασε τα με τον εξής συνδυασμό: Βάζεις whey με γάλα και τη ρίχνεις σε ένα μπωλ στο οποίο έχεις quaker.Ρίχνεις και κανέλλα αν θες και σου προκύπτει κάτι σαν κρέμα που τρώγεται και γρήγορα αλλά και είναι πολύ εύγεστο..

----------


## Galletiosfp

Λεω να χτυπισω ενα τωρα !

----------


## Galthazar

> δημητριακα χωρις αμυλο μηπως? (παιζει να ειπα και πατατα) μου ειναι δυσκολο μιση ωρα που εχω στην διαθεση μου τα πρωινα πριν το σχολειο να βραζω αυγα,,,,τουλαχιστον η βρωμη με επιανε και με κρατουσε χορτατο.....


να τα βραζεις απο χθες το βραδυ να ειναι ετοιμα για το πρωι  :01. Wink:

----------


## dionisos

> Οι τροφες δεν ειναι μονο τα αμινοξεα τους..Ειναι ενα συνονθυλευμα θρεπτικων συστατικων.Απλως εσυ επιλεγεις να κοιτας μονο τις πρωτεινες και το αν ειναι πληρεις και ατελεις.
> Σαν συνδιασμος ειναι κακος.
> Τουλαχιστον εμενα εκτος των αλλων δεν τον συμπαθει και το εντερο μου.Οπως και πολλων αλλων.Αν δεν εχεις προβλημα no worries


Γιατί είναι κακός ο συνδυασμός; Ποιο/α συστατικό/ά της βρώμης αλληλεπιδρά/ούν με ποιο/α από το γάλα;

----------


## Galletiosfp

> Δοκίμασε τα με τον εξής συνδυασμό: Βάζεις whey με γάλα και τη ρίχνεις σε ένα μπωλ στο οποίο έχεις quaker.Ρίχνεις και κανέλλα αν θες και σου προκύπτει κάτι σαν κρέμα που τρώγεται και γρήγορα αλλά και είναι πολύ εύγεστο..


Τελειο!!!Ειδικα με την syntrax  ταιριαζει απολυτα,αλλα κριμα που μπορω να φαω μεχρι 1....

----------


## beefmeup

> Ειναι αντιληψη απο παλια,το εχω δει γραμμενο σε αρκετα βιβλια και αρθρα.
> Οχι για bb βεβαιως.


αυτο ειναι μουφα..οπως κ κατι αλλα που υπαρχουν για να τρως μαζι αυγα με ψαρια κλπ..εγω εχω φαει πολλες φορες κ δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα..
δεν μιλαω για περιπτωσεις που υπαρχει προβλημα ενζυμων,αλλα για κανονικες συνθηκες..
αυτο που σου προκαλει το θεμα,στην προκειμενη περιπτωση δεν ειναι τοσο ο συνδιασμος,αλλα το ιδιο το γαλα..
κ δεν εχει να κανει με την βρωμη αυτο..κ ενα μηλο να φας με το γαλα παλι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα χεις αν εχεις δυσανεξεια..




> Μετά από κυκλική προπόνηση ανάρρωσης( 15αρια σετ με  λίγα κιλά) παίρνουμε ρόφημα όπως μετά τις κανονικές προπονήσεις ή κάνουμε κανονικό γεύμα(με αργούς υδ/κες)?


παρε κ κανονικα σεηκ,κ φαε μετα ποστ γευμα.

----------


## lila_1

> αυτο ειναι μουφα..οπως κ κατι αλλα που υπαρχουν για να τρως μαζι αυγα με ψαρια κλπ..εγω εχω φαει πολλες φορες κ δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα..
> δεν μιλαω για περιπτωσεις που υπαρχει προβλημα ενζυμων,αλλα για κανονικες συνθηκες..
> αυτο που σου προκαλει το θεμα,στην προκειμενη περιπτωση δεν ειναι τοσο ο συνδιασμος,αλλα το ιδιο το γαλα..
> κ δεν εχει να κανει με την βρωμη αυτο..κ ενα μηλο να φας με το γαλα παλι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα χεις αν εχεις δυσανεξεια..
> 
> 
> 
> παρε κ κανονικα σεηκ,κ φαε μετα ποστ γευμα.


Γαλα εχω χρονια να πιω.Μονο γιαουρτι και κεφιρ τρωω απο γαλακτοκομικα που διαπιστωμενα δεν με ενοχλουν. Οταν ομως τα συνδιαζω με βρωμη εχω πολυ βαρος και φουσκωματα,δυσπεψιες κλπ.
Δεν θυμαμαι αν με το αυγο η βρωμη εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα..
Παντως με γαλα και γαλακτοκομικα γενικα τα δημητριακα δεν πανε.

----------


## beefmeup

> Γαλα εχω χρονια να πιω.Μονο γιαουρτι και κεφιρ τρωω απο γαλακτοκομικα που διαπιστωμενα δεν με ενοχλουν. Οταν ομως τα συνδιαζω με βρωμη εχω πολυ βαρος και φουσκωματα,δυσπεψιες κλπ.
> Δεν θυμαμαι αν με το αυγο η βρωμη εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα..
> Παντως με γαλα και γαλακτοκομικα γενικα τα δημητριακα δεν πανε.


καλα γαλα δεν πινω κ γω,αλλα δοκιμασα σογιας ετσι απο περιεργεια με γευση σοκολατα,αλλα κ απλο..
τα ιδια.
δεν ειχα το θεμα του γαλακτος,αλλα ειχα φουσκωματα σαν τουν φουστη..οποτε παει κ αυτο.
γιαουρτι τρωω,πολυ χωρις προβλημα..αντε καμια φορα ισως,αλλα ειναι λιγες αυτες οι φορες.
για την αποροφηση του ασβεστιου,παλι ομως το σωμα δεν αποροφα ολη την ποσοτητα που λαμβανουμε απτην τροφη..αποροφα ενα μικρο ποσοστο,ετσι κ αλλιως.
δεν ειναι ολες οι μορφες του ασβεστιου το ιδιο βιοδιαθεσιμες,κ αποροφησιμες απτον οργανισμο..αυτο το φαε φετα/γαλα εχει ασβεστιο,ειναι αλλη μουφα..
γιατι,οτι εχει ασβεστιο,εχει,το θεμα ειναι η μορφη που εχει αν περναει σωστα στο σωμα κ κατα πιο ποσοστο..οποτε :08. Turtle:

----------


## George1993

επειδη ψάχνω και δε λέει να το βρω σήμερα!
100 γραμμάρια ρύζι άβραστο τι θερμιδική αξία έχουν?
και αν ειναι δυνατον ποσους υδατα.. πρωτε κτλ???   :01. Smile:

----------


## Zylo

> επειδη ψάχνω και δε λέει να το βρω σήμερα!
> 100 γραμμάρια ρύζι άβραστο τι θερμιδική αξία έχουν?
> και αν ειναι δυνατον ποσους υδατα.. πρωτε κτλ???


ρυζι BASMATI ενεργεια 351 πρωτεινες 9 υδατανθρακες 76

----------


## jimmy007

> παρε κ κανονικα σεηκ,κ φαε μετα ποστ γευμα.


Yπάρχει λόγος να αναπληρώσω άμεσα το λίγο χαμένο γλυκογόνο? Μου εξηγείς λίγο το σκεπτικό σου?

----------


## George1993

Άλλη μια ερώτηση !!!

1 σαντουιτς με 2 φέτες τυρί ( δεν ξέρω τι τυρί ) 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα και 3 φέτες ντομάτα

Αν μπορείτε πείτε πόσες θερμίδες έχει και πρωτεινές κτλ 

Το παίρνω απο το σχολείο και δεν έχω ιδέα τι έχει !

----------


## Zylo

> Άλλη μια ερώτηση !!!
> 
> 1 σαντουιτς με 2 φέτες τυρί ( δεν ξέρω τι τυρί ) 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα και 3 φέτες ντομάτα  αναλογα ποσο ειναι το ψωμι....παντως δεν μου φαινεται αρκετο ωστε να καλυψει τις αναγκες ενος γευματος.....
> 
> Αν μπορείτε πείτε πόσες θερμίδες έχει και πρωτεινές κτλ 
> 
> Το παίρνω απο το σχολείο και δεν έχω ιδέα τι έχει !


μα γιατι δε φτιαχνεις απο τ σπιτι????το κανεις οσο μεγαλο θες βαζεις οτι θες και ξερεις και τι εχει μεσα.....πηγαινε στο φουρνο παρε μια μπαγκετα κοψτη στη μεση και πετα μεσα οτι γουσταρεις.....τυρι γαλοπουλα μαρουλι τονο αυγο μουσταρδα ντοματα σαλαμι ελιες.....

----------


## giannis64

παιδια διαβαστε εδω, κατεβαστε το προγραμμα και μετρατε τις θερμιδες.

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6170

----------


## George1993

> μα γιατι δε φτιαχνεις απο τ σπιτι????το κανεις οσο μεγαλο θες βαζεις οτι θες και ξερεις και τι εχει μεσα.....πηγαινε στο φουρνο παρε μια μπαγκετα κοψτη στη μεση και πετα μεσα οτι γουσταρεις.....τυρι γαλοπουλα μαρουλι τονο αυγο μουσταρδα ντοματα σαλαμι ελιες.....


μμμ.. μάλλον έχεις δίκιο ! το σκέφτηκα και εγώ γιατί τώρα να σου παίρνει 2€ για αυτό το σάντουιτσ πιστεύω είναι αρκετά!!!
Οπότε θα το φτιάξω απο μόνος μου να είμαι και σίγουρος ότι τρώω κατι σωστό τουλάχιστον !!! Ευχαριστώ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Edit :   Άσε που δεν ξέρεις πόσο καιρό το έχει εκεί!

----------


## κουλης

> να τα βραζεις απο χθες το βραδυ να ειναι ετοιμα για το πρωι


μωρε ενταξει καλη ειναι και η βρωμη αλλα κανα αλλο δημητριακο χωρισ πολλες φυτικεσ ινες δεν υπαρχει που μπορω να το τρωω? μερικες φορες ασ πουμε θελω κατι σε ποιο στερεο η κρυο...την βρωμη την τρωω μονο ζεστη...

----------


## giannis64

φαε κουλη κανα δυο φετες ψωμι μαυρο με μελι η μαρμελαδα+ γαλα και μερικα αυγα και εισαι οκ.

----------


## Zylo

> μωρε ενταξει καλη ειναι και η βρωμη αλλα κανα αλλο δημητριακο χωρισ πολλες φυτικεσ ινες δεν υπαρχει που μπορω να το τρωω? μερικες φορες ασ πουμε θελω κατι σε ποιο στερεο η κρυο...την βρωμη την τρωω μονο ζεστη...


παρε μουσλι..ο_Ο

----------


## beefmeup

> Yπάρχει λόγος να αναπληρώσω άμεσα το λίγο χαμένο γλυκογόνο? Μου εξηγείς λίγο το σκεπτικό σου?


ναι,αλλα τι σχεση εχει το γλυκογονο με το σεηκ που ρωτας να παρεις μετα την προπονα?
εκτος αν εννοεις ενα σεηκ μονο με υ/α.

απτην αλλη,ακομα κ με κανονικη προπονα,παλι δεν υπαρχει λογος αμεσης αναπληρωσης του (λιγο) περισοτερου χαμενου γλυκογονου.

----------


## κουλης

> παρε μουσλι..ο_Ο


για μουσλι ελεγα και εγω αλλα εχω δει οτι υπαρχουν 2 ειδων το ενα ειναι σαν μικρεσ πετρουλεσ οι οποιες φενονται να ειναι πολυ σκληρες και εχουν και αρκετη ζαχαρη και κορεσμενα λιπαρα και το μουσλι της αλπεν που εχει και σταφιδες και μοιαζει πολυ με την βρωμη......και δεν ξερω θα ειναι ωραια αμα τα φαω με κρυο γαλα η θα γινουν χυλοσ? αμα ειναι να χυλωσουν ας φαω βρωμη που δεν εχει ουτε κορεσμενα λιπαρα ουτε ζαχαρη

----------


## arisfwtis

δοκιμασε weetabix
εχουν και αυτα πολλες ινες ομως :01. Sad:

----------


## Zylo

> για μουσλι ελεγα και εγω αλλα εχω δει οτι υπαρχουν 2 ειδων το ενα ειναι σαν μικρεσ πετρουλεσ οι οποιες φενονται να ειναι πολυ σκληρες και εχουν και αρκετη ζαχαρη και κορεσμενα λιπαρα και το μουσλι της αλπεν που εχει και σταφιδες και μοιαζει πολυ με την βρωμη......και δεν ξερω θα ειναι ωραια αμα τα φαω με κρυο γαλα η θα γινουν χυλοσ? αμα ειναι να χυλωσουν ας φαω βρωμη που δεν εχει ουτε κορεσμενα λιπαρα ουτε ζαχαρη


λοιπον...ακου τι σκεφτηκα να κανεις.....δοκιμασε και τα 2 μουσλι :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## κουλης

για τα special k τι γνωμη εχετε βρε παιδια που υποτιθεται ''διατηρουν'' τη γραμμη μου :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

δες τα διατροφικα στοιχεια και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## giannis64

βρε κουλη πια γραμμή ψάχνεις?

κάτσε και ρίξε φαί να σε δει ο θεός, και άσε τα δημητριακά...

----------


## κουλης

τα εχω δει! 13 γρ ζαχαρη στα 100γρ προιοντος και το μουσλι τοσο περιπου εχει (της αλπεν)

----------


## Zylo

χαλια ποιοτητα .....δεν ειναι φυσικη τροφη σαν την βρωμη....επεξεργαζουν τα αυτα που φτιαχνουν....

----------


## κουλης

> βρε κουλη πια γραμμή ψάχνεις?
> 
> κάτσε και ρίξε φαί να σε δει ο θεός, και άσε τα δημητριακά...


ρε συ γιαννη ετσι λεει η διαφιμηση :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

αστην να λεει. 
με τα δημητριακα χαιρι δεν θα δεις. φαε τροφες να σε πιασουν, και φαε ποσοτητες. 

φαε ψωμι οπως σου ειπα παραπανω, αν θες να βαλεις κιλα.

----------


## κουλης

> αστην να λεει. 
> με τα δημητριακα χαιρι δεν θα δεις. φαε τροφες να σε πιασουν, και φαε ποσοτητες. 
> 
> φαε ψωμι οπως σου ειπα παραπανω, αν θες να βαλεις κιλα.


ok αλλα μια φορα την εβδομαδα ασε με να τρωω τα kellogs που μου αρεσουν και σιγκεκριμενα

----------


## giannis64

να σε αφησω? γιατι σε κραταω?

φαε και μην φοβασαι. φαε ποσοτητες πολλες για να βαλεις κιλα.

----------


## κουλης

> να σε αφησω? γιατι σε κραταω?
> 
> φαε και μην φοβασαι. φαε ποσοτητες πολλες για να βαλεις κιλα.


δεν θεωρειτε σαβουρα δλδ? 5 γρ κορεσμενα λιπαρα εχει και καμια 30αρια ζαχαρη  :01. Unsure:  να τρωω δν ειπα να μην τρωω αλλα καθαρες τροφες

----------


## Zylo

σιγα τη σαβουρα.....για συγκρινε kellogs με cheeseburger(s)

----------


## giannis64

εσύ αυτά τα κορεσμένα από κάτι τέτοια δημητριακά μην τα φοβάσαι.
άλλωστε είπες πως δεν θα τα τρως συνεχώς.
ένα πρωινό με γάλα και δημητριακά δεν σου φτάνει. βαλε και κανένα αβγουλάκι μαζί.

----------


## lila_1

Οντως ετσι αδυνατουλι που εισαι,ασε για λιγο τη βρωμη.
Φαε ψωμι με μελι και ταχινι + γιαουρτι+ αυγα...
Για πρωινο

----------


## κουλης

> εσύ αυτά τα κορεσμένα από κάτι τέτοια δημητριακά μην τα φοβάσαι.
> άλλωστε είπες πως δεν θα τα τρως συνεχώς.
> ένα πρωινό με γάλα και δημητριακά δεν σου φτάνει. βαλε και κανένα αβγουλάκι μαζί.


αμα ειναι να μην τα φοβαμε θα τα τσακιζω καθε μερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## κουλης

> Οντως ετσι αδυνατουλι που εισαι,ασε για λιγο τη βρωμη.
> Φαε ψωμι με μελι και ταχινι + γιαουρτι+ αυγα...
> Για πρωινο


συνδιαζοντε ωραια αυτα η......... :02. Puke: 

σημ(1,77 57 κιλα) :05. Biceps:  προσπαθησα 2 μιση βδομαδες τρογωντας παραπανω αλλα ουτε γραμμαριο :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

που εχει ππσταρει την διατροφη σου?

----------


## κουλης

> που εχει ππσταρει την διατροφη σου?


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...t=11231&page=2

----------


## lila_1

57 ΚΙΛΑ???! :02. Shock: Ουτε εγω δεν ειμαι τοσα.!

Αγορι μου φαε και λιγη σαβουριτσα τοτε!!
Τρωγε ξηροκαρπια,ταχινι,αυγα με κροκους και ασε τις βρωμες και τα sepcial K
Eιδικα αμα σε φουσκωνουν! Δεν θα σ αφηνουν να φας!

ΕΙναι απλο.Σε ενα μπολακι ανακατευεις μελι με ταχινι και μετα το αλειφεις στο ψωμι.Ειναι γαματο!
Το τρως μαζι με το γαλα, ή τρως πρωτα αυτο και μετα ενα γιαουρτι και τελος τα αυγα..Μια χαρα συνδιαζονται!
ΤΡΩΓΕ

----------


## κουλης

> 57 ΚΙΛΑ???!Ουτε εγω δεν ειμαι τοσα.!
> 
> Αγορι μου φαε και λιγη σαβουριτσα τοτε!!
> Τρωγε ξηροκαρπια,ταχινι,αυγα με κροκους και ασε τις βρωμες και τα sepcial K
> Eιδικα αμα σε φουσκωνουν! Δεν θα σ αφηνουν να φας!
> 
> ΕΙναι απλο.Σε ενα μπολακι ανακατευεις μελι με ταχινι και μετα το αλειφεις στο ψωμι.Ειναι γαματο!
> Το τρως μαζι με το γαλα, ή τρως πρωτα αυτο και μετα ενα γιαουρτι και τελος τα αυγα..Μια χαρα συνδιαζονται!
> ΤΡΩΓΕ


ειδικα ξηροκαρπια μεσα στην μερα ανα τακτικα διαστηματα τσιμπαω μικρες χουφτιτσες και τρωω σαν σνακ αντι για τα πατατακια.....οσο για το ταχινομελοψωμο θα το δοκιμασω αυριο το πρωι για να εχω μπολικη ενεργεια γτ καπακι εχω διαγωνισμα στο φροντ και θα σου στειλω pm να σου πω εντυπωσεις :01. Wink: ) ζητω συγνωμη που βγηκα λιγο off :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> ΕΙναι απλο.Σε ενα μπολακι ανακατευεις μελι με ταχινι και μετα το αλειφεις στο ψωμι.Ειναι γαματο!
> Το τρως μαζι με το γαλα, ή τρως πρωτα αυτο και μετα ενα γιαουρτι και τελος τα αυγα..Μια χαρα συνδιαζονται!
> ΤΡΩΓΕ


Ετσι μπραβο!!

Πολυ καλο!Αλλα προσεξε,μη παρεις ετοιμο ταχινι με μελι,θα τα παρεις ξεχωριστα και θα κανεις εσυ τη μιξη.

Επισης,βαλε σταφιδες,αποξηραμενα φρουτα,κρεμες για μωρα και το υπερθεικο φυστικοβουτυρο που ειναι τιγκα απο θερμιδες και ειναι πολυ πιο νοστιμο απο ταχινι.

----------


## giannis64

ριξε μια ματιαστο θεμα με την διατροφη σου και οτι θες το συζηταμε εκει.

----------


## κουλης

> Ετσι μπραβο!!
> 
> Πολυ καλο!Αλλα προσεξε,μη παρεις ετοιμο ταχινι με μελι,θα τα παρεις ξεχωριστα και θα κανεις εσυ τη μιξη.
> 
> Επισης,βαλε σταφιδες,αποξηραμενα φρουτα,κρεμες για μωρα και το υπερθεικο φυστικοβουτυρο που ειναι τιγκα απο θερμιδες και ειναι πολυ πιο νοστιμο απο ταχινι.


ειχα προσπαθησει να φτιαξω μονος μου φυστικοβουτηρο μια φορα
παντως υπερθεικο φβ!? λες και ακουω τυπους απο ανοργανη χημεια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> ειχα προσπαθησει να φτιαξω μονος μου φυστικοβουτηρο μια φορα
> παντως υπερθεικο φβ!? λες και ακουω τυπους απο ανοργανη χημεια


Ε μα ειναι,πως να το κανουμε!!Εγω ειμαι ικανος να το τρωω και με το δαχτυλο :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

> Ε μα ειναι,πως να το κανουμε!!Εγω ειμαι ικανος να το τρωω και με το δαχτυλο


http://www.heraklionblogs.gr/Gourmet...94%CE%97%CE%A3 γευμα οτι πρεπει για εσενα αφου τρελενεσαι για φβ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> http://www.heraklionblogs.gr/Gourmet...94%CE%97%CE%A3 γευμα οτι πρεπει για εσενα αφου τρελενεσαι για φβ


Βρε και σκετο λεμεεεε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## κουλης

Παμε να χτυπησουμε καμια κρεπουλα με αμυγδαλα και φβ αμα γουσταρεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Σκαστε ρε,κανω διαιτα!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

:02. Shock:  χιλια συγνωμη δεν το ηξερα!!

 καλη συνεχεια και κουραγιο σου ευχομαι..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

μικροτερη δε μπορουσεσ να βρεις ρε???χορτασα τωρα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
μου την εβαλες και HD τρομαρα σου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

ηθελα να αποδιδει το 100% της γευσης της...παντως αν ξερεις πως μπορω να την συρικνωσψ λιγακι πες μου :01. Unsure:

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι,αλλα τι σχεση εχει το γλυκογονο με το σεηκ που ρωτας να παρεις μετα την προπονα?
> εκτος αν εννοεις ενα σεηκ μονο με υ/α.
> 
> απτην αλλη,ακομα κ με κανονικη προπονα,παλι δεν υπαρχει λογος αμεσης αναπληρωσης του (λιγο) περισοτερου χαμενου γλυκογονου.


Το σέηκ μετά την προπο το παίρνουμε για να αναπληρώσουμε το μυικό γλυκογόνο και να εφοδιάσουμε άμεσα τον οργανισμό με αμινοξέα.
Στην βαριά προπόνηση με βάρη όπου φτάνουμε σε εξάντληση το γλυκογόνο πέφτει σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα με αποτέλεσμα να εντείνεται ο καταβολισμός και για αυτό το αναπληρώνουμε. 
Βέβαια σε μία πιο χαλαρή προπόνηση δεν εξαντλείται...
Φυσικά και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πρέπει να πάρουμε πρωτείνη. Η ερώτησή μου πήγαινε περισσότερο για τους υδ/κες...

----------


## jimmy007

> Σκαστε ρε,κανω διαιτα!


Εγώ δηλαδή που την βλέπω και δεν μου έρχεται καμία βουλιμία είμαι πολύ αναίσθητος?? :01. Unsure:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lef

> Εγώ δηλαδή που την βλέπω και δεν μου έρχεται καμία βουλιμία είμαι πολύ αναίσθητος??


οσο ειμαι και εγω :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

> Εγώ δηλαδή που την βλέπω και δεν μου έρχεται καμία βουλιμία είμαι πολύ αναίσθητος??


Μπορει να φταει που ειναι βραδυ και δεν εχεισ πολυ ορεξη για κατι γλυκο

----------


## beefmeup

> Το σέηκ μετά την προπο το παίρνουμε για να αναπληρώσουμε το μυικό γλυκογόνο και να εφοδιάσουμε άμεσα τον οργανισμό με αμινοξέα.


ναι,αλλα κ να μην παρεις υ/α δεν πειραζει εκει..




> Στην βαριά προπόνηση με βάρη όπου φτάνουμε σε εξάντληση το γλυκογόνο πέφτει σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα με αποτέλεσμα να εντείνεται ο καταβολισμός και για αυτό το αναπληρώνουμε. 
> Βέβαια σε μία πιο χαλαρή προπόνηση δεν εξαντλείται...
> Φυσικά και στις 2 περιπτώσεις πρέπει να πάρουμε πρωτείνη.


εδω,αυτο δεν ισχυει υπο κανονικες συνθηκες διατροφης μες την μερα..οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου απλα δεν αδειαζουν ετσι ευκολα με μια προπονιση ειτε ειναι σκληρη,ειτε χαλαρη..
αντιθετως,με οποιοδηποτε τροπο προπονηθεις θα προκαλεσεις μυικη φθορα,η οποια θα ειναι αναλογη της εντασης.

κ στις 2 περιπτωσεις ομως αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει,ειναι η αυξημενη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση,μετα την προπονα..
για να το πετυχεις αυτο,ο υδατανθρακας δεν ειναι απαραιτητος..ενα σεηκ με whey ειναι οτι θες,η αμινοξεα,αναλογα..
μπορεις να φας μετα υ/α με το γευμα σου..αυτο ειναι αρκετο.





> Η ερώτησή μου πήγαινε περισσότερο για τους υδ/κες...


δεν το διευκρινησες γιαυτο ρωτησα :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι,αλλα κ να μην παρεις υ/α δεν πειραζει εκει..
> 
> 
> 
> εδω,αυτο δεν ισχυει υπο κανονικες συνθηκες διατροφης μες την μερα..οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου απλα δεν αδειαζουν ετσι ευκολα με μια προπονιση ειτε ειναι σκληρη,ειτε χαλαρη..
> αντιθετως,με οποιοδηποτε τροπο προπονηθεις θα προκαλεσεις μυικη φθορα,η οποια θα ειναι αναλογη της εντασης.
> 
> κ στις 2 περιπτωσεις ομως αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει,ειναι η αυξημενη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση,μετα την προπονα..
> για να το πετυχεις αυτο,ο υδατανθρακας δεν ειναι απαραιτητος..ενα σεηκ με whey ειναι οτι θες,η αμινοξεα,αναλογα..
> ...


Δεν είπα ότι τελειώνει το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται αρκετά. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο να εντείνουμε την πρωτεινοσύνθεση αλλά και να μειώσουμε τη διάσπαση των πρωτεινών...

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν είπα ότι τελειώνει το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται αρκετά.


ναι,αλλα κ παλι δεν χρειαζεται να αναπληρωθει,αμεσα.




> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο να εντείνουμε την πρωτεινοσύνθεση αλλά και να μειώσουμε τη διάσπαση των πρωτεινών...


εδω ναι..ο μονος λογος που στεκει για υ/α εκει ειναι αυτος,αλλα κ παλι υπο κανονικες συνθηκες διατροφης οπως σου γραψα πιο πανω ειναι δυσκολο να φτασεις να διασπασεις πρωτεινη εκεινη την ωρα..αμινοξα υπαρχουν σε αποθεμα στο σωμα,δεν τελειωνουν ετσι,σε σημειο να φτασεις να διασπας πρωτεινη με απλες προπονες..η διατροφη,εχει να κανει με αυτο..

αν κανεις αυστηρη αγωνιστικη διατροφη,μαλλον ναι,αλλα αλλιως φανταζει λιγο απιθανο.

απτην αλλη,κ να γινει αυτο που γραφεις αν υποθεσεις οτι μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη σου βγαζει περιπου 24γρ(κατα μεσο ορο),ποσα δλδ θα διασπασει το σωμα εκεινη την ωρα..
αν υποθεσουμε 4γρ(που κ παλι δεν παιζει),θα σου μεινουν 20.που ειναι ακετα για να αυξησουν την πρωτεινοσυνθεση,χωρις.."παρενεργειες" καταβολισμου.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

γινεται  αντι για 6 γευματα να εχουμε 3 η 4 και να παιρνουμε τις ιδιες πρωτεινης υδα και λιπων βαζοντας μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες στα γευματα  οχι οτι θα κανω κατι τετοιο αλλα ειχα δει μια συνεντευξη απο τους πιο δυνατους αντρες στο κοσμο που ελεγε οτι τρωει 3 4 γευματα και ο τυπος φυσικα ηταν θηριο αλλα εγω θελω να μαθω αμα το κανει καποιος αυτο θα εχει αποτελεσμα ???????????  :05. Biceps:  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> γινεται  αντι για 6 γευματα να εχουμε 3 η 4 και να παιρνουμε τις ιδιες πρωτεινης υδα και λιπων βαζοντας μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες στα γευματα  οχι οτι θα κανω κατι τετοιο αλλα ειχα δει μια συνεντευξη απο τους πιο δυνατους αντρες στο κοσμο που ελεγε οτι τρωει 3 4 γευματα και ο τυπος φυσικα ηταν θηριο αλλα εγω θελω να μαθω αμα το κανει καποιος αυτο θα εχει αποτελεσμα ???????????


 το χαμε συζητησει σε ενα θεμα αυτο με τα γευματα..

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=939

αλλα κ σε ενα αλλο θρεντ,που εχει περισοτερο πραγμα μεσα για μελετη..δεν το χω αυτη την στιγμη ομως.. :01. Sad: 

αυτο,δεν εχει να κανει με τον αριθμο των γευματων ομως..

----------


## just

παιδια λενε για το κακαο που ειναι πικρο οτι ειναι αντιοξειδωτικο και δινει ενεργεια και πρεπει να πινουμε κα8ε μερα..ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?

----------


## Devil

> παιδια λενε για το κακαο που ειναι πικρο οτι ειναι αντιοξειδωτικο και δινει ενεργεια και πρεπει να πινουμε κα8ε μερα..ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?


ναι εχει αντιοξιδοτικα για καθε μερα δεν νομιζω... εκτος αμα το χρησιμοποιεις καπου...
πχ εγω το βαζω μαζι με τη βρομη το πρωι

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι,αλλα κ παλι δεν χρειαζεται να αναπληρωθει,αμεσα.
> 
> 
> 
> εδω ναι..ο μονος λογος που στεκει για υ/α εκει ειναι αυτος,αλλα κ παλι υπο κανονικες συνθηκες διατροφης οπως σου γραψα πιο πανω ειναι δυσκολο να φτασεις να διασπασεις πρωτεινη εκεινη την ωρα..αμινοξα υπαρχουν σε αποθεμα στο σωμα,δεν τελειωνουν ετσι,σε σημειο να φτασεις να διασπας πρωτεινη με απλες προπονες..η διατροφη,εχει να κανει με αυτο..
> 
> αν κανεις αυστηρη αγωνιστικη διατροφη,μαλλον ναι,αλλα αλλιως φανταζει λιγο απιθανο.
> 
> απτην αλλη,κ να γινει αυτο που γραφεις αν υποθεσεις οτι μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη σου βγαζει περιπου 24γρ(κατα μεσο ορο),ποσα δλδ θα διασπασει το σωμα εκεινη την ωρα..
> αν υποθεσουμε 4γρ(που κ παλι δεν παιζει),θα σου μεινουν 20.που ειναι ακετα για να αυξησουν την πρωτεινοσυνθεση,χωρις.."παρενεργειες" καταβολισμου.



Δεν έχει άμεση σχέση το απόθεμα αμινοξέων στο σώμα με την διάσπαση πρωτεινών επειδή ο οργανισμός δεν διασπά τις πρωτείνες για να πάρει αμινοξέα αλλά για ενέργεια(γλυκογόνο). Συνεπώς δεν κολλάει αυτό που λες για τα 24 γρ. 
Μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε πρωτείνη ή αμινοξέα(ή και τα 2) επειδή τότε είναι αυξημένη η πρωτεινοσύνθεση και γρήγορους υδ/κες για αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου, μείωση του καταβολισμού και αύξηση της ινσουλίνης για τη δημιουργία αναβολικού περιβάλλοντος...

----------


## κουλης

> ναι εχει αντιοξιδοτικα για καθε μερα δεν νομιζω... εκτος αμα το χρησιμοποιεις καπου...
> πχ εγω το βαζω μαζι με τη βρομη το πρωι


τι ειναι προτιμοτερο το κακαο(το πικρο της ιον) η σε στυλ νεσκουικ.hemo,νεστλε.καλσμπουρι κτλπ?

----------


## Andrikos

> Δεν έχει άμεση σχέση το απόθεμα αμινοξέων στο σώμα με την διάσπαση πρωτεινών επειδή ο οργανισμός δεν διασπά τις πρωτείνες για να πάρει αμινοξέα αλλά για ενέργεια*(γλυκογόνο)*


Οι πρωτείνες (και τα αμινοξέα αφού διασπαστούν αυτές), δεν δίνουν *γλυκογόνο* (πολυμερές γλυκόζης), μεταβολίζονται μόνο σε *γλυκόζη*. 
Επίσης ο οργανισμός προσαρμόζεται στο απόθεμα αμινοξέων στο σώμα και προσαρμόζει (μειώνει ή αυξάνει) την οξείδωση τους ανάλογα.




> Μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε πρωτείνη ή αμινοξέα(ή και τα 2) επειδή τότε είναι αυξημένη η πρωτεινοσύνθεση και* γρήγορους υδ/κες για* αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου, *μείωση του καταβολισμού και αύξηση της ινσουλίνης για τη δημιουργία αναβολικού περιβάλλοντος*...


Η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα και  μόνο με την παρουσία αμινοξέων, άνευ υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή, οπότε ο καταβολισμός και η ινσουλίνη τακτοποιούνται και χωρίς καθόλου υδ/κα.




> Προσωπικά προτείνω 3 γρ πρωτείνης ανά  κιλό σωματικού βάρους και λήψη υδ/κα τέτοια ώστε να χάνεις περίπου μισό  κιλό την εβδομάδα. Το δεύτερο το βρίσκεις εμπειρικά και όσο περνά ο  καιρός προφανώς μειώνεται..


Jimmy αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις σχετικά μικρή πείρα (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος) άρα βάσει ποιών ερευνών προτείνεις τέτοια πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης;

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν έχει άμεση σχέση το απόθεμα αμινοξέων στο σώμα με την διάσπαση πρωτεινών επειδή ο οργανισμός δεν διασπά τις πρωτείνες για να πάρει αμινοξέα αλλά για ενέργεια(γλυκογόνο). Συνεπώς δεν κολλάει αυτό που λες για τα 24 γρ. 
> Μετά την προπόνηση παίρνουμε πρωτείνη ή αμινοξέα(ή και τα 2) επειδή τότε είναι αυξημένη η πρωτεινοσύνθεση και γρήγορους υδ/κες για αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου, μείωση του καταβολισμού και αύξηση της ινσουλίνης για τη δημιουργία αναβολικού περιβάλλοντος...


ναι ρε συ καταλαβαινω τι γραφεις,αλλα δεν καταλαβαινεις τι σου γραφω εγω..
007 τοσα ποστ τωρα προσπαθω να σου πεω οτι αυτο που γραφεις,απλα δεν γινεται μετα απο μια προπονα..
αν κανεις κατι σε μαραθωνιο,νταξ εκει γινεται ευκολα..
το χω γραψει με 3-4 διαφορετικους τροπους οτι για να γινει πρεπει να μην τρεφεσαι σωστα κατα την διαρκεια της μερα,η να κανεις αυστηρη αγωνιστικη διατροφη(διαιτα)...
γιαυτο κ οσοι ειναι αγωνιστικοι,μες την διαιτα τους χανουν μυικο ιστο στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.

εντιτ,κ οτι εγραψε ο αντρικος πιο πανω.. :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> .
> 
> *Η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα και μόνο με την παρουσία αμινοξέων*, άνευ υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή, οπότε ο καταβολισμός και η ινσουλίνη τακτοποιούνται και χωρίς καθόλου υδ/κα.
> 
> ;


εδω διαφωνω...

----------


## Manos1989

Τελικά να βάζουμε υδ/κα ή όχι ρε παιδιά?
Εγώ έχω και το 1/3 του ημερήσιου υδ/κα μου στο μεταπροπονητικό(80γ wms)...τσάμπα πάει? :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Τελικά να βάζουμε υδ/κα ή όχι ρε παιδιά?
> Εγώ έχω και το 1/3 του ημερήσιου υδ/κα μου στο μεταπροπονητικό(80γ wms)...τσάμπα πάει?


τσαμπα δεν παει,αλλα τοση ποσοτητα δεν ειναι απαραιτητη..

δεδομενο οτι θα φας ενα πληρες γευμα με υ/α μετα..

----------


## Manos1989

> τσαμπα δεν παει,αλλα τοση ποσοτητα δεν ειναι απαραιτητη..
> 
> δεδομενο οτι θα φας ενα πληρες γευμα με υ/α μετα..


ε κοίτα,θέλω να περιορίζω τον υδ/κα στα 3 πρώτα γεύματα της ημέρας συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του μεταπροπονητικού,οπότε αναγκαστικά πάει 70γ carb σε κάθε γεύμα.Ασε που είναι μόνο 3 μέρες την εβδομάδα αυτό μιας και ακολουθώ HST.
Εκτός αυτού,ο Devil μου το πρότεινε κι εγώ ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές του :01. Razz:

----------


## Zylo

> ε κοίτα,θέλω να περιορίζω τον υδ/κα στα 3 πρώτα γεύματα της ημέρας συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του μεταπροπονητικού,οπότε αναγκαστικά πάει 70γ carb σε κάθε γεύμα.Ασε που είναι μόνο 3 μέρες την εβδομάδα αυτό μιας και ακολουθώ HST.
> Εκτός αυτού,ο Devil μου το πρότεινε κι εγώ ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές του


καλα δε χρειαζετε να μας λες και το ονομα του ανωμαλου :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> ε κοίτα,θέλω να περιορίζω τον υδ/κα στα 3 πρώτα γεύματα της ημέρας συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του μεταπροπονητικού,οπότε αναγκαστικά πάει 70γ carb σε κάθε γεύμα.Ασε που είναι μόνο 3 μέρες την εβδομάδα αυτό μιας και ακολουθώ HST.
> Εκτός αυτού,ο Devil μου το πρότεινε κι εγώ ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές του


ναι καλα,γενικα ο καθενας κανει οτι νομιζει οτι ταιριαζει καλυτερα με το προγραμμα διατροφης/προπονας που κανει..
δεν ξερω τι ειναι σωστο κ τι λαθος,παρα μονο οταν μιλαω για μενα.

εγω ας πουμε,μοιραζω τον υ/α παντου μες την μερα,αναλογα..δεν εχω ποτε μικρες κ μεγαλες ποσοτητες υ/α,οπως δεν εχω αυξομοιωσεις στην πρωτεινη μου,ανα φορα που την περνω με γευματα η συμπληρωματα..

οποτε οπως βολευεται ο καθεις,αλλα τοσος υ/ας για μετα την προπονα,νομιζω οτι ειναι περιτος..δεν θα σου κανει κακο,απτην αλλη γιατι ειναι δυσκολο σχετικα να λιπωσεις με την εκει προσληψη του ετσι κ αλλιως..

----------


## Andrikos

> εδω διαφωνω...



Οκ, βάσει ποιών αποδείξεων; Υπάρχουν αμέτρητες έρευνες στο θέμα, όλες δείχνουν το ίδιο, οπότε καλύτερα  να μην πάμε στη ξύλινη συζήτηση τύπου  "ναι, αλλά μπορεί άλλες έρευνες να δείχνουν κάτι άλλο και ο Αντρέας να παραθέτει αυτές που τον συμφέρουν μπλα μπλα μπλα".  Αν έχεις επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση για το αντίθετο θα με ενδιέφερε να την δω όμως.


Amino Acids. 2009 Jul;37(2):333-9. Epub  2008 Aug 5.
*Human insulinotropic response to oral ingestion of native and hydrolysed whey protein.*

Power O, Hallihan A, Jakeman P.
Human  Science Research Unit, Department of Physical Education and Sports  Science, University of Limerick, Limerick, Ireland. orla.power@ul.ie
*Abstract*

The  insulinotropic response to the ingestion of whey protein and whey  protein hydrolysate, independent of carbohydrate, is not known. This  study examined the effect of protein hydrolysis on the insulinotropic  response to the ingestion of whey protein. Sixteen healthy males  ingested a 500 mL solution containing either 45 g of whey protein (WPI)  or whey protein hydrolysate (WPH). The estimated rate of gastric  emptying was not altered by hydrolysis of the protein [18 (3) vs. 23 (3)  min, n = 16; P = 0.15]. Maximum plasma insulin concentration (Cmax)  occurred later (40 vs. 60 min) and was 28% [234 (26) vs. 299 (31) mM, P =  0.018] greater following ingestion of the WPH compared to the WPI  leading to a 43% increase [7.6 (0.9) vs. 10.8 (2.6) nM, P = 0.21] in the  AUC of insulin for the WPH. Of the amino acids with known  insulinotropic properties only Phe demonstrated a significantly greater  maximal concentration [C (max); 65 (2) vs. 72 (3) microM, n = 16; P =  0.01] and increase (+22%) in AUC following ingestion of the WPH.* In  conclusion, ingestion of whey protein is an effective insulin  secretagogue.* Hydrolysis of whey protein prior to ingestion augments the  maximal insulin concentration by a mechanism that is unrelated to  gastric emptying of the peptide solution.

----------


## giannis64

Ανδρέα δεν ξέρω τι λέει η έρευνα αυτή, αλλά σε κάποια συζήτηση που είχα με τους διαιτολόγους που παρακολουθούν τον αδελφό μου, και τους έθεσα αυτήν την άποψη, μόνο που δεν γέλασαν.
η ερώτηση τους στην ερώτηση μου ήταν η εξής....

για να δοκιμάσεις κάτι σε έναν υγιή άνθρωπο αν δουλεύει, θα πρέπει να δεις τι δουλεύει σε κάποιον ο οποίος έχει συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα γιατί σε αυτόν θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα να ανταποκρίνονται σε γρήγορους ρυθμούς και είναι απόλυτα ορατά.

και με ρώτησαν.... 

αν κάποιος πάθει υπογλυκαιμία, θα του δώσεις αμινοξέα η ζάχαρη?

----------


## Andrikos

> Ανδρέα δεν ξέρω τι λέει η έρευνα αυτή, αλλά σε κάποια συζήτηση που είχα με τους διαιτολόγους που παρακολουθούν τον αδελφό μου, και τους έθεσα αυτήν την άποψη, μόνο που δεν γέλασαν.
> η ερώτηση τους στην ερώτηση μου ήταν η εξής....
> 
> για να δοκιμάσεις κάτι σε έναν υγιή άνθρωπο αν δουλεύει, θα πρέπει να δεις τι δουλεύει σε κάποιον ο οποίος έχει συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα γιατί σε αυτόν θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα να ανταποκρίνονται σε γρήγορους ρυθμούς και είναι απόλυτα ορατά.
> 
> και με ρώτησαν.... 
> 
> αν κάποιος πάθει υπογλυκαιμία, θα του δώσεις αμινοξέα η ζάχαρη?


 :01. Mr. Green: Ναι ωραία ζάχαρη θα δώσεις αλλά είναι δίλημμα για άλλο θέμα , για τον έλεγχο της γλυκόζης , όχι για το πώς το πάγκρεας εκκρίνει την ινσουλίνη, είναι συγγενή θέματα αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο. Οπότε δεν μιλάω για το τι ανεβάζει την γλυκόζη του αίματος, αλλά για το τι ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη , εδώ δεν τιθεται δίλημμα , και ο υδατάνθρακας ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη και η πρωτείνη.

Και όντως πως τα αμινοξέα ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη δεν το ξέρουν και πολλοί διαιτολόγοι, σπάνια γνώση σε πτυχιούχους. Η επίκληση στην αυθεντία δεν δουλεύει πάντα. Θα μπορούσε να μην έχω σχετικές σπουδές αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι , είναι θέμα αποδείξεων σε ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα , όχι διαπιστεύσεων σε ένα ευρύ αντικείμενο.

----------


## giannis64

> *Η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα και μόνο με την παρουσία αμινοξέων*, άνευ υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή, οπότε ο καταβολισμός και η ινσουλίνη τακτοποιούνται και χωρίς καθόλου υδ/κα.


 
Ανδρέα για άλλο μιλούσαμε, για την γλυκόζη στο αίμα μου ανέφερες εσύ. τέλος πάντων.
αν και ο αριθμός γλυκόζης στο αίμα έχει άμεση σχέση με τον αριθμό της ινσουλίνης.

και ναι η πρωτεΐνη και τα αμινοξέα ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη, αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό όσο ένας απλός υδατάνθρακας.

και γιατί να μην πάρω έναν υδατάνθρακα μετά την προπόνηση και να το χρησιμοποιήσω για αυτόν τον λόγο και να πάρω τα αμινο για τα χρησιμοποιήσει και να τα διοχετεύσει ο οργανισμός μου για διαφορετικό λόγο.

άσε γιατί σε αυτήν  την συζήτηση έχουμε αναλωθεί και σε αρκετά άλλα τοπικ.

αλλά ρε συ Ανδρέα βλέπω ότι για πολλά θέματα έχεις διαφορετική άποψη.
βαλε στο θέμα με τις διατροφές μας την διατροφή σου. είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω την διαφορετικότητα που έχεις από τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## Andrikos

> Ανδρέα για άλλο μιλούσαμε, για την γλυκόζη στο αίμα μου ανέφερες εσύ. τέλος πάντων.
> αν και ο αριθμός γλυκόζης στο αίμα έχει άμεση σχέση με τον αριθμό της ινσουλίνης.
> 
> και ναι η πρωτεΐνη και τα αμινοξέα ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη, αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό όσο ένας απλός υδατάνθρακας.
> 
> και γιατί να μην πάρω έναν υδατάνθρακα μετά την προπόνηση και να το χρησιμοποιήσω για αυτόν τον λόγο και να πάρω τα αμινο για τα χρησιμοποιήσει και να τα διοχετεύσει ο οργανισμός μου για διαφορετικό λόγο.
> 
> άσε γιατί σε αυτήν  την συζήτηση έχουμε αναλωθεί και σε αρκετά άλλα τοπικ.
> 
> ...


Η whey είναι πολύ ινσουλινογενής, όσο και οι υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη υδ/κες. Δεν ακολουθώ ρομποτικά μια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή με ευλάβεια όπως γίνεται στο bodybuilding  , απλά προσέχω τις θερμίδες μου  σχετικά και τρώω αρκετό κρέας , δεν θεωρώ ότι κάνω κάτι το φαντεζί και δε θα ήθελα να τη γράψω όχι γιατί είναι επτασφράγιστο μυστικό  αλλά γιατί η διατροφή αυτή κάνει σε εμένα, σε κάποιον άλλον μπορεί να είναι κακή επιλογή και δεν θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω σε κάτι τέτοιο, ελπίζω να γίνει σεβαστό το αίτημά μου.

----------


## koni

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά?Ειμαι 180cm και 83 κιλά.Τι πρόγραμμα λέτε να ακολουθήσω?Γράμμωση ή όγκο?Εχω μπερδευτεί...

----------


## alexis

παιδια να ροτισω κατι τονο σε κονσερβα ποσες φορες μπορω να τροω την εβδομαδα ?? ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου ..

----------


## Manos1989

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά?Ειμαι 180cm και 83 κιλά.Τι πρόγραμμα λέτε να ακολουθήσω?Γράμμωση ή όγκο?Εχω μπερδευτεί...


Εσύ θα επιλέξεις τι θες να κάνεις.....Πώς είναι το σώμα σου τώρα?Πόσο bf έχεις?
Δεστα αυτά και διάλεξε τι σε εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα....
Δηλαδή άμα είσαι 20% λίπος μη μπεις όγκο γιατί θα φτάσεις 25 ας πούμε και θα τρέχεις και δεν θα φτάνεις.Ο καθένας τις επιλογές του βέβαια.

----------


## koni

> Εσύ θα επιλέξεις τι θες να κάνεις.....Πώς είναι το σώμα σου τώρα?Πόσο bf έχεις?
> Δεστα αυτά και διάλεξε τι σε εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα....
> Δηλαδή άμα είσαι 20% λίπος μη μπεις όγκο γιατί θα φτάσεις 25 ας πούμε και θα τρέχεις και δεν θα φτάνεις.Ο καθένας τις επιλογές του βέβαια.


Δεν έχω μετρηθει.Δεν έχω λίπος,εκτος απο την περιοχή της κοιλιάς.
Θα ήθελα να πάρω λίγο όγκο,αλλά μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τρώω παραπάνω θερμίδες από αυτες που χρειάζομαι.2800 θερμίδες υπολόγισα ότι πρέπει να παίρνω για διατήρηση και με το πρόγραμμα που έχω φτιάξει,φτάνω μετά βίας τις 2500!Σκάω από το φαί!

----------


## Zylo

> παιδια να ροτισω κατι τονο σε κονσερβα ποσες φορες μπορω να τροω την εβδομαδα ?? ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου ..


μην τρως πανω απο 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα...3 και πολυ ειναι!!!

----------


## alexis

> μην τρως πανω απο 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα...3 και πολυ ειναι!!!


οκ 2-3 θα τρωο. παραπανω δεν κανει γιατι εχει συντηρητικα??

----------


## savage

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ρε παιδιά?Ειμαι 180cm και 83 κιλά.Τι πρόγραμμα λέτε να ακολουθήσω?Γράμμωση ή όγκο?Εχω μπερδευτεί...


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=11024

διαβασε αυτο να σου λυσει μερικως τις αποριες σου.

στους αραχαριους δεν υπαρχει ογκος και γραμμωση,υπαρχει αυξηση του μυικου ιστου και καυση λιπους.αυτα κατ'ουσιαν συμβαινουν ταυτοχρονα με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις(πχ φοβερα εκτομορφα ατομα οπου εκει δεν υπαρχει κατ'ουσιαν λιπος για να χαθει )

----------


## koni

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=11024
> 
> διαβασε αυτο να σου λυσει μερικως τις αποριες σου.
> 
> στους αραχαριους δεν υπαρχει ογκος και γραμμωση,υπαρχει αυξηση του μυικου ιστου και καυση λιπους.αυτα κατ'ουσιαν συμβαινουν ταυτοχρονα με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις(πχ φοβερα εκτομορφα ατομα οπου εκει δεν υπαρχει κατ'ουσιαν λιπος για να χαθει )


Σε ευχαριστω.Απλα εχω μπερδευτει γιατι δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα 2 προγραμματα του γυμναστηριου να ακολουθησω(όγκο ή γράμμωση).
Διαβασα το αρθρο σου.ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!

----------


## Zylo

> οκ 2-3 θα τρωο. παραπανω δεν κανει γιατι εχει συντηρητικα??


εχουν ενα συστατικο που δε κανει καλο αλλα δε θυμαμαι πως το λενε

----------


## κουλης

> εχουν ενα συστατικο που δε κανει καλο αλλα δε θυμαμαι πως το λενε


νατριο μηπως? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

Υδραργυρο :01. Mr. Green: 

Ηeavy metal!!

----------


## Zylo

> Υδραργυρο
> 
> Ηeavy metal!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

> Υδραργυρο
> 
> Ηeavy metal!!


τρωμε θερμομετραα :02. Shock:

----------


## jimmy007

> Οι πρωτείνες (και τα αμινοξέα αφού διασπαστούν αυτές), δεν δίνουν *γλυκογόνο* (πολυμερές γλυκόζης), μεταβολίζονται μόνο σε *γλυκόζη*. 
> Επίσης ο οργανισμός προσαρμόζεται στο απόθεμα αμινοξέων στο σώμα και προσαρμόζει (μειώνει ή αυξάνει) την οξείδωση τους ανάλογα.
> 
> Η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα και  μόνο με την παρουσία αμινοξέων, άνευ υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή, οπότε ο καταβολισμός και η ινσουλίνη τακτοποιούνται και χωρίς καθόλου υδ/κα.
> 
> 
> Jimmy αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις σχετικά μικρή πείρα (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος) άρα βάσει ποιών ερευνών προτείνεις τέτοια πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης;


 Συμφωνώ με τον Γιάννη. Τα αμινοξέα(πόσο μάλλον η πρωτείνη) δεν έχουν την ίδια επίδραση στην έκκριση ινσουλίνης με τους απλούς υδ/κες.
Τώρα σχετικά με τη διαφορά γλυκόζης και γλυκογόνου έχεις δίκιο.. :03. Thumb up: 
Προτείνω 3 γρ/κιλό σωματικού βάρους γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των διάφορων ερευνών




> ναι ρε συ καταλαβαινω τι γραφεις,αλλα δεν καταλαβαινεις τι σου γραφω εγω..
> 007 τοσα ποστ τωρα προσπαθω να σου πεω οτι αυτο που γραφεις,απλα δεν γινεται μετα απο μια προπονα..
> αν κανεις κατι σε μαραθωνιο,νταξ εκει γινεται ευκολα..
> το χω γραψει με 3-4 διαφορετικους τροπους οτι για να γινει πρεπει να μην τρεφεσαι σωστα κατα την διαρκεια της μερα,η να κανεις αυστηρη αγωνιστικη διατροφη(διαιτα)...
> γιαυτο κ οσοι ειναι αγωνιστικοι,μες την διαιτα τους χανουν μυικο ιστο στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.
> 
> εντιτ,κ οτι εγραψε ο αντρικος πιο πανω..


Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι εξαντλείται το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται. Και εμείς το θέλουμε ανεβασμένο μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη..

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι εξαντλείται το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται. Και εμείς το θέλουμε ανεβασμένο μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη..


οχι απλα..

για ναχεις πρωτεινοσυνθση μυικη,δεν θες ανεβασμενο γλυκογονο.αμεσα..
με το ποστ γευμα που θα κανεις θα σαι καλυμενος.

τεσπα,περι ο ρεξεως συζηταμε τοσα ποστ τωρα,απλα αυτο που λεω εγω(κ το χω ξαναγραψει πολλακις) ειναι οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητος ο υ/ας σε εκεινη την φαση..
οι μελετες επι τουτου(ειναι αρκετες)..ακομα κ σκετα αμινο να παρεις μετα την προπονα θα σαι οκ..

ο καθεις κανει οπως βολευεται..αλλα οι ερευνες αλλα λενε,οποτε καλο ειναι να τις εχουμε κ λιγο στα υποψιν για να μην κανουμε περιττα πραγματα,η χωρις λογο..

----------


## Galletiosfp

> Συμφωνώ με τον Γιάννη. Τα αμινοξέα(πόσο μάλλον η πρωτείνη) δεν έχουν την ίδια επίδραση στην έκκριση ινσουλίνης με τους απλούς υδ/κες.
> Τώρα σχετικά με τη διαφορά γλυκόζης και γλυκογόνου έχεις δίκιο..
> Προτείνω 3 γρ/κιλό σωματικού βάρους γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των διάφορων ερευνών
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι εξαντλείται το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται. Και εμείς το θέλουμε ανεβασμένο μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη..


Αμα περνω ενα scoop πρωτεϊνη κατα την διαρκεια της μερας (εκτος απο αυτο το πρωι κ το μεταπροπ) ποση ωρα διαφορα πρεπει να εχει απο το φαγητο ? και να το μετρησω σαν γευμα ?

----------


## κουλης

> Αμα περνω ενα scoop πρωτεϊνη κατα την διαρκεια της μερας (εκτος απο αυτο το πρωι κ το μεταπροπ) ποση ωρα διαφορα πρεπει να εχει απο το φαγητο ? και να το μετρησω σαν γευμα ?


αμα το παρεις σαν μεταπροπονητικο μετα απο 40λεπτα με μια ωρα φαε κανονικα στερεη τροφη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

αυτο που ειπε ο διονυσης ειναι το πιο συμαντικο και πρεπει να περασει σε ολων το μυαλο.

αναλογα στους στοχους του καθε ενα, αναλογα στο ρυθμο του μεταβολησμου, αναλογα στην ηλικια, αναλογα, αναλογα αναλογα....

δεν υπαρχει τιποτα στανταρ..
αλλο μεταπροπονητικο δουλευει σε μενα αλλο σε αλλον. 
αλλο ρυθμο πρωτεινοσυνθεσης εχει ο ενας αλλον ο αλλος.

----------


## savage

> Σε ευχαριστω.Απλα εχω μπερδευτει γιατι δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα 2 προγραμματα του γυμναστηριου να ακολουθησω(όγκο ή γράμμωση).
> Διαβασα το αρθρο σου.ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!


ευχαριστω κονι.χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε το αρθρο μου.

μαλλον ομως δε το κατανοησες επαρκως.το αρθρο αυτο ακριβως  προσπαθει να σου πει.οτι δε χρειαζεται να ακολουθησεις σωνει και καλα κατι απο τα 2. 

το αρθρο προσπαθει να καταρριψει το μυθο οτι ογκος=ντε και καλα αυξηση του σωματικου βαρους(και μαλιστα μεγαλη).

ογκος=αυξηση αλιπης μαζας,οχι απαραιτητα σωματικου βαρους.

αν οτι χανεις σε λιπος το κερδιζεις σε αλιπη μαζα,τοτε δεν αλλαζει το βαρος σου αλλα η συσταση μαζας σωματος και η εικονα σου θα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικη.

οποτε επειδη υποθετω εισαι αρχαριος,απλα ειναι τα πραματα.
τρωγε 6 ποιοτικα γευματα τη μερα(με πρωτεινη χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη υδατανθρακα και μερικα καλα λιπαρα),κανε σκυλισια προπονηση στα βαρη,κανε και λιγη αεροβια μετα τα βαρη,και δε χρειαζεται να το ψειρίζεις πολυ τωρα στην αρχη το πραμα.
αν δεις οτι εξακολουθεις να μην παιρνεις μυικο ογκο,αυξησε λιγο ακομα το φαι σου,αν παλι δεις οτι λιπωνεις πιο γρηγορα απ'οσο πρεπει σημαινει οτι τρως πιο πολυ απ'οσο θα επρεπε οποτε ειτε κοψε λιγο φαι ειτε βαλε λιγη αεροβια ακομα.

ελπιζω να βοηθησα :08. Toast:

----------


## noz1989

> Συμφωνώ με τον Γιάννη. Τα αμινοξέα(πόσο μάλλον η πρωτείνη) δεν έχουν την ίδια επίδραση στην έκκριση ινσουλίνης με τους απλούς υδ/κες.
> Τώρα σχετικά με τη διαφορά γλυκόζης και γλυκογόνου έχεις δίκιο..
> Προτείνω 3 γρ/κιλό σωματικού βάρους γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των διάφορων ερευνών
> 
> 
> 
> *Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι εξαντλείται το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται. Και εμείς το θέλουμε ανεβασμένο μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη*..


Βασικα μειωνεται πολυ πιο λιγο απο οσο νομιζεις!

Και οπως εχουμε ξανα πει η κυρια πηγη ενεργειας ειναι το atp και οχι το γλυκογονο..

Επισης, ποιες ερευνες προτεινουν 3γρ πρωτεινης????... Παρεθεσε μερικες...

----------


## beefmeup

> αυτο που ειπε ο διονυσης ειναι το πιο συμαντικο και πρεπει να περασει σε ολων το μυαλο.
> 
> αναλογα στους στοχους του καθε ενα, αναλογα στο ρυθμο του μεταβολησμου, αναλογα στην ηλικια, αναλογα, αναλογα αναλογα....
> 
> δεν υπαρχει τιποτα στανταρ..
> αλλο μεταπροπονητικο δουλευει σε μενα αλλο σε αλλον. 
> αλλο ρυθμο πρωτεινοσυνθεσης εχει ο ενας αλλον ο αλλος.


ναι μωρε αυτο.. :03. Thumb up: 

εχεις τις ερευνες σαν μια αναφορα,αλλα μετα αν εσυ περνεις υ/α μετα την προπονα κ δεν λιπωνεις φουσκωνεις κλπ,γιατι οχι??
απτην αλλη μπορει να τρως μετα απο αρκετη ωρα,οποτε οντως παει αναλογα πολλα πραγματα..

εγω μιλαω για εμενα που τρωω στο μισαωρο μετα το ποστ σεηκ μου..
σε καποιον αλλο αυτο ειναι σιγουρα διαφορετικο..

----------


## giannis64

> Βασικα μειωνεται πολυ πιο λιγο απο οσο νομιζεις!
> 
> Και οπως εχουμε ξανα πει η κυρια πηγη ενεργειας ειναι το atp και οχι το γλυκογονο..
> 
> Επισης, *ποιες ερευνες προτεινουν 3γρ πρωτεινης*????... Παρεθεσε μερικες...


σε αυτα τα ποσοστα υπαρχουν αρκετες νομιζω για φαση ογκου..

----------


## Galletiosfp

Δεν λεω αυτο....κατα το της 4-5 περνω ενα ακομα ....απλα ποση ωρα πριν πρεπει να εχω φαι? κ θα το μετρησω σαν γευμα ? η΄οχι?

----------


## noz1989

> σε αυτα τα ποσοστα υπαρχουν αρκετες νομιζω για φαση ογκου..


 Μηπως αναφερονται σε 3 γρ ανα *μυικο* κιλο???

----------


## giannis64

> Μηπως αναφερονται σε 3 γρ ανα *μυικο* κιλο???


 
ετσι ειναι περισοτερη η ποσοτητα που λες εσυ.
εσυ για να καταλαβω την βλεπεις την ποσοτητα λιγη η πολυ?

----------


## noz1989

> ετσι ειναι περισοτερη η ποσοτητα που λες εσυ.
> εσυ για να καταλαβω την βλεπεις την ποσοτητα λιγη η πολυ?


Γιατι ειναι πιο πολυ ρε Γιαννη?? 

Το παιδι (jimmy007) ειτε θα αναφερετε σε 3 γρ συνολικου σωματικου βαρους η σε αλιπη μαζα!

Εγω αναφερομαι σε ενα μικρο μερος της αλιπης μαζας, που ειναι ο μυικος ιστος!

Εγω την ποσοτητα την βλεπω πολυ, αν αναφερετε σε συνολικο σωματικο βαρος για ατομα που δεν χρησιμοποιουν εργογονα..

Μπορει να κανω και λαθος... απλα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου.. :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

3 γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι. αν μιλεισουμε για κιλα μυικου βαρους τα ποσοστα θα πρεπει να ειναι μικροτερα μιας και ειναι πιο λιγα σε ενα σωμα.
πχ 80 κιλα σωμα μικτα χ 3γρ ανα κικλο ειναι 240γρ πρωτεινη ανα μερα.

το σωμα αυτο με 10% λιπος και μερικα νερα θα ειναι περιπου 65 κιλα μυικα. αρα 65χ3γρ = 195 γρ πρωτεινης.
δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβες.

edit: μιλαμε σε φαση ογκου και σε νατουραλ κατασταση.

----------


## jimmy007

> οχι απλα..
> 
> για ναχεις πρωτεινοσυνθση μυικη,δεν θες ανεβασμενο γλυκογονο.αμεσα..
> με το ποστ γευμα που θα κανεις θα σαι καλυμενος.


Δεν θα επιτύχεις όμως τη μέγιστη ευνατή έκκριση των αναβολικών ΣΟΥ ορμονών.
(τονίζω το ΣΟΥ για να μην παρεξηγηθώ)




> Αμα περνω ενα scoop πρωτεϊνη κατα την διαρκεια της μερας (εκτος απο αυτο το πρωι κ το μεταπροπ) ποση ωρα διαφορα πρεπει να εχει απο το φαγητο ? και να το μετρησω σαν γευμα ?


Δεν πειράζει να το πάρεις και μαζί με το φαγητό. Αν πάλι επιμένεις να το πάρεις ξεχωριστά, μετράει σαν μικρό γεύμα αλλά δεν πειράζει τόσο πολύ να προσθέσεις ένα γεύμα. Δεν υπάρχει μαγικός αριθμός γευμάτων. Προσωπικά προτεινω(άλλοι θα διαφωνήσουν) να κάνεις γεύμα ανά 2-3,5 ώρες με εξαίρεση το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα.




> Βασικα μειωνεται πολυ πιο λιγο απο οσο νομιζεις!
> 
> Και οπως εχουμε ξανα πει η κυρια πηγη ενεργειας ειναι το atp και οχι το γλυκογονο..
> 
> Επισης, ποιες ερευνες προτεινουν 3γρ πρωτεινης????... Παρεθεσε μερικες...


Καταρχάς η φωσφοκρεατίνη μειώνεται αρκετά γρήγορα και για αυτό ο οργανισμός στρέφεται στο γλυκογόνο κυρίως και στη γλυκόζη.
Δεν έχω χρόνο αυτή τη στιγμή να ψάξω για έρευνες. Όταν βρω θα παραθέσω..




> αυτο που ειπε ο διονυσης ειναι το πιο συμαντικο και πρεπει να περασει σε ολων το μυαλο.
> 
> αναλογα στους στοχους του καθε ενα, αναλογα στο ρυθμο του μεταβολησμου, αναλογα στην ηλικια, αναλογα, αναλογα αναλογα....
> 
> δεν υπαρχει τιποτα στανταρ..
> αλλο μεταπροπονητικο δουλευει σε μενα αλλο σε αλλον. 
> αλλο ρυθμο πρωτεινοσυνθεσης εχει ο ενας αλλον ο αλλος.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## noz1989

> 3 γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι. αν μιλεισουμε για κιλα μυικου βαρους τα ποσοστα θα πρεπει να ειναι μικροτερα μιας και ειναι πιο λιγα σε ενα σωμα.
> πχ 80 κιλα σωμα μικτα χ 3γρ ανα κικλο ειναι 240γρ πρωτεινη ανα μερα.
> 
> το σωμα αυτο με 10% λιπος και μερικα νερα θα ειναι περιπου 65 κιλα μυικα. αρα 65χ3γρ = 195 γρ πρωτεινης.
> δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβες.
> 
> edit: μιλαμε σε φαση ογκου και σε νατουραλ κατασταση.


Το ιδιο λεμε... απλα λεω... οι ερευνες που λεει ο jimm007  σε ποιο απο τα 2 αναφερονται..

----------


## jimmy007

> Το ιδιο λεμε... απλα λεω... οι ερευνες που λεει ο jimm007  σε ποιο απο τα 2 αναφερονται..


Έχω διαβάσει έρευνες τόσο για άλιπη μάζα όσο και για συνολική. Εγώ βέβαια το είπα για συνολική...

----------


## Andrikos

> Συμφωνώ με τον Γιάννη. Τα αμινοξέα(πόσο μάλλον η πρωτείνη) δεν έχουν την ίδια επίδραση στην έκκριση ινσουλίνης με τους απλούς υδ/κες.
> Τώρα σχετικά με τη διαφορά γλυκόζης και γλυκογόνου έχεις δίκιο..
> Προτείνω 3 γρ/κιλό σωματικού βάρους γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των διάφορων ερευνών
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι εξαντλείται το γλυκογόνο. Απλά μειώνεται. Και εμείς το θέλουμε ανεβασμένο μετά από προπόνηση με βάρη..


Μπορείς να παραθέσεις αποδείξεις πως η whey δεν είναι ινσουλινογενής το ίδιο?

Επίσης μπορείς να παραθέσεις τις έρευνες αυτές να κάνω και εγώ τον μέσο όρο?




> αναλογα στους στοχους του καθε ενα, αναλογα στο ρυθμο του μεταβολησμου, αναλογα στην ηλικια, αναλογα, αναλογα αναλογα....
> 
> δεν υπαρχει τιποτα στανταρ..
> αλλο μεταπροπονητικο δουλευει σε μενα αλλο σε αλλον. 
> αλλο ρυθμο πρωτεινοσυνθεσης εχει ο ενας αλλον ο αλλος.


Είμαστε ένα σύνολο από κύτταρα που είναι και αυτά σύνολα από άτομα και μόρια ενώσεων. Οξυγόνο, άνθρακας, άζωτο, υδρογόνο και άλλα στοιχεία είναι μέσα μας και δημιουργούν ενώσεις. Αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι *ακριβώς τα ίδια* σε όλους, συμπεριφέρονται *με ακριβώς τον ίδιο τρόπο* στους δεσμούς που σχηματίζουν *σε όλους*. Γι' αυτό και οι εφαρμογές της χημείας και της φυσικής που είναι η βιοχημεία, η ιατρική , η διατροφολογία μπορούν να έρχονται σε γενικευμένα συμπεράσματα , *γι΄ αυτό γίνονται και οι έρευνες* , γιατί ναι μεν έχουμε διαφορετικά ονόματα, χρώμα μαλλιών, δέρματος, ζωές , δραστηριότητες κτλ αλλά κάποιες γνώσεις μπορούν να γενικευθούν σε όλους και να βοηθηθούν *όλοι* από μία έρευνα.Πώς κάνουμε *όλοι* βάρη και  *όλοι* βάζουμε μυική μάζα? Γιατί δεν κάνει* κανείς* μαραθώνιο για τον ίδιο λόγο αφού είμαστε όλοι τόσο διαφορετικοί πια?
Το επιχείρημα της "διαφορετικότητας" μπορεί να ισοπεδώσει οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για λογική κατανόηση του ανθρώπινου σώματος.




> Έχω διαβάσει έρευνες τόσο για άλιπη μάζα όσο και για συνολική. Εγώ βέβαια το είπα για συνολική...


Περιμένω να τις δω.

----------


## beefmeup

^^^
αντρικος,απλα,περαν των ερευνων που μας δινουν μια κατευθυνση,υπαρχει κ παραγοντας ανθρωπινο σωμα..αλλιως πως,καποια αποτελεσματα ειναι διαφορετικα απο δειγμα σε δειγμα ανα μελετη?

απλα τονιζω οτι υπαρχουν παργοντες,περαν των εργαστηριων κ της μοριακης δομης του σωματος,απτην διατροφη μεχρι μια ιδιαιτεροτητα που μπορει να χει στον οργανισμο του καποιος,που καθοριζουν το τελικο αποτελεσμα..
κ σιγουρα πανω σε αυτο,δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι,γιαυτο κ ολοι δεν βαζουμε μυς με τον ιδιο ρυθμο,η χανουμε λιπος αναλογα..
αν ηταν ετσι,ολα τα εργαστηριακα αποτελεσματα θα ηταν ιδια πανω σε ολους..
φυσικα,δεν γραφω οτι αυτο εννοεις για να μην παρεξηγειθω,η νομισεις οτι σου "βαζω" λογια που δεν εγραψες.

αν δεν βγει μια δευτερη ερευνα απο διαφορετικο εργαστηριο που να εχει ακριβως τα ιδια αποτελεσματα στο ιδιο φασμα δειγματων,τοτε περαν της μιας κατευθυνσης δεν εχουμε κ πολλα,μιας κ πολλες ερευνες καμια φορα γινονται για βιομηχανικα κερδη..πραγμα που πρεπει να λαμβανουμε υποψιν μας παντα..αλλιως αυτη η μαλακια που εχει βγαλει ο καρλον για την μυοστατινη δουλευει σε ολους καλα..υπαρχει ερευνα γιαυτο,μην το ξεχναμε..μπορει κ να ναι 2 πλεον,οι ερευνες.
ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να γραψω..

οποτε παρα πανω,παρολο που συμφωνω μαζι σου σε οτι εγραψες γενικα,εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο γιαννης εννοουσε,οτι το καθε σωμα ειναι διαφορετικο στην διαχειρηση των πραγματων που του δινουμε κ μετα το αποτελεσμα ειναι αναλογο αυτης.
το οποιο καθοριζεται απο αλλους λογους που αλλαζουν στον καθενα..η διαδικασιες μπορει αυτες καθ αυτες να ειναι ομοιες παντου,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι ιδιες.
οποτε μετα εχεις κ το trial and error,πανω σε πεπατημενες οδους.

----------


## giannis64

> ^^^
> 
> 
> ,εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο γιαννης εννοουσε,οτι το καθε σωμα ειναι διαφορετικο στην διαχειρηση των πραγματων που του δινουμε κ μετα το αποτελεσμα ειναι αναλογο αυτης.
> το οποιο καθοριζεται απο αλλους λογους που αλλαζουν στον καθενα..η διαδικασιες μπορει αυτες καθ αυτες να ειναι ομοιες παντου,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι ιδιες.
> οποτε μετα εχεις κ το trial and error,πανω σε πεπατημενες οδους.


ετσι ακριβως αλλα ο αντρικος εχει αυτην την μανια η να μην καταλαβενει τι θελουμε να γραψουμε η να μην θελει να καταλαβει..
ανδρεα σορυ αλλα ωρες ωρες εισαι ανυποφορα αντιδραστικος με ολα.

----------


## Andrikos

:01. Mr. Green:  

Γιάννη, είμαι αντιδραστικός γιατί αυτό με την διαφορετικότητα έχω βαρεθεί να το βλέπω στα φόρουμ. Το λέμε αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουμε καλά πού έχει εφαρμογή  και πού όχι. Ναι είμαστε διαφορετικοί αλλά όχι τόσο όσο νομίζουμε στο bodybuilding. Το θέμα της διαφορετικότητας , και κυρίως της εξατομίκευσης της διατροφής και της προπόνησης προφανώς στέκει  αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αγνοούμε τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών και να κινούμαστε μόνο με την αυτοπαρατήρηση. Προσωπικά δεν αποκλείω την αυτοπαρατήρηση (που έχει  συσχετιστεί για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω με τον σκληροπυρηνικό και ανηφορικό δρόμο στη σωματική διάπλαση) αλλά γιατί να αποκλείουμε τις έρευνες με το επιχείρημα της "διαφορετικότητας", δεν το βλέπω πολύ ρεαλιστικό. Επειδή ακούγεται σπασικλέ και επειδή ο Ronnie Coleman ενδεχομένως δεν ξέρει τι είναι το pubmed να κάνουμε βήματα πίσω; 
 Ναι είμαστε διαφορετικοί αλλά η διαφορετικότητα στο κλειστό περιβάλλον μίας έρευνας έχει μικρή διακύμανση. Και γι' αυτό κάνουμε τις έρευνες , ώστε το περιβάλλον να είναι κλειστό και αντικειμενικό, χωρίς μεταβλητές που να επηρεάζουν και να παρατηρήσουμε αυτήν την διακύμανση, που είναι όντως μικρή , και αφού είναι μικρή δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται η διαφορετικότητα σαν πρόφαση για να αγνοούμε στοιχεία που μπορούν να μας οδηγήσουν σε μια καλύτερη κατανόηση του σώματος.

----------


## beefmeup

εγω απτην αλλη κανω γυμναστικη,στο γυμναστηριο κ οχι σε ενα σωληνα εργαστηριου, σηκωνω πλακες κ τρωω φαγητο..

κ αυτο,καταλαβαινω οτι παιζει ρολο,κ επιφερει αλλαγες σε σχεση με το εγαστηριο.
οι συνθηκες αυτες ειναι αδυνατο να μεταφερθουν στην πραξη της καθημερινοτητας,κ αυτο ειναι που μας ενδιαφερει,αλλα κανει κ διαφορα νομιζω..

γενικα ειμαστε συμφωνοι σε οτι λεμε,αλλα καλο ειναι να κραταμε μια μεση οδο..
αν οχι για μας,τουλαχιστον για αυτον που προσπαθει να βγαλει ακρη διαβαζοντας ανοιχτα φορουμ.

----------


## giannis64

βρε  Ανδρέα και εγώ μέσα από τις έρευνες δοκιμάζω πράγματα. αλλά αν δεν δω κάποια διάφορα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι η έρευνα σε μένα δούλεψε, οπότε την βάζω στην άκρη. γιατί ίσως μπορεί να είμαι από τα άτομα που είναι η εξαίρεση. άλλωστε ακόμα και σε έρευνες υπάρχουν άτομα η ποντίκια κατά κύριο λόγο στα οποία υπήρχαν στάσιμα αποτελέσματα. 

και μάλλον πάλι δεν κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω. 

στο θέμα της ινσουλίνης ας πούμε....

όλοι γνωρίζουμε με ποιον τρόπο αντιδρά ένας οργανισμός στην ορμόνη αυτή, όλοι ξέρουμε τι αποτελέσματα μπορεί να έχει κάποιος όταν την λαμβάνει,
αλλά σε άλλον έχει 100% αποτέλεσμα και σε άλλον μπορεί να έχει 40% αποτέλεσμα. άλλος μπορεί να πάθει υπογλυκαιμία και άλλος μπορεί ο οργανισμός του να το ανεχτεί. δεν ξέρω αν και τώρα κατάλαβες τι σου λέω.

----------


## Andrikos

> βρε  Ανδρέα και εγώ μέσα από τις έρευνες δοκιμάζω πράγματα. αλλά αν δεν δω κάποια διάφορα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι η έρευνα σε μένα δούλεψε, οπότε την βάζω στην άκρη. γιατί ίσως μπορεί να είμαι από τα άτομα που είναι η εξαίρεση. άλλωστε ακόμα και σε έρευνες υπάρχουν άτομα η ποντίκια κατά κύριο λόγο στα οποία υπήρχαν στάσιμα αποτελέσματα. 
> 
> και μάλλον πάλι δεν κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω. 
> 
> στο θέμα της ινσουλίνης ας πούμε....
> 
> όλοι γνωρίζουμε με ποιον τρόπο αντιδρά ένας οργανισμός στην ορμόνη αυτή, όλοι ξέρουμε τι αποτελέσματα μπορεί να έχει κάποιος όταν την λαμβάνει,
> αλλά σε άλλον έχει 100% αποτέλεσμα και σε άλλον μπορεί να έχει 40% αποτέλεσμα. άλλος μπορεί να πάθει υπογλυκαιμία και άλλος μπορεί ο οργανισμός του να το ανεχτεί. δεν ξέρω αν και τώρα κατάλαβες τι σου λέω.


Ναι καταλαβαίνω, απλά δεν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο όσο αφήνεται να εννοηθεί στα διάφορα ερεθίσματα. Π.χ αν πάρουμε 100 ανθρώπους και τους "εκθέσουμε" σε καθιστικό τρόπο ζωής με υπερθερμιδική διατροφή η αντίδραση σε αυτό το ερέθισμα θα είναι γενικευμένη σε όλους, όλοι θα καταλήξουν παχύσαρκοι με καρδιαγγειακά προβλήματα.  Μπορεί να υπάρχει μία μικρή διαβάθμιση στο πόσα κιλά θα πάρει ο καθένας , πότε θα αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα υγείας κτλ αλλά κανείς δεν θα φαίνεται σαν αθλητής από αυτό το πείραμα. 




> εγω απτην αλλη κανω γυμναστικη,στο γυμναστηριο κ οχι σε ενα σωληνα εργαστηριου, σηκωνω πλακες κ τρωω φαγητο..
> 
> κ αυτο,καταλαβαινω οτι παιζει ρολο,κ επιφερει αλλαγες σε σχεση με το εγαστηριο.
> οι συνθηκες αυτες ειναι αδυνατο να μεταφερθουν στην πραξη της καθημερινοτητας,κ αυτο ειναι που μας ενδιαφερει,αλλα κανει κ διαφορα νομιζω..
> 
> γενικα ειμαστε συμφωνοι σε οτι λεμε,αλλα καλο ειναι να κραταμε μια μεση οδο..
> αν οχι για μας,τουλαχιστον για αυτον που προσπαθει να βγαλει ακρη διαβαζοντας ανοιχτα φορουμ.


Ωραία ο σωλήνας ας πούμε πως ο σωλήνας είναι άχρηστος , αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι κατά την γνώμη μου.Προφανώς δεν μένουμε στις έρευνες - άλλωστε δεν είναι όλες σε σωλήνα  εργαστηρίου - δεν είναι λιγες αυτές που είναι σε ανθρώπους που σηκώνουν  πλάκες και τρώνουν φαγητό.
 Όσον αφορά το "real life" μειονέκτημα των ερευνών το πίστευα και εγώ για χρόνια αυτό αλλά έχω αναθεωρήσει πάρα πολύ από τότε. Δεν είναι στην ουσία μειονέκτημα , είναι τρόπος απομόνωσης των μεταβλητών, βοηθά στο τέλος να δούμε πιο καθαρά. Είναι μία μεθολογία δοκιμασμένη και αποτελεσματική όχι στο να ανακαλύψουμε ξαφνικά την απόλυτη αλήθεια με μία έρευνα και να αρχίσουμε να φωνάζουμε στον δρόμο "ΕΥΡΗΚΑ-ΕΥΡΗΚΑ" .Συνήθως κάθε έρευνα δίνει μία μικρή πληροφόρηση , σαν το μέρος ενός παζλ. Και αυτό είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό για πολύ κόσμο , ακόμα περίσσότερο για έναν bodybuilder που βιάζεται να βρει  απαντήσεις σε όλα και θέλει να διαβάσει 2-3 άρθρα και να καταλάβει το bodybuilding , να βάλει 10 κιλά μυική μάζα την πρώτη εβδομάδα και την επόμενη να κάνει τον ειδικό στους κολλητούς του. :01. Mr. Green:  Και το τελευταίο είναι βγαλμένο μέσα από την ζωή 100% , δεν ακούω κουβέντα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω, απλά δεν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο όσο αφήνεται να εννοηθεί στα διάφορα ερεθίσματα. Π.χ αν πάρουμε 100 ανθρώπους και τους "εκθέσουμε" σε καθιστικό τρόπο ζωής με υπερθερμιδική διατροφή η αντίδραση σε αυτό το ερέθισμα θα είναι γενικευμένη σε όλους, όλοι θα καταλήξουν παχύσαρκοι με καρδιαγγειακά προβλήματα. Μπορεί να υπάρχει μία μικρή διαβάθμιση στο πόσα κιλά θα πάρει ο καθένας , πότε θα αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα υγείας κτλ αλλά κανείς δεν θα φαίνεται σαν αθλητής από αυτό το πείραμα.


καμια σχεση αυτο που σου ειπα εγω με αυτο που μου λες. τελος παντων...

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια  εχω διαβασει εδω ολα τα αρθρα με τις διατροφες ογκου κτλ και ολα αυτα για να φτιαξουμε μια σωστη διατροφη μα καλα ολα αυτα δεν τα ξερει ενας διατροφολογος να παμε και να τελειωνει το θεμα με τις διατροφες ετσι απλα :01. Wink:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Manos1989

> ρε παιδια  εχω διαβασει εδω ολα τα αρθρα με τις διατροφες ογκου κτλ και ολα αυτα για να φτιαξουμε μια σωστη διατροφη μα καλα ολα αυτα δεν τα ξερει ενας διατροφολογος να παμε και να τελειωνει το θεμα με τις διατροφες ετσι απλα


όχι και σε προκαλώ να πας σε 10.....αμφιβάλλω αν έστω ένας θα σου βγάλει ανάλογη διατροφή.
Πρέπει να έχει διαβάσει πάνω στο θέμα.....μια καλή επιλογή είναι ο Αντρίκος που είναι διατροφολόγος και διαβασμένος :01. Razz:

----------


## Marine

Πειραζει που καθε απογευμα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα??

ξερω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειμαι 1.97 124 κιλα  τι να μου κανουν 2 αυγουλακια??  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

τετοιες ερωτησεις εδω.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Marine

> τετοιες ερωτησεις εδω..


ναι εχεις δικιο my bad  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Μια χαρα κανεις.Απλα τσεκαρε που και που τη χοληστερολη σου.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> όχι και σε προκαλώ να πας σε 10.....αμφιβάλλω αν έστω ένας θα σου βγάλει ανάλογη διατροφή.
> Πρέπει να έχει διαβάσει πάνω στο θέμα.....μια καλή επιλογή είναι ο Αντρίκος που είναι διατροφολόγος και διαβασμένος


δλδ δεν υπαρχει μα καλα αυτη δεν ειναι η δουλεια του διατροφολογου ? μηπως υπαρχουν αλλοι για τον αθλητισμο :01. Wink:

----------


## κουλης

> Πειραζει που καθε απογευμα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα??
> 
> ξερω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειμαι 1.97 124 κιλα  τι να μου κανουν 2 αυγουλακια??


Και εγω τρελενομαι για αβγουλακια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andrikos

> δλδ δεν υπαρχει μα καλα αυτη δεν ειναι η δουλεια του διατροφολογου ? μηπως υπαρχουν αλλοι για τον αθλητισμο


Υπάρχουν εξειδικεύσεις για τον αθλητισμό  αφού αποκτήσει κάποιος το πτυχίο του διατροφολόγου αλλά και χωρίς αυτές όλοι οι διατροφολόγοι και οι διαιτολόγοι διδάσκονται διατροφικά ζητήματα που έχουν να κάνουν  με αθλητές.

@Jimmy 
Aκόμα περιμένω τις έρευνες.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Υπάρχουν εξειδικεύσεις για τον αθλητισμό  αφού αποκτήσει κάποιος το πτυχίο του διατροφολόγου αλλά και χωρίς αυτές όλοι οι διατροφολόγοι και οι διαιτολόγοι διδάσκονται διατροφικά ζητήματα που έχουν να κάνουν  με αθλητές.
> 
> @Jimmy 
> Aκόμα περιμένω τις έρευνες.


τελικα αμα παει καποιος σε διατροφολογο θα φτιαξει καμια διατροφη που θα το δωσει τα αποτελεσματα που θελει η θα χαλασει τσαμπα το καιρο του ???????? :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Andrikos

> τελικα αμα παει καποιος σε διατροφολογο θα φτιαξει καμια διατροφη που θα το δωσει τα αποτελεσματα που θελει η θα χαλασει τσαμπα το καιρο του ????????



Ακόμα και μέτριος διατροφολόγος μπορεί να βοηθήσει έναν έφηβο να μην κάνει χοντρές μαλακίες που βλέπω συνέχεια από εφήβους - το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους γυμναστές που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν έναν έφηβο με μερικές βασικές οδηγίες. Σίγουρα μπορείς να χάσεις τον καιρό σου όπως κάνουν πάρα πολλοί στα γυμναστήρια με το να  ακολουθείς διατροφικές συμβουλές περιοδικών , μη εγκυρων πληροφοριών στο διαδίκτυο και συμβουλές ημιμαθών φίλων.
Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι  να κάνεις και την δική σου έρευνα. Μην φοβάσαι να αμφισβητήσεις τις αυθεντίες, είτε είναι διατροφολόγοι, είτε γυμναστές, είτε κάποιος με πολύ καλό σώμα.Ενα πτυχίο ή ένα καλό σώμα από μόνο του δεν είναι πάντα διαπιστευτήριο γνώσεων.

----------


## Marine

> Πειραζει που καθε απογευμα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα??
> 
> ξερω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειμαι 1.97 124 κιλα  τι να μου κανουν 2 αυγουλακια??


Andriko θα σε πειραζε να μου πεις λιγο την αποψη σου??

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Andrikos

> Andriko θα σε πειραζε να μου πεις λιγο την αποψη σου??


Πεζοναύτη πιστεύω ότι έχεις περί τα 20 παραπανίσια κιλά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην διατροφή σου γενικά. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα αυγά μπορείς να βρεις στο blog μου σχετικό άρθρο.

----------


## stamos007

θελω να ρωτησω κατι!αν δεν κανω αλλο βαρη και αρχισω κολυμβητηριο με καταλληλη διατροφη θα εχω το αποτελεσμα που θελω η οχι?

----------


## StefPat

> θελω να ρωτησω κατι!αν δεν κανω αλλο βαρη και αρχισω κολυμβητηριο με καταλληλη διατροφη θα εχω το αποτελεσμα που θελω η οχι?


τι ακριβώς θέλεις;  :01. Smile:

----------


## stamos007

για την ακριβεια ενδυναμωση μυων και πιστευω πως ειναι εφικτο δεδομενου πως ειμαι 16 χρονων προς τα 17 και μια σωστη διατροφη θα με βοηθησει?

----------


## Galthazar

> Πειραζει που καθε απογευμα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα??
> 
> ξερω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειμαι 1.97 124 κιλα  τι να μου κανουν 2 αυγουλακια??


μετα απο προπονα ειναι?

----------


## StefPat

> Πειραζει που καθε απογευμα τρωω 6 ολοκληρα αυγα??
> 
> ξερω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειμαι 1.97 124 κιλα  τι να μου κανουν 2 αυγουλακια??


τσέκαρε κι εδώ: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BA%CE%BF%CF%82
(δώσε έμφαση στην τελευταία πρόταση του άρθρου  :01. Wink:  )

αν δν έχεις πρόβλημα με την χολιστερίνη. Αν κι ο κροκός παρά την καλή του πρωτεινούλα, έχει κι το λίπος του  :08. Turtle: 
Κι φυσικά αναλόγως τους στόχους σου!  :01. Smile:  Αν είσαι γράμμωση το ξεχνάς  :01. Razz:  (λογικά)

----------


## stamos007

τι λες στεφ μπορω να καταφερω ενδυναμωση μυων?

----------


## salpas18

καλισπερα στιν παρεα που λετε σημερα εδω στο νοσοκομιο που ειμαι επινα χημο και οπως παντα κοιταξα την θρεπτηκη αξια του χημου και απο τι ειδα εχει μεσα 120 γραμαρια υδατανθρακα στο ενα λιτρο και σκευτικα κατι μια και κανο ογκο εαν δεν προλαβο να κανο ενα γευμα θα μπορουσα να πιω ενα λιτρο χημο και ενα σκουπ προτεινη? και κατι αλλο ο χημος αποροφατε γρηγορα?

----------


## salpas18

> καλισπερα στιν παρεα που λετε σημερα εδω στο νοσοκομιο που ειμαι επινα χημο και οπως παντα κοιταξα την θρεπτηκη αξια του χημου και απο τι ειδα εχει μεσα 120 γραμαρια υδατανθρακα στο ενα λιτρο και σκευτικα κατι μια και κανο ογκο εαν δεν προλαβο να κανο ενα γευμα θα μπορουσα να πιω ενα λιτρο χημο και ενα σκουπ προτεινη? και κατι αλλο ο χημος αποροφατε γρηγορα?


??????

----------


## beefmeup

^^^

να κοιταξεις να μην εχει επιπροσθετη ζαχαρη ο χυμος που θα πιεις..αυτο.
κατα τα αλλα αφου λες οτι θες να βαλεις,πιες.

----------


## salpas18

> ^^^
> 
> να κοιταξεις να μην εχει επιπροσθετη ζαχαρη ο χυμος που θα πιεις..αυτο.
> κατα τα αλλα αφου λες οτι θες να βαλεις,πιες.


αντε beef εσενα περιμενα  :01. Razz:  κοιτα αυτος ο χυμος λεει οτι εχει 12.4 υδατανθρακα στα 100 μλ και απο κατο γραφη σακχαρα 12.2 δηλαδη ολο αυτο ειναι ζαχαρι? :S

----------


## beefmeup

να κοιταξεις τα συστατικα του..εκει που λεει"νερο,χυμος απο τζατζικι,χρωμα/μπογια κλπ"??..

ε,δεν πρεπει να γραφει "ζαχαρη"εκει..αλλιως ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχει τα ζακχαρα των φρουτων μεσα.

----------


## DimitrisT

> να κοιταξεις τα συστατικα του..εκει που λεει"νερο, *χυμος απο τζατζικι* ,χρωμα/μπογια κλπ"??..
> 
> ε,δεν πρεπει να γραφει "ζαχαρη"εκει..αλλιως ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχει τα ζακχαρα των φρουτων μεσα.


Ενδιαφερον..  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Marine

> Πεζοναύτη πιστεύω ότι έχεις περί τα 20 παραπανίσια κιλά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην διατροφή σου γενικά. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα αυγά μπορείς να βρεις στο blog μου σχετικό άρθρο.





> μετα απο προπονα ειναι?


αυτα τα κιλα τα πηρα που αλλου στο στρατο....

galthazar οχι το απογευματακι τα χτυπαω...πριν το βραδυνο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια επειδη τα βαρεθηκα τα ασπραδια τωρα ποια φτιαχνω ομελετα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τα ασπραδια ετσι ??????? :01. Wink:

----------


## κουλης

[QUOTE=Marine;280456]αυτα τα κιλα τα πηρα που αλλου στο στρατο....

Εχω ακουσει οτι στο στρατο ψηλωνεις κιολας ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## StefPat

[QUOTE=κουλης;280488]


> αυτα τα κιλα τα πηρα που αλλου στο στρατο....
> 
> Εχω ακουσει οτι στο στρατο ψηλωνεις κιολας ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


πες ναι, πες ναι, πες ναι! αααα!  :01. Razz: 

δν έχω ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## dionisos

[QUOTE=κουλης;280488]


> αυτα τα κιλα τα πηρα που αλλου στο στρατο....
> 
> Εχω ακουσει οτι στο στρατο ψηλωνεις κιολας ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


Εξαρτάται αν σε "τεντώσουν" τότε μπορεί να πάρεις κανένα πόντο! :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> παιδια επειδη τα βαρεθηκα τα ασπραδια τωρα ποια φτιαχνω ομελετα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τα ασπραδια ετσι ???????


 

καμία.. φτάνει να μην βάζεις λάδι και τα τηγανίζεις.

----------


## StefPat

Ναι όπως το'πε ο γιάννης. Απλά είναι ίσως λίγο πιο "ανθηγιηνά" λόγω του τηγανίσματος άμα βάλεις λάδι.

----------


## StefPat

> για την ακριβεια ενδυναμωση μυων και πιστευω πως ειναι εφικτο δεδομενου πως ειμαι 16 χρονων προς τα 17 και μια σωστη διατροφη θα με βοηθησει?


με κολύμβηση αφού θες ενδυνάμωση μυών, δν θα κάνεις δουλειά. Καλύτερα να "παίξεις" με ελεύθερα βάρη.
ενδυνάμωση μυών, το πέρνω ως όγκο, η κολύμβηση καις έξτρα θερμίδες απ'ότι ξέρω οπότε αν θες όγκο άστο.
Αν μπεις κι σε πρόγραμμα με διατροφή κ.λπ θα δεις ωράια αποτελέσματα κι σύντομα. Εξαρτάται βέβαια από το ύψος, την τωρινή σου κατάσταση κ.λπ

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Fiesta S 09

Παιδιά θέλω 2 διευκρινίσεις.Πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης έχει μια κονσέρβα τόνου Ρίο Μάρε,καί πόσο έχει κάθε αυγό? :02. Confused2:

----------


## savage

το ριο μαρε γραφει πανω.καμια 25αρια με 30 νομιζω εχει η μεγαλη συσκευασια αλλα δεν παιρνω ορκο.
το αυγο εχει 3 με 5 γραμ το ασπραδι(αναλογως το μεγεθος).για την ακριβεια το ασπραδι εχει 11% πρωτεινη.στα 100 γραμ ασπραδιου,τα 11 ειναι πρωτεινη.

το ολοκληρο εχει 6 με 8 γραμ πρωτεινης(για την ακριβεια εχει 14% πρωτεινη και 8% λιπος ανα 100 γραμ αυγου) :08. Toast:

----------


## GyM=life

νομιζω ειναι 25γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ το ριο μαρε

----------


## jimmy007

> νομιζω ειναι 25γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ το ριο μαρε


Nαι...

----------


## eri_87

Έχω μια απορία εδώ και καιρό κ με αφορμή κ μια συνταγή που είδα σήμερα, ας ρωτήσω... Αν βάλω στο φούρνο κοτόπουλο με πατάτες χωρίς λάδι αλλά ρίξω χυμό πορτοκάλι-λεμόνι, πώς θα πρέπει να το υπολογίσω μετά? Θεωρείται δηλ οκ τρόπος μαγειρέματος? Δε θα φάω το ζωμό βέβαια, αλλά με το κοτόπουλο κ τις πατάτες τί γίνεται;;;; 
Έχω δει κι άλλες παρόμοιες συνταγές κ δεν ξέρω, να το υπολογίσω ως ελαφρύ cheat; :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

παιδια σχετικα με το ελαιολαδο υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος προς την καταναλωση???
ρωταω γιατι ειδα καπου να προτεινεται 2 κουταλιες λαδι και τα χασα!!!
οχι πως τα ειχα και ποτε
αλλα εγω λαδι τρωω παρα πολυ με την χωριατικη
εχει τυχει μια φορα να φαω ενα ολοκληρο ψωμι με σαλατα και τυρι.και αναπληρων λαδι
μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ που δεν δοκιμασα καν ο φαγητο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια σχετικα με το ελαιολαδο υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος προς την καταναλωση???
> ρωταω γιατι ειδα καπου να προτεινεται 2 κουταλιες λαδι και τα χασα!!!
> οχι πως τα ειχα και ποτε
> αλλα εγω λαδι τρωω παρα πολυ με την χωριατικη
> εχει τυχει μια φορα να φαω ενα ολοκληρο ψωμι με σαλατα και τυρι.και αναπληρων λαδι
> μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ που δεν δοκιμασα καν ο φαγητο


κανεις δεν περιοριζει τπτ..
προτασεις γινονται για καλυτερη χρηση,ισως.

το να τρως κατι,κ ας ειναι κ σαλατα τιγκα στο λαδι,δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο θερμιδικα.
με το γευμα που λες οτι εκανες μαλλον πηρες το μισο,η παραπανω απτο απαιτουμενο συνολο θερμιδων της μερας,με την μια..

----------


## exkaliber

> το να τρως κατι,κ ας ειναι κ σαλατα τιγκα στο λαδι,δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο θερμιδικα.
> με το γευμα που λες οτι εκανες μαλλον πηρες το μισο,η παραπανω απτο απαιτουμενο συνολο θερμιδων της μερας,με την μια..


οντως το παρακανα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


μαλον εχω ελειψη σε κατι που εχει το λαδι
δεν εξηγειται αλλιως :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> μαλον εχω ελειψη σε κατι που εχει το λαδι


ναι,σε κατι που λεγεται λιγουρα ισως :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> ναι,σε κατι που λεγεται λιγουρα ισως


δε νομιζω
γιατι αυτο με πιανει μονο με το ελαιολαδο και την σπανακοπιτα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

ποσο καταστρωφικη μπορει να ειναι η βρωμη με κανα ξυροκαρπι  το βραδυ?

----------


## Eddie

> ποσο καταστρωφικη μπορει να ειναι η βρωμη με κανα ξυροκαρπι  το βραδυ?


Για το διαγαλαξιακο συμπαν,καθολου.

Για σενα,παλι καθολου.Ισα ισα μερικοι το εχουν στο προγραμμα στο τελευταιο γευμα να βαζουν υδατανθρακα με χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο.

----------


## κουλης

> Για το διαγαλαξιακο συμπαν,καθολου.
> 
> Για σενα,παλι καθολου.Ισα ισα μερικοι το εχουν στο προγραμμα στο τελευταιο γευμα να βαζουν υδατανθρακα με χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο.


τελεια τοτε! :01. Mr. Green:  ενα ζεστο μπολ χυλωμενη βρωμη ειναι οτι πρεπει τα κρυα βραδια του χειμωνα :01. Smile:  απλως ανησυχουσα για τυχον κατακρατηση νερων.!

----------


## Eddie

Βρε κουλη που να κρατησεις νερα,κατω απ τ αυτια?? :01. Mr. Green: 

Φαε και μη λυπασαι..

----------


## arisfwtis

> Βρε κουλη που να κρατησεις νερα,κατω απ τ αυτια??
> 
> Φαε και μη λυπασαι..


ε μα 
ετοιμος ημουν να το γραψω

----------


## κουλης

> Βρε κουλη που να κρατησεις νερα,κατω απ τ αυτια??
> 
> Φαε και μη λυπασαι..


εφυγα να παρω γαλα τοτε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just

παιδια σε κα8ε γευμα ο οργανισμος αποροφα μονο 30 γρ προτεινης?

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια σε κα8ε γευμα ο οργανισμος αποροφα μονο 30 γρ προτεινης?


αυτο φιλε ειναι αναλογα τον οργανισμο κ αλλα πραγματα μαζι..
το χουμε χιλιοαναλυσει(οσο μπορουμε δλδ) σε αλλα θεματα.

η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να πουμε ποσα αποροφα στανταρ,γιατι υπαρχουν παραγοντες που αλλαζουν στον καθενα,αλλα μπορουμε να πουμε οτι 20γρ πρωτεινης ειναι αρκετα για να εχεις αυξημενη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση,ακομα κ μετα απο προπονηση.

----------


## eri_87

> Έχω μια απορία εδώ και καιρό κ με αφορμή κ μια συνταγή που είδα σήμερα, ας ρωτήσω... Αν βάλω στο φούρνο κοτόπουλο με πατάτες χωρίς λάδι αλλά ρίξω χυμό πορτοκάλι-λεμόνι, πώς θα πρέπει να το υπολογίσω μετά? Θεωρείται δηλ οκ τρόπος μαγειρέματος? Δε θα φάω το ζωμό βέβαια, αλλά με το κοτόπουλο κ τις πατάτες τί γίνεται;;;; 
> Έχω δει κι άλλες παρόμοιες συνταγές κ δεν ξέρω, να το υπολογίσω ως ελαφρύ cheat;


Βρε παιδιά..... Πείτε τίποτα... Κανένας δεν έχει άποψη για την απορία μου; (ΟΚ, ξέρω, είναι λίγο κουφή... :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## thegravijia

> Βρε παιδιά..... Πείτε τίποτα... Κανένας δεν έχει άποψη για την απορία μου; (ΟΚ, ξέρω, είναι λίγο κουφή...)


τι να υπολογισεις διαφορετικα?
οταν ψηθει το κοτοπουλο απλα πχ θες 100γρνα φας το βαζεις στη ζυγαρια και αυτο
δεν σε πιανω βασικα αλλαοκ
εγω δεν μπορω ν α καταλαβω γιατι δεν βαζετε λιγο λαδι
πχ μαγειρευειςενα ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο ριξε μια κουταλια λαδι απο πανω 
που ναι το κακο

----------


## eri_87

> τι να υπολογισεις διαφορετικα?
> οταν ψηθει το κοτοπουλο απλα πχ θες 100γρνα φας το βαζεις στη ζυγαρια και αυτο
> δεν σε πιανω βασικα αλλαοκ
> εγω δεν μπορω ν α καταλαβω γιατι δεν βαζετε λιγο λαδι
> πχ μαγειρευειςενα ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο ριξε μια κουταλια λαδι απο πανω 
> που ναι το κακο


Λέω βρε παιδί μου.. μήπως αλλάζουν κατά πολύ τα συστατικά με αυτό το τρόπο ψησίματος! Όσο για το λάδι... κ να βάλω 1-2 κουταλιές δεν έχει διαφορά στη γεύση, οπότε δε βάζω καθόλου κ ξέρω κ τί θερμίδες τρώω!

----------


## Galthazar

προσθεστε ελαιολαδο στην διατροφη σας μονο καλο μπορει να κανει (σε λογικα πλαισια παντα)

----------


## eri_87

> προσθεστε ελαιολαδο στην διατροφη σας μονο καλο μπορει να κανει (σε λογικα πλαισια παντα)


Εγώ πάντως κατά 90% μόνο ωμό ελαιόλαδο χρησιμοποιώ... στη σαλάτα δηλ!

----------


## aaabasilis

βαλε λαδι και ελα βραδυ που λενε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Fiesta S 09

> το ριο μαρε γραφει πανω.καμια 25αρια με 30 νομιζω εχει η μεγαλη συσκευασια αλλα δεν παιρνω ορκο.
> το αυγο εχει 3 με 5 γραμ το ασπραδι(αναλογως το μεγεθος).για την ακριβεια το ασπραδι εχει 11% πρωτεινη.στα 100 γραμ ασπραδιου,τα 11 ειναι πρωτεινη.
> 
> το ολοκληρο εχει 6 με 8 γραμ πρωτεινης(για την ακριβεια εχει 14% πρωτεινη και 8% λιπος ανα 100 γραμ αυγου)


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

και λεω εγω τωρα.... υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να αναπτυξει ας το πουμε ''αλεργια'' σε καποια τροφη???

οχι να την εχει απο πριν αλλα να του βγει αργοτερα λογο υπερκαταναλωσης....

----------


## wonderboy

DeviΙ αυτο που παιζει σιγουρα ειναι να δημιουργηθει δυσανεξια σε καποιες τροφες καποια στιγμη

----------


## Devil

> DeviΙ αυτο που παιζει σιγουρα ειναι να δημιουργηθει δυσανεξια σε καποιες τροφες καποια στιγμη


μμμμ... κατι ειχα διαβασει σχετικα αλλα δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια...

και νομιζω οτι εχω προβλημα με την βρομη... βεβαια δεν ξερω αν φταιει η συγκεκριμενη βρομη... αλλα θα μαθουμε...

----------


## Eddie

Tι προβλημα εχεις,σε παει αιμα?? :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Tι προβλημα εχεις,σε παει αιμα??


πες το και ετσι...

αλλα νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτυλισει λιγο με την βρομη...

παιζει να τρωω μερικες μερες κοντα στα 300γρ...

----------


## noz1989

> πες το και ετσι...
> 
> αλλα νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτυλισει λιγο με την βρομη...
> 
> παιζει να τρωω μερικες μερες κοντα στα 300γρ...


εγω (σχεδον) καθε μερα!

----------


## thegravijia

> DeviΙ αυτο που παιζει σιγουρα ειναι να δημιουργηθει δυσανεξια σε καποιες τροφες καποια στιγμη


_+10 :03. Thumb up: 



> πες το και ετσι...
> 
> αλλα νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτυλισει λιγο με την βρομη...
> 
> παιζει να τρωω μερικες μερες κοντα στα 300γρ...


no way man ...
σε ενα γευμα??

----------


## Devil

> _+10
> 
> no way man ...
> σε ενα γευμα??


οχι ρε... θα ειχα σκασει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ... σε 2 γευματα ειναι

----------


## thegravijia

> οχι ρε... θα ειχα σκασει... σε 2 γευματα ειναι


ε βαλε κατι αλλο 
ψωμι μαυρο - καμια πατατα κτλ 
πως την παλευεις σε 2 γευματα την βρωμη  :02. Shock: 
εγω μονο το πρωι εχω μαζι με γιαουρτι και λιγο μελι + τα αυγα χωρια

----------


## Devil

> ε βαλε κατι αλλο 
> ψωμι μαυρο - καμια πατατα κτλ 
> πως την παλευεις σε 2 γευματα την βρωμη 
> εγω μονο το πρωι εχω μαζι με γιαουρτι και λιγο μελι + τα αυγα χωρια


στα αλλα εχω ρυζι...

καλα μ αρεσει γενικα η βρωμη...

μαλλον αυριο το πρωι με βλεπω να βραζω ρυζι.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

> στα αλλα εχω ρυζι...
> 
> καλα μ αρεσει γενικα η βρωμη...
> 
> μαλλον αυριο το πρωι με βλεπω να βραζω ρυζι....


να προτινω pancakes :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Unsure: 
δοκιμασε τες και πες μου
επισης αυγοφετες λενε το πρωι

----------


## Devil

> να προτινω pancakes
> δοκιμασε τες και πες μου


θα τις εφτιαχνα αλλα το θεμα ειναι να κοψω τι βρομη για κανα 2 μερες να δω τι γινετε...

ps: με βρωμη και αυγα τα σπανε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> να προτινω pancakes
> δοκιμασε τες και πες μου
> επισης αυγοφετες λενε το πρωι


Τα σπάνε τα Pancakes του τεραβίγια σοβαρά!!!!
Ο κακός ο Devil μου τις έκοψε  :01. Sad:

----------


## Devil

> Τα σπάνε τα Pancakes του τεραβίγια σοβαρά!!!!
> *Ο κακός ο Devil μου τις έκοψε*


κακος??? αμα τα κανω 20 τα σετ δηλαδη τι θα ειμαι???? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> κακος??? αμα τα κανω 20 τα σετ δηλαδη τι θα ειμαι????


ασε ρε που για να αλλάξω ταχύτητα στο αμάξι,πιέζω τα πόδια με τα χέρια αλλιώς ΔΕΝ....
Αποφεύγω να παώ τουαλέτα γιατι δεν θα σηκωθώ ποτέ!!!!!
Η μάνα μου με ρωτάει γιατί με δείρανε και πάω έτσι... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> ασε ρε που για να αλλάξω ταχύτητα στο αμάξι,πιέζω τα πόδια με τα χέρια αλλιώς ΔΕΝ....
> Αποφεύγω να παώ τουαλέτα γιατι δεν θα σηκωθώ ποτέ!!!!!
> Η μάνα μου με ρωτάει γιατί με δείρανε και πάω έτσι...


ελα δεν θελω αηδιες.... δεν παθαινεις τιποτα...ακομα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> και λεω εγω τωρα.... υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να αναπτυξει ας το πουμε ''αλεργια'' σε καποια τροφη???
> 
> οχι να την εχει απο πριν αλλα να του βγει αργοτερα λογο υπερκαταναλωσης....


Οι αλλεργίες καταρχήν μπορεί να εμφανιστούν σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή της ζωής, ακόμα κι αν δεν είχαμε ποτέ αλλεργία. Αλλά αυτό που λες, δεν είναι σύμπτωμα αλλεργικό!




> πες το και ετσι...
> 
> αλλα νομιζω οτι το εχω ξεφτυλισει λιγο με την βρομη...
> 
> *παιζει να τρωω μερικες μερες κοντα στα 300γρ*...


Μετά από αυτή τη πληροφορία, πιστεύω ότι μάλλον σε πειράζει η μεγάλη ποσότητα φυτικών ινών που καταναλώνεις... Εξαρτάται και τα υπόλοιπα γεύματά σου βέβαια τί περιέχουν!

----------


## Galthazar

ποια η διαφορα κουακερ και μουσλι? Ποιο προτεινετε και ποιο ειναι καλυτερο?

----------


## κουλης

> ποια η διαφορα κουακερ και μουσλι? Ποιο προτεινετε και ποιο ειναι καλυτερο?


το μουσλι εχει ολοκληρο το φλοιο της βρωμης καθως και σταφιδες και διαφορους καρπους! γιαυτο ειναι και πιο σκλητο απο την βρωμη...! επιπλεον εχει παραπανω ζαχαρη (οχι κατι το ιδιετερο βεβαια)

----------


## Kwstas45

Eγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν 2 γιαουρτια την μερα ειναι πολλα

----------


## κουλης

> Eγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν 2 γιαουρτια την μερα ειναι πολλα


2 γιαουρτακια των 200γρ 0 μεχρι 2% λιπαρα ειναι οτι πρεπει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

> ποια η διαφορα κουακερ και μουσλι? Ποιο προτεινετε και ποιο ειναι καλυτερο?


ότι είπε ο κούλης. είναι ότι αρέσει του καθενος.. αν το ψάξεις έχει πολλά διαφορετικά  σε μουσλί  :01. Smile:

----------


## Zylo

νταξει στον ογκο το μουσλι δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο...παντως για γραμμωση δεν το συνιστω με τπτ!!!

----------


## eri_87

> το μουσλι εχει ολοκληρο το φλοιο της βρωμης καθως και σταφιδες και διαφορους καρπους! γιαυτο ειναι και πιο σκλητο απο την βρωμη...! επιπλεον *εχει παραπανω ζαχαρη* (οχι κατι το ιδιετερο βεβαια)


Υπάρχουν και χωρίς ζάχαρη... Απλά γλυκαίνουν από τα αποξηραμένα φρούτα!

----------


## noz1989

> Υπάρχουν και χωρίς ζάχαρη... Απλά γλυκαίνουν από τα αποξηραμένα φρούτα!


 δεν γινετε να εχουν φρουτα μεσα και να μην εχουν σακχαρα!

----------


## eri_87

> δεν γινετε να εχουν φρουτα μεσα και να μην εχουν σακχαρα!


Ναι, άλλο τα σάκχαρα από τα κομματάκια φρούτων-σταφίδες (ε, πόσα πια θα έχει μια μερίδα μουσλι!) και άλλο πρόσθετη ζάχαρη. Αυτό εννοώ!
Μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει λίγο μούσλι μέσα στη βρώμη του, απλά για αλλαγή, χωρίς να φάει ένα πιάτο μόνο μουσλι. Εγώ έτσι κάνω! :01. Wink:

----------


## eri_87

Παιδιά έχω άλλη μια απορία... :01. Mr. Green: 
Για φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι τί λέτε; Η και ανάμεικτο με χυμό ροδιού...
Μπορώ άνετα να αντικαταστήσω κάποιες μέρες το φρούτο της μέρας με τον χυμό; Ακόμη και μεταπροπονητικά;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδιά έχω άλλη μια απορία...
> Για φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι τί λέτε; Η και ανάμεικτο με χυμό ροδιού...
> Μπορώ άνετα να αντικαταστήσω κάποιες μέρες το φρούτο της μέρας με τον χυμό; Ακόμη και μεταπροπονητικά;


Koιταξε,αν αντι για ενα πορτοκαλι φαγωσιμο στιψεις ενα και το πιεις το ιδιο και το αυτο.Αν ομως για μια κουπα θες 3-4 πορτοκαλια μαλλον οχι,για ευνοητους λογους :01. Mr. Green: 

Γνωμη μου..

----------


## eri_87

> Koιταξε,αν αντι για ενα πορτοκαλι φαγωσιμο στιψεις ενα και το πιεις το ιδιο και το αυτο.Αν ομως για μια κουπα θες 3-4 πορτοκαλια μαλλον οχι,για ευνοητους λογους
> 
> Γνωμη μου..


Ε ναι, αλλά το πορτοκάλι όταν το τρως δεν έχει ίδιες θερμίδες με το χυμό του...Άλλο να το φας κ άλλο να το πιεις. Ένα ποτήρι 200μλ είναι αντίστοιχο σε θερμίδες με το 1 φρούτο. Νομίζω δηλ...

----------


## beefmeup

> χυμό ροδιού...
> Μπορώ άνετα να αντικαταστήσω κάποιες μέρες το φρούτο της μέρας με τον χυμό; Ακόμη και μεταπροπονητικά;


τον χυμο ροδιου πιες τον πριν την προπονα καλυτερα..εχει αγγειοδιασταλτικες ιδιοτητες το ροδι.
κ βοηθαει στην διατηρηση καλων επιπεδων Ν.Ο. :01. Wink:

----------


## κουλης

7) ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΚΚΡΙΣΗ ΥΓΡΩΝ

Αυτό είναι το σημείο που έχει διχάσει τους bodybuilders όσον αφορά τα αποτελέσματα που προκαλεί το αλάτι στο σώμα τους.

Μια ξαφνική αύξηση της ποσότητας του αλατιού στη διατροφή μας, προκαλεί την έκκριση της αλδοστερόνης, μιας ορμόνης που προκαλεί την κατακράτηση υγρών.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το σώμα να δείχνει σαν να έχει περισσότερο λίπος, πιο χαλαρό, πράγμα που σημαίνει για έναν bodybuilder, ότι το αλάτι πρέπει να αποφεύγεται οπωσδήποτε.

Από την άλλη, όταν διατηρηθεί μια υψηλή δόση αλατιού για πάνω από 5 ημέρες, συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο :

Η έκκριση της αλδοστερόνης μπλοκάρεται, ενώ αποβάλλονται από το σώμα το αλάτι και τα υγρά, πράγμα που κάνει τους μύες να φαίνονται πιο σκληροί και «κομμένοι».

να αρχισω να βαζω παντου αλατι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## loukiss

η βραστη γαλοπουλα σε φετες ανα 100γρ ποση πρωτεινη εχει??? αλλου βλεπω 30γρ αλλου 15...

----------


## Luffy

ενα γευμα ειναι αρκετo πριν απο μια οποιαδηποτε προπονηση?

----------


## d3m

> η βραστη γαλοπουλα σε φετες ανα 100γρ ποση πρωτεινη εχει??? αλλου βλεπω 30γρ αλλου 15...


Εγω εδω και 1,5 μηνα σταματησα να τρωω γαλοπουλα που ηταν μια ευκολη λυση για το διαλλειμα τις δουλειας και τρωω σε ενα ψωμακι μαυρο τονο με μαρουλι και λιγο ντοματα.
Πυστευω να κανω καλα αν και δεν πολυ μ αρεσει ο τονος. :01. Smile:

----------


## κουλης

> Εγω εδω και 1,5 μηνα σταματησα να τρωω γαλοπουλα που ηταν μια ευκολη λυση για το διαλλειμα τις δουλειας και τρωω σε ενα ψωμακι μαυρο τονο με μαρουλι και λιγο ντοματα.
> Πυστευω να κανω καλα αν και δεν πολυ μ αρεσει ο τονος.


αμα ο τονος ειναι κονσερβας ξαναγυρνα στην γαλοπουλα καλητερα.....

----------


## Galthazar

> ενα γευμα ειναι αρκετo πριν απο μια οποιαδηποτε προπονηση?


ναι Monkey αλλα να εχουν περασει 2 ωρες

----------


## Galthazar

> Παιδιά έχω άλλη μια απορία...
> Για φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι τί λέτε; Η και ανάμεικτο με χυμό ροδιού...
> Μπορώ άνετα να αντικαταστήσω κάποιες μέρες το φρούτο της μέρας με τον χυμό; Ακόμη και μεταπροπονητικά;


εγω λεω να πινεις γιατι λαμβανεις ορισμενες ποσοτητες βιταμινης A και C και μαγνησιο που δν θα λαμβανες αν δν επινες χυμους

----------


## eri_87

> εγω λεω να πινεις γιατι λαμβανεις ορισμενες ποσοτητες βιταμινης A και C και μαγνησιο που δν θα λαμβανες αν δν επινες χυμους


Και πότε λες να πίνω χυμό; Το πρωί αντί βρώμης; Μεταπροπονητικά αντί φρούτου που τρώω μαζί με whey;

----------


## Galthazar

> Και πότε λες να πίνω χυμό; Το πρωί αντί βρώμης; Μεταπροπονητικά αντί φρούτου που τρώω μαζί με whey;


σε αυτο δν ξερω να απαντησω με σιγουρια πιστευω οτι οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της μερας καλο ειναι..κοιταξε να δεις πως δουλευει στο σωμα σου

----------


## thegravijia

> *Και πότε λες να πίνω χυμό; Το πρωί αντί βρώμης;* Μεταπροπονητικά αντί φρούτου που τρώω μαζί με whey;


ερι πρεπει να αναφεωρεις καποια πραγματα 
το χω δει και σε αλλα ποστ σου 
εισαι ακραια σε ολα 
δηλ θα βγαλεις την βρωμη για να πιεις χυμο ?
που κολαει το ενα με το αλλο ? - η μηπως θα βγαλεις το ενα για να βαλεις το αλλο και να σαι στα ισα στις θερμιδες παλι ?
τεσπα 
τα φρουτα δεν εχουν θερμιδες και φαε  αφοβα 
φιλικα παντα μην μου παρεξηγησεις :01. Smile:

----------


## κουλης

καπου διαβασα οτι ο υδατανθρακας του καλαμποκιου ειναι ο πιο γρηγορος σε αποροφηση απο οποιαδηποτε αλλον ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Manos1989

> ερι πρεπει να αναφεωρεις καποια πραγματα 
> το χω δει και σε αλλα ποστ σου 
> εισαι ακραια σε ολα 
> δηλ θα βγαλεις την βρωμη για να πιεις χυμο ?
> που κολαει το ενα με το αλλο ? - η μηπως θα βγαλεις το ενα για να βαλεις το αλλο και να σαι στα ισα στις θερμιδες παλι ?
> τεσπα 
> *τα φρουτα δεν εχουν θερμιδες και φαε  αφοβα* φιλικα παντα μην μου παρεξηγησεις



????

----------


## sogoku

> ????


Kαι εγω μαζι σου

----------


## lila_1

> *τα φρουτα δεν εχουν θερμιδες και φαε  αφοβα*


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

H θεωρια καταρρεει...

----------


## thegravijia

> H θεωρια καταρρεει...


δηλαδη πιστευετε θα λιπωσετε αμα πινετε ενα χυμο πορτοκαλι την ημερα?

----------


## Manos1989

Εσύ μίλησες γενικά για τα φρούτα ....
Εγώ ναι πιστεύω ότι αν τρώω άφοβα όσα φρούτα θέλω(όπως κατάλαβαμε ότι το εννοείς)θα λιπώσω. :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> δηλαδη πιστευετε θα λιπωσετε αμα πινετε ενα χυμο πορτοκαλι την ημερα?



ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΦΑΣ χωρις μετρο θα λιπωσεις εφοσον ξεπερασεις τις θερμιδες συντηρησης!

Εκτος αν μιλαμε για μαρουλια,που και ενα περιβολι να φας το πιθανοτερο ειναι να καψεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες απ οτι θα παρεις.

----------


## loukiss

τελικα τι ισχυει για την πρωτεινη στη βραστη γαλοπουλα ανα 100γρ ? κανεις δεν ξερει? :S

----------


## eri_87

> ερι πρεπει να αναφεωρεις καποια πραγματα 
> το χω δει και σε αλλα ποστ σου 
> εισαι ακραια σε ολα 
> δηλ θα βγαλεις την βρωμη για να πιεις χυμο ?
> *που κολαει το ενα με το αλλο ?* - η μηπως θα βγαλεις το ενα για να βαλεις το αλλο και να σαι στα ισα στις θερμιδες παλι ?
> τεσπα 
> τα φρουτα δεν εχουν θερμιδες και φαε  αφοβα 
> φιλικα παντα μην μου παρεξηγησεις


Τη βρώμη τη τρώω για υδ/κα (κ η μερίδα μου είναι μικρή), το ίδιο και τα φρούτα. Απο κει και πέρα, το κάθε ένα έχει και άλλες ουσίες που χρειαζόμαστε. Απλά ρωτάω για το χυμό επειδή τρώω κυρίως μήλο ή ακτινίδιο ή μπανάνα. Όχι ότι δε θα πιώ και χυμό, αλλά θέλω να ξέρω πόσο συχνά να πίνω! Γνώμες ρωτάω τελοσπάντων από εσάς που έχετε μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία!

----------


## eri_87

> τελικα τι ισχυει για την πρωτεινη στη βραστη γαλοπουλα ανα 100γρ ? κανεις δεν ξερει? :S


Εγώ παίρνω κρετα φαρμ φιλικό, έχει 20πρωτεΐνες στα 100 γρ. αν θυμάμαι καλά! Κάθε φέτα είναι 20γρ. άρα 4πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## psonara

παιδια τις ημερες που εχουμε ως πηγη πρωτεινης ψαρι μπορουμε να κανουμε ψητο φιλετο βακαλαο χωρις λαδι?οχι παστο εννοειται.η' προτιματε αλλο ψαρι?

----------


## eri_87

> παιδια τις ημερες που εχουμε ως πηγη πρωτεινης ψαρι μπορουμε να κανουμε ψητο φιλετο βακαλαο χωρις λαδι?οχι παστο εννοειται.η' προτιματε αλλο ψαρι?


Κάνε όποιο ψάρι θες... Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ποικιλία! Ο βακαλάος είναι απτα ψάρια με λιγότερα λιπαρά πάντως.

----------


## psonara

> Κάνε όποιο ψάρι θες... Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ποικιλία! Ο βακαλάος είναι απτα ψάρια με λιγότερα λιπαρά πάντως.


σ'ευχαριστω eri!αυριο λεω να το συνδυασω με σπανακορυζο!

----------


## eri_87

> σ'ευχαριστω eri!αυριο λεω να το συνδυασω με σπανακορυζο!


 :03. Thumb up: 
Εγώ στο σπανακόρυζο αντί για ρύζι βάζω κινόα και τρώω κ λίγο κοτατζ να συμπληρώσω πρωτεΐνη! Πολύ μαρέσει!  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> *ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΦΑΣ χωρις μετρο θα λιπωσεις εφοσον ξεπερασεις τις θερμιδες συντηρησης!*
> 
> Εκτος αν μιλαμε για μαρουλια,που και ενα περιβολι να φας το πιθανοτερο ειναι να καψεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες απ οτι θα παρεις.


δεν ηξερα οτι λιπωνεις εφοσον ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες συντηρησης 
τεσπα εγω την γνωμη μου ειπα 
ο καθενας  πρατει οπως πιστευει καλυτερα για αυτον

----------


## thegravijia

> Κάνε όποιο ψάρι θες... Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ποικιλία! Ο *βακαλάος* είναι απτα ψάρια με λιγότερα λιπαρά πάντως.


και το πιο φθηνο επισης 
μηπως ξερεις στα 100γρ ποση πρωτεινη εχει??

----------


## Galthazar

> και το πιο φθηνο επισης 
> μηπως ξερεις στα 100γρ ποση πρωτεινη εχει??


ψητος 22 γραμμαρια

----------


## Galthazar

οταν ξεπερναμε τις θερμιδες συντηρησης στον ογκο κατα πολυ φαντασου ποσο θα λιποναμε αν ηταν ετσι...

----------


## beefmeup

> οταν ξεπερναμε τις θερμιδες συντηρησης στον ογκο κατα πολυ φαντασου ποσο θα λιποναμε αν ηταν ετσι...


μα ετσι ειναι..στον ογκο λιπωνεις,δεν γινεται αλλιως.

----------


## Galthazar

> μα ετσι ειναι..στον ογκο λιπωνεις,δεν γινεται αλλιως.


ναι στον ογκο που τις περνας κατα πολυ...εδω λεμε για ενα γευμα

----------


## Eddie

> ναι στον ογκο που τις περνας κατα πολυ...εδω λεμε για ενα γευμα


Γιατι τις περνας κατα πολυ στον ογκο?Μονο οι εκτομορφοι και οι μοναντεροι τις περναν κατα πολυ.

Συνηθως ξεκινας απο 200-300 θερμιδες πανω απ της συντηρησης.

----------


## beefmeup

> ναι στον ογκο που τις περνας κατα πολυ...εδω λεμε για ενα γευμα


οταν λεμε ογκο(εσυ το εγραψες αρχικα),μιλαμε για αυξημενες θερμιδες για μεγαλο διαστημα..δεν λεμε για ενα γευμα που γραφεις..απο που αυτο?




> Γιατι τις περνας κατα πολυ στον ογκο?Μονο οι εκτομορφοι και οι μοναντεροι τις περναν κατα πολυ.
> 
> Συνηθως ξεκινας απο 200-300 θερμιδες πανω απ της συντηρησης.


αυτο.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

> οταν λεμε ογκο(εσυ το εγραψες αρχικα),μιλαμε για αυξημενες θερμιδες για μεγαλο διαστημα..δεν λεμε για ενα γευμα που γραφεις..απο που αυτο?
> κοιτα πανω  
> 
> 
> αυτο..


.

----------


## beefmeup

> οταν ξεπερναμε τις θερμιδες συντηρησης στον ογκο κατα πολυ φαντασου ποσο θα λιποναμε αν ηταν ετσι...





> ναι στον ογκο που τις περνας κατα πολυ...εδω λεμε για ενα γευμα



τι να δω :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
γραφεις στον ογκο,κ μετα γραφεις σε ενα γευμα..ο ογκος δεν ειναι ενα γευμα.

κατα πολυ δεν τις ξεπερνας,οπως εγραψε ο βασιλης εκτος αν εισαι εκτομορφικος κλπ..

κατα τα αλλα,δεν υπαρχει ογκος χωρις να βαλεις λιπος.

εκτος αν θες να πεις κατι αλλο,κ το καταλαβαινω εγω λαθος.

----------


## Galthazar

ποιο πανω γινεται λογος οτι λιπωνεις αν τρως πολλα φρουτα ξερω γω ή χυμους παραπανω απο το κανονικο ημερησιο προγραμμα

----------


## beefmeup

> ποιο πανω γινεται λογος οτι λιπωνεις αν τρως πολλα φρουτα ξερω γω ή χυμους παραπανω απο το κανονικο ημερησιο προγραμμα


αχα..το ειδα,αλλα δεν εχει σχεση με αυτο που γραψαμε μετα για τον ογκο :01. Wink: 

κατα τα αλλα,ακομα κ τα φρουτα αν ειναι σε περισσια παχαινουν αβιαστα,αναλογα τον σωματοτυπο του καθενος κ τους στοχους του..
ζαχαρη εχουν..

δεν τα δαιμονοποιουμε,εγω τρωω φρουτα,αλλα πες σε καποιον που εχει περιτα κιλα η κανει διαιτα  να φαει μπανανες η μηλα η δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο..αν ξεφυγει,με τις ποσοτητες θα χει θεμα..

----------


## Galthazar

φυσικα αλλα οταν μιλαμε για 2-3 παραπανω πορτοκαλια αυτο δν στεκει.
ολα βεβαια αυτα ειναι υποθετικα δν νομιζω καποιος να φαει τετοια ποσοτητα φρουτων ετσι ωστε να λιπωσει μονο απο αυτα

----------


## beefmeup

> φυσικα αλλα οταν μιλαμε για 2-3 παραπανω πορτοκαλια αυτο δν στεκει.
> ολα βεβαια αυτα ειναι υποθετικα δν νομιζω καποιος να φαει τετοια ποσοτητα φρουτων ετσι ωστε να λιπωσει μονο απο αυτα


2-3 πορτοκαλια ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ καθε μερα ειναι κοντα 300 θερμιδες με αρκετα ζαχαρα.

----------


## Galthazar

> 2-3 πορτοκαλια ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ καθε μερα ειναι κοντα 300 θερμιδες με αρκετα ζαχαρα.


μα θα λιπωσεις απο αυτα? ισα ισα πιστευω οτι επειδη ειναι τονωτικα θα καψεις παραπανω τοσο στην προπονηση οσο και στην διαρκεια της μερας

----------


## beefmeup

> μα θα λιπωσεις απο αυτα? ισα ισα πιστευω οτι επειδη ειναι τονωτικα θα καψεις παραπανω τοσο στην προπονηση οσο και στην διαρκεια της μερας


γιατι φανταζει απιθανο να λιπωσεις με 300 παραπανησιες θερμιδες εκ των οποιων το μεγαλυτερο μερος ειναι ζαχαρα?

τονωτικα ως προς τι,ειναι τα περτεκαλια? :01. Unsure:

----------


## aaabasilis

ειναι νιτρικα περτικαλια..

----------


## just

την πατατα την ζυγιζουμε βραστη ή δεν εχει σημασια?

----------


## pan0z

Παιδια για το κρυθαρι τι αποψη εχετε?Ειδα οτι εχει περιπου ιδιες διατροφικες αξιες με το ρυζι και αποφασησα να το αλλαξω για λιγο καιρο γιατι βαρεθηκα ρυζι καθε μερα.Ασε που δεν με φουσκωνει τοσο οσο το ρυζι

----------


## giannis64

> την πατατα την ζυγιζουμε βραστη ή δεν εχει σημασια?


 
το ιδιο ειναι.

----------


## just

δηλαδη μια μικρη ανακαιφαλαιωση..πατατα κοτοπουλο βοδινο και χερω γω ψημενα ή οχι δεν εχει σημασια, και ρυζι το μετρας ωμο?σωστα?

----------


## giannis64

η πατατα δεν κραταει νερα γιαυτο οπως και να την ζυγησεις ειναι το ιδιο. μακαρονια, ρυζι, οσπρια, βρωμη, ωμα.
κρεατα μαγειρεμενα.

----------


## just

> η πατατα δεν κραταει νερα γιαυτο οπως και να την ζυγησεις ειναι το ιδιο. μακαρονια, ρυζι, οσπρια, βρωμη, ωμα.
> κρεατα μαγειρεμενα.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

ξερεις κανενας την περιεκτκοτητα πρωτεινης του γαυρου ψητου στο φουρνου?

----------


## pan0z

> Παιδια για το κρυθαρι τι αποψη εχετε?Ειδα οτι εχει περιπου ιδιες διατροφικες αξιες με το ρυζι και αποφασησα να το αλλαξω για λιγο καιρο γιατι βαρεθηκα ρυζι καθε μερα.Ασε που δεν με φουσκωνει τοσο οσο το ρυζι


Πειτε γνωμη για το κρυθαρι μωρεεεεεεεεεεεε :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

> Πειτε γνωμη για το κρυθαρι μωρεεεεεεεεεεεε


Λογικά εφόσον είναι φυσική τροφή λίγο ή καθόλου (δε ξέρω) επεξεργασμένη, καλό θαναι! Για πες διατροφική αξία γιατί δε βρίσκω... Και πλιγούρι-σιτάρι είναι ωραίο!

----------


## Konstantinos.

> δηλαδη μια μικρη ανακαιφαλαιωση..πατατα κοτοπουλο βοδινο και χερω γω ψημενα ή οχι δεν εχει σημασια, και ρυζι το μετρας ωμο?σωστα?


Τα κρεατα το μετραμε ψημενα, ρυζι, μακαρονια αβραστα, πατατα δε ξερω  :01. Razz: !

----------


## Galthazar

> Πειτε γνωμη για το κρυθαρι μωρεεεεεεεεεεεε


σε σχεση με το ρυζι θα προτιμουσα το σιταρι γιατι συμβαλει στην μειωση της χοληστερινης κατα πολυ σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα σιτιρα.

----------


## κουλης

> σε σχεση με το ρυζι θα προτιμουσα το σιταρι γιατι συμβαλει στην μειωση της χοληστερινης κατα πολυ σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα σιτιρα.


νεοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε ακομα! εχουμε χρονια μπροστα μας να ανυσηχουμε για την χοληστερινη μας! :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

οταν θα εχω αντι για κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι καποιο οσπριο να το συνδιαζω και αυτο με ρυζι η πατατα?

----------


## dionisos

> οταν θα εχω αντι για κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι καποιο οσπριο να το συνδιαζω και αυτο με ρυζι η πατατα?


Εγώ πάντως το συνδυάζω με φέτα ή κοτατζ!

----------


## eri_87

> οταν θα εχω αντι για κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι καποιο οσπριο να το συνδιαζω και αυτο με ρυζι η πατατα?


Εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι πλήρης τροφή τα όσπρια, έχουν κ υδατ κ πρωτ απλά τρώω κ λίγο κοτατζ να συμπληρώνω πρωτεΐνη! Υδ/κα πάντως έχουν αρκετό, δε θες κι άλλον! :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι πλήρης τροφή τα όσπρια, έχουν κ υδατ κ πρωτ απλά *τρώω κ λίγο κοτατζ να συμπληρώνω πρωτεΐνη*! Υδ/κα πάντως έχουν αρκετό, δε θες κι άλλον!


+1000 :03. Thumb up: 
αλλα οχι την πρωτεινη. τα απαρετητα αμινοξεα.. :01. Wink: 




> Εγώ πάντως το συνδυάζω με φέτα ή κοτατζ!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

Αν σας αρεσουν οι σουπες,μολις δοκιμασα αυτες τις κινεζικες λαχανικων της knor που ειναι σε φακελακι.
Παιδια ειναι γαματες!
Με αυτες θα βγαλω το χειμωνα :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Αν σας αρεσουν οι σουπες,μολις δοκιμασα αυτες τις κινεζικες λαχανικων της knor που ειναι σε φακελακι.
> Παιδια ειναι γαματες!
> Με αυτες θα βγαλω το χειμωνα


τιγκα στο αλατι κ τα αχρηστα για τον οργανισμο προσθετα..

οτι πιο αχρηστο πραμα υπαρχει εκει εξω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> τιγκα στο αλατι κ τα αχρηστα για τον οργανισμο προσθετα..
> 
> οτι πιο αχρηστο πραμα υπαρχει εκει εξω


Οντως?
Τι αχρηστο εχει εκτος απο αλατι?

----------


## beefmeup

> Οντως?
> Τι αχρηστο εχει εκτος απο αλατι?


οτι αλλο υπαρχει μεσα σε μορφη σκονης κ του δινει γευση..

να μην μιλησω για συντηρητικα..

----------


## lila_1

> οτι αλλο υπαρχει μεσα σε μορφη σκονης κ του δινει γευση..
> 
> να μην μιλησω για συντηρητικα..


Το μονο που ειδα αχρηστο ηταν ενα σιροπι γλυκοζης και τροποποιημενο αμυλο
αλλα ουτως η αλλως θα ναι σε αμελητεες ποσοτητες αν κρινω απο τις θερμιδες που χει
Εχει μεσα μπαχαρικα που δινουν εντονη γευση..

----------


## giannis64

κακιες..  εχεις προηγουμενα με τους  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## beefmeup

πες το κ ετσι :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Το μονο που ειδα αχρηστο ηταν ενα σιροπι γλυκοζης και τροποποιημενο αμυλο
> αλλα ουτως η αλλως θα ναι σε αμελητεες ποσοτητες αν κρινω απο τις θερμιδες που χει
> Εχει μεσα μπαχαρικα που δινουν εντονη γευση..


αρα τρως αφοβα λοιπον.

----------


## lila_1

> αρα τρως αφοβα λοιπον.


Ε σχεδον γτ εχει οντως το αλατακι του... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Galthazar

και γιατι δν φτιαχνεις μια μονη σου?

----------


## κουλης

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι είναι πλήρης τροφή τα όσπρια, έχουν κ υδατ κ πρωτ απλά τρώω κ λίγο κοτατζ να συμπληρώνω πρωτεΐνη! Υδ/κα πάντως έχουν αρκετό, δε θες κι άλλον!


πειραζει να βαλω 5-6 ασπραδια αντι για καποιο τυρι?

----------


## eri_87

> πειραζει να βαλω 5-6 ασπραδια αντι για καποιο τυρι?


Όχι βέβαια.... Τί να πειράζει!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Galthazar

> πειραζει να βαλω 5-6 ασπραδια αντι για καποιο τυρι?


οχι αλλα μην το κανεις συνεχεια να το κανεις εναλλαξ για να παιρνεις και μαγνησιο ασβεστιο απο το τυρι

----------


## κουλης

> οχι αλλα μην το κανεις συνεχεια να το κανεις εναλλαξ για να παιρνεις και μαγνησιο ασβεστιο απο το τυρι


τι ειναι προτιμοτερο κοτατζ η ανθοτυρο? (μεταξυ μας προτιμω το μπλε τυρι,αυτο που μοιαζει σαν μουχλιασμενο αλλα ειναι τιγκα στο λιπαρο :01. Razz: )

----------


## eri_87

> τι ειναι προτιμοτερο κοτατζ η ανθοτυρο? (μεταξυ μας προτιμω το μπλε τυρι,αυτο που μοιαζει σαν μουχλιασμενο αλλα ειναι τιγκα στο λιπαρο)


Κοτατζ βρίσκεις και με 2,2%λιπαρά, ενώ το ανθότυρο έχει κάπου 10%. Τί να πω... Καλά, όχι ότι έχεις εσύ πρόβλημα να φας και με τα περισσότερα λιπαρά.... :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Οι αλλεργίες καταρχήν μπορεί να εμφανιστούν σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμή της ζωής, ακόμα κι αν δεν είχαμε ποτέ αλλεργία. Αλλά αυτό που λες, δεν είναι σύμπτωμα αλλεργικό!
> 
> 
> 
> Μετά από αυτή τη πληροφορία, πιστεύω ότι μάλλον σε πειράζει η μεγάλη ποσότητα φυτικών ινών που καταναλώνεις... Εξαρτάται και τα υπόλοιπα γεύματά σου βέβαια τί περιέχουν!


τελικα παιζει να φταει και η βρομη που ειχα παρει απο το bp

με την κανονικη βρομη δεν ειχα προβλημα....

αν και την εκοψα εντελως αυτη τη βδομαδα... θα δουμε απο την επομενη...

----------


## lila_1

> τι ειναι προτιμοτερο κοτατζ η ανθοτυρο? (μεταξυ μας προτιμω το μπλε τυρι,αυτο που μοιαζει σαν μουχλιασμενο αλλα ειναι τιγκα στο λιπαρο)


ΡΕ κουλη αγορι μου,καθε φορα που σε βλεπω να ρωτας για λιπαρα,θερμιδες,θολωματα και αν το αλατι κατακρατα νερα μου ρχεται να ρ8ω εκει να ου ανοιξω το στομα και να αδειασω μεσα ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο....

ΦΑΕ ΛΕΜΕ!
Τι το μιρμυριζεις, δεν καταλαβαινω? :08. Turtle:

----------


## arisfwtis

> ΡΕ κουλη αγορι μου,καθε φορα που σε βλεπω να ρωτας για λιπαρα,θερμιδες,θολωματα και αν το αλατι κατακρατα νερα μου ρχεται να ρ8ω εκει να ου ανοιξω το στομα και να αδειασω μεσα ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο....
> 
> ΦΑΕ ΛΕΜΕ!
> Τι το μιρμυριζεις, δεν καταλαβαινω?


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Στελιος

> Παιδια για το κρυθαρι τι αποψη εχετε?Ειδα οτι εχει περιπου ιδιες διατροφικες αξιες με το ρυζι και αποφασησα να το αλλαξω για λιγο καιρο γιατι βαρεθηκα ρυζι καθε μερα.Ασε που δεν με φουσκωνει τοσο οσο το ρυζι


Πλιγουρι δοκιμασε

----------


## Devil

> ΡΕ κουλη αγορι μου,καθε φορα που σε βλεπω να ρωτας για λιπαρα,θερμιδες,θολωματα και αν το αλατι κατακρατα νερα μου ρχεται να ρ8ω εκει να ου ανοιξω το στομα και να αδειασω μεσα ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο....
> 
> ΦΑΕ ΛΕΜΕ!
> Τι το μιρμυριζεις, δεν καταλαβαινω?


οκ ρεσπεκτ....

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

δεν περιμενα να το ακουσω αυτο απο κοπελα...

----------


## dionisos

> ΡΕ κουλη αγορι μου,καθε φορα που σε βλεπω να ρωτας για λιπαρα,θερμιδες,θολωματα και αν το αλατι κατακρατα νερα μου ρχεται να ρ8ω εκει να ου ανοιξω το στομα και να αδειασω μεσα ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο....
> 
> ΦΑΕ ΛΕΜΕ!
> Τι το μιρμυριζεις, δεν καταλαβαινω?


+1000! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

απο οτι καταλαβες κουλη πρεπει να μπεις σε διαιτα  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

> απο οτι καταλαβες κουλη πρεπει να μπεις σε διαιτα


 :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  τρωω τον αμπακο ρε συς...εχω κοψει να μετραω ποσοτητες θερμιδες και τα λοιπα απλως εχω καποιες αποριες που μπορει να μου χρειαστουν ασ πουμε αμα θελω να βοηθησω εναν φιλο μου ο οποιος θελει να χασει καποια κιλα...οχι οτι τις τηρω εγω προσωπικα! και το αλατι μου βαζω(και μαλιστα παρα πολυ) και το κοτοπουλο που παλια το ζυγιζα και αν μετρουσα οτι ξεπερνουσε τα 200γρ αρχιζα και το εκοβα για να ζυγιζει λιγοτερο τωρα ποια κατεβαζω μισο κοτοπουλο σχεδον για πλακα.....ακομα και οι κολλητοι μου λενε οτι τρωω παρα πολυ...αλλα χωρις το φαγητο δεν μπορω να αντεξω στο gym με πιανει νυστα και βαρεμαρα.δοξα το θεο χαρη σε εσας εχω ξεφυγει πλεον απο την ψυχογενη ανορεξια-μαλακια  :02. Shock:  ...θα ανεβασω και πικ μου να δειτε την προοδο. :08. Toast: 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

> τρωω τον αμπακο ρε συς...εχω κοψει να μετραω ποσοτητες θερμιδες και τα λοιπα απλως εχω καποιες αποριες που μπορει να μου χρειαστουν ασ πουμε αμα θελω να βοηθησω εναν φιλο μου ο οποιος θελει να χασει καποια κιλα...οχι οτι τις τηρω εγω προσωπικα! και το αλατι μου βαζω(και μαλιστα παρα πολυ) και το κοτοπουλο που παλια το ζυγιζα και αν μετρουσα οτι ξεπερνουσε τα 200γρ αρχιζα και το εκοβα για να ζυγιζει λιγοτερο τωρα ποια κατεβαζω μισο κοτοπουλο σχεδον για πλακα.....ακομα και οι κολλητοι μου λενε οτι τρωω παρα πολυ...αλλα χωρις το φαγητο δεν μπορω να αντεξω στο gym με πιανει νυστα και βαρεμαρα.δοξα το θεο χαρη σε εσας εχω ξεφυγει πλεον απο την ψυχογενη ανορεξια-μαλακια  ...θα ανεβασω και πικ μου να δειτε την προοδο.


μπλιαχ!!

----------


## lila_1

> .δοξα το θεο χαρη σε εσας εχω ξεφυγει πλεον απο την ψυχογενη ανορεξια-μαλακια  ...


Ειχες ΨΥΧΟΓΕΝΗ ανορεξια?
Εισαι σιγουρος?

----------


## Pavlos17

παιδες,ποσα γραμμαρια γλυκοζη σε σκονη πρεπει να περνουμε μεταπροπονητικα σε φαση ογκου?ποσες κουταλιες του γλυκου?

----------


## κουλης

> μπλιαχ!!


απο εμφανιση ειναι οντως αιδια αλλα απο γευση ειναι τελειο! δν εχεισ δοκιμασει? η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω για χρονια το αποφευγα λογο της εμφανισης του

----------


## κουλης

> Ειχες ΨΥΧΟΓΕΝΗ ανορεξια?
> Εισαι σιγουρος?


ετσι μου ειχε πει ο ψυχολογος τοτε

----------


## lila_1

> ετσι μου ειχε πει ο ψυχολογος τοτε


Lol..
Ψυχογενης ανορεξια δεν ειναι απλως ανορεξια του τυπου "δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω γιατι εχω τα ψυχολογικα μου"
Ειναι διατροφικη-διανοητικη διαταραχη.Πεινας και αρνεισαι να φας γιατι θες να χασεις βαρος ενω εισαι ηδη κατω των φυσιολογικων οριων.Εχεις κομπλεξ με το σωμα και τα κιλα σου και τα λοιπα συναφη...

Αυτο ειχες??

----------


## κουλης

> Lol..
> Ψυχογενης ανορεξια δεν ειναι απλως ανορεξια του τυπου "δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω γιατι εχω τα ψυχολογικα μου"
> Ειναι διατροφικη-διανοητικη διαταραχη.Πεινας και αρνεισαι να φας γιατι θες να χασεις βαρος ενω εισαι ηδη κατω των φυσιολογικων οριων.Εχεις κομπλεξ με το σωμα και τα κιλα σου και τα λοιπα συναφη...
> 
> Αυτο ειχες??


Οπως ακριβως τα λες :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

> Οπως ακριβως τα λες


Ησουν ποτε υπερβαρος-παχυσαρκος?

----------


## κουλης

> Ησουν ποτε υπερβαρος-παχυσαρκος?


ολα αυτα τα χρονια.....μεχρι περσυ τον ιανουαριο που αποφασισα να κανω διαιτα και μπορεσα να χασω κοντα 30κιλα μεσα σε 2μιση μηνες...

----------


## lila_1

> ολα αυτα τα χρονια.....μεχρι περσυ τον ιανουαριο που αποφασισα να κανω διαιτα και μπορεσα να χασω κοντα 30κιλα μεσα σε 2μιση μηνες...


Μαλιστα...Στα ποσα κιλα εφτασες με τι υψος?
Παιρνεις ευκολα βαρος ή δυσκολα,πλεον?

----------


## κουλης

> Μαλιστα...Στα ποσα κιλα εφτασες με τι υψος?
> Παιρνεις ευκολα βαρος ή δυσκολα,πλεον?


μεγιστο 1,77 87 κιλα 
ελαχιστο 1.77(στουμπος θα μεινω :01. Razz: ) 56 κιλα

πλεον και με το γυμναστηριο δν περνω καθολου ευκολα κιλα 
της θερμιδες συντηρησης μου τις ξεπερναω στο διπλασιο(σχεδον) και κανονικα θα επρεπε την βδομαδα να περνς κανα 3 κιλο,παρολα αυτα εδω και 1.5=2 μηνες αν εχω παρει 2κιλα ζητημα ειναι.το  καλο ειναι οτι εχει αυξηθει και καπως η μυικη μου μαζα (ειδικα χερια και ποδια)  εχουν γραμμωσει και εχουν τουμπανιασει....λιπος δν πρεπει να εχει μπει σχεδον καθολου. διατηρω τελεια φλεβικοτητα και σχετικα τουσ ειδιους κοιλιακους οπως πριν...(δεν ξερω κατα ποσο παιζει ρολο αυτο για την προσεγκιση του λιπους αλλα οκ)

----------


## arisfwtis

ε οχι και παχυσαρκος 10 κιλα πανω απο το υψος σ ρε αδερφε

----------


## lila_1

> μεγιστο 1,77 87 κιλα 
> ελαχιστο 1.77(στουμπος θα μεινω) 56 κιλα
> 
> πλεον και με το γυμναστηριο δν περνω καθολου ευκολα κιλα 
> της θερμιδες συντηρησης μου τις ξεπερναω στο διπλασιο(σχεδον) και κανονικα θα επρεπε την βδομαδα να περνς κανα 3 κιλο,παρολα αυτα εδω και 1.5=2 μηνες αν εχω παρει 2κιλα ζητημα ειναι.το  καλο ειναι οτι εχει αυξηθει και καπως η μυικη μου μαζα (ειδικα χερια και ποδια)  εχουν γραμμωσει και εχουν τουμπανιασει....λιπος δν πρεπει να εχει μπει σχεδον καθολου. διατηρω τελεια φλεβικοτητα και σχετικα τουσ ειδιους κοιλιακους οπως πριν...(δεν ξερω κατα ποσο παιζει ρολο αυτο για την προσεγκιση του λιπους αλλα οκ)


Φιλε εισαι ΠΟΛΥ αδυνατος!
Για ανορεξια δεν ειμαι σιγουρη,ειναι αρκετα πιο περιπλοκο το ζητημα απο την απωλεια παραπανω κιλων..Αλλα τεσπα δεν εχει σημασια τωρα!

Αρχισε να ΤΡΩΣ και μην κοιτας θερμιδες.
Να τρως ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ αφου δυσκολευεσαι, και οχι λαιτ τροφιμα.

Εαν δεν παιρνεις σημαινει οτι δεν τρως οσο χρειαζεται!
Μην κοιτας τους διαφορους αλγοριθμους που βγαζουν θερμιδες συντηρησης.Συχνα πεφτουν ΠΟΛΥ εξω.

----------


## κουλης

> Φιλε εισαι ΠΟΛΥ αδυνατος!
> Για ανορεξια δεν ειμαι σιγουρη,ειναι αρκετα πιο περιπλοκο το ζητημα απο την απωλεια παραπανω κιλων..Αλλα τεσπα δεν εχει σημασια τωρα!
> 
> Αρχισε να ΤΡΩΣ και μην κοιτας θερμιδες.
> Να τρως ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ αφου δυσκολευεσαι, και οχι λαιτ τροφιμα.
> 
> Εαν δεν παιρνεις σημαινει οτι δεν τρως οσο χρειαζεται!
> Μην κοιτας τους διαφορους αλγοριθμους που βγαζουν θερμιδες συντηρησης.Συχνα πεφτουν ΠΟΛΥ εξω.



ειχα διαβασει ενα πολυ ωραιο αρθρο του savage Που ελεγε οτι στην ουσια εσυ ο ιδιος δημιουργεισ το θερμιδες συντηρησης σου,αυξανοντας τες η μειονοντας τες σταδιακα και με παραληλη ασκηση βεβαια...

----------


## lila_1

> ειχα διαβασει ενα πολυ ωραιο αρθρο του savage Που ελεγε οτι στην ουσια εσυ ο ιδιος δημιουργεισ το θερμιδες συντηρησης σου,αυξανοντας τες η μειονοντας τες σταδιακα και με παραληλη ασκηση βεβαια...


Υποτιθεται οτι οι αλγοριθμοι υπολογιζουν πρωτα τον βασικο μεταβολισμο σου ,και με βαση τις δραστηριοτητες σου,τις θερμιδες συντηρησης.
ΑΝ σκεφτεις οτι ο βασικος μεταβολισμος ειναι πολυπαραγοντικο αποτελεσμα που δεν εξαρταται μονο απο βαρος-υψος, αλλα απο ορμονες,γενετικα,σωματικη κατασταση κλπ και οτι οι θερμιδες που δαπανονται για τις υπολοιπες δραστηριοτητες ειναι διαφορετικες απο ατομο σε ατομο , μη προβλεψιμες και υπολογισιμες και εξαρτωνται ΚΑΙ απο τον βασικο μεταβολισμο......φαντασου ποσο εξω μπορει να πεσει ενας σχετικος αλγοριθμος..

Oποτε τα πραγματα ειναι απλα για σενα...ΤΡΩΓΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

> Υποτιθεται οτι οι αλγοριθμοι υπολογιζουν πρωτα τον βασικο μεταβολισμο σου ,και με βαση τις δραστηριοτητες σου,τις θερμιδες συντηρησης.
> ΑΝ σκεφτεις οτι ο βασικος μεταβολισμος ειναι πολυπαραγοντικο θεμα που δεν εξαρταται μονο απο βαρος-υψος, αλλα απο ορμονες,γενετικα,σωματικη κατασταση κλπ και οτι οι θερμιδες που δαπανονται για τις υπολοιπες δραστηριοτητες ειναι διαφορετικες απο ατομο σε ατομο , μη προβλεψιμες και υπολογισιμες και εξαρτωνται ΚΑΙ απο τον βασικο μεταβολισμο......φαντασου ποσο εξω μπορει να πεσει ενας σχετικος αλγοριθμος..
> 
> Oποτε τα πραγματα ειναι απλα για σενα...ΤΡΩΓΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ


παλι καλα μου αρεσει το φαι :01. Mr. Green:  ειδικα να μαγειρευω για εμενα και για δικα μου ατομα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Kουλη αδερφε το ιδιο εχω περασει κ εγω!Ενα χρονο μεγαλυτερος σου ειμαι ομως κ ειχα 40 κοιλα πανω απο το υψος μου π τα εχασα....ενα καλοκαιρι ειχα το κομπλεξ αυτο κ εκανα αυστηρες διαιτες καποιες ειχα περιπτωσεις να βαζω δακτυλο (για εμμετο μιλαμε παντα )  κ  εφατασα 70 κοιλα με 1.76 υψος αλλα φαινομουν αρκετα λεπτος οποτε το πηρα αποφαση κ αρχισα ογκο με καταλληλα συμπλωροματα κ φαγητο φετος ....εχω ανεβει παρα πολυ  :01. Smile:

----------


## κουλης

> Kουλη αδερφε το ιδιο εχω περασει κ εγω!Ενα χρονο μεγαλυτερος σου ειμαι ομως κ ειχα 40 κοιλα πανω απο το υψος μου π τα εχασα....ενα καλοκαιρι ειχα το κομπλεξ αυτο κ εκανα αυστηρες διαιτες καποιες ειχα περιπτωσεις να βαζω δακτυλο (για εμμετο μιλαμε παντα )  κ  εφατασα 70 κοιλα με 1.76 υψος αλλα φαινομουν αρκετα λεπτος οποτε το πηρα αποφαση κ αρχισα ογκο με καταλληλα συμπλωροματα κ φαγητο φετος ....εχω ανεβει παρα πολυ


 :03. Thumb up:  μπραβο σου που το ξεπερασες!  και καλη συνεχεια στον στοχο σου φετος :08. Toast:

----------


## Zylo

στο γυμναστηριο o gym owner μου προτεινε καρδια απο μοσχαρι να παρω......ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια???

----------


## eri_87

> στο γυμναστηριο o gym owner μου προτεινε καρδια απο μοσχαρι να παρω......ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια???


 :01. ROFL: 
Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην πάρεις... Κι αυτό γιατί με τόσα σκατά που τα ταΐζουν, εμένα ο γιατρός μου έχει κόψει και το συκώτι! Γενικά όλα τα σπλάχνα λέει να τα αποφεύγουμε όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα σήμερα... Ότι τρώνε αντικατοπτρίζεται στα σπλάχνα τους!

----------


## Zylo

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην πάρεις... Κι αυτό γιατί με τόσα σκατά που τα ταΐζουν, εμένα ο γιατρός μου έχει κόψει και το συκώτι! Γενικά όλα τα σπλάχνα λέει να τα αποφεύγουμε όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα σήμερα... Ότι τρώνε αντικατοπτρίζεται στα σπλάχνα τους!


χμμμμ...σωστο και αυτο....ομως την διατροφικη αξια την εχω απορια τωρα.....τι εχει μεσα?? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Pavlos17

:QUOTE=Pavlos17;286760]παιδες,ποσα γραμμαρια γλυκοζη σε σκονη πρεπει να περνουμε μεταπροπονητικα σε φαση ογκου?ποσες κουταλιες του γλυκου?[/QUOTE]

θα απαντησει κανεις?  :05. Weights:

----------


## giannis64

περιπου στα 30-40 γρ.

----------


## Pavlos17

δηλαδη γιαννη ποσα κουταλακια του γλυκου βγενει πανω κατω?μην μου πεις σκουπ γιατι δεν εχω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## dionisos

> δηλαδη γιαννη ποσα κουταλακια του γλυκου βγενει πανω κατω?μην μου πεις σκουπ γιατι δεν εχω


Ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά δεν έχεις?

----------


## Pavlos17

> Ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά δεν έχεις?


δυστυχως οχι  :01. ROFL:

----------


## dionisos

Θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται να πάρεις! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

> δυστυχως οχι


και ποιος φτιαχνετε γλυκα σπιτι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## κουλης

> και ποιος φτιαχνετε γλυκα σπιτι?


τα περνουν ετοιμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Marine

ξερει κανεις να μου πει στα 100 γρ πατατα διατροφικη αξια πληζ??

γιατι με το ρυζι στουμπωσε ο κ**ος μου!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Galthazar

> ξερει κανεις να μου πει στα 100 γρ πατατα διατροφικη αξια πληζ??
> 
> γιατι με το ρυζι στουμπωσε ο κ**ος μου!!!


Η πατάτα είναι ένα κηπευτικό που αποτελείται από 80% νερό και 20% περίπου ξηρή ουσία. 

Συγκεκριμένα, στα 100 γραμμάρια περιέχει 18 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες, 2 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνη, 0,1 γραμμάρια λίπους, 1-3 γραμμάρια φυτικές ίνες, βιταμίνες B και C και ανόργανα άλατα ασβεστίου, φωσφόρου, σιδήρου, καλίου και νατρίου.

----------


## κουλης

Συγκεκριμένα, στα 100 γραμμάρια περιέχει 18 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες, 2 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνη, 0,1 γραμμάρια λίπους, 1-3 γραμμάρια φυτικές ίνες, βιταμίνες B και C και ανόργανα άλατα ασβεστίου, φωσφόρου, σιδήρου, καλίου και νατρίου.[/QUOTE]

την πατατα μπορω να την ψησω στο φουρνο μικροκυματων με το που γυρισω απο το school και να ειναι ετοιμη μεσα σε κανα τεταρτο max!? η θα κανει καμα εκρηξη και τρεχω και δεν θα φτανω?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ Μια χαρά μπορείς. Για πατάτα μέτριου μεγέθους βάλτη σε μέτρια ένταση ~6 λεπτά από τη μία και 6 από την άλλη.
Μη ξεχάσεις να της κάνεις αρκετές τρύπες με το μαχαίρι πριν.

Δοκίμασε, ωραία γίνεται.

----------


## κουλης

> ^^ Μια χαρά μπορείς. Για πατάτα μέτριου μεγέθους βάλτη σε μέτρια ένταση ~6 λεπτά από τη μία και 6 από την άλλη.
> Μη ξεχάσεις να της κάνεις αρκετές τρύπες με το μαχαίρι πριν.
> 
> Δοκίμασε, ωραία γίνεται.


πρεπει να την ξεφλουδισω πρωτα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Mε τη φλούδα!

*SOS* καλά που το θυμήθηκα. Όταν τη βάλεις στα μικροκύματα θα τη βάλεις σε ένα ρηχό σκεύος και μέσα θα έχεις λίγο νεράκι. Μισό δάχτυλο είναι καλά.


EDIT: Κάποιος ειχε ποστάρει τη συνταγή στο φόρουμ. http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=2734

----------


## κουλης

> Mε τη φλούδα!
> 
> *SOS* καλά που το θυμήθηκα. Όταν τη βάλεις στα μικροκύματα θα τη βάλεις σε ένα ρηχό σκεύος και μέσα θα έχεις λίγο νεράκι. Μισό δάχτυλο είναι καλά.


οκ στελακο! σε ευχαριστω πολυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

εγω την πλενω την πεταω στον φουρνο μικροκυματων και μετα απο ενα δεκαλεπτο την βγαζω την ξεφλουδιζω και την τρωω

----------


## κουλης

> εγω την πλενω την πεταω στον φουρνο μικροκυματων και μετα απο ενα δεκαλεπτο την βγαζω την ξεφλουδιζω και την τρωω


παραμενει σκληρη? αμα την αφησω λιγο παραπανω μπορω να την κανω πουρε?

----------


## Galthazar

> παραμενει σκληρη? αμα την αφησω λιγο παραπανω μπορω να την κανω πουρε?


θα την τρυπας με ενα μαχαιρι ανα διαστημα για να δεις αν εγινε

----------


## κουλης

> θα την τρυπας με ενα μαχαιρι ανα διαστημα για να δεις αν εγινε


να σου πω μην γινει καμια εκρηξη και γεμισουν τα χαλια πατατες :01. Razz:  χθες ολο το απογευμα τα εστρωνα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Galthazar

> να σου πω μην γινει καμια εκρηξη και γεμισουν τα χαλια πατατες χθες ολο το απογευμα τα εστρωνα


οχι ρε μια χαρα ειναι...ε και να γινει σιγα μαζευονται ευκολα και δν αφηνουν λεκεδες  :01. Razz:

----------


## Marine

σε τι μαγαζι θα βρω πιτουρο?  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> σε τι μαγαζι θα βρω πιτουρο?


εβαλες κοτετσι??? :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

λογικα σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα προιοντα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> *εβαλες κοτετσι*???
> 
> λογικα σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα προιοντα


 KAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Marine

> εβαλες κοτετσι???
> 
> λογικα σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα προιοντα





> KAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA


επειδη κραζετε δεν εχει αυγα για εσας.


θα σας μαθω εγω καλα.

----------


## Galthazar

> σε τι μαγαζι θα βρω πιτουρο?


σε pet shop :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

υπαρχει πιτυρο βρωμης στα σουπερ

----------


## George1993

Για να είναι ολοκληρωμένο το μεταπροπονητικό τι πρέπει να προσθαίσω στο σπανακόρυζο με ενα κομμάτι φέτα???

----------


## Galthazar

> Για να είναι ολοκληρωμένο το μεταπροπονητικό τι πρέπει να προσθαίσω στο σπανακόρυζο με ενα κομμάτι φέτα???


ασπραδια αυγων

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια ειχα φτιαξει τα γευματα στο προγραμμα μου ετσι ωστε να απεχουν το καθενα 3 ωρες αλλα τωρα κανω γυμναστηριο το βραδυ 8-9 περιπου και εχω ενα μεγαλο κενο απο τις 3 το μεσημερι εως τις 8 πριν παρω το προπονητικο σκεφτομαι να βαλω καμια ομελετα κατα τις 5 30 με 6 εσεις τι λετε συμπληρωματα δεν παιρνω να το ξερετε τι να κανω ????? :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Αν δε παιρνεις συμπληρωματα η καλυτερη λυση ειναι τα ασπραδια!!Απλα στην ομελετα μη βαλεις λαδι,γιατι θα πας βραδυ :08. Turtle:

----------


## Manos1989

ρε παιδιά,για προτείνετε κανένα εναλλακτικό πρωίνο εκτός από βρώμη+whey σε νερό που τρώω τώρα.
Εχω μπουχτίσει απο τη βρώμη,θέλω κάτι διαφορετικό και χωρίς προσθήκη whey ακόμα καλύτερα,αν και θα θελά να ακούσω γενικά προτάσεις. :08. Toast:

----------


## sogoku

> ρε παιδιά,για προτείνετε κανένα εναλλακτικό πρωίνο εκτός από βρώμη+whey σε νερό που τρώω τώρα.
> Εχω μπουχτίσει απο τη βρώμη,θέλω κάτι διαφορετικό και χωρίς προσθήκη whey ακόμα καλύτερα,αν και θα θελά να ακούσω γενικά προτάσεις.


Βρισκω την ευκαιρια να σου την πω και δημοσια.Φαινεται οτι τωρα τελευταια εχεις μπουχτισει γενικα απο την αυστηρη διατροφη σου.Το πρωι γιατι δηλαδη να βαλεις την πρωτεινη σε νερο και οχι σε γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων?Ξερω θα μου πεις οτι θολωνεις οτι κρατας υγρα.Ξερεις καλυτερα οτι το συνολο της διατροφης μετραει παραπανω εισαι πολυ καιρο υπερθερμιδικα και ξεσπας σιγα σιγα.

Οι προταση μου ειναι
-Μπαγκετα με κοτοπουλο[η αυγο] και κοτατζ και πρωτεινη σε γαλα

----------


## κουλης

Οι προταση μου ειναι
-Μπαγκετα με κοτοπουλο[η αυγο] και κοτατζ και πρωτεινη σε γαλα[/QUOTE]

για εμενα που προτιμαω τα γλυκα πρωινα :01. Mr. Green:  τι εναλλακτικη υπαρχει?
το πρωινο μου ειναι. 
50 γρ βρωμη 
400γρ γαλα 0%
1 κουταλια μελι
40γρ αμυγδαλα

----------


## Eddie

Εσυ κοψε τη βρωμη και βαλε μουσλι!

----------


## κουλης

> Εσυ κοψε τη βρωμη και βαλε μουσλι!


θα γινει σαν κρεμουλα οπως η βρωμη να την τρωω ζεστη ομως?

----------


## Eddie

> θα γινει σαν κρεμουλα οπως η βρωμη να την τρωω ζεστη ομως?


Δε ξερω,εγω και τα δυο κρυα τα ετρωγα.

----------


## κουλης

> Δε ξερω,εγω και τα δυο κρυα τα ετρωγα.


εχεις δοκιμασει δλδ! ισχυει οτι ειναι σκληρο το μουσλι?

----------


## Eddie

> εχεις δοκιμασει δλδ! ισχυει οτι ειναι σκληρο το μουσλι?


Ε δεν ειναι μαλακο οπως η βρωμη αλλα τρωγεται!!Σαν γευση ειναι πολυ καλυτερο παντως.

----------


## lila_1

> το πρωινο μου ειναι. 
> 50 γρ βρωμη 
> 400γρ γαλα 0%
> 1 κουταλια μελι
> 40γρ αμυγδαλα


Tι το θες το 0%???

Βαλε ημιαπαχο,αν οχι πληρες

----------


## κουλης

> Ε δεν ειναι μαλακο οπως η βρωμη αλλα τρωγεται!!Σαν γευση ειναι πολυ καλυτερο παντως.


επειδη εχει και φρουτα αποξηραμενα μηπως? η ακομα και σκετη ειναι καλητερη?

----------


## κουλης

> Tι το θες το 0%???
> 
> Βαλε ημιαπαχο,αν οχι πληρες


βασικα συνηθως βαζω συμπηκνωμενο γτ μου αρεσει πιο πολυ η γευση με 2% λιπαρα

----------


## Galthazar

ειδικα εσυ κουλη πιες πληρες και φαε μουσλι!!!

Μην σου πω να πινεις αυτο με 3,6 λιπαρα που εχουμε εδω στην πολη μου... :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

> ειδικα εσυ κουλη πιες πληρες και φαε μουσλι!!!
> 
> Μην σου πω να πινεις αυτο με 3,6 λιπαρα που εχουμε εδω στην πολη μου...


3.6? οπως βγαινει απο την αγελαδα κατευθειαν  :01. Mr. Green: ?

----------


## Galthazar

> 3.6? οπως βγαινει απο την αγελαδα κατευθειαν ?


ξερω γω..ειναι παραγωγης απο εδω "Το δικο μας" λεγεται..σαν γευση παντως που εχω δοκιμασει καλο ειναι

----------


## Noobas

γεια σας παιδιά σε ποιό thread να κοιτάξω κάποια ενδεικτική διατροφή που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος που ασχολείται με όγκο? ευχαριστώ

----------


## giannis64

ριξε μια ματια εδω  *οι διατροφες μας*

----------


## eri_87

Να ρωτήσω κάτι.... (μη βαρέσετε όμως! :01. Mr. Green: ) Επειδή άρχισαν οι λιγούρες μου για... ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, σκέφτηκα το εξής:
Αν πχ μια μέρα φάω τη σαβούρα μου, αλλά χωρίς να ξεφύγω σε θερμίδες κ παράλληλα βάλω κ 2-3 γεύματα μόνο πρωτεϊνούχο φαγητό μέσα στη μέρα, πειράζει πάαααααρα πολύ; Τί σκέφτομαι ε; :01. Razz: 
Μπας και φάμε τίποτα τώρα το χειμώνα γιατί αλλιώς δεν την παλεύω με τίποτα στη γράμμωση...

----------


## Eddie

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι.... (μη βαρέσετε όμως!) Επειδή άρχισαν οι λιγούρες μου για... ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, σκέφτηκα το εξής:
> Αν πχ μια μέρα φάω τη σαβούρα μου, αλλά χωρίς να ξεφύγω σε θερμίδες κ παράλληλα βάλω κ 2-3 γεύματα μόνο πρωτεϊνούχο φαγητό μέσα στη μέρα, πειράζει πάαααααρα πολύ; Τί σκέφτομαι ε;
> Μπας και φάμε τίποτα τώρα το χειμώνα γιατί αλλιώς δεν την παλεύω με τίποτα στη γράμμωση...


Δε πειραζει ουτε πολυ ουτε λιγο,αν το θες(που το θες δλδ) φατο!!Και μην εχεις τυψεις!!

Απλα μολις τελειωσεις,αφου γλυψεις και τα δαχτυλα φαε ενα κουβα μαρουλι με μια χουφτα Ω3 να ριξεις το γλυκαιμικο και να καθυστερισεις και την πεψη με τις ινες :08. Turtle:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

Εχει κάνει κανείς την anabolic diet ? Εγώ τη διάβασα μετά από παρότρυνση του devil βεβαίως βεβαίως και έχω ψηθεί τόοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολύ να την κάνω που γλυφω τα δάχτυλα μου από τώρα....
Διάβασα και reviews στο net αλλά αν υπάρχει κανείς με προσωπική εμπειρία/γνώμη ας τοποθετηθεί.
Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται σαν ένα συνεχές και αδιάλλειπτο cheat η συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα. :08. Toast:

----------


## Galthazar

> Εχει κάνει κανείς την anabolic diet ? Εγώ τη διάβασα μετά από παρότρυνση του devil βεβαίως βεβαίως και έχω ψηθεί τόοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολύ να την κάνω που γλυφω τα δάχτυλα μου από τώρα....
> Διάβασα και reviews στο net αλλά αν υπάρχει κανείς με προσωπική εμπειρία/γνώμη ας τοποθετηθεί.
> Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται σαν ένα συνεχές και αδιάλλειπτο cheat η συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα.


τι ακριβως ειναι?

----------


## Manos1989

> τι ακριβως ειναι?


http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet...ic-diet-guide/

credit goes to devil!

----------


## Galthazar

> http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet...ic-diet-guide/
> 
> credit goes to devil!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Noobas

να κάνω μια ερώτηση πιθανών να εχει ξαναειπωθεί το τελευταίο γεύμα πχ 6 ασπράδια ή γιαούρτια κτλ είναι πόση ώρα πρίν τον ύπνο ?

----------


## Zylo

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση πιθανών να εχει ξαναειπωθεί το τελευταίο γεύμα πχ 6 ασπράδια ή γιαούρτια κτλ είναι πόση ώρα πρίν τον ύπνο ?


15 λεπτα

----------


## Manos1989

> 15 λεπτα


γιατί 15? αμα ειναι 10 ή 30 ή φας και πας κατευθείαν για ύπνο τι αλλάζει?

----------


## pan0z

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση πιθανών να εχει ξαναειπωθεί το τελευταίο γεύμα πχ 6 ασπράδια ή γιαούρτια κτλ είναι πόση ώρα πρίν τον ύπνο ?


Πριν πεσεις για υπνο φατα.Πιστευω το μονο γευμα που θα μπορουσες να μην φας πριν τον υπνο ειναι τα αυγα γιατι εχουν σχετικα γρηγορα αποροφηση.Εκτος αν θες να συνδιασεις 2-3 αυγα με γιαουρτι ετσι ωστε να εχεις τις πρωτες ωρες του υπνου σου τροφοδοτηση πρωτεινης απο τα αυγα που δεν στην παρεχει το γιαουρτι γιατι εχει καζεινι και εχει πιο αργη αποροφηση.

----------


## Galthazar

δν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη ωρα...μπορει να τα φας και να πεσεις κατευθειαν στο κρεβατι αλλα να σε παρει ο υπνος μετα απο μια ωρα. Κανεις ανθρωπος δν μπορει να υπολογισει ποτε κοιμαται.


Υ.Γ μην με λιθοβολισετε πολυ :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια εγω για να βρω ποσες θερμ πρω κτλ μπαινω στο health in tools καλα κανω ειναι αξιοπιστη ιστοσελιδα ?????????? :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Nestoras

Έχετε γνώμη για τις φρυγανιές Βοσινάκη; Είναι ολικής αλέσεως, γράφουν πως είναι πλούσιες σε φυτινές ίνες και στα συστατικά λένε: πρωτ: 1,3 υδατ: 5,2 λιπ: 0,6 
Γενικά καλύτερες δεν είναι οι ολικής; Αν δεν είναι οκ οι συγκεκριμένες, έχετε κάποιες άλλες να προτείνετε;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## savage

σιγουρα θα εχουν συντηρητικα και λογικα θα εχουν και ζαχαρη αλατι.απεφυγε τες και προτιμησε καποια φυσικη και μη επεξεργασμενη πηγη υδατανθρακα.whole brown rce,βρωμη γλυκοπατατα φρουτα κτλ

----------


## eri_87

Έχω μερικά φυστίκια απαυτά που είναι με μέλι κ σουσάμι απέξω.... :01. Razz:  αλλά κάνα μήνα τώρα δεν τα αγγίζω! Κρίμα είναι, πώς μπορώ να τα εντάξω στη διατροφή μου; Πχ 3-4 με το πρωινό, ή ανάμεσα στα γεύματα...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Έχω μερικά φυστίκια απαυτά που είναι με μέλι κ σουσάμι απέξω.... αλλά κάνα μήνα τώρα δεν τα αγγίζω! Κρίμα είναι, πώς μπορώ να τα εντάξω στη διατροφή μου; Πχ 3-4 με το πρωινό, ή ανάμεσα στα γεύματα...


αφου ειναι κρίμα καλύτερα στο πρωινό για να μη μείνουν παραπονεμένα.

----------


## eri_87

> αφου ειναι κρίμα καλύτερα στο πρωινό για να μη μείνουν παραπονεμένα.


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Οκ! Ε, 3-4 πιστεύω καλά είναι... για 3φορ τη βδομάδα!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση πιθανών να εχει ξαναειπωθεί το τελευταίο γεύμα πχ 6 ασπράδια ή γιαούρτια κτλ είναι πόση ώρα πρίν τον ύπνο ?


καλύτερα μιση-μια ωρα πριν τον υπνο, αναλόγως ποσο βαρύ  ειναι αυτο που θα φας.

----------


## κουλης

οι υδατανθρακες του γιαουρτι και του γαλα ειναι ολα σαγχαρα......επιτρεπονται στην γραμμωση τα 2 παραπανω γαλακτοκομικα?

----------


## Eddie

> οι υδατανθρακες του γιαουρτι και του γαλα ειναι ολα σαγχαρα......επιτρεπονται στην γραμμωση τα 2 παραπανω γαλακτοκομικα?


Θελει να γραμμωσει κανενας φιλος σου?

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> οι υδατανθρακες του γιαουρτι και του γαλα ειναι ολα σαγχαρα......επιτρεπονται στην γραμμωση τα 2 παραπανω γαλακτοκομικα?


μακαρι ολοι οι υδατανθρακες που θα τρωγαμε να ειχαν την ποιοτητα των αντιστοιχων που εχουν το γαλα και το γιαουρτι....μην τρελενεσαι μ αυτα...

----------


## lila_1

Παιδια,το γαλα λιγη ωρα μετα την καταναλωση μου προκαλει ζαλαδες και ναυτιες.
Αλλα οχι φουσκωμα.
Για δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη προκειται?
Γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## κουλης

> Θελει να γραμμωσει κανενας φιλος σου?


οχι καλε! απλως το προσεξα πανω στο μπουκαλι με το γαλα που το εγραφε......προσωπικα και να επρεπε να το κοψω θα μου ηταν πολυ δυσκολο!! πινω πανω απο 1.5λιτρο καθημερινα..... i <3 milk! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

πινε κανονηκα. αν καποια στιγμη ειναι να κατεβεις σε αγωνες τοτε θα το σκεφτεις αν πρεπει να το κοψεις η οχι..

----------


## κουλης

> πινε κανονηκα. αν καποια στιγμη ειναι να κατεβεις σε αγωνες τοτε θα το σκεφτεις αν πρεπει να το κοψεις η οχι..


που δεν προκειτε :01. Mr. Green: .......βασικα το καταναλωνω αντι για γιαουρτι γιαυτο μου βγαινει αρκετη ποσοτητα...

----------


## eri_87

> Παιδια,το γαλα λιγη ωρα μετα την καταναλωση μου προκαλει ζαλαδες και ναυτιες.
> Αλλα οχι φουσκωμα.
> Για δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη προκειται?
> Γνωριζει κανεις?


Είσαι σίγουρη ότι φταίει το γάλα; Δοκίμασε αν είναι αυτό με 70% λιγότερη λακτόζη, μήπως δε σε πειράζει, να βγάλεις ένα συμπέρασμα δηλ.

----------


## arisfwtis

> Είσαι σίγουρη ότι φταίει το γάλα; Δοκίμασε αν είναι αυτό με 70% λιγότερη λακτόζη, μήπως δε σε πειράζει, να βγάλεις ένα συμπέρασμα δηλ.


ποιο ειναι αυτο το γαλα?

----------


## lila_1

> Είσαι σίγουρη ότι φταίει το γάλα; Δοκίμασε αν είναι αυτό με 70% λιγότερη λακτόζη, μήπως δε σε πειράζει, να βγάλεις ένα συμπέρασμα δηλ.


Ναι σιγουρα ειναι αυτο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι διαπιστωσα οτι με ενοχλει και το κεφιρ που υποτιθεται εχει σαφως λιγοτερη λακτοζη.

----------


## eri_87

> ποιο ειναι αυτο το γαλα?


Το Daily της Δελτα, λέει με 70% λιγοτ λακτόζη.




> Ναι σιγουρα ειναι αυτο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι διαπιστωσα οτι με ενοχλει και το κεφιρ που υποτιθεται εχει σαφως λιγοτερη λακτοζη.


Δεν ξέρω... Ρώτα ίσως κάποιον γιατρό! Το πίνεις μήπως με άδειο στομάχι ή όπως και να είναι σε ενοχλεί; Όλα τα γάλατα και μόνο αυτό από γαλακτοκομικά; Περίεργο πάντως μου φαίνεται!

----------


## arisfwtis

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Pavlos17

ψαρι/κοτοπουλο μεταπροπονητικα,ειναι αργης απορροφησης?

----------


## Eddie

> ψαρι/κοτοπουλο μεταπροπονητικα,ειναι αργης απορροφησης?


Το κοτοπουλο λιγοτερο(αν μιλαμε για στηθος) και το ψαρι περισσοτερο λογω λιπαρων.

Καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι τα ασπραδια.

----------


## κουλης

> Το κοτοπουλο λιγοτερο(αν μιλαμε για στηθος) και το ψαρι περισσοτερο λογω λιπαρων.
> 
> Καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι τα ασπραδια.


αμα αργισω καμια ωριτσα να φαω μετα την προπονηση και φαω στερεο γευμα στην ουσια θα εχω χασει οτι κερδιζα με την γυμναστικη πριν λογο του καταβολισμου? η αφου θα εχω φαει παρολου που θα εχει περασει αρκετη ωρα την γλιτωνω?

----------


## lila_1

> Το κοτοπουλο λιγοτερο(αν μιλαμε για στηθος) και το ψαρι περισσοτερο λογω λιπαρων.
> 
> Καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι τα ασπραδια.


Tα λευκα ψαρια δεν εχουν λιπαρα κατα κανονα και ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολοχωνευτα απο το κοτοπουλο.

----------


## Eddie

> Tα λευκα ψαρια δεν εχουν λιπαρα κατα κανονα και ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολοχωνευτα απο το κοτοπουλο.


Τοτε ισως ειμαι περιπτωση,αλλα χωνευω πιο ευκολα κοτα.

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο που λεει η λιλα ισχυει απο διατροφικης αποψης.

ελα ομως που κ γω σαν τον βασιλη ειμαι.
τα ψαρια με βαραινουν απιστευτα,εκτος αν ειναι σουπα..αν ειναι φουρνο κλπ,αισθανομαι οτι εχω φαει μολυβι λεμε..πολυ βαρια μου καθονται.

----------


## lila_1

> αυτο που λεει η λιλα ισχυει απο διατροφικης αποψης.
> 
> ελα ομως που κ γω σαν τον βασιλη ειμαι.
> τα ψαρια με βαραινουν απιστευτα,εκτος αν ειναι σουπα..αν ειναι φουρνο κλπ,αισθανομαι οτι εχω φαει μολυβι λεμε..πολυ βαρια μου καθονται.


Ti λετε ρε παιδια?
Πως τα μαγειρευετε?
Μηπως τρως πετσες και κοκκαλα,μαζι?

Μονο ο σολωμος ειναι πιο βαρυς,θεωρητικα,λογω λιπαρων.

----------


## jimmy007

> αμα αργισω καμια ωριτσα να φαω μετα την προπονηση και φαω στερεο γευμα στην ουσια θα εχω χασει οτι κερδιζα με την γυμναστικη πριν λογο του καταβολισμου? η αφου θα εχω φαει παρολου που θα εχει περασει αρκετη ωρα την γλιτωνω?


Δεν θα έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θα είχες παίρνοντας ένα κατάλληλο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα αλλά δεν γυμνάστηκες και άσκοπα...

----------


## beefmeup

> Ti λετε ρε παιδια?
> Πως τα μαγειρευετε?
> Μηπως τρως πετσες και κοκκαλα,μαζι?
> 
> Μονο ο σολωμος ειναι πιο βαρυς,θεωρητικα,λογω λιπαρων.


αυτο επρεπε να το καταλαβεις απτην φοτο :01. Mr. Green: 

οσο για τα ρεστα,ακομα κ οι σαρδελες ειναι βαριες γιατι εχουν αρκετα ω λιπαρα.
εμενα τουλαχιστον μου πεφτουν βαρια..τωρα αν μιλησουμε για μπακαλιαρο/γλωσσα κλπ,η ψαρια που τα κανεις σουπα κυριως εκει ειπαμε δεν τρεχει..

----------


## lila_1

> αυτο επρεπε να το καταλαβεις απτην φοτο
> 
> οσο για τα ρεστα,ακομα κ οι σαρδελες ειναι βαριες γιατι εχουν αρκετα ω λιπαρα.
> εμενα τουλαχιστον μου πεφτουν βαρια..τωρα αν μιλησουμε για μπακαλιαρο/γλωσσα κλπ,η ψαρια που τα κανεις σουπα κυριως εκει ειπαμε δεν τρεχει..


Ναι και οι σαρδελες ειναι λιπαρες,indeed....
Στα υπολοιπα λογικα δν θα χεις θεμα,ειτε σε σουπα ειτε ψητα.


Ε ρε και πειναω... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Pavlos17

εμενα παντος ο τονος με την γλυκοζη μια χαρα μου καθετε

----------


## κουλης

> Δεν θα έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θα είχες παίρνοντας ένα κατάλληλο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα αλλά δεν γυμνάστηκες και άσκοπα...


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  μαλλον πρεπει να αρχιζω να ενσωματωνω στη διατροφη μου ενα σπιτικο μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα για να το εχω στο φροντ μαζι μου.....παω να ψαξω στο forum.............

----------


## giannis64

ta ποστ για το γαλα μεταφερθηκαν εδω *Γάλα στην διατροφη+ για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????*

----------


## κουλης

αληθευει οτι απο τον καφε δν περνουμε ολη την καφεινη που περιεχει λογο καποιον συστατικων που περιεχει?

----------


## Devil

> αληθευει οτι απο τον καφε δν περνουμε ολη την καφεινη που περιεχει λογο καποιον συστατικων που περιεχει?


δεν ξερω...

αλλα και τι εγινε ξερεις ποση καφεινη εχει μια κουταλια καφε?

----------


## giannis64

λοιπον κουλη ψαχνε ...

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3463


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3156


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=550

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=10094

----------


## κουλης

> λοιπον κουλη ψαχνε ...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3463
> 
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3156
> 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=550
> ...


ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη.......... :01. Sad:

----------


## nicknick

Μαγκες καλησπερα ειμαι 23 χρονων και μετα απο χρονια ογκου αποφασισα να κανω διατροφη για γραμμωση, εχει αποθηκευτει λιπος στο κατω μερος του στηθους.
Εφοσον απο οτι βλεπω δεν υπαρχουν προγραμματα ογκου η γραμμωσης μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι διατροφη πρεπει να ακολουθησω?
Δηλαδη τι να τρωω και τι οχι?
Γυμναζομαι 3 φορεσ την εβδομαδα βαρη και 2 αεροβια.Εχω καποιο μυικο ογκο και δεν θελω να αποκτησω κιαλο.Απλως να αποβαλλω αυτο το λιπος και να γραμμωσω λιγο κατι σαν το σωμα του σακη :01. Smile:  Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Devil

σακη??? ποιου σακη?? του περιπτερα????  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ανοιξε ενα thread και γραψε κιλα,υψος,ηλικια, % λιπους , στοχους και την διατροφη που κανεις μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## Manos1989

ορε παιδιά μια απορία....
εχω ενα φίλο 1,85 και 59 κιλά......θέλει να ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο μεν αλλά θα πάει 40 κιλά άμα δεν κάνει και διατροφή.....τι σκατά να του πω να τρώει? μου φαίνεται ανούσιο να του βγάλω θερμίδες/πρωτείνες/υδ.κες/λίπη....

----------


## Zylo

> ορε παιδιά μια απορία....
> εχω ενα φίλο 1,85 και 59 κιλά......θέλει να ξεκινήσει γυμναστήριο μεν αλλά θα πάει 40 κιλά άμα δεν κάνει και διατροφή.....τι σκατά να του πω να τρώει? μου φαίνεται ανούσιο να του βγάλω θερμίδες/πρωτείνες/υδ.κες/λίπη....


μπολικο φαγητο για κανα μηνα και σαβουρα αν χρειαστει...μετα αναλογα με τα κιλα που θα ανεβει και το πως θα ειναι πεστου τι να τρωει και σε ποσοτητες!!

----------


## kostaras8

το ανθοτυρο ειναι το εγομενο cottage ή καμια σχεση?

----------


## Dreiko

> το ανθοτυρο ειναι το εγομενο cottage ή καμια σχεση?


nop...

----------


## kostaras8

> nop...


και ποιο ειναι??γραφει απεξω η συσκευασια cottage?

----------


## κουλης

ποσα γραμμαρια κρεας αντιστιχουν στην ποσοτητα κρεατινης που περνει καποιος απο συμπληρωμα κρεατινης?

----------


## Zylo

> ποσα γραμμαρια κρεας αντιστιχουν στην ποσοτητα κρεατινης που περνει καποιος απο συμπληρωμα κρεατινης?


δε νομιζω σε ολα τα κρεατα να ειναι ιδιες οι ποσοτητες :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> ποσα γραμμαρια κρεας αντιστιχουν στην ποσοτητα κρεατινης που περνει καποιος απο συμπληρωμα κρεατινης?


περιεργη ερωτηση..
μαλλον εννοεις,ποση κρεατινη περιεχεται σε ποσοτητα κρεατος..?

καπου ειχα διαβασει,οτι σε μοσχαρι θες περι τα 3 κιλα για να παρεις 4-5 γρ..αλλα το γραφω με επιφυλαξη γιατι δεν το θυμαμαι σιγουρα..

η διαφορα,αν υπαρχει δεν θα ειναι μεγαλη παντως...θες πολυ κρεας για να σου βγαλει μια ικανοποιητικη ποοσηττα κρεατινης..περι τα 4-5 γρ δλδ.

----------


## κουλης

> δε νομιζω σε ολα τα κρεατα να ειναι ιδιες οι ποσοτητες


ας πουμε στο κοτοπουλο......κοντα μισο κιλο την ημερα φτανει η θελει παραπανω? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dreiko

> και ποιο ειναι??γραφει απεξω η συσκευασια cottage?


ναι το γραφει.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> ας πουμε στο κοτοπουλο......κοντα μισο κιλο την ημερα φτανει η θελει παραπανω?


η βασικη πηγη κρεατος για κρεατινη ειναι το κοκκινο..

κ το κοτοπουλο λογικα εχει,αλλα αν στο μοσχαρι θες κατι κιλα για 4-5γρ,ποσο μαλλον στο κοτοπουλο.

----------


## κουλης

> και ποιο ειναι??γραφει απεξω η συσκευασια cottage?

----------


## Zylo

> και ποιο ειναι??γραφει απεξω η συσκευασια cottage?


συνηθως το εχουν στα ασπρα τυρια!!

----------


## arisfwtis

σου πιανει τον κωλαρακο το ντιρολο
στο λιντλ 
εχει cottage που κοστιζει λιγοτερα απο τα μισα λεφτα  που δινεις για το ντιρολο

----------


## Dreiko

> σου πιανει τον κωλαρακο το ντιρολο
> στο λιντλ 
> εχει cottage που κοστιζει λιγοτερα απο τα μισα λεφτα  που δινει για το ντιρολο


κι οχι μονο αυτο,αλλα το dirollo δε τρωγεται ρε φιλε :02. Puke:

----------


## Zylo

εγω μια φορα δοκιμασα cottage (νομιζω της ΦΑΓΕ) και πηγα να ξερασω....λετε να ξαναδοκιμασω αλλο????ποιο μου πρωτεινετε?

----------


## arisfwtis

> εγω μια φορα δοκιμασα cottage (νομιζω της ΦΑΓΕ) και πηγα να ξερασω....λετε να ξαναδοκιμασω αλλο????ποιο μου πρωτεινετε?


παρε απο το λιντλ αδερφε
εμενα μαρεσει αρκετα

(αν και ολα τα cottage μου αρεσουν) :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

> παρε απο το λιντλ αδερφε
> εμενα μαρεσει αρκετα
> 
> (αν και ολα τα cottage μου αρεσουν)


της dirollo με το καροτο παντως ειναι σκετη αιδια.....

----------


## Zylo

> παρε απο το λιντλ αδερφε
> εμενα μαρεσει αρκετα
> 
> (αν και ολα τα cottage μου αρεσουν)


χμμμμ...το λιντλ απο το σπιτι μου ειναι 2-3 χιλιομετρα...ποιος παει μεχρι εκει.....απο καμια μαρκα που εχουν ολα τα σουπερ-μαρκετ?

----------


## Dreiko

> εγω μια φορα δοκιμασα cottage (νομιζω της ΦΑΓΕ) και πηγα να ξερασω....λετε να ξαναδοκιμασω αλλο????ποιο μου πρωτεινετε?


της φαγε :01. Mr. Green: 
χωρις πλακα ειναι το πιο νοστιμο ρε συ....

----------


## Eddie

Ολα το ιδιο αηδια ειναι,γιατι δε παιρνεις γιαουρτι?Ουτε κι αυτο σ αρεσει?

----------


## Zylo

> της φαγε
> χωρις πλακα ειναι το πιο νοστιμο ρε συ....


αμα ειναι αυτο το πιο νοστιμο τρεμω στο πως θα ειναι τα αλλα!!!

----------


## Zylo

> Ολα το ιδιο αηδια ειναι,γιατι δε παιρνεις γιαουρτι?Ουτε κι αυτο σ αρεσει?


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
γιαουρτι παιρνω και μαρεσει πολυ....απλα που κ που ηθελα να τρωω και κατι διαφορετικο :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> γιαουρτι παιρνω και μαρεσει πολυ....απλα που κ που ηθελα να τρωω και κατι διαφορετικο


Κοιτα,εγω εχω και πρωτεινη και πολλων πηγων για να αλλαζω,1 κιλο γιαουρτι το κανω 3 μερες και τις υπολοιπες 4 παιρνω πρωτεινη.Καθε μερα γιαουρτι δε παλευεται.

----------


## eri_87

> σου πιανει τον κωλαρακο το ντιρολο
> στο λιντλ 
> εχει cottage που κοστιζει λιγοτερα απο τα μισα λεφτα  που δινεις για το ντιρολο


Έχεις δίκιο για την τιμή, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ το dirollo αν είναι να το φάω σκέτο. Απτο λιντλ δε μπορώ να φάω πάνω από 1κουταλιά σκέτο! Αλλά το χειρότερο ήταν ένα που πήρα πρόσφατα( μάρκα καρφουρ) γιατί δεν είχε άλλο κ κόντεψα να το πετάξω! Τελικά το έφαγα ανακατεύοντάς το με μαρούλι σαλάτα κ μπαλσάμικο... 
Πολύ καλή λύση αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιον το κοτατζ! Άλλη λύση που συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα είναι αυτή η συνταγή http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=8429

----------


## pan0z

να κανω μια ερωτηση ο υδατανθρακας που τρωμε ολοι την μερα πριν παμε στην προπο δουλευει αθροιστικα?Θελω να πω οτι αν πχ εγω εχω 7-8 το απογευμα γυμναστηριο οτι υδατανθρακα πηρα πρωι-μεσημερι θα μου δωσει ενεργεια στο γυμναστηριο?

----------


## beefmeup

> να κανω μια ερωτηση ο υδατανθρακας που τρωμε ολοι την μερα πριν παμε στην προπο δουλευει αθροιστικα?Θελω να πω οτι αν πχ εγω εχω 7-8 το απογευμα γυμναστηριο οτι υδατανθρακα πηρα πρωι-μεσημερι θα μου δωσει ενεργεια στο γυμναστηριο?


περιπου κ αναλογα τον υ/α.

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι καλυτερο να κανεις προπονες αφου εχεις φαει τουλαχιστον 2-3 κανονικα γευματα γιατι θα αποδοσεις καλυτερα αποτι με 1 γευμα ας πουμε.

σε μενα ετσι γινεται,αλλα αυτα ειναι σχετικα..αλλος μπορει να μην το χρειαζεται αυτο κ να δουλευει καλα κ με 1 γευμα πριν την προπονα.

----------


## pan0z

Θελω να καταληξω  στο συμπερασμα οτι ΑΝ λεω δεν δουλευει αθροιστικα ο υδατανθρακας υπαρχει λογος να περνουμε υδατανθρακα εκτος απο το πρωινο ας πουμε εφοσον δεν θα γυμναστουμε εκεινες τις ωρες?Ο υδατανθρακας ειναι ενεργεια ξερω και αν δεν την χοδεψεις γινεται (λιπος?) αν δεν δουλευει αθροιστικα μπορουμε να περνουμε μονο λιπαρα και πρωτεινη και στο τελευταιο γευμα μας πριν την γυμναστικη να βαζουμε μια καλη ποσοτητα υδατ?

----------


## beefmeup

^^^

οι υ/ες *αποθηκευονται* στο σωμα σε "αποθηκες",κ χρησιμοποιουνται αναλογα σαν ενεργεια.
οσο πιο πολλα τα κιλα σου,τοση μεγαλυτερη "αποθηκευτικη" δυναμη εχεις.

----------


## giannis64

εδω τώρα έχει να κάνει με τους στόχους σου.
μπορείς να αλλάξεις τους υδατάνθρακες με λιπαρά, αλλά ο στόχος σου πoιος θα είναι. αν έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις σοβαρό όγκο και είσαι και κάποια κιλά, τότε αν δεν έχεις τους μέγιστους υδατάνθρακες που πρέπει στην διατροφή σου και σε κάθε γεύμα θα παιδεύεσαι πολύ χωρίς τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα.

και + αυτού δεν θα μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις της θερμίδες στο γεύμα κοντά και πριν την προπόνηση.

αν τώρα ο στόχος είναι απλά και μόνο η ενέργεια στην προπόνηση, μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που ανέφερες.

----------


## pan0z

με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ολο αυτο το θεμα γιατι εγω παντα εκανα προπο το απογευμα και ειχα παντα 3 γευματα πριν παω και μια μερα πηγα πρωι γιατι ειχα κατι υποχρεωσεις το απογευμα και ελεγα σιγα μην βγαλω προπο με ενα πρωινο και μπλαμπλα.Οταν πηγα οχι μονο εβγαλα αλλα επαιξα και παραπανω και μετα με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ολο αυτο το πραγμα για τους υδατ γιαυτο τα ρωταω ολα αυτα.

----------


## Levrone

> με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ολο αυτο το θεμα γιατι εγω παντα εκανα προπο το απογευμα και ειχα παντα 3 γευματα πριν παω και μια μερα πηγα πρωι γιατι ειχα κατι υποχρεωσεις το απογευμα και ελεγα σιγα μην βγαλω προπο με ενα πρωινο και μπλαμπλα.Οταν πηγα οχι μονο εβγαλα αλλα επαιξα και παραπανω και μετα με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ολο αυτο το πραγμα για τους υδατ γιαυτο τα ρωταω ολα αυτα.


εσυ εκανες καλη προπονηση το πρωι..

σε περιπτωση που δεν ειχες κανει ομως, να ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι μονο θεμα υδατανθρακων αλλα και βιολογικου ρολογιου. 

Δηλαδη αν μια μερα (εκει που ολο προπονεισαι απογευμα) προπονηθεις πρωι, και δεν πας καλα στην προπονηση , θα χει να κανει και επειδη το σωμα εχει μαθει συγκεκριμενη ωρα να κανει προπονηση (απογευματινη)..

----------


## TheWorst

> μπορεις να κανεις τέτοιου τυπου ερωτήσεις στις γενικες, η σε θέματα που ήδη προϋπάρχουν.


Λοιπον..Επειδη στα ποδια δεν θελω να κανω ογκο ενω π.χ. τα χερια (ωμους,δικεφαλα,τρικεφαλα) θελω να κανω..Οταν εχω χερια να παιρνω περισσοτερες πρωτεϊνες π.χ. στα ποδια μεταπροπονητικο παιρνω ενα τονο (160 γραμμαρια) ενω στα χερια παιρνω π.χ. 2 τονους (320 γραμμαρια) ?

----------


## savage

πανοζ εγω νομιζω πως οι υδατανθρακες λειτουργουν τοσο αθροιστικα(δηλ μακροπροθεσμα) οσο και βραχυβια.αναλογως ποτε θα τους χρειαστει το σωμα.

επισης οπως ειπε ο διονησης υπαρχουν οι αποθηκες (γλυκογονου) οι οποιες γεμιζουν μετα απο μια εντονη προπονηση.σε αντιθεση με οτι νομιζουμε δεν γεμιζουν τοσο ευκολα μετα απο μια προπονηση και ουτε τοσο γρηγορα,αλλα ουτε και αδειαζουν τοσο γρηγορα.οποτε ακομα και πρωι οταν κανεις ο υδατανθρακας  ( ο χθεσινος) ειναι εκει.

γι'αυτο και εκανες κανονικα προπονηση εκεινη τη μερα κι ειχες φαει ενα γευμα μονο.ξαναλεω δεν αδειζουν τοσο ευκολα οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου,ουτε μηδενιζει το κοντερ καθε πρωι και ο χτεσινος υδατανθρακας παει για πεταμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannis12

> Λοιπον..Επειδη στα ποδια δεν θελω να κανω ογκο ενω π.χ. τα χερια (ωμους,δικεφαλα,τρικεφαλα) θελω να κανω..Οταν εχω χερια να παιρνω περισσοτερες πρωτεϊνες π.χ. στα ποδια μεταπροπονητικο παιρνω ενα τονο (160 γραμμαρια) ενω στα χερια παιρνω π.χ. 2 τονους (320 γραμμαρια) ?


Εγραψεεες!
Όχι,αυτό που λές και θέλεις κάνεις δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση.
Άν φας παραπάνω τόνο στην προπόνηση χεριών δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μεγαλώσουν τα χέρια σου και άν φάς λιγότερο στα πόδια δεν θα μεγαλώσουν.

Επίσης μήν τρώς παραπάνω κρέας απο 150 γραμμάρια γιατί πραγματικά δεν τα χρειάζεσαι,320 γραμμάρια τόνος έχει περίπου 90 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη και εσύ χρειάζεσαι 30  :01. Wink: 

Τώρα άν θές απλά να βγάλεις πιο δυνατή προπόνηση απλά φάε περισσότερο υδατάνθρακα ( ρύζι,πατάτα κτλ)

Και κάτι ακόμα γενικά να αποφεύγεις τον κονσερβοποιημένο τόνο,καλό θα είναι να τρως 3 την βδομάδα, όχι παραπάνω.

----------


## TheWorst

Πως να το αποφυγω ? Τι δλδ να τρωω μετα την προπονηση?

----------


## Giannis12

> Πως να το αποφυγω ? Τι δλδ να τρωω μετα την προπονηση?


Εννοω ρε παλικάρι ότι δεν πρέπει να τρώμε πολύ τόνο σε κονσέρβα..(θέλεις να σου αναλύσω γιατι δεν πρέπει?)
ΔΕΝ είπα ότι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τρως καθόλου τόνο, αλλά να τρως πιο σπάνια.
Μετά την προπόνηση μπορείς να φάς οτιδήποτε πρωτε'ι'νούχο,κυρίως κρεατικό (πχ μοσχάρι κοτόπουλο,γαλοπούλα,ψάρι κτλ. ) Βασικά διατροφή έχεις?

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι.Αλλα απλως θα αλλαζω τονο και γαλοπουλα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα τονο και 2-3 γαλοπουλα ?

----------


## Giannis12

> Ναι.Αλλα απλως θα αλλαζω τονο και γαλοπουλα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα τονο και 2-3 γαλοπουλα ?


 :02. Drunken:  Λοιπόν αφού έχεις διατροφή,και ελπίζω πως κατανοείς μερικά πράγματα, οπότε μετά την προπόνηση μπορείς να τρώς οτιδήποτε γουστάρεις απο αυτά που είπαμε, δεν έχει σημασία αν φάς γαλοπούλα αντί για μοσχαρίσιο και τόνο αντί για κοτόπουλο.

----------


## Zylo

> Ναι.Αλλα απλως θα αλλαζω τονο και γαλοπουλα 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα τονο και 2-3 γαλοπουλα ?


και κοτοπουλο βαζεις αν θες....και για να το πουμε πιο σωστα: δεν ειναι καλο να τρως κονσερβες συχνα..οχι μονο τονο σε κονσερβα  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Κοτοπουλο επειδη δεν μου αρεσει και πολυ πολυ το κρεας τρωω 3-4 φορες το μηνα..

----------


## Zylo

> Κοτοπουλο επειδη δεν μου αρεσει και πολυ πολυ το κρεας τρωω 3-4 φορες το μηνα..


μπορεις και το κουνελι να το βαλεις στο μενου που ειναι εξισου καλο οσο το κοτοπουλο με καλα λιπαρα (ω3,ω9 αν θυμαμαι καλα) αλλα ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενο στην τιμη!!

----------


## Aelistas94

παιδιά μετά την προπόνηση το ρύζι είναι καλό για γράμμωση ή κάτι άλλο με περισσότερες θερμίδες?
πχ. ρύζι με μπιζέλια

----------


## Zylo

εχουμε πει τοσες φορες ρε παιδια μην ανοιγετε thread για τοσο μικρες ερωτησεις..... Γενικές Ερωτήσεις Διατροφής ΙΙ

γεμιζουμε το φορουμ χωρις λογο!!

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> παιδιά μετά την προπόνηση το ρύζι είναι καλό για γράμμωση ή κάτι άλλο με περισσότερες θερμίδες?
> πχ. ρύζι με μπιζέλια


εξαρταται απο τις συνολικες θερμιδες...

ναι μπορεις να το φας....

βασικα χωρις τα μπιζελια... 

περισσοτερες θερμιδες γιατι? αφου κανεις γραμμωση λες....

----------


## lef

> εξαρταται απο τις συνολικες θερμιδες...
> 
> ναι μπορεις να το φας....
> 
> *βασικα χωρις τα μπιζελια..*. 
> 
> περισσοτερες θερμιδες γιατι? αφου κανεις γραμμωση λες....


γτ ρε συ αφοριζεις τα μπιζελια.τι ψυχη εχουν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> γτ ρε συ αφοριζεις τα μπιζελια.τι ψυχη εχουν


απλα δεν μ αρεσοθν ιδιαιτερα.... χιχιχιχι

οχι νταξ αν μιλαμε για μικροποσοτητα δεν λεει κατι

αν μιλαμε για αρκετα μεγαλη ποσοτητα τοτε καλητερα οχι...

----------


## arisfwtis

εχουμε κανα τοπικ για τον χαλβα?
τι παιζει 
ειναι καλη επιλογη για να το βαλω στην διατροφη?


δν ξερω πως τον φτιαχνουν για αυτο ρωταω

----------


## Devil

> εχουμε κανα τοπικ για τον χαλβα?
> τι παιζει 
> ειναι καλη επιλογη για να το βαλω στην διατροφη?
> 
> 
> δν ξερω πως τον φτιαχνουν για αυτο ρωταω


ταχινι και ζαχαρη ειναι... :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> ταχινι και ζαχαρη ειναι...


ο παρλιαρος εισαι ρε συ????? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

ok thx

νομιζα με μελι ταχινι γινεται
και το βλεπα σαν καλη επιλογη για γλυκο

----------


## Devil

> ο παρλιαρος εισαι ρε συ?????


εγω ειμαι καλητερος....LOL :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ok thx
> 
> νομιζα με μελι ταχινι γινεται
> και το βλεπα σαν καλη επιλογη για γλυκο


μερικοι τον φτιαχνουν κ ετσι...

γλυκο...χαχαχα κανε ενα cheat και φαε οτι θες δεν λεει τιποτα...

----------


## johnmaxprince

Παιδια βοηθαει να τρως μπανανες και να πινεις γαλα μετα την προπονηση,για αναπληρωση μυικου ιστου?

----------


## Pavlos17

> Παιδια βοηθαει να τρως μπανανες και να πινεις γαλα μετα την προπονηση,για αναπληρωση μυικου ιστου?


η μπανανα ειναι απτα καλυτερα για μεταπροπονητικο...τωρα για το γαλα υπαρχουν ενστασεις...

----------


## Dreiko

> η μπανανα ειναι απτα καλυτερα για μεταπροπονητικο...τωρα για το γαλα υπαρχουν ενστασεις...


ε οχι ρε παυλαρα και απο τα καλυτερα για μεταπροπονητικα....

----------


## Pavlos17

> ε οχι ρε παυλαρα και απο τα καλυτερα για μεταπροπονητικα....


και για πες ποια θεωρεις εσυ καλυτερα?  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dreiko

> και για πες ποια θεωρεις εσυ καλυτερα?


εξαρταται απο το τι θελει ο φιλος για μετα,αν θελει μετα την πρπονα να κανει γευμα και δεν παιρνει συμπληρωματα μπορει να φαει καλλιστα ρυζι-κοτοπουλο,ρυζι-αυγο,οχι γαλα-μπανανα....
τα γαλατα και οι μπανανες ειναι πραγματα ξεπερασμενα πια,θα κατσουν σα βαριδι και δε θα απορροφηθουν γρηγηρα.



(να δεις με ποιον το συζητουσα τις προαλλες....) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pavlos17

> εξαρταται απο το τι θελει ο φιλος για μετα,αν θελει μετα την πρπονα να κανει γευμα και δεν παιρνει συμπληρωματα μπορει να φαει καλλιστα ρυζι-κοτοπουλο,ρυζι-αυγο,οχι γαλα-μπανανα....
> τα γαλατα και οι μπανανες ειναι πραγματα ξεπερασμενα πια.
> 
> 
> 
> (να δεις με ποιον το συζητουσα τις προαλλες....)


εφοσον εχει διαλεξει μπανανα δεν ειναι και ασχημη επιλογη,και το ρυζι ειναι καλο,προσωπικα εγω στην διατροφη μου προτιμω την μπανανα :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> εφοσον εχει διαλεξει μπανανα δεν ειναι και ασχημη επιλογη,και το ρυζι ειναι καλο,προσωπικα εγω στην διατροφη μου προτιμω την μπανανα


περι ορεξεως....μπανανοπιτα...ο,τι εξυπηρετει τον καθενα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> η μπανανα ειναι απτα καλυτερα για μεταπροπονητικο...τωρα για το γαλα υπαρχουν ενστασεις...


 :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: 

τελικα τα ποστ μου τα διαβαζω μονο εγω μαλλον....

γιατι ειναι απ τα καλητερα? τι την κανει να ειναι? τι εχει το παραπανω? για πες 2 λογια παραπανω....

----------


## Αντωνης

> γιατι ειναι απ τα καλητερα? τι την κανει να ειναι?


Tο σχημα της :banana:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Pavlos17

> τελικα τα ποστ μου τα διαβαζω μονο εγω μαλλον....
> 
> γιατι ειναι απ τα καλητερα? τι την κανει να ειναι? τι εχει το παραπανω? για πες 2 λογια παραπανω....


για μενα ρε φιλε ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ανεβαζει ινσουλινη οχι στα υψη ομως...αμα φαω κατι αλλο σε υδατανθρακα με πιανει υπογλυκαιμια μετα απο λιγο,εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα και κατελιξα σε μπανανα.πρεπει ντε και καλα να τρωμε οτι μας προτυνεις εσυ?

----------


## Devil

> για μενα ρε φιλε ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ,*ανεβαζει ινσουλινη οχι στα υψη ομως...αμα φαω κατι αλλο σε υδατανθρακα με πιανει υπογλυκαιμια μετα* απο λιγο,εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα και κατελιξα σε μπανανα.πρεπει ντε και καλα να τρωμε οτι μας προτυνεις εσυ?


δεν σε πιστευω.... δλδ αμα φας ρυζι πεφτεις σε υπογλυκαιμια? δλδ δεν τρως ρυζι?

και αφου για σενα ειναι καλο ειναι να μεινει για σενα.... 

εγω απλα προτασεις κανω αλλα τις δικαιολογω...δεν λεω οτι ειναι καλες για μενα αρα φατε κ εσεις...




> η μπανανα ειναι απτα καλυτερα για μεταπροπονητικο...τωρα για το γαλα υπαρχουν ενστασεις...


οπως επεισης δεν λεω οτι ειναι το καλητερο....
γιατι δεν ειναι.... παντα υπαρχει κατι καλητερο.... αναλογα τι στοχους εχει ο καθενας

----------


## Pavlos17

> δεν σε πιστευω.... δλδ αμα φας ρυζι πεφτεις σε υπογλυκαιμια? δλδ δεν τρως ρυζι?
> 
> και αφου για σενα ειναι καλο ειναι να μεινει για σενα.... 
> 
> εγω απλα προτασεις κανω αλλα τις δικαιολογω...δεν λεω οτι ειναι καλες για μενα αρα φατε κ εσεις...
> 
> 
> 
> οπως επεισης δεν λεω οτι ειναι το καλητερο....
> γιατι δεν ειναι.... παντα υπαρχει κατι καλητερο.... αναλογα τι στοχους εχει ο καθενας


εννοειτε πως τρωω ρυζι,αλλα οχι μεταπροπονητικο,καμια φορα αμα τυχει θα το φαω.αλλα συνηθως προτιμω μπανανα για τους λογους που ειπα.δεν ειπα ειναι το καλυτερο.ειπα ειναι απτα καλυτερα

εντιt: εφοσον ζηταει την γνωμη μας ο καθενας λεει την δικη του,σε μενα δουλευει τελεια η μπανανα μπορει να δουλευει και στον ιδιο.

----------


## Devil

> εννοειτε πως τρωω ρυζι,αλλα οχι μεταπροπονητικο,καμια φορα αμα τυχει θα το φαω.αλλα συνηθως προτιμω μπανανα για τους λογους που ειπα.δεν ειπα ειναι το καλυτερο.ειπα ειναι απτα καλυτερα
> 
> εντιt: εφοσον ζηταει την γνωμη μας ο καθενας λεει την δικη του,σε μενα δουλευει τελεια η μπανανα μπορει να δουλευει και στον ιδιο.


οκ δλδ οσες φορες εχεις φαει ρυζι εχεις πεσει σε υπογλυκαιμια?
ποσες μπανανες τρως δλδ στο postwo?

ρε τη γνωμη του καθενος ζηταει... αλλα δεν θα πρεπει να του εξηγησεις το πως και το γιατι? 

τι διαολο σαν κατι θειες που παιρνουν φαρμακα μου θυμιζει....
-παρτο κ εσυ γιατι εμενα μ εκανε καλο... (η μια εχει ζαχαρο και η αλλη πιεση)- ΛΟΛ!!!!!!


καλα τεσπα κανε οτι θες... βασικα δεν μου πεφτει λογος...

εχω πανω απο 1000 ποστ λεγοντας αυτο το πραγμα.... οσο καιρο το λεω δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα...

ολο μπανανα μελι και γαλα βλεπω στα postwo.... αρα νομιζω δεν εχει και νοημα να επαναλαμβανομαι.... οσοι ηθελαν να αλλαξουν κατι το εκαναν προφανως...

αρα κλεινω εδω γιατι βαρεθηκα να το επαναλαμβανω...

----------


## Pavlos17

> οκ δλδ οσες φορες εχεις φαει ρυζι εχεις πεσει σε υπογλυκαιμια?
> ποσες μπανανες τρως δλδ στο postwo?
> 
> ρε τη γνωμη του καθενος ζηταει... αλλα δεν θα πρεπει να του εξηγησεις το πως και το γιατι? 
> 
> τι διαολο σαν κατι θειες που παιρνουν φαρμακα μου θυμιζει....
> -παρτο κ εσυ γιατι εμενα μ εκανε καλο... (η μια εχει ζαχαρο και η αλλη πιεση)- ΛΟΛ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ωραια...δηλαδη εσυ εισαι ο παντωγνωστης και εμεις ειμαστε οι βλακες που δεν ξερουμε.το αν δουλευει οχι το βλεπεις στο σωμα σου.εχω δει 100 διατροφες,ατομα να προσπαθουν να κανουν σωμα 5 χρονια,και αλλα ατομα να παραπεμπουν αυτες τις διατροφες και να κανουν σωμα στον μισο χρονο...δεν νομιζω να ειναι τυχεο.κλεινω και εγω εδω γιατι κατανταει αιδια.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι παιδες δεν εχει νοημα,γιατι προφανως υπαρχει διασταση αποψεων.

εφοσον αυτα που διαβαζε ο καθενας υποστηριζονται απο καποιες αξιοπιστες ερευνες,διαλεγει κ περνει. :03. Thumb up: 

κ να πω κ γω την γνωμη μου..




> Παιδια βοηθαει να τρως μπανανες και να πινεις γαλα μετα την προπονηση,για αναπληρωση μυικου ιστου?


φιλε μια χαρα ειναι κ τα 2.

το γαλα σου δινει αργης κ γρηγορης απελυθερωσης αμινο,κ υπαρχει κ σε ερευνα αυτο.
κ η μπανανα σε βοθηθαει,να αναπληρωσεις το χαμενο γλυκογονο απτην ασκηση.
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Kazmaier

το καλυτερο μεταπροπονητικο  το οποιο εφαγα χτες ειναι μια γιγαντομεριδα με ρυζι και μπολικα σουτζουκακια , ολα τα αλλα μπανανες μελια και πουτ$ες καραμελε ειναι για φλωρους :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Devil

> ωραια...δηλαδη εσυ εισαι ο παντωγνωστης και εμεις ειμαστε οι βλακες που δεν ξερουμε.το αν δουλευει οχι το βλεπεις στο σωμα σου.εχω δει 100 διατροφες,ατομα να προσπαθουν να κανουν σωμα 5 χρονια,και αλλα ατομα να παραπεμπουν αυτες τις διατροφες και να κανουν σωμα στον μισο χρονο...δεν νομιζω να ειναι τυχεο.κλεινω και εγω εδω γιατι κατανταει αιδια.


βασικα δεν ξερω αν το εχεις καταλαβει...

αλλα σε ρωταω γιατι το κανεις και εσυ μου λες @@@@ ?

δεν δινεις μια πιστικη απαντηση....

δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι ο παντογνωστης.... ουτε οτι εσεις ειστε οι βλακες.... αλλα καθομαι να εξηγησω 2 πραγματα.... κατι που δεν κανεις εσυ...

----------


## beefmeup

> το καλυτερο μεταπροπονητικο  το οποιο εφαγα χτες ειναι μια γιγαντομεριδα με ρυζι και μπολικα σουτζουκακια , ολα τα αλλα μπανανες μελια και πουτ$ες καραμελε ειναι για φλωρους


φιλε εισαι εκτος θεματος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> το γαλα σου δινει αργης κ γρηγορης απελυθερωσης αμινο,κ υπαρχει κ σε ερευνα αυτο.
> κ η μπανανα σε βοθηθαει,να αναπληρωσεις το χαμενο γλυκογονο απτην ασκηση.


ναι μια χαρα ειναι.... βαλε και μελι μεσα για να εχεις αυξηση της ινσουλινης για να κοψεις τον καταβολισμο και την κακη κορτιζολη για να μην χασεις 0,5γρ μυς....... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## arisfwtis

αυτο το τοπικ ειναι βουτυρο στο ψωμι(βρωμης) του devil :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

τα ποστ για την μπανανα και το γαλα μεταφερθηκε εδω.

υπαρχει θεμα για το γαλα με ενα τσουβαλι ποστ. οσο για την μπανανα, μπορει να μεινει εδω η ερωτηση.

----------


## κουλης

εκτος απο το πρωινο ποτε αλλοτε κανει να τρωμε κροκους?

----------


## Eddie

> εκτος απο το πρωινο ποτε αλλοτε κανει να τρωμε κροκους?


Oλη τη μερα εκτος τις ωρες γυρω απ την προπονηση.

----------


## κουλης

> Oλη τη μερα εκτος τις ωρες γυρω απ την προπονηση.


pro και after δλδ?

----------


## Eddie

> pro και after δλδ?


Δλδ κανα 2 ωρες πριν και μετα.Ολες τις υπολοιπες εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## giannis64

> pro και after δλδ?


οχι. πρι και μετα. οπως ειπε ο βασιλης.

----------


## κουλης

> οχι. πρι και μετα. οπως ειπε ο βασιλης.


δεν θελουμε τα λιπαρα του κροκου γυρω απο την προπονηση?

----------


## giannis64

οχι.

----------


## κουλης

> οχι.


να υποθεσω επειδη θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον υδατανθρακα σαν πηγη ενεργειας την σιγκεκριμενη στιγμη?

----------


## pan0z

τι το κακο εχει ρε παιδια να φαμε αυγα πριν την προπο εγω παντα στο μεσημεριανο μου και το βραδυνο μου εχω κοτα με 2 αυγα.Αντε να λεγατε σαν μεταπροπονητικο να ελεγα οκ γιατι εχει λιπαρα ο κροκος αλλα το να το φας 2 ωρες μετα την προπο εφοσον εχεις παρει και πρωτεινη 1 ωρα πριν τι το κακο εχει?

----------


## giannis64

τιποτα. εγω τρωω και αυγα στο προπροπονητικο μου γευμα..

αλλα οχι μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## giannis64

> δεν θελουμε τα λιπαρα του κροκου γυρω απο την προπονηση?





> *οχι*.


οπα εδω εκανα λαθος.

----------


## Eddie

> να υποθεσω επειδη θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον υδατανθρακα σαν πηγη ενεργειας την σιγκεκριμενη στιγμη?


Αν φας οτιδηποτε λιπαρο πριν την προπονηση θα αργησει την χωνεψη,κατι που δε θελεις γιατι στην προπονηση καλυτερα να εισαι αδειος.

----------


## giannis64

εε ενταξη βασιλη αν κανεις το γευμα σε σωστο χρονικο ταιμ δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. ισα ισα θα σε κρατησει κιολας.

οπως και στο γιαουρτι.. :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

κουλη αγορινα μου τα αυγα να τα τρως ολοκληρα μετα την προπονηση σου.ειναι τοσα πολλα τα ωφελη των κροκων που χαλαλι στα λιγα παραπανω λεπτα χωνευσης αυτων.πες οτι καθοσουν να κανεις λιγη αεροβια μετα τα βαρη,οποτε δε θα ετρωγες τιποτα μεχρι να τελειωσεις.που και παλι δε νομιζω οτι καθυστερουν τοσο πολυ πια τη χωνευση αλλα λεμε τωρα...

οσο για πριν την προπονηση σου,παλι τρωγε τα ολοκληρα απλα τρωγε 1μιση με 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ωστε να εχουν και χωνευτει και τα αμινοξεα τους να ταξιδευουν για το αιμα σου απο το στομαχι σου.
αλλα αυτο με το 2ωρο ισχυει για ολες τις στερεες τροφες λιγο πολυ,πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.δεν ειναι θεμα κροκων η μη.οπως δεν ειναι καλο να φας κροκους 15 λεπτα πριν τα βαρη,αλλο τοσο δεν ειναι καλο να φας ασπραδια η κοτοπουλο.

δεν ειναι οτι φταινε οι κροκοι δηλαδη :08. Toast: 

δεν ξερω αν με πιανεις... :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> κουλη αγορινα μου τα αυγα να τα τρως ολοκληρα μετα την προπονηση σου.ειναι τοσα πολλα τα ωφελη των κροκων που χαλαλι στα λιγα παραπανω λεπτα χωνευσης αυτων.πες οτι καθοσουν να κανεις λιγη αεροβια μετα τα βαρη,οποτε δε θα ετρωγες τιποτα μεχρι να τελειωσεις.που και παλι δε νομιζω οτι καθυστερουν τοσο πολυ πια τη χωνευση αλλα λεμε τωρα...



+1  :03. Thumb up: 
Με τις τελευταιες ερευνες εχει αποδειχτει πως ειναι λιγο παρεξηγημένο το θεμα των κροκων. Δεν ειναι βλαβερά οσο πιστευαμε.
Τωρα να καθυστερουν λιγο στην αφομίωση σε σχεση με το ασπραδι, εντος δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο...

----------


## κουλης

> κουλη αγορινα μου τα αυγα να τα τρως ολοκληρα μετα την προπονηση σου.ειναι τοσα πολλα τα ωφελη των κροκων που χαλαλι στα λιγα παραπανω λεπτα χωνευσης αυτων.πες οτι καθοσουν να κανεις λιγη αεροβια μετα τα βαρη,οποτε δε θα ετρωγες τιποτα μεχρι να τελειωσεις.που και παλι δε νομιζω οτι καθυστερουν τοσο πολυ πια τη χωνευση αλλα λεμε τωρα...
> 
> οσο για πριν την προπονηση σου,παλι τρωγε τα ολοκληρα απλα τρωγε 1μιση με 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ωστε να εχουν και χωνευτει και τα αμινοξεα τους να ταξιδευουν για το αιμα σου απο το στομαχι σου.
> αλλα αυτο με το 2ωρο ισχυει για ολες τις στερεες τροφες λιγο πολυ,πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.δεν ειναι θεμα κροκων η μη.οπως δεν ειναι καλο να φας κροκους 15 λεπτα πριν τα βαρη,αλλο τοσο δεν ειναι καλο να φας ασπραδια η κοτοπουλο.
> 
> δεν ειναι οτι φταινε οι κροκοι δηλαδη
> 
> δεν ξερω αν με πιανεις...


σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα φιλε Nick! :01. Smile:  προσπαθω παντα το τελευταιο γευμα πριν την προπηνηση (ειτε συμπεριλαμβανει αυγα η κοτοπουλο η οτιδηποτε) να απεχει τουλαχιστον κανα 2ωρο για να εχω προλαβει να χωνεψω..... 
σημ(οταν λες θα καθυστερησουν στην χωνεψη,εννωεις οτι θα νιωθω γεματο το στομαχι για παραπανω ωρα? η ειναι κατι το οποιο δν μπορω να το καταλαβω?)

----------


## savage

υποτιθεται οτι τα λιπαρα των κροκων καθυστερουν τη χωνευση των σκετων ασπραδιων(το οποιο ως ενα βαθμο ισχυει) και αυτο και καλα σου κοστιζει λιγο σε χρονο απορροφησης των αμινο των αυγων.αυτο εννοω.
δεν εννοω οτι θα νιωθεις βαρυ το στομαχι σου μεταπροπονητικα λογω κροκων.στη φαση που θα εισαι,αν ειδικα εχεις κανει και τιποτα ποδια,οχι απλα δε θα νιωθεις βαρυ στομαχι,αλλα σε μια ωρα μετα τα αυγα εγω πιστευω οτι θα ξαναπεινας αγορινα :01. Smile:

----------


## s33k3rgr

Παιδες εχω μια αποροια σχετικα με το μελι. Επειδη βρισκομαι στη φαση που αυξανω σιγα σιγα τις θερμιδες μου παλι εψαχνα κατι συνταγες για σπιτικες μπαρες πρωτεινης και παρατηρω οτι αρκετες συνταγες περιλαμβανουν μελι+φυστικοβουτυρο η λινελαιο. Η απορροια μου λοιπον ειναι πως γινεται να χρησιμοποιεις μαζι αυτα τα υλικα εφοσον γνωριζουμε οτι το μελι ειναι γρηγορος υδατανθρακας κ προκαλει εκριση ινσουλινης και επομενως ειναι πιθανο να υπαρξει αποθεση λιπους που θα προερχεται απο το φυστικοβουτυρο η απο το λινελαιο.Μερικοι επισης χρησιμοποιουν μελι κ στο πρωινο. Εκει δεν υφισταται το ιδιο ενδεχομενο;;
Γενικα πως μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε υδατανθρακες υψηλου η μεσαιου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη στην περιοδο ογκου;;

----------


## jimmy007

> Παιδες εχω μια αποροια σχετικα με το μελι. Επειδη βρισκομαι στη φαση που αυξανω σιγα σιγα τις θερμιδες μου παλι εψαχνα κατι συνταγες για σπιτικες μπαρες πρωτεινης και παρατηρω οτι αρκετες συνταγες περιλαμβανουν μελι+φυστικοβουτυρο η λινελαιο. Η απορροια μου λοιπον ειναι πως γινεται να χρησιμοποιεις μαζι αυτα τα υλικα εφοσον γνωριζουμε οτι το μελι ειναι γρηγορος υδατανθρακας κ προκαλει εκριση ινσουλινης και επομενως ειναι πιθανο να υπαρξει αποθεση λιπους που θα προερχεται απο το φυστικοβουτυρο η απο το λινελαιο.Μερικοι επισης χρησιμοποιουν μελι κ στο πρωινο. Εκει δεν υφισταται το ιδιο ενδεχομενο;;
> Γενικα πως μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε υδατανθρακες υψηλου η μεσαιου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη στην περιοδο ογκου;;



Καταρχάς δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία αποθήκευσης λίπους αφού τα λιπαρά είναι κατά πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό πολυακόρεστα.
Επίσης, όλες οι τροφές διεγείρουν την ινσουλίνη, άλλες πιο απότομα(υψηλός Γ.Δ.) και άλλες πιο σταδιακά(χαμηλός Γ.Δ.).
Από εκεί και πέρα, μην φοβάσαι πολύ το πρωινό γιατί οι περισσότεροι υδ/κες που παίρνεις γίνονται γλυκογόνο, του οποίου τα επίπεδα είναι πεσμένα λογικά μετά τον ύπνο(εκτός βέβαια αν έχεις ξεσκιστεί στον υδ/κα πριν κοιμηθείς).
Υδ/κες υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη παίρνουμε στο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα/γεύμα και ίσως στο πρωινό.
Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση προτίμησε υδ/κες όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερου Γ.Δ.

----------


## Andrikos

> Καταρχάς δεν υπάρχει ανησυχία αποθήκευσης λίπους αφού τα λιπαρά είναι κατά πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό πολυακόρεστα.


Δεν παχαίνουμε με τα πολυακόρεστα; Καταρρίπτονται οι νόμοι της θερμοδυναμικής στα πολυακόρεστα; :01. Mr. Green: 




> Επίσης, όλες οι τροφές διεγείρουν την ινσουλίνη, άλλες πιο απότομα(υψηλός Γ.Δ.) και άλλες πιο σταδιακά(χαμηλός Γ.Δ.).


Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει. πάνταΌτι διεγείρει απότομα το πάγκρεας για  ινσουλίνη δεν ανεβάζει πάντα απότομα την γλυκόζη, το γάλα π.χ προκαλεί υπερινσουλιναιμία αλλά είναι χαμηλόυ ΓΔ. Υπάρχει και ο ινσουλινικός δείκτης.




> Από εκεί και πέρα, μην φοβάσαι πολύ το πρωινό γιατί οι περισσότεροι υδ/κες που παίρνεις γίνονται γλυκογόνο


Στα άλλα γεύματα οι υδατάνθρακες γλυκογόνο δεν γίνονται; 

Επίσης τώρα που σε πέτυχα υπάρχει thread που περιμένω απάντηση  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> Δεν παχαίνουμε με τα πολυακόρεστα; Καταρρίπτονται οι νόμοι της θερμοδυναμικής στα πολυακόρεστα;
> 
> Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει. πάνταΌτι διεγείρει απότομα το πάγκρεας για  ινσουλίνη δεν ανεβάζει πάντα απότομα την γλυκόζη, το γάλα π.χ προκαλεί υπερινσουλιναιμία αλλά είναι χαμηλόυ ΓΔ. Υπάρχει και ο ινσουλινικός δείκτης.
> 
> Στα άλλα γεύματα οι υδατάνθρακες γλυκογόνο δεν γίνονται; 
> 
> Επίσης τώρα που σε πέτυχα υπάρχει thread που περιμένω απάντηση


Δεν νομίζω να είπα ότι τα πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα δεν δίνουν θερμίδες. Απλά δεν αποθηκεύονται σαν λίπος επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται για άλλους σκοπούς όπως η δημιουργία προσταγλαδινών(σειράς 1 και 3) και η μεταφορά/σύνθεση χοληστερόλης. Από ότι έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα άρθρα κιόλας σε περιοδικά σχετικά με υγεία βοηθούν στην καύση λίπους.

Σαφώς και ο Γ.Δ. και ο Ι.Δ. δεν είναι πάντα ανάλογοι. Γενικά πάντως μοιάζουν να έχουν την ίδια τάση π.χ. υψηλός Γ.Δ.  συνήθως συνεπάγεται Ι.Δ..
Προσωπικά θεωρώ πάντως τον Γ.Δ. αρκετά ανακριβή για την προσέγγιση των τροφών. Προτιμώ το γλυκαιμικό φορτίο.

Και στα άλλα γεύματα οι υδ/κες γίνονται γλυκογόνο. Απλά στο πρωινό τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου είναι πιο χαμηλά άρα είναι πιο δύσκολο να γίνει αποθήκευση λίπους,κάτι που θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να συμβεί αν τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου είναι υψηλότερα..

Γενικά πάντως δείχνεις όρι υιοθετείς την άποψη ότι μετράει μόνο πόσες θερμίδες παίρνουμε κάθε μέρα και όχι από τι πηγές, με την οποία διαφωνώ εν μέρει..

Στο άλλο thread, τα 3 γρ/κιλό είναι μέσος όρος αρθρών bodybuilders ή άλλων σχετικών με τον χώρο(4 γρ/κιλό) και ερευνών που λένε για 2-2,5 γρ/κιλό. Το μέσος όρος ερευνών που είχα πει δεν ήταν απόλυτα σωστό. Θες να σου παραθέσω άρθρα και έρευνες που λένε αυτά?

----------


## giannis64

παιδια η αποψεις σας ειναι ιδιες και σωστες και των δυο σας, απλα πιανεστε απο την μη αναλυση του ποστ σας και ψαχνομαστε μερικες φορες να βρουμε καποια εκφραση λαθος για να κανουμε αντιδραστικο ποστ απο πισω.

σωστος και ο αντρικος, σωστος και ο τζιμης.

----------


## Andrikos

> Στο άλλο thread, τα 3 γρ/κιλό είναι μέσος όρος αρθρών bodybuilders ή άλλων σχετικών με τον χώρο(4 γρ/κιλό) και ερευνών που λένε για 2-2,5 γρ/κιλό. Το μέσος όρος ερευνών που είχα πει δεν ήταν απόλυτα σωστό. Θες να σου παραθέσω άρθρα και έρευνες που λένε αυτά?



Jimmy, 

το ακριβές σου ποστ ήταν το εξής _"Προτείνω 3 γρ/κιλό σωματικού βάρους γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των διάφορων ερευνών"_ 

Το τι διαφορά έχει μία *έρευνα* με ένα *άρθρο* που παραθέτει την εμπειρική γνώμη ενός ανθρώπου στο νόημα αλλά και στην πρακτική της αξία νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να το αναλύσουμε και πολύ. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να μιλάμε για μέσο όρο ερευνών και για μέσο όρο _άρθρων_. Μπορείς να παραθέσεις ότι  απόδειξη θεωρείς πιο έγκυρη και πως στηρίζει το 3/γρ κιλό που ήταν το αρχικό σου ποστ.Το να βάζουμε στο ίδιο καζάνι έρευνες από κανονικούς αθλούμενους και από  εμπειρικές απόψεις αθλητών που χρησιμοποιούν εργογόνα για να βγάλουμε μέσο όρο, εκτός του ότι δεν στέκει από στατιστικής πλευράς (βλέπε ομοιογένεια δείγματος)  δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει ή να μας μπερδέψει ακόμη περισσότερο.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα του θερμιδικού ισοζυγίου και της ποιότητας των θερμίδων, φυσικά και οι πηγές των θερμίδων παίζουν ρόλο , αλλά χωρίς αρνητικό ισοζυγίο θερμίδων απλά είναι ανέφικτη η απώλεια λίπους. Εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει αποδείξεις πως μπορούμε να χάσουμε λίπος με θετικό ισοζύγιο θερμίδων.Αυτό ισχύει και για τα πολυακόρεστα.

Τέλος όσον αφορά τους υδατάνθρακες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αποθηκευτούν σαν λίπος οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας και να τους φάμε. Αυτό που κάνουν οι υδατάνθρακες είναι να αναστέλλουν την καύση των λιπαρών οξέων για καύσιμο, να προωθούν την αποθήκευση του λίπους από την διατροφή και να οξειδώνονται οι ίδιοι αντί για το λίπος.

Αυτά...Λοιπόν εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά ,υγεία, άλιπα κιλά,  και καλά Χριστούγεννα σε εσένα και σε όλα τα μέλη, τους διαχειριστές και τους συντονιστές του forum.

----------


## lila_1

> Τέλος όσον αφορά τους υδατάνθρακες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αποθηκευτούν σαν λίπος οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας και να τους φάμε. Αυτό που κάνουν οι υδατάνθρακες είναι να αναστέλλουν την καύση των λιπαρών οξέων για καύσιμο, να προωθούν την αποθήκευση του λίπους από την διατροφή και να οξειδώνονται οι ίδιοι αντί για το λίπος.


Τοτε γιατι να μην κανουμε υπερθερμιδικη αλιπη διατροφη εφοσον οι υδατανθρακες δεν αποθηκευονται σαν λιπος αλλα προαγουν την αποθηκευση των λιπών?Με την απουσια λιπους δεν θα υπαρχει κατι προς αποθηκευση... :01. Unsure: 

Εξηγησε το αν θες.

----------


## Andrikos

> Τοτε τι ειναι αυτο που θα αποθηκευτει σαν λιπος?
> Τα λιπαρα των τροφων?
> Και αν ναι,γιατι να μην κανουμε υπερθερμιδικη αλιπη διατροφη εφοσον οι υδατανθρακες δεν αποθηκευονται σαν λιπος αλλα προαγουν την αποθηκευση των λιπών?Με την απουσια λιπους δεν θα υπαρχει κατι προς αποθηκευση...
> 
> Εξηγησε το αν θες.


Όπως έγραψα αναστέλλουν την οξείδωση του λίπους και μέσα στον οργανισμό, όχι μόνο την χρησιμοποιήση του διατροφικού.  Επίσης το ακριβές ποστ μου είναι _"όσον αφορά τους υδατάνθρακες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αποθηκευτούν σαν λίπος οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας και να τους φάμε"_. Είναι δύσκολο,* όχι αδύνατον*, μην γίνεται παραποιήση των ποστ μου και βγάζουμε τελείως άλλα νοήματα.
Προφανώς αν η διατροφή είναι υπερθερμιδική λίπος αποθηκεύεται . Επίσης είναι αδύνατον μία διατροφή (και ειδικά υπερθερμιδική) να στερείται λιπαρών αλλά και εκτός του ότι είναι αδύνατον είναι τελείως ανθυγιεινό να ακολουθεί κάποιος τέτοια διατροφή μακροχρόνια για διάφορους λόγους (αβιταμινώσεις, ορμονικές διαταραχές).

----------


## lila_1

> Όπως έγραψα αναστέλλουν την οξείδωση του λίπους και μέσα στον οργανισμό, όχι μόνο την χρησιμοποιήση του διατροφικού.  Επίσης το ακριβές ποστ μου είναι _"όσον αφορά τους υδατάνθρακες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αποθηκευτούν σαν λίπος οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας και να τους φάμε"_. Είναι δύσκολο,* όχι αδύνατον*, μην γίνεται παραποιήση των ποστ μου και βγάζουμε τελείως άλλα νοήματα.
> Προφανώς αν η διατροφή είναι υπερθερμιδική λίπος αποθηκεύεται . Επίσης είναι αδύνατον μία διατροφή (και ειδικά υπερθερμιδική) να στερείται λιπαρών αλλά και εκτός του ότι είναι αδύνατον είναι τελείως ανθυγιεινό να ακολουθεί κάποιος τέτοια διατροφή μακροχρόνια για διάφορους λόγους (αβιταμινώσεις, ορμονικές διαταραχές).




Το οτι ειναι δυσκολο να αποθηκευτουν σαν λιπος σημαινει οτι εχουν λιγες πιθανοτητες να αποθηκευτουν υπο προυποθεσεις,λοιπον.Εαν δεν εχεις μεγαλες θερμιδικες αναγκες ειναι απλο να κανεις ΑΛΙΠΗ διατροφη.

Εαν παραβλεψουμε το γεγονος οτι ειναι ανθιυγιεινο, και εστω οτι κανουμε ΕΛΑΦΡΑ υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη με πλεονασμα της ταξης του 10%. Δηλαδη κοτοπουλο απαχο,γαλακτοκομικα απαχα,οχι λιπαρα,φρουτα λαχανικα ρυζι,δημητριακα επεξεργαμσενα που ειναι αλιπα...Γιατι να αποθηκευτει λιπος αφου ειναι ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ να αποθηκευτει ο υδατανθρακας.Θα αποθηκευτει ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ σε σχεση με μια διατροφη ιδιας θερμιδικης αξιας αλλα με διαφορετικες αναλογιες υδατ-λιπους?

Αφου καθε υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη εχει αποτελεσμα αποθηκευση λιπους,εχει καποιο νοημα να μιλαμε για δυσκολια αποθηκευσης υδατανθρακων?
Πρακτικα εχει καποιο νοημα?

----------


## Andrikos

> Αφου καθε υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη εχει αποτελεσμα αποθηκευση λιπους,εχει καποιο νοημα να μιλαμε για δυσκολια αποθηκευσης υδατανθρακων?
> Πρακτικα εχει καποιο νοημα?


Για μένα έχει νόημα να καταλαβαίνουμε τους μηχανισμούς πίσω από ένα αποτέλεσμα. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει και για σένα. Η συζήτηση ήταν για τους πρωινούς υδατάνθρακες και την τύχη τους , όχι για το τι γίνεται με τους πρωινούς υδατάνθρακες στο πλαίσιο μιας υπερθερμιδικής διατροφής.

 O οργανισμός διαχειρίζεται διαφορετικά κάθε μακροσυστατικό . Αυτό δεν είναι ασύμβατο με τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής , απλά δείχνει το ακριβές βιοχημικο μονοπάτι για το πώς δουλεύουν τα πράγματα πίσω από ένα αποτέλεσμα. Στα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις απάντησα.

----------


## homer simpson

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους!Μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω τριμμενο λιναροσπορο και λινελαιο?Μενω Αιγαλεω και σε 2 σουπερμαρκετ (Σκλαβενιτης και Βασιλοπουλος) που εχω παει,δεν εχουν τιποτα απο τα 2.Ειχα παρει πριν απο μια βδομαδα λιναροσπορο απο μαγαζι με ξηρους καρπους αλλα ειναι με το κελυφος και δεν εχω μυλο καφε για να το αλεσω :01. Sad:   Θελω να βαλω στη διατροφη μου τα Ω-3,τρωω 4-5 φορες τη βδομαδα σολωμο αλλα ειναι πανακριβος και δε συμφερει....

----------


## thegravijia

για ω3 μπορεις 
απο συμπληρωμα 
αλλιως μουρουνελαιο εχουν τα φαρμακειο 
λινελαιο καταστηματα με βιολογικα και τετοια

----------


## homer simpson

ειναι ακριβο το λινελαιο?

----------


## homer simpson

θα προτιμουσα τα Ω-3 απο κανονικη διατροφη,οχι συμπληρωματα

----------


## beefmeup

> θα προτιμουσα τα Ω-3 απο κανονικη διατροφη,οχι συμπληρωματα


φαε ψαρια τοτε.
σαρδελες,σολωμο κ οτι αλλο λιπαρο.

αν δεν σε συμφερει,παρε συμπληρωμα που σου γραψε κ ο βιγιας.
αλλιως δεν γινεται,γιατι να ριξουμε την τιμη του σολωμου ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο.

----------


## jimmy007

> παιδια η αποψεις σας ειναι ιδιες και σωστες και των δυο σας, απλα πιανεστε απο την μη αναλυση του ποστ σας και ψαχνομαστε μερικες φορες να βρουμε καποια εκφραση λαθος για να κανουμε αντιδραστικο ποστ απο πισω.
> 
> σωστος και ο αντρικος, σωστος και ο τζιμης.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 




> Jimmy, 
> 
> το ακριβές σου ποστ ήταν το εξής _"Προτείνω 3 γρ/κιλό σωματικού βάρους γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των διάφορων ερευνών"_ 
> 
> Το τι διαφορά έχει μία *έρευνα* με ένα *άρθρο* που παραθέτει την εμπειρική γνώμη ενός ανθρώπου στο νόημα αλλά και στην πρακτική της αξία νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να το αναλύσουμε και πολύ. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να μιλάμε για μέσο όρο ερευνών και για μέσο όρο _άρθρων_. Μπορείς να παραθέσεις ότι  απόδειξη θεωρείς πιο έγκυρη και πως στηρίζει το 3/γρ κιλό που ήταν το αρχικό σου ποστ.Το να βάζουμε στο ίδιο καζάνι έρευνες από κανονικούς αθλούμενους και από  εμπειρικές απόψεις αθλητών που χρησιμοποιούν εργογόνα για να βγάλουμε μέσο όρο, εκτός του ότι δεν στέκει από στατιστικής πλευράς (βλέπε ομοιογένεια δείγματος)  δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει ή να μας μπερδέψει ακόμη περισσότερο.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το θέμα του θερμιδικού ισοζυγίου και της ποιότητας των θερμίδων, φυσικά και οι πηγές των θερμίδων παίζουν ρόλο , αλλά χωρίς αρνητικό ισοζυγίο θερμίδων απλά είναι ανέφικτη η απώλεια λίπους. Εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει αποδείξεις πως μπορούμε να χάσουμε λίπος με θετικό ισοζύγιο θερμίδων.Αυτό ισχύει και για τα πολυακόρεστα.
> 
> Τέλος όσον αφορά τους υδατάνθρακες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αποθηκευτούν σαν λίπος οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας και να τους φάμε. Αυτό που κάνουν οι υδατάνθρακες είναι να αναστέλλουν την καύση των λιπαρών οξέων για καύσιμο, να προωθούν την αποθήκευση του λίπους από την διατροφή και να οξειδώνονται οι ίδιοι αντί για το λίπος.
> ...


Aυτό που λες για εργογόνα δεν το σχολιάζω...
Τώρα σχετικά με την καύση λίπους σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι εφικτή. Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Έστω ότι κάποιος έχει θερμίδες συντήρησης 3.000. Κάνει κάθε πρωί αερόβια μετά το ξύπνημα για 1 ώρα και καίει από αυτή 500 θερμίδες(λογικότατο νούμερο) από τις οποίες ας πούμε ότι οι 180 προέρχονται από καύση λίπους,άρα 20 γρ λίπους. Αν πάρει συνολικά μέσα στη μέρα 3.590 θερμίδες,δηλαδή 90 παραπάνω από όσες καίει,θα μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει το πολύ μέχρι 10 γρ λίπους(θεωρόντας ότι δεν έχτισε μυικό ιστό). Έτσι δεν είναι εφικτό να χάνει λίπος σε υπερθερμιδική δίαιτα?
Επίσης, οι υδ/κες χαμηλού Γ.Δ. εμποδίζουν σε μικρότερο βαθμό την οξείδωση του λίπους. Δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι...
Κάτι αντίστοιχο ισχύει και με τα πολυακόρεστα που εκτός των άλλων βοηθούν στην έκκριση ορμονών που προωθούν την β-οξείδωση..




> Επίσης είναι αδύνατον μία διατροφή (και ειδικά υπερθερμιδική) να στερείται λιπαρών αλλά και εκτός του ότι είναι αδύνατον είναι τελείως ανθυγιεινό να ακολουθεί κάποιος τέτοια διατροφή μακροχρόνια για διάφορους λόγους (αβιταμινώσεις, ορμονικές διαταραχές).


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Χρόνια πολλά επίσης... :08. Toast:

----------


## jimmy007

> ειναι ακριβο το λινελαιο?


Εγώ το βρίσκω 6 ευρώ τα 250 ml... Άρα 24 ευρώ το λίτρο, άρα ναι είναι αρκετά ακριβό..

----------


## homer simpson

Οι σαρδελες εχουν Ω-3?

----------


## homer simpson

Jimmy απο που το αγοραζεις?

----------


## thegravijia

και το λινελαιο και το μουρουνελαιο ειναι 9 και κατι ευρα
οταν πας στο φαρμακειο και πεις θελω μουρουνελαιο 
ο φαρμακοποιος θα σου προτεινει αρχικα μουρουνελαιο με γευση πορτοκαλι (μην το παρεις εχει ζαχαρες μεσα και κραταει 1 βδομαδα μονο ) 
μετα θα σε πει σε καψουλα - θα πεις οχι εν θελω 
θελω το καθαρο το παλιο αυτο που βρωμαει να γουσταρω 
(θα σου κρατησει πολυ περισσοτερο)

ο σωλομος σου πιανει τον κολο ειναι πανακριβος αστο καλυτερα

οκ boy?!

----------


## homer simpson

thegravijia ok

----------


## Andrikos

> Aυτό που λες για εργογόνα δεν το σχολιάζω...
> Τώρα σχετικά με την καύση λίπους σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι εφικτή. Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Έστω ότι κάποιος έχει θερμίδες συντήρησης 3.000. Κάνει κάθε πρωί αερόβια μετά το ξύπνημα για 1 ώρα και καίει από αυτή 500 θερμίδες(λογικότατο νούμερο) από τις οποίες ας πούμε ότι οι 180 προέρχονται από καύση λίπους,άρα 20 γρ λίπους. Αν πάρει συνολικά μέσα στη μέρα 3.590 θερμίδες,δηλαδή 90 παραπάνω από όσες καίει,θα μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει το πολύ μέχρι 10 γρ λίπους(θεωρόντας ότι δεν έχτισε μυικό ιστό). Έτσι δεν είναι εφικτό να χάνει λίπος σε υπερθερμιδική δίαιτα?
> Επίσης, οι υδ/κες χαμηλού Γ.Δ. εμποδίζουν σε μικρότερο βαθμό την οξείδωση του λίπους. Δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι...
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο ισχύει και με τα πολυακόρεστα που εκτός των άλλων βοηθούν στην έκκριση ορμονών που προωθούν την β-οξείδωση..


Jimmy παίρνεις ένα χρονικό στιγμιότυπο στην αρχή , το πρωί, και μετά παίρνεις ένα 24 ωρο. Ναι στο χρονικό στιγμιότυπο θα χάσει 20 γρ λίπος.  Αλλά όταν το ισοζύγιο είναι θετικό δεν βλέπω πως το ισοζύγιο του λίπους θα είναι αρνητικό.
Ναι ωραία τα πολυακόρεστα προωθούν την β-οξείδωση. Και οι κετογενικές διατροφές , π.χ προωθούν την κέτωση. Από την άλλη οι υδατάνθρακες ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη ,η οποία θεωρείται λιποαποθηκευτική, αλλά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί αθλητές που τρώνε 500+ γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα και είναι σε πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους.  Τα βιοχημικά μονοπάτια δεν αναιρούν τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής.
Αν θες να στηρίξεις αυτό που λες περί των πολυακόρεστων πρέπει να παραθέσεις μία έρευνα όπου ενώ οι άνθρωποι ήταν σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή πλούσια σε  πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα δεν έβαλαν λίπος .

----------


## κουλης

παιδια τι να κανω για να αυξησω την ορεξη μου? τα περισσοτερα γευματα μου τα τρωω χωριε να τα ευχαριστιεμαι και παρα πλ!.....σημερα να φανταστειτε απο εκει που ετρωγα 3 πιατα φασολακα με ενα και εσκασα! :02. Shock:  να αντικαταστησω τα προοιοντα ολικης με κανονικα? θα βοηθησει καθολου?

----------


## giannis64

3 πιατα φασολακια?????? :02. Shock: 

ε φυσικο ειναι ρε κουλη.  ακου 3 πιατα... :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

> 3 πιατα φασολακια??????
> 
> ε φυσικο ειναι ρε κουλη.  ακου 3 πιατα...


και αυριο εχω ρεβυθια μιαμ μιαμ!!! την προηγουμενη φορα ειχα φαει ολη την κατσαρολα! γιαυτο σημερα η μανα μου σημερα πηρε 2 πακετα! 
(ασε και αυριο το πρωι παω για ζυγισμα μετα απο εναμιση μηνα!) για να δουμε πηραμε τπτ!

----------


## d3m

Τρωω αρκετα αμυγδαλα το βραδυ και καρυδια κανω καλα να τα συνδιασω και σαν σνακ με αλλα γευματα την μερα?

----------


## κουλης

> Τρωω αρκετα αμυγδαλα το βραδυ και καρυδια κανω καλα να τα συνδιασω και σαν σνακ με αλλα γευματα την μερα?


γιαουρτακι,βρωμη.γαλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## d3m

Για το βραδυ?Ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη στο γιαουρτακι αυτο κανω.

----------


## jimmy007

> Jimmy παίρνεις ένα χρονικό στιγμιότυπο στην αρχή , το πρωί, και μετά παίρνεις ένα 24 ωρο. Ναι στο χρονικό στιγμιότυπο θα χάσει 20 γρ λίπος.  Αλλά όταν το ισοζύγιο είναι θετικό δεν βλέπω πως το ισοζύγιο του λίπους θα είναι αρνητικό.
> Ναι ωραία τα πολυακόρεστα προωθούν την β-οξείδωση. Και οι κετογενικές διατροφές , π.χ προωθούν την κέτωση. Από την άλλη οι υδατάνθρακες ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη ,η οποία θεωρείται λιποαποθηκευτική, αλλά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί αθλητές που τρώνε 500+ γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα και είναι σε πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους.  Τα βιοχημικά μονοπάτια δεν αναιρούν τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής.
> Αν θες να στηρίξεις αυτό που λες περί των πολυακόρεστων πρέπει να παραθέσεις μία έρευνα όπου ενώ οι άνθρωποι ήταν σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή πλούσια σε  πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα δεν έβαλαν λίπος .


Αν γίνεται αυτό κάθε μέρα???




> Χρειάζεται 3000 θερμίδες για να συντηρήσει χ κιλά, με 10 κιλά λίπους. Με την αερόβια, 3500.
> Ό,τι και να χάσει στην αερόβια, από τη στιγμή που θα φάει 3500 θ., διατηρείται στα 10 κιλά λίπους!
> 
> Από την άλλη φαίνεται λογικό αυτό που λες. η απορία είναι: Γιατί αυτές οι έξτρα 90 να μην προκαλέσουν μυική ανάπτυξη αλλά αποθήκευση λιπους? σόρρυ αν ρωτώ κάτι αυτονόητο
> 
> α btw κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον τελευταίο καιρό...
> Λέμε ότι οι έξτρα θερμίδες προκαλούν αύξηση λίπους, είτε προέρχονται από υδατάνθρακες είτε από λίπη και πρωτείνες.
> Οι θερμοί υποστηρικτές των κετογονικών διατροφών θεωρούν ότι είναι καλύτερα να βάλουν λίπος από το έξτρα 1000θερμ. κρέας, παρά από έξτρα 1000θ. ψωμιού, καθώς τα κιλά στην πρώτη περίπτωση φεύγουν πιο εύκολα.
> 
> ...


Οι 3.000 που είπε είναι θερμίδες συντήρησης άρα περιλαμβάνουν και την κατανάλωση ενέργειας κατά την αερόβια.
Επίσης, η αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου είναι πολύ αργή διαδικασία.
Ακόμα, οι μυες όταν δέχονται κατάλληλο ερέθισμα (προπόνηση με βάρη) και τους τροφοδοτείς με τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά αναπτύσσονται και έτσι καταναλώνονται περισσότερες θερμίδες..... Απλά δεν είναι δυνατό να καταναλώνονται εξωφρενικοί αριθμοί παραπάνω θερμίδων και να μην αποθηκευτεί λίπος...

----------


## noz1989

> Χρειάζεται 3000 θερμίδες για να συντηρήσει χ κιλά, με 10 κιλά λίπους. Με την αερόβια, 3500.
> Ό,τι και να χάσει στην αερόβια, από τη στιγμή που θα φάει 3500 θ., διατηρείται στα 10 κιλά λίπους!
> 
> Από την άλλη φαίνεται λογικό αυτό που λες. η απορία είναι: Γιατί αυτές οι έξτρα 90 να μην προκαλέσουν μυική ανάπτυξη αλλά αποθήκευση λιπους? σόρρυ αν ρωτώ κάτι αυτονόητο
> 
> *H περισσεια των θερμιδων δεν γινεται μονο λιπος. Γιαιτ αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα βαζαμε μυες! Οπως και στην υποθερμιδικη διαιτα, απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν χανουμε μονο λιπος αλλα και μυες!*
> 
> α btw κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον τελευταίο καιρό...
> Λέμε ότι οι έξτρα θερμίδες προκαλούν αύξηση λίπους, είτε προέρχονται από υδατάνθρακες είτε από λίπη και πρωτείνες.
> ...


,

----------


## jimmy007

> Οταν εισαι αδειος απο γλυκογονο, οντως ο οργανισμος θα κοιταξει πρωτα να γεμισει και μετα να αποθηκευσει λιπος! Αλλα αν στο τελος της ημερας εχεις πλεονασμα θερμιδων θα βαλεις λιπος!


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες γιατί πολύ απλά ο οργανισμός δεν ανοίγει πρωί και κλείνει βράδυ....

----------


## FoTiS3

για τα κασιους τι γνωμη εχετε??σαν τα καρυδια και τα αμυγδαλα δεν ειναι??

----------


## noz1989

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες γιατί πολύ απλά ο οργανισμός δεν ανοίγει πρωί και κλείνει βράδυ....


ποτε κλεινει? εχει συγκεκριμενη μερα??

----------


## Andrikos

> Αν γίνεται αυτό κάθε μέρα???



Αν έχουμε ένα μικρό πλεόνασμα ενέργειας για ένα χρονικό διάστημα θα αποθηκεύσουμε μικρή ποσότητα λίπους ανάλογα το πόσο είναι το πλεόνασμα αυτό. Και αν μείνουμε σταθεροί στις θερμίδες που τρώγαμε για να πάρουμε αυτό το λίπος  κάποια στιγμή θα χάσουμε κάποιο από αυτό το λίπος αφού το βάρος μας θα έχει αυξηθεί και σιγά σιγά θα έχει αυξηθεί και ο βασικός μεταβολισμός αλλά και το ενεργειακό κόστος καθημερινών δραστηριοτήτων όπως το περπάτημα. Επειδή οι μύες μας θα κουβαλούν και λίγο περισσότερο βάρος σε αυτές τις δραστηριότητες ίσως βάλουμε και λίγη μυική μάζα ,πιο έντονα αυτό φαίνεται στους αγύμναστους και αδύνατους ανθρώπους που όταν αρχίζουν να τρώνε περισσότερο αλλάζει αρκετά η διάπλαση τους.

----------


## thegravijia

προτεινεται σε καποιον απο διατροφη ογκου να περασει αΠευθειας σε διατροφη γραμμωσης χωρις υδατανθρακες και με υψηλα λιπαρα

?

επισης σε τετοιες διαιτες (χωρις υδατανθρακες) κανουμε αεροβιο?

----------


## arisfwtis

ε θα χασεις στην αρχη αλλα καποια στιγμη θα κολλησεις και δν θα ξερεις τι να κοψεις

----------


## Noobas

καλημέρα καλή χρονιά έχω μια ερώτηση ελπίζω αν είμαι στο σωστό θέμα το ότι χάνω από την μέση και τα πόδια είναι φυσιολογικό ή να αρχίσω να αγχώνομαι? δεδομένου ότι εγώ εδώ και ενα-μισό μήνα θέλω να πάρω κιλά... επάνω δεν βλέπω να χάνω αλλά ούτε και να έχω πάρει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## giannis64

το οτι χανεις απο την μεση ειναι θετικο. στα ποδια μηπως εχεις καιρο να τα γυμνασεις? γιατι αν ναι ειναι απο αυτο.
η ζυγαρια σου τι λεει?

----------


## Noobas

η ζυγαριά μου λέει περίπου ένα κιλό μείον...

----------


## giannis64

αρα δεν βαδιζεις σωστα. ανεβασε λιγο τις θερμιδες σου.

----------


## Noobas

πως? γιατί έχω μπεί στην διαδικασία να σκέφτομαι σοβαρά τί τρώω μήπως τα πάρω σε λίπος και αυτό ίσως είναι που φταίει. τα συμπληρώματα θα βοηθήσουν?

----------


## giannis64

οταν θελεις ν βαλεις κιλα, το λιπος ειναι αναποφευκτο.
απλα πρεπει να το εχεις υπο ελεγχο.
αν φοβασαι μην βαλεις λιπος τοτε ποτε δεν θα μπορεσεις να βαλεις κιλα.

τα συμπληρωματα ειναι αυτο που λενε. μπορουν να βοηθησουν μονο αν εισαι σεσωστο διατροφικο δρομο.

----------


## κουλης

Ποσο καταστροφικο ειναι να βαζω 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου νεσκουικ σε σκονη στην βρωμη ωστε να κατεβαινει πιο ευχαριστα το πρωι?

----------


## sogoku

> Ποσο καταστροφικο ειναι να βαζω 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου νεσκουικ σε σκονη στην βρωμη ωστε να κατεβαινει πιο ευχαριστα το πρωι?


Μην το σκεφτεσαι ετσι ρε.Δεν εισαι αγωνηστικος που και να ησουν παλι σημασια μπορει να μην ειχε.Οι ημερησιες θερμιδες σου να ειναι οπως τις θες με τα μακροσυστατικα και  μην αναλωνεσαι σε τετοιες λεπτομερειες μονο κακο σου κανει.

----------


## thegravijia

> προτεινεται σε καποιον απο διατροφη ογκου να περασει αΠευθειας σε διατροφη γραμμωσης χωρις υδατανθρακες και με υψηλα λιπαρα
> 
> ?
> 
> επισης σε τετοιες διαιτες (χωρις υδατανθρακες) κανουμε αεροβιο?


? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> ?


βιγια οταν λες χωρις υ/ες εννοεις φαση κετοσης,η απλα μειωμενοι υ/ες?

για το αλλο,δεν υπαρχει θεμα περνας κανονικα,απλα μειωνεις σταδιακα τις θερμιδες σου,κατα 200-250 κ καθε φορα που κολας μειωνεις λιγο ακομα..

----------


## thegravijia

> βιγια οταν λες χωρις υ/ες εννοεις φαση κετοσης,η απλα μειωμενοι υ/ες?
> 
> για το αλλο,δεν υπαρχει θεμα περνας κανονικα,απλα μειωνεις σταδιακα τις θερμιδες σου,κατα 200-250 κ καθε φορα που κολας μειωνεις λιγο ακομα..


βοηθησε με λιγο ρε beefmeup γιατι μεχρι τον ιουλιο λογικα που θα δωσω κατι εξετασεις για αθληματα κτλ μου παν πως το βαρος μου πρεπει να ναι ιδιο με το υψος μου και πρεπει να χασω ποσα κιλα τωρα...!

για κετο μιλαω..
1.στην κετο γινεται αεροβιο /?
2.στην κετο κανεις κανενα card up (για μια μερα μιλαω) η θελει συνεχεια zero carbs ??
3. στην κετο μετα την προπονηση στο ροφημα να βαζω απλους υδατανθρακες?

----------


## Mitsen

> ?


Θέλω και εγώ πολύ να ακούσω την σωστή απάντηση σε αυτό το σενάριο! :03. Thumb up: 

επίσης ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι..
δεν είναι επιθυμητή σε αυτή τη δίαιτα η ύπαρξη υδατανθράκων για την απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης? :01. Unsure:  και αν όχι για ποσο χρονικό διάστημα ενδεικνύετε να ακολουθείς το διατροφικό σενάριο που παράθεσε ο vijia? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> μου παν πως το βαρος μου πρεπει να ναι ιδιο με το υψος μου και πρεπει να χασω ποσα κιλα τωρα...!


καλα αυτα σχετικα ειναι,αλλα δεν βλεπω τον λογο αν δεν εχεις κατι συγκεκριμενο κατα νου..τεσπα δικο σου θεμα αυτο.




> για κετο μιλαω..
> 1.στην κετο γινεται αεροβιο /?
> 2.στην κετο κανεις κανενα card up (για μια μερα μιλαω) η θελει συνεχεια zero carbs ??
> 3. στην κετο μετα την προπονηση στο ροφημα να βαζω απλους υδατανθρακες?


ριξε μια ματια εδω αρχικα,κ το βλεπουμε μετα.
ΚΕΤΟ

----------


## Stella

> βοηθησε με λιγο ρε beefmeup γιατι μεχρι τον ιουλιο λογικα που θα δωσω κατι εξετασεις για αθληματα κτλ μου παν πως το βαρος μου πρεπει να ναι ιδιο με το υψος μου και πρεπει να χασω ποσα κιλα τωρα...!
> 
> για κετο μιλαω..
> 1.στην κετο γινεται αεροβιο /?
> 2.στην κετο κανεις κανενα card up (για μια μερα μιλαω) η θελει συνεχεια zero carbs ??
> 3. στην κετο μετα την προπονηση στο ροφημα να βαζω απλους υδατανθρακες?


Για πιο λόγο θα δώσεις εξετάσεις και σου είπαν ότι το βάρος πρέπει να είναι όσο το ύψός; Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ισχύει αυτό; Το διάβασες στην εγκύκλιο των εξετάσεων;

----------


## thegravijia

> *καλα αυτα σχετικα ειναι,αλλα δεν βλεπω τον λογο αν δεν εχεις κατι συγκεκριμενο κατα νου..τεσπα δικο σου θεμα αυτο.
> 
> * 
> 
> ριξε μια ματια εδω αρχικα,κ το βλεπουμε μετα.
> ΚΕΤΟ


θα ξαναδωσω πανελληνιες και για κει που θελω πρεπει να δωσω αθληματα και μου παν οτι το βαρος πρεπει να ναι ιδιο με το υψος πανω κατω γιατι αλλιως σε κοβουν .

ευχαριστω για το λινκ 
δεν ξεκαθαριζει ομως αν μπορουμε να βαλουμε σε κετο αεροβιο και στις card up days μεχρι ποσο θα με περνει το ξεφτιλιζω με το φαι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

> Για πιο λόγο θα δώσεις εξετάσεις και σου είπαν ότι το βάρος πρέπει να είναι όσο το ύψός; Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ισχύει αυτό; Το διάβασες στην εγκύκλιο των εξετάσεων;


kardia mou οταν πας να δωσεις για αστυνομια απο οτι καταλαβα σε μετρανε εκεινη τι στιγμη βαρος -υψος - και αμα βγει παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει ο δεικτεις μαζας σωματος σε εκοψαν χωρις πολλα πολλα..
παντως για μενα ειναι δυσκολο να χασω τοσα κιλα  :02. Bang Head: 

και η αλλη βλακεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να αρχισω προπονησεις τρεξιμο για να μπορεσω να περασω απο τα αθληματα που θα μας βαλουν .100μ  κτλ 

δεν μς εβαζαν να κανουμε τιποτα squat να τους ετρωγα ολους :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> kardia mou οταν πας να δωσεις για αστυνομια απο οτι καταλαβα σε μετρανε εκεινη τι στιγμη βαρος -υψος - και αμα βγει παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει ο δεικτεις μαζας σωματος σε εκοψαν χωρις πολλα πολλα..
> παντως για μενα ειναι δυσκολο να χασω τοσα κιλα 
> 
> και η αλλη βλακεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να αρχισω προπονησεις τρεξιμο για να μπορεσω να περασω απο τα αθληματα που θα μας βαλουν .100μ  κτλ 
> 
> δεν μς εβαζαν να κανουμε τιποτα squat να τους ετρωγα ολους


Μπορείς να "παίξεις με τα υγρά" για να μειώσεις το βάρος σου. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω μετά αν θα μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις σε αθλήματα.. Πόσα κιλά πρέπει να χάσεις?

----------


## Stella

> kardia mou οταν πας να δωσεις για αστυνομια απο οτι καταλαβα σε μετρανε εκεινη τι στιγμη βαρος -υψος - και αμα βγει παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει ο δεικτεις μαζας σωματος σε εκοψαν χωρις πολλα πολλα..
> παντως για μενα ειναι δυσκολο να χασω τοσα κιλα 
> 
> και η αλλη βλακεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να αρχισω προπονησεις τρεξιμο για να μπορεσω να περασω απο τα αθληματα που θα μας βαλουν .100μ  κτλ 
> 
> δεν μς εβαζαν να κανουμε τιποτα squat να τους ετρωγα ολους


kardia mou πήγαινε σε ένα Αστυνομικό Τμήμα και ζήτα την εγκύκλιο των εξετάσεων. Εκεί γράφει αναλυτικά τα όρια και τις προυποθέσεις...και άσε τα "μου είπανε", τα "πανω κάτω" και τις υποθέσεις ....
Να πας και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα πιάνεις τα όρια!
Ναι όντως σε κόβουν "μαχαίρι" αλλά εσύ αν προετοιμαστεις δεν έχεις ανάγκη.
Μην ξεχνάς πάντως τα μαθήματα...εκεί είναι το "αγγούρι" γιατί τα μόρια έχουν πάει στον ουρανό!

----------


## Andrikos

> Μπορείς να "παίξεις με τα υγρά" για να μειώσεις το βάρος σου. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω μετά αν θα μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις σε αθλήματα.. Πόσα κιλά πρέπει να χάσεις?



Το έχεις κάνει αυτό Jimmy ή το διάβασες κάπου; Το "να παίξεις με τα υγρά" εγώ το λέω "αφυδάτωση" αλλά μπορεί να έχω μείνει πίσω σε κάποια θέματα.

----------


## thegravijia

> kardia mou πήγαινε σε ένα Αστυνομικό Τμήμα και ζήτα την εγκύκλιο των εξετάσεων. Εκεί γράφει αναλυτικά τα όρια και τις προυποθέσεις...και άσε τα "μου είπανε", τα "πανω κάτω" και τις υποθέσεις ....
> Να πας και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα πιάνεις τα όρια!
> Ναι όντως σε κόβουν "μαχαίρι" αλλά εσύ αν προετοιμαστεις δεν έχεις ανάγκη.
> Μην ξεχνάς πάντως τα μαθήματα...εκεί είναι το "αγγούρι" γιατί τα μόρια έχουν πάει στον ουρανό!


καλα ναι προυποθεση ολων ειναι να πιασω τα μορια.
εγω θα την κανω την προσπαθεια και βλεπουμε.





> Μπορείς να "παίξεις με τα υγρά" για να μειώσεις  το βάρος σου. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω μετά αν θα μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις σε  αθλήματα.. Πόσα κιλά πρέπει να χάσεις?


δεν γνωριζω πως μπορει να γινει αυτο.


jimmy ειμαι 91+ και το υψος μου ειναι 1.78

----------


## beefmeup

βιγια,δεν τα κοιταει κανεις αυτα με τον τροπο που λες..
μονο αν εισαι υπερβαρος θα χεις θεμα..στανταρ αυτο που σου λεω,γιατι το ξερω για τετοιες περιπτωσεις.
τωρα,μπορεις να χασεις 4-5 κιλα για να εισαι σιγουρος,αλλα αν κοψεις λιγο υ/ες κ ξεκινησεις αεροβια,αυτο θα γινει σε κανα μηνα-εναμιση,λογικα..
δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μπλεξεις με κετωσεις κλπ..

απτην αλλη αν μπλεξεις,θα δεις πως θα αντιδρα το σωμα σου..το να σου πει καποιος να κανεις αεροβια η οχι,ειναι πολυ σχετικο κ διχως νοημα για εκεινη την φαση.
αν δλδ ξεκινησεις κ δεις οτι χανεις,2 κιλα ανα βδομαδα ποιος ο λογος για αεροβια?
ασε που πρεπει να δεις τι ειδους διατροφη για κετωση θα κανεις..
αν θα ειναι με μια μερα ανα βδομαδα με καρμπ απ,η αν θα κανεις κυκλο ανα καποιες μερες πιο συχνα..

τεσπα,η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν σου χρειαζεται απαραιτητα για αυτο που θες..
κατι τυπους που ειναι 1,70 κ ειναι στην αστυνομια τους εχεις δει??κ κατι κοπελιτσες 1,60??για να μην αναφερω τα κιλα τους..
ολοι αυτοι θα ειχαν κοπει,αλλα περασαν..

----------


## thegravijia

> βιγια,δεν τα κοιταει κανεις αυτα με τον τροπο που λες..
> μονο αν εισαι υπερβαρος θα χεις θεμα..στανταρ αυτο που σου λεω,γιατι το ξερω για τετοιες περιπτωσεις.
> τωρα,μπορεις να χασεις 4-5 κιλα για να εισαι σιγουρος,αλλα αν κοψεις λιγο υ/ες κ ξεκινησεις αεροβια,αυτο θα γινει σε κανα μηνα-εναμιση,λογικα..
> δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μπλεξεις με κετωσεις κλπ..
> 
> *απτην αλλη αν μπλεξεις,θα δεις πως θα αντιδρα το σωμα σου*..το να σου πει καποιος να κανεις αεροβια η οχι,ειναι πολυ σχετικο κ διχως νοημα για εκεινη την φαση.
> αν δλδ ξεκινησεις κ δεις οτι χανεις,2 κιλα ανα βδομαδα ποιος ο λογος για αεροβια?
> ασε που πρεπει να δεις τι ειδους διατροφη για κετωση θα κανεις..
> αν θα ειναι με μια μερα ανα βδομαδα με καρμπ απ,η αν θα κανεις κυκλο ανα καποιες μερες πιο συχνα..
> ...


εγινε thanks 
παντως ειναι ευκαιρια τωρα να δοκιμασω κετο μιας και δεν το εχω ξανακανει . :05. Weights:

----------


## κουλης

υπαρχει στο forum Καμια διατροφη με ανεβασμενα carbs και μειωμενα λιπαρα? μονο κετο διατροφες εχω βρει.....:/

----------


## thegravijia

> υπαρχει στο forum Καμια διατροφη με ανεβασμενα carbs και μειωμενα λιπαρα? μονο κετο διατροφες εχω βρει.....:/


ολες οι διατροφες ογκου

----------


## thegravijia

> _βιγια,δεν τα κοιταει κανεις αυτα με τον τροπο που λες.._
> μονο αν εισαι υπερβαρος θα χεις θεμα..στανταρ αυτο που σου λεω,γιατι το ξερω για τετοιες περιπτωσεις.
> τωρα,μπορεις να χασεις 4-5 κιλα για να εισαι σιγουρος,αλλα αν κοψεις λιγο υ/ες κ ξεκινησεις αεροβια,αυτο θα γινει σε κανα μηνα-εναμιση,λογικα..
> δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μπλεξεις με κετωσεις κλπ..
> 
> απτην αλλη αν μπλεξεις,θα δεις πως θα αντιδρα το σωμα σου..το να σου πει καποιος να κανεις αεροβια η οχι,ειναι πολυ σχετικο κ διχως νοημα για εκεινη την φαση.
> αν δλδ ξεκινησεις κ δεις οτι χανεις,2 κιλα ανα βδομαδα ποιος ο λογος για αεροβια?
> ασε που πρεπει να δεις τι ειδους διατροφη για κετωση θα κανεις..
> αν θα ειναι με μια μερα ανα βδομαδα με καρμπ απ,η αν θα κανεις κυκλο ανα καποιες μερες πιο συχνα..
> ...


αυτο εδω κοιτανε 
http://www.iatronet.gr/members/bmi/results.asp

λογικα αμα εισαι πανω απο το οριο μπουλο

----------


## Mitsen

Ίσως να το είχα ρωτήσει και ποιο παλιά... δεν θυμάμαι...

Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τις συνθετες μορφές υδατάνθρακα πατάτες, ρύζι με βρώμη? :01. Unsure: 

Υπάρχει κάτι το αρνητικό σε μια διατροφή (ανεξαρτητου στόχου) σε κάθε γεύμα η είπραξη βρώμης? :01. Unsure:

----------


## κουλης

> Ίσως να το είχα ρωτήσει και ποιο παλιά... δεν θυμάμαι...
> 
> Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τις συνθετες μορφές υδατάνθρακα πατάτες, ρύζι με βρώμη?
> 
> Υπάρχει κάτι το αρνητικό σε μια διατροφή (ανεξαρτητου στόχου) σε κάθε γεύμα η είπραξη βρώμης?


το τελευταιο καιρο εχω αντικαταστησει ολους τους υδαταρθρακες(πατατα ρυζι μακαρονι) με βρωμη ετσι για αλλαγη και ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω αν πειραζει κατι τετοιο....

----------


## procop

σε περιπτωση που καποιος τελειωνει την προπο κατα τις 11 και πινει πρωτεινη whey,και μετα κοιμαται 01,30 τι μπορει να φαει ωστε να μην βαλει λιπος και ειναι σε περιοδο ογκου??
εγω παιρνω μια whey και μια μπανανα αμεσως μετα προπο και στις 12 τρωω 150 γρ κρεας με 50 περιπου ρυζι ειναι καλυτερο να βγαλω το ρυζι και να βαλω μονο σαλατα και να παρω υδατανθρακα σε σκονη για μετα την προπο??
και πριν τον υπνο ενα cottage

----------


## Mitsen

> σε περιπτωση που καποιος τελειωνει την προπο κατα τις 11 και πινει πρωτεινη whey,και μετα κοιμαται 01,30 τι μπορει να φαει ωστε να μην βαλει λιπος και ειναι σε περιοδο ογκου??
> εγω παιρνω μια whey και μια μπανανα αμεσως μετα προπο και στις 12 τρωω 150 γρ κρεας με 50 περιπου ρυζι ειναι καλυτερο να βγαλω το ρυζι και να βαλω μονο σαλατα και να παρω υδατανθρακα σε σκονη για μετα την προπο??
> και πριν τον υπνο ενα cottage


Μπερδεύτηκα διαβάζοντας το post σου γιατί έχεις πολλές ερωτήσεις συνχονεμενες.

Όταν λες τελειώνεις στις 11 και κοιμάσαι στις 1:30 εννοείς το πρωί η το ξημέρωμα? :01. Unsure: 
Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, δεν μπορείς να πηγαίνεις ποιο νωρίς στο gym?

----------


## giannis64

> kardia mou οταν πας να δωσεις για αστυνομια απο οτι καταλαβα σε μετρανε εκεινη τι στιγμη βαρος -υψος - και αμα βγει παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει ο δεικτεις μαζας σωματος σε εκοψαν χωρις πολλα πολλα..
> παντως για μενα ειναι δυσκολο να χασω τοσα κιλα 
> 
> και η αλλη βλακεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να αρχισω προπονησεις τρεξιμο για να μπορεσω να περασω απο τα αθληματα που θα μας βαλουν .100μ κτλ 
> 
> δεν μς εβαζαν να κανουμε τιποτα squat να τους ετρωγα ολους


σε καποιο θεμα η μαρια ειχε ποσταρει προπονησεις για να μπορεις να βγαζεις αυτα τα τεστ των εξετασεων. δες αν θες να τα βρεις, και αν δεν μπορεσεις πες μηπως και μπορεσω να τα βρω εγω.

σε ποσο καιρο πρπει να τα χασεις τα κιλα? και ποσα?

----------


## jimmy007

> Το έχεις κάνει αυτό Jimmy ή το διάβασες κάπου; Το "να παίξεις με τα υγρά" εγώ το λέω "αφυδάτωση" αλλά μπορεί να έχω μείνει πίσω σε κάποια θέματα.


Nαι για αφυδάτωση περίπου μιλάω και εγώ. Για την ακρίβεια, εννοώ μείωση υδ/κων, μηδενισμός λακτόζης,αλατιού,χρήση διουρητικών(σε επίπεδο καφείνης πάντα) και λίγο νερό τις τελευταίες μέρες.
Ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει για μία εβδομάδα περίπου.
Αυτό το κάνουν οι παλαιστές συνήθως...

----------


## Andrikos

> Nαι για αφυδάτωση περίπου μιλάω και εγώ. Για την ακρίβεια, εννοώ μείωση υδ/κων, μηδενισμός λακτόζης,αλατιού,χρήση διουρητικών(σε επίπεδο καφείνης πάντα) και λίγο νερό τις τελευταίες μέρες.
> Ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει για μία εβδομάδα περίπου.
> Αυτό το κάνουν οι παλαιστές συνήθως...


Ναι, και καμιά φορά γίνεται και χρήση καθαρτικών αφού το έντερο έχει περί τα 1-2 κιλά μικροοργανισμών. Μπορεί να γίνουν και άλλα κόλπα αλλά όλα αυτά έχουν αρκετό ρίσκο.

Δεν το κάνουν όλοι οι παλαιστές, το κάνουν όσοι έχουν κουτούς προπονητές που δεν προσέχουν τον αθλητή σε τι κατηγορία θα πάει και πάνε τελευταία στιγμή να συμμαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα.
Όπως και να έχει, πιστεύεις ότι είναι ασφαλές/συνετό να προτείνεις κάτι τέτοιο σε κάποιον ;

----------


## jimmy007

> Ναι, και καμιά φορά γίνεται και χρήση καθαρτικών αφού το έντερο έχει περί τα 1-2 κιλά μικροοργανισμών. Μπορεί να γίνουν και άλλα κόλπα αλλά όλα αυτά έχουν αρκετό ρίσκο.
> 
> Δεν το κάνουν όλοι οι παλαιστές, το κάνουν όσοι έχουν κουτούς προπονητές που δεν προσέχουν τον αθλητή σε τι κατηγορία θα πάει και πάνε τελευταία στιγμή να συμμαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα.
> Όπως και να έχει, πιστεύεις ότι είναι ασφαλές/συνετό να προτείνεις κάτι τέτοιο σε κάποιον ;


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με αυτά που λες..
Για τους υδ/κες,λακτόζη,αλάτι το θεωρώ συνετό. Για τα υπόλοιπα όχι. Αν και με αυτά τα 3 δεν πρόκειται να δεις τεράστια διαφορά..

----------


## procop

> Μπερδεύτηκα διαβάζοντας το post σου γιατί έχεις πολλές ερωτήσεις συνχονεμενες.
> 
> Όταν λες τελειώνεις στις 11 και κοιμάσαι στις 1:30 εννοείς το πρωί η το ξημέρωμα?
> Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, δεν μπορείς να πηγαίνεις ποιο νωρίς στο gym?


παω κατα τις 21,30 οταν εχω μαθημα το απογευμα ,τελειωνω κατα τις 22,30 με 22,45 και παω σπιτι τρωω κατα τις 23,15 και κοιμαμαι 01,00-01,30 το βραδυ
βασικα δεν μπορω λογω σχολης-δουλειας
και το προβλημα ειναι οτι ακολουθω υπερθερμιδικη αλλα αρχισα να βαζω νερα στην κοιλια,ακομη και τωρα π δεν παιρνω κρεατινη και πιστευω τα αυξημενα carbs προ υπνου με χαλανε
οι ωρες οαιζουν μιση ωρα πανω κατω δηλαδη μπορει να τελειωσω λιγο πιο αργα και να φαω στις 00,00 παρα.

----------


## κουλης

κανει να συμπεριλαμβανουμε στην ημερησια ποσοτητα πρωτεινων,τις πρωτεινες που προερχονται απο φυτικες τροφες (πχ βρωμη) η ειναι προερετικες? δλδ να συμπληρωνουμε 2γρ ανα κιλο απο ζωικες και οτι προκυψει απο φυτικες?

----------


## thegravijia

> σε καποιο θεμα η μαρια ειχε ποσταρει προπονησεις για να μπορεις να βγαζεις αυτα τα τεστ των εξετασεων. δες αν θες να τα βρεις, και αν δεν μπορεσεις πες μηπως και μπορεσω να τα βρω εγω.
> 
> σε ποσο καιρο πρπει να τα χασεις τα κιλα? και ποσα?


thanks!
μεχρι τον ιουλιο πρεπει να τα χασω.
κοντα 12κιλα περιπου.
θα το παλεψουμε..! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

εφυκτο ειναι βασιλη..
ελπιζω να αρχησες απο τωρα την πρωινη και την απογευματινη αεροβια, και να καθαρισες την διατροφη σου..

οσο για τα τεστ, δεν νομιζω να σου φτανει μονο η αεροβια. θα πρεπει να δουλεψεις και σε χιτ καταστασεις αν θες να τα βγαλεις οπως και ταχυτητες.

----------


## Triumph

διαβασα οτι το ρυζι και της πατατες τις ζυγιζουμαι αβραστες,οσον αφορα το κοτοπουλο,το ψαρι,το μοσχαρι κτλπ τα ζυγισουμαι μετα το βρασιμο ετσι?

----------


## Devil

ναι...

αν και εγω ολα αβραστα/αψητα τα ζυγιζω...

----------


## beefmeup

> ναι...
> 
> αν και εγω ολα αβραστα/αψητα τα ζυγιζω...


εισαι χαρντκορ λεμε.

----------


## Devil

> εισαι χαρντκορ λεμε.


και δε συμμαζευεται..... να ουμ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Triumph

αν δν παιρνω προτεινη,πριν και μετα την προπονηση τι μπορω να τρωω? σε περιοδο γραμμωσης..

ευχαριστω.

----------


## Devil

> αν δν παιρνω προτεινη,πριν και μετα την προπονηση τι μπορω να τρωω? σε περιοδο γραμμωσης..
> 
> ευχαριστω.


κανονικο φαι....  :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Triumph

> κανονικο φαι....


γινε πιο συγκεκριμενος φιλε μου,με τι ακριβως μπορο να αντικαταστισω την πρωτεινι πριν κ μετα τιν προπονηση ?

----------


## Devil

> γινε πιο συγκεκριμενος φιλε μου,με τι ακριβως μπορο να αντικαταστισω την πρωτεινι πριν κ μετα τιν προπονηση ?


κοτοπουλο + ρυζι....

----------


## Creative

Παιδιά πια η γνώμη σας για το γιαούρτι με σταφίδες πριν τον ύπνο; 
Ανεβάζουν τον Γ.Δ. οι σταφίδες;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδιά πια η γνώμη σας για το γιαούρτι με σταφίδες πριν τον ύπνο; 
> Ανεβάζουν τον Γ.Δ. οι σταφίδες;


Mπορει να ειναι υγιεινες,να εχουν ινες κλπ αλλα απ οσο ξερω εχουν υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη αρα καλυτερα να τις αποφευγεις πριν τον υπνο.Απ οσο ξερω,μπορει να κανω και λαθος.Ψαξε να βρεις τι γλ. δεικτη εχουν.

----------


## Wolve

> Mπορει να ειναι υγιεινες,να εχουν ινες κλπ αλλα απ οσο ξερω εχουν υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη αρα καλυτερα να τις αποφευγεις πριν τον υπνο.Απ οσο ξερω,μπορει να κανω και λαθος.Ψαξε να βρεις τι γλ. δεικτη εχουν.


Eddie  :03. Thumb up: 

Ο γλυκαιμικος της σταφιδας ειναι 64.

Ειναι οντως υψηλος για βραδυ.

----------


## Eddie

> Eddie 
> 
> Ο γλυκαιμικος της σταφιδας ειναι 64.
> 
> Ειναι οντως υψηλος για βραδυ.


Ισως ειναι λιγο υψηλος για βραδυ,αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι ενταξει.Εγω νομιζα θα εχει πανω απο 80.

Τοσοι ξηροι καρποι υπαρχουν,σταφιδα διαλεξες?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Εμενα μου αρεσουν τα φουντουκια παρα πολυ και τα κασιους,γιατι μυγδαλα-καρυδια λιγο τα εχω βαρεθει.

----------


## exkaliber

σταφιδες εγω βαζω στο πρωινο με την βρωμη καιο τα κορν φλεικς

----------


## thegravijia

σε κετο διαιτα το ταχινι ταιριαζει?

----------


## Wolve

> σε κετο διαιτα το ταχινι ταιριαζει?


οχι ιδιαιτερα διοτι στα 100γρ εχει 18γρ υδατανθρακα, σε κετο διαιτα ειναι συγκεκριμενος ο υδατανθρακας που πρεπει να υπαρχει, και αυτο κυριως απο πρασιναδια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> σε κετο διαιτα το ταχινι ταιριαζει?


Εγώ λέω ναι...

Αποψή μου είναι πως δεν είναι καθαρή πηγή υδατάνθρακα. Εξάλλου πόσο ταχίνι θα φας? Να υποθέσω στο πρωινό κιόλας...

Απο τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις καμία καθαρή πηγή υδατάνθρακα (αμυλο) τότε δεν νομίζω να χαλάσει τη διαίτα. Ισα ίσα μπορεί να βάζει μπροστά το μεταβολισμό σου αν το τρως το πρωϊ.

----------


## Wolve

> Εγώ λέω ναι...
> 
> Αποψή μου είναι πως δεν είναι καθαρή πηγή υδατάνθρακα. Εξάλλου πόσο ταχίνι θα φας? Να υποθέσω στο πρωινό κιόλας...
> 
> Απο τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις καμία καθαρή πηγή υδατάνθρακα (αμυλο) τότε δεν νομίζω να χαλάσει τη διαίτα. Ισα ίσα μπορεί να βάζει μπροστά το μεταβολισμό σου αν το τρως το πρωϊ.


Μ'αρεσει αυτο που λες σαν ιδεα αλλα οταν παιζεις με 20 υδατανθρακα την μερα δεν μπορεις να παρεις τα 10 απο το ταχινι. Η αναλογια ειναι 60-40 (λαχανικα-αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακων). Οταν πας σε 30γρ τοτε μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο ( π.χ διαιτα ατκινς ).

----------


## Ramrod

> Μ'αρεσει αυτο που λες σαν ιδεα αλλα οταν παιζεις με 20 υδατανθρακα την μερα δεν μπορεις να παρεις τα 10 απο το ταχινι. Η αναλογια ειναι 60-40 (λαχανικα-αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακων). Οταν πας σε 30γρ τοτε μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο ( π.χ διαιτα ατκινς ).


σίγουρα παίζει αυτό που λες αλλά εξαρτάται απο το σωματικό βάρος και το είδος της προπόνησης. Ένα άτομο 100 κιλών πχ αποκλείεται να επηρεαστεί απο 10 γρ υδατάνθρακα παραπάνω, ειδικά αν συνδυάζει με αεροβική προπόνηση.

Δεν είμαι απόλυτος ποτέ. Σε κάθε σώμα δουλευει διαφορετικά. Το 60-40 είναι γενικός κανόνας αλλά εκτός αυτού η ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες...

Προσωπικά είτε 20γρ φας ειτε 30 πάλι κέτωση το θεωρώ εγώ. Άσε που θεωρώ μετρήσιμο τον αμυλώδη υδατάνθρακα. Οι φυτικές ίνες συνήθως έχουν αρνητική θερμιδική λήψη, αν τις τρως σκέτες. Και ναι μπορεί να βάζει ελαιόλαδο στο μαρούλι, αλλά τα λιπαρά αυτά είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα της κέτωσης...
Ανάλόγως με το πλάνο και το πως υπολογίζει τους αριθμούς του ο καθένας.

Καθένας δοκιμάζει και βλέπει τι δουεύει επάνω του.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Montews

Καλησπερα παιδια μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω,σε περιπτωση υψηλου αιματοκριτη μπορουμε να τρωμε 3γρ. πρωτεινης ανα κιλο καθε μερα?

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλησπερα παιδια μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω,σε περιπτωση υψηλου αιματοκριτη μπορουμε να τρωμε 3γρ. πρωτεινης ανα κιλο καθε μερα?


δεν εχει να κανει.
εγω εχω παντα 50-51.5 κ εχω παρει κ τοσο που λες για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα.

----------


## Creative

Μπορούμε να τρώμε 1 (κουτ. γλ.) μέλι ή σταφίδες  κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης; 

Το ρωτάω γιατί το μέλι όπως και οι σταφίδες ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη και έτσι μειώνουμε την κορτιζόλη, την οποία την θέλουμε σε χαμηλά επίπεδα. 

Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αν η προπόνηση γίνετε στο σπίτι, γιατί το μέλι είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το πάρουμε στο γυμναστήριο.  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

οχι μεσα στην προπονηση.

----------


## Montews

> δεν εχει να κανει.
> εγω εχω παντα 50-51.5 κ εχω παρει κ τοσο που λες για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα.


Oκ απλα επειδη νομιζω οτι αν εχεις αιματοκριτη πανω απ το οριο οφειλεται στο οτι καταναλωνεις πολυ πρωτεινη,η' πολυ κρεας.Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## beefmeup

> Oκ απλα επειδη νομιζω οτι αν εχεις αιματοκριτη πανω απ το οριο οφειλεται στο οτι καταναλωνεις πολυ πρωτεινη,η' πολυ κρεας.Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


οχι..εγω ειχα τοσο ψηλο απο μικρο παιδι,που δεν γυμναζομουν ουτε επερνα συμπληρωματα.
εχει κ ο πατερας μου κ ειναι αιμοδοτης.
καποια πραγματα ειναι θεμα σωματικης προδιαθεσης κ κληρονομικοτητας.

----------


## Montews

Οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Creative

> Τοσοι ξηροι καρποι υπαρχουν,σταφιδα διαλεξες??


Διάλεξα σταφίδες για να πηγαίνει πιο εύκολα κάτω το γιαούρτι, αλλά αφού έχουν υψηλό Γ.Δ. δεν είναι για βράδυ.

Ξηρούς καρπούς εννοείται πως τους είχα βράδυ, αλλά είπα να βάλω και σταφίδες. :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

με λιγες σταφιδες φιλε,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα,σιγα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Triumph

πως μπορω να υπολογισω ακριβως πρωτεινες/υδατανθρακες κτλπ? βλεπω πολλους
να το κανουν στο φορυμ και ειπα να ρωτησω.

----------


## f-panos

Τι ακριβως εννοεις;

α. Αν εννοεις τα συστατικα των τροφων που καταναλωνεις, θα σου ειναι χρησιμη μια ζυγαρια κουζινας καθως κ ενας πινακας τροφιμων με τα θρεπτικα συστατικα (πρωτεινες, υδατανθρακες, λιπη) που μπορεις να βρεις στο δικτυο.

β. Αν εννοεις ποσα γρ πρωτεινων, υδατανθρακων, λιπαρων κ θερμιδων πρεπει να καταναλωνεις υπαρχουν σχετικα θεματα στο φορουμ που θα σε βοηθησουν αναλογα με το τι ζητας (ογκο-διατηρηρση-γραμμωση)

----------


## Triumph

> Τι ακριβως εννοεις;
> 
> α. Αν εννοεις τα συστατικα των τροφων που καταναλωνεις, θα σου ειναι χρησιμη μια ζυγαρια κουζινας καθως κ ενας πινακας τροφιμων με τα θρεπτικα συστατικα (πρωτεινες, υδατανθρακες, λιπη) που μπορεις να βρεις στο δικτυο.
> 
> β. Αν εννοεις ποσα γρ πρωτεινων, υδατανθρακων, λιπαρων κ θερμιδων πρεπει να καταναλωνεις υπαρχουν σχετικα θεματα στο φορουμ που θα σε βοηθησουν αναλογα με το τι ζητας (ογκο-διατηρηρση-γραμμωση)


ενοω οτι αν εχουμε 150 γρ κοτοπουλο πχ,ποση πρωτεινη περνουμε απο αυτο
ποσα λυπαρα κτλπ.προσπαθισα να τα υπολογισω αλλα ολα στο περιπου βγαινουναι.
αναφερομαι στα γρ πρωτεινων/υδατ/λυπους κτλπ,θα ψαξω καλυτερα το φορυμ μπας κ βγαλω ακρη.thanks

----------


## f-panos

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1240

εδω υπαρχουν καποιες σελιδες που μπορει να σε βοηθησουν.

παντως να προσεχεις κ τα θρεπτικα συστατικα αναλογα με το πως ειναι ζυγισμενο το φαγητο.

π.χ. 100 γρ ωμο στηθος κοτας 20 γρ πρωτεινης
100 γρ βραστο στηθος κοτας 25 γρ πρωτεινης
100 γρ ψητο στηθος κοτας 30 γρ πρωτεινης

αυτο συμβαινει εξαιτιας της απωλειας των νερω που εχει το ωμο κρεας σε καθε ειδος μαγειρεματος.

----------


## Triumph

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1240
> 
> εδω υπαρχουν καποιες σελιδες που μπορει να σε βοηθησουν.
> 
> παντως να προσεχεις κ τα θρεπτικα συστατικα αναλογα με το πως ειναι ζυγισμενο το φαγητο.
> 
> π.χ. 100 γρ ωμο στηθος κοτας 20 γρ πρωτεινης
> 100 γρ βραστο στηθος κοτας 25 γρ πρωτεινης
> 100 γρ ψητο στηθος κοτας 30 γρ πρωτεινης
> ...


οκεy θα το τσεκαρω,ευχαριστω κ παλι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## balanar

παιδια χαιρεται.
απορια
με τα οσπρια τι γινεται ?για να φυγει εκεινο το πεισματαρικο λιπος απο την κοιλια μπορω να τρωω και οσπρια η για βελτιστα αποτελεσματα να το αποφευγω οπως εχω αρχισει να μειωνω φρουτα και ζωικα λιπη

----------


## giannis64

λιγα θεματα πιο κατω απο αυτο εχει θεμα ανοιχτο

*Όσπρια;*

----------


## balanar

υπερκαλυφθηκα!
ευχαριστω
και για να μην θεωρηθει τρολιασμα,το μοναδικο πραγμα που μπορω να αναφερω με απολυτη σιγουρια ειναι πως για να νοστιμεψουν τα κρεατικα ,ειδικα το κοτοπουλο τα μαριναρουμε για 6-12 ωρες πιο πριν

----------


## homer simpson

Πως χωριζουμε τις θερμιδες στα 6 γευματα που τρωμε?Δηλαδη αν καποιος τρωει 3000 θ. την ημερα με ratio 50-25-25 (50 υδατανθρακες) το ιδανικο θα ηταν να τρωει 6 γευματα των 500?

----------


## giannis64

αυτο δεν γινετε. το πρωινο γευμα εχει τις περισοτερες φορες πολυ περισοτερες θερμιδες απο τα υπολοιπα. υπαρχει το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα το οποιο εχει λιγες θερμιδες και το βραδινο το οποιο εχεις τις περισοτερες φορες τις λιγοτερες.

----------


## f-panos

την πρωτεινη ναι την μοιραζεις σε ισοποσα γευματα, τον υδατανθρακα ομως οχι τα πιο πλουσια σε υδατανθρακα ειναι το πρωινο, το προ-προπονητικο κ μεταπροπονητικο ενω το τελευταιο σου ειναι το πιο φτωχο ως κ στερημενο απο υδατανθρακα

----------


## homer simpson

Θα μπορουσατε να δωσετε ενα παραδειγμα για καποιον που τρωει 3000 θερμιδες εκ των οποιων 1500 ειναι υδατ. = 375 γραμ. , 750 πρωτεινη = 190 γρ και 750 λιπος = 85 λιπος?Ακομη δεν χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα οποτε τρωω κανονικα γευματα 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση και αμεσως μετα (γυμναζομαι σπιτι).Δεν θελω παραδειγμα με φαγητο αλλα να ειναι ως εξης : π.χ. Πρωι τοσο πρωτεινη τοσο λιπος  τοσο υδατ κτλ.

----------


## homer simpson

Κατα προσεγγιση φυσικα δεν ζηταω τιποτα απολυτο...

----------


## Ramrod

> Θα μπορουσατε να δωσετε ενα παραδειγμα για καποιον που τρωει 3000 θερμιδες εκ των οποιων 1500 ειναι υδατ. = 375 γραμ. , 750 πρωτεινη = 190 γρ και 750 λιπος = 85 λιπος?Ακομη δεν χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα οποτε τρωω κανονικα γευματα 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση και αμεσως μετα (γυμναζομαι σπιτι).Δεν θελω παραδειγμα με φαγητο αλλα να ειναι ως εξης : π.χ. Πρωι τοσο πρωτεινη τοσο λιπος  τοσο υδατ κτλ.


6 γευματα
σε κάθε γευμα 62,5 γρ υδατάνθρακα, 32γρ πρωτεϊνη, 14γρ λίπος.

Γιατί μπερδευεσαι?

----------


## homer simpson

Υδατανθρακα σε γευμα προ υπνου?

----------


## Mitsen

> Υδατανθρακα σε γευμα προ υπνου?


στο τελευταίο γεύμα δεν χρειάζεσαι υδατάνθρακα :01. Unsure:

----------


## pankol

χαιρεται παιδιά, να κάνω και γω μια ερώτηση...
αν σε ένα γεύμα μου δε φθάνει π.χ το κοτόπουλο για να συμπληρωθούν τα απαραίτητα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης πειράζει να συμπληρώνω με cottage cheese την υπόλοιπη ποσότητα;

----------


## beefmeup

> χαιρεται παιδιά, να κάνω και γω μια ερώτηση...
> αν σε ένα γεύμα μου δε φθάνει π.χ το κοτόπουλο για να συμπληρωθούν τα απαραίτητα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης πειράζει να συμπληρώνω με cottage cheese την υπόλοιπη ποσότητα;


οχι δεν πειραζει,καλα ειναι.

----------


## Mitsen

> χαιρεται παιδιά, να κάνω και γω μια ερώτηση...
> αν σε ένα γεύμα μου δε φθάνει π.χ το κοτόπουλο για να συμπληρωθούν τα απαραίτητα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης πειράζει να συμπληρώνω με cottage cheese την υπόλοιπη ποσότητα;


οχι δεν πειραζει.
αν είναι κάτι που πειράζει, είναι ότι υπάρχει αργής μορφής πρωτεΐνη στο cottaage και δεν το χρειάζεσαι σε εκείνη τη φάση της ημέρας. 

Αν δεν σου βγαίνουν τα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης, χρησιμοποίσε κάποιο συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης

----------


## haiko

παιδες χριαζωμαι 2660 θ. σιντιρισης ημερησιος, αυτο το βρικα..δεν βρικα ομως ποσες προτεινες,υ/ς,λιποι χριαζωμαι σε αυτα τα 2660 για να φτιαξω το μενου μου.. πως θα το μαθω αυτο? ευχαριστω

----------


## Devil

> παιδες χριαζωμαι 2660 θ. σιντιρισης ημερησιος, αυτο το βρικα..δεν βρικα ομως ποσες προτεινες,υ/ς,λιποι χριαζωμαι σε αυτα τα 2660 για να φτιαξω το μενου μου.. πως θα το μαθω αυτο? ευχαριστω


2-2,5gr πρωτεινης ανα κιλο βαρους

0,9-1,3γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο βαρους

οτι σου μενει απο υδατανθρακες...

----------


## haiko

> 2-2,5gr πρωτεινης ανα κιλο βαρους
> 
> 0,9-1,3γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο βαρους
> 
> οτι σου μενει απο υδατανθρακες...


ok thanks

----------


## MichalisPorke

Παιδια πολλες φορες εγω πριν να κοιμηθω δεν τρωω γιαουρτι λογο του οτι ξεχναω να αγορασω!!Αυτο παιζει πολυ ρολο και θα κανει διαφορα στο σωμα μου?

----------


## Zylo

> Παιδια πολλες φορες εγω πριν να κοιμηθω δεν τρωω γιαουρτι λογο του οτι ξεχναω να αγορασω!!Αυτο παιζει πολυ ρολο και θα κανει διαφορα στο σωμα μου?


ε δεν ειναι και οτι καλιτερο.....η καζεινη που εχει το γαλα θα σε κρατουσε για τ βραδυ απο θεμα πρωτεινης....παντως αμα τ ξεχνας μια φορα στο τοσο δε χαλασε και ο κοσμος!!

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδια πολλες φορες εγω πριν να κοιμηθω δεν τρωω γιαουρτι λογο του οτι ξεχναω να αγορασω!!Αυτο παιζει πολυ ρολο και θα κανει διαφορα στο σωμα μου?


παρε καζεινη να την πινεις με γαλα

για μενα χανεις ενα απο τα κυρια γευματα 

α και πριν τον υπνο τι να σου κανει μονο ενα γιαουρτι
θελεις καμια 30γρ πρωτεινης +καλα λιπαρα

----------


## Devil

> παρε καζεινη να την πινεις με γαλα
> 
> για μενα χανεις ενα απο τα κυρια γευματα 
> 
> α και πριν τον υπνο τι να σου κανει μονο ενα γιαουρτι
> θελεις καμια 30γρ πρωτεινης +καλα λιπαρα


μεινε σε υπερθερμιδικη ολη την υπολοιπη μερα και αμα καταβολισεις το βραδι φτυσε με.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Κατσε ρε μητσο,δλδ αν καποιος φαει στις 9-10 το τελευταιο γευμα,κοιμηθει στις 12-1 και ξυπνησει 8,μετα απο 10-11 ωρες δλδ απο το τελευταιο γευμα δε θα καταβολιστει??Η μαλλον αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα,το θεμα ειναι θα υπαρξει αναβολισμος????

----------


## noz1989

> Κατσε ρε μητσο,δλδ αν καποιος φαει στις 9-10 το τελευταιο γευμα,κοιμηθει στις 12-1 και ξυπνησει 8,μετα απο 10-11 ωρες δλδ απο το τελευταιο γευμα δε θα καταβολιστει??Η μαλλον αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα,το θεμα ειναι θα υπαρξει αναβολισμος????


Δεν καταβολιζομαστε ετσι απλα ρε συ... 

Επιιστημονικα δεν ξερω πως αποδεικνυεται, αλλα εγω το εχω κανει πολλες φορες αυτο δηλ. το τελευταιο γευμα με το πρωινο να απεχουν απο 10 ωρες και πανω και ουτε μυες καταβολισα και ουτε η ανα πτυξη σταματησε! Ο τροπος με τον οποιο το συμπαιρανα ειναι η αποδοση στο gym και τα κιλα που επαιζα!

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν καταβολιζομαστε ετσι απλα ρε συ... 
> 
> Επιιστημονικα δεν ξερω πως αποδεικνυεται, αλλα εγω το εχω κανει πολλες φορες αυτο δηλ. το τελευταιο γευμα με το πρωινο να απεχουν απο 10 ωρες και πανω και ουτε μυες καταβολισα και ουτε η ανα πτυξη σταματησε! Ο τροπος με τον οποιο το συμπαιρανα ειναι η αποδοση στο gym και τα κιλα που επαιζα!


Nαι ρε συ,γι αυτο ειπα οτι ειναι ψιλα γραμματα,ουτε γω το πολυπιστευω.

Η απορια μου ειναι η εξης,θα εχουμε τον ιδιο αναβολισμο αν πχ εγω φαω στις 9 μια μπριζολα η ψαρι και στις 1 την πεσω νηστικος απο το να ετρωγα την μπριζολα και στις δωδεκα 400 γρ γιαουρτι η 50γρ blend??Δε νομιζω,γιατι ο οργανισμος απο που θα αντλησει αμινο ολες αυτες τις ωρες,θα του φτασουν απο την μπριζολα??Δεδομενου οτι το δειπνο στις 9 ειναι το στερεο μεταπροπονητικο.

Εγω φιλε δε γνωριζω,υποθεσεις κανω,να το ξεκαθαρισουμε :01. Mr. Green: 


Επισης 10 ωρες δεν ειναι τιποτα,και γω κοιμαμαι καμια φορα 10ωρο αλλα μετα απο ενα καλο μπλεντ και οχι μετα απο κρεας-ψαρι!

----------


## noz1989

> Nαι ρε συ,γι αυτο ειπα οτι ειναι ψιλα γραμματα,ουτε γω το πολυπιστευω.
> 
> Η απορια μου ειναι η εξης,θα εχουμε τον ιδιο αναβολισμο αν πχ εγω φαω στις 9 μια μπριζολα η ψαρι και στις 1 την πεσω νηστικος απο το να ετρωγα την μπριζολα και στις δωδεκα 400 γρ γιαουρτι η 50γρ blend??Δε νομιζω,γιατι ο οργανισμος απο που θα αντλησει αμινο ολες αυτες τις ωρες,θα του φτασουν απο την μπριζολα??Δεδομενου οτι το δειπνο στις 9 ειναι το στερεο μεταπροπονητικο.
> 
> Εγω φιλε δε γνωριζω,υποθεσεις κανω,να το ξεκαθαρισουμε
> 
> 
> Επισης 10 ωρες δεν ειναι τιποτα,και γω κοιμαμαι καμια φορα 10ωρο αλλα μετα απο ενα καλο μπλεντ και οχι μετα απο κρεας-ψαρι!


Εκει που νομιζω οτι κανεις λαθος, ειναι στο οτι θεωρεις οτι οι πρωτεινες που θα καταναλωσεις θα πανει ολες στους μυες σου, θα σε αναβολισουν κλπ.. Ενα μικρο μερος ειναι αυτο που παει για μυικη αναπτυξη, τα υπολοιπα οξειδονονται για ενεργεια!

Επισης, δεν ''ξεμενεις'' ετσι ευκολα απο αμινοξεα!!

 Αν στο τελος της βδομαδας εχεις παρει αυτα που πρεπει εισαι οκ!!

----------


## beefmeup

> μεινε σε υπερθερμιδικη ολη την υπολοιπη μερα και αμα καταβολισεις το βραδι φτυσε με....


ψιλα γραμματα μητσο..αν ο αλλος θελει να καταβολιστει *θα* καταβολιστει..

κατα τα αλλα,χααααα φτουυυυυ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## homer simpson

Παιδια το κοτοπουλο στηθος (χωρις πετσα φυσικα) ειναι καλυτερο ψητο ή βραστο μονο?Αν το βαλουμε στο φουρνο χωρις λαδι ή τιποτα αλλο εχει περισσοτερο λιπος σε συγκριση με ψητο ή βραστο?Ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης (εδω και μηνες...) και το΄χω (ψιλο)βαρεθει. :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια το κοτοπουλο στηθος (χωρις πετσα φυσικα) ειναι καλυτερο ψητο ή βραστο μονο?Αν το βαλουμε στο φουρνο χωρις λαδι ή τιποτα αλλο εχει περισσοτερο λιπος σε συγκριση με ψητο ή βραστο?Ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης (εδω και μηνες...) και το΄χω (ψιλο)βαρεθει.


Φιλε εγω ψητο το κανω,στο γκριλ αλλα λιγο λαδακι το θελει,για να μη κολησει στο ταψι.Μπορεις να το κανεις και στην τοστιερα που γινεται και πολυ γρηγορα.

----------


## homer simpson

Aποφευγω μαγειρεμενο λαδι

----------


## homer simpson

Και οταν λες grill εννοεις ψητο ετσι?στη σχαρα

----------


## Eddie

> Και οταν λες grill εννοεις ψητο ετσι?στη σχαρα


Grill ψητο σε ταψακι ομως,σε σχαρα δεν εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## homer simpson

Εγω εχω ψησταρια με καρβουνα,αλλα δεν μπορω να την αναβω και καθε 3 μερες.Συνηθως το παω μια φορα στα καρβουνα μια φορα στη χυτρα ή πολλες φορες σερι στη χυτρα....Γινεται το κοτοπουλο σε τοστιερα?Δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ λεπτες οι φετες για να ψηθει απο μεσα και να μην καει απ'εξω?

----------


## Ramrod

Φούρνο δε χρησιμοποιεί κανείς...?

----------


## homer simpson

Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το grill ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιουνε στα barbecue με γκαζι ή καρβουνα και σχαρα,δεν εχω ακουσει για ταψι ποτε.

----------


## Ramrod

> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το grill ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιουνε στα barbecue με γκαζι ή καρβουνα και σχαρα,δεν εχω ακουσει για ταψι ποτε.


προφανώς εννοεί το Grill στο φούρνο...γι αυτό, λέω και εγώ...

----------


## homer simpson

Ramrod εσυ στο φουρνο το κανεις?Μηπως ξερεις τη διατροφικη του αξια?Μονο για roasted,broiled ή stewed βρισκω...

----------


## Eddie

> Εγω εχω ψησταρια με καρβουνα,αλλα δεν μπορω να την αναβω και καθε 3 μερες.Συνηθως το παω μια φορα στα καρβουνα μια φορα στη χυτρα ή πολλες φορες σερι στη χυτρα....Γινεται το κοτοπουλο σε τοστιερα?Δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ λεπτες οι φετες για να ψηθει απο μεσα και να μην καει απ'εξω?


Γινεται μια χαρα σε τοστιερα,εγω πολλες φορες το κανω και κυριως οταν θελω να αποφυγω το λαδι.Σε 15 λεπτα μου ειναι ετοιμο και μαλακο χωρις να σκληρηνει η πετσα.

@Ramrod καλο ειναι και στο φουρνο αλλα πρεπει να καιει πολυ ωρα ρε συ,δεν ειμαστε για σπαταλες :01. Mr. Green: 





> προφανώς εννοεί το Grill στο φούρνο...γι αυτό, λέω και εγώ...


Ε ναι ρε παιδια,το grill στο φουρνο!!

----------


## homer simpson

Εχω δει στο σουπερμαρκετ κατι ειδικα σακουλακια φουρνου (σκετα) οπου βαζεις το κοτοπουλο μεσα και ψηνεται κανονικα χωρις να χρειαζεσαι λαδι ή να εχεις το φοβο οτι θα κολλησει γι'αυτο ρωταω.

----------


## dionisos

> *Γινεται μια χαρα σε τοστιερα*,εγω πολλες φορες το κανω και κυριως οταν θελω να αποφυγω το λαδι.Σε 15 λεπτα μου ειναι ετοιμο και μαλακο χωρις να σκληρηνει η πετσα.
> 
> @Ramrod καλο ειναι και στο φουρνο αλλα πρεπει να καιει πολυ ωρα ρε συ,δεν ειμαστε για σπαταλες
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ε ναι ρε παιδια,το grill στο φουρνο!!


Καθαρίζεται εύκολα η δική σου? Η δική μου δεν καθαρίζεται γι'αυτό την αποφεύγω!

----------


## dionisos

> Εγω εχω ψησταρια με καρβουνα,αλλα δεν μπορω να την αναβω και καθε 3 μερες.Συνηθως το παω μια φορα στα καρβουνα μια φορα στη χυτρα ή πολλες φορες σερι στη χυτρα....Γινεται το κοτοπουλο σε τοστιερα?Δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ λεπτες οι φετες για να ψηθει απο μεσα και να μην καει απ'εξω?



Καλή λύση πάντως είναι και στη σχάρα του φούρνου με ταψί από κάτω,αντί να το βάλεις στα κάρβουνα!

----------


## Eddie

> Καθαρίζεται εύκολα η δική σου? Η δική μου δεν καθαρίζεται γι'αυτό την αποφεύγω!


Το τυλιγω σε αλουμινοχαρτο και μετα το βαζω,ετσι τα υγρα και οτι βγαλει μενουν στο αλουμινοχαρτο που παει στον καδο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dionisos

> Το τυλιγω σε αλουμινοχαρτο και μετα το βαζω,ετσι τα υγρα και οτι βγαλει μενουν στο αλουμινοχαρτο που παει στον καδο


Ωραίος! Θα το δοκιμάσω σίγουρα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## homer simpson

> Καλή λύση πάντως είναι και στη σχάρα του φούρνου με ταψί από κάτω,αντί να το βάλεις στα κάρβουνα!


Τρομερη ιδεα φιλε!Το'χεις δοκιμασει?Αφαιρεις την πετσα απο πριν ή μετα το ψησιμο?

----------


## dionisos

> Τρομερη ιδεα φιλε!Το'χεις δοκιμασει?Αφαιρεις την πετσα απο πριν ή μετα το ψησιμο?


Χωρίς πέτσα φιλέτο αν και θέλει προσοχή μην σου ξεραθεί! Βάλτο στον αέρα και βγάλτο πριν σου κοκκινήσει!

----------


## homer simpson

> Χωρίς πέτσα φιλέτο αν και θέλει προσοχή μην σου ξεραθεί! Βάλτο στον αέρα και βγάλτο πριν σου κοκκινήσει!


'Βαλτο στον αερα'?

----------


## eri_87

> 'Βαλτο στον αερα'?


Λογικά ο φούρνος σου έχει έναν διακόπτη που λέει για ψήσιμο "πάνω-κάτω", "γκριλ", "αέρα" κτλ! Απλά το γυρνάες στον αέρα (ένα σχέδιο με ανεμιστήρα). Αν δεν έχει ο φούρνος σου αέρα, κάντο κανονικά (αντίσταση πάνω κάτω)!

----------


## homer simpson

> Λογικά ο φούρνος σου έχει έναν διακόπτη που λέει για ψήσιμο "πάνω-κάτω", "γκριλ", "αέρα" κτλ! Απλά το γυρνάες στον αέρα (ένα σχέδιο με ανεμιστήρα). Αν δεν έχει ο φούρνος σου αέρα, κάντο κανονικά (αντίσταση πάνω κάτω)!


Thanks!!

----------


## prt_sxs

καταρχας συγνωμη εαν βγαινω οφφ τοπικ...
εχει διαφορα το στραγιστο φιαουρτι απο το στραγγισμενο..?
γτ διαβασα πως το γιαουρτι π περνω δεν ειναι...δεν ξερω εαν κανει να πω την μαρκα...

----------


## Ramrod

> καταρχας συγνωμη εαν βγαινω οφφ τοπικ...
> εχει διαφορα το στραγιστο φιαουρτι απο το στραγγισμενο..?
> γτ διαβασα πως το γιαουρτι π περνω δεν ειναι...δεν ξερω εαν κανει να πω την μαρκα...


δε νομίζω να έχει διαφορά....

ποιο πέρνεις, δεν απαγορευεται.

----------


## thegravijia

> μεινε σε υπερθερμιδικη ολη την υπολοιπη μερα και αμα καταβολισεις το βραδι φτυσε με....





> Δεν καταβολιζομαστε ετσι απλα ρε συ... 
> 
> Επιιστημονικα δεν ξερω πως αποδεικνυεται, αλλα εγω το εχω κανει πολλες φορες αυτο δηλ. το τελευταιο γευμα με το πρωινο να απεχουν απο 10 ωρες και πανω και ουτε μυες καταβολισα και ουτε η ανα πτυξη σταματησε! Ο τροπος με τον οποιο το συμπαιρανα ειναι η αποδοση στο gym και τα κιλα που επαιζα!


καθιστε λιγο ρε σεις 
δηλ ο μονος μας στοχος ειναι να περασουμε τις θερμιδες συντηρησης κ ειμαστε οκ 
ο καθενας εχει βαλει στοχο συγκεκριμενες θερμιδες καθημερινα κ αυτο πρεπει να τηρει.
πως λετε οτι αμα χασεις το βραδυνο γευμα δεν τρεχει τιποτα?
αφου αυτο σε κραταει ολο το βραδυ + ολα τα αλλα - θερμιδες που θες ,κτλ..

επισης αν παραληψετε το τελευταιαο γευμα εχετε παρατηρηση οτι ειστε το ιδιο το πρωι κ εχετε την ιδιααποδοση στην προπονηση...

εγω οταν χανω το τελευταιο νιιωθω πολυ αδειος την επομενη το πρωι

----------


## MichalisPorke

> παρε καζεινη να την πινεις με γαλα
> 
> για μενα χανεις ενα απο τα κυρια γευματα 
> 
> α και πριν τον υπνο τι να σου κανει μονο ενα γιαουρτι
> θελεις καμια 30γρ πρωτεινης +καλα λιπαρα


E ναι τα αλλα τα εχω απλα για το γιαουρτι λεω..Μπορω να παρω πχ μια πρωτεινη που να περιεχει ΚΑΙ καζεινη και να την εχω και σαν κανονικη πρωτεινη??

----------


## Eddie

> Μπορω να παρω πχ μια πρωτεινη που να περιεχει ΚΑΙ καζεινη και να την εχω και σαν κανονικη πρωτεινη??


Οχι.

----------


## Devil

> καθιστε λιγο ρε σεις 
> δηλ ο μονος μας στοχος ειναι να περασουμε τις θερμιδες συντηρησης κ ειμαστε οκ 
> ο καθενας εχει βαλει στοχο συγκεκριμενες θερμιδες καθημερινα κ αυτο πρεπει να τηρει.
> πως λετε οτι αμα χασεις το βραδυνο γευμα δεν τρεχει τιποτα?
> αφου αυτο σε κραταει ολο το βραδυ + ολα τα αλλα - θερμιδες που θες ,κτλ..
> 
> επισης αν παραληψετε το τελευταιαο γευμα εχετε παρατηρηση οτι ειστε το ιδιο το πρωι κ εχετε την ιδιααποδοση στην προπονηση...
> 
> εγω οταν χανω το τελευταιο νιιωθω πολυ αδειος την επομενη το πρωι


ναι.... αν εχεις βαλει ενα στοχο καπου στις 3000 θερμιδες για ογκο.... και συντηρηση εχεις 2500 ας πουμε...

και εχεις 5 γευματα.... κανεις και τα 5 γευματα... και το τελευταιο ειναι... ας πουμε στις 9 το βραδι και εσυ κοιμασε στις 12.... εφοσον εχεις φτασει τις 3000 στα 5 γευματα αν δεν κανεις 6ο πριν απο τον υπνο δεν σημαινει οτι θα χασεις τιποτα.... δεν υπαρχει καταβολισμος οταν εισαι σε υπερθερμιδικη και κανεις προπονηση με βαρη....

ισα ισα ισως ειναι και καλητερο απο την μια γιατι αφηνεις και το πεπτικο σου να ηρεμισει για λιγες ωρες...

βεβαια νταξ ο καθενας το κανονιζει αναλογα με πως εχει μειρασει τα γευματα μεσα στην ημερα και αναλογα με το χρονο του....

κατι αλλο... αν πχ εχει 3000 θερμιδες για ογκο και παλι 2500 συντηριση...
αλλα την μια μερα φας 2000 για διφορους λογους.... (δουλεια πχ..) και την αλλη μερα βγαινεις εξω με φιλους και πας για cheat... και φτασεις τις 4000... δεν σημαινει οτι καταβολισες την πρωτη μερα... εφοσον εχεις συμπληρωσει τις θερμιδες την δευτερη δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.... το σωμα δεν λειτουργει σαν μηχανη.... :01. Wink:

----------


## thegravijia

> ναι.... αν εχεις βαλει ενα στοχο καπου στις 3000 θερμιδες για ογκο.... και συντηρηση εχεις 2500 ας πουμε...
> 
> και εχεις 5 γευματα.... κανεις και τα 5 γευματα... και το τελευταιο ειναι... ας πουμε στις 9 το βραδι και εσυ κοιμασε στις 12.... εφοσον εχεις φτασει τις 3000 στα 5 γευματα αν δεν κανεις 6ο πριν απο τον υπνο δεν σημαινει οτι θα χασεις τιποτα.... δεν υπαρχει καταβολισμος οταν εισαι σε υπερθερμιδικη και κανεις προπονηση με βαρη....
> 
> ισα ισα ισως ειναι και καλητερο απο την μια γιατι αφηνεις και το πεπτικο σου να ηρεμισει για λιγες ωρες...
> 
> βεβαια νταξ ο καθενας το κανονιζει αναλογα με πως εχει μειρασει τα γευματα μεσα στην ημερα και αναλογα με το χρονο του....
> 
> κατι αλλο... αν πχ εχει 3000 θερμιδες για ογκο και παλι 2500 συντηριση...
> αλλα την μια μερα φας 2000 για διφορους λογους.... (δουλεια πχ..) και την αλλη μερα βγαινεις εξω με φιλους και πας για cheat... και φτασεις τις 4000... δεν σημαινει οτι καταβολισες την πρωτη μερα... εφοσον εχεις συμπληρωσει τις θερμιδες την δευτερη δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.... το σωμα δεν λειτουργει σαν μηχανη....


αααα τωρα σε πιασα 
+10 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## thegravijia

> E ναι τα αλλα τα εχω απλα για το γιαουρτι λεω..Μπορω να παρω πχ μια πρωτεινη που να περιεχει ΚΑΙ καζεινη και να την εχω και σαν κανονικη πρωτεινη??


παρε μια καζεινη για το βραδυ !
η εγω πχ τωρα τελευταια λογο οικονομικων περνω μια 6 πηγων και μετα την προπονηση και πριν τον υπνο ...

----------


## arisfwtis

γιατι δν τρωτε κοτατζ πριν τον υπνο?

----------


## Eddie

> γιατι δν τρωτε κοτατζ πριν τον υπνο?


Γιατι δεν τρωγεται μηπως? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

> Γιατι δεν τρωγεται μηπως?


xxaa
οντος 
το κοτατζ μονο σε κανα τοστακι θα το βαλω αλλα πλεον δε περνω ειναι πολυ ακριβο

----------


## arisfwtis

σωπα ρε 
εγω εχω τρελα μαρεσει παρα πολυ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

επιλογη 2 
ειναι γιαουρτι με ταχινι ναουμε
κολαση και αυτο

αν και εγω το κανω ταχινι με γιαουρτι αλλα τεσπα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> σωπα ρε 
> εγω εχω τρελα μαρεσει παρα πολυ


+1 κι εμενα μαρεσει αλλα το εχω βαρεθει φιλε και κανω κανα 10 ημερο οφ να μου λειψει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lef

παιδια κιλο γιαουρτακι απο lidl.φτηνο και καλο.πεταω ξηροκαρπι και κανελιτσα μεσα και γινεται κομπλε.με ταχινι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα ειμαι περιεργος τωρα

----------


## Eddie

> σωπα ρε 
> εγω εχω τρελα μαρεσει παρα πολυ
> 
> επιλογη 2 
> ειναι γιαουρτι με ταχινι ναουμε
> κολαση και αυτο
> 
> αν και εγω το κανω ταχινι με γιαουρτι αλλα τεσπα


Ε καλα εσυ τι θα λεγες :01. Mr. Green: 

Εσυ δεν ειπες τις προαλλες κατι για κοτοπουλο με φυστικοβουτυρο και κατι αλλο?Εχεις ασχημα γουστα αδερφε :01. Razz:   :01. lol:

----------


## arisfwtis

χαχααχχα ναι

νταξ εδω ριχνω ταχινι μεσα στο γαλα με τα δημητριακα/βρωμη
 τι να λεμε
αρρωστια ειναι

----------


## pankol

> χαχααχχα ναι
> 
> νταξ εδω ριχνω ταχινι μεσα στο γαλα με τα δημητριακα/βρωμη
>  τι να λεμε
> αρρωστια ειναι


και δεν είσαι ο μόνος  :01. Razz:

----------


## lef

απο αυριο ξεκιναω αεροβια πρωινη νηστικος
μετα την αεροβια ν αφαω κανονικα το πρωινο μου(πρωτεινη,βρωμη,αμυγδαλα σε νερο) η να παρω αμινοξεα οπως κανω μετα την προπονηση και σε κανενα μισαωρο να φαω.μπορω βεβαια ν παρω και αμεσα την πρωτεινη και να φαω βρωμη με αμυγδαλα σε νερο αλλα δν ξερω κατα ποσο θα τρωγεται? :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

το πρωινό σου κανονικά Λευτέρη.

----------


## lef

ok john ευχαριστω :08. Toast:

----------


## nektarios_2

να ρωτησω κατι μετα τη γυμναστικη πινω ροφιμα προτεινισ περεπει να φαω και κατευθειαν!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Zylo

> να ρωτησω κατι μετα τη γυμναστικη πινω ροφιμα προτεινισ περεπει να φαω και κατευθειαν!!!!!


1ον υπαρχει και το θεμα Γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης ωστε να μην γεμιζουμε την ενοτητα με μικροερωτησεις....
2ον αφου πιεις το ροφημα πρωτεινης στερεα τροφη θα ξαναφας 1 ωρα περιπου πιο μετα

----------


## nektarios_2

γιατι ωμοσ να φαψ μια ωρα μετα αμα φαω αμεσως πειραζει

----------


## beefmeup

> 1ον υπαρχει και το θεμα Γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης ωστε να μην γεμιζουμε την ενοτητα με μικροερωτησεις....


 :03. Thumb up: 

εγινε συνχωνευση..

----------


## Zylo

> γιατι ωμοσ να φαψ μια ωρα μετα αμα φαω αμεσως πειραζει


εχεις ηδη καταναλωσει αρκετη πρωτεινη απο το ροφημα....τσαμπα θα την παρεις την αλλη απο στερεη τροφη...και ισως να καθυστερησει την αποροφηση απο το ροφημα

----------


## prt_sxs

το βραδυ αντι για γιαουρτι 2% μπορω να πινω ξινο γαλα..?
ή σαν το γαλα κ αυτο θωλονει..
κ γιαουρτια υπαρχουν στραγγιστα κ στραγγισμενα....
υπαρχει κατι αναλογο π πρεπει να προσεξω στο ξινογαλα...?
ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων..!

----------


## dionisos

^^^^Ρίξε μια ματιά : http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6376

Προτείνω γιαούρτι με αμύγδαλα ή καρύδια!

----------


## Wolve

> το βραδυ αντι για γιαουρτι 2% μπορω να πινω ξινο γαλα..?
> ή σαν το γαλα κ αυτο θωλονει..
> κ γιαουρτια υπαρχουν στραγγιστα κ στραγγισμενα....
> υπαρχει κατι αναλογο π πρεπει να προσεξω στο ξινογαλα...?
> ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων..!



γαλα το ενα,γαλα το αλλο... απλα το ξινογαλα ειναι κατι σαν "light"
το γιαουρτι θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερο το βραδυ, αλλα μπορεις να πινεις 400-500ml 0% γαλα ( και μια χουφτα καρυδακια,ειτε γαλα πιεις ειτε φας γιαουρτι )

----------


## Wolve

> ^^^^Ρίξε μια ματιά : http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6376
> 
> Προτείνω γιαούρτι με αμύγδαλα ή καρύδια!


Α ρε dionise, οταν εγραφα εγραφες και εσυ  :01. Razz:

----------


## dionisos

> Α ρε dionise, οταν εγραφα εγραφες και εσυ


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Ramrod

> γαλα το ενα,γαλα το αλλο... απλα το ξινογαλα ειναι κατι σαν "light"
> το γιαουρτι θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερο το βραδυ, *αλλα μπορεις να πινεις 400-500ml 0% γαλα* ( και μια χουφτα καρυδακια,ειτε γαλα πιεις ειτε φας γιαουρτι )


Διαφωνώ στο 0% ειδικά το βράδυ που χρειάζονται λίγα λιπαρά για την επιβράδυνση της χώνεψης...

Αλλωστε όλοι ξέρουμε πως 0% δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία, όχι φυσικό τουλάχιστον...

----------


## prt_sxs

χιλια ευχαριστω...
γιαουρτι με αμυγδαλα τρωω απλα ελεγα για μια αλαγη....

----------


## Zylo

> χιλια ευχαριστω...
> γιαουρτι με αμυγδαλα τρωω απλα ελεγα για μια αλαγη....


αν σ αρεσει το κοτατζ ειναι και αυτο μια λυση..

----------


## κουλης

καθημερινα χρειαζομε 190γρ πρωτεινης... τα οποια τα συμπληρωνω καθε μερα με το φαγητο μου...το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι απο τα 190γρ που περνω δν ειναι ολα ζωικα (δλδ πληρες αμινοξεα) ειναι και απο πρωτεινες που προερχονται καιαπο φυτικες τροφες(οσπρια.μακαρονια,ρυζι,ψωμι,ξηροι καρποι,καλαμποκι,λαδερα) πιστευετε οτι κατι τετοιο επιβραδυνει την μυικη μου αναπτυξη?

----------


## Pavlos17

> καθημερινα χρειαζομε 190γρ πρωτεινης... τα οποια τα συμπληρωνω καθε μερα με το φαγητο μου...το προβλημα ειναι ομως οτι απο τα 190γρ που περνω δν ειναι ολα ζωικα (δλδ πληρες αμινοξεα) ειναι και απο πρωτεινες που προερχονται καιαπο φυτικες τροφες(οσπρια.μακαρονια,ρυζι,ψωμι,ξηροι καρποι,καλαμποκι,λαδερα) πιστευετε οτι κατι τετοιο επιβραδυνει την μυικη μου αναπτυξη?


φιλε ενα θα σου πω...στην ηλικια που ειμαστε αυτα παιζουν πολυ μικρο ρολο,εως και καθολου...τιποτα δεν θα επιβραδυνει την αναπτυξη,εγω και με μακαρονια εχω βαλει και με ψωμι και με οτι θες...κοιτα να τα δινεις ολα στο γυμναστηριο και ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα λεπτομεριες(τα ποσα γρ. θα παρεις,αν ειναι 2 φορες το βαρος σου η πρωτεινη κλπ)

----------


## κουλης

> φιλε ενα θα σου πω...στην ηλικια που ειμαστε αυτα παιζουν πολυ μικρο ρολο,εως και καθολου...τιποτα δεν θα επιβραδυνει την αναπτυξη,εγω και με μακαρονια εχω βαλει και με ψωμι και με οτι θες...κοιτα να τα δινεις ολα στο γυμναστηριο και ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα λεπτομεριες(τα ποσα γρ. θα παρεις,αν ειναι 2 φορες το βαρος σου η πρωτεινη κλπ)


δικιο εχεις :03. Thumb up: ....αλλη στην ηλικια μας δεν περνουν ουτε τισ μισες πλακα πλακα :02. Shock:

----------


## Pavlos17

> δικιο εχεις....αλλη στην ηλικια μας δεν περνουν ουτε τισ μισες πλακα πλακα


οχι μονο αυτο...αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι υπερβολικο να μετραμε τα γρ. πρωτεινης,αποτελεσματα θα χεις ετσι κιαλιος σε αυτη την ηλικια,και χωρις να μετρας

----------


## prt_sxs

> δε νομίζω να έχει διαφορά....
> 
> ποιο πέρνεις, δεν απαγορευεται.


περνω τοταλ 2%....γτ διαβασα πως εχει κ τα "καλα" βακτιρια  χρειαζομαστε...!

----------


## Ramrod

> περνω τοταλ 2%....γτ διαβασα πως εχει κ τα "καλα" βακτιρια  χρειαζομαστε...!


Το έχω δοκιμάσει...
Αν και πιστευω σαν το ολυμπος κανένα!

----------


## prt_sxs

> Το έχω δοκιμάσει...
> Αν και πιστευω σαν το ολυμπος κανένα!


α,δλδ δεν εχει σχεσι κ τα δυο καλα ειναι...?
τεσπα θα τεωσω αυτα π εχω κ θα δοκιμασω το ολυμπος...
ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...

----------


## beefmeup

> πιστευετε οτι κατι τετοιο επιβραδυνει την μυικη μου αναπτυξη?


οχι.

----------


## lef

σημερα μου διεγνωσθει μια ωραιοτατη τενοντιτιδα στο υπερκανθιο την τυχη μου μεσα.δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο θα με κρατησει οφ αλλα θα δουλευω μονο ποδια αεροβια.ολο αυτο το διαστημα μπορω να κανω κατι απο διατροφη ωστε να χασω την λιγοτερη μαζα απο το ανω μερος.πχ αυξηση πρωτεινης :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> σημερα μου διεγνωσθει μια ωραιοτατη τενοντιτιδα στο υπερκανθιο την τυχη μου μεσα.δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο θα με κρατησει οφ αλλα θα δουλευω μονο ποδια αεροβια.ολο αυτο το διαστημα μπορω να κανω κατι απο διατροφη ωστε να χασω την λιγοτερη μαζα απο το ανω μερος.πχ αυξηση πρωτεινης


Tι διαλο ρε,ολοι σακατεμενοι ειμαστε??Ειχα και γω προβλημα με τον υπερακανθιο και εκατσα κανα 2μηνο οφ απο πανω.Τολμω να πω οτι με ενοχλει μερικες φορες ακομα κι αν περασαν 4 χρονια και βαλε.Πολλες νυχτες καταληγω να βαζω βολταρεν..

Καλη υπομονη και καλη αναρωση.Και μη βιαστεις να σηκωσεις κιλα,οσο πιο αργα τοσο καλυτερα.Θα σου πει κι ο ντρεικο για τιποτα φυσιοθεραπεις κλπ..

----------


## sogoku

> φιλε ενα θα σου πω...στην ηλικια που ειμαστε αυτα παιζουν πολυ μικρο ρολο,εως και καθολου...τιποτα δεν θα επιβραδυνει την αναπτυξη,εγω και με μακαρονια εχω βαλει και με ψωμι και με οτι θες...κοιτα να τα δινεις ολα στο γυμναστηριο και ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλα λεπτομεριες(τα ποσα γρ. θα παρεις,αν ειναι 2 φορες το βαρος σου η πρωτεινη κλπ)


Aυτο ειναι το ζουμι εγραψες.

----------


## Ramrod

> Tι διαλο ρε,ολοι σακατεμενοι ειμαστε??Ειχα και γω προβλημα με τον υπερακανθιο και εκατσα κανα 2μηνο οφ απο πανω.Τολμω να πω οτι με ενοχλει μερικες φορες ακομα κι αν περασαν 4 χρονια και βαλε.Πολλες νυχτες καταληγω να βαζω βολταρεν..


αστα να πάνε ρε φίλε.

Σε ενοχλεί ακόμα Εντι ε? Σε επηρεάζει καθόλου στις προπονήσεις?

Πάντως εγώ έχω κάνει ήδη 2 φυσιοθεραπείες και νιώθω καλύτερα...η μου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον!

Να ρωτήσω κάτι μιας και είμαστε στη διατροφή.

Υπάρχει κάτι που χρειάζεται για να διευκολύνει την ανάρωση πχ πλεόνασμα πρωτεϊνης κλπ?

Πάντως εγώ ψήνομαι να πάρω κανένα flex. Έχω και χονδροπάθεια... και αμα δουλέψει πάιζει να το καθιερώσω...

----------


## eri_87

Πειράζει αν οι ημερήσιες θερμίδες μου μοιράζονται κάπως έτσι: 42% υδ/κες 28% πρωτ 30%καλά λιπαρά ;;; :01. Unsure:  Ξέρω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι 55-25-20, αλλά μπα.... Βέβαια τα λιπαρά δεν είναι κ πολύ σίγουρο πόσα θα είναι μέσα στη μέρα, αλλά ρωτάω στο περίπου! Άμα είναι να κόψω λιπαρά κ να βάλω υδ/κες!

----------


## giannis64

μια χαρα ειναι, μιας και αυξηση στην ποσοτητα λιπαρων ειναι απο την μειωση υδατανθρακων.

----------


## κουλης

> Πειράζει αν οι ημερήσιες θερμίδες μου μοιράζονται κάπως έτσι: 42% υδ/κες 28% πρωτ 30%καλά λιπαρά ;;; Ξέρω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι 55-25-20, αλλά μπα.... Βέβαια τα λιπαρά δεν είναι κ πολύ σίγουρο πόσα θα είναι μέσα στη μέρα, αλλά ρωτάω στο περίπου! Άμα είναι να κόψω λιπαρά κ να βάλω υδ/κες!


καμια απολυτος! καποιοι αλλοστε το προτιμουν ετσι low carb...αμα κιολας δν σε επειρεαζει την ωρα της προπονησης(μειωμενη ενεργεια,αντοχη) μια χαρα......και ακομα καλυτερα θα ηταν να εκανες 3 μερες low carb και μια ανεβασμενη,κανεις τον μεταβολισμο σου να δουλευει υπεροριες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

τα λιπαρα σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες τι διαφορα παιζει και προτινονται για χασιμο λιπους/αφου πηγη ενεργιας δεν ειναι και τα δυο?
πχ  κετο διαιτες?!

αν μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος

----------


## Marine

Για το σιταρι μπορει να ποσταρει κανεις διατροφικη αξια??

Βραστο αντι για ρυζι γινεται το σιταρι ε?

----------


## eri_87

> μια χαρα ειναι, μιας και αυξηση στην ποσοτητα λιπαρων ειναι απο την μειωση υδατανθρακων.


Οκ, ευχαριστώ!  :01. Smile: 



> καμια απολυτος! καποιοι αλλοστε το προτιμουν ετσι low carb...αμα κιολας δν σε επειρεαζει την ωρα της προπονησης(μειωμενη ενεργεια,αντοχη) μια χαρα......και ακομα καλυτερα θα ηταν να εκανες 3 μερες low carb και μια ανεβασμενη,κανεις τον μεταβολισμο σου να δουλευει υπεροριες


Καλά, δε τη λες κ πολύ low carb τη δίαιτά μου! Σήμερα το παρατήρησα βασικά με τα λιπαρά κ παραξενεύτηκα! Νόμιζα ότι είχα πιο πάνω υδ/κες κ πιο κάτω λιπαρά... Τεσπα! Αφού δεν πειράζει... :08. Turtle:

----------


## flexakis

> απο αυριο ξεκιναω αεροβια πρωινη νηστικος
> μετα την αεροβια ν αφαω κανονικα το πρωινο μου(πρωτεινη,βρωμη,αμυγδαλα σε νερο) η να παρω αμινοξεα οπως κανω μετα την προπονηση και σε κανενα μισαωρο να φαω.μπορω βεβαια ν παρω και αμεσα την πρωτεινη και να φαω βρωμη με αμυγδαλα σε νερο αλλα δν ξερω κατα ποσο θα τρωγεται?


Παρε τα αμινο πριν τη αεροβια,και φαε κανονικα μετα το πρωινο σου.

----------


## lef

> Παρε τα αμινο πριν τη αεροβια,και φαε κανονικα μετα το πρωινο σου.


αυτο κανω τωρα 2 μερες :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

> Για το σιταρι μπορει να ποσταρει κανεις διατροφικη αξια??
> 
> Βραστο αντι για ρυζι γινεται το σιταρι ε?


θελει διαδικασια για να ετοιμαστει ενω με το ρυζι σε 10 λεπτα καθαρισες........
απο διατροφικη αξια μια παντως ειναι μια χαρα
!

----------


## prt_sxs

ερωτηση :
ποσα οσπρια πρεπει να τρωμε...?
εγω π.χ. τρωω 2κουταλες(οχι της σουπας εκεινο το μεγαλο)
μαζι με 120γρ. ανθοτυρο...!
ειναι πολλα..?
εκ των προτέρων

----------


## κουλης

> ερωτηση :
> ποσα οσπρια πρεπει να τρωμε...?
> εγω π.χ. τρωω 2κουταλες(οχι της σουπας εκεινο το μεγαλο)
> μαζι με 120γρ. ανθοτυρο...!
> ειναι πολλα..?
> εκ των προτέρων


οι ποσοτητες του φαγητου εξαρτοναι απο τις αναγκες και τους στοχους του καθενα! για αλλους ενα πιατο ειναι λιγο και για αλλους αρκετο..πρωσοπικα οσον αφορα τα οσπρια επειδη μου αρεσουν παρα πλ..τρωω 2 πιατα γεματα μεχρι πανω συν τυρακι μπλε δανιας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> οι ποσοτητες του φαγητου εξαρτοναι απο τις αναγκες και τους στοχους του καθενα! για αλλους ενα πιατο ειναι λιγο και για αλλους αρκετο..πρωσοπικα οσον αφορα τα οσπρια επειδη μου αρεσουν παρα πλ..τρωω 2 πιατα γεματα μεχρι πανω συν τυρακι μπλε δανιας


+1

Και πάλι πρέπει να μετρήσεις με γραμμάρια για να ξέρεις. Άλλος έχει σπίτι του μεγαλύτερα κουτάλια, άλλος μικρότερα...άλλος έχει κουτάλες μαγειρικής...

----------


## thegravijia

> τα λιπαρα σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες τι διαφορα παιζει και προτινονται για χασιμο λιπους/αφου πηγη ενεργιας δεν ειναι και τα δυο?
> πχ  κετο διαιτες?!
> 
> αν μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος


? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: ?

----------


## Gardas

Παιδια εχς και ταχινι και φυστικοβουτιρο και λεω να τρωω εναλαξ ανα βδομαδα ειναι σωστο αυτο?και ποτε λεει να τα τρωω αυτα σε πιες ωρεσ τις ημερας?

----------


## Eddie

> Παιδια εχς και ταχινι και φυστικοβουτιρο και λεω να τρωω εναλαξ ανα βδομαδα ειναι σωστο αυτο?και ποτε λεει να τα τρωω αυτα σε πιες ωρεσ τις ημερας?


Εγω θα ελεγα να βαζεις φυστικοβουτυρο το πρωι και ταχινι το βραδυ,αν σε περιπτωση δεν εχεις συμπληρωσει τα λιπαρα-θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## StefPat

> Εγω θα ελεγα να βαζεις φυστικοβουτυρο το πρωι και ταχινι το βραδυ,αν σε περιπτωση δεν εχεις συμπληρωσει τα λιπαρα-θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι.


Θα συμφωνήσω. Πολλά λιπαρά έχουν αυτά, και ας είναι καλά, είναι καλύτερο να τα τρώμε το πρωί!  :01. Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

Οταν βραζουμε ρυζι πειραζει να ριξουμε μισο κυβο λαχανικων Knorr μεσα; Γιατι σκετο δεν κατεβαινει το ατιμο.. στουπωνεις!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Mitsen

> Οταν βραζουμε ρυζι πειραζει να ριξουμε μισο κυβο λαχανικων Knorr μεσα; Γιατι σκετο δεν κατεβαινει το ατιμο.. στουπωνεις!


γιατί να πειράζει? 
εγώ ρίχνω 2 ολόκληρους :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> ??


Χοντρικά αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ είναι ότι εφόσον δεν δίνουμε υδ/κα στον οργανισμό που είναι η πρώτη επιλογή για ενέργεια,τον ωθούμε να χρησιμοποιήσει τα λιπαρά,οπότε εφόσον παραμένεις υποθερμιδικά και ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί λίπος για τις λειτουργίες του,κινητοποιείται και το ήδη αποθηκευμένο εξ ου και η απώλεια λίπους.
Κάπως έτσι το έχω καταλάβει εγώ αλλά ο κύριος Devil μπορεί να το θέσει πιο εμπεριστατωμένα.Δώσε μας τα φώτα σου Διάολε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Χοντρικά αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ είναι ότι εφόσον δεν δίνουμε υδ/κα στον οργανισμό που είναι η πρώτη επιλογή για ενέργεια,τον ωθούμε να χρησιμοποιήσει τα λιπαρά,οπότε εφόσον παραμένεις υποθερμιδικά και ο οργανισμός χρησιμοποιεί λίπος για τις λειτουργίες του,κινητοποιείται και το ήδη αποθηκευμένο εξ ου και η απώλεια λίπους.
> *Κάπως έτσι το έχω καταλάβει εγώ αλλά ο κύριος Devil μπορεί να το θέσει πιο εμπεριστατωμένα.Δώσε μας τα φώτα σου Διάολε*


ελα μ τι εγινε.... δεν καταλαβα???

για κετο μιλατε?

----------


## giannis64

αν μιλατε για κετο, να φυγετε, να πατε αλλου. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Wolve

> ελα μ τι εγινε.... δεν καταλαβα???
> 
> για κετο μιλατε?


Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι ρωταει το εξης:

Γιατι σε μια διατροφη με μειωμενους υδατανθρακες ανεβαζουμε τα λιπαρα ( και λεει οτι ειναι πηγη ενεργειας σαν τον υδατανθρακα ) με σκοπο να χασουμε λιπος. Δηλαδη γιατι να ανεβασουμε λιπαρα και να κοψουμε υδατανθρακες και οχι το αντιθετο ( γιατι λεει και απο τα δυο περνουμε ενεργεια ετσι και αλλιως ).

----------


## Devil

> Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι ρωταει το εξης:
> 
> Γιατι σε μια διατροφη με μειωμενους υδατανθρακες ανεβαζουμε τα λιπαρα ( και λεει οτι ειναι πηγη ενεργειας σαν τον υδατανθρακα ) με σκοπο να χασουμε λιπος. Δηλαδη γιατι να ανεβασουμε λιπαρα και να κοψουμε υδατανθρακες και οχι το αντιθετο ( γιατι λεει και απο τα δυο περνουμε ενεργεια ετσι και αλλιως ).


ναι αλλα μιλαμε για κετοση η' απλα low carb....? :01. Unsure:

----------


## DimitrisT

> γιατί να πειράζει? 
> εγώ ρίχνω 2 ολόκληρους


Ξερω και γω;
Δεν υποτιθεται οτι εχουν αρκετο αλατι;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> Οταν βραζουμε ρυζι πειραζει να ριξουμε μισο κυβο λαχανικων Knorr μεσα; Γιατι σκετο δεν κατεβαινει το ατιμο.. στουπωνεις!





> γιατί να πειράζει? 
> εγώ ρίχνω 2 ολόκληρους


Εγώ αυτά δε τα εμπιστεύομαι γενικά, έχουν ένα κάρο αλάτι κ καρικεύματα, συντηρητικά.... Τουλάχιστον πάρτε αν είναι τους ζωμους λαχανικών κνορ που βρίσκονται στα ψυγεία! 
Επίσης, το ρύζι μπορεί να ανακατευτεί στη σαλάτα ή να κόψετε κομματάκια το κρέας/κοτόπουλο να το ανακατέψετε με το ρύζι! Αν κάνετε κρεας/κοτόπουλο βραστό εννοείται μπορείτε να πάρετε το ζωμό του να βράσετε το ρύζι!
(καλά, εμένα πάντα μου άρεσε το ρυζάκι... :02. Chinese:  και κάθε μέρα άνετα το έτρωγα σκέτο!)  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lef

παιδια απο ενα σημειο και μετα μπουχτισα με το ρυζι αλλα την βρηκα την συνταγη μου.ριχνω καρυ απο πανω και κατεβαινει ανετα.τρελη συνταγη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Pavlos17

τυρακι τριμμενο πανω στο ρυζι,μαμαει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Wolve

> ναι αλλα μιλαμε για κετοση η' απλα low carb....?


ανεφερε κατι για κετο, ειπε " π.χ κετο διαιτες " :01. Unsure:

----------


## pankol

[QUOTE=eri_87;310947
 Αν κάνετε κρεας/κοτόπουλο βραστό εννοείται μπορείτε να πάρετε το ζωμό του να βράσετε το ρύζι!
[/QUOTE]

ναι, αλλα ο ζωμος που μενει περιεχει και αρκετο λιπος. ειναι καλο αυτο για ρυζι; 
απ'την αλλη το'χω κανει αρκετες φορες και το ρυζι παιρνει απιστευτη γευση  :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

> ναι, αλλα ο ζωμος που μενει περιεχει και αρκετο λιπος. ειναι καλο αυτο για ρυζι; 
> απ'την αλλη το'χω κανει αρκετες φορες και το ρυζι παιρνει απιστευτη γευση


Ο ζωμός του στήθους κοτόπουλου είναι ΟΚ. Τώρα από κρέας, ναι, έχει λίπος! Μπορείς να βγάλεις το πολύ με ένα κουτάλι από πάνω πάνω. Ε μη βάλεις όλο το ζωμό, λίγο μαζί με νερό για γευση! 

Κ με τριμμένο τυρί τέλειο! Το μπασμάτι έχει ιδιαίτερη γεύση κ άρωμα από μόνο του.

----------


## Ramrod

> Κ με τριμμένο τυρί τέλειο! Το μπασμάτι έχει ιδιαίτερη γεύση κ άρωμα από μόνο του.


τοσο basmati που έτρωγα στις αρχές πλέον ούτε να το μυρίσω δε μπορώ! Μόνο καστανό πια, δε το βαριέμαι με τίποτα!

----------


## thegravijia

> ναι αλλα μιλαμε για κετοση η' απλα low carb....?


για κετο 
cards μονο στο μεταπροπονητικο

και μια στις 7 μερες λιπαρα ελαχιστα και card up 

καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι
δωσε τα φωτα σου devil 

 					Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *thegravijia*  
_τα λιπαρα σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες τι διαφορα παιζει και προτινονται για χασιμο λιπους/αφου πηγη ενεργιας δεν ειναι και τα δυο?
πχ  κετο διαιτες?!

αν μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος_

----------


## eri_87

> τοσο basmati που έτρωγα στις αρχές πλέον ούτε να το μυρίσω δε μπορώ! Μόνο καστανό πια, δε το βαριέμαι με τίποτα!


 :01. ROFL: 
Εγώ εναλλάσσω: καστανό, μπασμάτι, άσπρο με άγριο, κουσκους, πληγούρι.... όλα σκέτα κ σχεδόν ανάλατα! Δε τα βαριέμαι με τίποτα! :01. Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Εγώ εναλλάσσω: καστανό, μπασμάτι, άσπρο με άγριο, κουσκους, πληγούρι.... όλα σκέτα κ σχεδόν ανάλατα! Δε τα βαριέμαι με τίποτα!


Φανταζομαι θα εχεις και 10 κανατες νερο απο διπλα..  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Triumph

να ρωτησω κατι ρε μαγκες/γκισες,δν ανοιξα νεο ποστ ειπα να το ποσταρο εδω
γιατι εχει να κανει με διατροφη.
Εκανα προπονηση ομους τρικεφαλα ολα κομπλε τελιωσα την προπονηση κ μετα
απο μια ωρα εφαγα το βραδυνο (19:15) μετα κατα της 10 σκαει μυτι στο σπιτι
μια τουρτα καραμελομενη κ κεικ με φουντουκια κ σοκολατες,εε ειχα να φαω καιρο
κ μου την βιδωσε κ εφαγα αρκετο η ωρα ητανε(22:00) επισης ειμαι σε γραμμωση κ 
ειχα να φαω  κατι πανω απο 2 μηνες.
Το ερωτημα μου ειναι ποσο ζημια εγινε ; οχι στα κιλα αν πειρα κ τετια..αλλα στους 
μυεις κ ποσο καιρο παραμενουν στο αιμα σου; και γενικως ποσο πισω σε παει
ενα τετιο cheat σε γραμμωση(να σημειοσω οτι το εφαγα κ επεσα κ κοιμηθηκα μετα
απο 15 λεπτα).

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα! :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

οι μυες δεν παθαίνουν καμια ζημια, λιπος αποθηκεύεται στο σωμα αλλα απο ενα μονο γευμα δεν ειναι μεγαλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Marine

Την δευτερα ξεκινησα γραμμωση και μιας και δεν δουλευω (τεμπελης  :08. Turtle:  ) παω γυμναστηριο το πρωι το προγραμμα μου ειναι καπως ετσι..

1ο Γευμα 2 σκουπ whey με νερο + ω3  και μετα απο 1 ωρα παω γυμναστηριο

Βαρη+Αεροβιο

2ο Γευμα 2 σκουπ whey + 2 σκουπ δεξτροζη
και μετα απο 45 λεπτα
3ο Γευμα 150 γρ Σιταρι + Τονο Η Χοιρινες μπριζολες Η κοτοπουλο +ω3

4ο Γευμα 100 γρ φακες με νερο + 6 ολοκληρα αυγα

5ο γευμα 2 σκουπ whey + 50 γρ βρωμη 

6ο Γευμα Τονο Η Χοιρινες Μπριζολες Η κοτοπουλο + ω3

7ο Γευμα 200 γρ γιαουρτι + 100 μλ γαλα + 1 σκουπ whey 

αυτο που εκανα ειναι οσο νυχτωνει να μειωνω τον υδατανθρακα,μιας και το 3ο γευμα ειναι το μεταπροπονητικο εβαλα εκει τον περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα...ειναι σωστο αυτο η να μοιρασω ισοποσα τον υδατανθρακα και στα 3 γευματα??

----------


## jimmy007

> τα λιπαρα σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες τι διαφορα παιζει και προτινονται για χασιμο λιπους/αφου πηγη ενεργιας δεν ειναι και τα δυο?
> πχ  κετο διαιτες?!
> 
> αν μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος


1. Αν ο οργανισμός συνηθίσει να χρησιμοποιεί τα λιπαρά σαν πηγή ενέργειας(αυτά που του δίνουμε), τότε στρέφεται και πιο εύκολα στο λίπος που έχει όταν η διατροφή είναι υποθερμιδική.
2. Οι υδ/κες τραβάνε υγρά κάτι που δεν το θέλουμε στη γράμμωση λογικά.
3. Τα λιπαρά δίνουν περισσότερες θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο σε σχέση με τους υδ/κες,οπότε με αυτό τον τρόπο καταναλώνεις λογικά μικρότερο όγκο φαγητού και επομένως δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο φούσκωμα....

----------


## giannis64

τζιμη το 2ο και το τριτο λιγο ακυρα τα βλεπω ρε φιλε.

για το 2ο μιλαμε για στεγνψ]ωμα η για γραμμωση?

για το 3ο 
το φουσκωμα μπορει να ειναι και απο το πολυ νερο. ο ογκος του φαγητου δεν μετραει, αλλα η θερμιδες.για ξανασκεψου το η διατυπωσετο αλλιως μην και δεν το καταλαβα εγω σωστα?

----------


## Devil

οπα τωρα το ειδα αυτο....

βασικα αλλο κετοση... αλλο διαιτα με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες=low carb  :01. Wink: 

στις απλες low carb δεν μπαινεις σε κετοση...

στις κετο ο οργανισμος μπαινει σε κετοση....

το σωμα μετατρεπει τα τριγλικεριδια σε λιπρα οξεα και κετονες... (εδω ισως εχω πει κ μ***κια....  :01. Smile:  )

οι κετονες μετατρεπονται σε acetyl-coA και μπαινουν στο κυκλο του Krebs για να παρουμε ενεργεια....

----------


## jimmy007

> τζιμη το 2ο και το τριτο λιγο ακυρα τα βλεπω ρε φιλε.
> 
> για το 2ο μιλαμε για στεγνψ]ωμα η για γραμμωση?
> 
> για το 3ο 
> το φουσκωμα μπορει να ειναι και απο το πολυ νερο. ο ογκος του φαγητου δεν μετραει, αλλα η θερμιδες.για ξανασκεψου το η διατυπωσετο αλλιως μην και δεν το καταλαβα εγω σωστα?


Συνήθως στο τέλος της γράμμωσης γίνεται στέγνωμα(όχι πάντα βέβαια) για αυτό εβαλα το 2ο..
Το 3ο είναι όντως λίγο άκυρο αλλά να στο εξηγήσω.Κάνεις γράμμωση, είναι καλοκαίρι και θες να πας για μπάνιο το απόγευμα,και προφανώς δεν θες το στομάχι σου να είναι έτοιμο να σκάσει.. Αν χρειάζεσαι πολλές θερμίδες την ημέρα και δεν θες να χάσεις γεύματα και να πέσεις θερμιδικά πολύ, από που θα προτιμήσεις να πάρεις  θερμίδες? Από λάδι ή από ρύζι?

----------


## κουλης

τι γνωμη εχετε για την μπυρα χωρις αλκοολ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> τι γνωμη εχετε για την μπυρα χωρις αλκοολ?


Αθλια!!!!

Δε πινεται με τιποτα.Εγω μονο 8.5% και πανω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Pavlos17

> τι γνωμη εχετε για την μπυρα χωρις αλκοολ?


βγηκε μπυρα χωρις αλκοολ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## κουλης

> βγηκε μπυρα χωρις αλκοολ?


χρονια τωρα :01. Smile:

----------


## κουλης

> Αθλια!!!!
> 
> Δε πινεται με τιποτα.Εγω μονο 8.5% και πανω


περα απο την γευση ειναι οκ να πιεις κανα δυο?

----------


## Eddie

> περα απο την γευση ειναι οκ να πιεις κανα δυο?


Αν υπολογισεις τους υδατανθρακες,μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## Pavlos17

> περα απο την γευση ειναι οκ να πιεις κανα δυο?


πιες 10 να νιωσεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> Αθλια!!!!
> 
> Δε πινεται με τιποτα.Εγω μονο 8.5% και πανω


Ωπ!
Νατα!
Βασίλη έχεις παρεκτραπεί παντελώς νομίζω :08. Turtle: 


Για πάμε,για πάμε καμια διατροφή.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> Ωπ!
> Νατα!
> Βασίλη έχεις παρεκτραπεί παντελώς νομίζω
> 
> 
> Για πάμε,για πάμε καμια διατροφή....


Τι διατροφη ρε??Τις προαλλες δε λεγαμε οτι στον ογκο τρωμε και πινουμε οτι θελουμε και στη γραμμωση παλευουμε να χασουμε?

Εγω αυτο καταλαβα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> Τι διατροφη ρε??Τις προαλλες δε λεγαμε οτι στον ογκο τρωμε και πινουμε οτι θελουμε και στη γραμμωση παλευουμε να χασουμε?
> 
> Εγω αυτο καταλαβα


Α Μπράβο..και μετά θα γκρινιάξουμε ότι είμαστε κ ενδόμορφοι και δεν έχουμε προδιαγραφές για 6πακ και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά και τα μπυρόκοιλα καλυτερα! :01. Mr. Green: 

Λοιπόν έχεις δίκιο.
Πάω να ανοίξω μια Αμστελ.Γιατι έτσι μου αρέσει

----------


## Eddie

> Α Μπράβο..και μετά θα γκρινιάξουμε ότι είμαστε κ ενδόμορφοι και δεν έχουμε προδιαγραφές για 6πακ και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά και τα μπυρόκοιλα καλυτερα!


 :08. In and Out:   :02. Wink: 





> Λοιπόν έχεις δίκιο.
> Πάω να ανοίξω μια Αμστελ.Γιατι έτσι μου αρέσει



Εσυ πιες τηλιο η κανα φασκομηλο μη τυχων και λιπωσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> Εσυ πιες τηλιο η κανα φασκομηλο μη τυχων και λιπωσεις


κ ΕΣΥ να πας να ΞΥΡΙΣΤΕΙΣ! :08. Turtle: 
Ου!



καποιο καλο παιδί να ετοιμάζεται για μεταφορές μετακομίσεις στα οφφ...

----------


## Eddie

> κ ΕΣΥ να πας να ΞΥΡΙΣΤΕΙΣ!
> Ου!
> 
> 
> 
> καποιο καλο παιδί να ετοιμάζεται για μεταφορές μετακομίσεις στα οφφ...


Δε γινεται,ειμαι greek lover λεμεεεε!!Εδω καναμε αμαν και πως να βγει η τριχα απ το πουκαμισο,σε παρακαλω  :01. lol:

----------


## Triumph

οταν η διατροφη καπιου περιεχη φρουτα/λαχανικα(οχι αθλητη αλλα ενος μεσου ασκουμενου)
η λυψη πολυβιταμινων δν ειναι καπως υπερβολικο ? 



τy.

----------


## Pavlos17

> οταν η διατροφη καπιου περιεχη φρουτα/λαχανικα(οχι αθλητη αλλα ενος μεσου ασκουμενου)
> η λυψη πολυβιταμινων δν ειναι καπως υπερβολικο ? 
> 
> 
> 
> τy.


ναι.

----------


## alexfrag18

πριν λιγο επειδη δεν ειχα κρεατικο στο σπιτι πηγα και χτυπησα δυο συβλακια(καλαμακι σκετο χωρις πιτα) και τα φαγα μαζι με πουρε.ποσο κακη ειναι μια τετοια επιλογη στην περιπτωση που δεν εχεις κατι αλλο πρωτεινουχο να φας.δηλαδη θελω να πω αν τα τρως σκετα χωρις πιτα πατατες σως κτλ υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα?

----------


## Pavlos17

> πριν λιγο επειδη δεν ειχα κρεατικο στο σπιτι πηγα και χτυπησα δυο συβλακια(καλαμακι σκετο χωρις πιτα) και τα φαγα μαζι με πουρε.ποσο κακη ειναι μια τετοια επιλογη στην περιπτωση που δεν εχεις κατι αλλο πρωτεινουχο να φας.δηλαδη θελω να πω αν τα τρως σκετα χωρις πιτα πατατες σως κτλ υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα?


...μια χαρα ειναι..και αυτο κοτοπουλο ειναι

----------


## κουλης

> πριν λιγο επειδη δεν ειχα κρεατικο στο σπιτι πηγα και χτυπησα δυο συβλακια(καλαμακι σκετο χωρις πιτα) και τα φαγα μαζι με πουρε.ποσο κακη ειναι μια τετοια επιλογη στην περιπτωση που δεν εχεις κατι αλλο πρωτεινουχο να φας.δηλαδη θελω να πω αν τα τρως σκετα χωρις πιτα πατατες σως κτλ υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα?


αγορινα ξερεις ποσες φορες καθως γυρναω απο το school και δεν παιζει τπτ απο φαι σπιτι( οι γονεις μου δουλευουν) και χτυπαω 3 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο σκετα ετοιμαζω και εναν πουρε μεσα σε 10 λεπτα ( η και ρυζι) και σλουρπ ετοιμο και νοστιμοτατο γευμα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

eγω στην θεση σας θα χτυπαγα ΤΡΕΙς με κοτοπουλο απολα ανατολης χωρις πατατες 
+αλλα 2 σκετα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο για αργοτερΑ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## George1993

Καλημέρα! Αν αντι για ενα σαντουιτς με αραβικη πίτα τυρί και γαλοπούλα φάω δυο τοστακια με ενα φιλετο γαλοπουλο και ενα φιλετο τυρι το καθένα ειμαι καλά ή ξεπερνάω κατα πολύ τις θερμίδες μου?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramrod

> Καλημέρα! Αν αντι για ενα σαντουιτς με αραβικη πίτα τυρί και γαλοπούλα φάω δυο τοστακια με ενα φιλετο γαλοπουλο και ενα φιλετο τυρι το καθένα ειμαι καλά ή ξεπερνάω κατα πολύ τις θερμίδες μου?


Που να ξέρουμε εμείς πόσες είναι οι θερμίδες που πρέπει να πάρεις? Εμένα τα 2 τοστ με 1 γαλοπούλα λίγα μου φαίνονται...

----------


## George1993

> Που να ξέρουμε εμείς πόσες είναι οι θερμίδες που πρέπει να πάρεις? Εμένα τα 2 τοστ με 1 γαλοπούλα λίγα μου φαίνονται...


Ενωώ αν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορα σε θερμίδες τα 2 τοστ σε σχέση με το ένα με αραβική πιτα... εψαξα 3 σουπερ μαρκετ και δεν βρίσκω αράβική....

----------


## PMalamas

ρε παιδια εχει ακουσει κανεις οτι τα σπασμενα καρυδια εχουν χασει τις ιδιοτητες και τα θρεπτικα συστατικα τους, σχετικα με τα ολοκληρα?
Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Ramrod

> ρε παιδια εχει ακουσει κανεις οτι τα σπασμενα καρυδια εχουν χασει τις ιδιοτητες και τα θρεπτικα συστατικα τους, σχετικα με τα ολοκληρα?
> Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


Αν τα αφήσεις καιρό εννοείς? Κοιτα εγώ ξέρω πως τα καθαρσμένο καρύδια τα βάζεις στο ψυγείο...

Αν πάλι εννοείς θρυματισμένα δε νομίζω, αλλωστε και στο στόμα θρυματίζονται...δε νομίζω να μπορει κάποιος να τα καταπιει ολόκληρα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

> Αν τα αφήσεις καιρό εννοείς? Κοιτα εγώ ξέρω πως τα καθαρσμένο καρύδια τα βάζεις στο ψυγείο...
> 
> Αν πάλι εννοείς θρυματισμένα δε νομίζω, αλλωστε και στο στόμα θρυματίζονται...δε νομίζω να μπορει κάποιος να τα καταπιει ολόκληρα...


οχι να τα αφησεις καιρο.  δν ειπα οτι χαλανε η αλοιωνεται η γευση τους  γι αυτο μπορει να θελουν ψυγειο. Ουτε θριματισμενο. Και αλλο οταν το μασας απο ολοκληρο και παει στο στομαχι θριματισμενο.

Η αρχικη τους μορφη ειναι το σχημα πεταλουδας, ρωταω αν ξερει καποιος αν οντως χανει τις ιδιοτητες του ως καρυδι (τα ω λιπαρα πχ)αν σπασει αυτη η "πεταλουδα".

----------


## Ramrod

> Η αρχικη τους μορφη ειναι το σχημα πεταλουδας, ρωταω αν ξερει καποιος αν οντως χανει τις ιδιοτητες του ως καρυδι (τα ω λιπαρα πχ)αν σπασει αυτη η "πεταλουδα".


Ε ναι αυτό εννοούσα. Δε πιστευω ρε συ...

----------


## PMalamas

> Ε ναι αυτό εννοούσα. Δε πιστευω ρε συ...


Κι εγω βαση λογικης το ιδιο πιστευω.
Αλλα ελα που καπου το ειχα δει αυτο.
Και επισης το γεγονος οτι το ολοκληρο καρυδι μιας ιδιας ποικιλιας ειναι πιο ακριβο απο το σπασμενο, κι αν ρωτησεις τον πωλητη θα σ πει οτι το ολοκληρο το ζηταν και περισοτερο.

----------


## Manos1989

Σίγουρα έχει απαντηθεί αλλά ας ρωτήσω  :01. Razz: 
Η πατάτα είναι εντελώς απαγορευμένη σε γράμμωση ας πούμε? Σίγουρα προτιμούμε γλυκοπατάτα αλλά έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές ? εννοείται είτε βραστή είτε ψητή χωρίς τίποτα από πάνω.

----------


## PMalamas

> Σίγουρα έχει απαντηθεί αλλά ας ρωτήσω 
> Η πατάτα είναι εντελώς απαγορευμένη σε γράμμωση ας πούμε? Σίγουρα προτιμούμε γλυκοπατάτα αλλά έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές ? εννοείται είτε βραστή είτε ψητή χωρίς τίποτα από πάνω.


εχει περισσοτερες φυτικες ινες η γλυκοπατατα  που την καθιστουν συνθετο υδατανθρακα οποτε χωνευεται και πιο αργα.. γι αυτο ειναι καλυτερη. Αλλα μη τρελενεσαι κιολας φαε την κλασικη αν εχεις καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## Manos1989

> εχει περισσοτερες φυτικες ινες η γλυκοπατατα  που την καθιστουν συνθετο υδατανθρακα οποτε χωνευεται και πιο αργα.. γι αυτο ειναι καλυτερη. Αλλα μη τρελενεσαι κιολας φαε την κλασικη αν εχεις καποιο προβλημα.


Oχι δεν έχω πρόβλημα απλά έτσι για αλλαγή καμιά φορά.....να ξεφύγω λίγο από γλυκοπατάτα/βρώμη/μαύρο ρύζι..
Υπάρχουν άλλες πηγές ανάλογου υδ/κα σαν αυτές τις 3 που υποτίθεται είναι οι καλύτερες?

----------


## PMalamas

> Oχι δεν έχω πρόβλημα απλά έτσι για αλλαγή καμιά φορά.....να ξεφύγω λίγο από γλυκοπατάτα/βρώμη/μαύρο ρύζι..
> Υπάρχουν άλλες πηγές ανάλογου υδ/κα σαν αυτές τις 3 που υποτίθεται είναι οι καλύτερες?


μπορεις να βαλεις και μαυρο μακαρονι για εναλλαγη

----------


## exkaliber

φαγητο,μια ωρα και κατι μετα ενα ποτηρι γαλα και μπανανα,για τα αμινοξεα
μιση ωρα μετα μια με 2 φετες ψωμι για υδατανθρακα
μιση ωρα και κατι μετα προπονηση

να το προτεινω σε αρχαριο????

----------


## κουλης

> Oχι δεν έχω πρόβλημα απλά έτσι για αλλαγή καμιά φορά.....να ξεφύγω λίγο από γλυκοπατάτα/βρώμη/μαύρο ρύζι..
> Υπάρχουν άλλες πηγές ανάλογου υδ/κα σαν αυτές τις 3 που υποτίθεται είναι οι καλύτερες?


δοκιμασε και κανα οσπριο! που ειναι συνδιασμος υδατανθρακων με πρωτεινη! απλως συμπλησωσε λιγη ζωικη...για να εχεις πληρη αμινοξεα

----------


## beefmeup

> να το προτεινω σε αρχαριο????


γιατι??
σου χρωσταει λεφτα κ θες να τον εκδικηθεις? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> γιατι??
> σου χρωσταει λεφτα κ θες να τον εκδικηθεις?


οχι ρε συ
ισα ισα που τον συμπαθω κι ολας
οχι τοσο ομως που να του δωσω απο τα bcaa μου :01. Mr. Green: 

να του πω να ερθει με κανα δυωρο πριν φαι?
τι λετε??

----------


## beefmeup

> να του πω να ερθει με κανα δυωρο πριν φαι?
> τι λετε??


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

δεν μου πολυ αρεσει αυτο εμενα
το δοκμασα κανα δυο φορες και δεν ενιωθα πολυ ανετα
ισως ηταν και ψυχολογικο,τι να πω

----------


## beefmeup

> δεν μου πολυ αρεσει αυτο εμενα
> το δοκμασα κανα δυο φορες και δεν ενιωθα πολυ ανετα
> ισως ηταν και ψυχολογικο,τι να πω


εγω αυτο κανω χρονια.
ποτε δεν εχω παρει αμινο προν την προπονα εκτος αν ειχα γευμα που απειχε κατα πολυ του 2-2μισαωρου απο αυτην.
κ λογος δεν υπαρχει να παρεις αν εχεις φαει ετσι.

----------


## exkaliber

> κ λογος δεν υπαρχει να παρεις αν εχεις φαει ετσι.


ακριβως  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

θεωρητικα αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο

----------


## beefmeup

κ πρακτικα.

----------


## exkaliber

εννοω το θεμα ειναι να πετυχεις την προπονησσ την καταληλη στιγμη μετα το φαι
ας πουμε στις δυο ωρες μπορεινα νιωθεις αομα ενα φουσκωμακαι σε 2 ωρες και ενα τεταρτο να εισαι jet
βασικα ειναι σαν τα ποτα,αλλα αντιστροφα,μπορει στο 5 να εισαι ενταξει,ν χεις κανει κεφαλικαι να γουσταρεις και το 6 να σε χαλασει

προφανως καπως οφφ τοπικ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

αν νιωθεις φουσκωμα δεν πας,το καθυστερεις μεχρι να ξενιωσεις.
σε καθε περιπτωση ακους το σωμα σου κ οχι το ρολοι σου.

----------


## Kwstas6

Το πρωι μολις ξυπναμε λογω του υπνου οι δατανθρακες ειναι χαμηλα?μηπως λοιπον χρειαζομαστε υδαταθρακες υψηλου gi πχ μελι η φρουτα για αποτομη αυξηση η πηγες οπως βρωμη κ μαυρο ψωμι ειναι καταλληλες?

----------


## Devil

> Το πρωι μολις ξυπναμε λογω του υπνου οι δατανθρακες ειναι χαμηλα?μηπως λοιπον χρειαζομαστε υδαταθρακες υψηλου gi πχ μελι η φρουτα για αποτομη αυξηση η πηγες οπως *βρωμη κ μαυρο ψωμι ειναι καταλληλες*?


 :03. Thumb up:  το 2ο...

----------


## Kwstas6

> το 2ο...


και ποτε τα φρουτα ?πριν την προπονηση?

----------


## Devil

> και ποτε τα φρουτα ?πριν την προπονηση?


βαλε ενα φρουτο στο πρωινο και αλλο ενα σε ενα αλλο γευμα...

----------


## thegravijia

στην κετο τις μερες οφφ απο προπονηση το πρωι τρωμε υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Devil

> στην κετο τις μερες οφφ απο προπονηση το πρωι τρωμε υδατανθρακα?


οι κετο ειναι κετο δεν εχει υδατανθρακα....

αν λες για εκεινο το 5% καλητερα να το σπασει μεσα στην μερα...

κανεις κετο?

----------


## crow

> Το πρωι μολις ξυπναμε λογω του υπνου οι δατανθρακες ειναι χαμηλα?μηπως λοιπον χρειαζομαστε υδαταθρακες υψηλου gi πχ μελι η φρουτα για αποτομη αυξηση η πηγες οπως βρωμη κ μαυρο ψωμι ειναι καταλληλες?


K τα 2....περισσοτερους υδ/κες απο τους δευτερους κ λιγο απο τους πρωτους.

----------


## thegravijia

> οι κετο ειναι κετο δεν εχει υδατανθρακα....
> 
> αν λες για εκεινο το 5% καλητερα να το σπασει μεσα στην μερα...
> 
> κανεις κετο?


απο βδομαδα μπαινω 
ναι για αυτο το λιγο ελεγα αλλα λογικα καλυπτετε απο τις αλλες τροφες σαλατες κτλ

----------


## Devil

> απο βδομαδα μπαινω 
> ναι για αυτο το λιγο ελεγα αλλα λογικα καλυπτετε απο τις αλλες τροφες σαλατες κτλ


λοιπον τα βασικα τα ξερεις... 

υπολογιζεις κανα 2γρ πρωτεινης για καθαρη μυικη μαζα...

τα υπολοιπα απο λιπαρα.... και αφηνεις ενα 30γρ υδατανθρακες...

δηλαδη κρατας ενα.... πρωτεινες 30-35%, λιπαρα 60-65% , 5% υδατανθρακες

το νου σου με τις θερμιδες...

θες αρκετη πρασιναδα... υπολογιζε κανα κιλο μεσα στην ημερα...

και παρε και ενα καλο πολυβιταμινουχο.... βαλε Ω3 μεσα...

γενικα προσπαθησε να απογηγεις τα παντα απο αμυλο... δλδ υδατανθρακες καλητερα απο φρουτα λαχανικα....

ξεκινα κοβοντας ενα 500 θερμιδες....

και μετα το νου σου στις carb load μερες... 

μια λυση ειναι... 
1η μερα... 10γρ carbs,2gr πρωτεινες , 1γρ λιπαρα  ανα κιλο μυικο
2η μερα.... 5γρ carbs, 2gr πρωτεινη , 0,5γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο μυικο

αλλιως καρτας χαμηλα πρωτεινη και λιπαρα και φωρτωνεις υδατανθρακα τις πρωτες 24 ωρες και τις υπολοιπες 24 κρατας πιο νορμαλ διατροφη...


αν εχεις μεγαλη bf% τοτε καλητερα να κρατησεις μονο μια μερα carb loading...

αυτα...

----------


## lila_1

Για ποιό λόγο ακιβώς πίνετε αμινοξέα?
Γιατί όχι σκόνη πρωτείνης?
Για την ταχύτητα απορρόφησης?

----------


## beefmeup

> Για ποιό λόγο ακιβώς πίνετε αμινοξέα?
> Γιατί όχι σκόνη πρωτείνης?
> Για την ταχύτητα απορρόφησης?





> αναλογα τι κανεις,κ τι τρως μετα την προπονα..
> απλα τα αμινο τα δουλευεις καλυτερα για μεσα στην προπονα,η κ πριν ισως.
> δλδ εχεις περισοτερες επιλογες με τα αμινο στην χρηση τους.
> συν οτι αν κανεις καμια τρελη διατροφη γλιτωνεις κ τις θερμιδες της πρωτεινης με τα αμινο(σκονη,οχι υγρες μαλακιες τιγκα στην ζαχαρη).
> 
> αν τωρα θες ενα απλο ποστ(κ μαλλον αυτο θες),κ με μια πρωτεινη εισαι οκ.
> απαραιτητο δεν ειναι τπτ,ολα σχετικα ειναι.


διαφορα πρωτεινης με αμινοξεα

----------


## lila_1

> διαφορα πρωτεινης με αμινοξεα



Πφφφ...σαχλαμάρες. :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

> λοιπον τα βασικα τα ξερεις... 
> 
> υπολογιζεις κανα 2γρ πρωτεινης για καθαρη μυικη μαζα...
> 
> τα υπολοιπα απο λιπαρα.... και αφηνεις ενα 30γρ υδατανθρακες...
> 
> δηλαδη κρατας ενα.... πρωτεινες 30-35%, λιπαρα 60-65% , 5% υδατανθρακες
> 
> το νου σου με τις θερμιδες...
> ...


thanks ρε
μια μερα με υδατανθρακες θα βαλω και 7 μερες 
με τις θερμιδες θα τις κρατησω αρκετα ψηλα στην αρχη να δω πως θα αντιδρασω

----------


## Devil

> thanks ρε
> μια μερα με υδατανθρακες θα βαλω και 7 μερες 
> με τις θερμιδες θα τις κρατησω αρκετα ψηλα στην αρχη να δω πως θα αντιδρασω


οχι πολυ ψηλα.... σε ισοθερμιδικη περιπου κρατατες

----------


## lila_1

Το carb loading μία μέρα της εβδομάδας, γίνεται σε διατροφές κέτωσης, χαμηλών υδατανθράκων ή υποθερμιδικές γενικά?
Σε ισοθερμιδικές με σχετικά χαμηλά carbs χρησιμεύει?
Βασικά είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι χρησιμεύει σε κάτι ή το χουμε για να βρίσκουμε αφορμή να χλαπακιάζουμε?

----------


## Devil

> Το carb loading μία μέρα της εβδομάδας, γίνεται σε διατροφές κέτωσης, χαμηλών υδατανθράκων ή υποθερμιδικές γενικά?
> 
> *σε κετωσης ναι.... και σε lowcarb (εξαρταται απο τα γρ των υδατανθρακων βεβαια...)*
> 
> 
> Σε ισοθερμιδικές με σχετικά χαμηλά carbs χρησιμεύει?
> 
> *μπα οχι δεν νομιζω... εκτος αν εχεις στοχο τη μαζα... και παλι εξαρταται απο τα carbs...*
> 
> Βασικά είναι αποδεδειγμένο ότι χρησιμεύει σε κάτι ή το χουμε για να βρίσκουμε αφορμή να χλαπακιάζουμε?


ναι χρησιμευει.... σε βγαζει απο την κετοση...

----------


## Levrone

να ρωτησω κατι..

παιρνω απο το makro κατι συσκευασμενα χοιρινα φιλετα, σχετικα αλιπα, σαν μακρυναρια ενα πραμα..στη συσκευασια λεει "χοιρινο φιλετο"..αυτο ειναι το ψαρονεφρι? ξερει κανεις?

και κατι αλλο, εχετε ακουσει οτι το λιναροσπορο αντι για μπλεντερ μπορεις και να τον βρασεις και να πιεις το ζουμι? παιζει αυτο?

----------


## Dreiko

> να ρωτησω κατι..
> 
> παιρνω απο το makro κατι συσκευασμενα χοιρινα φιλετα, σχετικα αλιπα, σαν μακρυναρια ενα πραμα..στη συσκευασια λεει "χοιρινο φιλετο"..αυτο ειναι το ψαρονεφρι? ξερει κανεις?


ναι κωστη...ψαρονεφρι ειναι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

> ναι κωστη...ψαρονεφρι ειναι...


και γιατι δεν το γραφει πανω?

θελουν να με εκνευρισουν και να ανεβω σε κανενα παγκο να αρχισω τα ποζαρισματα?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> και γιατι δεν το γραφει πανω?
> 
> θελουν να με εκνευρισουν και να ανεβω σε κανενα παγκο να αρχισω τα ποζαρισματα?


ειπαμε ποζαρισματα μονο στο ΟΑΚΑ... :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Για το λιναρόσπορο αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά έτσι θα έχεις ρόφημα λιναρόσπορου, άρα δε ξέρω τί θρεπτική αξία θα έχει αυτό.... Χρησιμοποιείται ως αντιφλεγμονώδες-αντιβηχικό.

----------


## Levrone

> ειπαμε ποζαρισματα μονο στο ΟΑΚΑ...


οταν παρουμε πρωταθλημα! 




> Για το λιναρόσπορο αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά έτσι θα έχεις ρόφημα λιναρόσπορου, άρα δε ξέρω τί θρεπτική αξία θα έχει αυτό.... Χρησιμοποιείται ως αντιφλεγμονώδες-αντιβηχικό.


 :03. Thumb up:   λογικα το ιδιο δε θα ειναι?  (λεμε τωρα)

----------


## eri_87

> λογικα το ιδιο δε θα ειναι?  (λεμε τωρα)


Ξέρω γω... Δηλ έχει τα ίδια λιπαρά το ρόφημα με το σπόρο; Χλωμό... Τί το θες κι εσύ το ρόφημα;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Ξέρω γω... Δηλ έχει τα ίδια λιπαρά το ρόφημα με το σπόρο; Χλωμό... Τί το θες κι εσύ το ρόφημα;


το θελω να κανω ντους !!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

απλα καμια φορα δεν μπορω να βαλω το μπλεντερ!

γι αυτο λεω αν ειναι να το εβραζα!

----------


## eri_87

> το θελω να κανω ντους !!!! 
> 
> απλα καμια φορα δεν μπορω να βαλω το μπλεντερ!
> 
> γι αυτο λεω αν ειναι να το εβραζα!


Κάθε φορά που θες να φας βάζεις το μπλεντερ;;; :01. Unsure: 
Γτ δε χτυπάς αρκετή ποσότητα να την έχεις; Καλά, εγώ παίρνω χτυπημένο λιναρόσπορο γτ δε διαλύεται με τίποτα στο δικό μου μπλέντερ! Μπορείς πάντως να το μουλιάσεις απτο βράδυ σε λίγο νερό να μαλακώσει.

----------


## Levrone

> Κάθε φορά που θες να φας βάζεις το μπλεντερ;;;
> Γτ δε χτυπάς αρκετή ποσότητα να την έχεις; Καλά, εγώ παίρνω χτυπημένο λιναρόσπορο γτ δε διαλύεται με τίποτα στο δικό μου μπλέντερ! Μπορείς πάντως να το μουλιάσεις απτο βράδυ σε λίγο νερό να μαλακώσει.


μια φορα τρωω τη μερα λιναροσπορο..τις αλλες τρωω ελαιολαδο (μια) , σησαμελαιο (μια) και ψαρολαδο!

ναι αλλα χτυπημενο (αν αλεσω μεγαλη ποσοτητα) δε χανει τα συστατικα του?

----------


## eri_87

> μια φορα τρωω τη μερα λιναροσπορο..τις αλλες τρωω ελαιολαδο (μια) , σησαμελαιο (μια) και ψαρολαδο!
> 
> ναι αλλα χτυπημενο (αν αλεσω μεγαλη ποσοτητα) δε χανει τα συστατικα του?


Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο... :01. Unsure:  Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει! Αφού τον πουλάνε και αλεσμένο, δε νομίζω να έχει διαφορά! Σπόρος είναι, γιατί να χάνονται συστατικά.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

> Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο... Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει! Αφού τον πουλάνε και αλεσμένο, δε νομίζω να έχει διαφορά! Σπόρος είναι, γιατί να χάνονται συστατικά.


μακαρι να μην ισχυει αυτο που λεω και να μη χανονται τα συστατικα ωστε να αλεθω μια φορα την εβδομαδα (λες και παω στο ελαιοτριβειο, χαχαχαχα)  και να ξεμπλεκω..

γιατι σκεψου να ξυπναω πρωι και να βαζω μπλεντερ..σημερα ηθελα να το πεταξω στον κυριο Γιωργο στο απεναντι μπαλκονι..

----------


## kleiza7

παιδια μετα το Gym παιρνς την κλασικη whey της on.
http://xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailView.aspx?prod_id=1596

μπορω να την παιρνω και βραδακι τις μερες που δεν παω Gym??
εννοω για τελευταιο γευμα ή το σκοτωνω και δεν ειναι αναγκη ή/και κανω κακο στον οργανισμο μου??? 

ευχαριστω

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια μετα το Gym παιρνς την κλασικη whey της on.
> http://xtr.gr/216/eshop/DetailView.aspx?prod_id=1596
> 
> μπορω να την παιρνω και βραδακι τις μερες που δεν παω Gym??
> εννοω για τελευταιο γευμα ή το σκοτωνω και δεν ειναι αναγκη ή/και κανω κακο στον οργανισμο μου??? 
> 
> ευχαριστω


μια χαρα μπορεις φιλε, δεν κανεις κανενα κακο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> παιδια μετα το Gym παιρνς την κλασικη whey της on.
> 
> μπορω να την παιρνω και βραδακι τις μερες που δεν παω Gym??
> εννοω για τελευταιο γευμα ή το σκοτωνω και δεν ειναι αναγκη ή/και κανω κακο στον οργανισμο μου??? 
> 
> ευχαριστω


Απλά την απορροφάει πολυ γρήγορα ο οργανισμός και για βράδυ δεν είναι το βελτιστο...

----------


## Marine

Τον κατεψυγμενο αρακα ωμο δεν το ζυγιζω? η κραταει νερα απο τον παγο?

----------


## jimmy007

> να ρωτησω κατι..
> 
> παιρνω απο το makro κατι συσκευασμενα χοιρινα φιλετα, σχετικα αλιπα, σαν μακρυναρια ενα πραμα..στη συσκευασια λεει "χοιρινο φιλετο"..αυτο ειναι το ψαρονεφρι? ξερει κανεις?
> 
> και κατι αλλο, εχετε ακουσει οτι το λιναροσπορο αντι για μπλεντερ μπορεις και να τον βρασεις και να πιεις το ζουμι? παιζει αυτο?


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά χάνουν τους πολλαπλούς δεσμούς όταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία. Για αυτό νομίζω ότι λένε και ότι τα έλαια δεν πρέπει να εκτείθεται σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Με το βράσιμο λογικά δεν θα γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## exkaliber

λενε οτι δυο ωρες και κατι μετα το φαγητο,πηγαινουμε  γυμναστηριο
γιατι τοτε ειναι που εχει ολοκληρωθει η χωνεψη,εχουν διασπαστει οι τροφες και τα αμινοξεα βρισκονται στο αιμα,
και ρωτω,αν παμε για προπονηση 3 ή 4 ωρες μετα,ειναι σαν να χανουμε αυτα τα αμινοξεα?

----------


## Ramrod

> λενε οτι δυο ωρες και κατι μετα το φαγητο,πηγαινουμε  γυμναστηριο
> γιατι τοτε ειναι που εχει ολοκληρωθει η χωνεψη,εχουν διασπαστει οι τροφες και τα αμινοξεα βρισκονται στο αιμα,
> και ρωτω,αν παμε για προπονηση 3 ή 4 ωρες μετα,ειναι σαν να χανουμε αυτα τα αμινοξεα?


ναι

όχι μόνο για τα αμινο αλλα και για τον υδατάνθρακα...

----------


## exkaliber

> ναι
> 
> όχι μόνο για τα αμινο αλλα και για τον υδατάνθρακα...


 :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil

> λενε οτι δυο ωρες και κατι μετα το φαγητο,πηγαινουμε  γυμναστηριο
> γιατι τοτε ειναι που εχει ολοκληρωθει η χωνεψη,εχουν διασπαστει οι τροφες και τα αμινοξεα βρισκονται στο αιμα,
> και ρωτω,αν παμε για προπονηση 3 ή 4 ωρες μετα,ειναι σαν να χανουμε αυτα τα αμινοξεα?


οχι... ακομα στο αιμα θα ειναι.... μην σου πω μερικες τροφες ακομα στο στομαχι θα ειναι....

ενα μικρο γευμα ισως να κανει 2 ωρες να φυγει απο το στομαχι αλλα ενα μεγαλο γευμα δεν νομιζω οτι κανει μονο 2 ωρες.....

----------


## exkaliber

> οχι... ακομα στο αιμα θα ειναι.... μην σου πω μερικες τροφες ακομα στο στομαχι θα ειναι....
> 
> ενα μικρο γευμα ισως να κανει 2 ωρες να φυγει απο το στομαχι αλλα ενα μεγαλο γευμα δεν νομιζω οτι κανει μονο 2 ωρες.....


κατσε,δεν μου χετε πει,να τρωω δυο ωρες πριν παω γυμναστηριο??

----------


## Devil

> κατσε,δεν μου χετε πει,να τρωω δυο ωρες πριν παω γυμναστηριο??


ναι δεν σημαινει ομως οτι το στομαχι ειναι αδειο....

2-3 ωρες πριν το gym αν τρως μια χαρα ειναι.... εκτος αν το γευμα ειναι υγρο που εχει φυγει και στην μια ωρα....

----------


## exkaliber

> ναι δεν σημαινει ομως οτι το στομαχι ειναι αδειο....
> 
> 2-3 ωρες πριν το gym αν τρως μια χαρα ειναι.... εκτος αν το γευμα ειναι υγρο που εχει φυγει και στην μια ωρα....


 :08. Toast:

----------


## prt_sxs

λοιπων εκανα αυτη την ερωτηση πριν κανα μηνα στο "γιαουρτι 0% ή 2%"
αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση...
εαν φαω γιαουρτι 0% σκετο ή κ με υδατανθρακα...αλλα 0% παντα θα αποροφηθει μεσα σε 3 ωρες....?

----------


## deluxe

Αν στο πρωινο μου εχει κοντα στα 20γρ φυτικες ινες, υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα;

----------


## NASSER

> Αν στο πρωινο μου εχει κοντα στα 20γρ φυτικες ινες, υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα;


Καλό κανει, κακό δεν κάνει  :01. Wink:

----------


## naturale

παιδια

σχολαω 7- 

παω στο τζιμ 8-10 καπου εκει ....

τι να τρωω μετα? 

ιαουρτι?

τυρι?\

αυγα?

ιδανικα να χασω 10 κιλα να γινω φετες...

----------


## giannis64

διαβασε εδω  *οτι εχει σχεση με το μεταπροπονητικο.*

----------


## lila_1

Εαν έχω να διαλέξω μια μερίδα υδατανθράκων αργά το βράδυ...Τί είναι καλύτερα να προτιμήσω απο τις  2 :

Απλους υδατάνθρακες(μπανανα) μετα την προπονηση?
ή Σύνθετους (βρώμη) λίγο πριν?

(τελευταίοι υ/κες για τη μέρα)

----------


## prt_sxs

λοιπων εκανα αυτη την ερωτηση πριν κανα μηνα στο "γιαουρτι 0% ή 2%"
αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση...
εαν φαω γιαουρτι 0% σκετο ή κ με υδατανθρακα...αλλα 0% παντα θα αποροφηθει μεσα σε 3 ωρες....?
παρακαλω απαντηστε μ εαν ξερετε...!!!

----------


## Eddie

> λοιπων εκανα αυτη την ερωτηση πριν κανα μηνα στο "γιαουρτι 0% ή 2%"
> αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση...
> εαν φαω γιαουρτι 0% σκετο ή κ με υδατανθρακα...αλλα 0% παντα θα αποροφηθει μεσα σε 3 ωρες....?
> παρακαλω απαντηστε μ εαν ξερετε...!!!


Οχι,με τιποτα σε 3 ωρες.Το γιαουρτι εχει καζεινη,που απορροφατε πληρως σε περισσοτερο απο 6 ωρες περιπου.

----------


## Pavlos17

> Οχι,με τιποτα σε 3 ωρες.Το γιαουρτι εχει καζεινη,που απορροφατε πληρως σε περισσοτερο απο 6 ωρες περιπου.


εχω διαβασει οτι η καζεινη απορροφατε μεχρι και 8 ωρες,παντως και 6 καλα ειναι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Marine

υπαρχει κανενας αλλος που τρωει 6 αυγα την μερα??

----------


## arisfwtis

ολοκληρα???

εγω 2 ολοκληρα τρωω

----------


## Devil

> υπαρχει κανενας αλλος που τρωει 6 αυγα την μερα??


o nick πρεπει να τρωει κανα 5αρι νομιζω....

----------


## exkaliber

> o nick πρεπει να τρωει κανα 5αρι νομιζω....


εμενα λες?

----------


## Devil

> εμενα λες?


τον savage

----------


## exkaliber

> υπαρχει κανενας αλλος που τρωει 6 αυγα την μερα??


μεχρι πεντε ασπραδια τα κατεβαζω

----------


## Eddie

> μεχρι πεντε ασπραδια τα κατεβαζω


Μα δε λεμε για ασπραδια ρε,και για κροκους!

Εγω ανα 2η μερα σχεδον τρωω 8 ασπραδια και 4 κροκους.

----------


## pan0z

4 ολοκληρα αυγα τροω καθε μερα ακομα δεν πεθανα ουτε πρασινισα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Marine

> 4 ολοκληρα αυγα τροω καθε μερα ακομα δεν πεθανα ουτε πρασινισα


ρε οπου παω και οπου σταθω μολις λεω οτι τρωω εξι αυγα την ημερα μου λενε τις κλασσικες πιπες περι χοληστερινες.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## pan0z

> ρε οπου παω και οπου σταθω μολις λεω οτι τρωω εξι αυγα την ημερα μου λενε τις κλασσικες πιπες περι χοληστερινες..


Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω απο τα λιγα που ξερω ειναι οτι τα αυγα εχουν "καλη" χοληστερινη.Εγω τα τροω για να μην μου τελιωνει το κοτοπουλο τοσο γρηγορα αλλιος σιγα μην τα ετρωγα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## prt_sxs

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=2393 
chek τι ειπε ο slaine..!!!
Υ.Γ.  στο τελοσ τις σελιδας...!!!

----------


## MichalisPorke

Ρε παιδια γιατι τοσο παρε φερε για τα αυγα??Εγω σπαζω τα αυγα σε ενα τηγανη 5-6 η 7 και τα τηγανιζω και απλα συνεχεια τα ανακατευω για να μην κολλησουν..Και μια χαρα τρωγωνται! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> ρε οπου παω και οπου σταθω μολις λεω οτι τρωω εξι αυγα την ημερα μου λενε τις κλασσικες πιπες περι χοληστερινες..


Και για τα συμπληρώματα λένε ότι όποιο παίρνεις θα πεθάνει και δε θα του σηκώνεται (όχι απαραίτητα με αυτή τη σειρά...), αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ισχύει κιόλας...

όσους έχω ρωτήσει που τρώνε ολόκληρα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, φτάνει να μην έχεις κάπιο πρόβλημα υγείας...

----------


## giannis64

σε περιοδο φουλ προπονησης και ογκου το πρωι εχω 6 ασπραδια και 3 κροκους
και το βραδακι σε ομελετα 5 ασπραδια και 3 κροκους.

----------


## eri_87

Μια που πιάσατε τους κρόκους... Εμένα πάντα μου άρεσαν περισσότερο από τα ασπράδια κ λυπάμαι να τους πετάω... Αλλά χοληστερίνη είμαι οριακά εδώ κ χρόνια (μη πω και λίγο πάνω) λόγω κληρονομικότητας. Άρα.... ???? :01. Unsure:  Να τρώω 1 ή 2 κρόκους κάθε μέρα πειράζει; Μέχρι στιγμής τρώω ασπράδια κυρίως.

----------


## Eddie

> Μια που πιάσατε τους κρόκους... Εμένα πάντα μου άρεσαν περισσότερο από τα ασπράδια κ λυπάμαι να τους πετάω... Αλλά χοληστερίνη είμαι οριακά εδώ κ χρόνια (μη πω και λίγο πάνω) λόγω κληρονομικότητας. Άρα.... ???? Να τρώω 1 ή 2 κρόκους κάθε μέρα πειράζει; Μέχρι στιγμής τρώω ασπράδια κυρίως.


Γιατρος δεν ειμαι,αλλα εγω στη θεση σου θα δοκιμαζα να βαλω και κροκους και μετα απο ενα τριμηνο θα εκανα εξετασεις.Αν και προσωπικα καθε τριμηνο κανω,αλλα απλα το λεω σε περιπτωση που δε κανεις..

----------


## giannis64

οτι και να σου πει ο καθενας δεν θα ειναι σωστο. το καλυτερο ειναι να αρχησεις να τρως για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα, και να ξανακανεις εξετασεις για να δεις που βρησκεσε και αναλογα να βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα σου.

----------


## eri_87

> Γιατρος δεν ειμαι,αλλα εγω στη θεση σου θα δοκιμαζα να βαλω και κροκους και μετα απο ενα τριμηνο θα εκανα εξετασεις.Αν και προσωπικα καθε τριμηνο κανω,αλλα απλα το λεω σε περιπτωση που δε κανεις..


Την τελευταία φορά που έκανα εξετάσεις πριν κάτι μήνες μου χε πει ο γιατρός να αποφεύγω τα γνωστά για χοληστερίνη. Γιαυτό λέω. Καλά, κάθε τρίμηνο δεν κάνω, αλλά 1φορά το χρόνο, ναι. Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω στάνταρ διατροφικές συνήθειες οπότε αν βγει ανεβασμένη η χοληστερίνη ππου να ξέρω αν θα είναι από ταυγά ή τις άλλες βλακείες που τρώω; :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Την τελευταία φορά που έκανα εξετάσεις πριν κάτι μήνες μου χε πει ο γιατρός να αποφεύγω τα γνωστά για χοληστερίνη. Γιαυτό λέω. Καλά, κάθε τρίμηνο δεν κάνω, αλλά 1φορά το χρόνο, ναι. Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω στάνταρ διατροφικές συνήθειες οπότε αν βγει ανεβασμένη η χοληστερίνη ππου να ξέρω αν θα είναι από ταυγά ή τις άλλες βλακείες που τρώω;


Γι αυτο και σου λεω να κανεις καθε τριμηνο,μεσα σε ενα τριμηνο λιγα μπορουν να αλλαξουν!!Δλδ και ενα αρνι ολοκληρο να φας δε θα επιρρεασει τοσο τη χοληστερινη,αμα τρως ομως αρνι ολο το χρονο μαλλον θα παει στα συννεφα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> Γι αυτο και σου λεω να κανεις καθε τριμηνο,μεσα σε ενα τριμηνο λιγα μπορουν να αλλαξουν!!Δλδ και ενα αρνι ολοκληρο να φας δε θα επιρρεασει τοσο τη χοληστερινη,αμα τρως ομως αρνι ολο το χρονο μαλλον θα παει στα συννεφα


Οκ! Κατάλαβα... Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κάνω ένα τσεκ απ κ βλέπουμε!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Manos1989

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει θερμίδες για κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης λευκό,μαύρο,πολύσπορο?
Ευχαριστώωωωωωω

----------


## eri_87

> Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει θερμίδες για κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης λευκό,μαύρο,πολύσπορο?
> Ευχαριστώωωωωωω


Δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ απάντηση, εκτός αν το φτιάξεις εσύ! Ποικοίλει ανάλογα το μέγεθος κ τα υλικά, αλλά περίπου 100-130 θα έλεγα. Όσο για το μαύρο κ πολύσπορο, οι θερμίδες είναι σχεδόν ίδιες.

----------


## Manos1989

> Δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ απάντηση, εκτός αν το φτιάξεις εσύ! Ποικοίλει ανάλογα το μέγεθος κ τα υλικά, αλλά περίπου 100-130 θα έλεγα. Όσο για το μαύρο κ πολύσπορο, οι θερμίδες είναι σχεδόν ίδιες.


λίγες μου ακούγονται οι 100  :01. Unsure: 
μακάρι βέβαια να είναι τόσες,δεν με χαλάει  :08. Turtle: 

Οποιος άλλος ξέρει,ας πει τη γνώμη του  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> λίγες μου ακούγονται οι 100 
> μακάρι βέβαια να είναι τόσες,δεν με χαλάει 
> 
> Οποιος άλλος ξέρει,ας πει τη γνώμη του


Κι εγώ στο νετ έψαξα για να σου πω... Μέχρι 200 βρήκα, ανάλογα τα πρόσθετα κ μιλάμε πάντα για φυσιολογικό μέγεθος, όχι τα "πλεξούδα"! Στη τελική ζύγισέ το! Σαν ψωμί είναι, απλά έχει παραπάνω ζάχαρη κ σουσάμι.

----------


## mallown

καλημερα σε ολα τα μελη,ειμαι νεος εδω κ θελω τα φωτα σασ...ειμαι 1,77 κ βαρος 92κιλα,τον τελευταιο εναμισι χρονο πιρα 12 κιλα λογω κακησ διατροφησ κ αμελειασ,χεκινισα γυμναστηριο ξανα εδο κ 20 μερεσ,ηθελα καποια διατροφη κ καποια καθαρη πρωτεινη,τωρα για πρωινο τρωω ενα γιαουρτι 2 τοισ εκατο,με 4-5κριτσινια πολυσπορα,το μεσημερι κοτοπουλο η ψαρι με λαχανικα και ρυζι η νουντλς,το βραδυ ψαρι ι κοτοπουλο με σαλατα,πινω πολλα νερα,κ την κυριακη εχο ελευθερο μεχρι το μεσημερι,το βραδυ παλι σαλατα.....please help meeeee :03. Thumb up:

----------


## homer simpson

Αν καποιος τρωει 100 γρ. λιπος τη μερα,το ιδανικο θα ηταν να τρωει γυρω στα 65 γρ ομεγα 6 και 35 ομεγα 3?Αυτο δεν σημαινει ratio 2:1?

----------


## Devil

οχι ακριβως.... δεν ειναι τα συνολικα λιπαρα που πρεπει να ειναι ρατιο 2:1 η' 3:1...

αν παιρνεις 6γρ ω6 θα πρεπει να παρεις και 3γρ ω3....

απλα το θεωρω λιγο @@ το 3:1... 2:1 κτλ κτλ.... με 1,5-2γρ καθαρο epa+dha εισαι κομπλε...

----------


## homer simpson

Τι γινεται αν τρωω παραπανω ω-3 απο ω-6?

----------


## homer simpson

> οχι ακριβως.... δεν ειναι τα συνολικα λιπαρα που πρεπει να ειναι ρατιο 2:1 η' 3:1...
> 
> αν παιρνεις 6γρ ω6 θα πρεπει να παρεις και 3γρ ω3....
> 
> απλα το θεωρω λιγο @@ το 3:1... 2:1 κτλ κτλ.... με 1,5-2γρ καθαρο epa+dha εισαι κομπλε...


τι ειναι το epa+dha?

----------


## Manos1989

> τι ειναι το epa+dha?


epa=Eicosapentaenoic Acid

dha=Docosahexaenoic Acid

είναι τα 2 ενεργά συστατικά των ωμέγα 3 λιπαρών.

----------


## homer simpson

> epa=Eicosapentaenoic Acid
> 
> dha=Docosahexaenoic Acid
> 
> είναι τα 2 ενεργά συστατικά των ωμέγα 3 λιπαρών.


Μαλιστα....και ποσα γρ Ω-3 μας δινουν 2-3 γρ καθαρα epa+dha, αν γνωριζεις?

----------


## Devil

> Τι γινεται αν τρωω παραπανω ω-3 απο ω-6?


δυσκολο... αλλα νομιζω τιποτα...




> Μαλιστα....και ποσα γρ Ω-3 μας δινουν 2-3 γρ καθαρα epa+dha, αν γνωριζεις?


το γραφει επανω η συσκευασια....

----------


## homer simpson

Συσκευασια?Εννοεις συμπληρωμα?Τα ω-3 στη διατροφη μου τα παιρνω απο λιπαρα ψαρια (και λιναροσπορο).Τα ψαρια δεν ειναι απο συσκευασια οποτε....

----------


## Devil

> Συσκευασια?Εννοεις συμπληρωμα?Τα ω-3 στη διατροφη μου τα παιρνω απο λιπαρα ψαρια (και λιναροσπορο).Τα ψαρια δεν ειναι απο συσκευασια οποτε....


οποτε τσεκαρεις στο ιντερνετ για να δεις τι ποσοτητες epa dha εχουν.... :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> οποτε τσεκαρεις στο ιντερνετ για να δεις τι ποσοτητες epa dha εχουν....


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## homer simpson

http://www.health.gov/dietaryguideli...e_g2_adda2.htm

Κατι τετοιο?

----------


## beefmeup

> http://www.health.gov/dietaryguideli...e_g2_adda2.htm
> 
> Κατι τετοιο?


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Vasilis32

Καλησπερα, για πρωινο εχω γαλα με 2 weetabix, 
                                            μισο σκουπ πρωτεινης μεσα στο γαλα
                                            1 μπανανα
                                            1 πολυβιταμινη και ενα σκετο καφε.

Αν βαλω μεσα στο γαλα και περιπου 2 κουταλια της σουπας βρωμης για το τουρπισω πιο πολυ πειραζει??

Επισης στο δεκατιανο εχω 1 σκουπ πρωετινη με 3 ριζοκοφρετες πειραζει  να προσθεσω στο σεικερ και μια κουταλια της σουπας βρωμης ??

----------


## kafros gate 7

παιδια για πριν την προπονηση λιγο γαλα με βρωμη και μελι πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλη περιπου μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση?τι προτεινετε?

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια για πριν την προπονηση λιγο γαλα με βρωμη και μελι πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλη περιπου μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση?τι προτεινετε?


Οχι,σε καμια των περιπτωσεων τιποτα απ τα 3 και ειδικα μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση.Αν το θες αυτο για γευμα,καντο 2.5 ωρες πριν αλλα χωρις το μελι.

----------


## savage

> τον savage


παρων.

5 ολοκληρα μεγαλα αυγα (65 γραμ εκαστο) ημερησιως,και καποιες μερες 6-7.

οταν μαλιστα ειπα στπν παθολογο μου οτι τρωω 5 αυγα τη μερα,μου ειπε "ε και τι εγινε?αφου ξερεις οτι δεν επηρεαζουν αυτα το νοσημα χοληστερινη αλλα τα τρανς λιπαρα κυριως".

σωστος ο γιατρος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimmy007

> παρων.
> 
> 5 ολοκληρα μεγαλα αυγα (65 γραμ εκαστο) ημερησιως,και καποιες μερες 6-7.
> 
> οταν μαλιστα ειπα στπν παθολογο μου οτι τρωω 5 αυγα τη μερα,μου ειπε "ε και τι εγινε?αφου ξερεις οτι δεν επηρεαζουν αυτα το νοσημα χοληστερινη αλλα τα τρανς λιπαρα κυριως".
> 
> σωστος ο γιατρος.


Ή ο γιατρός σου είναι κάτω από 40 ή έπεσες σε περίπτωση 1 στις 10   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ....
 Πάντως σωστό είναι αυτό που λεει. Υπάρχει και σχετική βιβλιογραφία..

----------


## lila_1

> παιδια για πριν την προπονηση λιγο γαλα με βρωμη και μελι πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλη περιπου μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση?τι προτεινετε?


Καλύτερα 1 ωρα πριν να προλάβεις να το χωνέψεις..
(χωρίς το μέλι εκτός αν πασχίζεις να πάρεις βάρος και θες θερμίδες απο όπου μπορείς)

Καλή επιλογή μου φάινεται

----------


## onymos

εχει μεγαλη διαφορα αν τρως λευκο ρυζι αποτι καστανο? αφου εχουν μικρι διαφορα γλυκαιμικου δεικτη..σωστα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## eri_87

> εχει μεγαλη διαφορα αν τρως λευκο ρυζι αποτι καστανο? αφου εχουν μικρι διαφορα γλυκαιμικου δεικτη..σωστα?


Δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά, το καστανό έχει περισσότερες φυτικές ίνες. Εξάλλου οι περισσότεροι δε τρώνε μόνο (ή και καθόλου) καστανό ρύζι! Το μπασμάτι είναι επίσης καλό αν σαρέσει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> εχει μεγαλη διαφορα αν τρως λευκο ρυζι αποτι καστανο? αφου εχουν μικρι διαφορα γλυκαιμικου δεικτη..σωστα?


Το καστανό είναι πιο σύνθετος υδατάνθρακας...

Χαμηλότερος γλ δείκτης, πιο σταδιακη απορρόφηση, περισσότερες ινες.

----------


## onymos

ναι απλα επειδη το καστανο το πιο φτινο απο agrino ειναι σε σχεση με το ασπρο αλλης εταιριας πιο ακριβο σχεδον διπλασια τιμη. ε και λογω της μεγαλης καταναλωσης δε συμφερει! λιγω που κοιταξα 66 εχει το καστανο 72 το ασπρο.μικρο το κακο ετσι? :01. ROFL:  (αποτι καταλαβαινεται με τα μετρα του γιωργακη μεχρι κ το ρυζι 8α το λεμε ρυζακι!)

----------


## homer simpson

Εχετε κανενα tip για να ''σπασει'' αυτη η αηδιαστικη γευση :02. Shock:  που εχει το μουρουνελαιο?

----------


## Eddie

> Εχετε κανενα tip για να ''σπασει'' αυτη η αηδιαστικη γευση που εχει το μουρουνελαιο?


Παρε Ω3 softgels  :01. Wink:

----------


## homer simpson

> Παρε Ω3 softgels


Ποσο κανουν?Ειναι χαπια?

----------


## Eddie

> Ποσο κανουν?Ειναι χαπια?


Ειναι χαπια που εχουν μεσα μουρουνελαιο,υγρες καψουλες δλδ.Για να διαλυονται στο στομαχι και να μην εχεις αυτη τη γευση.

Ε οι τιμες παιζουν,μπορεις να παρεις και απ το φαρμακια τα omacor που γραφονται και σε γιατρο και τα παιρνεις 2.5 ευρω.

Υπαρχει αναλογο θεμα,ψαξε λιγο και θα βρεις μερικα πραγματα για να παρεις μια ιδεα.

----------


## Triumph

Ποία η γνώμη σας για το κριθάρι/κριθαρένιο ψωμί. Είναι καλός υδατάνθρακας ;
ή οχι ;

----------


## giannis64

πολυ καλη επιλογη. εχει και τα δυο ηδη φυτικων ινων.

----------


## Ramrod

> ναι απλα επειδη το καστανο το πιο φτινο απο agrino ειναι σε σχεση με το ασπρο αλλης εταιριας πιο ακριβο σχεδον διπλασια τιμη. ε και λογω της μεγαλης καταναλωσης δε συμφερει! λιγω που κοιταξα 66 εχει το καστανο 72 το ασπρο.μικρο το κακο ετσι? (αποτι καταλαβαινεται με τα μετρα του γιωργακη μεχρι κ το ρυζι 8α το λεμε ρυζακι!)


εγώ το καστανό Uncle ben's το παίρνω 2.20 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Το Basmati είναι στα 2.90, κάπου εκεί... το λευκό δε θυμάμαι.

Το καστανό Agrino είναι το πιο φθηνό που έχω βρει αλλά είναι χαλαρά ότι πιο απαίσιο έχω φάει...σε άλλους αρέσει βέβαια.

Τώρα λευκό δεν παίρνω παρα μόνο άμα πάθω καμια γαστρεντερίτιδα και θέλω λαπα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## κουλης

σημερα το πρωι αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο energy drink μιας καινουργιας εταιριας της λεγομενης Μonster! απο γευση μπορω να πω εμεινα ικανοποιημενος! οριστε και μερικες φωτο με τα συστατικα του!

. Serving size is 8 fl oz;
ii. 2 servings per container;
iii. 10g calories;
iv. 3g total carbs;
v. 3g sugars;
vi. 60 mg vitamin C;
vii. 1.7 mg riboflavin;
viii. 20 mg niacin;
ix. 2mg vitamin B6;
x. 60 mcg vitamin B12;
xi. 180mg sodium;
xii. 1000mg taurine;
xiii. 20 mg panax ginseng; and
xiv. 2500 mg energy blend.

πως σας φενεται? θα μπορουσα να το ενταξω σαν Pre-workout drink? αντι για ενα απλο καφε που επεινα μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## jimmy007

Αρκετά ακριβό πρέπει να είναι αυτό ρε. 3ασια τιμή από τα νιτρικά από ότι θυμάμαι(από τη αντίστοιχη δόση).. Και δεν έχει ούτε τα μισά που έχουν τα νιτρικά μέσα..

----------


## κουλης

σιγουρα δεν συγκρινετε με κανενα νιτρικο....αλλα μου εχει τελειωσει το pump της warriolab και την βγαζω με καφεδες και αυτο εδω το enerdy drink 
p.s (οντως ρε φιλε πανακριβο ειναι το κωλοπραγα :01. Unsure: )

----------


## Vasilis32

> σιγουρα δεν συγκρινετε με κανενα νιτρικο....αλλα μου εχει τελειωσει το pump της warriolab και την βγαζω με καφεδες και αυτο εδω το enerdy drink 
> p.s (οντως ρε φιλε πανακριβο ειναι το κωλοπραγα)


Ποσο κανει αν επιτρεπεται το monster?? Δοκιμασε με τα πρασινα γραμματα, φοβερη γευση!!

----------


## Ramrod

Energy Drink με servings? Και τα συστατικά που έχεις ποστάρει δε συμβαδίζουν με τη φωτο, άλλο προϊόν είναι?

Επίσης απ ότι καταλαβαίνω το 30% των θερμίδων είναι ζάχαρη? Η κατάλαβα λάθος?

----------


## κουλης

> Energy Drink με servings? Και τα συστατικά που έχεις ποστάρει δε συμβαδίζουν με τη φωτο, άλλο προϊόν είναι?
> 
> Επίσης απ ότι καταλαβαίνω το 30% των θερμίδων είναι ζάχαρη? Η κατάλαβα λάθος?


βασικα δεν βρηκα ολοκληρο τον διατροφικο πινακα που εχει πισω απο το κουτακι....αλλα απο τι θυμαμε γτ παντα κοιταω την περιεκτικοτητα σε ζαχαρη εγραφε στα 100μλ 2γρ ζαχαρα

----------


## κουλης

> Ποσο κανει αν επιτρεπεται το monster?? Δοκιμασε με τα πρασινα γραμματα, φοβερη γευση!!


3 μιση ευρω το μισο λιτρο απο το περιπτερο το συγκεκριμενο το μπλε

----------


## skiadis

να ρωτησω: ενας καφες ποσα mg καφεϊνης περιεχει? ή το πρασινο τσάι επισης! Ρωταω καθως εχω την απορεια ποση καφεϊνη αναιρει τα 5γρ κρεατινης που περνω μετα την προπονηση..
Δηλαδη αν πινω εναν καφε και ενα τσάι θα εχω προβλημα? :01. Unsure: 

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## κουλης

> να ρωτησω: ενας καφες ποσα mg καφεϊνης περιεχει? ή το πρασινο τσάι επισης! Ρωταω καθως εχω την απορεια ποση καφεϊνη αναιρει τα 5γρ κρεατινης που περνω μετα την προπονηση..
> Δηλαδη αν πινω εναν καφε και ενα τσάι θα εχω προβλημα?
> 
> ευχαριστω!!


Προϊόν 	                      mg καφεΐνης
Καφές φίλτρου                85mg /φλιτζάνι 190ml
Καφές στιγμιαίος 	          75mg /φλιτζάνι 190ml
Τσάι 	                           50mg /190 φλιτζάνι ml	
Ενεργειακά ποτά
(με πρόσθετη καφεΐνη ή γκουαράνα)        28-87mg/ποτήρι 250ml
Κακάο ρόφημα 	                  16 mg/ποτήρι
Αναψυκτικό τύπου cola   	      30 mg/ποτήρι 250 ml
Σοκολάτα μαύρη 	                5.5-35.5 mg/κομμάτι 50g

----------


## naturale

Παιδια, 

ο πασατεμπος επιτρεπετε?

και εαν ναι τι ποσοτητα?

----------


## eri_87

> Παιδια, 
> 
> ο πασατεμπος επιτρεπετε?
> 
> και εαν ναι τι ποσοτητα?


Λογικά επιτρέπεται όπως όλοι οι ξηροί καρποί, αρκεί να είναι ανάλατος. Ποσότητα όπως κ οι άλλοι ξηροί καρποί κ ανάλογα τη διατροφή σου.

----------


## Pavlos17

> Παιδια, 
> 
> ο πασατεμπος επιτρεπετε?
> 
> και εαν ναι τι ποσοτητα?


πλουσιος σε ω3 και σιδηρο...

----------


## naturale

> Λογικά επιτρέπεται όπως όλοι οι ξηροί καρποί, αρκεί να είναι ανάλατος. Ποσότητα όπως κ οι άλλοι ξηροί καρποί κ ανάλογα τη διατροφή σου.


αρα πολυ λιγο....

χρειαζομαι κατι τα βραδυα δεν την παλευω με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## naturale

> πλουσιος σε ω3 και σιδηρο...


ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ?

ας πουμε ενα BOWL?

----------


## κουλης

O πασατέμπος περιέχει τα πολύτιμα λιπαρά οξέα ω-6 και κυρίως λινολεϊκό οξύ. Στην Κίνα, μάλιστα, θεωρείται ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης. O ηλιόσπορος είναι μια τροφή πλούσια σε φυτοστερόλες και επομένως ευεργετική για την καρδιά. Είναι πολύ πλούσιος σε φυλλικό οξύ. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι 100 γρ. ηλιόσποροι μάς δίνουν περισσότερη ποσότητα φυλλικού οξέος από τη συνιστώμενη ημερησίως. Τα σπόρια είναι επίσης πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες, σίδηρο και μαγγάνιο. 

 Είναι καλή πηγή μαγνησίου, το οποίο, σύμφωνα με ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου Νορθγουέστερν, μπορεί να σε προστατεύσει από το μεταβολικό σύνδρομο.

Το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο αφορά μία ομάδα συμπτωμάτων (υψηλή πίεση, ανεβασμένα λιπίδια) που αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσεις καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις και διαβήτη. Στην έρευνα που έγινε σε 4.600 άτομα επί 15 χρόνια, οι επιστήμονες διαπίστωσαν ότι άτομα που κατανάλωναν τουλάχιστον 190 mg μαγνήσιο ανά 1.000 θερμίδες είχαν 31% λιγότερες πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσουν αυτό το σύνδρομο σε σχέση με άτομα που κατανάλωναν 96 mg ή λιγότερο την ημέρα. Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες: ένας από αυτούς είναι η ικανότητα του μαγνησίου να ελέγχει τα επίπεδα σακχάρου ελέγχοντας την ινσουλίνη που εκκρίνεται.

----------


## Pavlos17

> O πασατέμπος περιέχει τα πολύτιμα λιπαρά οξέα ω-6 και κυρίως λινολεϊκό οξύ. Στην Κίνα, μάλιστα, θεωρείται ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης. O ηλιόσπορος είναι μια τροφή πλούσια σε φυτοστερόλες και επομένως ευεργετική για την καρδιά. Είναι πολύ πλούσιος σε φυλλικό οξύ. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι 100 γρ. ηλιόσποροι μάς δίνουν περισσότερη ποσότητα φυλλικού οξέος από τη συνιστώμενη ημερησίως. Τα σπόρια είναι επίσης πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες, σίδηρο και μαγγάνιο. 
> 
>  Είναι καλή πηγή μαγνησίου, το οποίο, σύμφωνα με ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου Νορθγουέστερν, μπορεί να σε προστατεύσει από το μεταβολικό σύνδρομο.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο αφορά μία ομάδα συμπτωμάτων (υψηλή πίεση, ανεβασμένα λιπίδια) που αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσεις καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις και διαβήτη. Στην έρευνα που έγινε σε 4.600 άτομα επί 15 χρόνια, οι επιστήμονες διαπίστωσαν ότι άτομα που κατανάλωναν τουλάχιστον 190 mg μαγνήσιο ανά 1.000 θερμίδες είχαν 31% λιγότερες πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσουν αυτό το σύνδρομο σε σχέση με άτομα που κατανάλωναν 96 mg ή λιγότερο την ημέρα. Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες: ένας από αυτούς είναι η ικανότητα του μαγνησίου να ελέγχει τα επίπεδα σακχάρου ελέγχοντας την ινσουλίνη που εκκρίνεται.


πηγη δεν μας εγραψες  :01. Razz:

----------


## naturale

> πηγη δεν μας εγραψες



οποτε 100 gm την ημερα ειμαστε οκαυ?/


???


δεν 8α παρω λυπος κιλα κτλ κτλ

----------


## lef

> οποτε 100 gm την ημερα ειμαστε οκαυ?/
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> δεν 8α παρω λυπος κιλα κτλ κτλ


δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε εμεις
εισαι μεσα στις 8ερμιδες σου???..οκ
δεν εισαι???..κατι πρεπει ν αλλαξεις :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

> πηγη δεν μας εγραψες


η πρωτη παραγραφος ειναι απο http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/naturalfitness/1163099

και η δευτερη απο το Mans Health

----------


## Eddie

> οποτε 100 gm την ημερα ειμαστε οκαυ?/
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> δεν 8α παρω λυπος κιλα κτλ κτλ


Mε 500-600 θερμιδες επιπλεον,νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι και καλη ιδεα τα 100γρ.

Υ.Γ.Δε ξερω ακριβως ποσο εχουν,αλλα ο μεσος ορος των ξηροκαρπιων νομιζω εκει κυμαινεται.

----------


## κουλης

> Mε 500-600 θερμιδες επιπλεον,νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι και καλη ιδεα τα 100γρ.
> 
> Υ.Γ.Δε ξερω ακριβως ποσο εχουν,αλλα ο μεσος ορος των ξηροκαρπιων νομιζω εκει κυμαινεται.


αμύγδαλα
	800
Καρύδια 	920
Κάσιους 	650
Κουκουναρόσπορους 	770
Σπόρια 	660
φιστίκια Αιγίνης 	850
φιστίκια αράπικα 	780
Φουντούκια 	850
δαμάσκηνα αποξηραμένα 100γρμ 	340
βερίκοκα ξερά 100 γρμ. 	250
ποπ-κόρν με λάδι και αλάτι 100 γρμ 	440
ροδάκινα ξερά 100 γρμ. 	260
σταφίδες 100 γρμ. 	280
στραγάλια 	370
σύκα ξερά ( 1 σύκο) 	60

ανα φλυτζανι

----------


## lef

> Mε 500-600 θερμιδες επιπλεον,νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι και καλη ιδεα τα 100γρ.
> 
> Υ.Γ.Δε ξερω ακριβως ποσο εχουν,αλλα ο μεσος ορος των ξηροκαρπιων νομιζω εκει κυμαινεται.


στα σπορια ομως δεν ειναι ρε συ καθαρο το βαρος.το περισσοτερο ειναι το τσοφλι.

----------


## PMalamas

> Ποία η γνώμη σας για το κριθάρι/κριθαρένιο ψωμί. Είναι καλός υδατάνθρακας ;
> ή οχι ;


τρωω κριθινα παξιμαδακια που και που.. πολυ νοστιμα..




> αμύγδαλα
> 	800
> Καρύδια 	920
> Κάσιους 	650
> Κουκουναρόσπορους 	770
> Σπόρια 	660
> φιστίκια Αιγίνης 	850
> φιστίκια αράπικα 	780
> Φουντούκια 	850
> ...



τι εννοουμε λεγοντας σπορια?

----------


## Eddie

> στα σπορια ομως δεν ειναι ρε συ καθαρο το βαρος.το περισσοτερο ειναι το τσοφλι.


Α,δε ξερω.Εχεις ενα point,αλλα και παλι στο φλυτζανι λεει 660 θερμιδες.




> τι εννοουμε λεγοντας σπορια?


Η πασατεμπο,η ηλιοσπορο.

----------


## κουλης

Η πασατεμπο,η ηλιοσπορο.[/QUOTE]

both  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## naturale

> Η πασατεμπο,η ηλιοσπορο.


both  :03. Thumb up: [/QUOTE]

χαλια μαυρα

κραταω το στομα μου κλειστο

----------


## adamz

καλησπερα παιδια..εχω μια απορια Βρηκα στο super market Helmans μαγιονέζα με 3% λιπαρα 11θερμιδες ανα 15g..

μπορω να βαζω μια δυο κουταλιες στον τονο η την σαλάτα μου το βραδυ?..

και επισης σχετικη ερωτηση με το βιταμ light αν κανει να το βαζω στο πρωινο μου η το δεκατιανο μου..η μεσα στο ρυζι π τρωω το μεσημερι η το βραδυ..? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> καλησπερα παιδια..εχω μια απορια Βρηκα στο super market Helmans μαγιονέζα με 3% λιπαρα 11θερμιδες ανα 15g..
> 
> μπορω να βαζω μια δυο κουταλιες στον τονο η την σαλάτα μου το βραδυ?..
> 
> και επισης σχετικη ερωτηση με το βιταμ light αν κανει να το βαζω στο πρωινο μου η το δεκατιανο μου..η μεσα στο ρυζι π τρωω το μεσημερι η το βραδυ..?


Aφού θα το πάρεις που θα το πάρεις το νάτριο γιατί δεν τρως κανονική μαγιονέζα που έχει και πολλά πολυακόρεστα λιπαρα?

----------


## Devil

βασικα τσεκαρε αν εχει trans λιπαρα....

----------


## jimmy007

> βασικα τσεκαρε αν εχει trans λιπαρα....


To έχω ψάξει το θέμα. Οι μαγιονέζες δεν έχουν trans λιπαρά. Λογικό άλλωστε αν σκεφτείς τον τρόπο παραγωγής τους...

----------


## Devil

> To έχω ψάξει το θέμα. Οι μαγιονέζες δεν έχουν trans λιπαρά. Λογικό άλλωστε αν σκεφτείς τον τρόπο παραγωγής τους...


το βιταμ light που λεει.... :01. Mr. Green: 

και φυτικα λιπαρα να λεει... εμενα με προβληματιζουν.... :01. Wink:

----------


## chris corfu

σε μια διατροφη ογκου απο αθλιτιατρο με τα 5 απο  τα 6 γευματα να ειναι συμφωνα με τα συνηθως φαγητα διατροφης(κοτοπουλο, ψαρι κτλ) σας φενεται οκ για 4ο γευμα(απογευματινο) να εχει κεικ περιπου 3 φετες με χυμο??

----------


## Triumph

γινε πιο συγκεκριμενος...τι κεικ ? και ποτε? πριν/μετα προπονηση ? ημερες χωρις προπονηση?

----------


## jimmy007

> το βιταμ light που λεει....
> 
> και φυτικα λιπαρα να λεει... εμενα με προβληματιζουν....


Α τώρα το είδα... :01. Mr. Green:  Τrans λιπαρά νομίζω μπορεί να έχει ένα προιόν μόνο αν περιέχει έλαια που έχουν εκτεθεί σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.. Για την μαγιονέζα δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά για το βιταμ δεν κόβω το κεφάλι μου...

----------


## chris corfu

> γινε πιο συγκεκριμενος...τι κεικ ? και ποτε? πριν/μετα προπονηση ? ημερες χωρις προπονηση?


καθημερινα ανεξερετως αν κανω προπονηση η οχι που παρεπιπτοντως κανω συνηθως 6 φορες την εβδομαδα, ειναι σαν απογευματινο οπως ανεφερα, (η προπονηση μου συνηθως ειναι αναμεσα στο μεσημεριανο κι αυτο) δεν ειναι καποιο συγκεκριμενο ελευθερα οποιοδηποτε κεικ οπως της ελιτε η απο ζαχαροπλαστεια.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Triumph

> καθημερινα ανεξερετως αν κανω προπονηση η οχι που παρεπιπτοντως κανω συνηθως 6 φορες την εβδομαδα, ειναι σαν απογευματινο οπως ανεφερα, (η προπονηση μου συνηθως ειναι αναμεσα στο μεσημεριανο κι αυτο) δεν ειναι καποιο συγκεκριμενο ελευθερα οποιοδηποτε κεικ οπως της ελιτε η απο ζαχαροπλαστεια.


λογικα θα νε τιγκα στη ζαχαρη,μεν κανεις ογκο αλλα η ζαχαρι ειναι ζαχαρι... αλλα
απο τιν αλλην κατι παραπανω θα ξερει..αθλιατρος ειναι...

----------


## chris corfu

> λογικα θα νε τιγκα στη ζαχαρη,μεν κανεις ογκο αλλα η ζαχαρι ειναι ζαχαρι... αλλα
> απο τιν αλλην κατι παραπανω θα ξερει..αθλιατρος ειναι...


εε δεν ειναι και παστα αλλα οσο να ναι εχει αρκετη ζαχαρη. Ειναι το μονο γευμα που ειναι λιγο ''ανωμαλο'' και σχετικα εχω βαλει λιγο λιπος στην κοιλια αλλα αν σκεφτεις οτι εχω ανεβει και εξι κιλα σε κατι μηνες, λογικο ειναι.. Το ακουω αφου παω σημφωνα με αυτα π μου λεει αλλα θα θελα και καμια γνωμη απο εδω ετσι να μου φυγει η περιεργεια.

----------


## Pavlos17

ρωτα τον να σου εξηγησει γιατι βαζει κεικ πριν την προπονηση,μολις μαθει και ο ιδιος να μας το πεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> εε δεν ειναι και παστα αλλα οσο να ναι εχει αρκετη ζαχαρη. Ειναι το μονο γευμα που ειναι λιγο ''ανωμαλο'' και σχετικα εχω βαλει λιγο λιπος στην κοιλια αλλα αν σκεφτεις οτι εχω ανεβει και εξι κιλα σε κατι μηνες, λογικο ειναι.. Το ακουω αφου παω σημφωνα με αυτα π μου λεει αλλα θα θελα και καμια γνωμη απο εδω ετσι να μου φυγει η περιεργεια.


 
είναι πολλοί που σε μεταπροπονητικο έχουν μέσα ζάχαρη η γλυκό η κέικ η κάτι τέτοιο. φυσικά αυτό έχει μια σειρά φιλοσοφίας από κάποιον που ακλουθεί ένα τέτοιο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα και εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος. κάποιες στιγμές που έκανα όγκο και ήταν τέλη καλοκαιριού και φθινοπώρου, έτρωγα ακόμα και παγωτό μεταπροπονητικα. πολύ καλή επιλογή.

----------


## beefmeup

> είναι πολλοί που σε μεταπροπονητικο έχουν μέσα ζάχαρη η γλυκό η κέικ η κάτι τέτοιο. φυσικά αυτό έχει μια σειρά φιλοσοφίας από κάποιον που ακλουθεί ένα τέτοιο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα και εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος. κάποιες στιγμές που έκανα όγκο και ήταν τέλη καλοκαιριού και φθινοπώρου, έτρωγα ακόμα και παγωτό μεταπροπονητικα. πολύ καλή επιλογή.


ναι..αν εισαι στον ογκο τα παντα τρωγονται :01. Mr. Green: 

απλα θελει κ λιγο προσοχη να μην ξεφυγεις,αλλα αυτο το βλεπει ο καθενας πανω του.

----------


## chris corfu

> ρωτα τον να σου εξηγησει γιατι βαζει κεικ πριν την προπονηση,μολις μαθει και ο ιδιος να μας το πεις


ξαναλαεω ειναι το 4ο γευμα και οχι πριν μετα προπονηση κτλ. Μου ειπε το βαζουμε για να ανεβασουμε θερμιδες και του το ξαναειπα οτι δεν μου κολαει σαν γευμα και μου πε κρατησε το και θα σου πω ποτε θα το σταματησεις.. Ε κατι θα ξερει δεν μπορει. Αλλον τον κατεβαζει σε αγωνες..

----------


## giannis64

> ναι..αν εισαι στον ογκο τα παντα τρωγονται
> 
> απλα θελει κ λιγο προσοχη να μην ξεφυγεις,αλλα αυτο το βλεπει ο καθενας πανω του.


 

γιαυτο ανεφερα οτι οποιος ακολουθει ενα τετοιο πλανο πρεπει να εχει την φιλοσοφια και την διαχειρηση της διατροφης του σε ολοκληρη την διαρκεια της μερας και σε απολυτο ελεγχο.

----------


## giannis64

> ξαναλαεω ειναι το 4ο γευμα και οχι πριν μετα προπονηση κτλ. Μου ειπε το βαζουμε για να ανεβασουμε θερμιδες και του το ξαναειπα οτι δεν μου κολαει σαν γευμα και μου πε κρατησε το και θα σου πω ποτε θα το σταματησεις.. Ε κατι θα ξερει δεν μπορει. Αλλον τον κατεβαζει σε αγωνες..


 
αν θελεις να ανεβασεις θερμιδες και δεν αντεχεις αλλο το φαι, βαλε αναμεσα στα γευματα σου κανα ξηρο καρπο. πολυ καλη επιλογη.

----------


## chris corfu

> είναι πολλοί που σε μεταπροπονητικο έχουν μέσα ζάχαρη η γλυκό η κέικ η κάτι τέτοιο. φυσικά αυτό έχει μια σειρά φιλοσοφίας από κάποιον που ακλουθεί ένα τέτοιο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα και εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτα αντίθετος. κάποιες στιγμές που έκανα όγκο και ήταν τέλη καλοκαιριού και φθινοπώρου, έτρωγα ακόμα και παγωτό μεταπροπονητικα. πολύ καλή επιλογή.


κι εγω εμπειρικα ετσι το χω σκεφτει και συτο το γευμα μου βγαινει συνηθως μετα την προπονηση και αν το παρω αντοιστοιχα με τα κιλα που εχω παρει οσο ειμαι στον ογκο και το λιπος ποου πηρα μια χαρα παει. Και τονιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλο γευμα που να εχει μεσα καποιο 'ετοιμο φαγητο' οπως αυτο, τα υπολοιπα τα βρισκω ακρως ισορροπημενα. ( σχετικα με το παγωτο ισως ειναι απο τα καλητερα φαστ φουντ που μπορεις να φας μετα απο προπονηση, μου το εχει πει και ο γυμναστης μου που ηταν στο χωρο αγωνιστικα)

----------


## giannis64

ετσι..  οπως αναφερθηκε και πιο πανω, προχωρας, ελεγχεις τα αποτελεσματα και σε περιπτωση που βλεπεις οτι ξεφευγεις αλλαζεις διατροφικο πλανο.

----------


## Pavlos17

αν θες να ανεβασεις θερμιδες βαλε κατι που να πινεται...γαλα πχ ειναι γρηγορες και ευκολες θερμιδες,οπως και ξηροκαρπια...

----------


## Alexandros_90

Να ρωτήσω κάτι όσον αφορά το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα. Εγώ συνήθως τελειώνω την προπόνηση 10:30 το βράδυ (υδατοσφαίριση). Επιτρέπεται τόσο αργά να φάω όσα αναφέρονται για μετά την προπόνηση ;

----------


## giannis64

υπαρχει εδω θεμα.*οτι εχει σχεση με το μεταπροπονητικο.* 

 διαβασετο και μετα ρωτα εκει οτι θες..

----------


## nisgia

καλησπερα!!να κανω και εγω με τη σειρα μου μια ερωτηση : τις μερες που δεν εχουμε προπονηση ειναι καλο να αλλαζουμε λιγο το γευμα που ηταν εκεινες τις ωρες?δηλαδη πχ να μειωνουμε λιγο τον υδατανθρακα σε εκεινο το γευμα ειδικα αν ειναι βραδυνο κατα τις 9?η γενικα να μεταβαλουμε καπως τη διατροφη τις κενες μερες?(οχι σε ποσοτητα πρωτεινης)

----------


## Alexandros_90

Θενκς giannis64  :01. Smile: . Θα το τσεκάρω.

----------


## Ramrod

> καλησπερα!!να κανω και εγω με τη σειρα μου μια ερωτηση : τις μερες που δεν εχουμε προπονηση ειναι καλο να αλλαζουμε λιγο το γευμα που ηταν εκεινες τις ωρες?δηλαδη πχ να μειωνουμε λιγο τον υδατανθρακα σε εκεινο το γευμα ειδικα αν ειναι βραδυνο κατα τις 9?η γενικα να μεταβαλουμε καπως τη διατροφη τις κενες μερες?(οχι σε ποσοτητα πρωτεινης)


λογικά αν αφαιρείς εντελώς το μεταπροπονητικό θα πέφτεις στις σωστές θερμίδες περίπου...

----------


## pan0z

> αν θες να ανεβασεις θερμιδες βαλε κατι που να πινεται...γαλα πχ ειναι γρηγορες και ευκολες θερμιδες,οπως και ξηροκαρπια...


ή ελαιολαδο μια κουταλια της σουπας 157 θερμιδες δεν ειναι κακο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chris corfu

> αν θες να ανεβασεις θερμιδες βαλε κατι που να πινεται...γαλα πχ ειναι γρηγορες και ευκολες θερμιδες,οπως και ξηροκαρπια...


δεν ειπα οτι θελω η δεν ξερω πως θα μπορουσα να ανεβασω θερμιδες απλα ο αθλητιατρος μου απαντησε οτι βαζουμε το κεικ για να ανεβασουμε θερμιδες. Ευχαριστω παντος για τις απαντησεις ολων  :08. Toast:

----------


## Triumph

αν ακολουθεις διατροφη γραμμωσης,καθε ποτε πρεπει να παιζεις με τον υδατανθρακα?
ημερες προπονησης η οχι? κ τον μειωνης μονο οταν εχεις κολισει?

----------


## Pavlos17

> αν ακολουθεις διατροφη γραμμωσης,καθε ποτε πρεπει να παιζεις με τον υδατανθρακα?
> ημερες προπονησης η οχι? κ τον μειωνης μονο οταν εχεις κολισει?


 καλυτερα να πειραματιζεσαι για να δεις τι δουλευει σε σενα καλυτερα.

----------


## Triumph

> καλυτερα να πειραματιζεσαι για να δεις τι δουλευει σε σενα καλυτερα.


πειραματιζομαι αλλα δν βρισκω ακρη για αυτο ρωτισα..π.χ αν τρως 150γρ πατατα
δν ειναι το ιδιο να τρως 150γρ ρυζι,αρα θεωρειτε μειωσει υδατανθρακα η λαθος λεω ?

----------


## astoup

Λες 150 γραμμαρια ζαχαρη να ειναι το ιδιο σε υδατανθρακα με 150 γραμμαρια μηλο ?

----------


## giannis64

οχι. καμια σχεση..

----------


## giannis64

> πειραματιζομαι αλλα δν βρισκω ακρη για αυτο ρωτισα..π.χ αν τρως 150γρ πατατα
> δν ειναι το ιδιο να τρως 150γρ ρυζι,αρα θεωρειτε μειωσει υδατανθρακα η λαθος λεω ?


 
δεν θεωρητε μειωση αλλα αλλαγη ποιοτητας υδατανθρακα.

----------


## Triumph

> Λες 150 γραμμαρια ζαχαρη να ειναι το ιδιο σε υδατανθρακα με 150 γραμμαρια μηλο ?


αν ειναι να ηρωνευεσαι μην απαντας καθολου.





> δεν θεωρητε μειωση αλλα αλλαγη ποιοτητας υδατανθρακα.


τy  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> πειραματιζομαι αλλα δν βρισκω ακρη για αυτο ρωτισα..π.χ αν τρως 150γρ πατατα
> δν ειναι το ιδιο να τρως 150γρ ρυζι,αρα θεωρειτε μειωσει υδατανθρακα η λαθος λεω ?





> δεν θεωρητε μειωση αλλα αλλαγη ποιοτητας υδατανθρακα.


Γιαννη το παλικάρι νομίζω πως εννοεί τα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα. 
 :01. Unsure: 

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, τότε ναι, τα 150γραμ ρύζι έχουμε παραπάνω γρ υδατάνθρακα από 150γραμ πατάτα.

----------


## giannis64

> πειραματιζομαι αλλα δν βρισκω ακρη για αυτο ρωτισα..π.χ αν τρως 150γρ πατατα
> δν ειναι το ιδιο να τρως 150γρ ρυζι,αρα θεωρειτε μειωσει υδατανθρακα η λαθος λεω ?





> δεν θεωρητε μειωση αλλα αλλαγη ποιοτητας υδατανθρακα.


 



[QUOTE=sTeLaKoS;325222 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, τότε ναι, τα 150γραμ ρύζι έχουμε παραπάνω γρ υδατάνθρακα από 150γραμ πατάτα.[/QUOTE]

+1

επισεις

1 γραμμαριο υδατανθρακα εχει τις ιδιες θερμιδες αποπου και να προερχοντε. το θεμα ειναι οι ποιοτητα.

τωρα μαλλον υπαρχει πληρες απαντηση.

----------


## Triumph

> Γιαννη το παλικάρι νομίζω πως εννοεί τα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα. 
> 
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, τότε ναι, τα 150γραμ ρύζι έχουμε παραπάνω γρ υδατάνθρακα από 150γραμ πατάτα.


ναι αυτο ρωταω..θεωρειτε μειωση ?

----------


## giannis64

δες στο ποστ πιο κατω απο του στελιου. υπαρχουν ολες η εκδοχες της ερωτησης σου.

----------


## Triumph

> δες στο ποστ πιο κατω απο του στελιου. υπαρχουν ολες η εκδοχες της ερωτησης σου.


με καληψατε πληρως.
χιλια ευχαριστω.

----------


## den23

πόσην ώρα με το "μεταπροπονητικο" πρέπει να φάμε το stereo γεύμα... 40-50 λεπτά είναι καλά?? το "μεταπροπονητικο" μου περιέχει ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης+carbo

----------


## Levrone

> πόσην ώρα με το "μεταπροπονητικο" πρέπει να φάμε το stereo γεύμα... 40-50 λεπτά είναι καλά?? το "μεταπροπονητικο" μου περιέχει ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης+carbo


μια χαρα ειναι φιλε!
απο 30 λεπτα ως 1 ωρα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο τρως! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## den23

> μια χαρα ειναι φιλε!
> απο 30 λεπτα ως 1 ωρα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο τρως!


ευχαριστώ φιλε  :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

σημερα ειχα μια συζητηση με τον χημικο-βιολογο στο σχολειο μου...και των ρωτησα αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διαχωρισω τον ορο γαλακτος απο την καζεινη στο γαλα...και μου ειπε οτι αμα ζεστανω αρκετα το γαλα και ριξω μεσα ξυδι,λογο του χαμηλου ph ο ορος γαλακτος θα κατσει κατω και η καζεινη θα αναιβει πανω...ισχυει κατι τετοιο? το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Pavlos17

> σημερα ειχα μια συζητηση με τον χημικο-βιολογο στο σχολειο μου...και των ρωτησα αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διαχωρισω τον ορο γαλακτος απο την καζεινη στο γαλα...και μου ειπε οτι αμα ζεστανω αρκετα το γαλα και ριξω μεσα ξυδι,λογο του χαμηλου ph ο ορος γαλακτος θα κατσει κατω και η καζεινη θα αναιβει πανω...ισχυει κατι τετοιο? το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


ενδιαφερον,γιατι δεν το δοκιμαζεις να μας πεις? αλλα πως θα το ξεχωρισεις?

----------


## κουλης

> ενδιαφερον,γιατι δεν το δοκιμαζεις να μας πεις? αλλα πως θα το ξεχωρισεις?


μολις το δοκιμασα! λοιπον δημιουργηθηκε ενα παχυρευστο λευκο πραγμα που εχει γευση σαν τυρακι ενα πραγμα και το οιπολοιπο ηταν υγρο που εγινε καφετι λογο του ξυδιου που εριξα

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μολις το δοκιμασα! λοιπον δημιουργηθηκε ενα παχυρευστο λευκο πραγμα που εχει γευση σαν τυρακι ενα πραγμα και το οιπολοιπο ηταν υγρο που εγινε καφετι λογο του ξυδιου που εριξα


αυτο ειναι το βούτυρο (λιπος), μάλλον σου κάνει πλάκα ο χημικός.

----------


## κουλης

Μολις το σουρωσα οριστε και μερικες φωτο

----------


## gym

λοιπον....αυτο το εκανα χρονιαααα πριν για να φτιαξω δικο μου κ καλα ανθοτυρο...κατι τετοιο εβγαινε...δεν ειναι βουτυρο λιπος καλε(αν ειναι θα πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο αν ετρωγα λιπος κ οχι μονο το πηγα κ γυμναστηριο κ τρωγανε ολοι..α.χαχαχα)

....μου το ειπε ατομο που ξερει...εχει γευση σαν ανθοτυρο....εβραζε το γαλα...εριχνα ξυδι...ανακατεβα συνεχεια...αυτο αρχισε να πηκτωνει...το στραγγιζα(οχι με σουρωτηρι γιατι γινοταν νιανια αλλα με ενα αλλο υφασμα )κ οκ...αυτο ηταν....τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο....αν ηθελες εβαζες κ αλατι να παρει γευση αλλα εγω δεν εβαζα...

δεν το εχω ξανακανει εδω και χρονιαααααα......

εσυ γιατι ειπαμε κουλη οτι θες να το κανεις αυτο το πραγμα?αν δεν το φας δηλαδη....

η αληθεια ειναι πολυ γαλα ξοδευα για το τιποτα.....κ εσυ το εβγαλες σαν λασπη...το δικο μ ηταν αφρατο σαν μπαλα...

----------


## κουλης

> λοιπον....αυτο το εκανα χρονιαααα πριν για να φτιαξω δικο μου κ καλα ανθοτυρο...κατι τετοιο εβγαινε...δεν ειναι βουτυρο λιπος καλε(αν ειναι θα πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο αν ετρωγα λιπος κ οχι μονο το πηγα κ γυμναστηριο κ τρωγανε ολοι..α.χαχαχα)
> 
> ....μου το ειπε ατομο που ξερει...εχει γευση σαν ανθοτυρο....εβραζε το γαλα...εριχνα ξυδι...ανακατεβα συνεχεια...αυτο αρχισε να πηκτωνει...το στραγγιζα(οχι με σουρωτηρι γιατι γινοταν νιανια αλλα με ενα αλλο υφασμα )κ οκ...αυτο ηταν....τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο....αν ηθελες εβαζες κ αλατι να παρει γευση αλλα εγω δεν εβαζα...
> 
> δεν το εχω ξανακανει εδω και χρονιαααααα......
> 
> εσυ γιατι ειπαμε κουλη οτι θες να το κανεις αυτο το πραγμα?αν δεν το φας δηλαδη....
> 
> η αληθεια ειναι πολυ γαλα ξοδευα για το τιποτα.....κ εσυ το εβγαλες σαν λασπη...το δικο μ ηταν αφρατο σαν μπαλα...


βασικα ηθελα να βγω τι θα βγει απο περιεργεια...
δλδ σε καμια περιπτωση δν ειναι ορος γαλακτος αυτο το πραγμα?

----------


## Pavlos17

> βασικα ηθελα να βγω τι θα βγει απο περιεργεια...
> δλδ σε καμια περιπτωση δν ειναι ορος γαλακτος αυτο το πραγμα?


fail  :08. Turtle:  την καζεινη την ξεχωρισες απο τον ορρο?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> βασικα ηθελα να βγω τι θα βγει απο περιεργεια...
> δλδ σε καμια περιπτωση δν ειναι ορος γαλακτος αυτο το πραγμα?


θα σε γελασω και δεν το θελω....θα ρωτησω ομως κ θα σ πω...αν δεν σ πω παει να πει οτι η δεν ρωτησα η απλα δεν ειναι ορος γαλακτος αυτο το πραγμα...αλλα επειδη ειμαι καλος ανθρωπος θα ρωτησω....φατο τωρα αυτο... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Pavlos17

αν οντως ισχυει θα φτιαξω δικη μου πρωτεινη  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## κουλης

> αν οντως ισχυει θα φτιαξω δικη μου πρωτεινη


χαχαχαχα :01. ROFL:

----------


## gym

> αν οντως ισχυει θα φτιαξω δικη μου πρωτεινη


(και θα την πινεις μαλλον μονο εσυ.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

μακαρι να ηταν τοσο ευκολο αλλα....

----------


## κουλης

μακαρι να ηταν τοσο ευκολο αλλα....[/QUOTE]

αυτο πιστευω και εγω... :/....παιζει να ειναι μουφα

----------


## Pavlos17

> χαχαχαχα


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ θεος  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## eri_87

> σημερα ειχα μια συζητηση με τον χημικο-βιολογο στο σχολειο μου...και των ρωτησα αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διαχωρισω τον ορο γαλακτος απο την καζεινη στο γαλα...και μου ειπε οτι αμα ζεστανω αρκετα το γαλα και ριξω μεσα ξυδι,λογο του χαμηλου ph ο ορος γαλακτος θα κατσει κατω και η καζεινη θα αναιβει πανω...ισχυει κατι τετοιο? το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


Αυτό που έκανες είναι η συνταγή για να φτιάξει κανείς ανθότυρο. Απλά το κάνει σαν μπαλάκι που λέει η gym. Το έχω δεί πολλές φορές σαν συνταγή στο νετ, γίνεται με ξύδι, λεμόνι ή ξινόγαλα. Οπότε το τελικό προϊόν είναι σαν ανθότυρο με διατροφική αξία αντίστοιχη του γάλατος που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Noobas

παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση ένα παλικάρι στο γυμναστήριο μου πρότεινε γάλα (ένα την ημέρα) που είναι για μικρές ηλικίες (1-3χρονών) ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## Devil

> παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση ένα παλικάρι στο γυμναστήριο μου πρότεινε γάλα (ένα την ημέρα) που είναι για μικρές ηλικίες (1-3χρονών) ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?


καν το γιαουρτι.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

για τι χρηση??? postwo??? ταμπελα με τα διατροφικα ποσταρε....

----------


## giannis64

ποιο απολα?

αν ειναι αυτο σε σκονη ειναι καλο μονο σε ογκο.

----------


## skiadis

για πειτε μου την γνωμη σας:
σε ενα cheat meal στο οποιο δεν λαμβανεις αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεϊνης( καρμποναρα ασ πουμε) ειναι καλο να πινω και κανα scoop πρωτεϊνης?

----------


## Pavlos17

> για πειτε μου την γνωμη σας:
> σε ενα cheat meal στο οποιο δεν λαμβανεις αρκετη ποσοτητα πρωτεϊνης( καρμποναρα ασ πουμε) ειναι καλο να πινω και κανα scoop πρωτεϊνης?


γιατι οχι?και η καρμποναρα δεν ειναι και τοσο cheat πια  :08. Toast:

----------


## skiadis

> γιατι οχι?και η καρμποναρα δεν ειναι και τοσο cheat πια


τιγκα στην κρεμα γαλακτος μπέικον και τυρια? μεταξυ μας ειμαστε!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## κουλης

> Αυτό που έκανες είναι η συνταγή για να φτιάξει κανείς ανθότυρο. Απλά το κάνει σαν μπαλάκι που λέει η gym. Το έχω δεί πολλές φορές σαν συνταγή στο νετ, γίνεται με ξύδι, λεμόνι ή ξινόγαλα. Οπότε το τελικό προϊόν είναι σαν ανθότυρο με διατροφική αξία αντίστοιχη του γάλατος που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις!


ο ορος γαλακτος συνεχιζει να βρισκετε μαζι με την καζεινη δλδ?

----------


## κουλης

> τιγκα στην κρεμα γαλακτος μπέικον και τυρια? μεταξυ μας ειμαστε!!


συμπληρωνεις τις πρωτεινες σου απο την κρεμα γαλακτος το τυρι και το μπεικον..με την whey επιβαρυνεις τον οργανισμο σου με παραπανω πρωτεινη και θερμιδες

----------


## eri_87

> ο ορος γαλακτος συνεχιζει να βρισκετε μαζι με την καζεινη δλδ?


Θα σε γελάσω... :01. Razz: 




> συμπληρωνεις τις πρωτεινες σου απο την κρεμα γαλακτος το τυρι και το μπεικον..με την whey επιβαρυνεις τον οργανισμο σου με παραπανω πρωτεινη και θερμιδες


+1 
Επίσης με τόσα λιπαρά στο γεύμα... (απότι θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει κάπου στο φορουμ) μάλλον η πρωτεΐνη δεν έχει σημασία εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## jimmy007

> Επίσης με τόσα λιπαρά στο γεύμα... (απότι θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει κάπου στο φορουμ) μάλλον η πρωτεΐνη δεν έχει σημασία εκείνη την ώρα.


Λόγω βιολογικής αξίας?

----------


## Manos1989

πώς μπορώ να βρω πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης και λίπους έχουν τα κίτρινα τυριά που δεν είναι σε συσκευασία? π.χ γραβιέρα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ramrod

Απ όσο γνωρίζω τα κίτρινα τυριά έχουν πολλά λιπαρά...Πιθανώς θα έχουν και αρκετή πρωτεϊνη, αντιστοιχα με το γιαούρτι, αλλά αξίζει??

----------


## Levrone

καλυτερα να φας 3 παστες αντι το κιτρινο τυρι..

----------


## Manos1989

Θα κάνω anabolic ρε παιδιά,γιαυτό το ψάχνω  :08. Turtle: 
δε μου στριψε ξαφνικά  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Θα κάνω anabolic ρε παιδιά,γιαυτό το ψάχνω 
> *δε μου στριψε ξαφνικά*


ναι καλα... ακους τον καθε @@ που σου λεει για anabolic και @@.... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Θα κάνω anabolic ρε παιδιά,γιαυτό το ψάχνω 
> δε μου στριψε ξαφνικά


τι ειναι το anabolic?






γραφεις αγγλικα για να μας κανεις να αισθανθουμε μειονεκτικα? ε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

κετο διαιτα ειναι ρε συ γιατρε.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

απο αυτες που τρως τα παντα ολα εκτος απο υδατανθρακες :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> κετο διαιτα ειναι ρε συ γιατρε....
> 
> απο αυτες που τρως τα παντα ολα εκτος απο υδατανθρακες


αυτα παιδι μου ειναι hardcore πραγματα, του σατανα! :01. ROFL: 

και μπορεις στην anabolic να τρως κιτρινα τυρια?

αμαν δηλαδη! :01. ROFL:

----------


## Manos1989

> ναι καλα... ακους τον καθε @@ που σου λεει για anabolic και @@....


χαχαχα δεν φτάνεις που με παρασύρεις στου σατανά τα πράγματα που λέει κι ο γιατρός!!!
Δε μπαίνεις κανα msn όπως είσαι γιατί θα πάω για ψώνια αύριο?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> αυτα παιδι μου ειναι hardcore πραγματα, του σατανα!
> 
> και μπορεις στην anabolic να τρως κιτρινα τυρια?
> 
> αμαν δηλαδη!


δικα μου????????μουχαχαχαχαχα

αμε... μονο κιτρινα... και πρασινα αμα λαχει να ουμ....


να σου πω γιατρε δεν ειμαι καλα.... θα μου γραψεις ενα 2πλο μεσα στο πειραια...ε???? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

και στο γιαννη κανα χαπι για την πιεση.... χαχαχαχα :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> χαχαχα δεν φτάνεις που με παρασύρεις στου σατανά τα πράγματα που λέει κι ο γιατρός!!!
> Δε μπαίνεις κανα msn όπως είσαι *γιατί θα πάω για ψώνια αύριο?*


και εγω... εχω σταμπαρει κατι μπλουζες....  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ελα ρε απλα ειναι τα πραματα.... πας παιρνεις...

κρεας κοκκινο, αυγα,ξηροκαρπια (πολλα), λαχανικα (παρα πολλα) και τυρια(κιτρινα... πρασινα οτι θες...)....

και κανε μια αλλαγη στη διατροφη σου σε.... 200γρ λιπαρα.... 150γρ πρωτεινες... δες πως πας για την πρωτη εβδομαδα... κανε ενα recarb το σκ.... με κανα 1000γρ υδατανθρακα....

απλο.... τις λεπτομεριες τις μιλαμε αυριοζ.... να εισαι μεσα....

----------


## Manos1989

> και εγω... εχω σταμπαρει κατι μπλουζες.... 
> 
> ελα ρε απλα ειναι τα πραματα.... πας παιρνεις...
> 
> κρεας κοκκινο, αυγα,ξηροκαρπια (πολλα), λαχανικα (παρα πολλα) και τυρια(κιτρινα... πρασινα οτι θες...)....
> 
> και κανε μια αλλαγη στη διατροφη σου σε.... 200γρ λιπαρα.... 150γρ πρωτεινες... δες πως πας για την πρωτη εβδομαδα... κανε ενα recarb το σκ.... με κανα 1000γρ υδατανθρακα....
> 
> απλο.... τις λεπτομεριες τις μιλαμε αυριοζ.... να εισαι μεσα....


Καλά θα τα πούμε αύριο αλλά σου θυμίζω ότι δεν είμαι 60 κιλά.....άκου εκεί 150γ πρωτείνη και 200 λιπαρά...
έβγαλα ένα sample 3000 θερμίδες με 270 λιπαρά και 320 πρωτείνη :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Καλά θα τα πούμε αύριο αλλά σου θυμίζω ότι δεν είμαι 60 κιλά.....άκου εκεί 150γ πρωτείνη και 200 λιπαρά...
> έβγαλα ένα sample 3000 θερμίδες με 270 λιπαρά και 320 πρωτείνη


ναι καλα.... θα καταλαβεις αυριο γιατι ειναι τοσο χαμηλα η πρωτεινη.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Noobas

> καν το γιαουρτι....
> 
> για τι χρηση??? postwo??? ταμπελα με τα διατροφικα ποσταρε....


Είναι σε υγρή μορφή μπουκαλάκι των 500ml


στα 100ml

energeia 67kcal
proteines 1,5gr
ydatanthrakes 8,5gr
nero 89gr
natrio 26mg
kalio 75mg
asvestio 84mg
fosforos 47mg
magnisio 4,6mg
sidiros 1,2mg
taurini 5,5mg
xolini 10mg

exei kai vitamines a,D3,E,K1 ktl

----------


## Devil

> Είναι σε υγρή μορφή μπουκαλάκι των 500ml
> 
> 
> στα 100ml
> 
> energeia 67kcal
> proteines 1,5gr
> ydatanthrakes 8,5gr
> nero 89gr
> ...


δεν βλεπω να εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο μεσα.....

καλητερα φαγητο κανονικο η' πρωτεινες και υδατανθρακες....

δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να παρεις κατι τετοιο... :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

Ti νόημα έχουν οι κετο δίαιτες...αφού στην ουσία μείωση θερμίδων έχουμε και σ αυτην και στην αλλη...
Πεινάς λιγότερο?
Χάνεις πιο γρήρορα σε σχέση με κάποια μη κετο αλλα των ίδιων θερμίδων?

----------


## Noobas

γενικά υπάρχει κάποιο γάλα σε σκόνη που προτείνετε για όγκο?

----------


## Devil

> Ti νόημα έχουν οι κετο δίαιτες...αφού στην ουσία μείωση θερμίδων έχουμε και σ αυτην και στην αλλη...
> Πεινάς λιγότερο?
> Χάνεις πιο γρήρορα σε σχέση με κάποια μη κετο αλλα των ίδιων θερμίδων?


ναι... πεινας λιγοτερο.... χανεις πιο γρηγορα σε σχεση με αλλες.... και μαλλον χανεις και λιγοτερους μυς....




> γενικά υπάρχει κάποιο γάλα σε σκόνη που προτείνετε για όγκο?


δεν γνωριζω....

----------


## lila_1

> ναι... πεινας λιγοτερο.... χανεις πιο γρηγορα σε σχεση με αλλες.... και μαλλον χανεις και λιγοτερους μυς....


Με ποιά λογική χάνεις πιο γρήγορα..?
Αυξάνεται ο μεταβολισμός και καις λίπος πιο γρήγορα?
Ή είναι τα υγρά που (έχω διαβάσει εδω οτι) συγκρατούν οι υ/κες?

----------


## lila_1

> γενικά υπάρχει κάποιο γάλα σε σκόνη που προτείνετε για όγκο?


Ρεζιλέ (regillet) 
Tώρα δν ξέρω πως διαχωρίζεις το γάλα του όγκου απο το γάλα της γράμμωσης :08. Turtle:

----------


## Pavlos17

> και μαλλον χανεις και λιγοτερους μυς....


αυτο που βασιζεται? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Με ποιά λογική χάνεις πιο γρήγορα..?
> Αυξάνεται ο μεταβολισμός και καις λίπος πιο γρήγορα?
> Ή είναι τα υγρά που (έχω διαβάσει εδω οτι) συγκρατούν οι υ/κες?


λογικα στο οτι δεν υπαρχουν υδατανθρακες να καψεις...

και τα υγρα ειναι αλλα βασικο ρολο παιζει η κετοση....

ολοι την ενεργεια την παιρνεις απο τις κετονες.... δλδ απο το λιπος...




> αυτο που βασιζεται?


δες απο πανω^^^ :01. Wink:

----------


## Pavlos17

εχει αποδιχθει κατι τετοιο? αν ναι αξιζει πολυ η κετο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Noobas

> Ρεζιλέ (regillet) 
> Tώρα δν ξέρω πως διαχωρίζεις το γάλα του όγκου απο το γάλα της γράμμωσης


//sorry 

έχουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ?

**************************************

γράφε ελληνικά..........********

----------


## lila_1

Έχουν όλα τα σούπερ γάλα σε σκόνη.


@ Devil
Ωραια...δεν έχεις υδατάνθρακες να κάψεις αλλα καλύπτεις τις θερμίδες που θα σου έδιναν αυτοί απο τα λιπαρά...Άρα καίει το προσλαμβανόμενο λίπος (αν όχι και πρωτείνη) για να παράγει ενέργεια..
ΓΙΑΤΙ να κάψει περισσότερο απο το αποθηκευμένο λίπος σε σχέση με την νορμαλ δίαιτα...
Καταβάλει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια για να μεταβολίσει τα λιπαρά σε σχέση με τους υ/κες?
Νόμιζα το αντίθετο συνέβαινε..

----------


## -beba-

Νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει με το μυικό γλυκογόνο. Ο οργανισμός προσπαθεί να προστατευσει τις αποθήκες μυικού γλυκογόνου και έτσι "καίει" λίπος. Το μυικό γλυκογόνο προέρχεται από την κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων. Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες βέβαια.........................................

----------


## Manos1989

> Έχουν όλα τα σούπερ γάλα σε σκόνη.
> 
> 
> @ Devil
> Ωραια...δεν έχεις υδατάνθρακες να κάψεις αλλα καλύπτεις τις θερμίδες που θα σου έδιναν αυτοί απο τα λιπαρά...Άρα καίει το προσλαμβανόμενο λίπος (αν όχι και πρωτείνη) για να παράγει ενέργεια..
> ΓΙΑΤΙ να κάψει περισσότερο απο το αποθηκευμένο λίπος σε σχέση με την νορμαλ δίαιτα...
> Καταβάλει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια για να μεταβολίσει τα λιπαρά σε σχέση με τους υ/κες?
> Νόμιζα το αντίθετο συνέβαινε..


Δε δίνεις στον οργανισμό το καύσιμο που προτιμάει-υδατάνθρακες- και τον αναγκάζεις να χρησιμοποιήσει την επόμενη διαθέσιμη πηγή που είναι τα λιπαρά.Δίνοντας του πολλά λιπαρά(60% της ημερησιας πρόσληψης) τον αποτρέπεις από το να χρησιμοποιήσει την πρωτείνη για να καλυψει τις ανάγκες του ώστε αυτή να υπάρχει μόνο για τη διατήρηση των μυών. Εφόσον ο οργανισμός μπει σε διαδικασία καύσης λίπους σαν πρώτη πηγή ενέργειας και είσαι υποθερμιδικά,στρέφεται στο ήδη αποθηκευμένο λίπος για τις περαιτέρω ανάγκες του.
Επίσης δεν πεινάς μιας και τρως τόσα λιπαρά,άρα πολυ πιθανό να κρατήσεις τη διατροφή στο ακέραιο για περισσότερο καιρό. Δεν έχεις αυξομειώσεις του ζαχάρου,οπότε δεν τρως κρασαρίσματα και κρατάς την ινσουλίνη πάντα χαμηλά οπότε ελλείψει των ιδιοτήτων της,προάγεται ευκολότερα η καύση λίπους.
Αυτά χοντρικά  :08. Toast:

----------


## pan0z

Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια οταν ακουω εγω για κετο παντως το φοβαμαι ισως να ειναι παραπληροφορηση και εχω τετοιο φοβο αλλα πραγματικα αξιζει τοσο?Το σκεφτομαι γιατι τωρα που θα μπω γραμμωση σε κανα μηνα πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα το αντεξω να τροω ολο λιγοτερο και λιγοτερο θα τρελαθω.Εδω προχθες το βραδυ απο 300γρ πατατα που τροω εφαγα 150 και πεινουσα σαν τρελος μεσα σε 1 ωρα.Ισως αν αυξησω πολυ το αεροβιο και διωξω απο την διατροφη μου τα πολυ περιτα που εβαζα για να βαλω ευκολες θερμιδες να ειμαι οκ και να μην χρειαστω να ριξω υδατανθρακες?Γραμμωση οταν λεω ισα ισα να φυγουν λιγο τα περιτα απο τον ογκο δεν με ενδιαφερουν ουτε κοιλιακοι ουτε τπτ.Για πειτε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια οταν ακουω εγω για κετο παντως το φοβαμαι ισως να ειναι παραπληροφορηση και εχω τετοιο φοβο αλλα πραγματικα αξιζει τοσο?Το σκεφτομαι γιατι τωρα που θα μπω γραμμωση σε κανα μηνα πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα το αντεξω να τροω ολο λιγοτερο και λιγοτερο θα τρελαθω.Εδω προχθες το βραδυ απο 300γρ πατατα που τροω εφαγα 150 και πεινουσα σαν τρελος μεσα σε 1 ωρα.Ισως αν αυξησω πολυ το αεροβιο και διωξω απο την διατροφη μου τα πολυ περιτα που εβαζα για να βαλω ευκολες θερμιδες να ειμαι οκ και να μην χρειαστω να ριξω υδατανθρακες?Γραμμωση οταν λεω ισα ισα να φυγουν λιγο τα περιτα απο τον ογκο δεν με ενδιαφερουν ουτε κοιλιακοι ουτε τπτ.Για πειτε


τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι στην κέτο? Εννοείς όσον αφορά την υγεία σου ή ''φοβάσαι'' ότι θα χάσεις δύναμη κλπ?

για το αερόβιο που λες.....είναι πιο εύκολο να μη φας ένα προφιτερόλ παρά να τρέχεις 2 ώρες να το κάψεις  :01. Razz: 
αλλά ο καθένας όπως τη βρίσκει  :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

> τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι στην κέτο? Εννοείς όσον αφορά την υγεία σου ή ''φοβάσαι'' ότι θα χάσεις δύναμη κλπ?
> 
> για το αερόβιο που λες.....είναι πιο εύκολο να μη φας ένα προφιτερόλ παρά να τρέχεις 2 ώρες να το κάψεις 
> αλλά ο καθένας όπως τη βρίσκει


Δυναμη κυριως και μαζα δηλαδη την κετο εγω ηξερα οτι την κανουνε ατομα για να πεσουνε πολυ χαμηλα σε λιπος που με αλλες μεθοδους δεν γινεται μιλαω για 6-7%

Τι προφιτερολ ρε συ γλυκα δεν τροω σχεδον ποτε μου εγω μιλαω απο τον υδατανθρακα που περνω απο την διατροφη μου για να μην τον μειωσω να κανω ας πουμε 2 φορες την ημερα αεροβιο.Να κοψω τα περιτα που ειπα που μου εβαζαν θερμιδες ενοουσα λαδι,δεξτροζη,μελι κανα ψωμι τετοια πραγματα.

----------


## Manos1989

> Δυναμη κυριως και μαζα δηλαδη την κετο εγω ηξερα οτι την κανουνε ατομα για να πεσουνε πολυ χαμηλα σε λιπος που με αλλες μεθοδους δεν γινεται μιλαω για 6-7%
> 
> Τι προφιτερολ ρε συ γλυκα δεν τροω σχεδον ποτε μου εγω μιλαω απο τον υδατανθρακα που περνω απο την διατροφη μου για να μην τον μειωσω να κανω ας πουμε 2 φορες την ημερα αεροβιο.Να κοψω τα περιτα που ειπα που μου εβαζαν θερμιδες ενοουσα λαδι,δεξτροζη,μελι κανα ψωμι τετοια πραγματα.


εεε προφανώς τα περιττά θα κοπούν πρώτα όπως σωστά λες,αλλά αντέχεις να κάνεις αερόβια 2 φορές τη μέρα και για πόσο καιρό? Δοκίμασε το και δες πως πας.

Για τις κετο δεν ισχύει η απώλεια σε μάζα και πολλές φορές ούτε σε δύναμη,μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει και ο διάολος :01. Mr. Green: 

Σε λίγο καιρό θα μιλήσω και εκ πείρας ....εγώ βέβαια θα κρασάρω σίγουρα και θα χάσχω δύναμη γιατί από 400-500γ υδ/κα τη μέρα θα πάω σε 0....αλλά είδομεν  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> Δε δίνεις στον οργανισμό το καύσιμο που προτιμάει-υδατάνθρακες- και τον αναγκάζεις να χρησιμοποιήσει την επόμενη διαθέσιμη πηγή που είναι τα λιπαρά.
> Ωραία μέχρι εδώ..Δεν έχει υδατάνθρακες οπότε καίει τα λιπαρά που ΤΡΩΣ απο το φαγητό. Είτε είσαι σε ισοθερμιδική είτε σε υποθερμιδική. 
> 
> Δίνοντας του πολλά λιπαρά(60% της ημερησιας πρόσληψης) τον αποτρέπεις από το να χρησιμοποιήσει την πρωτείνη για να καλυψει τις ανάγκες του ώστε αυτή να υπάρχει μόνο για τη διατήρηση των μυών. 
> Γιατί?? Δηλαδή όταν δίνεις στο σώμα υδατάνθρακες αυτό θα προτιμήσει να κάψει και πρωτείνη? Δεν έχει λογική αυτό. 
> Δηλαδή (θεωρητικά) αν του δώσεις Χ θερμίδες απο 100% λίπος δεν θα προτιμήσει να κάψει πρωτείνη, ενώ αν του δώσεις Χ1 απο 60% υδατάνθρακα και 40% λίπος θα κάψει ΚΑΙ πρωτείνη..?? (Χ=Χ1)
> Σε εκδικείται που του δίνεις υ/κες?
> Εφόσον ο οργανισμός μπει σε διαδικασία καύσης λίπους σαν πρώτη πηγή ενέργειας και *είσαι υποθερμιδικά,στρέφεται στο ήδη αποθηκευμένο λίπος* για τις περαιτέρω ανάγκες του.
> 
> Ωραία, καίει λίπος γιατί είσαι υποθερμιδικά.Γιατί να κάψει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ λίπος αν η υποθερμιδική δεν έχει υ/κες? Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι η κέτωση αυξάνει τον βασικό μεταβολισμό..


Για το ότι δεν πεινας και σε αποτρέπει απο cheat ,εγώ θεωρώ σαν δεδομένο ότι δεν κάνεις cheat ούτε στην μια δίαιτα όυτε στην άλλη. Αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα να τις συγκρίνουμε

----------


## mike1

καλήσπερα παιδια.
θα ήθελα να σας παραθέσω την διατροφή που κάνω για όγκο και να μου πείτε της απόψεις σας και τυχόν βελτιώσης( που σίγουρα θα θέλει  :01. Smile:  )
Είμαι 1,80 και 87kg 

Πρωινό 
Κουάκερς ( 50gr) + καρύδια+ μπανάνα+ μια μικρη κουταλια 
4 ασπάδια και ενα τοστ με μια φέτα γαλοπούλα και 1 φέτα τυρι 

Μετά από 2 ώρες 1 skoup whey (26 γρ πρωτεινή) 

Μετα απο 3 ώρες 
150 γρ ρύζι ή μακαρόνια με μισο στήθος κοτόπουλο ή 1 μοσχαρισια μπριζόλα ή μοσχαρισια μπιφτεkια ( 2-3 ) 

Μέτα απο 2 ώρες γυμναστήριο και μετα την προπόνηση 1 skoup whey 

Μέτα απο 1 ώρα σαλάτα με 125 γρ τόνο 

Πριν απο τον ύπνο 1 γιαρτάκι 2% 

Ευχαριστώ :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

δεν καταλαβες νομιζω οτι και πριν  ειχες ποσταρει την διατροφη σου οπου νανε..

στην μετεφερα ανοιγοντας σου ενα καινουργιο θεμα και εσυ παλι ποσταρεις οπου νανε.
δες εδω  Διατροφη mike1

----------


## Ramrod

> δεν καταλαβες νομιζω οτι και πριν  ειχες ποσταρει την διατροφη σου οπου νανε..
> 
> στην μετεφερα ανοιγοντας σου ενα καινουργιο θεμα και εσυ παλι ποσταρεις οπου νανε.
> δες εδω  Διατροφη mike1


Ωχ Γιάννη απάντησα...αν κρίνεις καλύτερο μετέφερε το ποστ μου... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mike1

σορρυ  :01. Smile:  δεν το είχα καταλάβει

----------


## κουλης

μερικες φορες παρασυρομαι και καταναλωνω διπλασια μεριδα φαγητου στο γευμα πριν την προπονονηση,με αποτελεσμα μολις τελειωσω την προπονηση ακομα να νιωθω γεματος και χορτατος και να μην εχω ορεξη για γευμα και να περναει κανα 2ωρο με 3ωρο για να χωνεψω εντελως. εινε προτιμοτερο να περιμενω να αδειασει το στομαχι μου η να πιω κανενα ροφημα κατευθειαν μετα την προπονα?

----------


## humanoid

Καλυτερα να περιμενεις παρα να πας για προπονηση με γεματο στομαχι

----------


## κουλης

> Καλυτερα να περιμενεις παρα να πας για προπονηση με γεματο στομαχι


κοιτα το να παω προπονηση με ημιγεματο στομαχι δν με πολυ πειραζει,(το εχω κανει αρκετεσ φορεσ :01. Mr. Green: ) δν με ενοχλει καθολου,με το που σηκωνω βαρη τα ξεχναω ολα......το θεμα εινα μετα τι γινετε :01. Unsure:

----------


## humanoid

Κ ομως δεν ειναι καλο να προπονεισαι ετσι.
Καλυτερα να περιμενεις κ συνεχιζεις κανονικα οπως ξερεις.Ουτως η αλλως ποσες φορες γινεται αυτο?

Με το να περιμενεις μια στο τοσο δεν θα παθεις τπτ.

Αν απτην αλλη γινεται συχνα ψαξτο αλλου..διαμορφωσε αλλιως τα γευματα σου...τις ποσοτητες κλπ

----------


## stamos007

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα που εχω ξεχασει?
1)ποσες θερμιδες εχει ενα βρασμενο αβγο καθως και πρωτεινες?
2)τ πρωτεινη τ κρεατος τ μετραμε αφου ψηθει η πριν το ψησιμο?το ιδιο κανουμε και στον υδατανθρακα?
3)ποσο γρ πρωτεινη εχουν τ 100γρ γαλοπουλα(το αλλαντικο παντα)

----------


## Ramrod

το βάρος αλλάζει με το ψήσιμο...η ποσότητα ρωτεϊνης παραμένει σταθερή. Το κρέας το ζυγίζεις μετά το ψήσιμο.

----------


## stamos007

τον υδατανθρακα?και μηπωσ ξερεις τα 100γρ γαλοπουλα το αλλαντικο ποσο πρωτεινη εχει?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα που εχω ξεχασει?
> 1)ποσες θερμιδες εχει ενα βρασμενο αβγο καθως και πρωτεινες?
> 2)τ πρωτεινη τ κρεατος τ μετραμε αφου ψηθει η πριν το ψησιμο?το ιδιο κανουμε και στον υδατανθρακα?
> 3)ποσο γρ πρωτεινη εχουν τ 100γρ γαλοπουλα(το αλλαντικο παντα)



1)ενα αυγο βρασμενο εχει 80 θερμιδες εκ τον οποιον το 60% ειναι στον κροκο,αναλογα το μεγεθοσ μπορει να φτασει και τα 4 γρ.πρωτεινης.

2)μετα το ψησιμο αφου απο τα 100 γρ.περειμενεις να παρεις περειπου 30 γρ πρωτεινεις για αυτο δεν την πολυψηνουμε να μαυρισει.

3)δεν θυμαμε θα το δω.

----------


## stamos007

> 1)ενα αυγο βρασμενο εχει 80 θερμιδες εκ τον οποιον το 60% ειναι στον κροκο,αναλογα το μεγεθοσ μπορει να φτασει και τα 4 γρ.πρωτεινης.
> 
> 2)μετα το ψησιμο αφου απο τα 100 γρ.περειμενεις να παρεις περειπου 30 γρ πρωτεινεις για αυτο δεν την πολυψηνουμε να μαυρισει.
> 
> 3)δεν θυμαμε θα το δω.


ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα!

----------


## Ramrod

> τον υδατανθρακα?και μηπωσ ξερεις τα 100γρ γαλοπουλα το αλλαντικο ποσο πρωτεινη εχει?


όση και το κρέας νομίζω...δε πρέπει να χάνει. Δε το ψάχνο τόσο πολύ με τα κρέατα και τα αλλαντικά, οι διαφορές είναι μικρές...

----------


## Devil

> εχει αποδιχθει κατι τετοιο? αν ναι αξιζει πολυ η κετο


λογικα θα υπαρχει καποια μελετη στο βιβλιο του di pasquale η' στου mcdonald....

ειδικα στου mcdonald σιγουρα....

----------


## Devil

> Έχουν όλα τα σούπερ γάλα σε σκόνη.
> 
> 
> @ Devil
> Ωραια...δεν έχεις υδατάνθρακες να κάψεις αλλα καλύπτεις τις θερμίδες που θα σου έδιναν αυτοί απο τα λιπαρά...Άρα καίει το προσλαμβανόμενο λίπος (αν όχι και πρωτείνη) για να παράγει ενέργεια..
> 
> *οχι δεν του δινεις λιπαρα ακριβως ετσι....  του δινεις -500 θερμιδες.... αρα υπαρχει διαφορα.... οταν ο οργανισμος ειναι σε κετοση... θα κοιταξει να καψει λιπαρα...*
> 
> 
> ...



αν του κοψεις τους υδατανθρακες αυτο που θα κανει ειναι να δημιουργησει γλυκοζη απο αλλου.... η καλητερη πηγη μετα τους υδατανθρακες.... ειναι οι πρωτεινες.... για αυτο και στις keto οι πρωτεινες ειναι χαμηλα....

γιατι χαμηλα εφοσον τις καιει ο οργανισμος.... απλο... για να μην τις καψει...

λιγες πρωτεινες + γυμναστικη με βαρη..... προστατευουν απο τον μυικο κανιβαλισμο σε περιοδους τετοιας διαιτας.... γιατι απλα ο οργανισμος δεν ειναι χαζος.... ξερει οτι υπο τετοιες συνθηκες θα πρεπει να προστατεψει τις πρωτεινες και να καψει κατι αλλο.... 

τι αλλο??? απλο.... λιπαρα.... τα λιπαρα που του δινεις.... και τα λιπαρα που εχεις πανω σου... γιατι εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη...

το ολο θεμα στις κετο ειναι να μπει ο εγκεφαλος σε κετοση.... αμα μπει μετα εισαι κομπλε.... σκεψου οτι μονο ο εγκεφαλος καιει 150γρ υδατανθρακες την ημερα για να λειτουργησει.... δεν ειναι και λιγο....

δεν μπαινω σε λεπτομεριες στο πως γινονται οι κετονες γιατι μετα μπαινουμε βιοχημεια... και χανετε η μπαλα λιγο.... αν και αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου εχω ποσταρει ολεσ τις αντιδρασεις που γινονται και το πως σχηματιζοντε οι κετονες.....


αυτα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Ωραία μέχρι εδώ..Δεν έχει υδατάνθρακες οπότε καίει τα λιπαρά που ΤΡΩΣ απο το φαγητό. Είτε είσαι σε ισοθερμιδική είτε σε υποθερμιδική.
> 
> *οχι... αμα εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη θα καψεις και λιπος.... δεν γινετε διαφορετικα....*
> 
> 
> Γιατί?? Δηλαδή όταν δίνεις στο σώμα υδατάνθρακες αυτό θα προτιμήσει να κάψει και πρωτείνη? Δεν έχει λογική αυτό.
> 
> *ναι.... το σωμα παντα και πρωτεινη.... σκεψου οτι στις 4 θερμιδες τις πρωτεινης η μια καιγετε μονο και μονο για να μεταβολισεις την πρωτεινη....*
> 
> ...


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Εγώ συγκρίνω 2 ίδιες θερμιδικά δίαιτες , ας πούμε υποθερμιδικές.

Ρώτησα λοιπόν, γιατί να προτιμήσει να κάψει λιγότερη πρωτείνη και περισσότερο λίπος σε μία δίαιτα *2000 kcal me 40% πρωτείνη και 60% λίπος* απο ότι σε μία διαιτα *2000 kcal με 40% πρωτείνη ,40% υ/κα, 20% λίπος*.
Υποθερμιδικά βρίσκεσαι ΚΑΙ στις 2, εννοειται αυτό, δεν συνέκρινα ισοθερμιδική με υποθερμιδική στο ποστ μου πιο πάνω :08. Turtle: 
Αν ο οργανισμός καίει πιο δύσκολα το λίπος απο την πρωτείνη τότε θα πάρει χρόνο μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στις νέες συνθήκες...και να αρχίσει να καίει πρώτα το λίπος και μετά την πρωτείνη.

Με την  κέτωση λοιπόν μαθαίνουμε κατουσίαν τον οργανισμό να ΜΗΝ καίει πρωτείνες για ενέργεια , μεσω της έλλειψής τους , να καίει το λίπος που του δίνουμε σε αυθονία και να μην ζητάει τους υ/κες. Δηλαδή του αλλάζουμε τον τρόπο που μεταβολίζει...και μόλις τελειώνει η δίαιτα τον ξαναλλάζουμε. 
Και αυτό γίνεται 2 φορές τον χρόνο?! :02. Shock: 
oh shit...

Και αν μπορούμε να εκπαιδεύσουμε τον οργανισμό να *μην* μετατρέπει τις πρωτείνες σε γλυκόζη, γιατί δεν τους κρατάμε χαμηλά σε όλες τις δίαιτες?
Εκτός αν αυτή η "εκπαίδευση" παει χεράκι χεράκι με την κέτωση.
Αλλα και πάλι, όπως λες ο οργανισμός δεν είναι χαζός. Γιατί ελλείψει πρωτείνών να προτιμήσει να τις χρησιμοποιήσει για ενέργεια απο το να τις εκμεταλεύτεί για τις δομικές του ανάγκες? Οι 2ες πιο σηματνικές είναι.


Και τελικά, έστω ότι μαθαίνει να καίει το λίπος για ενέργεια και βρίσκεται σε κέτωση, ποιος εγγυάται ότι μόλις τελειώσουν οι προσλαμβανόμενες θερμίδες, αυτός θα στραφεί στο *αποθηκευμένο* λίπος ΠΙΟ εύκολα απ ότι αν είχε τελειώσει μόλις την κάυση των υδ/κων... :01. Unsure: 


Η παρουσία ινσουλίνης, δεν μου φαίνεται πιστική....Ούτως η άλλως την κρατάμε χαμηλά στις δίαιτες, πόση διαφορά να έχει η παντελής απουσία της στη καύση λίπους...λίγα γραμμάρια?


πφφ αχταρμά τα κανα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> αν του κοψεις τους υδατανθρακες αυτο που θα κανει ειναι να δημιουργησει γλυκοζη απο αλλου.... η καλητερη πηγη μετα τους υδατανθρακες.... ειναι οι πρωτεινες.... για αυτο και στις keto οι πρωτεινες ειναι χαμηλα....
> 
> γιατι χαμηλα εφοσον τις καιει ο οργανισμος.... απλο... για να μην τις καψει...
> 
> λιγες πρωτεινες + γυμναστικη με βαρη..... προστατευουν απο τον μυικο κανιβαλισμο σε περιοδους τετοιας διαιτας.... γιατι απλα ο οργανισμος δεν ειναι χαζος.... ξερει οτι υπο τετοιες συνθηκες θα πρεπει να προστατεψει τις πρωτεινες και να καψει κατι αλλο....


Βασικά οι πρωτείνες είναι πρακτικά η μοναδική πηγή γλυκόζης μετά τα carbs,αν και αυτό πάλι δύσκολα γίνεται. Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να μετατραπούν λιπαρά σε carbs ενώ το αντίθετο είναι εφικτό(μπορεί να γίνει π.χ. στο πρωινό για την αναπλήρωση του χαμένου λίπους στο ύπνο.
Τα παραπάνω τα διάβασα χτες ή προχτές στην Βιολογία που δίνω την Τετάρτη(και μάλλον θα ξαναδίνω τον Σεπτέμβρη :02. Shock: )...

----------


## Andrikos

> Βασικά οι πρωτείνες είναι πρακτικά η μοναδική πηγή γλυκόζης μετά τα carbs,αν και αυτό πάλι δύσκολα γίνεται. Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να μετατραπούν λιπαρά σε carbs ενώ το αντίθετο είναι εφικτό(μπορεί να γίνει π.χ. στο πρωινό για την αναπλήρωση του χαμένου λίπους στο ύπνο.
> Τα παραπάνω τα διάβασα χτες ή προχτές στην Βιολογία που δίνω την Τετάρτη(και μάλλον θα ξαναδίνω τον Σεπτέμβρη)...


Δηλαδή η παραγωγή γλυκόζης από μη υδατανθρακικές ενώσεις (λέγε με και γλυκονεογένεση) είναι εφικτή μόνο μέσω των αμινοξέων ; Κατάλαβα καλά; Σε ποιό σημείο το λέει ακριβώς το βιβλίο ; Μπορείς να γράψεις επακριβώς τι αναφέρεται ;
 Γιατί σε μελέτες ασιτίας χρησιμοποιείται ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό αμινοξέων και ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από λίπος για την παραγωγή ενέργειας;

----------


## jimmy007

> Δηλαδή η παραγωγή γλυκόζης από μη υδατανθρακικές ενώσεις (λέγε με και γλυκονεογένεση) είναι εφικτή μόνο μέσω των αμινοξέων ; Κατάλαβα καλά; Σε ποιό σημείο το λέει ακριβώς το βιβλίο ; Μπορείς να γράψεις επακριβώς τι αναφέρεται ;
>  Γιατί σε μελέτες ασιτίας χρησιμοποιείται ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό αμινοξέων και ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από λίπος για την παραγωγή ενέργειας;


 Το βιβλίο καταρχάς είναι το "Αρχές της κυτταρικής Βιολογίας" του Alberts και το σχετικό κομμάτι του βιβλίου είναι σελ. 551 στο Κεφάλαιο 13. Αναφέρεται ο τρόπος αποθήκευσης της ενέργειας των τροφών και λέει:
Το πρωί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των μορίων ακετυλο-CoA που εισέρχονται στον κύκλο του κιτρικού οξέος προέρχονται από τα λιπαρά οξέα παρά από τη γλυκόζη.Ωστόσο, μετά από ένα γεύμα συμβαίνει το αντίθετο και,μάλιστα η πλεονάζουσα γλυκόζη χρησιμοποιείται για την αναπλήρωση των αποθεμάτων γλυκογόνου ή για τη σύνθεση λίπους. *Ενώ τα ζωικά κύτταρα μετατρέπουν εύκολα τα σάκχαρα σε λίπη,αδυνατούν να μετατρέψουν τα λίπη σε σάκχαρα.*

Οπότε πρακτικά μένουν μόνο οι πρωτείνες. Και εμένα μου φαίνεται όμως λίγο κουφό το όλο πράγμα. Έχεις υπόψη σου μήπως βιβλιογραφία που λέει κάτι άλλο?
Δεν είπα ότι σε μια κετο δίαιτα παίρνεις ενέργεια μόνο από πρωτείνες. Για γλυκόζη μιλάω... 

Πάντως περίμενα post σου και χαίρομαι που επιβεβαιώθηκα.. :08. Toast: 

Επίσης, αν κάποιος δεν θυμάται όλους τους όρους  που χρησιμοποιούνται και θέλει να τους θυμηθεί ας με ρωτήσει μιας και τώρα τα διαβάζω..

----------


## Andrikos

Thanx Jimmy. Υπάρχει μία σχετική ασάφεια του βιβλίου στο σημείο με τα "ζωικά κύτταρα" . Τα κύτταρα του συκωτιού έχουν την δυνατότητα να μετατρέπουν τα λιπαρά οξέα σε γλυκόζη - εδώ κολλά η γλυκονεογένεση - σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση ισχύει αυτό που γράφει αλλά μπορεί εύκολα να παρερμηνευτεί , θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε επισήμανση που να εξαιρεί το συκώτι.

----------


## jimmy007

> Thanx Jimmy. Υπάρχει μία σχετική ασάφεια του βιβλίου στο σημείο με τα "ζωικά κύτταρα" . Τα κύτταρα του συκωτιού έχουν την δυνατότητα να μετατρέπουν τα λιπαρά οξέα σε γλυκόζη - εδώ κολλά η γλυκονεογένεση - σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση ισχύει αυτό που γράφει αλλά μπορεί εύκολα να παρερμηνευτεί , θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε επισήμανση που να εξαιρεί το συκώτι.


Ναι δεν τόσο εξειδικευμένος μάλλον ο τρόπος προσέγγισης του βιβλίου και για αυτό δεν υπάρχει επισήμανση για τα ηπατικά κύτταρα( ή μάλλον μέρος αυτών από ότι φαντάζομαι). Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Εγώ συγκρίνω 2 ίδιες θερμιδικά δίαιτες , ας πούμε υποθερμιδικές.
> 
> Ρώτησα λοιπόν, γιατί να προτιμήσει να κάψει λιγότερη πρωτείνη και περισσότερο λίπος σε μία δίαιτα *2000 kcal me 40% πρωτείνη και 60% λίπος* απο ότι σε μία διαιτα *2000 kcal με 40% πρωτείνη ,40% υ/κα, 20% λίπος*.
> 
> *δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη αυξηση ινσουλινης στην 1η..... και επεισης μπαινεις ο οργανισμος σε κετωση.... το ειπα και πριν....*
> 
> Υποθερμιδικά βρίσκεσαι ΚΑΙ στις 2, εννοειται αυτό, δεν συνέκρινα ισοθερμιδική με υποθερμιδική στο ποστ μου πιο πάνω
> Αν ο οργανισμός καίει πιο δύσκολα το λίπος απο την πρωτείνη τότε θα πάρει χρόνο μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στις νέες συνθήκες...και να αρχίσει να καίει πρώτα το λίπος και μετά την πρωτείνη.
> *
> ...


ναι λιγο..... :01. Mr. Green: 

αμα εχεις αλλες αποριες παρε το βιβλιο του di pasquale.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> ναι λιγο.....
> 
> αμα εχεις αλλες αποριες παρε το βιβλιο του di pasquale....


Βασικά δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακριβώς τι ρωτάω, αλλά τέσπα ίσως φταίω κ εγώ..
thnx anyway αν είναι θα ρωτήσω το google και καλή μου τύχη :01. Mr. Green: 

Και btw πήγαινε να δεις το σπλιτ μουυ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Thanx Jimmy. Υπάρχει μία σχετική ασάφεια του βιβλίου στο σημείο με τα "ζωικά κύτταρα" . Τα κύτταρα του συκωτιού έχουν την δυνατότητα να μετατρέπουν τα λιπαρά οξέα σε γλυκόζη - εδώ κολλά η γλυκονεογένεση - σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση ισχύει αυτό που γράφει αλλά μπορεί εύκολα να παρερμηνευτεί , θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε επισήμανση που να εξαιρεί το συκώτι.


λιπαρα οξεα η' γλυκερινη????

μπορει και να λεω μ@λακια... (τωρα πινω καφε.... :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Devil

> Βασικά δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακριβώς τι ρωτάω, αλλά τέσπα ίσως φταίω κ εγώ..
> thnx anyway αν είναι θα ρωτήσω το google και καλή μου τύχη
> 
> Και btw πήγαινε να δεις το σπλιτ μουυ!


sorry... αλλα τωρα πινω καφε... αρα καταλαβαινεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

δεν ξερω αν μπορει να σε βοηθησει.... τσεκαρε το σιτε του lyle mcdonald....

οκ παω μια βολτα απο εκει.... :01. Wink:

----------


## ska

Παιδια δε ξερω αν εχει απαντηθει ηδη αλλα θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε αν τελικα το να παιρνεις ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση ειναι σωστο ή οχι γτ ακουω διαφορες αποψεις.Αλλοι λενε πως πριν πας γυμναστηριο δε πρεπει να εχεις φαει απολυτως τπτ για μια ωρα και αλλοι λενε πως το να πιεις το ροφημα μιση ωρα πριν βοηθαει

----------


## Ramrod

> Παιδια δε ξερω αν εχει απαντηθει ηδη αλλα θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε αν τελικα το να παιρνεις ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης μιση ωρα πριν την προπονηση ειναι σωστο ή οχι γτ ακουω διαφορες αποψεις.Αλλοι λενε πως πριν πας γυμναστηριο δε πρεπει να εχεις φαει απολυτως τπτ για μια ωρα και αλλοι λενε πως το να πιεις το ροφημα μιση ωρα πριν βοηθαει


ναι, να έχεις φάει δεν κάνει, το ρόφημα το πίνεις όμως...Το χωνευεις ευκολα, δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Προσωπικά όμως δε παίρνω. 2 ώρες μετα απο γευμα πάω γυμναστήριο...

----------


## Marine

Γευμα 1.1 πολυβιταμινη + 2 σκουπ whey με νερο + ω3 λιπαρα 
Γευμα 2.2 Μπριζολες Η Μισο κοτοπουλο απο σκλαβενιτη Η 2 κονσερβες τονο Με 75 γρ σιταρι + Αγγουρι + Παντζαρι + Λαδι
Γευμα 3.1 λιτρο γαλα δελτα το πρασινο
Γευμα 4. 2 Μπριζολες Η Μισο κοτοπουλο απο σκλαβενιτη Η 2 κονσερβες τονο Με 75 γρ σιταρι + Αγγουρι + Παντζαρι + Λαδι
Prework.1 σκουπ whey + καφεινη + Ταυρινη + Γλουταμινη + Σιντα
Postwork.2 σκουπ whey + Σιντα
Γευμα 5.6 ολοκληρα αυγα
Γευμα 6.200 γρ γιαουρτι + 100 μλ γαλα + 1 σκουπ whey..+ ω3 λιπαρα

Πως την κοβεται την διατροφη?
Δεν θελω κοψιματα για παραλια απλα θελω να ριξω βαρος 14+ κιλα γιατι το παρακανα και ανεβηκα πολυ και μετα να ξαναμπω ογκο..
Γνωμες πλζ!

----------


## RAMBO

δεν βαζεισ και λιγο βρωμη στο πρωινο?

----------


## Marine

Λοιπον με την βρωμη εχω προβλημα,αν την φαω το πρωι το στομαχι μου κανει και 10 ωρες να την χωνεψη,ενω αν την φαω σε οποιοδηποτε αλλο γευμα εκτος του πρωινου ειμαι κομπλε..περιεργο.
 Και αλλος ενας αλλος λογος ειναι οτι με αυτο το προγρ ειμαι γυρω στα 210-230 γρ υδατ και πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## Devil

Γευμα 1.1 πολυβιταμινη + 2 σκουπ whey με νερο + ω3 λιπαρα
Γευμα 2.2 Μπριζολες Η Μισο κοτοπουλο απο σκλαβενιτη Η 2 κονσερβες τονο Με 75 γρ σιταρι + Αγγουρι + Παντζαρι + Λαδι
Γευμα 3.*1 λιτρο γαλα δελτα το πρασινο* λιγο υπερβολικο???
Γευμα 4. 2 Μπριζολες Η Μισο κοτοπουλο απο σκλαβενιτη Η 2 κονσερβες τονο Με 75 γρ σιταρι + Αγγουρι + Παντζαρι + Λαδι
*Prework.1 σκουπ whey + καφεινη + Ταυρινη + Γλουταμινη + Σιντα* ολα μαζι τα παιρνεις????
*Postwork.2 σκουπ whey + Σιντα* εδω το σιντα για πιο λογο?
Γευμα 5.6 ολοκληρα αυγα
Γευμα 6.200 γρ γιαουρτι + 100 μλ γαλα + 1 σκουπ whey..+ ω3 λιπαρα


ρε συ μου φαινετε λιγο υπερβολικα φορτωμενη για cutting....

τι διαφορα εχει το prewo απο το 4ο γευμα και απο την προπονηση?

----------


## Marine

το 1 λτ γαλα εχει 33 γρ πρωτεινη 48 γρ υδατ 15 γρ λιπαρα,εκτος απο την ποσοτητα τα αλλα ειναι νορμαλ πιστευω..τα αλλα δεν εχω ξεκινηση να τα παιρνω καν,λογικα μεσα στην βδομαδα θα ερθουν απο bp.

"τι διαφορα εχει το prewo απο το 4ο γευμα και απο την προπονηση? "

δεν καταλαβαινω ρε μαν,ξαναδιατυπωσε την ερωτηση please...

και γενικα ισως να ειναι λιγο υπερβολικη,αλλα και το σωμα μου απαιτει υπερβολικα πραγματα...1,97 132 κιλα κουφαρι θελει πολυ κρεας..για να κουνηθει

----------


## Devil

> το 1 λτ γαλα εχει 33 γρ πρωτεινη 48 γρ υδατ 15 γρ λιπαρα,εκτος απο την ποσοτητα τα αλλα ειναι νορμαλ πιστευω..τα αλλα δεν εχω ξεκινηση να τα παιρνω καν,λογικα μεσα στην βδομαδα θα ερθουν απο bp.
> 
> "τι διαφορα εχει το prewo απο το 4ο γευμα και απο την προπονηση? "
> 
> δεν καταλαβαινω ρε μαν,ξαναδιατυπωσε την ερωτηση please...
> 
> και γενικα ισως να ειναι λιγο υπερβολικη,αλλα και το σωμα μου απαιτει υπερβολικα πραγματα...1,97 132 κιλα κουφαρι θελει πολυ κρεας..για να κουνηθει


απλα πρωτεινη μαζι λιποδιαλυτη... ειναι πολυ ακυρο... δεν εχει νοημα... αμα θα παρεις λιποδιαλητη βαλτον με αδειο στομαχι

σορρυ... εννοω ποση ωρα διαφορα εχουν....

----------


## lila_1

Τα 100 ml γάλα στο 6ο γεύμα μ΄άρεσαν......!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Marine

> ;330520]απλα πρωτεινη μαζι λιποδιαλυτη... ειναι πολυ ακυρο... δεν εχει νοημα... αμα θα παρεις λιποδιαλητη βαλτον με αδειο στομαχι
> 
> σορρυ... εννοω ποση ωρα διαφορα εχουν....


Γευμα 1 στις 7 μολις ξυπναω
Γευμα 2 Γυρω στις 9:30 
Γευμα 3 Στις 12-30
Γευμα 4 Στις 3-3,30 
Prewo Δεν εχω ξεκινησει ακομα να πινω το ροφημα που σου εχω αναφερει,αλλα θα εξαρταται απο τις μερες Δευτ-Παρ που εχω Αγγλικα προσπαθω να ανοιγω λιγο τα προηγουμενα γευματα 30 λεπτα για να βγαινει τι prewo γυρω στις 8.10 και 8.30 να ειμαι gym,τις αλλες μερες το ροφημα θα το πινω στις 6 και θα πηγαινω gym μετα απο 20 λεπτα
Postwork Μετα τα βαρη
Γευμα 5 στις 21-21:10
Γευμα 6 στις 12 και στα καπακια υπνος μεχρις το πρωι

Να σου πω,αν πινω ολα τα αλλα για να βγαινει η προπονα με τα βαρη και λιγο πριν αναιβω στο διαδρομο πιω την σιντα και βγαλω την αλλη που πινω μετα την προπονα και την βαλω το πρωι μαζι με τα αλλα?


Λιλα αυτα τα 3,3 γρ πρωτεινης κανουν διαφορα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## lila_1

Το ξέρω βρε κουτό, αλλά μην το πεις παραέξω...μυστικά του αθλήματος γαρ XP

----------


## Marine

3,3 gr το γαλα + 12 το γιαουρτι = 15 + 24 απο την πρωτεινα = 34 γρ...ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!! 


αχ0χα0χα0χα0

εντιτ-39 γρ...

----------


## Devil

> Γευμα 1 στις 7 μολις ξυπναω
> Γευμα 2 Γυρω στις 9:30 
> Γευμα 3 Στις 12-30
> Γευμα 4 Στις 3-3,30 
> Prewo Δεν εχω ξεκινησει ακομα να πινω το ροφημα που σου εχω αναφερει,αλλα θα εξαρταται απο τις μερες Δευτ-Παρ που εχω Αγγλικα προσπαθω να ανοιγω λιγο τα προηγουμενα γευματα 30 λεπτα για να βγαινει τι prewo γυρω στις 8.10 και 8.30 να ειμαι gym,τις αλλες μερες το ροφημα θα το πινω στις 6 και θα πηγαινω gym μετα απο 20 λεπτα
> Postwork Μετα τα βαρη
> Γευμα 5 στις 21-21:10
> Γευμα 6 στις 12 και στα καπακια υπνος μεχρις το πρωι
> 
> ...


περιεργα ωραρια...χιχιχιχι

τεσπα απλα μην πεινεις πρωτεινη μαζι με τους λιποδιαλητες....

και μην πινεις πρωτεινη πριν απο το καρδιο.... ουτε ο λιποδιαλητης θα σου χρειαστει...

αμα θες εκεινη την στιγμη παρε καμια 10γρ bcaa... τιποτα αλλο...


δλδ....

2ωρες πριν το gym... γευμα....(περιορισε τους υδατανθρακες)

15' πριν το gym... λιποδιαλυτες

τελος με βαρη.... 10γρ bcaa

τελος και με cardio... πρωτεινη....

μετα απο καμια ωρα.... γευμα κανονικο με υδατανθρακες....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Γευμα 1.1 πολυβιταμινη + 2 σκουπ whey με νερο + ω3 λιπαρα 
> Γευμα 2.2 Μπριζολες Η Μισο κοτοπουλο απο σκλαβενιτη Η 2 κονσερβες τονο Με 75 γρ σιταρι + Αγγουρι + Παντζαρι + Λαδι
> Γευμα 3.1 λιτρο γαλα δελτα το πρασινο
> Γευμα 4. 2 Μπριζολες Η Μισο κοτοπουλο απο σκλαβενιτη Η 2 κονσερβες τονο Με 75 γρ σιταρι + Αγγουρι + Παντζαρι + Λαδι
> Prework.1 σκουπ whey + καφεινη + Ταυρινη + Γλουταμινη + Σιντα
> Postwork.2 σκουπ whey + Σιντα
> Γευμα 5.6 ολοκληρα αυγα
> Γευμα 6.200 γρ γιαουρτι + 100 μλ γαλα + 1 σκουπ whey..+ ω3 λιπαρα
> 
> ...


θα συμφωνησω στις αλλαγες με τον μητσο,και θα προσθεσω οτι τα σκουπ πρωτεινης ειναι πολλα κατα τη γνωμη μου,ποσο μαλλον σε καθημερινη χρηση!!αυτα

----------


## Marine

Αν τρωω καθε μερα κοτοπουλο ψητο απο το σκλαβενιτη για 1 μηνα θα παθω τιποτα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αν τρωω καθε μερα κοτοπουλο ψητο απο το σκλαβενιτη για 1 μηνα θα παθω τιποτα?


το πιθανοτερο,να μην ξερεις που να βαλεις τα "κρεμασταρια" σου :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Ramrod

> Αν τρωω καθε μερα κοτοπουλο ψητο απο το σκλαβενιτη για 1 μηνα θα παθω τιποτα?


Έχει λιπαρά, αλλά εκτός αυτού γιατί να μη πάιρνεις απο τον κρεοπώλη, που είναι ποιοτικότερο, και να το φτιάχνεις και όπως θες εσύ?

----------


## Marine

cOBRA τα πανω οι τα κατω?  :01. Smile Wide: 

Ramrdod,ελα ρε σιγα τα λιπαρα,νο φρη ταημ φορ κουκινγκ..

----------


## Pavlos17

ρε παιδες,υπαρχει γιαουρτι με 9γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ?(συγκεκριμενα το Natural...)

----------


## beefmeup

κ το total 2% εχει τοσο νομιζω..

----------


## Eddie

> ρε παιδες,υπαρχει γιαουρτι με 9γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ?(συγκεκριμενα το Natural...)


Το ολυμπος που παιρνω τοσο λεει.Για το νατουραλ δε ξερω,

----------


## Pavlos17

wtf...τοσο καιρο νομιζα οτι δεν υπαρχει γιαουρτι που να χει πανω απο 10γρ ανα 200γρ...

----------


## lef

> ρε παιδες,υπαρχει γιαουρτι με 9γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ?(συγκεκριμενα το Natural...)


πανε στα carrefour τα οποια συνεργαζονται με την εταιρια Ροδοπη
εχει τα γιαουρτια της τα οποια ειναι τα πιο φτηνα που εχω δει και δινουν ακριβως 9γρ

----------


## dionisos

> ρε παιδες,υπαρχει γιαουρτι με 9γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ?(συγκεκριμενα το Natural...)


Όλυμπος με 2% λιπαρά και Ροδόπη 2%! Τώρα για το natural που ρωτάς δεν θυμάμαι αλλά δε νομίζω να έχει 9 γρ. πρωτείνη/100γρ

----------


## lef

> Όλυμπος με 2% λιπαρά και Ροδόπη 2%! Τώρα για το natural που ρωτάς δεν θυμάμαι αλλά δε νομίζω να έχει 9 γρ. πρωτείνη/100γρ


καλα και τα ολυμπος αλλα διπλασια τιμη.1.9 περιπου το κιλο ροδοπης :01. Wink:

----------


## dionisos

> καλα και τα ολυμπος αλλα διπλασια τιμη.1.9 περιπου το κιλο ροδοπης


Το ξέρω αλλά δε ρώτησε τιμή!

----------


## El Topo

> θα συμφωνησω στις αλλαγες με τον μητσο,και θα προσθεσω οτι τα σκουπ πρωτεινης ειναι πολλα κατα τη γνωμη μου,ποσο μαλλον σε καθημερινη χρηση!!αυτα


Nα αποφεύγεις τα έτοιμα ψημένα κοτόπουλα απ'το σουπερμαρκετ, καθώς κατά κανόνα είναι πολύς κακής ποιότητας κινέζικα που έρχονται κατεψυγμένα κι ένας θεός ξέρει με τι ταϊζονται.
Η κακή ποιότητα φαίνεται και από τη χαμηλή τιμή που έιναι περίπου ίση με αυτή των ποιοτικών (λέμε τώρα, πάντως σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα) νωπών κοτόπουλων των γνωστών εταιρειών.

Κάτι για γιαούρτια με 9/100γρ πρωτεϊνη άκουσα.
Είστε σίγουροι ρε παιδιά? Γιατί το αγελαδίτσα 2% έχει ακριβώς τη μισή, δηλαδή 4,5/100γρ. Πως γίνεται να έχουν τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά?

----------


## lef

> Κάτι για γιαούρτια με 9/100γρ πρωτεϊνη άκουσα.
> Είστε σίγουροι ρε παιδιά? Γιατί το αγελαδίτσα 2% έχει ακριβώς τη μισή, δηλαδή 4,5/100γρ. Πως γίνεται να έχουν τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά?


σιγουρος ειμαι οτι τοσο γραφουν.μπροστα μου τ εχω τωρα το τρωω :01. Mr. Green: 
σιγουρος οτι ειναι τοσο δν ειμαι

----------


## Ramrod

όλα τα στραγγιστα που έχω φάει (2%πάντα) στα 200γρ δίνουν πάνω απο 15γρ πρωτεϊνης...το όλυμπος που παίρνω έχει 9 στα 100, όπως και το τοταλ νομίζω...

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα....εχω ψαξει σχεδον ολα τα στραγγιστα ...ολυμπος 9 γραμμαριαπρωτεινης  το 2 % και με μικρη επιφυλαξη αν θυμαμαι καλα το ολυμπος με 0% λιπαρα εχει 10 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης (παντα ανα 100 γρμ)..υπαρχει και του βεροπουλου στραγγιστο 2% λιπαρα που εχει 9 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης και ειναι λιγο φτηνοτερο απ το ολυμπος...το στραγγιστο καρφουρ 2 % λιπαρα εχει 7.5 % πρωτεινη....τα στραγγιστο αγνο 2 % εχει 6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης....το ομωνυμο του dia με 2 % λιπαρα εχει 7.5 η 8 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη.....το στραγγιστο τοταλ 2 % εχει 8,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη....αν θυμηθω και κανα αλλο θα το προσθεσω..λολ

----------


## κουλης

με βαση μου τα στοιχεια μου 1,77 72 κιλα 16 χρονων δραστηριος, το προγραμμα CRON-o-Meter Μου βγαζει οτι θελω 3214cal απο τις οποιες 193γρ πρωτεινες 456γρ υδατανθρακες και 85γρ λιπος Μηπως ειναι πολλα βρε παιδια?

----------


## lila_1

> ρε παιδες,υπαρχει γιαουρτι με 9γρ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ?(συγκεκριμενα το Natural...)


Total 0%
Total 2%

----------


## κουλης

τα στραγκιστα παντα δεν εχουν περισσοτερο?

----------


## ελμερ

> τα στραγκιστα παντα δεν εχουν περισσοτερο?


ναι τα στραγγιστα εχουν περιπου διπλασια πρωτεινη απο τα απλα... :02. Welcome:

----------


## κουλης

τα ασπραδια περιεχουν ορο γαλακτος και αποροφουνται γρηγορα?(σορυ αν ειπα πατατα) :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> τα ασπραδια περιεχουν ορο *γαλακτος* και αποροφουνται γρηγορα?(σορυ αν ειπα πατατα)


 ή ήθελες να ρωτήσεις κάτι άλλο
ή είσαι σουρεαλιστής...

----------


## Devil

> τα ασπραδια περιεχουν ορο γαλακτος και αποροφουνται γρηγορα?(σορυ αν ειπα πατατα)


ορος γαλακτος = γαλα,whey ecc ecc

ασπραδια = αυγα....

διαφορετικα πραματα.....

----------


## κουλης

τοτε γτ οι πρωτεινες του αποροφουνται γρηγορα απο τον οργανισμο? τα αλλα αμινοξεα στο πιγαδι κατουρησαν? :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> τοτε γτ οι πρωτεινες του αποροφουνται γρηγορα απο τον οργανισμο? τα αλλα αμινοξεα στο πιγαδι κατουρησαν?


γιατι υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται "βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα"κ αυτο αλλαζει απο πηγη σε πηγη πρωτεινης.

----------


## jimmy007

> γιατι υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται "βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα"κ αυτο αλλαζει απο πηγη σε πηγη πρωτεινης.


Έτσι είναι. Ενδεικτικά, η πρωτείνη του ολόκληρου αυγού έχει βιοδιαθεσιμότητα 100(χρησιμοποιείται ως αρχή της κλίμακας) ενώ μία Isolate που έχει απομονωθεί με τις κατάλληλες μεθόδους φτάνει το 150. Μετά τον ορό γάλακτος πάντως, η πρωτείνη με τη μεγαλύτερη βιοδιαθεσιμότητα είναι αυτή του ολόκληρου αυγού και μετά του γάλακτος ή του ασπραδιού(δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω τώρα :01. Mr. Green: ).

----------


## κουλης

:01. Smile: ευχαριστω πολυ και τους 2 σας παιδια   θα κανω μια λιστα με τις πρωτεινουχες τροφες που καταναλωνω να δω την βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα εχουν! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

Ρε παιδιά ακούμε συνεχώς να προτείνονται αμύγδαλα/καρύδια/ξηροί καρποί γενικά λόγω των καλώ λιπαρών κατά πρώτο λόγο και των πρωτεινών κατά δεύτερο.
Πήγα και τσέκαρα συστατικά στο supermarket και είδα ότι όλοι έχουν γενναία ποσότητα υδατανθράκων!
Βλέπω κάτι λάθος? υπάρχει διαφορά από μάρκα σε μάρκα? Ξέρετε κανένα ξηροκάρπι με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες?

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε παιδιά ακούμε συνεχώς να προτείνονται αμύγδαλα/καρύδια/ξηροί καρποί γενικά λόγω των καλώ λιπαρών κατά πρώτο λόγο και των πρωτεινών κατά δεύτερο.
> Πήγα και τσέκαρα συστατικά στο supermarket και είδα ότι όλοι έχουν γενναία ποσότητα υδατανθράκων!
> Βλέπω κάτι λάθος? υπάρχει διαφορά από μάρκα σε μάρκα? Ξέρετε κανένα ξηροκάρπι με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες?


αχ.....αστα!!να δουμε τι θα τρωμε ρε φιλε στην κετο  :01. Smile Wide: 

Πανω κατω ολοι τα ιδια εχουν,αλλα οχι μεγαλη ποσοτητα!!ετσι κι αλλιως μεχρι 30 γρ υδατ δε τρως??δε λεω να τους παρεις ολους απο κει,αλλα οχι οτι και με 7-8 χουφτες  :01. Razz:  θα χεις προβλημα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## destroyerody94

> αχ.....αστα!!να δουμε τι θα τρωμε ρε φιλε στην κετο 
> 
> Πανω κατω ολοι τα ιδια εχουν,αλλα οχι μεγαλη ποσοτητα!!ετσι κι αλλιως μεχρι 30 γρ υδατ δε τρως??δε λεω να τους παρεις ολους απο κει,αλλα οχι οτι και με 7-8 χουφτες  θα χεις προβλημα


Θα βρεις την υγειά σου μαν, από πανσέτες μέχρι κοτόπουλο και από ολόκληρα αβγά έως μπέικον..
Αντρίκια πράματα :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Food:

----------


## Eddie

> Θα βρεις την υγειά σου μαν, από πανσέτες μέχρι κοτόπουλο και από ολόκληρα αβγά έως μπέικον..
> Αντρίκια πράματα


Ναι ενταξει με αυτα,απλα και οι ξηροι καρποι ειναι ευκολη λυση και γρηγορη γι αυτο το ανεφερα.

----------


## hiko

ειμαι 69 κιλα και θελω 2700 θερμιδες για ογκο, ποσες πρωτεινες, υ/ς,λιποι χριαζωμαι?
βρικα αυτους τους αρηθμους
372g υδατανθρακες
237g πρωτεινες
49g λιποι

στεκουν αυτοι οι αριθμοι η καλα μου φενοντε εμενα μεγαλοι??

----------


## TheWorst

Υπολογισε ετσι
 4-5 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα/κιλο σωματικου βαρους
2-2.5 γραμμαρια πρωτεϊνη/κιλο σωματικου βαρους
περιπου 0.5-0.7 γραμμαριο/κιλο σωματικου βαρους λιπαρα

----------


## jimmy007

> ειμαι 69 κιλα και θελω 2700 θερμιδες για ογκο, ποσες πρωτεινες, υ/ς,λιποι χριαζωμαι?
> βρικα αυτους τους αρηθμους
> 372g υδατανθρακες
> 237g πρωτεινες
> 49g λιποι
> 
> στεκουν αυτοι οι αριθμοι η καλα μου φενοντε εμενα μεγαλοι??


Kάπου στις 2.900 θερμίδες σου δίνουν αυτά που λες.. Αν θες τη γνώμη μου μείωσε τις πρωτείνες σε 180 gr και όσο σε βολεύει του υδ/κες και αύξησε τα λιπαρά..

----------


## Devil

> Kάπου στις 2.900 θερμίδες σου δίνουν αυτά που λες.. Αν θες τη γνώμη μου μείωσε τις πρωτείνες σε 180 gr και όσο σε βολεύει του υδ/κες και αύξησε τα λιπαρά..


+1 :03. Thumb up: 

μινιμουμ 70γρ απο λιπαρα τα θες...

----------


## jimmy007

> +1
> 
> μινιμουμ 70γρ απο λιπαρα τα θες...


Eγώ παίρνω τόσα σε ένα γεύμα άνετα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> Eγώ παίρνω τόσα σε ένα γεύμα άνετα....


Εσύ είσαι προκλητικός με τις θερμίδες που τρως δόκτωρ!
εμείς πεινάααααααμε κι έχουμε τον διάολο να μας απειλεί ότι θα μας κόψει τα οπίσθια κι εσύ κατεβάζεις 5χίλιαρα!
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΛΕΓΩ,ΑΙΣΧΟΣ :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Εσύ είσαι προκλητικός με τις θερμίδες που τρως δόκτωρ!
> εμείς πεινάααααααμε κι έχουμε *τον διάολο* να μας απειλεί ότι θα μας κόψει τα οπίσθια κι εσύ κατεβάζεις 5χίλιαρα!
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΛΕΓΩ,ΑΙΣΧΟΣ


με φωναξε κανεις?  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :08. Jason:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

μανο για τα αλλα θα σου πω αυριο... δεν προλαβαινω τωρα... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> Εσύ είσαι προκλητικός με τις θερμίδες που τρως δόκτωρ!
> εμείς πεινάααααααμε κι έχουμε τον διάολο να μας απειλεί ότι θα μας κόψει τα οπίσθια κι εσύ κατεβάζεις 5χίλιαρα!
> ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΛΕΓΩ,ΑΙΣΧΟΣ


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: . Εγώ κάνω πολλές καύσεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: . 
Δεν σου φταίω εγώ που απορρίπτεις προτάσεις όπως αυτή από το 8άρι και το 4αρι.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Να ένας αποτελεσματικός τρόπος να αυξήσεις τις θερμίδες που καις άρα και το φαγητό.. Πληροφοριακά τις έχω περάσει τις 5.000.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## odycsd

ερωτηση!αν μπορει καποιος ας μου απαντήσει μέχρι το βράδυ pls..
τα αμυγδαλα τα τρωτε με την φλουδα ή τα βράζετε πριν για να φύγει ? Εχει διαφορα ή παραπάνω θρεπτικά συστικά η φλούδα .. ?

----------


## eri_87

> ερωτηση!αν μπορει καποιος ας μου απαντήσει μέχρι το βράδυ pls..
> τα αμυγδαλα τα τρωτε με την φλουδα ή τα βράζετε πριν για να φύγει ? Εχει διαφορα ή παραπάνω θρεπτικά συστικά η φλούδα .. ?


εγώ τα τρώω με τη φλούδα! Απόσο ξέρω η φλούδα έχει συστατικά που βοηθάνε στην άμυνα του οργανισμού. Και γιατί να τη βγάλεις; Σιγά, δεν αλλάζει η διατροφική αξία. Εκτός αν δε σαρέσει. Αλλά αν τα βράσεις δε θα φύγουν θρεπτικά συστατικά στο νερό;;;Δε μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

οταν εννοεις φλουδα ελπιζω να μην λες το κεληφος που εχουν....

αν ειναι ετσι....



φατα οπως ειναι.... no problem...

----------


## Eddie

> οταν εννοεις φλουδα ελπιζω να μην λες το κεληφος που εχουν....
> 
> αν ειναι ετσι....
> 
> 
> 
> φατα οπως ειναι.... no problem...


Ε ναι ρε αγορι,αυτο θα εννοει λογικα χαχαχαχαχ

Σιγα μην ετρωγε τα τσοφλια το παιδι  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## marvin

> ερωτηση!αν μπορει καποιος ας μου απαντήσει μέχρι το βράδυ pls..
> τα αμυγδαλα τα τρωτε με την φλουδα ή τα βράζετε πριν για να φύγει ? Εχει διαφορα ή παραπάνω θρεπτικά συστικά η φλούδα .. ?


Εχω την αισθηση πως οσο ''γδυνεις'' ενα καρπο τοσο του αφαιρεις θρεπτικα στοιχεια,επισης οσο τον επεξεργαζεσαι (βρασιμο κ.λ.π) τοσο καταστρεφεις οσα εχει να σου δωσει!!Ποια η ουσια να αφαιρεσεις την φλουδα ,εκτος και αν εχεις προβλημα με σπαστικες κολιτιδες και εντερα γενικα.

----------


## Stella

> οταν εννοεις φλουδα ελπιζω να μην λες το κεληφος που εχουν....
> 
> αν ειναι ετσι....
> 
> 
> 
> φατα οπως ειναι.... no problem...


...Θα μας κουφάνετε.... :01.Ftou:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Ε ναι βρε Devil..........Λες να είμαι τόσο ουφο και να τα τρώω με τα τσόφλια; :02. Shock:  Θα σπάσουμε και κανένα δόντι δηλ... :08. Turtle: 




> Εχω την αισθηση πως οσο ''γδυνεις'' ενα καρπο τοσο του αφαιρεις θρεπτικα στοιχεια,επισης οσο τον επεξεργαζεσαι (βρασιμο κ.λ.π) τοσο καταστρεφεις οσα εχει να σου δωσει!!Ποια η ουσια να αφαιρεσεις την φλουδα ,εκτος και αν εχεις προβλημα με σπαστικες κολιτιδες και εντερα γενικα.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Ε ναι ρε αγορι,αυτο θα εννοει λογικα χαχαχαχαχ
> 
> Σιγα μην ετρωγε τα τσοφλια το παιδι





> Ε ναι βρε Devil..........Λες να είμαι τόσο ουφο και να τα τρώω με τα τσόφλια; Θα σπάσουμε και κανένα δόντι δηλ...


εγω δεν βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια για το πως τα τρωει ο καθενας..... εχω δει πολλα κουλα εδω μεσα και αλλου... δεν φταιω εγω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ερι στο παιδι απο πανω πηγαινε το ποστ μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> εγω δεν βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια για το πως τα τρωει ο καθενας..... εχω δει πολλα κουλα εδω μεσα και αλλου... δεν φταιω εγω....
> 
> ερι στο παιδι απο πανω πηγαινε το ποστ μου


Κανε μουρσα ρε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Τι να φαει βρε ανθρωπα,τα τσοφλια??αντε και να φαει ενα δυο..μετα με τι δοντια θα φαει τα υπολοιπα???  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> Κανε μουρσα ρε 
> 
> Τι να φαει βρε ανθρωπα,τα τσοφλια??αντε και να φαει ενα δυο..μετα με τι δοντια θα φαει τα υπολοιπα???


bill οταν εχεις δει ερωτηση σε forυm αν βγαζουμε τα τσοφλια απο αυγα.... ολα να τα περιμενεις..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

(δεν κανω πλακα για το απο πανω.....χαχαχα)

----------


## Eddie

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα οχι ρε φιλε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ποιος το ρωτησε αυτο???

Του ειπες πως αμα βρασεις το αυγο και το βαλεις οπως ειναι ζεστο απ την κατσαρολα στη μασχαλη και το κρατησεις 2 λεπτα αυξανεις τη βιολογικη αξια της πρωτεινης?? 

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα οχι ρε φιλε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ποιος το ρωτησε αυτο???
> 
> Του ειπες πως αμα βρασεις το αυγο και το βαλεις οπως ειναι ζεστο απ την κατσαρολα στη μασχαλη και το κρατησεις 2 λεπτα αυξανεις τη βιολογικη αξια της πρωτεινης??


εκει απλα κανεις το σταυρο σου....

το αλλο δε καλητερο ειναι οτι δεν κανει να κουνας την πρωτεινη σε σεικερ γιατι σπανε οι πεπτιδικοι δεσμοι...... (ουτε αυτο ειναι πλακα....)  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> εκει απλα κανεις το σταυρο σου....
> 
> το αλλο δε καλητερο ειναι *οτι δεν κανει να κουνας την πρωτεινη σε σεικερ γιατι σπανε οι πεπτιδικοι δεσμοι......* (ουτε αυτο ειναι πλακα....)


τι????δεν το ηξερες??? :02. Shock: 
εγω εχω βγαλει και το δυχτακι γι'αυτο τον λογο... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> τι????δεν το ηξερες???
> εγω εχω βγαλει και το δυχτακι γι'αυτο τον λογο...


το ξερα οτι θα ποσταρεις....χαχαχαχαχαααααααααα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> εκει απλα κανεις το σταυρο σου....
> 
> το αλλο δε καλητερο ειναι οτι δεν κανει να κουνας την πρωτεινη σε σεικερ γιατι σπανε οι πεπτιδικοι δεσμοι...... (ουτε αυτο ειναι πλακα....)



Και εσύ που το ξέρεις ότι αυτός που το είπε δεν έχει σεικερ εξοπλισμένο με πρωτεολυτικά ένζυμα? Αμέσως να το ειρωνευτείς το παιδί... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

:02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :01. Wink:

----------


## kostasbuilding

Γεια χαρα!θελω να ρωτησω μια λεπτομερια που δεν εχω καταφερει να εντιπισω μεσα στο φορουμ..θελω να ρωτησω αν αν ειναι καλο να πινουμε γαλα μαζι με τα βασικα γευματα μας και με ποια ταιριαζει καλυτερα..ενοοντας βασικα το σπιτικο φαγητο μαγειρυτο ψητο κ.τ.λ ειμαι λατρης του γαλατος και δεν εχω προβλημα να το πινω μαζι με καθε γευμα !!με καποια σιγουρα δεν "πηγαινει" και με καποια ισως να ειναι και "απαγορευτικο.."
ευχαριστω!

----------


## TheWorst

> Γεια χαρα!θελω να ρωτησω μια λεπτομερια που δεν εχω καταφερει να εντιπισω μεσα στο φορουμ..θελω να ρωτησω αν αν ειναι καλο να πινουμε γαλα μαζι με τα βασικα γευματα μας και με ποια ταιριαζει καλυτερα..ενοοντας βασικα το σπιτικο φαγητο μαγειρυτο ψητο κ.τ.λ ειμαι λατρης του γαλατος και δεν εχω προβλημα να το πινω μαζι με καθε γευμα !!με καποια σιγουρα δεν "πηγαινει" και με καποια ισως να ειναι και "απαγορευτικο.."
> ευχαριστω!


Εξαρταται φιλε!

Γαλα μπορεις να εχεις πριν κοιμηθεις π.χ.

----------


## kostasbuilding

Ναι αυτο το ξερω! :01. Mr. Green:   εκεινο που με ¨καιει" περισσοτερο ειναι το αν δεν πρεπει να το συνδιαζω με ορισμενες τροφες συγκεκριμενα!οταν γυρναω απο προπονηση π.χ μπορω να ποιο γαλα μεχρυ και με τους γιγαντες ,με μακαρονια με κοτοπουλο κ.α !!(επιδη διψαω)και μ αρεσει το γαλα)!! δεθα πιω και με το ψαρι :08. Turtle:     αλλα με αρκετες τροφες το πινω μαζι !!!

----------


## TheWorst

> Ναι αυτο το ξερω!  εκεινο που με ¨καιει" περισσοτερο ειναι το αν δεν πρεπει να το συνδιαζω με ορισμενες τροφες συγκεκριμενα!οταν γυρναω απο προπονηση π.χ μπορω να ποιο γαλα μεχρυ και με τους γιγαντες ,με μακαρονια με κοτοπουλο κ.α !!(επιδη διψαω)και μ αρεσει το γαλα)!! δεθα πιω και με το ψαρι    αλλα με αρκετες τροφες το πινω μαζι !!!


Κοιτα πιστευω οτι μπορεις να πιεις αν ειναι 0% γιατι αλλιως εχει αργη απορροφητικοτητα που μετα τη προπονηση δε το θελεις ..

----------


## kostasbuilding

Καταλαβα!συνηθως πινω 2% .τωρα για το συνδιασμο του με τα τροφιμα αν ξερει καποιος κατι..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γεια χαρα!θελω να ρωτησω μια λεπτομερια που δεν εχω καταφερει να εντιπισω μεσα στο φορουμ..θελω να ρωτησω αν αν ειναι καλο να πινουμε γαλα μαζι με τα βασικα γευματα μας και με ποια ταιριαζει καλυτερα..ενοοντας βασικα το σπιτικο φαγητο μαγειρυτο ψητο κ.τ.λ ειμαι λατρης του γαλατος και δεν εχω προβλημα να το πινω μαζι με καθε γευμα !!με καποια σιγουρα δεν "πηγαινει" και με καποια ισως να ειναι και "απαγορευτικο.."
> ευχαριστω!


Φίλε μου, νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει καλό να πίνεις τόσο γάλα....

----------


## kostasbuilding

Δεν ξεπερναω το 1 λιτρο την ημερα .δεν πινω παρα πολυ απλα μ αρεσει να συνοδευω καποιες φορες το φαγητο μαζι με γαλα ..και θα θελα να μαθω αν με καποια ο συνδιασμος "υπολειτουργει" και με καποια "καθε αλλο"

----------


## κουλης

αμα αντι για τονο σκετο τον ριχνω μεσα στο μιξερ μαζι με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο και μερικα μαρουλια και γινετε ενας πρασινος χυλος σαν σαλτσα για να συνοδευω τα μακαρονια,χανετε καμια πρωτεινη?

----------


## pan0z

οχι αλλα what the f*** dude  :02. Puke:

----------


## dionisos

> αμα αντι για τονο σκετο τον ριχνω μεσα στο μιξερ μαζι με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο και μερικα μαρουλια και γινετε ενας πρασινος χυλος σαν σαλτσα για να συνοδευω τα μακαρονια,*χανετε καμια πρωτεινη*?


Δεν πάει πουθενά η πρωτείνη!

----------


## κουλης

> οχι αλλα what the f*** dude


και οτι περισεψε το εβαλα πανω απο την μεσημεριανη μαρουλοσαλατα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimmy007

> αμα αντι για τονο σκετο τον ριχνω μεσα στο μιξερ μαζι με μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο και μερικα μαρουλια και γινετε ενας πρασινος χυλος σαν σαλτσα για να συνοδευω τα μακαρονια,χανετε καμια πρωτεινη?


Δεν χάνεται. Πέπτεται μάλιστα ταχύτερα.. Aλλά πως το τρως αυτό το πράγμα?

----------


## κουλης

> Δεν χάνεται. Πέπτεται μάλιστα ταχύτερα.. Aλλά πως το τρως αυτό το πράγμα?


αν δεν ειμαστε και λιγο hardcore δν λεει :01. Razz:  Btw προσωπικα το προτιμω απο σκετο τονο....μονο το χρωμα που ειναι σαν μιξα μου την χαλαει την δουλεια :01. Unsure: 
την ιδεα ομως μου την ειχε δωσει ο κολητος μου μιας και εχει φαει σαντουιτσ με τετοια σαλτσα μεσα......στους συμμαθητες μου ειπα οτι ειναι σαλτσα Pesto που περισεψε απο τα μακαρονια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thanasis77

παιδια ξυρους καρπους για βραδυ κανει η οχι?

----------


## jimmy007

> αν δεν ειμαστε και λιγο hardcore δν λεει Btw προσωπικα το προτιμω απο σκετο τονο....μονο το χρωμα που ειναι σαν μιξα μου την χαλαει την δουλεια
> την ιδεα ομως μου την ειχε δωσει ο κολητος μου μιας και εχει φαει σαντουιτσ με τετοια σαλτσα μεσα......στους συμμαθητες μου ειπα οτι ειναι σαλτσα Pesto που περισεψε απο τα μακαρονια


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  




> παιδια ξυρους καρπους για βραδυ κανει η οχι?


Ναι. Γιατί να μην κάνει?

----------


## thanasis77

μηπος εχουν λιπος? η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Ramrod

> μηπος εχουν λιπος? η κανω λαθος?


Ακριβώς γι αυτό κάνει...

----------


## jimmy007

> μηπος εχουν λιπος? η κανω λαθος?


Γιατί τι θέμα υπάρχει με τα λιπαρά? Φυσικά και έχουν.. 




> Ακριβώς γι αυτό κάνει...


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

> μηπος εχουν λιπος? η κανω λαθος?


Μισο πακετο κασιους αδειαζω θανασακη καθε βραδυ!!!!! :01. Mr. Green: 
δοκιμασε επισης καρυδια,αμυγδαλα και πινατσ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimmy007

> Μισο πακετο κασιους αδειαζω θανασακη καθε βραδυ!!!!!
> δοκιμασε επισης καρυδια,αμυγδαλα και πινατσ


Kαλά αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Εδώ εσύ φτιάχνεις σάλτσα με τόνο.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

> Kαλά αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα. Εδώ εσύ φτιάχνεις σάλτσα με τόνο....


εχει παρει το μπλεντερ φωτια :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

Κανουν οι ξηροι καρποι το βραδυ ακομα για διατροφη απωλειας βαρους?

----------


## lef

> Κανουν οι ξηροι καρποι το βραδυ ακομα για διατροφη απωλειας βαρους?


εφοσον δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες σου μια χαρα ειναι :08. Toast:

----------


## Manos1989

Bρήκα site που πουλάει και στέλνει Ελλάδα διάφορα προιόντα με *0 θερμίδες*!!!
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω φυστικοβούτυρο,σιρόπι σοκολάτας,μαρμελάδες,διάφορες σος αλμυρές κλπ.......κοιτάω την οθόνη και  έχω λερώσει το πληκτρολόγιο με σάλια  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimmy007

> Bρήκα site που πουλάει και στέλνει Ελλάδα διάφορα προιόντα με *0 θερμίδες*!!!
> Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω φυστικοβούτυρο,σιρόπι σοκολάτας,μαρμελάδες,διάφορες σος αλμυρές κλπ.......κοιτάω την οθόνη και  έχω λερώσει το πληκτρολόγιο με σάλια


Για στείλε pm αν μπορείς...

----------


## Devil

> Bρήκα site που πουλάει και στέλνει Ελλάδα διάφορα προιόντα με *0 θερμίδες*!!!
> Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω φυστικοβούτυρο,σιρόπι σοκολάτας,μαρμελάδες,διάφορες σος αλμυρές κλπ.......κοιτάω την οθόνη και  έχω λερώσει το πληκτρολόγιο με σάλια


σιγα μην δεν το επαιρνες πρεφα.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lef

> Bρήκα site που πουλάει και στέλνει Ελλάδα διάφορα προιόντα με *0 θερμίδες*!!!
> Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω φυστικοβούτυρο,σιρόπι σοκολάτας,μαρμελάδες,διάφορες σος αλμυρές κλπ.......κοιτάω την οθόνη και  έχω λερώσει το πληκτρολόγιο με σάλια


pmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ronaldinho

Γεια σας κι απο μενα!Λοιπον ξαναρχισα το γυμναστηριο μετα απο 1,5  χρονο,ημουνα 77 κιλα και τωρα ειμαι 81 και υψος 1,80. Στοχος μου ειναι  να χασω λιπος αλλα και η ενδυναμωση. Παω 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα  γυμναστηριο και κανω 5-10 λεπτα ζεσταμα διαδρομο,μετα βαρη και μετα 30  λεπτα χαλαρο τρεξιμο στο διαδρομο.Παιρνω whey 100% no carb πριν την  προπονηση και μετα.Τα γευματα μου ειναι οσο περισσοτερα μπορω (5-6-7)  χωρις πολλους υδατανθρακες.Εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι να προσθεσω η να  αλλαξω σε αυτα που ειπα;

----------


## isidoros

> Μισο πακετο κασιους αδειαζω θανασακη καθε βραδυ!!!!!
> δοκιμασε επισης καρυδια,αμυγδαλα και πινατσ


+1
Μεγάλε εγώ τα ξηροκάρπια τα συνδυάζω και με ένα δάχτυλο ουισκάκι, είναι ότι πρέπει με χαλαρώνει....άσε..το ξέρω βέβαια δεν είναι καλό αλλά το θέλω έτσι σε λίγη ποσότητα...

----------


## κουλης

> +1
> Μεγάλε εγώ τα ξηροκάρπια τα συνδυάζω και με ένα δάχτυλο ουισκάκι, είναι ότι πρέπει με χαλαρώνει....άσε..το ξέρω βέβαια δεν είναι καλό αλλά το θέλω έτσι σε λίγη ποσότητα...


εχεις πιασει το νοημα της ζωης αγορινα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Socratis100

Καλη Καθαρ;α Δευτερα παιδια.Σημερα τι τρωμε?Τα παντα?Βλεπω ταραμαδες,λαγανες,ψαρακια,κουκια κτλ και δεν μπορω να αντισταθω.Ορμαω ετσι?
Το πολυ πολυ να τρεξουμε λιγο στον διαδρομο μετα. :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Pavlos17

> Καλη Καθαρ;α Δευτερα παιδια.Σημερα τι τρωμε?Τα παντα?Βλεπω ταραμαδες,λαγανες,ψαρακια,κουκια κτλ και δεν μπορω να αντισταθω.Ορμαω ετσι?
> Το πολυ πολυ να τρεξουμε λιγο στον διαδρομο μετα.


καλαμαρια

----------


## panos1

καλημερα εχετε αναρτηση πουθενα διατροφες με θερμιδες?πχ διατροφη 2000 θερμιδων 2200 θερμιδων 2500 θερμιδων 3000 θερμιδων κτλ?

----------


## stamthedrum

> καλαμαρια


Και χταπόδι. Και ίσως και λίγο ταραμά. Και γαρίδες.

----------


## the_trooper

Σήμερα καθαρά Δευτέρα έχει cheat με χαλβάδες  :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:  (παίζει να έφαγα 1 κιλό, είχα να τσιτάρω κανα μηνα, στρατιωτάκι  :05. Weights:  )

Μία ερώτηση, που σίγουρα έχει ξαναγίνει αλλά δεν ξέρω τι κριτήρια να βάλω στο search. Στο πρωινό μου έχω πρωτεϊνη και αργής και γρήγορης απορρόφησης (γάλα, ασπράδια αυγού). Η αργής απορρόφησης επηρρεάζει το ρυθμό απορρόφησης της γρήγορης; Μήπως πρέπει να κρατήσω μόνο το γάλα ή μόνο τα ασπράδια; (συνήθως η προπόνηση μου γίνεται μετά το πρωινό, εκτός κι αν έχει προηγηθεί αερόβια με άδειο στομάχι που την προπόνηση με βάρη τη βάζω το απόγευμα, τα στατς μου είναι 54 κιλά, 1.73 και ακολουθώ διατροφή όγκου προφανώς  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## pizzass

αυτο π μ ειχαν πει εμενα πανω στη διατροφη μου ειναι σε καθε γευμα να βαζω πρωτεινη υδατ λιπαρα απο μια πηγη καθε φορα..τωρα συγκεκριμενα γ γαλα και αυγα δν ξερω να σ πω..

----------


## eri_87

> τι διατροφικη αξια να εχει το ανθρωπινο κρεας αραγε?


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
 :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:

----------


## Devil

> τι διατροφικη αξια να εχει το *ανθρωπινο κρεας* αραγε?





> στηθος συγκεκριμενα....


ελαααααα????? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

ρε πας καλα η' να βαλω τις φωνες????

----------


## giannis64

βαλτες!! :02. Bang Head:

----------


## κουλης

εχετε ακουσει τπτ για κρεας απο σογια? νομιζω οτι το τρωνε οι χορτοφαγοι! πως γινεται να παραγουν ζωικη τροφη απο φυτικη? και τι γινεται με τα αμινοξεα?

----------


## jimmy007

> εχετε ακουσει τπτ για κρεας απο σογια? νομιζω οτι το τρωνε οι χορτοφαγοι! πως γινεται να παραγουν ζωικη τροφη απο φυτικη? και τι γινεται με τα αμινοξεα?


Έχω διαβάσει πως παράγεται αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή. Απο βιολογική αξία,οι πρωτείνες της έχουν κάπου στο 75 νομίζω...

----------


## Eddie

Νομιζω οτι η σογια ειναι η μοναδικη φυτικη τροφη που εχει πληρη προφιλ αμινοξεων.

----------


## jimmy007

> Νομιζω οτι η σογια ειναι η μοναδικη φυτικη τροφη που εχει πληρη προφιλ αμινοξεων.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η μόνη, πάντως έχω διαβάσει και εγώ ότι έχει πλήρες προφίλ.. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

συμπληρωνουν δλδ τα αμινοξεα σε εργαστηριο για να ειναι πληρες? η ειναι το μονο φυτικο προιον που τα εχει ολα?

----------


## Eddie

Εγω ξερω οτι η περιεργεια σκοτωσε τη γατα..

832764 αποριες εχεις ρε κουλη,αληθεια αυτα που σου λεμε τα θυμασαι?Τα γραφεις καπου?Εγω νομιζω οτι περισσοτερο μπερδευεσαι..αν θες τη γνωμη μου,μεινε στα βασικα,τουλαχιστον για αρχη. :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

> Εγω ξερω οτι η περιεργεια σκοτωσε τη γατα..
> 
> 832764 αποριες εχεις ρε κουλη,αληθεια αυτα που σου λεμε τα θυμασαι?Τα γραφεις καπου?Εγω νομιζω οτι περισσοτερο μπερδευεσαι..αν θες τη γνωμη μου,μεινε στα βασικα,τουλαχιστον για αρχη.


ναι ρε γτ να μην τις θυμαμε :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα ενταξει οτι ξερεις καλο ειναι.....

----------


## isidoros

Ρε παιδιά παστουρμά δουλεύετε καθόλου στη διατροφή σας? Γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας? Για ξηρό μιλάω πάντα...

----------


## isidoros

Βασικά στα τοστάκια, επειδή δε μαρέσει η γαλοπούλα, βάζω παστουρμά.. Γιαυτό ρωτάω..

----------


## κουλης

> Ρε παιδιά παστουρμά δουλεύετε καθόλου στη διατροφή σας? Γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας? Για ξηρό μιλάω πάντα...


Παστουρμας και προσουτο! the best! Παρολα αυτα εχει πολυ λιπος. 8γρ στα 30γρ παστουρμα........(και μην ξεχναμε και την μποχα  :01. Razz: )

----------


## isidoros

> Παστουρμας και προσουτο! the best! Παρολα αυτα εχει πολυ λιπος. 8γρ στα 30γρ παστουρμα........(και μην ξεχναμε και την μποχα )


Δηλαδή ρε φιλαράκι δουλεύεις και εσύ παστουρμά? Είναι καλός? ή μαλακίζομαι?

----------


## κουλης

> Δηλαδή ρε φιλαράκι δουλεύεις και εσύ παστουρμά? Είναι καλός? ή μαλακίζομαι?


τι εννοεις αν τρωω? σπανια μιας και εγω αμα τρωω τετοια περιεργα (παστουρμα,σκορδο κτλπ) βρομαει το δερμα μου για την επομενη μερα....απο διατροφικη αξια σου ειπα οτι δν ειναι οτι καλητερο μιας και εχει αρκετα λιπαρα! (μπορεις να βαζεις χοιρινο λαιτ στα τοστακια η ακομα καλητερα κοτοπουλο)

----------


## isidoros

thanks ρε μαν.. απλά ειμαι καινούριος με το σπορ και ψάχνομαι..

----------


## κουλης

> thanks ρε μαν.. απλά ειμαι καινούριος με το σπορ και ψάχνομαι..


καλα κανεις και ρωτας αγορινα! :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι ρε γτ να μην τις θυμαμε αλλα ενταξει οτι ξερεις Τκαλο ειναι.....


Καλά κανεις και ρωτάς. Κάνουμε επανάληψη και σε αυτά που διαβάζουμε έτσι... Αν θες και τίποτα στείλε pm.. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 





> συμπληρωνουν δλδ τα αμινοξεα σε εργαστηριο για να ειναι πληρες? η ειναι το μονο φυτικο προιον που τα εχει ολα?



Τα έχει όλα από μόνη της η σόγια. Δεν επεξεργάζεται νομίζω σε εργαστήριο.. Πολύ κουφό θα μου φαινόταν κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## κουλης

διαβασα σε αρθρο του forum οτι τα ζυμαρικα απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση ακομα και να ινωδη ομως? (μακαρονια ολκης)

----------


## Eddie

> διαβασα σε αρθρο του forum οτι τα ζυμαρικα απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση ακομα και να ινωδη ομως? (μακαρονια ολκης)


Τα μακαρονια ειναι αμυλωδεις!

----------


## κουλης

> Τα μακαρονια ειναι αμυλωδεις!


εχει διαφορα απο τα ζυμαρικα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> εχει διαφορα απο τα ζυμαρικα?


Οχι,κι αυτα αμυλωδεις ειναι.




> Οι υδατάνθρακες είναι αμυλώδεις και ινώδεις.Ινώδεις έχουν τα λαχανικά.Αμυλωδεις έχουν τα μακαρόνια,ρύζι,ψωμί,παξιμάδια,δημητριακά,πατάτα κλπ!

----------


## κουλης

> Οχι,κι αυτα αμυλωδεις ειναι.


α οκ ευχαριστω...πολυ eddie

----------


## jimmy007

> διαβασα σε αρθρο του forum οτι τα ζυμαρικα απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση ακομα και να ινωδη ομως? (μακαρονια ολκης)


Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι αυτό μου φαίνεται υπερβολή για κάποιον μη αγωνιστικό BBer,δεν υπάρχουν απαγορεύσεις και πρέπει γιατί το κάθε σώμα αντιδρά διαφορετικά...

----------


## hiko

υπαρχει καπιο θεμα που να εχει λιστα με τροφες στα 100g ποσες θερμιδες,πρωτεινες,υ/ς και λιποι εχουν?

----------


## eri_87

> υπαρχει καπιο θεμα που να εχει λιστα με τροφες στα 100g ποσες θερμιδες,πρωτεινες,υ/ς και λιποι εχουν?


Υπάρχουν διάφορα προγράμματα στο νετ που μπορείς να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις... 
Κοίτα και αυτό το θέμα http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...84%CE%AE%CF%82

----------


## adamz

παιδια η φετα ειναι καλο να υπαρχει στην διατροφη μας? η ειναι πολυ λιπος?..

----------


## Spyros1993

Στείλε και σε εμένα pm να δούμε τι site είναι. Αν και νομίζω ότι θα είναι ψιλομούφα γιατί 0 θερμίδες είναι αδύνατον να είναι κάποια τροφή. Σωστά;

----------


## NASSER

> παιδια η φετα ειναι καλο να υπαρχει στην διατροφη μας? η ειναι πολυ λιπος?..



Εξαρταται απο την ποσότητα που επιλέγεις να εχεις στη διατροφή σου. Εως 50 γραμμάρια σε καθημερινή βάση, δεν επιρεαζει. Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν μπορει να αποτελέσει υποκατάστατο γεύματος.

----------


## stamthedrum

Κι άλλωστε υπάρχει φέτα με 12% και με 25% λιπαρά.

----------


## κουλης

[QUOTE=NASSER;339067]Εξαρταται απο την ποσότητα που επιλέγεις να εχεις στη διατροφή σου. Εως 50 γραμμάρια σε καθημερινή βάση, δεν επιρεαζει. 

ειναι ενταξει αμα τρωω  μερα παρα μερα 100γρ? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jackieboy

Guys, αν μια μερα παω μονο για αεροβια χωρις βαρη, μετα στα καπακια τι να φαω? Παλι whey ή δεν εχει νοημα?

----------


## Ramrod

> Guys, αν μια μερα παω μονο για αεροβια χωρις βαρη, μετα στα καπακια τι να φαω? Παλι whey ή δεν εχει νοημα?


κανονικό γευμα!

----------


## adamz

> Εξαρταται απο την ποσότητα που επιλέγεις να εχεις στη διατροφή σου. Εως 50 γραμμάρια σε καθημερινή βάση, δεν επιρεαζει. Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν μπορει να αποτελέσει υποκατάστατο γεύματος.


ενοειται δεν τσακιζω σκετη φετα  :01. Razz:  απλα λιγο συνοδευτικο για κανα φασολακι π.χ. :03. Thumb up:  ευχαρηστω παντως! 

και κατι ακομα σχετικα με το ταχινι..δεν εχω φαει ποτε ..ουτε εχω ψαξει τι εχει μεσα.Μου παν οτι παχαινει παρα πολυ, και να το αποφυγω :/ Εσεις το τρωτε?

----------


## Socratis100

Ερωτηση.Στα περισσοτερα προγραμματα διατροφης ,βλεπω οτι το μεσσημεριανο [προτεινη υδατανθ και μαρουλι]το βαζετε παντα στα 2-3 η ωρα.Εγω δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να πηγαινω γυμναστηριο το απογευμα ουτε το βραδυ με αποτελεσμα να τρωω το πρωινο μετα απο 2 ωρες 2 σαντουιτς γαλοπουλα τυρι μαρουλι και μετα καφε και γυμναστηριο,αφηνοντας ετσι το μεσημεριανο γευμα για μετα το γυμανστηριο[μετα το γυμανστηριο whey και μια μπανανα και μετα απο 1 ωρα περιπου το μεσημεριανο και μετα απο 2 το απογευματινο κτλ].Πειραζει αυτο?Κανω δηλαδη κανονιοκα τα γευματα ,απλα με διαφορα οτι το μεσημεριανο δεν το κανω πριν την προπονηση αλλα μετα.
Επισης θα ηθελα να γνωριζω,αν συνεχισω την διατροφη που κανω[καθαρο ογκο,δεν παιρνω πολυ γρηγορα κιλα αλλα αναιβαζω λιγα λιγα]και βαλω αεροβια περιπου ι ωρα την εβδομαδα θα καταφερω να σταθεροποιηθω λιγο στα κιλα μου και να χασω λιγο το λιπος που εχω στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας?Δηλαδη με πιον τροπο θα καταφερω να μεινω σταθερος στα κιλα μου[μην πεσω δηλαδη]βαζοντας αεροβια ωστε να σφιξω λιγο που θελω[δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι 2 κατω κοιλιακοι,απλα να σφιξω το πατσακι που εχει εμφανιστει στο χαμηλοτερο μερος της κοιλιας μου]
να πω οτι ειμαι 1.71 και 70 κιλα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ και σορυ αν κουρασα.

----------


## Ramrod

> Ερωτηση.Στα περισσοτερα προγραμματα διατροφης ,βλεπω οτι το μεσσημεριανο [προτεινη υδατανθ και μαρουλι]το βαζετε παντα στα 2-3 η ωρα.Εγω δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να πηγαινω γυμναστηριο το απογευμα ουτε το βραδυ με αποτελεσμα να τρωω το πρωινο μετα απο 2 ωρες 2 σαντουιτς γαλοπουλα τυρι μαρουλι και μετα καφε και γυμναστηριο,αφηνοντας ετσι το μεσημεριανο γευμα για μετα το γυμανστηριο[μετα το γυμανστηριο whey και μια μπανανα και μετα απο 1 ωρα περιπου το μεσημεριανο και μετα απο 2 το απογευματινο κτλ].Πειραζει αυτο?Κανω δηλαδη κανονιοκα τα γευματα ,απλα με διαφορα οτι το μεσημεριανο δεν το κανω πριν την προπονηση αλλα μετα.
> Επισης θα ηθελα να γνωριζω,αν συνεχισω την διατροφη που κανω[καθαρο ογκο,δεν παιρνω πολυ γρηγορα κιλα αλλα αναιβαζω λιγα λιγα]και βαλω αεροβια περιπου ι ωρα την εβδομαδα θα καταφερω να σταθεροποιηθω λιγο στα κιλα μου και να χασω λιγο το λιπος που εχω στο κατω μερος της κοιλιας?Δηλαδη με πιον τροπο θα καταφερω να μεινω σταθερος στα κιλα μου[μην πεσω δηλαδη]βαζοντας αεροβια ωστε να σφιξω λιγο που θελω[δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι 2 κατω κοιλιακοι,απλα να σφιξω το πατσακι που εχει εμφανιστει στο χαμηλοτερο μερος της κοιλιας μου]
> να πω οτι ειμαι 1.71 και 70 κιλα.
> Ευχαριστω πολυ και σορυ αν κουρασα.


Αν κάνεις κανονικά τα γευματα σου όχι δεν πειράζει να τρως μεσημεριανό μετά την προπόνηση. Υπάρχουν και άτομα που πηγαίνουν για προπόνηση το πρωϊ, μετά το πρωϊνό ας πούμε. Απλά να φροντίζεις το γευμα πριν την προπόνηση να σου δίνει αυτά που χρειάζεσαι για να κάνεις μια καλή προπόνηση και να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που θες, να σου παρέχει δηλαδή τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που χρειάζεσαι γύρω απο την προπόνηση.

Όσο για την αερόβια θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις...θα σε βοηθήσει να κάψεις θερμίδες αλλά το αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει στο σώμα σου θα φανεί, χρυσοι κανόνες δεν υπάρχουν κάθε σώμα είναι διαφορετικό. Ξεκίνα και αερόβιο και αναλόγως κάνε τις απαραίτηες διορθώσεις στη διατροφή κλπ.

----------


## den23

ποσα γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα εχουν 100 γραμμαρια πατατας?

----------


## Eddie

> ποσα γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα εχουν 100 γραμμαρια πατατας?


20γρ!!

----------


## den23

thank you eddie.. οποτε για να πάρω τα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα που παίρνω με τα 100 γραμμάρια ρυζάκι θέλω γύρω στα 350 με 400 γραμμάρια πατάτας..

----------


## hlias102

Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε το cottage με ανθότυρο και πόσα γραμμαρια ανθότυρου αντιστοιχούν σε 100gr ας πούμε cottage?Μιλάμε πάντα για τα συστατικά που προσφέρει το καθένα.Το ρωτάω περισσότερο λόγω κόστους του cottage...

----------


## NASSER

> Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε το cottage με ανθότυρο και πόσα γραμμαρια ανθότυρου αντιστοιχούν σε 100gr ας πούμε cottage?Μιλάμε πάντα για τα συστατικά που προσφέρει το καθένα.Το ρωτάω περισσότερο λόγω κόστους του cottage...



Σωστό είναι για να λύνουμε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις απο μόνοι μας, οταν επισκεπτόμαστε το σουπερ-μαρκετ, να διαβάζουμε τα συστατικά που αναγράφονται σε κάθε συσκευασία του προϊόντος που μας ενδιαφέρει και να το συγκρίνουμε. 
Ποσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνη-υδατάνθρακες-λιπαρά(κορεσμένα και ακόρεστα) έχει το προϊόν που μας ενδιαφέρει... ετσι μπορουμε να δουμε και την αντιστοιχία σε ποσότητα-θερμίδες-κόστος.

----------


## hlias102

Εχεις δίκιο Nasser απλά ρώτησα μήπως το έχει ψάξει κανείς.Θα το κοιτάξω και θα το ποστάρω πάντως.

----------


## thanasis77

παιδια μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω...για χασιμο λιπους(γραμμωση) κανει το γαλα??και αν ναι ποτε μεσα στην μερα...?

----------


## stamthedrum

> παιδια μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω...για χασιμο λιπους(γραμμωση) κανει το γαλα??και αν ναι ποτε μεσα στην μερα...?


Μια χαρά κάνει. Σε όποιο γεύμα σου κολλάει βάλτο. Συνήθως σε πρωινό και βραδινό το προτιμάμε.

Κακό δε θα σου κάνει εφόσον είσαι υποθερμιδικός.

----------


## thanasis77

Μου ειπαν οτι δεν κανει για βραδυνο γτ εχει αρκετο λυπος...και εγω θελω να χασω λυπος..

----------


## Eddie

> Μου ειπαν οτι δεν κανει για βραδυνο γτ εχει αρκετο λυπος...και εγω θελω να χασω λυπος..


Το προβλημα δεν ειναι το λιπος,γιατι υπαρχει και το 1.5% και το 0% αλλα ο υδατανθρακας που εχει το γαλα εχει την ταση να θολωνει.Βεβαια αυτα ειναι λεπτομερειες τελευταιου σταδιου γραμμωσης,μεχρι τοτε μπορεις ανετα να χρησιμοποιεις εχοντας στο νου αυτα που ειπε και ο σταμ.

----------


## hlias102

Νερό κατά την διαρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη κάνει καλό και αν ναι τί ποσότητες?
Εγώ γενικά πίνω πολύ νερό(10-12 λίτρα),και στην προπόνηση κολλάει το στόμα μου από την ξεραίλα :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> Νερό κατά την διαρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη κάνει καλό και αν ναι τί ποσότητες?
> Εγώ γενικά πίνω πολύ νερό(10-12 λίτρα),και στην προπόνηση κολλάει το στόμα μου από την ξεραίλα


οσο διψας,πινεις..απλο ειναι.

----------


## chriele78

Ρε παιδια εχω μια απορεια

Σχετικα για το φαγητο πριν κοιμηθουμε.
Γυμναστηριο παω παντα η ωρα 15:30 μεχρι τις 17:30 και μετα πινω μια WHEY με μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα.
Το βραδινο μου το παιρνω κατα τις 9:00 με 9:30. Περιλαμβανει 150g γιαουρτι στραγγατο με αμυγδαλα ,1 μπανανα , 1 μηλο, 2-3 παστα φινικια και λιγο μελι απο πανω.
Και ερωτω τωρα <μηπως δεν πρεπει να τρωω γιαουρτι με φρουτα πριν κοιμηθω γιατι υπαρχει φρουκτοζη ? > Γιατι ακουσα απο καποιους οτι ειναι καλυτερα να τα τρωμε το απογευμα.
Επιτελους θα θελα να το ξεκαθαρισω μια και καλη απο καποιον που κατεχει το θεμα.
Ευχαριστω  :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

> Ρε παιδια εχω μια απορεια
> 
> Σχετικα για το φαγητο πριν κοιμηθουμε.
> Γυμναστηριο παω παντα η ωρα 15:30 μεχρι τις 17:30 και μετα πινω μια WHEY με μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα.
> Το βραδινο μου το παιρνω κατα τις 9:00 με 9:30. Περιλαμβανει 150g γιαουρτι στραγγατο με αμυγδαλα ,1 μπανανα , 1 μηλο, 2-3 παστα φινικια και λιγο μελι απο πανω.
> Και ερωτω τωρα <μηπως δεν πρεπει να τρωω γιαουρτι με φρουτα πριν κοιμηθω γιατι υπαρχει φρουκτοζη ? > Γιατι ακουσα απο καποιους οτι ειναι καλυτερα να τα τρωμε το απογευμα.
> Επιτελους θα θελα να το ξεκαθαρισω μια και καλη απο καποιον που κατεχει το θεμα.
> Ευχαριστω


ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα καταρχην μην βαζεις λιπαρα στο μεταπροπονητικο σου,γιατι μετα τις 5:30 που τελιωνεις τρως το επομενο φαι στις 9?1 ωρα μετα θα επρεπε να φας και καλο θα ηταν να φας πχ κανα κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ή κατι τετοιο.Πριν τον υπνο θελει χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη υδατανθρακα και οχι και πολυ ισως και καθολου κρατα καλιτερα το γιαουρτι με τα αμυγδαλα μονο.

----------


## chriele78

> ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα καταρχην μην βαζεις λιπαρα στο μεταπροπονητικο σου,γιατι μετα τις 5:30 που τελιωνεις τρως το επομενο φαι στις 9?1 ωρα μετα θα επρεπε να φας και καλο θα ηταν να φας πχ κανα κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ή κατι τετοιο.Πριν τον υπνο θελει χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη υδατανθρακα και οχι και πολυ ισως και καθολου κρατα καλιτερα το γιαουρτι με τα αμυγδαλα μονο.


Ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την συμβουλη

----------


## exkaliber

εχω παντως λεω να βγαλω τα choco flakes απο το πρωινο

----------


## gregmogan

guys πρόσφατα άλλαξα τισ ώρες που πας προπόνηση ....θελω να ρωτήσω αν η προπόνηση γίνετε στισ 4-6 και τρώω κανονικά στερεο φαγητό στισ 2 να κανω και αλλο γεύμα μετά μέχρι της 4 η δν χρειάζεται ?

----------


## Eddie

> guys πρόσφατα άλλαξα τισ ώρες που πας προπόνηση ....θελω να ρωτήσω αν η προπόνηση γίνετε στισ 4-6 και τρώω κανονικά στερεο φαγητό στισ 2 να κανω και αλλο γεύμα μετά μέχρι της 4 η δν χρειάζεται ?


Δε χρειαζεται αλλο γευμα μεχρι τις 4,ουτε στερεο ουτε ροφημα καθως πρεπει να εισαι οσο το δυνατον αδειος.Απλα το γευμα στις 2 να ειναι πληρης σε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακες.

----------


## hlias102

> οσο διψας,πινεις..απλο ειναι.


Καλώς,απλά ένας "υπερειδικός" μου είπε ότι δε κάνει και επειδή δεν γνώριζα 100% έκανα την ερώτηση.

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλώς,απλά ένας "υπερειδικός" μου είπε ότι δε κάνει και επειδή δεν γνώριζα 100% έκανα την ερώτηση.


ναι κοιτα εγω σου γραφω για μεσα στην προπονα οτι,κανει μια χαρα να πινεις νερο αν διψας..κ οχι μονο κανει αλλα επιβαλεται κιολας.

τωρα βεβαια εσυ γραφεις οτι πινεις 12 λιτρα νερο ανα μερα πραγμα που μου φενεται υπερβολικο για να ισχυει..12 λιτρα ειναι μαγαλη ποσοτητα κ ειναι δυσκολο για καποιον να παιζει εκει καθε μερα.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## prt_sxs

εχω δυο αποριεσ να ρωτησω...
1ον . σε περιοδω γραμωσσης μειωνουμε τα καλα λιπαρα για θερμιδες...?
π.χ. απο 25γρ. καριδια(πρωι) κ αμυγδαλα(βραδυ) βαζουμε 10-15...?
ή πρεπει να κωβουμε απο αλλου..?κ οχι απ'τα καλα λιπαρα..?

2ον  ακουω τον εναν λεει ετσι ο αλλως λεει γιουβετσι...
κανει να τρωμε κρεας(κοκκινο ή ασπρο) με τυρι...? ή δεν κανει...?

----------


## Pavlos17

> εχω δυο αποριεσ να ρωτησω...
> 1ον . σε περιοδω γραμωσσης μειωνουμε τα καλα λιπαρα για θερμιδες...?
> π.χ. απο 25γρ. καριδια(πρωι) κ αμυγδαλα(βραδυ) βαζουμε 10-15...?
> ή πρεπει να κωβουμε απο αλλου..?κ οχι απ'τα καλα λιπαρα..?
> 
> 2ον  ακουω τον εναν λεει ετσι ο αλλως λεει γιουβετσι...
> κανει να τρωμε κρεας(κοκκινο ή ασπρο) με τυρι...? ή δεν κανει...?


τα καλα λιπαρα τα ανεβαζεις σε περισσοτερες διαιτες,και μειωνεις τον υδατανθρακα.δεν θα μειωσεις τα καρυδια,αλλα το ρυζι/μακαρονια κλπ.

ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΑΣ!πηγη πρωτεινης καταρχας,και κρεατινης,αμα δεν τρως κρεας σε γραμμωση θα βλεπεις τα κιλα στις ασκησεις να πεφτουν κατακορυφα.

το τυρι μπορεις να τρως με χαμηλα λιπαρα,οπως γιαουρτι και γαλα.

----------


## κουλης

> εχω παντως λεω να βγαλω τα choco flakes απο το πρωινο


βαλε cheerios :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## prt_sxs

> τα καλα λιπαρα τα ανεβαζεις σε περισσοτερες διαιτες,και μειωνεις τον υδατανθρακα.δεν θα μειωσεις τα καρυδια,αλλα το ρυζι/μακαρονια κλπ.
> 
> ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΑΣ!πηγη πρωτεινης καταρχας,και κρεατινης,αμα δεν τρως κρεας σε γραμμωση θα βλεπεις τα κιλα στις ασκησεις να πεφτουν κατακορυφα.
> 
> το τυρι μπορεις να τρως με χαμηλα λιπαρα,οπως γιαουρτι και γαλα.


δεν ειπα οτι θα κοπσω το κρεας απλα ρωτησα αν κανει να τρως κρεας με τυρι...!!

----------


## Pavlos17

> δεν ειπα οτι θα κοπσω το κρεας απλα ρωτησα αν κανει να τρως κρεας με τυρι...!!


γιατι να μην κανει?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> γιατι να μην κανει?


επειδη ειναι 2 διαφορετικες πηγες πρωτεινης και ισως παιχτει θεμα με την απορροφηση των αμινοξεων(χοντρα χοντρα)

----------


## Pavlos17

> επειδη ειναι 2 διαφορετικες πηγες πρωτεινης και ισως παιχτει θεμα με την απορροφηση των αμινοξεων(χοντρα χοντρα)


μπα...εχω ξαναγραψει κατι παρομοιο,για το μπερδεμα καζεινης και ορρου,δεν ειναι αλληλενδετες,οποτε απορροφουνται η καθε μια ξεχωριστα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μπα...εχω ξαναγραψει κατι παρομοιο,για το μπερδεμα καζεινης και ορρου,δεν ειναι αλληλενδετες,οποτε απορροφουνται η καθε μια ξεχωριστα.


 εγω λεω για το συνδυασμο κρεατος-φετας...αυτο λες κ συ?ή μιλας μονο για τη φετα?

----------


## prt_sxs

> μπα...εχω ξαναγραψει κατι παρομοιο,για το μπερδεμα καζεινης και ορρου,δεν ειναι αλληλενδετες,οποτε απορροφουνται η καθε μια ξεχωριστα.


απλα μ το ειπε διατροφολογος...αυτο κ με μπερδεψε λιγο...
οπως κ το να μην πινεις νερο μετα το φαγητο γτ δεν κανεις καλη πεψη τροφης...!
γτ τα γαστρικα υγρα μπερδευονται με το νερο...!!!
αλλα εδω στο γορυμ διαβασα πως πρπεπει να πινουμε νερο με το φαγητο γτ εινια πολυ χρησιμο για την αποροφηση...

----------


## Pavlos17

> απλα μ το ειπε διατροφολογος...αυτο κ με μπερδεψε λιγο...
> οπως κ το να μην πινεις νερο μετα το φαγητο γτ δεν κανεις καλη πεψη τροφης...!
> γτ τα γαστρικα υγρα μπερδευονται με το νερο...!!!
> αλλα εδω στο γορυμ διαβασα πως πρπεπει να πινουμε νερο με το φαγητο γτ εινια πολυ χρησιμο για την αποροφηση...


το νερο βοηθαει στο να απορροφηθουν τα  θρεπτικα στοιχεια...διατροφολογοι FTL

----------


## jimmy007

> επειδη ειναι 2 διαφορετικες πηγες πρωτεινης και ισως παιχτει θεμα με την απορροφηση των αμινοξεων(χοντρα χοντρα)


Τι θέμα?

----------


## hlias102

> ναι κοιτα εγω σου γραφω για μεσα στην προπονα οτι,κανει μια χαρα να πινεις νερο αν διψας..κ οχι μονο κανει αλλα επιβαλεται κιολας.
> 
> τωρα βεβαια εσυ γραφεις οτι πινεις 12 λιτρα νερο ανα μερα πραγμα που μου φενεται υπερβολικο για να ισχυει..12 λιτρα ειναι μαγαλη ποσοτητα κ ειναι δυσκολο για καποιον να παιζει εκει καθε μερα..



Πραγματικά πίνω γύρω στα 12 λίτρα νερό καθημερινώς και επειδή μου αρέσει το νερό αλλά και επειδή ο διατροφολόγος μου μου είπε ότι όσο περισσότερο πίνω τόσο το καλύτερο.Το πρωί μέχρι να τελειώσω με προπόνηση και πρωινό κρεατίνη κλπ έχω πιεί ένα 1.5λιτρο μπουκάλι νερό στάνταρ.Μέχρι τις 2 στο μαγαζί έχω κατεβάσει άλλα 5 1.5λιτρα.Ε από κει και πέρα μέχρι το βράδυ πριν πέσω για ύπνο τί είναι τα 4 λιτράκια νεράκι?
 :01. Smile:

----------


## Pavlos17

> Πραγματικά πίνω γύρω στα 12 λίτρα νερό καθημερινώς και επειδή μου αρέσει το νερό αλλά και επειδή ο διατροφολόγος μου μου είπε ότι όσο περισσότερο πίνω τόσο το καλύτερο.Το πρωί μέχρι να τελειώσω με προπόνηση και πρωινό κρεατίνη κλπ έχω πιεί ένα 1.5λιτρο μπουκάλι νερό στάνταρ.Μέχρι τις 2 στο μαγαζί έχω κατεβάσει άλλα 5 1.5λιτρα.Ε από κει και πέρα μέχρι το βράδυ πριν πέσω για ύπνο τί είναι τα 4 λιτράκια νεράκι?


 12 ΛΙΤΡΑ?  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## stamthedrum

Όσο περισσότερο τόσο καλύτερο; Με ποια λογική; Βασίζεται κάπου αυτό;

----------


## isidoros

> Τι θέμα?


Καλά τα πας με 12 λίτρα..αλλα αφού παίρνεις κρεατίνη για μένα βάλε άλλο 1,5 λίτρο κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης για να δουλέψει καλύτερα η κρεατίνη

----------


## isidoros

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ με τη σειρά μου..είμαι στη φάση της γράμμωσης τώρα, και μου είπανε να βάλω μαρούλι..Είμαι και ψιλοαρχάριος και δεν ξέρω, αλλά υπερβάλω που βάζω 600 γραμμάρια μαρούλι στο μεσημεριανό και αλλά 600 γραμμάρια στο βραδινο?? Επειδή άκουσα ότι κάνει δουλειά, γιαυτό..Καλά κάνω? Επειδή δε βλέπω πολλή διαφορά, να αυξήσω την ποσότητα του μαρουλιού?

----------


## Riera

Η κοκα κολα light ή zero εχει πραγματι 1 θερμιδα? τα θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι ολα στο 0.
Να πινω οσο θελω?

----------


## Αντωνης

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ με τη σειρά μου..είμαι στη φάση της γράμμωσης τώρα, και μου είπανε να βάλω μαρούλι..Είμαι και ψιλοαρχάριος και δεν ξέρω, αλλά υπερβάλω που βάζω 600 γραμμάρια μαρούλι στο μεσημεριανό και αλλά 600 γραμμάρια στο βραδινο?? Επειδή άκουσα ότι κάνει δουλειά, γιαυτό..Καλά κάνω? Επειδή δε βλέπω πολλή διαφορά, να αυξήσω την ποσότητα του μαρουλιού?


Και εναν μαρουλοκηπο να τρως δεν προκειται να δεις διαφορα απ το μαρουλι...Η μονη του χρησιμοτητα ειναι να σου κοβει λιγο την ορεξη τωρα που εισαι σε διαιτα...

----------


## isidoros

> Η κοκα κολα light ή zero εχει πραγματι 1 θερμιδα? τα θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι ολα στο 0.
> Να πινω οσο θελω?


Για μένα πίνε όσο θες.. Αλήθεια είναι.. και έχει και γαμώ τις γεύσεις..Μόνο μη τη βάλεις μετά την προπόνηση, εκεί θέλει δεξτρόζη....

----------


## isidoros

> Και εναν μαρουλοκηπο να τρως δεν προκειται να δεις διαφορα απ το μαρουλι...Η μονη του χρησιμοτητα ειναι να σου κοβει λιγο την ορεξη τωρα που εισαι σε διαιτα...


Γιατί πολλά είναι 1200 γραμμάρια μαρούλι τη μέρα? Εγώ τα τρώω πολύ άνετα σε πληροφορώ...Μήπως να το αλλάξω με λίγο λάχανο?

----------


## Αντωνης

> Γιατί πολλά είναι 1200 γραμμάρια μαρούλι τη μέρα? Εγώ τα τρώω πολύ άνετα σε πληροφορώ...Μήπως να το αλλάξω με λίγο λάχανο?


Aυτο που ηθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι το μαρουλι και γενικα η πρασιναδα εχουν απειροελαχιστες θερμιδες...Οταν εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη ειναι μια λυση να τρως αρκετη πρασιναδα για να μην πεινας.Αλλα δεν προκειται να δεις καμια διαφορα απο αυτην.Ειδικα αν δεν πεινας δεν υπαρχει καμια χρησιμοτητα να την τρως.Αμα σου αρεσει μονο

----------


## hlias102

> Όσο περισσότερο τόσο καλύτερο; Με ποια λογική; Βασίζεται κάπου αυτό;


Αν θυμάμαι καλά μου είχε πει πως βοηθάει στην διάσπαση του λίπος,ή κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων...και κόβει την αίσθηση της πείνας

----------


## Manos1989

> Η κοκα κολα light ή zero εχει πραγματι 1 θερμιδα? τα θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι ολα στο 0.
> Να πινω οσο θελω?


ναι έχει πράγματι μία θερμίδα αλλά χωρίς να είμαι τρομολάγνος ή να σου πω ''μη πιεις'',μιας και εγώ πίνω κάμποση, έμμεσα επηρεάζει τη διατροφή σου.
Εν ολίγοις επειδή το έχω γράψει 3-4 φορές αναλυτικά και βαριέμαι....
Η κοκα-κολα είναι όξινη.
ο οργανισμός για να διατηρεί το ph του στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα χρησιμοποιεί ιώδιο.
το ιώδιο είναι βασικότατο στοιχείο για τη σωστή λειτουργία του θυροειδούς ο οποίος όπως θα ξέρεις παίζει καταλυτικό ρόλο στο αν θα χάσεις-πάρεις κιλά και πόσα.

Δε στο λέω για να μη πίνεις.....απλά για να έχουμε πλήρη γνώση του τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει :01. Wink:

----------


## Manos1989

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά μου είχε πει πως βοηθάει στην διάσπαση του λίπος,ή κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων...και κόβει την αίσθηση της πείνας


τα 12 λίτρα σίγουρα δε κάνουν καλό.....είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ.
Δε ξέρω τις ανάγκες σου αλλά πολύ πιθανό να εμπίπτεις στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που κινδυνεύουν από υπονατριαιμία με 12 λίτρα νερό κάθε μέρα.....

----------


## hlias102

> τα 12 λίτρα σίγουρα δε κάνουν καλό.....είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ.
> Δε ξέρω τις ανάγκες σου αλλά πολύ πιθανό να εμπίπτεις στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που κινδυνεύουν από υπονατριαιμία με 12 λίτρα νερό κάθε μέρα.....



Δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη που να χρειάζομαι νερό.Απλά πίνω πολύ γιατί μου είπε ο διατροφολογος οτι κανει καλό.Μόνο για αυτό.
Με προβλημάτισες τώρα.Να το ελατώσω?

----------


## Manos1989

> Δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη που να χρειάζομαι νερό.Απλά πίνω πολύ γιατί μου είπε ο διατροφολογος οτι κανει καλό.Μόνο για αυτό.
> Με προβλημάτισες τώρα.Να το ελατώσω?


Mωρέ το νερό καλό είναι αλλά 12 λίτρα νομίζω ξεπερνάνε τα όρια......διάβασε άμα θες για την υπονατριαιμία και γνώμη μου είναι να το μειώσεις σε 7-8 λίτρα το πολύυυυυυυυυ.
Εκτος αν τρέχεις μαραθώνιο κάθε μέρα ξέρω γω....

----------


## dionisos

> Δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ανάγκη που να χρειάζομαι νερό.Απλά πίνω πολύ γιατί μου είπε ο διατροφολογος οτι κανει καλό.Μόνο για αυτό.
> Με προβλημάτισες τώρα.Να το ελατώσω?


Σου είπε δηλαδή πιες 12 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα? Όλη μέρα εσύ πρέπει να  πηγαίνεις για κατούρημα! Η υπερβολή δεν κάνει καλό.

----------


## hlias102

Εχετε δίκιο παίδες.Επειδή ψιλοχέστηκα με ένα άρθρο σχετικά με αυτή τη πάθηση,πήρα τηλ τον διατροφολόγο και του είπα ότι πίνω 12 λίτρα νερό.Μου λέει είναι υπερβολικά πολλά και να περιοριστώ γύρω στα 6 ημερησίως.Απλά εγώ παρερμήνευσα τα λόγια του όταν μου είπε στην τελευταία λιπομέτρηση ότι πρέπει να πινω πολύ νερό... :01. Confused:

----------


## jimmy007

Kάνεις επίσης τα νεφρά να υπερλειτουργούν για να αποβάλλουν τόσο νερό.... Δεν λέω ότι θα πάθεις κάτι(ειδικά άμεσα) από αυτό αλλά δεν χρειάζουμε να προκαλούμε χωρίς λόγο πρόβλημα στον οργανισμό μας...

----------


## beefmeup

> μπα...εχω ξαναγραψει κατι παρομοιο,για το μπερδεμα καζεινης και ορρου,δεν ειναι αλληλενδετες,οποτε απορροφουνται η καθε μια ξεχωριστα.


αυτο ισχυει οταν ειναι μοριακα δεμενες μεταξυ τους(blend)..

αν μιλαμε για σκετες,διαφορετικες σκονες αποροφουνται με την ταχυτητα της αργοτερα αποροφησιμης.

----------


## gregmogan

> Δε χρειαζεται αλλο γευμα μεχρι τις 4,ουτε στερεο ουτε ροφημα καθως πρεπει να εισαι οσο το δυνατον αδειος.Απλα το γευμα στις 2 να ειναι πληρης σε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακες.



ευχαρισρω για την απάντηση . ναι το δεύτερο γεύμα ειναι συνήθως κοτόπουλο -τόνος με ρύζι η πατάτα.! μετά στο μεταπροπονητικο  συνήθως τρώω μπανάνα με αυγά  να βάλω στερεό γεύμα (κοτοπουλο πατατα ) και να είναι το προτελευταίο γευμα μου?η συνεχιζω κανονικά και προσθέτω κάποιο άλλο γεύμα ?

----------


## jimmy007

> αυτο ισχυει οταν ειναι μοριακα δεμενες μεταξυ τους(blend)..
> 
> αν μιλαμε για σκετες,διαφορετικες σκονες αποροφουνται με την ταχυτητα της αργοτερα αποροφησιμης.


Why?

----------


## deluxe

Μπορω να τρωω αυγα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα για γευμα; Μαζι με μακαρονια.

----------


## beefmeup

> Why?


ο χρονος κεννωσης του στομαχου εiναι αναλογος με το μεγεθος του φορτιου που εχει.
τι ειναι μεγαλυτερο σαν φορτιο?
μια isolate(σκετη) με νερο,η μια μιξη καζεινης/isolate με νερο?

----------


## giannis64

> Μπορω να τρωω αυγα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα για γευμα; Μαζι με μακαρονια.


 
γατι?

----------


## deluxe

Απλα ρωταω, γιατι αγορασα 3 εξαδες. Για πρωινο δε μου αρεσουν σκετα.

----------


## giannis64

3 εξαδες? πολλες πηρες ρε συ.. γιατι πηρε τοσες πολλες αφου δεν σαρεσουν?

----------


## Socratis100

Παιδια για βοηθειστε λιγο.
Θελω να μου πειτε φαγητα τα οποια να εχουθν αρκετη προτεινη να τρωω μεσημερι βραδυ[στερεα τροφη ,κυριο φαγητο με λιγα λογια].
Το να τρωω συνεχεια κοτοπουλο,λογικα κακο θα μου κανει καθως εχει ορμονες[να φαω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα πιστευω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα]
Χοιρινο εχει προτεινη?Το μοσχαρι?ΨΑρι τρωω μια φορα την εβδομαδα.Τα οσπρια εχουν προτεινη?
Πχ μοσχαρισιες μπριζολες?Παιδακια μοσχαρισια η΄χοιρινα?
Αν μπορειτε πειτε μου μερικα κρεατα ή μερικες τροφες που θα μου δωσουν προτεινες για να τα τρωω σαν κυριο γευμα[μεσημεριανο ,βραδυνο]

----------


## giannis64

γαλακτοκομικα, οσπρια, αγα και κρεατικα παντος φυσεως.

----------


## Socratis100

Μηπως υπαρχει τιποτα που να λεει και ποσα γραμμαρια εχουν.Και τα χοιρινα εχουν αρκετη προτεινη?Να παω να τσιμπησω δηλαδη μπριζολες χοιρινες και παιδακια [κοτοπουλο και χοιρινα ]να εχω να τρωω[το μοσχαρι δεν το πολυπηγαινω]
Οσπρια εχουν προτεινη?φακες και αρακας εχουν αρκετο ή λιγο?

----------


## giannis64

ο αρακας δεν ειναι οσπριο. λαχανικο ειναι.

κατα σειρα πρωτεινουχα ειναι....

αυγα, κατοπουλο, ψαρι, γαλοπουλα, μοσχαρι, χοιρινο, τα υπολοιπα κρεατικα, γαλακτοκομικα και οσπρια.

----------


## Socratis100

thanks φιλος ,γιατι ξαθε μερα κοτοπουλο παραπαει.

----------


## deluxe

Καπου υπηρχε μια λιστα με διαφορες τροφες και την αναλογια σε πρωτεινη/υδατανθρακα/λιπος που εχουν. Μπορει καποιος να δωσει λινκ;

----------


## Galthazar

μοσχαρι > κοτοπουλο..αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## jimmy007

> μοσχαρι > κοτοπουλο..αν θυμαμαι καλα


Γιατί και σε τι είναι καλύτερο το ένα από το άλλο? Βασικά το καθένα έχει τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του. Εγώ νομίζω ότι και τα 2 είναι απαραίτητα..

----------


## Levrone

> Γιατί και σε τι είναι καλύτερο το ένα από το άλλο? Βασικά το καθένα έχει τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του. Εγώ νομίζω ότι και τα 2 είναι απαραίτητα..


το μοσχαρι δεν παιζεται αδερφε..

αν εκανα μια σειρα απο το περισσοτερο στο λιγοτερο θρεπτικο θα ελεγα 

1) αυγο 2) μοσχαρι 3) ψαρι 4) κοτοπουλο..

----------


## jimmy007

> το μοσχαρι δεν παιζεται αδερφε..
> 
> αν εκανα μια σειρα απο το περισσοτερο στο λιγοτερο θρεπτικο θα ελεγα 
> 
> 1) αυγο 2) μοσχαρι 3) ψαρι 4) κοτοπουλο..


Δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι πιο θρεπτικό.. Απλά΄το καθένα έχει τη χρήση του...

----------


## Αντωνης

Ποσο διαφορετικη χρηση μπορει να εχει το μοσχαρι απ το κοτοπουλο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

> Ποσο διαφορετικη χρηση μπορει να εχει το μοσχαρι απ το κοτοπουλο?


ε μοσχαρι σε διαιτα δε βαζεις ευκολα, κοτοπουλο βαζεις..

αυτο εννοει..

οχι οτι με το ενα βαζεις πλυντηριο και με το αλλο σιδερωνεις.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Pavlos17

γνωριζει κανεις κανα site με διατροφικες αξιες τροφων?

----------


## TheWorst

> γνωριζει κανεις κανα site με διατροφικες αξιες τροφων?


Για δες μηπως και σε βοηθησει αυτο  :03. Thumb up:  http://www.psnrenal.gr/old/Pinakas_Trofimon.pdf

----------


## dionisos

http://www.calorieking.com/

----------


## Pavlos17

σας ευχαριστω,και τα 2 χρησιμα

----------


## xtakias660

πολυ δυσκολο να ακολουθησεις μια διατροφη ειδικα οταν εισαι πολυασχολος θελει πολυ ρυθμισμα για να τρως ανα 3 ωρες την μερα και επισης πολλα λεφτα....

----------


## Levrone

> πολυ δυσκολο να ακολουθησεις μια διατροφη ειδικα οταν εισαι πολυασχολος θελει πολυ ρυθμισμα για να τρως ανα 3 ωρες την μερα και επισης πολλα λεφτα....


πολλααααα λεφτα ομως...

----------


## ADRIKOULAS7

παιδια καλησπερα μια ακυρη ερωτηση θα κανω!!!!!!!!υπαρχει περιπτωση να ποσταρετε καποια διατροφη καποιου ελληνα η και ξενου αθλητη????????

----------


## Pavlos17

> παιδια καλησπερα μια ακυρη ερωτηση θα κανω!!!!!!!!υπαρχει περιπτωση να ποσταρετε καποια διατροφη καποιου ελληνα η και ξενου αθλητη????????


εχει πολλες,για ψαξε καλυτερα

----------


## pan0z

> παιδια καλησπερα μια ακυρη ερωτηση θα κανω!!!!!!!!υπαρχει περιπτωση να ποσταρετε καποια διατροφη καποιου ελληνα η και ξενου αθλητη????????


Bασικα γιατι να ψαξεις για μια διατροφη ενος αθλητη?Δεν εχει νοημα πιστευω αλλους στοχους εχουν αυτοι/αλλες αναγκες μονο να σε μπερδεψει μπορει μια τετοια διατροφη παρα να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## κουλης

το recarb σε κετο που βοηθαει?

----------


## Devil

> το recarb σε κετο που βοηθαει?


αναπληρωση μυικου γλυκογονου....

----------


## thanasis reaction

καλησπερα παιδια!!!εχω πολυ καιρο μπω λογω δουλειων!!

τελειωσα με τον ογκο για φετος κ ειπα να ξεκινησω γραμμωση,θελω να μου πειτε αν πρεπει απλα να ελλατωνω τον υδατανθρακα σταδιακα απλως η' να τον αυξομειωνω?

----------


## Pavlos17

> καλησπερα παιδια!!!εχω πολυ καιρο μπω λογω δουλειων!!
> 
> τελειωσα με τον ογκο για φετος κ ειπα να ξεκινησω γραμμωση,θελω να μου πειτε αν πρεπει απλα να ελλατωνω τον υδατανθρακα σταδιακα απλως η' να τον αυξομειωνω?


θα μειωσεις αρκετα τον υδατανθρακα γιατι στον ογκο υποθετω οτι ετρωγες κανα κιλο την μερα.και σταδιακα θα τον μειωνεις.μπορεις να πηγαινεις και κυκλικα με τις θερμιδες πχ πρωτη μερα 2500,αυριο 2600,μεθαυριο 2400

----------


## thanasis reaction

ετρωγα περιπου απο 360γρ-380γρ την ημερα.

----------


## hiko

ρε παιδια αυτο εδω ειναι καλαμακι απο στηθος κοτοπουλο απαχο (ειναι ψωνισμενο απο κρεοπολιο) ποσες πρωτεινες λετε να εχει το ενα? ...περιπου ?
Στην ζιγαρια οπως το βλεπετε στη φοτο ειναι 80γρ

παρτε μπας κ βοιθισει

----------


## Ramrod

> ρε παιδια αυτο εδω ειναι καλαμακι απο στηθος κοτοπουλο απαχο (ειναι ψωνισμενο απο κρεοπολιο) ποσες πρωτεινες λετε να εχει το ενα? ...περιπου ?
> Στην ζιγαρια οπως το βλεπετε στη φοτο ειναι 80γρ
> 
> παρτε μπας κ βοιθισει


Λογικά θα είναι γύρω στα 60γρ το κρέας αρα γύρω στα 16 γρ?

----------


## hiko

> Λογικά θα είναι γύρω στα 60γρ το κρέας αρα γύρω στα 16 γρ?


Λοιπον επιδη θελω 30 γρ πρωτεινης σε καθε γευμα θα φαω 3 τετεια καλαμακια για να ειμαι μεσα 100%  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xtakias660

Ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου προτινει μια σαλατα καλη και ωραια σε γευση που να φτιαχνω να τρωω? για ογκο κανω διατροφη....

----------


## gmalamos

> Ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου προτινει μια σαλατα καλη και ωραια σε γευση που να φτιαχνω να τρωω? για ογκο κανω διατροφη....


Τι εισους σαλατα εννοεις?Αλλα πιο πολυ γουστα ειναι πιστευω..

----------


## Levrone

> Ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου προτινει μια σαλατα καλη και ωραια σε γευση που να φτιαχνω να τρωω? *για ογκο κανω διατροφη*....


παρε λαχανο και κοψε το και τριψε απο πανω καροτο, ε βαλε και λιγο λεμονι και εισαι κυριος!!!

*κανω πως δεν το διαβασα!!!* (αντρα μου τις θερμιδες που θες για ογκο δεν τις ψαχνεις στη σαλατα. Τη σαλατα την τρως σαν αντιοξειδωτικο, βιταμινες, φυτικες ινες κτλ, οχι για εξτρα θερμιδες!!!)

----------


## Ramrod

> Ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου προτινει μια σαλατα καλη και ωραια σε γευση που να φτιαχνω να τρωω? για ογκο κανω διατροφη....


Του Σεφ είναι ότι πρέπει...

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> Του Σεφ είναι ότι πρέπει...


του ΟΑΚΑ ειναι καλυτερη!!!

(ενταξει ηταν ενα κακο αστειο , αυτο ομως δε θελω να επηρεασει τη φιλια μας!!!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  )

----------


## xtakias660

Ενταξει μην βαρατε ρε παιδια τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμε με διατροφες κ τετοια γιαυτο μπαινω εδω να μαθω πανω κατω τι παιζει...παντως τετοια σαλατα τρωω καροτο λαχανο απλα πιστευα οτι ειναι πολυ φτωχη γιατι διαβασα που λετε να τρωμε πρασσινες σαλατες καλυτερα...

----------


## eri_87

> Ενταξει μην βαρατε ρε παιδια τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμε με διατροφες κ τετοια γιαυτο μπαινω εδω να μαθω πανω κατω τι παιζει...παντως τετοια σαλατα τρωω καροτο λαχανο απλα πιστευα οτι ειναι πολυ φτωχη γιατι διαβασα που λετε να τρωμε πρασσινες σαλατες καλυτερα...


Όσο μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία λαχανικών έχεις τόσο το καλύτερο. Απλά τα πράσινα λαχανικα (μαρούλι, λάχανο, αγγούρι...) έχουν λιγότερες θερμίδες. Αφού είσαι σε όγκο δε σε νοιάζει αυτό, οπότε τρώγε ότι λαχανικό θες!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

> Ενταξει μην βαρατε ρε παιδια τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμε με διατροφες κ τετοια γιαυτο μπαινω εδω να μαθω πανω κατω τι παιζει...παντως τετοια σαλατα τρωω καροτο λαχανο απλα πιστευα οτι ειναι πολυ φτωχη γιατι διαβασα που λετε να τρωμε πρασσινες σαλατες καλυτερα...


μπρε συ, ποιος βαραει?  :01. Smile: 
κι αυτη πρασινη σαλατα ειναι , μια χαρα ειναι και συνεχισε τη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Ποσες ωρες πριν την πρπονηση πρεπει αν εχουμε φαει; Εγω συνηθως τρωω 3 ωρες πριν, μιση ωρα πριν πινω το prewo, και μετα απο μια ωρα αφοτου τελειωσω, τρωω. Δλδ περνανε 5+ ωρες για να φαω στερεο γευμα. Λαθος ειναι;

----------


## pan0z

μια χαρα εισαι

----------


## Eddie

> Ποσες ωρες πριν την πρπονηση πρεπει αν εχουμε φαει; Εγω συνηθως τρωω 3 ωρες πριν, μιση ωρα πριν πινω το prewo, και μετα απο μια ωρα αφοτου τελειωσω, τρωω. Δλδ περνανε 5+ ωρες για να φαω στερεο γευμα. Λαθος ειναι;


Καθολου λαθος!!Εγω και να θελω δε γινεται να χωνεψω σε λιγοτερο απο 2.5 ωρες.

----------


## deluxe

Ναι, αλλα στην ουσια ειμαι σχεδον 5 ωρες χωρις θερμιδες!! Γιατι τα prewo και Intra δε εχουν θερμιδες. Μονο τα αμινοξεα εχεις για ενεργεια. Και μετα στο μεταπροπονητικο, πετα απο τη μαλτοδεξτρινη και την isolate, στο στερεο γευμα, τρωω παρα πολυ γιατι πειναω υπερβολικα!!

Μηπως να παιρνω το prewo 1,5-2 ωρες πριν; Και μετα γυμναστηριο;

----------


## adamz

παιδια εχει διαφορα αν βαζω βασλαμοξυδο αντι για το απλο το ξυδι στις σαλατες?..

και ενα 2ο ...στο βραδυνο γευμα να βαζω μια φετα μαυρο ψωμι η οχι? ειμαι σε ογκο

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια εχει διαφορα αν βαζω βασλαμοξυδο αντι για το απλο το ξυδι στις σαλατες?..
> 
> και ενα 2ο ...στο βραδυνο γευμα να βαζω μια φετα μαυρο ψωμι η οχι? ειμαι σε ογκο


oχι στο πρωτο , ναι στο δευτερο.

----------


## adamz

> oχι στο πρωτο , ναι στο δευτερο.


χαχα οι απαντησεις που ηθελα να ακουσω! ευχαρηστω! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> χαχα οι απαντησεις που ηθελα να ακουσω! ευχαρηστω!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## hlias102

Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση δεν είναι καλό να τρώμε υδατάνθρακα?
Μία ώρα μετά δεν είναι πολύ αργά?

----------


## jackieboy

Ασχετο-σχετικο, το πιτακι βρωμης με μελι και μπανανα(ετσι το φτιαχνω εγω) ειναι καλο γευμα 1.5-2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ετσι?  :01. Unsure: 

και ας "ξεθαψω" και τον φιλο που εκανε ερωτηση πριν:



> Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση δεν είναι καλό να τρώμε υδατάνθρακα?
> Μία ώρα μετά δεν είναι πολύ αργά?

----------


## Levrone

> Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση δεν είναι καλό να τρώμε υδατάνθρακα?
> Μία ώρα μετά δεν είναι πολύ αργά?


δεν ειναι αργα. 
ουτε καταβολισμο θα χεις ουτε τιποτα..

φροντισε μετα την προπονηση να παρεις μια πρωτεινη (ή αμινοξεα) με ή χωρις υδατανθρακα (δεξτροζη) και στη συνεχεια πας σπιτι και τρως.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## prt_sxs

συγνωμη που "σπαμαρω" αυτη την ερωτηση εδω...
αλλα δεν ηξερα π να το κανω...
μετατην προπονηση κ γενικοτερα ολη την δειαρκεια της ημερας ζαλιζομαι πολυ...
λιγο η σχολη,λιγο η δουλιεα,πολυ το γυμναστηριο ζαλιζομαι πολυ...
κ λεω να παρω καποια βιταμινη-πολυ βιταμινη...
ποια μ προτηναιτε..?
εγω ελεγα για κανενα τονοτηλ...λανες...?
αυτα γνωριζω βασικα...!

----------


## Galthazar

αυτο που χρειαζεσαι πιστευω ειναι συμπληρωμα που να αποτελειται απο ginseng..δοκιμασε το SFP Korean Ginseng

----------


## beefmeup

> μετατην προπονηση κ γενικοτερα ολη την δειαρκεια της ημερας ζαλιζομαι πολυ...
> λιγο η σχολη,λιγο η δουλιεα,πολυ το γυμναστηριο ζαλιζομαι πολυ...
> κ λεω να παρω καποια βιταμινη-πολυ βιταμινη...
> ποια μ προτηναιτε..?
> εγω ελεγα για κανενα τονοτηλ...λανες...?
> αυτα γνωριζω βασικα...!


υδατανθρακα περνεις μετα την προπονα?

η βιταμινη δεν θα σου κανει κ πολλα σε αυτη την φαση που την θες.

----------


## hlias102

> δεν ειναι αργα. 
> ουτε καταβολισμο θα χεις ουτε τιποτα..
> 
> φροντισε μετα την προπονηση να παρεις μια πρωτεινη (ή αμινοξεα) με ή χωρις υδατανθρακα (δεξτροζη) και στη συνεχεια πας σπιτι και τρως..


Στην περίπτωσή μου το γυμναστήριο είναι στο σπίτι μου,οπότε μόλις τελειώσω την προπόνηση ανοίγω την πόρτα και μπαίνω στην κουζίνα.Οπότε τρώω απευθείας το γεύμα μου? :01. Smile:

----------


## Manos1989

Λοιπόν θέλω να μου λύσετε μια απορία αν είναι δυνατόν γιατί πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει.
Είχα ένα θέμα με το θυροειδή για 3 μήνες μετά από βλακώδη χρήση Τ3 που εν τέλει το μόνο που μου πρόσφερε ήταν +11 κιλά. Το έλυσα το θέμα ευτυχώς χωρίς Τ4 κλπ και επανήλθα σε φυσιολογικότατα επίπεδα οπότε ξεκίνησα τη προσπάθεια να επανέλθω στα κιλά μου(και πιο κάτω).Δοκίμασα 1 μήνα anabolic diet με 750 αρχικά και 1000 θερμίδες κάτω από συντήρηση στη συνέχεια με 10 φορές αερόβια τη βδομάδα......τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μόλις 3 κιλά κάτω τα οποία άνετα αποδίδονται στα νερά που φύγανε λόγω έλλειψης υδ/κων. 
Μετά έκανα 2 εβδομάδες balanced διατροφή με 40π/40υ/20λ........τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μηδενική απώλεια κιλών παρότι η διατροφή ήταν άψογη ποιοτικά και η αερόβια συνεχιζόταν κανονικά 10+ φορές/εβδομάδα.
Οπότε έπρεπε να πάρω δραστικά μέτρα......τα οποία για μένα μεταφράζονται σε psmf..........Μόλις 1 εβδομάδα σε psmf χωρίς αερόβια και οι διαφορές είναι απλά τραγικές......από μέρα σε μέρα υπάρχει διαφορά σε ρούχα!!!
Και έρχομαι και ρωτώ..........
1)γιατί πρέπει να φτάσω σε τέτοια extreme επίπεδα για να χάσω κάποια λίγα κιλά?
2)πώς γίνεται με 1000 θερμίδες τη μέρα μόνο πρωτείνη,να ανεβάζω κιλά ασταμάτητα?(στο γυμναστήριο εννοώ)

----------


## beefmeup

> Και έρχομαι και ρωτώ..........
> 1)γιατί πρέπει να φτάσω σε τέτοια extreme επίπεδα για να χάσω κάποια λίγα κιλά?
> 2)πώς γίνεται με 1000 θερμίδες τη μέρα μόνο πρωτείνη,να ανεβάζω κιλά ασταμάτητα?(στο γυμναστήριο εννοώ)


αρχικα να ξερεις οτι ειναι καλυτερα να παιζεις με τα μπαλακια σου,παρα με τον θυροειδη.

σε 2η φαση ελπιζω να περνεις τις καταληλες προφυλαξεις για το psmf,που κανεις γιατι θα σε τεντωσει οργανικα αλλα κ σωματικα.
κ εν τελη το αν θα παρει καποιος κιλα η αν θα χασει εχει να κανει με το προς τα που τεινουν οι ορμονες του κ οχι τοσο με θερμιδες.
αν εχεις θεμα με τον θυροειδη κ νερο σκετο να πινεις,κιλα θα βαζεις.

για το προγραμμα που εκανες,με 1000 κατω απο συντηρηση κ 10+ αεροβιες απλα κατι κανεις τραγικα λαθος,για να μην χανεις κιλα.
3 κιλα σε 1 μηνα ειναι πολυ λιγα για αυτο που λες οτι εκανες.
τι ειναι αυτο που κανεις λαθος δεν μπορω να ξερω ουτε να υποθεσω,αλλα ξερω οτι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανεις λαθος.

----------


## noz1989

> Λοιπόν θέλω να μου λύσετε μια απορία αν είναι δυνατόν γιατί πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει.
> Είχα ένα θέμα με το θυροειδή για 3 μήνες μετά από βλακώδη χρήση Τ3 που εν τέλει το μόνο που μου πρόσφερε ήταν +11 κιλά. Το έλυσα το θέμα ευτυχώς χωρίς Τ4 κλπ και επανήλθα σε φυσιολογικότατα επίπεδα οπότε ξεκίνησα τη προσπάθεια να επανέλθω στα κιλά μου(και πιο κάτω).Δοκίμασα 1 μήνα anabolic diet με 750 αρχικά και 1000 θερμίδες κάτω από συντήρηση στη συνέχεια με 10 φορές αερόβια τη βδομάδα......τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μόλις 3 κιλά κάτω τα οποία άνετα αποδίδονται στα νερά που φύγανε λόγω έλλειψης υδ/κων. 
> Μετά έκανα 2 εβδομάδες balanced διατροφή με 40π/40υ/20λ........τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μηδενική απώλεια κιλών παρότι η διατροφή ήταν άψογη ποιοτικά και η αερόβια συνεχιζόταν κανονικά 10+ φορές/εβδομάδα.
> Οπότε έπρεπε να πάρω δραστικά μέτρα......τα οποία για μένα μεταφράζονται σε psmf..........Μόλις 1 εβδομάδα σε psmf χωρίς αερόβια και οι διαφορές είναι απλά τραγικές......από μέρα σε μέρα υπάρχει διαφορά σε ρούχα!!!
> Και έρχομαι και ρωτώ..........
> 1)γιατί πρέπει να φτάσω σε τέτοια extreme επίπεδα για να χάσω κάποια λίγα κιλά?
> 2)πώς γίνεται με 1000 θερμίδες τη μέρα μόνο πρωτείνη,να ανεβάζω κιλά ασταμάτητα?(στο γυμναστήριο εννοώ)


OI 10+ αεροβιες/εβδομαδα σου εκαναν κακο αντι για καλο... επισης ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ειχες μπει σε starvation mode μια και εχεις στρεσαρει πολυ τον οργανισμο σου και για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα!


Οσο για το psmf οκ!!

απλα μηντην κανεις για πολυ γιατι και εκει θα εχεις αρνητικα αποτελεσματα.

Ριξε μια ματια κ στο βιβλιο του Mcdonald!

----------


## jackieboy

sorry για την ακυρη παρεμβαση, αλλα τελικα το πιτακι βρωμης για κανα 2ωρο πριν την προπονηση ειναι μια χαρα ετσι? Γιατι τις 2 τελευταιες μερες που το εχω εφαρμοσει νιωθω ενα φουσκωμα... Βαζω μελι και μπανανα, οπως προειπα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Λοιπόν θέλω να μου λύσετε μια απορία αν είναι δυνατόν γιατί πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει.
> Είχα ένα θέμα με το θυροειδή για 3 μήνες μετά από βλακώδη χρήση Τ3 που εν τέλει το μόνο που μου πρόσφερε ήταν +11 κιλά. Το έλυσα το θέμα ευτυχώς χωρίς Τ4 κλπ και επανήλθα σε φυσιολογικότατα επίπεδα οπότε ξεκίνησα τη προσπάθεια να επανέλθω στα κιλά μου(και πιο κάτω).Δοκίμασα 1 μήνα anabolic diet με 750 αρχικά και 1000 θερμίδες κάτω από συντήρηση στη συνέχεια με 10 φορές αερόβια τη βδομάδα......τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μόλις 3 κιλά κάτω τα οποία άνετα αποδίδονται στα νερά που φύγανε λόγω έλλειψης υδ/κων. 
> Μετά έκανα 2 εβδομάδες balanced διατροφή με 40π/40υ/20λ........τα αποτελέσματα ήταν μηδενική απώλεια κιλών παρότι η διατροφή ήταν άψογη ποιοτικά και η αερόβια συνεχιζόταν κανονικά 10+ φορές/εβδομάδα.
> Οπότε έπρεπε να πάρω δραστικά μέτρα......τα οποία για μένα μεταφράζονται σε psmf..........Μόλις 1 εβδομάδα σε psmf χωρίς αερόβια και οι διαφορές είναι απλά τραγικές......από μέρα σε μέρα υπάρχει διαφορά σε ρούχα!!!
> Και έρχομαι και ρωτώ..........
> 1)γιατί πρέπει να φτάσω σε τέτοια extreme επίπεδα για να χάσω κάποια λίγα κιλά?
> 2)πώς γίνεται με 1000 θερμίδες τη μέρα μόνο πρωτείνη,να ανεβάζω κιλά ασταμάτητα?(στο γυμναστήριο εννοώ)


ποσο εισαι μανο????

----------


## Manos1989

> αρχικα να ξερεις οτι ειναι καλυτερα να παιζεις με τα μπαλακια σου,παρα με τον θυροειδη.
> 
> σε 2η φαση ελπιζω να περνεις τις καταληλες προφυλαξεις για το psmf,που κανεις γιατι θα σε τεντωσει οργανικα αλλα κ σωματικα.
> κ εν τελη το αν θα παρει καποιος κιλα η αν θα χασει εχει να κανει με το προς τα που τεινουν οι ορμονες του κ οχι τοσο με θερμιδες.
> αν εχεις θεμα με τον θυροειδη κ νερο σκετο να πινεις,κιλα θα βαζεις.
> 
> για το προγραμμα που εκανες,με 1000 κατω απο συντηρηση κ 10+ αεροβιες απλα κατι κανεις τραγικα λαθος,για να μην χανεις κιλα.
> 3 κιλα σε 1 μηνα ειναι πολυ λιγα για αυτο που λες οτι εκανες.
> τι ειναι αυτο που κανεις λαθος δεν μπορω να ξερω ουτε να υποθεσω,αλλα ξερω οτι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανεις λαθος.


Καλά για το θυροειδή το πήρα το μάθημα μου και το πλήρωσα και ακριβά.....ούτε μιτοτροπιν δε ξαναπαίρνω :01. Razz: 
Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα,εγώ έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου και δε μπορώ να βρω τι έκανα λάθος!!! 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι απλά κόλλησα λόγω του ότι έχω στρεσάρει τον οργανισμό μου πάρα πολύ όπως είπε και ο noz τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια με συνεχείς δίαιτες και εγχειρήσεις.....

Noz πόσο καιρό λες να συνεχίσω με Psmf? προς το παρόν δε κάνω ούτε τα refeed ούτε τα free meals που προτείνει ο lyle!
Δε πεινάω,δεν έχω ατονία και έχω τερματίσει τα πάντα στο γυμναστήριο,δε ξέρω τι γίνεται με τη δύναμη....τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες σε κάποιες ασκήσεις έχω ανεβάσει μέχρι και 70%!!

Μήτσο δε ζυγίζομαι ρε γιατί είναι ψυχοφθόρο και δε με νοιάζει κιόλας το νούμερο......απλά καθρεύτη και ρούχα......τα ρούχα δε λένε ποτέ ψέμματα  :01. Wink:

----------


## noz1989

max μηνα!!

μετα γυρνα το σε ''κανονικη'' διατροφη!! ισοθερμιδικα!  με 33% P/C/F

σε κιλα ανεβαινεις απο τοτε που κανεις psfm η ασχετα απο αυτο?

----------


## Manos1989

> max μηνα!!
> 
> μετα γυρνα το σε ''κανονικη'' διατροφη!! ισοθερμιδικα!  με 33% P/C/F
> 
> σε κιλα ανεβαινεις απο τοτε που κανεις psfm η ασχετα απο αυτο?


Ναι εκεί γύρω στο μήνα το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ......αλλά χωρίς refeed +free meals λες ? ουσιαστικά πίσω σε πάνε νομίζω αυτά....απλά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους τα προτείνει ο lyle.

Σε κιλά ανεβαίνω από τότε που ξεκίνησα την anabolic που ήταν εν μέρει και λογικό λόγω λιπαρών φαντάζομαι......αλλά η άνοδος στα κιλά συνεχίζεται ακάθεκτη.....τερμάτισα τους αλτήρες του γυμναστηρίου και κάμποσα μηχανήματα λολ!
Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση με 1000 θερμίδες και που αντέχω να πάω γυμναστήριο,πόσω μάλλον να ανεβάζω δύναμη!
Θα μείνω σε αυτά τα κιλά για λίγο καιρό όμως γιατί οι τένοντες μου δε συμφωνούν με την συνεχόμενη αύξηση και έχουν αρχίσει να διαμαρτύρονται! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Luffy

ενα γευμα θα μπορουσε να ειναι αρκετο πριν την προπονηση? πχ αν χρειαστει να κανω προπονηση το πρωι μπορω να φαω 1 γευμα μονο

----------


## dionisos

> ενα γευμα θα μπορουσε να ειναι αρκετο πριν την προπονηση? πχ αν χρειαστει να κανω προπονηση το πρωι μπορω να φαω 1 γευμα μονο


Ναι μια χαρά είναι! Εννοείται να μην έχεις παραλείψει το τελευταίο γεύμα της προηγούμενης μέρας!

----------


## Luffy

για τελευταιο γευμα εχω ενα ποτηρι γαλα με πρωτεινη

----------


## eri_87

> sorry για την ακυρη παρεμβαση, αλλα τελικα το πιτακι βρωμης για κανα 2ωρο πριν την προπονηση ειναι μια χαρα ετσι? Γιατι τις 2 τελευταιες μερες που το εχω εφαρμοσει νιωθω ενα φουσκωμα... Βαζω μελι και μπανανα, οπως προειπα


Μάλλον βάζεις πολλή βρώμη στο πιτάκι κ δε προλαβαίνεις να χωνέψεις σε 2ώρες... Μείωσε τη βρώμη ή τη μπανάνα. Καλά βρε αθεόφοβε  :01. Mr. Green:  δε σε φτάνει η γλύκα της μπανάνας κ βάζεις κ μέλι;;;  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?το κουνουπιδι εντασσεται στη σαλατα?δηλαδη αν σε ενα γευμα εχω κανονικα τηνπρωτεινη μου με τον υδατανθρακα,η σαλατα μου μπορει αντι για μαρουλι να ειναι βραστο κουνουπιδι?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## eri_87

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?το κουνουπιδι εντασσεται στη σαλατα?δηλαδη αν σε ενα γευμα εχω κανονικα τηνπρωτεινη μου με τον υδατανθρακα,η σαλατα μου μπορει αντι για μαρουλι να ειναι βραστο κουνουπιδι?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Αμα είναι λίγο το κουνουπίδι, υπολόγισέ το για σαλάτα. Αν είναι πολύ (πχ 150-200γρ βρασμένο) μείωσε τον υδ/κα!

----------


## psonara

σ'ευχαριστω eri.θα το υπολογισω στα 100γραμμαρια και ισως προσθεσω και λιγο μαρουλι!

----------


## prt_sxs

> υδατανθρακα περνεις μετα την προπονα?
> 
> η βιταμινη δεν θα σου κανει κ πολλα σε αυτη την φαση που την θες.


μετα την προπονηση whey με δεξτροζη...
δεν ζαληζομαι επειδη δεν τρωω...
δεν ξερω γιατι...τρωω πολυ καλα....!!!

----------


## eri_87

> μετα την προπονηση whey με δεξτροζη...
> δεν ζαληζομαι επειδη δεν τρωω...
> δεν ξερω γιατι...τρωω πολυ καλα....!!!


Καμια εξέταση πρόσφατα έχεις κάνει; Μήπως έχεις καμια έλλειψη σιδήρου ή κάτι άλλο; Κάνε μια γενική βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## psycho

Παιδιά χαίρεται, μία βασική ερώτηση να κάνω. Όταν κάποιος θέλει να χάσει λίπος, κόβει κατά κύριο λόγο υδαττάνθρακες ή λιπαρά?
Συγγνώμη αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αλλά το post είναι τεράστιο.

----------


## Manos1989

> Παιδιά χαίρεται, μία βασική ερώτηση να κάνω. Όταν κάποιος θέλει να χάσει λίπος, κόβει κατά κύριο λόγο υδαττάνθρακες ή λιπαρά?
> Συγγνώμη αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αλλά το post είναι τεράστιο.


κόβει θερμίδες πρώτα απόλα και μετά αν κάτι πρέπει να μειωθεί ,είναι οι υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## noz1989

> Ναι εκεί γύρω στο μήνα το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ......αλλά χωρίς refeed +free meals λες ? ουσιαστικά πίσω σε πάνε νομίζω αυτά....απλά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους τα προτείνει ο lyle.
> 
> Σε κιλά ανεβαίνω από τότε που ξεκίνησα την anabolic που ήταν εν μέρει και λογικό λόγω λιπαρών φαντάζομαι......αλλά η άνοδος στα κιλά συνεχίζεται ακάθεκτη.....τερμάτισα τους αλτήρες του γυμναστηρίου και κάμποσα μηχανήματα λολ!
> Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση με 1000 θερμίδες και που αντέχω να πάω γυμναστήριο,πόσω μάλλον να ανεβάζω δύναμη!
> Θα μείνω σε αυτά τα κιλά για λίγο καιρό όμως γιατί οι τένοντες μου δε συμφωνούν με την συνεχόμενη αύξηση και έχουν αρχίσει να διαμαρτύρονται!


ε μην τα κανεις!!

ειχαμε δυνατο kick in ε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## xtakias660

να σας πω ρε παιδια ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι το μαρουλι δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο να το τρως τωρα δε θυμαμαι τους λογους για τους οποιους το γραφανε...ισχυει αυτο η λενε μ@@κιες???εχει κατι το μαρουλι?

----------


## Devil

> ε μην τα κανεις!!
> 
> *ειχαμε δυνατο kick in ε?*


μπααααααα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

> να σας πω ρε παιδια ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι το μαρουλι δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο να το τρως τωρα δε θυμαμαι τους λογους για τους οποιους το γραφανε...ισχυει αυτο η λενε μ@@κιες???εχει κατι το μαρουλι?


ακου τι παιζει μαι φρεντ!!!..

το μαρουλι τραβαει ολα τα φυτοφαρμακα του εδαφους..Αν θελουν να καθαρισουν ενα χωραφι απο φυτοφαρμακα για να το εχουν καθαρο για επομενη σπορα τοτε φυτευουν μαρουλια..απο αυτη την αποψη ειναι λιγο "μπερδεμα"..

----------


## hlias102

Απόψε κατά τις 23:30 που τελείωσα την αερόβια έφαγα ένα γιαούρτι total 2% ανακατεμένο σε ένα πιάτο με κουάκερ και ένα τόνο.Το όλο πράμα έγινε ένα τσιμέντο.Τόσο πολύ που όταν πήγαινα να το καταπιώ κολούσε στο λαιμό μου :01. Smile: 
Πρώτη φορά δοκίμασα αυτόν τον συνδιασμό και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι υπερβολικό για βράδυ.Οπως το είδα αυτό το πράμα ο οργανισμός θα χρειαστεί καμοιά μέρα να το χωνέψει!χαχαχα
Θα περιμένω άλλη μια ώρα και μετά θα την πέσω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ακου τι παιζει μαι φρεντ!!!..
> 
> το μαρουλι τραβαει ολα τα φυτοφαρμακα του εδαφους..Αν θελουν να καθαρισουν ενα χωραφι απο φυτοφαρμακα για να το εχουν καθαρο για επομενη σπορα τοτε φυτευουν μαρουλια..απο αυτη την αποψη ειναι λιγο "μπερδεμα"..


σοβαρα μιλας......?

wtf δεν το ηξερα..... για πες τιποτα παραπανω.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

> σοβαρα μιλας......?
> 
> wtf δεν το ηξερα..... για πες τιποτα παραπανω....


ναι ρε, ισχυει αυτο..
γι αυτο μαρουλι αν παρω θα παρω μονο βιολογικο (οχι πως με τα βιολογικα κοιμαμαι ησυχος, λεμε τωρα)

και γιατι να παρεις μαρουλι ρε? παρε λαχανο που δεν ειναι ταλαιπωρια..το μαρουλι θελει και πλυσιμο..στο λαχανο βγαζεις το απεξω φυλλο και τρως..

----------


## Eddie

> ναι ρε, ισχυει αυτο..
> γι αυτο μαρουλι αν παρω θα παρω μονο βιολογικο (οχι πως με τα βιολογικα κοιμαμαι ησυχος, λεμε τωρα)
> 
> και γιατι να παρεις μαρουλι ρε? παρε λαχανο που δεν ειναι ταλαιπωρια..το μαρουλι θελει και πλυσιμο..στο λαχανο βγαζεις το απεξω φυλλο και τρως..


Γιατι ρε,τι εχουν τα φυτοφαρμακα??  :01. Mr. Green: 

Και δε μου λες ρε γιατρε..το μαρουλι σε σχεση με το λαχανο τι διαφορες εχει οσον αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια??Γιατι εγω πεθαινω για λαχανο,αλλα καπου εδω μεσα ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι πολυ πισω σε σχεση με το μαρουλι..βασικα δεν εχει να προσφερει και τιποτα εν ολιγης.

Τι γινεται??Να ξερω για το σαββατο που εχει λαικη  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> ναι ρε, ισχυει αυτο..
> γι αυτο μαρουλι αν παρω θα παρω μονο βιολογικο (οχι πως με τα βιολογικα κοιμαμαι ησυχος, λεμε τωρα)
> 
> και γιατι να παρεις μαρουλι ρε? παρε λαχανο που δεν ειναι ταλαιπωρια..το μαρουλι θελει και πλυσιμο..στο λαχανο βγαζεις το απεξω φυλλο και τρως..


ναι οντως το προτιμο το λαχανο..... κανα μπροκολο.... και διαφορες πρασιναδες....




> Γιατι ρε,τι εχουν τα φυτοφαρμακα?? 
> 
> Και δε μου λες ρε γιατρε..το μαρουλι σε σχεση με το λαχανο τι διαφορες εχει οσον αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια??Γιατι εγω πεθαινω για λαχανο,αλλα καπου εδω μεσα ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι πολυ πισω σε σχεση με το μαρουλι..βασικα δεν εχει να προσφερει και τιποτα εν ολιγης.
> 
> Τι γινεται??Να ξερω για το σαββατο που εχει λαικη


λαχανο is better....  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> λαχανο is better....


Σοβαρα ρε??Πολυ χαρηκα..απο δω και περα,μη σου πω θα τρωω και κατοσταευρα  :01. ROFL: 

Αναθεμα σ αυτον που ειπε τετοιο πραγμα κι εχω πηξει στο μαρουλι..  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Devil

> Σοβαρα ρε??Πολυ χαρηκα..απο δω και περα,μη σου πω θα τρωω και κατοσταευρα 
> 
> Αναθεμα σ αυτον που ειπε τετοιο πραγμα κι εχω πηξει στο μαρουλι..


εχει και indoles.... indol-3-carbinol (i3c).... anti-estrogen.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

βεβαια πρεπει να φας κανα κηπο για να νιωσεις..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ανηκει στην οικογενεια brassicaceae... ( καπως ετσι γραφετε....  :01. Mr. Green: ) οπως και τα μπροκολα.... κουνουπιδια.... βρυξελακια λαχανων..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> Γιατι ρε,τι εχουν τα φυτοφαρμακα?? 
> 
> Και δε μου λες ρε γιατρε..το μαρουλι σε σχεση με το λαχανο τι διαφορες εχει οσον αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια??Γιατι εγω πεθαινω για λαχανο,αλλα καπου εδω μεσα ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι πολυ πισω σε σχεση με το μαρουλι..βασικα δεν εχει να προσφερει και τιποτα εν ολιγης.
> 
> Τι γινεται??Να ξερω για το σαββατο που εχει λαικη


και εγω γουσταρω φυτοφαρμακακι!!!!! best φαση!!!

και κανεις και λαχανοντολμαδες!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## κουλης

> και εγω γουσταρω φυτοφαρμακακι!!!!! best φαση!!!
> 
> και κανεις και λαχανοντολμαδες!!!!


λαναχοντολμαδεσ the best με ρυζακι μοσχαρισιο κιμα και αυγολεμονο :01. Wink:  Made by my grany! :01. Wink:

----------


## prt_sxs

> Καμια εξέταση πρόσφατα έχεις κάνει; Μήπως έχεις καμια έλλειψη σιδήρου ή κάτι άλλο; Κάνε μια γενική βρε παιδί μου...


λες ε.?
εχω κ την θεια μ π ειναι γιατρος κ με πριζει να παω...
γτ αυτη μ περνει αιμα..κ τα γνωστα με αυτα π περνεις πρεπει να κανεις συεχεια...κ τετοια

----------


## eri_87

> Απόψε κατά τις 23:30 που τελείωσα την αερόβια έφαγα ένα γιαούρτι total 2% ανακατεμένο σε ένα πιάτο με κουάκερ και ένα τόνο.Το όλο πράμα έγινε ένα τσιμέντο.Τόσο πολύ που όταν πήγαινα να το καταπιώ κολούσε στο λαιμό μου
> Πρώτη φορά δοκίμασα αυτόν τον συνδιασμό και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι υπερβολικό για βράδυ.Οπως το είδα αυτό το πράμα ο οργανισμός θα χρειαστεί καμοιά μέρα να το χωνέψει!χαχαχα
> Θα περιμένω άλλη μια ώρα και μετά θα την πέσω


Καλά κι εσύ... το τοταλ είναι από μόνο του στόκος! Έβαλες κ τη βρώμη.... Πάντα γίνεται λίγο "στοκέ" το γιαούρτι αν βάλεις αρκετή βρώμη... Αλλά ο τόνος που κόλλαγε;;;  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  
Και επίσης... γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό το γεύμα; Βράδυ να φας γιαουρτάκι με κάνα ξηρό καρπό... δε σε φτάνει ένα; φαε 2! Μη μπλέκεις 2διαφορετικές πρωτεΐνες και μη τρως βρώμη το βράδυ... (εκτός αν είσαι σε όγκο, τι να πω!)  :01. Mr. Green: 




> λες ε.?
> εχω κ την θεια μ π ειναι γιατρος κ με πριζει να παω...
> γτ αυτη μ περνει αιμα..κ τα γνωστα με αυτα π περνεις πρεπει να κανεις συεχεια...κ τετοια


Ε πήγαινε... δε θα χάσεις τίποτα!  :01. Wink:  Γιατί να ζαλίζεσαι όλη μέρα ενώ τρως υδ/κα λίγο περίεργο...

----------


## hlias102

Ερη απλά δεν ήξερα τι να φάω και έκανα αυτό το πάντρεμα,αλλά δε το ξανακάνω με τπτ.Τα αμύγδαλα τί μας προσφέρουν και τα βάζουμε στην διατροφή μας  και πότε είναι καλά να τα τρώμε?

----------


## eri_87

> Ερη απλά δεν ήξερα τι να φάω και έκανα αυτό το πάντρεμα,αλλά δε το ξανακάνω με τπτ.Τα αμύγδαλα τί μας προσφέρουν και τα βάζουμε στην διατροφή μας  και πότε είναι καλά να τα τρώμε?


Ας έτρωγες 2 γιαούρτια αν ήθελες επιπλέον πρωτεινη.. Μη μπλέκεις 2πηγές μαζί.  :01. Wink: 
Τους ξηρούς καρπούς τους βάζουμε γιατί έχουν ωφέλιμα για τον οργανισμό λιπαρά... Τα καρύδια κ τα αμύγδαλα είναι τοπ! Σε συνδυασμό με το γιαούρτι συνήθως το βράδυ (αλλά το γιατί ακριβώς δε θυμάμαι τώρα...  :01. Mr. Green:  ---> :01. Help: )

----------


## hlias102

Thanks Ερη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jessie pavelka

ελα και μια λιγο ασχετη ερωτηση αλλα δεν πειραζει... ασπραδια αυγου ή πρωτεινη αυγου χωρις γευση που μπορω να βρω σε αυτη τη καταραμενη θεσσαλονικη???? ψαχνω και πρωτεινη ρυζιου και κατι aqai σε σκονη κλπ.. οποιος ξερει ας πει μαγκες εχω γυρισει ολα τα μαγαζια.. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## arisfwtis

http://www.xtr.gr/eidika_proionta/54...W_FOODS%29.htm


ασπραδια εννοεις σε σκονη?
κανε μια ερωτηση σε κανα φουρνο/ζαχαροπλαστειο αλλα δν νομιζω να πουλανε


πρωτεινη αυγου εχουν τα xtreme αλλα με γευση
http://www.xtr.gr/proteines/320/EGG_...OPTIMUM%29.htm

----------


## jessie pavelka

σε σκονη ή σε υγρη μορφη που τα εχουν σε  κουτια οπως το γαλα... δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα! και πρωτεινη ρυζιου ψαχνω..

----------


## pan0z

Να ρωτησω κατι μου δημιουργηθηκε το ερωτημα χθες απο την συζητηση που λεγατε 3vs6 γευματα.Λεμε λοιπον οτι καποιος μπορει να φαει ας πουμε Χ θερμιδες και να καλυψει με 3 γευματα οσα καλυπτε οταν εκανε 6.Αντε πες τον υδατανθρακα θα τον παρει και τα λιπαρα, την πρωτεινη ρε παιδια πως θα παρει οσοι του χρειαζετε μεσα σε 3 γευματα?Οκ τωρα καποιος θα μου πει ο οργανισμος περνει οσοι πρωτεινη χρειαζεται?Εγω ξερω αρκετα ατομα που κανανε μλκιες με τις ποσοτητες και οταν πηγαν για εξετασεις πολλα ηταν στα ορια θελω να πω οτι το "δινεις πρωτεινη στον οργανισμο σου και περνει οσοι χρειαζεται" δεν πολυστεκει γιατι σιγουρα τυρανας τα ζωτικα σου οργανα ετσι.Απο την αλλη μπορεις να κανεις 6 να εχεις μια λογικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης και αν μπορει να παρει ο οργανισμος σου κιαλλη ε δεν χαθηκε και ο κοσμος για λιγη πρωτεινη.Οποτε που βασιζετε οτι τα 3 γευματα ειναι εξισου καλα οσο τα 6?

----------


## Pavlos17

> Να ρωτησω κατι μου δημιουργηθηκε το ερωτημα χθες απο την συζητηση που λεγατε 3vs6 γευματα.Λεμε λοιπον οτι καποιος μπορει να φαει ας πουμε Χ θερμιδες και να καλυψει με 3 γευματα οσα καλυπτε οταν εκανε 6.Αντε πες τον υδατανθρακα θα τον παρει και τα λιπαρα, την πρωτεινη ρε παιδια πως θα παρει οσοι του χρειαζετε μεσα σε 3 γευματα?Οκ τωρα καποιος θα μου πει ο οργανισμος περνει οσοι πρωτεινη χρειαζεται?Εγω ξερω αρκετα ατομα που κανανε μλκιες με τις ποσοτητες και οταν πηγαν για εξετασεις πολλα ηταν στα ορια θελω να πω οτι το "δινεις πρωτεινη στον οργανισμο σου και περνει οσοι χρειαζεται" δεν πολυστεκει γιατι σιγουρα τυρανας τα ζωτικα σου οργανα ετσι.Απο την αλλη μπορεις να κανεις 6 να εχεις μια λογικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης και αν μπορει να παρει ο οργανισμος σου κιαλλη ε δεν χαθηκε και ο κοσμος για λιγη πρωτεινη.Οποτε που βασιζετε οτι τα 3 γευματα ειναι εξισου καλα οσο τα 6?


 γιατι ποιος ειπε οτι θα απορροφηθουν μονο τα λιπαρα και οι υδατανθρακες μεσα σε αυτα τα 3 γευματα?

----------


## pan0z

Δεν ειπα οτι θα αποροφηθουν μονο τα λιπαρα και οι υδατανθρακες εννουσα οτι αυτα μπορουν να αποροφηθουν ολα σε σχεση με την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που θα παρεις για να καλυψεις της ημερισιες σου αναγκες.

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια επειδη ξυπνυσα αργα εφαγα το πρωινο μου 12-12.30 και 3 η ωρα εχω προπονηση , να ξαναφαω στις 1 ή οχι ?

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια επειδη ξυπνυσα αργα εφαγα το πρωινο μου 12-12.30 και 3 η ωρα εχω προπονηση , να ξαναφαω στις 1 ή οχι ?



όχι!
Τράβα για προπόνηση κατευθειαν στις 3. Δεν παθαίνεις τιποτα.

----------


## Devil

> Να ρωτησω κατι μου δημιουργηθηκε το ερωτημα χθες απο την συζητηση που λεγατε 3vs6 γευματα.Λεμε λοιπον οτι καποιος μπορει να φαει ας πουμε Χ θερμιδες και να καλυψει με 3 γευματα οσα καλυπτε οταν εκανε 6.Αντε πες τον υδατανθρακα θα τον παρει και τα λιπαρα, την πρωτεινη ρε παιδια πως θα παρει οσοι του χρειαζετε μεσα σε 3 γευματα?Οκ τωρα καποιος θα μου πει ο οργανισμος περνει οσοι πρωτεινη χρειαζεται?Εγω ξερω αρκετα ατομα που κανανε μλκιες με τις ποσοτητες και οταν πηγαν για εξετασεις πολλα ηταν στα ορια θελω να πω οτι το "δινεις πρωτεινη στον οργανισμο σου και περνει οσοι χρειαζεται" δεν πολυστεκει γιατι σιγουρα τυρανας τα ζωτικα σου οργανα ετσι.Απο την αλλη μπορεις να κανεις 6 να εχεις μια λογικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης και αν μπορει να παρει ο οργανισμος σου κιαλλη ε δεν χαθηκε και ο κοσμος για λιγη πρωτεινη.Οποτε που βασιζετε οτι τα 3 γευματα ειναι εξισου καλα οσο τα 6?


στο οτι το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο φτανει οι θερμιδες, πρωτεινες,λιπαρα,υδατα... να ειναι ιδια....

τι διαφορα εχει να φας σε 2 γευματα 150γρ κοτοπουλο και τι να φας σε ενα 300γρ...?

αυτο με τα οργανα κτλ κτλ που ζωριζονται με την πρωτεινη δεν το καταλαβα.... εφοσον δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια μελετη σε υγιεις ανθρωπους που να λεει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με Χ γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... 

και εφοσον και στις 2 περιπτωσεις  ( 3 vs 6 ) θα παιρνεις την ιδια ποσοτητα....

----------


## TheWorst

> όχι!
> Τράβα για προπόνηση κατευθειαν στις 3. Δεν παθαίνεις τιποτα.


Απλα το πρωινο μου (μουσλι με γαλα) ειναι αρκετο φτωχο και δε θα φαω απο τις 12.12-30 μεχρι και τις 5 απο τις οποιες 5 ωρες οι 1,30 ωρα εχω προπονηση..

Αλλα τελος παντων περασε :d

----------


## pan0z

Δηλαδη θες να πεις αν εγω φαω ας πουμε 100γρ πρωτεινη απο ενα γευμα ολα θα ειναι καλα?Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτο και το λεει η απλα το λεμε ετσι?

----------


## Devil

> Δηλαδη θες να πεις αν εγω φαω ας πουμε 100γρ πρωτεινη απο ενα γευμα ολα θα ειναι καλα?Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτο και το λεει η απλα το λεμε ετσι?


ναι....

το δοκιμαζω εδω και κατι μηνες.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

Παντως θυμαμαι ο βιγια συγκεκριμενα το ειχε δοκιμασει αν θυμαμαι καλα με εξετασεις πριν και μετα και του ειχαν βγει ολα στα ορια .Μακαρι να το δει και να μιλησει επι του θεματος.

----------


## Devil

> Παντως θυμαμαι ο βιγια συγκεκριμενα το ειχε δοκιμασει αν θυμαμαι καλα με εξετασεις πριν και μετα και του ειχαν βγει ολα στα ορια .Μακαρι να το δει και να μιλησει επι του θεματος.


ο βιγια εχει ενα θεματακι με συκωτι η' νεφρα.... δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## pan0z

damn σε ελατωματικο πεσαμε να μας κανει το review  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dionisos

> ναι....
> 
> το δοκιμαζω εδω και κατι μηνες....


Τρως δηλαδή 3 γεύματα; Με το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα 4;

----------


## Devil

> Τρως δηλαδή 3 γεύματα; Με το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα 4;


ναι... :01. Wink: 

μερικες φορες και 5ο αμα πειναω...

----------


## giannis64

> στο οτι το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο φτανει οι θερμιδες, πρωτεινες,λιπαρα,υδατα... να ειναι ιδια....
> 
> τι διαφορα εχει να φας σε 2 γευματα 150γρ κοτοπουλο και τι να φας σε ενα 300γρ...?
> 
> αυτο με τα οργανα κτλ κτλ που ζωριζονται με την πρωτεινη δεν το καταλαβα.... εφοσον δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια μελετη σε υγιεις ανθρωπους που να λεει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με Χ γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.... 
> 
> και εφοσον και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ( 3 vs 6 ) θα παιρνεις την ιδια ποσοτητα....


 
σε μενα παντος μητσο δεν δουλεψε. γιαυτο ειπα και σε αλλο θεμα οτι μαλλων δεν δουλευει σε ολους το ιδιο, γιατι σε μενα τα 3 γευματα ειχαν ασχημα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## κουλης

> σε μενα παντος μητσο δεν δουλεψε. γιαυτο ειπα και σε αλλο θεμα οτι μαλλων δεν δουλευει σε ολους το ιδιο, γιατι σε μενα τα 3 γευματα ειχαν ασχημα αποτελεσματα.


εγω το μονο προβλημα που εχω με τα 3 γευματα ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχω πολυ ογκο φαγητου,και ετσι πριζεται η κοιλια μου και εξαφανιζονται τελειως οι κοιλιακοι μ :/

----------


## giannis64

για να βγαλεις συμπερασματα θα πρεπει να την κανεις αυτην την διατροφη για αρκετο καιρο, και να μπορεσεις να δεις τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Devil

> σε μενα παντος μητσο δεν δουλεψε. γιαυτο ειπα και σε αλλο θεμα οτι μαλλων δεν δουλευει σε ολους το ιδιο, γιατι σε μενα τα 3 γευματα ειχαν ασχημα αποτελεσματα.


νταξ.... εγω παει στο διαολο δεν εχω και πολλες θερμιδες...

εσυ πως διαολο τις βολεψες ολες εκεινες τις θερμιδες σε 3 γευματα....??????? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 


κοιτα εγω το κανω γιατι απλα δεν την παλευω να τρωω 100-150γρ κρεας τη φορα..... ειναι σαν να κανω διαιτα...!!!!

ουτε εχω το χρονο να τρωω καθε 2-3ωρες..... 

ετσι τις μαζεψα τις θερμιδες σε 3 γευματα στερεα... και 1 υγρο και ειμαι κομπλε απο τοτε.... και τρωω και υδατανθρακες πριν τον υπνο....χαχαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

ρεεεε. μην με δινεις!!!! :01. Unsure: 

για 3000 θερμιδες μιλαω, μπορει και λιγο λιγοτερες. δεν  μιλαω για τις πολλες.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ρεεεε. μην με δινεις!!!!
> 
> για 3000 θερμιδες μιλαω, μπορει και λιγο λιγοτερες. δεν  μιλαω για τις πολλες..


ουπςςςςςςςςς σορρυ.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

με 3000 και ειχες θεμα..... περιεργο.... :01. Unsure: 

εγω ειμαι καμποσο πανω απο 3000 τωρα..... αλλα νο προμπλεμ

τελικα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο ο οργανισμος του καθενος....

----------


## giannis64

κανε ενα ποστ ρε συ μητσο στο θεμα με τις διατροφες μας, με 3 γευματα και ροφημα να παρουμε ολοι μια ιδεα. ειναι πολυ σημαντικο μιας και πολλοι ειναι με προβλημα στα πολλα γευματα.

----------


## Creative

Ποιά είναι η διαφορα σε διατροφική αξία ανάμεσα στο μπούτι και στο στήθος στο κοτόπουλο;

Προφανώς είναι στο λίπος, αλλά είναι μόνο εκεί;

Μπορούμε δηλαδή να το αντικαταστήσουμε το στήθος με το μπούτι ή θα έχουμε προβλήμα με το λίπος;

----------


## Devil

> κανε ενα ποστ ρε συ μητσο στο θεμα με τις διατροφες μας, με 3 γευματα και ροφημα να παρουμε ολοι μια ιδεα. ειναι πολυ σημαντικο μιας και πολλοι ειναι με προβλημα στα πολλα γευματα.


γιαννη για κανε την μαγκια να μου δωσεις το λινκ.... γιατι ψαχνω σαν το @@@@... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  εχω φτασει 10 σελιδα και δεν το βρισκω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


edit: αστο γιαννη κομπλε το βρηκα

edit 2 : κομπλε την ποσταρα....

----------


## magdaline

> Ποιά είναι η διαφορα σε διατροφική αξία ανάμεσα στο μπούτι και στο στήθος στο κοτόπουλο;
> 
> Προφανώς είναι στο λίπος, αλλά είναι μόνο εκεί;
> 
> Μπορούμε δηλαδή να το αντικαταστήσουμε το στήθος με το μπούτι ή θα έχουμε προβλήμα με το λίπος;



Το στήθος περιέχει λιγότερες θερμίδες από το μπούτι

----------


## Creative

Μόνο στις θερμίδες είναι η διαφορά; :01. Unsure: 
Στη διατροφική αξία ποια είναι η διαφορά τους, δηλαδή ποιό απο τα δυο έχει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα πρωτεϊνης;

----------


## magdaline

> Μόνο στις θερμίδες είναι η διαφορά;
> Στη διατροφική αξία ποια είναι η διαφορά τους, δηλαδή ποιό απο τα δυο έχει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα πρωτεϊνης;


ίση πρωτεΐνη, αλλά διπλή ποσότητα λίπους και πολλής χοληστερίνης. :01. Sad:

----------


## arisfwtis

υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στα βραστα αυγα και στην ομελετα?(χωρις λαδι παντα)

τα βραστα θεωρουνται καλυτερη λυση?

----------


## κουλης

> υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στα βραστα αυγα και στην ομελετα?(χωρις λαδι παντα)
> 
> τα βραστα θεωρουνται καλυτερη λυση?


αγορινα και ωμα να τα φας του στομαχιου σου το ιδιο του κανει..... :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

> αγορινα και ωμα να τα φας του στομαχιου σου το ιδιο του κανει.....


εχεις ακουστα την σαλμονελα?

----------


## pan0z

> γιαννη για κανε την μαγκια να μου δωσεις το λινκ.... γιατι ψαχνω σαν το @@@@... εχω φτασει 10 σελιδα και δεν το βρισκω....
> 
> 
> edit: αστο γιαννη κομπλε το βρηκα
> 
> edit 2 : κομπλε την ποσταρα....


που το ποσταρες ρε συ ντεβιλ?

----------


## giannis64

οι διατροφες μας 

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

δεν ρωτησε για επιπτωσεις που μπορουν να εχουν μονο διατροφικη αξια.......

----------


## Devil

> υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στα βραστα αυγα και στην ομελετα?(χωρις λαδι παντα)
> 
> τα βραστα θεωρουνται καλυτερη λυση?


τα βραστα χωνευονται πιο ευκολα.... ειδικα ασπραδια...

----------


## Creative

> ίση πρωτεΐνη, αλλά διπλή ποσότητα λίπους και πολλής χοληστερίνης.


Αν βγάλεις την πέτσα πάλι το ίδιο είναι; :01. Unsure:

----------


## magdaline

> Αν βγάλεις την πέτσα πάλι το ίδιο είναι;


Δύσκολα μου βάζεις, δεν έχει ο μπαμπάς μου ορνιθοτροφείο :01. ROFL:

----------


## Creative

> Δύσκολα μου βάζεις, δεν έχει ο μπαμπάς μου ορνιθοτροφείο


Μπα μη το λες και η γιαγια που είναι στο χωριό και έχει κότες δεν ξέρει να μου πει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Τώρα πέρα από την πλάκα, το ρωτάω γιατί σκέφτομαι να το αντικαταστήσω και θέλω να ακούσω γνώμες για να δω αν αξίζει.

Πάντως, σε ευχαριστώ που απάντησες. :08. Toast:

----------


## freestyler

Παιδια γεια σας!!!
Ειμαι καινουριος και ειπα να ζητησω την δικη σας βοηθεια καλυτερα απο το να ρωτησω το καθε παιδαρελι-γυμναστη στο γυμναστηριο που το μονο που κανει εκει μεσα πλεον ειναι να γκομενιαριζει  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 
anyway...
ειμαι 24χρ. 1.88 και 68Kg
Παω γυμναστηριο απο τον Νοεμβρη (για φετος)
Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω καθολου να βαλω κιλα πανω μου ειναι τετοιος ο μεταβολισμος μου που δεν μενουν.
Σκεφτηκα να παρω μερικες πρωτεινες και σε μια συζητηση που ειχα με φιλο που ασχολειται χρονια μου ειπε να παρω για λιγο διαστημα πρωτεινες ογκου(βρωμικες) για να αυξησω λιγο το βαρος και μετα whey...
Βεβαια ξερω οτι η διατροφη ειναι το παν.
Ο μονος τροπος που καταφερα να βαρω μερικα κιλα προσφατα ειναι με κρεμες(αυτες που δινουν για τα μωρα)ειχε αποτελεσμα αλλα μου πεφτουν λιγο βαριες και δεν μπορω να ακολουθω παντα...
ποια ειναι η συμβουλη σας?ξερω οτι με τις ογκου παιρνει λιπος...αλλα δεν θα μου χρειαστει και λιγο απο αυτο?
και κατι τελευταιο και πολυ σημαντικο...
αυτα τα συμπληρωματα εχουν επιπλοκες?εννοω σε συκωτι νεφρα...οπως εχω ακουσει για κρεατινες...
και δεν πιστευω να ειδατε κατι ανεπιθυμητο απο την μεση και κατω  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε σεις ακολουθει κανεις σας διατροφη γραμμωσης με θερμιδες συντηρησης γυρω στις 3650???

ρωταω γιατι εκει παιζω και γω και θελω να βγαλω μια διατροφη(παρομοια,low carb)...γιατι αμα παω να την δημιουργησω μονος μου θα κανω 25 χρονια :01. ROFL: ...devil αμα μπορεις helpare με λιγο γιατι θα σε λιωσω στα pm :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## prt_sxs

> Παιδια γεια σας!!!
> Ειμαι καινουριος και ειπα να ζητησω την δικη σας βοηθεια καλυτερα απο το να ρωτησω το καθε παιδαρελι-γυμναστη στο γυμναστηριο που το μονο που κανει εκει μεσα πλεον ειναι να γκομενιαριζει  
> anyway...
> ειμαι 24χρ. 1.88 και 68Kg
> Παω γυμναστηριο απο τον Νοεμβρη (για φετος)
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω καθολου να βαλω κιλα πανω μου ειναι τετοιος ο μεταβολισμος μου που δεν μενουν.
> Σκεφτηκα να παρω μερικες πρωτεινες και σε μια συζητηση που ειχα με φιλο που ασχολειται χρονια μου ειπε να παρω για λιγο διαστημα πρωτεινες ογκου(βρωμικες) για να αυξησω λιγο το βαρος και μετα whey...
> Βεβαια ξερω οτι η διατροφη ειναι το παν.
> Ο μονος τροπος που καταφερα να βαρω μερικα κιλα προσφατα ειναι με κρεμες(αυτες που δινουν για τα μωρα)ειχε αποτελεσμα αλλα μου πεφτουν λιγο βαριες και δεν μπορω να ακολουθω παντα...
> ...


1.88  68κιλα...?:O
πρεπει να δεις τις θερμιδες συντιρησης σ κ μετα να αυξισεις τις θερμιδες παραπανο για να βαλεις κιλα...
ειχα κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα γι αυτο σ τα λεω..
ακομη δεν ειμαι πολυ καλα στα κιλα μ αλλα εχω τρομερη προοδο...
καταρχας δεν θελει βιασινη δεν χρειαζεται δλδ να περνεις πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο αυτες  θα χρειαζεσαι γτ ετσι θα βαλεις πολλα λιπη...
θελει απλα πολυ αφοσιοση στην διατροφη σ χωρις να χανεις κανενα προβλημα...
γτ δεν μπορεις να λες πως ο μεταβολισμος σ ειναι πολυ καλος...καθως τον οριζεις εσυ...σε καμια περιπτοση μην παρεις πρωτεινη ογκου τοσο για τα λεφτα οσο κ για τα λιπη π θα σ βαλει...
παρε κανονικη πρωτεινη καθαρη κ βαζε μεσα κ δεξτροζη(γλυκοζη)μετα την πρωπονηση....!!!
τα δυο πιο ρεσπεκτ πραγματα για να βαλεις κιλα ειναι βρωμη κ μπανανες(οχι πανω απο δυο την ημερα ομως)..
ρωτα κ τα αλλα παιδια ομως γνωριζουν πιο πολλα...!!!
κ ψαξου κ λιγο μεσα στο φορυμ για να δεις τι παιζει με τις πρωτεινες εχει πολλα ποστς...!!!

----------


## gregmogan

το κοτόπουλο μπούτι κάνει την ίδια δουλεία με το στήθος? αναφέρομε στην διατροφική άξια ......

----------


## eri_87

> ρε σεις ακολουθει κανεις σας διατροφη γραμμωσης με θερμιδες συντηρησης γυρω στις 3650???
> 
> ρωταω γιατι εκει παιζω και γω και θελω να βγαλω μια διατροφη(παρομοια,low carb)...γιατι αμα παω να την δημιουργησω μονος μου θα κανω 25 χρονια...devil αμα μπορεις helpare με λιγο γιατι θα σε λιωσω στα pm


Γιατί δεν αρχίζεις απλά μειώνοντας λίγο τον υδ/κα σε κάθε γεύμα;;; Είναι το πιο απλό... Και στο τέλος κάθε βδομάδας ζύγισμα να δεις πώς πάει!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> ρε σεις ακολουθει κανεις σας διατροφη γραμμωσης με θερμιδες συντηρησης γυρω στις 3650???
> 
> ρωταω γιατι εκει παιζω και γω και θελω να βγαλω μια διατροφη(παρομοια,low carb)...γιατι αμα παω να την δημιουργησω μονος μου θα κανω 25 χρονια...devil αμα μπορεις helpare με λιγο γιατι θα σε λιωσω στα pm


αμα ελεγες και κιλα ηλικια bf κτλ κτλ....

νταξ μια low carb δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο.... βαζεις υδατανθρακες πριν και μετα την προπονηση και οι αλλες θερμιδες απο λιπαρα.... κρατας την πρωτεινη ως εχει....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αμα ελεγες και κιλα ηλικια bf κτλ κτλ....
> 
> νταξ μια low carb δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο.... βαζεις υδατανθρακες πριν και μετα την προπονηση και οι αλλες θερμιδες απο λιπαρα.... κρατας την πρωτεινη ως εχει....


να τος :01. Razz: 

αμα εχεις χρονο και θες απλα βοηθα με.

λοιπον ηλικια 19,5, κιλα 93,υψος 1.82...bf δεν εχω ιδεα,δεν εχω κανει μετρηση...αμα 

μπορεις να το επαληθευσεις οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι οντως περιπου 3650 ή εχω 

κανει μαμακια?

για υ/ες πριν την προπονα εχω διαβασει οτι αποτρεπουν τη λιπολυση





> Γιατί δεν αρχίζεις απλά μειώνοντας λίγο τον υδ/κα σε κάθε γεύμα;;; Είναι το πιο απλό... Και στο τέλος κάθε βδομάδας ζύγισμα να δεις πώς πάει!


θελω κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο γιαυτο δε το κανω αυτο...θελω να ξερω με περισσοτερη ακριβεια που παταω...αμα το κανω ετσι θα εχω σκαμπανεβασμαστα στις θερμιδες

----------


## Devil

στα 3000 εισαι συντηρηση....

την αποτρεπουν....οκ και τι εγινε? :01. Mr. Green: 

και μετα την προπονηση αμα τους παρεις το ιδιο κανουν :01. Wink: 

πριν απο την προπονηση εγω λεω να τους βαλεις για να βγαλεις μια προπονηση της προκοπης και να κην σερνεσαι στα πατωματα..... :01. Mr. Green: 

ξεκινα με κανα 200γρ πρωτεινη.... αλλα τοσα γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα....
και κανα 150γρ λιπαρα.... και αμα θες να κοψεις κατεβαζεις σιγα σιγα λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες.....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> στα 3000 εισαι συντηρηση....
> 
> την αποτρεπουν....οκ και τι εγινε?
> 
> και μετα την προπονηση αμα τους παρεις το ιδιο κανουν
> 
> *πριν απο την προπονηση εγω λεω να τους βαλεις για να βγαλεις μια προπονηση της προκοπης και να κην σερνεσαι στα πατωματα*.....
> 
> ξεκινα με κανα 200γρ πρωτεινη.... αλλα τοσα γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα....
> και κανα 150γρ λιπαρα.... και αμα θες να κοψεις κατεβαζεις σιγα σιγα λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες.....


με εχεις υποτιμησει μου φαινεται :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green: 

200γρ πρωτεινη ειναι πολλα ισως για μενα :01. Unsure: αλλα οκ εφοσον κοβω απο τα αλλα θα ανεβασω πρωτεινη,καπου εκει θα παιζω....τωρα για υ/ες λεω να ξεκινησω απο 150 και κατω γιατι θα κανω 10 χρονια να χασω κιλα :08. Turtle: 

σχετικα τωρα με το προγραμμα προπονησης,εχω μια απορια....εκει που ειχες βρει το προγραμμα του Lane ελεγε οτι το κανει κ στη γραμμωση??γτ λεω να το συνεχισω...μαμαει

----------


## jimmy007

> με εχεις υποτιμησει μου φαινεται
> 
> 200γρ πρωτεινη ειναι πολλα ισως για μενααλλα οκ εφοσον κοβω απο τα αλλα θα ανεβασω πρωτεινη,καπου εκει θα παιζω....τωρα για υ/ες λεω να ξεκινησω απο 150 και κατω γιατι θα κανω 10 χρονια να χασω κιλα



Μια χαρά είναι τα 200 γρ πρωτείνη για 93 κιλά. Επίσης,μην νομίζεις ότι αν παίρνεις υδ/κες δεν μπορείς να χάσεις λίπος όντας υποθερμιδικά....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Μια χαρά είναι τα 200 γρ πρωτείνη για 93 κιλά. Επίσης,μην νομίζεις ότι αν παίρνεις υδ/κες δεν μπορείς να χάσεις λίπος όντας υποθερμιδικά....


 να φανταστεις οτι μεχρι τωρα αντε να επαιρνα στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων 1,5γρ/κιλο :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> με εχεις υποτιμησει μου φαινεται
> 
> 200γρ πρωτεινη ειναι πολλα ισως για μενααλλα οκ εφοσον κοβω απο τα αλλα θα ανεβασω πρωτεινη,καπου εκει θα παιζω....τωρα για υ/ες λεω να ξεκινησω απο 150 και κατω γιατι θα κανω 10 χρονια να χασω κιλα
> 
> σχετικα τωρα με το προγραμμα προπονησης,εχω μια απορια....εκει που ειχες βρει το προγραμμα μου Lane ελεγε οτι το κανει κ στη γραμμωση??γτ λεω να το συνεχισω...μαμαει


κρατα τα 200γρ....

εγω λεω να αρχησεις απο 200γρ υδατανθρακα..... για να εχεις να κοψεις στην πορεια.... ηδη με 3000 θα εισαι υποθερμιδικα αν βαλεις και την προπονηση και την αεροβια μεσα.....

το βρηκα απο αλλο φορουμ.... δεν ελεγε κατι για γρμμωση....

για εμενα συνεχισε το οπως ειναι..... :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> να φανταστεις οτι μεχρι τωρα αντε να επαιρνα στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων 1,5γρ/κιλο


αμα θες την ανεβαζεις στα 2γρ ανα κιλο και αυξανεις τα λιπαρα για να φτασεις τις θερμιδες που θες....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> κρατα τα 200γρ....
> 
> εγω λεω να αρχησεις απο 200γρ υδατανθρακα..... για να εχεις να κοψεις στην πορεια.... ηδη με 3000 θα εισαι υποθερμιδικα αν βαλεις και την προπονηση και την αεροβια μεσα.....
> 
> το βρηκα απο αλλο φορουμ.... δεν ελεγε κατι για γρμμωση....
> 
> για εμενα συνεχισε το οπως ειναι.....


βασικα επδ ειμαι λιγο στοκακος και δεν ξερω πως να την ξεκινησω,θα βρω καμια αλλη διατροφη απο εδω μεσα κοντα στις θερμιδες μου και θα κανω κατι παρομοιο

----------


## exkaliber

βρωμη με γευση σαν του mp εχει δοκιμασει κανενας?
τι λενε??

----------


## freestyler

> 1.88  68κιλα...?:O
> πρεπει να δεις τις θερμιδες συντιρησης σ κ μετα να αυξισεις τις θερμιδες παραπανο για να βαλεις κιλα...
> ειχα κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα γι αυτο σ τα λεω..
> ακομη δεν ειμαι πολυ καλα στα κιλα μ αλλα εχω τρομερη προοδο...
> καταρχας δεν θελει βιασινη δεν χρειαζεται δλδ να περνεις πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο αυτες  θα χρειαζεσαι γτ ετσι θα βαλεις πολλα λιπη...
> θελει απλα πολυ αφοσιοση στην διατροφη σ χωρις να χανεις κανενα προβλημα...
> γτ δεν μπορεις να λες πως ο μεταβολισμος σ ειναι πολυ καλος...καθως τον οριζεις εσυ...σε καμια περιπτοση μην παρεις πρωτεινη ογκου τοσο για τα λεφτα οσο κ για τα λιπη π θα σ βαλει...
> παρε κανονικη πρωτεινη καθαρη κ βαζε μεσα κ δεξτροζη(γλυκοζη)μετα την πρωπονηση....!!!
> τα δυο πιο ρεσπεκτ πραγματα για να βαλεις κιλα ειναι βρωμη κ μπανανες(οχι πανω απο δυο την ημερα ομως)..
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση και την βοηθεια σου....
Αστα...καταραμενες πανελληνιες...
Οταν εδωσα στα 18 μου εχασα γυρω στα 10 κιλα απο 75 που ημουν...Καταφερα προσφατα με τις κρεμες που ειπα να φτασω μεχρι τα 73...
Ειμαι πολυ αδυνατος αλλα ο σωματοτυπος μου ειναι ανοιχτες πλατες ψιλογραμμωση γενικα σε κοιλιακους και στηθος.Το στηθος μου ειναι λες και κανω γυμναστικη πολυ καιρο...αφου παντα εκανα αυτη την μ*λακια που κανουν αθλητες που το κουνανε μονοι τους (  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  πορνο το εκανα).Αν κανω λιγο γυμναστικη πεταγονται αμεσως οι μυς αλλα χωρις κανενα κιλακι δεν γινεται...
Η βρωμη ειναι αυτη που βρισκουμε και στα super market ετσι?Θα την δοκιμασω...
Παντως αυτες τις κρεμες για τα μωρα που κοιταγα τωρα στα 100γρ σκονης περιεχουν 70γρ υδατανθρακες...αλλα ρε παιδι μου τρωω μια και μετα για δυομιση ωρες ειμαι σκασμενος...κανα-δυο τοστακια τυρι ζαμπον φανταζομαι βοηθανε...στο ενδιαμεσο γενικα
Διαιτολογος μου τις ειχε συστησει...
κανα-δυο τοστακια τυρι ζαμπον φανταζομαι βοηθανε...στο ενδιαμεσο γενικα
Θα παω τωρα να δω για καμια πρωτεινη (καθαρη μονο) διαβασα εδω μεσα αυτο που ειπες και εσυ για βρωμη και μπανανες...Τωρα κοιταω να βρω κανενα μαγαζακι της προκοπης εδω κοντα που μενω...ποσο βαριεμαι τον πωλητη που λογικα θα με πριξει να πουλησει οτι θελει...

----------


## xtakias660

Να κανω μια ερωτηση τι ειδους ζυγαριες εχετε και ζιγιζετε τις ποσοτητες φαγητου?και που θα βρω κ εγω να παρω μια?τωρα καθομαι και βγαζω στο περιπου την ποσοτητα και δε λεει ετσι....

----------


## DimitrisT

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση τι ειδους ζυγαριες εχετε και ζιγιζετε τις ποσοτητες φαγητου?και που θα βρω κ εγω να παρω μια?τωρα καθομαι και βγαζω στο περιπου την ποσοτητα και δε λεει ετσι....


Εγω εχω μια ψηφιακη (και καλα για να το παιζω καποιος  :01. Razz: ), την ειχα αγορασει απο ενα καταστημα ηλεκτρικων ειδων.
Αμα πας και ρωτησεις σιγουρα θα εχουν καποια να σου δειξουν.

Υ.Γ. Το καλο ειναι οτι μπορεις να μηδενιζεις το βαρος ανα πασα στιγμη και δεν μπλεκεις με αφαιρεσεις! Απλα βαζεις το μπολακι, μηδενιζεις και αρχιζεις το ζυγισμα!

----------


## Marine

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση και την βοηθεια σου....
> Αστα...καταραμενες πανελληνιες...
> Οταν εδωσα στα 18 μου εχασα γυρω στα 10 κιλα απο 75 που ημουν...Καταφερα προσφατα με τις κρεμες που ειπα να φτασω μεχρι τα 73...
> Ειμαι πολυ αδυνατος αλλα ο σωματοτυπος μου ειναι ανοιχτες πλατες ψιλογραμμωση γενικα σε κοιλιακους και στηθος.Το στηθος μου ειναι λες και κανω γυμναστικη πολυ καιρο...αφου παντα εκανα αυτη την μ*λακια που κανουν αθλητες που το κουνανε μονοι τους (     πορνο το εκανα).Αν κανω λιγο γυμναστικη πεταγονται αμεσως οι μυς αλλα χωρις κανενα κιλακι δεν γινεται...
> Η βρωμη ειναι αυτη που βρισκουμε και στα super market ετσι?Θα την δοκιμασω...
> Παντως αυτες τις κρεμες για τα μωρα που κοιταγα τωρα στα 100γρ σκονης περιεχουν 70γρ υδατανθρακες...αλλα ρε παιδι μου τρωω μια και μετα για δυομιση ωρες ειμαι σκασμενος...κανα-δυο τοστακια τυρι ζαμπον φανταζομαι βοηθανε...στο ενδιαμεσο γενικα
> Διαιτολογος μου τις ειχε συστησει...
> κανα-δυο τοστακια τυρι ζαμπον φανταζομαι βοηθανε...στο ενδιαμεσο γενικα
> Θα παω τωρα να δω για καμια πρωτεινη (καθαρη μονο) διαβασα εδω μεσα αυτο που ειπες και εσυ για βρωμη και μπανανες...Τωρα κοιταω να βρω κανενα μαγαζακι της προκοπης εδω κοντα που μενω...ποσο βαριεμαι τον πωλητη που λογικα θα με πριξει να πουλησει οτι θελει...


οι ξηροι καρποι ειναι φιλοι σου.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eri_87

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση τι ειδους ζυγαριες εχετε και ζιγιζετε τις ποσοτητες φαγητου?και που θα βρω κ εγω να παρω μια?τωρα καθομαι και βγαζω στο περιπου την ποσοτητα και δε λεει ετσι....


Έχω ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά κουζίνας... Σε όλα τα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρικά είδη έχουν και σε κάποια μεγάλα σ.μάρκετ. Κατά καιρούς φέρνει κ στο Λιντλ, από εκεί την πήρα στα 10ε.

----------


## 1911 2011

Παιδιά έψαξα αρκετά για πρόγραμμα γράμμωσης χωρίς συμπληρώματα αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι!( ίσως να έχει και να μου διέφυγε)  αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει σας παρακαλώ

----------


## Galthazar

> Παιδιά έψαξα αρκετά για πρόγραμμα γράμμωσης χωρίς συμπληρώματα αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι!( ίσως να έχει και να μου διέφυγε)  αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει σας παρακαλώ


σε αυτο το φορουμ εψαξες??

----------


## 1911 2011

> σε αυτο το φορουμ εψαξες??


 Εε ναι! Επαναλαμβάνω να είναι χωρίς συμπληρώματα και όπως επίσης είπα μπορεί να υπάρχει και να μου διαφεύγει και για αυτό ρώτησα αν μπορεί να με διευκολύνει κάποιος που ξέρει σίγουρα

----------


## prt_sxs

το κοκκιναδη του αυγου δεν εχει κορεσμενα λιπαρα..?
γιαννη αν θελεις απαντησε κ εδω...!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Devil

^^^

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...85%CE%B3%CE%B1

----------


## prt_sxs

> ^^^
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...85%CE%B3%CE%B1


Πρωτ:6 Λιπη:5 Υδατ:1 Χολιστερ:218
κορεσμενα...?

----------


## jimmy007

> Πρωτ:6 Λιπη:5 Υδατ:1 Χολιστερ:218
> κορεσμενα...?


Περίπου το 1/3, δηλαδή κάπου στο 1,5 γρ...

----------


## Gaspari

Προσωπικά στον όγκο είμαι.. Τρώω σαν βόδι, όχι αστεία. Τα αυγά που έχω είναι ελάχιστα όπως και οι τόνοι. Αυγά τρώω 2 ασπράδια την εβδομάδα όπως και τόνο..

----------


## SeXperT

> Προσωπικά στον όγκο είμαι.. Τρώω σαν βόδι, όχι αστεία. Τα αυγά που έχω είναι ελάχιστα όπως και οι τόνοι. Αυγά τρώω 2 ασπράδια την εβδομάδα όπως και τόνο..


και πως την βγαζεις αλλιως? ολη μερα κρεας?

----------


## Gaspari

> και πως την βγαζεις αλλιως? ολη μερα κρεας?


Κάπως έτσι..

----------


## Marine

καμια αλλη πηγη υδατανθρακα εκτος απο πατατα-ρυζι-μακαρονια-βρωμη?

----------


## exkaliber

αναμεσα σε ενα σαντουιτς  σουβλακι ή χωριατικο λουκανικο,τι θα διαλεγατε και γτ?

----------


## Ramrod

> αναμεσα σε ενα σαντουιτς  σουβλακι ή χωριατικο λουκανικο,τι θα διαλεγατε και γτ?


Σουβλάκι εννοείται...Πιο καθαρό κρέας!

----------


## SeXperT

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως θα κανω σωστοτερες και πιο ακριβεις μετρησεις σε σημεια του σωματος, οπως στηθος, χερια, βραχιονες, μεση, κοιλια, ποδια, ωμοι... αν ξεχναω κατι ας με συμπληρωσει καποιος...

----------


## exkaliber

σουβλακι  ή κοντοσουβλι???

εδω σε θελω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> σουβλακι  ή κοντοσουβλι???
> 
> εδω σε θελω


Σουβλάκι...

Το κοντοσουβλι είναι λιγότερο καθαρό και πιο ακριβό... :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

> Σουβλάκι...
> 
> Το κοντοσουβλι είναι λιγότερο καθαρό και πιο ακριβό...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

οκ
παω να παρω και τα 3 και θα κανω ενα ρεβιου

----------


## tommygunz

> καμια αλλη πηγη υδατανθρακα εκτος απο πατατα-ρυζι-μακαρονια-βρωμη?


Φασόλια, γλυκοπατάτα (αν και αυτήν ελλάδα δε τη συναντάς και πάρα πολύ στα ουπερμάρκετ). Και άλλα όσπρια υπάρχουν, απλά φασόλια είναι από τα καλύτερα γιατί έχουνε και από τα καλύτερα προφίλ αμινοξέων από τα όσπρια (ο Yates τα τιμούσε).

----------


## κουλης

> Φασόλια, γλυκοπατάτα (αν και αυτήν ελλάδα δε τη συναντάς και πάρα πολύ στα ουπερμάρκετ). Και άλλα όσπρια υπάρχουν, απλά φασόλια είναι από τα καλύτερα γιατί έχουνε και από τα καλύτερα προφίλ αμινοξέων από τα όσπρια (ο Yates τα τιμούσε).


και λιγο ψωμακι ολικης ενειωτε δν κανει κακο  :01. Smile Wide:  του θεου ειναι...... :01. Wink:

----------


## eri_87

> καμια αλλη πηγη υδατανθρακα εκτος απο πατατα-ρυζι-μακαρονια-βρωμη?





> Φασόλια, γλυκοπατάτα (αν και αυτήν ελλάδα δε τη συναντάς και πάρα πολύ στα ουπερμάρκετ). Και άλλα όσπρια υπάρχουν, απλά φασόλια είναι από τα καλύτερα γιατί έχουνε και από τα καλύτερα προφίλ αμινοξέων από τα όσπρια (ο Yates τα τιμούσε).


Επίσης ρυζογκοφρέτες, πλιγούρι (σιτάρι κομμένο), σιτάρι ολόκληρο, κουσκους... Φασόλια είναι και διάφορα είδη, οπότε υπάρχει ποικιλία, παρόλο που οι περισσότεροι κολλάνε σε ρύζι-πατάτα-βρώμη...

----------


## κουλης

προσωπικα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ σιταρι :01. Mr. Green: ! αλλα θελει παρα πολυ ωρα βρασιμο το ατιμο :/

----------


## Gaspari

Πρίν πάω σε διατροφολόγο και πρίν αρχίσω τα personal, έτρωγα αυγά, είχα πάρει μια φορά πρωτεϊνη της ΟΝ, μαλακίες όλη μέρα..Το πρωί έβαζα 50γρ πρωτεϊνη και στο δεύτερο είχα 15.. Τέτοιες διαφορές..
Πράγμα που το πρωί δεν την χρειάζεται κ τόση κ την αποβάλει μέσω ούρων.
Οπότε τσάμπα η κυρία whey..

Συμπλήρωμα πρωτεϊνης είναι για άτομα που δεν έχουν χρόνο για τα γεύματα τους στο να τα κάνουν σωστά ως προς "την ώρα τους". Ωστόσο, προσπαθήστε ο οργανισμός σας να μην συνηθήζει συνέχεια τα ίδια κ τα ίδια.. (πχ. θα φάω κ σήμερα 500 αυγά και 40 τόνους κλπ)
Τα γεύματα σας να έχουν ίδια έστω και στο περίπου πρωτεϊνη με κάθε άλλο ώστε να υπάρχει σωστή κατανομή των συστατικών, βιταμινών, πρωτεϊνών και οτιδήποτε άλλο.

**Off topic maybe?*

----------


## SeXperT

gasp εχεις ενα δικιο σε αυτα που λες... μεγαλο μαλιστα, αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ο οργανισμος δεν καταλαβαινει φαγητα... ολη μερα μακαρονια με τονο να τρως θα καταλαβει πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα...

αλλα απο την αλλη νομιζω κι εγω οτι ειναι σωστο να αλλαζουμε τα τροφημα χωρις να αλλαζουμε τις θρεπτικες αξιες...

----------


## SeXperT

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως θα κανω σωστοτερες και πιο ακριβεις μετρησεις σε σημεια του σωματος, οπως στηθος, χερια, βραχιονες, μεση, κοιλια, ποδια, ωμοι... αν ξεχναω κατι ας με συμπληρωσει καποιος...



someone?

----------


## aepiskeptis

Τα γεύματα σας να έχουν ίδια έστω και στο περίπου πρωτεϊνη με κάθε άλλο ώστε να υπάρχει σωστή κατανομή των συστατικών, βιταμινών, πρωτεϊνών και οτιδήποτε άλλο.


Δλδ χρειαζεσαι την ιδια πρωτεινη το πρωι, το μεσημερι, μετα την προπονηση και την ιδια ποσοτητα την Κυριακη που ολη μερα εισαι ή στο γραφειο σου στο πσ ή στον καναπε?

Ναι.... Μαλλον Οχι

Στοιχεια Α. ανισες δοσεις πρωτεινης δινουν μεγαλυτελη πρωτεινοσυνθεση πηγες Α. Λαινε Νορτον Β. Μακ Ντοναλντ Γ. Μπεραρντι Δ. εμπειρικα ολοι οσοι κανουν ΙΦ και μετα την προπονηση τρωνε πανω απο 100γρ πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα.

Επισης αλλο γουει, αλλο αυγα, αλλο γουει σε νερο, αλλο γουει σε νερο με λαδι και γαλα, αλλο γουει κατα τη διαρκεια ενος γευματος, αλλο γουει με κρεμα γαλακτος κ αυγα και αλλο γουει + βρωμη + αυγα+ τυρι

αλλοι χρονοι χωνευσης, αλλη απορροφηση.

αλλα ενζυμα χρειαζεσαι, αλλα αμινοξεα για πρωτεινοσυνθεση, αλλη πρωτεινοδιασπαση εχεις, αλλα πολλα

----------


## Gaspari

> gasp εχεις ενα δικιο σε αυτα που λες... μεγαλο μαλιστα, αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι *ο οργανισμος δεν καταλαβαινει φαγητα...* ολη μερα μακαρονια με τονο να τρως θα καταλαβει πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα...
> 
> αλλα απο την αλλη νομιζω κι εγω οτι ειναι σωστο να αλλαζουμε τα τροφημα χωρις να αλλαζουμε τις θρεπτικες αξιες...


Αυτό που λες φίλε μου, δεν ισχύει.. Πρόσφατα φίλος μου έκανε μια εξέταση, δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται να σου πω και την αλήθεια, για τις τροφές.. Και του έβγαλε πως το κοτόπουλο ο οργανισμός του το μετατρέπει σε λίπος.. Άσε, εφιάλτης....

----------


## Pavlos17

> Αυτό που λες φίλε μου, δεν ισχύει.. Πρόσφατα φίλος μου έκανε μια εξέταση, δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται να σου πω και την αλήθεια, για τις τροφές.. Και του έβγαλε πως το κοτόπουλο ο οργανισμός του το μετατρέπει σε λίπος.. Άσε, εφιάλτης....


ΝΤΟΙΝΓ?

----------


## Gaspari

> Τα γεύματα σας να έχουν ίδια έστω και στο περίπου πρωτεϊνη με κάθε άλλο ώστε να υπάρχει σωστή κατανομή των συστατικών, βιταμινών, πρωτεϊνών και οτιδήποτε άλλο.
> 
> 
> Δλδ χρειαζεσαι την ιδια πρωτεινη το πρωι, το μεσημερι, μετα την προπονηση και την ιδια ποσοτητα την Κυριακη που ολη μερα εισαι ή στο γραφειο σου στο πσ ή στον καναπε?
> 
> Ναι.... Μαλλον Οχι
> 
> Στοιχεια Α. ανισες δοσεις πρωτεινης δινουν μεγαλυτελη πρωτεινοσυνθεση πηγες Α. Λαινε Νορτον Β. Μακ Ντοναλντ Γ. Μπεραρντι Δ. εμπειρικα ολοι οσοι κανουν ΙΦ και μετα την προπονηση τρωνε πανω απο 100γρ πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα.
> 
> ...


Δηλάδή θέλεις να μου πείς πως μέρα ανεύ προπόνησης εσύ μειώνεις και την πρωτεϊνη που λαμβάνεις; Απο που τα διάβασες αυτά; Βέβαια, δεν έχουμε ίδιες ανάγκες οταν δεν πηγαίνουμε προπόνηση αλλά δεν κόβουμε πρωτεϊνη..Όσο πρέπει, παίρνεις.. Βέβαια άμα μου είσαι 60 κιλά κ πέρνεις 500γρ πρωτεϊνη την ημέρα γιατί είσαι χαζός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο επειδή πιστεύεις πως η πολύ πρωτεϊνη κάνει καλό ή έχεις ταχύτερη μυϊκη ανάπτυξη, τότε είσαι βαθιά ανοιχτομένος.. Τέλος πάντων, ας σταματήσω εδώ μην γίνουν και τυχών συστάσεις για off topic.

----------


## Gaspari

> ΝΤΟΙΝΓ?


Όχι σε μένα, στον εξεταστή και συνάμα στα αποτελέσματα αυτά..

----------


## aepiskeptis

δε με καταλαβες μου φαινεται

αναφερομαι σε απορροφηση και χρηση για πρωτεινοσυνθεση

γιατι νευριαζεις φιλε μου, νομιζεις οτι ξερεις κατι νομιζω οτι ξερω κατι, γιατι δε ρωτας

τεσπα φαε 30 χ6 180 μια χαρα εισαι τι μενοιαζει εμενα

δλδ εγω που τρωω 50 και 150 εχω προβλημα? 

και δεν ειμαι χαζος πιστεψε με

----------


## Devil

> Τα γεύματα σας να έχουν ίδια έστω και στο περίπου πρωτεϊνη με κάθε άλλο ώστε να υπάρχει σωστή κατανομή των συστατικών, βιταμινών, πρωτεϊνών και οτιδήποτε άλλο.
> 
> 
> Δλδ χρειαζεσαι την ιδια πρωτεινη το πρωι, το μεσημερι, μετα την προπονηση και την ιδια ποσοτητα την Κυριακη που ολη μερα εισαι ή στο γραφειο σου στο πσ ή στον καναπε?
> 
> Ναι.... Μαλλον Οχι
> 
> Στοιχεια Α. ανισες δοσεις πρωτεινης δινουν μεγαλυτελη πρωτεινοσυνθεση πηγες Α. Λαινε Νορτον Β. Μακ Ντοναλντ Γ. *Μπεραρντι* Δ. εμπειρικα ολοι οσοι κανουν ΙΦ και μετα την προπονηση τρωνε πανω απο 100γρ πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα.
> 
> ...



αυτος ειναι βλακας.....  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gaspari

> δε με καταλαβες μου φαινεται
> 
> αναφερομαι σε απορροφηση και χρηση για πρωτεινοσυνθεση
> 
> γιατι νευριαζεις φιλε μου, νομιζεις οτι ξερεις κατι νομιζω οτι ξερω κατι, γιατι δε ρωτας
> 
> τεσπα φαε 30 χ6 180 μια χαρα εισαι τι μενοιαζει εμενα
> 
> δλδ εγω που τρωω 50 και 150 εχω προβλημα? 
> ...


Παράδειγμα έφερα μεγάλε, μην παρεξηγούμαστε..  :01. Smile: 
Ωστόσο, ας θέσω ενα ερώτημα... Δεν μου λες κύριε, η υπερβολική λήψη πρωτεϊνης τι φέρει σαν αποτέλεσμα; Εκτός αυτού κ αλλη μια.. Υπερβολική λήψη πρωτεϊνης που λαμβάνεται απο κάποιο γεύμα (πχ πρωινό), δεν αποβάλεται η περιττή απο τον οργανισμό μέσω ούρων; Κάνω κάποιο λάθος;

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Παράδειγμα έφερα μεγάλε, μην παρεξηγούμαστε.. 
> Ωστόσο, ας θέσω ενα ερώτημα... Δεν μου λες κύριε, η υπερβολική λήψη πρωτεϊνης τι φέρει σαν αποτέλεσμα; Εκτός αυτού κ αλλη μια.. Υπερβολική λήψη πρωτεϊνης που λαμβάνεται απο κάποιο γεύμα (πχ πρωινό), δεν αποβάλεται η περιττή απο τον οργανισμό μέσω ούρων; Κάνω κάποιο λάθος;


καπου κανεις κατι λαθος.
η πρωτεινη διασπαται συμφωνεις? στο στομαχι, δλδ τι λες οτι ουρας αμινοξεα?

εννοεις οτι ορας αζωτουχες ενωσεις απο τη διασπαση την πρωτεινης και ουρια κτλ? 

Βιοχημικα τι γινεται?

----------


## aepiskeptis

Η περισσεια πρωτεινης θα αποθηκευτει ως λιπος

Πως καθοριζεις την υπερβολικη? την περισσεια?

επισης μετα τη διασπαση τι γινεται?

----------


## Gaspari

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι στο οτι η επιπλέον πρωτεϊνη, θα αποβληθεί απ τον οργανισμό μιας και είναι άχρηστη αλλά και μπορεί να σου κάνει κακό στα νεφρά και φυσικά να αποθηκευτεί και σαν λίπος όπως προανέφερε ο προηγούμενος.. 
Τέλος, θέλω να φτάσω στο οτι εφόσον υπάρχει σωστή διατροφή δεν χρειάζονται επιπλέον πράγματα, συμπληρώματα πρωτεϊνης πχ ή υδατάνθρακα.. Παράδειγμα; γνωστός μου πήγε και πήρε muscletech πρωτεϊνη αύξησης βάρους και όλη μέρα στην ουσία είναι με ενα σάντουϊτς και κανά γάλα ή καμία μαλακίτσα ακόμα..

----------


## Manos1989

> Αυτό που λες φίλε μου, δεν ισχύει.. Πρόσφατα φίλος μου έκανε μια εξέταση, δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται να σου πω και την αλήθεια, για τις τροφές.. Και του έβγαλε πως το κοτόπουλο ο οργανισμός του το μετατρέπει σε λίπος.. Άσε, εφιάλτης....


Πόσες μαλακίες θα βρουν ακόμα για να παίρνουν λεφτά .............τι άκυρο είναι πάλι αυτό?
Είχα κάνει κι εγώ μία παρόμοια εξέταση και μου είχε βγάλει ότι με παχαίνει το .....λάχανο!
166 κιλά μοσχάρι ήμουν και βρήκαμε ποιος έφταιγε! ΤΟ ΛΑΧΑΝΟ!

----------


## Devil

> Πόσες μαλακίες θα βρουν ακόμα για να παίρνουν λεφτά .............τι άκυρο είναι πάλι αυτό?
> Είχα κάνει κι εγώ μία παρόμοια εξέταση και μου είχε βγάλει ότι με παχαίνει το .....λάχανο!
> 166 κιλά μοσχάρι ήμουν και βρήκαμε ποιος έφταιγε! *ΤΟ ΛΑΧΑΝΟ!*


το κοκκινο η' το πρασινο λαχανο?????? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι στο οτι η επιπλέον πρωτεϊνη, θα αποβληθεί απ τον οργανισμό μιας και είναι άχρηστη ..



σου ξαναλεω οτι η περισσεια πρωτεινης δεν απορριπτεται αλλα αποθηκευεται ως λιπος.

και σου ξαναλεω καθορισε μου την περισσεια

απο τι εξαρταται για ενα ατομο η τιμη-ποσοτητα της περισσειας? και ειναι η ιδια τιμη για ολο τον πληθυσμο?

σου δινω 3 ηιντσ: 1. τιμες τεστοστερονης 2.ηλικια ατομου και φυλλο 3. εκκρισεις ΗCL αι παγρεατικων οξεων-ενζυμων

υπαρχουν κ αλλα

πως θα εξαρτηθει η απορροφησει της πρωτεινης απο την τεστοστερονη? Η απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν εξαρταται η απορροφηση, αλλα η πρωτεινοσυνθεση. Ουπσ!

----------


## SeXperT

όλα ειναι σχετικα...

----------


## RAMBO

_Θερμίδες  197 kcal10__0gr_ *ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΗ* 19,00 grØ_38%_
*(ΤΡΥΠΤΟΦΑΝΗ)*0,3 grØ_90%_
*ΛΙΠΟΣ*14,00 grØ_22%_
*( Ω -3 λ.ο)*2700 mgØ_60%_
*ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ* 0 grØ_0%_
*ΧΟΛΗΣΤΕΡΙΝΗ*70 mgØ_23%_
*ΝΑΤΡΙΟ*0 mg Ø_0%_
*ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ Α*13 mcg Ø_2%_
*ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ* *C*3,5 mg Ø_6%_
*ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ* *D*9,3 mg Ø_80%_
*ΝΙΑΣΙΝΗ * 9  mg Ø _35%_
*ΘΕΙΑΜΙΝΗ* 0,4 mgØ_20%_
*BITAMINH**B**6 * 1 mgØ _30%_
*BITAMINH B12 * 3 mg Ø _45%_
*ΠΑΝΤΟΘΕΝΙΚΟ*1,8 mg Ø_15 %_
*ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ*15,00 mg Ø _2%_
*ΣΙΔΗΡΟΣ*0,1mg Ø _6 %_
*ΣΕΛΗΝΙΟ*43,00 mcgØ_50%_
*ΦΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ*218mg Ø _25 %_



ποσταρω τα πει σολωμου καθωσ ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου γευματα καταναλωνω καπνιστο 200γρ σε ενα μπολ με λιγο λεμονι κοιταω να τρωω αμεσωσ μετα την προπο η πριν τον υπνο καθωσ εχω διαβασει οτι βοηθαει στην παραγωγη ΑΟ κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου

----------


## thegravijia

> ΝΤΟΙΝΓ?


 ντοινγ δεν λες τιποτα...
τα τεστ δυσανεξιας η οπως λεγονται ειναι μεγαλλη μουφα






> Τα γεύματα σας να έχουν ίδια έστω και στο περίπου πρωτεϊνη με κάθε άλλο ώστε να υπάρχει σωστή κατανομή των συστατικών, βιταμινών, πρωτεϊνών και οτιδήποτε άλλο.
> 
> 
> Δλδ χρειαζεσαι την ιδια πρωτεινη το πρωι, το μεσημερι, μετα την προπονηση και την ιδια ποσοτητα την Κυριακη που ολη μερα εισαι ή στο γραφειο σου στο πσ ή στον καναπε?
> 
> Ναι.... *Μαλλον Οχι
> 
> Στοιχεια Α. ανισες δοσεις πρωτεινης δινουν μεγαλυτελη πρωτεινοσυνθεση πηγες Α. Λαινε Νορτον Β. Μακ Ντοναλντ Γ. Μπεραρντι Δ. εμπειρικα ολοι οσοι κανουν ΙΦ και μετα την προπονηση τρωνε πανω απο 100γρ πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα.* *
> 
> ...


  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SeXperT

αποφασισα να μετρησω θερμιδες στην διατροφη μου, να δω περιπου τι γινεται... αν κ δεν μου ειχε χρειαστει ως τωρα γιατι μια χαρα τα πηγαινα, ωστόσο ειπα να τ κανω... και εχω την εξης απορια...

σαν πρωτεινη πχ θα μετρησω και 3γρ που δινει 100γρ πατατας?

επισης τι θρεπτικη αξια εχει επιτελους 2 φετες ψωμι ολικης και 1 μπιφτεκι 100γρ?

----------


## acab

Παιδιά , πως βλέπετε αυτή την διατροφή για γράμμωση? Σαν γενικό οδηγό για τα κιλά που λέει.
http://www.men24.gr/html/ent/135/ent.100135.asp

----------


## freestyler

> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι στο οτι η επιπλέον πρωτεϊνη, θα αποβληθεί απ τον οργανισμό μιας και είναι άχρηστη αλλά και μπορεί να σου κάνει κακό στα νεφρά και φυσικά να αποθηκευτεί και σαν λίπος όπως προανέφερε ο προηγούμενος.. 
> Τέλος, θέλω να φτάσω στο οτι εφόσον υπάρχει σωστή διατροφή δεν χρειάζονται επιπλέον πράγματα, συμπληρώματα πρωτεϊνης πχ ή υδατάνθρακα.. Παράδειγμα; γνωστός μου πήγε και πήρε muscletech πρωτεϊνη αύξησης βάρους και όλη μέρα στην ουσία είναι με ενα σάντουϊτς και κανά γάλα ή καμία μαλακίτσα ακόμα..


εγω τωρα ξεκινησα με μια πρωτεινη ογκου την all star gain plex συν αμινοξεα(αμινο 1000) και τρωω κανονικα τα γευματα μου...
3scoop με το πρωινο
3scoop μετα την προπονηση
3 scoop καποια αλλη στιγμη σαν γευμα με ενα φρουτο
βεβαια ειμαι 1.88 και σημερα ζυγιστικα στα 70 κιλα...
 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια για τον κροκο του αυγου πριν απτον υπνο τι εχετε να πειτε ?? Να παρω 1-2 κροκους με τα 4 ασπαρδια ή να παρω μονο τα ασπραδια με το γαλα ?

----------


## beefmeup

βαλε κ τους κροκους πριν τον υπνο.

----------


## Pavlos17

> Παιδιά , πως βλέπετε αυτή την διατροφή για γράμμωση? Σαν γενικό οδηγό για τα κιλά που λέει.
> http://www.men24.gr/html/ent/135/ent.100135.asp


AΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ...
καποιος να τους πει οτι τα φρουτα απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση...και ειδικα πριν την προπονηση

----------


## magdaline

και  άσπρο ψωμί με μαρμελάδα, λολ

----------


## Pavlos17

> και  άσπρο ψωμί με μαρμελάδα, λολ


α καλα αυτο τωρα το ειδα...FAIL

----------


## beefmeup

> καποιος να τους πει οτι τα φρουτα απαγορευονται στην γραμμωση...


γιατι αυτο?

----------


## Pavlos17

> γιατι αυτο?


γιατι η φρουκτωζη αποθηκευεται στο σικωτι και ο οργανισμος θα την χρησιμοποιησει πρωτα σαν πηγη ενεργειας...ισως αμα φας πολλες ωρες πριν την προπονηση να μην εχεις προβλημα...εγω που τα κοψα στην γραμμωση ειδα ασπρη μερα

----------


## jimmy007

> γιατι η φρουκτωζη αποθηκευεται στο σικωτι και ο οργανισμος θα την χρησιμοποιησει πρωτα σαν πηγη ενεργειας...ισως αμα φας πολλες ωρες πριν την προπονηση να μην εχεις προβλημα...εγω που τα κοψα στην γραμμωση ειδα ασπρη μερα


Και ποιο το πρόβλημα με αυτό? Βασικά η φρουκτόζη δεν χρησιμοποιείται ακριβώς σαν πρώτη πηγή ενέργειας... Καμία σχέση δηλαδή....

----------


## Pavlos17

> Και ποιο το πρόβλημα με αυτό? Βασικά η φρουκτόζη δεν χρησιμοποιείται ακριβώς σαν πρώτη πηγή ενέργειας... Καμία σχέση δηλαδή....


και γιατι να μην χρησιμοποιηθει?και να χρησιμοποιηθει κατι αλλο?εμεις θελουμε να στρεψουμε τον οργανισμο να καψει λιπος..

----------


## magdaline

> γιατι η φρουκτωζη αποθηκευεται στο σικωτι και ο οργανισμος θα την χρησιμοποιησει πρωτα σαν πηγη ενεργειας...ισως αμα φας πολλες ωρες πριν την προπονηση να μην εχεις προβλημα...εγω που τα κοψα στην γραμμωση ειδα ασπρη μερα


Βασικά σε μια συζήτηση μ με κανα δυο πέρσοναλ τρέινερς τους είχα ρωτήσει αν μπορώ ν φάω κανα μήλο πριν τη προπόνηση ν πάρω ενέργεια κ μου χαν πει, καλύτερα μια κουταλιά μελι.

----------


## Pavlos17

> Βασικά σε μια συζήτηση μ με κανα δυο πέρσοναλ τρέινερς τους είχα ρωτήσει αν μπορώ ν φάω κανα μήλο πριν τη προπόνηση ν πάρω ενέργεια κ μου χαν πει, καλύτερα μια κουταλιά μελι.


για πιο λογο να ανεβασεις την ινσουλινη πριν την προπονηση?και μαλιστα με μελι?(και το μελι βασικα εχει φρουκτοζη αν δεν το ξερεις)

----------


## jimmy007

> και γιατι να μην χρησιμοποιηθει?και να χρησιμοποιηθει κατι αλλο?εμεις θελουμε να στρεψουμε τον οργανισμο να καψει λιπος..


Bασικά ο οργανισμός μας ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί (όσο αφορά τους υδ/κες πάντα) ως πηγή ενέργειας την γλυκόζη. Η φρουκτόζη για να χρησιμοποιηθεί μετατρέπεται πρώτα στο συκώτι σε  προιόντα του μεταβολισμού της γλυκόζης και στη συνέχεια μετατρέπεται σε γλυκογόνο. Φαντάζεσαι ότι αυτή η διαδικασία χρειάζεται κάποια ώρα.... Δεν είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος να πετύχουμε καύση λίπους η απουσία υδ/κων....

----------


## magdaline

> για πιο λογο να ανεβασεις την ινσουλινη πριν την προπονηση?και μαλιστα με μελι?(και το μελι βασικα εχει φρουκτοζη αν δεν το ξερεις)


τι ν σου πω Παύλε δν ξέρω, ίσως επειδή θεωρείται υδατάνθρακας ταχείας καύσης λίγο μέλι δν κάνει κακό

----------


## beefmeup

> εγω που τα κοψα στην γραμμωση ειδα ασπρη μερα


ναι καλα κοιτα,το οτι εσυ ειδες ασπρη μερα που τα εκοψες δεν σημαινει οτι απαγορευεται τπτ για τους λογους που γραφεις..
εγω μια χαρα γραμμωνω κ με φρουτα ας πουμε..(δεν εννοω 1 κιλο φρουτα την μερα ετσι?)
αν απαγορευεται πως το εξηγεις αυτο?




> Βασικά σε μια συζήτηση μ με κανα δυο πέρσοναλ τρέινερς τους είχα ρωτήσει αν μπορώ ν φάω κανα μήλο πριν τη προπόνηση ν πάρω ενέργεια κ μου χαν πει, καλύτερα μια κουταλιά μελι.


αν τρως υ/ες μες την μερα σε αλλες φασεις,δεν εχεις αναγκη απο μελια κλπ για "ενεργεια" πριν την προπονα..

----------


## SeXperT

αποφασισα να μετρησω θερμιδες στην διατροφη μου, να δω περιπου τι γινεται... αν κ δεν μου ειχε χρειαστει ως τωρα γιατι μια χαρα τα πηγαινα, ωστόσο ειπα να τ κανω... και εχω την εξης απορια...

σαν πρωτεινη πχ θα μετρησω και 3γρ που δινει 100γρ πατατας?

επισης τι θρεπτικη αξια εχει επιτελους 2 φετες ψωμι ολικης από φούρνο και 1 μπιφτεκι 100γρ?

----------


## NASSER

> αποφασισα να μετρησω θερμιδες στην διατροφη μου, να δω περιπου τι γινεται... αν κ δεν μου ειχε χρειαστει ως τωρα γιατι μια χαρα τα πηγαινα, ωστόσο ειπα να τ κανω... και εχω την εξης απορια...
> 
> σαν πρωτεινη πχ θα μετρησω και 3γρ που δινει 100γρ πατατας?
> 
> επισης τι θρεπτικη αξια εχει επιτελους 2 φετες ψωμι ολικης από φούρνο και 1 μπιφτεκι 100γρ?


Αν πας να μετρησεις θερμίδες, τα παιρνεις συνολικά. πχ το ρυζι έχει 360 θερμιδες στα 100 γρ και τις κατατάσεις στις θερμίδες απο υδατάνθρακα. Δεν μπορεις να πεις πως πηρες και απο εκει πρωτεινη...
Το ιδιο απο ενα κρεατικο ή απο το λαδι που χρισημοποιεις.

----------


## acab

Παιδιά για γράμμωση (σαν γενικός οδηγός , ούτε αγωνιστικό μμ κάνω ούτε υπεραυστηρό πρόγραμμα) , το συγκεκριμενο πλάνο πως είναι? 

1 Γάλα 2% με λίγα κορν φλέικς/βρώμη , 2-3 ασπράδια αυγών

2 Προπόνηση , μετά την προπονηση whey

3 Ρύζι καστανό με στήθος κοτόπουλο/μοσχάρι/τόνο με πρα΄σινη σαλάτα (μαρούλι,μπροκολο,χόρτα κλπ)

4 ????

5 ????

6 ???

7 Ασπράδια αυγού/σαλάτα με λίγο ελαιόλαδο

Θα ήθελα να με βοηθησετε για τα ενδιαμεσα γευματα ή για ότι άλλο κρίνετε.Είμαι 1.80 κοντά στα 80 κιλά και θα το ηθελα σαν γενικό οδηγό όχι οτι παω για μπόντιμπίλντερ  :01. Razz: 

Eπίσης καμιά φορά όταν θέλω λίγη δύναμη / να ξυπνήσω πίνω αυτό.Είναι κακό?

http://www.canmuseum.com/Detail.aspx?CanID=29421

----------


## RAMBO

οσον αφορα το energy drink ασ ειναι και light μην το προτυμασ μπορεισ να πιεισ εναν δυνατο καφε

----------


## TheWorst

> βαλε κ τους κροκους πριν τον υπνο.


Σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τα *λιπαρα* που εχει ο κροκος ακριβως πριν απτον υπνο? (ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου)

----------


## Devil

> Σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα με τα *λιπαρα* που εχει ο κροκος ακριβως πριν απτον υπνο? (ειμαι σε περιοδο ογκου)


οχι

----------


## gmalamos

Τελεταιο γευμα συνηθως κλεινουν τα ματια μου η δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω.Τι κανουμε το αφηνουμε η χτυπαμε κανα σεικερ??

----------


## Eddie

> Τελεταιο γευμα συνηθως κλεινουν τα ματια μου η δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω.Τι κανουμε το αφηνουμε η χτυπαμε κανα σεικερ??


χτυπαμε κανα σεικερ,κι εγω μερικες φορες βαριεμαι να φαω γιαουρτι και πινω πρωτεινη.

----------


## magdaline

ερώτηση..
να εγώ τώρα ας πούμε γυρισα από το τρέξιμο, έκανα κ κάποιους κοιλιακούς νωρίτερα αλλά πρέπει να φάω βραδινό κανονικά, τι να κάνω; 
να φάω ασπράδια με μια πατάτα βραστή που έχω μεταπροπονητικό,  ή να προσθέσω κ σαλατα να το κάνω βραδινό κατευθείαν; Υπόψιν ότι για μεσημεριανό λόγω διαβάσματος έφαγα μόνο ένα γιαουρτάκι, πρωινό το κουάκερ κανονικά κ το τοστ με τόνο σήμερα για αλλαγή σαν δεκατιανό.

----------


## beefmeup

> να φάω ασπράδια με μια πατάτα βραστή που έχω μεταπροπονητικό,  ή να προσθέσω κ σαλατα να το κάνω βραδινό κατευθείαν;


γιατι δεν τα τρως ολα μαζι με την σαλατα?

----------


## magdaline

> γιατι δεν τα τρως ολα μαζι με την σαλατα?


αυτό θα κάνω.. θα φάω τη πατάτα μ και τ ασπράδια μ με μαρουλάκι. ευχαριστώ!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ερώτηση..
> να εγώ τώρα ας πούμε γυρισα από το τρέξιμο, έκανα κ κάποιους κοιλιακούς νωρίτερα αλλά πρέπει να φάω βραδινό κανονικά, τι να κάνω; 
> να φάω ασπράδια με μια πατάτα βραστή που έχω μεταπροπονητικό,  ή να προσθέσω κ σαλατα να το κάνω βραδινό κατευθείαν; Υπόψιν ότι για μεσημεριανό λόγω διαβάσματος έφαγα μόνο ένα γιαουρτάκι, πρωινό το κουάκερ κανονικά κ το τοστ με τόνο σήμερα για αλλαγή σαν δεκατιανό.




πάντα με το παράπονο η κυρία μαγδαλινή (στο παράπονο των οφ τοπικ αναφέρομαι)
στην πιο πάνω ερώτηση που σου είπαν οι περσοναλ να τούς πείς σιγα να μην σκίσουν το καλτσόν .
αυτα είναι χαζομάρες που χάνουμε την ουσία , το μελι είναι αν μείνουμε απο ενέργεια και χρειαστούμε γρήγορη ενέργεια όπως τα τζελάκια τα ενεργειακα που παίρνουμε σε διάρκεια μαραθωνίων , η προπονήσεων η αγώνων ποδηλασίας η μοτο κρός , επειδη δίνουν ενέργεια γρήγορα και απροβλημάτιστα για το στομάχι.


στο ερώτημα πιο πάνω έχω να πώ αν έχεις δυνατότητα και κοιμάσε σχετικα αργα κάνε τα 2 τα γεύματα , αλλα μην κολάς στο αν φας την σαλάτα μαζί με το γεύμα , αυτο μου  θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον άλλο που έφαγε ενα γουρουνόπουλο και λέει τον πείραξε η ελιά που έφαγε στο τέλος 

η σαλάτα λειτουργεί και σαν καταλύτης και εμποδίζει την άμεση απορόφηση των υδατανθράκων , εγω το κάνω όταν τρώω μακαρονάδες το βράδυ η καμια πίτσα να μην χαλάσω το σχήμα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πέρα απο πλάκα όμως την σαλάτα λαχανικών δεν πρέπει καν να την σκεύτεσαι σαν θερμιδικη πρόσληψη και μόνο καλό μπορεί να σου κάνει , έχει ελάχιστες θερμίδες , εκτός β'εβαια αν βάζεις μέσα μαγιονέζα και την κάνεις μπλούμ στο λάδι και την κάνεις βόμβα θερμίδων

----------


## magdaline

> πάντα με το παράπονο η κυρία μαγδαλινή (στο παράπονο των οφ τοπικ αναφέρομαι)
> στην πιο πάνω ερώτηση που σου είπαν οι περσοναλ να τούς πείς σιγα να μην σκίσουν το καλτσόν .
> αυτα είναι χαζομάρες που χάνουμε την ουσία , το μελι είναι αν μείνουμε απο ενέργεια και χρειαστούμε γρήγορη ενέργεια όπως τα τζελάκια τα ενεργειακα που παίρνουμε σε διάρκεια μαραθωνίων , η προπονήσεων η αγώνων ποδηλασίας η μοτο κρός , επειδη δίνουν ενέργεια γρήγορα και απροβλημάτιστα για το στομάχι.
> 
> 
> στο ερώτημα πιο πάνω έχω να πώ αν έχεις δυνατότητα και κοιμάσε σχετικα αργα κάνε τα 2 τα γεύματα , αλλα μην κολάς στο αν φας την σαλάτα μαζί με το γεύμα , αυτο μου  θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον άλλο που έφαγε ενα γουρουνόπουλο και λέει τον πείραξε η ελιά που έφαγε στο τέλος 
> 
> η σαλάτα λειτουργεί και σαν καταλύτης και εμποδίζει την άμεση απορόφηση των υδατανθράκων , εγω το κάνω όταν τρώω μακαρονάδες το βράδυ η καμια πίτσα να μην χαλάσω το σχήμα
> 
> πέρα απο πλάκα όμως την σαλάτα λαχανικών δεν πρέπει καν να την σκεύτεσαι σαν θερμιδικη πρόσληψη και μόνο καλό μπορεί να σου κάνει , έχει ελάχιστες θερμίδες , εκτός β'εβαια αν βάζεις μέσα μαγιονέζα και την κάνεις μπλούμ στο λάδι και την κάνεις βόμβα θερμίδων


Επειδή με πείραξε αυτό με τη μαγιονέζα θα σου δώσω την απάντηση αμέσως! ΜΕ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΝA ΤΡΩΩ ΜΑΓΙΟΝΕΖΕΣ??  :01. Razz:  Έχουμε κ έναν σκοπό κύριε Τριανταφύλλου τι μας περάσατε.
όσο για τους τρέινερς δεν βαριέσαι, αυτοί να ναι καλά.

όσο για τις πίτσες κ τις μακαρονάδες ασχολίαστο. Μακαρονάδα έχω να φάω 3 χρόνια(με κιμά), και πίτσα μόνο homemade by me, πρίν απ'τα Χριστούγεννα.

Επιπροσθέτως να πω ότι ζήτησα μια φώτο παλιά από μια φίλη στην ορκωμοσία της  3 χρόνια πριν, και θα τη ποστάρω να φρικάρετε  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Luffy

ο κιμας τι αναλογιες εχει σε πρωτεινη και λιπος?? συνιστατε για διατροφη?

----------


## beefmeup

> ο κιμας τι αναλογιες εχει σε πρωτεινη και λιπος?? συνιστατε για διατροφη?


αναλογα τι κιμας ειναι..
μπορεις να παρεις κ απο αλιπο κομματι κρεας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επειδή με πείραξε αυτό με τη μαγιονέζα θα σου δώσω την απάντηση αμέσως! ΜΕ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΝA ΤΡΩΩ ΜΑΓΙΟΝΕΖΕΣ??  Έχουμε κ έναν σκοπό κύριε Τριανταφύλλου τι μας περάσατε.
> όσο για τους τρέινερς δεν βαριέσαι, αυτοί να ναι καλά.
> 
> όσο για τις πίτσες κ τις μακαρονάδες ασχολίαστο. Μακαρονάδα έχω να φάω 3 χρόνια(με κιμά), και πίτσα μόνο homemade by me, πρίν απ'τα Χριστούγεννα.
> 
> Επιπροσθέτως να πω ότι ζήτησα μια φώτο παλιά από μια φίλη στην ορκωμοσία της  3 χρόνια πριν, και θα τη ποστάρω να φρικάρετε



εσυ με κόβεις για στιούπιτ κυρία μαγδαλινη ? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: , πλάκα έκανα και μια διευκρίνηση γιατι στις τροφες δεν υπάρχουν καλές και κακές αλλα σωστός και λάθος τρόπος συνδιασμών και μαγειρέματος , πχ άλλο πατατα βραστη και άλλο τηγανητη και επειδη διαβάζει και κόσμος αυτα γι αυτο τόνησα ότι ακόμη και όταν μιλάμε για σαλάτες μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε βόμβες θερμίδων.

και κάτι ακόμα νομίζεις αν αυτα τα χρόνια που δεν έχεις φάει τετοια , αν έτρωγες θα άλλαζε κάτι? μάλλον καλό θα έκανε και ίσως και ακόμη καλύτερο στο σύνδρομο στέρησης και στο να ξεμπλοκάρει ο οργανισμός ωστε να μεταβολίσει το λίπος καλύτερα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αναλογα τι κιμας ειναι..
> μπορεις να παρεις κ απο αλιπο κομματι κρεας.



σωστός ο κιμάς είναι ανάλογα με το κρέας που θα βάλουμε και τα λιπαρα που περιέχει , αν έχουμε μηχανη πέρνουμε κρέας επιλογής μας και το κάνουμε , η αν είναι γνωστος ο χασάπης πάλι μπορούμε να του πούμε να βάλει άπαχο κρέας

----------


## magdaline

> εσυ με κόβεις για στιούπιτ κυρία μαγδαλινη ?, πλάκα έκανα και μια διευκρίνηση γιατι στις τροφες δεν υπάρχουν καλές και κακές αλλα σωστός και λάθος τρόπος συνδιασμών και μαγειρέματος , πχ άλλο πατατα βραστη και άλλο τηγανητη και επειδη διαβάζει και κόσμος αυτα γι αυτο τόνησα ότι ακόμη και όταν μιλάμε για σαλάτες μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε βόμβες θερμίδων.
> 
> και κάτι ακόμα νομίζεις αν αυτα τα χρόνια που δεν έχεις φάει τετοια , αν έτρωγες θα άλλαζε κάτι? μάλλον καλό θα έκανε και ίσως και ακόμη καλύτερο στο σύνδρομο στέρησης και στο να ξεμπλοκάρει ο οργανισμός ωστε να μεταβολίσει το λίπος καλύτερα


Για σας μόνο τη κυριακή έφαγα 1 κρέπα. :01. Razz:  Δεν θα τη χαλούσα τη διατροφή μ διαφορετικά, χεχ

----------


## konna

Ενώ γυρισα απ την προπόνηση πριν κανα 2ωρο και πηρα το μεταπροπονητικο μου, αυτη τη στιγμή δεν πεινάω καθολου, αντίθετα νυσταζω του κερατά.

Να ζοριστώ να το φαω το μπιφτεκι ή να το αφήσω?

----------


## pan0z

> ο κιμας τι αναλογιες εχει σε πρωτεινη και λιπος?? συνιστατε για διατροφη?


oτι αναλογιες πρωτεινης και λιπους εχει το κρεας που εγινε ο κιμας.Χοιρινο ή βοδινο δηλαδη :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> Ενώ γυρισα απ την προπόνηση πριν κανα 2ωρο και πηρα το μεταπροπονητικο μου, αυτη τη στιγμή δεν πεινάω καθολου, αντίθετα νυσταζω του κερατά.
> 
> Να ζοριστώ να το φαω το μπιφτεκι ή να το αφήσω?


για μια φορα δε θα παθεις τιποτα!!δε κανει να ζοριζεσαι και πολυ για να φας,το θεμα ειναι να νιωθουμε ανετα με τη διατοφη μας και οχι να τρωμε αναγκαστικα.

Καληνυχτα  :01. Wink:

----------


## luckyseven

παιδια πως υπολογιζεται τα γευματα σας πχ 80 γραμμαρια ρυζι και 150 στηθος κοτοπουλο τα ζυγιζετε?

----------


## thegravijia

> παιδια πως υπολογιζεται τα γευματα σας πχ 80 γραμμαρια ρυζι και 150 στηθος κοτοπουλο τα ζυγιζετε?


 ω ναι !

----------


## luckyseven

με ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια? :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

> με ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια?


  ω ναι 
αλλα και απλη για φαγητα κανει την δουλεια

----------


## Levrone

ειτε ηλεκτρονικη ειτε με ελατηριο..

παλια ειχα την πρωτη, τωρα εχω τη δευτερη.

----------


## thegravijia

> ειτε ηλεκτρονικη ειτε με ελατηριο..
> 
> παλια ειχα την πρωτη, τωρα εχω τη δευτερη.


  :01. Unsure: ΡΕ τον αναποδο τον γιατρο  :01. Razz: 
ο κοσμος πρωτα περνει την απλη και μετα την ηλεκτρονικια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> ΡΕ τον αναποδο τον γιατρο 
> ο κοσμος πρωτα περνει την απλη και μετα την ηλεκτρονικια


φιλε την ηλεκτρονικη την ειχα παρει εγω , μετα χαλασε και μου πηραν μια με ελατηριο..

δεν την πεταξα απο το μπαλκονι γιατι ειχε αμαξια απο κατω..

----------


## luckyseven

εμενα προς το παρον η ζυγαρια ειναι το ματι μου και ενα scoop απο πρωτεινη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> εμενα προς το παρον η ζυγαρια ειναι το ματι μου και ενα scoop απο πρωτεινη


σωστο σε βρισκω κι ετσι!

----------


## luckyseven

τωρα θελω να μπω σε γραμμωση αλλα δεν την παλευω με αυτους τους υπολογισμους και δεν μπορω να βγαλω μια διατροφη της προκοπης.

----------


## thegravijia

> τωρα θελω να μπω σε γραμμωση αλλα δεν την παλευω με αυτους τους υπολογισμους και δεν μπορω να βγαλω μια διατροφη της προκοπης.


 για μενα μην βγαλεις θερμιδες συντηρησης κτλ 
δεν υπαρχουν θερμιδες συντηρησης 
αυτο που τρως τωρα στον ογκο δηλ αρχινανα το μειωνεις σιγα σιγα

για αρχη βαλε πρωινη αεροβια 3 φορες την βδομαδα και μετα βλεπεις

----------


## konna

Η ζυγαριά για μενα ήταν απαραίτητη απ τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησα να μενω μονη μου, ωστε να υπολογίζω καλύτερα την ποσότητα που θα μαγειρέψω και να μην αναγκάζομαι αργότερα να πετάω φαγητο. 
Ασε που κάποια στιγμή επρεπε να μαθω τι θα πει "μεριδα", γιατι ούτε αυτο που βάζει η μαμα στο σπιτι ειναι μεριδα, ουτε του εστιατορίου.

Πρεπει πρωτα να το δεις στη ζυγαρια τι παει να πει 100 γρ ρύζι και μετα (πολυ μετα) να αρχισεις να εμπιστεύεσαι το ματι σου.

----------


## magdaline

> Η ζυγαριά για μενα ήταν απαραίτητη απ τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησα να μενω μονη μου, ωστε να υπολογίζω καλύτερα την ποσότητα που θα μαγειρέψω και να μην αναγκάζομαι αργότερα να πετάω φαγητο. 
> Ασε που κάποια στιγμή επρεπε να μαθω τι θα πει "μεριδα", γιατι ούτε αυτο που βάζει η μαμα στο σπιτι ειναι μεριδα, ουτε του εστιατορίου.
> 
> Πρεπει πρωτα να το δεις στη ζυγαρια τι παει να πει 100 γρ ρύζι και μετα (πολυ μετα) να αρχισεις να εμπιστεύεσαι το ματι σου.


 :03. Thumb up: 
αν και εγώ έχω ως μονάδα μέτρησης για κάθε τι που θα φάω ένα συγκεκριμένο σκεύος, π.χ για τ κουάκερ το πήλινο μικρο ποτηράκι του σουφλέ σοκολάτας από το κάτω ζαχαροπλαστείο, για το κοτόπουλο απλά χωρίζω τα 700 γρμ σε 7 κομμάτια κλπ αλλά γενικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Οι μαμάδες πάντα προσπαθούν να μας ταίσουν παραπάνω  :01. Smile:

----------


## SeXperT

ψαρια με μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη??? περκα? πεστροφα?

δεν μιλαω για κονσερβα τονο...

----------


## Triumph

> ψαρια με μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη??? περκα? πεστροφα?
> 
> δεν μιλαω για κονσερβα τονο...


μπακαλιάρος,σολομός,τόνος,γαλέος,πέρκα κτλπ.

----------


## Nio

> ψαρια με μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη??? περκα? πεστροφα?
> 
> δεν μιλαω για κονσερβα τονο...


Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι, η περιεκτικότητα του κρέατος του ψαριού σε πρωτείνη είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη της νερο/λιποπεριεκτικότητας του.
Άρα ένα άπαχο ψάρι, συγκριτικά με ένα λιπαρό, θα έχει παραπάνω περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεϊνες σε 100 π.χ. γραμμάρια.
So, πέρκα is ok.

----------


## Nio

Αν και στο σύνολό τους, τα λιπαρά vs τα άπαχα vs τα ημιλιπαρά, δεν παρουσιάζουν τρομερές διαφορές στην περιεκτικότητα πρωτεϊνης. Γύρω στο 4% είναι η διαφορά για protein, ενώ για τα λίπη αγγίζει το 2πλάσιο.

----------


## luckyseven

> ψαρια με μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη??? περκα? πεστροφα?
> 
> δεν μιλαω για κονσερβα τονο...


 μπακαλιαρο μου εχει πει ενας γνωστος μου στο γυμναστηριο που ειχε κατεβει σε αγωνα

----------


## beatshooter

> χτυπαμε κανα σεικερ,κι εγω μερικες φορες βαριεμαι να φαω γιαουρτι και πινω πρωτεινη.


Ειμαι γραμμωση,μπορω να πινω γαλα+γουει πριν τον υπνο αντις για γιαουρτιον? :01. Smile:

----------


## beatshooter

Μαγκες βραδυνο εκτος απο γιαουρτι κατι αλλο "γρηγορο" γευμα για γραμμωση?

Κρεας(κοτα,τονο,σωλομο κτλ)+σαλατα τρωω βραδυ αλλα θελω κατι αλλο σε περιπτωση που δεν προλαβαινω....

----------


## SeXperT

> Μαγκες βραδυνο εκτος απο γιαουρτι κατι αλλο "γρηγορο" γευμα για γραμμωση?
> 
> Κρεας(κοτα,τονο,σωλομο κτλ)+σαλατα τρωω βραδυ αλλα θελω κατι αλλο σε περιπτωση που δεν προλαβαινω....


απο θεμα ταχυτητας τωρα αν μιλας οσον αφορα την προετοιμασια, ο τονος περνει 20 sec να ανοιξει, και να ριξεις λαδι και λεμονι και ριγανι, και η κοτα 10 λεπτα να βρασει...

αλλα το θεμα σου ειναι το τελευταιο σου γευμα να ειναι αργης απορροφησης, γιατι θα ξαναφας μετα απο 8 ωρες...


απο κει και περα ενα shaker με πρωτεινη καζεινης ειναι επισης γρηγορο αφου εισαι και στην γραμμωση...

----------


## hlias102

Εχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς να αναφέρεστε σε "ποιοτικούς" υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση.Τί σημαίνει "ποιοτικός"?
Επίσης η γυναίκα μου χθες έφτιαξε παστελάκια μπουκίτσες(θα βάλω φωτό).Περιεχουν μόνο σουσάμι και μέλι.Μπορώ να τα συμπεριλάβω στην διατροφή μου και πότε?Κάνω γράμμωση.

----------


## George1993

Από ότι ξέρω έχει σχέση με το γλυκαιμικό δείκτη... αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...E%BA%CE%B5%CF_

Όσο για τα παστελάκια θα μπορούσες να βάλεις 1-2 ( από οτι κατάλαβα είναι μικρά ) στο πρωινό σου αν και δεν αρμόζουν στην γράμμωση.... ( εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## aprosektos

βλέπω πως στiς διατροφές   γράμμωσης προτείνονται περισσότερο   το ρυzι από τα μακαρόνια υπάρχει κάποια διάφορα στην ποιότητα του υδατάνθρακα?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> βλέπω πως στiς διατροφές   γράμμωσης προτείνονται περισσότερο   το ρυzι από τα μακαρόνια υπάρχει κάποια διάφορα στην ποιότητα του υδατάνθρακα?


λογο των θερμιδων που εχουν, στα180 γραμαρια ρυζι εχουμε 200 θερμιδεσ περιπου ενω στα μακαρονια 280 περιπου.

----------


## Lexo

> λογο των θερμιδων που εχουν, στα180 γραμαρια ρυζι εχουμε 200 θερμιδεσ περιπου ενω στα μακαρονια 280 περιπου.


αν δε κανω λαθος 100 γραμ ρυζι εχουν 350 θερμιδες

----------


## SeXperT

> αν δε κανω λαθος 100 γραμ ρυζι εχουν 350 θερμιδες


οχι δεν κανεις... 353 το ρυζι, 349,5 τα μακαρονια και 96 η πατατα. (αλλα εχει λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα στα 100 γρ.)

----------


## konna

> αν δε κανω λαθος 100 γραμ ρυζι εχουν 350 θερμιδες


Ζυγισμένο πριν βρασει ειναι τοσο. Μετα το βρασμό οι θερμίδες αλλαζουν. Βασικά αλλάζει το βάρος του ρυζιου καθώς απορροφάει νερό, επομένως αλλάζουν οι θερμίδες ανα 100 γρμ.

----------


## pan0z

> Ζυγισμένο πριν βρασει ειναι τοσο. Μετα το βρασμό οι θερμίδες αλλαζουν. Βασικά αλλάζει το βάρος του ρυζιου καθώς απορροφάει νερό, επομένως αλλάζουν οι θερμίδες ανα 100 γρμ.


γιαυτο τον υδατανθρακα το ζυγιζουμε πριν το βρασιμο.Και οι θερμιδες δεν αλλαζουν εφοσον το εχεις μετρησει 100γρ πριν το βρασιμο και 400γρ να παει μετα το βρασιμο, παλι 350 θα ειναι οι θερμιδες.

----------


## Eddie

> Ζυγισμένο πριν βρασει ειναι τοσο. Μετα το βρασμό οι θερμίδες αλλαζουν. Βασικά αλλάζει το βάρος του ρυζιου καθώς απορροφάει νερό, επομένως αλλάζουν οι θερμίδες ανα 100 γρμ.


Οχι κοννα,μη μπερδευεσαι.Το νερο δε δινει θερμιδες.




> γιαυτο τον υδατανθρακα το ζυγιζουμε πριν το βρασιμο.Και οι θερμιδες δεν αλλαζουν εφοσον το εχεις μετρησει 100γρ πριν το βρασιμο και 400γρ να παει μετα το βρασιμο, παλι 350 θα ειναι οι θερμιδες.


Σωστος.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> βλέπω πως στiς διατροφές   γράμμωσης προτείνονται περισσότερο   το ρυzι από τα μακαρόνια υπάρχει κάποια διάφορα στην ποιότητα του υδατάνθρακα?


_Ρύζι = Χαμηλός γλυκαιμικός δέκτης
Μακαρόνια = Υψηλός γλυκαιμικός δέκτης

Οταν κάνουμε γράμμωση προτιμάμε τροφές με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δέκτη!_

----------


## giannis64

*γλυκεμικος δεικτης*

Καρότο Χυμός 
45 Μακαρόνια 45 Χυμός ανανά 46 Ρύζι 46 Σταφύλια 46 Χυμός γκρέιπφρουτ48 Ψητά φασόλια, κονσέρβες 48 Σοκολάτα 30g 49 

μικρη διαφορα..

http://diaites.gr/glykaimikos.php

----------


## marvin

> *γλυκεμικος δεικτης*
> 
> Καρότο Χυμός 
> 45 Μακαρόνια 45 Χυμός ανανά 46 Ρύζι 46 Σταφύλια 46 Χυμός γκρέιπφρουτ48 Ψητά φασόλια, κονσέρβες 48 Σοκολάτα 30g 49 
> 
> μικρη διαφορα..
> 
> http://diaites.gr/glykaimikos.php



Ρε Γιαννη μου αρεσει γιατι παντα απαντας με στοιχεια!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

Σχετικά με τα μακαρόνια όσο περισσότερο τα βράζεις τόσο ανεβαίνει ο Γ.Δ!

Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 5 λεπτά	38

Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 10-15 λεπτά	44

Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 20 λεπτά	61

πηγή : http://www.nutridiet.gr

----------


## pan0z

παιδες να ξερετε οταν ενα γευμα ειναι πληρες και δεν περνουμε μονο τον υδατανθρακα ο γλυκαιμηκος δεικτης δεν παιζει τοσο πολυ ρολο.

----------


## SeXperT

> Σχετικά με τα μακαρόνια όσο περισσότερο τα βράζεις τόσο ανεβαίνει ο Γ.Δ!
> 
> Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 5 λεπτά	38
> 
> Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 10-15 λεπτά	44
> 
> Σπαγγέτι, βρασμένα 20 λεπτά	61
> 
> πηγή : http://www.nutridiet.gr



οποτε δεν εχει διαφορα το ρυζι με το μακαρονι... οποτε αυτο που ειπε ο kaloutsikos δεν ισχυει...

----------


## giannis64

ναι οκ. μονο που σχεδον ολα(για να μην πω ολα) τα μακαρονια βραζοντε απο 12-15 λεπτα.
αν τα βρασεις 20λεπτα, εχουν σιγουρα λασπωσει. οι νοικοκυρες ξερουν. :01. Wink:

----------


## SeXperT

> ναι οκ. μονο που σχεδον ολα(για να μην πω ολα) τα μακαρονια βραζοντε απο 12-15 λεπτα.
> αν τα βρασεις 20λεπτα, εχουν σιγουρα λασπωσει. οι νοικοκυρες ξερουν.


εγω τα βραζω ακριβως 9  :08. Turtle:   παλια τα ετρωγα λασπη κι εγω, αλλα τωρα βαριεμαι να περιμενω τοσο...

----------


## konna

δεν ξερω τι με πιάνει τα βραδια αλλα δεν πεινάω καθόλου.
Πολύ ευχαρίστως θα αφηνα το βραδινο αλλα ξερω οτι δεν πρέπει  :01. Sad:  
εχασα 1,5 κιλο σε μια βδομάδα, αλλά ρε γαμώτο νιώθω απίστευτα χορτάτη.  είμαι και μπερδεμένη γιατι εχω την αισθηση οτι αφου δεν πειναω ισως και να παίρνω οσες θερμίδες μου χρειάζονται.

Το αλλο θεμα ειναι πως ποτε δεν εχω μετρήσει ποσοστό λίπους πάνω μου, να αγοράσω κανα δερματοπτυχόμετρο να τσεκάρω την πρόοδό μου (και κατα συνέπεια τη διατρο΄φή μου) ωστε να προσαρμόζομαι αντιστοιχα ενδεχομένως τρώγοντας παραπάνω?

Αν ακουγονται μερδεμένα, ειναι επειδη οντως ειμαι μπερδεμένη :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

να μην αγοράσεις τίποτα. εμπιστεύου τον καθρέπτη σου.

αν η επιλογή σου είναι να βάλεις κάποια μυϊκά κιλά τότε θα πρέπει να ζορίσεις λίγο τον οργανισμό σου και να ανεβάσεις θερμίδες. μπορείς σε αναλογία όλων των γευμάτων, η να βάλεις και ένα ακόμα γεύμα.

αν θέλεις τώρα να χάσεις είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## konna

> να μην αγοράσεις τίποτα. εμπιστεύου τον καθρέπτη σου.
> 
> αν η επιλογή σου είναι να βάλεις κάποια μυϊκά κιλά τότε θα πρέπει να ζορίσεις λίγο τον οργανισμό σου και να ανεβάσεις θερμίδες. μπορείς σε αναλογία όλων των γευμάτων, η να βάλεις και ένα ακόμα γεύμα.
> 
> αν θέλεις τώρα να χάσεις είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.



Θέλω να χάσω, αλλα να χάσω κυρίως λίπος, όχι μυικό ιστό. (ξερω οτι αναποφευκτα θα χασω και απο τα δυο, αλλα με οσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη αναλογια). 

Ο καθρεφτης δεν μου λεει τίποτα, οι γυρω μου βεβαια ολο και κατι καλο εχουν να πουν. Οποτε αφήνω τη διατροφη μου ως εχει να υποθεσω?

----------


## giannis64

ασε τι λενε οι κολακες. αν εχεις κανεναν φιλο τον οποιο εμπιστευεσαι οκ. και τον καθρεπτη. μονον αυτοι λενε την αληθεια. αφου λοιπον χανεις κιλα, δεν ειναι καλο αυτο, ειδικα αν σε μια εβδομαδα 1,5 κιλα. αν ειναι αρχη της διαιτας τοτε ειναι νορμαλ, αν ομως εξακολουθεις να χανεις τοσο γρηγορα κιλα, κοιτα να ανεβασεις λιγο θερμιδες και μαλιστα απο πρωτεινη.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδες να ξερετε οταν ενα γευμα ειναι πληρες και δεν περνουμε μονο τον υδατανθρακα ο γλυκαιμηκος δεικτης δεν παιζει τοσο πολυ ρολο.


_Για ποιο λόγο όταν έχουμε πλήρες γεύμα ο γλυκαιμηκός δέκτης δεν μετράει?_

----------


## acab

Παιδιά το βράδυ που με πιάνει πείνα μπορώ να τρώω μία μαρουλοσαλάτα?

Στη γράμμωση.

----------


## beatshooter

> Παιδιά το βράδυ που με πιάνει πείνα μπορώ να τρώω μία μαρουλοσαλάτα?
> 
> Στη γράμμωση.


Και βεβαια μπορεις,πρασσινες σαλατες αφοβα.Καλο θα ηταν να το συνοδεψεις με κατι πρωτεινουχο....

----------


## konna

> ασε τι λενε οι κολακες. αν εχεις κανεναν φιλο τον οποιο εμπιστευεσαι οκ. και τον καθρεπτη. μονον αυτοι λενε την αληθεια. αφου λοιπον χανεις κιλα, δεν ειναι καλο αυτο, ειδικα αν σε μια εβδομαδα 1,5 κιλα. αν ειναι αρχη της διαιτας τοτε ειναι νορμαλ, αν ομως εξακολουθεις να χανεις τοσο γρηγορα κιλα, κοιτα να ανεβασεις λιγο θερμιδες και μαλιστα απο πρωτεινη.


Ειναι αρχή της δίαιτας. Οποτε το αφήνω καμια βδομάδα ακόμα και βλέ΄πουμε.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gregmogan

στο στερεό γεύμα  μετα την την προπόνηση γιατί χρειάζεται η σαλάτα ? η σαλάτα δεν καθυστερεί την απορρόφηση της πρωτεΐνης ?

----------


## oldhiphop

Παιδια αν κατεβασω κατα πολυ τον υδ/κα και αφισω σταθερα την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ισος και παραπανο.υπαρχη περιπτωση να βαλω καθαρι μαζα και να φιγει λιγο λιπος?

----------


## jimmy007

> Παιδια αν κατεβασω κατα πολυ τον υδ/κα και αφισω σταθερα την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ισος και παραπανο.υπαρχη περιπτωση να βαλω καθαρι μαζα και να φιγει λιγο λιπος?


Δεν μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα ότι θα συμβεί αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gianna

Τις προάλλες αγόρασα νιφάδες σίκαλης και αναρωτιόμουν αν μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν τη βρώμη σε όλες αυτές τις ωραίες συνταγές που έχω δει στο φόρουμ. Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;;; :01. Unsure:  Βασικά έχουν λιγότερα λιπαρά και θερμίδες από τη βρώμη.

----------


## Stella

Ψαχνοντας για πληροφορίες σχετικά με διατροφή χωρίς υδατάνθρακες, βρήκα ότι το σύνηθες ποσοστό μακροσυστατικών που δίδεται για να μπει ο οργανισμός σε κέτωση είναι 30/5/65 (Π/Υ/Λ).
Αν η διατροφή μας δεν έχει τόσα πολλά λιπαρά, αλλά έχει λίγο περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη πχ. 40/5/55 (Π/Υ/Λ), ο οργανισμός μπαίνει και πάλι σε κέτωση ή είναι σημαντικό τα λιπαρά να είναι τοσο πολύ ανεβασμένα, αλλιώς χαλάει η "φιλοσοφία" των κετονικών διατροφών;

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Παιδια αν κατεβασω κατα πολυ τον υδ/κα και αφισω σταθερα την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ισος και παραπανο.υπαρχη περιπτωση να βαλω καθαρι μαζα και να φιγει λιγο λιπος?


αυτο ονομαζεται recomposition protocol   το να βαλω καθαρι μαζα και να φιγει λιγο λιπος

και μπορει να παρει 1000 μορφες αναλογα με το ποσο επιθετικα θελεις να το αντιμετωπισεις. δλδ?
παραδειγμα Ημερα1 PSMF Ημερα 2 μεσαιο υδατ ημερα 3. ψηλο

παραδ 2  6 ημερες κετο, 1 ημερα υψηλα υδαταμ

παραδ 3 υποθερμιδικη διαιτα με χ γρ πρωτεινης , ω λιπους , μ γρ υδατ χ=ω+μ

παραδ 4 ημερες προπονησης υπερθερμιδικη περισ υδατ, ημερες ξεκουρασης λιγοτερο υδατ περισ λιπος. Ολες τις μερες σταθερη πρωτ. Ο,τι θες κανεις και ο,τι δουλευει για σενα

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Ψαχνοντας για πληροφορίες σχετικά με διατροφή χωρίς υδατάνθρακες, βρήκα ότι το σύνηθες ποσοστό μακροσυστατικών που δίδεται για να μπει ο οργανισμός σε κέτωση είναι 30/5/65 (Π/Υ/Λ).
> Αν η διατροφή μας δεν έχει τόσα πολλά λιπαρά, αλλά έχει λίγο περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη πχ. 40/5/55 (Π/Υ/Λ), ο οργανισμός μπαίνει και πάλι σε κέτωση ή είναι σημαντικό τα λιπαρά να είναι τοσο πολύ ανεβασμένα, αλλιώς χαλάει η "φιλοσοφία" των κετονικών διατροφών;


 δε νομιζω οτι χαλαει. αν δεν εχεις επαρκη ποσοτητα γλυκοζης, θα μπει σε κετωση.

αν εχεις πολυ χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους ισως να ηταν καλυτερο να επιλεξεις περισσοτερο λιπος. Οι περισσοτεροι διατροφολογοι διχαζονται στο αν καις το λιπος που τρως ή καις το λιπος που επαναποθηκευεις, οπως και αν τις πρωτες μερες ακομα και τα λαχανικα σε βγαζουν απο κετωση.
Παιξε αναμεσα στα 2, επισης νομιζω οτι τις πρωτες μερες καλο θα ηταν τα λιπαρα να ειναι 60-70 % και περισσοτερο στο πανω ακρο

----------


## Stella

> δε νομιζω οτι χαλαει. αν δεν εχεις επαρκη ποσοτητα γλυκοζης, θα μπει σε κετωση.
> 
> αν εχεις πολυ χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους ισως να ηταν καλυτερο να επιλεξεις περισσοτερο λιπος. Οι περισσοτεροι διατροφολογοι διχαζονται στο αν καις το λιπος που τρως ή καις το λιπος που επαναποθηκευεις, οπως και αν τις πρωτες μερες ακομα και τα λαχανικα σε βγαζουν απο κετωση.
> Παιξε αναμεσα στα 2, επισης νομιζω οτι τις πρωτες μερες καλο θα ηταν τα λιπαρα να ειναι 60-70 % και περισσοτερο στο πανω ακρο


Xμμμμ...δύσκολο να πάει τόσο ψηλά το λίπος (60-70%), ειδικά όταν δε θες να ξεφύγεις σε θερμίδες και θες να μείνεις σε "καλά" λίπη.
Βασικά διαβάζω από διάφορες πηγές ότι ελλείψη υδατανθράκων μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη η περίσσεια πρωτείνης, οπότε δε μπαίνεις σε κέτωση (οπότε μάλλον η πρωτείνη δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά το 30%).

Πφφφφ....πολύ δύσκολο να σχεδιάσεις μια τέτοια διατροφή... :01. Sad:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Υπεροχα!

Καθορισε το περισσεια. Ποση ειναι η περισσεια?

τι εννοεις καλα λιπαρα? Ολα τα λιπαρα της φυσης ειναι καλα. Ολα που φτιαχνει ο ανθρωπος ειναι κακα.

Ξερεις που το παω τωρα? Παω στο να σε τσιγκλισω να γραψεις κορεσμενα, ξερεις για τα κορεσμενα ετσι?

----------


## Stella

Nαι οκ, δίκιο έχεις...δεν μπορούμε να ξερουμε την ποσότητα της πρωτείνης που περισσεύει.
Όντως ο καθένας βλέπει πώς δουλεύει η διατροφή πάνω του.
Αλλά ισχύει αυτό; Δηλ μπορεί ο οργάνισμός να μη μπει σε κέτωση κι ας κρατάμε τους υδατάνθρακες χαμηλά;(15-20γρ)
Και ναι εννοώ τα κορεσμένα λίπη, παχιά κρέατα, τυριά, μπέικον...και τέτοια!
(μια στο τόσο καλά είναι, αλλά με αηδιάζουν να τα τρώω συχνά)

----------


## magdaline

δεν ήξερα ότι το χέσιμο το λένε κέτωση.. :01. ROFL:

----------


## Stella

> δεν ήξερα ότι το χέσιμο το λένε κέτωση..


παρντόν???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## magdaline

> παρντόν???


α sorry ρε παιδιά αλλά με αυτά που λέγατε άλλα κατάλαβα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aprosektos

1.σε δίαιτα γράμμωσης επιτρέπεται το μαύρο  ψωμί?  κ  σε τι ποσότητα?
2.εκτος   από σολομό , τόνο κ βακαλάο  έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο ψάρι  για αυτήν την περίοδο της δίαιτας?
3.εκτος από Δεξτρόζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη τι  άλλο  υδατάνθρακα  μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μετά  την προπόνηση?

----------


## beefmeup

> 1.σε δίαιτα γράμμωσης επιτρέπεται το μαύρο  ψωμί?  κ  σε τι ποσότητα?
> 2.εκτος   από σολομό , τόνο κ βακαλάο  έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο ψάρι  για αυτήν την περίοδο της δίαιτας?
> 3.εκτος από Δεξτρόζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη τι  άλλο  υδατάνθρακα  μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μετά  την προπόνηση?


ναι,αναλογα τις αναγκες σου σε υ/α..δεν θα το κανεις βαση ομως.
σαρδελες.
waxy maize/vitargo.

----------


## aprosektos

> ναι,αναλογα τις αναγκες σου σε υ/α..δεν θα το κανεις βαση ομως.
> σαρδελες.
> waxy maize/vitargo.


 1.φαντάζομαι πως μισό κιλό  την  ημέρα είναι υπερβολή εε?
θα προσπαθήσω να το περιορίσω στις6 φέτες την ημέρα για  πολύ μικρές φέτες μιλώ.( 100 γρ την ημέρα   50γρ  κ 50 γρ στα δυο βασικά  γεύματα)

2.σαρδέλες φαντάζομαι  δεν εννοείς  αυτές στην κονσέρβα..
3.way maize k vitargo ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη?

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι υπερβολη..το εχεσες :01. Mr. Green: 
κ αυτες,αλλα κυριως φρεσκες.
οχι.

----------


## aprosektos

> ειναι υπερβολη..το εχεσες
> κ αυτες,αλλα κυριως φρεσκες.
> οχι.


1. εχω μπλεξει με καλη φουρναρισσα  δεν παω μονο για το ψωμι
3. εαν δεν ανεβαζουν ινσουλινη, νομιζω πως ειναι καλυτερο για την γενικη υγεια??
καλο  θα ηταν να  κρατας την ινσουλινη  γενικα  σε χαμηλα  επιπεδα νομιζω

----------


## beefmeup

> 1. εχω μπλεξει με καλη φουρναρισσα  δεν παω μονο για το ψωμι
> 3. εαν δεν ανεβαζουν ινσουλινη, νομιζω πως ειναι καλυτερο για την γενικη υγεια??
> καλο  θα ηταν να  κρατας την ινσουλινη  γενικα  σε χαμηλα  επιπεδα νομιζω


εισαι σε καλο δρομο με την φουρναρισα :01. Mr. Green: 
την ανεβαζουν,αλλα οχι πολυ..λιγοτερο σε σχεση με οτι αλλο μπορεις να παρεις απο υ/α σε εκεινη την φαση..

----------


## gmalamos

Στο μεσημεριανο & βραδυνο σκεφτομαι αντι ρυζιου να εχω μακαρονια ολικης 75γρ περιπου..

Τι λετε?

----------


## jimmy007

> 3.way maize k vitargo ανεβάζουν την ινσουλίνη?





> οχι.


Aπότομα εννοείς προφανώς. Έτσι?

----------


## bioman

Θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς ακριβώς μπορώ να βάλω σωματικό βάρος σε λίπος. Είμαι πολύ αδύνατος και αρκετά μυώδης (εννοώ δέν είμαι κανένας χλαπάτσας)

Το θέμα είναι ότι προσπαθώ να πάρω λίγο σωματικό βάρος σε λίπος αλλά μου είναι αδύνατο. Ήταν περιόδοι που προσπαθούσα να φάω πραγματικά μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητόύ αλλά το μόνο που γινόταν είναι να πηγαίνω στην τουαλέτα πολλές φορές την ημέρα χωρίς να βάλω γραμμάριο. Πήρα και μία πρωτεϊνη όγκου (Reflex Instant Mass) αλλά απλά αυξήθηκε η τουαλέτα. Κάνω μία ώρα τρέξιμο την ημέρα και το απόγευμα κάνω βάρη. Ρώτησα από εδώ ρώτησα από εκεί και δοκίμασα αρκετές μεθόδους με φαγητά και ώρες αλλά τίποτα. 

Δέν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με θυρωειδή ή αιματολογικές εξετάσεις αλλά ούτε και με το συκώτι. 

Δέν ξέρω άν έχετε να πρωτείνετε κάτι. Ένας μου είπε σάν συμβουλή να μήν σοκάρω έτσι τον εαυτό μου διότι τελικά το λίπος που θα πάρω θα είναι σίγουρα ΕΝΔΟΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΟ το οποίο θα με καταστρέψει. Ιδέα δέν έχω.

Καμία πρόταση παρακαλώ?

Είμαι 25 1,78 60 κιλά .

----------


## Nio

> Θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς ακριβώς μπορώ να βάλω σωματικό βάρος σε λίπος. Είμαι πολύ αδύνατος και αρκετά μυώδης (εννοώ δέν είμαι κανένας χλαπάτσας)
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι προσπαθώ να πάρω λίγο σωματικό βάρος σε λίπος αλλά μου είναι αδύνατο. Ήταν περιόδοι που προσπαθούσα να φάω πραγματικά μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητόύ αλλά το μόνο που γινόταν είναι να πηγαίνω στην τουαλέτα πολλές φορές την ημέρα χωρίς να βάλω γραμμάριο. Πήρα και μία πρωτεϊνη όγκου (Reflex Instant Mass) αλλά απλά αυξήθηκε η τουαλέτα. Κάνω μία ώρα τρέξιμο την ημέρα και το απόγευμα κάνω βάρη. Ρώτησα από εδώ ρώτησα από εκεί και δοκίμασα αρκετές μεθόδους με φαγητά και ώρες αλλά τίποτα. 
> 
> Καμία πρόταση παρακαλώ?
> 
> Είμαι 25 1,78 60 κιλά .


Από αυτά που λες, θα ανήκεις στους εκτόμορφους(σωματότυπο). Σε αυτήν τη κατηγορία χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια για να αυξήσεις τον όγκο σου συγκριτικά με τις άλλες.
Κάποια πολύ βασικά και απλά που θα μπορούσε να σου πει κανείς είναι, πως η _μία ώρα τρέξιμο την ημέρα_ θέλει οπωσδήποτε μείωση(αν όχι παροδικό σταμάτημα για όσο καιρό θες να βάλεις βάρος).
 Όχι γιατί ξαφνικά αναθεωρήσαμε σχετικά με τα οφέλη της αερόβιας άσκησης, αλλά γιατί εσύ για το στόχο που έχεις θέσει πρέπει να έχεις συνεχώς θερμιδικό πλεόνασμα, κάτι που η 1 ώρα αερόβια την ημέρα σου απαγορεύει.

Διάβασε σχετικά άρθρα του forum, μάθε ποιες τροφές έιναι πλούσιες σε υδατάνθρακες(και τι μορφής) και στρίμωξέ τες στην καθημερινή σου διατροφή, δώσε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στη διατροφή σου ιδίως στις ώρες γύρω από την άθληση σου(βάρη), αύξησε αρκετά τα καλά λιπαρά στη διατροφή σου(ω3, ελαιόλαδο), και *φυσικά συνέχισε το πολύ φαί*.
Ειδικά το τελευταίο μην το αφήσεις ποτέ.

Διάβασε και τα links/threads που έρχονται στο επόμενο post.
Κάνοντας αυτά που διαβάζεις/θα διαβάσεις, θα πάρεις βάρος(άρα και όγκο) λόγω μυών -- όχι λίπους.

----------


## Nio

1)Διατροφή Όγκου

2)Όγκος-λίπος

3)Δεν παίρνω όγκο-τα φώτα σας

4)Φόρμουλες όγκου

5)και αυτό για να κατανοήσεις διάφορα σχετικά με τη διατροφή Διατροφή

----------


## Nio

> Είμαι πολύ αδύνατος *και αρκετά μυώδης*
> 
> Είμαι *1,78 60* κιλά .


Για το *πρώτο* επέτρεψέ μου να αμφιβάλω.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## bioman

> Για το *πρώτο* επέτρεψέ μου να αμφιβάλω.


Τα διάβασα, θα κάνω αυτό που λές και ελπίζω να μήν με μάθει η τουαλέτα πάλι. Αρχικά θα κόψω το τρέξιμο για μία εβδομάδα να δώ. Άν και μ'αρέσει να τρέχω. Φοβάμαι μήπως όταν συνεχίσω να τρέχω ότι θα ξαναχάσω το βάρος. Δέν μπορώ να βγάλω το τρέξιμο δια παντώς.

----------


## deluxe

Η φετα εχει στα 100γρ 2γρ αλατι και 1γρ νατριο! Επισης εχει περιπου στα γρ10 λιπαρα, απο τα οποια τα περισσοτερα ειναι κορεσμενα!

Οταν τυχαινει και τρωω φετα, βαζω 100γρ ή λιγο παραπανω. Λετε να την κοψω; Καλα σε ενα μηνα που ξεκιναω γραμμωση, σιγουρα θα κοπει.

Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιες αλλες τροφες πρεπει να κοψω στην γραμμωση.

----------


## magdaline

> Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιες αλλες τροφες πρεπει να κοψω στην γραμμωση.


Νομίζω .. μακαρόνια, cornflakes, τυρί γενικά, τους πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς, το μαύρο ψωμί και γενικά τους υδατάνθρακες μετά το μεσημεριανό σου.. όπως και τα πολλά γαλακτοκομικά και τα πολλά φρούτα.

----------


## aprosektos

> Aπότομα εννοείς προφανώς. Έτσι?


ναι.
Μετά την αερόβια ή την αναερόβια  προπόνηση  πιο σημαντική είναι η κατανάλωση υδατάνθρακα (όπως  vitargo) ή  προτεινιακου ροφήματος?
εάν ούτος η άλλως μετά απόκανα 40 λεπτό καταναλώνεται κανονικό γεύμα. Με πρωτεΐνη  κ  υδατάνθρακα

----------


## deluxe

> Νομίζω .. μακαρόνια, cornflakes, τυρί γενικά, τους πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς, το μαύρο ψωμί και γενικά τους υδατάνθρακες μετά το μεσημεριανό σου.. όπως και τα πολλά γαλακτοκομικά και τα πολλά φρούτα.


Νομιζω οτι με το μαυρο ψωμι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, οπως και με τα ολικης. Αντιθετως τα ασπρα δεν πρεπει να κανουν στη γραμμωση.

Λογικα και η βρωμη; Θα κοψω και την whey την τελευταια εβδομαδα.

Βασικα καλυτερα, τι πρεπει να τρωω;

----------


## magdaline

> Νομιζω οτι με το μαυρο ψωμι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, οπως και με τα ολικης. Αντιθετως τα ασπρα δεν πρεπει να κανουν στη γραμμωση.
> 
> Λογικα και η βρωμη; Θα κοψω και την whey την τελευταια εβδομαδα.
> 
> Βασικα καλυτερα, τι πρεπει να τρωω;


Βασικά γνώμη μου είναι ότι αρχικά πρέπει να περιορίσεις τους υδατάνθρακες μετά τη προπόνηση.
Στο πρωινό σου δεν είναι κακό να τρως βρώμη απλά εκει που έτρωγες ένα ολόκληρο μπωλ και έβαζες ξηρούς καρπους μελια και τέτοια πρέπει να είσαι πιο συντηρητικός και να αρκείσαι με μια μπανάνα ή γάλα/γιαουρτι, και φυσικά η βρώμη σε λιγότερη ποσότητα. (εννοείται ότι η γλυκόζη/ζάχαρες κτλπ δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου στη γράμμωση)
Τα όσπρια μία φορά την εβδομάδα είναι απαραίτητα, μη ξεχνάς ότι μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή έχει όλα τα είδη τροφών, αλλά πρέπει να προτιμάμε μη επεξεργασμένες τροφές..γιατί εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.
Στη γράμμωση  θες να "καθαρίσεις" και να αναδείξεις τους μύες σου, δεν μειώνεις μόνο τους υδατάνθρακες, μειώνεις και τις θερμίδες που παίρνεις σταδιακά χωρίς να αφαιρείς πρωτείνη, γιατί αν κάνεις υποθερμιδική δίαιτα το θέμα είναι να μη χάσεις μυικο ιστο.. θα χάσεις κάποια ποσότητα αλλά αυτό είναι νορμάλ.
Πολλές σαλάτες, κοτόπουλα, ψάρια και νερό !

----------


## giannis64

> Η φετα εχει στα 100γρ 2γρ αλατι και 1γρ νατριο! Επισης εχει περιπου στα γρ10 λιπαρα, απο τα οποια τα περισσοτερα ειναι κορεσμενα!
> 
> Οταν τυχαινει και τρωω φετα, βαζω 100γρ ή λιγο παραπανω. Λετε να την κοψω; Καλα σε ενα μηνα που ξεκιναω γραμμωση, σιγουρα θα κοπει.
> 
> Επισης *θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιες αλλες τροφες πρεπει να κοψω στην γραμμωση*.


 
για να παρεις σαφη απαντηση θα πρεπει να αναφερεις τι τροφες εχεις τωρα. αλλιως θα γεμισουμε ποστ χωρις να βγαλουμε ακρη. ασε που θα πρεπει να μας πεις σε τι κατασταση εισαι τωρα αλλα και ως που θελεις να φτασεις και σε ποσο χρονο.

----------


## paulakos

Μαγκες 3 φορες την ημερα βρωμη,πρωι μεσιμερη και βραδυ απο 100 γρ την δοση καθημερινα,υοερχει περιπτωση να βλαψει σε κατι?Δεν εννοω σε θεμα διατροφης ,δηλαδη αν θα ειναι πολλοι υδατανθρακες και τετοια αλλα εννοω θεμα υγειας με εντερο πχ η οτι αλλο να ναι.

----------


## thegravijia

> Μαγκες 3 φορες την ημερα βρωμη,πρωι μεσιμερη και βραδυ απο 100 γρ την δοση καθημερινα,υοερχει περιπτωση να βλαψει σε κατι?Δεν εννοω σε θεμα διατροφης ,δηλαδη αν θα ειναι πολλοι υδατανθρακες και τετοια αλλα εννοω θεμα υγειας με εντερο πχ η οτι αλλο να ναι.


 νομιζω θα παιξει πολυ τοιλετ

----------


## Triumph

> Νομίζω .. μακαρόνια, cornflakes, τυρί γενικά, τους πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς, το μαύρο ψωμί και γενικά τους υδατάνθρακες μετά το μεσημεριανό σου.. όπως και τα πολλά γαλακτοκομικά και τα πολλά φρούτα.


Αν τα κόψει όλα αυτά τι μένει να τρώει; κοτόπουλο κ ψάρι ; τα πάντα χώρανε στην γράμμωση αλλά με μέτρο και βέβαια παίζει ρόλο κ για τη γράμμωση μιλάμε για προ-αγώνιστικη η για προ-παραλία; Αν πας αγωνιστικά εκεί αλλάζει το θέμα...




> Βασικά γνώμη μου είναι ότι αρχικά πρέπει να περιορίσεις τους υδατάνθρακες μετά τη προπόνηση.
> Στο πρωινό σου δεν είναι κακό να τρως βρώμη απλά εκει που έτρωγες ένα ολόκληρο μπωλ και έβαζες ξηρούς καρπους μελια και τέτοια πρέπει να είσαι πιο συντηρητικός και να αρκείσαι με μια μπανάνα ή γάλα/γιαουρτι, και φυσικά η βρώμη σε λιγότερη ποσότητα. (εννοείται ότι η γλυκόζη/ζάχαρες κτλπ δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου στη γράμμωση)
> *Τα όσπρια μία φορά την εβδομάδα είναι απαραίτητα, μη ξεχνάς ότι μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή έχει όλα τα είδη τροφών, αλλά πρέπει να προτιμάμε μη επεξεργασμένες τροφές..γιατί εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.*
> Στη γράμμωση  θες να "καθαρίσεις" και να αναδείξεις τους μύες σου, δεν μειώνεις μόνο τους υδατάνθρακες, μειώνεις και τις θερμίδες που παίρνεις σταδιακά χωρίς να αφαιρείς πρωτείνη, γιατί αν κάνεις υποθερμιδική δίαιτα το θέμα είναι να μη χάσεις μυικο ιστο.. θα χάσεις κάποια ποσότητα αλλά αυτό είναι νορμάλ.
> Πολλές σαλάτες, κοτόπουλα, ψάρια και νερό !


Όχι τα όσπρια δν είναι απαραίρητα,είναι διατροφή ββ κ όχι μεσογειακή. επίσης η διατροφή γραμμωσης η όγκου δν της λες "ισσοροπημένη διατροφή" γιατί πάντα κ στις διο ύπαρχει η υπερβολη της πρωτείνης,όσον αφορά της μη επεξεργασμένες τροφές δν μου έρχεται κάποια στο μυάλο,ακόμα κ το νερό επεξεργασμένο είναι. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Για προ-παραλια παμε  :01. Razz:  

Αλλα θελω να στεγνωσω τελειως. 

Με την φετα που ρωτησα παραπανω γνωριζει κανεις; Δλδ εγω με μια δικη μου μεριδα παιρνω περιπου το 50% της ΣΗΔ σε αλατι την ημερα! Βεβαια δε τρωω καθε ημερα φετα.

----------


## magdaline

> Αν τα κόψει όλα αυτά τι μένει να τρώει; κοτόπουλο κ ψάρι ; τα πάντα χώρανε στην γράμμωση αλλά με μέτρο και βέβαια παίζει ρόλο κ για τη γράμμωση μιλάμε για προ-αγώνιστικη η για προ-παραλία; Αν πας αγωνιστικά εκεί αλλάζει το θέμα...
> *Κοτόπουλο, ψάρι, μοσχαράκι ασπράδια μένει ν τρώει. 
> Οσο για τα μακαρόνια δεν θα ταν προτιμότερο να φάει ρύζι ή πατάτα βραστή; Ξερω ότι στον όγκο τρως μακαρόνια, και στη περιοδο γραμμωσης προτιμάται ρύζι ή πατάτες. Τουλάχιστον οι περισσοτεροι αυτο κανουν.*
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι τα όσπρια δν είναι απαραίρητα,είναι διατροφή ββ κ όχι μεσογειακή. επίσης η διατροφή γραμμωσης η όγκου δν της λες "ισσοροπημένη διατροφή" γιατί πάντα κ στις διο ύπαρχει η υπερβολη της πρωτείνης,όσον αφορά της μη επεξεργασμένες τροφές δν μου έρχεται κάποια στο μυάλο,ακόμα κ το νερό επεξεργασμένο είναι.
> *Οι φακές και τ υπόλοιπα όσπρια εμπεριέχουν πολλές βιταμίνες και από μικροί στις οικογενεια μας αν τηρούσαν οι μαμαδες μας κατι σωστο είναι το μια φορα την εβδομάδα όσπρια
> Επεξεργασμένη τροφή είναι τα κορνφλεικς, τα διαφορα τυρια (που εμπεριέχουν 6 φορές μεγαλύτερη δόση νατρίου από άλλα λιγότερα λιπαρά τυρια, άρα και η φέτα είναι ένα απο αυτά..), οι σάλτσες, τα προιοντα επάλειψης ψωμιου, όλες αυτές οι τροφές εμπεριέχουν αλάτι κ άλλα συστατικά που βλάπτουν.την υγεία μακροχρόνια. Επίσης εκτός απο νάτριο , πολλές επεξεργασμένες τροφές εμπεριέχουν ζάχαρη, και η ζάχαρη δημιουργεί εθισμό. Υπάρχει σχετική έρευνα για την εταιρία μακντόναλντς και για την Κοκα κολα.*


Και φυσικά αυτή είναι η άποψή μου κ μόνο, σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχω μάθει με  τη πάροδο των χρόνων..

----------


## Triumph

> Για προ-παραλια παμε  
> 
> Αλλα θελω να στεγνωσω τελειως. 
> 
> Με την φετα που ρωτησα παραπανω γνωριζει κανεις; Δλδ εγω με μια δικη μου μεριδα παιρνω περιπου το 50% της ΣΗΔ σε αλατι την ημερα! Βεβαια δε τρωω καθε ημερα φετα.


ξεκίνα σιγά σιγά κ κόβε φίλε μου,λίγη φέτα δν κάνει κακό. αλλά μείωσε απο το υπόλοιπο σου πλάνο για να υπάρχει ισσοροπία.




> Και φυσικά αυτή είναι η άποψή μου κ μόνο, σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχω μάθει με  τη πάροδο των χρόνων..


Δλδ θα τρώει καθημερινά κοτόπουλο ψάρι,αυγό μοσχάρι ; Σώστα λες οτι το ρύζι κ η πατάτα βραστη προτιμάτε απο τα μακαρόνια αλλα αύτο δν σήμενη κάτι,δν χρείαζεται να βάζουμαι ταμπέλες σε όλα τα τρόφιμα. το οτι το κάνουν οι περρισοτεροι δν μου λέει κάτι,δν χρείαζεται να παπαγαλίζουμαι οτι κάνουνε κ λένε οι υπόλοιποι. Όσον αφορά τα όσπρια δν είναι αναγκαία σε διατροφές ΒΒ,το οτι μας έκανε η μαμά μας επειδή είχε πολλές βίταμίνες δν το θεωρώ απάντηση. Όλα μα όλα είναι επεξεργασμένα,τα πάντα,κάποια είναι περρισότερο κ κάποια λιγότερο. Θα συμφωνήσω για αυτό που λες για τα τυριά αλλα όχι επειδή έχουν υπερβολική δόση νατρίου μέσα,αυτό ειναι το λιγότερο.οταν λες οτι το αλάτι κ τα άλλα συστατικά βλάπτουν την υγεία μακροχρόνια μην μηλάς ετσι γενικά,πιστεύω οτι πάντα πρέπει να λέμε κ ποσότητες. Η ζάχαρη συνδέεται με την παχυσαρκεία κ είναι η αίτια για πολλά προβλήματα. Ζάχαρη έχει κ το ψώμι,αλλά κ ένα μπισκότο έχει ζάχαρη,το θέμα είναι πόση ζάχαρη έχει το κάθένα μέσα.τα μακ κ η κολα είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## magdaline

> ξεκίνα σιγά σιγά κ κόβε φίλε μου,λίγη φέτα δν κάνει κακό. αλλά μείωσε απο το υπόλοιπο σου πλάνο για να υπάρχει ισσοροπία.
> 
> 
> 
> Δλδ θα τρώει καθημερινά κοτόπουλο ψάρι,αυγό μοσχάρι ; Σώστα λες οτι το ρύζι κ η πατάτα βραστη προτιμάτε απο τα μακαρόνια αλλα αύτο δν σήμενη κάτι,δν χρείαζεται να βάζουμαι ταμπέλες σε όλα τα τρόφιμα. το οτι το κάνουν οι περρισοτεροι δν μου λέει κάτι,δν χρείαζεται να παπαγαλίζουμαι οτι κάνουνε κ λένε οι υπόλοιποι. Όσον αφορά τα όσπρια δν είναι αναγκαία σε διατροφές ΒΒ,το οτι μας έκανε η μαμά μας επειδή είχε πολλές βίταμίνες δν το θεωρώ απάντηση. Όλα μα όλα είναι επεξεργασμένα,τα πάντα,κάποια είναι περρισότερο κ κάποια λιγότερο. Θα συμφωνήσω για αυτό που λες για τα τυριά αλλα όχι επειδή έχουν υπερβολική δόση νατρίου μέσα,αυτό ειναι το λιγότερο.οταν λες οτι το αλάτι κ τα άλλα συστατικά βλάπτουν την υγεία μακροχρόνια μην μηλάς ετσι γενικά,πιστεύω οτι πάντα πρέπει να λέμε κ ποσότητες. Η ζάχαρη συνδέεται με την παχυσαρκεία κ είναι η αίτια για πολλά προβλήματα. Ζάχαρη έχει κ το ψώμι,αλλά κ ένα μπισκότο έχει ζάχαρη,το θέμα είναι πόση ζάχαρη έχει το κάθένα μέσα.τα μακ κ η κολα είναι άλλη ιστορία.


εγω ειπα την αποψη μ, εσυ  τη δική σου. ο καθενας δινει βαρος εκει που βαζει προτεραιοτητα. κακα τ ψεμματα, με φέτα κ σαλτσουλες, κτλ, δεν θα πετυχει γραμμωση.. μεσα απο τη δικη μ εμπειρια, ειδα, οτι οταν εκοψα κ τη παραμικρη παρασπονδια ειδα διαφορα. :01. Wink:

----------


## paulakos

> νομιζω θα παιξει πολυ τοιλετ


Oντως χαχαχαχα,βεβαια αυτο δεν ειναι και κακο :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> εγω ειπα την αποψη μ, εσυ τη δική σου. ο καθενας δινει βαρος εκει που βαζει προτεραιοτητα. κακα τ ψεμματα, με φέτα κ σαλτσουλες, κτλ, δεν θα πετυχει γραμμωση.. μεσα απο τη δικη μ εμπειρια, ειδα, οτι οταν εκοψα κ τη παραμικρη παρασπονδια ειδα διαφορα.


 
ετσι ειναι! αν θες να φτασεις στα ακρα και να εισαι αυστηρος στην διαιτα σου, αυτο πρεπει να κανεις. και τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι και αναλογα.

----------


## gmalamos

Ρυζι η μακαρονια..??

Νομιζω παντως οτι εχουν τα ιδια θρεπτικα στοιχεια παντως. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ρυζι η μακαρονια..??
> 
> Νομιζω παντως οτι εχουν τα ιδια θρεπτικα στοιχεια παντως.


Ρυζι νομιζω. Αλλα και εγω εχω αυτη την απορια. Γιατι γενικα οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν το ρυζι αντι των μακαρονιων? Οπως ειπε και ο gmalamos πανω κατω παρομοια θρεπτικα στοιχεια δεν εχουν?

Και κατι αλλο απο εμενα. Εχω αρχισει να προσεχω ιδιαιτερα στα γευματα μου με στοχο να χασω λιπος αλλα να μεινω οσο το δυνατων σταθερα στα κιλα μου. Επειδη σα φοιτητης και εγω 1-2 μερες παιζει να βγω κατα τις 10 - 11 και να γυρισω 3 - 4 χανω 1 γευμα σιγουρα και πεθαινω στην πεινα, αλλα και την επομενη μερα ξυπναω αργα και παω λιγο πισω. Ειναι καλο να παρω μπαρες πρωτεΐνης να εχω μαζι μου οταν βγαινω ή εχουν αρκετους υδ/κες και λιπαρα (δεν γνωριζω καθολου περιεκτικοτητες). 
Ρωταω επειδη μετα τις 3-4 το μεσημερι δεν εχω υδ/α στη διατροφη μου.

----------


## gmalamos

> Ρυζι νομιζω. Αλλα και εγω εχω αυτη την απορια. Γιατι γενικα οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν το ρυζι αντι των μακαρονιων? Οπως ειπε και ο gmalamos πανω κατω παρομοια θρεπτικα στοιχεια δεν εχουν?
> 
> Και κατι αλλο απο εμενα. Εχω αρχισει να προσεχω ιδιαιτερα στα γευματα μου με στοχο να χασω λιπος αλλα να μεινω οσο το δυνατων σταθερα στα κιλα μου. Επειδη σα φοιτητης και εγω 1-2 μερες παιζει να βγω κατα τις 10 - 11 και να γυρισω 3 - 4 χανω 1 γευμα σιγουρα και πεθαινω στην πεινα, αλλα και την επομενη μερα ξυπναω αργα και παω λιγο πισω. Ειναι καλο να παρω μπαρες πρωτεΐνης να εχω μαζι μου οταν βγαινω ή εχουν αρκετους υδ/κες και λιπαρα (δεν γνωριζω καθολου περιεκτικοτητες). 
> Ρωταω επειδη μετα τις 3-4 το μεσημερι δεν εχω υδ/α στη διατροφη μου.


Ανα 100γρ


ρυζι 363 θερμιδες υδ 80.4 ΓΔ 72

μακαρομια 369 θερμιδες 75.2 ΓΔ 50

Κανε τα γευματα οποτε μπορεις μην σε αγχωνει..Ουτως η αλλως το πες και ο ιδιος φοιτητης εισαι δεν θα κατεβεις και αυριο στους αγωνες. :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Κανε τα γευματα οποτε μπορεις μην σε αγχωνει..Ουτως η αλλως το πες και ο ιδιος φοιτητης εισαι δεν θα κατεβεις και αυριο στους αγωνες.


Μωρε δεν ειναι οτι θα κατεβω σε αγωνες.. Ειναι οτι πειναω  :01. Razz:  και απο το να παω μετα να φαω κανα σουβλακι εξω και να με πιασει κανα κοψιμο (εχω και ευαισθητο στομαχι) πιστευω καλυτερα να εχω μια μπαρα πρωτεΐνης (αν ειναι σε καλες αναλογιες υδ/ες και λιπαρα) και μετα το γιαουρτακι σπιτι και υπνος κομπλε!

----------


## gmalamos

> Μωρε δεν ειναι οτι θα κατεβω σε αγωνες.. Ειναι οτι πειναω  και απο το να παω μετα να φαω κανα σουβλακι εξω και να με πιασει κανα κοψιμο (εχω και ευαισθητο στομαχι) πιστευω καλυτερα να εχω μια μπαρα πρωτεΐνης (αν ειναι σε καλες αναλογιες υδ/ες και λιπαρα) και μετα το γιαουρτακι σπιτι και υπνος κομπλε!


δες στο eshop τοτε για καμια μπαριτσα τοτε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pan0z

αυτην την βδομαδα θα κανω ενα οφ κατα ποσο λετε να κοψω τις θερμιδες μου?Περιπου στις 500 ξερω οτι ειναι καλα.Τι λετε?

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις τα αποτελεσματα στην πορεια σου, και αναλογα πρατεις.

----------


## Devil

> αυτην την βδομαδα θα κανω ενα οφ κατα ποσο λετε να κοψω τις θερμιδες μου?Περιπου στις 500 ξερω οτι ειναι καλα.Τι λετε?


μεινε στην συντηρηση....

----------


## pan0z

> μεινε στην συντηρηση....


χμμμ οταν λεμε συντηρηση?Εγω οταν εκανα γυμναστικη ετρωγα περιπου στις 4000 θερμιδες στην ουσια εκανα συντηρηση γιατι δεν εβαζα ουτε εχανα κιλα.Οποτε τι ειναι για μενα συντηρηση?

----------


## Devil

> χμμμ οταν λεμε συντηρηση?Εγω οταν εκανα γυμναστικη ετρωγα περιπου στις 4000 θερμιδες στην ουσια εκανα συντηρηση γιατι δεν εβαζα ουτε εχανα κιλα.Οποτε τι ειναι για μενα συντηρηση?


μια μεση λυση ειναι τα κιλα σου επι 33..... και μετα κανεις διορθωσεις....

----------


## aprosektos

> ναι.
> Μετά την αερόβια ή την αναερόβια  προπόνηση  πιο σημαντική είναι η κατανάλωση υδατάνθρακα (όπως  vitargo) ή  προτεινιακου ροφήματος?
> εάν ούτος η άλλως μετά απόκανα 40 λεπτό καταναλώνεται κανονικό γεύμα. Με πρωτεΐνη  κ  υδατάνθρακα


δεν εχει κανεις αποψη?

----------


## eri_87

> Μετά την αερόβια ή την αναερόβια  προπόνηση  πιο σημαντική είναι η κατανάλωση υδατάνθρακα (όπως  vitargo) ή  προτεινιακου ροφήματος?
> εάν ούτος η άλλως μετά απόκανα 40 λεπτό καταναλώνεται κανονικό γεύμα. Με πρωτεΐνη  κ  υδατάνθρακα


Εκείνη την ώρα πιο σημαντική είναι η ενυδάτωση του οργανισμού... Κάνε κανονικά το επόμενο προγραμματισμένο γεύμα στην ώρα που είναι να το κάνεις.

----------


## aprosektos

> Εκείνη την ώρα πιο σημαντική είναι η ενυδάτωση του οργανισμού... Κάνε κανονικά το επόμενο προγραμματισμένο γεύμα στην ώρα που είναι να το κάνεις.


 οσον αφορα την σπουδαιοτητα μεταξυ πρωτεινης κ υδατανθρακα εκεινη την στιγμη ποιος  πιστευεις πως εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα

----------


## Levrone

> οσον αφορα την σπουδαιοτητα μεταξυ πρωτεινης κ υδατανθρακα εκεινη την στιγμη ποιος  πιστευεις πως εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα


πειραζει να πω τη γνωμη μου?  :08. Toast: 

πρωτεινη φυσικα..

η πρωτεινη ειναι το δομικο συστατικο που θες εκεινη τη στιγμη..

αλλωστε μην ξεχνας φιλε μου οτι δεν παιρνουμε ολοι υδατανθρακα μεταπροπονητικα..πρωτεινη ομως (ή αμινοξεα ή φαι παιρνουμε ολοι)

----------


## eri_87

> οσον αφορα την σπουδαιοτητα μεταξυ πρωτεινης κ υδατανθρακα εκεινη την στιγμη ποιος  πιστευεις πως εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα


Αν έχεις κάνει αερόβιο το πρωί νηστικός, πιστεύω μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα έχει να πάρεις πρωτεΐνη. Αν κάνεις αερόβιο άλλη ώρα της μέρας, δε νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο. Έχεις κάνει κανονικά προηγούμενο γεύμα ολοκληρωμένο, οπότε πας στο επόμενο γεύμα. Δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιο λόγο να χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο τον υδ/κα ή την πρωτεΐνη μετά το αερόβιο.

----------


## aprosektos

> Εκείνη την ώρα πιο σημαντική είναι η ενυδάτωση του οργανισμού... Κάνε κανονικά το επόμενο προγραμματισμένο γεύμα στην ώρα που είναι να το κάνεις.


η ενυδατωση μετα απο την ασκηση γινετε μονο με  νερο ?

----------


## eri_87

> η ενυδατωση μετα απο την ασκηση γινετε μονο με  νερο ?


Βασικά με νερό, και από κει και πέρα εξαρτάται και πότε θα φας το γεύμα σου. Λογικά μετά από κάνα 15'-30' θα είναι ώρα να φας.

----------


## aprosektos

> Βασικά με νερό, και από κει και πέρα εξαρτάται και πότε θα φας το γεύμα σου. Λογικά μετά από κάνα 15'-30' θα είναι ώρα να φας.


δεν εισαι φαν των συμπληρωματων διατροφης  απο οτι  καταλαβα

----------


## chriele78

> Τότε φάε κανονικά το γεύμα σου χωρίς σαλάτα, μόνο πρωτεΐνη κ υδ/κα. Και πατάτα είναι καλή και ρύζι και μακαρόνια, ότι θες φαε. 
> Για τα αμύγδαλα σου είπε και ο Νιο. Πολλοί τα βάζουν με το βραδινό γιαούρτι γιατί κάνουν καλό συνδυασμό.


Να σου πω,
με το βραδινό γιαούρτι με αμυγδαλα θα ηταν καλο να βάζαμε και φρούτο ή δεν λέει πριν τον ύπνο λόγο φρουκτόζης!  :01. Smile:

----------


## eri_87

> Να σου πω,
> με το βραδινό γιαούρτι με αμυγδαλα θα ηταν καλο να βάζαμε και φρούτο ή δεν λέει πριν τον ύπνο λόγο φρουκτόζης!


Όχι φρούτο βραδιάτικα...  :01. Mr. Green:  Σκέτο γιαουρτάκι με τα καλά λιπαρά των ξηροκάρπιων... :01. Wink:

----------


## TToni Shark

> Όχι φρούτο βραδιάτικα...  Σκέτο γιαουρτάκι με τα καλά λιπαρά των ξηροκάρπιων...


Γιατί όχι φρούτα το βράδυ κάνουν τόσο πολύ κακό :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Γιατί όχι φρούτα το βράδυ κάνουν τόσο πολύ κακό


βασικα δεν το βλεπω ιδιαιτερα κακο... αμα μιλαμε για μικρη ποσοτητα.... αλλα δεν θα το προτιμουσα....

----------


## eri_87

> Γιατί όχι φρούτα το βράδυ κάνουν τόσο πολύ κακό


Θα έβαζες μέλι στο βραδινό γιαούρτι; Κάτι αντίστοιχο είναι και το φρούτο. 
Δεν είναι ότι κάνει τόσο πολύ κακό, απλά όταν κοιτάμε να "μαζέψουμε" το σώμα μας, κοιτάμε να "μαζέψουμε" και τα γύρω γύρω στη διατροφή. Αν μπορείς να φας σκέτο το γιαούρτι γιατί να τρώς και φρούτο (=υδ/κες-->σάκχαρα=αυξηση ινσουλίνης) βραδιάτικα; Φάτο άλλη ώρα... 
Είναι λεπτομέρεια, όμως από κει και πέρα ο καθένας κρίνει για τον εαυτό του και πράττει!

----------


## Devil

> Θα έβαζες μέλι στο βραδινό γιαούρτι; Κάτι αντίστοιχο είναι και το φρούτο. 
> Δεν είναι ότι κάνει τόσο πολύ κακό, απλά όταν κοιτάμε να "μαζέψουμε" το σώμα μας, κοιτάμε να "μαζέψουμε" και τα γύρω γύρω στη διατροφή. Αν μπορείς να φας σκέτο το γιαούρτι γιατί να τρώς και φρούτο* (=υδ/κες-->σάκχαρα=αυξηση ινσουλίνης) βραδιάτικα;* Φάτο άλλη ώρα... 
> Είναι λεπτομέρεια, όμως από κει και πέρα ο καθένας κρίνει για τον εαυτό του και πράττει!



και τι εγινε?

αν θελει να αδυνατισει και υπαρχει θερμιδικο ελειμα θα αδυνατισει.... κατι αντιστοιχο και στον ογκο...

η διαφορα ειναι πολυ μικρη... ετσι και αλλιως τα σακχαρα που εχει το φρουτο ειναι φρουκτοζη.... δεν αυξανει και τοσο την ινσουλινη.... 

δεν παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το GI αλλα το Glycemic Load.... δλδ η ποσοτητα... αλλο να φαει ενα μηλο και αλλο να φαει ενα τσουβαλι μηλα...

----------


## CRASHDΪET

Παιδιά έχω κοιτάξει όλες τις συνταγές και μου ακούγονται πολύ καλές .. το θέμα όμως είναι .. πχ για σπιτικές μπάρες πρωτείνης οι κέικ πρωτείνης μπορούμε να τα καταναλώσουμε σε περίοδο γράμμωσης? πχ. μία πρωτεινική μπάρα η μια φέτα κέικ πρωτείνης τη μέρα είναι εφικτό??

----------


## pan0z

> Παιδιά έχω κοιτάξει όλες τις συνταγές και μου ακούγονται πολύ καλές .. το θέμα όμως είναι .. πχ για σπιτικές μπάρες πρωτείνης οι κέικ πρωτείνης μπορούμε να τα καταναλώσουμε σε περίοδο γράμμωσης? πχ. μία πρωτεινική μπάρα η μια φέτα κέικ πρωτείνης τη μέρα είναι εφικτό??


ολα ειναι εφικτα αρκει να μετρας τις θερμιδες που περνεις και να μην ξεπερνανε συνολικα την ημερισια σου προσληψη που εχεις ορισει

----------


## eri_87

> δεν εισαι φαν των συμπληρωματων διατροφης  απο οτι  καταλαβα


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αλλά εσύ είπες ότι μετά από κάνα 40λεπτο θα κανεις κανονικό γεύμα μετά το αερόβιο. Και γιαυτό δε βρίσκω το λόγο να πιεις πρωτεΐνη και μετά από λίγο να φας κανονικά. Απο κει και πέρα για ενυδάτωση τί συμπλήρωμα να πάρεις  :01. Unsure:  γιαυτό είπα νερό.

----------


## eri_87

> και τι εγινε?
> 
> αν θελει να αδυνατισει και υπαρχει θερμιδικο ελειμα θα αδυνατισει.... κατι αντιστοιχο και στον ογκο...
> 
> η διαφορα ειναι πολυ μικρη... ετσι και αλλιως τα σακχαρα που εχει το φρουτο ειναι φρουκτοζη.... δεν αυξανει και τοσο την ινσουλινη.... 
> 
> δεν παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το GI αλλα το Glycemic Load.... δλδ η ποσοτητα... αλλο να φαει ενα μηλο και αλλο να φαει ενα τσουβαλι μηλα...


Ωραία, τότε γιατί λες ότι δε θα το προτιμούσες; 
Για την ακρίβεια, σε πολλές διατροφές διαιτολόγων έχω δει να βάζουν το βράδυ ένα φρούτο. Αλλά σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζω εδώ μέσα, δεν το προτείνουν. Απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας κρίνει και αποφασίζει, αναλόγως!

----------


## aprosektos

> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αλλά εσύ είπες ότι μετά από κάνα 40λεπτο θα κανεις κανονικό γεύμα μετά το αερόβιο. Και γιαυτό δε βρίσκω το λόγο να πιεις πρωτεΐνη και μετά από λίγο να φας κανονικά. Απο κει και πέρα για ενυδάτωση τί συμπλήρωμα να πάρεις  γιαυτό είπα νερό.


θα  μπορουσες  να παρεις  υδατανθρακα  οπως  το vitargo

----------


## Devil

> Ωραία, τότε γιατί λες ότι δε θα το προτιμούσες; 
> Για την ακρίβεια, σε πολλές διατροφές διαιτολόγων έχω δει να βάζουν το βράδυ ένα φρούτο. Αλλά σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζω εδώ μέσα, δεν το προτείνουν. Απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας κρίνει και αποφασίζει, αναλόγως!


γιατι δεν μου αρεσει το φρουκτοζιο.... οχι για λογους ινσουλινης....
αν ηθελα να βαλω υδατανθρακα θα εβαζα καποια αλλη πηγη....
και γενικα δεν ειμαι φαν του γιαουρτιου/καζεινης το βραδι.... και καλα για τον ''καταβολισμο''...

----------


## Devil

> οσον αφορα την σπουδαιοτητα μεταξυ πρωτεινης κ υδατανθρακα εκεινη την στιγμη ποιος  πιστευεις πως εχει μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα


πρωτεινη.... 

κοβεις τον καταβολισμο και στις 2 περιπτωσεις που ειπες απο πανω...

----------


## dionisos

> Θα έβαζες μέλι στο βραδινό γιαούρτι; Κάτι αντίστοιχο είναι και το φρούτο. 
> Δεν είναι ότι κάνει τόσο πολύ κακό, απλά όταν κοιτάμε να "μαζέψουμε" το σώμα μας, κοιτάμε να "μαζέψουμε" και τα γύρω γύρω στη διατροφή. Αν μπορείς να φας σκέτο το γιαούρτι γιατί να τρώς και φρούτο (=υδ/κες-->σάκχαρα=αυξηση ινσουλίνης) βραδιάτικα; Φάτο άλλη ώρα... 
> Είναι λεπτομέρεια, όμως από κει και πέρα ο καθένας κρίνει για τον εαυτό του και πράττει!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Δεν παίζουν ρόλο μόνο οι θερμίδες, αλλά και η ώρα που καταναλώνουμε το κάθε γεύμα!

----------


## Devil

> Δεν παίζουν ρόλο μόνο οι θερμίδες, αλλά και η ώρα που καταναλώνουμε το κάθε γεύμα!


που το στιριζεις?

----------


## exkaliber

> και γενικα δεν ειμαι φαν του γιαουρτιου/καζεινης το βραδι.... και καλα για τον ''καταβολισμο''...


χμ.....
λαδη?
πως την βγαζεις εσυ??

προσωπικα αν τυχει τρωω λιγο γιαουρτι και μυγδαλα καμαριμ μυγδαλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> χμ.....
> λαδη?
> πως την βγαζεις εσυ??
> 
> προσωπικα αν τυχει τρωω λιγο γιαουρτι και μυγδαλα καμαριμ μυγδαλα


ειχα ποσταρει καπου την διατροφη μου.... στο περιπου δλδ... τσεκαρε την και θα καταλαβεις...

----------


## exkaliber

θυμασαι τιτλο?

----------


## Devil

> θυμασαι τιτλο?


εκεινο το θεμα που γραφαμε τις διατροφες μας..... τιτλο ακριβως δεν θυμαμαι...

----------


## dionisos

> που το στιριζεις?


Για να καταλάβω, εσύ πιστεύεις δηλαδή πως αν τρως τα ίδια γεύματα που τρως και τώρα αλλά με διαφορετική σειρά, θα έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα; Αν είναι έτσι να τρώω το γιαούρτι με τα ξηροκάρπια που το έχω τελευταίο γεύμα το πρωί, να πίνω το μεταπροπονητικό το βράδυ...

----------


## Giannistzn

Τελικα σχετικα με την ερωτηση που ειχε γινει παραπανω, ρυζι ή μακαρονια, καμια απαντηση? Γιατι, οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν ρυζι αντι μακαρονιών.

Επισης, απορια μου, γιατι ρυζι καστανο και οχι κανονικο? Σε συσταση που ειχα κοιταξει πανω κατω παρομοια ειναι δεν εχουν καποια τρομερη διαφορα (νομιζω)

----------


## beefmeup

αν αναφερεσαι στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα,δεν νομιζω οτι θα χεις θεμα κ τις ωρες να αλλαξεις.
αν αναφερεσαι στο μεταροπονητικο ροφημα,ειναι μονο για εκεινη την ωρα.

γενικα παντως για την καζεινη το βραδυ,δεν υπαρχει θεμα καταβολισμου αν δεν συντρεχουν συνθηκες..
ο average joe που αθλειται με σκοπο την μυικη μαζα,δεν εχει θεμα καταβολισμου εκει.
αλλα εδω ομως βγαινουμε οφ,κ αν θελετε μην το πατε στις καζεινες τα βραδια.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SeXperT

> Τελικα σχετικα με την ερωτηση που ειχε γινει παραπανω, ρυζι ή μακαρονια, καμια απαντηση? Γιατι, οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν ρυζι αντι μακαρονιών.
> 
> Επισης, απορια μου, γιατι ρυζι καστανο και οχι κανονικο? Σε συσταση που ειχα κοιταξει πανω κατω παρομοια ειναι δεν εχουν καποια τρομερη διαφορα (νομιζω)



εγω προσωπικα στην γραμμωση τρωω και μακαρονια... κ περισσοτερο απο το ρυζι μαλιστα...

επισης οσον αφορα το καστανο ρυζι, μην μασας, λιγοι το τρωνε... οι πιο πολλοι ασπρο θα φανε... 
προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει και καθολου... ενω τα μακαρονια ολικης τα λατρευω!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Τελικα σχετικα με την ερωτηση που ειχε γινει παραπανω, ρυζι ή μακαρονια, καμια απαντηση? Γιατι, οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν ρυζι αντι μακαρονιών.
> 
> Επισης, απορια μου, γιατι ρυζι καστανο και οχι κανονικο? Σε συσταση που ειχα κοιταξει πανω κατω παρομοια ειναι δεν εχουν καποια τρομερη διαφορα (νομιζω)


για μενα ειναι μικρες οι διαφορες...

τωρα αν το παρεις αναλητικα... τα μακαρονια ειναι επεξεργασμενη τροφη... και αναμεσα στα 2 ρυζια που λες... το καστανο νομιζω εχεις περισσοτερες βιταμινες/μεταλα κτλ κτλ...

----------


## Devil

> Για να καταλάβω, εσύ πιστεύεις δηλαδή πως αν τρως τα ίδια γεύματα που τρως και τώρα αλλά με διαφορετική σειρά, θα έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα; Αν είναι έτσι να τρώω το γιαούρτι με τα ξηροκάρπια που το έχω τελευταίο γεύμα το πρωί, να πίνω το μεταπροπονητικό το βράδυ...


για να καταλαβεις ναι περιπου αυτο εννοω...

γιατι αμα το πρωινο δεν εχει υδατανθρακα τι θα γινει? 
αμα το βραδινο εχει υδατανθρακα τι θα γινει?

οι διαφορες ειναι πολυ μικρες.....

----------


## exkaliber

> για να καταλαβεις ναι περιπου αυτο εννοω...
> 
> γιατι αμα το πρωινο δεν εχει υδατανθρακα τι θα γινει? 
> αμα το βραδινο εχει υδατανθρακα τι θα γινει?


μιλας με γριφους...

----------


## beefmeup

> μιλας με γριφους...


τι γριφους ρε :01. Mr. Green: 

2 προτασεις εγραψε,κ ειναι απλες..
κ το δικο μου ποστ απο πανω το ιδιο απλο ειναι.

που ειναι ο γριφος? :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

ρε τι διαλο
ποτε το γραψα εγω ποτε το γραψες εσυ  :02. Shock: 
με τρομαζεις.........

----------


## exkaliber

> που ειναι ο γριφος?


ε πως,κατσε
αφηνει ενα μυστηριο στον θεατη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ε πως,κατσε
> αφηνει ενα μυστηριο στον θεατη


πουλαω μουρη.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## freestyler

παιδια πως φαινεται σαν προγραμμα?ξερω δεν ειναι καλο αλλα θελω διορθωσεις

9:00 δημητριακα +whey
11:00 δυο τοστ +βρωμη
13:00   gym
14:15 whey
15:00 μεσημεριανο: μακαρονια ή κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ή μπριζολα με πατατες
18:00 βρωμη με μια μπανανα
21:00 βραδινο ιδιο με μεσημεριανο
23:00 ψητη πατατα με τονο (κονσερβρα)

1.88 71kg
το σωμα μου ειναι αυτο της pic
τις τελευταιες 3 βδομαδες επαιρνα μια πρωτεινη ογκου ...1kg πηρα μονο και θα την κοψω!!!θα βαλω μια whey συν την βρωμη!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια πως φαινεται σαν προγραμμα?ξερω δεν ειναι καλο αλλα θελω διορθωσεις
> 
> 9:00 δημητριακα +whey
> 11:00 δυο τοστ +βρωμη
> 13:00   gym
> 14:15 whey
> 15:00 μεσημεριανο: μακαρονια ή κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ή μπριζολα με πατατες
> 18:00 βρωμη με μια μπανανα
> 21:00 βραδινο ιδιο με μεσημεριανο
> 23:00 ψητη πατατα με τονο (κονσερβρα)


_Το γεύμα ΄21:00 με 23:00 είναι πολύ κοντά,
δεν προλαβαίνεις να χωνέψεις ρε συ τον 9,
τι ώρα κοιμάσαι δηλαδή?
Καλύτερα θα ήταν το τελευταίο σου γεύμα να 
ήταν κανένα γιαούρτι με ξιροκάρπια!_

----------


## freestyler

> _Το γεύμα ΄21:00 με 23:00 είναι πολύ κοντά,
> δεν προλαβαίνεις να χωνέψεις ρε συ τον 9,
> τι ώρα κοιμάσαι δηλαδή?
> Καλύτερα θα ήταν το τελευταίο σου γεύμα να 
> ήταν κανένα γιαούρτι με ξιροκάρπια!_


καλα εγω κοιμαμαι 3-4 το πρωι  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock: 
ωραιο μου ακουγεται το γιαουρτακι!!!σε καλμαρει και πριν τον υπνο!!!   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## κουλης

μια ερωτησουλα που ηθελα να κανω εδω και καιρο....ο οργανιμος μπορει να χρησιμοποιεισει ολων των ειδων των λιπιδιων σαν πηγη καυσιμου.δλδ 

Φυτικά λιπαρά:         
Ζωικά λιπαρά:
Μονοακόρεστα λιπαρά  
Πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά
Trans λιπαρά ?

----------


## tolis93

παιδια ξερει κανενας ποσες θερμιδες εχει ενα μηλο? και η βανιλια το φρουτο εννοω
ευχαριστωωω

----------


## Ramrod

> παιδια ξερει κανενας ποσες θερμιδες εχει ενα μηλο? και η βανιλια το φρουτο εννοω
> ευχαριστωωω


H Βανίλια λουλούδι δεν είναι? Πάντως το μήλο έχει σακχαρα όπως όλα τα φρούτα...

----------


## tolis93

> H Βανίλια λουλούδι δεν είναι? Πάντως το μήλο έχει σακχαρα όπως όλα τα φρούτα...


Υπαρχοτν και πολλα ειδη με το ιδιο ονομα :01. Razz:   εννοω το φρουτο.το μωβ σε μεγεθος μανταρινιου

----------


## tolis93

Η μουσταρδα παχαινει?γιατι δε βρισκω πουθενα συστατικα.η σως για μπαρμπικιου? Εχει αρκετους υδανθρακες απο οτι βλεπω αλλα δεν εχει πολλες θερμιδες

----------


## Levrone

> Η μουσταρδα παχαινει?γιατι δε βρισκω πουθενα συστατικα.η σως για μπαρμπικιου? Εχει αρκετους υδανθρακες απο οτι βλεπω αλλα δεν εχει πολλες θερμιδες


φιλε για τη ΣΚΟΝΗ μουσταρδα που εχω αποψη θα σου πω οτι φαε αφοβα..δεν παχαινει καθολου..

για το μπουκαλι τωρα, δεν ξερω, αλλα πρεπει να παιζει και πολυ συντηρητικο σ αυτο..

----------


## Ramrod

> φιλε για τη ΣΚΟΝΗ μουσταρδα που εχω αποψη θα σου πω οτι φαε αφοβα..δεν παχαινει καθολου..
> 
> για το μπουκαλι τωρα, δεν ξερω, αλλα πρεπει να παιζει και πολυ συντηρητικο σ αυτο..


+1

Πάντως απο όλα αυτά τα dip και τις σως η μουστάρδα έχει τις λιγότερες θερμίδες...τα ντοματοειδή πάνε αμέσως μετά και μετα οι μαγιονέζες και όλες οι σως που την περιέχουν.

Αν είσαι σε όγκο δε θα σου κάνει τη διαφορά αν φας λίγη μουσταρδιτσα η κέτσαπ με το κοτόπουλο, σε γράμμωση όμως καλυτερα να τα αποφευγεις όλα αυτά...

----------


## Slack `N Track

Συνδιασμος της υπο φωτογραφιας μουσταρδας, με γιαουρτι πανω σε ψητο κοτοπουλο στηθος, βρασμενο σιταρι, φετες αγγουρακι, ροκα και παρθενο ελαιολαδο...

Ολα τα λεφτα...

----------


## jimmy007

> μια ερωτησουλα που ηθελα να κανω εδω και καιρο....ο οργανιμος μπορει να χρησιμοποιεισει ολων των ειδων των λιπιδιων σαν πηγη καυσιμου.δλδ 
> 
> Φυτικά λιπαρά:         
> Ζωικά λιπαρά:
> Μονοακόρεστα λιπαρά  
> Πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά
> Trans λιπαρά ?


Mπορεί να τα χρησιμοποιήσει εφόσον αποκτήσουν τη μορφή ελεύθερων λιπαρών οξέων μακράς αλυσίδας(LCFA αν δεν κάνω λάθος)..

----------


## tolis93

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα τη δοκιμασω τη σκονη μουσταρδας!!

----------


## aepiskeptis

> _ 
> Γιατί ρε συ να χαλάσει το παιδί το μεταπροπονητικό του? 
> Ενα πολύ σημαντικό γεύμα!
> Αντε πες σε ένα άλλο γεύμα ναι, αλλά όχι και μετά την προπόνηση.
> 
> Μια καλή λύση είναι και η μπισκοτόκρεμα για μωρά! 
> _



Η παραπανω απαντηση ηρθε σε αυτη την προταση 

Γ. δεν υπαρχει "γενικά παίρνω δύσκολα βάρος", συγνωμη! Υπαρχει δεν τρωω, ενω νομιζω οτι τρωω. Συνταγη #1, καθε Σαββατο απογευμα κανε την πιο βαρια προπονηση που μπορεις μονο πολυαρθρικες μεχρι 1ρμ, γυρνα σπιτι και παραγγειλε μια εχτρα μεγαλη πιτσα με απ ολα, οταν ερθει ριξε επιπλεον 1 στηθος κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι που εχεις πριν μαγειρεψει. Παρε το ελαιολαδο και ριξ της μεχρι να παπαριασει. Απλα τα πραγματα 

Το εξηγεις λιγο.

πως θα χαλασει το μεταπροπονητικο του?
Α. απ το λιπος. Οχι δε χαλαει, βλ ερευνες http://user210805.websitewizard.com/...R-Jan-2008.pdf
B1. κορεσμενο λιπος + υδατανθρακας =μεγαλυτερη εκκριση ινσουλινης
Β2. πολυ/μονο +υδατανθρακας= μικροτερη εκκριση ινσουλινης
Γ. πολλες πηγες πρωτεινης=μεγαλυτερη πρωτειινοσυνθεση
Δ. η αναπληρωση γλυκογονου δεν επηρεαζεται απ το λιπος του μεταπροπονητικου γευματος

Λοιπον?

----------


## beefmeup

> Συνταγη #1, καθε Σαββατο απογευμα κανε την πιο βαρια προπονηση που μπορεις μονο πολυαρθρικες μεχρι 1ρμ, γυρνα σπιτι και παραγγειλε μια εχτρα μεγαλη πιτσα με απ ολα, οταν ερθει ριξε επιπλεον 1 στηθος κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι που εχεις πριν μαγειρεψει. Παρε το ελαιολαδο και ριξ της μεχρι να παπαριασει. Απλα τα πραγματα


εεεεηηη,αυτο μου θυμιζει κατι δικα μου μεταπροπονητικα γευματα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> εεεεηηη,αυτο μου θυμιζει κατι δικα μου μεταπροπονητικα γευματα


για ογκο φανταζομαι...

----------


## beefmeup

μπαα,ολο το χρονο..απλα δεν το κανω κ συστημα.
δεν εχω περιοδους ογκου/γραμμωσης,ετσι κ αλλιως.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Η παραπανω απαντηση ηρθε σε αυτη την προταση 
> 
> Γ. δεν υπαρχει "γενικά παίρνω δύσκολα βάρος", συγνωμη! Υπαρχει δεν τρωω, ενω νομιζω οτι τρωω. Συνταγη #1, καθε Σαββατο απογευμα κανε την πιο βαρια προπονηση που μπορεις μονο πολυαρθρικες μεχρι 1ρμ, γυρνα σπιτι και παραγγειλε μια εχτρα μεγαλη πιτσα με απ ολα, οταν ερθει ριξε επιπλεον 1 στηθος κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι που εχεις πριν μαγειρεψει. Παρε το ελαιολαδο και ριξ της μεχρι να παπαριασει. Απλα τα πραγματα 
> 
> Το εξηγεις λιγο.
> 
> πως θα χαλασει το μεταπροπονητικο του?
> Α. απ το λιπος. Οχι δε χαλαει, βλ ερευνες http://user210805.websitewizard.com/...R-Jan-2008.pdf
> B1. κορεσμενο λιπος + υδατανθρακας =μεγαλυτερη εκκριση ινσουλινης
> ...


Είμαι της άποψης ότι το μεταπροπονητικό πρέπει να περιέχει πρωτεΐνη, υδατάνθρακα και πάρα πολύ λίγα λιπαρά. Αμα τότε θα φάει τα παραπάνω που προτείνεις στα υπόλοιπα γεύματα τι πρέπει να τρώει?

Οταν λες πολλές πηγές πρωτεΐνης τι εννοείς? το κοτόπουλο με το σαλάμι αέρος που θα έχει η πίτσα?

(κορεσμενο λιπος + υδατανθρακας =μεγαλυτερη εκκριση ινσουλινης) 
μόνο ότι το λίπος κάνει πάρα πολύ ώρα για να διασπαστή εμένα αυτό μου φτάνει και περισέβει για να μην το έχω σε εκείνο το γεύμα!

----------


## tolis93

> μπαα,ολο το χρονο..απλα δεν το κανω κ συστημα.
> δεν εχω περιοδους ογκου/γραμμωσης,ετσι κ αλλιως.


σωστοοος!!

----------


## tolis93

Καλησπερα.Η ωρα 1 το βραδυ...γυρω στις 10 με 10 κ 30 πιγα στο zio pepe και εφαγα 3-4 μικρα κομματια πιτσα με ψητα λαχανικα.λεπτη η ζυμη τωρα απο λαδι δεν πρεπει να χε και πολυ.και ενα σαντουιτς παλι με λαχανικα.αυτο το χε το λαδακι του.περαν του γυμναστηριου σημερα εχω ριξει και κανα 3 ωρο περπατιμα στο περιπου...και η μια ωρα ηταν αφου φαω...το παρακανα με τα λιπαρα βραδιατικα?

----------


## Ramrod

> Καλησπερα.Η ωρα 1 το βραδυ...γυρω στις 10 με 10 κ 30 πιγα στο zio pepe και εφαγα 3-4 μικρα κομματια πιτσα με ψητα λαχανικα.λεπτη η ζυμη τωρα απο λαδι δεν πρεπει να χε και πολυ.και ενα σαντουιτς παλι με λαχανικα.αυτο το χε το λαδακι του.περαν του γυμναστηριου σημερα εχω ριξει και κανα 3 ωρο περπατιμα στο περιπου...και η μια ωρα ηταν αφου φαω...το παρακανα με τα λιπαρα βραδιατικα?


Με μια φορά δε παθαίνεις τίποτα μη φοβάσαι...και καμία σχέση με βαρύ cheat. Που να δεις άλλοι τι τρώμε εδω μέσα όταν cheatαρουμε... :01. Mr. Green: 

Ωραίο το zio peppe παρεπιπτόντως! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

R


> Με μια φορά δε παθαίνεις τίποτα μη φοβάσαι...και καμία σχέση με βαρύ cheat. Που να δεις άλλοι τι τρώμε εδω μέσα όταν cheatαρουμε...
> 
> Ωραίο το zio peppe παρεπιπτόντως!


+1 πολυ καλες πιτσες κ σαντουιτς

----------


## aepiskeptis

> σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ,αλλα ρε παιδια γινετε να τρως στις 1.00 λιγα μακαρονια ολικης με δυο κομματια μικρα γαλοπουλα και να χωνεψεις στις...6.00.αυτο εγινε σημερα σε μενα.και μου χαλασε και την προπονηση γιατι το στομαχι μου ηταν πετρα και σε καθε σετ ανεβαζα παλμους στο κοκκινο...


ο χρονος χωνευσης δεν ειναι τοσο απλος
ενα γευμα μπορει να κανει 4-6 ωρες να χωνευτει, μπορει να κανει και μιση, μπορει να κανει και 8+ωρες. τι? αμε!
αν εχεις ποσοτητες λιπους, φυτ ινων ο χρονος αυξανει

δεν ειναι τοσο απλο, αν δεν υπαρχουν ενζυμα, μειωμενει εκκριση γαστρικων οξεων, γιατι πριν ηπιες σοδα πχ, ο χρονος αυξανει περισσοτερο.

----------


## d3m

Εχει κανεις ακουστα την λευκωματινη?
Μου ειπανε οτι μπορω να τι βρω απο καποιο ζαχαροπλαστειο και οτι κανει αρκετα καλη δουλεια :01. Unsure:

----------


## SeXperT

> Εχει κανεις ακουστα την λευκωματινη?
> Μου ειπανε οτι μπορω να τι βρω απο καποιο ζαχαροπλαστειο και οτι κανει αρκετα καλη δουλεια


δουλεια σε τι? στο μεταπροπονητικο ρόφημα?

----------


## d3m

> δουλεια σε τι? στο μεταπροπονητικο ρόφημα?


Κυριως ναι αλλα και για τις υπολλοιπες ωρες τις ημερας.
Ειναι το ασπραδι απο το αυγο σε σκονι.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Κυριως ναι αλλα και για τις υπολλοιπες ωρες τις ημερας.
> Ειναι το ασπραδι απο το αυγο σε σκονι.


Ερωτηση, ενω υπαρχουν τοσα καλα αυγουλακια και πρωτεΐνες αμα θες σκονη, γιατι να πας σε κατι τοσο επεξεργασμενο που ουτε καν ξερεις τι εχει μεσα σιγουρα? (οχι οτι ξερουμε για τις πρωτεΐνες αλλα τα αυγουλακια ειναι σιγουρα.

----------


## Geo22

Δεν εχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ κανενός είδους συμπλήρωμα.
Λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος υγείας, Αντίσταση Ινσουλίνης/Υπογλ., πήρα ξαφνικά βάρος και έτσι ανακάλυψα την ασθένεια αυτή. Μου έχουν μείνει 5 κιλά τα οποία δεν μπορώ να χάσω. 
Κάνω βάρη και παίζω ποδόσφαιρο (ερασιτεχνικά), αλλά δεν χάνω. 'Εχω κολλήσει!
Έχω απευθυνθεί σε αρκετούς διατροφολόγους (πολύ γνωστούς), αλλά δεν ικανοποιήθηκα. Χρειάζεται να κάνω πράγματι τέλεια διατροφή, προσαρμοσμένη πάνω μου, πχ σωματότυπο κτλ!
Οι bodybuilders είστε σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο. 
'Εχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι; 
Υπάρχει κάποιος επαγγελματίας που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει;
Συμπλήρωμα FATBLOCKER - Θα βοηθήσει; Μήπως προκαλεί πρόβλημα στο μεταβολισμό;
Γνωρίζετε για τον Tom Venuto (Burn the Fat); (Φαίνεται να γνωρίζει πολύ καλά το θέμα.)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MichalisPorke

Λογο ευκολιας τωρα που ειναι διακοπες και γενικα ειναι οκ να τρωω μονο μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλου??Ενοοω κοτοπουλο κανονικο δεν εχω..

----------


## beefmeup

> Χρειάζεται να κάνω πράγματι τέλεια διατροφή, προσαρμοσμένη πάνω μου, πχ σωματότυπο κτλ!


τελειο δεν ειναι τπτ.
προσεγμενη διατροφη θες,αλλα κ ασκηση..χωρις αυτα τα 2 μαζι δεν κανεις τπτ.
για διαφορα συμπληρωματα λογω του προβληματος που εχεις,καλο θα ηταν να μιλησεις κ με τον γιατρο που σε παρακολουθει.
το να σου πρωτεινουμε εμεις κατι κατι απο εδω ειναι μαλλον,ανευθυνο.

ριξε μια ματια στις ενοτητες του φορουμ για διατροφηκ προπονηση κ θα βρεις πληροφοριες για να βγαλεις μια διατροδη στα μετρα σου.
κ μετα,μαζι με τον γιατρο σου θα την δειτε σε συναρτηση με το προβλημα υγειας που εχεις.
αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο πιστευω.

*α,κ κατι αλλο...αφου κανεις ηδη την ερωτηση σε αλλο θεμα,μπορεις να περιμενεις απαντηση εκει,χωρις να σπαμαρεις σε αλλα θεματα με τις ιδιες ερωτησεις.*

----------


## jannous44

> Λογο ευκολιας τωρα που ειναι διακοπες και γενικα ειναι οκ να τρωω μονο μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλου??Ενοοω κοτοπουλο κανονικο δεν εχω..


ειναι το ιδιο :03. Thumb up:  απλα σε μερικα κοτοπουλαδικα αλεθουν το κοτοπουλο με τι πετσα. να το προσεχεις αυτο κ καλυτερα να παιρνεις κιμα κ να τα κανεις εσυ . παρα να τα παιρνεις ετοιμα.

----------


## f-panos

Καλο θα ηταν να ειχες ποικιλια στη διατροφη σου κ οχι καθε μερα το ιδιο.

Περα απο αυτο ομως ειναι κ λιγο αμφιβολο τι ακριβως περιεχει ο κιμας κοτας μεσα(μονο στηθος ή ενας θεος ξερει τι;!) Αν απο το κρεοπωλειο που αγοραζεις μπορει να στο κοψει τον κιμα εκεινη την ωρα μπροστα σου παρε, αλλα αν ειναι ηδη ετοιμος καλυτερα να εισαι κ εσυ λιγο υποψιασμενος!!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Καλο θα ηταν να ειχες ποικιλια στη διατροφη σου κ οχι καθε μερα το ιδιο.
> 
> Περα απο αυτο ομως ειναι κ λιγο αμφιβολο τι ακριβως περιεχει ο κιμας κοτας μεσα(μονο στηθος ή ενας θεος ξερει τι;!) Αν απο το κρεοπωλειο που αγοραζεις μπορει να στο κοψει τον κιμα εκεινη την ωρα μπροστα σου παρε, αλλα αν ειναι ηδη ετοιμος καλυτερα να εισαι κ εσυ λιγο υποψιασμενος!!!!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

μπορεισ επισεισ να κανεισ μπιφτεκια με κιμα γαλοπουλασ :01. Wink:

----------


## jannous44

> Καλο θα ηταν να ειχες ποικιλια στη διατροφη σου κ οχι καθε μερα το ιδιο.
> 
> Περα απο αυτο ομως ειναι κ λιγο αμφιβολο τι ακριβως περιεχει ο κιμας κοτας μεσα(μονο στηθος ή ενας θεος ξερει τι;!) Αν απο το κρεοπωλειο που αγοραζεις μπορει να στο κοψει τον κιμα εκεινη την ωρα μπροστα σου παρε, αλλα αν ειναι ηδη ετοιμος καλυτερα να εισαι κ εσυ λιγο υποψιασμενος!!!!


αμα δεν εχει πετσα κομπλε ειναι :03. Thumb up: . δηλαδη τι διαφορα εχει αν αλεσει το μπουκι και το στηθος απο το να αλεσει μονο το στηθος? θα εχει 1γ λιπους παραπανω ο κιμας και παλι αν εχει!. ε ενταξυ ειπαμε...

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχω στο σπίτι κάτι λεκιθινες. Είναι Καλο συμπλήρωμα για ισσοροπημενη διατροφή ή δεν κάνει διάφορα; Γιατί διάβασα ότι λέει κάτι για τα λίπη (δεν εδωσα μεγάλη βάση)

----------


## exkaliber

^
καπου πηρε το ματι μου ενα θεμα για την λεκιθινη
για ψαξτο

----------


## Giannistzn

> ^
> καπου πηρε το ματι μου ενα θεμα για την λεκιθινη
> για ψαξτο


Με ενα γρηγορο ψαξιμο στα συμπληρωματα σε διαφορα τοπικ για λιποδιαλυτες, απ'οτι λενε τα παιδια εδω δεν κανουν και πολυ δουλεια.

edit : κατι ακυρο, τι βρασμενο ρυζι (σκετο με ζωμο λαχανικων) στο ψυγειο ποσο καιρο διατηρειται περιπου? Μην μας πιασει κανα κοψιμο!

----------


## lila_1

> edit : κατι ακυρο, τι βρασμενο ρυζι (σκετο με ζωμο λαχανικων) στο ψυγειο ποσο καιρο διατηρειται περιπου? Μην μας πιασει κανα κοψιμο!


Νομίζω κανένα μαγειρεμένο τρόφιμο δεν αντέχει πάνω απο 4-5 μέρες στη ψύξη...
Για ρώτα και τη μάνα σου...θα ξέρει..

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Νομίζω κανένα μαγειρεμένο τρόφιμο δεν αντέχει πάνω απο 4-5 μέρες στη ψύξη...
> Για ρώτα και τη μάνα σου...θα ξέρει..


Μου ειπε 1-2 μερες και απογοητευτηκα, ειπα να ρωτησω γιατι αρκετοι το τρωνε σαν μεταπροπ, και ειπα μπας και με διαφωτισει κανεις..

----------


## lila_1

> Μου ειπε 1-2 μερες και απογοητευτηκα


Πα να ρωτήσω και τη δικιά μου..

Η οποία θα ναι μάλλον πολύ αισιόδοξη αν κρίνω απο το πόσο νοικοκυρά είναι... :08. Turtle:

----------


## jackieboy

Κατι για το πρωινο,

επειδη το πρωι με πιεζει ο χρονος βαζω σε ενα μπλεντερ ενα σκουπ whey, μια μπανανα, γυρω στις 6-7 κουταλιες βρωμη, μερικες φορες κανα αμυγδαλο και γαλα(ή νερο οταν δεν εχω γαλα) και τα πινω ολα μαζι. 

Την παλευει σαν πρωινο ή ειναι ελλειπες? Θεωριτικα  πρεπει να παιρνεις σκετη whey το πρωι και οχι μιγμα για να γινει γρηγορα η απορροφηση? Να αλλαξω κατι?

----------


## beefmeup

τουμπανο ειναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jackieboy

θενς ρε μαν, οσες φορες ρωταω πρωτος απαντας. και ρωταω συχνα τωρα τελευταια.. ωραιος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ska

Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με τα γαλακτοκομικα,εψαξα αρκετα στο forum αλλα δε μπορεσα να βρω μια ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση στο ερωτημα μου,για ποιο λογο τα γαλακτοκομικα πρεπει να περιοριζονται στη περιοδο γραμμωσης?Βλεπω οτι καποιοι υποστηριζουν πως σε θολωνουν αλλα για ποιο λογο γινεται αυτο εξαιτιας της λακτοζης?

----------


## beefmeup

αν δεν εχεις πολυ χαμηλο λιπος,τρως γαλακτομικα αφοβα.
αν κανεις γραμμωση για να κατεβεις στο 8-10% δεν εχεις προβλημα με αυτα..
κατω απο κει,καποιους τους θολωνουν,αλλους παλι οχι..
δοκιμαζεις κ βλεπεις.

----------


## ska

Ευχαριστω beef!Απλα σκεφτομουν στο δεκατιανο μου να πινω και γαλα για να συμπληρωνω την απαραιτητη πρωτεινη,ετσι ωστε να περιορισω τα αλλαντικα που τρωω συνηθως εκεινη την ωρα γιαυτο ρωταω

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναναφερθει,επειδη οι τονοι που παίρνουμε προερχονται από Ανατολη,ως επί των πλειστων,μιλαω για κονσερβες,θεωρείτε λόγω ραδιενεργειας από την Ιαπωνία ότι σιγα-σιγα πρεπει να τους αποφεύγουμε ή δεν παίζει θεμα;

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναναφερθει,επειδη οι τονοι που παίρνουμε προερχονται από Ανατολη,ως επί των πλειστων,μιλαω για κονσερβες,θεωρείτε λόγω ραδιενεργειας από την Ιαπωνία ότι σιγα-σιγα πρεπει να τους αποφεύγουμε ή δεν παίζει θεμα;


ασε γιατι περαν τουτου,βρηκα χθες ενα αρθρο που λεει οτι η συχνη καταναλωση τονου σου μαμαει τα ραμματα..το ξεραμε βεβαια,αλλα εδω ειχε καταγεγραμενες περιπτωσεις που μαλλον ετρωγαν πολυ(βλεπε 9 κονσερβες ανα βδομαδα)κ οταν τσεκαραν το αιμα τους ειχαν κατι συγκεντρωσεις υδραργυρου στον θεο..
εγω τους εχω κοψει σε μια κονσερβα ανα βδομαδα εδω κ ενα χρονο,κ μονο σαν λυση αναγκης στην δουλεια..

----------


## ska

Στο πανεπιστημιο παντως ο καθηγητης που μας κανει ραδιοφαρμακευτικη μας ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να φοβομαστε τα προιοντα απο την ιαπωνια και πως για να λαβουμε αρκετη ποσοτητα ραδιενεργειας πρεπει να καταναλωσουμε 3 τονους ψαρια απο την περιοχη που υπαρχει η ραδιενεργεια

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω για λόγους ευκολιας καταναλωνω 3-4 κονσερβες εβδομαδιαιως αλλα δεν θελω να το ρισκαρω κιολας,σιγα,απλα μου γεννηθηκε σημερα αυτη η απορία.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναναφερθει,επειδη οι τονοι που παίρνουμε προερχονται από Ανατολη,ως επί των πλειστων,μιλαω για κονσερβες,θεωρείτε λόγω ραδιενεργειας από την Ιαπωνία ότι σιγα-σιγα πρεπει να τους αποφεύγουμε ή δεν παίζει θεμα;


(Θα μπλεξουμε τα πανεπιστημια τωρα το βλεπω..  :01. ROFL: )
Εμας στο μαθημα της ρυπανσης περιβαλλοντος (βιολογικο γαρ) μας συμβουλεψαν να τρωμε οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα προιοντα που προερχονται απο εκει.
Αν δεν γινεται να κανουμε διαφορετικα, να προτιμαμε τουλαχιστον επωνυμα.

Υ.Γ. Οχι οτι θα βγαλουμε 3ο χερι (ναι χερι..  :01. Razz: )..

----------


## ska

> (Θα μπλεξουμε τα πανεπιστημια τωρα το βλεπω.. )
> Εμας στο μαθημα της ρυπανσης περιβαλλοντος (βιολογικο γαρ) μας συμβουλεψαν να τρωμε οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα προιοντα που προερχονται απο εκει.
> Αν δεν γινεται να κανουμε διαφορετικα, να προτιμαμε τουλαχιστον επωνυμα.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Οχι οτι θα βγαλουμε 3ο χερι (ναι χερι.. )..


Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην πηγαινουμε καν στο πανεπιστημιο δημητρη και να κανουμε πρωινες προπονησεις  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην πηγαινουμε καν στο πανεπιστημιο δημητρη και να κανουμε πρωινες προπονησεις


Και αμα εχεις και τριτο χερι εκει να δεις τι προπονησεις κανεις...!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Geo22

Ευχαριστώ beefmeup!

----------


## tolis93

ΚΑλημερα παιδες.εχω αποροια.τελευταια ξυπναω το πρωι.τρωω πρωινο και μετα ξανακοιμαμαι για καμια ωρα.ειναι κακο?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ειχα διαβασει σε μια ερευνα που ειχε ποσταρει καποιος στο φορουμ, οτι ο υπνος μετα το φαγητο δεν διευκολυνει την χωνεψη. Ψαξε λιγακι μπορει να το βρεις γιατι δεν θυμαμαι πως το λεγαν.

Παντως, αν δεν σε ενοχλει (καουρες, βαρυστομαχια κλπ) δεν νομιζω να ειναι κακο.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> ασε γιατι περαν τουτου,βρηκα χθες ενα αρθρο που λεει οτι η συχνη καταναλωση τονου σου μαμαει τα ραμματα..το ξεραμε βεβαια,αλλα εδω ειχε καταγεγραμενες περιπτωσεις που μαλλον ετρωγαν πολυ(βλεπε 9 κονσερβες ανα βδομαδα)κ οταν τσεκαραν το αιμα τους ειχαν *κατι συγκεντρωσεις υδραργυρου στον θεο.*. 
> εγω τους εχω κοψει σε μια κονσερβα ανα βδομαδα εδω κ ενα χρονο,κ μονο σαν λυση αναγκης στην δουλεια..


 το παραπανω μου ακουγεται ακρως υποπτο. Ο τονος εχει επισης μεγαλη συγκεντρωση σε σεληνιο, το οποιο δεσμευει τον υδραργυρο. Μαγικη ερωτηση, ποιος τονος?
Μαλλον οχι η κονσερβα, δε ξερω τι επεξεργασια εχει υποστει και ποσο καιρο βρισκοταν σε καταψυξη πριν επεξεργαστει.
Επισης, για να ειναι στα ορια απο βαρεα μεταλλα, πρεπει να εξεταστει κ η διατροφη απο αποψη λιπους.

----------


## beefmeup

> το παραπανω μου ακουγεται ακρως υποπτο. Ο τονος εχει επισης μεγαλη συγκεντρωση σε σεληνιο, το οποιο δεσμευει τον υδραργυρο. Μαγικη ερωτηση, ποιος τονος?
> Μαλλον οχι η κονσερβα, δε ξερω τι επεξεργασια εχει υποστει και ποσο καιρο βρισκοταν σε καταψυξη πριν επεξεργαστει.
> Επισης, για να ειναι στα ορια απο βαρεα μεταλλα, πρεπει να εξεταστει κ η διατροφη απο αποψη λιπους.


δες μια εδω..εχει κ κατι αναφορες στον πατο,αλλα δεν προλαβα να τις ψαξω.

Is Tuna Shrinking Your Balls?

----------


## aepiskeptis

ωραιος! τνχ!

----------


## tolis93

Καλησπερα για αλλη μια φορα σε ολους.θελω να ρωτησω κατι για το οποιο δε βρισκω απαντηση.
 αν καποιος δε κεφευγει απο τις θερμιδες του αλλα τρωει πολυ ποσοτητα.εχει καποια αρνητικη επιπτωση?

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλησπερα για αλλη μια φορα σε ολους.θελω να ρωτησω κατι για το οποιο δε βρισκω απαντηση.
>  αν καποιος δε κεφευγει απο τις θερμιδες του αλλα τρωει πολυ ποσοτητα.εχει καποια αρνητικη επιπτωση?


αν τρως πολυ ποσοτητα δεν θα ξεφυγεις απτις θερμιδες σου??
πως το εννοεις δλδ?

----------


## Stauros'76

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΠΩς ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ 5 Η 6 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ,ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΕΙ 2 Η 3 ΜΕΓΑΛΑ.ΑΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ,ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ.1 ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ Ο ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΟΥ,2 ΛΟΓΩ ΑΡΑΙΗΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΥΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΙΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΦΕΙ,ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΝ,ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ=ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΚΡΙΣΗ ΙΝΣΟΥΛΙΝΗΣ.

----------


## tolis93

Λογω προγραμματος τρωω 4 γευματα αλλα τρωω πολλα λαχανικα και γενικα τροφιμα χαμηλα σε θερμιδες οποτε για να καλυψω τις θερμιδικες μου αναγκες τρωω πολυ.ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------


## beefmeup

> Λογω προγραμματος τρωω 4 γευματα αλλα τρωω πολλα λαχανικα και γενικα τροφιμα χαμηλα σε θερμιδες οποτε για να καλυψω τις θερμιδικες μου αναγκες τρωω πολυ.ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις


κ με τα γευματα που κανεις καλα εισαι,μην σε απασχολει..
τις θερμιδες κοιτα να σου βγαινουν.

----------


## tolis93

> κ με τα γευματα που κανεις καλα εισαι,μην σε απασχολει..
> τις θερμιδες κοιτα να σου βγαινουν.


 η αληθεια ειναι πως δε καταφερνω κιολας να τις βγαζω παντα ολες.σχετικα με την εκριση ινσουλινης ομως απορω.δε θα πρεπε να ειναι σε υψιλα επιπεδα?ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## beefmeup

> η αληθεια ειναι πως δε καταφερνω κιολας να τις βγαζω παντα ολες.σχετικα με την εκριση ινσουλινης ομως απορω.δε θα πρεπε να ειναι σε υψιλα επιπεδα?ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον


με ενα μεγαλο γευμα σιγουρα θα αυξηθει σε σχεση με ενα μικροτερο,αλλα κ παλι σχετκο ειναι αυτο..αναλογα τι θα εχει το γρυμα αυτο.
αν ομως γυμναζεσαι συστηματικα,δεν θα παιξει κ πολυ ρολο μακροπροθεσμα.

----------


## tolis93

> με ενα μεγαλο γευμα σιγουρα θα αυξηθει σε σχεση με ενα μικροτερο,αλλα κ παλι σχετκο ειναι αυτο..αναλογα τι θα εχει το γρυμα αυτο.
> αν ομως γυμναζεσαι συστηματικα,δεν θα παιξει κ πολυ ρολο μακροπροθεσμα.


Γυμναζομαι καθημερινα οποτε συμφωνα με τα οσα λες δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## ska

Υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη αναλογια υδατανθρακα που πρεπει να λαμβανουμε σε περιοδο ογκου και γραμμωσης?Οπως δηλαδη προτεινεται για την πρωτεινη να παιρνουμε 1,5-2γρ/κιλο ισχυει κατι αντιστοιχο για τον υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Giannistzn

Όσον αφορά τον καφε, εκτός απο τον ελληνικό που κάνω σπίτι και σκέτο τον πινω μια χαρα, για να αποφεύγουμε τη ζάχαρη έξω, είναι καλύτερο να βάλουμε λίγο γάλα;

----------


## aprosektos

> Όσον αφορά τον καφε, εκτός απο τον ελληνικό που κάνω σπίτι και σκέτο τον πινω μια χαρα, για να αποφεύγουμε τη ζάχαρη έξω, είναι καλύτερο να βάλουμε λίγο γάλα;


καλο να μην  ανακατευεις  καφε  με γαλα, νομιζω κοιμιζει  τον μεταβολισμο  ασε που εμενα δεν  μου αρεσει κ η γευση του  γαλατος στον καφε.

----------


## Giannistzn

Αυτο που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι δεν απορροφάται σωστά το γάλα. Αλλα απο το να βάλω ζάχαρη (Μέτριο) νομίζω είναι προτιμότερο να βάλω λίγο φρέσκο γάλα.

----------


## tolis93

Λιγη βοηθεια εδω...υπαρχει καποια διατροφη για να παρω ογκο χωρις να παρω λιπος? Παιζω γυρω στο 9-10% και δε θελω να αφξηθει.ειμαι 1.92 με μωλις 78,5 κιλα.και δε θελω να ανεβω κιλαε λιπος αλλα με μυικο ογκο.και κατι ακομα...μεχρι και πριν ενα χρονο ιμουν τπερβαρος δευτερου βαθμου...εχω ακομα συσορευμενο λιπος στη κοιλια.παιζει να φυγει καπως?ευχαριστω.

----------


## Ramrod

> Λιγη βοηθεια εδω...υπαρχει καποια διατροφη για να παρω ογκο χωρις να παρω λιπος? Παιζω γυρω στο 9-10% και δε θελω να αφξηθει.ειμαι 1.92 με μωλις 78,5 κιλα.και δε θελω να ανεβω κιλαε λιπος αλλα με μυικο ογκο.και κατι ακομα...μεχρι και πριν ενα χρονο ιμουν τπερβαρος δευτερου βαθμου...εχω ακομα συσορευμενο λιπος στη κοιλια.παιζει να φυγει καπως?ευχαριστω.


Η διατροφή έχει να κάνει με το σώμα σου. Δεν είναι fix. Θεωρητικά γίνεται να βρείς τις τέλειες αναλογίες που θα σου βάζουν μόνο μυες σιγα σιγά, αλλά επειδή δε γίνεται να γνωρίζεις ποιές είναι αυτές δε γίνεται πρακτικά. Θα βάλεις και λίπος...απλά παρατηρείς το σώμα σου και κάνεις τις κατάλληλες διορθώσεις...

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια βρωμη + μελι ειναι καλα ?

----------


## Spyrous

> Παιδια βρωμη + μελι ειναι καλα ?


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  ΤοΠ αυτο τροω κα8ε πρωι με γαλα και ασπραδι ...Μπορω να πω οτι με φευγει κιολλας λιγο η ποσοτητα του μελιου γιατι ειμαι και μα8ητης και με τραβαει αφανταστα..Αλλα μονο στο πρωινο μ μετα δν υπαρχει ιχνος γλυκοζης. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> ΤοΠ αυτο τροω κα8ε πρωι με γαλα και ασπραδι ...Μπορω να πω οτι με φευγει κιολλας λιγο η ποσοτητα του μελιου γιατι ειμαι και μα8ητης και με τραβαει αφανταστα..Αλλα μονο στο πρωινο μ μετα δν υπαρχει ιχνος γλυκοζης.


Ε ψιτ φιλος..πιτακι βρωμης με μελι κ κανελλα περαν των αλλων...εγω κοιμσμαι για να σηκωθω το πρωι να φτιαξω πρωινο

----------


## Spyrous

> Ε ψιτ φιλος..πιτακι βρωμης με μελι κ κανελλα περαν των αλλων...εγω κοιμσμαι για να σηκωθω το πρωι να φτιαξω πρωινο


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   Aκριβως το ιδιο κανω αλλα τωρα που αρχιζουν τα σχολεια φιλε καταλαβενεις οτι 8α το στερι8ω αρκετες μερες

----------


## TheWorst

> Aκριβως το ιδιο κανω αλλα τωρα που αρχιζουν τα σχολεια φιλε καταλαβενεις οτι 8α το στερι8ω αρκετες μερες


Γιατι να στερηθεις ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spyrous

> Γιατι να στερηθεις ?


Σχολειο ρ φιλε πρεπει να 3υπναω στις 7 καταλαβενεις...

----------


## TheWorst

> Σχολειο ρ φιλε πρεπει να 3υπναω στις 7 καταλαβενεις...


Και εγω 7 ξυπναω και γιατι δλδ να μη φας βρωμη μελι κτλ  :01. Smile Wide:  Βασικα το πρωι εγω με γαλα βαζω δλδ 60-70 γραμμαρια βρωμη 500-600 μλ γαλα 3.5% (αν δεν εχει 1.5%) και επισης 2 ολοκληρα αυγα .. Λιγο δυσκολα κατεβαινει πρωινιατικα αλλα το εχω συνηθισει ..

----------


## tolis93

Ξερει κανενας τι παιζει απο θερμιδες κ λιπαρα το tube βανιλιαε? Αυτο που χρησιμοποιουν στα γλυκα εννοω

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Παιδια βρωμη + μελι ειναι καλα ?


Απο ποία έννοια να μην είναι καλά?

----------


## pan0z

> δες μια εδω..εχει κ κατι αναφορες στον πατο,αλλα δεν προλαβα να τις ψαξω.
> 
> Is Tuna Shrinking Your Balls?


πως λεγετε ρε συ beef το mercury poison στα ελληνικα?Και ειναι οντως ολα αυτα που λεει αληθεια ενοοω δεν τα παραλενε λιγο?Πχ ελεγε για εναν που ετρωγε 10 κονσερβες τονο για 2 χρονια και το επαθε αυτο δεν απεχω πολυ απο αυτο εγω τρωω 7  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν τα παραλενε καθολου,υπαρχει κ στο φορουμ ενα αρθρο για δηλητηριασεις/παρενεργειες απο βαρια μεταλα που βρισκονται σε μεγαλα ψαρια..
αν το ψαξεις κ στο νετ γενικοτερα θα δεις κ αλλα πολλα τετοια..
υδραργυρος ειναι η λεξη που ψαχνεις.

----------


## DimitrisT

Αμα κοψουμε ενα ολοκληρο λαχανο (σαλατα) και το βαλουμε σε ενα ταπερ στο ψυγειο (και απλα να παιρνουμε οση ποσοτητα θελουμε καθε φορα) χανει τα οποια θρεπτικα στοιχεια εχει επειδη θα ειναι κομμενο;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναναφερθει,επειδη οι τονοι που παίρνουμε προερχονται από Ανατολη,ως επί των πλειστων,μιλαω για κονσερβες,θεωρείτε λόγω ραδιενεργειας από την Ιαπωνία ότι σιγα-σιγα πρεπει να τους αποφεύγουμε ή δεν παίζει θεμα;


αμα τρως αρκετες κονσερβες βαλε NAC στο διατροφικο σου πλανο με βιτ C

----------


## Devil

^^^ περα απο ραδιενεργεια.... εγω θα ανησυχουσα για τα βαρια μεταλα που εχει μεσα.... 

αρα μαζι με αυτα που λεει ο κομπρας εγω θα εβαζα και ALA σε καλη ποσοτητα...  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ^^^ περα απο ραδιενεργεια.... εγω θα ανησυχουσα για τα βαρια μεταλα που εχει μεσα.... 
> 
> αρα μαζι με αυτα που λεει ο κομπρας εγω θα εβαζα και ALA σε καλη ποσοτητα...


  :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

τι σκατα να τροω γαμωτο δηλαδη?Ο τονος ειναι πολυ ευκολη λυση...Αυγα τροω ηδη 4 ολοκληρα την ημερα και αρκετες φορες 8 ασπραδια στο πρωινο μου,κοτοπουλο 2 φορες και πρωτεινη 1 συνηθως αλλα δεν γουσταρω να παιρνω αλλη φορα εκτος απο το μεταπροπονητικο.Και γενικα τα λεφτα μου δεν ειναι για πολυ ποικιλια στα φαγητα...καλυτερα να περιμενω την δηλητηριαση που ξες μπορει το σωμα μου να συνηθησει τις ποσοτητες και να φτιαξει αντισωματα  :01. Mr. Green: 


EDIT το οτι σου μικραινουν τα @@ ειναι και αυτο αληθεια?

----------


## Devil

> τι σκατα να τροω γαμωτο δηλαδη?Ο τονος ειναι πολυ ευκολη λυση...Αυγα τροω ηδη 4 ολοκληρα την ημερα και αρκετες φορες 8 ασπραδια στο πρωινο μου,κοτοπουλο 2 φορες και πρωτεινη 1 συνηθως αλλα δεν γουσταρω να παιρνω αλλη φορα εκτος απο το μεταπροπονητικο.Και γενικα τα λεφτα μου δεν ειναι για πολυ ποικιλια στα φαγητα...καλυτερα να περιμενω την δηλητηριαση που ξες μπορει το σωμα μου να συνηθησει τις ποσοτητες και να φτιαξει αντισωματα 
> 
> 
> EDIT το οτι σου μικραινουν τα @@ ειναι και αυτο αληθεια?


οχι νταξ δεν λεω μην τρωτε τονο.... αλλα με μετρο... αμα τρως 200+γρ καθε μερα.... ναι αυτο ειναι υπερβολη.... αμα τρως 100γρ μερα παρα μερα.... αυτο ειναι νορμαλ.... :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> τι σκατα να τροω γαμωτο δηλαδη?Ο τονος ειναι πολυ ευκολη λυση...Αυγα τροω ηδη 4 ολοκληρα την ημερα και αρκετες φορες 8 ασπραδια στο πρωινο μου,κοτοπουλο 2 φορες και πρωτεινη 1 συνηθως αλλα δεν γουσταρω να παιρνω αλλη φορα εκτος απο το μεταπροπονητικο.Και γενικα τα λεφτα μου δεν ειναι για πολυ ποικιλια στα φαγητα...καλυτερα να περιμενω την δηλητηριαση που ξες μπορει το σωμα μου να συνηθησει τις ποσοτητες και να φτιαξει αντισωματα 
> 
> 
> EDIT το οτι σου μικραινουν τα @@ ειναι και αυτο αληθεια?


 το Trebon(ΝΑC) απο φαρμακειο εχει 6 ευρο...20 φακελακια των 600mg...μια χαρα ειναι...

μπορεις ακομα να σωθεις :08. Turtle:

----------


## γιαννης93

λοιπον κατι που ακουσα απο παιδι 3 χρονια γυμναστικης ακαδημιας και πειτε μου γνωμη...

λεει: οτι το κοκκινο κρεας ειναι για ογκο και το λευκο για δυναμη και αν θελω να παρω την κρεατινη απο αυτα  να το τρωω μισω ωρα πρην την προπο γιατι ο οργανισμος θελει μιαμιση ωρα να αποροφησει την κρεατινη  ετσι αν το γαλακτικο οξυ ειναι στους μυες την ωρα που αποροφαται  παιρνεις ποιο ευκολα ογκο...

καλα αυτο για την δυναμη τελειως μαπα δεν το πιστευω αλλα το υπολοιπο ισχυει? ειναι καλο 30 ωρα πριν? δεν το πιστευω ουτε αυτο να πω την αλη8εια αλλα για να μην ακυρωσω το παιδι με 3 χρονια σπουδες ειπα να ρωτησω καλυτερα

----------


## Ramrod

> λοιπον κατι που ακουσα απο παιδι 3 χρονια γυμναστικης ακαδημιας και πειτε μου γνωμη...
> 
> λεει: οτι το κοκκινο κρεας ειναι για ογκο και το λευκο για δυναμη και αν θελω να παρω την κρεατινη απο αυτα  να το τρωω μισω ωρα πρην την προπο γιατι ο οργανισμος θελει μιαμιση ωρα να αποροφησει την κρεατινη  ετσι αν το γαλακτικο οξυ ειναι στους μυες την ωρα που αποροφαται  παιρνεις ποιο ευκολα ογκο...
> 
> καλα αυτο για την δυναμη τελειως μαπα δεν το πιστευω αλλα το υπολοιπο ισχυει? ειναι καλο 30 ωρα πριν? δεν το πιστευω ουτε αυτο να πω την αλη8εια αλλα για να μην ακυρωσω το παιδι με 3 χρονια σπουδες ειπα να ρωτησω καλυτερα


Μήπως σου τα είπε ανάποδα? Πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται το λευκό κρέας να είναι για όγκο και το κοκκινο για δύναμη. Βέβαια αυτό πιστευω ότι είναι τόσο ψιλα γράμματα και η διαφορά που θα κάνει θα είναι 1/1000000 οπότε μη το σκέφτεσαι. Το ότι παίρνουμε κρεατίνη μισή ώρα περίπου πριν την προπόνηση νομίζω είναι γνωστό...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι νταξ δεν λεω μην τρωτε τονο.... αλλα με μετρο... αμα τρως 200+γρ καθε μερα.... ναι αυτο ειναι υπερβολη.... αμα τρως 100γρ μερα παρα μερα.... αυτο ειναι νορμαλ....


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pan0z

> οχι νταξ δεν λεω μην τρωτε τονο.... αλλα με μετρο... αμα τρως 200+γρ καθε μερα.... ναι αυτο ειναι υπερβολη.... αμα τρως 100γρ μερα παρα μερα.... αυτο ειναι νορμαλ....


καθε μερα εγω τροω 150γρ τονο




> το Trebon(ΝΑC) απο φαρμακειο εχει 6 ευρο...20 φακελακια των 600mg...μια χαρα ειναι...
> 
> μπορεις ακομα να σωθεις


Τι ειναι αυτο ακριβως και σε τι βοηθαει?Επισης μπορω να το παιρνω για παντα ας πουμε ή πρεπει να το σταματαω κιολας?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> *καθε μερα εγω τροω 150γρ τονο*
> 
> 
> 
> Τι ειναι αυτο ακριβως και σε τι βοηθαει?Επισης μπορω να το παιρνω για παντα ας πουμε ή πρεπει να το σταματαω κιολας?


 *μεγαλο λαθος*

ειναι η γνωστη Ν-ακετυλ-κυστεινη....ειναι ισχυρη αντιοξειδωτικη ουσια που μετατρεπεται μεσα μας σε υπεροξειδαση της γλουταθιονης αν το εχει παρει το ματι σου...εχει πολλες ιδιοτητες βασικα...πχ.κατα του καρκινου,ενισχυση ανοσοποιητικου,βρογχοδιασταλτικο,αποβολη βαρεων μεταλλων απο το σωμα μας κτλ...


δεν το λαμβανεις συνεχεια..θελει διακοπες...σε μακροχρονια χρηση μειωνει την ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη...με 2-3 βδομαδες χρηση και 1-2 οφ εισαι οκ

----------


## pan0z

δεν το κανω επιτηδες απλα σε τοσα γρ βγαινουν οι κονσερβες και με βολευει.Τεσπα θα κοψω-ραψω στην διατροφη μου ωστε να βγαλω τον τονο οσο μπορω.Fuck!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν το κανω επιτηδες απλα σε τοσα γρ βγαινουν οι κονσερβες και με βολευει.Τεσπα θα κοψω-ραψω στην διατροφη μου ωστε να βγαλω τον τονο οσο μπορω.Fuck!


 1-2(max) φορες τη βδομαδα πρεπει να τρωμε τονο...

να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο,οτι οταν παιρνεις nac πρεπει να λαμβανεις και τουλαχιστον 3πλασια ποσοτητα του κανονικου βιταμινης C γιατι οξειδωνεται ευκολα η nac μεσα μας και καταστρεφεται

----------


## Devil

> *μεγαλο λαθος*
> 
> ειναι η γνωστη Ν-ακετυλ-κυστεινη....ειναι ισχυρη αντιοξειδωτικη ουσια που μετατρεπεται μεσα μας σε υπεροξειδαση της γλουταθιονης αν το εχει παρει το ματι σου...εχει πολλες ιδιοτητες βασικα...πχ.κατα του καρκινου,ενισχυση ανοσοποιητικου,βρογχοδιασταλτικο,αποβολη βαρεων μεταλλων απο το σωμα μας κτλ...
> 
> 
> δεν το λαμβανεις συνεχεια..θελει διακοπες...σε μακροχρονια χρηση μειωνει την ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη...με 2-3 βδομαδες χρηση και 1-2 οφ εισαι οκ


εχεις αρχησει να με εκπληζεις.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> δεν το κανω επιτηδες απλα σε τοσα γρ βγαινουν οι κονσερβες και με βολευει.Τεσπα θα κοψω-ραψω στην διατροφη μου ωστε να βγαλω τον τονο οσο μπορω.Fuck!


νταξ κρατα τον 3 φορες την εβδομαδα... βαλε αλλες 2 φορες καμια γαλοπουλα...  αντε και αλλες 2 φορες πρωτεινη και εισαι κομπλε....




> 1-2(max) φορες τη βδομαδα πρεπει να τρωμε τονο...
> 
> να προσθεσω και κατι αλλο,οτι οταν παιρνεις nac πρεπει να λαμβανεις και τουλαχιστον 3πλασια ποσοτητα του κανονικου βιταμινης C γιατι οξειδωνεται ευκολα η nac μεσα μας και καταστρεφεται



συνεχιζεις να με εκπληζεις.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## pan0z

σε εφαγε devil σε εφαγε  :01. Mr. Green: .Ωραια παιδια το βρηκα θα βαλω σολωμο!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: Δεν πειραζει θα βαλω αλλο ενα γευμα με κοτοπουλο (ποσο κοτοπουλο πια!) παντως αν υπηρχε καποια αρρωστεια στα κοτοπουλα σιγουρα θα την ειχα κολλησει :01. Mr. Green: .Ή το αλλο που λενε οποιος τρωει πολυ κοτοπουλο κανει μεγαλα βυζια ειμαι τρανο παραδειγμα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει  :01. Mr. Green:  myth busted!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> εχεις αρχησει να με εκπληζεις....
> 
> 
> 
> νταξ κρατα τον 3 φορες την εβδομαδα... βαλε αλλες 2 φορες καμια γαλοπουλα... αντε και αλλες 2 φορες πρωτεινη και εισαι κομπλε....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> συνεχιζεις να με εκπληζεις....


 axxaxaxaxaaxxaaxaxxaxaxaxaaxaxaxaxa :01. ROFL:

----------


## the_trooper

> Ή το αλλο που λενε οποιος τρωει πολυ κοτοπουλο κανει μεγαλα βυζια ειμαι τρανο παραδειγμα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει  myth busted!


Aυτό το λένε για τις ορμόνες που ενδέχεται να έχουν τα κοτόπουλα του εμπορίου. Νταξει, αστικός μύθος  :01. Razz:  Ο ίδιος μύθος ισχύει και για τα λαχανικά που έχουν ποτιστεί με φυτοφάρμακα.

Να ρωτήσω εγώ, το συκωτάκι από κοτόπουλο ειν' καλό; Δηλαδή μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω σε 1-2 γευματα μου το στήθος ή κανένα ψάρι με αντίστοιχη ποσότητα συκωτιού; Έχει κορεσμένα; Όσο έψαξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα.. (εννοείται μιλάω για βρασμένο)

----------


## lef

> σε εφαγε devil σε εφαγε .Ωραια παιδια το βρηκα θα βαλω σολωμο!!Δεν πειραζει θα βαλω αλλο ενα γευμα με κοτοπουλο (ποσο κοτοπουλο πια!) παντως αν υπηρχε καποια αρρωστεια στα κοτοπουλα σιγουρα θα την ειχα κολλησει.Ή το αλλο που λενε οποιος τρωει πολυ κοτοπουλο κανει μεγαλα βυζια ειμαι τρανο παραδειγμα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει  myth busted!


και εγω βαζω κατεψυγμενο σολωμο για αλλαγη
τσεκαρε στα lidl εχει φτηνους :01. Wink:

----------


## pan0z

> και εγω βαζω κατεψυγμενο σολωμο για αλλαγη
> τσεκαρε στα lidl εχει φτηνους


και ο σολωμος δεν περιεχει βαρεα μεταλλα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> και ο σολωμος δεν περιεχει βαρεα μεταλλα?


ναι...και γενικα ολα τα λιπαρα ψαρια γιατι παει και "χωνεται" στο λιπος τους ο ατιμος υδραργυρος :01. Mr. Green: 

edit:παω και γω τωρα να φαω τονο,αλλα θα σωθω γιατι ηπια το απογευμα trebon :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> και ο σολωμος δεν περιεχει βαρεα μεταλλα?


ο σωλομος ειναι ποταμισιο ψαρι..δεν εχει σχεση με τον τονο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ο σωλομος ειναι ποταμισιο ψαρι..δεν εχει σχεση με τον τονο.


και αυτος  ανηκει στα ψαρια με βαρεα μεταλλα

----------


## beefmeup

> και αυτος  ανηκει στα ψαρια με βαρεα μεταλλα


αχα...
καλα..

----------


## pan0z

αρα ειναι ή δεν ειναι?grrrrr!!!!!!!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> αρα ειναι ή δεν ειναι?grrrrr!!!!!!!!!


 τι εννοεις?τι να ειναι?

----------


## aepiskeptis

> ο σωλομος ειναι ποταμισιο ψαρι..δεν εχει σχεση με τον τονο.


ρε μπαγασα που βρισκεις αγριο σολομο αλασκας?!

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε μπαγασα που βρισκεις αγριο σολομο αλασκας?!


καναδα χεχε!!
εχω κονε σου λεω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

καναδα χεχε!!
εχω κονε σου λεω

πσσστ στειλε και απο εδω! τρωω κανα 3κιλο την εβδομαδα, αλλα αγριο δεν εχω δοκιμασει και μουν πει οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση.

τυχερακια!


ο σολομος που πουλανε στα ιχθυοπωπεια οπως στη βαρβακειο ειναι ιχθυοτροφειου

δανιας ή νορβηγιας

----------


## beefmeup

απο πλευρας γευσης κλπ,δεν εχει καμια μα καμια σχεση με οτι εχω δοκιμασει απο ελλαδα..
σαν να τρως αλλο κρεας λεμε..

το κακο ειναι οτι σιγα σιγα το κονε μου τελειωσε με τον καιρο,κ τον ηπια..

----------


## pan0z

τελικα εχει heavy metal :01. Mr. Green:  ο σολωμος ή οχι ρε παιδια?

----------


## aepiskeptis

οχι  κοβω το δεξι μου

----------


## aepiskeptis

οι διαφορες αγριου-μη

ειναι αγριοσ περισσοτερα κορεσμενα, βιολογικη αξια πρωτεινης
μη αγριος αντι κορεσμενα Ω6 (λογω διατροφης), περισσοτερη πρωτεινη/100γρ αλλα χαμηλοτερης β.α.

οπτικα ο αγριος ειναι πιο κοκκινος, στην υφη ειναι πιο σκληρος, στη γευση ρωτηστε τον βεεφ 

σε μισω!  :01. Razz:

----------


## pan0z

οκ παρακαλω τα bids σας ολοι! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> τελικα εχει heavy metal ο σολωμος ή οχι ρε παιδια?


 εχει ρε

----------


## Levrone

> οχι  κοβω το δεξι μου


χερι εννοεις?  :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

πηγες?


παιδια εχει εχει μην τρωει κανεις φρεσκο.

κονσερβες να τρωτε που ειναι και ελεγμενες





ετσι ετσι να πεσει η ζητηση να πεσει κ η τιμη



ουραιααααααα

----------


## aepiskeptis

> χερι εννοεις?


ποδι. δεν κανω χερια, βαριεμαι.
αν και τωρα τελευταια κανω κανα σετακι ΑΣΑΠ

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι  κοβω το δεξι μου





> εχει ρε


 :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

παιδες να ρωτησω οταν κανουμε γραμμωση το πρωι απαγορευεται καποιο φρουτο?πχ 1 μηλο η 1 μπανανα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## aepiskeptis

αυτο μου θυμισε ενα παλιο καλο μηνυμα στο ββ.κομ 
"how many strawberries on a cut?" χαχαχα, καλες εποχες.

στο θεμα μας.  η φρουκτοζη δρα στην ορμονη λεπτινη, αν εισαι στο 6-8% και θες να πας παρακατω χωρις αλλα κολπα, αλλα ακομα και τοτε, τα προσεχεις αυτα.

αν εισαι στο 10% κ θες να πας στο 8% να φας 15 φραουλες ή να φας 7? κ οι 8 θα ηταν πολλες? οποτε να φαω 5 καλυτερα εεε.....

απογορευται ναι, μην τρως












ουραιαααααα θα πεσουν κ οι τιμες στα φρουτα

----------


## sofos

> αυτο μου θυμισε ενα παλιο καλο μηνυμα στο ββ.κομ 
> "how many strawberries on a cut?" χαχαχα, καλες εποχες.
> 
> στο θεμα μας.  η φρουκτοζη δρα στην ορμονη λεπτινη, αν εισαι στο 6-8% και θες να πας παρακατω χωρις αλλα κολπα, αλλα ακομα και τοτε, τα προσεχεις αυτα.
> 
> αν εισαι στο 10% κ θες να πας στο 8% να φας 15 φραουλες ή να φας 7? κ οι 8 θα ηταν πολλες? οποτε να φαω 5 καλυτερα εεε.....
> 
> απογορευται ναι, μην τρως
> 
> ...


πφφφ κριμα κ ειδικα οι φραουλες μ αρεσουν πολυ  :01. Sad:  γυρω στο 15-16 ειμαι κ θελω ενα 12 να πετυχω μεχρι τον ιουλιο...

----------


## jimmy007

[QUOTE=COBRA_STYLE;365979]

Πως χώνεται ο Hg στο λίπος???? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Γενικά πάντως μην δαιμονοποιούμε τα ψάρια γιατί έχουν ουσίες που προκαλούν θετικές συνέπειες όπως π.χ. τα Ω-3 λιπαρά... Μην κρίνουμε μία τροφή από ένα μόνο συστατικό της.. Για παράδειγμα και τα αυγά έχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα χοληστερόλης αλλά έχουν και λεκιθίνη και έτσι δεν προκαλούν αύξηση της χοληστερόλης..





> ο σωλομος ειναι ποταμισιο ψαρι..δεν εχει σχεση με τον τονο.


Ισχύει. Κυρίως τα ψάρια της ανοιχτής θάλασσας έχουν αυξημένες ποσότητες υδραργύρου π.χ. ξιφίες,καρχαρίες,πέρκες κτλ... Ο σολωμός έχει υδράργυρο αλλά σε μικρές ποσότητες..




> αυτο μου θυμισε ενα παλιο καλο μηνυμα στο ββ.κομ 
> "how many strawberries on a cut?" χαχαχα, καλες εποχες.
> 
> στο θεμα μας.  η φρουκτοζη δρα στην ορμονη λεπτινη, αν εισαι στο 6-8% και θες να πας παρακατω χωρις αλλα κολπα, αλλα ακομα και τοτε, τα προσεχεις αυτα.
> 
> αν εισαι στο 10% κ θες να πας στο 8% να φας 15 φραουλες ή να φας 7? κ οι 8 θα ηταν πολλες? οποτε να φαω 5 καλυτερα εεε.....
> 
> απογορευται ναι, μην τρως


Ρε μην τρελαίνεστε χωρίς λόγο... Η λεπτίνη δεν επηρεάζεται μόνο από την φρουκτόζη.. Το πρόβλημα με τους υδ/κες είναι τα υγρά που κρατάνε..

----------


## sofos

[QUOTE=jimmy007;366292]


> [Bχο
> 
> Ρε μην τρελαίνεστε χωρίς λόγο... Η λεπτίνη δεν επηρεάζεται μόνο από την φρουκτόζη.. Το πρόβλημα με τους υδ/κες είναι τα υγρά που κρατάνε..


αρα σε γραμμωση για πρωινο λες να μη κοψω τα φρουτα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## jimmy007

[QUOTE=sofos;366293]


> αρα σε γραμμωση για πρωινο λες να μη κοψω τα φρουτα?


Εξαρτάται τους στόχους σου και το πως επηρεάζουν την κατακράτηση υγρών οι υδ/κες στο σώμα σου...

----------


## aepiskeptis

πανε οι τιμες στα υψη θα πανε





κι ο σολομος ανεβαινει το ποταμι για να γεννησει, εεε?!

αν βρισκεις κ εσυ αγριο, τοτε... ρε φιλε μονο εγω ειμαι ο μμμμ που τρωει τους ιχθυοτροφειου






καθολου ουραιααααααα

----------


## sofos

[QUOTE=jimmy007;366296]


> Εξαρτάται τους στόχους σου και το πως επηρεάζουν την κατακράτηση υγρών οι υδ/κες στο σώμα σου...


τα γαλακτοκομικα με ειχαν θολωσει πολυ που ειχα δοκιμασει ενα μηνα να τα βγαλω...μετα που τα ξαναβαλα με θολωσαν...με τα φρουτα ακομη δε πειραματιστηκα...

----------


## jimmy007

[QUOTE=sofos;366298]


> τα γαλακτοκομικα με ειχαν θολωσει πολυ που ειχα δοκιμασει ενα μηνα να τα βγαλω...μετα που τα ξαναβαλα με θολωσαν...με τα φρουτα ακομη δε πειραματιστηκα...


Eμένα μου κρατάνε αρκετά υγρά και τα 2...

----------


## sofos

[QUOTE=jimmy007;366312]


> Eμένα μου κρατάνε αρκετά υγρά και τα 2...


και κατι ακομα για μετα την προπονηση οταν κανεις γραμμωση βρωμη με whey ειναι καλα ετσι? :01. Smile:

----------


## jimmy007

[QUOTE=sofos;366315]


> και κατι ακομα για μετα την προπονηση οταν κανεις γραμμωση βρωμη με whey ειναι καλα ετσι?


Θεωρώ καλύτερο να πάρεις σκέτη whey. Πρακτικά, βέβαια δεν πιστεύω να δεις διαφορά όποιο και από τα 2 να κάνεις...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Πως χώνεται ο Hg στο λίπος????
> Γενικά πάντως μην δαιμονοποιούμε τα ψάρια γιατί έχουν ουσίες που προκαλούν θετικές συνέπειες όπως π.χ. τα Ω-3 λιπαρά... Μην κρίνουμε μία τροφή από ένα μόνο συστατικό της.. Για παράδειγμα και τα αυγά έχουν μεγάλη ποσότητα χοληστερόλης αλλά έχουν και λεκιθίνη και έτσι δεν προκαλούν αύξηση της χοληστερόλης..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ισχύει. Κυρίως τα ψάρια της ανοιχτής θάλασσας έχουν αυξημένες ποσότητες υδραργύρου π.χ. ξιφίες,καρχαρίες,πέρκες κτλ... Ο σολωμός έχει υδράργυρο αλλά σε μικρές ποσότητες..


Ετσι ειναι,δεν χρειαζεται να το πει καποιος...τα βαρεα μεταλλα που υπαρχουν σε καποια λιπαρα ψαρια βρισκονται στο λιπος τους....εγω δε μιλησα για τα Ω-3...το οτι εχουν κ Ω-3 δεν τα κανει αθωα

----------


## the_trooper

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ, το συκωτάκι από κοτόπουλο ειν' καλό; Δηλαδή μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω σε 1-2 γευματα μου το στήθος ή κανένα ψάρι με αντίστοιχη ποσότητα συκωτιού; Έχει κορεσμένα; Όσο έψαξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα.. (εννοείται μιλάω για βρασμένο)


Kανείς;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> Kανείς;


Ναι μπορείς!! Καλό κανει κακό δεν κάνει. Απλά 1 με 2 γευματα την εβδομάδα, όχι καθε μέρα  :01. Wink:

----------


## magdaline

καλημέρα..να ρωτησω κ γω η παραστρατημένη 20 μέρες που έτρωγα τα πάντα αν μπορώ να σώσω κάπως τη κατάσταση; 
56-57 κιλά, 1,71 ύψος κλπ
συνεχίζω τη διατροφή κανονικά; 
δλδ..
πρωι κουάκερ με γιαούρτι
τοστ με 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα
ψάρι/κρέας/κοτα με πατάτα κ σαλάτα
μετα τη προπο: 4 ασπράδια κ προαιρετικά πατάτα
κ βράδυ σαλάτα με κοτα/κρέας/σαλάτα.
Για να επανέλθω (οχι οτι πήρα κ τπτ το ιδιαιτερο σε λίπος/κιλά αυτές τις 20 μέρες, δεν ξέρω κιολας)γρήγορα τωρα που θα ανοίξουν και οι μέρες, πρέπει να κόψω τίποτα από τα παραπάνω; Δεν με πειράζει, μιας και δεν πεινάω στη διατροφή που κάνω. Απλά θέλω να τη κάνω ακόμα πιο αυστηρή, μπας και φανούν οι κοιλιακοί, όπου ακολουθεί και η εξής ερώτηση:
κοιλιακούς κάνω μέρα παρα μέρα, 5 ασκήσεις των 4-5 σετ κ 25-30 επαναλήψεων πάνω σε swissball. Πρέπει να κάνω παραπάνω; Υπόψιν άρχισα να γυμνάζω τους κοιλιακούς πριν το πάσχα. είχα να τους γυμνάσω από φθινόπωρο.
φχαριστώωω..

----------


## NASSER

> καλημέρα..να ρωτησω κ γω η παραστρατημένη 20 μέρες που έτρωγα τα πάντα αν μπορώ να σώσω κάπως τη κατάσταση; 
> 56-57 κιλά, 1,71 ύψος κλπ
> συνεχίζω τη διατροφή κανονικά; 
> δλδ..
> πρωι κουάκερ με γιαούρτι
> τοστ με 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα
> ψάρι/κρέας/κοτα με πατάτα κ σαλάτα
> μετα τη προπο: 4 ασπράδια κ προαιρετικά πατάτα
> κ βράδυ σαλάτα με κοτα/κρέας/σαλάτα.
> ...


Κοιλιακούς 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα, δεν χρειαζεται να κάνεις υπερβολές.
Συνέχισε τη διατροφή σου όπως την είχες πριν. Μην μειώσεις και μην αυξησεις τιποτα. Απλά κοίτα να μπεις στους παλιους ρυθμούς και να κάνεις αερόβια όπως έκανες.

----------


## magdaline

> Κοιλιακούς 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα, δεν χρειαζεται να κάνεις υπερβολές.
> Συνέχισε τη διατροφή σου όπως την είχες πριν. Μην μειώσεις και μην αυξησεις τιποτα. Απλά κοίτα να μπεις στους παλιους ρυθμούς και να κάνεις αερόβια όπως έκανες.


helloooo
την αερόβια δεν τη σταμάτησα ποτέ καθ'όλη την διάρκεια των διακοπών! 
ευχαριστωωωωω  :01. Smile:

----------


## the_trooper

> Ναι μπορείς!! Καλό κανει κακό δεν κάνει. Απλά 1 με 2 γευματα την εβδομάδα, όχι καθε μέρα


Ευχαριστώ nasser για την απάντηση! Λογικά ο περιορισμός σε 1-2 γεύματα την εβδομάδα οφείλεται στα κορεσμένα που μπορεί να έχει το συκώτι έτσι; Θα είναι μια ευχάριστη αλλαγή από το στήθος πάντως  :01. ROFL:  

Α, καλό θα ήταν να μην το βάλω σε postwo γεύμα σωστά;

----------


## stel106

παιδια 3 ερωτησεις εχω να κανω

1η μετα προπο κανει  μηλο σε περιοδο γραμμωσης για ληψη υδατανθρακα?
2η επισης σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τρωμε το βραδυ αμυγδαλα η οχι?
3η τα συκωτακια απο κοτοπουλο ψητα για ληψη πρωτεινης γενικα ειναι οκ??(ειναι πολυ πιο φτηνα  :01. Smile:   )

----------


## Devil

> παιδια 3 ερωτησεις εχω να κανω
> 
> 1η μετα προπο κανει  μηλο σε περιοδο γραμμωσης για ληψη υδατανθρακα?
> 2η επισης σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τρωμε το βραδυ αμυγδαλα η οχι?
> 3η τα συκωτακια απο κοτοπουλο ψητα για ληψη πρωτεινης γενικα ειναι οκ??(ειναι πολυ πιο φτηνα   )


και στα 3 η απαντηση ειναι και ναι και οχι..... αν δεν δουμε διατροφη δεν βγαινει ακρη ετσι....

στην 3η....... ναι οκ ειναι...

----------


## Stella

> καλημέρα..να ρωτησω κ γω η παραστρατημένη 20 μέρες που έτρωγα τα πάντα αν μπορώ να σώσω κάπως τη κατάσταση; 
> 56-57 κιλά, 1,71 ύψος κλπ
> συνεχίζω τη διατροφή κανονικά; 
> δλδ..
> πρωι κουάκερ με γιαούρτι
> τοστ με 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα
> ψάρι/κρέας/κοτα με πατάτα κ σαλάτα
> μετα τη προπο: 4 ασπράδια κ προαιρετικά πατάτα
> κ βράδυ σαλάτα με κοτα/κρέας/σαλάτα.
> ...


Bασικά αφού δεν έχεις πάρει και τίποτα σε λίπος, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να μειώσεις κατι στη διατροφή σου!Ηδη αυτά που τρως είναι λίγα για το ύψος σου. Είσαι 1,71 και μόλις 56 κιλά, οπότε η υποθερμιδική διατροφή δε νομίζω να βοηθήσει σε κάτι.
Επίσης με τόσο χαμηλό λίπος κανονικά θα έπρεπε να φαίνονται κοιλιακοί.
Γνώμη μου είναι να τρως θερμίδες συντήρησης ίσως και ελάχιστα παραπάνω και να γυμναστείς με πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις και πολλά κιλά. Θα βάλεις μάζα παντου (και στους κοιλιακούς), και έτσι θα αρχίσουν να φαίνονται οι "φετούλες" στους κοιλιακούς!

----------


## magdaline

> Bασικά αφού δεν έχεις πάρει και τίποτα σε λίπος, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να μειώσεις κατι στη διατροφή σου!Ηδη αυτά που τρως είναι λίγα για το ύψος σου. Είσαι 1,71 και μόλις 56 κιλά, οπότε η υποθερμιδική διατροφή δε νομίζω να βοηθήσει σε κάτι.
> Επίσης με τόσο χαμηλό λίπος κανονικά θα έπρεπε να φαίνονται κοιλιακοί.
> Γνώμη μου είναι να τρως θερμίδες συντήρησης ίσως και ελάχιστα παραπάνω και να γυμναστείς με πολυαρθρικές ασκήσεις και πολλά κιλά. Θα βάλεις μάζα παντου (και στους κοιλιακούς), και έτσι θα αρχίσουν να φαίνονται οι "φετούλες" στους κοιλιακούς!


Γεια σου Στελλίτσα! 
Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά ήμουν 86 κιλά πριν 3+ έτη. όπως και να χει έχω λίγο παραπάνω λίπος στη κοιλιά που παρόλη τη διατροφή κ γυμναστική αυτά τα 2 έτη που έχω χάσει τ κιλά έχει παραμείνει ένα στρώμα.. Για να καταλάβεις.. και να πάρεις μια ιδέα  σου παραθέτω 3 φώτος. Μία πριν 2μιση χρονια, μια πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι και μια πρόσφατη.Γυμναστήριο δεν πηγαίνω λόγω φόρτου μαθημάτων.. ίσως όμως καταφέρω να πάω αυτόν τον μήνα, θα δείξει. Προς το παρόν πάω γ τρέξιμο και κάνω ασκήσεις σπίτι. ΄Στη δεύτερη φώτο, τη περσινή, φαίνονται οι κοιλιακοί αλλά με θαμπάδα, και σκέψοου ότι τους είχα λιώσει, και παρεμπιπτόντως τότε ήμουν 53 κιλά..αυτά.. αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι,πεςμου  :01. Smile: .thnx εκ των προτέρων.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24378Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24379Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24380

----------


## Stella

> Γεια σου Στελλίτσα! 
> Δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρεις, αλλά ήμουν 86 κιλά πριν 3+ έτη. όπως και να χει έχω λίγο παραπάνω λίπος στη κοιλιά που παρόλη τη διατροφή κ γυμναστική αυτά τα 2 έτη που έχω χάσει τ κιλά έχει παραμείνει ένα στρώμα.. Για να καταλάβεις.. και να πάρεις μια ιδέα  σου παραθέτω 3 φώτος. Μία πριν 2μιση χρονια, μια πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι και μια πρόσφατη.Γυμναστήριο δεν πηγαίνω λόγω φόρτου μαθημάτων.. ίσως όμως καταφέρω να πάω αυτόν τον μήνα, θα δείξει. Προς το παρόν πάω γ τρέξιμο και κάνω ασκήσεις σπίτι. ΄Στη δεύτερη φώτο, τη περσινή, φαίνονται οι κοιλιακοί αλλά με θαμπάδα, και σκέψοου ότι τους είχα λιώσει, και παρεμπιπτόντως τότε ήμουν 53 κιλά..αυτά.. αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι,πεςμου .thnx εκ των προτέρων.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24378Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24379Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24380


Kατ' αρχήν οι άντρες του forum θα πρέπει να με ευχαριστήσουν γιατί σε έκανα να βάλεις άλλη μια φωτό! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ....(τη 2η δεν την έχουμε ξαναδειιιιιι!!! :03. Thumb up: )

Το ιστορικό σου το ξέρω...παρακολουθώ την πρόοδο από όλες τις κοπέλες του forum! :01. Wink: 
Επίσης να σου πω ότι έχεις πολύ ωραίο σώμα (αυτόδεν το αμφισβητεί κανεις υποθέτω)!
Απλά θα σε προτιμούσα με λίγο περισσότερους μυς, γι΄αυτό λέω να μη χάσεις άλλο.
Αν βάλεις κι άλλη μυική μάζα θα δεις ότι θα είναι πιο ευκολο να φανουν μυικές καμπύλες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να στεγώσεις πολύ!

Σίγουρα κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει εσένα, γιατί και έτσι να μείνεις είσαι πολύ καλή!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## magdaline

> Kατ' αρχήν οι άντρες του forum θα πρέπει να με ευχαριστήσουν γιατί σε έκανα να βάλεις άλλη μια φωτό!....(τη 2η δεν την έχουμε ξαναδειιιιιι!!!)
> 
> Το ιστορικό σου το ξέρω...παρακολουθώ την πρόοδο από όλες τις κοπέλες του forum!
> Επίσης να σου πω ότι έχεις πολύ ωραίο σώμα (αυτόδεν το αμφισβητεί κανεις υποθέτω)!
> Απλά θα σε προτιμούσα με λίγο περισσότερους μυς, γι΄αυτό λέω να μη χάσεις άλλο.
> Αν βάλεις κι άλλη μυική μάζα θα δεις ότι θα είναι πιο ευκολο να φανουν μυικές καμπύλες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να στεγώσεις πολύ!
> 
> Σίγουρα κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει εσένα, γιατί και έτσι να μείνεις είσαι πολύ καλή!!!


μπηκα στο τριπακι να αποκτήσω ένα αριστο σώμα κ θα το παλέψω μέχρι τέλους! Καλή είμαι ναι, αλλά υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης.. με το καιρό όλα θα γίνουν.  Σε ευχαριστώ για το κοπλιμάντ. Μυική μαζα δύσκολα παίρνω πάντως. Σε 4 μήνες κατάφερα να πάρω 2 κιλά σε μάζα μόνο (και με γυμναστήριο)..είμαι σίγουρη οτι κάτι δν έκανα σωστά. Έχω παράπονο με τη κοιλίτσα μου, που μπορεί όταν είμαι όρθια να φαίνεται αξιολάτρευτη αλλά όταν σκύβω ή κάθομαι φαίνεται κάτι σαν χοντρό στρώμα λίπους(όχι απλά η πέτσα από το περισσευούμενο δέρμα απο το χάσιμο κιλών) που είναι αντιαισθητικό για μένα. Σιχαμερή περιγραφή το ξέρω. 
Νομίζω ότι ποστ έπρεπε να κάνω στις φώτο μελών, αλλά συνεχώς  αποφεύγω να πάω κατά κει. Συμπερασματικά να πω ότι θα προσπαθήσω να πάω γυμναστήριο αυτό το μήνα, αν και δύσκολο. Πάντως κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, και μόνο με τρέξιμο κ ασκήσεις με τη μπάλα και διατάσεις/πουσαπς και ραχαίους, αντε και καθίσματα δεν γίνεται δουλεια.

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Όταν δημιουργούμε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής, τις ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης που βρίσκονται μέσα στους υδατάνθρακες δεν του υπολογίζω έτσι; Αντίθετα με τα λίπη που τα μετρώ κανονικά στο σύνολο της κάθε μερίδας. Και αυτό λογικά γίνεται είτε η διατροφή που ακολουθώ είναι όγκου η γράμμωσης.

----------


## pan0z

> Όταν δημιουργούμε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής, τις ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης που βρίσκονται μέσα στους υδατάνθρακες δεν του υπολογίζω έτσι; Αντίθετα με τα λίπη που τα μετρώ κανονικά στο σύνολο της κάθε μερίδας. Και αυτό λογικά γίνεται είτε η διατροφή που ακολουθώ είναι όγκου η γράμμωσης.


Εννοεις για τις φυτικες πρωτεινες σωστα?Ναι μην της μετρας τουλαχιστον οι πιο πολλοι δεν το κανουν γιατι δεν εχουν τοσο καλο προφιλ αμινοξεων.

----------


## arisfwtis

τα μπαχαρικα δεν εχουν καθολου θερμιδες?

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Όταν δημιουργούμε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής, τις ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης που βρίσκονται μέσα στους υδατάνθρακες δεν του υπολογίζω έτσι; Αντίθετα με τα λίπη που τα μετρώ κανονικά στο σύνολο της κάθε μερίδας. Και αυτό λογικά γίνεται είτε η διατροφή που ακολουθώ είναι όγκου η γράμμωσης.





> Εννοεις για τις φυτικες πρωτεινες σωστα?Ναι μην της μετρας τουλαχιστον οι πιο πολλοι δεν το κανουν γιατι δεν εχουν τοσο καλο προφιλ αμινοξεων.


αν τρως φυτικη πρωτεινη παρεα με ζωικη, μετρα τη.
αν οχι μη τη μετρας.

Να ρωτησω τωρα εγω, μηπως υπολογιζετε και το ΤΕΦ και τη βιολογικη αξια?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

3-0 απτα αποδυτηρια :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> τα μπαχαρικα δεν εχουν καθολου θερμιδες?


οχι...προσεχε ομως στα ετοιμα τα συσκευασμενα τα πακετακια. με τους περιεργους συνδυασμους πχ υπαρχει ενα που λεγεται γυρος...ε εκει κοιτας..εκει παιζει να εχει διαφορα μεσα...κοιτα παντα τα συστατικα πισω...

----------


## arisfwtis

> οχι...προσεχε ομως στα ετοιμα τα συσκευασμενα τα πακετακια. με τους περιεργους συνδυασμους πχ υπαρχει ενα που λεγεται γυρος...ε εκει κοιτας..εκει παιζει να εχει διαφορα μεσα...κοιτα παντα τα συστατικα πισω...


σκετα αγοραζω
πιπερια ριγανες κλπ κλπ

ευχαριστω πολυ :02. Welcome:

----------


## gym

> σκετα αγοραζω
> πιπερια ριγανες κλπ κλπ
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


μια χαρα εισαι...αφοβα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

Καμια φορα συνηθιζω να τρωω μικροτερη ποσοτητα κρεατος (οσον αφορα την πρωτεΐνη) και να το συνδιαζω με γιαουρτι για να ειναι πιο γευστικο. Ειναι λαθος? (οχι στο μεσημεριανο, κυριως στο βραδινο)

----------


## billy89

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση, τις ημέρες ξεκούρασης πόσο ψηλά σε γραμμάρια πρέπει να έχουμε την πρωτείνη? Όσο και σε μέρα προπόνησης? Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι η περίσσια γίνεται λίπος...

----------


## Stella

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση, τις ημέρες ξεκούρασης πόσο ψηλά σε γραμμάρια πρέπει να έχουμε την πρωτείνη? Όσο και σε μέρα προπόνησης? Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι η περίσσια γίνεται λίπος...


Η περίσσεια πρωτείνη γίνεται λίπος όταν είσαι σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή.
Αν είσαι σε θερμίδες συντήρησης η σε λιγότερες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει λίπος!

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι η περίσσια γίνεται λίπος...


βεβαια,αυτο ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα κ ακρη δεν βγαινει,μιας κ αν η πρωτεινη ειναι λιγο παραπανω απο οση σου αναλογη μαλλον δεν θα γινει τπτ..
αν τωρα ειναι *πολυ*,παραπανω εκει κατι μπορει να γινει..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Καμια φορα συνηθιζω να τρωω μικροτερη ποσοτητα κρεατος (οσον αφορα την πρωτεΐνη) και να το συνδιαζω με γιαουρτι για να ειναι πιο γευστικο. Ειναι λαθος? (οχι στο μεσημεριανο, κυριως στο βραδινο)


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## jimmy007

> βεβαια,αυτο ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα κ ακρη δεν βγαινει,μιας κ αν η πρωτεινη ειναι λιγο παραπανω απο οση σου αναλογη μαλλον δεν θα γινει τπτ..
> αν τωρα ειναι *πολυ*,παραπανω εκει κατι μπορει να γινει..


Πολύ δύσκολα γίνεται η πρωτείνη λίπος. Απλά αν υπάρχει θερμιδκό πλεόνασμα, μειώνεται η οξείδωση των λιπαρών που προσλαμβάνουμε γιατί ο οργανισμός στρέφεται ΚΑΙ στις πρωτείνες..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εμενα πριν καιρο ειχε παρει το ματι μου οτι το πλεονασμα πρωτεινης γινεται λιπακι γυρω απο τη μεση...αυτο απο μενα :01. Wink:

----------


## SeXperT

> το Trebon(ΝΑC) απο φαρμακειο εχει 6 ευρο...20 φακελακια των 600mg...μια χαρα ειναι...
> 
> μπορεις ακομα να σωθεις


τι παιζει με το ΝΑC kai το ALA που ειπε ο Devil?

τοσο ωραια και ευκολη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δινει ο τονος, να μας τον κοψεις θες!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> τι παιζει με το ΝΑC kai το ALA που ειπε ο Devil?
> 
> τοσο ωραια και ευκολη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δινει ο τονος, να μας τον κοψεις θες!


βρε δε πα να φας και ιχθυοτροφειο

----------


## Devil

> τι παιζει με το ΝΑC kai το ALA που ειπε ο Devil?
> 
> τοσο ωραια και ευκολη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δινει ο τονος, να μας τον κοψεις θες!


το εχει ποσταρει ο κομπρας  πιο πισω.... :01. Wink:

----------


## SeXperT

> το εχει ποσταρει ο κομπρας  πιο πισω....


το ειδα ναι... θα αλλαξω τον τονο με χταποδι καποιες μερες της εβδομαδας... καλο δεν ειναι κι αυτο?

η γαλοπουλα απο το κρεωπολειο ειναι πιο φθηνη απο το φιλετο κοτοπουλο? εχει βρει κανεις κατι οικονομικο για τα κοτετσια που κατεβαζουμε?

----------


## jimmy007

> εμενα πριν καιρο ειχε παρει το ματι μου οτι το πλεονασμα πρωτεινης γινεται λιπακι γυρω απο τη μεση...αυτο απο μενα


Που το είχες δει αυτό?

----------


## beefmeup

απο οπου κ αν προερχονται οι θερμιδες ειναι θερμιδες..

αν τωρα καποιος περνει 200 γρ πρωτεινης κ θελει 170 μαλλον τα 30γρ θα τα απο βαλει το σωμα.
αν ομως περνει 400γρ εκει μπορει να πει κανεις με σιγουρια οτι δεν θα γινουν λιπος ασχετως τι γινεται απο πλευρας βιοχημειας με την πρωτεινη στο σωμα..?

δλδ θα μπορεσει το σωμα να αποβαλει 200γρ περισσιας πρωτεινης,κ αν ναι σε ποσο χρονο?
δεν υπαρχει ενα οριο στην διασπαση της..λογικα ναι,αναλογα το σωμα κ της αναγκες του.
κ φανταζομαι δεν θα κρατησει καβατζουλα να τα αποβαλει σιγα σιγα επειδη ετσι το βολευει..κ μεχρι να αποβληθουν εντελως,θερμιδικα τι γινεται με το πλεονασμα?

----------


## Giannistzn

> το ειδα ναι... θα αλλαξω τον τονο με χταποδι καποιες μερες της εβδομαδας... καλο δεν ειναι κι αυτο?
> 
> η γαλοπουλα απο το κρεωπολειο ειναι πιο φθηνη απο το φιλετο κοτοπουλο? εχει βρει κανεις κατι οικονομικο για τα κοτετσια που κατεβαζουμε?


Tο μονο πιο οικονομικο που εχω βρει ειναι να παιρνεις ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο και να τρως και το μπουτι (ειναι βεβαια λιγο πιο λιπαρο). Αλλα αναλογα με τις προσφορες, το ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο βγαινει πιο φθηνα (νομιζω).

Αλλιως, οσοι εχουν προσβαση, ας ριξουν μια ματια στα καταστηματα Μacro. Μου εχουν πει οι δικοι μου οτι εχει καλες τιμες (σε ολα)

----------


## deluxe

Οταν λεμε σε καθε γευμα να εχουμε πρωτεϊνη, λογικα 25-30γρ. Μπορειτε να βαλετε μια λιστα με το τι μπορουμε να εχουμε; Εκτος απο κρεατα και τονο. 

Καμμια φορα οταν ειναι λιγα τα συνδιαζω με μισο κεσεδακι γιαουρτι total 2%.

Τι λετε για ασπραδια αυγων μαζι με γιαουρτι; 3-4 ειναι καλα ετσι;

Κατι αλλο;

----------


## Giannistzn

> Οταν λεμε σε καθε γευμα να εχουμε πρωτεϊνη, λογικα 25-30γρ. Μπορειτε να βαλετε μια λιστα με το τι μπορουμε να εχουμε; Εκτος απο κρεατα και τονο. 
> 
> Καμμια φορα οταν ειναι λιγα τα συνδιαζω με μισο κεσεδακι γιαουρτι total 2%.
> 
> Τι λετε για ασπραδια αυγων μαζι με γιαουρτι; 3-4 ειναι καλα ετσι;
> 
> Κατι αλλο;


Αυτο ειχα ρωτησει και εγω. Απ'οτι μου ειπαν τα παιδια, δεν παιζει τοσο η πηγη οσο να παιρνεις τις απαραιτητες ποσοτητες. Π.χ. εμενα μου αρεσει να συνδιαζω το κοτοπουλο που ειναι στεγνο με γιαουρτακι σαν σαλτσα απο πανω, και γινεται πολυ πιο γευστικο.

Οποτε, πιστευω οτι εισαι μια χαρα.

Τωρα, οσον αφορα πηγη πρωτεΐνης για τα γευματα, κρεας - ψαρικα - αυγα - γαλακτοκομικα. Αυτα μου ερχονται στο μυαλο. Εκτος αν φας και ποσοτητα απο οσπρια που εχουν υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεΐνη (αλλα θα ειναι φυτικη δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχει την ιδια αξια)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Που το είχες δει αυτό?


σε περιοδικο νομιζω πριν κανα 2 χρονια και

----------


## Eddie

> Οταν λεμε σε καθε γευμα να εχουμε πρωτεϊνη, λογικα 25-30γρ. Μπορειτε να βαλετε μια λιστα με το τι μπορουμε να εχουμε; Εκτος απο κρεατα και τονο. 
> 
> Καμμια φορα οταν ειναι λιγα τα συνδιαζω με μισο κεσεδακι γιαουρτι total 2%.
> 
> Τι λετε για ασπραδια αυγων μαζι με γιαουρτι; 3-4 ειναι καλα ετσι;
> 
> Κατι αλλο;


Γιατι 25-30?δλδ καποιος που θελει 250γρ πρεπει να κανει 8-10 γευματα?

Οι συνδιασμοι ειναι καλοι που γραφετε,απλως υπολογιστε και την επιπλεον καθυστερηση της πρωτεινης των αυγων πχ απ την καζεινη του γιαουρτιου..εκει λογικα θα υπαρχει ενα θεμα.

----------


## freestyler

ξερουμε ποσο πρωτεινη εχει μια ψητη πατατα???
στο περιπου...
επισης κατι αντιστοιχο σε στιλ θερμιδομετρητη αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι!!
ειχαν γινει  καποια αναλογα ποστ εδω αλλα δεν εβγαλα καποια ακρη ακομα!!

----------


## lef

> ξερουμε ποσο πρωτεινη εχει μια ψητη πατατα???
> στο περιπου...
> επισης κατι αντιστοιχο σε στιλ θερμιδομετρητη αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι!!
> ειχαν γινει  καποια αναλογα ποστ εδω αλλα δεν εβγαλα καποια ακρη ακομα!!


http://caloriecount.about.com/
τσεκαρε λιγο εδω :08. Toast:

----------


## freestyler

ωραιο!!πολυ καλος!!!  :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast: 
ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## SeXperT

> Tο μονο πιο οικονομικο που εχω βρει ειναι να παιρνεις ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο και να τρως και το μπουτι (ειναι βεβαια λιγο πιο λιπαρο). Αλλα αναλογα με τις προσφορες, το ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο βγαινει πιο φθηνα (νομιζω).
> 
> Αλλιως, οσοι εχουν προσβαση, ας ριξουν μια ματια στα καταστηματα Μacro. Μου εχουν πει οι δικοι μου οτι εχει καλες τιμες (σε ολα)


Macro ε? θα κανω καμια εφοδο... εχει ομως κρεατικα εκει μεσα? δεν νομιζω...

για το χταποδι τι πιστευετε? εχει αρκετη πρωτεινη οπως και η γαριδες... για κατεψυγμενα μιλαω παντα, αλλιως ειμαστε για φυλακη...

ενημερωτικα βρηκα 850γρ χταποδι στα Carefour με 5 ευρω... 3 σουπερ γευματα των 30 σχεδον γραμμαριων πρωτεινης βγαινουν...

----------


## Panosss

> Γιατι 25-30?δλδ καποιος που θελει 250γρ πρεπει να κανει 8-10 γευματα?


Γιατί σε κάθε γεύμα (3ωρος κύκλος) ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός μπορεί να μεταβολίσει το πολύ 30 γρ πρωτεΐνης

----------


## Eddie

> Γιατί σε κάθε γεύμα (3ωρος κύκλος) ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός μπορεί να μεταβολίσει το πολύ 30 γρ πρωτεΐνης


Υπαρχει ερευνα που να το τεκμηριωνει?

Δλδ 30 γρ ενας που ειναι 60 κιλα..30γρ ενας που ειναι 100..και 30γρ ενας που ειναι 100 με χημικη υποστηριξη,ωραια.

----------


## deluxe

> Οι συνδιασμοι ειναι καλοι που γραφετε,απλως υπολογιστε και την επιπλεον καθυστερηση της πρωτεινης των αυγων πχ απ την καζεινη του γιαουρτιου..εκει λογικα θα υπαρχει ενα θεμα.


Απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι post, δε μας ενδιαφερει αν καθυστερησει η απορροφηση.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Macro ε? θα κανω καμια εφοδο... εχει ομως κρεατικα εκει μεσα? δεν νομιζω...
> 
> για το χταποδι τι πιστευετε? εχει αρκετη πρωτεινη οπως και η γαριδες... για κατεψυγμενα μιλαω παντα, αλλιως ειμαστε για φυλακη...
> 
> ενημερωτικα βρηκα 850γρ χταποδι στα Carefour με 5 ευρω... 3 σουπερ γευματα των 30 σχεδον γραμμαριων πρωτεινης βγαινουν...


Για κρεατα εχω να παω πολυ καιρο και θα σε γελασω. Ψαρικα παντως, τελευταια που ειχαμε παρει, ειχε πολυ καλα και σε καλες τιμες.

----------


## Eddie

> Απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι post, δε μας ενδιαφερει αν καθυστερησει η απορροφηση.


Ναι αλλα αν φας εσυ το γιαουρτι σου δε μπορεις μετα απο 2-3 ωρες να φας αφου δε θα εχεις χωνεψει ακομα.Ετσι υποθετω δλδ..οχι οτι θα παθεις τιποτα,απλως δε θα γινει σωστη πεψη.

----------


## gmalamos

Τσιτ μιλ σε περιοδο γραμμωσης επιτρεπεται??Αν ναι σε ποιο γευμα της ημερας??

----------


## Panosss

Θεωρητικά και αυστηρά, όχι.
Ανάλογα βέβαια με το cheat meal!

----------


## gmalamos

> Θεωρητικά και αυστηρά, όχι.
> Ανάλογα βέβαια με το cheat meal!


 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

> Τσιτ μιλ σε περιοδο γραμμωσης επιτρεπεται??Αν ναι σε ποιο γευμα της ημερας??


Αν σου λειπει πολυ ρε συ και δε κρατιεσαι,φαε.Απλως αν θες τη γνωμη μου,βαλτο στο μεσημεριανο,φαε και κανα κιλο πρασιναδα μαζι και εννοειται ριξε τις ποσοτητες υδατ-λιπαρων στα αλλα γευματα.

----------


## sofos

> Τσιτ μιλ σε περιοδο γραμμωσης επιτρεπεται??Αν ναι σε ποιο γευμα της ημερας??


κυριακη πρωι πιστευω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> κυριακη πρωι πιστευω


Ναι..μετα τη μεταλαβια ειναι οτι πρεπει  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gmalamos

> Αν σου λειπει πολυ ρε συ και δε κρατιεσαι,φαε.Απλως αν θες τη γνωμη μου,βαλτο στο μεσημεριανο,φαε και κανα κιλο πρασιναδα μαζι και εννοειται ριξε τις ποσοτητες υδατ-λιπαρων στα αλλα γευματα.


Ποσο αναποδος μπορει να μαι??Τοσους μηνες ογκου δεν γουσταρα τσιτ τωρα σε γραμμωση τρελενομαι... :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:

----------


## sofos

> Ποσο αναποδος μπορει να μαι??Τοσους μηνες ογκου δεν γουσταρα τσιτ τωρα σε γραμμωση τρελενομαι...


μη σε δουν 2-3 γυναικες του φορουμ μ αυτα που λες την εκατσες  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gmalamos

> μη σε δουν 2-3 γυναικες του φορουμ μ αυτα που λες την εκατσες


Καλα οτι ειμαι αναποδος το ξερω..Κακο ειναι να το λεω?

----------


## sofos

> Καλα οτι ειμαι αναποδος το ξερω..Κακο ειναι να το λεω?


οχι δε θα σε κραξουν γι αυτο,θα σου πουν οτι ειναι ελλειπεις η διατροφη φου γι αυτο θες να κανεις τσητ  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## gmalamos

> οχι δε θα σε κραξουν γι αυτο,θα σου πουν οτι ειναι ελλειπεις η διατροφη φου γι αυτο θες να κανεις τσητ


Οχι ρε μια χαρα ειναι η διατροφη μου!!Καλα τα λεω αναποδος ειμαι!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## sofos

> Οχι ρε μια χαρα ειναι η διατροφη μου!!Καλα τα λεω αναποδος ειμαι!!


αναποδε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   μη τσιταρεις σκεψου οτι σ ενα μηνα θα σαι θαλασσα κ θα αραζεις και θα σαι κομματια κ ολα τα βλεμματα των γυναικων θα ναι στραμμενα πανω σου  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  πως το λεω ο πο*στης ετσι  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Για κρεατα εχω να παω πολυ καιρο και θα σε γελασω. Ψαρικα παντως, τελευταια που ειχαμε παρει, ειχε πολυ καλα και σε καλες τιμες.


Φιλέτα κοτόπουλου που έπαιρνα από το Makro ήταν χάλια,
και με ένα γνωστό που μίλησα ο οποίος φέρνει κρέατα απ έξω μου είπε μακριά
από τα κρέατα του Μakro.




> Ποσο αναποδος μπορει να μαι??Τοσους μηνες ογκου δεν γουσταρα τσιτ τωρα σε γραμμωση τρελενομαι...


 +1  :01. Crying:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Φιλέτα κοτόπουλου που έπαιρνα από το* Makro* ήταν χάλια,
> και με ένα γνωστό που μίλησα ο οποίος φέρνει κρέατα απ έξω μου είπε μακριά
> από τα κρέατα του Μakro.
> 
> 
> 
>  +1


τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> τι ειναι αυτο?


Ποιο το Μakro?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ποιο το Μakro?


ναι

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ναι


Μakro

----------


## Giannistzn

Χαζη ισως ερωτηση. Ρυζι ποιο χρησιμοποιειτε? Ασπρο ή κιτρινο? (δεν αναφερομαι προφανως σε οσους παιρνουν καστανο ετσι..).

----------


## deluxe

Το ιδιο ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω. Γιατι το μπασματι ειναι καλυτερο απο του κανονικου; Στα διατροφικα συστατικα ειναι σχεδον τα ιδια.

Επισης το καστανο για ποιες περιοδους ενδυκνειται; Κυριως για ογκο; Και τα ασπρα κυριως στο ποστ, επειδη εχουν μεγαλο GI;

----------


## Stauros'76

να ρωτησω και γω κατι,επηδη με χτυπησε και μενα βαναυσα η κριση,ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα αναγκαστω να κοψω τη wey.φτανω λοιπον στο ερωτημα΄αν συνεχησω την υπολοιπη διατροφη μου που ειναι 5 με 6 γευματα τα κλασικα(πολυ ποιοτικη πρωτεΙνη συνθετους υδατανθ.,καλα λυπη κ.τ.λ.)θα καταφερω εστω να συντηρησω την μαζα που εφτιαξα??για να σας προλαβω μην μου πειτε το αναμενομενο οτι επηδη θα κοψω τη wey,θα πρεπει να αυξησω την πρωτεΙνη σε φαγητο γιατι οπως προειπα δεν με παιρνει..μιλω για το αν εστω ετσι θα μεινει η υπαρχον μαζα που με πολυ κοπο καταφερα να φτιαξω.. ευχαριστω.

----------


## Panosss

Το λευκό ρύζι, ως πολυεπεξεργασμένο, δεν ενδείκνυται σε καμία φάση λόγω πολύ υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη

----------


## Eddie

> να ρωτησω και γω κατι,επηδη με χτυπησε και μενα βαναυσα η κριση,ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα αναγκαστω να κοψω τη wey.φτανω λοιπον στο ερωτημα΄αν συνεχησω την υπολοιπη διατροφη μου που ειναι 5 με 6 γευματα τα κλασικα(πολυ ποιοτικη πρωτεΙνη συνθετους υδατανθ.,καλα λυπη κ.τ.λ.)θα καταφερω εστω να συντηρησω την μαζα που εφτιαξα??για να σας προλαβω μην μου πειτε το αναμενομενο οτι επηδη θα κοψω τη wey,θα πρεπει να αυξησω την πρωτεΙνη σε φαγητο γιατι οπως προειπα δεν με παιρνει..μιλω για το αν εστω ετσι θα μεινει η υπαρχον μαζα που με πολυ κοπο καταφερα να φτιαξω.. ευχαριστω.


Βασικα..αν παιρνεις πανω 1.5γρ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο,δε βλεπω το λογο γιατι να μη κρατησεις μυικη μαζα..

Κοψτην και δε θα δεις καμια διαφορα απολυτως,εχουμε υπερεκτιμησει πολυ τη σκονη.

----------


## Panosss

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ.
Αν η διατροφή σου έχει μοιρασμένη στα γεύματα την πρωτείνη που χρειάζεσαι ημερησίως, δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να έχεις το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Χαζη ισως ερωτηση. Ρυζι ποιο χρησιμοποιειτε? Ασπρο ή κιτρινο? (δεν αναφερομαι προφανως σε οσους παιρνουν καστανο ετσι..).


Το Καρολίνα-κίτρινο, κάνουν πολλή  ώρα για να βράσουν,
και τα συγκεκριμένα δεν νομίζω να τρώγονται νερόβραστα σε σχέση με το Basmati
δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλος λόγος.




> να ρωτησω και γω κατι,επηδη με χτυπησε και μενα βαναυσα η κριση,ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα αναγκαστω να κοψω τη wey.φτανω λοιπον στο ερωτημα΄αν συνεχησω την υπολοιπη διατροφη μου που ειναι 5 με 6 γευματα τα κλασικα(πολυ ποιοτικη πρωτεΙνη συνθετους υδατανθ.,καλα λυπη κ.τ.λ.)θα καταφερω εστω να συντηρησω την μαζα που εφτιαξα??για να σας προλαβω μην μου πειτε το αναμενομενο οτι επηδη θα κοψω τη wey,θα πρεπει να αυξησω την πρωτεΙνη σε φαγητο γιατι οπως προειπα δεν με παιρνει..μιλω για το αν εστω ετσι θα μεινει η υπαρχον μαζα που με πολυ κοπο καταφερα να φτιαξω.. ευχαριστω.


Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, καλύτερα να κάνεις και αποτοξίνωση.  :01. Razz: 




> Το λευκό ρύζι, ως πολυεπεξεργασμένο, δεν ενδείκνυται σε καμία φάση λόγω πολύ υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη


Το ρύζι είναι χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού δέκτη.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Το Καρολίνα-κίτρινο, κάνουν πολλή  ώρα για να βράσουν,
> και τα συγκεκριμένα δεν νομίζω να τρώγονται νερόβραστα σε σχέση με το Basmati.


Ισα ισα, εμενα το καρολινα το κιτρινο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ σκετο με λιγο κυβο λαχανικων μεσα! Αυτο προτιμω συνηθως, γιαυτο ρωτησα μηπως ειναι καλυτερο το basmati.

----------


## deluxe

Εγω δε ρωταω ποιο ειναι το πιο γευστικο, αλλα ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο οσο αφορα το BB.

Το ασπρο εαν οντως ειναι υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη, τοτε κανει για ποστ! Παντως πιστευω οτι στη γραμμωση πιο πολυ βοηθανε τα ασπρα ή οχι;

Επισης 200γρ μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο και 250γρ φιλετο κοτοπουλο ποσες περιπου θερμιδες και πρωτεϊνη εχουν;

----------


## sofos

> Εγω δε ρωταω ποιο ειναι το πιο γευστικο, αλλα ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο οσο αφορα το BB.
> 
> Το ασπρο εαν οντως ειναι υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη, τοτε κανει για ποστ! Παντως πιστευω οτι στη γραμμωση πιο πολυ βοηθανε τα ασπρα ή οχι;
> 
> Επισης 200γρ μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο και 250γρ φιλετο κοτοπουλο ποσες περιπου θερμιδες και πρωτεϊνη εχουν;


μπασματι και καστανο ρυζι κανουν για γραμμωση και πατατα βραστη η στο φουρνο,η γλυκοπατα...

----------


## jimmy007

> απο οπου κ αν προερχονται οι θερμιδες ειναι θερμιδες..
> 
> αν τωρα καποιος περνει 200 γρ πρωτεινης κ θελει 170 μαλλον τα 30γρ θα τα απο βαλει το σωμα.
> αν ομως περνει 400γρ εκει μπορει να πει κανεις με σιγουρια οτι δεν θα γινουν λιπος ασχετως τι γινεται απο πλευρας βιοχημειας με την πρωτεινη στο σωμα..?
> 
> δλδ θα μπορεσει το σωμα να αποβαλει 200γρ περισσιας πρωτεινης,κ αν ναι σε ποσο χρονο?
> δεν υπαρχει ενα οριο στην διασπαση της..λογικα ναι,αναλογα το σωμα κ της αναγκες του.
> κ φανταζομαι δεν θα κρατησει καβατζουλα να τα αποβαλει σιγα σιγα επειδη ετσι το βολευει..κ μεχρι να αποβληθουν εντελως,θερμιδικα τι γινεται με το πλεονασμα?


Aυτό είναι καλό ερώτημα αλλά πρόκειται για ακραία περίπτωση, δηλαδή δεν παίρνουν πολύ που είναι natural 400 γρ πρωτείνη/ημέρα. Μην ξεχνάμε και το γεγονός ότι οι πρωτείνες οξειδώνονται...

----------


## prt_sxs

Ρε ποσες θερμιδες εχει το κοταζ 2% τα 200γρ. .?
κ αμα εχει κανενασ να μ σπαμαρει κανενα καλλο σιτε για θερμιδες..!!!
γτ δεν βρισκο κ για βραστα μακαρονια ολικης...
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## RAMBO

που να ξερουμε δεσ το στο κουτι του super market :02. Idea:

----------


## dionisos

^^^ 170 θερμίδες από τα lidl!

----------


## SeXperT

η πρασσινάδα ουτως ή αλλως δεν εχει θερμιδες... Ποια ειναι ομως η ιδανικη ποσοτητα σαλατας για να πουμε οτι βοηθαει στη λιποδιαλυση κτλπ...

σε γρ ας πουμε... Η ποσο? Ενα ματσακι μαρουλι?

----------


## Stella

> η πρασσινάδα ουτως ή αλλως δεν εχει θερμιδες... Ποια ειναι ομως η ιδανικη ποσοτητα σαλατας για να πουμε οτι βοηθαει στη λιποδιαλυση κτλπ...
> 
> σε γρ ας πουμε... Η ποσο? Ενα ματσακι μαρουλι?


Η σαλάτα όχι ότι δεν έχει θερμίδες, απλά έχει λίγες (όταν μιλάμε για μαρούλι και παρόμοια λαχανικά).
Αυτό που λες για λιποδιάλυση δεν ισχύει! Δεν τρώμε σαλάτα για λιποδιάλυση, αλλά γιατί έχει βιταμίνες, φυτικές ίνες που βοηθάνε στη λειτουργία του εντέρου, ειδικά για εμάς που κάνουμε "στεγνές" διατροφες, και επίσης ακριβώς επειδή έχουν λίγες θερμίδες μπορούμε να φάμε αρκετή ποσότητα και χορταίνουμε πιο ευκολα!
Από φυλλώδη λαχανικά φάε όσο θες!

----------


## kobigeokobi

το βραδυ με το γιαουρτακι ριχνω κ ενα σκουπ whey γ γευση, το γιαουτρι καθυστερει την αποροφηση της whey? κ γενικα τ γαλακτοκομικα;

----------


## jackieboy

Παιδια τα ρεβυθια για βραδινο(προ-τελευταιο γευμα μια ωρα μετα την προπονηση) ειναι καλα? Οταν εννοω καλα, εννοω υψηλα ποσοστα πρωτεινης με μεγαλη βιολογικη αξα. Πλησιαζει τα στανταρ του κοτοπουλου δηλαδη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## SeXperT

> το βραδυ με το γιαουρτακι ριχνω κ ενα σκουπ whey γ γευση, το γιαουτρι καθυστερει την αποροφηση της whey? κ γενικα τ γαλακτοκομικα;


ναι. καλα κανεις...

----------


## exkaliber

http://www.foodmatters.tv/_webapp/View%20Film%20Online

----------


## Stauros'76

συγνωμη αν αλλαζω για λιγο θεμα αλλα..ο καθενας με τον πονο του...ειχα γραψει πιο πισω πως για καποιους λογους(στριμοκωλιασης)κοβω την whey για λιγο καιρο και ψαχνωντας για ενα καλο και φτηνο post βρηκα σε ενα σοβαρο βιβλιο για διατροφη αθλητων(του σταυρου δεδουκου συγκεκριμενα),πως προτεινει σοκολατουχο γαλα light 1.5%. πηρα ενα το διαβασα απο πισω και΄΄στα εκατο γραμαρια εχει 3.5 πρωτεΙνη,12 γραμαρια δεξτροζη, και ζαχαρη, λιπαρες υλες 1.8(εκ των οποιων κορεσμενα1.3. λιγο νατριο.αν λοιπον πιω 250 γραμαρια,και συμπληρωσω πρωτεΙνη με 100 γραμαρια gottage,γινεται η δουλεια μας μεχρι να βγουμε απ την κριση????(το 2056 δηλαδη)η  ειναι βλακεια η ολη σκεψη?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> συγνωμη αν αλλαζω για λιγο θεμα αλλα..ο καθενας με τον πονο του...ειχα γραψει πιο πισω πως για καποιους λογους(στριμοκωλιασης)κοβω την whey για λιγο καιρο και ψαχνωντας για ενα καλο και φτηνο post βρηκα σε ενα σοβαρο βιβλιο για διατροφη αθλητων(του σταυρου δεδουκου συγκεκριμενα),πως προτεινει σοκολατουχο γαλα light 1.5%. πηρα ενα το διαβασα απο πισω και΄΄στα εκατο γραμαρια εχει 3.5 πρωτεΙνη,12 γραμαρια δεξτροζη, και ζαχαρη, λιπαρες υλες 1.8(εκ των οποιων κορεσμενα1.3. λιγο νατριο.αν λοιπον πιω 250 γραμαρια,και συμπληρωσω πρωτεΙνη με 100 γραμαρια gottage,γινεται η δουλεια μας μεχρι να βγουμε απ την κριση????(το 2056 δηλαδη)η  ειναι βλακεια η ολη σκεψη?


Η σοκολάτα δεν κάνει για μεταπροπονητικό, δες Εδώ

----------


## Stauros'76

ειδα αλλα δεν ρωτησα για σοκολατα.ειναι γαλα σοκολατουχο 1.5% με ολα ολα τα υπολοιπα που εγραψα πιο πανω,δεν μπορω να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος νομιζω...η στερεα σοκολατα ειναι κατι αλλο  και σε επιπεδο λιπαρων και διαφορων σταθεροποιητικων(βλαβερων) παραγωντων και και και και...

----------


## magdaline

γεια σας!
σκέφτομαι αντί να τρώω γιαούρτι ή γάλα με κουάκερ το πρωί να βάζω σε ένα αντικολλητικό 2-3 αυγά ασπράδια και να τ κάνω ομελέτα με το κουάκερ ίσως και μια στάλα γάλα, πως σας φαίνεται; χωρίς λάδι εννοείται. Τρώγεται πιο ευχάριστα

----------


## pan0z

> γεια σας!
> σκέφτομαι αντί να τρώω γιαούρτι ή γάλα με κουάκερ το πρωί να βάζω σε ένα αντικολλητικό 2-3 αυγά ασπράδια και να τ κάνω ομελέτα με το κουάκερ ίσως και μια στάλα γάλα, πως σας φαίνεται; χωρίς λάδι εννοείται. Τρώγεται πιο ευχάριστα


μια χαρα ειναι αρκει να βρεις τι θερμιδες και πρω/υδατ/λιπ ωστε να μην μειωσεις κατι απο το αλλο γευμα που εκανες

----------


## magdaline

> μια χαρα ειναι αρκει να βρεις τι θερμιδες και πρω/υδατ/λιπ ωστε να μην μειωσεις κατι απο το αλλο γευμα που εκανες


50γρ κουάκερ έτρωγα με ένα κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι ή γάλα τόσο ώστε να μαλακώνει το κουάκερ. 
το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι έχω και στο μεταπροπ. 4 ασπράδια αλλά προφανώς δν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, έτσι;

----------


## pan0z

> 50γρ κουάκερ έτρωγα με ένα κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι ή γάλα τόσο ώστε να μαλακώνει το κουάκερ. 
> το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι έχω και στο μεταπροπ. 4 ασπράδια αλλά προφανώς δν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, έτσι;


οχι δεν εχεις θεμα με ασπραδια.Γενικα αν δεις κατι οτι δεν σε βολευει για καποιο λογο αλλαξε το δεν ειναι αναγκη να πιεζεσε να φας κατι με το ζορι γιατι στο τελος θα το σιχαθεις και θα το σταματησεις κιολας.Απο τοτε που αλλαξα αυτην την λογικη στο μυαλο μου μπορουσα να ακολουθησω την διατροφη μου πολυ καλυτερα. :01. Wink:

----------


## magdaline

> οχι δεν εχεις θεμα με ασπραδια.Γενικα αν δεις κατι οτι δεν σε βολευει για καποιο λογο αλλαξε το δεν ειναι αναγκη να πιεζεσε να φας κατι με το ζορι γιατι στο τελος θα το σιχαθεις και θα το σταματησεις κιολας.Απο τοτε που αλλαξα αυτην την λογικη στο μυαλο μου μπορουσα να ακολουθησω την διατροφη μου πολυ καλυτερα.


 Οκ thank's Pan0z :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil

> Να ρωτησω κατι πανω σε αυτο ελεγα να ανοιξω θεμα ή εψαχνα αναλογο θεμα αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω οποτε θα το ρωτησω εδω ας πουμε οτι οντως ο οργανισμος μας μπορει να παρει 30-40γρ πρωτεινης.Ωραια μεχρι εδω το θεμα ειναι οτι το σωμα μας δεν βλεπει την πρωτεινη αλλα τα αμινοξεα εφοσον στον οργανισμο μας διασπατε σε αμινοξεα.Αν φαμε κατι πχ εναν υδατανθρακα που να δινει 20γρ πρωτεινης λεμε τωρα παραδειγμα και φαμε μετα και ενα κρεατικο ας πουμε με 30γρ πρωτεινης εφοσον λεμε οτι το σωμα μας κραταει περιπου 30 με 40γρ πρωτεινης ποια απο αυτα θα κρατισει και ποια θα πεταξει θελω να πω εχουμε συνολο 50γρ πρωτεινης τα οποια τα 20γρ ειναι απο φυτικη πρωτεινη και τα αλλα 30 ειναι απο κρεας που εχει καλο προφιλ αμινοξεων το σωμα μας θα κρατισει τα 30γρ απο το κρεας που εχει καλυτερο προφιλ αμινοξεων και θα παρει αλλα 10 απο την πρωτεινη του υδατανθρακα και θα πεταξει οτι εμειναν ή θα κρατισει αυτα που θα αποροφησει πρωτα αγνοωντας τι ειναι καλυτερο για τους μυς?Μιλαμε παντα για το ενδεχομενο οτι οντως ισχυει οτι το σωμα μας αφωμειωνει 30-40γρ πρωτεινης.
> 
> Υ.Γ αν υπαρχει καποιο αντιστοιχο θεμα και δεν το βρηκα ζηταω συγνωμη και αν μπορει καποιος μοντ να το μεταφερει για να μην βγουμε οφ εντελως


απανταω εδω.... το θεμα ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον...αν εχουμε και αλλα ποστ θα τα μεταφερω σε καινουργιο θεμα.... αλλιως θα μπουν στις γενικες διατροφης...

καταρχην δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι μπορουμε να αποροφισουμε 30-40γρ πρωτεινης....μπορει και 100...μπορει και 10.... δεν ειναι και σιγουρο... αναλογα με τις αναγκες του οργανισμου.... και μην ξεχνς οτι ενα 10% απο τις πρωτεινες ''καιγετε'' για να μεταβολιστουν....

τεσπα... στα αμινοξεα τωρα.... καταρχην εχουμε συνολο 22 στανταρ αμινοξεα.... υπαρχουν κι αλλα..... αλλα ας παρουμε αυτα τα 22 που μας ενδιαφερουν....
λοιπον απο αυτα τα 22 αμινοξεα τα 8 ειναι τα ΕΑΑ... essential amino acids... οπου ο οργανισμος δεν μπορει να τα συνθεσει.... τα υπολοιπα 14 αμινοξεα τα φτιαχνει ο οργανισμος χωρις προβλημα...

αρα κυριως απο τις τροφες αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι τα 8 ΕΑΑ.... τωρα σε σχεση με τις φυτικες απο τις ζωικες πρωτεινες... εγω βλεπω μικρη διαφορα.... δλδ μεσα σε μια νορμαλ διατροφη... παιζει μινιμουμ...1 φορα την ημερα κρεας.... και αλλη μια whey.... βαλε και  γιαουρτια... τυρια κτλ κτλ... που ειναι τιγκα στα EAA.... δλδ εχουμε μια καλη ποσοτητα ΕΑΑ...απο εκει και περα αν υπαρχουν και φυτικες πρωτεινες.... ρυζι,μακαρωνια κτλ κτλ.... ειναι και αυτες πρωτεινες.... αποτελουνται και αυτες απο αμινοξεα.... η leucine που εχουν ειναι η ιδια με την leucine που εχει το κρεας ( οχι σε ποσοτητα).... ο οργανισμος την βλεπει το ιδιο... δεν βλεπω το λογο να μην την υπολογιζουμε....

----------


## pan0z

ναι απλα ελεγα εφοσον εχουμε σαν ενδεχομενο οτι ο οργανισμος μας μετα απο μια ποσοτητα σταματαει να περνει πρωτεινη και την αλλη την "πεταει" και εφοσον δεν τα βλεπει σαν πρωτεινες αλλα σαν αμινοξεα συμπληρωνει δηλαδη το μεγιστο προφιλ αμινοξεων που μπορει να κρατησει και οτι μεινει το πεταει?Δηλαδη σε ενα γευμα αν εχουμε φυτικη και ζωτικη συμπληρωνει αναλογος οσα αμινοξεα χρειαζεται?

----------


## Giannistzn

> ναι απλα ελεγα εφοσον εχουμε σαν ενδεχομενο οτι ο οργανισμος μας μετα απο μια ποσοτητα σταματαει να περνει πρωτεινη και την αλλη την "πεταει" και εφοσον δεν τα βλεπει σαν πρωτεινες αλλα σαν αμινοξεα συμπληρωνει δηλαδη το μεγιστο προφιλ αμινοξεων που μπορει να κρατησει και οτι μεινει το πεταει?Δηλαδη σε ενα γευμα αν εχουμε φυτικη και ζωτικη συμπληρωνει αναλογος οσα αμινοξεα χρειαζεται?


Απ'οσο γνωριζω εαν ο οργανισμος φτασει σε σημειο να πεταει πρωτεΐνες εχεις προβλημα. Μεγαλο μαλιστα. Πιο πιθανο το βλεπω να τις αποθηκευει σα λιπος παρα να τις πεταει.

----------


## pan0z

> Απ'οσο γνωριζω εαν ο οργανισμος φτασει σε σημειο να πεταει πρωτεΐνες εχεις προβλημα. Μεγαλο μαλιστα. Πιο πιθανο το βλεπω να τις αποθηκευει σα λιπος παρα να τις πεταει.


εγω πιο δυσκολο το βλεπω να την κραταει σαν λιπος παρα να την πεταει.Πεταει δεν ξερω πως το εχεις καταλαβει αλλα ενοοω αποβαλει ξες απο που φανταζομαι  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> ναι απλα ελεγα εφοσον εχουμε σαν ενδεχομενο οτι ο οργανισμος μας μετα απο μια ποσοτητα σταματαει να περνει πρωτεινη και την αλλη την "πεταει" και εφοσον δεν τα βλεπει σαν πρωτεινες αλλα σαν αμινοξεα συμπληρωνει δηλαδη το μεγιστο προφιλ αμινοξεων που μπορει να κρατησει και οτι μεινει το πεταει?Δηλαδη σε ενα γευμα αν εχουμε φυτικη και ζωτικη συμπληρωνει αναλογος οσα αμινοξεα χρειαζεται?


ο οργανισμος δεν πεταει τιποτα.... η' ''καιει'' η' ''αποθηκευει''...

κραταει καποια αμινοξεα... τα αλλα τα κανει γλυκογονο... υπαρχει και η τριτη περιπτωση του να γινουν λιπος...αλλα ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο

ναι.... παιρνει παντα αυτα που χρειαζετε....

----------


## Devil

> Απ'οσο γνωριζω εαν ο οργανισμος φτασει σε σημειο να πεταει πρωτεΐνες εχεις προβλημα. Μεγαλο μαλιστα. Πιο πιθανο το βλεπω να τις αποθηκευει σα λιπος παρα να τις πεταει.





> εγω πιο δυσκολο το βλεπω να την κραταει σαν λιπος παρα να την πεταει.Πεταει δεν ξερω πως το εχεις καταλαβει αλλα ενοοω αποβαλει ξες απο που φανταζομαι


αν υπαρχει αποβολη απο τα ουρα τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα....

----------


## pan0z

> ο οργανισμος δεν πεταει τιποτα.... η' ''καιει'' η' ''αποθηκευει''...
> 
> κραταει καποια αμινοξεα... τα αλλα τα κανει γλυκογονο... υπαρχει και η τριτη περιπτωση του να γινουν λιπος...αλλα ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο
> 
> ναι.... παιρνει παντα αυτα που χρειαζετε....


ok με καλυψες thx  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> εγω πιο δυσκολο το βλεπω να την κραταει σαν λιπος παρα να την πεταει.Πεταει δεν ξερω πως το εχεις καταλαβει αλλα ενοοω αποβαλει ξες απο που φανταζομαι


Μωρε μια χαρα ξερω. Θα ανοιξω κανα βιβλιο να δω μηπως εχει καμια αναφορα και θα επανελθω. Γιατι τα εκανα στο προηγουμενο εξαμηνο φυσιολογια.

Παντως απο τη στιμγη που θα μπει στον οργανισμο, στομαχι, εντερο, διασπαση πρωτεΐνων, απορροφηση αμινοξεων. Οποτε αν ξεφυγει, αντε καμια μικρη ποσοτητα. Δεν νομιζω οτι ο οργανισμος πεταει ετσι απλα τις πρωτεΐνες (καλα δεν συζηταω να εχεις παρει 100+ γρ σε ενα γευμα, τοτε θα διωξει). Αλλα η διαδικασια της πεψης και της διασπασης των τροφων ειναι αρκετα πολυπλοκη και γινεται σε πολλα σταδια.

Παντως εαν θυμαμαι καλα, οταν υπαρχει πληρωση του δωδεκαδακτυλου(ή νηστιδας δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) ( τμηματος του εντερου δηλαδη που γινεται η επεξεργασια κυριως) τοτε αναστελεται η προωθηση περιεχομενου απο το στομαχι μεχρι να γινει επεξεργασια και προωθηση παρακατω στο εντερο.




> αν υπαρχει αποβολη απο τα ουρα τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα....


Αυτο εννοουσα. Γιατι ειναι μεγαλα μορια (οι πρωτεΐνες) και θα προκαλεσουν μεγαλη βλαβη στους νεφρους.



Πανο και ντεβιλ, ριχτε μια ματια εδω, ισως φανει λιγο χρησιμο.

----------


## Devil

> Μωρε μια χαρα ξερω. Θα ανοιξω κανα βιβλιο να δω μηπως εχει καμια αναφορα και θα επανελθω. Γιατι τα εκανα στο προηγουμενο εξαμηνο φυσιολογια.
> 
> Παντως απο τη στιμγη που θα μπει στον οργανισμο, στομαχι, εντερο, διασπαση πρωτεΐνων, απορροφηση αμινοξεων. Οποτε αν ξεφυγει, αντε καμια μικρη ποσοτητα. Δεν νομιζω οτι ο οργανισμος πεταει ετσι απλα τις πρωτεΐνες *(καλα δεν συζηταω να εχεις παρει 100+ γρ σε ενα γευμα, τοτε θα διωξει)*. Αλλα η διαδικασια της πεψης και της διασπασης των τροφων ειναι αρκετα πολυπλοκη και γινεται σε πολλα σταδια.
> 
> Παντως εαν θυμαμαι καλα, οταν υπαρχει πληρωση του δωδεκαδακτυλου(ή νηστιδας δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) ( τμηματος του εντερου δηλαδη που γινεται η επεξεργασια κυριως) τοτε αναστελεται η προωθηση περιεχομενου απο το στομαχι μεχρι να γινει επεξεργασια και προωθηση παρακατω στο εντερο.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο εννοουσα. Γιατι ειναι μεγαλα μορια (οι πρωτεΐνες) και θα προκαλεσουν μεγαλη βλαβη στους νεφρους.
> ...


δεν ειναι και σιγουρο αυτο με τα 100γρ+ σε γευμα....

αν εχεις πρωτεινουρια...τοτε εχεις ηδη προβλημα στα νεφρα.... :01. Mr. Green: 

που????

edit: οκ τωρα το ειδα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> δεν ειναι και σιγουρο αυτο με τα 100γρ+ σε γευμα....
> 
> αν εχεις πρωτεινουρια...τοτε εχεις ηδη προβλημα στα νεφρα....
> 
> που????


Καλα ειπα εναν αριθμο στο περιπου, καντο 300 να ειμαι μεσα (αναλογα και με το ατομο παντα)

----------


## Devil

> Καλα ειπα εναν αριθμο στο περιπου, καντο 300 να ειμαι μεσα (αναλογα και με το ατομο παντα)


αυτο το κομματι με την γλουταμινη θα ηθελα να το δω υπογραμισμενο και ποσταρισμενο στο αντιστοιχο θεμα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

οχι νταξ απλα θελω να σου πω οτι μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα αποροφουντε σε μερικες περιπτοσεις...

----------


## Giannistzn

> αυτο το κομματι με την γλουταμινη θα ηθελα να το δω υπογραμισμενο και ποσταρισμενο στο αντιστοιχο θεμα....
> 
> οχι νταξ απλα θελω να σου πω οτι μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης σε ενα γευμα αποροφουντε σε μερικες περιπτοσεις...


Παρ 'το copy paste  :01. Razz: 

Ναι καταλαβα τι εννοεις, και σε περιπτωση νηστειας π.χ. (που δεν εχεις κανει σωστα γευματα εννοω).

----------


## Giannistzn

Τελικα στην απορια μου που δεν βρηκα απαντηση, οταν ειναι καποιος σε γραμμωση, λιγη μουσταρδα και το βραδινο γιαουρτακι πριν τον υπνο ειναι οκ ή ειναι καλο να αποφευγονται?

----------


## gym

> Τελικα στην απορια μου που δεν βρηκα απαντηση, οταν ειναι καποιος σε γραμμωση, λιγη μουσταρδα και το βραδινο γιαουρτακι πριν τον υπνο ειναι οκ ή ειναι καλο να αποφευγονται?


ολα ειναισ χετικα με τις θερμιδες...αν οσες μπαινουν ειναι λιγοτερες απο αυτες που καιγονται...
εμενα μπορει το γιαουρτι να με πειραξει στη γραμμωση...εσενα οχι...
οσο για την μουσταρδα αν ειναι σκονη,αφοβα....αν ειναι υγρη κοιτα συστατικα...

----------


## Devil

> Τελικα στην απορια μου που δεν βρηκα απαντηση, οταν ειναι καποιος σε γραμμωση, λιγη μουσταρδα και το βραδινο γιαουρτακι πριν τον υπνο ειναι οκ ή ειναι καλο να αποφευγονται?


οκ ειναι....

----------


## freestyler

Παιδεια κοιτουσα τωρα κατι κονσερβες τονου που εχουμε σπιτι και τα 100γρ εχουν 29 γρ πρωτεινης!!συν οτι η καθε μεριδα ειναι 160 γρ!!!Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι πολυ καλη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης!!!και λεω να φαω τωρα απογευματακι αντι για whey!δεν ξερω βεβαια ποσο αργη απορροφηση εχει αλλα δεν με πειραζει τετοια ωρα!!Κανενα καλο υδατανθρακα να το συνοδεψει?

----------


## giannis64

καλη επιλογη ο τονος. μπορεις να φας και σαλατα η και ρυζακι.

----------


## Panosss

Ο τόνος είναι εξαιρετικός ΑΛΛΑ χρειάζεται κατανάλωση με μέτρο λόγω βαρέων μετάλλων που κουβαλάει μαζί του

----------


## freestyler

θα το εχω υποψην μου το ρυζακι!!!μου αρεσει κιολας μια χαρα!!!
το πολυ ενα την ημερα ειναι υπερβολη?επισης εγω κοιταω να ΜΗΝ ειναι ειρηνικου...με ολα αυτα που εχουν γινει με την Ιαπωνια προτιμω να φυλαγομαι λιγο!!!

----------


## Panosss

Ναι είναι υπερβολικό.
Όχι τόνο κάθε μέρα. Ανα 3 ημέρες θα έλεγα

----------


## lostgravity

> Ναι είναι υπερβολικό.
> Όχι τόνο κάθε μέρα. Ανα 3 ημέρες θα έλεγα


φανταζομαι μιλας για τονο σε κονσερβα και οχι για φρεσκο,ε?

----------


## procop

ρε παιδες οταν τρωω cottage το βραδυ σηκωνομαι να κατουρησω 2-3 φορες...WTF..
λεω να βαλω ενα γιαουρτακια 2% τοταλ το βραδυ προ υπνου....αν και βλεπω αλλοι αποφευγουν σε φαση γράμμωσης...

----------


## Eddie

> φανταζομαι μιλας για τονο σε κονσερβα και οχι για φρεσκο,ε?


Οχι,το ιδιο ειναι ειναι οσον αφορα τα βαρεα μεταλλα.Απλως η κονσερβα ειναι ακομα χειροτερη λογο των συντηριτικων και του νατριου που εχει.

----------


## Panosss

> Οχι,το ιδιο ειναι ειναι οσον αφορα τα βαρεα μεταλλα.Απλως η κονσερβα ειναι ακομα χειροτερη λογο των συντηριτικων και του νατριου που εχει.


Ακριβώς

----------


## sofos

> Ναι είναι υπερβολικό.
> Όχι τόνο κάθε μέρα. Ανα 3 ημέρες θα έλεγα


εγω ετσι ειμαι με το γαλα και τα γιαουρτια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  απο τοτε που τα κοψα ειμαι κομπλε  :01. Razz:

----------


## procop

αν θελουμε π.χ να φαμε 150 γρ ψημενο κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι ποσο περιπου ισοδυναμει σε αψητο??

----------


## Giannistzn

> αν θελουμε π.χ να φαμε 150 γρ ψημενο κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι ποσο περιπου ισοδυναμει σε αψητο??


Δυσκολο να σου πει καποιος ακριβως. Εγω εκανα σημερα 500γρ και μου βγηκε περιπου 400 εαν δεν κανω λαθος. Πειραματισου και θα βρεις τις αναλογιες μονος σου, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση για να εκπαιδευτει το ματι σου και να παρατησεις τις ζυγαριες..

----------


## procop

> Δυσκολο να σου πει καποιος ακριβως. Εγω εκανα σημερα 500γρ και μου βγηκε περιπου 400 εαν δεν κανω λαθος. Πειραματισου και θα βρεις τις αναλογιες μονος σου, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση για να εκπαιδευτει το ματι σου και να παρατησεις τις ζυγαριες..


ωραιος!

----------


## Eddie

> αν θελουμε π.χ να φαμε 150 γρ ψημενο κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι ποσο περιπου ισοδυναμει σε αψητο??


Εμενα για να μου βγει 200 βαζω 260-270 περιπου,αλλα παιζει ρολο και ποση ωρα θα το ψησεις.Οσο το αφηνεις τοσο χανει κι εγω το αφηνω πολυ επειδη δε μ αρεσει ζουμερο.

Πιστευω 180-200γρ αψητο θες περιπου.

----------


## procop

> Εμενα για να μου βγει 200 βαζω 260-270 περιπου,αλλα παιζει ρολο και ποση ωρα θα το ψησεις.Οσο το αφηνεις τοσο χανει κι εγω το αφηνω πολυ επειδη δε μ αρεσει ζουμερο.
> 
> Πιστευω 180-200γρ αψητο θες περιπου.


ευχαριστω, το ψηνω περιπου 50 λεπτα...
αν βαλω σολομο η κρεας σε αντικολλητικο με νερο η ελαχιστο λαδι ,ειναι οκ??σε φαση γραμμωσης παντα!

----------


## freestyler

> Ναι είναι υπερβολικό.
> Όχι τόνο κάθε μέρα. Ανα 3 ημέρες θα έλεγα


ωραια!!!ευχαριστω!!!θα το προσαρμοσω στο προγραμμα μου...

----------


## dionisos

> ευχαριστω, το ψηνω περιπου 50 λεπτα...
> αν βαλω σολομο η κρεας σε αντικολλητικο με νερο η ελαχιστο λαδι ,ειναι οκ??σε φαση γραμμωσης παντα!


O σολομός είναι λιπαρό ψάρι δε χρειάζεται λάδι ούτε νερό στο τηγάνι! Εκτός από τηγάνι βάλτο και στο φούρνο σε λαδόκολλα!

----------


## deluxe

Τωρα τελευταια βαζω τα κοτοπουλα και μπιφτεκια με νερο και μια κουταλια λαδι σε ταψακια σανιτας και πιστευω οτι και πιο νοστιμα γινονται και το λιπος φευγει στο νερο. Τι λετε;

Με λαδοκολλα ηταν πιο στεγνα. Και το λιπος εμενε στο κρεας.

----------


## sopi

ποσα γρ. πρωτεινης χρειαζονται πριν τον υπνο σε αναλογια με τα γευματα της υπολοιπης ημερας που γινονται ανα 2-3 ωρες?
τα ιδια? διπλασια? η πολυ παραπανω? ωστε να τρεφεται συνεχεια ο μυς?

----------


## TToni Shark

> Τωρα τελευταια βαζω τα κοτοπουλα και μπιφτεκια με νερο και μια κουταλια λαδι σε ταψακια σανιτας και πιστευω οτι και πιο νοστιμα γινονται και το λιπος φευγει στο νερο. Τι λετε;
> 
> Με λαδοκολλα ηταν πιο στεγνα. Και το λιπος εμενε στο κρεας.


Και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνω :03. Thumb up: .Πιο νόστιμο γίνεται σίγουρα :01. Wink:

----------


## jannous44

την ιδια ποσοτητα που εχεις και στα αλλα γευματα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ximerakis

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## procop

θα το δοκιμασω και εγω ετσι!σημερα αγορασα αντικολλητικο της tefal 25 ε...

----------


## Giannistzn

Εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι γινεται πιο βαρυ ετσι το φαγητο. Μεχρι τωρα αυτο εκανα, αλλα τωρα εκοψα το λαδι και μου φαινεται πιο καλο.

----------


## procop

> Εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι γινεται πιο βαρυ ετσι το φαγητο. Μεχρι τωρα αυτο εκανα, αλλα τωρα εκοψα το λαδι και μου φαινεται πιο καλο.


και εγω αποφευγω γενικα να τηγανιζω λαδι,
σκετο θα το βαλω το κρεας.....αντε με ελαχιστο νερο...

----------


## deluxe

Για ποιο λαδι μιλαμε; Μια κουταλια του γλυκου και μαλιστα στο φουρνο; Καν δε βραζει.

----------


## pan0z

βαλτε το κοτοπουλο στο μικροκυματων και ψηστε το εκει να δειτε νοστιμια σαν να τρως σολα απο παπουτσι μιαμ μιαμ.....Πλεον εχω φτασει στο σημειο απλα να τα τροω ειτε ειναι σκατα ειτε οχι την λεω την μανα μου απλα ψηστο οπως να ναι και φερτο μου να το φαω να ξεμπερδευω! δε βαριεσε.....

----------


## lef

> O σολομός είναι λιπαρό ψάρι δε χρειάζεται λάδι ούτε νερό στο τηγάνι!* Εκτός από τηγάνι βάλτο και στο φούρνο σε λαδόκολλα!*


αυτο κανω με ολα τα κρεατα φαρια κτλ κτλ
τα τιγκαρω στα μπαχαρικα,τα πεταω πανω στην λαδοκολλα στον φουρνο,μιση ωριτσα και μια χαρα τρωγεται

----------


## Giannistzn

> βαλτε το κοτοπουλο στο μικροκυματων και ψηστε το εκει να δειτε νοστιμια σαν να τρως σολα απο παπουτσι μιαμ μιαμ.....Πλεον εχω φτασει στο σημειο απλα να τα τροω ειτε ειναι σκατα ειτε οχι την λεω την μανα μου απλα ψηστο οπως να ναι και φερτο μου να το φαω να ξεμπερδευω! δε βαριεσε.....


Για οποιον εχει να διαθεσει (δεν ξερω ποσο παει μου πηρε η μανα μου τωρα που ειχα παει αθηνα επειδη σπουδαζω) μια grill-ιερα παιδια. Ειναι φοβερη! Την χρησιμοποιησα προχθες, και δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα, μπαχαρικα στο στηθος, το αφηνεις πανω και ετοιμο! Και πλενεις μονο 1 σχαρα μετα! Πολυ βολικο!

Και το βραδυ που ξανα-εφαγα ηταν κανονικο, λιγο σολέ αλλα τρωγοταν ευχαριστα!

----------


## deluxe

Ξερει κανεις ποσο υγιεινα ειναι τα μπιφτεκια; Τρωω τουλαχιστον 6 την εβδομαδα, δλδ κοντα στο 1,5 κιλο! Συνηθως μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο και μερικες φορες μοσχαρισια.

Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση, γιατι βγαζουν παρα πολλα υγρα, και μαλιστα κιτρινα, σα λαδι! Ειναι τιγκα στο λαδι μεσα; Αφου οταν τα βαζω με νερο, το νερο γινεται πολυ κιτρινο, λες και ειναι ολο λαδι!

----------


## marvin

> Ξερει κανεις ποσο υγιεινα ειναι τα μπιφτεκια; Τρωω τουλαχιστον 6 την εβδομαδα, δλδ κοντα στο 1,5 κιλο! Συνηθως μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο και μερικες φορες μοσχαρισια.
> 
> Απλα μου κανει εντυπωση, γιατι βγαζουν παρα πολλα υγρα, και μαλιστα κιτρινα, σα λαδι! Ειναι τιγκα στο λαδι μεσα; Αφου οταν τα βαζω με νερο, το νερο γινεται πολυ κιτρινο, λες και ειναι ολο λαδι!


Απορω γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις μονο σου παρα αγοραζεις.Και μονο οτι δεν ξερεις τι ποιοτητας κρεας εχουν μεσα φτανει.Το υγρο δν ειναι κιτρινο σαν λαδι ειναι λαδι και να εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι ελαιολαδο!!!!!!
Το κρεας τους για να βγει μαλακο να εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι απο ΄΄καθαρο κομματι ,παιζει να εχει διαφορα λιπη μεσα.Θα σου προτινα να το ξανασκεφτεις δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα σαν μεζες μια φορα στο τοσο αλλα αν θελεις να κανεις καθαρη διατροφη θα σου προτινα να ξεκινησεις να φτιαχνεις τα δικα σου με υλικα που θα εχεις επιλεξει εσυ και οχι με οτι ναναι που χρησιμοποιουν τα μαγαζια!!!

----------


## Jumaru

> Απορω γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις μονο σου παρα αγοραζεις.Και μονο οτι δεν ξερεις τι ποιοτητας κρεας εχουν μεσα φτανει.Το υγρο δν ειναι κιτρινο σαν λαδι ειναι λαδι και να εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι ελαιολαδο!!!!!!
> Το κρεας τους για να βγει μαλακο να εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι απο ΄΄καθαρο κομματι ,παιζει να εχει διαφορα λιπη μεσα.Θα σου προτινα να το ξανασκεφτεις δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα σαν μεζες μια φορα στο τοσο αλλα αν θελεις να κανεις καθαρη διατροφη θα σου προτινα να ξεκινησεις να φτιαχνεις τα δικα σου με υλικα που θα εχεις επιλεξει εσυ και οχι με οτι ναναι που χρησιμοποιουν τα μαγαζια!!!


  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nopantas

μπορει να μου πει κανεις ποσες περιπου κουταλιες της σουπας ειναι 100γρ. βρωμης??γιατι δν εχω ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια.. :01. Unsure: ευχαριστω!

----------


## dionisos

^^^ Περίπου 10 κουταλιές! Πάρε πάντως μια ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά, χρειάζεται!

----------


## Eddie

> Απορω γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις μονο σου παρα αγοραζεις.Και μονο οτι δεν ξερεις τι ποιοτητας κρεας εχουν μεσα φτανει.Το υγρο δν ειναι κιτρινο σαν λαδι ειναι λαδι και να εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι ελαιολαδο!!!!!!
> Το κρεας τους για να βγει μαλακο να εισαι σιγουρος πως δεν ειναι απο ΄΄καθαρο κομματι ,παιζει να εχει διαφορα λιπη μεσα.Θα σου προτινα να το ξανασκεφτεις δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα σαν μεζες μια φορα στο τοσο αλλα αν θελεις να κανεις καθαρη διατροφη θα σου προτινα να ξεκινησεις να φτιαχνεις τα δικα σου με υλικα που θα εχεις επιλεξει εσυ και οχι με οτι ναναι που χρησιμοποιουν τα μαγαζια!!!


Ακριβως..Το χειροτερο κρεας εχουν τα ετοιμα μπιφτεκια,ασε που εχουν ψωμια κλπ κλπ..

Εγω παιρνω απο γνωστο μου χασαπη σχετικα καθαρο μερος απο μοσχαρι και τα φτιαχνω με λιγη βρωμη.

Παρε 10 κιλα ρε ντελουξ και φτιαξτα μια φορα,βαλτα στην καταψυξη να χεις να τρως κανα μηνα.

----------


## d3m

Μια απορια παιδια που εχω γιατι λιγο μπερδευτηκα. :01. Sad: 
Το γαλα το ελαφρυ 1,5% και το γιαουρτακι 2% ειναι εχρθος στη διατροφη γραμμωσης?
Σημερα μου ειπαν στο γυμ να κοψω το γαλα το πρωι να τρωω κουακερ με whey σε νερο και το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω παλι whey σε νερο με λιγα αμυγδαλα...Ειναι καλυτερο αυτο? :01. Unsure:  Μου ειπαν τελειως κομμενα τα γαλακτοκομικα ακομα και οταν τρωω οσπρια γιατι παντα οποτε τρωω οσπρια να συνοδευω με τυρακι....Ειναι και αυτο σωστο? :01. Unsure: 
Συγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικος. :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε ποσο λιπος εχεις πανω σου στο περιπου?

----------


## d3m

Το μηχανημα που εχουν στο γυμ που το κρατας στα χερια εδειξε 16,7% Τωρα κατα ποσο ειναι ακριβες θα σε γελασω. :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> Το μηχανημα που εχουν στο γυμ που το κρατας στα χερια εδειξε 16,7% Τωρα κατα ποσο ειναι ακριβες θα σε γελασω.


ωραια,τρωγε αφοβα γαλακτοκομικα..
για να δεις διαφορα με το σταματημα τους θες πολυ χαμηλο λιπος κατω απο 7-8%..
κ παλι σε καποιους μπορει να κανει διαφορα κ εκει,ενω αλλοι παλι μπορει να τρωνε αφοβα.

----------


## d3m

Να τα συνεχισω αλλα θα κατεβει? :01. Unsure: 
Αμα εχεις 7-8% να το κατεβασεις να το φτασεις στο 0%? :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> Αμα εχεις 7-8% να το κατεβασεις να το φτασεις στο 0%?


τσου..

οσοι κανουν προαγωνιστικες προετοιμασιες τα κοβουν,αλλα κ παλι σου ειπα οτι καποιοι δεν τα κοβουν καθολου.
αναλογα το πως αντιδρα το σωμα..
το αν θα κατεβει το λιπος σου κι αλλο εκτιμω οτι δεν εχει να κανει με τα γαλακτοκομικα στην φαση που εισαι..

----------


## d3m

Οκ καταλαβα ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up: 
Θα συνεχισω το γιαουρτακι με whey το βραδυ που μ αρεσει. :01. Smile:

----------


## jimas

Έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε να τρώω πριν την προπόνηση με τα βάρη για να έχω ενέργεια;
Άκουσα ο καφές κάνει καλό αλλά κάτι αντίστοιχο σε τροφή που να δίνει ενέργεια αντί να παίρνω συμπληρώματα;

----------


## deluxe

Ενα καλο γευμα 2-3 ωρες πριν και μια μπανανα 30 λεπτα πριν πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα, εαν δε θελεις να μπλεκεις με συμπληρωματα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Προσπαθω να κανω εναν υπολογισμο για να φτιαξω αναλογιες για περιοδο γραμμωσης απο εβδομαδα. Στα 1,83 / 72kg / 20χρονων (για να μεινω σταθερα παντα με 4 φορες/εβδομαδα βαρη και αεροβιο) νομιζω θα χρειαστω καπου στις 2500 - 2600? (μπορει να κανω και λαθος το υπολογισα απο καπου στο ιντερνετ, αν ναι διορθωστε με).

Ειπα να βαλω αναλογια Π 45 / Υ 40 / Λ 15 αλλα μου βγαινουν 280γρ πρωτεΐνης καθημερινα ετσι, δεν ειναι παρα πολλα? Κανω κανενα λαθος μηπως?

----------


## procop

παιδια εχω 5 μερες που ειτε ετρωγα cottage πριν τον υπνο αλλα και τωρα π βαζω whey με γαλα(δεν εχω κασεινη) ξυπναω 4 φορες για κατουρημα :02. Shock: 
το νερο το εχω περιορισει τις βραδινες ωρες....
τι φταει? ειμαι 75 κιλα και η πρωτεινη μουτ ημερησιως ακουμπαει τα 220 γρ

----------


## beefmeup

> τι φταει? ειμαι 75 κιλα και η πρωτεινη μουτ ημερησιως ακουμπαει τα 220 γρ


πολλα περνεις..κοψε καμια 40αρα..

----------


## Giannistzn

beef στον υπολογισμο μου πιο πανω εχω κανει καποιο λαθος εγω ετσι? Που ομως?

(2500*45)/100 = 1125/4 = 281. Δεν ειναι λογικο ομως..

----------


## magdaline

> Έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε να τρώω πριν την προπόνηση με τα βάρη για να έχω ενέργεια;
> Άκουσα ο καφές κάνει καλό αλλά κάτι αντίστοιχο σε τροφή που να δίνει ενέργεια αντί να παίρνω συμπληρώματα;


*εγώ* έτρωγα μισή κουταλιά μέλι.

----------


## jimas

> *εγώ* έτρωγα μισή κουταλιά μέλι.


Ωραία λοιπόν θα δοκιμάσω το συνδυασμό καφέ μέλι μπανάνα να δούμε.
Το πολύ να τρέχω στην τουαλέτα αντί στο διάδρομο :01. Razz:

----------


## magdaline

> Ωραία λοιπόν θα δοκιμάσω το συνδυασμό καφέ μέλι μπανάνα να δούμε.
> Το πολύ να τρέχω στην τουαλέτα αντί στο διάδρομο


εγώ δεν μίλησα για συνδιασμό καφέ μέλι μπανάνα  :01. Unsure: .
Μίλησα για σκέτο μέλι  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimas

> εγώ δεν μίλησα για συνδιασμό καφέ μέλι μπανάνα .
> Μίλησα για σκέτο μέλι


Ναι οκ απλά θα συνδυάσω όλες τις απόψεις μαζί για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Προσπαθω να κανω εναν υπολογισμο για να φτιαξω αναλογιες για περιοδο γραμμωσης απο εβδομαδα. Στα 1,83 / 72kg / 20χρονων (για να μεινω σταθερα παντα με 4 φορες/εβδομαδα βαρη και αεροβιο) νομιζω θα χρειαστω καπου στις 2500 - 2600? (μπορει να κανω και λαθος το υπολογισα απο καπου στο ιντερνετ, αν ναι διορθωστε με).
> 
> Ειπα να βαλω αναλογια Π 45 / Υ 40 / Λ 15 αλλα μου βγαινουν 280γρ πρωτεΐνης καθημερινα ετσι, δεν ειναι παρα πολλα? Κανω κανενα λαθος μηπως?


Καμια ιδεα? Επισης μου φαινονται πολλες οι θερμιδες.. Ας μου πει καποιος..

----------


## Panosss

Αν είσαι σε ισοθερμιδική διατροφή, ανάλογα με την ημερησια δραστηριότητα σου!
2500 μου φαίνονται νορμάλ πάντως, εκτός και αν κάθεσαι όλη μέρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Αν είσαι σε ισοθερμιδική διατροφή, ανάλογα με την ημερησια δραστηριότητα σου!
> 2500 μου φαίνονται νορμάλ πάντως, εκτός και αν κάθεσαι όλη μέρα


Σε ισοθερμιδικη θελω να ειμαι. Πιο πολυ με προβληματιζει ο αριθμος που βρισκω στις πρωτεΐνες, δεν ειναι καθολου λογικος.

Οτι θα καθομαι την περισσοτερη μερα σιγουρα, αλλα θα εχω ενταση στο γυμναστηριο, και πολυ στρεςς λογο εξεταστικης. Την προηγουμενη φορα ειχα χασει 3 ή 4 κιλα και ετρωγα πολυ + γλυκα και απ'ολα. Ο μεταβολισμος μου τρελενεται λογο του αγχους (υποθετω).

----------


## beefmeup

> Καμια ιδεα? Επισης μου φαινονται πολλες οι θερμιδες.. Ας μου πει καποιος..


οι θερμιδες δεν φαινονται πολλες...

για να μη μπλεκεις χωρις λογο θα σου πω τι κανω εγω,χωρις να σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι κ το σωατο..απλα μου δουλεψε πολλα χρονια τωρα..
υπολογισε τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη αναλογα του τι κανεις,κ μετα συμπληρωσε τις λοιπες θερμιδες με τα υπολοιπα..
ουτε ποσοστα ουτε τπτ..

----------


## Giannistzn

> οι θερμιδες δεν φαινονται πολλες...
> 
> για να μη μπλεκεις χωρις λογο θα σου πω τι κανω εγω,χωρις να σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι ειναι κ το σωατο..απλα μου δουλεψε πολλα χρονια τωρα..
> υπολογισε τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη αναλογα του τι κανεις,κ μετα συμπληρωσε τις λοιπες θερμιδες με τα υπολοιπα..
> ουτε ποσοστα ουτε τπτ..


Το σκεφτηκα και εγω αυτο, και σε αυτο θα καταληξω μαλλον. Τα κιλα μου x2 πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα ετσι?

----------


## beefmeup

ναι μια χαρα ειναι ετσι.

----------


## jimas

Αυτή τη διατροφή ακολουθώ εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο προσπαθώντας να συμμαζέψω τους κοιλιακούς μου και να μην βάλω περιττό λίπος.

Πρωινό στις 7:30 3κουταλιές δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς με μέλι και μισό ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα ή μια φέτα ψιλή ψωμί με μαρμελάδα και μισό ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα η το ίδιο με μερέντα.
Δεκατιανό γύρω στις 11 ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι κακάο 0/% με ενΑ κουλούρι ολικής με σταφίδες ή ενα κρύο σάντουιτς με γαλοπούλα αγγούρι τυρί φιλαδέλφια και μαύρο ψωμί.΄
Μεσημεριανό γύρω στις 3 με 4 ότι έχει το σπίτι προσπαθώντας να αποφύγω τυρί με κρέας
Απογευματινό στις 5 όταν δεν πάω γυμναστήριο πηγαίνοντας στη δουλειά μια μπανάνα η ένα μήλο (όταν πάω γυμναστήριο κατα τις 7:30 δεν τρώω απογευματινό επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω και πίνω ενα νιτρικό για την προπόνηση)
Βραδινό γύρω στις 9 ένα μπριός με αλλαντικά η μια σαλάτα η μια φορά το μήνα ένα κομμάτι πίτσα ή ένα σάντουιτς με γύρο.
Όταν πάω γυμναστήριο πίνω μια whey πρωτείνη μετά και δεν τρώω τίποτα άλλο και όταν δουλεύω απόγευμα τρώω μια ώρα πρίν σχολάσω ενα μπριός με αλλαντικά και μετά γυμναστήριο

----------


## Panosss

Μπριός... αλλαντικά... μερέντα... μαρμελάδα... πλήρες γάλα... κουλούρια... γενικότερο έλλειμμα πρωτεΐνης... να συνεχίσω;  :02. Shock:

----------


## RAMBO

> Αυτή τη διατροφή ακολουθώ εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο προσπαθώντας να συμμαζέψω τους κοιλιακούς μου και να μην βάλω περιττό λίπος.
> 
> Πρωινό στις 7:30 3κουταλιές δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς με μέλι και μισό ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα ή μια φέτα ψιλή ψωμί με μαρμελάδα και μισό ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα η το ίδιο με μερέντα.
> Δεκατιανό γύρω στις 11 ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι κακάο 0/% με ενΑ κουλούρι ολικής με σταφίδες ή ενα κρύο σάντουιτς με γαλοπούλα αγγούρι τυρί φιλαδέλφια και μαύρο ψωμί.΄
> Μεσημεριανό γύρω στις 3 με 4 ότι έχει το σπίτι προσπαθώντας να αποφύγω τυρί με κρέας
> Απογευματινό στις 5 όταν δεν πάω γυμναστήριο πηγαίνοντας στη δουλειά μια μπανάνα η ένα μήλο (όταν πάω γυμναστήριο κατα τις 7:30 δεν τρώω απογευματινό επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω και πίνω ενα νιτρικό για την προπόνηση)
> Βραδινό γύρω στις 9 ένα μπριός με αλλαντικά η μια σαλάτα η μια φορά το μήνα ένα κομμάτι πίτσα ή ένα σάντουιτς με γύρο.
> Όταν πάω γυμναστήριο πίνω μια whey πρωτείνη μετά και δεν τρώω τίποτα άλλο και όταν δουλεύω απόγευμα τρώω μια ώρα πρίν σχολάσω ενα μπριός με αλλαντικά και μετά γυμναστήριο


με αυτα δεν νομιζω να δεισ κοιλιακουσ ουτε ζωγραφιστουσ

----------


## jimas

> Μπριός... αλλαντικά... μερέντα... μαρμελάδα... πλήρες γάλα... κουλούρια... γενικότερο έλλειμμα πρωτεΐνης... να συνεχίσω;


Αλλαντικά όταν λέω πάντα παίρνω γαλοπούλα.
Πρωτείνη παίρνω απο το γάλα και τη γαλοπούλα αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Όλα αυτά εκτός απο τη φέτα ψωμί με μερέντα μου τα πρότειναν δυο διατροφολόγοι δεν τα ακολουθώ απο μόνος μου

----------


## jimas

> με αυτα δεν νομιζω να δεισ κοιλιακουσ ουτε ζωγραφιστουσ


Για πιο λόγο; Τι έχεις να προτείνεις εσύ;

----------


## RAMBO

γενικα τα αλλαντικα ειναι καλο να τα αποφευγεισ τωρα μερεντεσ μαρμελαδεσ μιλκο μπορεισ να  τα αντικαταστησεισ με κατι καλυτερο

----------


## jimas

> γενικα τα αλλαντικα ειναι καλο να τα αποφευγεισ τωρα μερεντεσ μαρμελαδεσ μιλκο μπορεισ να  τα αντικαταστησεισ με κατι καλυτερο


Τι άλλο καλύτερο απο την γαλοπούλα;
Όσον αφορά το κακάο όταν μου το πρότεινε ο διατροφολόγος απόρησα γιατί ήδη το πρωί πίνω γάλα και το θεώρησα άχρηστο και μου εξήγησε οτι παίρνω πρωτείνη έτσι και δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα λόγω οτι είναι 0%.
Όλα αυτά μου τα πρότεινε γιατί όλα αυτά μπορώ να τα βρω στο φούρνο δίπλα στη δουλειά μου οπότε βολεύει με το ωράριο

----------


## RAMBO

σε γραμμωση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο τα αλαντικα(γιατι ειναι τυποποιημενα με συντηριτικα και οχι απο την καλυτερη ποιοτητα κρεατοσ) δοκιμασε  γαλοπουλα στηθοσ να το ψηνεισ εσυ.αντι για μαρμελαδα η μερεντα απλα τρωγε περισσοτερο μελι και ξηροκαρπια

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Αυτή τη διατροφή ακολουθώ εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο προσπαθώντας να συμμαζέψω τους κοιλιακούς μου και να μην βάλω περιττό λίπος.
> 
> Πρωινό στις 7:30 3κουταλιές δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς με μέλι και μισό ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα ή μια φέτα ψιλή ψωμί με μαρμελάδα και μισό ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα η το ίδιο με μερέντα.
> Δεκατιανό γύρω στις 11 ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι κακάο 0/% με ενΑ κουλούρι ολικής με σταφίδες ή ενα κρύο σάντουιτς με γαλοπούλα αγγούρι τυρί φιλαδέλφια και μαύρο ψωμί.΄
> Μεσημεριανό γύρω στις 3 με 4 ότι έχει το σπίτι προσπαθώντας να αποφύγω τυρί με κρέας
> Απογευματινό στις 5 όταν δεν πάω γυμναστήριο πηγαίνοντας στη δουλειά μια μπανάνα η ένα μήλο (όταν πάω γυμναστήριο κατα τις 7:30 δεν τρώω απογευματινό επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω και πίνω ενα νιτρικό για την προπόνηση)
> Βραδινό γύρω στις 9 ένα μπριός με αλλαντικά η μια σαλάτα η μια φορά το μήνα ένα κομμάτι πίτσα ή ένα σάντουιτς με γύρο.
> Όταν πάω γυμναστήριο πίνω μια whey πρωτείνη μετά και δεν τρώω τίποτα άλλο και όταν δουλεύω απόγευμα τρώω μια ώρα πρίν σχολάσω ενα μπριός με αλλαντικά και μετά γυμναστήριο


Ολη σου η διατροφή είναι λάθος για τον στόχο που έχεις!  :01. Sad:

----------


## jimas

> δοκιμασε  γαλοπουλα στηθοσ να το ψηνεισ εσυ.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά δυστυχώς όσον αφορά τη διατροφή είμαι αναγκασμένος όταν τρώω στο σπίτι να ακολουθώ οτι έχει για όλους και δεν μπορώ να κάνω ξεχωριστή διατροφή γιαυτό και καταφεύγω σε λύσεις απο έξω (φούρνους και τέτοια).
Δεν θέλω την τέλεια γράμμωση και ούτε ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα γράμμωσης απλά θέλω να ξεπρηστώ γιατί αν με δεί κάποιος για πρώτη φορά φαίνομαι αδύνατος πολύ αλλά πρησμένος στην κοιλιά

----------


## RAMBO

γενικα προτιμα τροφεσ με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερη επεξεργασια. στο πρωινο οπωσ σου ειπα αυξησε μελι και ξηρουσ καρπουσ και ασε τα αλλα στην ακρη οσο για το σοκολατουχο ασ ειναι και Λight καλυτερα να παιρνεισ ενα μικρο κουτακι γαλα πρασινο.και αλλαξε κ το κουλουρι βαζε πιο πολλα υλικα στο σαντουιτσ αν πεινασ

----------


## jimas

> Ολη σου η διατροφή είναι λάθος για τον στόχο που έχεις!


Μπορεί αλλά προσαρμόζομαι δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να ακολουθήσω συνιστώμενη όπως βλέπω απο μερικούς χρήστες εδώ όπως π.χ. που βράζουν και ασπράδια και βάζουν κουάκερ.
Πιστεύω θα πρέπει να ξοδέψω αρκετά χρήματα σε κάποιο διαιτολόγο για να μπορέσω να καταφέρω τη σωστή σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες μου.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά δυστυχώς όσον αφορά τη διατροφή είμαι αναγκασμένος όταν τρώω στο σπίτι να ακολουθώ οτι έχει για όλους και δεν μπορώ να κάνω ξεχωριστή διατροφή γιαυτό και καταφεύγω σε λύσεις απο έξω (φούρνους και τέτοια).
> Δεν θέλω την τέλεια γράμμωση και ούτε ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα γράμμωσης απλά θέλω να ξεπρηστώ γιατί αν με δεί κάποιος για πρώτη φορά φαίνομαι αδύνατος πολύ αλλά πρησμένος στην κοιλιά


Χωρίς φαγητά από το σπίτι τα πράγματα είναι λίγο δύσκολα,
κόψε τα πολύ λιπαρά φαγητά απ΄ έξω και προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να τρως καθαρά.

----------


## RAMBO

> Μπορεί αλλά προσαρμόζομαι δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να ακολουθήσω συνιστώμενη όπως βλέπω απο μερικούς χρήστες εδώ όπως π.χ. που βράζουν και ασπράδια και βάζουν κουάκερ.
> Πιστεύω θα πρέπει να ξοδέψω αρκετά χρήματα σε κάποιο διαιτολόγο για να μπορέσω να καταφέρω τη σωστή σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες μου.



αν κατσεισ και ασχοληθεισ και διαβασεισ αρκετα πραματα περι διατροφησ στο φορουμ θα μπορεσεισ να φτιαξεισ διατροφη μονοσ σου και να φασ τα λεφτα σε ξενυχτια :01. Wink:

----------


## jimas

> γενικα προτιμα τροφεσ με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερη επεξεργασια. στο πρωινο οπωσ σου ειπα αυξησε μελι και ξηρουσ καρπουσ και ασε τα αλλα στην ακρη οσο για το σοκολατουχο ασ ειναι και Λight καλυτερα να παιρνεισ ενα μικρο κουτακι γαλα πρασινο.και αλλαξε κ το κουλουρι βαζε πιο πολλα υλικα στο σαντουιτσ αν πεινασ


Οκ :03. Thumb up: 
Όταν λες πιο πολλά υλικά τότε πάμε η κάτι σε λαχανικό με σαλάτα η τυροκομικό;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μπορεί αλλά προσαρμόζομαι δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να ακολουθήσω συνιστώμενη όπως βλέπω απο μερικούς χρήστες εδώ όπως π.χ. που βράζουν και ασπράδια και βάζουν κουάκερ.
> Πιστεύω θα πρέπει να ξοδέψω αρκετά χρήματα σε κάποιο διαιτολόγο για να μπορέσω να καταφέρω τη σωστή σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες μου.


Δεν χρειάζεται ντε και καλά να πας σε διατροφολόγο,
λίγο διάβασμα εδώ χρειάζεται,
βοήθεια θα έχεις από εμάς σε ότι  απορία έχεις.

----------


## RAMBO

βαλε πιο πολλεσ φετεσ γαλοπουλασ ασε τα τυροκομικα εχουν αρκετο λιποσ,επισησ λιγεσ ελιεσ θα ηταν καλη επιλογη

----------


## jimas

> Δεν χρειάζεται ντε και καλά να πας σε διατροφολόγο,
> λίγο διάβασμα εδώ χρειάζεται,
> βοήθεια θα έχεις από εμάς σε ότι  απορία έχεις.


Έχεις δίκιο. 
Ήδη η πρόταση του φίλου "ραμπο" φαίνεται προσιτή και θα εφαρμόσω τις αλλαγές

----------


## jimas

> βαλε πιο πολλεσ φετεσ γαλοπουλασ ασε τα τυροκομικα εχουν αρκετο λιποσ,επισησ λιγεσ ελιεσ θα ηταν καλη επιλογη


Θα πρέπει πιστεύω να προτιμώ βραστή γαλοπούλα και όχι καπνιστή.
Πόση ώρα πρίν τον βραδινό ύπνο πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο γεύμα;
Μετά την προπόνηση να τρώω μετά την whey ή οχι;
Ένα γιαούρτι με λίγα λιπαρά θα ήταν οκ;

----------


## RAMBO

> Θα πρέπει πιστεύω να προτιμώ βραστή γαλοπούλα και όχι καπνιστή.
> Πόση ώρα πρίν τον βραδινό ύπνο πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο γεύμα;
> Μετά την προπόνηση να τρώω μετά την whey ή οχι;
> Ένα γιαούρτι με λίγα λιπαρά θα ήταν οκ;



για την γιαφορα μεταξυ βραστησ -καπνιστησ δεν γνωριζω κατι περισσοτερο δεσ στη συσκεβασια του σουπερ μαρκετ τι γραφουν.

πριν τον υπνο(δηλ πριν πεσεισ στο κρεββατι) τρωγε γιαουρτι 2%η cottage light 100gr,η πινε πρωτεινη με γαλα πρασινο

βραδυνο τρωγε 1.5 με 2ωρεσ πριν το γευμα που σου ειπα πριν τον υπνο απλανα εχει μονο πρωτεινη γιατι ειναι βραδυ(πχ τονο,κοτοπουλο ,γαλοπουλα,σολομο,)με πρασινη σαλατα

----------


## jimas

> πριν τον υπνο(δηλ πριν πεσεισ στο κρεββατι) τρωγε γιαουρτι 2%η cottage light 100gr,η πινε πρωτεινη με γαλα πρασινο
> 
> βραδυνο τρωγε 1.5 με 2ωρεσ πριν το γευμα που σου ειπα πριν τον υπνο απλανα εχει μονο πρωτεινη γιατι ειναι βραδυ(πχ τονο,κοτοπουλο ,γαλοπουλα,σολομο,)με πρασινη σαλατα


Να τρώω ακόμη και μετά την προπόνηση; 
Όταν γυρίζω  απο προπόνηση και παίρνω τη whey κοιμάμαι μετά 1.5 με 2ωρεσ υπάρχει χρόνος και για κάτι άλλο;

----------


## RAMBO

τοτε αμεσωσ πριν τον υπνο επελεξε ενα απο τα δυο που σου εγραψα





> 1)γιαουρτι 2%η cottage light 100gr,η πινε πρωτεινη με γαλα πρασινο
> 
> 2)μονο πρωτεινη γιατι ειναι βραδυ(πχ τονο,κοτοπουλο  ,γαλοπουλα,σολομο,)με πρασινη σαλατα

----------


## jimas

> τοτε αμεσωσ πριν τον υπνο επελεξεα ενα απο τα δυο που σου εγραψα


Ok :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Θα πρέπει πιστεύω να προτιμώ βραστή γαλοπούλα και όχι καπνιστή.
> ;


Bραστή γαλοπούλα να παίρνεις φίλος.

----------


## Txc

Στα 6-7 μικρα γευματα που λεμε την ημερα παιδια, συμπεριλαμβανουμε και τα ΥΓΡΑ γευματα? Πχ μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα?

Εγω κανω περιπου 4 στερεα γευματα και 3 υγρα...
Το πρωτο μεταπροπονητικο μου στερεο γευμα, ισως ειναι και το πιο πλουσιο σε θερμιδες κτλ...

----------


## lef

> Στα 6-7 μικρα γευματα που λεμε την ημερα παιδια, συμπεριλαμβανουμε και τα ΥΓΡΑ γευματα? Πχ μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα?
> 
> Εγω κανω περιπου 4 στερεα γευματα και 3 υγρα...
> Το πρωτο μεταπροπονητικο μου στερεο γευμα, ισως ειναι και το πιο πλουσιο σε θερμιδες κτλ...


εννοειται
θερμιδες δεν εχουν και αυτα...

----------


## procop

σε περιοδο γραμμωσης προτιμαται ρυζι μπασματι η πατατα βραστη για πριν προπονα και τι απο τα δυο για μετα??
επισης αν πιουμε 1 γευμα δεξτροζη  με πρωτεινη ,δηλαδη υψηλο gi εχουμε αμεση απορρόφηση,το επομενο στερεο σε 40 λεπτα είναι καλο να εχει υδατανθρακες υψηλου η μεσσαιου gi??
σε περιπτωση που το μεταπροπονητικο ειναι σκετη πρωτεινη αλλαζει το στερεο ως προς την πηγη υδατανθρακα?

----------


## RAMBO

στην γραμμωση αποφευγουμε το ρυζι ,παπατα η μακαρονια.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> στην γραμμωση αποφευγουμε το ρυζι ,παπατα η μακαρονια.


Και τα μακαρόνια καλό είναι να τα αποφεύγουμε, έχουνε υψηλό γλυκεμικό δέκτη!

----------


## RAMBO

με αθλητεσ που εχω μιλησει  στην γραμμωση ειπαν οτι τρωνε μακαρονια

----------


## procop

> στην γραμμωση αποφευγουμε το ρυζι ,παπατα η μακαρονια.


το καφε ρυζι εχει μεσσαιο gi,συνεπως θελουμε κατι τετοιο για πριν την προπονα,η πατατα εχει υψηλοτερο gi συνεπως γρηγορη απορροφηση κατι για μετα προπονα....οσο για τα μακαρονια δεν ξερω για σακχαρα και αλλα που εχουν -ποσο επηρρεάζουν την εκκριση ινσουλίνης με αποτέλεσμα λιπογέννεση....αν ξερει καποιος να μας πει....

----------


## procop

> Και τα μακαρόνια καλό είναι να τα αποφεύγουμε, έχουνε υψηλό γλυκεμικό δέκτη!


τα μακαρονια δεν εχουν υψηλο γλυκεμικο δείκτη, νομιζω τα ασπα 50 και τα ολικης 40

----------


## RAMBO

το ρυζι κανει κατακρατησει νερου

----------


## Devil

> το ρυζι κανει κατακρατησει νερου


γιατι?

----------


## RAMBO

ετσι μου ειπαν,και για αυτο δεν το προτειμουν στην γραμμωση.(εγω τα παντα τρωω)

----------


## Devil

> ετσι μου ειπαν,και για αυτο δεν το προτειμουν στην γραμμωση.(εγω τα παντα τρωω)


καλα γενικα εχεις κατακρατησει υγρων με τους υδατανθρακες αλλα μου φαινετε περιεργο γιατι συγκεκριμενα με το ρυζι...

----------


## procop

devil,
επειδη κανω κατι διορθωσεις και αλλαγες στην διατροφη μ,αν δες κοιτα πιο πισω στην προηγουμενη σελιδα τις ερωτησεις π εκανα να μ πεις την γνωμη σ!
σημερα εφαγα 200 γρ πατατα βραστη χωρις αλατια κτλ και κοτοπουλο στο αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδια  ξυδια κτλ.και ενω περασαν 2 ωρες για να παω προπονα ,δεν χωνεψα καλα,ενω με το ρυζι ενοιθα πιο αναλαφρος(basmati ρύζι).......

----------


## RAMBO

πολυ το ψαχνεισ και δεν χρειαζεται... :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης προτιμαται ρυζι μπασματι η πατατα βραστη για πριν προπονα και τι απο τα δυο για μετα??
> 
> *οποιο να ναι.... και τα 2 ιδια τα βλεπω...*
> 
> επισης αν πιουμε 1 γευμα δεξτροζη  με πρωτεινη ,δηλαδη υψηλο gi εχουμε αμεση απορρόφηση,το επομενο στερεο σε 40 λεπτα είναι καλο να εχει υδατανθρακες υψηλου η μεσσαιου gi??
> 
> *αν μιλας για ποστ οκ..... αν ειναι να βαλεις μεσα στην ημερα δεξτροζη καλητερα ξεχνατο...*
> 
> σε περιπτωση που το μεταπροπονητικο ειναι σκετη πρωτεινη αλλαζει το στερεο ως προς την πηγη υδατανθρακα?


οχι.... απλα καλο ειναι να εχει πηγη υδατανθρακα το στερεο...

----------


## pan0z

Αμα ρε παιδια δεν μπορουμε να φαμε ρυζι,πατατα και μακαρονια στην γραμμωση τοτε τι θα τρωμε χορτα???Τι κατακρατησεις και κουραφεξαλα μου λετε ολοι αγωνιστικοι εδω μεσα να πουμε δηλαδη εχετε τοσο χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους που σας πηραξαν οι κατακρατησεις απο τους υδατανθρακες?Για κουλαρετε λιγο ρε παιδια.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Panosss

Ποιός είπε οτι δεν μπορείς να τα φας αυτά στη γράμμωση;  :01. Unsure: 
Απλά πρέπει να προσέχεις λίγο τις ποσότητες (και κατ' επέκταση τους υδατάνθρακες)

----------


## procop

> οχι.... απλα καλο ειναι να εχει πηγη υδατανθρακα το στερεο...


οκ,ευχαριστω!

----------


## procop

> πολυ το ψαχνεισ και δεν χρειαζεται...


ναι,εχεις δικιο!απλα βαζω ευκολα στην κοιλια λιπος και ψαχνομαι πολυ με διατροφη,καπως μ την βαρεσε τον τελευταιο καιρο :01. Smile:

----------


## jimas

> ναι,εχεις δικιο!απλα βαζω ευκολα στην κοιλια λιπος και ψαχνομαι πολυ με διατροφη,καπως μ την βαρεσε τον τελευταιο καιρο


 :03. Thumb up:  Εγώ να δείς :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimas

Θα μπορούσα να συνδυάσω κοτόπουλο βραστό με αυγό η γαλοπούλα με αυγό;
Η δεν παν αυτά τα δυο μαζί;

----------


## RAMBO

ολα στο ιδιο στομαχι θα πανε......αν δεν εχεισ θεμα με γευσεισ φατα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Θα μπορούσα να συνδυάσω κοτόπουλο βραστό με αυγό η γαλοπούλα με αυγό;
> Η δεν παν αυτά τα δυο μαζί;


Κοτόπουλο με αυγό πες εντάξει,
αλλά γαλοπούλα με αυγό δεν θα το προτιμούσα από θέμα γευσης,
εκτός αν είναι σε τοστ, όπου εκεί μαζί και με αλλά τα τρώω άνετα.  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimas

> Κοτόπουλο με αυγό πες εντάξει,
> αλλά γαλοπούλα με αυγό δεν θα το προτιμούσα από θέμα γευσης,
> εκτός αν είναι σε τοστ, όπου εκεί μαζί και με αλλά τα τρώω άνετα.


Ναι τόστ ακριβώς :03. Thumb up: 
Τι μου έκανες τώρα μου άνοιξες την όρεξη για τοστ :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ναι τόστ ακριβώς
> Τι μου έκανες τώρα μου άνοιξες την όρεξη για τοστ


Αστα να πάνε,
και τι δεν θα έδινα για ένα ενισχυμένο τόστ,  :02. Shock: 
ας ξυπνήσω όμως τώρα και ας φάω το γιαουρτάκι μου. :01. Razz:

----------


## Panosss

> Κοτόπουλο με αυγό πες εντάξει,
> αλλά γαλοπούλα με αυγό δεν θα το προτιμούσα από θέμα γευσης,
> εκτός αν είναι σε τοστ, όπου εκεί μαζί και με αλλά τα τρώω άνετα.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις ομελέτα με κομματάκια γαλοπούλας;
Για κάνε μια δοκιμή...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις ομελέτα με κομματάκια γαλοπούλας;
> Για κάνε μια δοκιμή...


Κατάλαβα ότι μιλούσε για βραστό αυγό με γαλοπούλα,
ομελέτα, με γαλοπούλα και πιπεριές είναι όλα τα λεφτά, πολλές φορές το κάνω!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## worfel

Παιδιά η σαλατα ceasars θεωρειται cheat meal? Και αν ναι, 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα πειραζει πολυ? Στο περιπου περιεχει:

ποικιλια λαχανικών
λιγο καλαμπόκι
κομματάκια κοτοπουλο
λιγο τριμμενη παρμεζάνα
κομματακια φρυγανιας

και 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας μαγιονεζα (dressing)

μολις εφαγα μια και έχω τυψεις

----------


## Socratis100

Αν βγαλεις την μαγιονεζα,μια χαρα την βλεπω.
Ερωτηση
Πολλες φορες γυρναω σπιτι και δεν εχω τιποτα για βραδυνο.Σημερα πηρα 4 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο απο ενα σουβλατζιδικο σκετα[στην σχαρα παντα].Ειναι cheat meal αυτο?

----------


## Panosss

Να μην έχεις τύψεις, απο την στιγμή που την ευχαριστήθηκες!!! Δεν θα πεθάνεις κιόλας!

Απο εκεί και πέρα, εξαρτάται απο την ποσότητα των συστατικών. Το λίγο το ένα λίγο το άλλο, δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Εννοείται οτι η μαγιονέζα είναι κάτι σαν... "ο όξω απο δώ" αλλά και απο την διατροφή που ακολουθείς.
Αν είσαι σε γράμμωση... ε καταλαβαίνεις οτι απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου!

edit:
Απαντώντας και στο Σωκράτη, με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Εξαρτάται η ποσότητα (πόσα γραμμάρια ήταν συνολικά), ο τρόπος ψησίματος και τι ενεργειακό υπόλοιπο είχες απο την μέρα σου.

----------


## Manos1989

> Αν βγαλεις την μαγιονεζα,μια χαρα την βλεπω.
> Ερωτηση
> Πολλες φορες γυρναω σπιτι και δεν εχω τιποτα για βραδυνο.Σημερα πηρα 4 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο απο ενα σουβλατζιδικο σκετα[στην σχαρα παντα].Ειναι cheat meal αυτο?


Σιγά το cheat.... άμα σε παίρνει θερμιδικά, γιατί όχι?
Εγώ σήμερα έφαγα 3 μπάλες παγωτό+σιρόπι, 1 κρουασάν σοκολάτας,1 μίλκο, 1 σάντουιτς απόλα, 1 μερίδα γύρο και coca cola zero γιατί είμαι σε γράμμωση :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimas

> Σιγά το cheat.... άμα σε παίρνει θερμιδικά, γιατί όχι?
> Εγώ σήμερα έφαγα 3 μπάλες παγωτό+σιρόπι, 1 κρουασάν σοκολάτας,1 μίλκο, 1 σάντουιτς απόλα, 1 μερίδα γύρο και coca cola zero γιατί είμαι σε γράμμωση


 :03. Thumb up:  Μου αρέσει αυτή η γράμμωση. Έχει ωραία γεύση :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Σιγά το cheat.... άμα σε παίρνει θερμιδικά, γιατί όχι?
> Εγώ σήμερα έφαγα 3 μπάλες παγωτό+σιρόπι, 1 κρουασάν σοκολάτας,1 μίλκο, 1 σάντουιτς απόλα, 1 μερίδα γύρο και coca cola zero γιατί είμαι σε γράμμωση


αυτα ειναι και γω ηθελα να κανω πριν 1 ωρα τετοιο τσητ,αλλα παρα ειναι πολλα τα λιπαρα και οι θερμιδες και θα χτυπουσα τρελα πισω

----------


## Socratis100

> Σιγά το cheat.... άμα σε παίρνει θερμιδικά, γιατί όχι?
> Εγώ σήμερα έφαγα 3 μπάλες παγωτό+σιρόπι, 1 κρουασάν σοκολάτας,1 μίλκο, 1 σάντουιτς απόλα, 1 μερίδα γύρο και coca cola zero γιατί είμαι σε γράμμωση


xaxaxa,ωραιος.Εχω να φαω εγω γυροπιτο[και δεν ειμαι σε γραμμωση].Προσπαθω να παιρνω κιλα οσο το δυνατον πιο καθαρα ,μην λιπωσουμε παραπ ολυ στην κοιλια και μετα ....1.70 ειμαι 74 κιλα και παμε για 75[εκει τελος ογκο για καλοκαιρι και συνεχιζουμε μετα ξανα]
Ακους εκει 3 μπαλες παγωτο,μην τα λες αυτα και τρελενομαι.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Αν βγαλεις την μαγιονεζα,μια χαρα την βλεπω.
> Ερωτηση
> Πολλες φορες γυρναω σπιτι και δεν εχω τιποτα για βραδυνο.Σημερα πηρα 4 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο απο ενα σουβλατζιδικο σκετα[στην σχαρα παντα].Ειναι cheat meal αυτο?


Αμα ήταν από στήθος κάπως το σωσες!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## magavaTOUT

Αν γυρναει καποιος αργα το βραδυ[2-3] καλη ωρα σαν τωρα, συνισταται να τρωει all-bran με γαλα + scoop whey και καμια κουταλια μαρμελαδα?

----------


## Eddie

> Αν γυρναει καποιος αργα το βραδυ[2-3] καλη ωρα σαν τωρα, συνισταται να τρωει all-bran με γαλα + scoop whey και καμια κουταλια μαρμελαδα?


Αν ειναι εκτομορφος,ισως.

Αλλιως no way!!

----------


## magavaTOUT

δει ειμαι με τπτ.. Τι προτεινεις? γαλα με whey σκετο για πρωτεινη ή κατι σε υδατανθρακα λογω του οτι προερχεσαι απο εξοδο=κουραση?

thanks

----------


## arisfwtis

cottage η γιαουρτι

----------


## the_trooper

Γάλα/γιαούρτι+αμυγδαλάκια. Τα κλασσικά πριν τον ύπνο.  :01. Wink:  (και το whey+γάλα καλό είναι, βάλε και καμια 10ρια αμύγδαλα)

Ρε μη λέτε για cheat, κατέβασα βάφλα με 2 μπάλες παγωτό, μπανάνα, μπισκότο και άπειρη σοκολάτα πάνω, και η πλάκα είναι ότι δε νιώθω τύψεις γιατί τα υπόλοιπα 41 γεύματα της εβδομάδας μου ήταν άψογα αλλά και γιατί το ευχαριστήθηκα με άτομο που περνάω τέλεια μαζί του (μικρές στιγμές που κάνουν τη ζωή μας να φαίνεται λίγο πιο όμορφη).

Πολύ ποιητικό post. Εγώ κι ο Ρίτσος να ουμ.

Αύριο έχει αερόβιο και προσοχή με τους υδατάνθρακες  :01. Mr. Green: 

Οφφτοπικ: MagavaTOUT το avatar είναι από lateralus έτσι; Θεός, υποκλίνομαι!

----------


## den23

να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ... επειδή μετράω τα γραμμάρια του ελαιολαδου, η μουστάρδα ποσο λάδι έχει περίπου να ξέρω???

----------


## Devil

> να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ... επειδή μετράω τα γραμμάρια του ελαιολαδου, η μουστάρδα ποσο λάδι έχει περίπου να ξέρω???


ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο αυτο.... δεν χρειαζετε να μετρας τα λιπαρα που εχει η μουσταρδα....

----------


## magavaTOUT

Mustard, yellow
Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)

Energy 	276 kJ (66 kcal)
Carbohydrates 	8 g
Sugars 	3 g
Dietary fiber 	3 g
Fat 	3 g
Protein 	4 g
Sodium 	1120 mg (49%)

source:wikipedia

----------


## Bodytlk

ρε παιδια υπαρχει καποιος που να ξερει αν το βαλσαμικο ξυδι κανει κακο στη γραμμωση????

----------


## aepiskeptis

μια απορια

κοιταω διατροφες που ποσταρουν μελη αγωνιστικοι και μη, χομπιστες κτλ

και κοιταω δεξια, κοιταω αριστερα βλεπω 5+ γευματα.

μονο ο νΤεβιλ λεει τρωει 2-3 ξερω εγω.

Οσοι τρωτε τοσα, γιατι τρωτε τοσα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μια απορια
> 
> κοιταω διατροφες που ποσταρουν μελη αγωνιστικοι και μη, χομπιστες κτλ
> 
> και κοιταω δεξια, κοιταω αριστερα βλεπω 5+ γευματα.
> 
> μονο ο νΤεβιλ λεει τρωει 2-3 ξερω εγω.
> 
> Οσοι τρωτε τοσα, γιατι τρωτε τοσα?


γιατι μπορουμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gmalamos

> γιατι μπορουμε


Ο ντεβιλ εναι απ αλο κοσμο γι αυτο.

----------


## worfel

> μια απορια
> 
> κοιταω διατροφες που ποσταρουν μελη αγωνιστικοι και μη, χομπιστες κτλ
> 
> και κοιταω δεξια, κοιταω αριστερα βλεπω 5+ γευματα.
> 
> μονο ο νΤεβιλ λεει τρωει 2-3 ξερω εγω.
> 
> Οσοι τρωτε τοσα, γιατι τρωτε τοσα?


εγω προσωπικα τρώω 5-7 μικρα γευματα με 2.30-3.00 ωρες διαφορα το καθενα, γιατι ειμαι ενδομορφος, και εχω χαμηλο μεταβολισμο. βαζω πολυ ευκολα λιπος. κατ'αυτον τον τρόπο, κραταω τον μεταβολισμο μου λιγο πιο πανω, ωστε να κανω περισσοτερες καυσεις

----------


## aepiskeptis

γεια σου Νικο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

τι εννοεις "κραταω τον μεταβολισμο μου λιγο πιο πανω, ωστε να κανω περισσοτερες καυσεις "?

με μικροτερα και περισσοτερα γευματα εχεις περισσοτερες καυσεις απ οτι με μεγαλυτερα και πιο αραια?

----------


## pan0z

> γεια σου Νικο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!
> 
> τι εννοεις "κραταω τον μεταβολισμο μου λιγο πιο πανω, ωστε να κανω περισσοτερες καυσεις "?
> 
> με μικροτερα και περισσοτερα γευματα εχεις περισσοτερες καυσεις απ οτι με μεγαλυτερα και πιο αραια?


Με απλα λογια δεν γουσταρω να μπουκωνω με 1500θερμιδες σε ενα γευμα και μετα να μου περνει 4-5 ωρες να το χωνεψω ή να ξεχειλωνω το στομαχι μου χωρις λογο.Περι καυσεις και τετοια αδιαφορο να πω την αληθεια απλα δεν ειναι βολικο στα κιλα μου να σπαω σε 3 γευματα το φαι μου με αυτες τις θερμιδες που χρειαζομαι.

----------


## aepiskeptis

^υπεροχα, αλλα αυτο ειναι απλη προτιμηση.

----------


## pan0z

> ^υπεροχα, αλλα αυτο ειναι απλη προτιμηση.


φανταζομαι αρκετοι σκεφτονται αυτον τον λογο και μερικοι φανταζομαι το θεμα με τις ποσοτητες πρωτεινης που μπορει να αποροφησει ο οργανισμος αν ισχυει τεσπα κατι τετοιο.

----------


## aepiskeptis

εεε οχι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει.

----------


## worfel

> γεια σου Νικο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!
> 
> τι εννοεις "κραταω τον μεταβολισμο μου λιγο πιο πανω, ωστε να κανω περισσοτερες καυσεις "?
> 
> με μικροτερα και περισσοτερα γευματα εχεις περισσοτερες καυσεις απ οτι με μεγαλυτερα και πιο αραια?


ναι, καπως ετσι

παράθεση απο ένα άλλο site: 

"Η σωστή διατροφή λοιπόν απαιτεί να δίνετε στον οργανισμό σας όλη την απαραίτητη ενέργεια και σε συχνές ποσόστητες. Πρέπει να τρώτε πέντε γεύματα την ημέρα ώστε να δίνετε συνεχώς στον οργανισμό σας ενέργεια και να ενισχύεται τον μεταβολισμό σας και άρα τις καύσεις σας. Προφανώς όλα τα γεύματα δεν θα είναι πλήρη. Με τον όρο γεύμα ενοούμε ακόμα και ένα υγιεινό σνακ. " 

καποιοι βεβαια υποστηριζουν ότι ειναι το ιδιο ειτε φας ορισμενη ποσοτητα σε 3 γευματα ή σε 8 ημερισίως...

----------


## aepiskeptis

οι καυσεις ειναι το ΤΕF ποση θερμοτητα θα καταναλωθει για να χωνευτει το φαγητο, 2χ1000 θερμιδες με 10% ΤΕφ δινουν 2χ100
5χ400 θερμιδες με 10% δινουν 5χ40
οπως βλεπεις ειναι ισες.

Τωρα για την περισσεια πρωτεινης.... ποση απορροφαται πρεπει να εξεταστουν
Α. ειδος πρωτεινης, αλλη βιολογικη αξια, αλλο ΤΕΦ, αλλη ταχυτητα απορροφησης . Επισης, η παρουσια ενζυμων ειναι βασικη, αλλο κρεας στο ψυγειο, αλλο κρεα νωπο, αλλο κρεας που εχει αφεθει να σητεψει, σητεμμα=αυξηση ενζυμων
Β. Ατομο
1. Ηλικια ατομου (εκκριση γαστρικων οξεων, παγκρεατικων ενζυμων, τιμες τεστοστερονης, τιμες προβιοτικων ενζυμων στο λεπτο εντερο, τιμες pH λεπτου εντερου-στομαχιου) και αλλα
2. μυικη μαζα (ισως συμφωνα με τα οσα γραφουν περισσοτερη μυικη μαζα περισσοτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση) ( πως συνδεεται απορροφηση και πρωτεινοσυνθεση δε το ξερω, δλδ αν καποιος μπορει να υποστηριξει μεγαλυτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση θα εχει και μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση)
3. αν ισχυει το παραπανω τοτε εξαρταται ανα ατομο και το ποσοστο μυικων ινων ταχειας-βραδυας συσπασης
4. ποσο συχνα τρωει μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης, αν αυτες συνδυαζονται με φυτικες ινες, λιπος. καθε ποση ωρα τρωει, ειναι ισες ή ανισες ποσοτητες. Ερευνες δειχνουν ,μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση-πρωτεινοσυνθεση με ανισες.

αυτα εχω προχειρα στο μυαλο μου

----------


## the_trooper

Προσωπικά κάνω πολλά γεύματα γιατί έτσι έχω συνηθίσει, θέμα προτίμησης είναι. Στα + πλέον αυτό που λέει ο Πάνος παραπάνω, μιας και 3.200 θερμίδες πέφτουν βαριές σε 3 γεύματα.

----------


## beefmeup

εγω αλλες φορες κανω 3 γευματα,κ αλλες μπορει να κανω κ 6.

το θεμα ειναι ομως,κ κανεις δεν το αναφερει,οτι περαν των απο πανω οτι ενας εκτομορφος ας πουμε(οπως εγω),ειναι μαλλον λιγουλακι δυσκολο απο την φυση του να κατεβασει 3000-3500 θερμιδες με 2-3 γευματα..
κ αυτο γιατι απλα ειναι εκτομορφος κ το σωμα του δεν του δινει ενα τετοιο ερεθισμα..

εγω ας πουμε δεν μπορω να κανω μεγαλα γευματα,ουτε σε πρωτεινη ουτε σε υ/α,λιπαρα..

γιατι να ζορισω το σωμα μου σε σημειο ξερατου για να μπουκωθω μονο κ μονο επειδη δεν χρειαζονται 6 γευματα μες την μερα,κ σωνει κ καλα πρεπει να κανω 3,αλλιως ανοικω στη κατηγορια των αθλουμενων ββ με τις πολλες παραξενιες..?

τι θελω να πω...

οτι περαν της αφομιωσης πρωτεινης/μπουρου μπορου/σουξουμουξου μανταλακια,καμια φορα η απαντησεις ειναι πολυ απλες κ χωρις να θελουν αναλυσεις..

δλδ εγω κανω 6 γευματα,γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω 2-3 μεγαλα.

----------


## TToni Shark

> Τι άλλο καλύτερο απο την γαλοπούλα;
> Όσον αφορά το κακάο όταν μου το πρότεινε ο διατροφολόγος απόρησα γιατί ήδη το πρωί πίνω γάλα και το θεώρησα άχρηστο και μου εξήγησε οτι παίρνω πρωτείνη έτσι και δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα λόγω οτι είναι 0%.
> Όλα αυτά μου τα πρότεινε γιατί όλα αυτά μπορώ να τα βρω στο φούρνο δίπλα στη δουλειά μου οπότε βολεύει με το ωράριο


Το κακάο είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει σε γαλακτοκομικά :02. Shock: .Έχει πολύ λιγότερη πρωτεΐνη από το άσπρο και προέρχεται από κατώτερης ποιότητας σκόνη :01. Sad:

----------


## TToni Shark

> Bραστή γαλοπούλα να παίρνεις φίλος.


Πολύ σωστά :03. Clap: .Η καπνιστή είναι πιο νόστιμη αλλά τρως όλοι την επεξεργασία του καπνίσματος :02. Shock:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Πολύ σωστά.Η καπνιστή είναι πιο νόστιμη αλλά τρως όλοι την επεξεργασία του καπνίσματος


Εγώ πάλι προτιμώ την βραστή, συνήθεια βλέπεις!

----------


## Panosss

Εγώ πάλι δεν προτιμώ καμία (ούτε καπνιστή, ούτε βραστή) γιατί μετα που τρώω γαλοπούλα με πιάνουν απίστευτες λιγούρες και θέλω να φάω τα δάση και τα λαγκάδια οπότε... μακριά απο εμένα κάθε είδους αλλαντικό.

----------


## the_trooper

Μετά από τα νέα δεδομένα σε δουλειά και σχολή αρκετές προπονήσεις μου θα γίνονται νωρίς το πρωί (δεν γίνεται αλλιώς λόγω χρόνου  :01. Sad:  ). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να φάω πριν, δηλαδή τώρα γυμνάζομαι περίπου στις 11.00, τρώω στις 8.00 περίπου πρωινό και πάω μια χαρά. Αν γυμνάζομαι στις 8.00 έχοντας ξυπνήσει στις 7.00 τι να φάω πιο πριν; Σκέφτομαι μερικά ασπράδια (6-7) ή κανένα scoop whey ή αμινοξέα αν πάρω συμπλήρωμα και κάποιο φρούτο, και μόλις τελειώσω προπόνηση να κάνω στερεό γεύμα.

Ιδέες για έναν εργαζόμενο φοιτητή που θέλει να τα προλαβαίνει όλα;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Panosss

Νομίζω οτι με τα νέα δεδομένα, θα πρέπει σίγουρα να πέρνεις Whey πριν την πρωινή σου προπόνηση (κανένα 20λεπτο πριν), αλλά και κάποια ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα επίσης (όχι πολύ όμως για να μην βαρύνεις)

----------


## paulakos

Καλησπερα παιδια,κοιτουσα εναν ρωσο διατροφολογο στην καλωδιακη και ελεγε πως το αυγο ασχετα με οσα ξεραμε παλια εχει αργη απορροφηση (1,5 ωρα περιπου) και πως ειναι ενα "κακο" γευμα μετα την προπονηση.Εχετε ακουσει κατι τετοιο τελευταια?

----------


## procop

προτιμαται αυγα για πρωινο σε γραμμωση με quaker  η πρωτεινη σε σκονη με quaker??

----------


## magdaline

> προτιμαται αυγα για πρωινο σε γραμμωση με quaker  η πρωτεινη σε σκονη με quaker??


Λεπτομέρειες κ εσύ τώρα..ότι γουστάρεις. Χρησιμοποίησε και τα 2 για αλλαγή, να μη βαριέσαι τα ίδια κ τα ίδια.

----------


## magdaline

> Μετά από τα νέα δεδομένα σε δουλειά και σχολή αρκετές προπονήσεις μου θα γίνονται νωρίς το πρωί (δεν γίνεται αλλιώς λόγω χρόνου  ). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να φάω πριν, δηλαδή τώρα γυμνάζομαι περίπου στις 11.00, τρώω στις 8.00 περίπου πρωινό και πάω μια χαρά. Αν γυμνάζομαι στις 8.00 έχοντας ξυπνήσει στις 7.00 τι να φάω πιο πριν; Σκέφτομαι μερικά ασπράδια (6-7) ή κανένα scoop whey ή αμινοξέα αν πάρω συμπλήρωμα και κάποιο φρούτο, και μόλις τελειώσω προπόνηση να κάνω στερεό γεύμα.
> 
> Ιδέες για έναν εργαζόμενο φοιτητή που θέλει να τα προλαβαίνει όλα;


τπτ να μη φας, πιες ενα καφέ να ξυπνήσεις κάνε τη προπόνηση σου και φάε κανονικά το πρωινό σου :01. Unsure:

----------


## Panosss

Να μην φάει τίποτα πριν απο πρωινή προπόνηση με βάρη;  :01. Unsure: 
Δηλαδή να πάει σε ασκήσεις αντίστασης με νηστεία 8-9 ωρών;  :01. Unsure: 

Δεν θα το πρότεινα ούτε στον χειρότερο εχθρό μου, κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## TToni Shark

> Να μην φάει τίποτα πριν απο πρωινή προπόνηση με βάρη; 
> Δηλαδή να πάει σε ασκήσεις αντίστασης με νηστεία 8-9 ωρών; 
> 
> Δεν θα το πρότεινα ούτε στον χειρότερο εχθρό μου, κάτι τέτοιο!


+1000 στο πρώτο 10λεπτο θα έχει λιποθυμήσει :01. Unsure:

----------


## the_trooper

Kι εμένα μου φαίνεται βάρβαρο να πάω για προπόνηση χωρίς να έχω φάει. (+ότι τις μέρες που θα είμαι απογευματινός θα δουλεύω 6-8 ώρες, μετά ύπνος και το επόμενο πρωί προπόνηση, οπότε πρέπει να έχω φάει.) Μιλάμε για προπόνηση με βάρη, η αερόβια θα μείνει έτσι κι αλλιώς πρωινή με άδειο στομάχι.

Οπότε σίγουρα κρατάμε πρωτεϊνη άμεσης απορρόφησης (whey το ιδανικό, μέχρι να πάω να πάρω θα τρώω 6-7 ασπράδια) + κάποια μορφή υδατάνθρακα. Σύνθετο ή απλό; Να βάλω δηλαδή 30γρ βρώμης ή κανένα ξυνόμηλο/μπανάνα; Και μετά την προπόνηση εννοείται φουλ γεύμα.

----------


## Blast

Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση, απλό υδατάνθρακα, π.χ. γλυκόζη, δεξτρόζη, μαλτόζη ή μαλτοδεξτρίνη.

----------


## hlias102

> τπτ να μη φας, πιες ενα καφέ να ξυπνήσεις κάνε τη προπόνηση σου και φάε κανονικά το πρωινό σου




Το πρωί ξυπνάω στις 6.30 παίρνω το super pump αν έχω βάρη και την κρεατίνη και  στις 7 ξεκινάω την προπόνηση.Δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Καλησπερα παιδια,κοιτουσα εναν ρωσο διατροφολογο στην καλωδιακη και ελεγε πως το αυγο ασχετα με οσα ξεραμε παλια εχει αργη απορροφηση (1,5 ωρα περιπου) και πως ειναι ενα "κακο" γευμα μετα την προπονηση.Εχετε ακουσει κατι τετοιο τελευταια?


μπα δεν παιζει..
εκτος ισως αν εννοει ολοκληρο που εκει τα λιπαρα του κροκου μπορει να καθυστερυσουν την πεψη του αλλα κ παλι οχι τοσο..
αυτος που το ειπε το βασισε πουθενα η ετσι το πεταξε?

----------


## Eddie

> τπτ να μη φας, πιες ενα καφέ να ξυπνήσεις κάνε τη προπόνηση σου και φάε κανονικά το πρωινό σου


Διαφωνω!! 




> Μετά από τα νέα δεδομένα σε δουλειά και σχολή αρκετές προπονήσεις μου θα γίνονται νωρίς το πρωί (δεν γίνεται αλλιώς λόγω χρόνου  ). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι να φάω πριν, δηλαδή τώρα γυμνάζομαι περίπου στις 11.00, τρώω στις 8.00 περίπου πρωινό και πάω μια χαρά. Αν γυμνάζομαι στις 8.00 έχοντας ξυπνήσει στις 7.00 τι να φάω πιο πριν; Σκέφτομαι μερικά ασπράδια (6-7) ή κανένα scoop whey ή αμινοξέα αν πάρω συμπλήρωμα και κάποιο φρούτο, και μόλις τελειώσω προπόνηση να κάνω στερεό γεύμα.
> 
> Ιδέες για έναν εργαζόμενο φοιτητή που θέλει να τα προλαβαίνει όλα;


Να σου πω εγω τι θα εκανα.. στις 7 θα επινα ενα σκουπ isolate και στις 7.30 θα ετρωγα μια μπανανα.Μπορεις επισης να χρησιμοποιησεις υγρα αμινοξεα που εχουν γρηγορη απορροφηση.

Στην τελικη,αν και δε θα στο προτεινα..αν θες να κανεις πληρες γευμα,ξυπνα στις 5-5.30 φαε τα ασπραδια η τη γουεη με βρωμη και ξανακοιμησου 1-1.5 ωρα.

----------


## hlias102

Το super pump που το πάιρνω με άδειο στομάχι στις 6.30 υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα?
Δε νιώθω κάποια ενόχληση στο στομάχι πάντως :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Το super pump που το πάιρνω με άδειο στομάχι στις 6.30 υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δημιουργήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα?
> Δε νιώθω κάποια ενόχληση στο στομάχι πάντως


εε δε νομιζω..γιατι απ τη μια λενε οτι θελει αδειο στομαχι..τωρα αν πειραζει που θα ειναι αρκετα αδειο..δε ξερω.

----------


## the_trooper

> Να σου πω εγω τι θα εκανα.. στις 7 θα επινα ενα σκουπ isolate και στις 7.30 θα ετρωγα μια μπανανα.Μπορεις επισης να χρησιμοποιησεις υγρα αμινοξεα που εχουν γρηγορη απορροφηση.
> 
> Στην τελικη,αν και δε θα στο προτεινα..αν θες να κανεις πληρες γευμα,ξυπνα στις 5-5.30 φαε τα ασπραδια η τη γουεη με βρωμη και ξανακοιμησου 1-1.5 ωρα.


Χμμ μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική επιλογή. Η μπανάνα μισή ωρίτσα αργότερα για να μην επηρρεάσει την απορρόφηση της iso σωστά;

Το 2ο σενάριο δύσκολο.. (τόσο λόγω χρόνου, όσο και επειδή είμαι από τους τύπους που αν ξυπνήσουν τελείωσε, δεν μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθώ, θα κάτσω να βρυκολακιάσω  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Eddie

> Χμμ μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική επιλογή. Η μπανάνα μισή ωρίτσα αργότερα για να μην επηρρεάσει την απορρόφηση της iso σωστά;
> 
> Ακριβως
> 
> Το 2ο σενάριο δύσκολο.. (τόσο λόγω χρόνου, όσο και επειδή είμαι από τους τύπους που αν ξυπνήσουν τελείωσε, δεν μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθώ, θα κάτσω να βρυκολακιάσω  )


Ε ναι..γι αυτο λεω δε το προτεινω!!Κι εγω ετσι ειμαι,αν ξυπνησω μετα δε ξανακοιμαμαι.

----------


## Panosss

> Να σου πω εγω τι θα εκανα.. στις 7 θα επινα ενα σκουπ isolate και στις 7.30 θα ετρωγα μια μπανανα.Μπορεις επισης να χρησιμοποιησεις υγρα αμινοξεα που εχουν γρηγορη απορροφηση.


Έτσι ακριβώς, μόνο που εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ αμινοξέα. Κατα τα λοιπά... συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## gmalamos

Παιδες κετο για ποσο καιρο μπορω ν κανω?Σκεφτομαι για 3βδ μαζι με κατς?

----------


## arisfwtis

το βρισκω λιγο

αν σκεφτεις οτι το πρωτο ρε καρμπ ειναι στις 2 βδομαδες

κρατα το 1 μηνα τουλαχιστον

----------


## gmalamos

> το βρισκω λιγο
> 
> αν σκεφτεις οτι το πρωτο ρε καρμπ ειναι στις 2 βδομαδες
> 
> κρατα το 1 μηνα τουλαχιστον


Θα ποσταρω στο αραχνιασμενο μου λογκ τοτε αργοτερα..Δεκτες ολες οι αποψεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## jackieboy

Απο ποτε θεωρουνται cheat τα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο? Εγω οταν δεν εχω κανονικο φαγητο, τρωω που και που. Μια χαρα ειναι..

----------


## beatshooter

> Απο ποτε θεωρουνται cheat τα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο? Εγω οταν δεν εχω κανονικο φαγητο, τρωω που και που. Μια χαρα ειναι..


Ελα ντε..Να πεις σουβλακια χοιρινα που εχουν λιπος-ξιγκι(σπανια να βρεις να ειναι ολο με καθαρο κρεας) να πω ναι ειναι καπως cheat.

----------


## terataki

> Απο ποτε θεωρουνται cheat τα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο? Εγω οταν δεν εχω κανονικο φαγητο, τρωω που και που. Μια χαρα ειναι..


ποιος ειπε οτι ειναι cheat?

----------


## Giannistzn

Σε μέρες που δεν κάνουμε προπόνηση, πρωτεΐνη χρησιμοποιούμε ή "δεν κάνει;" 

Π.χ καμία φορα μετα το πρωινό (τις μέρες χωρίς πρόπ) μπορει να φάω κανένα γιαούρτι με κουακερ και λίγη πρωτεΐνη, για γεύση περισσότερο. Καλο είναι να την αποφεύγουμε ή δεν κάνει διάφορα;

----------


## Eddie

> Απο ποτε θεωρουνται cheat τα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο? Εγω οταν δεν εχω κανονικο φαγητο, τρωω που και που. Μια χαρα ειναι..


Για καποιον που θελει να τρωει καθαρα,δυστηχως ειναι cheat..αν υπολογισεις τις τεραστιες ποσοτητες αλατιου που βαζουν,το οτι πολλα σουβλατζιδικα τα ψηνουν σε λαμαρινα με λιγο λαδι αγνωστου προελευσης (πιθανον βαλβολινη) αντι για καρβουνο και το κυριοτερο..το οτι οι ποσοτητες απ το στηθος κοτοπουλου ειναι μηδαμινες,ε ναι..ειναι cheat.Μπουτια φτερουγες κλπ εχουν αρκετη ποσοτητα λιπους..

ΥΓ και μη ρωτησει κανεις πως μπαινει η φτερουγα στο καλαμακι γιατι η απαντηση θα ναι φατουρο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> Για καποιον που θελει να τρωει καθαρα,δυστηχως ειναι cheat..αν υπολογισεις τις τεραστιες ποσοτητες αλατιου που βαζουν,το οτι πολλα σουβλατζιδικα τα ψηνουν σε λαμαρινα με λιγο λαδι αγνωστου προελευσης (πιθανον βαλβολινη) αντι για καρβουνο και το κυριοτερο..το οτι οι ποσοτητες απ το στηθος κοτοπουλου ειναι μηδαμινες,ε ναι..ειναι cheat.Μπουτια φτερουγες κλπ εχουν αρκετη ποσοτητα λιπους..
> 
> ΥΓ και μη ρωτησει κανεις πως μπαινει η φτερουγα στο καλαμακι γιατι η απαντηση θα ναι φατουρο


ρε συ βασιλη....πως μπαινει η φτερουγα στο καλαμακι...??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> ρε συ βασιλη....πως μπαινει η φτερουγα στο καλαμακι...???


εεεεεεεε δε τρωγεσαιαιαιαιαιαιαιιαι.....σκυψε  :08. Spank: 


Ρε ανθρωπε,τα κομματια ειναι αλεσμενα σε μηχανημα απ οσο ξερω..μπορει να μην εχουν ολα τα σουβλατζιδικα τετοιου ειδους αλλα το λεω επειδη εχω δουλεψει 2 χρονια και ξερω πανω κατω τι παιζει.

----------


## terataki

> Για καποιον που θελει να τρωει καθαρα,δυστηχως ειναι cheat..αν υπολογισεις τις τεραστιες ποσοτητες αλατιου που βαζουν,το οτι πολλα σουβλατζιδικα τα ψηνουν σε λαμαρινα με λιγο λαδι αγνωστου προελευσης (πιθανον βαλβολινη) αντι για καρβουνο και το κυριοτερο..το οτι οι ποσοτητες απ το στηθος κοτοπουλου ειναι μηδαμινες,ε ναι..ειναι cheat.Μπουτια φτερουγες κλπ εχουν αρκετη ποσοτητα λιπους..
> 
> ΥΓ και μη ρωτησει κανεις πως μπαινει η φτερουγα στο καλαμακι γιατι η απαντηση θα ναι φατουρο


 φιλαρακι μου,υπαρχουν καλαμακια στο μαρκετ στηθος κοτοπουλο,τα φτιαχνεις οπως θελεις...

----------


## Eddie

> φιλαρακι μου,υπαρχουν καλαμακια στο μαρκετ στηθος κοτοπουλο,τα φτιαχνεις οπως θελεις...


Αλλο αυτο...εδω αλλαζει το πραμα!!

Αλλα και παλι,γιατι να παρεις καλαμακια και οχι στηθος κοτοπουλο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Τι σαλατες τρωτε; Πηρα ροκα, αλλα εχει πολυ παραξενη γευση! Καλα, χωρις λαδι και ξυδι δε τρωγεται με τιποτα! Μια αηδια και μιση!  :02. Shock: 

Εχω παρει και μπροκολο για να φαω αυριο, μια σαλατα με αντιδια/ραντιτσιο/βαλεριανα και μια σπανακι. Η τελευταια ειναι αρκετα ωραια, εχω ξαναφαει.

Και την κλασσικη αγγουρι-ντοματα, αλλα ελαχιστες φορες.

----------


## Eddie

> Τι σαλατες τρωτε; Πηρα ροκα, αλλα εχει πολυ παραξενη γευση! Καλα, χωρις λαδι και ξυδι δε τρωγεται με τιποτα! Μια αηδια και μιση! 
> 
> Εχω παρει και μπροκολο για να φαω αυριο, μια σαλατα με αντιδια/ραντιτσιο/βαλεριανα και μια σπανακι. Η τελευταια ειναι αρκετα ωραια, εχω ξαναφαει.
> 
> Και την κλασσικη αγγουρι-ντοματα, αλλα ελαχιστες φορες.


Εγω προς το παρων ακομα λαχανο-μαρουλι μιας και μπροκολο δε βρισκω..

Ροκα εννοεις τα φυλλα η το καλαμποκι??Γιατι το καλαμποκι ειναι τεζα στον υδατ υψηλου GI.

Το τελευταιο που λες..απορω πως σ αρεσει,η βαλεριανα τουλαχιστον ως βοτανο που επαιρνα εγω ειχε απαισια γευση.

Το καλοκαιρι πολλα αγγουρια και πιπεριες..ντοματα με μετρο μιας και περιεχει καμποση ζαχαρη.

----------


## Panosss

Η ρόκα έχει πικρή γεύση και αν δεν την αντέχεις θα σου πρότεινα να την αναμειγνύεις με άλλα λαχανικά (σπανάκι, μαρούλι κλπ). Κάνει πολύ καλή αντίθεση.
Προσωπικά τρώω τεράστιες ποσότητες μαρουλιού, σπανακιού αλλά και ρόκας.

Σε λίγο καιρό που θα είναι της εποχής και οι ντομάτες ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ οτι τρώω επίσης τεράστιες ποσότητες. Οι ντομάτες έχουν λυκοπένιο και δεν έχουν ζάχαρη!

----------


## Eddie

> Η ρόκα έχει πικρή γεύση και αν δεν την αντέχεις θα σου πρότεινα να την αναμειγνύεις με άλλα λαχανικά (σπανάκι, μαρούλι κλπ). Κάνει πολύ καλή αντίθεση.
> Προσωπικά τρώω τεράστιες ποσότητες μαρουλιού, σπανακιού αλλά και ρόκας.
> 
> Σε λίγο καιρό που θα είναι της εποχής και οι ντομάτες ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ οτι τρώω επίσης τεράστιες ποσότητες. Οι ντομάτες έχουν λυκοπένιο και δεν έχουν ζάχαρη!


Μια ντομάτα μέτριου μεγέθους (148 γραμμαρίων) έχει 35 θερμίδες. Δεν περιέχει χοληστερόλη, σχεδόν καθόλου νάτριο ούτε κορεσμένα λίπη. Για τους λόγους αυτούς φαίνεται άμεσα η ωφελιμότητα της για την πρόληψη και αντιμετώπιση της ψηλής πίεσης, των καρδιοπαθειών και της παχυσαρκίας.

Η ντομάτα περιέχει επίσης βιταμίνες Α και C, σίδηρο, κάλιο και ασβέστιο. Οι πρωτεΐνες μιας ντομάτας μέτριου μεγέθους ανέρχονται στο 1 γρ. *τα ζάχαρα στα 4 γρ*. Και οι φυτικές ίνες ανέρχονται στο 1 γρ. γεγονός που δείχνει τη χρησιμότητα της ντομάτας στην καταπολέμηση της δυσκοιλιότητας.

http://www.medlook.net/pummaro/axia.asp

----------


## Giannistzn

> Μια ντομάτα μέτριου μεγέθους (148 γραμμαρίων) έχει 35 θερμίδες. Δεν περιέχει χοληστερόλη, σχεδόν καθόλου νάτριο ούτε κορεσμένα λίπη. Για τους λόγους αυτούς φαίνεται άμεσα η ωφελιμότητα της για την πρόληψη και αντιμετώπιση της ψηλής πίεσης, των καρδιοπαθειών και της παχυσαρκίας.
> 
> Η ντομάτα περιέχει επίσης βιταμίνες Α και C, σίδηρο, κάλιο και ασβέστιο. Οι πρωτεΐνες μιας ντομάτας μέτριου μεγέθους ανέρχονται στο 1 γρ. *τα ζάχαρα στα 4 γρ*. Και οι φυτικές ίνες ανέρχονται στο 1 γρ. γεγονός που δείχνει τη χρησιμότητα της ντομάτας στην καταπολέμηση της δυσκοιλιότητας.
> 
> http://www.medlook.net/pummaro/axia.asp


Ευχαριστω eddie! Κατι που ηθελα να ψαξω καιρο για τη ντοματα και το ξεχναγα.. Και τοσο καιρο τρωω αποκλειστικα ντοματα - μαρουλι - καροτο.. Μεσημερι και βραδυ, λαθος μαλλον.

Με το καροτο ξερεις τι παιζει?

----------


## Panosss

Κατ' αρχάς η πηγή που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με την σάλτσα pummaro; Όλες αυτές οι σάλτσες περιέχουν ζάχαρη.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, δεν έχω βρει πουθενά αλλού κάτι παρόμοιο.

edit: Ακόμα και έτσι να είναι όμως έχει τόσο χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη που προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί. Επίσης, άλλο ζάχαρη άλλο σάκχαρα... δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο

----------


## Eddie

Οχι..δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το πουμαρο,απλη διαφημιση ειναι.Δλδ επειδη δεν ειναι ζαχαρη και ειναι ζαχαρα εχει να κανει κατι???Μικρη η διαφορα!!!!!!Οριστε..το λεει ξεκαθαρα,μονοσακχαριτες και δισακχαριτες.









@gianistzn δε ξερω για τα καροτα..

----------


## Socratis100

Κατι για απογευματινο[οχι μετα απο προπονηση]?Βαρεθηκα να τρωω   σαντουιτς ,μαυρο ψωμι,γαλοπουλα τυρι.Κατι που να εχει ιδια αξια με 2 σαντοιτς?Ενα γιαουρτι?ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι γαλα?Μια σαλατα?
Δεν σκεφτομαι για ογκο και γι γραμμωση.Ανεβαζω κιλα αλλα οσο γινεται πιο καθαρα αλλα πολυ αργα[τωρα θα ξεκινησω και αεροβια οποτε θα παραμεινω λογικα στα κιλα μου[μιας και δεν βαζω γρηγορα κιλα[περιπου 1 κιλο τον μηνα].Επιπλεον για πρωινο τρωω 2 αυγα ολοκληρα,ενα σκοοπ myofusion,γαλα 300ml .Με λιγα λογια θελω να μου δωσετε συμβουλες για τα μιρκα γευματα[πρωι-απογευμα-πριν κοιμηθω].Επιπλεον 5 γευματα την ημερα οταν δεν παω προπονα φτανουν?Οταν παω κανω ακομα 1[μεταπροπονητικο].Πριν κοιμηθω τρωω ενα γιαουρτακι και ενα σοοπ myofusion.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Καλησπερα παιδια,κοιτουσα εναν ρωσο διατροφολογο στην καλωδιακη και ελεγε πως το αυγο ασχετα με οσα ξεραμε παλια εχει αργη απορροφηση (1,5 ωρα περιπου) και πως ειναι ενα "κακο" γευμα μετα την προπονηση.Εχετε ακουσει κατι τετοιο τελευταια?





> μπα δεν παιζει..
> εκτος ισως αν εννοει ολοκληρο που εκει τα λιπαρα του κροκου μπορει να καθυστερυσουν την πεψη του αλλα κ παλι οχι τοσο..
> αυτος που το ειπε το βασισε πουθενα η ετσι το πεταξε?


  το ωμο αυγο  εχει απορροφηση 1.4γρ/ωρα k το μαγειρεμενο 2.9

δες εδω http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...on-part-2.html

ιδανικα πιστευω οτι μεταπροπονητικα χρειαζεται μια ποικιλια πρωτεινων για να κρατησεις σταθερη ροη αμινοξεων, τωρα εσεις που τρωτε συχνα δε ξερω τι ακριβως να φατε, εγω που το μεταπροπονητικο ειναι το τελευταιο γευμα και το επομενο αργει πολυ, τρωω 100+γρ γιαουρτι 100+γρ κοττατζ, 4 αυγα, 200-300γρ κρεας, 25-35 γρ γουει. 120-150 γρ πρωτεινη

οποιος εχει ορεξη και χρονο τα αρθρα εδω αξιζουν http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/cat...rition/protein

----------


## Devil

> το ωμο αυγο  εχει απορροφηση 1.4γρ/ωρα k το μαγειρεμενο 2.9
> 
> δες εδω http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...on-part-2.html
> 
> ιδανικα πιστευω οτι μεταπροπονητικα χρειαζεται μια ποικιλια πρωτεινων για να κρατησεις σταθερη ροη αμινοξεων, τωρα εσεις που τρωτε συχνα δε ξερω τι ακριβως να φατε, εγω που το μεταπροπονητικο ειναι το τελευταιο γευμα και το επομενο αργει πολυ, τρωω 100+γρ γιαουρτι 100+γρ κοττατζ, 4 αυγα, 200-300γρ κρεας, 25-35 γρ γουει. 120-150 γρ πρωτεινη
> 
> οποιος εχει ορεξη και χρονο τα αρθρα εδω αξιζουν http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/cat...rition/protein




επ ευκαιριας...  μιας και κανεις IF ηθελα να σε ρωτησω... προπονηση πας νηστικος.... η' κανεις μικρα γευματα πριν του στυλ 1/4 των συνολικων θερμιδων???

αν πας νηστικος πως εισαι απο ενεργειες μεσα στην προπονηση?

----------


## Manos1989

Kαμιά ιδέα για εύκολο πρωινό αμιγώς πρωτεινούχο(άντε και με λίγα λιπαρά) αλλά σίγουρα χωρίς υδ/κες?
Τρώω cottage ή λουκάνικα γαλοπούλας ας πούμε αλλά τα έχω βαρεθεί, θέλω κάτι άλλο....μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω τα κοτόπουλα από τις 8 το πρωί... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Gianna

> Χμμ μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική επιλογή. Η μπανάνα μισή ωρίτσα αργότερα για να μην επηρρεάσει την απορρόφηση της iso σωστά;


Καθυστερεί η μπανάνα την απορρόφηση της iso; Αφού δεν έχει λιπαρά. Δηλαδή και μετά την προπόνηση αν φάμε την μπανάνα και καπάκι πιούμε την πρωτεϊνη, δεν θα χει απορροφηθεί στο μισάωρο περίπου; :01. Unsure:

----------


## aepiskeptis

εχω κανει εντελως νηστικος για 2 χρονικες περιοδους 7μηνες και 5μηνες, δεν προτεινεται, το εκανα για πειραμα. 
απο ενεργεια μια χαρα και παραπανω, η προπονηση εβγαινε τελεια,
ειχα αυξηση στη δυναμη, καμια αναπτυξη ομως. λογικο. και καποιο χασιμο στις μικρες μυικες.

τωρα κανω με ενα γευμα πριν, 1-2 μετα ή με 10γρ βσαα πριν, αυτο προτεινεται για νηστικες προπονησεις. απο ενεργεια ειμαι περα απο φουλ.

επισης, συνηθως στις νηστικες προπονησεις κανω ρεκορ μεγιστης και ιδρωνω πολυ περισσοτερο.

δοκιμασα με 1/4 πρε  και δε δουλευε γιατι πιστευω οτι επελεγα λαθος τροφιμα ή επειδη εκανα εντελως νηστικος για κανα 5μηνο. 
αν κανεις νηστικος αρκετο καιρο δυσκολευεσαι να κανεις με φαγητο πρε ή τα φαγητα που επελεγα ηταν λαθος, πιστευω το τελευταιο.

σημειωση μεσα σε αυτον τον καιρο, περασα 2 φασεις. η πρωτη ηταν παλεο, η δευτερη ηταν νο σαπσ. Ευτυχως περασαν και οι δυο. και δε διευκολυναν τα συμπερασματα.

τωρα μετα την απολυση δοκιμασα 2 πλανα. πρωτο, 2 μηνες 2 γευματα. 500-750 θερμ πρε τις υπολοιπες μετα (οι θερμιδες ειναι στο περιπου μια και ζυγιζω ορισμενες ποσοτητες αλλα δε μετραω θερμιδες δλδ μετραω γουει, βσαα, κοττατζ, γιαουρτι, βρωμη, ρυζι, κοκονατ οιλ, κουταλιες λαδι-μουρουνελαιο και κρεας ψαρι αν ειναι σκετα, αλλα δε μετραω λαχανικα και δε ζυγιζω το κρεας οταν ειναι σε στυλ "σουπα" με λαχανικα  ή τα φρουτα). 
Τι ετρωγα πρε 100γρ κοτα, 50γρ βρωμη, 1 κουτ λαδι, 8-10 κοκονατ, 25γρ γουει,  μαυρη σοκολατα.
Δουλευε απο αναπτυξη με το ριμπαουντ λογο στρατου, δε δουλευε απο  αποψη ρεκομπ. μετα τα νιουμπι γκεινσ αποκτυση-χασιμο.
Τον τελευταιο μηνα+ κανω 1 πρε γυρω στις 300θερμ και 1-2 μετα ή βσαα και 2μετα.
το πρε ειναι 25γρ γουει, 100γρ γιαουρτι, 10γρ κοκονατ, 1 τσπ κακαο, 1 μηλο.
με αυτο παει πολυ καλα. τις ημερες ξεκουρασης κανω μεγαλυτερη νηστεια.

με την ΙΦ το χασιμο λιπους δεν ειναι γραμμικο. ημουν 2 εβδομαδες στα 84, την επομενη 83.6, την τεταρτη 81.7.
και η ανοδος στα κιλα το ιδιο. ειχα κολλησει φροντ σκουοτ 1μηνα, και στην 5 εβδ ειχα αυξηση 12.5 κιλα στις 2μρ

----------


## Giannistzn

Βλέπω στις περισσότερες διατροφες γραμμωσης θερμίδες περίπου 1800 - 2200. Είμαι σχετικά αδύνατος και απορώ πως γίνεται για συντήρηση να θέλω 2800; Είναι Παρά πολλές.. Για όγκο έβγαιναν κάπου στις 3200 νομίζω. Κάνω μήπως κανένα λάθος;! 

Μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό τόσο φαγητο για τα κιλά μου.

----------


## deluxe

Ποια η αποψη σας για το ξυδι; Χρησιμοποιω στις σαλατες, αλλα μου ειχε διαφυγει οτι εχει σακχαρα!

----------


## gmalamos

> Ποια η αποψη σας για το ξυδι; Χρησιμοποιω στις σαλατες, αλλα μου ειχε διαφυγει οτι εχει σακχαρα!


Λεμονι.

----------


## magavaTOUT

μπορει καποιος να γραψει γτ ειναι καλο να αποφευγονται τα σακχαρα? σε τι ποσοτητες πρεπει να τα προσλαμβανουμε?

----------


## magdaline

> Λεμονι.


ή και μηλόξιδο

----------


## jimmy007

> Kαμιά ιδέα για εύκολο πρωινό αμιγώς πρωτεινούχο(άντε και με λίγα λιπαρά) αλλά σίγουρα χωρίς υδ/κες?
> Τρώω cottage ή λουκάνικα γαλοπούλας ας πούμε αλλά τα έχω βαρεθεί, θέλω κάτι άλλο....μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω τα κοτόπουλα από τις 8 το πρωί...


Ομελέτα σε αντικολλητικό με ένα κρόκο και αρκετά ασπράδια..

----------


## the_trooper

> Καθυστερεί η μπανάνα την απορρόφηση της iso; Αφού δεν έχει λιπαρά. Δηλαδή και μετά την προπόνηση αν φάμε την μπανάνα και καπάκι πιούμε την πρωτεϊνη, δεν θα χει απορροφηθεί στο μισάωρο περίπου;


Και οι φυτικές ίνες καθυστερούν την απορρόφηση  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> εχω κανει εντελως νηστικος για 2 χρονικες περιοδους 7μηνες και 5μηνες, δεν προτεινεται, το εκανα για πειραμα. 
> απο ενεργεια μια χαρα και παραπανω, η προπονηση εβγαινε τελεια,
> ειχα αυξηση στη δυναμη, καμια αναπτυξη ομως. λογικο. και καποιο χασιμο στις μικρες μυικες.
> 
> τωρα κανω με ενα γευμα πριν, 1-2 μετα ή με 10γρ βσαα πριν, αυτο προτεινεται για νηστικες προπονησεις. απο ενεργεια ειμαι περα απο φουλ.
> 
> επισης, συνηθως στις νηστικες προπονησεις κανω ρεκορ μεγιστης και ιδρωνω πολυ περισσοτερο.
> 
> δοκιμασα με 1/4 πρε  και δε δουλευε γιατι πιστευω οτι επελεγα λαθος τροφιμα ή επειδη εκανα εντελως νηστικος για κανα 5μηνο. 
> ...



καταλαβα....  θελει αρκετο πειραματισμο μεχρι να βρω μια ακρη μαλλον....

οταν ειχα πρωτο δοκιμασει πηγα καταθειαν στο 16h+ fasting... προπονηση χωρις γευμα... και refeed μετα... αλλα τζιφος.... και πειναγα ολη μερα και χαλια προπονηση...

μετα οταν εβαλα γευμα... αρκετα πριν απο την προπονηση (4-6 ωρες πριν).... κοντα στις 700-800 θερμιδες με το ματι.... ολες απο protein + fat.... μετα βρησκομουν καλητερα μεσα στην προπονηση... και δεν υπηρχε και πεινα ολη την ημερα...

λεω να ξαναδοκιμασω να κανω 16h+ fasting να δω πως θα μου παει... ειδομεν... thnx :01. Wink:

----------


## terataki

> καταλαβα....  θελει αρκετο πειραματισμο μεχρι να βρω μια ακρη μαλλον....
> 
> οταν ειχα πρωτο δοκιμασει πηγα καταθειαν στο 16h+ fasting... προπονηση χωρις γευμα... και refeed μετα... αλλα τζιφος.... και πειναγα ολη μερα και χαλια προπονηση...
> 
> μετα οταν εβαλα γευμα... αρκετα πριν απο την προπονηση (4-6 ωρες πριν).... κοντα στις 700-800 θερμιδες με το ματι.... ολες απο protein + fat.... μετα βρησκομουν καλητερα μεσα στην προπονηση... και δεν υπηρχε και πεινα ολη την ημερα...
> 
> λεω να ξαναδοκιμασω να κανω 16h+ fasting να δω πως θα μου παει... ειδομεν... thnx


 ΙF διαιτα ειναι αυτη?
να τρως μονο πριν και μετα την προπονηση?
ας μου το εξηγησει καποιος γιατι σκεφτομε να το ακολουθησω ,thx  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> ΙF διαιτα ειναι αυτη?
> να τρως μονο πριν και μετα την προπονηση?
> ας μου το εξηγησει καποιος γιατι σκεφτομε να το ακολουθησω ,thx


IF ειναι η διαιτα που κανεις ολα τα γευματα μεσα σε 8 ωρες και μενεις νηστικος τις επομενες 16.

----------


## terataki

> IF ειναι η διαιτα που κανεις ολα τα γευματα μεσα σε 8 ωρες και μενεις νηστικος τις επομενες 16.


αρα αυτο που γραψα μπορεις να το κανεις?

----------


## Devil

> ΙF διαιτα ειναι αυτη?
> να τρως μονο πριν και μετα την προπονηση?
> ας μου το εξηγησει καποιος γιατι σκεφτομε να το ακολουθησω ,thx





> IF ειναι η διαιτα που κανεις ολα τα γευματα μεσα σε 8 ωρες και μενεις νηστικος τις επομενες 16.


 :03. Thumb up:  ακριβως...

ουσιαστικα εισαι περιπου 16+ ωρες νυστικος (μαζι με αυτες του υπνου)... και το πρωτο κανονικο γευμα ειναι μετα την προπονηση....

υπαρχουν πολλες εναλακτικες πχ... με μικραγευμα/τα μεσα στο 16ωρο.... η' με bcaa... η' αλλες λυσεις για το αν κανεις προπονηση πρωι κτλ κτλ....

κανε και ενα search στο google leangains.....

----------


## terataki

ερωτηση,αν καποιος θελει να κανει ΙΦ για να γραμμωσει,μπορει να φαει 800 θερμιδες πριν την προπονηση 800 μετα,συνολο 1600..περιμενεις 16 ωρες για να φας ξανα,και αφου φας πας προπονηση,σωστα? αυτο γινεται?

edit: η πρεπει να πηγαινω αναγκαστικα νηστικος για προπονα?

----------


## Giannistzn

Εκανα και εγω search, σαν "μεθοδολογια" εχει πολλα gains και στις ορμονες και στην αναπτυξη κλπ και νομιζω ακουλουθειται και πιο ευκολα το καλοκαιρακι. Γενικα δεν εχεις το αγχος καθε 3 ωρες να φαω. 

Αλλα οταν εχει συνηθισει καποιος σε 3ωρα γευματα μου φαινεται δυσκολο

----------


## Devil

> ερωτηση,αν καποιος θελει να κανει ΙΦ για να γραμμωσει,μπορει να φαει 800 θερμιδες πριν την προπονηση 800 μετα,συνολο 1600..περιμενεις 16 ωρες για να φας ξανα,και αφου φας πας προπονηση,σωστα? αυτο γινεται?


τσεκαρε.... αυτα ειναι μερικα απο τα βασικα setup....

Fasted training

11.30-12 AM or 5-15 minutes pre-workout: 10 g BCAA
12-1 PM: Training
1 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal of the day).
4 PM: Second meal.
9 PM: Last meal before the fast.

Early morning fasted training

6 AM: 5-15 minutes pre-workout: 10 g BCAA.
6-7 AM: Training.
8 AM: 10 g BCAA.
10 AM: 10 g BCAA
12-1 PM: The "real" post-workout meal (largest meal of the day). Start of the 8 hour feeding-window.
8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.

One pre-workout meal

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Pre-workout meal. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
3-4 PM: Training should happen a few hours after the pre-workout meal.
4-5 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).
8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.

Two pre-workout meals 

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Meal one. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
4-5 PM: Pre-workout meal. Roughly equal to the first meal.
8-9 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).




> Εκανα και εγω search, σαν "μεθοδολογια" εχει πολλα gains και στις ορμονες και στην αναπτυξη κλπ και νομιζω ακουλουθειται και πιο ευκολα το καλοκαιρακι. Γενικα δεν εχεις το αγχος καθε 3 ωρες να φαω. 
> 
> Αλλα οταν εχει συνηθισει καποιος σε 3ωρα γευματα μου φαινεται δυσκολο


ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο στην αρχη.... αλλα λογικα συνηθιζει ο οργανισμος μετα....

----------


## terataki

για καποιον που δεν χρησιμοποιει bcaa?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> για καποιον που δεν χρησιμοποιει bcaa?


τοτε λογικα ακολουθει ενα απο αυτα τα 2....


One pre-workout meal

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Pre-workout meal. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
3-4 PM: Training should happen a few hours after the pre-workout meal.
4-5 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).
8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.

Two pre-workout meals

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Meal one. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
4-5 PM: Pre-workout meal. Roughly equal to the first meal.
8-9 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).

----------


## terataki

> τοτε λογικα ακολουθει ενα απο αυτα τα 2....
> 
> 
> One pre-workout meal
> 
> 12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Pre-workout meal. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
> 3-4 PM: Training should happen a few hours after the pre-workout meal.
> 4-5 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).
> 8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.
> ...


αχα...καταλαβα πως παει...λοιπον ας γραψω πως θα το κανω και μου λετε αν ειναι σωστο.

συνολικες θερμιδες θα ειναι 1600 γιατι θελω να κοψω.
9-10  αεροβια
12πμ  2 αυγα ολοκληρα,3 κουταλιες σουπας κουακερ περιπου 300 θερμιδες(το 20% των συνολικων)

4πμ προπονα

5πμ 5γρ κρεατινη,1 κουταλια σουπας γλυκοζη,1 κεσε τονο,300-400γρ κοτοπουλο/κρεας

8πμ 1 γιαουρτι,λιγα αμυγδαλα/καρυδια

σωστα?

----------


## Giannistzn

> Βλέπω στις περισσότερες διατροφες γραμμωσης θερμίδες περίπου 1800 - 2200. Είμαι σχετικά αδύνατος και απορώ πως γίνεται για συντήρηση να θέλω 2800; Είναι Παρά πολλές.. Για όγκο έβγαιναν κάπου στις 3200 νομίζω. Κάνω μήπως κανένα λάθος;! 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό τόσο φαγητο για τα κιλά μου.


^ devil για αυτο ποια η αποψη σου?

----------


## Devil

> ^ devil για αυτο ποια η αποψη σου?


ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## terataki

τις ημερες που δεν εχουμε προπονηση στην IF τι κανουμε?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Δε μου φαινεται σωστη διατροφη. Εκτος και αν μιλαμε για διαιτα. Αν κανεις 16 ωρες νηστικος, σιγουρα χανεις μυϊκο ιστο.

----------


## Devil

> Δε μου φαινεται σωστη διατροφη. Εκτος και αν μιλαμε για διαιτα. Αν κανεις 16 ωρες νηστικος, σιγουρα χανεις μυϊκο ιστο.


την εχεις δοκιμασει και εχασες μυικη μαζα????

----------


## Giannistzn

> ποσα κιλα εισαι?


73-74kg / 1,83m / 20 ηλικια με 4-5φορες βαρη - αεροβια.





> Δε μου φαινεται σωστη διατροφη. Εκτος και αν μιλαμε για διαιτα. Αν κανεις 16 ωρες νηστικος, σιγουρα χανεις μυϊκο ιστο.


Δεν βρισκω λογο να χασεις. Εαν π.χ. τρωω 2000 θερμιδες σε 5 γευματα ή τρωω 2000 θερμιδες σε 2 τι διαφορα εχει? Συνηθιζει ο οργανισμος και τις αξιοποιει σωστα.

----------


## magavaTOUT

Δεν ειναι εφικτο να μπορει να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος να αφομοιωνει 80γρ. πρωτεινης σε καθε γευμα.(2γευματα x 80 = 160γρ. πρωτεινης που ειναι ενα καλο ποσο)

----------


## arisfwtis

για την διαιτα rfl cut 
τι γνωμη εχετε?

την εχει κανει κανεις???

----------


## Devil

> για την διαιτα rfl cut 
> τι γνωμη εχετε?
> 
> την εχει κανει κανεις???


η πρωτη φαση της ud2 ειναι περιπου ετσι....

αρκετα παλουκακι να πας ετσι για πολυ καιρο.... και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι για νατουραλ.... γιατι τετοια μειωση θερμιδων ειναι υπερβολικη.... αν ειναι για χρηση 7-15 ημερων οκ... για παραπανω μονο σε υπερβαρους και μη νατουραλ....

----------


## Devil

> *Δεν ειναι εφικτο να μπορει να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος να αφομοιωνει 80γρ. πρωτεινης σε καθε γευμα.*(2γευματα x 80 = 160γρ. πρωτεινης που ειναι ενα καλο ποσο)


πως το γνωριζεις αυτο?

----------


## jimmy007

Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι το να χάσεις μυική μάζα είναι αστείο με επαρκή λήψη πρωτεινών, εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι με την IF  θα υπάρχει αυξημένη έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι το να χάσεις μυική μάζα είναι αστείο με επαρκή λήψη πρωτεινών, εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι με την IF  θα υπάρχει αυξημένη έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης...


και παλι δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει το παραμικρο κερδος...

ισως υπαρχει κερδος λογο αυξησεις διαφορων neurotrasmetitors και αλλων ορμονων... :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

> και παλι δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει το παραμικρο κερδος...
> 
> ισως υπαρχει κερδος λογο αυξησεις διαφορων neurotrasmetitors και αλλων ορμονων...


Δεν εννοώ αναγκαστικά gains σε μυική μάζα... :03. Thumb up:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Devil

> Δεν εννοώ αναγκαστικά gains σε μυική μάζα...


ναι το καταλαβα....   οση ενδογενη αυξηση και να εχει δεν ξερω αν θα παρει το αντιστοιχο αποτελεσμα....

----------


## deluxe

> πως το γνωριζεις αυτο?


Πιστευω οτι ειναι δεδομενο. Εκτος αν μιλαμε για μη natural αθλητες. Τοτε γινεται.

----------


## Gianna

Παιδιά, βρήκα στο supermarket BAZAAR ένα τέλειο cottage: Exquisa Fitline 200g. Ανά 100 γρ. έχει: 65 θερμίδες, 13,5 πρωτ., 1,οο υδατ. και 0,2 λίπος και τιμή 1,23 ευρώ. :03. Thumb up:  Bazaar έχει δίπλα στο κεντρικό ταχυδρομείο στην Αιόλου και στην Ευελπίδων, απέναντι απ' τα δικαστήρια. Όπως έχει αναφερθεί κάπου στο forum και του Lidl είναι πολύ καλό και ακόμα πιο οικονομικό! 
Α, είχε και ένα quark cream (σαν γιαούρτι) τα 500μλ. γύρω στα 2,50 ευρώ και σύσταση: 50 θερμίδες, 8,3 πρωτ. 3,8 υδατ και 0,2 λίπος, ίδια μάρκα με το κόταζ.
Τα σήκωσα όλα!!!

----------


## gym

> Παιδιά, βρήκα στο supermarket BAZAAR ένα τέλειο cottage: Exquisa Fitline 200g. Ανά 100 γρ. έχει: 65 θερμίδες, 13,5 πρωτ., 1,οο υδατ. και 0,2 λίπος και τιμή 1,23 ευρώ. Bazaar έχει δίπλα στο κεντρικό ταχυδρομείο στην Αιόλου και στην Ευελπίδων, απέναντι απ' τα δικαστήρια. Όπως έχει αναφερθεί κάπου στο forum και του Lidl είναι πολύ καλό και ακόμα πιο οικονομικό! 
> Α, είχε και ένα quark cream (σαν γιαούρτι) τα 500μλ. γύρω στα 2,50 ευρώ και σύσταση: 50 θερμίδες, 8,3 πρωτ. 3,8 υδατ και 0,2 λίπος, ίδια μάρκα με το κόταζ.
> Τα σήκωσα όλα!!!


βασικα μακρια απο αυτο το πραγμα...κρεμα ειναι και απαπα...το βαζουν εδω σε γλυκα...
το κοτατζ του λιντλ ειναι το καλυτερο για μενα κ φθηνο... :01. Wink:

----------


## Gianna

> βασικα μακρια απο αυτο το πραγμα...κρεμα ειναι και απαπα...το βαζουν εδω σε γλυκα...)


Γενικά κι εγώ αυτή την εντύπωση είχα, αλλά τα διατροφικά στοιχεία του  συγκεκριμένου δεν είναι άσχημα, oder????

----------


## Devil

> Πιστευω οτι ειναι δεδομενο. *Εκτος αν μιλαμε για μη natural αθλητες. Τοτε γινεται.*


ναι.... και εκτος αν μιλαμε για γιαγιαδες.... παλι γινετε....

http://www.ajcn.org/content/69/6/120...e2=tf_ipsecsha

----------


## magavaTOUT

> πως το γνωριζεις αυτο?


πανω κατω 3 ωρες ειναι ο χρονος που τα αμινοξεα κυκλοφορουν στο αιμα.Υστερα ο οργανισμος αποικοδομει δικες του πρωτεινες για να καλυψει τις αναγκες του.Αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος.

----------


## gym

> Γενικά κι εγώ αυτή την εντύπωση είχα, αλλά τα διατροφικά στοιχεία του  συγκεκριμένου δεν είναι άσχημα, oder????



oder φιλεναδα εγω δεν τα παιρνω αυτα...αμα το πηρες τωρα κ δεν σε πειραζει στην διατροφη σου βαλτο...απλα ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη με θεματα διατροφης και εχω αποκλεισει πολλα...
υπερβολικο αλλα το συγκεκριμενο ρε συ το βαζουν για να φερουν στα γλυκα τους μια ξινογλυκα...επεξεργσμενο ειναι...αρα για μενα εχει βγει εκτος...

επισης...αυτα τα συστατικα σου αναθεμα κ αν λενε την αληθεια...εχω δει ρεπορταζ εδω σχετικο/...

----------


## Devil

> πανω κατω 3 ωρες ειναι ο χρονος που τα αμινοξεα κυκλοφορουν στο αιμα.Υστερα ο οργανισμος αποικοδομει δικες του πρωτεινες για να καλυψει τις αναγκες του.Αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος.


3 ωρες ειναι ο μεσος χρονος για να χωνευτη μια τρωφη.... αν ηταν ετσι θα κατανολαναμε τους μυς κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου... 

διαβασε την ερευνα στο απο πανω ποστ μου....

----------


## jimas

> βασικα μακρια απο αυτο το πραγμα...κρεμα ειναι και απαπα...το βαζουν εδω σε γλυκα...
> το κοτατζ του λιντλ ειναι το καλυτερο για μενα κ φθηνο...


Να ρωτήσω κάτι;
Αυτά τα κοτατζ που λέτε έχουν ωραία γεύση;
Θυμάμαι μια φορά είχα πάρει νομίζω φιλαδέλφια και δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου άνοστο τελείως

----------


## gym

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;
> Αυτά τα κοτατζ που λέτε έχουν ωραία γεύση;
> Θυμάμαι μια φορά είχα πάρει νομίζω φιλαδέλφια και δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου άνοστο τελείως


κοιτα...παλιαααα που ετρωγα ειχα καταληξει οτι το καλυτερο ειναι του λιντλ...γιατι ειναι πως να στο πω...στεγνο...δεν εχει ζουμια οποτε και η ποσοτητα ειναι αυτη που γραφειθ...ενω τα αλλα ειναι νερουλα κ χανεις απο εκει ποσοτητα.,..
μετα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ χαλια...δεν μου ειχαν αρεσει...ειναι κ ακριβα..
οποτε αν εχεις λιντλ εκει που εισαι παρε αυτα...τα λαιτ επαιρνα,αλλα δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με τα νορμαλ...
και παλι αν δυσκολευεσαι να το τρως ριξε λιγη κανελα πχ...

----------


## Gianna

[QUOTE=gym;378536]oder φιλεναδα εγω δεν τα παιρνω αυτα...αμα το πηρες τωρα κ δεν σε πειραζει στην διατροφη σου βαλτο...απλα ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη με θεματα διατροφης και εχω αποκλεισει πολλα...
υπερβολικο αλλα το συγκεκριμενο ρε συ το βαζουν για να φερουν στα γλυκα τους μια ξινογλυκα...επεξεργσμενο ειναι...αρα για μενα εχει βγει εκτος...

επισης...αυτα τα συστατικα σου αναθεμα κ αν λενε την αληθεια...εχω δει ρεπορταζ εδω σχετικο/...[/QUOTE]

Μμμμ, ύποπτο... Έχεις δίκιο, vielen dank! :02. Bounce:  Θα φάω αυτό (αφού το πήρα) και δεν θα ματαπάρω!!!! Εξάλλου, το cottage είναι μια χαρά, έχω και τα γιαούρτια μου, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο.

----------


## jimas

> κοιτα...παλιαααα που ετρωγα ειχα καταληξει οτι το καλυτερο ειναι του λιντλ...γιατι ειναι πως να στο πω...στεγνο...δεν εχει ζουμια οποτε και η ποσοτητα ειναι αυτη που γραφειθ...ενω τα αλλα ειναι νερουλα κ χανεις απο εκει ποσοτητα.,..
> μετα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ χαλια...δεν μου ειχαν αρεσει...ειναι κ ακριβα..
> οποτε αν εχεις λιντλ εκει που εισαι παρε αυτα...τα λαιτ επαιρνα,αλλα δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με τα νορμαλ...
> και παλι αν δυσκολευεσαι να το τρως ριξε λιγη κανελα πχ...


Οκ.
Δεν ήξερα οτι πάει κανέλα θα το δοκιμάσω.
Πάντως αυτό που είχα δοκιμάσει φαινόταν αρκετά ανάλλατο

----------


## gym

[QUOTE=Gianna;378548]


> oder φιλεναδα εγω δεν τα παιρνω αυτα...αμα το πηρες τωρα κ δεν σε πειραζει στην διατροφη σου βαλτο...απλα ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη με θεματα διατροφης και εχω αποκλεισει πολλα...
> υπερβολικο αλλα το συγκεκριμενο ρε συ το βαζουν για να φερουν στα γλυκα τους μια ξινογλυκα...επεξεργσμενο ειναι...αρα για μενα εχει βγει εκτος...
> 
> επισης...αυτα τα συστατικα σου αναθεμα κ αν λενε την αληθεια...εχω δει ρεπορταζ εδω σχετικο/...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Μμμμ, ύποπτο... Έχεις δίκιο, vielen dank! Θα φάω αυτό (αφού το πήρα) και δεν θα ματαπάρω!!!! Εξάλλου, το cottage είναι μια χαρά, έχω και τα γιαούρτια μου, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο.


ακριβως...εγω αν μου λεγες φαε γαλακτοκομικο πρωτα θα εβαζα το κοτατζ και μετα γιαουρτι...αλλα κ παλι...!

----------


## Panosss

> κοιτα...παλιαααα που ετρωγα ειχα καταληξει οτι το καλυτερο ειναι του λιντλ...γιατι ειναι πως να στο πω...στεγνο...δεν εχει ζουμια οποτε και η ποσοτητα ειναι αυτη που γραφειθ...ενω τα αλλα ειναι νερουλα κ χανεις απο εκει ποσοτητα.,..
> μετα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ χαλια...δεν μου ειχαν αρεσει...ειναι κ ακριβα..


Πανάκριβα τα cottage ρε παιδιά.
Προσωπικά δεν τρώω γιατί βγαίνει αρκετά σε τιμή.
Απο που προμηθεύεστε εσείς και πόσο κάνουν;

----------


## arisfwtis

απο το λιντλ ειναι πολυ φτηνα 89 λεπτα

----------


## gym

> Πανάκριβα τα cottage ρε παιδιά.
> Προσωπικά δεν τρώω γιατί βγαίνει αρκετά σε τιμή.
> Απο που προμηθεύεστε εσείς και πόσο κάνουν;


εγω δεν θυμαμαι ποσο ειχαν εκει...εδω ειναι πολυ φθηνα γερμανια απο οτι ειχα δει...

αλλα στο λιντλ ξερω οτι ειναι το πιο φθηνο κ κατα καιρους βγαζουν προσφορες...ολοκληρες καρτελες επαιρνα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> απο το λιντλ ειναι πολυ φτηνα 89 λεπτα


Πόσα γραμμάρια είναι?

----------


## pankol

200γρ είναι.
τις τελευταίες φορές που πήρα το είχαν πάει 99 λεπτά, αλλά αξίζει τρελά. απο το dirollo που έπαιρνα, πολύ πιο νόστιμο!!!
12,7γρ πρωτεΐνη στα 100 έχει.

----------


## jimmy007

> 3 ωρες ειναι ο μεσος χρονος για να χωνευτη μια τρωφη.... αν ηταν ετσι θα κατανολαναμε τους μυς κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου... 
> 
> διαβασε την ερευνα στο απο πανω ποστ μου....



Σωστός... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Αντωνης

Eιναι μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την ξεκουραση,ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα και την κανω εδω.

Τις μερες που δεν εχουμε προπονες,εχουμε θεμα αν κοιμομαστε 4-5 ωρες μονο?Γιατι για τον επομενο 1-1,5 μηνα λογω τρεξιματων και υποχρεωσεων τις μερες ξεκουρασης τοσο περιπου θα κοιμαμαι(και αν).Θα εχει (σημαντικη)επιπτωση στην μυικη αναπτυξη αυτο?

----------


## beefmeup

> Θα εχει (σημαντικη)επιπτωση στην μυικη αναπτυξη αυτο?


η γνωμη μου ειναι πως οχι..

----------


## terataki

> Eιναι μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την ξεκουραση,ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα και την κανω εδω.
> 
> Τις μερες που δεν εχουμε προπονες,εχουμε θεμα αν κοιμομαστε 4-5 ωρες μονο?Γιατι για τον επομενο 1-1,5 μηνα λογω τρεξιματων και υποχρεωσεων τις μερες ξεκουρασης τοσο περιπου θα κοιμαμαι(και αν).Θα εχει (σημαντικη)επιπτωση στην μυικη αναπτυξη αυτο?


η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι πως ναι...γιατι αν ειχες προπονηση την προηγουμενη μερα και το βραδυ κοιμηθεις 4ωρες πως θα ξεκουραστουν-αναρρωσουν οι μυς?
ας μην ψαχνουμε ομως ψιλους στα αχυρα,κανε ολα τα αλλα σωστα και εισαι οκ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Αντωνης

> η γνωμη μου ειναι πως οχι..


Αρα θεωρεις οτι αυτο που λεγεται οτι το μεγαλυτερο εργο ''χτισιματος'' μυων πραγματωνεται στον υπνο δεν ισχυει?

terataki ευχαριστω και σενα για την απαντηση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Αρα θεωρεις οτι αυτο που λεγεται οτι το μεγαλυτερο εργο ''χτισιματος'' μυων πραγματωνεται στον υπνο δεν ισχυει?
> 
> terataki ευχαριστω και σενα για την απαντηση


Για χτισιμο μυων δεν ξερω, αλλα καποιες ορμονες παραγονται οταν κοιμομαστε. Δεν θυμαμαι ποιες τωρα. Σιγουρα θα επηρεαστει λιγο ο μεταβολισμος σου αλλα εαν συνηθισεις δεν νομιζω να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Αρα θεωρεις οτι αυτο που λεγεται οτι το μεγαλυτερο εργο ''χτισιματος'' μυων πραγματωνεται στον υπνο δεν ισχυει?


εξαρταται τι ρωτησες αρχικα κ τι διαβασες στην απαντηση μου..

εσυ εθεσες ενα πλαισιο χρονικο που στο βαθος ετων προπονησης(που υποθετικα θα κανεις) μαλλον δεν θα παιξει ρολο για την "μυικη αναπτυξη",κ ετσι κ αλλιως δεν εγραψες οτι θα το κανεις καθε μερα αλλα τις οφ μερες.

που σημαινει οτι σε ενα-εναμιση μηνα τι μυικη αναπτυξη θα εχεις που μπορει να σε σαμποταρει η ελειψη υπνου στις μισες (εστω) μερες?

κ παλι ολα αυτα *αν* υποθεσουμε οτι οντως θα σε σαμποταρει..

σαν να ρωτας "αν παρω 15γρ παραπανω πρωτεινη για 1μιση μηνα,θα εχω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα?"

----------


## Αντωνης

> εξαρταται τι ρωτησες αρχικα κ τι διαβασες στην απαντηση μου..
> 
> εσυ εθεσες ενα πλαισιο χρονικο που στο βαθος ετων προπονησης(που υποθετικα θα κανεις) μαλλον δεν θα παιξει ρολο για την "μυικη αναπτυξη",κ ετσι κ αλλιως δεν εγραψες οτι θα το κανεις καθε μερα αλλα τις οφ μερες.
> 
> που σημαινει οτι σε ενα-εναμιση μηνα τι μυικη αναπτυξη θα εχεις που μπορει να σε σαμποταρει η ελειψη υπνου στις μισες (εστω) μερες?
> 
> κ παλι ολα αυτα *αν* υποθεσουμε οτι οντως θα σε σαμποταρει..
> 
> σαν να ρωτας "αν παρω 15γρ παραπανω πρωτεινη για 1μιση μηνα,θα εχω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα?"


Nαι σαφεστατα και λεγοντας μυικη αναπτυξη δεν εννοουσα τιποτα τρελο.
Απλα οταν λεω επιπτωση εννοω αν απο εκει που βαζω 300-500 γρ. μυς σε διαστημα 1,5 μηνα (και αυτο επειδη ειμαι στα τελειωματα του πρωτου χρονου ακομα αρα αρχαριος),με αυτην την ελλιπη ξεκουραση βαλω π.χ 100.Δεν ειναι και καμια τρελη διαφορα,απλα ρωτησα,ενημερωτικα κυριως.
Οπως και να χει ευχαριστω για την απαντηση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Παντως σιγουρα η ανακατασκευη δεν υπαρχει μονο την ιδια η και την επομενη μερα της προπονησης αλλα περιπου για 72 ωρες μετα την ασκηση.Δλδ αν και προσωπικα συμφωνω με τον beef οτι σε εναμιση μηνα,κλαιν μαιν..αν υποθεσουμε οτι αυτο θα γινοταν εφ ορου ζωης τοτε ναι,ισως ειχες μια καθυστερηση στη μυικη αναπτυξη.

----------


## Txc

Καλησπερα! Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση...

Γιατι ειναι απαραιτητο να λαμβανουμε καθημερινα μια ποσοτητα Ω3 και Ω6?
Σε τι μας ωφελουν αυτα τα λιπαρα?

Αν δεν παιρνω συμπληρωμα, τι μπορω να καταναλωσω?

Καρυδια πχ?

Να βαλω καρυδια πριν τον υπνο ξερω γω και για τα λιπαρα και για τα Ω3?

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## deluxe

Εφτιαξα μπιφτεκια μοσχαρισια με βρωμη σημερα μονος μου, αλλα και παλι ενω εβαλα λιγα προσθετα, μου φανηκαν αρκετα σε θερμιδες, και εχουν και σακχαρα.

Λαδι,ξυδι,τριμμενο τυρι,κρεμμυδι,ντοματα,ένα ολοκληρο αυγο.

Φανταζομαι τι βαζουν στα κρεοπωλεια που τα φτιαχνουν και ολο το νερο που βαζω στο ταψι γινεται κιτρινο! Δε ξαναγοραζω ετοιμα μπιφτεκια! Απο εδω και περα μονος μου! Και εφοσον εχουν και αρκετο υδατανθρακα, θα τα φαω μονο με σαλατα!  :01. Wink:

----------


## magavaTOUT

αν καποια μερα στο gym κανουμε μονο αεροβικη ασκηση και γυριζοντας πινουμε σκουπ whey, το επομενο στερεο γευμα με πρωτεινη ειναι παλι μετα απο 45'-50' ?

----------


## the_trooper

Μην πάρεις καν whey. Κάνε κανονικά το επόμενο γεύμα σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## Socratis100

> Κατι για απογευματινο[οχι μετα απο προπονηση]?Βαρεθηκα να τρωω   σαντουιτς ,μαυρο ψωμι,γαλοπουλα τυρι.Κατι που να εχει ιδια αξια με 2 σαντοιτς?Ενα γιαουρτι?ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι γαλα?Μια σαλατα?
> Δεν σκεφτομαι για ογκο και γι γραμμωση.Ανεβαζω κιλα αλλα οσο γινεται πιο καθαρα αλλα πολυ αργα[τωρα θα ξεκινησω και αεροβια οποτε θα παραμεινω λογικα στα κιλα μου[μιας και δεν βαζω γρηγορα κιλα[περιπου 1 κιλο τον μηνα].Επιπλεον για πρωινο τρωω 2 αυγα ολοκληρα,ενα σκοοπ myofusion,γαλα 300ml .Με λιγα λογια θελω να μου δωσετε συμβουλες για τα μιρκα γευματα[πρωι-απογευμα-πριν κοιμηθω].Επιπλεον 5 γευματα την ημερα οταν δεν παω προπονα φτανουν?Οταν παω κανω ακομα 1[μεταπροπονητικο].Πριν κοιμηθω τρωω ενα γιαουρτακι και ενα σοοπ myofusion.


 κανεις???????

----------


## jimas

> βασικα μακρια απο αυτο το πραγμα...κρεμα ειναι και απαπα...το βαζουν εδω σε γλυκα...
> το κοτατζ του λιντλ ειναι το καλυτερο για μενα κ φθηνο...


Πήρα απο το λιντλ το λαιτ. Μπορώ να το συνδυάσω αλειμένο σε μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με γάλα για πρωινό;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> κανεις???????


Υπάρχουν ένα σορό διατροφές ρίξε μια ματιά για να πάρεις ιδέες φίλος,
και ότι απορία έχεις ξανα ρωτάς!

----------


## Giannistzn

> Πήρα απο το λιντλ το λαιτ. Μπορώ να το συνδυάσω αλειμένο σε μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με γάλα για πρωινό;


Με γάλα θα είναι πλεονασμος πρωτεινης. Βάλε κάτι υδατανθρακουχο. Ψωμι που είπες π.χ. ή κουακερ

----------


## jimas

> Με γάλα θα είναι πλεονασμος πρωτεινης. Βάλε κάτι υδατανθρακουχο. Ψωμι που είπες π.χ. ή κουακερ


 :03. Thumb up:  Κατάλαβα. Πρέπει να φαγωθεί μαζί με κάτι που δεν έχει πρωτείνη γιατί απο μόνο του έχει ή είναι πηγή πρωτείνης αν το λέω σωστά.
Και τώρα που το ανέφερες τι συμβαίνει σε περίπτωση πλεονασμού πρωτείνης;
Αν για παράδειγμα αν πίνουμε αρκετό γάλα 1,5% την ημέρα  είναι πλεονασμός;

----------


## gym

> Πήρα απο το λιντλ το λαιτ. Μπορώ να το συνδυάσω αλειμένο σε μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με γάλα για πρωινό;


δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις και κοτατζ και γαλα...τρωγεται ανετα σε ψωμι ναι,αν αυτο ρωτας κιολας...αλλα βγαλε το ενα απο τα γαλακτοκομικα...




> Κατάλαβα. Πρέπει να φαγωθεί μαζί με κάτι που δεν έχει πρωτείνη γιατί απο μόνο του έχει ή είναι πηγή πρωτείνης αν το λέω σωστά.
> Και τώρα που το ανέφερες τι συμβαίνει σε περίπτωση πλεονασμού πρωτείνης;
> Αν για παράδειγμα αν πίνουμε αρκετό γάλα 1,5% την ημέρα  είναι πλεονασμός;


ολα ειναι σχετικα...αναλογα τον στοχο σου,τα κιλα σου και τι θες  να κανεις....και οταν λες αρκετο γαλα ποσο εννοεις?!δηλαδη για μενα η ποσοτητα που πινεις μπορει να ειναι πλεονασμος αλλα για σενα οχι...

----------


## the_trooper

Aκριβώς, να πάρουμε λίγο όγκο θέλουμε όχι να γίνουμε μπουχέσες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimas

> δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις και κοτατζ και γαλα...τρωγεται ανετα σε ψωμι ναι,αν αυτο ρωτας κιολας...αλλα βγαλε το ενα απο τα γαλακτοκομικα...
> 
> 
> 
> ολα ειναι σχετικα...αναλογα τον στοχο σου,τα κιλα σου και τι θες  να κανεις....και οταν λες αρκετο γαλα ποσο εννοεις?!δηλαδη για μενα η ποσοτητα που πινεις μπορει να ειναι πλεονασμος αλλα για σενα οχι...


Πίνω μισό ποτήρι πλήρες με το πρωινό ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι 1,5% κατα τις 11-12 πρωί και ένα ποτήρι απο το ίδιο το βράδυ με μια μεζούρα πρωτείνη και σκέφτομαι να πίνω ένα μπουκαλάκι και το βράδυ τώρα που θα τελειώσει η πρωτείνη μετά το βραδινό αν πεινάω καμιά φορά

----------


## paulakos

> μπα δεν παιζει..
> εκτος ισως αν εννοει ολοκληρο που εκει τα λιπαρα του κροκου μπορει να καθυστερυσουν την πεψη του αλλα κ παλι οχι τοσο..
> αυτος που το ειπε το βασισε πουθενα η ετσι το πεταξε?


Οχι,απλα το ειπε :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ισχυει,τουλαχιστον με αυτα που ξερω εγω πανω στο θεμα.. :01. Unsure: 

αν καποιος αλλος ξερει κατι αλλο..

----------


## pankol

στη γράμμωση επιτρέπεται η ντομάτα στις σαλάτες;
στο άρθρο της διατροφής γράμμωσης λέει για πράσινα λαχανικά ότι θέλουμε...αλλά για ντομάτα δεν αναφέρει.

----------


## gym

> Πίνω μισό ποτήρι πλήρες με το πρωινό ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι 1,5% κατα τις 11-12 πρωί και ένα ποτήρι απο το ίδιο το βράδυ με μια μεζούρα πρωτείνη και σκέφτομαι να πίνω ένα μπουκαλάκι και το βράδυ τώρα που θα τελειώσει η πρωτείνη μετά το βραδινό αν πεινάω καμιά φορά


ναι παιδι μου και το μωρο της φιλης μου πινει μονο γαλα αλλα δεν θα του πω μην πινεις...πρεπει να μεγαλωσει το μικρο,αυτος ειναι ο ''στοχος'' του...

εσυ θα πρεπει να κατσεις μονος σου να βγαλεις την διατροφη σου,τις θερμιδες σου,τα λιπαρα σου,υδατ,πρωτεινη ολα...και μετα αναλογως θα δεις αν εχεις πλεονασμα η οχι...

για μενα πχ αν το επινα αυτο ολο το γαλα,εκτος του οτι θα ημουν στα ορια αναγουλας ,ε ναι...θα ειχα πλεονασμα...εσυ?κοιτα το...μονος σου και μετα βλεπουμε...

----------


## gym

> στη γράμμωση επιτρέπεται η ντομάτα στις σαλάτες;
> στο άρθρο της διατροφής γράμμωσης λέει για πράσινα λαχανικά ότι θέλουμε...αλλά για ντομάτα δεν αναφέρει.


τετοιες λεπτομερειες θα τις σκεφτεις αν εισαι η αγωνιστικος η γενικα εισαι σε πολυ χαμηλο ποσοστο λιπους και θες να κατεβεις κι αλλο και την ψαχνεις γενικα...
οποτε φαε και ντοματα...δεν σου κανει κακο...

----------


## pankol

κομπλε, γιατι καλοκαιρι χωρις ντοματα δεν παλευεται!!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## gym

> κομπλε, γιατι καλοκαιρι χωρις ντοματα δεν παλευεται!!!



χαχα...καταλαβα,,,αλλος ντοματικος!να φας...και αγγουρι μεσα να φας!μην φοβασαι!μην κοιτας το δεντρο μονο ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panosss

> κομπλε, γιατι καλοκαιρι χωρις ντοματα δεν παλευεται!!!


Αννοείται ρε φίλε.
Ελλάδα, καλοκαιράκι και χωρίς ντομάτα δεν γίνεται με τίποτα!
Εγώ τρώω απίστευτες ποσότητες

----------


## Giannistzn

> Μια ντομάτα μέτριου μεγέθους (148 γραμμαρίων) έχει 35 θερμίδες. Δεν περιέχει χοληστερόλη, σχεδόν καθόλου νάτριο ούτε κορεσμένα λίπη. Για τους λόγους αυτούς φαίνεται άμεσα η ωφελιμότητα της για την πρόληψη και αντιμετώπιση της ψηλής πίεσης, των καρδιοπαθειών και της παχυσαρκίας.
> 
> Η ντομάτα περιέχει επίσης βιταμίνες Α και C, σίδηρο, κάλιο και ασβέστιο. Οι πρωτεΐνες μιας ντομάτας μέτριου μεγέθους ανέρχονται στο 1 γρ. *τα ζάχαρα στα 4 γρ*. Και οι φυτικές ίνες ανέρχονται στο 1 γρ. γεγονός που δείχνει τη χρησιμότητα της ντομάτας στην καταπολέμηση της δυσκοιλιότητας.
> 
> http://www.medlook.net/pummaro/axia.asp



Ειχε γινει μια ψιλοσυζητηση για την ντοματα μερικες σελιδες πισω. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## jannous44

τι διαφορα εχει το *Γενικες Ερωτησεις Διατροφης ΙΙ* απο το *Γενικες Ερωτησεις Διατροφης Ι*?  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lef

> τι διαφορα εχει το *Γενικες Ερωτησεις Διατροφης ΙΙ* απο το *Γενικες Ερωτησεις Διατροφης Ι*?


απλα γεμισε το πρωτο  thread και ανοιξε 2ο αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## exkaliber

1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και 2 σκουπ(100 γρ) βρωμη στο σεικερ με 350-400 ml γαλα
μια μικρη χουφτα σταφιδες και μια κανονικη χουφτα αμυγδαλα
και μια μπανανα

μαζι μ αυτα παιρνω μια alive και 2 elastamin,και απο βδομαδα ισως και 2-3 Ω3


τι ωρα πρεπει να το βαλω αυτο για να μπορω να φαω και στις 8 πρωινο αυγα στην σχολη???

----------


## Devil

> ρωταω τι ωρα να τρωω αυτο το πρωινο,για να μπορω να τρωω και στις 8 στην σχολη αυγα
> 
> βασικα εινια καλο? να αλλαξω τπτ??


επιτηδες το κανεις??? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


ξερω εγω.... οτι ωρα σε βολευει....  κανα 2-3 ωρες πριν λογικα....

----------


## jimmy007

Nα ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι.. Η αυξημένη πρόσληψη καλίου(χωρίς αυξημένη πρόσληψη νατρίου) σε άτομο με ποσοστό λίπους περίπου 10% παρατηρούμε θόλωμα?

----------


## jimas

Τι μπορώ να τρώω το απόγευμα πριν τη δουλειά κατά τις 5 περίπου δυο ώρες μετά το μεσημεριανό μέχρι τις 9 που θα σχολάσω για να πάω στις 9:30 προπόνηση;
Σκέφτομαι για μια φέτα ψωμί ολικής με κοτατζ και κατά τις 8:30 ενα μικρό σαντουιτσάκι  με γαλοπούλα για να έχω καύσιμα στην προπόνηση ώστε το βράδυ μετά την προπόνηση να πιώ ενα γάλα μιας που κοιμάμαι σε σχετικά λίγη ώρα.

----------


## exkaliber

> επιτηδες το κανεις???
> 
> 
> ....


ωχ σωστα 
ξεχαστηκα  :01. Mr. Green: 

τοσο πολυ πριν δεν μπορω να ξυπναω με τπτ,το πολυ να το βαλω στις 6:30
να σου πω,αν δε βαζω πρωτεινη,μπορω να τα βαλω πιο κοντα??

----------


## terataki

> Nα ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι.. Η αυξημένη πρόσληψη καλίου(χωρίς αυξημένη πρόσληψη νατρίου) σε άτομο με ποσοστό λίπους περίπου 10% παρατηρούμε θόλωμα?


φτασε πρωτα 6% λιπος και μετα κοιτα αν εισαι θολος

----------


## exkaliber

> Τι μπορώ να τρώω το απόγευμα πριν τη δουλειά κατά τις 5 περίπου δυο ώρες μετά το μεσημεριανό μέχρι τις 9 που θα σχολάσω για να πάω στις 9:30 προπόνηση;
> Σκέφτομαι για μια φέτα ψωμί ολικής με κοτατζ και κατά τις 8:30 ενα μικρό σαντουιτσάκι  με γαλοπούλα για να έχω καύσιμα στην προπόνηση ώστε το βράδυ μετά την προπόνηση να πιώ ενα γάλα μιας που κοιμάμαι σε σχετικά λίγη ώρα.



πρωτεινη με βρωμη

----------


## Devil

> Nα ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι.. Η αυξημένη πρόσληψη καλίου(χωρίς αυξημένη πρόσληψη νατρίου) σε άτομο με ποσοστό λίπους περίπου 10% παρατηρούμε θόλωμα?


το αντιθετο λογικα....

----------


## jimas

> πρωτεινη με βρωμη


Αν δεν έχω πρωτείνη; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

^επιλογή για ένα κανονικό γεύμα στις 6 δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## exkaliber

> Αν δεν έχω πρωτείνη;


που πας ανθρωπε μου χωρις πρωτεινη?  :01. Mr. Green: 
δεν ξερω,τι να σου πω?

----------


## Devil

> ωχ σωστα 
> ξεχαστηκα 
> 
> τοσο πολυ πριν δεν μπορω να ξυπναω με τπτ,το πολυ να το βαλω στις 6:30
> να σου πω,αν δε βαζω πρωτεινη,μπορω να τα βαλω πιο κοντα??


αν μπορεις να τα φας και σε διαστημα λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα.... φατα... νο προμπλεμ.... το στομαχι σου αν θα αντεξει ειναι το ζητημα.....

----------


## Devil

> Αν δεν έχω πρωτείνη;


τονος,γαλοπουλα,αυγα....

----------


## exkaliber

> αν μπορεις να τα φας και σε διαστημα λιγοτερο απο μια ωρα.... φατα... νο προμπλεμ.... το στομαχι σου αν θα αντεξει ειναι το ζητημα.....


εννοεις με πρωτεινη και βρωμη ή χωρις την πρωτεινη?  :02. Smile: 

μπερδευτηκα  :01. Mr. Green: 


'

----------


## Devil

> εννοεις με πρωτεινη και βρωμη ή χωρις την πρωτεινη? 
> 
> μπερδευτηκα 
> 
> 
> '


με πρωτεινη εννοω...

----------


## exkaliber

> με πρωτεινη εννοω...


οκ
τωρα το πιασα

ενταξει,το χουμε συζητησει και παλιοτερα,δεν συμφερω οταν εχω αποριες  :01. Mr. Green: 


σου χω πει ποσο σε αγαπαω ε?  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jimmy007

> το αντιθετο λογικα....


Bασικά, τα κατιόντα καλίου στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία μπαίνουν μέσα στο κύτταρο μέσω της αντλίας καλίου/νατρίου. Με αυτό τον τρόπο τα κύτταρα φαίνονται μεγαλύτερα(λόγω υγρών). Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται και με τα κύτταρα του λιπώδη ιστού?

----------


## deluxe

Τι λετε για αυτον τον πινακα; Ειναι σωστος; Το απαχο πιο πανω απο τα υπολοιπα; Τα κρεατα τοσο κατω;

----------


## Nico Cárdenas

λιγο κουφο μου φαίνετε το πινακάκι... 

"Με 100 βαθμολογείτε η τροφή που είναι πλούσια σε βιταμίνες και πρωτείνη"

ΜΕ έχει μπρεδεψει... :01. Razz:

----------


## ska

Στηθος κοτοπουλου 39....και κομποστα 37 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  αμα το διαβασει αυτο καποιος που δεν ξερει απο υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινη θα νομιζει οτι πανω κατω το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι η κομποστα και το στηθος

----------


## lila_1

Που το βρήκες αυτό???
Ρε μη διαβάζεις περιοδικά για 50άρες θείτσες....

Μία σκέτη παπαριά είναι ο πίνακας, να χει το Vita να γεμίζει τις σελίδες του.

----------


## deluxe

O nuval ειναι δεικτης που δειχνει ποσο θρεπτικη ειναι μια τροφη. Αν καταλαβα καλα, οχι σε πρωτεϊνες, αλλα γενικοτερα σε βιταμινες και αντιοξειδωτικα.

http://www.nuval.com

----------


## Giannistzn

deluxe, προσωπικα το θεωρω ανουσιο. Αφου ξερουμε οτι ολα τα λαχανικα ειναι ευεργετικα για τον οργανισμο, δεν υπαρχει λογος να το ψαχνουμε τοσο πολυ... 

Καροτακια, μπροκολο, κουνουπιδι, χορτα, ροκα, μαρουλι και πολλα αλλα ειναι αριστες τροφες. Τωρα οσον αφορα πηγες υδ/κα και πρωτεΐνων, πιστευω πως παιζει ρολο πως θα τα μαγειρεψει κανεις.

Εαν εχεις ενα σωστο μετρο και μια καλη διατροφη (χωρις απειρα λαδια, βουτυρα, κρεμες γαλακτος, σαλτες) πιστευω οτι ο πινακας αυτος ειναι η λεπτομερεια της λεπτομερειας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

Α διαολε ξεχασα να γραψω οτι στις φαστεδ προπονες (και γενικα) δεν παω πανω απο 5 ρεπς. Απ οτι εχω δει με φαστεδ προπονες δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στις λιγες ρεπς, το αντιθετο, αλλα με τις πολλες (8+) υπαρχει κοπωση εντονη.
Ειχαμε μια συζητηση με εναν παουερ λιφτερ που εκανε νηστικος το 2008 καπου εκει, θα ψαξω να τις βρω ειχε χρησιμα συμπερασματα. 

μεχρι να προσαρμοστεις, τα ενζυμα χωνευσης και betaine HCL ή μηλοξυδο σε νερο βοηθανε πολυ.




> πως το γνωριζεις αυτο?


δε το γμωριζει γιατι δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο. 

Η επιστημονικη αποψη http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-n...a-single-meal/

επισης η πρωτεινη ειναι δυσκολο να αποθηκευτει ως λιπος http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...torage-qa.html

και η δικη μου 



> Τωρα για την περισσεια πρωτεινης.... ποση απορροφαται πρεπει να εξεταστουν
> Α. ειδος πρωτεινης, αλλη βιολογικη αξια, αλλο ΤΕΦ, αλλη ταχυτητα απορροφησης . Επισης, η παρουσια ενζυμων ειναι βασικη, αλλο κρεας στο ψυγειο, αλλο κρεα νωπο, αλλο κρεας που εχει αφεθει να σητεψει, σητεμμα=αυξηση ενζυμων
> Β. Ατομο
> 1. Ηλικια ατομου (εκκριση γαστρικων οξεων, παγκρεατικων ενζυμων, τιμες τεστοστερονης, τιμες προβιοτικων ενζυμων στο λεπτο εντερο, τιμες pH λεπτου εντερου-στομαχιου) και αλλα
> 2. μυικη μαζα (ισως συμφωνα με τα οσα γραφουν περισσοτερη μυικη μαζα περισσοτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση) ( πως συνδεεται απορροφηση και πρωτεινοσυνθεση δε το ξερω, δλδ αν καποιος μπορει να υποστηριξει μεγαλυτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση θα εχει και μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση)
> 3. αν ισχυει το παραπανω τοτε εξαρταται ανα ατομο και το ποσοστο μυικων ινων ταχειας-βραδυας συσπασης
> 4. ποσο συχνα τρωει μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης, αν αυτες συνδυαζονται με φυτικες ινες, λιπος. καθε ποση ωρα τρωει, ειναι ισες ή ανισες ποσοτητες. Ερευνες δειχνουν ,μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση-πρωτεινοσυνθεση με ανισες.
> 
> αυτα εχω προχειρα στο μυαλο μου


 επισης, πρεπει να δουμε τι πρωτεινη και ποση ωρα θα κανει να χωνευτει και μετα να δουμε την απορροφηση στο λεπτο-παχυ εντερο κτλ κτλ.

Προσωπικα τρωω γυρω στα 50γρ πρωτεινης πρε και 130-190 ποστ σε 2.5-3.5 ωρες. 




> Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι το να χάσεις μυική μάζα είναι αστείο με επαρκή λήψη πρωτεινών, εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι με την IF  θα υπάρχει αυξημένη έκκριση αυξητικής ορμόνης...


η αυξηση ειναι αστεια, μηδαμινη, ακομα και αν κανεις νηστικος. Υπαρχουν καποια αρθρα στο λεανγκεινς απο νεες ερευνες που λενε για βελτιωση στο σακχαρο και στη αυξητικη ορμονη, αλλα ειναι ουμπλα ουμπλα.
Τα πραγματικα ωφελη ειναι λειτουργιες περιφερικου νευρικου συστηματος, αυξηση στην ευαισθησια ινσουλινης (που γινεται και με το συνηθη τροπο, με προσεγμενη διαιατα), αυξημενη χωνευση και χρηση της πρωτεινης (ο οργανισμος μπαινει σε διαδικασια ανακυκλωσης καποιων πραγματακιων και ετσι γλυτωνει αμινοξεα).
 Τωρα υπαρχουν καποιοι μυθοι βουντου, του στυλ, εχεις τις περισσοτερες θερμιδες μεταπροπονητικα οποτε και εχει πιο γρηγορη αποθεραπεια. Μεσα στη μερα εισαι και σε θερμιδικη ελλειψη (οποτε εχεις λιπολυση και αυξημενη πρωτεινοδιασπαση βεβαιως βεβαιως) και σε θερμιδικη περισσια οποτε εισαι σε αναβολικο περιβαλλον κτλ κτλ. Δεν εχεις ορεξη για τσιτς κά τετοια.

Εχεις απειροελαχιστες διαφορες αν κανεις 6 γευματα, αν κανεις 3 ή αν κανεις ΙΦ ή αν κανεις κετο. Τα παντα εχουν να κανουν με εξατομικευση και πως μπορεις να αποδωσεις καλυτερα, ολα εχουν τα υπερ και τα κατα τους. Προσωπικα οταν τρωω, θελω να τρωω. Οταν ετρωγα 4 γευματα των 600 θερμιδων δε μπορουσα να δουλεψω, σταματαγα ξεκιναγα, μαγειρευα, επλενα πιατα, σταματαγα ξεκιναγα.
Με την ΙΦ δουλευω χωρις σταματημο μεχρι το απογευμα. Και ολο το βραδυ τρωω ασταματητα και ξεκουραζομαι. Ειμαι σε λειτουργια "μαχης"-ειμαι σε λειτουργια ξεκουρασης και χωνευσης.

Μπορει καποιος να ενθουσιαστει αρχικα διαβαζωντας κριτικες κτλ, αλλα ειναι καπου υπερενθουσιασμος.


Παντως η νηστεια δε "τρωει" μυς, επισης ακομα και μεχρι το 70ωρο, ο μεταβολισμος ανεβαινει και μετα κατεβαζει αποτομα πολυ για να συντηρηθει.

The protein-retaining effects of growth hormone during fasting involve inhibition of muscle-protein breakdown.
N?rrelund H, Nair KS, J?rgensen JO, Christiansen JS, M?ller N.

Medical Department M, Aarhus Kommunehospital, Denmark. helenenorrelund@dadlnet.dk

The metabolic response to fasting involves a series of hormonal and metabolic adaptations leading to protein conservation. An increase in the serum level of growth hormone (GH) during fasting has been well substantiated. The present study was designed to test the hypothesis that GH may be a principal mediator of protein conservation during fasting and to assess the underlying mechanisms. Eight normal subjects were examined on four occasions: 1) in the basal postabsorptive state (basal), 2) after 40 h of fasting (fast), 3) after 40 h of fasting with somatostatin suppression of GH (fast-GH), and 4) after 40 h of fasting with suppression of GH and exogenous GH replacement (fast+GH). The two somatostatin experiments were identical in terms of hormone replacement (except for GH), meaning that somatostatin, insulin, glucagon and GH were administered for 28 h; during the last 4 h, substrate metabolism was investigated. Compared with the GH administration protocol, IGF-I and free IGF-I decreased 35 and 70%, respectively, during fasting without GH. Urinary urea excretion and serum urea increased when participants fasted without GH (urea excretion: basal 392 +/- 44, fast 440 +/- 32, fast-GH 609 +/- 76, and fast+GH 408 +/- 36 mmol/24 h, P < 0.05; serum urea: basal 4.6 +/- 0.1, fast 6.2 +/- 0.1, fast-GH 7.0 +/- 0.2, and fast+GH 4.3 +/- 0.2 mmol/1, P < 0.01). There was a net release of phenylalanine across the forearm, and the negative phenylalanine balance was higher during fasting with GH suppression (balance: basal 9 +/- 3, fast 15 +/- 6, fast-GH 17 +/- 4, and fast+GH 11 +/- 5 nmol/min, P < 0.05). Muscle-protein breakdown was increased among participants who fasted without GH (phenylalanine rate of appearance: basal 17 +/- 4, fast 26 +/- 9, fast-GH 33 +/- 7, fast+GH 25 +/- 6 nmol/min, P < 0.05). Levels of free fatty acids and oxidation of lipid decreased during fasting without GH (P < 0.01). In summary, we find that suppression of GH during fasting leads to a 50% increase in urea-nitrogen excretion, together with an increased net release and appearance rate of phenylalanine across the forearm. These results demonstrate that GH-possibly by maintenance of circulating concentrations of free IGF-I--is a decisive component of protein conservation during fasting and provide evidence that the underlying mechanism involves a decrease in muscle protein breakdown.

link: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...ubmed_RVDocSum

----------


## Devil

ναι αυτο για plers το εχω ακουσει...  ειναι αρκετα ατομα που κανουν warrior.... 

πολλοι που κανουν IF κανουν προπονησεις raw.... εκει εχω την απορεια πως σκ@τ@ την παλευουν.... οπου παιζουν με rest-pause... sets των 60'' και διαφορες αλλες @@....

αυτο δεν το περιμενα με την μελετη... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## terataki

ξερει κανεις ποσες θερμιδες εχει η κοκα κολα light και ποσες η zero? thx

----------


## arisfwtis

η zero εχει 0,2 cal στα 100ml

για την λαιτ δεν ξερω

----------


## terataki

> η zero εχει 0,2 cal στα 100ml
> 
> για την λαιτ δεν ξερω


δηλαδη περιεχει υποκαταστατο ζαχαρης και οχι ζαχαρη  :01. Unsure:

----------


## arisfwtis

ασπαρταμη νομιζω εχει

----------


## terataki

thx  :01. Smile:

----------


## deluxe

Ποια η γνωμη σας για τα γλυκαντικα της natreen; Πηρα αυτο με τα δισκια για να βαζω 1,2 στον καφε, οταν βγαινω εξω.

Sweeteners (Cyclamic acid, saccharin) Sodium Hydrogen Carbonate.

Το κυκλαμικο οξυ λενε οτι ειναι απαγορευμενο στην Αμερικη, αλλα εκει επιτρεπεται η ασπαρταμη. Γενικα τι παιζει;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beatshooter

Η ασπαρταμη τι κακο εχει?

Γενικα παχαινουν αυτα τα γλυκαντικα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## deluxe

Εχουν 0 θερμιδες, δε ξερω αν παχαινουν με καποιο αλλο τροπο. Αλλα θελω να μαθω εαν ειναι καλο για τον οργανισμο το natreen. Δε βρισκω κατι το παραξενο, απλα ρωταω για επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## beatshooter

> Εχουν 0 θερμιδες, δε ξερω αν παχαινουν με καποιο αλλο τροπο. Αλλα θελω να μαθω εαν ειναι καλο για τον οργανισμο το natreen. Δε βρισκω κατι το παραξενο, απλα ρωταω για επιβεβαιωση.


Ολο ξεχνω να παρω τετοια γλυκαντικα(καντερελ κτλ)...Και μ αυτα κ μ αυτα εχω να πιω καφε κανα 20μερο :01. Sad: 

Λογικα η με μετρο χρηση τους δεν νομιζω να βλαπτει

----------


## Eddie

> Η ασπαρταμη τι κακο εχει?
> 
> Γενικα παχαινουν αυτα τα γλυκαντικα?


Τα γλυκαντικα δεν εχουν θερμιδες,απλως η ασπαρταμη σε πολυ μεγαλες δοσεις θεωρειται καρκινογονα.Δοκιμασε στεβια αν θελεις που δεν εχει τετοια θεματα..

----------


## lef

αυτο περνω εγω απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα
2-3 ταμπς στην φραπα και ειναι κομπλε

----------


## terataki

> αυτο περνω εγω απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα
> 2-3 ταμπς στην φραπα και ειναι κομπλε


εχει καλη γευση?

----------


## lef

> εχει καλη γευση?


ναι ρε συ
το εχω παρει αρκετες φορες το συγκεκριμενο
ειχα παρει και σκονη αλλα ετσι την εχω αφησει..πολυ φαρμακιλα

----------


## terataki

> ναι ρε συ
> το εχω παρει αρκετες φορες το συγκεκριμενο
> ειχα παρει και σκονη αλλα ετσι την εχω αφησει..πολυ φαρμακιλα


ποσο κανει? φαρμακειο εχει?

----------


## lef

> ποσο κανει? φαρμακειο εχει?


10ε
δεν νομιζω ρε συ αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει κιολας
θα το βρεις σιγουρα σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα

----------


## terataki

> 10ε
> δεν νομιζω ρε συ αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει κιολας
> θα το βρεις σιγουρα σε μαγαζι με βιολογικα


 :03. Thumb up:  θνξ

----------


## dionisos

> ναι ρε συ
> το εχω παρει αρκετες φορες το συγκεκριμενο
> ειχα παρει και σκονη αλλα ετσι την εχω αφησει..πολυ φαρμακιλα


Δηλαδή σε ταμπλέτα έχει άλλη γεύση απ'ότι σε σκόνη?

----------


## lef

> Δηλαδή σε ταμπλέτα έχει άλλη γεύση απ'ότι σε σκόνη?


εγω πηρα να δοκιμασω πρασινη σκονη.μακρια..
καμια σχεση με τις ταμπλετες
νομιζω ομως οτι υπαρχει και ασπρη σκονη..απλα και ωραια να ειναι δεν βολευει καφε εξω απο το σπιτι

----------


## dionisos

> εγω πηρα να δοκιμασω πρασινη σκονη.μακρια..
> καμια σχεση με τις ταμπλετες
> νομιζω ομως οτι υπαρχει και ασπρη σκονη..απλα και ωραια να ειναι δεν βολευει καφε εξω απο το σπιτι


Έχω δοκιμάσει και άσπρη σκόνη και πράσινη δε μου άρεσαν καθόλου!

----------


## lef

> Έχω δοκιμάσει και άσπρη σκόνη και πράσινη δε μου άρεσαν καθόλου!


κανε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια με τις ταμπλετες
νομιζω οτι θα σου αρεσουν :08. Toast:

----------


## dionisos

> κανε μια τελευταια προσπαθεια με τις ταμπλετες
> νομιζω οτι θα σου αρεσουν


Ίσως δοκιμάσω αν και έχω συνηθίσει και τα πίνω σκέτα όλα τα ροφήματα!

----------


## deluxe

> Ποια η γνωμη σας για τα γλυκαντικα της natreen; Πηρα αυτο με τα δισκια για να βαζω 1,2 στον καφε, οταν βγαινω εξω.
> 
> Sweeteners (Cyclamic acid, saccharin) Sodium Hydrogen Carbonate.
> 
> Το κυκλαμικο οξυ λενε οτι ειναι απαγορευμενο στην Αμερικη, αλλα εκει επιτρεπεται η ασπαρταμη. Γενικα τι παιζει;


Εχουμε καμμια πληροφορηση;

----------


## Eddie

> ναι ρε συ
> το εχω παρει αρκετες φορες το συγκεκριμενο
> ειχα παρει και σκονη αλλα ετσι την εχω αφησει..πολυ φαρμακιλα


Ρε δε σου ειπα,το πηρα κι εγω τελικα!!Αλλα τα ιδια μου φαινεται..χαχαχαχα!Βαζω 2 χαπακια και μια κουταλια ζαχαρη  :08. Turtle: 




> εγω πηρα να δοκιμασω πρασινη σκονη.μακρια..
> καμια σχεση με τις ταμπλετες
> νομιζω ομως οτι υπαρχει και ασπρη σκονη..απλα και ωραια να ειναι δεν βολευει καφε εξω απο το σπιτι


Γιατι δε βολευει??Σε φακελακια του 1γρ ειναι ρε..τα βαζεις στην τσεπη και εισαι ετοιμος.

Λεω να δοκιμασω 4-5 χαπακια μπας και φτιαξει η κατασταση..τι λες?? :08. Turtle:

----------


## lef

> Ρε δε σου ειπα,το πηρα κι εγω τελικα!!Αλλα τα ιδια μου φαινεται..χαχαχαχα!Βαζω 2 χαπακια και μια κουταλια ζαχαρη 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατι δε βολευει??Σε φακελακια του 1γρ ειναι ρε..τα βαζεις στην τσεπη και εισαι ετοιμος.
> 
> Λεω να δοκιμασω 4-5 χαπακια μπας και φτιαξει η κατασταση..τι λες??


δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω για να σου κοψω την ζαχαρη :01. Mr. Green: 
εγω σε σχεση με την πρασινη σκονη ξετρελαθηκα με τις ταμπλετες.τωρα τις εχω συνηθισει κιολας οποτε κομπλε
την σκονη την ειχα παρει χυμα εγω ρε απο μαγαζι με βιολογικα δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει και σε φακελακια
τι να πω δοκιμασε να βαλεις περισσοτερες.εγω 2-3 βαζω.σαν τωρα ενα πραγμα που εχω κανει ενα βαρελι φραπα :01. Razz:

----------


## jannous44

σε περιπτωσεις που εχουμε κοψει γαλακτοκομικα. για τελευταιο γευμα ημερας τι θα ηταν καλο να βαλουμε? cottage? η και αυτο κατατασετε στη κατηγορια αυτη? και αυτο ειναι ομως ακριβο. αρα παμε στο κλασικο νερο+whey+αμυγδαλα? κ αν εχω κοψει και τα αμυγδαλα?. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Αμυγδαλα γιατι να κοψεις? Στη χειροτερη εαν δεν θες να βαλεις γιαουρτι ή cottage (αποτι ειχα διαβασει εχει φθηνο στο lidl) θα πρεπει να παρεις μια καζεΐνη νομιζω. 

Η γουει ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης αρα πιστευω οτι δεν κανει καλη δουλεια το βραδυ..

----------


## arisfwtis

γιατι να κοψεις γαλακτοκομικα και να πινεις σκονη πρωτεινη αφου και αυτες εχουν λακτοζη

----------


## beatshooter

Ειπα στην κοπελια να μου παρει 2 τριαδες γιαουρτια.....Κια μου φερνει κατι βιταλαιν με ροδακινο κ κερασι(εγω εννοουσα να παρει κανονικα Ολυμπος).

Συστατικα ανα κυπελο

105 kcal
11,6g protein
12,6gr υδατανθρακας εν των οποιων 11.2gr σακχαρα

Τι στο καλο ειναι οντως ψηλα τα σακχαρα η τσαμπα εχω τρελαθει? :01. Sad:

----------


## Panosss

Φυσικά και είναι, αφου έχουν γλυκαντικές ουσίες και φρούτα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ειπα στην κοπελια να μου παρει 2 τριαδες γιαουρτια.....Κια μου φερνει κατι βιταλαιν με ροδακινο κ κερασι(εγω εννοουσα να παρει κανονικα Ολυμπος).
> 
> Συστατικα ανα κυπελο
> 
> 105 kcal
> 11,6g protein
> 12,6gr υδατανθρακας εν των οποιων 11.2gr σακχαρα
> 
> Τι στο καλο ειναι οντως ψηλα τα σακχαρα η τσαμπα εχω τρελαθει?


 αφου πηρε αυτα,το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να τα τρως στο πρωινο σου

----------


## beatshooter

Η πρωινο οπως λες η prework θα τα δουλεψω

γυναικες ουτε μια σωστη δλεια

----------


## Giannis12

> σε περιπτωσεις που εχουμε κοψει γαλακτοκομικα. για τελευταιο γευμα ημερας τι θα ηταν καλο να βαλουμε? cottage? η και αυτο κατατασετε στη κατηγορια αυτη? και αυτο ειναι ομως ακριβο. αρα παμε στο κλασικο νερο+whey+αμυγδαλα? κ αν εχω κοψει και τα αμυγδαλα?.


Γιατί να κόψεις τα γαλακτοκομικά? είναι υψηλά σε πρωτείνη.
Το cottage και αυτό γαλακτοκομικό είναι φυσικά.
Το  καλύτερο βραδινό για εμένα είναι το στραγγιστό 2% είτε σε γράμμωση είτε σε όγκο.

Whey, την απορροφά γρήγορα ο οργανισμός σου και δεν συνιστάτε για βραδινό καθώς χρειάζεσαι πρωτείνη αργής απορρόφησης καθ'όλη διάρκεια του ύπνου.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Η πρωινο οπως λες η prework θα τα δουλεψω
> 
> γυναικες ουτε μια σωστη δλεια


 γιατι pre?δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερα οταν εχει σακχαρα

----------


## terataki

γαλακτοκομικα=ασβεστιο=μεγαλυτερη καυση λιπους

----------


## dionisos

> γαλακτοκομικα=ασβεστιο=μεγαλυτερη καυση λιπους


Αυτό από που προκύπτει?

----------


## terataki

> Αυτό από που προκύπτει?


ειχα διαβασει μια ερευνα.μολις την ξαναβρω θα την ποσταρω

----------


## Eddie

> Αυτό από που προκύπτει?


Ε..ολο και καποια μελετη θα υπαρχει..που μπορει να λεει κιολας οτι οσο περισσοτερα γαλακτοκομικα τρως,τοσο περισσοτερο ασβεστιο,αρα μεγαλυτερη καυση λιπους..  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> ειχα διαβασει μια ερευνα.μολις την ξαναβρω θα την ποσταρω


καμια απο αυτες...?

*Diet induced thermogenesis, fat oxidation and food intake following sequential meals: Influence of calcium and vitamin D.*

Chan She Ping-Delfos W, Soares M.
Curtin Health Innovation Research Institute, Curtin University of Technology, GPO Box U1987, Perth, WA 6845, Australia.
*Abstract*

BACKGROUND & AIMS: The mechanisms linking dietary calcium and vitamin D to body weight regulation require confirmation.
METHODS: Eleven  subjects, aged (mean ± SEM) 54 ± 1.2 y and BMI 31 ± 2.4  kg/m(2),  participated in a randomised within-subject, sequential meal  protocol  comparing a low calcium trial (LCT) to an isoenergetic high  calcium  trial (HCT). *Diet induced thermogenesis (DIT)*, *fat oxidation rates  (FOR)*,  serum leptin, subjective feelings of hunger/satiety were measured  at  fasting and hourly over 8 h. Spontaneous food intake at a buffet and   over the following 30 h was recorded. Postprandial responses,   calculated as change (Δ) from baseline for each meal, were analysed by   paired t-tests and 2 × 2 repeated measures ANOVA.
RESULTS: HCT  resulted in lesser suppression of ΔFOR (p = 0.02) and a  significantly  greater DIT (p = 0.01). Further, the buffet to dinner  interval was  prolonged (p = 0. 083) and reported 24 h energy intake  following this  trial was significantly reduced (p = 0.017). ∆leptin  following HCT but  not LCT was negatively related to 24 h fat intake (r =  -0.81,  p = 0.016).
CONCLUSIONS: *Hig**her  calcium and vitamin D intake at a  breakfast meal acutely increased  postprandial FOR and DIT over two  successive meals, and reduced  spontaneous energy intake in the  subsequent 24 h period.* Australian New  Zealand Clinical Trials Registry (ANZCTR) number: ACTRN12609000418279.
Copyright © 2010 Elsevier Ltd and European Society for Clinical Nutrition and Metabolism. All rights reserved.
PMID: 21276644 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]


*Effect of calcium from dairy and dietary supplements on faecal fat excretion: a meta-analysis of randomized controlled trials.*


Christensen R, Lorenzen JK, Svith CR, Bartels EM, Melanson EL, Saris WH, Tremblay A, Astrup A.
The Parker Institute, Musculoskeletal Statistics Unit, Frederiksberg Hospital, Frederiksberg, Denmark.
*Abstract*

Observational  studies have found that dietary calcium intake is  inversely related to  body weight and body fat mass. One explanatory  mechanism is that dietary  calcium increases faecal fat excretion. To  examine the effect of  calcium from dietary supplements or dairy  products on quantitative  faecal fat excretion, we performed a  systematic review with  meta-analysis. We included randomized,  controlled trials of calcium  (supplements or dairy) in healthy  subjects, where faecal fat excretion  was measured. Meta-analyses used  random-effects models with changes in  faecal fat excreted expressed as  standardized mean differences, as the  studies assessed the same outcome  but measured in different ways. An  increased calcium intake resulted  in increased excretion of faecal fat  by a standardized mean difference  of 0.99 (95% confidence intervals:  0.63-1.34; P < 0.0001; expected  to correspond to approximately 2g  day(-1)) with moderate heterogeneity  (I(2) = 49.5%) indicating some  inconsistency in trial outcomes.  However, the dairy trials showed  homogeneous outcomes (I(2)=0%)  indicating consistency among these  trials. We estimated that increasing  the dairy calcium intake by 1241 mg  day(-1) resulted in an increase in  faecal fat of 5.2 (1.6-8.8) g  day(-1). In conclusion, dietary calcium  has the potential to increase  faecal fat excretion to an extent that  could be relevant for prevention  of weight (re-)gain. Long-term studies  are required to establish its  potential contribution.

----------


## terataki

απτο leangains ειναι αυτη? γιατι εκει νομιζω πρεπει να την βρηκα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> απτο leangains ειναι αυτη? γιατι εκει νομιζω πρεπει να την βρηκα


α δεν ξερω.... δεν την πηρα απο εκει....

----------


## terataki

> α δεν ξερω.... δεν την πηρα απο εκει....


στο leangains πρεπει να την ειχα διαβασει

----------


## giannis64

να ανεβασω και εγω καποιες που λενε το αντιθετο?

----------


## terataki

> να ανεβασω και εγω καποιες που λενε το αντιθετο?


γιατι οχι? ανταλλαγη αποψεων κανουμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## magavaTOUT

ποσα γραμμαρια καλων λιπαρων πρεπει να παιρνουμε ημερησιως? ξερω ειναι καπως γενικη ερωτηση αλλα ψαχνω απαντηση  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Αναλογα, παιζεις περιπου στο 15-30% των θερμιδων σου στο περιπου.

----------


## beatshooter

> γιατι pre?δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερα οταν εχει σακχαρα


Που θα προτεινες να τα τρωω αυτα?Μονο πρωινο?

----------


## gmalamos

Παιδες τα βραστα κολοκυθακια ειναι χαμηλα σε υδατανθρακες?Ψαχνω διατροφικη αξια αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι.Για κετωση το λεω. :01. Unsure:

----------


## arisfwtis

γραψε squash στον nutritiondata και θα τα χει τα βραστα σε μια απο τις κατηγοριες  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## gmalamos

> γραψε squash στον nutritiondata και θα τα χει τα βραστα σε μια απο τις κατηγοριες


ok κομπλε ειναι..
Nutritional value per 100 g 

Carbohydrates 	3.4 g
- Dietary fiber 	1.1 g
Fat 	0.2 g
Protein 	1.2 g
Water 	95 g
Riboflavin (Vit. B2) 	0.14 mg (9%)
Vitamin C 	17 mg (28%)
Potassium 	262 mg (6%)

Νερακι του θεου..Αντε μανιταρια σαλατες κολοκυθια μπας κ ξεγελασουμε τι πεινα μας.

----------


## arisfwtis

αν και λιγο οφ

μια καλη συνταγη για κετωση ειναι η εξης

4 αυγα ολοκληρα 4 υδ
μπλε τυρι 100 γρ 1 υδ
γαλοπουλα κανα 2 φετες

και μετα ριξε καυτερη,μανιταρια κρεμυδακι

θα με θυμηθεις :01. Mr. Green: 

υ.γ.αυτα ομελετα ξεχασα να το γραψω

----------


## gmalamos

> αν και λιγο οφ
> 
> μια καλη συνταγη για κετωση ειναι η εξης
> 
> 4 αυγα ολοκληρα 4 υδ
> μπλε τυρι 100 γρ 1 υδ
> γαλοπουλα κανα 2 φετες
> 
> και μετα ριξε καυτερη,μανιταρια κρεμυδακι
> ...



Δεν ειναι τηγανιτα ομως?
Το χω κανει αρκετες φορες σε ογκο. :01. Razz:

----------


## arisfwtis

σε αντικολλητικο

δεν βαζεις καθολου λαδι

βαζεις τα λαχανικα να φυγουν τα νερα τους και μολις φυγουν ριχνεις τα υπολοιπα μεσα

----------


## gmalamos

> σε αντικολλητικο
> 
> δεν βαζεις καθολου λαδι
> 
> βαζεις τα λαχανικα να φυγουν τα νερα τους και μολις φυγουν ριχνεις τα υπολοιπα μεσα


οκ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vasilis123

γεια σ ολους σας,ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και γενικα δεν κσερω και πολλα πραγματα απο pc  :01. Razz:  ,λοιπον εχς μερικα πραγματακια ν σας πω,αν θελετε και κσερετε με βοηθατε....ειμαι 20 χρονο 1,70 , 63 κιλα , πρην μια βδομαδα πηγα και πηρα το συμπλιρομα  protein (monster mass) θελω ν μ πητε αν ειναι καλη,και πωσ θα βαλω κιλα,πρεπει ν παρω κιλα οπωσ διποτε,θελω διλ να φτασω στα 73-75 κιλα,και αυτα τα κιλα εννοειτε ν τα παρω στα χερια,στο στιθος,στα φτερα,να ανοιξω,διλ ογκο με λιγα λογια,αλλα ποτε σε λυπος,διλ¨κιλια και τετοια πραγματα..!!! αν μπορητε πειτε μ..σας ευχαριστω.....περιμενω,γιατι εχω και ενα αλλο θεμα π θελω ν λιθει οσο ποιο γριγορα γινετε...

----------


## jackieboy

Το βραδυ πριν κοιμηθω βαζω μαζι με το γιαουρτι 2% που τρωω και ενα scoop whey, προφανως ειναι ΟΚ ετσι?

----------


## Sage

Καλημέρα παιδιά, πιστεύετε οτι θα ήταν σωστό να αντικαταστίσω στη διατροφή μου το πρωινό με πιτάκι βρώμης??

Παλιό πρωινό: 250ml γάλα 1,5% +1scoop whey+80gr βρώμη+10γρ αμύγδαλα+10γρ καρυδια+1 μήλο

Νέο πρωινό(πιτάκι):5 ασπράδια+1κροκος+80γρ βρώμη+10γρ αμύγδαλα+10γρ καρυδια+1 μήλο

Απλά έχω γραμμώσει αρκετά αλλα θέλω καλύτερη διαύγεια(!) στους κοιλιακούς γιαυτό ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να κόψω το γάλα(για 1-2 βδομ.) μήπως δω διαφορά! 

Σημείωση: Μετά απο αυτο το γεύμα πάω για προπόνηση(μετά απο 2-3 ωρίτσες εννοείται) :05. Weights: 

Τι λέτε? να το κάνω?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Που θα προτεινες να τα τρωω αυτα?Μονο πρωινο?


 ναι στο πρωινο...οπου η ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη ειναι αυξημενη και δεν εχεις φοβο να γινει λιπακι..αν και ειναι ψιλα γραμματα αυτα,αλλα αν θες να κανεις αυστηρο cutting και δεδομενου οτι σου πηρε αυτα τα γιαουρτια απο το να μη τα φας καντο ετσι

----------


## worfel

παιδια μια φραπα με 1-2 κουταλακια ζαχαρη και 1 γαλατακι επιτρεπεται μεσα στην μερα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?

----------


## Manos1989

> παιδια μια φραπα με 1-2 κουταλακια ζαχαρη και 1 γαλατακι επιτρεπεται μεσα στην μερα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?


Γιατί να μη βάλεις ασπαρτάμη? 
Αλλά αν θερμιδικά είσαι οκ, δε θα σε πειράξει το 1 κουταλάκι ζάχαρη.....απλά δεν είναι οτι ποιοτικότερο όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## worfel

> Γιατί να μη βάλεις ασπαρτάμη? 
> Αλλά αν θερμιδικά είσαι οκ, δε θα σε πειράξει το 1 κουταλάκι ζάχαρη.....απλά δεν είναι οτι ποιοτικότερο όπως καταλαβαίνεις.


γιατι εχω ακουσει διαφορα για την ασπαρταμη.. μαλλον θα ψαξω κανενα αλλο γλυκαντικο. 

ακομα και λιγο πριν την προπονα δεν κανει? δεν το "καιω"?

----------


## Manos1989

> γιατι εχω ακουσει διαφορα για την ασπαρταμη.. μαλλον θα ψαξω κανενα αλλο γλυκαντικο. 
> 
> ακομα και λιγο πριν την προπονα δεν κανει? δεν το "καιω"?


Αν σε παίρνει θερμιδικά, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία...μιλάμε για μηδαμινή ποσότητα.
Αλλά αν θες μια ''ιδανική'' ώρα, θα ήταν μετά την προπόνα.

----------


## worfel

> Αν σε παίρνει θερμιδικά, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία...μιλάμε για μηδαμινή ποσότητα.
> Αλλά αν θες μια ''ιδανική'' ώρα, θα ήταν μετά την προπόνα.


οκ μαλιστα θενξ. γλυκαντικα εκτος ασπαρταμη ξερεις αν πουλανε στα σουπερ μαρκετ?

----------


## Sage

> οκ μαλιστα θενξ. γλυκαντικα εκτος ασπαρταμη ξερεις αν πουλανε στα σουπερ μαρκετ?


 Πουλάνε.. 
εγώ έχω πάρει δισκία natreen που είναι χωρίς ασπαρτάμη και ενα μικρο δισκίο ισουται με ένα κουταλακι του γλυκου ζαχαρη.. αλλα με 0,01 θερμιδες (λένε..)  :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, πιστεύετε οτι θα ήταν σωστό να αντικαταστίσω στη διατροφή μου το πρωινό με πιτάκι βρώμης??
> 
> Παλιό πρωινό: 250ml γάλα 1,5% +1scoop whey+80gr βρώμη+10γρ αμύγδαλα+10γρ καρυδια+1 μήλο
> 
> Νέο πρωινό(πιτάκι):5 ασπράδια+1κροκος+80γρ βρώμη+10γρ αμύγδαλα+10γρ καρυδια+1 μήλο
> 
> Απλά έχω γραμμώσει αρκετά αλλα θέλω καλύτερη διαύγεια(!) στους κοιλιακούς γιαυτό ήθελα να δοκιμάσω να κόψω το γάλα(για 1-2 βδομ.) μήπως δω διαφορά! 
> 
> Σημείωση: Μετά απο αυτο το γεύμα πάω για προπόνηση(μετά απο 2-3 ωρίτσες εννοείται)
> ...


Για εμενα καλυτερα, επειδη γαλα με whey μπορει να αργησει περισσοτερο να απορροφηθει (λογω της καζεΐνης απο το γαλα), και το πρωι θες γρηγορη απορροφηση  :01. Wink:

----------


## Sage

> Για εμενα καλυτερα, επειδη γαλα με whey μπορει να αργησει περισσοτερο να απορροφηθει (λογω της καζεΐνης απο το γαλα), και το πρωι θες γρηγορη απορροφηση


Λες ε?
nice.. :03. Thumb up:  θα το κάνω αν είναι..  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Akis7

Γεια σας παιδια... Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και θα ηθελα να σας κανω μερικες ερωτησης σχετικα με την διατροφη....
Ειμαι 20 χρονων 1,75 και 90 κιλα και πηγαινω στο γυμναστηριο εδω και 1 μηνα κανοντας διαιτα δικια μου η οποια δεν εχει αποτελεσμα...
Θα ηθελα να με βοηθεσετε δινοντας μου ενα αποτελεσματικο προγραμμα διατροφης...
Στοχος μ δεν ειναι να γινω τερας αλλα να παω απο τα 90 κιλα γυρο στα 75-80 και να κανω κ γραμμωση ωστε ν εχω ενα καλο γραμωμενο σωμα...
Αν μπορει καποιος να μου γραψει ενα καλο εβδομαδιαιο προγραμμα διατροφης με βαση το αποτελεσμα που ζηταω.. 
Ευχαριστωωω

----------


## RAMBO

γραψε την διατροφη που κανεισ τωρα να την δουμε...

----------


## Akis7

> γραψε την διατροφη που κανεισ τωρα να την δουμε...


Dn kanw kapoia sukekrimena apla tr polu ligotero k trww light faghta k salates alla dn kanw kapoia sukgekrimenh diatrofh....
Gi auto 8 h8ela tr mia sukekrimenh diatrofh, k eimai apofasismenos n thn akolou8hsw gt 8elw na dw apotelesma....

***γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM***

----------


## worfel

> Dn kanw kapoia sukekrimena apla tr polu ligotero k trww light faghta k salates alla dn kanw kapoia sukgekrimenh diatrofh....
> Gi auto 8 h8ela tr mia sukekrimenh diatrofh, k eimai apofasismenos n thn akolou8hsw gt 8elw na dw apotelesma....
> 
> ***γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM***


Διάβασε στο θέμα "Διατροφή" τα sticky topics, βρες μια διατροφή στο ίδιο topic και τροποποίησε την ώστε να ταιριάζει στα κιλά/δραστηριότητα/ηλικία σου. 


Και γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Akis7

> Διάβασε στο θέμα "Διατροφή" τα sticky topics, βρες μια διατροφή στο ίδιο topic και τροποποίησε την ώστε να ταιριάζει στα κιλά/δραστηριότητα/ηλικία σου. 
> 
> 
> Και γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


Εψαξα αλλα δεν καταφερα να βρω μια συγκεκριμενη που να ταιριαζει με τα κιλα μου, γι αυτο ζητησα να μου γραψετε μια εαν μπορειτε, γιατι η περισσοτερες διατροφες που διαβαζω είναι για ογκο, για αυτο ζηταω βοηθεια, εαν μπορειτε να μου γραψετε μια να την σημειώσω και να την ξεκινήσω, και ν ειναι με βοη8ησει γ αυτο π ζητησα μειωση λιπους απο 90 στ 75-80 κιλα ειμαι κ 1,73 και να κανω και μια απλη γραμμωση οπως σας ειπα κ παραπάνω.. εαν μπορείτε βοηθηστε.. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩ....

----------


## jimas

Καλησπέρα.
Μπορώ να συνδυάσω ταχίνι με μέλι αλειμμένο σε ψωμί με μισό ποτήρι γάλα για πρωινό;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Καλησπέρα.
> Μπορώ να συνδυάσω ταχίνι με μέλι αλειμμένο σε ψωμί με μισό ποτήρι γάλα για πρωινό;


Πρωτεΐνη δεν έχεις στο πρωινό σου?
Μπορείς αλλά έχει κάμποσο υδατάνθρακα και λιπαρά, 
σε όγκο δεν πειράζει.

----------


## jannous44

> οκ μαλιστα θενξ. γλυκαντικα εκτος ασπαρταμη ξερεις αν πουλανε στα σουπερ μαρκετ?


στεβια

_Σήμερα, η κύρια χρήση της στέβιας είναι η εξαγωγή από τα φύλλα της -χλωρά ή ξηρά- των φυσικών γλυκαντικών ουσιών στεβιοσίδη, ρεμπαουδιοσίδη, κ.ά.. Η στεβιοσίδη μόνη της ή μαζί με τις άλλες γλυκαντικές ουσίες (αναφερόμενη ως στεβιοσίδη) είναι μία λευκή, μικροκρυσταλλική ουσία, όπως και η κοινή ζάχαρη, αλλά με μηδενική θερμιδική αξία και 200-300 φορές πιο γλυκιά, ανάλογα με την συγκέντρωση κάθε μιας από τις γλυκαντικές ουσίες._


αν θες και πηγη σου δινω.

----------


## Akis7

Γεια σας παιδια... Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και θα ηθελα να σας κανω μερικες ερωτησης σχετικα με την διατροφη....
Ειμαι 20 χρονων 1,75 και 90 κιλα και πηγαινω στο γυμναστηριο εδω και 1 μηνα κανοντας διαιτα δικια μου η οποια δεν εχει αποτελεσμα...
Θα ηθελα να με βοηθεσετε δινοντας μου ενα αποτελεσματικο προγραμμα διατροφης...
Στοχος μ δεν ειναι να γινω τερας αλλα να παω απο τα 90 κιλα γυρο στα 75-80 και να κανω κ γραμμωση ωστε ν εχω ενα καλο γραμωμενο σωμα...
Αν μπορει καποιος να μου γραψει ενα καλο εβδομαδιαιο προγραμμα διατροφης με βαση το αποτελεσμα που ζηταω.. 
Ευχαριστωωω

----------


## Alexakos3

Αδέρφια ερώτηση... Αγόρασε η οικογένεια μερικά κεράσια! Μπορώ τώρα στην διατροφή για γράμμωση να βάλω μερικά μέσα??? Επίσης συνηθίζω να τρώω ένα τοστ το πρωί με 3 φέτες γαλοπούλα κια μια φέτα τυρί πολύ χαμηλών λιπαρών μαζί με 4-5 ασπράδια που τα ψήνω στο τηγανάκι!! Η ερώτησή μου είναι αντί να βάζω το τυρί άψητο στο τοστ μπορώ να το ρίχνω στο τηγανάκι και αυτό ή αν ψηθεί το τυρί είναι πιο λιπαρό??

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γεια σας παιδια... Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και θα ηθελα να σας κανω μερικες ερωτησης σχετικα με την διατροφη....
> Ειμαι 20 χρονων 1,75 και 90 κιλα και πηγαινω στο γυμναστηριο εδω και 1 μηνα κανοντας διαιτα δικια μου η οποια δεν εχει αποτελεσμα...
> Θα ηθελα να με βοηθεσετε δινοντας μου ενα αποτελεσματικο προγραμμα διατροφης...
> Στοχος μ δεν ειναι να γινω τερας αλλα να παω απο τα 90 κιλα γυρο στα 75-80 και να κανω κ γραμμωση ωστε ν εχω ενα καλο γραμωμενο σωμα...
> Αν μπορει καποιος να μου γραψει ενα καλο εβδομαδιαιο προγραμμα διατροφης με βαση το αποτελεσμα που ζηταω.. 
> Ευχαριστωωω


Aυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις 5 πράγματα,
και για να μπορείς να βγάλεις μια διατροφή για τα μέτρα σου.




> Αδέρφια ερώτηση... Αγόρασε η οικογένεια μερικά κεράσια! Μπορώ τώρα στην διατροφή για γράμμωση να βάλω μερικά μέσα??? Επίσης συνηθίζω να τρώω ένα τοστ το πρωί με 3 φέτες γαλοπούλα κια μια φέτα τυρί πολύ χαμηλών λιπαρών μαζί με 4-5 ασπράδια που τα ψήνω στο τηγανάκι!! Η ερώτησή μου είναι αντί να βάζω το τυρί άψητο στο τοστ μπορώ να το ρίχνω στο τηγανάκι και αυτό ή αν ψηθεί το τυρί είναι πιο λιπαρό??


Το τυρί σκέτο το ψήνεις στο τηγάνι?

----------


## tolis93

Παιδες...προσπαθω να τρωω 5 μεριδες φρουτων και 5 λαχανικων τη μερα.ομως δε τα καταφερνω.τις ξεπερναω.δηλαδη τρωω 6-7 μεριδες φρουτων και αλλες τοσες λαχανικων για τη πλακα.ειμαι 18 χρονων.παιζει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?τρωω απο ολα τα φρουτα εκτος μπανανας και απο λαχανικα απλα τα παντα...ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.υποψην δε με ενδιαφερει μειωση λιπους και τετοια.ηδη παιζω στο 7,5%....

----------


## Alexakos3

> Το τυρί σκέτο το ψήνεις στο τηγάνι?


Όχι αδερφέ βάζω τα ασπράδια και όταν έχουν ψιλοασπρίσει ρίχνω την μια φέτα σε κομματάκια και τα ψήνω όλα μαζί για κάνα λεπτό ακόμα και μετά τα βγάζω...

----------


## worfel

> Παιδες...προσπαθω να τρωω 5 μεριδες φρουτων και 5 λαχανικων τη μερα.ομως δε τα καταφερνω.τις ξεπερναω.δηλαδη τρωω 6-7 μεριδες φρουτων και αλλες τοσες λαχανικων για τη πλακα.ειμαι 18 χρονων.παιζει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?τρωω απο ολα τα φρουτα εκτος μπανανας και απο λαχανικα απλα τα παντα...ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.υποψην δε με ενδιαφερει μειωση λιπους και τετοια.ηδη παιζω στο 7,5%....


Άμα δεν παραμελεις τα κοτόπουλα, ασπράδια κτλπ είσαι μια χαρά. Δεν χρειάζεσαι και συμπλήρωμα βιταμίνης, αφού τα παίρνεις φυσικά. Μπράβο Μπράβο

----------


## Panosss

> Παιδες...προσπαθω να τρωω 5 μεριδες φρουτων και 5 λαχανικων τη μερα.ομως δε τα καταφερνω.τις ξεπερναω.δηλαδη τρωω 6-7 μεριδες φρουτων και αλλες τοσες λαχανικων για τη πλακα.ειμαι 18 χρονων.παιζει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?τρωω απο ολα τα φρουτα εκτος μπανανας και απο λαχανικα απλα τα παντα...ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.υποψην δε με ενδιαφερει μειωση λιπους και τετοια.ηδη παιζω στο 7,5%....


Φάε παιδάκι μου απροβλημάτιστα, τι είναι αυτά που κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι 18 χρονών τζόβενο!!!




> Η ερώτησή μου είναι αντί να βάζω το τυρί άψητο στο τοστ μπορώ να το ρίχνω στο τηγανάκι και αυτό ή αν ψηθεί το τυρί είναι πιο λιπαρό??


Εννοείται οτι μπορείς.
Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Όχι αδερφέ βάζω τα ασπράδια και όταν έχουν ψιλοασπρίσει ρίχνω την μια φέτα σε κομματάκια και τα ψήνω όλα μαζί για κάνα λεπτό ακόμα και μετά τα βγάζω...


Μια χαρά,
όσο για τα κεράσια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τρως.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## geo28

κανω  αυτη τη στιγμη  tkd  με 100 γρ υδατανθρακα τη μερα και ειναι ολος γυρω απ την προπονηση,τον οποιο μειωνω σταδιακα..μεχρι ποσο ειναι καλο  να φτασει ο υδατανθρακας(50γρ??),γτ εχει αρχισει και πεφτει υπερβολικα και νιωθω και καπως φλατ.οποιος γνωριζει απο τετοιου ειδους διαιτα,μηπως θελει και μια μερα recarb?γτ μεχρι τωρα τις οφφ μερες πεζει να περνω και λιγοτερο απο 100 γρ υδατ..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> κανω  αυτη τη στιγμη  tkd  με 100 γρ υδατανθρακα τη μερα και ειναι ολος γυρω απ την προπονηση,τον οποιο μειωνω σταδιακα..μεχρι ποσο ειναι καλο  να φτασει ο υδατανθρακας(50γρ??),γτ εχει αρχισει και πεφτει υπερβολικα και νιωθω και καπως φλατ.οποιος γνωριζει απο τετοιου ειδους διαιτα,μηπως θελει και μια μερα recarb?γτ μεχρι τωρα τις οφφ μερες πεζει να περνω και λιγοτερο απο 100 γρ υδατ..


ειναι νωρις ακομα για recarb...οταν ριξεις και αλλο τον υ/α τοτε ναι...οταν πας 30-50γρ υ/α ανα 3 μερες αν δεν κανω λαθος το χτυπας το recarb

----------


## geo28

> ειναι νωρις ακομα για recarb...οταν ριξεις και αλλο τον υ/α τοτε ναι...οταν πας 30-50γρ υ/α ανα 3 μερες αν δεν κανω λαθος το χτυπας το recarb


και ποσο να ναι περιπου το ρεκαρμπ,5-6 ανα κιλο?λες  μετα απ τα 50γρ υδ να το γυρισω σε κετο γτ μοιαζουν πολυ αυτες οι διατες?

----------


## jimas

> Πρωτεΐνη δεν έχεις στο πρωινό σου?
> Μπορείς αλλά έχει κάμποσο υδατάνθρακα και λιπαρά, 
> σε όγκο δεν πειράζει.


Σαν πρωινό συνήθως τρώω η δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς μέλι και γάλα η μια φέτα με μέλι και μισό ποτήρι γάλα ή μια σκέτη φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με τυρί κότατζ 1,5%.
Στο δεκατιανό που τρώω στη δουλειά έχω σίγουρα πρωτείνη πάντα.
Απλά επειδή για ενα μικρό διάστημα λίγων ημερών πρέπει να αποφύγω ξηρούς καρπούς είπα να κάνω μια αλλαγή στις γεύσεις και να μην φάω το ίδιο με τις προηγούμενες

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> και ποσο να ναι περιπου το ρεκαρμπ,5-6 ανα κιλο?λες  μετα απ τα 50γρ υδ να το γυρισω σε κετο γτ μοιαζουν πολυ αυτες οι διατες?


λοιπον,σε κετωση μπαινεις απο τι στιγμη που εισαι 50γρ υ/α και κατω....οντως μοιαζουν αλλα ξεχωριζουν και ταυτοχρονα :01. Mr. Green: ...ειναι απλα,στην tkd τρως πριν την προπονα και μετα υ/α ενω στην ckd τρως γενικα μεσα στη μερα 30-50γρ συνολικα υ/α


κοιτα για το recarb ειναι 2 οι εκδοχες....ή κανεις οταν νιωθεις οτι πρεπει γιατι δεν την παλευεις αλλο,ή ξεκινας παρασκευη βραδυ και τελειωνεις κυριακη βραδυ πριν πεσεις για νανι...εγω σου ειπα ανα 3 μερες γιατι ειναι δυσκολο αμα δεν τον εχεις ξανακανει..

συνηθως ειναι 10-12γρ carb/κιλο....η πρωτεινη στο 1γρ/κιλο και τα λιπαρα παρα πολυ χαμηλα

----------


## prt_sxs

στι γραμωσση τρωμε ελαιολαδο...?
κ οσπρια...?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> στι γραμωσση τρωμε ελαιολαδο...?
> κ οσπρια...?


αμε

----------


## Alexakos3

> Μια χαρά,
> όσο για τα κεράσια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να τρως.


Ok thanks Καλούτσικε!!  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## geo28

> λοιπον,σε κετωση μπαινεις απο τι στιγμη που εισαι 50γρ υ/α και κατω....οντως μοιαζουν αλλα ξεχωριζουν και ταυτοχρονα...ειναι απλα,στην tkd τρως πριν την προπονα και μετα υ/α ενω στην ckd τρως γενικα μεσα στη μερα 30-50γρ συνολικα υ/α
> 
> 
> κοιτα για το recarb ειναι 2 οι εκδοχες....ή κανεις οταν νιωθεις οτι πρεπει γιατι δεν την παλευεις αλλο,ή ξεκινας παρασκευη βραδυ και τελειωνεις κυριακη βραδυ πριν πεσεις για νανι...εγω σου ειπα ανα 3 μερες γιατι ειναι δυσκολο αμα δεν τον εχεις ξανακανει..
> 
> συνηθως ειναι 10-12γρ carb/κιλο....η πρωτεινη στο 1γρ/κιλο και τα λιπαρα παρα πολυ χαμηλα


ok thanks κτλβα..αρα μειωνω μεχρι  50 γρ υ/α και μετα γυριζω σε κετο κανω καποιες αλλαγες και στα υπολοιπα μακρος(65/35/5 οπως ειναι κλασικα στις κετο)..
σα πολυ ομως μου φενεται 2 φορες τη βδομαδα ρεκαρμπ με 10γρ/κιλο(εκι λογικα θα χω 2-3 τσιτ γευματα,μπορει και παραπανω)...1 φορα δε προτεινουν?

----------


## arisfwtis

ckd
πρωτο ρεκαρμπ στις 14 μερες
και μετα καθε βδομαδα

10-12 γρ υδ για καθε κιλο
και λιποι οσο πιο χαμηλα γινεται

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ok thanks κτλβα..αρα μειωνω μεχρι  50 γρ υ/α και μετα γυριζω σε κετο κανω καποιες αλλαγες και στα υπολοιπα μακρος(65/35/5 οπως ειναι κλασικα στις κετο)..
> σα πολυ ομως μου φενεται 2 φορες τη βδομαδα ρεκαρμπ με 10γρ/κιλο(εκι λογικα θα χω 2-3 τσιτ γευματα,μπορει και παραπανω)...1 φορα δε προτεινουν?


δεν ειναι πολυ ρε αμα το κανεις αυτο σαββατο+κυριακη...ενω ολη την υπολοιπη βδομαδα οι υ/ες ειναι στα ταρταρα...απλα οταν κανεις ckd το refeed ειναι πιο εντονο απο οταν κανεις tkd...

edit:ολα εξαρτωνται ρε συ απο το ποσο αυστηρη θα ειναι η διαιτα σου και ποση η διαρκεια της.....οσο πιο extreme η διαιτα σου τοσο πιο εντονο το refeed....

----------


## geo28

> δεν ειναι πολυ ρε αμα το κανεις αυτο σαββατο+κυριακη...ενω ολη την υπολοιπη βδομαδα οι υ/ες ειναι στα ταρταρα...απλα οταν κανεις ckd το refeed ειναι πιο εντονο απο οταν κανεις tkd...


ωραια δλδ κανω σαββατοκυριακο ρεκαρμπ με 6γρ/κιλο υ/α τη μερα για να μου βγει 12, 
1γρ/κιλο πρωτεινη και ανυπαρκτα λιπαρα.. τα μισα γευματα λογικα θα ναι  ελευθερα
γτ αλλιως δε βγαινει τοσος υδατανθρακας..

----------


## geo28

> ckd
> πρωτο ρεκαρμπ στις 14 μερες
> και μετα καθε βδομαδα
> 
> 10-12 γρ υδ για καθε κιλο
> και λιποι οσο πιο χαμηλα γινεται


πρωτη φορα τ ακουω αυτο,μετα απο 14 μερες...γτ αλλιως δε γινεται η κετωση?
δε νομιζω να την παλεψω 2 βδομαδες χωρις υ/α..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κοιτα ρε,ενας γενικος μπουσουλας ειναι <10%bf-->2 times/week refeed....10-15% bf-->1 φορα ανα 6-12 μερες....τωρα για πανω απο 15% 1 φορα ανα 1-2 βδομαδες...καπως ετσι παει το timing

----------


## arisfwtis

μιλαμε ομως για ckd οχι gia tkd

ενταξει τωρα αυτα ειναι που προτεινουν και σε μια βδομαδα να κανεις δεν εγινε τπτ

παντως απο θεμα πεινας οι πρωτες μερες ειναι οι δυσκολες και αυτες μετα το καρμ απ


στις υπολοιπες δεν νοιωθεις εντονη πεινα

οσο για το φλατ οντως ισχυει αλλα στα καρμπ απ θα ειναι σαν να βλεπεις αλλον στον καθρεφτη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## prt_sxs

> αμε


το ελαιολαδο δεν εχει κ κακα λιπαρα ομως κορεσμανα..?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> το ελαιολαδο δεν εχει κ κακα λιπαρα ομως κορεσμανα..?


ναι αλλα σε πολυ μικρο ποσοστο...ενω τα μονοακορεστα και πολυακορεστα που σε ενδιαφερουν ειναι στο θεο...αν το τρως με μετρο δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τπτ...και στο κατω κατω τα κορεσμενα δεν ειναι τοσο κακα οσα τα εχουν κανει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Σαν πρωινό συνήθως τρώω η δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς μέλι και γάλα η μια φέτα με μέλι και μισό ποτήρι γάλα ή μια σκέτη φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με τυρί κότατζ 1,5%.
> Στο δεκατιανό που τρώω στη δουλειά έχω σίγουρα πρωτείνη πάντα.
> Απλά επειδή για ενα μικρό διάστημα λίγων ημερών πρέπει να αποφύγω ξηρούς καρπούς είπα να κάνω μια αλλαγή στις γεύσεις και να μην φάω το ίδιο με τις προηγούμενες


Γι αυτό το λόγο εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω πρωτεΐνη συμπλήρωμα,
όταν σε κάποιο γεύμα δεν μπορώ να έχω πρωτεΐνη από φαγητό παίρνω συμπλήρωμα,
και ένας άλλος λόγος να μην τρώω συνέχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια γιατί θα τα βαρεθώ. :01. Smile:

----------


## prt_sxs

> ναι αλλα σε πολυ μικρο ποσοστο...ενω τα μονοακορεστα και πολυακορεστα που σε ενδιαφερουν ειναι στο θεο...αν το τρως με μετρο δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τπτ...και στο κατω κατω τα κορεσμενα δεν ειναι τοσο κακα οσα τα εχουν κανει


απλα το προτελευταιο μ γευμα εχει μεσα ελαιολαδο...
σαλατα με πρωτεινη μονο φυσικα αλλα κ ελειαοδο κ φοβαμαι μηπως μ μενουν αυτα...!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> απλα το προτελευταιο μ γευμα εχει μεσα ελαιολαδο...
> σαλατα με πρωτεινη μονο φυσικα αλλα κ ελειαοδο κ φοβαμαι μηπως μ μενουν αυτα...!


δεν υπαρχει λογος να το σκεφτεσαι τοσο πολυ...1-2 κουταλιες ελαιολαδο πρεπει να υπαρχει παντα στις σαλατες σου!καλο σου κανει,οχι κακο...και εφοσον ειναι και στεγνο το γευμα οπως λες τοτε gg :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Σαν πρωινό συνήθως τρώω η δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς μέλι και γάλα η μια φέτα με μέλι και μισό ποτήρι γάλα ή μια σκέτη φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με τυρί κότατζ 1,5%.
> Στο δεκατιανό που τρώω στη δουλειά έχω σίγουρα πρωτείνη πάντα.
> Απλά επειδή για ενα μικρό διάστημα λίγων ημερών πρέπει να αποφύγω ξηρούς καρπούς είπα να κάνω μια αλλαγή στις γεύσεις και να μην φάω το ίδιο με τις προηγούμενες


 αδερφε το κοτατζ 1,5% που το βρισκεις?μεχρι 1,9 εχω βρει και αυτο δεν ειναι σκετο...

----------


## Alexakos3

> αδερφε το κοτατζ 1,5% που το βρισκεις?μεχρι 1,9 εχω βρει και αυτο δεν ειναι σκετο...


Τι εννοείς δεν είναι σκέτο??

----------


## SeXperT

Μου ηρθε μια φλασια για τον υπολογισμο πρωτεινης στα αυγα...
ασχετος των λιπαρων που δινει ο κροκος... να αναφερθω μονο σε πρωτεινη.

ειναι γνωστο οτι 100 γρ αυγου εχουν 13 γρ πρωτεινης περιπου.

αν εγω βαλω σε μια ζυγαρια μια ποσοτητα αυγων, ασχετα αν εχω μεσα ολους τους κροκους ή μονο ασπραδια, και την ζυγισω, και μου βγουνε 300 γρ, σημαινει οτι θα παρω 39γρ πρωτείνης?

ειναι σωστος ο συλογισμος μου?

----------


## Fiesta S 09

Υπολόγισε οτι κάθε αβγό έχει περίπου 9 γρ. πρωτείνης,και το ασπράδι σκέτο 3-4 γρ.

----------


## SeXperT

οχι 9 ρε... 6 εχει!!! αυτο που λεω ομως πρεπει να ειναι σωστοτερο... ή οχι?

----------


## jimas

> αδερφε το κοτατζ 1,5% που το βρισκεις?μεχρι 1,9 εχω βρει και αυτο δεν ειναι σκετο...


Στα λιντλ. Απο εκεί το πήρα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimas

> Γι αυτό το λόγο εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω πρωτεΐνη συμπλήρωμα,
> όταν σε κάποιο γεύμα δεν μπορώ να έχω πρωτεΐνη από φαγητό παίρνω συμπλήρωμα,
> και ένας άλλος λόγος να μην τρώω συνέχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια γιατί θα τα βαρεθώ.


Και εγώ παίρνω απλά είπα να κάνω ένα διάλειμμα και να δοκιμάσω τις δυνατότητες μου όσο μπορώ με διατροφή μιας που μου τελείωσε κιόλα ευκαιρία να κρατήσω και κανα φράγκο στην άκρη.

----------


## tolis93

> Στα λιντλ. Απο εκεί το πήρα.


Οταν λεω δεν ειναι σκετο εννοω εχει καιαγγουρι και καροτο μεσα.απο τα λιντλ ενα που βρηκα ελεγε στεγνα λιπαρα 20%.....

----------


## dionisos

> Στα λιντλ. Απο εκεί το πήρα.


Εγώ ένα που παίρνω από λιντλ λέει 2,2%

----------


## jimas

> Εγώ ένα που παίρνω από λιντλ λέει 2,2%


Ναι έχεις δίκιο 2,2% αυτό είναι δικό μου λάθος.

----------


## hlias102

To cottage που άρχισα να παίρνω εγώ λόγω τιμής εδώ και καμοιά βδομάδα λέγεται pit frisch νομίζω αλλά δε λέει 2.2 fat,αλλά στεγνα λιπαρα 20%.Τί σημαίνει αυτό?

----------


## lila_1

> To cottage που άρχισα να παίρνω εγώ λόγω τιμής εδώ και καμοιά βδομάδα λέγεται pit frisch νομίζω αλλά δε λέει 2.2 fat,αλλά στεγνα λιπαρα 20%.Τί σημαίνει αυτό?


 Λιπαρά επι ξηρού
Που σημένει οτι αν του αφαιρέσεις  όλη την υγρασία(νερό), απο αυτό που θα μέινει το 20% θα ναι λίπος  και το υπόλοιπο 80% υ/κες και πρωτείνες.

----------


## hlias102

> Λιπαρά επι ξηρού
> Που σημένει οτι αν του αφαιρέσεις  όλη την υγρασία(νερό), απο αυτό που θα μέινει το 20% θα ναι λίπος  και το υπόλοιπο 80% υ/κες και πρωτείνες.



Και γιατί δε μας λένε 2% λιπαρά ή 4% λιπαρά να καταλεβαίνουμε και μεις οι απόφητοι λυκείου?χαχαχα

----------


## the_trooper

Πολύ γενική ερώτηση. Αυτή τη στιγμή παίζω περίπου στις 3200 θερμίδες (για όγκο), οι υδατάνθρακες μου είναι 70γρ βρώμη το πρωί, 150γρ μακαρόνι ή ρύζι μεταπροπονητικά, 220γρ ρύζι σε άλλα 2 γεύματα (σύνολο 300γρ υδατάνθρακα περίπου δηλαδή + κανένα φρουτάκι στο πρωινό). Οι θερμίδες μου είναι εντάξει, μιας και παίζω με αύξηση +1 κιλού το μήνα και με κριτήριο μεζούρα, καθρέπτη και δερματοπτυχόμετρο δεν έχω λιπώσει ιδιαίτερα, περα από το κλασσικό φούσκωμα/θόλωμα από το πολυ φαϊ.

Σκέφτομαι όμως, αν μειώσω τον υδατάνθρακα και αυξήσω τα λιπαρά ώστε να έχω πάλι το ίδιο θερμιδικό πλεόνασμα, τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι τα ίδια; Να ρίξω τον υδατάνθρακα στα 200γρ δηλαδή και να αυξήσω κατα 45γρ τα καλά λιπαρά (από αμύγδαλα, ταχίνι, ελαιόλαδο κυρίως, αυτές τις πηγές χρησιμοποιώ).

Πχ σήμερα η μέρα μου πήγε κάπως έτσι

Πρωινό: 70γρ βρώμη, 1 πορτοκάλι, 1 μήλο (~300γρ και τα δύο μαζί), 1 ολόκληρο αυγό + 5 ασπράδια
Gym, post workout-> 150γρ καστανό ρύζι, 100γρ κοτόπουλο στήθος
Μεσημεριανό: 120γρ ρύζι, 100γρ κοτόπουλο +σαλάτα μαρούλι + 1κτγ ελαιόλαδο
Απόγευμα: 100γρ ρύζι, 150γρ φιλέτο pangasius + παντζάρια + 1 κτγ ελαιόλαδο
Βράδυ: 200γρ γιαούρτι 2% + 10 αμύγδαλα + 10γρ ταχίνι.

Υ.Γ. Οι θερμίδες είναι λίγο τσιμπημένες για το σωματικό μου βάρος επειδή γενικά η δραστηριότητα μου είναι αρκετά έντονη, και αφου απ' ότι βλέπω με αυτές βάζω σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς τις κρατάω μέχρι να κολλήσω, τις ημέρες ξεκούρασης από δουλειά και γυμναστήριο μειώνω τον υδατάνθρακα κατα το ήμισυ περίπου. Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν αναπληρώσω κάποιες υδατανθρακοθερμίδες με λιποθερμίδες θα έχω καλύτερα ή χειρότερα αποτελέσματα τόσο οπτικά όσο και από πλευράς δύναμης/απόδοσης;

----------


## NASSER

Αν δεν πειραματιστείς τι σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα, δεν μπορεί κανένας να σου δώσει σίγουρη απάντηση.

----------


## the_trooper

Trial and error δηλαδή  :01. Smile: 

Λέω να το δοκιμάσω για 2 βδομάδες και βλέπουμε που θα με πάει  :01. Smile:

----------


## SeXperT

> Μου ηρθε μια φλασια για τον υπολογισμο πρωτεινης στα αυγα...
> ασχετος των λιπαρων που δινει ο κροκος... να αναφερθω μονο σε πρωτεινη.
> 
> ειναι γνωστο οτι 100 γρ αυγου εχουν 13 γρ πρωτεινης περιπου.
> 
> αν εγω βαλω σε μια ζυγαρια μια ποσοτητα αυγων, ασχετα αν εχω μεσα ολους τους κροκους ή μονο ασπραδια, και την ζυγισω, και μου βγουνε 300 γρ, σημαινει οτι θα παρω 39γρ πρωτείνης?
> 
> ειναι σωστος ο συλογισμος μου?



anyone?

----------


## Stella

> anyone?


Κοίτα 1 αυγό ολόκληρο έχει 6γρ πρωτεΐνης. Ένα ασπράδι 4γρ πρωτείνης.
Μετράς πόσα ολόκληρα αυγά βάζεις και πόσα ασπράδια και υπολογίζεις τη συνολική πρωτείνη.
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
Γιατί κολλάς με τα γραμμάρια;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μου ηρθε μια φλασια για τον υπολογισμο πρωτεινης στα αυγα...
> ασχετος των λιπαρων που δινει ο κροκος... να αναφερθω μονο σε πρωτεινη.
> 
> ειναι γνωστο οτι 100 γρ αυγου εχουν 13 γρ πρωτεινης περιπου.
> 
> αν εγω βαλω σε μια ζυγαρια μια ποσοτητα αυγων, ασχετα αν εχω μεσα ολους τους κροκους ή μονο ασπραδια, και την ζυγισω, και μου βγουνε 300 γρ, σημαινει οτι θα παρω 39γρ πρωτείνης?
> 
> ειναι σωστος ο συλογισμος μου?



Δεν μπορείς να τα υπολόγίσεις με γραμμάρια, 
γιατι αμα εσυ βάλεις 5 ολόκληρα αυγά πάνω στην ζυγαριά και σου δείξει 150γρ.
και μετά βάλεις 2 ολόκληρα και 5 ασπράδια και σου δείξει πάλι 150γρ.

*θα είναι ίδιο το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης και στις δύο περιπτώσεις?*
μάλλον όχι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SeXperT

για αυτο το λεω ετσι, γιατι δεν νομιζω 1 αυγο που ζυγιζει 30γρ να εχει ιδια πρωτεινη με ενα αυγο που LARGE που ζυγιζει 80 γρ...

οποτε σαν γενικος κανονας απο οτι ξερω ισχυει τα 100 γρ αυγου εχουν 13 γρ πρωτεινης και 11 γρ λιπαρα...

αν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν με νοιαζουν τα λιπαρα, δεν θα ειναι πιο ακριβες να τα υπολογιζω στα 100 οτι και να βαλω μεσα?

και προφανως οταν λεμε 6 ολοκληρο και 3 με 4 το ασπραδι, σημαινει οτι ο κροκος ειναι αλλα 3-2...

μπορει να το σκεφτομαι και λαθος, απλα για αυτο και ηθελα να το συζητησω... αλλα νομιζω ετσι εχουμε μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια...


P.S. ναι καλουτσικε πιστευω θα εχω το ιδιο ποσοστο πρωτεινης ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι...  :01. Razz: 

απλα θα σημαινει αυο που ειπα πιο πανω, οτι τα 5 ολοκληρα σου αυγα θα ηταν μικροτερα απο τα αλλα...

----------


## SeXperT

> Trial and error δηλαδή 
> 
> Λέω να το δοκιμάσω για 2 βδομάδες και βλέπουμε που θα με πάει



και να μας πεις, γιατι κι εγω κατι παρομοιο κανω τωρα...

----------


## gsisr

είπα να μην ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα και να κάνω την ερώτησή μου εδώ..είμαι 1,87 76 κιλά και ακολουθω διατροφή όγκου. γυμναζόμουν 6 φορές τη βδομάδα 4 απ αυτές με βάρη και 2 προπόνηση ται μποξινγκ. έτρωγα τότε γύρω στις 3200 για όγκο και δεν έβαζα γραμμάριο! σταμάτησα τη προπόνηση πριν 2 βδομάδες λόγω χρόνου και πήγαινα μόνο 4 φορές βάρη.. αύξησα επισης και τις θερμίδες! ζυγίζομαι ττη δευτέρα της 1ης βδομάδας που σταμάτησα αερόβια στα 75 κιλά. ακολουθώ τη διατροφή με 3350 θερμίδες και ζυγίζομαι την επόμενη δευτέρα στα 76! λέω οκ σταμάτησα την αερόβια παραέφαγα κάποια θα έιναι και νερά. οπότε συνέχιζω επίτηδες χωρίς αερόβια και ρίχνω τις θερμίδες στις 3000 τις μέρες προπόνησης και λίγο λιγότερες τις μέρες ξεκούρασης.
ξαναζυγίζομαι και βλέπω 77 :02. Shock:  

τι παίζει ρε παιδια και με λιγότερες θερμίδες και πάλι ένα κιλό + όππως με τις 350 ή μήπως τα πιο πολλά έιναι νερά???τι παίζει!

σκέφτομαι να βάλω 2 πρωινες αεροβιες των 30λεπτών παράπανω δε θα ήθελα...

----------


## beefmeup

οταν βλεπεις συχνα σκαμπανεβασματα στην ζυγαρια του 1-2 κιλων νερα ειναι.

----------


## gsisr

μακάρι...προσπαθώ να βρω τόσο καιρό τις θερμίδες συντήρησης. φταίει που σταμάτησα αερόβια κι ίσως να έχω περισσότερα νερά; έχω παίξει απ την αρχή της διαιτας με 2800, 2900, 3000, 3100 ,3300! τι να πω..σκέφτομαι να συνεχίσω πάντως με αυτές που τρώω τώρα + 2 φορές πρωινή αερόβια

----------


## Giannistzn

Εαν κοψω απο λιπαρα, και βαλω την αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα σε υδ/κες για να ισοσταθμισω ενεργεια, θα εχει μεγαλο αντικτυπο σε ολη τη διατροφη?

Επειδη το προσωπο μου εχει γινει παλι σκ@τα απο τα πολλα λιπαρα.. Οχι τπτ αλλο, τσαμπα και 4 μηνες που επαιρνα χαπια..

----------


## Panosss

Λιπαρά χρειάζεσαι στην διατροφή σου (στις σωστές αναλογίες).
Αν έβαλες λίπος, δεν το έβαλες απο τα λιπαρά αλλά απο την συνολική διατροφή σου

----------


## Giannistzn

Μάλλον δεν διαβασες το πόστ μου. Μίλησα για δερμάτικο πρόβλημα Οχι για το ότι έβαλα κιλά. Και φυσικα δεν μιλάω για λίπος αλλα κυρίως για ξηρούς καρπούς (και ελαιόλαδο) δηλαδή για Καλά λιπαρά.

----------


## Alexakos3

Ρε παιδιά ψάχνω στο net αλλα οι απόψεις διίστανται! Πόσο της % υδατάνθρακα έχουν γενικά οι πατάτες??

----------


## Panosss

> Μάλλον δεν διαβασες το πόστ μου. Μίλησα για δερμάτικο πρόβλημα Οχι για το ότι έβαλα κιλά. Και φυσικα δεν μιλάω για λίπος αλλα κυρίως για ξηρούς καρπούς (και ελαιόλαδο) δηλαδή για Καλά λιπαρά.


Που το ανέφερες φίλε, οτι πρόκειται για δερματικό πρόβλημα;  :01. Unsure: 
Η δημοσίευσή σου ήταν αυτή



> Εαν κοψω απο λιπαρα, και βαλω την αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα σε υδ/κες για να ισοσταθμισω ενεργεια, θα εχει μεγαλο αντικτυπο σε ολη τη διατροφη?
> 
> Επειδη το προσωπο μου εχει γινει παλι σκ@τα απο τα πολλα λιπαρα.. Οχι τπτ αλλο, τσαμπα και 4 μηνες που επαιρνα χαπια..


Απο που θέλεις να υποθέσω οτι εννοείς δερματικό πρόβλημα;

----------


## SeXperT

> Ρε παιδιά ψάχνω στο net αλλα οι απόψεις διίστανται! Πόσο της % υδατάνθρακα έχουν γενικά οι πατάτες??


στα 100γρ εχουν 3γρ πρωτεινη - 21 γρ υδατανθρακα - 0 γρ λιπος


P.S. για τα αυγα που εγραψα πιο πισω δεν εχει κανεις αλλος αποψη?

----------


## Alexakos3

> στα 100γρ εχουν 3γρ πρωτεινη - 21 γρ υδατανθρακα - 0 γρ λιπος
> 
> 
> P.S. για τα αυγα που εγραψα πιο πισω δεν εχει κανεις αλλος αποψη?


thanks  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ρε παιδιά ψάχνω στο net αλλα οι απόψεις διίστανται! Πόσο της % υδατάνθρακα έχουν γενικά οι πατάτες??



Τσεκάρε και εδω εμένα στα 100gr έβγαλε 17.5 στο σάιτ. 

Πανο, το θεωρείς πιο πιθανο να λιπώσω στο πρόσωπο π.χ. ; Τεσπα σε δερμάτικο πρόβλημα αναφερομουν, σε σπυρακια

Sexpert ο κρόκος και το ασπραδι δεν νομίζω να έχουν την ίδια ποσότητα πρωτεινης. Πχ λέω εγω 100 γρ κρόκος 20 γρ πρωτεινης και 100 γρ ασπραδι 40 γρ πρωτεινης. 

Εάν τα βάλεις μαζι και τα υπολογίσεις με τον ίδιο συντελεστή (που εν τέλη δεν είναι ίδιος για τον λόγο που ανέφερα απο πάνω) θα έχεις κάνει λάθος. Άρα μου φαινεται λάθος ο τρόπος αυτός.

----------


## Giannistzn

Αναλογια ρυζιου πατατας ειναι 100γρ ρυζι (αβραστο) = (περιπου) 400γρ πατατας? ή κανω καποιο λαθος?

----------


## vasilis123

εχω παρει το συμπλιρομα (monster mass) και πειρα και βρομη απο το σθπερ μαρκετ,να την κανωσκονη τελειος και να την ανακατεψω με το συμπλιρομα? η να την κανω σκονη και να την βαζω με φρεσκο γαλα και να πεινω.??τι λετε.?και ποτε να ο πεινω,καθε προι???

----------


## SeXperT

> Αναλογια ρυζιου πατατας ειναι 100γρ ρυζι (αβραστο) = (περιπου) 400γρ πατατας? ή κανω καποιο λαθος?


ναι τοσο περιπου... αλλα οχι 100γρ υδατανθρακα!

----------


## Mitsen

Την βρώμη αν σαρεσει την αλέθεις, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Το συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης μπορείς να το χρεισιμοπεις μετά το γυναστηριο η σε κάποιο γεύμα που τα gr πρωτεΐνης δεν είναι αρκετά. Για το πρωί επίσης πιστεύω πως άμα σαρεσει με γάλα βαζετο με γάλα. 
Ο χρόνος απορρόφησης της σκόνης ο ίδιος θάναι.

----------


## worfel

αν τρωμε μεγαλες ποσότητες πρωτεινων παιζει ο οργανισμος να στραφει σε πρωτεινες για ενεργεια και να χασουμε μυικη μαζα? γιατι μετα τις 5-6 το απογευμα, δεν τρώω καθολου υδατανθρακες παρα μονο πρωτεινη (κοτοπουλα, μοσχαρια, αυγα κτλπ).

----------


## beefmeup

> αν τρωμε μεγαλες ποσότητες πρωτεινων παιζει ο οργανισμος να στραφει σε πρωτεινες για ενεργεια και να χασουμε μυικη μαζα? γιατι μετα τις 5-6 το απογευμα, δεν τρώω καθολου υδατανθρακες παρα μονο πρωτεινη (κοτοπουλα, μοσχαρια, αυγα κτλπ).


πολυ δυσκολα κ υπο προυποθεσεις.
κ ειδικα αν τρως υ/ες μεσα στο υπολοιπο της μερας.

----------


## Giannistzn

> πολυ δυσκολα κ υπο προυποθεσεις.
> κ ειδικα αν τρως υ/ες μεσα στο υπολοιπο της μερας.


Και παλι αν τρωει (καλα) λιπαρα, πρωτα δεν θα στοχευσει εκει ο οργανισμος? Αφου δεν του "αρεσει" να καταβολιζει πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι κ αυτο.

----------


## worfel

θενξ για τις αμεσες απαντησεις. 

και κατι ακομα, 

το πρωι οταν κανω αεροβια με αδειο στομαχι, εκτος απο λιποδιαλυτη μπορω να χρησιμοποιώ και 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη λιγο πριν την αεροβια? ή με *τελειως*  αδειο στομαχι? γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να βρω αμινοξεα..

----------


## beefmeup

καλυτερα αστην πρωτεινη για μετα με το φαγητο.

----------


## lef

> θενξ για τις αμεσες απαντησεις. 
> 
> και κατι ακομα, 
> 
> το πρωι οταν κανω αεροβια με αδειο στομαχι, εκτος απο λιποδιαλυτη μπορω να χρησιμοποιώ και 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη λιγο πριν την αεροβια? ή με *τελειως*  αδειο στομαχι? γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να βρω αμινοξεα..


με τελειο αδειο οχι πρωτεινη

----------


## beatshooter

νυστικος+λιπο

κανεις αεροβιο

ποσο διαρκει?το πολυ καμια ωρα?

και μετα πιες την πρωτεινη σου

----------


## worfel

ντανκε  :01. Smile:

----------


## JoeDaFlow

Hello BB, posh einai h posothta proteinis mesa se ena mpouti kotopoulou?

_P.S, Sorry gia ta Greeklish, alla den exw perasei ellinika sta linux._

----------


## vasilis123

thnx κατι τετοιο θα κανω..αλλα λεω να την πλακωνω και με κουταλι το πρωι,να τροω 2-3 κουταλιες καθε πρωι,μαζι με τα δημιτριακα τα αυγα και το συμπλιρομα που πεινω..τι λες.?

----------


## ΦΥΓΑΣ

η πρωτεινη σου ειναι με υδατανδρακες(ογκου)?
τι θελεισ και την βρωμη

----------


## outnumb

ποσο ζυγιζει το μπουτι;

----------


## worfel

> ποσο ζυγιζει το μπουτι;


γιατι, παιζει ρολο το βαρος? ιδια *περιεκτικοτητα* δεν θα εχει ειτε ειναι 50 ειτε ειναι 100 γρ?

----------


## t.s.t

> γιατι, παιζει ρολο το βαρος? ιδια *περιεκτικοτητα* δεν θα εχει ειτε ειναι 50 ειτε ειναι 100 γρ?


Νομιζω πως οχι,γιατι αν εχει πιο πολυ κρεας το μπουτι απο ενα αλλο λογικα θα αλλαζει η περιεκτικοτητα..

----------


## outnumb

> Νομιζω πως οχι,γιατι αν εχει πιο πολυ κρεας το μπουτι απο ενα αλλο λογικα θα αλλαζει η περιεκτικοτητα..


μη νομιζεις, ετσι ακριβως ειναι..  :01. Wink:

----------


## t.s.t

> μη νομιζεις, ετσι ακριβως ειναι..


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

Αλλο το αν εχει λιπος ή ψαχνο. Η περιεκτικοτητα που λετε δεν νομιζω να αλλαζει.

Π.χ. στα 100 γρ (λεω εγω) 20% πρωτεΐνες / 20% λιπαρα / κλπ κλπ αυτο δεν αλλαζει απο μπουτι σε μπουτο (μικρες αποκλισεις οκ) αλλα δεν γινεται τα 100γρ απο ενα μπουτι να εχουν 20γρ πρωτεΐνης και 100γρ απο αλλο μπουτι 5γρ. Αποκλισεις των 2-3 γραμμαριων δεκτες και αναμενομενες.

----------


## the_trooper

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Γιάννη, μιλάμε για ζύγισμα καθαρού κρέατος μόνο, και όχι κόκκαλο. Εκεί δε νομίζω να αλλάζει ιδιαίτερα η σύσταση του μπουτιού  :01. Razz:

----------


## worfel

στο στηθος κοτοπουλο γυρο γυρο καμια φορα εχει κατι ασπρακια, λιπος ειναι βασικα. πολυ λιγο. γνωριζει κανεις αν ειναι καλο λιπος ή οχι?

----------


## gym

> στο στηθος κοτοπουλο γυρο γυρο καμια φορα εχει κατι ασπρακια, λιπος ειναι βασικα. πολυ λιγο. γνωριζει κανεις αν ειναι καλο λιπος ή οχι?


λιπος ειναι καλε...τα ασπρακια λες αυτα που βγαινουν πχ στο βρασιμο η στο αντικολλητικο που μπορει να τρεξουν?λιπος κ αυτο...κακο.΄..ξου κακα...αλλα μην τρελαινεσαι...εκτος κ αν πιο πολυ φαινεται αυτο παρα το κοτοπουλο.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
δηλαδη μην παρεις κ την τσιμπιδα να το βγαλεις...αυτο εννοω...

----------


## Giannistzn

> λιπος ειναι καλε...τα ασπρακια λες αυτα που βγαινουν πχ στο βρασιμο η στο αντικολλητικο που μπορει να τρεξουν?λιπος κ αυτο...κακο.΄..ξου κακα...αλλα μην τρελαινεσαι...εκτος κ αν πιο πολυ φαινεται αυτο παρα το κοτοπουλο....
> δηλαδη μην παρεις κ την τσιμπιδα να το βγαλεις...αυτο εννοω...


Nαι καλα, εγω 3 ωρες χειρουργειο κανω για να τα βγαλω ΟΛΑ!! ΟΛΑ!! ΞΟΥ ΞΟΥ 666! 

just kidding ε μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## worfel

ντάνκε! 

εχετε ακουσει για τα κοτοπουλα, που τα "ταϊζουν" οιστρογόνα ωστε να μεγαλωνει το στηθος τους πιο γρηγορα? διαβασα πως αυτες οι ορμονες, περνανε απο το κοτοπουλο στον ανθρωπο και γιαυτο οσοι τρωνε πολυ κοτοπουλο "πετανε βυζι"

το ερωτημα ειναι, εσεις καθε ποτε τρωτε κοτοπουλο? λαμβανετε αυτες τις φημες με τα οιστρογόνα υπ'όψην σας?

----------


## Giannistzn

Πιο παλια ειχα κανει διατροφη για να χασω κιλα αποκλειστικα με κοτοπουλο - γαλοπουλα - αντε και κανενα μπιφτεκι. Και τωρα τρωω 5-6 φορες την εβδομαδα, 2-3 φορες τη μερα. 

Ακομα πλακα ειναι το στηθος μου. Μην αγχωνεσαι, αλλα και αλλα μας ταιζουν..

----------


## vasilis123

στον υδατανθρακα στιριζετε,εχει και θερμιδες φουλ και προτεινη,,οχι και πολι προτεινη ομως..θελω να βαλω κιλα οπωσ διποτε για αυτο........

----------


## Stella

> ντάνκε! 
> 
> εχετε ακουσει για τα κοτοπουλα, που τα "ταϊζουν" οιστρογόνα ωστε να μεγαλωνει το στηθος τους πιο γρηγορα? διαβασα πως αυτες οι ορμονες, περνανε απο το κοτοπουλο στον ανθρωπο και γιαυτο* οσοι τρωνε πολυ κοτοπουλο "πετανε βυζι"*
> 
> το ερωτημα ειναι, εσεις καθε ποτε τρωτε κοτοπουλο? λαμβανετε αυτες τις φημες με τα οιστρογόνα υπ'όψην σας?


Με το κοτόπουλο *δεν* πετάς βυζί!!!
ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## Giannistzn

> στον υδατανθρακα στιριζετε,εχει και θερμιδες φουλ και προτεινη,,οχι και πολι προτεινη ομως..θελω να βαλω κιλα οπωσ διποτε για αυτο........


Που κολαει αυτο βασικα γιατι δεν μπορω να βγαλω συνδεση..?




> Με το κοτόπουλο *δεν* πετάς βυζί!!!
> ΤΕΛΟΣ!


Διακρινω ενα παραπονο?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stella

> Διακρινω ενα παραπονο?


Όχι μωρέ για άλλες λέω, όχι για μένα.... :02. Clown2:

----------


## tolis93

παιδια τα κοτοπουλακια και οι γαλοπουλες σας αποκλειστικα και μονο απο το χασαπη!τι διαολο βαζουν οι εταιριες στα κρεατα..δε θελω να ξερω...μονο και μονο για να συντηρουνται σκεφτειτε...ποσο μαλλον για να μεγαλωνουν πιο γρηγορα και να αυξανεται η παραγωγη...γιαυτο χασαπακος της γειτονιας η καλυτερη δουλεια.δε παιρνει και του πεταματου κοτοπουλα και γαλοπουλες αφου δεν εχει αναγκη να πουλησει 1000 κοτοπουλα τη μερα...

----------


## tolis93

μια ερωτηση...εχω παρει ενα γαλα σογιας(τωρα ξεκινησα να πινω απο αυτο το χουριο) και παρολο που ειναι χαμηλο σε θερμιδες(περιπου 100-110 το ποτηρακι 250 ml) παρατηρησα πως στα 100γρ εχει 7,5 γρ υδατανθρακα και τα 7,4 ειναι σακχαρα...και λιπαρα εχει 1,8 γρ....ειναι καλο να το πινω?επειδη ειναι φυτικο το λιπος και τα σακχαρα λογικα φυτικα.ειναι με γευση βανιλλια βεβαια.τωρα αν καποιος καταναλωνει καποιο γαλα σογιας ποιοτικοτερο ας προτυνει.
Υ.Γ. τα 100γρ ειναι και 100 ml? δε ξερω αν ισχυει και στο γαλα αυτο.
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## jimmy007

> μια ερωτηση...εχω παρει ενα γαλα σογιας(τωρα ξεκινησα να πινω απο αυτο το χουριο) και παρολο που ειναι χαμηλο σε θερμιδες(περιπου 100-110 το ποτηρακι 250 ml) παρατηρησα πως στα 100γρ εχει 7,5 γρ υδατανθρακα και τα 7,4 ειναι σακχαρα...και λιπαρα εχει 1,8 γρ....ειναι καλο να το πινω?επειδη ειναι φυτικο το λιπος και τα σακχαρα λογικα φυτικα.ειναι με γευση βανιλλια βεβαια.τωρα αν καποιος καταναλωνει καποιο γαλα σογιας ποιοτικοτερο ας προτυνει.
> Υ.Γ. τα 100γρ ειναι και 100 ml? δε ξερω αν ισχυει και στο γαλα αυτο.
> Ευχαριστω!!!


Καταρχάς η πρωτείνη του γάλακτος από σόγια είναι μικρότερης βιολογικής αξίας από την αντίστοιχη του κανονικού(από αγελάδα).
Οι υδ/κες του γάλακτος είναι σάκχαρα(λακτόζη).
Τα 100 γρ είναι *χοντρικά* 100 ml..

----------


## d3m

Βαρεθηκα τι βρωμη ολο το χειμωνα και χθες στο σουπερ μαρκετ βρηκα αυτα weetabix αρκετα ωραια και κατεβαινουν ανετα.
Λεει οτι εχει χαμηλα σαχκαρα,λιπη και 95% ολικης αλεσεως.Τα εχει δοκιμασει καποιος αλλος?

----------


## tolis93

> Βαρεθηκα τι βρωμη ολο το χειμωνα και χθες στο σουπερ μαρκετ βρηκα αυτα weetabix αρκετα ωραια και κατεβαινουν ανετα.
> Λεει οτι εχει χαμηλα σαχκαρα,λιπη και 95% ολικης αλεσεως.Τα εχει δοκιμασει καποιος αλλος?


φιλαρα κοψτα οπως εισαι!!!ειναι θανατος τσεκαρε γλυκαιμικο δεικτη και θα καταλαβεις.αυτα και τα rice krispies η καπως ετσι ειναι θανατηλα.εκτος αν τα χτυπας μετα τη προπο...αλλα γενικα ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## tolis93

> Καταρχάς η πρωτείνη του γάλακτος από σόγια είναι μικρότερης βιολογικής αξίας από την αντίστοιχη του κανονικού(από αγελάδα).
> Οι υδ/κες του γάλακτος είναι σάκχαρα(λακτόζη).
> Τα 100 γρ είναι *χοντρικά* 100 ml..


σε ευχαριστω.οποτε προτεινεις γαλα αγελαδινο ετσι?

----------


## jimmy007

> σε ευχαριστω.οποτε προτεινεις γαλα αγελαδινο ετσι?


Για κάποιον που τον ενδιαφέρει η μυική ανάπτυξη είναι καλύτερη επιλογή. Όχι βέβαια ότι είναι ο μοναδικός δρόμος.
Γενικά, προσωπικά αποφεύγω τα πάρα πολλά φυτικά προιόντα στην διατροφή μου γιατί μας ενδιαφέρει να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο ανεβασμένα ανδρογόνα.

----------


## tolis93

> Για κάποιον που τον ενδιαφέρει η μυική ανάπτυξη είναι καλύτερη επιλογή. Όχι βέβαια ότι είναι ο μοναδικός δρόμος.
> Γενικά, προσωπικά αποφεύγω τα πάρα πολλά φυτικά προιόντα στην διατροφή μου γιατί μας ενδιαφέρει να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο ανεβασμένα ανδρογόνα.


+1 παρολο που το ψοφαω στα φρουτα(6 την ημερα στη πλακα)

----------


## d3m

> φιλαρα κοψτα οπως εισαι!!!ειναι θανατος τσεκαρε γλυκαιμικο δεικτη και θα καταλαβεις.αυτα και τα rice krispies η καπως ετσι ειναι θανατηλα.εκτος αν τα χτυπας μετα τη προπο...αλλα γενικα ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ


Πως το τσεκαρω αυτο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## jimmy007

> +1 παρολο που το ψοφαω στα φρουτα(6 την ημερα στη πλακα)


Ε εντάξει δεν είναι σαν τη σόγια τα φρούτα...

----------


## tolis93

> Πως το τσεκαρω αυτο?


πολυ απλα πας google και χτυπας gl of weetabix.σε βιβλιο διαβασα οτι εχει 22-23

----------


## d3m

> πολυ απλα πας google και χτυπας gl of weetabix.σε βιβλιο διαβασα οτι εχει 22-23


Ναι δικαιο εχεις. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι δικαιο εχεις.


εγω παιρνω απο το σκλ@β@ν@τ@ κατι βιολογικα.εχει με καλαμποκι χωρις ζαχαρη.και ειναι απιστευτα.και τζαμπα(2,20 ξερω γω το πακετο και βιολογικο) και κατι αλλα bran flakes με 273 θερμιδες ανα 100 γρ.βιολογικα..χαμηλα σακχαρα.απιστευτα...και κατεβαινουν πολυυυυ ευκολα.ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδια τα κοτοπουλακια και οι γαλοπουλες σας αποκλειστικα και μονο απο το χασαπη!τι διαολο βαζουν οι εταιριες στα κρεατα..δε θελω να ξερω...μονο και μονο για να συντηρουνται σκεφτειτε...ποσο μαλλον για να μεγαλωνουν πιο γρηγορα και να αυξανεται η παραγωγη...γιαυτο χασαπακος της γειτονιας η καλυτερη δουλεια.δε παιρνει και του πεταματου κοτοπουλα και γαλοπουλες αφου δεν εχει αναγκη να πουλησει 1000 κοτοπουλα τη μερα...


Καλα δεν ισχυει και τοσο. Στο σουπερμαρκετ εχει το ιδιο κοτοπουλο που παιρνω απο το χασαπη (επειδη βλεπω τη συσκευασια) αλλα σε αλλη τιμη. Αλλα απο ποιοτητα ειναι το ιδιο. Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο παντα. Και ο χασαπης θα σου δωσει σαβουρα. Γι'αυτο βρισκεις καποιον καλο και τον προτιμας  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Καλα δεν ισχυει και τοσο. Στο σουπερμαρκετ εχει το ιδιο κοτοπουλο που παιρνω απο το χασαπη (επειδη βλεπω τη συσκευασια) αλλα σε αλλη τιμη. Αλλα απο ποιοτητα ειναι το ιδιο. Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο παντα. Και ο χασαπης θα σου δωσει σαβουρα. Γι'αυτο βρισκεις καποιον καλο και τον προτιμας


νταξει εγω παω με προτυπο το δικο μου.μενω και σε περιοχη με αρκετα μειωμενη κινηση ισως γιαυτο...

----------


## tolis93

σορυ που το ποσταρω εδω αλλα εδω τσεκαρουν περισσοτεροι...
και επειδη δεν θα μιλησω για καθαρο μεταπροπονητικο.
λοιπον.αυριο πρωι ζεστουλα θα χει και τα σχετικα το ψησε η παρεα να παμε για μπανακι.γυμναστηριο εννοειται δε γουσταρω να το χασω.οποτε θα κανω το πρωι και μετα θα χτυπησω ουσιαστικα το μεταπροπονητικο μου.
η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης....αν χτυπησω καμια αραβικη πιτα με πατατα και κανενα αυγο με γαλοπουλα ειναι οκ?ουσιαστικα για την αραβικη πιτα εχω ενδιασμους γιατι ειναι λιγο πολυ σα το λευκο ψωμι.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.
Υ.Γ.(λεω να φαω λιγο του σκασμου για να με κρατησει και στη παραλια.μη καταληξω με κανενα σκουπιδο-σαντουιτς στα χερια μου...)

----------


## Giannistzn

> σορυ που το ποσταρω εδω αλλα εδω τσεκαρουν περισσοτεροι...
> και επειδη δεν θα μιλησω για καθαρο μεταπροπονητικο.
> λοιπον.αυριο πρωι ζεστουλα θα χει και τα σχετικα το ψησε η παρεα να παμε για μπανακι.γυμναστηριο εννοειται δε γουσταρω να το χασω.οποτε θα κανω το πρωι και μετα θα χτυπησω ουσιαστικα το μεταπροπονητικο μου.
> η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης....αν χτυπησω καμια αραβικη πιτα με πατατα και κανενα αυγο με γαλοπουλα ειναι οκ?ουσιαστικα για την αραβικη πιτα εχω ενδιασμους γιατι ειναι λιγο πολυ σα το λευκο ψωμι.
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.
> Υ.Γ.(λεω να φαω λιγο του σκασμου για να με κρατησει και στη παραλια.μη καταληξω με κανενα σκουπιδο-σαντουιτς στα χερια μου...)


Γιατι δεν παιρνεις κατι μαζι σου στην παραλια? π.χ. την αραβικη που λες ή ενα τοστ (τουμπανοτοστ) να σε καλυψει?

----------


## tolis93

> Γιατι δεν παιρνεις κατι μαζι σου στην παραλια? π.χ. την αραβικη που λες ή ενα τοστ (τουμπανοτοστ) να σε καλυψει?


 μωρε εγω οταν παω για μπανιο παω για ΜΠΑΝΙΟ...δε βγαινω απο το νερο με τη καμια.και αν φαω πρεπει να μεινω και εξω.κυριως για αυτο.δηλαδη προσπαθω καπως να τα καλυψω ολα...

----------


## Giannistzn

Ε κανε μια παραχωρηση και κατσε μιση ωρα εξω να χαζευεις.. Δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο. Ασε που αν δεν κανεις μακροβουτια κλπ εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Gianna

> φιλαρα κοψτα οπως εισαι!!!ειναι θανατος τσεκαρε γλυκαιμικο δεικτη και θα καταλαβεις.αυτα και τα rice krispies η καπως ετσι ειναι θανατηλα.εκτος αν τα χτυπας μετα τη προπο...αλλα γενικα ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ


Εμένα πάντως μ΄αρέσουν πολύ  :01. Razz: και σε διατροφολόγο που του τα έχω πει, ενέκρινε. (τα τρώει κι ο ίδιος) Τώρα τα rice krispies ναι, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλά!

----------


## tolis93

> Ε κανε μια παραχωρηση και κατσε μιση ωρα εξω να χαζευεις.. Δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο. Ασε που αν δεν κανεις μακροβουτια κλπ εισαι μια χαρα.


σχετικα με το γευμα π ανεφερα παραπανω τι λες?γιατι αν φαω κανενα τετοιο πριν παω παραλια ειμαι οκ....

----------


## tolis93

> Εμένα πάντως μ΄αρέσουν πολύ και σε διατροφολόγο που του τα έχω πει, ενέκρινε. (τα τρώει κι ο ίδιος) Τώρα τα rice krispies ναι, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλά!


νταξει αν σαρεσουν να τα τρως δε θα παχυνεις απο το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη ενος προιοντος ολικης αλεσεως με φυτικες υνες και τα σχετικα...ειπαμε !! :01. Wink:

----------


## Thanasis94

Καλησπερα σας,
θελω οποιος γνωριζει κατι σχετικα με την διατροφη γραμμωσης να μου απαντησει...
καταρχην ειμαι 17 χρονων εχω υψος 1.80 και ειμαι 66 κιλα και ασχολουμαι 8 χρονια με τον στιβο και προσπαθω να κανω μια καλη γραμμωση κοιλιακων αλλα ακομα δεν εχω πετυχει το θεμιτο αποτελεσμα.
Ακολουθω το παρακατω προγραμμα διατροφης μαζι με συστηματικη προπονηση,δηλαδη για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος η προπονηση μου αποτελειται απο τρεξιμο εντονο η στατικο ποδηλατο + κοιλιακους+ βαρακια+καμψεις+ελξεις  και αυτην την προπονηση την κανω 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα...
τωρα το προγραμμα διατροφης που ακολουθω το εβγαλα εγω αφου διαβασα καποια πραγματα για το θεμα της γραμμωσης... 

το προγραμμα ειναι το εξης:

πρωι 08:00 η 9:00 2 φρυγανιες + 1 ποτηρι ζεστο τσάι ή μούσλι σπιτικο το οποιο περιεχει (10 αμυγδαλα,2-3 καρυδια,1 κουταλια της σουπας μελι,1 αποξηραμενο βερικοκο,1 κουταλια της σουπας σταφιδες,1 μπανανα,2 κουταλιες της σουπας quaker και 500ml γαλα ολα αυτα σε ενα  μπολ... 

μετα απο τρεις ωρες δηλαδη κατα της 11 με 12 η ωρα κανω την προπονηση 

μεσημερι 14:00-15:00 στηθος κοτοπουλο η καποιο ψαρι + ρυζι και μια φορα την βδομαδα φακες η φασολια και μια σαλατα απο ινωδη λαχανικα σηνυθος : ντοματα,μπροκολο,μαρουλι

17:00 - 18:00 κρεας(μοσχαρισιο,γαλοπουλας,κοτοπουλο) + ρυζι η 2 αυγα και μια σαλατα απο ινωδη λαχανικα σηνυθος: ντοματα,μπροκολο,μαρουλι

20:00 - 21:00 τονο + σαλατα απο ινωδη λαχανικα 

αυτο ειναι το προγραμμα μου και επισης πινω 8-10 ποτηρια νερο τη μερα 
και ελαχιστους χυμους 2-3 την βδομαδα και παντα φυσικους 
Τωρα αυτο το προγραμμα ειναι σωστο η λυπει κατι η να βγαλω κατι και να το αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο?
και επισης τα τοστ με γαλοπουλα και κασερι για διατροφη γραμμωσης κανουν η λειτουργουν αρνητικα ωστε να πετυχω ενα θεμιτο αποτελεσμα και ο καγιανας με αυγα,ντοματα,τυρι και σαλτσα στο τηγανι κανει για γραμμωση η οχι? 
οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μου απαντησει,ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!

----------


## jimas

> Καλησπερα σας,
> θελω οποιος γνωριζει κατι σχετικα με την διατροφη γραμμωσης να μου απαντησει...
> καταρχην ειμαι 17 χρονων εχω υψος 1.80 και ειμαι 66 κιλα και ασχολουμαι 8 χρονια με τον στιβο και προσπαθω να κανω μια καλη γραμμωση κοιλιακων αλλα ακομα δεν εχω πετυχει το θεμιτο αποτελεσμα.
> Ακολουθω το παρακατω προγραμμα διατροφης μαζι με συστηματικη προπονηση,δηλαδη για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος η προπονηση μου αποτελειται απο τρεξιμο εντονο η στατικο ποδηλατο + κοιλιακους+ βαρακια+καμψεις+ελξεις  και αυτην την προπονηση την κανω 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα...
> τωρα το προγραμμα διατροφης που ακολουθω το εβγαλα εγω αφου διαβασα καποια πραγματα για το θεμα της γραμμωσης... 
> 
> το προγραμμα ειναι το εξης:
> 
> πρωι 08:00 η 9:00 2 φρυγανιες + 1 ποτηρι ζεστο τσάι ή μούσλι σπιτικο το οποιο περιεχει (10 αμυγδαλα,2-3 καρυδια,1 κουταλια της σουπας μελι,1 αποξηραμενο βερικοκο,1 κουταλια της σουπας σταφιδες,1 μπανανα,2 κουταλιες της σουπας quaker και 500ml γαλα ολα αυτα σε ενα  μπολ... 
> ...


Σαν πολλά δεν είναι για πρωινό αυτά στο μούσλι; :01. Unsure: 
Μήπως δεν κάνεις αρκετούς κοιλιακούς η πρέπει να αλλάξεις άσκηση κοιλιακών ώστε να σε πίασουν πιο καλά; :01. Unsure: 
8χρόνια με το στίβο και δεν έχεις γράμμωση στους κοιλιακούς ακόμη;
Όσα άτομα έχω δει να ασχολούνται με στίβο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι γραμμωμένοι

----------


## Thanasis94

ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΟΣΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ,ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΚΙΛΑ...ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ...ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΥΣΛΙ Τ ΝΑ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΩ?

----------


## Giannistzn

Βασικα με 8 χρονια στοιβο επρεπε να ησουν τερμα στεγνος.. Εχω φιλο που κανει 1χρονο και κατι (και δεν προσεχει και τη διατροφη του) και εχει ελαχιστο ποσοστο λιπους.

Μηπως απλα δεν εχεις μυΐκοτητα και γι'αυτο δεν φαινονται εντονα? Μπορει αυτο να ειναι το προβλημα. Δηλαδη, να  χρειαζεσαι μυΐκα κιλα για να δειξουν, αλλα απ'οσο ξερω στο στοιβο αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο επιθυμιτο, δλδ οσο ποιο αδυνατος τοσο καλυτερα.

----------


## Thanasis94

Αυτο μου λενε και οι γονεις μου οτι θελω μυικα κιλα για να δειξουν οι μυς...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## jimas

> Βασικα με 8 χρονια στοιβο επρεπε να ησουν τερμα στεγνος.. Εχω φιλο που κανει 1χρονο και κατι (και δεν προσεχει και τη διατροφη του) και εχει ελαχιστο ποσοστο λιπους.
> 
> Μηπως απλα δεν εχεις μυΐκοτητα και γι'αυτο δεν φαινονται εντονα? Μπορει αυτο να ειναι το προβλημα. Δηλαδη, να  χρειαζεσαι μυΐκα κιλα για να δειξουν, αλλα απ'οσο ξερω στο στοιβο αυτο δεν ειναι και τοσο επιθυμιτο, δλδ οσο ποιο αδυνατος τοσο καλυτερα.


 :03. Thumb up:  Μήπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια που δεν πρόσεχες τη διατροφή σου έχεις συσσωρευμένο λίπος και θέλει λίγο χρόνο και περισσότερη ένταση στην προπόνηση για να καεί; Είναι κάπως αδύνατο να συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο εκτός και αν ο σωματότυπος σου είναι τέτοιος,
Γιατί δεν βάζεις το θέμα σαν ποστ και στην ενότητα που έχει σχέση με τις ασκήσεις γυμναστικής να σου πουν και εκεί μια γνώμη οι ειδικοί;

----------


## Thanasis94

Παντως με αυτο το προγραμμα διατροφης που ανεφερα οτι κανω ειδα καποια αποτελεσματα το τελευταιο 2μηνο αλλα εκει που γραμμωνονται οι κοιλιακοι μετα απο καποιο διαστημα αρχιζουν να χανονται μηπως χανω μυικο ιστο απο τα πολλα χιλιομετρα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## jimas

> αυτο ειναι το προγραμμα μου και επισης πινω 8-10 ποτηρια νερο τη μερα 
> και ελαχιστους χυμους 2-3 την βδομαδα και παντα φυσικους


8-10 ποτήρια νερό πίνεις εκτός προπόνησης η με την προπόνηση;
Αν πίνεις 8-10 ποτήρια με την προπόνηση πιστεύω είναι λίγα

----------


## Giannistzn

Να το ρωτησω εδω μην ανοιγω θεμα, πιο παλια ειχα κανει τη διατροφη της ζωνης. Ειχα παει σε διατροφολογο. Πλεον βλεπω οτι ηταν μια κετογονικη διατροφη.

Θελω να ρωτησω, σχεδον σε ολα τα γευματα, μου ειχε φρουτο, π.χ. 

πρωι - μηλο + γαλοπουλα + κιτρινο τυρι + κανενα αμυγδαλο

ή στο μεσημεριανο π.χ. μισο κιλο σαλατα - 150γρ κοτοπουλο και 1 μηλο (και Ω3)

Για ποιο λογο επαιζαν τα φρουτα? Κυριως μηλα - αχλαδια - καρπουζι - κερασι - φραουλες. Για το γλυκογονο ή καμια σχεση?

----------


## Jumaru

Να ρωτήσω , παίρνω σπιρουλίνα και πολυβιταμίνη Q10 plus , θα ήταν υπερβολή να πάρω και Ω3 ? Τρώω τουλάχιστον 2 η 3 τη βδομάδα ψάρια (σαρδέλες ,λούτσους , σκουμπριά κτλ)

----------


## SeXperT

> Να ρωτήσω , παίρνω σπιρουλίνα και πολυβιταμίνη Q10 plus , θα ήταν υπερβολή να πάρω και Ω3 ? Τρώω τουλάχιστον 2 η 3 τη βδομάδα ψάρια (σαρδέλες ,λούτσους , σκουμπριά κτλ)



σταματα την σπιρουλινα να γλυτωσεις και κανα φραγκο και ξεκινα Ω-3

----------


## Thanasis94

δεν τα πινω πριν η μετα την προπονηση τα πινω συνολικα ολη την μερα οποτε τα μισα ειναι περιπου πριν την προπονηση και τα αλλα μισα μετα...παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο αν τα πινω πριν η μετα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μετα ρε δεν εχεις καθολου υ/α?
> φανταζομαι δεν εχεις ουτε λιπαρα.τι τρως ρε?σκετο κοτοπουλο
> κ πριν ποσο υ/α βαζεις στο περιπου


κατσε να γραψουμε γτ θα του το μαμησουμε το θρεντ :08. Turtle: 

ξεχασα να πω οτι στο ποστ βαζω συνηθως μελι....μετα δεν βαζω υ/α στο στερεο γευμα...γενικα ρε τα φαγητα μου δεν ειναι σκετα,δλδ βαζει η μανα μου μεσα διαφορα οχι με την κακη εννοια και πολλες φορες δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσω κατι. :01. Wink: 


τωρα για πριν πολυ χοντρικα θα σου πω,εε αμα φαω ρυζι(καστανο παντα ή μπασματι) θα ειναι 2 αντε το πολυ 3 κουταλιες της σουπας βρασμενο...αμα ειναι ψωμι 1 φετα νορμαλ προς μικρη και πατατα νομιζω μιση

----------


## lef

> κατσε να γραψουμε γτ θα του το μαμησουμε το θρεντ
> 
> ξεχασα να πω οτι στο ποστ βαζω συνηθως μελι....μετα δεν βαζω υ/α στο στερεο γευμα...γενικα ρε τα φαγητα μου δεν ειναι σκετα,δλδ βαζει η μανα μου μεσα διαφορα οχι με την κακη εννοια και πολλες φορες δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσω κατι.


πες κανενα μαγικο της μανας σου ρε :01. Mr. Green: 
το αρθρο των παιδιων με προβληματισε για τον ποστ υ/α αλλα και τι να βαλω με το κρεας μιας και ουτε λαχανικα ουτε λιπαρα θελω να βαλω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> πες κανενα μαγικο της μανας σου ρε
> το αρθρο των παιδιων με προβληματισε για τον ποστ υ/α αλλα και τι να βαλω με το κρεας μιας και ουτε λαχανικα ουτε λιπαρα θελω να βαλω


εε πχ.χθες εφαγα περκα στο φουρνο...ειχε βαλει διαφορα μυρωδικα,ντοματα λιωμενη,κρεμμυδι και λαδι κλασσικα και ηταν λουκουμι...μια χαρα ηταν και εχασα και 300γρ απο χθες...χαχαχα...καθε μερα ζυγιζομαι εχω ψυχωση τωρα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

για θυμισε μου λιγο τι ελεγε για τον υ/α στο ποστ

----------


## lef

> εε πχ.χθες εφαγα περκα στο φουρνο...ειχε βαλει διαφορα μυρωδικα,ντοματα λιωμενη,κρεμμυδι και λαδι κλασσικα και ηταν λουκουμι...μια χαρα ηταν και εχασα και 300γρ απο χθες...χαχαχα...καθε μερα ζυγιζομαι εχω ψυχωση τωρα
> 
> για θυμισε μου λιγο τι ελεγε για τον υ/α στο ποστ


δεν λεει στανταρ να τους αποφυγουμε αλλα απλα οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητοι.και μονο η πρωτεινη φτανει
''Εαν δεν λαβουμε υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο μας,η ληψη της πρωτεινης και μονο ειναι αρκετη να βοηθησει στην αναρρωση μιας και η γλυκοζη στο αιμα κ η ινσουλινη θα ειναι ηδη σε καποιο επιπεδο απο αυτους που θα εχουμε παρει πριν την προπονηση''τσεκαρε
και ελεγα να δοκιμασω να τους κοψω να δω αν θα δω καμια διαφορα αλλα οπως σου ειπα δεν λεει να φαω σκετο μπιφτεκι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν λεει στανταρ να τους αποφυγουμε αλλα απλα οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητοι.και μονο η πρωτεινη φτανει
> ''Εαν δεν λαβουμε υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο μας,η ληψη της πρωτεινης και μονο ειναι αρκετη να βοηθησει στην αναρρωση μιας και η γλυκοζη στο αιμα κ η ινσουλινη θα ειναι ηδη σε καποιο επιπεδο απο αυτους που θα εχουμε παρει πριν την προπονηση''τσεκαρε
> και ελεγα να δοκιμασω να τους κοψω να δω αν θα δω καμια διαφορα αλλα οπως σου ειπα δεν λεει να φαω σκετο μπιφτεκι


 αααα εσυ μιλας για το στερεο μετα το ποστ οκ...εγω ετσι κ αλλιως απο τοτε που ξεκινησα low carb πριν κανα 2μηνο περιπου δεν ετρωγα υ/α σε αυτο το γευμα,οπως και τωρα που ξεκινησα κετο απο προχθες...αλλα βαζω σχεδον παντα στο ποστ

----------


## lef

> αααα εσυ μιλας για το στερεο μετα το ποστ οκ...εγω ετσι κ αλλιως απο τοτε που ξεκινησα low carb πριν κανα 2μηνο περιπου δεν ετρωγα υ/α σε αυτο το γευμα,οπως και τωρα που ξεκινησα κετο απο προχθες...αλλα βαζω σχεδον παντα στο ποστ


εγω μονο στερεο εχω μετα την προπονα
αμινο περνω μετα την προπονηση και παω σπιτι για φαι

----------


## jimas

> δεν τα πινω πριν η μετα την προπονηση τα πινω συνολικα ολη την μερα οποτε τα μισα ειναι περιπου πριν την προπονηση και τα αλλα μισα μετα...παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο αν τα πινω πριν η μετα?


Δεν εννοώ αυτό. Θέλω να πω οτι πέρα απο τα 8-10 ποτήρια που πίνεις την ημέρα πρέπει να πίνεις και αρκετό νερό επιπλέον κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης.8-10 ποτήρια πρέπει έτσι και αλλιώς να πίνεις στάνταρ την ημέρα κάνεις δεν κάνεις προπόνηση

----------


## Alexakos3

Ρε παιδιά πείτε μου κάτι... αυτήν την περίοδο που προσέχουμε δηλαδή πάρα πολύ την διατροφή μας μπορούμε να βάλουμε λίγο καρπούζι?? Και αν καμιά Κυριακή έχω τρελλές ορέξεις μπορώ να βάλω και λίγι φέτα που έχει μόνο 11% λιπαρα?? Γύρως τα 30-50 γρ σκεφτόμουν...

----------


## worfel

> Ρε παιδιά πείτε μου κάτι... αυτήν την περίοδο που προσέχουμε δηλαδή πάρα πολύ την διατροφή μας μπορούμε να βάλουμε λίγο καρπούζι?? Και αν καμιά Κυριακή έχω τρελλές ορέξεις μπορώ να βάλω και λίγι φέτα που έχει μόνο 11% λιπαρα?? Γύρως τα 30-50 γρ σκεφτόμουν...


αν εισαι σε ογκο ναι. αν εισαι σε γραμμωση, παλι ναι αλλα μην κανεις τσιτ μεαλ (αν θες να εισαι αυστηρος)

----------


## pan0z

Για το γλυκο καλαμποκι κονσερβας τι γνωμη εχετε?Μερικες φορες το βραδυ αμα ειναι να βγω βαριεμε να μαγειρευω πατατα/κριθαρι και τροω αυτο.Βασικα αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι ο γλυκαιμικος του δεικτης δεν ειναι λιγο ψηλα?Δηλαδη θελω να ρωτησω ειναι σαν να τροω γλυκο? :01. Mr. Green: Οχι τιποτα αλλο μην χασω και την αγωνιστικη σιλουετα μου :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Panosss

Το γλυκό καλαμπόκι κονσέρβας για εμένα είναι απο τις χειρότερες επιλογές.
Εννοείται οτι σου προκαλεί παρόμοια κατάσταση με την ινσουλίνη, με ένα γλυκό.

----------


## pan0z

> Το γλυκό καλαμπόκι κονσέρβας για εμένα είναι απο τις χειρότερες επιλογές.
> Εννοείται οτι σου προκαλεί παρόμοια κατάσταση με την ινσουλίνη, με ένα γλυκό.


δεν το κανω παντα 1-2 φορες τον μηνα απλα ρωταω για να ξερω γενικα

----------


## Panosss

Ε, εντάξει πάρτο σαν cheat άρα και πήγαινε παρακάτω.

----------


## Alexakos3

> αν εισαι σε ογκο ναι. αν εισαι σε γραμμωση, παλι ναι αλλα μην κανεις τσιτ μεαλ (αν θες να εισαι αυστηρος)


Τα κανονικά cheat meal έχουν κοπεί εδώ και περίπου 1 μήνα και είμαι σε αυστηρή διατροφή και για αυτό ρωτάω αν το καρπούζι με 40-50 γρ φέτα 11% λιπαρά επιτρέπονται... γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως αντιδράσει ο οργανισμός και βάλω νερά...  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## psilos85

To cottαge το βαζω μεσα στο τοστακι οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω απο γευση :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι τι ειναι καλυτερο απο πλευρας υδατανθρακα για πριν την προπονηση? πχ ενα μπουκαλι gatorade φτανει? 

Υπ'οψιν οτι απεχει σιγουρα 3-4 ωρες απο το μεσημεριανο γευμα

----------


## NASSER

> To cottαge το βαζω μεσα στο τοστακι οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω απο γευση
> 
> Αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι τι ειναι καλυτερο απο πλευρας υδατανθρακα για πριν την προπονηση? πχ ενα μπουκαλι gatorade φτανει? 
> 
> Υπ'οψιν οτι απεχει σιγουρα 3-4 ωρες απο το μεσημεριανο γευμα


Το gatorade κοιταξες τι θερμίδες-υδατανθρακα έχει?
Αν στόχος είναι η άμεση ενέργεια, τοτε είσαι μια χαρά με αυτο.

----------


## psilos85

> Το gatorade κοιταξες τι θερμίδες-υδατανθρακα έχει?
> Αν στόχος είναι η άμεση ενέργεια, τοτε είσαι μια χαρά με αυτο.



ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ 

100 ml
EΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ 25 kcal
ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΕΣ 0 g
ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ 6 g
ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΣΑΚΧΑΡΑ 6 g
ΛΙΠΗ 0g
ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΕΝΑ 0g
ΙΝΕΣ 0g
ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΑ ΑΛΑΤΑ:

ΝΑΤΡΙΟ 0,050g
ΚΑΛΙΟ 0,014g
ΧΛΩΡΙΟΥΧΟ 0,047g
ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ 0,005g

Αρα στο μπουκαλι θα εχουμε 125 θερμιδες και 30 γρ υδατανθρακες

----------


## Panosss

Για την ακρίβεια... 30 γρ ζάχαρη

----------


## psilos85

καμμια αλλη ιδεα για υδατανθρακα πριν την προπονηση?

----------


## RAMBO

> παιδια αν παιρνω κοτοπουλο με το κιλο και τρωω μονο το στηθος το χωρισω σε μεριδες καλα δεν ειναι? χωρις τα μπουτια. επειδη τα φιλετα ειναι πανακριβα επισης μια ακομη ερωτηση επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως. η πρωτεινη αποροφατε πιο γρηγορα ( για μεταπροπονητικο? μαζι με μελι (γλυκοζη) η με απλο υδατανθρακα (φρουτo)?


ψαξε λιγο καλυτερα και θα βρεισ σε πακετο 3 φιλετα κοτοπουλο κοντα στα 4,90

----------


## the_trooper

> καμμια αλλη ιδεα για υδατανθρακα πριν την προπονηση?


Φρουτο. Επειδή πλεον λόγω προγράμματος κάνω προπονήσεις πρωί συνήθως, ξυπνάω 7.00, πίνω ένα scoop isolate, κατα τις 7.30 τρώω μία μπανάνα και στις 8.00 πάω προπόνα. Γενικά αν είσαι ψιλοάδειος (το τελευταίο σου γεύμα είναι 3+ ώρες πριν) το φρούτο είναι καλή επιλογή πριν την προπόνηση.

----------


## Panosss

Συμφωνώ για το φρούτο.
Μπανάνα ή μήλο είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## tolis93

> καμμια αλλη ιδεα για υδατανθρακα πριν την προπονηση?


αυτο εχει του κερατα το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη για πριν τη προπονηση δε νομιζω οτι βοηθαει...

----------


## tolis93

παιδες...αραβικη πιτα αντι για ψωμι ολικης???απλα μαρεσει παραπανω...

----------


## jannous44

> αααα εσυ μιλας για το στερεο μετα το ποστ οκ...εγω ετσι κ αλλιως απο τοτε που ξεκινησα low carb πριν κανα 2μηνο περιπου δεν ετρωγα υ/α σε αυτο το γευμα,οπως και τωρα που ξεκινησα κετο απο προχθες...αλλα βαζω σχεδον παντα στο ποστ


παντως εγω οταν παιξω με low carb  συνηθως η παιξω 2-3 μερες χαμηλα και 1 μερα φορτονω. η ολες τις μερες χαμηλα. αναλογος. ο υδατ μου ειναι 25% πρωι 50% αμεσως μετα προπ με whey και το υπολιπο 25% στο κυριος γευμα μετα τη προπονηση. ετσι τα μυραζω...

----------


## stel106

σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ποσο ειναι περιπου εφικτο να χανουμε σε κιλα για να χασουμε λιγοτερη μυικη μαζι για παραδειγμα σε ενα μηνα???

----------


## Devil

> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ποσο ειναι περιπου εφικτο να χανουμε σε κιλα για να χασουμε λιγοτερη μυικη μαζι για παραδειγμα σε ενα μηνα???


συνηθως 0,5-1κιλο την εβδομαδα ειναι το πιο λογικο.... αν παιζεις πιο πανω η' πιο κατω κατι δεν παει καλα....

----------


## stel106

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση! προς το παρων ετσι παει αλλα δυστυχως βλεπω πως χανω και το πολυ το πρηξιμο και λιγο στεναχωριεμαι αλλα τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι αυτα  :01. Smile:

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Στους συνολικούς υδατάνθρακες να υπολογίζω και αυτούς από τα λαχανικά; Είτε αυτή είναι διατροφή όγκου  , είτε είναι για απώλεια λίπους;

----------


## jannous44

> Στους συνολικούς υδατάνθρακες να υπολογίζω και αυτούς από τα λαχανικά; Είτε αυτή είναι διατροφή όγκου  , είτε είναι για απώλεια λίπους;


οχι! τα λαχανικα εχουν ελαχιστους εως ιχνοι υδατανθρακων και αυτα ειναι ινες.

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Σ' ευχαριστώ!  :03. Thumb up: 
edit: Τα φρούτα; Εχω φράουλες και Grapefruit σε πρωινό και δεκατιανό αντίστοιχα.

----------


## jimmy007

> οχι! τα λαχανικα εχουν ελαχιστους εως ιχνοι υδατανθρακων και αυτα ειναι ινες.


Εντάξει μπορεί να έχουν και 3-4 % περιεκτικότητα σε υδ/κες και μπορεί και το 1-2% να είναι σάκχαρα αλλά εντάξει. Και τι έγινε? Αμελητέες ποσότητες..

----------


## tolis93

> Εντάξει μπορεί να έχουν και 3-4 % περιεκτικότητα σε υδ/κες και μπορεί και το 1-2% να είναι σάκχαρα αλλά εντάξει. Και τι έγινε? Αμελητέες ποσότητες..


λαχανικα rules ρε!!

----------


## GOMI

Ξέρει να μου πει κάποιος στα σίγουρα πόσα γρ. πρωτεΐνης έχουν 100γρ ψημένο φιλέτο γαλοπούλας ή 150 άψητο?

Στα 100ψημένο τα υπολογίζω 22γρ. Είναι λάθος?

----------


## the_trooper

Σωστός, 100γρ ψημένο έχουν 22-23 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης  :01. Wink:

----------


## dionisos

> Ξέρει να μου πει κάποιος στα σίγουρα πόσα γρ. πρωτεΐνης έχουν 100γρ ψημένο φιλέτο γαλοπούλας ή 150 άψητο?
> 
> Στα 100ψημένο τα υπολογίζω 22γρ. Είναι λάθος?


30 gr ξέρω εγώ! Μια πρόχειρη πηγή http://www.calorieking.com/foods/cal...TE2NzE5OQ.html

----------


## the_trooper

Ωπ ναι, λάθος κοιτούσα τόσο καιρό στη συσκευασία, 100γρ άψητου λέει έχουν 23  :01. Unsure:  Αφου το ψημένο χάνει και υγρά στην ίδια ποσότητα θα έχει σίγουρα περισσότερη πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## GOMI

Ωραία...λαθος το υπολόγιζα και γω τόσο καιρό...100γρ. ψημένου είναι πάνω κάτω 150 άψητου...άρα έτρωγα μια μερίδα παραπάνω... :01. Sad: 
thxxxx....

----------


## tolis93

> Ωραία...λαθος το υπολόγιζα και γω τόσο καιρό...100γρ. ψημένου είναι πάνω κάτω 150 άψητου...άρα έτρωγα μια μερίδα παραπάνω...
> thxxxx....


 βασικα εφοσον η μεριδα ειναι 100 με 150 γραμμαρια ψημενο κ εσυ το μετρουσες αψητο εισαι οκ...ψημενο 100 θα σου βγαινε

----------


## Panosss

100 γρ ψητής γαλοπούλας (αφήστε την ωμή ποσότητα) έχει 28 με 30 γρ πρωτεΐνης.
Και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε... ψήνεις ένα κομμάτι γαλοπούλα. 
Το βγάζεις και ζυγίζεις 100 γρ. Αυτή η ποσότητα έχει απο 28 έως 30 γρ πρωτεΐνης

----------


## GOMI

Ναι pano, στα 100γρ ψητής την υπολόγιζα 22γρ. πρωτείνης...Γι αυτό φεύγανε τα μονόκιλα σε μια μέρα... :01. Razz:

----------


## jimas

Καλησπέρα.
Τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα που δουλεύω και απόγευμα τρώω στις 3 το μεσημέρι μια κανονική μερίδα ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω ότι έχουν το σπίτι, μετά στις 5 που σηκώνομαι να πάω ξανά στη δουλειά τρώω ένα αυγό με μια η δυο ριζογκοφρέτες ή μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με ταχύνι και μέλι, και στις 9 που σχολάω τρώω ένα κρύο σάντουιτς με μαύρη μπαγκέτα βραστό κοτόπουλο ή τόνο και καλαμπόκι ελιές μαρούλι και ντομάτα.
Πολλές φορές στο κοτόπουλο βάζω και λίγο κασέρι μίλνερ.
Το βράδυ πρίν κοιμηθώ κατα τις 12 πίνω ένα ποτήρι γάλα 1.5%
Σκέφτομαι να μειώσω τη μεσημεριανή μερίδα στο μισό επειδή μεσολαβεί λίγος χρόνος μέχρι να ξαναφάω, και στο βραδινό να βάλω φρούτα και να αυξήσω το γάλα σε δυο ποτήρια μπας και καταφέρω να συμμαζέψω τους κοιλιακούς μου.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας και τι φρούτα μπορώ να προσθέσω εκτός απο μπανάνα γιατί τρώω μετά το γυμναστήριο τις μέρες που πάω.

----------


## jimmy007

> edit: Τα φρούτα; Εχω φράουλες και Grapefruit σε πρωινό και δεκατιανό αντίστοιχα.


Ναι τα φρούτα έχουν αρκετούς υδ/κες(φρουκτόζη).

----------


## pan0z

Να ρωτησω τα mc donalds ειναι απο σογιας τα μπιφτεκια?Αν και ξερω οτι εχουν πληρη προφιλ αμινοξεων ξερει κανεις?


Νταξ δεν το σωζω οτι και να γινει θελω να κανω cheat meal και προσπαθω να βρω κατι θετικο απο ολο αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Καλησπέρα.
> Τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα που δουλεύω και απόγευμα τρώω στις 3 το μεσημέρι μια κανονική μερίδα ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω ότι έχουν το σπίτι, μετά στις 5 που σηκώνομαι να πάω ξανά στη δουλειά τρώω ένα αυγό με μια η δυο ριζογκοφρέτες ή μια φέτα μαύρο ψωμί με ταχύνι και μέλι, και στις 9 που σχολάω τρώω ένα κρύο σάντουιτς με μαύρη μπαγκέτα βραστό κοτόπουλο ή τόνο και καλαμπόκι ελιές μαρούλι και ντομάτα.
> Πολλές φορές στο κοτόπουλο βάζω και λίγο κασέρι μίλνερ.
> Το βράδυ πρίν κοιμηθώ κατα τις 12 πίνω ένα ποτήρι γάλα 1.5%
> Σκέφτομαι να μειώσω τη μεσημεριανή μερίδα στο μισό επειδή μεσολαβεί λίγος χρόνος μέχρι να ξαναφάω, και στο βραδινό να βάλω φρούτα και να αυξήσω το γάλα σε δυο ποτήρια μπας και καταφέρω να συμμαζέψω τους κοιλιακούς μου.
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας και τι φρούτα μπορώ να προσθέσω εκτός απο μπανάνα γιατί τρώω μετά το γυμναστήριο τις μέρες που πάω.


Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα τα 2 ποτήρια γάλα και τα φρούτα για εκείνη την ώρα.
Το γάλα έχει λακτόζη και τα φρούτα φρουκτόζη, για εκείνη την ώρα δεν κάνουν.




> Να ρωτησω τα mc donalds ειναι απο σογιας τα μπιφτεκια?Αν και ξερω οτι εχουν πληρη προφιλ αμινοξεων ξερει κανεις?
> 
> 
> Νταξ δεν το σωζω οτι και να γινει θελω να κανω cheat meal και προσπαθω να βρω κατι θετικο απο ολο αυτο


Αυτο το μπιφτέκι ρε συ είναι πολύ σόλα,
ένας θεός ξέρει από τι είναι.

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα τα 2 ποτήρια γάλα και τα φρούτα για εκείνη την ώρα.
> Το γάλα έχει λακτόζη και τα φρούτα φρουκτόζη, για εκείνη την ώρα δεν κάνουν.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο το μπιφτέκι ρε συ είναι πολύ σόλα,
> ένας θεός ξέρει από τι είναι.


βασικα ειναι μαχητικος μηχανισμος των ninja so-ya  :01. Razz:  αυτο το πραμα ανοιγει κεφαλι.εχω ενα προγραμματακι στο κινητο που αναγραφει θερμιδες λιπαρα πρωτεινες απο ολα τα τροφιμα εμποριου πες μ τι εφαγες να σ πω τι ειχε

----------


## DrNio

> Να ρωτησω τα *mc donalds* ειναι απο σογιας τα μπιφτεκια?Αν και ξερω οτι εχουν πληρη προφιλ αμινοξεων ξερει κανεις?
> 
> 
> Νταξ δεν το σωζω οτι και να γινει θελω να κανω cheat meal και προσπαθω να βρω κατι θετικο απο ολο αυτο





> Έξι μήνες άθικτο παρέμεινε ένα γεύμα Happy Meal των ταχυφαγείων McDonald's ύστερα από έρευνα μιας φωτογράφου που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα Daily Mail.


Πηγή : http://www.cosmo.gr/DietFitness/292306.html

Μετά απο αυτό,έγινε το ίδιο πείραμα απο έναν δημοσιογράφο( ή στην κρατική τηλεόραση ή στο σκαι δεν θυμάμαι) για τα χαμπουργκερ απο τα Mc Donalds και άλλα τέτοια εταιρειών (KFC π.χ. ,λογικά και Goodys) και μετά απο ένα 2μηνο ( 1 μήνα σίγουρα ) ήταν σχεδόν άθικτο *δεν* είχε σαπίσει τίποτα!!!(το είχε τυλιγμένο και παρατημένο στο συρτάρι του γραφείου του)

Έψαξα λίγο στο ιντερνετ μπας και έβρισκα το κομμάτι της εκπομπής αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.

----------


## pan0z

καλα αυτο εχει να κανει και με τα συντηριτικα που βαζουν

----------


## DrNio

:02. Affraid: 

No big deal ?? :02. Chinese:

----------


## jimas

> Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα τα 2 ποτήρια γάλα και τα φρούτα για εκείνη την ώρα.
> Το γάλα έχει λακτόζη και τα φρούτα φρουκτόζη, για εκείνη την ώρα δεν κάνουν.


Πιστεύεις δηλαδή οτι με το κρύο σάντουιτς δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα και οτι μέχρι να κοιμηθώ καίγεται εύκολα;

----------


## pan0z

> No big deal ??


το να το φαω 1 φορα το 3μηνο ναι δεν ειναι big deal.Εμενα αυτο που με ενδιεφερε ηταν αν με καλυπτει η πρωτεινη του σαν γευμα.

----------


## wrc4all

Γεια σας 

ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι καλα να τρωω υδατανθρακα το βραδυ? Την αεροβια την κανω το πρωι γυρο στις 11

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Πιστεύεις δηλαδή οτι με το κρύο σάντουιτς δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα και οτι μέχρι να κοιμηθώ καίγεται εύκολα;


Μα δεν είπα να φας κρύο σάντουιτς,  :01. Mr. Green: 
τι ώρα είναι το τελευταίο σου γεύμα και τη ώρα κοιμάσαι?




> Γεια σας 
> 
> ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι καλα να τρωω υδατανθρακα το βραδυ? Την αεροβια την κανω το πρωι γυρο στις 11


Ανάλογα τον υδατάνθρακα, και αν δεν έχεις καλύψει όλη την υπόλοιπη ημέρα 
την ποσότητα που πρέπει να πάρεις από τους υδατάνθρακες τότε μπορείς.

----------


## jimas

> Μα δεν είπα να φας κρύο σάντουιτς, 
> τι ώρα είναι το τελευταίο σου γεύμα και τη ώρα κοιμάσαι?


Το τελευταίο μου γεύμα (το κρύο σάντουιτσ  :01. Razz: ) είναι γύρω στις 9:30 και κοιμάμαι κατα τις 12:30 με1.
Πριν κοιμηθώ γύρω στις 12 πίνω ένα ποτήρι 1/5% γάλα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Το τελευταίο μου γεύμα (το κρύο σάντουιτσ ) είναι γύρω στις 9:30 και κοιμάμαι κατα τις 12:30 με1.
> Πριν κοιμηθώ γύρω στις 12 πίνω ένα ποτήρι 1/5% γάλα.


Στις 9,30 είναι καλά το σάντουιτς,

το γάλα βγάλτο και βάλε γιαούρτι 2%.

----------


## jimas

> Στις 9,30 είναι καλά το σάντουιτς,
> 
> το γάλα βγάλτο και βάλε γιαούρτι 2%.


Οκ θα το δοκιμάσω. Εξήγησε μου όμως γιατί το γιαούρτι επειδή ίσως έχει λιγότερη λακτόζη :01. Unsure: ;
Για το μεσημεριανό να μειώσω τη μερίδα στο μισό επειδή σε ενα δύωρο περίπου ακολουθεί ενα μικρό γεύμα (αυγό-ριζογκοφρέτα) συμφωνείς;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Οκ θα το δοκιμάσω. Εξήγησε μου όμως γιατί το γιαούρτι επειδή ίσως έχει λιγότερη λακτόζη;
> Για το μεσημεριανό να μειώσω τη μερίδα στο μισό επειδή σε ενα δύωρο περίπου ακολουθεί ενα μικρό γεύμα (αυγό-ριζογκοφρέτα) συμφωνείς;


Ναι γι αυτό λόγω της λακτόζης.

Αν νιώθεις ότι το μεσημεριανό σου δεν το έχεις χωνέψει, η φάε μικρότερη ποσότητα 
το μεσημέρι ή φάε κατά τις 2,30 που είναι και το καλύτερο.

----------


## tolis93

λιγη βοηθεια εδωω.....ειμαι 77 κιλα με 1,93 υψος.κανω διατροφη ογκου τωρα ξεκινησα τον ογκο βασικα δεν εχω βδομαδα.και ουσιαστικα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κανω ογκο.υπολογισα λιπαρα υαδατανθρακες κ πρωτεινες κ εχουμε ως εξης
πρωτεινες--->135 γρ
υδατανθρακες--->185 γρ
λιπη---->25-30 γρ
αυτα ειναι τα περιπου νουμερα που παιζω καθημερινα.
απο διατροφη εχω 6 γευματα ολα με προτεινη και υδατανθρακα
αν μπορει καποιος να ριξει λιγο φως και απο δω?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> λιγη βοηθεια εδωω.....ειμαι 77 κιλα με 1,93 υψος.κανω διατροφη ογκου τωρα ξεκινησα τον ογκο βασικα δεν εχω βδομαδα.και ουσιαστικα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κανω ογκο.υπολογισα λιπαρα υαδατανθρακες κ πρωτεινες κ εχουμε ως εξης
> πρωτεινες--->135 γρ
> υδατανθρακες--->185 γρ
> λιπη---->25-30 γρ
> αυτα ειναι τα περιπου νουμερα που παιζω καθημερινα.
> απο διατροφη εχω 6 γευματα ολα με προτεινη και υδατανθρακα
> αν μπορει καποιος να ριξει λιγο φως και απο δω?


Δηλαδή τι θέλεις να σου πούμε?

----------


## Panosss

> λιγη βοηθεια εδωω.....ειμαι 77 κιλα με 1,93 υψος.κανω διατροφη ογκου τωρα ξεκινησα τον ογκο βασικα δεν εχω βδομαδα.και ουσιαστικα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κανω ογκο.υπολογισα λιπαρα υαδατανθρακες κ πρωτεινες κ εχουμε ως εξης
> πρωτεινες--->135 γρ
> υδατανθρακες--->185 γρ
> λιπη---->25-30 γρ
> αυτα ειναι τα περιπου νουμερα που παιζω καθημερινα.
> απο διατροφη εχω 6 γευματα ολα με προτεινη και υδατανθρακα
> αν μπορει καποιος να ριξει λιγο φως και απο δω?


Υποθερμιδική διατροφη όγκου, πρώτη φορά βλέπω!!!  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> Υποθερμιδική διατροφη όγκου, πρώτη φορά βλέπω!!!


ακομα το ψαχνω σιγουρα θα ανεβουν αυτα τα νουμερα οπως ειπα ειναι η πρωτη φορα π κανω διατροφη ογκου και ειναι η πρωτη βδομαδα κιολας.
καλουτσικος αυτο π ρωταω ουσιαστικα ειναι αν ειναι οκ οι αναλογιες πρωτεινων υδατανθρακων και λιπων η αν θελει καποια αλλαγη κατι

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Να ρωτησω τα mc donalds ειναι απο σογιας τα μπιφτεκια?Αν και ξερω οτι εχουν πληρη προφιλ αμινοξεων ξερει κανεις?
> 
> 
> Νταξ δεν το σωζω οτι και να γινει θελω να κανω cheat meal και προσπαθω να βρω κατι θετικο απο ολο αυτο





> Αυτο το μπιφτέκι ρε συ είναι πολύ σόλα,
> ένας θεός ξέρει από τι είναι.





> Πηγή : http://www.cosmo.gr/DietFitness/292306.html
> 
> Μετά απο αυτό,έγινε το ίδιο πείραμα απο έναν δημοσιογράφο( ή στην κρατική τηλεόραση ή στο σκαι δεν θυμάμαι) για τα χαμπουργκερ απο τα Mc Donalds και άλλα τέτοια εταιρειών (KFC π.χ. ,λογικά και Goodys) και μετά απο ένα 2μηνο ( 1 μήνα σίγουρα ) ήταν σχεδόν άθικτο *δεν* είχε σαπίσει τίποτα!!!(το είχε τυλιγμένο και παρατημένο στο συρτάρι του γραφείου του)
> 
> Έψαξα λίγο στο ιντερνετ μπας και έβρισκα το κομμάτι της εκπομπής αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.


 ενα θα παω....Codex Alimentarious

----------


## gsisr

δεδομένου ότι εν όψη διακοπών ας πούμε η για κάποια άλλη αιτία σταμάταμε το γυμναστήριο για κάνα 2-3 βδομάδες πως κινούμαστε διατροφικά; σίγουρα υπολογίζουμε τις θερμίδες που χρειαζόμαστε με μικρό δείκτη δραστηριότητας 1,3 ας πούμε απο κει και πέρα είναι καλο να κρατήσουμε τη πρωτείνη ψηλά και τον υ/α σε μέτρια επίπεδα;

----------


## Panosss

> ενα θα παω....Codex Alimentarious


ένα θα πω και εγώ... κλάϊν μάϊν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> ενα θα παω....Codex Alimentarious


ο πολυ Λιακοπουλος βλαπτει! παρε παραδειγμα απο μενα...

----------


## Panosss

> δεδομένου ότι εν όψη διακοπών ας πούμε η για κάποια άλλη αιτία σταμάταμε το γυμναστήριο για κάνα 2-3 βδομάδες πως κινούμαστε διατροφικά; σίγουρα υπολογίζουμε τις θερμίδες που χρειαζόμαστε με μικρό δείκτη δραστηριότητας 1,3 ας πούμε απο κει και πέρα είναι καλο να κρατήσουμε τη πρωτείνη ψηλά και τον υ/α σε μέτρια επίπεδα;


Γιατί αγχώνεσαι;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπολογίζεις τι θερμίδες χρειάζεσαι την ημέρα, που προφανώς είναι λιγότερες λόγω αποχής απο γυμναστική.
Εννοείται οτι λιγότερες είναι και οι πρωτείνες που χρειάζεσαι, οπότε προσαρμόζεις ανάλογα.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει ακριβώς τι να κάνεις. Θα ξεκινήσεις και θα προσαρμόζεις/διορθώνεις στην πορεία.

----------


## tolis93

> Γιατί αγχώνεσαι;
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπολογίζεις τι θερμίδες χρειάζεσαι την ημέρα, που προφανώς είναι λιγότερες λόγω αποχής απο γυμναστική.
> Εννοείται οτι λιγότερες είναι και οι πρωτείνες που χρειάζεσαι, οπότε προσαρμόζεις ανάλογα.
> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει ακριβώς τι να κάνεις. Θα ξεκινήσεις και θα προσαρμόζεις/διορθώνεις στην πορεία.


φιλε μου για 2-3 βδομαδες δε θα παθεις τιποτα και καλο θα σου εκανε κατα τη ταπεινη μου γνωμη να εισαι και πιο ελεφθερος και λιγοτερο αυστηρος στο θεμα διατροφης.γιαυτο και λεγονται διακοπες.λεει να ξεφευγεις.δε σου λεω να σαι πατατες πιτσα κοκα κολα και πιασε και 2 πιτογυρο απολα αλλα μην ανχωνεσαι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο.και λαβε και υποψη σου οτι θα περπατας και αρκετα σιγουρα στη περιοδο διακοπων.... :01. Wink:

----------


## gsisr

:03. Thumb up:  καθαρή διατροφή θα κάνω απλά και ξάπλα στη παραλία για babewatch!

----------


## jimas

> καθαρή διατροφή θα κάνω απλά και ξάπλα στη παραλία για babewatch!


Είχα μια συζήτηση με ένα φίλο σήμερα ο οποίος πιστεύει βασιζόμενος σε κάτι πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες που διάβασε οτι καλό θα είναι να ελλατώσω αρκετά το γάλα γιατί παχαίνει αρκετά λόγω ζωικού λίπους.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας πάνω σε αυτό;
Εγώ πίνω 500 ml 1.5% το πρωί μαζί με το δεκατιανό μου που περιέχει γαλοπούλα και ένα ποτήρι 1.5% το βράδυ μέρα παρά μέρα μαζί με μια μπανάνα για πρωτείνη μετά το γυμναστήριο.
Βέβαια με είχατε συμβουλέψει οτι αν είμαι σε όγκο δεν πειράζει αλλά είπα να το ξαναρωτήσω :01. Razz:

----------


## gsisr

δεν έχεις θέμα εφόσον δε ξεφεύγεις σε ποσότητες από τη διατροφή σ. αν τα χεις υπολογισμένα γτ να βάλεις λίπος; εγώ βέβαια χρησιμοποιώ 0% στον όγκο αλλά σιγά..

----------


## Αντωνης

Ρε παιδια ποσες φορες θα το πουμε?Δεν υπαρχουν τροφες που να παχαινουν

Η συνολικη ποσοτητα θερμιδων που παιρνετε παχαινει αν παχαινει,και οχι μια συγκεκριμενη τροφη.

----------


## Spyros1993

> Είχα μια συζήτηση με ένα φίλο σήμερα ο οποίος πιστεύει βασιζόμενος σε κάτι πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες που διάβασε οτι καλό θα είναι να ελλατώσω αρκετά το γάλα γιατί παχαίνει αρκετά λόγω ζωικού λίπους.
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας πάνω σε αυτό;
> Εγώ πίνω 500 ml 1.5% το πρωί μαζί με το δεκατιανό μου που περιέχει γαλοπούλα και ένα ποτήρι 1.5% το βράδυ μέρα παρά μέρα μαζί με μια μπανάνα για πρωτείνη μετά το γυμναστήριο.
> Βέβαια με είχατε συμβουλέψει οτι αν είμαι σε όγκο δεν πειράζει αλλά είπα να το ξαναρωτήσω


είσαι οκ, μην ανησυχεις.
πες του φίλους σου, να μας στείλει τα λινκ με τις πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες να τις δούμε.
Και μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν παχαίνεις αν υπολογίζεις τις θερμίδες σου, μόνο όταν αρχίζεις και ξεφεύγεις.

----------


## jimas

> Ρε παιδια ποσες φορες θα το πουμε?Δεν υπαρχουν τροφες που να παχαινουν
> 
> Η συνολικη ποσοτητα θερμιδων που παιρνετε παχαινει αν παχαινει,και οχι μια συγκεκριμενη τροφη.


Οκ απλά μερικοί όπως εγώ αποφεύγουν να μετράν θερμίδες  γιαυτό και ίσως κάπου να ξεφεύγω εν αγνοία μου :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> δεν έχεις θέμα εφόσον δε ξεφεύγεις σε ποσότητες από τη διατροφή σ. αν τα χεις υπολογισμένα γτ να βάλεις λίπος; εγώ βέβαια χρησιμοποιώ 0% στον όγκο αλλά σιγά..


φιλε αν θες την αποψη μου , 0% γαλα δεν υπαρχει..

δεν υφισταται..

εγω αν επινα θα επινα το 3,5% ..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> είσαι οκ, μην ανησυχεις.
> πες του φίλους σου, να μας στείλει τα λινκ με τις πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες να τις δούμε.
> Και μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν παχαίνεις αν υπολογίζεις τις θερμίδες σου, μόνο όταν αρχίζεις και ξεφεύγεις.


Συγνώμη κιώλας αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση,

Η λακτόζη δεν ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη στα ύψη?

----------


## gsisr

> φιλε αν θες την αποψη μου , 0% γαλα δεν υπαρχει..
> 
> δεν υφισταται..
> 
> εγω αν επινα θα επινα το 3,5% ..


ο μόνος λογος π τ χρησιμοποιώ βασικά είναι για να γλιτώσω καμιά θερμίδα που μπορώ να πάρω από πουθενά αλλού καλύτερα..τώρα αυτό με το 0% τ είχα κι εγώ πάντα απορία..

----------


## beatshooter

Aντι για γευμα μπορω να πινω 400ml γαλα μαζι με ενα σκουπ tempro?

----------


## lila_1

> φιλε αν θες την αποψη μου , 0% γαλα δεν υπαρχει..
> 
> δεν υφισταται..
> 
>  ..


Ε καλά νταξ...μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> ο μόνος λογος π τ χρησιμοποιώ βασικά είναι για να γλιτώσω καμιά θερμίδα που μπορώ να πάρω από πουθενά αλλού καλύτερα..τώρα αυτό με το 0% τ είχα κι εγώ πάντα απορία..


βασικα να σου πω την αληθεια εχει δικιο το ζαντο....προσωπικα δεν πινω γαλα αλλα ποτε μου δεν θα επινα 0% και οταν επινα παλια ηταν 1,5%και αυτο απο τη γνωστη γυνακεια χαζομαρα τυπου πινω ταλαιτ κ τετοια....ο νονος μου τυχαινει να εχει μεγαλη μοναδα και ειναι ελεγμενος απο τις αρμοδιες υπηρεσιες και τα σχετικα,δηλαδη ειναι καλος στη δουλεια του και η μοναδα ειναι τι να πω...αμα τη δεις σουπερ...και μου εχει εξηγησει τι γινεται πια με τα λαιτ,τα σοκολατουχα γλατα και γαλατακια που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα...
και πραγματικα το μονο γαλα που θα εμπιστευομουν ειναι το αυτο απο την μοναδα του η το ολυμπος που ελεγχεται συνεχεια και γνωριζουμε απο που το παιρνουν(αλλα και αυτο ειναι λιγο περπατημα στα τυφλα...)
αν θες την γνωμη μου πινε τουλαχιστον το 1,5% και απο γιαουτρι μονο 2%...αλλωστε αν δεις το 0%εχει λιγοτερα λιπαρα απο 2% αλλα περισσοτερο υδατ...
οποτε επιλεγεις...

----------


## Txc

χαλαει γρηγορα το ολυμπος, βαριεμε να πιγαινω καθε 2-3 μερες στον μασουτη...
παρε κανα αγνο να κραταει κανα μηνα...

και για πες μας, τι παιζει με τα 0%?

Που πιγε η φραση << Burn the fat and feed the muscle >>, με τα λιπαρα πριν τον υπνο θα κανω << Burn the fat>>?

Γιατι οι πρωτεινες ολες πρωτεινουν στην δοση νερο ή ΓΑΛΑ 0%?
Τυχαιο?

Οταν λετε κατι, πειτε και κανα επιχειρημα...

Γιατι ο αλλος θα επινε μονο 3,5%?
Για πιο λογο?

Για την αν μου πεις για την γευση, ε να το βρασω...

Τα λιπαρα στο γαλα ειναι κορεσμενα, το ξερετε αυτο?

Πινουμε γαλα 0% μονο και μονο γιατι το 80% απο αυτο ειναι καζεινη ( αργης απορροφησης ), λιγοτερες θερμιδες και 0,3% κορεσμενο λιπος...

Θα μου πεις το αγνο κραταει 1 μηνα και ειναι τιγκα στα συντηρητικα?
Ε τι να κανουμε, τα συμπληρωματα που παιρνεις ειναι υγεινα?
Πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος και καλα φυσικο προιον? Εκει να δεις επεξεργασια. Η επεξεργασια της επεξεργασιας...

Η ζωη μας ειναι βλαβερη, τι να κανουμε τωρα? Το air condition βλαβερο ειναι και αυτο...

----------


## gym

> χαλαει γρηγορα το ολυμπος, βαριεμε να πιγαινω καθε 2-3 μερες στον μασουτη...
> παρε κανα αγνο να κραταει κανα μηνα...
> 
> και για πες μας, τι παιζει με τα 0%?
> 
> Που πιγε η φραση << Burn the fat and feed the muscle >>, με τα λιπαρα πριν τον υπνο θα κανω << Burn the fat>>?
> 
> Γιατι οι πρωτεινες ολες πρωτεινουν στην δοση νερο ή ΓΑΛΑ 0%?
> Τυχαιο?
> ...


προσωπικα θα σου πω το εξης...αν επινα παλι γαλα,θα επινα το κανονικο και ας εχει παραπανω λιπαρα θα επινα λιγοτερο κ αυτο γιατι θελω στη διατροφη μου οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο επεξεργαμσενα προιοντα και οσο πιο κοντα στην φυσικη τους μορφη να το πω ετσι....οπως και να το κανεις,το 0%γαλα δεν υπαρχει στην φυση απο μονο του και υποκειται σε μια επεξεργασια την οποια εγω δεν την θελω...
οσο γι αυτο που λες οτι προτεινονται τα 0%...ε ναι βεβαια,ολοκληρες εταιρειες ειναι απο πισω,διαφημισεις για αδυνατισμα με λαιτ προιοντα,ειναι δυνατον να μην τα προτεινουν?
ενα αυτο και μετα που λες για τις πρωτεινες,σιγα μην κατσω να πιω το γαλα το 0% επειδη μου το λεει μια πρωτεινη...μηπως γιατι εχουν μεσα κ αυτοι δεν ξερουν τι και σου λεει βαλε το 0% :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: ,μηπως κ αυτοι γιατι ανηκουν σε εναν κυκλο προωθησης και καλα των ΄''αδυνατιστικων'' προιοντων? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: ιδεα δενε χω και δεν με απασχολει τι λεει ενα κουτι απο εξω στις οδηγιες του...
η γευση δν με ενδιαφερει...ας ειναι και σαν κλουβιο αυγο,αν μου κανει καλο θα το πιω...

καλα εσενα σου φαινεται λογικο ενα γαλα να κραταει ενα μηνα?ελεος....τετοιυ ειδους δεν ηπια ποτε κ ουτε προκειται..απαπα

----------


## gym

> χαλαει γρηγορα το ολυμπος, βαριεμε να πιγαινω καθε 2-3 μερες στον μασουτη...
> παρε κανα αγνο να κραταει κανα μηνα...
> 
> και για πες μας, τι παιζει με τα 0%?
> 
> Που πιγε η φραση << Burn the fat and feed the muscle >>, με τα λιπαρα πριν τον υπνο θα κανω << Burn the fat>>?
> 
> Γιατι οι πρωτεινες ολες πρωτεινουν στην δοση νερο ή ΓΑΛΑ 0%?
> Τυχαιο?
> ...


χιχι σε προλαβα πριν....
βασικα δεν παιρνω  πλεον συμπληρωματα ενα αυτο...οποτε δεν με απασχολει αν ειναι βλαβερα η οχι....
καλα με την λογικη ολα ειναι βλαβερα ας μην προσεξουμε τιποτα,δεν λεει κ πολυ...

----------


## Txc

ναι και ειναι φυσιολογικο να πιγαινεις στο σουπερμαρκετ καθε 2 μερες να παιρνεις γαλα, γιατι σου χαλαει ξερω γω ή να βραζω 15 αυγα την μερα για να το τροω το ασπραδι, για να αποφευγω την πρωτεινη και καλα υγεινη διατροφη...

Βλαβερα ξε βλαβερα, κανουν την ζωη μου πιο ευκολη...

----------


## tolis93

> Συγνώμη κιώλας αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση,
> 
> Η λακτόζη δεν ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη στα ύψη?


Δε νομιζω.εξαλου κ το γιαουρτι εχει λακτοζη.γιατι το προτυμουμε ως γευμα προ υπνου??

----------


## Txc

> Δε νομιζω.εξαλου κ το γιαουρτι εχει λακτοζη.γιατι το προτυμουμε ως γευμα προ υπνου??


μπα εγω προτιμω το γαλα και μαλιστα 0% ( πιετε 3,5% εσεις, φουλ κορεσμενο λιπος )...
Κανεις διαδρομο μηπως καψεις λιπος και το βαζεις πριν τον υπνο με το 3.5% λιπαρα γαλα παρα πολυ ωραια...
Ζητω!

----------


## Panosss

Αν τον παίρνει, σύμφωνα με τις ημερήσιες θερμιδικές ανάγκες του, δεν θα πάθει απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## gym

> ναι και ειναι φυσιολογικο να πιγαινεις στο σουπερμαρκετ καθε 2 μερες να παιρνεις γαλα, γιατι σου χαλαει ξερω γω ή να βραζω 15 αυγα την μερα για να το τροω το ασπραδι, για να αποφευγω την πρωτεινη και καλα υγεινη διατροφη...
> 
> Βλαβερα ξε βλαβερα, κανουν την ζωη μου πιο ευκολη...


γνωμη σου και σεβαστη....




> μπα εγω προτιμω το γαλα και μαλιστα 0% ( πιετε 3,5% εσεις, φουλ κορεσμενο λιπος )...
> *Κανεις διαδρομο μηπως καψεις λιπος και το βαζεις πριν τον υπνο με το 3.5% λιπαρα γαλα παρα πολυ ωραια...
> Ζητω!*


εχεις ενα θεματακι ομως με το γαλα ε? :01. Mr. Green: 
ο καθενας θα πιει ο,τι θελει,δεν χρειαζεται να γινομαστε υπερβολικοι με τις αποψεις μας...

----------


## gym

> Αν τον παίρνει, σύμφωνα με τις ημερήσιες θερμιδικές ανάγκες του, δεν θα πάθει απολύτως τίποτα.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Bρε παιδια,τι ειν αυτα που λετε για το γαλα...πρωτη φορα τα βλεπω :01. Unsure: 

Ο γαμπρος μου δουλευει σε πολυ γνωστη επαρχιακη εταιρια γαλακτοβιομηχανιας και οταν τον ρωτησα πως φτιαχνεται το light γαλα,μου λεει δεν εχει καμια ειδικη επεξεργασια..απλως το βραζουν στα καζανια σε ειδικη θερμοκρασια και στο ανω σημειο δημιουργειται η πετσα απο τα λιπαρα..ε και απο κει τα αφαιρουνε!

Η μονη διαφορα που εχει το 0% με το 1.5 και το πληρες,ειναι στις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες A,D,E,K, που λογικο ειναι χωρις τα λιπαρα να μην υφιστανται.




> Δε νομιζω.εξαλου κ το γιαουρτι εχει λακτοζη.γιατι το προτυμουμε ως γευμα προ υπνου??


Το γιαουρτι αν και γαλακτοκομικο,εχει πολυ λιγοτερη λακτοζη απ το γαλα,λογο των ενζυμων,βακτηριων,μυκητων..σε καποιο απ αυτα,δε θυμαμαι που οφειλεται ακριβως.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Το γιαουρτι αν και γαλακτοκομικο,εχει πολυ λιγοτερη λακτοζη απ το γαλα,λογο των ενζυμων,βακτηριων,μυκητων..σε καποιο απ αυτα,δε θυμαμαι που οφειλεται ακριβως.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ThanosMosh

Καλημέρα!

Ρε παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση?Εδω και κανα μήνα τρώω κάθε πρωί 40-50γρ βρώμη με 1 κ.σ μέλι και μετά πίνω και 1scoop whey με νερο. Κάνω γράμμωση οπότε με τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να αντικαταστήσω την βρώμη με το μέλι?Την σκυλοβαρέθηκα!

----------


## Panosss

Η βρώμη είναι αναντικατάστατη  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Βάλτην μαζί με την Whey

----------


## PEGY

Για μένα το γάλα είναι μόνο λιπαρά και θερμίδες, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα άλλο. Κ όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά μπορεί να προκαλέσει και πεπτικά προβλήματα.

Για έναν ανεξήγητο λόγο μόνο ο ανθρωπος συνεχίζει να πίνει γάλα κ μετα το τέλος του θυλασμού.

Οσο για τα 0% ακόμα και ο απλός βρασμός επεξεργασία είναι, καταστρέφεται ο,τιδήποτε έχει τυχόν παραμείνει.
Το γάλα είναι τοσο διαδεδομένο αποκλειστικά λόγω της διαφήμησης και όλα τα υπόλοιπα περι ασβεστίου βιταμινών κ.α. δεν υφιστανται. . .

----------


## Panosss

Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τις απόψεις του.
Εγώ διαφωνώ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ με τα λεγόμενα σου περι γάλακτος.

----------


## Spyrous

PEGY δηλαδη τι να πιεις το πρωι?

----------


## Eddie

> Για μένα το γάλα είναι μόνο λιπαρά και θερμίδες, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα άλλο. Κ όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά μπορεί να προκαλέσει και πεπτικά προβλήματα.
> 
> Για έναν ανεξήγητο λόγο μόνο ο ανθρωπος συνεχίζει να πίνει γάλα κ μετα το τέλος του θυλασμού.
> 
> Οσο για τα 0% ακόμα και ο απλός βρασμός επεξεργασία είναι, καταστρέφεται ο,τιδήποτε έχει τυχόν παραμείνει.
> Το γάλα είναι τοσο διαδεδομένο αποκλειστικά λόγω της διαφήμησης και όλα τα υπόλοιπα περι ασβεστίου βιταμινών κ.α. δεν υφιστανται. . .


Σωστα..δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αλλα απ την αλλη,ξερεις αν τα υπολοιπα θυλαστικα ειχαν τη δυνατοτητα να πιουν γαλα αν θα επιναν η οχι?

Οσο για τον βρασμο,νταξει..νομιζω τα παραλες!!Ξερω ατομα που πινουν το γαλα απ το καρδαρι αμεσως μετα το αρμεγμα,αλλα δεν ειναι και οτι πιο υγιεινο..μη τρελαθουμε!Εμας αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι οι πρωτεινες του γαλακτος και μονο,οποιος πινει γαλα επειδη ακουσε απο καπου οτι κανει καλο,εχει βιταμινες,μεγαλες ποσοτητες ασβεστιου κλπ..ε μαλλον δεν ακουσε καλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## arisfwtis

πιες νερο βρε ανθρωπε το πρωι
 :01. Mr. Green: 

γιατι να πιεις γαλα? :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> πιες νερο βρε ανθρωπε το πρωι
> 
> 
> γιατι να πιεις γαλα?


εγω πινω καφε.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

το προβιο γαλα ειναι πιο κοντα στο μητρικο μας απο οτι το αγελαδινο.. και πιο θρεπτικο αλα οποιος το πιει χωρις να ξερασει απο την μποχα του περνω πρωτεινη!!!

----------


## PEGY

τα έχω βάλει με το γάλα πραγματικά! για καιρό έκανα πολύ καλή διατροφή και ήμουν πάντα 10 κιλά πάνω κ μόλις έκοψα το γάλα, πάνε και τα φουσκώματα κ τα κιλά και όλα τα υπολοιπα προβλήματα που είχα.
τα ζώα δεν έχουν την επιλογή να διαλέξουν αν θα πιουν γάλα ή οχι γιατι η φύση από μόνη της δεν τους παρέχει τετοια επιλογή γιατί γνωρίζει πως οτι ήταν να πάρουν απ αυτό το πήραν, καιρος να φάνε κ τίποτα άλλο. Γι αυτό σταματά κ την παραγωγή γάλακτος από τους μαστούς όταν περάσει κάποιο διάστημα από τη γέννα. Επίσης είμαστε τα μόνα ζώα που πίνουμε το γάλα αλλου ζώου. . . 
ολα αυτά τα αναφέρω μήπως τυχόν έχει και κάποιός άλλος τέτοιο προβλημα και ενω κάνει αψογη διατροφή δεν έχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα κ απογοητεύεται τσάμπα, όπως εγώ. . . 
Πλέον το πρωι στη βρώμη βάζω νεράκι
κατα τ άλλα οποιον δεν τον πειράζει το γάλα καλά κανει κ το πίνει!!!

----------


## Tasos Green

> τα έχω βάλει με το γάλα πραγματικά! για καιρό έκανα πολύ καλή διατροφή και ήμουν πάντα 10 κιλά πάνω κ μόλις έκοψα το γάλα, πάνε και τα φουσκώματα κ τα κιλά και όλα τα υπολοιπα προβλήματα που είχα.
> τα ζώα δεν έχουν την επιλογή να διαλέξουν αν θα πιουν γάλα ή οχι γιατι η φύση από μόνη της δεν τους παρέχει τετοια επιλογή γιατί γνωρίζει πως οτι ήταν να πάρουν απ αυτό το πήραν, καιρος να φάνε κ τίποτα άλλο. Γι αυτό σταματά κ την παραγωγή γάλακτος από τους μαστούς όταν περάσει κάποιο διάστημα από τη γέννα. Επίσης είμαστε τα μόνα ζώα που πίνουμε το γάλα αλλου ζώου. . . 
> ολα αυτά τα αναφέρω μήπως τυχόν έχει και κάποιός άλλος τέτοιο προβλημα και ενω κάνει αψογη διατροφή δεν έχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα κ απογοητεύεται τσάμπα, όπως εγώ. . . 
> *Πλέον το πρωι στη βρώμη βάζω νεράκι*
> κατα τ άλλα οποιον δεν τον πειράζει το γάλα καλά κανει κ το πίνει!!!


παναγια μου ... και πως το τρως με νερο? πετα καλυτερα κανενα γιαουρτακι με ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης και ριξε μεσα μετα το ροκανιδι.... να το ευχαριστηθείς τουλαχιστον!

----------


## gym

> τα έχω βάλει με το γάλα πραγματικά! για καιρό έκανα πολύ καλή διατροφή και ήμουν πάντα 10 κιλά πάνω κ μόλις έκοψα το γάλα, πάνε και τα φουσκώματα κ τα κιλά και όλα τα υπολοιπα προβλήματα που είχα.
> τα ζώα δεν έχουν την επιλογή να διαλέξουν αν θα πιουν γάλα ή οχι γιατι η φύση από μόνη της δεν τους παρέχει τετοια επιλογή γιατί γνωρίζει πως οτι ήταν να πάρουν απ αυτό το πήραν, καιρος να φάνε κ τίποτα άλλο. Γι αυτό σταματά κ την παραγωγή γάλακτος από τους μαστούς όταν περάσει κάποιο διάστημα από τη γέννα. Επίσης είμαστε τα μόνα ζώα που πίνουμε το γάλα αλλου ζώου. . . 
> ολα αυτά τα αναφέρω μήπως τυχόν έχει και κάποιός άλλος τέτοιο προβλημα και ενω κάνει αψογη διατροφή δεν έχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα κ απογοητεύεται τσάμπα, όπως εγώ. . . 
> Πλέον το πρωι στη βρώμη βάζω νεράκι
> κατα τ άλλα οποιον δεν τον πειράζει το γάλα καλά κανει κ το πίνει!!!


κοιτα εχεις δικιο να τα παιρνεις με το γαλα γιατι εχεις θεμα,φουσκωματα κ τετοια...εγω δεν ειχα πχ τετοια θεματα αλλα και παλι δεν θεωρω οτι μου προσφερει πια κατι το τοσο αναντικαταστατο που πρεπει ντε και καλα να το εχω στη διατροφη μου...ειδικα πιστευω για εμας τις γυναικες ναι ειναι ενα θεμα το γαλα και γενικα τα γαλακτοκομικα αν θελουμε να γινουμε υπερβολικες...
τωρα για τα αγορακια αμα θελετε να το πιειτε και με πρωτεινη και δεν σας χαλαει και θερμιδικα να το πιειτε...αλλα οχι οτι αν δεν πιουμε θα παθουμε κατι... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> παναγια μου ... και πως το τρως με νερο? πετα καλυτερα κανενα γιαουρτακι με ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης και ριξε μεσα μετα το ροκανιδι.... να το ευχαριστηθείς τουλαχιστον!


ρε συ χυλος γινεται...αχ αχ...δεν ξερετε να μαγειρευετε βρε....πραγματικα εχει κολπακια που μπορουν να κανουν μια εντελως ''ανοστη διαιτα'' να γινει σουπερ...αρκει να εχεις κ την θεληση να τα κανεις... :01. Wink:

----------


## PEGY

> παναγια μου ... και πως το τρως με νερο? πετα καλυτερα κανενα γιαουρτακι με ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης και ριξε μεσα μετα το *ροκανιδι*ι.... να το ευχαριστηθείς τουλαχιστον!


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Βάζω λίγο μέλι κανα ξηρό καρπό κ φτιάχνει η γεύση. Τις περισσότερες φορές κάνω πιτάκι ομως. . .

----------


## Panosss

Άλλο έχω θέμα με κάποια ουσία (πχ δυσανεξία, αλλεργία κλπ κλπ) και άλλο αυτή η ουσία (με την οποία έχω θέμα) είναι άχρηστη και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα!!!
Αν είναι δυνατόν!!!

----------


## Tasos Green

> ρε συ χυλος γινεται...αχ αχ...δεν ξερετε να μαγειρευετε βρε....πραγματικα εχει κολπακια που μπορουν να κανουν μια εντελως ''ανοστη διαιτα'' να γινει σουπερ...αρκει να εχεις κ την θεληση να τα κανεις...


αυτο ειναι το μονο που φτιαχνω καλα! :01. Mr. Green:  βαζω 2 γιαουρτακια 2% + πρωτεινη μπανανα + 60 βρωμη και ειναι super...

εμ ανοιξε ενα τοπικ να μαθουμε να τρωμε! εγω προσωπικά δεν ειμαι καθολου ευτυχισμένος με αυτα που φτιαχνω για να φαω! το επομενο γευμα μου ειναι καστανο ριζυ με 200γρ cottage  :01. Sad:  θα κανω την προσευχη μου και θα το φαω... :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## gym

> αυτο ειναι το μονο που φτιαχνω καλα! βαζω 2 γιαουρτακια 2% + πρωτεινη μπανανα + 60 βρωμη και ειναι super...
> 
> εμ ανοιξε ενα τοπικ να μαθουμε να τρωμε! εγω προσωπικά δεν ειμαι καθολου ευτυχισμένος με αυτα που φτιαχνω για να φαω! το επομενο γευμα μου ειναι* καστανο ριζυ με 200γρ cottage*  θα κανω την προσευχη μου και θα το φαω...


ρε συ αντε...ανοιξα ενα τοπικ με συνταγες βρωμης...στειλε σε πμ μια λιστα με φαγητα που σε δυσκολευουν κ θα ανοιξω ενα τοπικ ξεκινωντας με αυτα....και θα βαλουμε κ αλλα μετα...αντε...μπας κ βγαλουμε ακρη με τους εργενηδες σεφ..χααχα

εντιτ..τελειο γευμα....

----------


## PEGY

> Άλλο έχω θέμα με κάποια ουσία (πχ δυσανεξία, αλλεργία κλπ κλπ) και άλλο αυτή η ουσία (με την οποία έχω θέμα) είναι άχρηστη και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα!!!
> Αν είναι δυνατόν!!!


Αυτή η ουσία που έχω δυσανεξία εκτός αυτού είναι και άχρηστη και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα. . . (μπορούν να ισχύουν και τα δύο παράλληλα) Ξαναλέω πως οποιος το πίνει πολύ καλά κάνει. Κ εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ σε συνταγές απλά δεν το προτιμώ για πηγή πρωτεϊνης
Δεν θέλω να το παίξω ξερόλας αλλα επειδή έχω αναμειχθει με τις βιομηχανίες παραγωγής γαλακτος κ γενικά με το προιον, το γάλα πολύ λίγα μπορεί να προσφέρει κ οι βιομηχανίες που αξίζει να εμπιστευτείς είναι λίγες.

----------


## gym

> Αυτή η ουσία που έχω δυσανεξία εκτός αυτού είναι και άχρηστη και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα. . . (μπορούν να ισχύουν και τα δύο παράλληλα) Ξαναλέω πως οποιος το πίνει πολύ καλά κάνει. Κ εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ σε συνταγές απλά δεν το προτιμώ για πηγή πρωτεϊνης
> Δεν θέλω να το παίξω ξερόλας αλλα επειδή έχω αναμειχθει με τις βιομηχανίες παραγωγής γαλακτος κ γενικά με το προιον, το γάλα πολύ λίγα μπορεί να προσφέρει κ* οι βιομηχανίες που αξίζει να εμπιστευτείς είναι λίγες.*




+100000000 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια..

εγω ομελετα δεν ετρωγα ποτε γιατι το αντικολλητικο τηγανι ειναι ενα βασανο..

τωρα ομως εχω πλατο και εκει η ομελετα ψηνεται σαν την κρεπα. και ειναι φοβερη. ουτε κολλαει ουτε τιποτα , τη διπλωνεις οπως θες και ουτε καιγεται απο κατω καθολου.

το ερωτημα ειναι..
αλλοιωνεται η πρωτεινη του αυγου περισσοτερο τωρα που εγινε ομελετα στο πλατο ή υπαρχει η ιδια αλλοιωση οπως και αν βρασεις το αυγο και απλα πεταξεις τον κροκο και φας το ασπραδι?

ξερουμε κατι πανω σε αυτο το θεμα με το ποια μορφη ψησιματος ειναι ιδανικοτερη σχετικα με το αυγο?

----------


## gym

> να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια..
> 
> εγω ομελετα δεν ετρωγα ποτε γιατι το αντικολλητικο τηγανι ειναι ενα βασανο..
> 
> τωρα ομως εχω* πλατο* και εκει η ομελετα ψηνεται σαν την κρεπα. και ειναι φοβερη. ουτε κολλαει ουτε τιποτα , τη διπλωνεις οπως θες και ουτε καιγεται απο κατω καθολου.
> 
> το ερωτημα ειναι..
> αλλοιωνεται η πρωτεινη του αυγου περισσοτερο τωρα που εγινε ομελετα στο πλατο ή υπαρχει η ιδια αλλοιωση οπως και αν βρασεις το αυγο και απλα πεταξεις τον κροκο και φας το ασπραδι?
> 
> ξερουμε κατι πανω σε αυτο το θεμα με το ποια μορφη ψησιματος ειναι ιδανικοτερη σχετικα με το αυγο?


τι ειναι αυτο οεο?
παντως πραγματικα δεν νομιζω οτι αλλοιωνονται τοσο τα συστατικα μιας τροφης με το ψησιμο...δεν λεμε για υπερβολικες θερμοκρασιες οποτε πιστευω εισαι οκ...

----------


## Levrone

> τι ειναι αυτο οεο?
> παντως πραγματικα δεν νομιζω οτι αλλοιωνονται τοσο τα συστατικα μιας τροφης με το ψησιμο...δεν λεμε για υπερβολικες θερμοκρασιες οποτε πιστευω εισαι οκ...


πλατο βρε, 
αυτο που ειναι πλακα και το εχουν στα σουβλατζιδικα και ριχνουν πανω το ψημενο απο προχτες μπιφτεκι ή καλαμακι και το ζεσταινουν.

πλατο που λειτουργει με ηλεκτρικο ρευμα..

το τεπανιακι που λενε..

μα οχι η ομελετα δεν καιγεται καθολου και ουτε μαυριζει, τιποτα τετοιο.

και εγω λεω για σχετικα χαμηλη θερμοκρασια.

----------


## gym

> πλατο βρε, 
> αυτο που ειναι πλακα και το εχουν στα σουβλατζιδικα και ριχνουν πανω το ψημενο απο προχτες μπιφτεκι ή καλαμακι και το ζεσταινουν.
> 
> πλατο που λειτουργει με ηλεκτρικο ρευμα..
> 
> το τεπανιακι που λενε..
> 
> μα οχι η ομελετα δεν καιγεται καθολου και ουτε μαυριζει, τιποτα τετοιο.
> 
> και εγω λεω για σχετικα χαμηλη θερμοκρασια.


καταλαβα...(που το βρηκες παλι αυτο?μαλλον για να φτιαχνεις τις κρεπες σου....)

εισαι οκ μην κολλας...σιγα την θερμοκρασια κ την διαφορα με το τηγανι...ολα οκ...φαε αφοβα...δεν χαλαειιιιιιιιι η πρωτεινη του....

----------


## Levrone

> καταλαβα...(που το βρηκες παλι αυτο?μαλλον για να φτιαχνεις τις κρεπες σου....)
> 
> εισαι οκ μην κολλας...σιγα την θερμοκρασια κ την διαφορα με το τηγανι...ολα οκ...φαε αφοβα...δεν χαλαειιιιιιιιι η πρωτεινη του....


μα δε λεω αν το πλατο διαφερει απο το τηγανι, λεω αν η τα ασπραδια στο τηγανι ειναι χειροτερα λογω επεξεργασιας απο το βραστα ασπραδια..αν τηγανι=βραστο  ε τοτε και το πλατο δε θα χει θεμα..


μου το κανανε δωρο..

εκει ψηνω αυγα ματια (καμια 25αρια τη φορα χαχαχα) και λαχανικα, και ψαρια και κρεατα και οτι θες..

δεν κολλαει τιποτα και ψηνει τελεια.
και καθαριζει σε χρονο dt ( αααχ μανα για σενα τα κανω ολα!!!  :08. Turtle:  )

----------


## arisfwtis

με αυτες τις σως, κετσαπ, σιροπια κλπ με 0 θερμιδες τι παιζει??


πως στο καλο τις φτιαχνουν? μονο αλατι εχουν?

----------


## gym

> μα δε λεω αν το πλατο διαφερει απο το τηγανι, λεω αν η τα ασπραδια στο τηγανι ειναι χειροτερα λογω επεξεργασιας απο το βραστα ασπραδια..αν τηγανι=βραστο  ε τοτε και το πλατο δε θα χει θεμα..
> 
> 
> μου το κανανε δωρο..
> 
> εκει ψηνω αυγα ματια (καμια 25αρια τη φορα χαχαχα) και λαχανικα, και ψαρια και κρεατα και οτι θες..
> 
> δεν κολλαει τιποτα και ψηνει τελεια.
> και καθαριζει σε χρονο dt ( αααχ μανα για σενα τα κανω ολα!!!  )


φφφφ..μια ερωτηση εκανα εκθεση εγραψες...δεν εχει προβλημα ρε κωτσο...να πω οτι τα εψηνες σε φουρνο με ξυλα παει στο καλο...αλλα τωρα διαφορα βρασιμο με τηγανι πλατο η κ εγω δεν ξερω τι,δεν εχει...

----------


## gym

> με αυτες τις σως, κετσαπ, σιροπια κλπ με 0 θερμιδες τι παιζει??
> 
> 
> πως στο καλο τις φτιαχνουν? μονο αλατι εχουν?


ο θερμιδες?χμ...παντως εγω θα σου ελεγα να μεινεις μακρυα απο αυτα...τι στο καλο...καθολου επεξεργασια δεν εχουν πια αυτα?φαντασου τι τα κανουν για να τα βγαζουν με 0 θερμιδες...

----------


## arisfwtis

> ο θερμιδες?χμ...παντως εγω θα σου ελεγα να μεινεις μακρυα απο αυτα...τι στο καλο...καθολου επεξεργασια δεν εχουν πια αυτα?φαντασου τι τα κανουν για να τα βγαζουν με 0 θερμιδες...


ναι ρε γμτ μου φαινετε πολυ περιεργο
σιροπια μαρμελαδες κλπ 
0 πρωτεινες 0 υδ 0 λιπ και εχουν μονο νατριο :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> ναι ρε γμτ μου φαινετε πολυ περιεργο
> σιροπια μαρμελαδες κλπ 
> 0 πρωτεινες 0 υδ 0 λιπ και εχουν μονο* νατριο*


τα λαμογια...να το να το....ελα μωρε...τι θα σου προσφερουν αυτα...βασικα να σου πω...κετσαπ εχω φταιξει στο παρελθον με μεγαλη επιτυχια και αλλες σως που πουλανε στο εμποριο απο καθαρα φυσικα υλικα,το μονο που επαιζε ηταν φυσικη ντοματα κ τα αλλα ολα ηταν μπαχαρια κ διαφορα τετοια...

μην τα βαζεις αυτα του εμποριου στην διατροφη σου...καλο δεν σου κανουν στανταρ,κακο για μενα ναι...δεν ειναι φυσικα...αλλοι θα σου πουνε ε σιγα μωρε...τι ψυχη εχει?
αλλα κακα τα ψεματα,ειναι φουλ επεξεργασμενα...μονο τα δικα μου ηταν φυσικα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## PEGY

> ο θερμιδες?χμ...παντως εγω θα σου ελεγα να μεινεις μακρυα απο αυτα...τι στο καλο...καθολου επεξεργασια δεν εχουν πια αυτα?φαντασου τι τα κανουν για να τα βγαζουν με 0 θερμιδες...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Ηρθε η ώρα μου να σε παραδεχτώ

----------


## gym

> Ηρθε η ώρα μου να σε παραδεχτώ


με συγκινεις... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
ε ναι ρε συ...αλλο πια τι θα βγαλουν...αμαν πια τις σιχαθηκα ολες τις εταιρειες...θα τις καψω ολεςςςς και θα βγαζω δικα μου προιοντα ββ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panosss

> Αυτή η ουσία που έχω δυσανεξία εκτός αυτού είναι και άχρηστη και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα. . .


OK άποψή σου οτι το γάλα δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.
Σεβαστή μεν, αλλά έχω παντελώς αντίθετη άποψη και στην τελική με ενοχλούν τέτοιες απόλυτες εκφράσεις και απόψεις σε οτιδήποτε και αν αναφερόμαστε.
Μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει κάτι, μπορεί να μας προκαλεί προβλήματα αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το βγάζουμε άχρηστο έτσι απλά.

----------


## gym

> OK άποψή σου οτι το γάλα δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.
> Σεβαστή μεν, αλλά έχω παντελώς αντίθετη άποψη και στην τελική με ενοχλούν τέτοιες απόλυτες εκφράσεις και απόψεις σε οτιδήποτε και αν αναφερόμαστε.
> Μπορεί να μην μας αρέσει κάτι, μπορεί να μας προκαλεί προβλήματα αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το βγάζουμε άχρηστο έτσι απλά.


βασικα επειδη κ εγω το γαλα ενω το αγαπαω σαν γευση κ αν με αφησεις θα πιω κουβαδες....μπορει κ λογω του οτι μικρη δεν επινα,μετα του εδωσα και καταλαβε αλλα μετα με την γυμναστικη το εβγαλα γιατι ειδα οτι τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο απαραιτητο....δεν πιστευω οτι δεν μας προσφερει κατι,αλλα επειδη επιμενεις πολυ μαλλον εχεις τους λογους σου...
θα μπορουσες να γραψεις εδω τι πιστευεις οτι προσφερει το γαλα σε τετοιο βαθμο που δεν μπορουμε να το αντικαταστησουμε με κατι αλλα απο την τοση πληθωρα τροφων που υπαρχει και να εχουμε το ιδιο καλα αποτελεσματα?
να δω μηπως κανω σαλακια που δεν πινω βασικα...

----------


## PEGY

> με συγκινεις...
> ε ναι ρε συ...αλλο πια τι θα βγαλουν...αμαν πια τις σιχαθηκα ολες τις εταιρειες...θα τις καψω ολεςςςς και θα βγαζω δικα μου προιοντα ββ!


ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!

----------


## Panosss

> θα μπορουσες να γραψεις εδω τι πιστευεις οτι προσφερει το γαλα σε τετοιο βαθμο που δεν μπορουμε να το αντικαταστησουμε με κατι αλλα απο την τοση πληθωρα τροφων που υπαρχει και να εχουμε το ιδιο καλα αποτελεσματα?
> να δω μηπως κανω σαλακια που δεν πινω βασικα...


Δεν μίλησα ποτέ για αναντικατάστατο!!!  :02. Shock: 
Που το είδες αυτό και μου το προσάπτεις;
Το οτι δεν είναι αναντικατάστατο, δεν το κάνει άχρηστο και αυτό είναι προφανές.
Απο που και ως που το "αναντικατάστατο" ορίζει και την χρησιμότητα ενός υλικού;

Εμένα απλά με ενόχλησε ο μηδενισμός και η απαξίωση μιας ουσίας με απόλυτους χαρακτηρισμούς. Μόνο σε αυτό αναφέρθηκα και φυσικά αναγνώρισα το δικαίωμα του καθενός στην επιλογή.

----------


## giannis64

παιδια επιδη βλεπω πλλα ποστ για το γαλα, αν σε περιπτωση θελει καποιος να απαντηση η να ρωτησει κατι γιαυτο, ας κανει κουοτ και να παει την συζητηση εδω..

θεμα για το γαλα.

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...-ρόφημα

----------


## gym

> Δεν μίλησα ποτέ για αναντικατάστατο!!! 
> Που το είδες αυτό και μου το προσάπτεις;
> Το οτι δεν είναι αναντικατάστατο, δεν το κάνει άχρηστο και αυτό είναι προφανές.
> Απο που και ως που το "αναντικατάστατο" ορίζει και την χρησιμότητα ενός υλικού;
> 
> Εμένα απλά με ενόχλησε ο μηδενισμός και η απαξίωση μιας ουσίας με απόλυτους χαρακτηρισμούς. Μόνο σε αυτό αναφέρθηκα και φυσικά αναγνώρισα το δικαίωμα του καθενός στην επιλογή.


  βρε συ σιγα...δεν σου εκανα και μηνυση...μια λεξη ειπα...να την παιρνω πισω οκ?
τεσπα....σεβαστη κ η δικη σου αποψη.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> με αυτες τις σως, κετσαπ, σιροπια κλπ με 0 θερμιδες τι παιζει??
> 
> 
> πως στο καλο τις φτιαχνουν? μονο αλατι εχουν?






> ναι ρε γμτ μου φαινετε πολυ περιεργο
> σιροπια μαρμελαδες κλπ 
> 0 πρωτεινες 0 υδ 0 λιπ και εχουν μονο νατριο


ΠΟΥ υπάρχουν όλα αυτά με τα πολλά 0??? :02. Shock: 
Τα θέλω...!
Μαρμελάδα με 0 θερμίδες?? 
υπάρχει θεός! :03. Bowdown: 

Αλλά μάλλον κάπου κάνεις λάθος...

----------


## tolis93

> ΠΟΥ υπάρχουν όλα αυτά με τα πολλά 0???
> Τα θέλω...!
> Μαρμελάδα με 0 θερμίδες?? 
> υπάρχει θεός!
> 
> Αλλά μάλλον κάπου κάνεις λάθος...


οπα οπα οπα οπα μαγκες τι παιχτικε εδω?θελω και εγω να μπω στο κλαμπ απο που κοβουν εισητηριο για μαρμελαδα με 0 θερμιδες?να βγει κανενα σιροπι καραμελας τετοιο και παω να αναψω λαμπαδα

----------


## Αντωνης

Yπαρχουν,αν δεν κανω λαθος λογικα πρεπει να φτιαχνονται με αυτο το υποκαταστατο της ζαχαρης που φτιαχνεται και η coca cola light,ασπαρταμη λεγοταν αν θυμαμαι καλα απ οτι ειχε πει ο jimmy007

----------


## Tasos Green

> ΠΟΥ υπάρχουν όλα αυτά με τα πολλά 0???
> Τα θέλω...!
> Μαρμελάδα με 0 θερμίδες?? 
> υπάρχει θεός!
> 
> Αλλά μάλλον κάπου κάνεις λάθος...


xaxaxax :01. Mr. Green:  
στο musclemag στο τευχος δεκεμβριου εχει μεσα διαφημιση μια κετσαπ ονοματι ΚΕΤΟ με 4 θερμιδες ανα κουταλια. 0 λιπος 0 ζαχαρι και 1γρ υδατανθρακα. τωρα για μαρμελαδες δεν ξερω...

----------


## arisfwtis

να ποσταρω λινκ επιτρεπεται?

μονο τετοια εχει το μαγαζι οχι συμπληρωματα

----------


## tolis93

> Yπαρχουν,αν δεν κανω λαθος λογικα πρεπει να φτιαχνονται με αυτο το υποκαταστατο της ζαχαρης που φτιαχνεται και η coca cola light,ασπαρταμη λεγοταν αν θυμαμαι καλα απ οτι ειχε πει ο jimmy007


τωρα γιατι με σκοτωνεις γιατι γιατι γιατι??? :01. Razz: 
ερωτηση π τις πουλανε αυτες?παντως σουπερμαρκετ δεν εχω βρει τιποτα τετοιο κ τα χω χτενισει ολα τα προιοντα.απο μπισκοτα κ γλυκα μεχρι και τα ψαρια(εννοω σε αναλυση τι εχουν μεσα κτλπ)

----------


## Giannistzn

Aν εχει οντως ασπαρταμη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο καλη λυση. Και τι σκ@τα ρε παιδια, το "φρουτο" που υποτιθεται οτι εχει μεσα η μαρμελαδα δεν εχει θερμιδες? δεν εχει υδ/κες? δεν εχει φρουκτοζη?

Ενταξει, αν ειναι να παρω ασπαρταμη με αρωμα φραουλας = καρκινος ^2 αστο καλυτερα, να παρω 1 κιλο φραουλες, να παρω και λιγη stevia που εχει βγει τωρα (υποκαταστατο ζαχαρης χωρις θερμιδες εχει γινει συζητηση στο φορουμ) και να τα πεταξω σε μια κατσαρολα και να φτιαξω τη μαρμελαδιτσα μου με τα φυσικα της συστατικα.

----------


## tolis93

> Aν εχει οντως ασπαρταμη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο καλη λυση. Και τι σκ@τα ρε παιδια, το "φρουτο" που υποτιθεται οτι εχει μεσα η μαρμελαδα δεν εχει θερμιδες? δεν εχει υδ/κες? δεν εχει φρουκτοζη?
> 
> Ενταξει, αν ειναι να παρω ασπαρταμη με αρωμα φραουλας = καρκινος ^2 αστο καλυτερα, να παρω 1 κιλο φραουλες, να παρω και λιγη stevia που εχει βγει τωρα (υποκαταστατο ζαχαρης χωρις θερμιδες εχει γινει συζητηση στο φορουμ) και να τα πεταξω σε μια κατσαρολα και να φτιαξω τη μαρμελαδιτσα μου με τα φυσικα της συστατικα.


+1 πανω απο ολα υγεια

----------


## worfel

στα 17 που ο μεταβολισμος ειναι στον θεο, αμα φαω *λιγο* υδατανθρακα καμα ωρα μετα την προπονα (κατα τις 5-7) σε φαση γραμμωσης δεν πειραζει ε? η μηπως να το κοψω?

παντος βάζω ευκολα κιλα

----------


## giannis64

> να ποσταρω λινκ επιτρεπεται?
> 
> μονο τετοια εχει το μαγαζι οχι συμπληρωματα


βαλε. :03. Thumb up: 

εγω παντος θα το ξαναπω, οπως το εχω ξαναπει.

οτι και να μου λεει ενα προιον, εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως εκτος απο το νερο, δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο που να μην εχει θερμιδες. τιποτα μα τιποτα..

ο% ζαχαρι η λιπαρα μπορει. 0% θερμιδες με τιποτα ομως..

----------


## gsisr

> στα 17 που ο μεταβολισμος ειναι στον θεο, αμα φαω *λιγο* υδατανθρακα καμα ωρα μετα την προπονα (κατα τις 5-7) σε φαση γραμμωσης δεν πειραζει ε? η μηπως να το κοψω?
> 
> παντος βάζω ευκολα κιλα


άμα δε βάλεις τον υ/α τις ώρες γύρω απ την προπόνηση και στο πρωινό πότε θα τον βάλεις;;;

----------


## ThanosMosh

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Ρε παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση?Εδω και κανα μήνα τρώω κάθε πρωί 40-50γρ βρώμη με 1 κ.σ μέλι και μετά πίνω και 1scoop whey με νερο. Κάνω γράμμωση οπότε με τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να αντικαταστήσω την βρώμη με το μέλι?Την σκυλοβαρέθηκα!


Καμιά αλλη ιδέα εκτός βρώμης?

----------


## beefmeup

> Καμιά αλλη ιδέα εκτός βρώμης?


πολλες ρυζογκοφρετες ισως.

----------


## ThanosMosh

> πολλες ρυζογκοφρετες ισως.


Το αλάτι δεν είναι θέμα?

Τοστακια ολικής με τυρί αποκλείονται?

----------


## tolis93

> Το αλάτι δεν είναι θέμα?
> 
> Τοστακια ολικής με τυρί αποκλείονται?


τα σπανε.βασικα φιλτατε βαλε στη βρωμη κακαο η σοκολατα μια κουταλια τ γλυκου(15 θερμιδες η κουταλια κ η σοκολατα ειναι υδατανθρακας) επισης παιζει ριζακι γλυκοπατατα...καλαμποκι...και το ψωμακι λεει...μακαρονακια...τοοοοσα υπαρχουν :01. Razz: 
εγω προσωπικα λατρευω τις αραβικες πιτες

----------


## prt_sxs

ρε αμα αρχισω παλι ογκο γτ με σκασανε οτι δειχνω πολυ αδυνατος...
κ παρω πρωτεινη.δεξτρο.κρεατινη κ βρωμη...
ποσα ml νερο θα χρειαστει αυτο για να διαλειθει...?
30γρ  πρωτειν
25γρ  δεξτρο
5γρ    κρεατ
25γρ  βρωμη

για μεταπροπονητικο μιλαμε παντα...

----------


## kabamaru

καλησπερα  παιδες  αμα μπορει καποιος  να μου πει  τα λαθη που βλεπει στο προγραμμα μου . το ξερω οτι η ωρες  ειναι περιεργες  αλλα δεν με εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικα .πηρα  καποιες  ιδεες με την βοηθεια  τους tollis93.  


> Γεύμα 1 (11:00)  50 γρ κουάκερ  .. 1 ολοκληρο αυγο ..1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  1 φρούτο  ( Ροδάκινο  η Μήλο ) και ενα Γιαουρτι  2% με μελι  ( H ενα ποτηρι γαλα  )


 


> Γεύμα 2 (14:00) 150γρ τόνο σε νερό  κονσερβα απο τα Lidl  ..200γρ βραστή πατάτα ( σκεφτομαι να βαλω κάποιο όσπριο Στη θεση τις πατατας)  1 κουταλια ελαιόλαδο   .. 1 Σαλάτα Ντοματα 1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως


 


> Γεύμα 3 (17.00) 100γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο  Η  100 γραμμαρια μοσχαρι  Απαχο   .. 200γρ βραστή πατάτα Η 150 γρ Ασπρο  ρύζι (βρασμένο) 1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  ..


 


> Προπόνηση 18:30 εώς 19:30


 


> Γεύμα 4 – Μεταπροπονητικό (20:00)  1 ολοκληρο αυγο και 1-2 Μπανανες


 


> Γεύμα 5(22.00)  πατατα Η  ρύζι (βρασμένο) Η φασολακια ..1 κουταλια  ελαιόλαδο (αλλα απο οτι λεει και ο tolis93 ΝΟ ΠΑΤΑΤΑ το βραδυ ..ακι τι να βαλω στην θεση σου


 


> και  το βραδυ 50γρ τυρί cottage 2.2% με χαμηλά λιπαρά απο τα Lidl(Η Γιαουρτι  2% 100-150 γραμμαρια )   Μια χουφτα  αμύγδαλα  και  1 μια κουταλια μελι


  πιο πολυ μπερδευτικα  με το Προ-προπονητικό Γεύμα ..  εχω φταξει και θεμα αλλα  εχει γινει νοσοκομειο   :01. Wink:  http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?15294-%CE%94%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%AE-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%9B%CE%B9%CF%80%CF%8E%CE%B4%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%89%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81

----------


## Levrone

> καλησπερα  παιδες  αμα μπορει καποιος  να μου πει  τα λαθη που βλεπει στο προγραμμα μου . το ξερω οτι η ωρες  ειναι περιεργες  αλλα δεν με εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικα .πηρα  καποιες  ιδεες με την βοηθεια  τους tollis93.            πιο πολυ μπερδευτικα  με το Προ-προπονητικό Γεύμα ..  εχω φταξει και θεμα αλλα  εχει γινει νοσοκομειο


φιλε το πρωι θα εβγαζα το γιαουρτι και θα αφηνα το γαλα..

στο 2ο μην μπλεξεις και τονο και οσπρια..ασε την πατατα , μια χαρα ειναι..

στο 4ο , το ενα αυγο μετα την προπονηση ειναι λιγο, βαλε κι αλλη πρωτεινη, ενα αυγο δεν αρκει. Εχεις αναγκες εκεινη την ωρα..

στο 5ο μια χαρα ειναι η πατατα κατα τη γνωμη μου ακομα και το βραδυ, αλλα βαλε και καποια πηγη πρωτεινης εδω (τονο, κοτοπουλο, κατι τελοσπαντων)

στο 6ο κρατα το κοτατζ, βγαλε το γιαουρτι, κρατα αν θες και τα αμυγδαλα, και ΒΓΑΛΕ το μελι.

αυτα στο περιπου  :02. Welcome:

----------


## kabamaru

> φιλε το πρωι θα εβγαζα το γιαουρτι και θα αφηνα το γαλα..
> 
> στο 2ο μην μπλεξεις και τονο και οσπρια..ασε την πατατα , μια χαρα ειναι..
> 
> στο 4ο , το ενα αυγο μετα την προπονηση ειναι λιγο, βαλε κι αλλη πρωτεινη, ενα αυγο δεν αρκει. Εχεις αναγκες εκεινη την ωρα..
> 
> στο 5ο μια χαρα ειναι η πατατα κατα τη γνωμη μου ακομα και το βραδυ, αλλα βαλε και καποια πηγη πρωτεινης εδω (τονο, κοτοπουλο, κατι τελοσπαντων)
> 
> στο 6ο κρατα το κοτατζ, βγαλε το γιαουρτι, κρατα αν θες και τα αμυγδαλα, και ΒΓΑΛΕ το μελι.
> ...


 thanks man  Θα ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σου :01. Wink:   και κατι ακομα .τι λες  αμα βαλω πιτες βρωμης με μουσλι  στη θεση του κουακερ λεει τιποτα ;

----------


## Levrone

> thanks man  Θα ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σου  και κατι ακομα .τι λες  αμα βαλω πιτες βρωμης με μουσλι  στη θεση του κουακερ λεει τιποτα ;


φιλε το κανει πολυς κοσμος και απ οτι λενε ειναι μια χαρα.

προσωπικα δεν το χω κανει , δεν εχω αποψη.

----------


## arisfwtis

> να ποσταρω λινκ επιτρεπεται?
> 
> μονο τετοια εχει το μαγαζι οχι συμπληρωματα


http://www.waldenfarms.com/index.html

----------


## Devil

> http://www.waldenfarms.com/index.html


οοο το διασημο φυστικοβουτηρο με 0 θερμιδες...χεχεχεχε... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> Aν εχει οντως ασπαρταμη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο καλη λυση. Και τι σκ@τα ρε παιδια, το "φρουτο" που υποτιθεται οτι εχει μεσα η μαρμελαδα δεν εχει θερμιδες? δεν εχει υδ/κες? δεν εχει φρουκτοζη?
> 
> Ενταξει, αν ειναι να παρω ασπαρταμη με αρωμα φραουλας = καρκινος ^2 αστο καλυτερα, να παρω 1 κιλο φραουλες, να παρω και λιγη stevia που εχει βγει τωρα (υποκαταστατο ζαχαρης χωρις θερμιδες εχει γινει συζητηση στο φορουμ) και να τα πεταξω σε μια κατσαρολα και να φτιαξω τη μαρμελαδιτσα μου με τα φυσικα της συστατικα.


Εντάξει η ασπαρτάμη δομικά πρακτικά σαν πρωτείνη είναι(διπεπτίδιο). Και δεν έχει αποδειχθεί κάτι σχετικό με την χρήση της.
Και η stevia ok είναι.

Θεωρητικά μαρμελάδα μπορεί να φτιαχτεί από εκχύλισμα φρούτων, κάποιο σταθεροποιητή και ασπαρτάμη/σουκραλόζη.




> να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια..
> 
> εγω ομελετα δεν ετρωγα ποτε γιατι το αντικολλητικο τηγανι ειναι ενα βασανο..
> 
> τωρα ομως εχω πλατο και εκει η ομελετα ψηνεται σαν την κρεπα. και ειναι φοβερη. ουτε κολλαει ουτε τιποτα , τη διπλωνεις οπως θες και ουτε καιγεται απο κατω καθολου.
> 
> το ερωτημα ειναι..
> αλλοιωνεται η πρωτεινη του αυγου περισσοτερο τωρα που εγινε ομελετα στο πλατο ή υπαρχει η ιδια αλλοιωση οπως και αν βρασεις το αυγο και απλα πεταξεις τον κροκο και φας το ασπράδια.
> 
> ξερουμε κατι πανω σε αυτο το θεμα με το ποια μορφη ψησιματος ειναι ιδανικοτερη σχετικα με το αυγο?


Βασικά εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα θέματα δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολούν καν. Από τη Βιοχημεία μου ξέρω(λογικά δεν θα τα θυμάσαι εσύ αφού είσαι μεγαλύτερο έτος και δεν είναι απαραίτητα για να γίνεις γιατρός) ότι οι περισσότερες πρωτείνες που μετουσιώνονται λόγω αύξησης θερμοκρασίας, όταν μειωθεί η θερμοκρασία κάτω από ένα όριο(κάτι που θα γίνει αργά η γρήγορα), επιστρέφουν στην αρχική   διαμόρφωσή τους στο χώρο γιατί αυτό επιβάλλει η αρχή της ελάχιστης ενέργειας.
Επίσης,μετουσιωμένες ή μη μετουσιωμένους οι πρωτείνες του αυγού έχουν τα ίδια αμινοξέα. Γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι ότι ο κρόκος περιέχει αμινοξέα που δεν έχει το ασπράδι.

----------


## Levrone

> Βασικά εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα θέματα δεν πρέπει να μας απασχολούν καν. Από τη Βιοχημεία μου ξέρω(λογικά δεν θα τα θυμάσαι εσύ αφού είσαι μεγαλύτερο έτος και δεν είναι απαραίτητα για να γίνεις γιατρός) ότι οι περισσότερες πρωτείνες που μετουσιώνονται λόγω αύξησης θερμοκρασίας, όταν μειωθεί η θερμοκρασία κάτω από ένα όριο(κάτι που θα γίνει αργά η γρήγορα), επιστρέφουν στην αρχική   διαμόρφωσή τους στο χώρο γιατί αυτό επιβάλλει η αρχή της ελάχιστης ενέργειας.
> Επίσης,μετουσιωμένες ή μη μετουσιωμένους οι πρωτείνες του αυγού έχουν τα ίδια αμινοξέα. Γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι ότι ο κρόκος περιέχει αμινοξέα που δεν έχει το ασπράδι.


φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση! :03. Thumb up: 

τωρα να σου πω οτι τα θυμαμουν ή τα ηξερα ολα οσα ειγραψες θα σου πω ψεματα.

παντως βιοχημεια κανουμε Α και Β , (οπως και Χημεια) και πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι..
μαλιστα η Α ειναι το δευτερο πιο μεγαλο μαθημα της σχολης..

----------


## arisfwtis

> οοο το διασημο φυστικοβουτηρο με 0 θερμιδες...χεχεχεχε...


αυτο σου γυαλισε ρε συ :01. Mr. Green: 

βλεπω κατι σιροπια σοκολατασ και εχω γεμισει το πληκτρολογιο σαλια :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

υπαρχει και μπυρα χωρις αλκοολ.. για οποιους ενδιαφεροντε! :03. Thumb Down: 

αυτα ολα ρε συς παιζει να ειναι κατα πολυ χειροτερα απο οτι τα κανονικα προιοντα με τοση επεξεργασια που εχουν περασει...

----------


## lila_1

Ξέρει κανένας πως δουλέυουμε το carb cycling?
Πόσες μέρες χαμηλά, πόσες ψηλά?
ή κάνεις κάτι του στυλ

1η μέρα : 0
2η : Χ
3η : 2Χ
4η : 3Χ
5η:  0 
κοκ
οπου Χ υ/κας...
Μπορεί και να ναι διασπαρτες οι μέρες των carb ή πρέπει τους αυξάνεις σταδιακά ?
Ή απλώς έχεις κάποιες μέρες της βδομάδας που τρως carbs σε σταθερή ποσότητα και τις άλλες δεν τρώς...?

----------


## nopantas

οι ρυζογκοφρετες ενδεικνυνται σε περιοδο γραμμωσης??υστερουν πολυ απεναντι στο καστανο ρυζι πχ?γιατι βαριεμαι να βραζω συνεχεια ρυζι.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Manos1989

> Ξέρει κανένας πως δουλέυουμε το carb cycling?
> Πόσες μέρες χαμηλά, πόσες ψηλά?
> ή κάνεις κάτι του στυλ
> 
> 1η μέρα : 0
> 2η : Χ
> 3η : 2Χ
> 4η : 3Χ
> 5η:  0 
> ...


Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι σε στυλ 5-6 μέρες κέτωση και 1-2 μέρες recarb. Η 2 μέρες off/1 μέρα carbs κλπ. Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ''σωστός'' τρόπος. Εγώ τουλάχιστον εφαρμόζω την πρώτη επιλογή που σου είπα. 




> οι ρυζογκοφρετες ενδεικνυνται σε περιοδο γραμμωσης??υστερουν πολυ απεναντι στο καστανο ρυζι πχ?γιατι βαριεμαι να βραζω συνεχεια ρυζι..


Είναι φουλ επεξεργασμένος υδατάνθρακας, έχει και αλάτι....δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ποιοτικά αλλά δεν νομίζω να σε επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ εκτός αν είσαι σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους και εφόσον παραμένεις υποθερμιδικά.

----------


## worfel

> Είναι φουλ επεξεργασμένος υδατάνθρακας, έχει και αλάτι....δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ποιοτικά αλλά δεν νομίζω να σε επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ εκτός αν είσαι σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους και εφόσον παραμένεις υποθερμιδικά.


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

μπορει να μ λυσει καποιος τεκμηριωμενα ομως μια αποροια? αρχικα για μεταπροπονητικο ετρωγα φρουτα με πιτακια βρωμης κ γιαουρτι.μ λενε βγαλε τα φρουτα διασπονται αργα δεν εχουν υψιλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη βαλε κατι αλλο.οκ το αλλαζω.βαζω φρουτα μια ωρα πριν τη προπονηση και μου ξανα λενε βγαλτα ειναι τιγκα στα σακχαρα απορροφονται γρηγορα δε θα σε κρατησουν.τι παιζει?αν μπορει καποιος να απαντησει τεκμηριωμενα ομως.ευχαριστω

----------


## nopantas

> Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι σε στυλ 5-6 μέρες κέτωση και 1-2 μέρες recarb. Η 2 μέρες off/1 μέρα carbs κλπ. Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ''σωστός'' τρόπος. Εγώ τουλάχιστον εφαρμόζω την πρώτη επιλογή που σου είπα. 
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι φουλ επεξεργασμένος υδατάνθρακας, έχει και αλάτι....δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ποιοτικά αλλά δεν νομίζω να σε επηρεάσει τόσο πολύ εκτός αν είσαι σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους και εφόσον παραμένεις υποθερμιδικά.


οχι δν ειμαι και τοσο χαμηλα σε λιπος..παντως εχω παρει κατι βιολογικες που εχουν στα 100γρ κατω απο 0,01 γρ αλατι..δν νομιζω να ναι κ τοσο πολυ..

----------


## Giannistzn

Εαν βαλουμε λιγο λαδακι στο φαγητο (π.χ. κανω κριθαρακι στο φουρνο με μοσχαρι για 1 φορα την εβδομαδα και μακαρονια με κιμα αλλη 1 απαχος ο κιμας) για να παρει μια καποια γευση εχει μεγαλο αντικτυπο σε θερμιδες? Κοβουμε απο αλλου?

Γενικα, η απορια μου ειναι, το λαδι το προτιμουμε στη σαλατα. Ψητο? Τηγανιτο σιγουρα το αποφευγουμε. Αλλα στο φουρνο ας πουμε, ή στη κατσαρολα, αλλαζει κατι (συσταση κλπ)?

----------


## lef

> Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι σε στυλ 5-6 μέρες κέτωση και 1-2 μέρες recarb. Η 2 μέρες off/1 μέρα carbs κλπ. Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ''σωστός'' τρόπος. Εγώ τουλάχιστον εφαρμόζω την πρώτη επιλογή που σου είπα.


recarb κανεις συνηθως μερες με προπονηση η μερες οφ?

----------


## nopantas

εβλεπα τους πινακες με τους γλυκαιμικους δεικτες των τροφων και ειδα πχ οτι απο λαχανικα τα καροτα τα μαγειρεμενα εχουν 85 κ σε ενα ξενο σαιτ τα καροτα ειχαν 101(μαλλον ωμα)..αυτο σημαινει πχ οτι σε γραμμωση (δεδομενου οτι προτιμαμε τροφες με χαμηλο GI) δν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο να εχω σε ενα γευμα μου πχ κοτοπουλο με ρυζι κ καροτα απο λαχανικο??να προτιμησω καλυτερα πρασινα λαχανικα ή το τραβαμε πολυ το θεμα??

----------


## Levrone

> εβλεπα τους πινακες με τους γλυκαιμικους δεικτες των τροφων και ειδα πχ οτι απο λαχανικα τα καροτα τα μαγειρεμενα εχουν 85 κ σε ενα ξενο σαιτ τα καροτα ειχαν 101(μαλλον ωμα)..αυτο σημαινει πχ οτι σε γραμμωση (δεδομενου οτι προτιμαμε τροφες με χαμηλο GI) δν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο να εχω σε ενα γευμα μου πχ κοτοπουλο με ρυζι κ καροτα απο λαχανικο??να προτιμησω καλυτερα πρασινα λαχανικα ή *το τραβαμε πολυ το θεμα*??


αυτη η φραση ακουγεται ενδιαφερουσα!!!!

----------


## giannis64

> μπορει να μ λυσει καποιος τεκμηριωμενα ομως μια αποροια? αρχικα για μεταπροπονητικο ετρωγα φρουτα με πιτακια βρωμης κ γιαουρτι.μ λενε βγαλε τα φρουτα διασπονται αργα δεν εχουν υψιλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη βαλε κατι αλλο.οκ το αλλαζω.βαζω φρουτα μια ωρα πριν τη προπονηση και μου ξανα λενε βγαλτα ειναι τιγκα στα σακχαρα απορροφονται γρηγορα δε θα σε κρατησουν.τι παιζει?αν μπορει καποιος να απαντησει τεκμηριωμενα ομως.ευχαριστω


εγώ λέω να βγάλεις και τα φρούτα, και το γιαούρτι.

* φρούτα...*
για τα Τα φρούτα έχουν φυτικές ίνες και φρουκτόζη. Οι πρώτες καθυστερούν την αφομοίωση τηε τροφής και η φρουκτόζη αναπληρώνει το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο και όχι αυτό των μυών.

*το γιαούρτι..*
απορροφάται αργά και δεν έχει μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης αναλογικά με την ποσότητα που μπορούμε να φάμε.

ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..

----------


## tolis93

Η


> εγώ λέω να βγάλεις και τα φρούτα, και το γιαούρτι.
> 
> * φρούτα...*
> για τα Τα φρούτα έχουν φυτικές ίνες και φρουκτόζη. Οι πρώτες καθυστερούν την αφομοίωση τηε τροφής και η φρουκτόζη αναπληρώνει το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο και όχι αυτό των μυών.
> 
> *το γιαούρτι..*
> απορροφάται αργά και δεν έχει μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης αναλογικά με την ποσότητα που μπορούμε να φάμε.
> 
> ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα..


 φρουτα αναφερομαι παντα για πριν τη προπονηση κ για μετα μαζι με το γιαουρτι κ αυγα.πσρεπιπτοντως το δικο μ γιαοτρτι εχει 18 γρ το κεσεδακθ.δε τα λεω κ λιγα....

----------


## giannis64

> μπορει να μ λυσει καποιος τεκμηριωμενα ομως μια αποροια? αρχικα για μεταπροπονητικο ετρωγα φρουτα με πιτακια βρωμης κ γιαουρτι.μ λενε βγαλε τα φρουτα διασπονται αργα δεν εχουν υψιλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη βαλε κατι αλλο.οκ το αλλαζω.βαζω φρουτα μια ωρα πριν τη προπονηση και μου ξανα λενε βγαλτα ειναι τιγκα στα σακχαρα απορροφονται γρηγορα δε θα σε κρατησουν.τι παιζει?αν μπορει καποιος να απαντησει τεκμηριωμενα ομως.ευχαριστω


δεν διαβασα πουθενα να λες για αυγα!







> Η
> φρουτα αναφερομαι παντα για πριν τη προπονηση κ για μετα μαζι με το γιαουρτι κ αυγα.πσρεπιπτοντως το δικο μ γιαοτρτι εχει 18 γρ το κεσεδακθ.δε τα λεω κ λιγα....


φρούτα για πριν την προπόνηση είναι οκ. ειδικά η μπανάνα που έχει κάλιο και μαγνήσιο, άντε και κάνα μήλο.

για μετά την προπόνηση όχι.

18 γρ πρωτεΐνης για άμεσο μεταπροπονητικο, είναι πολύ λίγα, και απορροφούνται πολύ αργά από πηγές σαν το γιαούρτι. μεταπροπονητικα θέλουμε όσο το δυνατών πιο γρήγορες αφομοιώσιμες τροφές η συμπληρώματα.

----------


## tolis93

> δεν διαβασα πουθενα να λες για αυγα!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> φρούτα για πριν την προπόνηση είναι οκ. ειδικά η μπανάνα που έχει κάλιο και μαγνήσιο, άντε και κάνα μήλο.
> 
> ...


 σορυ δεν ανεφερα τα αυγα οντως.4 ασπραδια μαζι με το γιαουρτι.τα αυγα απο οτι ξερω ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησης ετσι δεν ειναι???

----------


## giannis64

ναι αλλα μαζι με το γιαουρτι τα χαλας και αυτα. καλυτερα βαλε μονο αυγα και βγαλε το γιαουρτι. κρατα το γιαουρτι για το βραδυ.

----------


## tolis93

> ναι αλλα μαζι με το γιαουρτι τα χαλας και αυτα. καλυτερα βαλε μονο αυγα και βγαλε το γιαουρτι. κρατα το γιαουρτι για το βραδυ.


 θα το εφαρμωσω γιατι οχι.ευχαριστω.με τι ομως μπορω να το αντικαταστησω?γιατι θα παω μειων 100 θερμιδες ετσι

----------


## giannis64

αποτι καταλαβα μιλας για στερεο μεταπροπονητικο. 
 βαλε περισοτερα αυγα  η αν θες μονο παραπανω θερμιδες. βαλε ρυζι, πατατα, γλυκοπατατα.
] αν θες ριξε μια ματια στο δευτερο στυκι, στο μεταπροπονητικο. θα παρεις πολλες ιδεες!

----------


## tolis93

> αποτι καταλαβα μιλας για στερεο μεταπροπονητικο. 
>  βαλε περισοτερα αυγα  η αν θες μονο παραπανω θερμιδες. βαλε ρυζι, πατατα, γλυκοπατατα.
> ] αν θες ριξε μια ματια στο δευτερο στυκι, στο μεταπροπονητικο. θα παρεις πολλες ιδεες!


τρωω και γλυκοπατατα μαζι(εδω ειναι π ακουω καντιλια που τα λεω ενα ενα)θα κοιταξω το θεματακι μεταπροπονητικων.ευχαριστωωωω

----------


## tolis93

ξερει κανενας τι παιζει με το γαλα καρυδας?αν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν προ-προπονησης η μετα-προπονησης η γενικοτερα?δε μιλαω για τραγικες ποσοτητες απλα αν προσφερει κατι

----------


## nopantas

μπορει να μου πει καποιος σε τι αναλογιες θερμιδων πρεπει να παιρνω πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπη οταν ειμαστε σε γραμμωση??δλδ αν εχω πχ θερμιδες συντηρησης 3300 κ την πρωτη βδομαδα πεφτουμε στις 3000 ποσες απ αυτες πρεπει να προερχονται απο υδατανθρακα??

----------


## gsisr

> μπορει να μου πει καποιος σε τι αναλογιες θερμιδων πρεπει να παιρνω πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπη οταν ειμαστε σε γραμμωση??δλδ αν εχω πχ θερμιδες συντηρησης 3300 κ την πρωτη βδομαδα πεφτουμε στις 3000 ποσες απ αυτες πρεπει να προερχονται απο υδατανθρακα??


το 30 η 20%

----------


## kabamaru

έτσι από απορία   Τι διαφορά έχουν:  το μοσχαρι απο το  Μοσχαρίσιο συκώτι ..  μιλαμε Πάντα  Για μετα την προπονηση

----------


## Manos1989

> recarb κανεις συνηθως μερες με προπονηση η μερες οφ?


Προτιμώ να κάνω σε μέρα με προπόνηση και αν γίνεται μεγάλης μυικής γιατί αν κάθομαι όλη μέρα και τρώω και carbs, έχω τύψεις :01. Mr. Green: 
Αλλά νταξ όπως μου κάτσει, συνήθως πάντως με προπόνηση!

----------


## tolis93

> έτσι από απορία   Τι διαφορά έχουν:  το μοσχαρι απο το  Μοσχαρίσιο συκώτι ..  μιλαμε Πάντα  Για μετα την προπονηση


 ε το τμημα του κρεατος.αλλοι υδατανθρακες αλλες πρωτεινες αλλα λιπαρα.το συκοτατκι παντως(αφου το εχεις βρασει αν θες τη γνωωμη μ )το περνας μετα τη προπο στο φουρνο 5 λεπτα να στεγνωσει τελειως κ μετα κομματακια σε αντικολητικο μαζι με 4-5 ασπραδια και κανα μανηταρακι και ειναι σουπερ!!!

----------


## beatshooter

Σε μια απλη διατροφη 2000θερμιδων ποιες ειναι οι αναλογιες πρ-υδατ-λιπ?

----------


## tolis93

> Σε μια απλη διατροφη 2000θερμιδων ποιες ειναι οι αναλογιες πρ-υδατ-λιπ?


βασικα εξαρταται τι κανεις.αν κανεις κετο ας πουμε εχει αλλες αναλογιες.αν κανεις για ογκο εχει παλι αλλες αν κανεις γραμμωση παλι αλλες.αλλα 2000 καπως λιγες δεν ειναι?εκτος αν κανεις υποθερμιδικη

----------


## dionisos

Τα φασολάκια τα βραστά στα 100 γρ πόσο υδατάνθρακα έχουν? Στον πίνακα από το Σισμανόγλειο λέει 5κάτι. Σωστό είναι?

----------


## tolis93

> Τα φασολάκια τα βραστά στα 100 γρ πόσο υδατάνθρακα έχουν? Στον πίνακα από το Σισμανόγλειο λέει 5κάτι. Σωστό είναι?


σωστο ειναι αλλα νομιζω αναφερεται σε βρασμενα.παντως ειναι λαχανικο εχει ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες.δεν ειναι οπως τα οσπρια

----------


## dionisos

> σωστο ειναι αλλα νομιζω αναφερεται σε βρασμενα.παντως ειναι λαχανικο εχει ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες.δεν ειναι οπως τα οσπρια


Για τις πατάτες τις βραστές γράφει 14.5 υδατάνθρακες ενώ εγώ ήξερα για 20γρ. Εδώ http://www.diabetes-in-greece.gr/web...bohydrate.aspx  έχει έναν πίνακα που δίνει διαφορετικές τιμές αν προσέξεις!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Τα φασολάκια τα βραστά στα 100 γρ πόσο υδατάνθρακα έχουν? Στον πίνακα από το Σισμανόγλειο λέει 5κάτι. Σωστό είναι?


Αυτα του μπαρπα Σταθη γραφουν πανω 7,6gr , οποτε νομιζω σωστα ειναι..

----------


## tolis93

βασικα καθε πινακας εχει αλλες τιμες.δεν εξεταζεται το ιδιο προιον.και να ειμαστε λιγο πιο ξυπνιοι...δεν ισχυουν ολα.ποιος εκατσε να μετρησει καθε φυλο π εβαλε σε μια τυροπιτα και την βγαζει 330 θερμιδες ολοι το ιδιο τυρι κ το ιδιο λαδι βαζουν?ενδεικτικα ειναι αυτα.η το ψωμι του τοστ ολικης που λεει 63 θερμιδες η φετα.μετρανε καθε μα καθε φετα?βασικα η πατατα εχει στα 150 γραμμαρια 20 γρ υδατανθρακα.κατα μεσο ορο μια μικρη γλυκοπατατα ειναι 150γρ δηλαδη.αβραστη παντα.υποψη οποιος εχει smartphone ας κανει ενα κοπο να κατεβασει το nutrition facts ειναι δωρεαν και εχει τα παντα.οπου κ αν εισαι οτι αποροια κ να εχεις μεχρι και προιοντα απο αλυσιδες καταστηματων εχει.παντα ενδεικτικα! παντως απο λαχανικα μαγειρευτα το χαμηλοτερο υδατανθρακα τον εχουν οι μπαμιες απο οτι ξερω οσο για τον πινακα βρισκω πολλα που δε νομιζω πως ισχυουν...ειδικα στα πατζαρια και στις ντοματες....

----------


## DimitrisT

Δεν ειπα το αντιθετο, αλλωστε, 2gr δεν ειναι και τρομερη διαφορα.

----------


## beatshooter

> βασικα εξαρταται τι κανεις.αν κανεις κετο ας πουμε εχει αλλες αναλογιες.αν κανεις για ογκο εχει παλι αλλες αν κανεις γραμμωση παλι αλλες.αλλα 2000 καπως λιγες δεν ειναι?εκτος αν κανεις υποθερμιδικη


Υποθερμιδικη για χασιμο λιπους κανω

----------


## tolis93

> Υποθερμιδικη για χασιμο λιπους κανω


για μενα παιξε 1000 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη και 50-50 υδατανθρακες λιπαρα(παντα καλα λιπαρα) η 60-40 λιπαρα-υδατανθρακας

----------


## beatshooter

Ετσι την εχω βγαλει  :01. Wink: 

50% πρωτεινη
35% λιπη
15% υδατ

----------


## tolis93

> Ετσι την εχω βγαλει 
> 
> 50% πρωτεινη
> 35% λιπη
> 15% υδατ


θα χασεις σιγουρα.εγω για χασιμο λιπους επαιζα με πολυ υδατανθρακα αλλα δε νιωθει ο οργανισμος μου.μονο με λιπαρα παιρνω(φαντασου να βαρεσω καμια κετο τοφαλι θα γινω :01. Razz: )

----------


## Devil

ποσο μου αρεσουν αυτες οι % χωρις να ξερουμε βαρος,bf, κτλ κτλ....

----------


## tolis93

> ποσο μου αρεσουν αυτες οι % χωρις να ξερουμε βαρος,bf, κτλ κτλ....


ο καθε ενας τα υπολογιζει με τις αναγκες του.γιαυτο δε λεμε γραμμαρια αλλα λεμε με ποσοστα...

----------


## Devil

> ο καθε ενας τα υπολογιζει με τις αναγκες του.γιαυτο δε λεμε γραμμαρια αλλα λεμε με ποσοστα...


για αυτο ειναι ακυρα τα ποσοστα γιατι δεν ξερεις κανεις τις αναγκες του σε ποσοστα...

αν το 50% απο πρωτεινες ειναι 300γρ θα παρει 300γρ???

----------


## gym

> για αυτο ειναι ακυρα τα ποσοστα γιατι δεν ξερεις κανεις τις αναγκες του σε ποσοστα...
> 
> αν το 50% απο πρωτεινες ειναι 300γρ θα παρει 300γρ???


οποτε δημητρη πως καθοριζουμε ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο ποσοστο για τον καθενα?με βαση πχ τον τυπο της διαιτας που θα μας δωσει ταδε ποσοστο πρωτεινης κτλ?η υπαρχει καποιος μπουσουλας να κινουμαστε?οχι αυτος ο γενικος...πιο πολυ πρωτεινη κ τα σχετικα...εννοω κατι συγκεκριμενο...

----------


## Devil

> οποτε δημητρη πως καθοριζουμε ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο ποσοστο για τον καθενα?με βαση πχ τον τυπο της διαιτας που θα μας δωσει ταδε ποσοστο πρωτεινης κτλ?η υπαρχει καποιος μπουσουλας να κινουμαστε?οχι αυτος ο γενικος...πιο πολυ πρωτεινη κ τα σχετικα...εννοω κατι συγκεκριμενο...


καταρχην υπολογιζουμε ποσες θερμιδες θελουμε.... 

απο εκει και μετα καθοριζουμε τις πρωτεινες.... αναλογα με το στοχο θα ειναι αναμεσα στα 2-3+γρ ανα κιλο

απο εκει και περα οι υδατανθρακες και τα λιπαρα μπαινουν για να συμπληρωσουν θερμιδες....

και αναλογα με την διατροφη που θα ακολουθησουμε (lowcarb-medium carb-highcarb) βαζουμε τα αναλογα γραμμαρια....

το συμαντικο τις υποθεσεις ειναι να υπαρχει θερμιδικο ελειμα/πλεονασμα αναλογα με το στοχο....




οσο αναφωρα τις διατροφες με πολυ πρωτεινη (πχ του παιδιου απο πανω με 50% πρωτεινη) βοηθανε να χασεις κιλα.... γιατι? απλο... για να μεταβολιστει η πρωτεινη πρεπει να καψεις 1 θερμιδα ανα γραμμαριο.... δλδ απο τις 4 θερμιδες αυτοματα μας μενουν 3θερμιδες για το γραμμαριο.... 

αρα στο παραδειγμα του παιδιου απο πανω..... απο το 50% των θερμιδων του θα καει το 1/4....

αν παιρνει 2000 θερμιδες συνολο.... οι 1000 ειναι απο πρωτεινη.... απο αυτες αυτοματα οι 250 καιγοντε!!!

----------


## gym

> καταρχην υπολογιζουμε ποσες θερμιδες θελουμε.... 
> 
> απο εκει και μετα καθοριζουμε τις πρωτεινες.... αναλογα με το στοχο θα ειναι αναμεσα στα 2-3+γρ ανα κιλο
> 
> απο εκει και περα οι υδατανθρακες και τα λιπαρα μπαινουν για να συμπληρωσουν θερμιδες....
> 
> και αναλογα με την διατροφη που θα ακολουθησουμε (lowcarb-medium carb-highcarb) βαζουμε τα αναλογα γραμμαρια....
> 
> το συμαντικο τις υποθεσεις ειναι να υπαρχει θερμιδικο ελειμα/πλεονασμα αναλογα με το στοχο....
> ...


αρα ειναι λαθος αυτο που μου ειχαν πει παλιοτερα ''ειδικοι'' οτι σε καθε διατα που κανεις υπαρχει και διαφορετικη αναλογια ποσοστων Π-Υ-Λ... αλλα ντε και καλα παρολα αυτα πρεπει η πρωτεινη να ειναι πανω απο το 50 %...γυρω 50 με 60....δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο...οχι δεν διαβασα ερευνα,εμπερικα απο ατομα που ασχολουνται...


εγω παντως οσο καιρο κανω διατροφη η μαλλον απο τοτε που κανω μονη μου κανω αυτο που ειπες...κ ετσι πορευομαι πλεον...

----------


## tolis93

> αρα ειναι λαθος αυτο που μου ειχαν πει παλιοτερα ''ειδικοι'' οτι σε καθε διατα που κανεις υπαρχει και διαφορετικη αναλογια ποσοστων Π-Υ-Λ... αλλα ντε και καλα παρολα αυτα πρεπει η πρωτεινη να ειναι πανω απο το 50 %...γυρω 50 με 60....δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο...οχι δεν διαβασα ερευνα,εμπερικα απο ατομα που ασχολουνται...
> 
> 
> εγω παντως οσο καιρο κανω διατροφη η μαλλον απο τοτε που κανω μονη μου κανω αυτο που ειπες...κ ετσι πορευομαι πλεον...


εγω προσωπικα μεχρι και στο φορουμ για ποσοστα εχω διαβασει.περαν αυτου.αναλογα με σωματικο βαρος λεμε πχ 2 γρ ανα κιλο.ε σε ποσοστα αυτο αντιστιχει καπου...οτιδειποτε μπορει να εκφραστει σε ποσοστα

----------


## gym

> εγω προσωπικα μεχρι και στο φορουμ για ποσοστα εχω διαβασει.περαν αυτου.αναλογα με σωματικο βαρος λεμε πχ 2 γρ ανα κιλο.ε σε ποσοστα αυτο αντιστιχει καπου...οτιδειποτε μπορει να εκφραστει σε ποσοστα


μα δεν ειπα εγω οτι δεν μπορει κατι να γυρισει σε ποσοστο βρε... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> εγω προσωπικα μεχρι και στο φορουμ για ποσοστα εχω διαβασει.περαν αυτου.αναλογα με σωματικο βαρος λεμε πχ 2 γρ ανα κιλο.ε σε ποσοστα αυτο αντιστιχει καπου...οτιδειποτε μπορει να εκφραστει σε ποσοστα


ναι ε?

2 x 80kg = 160gr x 4 = 640kcal 50%.... το 100% θα ειναι.... 1280kcal...

3 x 80kg = 240gr x 4 = 960kcal 50%.... 100% = 1920kcal....

δεν βγαινει μαλλον...... γιατι εχει ενα μεσο μεταβολισμο στις 2600kcal...

----------


## Devil

> αρα ειναι λαθος αυτο που μου ειχαν πει παλιοτερα ''ειδικοι'' οτι σε καθε διατα που κανεις υπαρχει και διαφορετικη αναλογια ποσοστων Π-Υ-Λ... αλλα ντε και καλα παρολα αυτα πρεπει η πρωτεινη να ειναι πανω απο το 50 %...γυρω 50 με 60....δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αυτο...οχι δεν διαβασα ερευνα,εμπερικα απο ατομα που ασχολουνται...
> 
> 
> εγω παντως οσο καιρο κανω διατροφη η μαλλον απο τοτε που κανω μονη μου κανω αυτο που ειπες...κ ετσι πορευομαι πλεον...


γενικα δεν μ αρεσουν τα %..... προτιμω τα γρ.... 

δεν μπορεις να υπολογισεις με ποσοστα και δεν βγαινουν ιδια σε ολους...

----------


## gym

> γενικα δεν μ αρεσουν τα %..... προτιμω τα γρ.... 
> 
> δεν μπορεις να υπολογισεις με ποσοστα και δεν βγαινουν ιδια σε ολους...


να σου πω κατι...κ εγω γραμμαρια μετραω αλλα αρχιω παντα απο την πρωτεινη μου και αυτη μου καθοριζει τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## Devil

> να σου πω κατι...κ εγω γραμμαρια μετραω αλλα αρχιω παντα απο την πρωτεινη μου και αυτη μου καθοριζει τα υπολοιπα...


ε ναι λογικο... ξεκινας απο εκει και τα υπολοιπα βγαινουν...

----------


## tolis93

> γενικα δεν μ αρεσουν τα %..... προτιμω τα γρ.... 
> 
> δεν μπορεις να υπολογισεις με ποσοστα και δεν βγαινουν ιδια σε ολους...


βασικα δε το πας στατιστικα ετσι.πας οτι το 100% ειναι 2500 θερμιδες.το 50% 1250./4  βγαζει 312,5.θεωρητικα τοσα χρειαζονται.οταν παμε στο μισο.μετριεται αλλιως...

----------


## Devil

> βασικα δε το πας στατιστικα ετσι.πας οτι το 100% ειναι 2500 θερμιδες.το 50% 1250./4  βγαζει 312,5.θεωρητικα τοσα χρειαζονται.οταν παμε στο μισο.μετριεται αλλιως...


2500 ειναι θερμιδες για καποιον που ειναι 75kg....

και λες οτι του χρειαζονται 312,5γρ πρωτεινη??? τι να τα κανει??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> 2500 ειναι θερμιδες για καποιον που ειναι 75kg....
> 
> και λες οτι του χρειαζονται 312,5γρ πρωτεινη??? τι να τα κανει???


βασικα εξαρταται κ τον τροπο ζωης του.εγω ειμαι 77 κ με 2500 και αρκετα κινιτικη ζωη σταθερο με βλεπω.και αυξανω σταδιακα γιατι ειμαι σε ογκο...

----------


## Devil

> βασικα εξαρταται κ τον τροπο ζωης του.εγω ειμαι 77 κ με 2500 και αρκετα κινιτικη ζωη σταθερο με βλεπω.και αυξανω σταδιακα γιατι ειμαι σε ογκο...


το να ριξεις τις πρωτεινες και να αναιβασεις τους υδατανθρακες το σκεφτηκες ποτε???

με τοσες πρωτεινες ογκο δεν κανεις....

----------


## tolis93

> το να ριξεις τις πρωτεινες και να αναιβασεις τους υδατανθρακες το σκεφτηκες ποτε???
> 
> με τοσες πρωτεινες ογκο δεν κανεις....


 η διατροφη μου ειναι 120 γρ πρωτεινη 180 υδατανθρακα κ 40 λιπαρα βασικα.κ ο υδατανθρακας ανεβαινει κιολας καποιες μερες..ποσο πια?

----------


## Devil

> η διατροφη μου ειναι 120 γρ πρωτεινη 180 υδατανθρακα κ 40 λιπαρα βασικα.κ ο υδατανθρακας ανεβαινει κιολας καποιες μερες..ποσο πια?


ποσο πια??? :01. Unsure:  κατσε ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις???????

πριν ελεγες για 50% πρωτεινες.....  και παιρνεις μονο 120γρ...λολ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

και κανεις ογκο με αυτες τις θερμιδες??????? 1600 θερμιδες για 77κιλα και κανεις ογκο?????? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

για να κανεις εσυ ογκο θες μινιμουμ αλλες 1000 θερμιδες.....


μ'αρεσει που δινεις και συμβουλες στους αλλους....

----------


## tolis93

> ποσο πια??? κατσε ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις???????
> 
> πριν ελεγες για 50% πρωτεινες.....  και παιρνεις μονο 120γρ...λολ
> 
> και κανεις ογκο με αυτες τις θερμιδες??????? 1600 θερμιδες για 77κιλα και κανεις ογκο??????
> 
> για να κανεις εσυ ογκο θες μινιμουμ αλλες 1000 θερμιδες.....
> 
> 
> μ'αρεσει που δινεις και συμβουλες στους αλλους....


2500 ειπα οτι παιρνω οχι 1600 πρωτον.2ον οταν αναφερομαι σε ποσοστα δε μιλαω σε γραμμαρια μιλαω σε ποσοτητα πως τα χοριζω.κ 3ον αν ειναι να υπαρχει ειρωνεια θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην απαντουσες ξανα.ευχαριστω

----------


## pan0z

με τοσες θερμιδες κανει ογκο ο σκυλος μου  :01. Mr. Green:  τερας τον εχω κανει τον ατιμο

----------


## tolis93

> με τοσες θερμιδες κανει ογκο ο σκυλος μου  τερας τον εχω κανει τον ατιμο


οκ ακουγεται θεοκουλο κ το ξερω κ ομως ετσι μεχρι τωρα εχω παρει περιπου 380 γραμμαρια μεσα σε 1μισι βδομαδα.εννοειται δε θα μεινω σε αυτες...σκοπευω να παω 3000 3500 αλλα αυξανω σταδιακα.εννοοντας ανα βδομαδα 250-300 θερμιδες

----------


## geo28

@devil σε low carb διατροφη  πες μου μια καλη αναλογια στα μακρος για να αρχισω..μετα απο κετο θα την κανω..

----------


## pan0z

> οκ ακουγεται θεοκουλο κ το ξερω κ ομως ετσι μεχρι τωρα εχω παρει περιπου 380 γραμμαρια μεσα σε 1μισι βδομαδα.εννοειται δε θα μεινω σε αυτες...σκοπευω να παω 3000 3500 αλλα αυξανω σταδιακα.εννοοντας ανα βδομαδα 250-300 θερμιδες


βασικα εφοσον τα μετρησες ολα σωστα πρωτ/υδατ/λιπ αν κανεις την σουμα βγαινει 1560 θερμιδες.Οποτε ή δεν τα μετρησες σωστα ή τελικα δεν τρως τοσο.

1γρ πρωτεινης=4 θερμιδες
1γρ υδατανθρακαες=4 θερμιδες
1 γρ λιπαρα=9 θερμιδες

----------


## Devil

> 2500 ειπα οτι παιρνω οχι 1600 πρωτον.2ον οταν αναφερομαι σε ποσοστα δε μιλαω σε γραμμαρια μιλαω σε ποσοτητα πως τα χοριζω.κ 3ον αν ειναι να υπαρχει ειρωνεια θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην απαντουσες ξανα.ευχαριστω





> η διατροφη μου ειναι 120 γρ πρωτεινη 180  υδατανθρακα κ 40 λιπαρα βασικα.κ ο υδατανθρακας ανεβαινει κιολας καποιες  μερες..ποσο πια?


120x4 + 180x4 + 40x9 = 1560kcal... εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα απο τις 2500 που λες....

πως τα χωριζεις σε τι μοναδα μετρισης??????

ειρωνια υπαρχει οταν δεν υπαρχει νοημα.... και απο αυτα που γραφεις μαλλον δεν υπαρχει νοημα.... αμα βγαλουμε νοημα δεν θα υπαρχει και ειρωνια.....

και δεν σε ειρωνευτικα απο πανω....

----------


## Devil

> @devil σε low carb διατροφη  πες μου μια καλη αναλογια στα μακρος για να αρχισω..μετα απο κετο θα την κανω..


υπολογισε 2-2,5γρ ανα κιλο πρωτεινη.... λογικα 1γρ ανα κιλο υδατανθρακα η' εκει μεσα περιπου +/- 10-20γρ..... και τα υπολοιπα λιπαρα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> 2500 ειπα οτι παιρνω οχι 1600 πρωτον.2ον οταν αναφερομαι σε ποσοστα δε μιλαω σε γραμμαρια μιλαω σε ποσοτητα πως τα χοριζω.κ 3ον αν ειναι να υπαρχει ειρωνεια θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην απαντουσες ξανα.ευχαριστω


Ρε τολη, ολο λες οτι τρως τρως τρως.. Μεχρι πριν 4 μερες που σου ειπα για τα μηλα με το γαλα, ετρωγες pre-wo 500 θερμιδες. Δηλαδη την υπολοιπη μερα τρως μονο 1000? Θα μας τρελανεις? Μηπως δουλευομαστε λιγο?

----------


## geo28

> υπολογισε 2-2,5γρ ανα κιλο πρωτεινη.... λογικα 1γρ ανα κιλο υδατανθρακα η' εκει μεσα περιπου +/- 10-20γρ..... και τα υπολοιπα λιπαρα...


ωραια..να κανω και κανα καρμπ up μεσ στη βδομαδα?

----------


## tolis93

> 120x4 + 180x4 + 40x9 = 1560kcal... εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα απο τις 2500 που λες....
> 
> πως τα χωριζεις σε τι μοναδα μετρισης??????
> 
> ειρωνια υπαρχει οταν δεν υπαρχει νοημα.... και απο αυτα που γραφεις μαλλον δεν υπαρχει νοημα.... αμα βγαλουμε νοημα δεν θα υπαρχει και ειρωνια.....
> 
> και δεν σε ειρωνευτικα απο πανω....


μωλις τωρα αυτο εκανα κ οκ οντως σορρυ απο εμενα κατι δε κολλαει.οι θερμιδες π καταναλωνω ειναι οντως 2500(με 1500 θα ημουν νεκρος τωρα) δε ξερω τι ακριβως παιζει.
η διατροφη μ ειναι 
1ο γευμα) 250 μλ γαλα 1 κουτ γλυκου μελι 1 μηλο.2ο γευμα)4 ασπραδια αυγων 150 γρ γλυκοπατατα 1 κουτ γλυκου μελι.3ο γευμα) 2 μηλα 1 γιαουρτι 200 γρ.4ο γευμα)απαχο κρεας η ψαρι 150-200 η 200-250 γρ αντιστιχα μαζι με λαχανικα(3 ντοματες συνηθως και πρασιναδα)και 100 γραμμαρια κοτατζ 2,2% 5ο γευμα)1 τοστ με 2πλη γαλοπουλα 1 φετα τυρι αρλα 5% μουσταρδα ντοματα μαρουλι,2 μηλα κ 1 γιαουρτι.6ο γευμα)απαχο κρεας η ψαρι μαζι με λαχανικα και πρασιναδα,70 γευμα) 1 γιαουρτι 200 γρ και 10 καρυδια η 10 αμυγδαλα.αν τα υπολογισει κανενας 2500-2600 θερμιδες βγαινουν....

----------


## Devil

> ωραια..να κανω και κανα καρμπ up μεσ στη βδομαδα?


ναι ξεκινα με ενα carb-up οχι υπερβολικο.... και αμα δεις οτι σε παιρνει και για αλλο βαλε και δευτερο....

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε τολη, ολο λες οτι τρως τρως τρως.. Μεχρι πριν 4 μερες που σου ειπα για τα μηλα με το γαλα, ετρωγες pre-wo 500 θερμιδες. Δηλαδη την υπολοιπη μερα τρως μονο 1000? Θα μας τρελανεις? Μηπως δουλευομαστε λιγο?


μωλις εγραψα τη διατροφη μ.δε νομιζω ολα αυτα να ειναι 1000 θερμιδες....γιαυτο λεω 1500 δε βγαζω με τη καμια

----------


## Devil

> μωλις τωρα αυτο εκανα κ οκ οντως σορρυ απο εμενα κατι δε κολλαει.οι θερμιδες π καταναλωνω ειναι οντως 2500(με 1500 θα ημουν νεκρος τωρα) δε ξερω τι ακριβως παιζει.
> η διατροφη μ ειναι 
> 1ο γευμα) 250 μλ γαλα 1 κουτ γλυκου μελι 1 μηλο.2ο γευμα)4 ασπραδια αυγων 150 γρ γλυκοπατατα 1 κουτ γλυκου μελι.3ο γευμα) 2 μηλα 1 γιαουρτι 200 γρ.4ο γευμα)απαχο κρεας η ψαρι 150-200 η 200-250 γρ αντιστιχα μαζι με λαχανικα(3 ντοματες συνηθως και πρασιναδα)και 100 γραμμαρια κοτατζ 2,2% 5ο γευμα)1 τοστ με 2πλη γαλοπουλα 1 φετα τυρι αρλα 5% μουσταρδα ντοματα μαρουλι,2 μηλα κ 1 γιαουρτι.6ο γευμα)απαχο κρεας η ψαρι μαζι με λαχανικα και πρασιναδα,70 γευμα) 1 γιαουρτι 200 γρ και 10 καρυδια η 10 αμυγδαλα.αν τα υπολογισει κανενας 2500-2600 θερμιδες βγαινουν....


καλα τσιου.... 

βγαλε γρ σε πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα και μιλαμε...

σωστα αυτη τη φορα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> ναι ξεκινα με ενα carb-up οχι υπερβολικο.... και αμα δεις οτι σε παιρνει και για αλλο βαλε και δευτερο....


Σε low-carb ειναι απαραιτητο τo re-carb ή αν νιωθεις καλα το αποφευγεις?

----------


## tolis93

> καλα τσιου.... 
> 
> βγαλε γρ σε πρωτεινες,υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα και μιλαμε...
> 
> σωστα αυτη τη φορα...


κατι δε βγηκε σωστα οντως το ειπα κ πανω το δεχομαι.σορυ

----------


## geo28

> ναι ξεκινα με ενα carb-up οχι υπερβολικο.... και αμα δεις οτι σε παιρνει και για αλλο βαλε και δευτερο....


ε θα με περνει μαλλον..5-6 φορες ανα κιλο σε υ/α ειναι καλα?λιπαρα και πρωτεινη μειωνονται προφανως ε?

----------


## pankol

> κατι δε βγηκε σωστα οντως το ειπα κ πανω το δεχομαι.σορυ


 βασικα κατι παρομοιο ειχα παθει και γω στην αρχη.
ειχα βρει θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη/υδαταννθρακα/λιπαρα και βρηκα τα τροφιμα.
ομως σε καθε τροφιμο υπολογιζα μονο αυτα που με ενοιαζαν, δλδ στο γαλα πχ μετραγα μονο τις θερμιδες απο την πρωτεινη!!!
μετα καταλαβα τη κοτσανα ειχα κανει και τα ξαναβρηκα.
για κοιτα μην επαθες το ιδιο, αλλα η διαφορα θερμιδων ειναι κοντα στις 1000, οποοτε λιγο δυσκολο το βρισκω...

----------


## Devil

> Σε low-carb ειναι απαραιτητο τo re-carb ή αν νιωθεις καλα το αποφευγεις?


δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.... αναλογα βεβαια και τους υδατανθρακες που εχεις μεσα στη μερα...





> ε θα με περνει μαλλον..5-6 φορες ανα κιλο σε υ/α ειναι καλα?λιπαρα και πρωτεινη μειωνονται προφανως ε?


οχι ρε πιο κατω.... κανα 3 φορες...

----------


## beatshooter

Σε διατροφες χαμηλες σε carbs πολλοι λενε πως καλο ειναι να γινετε recarb 1-2 μερες.Αυτο το recarb ποτε ειναι καλυτερο να το κανουμε?Στο ενδιαμεσο των ημερων με low carb η στο τελος του "κυκλου"?Πχ αρχιζω Δευτερα να το κανω Πεμπτη ή Κυριακη?Παιζει καποιο ρολο το ποτε θα γεμισουν οι αποθηκες υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Giannistzn

> Σε διατροφες χαμηλες σε carbs πολλοι λενε πως καλο ειναι να γινετε recarb 1-2 μερες.Αυτο το recarb ποτε ειναι καλυτερο να το κανουμε?Στο ενδιαμεσο των ημερων με low carb η στο τελος του "κυκλου"?Πχ αρχιζω Δευτερα να το κανω Πεμπτη ή Κυριακη?Παιζει καποιο ρολο το ποτε θα γεμισουν οι αποθηκες υδατανθρακα?


Δεν νομίζω. Απλά να γίνεται ανα σταθερά διαστήματα 5-6 ημερών. Δλδ μην το κανείς Δευτέρα- Πέμπτη - Σάββατο. Πες πχ ανα 6 μέρες θα εχω 1 μέρα recarb. Εάν δεν σου φτάσει κανε το 2 μέρες.

----------


## worfel

ειναι ασφαλές στα 17 να κανω κετογεννετικη διαιτα για ενα καλο "κόψιμο"? για 4 βδομαδες το πολυ (αν αντέξω  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Socratis100

Παιδια ,τις τελετυαιες 2 μερες εχω πυρετο,και δεν τρωω τιποτα.Εχω χασει ηδη 2 κιλα[ναι ,1 κιλο καθε μερα].
Μιας και ειμαι καλυτερα,απο αυριο θα αρχισω να τρωω κανονικα και παλι.
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξεις.
Αυτα τα δυο κιλα που εχασα ,θα γραμμωσουν?Εχσασα κιλα χωρις αεροβια αλλα αποτομα[λογικα επειδη δεν τρεφομουν για 2 μερες με στερα τροφη ,θα εχω χασει και μυς]

----------


## gym

> Παιδια ,τις τελετυαιες 2 μερες εχω πυρετο,και δεν τρωω τιποτα.Εχω χασει ηδη 2 κιλα[ναι ,1 κιλο καθε μερα].
> Μιας και ειμαι καλυτερα,απο αυριο θα αρχισω να τρωω κανονικα και παλι.
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξεις.
> *Αυτα τα δυο κιλα που εχασα ,θα γραμμωσουν*?Εχσασα κιλα χωρις αεροβια αλλα αποτομα[λογικα επειδη δεν τρεφομουν για 2 μερες με στερα τροφη ,θα εχω χασει και μυς]


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: εννοεις αν επειδη εχασες δυο κιλα,αν γραμμωσες τελικα η οχι?

εσυ πως σε βλεπεις?βλεπεις καλυτερες γραμμες επανω σου η οχι?

----------


## Socratis100

> εννοεις αν επειδη εχασες δυο κιλα,αν γραμμωσες τελικα η οχι?
> 
> εσυ πως σε βλεπεις?βλεπεις καλυτερες γραμμες επανω σου η οχι?


 Δεν ειμαι σε κατασταση να με δω ακομα καθως αμα σφιγγομαι ζαλιζομαι.Αλλα γενικα δεν βλεπω διαφορες πανω μου[σαν να μην εχασα τιποτα ειναι].Ισως γιατι ημουν 6 κιλα πανω απο το υψος μου

----------


## gym

> Δεν ειμαι σε κατασταση να με δω ακομα καθως αμα σφιγγομαι ζαλιζομαι.Αλλα γενικα δεν βλεπω διαφορες πανω μου[σαν να μην εχασα τιποτα ειναι].Ισως γιατι ημουν 6 κιλα πανω απο το υψος μου


να μην σφιγγεσαι για να μην ζαλιζεσαι....το πιο πιθανο ειναι απλα να εχασες νερα κ να ξεπρηστηκες...μην ανησυχεις...οταν γινεις καλα κ παλι,μπαινεις στα βαρη σου σιγα σιγα κ στην διατροφη σου να παρεις τα πανω σου...

----------


## Socratis100

> να μην σφιγγεσαι για να μην ζαλιζεσαι....το πιο πιθανο ειναι απλα να εχασες νερα κ να ξεπρηστηκες...μην ανησυχεις...οταν γινεις καλα κ παλι,μπαινεις στα βαρη σου σιγα σιγα κ στην διατροφη σου να παρεις τα πανω σου...


Νιωθω πολυ ασχημα γαιτι για να παρω 2 κιλά  καθαρα θελω παρα πολυ καιρο[1.5 μηνες περιπου]και μεσα σε 2 μερες εχασα τα 2 κιλα.

----------


## gym

> Νιωθω πολυ ασχημα γαιτι για να παρω 2 κιλά  καθαρα θελω παρα πολυ καιρο[1.5 μηνες περιπου]και μεσα σε 2 μερες εχασα τα 2 κιλα.


ελα βρε,,,μην στεναχωριεσαι....θα τα παρεις αυτα τα δυο κιλακια αμεσως μολις αρχισεις να τρως καλα...ειναι σαν να εκανες νηστεια δυο μερες,εχασες καποια νερα,ξεπρηστηκες γενικα απο τις τροφες που τρωμε και τωρα το σωμα σου θα τα παρει αμεσως γιατι τα χρειαζεται...δεν εχασες μυς....αλλα κ αν εχασες,τι να κανεις τωρα...παει,,,,αρρωστηες αλλα εγινες καλα...να προσεχεις τωρα κ να μην την ξαναπατησεις...
κ περαστικα σου... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Socratis100

thanks,απο σαββατο αν ειξμαι καλα λεω να μπω ξανα δυνατα.

----------


## gym

> thanks,απο σαββατο αν ειξμαι καλα λεω να μπω ξανα δυνατα.


ΟΤΑΝ νιωσεις τελειως καλα...μην ζαλιζεσαι κ πας...

----------


## kabamaru

wtf??  Τι γινετε εδω ρε παιδες  ;ακολουθώ το προγραμμα μου για ογκο 10 μερες και αντι να παρω βαρος   Εχασα  3κιλα  :01. Unsure:  


> Γεύμα 1 (08:00)   80-100 γρ πιτες βρωμης με μουσλι .και ενα ποτηρι γαλα . 1 ολοκληρο αυγο ..1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  1 φρούτο  ( Ροδάκινο  η Μήλο ) και ενα Γιαουρτι  2% με μελι


 


> Γεύμα 2 (11:00) 100γρ τόνο σε νερό  κονσερβα απο τα Lidl  ..250γρ βραστή πατάτα  1 κουταλια ελαιόλαδο   .1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως.


 


> Γεύμα 3 (14.00) 100γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο  Η  100 γραμμαρια μοσχαρι  Απαχο   .. 250γρ βραστή πατάτα Η 150 γρ Ασπρο  ρύζι (βρασμένο) 1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  .και καμια   πρασιναδα


 


> Προπόνηση 15:30 εώς 16:30


 


> Γεύμα 4 – Μεταπροπονητικό (17:00)  4 ασπράδια αυγών 30-40 γρ πιτες βρωμης με μουσλι  και 1-2 Μπανανες


 


> Γεύμα 5(19.00)100γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο    πατατα Η  ρύζι (βρασμένο) Η φασολακια ..1 κουταλια  ελαιόλαδο   1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  .και καμια   πρασιναδα


 


> Γεύμα -6  100 γρ ψαρι περκα  250  πατατα Η 100 ρύζι (βρασμένο) 1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως και κανα λαχανικο


 


> και  το βραδυ 100γρ τυρί cottage 2.2% με χαμηλά λιπαρά ενα Γιαουρτι  2% με μελι  και  Μια χουφτα  αμύγδαλα


 


> μοσχαρι 3 φορες την ευδομαδα Εβδομάδα

----------


## beefmeup

λογικα νερα εχασες..μπορει κ λιγο λιπος μιας κ η διατροφη αυτη ειναι πολυ..καθαρη για ογκο.
απο δυναμη πως πας στις προπονες?

----------


## kabamaru

> απο δυναμη πως πας στις προπονες?


στις προπονησεις ειμαι στα ιδια  περιπου   ισως  και +10% παραπανω   σε σχεση με πριν . λες να ειναι λιπος  ; αλλα ερχομαι απο διαιτα και εχω  χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους

----------


## jimas

> είσαι οκ, μην ανησυχεις.
> πες του φίλους σου, να μας στείλει τα λινκ με τις πανεπιστημιακές έρευνες να τις δούμε.
> Και μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν παχαίνεις αν υπολογίζεις τις θερμίδες σου, μόνο όταν αρχίζεις και ξεφεύγεις.


Τη βρήκα την έρευνα σας στέλνω το λινκ να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.
http://www.siouras-therapies.gr/2010...l-0-false.html

----------


## beefmeup

> Τη βρήκα την έρευνα σας στέλνω το λινκ να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.
> http://www.siouras-therapies.gr/2010...l-0-false.html


 :01. Mr. Green: 
φιλε αυτο δεν ειναι ερευνα..ενα μπλογκ ειναι που γραφει την γνωμη του εκει ενας τυπος.

----------


## jimas

> φιλε αυτο δεν ειναι ερευνα..ενα μπλογκ ειναι που γραφει την γνωμη του εκει ενας τυπος.


 :03. Thumb up:  Έχεις δίκιο. Από οτι διάβασα και στο προφίλ του συμβουλευτικά σεμινάρια διατροφής έχει κάνει όχι και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Πώς τον αφήνουν όμως και γράφει τέτοια άρθρα χωρίς να βασίζεται κάπου σε επιστημονική έρευνα αυτό που γράφει

----------


## jimmy007

> Έχεις δίκιο. Από οτι διάβασα και στο προφίλ του συμβουλευτικά σεμινάρια διατροφής έχει κάνει όχι και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Πώς τον αφήνουν όμως και γράφει τέτοια άρθρα χωρίς να βασίζεται κάπου σε επιστημονική έρευνα αυτό που γράφει





> . Ένα ποτήρι πλήρες γάλα αποτελείται κατά 49% από λίπος! Και μη νομίζετε ότι τα γάλατα, τα τυριά και το τυρί cottage χαμηλών ή καθόλου λιπαρών δεν περιέχουν λίπος. Απεναντίας περιέχουν λίπος σε ποσοστό πάνω από 20%!


Kαλά ότι να ναι.. Το ένα ποτήρι γάλα την ημέρα θα κάνει το κακό..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Για την λιποδιαλυτική δράση των γαλακτοκομικών δηλαδή ούτε λόγος(λόγω βιταμίνης D και ασβεστίου).

----------


## tolis93

> wtf??  Τι γινετε εδω ρε παιδες  ;ακολουθώ το προγραμμα μου για ογκο 10 μερες και αντι να παρω βαρος   Εχασα  3κιλα


Βασικα απο οσο ξερω οταν ανεβαζεις θερμιδες αποτομα στην αρχη χανεις 2-3 κιλα.συνεχισε κ βλεπεις τι παιζει

----------


## Giannistzn

> Βασικα απο οσο ξερω οταν ανεβαζεις θερμιδες αποτομα στην αρχη χανεις 2-3 κιλα.συνεχισε κ βλεπεις τι παιζει


Μια αιτιολογηση του γιατι να γινει αυτο?

----------


## tolis93

> Μια αιτιολογηση του γιατι να γινει αυτο?


απο οσο εχω διαβασει αυτο γινεται γιατι ο οργανισμος εχει μαθει σε καποιες θερμιδες και συντηρηται η προσπαθει να συντηρηθει με αυτες.οταν αυξανεις τις θερμιδες σου καιει παραπανω ενεργεια για να γινουν χονεψεις διασπασεις κτλπ.γιαυτο και οταν τρωμε πολυ ιδρωνουμε μετα ανεβαινει θερμοκρασια κτλπ.το 50% των θερμιδων που τρωμε παει στη χονεψη κατα μεσο ορο.γιαυτο και σε cheat meals δε παιρνουμε γραμμαριο αλλα και καποιες φορες ειμαστε πιο κατω

----------


## aepiskeptis

Τhermic Effect of Food σε μικτα γευματα 10%, οχι 50%.


"απο οσο εχω διαβασει αυτο γινεται γιατι ο οργανισμος εχει μαθει σε καποιες θερμιδες και συντηρηται η προσπαθει να συντηρηθει με αυτες"

βρισκεται σε θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια. Θες μεγαλυτερο ελλειμα, για να ξεκωλυσεις προς τα κατω, απ οτι στη συνεχεια και μεγαλυτερη περισσεια για να ξεκωλυσεις προς τα πανω, απ οτι για να συντηρηθεις.
και βασικα αυτος ειναι ο λογος που θα δεις guru να λενε γραμμωση-συντηρηση-ογκος-συντηρηση-γραμμωση
και οχι γραμμωση-ογκος-γραμμωση ή ογκος-γραμμωση-ογκος.


"ασικα απο οσο ξερω οταν ανεβαζεις θερμιδες αποτομα στην αρχη χανεις 2-3 κιλα.συνεχισε κ βλεπεις τι παιζει"

χανεις? δλδ δινεις περισσοτερη ενεργεια και χανεις κι ολας?! 

Ουραιαααα!

----------


## tolis93

> Τhermic Effect of Food σε μικτα γευματα 10%, οχι 50%.
> 
> 
> "απο οσο εχω διαβασει αυτο γινεται γιατι ο οργανισμος εχει μαθει σε καποιες θερμιδες και συντηρηται η προσπαθει να συντηρηθει με αυτες"
> 
> βρισκεται σε θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια. Θες μεγαλυτερο ελλειμα, για να ξεκωλυσεις προς τα κατω, απ οτι στη συνεχεια και μεγαλυτερη περισσεια για να ξεκωλυσεις προς τα πανω, απ οτι για να συντηρηθεις.
> και βασικα αυτος ειναι ο λογος που θα δεις guru να λενε γραμμωση-συντηρηση-ογκος-συντηρηση-γραμμωση
> και οχι γραμμωση-ογκος-γραμμωση ή ογκος-γραμμωση-ογκος.
> 
> ...


 δηλαδη να χανεις υγρα.να προσπαθει να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος. να μην εχει μαθει σε τοσες θερμιδες και να προσπαθει να κανει καυσεις δε παιζουν?διατροφολογικοι τομοι ολοκληροι υπαρχουν για ολα αυτα.νταξει οχι κ να ξεχασουμε αυτα π ξερουμε...ο οργανισμος ειναι λιγο πιο πολυπλοκος απο οσο νομιζουμε ορισμενες φορες....

----------


## Devil

> δηλαδη να χανεις υγρα.να προσπαθει να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος. να μην εχει μαθει σε τοσες θερμιδες και να προσπαθει να κανει καυσεις δε παιζουν?*διατροφολογικοι τομοι ολοκληροι υπαρχουν για ολα αυτα*.νταξει οχι κ να ξεχασουμε αυτα π ξερουμε...ο οργανισμος ειναι λιγο πιο πολυπλοκος απο οσο νομιζουμε ορισμενες φορες....


για ποια??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> για ποια???


για το τι ακριβως γινεται οταν αυξανονται και μειωνονται οι θερμιδες που καταναλωνουμε.τι γινεται με μακροχρονια υπερθερμιδικη η υποθερμιδικη διατροφη.πως προκαλειται το ζαχαρο και ολα τα σχετικα με τη διατροφη.ολα σημαντικοτατα εννοειται

----------


## Devil

> για το τι ακριβως γινεται οταν αυξανονται και μειωνονται οι θερμιδες που καταναλωνουμε.τι γινεται με μακροχρονια υπερθερμιδικη η υποθερμιδικη διατροφη.πως προκαλειται το ζαχαρο και ολα τα σχετικα με τη διατροφη.ολα σημαντικοτατα εννοειται


και τους εχεις διαβασει?

----------


## tolis93

> και τους εχεις διαβασει?


καλα σαφως οχι ολα μη τρελαθουμε ειναι αποιρα ολα αυτα.αλλα αρκετα ναι.γιατι?

----------


## Devil

> καλα σαφως οχι ολα μη τρελαθουμε ειναι αποιρα ολα αυτα.αλλα αρκετα ναι.γιατι?


και ποιοι τομοι ειναι αυτοι? απλα περιεργια...

----------


## tolis93

> και ποιοι τομοι ειναι αυτοι? απλα περιεργια...


κλινικη διατροφη λεγεται η σειρα των τομων απο την ΕΛΕΓΕΙΑ(ευρωπαικα ειναι δεν ειναι ελληνικα μονο)

----------


## Devil

> κλινικη διατροφη λεγεται η σειρα των τομων απο την ΕΛΕΓΕΙΑ(ευρωπαικα ειναι δεν ειναι ελληνικα μονο)


αν και δεν τα ξερω... λογικα δεν νομιζω να ειναι και οτι καλητερο απο βιβλια.... σε σχεση με την απαντηση που δινεις εδω....




> δηλαδη να χανεις υγρα.να προσπαθει να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος. να μην  εχει μαθει σε τοσες θερμιδες και να προσπαθει να κανει καυσεις δε  παιζουν?διατροφολογικοι τομοι ολοκληροι υπαρχουν για ολα αυτα.νταξει οχι  κ να ξεχασουμε αυτα π ξερουμε...ο οργανισμος ειναι λιγο πιο πολυπλοκος  απο οσο νομιζουμε ορισμενες φορες....


αν και η κλινικη διατροφη δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει και πολλα με το bbing....

----------


## tolis93

> αν και δεν τα ξερω... λογικα δεν νομιζω να ειναι και οτι καλητερο απο βιβλια.... σε σχεση με την απαντηση που δινεις εδω....
> 
> 
> 
> αν και η κλινικη διατροφη δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει και πολλα με το bbing....


για τις λειτουργιες του οργανισμου μιλησα.το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν καποιες βασικες και μεγαλες διαφορες στο τροπο σκεψης και δρασης ενος bb-ερ απο αυτες ενος διατροφολογου.γιαυτο αλωστε και κανουν ετσι οι διατροφολογοι οταν ακουνε για πρωτεινες σε καθε γευμα κ τετοια

----------


## DrNio

Παίδες απο Τρίτη ξεκινώ πάλι gym και διατροφή.

Καταραμένη εξεταστική.

Λέω να ακολουθήσω υποθερμιδική για καύση λίπους.

Πρέπει να περιορίσω τους υδατάνθρακες απο το απόγευμα και μετά ή και απο το μεσημεριανό?Ή απο όλα τα γεύματα?

Εκτός απο τα λιπαρά που γενικά δεν καταναλώνω.Τι πρέπει να κόψω και τι να αυξήσω,απο άποψη γεύματος?Τι εννοώ με αυτό..έχω ακούσει κάτι εκφράσεις τύπου "το γάλα σε θολώνει" κλπ. κλπ.

Και πάντα κάτι που είχα απορία..αν σκοπεύω να βγω έξω το βράδυ το τελευταίο μου γεύμα στο σπίτι μπορεί να είναι λίγο πιο τουμπανιάρικο σε υδατάνθρακες?Για να με "κρατήσει".. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> για τις λειτουργιες του οργανισμου μιλησα.το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν καποιες βασικες και μεγαλες διαφορες στο τροπο σκεψης και δρασης ενος bb-ερ απο αυτες ενος διατροφολογου.γιαυτο αλωστε και κανουν ετσι οι διατροφολογοι οταν ακουνε για πρωτεινες σε καθε γευμα κ τετοια


μα δεν εχει καμια σχεση.... εχεις διαβασει για κλινικη διατροφη.... αλλα εδω μεσα ειμαστε ολοι μια χαρα.... δεν εχουμε κανενα αρρωστο...

----------


## aepiskeptis

> δηλαδη να χανεις υγρα.να προσπαθει να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος. να μην εχει μαθει σε τοσες θερμιδες και να προσπαθει να κανει καυσεις δε παιζουν?διατροφολογικοι τομοι ολοκληροι υπαρχουν για ολα αυτα.νταξει οχι κ να ξεχασουμε αυτα π ξερουμε...ο οργανισμος ειναι λιγο πιο πολυπλοκος απο οσο νομιζουμε ορισμενες φορες....


τι εννοεις καυσεις? 

καυσεις ειναι το TEF, 2χ1500χ10%=300, 6χ500χ10%=300,

οσο πολυπλοκος αν ειναι ο ανθρωπινος οργανισμος, τη θερμοδυναμικη δε την παραβιαζει, ε?

επισης για τα υγρα αν θυμασαι ισχυει ο νομος Λεσατελιερ, μπορεις να μετακινησεις την ισορροπια, αλλα αυτη θα γυρισει πισω.

Πρεπει να το ξεζουμαρεις λιγο, μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## DrNio

> Παίδες απο Τρίτη ξεκινώ πάλι gym και διατροφή.
> 
> Καταραμένη εξεταστική.
> 
> Λέω να ακολουθήσω υποθερμιδική για καύση λίπους.
> 
> Πρέπει να περιορίσω τους υδατάνθρακες απο το απόγευμα και μετά ή και απο το μεσημεριανό?Ή απο όλα τα γεύματα?
> 
> Εκτός απο τα λιπαρά που γενικά δεν καταναλώνω.Τι πρέπει να κόψω και τι να αυξήσω,απο άποψη γεύματος?Τι εννοώ με αυτό..έχω ακούσει κάτι εκφράσεις τύπου "το γάλα σε θολώνει" κλπ. κλπ.
> ...


Δώστε κανα hint ρε παιδιά.

Ο tolis93 είναι offline. :01. Razz: 
--

ox μπήκε  :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

> Παίδες απο Τρίτη ξεκινώ πάλι gym και διατροφή.
> 
> Καταραμένη εξεταστική.
> 
> Λέω να ακολουθήσω υποθερμιδική για καύση λίπους.
> 
> Πρέπει να περιορίσω τους υδατάνθρακες απο το απόγευμα και μετά ή και απο το μεσημεριανό?Ή απο όλα τα γεύματα?
> 
> απ το απογευμα και μετα
> ...


Βαλε καλα λιπαρα στην διατροφη σου,μετρα ποσοστητες και δες πως θα παει απο απωλεια κιλων...Αν δεν χανεις κατεβαζεις την ποσοτητα υδατ...

----------


## tolis93

> Δώστε κανα hint ρε παιδιά.
> 
> Ο tolis93 είναι offline.
> --
> 
> ox μπήκε


και ξανα βγαινει βλεπει ταινια

----------


## aepiskeptis

τι σπουδαζεις?

----------


## beatshooter

Και γενικα το θεμα των υδαταθρακων ειναι και ζητημα της δραστηριοτητας σου.Τι εννοω?λες θα βγω εξω,θα πας για αραγμα η θα ριξεις κ λιγο χωρο?(αστειο αλλα κ αυτο μορφη ασκησης ειναι)...Γενικα πας γυμναστηριο 2 ωρες και μετα εισαι αραχτος?Η δουλευεις κιολας?ΑΝαλογα λοιπον θες και καυσιμο(υδατ) αλλιως θα λιποθυμησεις....

----------


## Giannistzn

> δηλαδη να χανεις υγρα.να προσπαθει να συνηθησει ο οργανισμος. να μην εχει μαθει σε τοσες θερμιδες και να προσπαθει να κανει καυσεις δε παιζουν?διατροφολογικοι τομοι ολοκληροι υπαρχουν για ολα αυτα.νταξει οχι κ να ξεχασουμε αυτα π ξερουμε...ο οργανισμος ειναι λιγο πιο πολυπλοκος απο οσο νομιζουμε ορισμενες φορες....


Πολυπλοκος οκ δεν λεω. Αλλα οπως λεει και ο aepiskeptis απο πανω, απλη φυσικη ειναι. Δηλαδη θες να μου πεις οτι παιρνω παραπανω ενεργεια απο αυτο που χρειαζομαι, και αντι να την αποθηκευσω, θα ενεργοποιησω το μεταβολισμο μου στο 200% και θα την καψω και θα καψω και παραπανω? Το βρισκω λιγο απιθανο..

----------


## DrNio

Άλλο να είσαι σπίτι σου και να προσέχεις την διατροφή σου και άλλο να είσαι έξω για ποτό και να γίνεται το στομάχι σου σαν πλυντήριο απο το σκέτο γιαουρτάκι με το gin tonic.

Απλά όταν θα είμαι έξω πες θα τρώω 22.00 το τελευταίο γεύμα και θα γυρνάω πάλι σπίτι καλές 3++ :01. Razz:  εεε .. δεν πρέπει αν είναι πιο τούμπανο το γεύμα ??? Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος γι αυτό ρωτάω.

Λέω να καθιερώσω πράσινο τσάι για το απογευματινό μου.Να τρώω και τίποτα τότε?κανα φρουτάκι κανά καρύδι??

----------


## tolis93

> Πολυπλοκος οκ δεν λεω. Αλλα οπως λεει και ο aepiskeptis απο πανω, απλη φυσικη ειναι. Δηλαδη θες να μου πεις οτι παιρνω παραπανω ενεργεια απο αυτο που χρειαζομαι, και αντι να την αποθηκευσω, θα ενεργοποιησω το μεταβολισμο μου στο 200% και θα την καψω και θα καψω και παραπανω? Το βρισκω λιγο απιθανο..


μιλισα για τις πρωτες μερες φυσικα και οχι για συνεχομενα.για 2-3 πρωτες μερες μιλαω παντα.τοτε θα τρωγαμε ολοι 2 αγελαδες τη μερα :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

Βραδακι τοτε πριν φυγεις φαε μια σαλατα αφθονη πρασιναδα(συν ντοματα αγγουρακι που ειναι εποχης) μαζι με τονο/σολωμο/στηθος κοτα/γαλοπουλα/μπιφτεκι απο απαχο κιμα/ψαρονεφρι/μοσχαρι.

Ε με αυτα κομπλε θα εισαι πιστευω...

----------


## DrNio

> Βραδακι τοτε πριν φυγεις φαε μια σαλατα αφθονη πρασιναδα(συν ντοματα αγγουρακι που ειναι εποχης) μαζι με τονο/σολωμο/στηθος κοτα/γαλοπουλα/μπιφτεκι απο απαχο κιμα/ψαρονεφρι/μοσχαρι.
> 
> Ε με αυτα κομπλε θα εισαι πιστευω...


Problem solved!

Το τσαγάκι που λέτε να το καθιερώσω? Σκέφτομαι αν δεν κάνω προπ. το απόγευμα αλλά το συνοδεύεις με κάτι?Με λίγη πρωτεινιουλα  απο καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα π.χ. ή όχι?Γαιτί συμπλήρωμα δεν παίρνω.

Για πριν το μεσημεριανό πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα?Γιατί την ημέρα που θα έχω προπ. για πριν την προπ. (το απόγευμα δλδ) σκέφτομαι κάτι σε γιαούρτι ή μπανάνα..όχι??

ΥΓ: Πληροφορική στην Αθήνα σπουδάζω.

----------


## aepiskeptis

μακαρι να βλεπατε μεσα απο τα ματια ενος ΙΦερ τα οσα γραφετε, εχει πολυ πλακα...
εχει πολυ πλακα με την εννοια του τα οσα γραφετε ειναι οκ, μολις ερθετε απο εδω... απο εδω γινονται χωρις νοημα, 

πως λεγαμε μικροι βλεπεις το δεντρο, αλλα χανεις το δασος...


πριν 1.5ωρα εφαγα: 100γρ βρωμη, 25γρ μαυρη σοκολατα 85%, 1 κουτ μουρουνελαιο, 1 κουτ ελαιολαδο, 350γρ κοτομπιφτεκια, 130γρ μοσχαρισιο συκωτι, 50γρ μελι, 225γρ κοττατζ, 40γρ γουει, 1 μπωλ φραουλες, 6 κερασια....


αυτα....

----------


## beatshooter

> Problem solved!
> 
> Το τσαγάκι που λέτε να το καθιερώσω? Σκέφτομαι αν δεν κάνω προπ. το απόγευμα αλλά το συνοδεύεις με κάτι?Με λίγη πρωτεινιουλα  απο καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα π.χ. ή όχι?Γαιτί συμπλήρωμα δεν παίρνω.
> 
> Για πριν το μεσημεριανό πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα?Γιατί την ημέρα που θα έχω προπ. για πριν την προπ. (το απόγευμα δλδ) σκέφτομαι κάτι σε γιαούρτι ή μπανάνα..όχι??
> 
> ΥΓ: Πληροφορική στην Αθήνα σπουδάζω.


Τσαι πινε αφοβα μεσα στην μερα.Με πρωτεινη και αμυγδ/καρυδια(καλα λιπαρα) πρωτη φορα το ακουω,εγω τρωω γιαουρτακι με αυτα πριν τον υπνο.

----------


## DrNio

> μακαρι να βλεπατε μεσα απο τα ματια ενος *ΙΦερ* τα οσα γραφετε, εχει πολυ πλακα...
> εχει πολυ πλακα με την εννοια του τα οσα γραφετε ειναι οκ, μολις ερθετε απο εδω... απο εδω γινονται χωρις νοημα, 
> 
> πως λεγαμε μικροι βλεπεις το δεντρο, αλλα χανεις το δασος...
> 
> 
> πριν 1.5ωρα εφαγα: 100γρ βρωμη, 25γρ μαυρη σοκολατα 85%, 1 κουτ μουρουνελαιο, 1 κουτ ελαιολαδο, 350γρ κοτομπιφτεκια, 130γρ μοσχαρισιο συκωτι, 50γρ μελι, 225γρ κοττατζ, 40γρ γουει, 1 μπωλ φραουλες, 6 κερασια....
> 
> 
> αυτα....


..?

Εντάξει οτι και να κάνεις στην ζωή σου τουλάχιστον τρως καλά. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> μακαρι να βλεπατε μεσα απο τα ματια ενος ΙΦερ τα οσα γραφετε, εχει πολυ πλακα...
> εχει πολυ πλακα με την εννοια του τα οσα γραφετε ειναι οκ, μολις ερθετε απο εδω... απο εδω γινονται χωρις νοημα, 
> 
> πως λεγαμε μικροι βλεπεις το δεντρο, αλλα χανεις το δασος...
> 
> 
> πριν 1.5ωρα εφαγα: 100γρ βρωμη, 25γρ μαυρη σοκολατα 85%, 1 κουτ μουρουνελαιο, 1 κουτ ελαιολαδο, 350γρ κοτομπιφτεκια, 130γρ μοσχαρισιο συκωτι, 50γρ μελι, 225γρ κοττατζ, 40γρ γουει, 1 μπωλ φραουλες, 6 κερασια....
> 
> 
> αυτα....


απο την αλλη μερια παλι εχει πολυ πλακα οσα γραφεις εσυ για τις ΙF...... για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι πουλας μουρη επειδη κανεις IF....

----------


## Levrone

:01. Unsure: 
Iφερ?

----------


## DrNio

> Iφερ?


Πείτε ρε παίδες..ακόμα να καταλάβω..

Και μία άλλη γενική ερώτηση διατροφής..όταν έχεις φάει αρκετά λιπαρά γλυκά κλπ. κλπ. πάλι συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος με τα ακόρεστα λιπάρά?π.χ. λάδι , καρύδια? τα περιορίζεις ? 

Μιλάω για μία πιο cheat day :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

Πως λεμε bloger? E IFer αυτος που κανει IF diet  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αντωνης

> Πείτε ρε παίδες..ακόμα να καταλάβω..


Eιναι η διατροφη που τρως ολες τις ημερησιες θερμιδες σε ενα διαστημα καποιων ωρων...μεσα σε 6 ωρες,η' 8 ωρες,η' η' κτλ....

Εν πασει περιπτωση εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λεει,χανετε το δασος και βλεπετε το δεντρο...Προσαρμοστε τα διατροφικα σας ωραρια αναλογα με τις αναγκες σας,και οχι τις αναγκες σας αναλογα με τα διατροφικα σας ωραρια...

----------


## DrNio

> Eιναι η διατροφη που τρως ολες τις ημερησιες θερμιδες σε ενα διαστημα καποιων ωρων...μεσα σε 6 ωρες,η' 8 ωρες,η' η' κτλ....


Tελικά αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι οτι δίνεται "fancy" ονόματα σε διατροφές που όμως ο άνθρωπος τις έκανε πριν καν πάρουν όνομα.Τι εννοώ με αυτό..1 ημέρα έχει 3 8ωρα το ένα κοιμάσαι το άλλο δουλεύεις εε στο άλλο τρως.Ακολουθείς διατροφή IF. :01. Mr. Green: 




> Εν πασει περιπτωση εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λεει,χανετε το δασος και βλεπετε το δεντρο...Προσαρμοστε τα διατροφικα σας ωραρια αναλογα με τις αναγκες σας,και οχι τις αναγκες σας αναλογα με τα διατροφικα σας ωραρια...


Ίσα ίσα ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα για να μειώσω το bf αλλά όταν οι συνθήκες το απαιτούν όπως π.χ. ανέφερα πιο πάνω ένα παράδειγμα του στυλ δεν γίνεται να τρώω ένα γιαουρτάκι και να είμαι νηστικός για 5ωρο-6ωρο όταν θα είμαι έξω για ποτό,νομίζω πήρα μία λογική-αυτήν που περίμενα-απάντηση.

Και μία τελευταία ερώτηση,το γιαουρτάκι πριν τον ύπνο είναι must?Οι μόνες νύχτες( :01. Razz: ) που δεν το τρώω είναι μετά το ξενύχτι,να το καθιερώσω και τότε?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Giannistzn

Εαν εισαι 4-5 ωρες χωρις φαγητο, και κανεις και ενα 8ωρο υπνου δηλαδη περιπου 12 ωρες νηστικος, νομιζω οτι ειναι must το γιαουρτι οταν γυρνας. Για να αναπληρωσει - σε κρατησει οσο γινεται.

----------


## DrNio

Όντως θα το καθιερώσω και τότε,θα προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον.

Γιατί μετά απο ξενύχτι μόνο 8ωρο ύπνου δεν κάνεις. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Όντως θα το καθιερώσω και τότε,θα προσπαθήσω τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Γιατί μετά απο ξενύχτι μόνο 8ωρο ύπνου δεν κάνεις.


Εγω αν ειναι να βγω μεχρι αργα τρωω 2 γιαουρτακια πριν και 1 μετα και ειμαι μια χαρα. Πειναω λιγο εξω αλλα οκ, τσιμπας κανενα ξηρο καρπο αμα λαχει.

Εγω μετα απο ξενυχτι παντως, πανω απο 5αρο υπνου δεν κανω. Θελω να μπω σωστα στην επομενη μερα, πρωινο κλπ.


Ερωτηση απο εμενα, εαν τις θερμιδες του δεκατιανου τις μοιρασουμε αλλου (λογω ευκολιας) εχει καποια διαφορα?

----------


## Αντωνης

> Ίσα ίσα ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα για να μειώσω το bf αλλά όταν οι συνθήκες το απαιτούν όπως π.χ. ανέφερα πιο πάνω ένα παράδειγμα του στυλ δεν γίνεται να τρώω ένα γιαουρτάκι και να είμαι νηστικός για 5ωρο-6ωρο όταν θα είμαι έξω για ποτό,νομίζω πήρα μία λογική-αυτήν που περίμενα-απάντηση.


Aυτο που δεν καταλαβες ειναι οτι τετοια ζητηματα δεν θα επρεπε καν να σε απασχολουν,καθως σε οποιαδηποτε διατροφη,ειτε bulk ειτε διαιτα,αυτο που μετραει ειναι η συνολικη ποσοτητα θερμιδων και οχι ποτε θα τις παρεις.
Επομενως,δεν χρειαζεται να ψαχνεις για ειδη τροφων που μπορουν να σε ''κρατησουν'' για 5ωρο-6ωρο,την στιγμη που μπορεις να κανεις το πιο απλο:Να μειωσεις τον αριθμο των γευματων σου και να τρως καθε 5-6-7 ωρες,βεβαια τις ιδιες ποσοτητες που ετρωγες πριν.Και αμα δεν ''κρατηθεις'' ετσι,φτυσε με...

----------


## DrNio

> Aυτο που δεν καταλαβες ειναι οτι τετοια ζητηματα δεν θα επρεπε καν να σε απασχολουν,καθως σε οποιαδηποτε διατροφη,ειτε bulk ειτε διαιτα,αυτο που μετραει ειναι η συνολικη *ποσοτητα θερμιδων* και οχι ποτε θα τις παρεις.


Για να την βρεις πρέπει να αρχίσεις το ζύγισμα των τρωφών,κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να κάνω.Το καθημερινό μου πρόγραμμα αλλά και η ζωή μου γενικότερα συμβαδίζει κάνωντας γεύματα ανα 3-4 ώρες.Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις οπου ξέρω οτι θα μείνω νηστικός για κανα 5-6ωρο εννοείται πως τρώω πολύ περισσότερο απο το κανονικό προσέχωντας τα υπόλοιπα γεύματα.Ας μην λέμε τα αυτονόητα.





> Επομενως,δεν χρειαζεται να ψαχνεις για ειδη τροφων που μπορουν να σε ''κρατησουν'' για 5ωρο-6ωρο,την στιγμη που μπορεις να κανεις το πιο απλο:Να μειωσεις τον αριθμο των γευματων σου και να τρως καθε 5-6-7 ωρες,βεβαια τις ιδιες ποσοτητες που ετρωγες πριν.Και αμα δεν ''κρατηθεις'' ετσι,φτυσε με...


Νομίζω απάντησα και σε αυτό.

Πάντως πέρα απο τις γενικές ερωτήσεις εδω πέρα,έχω δει διατροφές παιδιών six-pack freaks και γενικότερα αξιόλογων σωμάτων και εδώ μέσα αλλά και γενικότερα που μόνο ανα 5-6-7 ωρο δεν έτρωγαν.Τι να πω μπορεί να είναι και σύμπτωση.Σίγουρα μετράνε οι συνολικές ποσότητες θερμιδών,έχουν καθοριστικό ρόλο θα έλεγα,αλλά και επειδή ταιριάζει στο πρόγραμμα μου και επειδή το έχω δει να λειτουργεί και σε εμένα και σε άλλους δεν θα το αλλάζα.

----------


## stel106

τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι με 5νθημερη προπονηση αν γινονται ατασταλιες στο φαγητο υπαρχει στασιμοτητα στο να φτιαξεις σωμα η μπορει να χαλαει κιολας?? αν ειναι το 1ο δεν πειραζει καθολου  :01. Smile:

----------


## DrNio

Παίδες ερώτηση,
1.το πιπέρι
2.το κρεμμύδι 
3.η ντομάτα

τι οφέλη μπορεί να έχουν στην διατροφή μας?

Τι άλλο έχετε να προτείνεται για σαλάτα-λαχανικά αυτήν την περίοδο?

Το ρωτάω γιατί διάβασα (στο φορουμ) παλικάρι που περιόρισε το αλάτι και έβαλε στην διατροφή του λεμόνι,κρεμμύδι,πιπέρι. Μιλάμε για αξιόλογο σώμα.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## leftis

Ρε παιδιά,όταν λέμε μια διατροφή να περιέχει πχ 100 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εννοούμε μόνο ζωική?
Γιατί ετοιμάζω μια διατροφή όγκου και έχω υπολογίσει 260 γρ πρωτείνης ημερησίως....Δεν είναι πολλά δεδομένου ότι είμαι και 75 κιλά 186 cm??

----------


## Giannistzn

Και ζωικης και φυτικης προελευσης. Μα ρε παιδια, αμινοξεα δεν θα γινουν και αυτα? Γιατι να μην τα υπολογιζουμε δηλαδη? Κανονικοτατα!!

----------


## DrNio

Εεε καλύτερα να είναι η πλειοψηφία απο ζωικής προέλευσης,αλλά εγώ θα τα μετρούσα και τα 2.Αλλιώς πολύ κρέας. :01. Mr. Green: 

Ξέρει κανείς για το απο πάνω ποστ μου?Όχι τιποτα αλλο,δεν μπαίνει πια το παλικάρι σστο φορουμ να τον ρωτήσω ευθέως.




> DrNio
> Παίδες ερώτηση,
> 1.το πιπέρι
> 2.το κρεμμύδι 
> 3.η ντομάτα
> 
> τι οφέλη μπορεί να έχουν στην διατροφή μας?
> 
> Τι άλλο έχετε να προτείνεται για σαλάτα-λαχανικά αυτήν την περίοδο?
> ...

----------


## Αντωνης

> Ρε παιδιά,όταν λέμε μια διατροφή να περιέχει πχ 100 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εννοούμε μόνο ζωική?
> Γιατί ετοιμάζω μια διατροφή όγκου και έχω υπολογίσει 260 γρ πρωτείνης ημερησίως....Δεν είναι πολλά δεδομένου ότι είμαι και 75 κιλά 186 cm??


Φυσικα και ειναι υπερβολικα πολλα για τα κιλα σου,ειδικα για bulk διατροφη...

----------


## sogoku

> Και ζωικης και φυτικης προελευσης. Μα ρε παιδια, αμινοξεα δεν θα γινουν και αυτα? Γιατι να μην τα υπολογιζουμε δηλαδη? Κανονικοτατα!!


 Υπαρχει μια διαφορα στην προελευση της πρωτεινης αλλα δεν ειμαι σε θεση να σου πω ακριβως και ποσο ρολο παιζει.

----------


## sofos

> Παίδες ερώτηση,
> 1.το πιπέρι
> 2.το κρεμμύδι 
> 3.η ντομάτα
> 
> τι οφέλη μπορεί να έχουν στην διατροφή μας?
> 
> Τι άλλο έχετε να προτείνεται για σαλάτα-λαχανικά αυτήν την περίοδο?
> 
> ...


ντοματα-καρδια-προστατης
κρεμμυδι-καρδια
πιπερι ντεμεκ λιποδιαλυση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αυτα στα πα μπακαλικα  :01. Razz:

----------


## DrNio

> ντοματα-καρδια-προστατης
> κρεμμυδι-καρδια
> πιπερι ντεμεκ λιποδιαλυση  αυτα στα πα μπακαλικα


Κάτι είναι και αυτό. :01. Mr. Green: 

Thanks man!

--

αυτό για το πιπέρι δεν το πολυκατάλαβα "ντεμεκ"

--

η πάπρικα που έχει και πιπέρι?

----------


## kabamaru

> Φυσικα και ειναι υπερβολικα πολλα για τα κιλα σου,ειδικα για bulk διατροφη...


 κατσε αδερφε γιατι   Μπερδευτηκα. εγω διαβασα οτι πρεπει σε καθε γευμα να τρωμε πρωτεινη απο  κοτα/ψαρι/μοσχαρι  2 γρ ανα κιλο βαρους .εγω για 
για παραδειγμα που ειμαι 180 >72κιλα   τρωω  περιπου 400γρ απο  κοτα/ψαρι/Η μοσχαρι Συνολικα καθε μερα ..  κανω μλκια δλδ ;

----------


## Αντωνης

> κατσε αδερφε γιατι   Μπερδευτηκα. εγω διαβασα οτι πρεπει σε καθε γευμα να τρωμε πρωτεινη απο  κοτα/ψαρι/μοσχαρι  2 γρ ανα κιλο βαρους .εγω για 
> για παραδειγμα που ειμαι 180 >72κιλα   τρωω  περιπου 400γρ απο  κοτα/ψαρι/Η μοσχαρι Συνολικα καθε μερα ..  κανω μλκια δλδ ;


400 γρ και εισαι 72 κιλα? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Προφανως διαβασες λαθος,τα 2 γρ. αναφεροταν στην συνολικη πρωτεινικη ποσοτητα και οχι σε αυτην ενος γευματος.Που και παλι,αν εισαι σε ογκο δεν χρειαζονται τοσα...Και με 1-1,5 εισαι μια χαρα καλυμμενος :01. Wink:

----------


## Manos1989

> κατσε αδερφε γιατι   Μπερδευτηκα. εγω διαβασα οτι πρεπει σε καθε γευμα να τρωμε πρωτεινη απο  κοτα/ψαρι/μοσχαρι  2 γρ ανα κιλο βαρους .εγω για 
> για παραδειγμα που ειμαι 180 >72κιλα   τρωω  περιπου 400γρ απο  κοτα/ψαρι/Η μοσχαρι Συνολικα καθε μερα ..  κανω μλκια δλδ ;


Ανάθεμα κι αν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς....
Μόνος σου λες ότι θες 2γρ ανά κιλό βάρους. Είσαι 72 κιλά χ 2=144γρ πρωτείνης....
Εκτός αν εννοείς 400γρ κότα που είναι περίπου 60γ πρωτείνης άρα είναι λίγο.

----------


## sofos

> Κάτι είναι και αυτό.
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> --
> 
> αυτό για το πιπέρι δεν το πολυκατάλαβα "ντεμεκ"
> 
> --
> ...


τσεκαρε εδω http://www.instah.com/obesity/hot-pe...n-weight-loss/ και εδω http://www.squidoo.com/red-pepper-he...ntrol-appetite

----------


## DrNio

> τσεκαρε εδω http://www.instah.com/obesity/hot-pe...n-weight-loss/ και εδω http://www.squidoo.com/red-pepper-he...ntrol-appetite


Είσαι σοφός!! :01. Mr. Green: 

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Υπαρχει μια διαφορα στην προελευση της πρωτεινης αλλα δεν ειμαι σε θεση να σου πω ακριβως και ποσο ρολο παιζει.


Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι το ιδιο. Απλα ειπα, θα το φας, θα το πεψεις, αμινοξεα θα γινουν και τα 2. Αλλα τα ζωικης, άλλα τα φυτικης. Φυσικα και δεν ειναι το ιδιο, αλλα πρωτεΐνες ειναι και αυτα.

Και αν εχεις π.χ. λεω εγω 150γρ ζωικης, και (συνολικα ημερησια) 200γρ υδ/κα δεν ειναι και λιγα τα γρ φυτικης που βγαζεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> Είσαι σοφός!!


εεε τα παραλες χαχαχ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  δε κανει τπτ bro  :01. Smile:

----------


## kabamaru

> Ανάθεμα κι αν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς....
> Μόνος σου λες ότι θες 2γρ ανά κιλό βάρους. Είσαι 72 κιλά χ 2=144γρ πρωτείνης....
> Εκτός αν εννοείς 400γρ κότα που είναι περίπου 60γ πρωτείνης άρα είναι λίγο.


400 γρ κοτα ενοω .το ειπα οτι θα την κανω την μλκια   :01. Unsure:  ..και φαντασου τα διαβαζα 2 μερες  :01. Smile:   εγω ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μιλαμε για 2γρ κρεας ανα κιλο σε καθε γευμα ..δηλαδη για να καταλαβω   θελω 800γρ κοτα καθε μερα ;  :02. Shock:

----------


## Giannistzn

400γρ κοτας (ψημενης) ειναι μονο 60γρ πρωτεΐνης? 25γρ/100 δεν εχει?

----------


## Manos1989

> 400 γρ κοτα ενοω .το ειπα οτι θα την κανω την μλκια   ..και φαντασου τα διαβαζα 2 μερες   εγω ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μιλαμε για 2γρ κρεας ανα κιλο σε καθε γευμα ..δηλαδη για να καταλαβω   θελω 800γρ κοτα καθε μερα ;


θες χοντρικά 150γ πρωτείνη άρα περίπου 600γ κότα τη μέρα.




> 400γρ κοτας (ψημενης) ειναι μονο 60γρ πρωτεΐνης? 25γρ/100 δεν εχει?


Εχεις δίκιο, δικιά μου πατάτα αυτή..... 100γ κότα= 25γ πρωτείνη περίπου.
(σκεφτόμουν με τις δικές μου μερίδες  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## leftis

Αρά αυτό : 1730 carbs = 432  grams
1040 protein = 260 grams
693 fat = 77 grams 

που υπολόγισα πρέπει να είναι λάθος....Το είδα το guide από το bodybuilding.com...
Μπορεί κάποιος να διαμορφώσει αυτά τα νούμερα ωστέ να είναι σωστά??

Στοιχεία: 16 χρονων
              75 κιλά
186 cm
2900 θερμίδες περίπου συντήρησης 
και 1800 περίπου bmr

----------


## Manos1989

> Αρά αυτό : 1730 carbs = 432  grams
> 1040 protein = 260 grams
> 693 fat = 77 grams 
> 
> που υπολόγισα πρέπει να είναι λάθος....Το είδα το guide από το bodybuilding.com...
> Μπορεί κάποιος να διαμορφώσει αυτά τα νούμερα ωστέ να είναι σωστά??
> 
> Στοιχεία: 16 χρονων
>               75 κιλά
> ...



260g protein για 75 κιλά είναι 3,5γ.....πάρα πολλά κατά τη γνώμη μου και νομίζω θα συμφωνήσουν αρκετοί...

----------


## leftis

να αυξήσω λιπαρά και υδατάνθρακες και να κόψω απο πρωτείνη?

----------


## kabamaru

> θες χοντρικά 150γ πρωτείνη άρα περίπου 600γ κότα τη μέρα.


ευχαριστω Για την διευκρινηση φιλε μου

----------


## thegravijia

> ευχαριστω Για την διευκρινηση φιλε μου


 γιατι ρε φιλε ολη την πρωτεινη που τρως ολη μερα μονο απο κοτα θα ναι?

----------


## kabamaru

> γιατι ρε φιλε ολη την πρωτεινη που τρως ολη μερα μονο απο κοτα θα ναι?


 ναι η  περισσοτερη ειναι απο κοτα/ψαρι/Η μοσχαρι ..λαθος ειναι ;    


> Γεύμα 1 (08:00)   80-100 γρ πιτες βρωμης με μουσλι .και ενα ποτηρι γαλα . 1 ολοκληρο αυγο ..1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  1 φρούτο  ( Ροδάκινο  η Μήλο ) και ενα Γιαουρτι  2% με μελι


 


> Γεύμα 2 (11:00) 100γρ τόνο σε νερό  κονσερβα απο τα Lidl  ..250γρ βραστή πατάτα  1 κουταλια ελαιόλαδο   .1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως.


 


> Γεύμα 3 (14.00) 100γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο  Η  100 γραμμαρια μοσχαρι  Απαχο   .. 250γρ βραστή πατάτα Η 150 γρ Ασπρο  ρύζι (βρασμένο) 1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  .και καμια   πρασιναδα


 


> Προπόνηση 15:30 εώς 16:30


 


> Γεύμα 4 – Μεταπροπονητικό (17:00)  4 ασπράδια αυγών 30-40 γρ πιτες βρωμης με μουσλι  και 1-2 Μπανανες


 


> Γεύμα 5(19.00)100γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο    πατατα Η  ρύζι (βρασμένο) Η φασολακια ..1 κουταλια  ελαιόλαδο   1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως  .και καμια   πρασιναδα


 


> Γεύμα -6  100 γρ ψαρι περκα  250  πατατα Η 100 ρύζι (βρασμένο) 1 φετα ψωμί ολικής αλέσεως και κανα λαχανικο


 


> και  το βραδυ 100γρ τυρί cottage 2.2% με χαμηλά λιπαρά ενα Γιαουρτι  2% με μελι  και  Μια χουφτα  αμύγδαλα  η καρυδια


 


> μοσχαρι 3 φορες την ευδομαδα


 ασπραδια  αυγου  βαζω  το πολυ  2-3  ..δεν ξερω τα φοβαμαι  τα ασπραδια  επειδη  εχω λιπος  στο συκωτι και μου εχει πει ο γιατρος  να τρωω μεχρι 2-3 καθε μερα

----------


## tolis93

> ναι η  περισσοτερη ειναι απο κοτα/ψαρι/Η μοσχαρι ..λαθος ειναι ;               ασπραδια  αυγου  βαζω  το πολυ  2-3  ..δεν ξερω τα φοβαμαι  τα ασπραδια  επειδη  εχω λιπος  στο συκωτι και μου εχει πει ο γιατρος  να τρωω μεχρι 2-3 καθε μερα


και σε τι πειραζουν τα ασπραδια στο συκωτι κ στο λιπος συκωτιου ακριβως?

----------


## kabamaru

> και σε τι πειραζουν τα ασπραδια στο συκωτι κ στο λιπος συκωτιου ακριβως?


 Δεν έχω ιδέα ρε συ  ..αυτος  μου ειπε  να τρωω 1κροκο  και 2-3 ασπραδια ..μλκιες μου λεει Δλδ ε ; το  ασπραδι δεν εχει χοληστερινη;  θα τον παρω τηλ να τον  χεσω  μου φαίνετε   :01. Angry:

----------


## sofos

> Δεν έχω ιδέα ρε συ  ..αυτος  μου ειπε  να τρωω 1κροκο  και 2-3 ασπραδια ..μλκιες μου λεει Δλδ ε ; το  ασπραδι δεν εχει χοληστερινη;  θα τον παρω τηλ να τον  χεσω  μου φαίνετε


το ασπραδι δεν εχει χοληστερινη,6 τρωγε ασπραδια κ ενα κροκο..

----------


## morello

μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει σε αυτη μου την ερωτηση: ειμαι σε φαση γραμμωσης απο θεμα διατροφης αλλα και προγραμματος γυμναστικης.

ο υδατανθρακας που παιρνω προερχεται σε καθημερινη βαση απο το πρωινο μου αλλα και απο το μεσημεριανο μου το οποιο τρωγω στη δουλεια και μετα απο 2μιση ωρες εχω προπονηση.

η ερωτηση μου λοιπον ειναι η ακολουθη:μιας και βρισκομαι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης ειναι καλυτερο να βγαλω τον υδατανθρακα απο το μεσημεριανο και να τον βαλω στο στερεο γευυμα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο?

μου εχει προκυψει αυτο το θεμα καθως σκεφτομαι οτι αν εχω τον υδατανθρακα στο στερεο γευμα μετα τη προπονα  καλυπτω τις αναγκες του οργρανισμου μου που ειναι πολυ αυξημενες...
απο την αλλη ομως, παρατηρω πολυ ενεργεια στις προπονησεις μου οταν εχω φαει προηγουμενως (2μιση ωρες πριν) υδατανθρακα..

τι προτεινετε εσεις οι πιο εμπειροι?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει σε αυτη μου την ερωτηση: ειμαι σε φαση γραμμωσης απο θεμα διατροφης αλλα και προγραμματος γυμναστικης.
> 
> ο υδατανθρακας που παιρνω προερχεται σε καθημερινη βαση απο το πρωινο μου αλλα και απο το μεσημεριανο μου το οποιο τρωγω στη δουλεια και μετα απο 2μιση ωρες εχω προπονηση.
> 
> η ερωτηση μου λοιπον ειναι η ακολουθη:μιας και βρισκομαι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης ειναι καλυτερο να βγαλω τον υδατανθρακα απο το μεσημεριανο και να τον βαλω στο στερεο γευυμα μετα το μεταπροπονητικο?
> 
> μου εχει προκυψει αυτο το θεμα καθως σκεφτομαι οτι αν εχω τον υδατανθρακα στο στερεο γευμα μετα τη προπονα  καλυπτω τις αναγκες του οργρανισμου μου που ειναι πολυ αυξημενες...
> απο την αλλη ομως, παρατηρω πολυ ενεργεια στις προπονησεις μου οταν εχω φαει προηγουμενως (2μιση ωρες πριν) υδατανθρακα..
> 
> τι προτεινετε εσεις οι πιο εμπειροι?


Nα τρως 3 φορές υδατάνθρακα.

Μετράς θερμίδες?

----------


## morello

ειδικα τωρα που ειμαι στη φαση της γραμμωσης κοιταω τις θερμιδες απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο να βαλω σε απογευματινη ωρα υδατανθρακα..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ειδικα τωρα που ειμαι στη φαση της γραμμωσης κοιταω τις θερμιδες απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο να βαλω σε απογευματινη ωρα υδατανθρακα..


Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα αν δεν ξεπερνάς την ποσότητα του υδατάνθρακα που πρέπει να παίρνεις,

εγώ σε όλα μου τα γεύματα έχω υδατάνθρακα. :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες σε διατροφη ογκου.με εντονη καθημερινη προπονηση με βαρη(εκτος κυριακες) με υψος 1,93 βαρος 78 κιλα 18 ετων κ με αρκετα ενεργητικη ζωη(καθημερινα περπατημα τουλαχιστον 1μισι ωρα αρκετες δραστηριοτητες κτλπ)απο υδατανθρακα στο περιπου δλδ ποσο πρεπει να παιρνω?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ερωτηση σε μερες εκτος προπονησης αναλογιες Π 140 / Υ 130 / Λ 80 (70kg/183cm) ειναι καλα / πολλα / λιγα? Σε μερα προπονησης αλλαζει μονο +20 πρωτεΐνη.

Επισης, 3κροκοι τη μερα ειναι κομπλε? Θα κανω μαλλον και απο βδομαδα εξετασεις. (Προσπαθω να ειμαι λιγο low carb και να διατηρησω το βαρος μου αν και ειμαι λιγο πολυ skinny για να καθαρισω οσο λιπος μπορω - λιγο λαθος, αλλα η πετρια του καλοκαιριου whatever).

----------


## tolis93

> Ερωτηση σε μερες εκτος προπονησης αναλογιες Π 140 / Υ 130 / Λ 80 (70kg/183cm) ειναι καλα / πολλα / λιγα? Σε μερα προπονησης αλλαζει μονο +20 πρωτεΐνη.
> 
> Επισης, 3κροκοι τη μερα ειναι κομπλε? Θα κανω μαλλον και απο βδομαδα εξετασεις. (Προσπαθω να ειμαι λιγο low carb και να διατηρησω το βαρος μου αν και ειμαι λιγο πολυ skinny για να καθαρισω οσο λιπος μπορω - λιγο λαθος, αλλα η πετρια του καλοκαιριου whatever).


οι κροκοι για μενα ειναι πολλοι...δλδ παιζεις σε 1790 θερμιδες???

----------


## Giannistzn

Πανω κατω ναι. Εχω μπλεξει λιγο με την εξεταστικη. Αλλα στο μεσημεριανο εχω κοκκινο μοσχαρι συχνα πυκνα οποτε ανεβαινουν ελαχιστα. Λιπαρα μαλλον πρεπει να ανεβασω και αλλο.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Πανω κατω ναι. Εχω μπλεξει λιγο με την εξεταστικη. Αλλα στο μεσημεριανο εχω κοκκινο μοσχαρι συχνα πυκνα οποτε ανεβαινουν ελαχιστα. Λιπαρα μαλλον πρεπει να ανεβασω και αλλο.


Ti σπουδαζεις???
Μπορεις και συνδυαζεις σπουδες-προπονηση και διατροφη ευκολα?
Θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω, ειδικα και για την διατροφη για να μην βφουμε off topic :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ti σπουδαζεις???
> Μπορεις και συνδυαζεις σπουδες-προπονηση και διατροφη ευκολα?
> Θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω, ειδικα και για την διατροφη για να μην βφουμε off topic


Εχει συζητηθει αλλου. Αναλογα τη ζωη που θες να κανεις. Εγω ειμαι ηρεμων τονων, και βγαινω 1 στο τοσο το σ/κ. Και μου βγαινουν ολα τελεια. Απο εσενα εξαρταται.


Καποιος στις αναλογιες που ανεφερα? Να ανεβασω σταδιακα και αλλο λιπαρα στα 100 -120? Πηγες εκτος απο ελαιολαδο? (στους ξηρους καρπους εχω αλεργια). Κατι που να εχει κατα βαση καθαρα λιπαρα για να μην ψαχνομαι μετα απο που να κοβω υδ/κες - πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## magavaTOUT

αγορασα προχθες μια συσκευασια φυστικοβουτηρο που στα συστατικα αναγραφεται οτι περιεχει "υγρογονωμενα φυτικα ελαια". Το αγορασα επειδη ηταν το μονο που δεν ειχε ζαχαρη.. Αυτο ομως?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> αγορασα προχθες μια συσκευασια φυστικοβουτηρο που στα συστατικα αναγραφεται οτι περιεχει "υγρογονωμενα φυτικα ελαια". Το αγορασα επειδη ηταν το μονο που δεν ειχε ζαχαρη.. Αυτο ομως?


Kαλυτερα και λιγο ζαχαρη παρα αυτα........................... :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

παιδια μια ερωτηση γιατι δε βγαζω ακρη στο google οταν αγοραζουμε στηθος κοτοπουλο και το κοβουμε στη μεση,το ενα κομματια ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει 25 και τα 2 40?η το ενα μονο 40? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν εχεις ζυγαρια? Ετσι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο. Αναλογα το κομματι παει, δεν ειναι ολα στανταρ. Εμενα μου εχουν τυχει και μικρα και "γιγαντες" κοτοπουλα.. Πιο λογικο μου φαινεται το 40 παντως.

----------


## sofos

> Δεν εχεις ζυγαρια? Ετσι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο. Αναλογα το κομματι παει, δεν ειναι ολα στανταρ. Εμενα μου εχουν τυχει και μικρα και "γιγαντες" κοτοπουλα.. Πιο λογικο μου φαινεται το 40 παντως.


δεν εχω οχι,παντα ειναι ιδιο μεγεθος παντως..

----------


## jimas

Τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα το ωράριο εργασίας μου είναι σπαστό (9-14:00&17:30-21:00).
Τρώω μεσημεριανό γύρω στις 14:30 3παρά και λόγω οτι δεν προλαβαίνω να ξαναφάω στο 3ωρο τρώω στις 5 ενα αυγό με μια ριζογκοφρέτα η παίρνω ενα σκουπ πρωτείνη με γάλα 1,5% αν δεν έχω, και μετά ξανατρώω στις 9 στο σχόλασμα.
Μήπως δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνω λόγω οτι δεν έχει περάσει ώρα αρκετή απο το μεσημεριανό;

----------


## lef

> Τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα το ωράριο εργασίας μου είναι σπαστό (9-14:00&17:30-21:00).
> Τρώω μεσημεριανό γύρω στις 14:30 3παρά και λόγω οτι δεν προλαβαίνω να ξαναφάω στο 3ωρο τρώω στις 5 ενα αυγό με μια ριζογκοφρέτα η παίρνω ενα σκουπ πρωτείνη με γάλα 1,5% αν δεν έχω, και μετά ξανατρώω στις 9 στο σχόλασμα.
> Μήπως δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνω λόγω οτι δεν έχει περάσει ώρα αρκετή απο το μεσημεριανό;


φιλε μου εγω επειδη νυσταξα τωρα εκανα τα 2 γευματα μου ενα
το θεμα ειναι οι θερμιδες σου και τα μακροσυστατικα σου
δεν χρειαζεται με το που φας να πατησεις τ κουμπι για να ξεκινησει η αντιστροφη μετρηση των 3 ωρων :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Manos1989

> παιδια μια ερωτηση γιατι δε βγαζω ακρη στο google οταν αγοραζουμε στηθος κοτοπουλο και το κοβουμε στη μεση,το ενα κομματια ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει 25 και τα 2 40?η το ενα μονο 40?


Που να ξέρουμε εμείς πόσο ζυγίζει το κοτόπουλο που παίρνεις? :01. Mr. Green: 
100γ κοτόπουλο=25γ πρωτείνης περίπου.

----------


## Αντωνης

> Που να ξέρουμε εμείς πόσο ζυγίζει το κοτόπουλο που παίρνεις?
> 100γ κοτόπουλο=25γ πρωτείνης περίπου.


31 δεν εχει? :01. Unsure: 
Για στηθος μιλαμε παντα

----------


## lef

μιλαμε για 100γρ ωμο η ψημενο καταρχας?

----------


## Manos1989

χαχα πάλι δε θα βγάλουμε άκρη.... :08. Turtle: 
Εγώ πάντως το υπλογίζω με τις δικές μου μερίδες δηλαδή 120γ=30γ....
Τώρα αν παίρνω 50γ πάνω ή κάτω, δε με νοιάζει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

δε ξερω γραμμαρια παιδια,αλλα λεω για το ενα στηθος απ τα 2 φιλετο που το κοβουμε στα 2 η το κοβει ο κρεοπωλης..

----------


## lef

> χαχα πάλι δε θα βγάλουμε άκρη....
> Εγώ πάντως το υπλογίζω με τις δικές μου μερίδες δηλαδή 120γ=30γ....
> Τώρα αν παίρνω 50γ πάνω ή κάτω, δε με νοιάζει





> δε ξερω γραμμαρια παιδια,αλλα λεω για το ενα στηθος απ τα 2 φιλετο που το κοβουμε στα 2 η το κοβει ο κρεοπωλης..


μ αρεσει που ειστε ακριβεις στην διατροφη σας παιδες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> μ αρεσει που ειστε ακριβεις στην διατροφη σας παιδες


ναι 2 χρονια τρωω το ιδιο τωρα μ ηρθε να το ρωτησω,ειμαι οτι να ναι το ξερω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ναι 2 χρονια τρωω το ιδιο τωρα μ ηρθε να το ρωτησω,ειμαι οτι να ναι το ξερω


Πότε δεν είναι αργά.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κάποιος που τρώει 150 γρ. φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ποσό πρωτεΐνη έχει?
Γενικά πως υπολογίζεται?

----------


## Manos1989

E δε το ξερα να κάνω ανάλυση σε κάθε κομμάτι κρέας πριν το φάω....
Εχέσθη η φοράδα στ αλώνι!
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## beatshooter

150γρ μαγειρεμενο λες ε?τα κρεατικα μαγειρεμενα τα ζυγιζουμε.γυρω στα 35γρ πρωτεινης(τωρα 2-3 γρ πανω κατω δεν ειναι δα και μεγαλη αποκλιση)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> 150γρ μαγειρεμενο λες ε?τα κρεατικα μαγειρεμενα τα ζυγιζουμε.γυρω στα 35γρ πρωτεινης(τωρα 2-3 γρ πανω κατω δεν ειναι δα και μεγαλη αποκλιση)


Οχι ρε συ για ωμό μιλάω, 
αμα το ψήσεις και μετά τη να το κάνεις το μέτρημα.

----------


## beatshooter

Βρε νομιζω πως ψημενα τα ζυγιζουμε και αναλογα υπολογιζουμε τα θρεπτικα συστατικα.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Βρε νομιζω πως ψημενα τα ζυγιζουμε και αναλογα υπολογιζουμε τα θρεπτικα συστατικα.


Ναι ρε παιδια, ψημενο μετραμε. Αφου 100γρ ωμου, αμα το ψησεις θα γινει 80-90.
100γρ ψημενου! εχει περιπου 25γρ.

Ερωτηση, για να ανεβασω λιγο λιπαρα, ειπα να δοκιμασω ταχινι, αν το βαλω το πρωι μεσα στο πιτακι και το βαλω στο τηγανι ειναι κομπλε? (για να ανεβασω λιπαρα και να βγαλω κανενα κροκο).

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι ρε παιδια, ψημενο μετραμε. Αφου 100γρ ωμου, αμα το ψησεις θα γινει 80-90.
> 100γρ ψημενου! εχει περιπου 25γρ.
> 
> Ερωτηση, για να ανεβασω λιγο λιπαρα, ειπα να δοκιμασω ταχινι, αν το βαλω το πρωι μεσα στο πιτακι και το βαλω στο τηγανι ειναι κομπλε? (για να ανεβασω λιπαρα και να βγαλω κανενα κροκο).


εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα ταχινι με μελι μαζι :01. Mr. Green: η καλυτερα μερεντα!κ ειναι οκ με το τηγανι δεν ειναι ελαιολαδο να γινει διασπαση των λιπαρων κ να γινουν κορεσμενα.απο οσο ξερω δλδ.ασε π πρεπει να "βρασει"για να γινει κατι τετοιο οποτε εισαι οκ.αλλα ψηφιζω μερεντα

----------


## Giannistzn

> εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα ταχινι με μελι μαζιη καλυτερα μερεντα!κ ειναι οκ με το τηγανι δεν ειναι ελαιολαδο να γινει διασπαση των λιπαρων κ να γινουν κορεσμενα.απο οσο ξερω δλδ.ασε π πρεπει να "βρασει"για να γινει κατι τετοιο οποτε εισαι οκ.αλλα ψηφιζω μερεντα


Εχω κόψει τη ζάχαρη στο καφε για να βάλω καταντά στο πρωινό;  :01. Razz: 
Και πάλι σε μια καθαρή διατροφη δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει θέση η μερεντα. Ακόμα και όγκο να κανείς.

----------


## gym

> Εχω κόψει τη ζάχαρη στο καφε για να βάλω καταντά στο πρωινό; 
> Και *πάλι σε μια καθαρή διατροφη δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει θέση η μερεντα*. Ακόμα και όγκο να κανείς.


σε καμια διατροφη ρε παιδια....εκτος κ αν το θες τσιτ...αλλα δεν λες σημερα θα φαω δυο κσ μερεντα με το ταδε...

----------


## DimitrisT

Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει ποσες θερμιδες/υδατανθρακες εχουν τα παντζαρια (ο βολβος);
Να υποθεσω οτι ο υδατανθρακας που εχουν ειναι ινωδης ετσι;

----------


## Giannistzn

Aνα 100γρ ωμα, 30θερμιδες / 6γρ υδ/κα. Αυτο βρηκα εγω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει ποσες θερμιδες/υδατανθρακες εχουν τα παντζαρια (ο βολβος);
> Να υποθεσω οτι ο υδατανθρακας που εχουν ειναι ινωδης ετσι;


35 εχουν τα 2 απο οσο ξερω.τα χορτα εχουν λιγοτερες.τα ξερω αυτα γτ τα ξεσκιζω.υδατανθρακα καπου στα 5 γραμμαρια κ τα 2 νομιζω

----------


## DimitrisT

> Aνα 100γρ ωμα, 30θερμιδες / 6γρ υδ/κα. Αυτο βρηκα εγω


Το 'χω! Ειναι που θελω να κατεβασω κανα κιλο σημερα και θελω να κανω υπολογισμους..  :08. Turtle: 
Ευχαριστω Γιαννη!  :01. Wink:

----------


## xristos1987

να ρωτησω υπαρχει κανα προγραμμα ή κανα site που να σε βοηθαει να βγαζεις διατροφη?

δλδ να κανει οτι ενας Διαιτολόγος-Διατροφολόγος αλλα τσαμπα!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> να ρωτησω υπαρχει κανα προγραμμα ή κανα site που να σε βοηθαει να βγαζεις διατροφη?
> 
> δλδ να κανει οτι ενας Διαιτολόγος-Διατροφολόγος αλλα τσαμπα!


Aπ όσο ξέρω εγώ όχι.

Διαβάζεις εδώ και στην συνέχεια βλέπεις διατροφές από άλλα μέλη για να μπεις στο νόημα.

----------


## Socratis100

τελικα εμεινα εκτος γυμναστηριου 2 εβδβδομαδες απο την αρρωστια.Αν και ημουν καλα πηγα την τεταρτη να κανω στηθος αλλα ημουν ετοιμος να καταρευσω.Αυριο θα ξαναδοκιμασω μπας και καταφερω να παω.Μιας και τρωω καλα ,λετε να χανω την φορμα που ημουν ή οχι[τν τεταρτη τα ιδια κιλα σηκωνα να πω την αληθεια].Ποσο μυ μπορει να χασει ενας αντρας αν τρωει καλα αλλα απεχει 2 εβδοαμαδες απο το γυμναστηριο?

----------


## beefmeup

> Ποσο μυ μπορει να χασει ενας αντρας αν τρωει καλα αλλα απεχει 2 εβδοαμαδες απο το γυμναστηριο?


μαλλον τπτ φιλε,μην σε απασχολει..ειναι πολυ λιγος χρονος.

----------


## Socratis100

> μαλλον τπτ φιλε,μην σε απασχολει..ειναι πολυ λιγος χρονος.


thanks φιλε μου,αντε απο αυριο δυνατα και εγω . :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## xristos1987

> Aπ όσο ξέρω εγώ όχι.
> 
> Διαβάζεις εδώ και στην συνέχεια βλέπεις διατροφές από άλλα μέλη για να μπεις στο νόημα.


ευχαριστω δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζομαι κατι παραπανω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις και αν αυτος απλα λεει τη γνωμη του αλλα με εχει προβληματισει πολυ αυτο που εμπλεκει και ιστιδινη-προλινη :02. Shock: 

http://www.siouras-therapies.gr/2010...g-post_11.html

----------


## Devil

> Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις και αν αυτος απλα λεει τη γνωμη του αλλα με εχει προβληματισει πολυ αυτο που εμπλεκει και ιστιδινη-προλινη
> 
> http://www.siouras-therapies.gr/2010...g-post_11.html


εδω καπου τον εχασα....

Σύμφωνα με τον Woodford, πριν από περίπου 5000 χρόνια, η* προλίνη*, ένα  αμινοξύ που βρίσκεται στο βοδινό γάλα, υπέστη μια μετάλλαξη και  μετατράπηκε σε* ιστιδίνη*, ένα *αμινοξύ γνωστό και ως  β-καζομορφίνη-7(BCM7)*. Αν και οι παλαιότερες ράτσες αγελάδων -όπως οι  Guernseys, οι Jerseys, οι Αφρικανικές και οι Ασιατικές, γνωστές και ως  «αγελάδες Α2»- παράγουν γάλα που συνεχίζει να περιέχει προλίνη, το γάλα  από νεότερες ράτσες όπως οι Holsteins και οι Friesians ή αλλιώς «A1  αγελάδες», οι οποίες ουσιαστικά αποτελούν όλες τις αγελάδες που  χρησιμοποιούνται για την παραγωγή γαλακτοκομικών στις ΗΠΑ, περιέχει  B-CM7. *Το B-CM7, το οποίο είναι εκατοντάδες φορές πιο ισχυρό ναρκωτικό  από την β-καζεΐνη, την πρωτεΐνη που περιέχει το ανθρώπινο γάλα, δρα ως  πολύ δυνατό όπιο στους ανθρώπους.*


κατι θελει να πει αλλα το λεει λαθος..... οι υποδοχεις των οποιοειδων δενοντε με ολοκληρα πεπτιδια και οχι αμινοξεα....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> εδω καπου τον εχασα....
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον Woodford, πριν από περίπου 5000 χρόνια, η* προλίνη*, ένα  αμινοξύ που βρίσκεται στο βοδινό γάλα, υπέστη μια μετάλλαξη και  μετατράπηκε σε* ιστιδίνη*, ένα *αμινοξύ γνωστό και ως  β-καζομορφίνη-7(BCM7)*. Αν και οι παλαιότερες ράτσες αγελάδων -όπως οι  Guernseys, οι Jerseys, οι Αφρικανικές και οι Ασιατικές, γνωστές και ως  «αγελάδες Α2»- παράγουν γάλα που συνεχίζει να περιέχει προλίνη, το γάλα  από νεότερες ράτσες όπως οι Holsteins και οι Friesians ή αλλιώς «A1  αγελάδες», οι οποίες ουσιαστικά αποτελούν όλες τις αγελάδες που  χρησιμοποιούνται για την παραγωγή γαλακτοκομικών στις ΗΠΑ, περιέχει  B-CM7. *Το B-CM7, το οποίο είναι εκατοντάδες φορές πιο ισχυρό ναρκωτικό  από την β-καζεΐνη, την πρωτεΐνη που περιέχει το ανθρώπινο γάλα, δρα ως  πολύ δυνατό όπιο στους ανθρώπους.*
> 
> 
> κατι θελει να πει αλλα το λεει λαθος..... οι υποδοχεις των οποιοειδων δενοντε με ολοκληρα πεπτιδια και οχι αμινοξεα....


δεν ξερω μητσο παντως εμενα δεν μου φαινονται βλακειες αυτα...ειδικα αυτο μου φαινεται λογικοτατο--->http://www.siouras-therapies.gr/sear...BD%CF%84%CE%B1

διαβαστε το παιδες ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

βασικα @@ εχει γραψει... δεν ειναι αμινοξυ.... πεπτιδιο ειναι.... β-casomorphin 7...

και οπως το βλεπω λογικα μπορει να δεθει στους υποδοχεις.... τωρα για τα αλλα που λεει δεν εχω ιδεα....

----------


## Devil

> δεν ξερω μητσο παντως εμενα δεν μου φαινονται βλακειες αυτα...ειδικα αυτο μου φαινεται λογικοτατο--->http://www.siouras-therapies.gr/sear...BD%CF%84%CE%B1
> 
> διαβαστε το παιδες ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον


κομπρα..... στο χωριο μου αυτο '' Εναλλακτικός Θεραπευτής '' το λεμε κομπογιανιτης.... :01. Mr. Green: 

αν και θα το διαβασω απο απορεια....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> κομπρα..... στο χωριο μου αυτο '' Εναλλακτικός Θεραπευτής '' το λεμε κομπογιανιτης....
> 
> αν και θα το διαβασω απο απορεια....


i know αλλα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και καποια πραγματα μεσα τα ειχα διαβασει και παλιοτερα...οπως αυτο με τη σοδα και την ελια

----------


## Devil

> i know αλλα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και καποια πραγματα μεσα τα ειχα διαβασει και παλιοτερα...οπως αυτο με τη σοδα και την ελια


θελω χρονο για να τα τσεκαρω.... σιγουρα θα εχει ενα ενδιαφερον.... αλλα πιστευω οτι θα δω και πολλες @@κιες.... τουλαχιστον απο μια γρηγορη ματια που εριξα ειδα κατι χοντραδες.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

ερωτησηηηηηηηηη.εφαγα βραδυνο και τελειωσα πριν απο περιπου 10 λεπτα.καπου στα 35 με 40 γρ πρωτεινη επαιξα.συνηθως χτυπαω κ ενα γιαουρτι πριν κοιμηθω.σε κανα μισαωρο θα κοβω τουφες.να φαω η δεν εχει νοημα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> θελω χρονο για να τα τσεκαρω.... σιγουρα θα εχει ενα ενδιαφερον.... αλλα πιστευω οτι θα δω και πολλες @@κιες.... τουλαχιστον απο μια γρηγορη ματια που εριξα ειδα κατι χοντραδες....


μην πεφτεις θυμα των φαρμακευτικων ρεεεεεε....κρατησου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> μην πεφτεις θυμα των φαρμακευτικων ρεεεεεε....κρατησου


χαχαχαχα.... αμα παθεις τιποτα ( κνοκ κνοκ - χτυπα ξυλο  :01. Mr. Green: ) μια χαρα πεφτεις θυμα ε???.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> χαχαχαχα.... αμα παθεις τιποτα ( κνοκ κνοκ - χτυπα ξυλο ) μια χαρα πεφτεις θυμα ε???....


χαχχα...να σου πω την αληθεια θα κοιταξω να εφαρμοσω καποιες απο τις λυσεις αυτες....αν δεις κ πιο κατω αφου τελειωσει αυτο το μεγαλο αρθρο,γραφει τι κανουν τα φαρμακα καθε ειδους...πχ.για χοληστερινη,διαβητη κτλ....με λιγα λογια επιδεινωνουν αυτο που υποτιθεται οτι θεραπευουν :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> ερωτησηηηηηηηηη.εφαγα βραδυνο και τελειωσα πριν απο περιπου 10 λεπτα.καπου στα 35 με 40 γρ πρωτεινη επαιξα.συνηθως χτυπαω κ ενα γιαουρτι πριν κοιμηθω.σε κανα μισαωρο θα κοβω τουφες.να φαω η δεν εχει νοημα?


 guys????

----------


## Devil

> χαχχα...να σου πω την αληθεια θα κοιταξω να εφαρμοσω καποιες απο τις λυσεις αυτες....αν δεις κ πιο κατω αφου τελειωσει αυτο το μεγαλο αρθρο,*γραφει τι κανουν τα φαρμακα καθε ειδους...πχ.για χοληστερινη,διαβητη κτλ....με λιγα λογια επιδεινωνουν αυτο που υποτιθεται οτι θεραπευουν*


για αυτο σου λεω.... μαλλον λεει και αρκετες @@ριες μεσα... :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> guys????


κανε οτι θες..... μικρο το κακο...

----------


## tolis93

> κανε οτι θες..... μικρο το κακο...


thnx ε λοτ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> για αυτο σου λεω.... μαλλον λεει και αρκετες @@ριες μεσα...


καλα ρε συ δεν σου φαινεται λογικο αυτο που λεει για τις φαρμακευτικες?αλυσιδωτα πανε ολα

----------


## Devil

> καλα ρε συ δεν σου φαινεται λογικο αυτο που λεει για τις φαρμακευτικες?αλυσιδωτα πανε ολα


δεν το διαβασα ολο ρε μια ματια το εριξα....

σκεψου οτι κατηγορει την μοναδικη επιστημονικα αποδεδιγμενη θεραπεια για διαφορες αρρωστιες που χρησιμοποιητε εδω και χρονια.... θα σου φαινοταν λογικο εσενα?

δεν λεω οτι ολα που λεει θα ειναι @@ αλλα μερικα ναι θα ειναι....

----------


## jimmy007

> εδω καπου τον εχασα....
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον Woodford, πριν από περίπου 5000 χρόνια, η* προλίνη*, ένα  αμινοξύ που βρίσκεται στο βοδινό γάλα, υπέστη μια μετάλλαξη και  μετατράπηκε σε* ιστιδίνη*, ένα *αμινοξύ γνωστό και ως  β-καζομορφίνη-7(BCM7)*. Αν και οι παλαιότερες ράτσες αγελάδων -όπως οι  Guernseys, οι Jerseys, οι Αφρικανικές και οι Ασιατικές, γνωστές και ως  «αγελάδες Α2»- παράγουν γάλα που συνεχίζει να περιέχει προλίνη, το γάλα  από νεότερες ράτσες όπως οι Holsteins και οι Friesians ή αλλιώς «A1  αγελάδες», οι οποίες ουσιαστικά αποτελούν όλες τις αγελάδες που  χρησιμοποιούνται για την παραγωγή γαλακτοκομικών στις ΗΠΑ, περιέχει  B-CM7. *Το B-CM7, το οποίο είναι εκατοντάδες φορές πιο ισχυρό ναρκωτικό  από την β-καζεΐνη, την πρωτεΐνη που περιέχει το ανθρώπινο γάλα, δρα ως  πολύ δυνατό όπιο στους ανθρώπους.*
> 
> 
> κατι θελει να πει αλλα το λεει λαθος..... οι υποδοχεις των οποιοειδων δενοντε με ολοκληρα πεπτιδια και οχι αμινοξεα....



Βασικά ας του πει κάποιος ότι η ιστιδίνη και η προλίνη είναι μέσα στα βασικά 20 αμινοξέα .  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Τώρα αν εννοεί πεπτίδια,τα συγχέει με αμινοξέα και δεν ξέρει τι γράφει, άλλη κουβέντα..

----------


## pankol

μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πόσες κουταλιές σούπας από αλεσμένο λιναρόσπορο πρέπει να παίρνω τη μέρα αν δεν έχω άλλη πηγή Ω3; 
στη συσκευασία γράφει για 2,5 κουταλιές αλλά μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ, είναι περίπου 6g λιπαρά...εγώ για μια έλεγα 2-3 φορές τη μέρα.
το ελαιόλαδο το διατηρούμε παρόλο τον λιναρόσπορο, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Devil

*Reversal of type 2 diabetes: normalisation of beta cell function in  association with decreased pancreas and liver triacylglycerol.*

Lim EL, Hollingsworth KG, Aribisala BS, Chen MJ, Mathers JC, Taylor R.
*Source*

Magnetic  Resonance Centre, Institute of Cellular Medicine, Campus for Ageing and  Vitality, Newcastle University, Newcastle upon Tyne, NE4 5PL, UK.

*Abstract*

*AIMS/HYPOTHESIS:* 

Type  2 diabetes is regarded as inevitably progressive, with irreversible  beta cell failure. The hypothesis was tested that both beta cell failure  and insulin resistance can be reversed by dietary restriction of energy  intake.
*METHODS:* 

Eleven people with type 2 diabetes  (49.5 ± 2.5 years, BMI 33.6 ± 1.2 kg/m(2), nine male and two female)  were studied before and after 1, 4 and 8 weeks of a 2.5 MJ  (600 kcal)/day diet. Basal hepatic glucose output, hepatic and  peripheral insulin sensitivity and beta cell function were measured.  Pancreas and liver triacylglycerol content was measured using  three-point Dixon magnetic resonance imaging. An age-, sex- and  weight-matched group of eight non-diabetic participants was studied.
*RESULTS:* 

After  1 week of restricted energy intake, fasting plasma glucose normalised  in the diabetic group (from 9.2 ± 0.4 to 5.9 ± 0.4 mmol/l; p = 0.003).  Insulin suppression of hepatic glucose output improved from 43 ± 4% to  74 ± 5% (p = 0.003 vs baseline; controls 68 ± 5%). Hepatic  triacylglycerol content fell from 12.8 ± 2.4% in the diabetic group to  2.9 ± 0.2% by week 8 (p = 0.003). The first-phase insulin response  increased during the study period (0.19 ± 0.02 to  0.46 ± 0.07 nmol min(-1) m(-2); p < 0.001) and approached control  values (0.62 ± 0.15 nmol min(-1) m(-2); p = 0.42). Maximal insulin  response became supranormal at 8 weeks (1.37 ± 0.27 vs controls  1.15 ± 0.18 nmol min(-1) m(-2)). Pancreatic triacylglycerol decreased  from 8.0 ± 1.6% to 6.2 ± 1.1% (p = 0.03).
*CONCLUSIONS/INTERPRETATION:* 

Normalisation  of both beta cell function and hepatic insulin sensitivity in type 2  diabetes was achieved by dietary energy restriction alone. This was  associated with decreased pancreatic and liver triacylglycerol stores.  The abnormalities underlying type 2 diabetes are reversible by reducing  dietary energy intake.




αρκετα ενδιαφερον.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Spyrous

Tο γαλατακι με τι μπορουμε να το αντικαταστησουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  ?σοβαρα τωρα (εγω παντα επεινα αγελαδινο ΤΟΠ αλλα το εχουμε κοψει εδω και 4χρονια λογο βρασιματος και και και μπορω να πω αυτο με κραταει ακομα)

----------


## Giannistzn

> *Reversal of type 2 diabetes: normalisation of beta cell function in  association with decreased pancreas and liver triacylglycerol.*
> 
> Lim EL, Hollingsworth KG, Aribisala BS, Chen MJ, Mathers JC, Taylor R.
> *Source*
> 
> Magnetic  Resonance Centre, Institute of Cellular Medicine, Campus for Ageing and  Vitality, Newcastle University, Newcastle upon Tyne, NE4 5PL, UK.
> 
> *Abstract*
> 
> ...


Αν καταλαβα καλα, αναστρεφεται η βλαβη των β κυτταρων με μειωμενη ληψη θερμιδων?

Πρεπει ομως να διατηρηθει αυτη η μειωση και μετεπειτα? (π.χ. 600 τη μερα που λεει)

Ενδιαφερον παντως για τους διαβητικους, αλλα με 600kcal/μερα αντεχεις?

----------


## Devil

> Αν καταλαβα καλα, αναστρεφεται η βλαβη των β κυτταρων με μειωμενη ληψη θερμιδων?
> 
> Πρεπει ομως να διατηρηθει αυτη η μειωση και μετεπειτα? (π.χ. 600 τη μερα που λεει)
> 
> Ενδιαφερον παντως για τους διαβητικους, αλλα με 600kcal/μερα αντεχεις?


ναι....

δεν το ξερω αυτο.... λογικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.... ισως με μια νορμαλ διατροφη μετα να μπορεσει να κρατηθει σε καποια επιπεδα....

μια χαρα αντεχεις.... δεν αυτο... BMI *33.6 ± 1.2* kg/.... 

αρα υπηρχε και μεγαλη απολεια κιλων... αυτο λογικα βοηθισε συμαντικα... και η διατροφη που εκαναν ηταν psmf.... πρωτεινη και λαχανικα....

----------


## Giannistzn

Ναι δικιο εχεις. Καλα απο το να εισαι διαβητικος μια ζωη, καλυτερα να τρως λιγο.

Περιεργο ομως να επαναλειτουργουν τοσο απλα..

----------


## Αντωνης

Ρε σεις να ρωτησω κατι?Αν κανεις ισοθερμιδικη χωρις carbs και τροφες με νατριο τα νερα(η' εστω ενα μερος τους)θα φυγουν?Αφου δεν θα υπαρχουν αυτα να τα κρατανε.Βραχυπροθεσμα μιλαμε παντα,δηλαδη σε 5-6 μερες το πολυ.

Η' πρεπει απαραιτητα υποθερμιδικη?

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρε σεις να ρωτησω κατι?Αν κανεις ισοθερμιδικη χωρις carbs και τροφες με νατριο τα νερα(η' εστω ενα μερος τους)θα φυγουν?Αφου δεν θα υπαρχουν αυτα να τα κρατανε.Βραχυπροθεσμα μιλαμε παντα,δηλαδη σε 5-6 μερες το πολυ.
> 
> Η' πρεπει απαραιτητα υποθερμιδικη?


χωρις καρμπς τι εννοεις,κετο?
γιατι δεν παει καπου αλλου το μυαλο μου..

----------


## jimas

> Tο γαλατακι με τι μπορουμε να το αντικαταστησουμε  ?σοβαρα τωρα (εγω παντα επεινα αγελαδινο ΤΟΠ αλλα το εχουμε κοψει εδω και 4χρονια λογο βρασιματος και και και μπορω να πω αυτο με κραταει ακομα)


Νομίζω μπορείς άνετα να το αντικαταστήσεις με τυρί cottage η με ενα γιαουρτάκι 2%.
Και το ταχύνι με το μέλι είναι καλό άσχετο βέβαια με το γάλα αλλά είναι πλούσιο σε πρωτείνες

----------


## morello

θελω να ρωτησω το εξης: γνωριζουμε οτι πολυ καλες πηγες υδατανθρακα ειναι για πρωινο 

βρωμη και στα υπολοιπα γευματα καστανο-καφε ρυζι , βραστη πατατα , γλυκοπατατα.

ηθελα να ρωτησω την αποψη σας για μακαρονια ολικης αλεσης..τι εχετε να πειτε απο την 

ετικέτα πισω παντως φαινεται ιδιαιτερα αξιολογη πηγη υδατανθρακα(μη πω και ισοτιμη με τις αλλες :Stick Out Tongue: )

γνωμες?

----------


## pan0z

> θελω να ρωτησω το εξης: γνωριζουμε οτι πολυ καλες πηγες υδατανθρακα ειναι για πρωινο 
> 
> βρωμη και στα υπολοιπα γευματα καστανο-καφε ρυζι , βραστη πατατα , γλυκοπατατα.
> 
> ηθελα να ρωτησω την αποψη σας για μακαρονια ολικης αλεσης..τι εχετε να πειτε απο την 
> 
> ετικέτα πισω παντως φαινεται ιδιαιτερα αξιολογη πηγη υδατανθρακα(μη πω και ισοτιμη με τις αλλες)
> 
> γνωμες?



μα και τα μακαρονια ολικης ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη υδατανθρακα...Αν και κατα την γνωμη μου και ασπρα να επερνες δεν αλλαζε και τοσο πολυ τα θεωρω ψηλομπουρδες ολα αυτα και τσαμπα λεφτα.

----------


## lef

> μα και τα μακαρονια ολικης ειναι πολυ καλη πηγη υδατανθρακα...Αν και κατα την γνωμη μου και ασπρα να επερνες δεν αλλαζε και τοσο πολυ τα θεωρω ψηλομπουρδες ολα αυτα και τσαμπα λεφτα.


 :03. Thumb up: 
απλως δεν τα πολυπροτιμαμε γτ για ν χορτασεις θα παρεις πολλους υδατανθρακες
100γρ για πχ δεν σε κλανουν τπτ

----------


## pan0z

> απλως δεν τα πολυπροτιμαμε γτ για ν χορτασεις θα παρεις πολλους υδατανθρακες
> 100γρ για πχ δεν σε κλανουν τπτ


βασικα αυτο πιστευω ειναι θετικο παρα αρνητικο σκεψου περνεις αρκετο υδατανθρακα και θερμιδες χωρις να φουσκωνεις κιολας ειδικα για εναν που τρωει καθε 2 με 3 ωρες ειναι οτι πρεπει.Απο το να φαω 150γρ αβραστο ρυζι και να εχω γινει μπαουλο καλυτερα να φαω 150γρ μακαρονια αβραστα που θα μπορω να βγαλω και προπονηση ανετα χωρις να ειμαι φουσκωμενος.

----------


## lef

> βασικα αυτο πιστευω ειναι θετικο παρα αρνητικο σκεψου περνεις αρκετο υδατανθρακα και θερμιδες χωρις να φουσκωνεις κιολας ειδικα για εναν που τρωει καθε 2 με 3 ωρες ειναι οτι πρεπει.Απο το να φαω 150γρ αβραστο ρυζι και να εχω γινει μπαουλο καλυτερα να φαω 150γρ μακαρονια αβραστα που θα μπορω να βγαλω και προπονηση ανετα χωρις να ειμαι φουσκωμενος.


ενταξει ειναι οπως το βλεπει ο κα8ενας
δεν τρωω τρελες ποσοτητεσ υ/α ουτε στον ογκο οποτε θα προτιμησω πατατουλα για να χορτασω κιολας

----------


## Αντωνης

> χωρις καρμπς τι εννοεις,κετο?
> γιατι δεν παει καπου αλλου το μυαλο μου..


Eεχμ ναι...Απλα δεν την ανεφερα σαν κετο γιατι νομιζω οταν μιλαμε για αυτην ειναι αυτονοητο οτι μιλαμε για υποθερμιδικη.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Eεχμ ναι...Απλα δεν την ανεφερα σαν κετο γιατι νομιζω οταν μιλαμε για αυτην ειναι αυτονοητο οτι μιλαμε για υποθερμιδικη..


Γιατι, ισοθερμιδικη με κετο δεν γινεται?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Αντωνης

> Γιατι, ισοθερμιδικη με κετο δεν γινεται?


Γινεται απλα ψιλοσκαλωσα με την ονομασια,λεω μηπως θα ταν λαθος ορολογια...
τελος παντων ρε παιδια ξερει να απαντησει κανεις σε αυτο που ρωταω? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Προσωπικα πιστευω πως ναι, αφου εν μερη οι υδ/κες κανουν κατακρατηση υγρων, εαν πας σε κετονικη, εστω και ισοθερμιδικη, θα καθαρισεις λιγο.

----------


## venom1987

κανω διατροφη απο διατροφολογο για γραμμωση (2400 θερμιδες)......γυμναζομαι 6 φορες τη βδομαδα 3ς γυμ και 3ς πολεμικες τεχνες. εχω 13-14% λιπος και θελω να παω στο 10%

αλλα καθε κυριακη εχω ελευθερο ε και τρωω διαφορα πχ πατατουλες,μπριζολες,μπιφτεκια,τζατζικι.,....τετοια 

πειραζει????τωρα μεσα στην βδομαδα την τειρω στο 90% τι λετε????

----------


## Giannistzn

> κανω διατροφη απο διατροφολογο για γραμμωση (2400 θερμιδες)......γυμναζομαι 6 φορες τη βδομαδα 3ς γυμ και 3ς πολεμικες τεχνες. εχω 13-14% λιπος και θελω να παω στο 10%
> 
> αλλα καθε κυριακη εχω ελευθερο ε και τρωω διαφορα πχ πατατουλες,μπριζολες,μπιφτεκια,τζατζικι.,....τετοια 
> 
> πειραζει????τωρα μεσα στην βδομαδα την τειρω στο 90% τι λετε????


Πιστευω πως ναι. Αν και στις πολεμικες τεχνες εχεις αρκετη αεροβια, κανεις εξτρα διαδρομο ή κατι αλλο?

Γνωμη μου, οτι για να δεις την διαφορα που θες και να πεσεις, πρεπει να το περιορισεις κατα πολυ, αυτο της κυριακης. Ή να εισαι πιο προσεκτικος.

----------


## venom1987

> Πιστευω πως ναι. Αν και στις πολεμικες τεχνες εχεις αρκετη αεροβια, κανεις εξτρα διαδρομο ή κατι αλλο?
> 
> Γνωμη μου, οτι για να δεις την διαφορα που θες και να πεσεις, πρεπει να το περιορισεις κατα πολυ, αυτο της κυριακης. Ή να εισαι πιο προσεκτικος.


κανω και στο γυμναστηριο διαδρομο και σχοινακι.....προγραμμα γραμμωσης.......α και παιρνω και λιποδυαλιτη σε υγρο  τον thermo prolean liquid

----------


## luckyseven

Τα οιστρογόνα πρέπει να τα αποφεύγουμε?

----------


## Devil

> Τα οιστρογόνα πρέπει να τα αποφεύγουμε?


οσο μπορουμε ναι.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> οσο μπορουμε ναι....


τα οποια βρισκονται?αν ειναι ευκολο

----------


## Giannistzn

> τα οποια βρισκονται?αν ειναι ευκολο


Τι εννοεις?

----------


## Devil

> τα οποια βρισκονται?αν ειναι ευκολο


ελα ντε..... γι αυτο εβαλα το smilie  :01. Unsure: .... δεν καταλαβα που τα βρηκε...

εκτος αν εννοει τα xenoestrogens....

----------


## tolis93

> Τι εννοεις?


εννοω σε τροφημα σε συμπληρωματα σε ποτα.αυτο εννοω π τα συνανταμε αυτα

----------


## Giannistzn

> εννοω σε *τροφημα* σε συμπληρωματα σε *ποτα*.αυτο εννοω π τα συνανταμε αυτα


Οιστρογονα εκει? Πες να δινουν σε κανενα ζωο για να συγχρονισουν οιστρους, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα σε βλαψει ή οτι θα παρεις καποια τραγικη ποσοτητα απο εκει. Μη σου πω δεν θα παρεις τπτ, διασπονται αμεσως στον οργανισμο του ζωου αυτα (devil διορθωσε αν κανω λαθος). Απο αλλο τροφιμο δεν νομιζω.

Αλλα τα ποτα γιατι να εχουν οιστρογοννα? Eνα estrogen-cola?  :01. Razz: 

Σε συμπληρωμα, ε κοιτας τι παιρνεις.

----------


## sofos

> Οιστρογονα εκει? Πες να δινουν σε κανενα ζωο για να συγχρονισουν οιστρους, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα σε βλαψει ή οτι θα παρεις καποια τραγικη ποσοτητα απο εκει. Μη σου πω δεν θα παρεις τπτ.
> 
> Αλλα τα ποτα γιατι να εχουν οιστρογοννα? Eνα estrogen-cola?


το αλκοολ ανεβαζει τα οιστρογονα και μειωνει την πρωτεινοσυνθεση....στα πα μπακαλικα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> το αλκοολ ανεβαζει τα οιστρογονα και μειωνει την πρωτεινοσυνθεση....στα πα μπακαλικα...


Ωραιος, δεν το ηξερα. Αλλα και παλι, ποσο θα πιεις, ποσες φορες θα πιεις, και σε τι ποσοστο θα γινει αυτο? (μιλαμε για καποιο που προσεχει γενικα ετσι?)

----------


## tolis93

> το αλκοολ ανεβαζει τα οιστρογονα και μειωνει την πρωτεινοσυνθεση....στα πα μπακαλικα...


φιλε κατι ακυρο στο avatar σου ο padalecki ειναι?

----------


## Giannistzn

> φιλε κατι ακυρο στο avatar σου ο padalecki ειναι?


zyzz νομιζω

----------


## sofos

> zyzz νομιζω


 :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Clap:  Zyzz

----------


## jimas

Να ρωτήσω κάτι.
Μετά τρείς ώρες απο το μεσημεριανό φαγητό πρέπει να κάνω κανονικό γεύμα ακόμη και αν μισή ώρα μετά φύγω για προπόνηση;
Αρκεί μια φέτα ψωμί με ταχίνι και μέλι;

----------


## sofos

> Ωραιος, δεν το ηξερα. Αλλα και παλι, ποσο θα πιεις, ποσες φορες θα πιεις, και σε τι ποσοστο θα γινει αυτο? (μιλαμε για καποιο που προσεχει γενικα ετσι?)


κοιταξε μ ενα ποτο δε γινεται τιποτα,τωρα για ποσοτητες δε ξερω αλλα απο 2 "βαρια'' ποτα κ επειτα σιγουρα "oιστρογονιζεσαι"  :01. Mr. Green:  οπως επεισης υπαρχει κ ενα αρθρο για τον καφε που αν το παρακανεις κ εκεινος σ ανεβαζει τα οιστρογονα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just

τελικα μετα απο συζυτησεις το χοιρινο ειναι καλητερο κρεας απο το βοδινο..διοτι το λιπος του ειναι εξωτερικα (αν το ζητησεις ετσι)  ειναι ασπρο κρεας και επισης εχει και την πρωτεινη του.. ειναι και φθηνο!!!
αποψεις?

----------


## Giannistzn

> τελικα μετα απο συζυτησεις το χοιρινο ειναι καλητερο κρεας απο το βοδινο..διοτι το λιπος του ειναι εξωτερικα (αν το ζητησεις ετσι)  ειναι ασπρο κρεας και επισης εχει και την πρωτεινη του.. ειναι και φθηνο!!!
> αποψεις?


Για εμενα, και το κοκκινο χρειαζεται. 1 φορα την εβδομαδα το προτιμω εγω.

Τωρα, για αυτο που λες, ναι το βοδινο εχει περισσοτερο ενδομυΐκο λιπος ενω το χοιρινο λιγοτερο ενδομυΐκο. Για το λιπος που ειναι γυρω απο το καθαρο κρεας, αυτο βγαινει πιο ευκολα στο χοιρινο. Απο αποψη ευκολιας σιγουρα χοιρινο. Αλλα και το βοδινο εχει καποια καθαρα μερη που μπορεις να ζητησεις.

Στο χοιρινο αριστη επιλογη ειναι και το ψαρονεφρι (αν και λιγο ακριβουτσικο)

----------


## luckyseven

> ελα ντε..... γι αυτο εβαλα το smilie .... δεν καταλαβα που τα βρηκε...
> 
> εκτος αν εννοει τα xenoestrogens....


Τα οιστρογόνα βρίσκονται και στα τρόφιμα ή κάνω λάθος?Τώρα για τα xenoestrogen που γράφεις δεν το έχω ψάξει το θέμα.

----------


## Devil

> Τα οιστρογόνα βρίσκονται και στα τρόφιμα ή κάνω λάθος?Τώρα για τα xenoestrogen που γράφεις δεν το έχω ψάξει το θέμα.


μπορει να υπαρχουν σε μερικα.... αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο...

----------


## sab

παιδια τι γινετε μ αυτο το squeezy πολυ διαφιμηση πεφτει κ ολο καλα λογια ακουω..

----------


## morello

Μια γρηγορη ερωτηση: η ημερα υδατανθρακωσης(recarb) σε κετο-διαιτα πρεπει καλο ειναι

να συμπεφτει με ημερα προπόνησης η ξεκουρασης?

----------


## thegravijia

διαβασα οτι απο τη στιγμη που εχουμε τελειωσει την προπονηση ο μυς μεσα στις 7 επομενεςς ωρες εχει αναρωσει κατα 70% περιπου - 

ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Giannistzn

Μπορει να πω βλακεία αλλα σα να είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι θέλει τουλάχιστον 24..

Προσφατα δοκιμασα ταχινι, δεν ειχα φαει ποτε. Η γευση του μου αρεσε. Θρεπτικη αξια,  ανα 100γρ : 23,7 Π / 0,4 Υ / 62 Λ (εκ των οποιων 11 κορεσμενα). Θ 677

Για να ξεμπουχτισω λιγο απο κοτοπουλακι - γιαουρτια - αυγα, ειναι καλο να το βαλω στη διατροφη μου? 50-100 γρ / μερα ή ειναι πολλα? 
Επισης, τελικα στο τηγανι αν το βαζω μεσα στο πιτακι παιζει να εχει προβλημα? (δεν ξερω αν εχει οποιαδηποτε σχεση με λαδι, γι'αυτο ρωταω). 

Παντως μου φαινεται εξαιρετικη πηγη πρωτεΐνης και λιπαρων (σε ποσοτητες).

----------


## lef

γιαννη τωρα που ειμαι σε κετο το εχω τσακισει το ταχινι
τσεκαρε απο carrefour ειναι πολυ φτηνο και πολυ ποιοτικο
καλα απ γευση δεν το συζηταω..απλα κανει πανικο
απλα προσεχε με τις θερμιδες γτ εχει παρα πολλεσ

----------


## DrNio

Είναι noob questions αλλά θα τις κάνω:

1. Το ταχίνι επειδή έχω δει συσκευασίες που έχουν και μέλι μέσα ενώ άλλες όχι, τι προτιμάτε? 

2. Μετά την προπόνηση η ινσουλίνη μας πέφτει ? Δοκίμασα τις προάλλες μέλι με κουάκερ και μπορώ να πω ήταν πολύ ωραίο γιατί ένιωσα κάτι υπογλυκαιμίες. Από γραμμάρια πόσα? ή και σε κουταλιές αν είναι εύκολο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> Είναι noob questions αλλά θα τις κάνω:
> 
> 1. Το ταχίνι επειδή έχω δει συσκευασίες που έχουν και μέλι μέσα ενώ άλλες όχι, τι προτιμάτε? 
> 
> 2. Μετά την προπόνηση η ινσουλίνη μας πέφτει ? Δοκίμασα τις προάλλες μέλι με κουάκερ και μπορώ να πω ήταν πολύ ωραίο γιατί ένιωσα κάτι υπογλυκαιμίες. Από γραμμάρια πόσα? ή και σε κουταλιές αν είναι εύκολο.



1.Αν δεν θες υδ/κα το σκέτο.
2.Πέφτει κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης. Λίγο μετά την προπόνηση ανεβαίνει για να πάνε τα θρεπτικά συστατικά γρηγορότερα στα μυικά κύτταρα. Εξαρτάται τα κιλά σου και το τι τρως την υπόλοιπη μέρα όσο αφορά τις ποσότητες.

----------


## Giannistzn

> γιαννη τωρα που ειμαι σε κετο το εχω τσακισει το ταχινι
> τσεκαρε απο carrefour ειναι πολυ φτηνο και πολυ ποιοτικο
> καλα απ γευση δεν το συζηταω..απλα κανει πανικο
> απλα προσεχε με τις θερμιδες γτ εχει παρα πολλεσ


Εγω ειμαι low-carb γι'αυτο θελω να το βαλω να ανεβασω λιγο θερμιδες γιατι το ελαιολαδο δεν παει αλλο το εχω σιχαθει. Ειναι ιδανικο.

Τηγανι το πεταω αφοβα?

----------


## jimmy007

> Τηγανι το πεταω αφοβα?


Μπα. :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

Όντως,ξέχασα να αναφέρω κιλά, 75 κιλά ζυγίζω. 

Το ταχίνι συνήθως πότε το τρώτε?




> 1.Αν δεν θες υδ/κα το σκέτο.
> 2.Πέφτει κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης. Λίγο μετά την προπόνηση ανεβαίνει για να πάνε τα θρεπτικά συστατικά γρηγορότερα στα μυικά κύτταρα. Εξαρτάται τα κιλά σου και το τι τρως την υπόλοιπη μέρα όσο αφορά τις ποσότητες.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Μπα.


Αχα.. Αρα να το βαζω π.χ. σε πιτακι μετα απο πανω ε?

----------


## Eddie

Ταχινι ολικης φιλε μου θα προτιμησεις.




> Το ταχίνι συνήθως πότε το τρώτε?


Δεν εχει ωρα το ταχινι..καθε φορα που χρειαζεσαι να συμπληρωσεις λιπαρα θα το τρως.

----------


## DrNio

Μετά είδα ενα απο πάνω ποστ με τα θρεπτικά συστατικά του.

Έχει πολλά λιπαρά,μάλλον σε κανα πρωινό θα το χώσω. :01. Mr. Green: 
Thanks!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> γιατί ένιωσα κάτι υπογλυκαιμίες.


αυτος για μενα ειναι ο βασικοτερος λογος για να παρεις υ/α μετα την προπονα..
ο,τι κ να γραφεται παντα ακους το σωμα σου..
αν βλεπεις οτι κλαταρεις φαε αφοβα,το ζηταει το σωμα σου..

----------


## DrNio

Έφαγα και με το παραπάνω,μην σου πω. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Εκτός απο πατάτες ψητές για υ/α μετά απο λίγη ώρα έφαγα κουάκερ με μέλι.Μπορώ να πω μου άρεσε τρελά. :01. Mr. Green: 

Μετά ένιωθα να διψάω...και ήπια και γάλα. :01. Razz: 
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DrNio

Question:

Όταν έχω προπόνηση συνηθίζω να τρώω πρωτεινικό γεύμα ως μεσημεριανό.

Ένα γεύμα μόνο απο υδατάνθρακα για μεσημεριανό τι λέει?
Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας π.χ.

----------


## beefmeup

> Question:
> 
> Όταν έχω προπόνηση συνηθίζω να τρώω πρωτεινικό γεύμα ως μεσημεριανό.
> 
> Ένα γεύμα μόνο απο υδατάνθρακα για μεσημεριανό τι λέει?
> Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας π.χ.


ε τι να πει..?
αν εχεις καλυψει απο αλλου τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη μες την μερα,δεν εχεις θεμα.
βεβαια πρεπει να κανεις κ το ιδιο με τους υ/ες για να μην ξεφυγεις με τα επομενα γευματα σου.

----------


## NASSER

> Question:
> 
> Όταν έχω προπόνηση συνηθίζω να τρώω πρωτεινικό γεύμα ως μεσημεριανό.
> 
> Ένα γεύμα μόνο απο υδατάνθρακα για μεσημεριανό τι λέει?
> Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας π.χ.



Ενα γεύμα απο υδατανθρακες μόνο, είναι ένα ελλιπές γεύμα για καποιον που κάνει ββ. Σε καποιες δίαιτες ακλολουθούν την τακτική να τρωνε σκέτο υδατανθρακα και σκέτη πρωτεινη σε ένα γευμα. Αυτό όμως είναι κουραστικό και διαδικαστικά και στο σώμα, καθως για να πάρεις τα απαραίτητα συστατικά θα πρέπει να τρως τουλάχιστον κάθε δυο ώρες την ημέρα και αυτό μπορεί να μην είναι αποδοτικό για μερικούς.

----------


## lef

> Αχα.. Αρα να το βαζω π.χ. σε πιτακι μετα απο πανω ε?


οχι ρε μην το ψησεις μαζι με το πιτακι 
απο πανω το ριχνεις μετα και θα το τρως κοκο κοκο να μην τελειωσει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> οχι ρε μην το ψησεις μαζι με το πιτακι 
> απο πανω το ριχνεις μετα και θα το τρως κοκο κοκο να μην τελειωσει


 :03. Thumb up: 

Edit : ερώτηση, εχω υδ/κα πρωι και post. Είναι Καλο να σπασω την ποσοστητα και να βάλω λίγο και 1 ωρα μετα τα βάρη ή το ίδιο είναι;

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Η βιταμίνη C είναι απαραίτητη σε κάποια ποσότητα αλλά σε υπερδοσολογία μπορεί να επιδράσει αρνητικά στην μυική υπερτροφία λόγω μείωσης των ελευθέρων ριζών.





> Κοίτα εντάξει δεν είπα ότι πρέπει να εξαλείψουμε όλα τα αντιοξειδωτικά απλά καλύτερα είναι και τα ω-3 να τα παίρνεις μακριά από την προπόνηση.
> Μπα δεν νομίζω. Απλά δεν είναι κακό να έχουμε αυξημένες οξειδώσεις μέχρι ένα σημείο..





> ωραια...
> 
> να ρωτησω μηπως μπορεις να αναφερεις πως η μειωση των ελευθερων ριζων θα εμποδισει την αναπτυξη το εψαξα αλλα δεν καταλαβα και πολλα?


μεταφορα απο το Διατροφη 16χρονου αν το δεις Τζιμυ

----------


## beefmeup

> αλλά σε υπερδοσολογία μπορεί να επιδράσει αρνητικά στην μυική υπερτροφία λόγω μείωσης των ελευθέρων ριζών.


αυτο δεν υπαρχει..
σχεση μεταξυ της υπερτροφιας κ των free radicals?

----------


## aepiskeptis

> ποιο P450? γιατι μακρυα απο bioperine?


P450 κυτοχρωμα (google me)

το εκχυλισμα μαυρου πιπεριου ακα bioperine,  καθυστερει το μηχανισμο του Ρ450 και ετσι μενουν τα συστατικα του συμπληρωματος περισσοτερο χρονο στον οργανισμο.

αν δεις τις λειτουργιες του Ρ450 θα συμπερανεις αν αξιζει ή οχι να το καθυστερεις, σε σχεση με το τι κερδιζεις απ το συμπληρωμα.

αυτα....

ξεχασα και ο χυμος γκρειπφρουτ εχει την ιδια επιδραση οπως το εκχυλισμα μαυρου πιπεριου.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Edit : ερώτηση, εχω υδ/κα πρωι και post. Είναι Καλο να σπασω την ποσοστητα και να βάλω λίγο και 1 ωρα μετα τα βάρη ή το ίδιο είναι;


 :01. Unsure:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Τι μπορώ να ριχνω πανω στα ασπραδια των αυγων για να κατεβαινουν πιο ευκολα? :01. Smile: 
Το αλατι ειναι μαλλον ακυρο. Πιπερακι ισως?
Ισως ανα 3 ασπραδια να ειναι το 1 με τον κροκο του?
Ανοστο εντελως ρε γαμωτο το σκετο ασπραδι αλλα τι να κανεις...

----------


## sofos

> Τι μπορώ να ριχνω πανω στα ασπραδια των αυγων για να κατεβαινουν πιο ευκολα?
> Το αλατι ειναι μαλλον ακυρο. Πιπερακι ισως?
> Ισως ανα 3 ασπραδια να ειναι το 1 με τον κροκο του?
> Ανοστο εντελως ρε γαμωτο το σκετο ασπραδι αλλα τι να κανεις...


λιγο πιπερι μπορεις να βαζεις κ θα σαι οκ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> λιγο πιπερι μπορεις να βαζεις κ θα σαι οκ


μπορεις να βαζεις κ κανελα....επισης παρικα γλυκια η και καυετρη και γενικα μπαχαρικα...

πχ ριγανη εχω βαλει..τελειο...
δεντρολιβανο εχω βαλει...επισης πολυ καλο.
παπρικα-κανελα-πιπερι...απλα θεικο για μενα...αλλα κ παλι γουστα ειναι αυτα

----------


## jimmy007

> μεταφορα απο το Διατροφη 16χρονου αν το δεις Τζιμυ





> αυτο δεν υπαρχει..
> σχεση μεταξυ της υπερτροφιας κ των free radicals?



Take a look
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...04.066779/full

----------


## luckyseven

Τα αντιοξειδωτικά επηρεάζουν την απορρόφηση των μετάλλων?

----------


## beefmeup

> Take a look
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...04.066779/full


η IL-6,δεν εχει να κανει με το ανοσοποιητικο?
γιατι αποτι ειδα στα γρηγορα την μειωση αυτης μεσω της βιτ c πραγματευεται το αρθρο..
εχεις απομονωσει καποιο σημειο που κατα την κριση σου επειρεαζει την μυικη υπετροφια?
γιατι εχει πολυ πραμα μεσα κ μεθοδολογια της μελετης κ καπου γινεται κουραστικο..

----------


## exkaliber

δημητρη,εσυ που εισαι στο εμποριο,για πες μου
αυτα τα αυγα,τα φθηνα,1 ευρο τα 6 που κοστιζουν
ακουγεται τπτ κακο για την ποιοτητα τους??

----------


## Giannistzn

> δημητρη,εσυ που εισαι στο εμποριο,για πες μου
> αυτα τα αυγα,τα φθηνα,1 ευρο τα 6 που κοστιζουν
> ακουγεται τπτ κακο για την ποιοτητα τους??


Εγω παντως παιρνω απο γνωστη αλυσιδα με 0,91 τα 6

Σημερα πηγα μακρο και βρηκα και 3,5 τα 30  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> Εγω παντως παιρνω απο γνωστη αλυσιδα με 0,91 τα 6
> 
> Σημερα πηγα μακρο και βρηκα και 3,5 τα 30


απο ποιο σθπερ μαρκετ?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> απο ποιο σθπερ μαρκετ?


http://www.makro.gr/pages/home.cfm?C...TOKEN=33034029

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> δημητρη,εσυ που εισαι στο εμποριο,για πες μου
> αυτα τα αυγα,τα φθηνα,1 ευρο τα 6 που κοστιζουν
> ακουγεται τπτ κακο για την ποιοτητα τους??


Οσο αφορά το θέμα χρημάτων, παίζει ρόλο το μέγεθος του αυγού,
και αν οι κότες τρώνε καλή τροφή.  :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

> Οσο αφορά το θέμα χρημάτων, παίζει ρόλο το μέγεθος του αυγού,
> και αν οι κότες τρώνε καλή τροφή.


απο βασιλοπουλο που ειναι 3,5 ευρο τα 30,οππως εγραψε ο αλλος
ειναι καλα εκει τι λες?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> απο βασιλοπουλο που ειναι 3,5 ευρο τα 30,οππως εγραψε ο αλλος
> ειναι καλα εκει τι λες?


Τόσο φτηνά λογικά θα είναι πολύ μικρό το μέγεθος,
επίσης για να τα πουλάει τόσο, λογικά οι κότες δεν θα τις δίνουν τις καλύτερες τροφές,
εγώ ωμά δεν θα τα εμπιστευόμουνα με τίποτα.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Τόσο φτηνά λογικά θα είναι πολύ μικρό το μέγεθος,
> επίσης για να τα πουλάει τόσο, λογικά οι κότες δεν θα τις δίνουν τις καλύτερες τροφές,
> εγώ ωμά δεν θα τα εμπιστευόμουνα με τίποτα.


3,5 ειναι στο μακρο τα 30

στο βασιλοπουλο 0,90 τα 6

----------


## exkaliber

> 3,5 ειναι στο μακρο τα 30
> 
> στο βασιλοπουλο 0,90 τα 6


σορρυ τα μπερδεψα  :01. Mr. Green: 






> εγώ ωμά δεν θα τα εμπιστευόμουνα με τίποτα.


οχι ωμα ρε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  τα διπλο τηγανιζω πρωτα :01. Mr. Green: 
εσυ θα τα αγοραζες??

----------


## Giannistzn

> οχι ωμα ρε τα διπλο τηγανιζω πρωτα
> εσυ θα τα αγοραζες??


Να πω και τη δικη μου αποψη πανω σε αυτο, οτι τα συγκεκριμενα τα τρωω εδω και 4-5 μηνες. Δεν εχω βρει ουτε 1 φορα χαλασμενο. Σε μεγεθος ειναι τελεια, ουτε μικρα, ουτε τερατα.

Επισης, αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω, οκ στα λαχανικα και τα φρουτα στα βιολογικα ισως δεις διαφορα, αλλα στα αυγα, ρυζια κλπ δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος για κατι. Π.χ. που ξερεις οτι αυτα τα αυτα που λεω εγω ειναι καλυτερα απο καποια αλλα που για καποιο λογο εχουν (λεμε τωρα) 60λεπτα τα 6, ή το αντιθετο που ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι καλυτερα απο καποια αλλα που ειναι "βιολογικα" και εχουν 2 ευρω τα 6.

Επειδη ειμαι φοιτητης, δινω βαση στην ποιοτητα πλεον στα λαχανικα και μονο. Αντε και σε γαλα - γιαουρτι. Τα αλλα, οτι πιο φθηνο τοσο πιο καλο (δεν λεω οτι ειναι σωστο, καθε αλλο, απλα εκφερω αποψη ετσι  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## jimas

Μπορώ το πρωί στη δουλειά σαν δεκατιανό να τρώω δυο σάντουιτς με σολωμό ή είναι πολύ; Είναι σε μαύρο ψωμί του τοστ με μαρούλι και μια αηδία κρέμα απο κόλιανδρο νομίζω. Κάνω αυτή την ερώτηση γιατί όποτε παίρνω ένα δεν χορταίνω.

----------


## tolis93

> Μπορώ το πρωί στη δουλειά σαν δεκατιανό να τρώω δυο σάντουιτς με σολωμό ή είναι πολύ; Είναι σε μαύρο ψωμί του τοστ με μαρούλι και μια αηδία κρέμα απο κόλιανδρο νομίζω. Κάνω αυτή την ερώτηση γιατί όποτε παίρνω ένα δεν χορταίνω.


αν σου βγαινουν οι θερμιδες παιρνε 2.εγω παντως θα ακουγα το σωμα μ στη θεση σ.για να ζητας κ δευτερο...θα το χρειαζεσαι

----------


## Giannistzn

> αν σου βγαινουν οι θερμιδες παιρνε 2.εγω παντως θα ακουγα το σωμα μ στη θεση σ.για να ζητας κ δευτερο...θα το χρειαζεσαι


Καλα οχι παντα, μπορει να παιζει και θεμα βουλημιας  :01. Wink:  το καλυτερο ειναι να ελεγχεις τις θερμιδες σου

----------


## jimas

> Καλα οχι παντα, μπορει να παιζει και θεμα βουλημιας  το καλυτερο ειναι να ελεγχεις τις θερμιδες σου


Η και λαιμαργίας θα έλεγα καλύτερα μερικές φορές στην περίπτωσή μου :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι ωμα ρε τα διπλο τηγανιζω πρωτα
> εσυ θα τα αγοραζες??


Δεν θα εμπιστευόμουνα να πάρω τόσο φτηνό αυγό γιατί 100% η τροφή που δίνουνε
στην κότα αποκλείεται να κάποια σοβαρή, 
ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις έτσι πάνε αυτά, και επειδή το θέμα είναι λίγο σοβαρό για μένα,
θα διάλεγα μια πιο καλή ποιότητα.

----------


## exkaliber

> Δεν θα εμπιστευόμουνα να πάρω τόσο φτηνό αυγό γιατί 100% η τροφή που δίνουνε
> στην κότα αποκλείεται να κάποια σοβαρή, 
> ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις έτσι πάνε αυτά, και επειδή το θέμα είναι λίγο σοβαρό για μένα,
> θα διάλεγα μια πιο καλή ποιότητα.


βασικα δεν ειναι και πολυ φθηνοτερα

με καποιους πολυπλοκους μαθηματικους υπολογισμους που εκανα(ανωτα μαθηματικα εννοειται) οδηγηθηκα στο συμπερασμα οτι τα αυγα που κοστιζουν 90 λεπτα τα 6,το 1 κοστιζει 15 λεπτα ενω στην συσκευασια με τα 30 αυγα 3.5 ευρο το ενα βγαινει 11,6 λεπτα

δλδ σχεδον ιδια τιμη,με μια μειωση λογω οικονομικης συσκευασιας,οπως και η πρωτεινες,οσο μεγαλυτερη συσκευασια τοσο φθηνοτερη

----------


## toure7

Eχω βαρεθει τα μεταλλαγμενα και τις χημικες @@ που μας σερβιρουν. Ακομα και η βραστη γαλοπουλα που πηρα απο το σουπερμαρκετ πλεον με αηδιαζει. Φατε ενα αυγο και ενα κοτοπουλο απο το χωριο και φατε απο το σουπερμαρκετ ή και απο την λαικη ακομα. Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ

Πηγα προχθες στο σουπερμαρκετ και πηρα ακριβα αυγα βιολογικα ,αλλα και αυγα απο κοτες που ζουν σε φαρμα και που υποτιθεται τρωνε καλαμποκι. Χεσε μεσα ηταν και αυτα.

Αν το χωριο μου δεν ηταν 300χμ μακρια ,αλλα 100χμ καθε βδομαδα θα εφερνα προμηθεια απο την γιαγια μου. Δυστυχως ειμαι και ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι να τρωμε τα μεταλλαγμενα που μας σερβιρουν

----------


## thegravijia

> Eχω βαρεθει τα μεταλλαγμενα και τις χημικες @@ που μας σερβιρουν. Ακομα και η βραστη γαλοπουλα που πηρα απο το σουπερμαρκετ πλεον με αηδιαζει. Φατε ενα αυγο και ενα κοτοπουλο απο το χωριο και φατε απο το σουπερμαρκετ ή και απο την λαικη ακομα. Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ
> 
> Πηγα προχθες στο σουπερμαρκετ και πηρα ακριβα αυγα βιολογικα ,αλλα και αυγα απο κοτες που ζουν σε φαρμα και που υποτιθεται τρωνε καλαμποκι. Χεσε μεσα ηταν και αυτα.
> 
> Αν το χωριο μου δεν ηταν 300χμ μακρια ,αλλα 100χμ καθε βδομαδα θα εφερνα προμηθεια απο την γιαγια μου. Δυστυχως ειμαι και ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι να τρωμε τα μεταλλαγμενα που μας σερβιρουν


 γιατι χεσε μεσα ? πως το καταλαβες? σου γαυγισε το κοτοπουλακι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## toure7

> γιατι χεσε μεσα ? πως το καταλαβες? σου γαυγισε το κοτοπουλακι?



 :01. ROFL: 

Eλα αφου ξερεις και εσυ. Γευση σκατα, νερουλιασμενο κ.τ.λ.

----------


## thegravijia

> Eλα αφου ξερεις και εσυ. Γευση σκατα, νερουλιασμενο κ.τ.λ.


 ασε ρε 
οι της κοπελιας μου ξερεις τα πεθερικα ασχολουνται με βιολογικα και τετοια κατι στρεματα μανταριανιες εχουν - καθαρα και καλα χωρις φαρμακα τα διαφημιζουν - αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα το μαμανε με φαρμακο γιατι αλλιως λεει το τρωει το σκουλικι ...χαααχο
δεν ξερεις τι να εμπιστευτεις...

----------


## gym

> ασε ρε 
> οι της κοπελιας μου ξερεις τα πεθερικα ασχολουνται με βιολογικα και τετοια κατι στρεματα μανταριανιες εχουν - καθαρα και καλα χωρις φαρμακα τα διαφημιζουν - αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα το μαμανε με φαρμακο γιατι αλλιως λεει το τρωει το σκουλικι ...χαααχο
> δεν ξερεις τι να εμπιστευτεις...


αυτου του ειδους τα ''βιολογικα'' γινονται στο ελλαντα γιατι εξω γινονται συνεχεια ελεγχοι εκει που δεν το περιμενουν...δεν πεφτουν τα φακελακια να τα σκεπαζουν ολα...
ειμαι τυχερη που ειμαι απο χωριο κ μπορω να καταλαβω το οντως φυσικο πχ ροδακινο απο το φαρμακωμενο...
αν κ πλεον θελει πολυ ειδικες συθηκες για να πεις κανω βιολογικα...
τι να πεις,...

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Τι ακριβως περιεχει το τυρι cottage και το προτιμανε σε διατροφες bodybuilding? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Αντωνης

Οι περισσοτεροι (υποτιθεται)για να τους κραταει την ωρα του υπνου...
Για μενα ειναι αχρηστο,και λιγες θερμιδες εχει και λιγα γρ. πρωτεινης...Μονο για διαιτα ειναι καλο....

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Οι περισσοτεροι (υποτιθεται)για να τους κραταει την ωρα του υπνου...
> Για μενα ειναι αχρηστο,και λιγες θερμιδες εχει και λιγα γρ. πρωτεινης...Μονο για διαιτα ειναι καλο....


Τι εννοεις να τους κραταει?

Υ.Γ. εγω πιστευα οτι ειναι καμια βομβα πρωτεινης γιατι παντου μιλανε για τυρι cottage!

----------


## Αντωνης

> Τι εννοεις να τους κραταει?
> 
> Υ.Γ. εγω πιστευα οτι ειναι καμια βομβα πρωτεινης γιατι παντου μιλανε για τυρι cottage!


Oχι,@@ ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου και ειναι και ανοστο κιολας.

Απλα περιεχει καζεινη που ειναι πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης και πολλοι νομιζουν οτι λογω αυτου δεν καταβολιζουν στον υπνο...

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Oχι,@@ ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου και ειναι και ανοστο κιολας.
> 
> Απλα περιεχει καζεινη που ειναι πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης και πολλοι νομιζουν οτι λογω αυτου δεν καταβολιζουν στον υπνο...


a, καταλαβα, ευχαριστω ρε Αντωναρα, εισαι μεγαλος! :03. Thumb up:  
-Νομιζω ομως υπαρχει και συμπληρωμα καζεινης.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Μιας που το θεμα ειναι η διατροφη, θα ποσταρω κατι που δεν ξερατε!

"Το πιο πιθανο είναι ότι αν δεν είστε από σκανδιναβικη καταγωγή, έχετε χασει ένα από τα καλύτερα muscle-building τρόφιμα στον πλανήτη: τη ρέγγα. Είτε πρόκειται για καπνιστό, διαλύματα ή kippered, ρέγγα περιεχει περισσοτερη κρεατίνη από κάθε άλλο πλάσμα στον πλανήτη. Η κρεατίνη είναι ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά θρεπτικά συστατικά για bodybuilding, επειδή ενισχύει την ένταση των μυών και, τελικά, τη δύναμη. Επιπλέον, η κρεατίνη βοηθά την μεταφορα θρεπτικων συστατικων στους μυς για να βοηθήσει την ανάκτηση και την ανάπτυξη.

 ΔΟΣΗ: Φάτε έξι ουγγιές ρέγγα μία ή δύο ώρες πριν από την προπόνηση να παρέχει το σώμα σας με περισσότερο από 40 γραμμάρια (g) υψηλής ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη, 12 γραμμάρια υγιεινά λίπη, περισσότερα από 3 g μυός-ανάπτυξη-τόνωση λευκίνη και περίπου 2 γραμμάρια κρεατίνης. Προσθήκη τουλάχιστον άλλα 2 γραμμάρια κρεατίνης σε μορφή συμπληρώματος να φυσήξει πραγματικά τους μυς σας προς τα πάνω.''-μεταφραση google

Τι λετε, αξιζει τον κοπο?

----------


## tolis93

> Oχι,@@ ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου και ειναι και ανοστο κιολας.
> 
> Απλα περιεχει καζεινη που ειναι πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης και πολλοι νομιζουν οτι λογω αυτου δεν καταβολιζουν στον υπνο...


12 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100 δε τα λες κ λιγα....

----------


## Αντωνης

Σιγουρα οχι αρκετα για να με πεισουν να φαω αυτο το σιχαμα....Αφου μπορω να παρω 31 με 10 μπουκιες(100γρ.) κοτοπουλο :03. Thumb up: (ενα απ τα πολλα παραδειγματα)

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Σιγουρα οχι αρκετα για να με πεισουν να φαω αυτο το σιχαμα....Αφου μπορω να παρω 31 με 10 μπουκιες(100γρ.) κοτοπουλο(ενα απ τα πολλα παραδειγματα)


Eπιπλεον η ποσοτητα κρεατινης που εχουν τα τροφιμα (οπως το κοτοπουλο που ανεφερες) ειναι αρκετη για να γινει τιποτα καλο η απλα υπαρχει ελαχιστα?

(Αλλα γιατι σιχαμα οι ρεγγες? Ειχα μυρισει κατι καπνιστες και τις εβλεπα ετσι ξεροκαμμενες και λαχταρουσα να δοκιμασω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω φαει οποτε εσεις ξερετε καλυτερα :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Αντωνης

> Eπιπλεον η ποσοτητα κρεατινης που εχουν τα τροφιμα (οπως το κοτοπουλο που ανεφερες) ειναι αρκετη για να γινει τιποτα καλο η απλα υπαρχει ελαχιστα?
> 
> (Αλλα γιατι σιχαμα οι ρεγγες? Ειχα μυρισει κατι καπνιστες και τις εβλεπα ετσι ξεροκαμμενες και λαχταρουσα να δοκιμασω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να εχω φαει οποτε εσεις ξερετε καλυτερα)


Για το cottage μιλησα,οχι για την ρεγγα...

Παντως δεν αξιζει να χαλασεις τα κερατα σου για την κρεατινη της ρεγγας καθε μερα,αν θα την παρεις για αυτο....
Παρε ενα συμπληρωμα,πολυ πιο φθηνα θα σου βγει

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Για το cottage μιλησα,οχι για την ρεγγα...
> 
> Παντως δεν αξιζει να χαλασεις τα κερατα σου για την κρεατινη της ρεγγας καθε μερα,αν θα την παρεις για αυτο....
> Παρε ενα συμπληρωμα,πολυ πιο φθηνα θα σου βγει


Nαι αλλα αν δεν θες ή δεν μπορεις να παρεις συμπληρωμα πιστευεις εχει νοημα αυτη η ποσοτητα κρεατινης?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Αντωνης

> Nαι αλλα αν δεν θες ή δεν μπορεις να παρεις συμπληρωμα πιστευεις εχει νοημα αυτη η ποσοτητα κρεατινης?
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Κοιτα δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο κρεατινη,αλλα νομιζω οτι απο 5γρ. την μερα και πανω γινεται κατι....Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Κοιτα δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο κρεατινη,αλλα νομιζω οτι απο 5γρ. την μερα και πανω γινεται κατι....Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος


α, οκ. Θα ψαξω να δω και αν υπαρχουν αλλες τροφες να περιεχουν και αυτες κατι απο κρεατινη, για να ....συμπληρωθουν τα 5 γρ...

Κοιτα ομως τι κανουμε με το που ακουσουμε για φαγητο που περιεχει εστω και λιγο απο κατι καλο. Κανουμε λες και βρηκαμε τη χαμενη συνταγη του ογκου! (χαχα, γιαμενα το λεω :01. Razz: )

----------


## DimitrisT

Απορια : Καποιος που ειναι σε κετωση για πρωτη φορα, ειναι απαραιτητο το refeed μια φορα τη βδομαδα η καλυτερα να γινει αργοτερα;

----------


## thegravijia

> Απορια : Καποιος που ειναι σε κετωση για πρωτη φορα, ειναι απαραιτητο το refeed μια φορα τη βδομαδα η καλυτερα να γινει αργοτερα;


 γιατι θα αντεξεις χωρις ?
ο παλουμπος λεει οταν ξεκινας την διαΙτα το πρωτο ρεΙφιφι να γινει μετα απο 14 μερες αλλα απο κει κ υτερα κανονικα ανα βδομαΔΑ

----------


## DimitrisT

> γιατι θα αντεξεις χωρις ?
> ο παλουμπος λεει οταν ξεκινας την διαΙτα το πρωτο ρεΙφιφι να γινει μετα απο 14 μερες αλλα απο κει κ υτερα κανονικα ανα βδομαΔΑ


Ωραια το 'χω  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ευχαριστω!

Υ.Γ. Αν το refeed συμπιπτει με ημερα προπονησης υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα;

----------


## thegravijia

> Ωραια το 'χω 
> Ευχαριστω!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν το refeed συμπιπτει με ημερα προπονησης υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα;


να σε πω ιδεα δεν εχω 
αλλα τετοιες λεπτομεριες εγω ουτε καν κοιταω
υποθετω πως οχι

----------


## venom1987

παιδια για πειτε μ κανω διατροφη για γραμμωση . γυμναζομαι 2 με 3ς την βδομαδα και 3ς μερες πολεμικες τεχνες 
μια εβδομαδια ειναι η εξης:

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ
Πρωινό:
1 ποτήρι γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών ,4 – 5 μπισκότα ολικής αλέσεως
Δεκατιανό:
1 τοστ με 1 φ.γαλοπούλα ,1 φ.τυρί ,1 ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
Μεσημεριανό:
1 σαλάτα μαρούλι κομμένο στο χέρι ,2 κ.γ.ελαιόλαδο ,άφθονο λεμόνι ή ξύδι , ½ ντομάτα ,1 κομμάτι στήθος κοτόπουλο ψητό
Απογευματινό: 
1 σκουπ πρωτείνη ,300 – 350 γρ.νερό ,1 μπάρα δημητριακών ολικής αλέσεως
Βραδινό:
1 ομέλετα με 4 – 5 ασπράδια ,ελάχιστες σταγόνες εβαπορέ ,1 λουκάνικο γαλοπούλας ή κοτόπουλου , ½ ντομάτα ,1 κ.γ.ελαιόλαδο

ΤΡΙΤΗ
Πρωινό:
¾ της κούπας γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών ,2 χούφτες δημητριακών ολικής αλέσεως , 1 κ.γ.μέλι ,1 κ.γ.καρύδια
Δεκατιανό:
1 μπαγκέτα ολικής αλέσεως (αφαιρείς την ψύχα) με 1 τόνο μικρό ,μαρούλι ,2 κ.γ.καλαμπόκι 
Μεσημεριανό:
2 κ.σ.ρύζι , ½ ντομάτα ,2 ασπράδια αυγών βραστά ,1 μπριζόλα χοιρινή ψητή , δεν τρως το λίπος
Απογευματινό:
1 σκουπ πρωτείνη ,300 – 350 γρ.νερό ,1 φρούτο της αρεσκείας σου
Βραδινό:
1 ντάκο με 1 μικρή ντομάτα τριμμένη ,2 κ.γ.ελαιόλαδο ,2 κ.σ.cottage ,3 καλαμάκια χοιρινά ψητά (δεν τρως το λίπος)

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ
Πρωινό:
1 ποτήρι γάλα χαμηλών λιπάρων ,3 φ.ψωμί του τοστ ολικής αλέσεως με μαρμελάδα (τόση όσο να αλοιφτούν οι φέτες)
Δεκατιανό:
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης ,2 τριγωνάκια la vache τυρί ,1 ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
Μεσημεριανό:
1 πιάτο φασολάκια ,2 κομμάτια φέτα σε μέγεθος σπιρτόκουτου ,1 λουκάνικο γααλοπούλας ή κοτόπουλου βραστό
Απογευματινό:
1 σκουπ πρωτείνης ,300 – 350 γρ.νερό ,10 αμύγδαλα 
Βραδινό:
1 τόνο σε λάδι καλά στραγγισμένο ,1 σαλάτα μαρούλι κομμένο στο χέρι ,2 κ.γ.ελαιόλαδο ,άφθονο λεμόνι


ΠΕΜΠΤΗ
Πρωινό:
1 ποτήρι γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών ,3 φ.ψωμί του τοστ ολικής αλέσεως με ταχίνι και μέλι τόσο όσο να αλοιφτούν οι φέτες 
Δεκατιανό:
1 φρουτοσαλάτα με φρούτα της αρεσκείας σου
Μεσημεριανό:
2 βραστές πατάτες κομμένες ,1 μικρή ντομάτα ,2 κ.γ.ελαιόλαδο ,ξύδι ,3 μπιφτέκια ψητά
Απογευματινό:
1 γιαούρτι χαμηλών λιπαρών ,2 κ.γ.μαρμελάδα
Βραδινό:
1 πίτα αλλάδωτη ψητή ,3 μπιφτέκια ,1 ντομάτα κομμένη στα 4 ,1 κομμάτι φέτα σε μέγεθος σπιρτόκουτου

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ
Πρωινό:
¾ της κούπας γάλα ,2 χούφτες δημητριακών ολικής αλέσεως
Δεκατιανό:
1 αραβική με 1 λουκάνικο γαλοπούλας ή κοτόπουλου ,2 κ.σ.cottage ,ντομάτα , 1 μικρό χυμό
Μεσημεριανό:
1 τόνο σε λάδι (καλά στραγγισμένο) 4 κ.σ.καλαμπόκι ,2 κ.σ.ρύζι ,άφθονο λεμόνι
Απογευματινό:
1 σκουπ πρωτείνης ,300 – 350 γρ.νερό ,1 μπάρα δημητριακών ολικής αλέσεως
Βραδινό:
1 σαλάτα μαρούλι κομμένο στο χέρι ,1 κομμάτι στήθος κοτόπουλο ψητό κομμένο κυβάκια , ½ ντομάτα ,αγγούρι ,2 κ.σ.cottage ,1 αυγό βραστό μόνο το ασπράδι ,2 κ.γ.ελαιόλαδο

πως σας φαινεται ??? πειτε μ την γνωμη σας. θελω να στεγνωσω τελειως ειμαι 1,78 με  68-70 κιλα και περιπου 13-14% λιπος και θελω να παω στο 10%

----------


## DimitrisT

> να σε πω ιδεα δεν εχω 
> αλλα τετοιες λεπτομεριες εγω ουτε καν κοιταω
> υποθετω πως οχι


Ενταξει καταλαβα!
Να 'σαι καλα!  :01. Smile:

----------


## the_trooper

Tι κάνετε όταν νιώθετε ότι η διατροφή σας κουράζει; Τελευταία δεν μπορώ να την τηρήσω με τίποτα, κάτι τα 12ωρα στη δουλειά, κάτι τρεξίματα κλπ με κάνουν να τρώω ότι βρίσκω μπροστά μου σε άσχετες ώρες (πχ στο σχόλασμα μας έφερε το αφεντικό παγωτό και του άλλαξα τα φώτα). Απ' όταν ξεκίνησα διατροφικό πλάνο (1,5 χρόνο περίπου) δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο, πάντα τηρούσα τη διατροφή μου με 1 cheat σε λογικά πλάισια ανα κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (1-2-3 βδομάδες, ανάλογα).

Σκέφτομαι να με αφήσω λάσκα για 4-5 μέρες μπας ηρεμήσω και μετά να ξεκινήσω πάλι, να κάνω και ένα ωραίο log και βλέπουμε.

----------


## thegravijia

> Tι κάνετε όταν νιώθετε ότι η διατροφή σας κουράζει; Τελευταία δεν μπορώ να την τηρήσω με τίποτα, κάτι τα 12ωρα στη δουλειά, κάτι τρεξίματα κλπ με κάνουν να τρώω ότι βρίσκω μπροστά μου σε άσχετες ώρες (πχ στο σχόλασμα μας έφερε το αφεντικό παγωτό και του άλλαξα τα φώτα). Απ' όταν ξεκίνησα διατροφικό πλάνο (1,5 χρόνο περίπου) δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι τέτοιο, πάντα τηρούσα τη διατροφή μου με 1 cheat σε λογικά πλάισια ανα κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (1-2-3 βδομάδες, ανάλογα).
> 
> *Σκέφτομαι να με αφήσω λάσκα για 4-5 μέρες μπας ηρεμήσω και μετά να ξεκινήσω πάλι, να κάνω και ένα ωραίο log και βλέπουμε*.


  :03. Thumb up: 
επισης μπεκα στις συνταγες να δεις καμια νεα ιδεα γιατι τα ιδια και τα ιδια δε λεει συνεχεια

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> παιδια για πειτε μ κανω διατροφη για γραμμωση . γυμναζομαι 2 με 3ς την βδομαδα και 3ς μερες πολεμικες τεχνες 
> μια εβδομαδια ειναι η εξης:
> 
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ
> Πρωινό:
> 1 ποτήρι γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών ,4 – 5 μπισκότα ολικής αλέσεως
> Δεκατιανό:
> 1 τοστ με 1 φ.γαλοπούλα ,1 φ.τυρί ,1 ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
> Μεσημεριανό:
> ...


Άνοιξε ένα δικο σου τόπικ στην ενότητα Διαρτοφή, εδώ θα χαθούν τα ποστ.

----------


## savage

> Τι ακριβως περιεχει το τυρι cottage και το προτιμανε σε διατροφες bodybuilding?





> Απλα περιεχει καζεινη που ειναι πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης και πολλοι νομιζουν οτι λογω αυτου δεν καταβολιζουν στον υπνο...


εν μερει εχει δικιο ο αντωνης. οντως το bbing ειναι γεματο μυθους αλλα αν εξαιρεσουμε το οτι ειναι ανοστο το κοτατζ εχει καποια πλεονεκτηματα.

εχει οντως καζεινη (και ελαχιστη λακτοζη) . η καζεινη δεν ειναι σε βοηθα να μην καταβολισεις στον υπνο οπως νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι.εδω εχει δικιο ο αντωνης. για ενα μεσο ανθρωπο(natural) και ειδικα στα πρωτα του βηματα στη σωματικη διαπλαση που εχει λιγη μυικη μαζα δεν προκειται να καταβολισει στον υπνο του γιατι πολυ απλα θα παρει απο αλλου το σωμα του,απο καπου που εχει περισσια.απο τους μυες (που στην ουσια ακομα δεν εχει) θα παρει? ενταξει ο κατλερ θα καταβολισει γιατι εχει τοσους πολλους που ειναι αχρηστοι και για το σωμα και ζημιογονοι για την υγεια του,ο μεσος αναγνωστης του φορουμ,ουτε καν.

αλλου ειναι τα οφελη της καζεινης.peakαρουν σε βαθος χρονου τα αμινο της σε χεση με whey(ειδικα isolate) και αυγα που πινουν/τρωνε πολλοι πριν τον υπνο και σε στιγμες μακρια απο την προπονησησ(η απο το πρωινο η γενικως απο παρατεταμενη νηστεια) αυτο ειναι καλο. δηλ ευνοει την πρωτεινοσυνθεση μας,οχι οτι εμποδιζει τον καταβολισμο μας γιατι στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει τετοιος.το να μπουκωσεις το σωμα σου με ενα σωρο αμινο απο whey(kai ειδικα isolate) τα οποια θα πικαρουν σε μιση ωρα πανω κατω απο τη στιγμη που θα τα παρεις ενω δε τα χρειαζεσαι εκεινη την ωρα σε μενα ακουγεται ψιλοκουφο.

το αλλο οφελος του κοτατζ ειναι οτι τρωγεται ευκολα (αν αρεσει η γευση σε καποιον.σε μενα ειναι οκ πχ αν και προτιμω το γιαουρτι) και δε σε φουσκωνει οσο αν ετρωγες αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης απο κρεας με σαλατα πριν τον υπνο.

επισης εχει ολα τα οφελη ενος γαλακτοκομικου(ασβεστιο,βιταμινη D).Αλλωστε δε γινεται να τρωμε μονο κρεας ολη μερα. επισης ειχε γραψει ο bane καποτε οτι ειναι απο τις τροφες με υψηλη περιεκτηκοτητα σε bcaa,πραγμα που το καθιστα καλη επιλογη και πριν την προπονηση.

κατα τα αλλα ο αντωνης εχει δικιο.αν φας 25 γραμ πρωτεινη απο κοτατζ η κοτοπουλο μικρη διαφορα θα εχει αν κανεις ολα τα αλλα σωστα.απλα καμια φορα βλεπουμε το δεντρο και χανουμε το δασος.

----------


## aepiskeptis

πολυ ωραια γραμμενο ποστ!

με δυο θεματακια 1. τα αυγα χωνευονται πιο γρηγορα, αλλα η πρωτεινη τους απορροφαται πιο αργα απ την του κοττατζ.
2. isolate-concentrate τα ιδια αμινοξεα θα δωσουν και συνεπως την ιδια ταχυτητα απορροφησης θα εχουν, απ τη στιγμη που χωνευτουν, η 2η εχει περισσοτερο υ/α και λιπος και συνεπως θα χωνευτει πιο αργα, ποσο πιο αργα?
καλη ερωτηση.

Και μια προτροπη για τελευταιο γευμα πριν το υπνο, 4 αυγα μελατα, 1κουταλια της σουπας μουρουνελαιο και κοττατζ με κανελα.

----------


## exkaliber

δυο ερωτησεις

ενα πακετο μακαρονια,το τελειωνω σε δυο δοσεις
μν ειναι υπερβολη????


τι ειναι καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιουμε για μαγειρεμα?
βουτηρο βιταμ ή μαργαρινη???

----------


## Giannistzn

> δυο ερωτησεις
> 
> ενα πακετο μακαρονια,το τελειωνω σε δυο δοσεις
> μν ειναι υπερβολη????
> 
> 
> τι ειναι καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιουμε για μαγειρεμα?
> βουτηρο βιταμ ή μαργαρινη???


Για το πρωτο, ρε συ 500γρ δεν ειναι το πακετο? Δηλαδη 250 στο γευμα, οποτε 600 γρ περιπου βρασμενα μακαρονια? Μην ειναι πολλα?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kostas95

> εν μερει εχει δικιο ο αντωνης. οντως το bbing ειναι γεματο μυθους αλλα αν εξαιρεσουμε το οτι ειναι ανοστο το κοτατζ εχει καποια πλεονεκτηματα.
> 
> εχει οντως καζεινη (και ελαχιστη λακτοζη) . η καζεινη δεν ειναι σε βοηθα να μην καταβολισεις στον υπνο οπως νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι.εδω εχει δικιο ο αντωνης. για ενα μεσο ανθρωπο(natural) και ειδικα στα πρωτα του βηματα στη σωματικη διαπλαση που εχει λιγη μυικη μαζα δεν προκειται να καταβολισει στον υπνο του γιατι πολυ απλα θα παρει απο αλλου το σωμα του,απο καπου που εχει περισσια.απο τους μυες (που στην ουσια ακομα δεν εχει) θα παρει? ενταξει ο κατλερ θα καταβολισει γιατι εχει τοσους πολλους που ειναι αχρηστοι και για το σωμα και ζημιογονοι για την υγεια του,ο μεσος αναγνωστης του φορουμ,ουτε καν.
> 
> αλλου ειναι τα οφελη της καζεινης.peakαρουν σε βαθος χρονου τα αμινο της σε χεση με whey(ειδικα isolate) και αυγα που πινουν/τρωνε πολλοι πριν τον υπνο και σε στιγμες μακρια απο την προπονησησ(η απο το πρωινο η γενικως απο παρατεταμενη νηστεια) αυτο ειναι καλο. δηλ ευνοει την πρωτεινοσυνθεση μας,οχι οτι εμποδιζει τον καταβολισμο μας γιατι στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει τετοιος.το να μπουκωσεις το σωμα σου με ενα σωρο αμινο απο whey(kai ειδικα isolate) τα οποια θα πικαρουν σε μιση ωρα πανω κατω απο τη στιγμη που θα τα παρεις ενω δε τα χρειαζεσαι εκεινη την ωρα σε μενα ακουγεται ψιλοκουφο.
> 
> το αλλο οφελος του κοτατζ ειναι οτι τρωγεται ευκολα (αν αρεσει η γευση σε καποιον.σε μενα ειναι οκ πχ αν και προτιμω το γιαουρτι) και δε σε φουσκωνει οσο αν ετρωγες αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης απο κρεας με σαλατα πριν τον υπνο.
> 
> επισης εχει ολα τα οφελη ενος γαλακτοκομικου(ασβεστιο,βιταμινη D).Αλλωστε δε γινεται να τρωμε μονο κρεας ολη μερα. επισης ειχε γραψει ο bane καποτε οτι ειναι απο τις τροφες με υψηλη περιεκτηκοτητα σε bcaa,πραγμα που το καθιστα καλη επιλογη και πριν την προπονηση.
> ...


 εγω παντως δεν το θεωρω ανοστο το κοτατζ μου αρεσει πολυ η γευση του :01. Razz:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> δυο ερωτησεις
> 
> ενα πακετο μακαρονια,το τελειωνω σε δυο δοσεις
> μν ειναι υπερβολη????
> 
> 
> τι ειναι καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιουμε για μαγειρεμα?
> βουτηρο βιταμ ή μαργαρινη???


Για τηγανισμα ελαιολαδο.
Για ολα τα αλλα νομιζω το *ζωικο* βουτηρο ειναι πιο υγειινο!

----------


## exkaliber

> Για το πρωτο, ρε συ 500γρ δεν ειναι το πακετο? Δηλαδη 250 στο γευμα, οποτε 600 γρ περιπου βρασμενα μακαρονια? Μην ειναι πολλα?


δεν ξερω ρε αν ειναι πολλα
αυτο ρωταω  :01. Mr. Green: 
τι 250 γρ ειναι 600γρ βρασμενα?? 
τι ειναι αυτο? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## magavaTOUT

το βραδυ(20.00+) "κανει" να τρωμε υδατανθρακες? πχ δημητριακα ολικης. Αν οχι γιατι ?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> το βραδυ(20.00+) "κανει" να τρωμε υδατανθρακες? πχ δημητριακα ολικης. Αν οχι γιατι ?


Kατι λενε οτι οι υδατανθρακες το βραδυ αυξανουν την ινσουλινη, οποτε οταν κοιμασαι αυτη εμποδιζει την αυξητικη ορμονη που κανονικα επρεπε να εκκριθει, και ετσι παχαινεις(γιατι η ινσουλινη παχαινει αλλα ειναι μια απτις αναβολικες ορμονες του σωματος).
Γιαυτο αλλα καποιοι πιστευουν οτι δεν πειραζει και τοσο

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> δεν ξερω ρε αν ειναι πολλα
> αυτο ρωταω 
> τι 250 γρ ειναι 600γρ βρασμενα?? 
> τι ειναι αυτο?


Βούτυρα βλέπω,
μισό πακέτο μακαρόνια βλέπω,
ε ρε πείνες που πέφτουν καλοκαιριάτικα,
στον όγκο πρέπει να είσαι ε?  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast: 




> το βραδυ(20.00+) "κανει" να τρωμε υδατανθρακες? πχ δημητριακα ολικης. Αν οχι γιατι ?


Αν δεν ξεπερνάς της θερμίδες σου ημερησίως δεν έχεις πρόβλημα,

εγώ προσωπικά μόνο ρύζι ή πατάτα τρώω εκείνες της ώρες.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Βούτυρα βλέπω,
> μισό πακέτο μακαρόνια βλέπω,
> ε ρε πείνες που πέφτουν καλοκαιριάτικα,
> στον όγκο πρέπει να είσαι ε?


Και παλι ομως, και στον ογκο να ειναι πολυ μου φαινεται εμενα  :01. Razz: 

Οταν λες μισο πακετο τη φορα, εννοεις μισο πακετο στο γευμα? Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι εχεις 200γρ καθαρο υδ/κα στο γευμα.

Eρωτηση, για ψητη περκα που εψαχνα, εχει ανα 100γρ (ψημενου) 25π / 1,2λ στο περιπου? Ξερει κανεις?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Που αποσκοπουν τα συχνα γευματα στο bodybuilding?

----------


## beefmeup

> Που αποσκοπουν τα συχνα γευματα στο bodybuilding?


υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα με αυτο.
κ με το τι γινεται αν κανεις λιγοτερα γευματα.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα με αυτο.
> κ με το τι γινεται αν κανεις λιγοτερα γευματα.


Διαβασα ενα αρθρο που υπαρχει στο site αλλα δεν λεει γιατι νομιζω, αυτο θελω να ψαξω :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> Διαβασα ενα αρθρο που υπαρχει στο site αλλα δεν λεει γιατι νομιζω, αυτο θελω να ψαξω


ε κ γιατι δεν το "ψαχνεις" εδω 
*3 Γευματα Vs 6 Γευματα 				*


που υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

> στον όγκο πρέπει να είσαι ε?


ειμαι λιχουδης
το παραδεχομαι  :01. Mr. Green: 






> Και παλι ομως, και στον ογκο να ειναι πολυ μου φαινεται εμενα




ναι ετσι το κανω,να μν πλενω και ξαναπλενω 
ρε συ αυτο που ειπες οτι  τα 250 γρ βρασμενα ειναι 600...τι εννοας?
μαζευουν νερο :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## pan0z

> ειμαι λιχουδης
> το παραδεχομαι 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Οι υδατανθρακες οπως ρυζι,κριθαρι,μακαρονια οταν τους βραζεις περνουν καποια νερα και ετσι ανεβενει το βαρος τους.Αλλα αν τα ζυγιζεις πριν το βρασιμο και εχεις υπολογισει τις θερμιδες δεν εχεις θεμα.

----------


## exkaliber

> Οι υδατανθρακες οπως ρυζι,κριθαρι,μακαρονια οταν τους βραζεις περνουν καποια νερα και ετσι ανεβενει το βαρος τους.Αλλα αν τα ζυγιζεις πριν το βρασιμο και εχεις υπολογισει τις θερμιδες δεν εχεις θεμα.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Οι υδατανθρακες οπως ρυζι,κριθαρι,μακαρονια οταν τους βραζεις περνουν καποια νερα και ετσι ανεβενει το βαρος τους.Αλλα αν τα ζυγιζεις πριν το βρασιμο και εχεις υπολογισει τις θερμιδες δεν εχεις θεμα.



Με αφορμή αυτό θα ήθελα να πω πως το σωστο είναι να ζυγίζουμε και να υπολογίζουμε τον υδατανθρακα οταν είναι ωμά τα δημητριακά και όσπρια. Σε αντίθεση με τα κρατικά και ψαρικά, τα ζυγίζουμε ψημένα.

----------


## tolis93

ερωτηση.με 2600 θερμιδες ημερησιως οι υδατανθρακες πρεπει να ναι 1300 δηλαδη 325 γρμ υδατανθρακα?(με βαση το 50-30-20) σα πολλα δεν ειναι?εγω ειμαι 220 τη μερα το μαξ...

----------


## NASSER

> ερωτηση.με 2600 θερμιδες ημερησιως οι υδατανθρακες πρεπει να ναι 1300 δηλαδη 325 γρμ υδατανθρακα?(με βαση το 50-30-20) σα πολλα δεν ειναι?εγω ειμαι 220 τη μερα το μαξ...



Το πολύ ή λίγο είναι ανάλογο με το σωματικό σου βάρος. Ποσα κιλά είναι και τι σωματικό λίπος έχεις?

----------


## tolis93

> Το πολύ ή λίγο είναι ανάλογο με το σωματικό σου βάρος. Ποσα κιλά είναι και τι σωματικό λίπος έχεις?


77 κιλα με ποσοστο λιπους 8-10% και υψος 1,92.18 ετων.γυμναστικη 6 φορες τη βδομαδα με βαρη

----------


## NASSER

> 77 κιλα με ποσοστο λιπους 8-10% και υψος 1,92.18 ετων.γυμναστικη 6 φορες τη βδομαδα με βαρη



Για το ύψος σου είσαι πολύ αδύνατος και καλό είναι να φας παραπάν. Δηλαδη η ποσότητα των 2600 θερμίδων είναι μια καλή αρχή. 
Στη γυμναστική αν θες να κάνεις κάθε μέρα καλό είναι κάθε μέρα να έχεια απο μια μυική ομάδα και να μην κάνεις μια μυική ομάδα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα.

----------


## tolis93

> Για το ύψος σου είσαι πολύ αδύνατος και καλό είναι να φας παραπάν. Δηλαδη η ποσότητα των 2600 θερμίδων είναι μια καλή αρχή. 
> Στη γυμναστική αν θες να κάνεις κάθε μέρα καλό είναι κάθε μέρα να έχεια απο μια μυική ομάδα και να μην κάνεις μια μυική ομάδα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα.


 αυτο ακριβως κανω.ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.οποτε απο υδαναθρακα να παω καπου στα 250-280?συγνωμη για το πρηξιμο

----------


## NASSER

> αυτο ακριβως κανω.ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.οποτε απο υδαναθρακα να παω καπου στα 250-280?συγνωμη για το πρηξιμο


Θα ανεβάζεις σταδιακά τον υδατάνθρακα ώσπου να φτάσεις στο σημείο που θέλεις. Αν βλέπεις πως πας να λιπώσεις, απλά το χαμηλώνει πάλι. Ολο αυτο θέλει αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα για να αποδόσει σωστα. Ισως και ένα δίμηνο. Αναλογα με το μεταβολισμό του καθένα.

----------


## tolis93

> Θα ανεβάζεις σταδιακά τον υδατάνθρακα ώσπου να φτάσεις στο σημείο που θέλεις. Αν βλέπεις πως πας να λιπώσεις, απλά το χαμηλώνει πάλι. Ολο αυτο θέλει αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα για να αποδόσει σωστα. Ισως και ένα δίμηνο. Αναλογα με το μεταβολισμό του καθένα.


ευχαριστω

----------


## Giannistzn

> Αν δεν ξεπερνάς τα λιπαρά που πρέπει να παίρνεις την ημέρα,
> τότε βάλε 3 κουταλιές λάδι,
> είναι καλύτερα από το να ανεβάσεις το ταχίνι.


To μετεφερα εδω αν το δεις, γιατι εκει θα ειμαστε οφφ μιας και μιλαμε για διατροφη.

Λιπαρα εχω γυρω στα 120 γρ ημερησιως, καμια 140αρα πρωτεΐνη και περιπου 100 - 120 υδ/κα. Νομιζω ειμαι καλα δεν τα θεωρω υπερβολικα. Παιζω περιπου στις 5-6 κ.σ. λαδι και τα υπολοιπα απο ταχινι - κροκους (ξηροκαρπια δεν μπορω). 

Πως σου φαινεται?

----------


## nopantas

παιδια εχω ενα θεματακι με το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα...ειμαι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης γενικα αρκετα υποθερμιδικα με πολυ αεροβιο...μολις λοιπον τελειωνω προπονηση πινω μεταπροπονητικο whey με νερο και οταν εχω μεγαλες μυικες ομαδες και μαλτο...μετα απο μια ωρα λοιπον ακολουθει στερεο γευμα...ελα ομως που δν εχω καθολου ορεξη..ακομα κι οταν δν πινω μαλτο ορεξη γιοκ...τι πιστευετε πρεπει να κανω?να τρωω οπως και να χει ή να περιμενω να πεινασω και μετα??

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> παιδια εχω ενα θεματακι με το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα...ειμαι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης γενικα αρκετα υποθερμιδικα με πολυ αεροβιο...μολις λοιπον τελειωνω προπονηση πινω μεταπροπονητικο whey με νερο και οταν εχω μεγαλες μυικες ομαδες και μαλτο...μετα απο μια ωρα λοιπον ακολουθει στερεο γευμα...ελα ομως που δν εχω καθολου ορεξη..ακομα κι οταν δν πινω μαλτο ορεξη γιοκ...τι πιστευετε πρεπει να κανω?να τρωω οπως και να χει ή να περιμενω να πεινασω και μετα??


Μην ζορίζεσαι αν δεν μπορείς να ο φας με τίποτα,
μήπως το έχεις βαρεθεί και λόγω ζέστης 'ερχεται αυτό το αποτέλεσμα?

----------


## nopantas

> Μην ζορίζεσαι αν δεν μπορείς να ο φας με τίποτα,
> μήπως το έχεις βαρεθεί και λόγω ζέστης 'ερχεται αυτό το αποτέλεσμα?



κοιτα δν ζοριζομαι κιολας για να πω την αληθεια,αλλα δν τρωω κ με την τρελη ορεξη..οσο για ζεστη ειμαι γερμανια τωρα κ εχει κ δροσουλα..εχουμε πηξει στη βροχη... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> κοιτα δν ζοριζομαι κιολας για να πω την αληθεια,αλλα δν τρωω κ με την τρελη ορεξη..οσο για ζεστη ειμαι γερμανια τωρα κ εχει κ δροσουλα..εχουμε πηξει στη βροχη...


Τι ώρα τρως με το ζόρι?

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλουτσικος, τσεκαρε μια πιο πανω και το ποστ μου οταν μπορεσεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## nopantas

> Τι ώρα τρως με το ζόρι?


κοιτα προπονηση τελειωνω συνηθως 7-7:30 πινω την γουει και το απο κει κ περα κανω το στερεο μεταπροπονητικο στις 8:30 (στηθος κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι ή σολωμο ή τονο ή ψαρι στο φουρνο με μπολικη πρασιναδα και μια κουταλια σουπας λαδι) και στις 11:30 το τελευταιο (πλεον γουει με νερο κ αμυγδαλα) και υπνος..

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> κοιτα προπονηση τελειωνω συνηθως 7-7:30 πινω την γουει και το απο κει κ περα κανω το στερεο μεταπροπονητικο στις 8:30 (στηθος κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι ή σολωμο ή τονο ή ψαρι στο φουρνο με μπολικη πρασιναδα και μια κουταλια σουπας λαδι) και στις 11:30 το τελευταιο (πλεον γουει με νερο κ αμυγδαλα) και υπνος..


Γιατι δεν τρως το στερεο μετα την προπονηση?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> To μετεφερα εδω αν το δεις, γιατι εκει θα ειμαστε οφφ μιας και μιλαμε για διατροφη.
> 
> Λιπαρα εχω γυρω στα 120 γρ ημερησιως, καμια 140αρα πρωτεΐνη και περιπου 100 - 120 υδ/κα. Νομιζω ειμαι καλα δεν τα θεωρω υπερβολικα. Παιζω περιπου στις 5-6 κ.σ. λαδι και τα υπολοιπα απο ταχινι - κροκους (ξηροκαρπια δεν μπορω). 
> 
> Πως σου φαινεται?


Σόρρυ φίλος αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω,
δεν μετράω θερμίδες και τέτοια,
μόνο πρωτεΐνη μετράω και όλα τα άλλα με το μάτι ανάλογα με τον στόχο μου.




> κοιτα προπονηση τελειωνω συνηθως 7-7:30 πινω την γουει και το απο κει κ περα κανω το στερεο μεταπροπονητικο στις 8:30 (στηθος κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι ή σολωμο ή τονο ή ψαρι στο φουρνο με μπολικη πρασιναδα και μια κουταλια σουπας λαδι) και στις 11:30 το τελευταιο (πλεον γουει με νερο κ αμυγδαλα) και υπνος..


Aπό την στιγμή που πίνεις whey μετά την προπόνηση και στις 9 να φας δεν πειράζει,

δεν θα σου συνιστούσα μοσχάρι και τόνο για το βράδυ,
είναι σκληρή τροφή και το στομάχι θα κάνει περισσότερη ώρα για να τα χωνέψει,

whey με νερό και αμύγδαλα δεν λέει και πολύ,
πιέστην με γάλα για πιο αργεί απορρόφηση,
για να έχεις αρκετή ώρα αμινοξέα στον ύπνο σου.

----------


## exkaliber

εχετε δει την διαφημηση που λεει 4λιτρα γαλα ανα κιλο γιαουρτι?
πως γινεται αυτο?
μου θυμιζει λιγο το 1 μυικο κιλο = 7κιλα 
 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> εχετε δει την διαφημηση που λεει 4λιτρα γαλα ανα κιλο γιαουρτι?
> πως γινεται αυτο?
> μου θυμιζει λιγο το 1 μυικο κιλο = 7κιλα


εχεις δικιο.
Κοιτα, ή το γαλα που λεει ειναι αραιωμενο με νερο
Ή το γιαουρτι ειναι πολυ πηκτο
Χεχε

----------


## nopantas

> Γιατι δεν τρως το στερεο μετα την προπονηση?


ε αφου την πηρα που την πηρα να μην την πιω??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αλλωστε και με γευση σοκολατιτσα ξεχνιεμαι λιγο για να μην βουτηξω στα κανονικα γλυκα..ειναι μια μικρη απολαυση για μενα μεσα στη μερα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nopantas

> whey με νερό και αμύγδαλα δεν λέει και πολύ,
> πιέστην με γάλα για πιο αργεί απορρόφηση,
> για να έχεις αρκετή ώρα αμινοξέα στον ύπνο σου.


α οκ απλα εβγαλα τα γαλακτοκομικα ετσι για τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες για να το αυστηρηνω λιγο παραπανω...λες κανα γιαουρτι καλυτερα με μισο σκουπ πχ κ κανα αμυγδαλο?η καλυτερα κοτατζ για λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> α οκ απλα εβγαλα τα γαλακτοκομικα ετσι για τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες για να το αυστηρηνω λιγο παραπανω...λες κανα *γιαουρτι* καλυτερα με μισο σκουπ πχ κ κανα αμυγδαλο?η καλυτερα κοτατζ για λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα?


Και cottage μπορείς αλλά εγώ το βραδινό μου *γιαουρτάκι* δεν το αλλάζω με τίποτα.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nopantas

εγινε thx για το χρονο σ Καλουτσικε!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγινε thx για το χρονο σ Καλουτσικε!!


Τίποτα φίλος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Σόρρυ φίλος αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω,
> δεν μετράω θερμίδες και τέτοια,
> μόνο πρωτεΐνη μετράω και όλα τα άλλα με το μάτι ανάλογα με τον στόχο μου.
> 
> 
> 
> Aπό την στιγμή που πίνεις whey μετά την προπόνηση και στις 9 να φας δεν πειράζει,
> 
> δεν θα σου συνιστούσα μοσχάρι και τόνο για το βράδυ,
> ...


Οκ ρε συ, ευχαριστω οπως και να εχει.

----------


## AIKO1995

paides egw pou arxizo tora ti mou protinete na trw :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε απαχα μερη απο το μοσχαρι,χοιρινο και καλα ψαρια;

Απο μοσχαρι παιρνω κιλοτο ή στρογγυλο και απο χοιρινο παιρνω ψαρονεφρι.

----------


## Eddie

> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε απαχα μερη απο το μοσχαρι,χοιρινο και καλα ψαρια;
> 
> Απο μοσχαρι παιρνω κιλοτο ή στρογγυλο και απο χοιρινο παιρνω ψαρονεφρι.


Aπο χοιρινο εισαι οκ..δε νομιζω να βρεις πιο καθαρο.Απο μοσχαρι δοκιμασε και νουα η φιλετο..αλλα το φιλετο ειναι αρκετα ακριβο.

Ψαρια..υπαρχει και κανενα κακο βασικα?Εγω προτιμω τσιπουρα,λαυρακι,σολομο,πεστροφα και τωρα που ειναι η εποχη τους παιρνω και σαρδελες και κολλιους που ειναι απιστευτο ψαρι.Πολλοι προτιμουν και βακαλαο,απλως ειναι κατεψηγμενος (λογικα)..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> paides egw pou arxizo tora ti mou protinete na trw


Φίλος διάβασε πρώτα τα 'αρθρα του φόρουμ και μετά πάλι εδώ είμαστε,
Χρήσιμα και βάσικα topics για κάθε νέο μέλος

----------


## tolis93

ερωτηση.θελω να βαλω 2-3 κιλα βαρος να παω δλδ καπου στα 80-81 κιλα ειμαι 77 τωρα.σιγουρα δε θα ναι ολα μυικα.για να βαλω πρεπει να τρωω καθαρα η ειτε καθαρα ειτε σαβουρα απλα θελει υπερθερμιδικα?τα θελω οσο πιο καθαρα γινεται.18 ετων 1,92 υψος

----------


## Eddie

> ερωτηση.θελω να βαλω 2-3 κιλα βαρος να παω δλδ καπου στα 80-81 κιλα ειμαι 77 τωρα.σιγουρα δε θα ναι ολα μυικα.για να βαλω πρεπει να τρωω καθαρα η ειτε καθαρα ειτε σαβουρα απλα θελει υπερθερμιδικα?τα θελω οσο πιο καθαρα γινεται.18 ετων 1,92 υψος


Θα τρως καθαρα εννοειται μεχρι εκει που σε παιρνει..αν βαζεις πολυ δυσκολα βαρος και βλεπεις οτι η ζυγαρια δεν ανεβαινει,τοτε και μονο τοτε θα βαλεις και λιγο βρωμια μεσα..αν και εγω παλι δε συμφωνω καθολου.

----------


## tolis93

> Θα τρως καθαρα εννοειται μεχρι εκει που σε παιρνει..αν βαζεις πολυ δυσκολα βαρος και βλεπεις οτι η ζυγαρια δεν ανεβαινει,τοτε και μονο τοτε θα βαλεις και λιγο βρωμια μεσα..αν και εγω παλι δε συμφωνω καθολου.


με το θεμα βρωμια η με το θεμα να ανεβω κιλα?

----------


## Eddie

> με το θεμα βρωμια η με το θεμα να ανεβω κιλα?


Το πρωτο φυσικα!!Κιλα..θες καμια 10αρια και βαλε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Το πρωτο φυσικα!!Κιλα..θες καμια 10αρια και βαλε


χαχαχαχ οκ thnx.ρωτησα γιατι χτες βραδυ διαβαζα κατι δημοσιευσεις διατροφολογων κ εκει π ελεγε για να παρει κανεις βαρος εβλεπα ενα ωραιο
2 γλυκα η παγωτα τη μερα
αυξημενα λιπαρα και τετοια...κ μ φανηκε κουλο

----------


## Eddie

> χαχαχαχ οκ thnx.ρωτησα γιατι χτες βραδυ διαβαζα κατι δημοσιευσεις διατροφολογων κ εκει π ελεγε για να παρει κανεις βαρος εβλεπα ενα ωραιο
> 2 γλυκα η παγωτα τη μερα
> αυξημενα λιπαρα και τετοια...κ μ φανηκε κουλο


Aυξημενα λιπαρα??Ε καλα..το μονο ευκολο!!Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις ανετα να φτασεις πολλες θερμιδες απο καθαρες τροφες.Η σαβουρα ειναι μονο για τους τερμα εκτομορφους.

----------


## tolis93

> Aυξημενα λιπαρα??Ε καλα..το μονο ευκολο!!Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις ανετα να φτασεις πολλες θερμιδες απο καθαρες τροφες.Η σαβουρα ειναι μονο για τους τερμα εκτομορφους.


σε αυτο συμφωνω και επαυξανω.ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να τρως 3 πιτες βρωμης παραπανω τη μερα?απολαυση θα το λεγα!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  η 2-3 στηθη κοτοπουλου με συν 100 γρ μακαρονια? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

> Aπο χοιρινο εισαι οκ..δε νομιζω να βρεις πιο καθαρο.Απο μοσχαρι δοκιμασε και νουα η φιλετο..αλλα το φιλετο ειναι αρκετα ακριβο.
> 
> Ψαρια..υπαρχει και κανενα κακο βασικα?Εγω προτιμω τσιπουρα,λαυρακι,σολομο,πεστροφα και τωρα που ειναι η εποχη τους παιρνω και σαρδελες και κολλιους που ειναι απιστευτο ψαρι.Πολλοι προτιμουν και βακαλαο,απλως ειναι κατεψηγμενος (λογικα)..


Φιλε ηρθα σημερα στο πατρικο για λιγες ημερες που εχω αδεια και ο πατερας μου πηρε φιλετο μοσχαρι το εβαλε σε αλουμινοχαρτο και το εψησε για 6 ωρες στους 130 βαθμους! Εγινε τοσο μαλακο που δε το πιστευα! Και πεντανοστιμο! Ποτιστηκε με τα υγρα του και εγινε μουρλια!!

Εγω το βαζω το πολυ για 45 λεπτα στους 150 σε ταψακι sanitas με νερο για να φευγει το λιπος, αλλα γινεται αρκετα σκληρο. Μη μιλησω για την επομενη ημερα που το βγαζω απο το ψυγειο! Αλλα με το νερο φευγει και το ελαχιστον λιπος που εχει! 

Λετε να το κανω ετσι οπως το εκανε και ο πατερας μου; Γινεται το ιδιο και με τα φιλετα και το ψαρονεφρι; Να τα τυλιγω σε αλουμινοχαρτο και να βαζω λιγη ριγανη και πιπερι.

----------


## Eddie

> Φιλε ηρθα σημερα στο πατρικο για λιγες ημερες που εχω αδεια και ο πατερας μου πηρε φιλετο μοσχαρι το εβαλε σε αλουμινοχαρτο και το εψησε για 6 ωρες στους 130 βαθμους! Εγινε τοσο μαλακο που δε το πιστευα! Και πεντανοστιμο! Ποτιστηκε με τα υγρα του και εγινε μουρλια!!
> 
> Εγω το βαζω το πολυ για 45 λεπτα στους 150 σε ταψακι sanitas με νερο για να φευγει το λιπος, αλλα γινεται αρκετα σκληρο. Μη μιλησω για την επομενη ημερα που το βγαζω απο το ψυγειο! Αλλα με το νερο φευγει και το ελαχιστον λιπος που εχει! 
> 
> Λετε να το κανω ετσι οπως το εκανε και ο πατερας μου; Γινεται το ιδιο και με τα φιλετα και το ψαρονεφρι; Να τα τυλιγω σε αλουμινοχαρτο και να βαζω λιγη ριγανη και πιπερι.


Ρε man,πολυ ρευμα!!!!!!!!!!θα καις 5-6 ωρες φουρνο μονο για το μοσχαρι??Εγω δε θα το κανα με τιποτα παντως.

----------


## jimmy007

> Aυξημενα λιπαρα??Ε καλα..το μονο ευκολο!!Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις ανετα να φτασεις πολλες θερμιδες απο καθαρες τροφες.Η σαβουρα ειναι μονο για τους τερμα εκτομορφους.


Βασικά εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν εξασφαλίσεις αρκετή πρωτείνη υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας και μερικά πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά, τότε απλά αρκεί να είναι υπερθερμιδική(μέχρι ένα σημείο βέβαια υπερθερμιδική).

----------


## sofos

> Ρε man,πολυ ρευμα!!!!!!!!!!θα καις 5-6 ωρες φουρνο μονο για το μοσχαρι??Εγω δε θα το κανα με τιποτα παντως.


αυτο ειναι οτι πρεπει το βαζεις στις 12 την πεφτεις για υπνο και στις 6 πριν πας στη δουλεια το χεις ετοιμο να το φας για πρωινο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## deluxe

Με τοσες ωρες ψησιμο δε χαλαει η πρωτεϊνη απο το κρεας ομως; Να μου πεις δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλη θερμοκρασια. Παντως ετσι οπως το ειδα, μαυρισε αρκετα εξωτερικα. Απο μεσα μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## Spyrous

Eιναι πρωτιμοτερο για βραδυνο 5ασπραδια και αμυγδαλα πχ η μαρουλι..ή κοταντζ σε περιοδο γραμμωσης για πρωπαντος για τον οργανισμο !!

----------


## jimmy007

[QUOTE=deluxe;409595]Με τοσες ωρες ψησιμο δε χαλαει η πρωτεϊνη απο το κρεας ομως; [QUOTE]

Μπα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Και μετουσίωση να πάθει, δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

----------


## tolis93

> Eιναι πρωτιμοτερο για βραδυνο 5ασπραδια και αμυγδαλα πχ η μαρουλι..ή κοταντζ σε περιοδο γραμμωσης για πρωπαντος για τον οργανισμο !!


σορρυ αυτο ειναι εσενα το βραδυνο σ?η 5 ασπαδια κ αμυγδαλα η μαρουλι(αερας δλδ) η ενα κοτατζ τυρι? απο ολα εγω το κοτατζ θα παιρνα(μαζι με λιγο ταμπασκο γινεται γαματο αλλα για βραδυ δν λεει)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Λετε να το κανω ετσι οπως το εκανε και ο πατερας μου; Γινεται το ιδιο και με τα φιλετα και το ψαρονεφρι; Να τα τυλιγω σε αλουμινοχαρτο και να βαζω λιγη ριγανη και πιπερι.


Γίνεται ρε συ, αλλά το κοτόπουλο και το ψαρονέφρι δεν θέλει τόση ώρα ψήσιμο.





> Ρε man,πολυ ρευμα!!!!!!!!!!θα καις 5-6 ωρες φουρνο μονο για το μοσχαρι??Εγω δε θα το κανα με τιποτα παντως.


+1

----------


## john john

γεια σας και απο εμενα,σημερα το βραδυ θα φαω σολομό με βραστα λαχανικα,η πρωτεινη που εχουν 2 κοματια σολομου ειναι επαρκη για μενα?1,88 και 90 κg

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> γεια σας και απο εμενα,σημερα το βραδυ θα φαω σολομό με βραστα λαχανικα,η πρωτεινη που εχουν 2 κοματια σολομου ειναι επαρκη για μενα?1,88 και 90 κg


Δεν γράφει πάνω στην συσκευασία τα διατροφικά στοιχεία?

----------


## gym

> Δεν γράφει πάνω στην συσκευασία τα διατροφικά στοιχεία?


ποια συσκευασια καλε?του ψαριου? :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ποια συσκευασια καλε?του ψαριου?


εγώ παίρνω ρε συ κατεψυγμένο,
και νόμιζα ότι πήρε και το παλικάρι το ίδιο. :01. Razz:

----------


## jonsboy

παιδιά είμαι 20 ετών είμαι 1.83 και ζυγίζω 66κ είμαι σχετικά αδύνατος για το ύψος μου έχω αρχίσει μια διατροφή εδώ και 4 μέρες ι οποία είναι ι εξής 08:00 5 ασπράδια αυγών κουάκερ με ελαφρύ γάλα και 1 μπανάνα + centrum 11:00 μακαρόνια ολικής 1 κονσέρβα τόνος 14:00 φιλέτο στήθος κότας και 2 πατάτες ψητές 17:00 1 μπόλ γάλα με κουάκερ.στις  18:30 πάω γυμ.19:40 στήθος κότας,1 σαλάτα μαρούλι με λάδι ξύδι λεμόνι.23:00 1 φέτα ψωμί με cottage τυρί 4% και 1 γεμάτη χούφτα αμύγδαλα. στόχος μου είναι να πάρω όγκο χωρίς να αυξήσω λίπος. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι βαρετή επιδή είναι κάθε μέρα ίδια,έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι διαφορετικό, ή να αλλάξετε κάτι που δεν σας άρεσε? ολες οι γνώμες δεκτές.(την διατροφή την επέλεξα απο 2 διαφορετικά προγράμματα και εχω κάνει καποιες αλλαγες)

----------


## listen your body

> παιδιά είμαι 20 ετών είμαι 1.83 και ζυγίζω 66κ είμαι σχετικά αδύνατος για το ύψος μου έχω αρχίσει μια διατροφή εδώ και 4 μέρες ι οποία είναι ι εξής 08:00 5 ασπράδια αυγών κουάκερ με ελαφρύ γάλα και 1 μπανάνα + centrum 11:00 μακαρόνια ολικής 1 κονσέρβα τόνος 14:00 φιλέτο στήθος κότας και 2 πατάτες ψητές 17:00 1 μπόλ γάλα με κουάκερ.στις  18:30 πάω γυμ.19:40 στήθος κότας,1 σαλάτα μαρούλι με λάδι ξύδι λεμόνι.23:00 1 φέτα ψωμί με cottage τυρί 4% και 1 γεμάτη χούφτα αμύγδαλα. στόχος μου είναι να πάρω όγκο χωρίς να αυξήσω λίπος. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι βαρετή επιδή είναι κάθε μέρα ίδια,έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι διαφορετικό, ή να αλλάξετε κάτι που δεν σας άρεσε? ολες οι γνώμες δεκτές.(την διατροφή την επέλεξα απο 2 διαφορετικά προγράμματα και εχω κάνει καποιες αλλαγες)


  Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δεν αυξήσεις το λίπος σου μια φορά, ούτε τον μυικό σου ιστό θα καταφέρεις να αυξήσεις ουσιαστικά...Ειδικά εσύ που είσαι τόσο κάτω στα κιλά φίλε μου....

----------


## giannis64

πολύς λόγος έχει γίνει ιδιαίτερα  στο φόρουμ, για το θέμα απορρόφησης της πρωτεΐνης από τον οργανισμό, τον τρόπο λήψης της, αλλά και την ποιότητα της πρωτεΐνης που θα πρέπει να διαλέγουμε ανάλογα την ώρα που θα την λάβουμε.

θα ήθελα να δω και κάποια στιγμή κάποιο ανάλογο θέμα για τους υδατάνθρακες, μιας και αυτοί είναι που κατά κύριο λόγο καθορίζουν την γράμμωση η τον όγκο, αλλά και την ποιότητα.

----------


## tolis93

> πολύς λόγος έχει γίνει ιδιαίτερα  στο φόρουμ, για το θέμα απορρόφησης της πρωτεΐνης από τον οργανισμό, τον τρόπο λήψης της, αλλά και την ποιότητα της πρωτεΐνης που θα πρέπει να διαλέγουμε ανάλογα την ώρα που θα την λάβουμε.
> 
> θα ήθελα να δω και κάποια στιγμή κάποιο ανάλογο θέμα για τους υδατάνθρακες, μιας και αυτοί είναι που κατά κύριο λόγο καθορίζουν την γράμμωση η τον όγκο, αλλά και την ποιότητα.


+1 για πρωτεινες ξερουμε τα περισσοτερα.τι παιζει με τον υδατανθρακα?

----------


## tolis93

μια αποροια ετσι οπως κοιτουσα τα παγωτα απο διατροφικα συστατικα κτλπ(αν δν εχει δουλεια ο ανθρωπος...)επεσα πανω σε αυτα εδω 

http://www.loveicecream.com/gr_el/pr...7/default.aspx
αν απαγορευεται να βαζουμε τετοιου ειδους link πειτε μ να σβησω το παραπανω σχολιο.τελος παντων μ φανηκε πολυ οκ για παγωτο.μπορουμε να καταναλωνουμε κανα τετοιο αντι για γαλα ξερω γω η κανα γιαουρτι?οχι σε καθημερινη βαση σαφως...

----------


## Αντωνης

> μια αποροια ετσι οπως κοιτουσα τα παγωτα απο διατροφικα συστατικα κτλπ(αν δν εχει δουλεια ο ανθρωπος...)επεσα πανω σε αυτα εδω 
> 
> http://www.loveicecream.com/gr_el/pr...7/default.aspx
> αν απαγορευεται να βαζουμε τετοιου ειδους link πειτε μ να σβησω το παραπανω σχολιο.τελος παντων μ φανηκε πολυ οκ για παγωτο.μπορουμε να καταναλωνουμε κανα τετοιο αντι για γαλα ξερω γω η κανα γιαουρτι?οχι σε καθημερινη βαση σαφως...


Τι εννοεις αντι για γαλα η' γιαουρτι?Σαφεστατα σαν αντικαταστατο αυτων οχι,αφου τα προηγουμενα εχουν πολυ περισσοτερες πρωτεινες απ αυτο(αυτο 1,5 γραμμαριο εχει ολο κ ολο :02. Shock: ),και μαλιστα βιολογικης αξιας,συν το ασβεστιο και τις οποιες βιταμινες.

Αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου δεν τρεχει κατι αν το τρως για γευστικη απολαυση,εξαλλου 70 θερμιδες εχει ολες κ ολες,εκτος και αν εισαι σε αυστηρη διαιτα...

----------


## tolis93

> Τι εννοεις αντι για γαλα η' γιαουρτι?Σαφεστατα σαν αντικαταστατο αυτων οχι,αφου τα προηγουμενα εχουν πολυ περισσοτερες πρωτεινες απ αυτο(αυτο 1,5 γραμμαριο εχει ολο κ ολο),και μαλιστα βιολογικης αξιας,συν το ασβεστιο και τις οποιες βιταμινες.
> 
> Αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου δεν τρεχει κατι αν το τρως για γευστικη απολαυση,εξαλλου 70 θερμιδες εχει ολες κ ολες,εκτος και αν εισαι σε αυστηρη διαιτα...


ε εννοω ρ παιδι μ τρωω σε ενα γευμα 600 θερμιδες καταναλωνω 530 κ αφηνω 70 για αυτο κ κοβω απο κατι αλλο.μιλοντας αραια κ που κ κυριως για γευση(παγωτο για τι αλλο αλλωστε :01. Razz: ) καλα οχι σε αυστηρη διαιτα δεν ειμαι αλλα παλευω να βαλω κ βαρος απλα προτυμω καθαρο φαι κ οχι παγωτα πατατακια σοκολατες κτλπ(εννοειται)ευχαριστω για την απαντηση παντως

----------


## spafspaf

γεια σας 
8ελω να σας ρωτισω κατι που ισως να φανει χαζο...
ψαχνω για διατροφη...
και βλεπω  π.χ 

Πρωινό 
..
Δεκατιανό
...
Μεσημεριανό
 ...
Μετά την προπόνηση
 ..
Βραδινό
..
Πριν τον ύπνο
...

και λεει ξερω γω δεκατιανο μπανανα...δηλαδη καθε μερα θα πρεπει να τροω μπανανα η τελως παντων πρεπει να μην αλαζω τιποτα και να ακολουθω καθημερινα το ιδιο φαγητο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> γεια σας 
> 8ελω να σας ρωτισω κατι που ισως να φανει χαζο...
> ψαχνω για διατροφη...
> και βλεπω  π.χ 
> 
> Πρωινό 
> ..
> Δεκατιανό
> ...
> ...


ολα εχουν να κανουν με υδατανθρακες πρωτεινες λιπαρα.μπορει σημερα να θες να φας μπανανα κ αυριο μηλο.αλλα το καλιο της μπανανας πρεπει να το παρεις απο αλλου.οποτε αλλαζοντας κατι θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις κ κατι αλλο και παει αναλογα τη μερα σ τη προπονηση της μερας σ κτλπ.δλδ απλα πρεπει να υπαρχουν καποιοι γενικοι στοχοι σε βιταμινες μεταλα ιχνοστοιχεια πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπαρα κ να φτιαχνεις τη διατροφη σ ετσι ωστε να τα καλυπτεις.πχ ποτασιο κ η πατατα ποτασιο κ η μπανανα...αλλες ποσοτητες

----------


## Αντωνης

> πχ ποτασιο κ η πατατα ποτασιο κ η μπανανα...αλλες ποσοτητες


ποτασιο=? :01. Unsure:

----------


## nopantas

> ποτασιο=?


ποτασιο=καλιο

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχω δει σε μερικες διατροφες να μετρανε σε γρ και τη σαλατα. Συνηθως φτιαχνω τουμπανο σαλατες, >300γρ δεν παιζει θεμα ετσι?

----------


## tolis93

> Εχω δει σε μερικες διατροφες να μετρανε σε γρ και τη σαλατα. Συνηθως φτιαχνω τουμπανο σαλατες, >300γρ δεν παιζει θεμα ετσι?


ε αν ειναι μαρουλι νε παιζει γιατι ειναι 36 ολοκληρες θερμιδες :01. Razz:  φυσικα κ δν παιζει στο λεω εγω π η σαλατα υπαρχει σε καθε γευμα κ σε μεγεθη...για 4 ατομα ας πουμε....4-5 ντοματες 2 μαρουλια κ τετοια

----------


## jonsboy

> Το θέμα είναι ότι αν δεν αυξήσεις το λίπος σου μια φορά, ούτε τον μυικό σου ιστό θα καταφέρεις να αυξήσεις ουσιαστικά...Ειδικά εσύ που είσαι τόσο κάτω στα κιλά φίλε μου....


έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. απλά επέλεξα να κάνω πλήρη διατροφή όγκου μετά το καλοκαίρι.γιατί όσο νάνε τώρα λίγο η παραλία λίγο τα στενά μπλουζάκια κτλπ. καταλαβαίνεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## jimmy007

> μια αποροια ετσι οπως κοιτουσα τα παγωτα απο διατροφικα συστατικα κτλπ(αν δν εχει δουλεια ο ανθρωπος...)επεσα πανω σε αυτα εδω 
> 
> http://www.loveicecream.com/gr_el/pr...7/default.aspx
> αν απαγορευεται να βαζουμε τετοιου ειδους link πειτε μ να σβησω το παραπανω σχολιο.τελος παντων μ φανηκε πολυ οκ για παγωτο.μπορουμε να καταναλωνουμε κανα τετοιο αντι για γαλα ξερω γω η κανα γιαουρτι?οχι σε καθημερινη βαση σαφως...


Για cheat είναι ότι πρέπει. Για αντικατάσταση όχι γιατί έχει λιγότερες πρωτείνες.

----------


## tolis93

παιδια ερωτηση.15 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι 1 κουταλια σουπας η γλυκου?γιατι στη ζυγαρια δε μπορει να μπει οσο να ναι

----------


## onymos

για να μν ανοιξω ολοκληρο θεμα γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει στη Πατρα μαγαζι με βιλογικα....ή τελος παντων που θα βρω λινελαιο ή λιναροσπορο?

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδια ερωτηση.15 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι 1 κουταλια σουπας η γλυκου?γιατι στη ζυγαρια δε μπορει να μπει οσο να ναι


Αναλογα.. Αν ειναι γεματη, χτυπαει και 20 και 30γρ. Αν ειναι κανονικη μπορει και 10.

Εχεις ηλεκτρονικη? Αν ναι, ειναι απλο, βαζεις πανω το βαζακι, μηδενιζεις, παιρνεις την κουταλια και βλεπεις ποσο λειπει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## onymos

η βρωμη σε σκονη εχει υψηλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη?

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια ερωτηση.15 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι 1 κουταλια σουπας η γλυκου?γιατι στη ζυγαρια δε μπορει να μπει οσο να ναι


Εγω παντως με 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου περνουσα τα 50γρ..




> η βρωμη σε σκονη εχει υψηλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη?


Οχι,το ιδιο ειναι.

----------


## beefmeup

> Εγω παντως με 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου περνουσα τα 50γρ..


 :02. Shock: 
τωρα το λες ρε,που περνω το βαζακι κ κατα προσεγγιση κατεβαζω 3-4 κουταλες της σουπας..
ω,Δια... :01. Sad:

----------


## Eddie

> τωρα το λες ρε,που περνω το βαζακι κ κατα προσεγγιση κατεβαζω 3-4 κουταλες της σουπας..
> ω,Δια...


Ζουλεβω ρε  :01. Sad:  

Και με 3-4 κουταλιες σουπας ποσο σου κραταει?Εγω ενα σκιπυ το εκανα 4 βαρια 5 μερες..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Εγω παντως με 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου περνουσα τα 50γρ..
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι,το ιδιο ειναι.


Eddie, ηταν κουταλακια του γλυκου 4x4 ομως να φανταστω ε? Γιατι κατι τετοια κανω το πρωι με το ταχινι και τρελαινεται η ζυγαρια. Φανταζομαι και στο φυστικοβουτυρο που εχει μεγαλυτερη πυκνοτητα και στεγανοτητα  :01. Mr. Green: 




> τωρα το λες ρε,που περνω το βαζακι κ κατα προσεγγιση κατεβαζω 3-4 κουταλες της σουπας..
> ω,Δια...


Καλα εισαι, αμα ειναι και βαρβατες κουταλιες φτανεις τα 100αρια  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ζουλεβω ρε  
> 
> Και με 3-4 κουταλιες σουπας ποσο σου κραταει?Εγω ενα σκιπυ το εκανα 4 βαρια 5 μερες..


πολλες μερες λες :01. Mr. Green: 
απλα δεν τρωω καθε μερα απαραιτητα,αλλα οποτε θελω να συμπληρωσω λιπαρα.

----------


## Kostas95

> για να μν ανοιξω ολοκληρο θεμα γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει στη Πατρα μαγαζι με βιλογικα....ή τελος παντων που θα βρω λινελαιο ή λιναροσπορο?


Λοιπον Φιλε Μου απο την μια θα σε χαλασω και απο την αλλη θα σε φτιαξω!!Μαγαζι για βιολογικα προιντα υπαρχει στο Ριο..Απο εκει περνει συνεχεια ο θειος μου και ισως παω  να τσεκαρω και γω μηπως παω να παρω..Παντως ξερω ακριβως διευθηνση που ειναι..

----------


## Eddie

> Eddie, ηταν κουταλακια του γλυκου 4x4 ομως να φανταστω ε? Γιατι κατι τετοια κανω το πρωι με το ταχινι και τρελαινεται η ζυγαρια. Φανταζομαι και στο φυστικοβουτυρο που εχει μεγαλυτερη πυκνοτητα και στεγανοτητα


Ναι,μιλαμε για λιγο φορτωμενα κουταλακια  :01. Mr. Green:  




> πολλες μερες λες
> απλα δεν τρωω καθε μερα απαραιτητα,αλλα οποτε θελω να συμπληρωσω λιπαρα.


Αν τελικα κανω carb cycling για το χειμωνα,εχει να πεσει πολυ φυστικοβουτυρο τις high fat μερες..αν ειναι καλο κιολας αυτο που τρωει ο μαστροντεβιλ,σωθκαμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αντωνης

Ρε σεις μιας και το φερε η κουβεντα στο φυστικοβουτυρο....Το δικο μου εχει 1,4g κορεσμενα στα 15g...Kανονικα εχει λιγοτερο η' ολα καπου εκει παιζουν?

----------


## Giannistzn

Φυστικοβουτυρο για τη γευση το προτιματε? Σε σχεση με το ταχινι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο? (εχουν καμια σχεση ή μπαρουφες λεω?  :01. Mr. Green:  ) 

Επισης, σε low carb, μαγιονεζα αντι για λαδακι να μην βαριεμαι να βαλω ή ειναι πιο καθαρο το λαδι?

----------


## beefmeup

> .αν ειναι καλο κιολας αυτο που τρωει ο μαστροντεβιλ,σωθκαμε


αυτο θελω να το δοκιμασω κ γω..αν κ δεν τον εμπιστευομαι τον συγκεκριμενο :01. Mr. Green: 
κατσε να του τα χωσω λιγο τωρα που λειπει κ δεν βλεπει

----------


## pankol

μιας και λετε για φυστικοβουτυρο, να πω οτι μέχρι πέμπτη έχει στο λιντλ προσφορά φυστικοβούτυρο με 2,60 ευρω.
ειχα καιρο να φαω και πηρα ένα να δοκιμάσω. έχει στα 100γρ:600 θερμίδες και 23 πρωτ, 13 υδατ, 50 λιπαρα
αλλά έχει και ζάχαρη μέσα, μαύρη γράφει απέξω...
από γεύση καλό είναι...

----------


## Eddie

> Φυστικοβουτυρο για τη γευση το προτιματε? Σε σχεση με το ταχινι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο? (εχουν καμια σχεση ή μπαρουφες λεω?  ) 
> 
> Επισης, σε low carb, μαγιονεζα αντι για λαδακι να μην βαριεμαι να βαλω ή ειναι πιο καθαρο το λαδι?


Φυσικα και για τη γευση..εγω ειμαι ερωτευμενος,το χω ξαναδηλωσει!μπορω να τρεφομαι μονο με φυστικοβουτυρο!

Το ταχινι (ειδικα το ολικης) ειναι πολυ στυφο..ωραια γευση μεν,αλλα ετη φωτος πισω απ το φ/β.




> αυτο θελω να το δοκιμασω κ γω..αν κ δεν τον εμπιστευομαι τον συγκεκριμενο
> κατσε να του τα χωσω λιγο τωρα που λειπει κ δεν βλεπει


Ρε παρτο εκει,κανε κι ενα ρηβιου..να ξερω κι εγω περι τινος προκειται  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Φυσικα και για τη γευση..εγω ειμαι ερωτευμενος,το χω ξαναδηλωσει!μπορω να τρεφομαι μονο με φυστικοβουτυρο!
> 
> Το ταχινι (ειδικα το ολικης) ειναι πολυ στυφο..ωραια γευση μεν,αλλα ετη φωτος πισω απ το φ/β.
> 
> 
> 
> Ρε παρτο εκει,κανε κι ενα ρηβιου..να ξερω κι εγω περι τινος προκειται


Aσε ρε, πικρα εγω.. Αλεργια στα φυστικια.. Θα δοκιμασω βεβαια καποια στιγμη το φυστικοβουτυρο να δω αν βγαζω και με αυτο σπυρακια

----------


## Kostas95

Να Ρωτησω?Το Φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι καλο?δεν εχω φαει ποτε..οχι σε γευση..σε θρεπτικα συστατικα..παχαινει?εγω 2 στις 7μερες της βδομαδας τρωω 3φετες ψωμι με μαρμελαδα η μελι..λετε να αντικαταστησω με φυστικοβουτυρο η παχαινει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Να Ρωτησω?Το Φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι καλο?δεν εχω φαει ποτε..οχι σε γευση..σε θρεπτικα συστατικα..παχαινει?εγω 2 στις 7μερες της βδομαδας τρωω 3φετες ψωμι με μαρμελαδα η μελι..λετε να αντικαταστησω με φυστικοβουτυρο η παχαινει?


Aναλογα ποσο θα βαλεις, εχει πολλες θερμιδες. Τα 100γρ = 600 θερμιδες. Αλλα αν βαλεις στις 3 φετες 20-30 γρ εισαι καλα πιστευω (ενα εχεις υπολογισει τις υπολοιπες θερμιδες της μερας σωστα)

----------


## Kostas95

> Aναλογα ποσο θα βαλεις, εχει πολλες θερμιδες. Τα 100γρ = 600 θερμιδες. Αλλα αν βαλεις στις 3 φετες 20-30 γρ εισαι καλα πιστευω (ενα εχεις υπολογισει τις υπολοιπες θερμιδες της μερας σωστα)


δεν ξερω τα φοβαμαι γιατι ετσι παθαινω και με το μελι και μετα το λιγουρευομαι και αδειαζω βαζακια :01. Razz: ..να προτημισω καλυτερα μελι?(ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΩ<3) μερεντα και φυστικοβουτυρο δεν εχω φαει ποτε στην ζωη μου οσο περιεργο και να σας φαινεται.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> δεν ξερω τα φοβαμαι γιατι ετσι παθαινω και με το μελι και μετα το λιγουρευομαι και αδειαζω βαζακια..να προτημισω καλυτερα μελι?(ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΩ<3) μερεντα και φυστικοβουτυρο δεν εχω φαει ποτε στην ζωη μου οσο περιεργο και να σας φαινεται..


Σε μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη το παν ειναι να εχεις αυτοσυγκρατηση και να μπορεις να ελενξεις τον εαυτο σου. Απο εσενα εξαρταται.

Μερεντα ουτε εγω.. Τι ειναι αυτο? Κατι κουτακια που εφευγαν 1 / 1-2 μερες μεσα στις πανελληνιες? Οχι οχι καποιο λαθος εγινε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kostas95

> Σε μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη το παν ειναι να εχεις αυτοσυγκρατηση και να μπορεις να ελενξεις τον εαυτο σου. Απο εσενα εξαρταται.
> 
> Μερεντα ουτε εγω.. Τι ειναι αυτο? Κατι κουτακια που εφευγαν 1 / 1-2 μερες μεσα στις πανελληνιες? Οχι οχι καποιο λαθος εγινε


δεν ξερω παντως δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στο φυστικοβουτυρο λογω πολλων θερμιδων.,.καλυτερα μελι μισες θερμιδες ακριβως..

----------


## Eddie

> δεν ξερω παντως δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στο φυστικοβουτυρο λογω πολλων θερμιδων.,.καλυτερα μελι μισες θερμιδες ακριβως..


Το μελι εχει ζαχαρη-υδατ δλδ και μονο και το φυστικοβουτυρο Ω6(η Ω9 δε θυμαμαι) λιπαρα και 23% πρωτεινη(φυτικη μεν,αλλα εχει).Οποτε καμια σχεση..εγω φυσικα και θα προτιμουσα φ/β.

----------


## beefmeup

εχει δικιο ο βασιλης..καμια σχεση οι θερμιδες κ τα μακρος του ενος σε σχεση με το αλλο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thanasis76

> δεν ξερω παντως δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στο φυστικοβουτυρο λογω πολλων θερμιδων.,.καλυτερα μελι μισες θερμιδες ακριβως..


ειναι λαθος να κοιτας μονο τις θερμιδες. πρεπει να κοιτας τι περιεχει το καθε ενα που τρως και να ξερεις τι χρειαζεσαι εσυ...

----------


## Kostas95

δεν κερω ισως το βαλω αργοτερα στην διατροφη μου αν μπω σε ογκο..τωρα το φοβαμαι..

----------


## exkaliber

καπως ακυρο βεβαα αλλα
εσεις που σπουδασατε στο εξωτερικο,πως σας φαινοταν το φαγητο στις λεσχες εκει?????

----------


## Giannistzn

> καπως ακυρο βεβαα αλλα
> εσεις που σπουδασατε στο εξωτερικο,πως σας φαινοταν το φαγητο στις λεσχες εκει?????


+1 (εγω και για τα εξοδα θελω να μαθω αλλα αλλη φορα σε αλλο τοπικ  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα...εχω 2 ερωτησεις να κανω...γυρνωντας απ το γυμναστηριο πινω ενα scoop isolate σε νερο...μετα απο μιση ωρα παιρνω ενα υδατανθρακικο γευμα....μετα απο ποση ωρα μπορω να φαω γιαουρτι ας πουμε...και αλλη μια ...μετα απο βραδινη προπονηση πινω ενα scoop πρωτεινης...μετα απο μια ωρα μπορω να φαω 2 γιαουρτια και να πεσω για υπνο? ευχαριστω... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> καλησπερα...εχω 2 ερωτησεις να κανω...γυρνωντας απ το γυμναστηριο πινω ενα scoop isolate σε νερο...μετα απο μιση ωρα παιρνω ενα υδατανθρακικο γευμα....μετα απο ποση ωρα μπορω να φαω γιαουρτι ας πουμε...και αλλη μια ...μετα απο βραδινη προπονηση πινω ενα scoop πρωτεινης...μετα απο μια ωρα μπορω να φαω 2 γιαουρτια και να πεσω για υπνο? ευχαριστω...


Στο πρώτο σου το ερώτημα βάλε τον υδατάνθρακα σου μαζί με τα γιαούρτια,
και στο δεύτερο είσαι ο.κ.

----------


## tolis93

> Φυστικοβουτυρο για τη γευση το προτιματε? Σε σχεση με το ταχινι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο? (εχουν καμια σχεση ή μπαρουφες λεω?  ) 
> 
> Επισης, σε low carb, μαγιονεζα αντι για λαδακι να μην βαριεμαι να βαλω ή ειναι πιο καθαρο το λαδι?


η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι η μαγιονεζα εχει κ πρωτεινες.εχει κ κροκο αυγου.για μενα καλυτερα κ λιγο μαγιονεζα.νταξει ποσο λαδι πια.εγω δε τρωω καθολου τιποτα.φυστικοβουτηρο κ ταχινι μια ζωη!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι η μαγιονεζα εχει κ πρωτεινες.εχει κ κροκο αυγου.για μενα καλυτερα κ λιγο μαγιονεζα.νταξει ποσο λαδι πια.εγω δε τρωω καθολου τιποτα.φυστικοβουτηρο κ ταχινι μια ζωη!!!



Σίγουρα έχει πολλά κορεσμένα,
για μένα σε μια προσεγμένη διατροφή δεν είναι καλή ιδέα

----------


## ελμερ

> Στο πρώτο σου το ερώτημα βάλε τον υδατάνθρακα σου μαζί με τα γιαούρτια,
> και στο δεύτερο είσαι ο.κ.


thanks! :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Σίγουρα έχει πολλά κορεσμένα,
> για μένα σε μια προσεγμένη διατροφή δεν είναι καλή ιδέα


καλα μιλαμε για μια κουταλια της σουπας δε μιλαμε για το μισο μπουκαλι :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Αντι να εχω 20γρ υδ/κα το πρωι και 60-70 το μεσημερι, καλυτερα να βαλω και ενα ενδιαμεσα κατα τις 12? 

Δηλαδη, τωρα ειναι (στο περιπου) 

9 30 - 20 γρ
13 30 - 70 γρ (μεσημεριανο)

Να γινει καλυτερα 

9 00 - 20 γρ 
12 30 - 20 γρ
15 30 - 40 γρ (μεσημεριανο)  

Πιο πολυ επειδη τις τελευταιες μερες εκανα το 1ο, και εχθες ειχα ενα τρομερο φουσκωμα (λογικα απο τον υδ/κα). Μετα, σκεφτηκα και την ινσουλινη.. Λογικα θα χτυπαει κοκκινο με ποσοτητα 70. Καλυτερα το 2ο πλανο λετε?

----------


## Giannistzn

^ εχω ένα δικό μου πόστ απο πάνω, φαίνεται σε εσάς; Γιατί δεν το εμφανίζε σα νέο μήνυμα στο θέμα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Αντι να εχω 20γρ υδ/κα το πρωι και 60-70 το μεσημερι, καλυτερα να βαλω και ενα ενδιαμεσα κατα τις 12? 
> 
> Δηλαδη, τωρα ειναι (στο περιπου) 
> 
> 9 30 - 20 γρ
> 13 30 - 70 γρ (μεσημεριανο)
> 
> Να γινει καλυτερα 
> 
> ...


καλύτερα το δεύτερο φίλος

----------


## tolis93

τις μερες π δν κανω προπονηση τρωω οτι τρωω κ τις υπολοιπες?

----------


## tolis93

τι γνωμη εχετε για το χουμους?καλο κακο?απο οτι διαβαζω απο συστατικα τα σπαει παντως.θα μπορουσε να αντικαταστησει φυστικοβουτηρο η ταχινι αν κ ειναι κ λιγο τσιμπιμενο σε υδατανθρακα

----------


## loukoulos

το χουμους μετραει ειδικα μαζι με φαλαφελ και αραβικη πιτα αν κ τ φαλαφελ ειναι τηγανητο οποτε ειναι λιγο θεμα..
το χουμους μονο τ παντως ειναι πολυ θρεπτηκο

----------


## tolis93

> το χουμους μετραει ειδικα μαζι με φαλαφελ και αραβικη πιτα αν κ τ φαλαφελ ειναι τηγανητο οποτε ειναι λιγο θεμα..
> το χουμους μονο τ παντως ειναι πολυ θρεπτηκο


φιλτατε εσυ απο που το αγοραζεις?γιατι μεχρι τωρα σε σουπερμαρκετ δν το εχει παρει το ματι μου

----------


## loukoulos

[QUOTE=tolis93;413476]φιλτατε εσυ απο που το αγοραζεις?γιατι μεχρι τωρα σε σουπερμαρκετ δν το εχει παρει το ματι μου[/QUOT

βασικα ειτε απο "φαλαφελατζιδικο" σε πιτα με ντοματα κτλπ
η το χτιαχνω
συστατικά συνταγής

 2 κούπες ρεβίθια βρασμένα 
¼ της κούπας ταχίνι 
1 πιπεριά Φλωρίνης ψημένη
 1 καυτερή πιπερίτσα τσίλι
 1 σκελίδα σκόρδο
 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κύμινο 
1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού πάπρικα 
2 κουταλιές της σούπας χυμό λεμονιού 
2 κουταλιές της σούπας ελαιόλαδο 
Μαϊντανός για γαρνίρισμα
 Αλάτι και πιπέρι


Οδηγίες συνταγής


Βάζουμε τα υλικά σε ένα μπλέντερ και ανακατεύουμε. Αν το μείγμα είναι πολύ πηχτό προσθέτουμε λίγο νερό και επαναλαμβάνουμε το χτύπημα.

Σερβίρουμε σε μπολ και γαρνίρουμε πασπαλίζοντας με λίγη πάπρικα, ραντίζουμε με ελαιόλαδο και τοποθετούμε μερικά φυλλαράκια μαϊντανού στο κέντρο.
 Διάρκεια: 10 λεπτά
 μπορεις να βρεις πολλες και διαφορετικες συνταγες με μια αναζητηση

----------


## tolis93

[QUOTE=loukoulos;413479]


> φιλτατε εσυ απο που το αγοραζεις?γιατι μεχρι τωρα σε σουπερμαρκετ δν το εχει παρει το ματι μου[/QUOT
> 
> βασικα ειτε απο "φαλαφελατζιδικο" σε πιτα με ντοματα κτλπ
> η το χτιαχνω
> συστατικά συνταγής
> 
>  2 κούπες ρεβίθια βρασμένα 
> ¼ της κούπας ταχίνι 
> 1 πιπεριά Φλωρίνης ψημένη
> ...


 Έλεγα να γλιτώσω τη προετοιμασία αλλά δε το κόβω ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## loukoulos

[QUOTE=tolis93;413487][QUOTE=loukoulos;413479]
 Έλεγα να γλιτώσω τη προετοιμασία αλλά δε το κόβω ευχαριστώ πάντως[/QUO :03. Thumb up:  μην αγχωνεσε ειναι ν παρεις τ κολαϊ

----------


## tolis93

> τις μερες π δν κανω προπονηση τρωω οτι τρωω κ τις υπολοιπες?


Σε περίπτωση π δν το ειδατε  :01. Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Σε περίπτωση π δν το ειδατε


Αναλογως τι κανεις, αν θες να χασεις λιπος σαφως και οχι, προσαρμοζεις τις θερμιδες για να εξακολουθεις να εισαι υποθερμιδικα..
Τωρα, αν εχεις 1-2 μερες ξεκουρασης τη βδομαδα δε νομιζω να χαθηκε και ο κοσμος αν φας λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## tolis93

> Αναλογως τι κανεις, αν θες να χασεις λιπος σαφως και οχι, προσαρμοζεις τις θερμιδες για να εξακολουθεις να εισαι υποθερμιδικα..
> Τωρα, αν εχεις 1-2 μερες ξεκουρασης τη βδομαδα δε νομιζω να χαθηκε και ο κοσμος αν φας λιγο παραπανω.


σε ογκο ειμαι αδερφε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DimitrisT

> σε ογκο ειμαι αδερφε


Χαχα! Ε και παλι! Μετρα θερμιδες για να μην εισαι πολυ υπερθερμιδικα και λιπωσεις..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Χαχα! Ε και παλι! Μετρα θερμιδες για να μην εισαι πολυ υπερθερμιδικα και λιπωσεις..


υποθερμιδικα κ να λιπωσω? λαθος δικο μ υπο διαβασα αντι για υπερ....καλα μια μερα τη βδομαδα δε κανω γυμναστικη.κ εννοω δν κανω το προγραμμα μ γιατι καμψεις ελξεις κτλπ κανω

----------


## DimitrisT

> υποθερμιδικα κ να λιπωσω? λαθος δικο μ υπο διαβασα αντι για υπερ....καλα μια μερα τη βδομαδα δε κανω γυμναστικη.κ εννοω δν κανω το προγραμμα μ γιατι καμψεις ελξεις κτλπ κανω


Καλα αμα ειναι μονο για 1-2 μερες δεν εγινε και τιποτα, νομιζα οτι προπονηση εκανες 3-4 φορες τη βδομαδα.. 
Τρωγε κανονικα!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> τι γνωμη εχετε για το χουμους?καλο κακο?απο οτι διαβαζω απο συστατικα τα σπαει παντως.θα μπορουσε να αντικαταστησει φυστικοβουτηρο η ταχινι αν κ ειναι κ λιγο τσιμπιμενο σε υδατανθρακα


Αλλο ο χυμός και και άλλο το φυστικοβούτηρο-ταχίνι ρε συ,

Δεν τρως καλύτερα φρούτα αντι για χυμούς

----------


## tolis93

> Αλλο ο χυμός και και άλλο το φυστικοβούτηρο-ταχίνι ρε συ,
> 
> Δεν τρως καλύτερα φρούτα αντι για χυμούς


χαχαχαχαχαχαχ θεος!!!!!!ΧΟΥμους οχι ΧΥμους βρε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ θεος!!!!!!ΧΟΥμους οχι ΧΥμους βρε


αααααααααααααααααα,
δεν την παλεύω σήμερα, 
από την μια μ@μ@κι@ στην άλλη είμαι.

Γουάτ ις δις?

----------


## tolis93

> αααααααααααααααααα,
> δεν την παλεύω σήμερα, 
> από την μια μ@μ@κι@ στην άλλη είμαι.
> 
> Γουάτ ις δις?


ρεβυθια με ταχινι λαδι λεμονι κυμινο πιπερια εχει πολλες εναλακτικες τελος παντων ειναι κατι σα το ταχινι κ το φυστικοβουτηρο μονο π εχει κ λιγους υδατανθρακες καπως χαμηλοτερα λιπαρα και ΤΙΓΚΑ πρωτεινες οι οποιες αν κ φυτικες συνδιαζονται με πολλες ζωικες.πολυ ντουκι φαγητο αλλα δε βρισκεται ευκολα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ρεβυθια με ταχινι λαδι λεμονι κυμινο πιπερια εχει πολλες εναλακτικες τελος παντων ειναι κατι σα το ταχινι κ το φυστικοβουτηρο μονο π εχει κ λιγους υδατανθρακες καπως χαμηλοτερα λιπαρα και ΤΙΓΚΑ πρωτεινες οι οποιες αν κ φυτικες συνδιαζονται με πολλες ζωικες.πολυ ντουκι φαγητο αλλα δε βρισκεται ευκολα


Αυτά τα ντούκια φαγητά είναι που μας κάνουν :05. Posing:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Αυτά τα ντούκια φαγητά είναι που μας κάνουν


ναι ασε μονο να το φτιαξεις δηλαδη αξιζει.θα κατσω να φτιαξω αυριο

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχει κανεις ιδεα αναλογιες πρωτεΐνης - λιπους για την Περκα? (ψαρι)

Επειδη βρισκω παρομοια με του κοτοπουλου, δλδ, ανα 100 γρ --> 25 Π και 1 Λ, ειναι σωστο?

----------


## jannous44

> Εχει κανεις ιδεα αναλογιες πρωτεΐνης - λιπους για την Περκα? (ψαρι)
> 
> Επειδη βρισκω παρομοια με του κοτοπουλου, δλδ, ανα 100 γρ --> 25 Π και 1 Λ, ειναι σωστο?


1Λ το κοτουπολο ? με την καμια.. στο nutrision database το εχει 4. αλλοι το εχουν 6 αλλοι 7. εγω υπολογιζω γυρος στο 5-6 γιαυτο κ στη διατροφη μου το εχω 5.5

----------


## tolis93

> 1Λ το κοτουπολο ? με την καμια.. στο nutrision database το εχει 4. αλλοι το εχουν 6 αλλοι 7. εγω υπολογιζω γυρος στο 5-6 γιαυτο κ στη διατροφη μου το εχω 5.5


κατα μεσο ορο το κοτοπουλο εχει 3 γραμμαρια.κ μπορεις ευκολα να το αφεραισεις.οσο για τη περκα η οκεανου που βρηκα η ωμη στα 100 γρ εχει 18,62 γρ πρωτεινη 1,63 γρ λιπαρα και 94 θερμιδες(αν θες βιταμινες τις εχω κ αυτες απλα δε τις γραφω γιατι ειναι πολλες εκτος αν τις θελεις)
η δε περκα στον ατμο τωρα στα 100 γρ εχει 121 θερμιδες πρωτεινη 23,88 γρ λιπαρα 2.09. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostas_med13

σε περιοδο γραμμωσης μια κετογονικη διαιτα ειναι βασιμη ή πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε κανονικα διατροφη γραμμωσης ? υπαρχει δηλαδη περιπτωση με την κετογονικη να χασουμε μυικο ιστο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης μια κετογονικη διαιτα ειναι βασιμη ή πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε κανονικα διατροφη γραμμωσης ? υπαρχει δηλαδη περιπτωση με την κετογονικη να χασουμε μυικο ιστο?


 απο οσο ξερω με τοοοσο πρωτεινη π παιζει με την καμια

----------


## kostas_med13

> απο οσο ξερω με τοοοσο πρωτεινη π παιζει με την καμια


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KeyserSoze

Καλησπέρα παίδες - μετά απο καιρο
Μια ερώτηση, δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να βρω στο νετ θρεπτικη/διατροφικη αξια καποιων ελληνικων συνταγων. Πχ σημερα παιδεύομαι να βρω καπου που να λέει για το γιουβέτσι με μοσχάρι που έφαγα σήμερα. έχουμε κανα σαιτ για τετοια φαγητα??

----------


## Eddie

> απο οσο ξερω με τοοοσο πρωτεινη π παιζει με την καμια


Μια διευκρινηση..συνηθως στις διατροφες γραμμωσης εχεις περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απ οτι στις κετο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης μια κετογονικη διαιτα ειναι βασιμη ή πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε κανονικα διατροφη γραμμωσης ? υπαρχει δηλαδη περιπτωση με την κετογονικη να χασουμε μυικο ιστο?





> απο οσο ξερω με τοοοσο πρωτεινη π παιζει με την καμια





> Μια διευκρινηση..συνηθως *στις διατροφες γραμμωσης εχεις περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απ οτι στις κετο*.


*αυτο*...και τωρα σχετικα με κετο,εκανα εγω μεχρι σημερα κετο και εχω πεσει απο τα 93.5 κιλα στα 84.5 χωρις να εχω πεσει σε καμια ασκηση :01. Wink:

----------


## ggeorge

τι λετε για πιτάκι βρωμης (βρωμη και αυγα) αντι για ρύζι και κοτόπουλο ή κατι αντιστοιχο για βραδυ; Ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορές δεν εχει περισσεψει τετοιου είδους φαγητο... Εννοείται φτιαγμενο με τα αντιστοιχα διατροφικά στοιχεια...

----------


## tolis93

> τι λετε για πιτάκι βρωμης (βρωμη και αυγα) αντι για ρύζι και κοτόπουλο ή κατι αντιστοιχο για βραδυ; Ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορές δεν εχει περισσεψει τετοιου είδους φαγητο... Εννοείται φτιαγμενο με τα αντιστοιχα διατροφικά στοιχεια...


υδατανθρακας το βραδυ?εγω θα του κοπαναγα κ ενα γιαουρτι απο πανω κ λιγο κανελλα κ θα το ευχαριστιωμουν τωρα καλοκαιρακι π ειναι

----------


## thanasis77

ταχινι για πρωινο σε περιοδο κοψηματος κανει??και αν ναι τι ποσοτητες?

----------


## Eddie

> ταχινι για πρωινο σε περιοδο κοψηματος κανει??και αν ναι τι ποσοτητες?


Αν κοψεις απο αλλου λιπαρα,τοτε ναι.Αν το βαλεις τωρα υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να σε παει πισω γιατι εχει πολλες θερμιδες!

----------


## kostas_med13

> *αυτο*...και τωρα σχετικα με κετο,εκανα εγω μεχρι σημερα κετο και εχω πεσει απο τα 93.5 κιλα στα 84.5 χωρις να εχω πεσει σε καμια ασκηση


good job!  :01. Wink:  να σε ρωτησω κατι, ποσο καιρο την εκανες την κετο και ηταν στοχευμενη? αν ηταν στοχευμενενη τι υδατανθρακες καταναλωνες πριν την προπονα? και επιπλεον εχασες αρκετο μυικο ιστο η σε λιπος κυριως? συγνωμη αν σε κουρασα, ευχαρσιτω προκαταβολικα! :01. Smile:

----------


## exkaliber

το γαλα το αποφευγει καποιος που θελει να χασει λιπος?

----------


## giannis64

ριξε μια ματια εδω   Γάλα στην διατροφη+ για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????  αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## ggeorge

> υδατανθρακας το βραδυ?εγω θα του κοπαναγα κ ενα γιαουρτι απο πανω κ λιγο κανελλα κ θα το ευχαριστιωμουν τωρα καλοκαιρακι π ειναι


βασικα αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτήσω και μαλλον δε το εξεφρασα σωστα είναι αν η βρωμη εχει κατι χειροτερο απο το ρυζι ή την πατατα και αν θα μπορουσα να τα αντικαταστησω...

----------


## exkaliber

> ριξε μια ματια εδω   Γάλα στην διατροφη+ για μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα????  αξιζει τον κοπο.


 
πονεσε το κεφαλι μου :01. Mr. Green: 

στο whey + γαλα 0% για ποστ παραδοθηκα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

ενας που κανει διαιτα,πρπει να αποφευγει το γαλα???

----------


## tolis93

> ενας που κανει διαιτα,πρπει να αποφευγει το γαλα???


γιατι να το κανει αυτο?????????εξαρταται κ την ηλικια βεβαια αλλα οχι να αποφευγει απλα σε μια ηλικια 30-40 μπορει να βρει κατι με ιδιες θερμιδες κ πιο θρεπτικο πχ ενα γιαουρτι(παραπανω πρωτεινη λιγοτεροι υδατανθρακες)

----------


## exkaliber

σε ηλικια 50 μ 60??

----------


## tolis93

> σε ηλικια 50 μ 60??


ε ουτε εκει το χρειαζεσαι οπως ενας 15-16-17.γιαυτο κ οι ηλικιες.... :01. Wink:  παιζουν ρολο οσο να ναι

----------


## exkaliber

βρε το γιαουρτι εχει πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες


λογω λακτοζης εγω ρωταω,αν παιζει καποιο ρολο

----------


## Athlete

Ασχετο με οσα λετε τελευταια...
1)Μια ερωτηση οταν ειμαστε στον ογκο αλλα σε ημερες μη προπονησης με τοσο φαγητο δε θα βαζουμε λιπος εκεινη τη μερα;
2)Εχει να προτεινει καποιος μαρκα λινελαιου που να ναι καπως γευστικη η ολες το ιδιο χαλια ειναι;;;
Ευχαριστω για οποιον με βοηθησει εκ των προτερων...

----------


## tolis93

> βρε το γιαουρτι εχει πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες
> 
> 
> λογω λακτοζης εγω ρωταω,αν παιζει καποιο ρολο


εξαρταται το γαλα κ το γιαουρτι ενα γιαουρτι εχει καπου στις 100 θερμιδες.ε κ 250 μλ γαλα τοσο εχουν πανω κατω.βασικα νομιζω ειναι αναλογα τον ανθρωπο.εμενα πχ δν με πειραζει αλλους τους καραθολωνει.για μενα δοκιμασε το κ βλεπεις αποτελεσματα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> βασικα αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτήσω και μαλλον δε το εξεφρασα σωστα είναι αν η βρωμη εχει κατι χειροτερο απο το ρυζι ή την πατατα και αν θα μπορουσα να τα αντικαταστησω...


Η βρώμη ειναι εξίσου καλη επιλογη από το ρθζί και την πατάτα,
Μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ενας που κανει διαιτα,πρπει να αποφευγει το γαλα???


Για να σε θολώσει πρέπει να έχεις χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους,
Εγω το αποφεύγω αυτήν την περίοδο λόγω λακτόζης, βεβαια παίζει ρόλο τι έχεις και στα υπόλοιπα γευματα.




> Ασχετο με οσα λετε τελευταια...
> 1)Μια ερωτηση οταν ειμαστε στον ογκο αλλα σε ημερες μη προπονησης με τοσο φαγητο δε θα βαζουμε λιπος εκεινη τη μερα;
> 2)Εχει να προτεινει καποιος μαρκα λινελαιου που να ναι καπως γευστικη η ολες το ιδιο χαλια ειναι;;;
> Ευχαριστω για οποιον με βοηθησει εκ των προτερων...


Ανάλογα από το τι θα τρως, οσο ποιο καθαρά τρως τόσο πιο λίγο λίπος θα βάλεις.

----------


## ggeorge

> Η βρώμη ειναι εξίσου καλη επιλογη από το ρθζί και την πατάτα,
> Μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις.


ωραιος... 
Ρωταω γιατί τελευταια παω σπιτι και δε βρισκω φαγητο 
Οποτε φτιαχνω κατι γρηγορο... 

να σαι καλα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ωραιος... 
> Ρωταω γιατί τελευταια παω σπιτι και δε βρισκω φαγητο 
> Οποτε φτιαχνω κατι γρηγορο... 
> 
> να σαι καλα


ΤιΠοτα φιΛος!  :01. Smile:

----------


## exkaliber

> Για να σε θολώσει πρέπει να έχεις χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους,
> Εγω το αποφεύγω αυτήν την περίοδο λόγω λακτόζης, βεβαια παίζει ρόλο τι έχεις και στα υπόλοιπα γευματα.




leme για καποιον που εχει πολυ λιπος,οχι για αθλητη
να πινει γαλα ή να το κοψει?

----------


## tolis93

> leme για καποιον που εχει πολυ λιπος,οχι για αθλητη
> να πινει γαλα ή να το κοψει?


συνεχιζω να ειμαι της αποψης οτι εξαρταται αν σε θολωνει η οχι.εμενα πχ δε μ κανε τπτ κ οταν εχανα λιπος.ουτε τρ με εχει θολωσει καθολου.αλλους τους θολωνει αλλους οχι.τωρα ειναι προτυμωτερη λυση τα αυγα ας πουμε για καποιον π θελει να χασει λιπος.για μενα τουλαχιστον.κ μιλαω για ασπραδια

----------


## magayver

εχει παρατηρισει κανενας το ζελε με αρωμα κερασι χωρις σακχαρα μαρκα carrefour πως ανα 100γρ προιοντος εχει 66.5γ πρωτεινες  :02. Shock:  3.4γ υ/α 
αφτο ειναι ¨   η πισω μερια φενετε πολυ θωλη  :01. Sad:

----------


## DimitrisT

100gr σκονης εννοει, δηλαδη γυρω στα 7 φακελακια, ποσο ζελε θα κατεβασεις πια;  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

> συνεχιζω να ειμαι της αποψης οτι εξαρταται αν σε θολωνει η οχι.εμενα πχ δε μ κανε τπτ κ οταν εχανα λιπος.ουτε τρ με εχει θολωσει καθολου.αλλους τους θολωνει αλλους οχι.τωρα ειναι προτυμωτερη λυση τα αυγα ας πουμε για καποιον π θελει να χασει λιπος.για μενα τουλαχιστον.κ μιλαω για ασπραδια


σ ευχαριστω πολυ νεε,σου χρωσταω
οπως θα καταλαβες δεν εχω ιδεα απο χασιμου λιπους
ενεκα που ειμαι φετες

----------


## KeyserSoze

Mπορει να μου προτεινει καποιος κατι να τρωω για ενδεκατιανο στη δουλεια σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?
Προσπαθω ποτε να τρωω ασπραδακια (και 1 ολοκληρο για τη γευση) :01. Razz: , ποτε ενα σαντουιτς με μαυρο ψωμι, γαλοπουλα και απαχο τυρι και πιο σπανια κανα τονο (τον οποιο τελευταια τον εχω κοψει γιατι τον τρωω βραδυ και δεν θελω να τρωω πανω απο 2-3 κονσερβες τη βδομαδα, τις φοβαμαι) 
Το εσπαγα και με ταχινοσαντουιτς αλλα δεν λεει αυτη την περιοδο, ελαχιστες πρωτεινες, αντε να φαω 20γρ σκετα, χωρις να το αλειψω

Γενικα ειναι πιο mental το θεμα μου. Θελω μια ποικιλια, εχω φλιπαρει να εναλλασω τρια ενδεκατιανα μεταξυ τους, κουραστικα.
Μηπως παιζουν να παρω τιποτα protein bars να ξεμπερδευω?

----------


## venom1987

ειμαι 1,79 κιλα 67 γυμναζομαι 5-6 φορες την βδομαδα 3ς πολεμικες τεχνες και 2-3 βαροι και κανω διατροφη γραμμωσης 2400 με 2700 θερμιδες η οποια ειναι η εξης:

Πρωινο
 1 1/2 φλιτζ. γαλα 2% και 1 φλιτζ. δημητριακα ολικης 
ή
 1 1/2 φλιτζ. γαλα 2% με μια κουτ. γλ hemo 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ ολικης και μαρμελαδα

Δεκατιανο
 1 τοστ με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα βραστη , 1 φετα τυρι χαμηλα λιπαρα και ντοματα και 1 μικρο χυμο
 ή
 1 κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης με 2 la vache qui ri light και 1 μικρο χυμο


Γευμα
 210 γρ ψητο στηθος κοτοπουλο και 1 1/2 καλαμποκι και σαλατα
 ή
 210 γρ σολομος ψητος με 3ς πατατες βραστες και σαλατα
 ή
 2 φλιζτ οσπρια (φακες ή φασολαδα) με 2 φετες ψωμη ολικης και σαλατα
 ή
 2 1/2 φλιτζ μακαρονια ολικης με τονο μικρο νερου και σαλατα
 ή
 210 γρ μπιφτεκι με 3ς πατατες βραστες και σαλατα
 ή
 210 γρ συκωτι με 3ς φετες ψωμι και σαλατα

Απογευματινο
 2 μπαρες δημητριακων all-bran
 ή
 1 μπαρα και 1 σκουπ πρωτεινης
 ή 
4 φρουτα

Δειπνο
 1 ντακο με τριμενη ντοματα και 1 φετα τυρι τοστ χαμηλα λιπαρα
 ή
 1 τονο νερου με 1 φλιτζ καλαμποκι
 ή
 2 λουκανικα γαλοπουλας 0-3 με 4 φρυγανιες ολικης και 2 φετες τυρι τοστ χαμηλα λιπαρα
 ή
 1 μεγαλη πιτα βρωμης (την γνωστη)

τι λετε ειναι καλη?? αρκετη???να αλλαξω τπτ???

----------


## tolis93

> Mπορει να μου προτεινει καποιος κατι να τρωω για ενδεκατιανο στη δουλεια σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?
> Προσπαθω ποτε να τρωω ασπραδακια (και 1 ολοκληρο για τη γευση), ποτε ενα σαντουιτς με μαυρο ψωμι, γαλοπουλα και απαχο τυρι και πιο σπανια κανα τονο (τον οποιο τελευταια τον εχω κοψει γιατι τον τρωω βραδυ και δεν θελω να τρωω πανω απο 2-3 κονσερβες τη βδομαδα, τις φοβαμαι) 
> Το εσπαγα και με ταχινοσαντουιτς αλλα δεν λεει αυτη την περιοδο, ελαχιστες πρωτεινες, αντε να φαω 20γρ σκετα, χωρις να το αλειψω
> 
> Γενικα ειναι πιο mental το θεμα μου. Θελω μια ποικιλια, εχω φλιπαρει να εναλλασω τρια ενδεκατιανα μεταξυ τους, κουραστικα.
> Μηπως παιζουν να παρω τιποτα protein bars να ξεμπερδευω?


Κοτατζ η γιαούρτι με βρωμη κ λίγο μέλι?  Κανένα. Smoothie?  Αραβική πίτα???  Φυστικοβουτηρο?

----------


## sotos2911

> εχει παρατηρισει κανενας το ζελε με αρωμα κερασι χωρις σακχαρα μαρκα carrefour πως ανα 100γρ προιοντος εχει 66.5γ πρωτεινες  3.4γ υ/α 
> αφτο ειναι ¨Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29084   η πισω μερια φενετε πολυ θωλη


δηλαδη ποσο ζελε θα γινει αυτο? και ποσο πρεπει να φασ ? μηπωσ θα γινει πολυ?

----------


## tolis93

> δηλαδη ποσο ζελε θα γινει αυτο? και ποσο πρεπει να φασ ? μηπωσ θα γινει πολυ?


Παιδιά είναι τρελή ποσοτητα κάπου στα 8-9 μπολακια μεγάλα μεγάλα.  Κανα 2 με το ζόρι να φας. Πάντως είναι κάπου στα 12_13 γρ πρωτεινη η συσκευασία

----------


## sotos2911

πσσσσ προτιμο τα αυγουλακια!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## tolis93

> πσσσσ προτιμο τα αυγουλακια!


Χτύπησε όμως κ ένα ζελέ με γιαούρτι πριν τον ύπνο να νιώσεις τη γλυκά :01. Wink:

----------


## sotos2911

περνω  bsn syntha-6 εχει και κασεινη και ειναι μια χαρα πριν τον υπνο και τελεια γευση

----------


## Vasilis32

> καπως ακυρο βεβαα αλλα
> εσεις που σπουδασατε στο εξωτερικο,πως σας φαινοταν το φαγητο στις λεσχες εκει?????


Αγγλια, στο Newcastle που ειμαι το φαι ειναι αθλιο!!! Ξεχνα ελληνικη κουζινα.
Εδω εχει κατι σαν γεμιστο ζυμαρη με μια γεμιση κυμα προς το πολυ ζουμερο και νερουλο...μπλιαχ, τηγανιτες πατατες με ενα σαντουιτσ, τηγανιτο φιλετο
ψαριου με τηγ. πατατες (fish&chips) και κατι αλλες σαβουρες...και ακριβα για την ποιοτητα τους.

Βασικα της μανας μου το φαι παιρνει 10/10, του στρατου 6/10, στη Αγγλια 1/10 και πολυ λεω...

Σουβλατζιδικα δεν εχει, μονο ΜcDonalds, Pizza hut, KFC etc. Και καποια τουρκικα που κανουν πιτσες και κεμπαπ και γυρο (βασικα δεν ειναι με κοματια κρεας,
αλλα μους κρεας σαν ζαμπον που γυρναει για να ψηθει.)

Σαν πρωην αθλητης ολα αυτα ηταν ακυρα για μενα αν και γνωστος σαβουρολογος στην Ελλαδα, αλλα οχι κ ετσι.

Το λοιπον σουπερ-μαρκετ και μαγειρεμα 2 φορες τη βδομαδα για ολη τη βδομαδα. 

Στη σχολη θα παιρνας 10 ωρες στο νερο, αρα κανε σαντουιτσ. Εγω εκανα 2 σαντουιτσ με μαυρο ψωμι, ψητο φιλετο κοτοπουλο, μαρουλι και μαγιονεζα light.
Ενα σεικερ protein, 2 ριζοκοφρετες και μερικα αποξηραμενα φρουτα. Γυμναστηριο λογικα το ξεχνας (εχει τοσο διαβασμα που δεν προλαβαινεις να κλασεις.). Εγω καταφερα να πηγαινω 2 φορες τη βδομαδα αλλα μετα το σταματησα...

Τα σουπερ μαρκετ γενικα ειναι σχεδον 40% φθηνοτερα απο Ελλαδα, το κρεας ειναι τσαμπα. Μοσχαρισιος κιμας το μισοκιλο 3.5€ σε λιρες 2.8. Γενικα τσαμπα σχεδον ολα..ειδικα αν παιρνεις ποσοτητες.

----------


## eri_87

> εχει παρατηρισει κανενας το ζελε με αρωμα κερασι χωρις σακχαρα μαρκα carrefour πως ανα 100γρ προιοντος εχει 66.5γ πρωτεινες  3.4γ υ/α


Κοίτα, καλά τα λαιτ ζελέ για να σου κόψουν λίγο την όρεξη, να γλυκαθείς κ να δροσιστείς! Ελάχιστοι υδ/κες και λίγη πρωτεΐνη... Μια χαρά είναι, αλλά δεν αρκούν για γεύμα! Πολύ ωραίο είναι να βάλεις και γιαούρτι μέσα...  :01. Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Κοίτα, καλά τα λαιτ ζελέ για να σου κόψουν λίγο την όρεξη, να γλυκαθείς κ να δροσιστείς! Ελάχιστοι υδ/κες και λίγη πρωτεΐνη... Μια χαρά είναι, αλλά δεν αρκούν για γεύμα! Πολύ ωραίο είναι να βάλεις και γιαούρτι μέσα...


Εγω οταν ειχα βαλει ζελε με γιαυρτι, δεν επηζε! Με τιποτα ομως! Εκτος και αν ειχα βαλει πολυ..

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω οταν ειχα βαλει ζελε με γιαυρτι, δεν επηζε! Με τιποτα ομως! Εκτος και αν ειχα βαλει πολυ..


ρε συ φτιαχνεις το ζελε κ μετα πετας απο πανω το γιαουρτι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> Εγω οταν ειχα βαλει ζελε με γιαυρτι, δεν επηζε! Με τιποτα ομως! Εκτος και αν ειχα βαλει πολυ..


Φτιάχνεις το ζελέ με νερό και το αφήνεις να κρυώσει εκτός ψυγείου, ανακατεύεις το γιαούρτι μετά και το βάζεις ψυγείο!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> leme για καποιον που εχει πολυ λιπος,οχι για αθλητη
> να πινει γαλα ή να το κοψει?


Κοψτω ρε.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ειμαι 1,79 κιλα 67 γυμναζομαι 5-6 φορες την βδομαδα 3ς πολεμικες τεχνες και 2-3 βαροι και κανω διατροφη γραμμωσης 2400 με 2700 θερμιδες η οποια ειναι η εξης:
> 
> Πρωινο
>  1 1/2 φλιτζ. γαλα 2% και 1 φλιτζ. δημητριακα ολικης 
> ή
>  1 1/2 φλιτζ. γαλα 2% με μια κουτ. γλ hemo 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ ολικης και μαρμελαδα
> 
> Δεκατιανο
>  1 τοστ με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα βραστη , 1 φετα τυρι χαμηλα λιπαρα και ντοματα και 1 μικρο χυμο
> ...


Ανοιξε ενα καινουριο θεμα για να σχολιαστει εκει η διατροφη σου.

----------


## DimitrisT

> ρε συ φτιαχνεις το ζελε κ μετα πετας απο πανω το γιαουρτι


Ημουν σιγουρος οτι κατι ειχα κανει λαθος..!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Athlete

Βοηθεια guys...
Καποιες μερες της εβδομαδας δουλευω απο τις 8 το πρωι ως τις 8 το βραδυ παρολο αυτα εχω το κουραγιο και την ορεξη και ξυπναω κατα τις 6 τρωω κατι και παω γυμ κατα τις 7... 7.45 τελειωνω κανω μπανιο και παω στη δουλεια μου που ειναι διπλα στο γυμ...
Θα θελα να μου προτεινετε το καταλληλο πρωινο ωστε ουτε φουσκωμενος να μαι και να χω καποια επιθυμητα επιπεδα ενεργειας...
Μια επιλογη με συμπληρωμα πεστε μου και μια χωρις συμπληρωμα οπου θα με ενδιεφερε περισσοτερο...

----------


## kafros gate 7

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι που το εχω απορεια...
στο ρυζι απ' εξω που γραφει τα συστατικα στα 100γραμ. εννοει σε βρασμενο ή σε αβραστο ρυζι?
ρωταω γιατι στο μαυρο της fytro που πηρα ελεγε σε βρασμενο και σε αβραστο στα περισσοτερα ομως οπως uncle ben λεει στα 100γραμ χωρις να διευκρινιζει.

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι που το εχω απορεια...
> στο ρυζι απ' εξω που γραφει τα συστατικα στα 100γραμ. εννοει σε βρασμενο ή σε αβραστο ρυζι?
> ρωταω γιατι στο μαυρο της fytro που πηρα ελεγε σε βρασμενο και σε αβραστο στα περισσοτερα ομως οπως uncle ben λεει στα 100γραμ χωρις να διευκρινιζει.


Σε αβραστο εννοει,το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες  :08. Toast:

----------


## Athlete

Βοηθεια guys...
Καποιες μερες της εβδομαδας δουλευω απο τις 8 το πρωι ως τις 8 το βραδυ παρολο αυτα εχω το κουραγιο και την ορεξη και ξυπναω κατα τις 6 τρωω κατι και παω γυμ κατα τις 7... 7.45 τελειωνω κανω μπανιο και παω στη δουλεια μου που ειναι διπλα στο γυμ...
Θα θελα να μου προτεινετε το καταλληλο πρωινο ωστε ουτε φουσκωμενος να μαι και να χω καποια επιθυμητα επιπεδα ενεργειας...
Μια επιλογη με συμπληρωμα πεστε μου και μια χωρις συμπληρωμα οπου θα με ενδιεφερε περισσοτερο...

----------


## tolis93

> Βοηθεια guys...
> Καποιες μερες της εβδομαδας δουλευω απο τις 8 το πρωι ως τις 8 το βραδυ παρολο αυτα εχω το κουραγιο και την ορεξη και ξυπναω κατα τις 6 τρωω κατι και παω γυμ κατα τις 7... 7.45 τελειωνω κανω μπανιο και παω στη δουλεια μου που ειναι διπλα στο γυμ...
> Θα θελα να μου προτεινετε το καταλληλο πρωινο ωστε ουτε φουσκωμενος να μαι και να χω καποια επιθυμητα επιπεδα ενεργειας...
> Μια επιλογη με συμπληρωμα πεστε μου και μια χωρις συμπληρωμα οπου θα με ενδιεφερε περισσοτερο...


επειδη κ εγω τωρα το καλοκαιρι ξυπναω πρωι κ κανω γυμναστικη γιατι μετα δε παλευεται πολλες φορες θελω να φαω κατι κ στο μισαωρο να μαι ετοιμος να σηκωσω του κερατα τα βαρη χωρις να φτυνω τη σπλινα μ μαζι με το πρωινο απο τα εμετιλικια
μια καλη επιλογη ειναι γαλα με βρωμη(για μενα τουλαχιστον.ποτε δεμ ε φουσκωνε)επισης πολυ καλο πρωινο ειναι τα φρουτα κ σ δινουν κ ενεργεια για το γυμναστηριο γιατι κεγονται αμεσως(κ μην το αμφισβητησει κανενας εδω την εχω τη βιολογια μπροστα μ  :01. Razz: ) ακομα καλο θα ηταν κ ενα smoothie.εχω διαφορες συνταγες αν θελεις πες μ να σ στιλω με pm.βεβαια εξαρταται κ απο τις ποσοτητες παντα

----------


## Socratis100

Μπραβο σας παντως που καλοκαιριατικα πατε γυμναστηριο.Αληθεια.Εγω αντε να παω 1 αντε το πολυ 2.Παραπανω με τιποτα.Μια η ζεστη που κανει,μια η βαρεμαρα λογο καλοκαιριου,μια βολτες μπανακια κτλ δεν παταω.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το γυμναστηριο ειναι ερημο[το δικο μου τουλαχιστον].Εκει που δεν μπορουσες να περπατησεις απο τον πολυ κοσμο ,εχει ερημωσει.
Παντως η απουσια απο το γυμναστηριο[ξεκουραση σωματος]κανει καλο αποτι καταλαβα.Δεν παω πλεον συστηματικα τον τελευταιο 1,5 μηνα και φαινομαι στον καθρεφτη καλυτερος αποτι πριν.

----------


## tolis93

> Μπραβο σας παντως που καλοκαιριατικα πατε γυμναστηριο.Αληθεια.Εγω αντε να παω 1 αντε το πολυ 2.Παραπανω με τιποτα.Μια η ζεστη που κανει,μια η βαρεμαρα λογο καλοκαιριου,μια βολτες μπανακια κτλ δεν παταω.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το γυμναστηριο ειναι ερημο[το δικο μου τουλαχιστον].Εκει που δεν μπορουσες να περπατησεις απο τον πολυ κοσμο ,εχει ερημωσει.
> Παντως η απουσια απο το γυμναστηριο[ξεκουραση σωματος]κανει καλο αποτι καταλαβα.Δεν παω πλεον συστηματικα τον τελευταιο 1,5 μηνα και φαινομαι στον καθρεφτη καλυτερος αποτι πριν.


 μα εννοειται πως κ αυτο θελει ενα διαλειμμα να αραξουν κ οι μυες σ λιγο παραπανω

----------


## jannous44

να κανω μια ερωτηση. η μαγιονεζα ειναι πηγη καλων λιπαρων? την χρεισημοποιω αρκετα συχνα μιας κ γραφει απο πισω 80λ στα 100ml απο τα οποια 10γ ειναι κορεσμενα... οποτε λογικα τα υπολιπα 70 θα ειναι πολυακορεστα... απο εκει κ περα σκευτομε αν θα την αλλαξω να βαλω φυστικοβουτηρο η ταχινι... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> να κανω μια ερωτηση. η μαγιονεζα ειναι πηγη καλων λιπαρων? την χρεισημοποιω αρκετα συχνα μιας κ γραφει απο πισω 80λ στα 100ml απο τα οποια 10γ ειναι κορεσμενα... οποτε λογικα τα υπολιπα 70 θα ειναι πολυακορεστα... απο εκει κ περα σκευτομε αν θα την αλλαξω να βαλω φυστικοβουτηρο η ταχινι...


και μονο που βλεπω μαγιονεζα...δεν μου παει το μυαλο σε κατι υγειινο κ καθαρο....καλυτερα ταχινι γνωμη μου εκτος κ αν φτιαχνεις δικο σου φυστικοβουτυρο αλλιως ξ αυτα του εμποριου κ τι δεν εχουν μεσα...

----------


## tolis93

> και μονο που βλεπω μαγιονεζα...δεν μου παει το μυαλο σε κατι υγειινο κ καθαρο....καλυτερα ταχινι γνωμη μου εκτος κ αν φτιαχνεις δικο σου φυστικοβουτυρο αλλιως ξ αυτα του εμποριου κ τι δεν εχουν μεσα...


το καλυτερο ταχινι το χει στα λιντλ δεν εχει τπτ αλλο μεσα παρα μονο σουσαμι.100% το λεει κ στα συστατικα κ ειναι κ πλ φθηνο.το δε φυστικοβουτηρο καλυτερα βιολογικο αναλατο.απο σουπερ μαρκετ εγω παιρνω το σαν πατ ειναι το καλυτερο.το καλβε εχει μεχρι κ τρανς μεσα....

----------


## gym

> το καλυτερο ταχινι το χει στα λιντλ δεν εχει τπτ αλλο μεσα παρα μονο σουσαμι.100% το λεει κ στα συστατικα κ ειναι κ πλ φθηνο.το δε φυστικοβουτηρο καλυτερα βιολογικο αναλατο.απο σουπερ μαρκετ εγω παιρνω το σαν πατ ειναι το καλυτερο.το καλβε εχει μεχρι κ τρανς μεσα....


αν μπορεσεις να βαλεις ετικετα απο το ταχινι λιντλ θα ηταν καλο...ειμαι περιεργη να δω αυτο που λες...μονο σουσαμι?

----------


## tolis93

> αν μπορεσεις να βαλεις ετικετα απο το ταχινι λιντλ θα ηταν καλο...ειμαι περιεργη να δω αυτο που λες...μονο σουσαμι?


δεν ειμαι σπιτι δυστυχως τωρα.ναι 100% σουσαμι λεει με φυσικη διαχωριση ελαιου απο το σπορο.κ οντως ετσι πρεπει να ναι ειναι τελειως σουσαμι η γευση τ.ουτε αλλατια ουτε τπτ μεσα

----------


## leftis

> το καλυτερο ταχινι το χει στα λιντλ δεν εχει τπτ αλλο μεσα παρα μονο σουσαμι.100% το λεει κ στα συστατικα κ ειναι κ πλ φθηνο.το δε φυστικοβουτηρο καλυτερα βιολογικο αναλατο.απο σουπερ μαρκετ εγω παιρνω το σαν πατ ειναι το καλυτερο.το καλβε εχει μεχρι κ τρανς μεσα....



Είσαι σίγουρος για τι καλβε? Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κανα μήνα

----------


## tolis93

> Είσαι σίγουρος για τι καλβε? Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κανα μήνα


δες κ τη συσκευασία αδερφέ μερικώς υδρογονομενα λιπαρά. Τρανς. Δλδ. Φυσικό βιολογικό η σαν πατ

----------


## kafros gate 7

> Είσαι σίγουρος για τι καλβε? Αυτό χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κανα μήνα


εχει δικιο φιλε και εγω το χρησιμοποιω συχνα.

δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα απο τα παραπανω προτεινετε καλυτερα ταχινι παρα φυστικοβουτηρο?
ποια ειναι η αποψη σας για το φυστικοβουτηρο το βιολογικο απο carrefour?

----------


## DimitrisT

> ποια ειναι η αποψη σας για το φυστικοβουτηρο το βιολογικο απο carrefour?


Αυτο το αγορασα χθες, ενταξει γραφει οτι δεν εχει ζαχαρη μεσα.. αλλα ρε φιλε, αρκετα γλυκο ειναι στη γευση.. τι να σου πω, δε θα το κατεβαζα και με τα βαζακια παντως, προτιμω το ταχινι (ολικης κιολας με ακομα λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες)  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

αμα θες βιολογικο να πας σε καταστημα με αποκλειστικα βιολογικα!!
κατι αλλο τωρα,αληθευει οτι μετα τις 6 το απογευμα δεν πρεπει να καταναλωνεις υδατανθρακες(ειτε συνθετους ειτε απλους) για να κοψεις;;;
μιλαω γι'αυτους που κανουμε την προ συνηθως πρωι προς μεσημερι γιατι αν πας απογευμα τοτε αλλαζει...

----------


## Spyrous

> αμα θες βιολογικο να πας σε καταστημα με αποκλειστικα βιολογικα!!
> κατι αλλο τωρα,αληθευει οτι μετα τις 6 το απογευμα δεν πρεπει να καταναλωνεις υδατανθρακες(ειτε συνθετους ειτε απλους) για να κοψεις;;;
> μιλαω γι'αυτους που κανουμε την προ συνηθως πρωι προς μεσημερι γιατι αν πας απογευμα τοτε αλλαζει...


 Ριξε το τζακι ξυλα για να καιει παντα και να σε δινει φωτια παντα φιλε μου!

----------


## Giannistzn

> Αυτο το αγορασα χθες, ενταξει γραφει οτι δεν εχει ζαχαρη μεσα.. αλλα ρε φιλε, αρκετα γλυκο ειναι στη γευση.. τι να σου πω, δε θα το κατεβαζα και με τα βαζακια παντως, προτιμω το ταχινι (ολικης κιολας με ακομα λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες)


Δημητρη, εγω το καλυτερο ταχινι το εχω βρει στο μακρο. Εχει 0,4γρ υδ/κα στα 100γρ. Και παρα πολυ φθηνο. Μιση τιμη απο τα αλλα.




> Ριξε το τζακι ξυλα για να καιει παντα και να σε δινει φωτια παντα φιλε μου!


 :01. Unsure:

----------


## just chris

> Ριξε το τζακι ξυλα για να καιει παντα και να σε δινει φωτια παντα φιλε μου!


μιλας με γριφους γεροντα!!!(που ελεγε κ μια υπογραφη!) σε καταλαβα ομως τι εννοεις,σωστη αποψη αλλα περιμενω κ αλλες τεκμηριωμενες...

----------


## Giannistzn

> μιλας με γριφους γεροντα!!!(που ελεγε κ μια υπογραφη!) σε καταλαβα ομως τι εννοεις,σωστη αποψη αλλα περιμενω κ αλλες τεκμηριωμενες...


Ναι και εγω καταλαβα, αλλα γιατι να ριξεις υδ/κα. Ριξε πρωτεΐνη, σαλατουλα κανα λιπαρο. Πιστευω καλυτερο θα ειναι ετσι.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Δημητρη, εγω το καλυτερο ταχινι το εχω βρει στο μακρο. Εχει 0,4γρ υδ/κα στα 100γρ. Και παρα πολυ φθηνο. Μιση τιμη απο τα αλλα.


Δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι το Μακρο εδω στο ''χωριο''  :01. Sad: . 
Το καλυτερο που μπορω να βρω ειναι αυτο.. 
Aλλα νταξει, 1gr υδατανθρακα δε θα μας κανει ζημια κιολας!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Δεν ξερουμε τι ειναι το Μακρο εδω στο ''χωριο'' . 
> Το καλυτερο που μπορω να βρω ειναι αυτο.. 
> Aλλα νταξει, 1gr υδατανθρακα δε θα μας κανει ζημια κιολας!


Καλα ναι ο υδ/κας δεν ειναι το θεμα για τοσο μικρες ποσοτητες (0-1gr). Η τιμη μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση. Με ανησυχει λιγο, αλλα εχω παρει μια 10αρια να εχω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Καλα ναι ο υδ/κας δεν ειναι το θεμα για τοσο μικρες ποσοτητες (0-1gr). Η τιμη μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση. Με ανησυχει λιγο, αλλα εχω παρει μια 10αρια να εχω


Για τι τιμη μιλαμε;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Για τι τιμη μιλαμε;


Αν θυμαμαι καλα, 1,40/τεμαχιο

----------


## DrNio

Να ρωτήσω,για τελευταίο γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο αντι για γιαούρτι μπορούμε να πίνουμε γάλα ? 

Γιατί προτιμάμε γιαούρτι-cottage ?

( Μην απαντήσετε ξερά λόγω καζεινης - αργής απορρόφησης  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## DimitrisT

> Αν θυμαμαι καλα, 1,40/τεμαχιο


 :02. Shock:  Ελεος!




> Να ρωτήσω,για τελευταίο γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο αντι για γιαούρτι μπορούμε να πίνουμε γάλα ? 
> 
> Γιατί προτιμάμε γιαούρτι-cottage ?
> 
> ( Μην απαντήσετε ξερά λόγω καζεινης - αργής απορρόφησης )


Γιατι για να φτασεις την ποσοτητα της πρωτεινης του γιαουρτιου με το γαλα θα πρεπει να πιεις αρκετο, το οποιο ομως εχει και αρκετο υδαταθρακα..

----------


## Irriversible

Ενα τοστ με τυρι και γαλοπυολα καπνιστη ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει περιπου?

----------


## tolis93

> Ενα τοστ με τυρι και γαλοπυολα καπνιστη ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει περιπου?


2 η γαλοπουλα καπου στο 1 το τυρι κ καπου στο 1μισι με 2 η καθε φετα ψωμι

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Να ρωτήσω,για τελευταίο γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο αντι για γιαούρτι μπορούμε να πίνουμε γάλα ? 
> 
> Γιατί προτιμάμε γιαούρτι-cottage ?
> 
> ( Μην απαντήσετε ξερά λόγω καζεινης - αργής απορρόφησης )


Για τον λόγο που είπε ο DimitrisT. 

Για να πάρεις 30γρ πρωτείνη από γάλα, πρέπει να πιεις 800ml, αλλά θα "φορτωθείς" και με 40γρ υδατανθρακα(Λακτοζη=Σακχαρα)

----------


## Irriversible

> 2 η γαλοπουλα καπου στο 1 το τυρι κ καπου στο 1μισι με 2 η καθε φετα ψωμι


Πολυ λιγο ειναι, μαλλον πρεπει να το αντικαταστησω με γαλα.

----------


## thanasis76

> Πολυ λιγο ειναι, μαλλον πρεπει να το αντικαταστησω με γαλα.


η γαλοπουλα εχει καθε φετα 3-4 γρ πρωτεινη... αν βαλεις στο τοστ σου 3-4 φετες και 1 φετα τυρι εισαι οκ για δεκατιανο!!

----------


## KeyserSoze

Kαλησπερα, εχω δυο ερωτησουλες που θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας

1. Σε διατροφη γραμμωσης, πως θα μπορουσα να χειριστω το πρωινο ωστε να μην παρω πολλους υδατανθρακες μεσα στη μερα? Η ιδιεταιροτητα ειναι οτι λογω του ρυθμου ζωης μου - παντρεμενος, δουλεια, υποχρεωσεις, αγγαρειες απο γυναικα κτλ  :01. Razz:  - εχω δει οτι μου ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να ριξω τους υδατανθρακες μου στο 40% των ημερισιων θερμιδων αν τρωω τα 40-50γρ βρωμη που ετρωγα στον ογκο. Εχω σκεφτει να μειωσω πολυ τη βρωμη αλλα τοτε θα ειναι τσαμπα κοπος. Δηλαδη τι? Να τρωω 20γρ βρωμη ισα ισα για να "βγαινουν τα νουμερα" και να ειμαι χωμα? Ξερω οτι στα πρωτα γευματα ειναι καλυτερα να παιρνουμε τους υδατανθρακες της ημερας αλλα οπως ειπα δυσκολευομαι απιστευτα να σεταρω τα υπολοιπα γευματα ωστε να μην παιρνω παραπανισιους υ.α

2. Πειτε 2-3 ευκολοφτιαχτα δεκατιανα. Επαιξα πολυ ασπραδι, που και που scoop, κανα τονο αντε και τοστακι. Απλα τοσους μηνες με 4 δεκατιανα, θελω μια αλλαγη περισσοτερο ψυχολογικα, για ποικιλια. Μου αρεσε πολυ η σκεψη του φιλου οτι δεν χρειαζεται ενα τοστακι να εχει απο 1 φετα. Μπορει να εχει 3-4 μαζεμενες γαλοπουλες. Kudos :02. Welcome:

----------


## thanasis76

> Kαλησπερα, εχω δυο ερωτησουλες που θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας
> 
> 1. Σε διατροφη γραμμωσης, πως θα μπορουσα να χειριστω το πρωινο ωστε να μην παρω πολλους υδατανθρακες μεσα στη μερα? Η ιδιεταιροτητα ειναι οτι λογω του ρυθμου ζωης μου - παντρεμενος, δουλεια, υποχρεωσεις, αγγαρειες απο γυναικα κτλ  - εχω δει οτι μου ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να ριξω τους υδατανθρακες μου στο 40% των ημερισιων θερμιδων αν τρωω τα 40-50γρ βρωμη που ετρωγα στον ογκο. Εχω σκεφτει να μειωσω πολυ τη βρωμη αλλα τοτε θα ειναι τσαμπα κοπος. Δηλαδη τι? Να τρωω 20γρ βρωμη ισα ισα για να "βγαινουν τα νουμερα" και να ειμαι χωμα? Ξερω οτι στα πρωτα γευματα ειναι καλυτερα να παιρνουμε τους υδατανθρακες της ημερας αλλα οπως ειπα δυσκολευομαι απιστευτα να σεταρω τα υπολοιπα γευματα ωστε να μην παιρνω παραπανισιους υ.α
> 
> 2. Πειτε 2-3 ευκολοφτιαχτα δεκατιανα. Επαιξα πολυ ασπραδι, που και που scoop, κανα τονο αντε και τοστακι. Απλα τοσους μηνες με 4 δεκατιανα, θελω μια αλλαγη περισσοτερο ψυχολογικα, για ποικιλια. Μου αρεσε πολυ η σκεψη του φιλου οτι δεν χρειαζεται ενα τοστακι να εχει απο 1 φετα. Μπορει να εχει 3-4 μαζεμενες γαλοπουλες. Kudos


εγω καθημερινα το ενα δεκατιανο μου ειναι 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ, 4-5 φετες γαλοπουλα ( 100γρ ) και λιγο μαρουλακι. ειναι πολυ σουπερ και δεν το βαριεμαι. 
οταν θελω να το αλλαξω λιγο εχω γιαουρτακι, με λιγες σταφιδες και λιγα καρυδια...

----------


## KeyserSoze

M'αρεσεις. :03. Thumb up:  Κυριως γιατι οσο και να το κανεις, το ατιμο το ασπραδι δεν ειναι το ιδιο νοστιμο με το τοστακι

Για το 1ο ερωτημα, καποια συμβουλη?

----------


## thanasis76

> M'αρεσεις. Κυριως γιατι οσο και να το κανεις, το ατιμο το ασπραδι δεν ειναι το ιδιο νοστιμο με το τοστακι
> 
> Για το 1ο ερωτημα, καποια συμβουλη?


το πρωι τρωγε κανονικα την βρωμη σου και στα γευματα σου αν μπορεις τρωγε αναλογες ποσοτητες απο ρυζι, η πατατα βραστη. 
εμενα ρυζι και πατατα με χορτενουν και με κρατανε γενικα...

----------


## KeyserSoze

> το πρωι τρωγε κανονικα την βρωμη σου και στα γευματα σου αν μπορεις τρωγε αναλογες ποσοτητες απο ρυζι, η πατατα βραστη. 
> εμενα ρυζι και πατατα με χορτενουν και με κρατανε γενικα...


Αυτο ειναι το θεμα, οτι αυτο κανω. Συνηθως προσεχω οσο μπορω να τρωω τις ψητες ή τις βραστες πατατες μου, το ρυζακι μου, σχεδον ποτε μακαρονια, σπανια ψωμι, αλλα στα νουμερα στο fitday (που αποτι ξερω ειναι σχετικα αξιοπιστο) δεν μου βγαινει ρε μαν, καταληγω με μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο υ.α. στο τελος της μερας (παροτι μετα το μεταπρο παιρνω λιγους, οσο κυλαει η μερα, εως καθολου στο τελος της)
Και μεγαλο ρολο παιζουν τα 50γρ της βρωμης το πρωι (δυστυχως οπως ειπα, αδυνατω να αποφυγω του υ.α. σε τετοιο βαθμο που να το καλυπτω)

Εχω πεσει απο 60% θερμιδικα στο 50% αλλα πρεπει να πεσω και αλλο, αλλιως σκατα γραμμωση παλευω

----------


## perdikos

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε να μου πειτε αν τα cheat meals πιτσες σουβλακια ποτα κλπ εκτος απο το να σε λιπωνουν περισοτερο κανουν και κακο για παραδειγμα εαν ελλατωνουν την αναπτυξη των μυων η κατι τετοιο???

----------


## DrNio

> καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε να μου πειτε αν τα cheat meals πιτσες σουβλακια ποτα κλπ εκτος απο το να σε λιπωνουν περισοτερο κανουν και κακο για παραδειγμα εαν ελλατωνουν την αναπτυξη των μυων η κατι τετοιο???


To αλκοόλ μειώνει την πρωτεινοσύνθεση!
Φυσικά δεν μιλώ για ένα ποτήρι κρασί.
Μετά τα 2 δυνατά ποτά όμως ανεβαίνουν *τα οιστρογόνα* του οργανισμού σου.
Και *εδώ* θέλω και εγώ μια διευκρίνιση γιατί το είχα διαβάσει εδώ στο forum αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που ακριβώς.

Για ποτά θα σου πρότεινα gin tonic,έχει λίγες θερμίδες και το προτιμούν πολλά τούμπανα-6 pack freaks.(Αλλά είναι δυνατό όμως)

Όσο για το σουβλάκι άμα είναι αλάδωτο και στα κάρβουνα όλα,χωρίς σος,κέτσαπ και τέτοια μια χαρά γεύμα είναι.(Αν δεν σε νοιάζει να πάρεις πολύ πρωτεινη)

----------


## giannis64

τα 2 ποτα ανεβαζουν τα οιστρογονα? πως γινετε αυτο? και τι πηραζει αν ανεβουν? :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

> τα 2 ποτα ανεβαζουν τα οιστρογονα? πως γινετε αυτο? και τι πηραζει αν ανεβουν?


Σελίδα 194 στο ίδιο θέμα.

Γι αυτό ζήτησα και εγώ μια διευκρίνηση.

----------


## giannis64

ενδιαφερον...

αλλα και παλι θα ηθελα μια αναλυση απο τον σοφο που το εγραψε, για να δουμε πως γινετε το φρεναρισμα της πρωτεινοσυνθεσης, και το ανεβασμα των οιστρογονων.

αλλα επισης και τι κακο μπορει να προκαλεσει αυτο.

----------


## thanasis76

> Αυτο ειναι το θεμα, οτι αυτο κανω. Συνηθως προσεχω οσο μπορω να τρωω τις ψητες ή τις βραστες πατατες μου, το ρυζακι μου, σχεδον ποτε μακαρονια, σπανια ψωμι, αλλα στα νουμερα στο fitday (που αποτι ξερω ειναι σχετικα αξιοπιστο) δεν μου βγαινει ρε μαν, καταληγω με μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο υ.α. στο τελος της μερας (παροτι μετα το μεταπρο παιρνω λιγους, οσο κυλαει η μερα, εως καθολου στο τελος της)
> Και μεγαλο ρολο παιζουν τα 50γρ της βρωμης το πρωι (δυστυχως οπως ειπα, αδυνατω να αποφυγω του υ.α. σε τετοιο βαθμο που να το καλυπτω)
> 
> Εχω πεσει απο 60% θερμιδικα στο 50% αλλα πρεπει να πεσω και αλλο, αλλιως σκατα γραμμωση παλευω


αν δεν σου βγαινει και επιδη δεν γινετε να κατεβασεις υδατανθρακα για εμενα, ανεβασε την αεροβικη σου 15 λεπτακια και ολα καλα!!!!
ειμαι τις αποψης οτι η διατροφη πρεπει να εχει καποια στανταρ για να μπορει να αναπτυχθουν σωστα οι μυες και απο εκει και περα να παιζουμε με την αεροβικη..

----------


## tolis93

> αν δεν σου βγαινει και επιδη δεν γινετε να κατεβασεις υδατανθρακα για εμενα, ανεβασε την αεροβικη σου 15 λεπτακια και ολα καλα!!!!
> ειμαι τις αποψης οτι η διατροφη πρεπει να εχει καποια στανταρ για να μπορει να αναπτυχθουν σωστα οι μυες και απο εκει και περα να παιζουμε με την αεροβικη..


 Mεγαλε για μένα βαλε Κοτατζ η κανα γιαούρτι το πρωί. Λίγα καρμπς. Αλλά η βρωμη χρειάζεται κ δε σε παχαίνει εγώ τρώω 100 γρ τη μέρα κ δε ξέρω πόσα φρούτα συν τοστ.  Συν δημητριακά συν μακαρόνια συν γλυκοπατατα ( κλ υποκειμενικό αυτό βέβαια)

----------


## deluxe

Πως γινεται τις ημερες προπονησης να κανουμε 6 γευματα; Παντα 4-5 μου βγαινουν!

Εστω οτι το 1ο γευμα το κανω στις 12 το μεσημερι. Μετα εχει ως εξης :

2ο --> 3 το μεσημερι
3ο --> 6 το μεσημερι
8.30 --> γυμναστηριο
10 --> μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα
4ο --> 10.30 το βραδυ
5ο --> 01.30 το βραδυ

Μετα υπνος!!

Πως στο καλο χωρατε 6 γευματα σε μια ημερα; Εκτος και εαν δε κοιμαστε ουτε 7 ωρες την ημερα!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thanasis76

> Πως γινεται τις ημερες προπονησης να κανουμε 6 γευματα; Παντα 4-5 μου βγαινουν!
> 
> Εστω οτι το 1ο γευμα το κανω στις 12 το μεσημερι.



τι πιο λογικο απο το να ξυπναμε το πρωι... :08. Turtle:  εμενα το πρωτο γευμα μου ειναι στις 7.00   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Πως γινεται τις ημερες προπονησης να κανουμε 6 γευματα; Παντα 4-5 μου βγαινουν!
> 
> Εστω οτι το 1ο γευμα το κανω στις 12 το μεσημερι. Μετα εχει ως εξης :
> 
> 2ο --> 3 το μεσημερι
> 3ο --> 6 το μεσημερι
> 8.30 --> γυμναστηριο
> 10 --> μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα
> 4ο --> 10.30 το βραδυ
> ...


E αν κοιμασαι 01 30 - 12 το μεσημερι τι να σου πουμε? Για δοκιμασε να ξυπνησεις και να κανεις πρωτο γευμα στις 8 30 - 9 και μια χαρα χωρανε τα 6, και 7 με το ζορι μη σου πω.

Αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τοσο τραγικη διαφορα. (τα 5 με 6 γευματα, δεν θα σε σωσει αυτο αν περιμενεις να δεις διαφορα)

----------


## Eddie

> Πως γινεται τις ημερες προπονησης να κανουμε 6 γευματα; Παντα 4-5 μου βγαινουν!
> 
> Εστω οτι το 1ο γευμα το κανω στις 12 το μεσημερι. Μετα εχει ως εξης :
> 
> 2ο --> 3 το μεσημερι
> 3ο --> 6 το μεσημερι
> 8.30 --> γυμναστηριο
> 10 --> μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα
> 4ο --> 10.30 το βραδυ
> ...


Δε χρειαζεσαι 6 γευματα ντελουξ..σιγα μη κοψεις και τον υπνο στη μεση για να φας!!

Κανε 4 μεγαλα που θα σου βγαινουν στις ιδιες θερμιδες με τα 6 και θα δεις οτι μπορει να σου παει και καλυτερα.

----------


## deluxe

> τι πιο λογικο απο το να ξυπναμε το πρωι... εμενα το πρωτο γευμα μου ειναι στις 7.00


Ρε μεγαλε, το ιδιο πραγμα δεν ειναι; Ξυπνας νωρις κοιμασαι νωρις. Εγω ξυπναω αργα κοιμαμαι αργα, δλδ κατα τις 3,4 το βραδυ.

Eddie, αυτο κανω εδω και καιρο. 4-5 γευματα σπεσιαλ  :01. Smile Wide: 

*Αναθεμα και το φιλετο μοσχαρι που μου ειχες προτεινει! Πηγα σε ενα κρεοπωλειο και του ειπα να μου βαλει κανα κιλο απο δαυτο και οταν πηγα στο ταμειο, πληρωσα 27 ευρω τα 1,2 κιλα!! Ειχε 22.2 ευρω το κιλο!! Πηγα να παθω συγκοπη! *

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε μεγαλε, το ιδιο πραγμα δεν ειναι; Ξυπνας νωρις κοιμασαι νωρις. Εγω ξυπναω αργα κοιμαμαι αργα, δλδ κατα τις 3,4 το βραδυ.
> 
> Eddie, αυτο κανω εδω και καιρο. 4-5 γευματα σπεσιαλ 
> 
> *Αναθεμα και το φιλετο μοσχαρι που μου ειχες προτεινει! Πηγα σε ενα κρεοπωλειο και του ειπα να μου βαλει κανα κιλο απο δαυτο και οταν πηγα στο ταμειο, πληρωσα 27 ευρω τα 1,2 κιλα!! Ειχε 22.2 ευρω το κιλο!! Πηγα να παθω συγκοπη! *


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Εσυ ρωτησες ποια μερη ειναι τα καλυτερα κι εγω σου ειπα  :01. Razz: 
Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω αγορασει καμια φορα φιλετο,η απλα ζηταω απ τον κρεοπωλη μου καθαρες μπριζολες (κι ας εχουν λιγο λιπος) η παιρνω νουα με 10-12 το κιλο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Ωραιο ηταν παντως  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Συνεχιζω απο εδω και περα παλι με το στρογγυλο. Μαλακο και λογικη τιμη για μοσχαρι.

Απο νουα,ποντικι,σνιτσελ μοσχαρι, ειναι κανενα καλο;

----------


## Eddie

> Ωραιο ηταν παντως 
> 
> Συνεχιζω απο εδω και περα παλι με το στρογγυλο. Μαλακο και λογικη τιμη για μοσχαρι.
> 
> Απο νουα,ποντικι,σνιτσελ μοσχαρι, ειναι κανενα καλο;


Το νουα ειναι πεντακαθαρο,σαν το φιλετο..απλα (λογικα) θα σου βγει λιγο σκληρο.Ποντικι εχω φαει,και στρογγυλο και κοτσι και τα περισσοτερα μερη απ το μοσχαρι αλλα μαγειρευτα που ολα γινονται πολυ καλα.Σνιτσελ δεν εχω δοκιμασει!

----------


## deluxe

Φιλε εγω τα κανω στο φουρνο σε ταψι με νερο για να φευγουν τα λιπη. Λες καλυτερα σε ψησταρια;

----------


## thanasis76

> Ρε μεγαλε, το ιδιο πραγμα δεν ειναι; Ξυπνας νωρις κοιμασαι νωρις. Εγω ξυπναω αργα κοιμαμαι αργα, δλδ κατα τις 3,4 το βραδυ.
> 
> Eddie, αυτο κανω εδω και καιρο. 4-5 γευματα σπεσιαλ 
> 
> *Αναθεμα και το φιλετο μοσχαρι που μου ειχες προτεινει! Πηγα σε ενα κρεοπωλειο και του ειπα να μου βαλει κανα κιλο απο δαυτο και οταν πηγα στο ταμειο, πληρωσα 27 ευρω τα 1,2 κιλα!! Ειχε 22.2 ευρω το κιλο!! Πηγα να παθω συγκοπη! *


αν κοιμασε στις 4 τοτε να κανεις αλλο ενα γευμα πριν τον υπνο... 
απο τις 1.30 που τρως το τελευταιο γευμα μεχρι την αλλη μερα στις 12.00 ειναι πολλεςςςς ωρες

----------


## deluxe

6 κανονικα γευματα μαζι με προπονηση και αναμεσα τους 3 ωρες κενο, απλα δε βγαινουν. Ουτε με μαθηματικα..

Εχουμε και λεμε 6 γευματα ανα 3 ωρες = 15 ωρες + 8 ωρες υπνου 23 ωρες.

Δλδ μας μενει 1 ωρα για προπονηση και δε χωραει πουθενα, γιατι θα πρεπει με το που φαμε ενα γευμα μετα απο 1-1,5 ωρα να παμε γυμναστηριο.. Τωρα εαν τρωτε ανα 2-2,5 ωρες και κοιμαστε και λιγοτερο, βγαινουν τα 6 γευματα. Αλλιως οχι.

----------


## Eddie

> 6 κανονικα γευματα μαζι με προπονηση και αναμεσα τους 3 ωρες κενο, απλα δε βγαινουν. Ουτε με μαθηματικα..
> 
> Εχουμε και λεμε 6 γευματα ανα 3 ωρες = 15 ωρες + 8 ωρες υπνου 23 ωρες.
> 
> Δλδ μας μενει 1 ωρα για προπονηση και δε χωραει πουθενα, γιατι θα πρεπει με το που φαμε ενα γευμα μετα απο 1-1,5 ωρα να παμε γυμναστηριο.. Τωρα εαν τρωτε ανα 2-2,5 ωρες και κοιμαστε και λιγοτερο, βγαινουν τα 6 γευματα. Αλλιως οχι.


3Χ6=18 ρε Λαζαρε   :01.Ftou: 

Και γιατι να τρως ανα 3 ωρες και οχι ανα 2 πχ?Επισης μετα την προπονηση πινεις το ροφημα και μετα απο 0:45-1 ωρα τρως στερεο..οποτε μειωνεται ο χρονος.Αλλα και παλι ποιος ο λογος να εισαι τοσο πιεσμενος??Εμενα δε με βολευει καθολου να κανω 6..

----------


## deluxe

> 3Χ6=18 ρε Λαζαρε  
> 
> Και γιατι να τρως ανα 3 ωρες και οχι ανα 2 πχ?Επισης μετα την προπονηση πινεις το ροφημα και μετα απο 0:45-1 ωρα τρως στερεο..οποτε μειωνεται ο χρονος.Αλλα και παλι ποιος ο λογος να εισαι τοσο πιεσμενος??Εμενα δε με βολευει καθολου να κανω 6..


Eddie το πρωτο γευμα δε το μετραμε, οποτε παει 3χ5 = 15 ωρες για να κανεις 6 γευματα.  :01. Wink: 

Ουτε εμενα με βολευει, οποτε κανω 4-5. Απλα ρωταω αυτους που το εφαρμοζουν, πως τα καταφερνουν.

----------


## tolis93

> Eddie το πρωτο γευμα δε το μετραμε, οποτε παει 3χ5 = 15 ωρες για να κανεις 6 γευματα. 
> 
> Ουτε εμενα με βολευει, οποτε κανω 4-5. Απλα ρωταω αυτους που το εφαρμοζουν, πως τα καταφερνουν.


εγω ξυπναω στις 7μισι.τρωω πρωινο-προ προπονητικο.μετα κανω γυμναστικη στις 9μισι με 11μισι κοντα.κανω ενα μπανακι κ κατα τις 12 με τη μια ποστ στερεο γευμα.δε παιρνω συμπληρωματα.στις 2μισι 3 παρα μεσημεριανο.μετα στις 6 δεκατιανο.στις 7 αλλο ενα δεκατιανο.στις 10 10 κ μισι βραδυνο.κ 12 12 κ κατι προ υπνου.δλδ εχουμε 7 γευματα.ουτε καν εξι.

----------


## deluxe

Ε αμα ειναι να θεωρουμε ενα τοστακι ή ενα φρουτο ενα γευμα, τοτε και εγω μπορω να κανω 10+ γευματα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## KeyserSoze

> Ε αμα ειναι να θεωρουμε ενα τοστακι ή ενα φρουτο ενα γευμα, τοτε και εγω μπορω να κανω 10+ γευματα!


Kαλα, μην τα θεωρεις, κανε 6 γευματα κανονικα και χωρεσε αναμεσα 10 τοστ και 12 μπανανες αφου "δεν ειναι γευμα" και θα εχεις σιγουρο αποτελεσμα

----------


## tolis93

> Ε αμα ειναι να θεωρουμε ενα τοστακι ή ενα φρουτο ενα γευμα, τοτε και εγω μπορω να κανω 10+ γευματα!


πρωτον θεωρουνται γευματα κ δευτερον μιλησε κανενας για τετοιο γευμα?3 φρουτα κ ενα γιαουρτι ενα γευμα κ αλλο ενα ειναι τοστ με αυγα μεσα γαλοπουλες τυρι φυστικοβουτηρα ταχινια κ βαλε.αν δν θεωρειται κ γευμα τοστ με 400 θερμιδες...

----------


## just chris

τελικα δεν απαντησε κ κανενας στην ερωτηση την οποια ξανακανω ΤΩΡΑ!!!ισχυει οτι αν θες να κοψεις ή να χασεις κανα κιλο τεσπα,κοβεις υδατανθρακα μετα τις 6 το απογευμα;;;;

----------


## Αντωνης

Oχι δεν ισχυει,εκτος και παιζεις σε ποσοστα λιπους της ταξης 6%(που κ παλι δεν νομιζω να επηρεασει).

----------


## tolis93

> τελικα δεν απαντησε κ κανενας στην ερωτηση την οποια ξανακανω ΤΩΡΑ!!!ισχυει οτι αν θες να κοψεις ή να χασεις κανα κιλο τεσπα,κοβεις υδατανθρακα μετα τις 6 το απογευμα;;;;


 δηλαδη αν εγω κοιμαμαι στις 5 το πρωι λογω δουλειας κ ξυπναω στις 3-4 τι κανω κατεβαζω τα παντα μεχρι τις 6? :01. Mr. Green: εξαρταται κ τι ωρα κοιμασαι

----------


## Eddie

> δηλαδη αν εγω κοιμαμαι στις 5 το πρωι λογω δουλειας κ ξυπναω στις 3-4 τι κανω κατεβαζω τα παντα μεχρι τις 6?εξαρταται κ τι ωρα κοιμασαι


Παιζει κι αυτο ρολο.

Επισης σημαντικο ρολο παιζει τι ωρα κανεις προπονηση,γιατι αν κανεις στις 12 το βραδυ πχ,ε και πατατα η ρυζι να φας στις μια-δυο (λογικα) δε θα εχει θεμα.Εαν ομως κανεις προπ το πρωι και τρως ολο τον υδατ απ το απογευμα και μετα..ε ισως,αλλα και παλι δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να κανει τη διαφορα (αμεσα) σε μετριο επιπεδο.

----------


## Aelistas94

ΛΌΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΊΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΈΧΩ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΆ ΚΆΝΩ ΜΕΤΆΦΡΑΣΉ ΜΈΣΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΆΜΜΑΤΟΣ
γεια σάς παιδιά έχω μερικά ερωτήματά αν μπορειτε να μου δώσετε απαντισις
1) είμαι σε περίοδο γραμμωσεις και λόγο τις ΕΝΤΟΝΙΣ αερόβιας που κάνω χρειάζεται να προμηθευτών Μία ΠΡΟΤΕΊΝΕΙ;
2) ΣΕ ΠΕΡΊΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΈΠΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΆ- ΜΑΚΑΡΌΝΙΑ;
3) ΠΟΣΊ ΠΡΟΤΕΊΝΕΙ ΧΡΕΙΆΖΕΤΑΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΌΣ ΚΆΘΕ ΜΈΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΌΣΟΥΣ ΥΔΑΤΆΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ; ( ΕΊΜΑΙ 1.80 ΙΨΌΣ ΚΑΙ 86 ΚΙΛΆ) :01. Smile:

----------


## Manos1989

> ΛΌΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΊΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΈΧΩ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΆ ΚΆΝΩ ΜΕΤΆΦΡΑΣΉ ΜΈΣΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΆΜΜΑΤΟΣ
> γεια σάς παιδιά έχω μερικά ερωτήματά αν μπορειτε να μου δώσετε απαντισις
> 1) είμαι σε περίοδο γραμμωσεις και λόγο τις ΕΝΤΟΝΙΣ αερόβιας που κάνω χρειάζεται να προμηθευτών Μία ΠΡΟΤΕΊΝΕΙ;
> 2) ΣΕ ΠΕΡΊΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΈΠΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΆ- ΜΑΚΑΡΌΝΙΑ;
> 3) ΠΟΣΊ ΠΡΟΤΕΊΝΕΙ ΧΡΕΙΆΖΕΤΑΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΌΣ ΚΆΘΕ ΜΈΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΌΣΟΥΣ ΥΔΑΤΆΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ; ( ΕΊΜΑΙ 1.80 ΙΨΌΣ ΚΑΙ 86 ΚΙΛΆ)



1)Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις μια whey μετά την προπόνηση αλλά είναι συμπλήρωμα και σύμφωνα με την υπογραφή σου θα πεθάνεις :01. Unsure: 
2)Ο υδ/κας προτιμότερο είναι να υπάρχει γύρω από την προπόνηση και το πρωί....τον ελαττώνεις σιγα σιγά στη διάρκεια της γράμμωσης. Κύριο μέλημα είναι η μείωση της συνολικής πρόσληψης θερμίδων πάντως.
3)Δε θα βρεις απάντηση σε αυτό.....Πάντως ας παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 2χβάρος =πρωτεϊνη και ίσως και 2,5χ. Υδ/κα όσο νομίζεις ότι σου χρείαζεται. Γενικά ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει αν και παίζει πολύ το 40/40/20.

----------


## Aelistas94

άσε την υπογράφει  :01. Smile:  άπλα δεν βγάζω Μονό με διατροφή αρκετή προτείνει
δηλαδή αν περνώ 200 γραμμάρια Ρίζι και 200 γραμμάρια μακαρόνια είναι πολλά;

----------


## beatshooter

Αυτο με τα 6γευματα ειναι κατι πολυ γενικο που αναπαραγεται και εχει υπερτιμηθει οπως κ η ληψη πρωτεινης και ο σχεδιασμος σχεδον ολων των διατροφων γυρω της.

Δλδ αν δεν εχεις χρονο τι θα κανεις θα αγχωθεις να κανεις 5-6 γευματα?κανε 3 καλα γευματα και στο ενδιαμεσο αν πεινας βαλε κανα φρουτο.

----------


## beatshooter

> άσε την υπογράφει  άπλα δεν βγάζω Μονό με διατροφή αρκετή προτείνει
> δηλαδή αν περνώ 200 γραμμάρια Ρίζι και 200 γραμμάρια μακαρόνια είναι πολλά;


Αναλογα τους στοχους σ

----------


## ginus

μην κολλας τοοοοσο στα γραμμ.
δλδ
μετρα τις θερμιδες σου..δες ποσες καταναλωνεις τωρα και μειωσε αναλογα...
στην διαρκεια της μερας κατεβαζε την ποσοτητα του υδατανθρακα...
αν δεις οτι δεν χανεις μειωσε και αλλο τις θερμιδες...μην κανεις το λαθος και κοψεις εντελως και αποτομα τους υδατανθρακες γτ δεν θα χασεις κιλο..

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια πηρα τον νεο θερμιδολιπομετρητη http://www.athlotypo.gr/photos/Bk_31988_or.jpg
τον εχει κανεις? Ειναι αξιοπιστος?μπορεις να φτιαξεις μια καλη διατροφη με αυτον

----------


## tolis93

Ο θερμιδομετρητης. Πρέπει να ναι οκ για μένα κανε ένα τεστ σύγκρινε κανα 10 άρι προϊόντα με θερμιδομετρητες στο νετ. Κ μια ερώτηση. Τα 200-220 γρ υδατανθρακα είναι οκ?  35 % κοντα.  Μήπως να αυξησω?

----------


## tolis93

παιδες παρατηρησα οτι στα μακαρονια π παιρνω γραφει υδατανθρακες 60,2 νομιζω απο τους οποιους αφομοιωμενοι 52,4.εννοει οτι ουσιαστικα παιρνω 52,4 γρ στα 100?και αν ειναι ετσι τοτε γιατι δε γραφει ξερα 52,4 υδατανθρακα.κ αν ισχυει αυτο απο θερμιδες τι παιζει?εχουν για 60,2 η για 52,4?

----------


## DimitrisT

Μηπως τα 7,6gr ειναι ινες;

----------


## tolis93

> Μηπως τα 7,6gr ειναι ινες;


τις εχει αλλου τις ινες βασικα οποτε δε νομιζω

----------


## Giannistzn

Επειδη συνηθως ασχολουμαστε με ρυζι - μακαρονια, τις πατατες, αν ειναι να τις ψησουμε τις ζυγιζουμε πριν ή μετα?

Γιατι π.χ. ζυγισα 200γρ ωμες, και αφου τελειωσα με το ψησιμο εμειναν 80γρ.

----------


## dionisos

^^^ Τον υδατάνθρακα να τον ζυγίζεις ωμό, την πρωτείνη ψημένη!

----------


## Giannistzn

Ευχαριστω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vagg

θελω να μου πει καποιος αμα ξερει συνδιασμους φυτικων τροφων που μας δινουν ολα τα βασικα αμινοξεα...εκανα ενα googlarisma αλλα με εξαιρεση το ρυζι-αρακας ολα τα αλλα ηταν του τυπου μακαρονια-τυρι,γιαυρτι-ξυροι καρποι...εμενα δεν με νοιαζουν τα τελευταια γτ ετσι κι αλλιως ξερουμε οτι το τυρι και το γιαουρτι ειναι καλες πηγες...ενδιαφερομαι για κατωτερες πηγες που ομως ο συνδιασμος τους μασ δινει υψιλης ποιοτητας πρωτεινη.καπου ειδα για δημητριακα-οσπρια αλλα ειναι απολυτο??δλδ αμα φαω ρυζι,καλαμποκι,σιταρι,μακαρονια-φακες,φασολια ειναι το ιδιο??


ειναι και επικαιρο γτ σε λιγο κρεας καθε κυριακη...χαχααχαχ

----------


## Txc

Απο οσπρια θεορω οτι την μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα φυτικης πρωτεινης την εχουν τα φασολια, γι'αυτο και αλλωστε παλιοτερα το ελεγαν το κρεας του φτωχου...
Τωρα αν βαλεις διπλα απο τα φασολια ενα κοτοπουλο φιλετο, τα φασολια θα λειτουργησουν ως υδατανθρακας. Το ιδιο συμβαινει με ολα τα οσπρια μαζι με κρεατικο...

----------


## xristosgaz

> Απο οσπρια θεορω οτι την μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα φυτικης πρωτεινης την εχουν τα φασολια, γι'αυτο και αλλωστε παλιοτερα το ελεγαν το κρεας του φτωχου...
> Τωρα αν βαλεις διπλα απο τα φασολια ενα κοτοπουλο φιλετο, τα φασολια θα λειτουργησουν ως υδατανθρακας. Το ιδιο συμβαινει με ολα τα οσπρια μαζι με κρεατικο...


τα φασολια θα λειτουργησουν ως υδατανθρακας;Πως συμβαινει αυτο;ρωταω γιατι το κανω συχνα ....οχι οτι τρεχει κατι απλα να ξερω τι τρωω

----------


## Αντωνης

> Απο οσπρια θεορω οτι την μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα φυτικης πρωτεινης την εχουν τα φασολια, γι'αυτο και αλλωστε παλιοτερα το ελεγαν το κρεας του φτωχου...
> Τωρα αν βαλεις διπλα απο τα φασολια ενα κοτοπουλο φιλετο, τα φασολια θα λειτουργησουν ως υδατανθρακας. Το ιδιο συμβαινει με ολα τα οσπρια μαζι με κρεατικο...


Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο...Ο οργανισμος δεν πεταει τιποτα ωφελιμο(εκτος κ αν εχει υπερπλεονασμα στο συνολο της μερας),οτι πρωτεινη εχουν τα φασολια θα την απορροφησει.Τωρα για το κατα ποσο θα ωφελησει στην μυικη αναπτυξη η φυτικη πρωτεινη και αν πρεπει να την υπολογιζουμε,ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο πανω στο οποιο υπαρχουν αρκετες διαφορετικες αποψεις.

----------


## Giannistzn

Σήμερα στο σουπερμάρκετ έπεσε το μάτι μου στο dirollo spread light 3%, αν δε κάνω λάθος είχε 14γρ πρωτεινης, 4γρ υδατανθρακα και 3 γρ λιπαρά στα 100 γρ. Πως σας φαίνεται γενικά σαν επιλογή; Πιο ακριβό βέβαια απο το cottage αλλα για 1 στο τόσο για αλλαγή δε μου φαίνεται κακο. 

Τι λέτε;

----------


## Giannistzn

^ 


Υποθετω οτι στον πινακα εχει γινει λαθος στα λιπαρα (στα 100γρ) γιατι στα 20 δινει πολυ λιγοτερο. Και ειμαι αρκετα σιγουρος οτι ειδα 3 στο σουπερμαρκετ. Βεβαια, ολοι του οι υδ/κες ειναι σακχαρα..

----------


## tolis93

> ^ 
> 
> 
> Υποθετω οτι στον πινακα εχει γινει λαθος στα λιπαρα (στα 100γρ) γιατι στα 20 δινει πολυ λιγοτερο. Και ειμαι αρκετα σιγουρος οτι ειδα 3 στο σουπερμαρκετ. Βεβαια, ολοι του οι υδ/κες ειναι σακχαρα..


Αυτό στο πίνακα είναι φιλαδελφια. Όσο για το ντιρολο εγώ π κ π το τσιμπαω κ οκ στα τοστ με μαγιονεζα λάιτ 3% μετράει μέτα ποιος. Να θέλει κλαμπ σάντουιτς?  Πάντως κοτατζ με 1 ευρώ από λιντλ είναι κ το πιο τούμπανο

----------


## T0ny

> ^ 
> 
> 
> Υποθετω οτι στον πινακα εχει γινει λαθος στα λιπαρα (στα 100γρ) γιατι στα 20 δινει πολυ λιγοτερο. Και ειμαι αρκετα σιγουρος οτι ειδα 3 στο σουπερμαρκετ. Βεβαια, ολοι του οι υδ/κες ειναι σακχαρα..



To συγκεκριμένο το τρώω και γώ μια χαρά είναι!!!

----------


## vagg

> Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο...Ο οργανισμος δεν πεταει τιποτα ωφελιμο(εκτος κ αν εχει υπερπλεονασμα στο συνολο της μερας),οτι πρωτεινη εχουν τα φασολια θα την απορροφησει.Τωρα για το κατα ποσο θα ωφελησει στην μυικη αναπτυξη η φυτικη πρωτεινη και αν πρεπει να την υπολογιζουμε,ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο πανω στο οποιο υπαρχουν αρκετες διαφορετικες αποψεις.



τα φασολια εχουν την πιο πολυ αλλα η φακη ξερω οτι εχει την πιο ποιοτικη..δεν 8α τη μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει(τουλαχιστον οχι αμεσως) γιατι τις λειπουν αμινοξεα για την πρωτεινοσυνθεση γι αυτο χρειαζονται οι συνδιασμοι φυτικων τροφων

----------


## giannis64

an συμπληρωσεις τυρι στα φασολια και στις φακες, η αλυσιδα των αμινο θα ειναι κομπλε..

----------


## tolis93

> an συμπληρωσεις τυρι στα φασολια και στις φακες, η αλυσιδα των αμινο θα ειναι κομπλε..


φακες με λιγο κατικι κ παρτε μ τη ψυχη.καθαρα αντρικο φαγητο!!!

----------


## onymos

μια υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη με καθημερινη αεροβια...μπορει να περνεις μυεσ κ να χανεισ λιποσ συνχρονωσ αν εχεις μπολικο

----------


## tolis93

> μια υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη με καθημερινη αεροβια...μπορει να περνεις μυεσ κ να χανεισ λιποσ συνχρονωσ αν εχεις μπολικο


σε ισοθερμιδικη σιγουρα.σε υπερθερμιδικη δεν εχω ιδεα....λογικα ναι αν ξεκινας τωρα η αν εχεις πολυ λιπος κ οι μυες σ εχουν περιθορια να παρουν

----------


## tolis93

θα φανω γκομενιτσα αλλα οκ...παιζει γιορτη η μαμακα σημερα.οκ ψητα θα φαμε σαλατες κτλπ τηγανιτα δε τα τρωω ετσι κ αλλιως αλλα το προβλημα ειναι τα γλυκα.παιζουν τριγονακια πανοραματος.ταρτακια με φρουτα και ταρτακια με σοκολατα κ με καραμελα.αν ρωτησετε ποιο προτυμω η απαντηση ειναι ολα.το θεμα ειναι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο?επαιξαν 10000 τσιτ αυτο το μηνα δε γουσταρω κ αλλο.4 παγωτα τσιζ κεικ καρμποναρες πατατες φουρνου σουβλακια κ τις προαλες παλι ψιλοξεφυγαμε.οπως κ ελαχιστα χτες βραδυ.τωρα ειναι κανενα οκ δλδ παλευεται η απλα να μην αγγιξω οεο?thnx!!!!

----------


## Giannistzn

> θα φανω γκομενιτσα αλλα οκ...παιζει γιορτη η μαμακα σημερα.οκ ψητα θα φαμε σαλατες κτλπ τηγανιτα δε τα τρωω ετσι κ αλλιως αλλα το προβλημα ειναι τα γλυκα.παιζουν τριγονακια πανοραματος.ταρτακια με φρουτα και ταρτακια με σοκολατα κ με καραμελα.αν ρωτησετε ποιο προτυμω η απαντηση ειναι ολα.το θεμα ειναι ποιο ειναι καλυτερο?επαιξαν 10000 τσιτ αυτο το μηνα δε γουσταρω κ αλλο.4 παγωτα τσιζ κεικ καρμποναρες πατατες φουρνου σουβλακια κ τις προαλες παλι ψιλοξεφυγαμε.οπως κ ελαχιστα χτες βραδυ.τωρα ειναι κανενα οκ δλδ παλευεται η απλα να μην αγγιξω οεο?thnx!!!!


Εγω θα σου ελεγα οχι να μην φας.

Αλλα εχεις κανει ηδη τοσα cheat απ'οτι λες, θα σε πειραξει αλλη 1 μερα ξερω γω? Δεν ειναι σωστη λογικη, αλλα να πω οτι cheatαρες εχθες μονο, θα σου ελεγα, μαχαιρι σημερα. 

Επισης ογκο δεν θες να βαλεις? Αφου δεν λιπωνεις, φαε γλυκα.. Οσο για το αν ειναι κατι καλο, τι θες να ακουσεις? Οτι τα τριγωνα εχουν πρωτεΐνη και λιπαρα απο την κρεμα, και υδ/κα απο το φυλο? Αν ναι, τοτε εχουν, φατα ειναι κομπλε γευμα.

Δεν καταλαβαινω τη λογικη του καραξεσκιζομαι 1-2 βδομαδες και λυπαμαι τη 1 μερα..

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω θα σου ελεγα οχι να μην φας.
> 
> Αλλα εχεις κανει ηδη τοσα cheat απ'οτι λες, θα σε πειραξει αλλη 1 μερα ξερω γω? Δεν ειναι σωστη λογικη, αλλα να πω οτι cheatαρες εχθες μονο, θα σου ελεγα, μαχαιρι σημερα. 
> 
> Επισης ογκο δεν θες να βαλεις? Αφου δεν λιπωνεις, φαε γλυκα.. Οσο για το αν ειναι κατι καλο, τι θες να ακουσεις? Οτι τα τριγωνα εχουν πρωτεΐνη και λιπαρα απο την κρεμα, και υδ/κα απο το φυλο? Αν ναι, τοτε εχουν, φατα ειναι κομπλε γευμα.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαινω τη λογικη του καραξεσκιζομαι 1-2 βδομαδες και λυπαμαι τη 1 μερα..


γενικα κανω 1-2 το μηνα κ επεσαν διακοπες γιαυτο επεσε κ καρακαταξεσκισμα αλλα λεω να συμμαζευτω καποια στιγμη γιατι το χω παραχ@σει.ρωτησα καλυτερη επιλογη λιγοτερη ζαχαρη κτλπ.σκουπιδια ειναι διατροφικα οκ το ξερω.βασικα παιζει τοσο κρεας π με βλεπω να μη τα αγγιζω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spyrous

Eχει χτυπισει κανενας φυστικοβουτηρο απο lidl ετσι ωστε να ξερει τα συστατικα γιατι πηρα απο το supermarket και ειναι λισα :02. Puke:

----------


## tolis93

> Eχει χτυπισει κανενας φυστικοβουτηρο απο lidl ετσι ωστε να ξερει τα συστατικα γιατι πηρα απο το supermarket και ειναι λισα


δικιε μ αν κ φτηνο μαπα....ζαχαρη μεσα σιροπι καλαμποκιου μαπα τελειως.το ταχινι τους ειναι το πιο καθαρο.παρε σαν πατ απο φυστικοβουτηρο.το καλβ εχει κ τρανς μεσα κ οντος ειναι λυσα.

----------


## Spyrous

> δικιε μ αν κ φτηνο μαπα....ζαχαρη μεσα σιροπι καλαμποκιου μαπα τελειως.το ταχινι τους ειναι το πιο καθαρο.παρε σαν πατ απο φυστικοβουτηρο.το καλβ εχει κ τρανς μεσα κ οντος ειναι λυσα.


Ταχινι απο lidl λες τολι ε?Εχει σαν πατ το Lidl? :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

> γενικα κανω 1-2 το μηνα κ επεσαν διακοπες γιαυτο επεσε κ καρακαταξεσκισμα αλλα λεω να συμμαζευτω καποια στιγμη γιατι το χω παραχ@σει.ρωτησα καλυτερη επιλογη λιγοτερη ζαχαρη κτλπ.σκουπιδια ειναι διατροφικα οκ το ξερω.βασικα παιζει τοσο κρεας π με βλεπω να μη τα αγγιζω<img src="images/smilies/icon_mrgreen.gif" alt="" title="01. Mr. Green" smilieid="41" class="inlineimg" border="0">


<br><br>για μενα καλα κανεις με τα υγειηνα cheAt που κανεις σαν το κλαμπ που εβαλες φωτο πριν γιατι αν θες να παρεις ογκο τουλαχιστον μεχρι να παρεις καποια κιλα ετσι πρεπει <br>αΡΚΕΙ να κανεις κ προπονηση σωστη<br>

----------


## tolis93

> Ταχινι απο lidl λες τολι ε?Εχει σαν πατ το Lidl?


σαν πατ εγω απο τον slave-ιτη παιρνω 3 ευρω τα χει.το ταχινι απο τα lidl μεγαλε δες κ τα συστατικα τ.τπτ δν εχει.κ παρε κ αλλο ταχινι κ δοκιμαε.μονο το βιολογικο ειναι καλυτερο.κ τα χει κ 1,80 εναντι 3 π τα χουν αλλου.και επισης καλο ειναι του λειβαδα λειβαδαρα συριανο πραμα εφαγα στη συρο κ μ φυγε η μαγκια

----------


## tolis93

> <br><br>για μενα καλα κανεις με τα υγειηνα cheAt που κανεις σαν το κλαμπ που εβαλες φωτο πριν γιατι αν θες να παρεις ογκο τουλαχιστον μεχρι να παρεις καποια κιλα ετσι πρεπει <br>αΡΚΕΙ να κανεις κ προπονηση σωστη<br>


το br τι ειναι? :01. Smile:  πωπω νιωθω πολυ ωραια.το μονο γλυκο π ακουμπησα ηταν ενα π εκανε η γιαγια μ κ αυτο μια δαγκωνια κ ηταν μια μπουκιτσα.κ 2 κουταλιες τουρτα παγωτο αλλα κ μονο π σταματησα να τρωω κ λεω φτανει ενιωσα ωραια.καλα αφου εφαγα κ μισο κιλο κοτοπουλο δεν αντεχα αλλο :01. Razz:

----------


## leftis

Παιδιά σε περίοδο όγκου τι προτείνετε? Κανονικό ή άπαχο γάλα? Κάποιοι λένε ότι το κανονικό γάλα δεν έχει και τα καλύτερα λιπαρά οπότε προτιμούν άπαχο και συμπληρώνουν λιπαρά απο καλές πηγές.

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδιά σε περίοδο όγκου τι προτείνετε? Κανονικό ή άπαχο γάλα? Κάποιοι λένε ότι το κανονικό γάλα δεν έχει και τα καλύτερα λιπαρά οπότε προτιμούν άπαχο και συμπληρώνουν λιπαρά απο καλές πηγές.


εγω παιρνω αγνο 0% η φαμιλι 0% παντως,νταξει στο καφε μ βαζω γιατι να παρω ομως 1-2 γρ λιπαρα απο το γαλα.κορεσμενα.κ οχι απο μισο κροκο αυγου? η λαδι? :01. Smile:

----------


## nena

καλησπερα σε ολους :01. Smile:  καθως ειμαι και καινουργια στο φορουμ δεν ξερω και  αν ποσταρω σωστα :01. Wink:  θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν επιτρεπεται το χοιρινο κρεας στην διατροφη γραμμωσης

----------


## tolis93

> καλησπερα σε ολους καθως ειμαι και καινουργια στο φορουμ δεν ξερω και  αν ποσταρω σωστα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν επιτρεπεται το χοιρινο κρεας στην διατροφη γραμμωσης


ψαρονεφρακι κ αφερεσε οτι λιπος εχει γυρω γυρω.για μενα μετα τα πουλερικα(κοτοπουλα γαλοπουλες) μακραν το καλυτερο.γιατι κ το μοσχαρακι καλο αλλα εχει ενδομυικο λιπος π δν το βγαζεις εκτος αν εχεις πτυχειο στην χειρουργικη :01. Smile:

----------


## nena

> ψαρονεφρακι κ αφερεσε οτι λιπος εχει γυρω γυρω.για μενα μετα τα πουλερικα(κοτοπουλα γαλοπουλες) μακραν το καλυτερο.γιατι κ το μοσχαρακι καλο αλλα εχει ενδομυικο λιπος π δν το βγαζεις εκτος αν εχεις πτυχειο στην χειρουργικη


σας ευχαριστω.... :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> σας ευχαριστω....


anytime και καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ

----------


## Giannistzn

Ειχα παει σημερα στο lidl Μελισσίων, για να παρω linessa cottage αλλα δυστυχως (καταραμενοι Μελισσιώτες!) δεν ειχε τπτ. Οποτε "αναγκαστικά" πηρα dirolo 2.2% το οποιο εχει σχεδον τις ιδιες αναλογιες.

Μου εκανε εντυπωση (εκτος απο την τιμη, απο 1ευρω - 2,32ευρω) η διαφορα στη γευση. Το dirollo ηταν πολυ πιο γευστικο και εμοιαζε αρκετα με το flair που επαιρνα παλι, ενω το linessa μου βγαζει μια στεγνη-ξυνη γευση. Εχει παρατηρησει κανενας αλλος καποια διαφορα?

Επειδη μου ειχε πει καποιος οτι ειχε γινει μια ιστορια προσφατα, και ειχαν αμφισβητηθει καποια προΐοντα των lidl για την ποιοτητα τους, μηπως οντως ειναι μαπα?

----------


## Stella

Ε, καλά τώρα... τι συγκρίνεις...το γράφεις και μόνος σου. Ένα ευρώ το cottage των Lidl και 2 και, το dirollo.Kαμία σχέση σε γευση σίγουρα...και ακόμα καλύτερο είναι το flair που είναι ακόμα πιο ακριβό! 
Πιστευω ότι σίγουρα θα έχουν διαφορά και στην ποιότητα, αλλά αυτό δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε με σιγουριά!

Πάντως σχετικά σε καλή τιμή (1,90€ περίπου) είναι το cottage του ΑΒ (μοιάζει κάπως με το flair).
 Y.Γ. Όντως χάλια το cottage του lidl, όπως το περιγράφεις!

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ε, καλά τώρα... τι συγκρίνεις...το γράφεις και μόνος σου. Ένα ευρώ το cottage των Lidl και 2 και, το dirollo.Kαμία σχέση σε γευση σίγουρα...και ακόμα καλύτερο είναι το flair που είναι ακόμα πιο ακριβό! 
> Πιστευω ότι σίγουρα θα έχουν διαφορά και στην ποιότητα, αλλά αυτό δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε με σιγουριά!
> 
> Πάντως σχετικά σε καλή τιμή (1,90€ περίπου) είναι το cottage του ΑΒ (μοιάζει κάπως με το flair).
>  Y.Γ. Όντως χάλια το cottage του lidl, όπως το περιγράφεις!


Ναι παλια επαιρνα του ΑΒ επειδη ψωνιζω συχνα απο εκει. Μαλλον θα το προτιμησω παλι, γιατι οκ, μπορει να ειναι σχεδον διπλη τιμη, αλλα καπου στοχευει αυτη η τιμη. Προτιμω να κερδισω σε ποιοτητα.

----------


## Txc

Το Arla ειναι επισης παρα πολυ καλο...

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι παλια επαιρνα του ΑΒ επειδη ψωνιζω συχνα απο εκει. Μαλλον θα το προτιμησω παλι, γιατι οκ, μπορει να ειναι σχεδον διπλη τιμη, αλλα καπου στοχευει αυτη η τιμη. Προτιμω να κερδισω σε ποιοτητα.


 ρε αδερφε κ εσυ μελισσιοτακι???καλα λιντλ πηγα 3 φορες σημερα απλα δεν ειχαν κ το αποδεχτηκα.πηρα ντιρολο με αγγουρακι κ καροτο.2,6 γρ υδατανθρακα κ 10,κατι πρωτεινη.με 1,9 λιπαρα :01. Mr. Green:  καλα το αρλα παιδια τα σπαει.παω μακρο κ παιρνω 3κιλο

----------


## tolis93

παιδια ξερει κανενας αν η βρωμη ειναι οκ για υδατανθρακα μετα απο τη προπονηση?αν απαντουσατε σημερα θα ημουν υποχρεος

----------


## SilverMan

καλησπερα,ξερει κανεις την διατροφικη αξια του συκωτιου?πρωτ/λιπαρα googlarw μπας και βρω τιποτα αλλα δεν.αν μπορει εστω να μου δωσει κανενα link καποιος...

----------


## dionisos

> καλησπερα,ξερει κανεις την διατροφικη αξια του συκωτιου?πρωτ/λιπαρα googlarw μπας και βρω τιποτα αλλα δεν.αν μπορει εστω να μου δωσει κανενα link καποιος...


Συκώτι ψητό ανά 100 γρ. θερμ. 140   Πρωτ. 20   Υδατανθρ. 2 Λιπαρά 4

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια στον θερμιδομετρητη που εχω παρει εχει του πουστη την αναλυση δεν ξερω ποιας κατηγοριας αυγα να δω το αποξηρομενο ,κατεψυγμενο ,παγωμενο η ωμο εχω μπερδευτει.
Οπως και με την βρωμη τι να επιλεξω νιφαδες ωμες η νιφαδες ακατεργαστες ωμες. Η κανονικη βρωμη που βαζουμε στην διατροφη μας ποια ειναι ??
Οπως και τα αυγα ποια ειναι τα κανονικα αυγα ??

----------


## gym

> ρε παιδια στον θερμιδομετρητη που εχω παρει εχει του πουστη την αναλυση δεν ξερω ποιας κατηγοριας αυγα να δω το αποξηρομενο ,κατεψυγμενο ,παγωμενο η ωμο εχω μπερδευτει.
> Οπως και με την βρωμη τι να επιλεξω νιφαδες ωμες η νιφαδες ακατεργαστες ωμες. Η κανονικη βρωμη που βαζουμε στην διατροφη μας ποια ειναι ??
> Οπως και τα αυγα ποια ειναι τα κανονικα αυγα ??


ψυχραιμια.... :01. Wink: 
τα αυγουλακια...τι τρως?αποξηραμενο?μαλλον οχι...αρα πας στα ωμα...
βρωμη...τι τρως?τι λεει η συσκευασια σου?και ποια ειναι βρ εη κανονικη βρωμη?εγω τρωω την ακατεργαστη αλλα αλλοι τρωνε την ψιλη...θα δεις εσυ αυτην που τρως...
τα αυγα...κανονικα?>τι εννοεις?μεγεθος?γιατι ολα κανονικα ειναι... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> ψυχραιμια....
> τα αυγουλακια...τι τρως?αποξηραμενο?μαλλον οχι...αρα πας στα ωμα...
> βρωμη...τι τρως?τι λεει η συσκευασια σου?και ποια ειναι βρ εη κανονικη βρωμη?εγω τρωω την ακατεργαστη αλλα αλλοι τρωνε την ψιλη...θα δεις εσυ αυτην που τρως...
> τα αυγα...κανονικα?>τι εννοεις?μεγεθος?*γιατι ολα κανονικα ειναι*...


Oχι ειχε μια εποχη ο βασιλοπουλος που επαιρνα κατι τερατα 70-80γρ. Αλλα ναι τα περισσοτερα ειναι 55-65 γρ αν δεν κανω λαθος (κλασικο μεγεθος)

----------


## gym

> Oχι ειχε μια εποχη ο βασιλοπουλος που επαιρνα κατι τερατα 70-80γρ. Αλλα ναι τα περισσοτερα ειναι 55-65 γρ αν δεν κανω λαθος (κλασικο μεγεθος)


τι να σου πω...δεν τα ζυγιζω κιολας τα αυγα για να δω......ειδικα οταν ειναι χωριατικα που παιρνω τωρα...αλλα παντα υπολογιζω το μεγαλυτερο για να ξερω οτι τουλαχιστον δεν ξεφευγω...τωρα δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος για το αυγο...αλλου ειναι να μην ξεφευγεις....

----------


## Giannistzn

> τι να σου πω...δεν τα ζυγιζω κιολας τα αυγα για να δω......ειδικα οταν ειναι χωριατικα που παιρνω τωρα...αλλα παντα υπολογιζω το μεγαλυτερο για να ξερω οτι τουλαχιστον δεν ξεφευγω...τωρα δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος για το αυγο...αλλου ειναι να μην ξεφευγεις....


Καλα ναι σιγα το αυγουλακι. Παντως αν ειχες δει αυτα που λεω θα καταλαβαινες, δεν ειναι μικρη η διαφορα τους, ειναι πανω κατω 2-2,5 φορες μεγαλυτερα. Εγω οταν τα ειδα σοκαριστικα, λεω τι τερατακια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## tolis93

> Καλα ναι σιγα το αυγουλακι. Παντως αν ειχες δει αυτα που λεω θα καταλαβαινες, δεν ειναι μικρη η διαφορα τους, ειναι πανω κατω 2-2,5 φορες μεγαλυτερα. Εγω οταν τα ειδα σοκαριστικα, λεω τι τερατακια ειναι αυτα?


παιδια εγω εχω ενα θειο π εχει φαρμα κ ετσι μενει αυλωνα βεβαια κ μ φερνει π κ π κατι αυγα χηνας.ρε σεις αυτα κ αν ειναι τεραστια.κατι τετοια τρωγανε οι  flinstones χωρις πλακα

----------


## gym

> παιδια εγω εχω ενα θειο π εχει φαρμα κ ετσι μενει αυλωνα βεβαια κ μ φερνει π κ π κατι αυγα χηνας.ρε σεις αυτα κ αν ειναι τεραστια.κατι τετοια τρωγανε οι  flinstones χωρις πλακα


ενταξει βρε....αν παρεις και στρουθοκαμηλο να δεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DimitrisT

> ενταξει βρε....αν παρεις και στρουθοκαμηλο να δεις...


Γινονται ομελετα αυτα; :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

> Γινονται ομελετα αυτα;


ανετα,,,,,μια περιοδο που ετρωγα πολλα επαιρνα κ εκανα ενα...νομιζω ενα τετοιο αντιστοιχει σε 10? η 13?δεν θυμαμαι...πολλα...αλλα ειναι πεντανοστιμοοοοοο.....και ακριβο!εμεις εχουμε γνωστο γαρ!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DimitrisT

> ανετα,,,,,μια περιοδο που ετρωγα πολλα επαιρνα κ εκανα ενα...νομιζω ενα τετοιο αντιστοιχει σε 10? η 13?δεν θυμαμαι...πολλα...αλλα ειναι πεντανοστιμοοοοοο.....και ακριβο!εμεις εχουμε γνωστο γαρ!!!!


1 αυγο απο στρουθοκαμηλο αντιστοιχει σε 10-13 αυγα κοτας;  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding



----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

αυτη την βρωμη παιρνω

----------


## gym

> 1 αυγο απο στρουθοκαμηλο αντιστοιχει σε 10-13 αυγα κοτας;


δεν παιρνω κ ορκο αλλα νομιζω ετσι μου ειχαν πει...αυτος που τα ειχε κ καπου το διαβασα αλλα τωρα ....πανε δυο χρονια που το ειχα ψαξει....δνε θυμαμαι! :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

> αυτη την βρωμη παιρνω


δηλαδη ωμη ...η ψιλη πρεπει να ειναι...γιατι ακατεργαστη χοντρη ελλαδα μπαρμπα κουακερ δεν εχω βρει...
αρα κοιτας ωμη...αλλα...οταν εχεις την συσκευασια η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να κοιτας τον πινακα κ οχι τον μετρητη γιατι οσο ναναι εκει γενικευει...
και μετα τσεκαρε το κιολας αν θες...

----------


## DimitrisT

> δεν παιρνω κ ορκο αλλα νομιζω ετσι μου ειχαν πει...αυτος που τα ειχε κ καπου το διαβασα αλλα τωρα ....πανε δυο χρονια που το ειχα ψαξει....δνε θυμαμαι!


Ψηθηκα να βρω τωρα..  :08. Turtle: 





> αυτη την βρωμη παιρνω


Αυτη νομιζω ειναι ωμες νιφαδες, κατεργασμενες..

----------


## tolis93

αυγα στρουνθοκαμηλου θα βρειτε σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα προιοντα με δικια τους παραγωγη η απο παραγγελεια.δν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις αλλα ειναι τσιμπιμενες οι τιμες.παιδια ξερει κανενας τι παιζει με ταχινι ολικης αλεσεως?το δα κ κουλαθηκα.κ κατι ακομα.η βρωμη δε βγαινει κ σε ολικης η τπτ τετοιο?μ χει κανει εντυπωση π ποτε δε συζητηθηκε κατι τετοιο

----------


## DimitrisT

Ταχινι ολικης τρωω τωρα που ειμαι σε κετο, εχει λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες στα 100gr, λιγο λιγοτερα λιπαρα (της ταξης του 0,2-0,3) και η γευση του ειναι ελαχιστα ''πικρη''..
Εμενα μου αρεσει υπερβολικα παντως, μπορω να κατεβασω ενα βαζακι σκετο ΑΝΕΤΑ!  :01. Razz:

----------


## ginus

να ρωτησω παιδες...εχω σταματησει γυμναστηριο απο τις 13 του μηνος λογω οτι εκλεισε και νιωθω ακομα κουρασμενος και πιασμενος...
η πρωτη σκεψη ειναι ο υδατανθρακας..οκ ναι
αλλα ελα που εχω παρει και μερικα νερακια αυτην την περιοδο οπου και τιμω τον υδατανθρακα
μιλαμε νιωθω βαριδι κανονικο...
για πετε...υδατανθρακας...η λογικο πιασιμο?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Tι εννοεις "βαριδι"? Κουρασμενος μονο ή πηρες πολλα κιλα? :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Tι εννοεις "βαριδι"? Κουρασμενος μονο ή πηρες πολλα κιλα?


Εγω βαριδι αισθανομαι και απο τις μελιτζανες και μερικα λαχανικα που με ενοχλουν στο στομαχι παντως.. Καταραμενη δυσπεψια! Μονο με μαρουλι θα την βγαζουμε στο τελος..

----------


## Babis Stinson

> παιδια ξερει κανενας τι παιζει με ταχινι ολικης αλεσεως?το δα κ κουλαθηκα.κ κατι ακομα.η βρωμη δε βγαινει κ σε ολικης η τπτ τετοιο?μ χει κανει εντυπωση π ποτε δε συζητηθηκε κατι τετοιο





> Ταχινι ολικης τρωω τωρα που ειμαι σε κετο, εχει λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες στα 100gr, λιγο λιγοτερα λιπαρα (της ταξης του 0,2-0,3) και η γευση του ειναι ελαχιστα ''πικρη''..
> Εμενα μου αρεσει υπερβολικα παντως, μπορω να κατεβασω ενα βαζακι σκετο ΑΝΕΤΑ!


To ταχίνι μαζί με μέλι είναι και μένα βασικό μου στοιχείο στο πρωινό εδώ και μήνες. Προσωπικά ο συνδυασμός μου αρέσει πολύ γευστικά.  :01. Smile: 
Κια νιώθω ότι δίνει ενέργεια. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ψυχολογικό, αλλά νιώθω πιο ορεξάτος και πιο γεμάτος ενέργεια το πρωί και στην προπόνηση αργότερα αν έχω φάει ταχίνι και μέλι.

Μακεδονικό ταχίνι ολικής άλεσης και μέλι σε φέτα ψωμί σικάλεως..!  :01. Wink:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Babi εισαι δικος μου εσυ! Το ιδιο ακριβως με εμενα, το ταχινι για μενα ειναι μαγικη τροφη (με μελι) καθως ταχει ολα μεσα και το αισθανεσαι κιολας (πρωτεινες, κτλ κτλ). Το τρωω οποτεδηποτε! Ειδικα αν το γευμα μου ηταν ελλιπες, συμπληρωνω με ταχινι και μελι, ειτε ειναι πρωι ειτε μεσημερι ειτε 1 η ωρα το βραδυ!

----------


## Nikos1x2

Γεια σας,έχω 2 ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τη διατροφή.
1)Εχω bmr 1900,κάνω 3 φορές τη βδομάδα βάρη(2 μυικές τη φορά) με 30 λεπτά αερόβια στο τέλος και 2 μέρες μόνο αερόβια.Εχοντας στόχο απώλεια λίπους(3κιλά) πόσες θερμίδες τη μέρα προτεινετε;
Κάνω 5-6 γεύματα με αναλογια πρωτ-υδ-λιπ,40-40-20.
2)Στο λεγόμενο cheat meal πως επηρεάζονται τα υπόλοιπα γεύματα;

----------


## DimitrisT

> Γεια σας,έχω 2 ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τη διατροφή.
> 1)Εχω bmr 1900,κάνω 3 φορές τη βδομάδα βάρη(2 μυικές τη φορά) με 30 λεπτά αερόβια στο τέλος και 2 μέρες μόνο αερόβια.Εχοντας στόχο απώλεια λίπους(3κιλά) πόσες θερμίδες τη μέρα προτεινετε;
> Κάνω 5-6 γεύματα με αναλογια πρωτ-υδ-λιπ,40-40-20.
> 2)Στο λεγόμενο cheat meal πως επηρεάζονται τα υπόλοιπα γεύματα;


1)Ε τωρα πολυ χοντρικα, γυρω στις 2500 - 2600 τις ημερες που πας γυμναστηριο και 2200-2300 οταν δεν πας. Αλλα δεν ειναι και απολυτο αυτο, εξαρταται τι κανεις και την υπολοιπη μερα..
2)Νομιζω καθολου, αντε να ελατωσεις λιγο τις θερμιδες για να μη ξεφυγεις πολυ (απο μειωση υ/α και λιπαρων κυριως)

----------


## ginus

> Tι εννοεις "βαριδι"? Κουρασμενος μονο ή πηρες πολλα κιλα?


 :01. Razz: 
προφανως το πρωτο...

----------


## Giannistzn

^ ξεκουραζεσαι αρκετα? Κοιμασαι σωστα? (υποθετω βεβαια τα εχεις σκεφτει αυτα και μονος σου).

----------


## DimitrisT

> να ρωτησω παιδες...εχω σταματησει γυμναστηριο απο τις 13 του μηνος λογω οτι εκλεισε και νιωθω ακομα κουρασμενος και πιασμενος...
> η πρωτη σκεψη ειναι ο υδατανθρακας..οκ ναι
> αλλα ελα που εχω παρει και μερικα νερακια αυτην την περιοδο οπου και τιμω τον υδατανθρακα
> μιλαμε νιωθω βαριδι κανονικο...
> για πετε...υδατανθρακας...η λογικο πιασιμο?


Απο υπνο και βιταμινες πως τα πας;
Κανε και λιγο χαλαρο περπατημα προς το απογευμα..

----------


## ginus

βιταμινες δεν παιρνω...και δεν νομιζω οτι φταιει αυτο...ετσι και αλλιως το downιασμα το παθα εκτος αθλητικης ρουτινας..που εχω ριξει τους ρυθμους και οποτε και τις αναγκες μου σε βιταμινες-πρωτεινη...τωρα για την ποιοτητα του υπνου δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στην φωτια...σκεφτομαι μηπως εχω πεσει λογω νατριου αλλα ακομα το ψαχνω..γενικοτερα δεν τα παω καλα με το αλατι...

----------


## Txc

> να ρωτησω παιδες...εχω σταματησει γυμναστηριο απο τις 13 του μηνος λογω οτι εκλεισε και νιωθω ακομα κουρασμενος και πιασμενος...
> η πρωτη σκεψη ειναι ο υδατανθρακας..οκ ναι
> αλλα ελα που εχω παρει και μερικα νερακια αυτην την περιοδο οπου και τιμω τον υδατανθρακα
> μιλαμε νιωθω βαριδι κανονικο...
> για πετε...υδατανθρακας...η λογικο πιασιμο?


Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, πιστευω οτι εχεις υπερπροπονηθει ολο το χρονο και σου βγαινει η κουραση τωρα...
Συνεβη και σε εμενα αυτο και αποφασισα να παρω πολυβιταμινες μηπως δω διαφορα και οντως ηταν αυτο...
Εκανα 3-4 μερες αποχη απο το γυμναστηριο, καλο φαγητο, ξεκουραση και 2-3 πολυβιταμινες την ημερα στα πρωτα 3 γευματα της ημερας και μετα 3-4 μερες πετουσα...

Θα σου προτεινα να αγοραζες μια πολυβιταμινη και να δοκιμαζες...

----------


## DimitrisT

> βιταμινες δεν παιρνω...και δεν νομιζω οτι φταιει αυτο...ετσι και αλλιως το downιασμα το παθα εκτος αθλητικης ρουτινας..που εχω ριξει τους ρυθμους και οποτε και τις αναγκες μου σε βιταμινες-πρωτεινη...τωρα για την ποιοτητα του υπνου δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στην φωτια...σκεφτομαι μηπως εχω πεσει λογω νατριου αλλα ακομα το ψαχνω..γενικοτερα δεν τα παω καλα με το αλατι...


Δεν εννουσα συμπληρωμα  :01. Razz: 
Φρουτα τρως;

----------


## ginus

> Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, πιστευω οτι εχεις υπερπροπονηθει ολο το χρονο και σου βγαινει η κουραση τωρα... 
> Συνεβη και σε εμενα αυτο και αποφασισα να παρω πολυβιταμινες μηπως δω διαφορα και οντως ηταν αυτο...
> Εκανα 3-4 μερες αποχη απο το γυμναστηριο, καλο φαγητο, ξεκουραση και 2-3 πολυβιταμινες την ημερα στα πρωτα 3 γευματα της ημερας και μετα 3-4 μερες πετουσα...
> 
> Θα σου προτεινα να αγοραζες μια πολυβιταμινη και να δοκιμαζες...


ναι αυτο μπορει να παιζει...ειχα αρκετο καιρο να κανω οφ απο το γυμναστηριο και ισως βαρεσε λιγο ο οργανισμος καμπανακι

τωρα ετσι και αλλιως ειμαι σε μια φαση δοκιμων οποτε why not..




> Δεν εννουσα συμπληρωμα 
> Φρουτα τρως;


οχι κατι ιδιατερο...δλδ κανονικα...ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα για να εχω τωρα

----------


## DrNio

Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει για τελευταίο γεύμα τα δημητριακά.

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

Και όταν λέμε δημητριακά έχετε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο υπόψιν σας?

----------


## tolis93

> Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει για τελευταίο γεύμα τα δημητριακά.
> 
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?
> 
> Και όταν λέμε δημητριακά έχετε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο υπόψιν σας?


αν το τελευταιο γευμα ειναι στις 9 κ κοιμασαι στις 12 μια χαρα οκ μ ακουγεται.κοιτα τα καλυτερα ειναι τα all bran στυλ για μενα.τωρα αν με ρωτησεις ποια προτυμω θα φαω ξυλο γιατι αυτα π γουσταρω ειναι κατι cinio mini κ κατι αναμεικτα σοκολατα καραμελα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Txc

Εγω απο την αλλη εχω αλλο προβλημα τωρα τελευταια...
Κανω 4 γευματα την ημερα και πάλι πειναω και δεν τροω, γιατι δεν θελω να ξεφυγω θερμιδικα και βαλω κιλα...

Φευγω και φανταρος σε 1 μηνα και λεω, οτι εχτισες θα το χασεις τωρα στον στρατο, γιατι παει η διατροφη, παει η whey, παει το γυμναστηριο...
Γενικα ειμαι και easy gainer, δεν ξερω...

Ελεγα να εβαζα κανα γιαουρτι με καρυδια ( ω3 ), αλλα εχουν λιπαρα αυτα. Καλα ειναι για ογκο, καλα λιπαρα θα μου πεις, αλλα ειναι λιπαρα και υδατανθρακας και γενικα τεινω να καταλανωνω την πρωτεινη που χρειαζομε την ημερα την οποια καλυπτω με 4 γευματα ( 3 στερεα και 1 υγρο ), normal υδατανθρακα και μηδαμινα λιπαρα...
Φρουτο δεν λεει να φαω το βραδυ, να τον κανεις τον υδατανθρακα τι?

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειμαι στο οριο συντηρησης του βαρους μου, ισως ειμαι, ισως δεν ειμαι και παλι χανω, αλλα δεν τροω για μην το ρισκαρω...
Δεν ξερω...

Το κακο ειναι οτι το 4ο γευμα μου ειναι περιπου κατα της 5 το απογευμα, οποτε απο τις 5 μεχρι το αλλο πρωι μενω νηστικος ξερω γω...

Καμια γνωμη?  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω απο την αλλη εχω αλλο προβλημα τωρα τελευταια...
> Κανω 4 γευματα την ημερα και πάλι πειναω και δεν τροω, γιατι δεν θελω να ξεφυγω θερμιδικα και βαλω κιλα...
> 
> Φευγω και φανταρος σε 1 μηνα και λεω, οτι εχτισες θα το χασεις τωρα στον στρατο, γιατι παει η διατροφη, παει η whey, παει το γυμναστηριο...
> Γενικα ειμαι και easy gainer, δεν ξερω...
> 
> Ελεγα να εβαζα κανα γιαουρτι με καρυδια ( ω3 ), αλλα εχουν λιπαρα αυτα. Καλα ειναι για ογκο, καλα λιπαρα θα μου πεις, αλλα ειναι λιπαρα και υδατανθρακας και γενικα τεινω να καταλανωνω την πρωτεινη που χρειαζομε την ημερα την οποια καλυπτω με 4 γευματα ( 3 στερεα και 1 υγρο ), normal υδατανθρακα και μηδαμινα λιπαρα...
> Φρουτο δεν λεει να φαω το βραδυ, να τον κανεις τον υδατανθρακα τι?
> 
> ...


1) η ξυπνα πιο αργα για να τα πας ολα πιο αργα
2)σπασε τα γευματα σου δλδ 1 καντο 2 απο μιση κ μιση ποσοτητα.
3)αν πεινας ειναι δυνατον να εισαι ισοθερμιδικα?θα χανεις
4)φαε λιγο παραπανω αν δεις οτι βαζεις το κοβεις σιγα σε κυνηγαει κανενας η δε πρεπει να πειραματιζεσαι?
5)στο στρατο γιατι οχι whey? και για γυμναστηριο θα παιρνεις εξητηρια αν τη ψαξεις τη δουλεια.παικ'στο λιγο τρελακιας κ θα δεις για το ποτε θα ρχονται αναροτικες αδειες 15 ημερες κ 20ημερες.στην ελλαδα εισαι.κ αυτα τα ξερω απο ατομα π ειναι μεσα.κ οχι φανταρους...

----------


## DrNio

> αν το τελευταιο γευμα ειναι στις 9 κ κοιμασαι στις 12 μια χαρα οκ μ ακουγεται.κοιτα τα καλυτερα ειναι τα all bran στυλ για μενα.τωρα αν με ρωτησεις ποια προτυμω θα φαω ξυλο γιατι αυτα π γουσταρω ειναι κατι cinio mini κ κατι αναμεικτα σοκολατα καραμελα


Δεν ξέρω αν εννοούσε κάτι τέτοιο.

Βασικά τελευταίο γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο-γιατί φέρνει κορεσμό.Έχει και φυτικές ίνες.
Μόνο αυτά θυμάμαι.

Txc,
Τρως 5 το απόγευμα το τελευταίο σου γεύμα??
Τι ώρα κοιμάσαι?
Εφόσον δεν ανεβαίνει η ζυγαριά και πεινάς,φάε!
Άλλοι κάνουν 5-6 γεύματα μέσα σε μια μέρα.
Θα σου πρότεινα κανά γιαουρτάκι 2% για δοκιμή..σκέτο ή και με καρύδια-αμύγδαλα .. σιγά τον όγκο.
ΦΑΕ! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Txc

Dr.Nio κοιμαμε κατα της 12 ξερω γω, Ναι στις 5 το απογευμα το τελευταιο μου γευμα...

Τολι η τριτη εκδοχη παιζει να ισχυει. Ε στον στρατο θα παρω μαζι μου την whey? Δεν ξερω, μου φαινετε περιεργο...

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν ξέρω αν εννοούσε κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Βασικά τελευταίο γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο-γιατί φέρνει κορεσμό.Έχει και φυτικές ίνες.
> Μόνο αυτά θυμάμαι.
> 
> Txc,
> Τρως 5 το απόγευμα το τελευταίο σου γεύμα??
> Τι ώρα κοιμάσαι?
> Εφόσον δεν ανεβαίνει η ζυγαριά και πεινάς,φάε!
> ...


 παρε σκανδιναβικες φρυγανιτσες.2 γρ υδατανθρακα εχουν 2,9 η μια κ τιγκα φυτικη ινα κ πρωτεινη.μαζι με το γιαουρτακι να δεις πως πας στον 7ο ουρανο πριν τον υπνο...

----------


## tolis93

> Dr.Nio κοιμαμε κατα της 12 ξερω γω...
> 
> Τολι η τριτη εκδοχη παιζει να ισχυει...


φιλε μου τι ωρα ξυπνας?

----------


## DrNio

> Dr.Nio κοιμαμε κατα της 12 ξερω γω, Ναι στις 5 το απογευμα το τελευταιο μου γευμα...


Γύρω στις 6 ώρες νυστικός μέχρι να κοιμηθείς.
Εμ,λογικό να έχεις χωνέψει (εκτός αν είναι τερατώδες το τελευταίο γεύμα-μάλλον οχι) και ακόμα πιο λογικό να πεινάς.

Βάλε και άλλο γεύμα.Λογικά όταν ξυπνάς θα τρως σαν ..

Στον στρατό μέχρι και γυμναστήριο παίζει να βρεις.Πάρε και την whey μαζί σου.Εδώ άλλοι έχουν smartphones κλπ κλπ. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Txc

Πχ Σημερα ξυπνησα 5 η ωρα το πρωι...

Πινω πρωτεινη, μετα απο κανα μισαωρο τροω...
Μετα κοιμαμε παλι, ξυπναω στις 9 τροω παλι...
Στις 11 παω γυμναστηριο...
Κατα της 2 τελειωνω, παιρνω μεταπροπονητικο υγρο γευμα...
Ε μετα κατα τις 3 εφαγα το 4ο γευμα...

Ε απο τις 3 και μετα ειμαι νηστικος, μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> Πχ Σημερα ξυπνησα 5 η ωρα το πρωι...
> 
> Πινω πρωτεινη, μετα απο κανα μισαωρο τροω...
> Μετα κοιμαμε παλι, ξυπναω στις 9 τροω παλι...
> Στις 11 παω γυμναστηριο...
> Κατα της 2 τελειωνω, παιρνω μεταπροπονητικο υγρο γευμα...
> Ε μετα κατα τις 3 εφαγα το 4ο γευμα...
> 
> Ε απο τις 3 και μετα ειμαι νηστικος, μεχρι τωρα...


Το βρισκω τελειως λαθος.. Δεν ανοιγεις ενα θεμα με το τι και ποτε το τρως να πουμε καμια γνωμη? Μη λεμε τελειως γενικα εδω?

----------


## tolis93

> Πχ Σημερα ξυπνησα 5 η ωρα το πρωι...
> 
> Πινω πρωτεινη, μετα απο κανα μισαωρο τροω...
> Μετα κοιμαμε παλι, ξυπναω στις 9 τροω παλι...
> Στις 11 παω γυμναστηριο...
> Κατα της 2 τελειωνω, παιρνω μεταπροπονητικο υγρο γευμα...
> Ε μετα κατα τις 3 εφαγα το 4ο γευμα...
> 
> Ε απο τις 3 και μετα ειμαι νηστικος, μεχρι τωρα...


φιλε γιατι δε ξυπνας στις 8 να παρεις τη πρωτεινη ς.να κοιμηθεις.να σηκωθεις στις 10 να φας.να πας γυμναστηριο στις 12. να παρεις το μεταπροπονητικο σου στις 3. κ να τρως στις 4-5? ενα αυτο.δευτερον δικιε μ δν κανει καλο αυτο π κανεις τοσες ωρες νιστικος.ειχες πολλα περιττα κιλα παλαιοτερα η τπτ τετοιο?μεταξυ μας για το στρατο ισως μπορεσω να "κανονισω" κατι για καμια εξτρα αδεια η καμια μεταφορα προς το τελος κτλπ...κατσε ποσες θερμιδες παιρνεις τη μερα?μ φενεται πραγματικα πλ μικρο το ποσο των γευματων ς.εγω τρωω στις 7μισι.μετα στις 12.μετα στις 2μισι με 3.μετα στις 6.μετα στις 10 κ πριν κοιμηθω....

----------


## Txc

Κανω 4 γευματα πολυ καλα, απλα ξυπναω πολυ νωρις...
Θα κανω ενα ποστ με την διατροφη μου, αλλα θα το ψαξω λιγο να γραψω ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα, πρωτεινη, λιπαρα κτλ να ειναι πληρης...

Ε δεν το ρυθμιζω ποτε θα ξυπνησω, αναλογα απο την κουραση, τι ωρα θα κοιμηθω, απλα τωρα τελευταια ξυπνω πολυ νωρις, λογικα γιατι ειμαι ξεκουραστος ξερω γω?

Ναι ημουνα πολλα κιλα πιο παλια, αλλα με διατροφη, γυμναστηριο κτλ, τα εχασα...

Τετοια εποχη περσι ημουνα 150 κιλα. Τωρα ειμαι 80...

και μου εχει μεινει, γενικα η ζωη μου ειναι << σπαρτιατικη >>...

Προσεκτικη διατροφη, πολυ γυμναστηριο...
Η ζωη που κανω εδω και ενα χρονο, δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτη που εκανα πριν ενα χρονο...

----------


## tolis93

> Κανω 4 γευματα πολυ καλα, απλα ξυπναω πολυ νωρις...
> Θα κανω ενα ποστ με την διατροφη μου, αλλα θα το ψαξω λιγο να γραψω ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα, πρωτεινη, λιπαρα κτλ να ειναι πληρης...


παντως για μενα αν πεινας σημαινει πως δν εισαι καν ισοθερμιδικα.κ να θυμασαι λιγο παραπανω να τρως θελει πλ καιρο να λιπωσεις κτλπ.δλδ 1 γιαουρτι να φας.120 θερμιδες και πλεονασμα να ναι.ξερεις ποσο καιρο θελεις για να παρεις ενα κιλο?μιλαμε για ενα κιλο.... :01. Smile:  μη το φοβασαι για μενα κανε πειραματακια

----------


## DrNio

Εμένα επειδή πεινάς μου φαίνεται "λάθος".

Φάε κανα γιαουρτάκι κανα ασπράδι ούτε πολλές θερμίδες έχουν ενώ αντίθετα έχουν πολύ καλά ιχνοστοιχεία.

Αφού πεινάς λογικά τις χρειάζεσαι τις θερμίδες.

----------


## Txc

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...

Αυτο πρεπει να παιζει, λογικα για να πειναω σημαινει οτι δεν ειμαι στην συντηρηση. Πρεπει να χανω. Ισως αλλαξε ο μεταβολισμος μου λογω γυμναστηριου, απωλειας βαρους ξερω γω...

και τοσες ωρες νηστικος ειναι λαθος...

ε κανα γιαουρτακι θα το χτυπισω...

του #$$#...

Γενικα πειραματιζομε παρα πολυ με την διατροφη μου, αλλες φορες βγαζω κατι, αλλες βαζω, αλλες βγαζω κατι και βαζω κατι αλλο...
Κανω πειραματα...

Πχ στο δευτερο γευμα μου εχω κρυο σαντουιτσακι με πολυσπορο ψωμι και γαλοπουλα βραστη, αρχικα ειχα και cottage αλλα το cottage εχει παραπανω λιπαρα απο την γαλοπουλα ( βραστη viveur -30% αλατι 1-2% λιπαρα ), εβγαλα το cottage και τωρα εχω μονο την γαλοπουλα...

Anyway...

Επινα πολυ γαλα, εκοψα γαλα γιατι πινω whey, οταν επινα γαλα, δεν επινα whey...
Στο στερεο γευμα μου πχ μετα την προπονα ετρωγα ρυζι για υδατανθρακα, εκοψα το ρυζι γιατι τροω εξω και παιζουν βουτυρα και λαδια και τροω μπανανα τωρα με το ροφημα...

Τεσπα ειμαι πολυ μυστιριος με το φαγητο πλεον και γενικα οταν ψωνιζω οτι παιρνω το γυρνω πανω κατω, αναποδα, διαβαζω θερμιδες, συστατικα, συγκρινω με αλλες μαρκες κτλ...

----------


## tolis93

> Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...
> 
> Αυτο πρεπει να παιζει, λογικα για να πειναω σημαινει οτι δεν ειμαι στην συντηρηση. Πρεπει να χανω. Ισως αλλαξε ο μεταβολισμος μου λογω γυμναστηριου, απωλειας βαρους ξερω γω...
> 
> και τοσες ωρες νηστικος ειναι λαθος...
> 
> ε κανα γιαουρτακι θα το χτυπισω...
> 
> του #$$#...
> ...


μια απο τα ιδια στο θεμα φαγητου οποτε αν ζητας εναλακτικες εγω εδω ειμαι.σημερα ανακαλυψα κ μια πραγματικα επικη συνταγη αν θες υδατανθρεακα κ πρωτεινη.πατατακια βρωμης τα λεω.πραγματικα τα κουβαλας παντου μαζι.τα ετοιμαζεις πλ γρηγορα κ ευκολα.κ προσωπικα.δε με εχει κρατησει κανενα γευμα περισσοτερο απο οτι αυτα χωρις πλακα

----------


## Txc

Ισως κοψω την whey...

Θα κανω 4 γευματα στερεα, αντι να κανω 5 γευματα...

Μπορει whey = φιλετο κοτοπουλο, αλλα νερακι ειναι, δεν χορταινεις...

Ετσι λεω...

Θερμιδικα θα ειναι το ιδιο, αλλα πιστευω με 4 γευματα στερεα αντι για 3, θα νιωθω πιο γεματος...

Με το ροφημα, βαρια βαρια 1 ωρα να με κρατησει, μετα πειναω και παω στο 4ο γευμα...

Αμα το τριτο γευμα μου το κανω στερεο, θα με κρατησει 3 ωρες γεματο χαλαρα πιστευω, οποτε μετα απο 3 ωρες θα κανω το 4ο...

Πες τροω στις 3 τριτο γευμα, μετα στις 6, ε στις 9 να πεις, θα ξεφουσκωσω, αλλα με τα στερεα γευματα δεν εισαι σιγουρος αμα παιρνεις την πρωτεινη που χρειαζεσε. Τρεχαγυρευοπουλος τωρα ποσο ζυγιζει η μεριδα φιλετο κοτοπουλο ξερω γω και ποση πρωτεινη εχει στα 100 ή 150γρ...

Με την whey ξερεις 100%, 3 scoops πινω την ημερα, αυτο μεταφραζετε συμφωνα με την δικη μου whey σε 125γρ πρωτεινη, εγω χρειαζομε περιπου 140γρ πρωτεινη την ημερα, αν θελω 1γρ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο μυικης μαζας...

Οπως διαπιστωνεις εχουμε μπει σε ενα περιεργο τριπακι με το θεμα διατροφης και γυμναστηριου...

----------


## tolis93

> Ισως κοψω την whey...
> 
> Θα κανω 4 γευματα στερεα, αντι να κανω 5 γευματα...
> 
> Μπορει whey = φιλετο κοτοπουλο, αλλα νερακι ειναι, δεν χορταινεις...
> 
> Ετσι λεω...
> 
> Θερμιδικα θα ειναι το ιδιο, αλλα πιστευω με 4 γευματα στερεα αντι για 3, θα νιωθω πιο γεματος...


  ποσες θερμιδες παιρνεις τη μερα?υψος βαρος ηλικια?κοιτα για μενα βαλε κ κοτοπουλο κανονικοτατα.κανενας δε παχυνε με κοτοπουλα σοβαρα τωρα.ειναι οπως κ τα φρουτα.πες μ εναν ανθρωπο π παχυνε με αυτα.κ ομως ειναι σακχαρα

----------


## Txc

> ποσες θερμιδες παιρνεις τη μερα?υψος βαρος ηλικια?κοιτα για μενα βαλε κ κοτοπουλο κανονικοτατα.κανενας δε παχυνε με κοτοπουλα σοβαρα τωρα.ειναι οπως κ τα φρουτα.πες μ εναν ανθρωπο π παχυνε με αυτα.κ ομως ειναι σακχαρα


Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ποσες θερμιδες παιρνω την ημερα. Καπου στα 2000 πιστευω...

Ειμαι 26 χρονων, 80 κιλα και 1.80...

----------


## DimitrisT

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ποσες θερμιδες παιρνω την ημερα. Καπου στα 2000 πιστευω...
> 
> Ειμαι 26 χρονων, 80 κιλα και 1.80...


Συγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα 2000 για τα κιλα/υψος/ηλικια σου ειναι λιγες, μη σου πω αυτο ειναι το BMR σου..

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ποσες θερμιδες παιρνω την ημερα. Καπου στα 2000 πιστευω...
> 
> Ειμαι 26 χρονων, 80 κιλα και 1.80...


φιλε 2000 θερμιδες τη μερα ουτε στη γραμμωση :01. Smile:  αυξησε κ μη τις φοβασαι.εγω με 1,92 78 κιλα κ παιζω στις 2700.κανεις γυμναστικη κιολας.αυτες π παιρνεις τις εχει αναγκη κατα μεσο ορο μια μεση ενηλικας γυναικα.χωρις γυμναστικη.φαντασου :01. Smile:

----------


## Txc

οκ  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, ποσες θερμιδες παιρνει την ημερα. Λιγοτερες απο 2000 πιστευω...
> 
> Ειμαι 26 χρονων, 80 κιλα και 1.80...


φιλέ μ.βαλε ενα γευμα στις 8-9.΄βαλε 100-200 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο με πρασιναδα.κ πριν κοιμηθεις ενα γιαουρτι.αν παρεις βαρος εγω θα σου δωσω 10 ευρω κ θα σου φερνω στο στρατο τις πρωτεινες σου κ δν κανω πλακα :01. Smile:  μη κανεις το λαθος π εκανα εγω.π επαιζα με 1800 κ μετα π ανεβασα για να παρω μυικο ιστο πηρα κ λιπος.οκ αμεσως το χασα.αλλα αυξησε οσο ειναι καιρος.αυτη τη βδομαδα 200,αλλες 100 την επομενη.αλλες 50 μετα.κ βλεπεις.μη φοβασαι να φας λαχανικα κ κοτοπουλο πχ π σ πα.τι θα σ κανουν θα σε παχυνουν?η το γιαουρτι θα σ κανει τπτ?

----------


## jim-jimakos

Καλημέρα..
Μία "κουλή" ερώτηση που ισως εχουν αναρωτηθεί πολλοί απο εμάς...

Το βραδάκι που κάθομαι στο καναπέ μου και χαζεύω TV και μπαλίτσα (ιδίως τον "Πρέσβη" στο CHL)  :01. Razz:  , τι μπορώ να τρώω αφού έκοψα πατατάκια και λοιπές junk-food τροφές??

Μια-δύο χούφτες ωμά αμύγδαλα θα ήταν καλά??
Μηπως όμως ανεβάσω την χοληστερίνη μου??

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## DimitrisT

> Καλημέρα..
> Μία "κουλή" ερώτηση που ισως εχουν αναρωτηθεί πολλοί απο εμάς...
> 
> Το βραδάκι που κάθομαι στο καναπέ μου και χαζεύω TV και μπαλίτσα (ιδίως τον "Πρέσβη" στο CHL)  , τι μπορώ να τρώω αφού έκοψα πατατάκια και λοιπές junk-food τροφές??
> 
> Μια-δύο χούφτες ωμά αμύγδαλα θα ήταν καλά??
> Μηπως όμως ανεβάσω την χοληστερίνη μου??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ναι θα την ανεβασεις, την καλη χοληστερινη ομως πραγμα που το θελουμε...
Μπορεις να φας το οτιδηποτε (καλο θα ηταν να αποφυγεις τους υ/κες βεβαια) αρκει να μη ξεφυγεις απο τις ημερησιες θερμιδες που θελεις να τρως..
Εγω παντως θα ετρωγα ενα γιαουρτακι.. (+τα αμυγδαλα εαν πηγαινα για υπνο συντομα)

----------


## jannous44

> Καλημέρα..
> Μία "κουλή" ερώτηση που ισως εχουν αναρωτηθεί πολλοί απο εμάς...
> 
> Το βραδάκι που κάθομαι στο καναπέ μου και χαζεύω TV και μπαλίτσα (ιδίως τον "Πρέσβη" στο CHL)  , τι μπορώ να τρώω αφού έκοψα πατατάκια και λοιπές junk-food τροφές??
> 
> Μια-δύο χούφτες ωμά αμύγδαλα θα ήταν καλά??
> Μηπως όμως ανεβάσω την χοληστερίνη μου??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


τρωγε 2 γιαουρτια(400γ) + 10 αμυγδαλα. 30π/15υδ/15λ/ 320 θερμιδες.   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Καλημέρα..
> Μία "κουλή" ερώτηση που ισως εχουν αναρωτηθεί πολλοί απο εμάς...
> 
> Το βραδάκι που κάθομαι στο καναπέ μου και χαζεύω TV και μπαλίτσα (ιδίως τον "Πρέσβη" στο CHL)  , τι μπορώ να τρώω αφού έκοψα πατατάκια και λοιπές junk-food τροφές??
> 
> Μια-δύο χούφτες ωμά αμύγδαλα θα ήταν καλά??
> Μηπως όμως ανεβάσω την χοληστερίνη μου??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


εγω ακου τι κανω.5-6 ασπραδακια αυγου.15 γραμμαρια βρωμη η κ 30.βαζω οτι γουσταρω μεσα.ριγανη μπαχαρικα αλατι πιπερι κετσαπ μουσταρδα δε ξερω τι θελεις.παπρικα....τα χτυπαω στο μπλεντερ.βαζω κ λιγο νερο.κ μετα σε ενα αντικολλητικο με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου βαζω μικρες ποσοτητες κ τα ψηνω.σε πληροφορω ειναι καλυτερα απο πατατακια.απλα παιρνει κανα 20λεπτο η προετοιμασια αλλα χαλαλι.καντα το πρωι κ φατα το βραδυ.ε αν τα φας στις 9-10 π εχει μπαλα δε θα παθεις κ τπτ στις 12 1 λογικα θα κοιμασαι το νωριτερο

----------


## jim-jimakos

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά και ποστάρω εδώ, θα ήθελα μια συμβουλη για την διατροφή μου...
Ειμαι 40χρ 85 κιλά εκανα και παλιότερα βάρη και γενικά αθλούμαι...
Εδώ και 2 μηνες εχω ξεκινήσει πάλι "συστηματικά" και νομίζω είμαι σε καλό επίπεδο (οπως στην φωτο μου στο καλοσώρισμα).
Σας παραθέτω διατροφή μιας τυπικής μου ημέρας, και τι θα μπορούσα να βελτιώσω..

6:30 εγερτήριο - 250ml απαχο γάλα + 1 scoop πρωτεινης
10:30 δεκατιανο - 250ml απαχο γάλα + 100γρ βρωμη
14:30-15:30 προπόνηση και στο καπάκι 250ml απαχο γάλα + 1 scoop πρωτεινης
18:00-18:30 γεύμα, συνήθως ότι έχει η οικογένεια, αποφευγοντας βεβαια λίπη-τηγανητά κλπ κλπ
22:00-22:30 1 γιαρτουκάκι ή γάλα με δημητριακά

Θα ηθελα συμβουλή τι μπορώ να διορθώσω με σκοπό να μην ξαναπάρω τα κιλά μου (90) και να κρατηθώ σε ένα "καλό" επίπεδο

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Giannistzn

Καπαρη στη σαλατα βαζουμε αφοβα? Ρωταω επειδη βγαζει μια αλμυρη γευση, μηπως ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι..  

Παντως απο γευση μου αρεσει αρκετα, προσφατα βρηκα στο ψυγειο ενα βαζακι και βαζω καμια φορα 1-2 κ.γ. στη σαλατα μου

----------


## T0ny

> Καπαρη στη σαλατα βαζουμε αφοβα? Ρωταω επειδη βγαζει μια αλμυρη γευση, μηπως ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι..  
> 
> Παντως απο γευση μου αρεσει αρκετα, προσφατα βρηκα στο ψυγειο ενα βαζακι και βαζω καμια φορα 1-2 κ.γ. στη σαλατα μου


Τίγκα στο αλάτι είναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Τίγκα στο αλάτι είναι


Damn.. Τι μου το ειπες μωρε, ασε με να ελπιζω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Cr.rath

Γεια σε όλους ! Τα ρεβίθια κανει να τα τρώμε σαν 5ο γεύμα ;;
Είναι οκ σε περίοδο γραμμωσης;

----------


## Giannistzn

> Γεια σε όλους ! Τα ρεβίθια κανει να τα τρώμε σαν 5ο γεύμα ;;
> Είναι οκ σε περίοδο γραμμωσης;


Tωρα κατι μας ειπες.. Ποσα γευματα κανεις? Ηλικια, βαρος, ποσοτητα που τρως και αλλα πολλα. Και συστησου μας κιολας στα νεα μελη για καλη αρχη στο φορουμ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*rey1989*  μετέφερα το ποστ του σε ξεχωριστό θέμα για να μη μπερδευτούμε.


Διατροφή γράμμωσης rey1989

----------


## DimitrisT

Θα ρωτησω κατι περιεργο τωρα εγω..
Αμα κανω ενα μηνα υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη και τον επομενο ελαφρως υποθερμιδικη, λετε να ''δουλεψει'' κατι τετοιο απο αποψη μαζας; (να την ανεβασουμε θελουμε ε..  :01. Razz:  ) Η εστω 2 μηνες υπερθερμιδικα και 1 μηνα υπο μετα..
Φοβουμαι ( :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ) να ειμαι υπερθερμιδικα πολλους μηνες..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ginus

και γιατι δεν μενεις ισοθερμιδικα να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο...

----------


## DimitrisT

Γινεται να ''παρω'' κατι ισοθερμιδικα ομως;  :01. Unsure: 
3 χρονια υποθερμιδικη διατροφη μετραω.. ε... αυτο τωρα ειναι καπως καινουριο και εχω κατι ενδιασμους, γι'αυτο ρωταω!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spyrous

> Γινεται να ''παρω'' κατι ισοθερμιδικα ομως; 
> 3 χρονια υποθερμιδικη διατροφη μετραω.. ε... αυτο τωρα ειναι καπως καινουριο και εχω κατι ενδιασμους, γι'αυτο ρωταω!


Oτι και να σε πει ο κα8ενας μας τσαμπα ειναι τζιμανι γιατι ο κα8ενας οργανισμος ειναι μοναδικος δοκιμασετο δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα παντος για να λες 3χρονια υπο ο μεταβολισμος σου ειναι φτερο ετσι...

----------


## DimitrisT

> Oτι και να σε πει ο κα8ενας μας τσαμπα ειναι τζιμανι γιατι ο κα8ενας οργανισμος ειναι μοναδικος δοκιμασετο δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα παντος για να λες 3χρονια υπο ο μεταβολισμος σου ειναι φτερο ετσι...


Αστα..
Και να φανταστεις οτι ο 1,5 χρονος ηταν αυτες οι διαιτες του τυπου : τρωω ελαχιστα για να αδυνατισω, θα πρεπει να ετρωγα 1500 θερμιδες και αν.
Με γυμναστικη και ''καθαρη'' διατροφη ειμαι τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο (ε εκει γυρω στις 2400-2600 θερμιδες τη μερα) και επειδη εχω φτασει σχεδον εκει που θελω απο αποψη λιπους, σκεφτομαι τι να κανω..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Spyrous

[QUOTE=DimitrisT;427471]Αστα..
Και να φανταστεις οτι ο 1,5 χρονος ηταν αυτες οι διαιτες του τυπου : τρωω ελαχιστα για να αδυνατισω, θα πρεπει να ετρωγα 1500 θερμιδες και αν.
Με γυμναστικη και ''καθαρη'' διατροφη ειμαι τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο (ε εκει γυρω στις 2400-2600 θερμιδες τη μερα) και επειδη εχω φτασει σχεδον εκει που θελω απο αποψη λιπους, σκεφτομαι τι να κανω..  :01. Unsure: [/QUOT

Αμα εισαι οκ απο την κετο που ακολου8εις συνεχισετηνα και αυξησε 8ερμιδες δεν υπαρχει λογος για υπο μην τον κουραζεις τσαμπα τον οργανισμο σου εχεις που εχεις να φας υδατανθρακα ποσους μηνες να τραβηξεις και υπο 8α πεσεις κατω..

----------


## DimitrisT

[QUOTE=Spyrous;427475]


> Αστα..
> Και να φανταστεις οτι ο 1,5 χρονος ηταν αυτες οι διαιτες του τυπου : τρωω ελαχιστα για να αδυνατισω, θα πρεπει να ετρωγα 1500 θερμιδες και αν.
> Με γυμναστικη και ''καθαρη'' διατροφη ειμαι τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο (ε εκει γυρω στις 2400-2600 θερμιδες τη μερα) και επειδη εχω φτασει σχεδον εκει που θελω απο αποψη λιπους, σκεφτομαι τι να κανω.. [/QUOT
> 
> Αμα εισαι οκ απο την κετο που ακολου8εις συνεχισετηνα και αυξησε 8ερμιδες δεν υπαρχει λογος για υπο μην τον κουραζεις τσαμπα τον οργανισμο σου εχεις που εχεις να φας υδατανθρακα ποσους μηνες να τραβηξεις και υπο 8α πεσεις κατω..


Ενταξει θα αρχισω να ανεβαζω σιγα σιγα και αμα παχυνω θα ποσταρω να με κραξετε!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παοδια 1 μπανανα ποσες θερμιδες πρωτεινες υδα και λιπη εχει ??

----------


## DimitrisT

Serving Size 118.0 g
Calories 105 Calories from Fat 4
Total Fat 0.4g
Saturated Fat 0.1g
Polyunsaturated Fat 0.1g
Monounsaturated Fat 0.0g

Total Carbohydrates 27.0g
Dietary Fiber 3.1g
Sugars 14.4g

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Serving Size 118.0 g
> Calories 105 Calories from Fat 4
> Total Fat 0.4g
> Saturated Fat 0.1g
> Polyunsaturated Fat 0.1g
> Monounsaturated Fat 0.0g
> 
> Total Carbohydrates 27.0g
> Dietary Fiber 3.1g
> Sugars 14.4g


π λ υ ??

----------


## DimitrisT

> π λ υ ??



 Στα 118gr μπανανας 
Θερμιδες 105
Λιπη : 0,4gr
Υ/κες : 27gr (14,4gr σακχαρα)

... :01. Unsure:

----------


## den23

παιδιά η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη παθαίνει κάτι άμα ψηθεί στο φούρνο???? αλλοιώνεται η τίποτα τέτοιο???

----------


## tolis93

> παιδιά η πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη παθαίνει κάτι άμα ψηθεί στο φούρνο???? αλλοιώνεται η τίποτα τέτοιο???


οχι απο οσο ξερω :01. Smile:  αν δεις κ στις συνταγες του φορουμ πολλοι τη χρησιμοποιουν σαν γλυκαντικο σε κεικ κ τετοια.κ τη βαζουν κ στο φουρνο

----------


## den23

> οχι απο οσο ξερω αν δεις κ στις συνταγες του φορουμ πολλοι τη χρησιμοποιουν σαν γλυκαντικο σε κεικ κ τετοια.κ τη βαζουν κ στο φουρνο


thaaaanks...

----------


## sofos

παιδες να ρωτησω μεχρι ποσους τονους μπορουμε να τρωμε τη βδομαδα για να μαστε κομπλε απο θεμα υγειας?(γιατι απ οσο ξερω ολοι εχουν αρκετο υδραργηρο) :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες να ρωτησω μεχρι ποσους τονους μπορουμε να τρωμε τη βδομαδα για να μαστε κομπλε απο θεμα υγειας?(γιατι απ οσο ξερω ολοι εχουν αρκετο υδραργηρο)


μεχρι 550-600 γραμμαρια το μηνα λενε.1-2 φορες το μηνα απο 2-3 κεσεδακια τη φορα.τωρα χωρισε τα οπως θες.παντως απο οσο ξερω δε κανει μαζεμενα

----------


## sofos

> μεχρι 550-600 γραμμαρια το μηνα λενε.1-2 φορες το μηνα απο 2-3 κεσεδακια τη φορα.τωρα χωρισε τα οπως θες.παντως απο οσο ξερω δε κανει μαζεμενα


ουπς εγω ετρωγα για 2 μηνες καθε μερα εναν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis_s

Ισχύει ότι αν βράσεις την πατάτα χωρίς τη φλούδα της, χάνει πολύ από τις Β και το κάλιο που περιέχει..Δεν έχω βρει πουθενά όμως την κοινή αντίληψη της μαγείρισσας ότι χάνει το άμυλο της...ξέρει κανένας αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;;

----------


## tolis93

> Ισχύει ότι αν βράσεις την πατάτα χωρίς τη φλούδα της, χάνει πολύ από τις Β και το κάλιο που περιέχει..Δεν έχω βρει πουθενά όμως την κοινή αντίληψη της μαγείρισσας ότι χάνει το άμυλο της...ξέρει κανένας αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;;


 πρεπει να χανει κατι.το αισθανεσαι κ στην αποδοση της.με τη φλουδα οταν τη τρωω μου δινει παραπανω ενεργεια.τωρα τεκμηριωμενα δν ξερω.αυτο π λενε με το λαδι οτι αν του ανεβαζεις τη θερμοκρασια γινεται κορεσμενα λιπαρα ισχυει?

----------


## Αντωνης

H ερωτηση εχει να κανει με την ξεκουραση,κ ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα και την κανω εδω.
Λοιπον,αν καποιος μενει 20-21 ωρες ξυπνιος καθε μερα αλλα οταν κοιμαται,συμπληρωνει 7ωρο-8ωρο,παιζει θεμα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## geo28

> H ερωτηση εχει να κανει με την ξεκουραση,κ ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα και την κανω εδω.
> Λοιπον,αν καποιος μενει 20-21 ωρες ξυπνιος καθε μερα αλλα οταν κοιμαται,συμπληρωνει 7ωρο-8ωρο,παιζει θεμα?



και γω κατι τετοιο κανω τωρα και για κανα μηνα ακομα μεχρι να τελειωσει η εξεταστικη..κοιτα αν ειναι για ενα ανεκτο χρονικο διαστημα 
δε παιζει τοσο προβλημα..το κακο με τον υπνο ειναι οτι επηρρεαζει παααρα πολυ τις προπονησεις,πολυ περισσοτερο κι απο υποθερμιδικες διαιτες και τετοια..
το χω δει και σε μενα ,αυτο τον καιρο βγαζω πολυ απαραδεκτες προπονησεις και γενικα μεχρι να τελειωσω  προβλεπεται πολυ fail ατο θεμα αυτο..

----------


## Αντωνης

εντιτ,double post

----------


## Αντωνης

> και γω κατι τετοιο κανω τωρα και για κανα μηνα ακομα μεχρι να τελειωσει η εξεταστικη..κοιτα αν ειναι για ενα ανεκτο χρονικο διαστημα 
> δε παιζει τοσο προβλημα..το κακο με τον υπνο ειναι οτι επηρρεαζει παααρα πολυ τις προπονησεις,πολυ περισσοτερο κι απο υποθερμιδικες διαιτες και τετοια..
> το χω δει και σε μενα ,αυτο τον καιρο βγαζω πολυ απαραδεκτες προπονησεις και γενικα μεχρι να τελειωσω  προβλεπεται πολυ fail ατο θεμα αυτο..


Α ρε geo συμπασχοντα,και γω λογω εξεταστικης το κανω,ολοι οι Παντειακοι τα ιδια τετοια εποχη :03. Clap: 
Παντως τωρα π το κανω ηδη για 2-3 μερες,δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει προβλημα με την προπονα εφοσον κοιμαμαι 7-8ωρο.Οταν ειπα αν παιζει θεμα εννοουσα τιποτα με το ορμονολογικο περιβαλλον κτλ....

----------


## pan0z

Δηλαδη μενετε ξυπνιοι 20-22 ωρες επειδη καθεστε και διαβαζετε?Νταξ ειπαμε.....

----------


## giannis_s

Υπάρχει συνασκούμενος-συμφορουμίτης που να τελειώνει αργά την γυμναστική του λόγω υποχρεώσεων;
Εκτός του shake, στερεο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα κάνω γύρω στις 10 και κατά τις 11 με 11μιση πέφτω για ύπνο...βλέπω ότι τα 300 ml που θέλει ένα scoop καζείνης εκτός του ότι με φουσκώνουν, με δυσκολεύουν και στην πέψη του βραδυνού...δεν ξέρω όμως αν πρέπει να την κόψω, επόμενο γεύμα είναι στις 6μιση και είναι αρκετές ώρες fasting...καμία ιδέα;

----------


## Eddie

> Υπάρχει συνασκούμενος-συμφορουμίτης που να τελειώνει αργά την γυμναστική του λόγω υποχρεώσεων;
> Εκτός του shake, στερεο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα κάνω γύρω στις 10 και κατά τις 11 με 11μιση πέφτω για ύπνο...βλέπω ότι τα 300 ml που θέλει ένα scoop καζείνης εκτός του ότι με φουσκώνουν, με δυσκολεύουν και στην πέψη του βραδυνού...δεν ξέρω όμως αν πρέπει να την κόψω, επόμενο γεύμα είναι στις 6μιση και είναι αρκετές ώρες fasting...καμία ιδέα;


Μισο γιατι με μπερδεψες.Τελειωνεις την προπονηση,πινεις καζεινη και μετα απο μια ωρα τρως στερεο?

----------


## Devil

> Υπάρχει συνασκούμενος-συμφορουμίτης που να τελειώνει αργά την γυμναστική του λόγω υποχρεώσεων;
> Εκτός του shake, στερεο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα κάνω γύρω στις 10 και κατά τις 11 με 11μιση πέφτω για ύπνο...βλέπω ότι τα 300 ml που θέλει ένα scoop καζείνης εκτός του ότι με φουσκώνουν, με δυσκολεύουν και στην πέψη του βραδυνού...δεν ξέρω όμως αν πρέπει να την κόψω, επόμενο γεύμα είναι στις 6μιση και είναι αρκετές ώρες fasting...καμία ιδέα;


βαλε τιποτα σε αμινοξεα για postwo.... οχι τεραστιες ποσοτητες... και κανε το επομενο γευμα (στερεο) μετα απο κανα 15' με αρκετα μεγαλες ποσοτητες σε υδατανθρακα πρωτεινες κτλ κτλ... δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο το fasting... μην σε νοιαζει ο καταβολισμος αν εχεις surplus απο θερμιδες εισαι καλημενος...

----------


## giannis_s

> Μισο γιατι με μπερδεψες.Τελειωνεις την προπονηση,πινεις καζεινη και μετα απο μια ωρα τρως στερεο?


Καλώς τον Βασίλη!!
Λοιπόν, τελειώνω γύρω στις 9παρά, και πίνω ένα shake υδρολυμένης...περίπου 1 ώρα αργότερα, μπορεί και λίγο νωρίτερα τρώω ένα στέρεο γεύμα Υ/Δ, πρωτείνη, λίπη...και μετά από κανένα 45 λεπτο πίνω ένα shake καζείνη-γλουταμίνη μαζί με Ω3-6-9 και D3...παρότι πρωτεινικά δεν μου είναι απαραίτητο (είμαι ήδη κάτι πάνω απο 200 gr την ημέρα, πολλά για το βάρος μου-70kg), δεν θέλω να μείνω χωρίς αμινοξέα για 7 ώρες και για αυτό την πίνω..με τα παραπάνω προβλήματα...γνώμη;;

Εdit: Με πρόλαβε ο Devil, γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα.. Ευχαριστώ, σωστή αντίληψη, με 2-3 απορίες..vitargo θα το κράταγες; θα έβαζες μόνο HICA (sorry παρεπιπτόντως που είχα ανοίξει topic, δεν μου το είχε βγάλει στη μηχανή αναζήτησης)..αν όχι HICA πόσα gram εννοείς αμινοξέα και πόσα στο στέρεο πρωτείνη..τέλος, αν κατάλαβα καλά, εννοείς να καταργήσω με αυτό τον τρόπο και την καζείνη πέραν της υδρολυμένης, σωστά; sorry για την έκταση..

----------


## Eddie

> Καλώς τον Βασίλη!!
> Λοιπόν, τελειώνω γύρω στις 9παρά, και πίνω ένα shake υδρολυμένης...περίπου 1 ώρα αργότερα, μπορεί και λίγο νωρίτερα τρώω ένα στέρεο γεύμα Υ/Δ, πρωτείνη, λίπη...και μετά από κανένα 45 λεπτο πίνω ένα shake καζείνη-γλουταμίνη μαζί με Ω3-6-9 και D3...παρότι πρωτεινικά δεν μου είναι απαραίτητο (είμαι ήδη κάτι πάνω απο 200 gr την ημέρα, πολλά για το βάρος μου-70kg), δεν θέλω να μείνω χωρίς αμινοξέα για 7 ώρες και για αυτό την πίνω..με τα παραπάνω προβλήματα...γνώμη;;


Μπορεις να κανεις κι αυτο που λεει ο ντεβιλ,ενα μεγαλο στερεο και να μη παρεις καζεινη.Επισης μπορεις να αφησεις την υδρολυμενη και αμεσως μετα την προπονηση να φας το στερεο με πρωτεινη και υδατ και μετα απο 2.5-3 ωρες να πιεις την καζεινη και να συμπληρωσεις τοτε τα λιπαρα.Μπορεις επισης αντι για καζεινη να βαλεις γαλακτοκομικα,κοτατζ η γιαουρτι αν και νομιζω οτι θα σου πεσουν πιο βαρια απ το ροφημα.Μηπως φταιει η καζεινη που εχεις?ειναι 100% casein?Ειναι milk protein?Μηπως να δοκιμασεις καμια μπλεντ που ειναι πιο ευπεπτες?

----------


## giannis_s

> Μπορεις να κανεις κι αυτο που λεει ο ντεβιλ,ενα μεγαλο στερεο και να μη παρεις καζεινη.Επισης μπορεις να αφησεις την υδρολυμενη και αμεσως μετα την προπονηση να φας το στερεο με πρωτεινη και υδατ και μετα απο 2.5-3 ωρες να πιεις την καζεινη και να συμπληρωσεις τοτε τα λιπαρα.Μπορεις επισης αντι για καζεινη να βαλεις γαλακτοκομικα,κοτατζ η γιαουρτι αν και νομιζω οτι θα σου πεσουν πιο βαρια απ το ροφημα.Μηπως φταιει η καζεινη που εχεις?ειναι 100% casein?Ειναι milk protein?Μηπως να δοκιμασεις καμια μπλεντ που ειναι πιο ευπεπτες?


είναι 100% micellar και φταίει βασικά ότι σε διάστημα 3 ωρών max έχω χώσει 2 shakes που πέραν της πρωτείνης κλπ έχουν 300ml νερό έκαστο συν ένα στέρεο...δεν χωνέυονται με τίποτα αυτά....αν το fasting δεν είναι τόσο "καταστροφικό" (και πως να ήταν όταν είσαι "ρέγγα"  :01. Razz: ) ενδεχομένως να μεγαλώσω λίγο όπως λέτε το στέρεο και να κόψω την καζείνη...

----------


## Devil

> Καλώς τον Βασίλη!!
> Λοιπόν, τελειώνω γύρω στις 9παρά, και πίνω ένα shake υδρολυμένης...περίπου 1 ώρα αργότερα, μπορεί και λίγο νωρίτερα τρώω ένα στέρεο γεύμα Υ/Δ, πρωτείνη, λίπη...και μετά από κανένα 45 λεπτο πίνω ένα shake καζείνη-γλουταμίνη μαζί με Ω3-6-9 και D3...παρότι πρωτεινικά δεν μου είναι απαραίτητο (είμαι ήδη κάτι πάνω απο 200 gr την ημέρα, πολλά για το βάρος μου-70kg), δεν θέλω να μείνω χωρίς αμινοξέα για 7 ώρες και για αυτό την πίνω..με τα παραπάνω προβλήματα...γνώμη;;
> 
> Εdit: Με πρόλαβε ο Devil, γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα.. Ευχαριστώ, σωστή αντίληψη, με 2-3 απορίες..vitargo θα το κράταγες; θα έβαζες μόνο HICA (sorry παρεπιπτόντως που είχα ανοίξει topic, δεν μου το είχε βγάλει στη μηχανή αναζήτησης)..αν όχι HICA πόσα gram εννοείς αμινοξέα και πόσα στο στέρεο πρωτείνη..τέλος, αν κατάλαβα καλά, εννοείς να καταργήσω με αυτό τον τρόπο και την καζείνη πέραν της υδρολυμένης, σωστά; sorry για την έκταση..


postwo... hydro + vitargo (μικρες ποσοτητες).... λογικα κανα 20γρ... vitargo δεν ειναι και απαραιτητο postwo..

γευμα... κρεας/ψαρι/... + ρυζι/μακαρονια/.... + λαδι...

γευμα 2.... μικρη ποσοτητας καζεινης η' και καθολου... δεν λεει τιποτα.... σπασε την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης μεσα στην ημερα αμα θες...

hica... το εχεις παρει? ποσο καιρο το χρησιμοποιεις? η hydro ειναι peptopro?

----------


## Eddie

> είναι 100% micellar και φταίει βασικά ότι σε διάστημα 3 ωρών max έχω χώσει 2 shakes που πέραν της πρωτείνης κλπ έχουν 300ml νερό έκαστο συν ένα στέρεο...δεν χωνέυονται με τίποτα αυτά....αν το fasting δεν είναι τόσο "καταστροφικό" (και πως να ήταν όταν είσαι "ρέγγα" ) ενδεχομένως να μεγαλώσω λίγο όπως λέτε το στέρεο και να κόψω την καζείνη...


Οκ,αν κι εγω στη θεση σου θα εκοβα την υδρολυμενη,θα επαιρνα αμινο,μετα ενα στερεο με πρωτ-υδατ και πριν την πεσω καζεινη.Αλλα κι αυτο που θα κανεις μια χαρα ειναι,οπως λεει κι ο ντεβιλ οταν εχεις θερμιδικο πλεονασμα ο καταβολισμος ειναι λιγο ουτοπικος (λογικα) και με ενα στερεο γευμα με Π-Υ-Λ σιγουρα θα σε κρατησει πολλες ωρες.

----------


## giannis_s

> postwo... hydro + vitargo (μικρες ποσοτητες).... λογικα κανα 20γρ... vitargo δεν ειναι και απαραιτητο postwo..
> 
> γευμα... κρεας/ψαρι/... + ρυζι/μακαρονια/.... + λαδι...
> 
> γευμα 2.... μικρη ποσοτητας καζεινης η' και καθολου... δεν λεει τιποτα.... σπασε την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης μεσα στην ημερα αμα θες...
> 
> hica... το εχεις παρει? ποσο καιρο το χρησιμοποιεις? η hydro ειναι peptopro?



στα 2 πρώτα βρίσκεσαι ακριβώς στα μεγέθη μου..
postwo: 1 scoop VP2 της AST (Περίπου 24 γρ. Protein) και 35 gr Vitargo + 6gr γλουταμίνη
γεύμα: όπως το είπες
γεύμα 2: και να μην την μοιράσω πέφτω στα 180-190 οπότε με αυτά που μου λέτε θα πάει μάλλον απλά αδιάβαστη και όσο με βγάλουν τα αμινοξέα του στέρεου τη νύχτα..

HICA έχω αγοράσει, δεν το έχω ξεκινήσει, έλεγα να το ξεκινήσω σήμερα και έχω απορίες..τα του HICA να τα πούμε στο αντίστοιχο thread;

Edit: THX Βασίλη, εξίσου καλή εναλλάκτική...γραμμάρια αμινοξέων; εννοείς όλο το ΕΑΑ φάσμα έτσι;

----------


## Devil

> στα 2 πρώτα βρίσκεσαι ακριβώς στα μεγέθη μου..
> postwo: 1 scoop VP2 της AST (Περίπου 24 γρ. Protein) και 35 gr Vitargo + 6gr γλουταμίνη
> γεύμα: όπως το είπες
> γεύμα 2: και να μην την μοιράσω πέφτω στα 180-190 οπότε με αυτά που μου λέτε θα πάει μάλλον απλά αδιάβαστη και όσο με βγάλουν τα αμινοξέα του στέρεου τη νύχτα..
> 
> HICA έχω αγοράσει, δεν το έχω ξεκινήσει, έλεγα να το ξεκινήσω σήμερα και έχω απορίες..τα του HICA να τα πούμε στο αντίστοιχο thread;
> 
> Edit: THX Βασίλη, εξίσου καλή εναλλάκτική...γραμμάρια αμινοξέων; εννοείς όλο το ΕΑΑ φάσμα έτσι;


εχω την εντυπωση οτι η vp2 δεν ειναι και τοσο hydro... και αν ειναι πρεπει να εχει % υδρολισης πολυ μικρο.... τεσπα...

ναι κανε ποστ στο hica.... :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis_s

> εχω την εντυπωση οτι η vp2 δεν ειναι και τοσο hydro... και αν ειναι πρεπει να εχει % υδρολισης πολυ μικρο.... τεσπα...
> 
> ναι κανε ποστ στο hica....


100% hydrolyzed ogliopeptide isolated whey peptide fractions consisting of precision engineered whey peptide isolate fractions (beta-lactoglobulin, alpha-lactalbumin, immunoglobulin, proteosepeptone, glycomacropeptides (GMP), B.S.A., lactoferrin, lactoperoxidase, lysozyme, relaxin, lactollin and beta-microglobulin)

λες να μας την παίξανε;  :01. Unsure:  την πήρα γιατί λογικά τα αμινοξέα της στο αίμα είναι διαθέσιμα και κάνουν Peak πριν το στέρεο...τέσπα..

----------


## DrNio

Eρώτηση σχετικά με το ταχίνι.

Παίρνω ένα βιολογικό ταχίνι.(χωρίς μέλι)

Έχει κάτι σαν "λάδι", ας πούμε , το οποίο καλύπτει όλη την επιφάνεια του.
Είναι και σε αρκετή ποσότητα.

Υπάρχει λόγος να το κρατάμε,αν δεν μας αρέσει *OR*  καταφεύγουμε στην τεχνική "στράγγισμα" ? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Eρώτηση σχετικά με το ταχίνι.
> 
> Παίρνω ένα βιολογικό ταχίνι.(χωρίς μέλι)
> 
> Έχει κάτι σαν "λάδι", ας πούμε , το οποίο καλύπτει όλη την επιφάνεια του.
> Είναι και σε αρκετή ποσότητα.
> 
> Υπάρχει λόγος να το κρατάμε,αν δεν μας αρέσει *OR*  καταφεύγουμε στην τεχνική "στράγγισμα" ?


Ανακατεψε το με ενα πιρουνι μεσα στο μπολ και θα χαθει,μη το πετας καλυτερα.

----------


## RAMBO

μου φερανε προχτεσ ενα βαζακι κ δοκιμασα επειδη δεν εχω ξαναφαει,αισχοσ μου κολλησε το στομα και ηταν και πικρο :01. Cursing:

----------


## DrNio

Ήμουν σίγουρος οτι θα απαντούσες εσύ! "Maiden-a" ! :01. Mr. Green: 

Χρησιμεύει κάπου?

Είναι όλο λίπος αυτό το πράγμα ? Τι είναι ?

Να ξέρουμε τι τρώμε.. :02. Smile:

----------


## giannis_s

> Ήμουν σίγουρος οτι θα απαντούσες εσύ! "Maiden-a" !
> 
> Χρησιμεύει κάπου?
> 
> Είναι όλο λίπος αυτό το πράγμα ? Τι είναι ?
> 
> Να ξέρουμε τι τρώμε..


Σισαμέλαιο...το αγαπάμε....

----------


## Eddie

> Ήμουν σίγουρος οτι θα απαντούσες εσύ! "Maiden-a" !
> 
> Χρησιμεύει κάπου?
> 
> Είναι όλο λίπος αυτό το πράγμα ? Τι είναι ?
> 
> Να ξέρουμε τι τρώμε..


χαχαχα

Λογικα ειναι το λαδι του ρε συ,το ταχινι βγαινει απο σουσαμι και αυτο ειναι το σησαμελαιο που ειναι πλουσιο σε λινολαικο,παλμιτικο και στεατικο οξυ.

Edit:Με προλαβες Γιαννη

----------


## DrNio

Rambo,μπορείς να βάλεις και μέλι και να το ανακατέψεις στο πιάτο σου.
Θα γίνει φανερά πιο νόστιμο και γλυκό.Ανάλογα και την αναλογία μελιού-ταχινιού.

Ξέρουμε τι θρεπτικά συστατικά έχει το σησαμέλαιο?
Κυρίως λίπη ?
Για να κάνουμε τα "κουμάντα" μας στις θερμίδες μας.


--

edit: Με πρόλαβες Eddie.

----------


## GREEK POWER

Διατροφηκα αυτο ειναι ανωτερο η το φυστικοβουτηρο ?

----------


## Eddie

> Διατροφηκα αυτο ειναι ανωτερο η το φυστικοβουτηρο ?


Ναι!!

Με 0γρ υδατ,23% πρωτεινη και 11% ινες φυσικα και ειναι  :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

διατροφικη αξια ανα 100gr:ενεργεια -646kcal-2700kj.
                                       πρωτεινες- 25.4gr
                                       υδατανθρακες -19.4gr
                                       λιπαρα -51.9gr

το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι ολικησ αλεσησ.

----------


## Babis Stinson

> μου φερανε προχτεσ ενα βαζακι κ δοκιμασα επειδη δεν εχω ξαναφαει,αισχοσ μου κολλησε το στομα και ηταν και πικρο


Ναι, σκέτο δύσκολα τρώγεται. Δοκίμασε με μέλι πάνω σε μία φέτα ψωμί σικάλεως και θα δεις ότι τρώγεται μια χαρά..!  :01. Wink: 


Σησαμέλαιο είναι παιδιά όπως ανέφερε και ο giannis_s και λέει κιόλας πάνω στο κουτί:
Ανακινήστε καλά..!!!

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Ναι!!
> 
> Με 0γρ υδατ,23% πρωτεινη και 11% ινες φυσικα και ειναι


Το ναι παει στο ταχινι ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Το ναι παει στο ταχινι ?


Ναι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Προφανος το ταχινι ειναι ιδανικο για περιοδο γραμμωσης , και το φυστ/ρο  για     ογκο.

----------


## RAMBO

> διατροφικη αξια ανα 100gr:ενεργεια -646kcal-2700kj.
>                                        πρωτεινες- 25.4gr
>                                        υδατανθρακες -19.4gr
>                                        λιπαρα -51.9gr
> 
> το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι ολικησ αλεσησ.


με τοσα λιπαρα? :01. Unsure:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Προφανος το ταχινι ειναι ιδανικο για περιοδο γραμμωσης , και το φυστ/ρο  για     ογκο.


Γιατι,στον ογκο χρειαζεσαι τα trans λιπαρα και τη ζαχαρη που εχουν τα περισσοτερα φυστικοβουτυρα??Ασε που ειναι και αρκετα πιο ακριβο.

Στο μονο που υπερεχει το φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι η γευση  :02. Drunken: 





> με τοσα λιπαρα?


Eννοειται.Εγω στην αρχη της διαιτας ετρωγα 100γρ τη μερα.

----------


## giannis_s

> Eννοειται.Εγω στην αρχη της διαιτας ετρωγα 100γρ τη μερα.


και στο πρωινό σου;;; ή το άφηνες εκτός για να απορροφηθούν πιο γρήγορα τα αμινοξέα στο συγκεκριμένο γεύμα;

----------


## Eddie

> και στο πρωινό σου;;; ή το άφηνες εκτός για να απορροφηθούν πιο γρήγορα τα αμινοξέα στο συγκεκριμένο γεύμα;


50 το πρωι και 50 το βραδυ ειχα!

----------


## tolis93

μια αποροια.εχει σχεση ποτε παιρνουμε τις θερμιδες?εννοω πχ παιρνω 2900 τη μερα.τυχαινει να εχω αυξημενη δραστηριοτητα το απογευμα κ να θελω 3100 3200 πχ.τις βαζω τις εξτρα στο βραδυνο η εφοσον δεν θα κουνηθω μετα το αφηνω οπως εχει?

----------


## Eddie

> μια αποροια.εχει σχεση ποτε παιρνουμε τις θερμιδες?εννοω πχ παιρνω 2900 τη μερα.τυχαινει να εχω αυξημενη δραστηριοτητα το απογευμα κ να θελω 3100 3200 πχ.τις βαζω τις εξτρα στο βραδυνο η εφοσον δεν θα κουνηθω μετα το αφηνω οπως εχει?


Και την επομενη μερα να τις βαλεις το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι,το θερμιδικο ισοζυγιο εχει σημασια πιο μακροπροθεσμα πχ στο τελος της βδομαδας και οχι τοσο της ημερας..απ οσο ξερω τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Txc

> μια αποροια.εχει σχεση ποτε παιρνουμε τις θερμιδες?εννοω πχ παιρνω 2900 τη μερα.τυχαινει να εχω αυξημενη δραστηριοτητα το απογευμα κ να θελω 3100 3200 πχ.τις βαζω τις εξτρα στο βραδυνο η εφοσον δεν θα κουνηθω μετα το αφηνω οπως εχει?


Ε το πρωινο πιστευω και το πρωτο στερεο μεταπροπονητικο πρεπει να ειναι τα πιο υπερθερμιδικα σου...

----------


## ελμερ

καλησπερα...ισχυει αυτο που διαβασα σ ενα site που διαφημιζουν μια πρωτεινη πως ι καζεινη ειναι φτηνη μορφη πρωτεινης κ,την βαζουν οι εταιριες για περιορισμο του κοστους και οτι δεν προσφερει σχεδον τιποτα? :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> *CASEIN*
> 
> Είναι η δεύτερη πρωτείνη που υπάρχει στο γάλα. Έχει βιολογική αξία κοντά  στο 80 και πολύ μεγάλο χρόνο ημιζωής(3-4 ώρες). Αυτό την καθιστά  ιδανική για λήψη πριν τον ύπνο, όταν το σώμα μένει χωρίς τροφή για 8  ώρες.


 :03. Thumb up: 
οχι οτι δεν πορφερει τπτ..το καθε αλλο..
απλα το θεμα ειναι αν σου χρειαζεται.

----------


## Txc

> καλησπερα...ισχυει αυτο που διαβασα σ ενα site που διαφημιζουν μια πρωτεινη πως ι καζεινη ειναι φτηνη μορφη πρωτεινης κ,την βαζουν οι εταιριες για περιορισμο του κοστους και οτι δεν προσφερει σχεδον τιποτα?


Η καζεινη ειναι αργης απορροφησης πρωτεινη και εμπεριεχετε στα γαλακτομικα...
Αυτο ξερω εγω...

----------


## ελμερ

και γω αυτο ξερω ,απλα εκει διαβασα πως ειναι φτηνη μορφη και την βαζουν οι εταιριες για να γλυτωνουν χρηματα...μαλιστα λεει πως ειναι promotion πως ειναι καλη μονο και μονο για να γλυτωνουν λεφτα....μου κανε εντυπωση αυτο.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## BaamBam

γεια σας παιδια, 

Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι η προπονηση μου ειναι 8 30-10 30 το βραδυ και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να φαω απο αποψη θερμιδων γιατι εκαψα μεν καποιες θερμιδες αλλα μετα απο μια ωρα το αργοτερο θα παω για υπνο...

----------


## tolis93

> γεια σας παιδια, 
> 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι η προπονηση μου ειναι 8 30-10 30 το βραδυ και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να φαω απο αποψη θερμιδων γιατι εκαψα μεν καποιες θερμιδες αλλα μετα απο μια ωρα το αργοτερο θα παω για υπνο...


αρχικα καλως ορισες στο φορουμ.δευτερον εχεις αναγκη εκεινη τη στιγμη οποτε μη φοβασαι να φας.τριτον.θα τα καψεις την επομενη το πρωι.απλα μειωμενος υδατανθρακας η κανενα συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης.πχ μια γλυκοπατατα οκ 20 γρ υδατανθρακα εχει με 25 δε θα σου κανει κ κακο μετα τη προπονηση.η μια μπανανα πχ.αλλα και στη τελικη συμπληρωματα αμεσης αποροφησης.και απο πρωτεινουλες τα γνωστα κοτοπουλακια μοσχαρακι γαλοπουλα.γαριδες ψαρια καλαμαρια καβουρια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BaamBam

> αρχικα καλως ορισες στο φορουμ.δευτερον εχεις αναγκη εκεινη τη στιγμη οποτε μη φοβασαι να φας.τριτον.θα τα καψεις την επομενη το πρωι.απλα μειωμενος υδατανθρακας η κανενα συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης.πχ μια γλυκοπατατα οκ 20 γρ υδατανθρακα εχει με 25 δε θα σου κανει κ κακο μετα τη προπονηση.η μια μπανανα πχ.αλλα και στη τελικη συμπληρωματα αμεσης αποροφησης.και απο πρωτεινουλες τα γνωστα κοτοπουλακια μοσχαρακι γαλοπουλα.γαριδες ψαρια καλαμαρια καβουρια....



Σ'ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα.Επειδη μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να παρω καποιο συμπληρωμα λογο οικονομικων,σκευτικα να τρωω αμεσως μετα 5-6 ασπραδια και σπιτι μολις παω μια μικρι ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα με καποια πρωτεινη(κοτοπουλο,μοχαρι κλπ),απλα η προπονηση μου ειναι kick-boxing δηλαδη αεροβικη μου ειπαν οτι αμα δεν τρωω αρκετο φαει αντι να καψω το λιπος(γιατι θελω να χασω λιπος κυριος απο την κοιλια) θα καω μυικη μαζα και δεν θα αναπτυχθουν οι μυοις.Επισης για να παρω ογκο κανω βαρυ αν και μου εχουν πει οτι δεν κανει μετα την προπονηση.Ειμαι 1.78 74 κιλα τι ποσοτητα μου προτεινεις να καταναλωνω  περιπου??

----------


## Devil

> γεια σας παιδια, 
> 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι η προπονηση μου ειναι 8 30-10 30 το βραδυ και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να φαω απο αποψη θερμιδων γιατι εκαψα μεν καποιες θερμιδες αλλα μετα απο μια ωρα το αργοτερο θα παω για υπνο...


δεν εχει να κανει και τοσο... εγω θα σου προτεινα να φας κανονικα... στερεο γευμα... 
μην τις φοβασαι τις θερμιδες πριν τον υπνο...

----------


## giannis_s

> απλα η προπονηση μου ειναι kick-boxing δηλαδη αεροβικη μου ειπαν οτι αμα δεν τρωω αρκετο φαει αντι να καψω το λιπος(γιατι θελω να χασω λιπος κυριος απο την κοιλια) θα καω μυικη μαζα και δεν θα αναπτυχθουν οι μυοις.


Με αφορμή αυτό, να ρωτήσω και εγώ αν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (προπόνηση πολεμικής τέχνης, ΗΙΙΤ κλπ) ενδείκνυται shake πρωτείνης υδατάνθρακα αμέσως μετά για αποφυγή καταβολισμού και αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου;;

Όσον αφορά το φίλο Jean Claude BaamBam, εγώ προσωπικά τρώω αρκετά..και θα φάω και περισσότερο γιατί πέρυσι κατέληξα να αδυνατίσω στο τέλος..φάε άφοβα τις κλασικές μερίδες πχ 150 κοτόπουλο-180 ρύζι και λάδι είναι ένα παράδειγμα για τα δικά μου κιλά..απλά μην ξαπλώσεις απευθείας και ζορίζεις το στομάχι σου..

----------


## BaamBam

> Με αφορμή αυτό, να ρωτήσω και εγώ αν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (προπόνηση πολεμικής τέχνης, ΗΙΙΤ κλπ) ενδείκνυται shake πρωτείνης υδατάνθρακα αμέσως μετά για αποφυγή καταβολισμού και αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου;;
> 
> Όσον αφορά το φίλο Jean Claude BaamBam, εγώ προσωπικά τρώω αρκετά..και θα φάω και περισσότερο γιατί πέρυσι κατέληξα να αδυνατίσω στο τέλος..φάε άφοβα τις κλασικές μερίδες πχ 150 κοτόπουλο-180 ρύζι και λάδι είναι ένα παράδειγμα για τα δικά μου κιλά..απλά μην ξαπλώσεις απευθείας και ζορίζεις το στομάχι σου..


χαχαχαχαχ ωραιος φιλε Γιαννη.Αυτο φοβαμαι και εγω θελω να χασω λιπος και οχι μυικα κιλα απλα φοβαμαι οτι αμα φαω κανονικο ολοκληρο γευμα γιατι πανω κατω τις ποσοτητες που γραφεις τρωω περιπου φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα χασω το λιπος με τιποτα.Αμα παρω ενα shake πρωτεινης με αρκετους υδατανθρακες μπορει και να ειμαι καλημενος θερμιδικα και να μην χρειαστει να φαω κατι μετα?

----------


## giannis_s

> χαχαχαχαχ ωραιος φιλε Γιαννη.Αυτο φοβαμαι και εγω θελω να χασω λιπος και οχι μυικα κιλα απλα φοβαμαι οτι αμα φαω κανονικο ολοκληρο γευμα γιατι πανω κατω τις ποσοτητες που γραφεις τρωω περιπου φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα χασω το λιπος με τιποτα.Αμα παρω ενα shake πρωτεινης με αρκετους υδατανθρακες μπορει και να ειμαι καλημενος θερμιδικα και να μην χρειαστει να φαω κατι μετα?


Δεν θα το έλεγα, 1ον γιατί οι υδατάνθρακες που θα βάλεις θα είναι ζάχαρα για αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου και σε καμία περίπτωση αφού θες να χάσεις λίπος δεν πρέπει να είναι πάρα πολλοί αφενώς, και αφετέρου μετά από λίγο θα πεινάς..
αυτο για το shake το έγραψα ως extra για να αποφύγουμε καταβολισμό κλπ και θα εκτιμούσα αν ήξερε κάποιος να μας πει αν έχει εφαρμογή πέραν των βαρών που το κάνουμε για πρωτεινοσύνθεση..

----------


## morello

να ρωτησω το εξης..
αν το πρωινο μου περιεχει ενα πιτακι βρωμης απο:
4 ασπραδια 1 κροκο 
βρωμη,
μιση χουφτα καρυδια
μισο κουταλακι του γλ.ταχινι
και 30 γρ. γκοτζι μπερις

ειναι υπερβολικα τα λιπαρα?μηπως θα επρεπε να μειωσω-βγαλω κατι>?

----------


## tolis93

> να ρωτησω το εξης..
> αν το πρωινο μου περιεχει ενα πιτακι βρωμης απο:
> 4 ασπραδια 1 κροκο 
> βρωμη,
> μιση χουφτα καρυδια
> μισο κουταλακι του γλ.ταχινι
> και 30 γρ. γκοτζι μπερις
> 
> ειναι υπερβολικα τα λιπαρα?μηπως θα επρεπε να μειωσω-βγαλω κατι>?


φιλε εξαρταται τι τρως κ το υπολοιπο της μερας...τι στοχους εχεις κτλπ.εμενα δε μου φενονται και πολλα.τωρα αν βαζεις 500 γρ βρωμη δε το ξερω

----------


## giannis_s

> Με αφορμή αυτό, να ρωτήσω και εγώ αν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις (προπόνηση πολεμικής τέχνης, ΗΙΙΤ κλπ) ενδείκνυται shake πρωτείνης υδατάνθρακα αμέσως μετά για αποφυγή καταβολισμού και αναπλήρωση γλυκογόνου;;


για αυτό καμία γνώμη;; και αν προτιμάτε μιας που μιλάμε για διατροφή, κάντε τον υδατάνθρακα χυμό και την πρωτείνη ασπράδια..εξάλλου αναπλήρωση γίνεται με διάφορα μέσα..για τον χρόνο έχω απορία..

----------


## Eddie

> για αυτό καμία γνώμη;; και αν προτιμάτε μιας που μιλάμε για διατροφή, κάντε τον υδατάνθρακα χυμό και την πρωτείνη ασπράδια..εξάλλου αναπλήρωση γίνεται με διάφορα μέσα..για τον χρόνο έχω απορία..


Ας πω τη γνωμη μου.

Το πιο βασικο πιστευω ειναι το προγραμμα σου,δηλαδη αν οι ωρες σου βγαινουν να κανεις στερεο γευμα τοτε να κανεις στερεο.Αν εκεινη την ωρα ανεξαρτητως προπονησης ειχες ροφημα,βαλε ροφημα και λιγους υδατ.Τωρα σε περιπτωση που θα κανεις πολεμικες τεχνες τις μεσα στις μερες που θα κανεις και βαρη,νομιζω οτι ειναι too much 2 μεταπροπονητικα,τουλαχιστον οσων αφορα τον υδατ.

Απλα οπως και να χει μετα την πολεμικη τεχνη καλο ειναι να φας,ειτε στερεο θα σου βγει ειτε ροφημα.

----------


## giannis_s

> Ας πω τη γνωμη μου.
> 
> Το πιο βασικο πιστευω ειναι το προγραμμα σου,δηλαδη αν οι ωρες σου βγαινουν να κανεις στερεο γευμα τοτε να κανεις στερεο.Αν εκεινη την ωρα ανεξαρτητως προπονησης ειχες ροφημα,βαλε ροφημα και λιγους υδατ.Τωρα σε περιπτωση που θα κανεις πολεμικες τεχνες τις μεσα στις μερες που θα κανεις και βαρη,νομιζω οτι ειναι too much 2 μεταπροπονητικα,τουλαχιστον οσων αφορα τον υδατ.
> 
> Απλα οπως και να χει μετα την πολεμικη τεχνη καλο ειναι να φας,ειτε στερεο θα σου βγει ειτε ροφημα.


Καλησπέρα Βασιλη!  :01. Smile:  και ευχαριστώ..
Να με συγχωρέσουν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που θα το εξατομικεύσω, αλλά πάει ως εξής:
α. Βάρη χωριστές μέρες από Πολεμική τέχνη (get a life θα μου πεις και θα έχεις δίκιο, ή όπως το λέει η μάνα μου "κόψε παιδί μου τις γυμναστικές και βρες καμιά γυναίκα!")
β. Δυνατότητα για στέρεο γεύμα 40 περίπου λεπτά μετά το πέρας της ΠΤ (λόγω απόστασης της σχολής)

απλά δεν ξέρω αν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, επειδή το σώμα δεν παράγει έργο κατά την ίδια έννοια που παράγει σε ένα full-out κοντά στο 1RM πρόγραμμα βαρών, έχει την ίδια χρησιμότητα το ρόφημα για αποφυγή καταβολισμού, ή "δεν βαριέσαι, τρώμε και σε καμιά ώρα;"

----------


## Eddie

> Καλησπέρα Βασιλη!  και ευχαριστώ..
> Να με συγχωρέσουν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που θα το εξατομικεύσω, αλλά πάει ως εξής:
> α. Βάρη χωριστές μέρες από Πολεμική τέχνη (get a life θα μου πεις και θα έχεις δίκιο, ή όπως το λέει η μάνα μου "κόψε παιδί μου τις γυμναστικές και βρες καμιά γυναίκα!")
> β. Δυνατότητα για στέρεο γεύμα 40 περίπου λεπτά μετά το πέρας της ΠΤ (λόγω απόστασης της σχολής)
> 
> απλά δεν ξέρω αν σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, επειδή το σώμα δεν παράγει έργο κατά την ίδια έννοια που παράγει σε ένα full-out κοντά στο 1RM πρόγραμμα βαρών, έχει την ίδια χρησιμότητα το ρόφημα για αποφυγή καταβολισμού, ή "δεν βαριέσαι, τρώμε και σε καμιά ώρα;"


Καλησπερα και σε σενα!Χαχαχαχα..σαν να ακουω τη μανα μου  :08. Turtle: 

40 λεπτα?Δεν ειναι και αρκετη ωρα πιστευω.Με λιγα αμινο μεχρι να πας σπιτι για το στερεο θεωρω οτι εισαι καλυμενος,ασε που αυξανεις και το afterburn χαχα!!

Eγω μετα την προπονηση κανω στερεο υστερα απο 3 ωρες περιπου..αμελητεα η διαφορα,κι οσο για αναβολικα πατζουρια κλπ,αφοδευσε εντος  :01. Mr. Green: 
Δε νομιζω να δεις καμια μα καμια διαφορα ειτε παρεις ροφημα ειτε φας το στερεο οταν πας σπιτι,τουλαχιστον απ οτι εχω καταλαβει με μενα τα τελευταια χρονια.

----------


## giannis_s

> Καλησπερα και σε σενα!Χαχαχαχα..σαν να ακουω τη μανα μου 
> 
> 40 λεπτα?Δεν ειναι και αρκετη ωρα πιστευω.Με λιγα αμινο μεχρι να πας σπιτι για το στερεο θεωρω οτι εισαι καλυμενος,ασε που αυξανεις και το afterburn χαχα!!
> 
> Eγω μετα την προπονηση κανω στερεο υστερα απο 3 ωρες περιπου..αμελητεα η διαφορα,κι οσο για αναβολικα πατζουρια κλπ,αφοδευσε εντος 
> Δε νομιζω να δεις καμια μα καμια διαφορα ειτε παρεις ροφημα ειτε φας το στερεο οταν πας σπιτι,τουλαχιστον απ οτι εχω καταλαβει με μενα τα τελευταια χρονια.


Και την οικονομία στην πρωτείνη που την πας;;; χεχε, έχεις δίκιο...αμινοξέα και ένα μικρό χυμό μάλλον και βουρ στο φαί όταν γυρίσω...Παναγία μου-Παναγία μου πριν κάτι Post κόψαμε την καζείνη, τώρα κόβουμε και το shake μετά την προπόνηση, τόσα λεφτά που θα γλυτώσουμε τι να τα πρωτοκάνω, χεχε..
Κοίτα, αν κρίνω από την πρόοδο σου (την παρακολουθώ, όπως και πολλών άλλων εδώ μέσα, και ας μην συμμετέχω πολύ), δεν ξέρω αν όντως "χάνεις" την ευκαιρία του αναβολικού παράθυρου, αλλά σίγουρα σε λίγο δεν θα περνάς από την πόρτα (με την καλή έννοια)..οπότε λογικά ναι, στο επίπεδό μας, δεν είναι και τεράστιες οι διαφορές..και δεν ειναι τεράστιο το 40λεπτό..

----------


## rey1989

Σε περίπου ένα μηνα θα ξεκινήσω να πηγαίνω σε μια σχολη και θα σχολάω στις 11 περίπου. Θα πηγαίνω μετά κατευθείαν γυμναστήριο.

Το θέμα μου είναι, εφόσον τώρα ακολουθώ μια διατροφή θα ήταν καλύτερο να παίρνω μαζί μου το δεκατιανό (τόστ ολικής με 1 γαλοπούλα βραστή / 1 τυρί arla 5%).
 η να βάλω κάτι άλλο όπως μπάρα πρωτεΐνης για παράδειγμα στην θέση του?

Αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι πως θα αλλάξω και ώρες γυμναστηρίου (αντί για πρωί στις 8:30 μετά το πρωινό (200ml γάλα) θα πηγαίνω μεσημέρι στις 11:30 μετά το δεκατιανό

-----------------------

Τώρα τελευταία έχω προσέξει ότι με πιάνει πείνα. Αυτό που άλλαξα στην διατροφή μου ήταν το τυρί στο δεκατιανό από σόγιας το έκανα 5% και το γιαούρτι από 0% το έκανα 2% και στις προπονήσεις μου άρχισα βάρη για κάψιμο λίπους ενδιάμεσα στην αερόβια(2-2,5 ωρες γυμναστιριο/5 φορες την εβδομάδα). Είναι λογικό να πειναω ? Αυτό γίνετε τις τελευταίες 3ης ημέρες. (Δεν χαλάω την διατροφή μου για κανένα λόγο , προτιμώ να κατεβάσω μια μπουκάλα νερό αλλα από την άλλη είναι άσχημο το αίσθημα της πεινας.)

----------


## pan0z

> Σε περίπου ένα μηνα θα ξεκινήσω να πηγαίνω σε μια σχολη και θα σχολάω στις 11 περίπου. Θα πηγαίνω μετά κατευθείαν γυμναστήριο.
> 
> Το θέμα μου είναι, εφόσον τώρα ακολουθώ μια διατροφή θα ήταν καλύτερο να παίρνω μαζί μου το δεκατιανό (τόστ ολικής με 1 γαλοπούλα βραστή / 1 τυρί arla 5%).
>  η να βάλω κάτι άλλο όπως μπάρα πρωτεΐνης για παράδειγμα στην θέση του?
> 
> Αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι πως θα αλλάξω και ώρες γυμναστηρίου (αντί για πρωί στις 8:30 μετά το πρωινό (200ml γάλα) θα πηγαίνω μεσημέρι στις 11:30 μετά το δεκατιανό


το πρωινο σου ηταν μονο 200μλ γαλα?Και μετα πηγαινες και εκανες και προπονηση?

----------


## Eddie

> Και την οικονομία στην πρωτείνη που την πας;;; χεχε, έχεις δίκιο...αμινοξέα και ένα μικρό χυμό μάλλον και βουρ στο φαί όταν γυρίσω...Παναγία μου-Παναγία μου πριν κάτι Post κόψαμε την καζείνη, τώρα κόβουμε και το shake μετά την προπόνηση, τόσα λεφτά που θα γλυτώσουμε τι να τα πρωτοκάνω, χεχε..
> Κοίτα, αν κρίνω από την πρόοδο σου (την παρακολουθώ, όπως και πολλών άλλων εδώ μέσα, και ας μην συμμετέχω πολύ), δεν ξέρω αν όντως "χάνεις" την ευκαιρία του αναβολικού παράθυρου, αλλά σίγουρα σε λίγο δεν θα περνάς από την πόρτα (με την καλή έννοια)..οπότε λογικά ναι, στο επίπεδό μας, δεν είναι και τεράστιες οι διαφορές..και δεν ειναι τεράστιο το 40λεπτό..


χαχαχαχαχααχ μακαρι....... :01. Mr. Green: 

Φαντασου οτι μερικες φορες κανω προπ μετα αεροβιο και μετα περναω λιγο απ τη δουλεια μου για κανα 20λεπτο και υστερα παω σπιτι να παρω bcaa και λοιπες post ιστοριες  :01. Mr. Green: 

Επισης μερικες φορες τυχαινει να βαλω και λιπαρα στο post..οτι να ναι,ολα αντιθετα (σε σχεση με τα πρωτοκολλα) αλλα και παλι ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος.

----------


## rey1989

> το πρωινο σου ηταν μονο 200μλ γαλα?Και μετα πηγαινες και εκανες και προπονηση?


ναι , για να καίω περισσότερο στην αερόβια το έκανα  :01. Unsure:

----------


## pan0z

> ναι , για να καίω περισσότερο στην αερόβια το έκανα


για αεροβιο ναι οκ.Νομιζα εκανες βαρη ή κανεις μετα απο την αεροβια?

----------


## rey1989

> για αεροβιο ναι οκ.Νομιζα εκανες βαρη ή κανεις μετα απο την αεροβια?


κάνω 40 λεπτά αερόβιο και μετά μία ώρα βάρη με λίγα κιλά/πολλές επαναλήψεις σε κύκλο(15 επαναλήψεις στο όργανο Α" μετά κατευθείαν 15 στο Β" κλπ X 4) γυμνάζοντας τα πάντα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες γυμνάζω και κοιλιακούς καθημερινά. Και στο τέλος 20 λεπτά αερόβιο.

(αερόβιο = διάδρομος)

 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## pan0z

> κάνω 40 λεπτά αερόβιο και μετά μία ώρα βάρη με λίγα κιλά/πολλές επαναλήψεις σε κύκλο(15 επαναλήψεις στο όργανο Α" μετά κατευθείαν 15 στο Β" κλπ X 4) γυμνάζοντας τα πάντα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες γυμνάζω και κοιλιακούς καθημερινά. Και στο τέλος 20 λεπτά αερόβιο.
> 
> (αερόβιο = διάδρομος)


Γνωμη μου ειδικα το πρωι που η κορτιζολη ειναι στα υψη + οτι κανεις και αεροβιο 40 λεπτα που το κανεις ακομα χειροτερα και χωρις πρωινο με υδατανθρακα μονο καλο δεν κανεις.Εκτος αν πηγαινεις καθαρα για να χασεις λιπος και τιποτα αλλο και δεν σε ενδιαφερει αν χασεις μυς ή οχι.

----------


## rey1989

> Γνωμη μου ειδικα το πρωι που η κορτιζολη ειναι στα υψη + οτι κανεις και αεροβιο 40 λεπτα που το κανεις ακομα χειροτερα και χωρις πρωινο με υδατανθρακα μονο καλο δεν κανεις.Εκτος αν πηγαινεις καθαρα για να χασεις λιπος και τιποτα αλλο και δεν σε ενδιαφερει αν χασεις μυς ή οχι.


Με ενδιαφέρει να χάσω λίπος και όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους μυς.

Απλά το πρωί μου είχαν πει να πηγαίνω με άδειο στομάχι για να καίω περισσότερο στο αερόβιο. Μετά την προπόνηση πριν φύγω από το γυμναστήριο πίνω την whey με νερό (την έχω μαζί μου).

Θεωρείται λάθος αυτό που κάνω?

----------


## pan0z

> Με ενδιαφέρει να χάσω λίπος και όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους μυς.
> 
> Απλά το πρωί μου είχαν πει να πηγαίνω με άδειο στομάχι για να καίω περισσότερο στο αερόβιο. Μετά την προπόνηση πριν φύγω από το γυμναστήριο πίνω την whey με νερό (την έχω μαζί μου).
> 
> Θεωρείται λάθος αυτό που κάνω?


Το οτι πας το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι για αεροβιο για να καψεις περρισοτερο λιπος ειναι σωστο γιατι ετσι το σωμα σου στρεφεται προς το λιπος σου για να παρει ενεργεια και ετσι το καις.Τωρα ομως μετα που κανεις βαρη στην ουσια καννιβαλιζεις τους μυς σου για ενεργεια γιατι η πρωτεινη ειναι πιο γρηγορη πηγη ενεργειας απο το λιπος.Εγω στην θεση σου θα εκανα το απογευμα-βραδυ θα εμπαινα να κανω βαρη και μετα θα εκανα το αεροβιο μου ετσι δεν θα εχεις θεμα καταβολισμου + οτι θα εχει ανεβει και η κορτιζολη σου ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να κανεις το αεροβιο σου καιγοντας λιπος.

----------


## rey1989

> Το οτι πας το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι για αεροβιο για να καψεις περρισοτερο λιπος ειναι σωστο γιατι ετσι το σωμα σου στρεφεται προς το λιπος σου για να παρει ενεργεια και ετσι το καις.Τωρα ομως μετα που κανεις βαρη στην ουσια καννιβαλιζεις τους μυς σου για ενεργεια γιατι η πρωτεινη ειναι πιο γρηγορη πηγη ενεργειας απο το λιπος.Εγω στην θεση σου θα εκανα το απογευμα-βραδυ θα εμπαινα να κανω βαρη και μετα θα εκανα το αεροβιο μου ετσι δεν θα εχεις θεμα καταβολισμου + οτι θα εχει ανεβει και η κορτιζολη σου ετσι ωστε να μπορεις να κανεις το αεροβιο σου καιγοντας λιπος.


Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο το απόγευμα/βραδυ και να κάνω πρώτα ζέσταμα κανένα 15λεπτό μετά προπόνηση με βάρη και μετά το αερόβιο 45λεπτά στο τέλος? 

Μπορεί να το κάνω αυτό αλλα πρώτα θέλω να αλλάξω γυμναστήριο γιατί αυτό κλείνει το μεσημέρι και ανοίγει στις 6+ το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 11 και εκείνη είναι η ώρα που πάνε όλοι (έχει και λίγα όργανα και θα πάει 11 για να βγάλω την προπόνηση στο περίμενε :01. Unsure: ).

----------


## pan0z

> Δηλαδή να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο το απόγευμα/βραδυ και να κάνω πρώτα ζέσταμα κανένα 15λεπτό μετά προπόνηση με βάρη και μετά το αερόβιο 45λεπτά στο τέλος? 
> 
> Μπορεί να το κάνω αυτό αλλα πρώτα θέλω να αλλάξω γυμναστήριο γιατί αυτό κλείνει το μεσημέρι και ανοίγει στις 6+ το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 11 και εκείνη είναι η ώρα που πάνε όλοι (έχει και λίγα όργανα και θα πάει 11 για να βγάλω την προπόνηση στο περίμενε).


Nαι πιστευω ειναι οτι καλυτερο εκτος αν εχει καποιος καμια αλλη λυση που μου διαφευγει.

----------


## aprosektos

κατα την γνωμη σας απο πιο ποσοστο κ κατω σωματικου λιπους του πρεπει να περιορισουμε τροφες που δεν περιεχουν λιπαρα  (π.χ. φρουτα, οσπρια ) ?

----------


## tolis93

> κατα την γνωμη σας απο πιο ποσοστο κ κατω σωματικου λιπους του πρεπει να περιορισουμε τροφες που δεν περιεχουν λιπαρα  (π.χ. φρουτα, οσπρια ) ?


 γιατι να τις περιορισουμε?

----------


## aprosektos

πιστεύεις πως κάποιος αθλητής κ.τ.λ. με σωματικό λίπος 8-12% τρώει όσπρια ή μπανάνες?? 
Εάν όντως δεν επηρεάζουν πάω πάσο

----------


## tolis93

> πιστεύεις πως κάποιος αθλητής κ.τ.λ. με σωματικό λίπος 8-12% τρώει όσπρια ή μπανάνες?? 
> Εάν όντως δεν επηρεάζουν πάω πάσο


 9% και τρωω και οσπρια και μπανανες(ειδικα μπανανες καθε μερα οπως και φρουτα) και σε ποσοστα παιζω 7-10-το πολυ 12 να παω...μπορει να εξαρταται κ στον ανθρωπο.αλλα δλδ τι 7% λιπος =κοβω οσπρια απο τη διατροφη μου?γιατι?τι κακο θα κανουν?

----------


## tyler_durden

καλησπερα στο φορουμ..για το κοτατζ τσιζ(2%) τι γνωμη εχετε;;το προτιμω για τελευταιο γευμα αντι γιαουρτιου..
επιπλεον για δεκατιανο εχετε να προτεινετε κατι με δεδομενο πως τα προτειν μπαρς δε μ'αρεσουν και πως εκεινη την ωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι;;

----------


## tolis93

> καλησπερα στο φορουμ..για το κοτατζ τσιζ(2%) τι γνωμη εχετε;;
> επιπλεον για δεκατιανο εχετε να προτεινετε κατι με δεδομενο πως τα προτειν μπαρς δε μ'αρεσουν και πως εκεινη την ωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι;;


οποια διατροφη και να δεις εδω λιγο πολυ τυρι κοτατζ εχει μεσα.απο τα τοπ οπλα μας ειναι.για τι ωρα μιλαμε?εννοω απογευματινο σνακ η πρωινο?καλα μπαρες πρωτεινης δε τρωμε γενικα.τιγκα στα οιστρογονα ειναι αυτα τελικα...

----------


## tyler_durden

> οποια διατροφη και να δεις εδω λιγο πολυ τυρι κοτατζ εχει μεσα.απο τα τοπ οπλα μας ειναι.για τι ωρα μιλαμε?εννοω απογευματινο σνακ η πρωινο?καλα μπαρες πρωτεινης δε τρωμε γενικα.τιγκα στα οιστρογονα ειναι αυτα τελικα...


πρωινο!!

τ'απογευμα τρωω μια μπανανα και παω για προπονηση..

----------


## tolis93

> πρωινο!!
> 
> τ'απογευμα τρωω μια μπανανα και παω για προπονηση..


κανα πιτακι βρωμης δοκιμασες?? :01. Mr. Green:  και αν εισαι και εξω στο δρομο το φτιαχνεις σε μπισκοτα.σε σακουλιτσα χαρτινη σανιτας κ ετοιμος!!το κανω συνεχεια οταν κανω περιοδιες με το συγκροτημα και βρισκομαι σε χωρο με κουζινα για μιση ωρα ολη μερα

----------


## Eddie

Χθες ξαναδοκιμασα κοτατζ το βραδυ,αλλα παλι δε μου αρεσε.Πηρα το dirollo 2.2% που στο ενα κουπακι εβγαζε περιπου 30γρ πρωτεινη και κοστιζει 2.30.Βλεπω να το γυρναω παλι στο γιαουρτι,γιατι για να παρω 50γρ που θελω πρεπει να φαω εναμιση κοτατζ (κι αυτο με το ζορι) δλδ κοντα στα 3.5 ευρω,ενω με 3.30 παιρνω ενα κιλο γιαουρτι και μου βγαινει ακριβως 2 φορες  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Χθες ξαναδοκιμασα κοτατζ το βραδυ,αλλα παλι δε μου αρεσε.Πηρα το dirollo 2.2% που στο ενα κουπακι εβγαζε περιπου 30γρ πρωτεινη και κοστιζει 2.30.Βλεπω να το γυρναω παλι στο γιαουρτι,γιατι για να παρω 50γρ που θελω πρεπει να φαω εναμιση κοτατζ (κι αυτο με το ζορι) δλδ κοντα στα 3.5 ευρω,ενω με 3.30 παιρνω ενα κιλο γιαουρτι και μου βγαινει ακριβως 2 φορες


eddie γιαουρτακι complete βαζε 300 γραμμαρια και καθαρισες.δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο γιαουρτι.2,85 ο κουβας το κιλο...

----------


## Eddie

> eddie γιαουρτακι complete βαζε 300 γραμμαρια και καθαρισες.δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο γιαουρτι.2,85 ο κουβας το κιλο...


Μπααα,οχι ρε συ..βρισκω και πιο φθηνο του καρφουρ,αλλα με 3.30 βρισκω ντοπιο ολυμπος,που ξερω οτι "ειναι" γιαουρτι.

----------


## tolis93

> Μπααα,οχι ρε συ..βρισκω και πιο φθηνο του καρφουρ,αλλα με 3.30 βρισκω ντοπιο ολυμπος,που ξερω οτι "ειναι" γιαουρτι.


το καλυτερο γιαουρτι παιρνεις.στεγνα...

----------


## aprosektos

> Χθες ξαναδοκιμασα κοτατζ το βραδυ,αλλα παλι δε μου αρεσε.Πηρα το dirollo 2.2% που στο ενα κουπακι εβγαζε περιπου 30γρ πρωτεινη και κοστιζει 2.30.Βλεπω να το γυρναω παλι στο γιαουρτι,γιατι για να παρω 50γρ που θελω πρεπει να φαω εναμιση κοτατζ (κι αυτο με το ζορι) δλδ κοντα στα 3.5 ευρω,ενω με 3.30 παιρνω ενα κιλο γιαουρτι και μου βγαινει ακριβως 2 φορες


 λιδλ 1 ευρω το κεσεδακι 200γρ

----------


## Eddie

> λιδλ 1 ευρω το κεσεδακι 200γρ


Ποσο πρωτεινη βγαζει ενα κεσεδακι δηλαδη?Απο γευση ειναι καλυτερο απ το ντιρολο?

----------


## aprosektos

> κανα πιτακι βρωμης δοκιμασες?? και αν εισαι και εξω στο δρομο το φτιαχνεις σε μπισκοτα.σε σακουλιτσα χαρτινη σανιτας κ ετοιμος!!


πως το φτιαχνεις αυτο?



> 9% και τρωω και οσπρια και μπανανες(ειδικα μπανανες καθε μερα οπως και φρουτα) και σε ποσοστα παιζω 7-10-το πολυ 12 να παω...μπορει να εξαρταται κ στον ανθρωπο.αλλα δλδ τι 7% λιπος =κοβω οσπρια απο τη διατροφη μου?γιατι?τι κακο θα κανουν?


 περιοριζω ειπα εχει διαφορα , αλλα με ικανοποιει η απαντηση σου thnks

----------


## aprosektos

> Ποσο πρωτεινη βγαζει ενα κεσεδακι δηλαδη?Απο γευση ειναι καλυτερο απ το ντιρολο?


7-10 τα 100γρ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος δεν γραφει.Δεν ξερω εαν ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο που λες δεν εχω εμπειρια απο κοταγκ δεν μου αρεσουν προτιμω total 0% γιαουρτακι.
Το πηρα για αλλαγη

----------


## tolis93

> πως το φτιαχνεις αυτο?
> 
>  περιοριζω ειπα εχει διαφορα , αλλα με ικανοποιει η απαντηση σου thnks


ελα αδερφε ευκολο ειναι το πιτακι.(οντως για το περιοριζω σορυ) λοιπον.βρωμη αυγα ασπραδια η κ κροκο μεσα στο μπλεντερ.προσθετεις οτι αλλο θελεις(πραγματικα οτι θελεις εχω φτιαξει απο πιτακι με παπρικα κετσαπ μουσταρδα κρεμμυδι κτλπ μεχρι κ πιτακι με ταχινι μπανανα μελι κ κακαο)τα ανακατευεις.κανει ενα ομοιογενες μειγμα και αυτο το ψηνεις σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι.αν εχεις καλο αντικολλητικο ξεκολαει μονο τ το γυρνας απο την αλλη για κανα λεπτο ακομα κ εισαι ετοιμος(2-3 λεπτα θελει ουσιαστικα) αν θες να κανεις μικρα πιτακια βαζε με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου(ενα τιπ να τα πατας απο πανω γινονται τραγανα σα πατατακια).μπορεις να βαλεις κ λιγο νερο στο μειγμα η κ γαλα γενικα ορεξη κ φαντασια να χεις.κ μονο με νερο χωρις ασπραδια γινονται(καλυτερα ζεστο νερο να ανοιξει η βρωμη)

----------


## tolis93

> 7-10 τα 100γρ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος δεν γραφει.Δεν ξερω εαν ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο που λες δεν εχω εμπειρια απο κοταγκ δεν μου αρεσουν προτιμω total 0% γιαουρτακι.
> Το πηρα για αλλαγη


το λινεσα των λιντλ το 2,2(το γαλαζιο οχι το μπλε το μπλε ειναι θανατος) εχει 12 γρ στα 100 πρωτεινη 2,9 υδατανθρακα 2,2 λιπαρα.λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη απο το ντιρολο εχω την εντυπωση

----------


## aprosektos

> ελα αδερφε ευκολο ειναι το πιτακι.(οντως για το περιοριζω σορυ) λοιπον.βρωμη αυγα ασπραδια η κ κροκο μεσα στο μπλεντερ.προσθετεις οτι αλλο θελεις(πραγματικα οτι θελεις εχω φτιαξει απο πιτακι με παπρικα κετσαπ μουσταρδα κρεμμυδι κτλπ μεχρι κ πιτακι με ταχινι μπανανα μελι κ κακαο)τα ανακατευεις.κανει ενα ομοιογενες μειγμα και αυτο το ψηνεις σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι.αν εχεις καλο αντικολλητικο ξεκολαει μονο τ το γυρνας απο την αλλη για κανα λεπτο ακομα κ εισαι ετοιμος(2-3 λεπτα θελει ουσιαστικα) αν θες να κανεις μικρα πιτακια βαζε με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου(ενα τιπ να τα πατας απο πανω γινονται τραγανα σα πατατακια).μπορεις να βαλεις κ λιγο νερο στο μειγμα η κ γαλα γενικα ορεξη κ φαντασια να χεις.κ μονο με νερο χωρις ασπραδια γινονται(καλυτερα ζεστο νερο να ανοιξει η βρωμη)


διατηρείται στο ψυγείο κ αν ναι πόσες  μέρες περίπου?

----------


## ελμερ

ειχα παρει κοτατζ απ το lidl και εκανα την μ...κια και πηρα 6 κεσεδακια νομιζω το Light ηταν...παρολο που δεν ειμαι παραξενος με τις γευσεις ηταν ανυποφορο,εγαγα μισο με τα χιλια ζορια και τ  αλλα τα πεταξα...eddie παρε ενα για δοκιμη και αμα σ  αρεσει τοτε οκ.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

> το λινεσα των λιντλ το 2,2(το γαλαζιο οχι το μπλε το μπλε ειναι θανατος) εχει 12 γρ στα 100 πρωτεινη 2,9 υδατανθρακα 2,2 λιπαρα.λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη απο το ντιρολο εχω την εντυπωση


εγω μαλλον πηρα τον θανατο (το μπλε  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  )      :01. Smile:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ποσο πρωτεινη βγαζει ενα κεσεδακι δηλαδη?Απο γευση ειναι καλυτερο απ το ντιρολο?





> το λινεσα των λιντλ το 2,2(το γαλαζιο οχι το μπλε το μπλε ειναι θανατος) εχει 12 γρ στα 100 πρωτεινη 2,9 υδατανθρακα 2,2 λιπαρα.λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη απο το ντιρολο εχω την εντυπωση





> ειχα παρει κοτατζ απ το lidl και εκανα την μ...κια και πηρα 6 κεσεδακια νομιζω το Light ηταν...παρολο που δεν ειμαι παραξενος με τις γευσεις ηταν ανυποφορο,εγαγα μισο με τα χιλια ζορια και τ  αλλα τα πεταξα...eddie παρε ενα για δοκιμη και αμα σ  αρεσει τοτε οκ....


Eιχα παρει και εγω το linessa το γαλαζιο με 1 ευρω απο lidl. Μετα απο μια βδομαδα, δοκιμασα το dirollo που λεει ο eddie. Προσωπικα, δεν συστηνω σε κανενα να δοκιμασει απο λιντλ. Η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια, η γευση μια απο τα ιδια. Προτιμω να δωσω 1,3 ευρω παραπανω για το dirollo (ή 0.90 παραπανω για το ΑΒ που παιρνω) παρα για του λιντλ. 

Φυσικα, θα μου πει καποιος, γουστα ειναι αυτα αλλα εγω του λιντλ δεν θα το συστηνα. Η καλυτερη λυση σε οποιον δεν αρεσει το κοτατζ, ειναι να παιρνει τοταλ 2% τη συσκευασια του κιλου! Οχι κεσεδακια. Εγω αυτο κανω, το ανοιγω, βαζω 200-300γρ σε ενα μπωλακι και ειμαι κομπλε. Κραταει ανοιχτο 3-4 μερες σιγουρα (ξανακλεινει με πλαστικο καπακι). Και απο τιμη, 3,38/κιλο συμφερει  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> Eιχα παρει και εγω το linessa το γαλαζιο με 1 ευρω απο lidl. Μετα απο μια βδομαδα, δοκιμασα το dirollo που λεει ο eddie. Προσωπικα, δεν συστηνω σε κανενα να δοκιμασει απο λιντλ. Η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια, η γευση μια απο τα ιδια. Προτιμω να δωσω 1,3 ευρω παραπανω για το dirollo (ή 0.90 παραπανω για το ΑΒ που παιρνω) παρα για του λιντλ. 
> 
> Φυσικα, θα μου πει καποιος, γουστα ειναι αυτα αλλα εγω του λιντλ δεν θα το συστηνα. Η καλυτερη λυση σε οποιον δεν αρεσει το κοτατζ, ειναι να παιρνει τοταλ 2% τη συσκευασια του κιλου! Οχι κεσεδακια. Εγω αυτο κανω, το ανοιγω, βαζω 200-300γρ σε ενα μπωλακι και ειμαι κομπλε. Κραταει ανοιχτο 3-4 μερες σιγουρα (ξανακλεινει με πλαστικο καπακι). Και απο τιμη, 3,38/κιλο συμφερει


Μα αυτο λεω κι εγω,παιρνω ολυμπος του κιλου με 3.30.Απλως το κοτατζ εχει λιγοτερους υδατ-λακτοζη απ το γιαουρτι..μονο και μονο γι αυτο το λογο ηθελα να κανω μια προσπαθεια.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Μα αυτο λεω κι εγω,παιρνω ολυμπος του κιλου με 3.30.Απλως το κοτατζ εχει λιγοτερους υδατ-λακτοζη απ το γιαουρτι..μονο και μονο γι αυτο το λογο ηθελα να κανω μια προσπαθεια.


Μου ειχε πει η μανα μου (δεν το εχω ψαξει) οτι τα σουπερμαρκετ εχουν και χυμα κοτατζ. Ξεχασα να το τσεκαρω και σημερα που πηγα. Ισως αυτο να συμφερει απο οικονομικη αποψη, δες το οταν ξαναπας

----------


## tolis93

> Μα αυτο λεω κι εγω,παιρνω ολυμπος του κιλου με 3.30.Απλως το κοτατζ εχει λιγοτερους υδατ-λακτοζη απ το γιαουρτι..μονο και μονο γι αυτο το λογο ηθελα να κανω μια προσπαθεια.


το complete εχει ιδιο υδατανθρακα μονο πρωτεινη διαφερε ικ κατα 0,2% σε λιπαρα.εμενα του λιντλ μαρεσει πιο πλ απο το ντιρολο στο μεταξυ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> διατηρείται στο ψυγείο κ αν ναι πόσες  μέρες περίπου?


διατηρειται ανετοτατα.εγω φτιαχνω μικρα πιτακια για την επομενη γιατι βαζω πολυ αυγο και βρωμη και κανει λιγη παραπανω ωρα να ψηθει κ 45 λεπτα δεν τα χω καθε πρωι οποτε...και εκτος ψυγειου κραταει.ψυγειο 2 μερες για τη πλακα.στη τελικη καταψυξη κ στο φουρνο 5 λεπτα την επομενη

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Μα αυτο λεω κι εγω,παιρνω ολυμπος του κιλου με 3.30.Απλως το κοτατζ εχει λιγοτερους υδατ-λακτοζη απ το γιαουρτι..μονο και μονο γι αυτο το λογο ηθελα να κανω μια προσπαθεια.


Κι εγώ αυτό έπαιρνα όλο τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Πλέον στο μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς μου βρίσκω χύμα ΜΕΒΓΑΛ προς 2€ το κιλό!
Μου το βάζουν σε κεσεδάκι όπως πουλάνε το τζατσίκι κ.α. Συμφέρει άπειρα και το εμπιστεύομαι γιατί βλέπω τη φίρμα στον κουβά... αυτοί αγοράζουν 5κιλα ή 10κιλα και τους βγαίνει πολύ φτηνά, γι αυτό πουλάνε τόσο.

Ρωτήστε στα σουπερ μάρκετ....

----------


## tolis93

> Κι εγώ αυτό έπαιρνα όλο τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Πλέον στο μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς μου βρίσκω χύμα ΜΕΒΓΑΛ προς 2€ το κιλό!
> Μου το βάζουν σε κεσεδάκι όπως πουλάνε το τζατσίκι κ.α. Συμφέρει άπειρα και το εμπιστεύομαι γιατί βλέπω τη φίρμα στον κουβά... αυτοί αγοράζουν 5κιλα ή 10κιλα και τους βγαίνει πολύ φτηνά, γι αυτό πουλάνε τόσο.
> 
> Ρωτήστε στα σουπερ μάρκετ....


κοτατζ μεβγαλ?4%δε παιζει αυτο?αλλα με ενδιαφερει απο π το παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Για κότατζ λέγατε; Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκα. Στραγγιστό εννοούσα εγώ.

Από συνοικιακό σουπερ μάρκετ, τα μεγάλα δε ξέρω αν έχουν αλλά υποθέτω πως έχουν. Κάνε μια ερώτηση εκεί που ψωνίζεις.

----------


## aprosektos

> Μου ειχε πει η μανα μου (δεν το εχω ψαξει) οτι τα σουπερμαρκετ εχουν και χυμα κοτατζ. Ξεχασα να το τσεκαρω και σημερα που πηγα. Ισως αυτο να συμφερει απο οικονομικη αποψη, δες το οταν ξαναπας


Γεγονος, ο σκλαβενιτης πουλαει χυμα Cottage κ γιαουρτι αλλα πληρες.
Στον παγκο με τις βαρελισιες φετες

----------


## ελμερ

εγω ψαχνω να βρω την καλυτερα αναλογια τιμης αξιας για το στραγγιστο..γιατι υπαρχουν και καποια επωνυμα που εχουν λιγοτερη πρωτεινη απ οτι συνηθως...αποφευγω τα επωνυμα (ολυμπος τοταλ),εξαλλου σε ολα τα στραγγιστα απ οτι ξερω βαζουν εξτρα πρωτεινη για να βγαινει μεσο ορο 7 γραμμαρια στα 100...δηλ εχουν επεξεργασια...γιατι να πληρωνω πολλα παραπανω? :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> Γεγονος, ο σκλαβενιτης πουλαει χυμα Cottage κ γιαουρτι αλλα πληρες.
> Στον παγκο με τις βαρελισιες φετες


cottage πληρες 4αρι???

----------


## venom1987

εγω περνω τοταλ 2% μια χαρα μ φαινεται........  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheMaster

Παιδια μηπος μπορειτε να μου πειτε μικρα σνακς που μπορο να τρωω κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας εαν πεινας που να ειναι χαμηλα σε λιπαρα και οσο πιο υπσηλα γινεται σε προτεινη? :01. Smile:

----------


## venom1987

> Παιδια μηπος μπορειτε να μου πειτε μικρα σνακς που μπορο να τρωω κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας εαν πεινας που να ειναι χαμηλα σε λιπαρα και οσο πιο υπσηλα γινεται σε προτεινη?



πιτα βρωμης χωρις κροκο,3 λουκ. γαλοπουλας ε 4-5 ασπραδια ,τοστ με γαλοπουλα και μυζηθρα κανε συνδιασμους με τροφες που εχουν πολυ πρωτεινη

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια μηπος μπορειτε να μου πειτε μικρα σνακς που μπορο να τρωω κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας εαν πεινας που να ειναι χαμηλα σε λιπαρα και οσο πιο υπσηλα γινεται σε προτεινη?


total γιαουρτακι 2 η 0.το 0 εχει παραπανω πρωτεινη.με μια κουταλια βρωμη κ λιγο μελι ειναι πυραυλακι για σνακ.τωρα αν εισαι στο δρομο νταξει το καλυτερο εχε μαζι σου κοτοπουλο βραστο σε σακουλακι κομμενο σε κομματακια κ φα το σα πατατακια.καλαμακι κοτοπουλο απο κανενα ψητοπωλειο στη τελικη...τωρα αν εισα ισπιτι παιζουν πολλα πολλα καλουδια κ ευκολα κ γρηγορα

----------


## rey1989

Εγώ που σκέφτομαι να πάω εναλλάξ το γιαούρτι 2% με cottage να το κάνω η θα φορτωθώ πολύ ? και αν ναι , πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα και πια μάρκα είναι η καλύτερη από θέμα light.. :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Εγώ που σκέφτομαι να πάω εναλλάξ το γιαούρτι 2% με cottage να το κάνω η θα φορτωθώ πολύ ? και αν ναι , πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα και πια μάρκα είναι η καλύτερη από θέμα light..


εγω παιζω σε κομπλε και λινεσα αντιστοιχα γιαουρτι κ κοτατζ παντως

----------


## tolis93

παιδια μου κανει εντυπωση που διαβαζω σε ολα τα sites otι πανω κατω θελω 300-350 γρ υδατανθρακα τη μερα.εγω καταναλωνω 200 αντε 210 με τη καμια παραπανω...αλλα ειμαι οκ διατειρουμαι.τι παιζει εδω?γιατι μ βγαζει τοοοσα πολλα?

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια μου κανει εντυπωση που διαβαζω σε ολα τα sites otι πανω κατω θελω 300-350 γρ υδατανθρακα τη μερα.εγω καταναλωνω 200 αντε 210 με τη καμια παραπανω...αλλα ειμαι οκ διατειρουμαι.τι παιζει εδω?γιατι μ βγαζει τοοοσα πολλα?


Κανονικα διαφοροι τυποι βγαζουν οτι χρειαζεσαι 4-6γρ ανα κιλο  :02. Shock: 

Εγω ομως ακομα και στα 100κιλα στον ογκο ποτε δε ξεπερασα τα 180γρ.Ο πεπεισμενος που κανει ογκο τρωει 0  :01. Mr. Green: 
Δεν εχει να κανει με το καθε μακροδιατροφικο στοιχειο το αν διατηρεισαι η οχι,αλλα με τις θερμιδες.

----------


## tyler_durden

εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο σνακ για δεκατιανο,με δεδομενο πως εκεινη την ωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι;;  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> Κανονικα διαφοροι τυποι βγαζουν οτι χρειαζεσαι 4-6γρ ανα κιλο 
> 
> Εγω ομως ακομα και στα 100κιλα στον ογκο ποτε δε ξεπερασα τα 180γρ.Ο πεπεισμενος που κανει ογκο τρωει 0 
> Δεν εχει να κανει με το καθε μακροδιατροφικο στοιχειο το αν διατηρεισαι η οχι,αλλα με τις θερμιδες.


και τελευταια εχω πεσει σε θερμιδες γιατι φοβομουν να τσιμπισω πολυ υδατανθρακα.καλα πως γινεται 0??? :02. Shock: 
να σαι καλα για την απαντηση παντως.κ κατι ακομα.ειδα σημερα μπασματι ρυζακι.αυτο κανει κ για το υπολοιπο της μερας η μονο μεταπροπονητικο ειναι οκ?

----------


## tolis93

> εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο σνακ για δεκατιανο,με δεδομενο πως εκεινη την ωρα δεν ειμαι σπιτι;;


απεξω καλαμακι κοτοπουλο απο ψησταρια.απο σουπερμαρκετ μπες κ παρε γιαουρτι πουλανε κ μεμονομενα συσκευασιες του 1.παρε μαζι σ 2-3 βραστα αυγα.ενα σαντουιτσακι απο εβερεστ η γρηγορη με μπακετα ολικης.μαναβικο για κανενα φρουτακι.μπισκοτακια βρωμης φτιαγμενα απο το σπιτι(ψαρωνουν κιολας οι φιλοι σ λενε τι ειν αυτο π τρως?? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ) εχμ...εγω αυτα κανω γιατι ειμαι απειρες ωρες στο δρομο μεχρι κ βραδυνο καμια φορα στο δρομο το τρωω(βλεπε σαλατα απο εβερεστ τιγκα στο κοτοπουλο στη γαλοπουλα κ στο ασπραδι αυγων.ναι αν θες λες να σου βαλουν μονο ασπραδι.και σαντουιτς απο εβερεστ το κανεις μπομπιτσα στη πρωτεινη.κοτοπουλο κ γαλοπουλα,κοτατζ τυρι ασπραδια αυγων,μανηταρια,σπανακι,ε εγω βαζω κ κετσαπ κ μουσταρδα π κ π)επισης καλη επιλογη ειναι αναλατοι ξηροι καρποι η αποξειραμενα φρουτα μεχρι κ σε περιπτερο βρισκεις.η ενα παστελι για καλα λιπαρα ειναι μπομπα επισης.ελπιζω να σε καλυψα

----------


## Eddie

> και τελευταια εχω πεσει σε θερμιδες γιατι φοβομουν να τσιμπισω πολυ υδατανθρακα.καλα πως γινεται 0???
> να σαι καλα για την απαντηση παντως.κ κατι ακομα.ειδα σημερα μπασματι ρυζακι.αυτο κανει κ για το υπολοιπο της μερας η μονο μεταπροπονητικο ειναι οκ?


Τι πως γινεται ρε συ,ειναι οι λεγομενες κετογονικες διαιτες.Νταξει,το εθεσα λιγο υπερβολικα..οχι 0γρ γιατι ειναι και λιγο αδυνατο να βρεις τροφες χωρις ιχνος υδατ,αλλα παιζεις απο 10-30γρ.


Το μπασματι απ οσο γνωριζω ειναι το καλυτερο μετα το καστανο,για ολη τη μερα προφανως.

----------


## tolis93

> Τι πως γινεται ρε συ,ειναι οι λεγομενες κετογονικες διαιτες.Νταξει,το εθεσα λιγο υπερβολικα..οχι 0γρ γιατι ειναι και λιγο αδυνατο να βρεις τροφες χωρις ιχνος υδατ,αλλα παιζεις απο 10-30γρ.
> 
> 
> Το μπασματι απ οσο γνωριζω ειναι το καλυτερο μετα το καστανο,για ολη τη μερα προφανως.


με 10 ως 30 νταξει αν κ παλι μ ακουγεται κουλο δλδ καπως δυσκολο αλλα παλευτο.τωρα στο 0 σκαλωσα για αυτο δλδ 0 0 στρογγυλο λεω τι γινεται?οκ αρα μπασματακι απο δω και περα :01. Mr. Green:  παντως αν δε σου ναι κοπος κ εχεις τη διατροφη του παιδιου ενα copy paiste an ginotan θα ημουν υποχρεος.αν δεν παιζει εννοειται μη κατσεις να τη γραψεις προς θεου

----------


## Giannistzn

> με 10 ως 30 νταξει αν κ παλι μ ακουγεται κουλο δλδ καπως δυσκολο αλλα παλευτο.τωρα στο 0 σκαλωσα για αυτο δλδ 0 0 στρογγυλο λεω τι γινεται?οκ αρα μπασματακι απο δω και περα παντως αν δε σου ναι κοπος κ εχεις τη διατροφη του παιδιου ενα copy paiste an ginotan θα ημουν υποχρεος.αν δεν παιζει εννοειται μη κατσεις να τη γραψεις προς θεου


Αν ριξεις μια ματια στο λογκ του πεπεισμενου, ειχε αναφερει τι τρωει τωρα τελευταια.

----------


## deluxe

Το γιαουρτι 2% ή η φετα με χαμηλα λιπαρα ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη απο αποψη διατροφικων συστατικων; Ειτε ειμαστε σε γραμμωση, ειτε σε ογκο. Το γιαουρτι εχει 8γρ σακχαρα και 4γρ λιπαρα, ενω η φετα εχει 0γρ υδατανθρακα και σχεδον τα 2,5πλασια σε λιπαρα.

----------


## NASSER

> Το γιαουρτι 2% ή η φετα με χαμηλα λιπαρα ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη απο αποψη διατροφικων συστατικων; Ειτε ειμαστε σε γραμμωση, ειτε σε ογκο. Το γιαουρτι εχει 8γρ σακχαρα και 4γρ λιπαρα, ενω η φετα εχει 0γρ υδατανθρακα και σχεδον τα 2,5πλασια σε λιπαρα.


Αν τα συστατικά είναι όντως όπως τα περιγράφεις, τότε εγώ θα επέλεγα το γιαούρτι.
Αν η φέτα έχει 10 γραμμάρια κορεσμένα λιπαρά, αρχικα δεν μπορεις να πεις πως είναι πολλά για τυρί και που και που θα την έβαζα στη διατροφή μου.

----------


## beefmeup

+1.
την πρωτεινη δλδ δεν την κοιτας καθολου? :01. Unsure: 
συν τοις αλλοις ντελουξ η φετα ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι,καρδια μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

> +1.
> την πρωτεινη δλδ δεν την κοιτας καθολου?
> συν τοις αλλοις ντελουξ η φετα ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι,καρδια μου


Διονύση κάτι νέες φέτες που τις λένε και light όταν τις τρως, θα νομίζεις πως τρως ανθότυρο  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Το καρδιακό όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το παθαίνουν μετά  :01. Razz: 
Απο τότε που βγήκαν τα light σκευάσματα άρχισε και έγινε έντονο το φαινόμενο της παχυσαρκίας, τόσο στην Αμερική όσο και στην Ευρώπη.

----------


## deluxe

Οντως ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι. Δε γινεται να αντικαταστησει το γιαουρτι. Απλα βαζω απο μια μικρη φετα σε μερικα γευματα μου. 20-30γρ το κομματι.

----------


## deluxe

1) Μπορει ενα σωμα να λειτουργησει κανονικα χωρις τα σακχαρα; Ειναι απαραιτητα; Και σε τι ποσοτητες;

2) Φυστικοβουτυρο ή ταχινι και γιατι;

3) Πλενετε τα κρεατα πριν τα μαγειρεψετε; Το τελευταιο διαστημα δε τα πλενω και μου φαινονται πολυ πιο νοστιμα. Ισως να θελει μονο να πλενεις το φιλετο κοτοπουλο; Ενας ειδικος να απαντησει!

----------


## giannis64

> +1.
> την πρωτεινη δλδ δεν την κοιτας καθολου?
> συν τοις αλλοις ντελουξ η φετα ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι,καρδια μου


ρε παψε να κατηγορεις την φετα. πατησες στο σημειο  μου. 
 :01. Sad: 
και αμαν πια με αυτο το αλατι. τι εχει δηλαδη το αλατι? μια χαρα ειναι.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## deluxe

Και η φετα και το τριμενο τυρι ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι! Light, αλλα το αλατι παει συννεφο! Ξερουμε εαν και το κασερι τρικαλινο light ειναι φουλ στο αλατι; Δε γραφει στην ετικετα την ποσοτητα. Αμα ειναι να τα κοψουμε ολα!

----------


## Giannistzn

Σημερα ψωνισε η μανα μου λιγο χαλουμι. Και ειδα συσταση 20γρ πρωτεΐνη και 25λιπαρα νομιζω. Εχει και αυτο αρκετο αλατι σαν την φετα?

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε παψε να κατηγορεις την φετα. πατησες στο σημειο  μου. 
> 
> και αμαν πια με αυτο το αλατι. τι εχει δηλαδη το αλατι? μια χαρα ειναι..


σωπα ρε που την κατηγορω..μια χαρα την τσακιζω.. :02. Rocking: 

απλα τονισα οτι εχει αλατι :01. Razz:

----------


## Manos1989

Σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε να κάνουμε recomp ή ελαφρά απώλεια βάρους με διατήρηση όσο το δυνατόν της μυικής μάζας, πώς παίζουμε με τον υδ/κα? (ελαφρώς υποθερμιδική διατροφή)
Το 40/40/20 είναι οκ ας πούμε για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις?
Καλά ξέρω ότι απάντηση δεν υπάρχει, απλά γνώμες θέλω  :01. Razz:

----------


## RectuS

Επειδη εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν εχω βρει ακριβως αυτο που θελω,ξερει κανεις στο περιπου διατροφικα στοιχεια για φρεσκα φασολια,φακες και φαβα? Ειδικα για τ πρωτο ολο για τα ξερα βρισκω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Επειδη εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν εχω βρει ακριβως αυτο που θελω,ξερει κανεις στο περιπου διατροφικα στοιχεια για φρεσκα φασολια,φακες και φαβα? Ειδικα για τ πρωτο ολο για τα ξερα βρισκω


φασολια φακες ξερω π παιζουν τα φασολια καπου στα 20-50-2 οπως και οι φακες σε αναλογια πρωτεινη υδατανθρακας λιπαρα.στα 100 γραμμαρια ωμα.φαβα δεν εχω ιδεα δε τη τρωω καν.παντως φακες κ φασολια(ειδικα γιγαντες κ κοκκινα φασολια)ειναι τουμπανα

----------


## RectuS

> φασολια φακες ξερω π παιζουν τα φασολια καπου στα 20-50-2 οπως και οι φακες σε αναλογια πρωτεινη υδατανθρακας λιπαρα.στα 100 γραμμαρια ωμα.φαβα δεν εχω ιδεα δε τη τρωω καν.παντως φακες κ φασολια(ειδικα γιγαντες κ κοκκινα φασολια)ειναι τουμπανα


 Thnx  Τολη, αυτο το 20-50 εινια πολυ καλη αναλογια και τα ψιλοφοβομουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## deluxe

> 1) Μπορει ενα σωμα να λειτουργησει κανονικα χωρις τα σακχαρα; Ειναι απαραιτητα; Και σε τι ποσοτητες;
> 
> 2) Φυστικοβουτυρο ή ταχινι και γιατι;
> 
> 3) Πλενετε τα κρεατα πριν τα μαγειρεψετε; Το τελευταιο διαστημα δε τα πλενω και μου φαινονται πολυ πιο νοστιμα. Ισως να θελει μονο να πλενεις το φιλετο κοτοπουλο; Ενας ειδικος να απαντησει!


Κατι;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Thnx  Τολη, αυτο το 20-50 εινια πολυ καλη αναλογια και τα ψιλοφοβομουν


και ετσι για να συμπληρωνουμε...1 πιατο φακες κατα μεσο ορο ειναι 150 γραμμαρια ενω φασολια γυρω στα 80-100.οι φακες εχουν 25 γραμμαρια φυτικες ινες στα 100( :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ) ενω τα φασολια 30 γραμμαρια...!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Κατι;


τα κρεατα εγω δε τα πλενω γενικα(βρωμιαρης) δεν ηξερα καν οτι θελει.ταχινι φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι εξισου καλα.φυστικοβουτηρο=παραπανω πρωτεινη αλλα παραπανω υδατανθρακας ενω πανω κατω ιδια λιπαρα.καλα λιπαρα κ τα 2.ομως ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις καλο φυστικοβουτηρο.ενω ταχινι βρισκεις καλο κ σχετικα φθηνοτερο.τα σακχαρα ειναι απαραιτητα σιγουρα...κανε ενα πειραμα.κοψτα για μια βδομαδα κ δες πως θα σαι....

----------


## Devil

> Κατι;


1) ναι μπορει.... δεν ειναι απαραιτητα...

2) οτι θες αναλογα με ποιο σου αρεσει

3) δεν εχω ιδεα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RectuS

To κοτοπουλο θελει πλυσιμο αποσο ξερω μονο, οπως θελει κ περισοτερο ψησιμο σ σχεση με κρεατα.Δλδ ναναι λιγο ροζ η μπριτζολα στ κεντρο δε σε νοιαζει αλλα το κοτοπουλο πρεπει ναναι ασπρο,κ στα εστιατορια δεν βλεπεις ποτε ροζ σε ενα φιλετο ξερω γω. Μοσχαρισια μην τα πλενεις χανουν τη γευση τους για μενα οντως,ασε που σκληραινουν και ποναω μετα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> 1) Μπορει ενα σωμα να λειτουργησει κανονικα χωρις τα σακχαρα; Ειναι απαραιτητα; Και σε τι ποσοτητες;
> 
> 2) Φυστικοβουτυρο ή ταχινι και γιατι;
> 
> 3) Πλενετε τα κρεατα πριν τα μαγειρεψετε; Το τελευταιο διαστημα δε τα πλενω και μου φαινονται πολυ πιο νοστιμα. Ισως να θελει μονο να πλενεις το φιλετο κοτοπουλο; Ενας ειδικος να απαντησει!


2) Ταχινι, γιατι, γιατι μου αρεσει, οπως σε καποιον αλλο αρεσει το φυστικοβουτυρο.
3) Πλυνεις δεν πλυνεις, στο τηγανι-φουρνο-σχαρα σε θερμοκρασια >60-70 βαθμους κελσιου ολοι οι μικροοργανισμοι πεθαινουν τωρα να εχει κατι αλλο πανω το κρεας δεν νομιζω. Η ιδεα σου και μονο θα ειναι.

----------


## Giannistzn

> To κοτοπουλο θελει πλυσιμο αποσο ξερω μονο, οπως θελει κ περισοτερο ψησιμο σ σχεση με κρεατα.Δλδ ναναι λιγο ροζ η μπριτζολα στ κεντρο δε σε νοιαζει αλλα το κοτοπουλο πρεπει ναναι ασπρο,κ στα εστιατορια δεν βλεπεις ποτε ροζ σε ενα φιλετο ξερω γω. Μοσχαρισια μην τα πλενεις χανουν τη γευση τους για μενα οντως,ασε που σκληραινουν και ποναω μετα


Σαλμονελα ειναι ο λογος του κοτοπουλου νομιζω.

----------


## RectuS

> Σαλμονελα ειναι ο λογος του κοτοπουλου νομιζω.


 Ναι γιαυτο. Επι τη ευκαιρια, τις φυτικες πρωτεινες να τις υπολογιζω στο συνολο π παιρνω τη μερα? Δλδ ο,τι παιρνω απο βρωμη/οσπρια κτλ αν και δν εχουν ιδια βιολογικη αξια με τις ζωικες νμζ  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ναι γιαυτο. Επι τη ευκαιρια, τις φυτικες πρωτεινες να τις υπολογιζω στο συνολο π παιρνω τη μερα? Δλδ ο,τι παιρνω απο βρωμη/οσπρια κτλ αν και δν εχουν ιδια βιολογικη αξια με τις ζωικες νμζ


Εγω λεω ναι να τις υπολογιζεις κανονικα

----------


## eri_87

> To κοτοπουλο θελει πλυσιμο αποσο ξερω μονο, οπως θελει κ περισοτερο ψησιμο σ σχεση με κρεατα.Δλδ ναναι λιγο ροζ η μπριτζολα στ κεντρο δε σε νοιαζει αλλα το κοτοπουλο πρεπει ναναι ασπρο,κ στα εστιατορια δεν βλεπεις ποτε ροζ σε ενα φιλετο ξερω γω. Μοσχαρισια μην τα πλενεις χανουν τη γευση τους για μενα οντως,ασε που σκληραινουν και ποναω μετα





> Σαλμονελα ειναι ο λογος του κοτοπουλου νομιζω.


Έτσι είναι... κοτόπουλο πάντα καλά ψημένο. Όσο για το πλύσιμο... απλά να προσέξετε αν είναι κρέας με κόκκαλο (πχ μπριζόλες) να τις πλένετε γιατί έχει πάνω κοκκαλάκια απο το κόψιμο!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

Καταλαβαίνω ότι κινδυνεύω με αυτό που θα ρωτήσω να φύγει πέτρα αλλά θα τολμήσω! :01. Razz: 

Το στήθος κοτόπουλο όταν το βράζεις έχει διαφορά σε κάτι(εκτός από γεύση) από το ψητό στα κάρβουνα? (και στις δυο περιπτώσεις χωρίς πρόσθετα λάδια κλπ).

----------


## paulos perakis

Γεια σας παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου πει περιπου ποση ποσοτητα τονου μπορει να τρωει κανεις που βρισκεται σε ογκο ή και γενικα? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Giannistzn

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι κινδυνεύω με αυτό που θα ρωτήσω να φύγει πέτρα αλλά θα τολμήσω!
> 
> Το στήθος κοτόπουλο όταν το βράζεις έχει διαφορά σε κάτι(εκτός από γεύση) από το ψητό στα κάρβουνα? (και στις δυο περιπτώσεις χωρίς πρόσθετα λάδια κλπ).


Οχι γιατι να εχει καποια διαφορα? Το ιδιο ειναι.


Κατι που ξεχασα για το πλυσιμο. Θα ελεγα οτι ειναι επικινδυνο το να πλενεις τα κρεατα και εξηγω το γιατι.

Μας το ειχε τονισει μικροβιολογος. Αφου το πλυνεις στο νεροχυτη, τι ωραια τι καλα εχεις ενα καθαρο κομματι κρεας ετοιμο για πλυσιμο. 
ΟΜΩΣ εχεις ενα γεματο νεροχυτη και γυρω γυρω στη κουζινα (πιθανως) γεματο με μικροβια ετοιμα να ανεβουν πανω στην ωραια σου σαλατουλα που θα πλυθει εκει, ή σε οτι ακουμπησεις πανω στον παγκο. Οποτε, οταν πλενεται, αν πλενεται κρεατα, καλυτερα να εχετε ενα καλο απολυμαντικο για την κουζινα.

----------


## eri_87

^^ Ένα καλό απολυμαντικό που όλοι έχουμε είναι το ξύδι! Ακόμα και στο σφουγγάρι μαζί με το σαπούνι πιάτων. 

Παρεπιπτόντως, να ξεθάψω το *χρήσιμο θέμα* μου... :01. Mr. Green:  να το δουν και οι νεότεροι! 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...99%CE%9D%CE%91

----------


## Txc

Ερχετε το κλειδωμα του ποστ το βλεπω...

----------


## thanasis76

τελευταια βλεπω ερωτησεις κουκουρουκου..... γιατι αραγε...??? :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Eddie

> Οχι γιατι να εχει καποια διαφορα? Το ιδιο ειναι.
> 
> 
> Κατι που ξεχασα για το πλυσιμο. Θα ελεγα οτι ειναι επικινδυνο το να πλενεις τα κρεατα και εξηγω το γιατι.
> 
> Μας το ειχε τονισει μικροβιολογος. Αφου το πλυνεις στο νεροχυτη, τι ωραια τι καλα εχεις ενα καθαρο κομματι κρεας ετοιμο για πλυσιμο. 
> ΟΜΩΣ εχεις ενα γεματο νεροχυτη και γυρω γυρω στη κουζινα (πιθανως) γεματο με μικροβια ετοιμα να ανεβουν πανω στην ωραια σου σαλατουλα που θα πλυθει εκει, ή σε οτι ακουμπησεις πανω στον παγκο. Οποτε, οταν πλενεται, αν πλενεται κρεατα, καλυτερα να εχετε ενα καλο απολυμαντικο για την κουζινα.


Kαι ποια η διαφορα αν τα μικροβια που θα φας ειναι στο κρεας η στη σαλατα?? :08. Turtle:

----------


## deluxe

> Kαι ποια η διαφορα αν τα μικροβια που θα φας ειναι στο κρεας η στη σαλατα??


Υποτιθεται οτι με το βρασιμο τα μικροβια απο το κρεας εξουδετερωνονται.  :01. Smile: 

Οποτε θα πλενω μονο το κοτοπουλο απο εδω και περα. Χοιρινο και μοσχαρι θα τα βαζω ετσι οπως ειναι σε φουρνο και grill. Τι γινεται ομως με το γεμιστο κοτοπουλο πανε που τρωει η κοπελα μου; Αχχαχαχα!  :08. Turtle: 


Devil, δλδ να προσπαθω να παιρνω οσο το λιγοτερο δυνατο σακχαρα μπορω απο τη διατροφη μου; Δε τα χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος για ενεργεια;

----------


## Giannistzn

> Kαι ποια η διαφορα αν τα μικροβια που θα φας ειναι στο κρεας η στη σαλατα??


Ε αυτο που ειπε και ο ντελουξ. 

Εαν το πλυνεις και ακουμπησεις τη σαλατα εκει που το επλυνες, ή εκει που τιναχτικαν νερα και δεν το ειδες, ισως να πανε στα λαχανικα ορισμενοι μικροοργανισμοι (ζωντανοι ή οχι).

Εαν το πεταξεις κατευθειαν σε γκριλ -τηγανι - φουρνο - κατσαρολα πεθαινουν

----------


## tolis93

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι κινδυνεύω με αυτό που θα ρωτήσω να φύγει πέτρα αλλά θα τολμήσω!
> 
> Το στήθος κοτόπουλο όταν το βράζεις έχει διαφορά σε κάτι(εκτός από γεύση) από το ψητό στα κάρβουνα? (και στις δυο περιπτώσεις χωρίς πρόσθετα λάδια κλπ).


φουρνο βρασιμο ψησιμο το ιδιο κανει

----------


## tolis93

> Γεια σας παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου πει περιπου ποση ποσοτητα τονου μπορει να τρωει κανεις που βρισκεται σε ογκο ή και γενικα? Ευχαριστω!


απο οσο ξερω 2 μεριδες των 300 γραμμαριων το μηνα κανει.αρα βγαλε 600 γραμμαρια σε 4 βδομαδες.καπου στα 150 τη βδομαδα

----------


## rodvailer7

καλησπερα παιδια...παω γυρω στον 1 χρονο γυμναστηριο αλλα επειδη ειμαι 19 κ 1.88 χρειαζομαι κιλα γτ παω 70...απλα θα θελα να με βοηθησετε με τη διατροφη μου...το πρωι αν ξυπνησω πριν της 1  :01. Razz:  τρωω φρυγανιες με μελι-μερεντα αναλογα κ 2 βραστα αυγα και γαλα,το μεσημερι 1 πιατο με το φαι που 8α χει αναλογα,μετα κανα γλυκο-παγωτο..2 τοστ(οχι παντα) πριν παω γυμναστηριο,(συνηθως παω κατα τις 9-10) κ μετα το φαγητο παλι κ ενα πιατο φρουτα...επαιρνα κ μια πρωτεινη ογκου αλλα δεν με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα κ την σταματησα λογο χρηματων κυριως αλλα κ επειδη εχω το κακο συνηθειο να ξυπναω αργα κ να χαλαει ετσι το προγραμμα...πειτε καμια ιδεα να εμπλουτιστει το προγραμμα διατροφης μου,να ξαναρχισω πρωτεινη?να κοψω τα φρουτα γιατι τρωω παντα ενα πιατο τη μερα κ ισωσ να μην βοηθανε καθολου μονο υγρα δινουν...γενικα δεν εχω σταθερη διατροφη τρωω κ τα σουβλακια μου κ τα αναψυκτικα μ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

> απο οσο ξερω 2 μεριδες των 300 γραμμαριων το μηνα κανει.αρα βγαλε 600 γραμμαρια σε 4 βδομαδες.καπου στα 150 τη βδομαδα


Δλδ 1,5 κεσεδακι τονο την εβδομαδα μονο; Αυτο πως προκυπτει;

----------


## thanasis76

> απο οσο ξερω 2 μεριδες των 300 γραμμαριων το μηνα κανει.αρα βγαλε 600 γραμμαρια σε 4 βδομαδες.καπου στα 150 τη βδομαδα


αυτο δεν εχει καμια λογικη, δεν κολαει καπου.... ο τονος ειναι πρωτεινη, και καλα λιπαρα, και καθε μερα που λεει ο λογος να τρωμε αν υπολογιζουμε την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> αυτο δεν εχει καμια λογικη, δεν κολαει καπου.... ο τονος ειναι πρωτεινη, και καλα λιπαρα, και καθε μερα που λεει ο λογος να τρωμε αν υπολογιζουμε την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...


Για αλλη μια φορα.. Βαρεα μεταλα, ψαξτο λιγο και μετα αν θες να τρως καθε μερα, εγω ειμαι οκ  :08. Toast:

----------


## thanasis76

> Για αλλη μια φορα.. Βαρεα μεταλα, ψαξτο λιγο και μετα αν θες να τρως καθε μερα, εγω ειμαι οκ


κοιτα αν το παμε εκει, οκ εχεις δικιο, αλλα.... πες μου τι ειναι οκ να τρωμε???? τιποτα νομιζω... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## beefmeup

> αυτο δεν εχει καμια λογικη, δεν κολαει καπου.... ο τονος ειναι πρωτεινη, και καλα λιπαρα, και καθε μερα που λεει ο λογος να τρωμε αν υπολογιζουμε την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...


οχι το εχουμε ξαναγραψει αρκετες φορες..ο τονος ειναι ενα μεγαλο ψαρι κ λογω μολυνσης των θαλλασσων στο κρεας του τις περισοτερες φορες θα βρεθουν μεγαλες συγκεντρωσεις σε βαρεα μεταλα..
αυτα βεβαια δεν θα σου κανουν τπτ σε μικρες δοσεις,αλλα επειδη εχουν συγκεντρωτικη δραση στο σωμα μετα απο καιρο μπορει να εχεις συμπτωματα απο υπερκοποση μεχρι αλλοιωσεις στις αιματολογικες..συμπτωματα που εχουν παρατηρηθει κατα καιρους σε ατομα που εκαναν μεγαλη καταναλωση τονου..

οποτε καλο ειναι να τρως με μετρο.

----------


## thanasis76

> οχι το εχουμε ξαναγραψει αρκετες φορες..ο τονος ειναι ενα μεγαλο ψαρι κ λογω μολυνσης των θαλλασσων στο κρεας του τις περισοτερες φορες θα βρεθουν μεγαλες συγκεντρωσεις σε βαρεα μεταλα..
> αυτα βεβαια δεν θα σου κανουν τπτ σε μικρες δοσεις,αλλα επειδη εχουν συγκεντρωτικη δραση στο σωμα μετα απο καιρο μπορει να εχεις συμπτωματα απο υπερκοποση μεχρι αλλοιωσεις στις αιματολογικες..συμπτωματα που εχουν παρατηρηθει κατα καιρους σε ατομα που εκαναν μεγαλη καταναλωση τονου..
> 
> οποτε καλο ειναι να τρως με μετρο.


ok !!! καταλαβα... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

> To κοτοπουλο θελει πλυσιμο αποσο ξερω μονο, οπως θελει κ περισοτερο ψησιμο σ σχεση με κρεατα.Δλδ ναναι λιγο ροζ η μπριτζολα στ κεντρο δε σε νοιαζει αλλα το κοτοπουλο πρεπει ναναι ασπρο,κ στα εστιατορια δεν βλεπεις ποτε ροζ σε ενα φιλετο ξερω γω. Μοσχαρισια μην τα πλενεις χανουν τη γευση τους για μενα οντως,ασε που σκληραινουν και ποναω μετα


Και τι γινεται με τα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο και τις κοτομπουκιες; Αυτα δε γινεται να πλυθουν..

Σμηερα δε επλυνα καθολου τα φιλετα κοτοπουλο, για να δουμε..

----------


## den23

φτιάχνω την διατροφή μου και έχω μια απορία.. να μετράω και τα λιπαρά που προέρχονται για παράδειγμα από τη βρώμη??

----------


## RAMBO

να αφησειςτα μαθηματικα και να απολαυσειςτο φαγητο σου,οσο για τησ ποσοτηττες απλωσ κοιτα τα τυπικα

----------


## hungerstrike

Δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να ρωτησω εδω αλλα λογω του οτι δεν ηθελα να κανω hijack στο θεμα που ειχε ανοιξει αλλο μελος του φορουμ θελω να μου πειτε για το θεμα της δυσκοιλιοτητας.....δεν ειχα ποτε τετιο θεμα (το αντιθετο μαλιστα) αλλα εδω και 3 εβδομαδες που εχω κοψει πολυ τους υδατανθρακες λογω του οτι προσπαθω να χασω βαρος (λιγο το οτι ειμαι ψιλοενδομορφικος και οτι εχω και μια αδυναμια στα ζυμαρικα) ΔΕΝ ενεργουμαι κανονικα....τι φραπογαλο με τσιγαρο με την τσιμπλα στο ματι τι συκα και ακτινιδια....Δεν λεει να γινει η δουλεια με αποτελεσμα να ενεργουμαι μερα παρα μερα στην καλητερη....τρωω σαλατες με το κιλο (μπροκολο πιπεριες κρεμυδια και μαρουλι)και βρωμη το πρωι οπως και ποσοτητες καλων λιπαρων (λαδι,σησαμελαιο,ταχινι)
Τι επιπτωσεις εχει αυτο στην γυμναστικη και τι μπορω να κανω εκτος απο χαπια?

----------


## RectuS

> Και τι γινεται με τα καλαμακια κοτοπουλο και τις κοτομπουκιες; Αυτα δε γινεται να πλυθουν..
> 
> Σμηερα δε επλυνα καθολου τα φιλετα κοτοπουλο, για να δουμε..


 Σουπε κανεις οτι ειναι καλυτερο να τα παιρνεις ετοιμα απ'το να τα φτιαχνεις εσυ ? :01. Unsure: 
 Οταν ειναι ωμα μια χαρα τα πλενεις, οσο για τις κοτομπουκιες καλυτερα να παρεις σκετο στηθος

----------


## Doctorg

_Έτοιμο για κατανάλωση θα είναι μέσα στο επόμενο εξάμηνο το πρώτο τεχνητό κρέας που θα παράγεται σε εργαστήριο, χωρίς να απαιτείται η σφαγή ζώου._
_Το χάμπουργκερ… του σωλήνα, το οποίο ετοιμάζουν Ολλανδοί επιστήμονες, θα αποτελείται από χιλιάδες βλαστικά κύτταρα ζώων, τα οποία μετά τον πολλαπλασιασμό τους θα δημιουργήσουν τμήματα μυϊκού ιστού, που θα εξελιχθούν σε κομμάτια εργαστηριακού κρέατος._
_Σε πρώτη φάση, σύμφωνα με το «New Scientist», έχουν προχωρήσει οι πειραματισμοί με κύτταρα χοίρων και σε λίγους μήνες πιστεύουν ότι θα έχουν έτοιμο το πρώτο «χοιρινό του σωλήνα»._
_Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου του Maastricht, το κόστος για το τεχνητό μπέργκερ θα ανέρχεται στα 230.000 ευρώ._
_Σε ένα χρόνο πρόκειται να γίνει το ίδιο και με το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας, ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν πειράματα με άλλου τύπου κρέας (κύτταρα από αρνί, κοτόπουλο κ.ά.)._
_Η συγκεκριμένη ανακάλυψη αναμένεται να προκαλέσει την αποδοχή των φιλοζωικών σωματείων που αντιδρούν στις μαζικές σφαγές ζώων για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση._
_Επίσης, θα εγείρει και διλήμματα σχετικά αν το εργαστηριακό κρέας θα είναι ασφαλές για την υγεία και το περιβάλλον και ποιες επιπτώσεις θα έχει η τυχόν παραγωγή του σε ευρεία κλίμακα.


_πηγή: http://www.sigmalive.com/news/perierga/415325

----------


## rey1989

> _Έτοιμο για κατανάλωση θα είναι μέσα στο επόμενο εξάμηνο το πρώτο τεχνητό κρέας που θα παράγεται σε εργαστήριο, χωρίς να απαιτείται η σφαγή ζώου._
> _Το χάμπουργκερ… του σωλήνα, το οποίο ετοιμάζουν Ολλανδοί επιστήμονες, θα αποτελείται από χιλιάδες βλαστικά κύτταρα ζώων, τα οποία μετά τον πολλαπλασιασμό τους θα δημιουργήσουν τμήματα μυϊκού ιστού, που θα εξελιχθούν σε κομμάτια εργαστηριακού κρέατος._
> _Σε πρώτη φάση, σύμφωνα με το «New Scientist», έχουν προχωρήσει οι πειραματισμοί με κύτταρα χοίρων και σε λίγους μήνες πιστεύουν ότι θα έχουν έτοιμο το πρώτο «χοιρινό του σωλήνα»._
> _Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου του Maastricht, το κόστος για το τεχνητό μπέργκερ θα ανέρχεται στα 230.000 ευρώ._
> _Σε ένα χρόνο πρόκειται να γίνει το ίδιο και με το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας, ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν πειράματα με άλλου τύπου κρέας (κύτταρα από αρνί, κοτόπουλο κ.ά.)._
> _Η συγκεκριμένη ανακάλυψη αναμένεται να προκαλέσει την αποδοχή των φιλοζωικών σωματείων που αντιδρούν στις μαζικές σφαγές ζώων για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση._
> _Επίσης, θα εγείρει και διλήμματα σχετικά αν το εργαστηριακό κρέας θα είναι ασφαλές για την υγεία και το περιβάλλον και ποιες επιπτώσεις θα έχει η τυχόν παραγωγή του σε ευρεία κλίμακα.
> 
> 
> _πηγή: http://www.sigmalive.com/news/perierga/415325


το κάθε κομμάτι κρέας θα κοστίζει 230.000 euro ?  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
αν εννοούν πως το πείραμα κοστίζει τόσο , ακόμα και έτσι λογικά θα είναι πανάκριβο

----------


## deluxe

> Σουπε κανεις οτι ειναι καλυτερο να τα παιρνεις ετοιμα απ'το να τα φτιαχνεις εσυ ?
>  Οταν ειναι ωμα μια χαρα τα πλενεις, οσο για τις κοτομπουκιες καλυτερα να παρεις σκετο στηθος


Στην κοπελα μου αρεσουν οι κοτομπουκιες και τα καλαμακια. Απο το να τρωει πιτογυρα και πιτσες που ετρωγε παλαιοτερα, πιστευω καλα ειναι αυτα.

----------


## Txc

> Στην κοπελα μου αρεσουν οι κοτομπουκιες και τα καλαμακια. Απο το να τρωει πιτογυρα και πιτσες που ετρωγε παλαιοτερα, πιστευω καλα ειναι αυτα.


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> _Έτοιμο για κατανάλωση θα είναι μέσα στο επόμενο εξάμηνο το πρώτο τεχνητό κρέας που θα παράγεται σε εργαστήριο, χωρίς να απαιτείται η σφαγή ζώου._
> _Το χάμπουργκερ… του σωλήνα, το οποίο ετοιμάζουν Ολλανδοί επιστήμονες, θα αποτελείται από χιλιάδες βλαστικά κύτταρα ζώων, τα οποία μετά τον πολλαπλασιασμό τους θα δημιουργήσουν τμήματα μυϊκού ιστού, που θα εξελιχθούν σε κομμάτια εργαστηριακού κρέατος._
> _Σε πρώτη φάση, σύμφωνα με το «New Scientist», έχουν προχωρήσει οι πειραματισμοί με κύτταρα χοίρων και σε λίγους μήνες πιστεύουν ότι θα έχουν έτοιμο το πρώτο «χοιρινό του σωλήνα»._
> _Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου του Maastricht, το κόστος για το τεχνητό μπέργκερ θα ανέρχεται στα 230.000 ευρώ._
> _Σε ένα χρόνο πρόκειται να γίνει το ίδιο και με το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας, ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν πειράματα με άλλου τύπου κρέας (κύτταρα από αρνί, κοτόπουλο κ.ά.)._
> _Η συγκεκριμένη ανακάλυψη αναμένεται να προκαλέσει την αποδοχή των φιλοζωικών σωματείων που αντιδρούν στις μαζικές σφαγές ζώων για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση._
> _Επίσης, θα εγείρει και διλήμματα σχετικά αν το εργαστηριακό κρέας θα είναι ασφαλές για την υγεία και το περιβάλλον και ποιες επιπτώσεις θα έχει η τυχόν παραγωγή του σε ευρεία κλίμακα.
> 
> 
> _πηγή: http://www.sigmalive.com/news/perierga/415325


To διαβασα και εγω το πρωι. Το θεμα τραβαει πολυ συζητηση. Οκ, γλιτωνουμε χρηματα, δεν σφαζουμε τα ζωακια που βοσκουν εξω ΑΛΛΑ εκμηδενιζουμε τις παραγωγες και πεταμε στο δρομο μερικα εκκ/μυρια εργαζομενους.. Καλο ή κακο τελικα? Θα δουμε στο μελλον μαλλον

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να ρωτησω εδω αλλα λογω του οτι δεν ηθελα να κανω hijack στο θεμα που ειχε ανοιξει αλλο μελος του φορουμ θελω να μου πειτε για το θεμα της δυσκοιλιοτητας.....δεν ειχα ποτε τετιο θεμα (το αντιθετο μαλιστα) αλλα εδω και 3 εβδομαδες που εχω κοψει πολυ τους υδατανθρακες λογω του οτι προσπαθω να χασω βαρος (λιγο το οτι ειμαι ψιλοενδομορφικος και οτι εχω και μια αδυναμια στα ζυμαρικα) ΔΕΝ ενεργουμαι κανονικα....τι φραπογαλο με τσιγαρο με την τσιμπλα στο ματι τι συκα και ακτινιδια....Δεν λεει να γινει η δουλεια με αποτελεσμα να ενεργουμαι μερα παρα μερα στην καλητερη....τρωω σαλατες με το κιλο (μπροκολο πιπεριες κρεμυδια και μαρουλι)και βρωμη το πρωι οπως και ποσοτητες καλων λιπαρων (λαδι,σησαμελαιο,ταχινι)
> Τι επιπτωσεις εχει αυτο στην γυμναστικη και τι μπορω να κανω εκτος απο χαπια?


Απο υδατανθρακα τι πηγες εχεις και τι ποσοτητες??Πιστευω ενα συμπληρωμα φυτικων ινων θα σε βοηθουσε.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Σμηερα δε επλυνα καθολου τα φιλετα κοτοπουλο, για να δουμε..


Γιατί το έκανες αυτό ρε συ?

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι θα κερδισω με το πλυσιμο. Τα ψηνω σε grill στους 170-230 βαθμους για 30 λεπτα. Ολα τα μικροβια θα καταστραφουν. Τι να σου κανει το νερο; Ισως να ειναι και χειροτερο, με την ποιοτητα του νερου βρυσης εδω στην Αθηνα..

----------


## hungerstrike

> Απο υδατανθρακα τι πηγες εχεις και τι ποσοτητες??Πιστευω ενα συμπληρωμα φυτικων ινων θα σε βοηθουσε.


50gr Βρωμη στο πρωινο μου και 50γρ ρυζι βρασμενο στο PW και απο κει και περα συνηθως μονο απο σαλατες 150-200γρ σε κα8ε γευμα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Αν και εχει ξαναειπωθει οτι απο τα πιο καθαρα μερη ειναι το ψαρονεφρι για χοιρινο και κιλοτο, στρογγυλο (αν δεν ακνω λαθος) για μοσχαρι, οι τιμες τους συμφερουν? Ή να το ριξω στις χοιρινες  :01. Razz: 

Γιατι 8-10 ευρω/κιλο μου φαινονται πολλα για να βγαλω το χειμωνα. Καμια προταση?

Α και απο κιμα, επιλεγουμε χοιρινο ή μοσχαρισιο?

----------


## rey1989

μέχρι τώρα στο τόστ μου έβαζα ψωμί ολικής/σικάλεως και χθές που πήγα για ψώνια πρόσεξα ότι σε σχέση με αυτό που έπαιρνα , το πολύσπορο της ίδιας μάρκας εχει λιγότερες θερμίδες και περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη και έτσι πήρα το πολύσπορο. Έκανα καλά η όχι ? το πολύσπορο θεωρείτε καλό ?

----------


## arisfwtis

παντα πλενεις τα κρεατα

μπορει να χουν τριχες, αιμα και οτιδηποτε αλλο

δεν ξερεις πριν τα παρεις που ακουμπουσαν

----------


## arisfwtis

> μέχρι τώρα στο τόστ μου έβαζα ψωμί ολικής/σικάλεως και χθές που πήγα για ψώνια πρόσεξα ότι σε σχέση με αυτό που έπαιρνα , το πολύσπορο της ίδιας μάρκας εχει λιγότερες θερμίδες και περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη και έτσι πήρα το πολύσπορο. Έκανα καλά η όχι ? το πολύσπορο θεωρείτε καλό ?


εχει κατι ψωμια σε φετες 

ρεμα λεγονται

αμα τα βρεις ριξτους μια ματια

----------


## rey1989

> εχει κατι ψωμια σε φετες 
> 
> ρεμα λεγονται
> 
> αμα τα βρεις ριξτους μια ματια


δεν τρώω ψωμιά γενικά , απλά ειμαι σε φάση που χάνω (μου έχουν μείνει μερικά κιλά ακόμα) και στην διατροφή μου το μόνο ψωμί που έχω ειναι 2 φέτες στο τόστ.
θα το κοιτάξω πάντως. μηπως ξέρεις απο τί φτιάχνονται ?

----------


## arisfwtis

> δεν τρώω ψωμιά γενικά , απλά ειμαι σε φάση που χάνω (μου έχουν μείνει μερικά κιλά ακόμα) και στην διατροφή μου το μόνο ψωμί που έχω ειναι 2 φέτες στο τόστ.
> θα το κοιτάξω πάντως. μηπως ξέρεις απο τί φτιάχνονται ?


εχει πολλα διαφορετικα 

εγω επαιρνα με βρωμη

ολα ομως ειναι τετοιου στυλ 
εγω το βρηκα στον τομεα που εχει προιοντα για διαβητικους 
οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι συμβαδιζει λιγο πολυ με τα δικα μας θελω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> εχει πολλα διαφορετικα 
> 
> εγω επαιρνα με βρωμη
> 
> ολα ομως ειναι τετοιου στυλ 
> εγω το βρηκα στον τομεα που εχει προιοντα για διαβητικους 
> οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι συμβαδιζει λιγο πολυ με τα δικα μας θελω


ωραία θα το κοιτάξω  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γιατι δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι θα κερδισω με το πλυσιμο. Τα ψηνω σε grill στους 170-230 βαθμους για 30 λεπτα. Ολα τα μικροβια θα καταστραφουν. Τι να σου κανει το νερο; Ισως να ειναι και χειροτερο, με την ποιοτητα του νερου βρυσης εδω στην Αθηνα..


Οταν παίρνεις τα κοτόπουλα από τον κρεοπώλη, δεν έχουν πάνω ένα υγρό ?

----------


## rey1989

> Οταν παίρνεις τα κοτόπουλα από τον κρεοπώλη, δεν έχουν πάνω ένα υγρό ?


πες μου ότι τους βάζουν τίποτα φάρμακα για να μην χαλάνε  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> εχει κατι ψωμια σε φετες 
> 
> ρεμα λεγονται
> 
> αμα τα βρεις ριξτους μια ματια


και που τα βρισκεις αυτα τα καλουδια αν επιτρεπεται?εγω παντως ψυχα ολικης παιρνω.2,9 πρωτεινες 7,9 υδατανθρακα 0,8 λιπαρα στη φετα...

----------


## rey1989

το σίκαλης που έπαιρνα είχε ανα φέτα

62 θερμίδες 
2g πρωτεΐνη
11,8 υδατάνθρακες
0,8 λιπαρά.

απο χθές παίρνω το πολύσπορο ιδιας μάρκας και έχει

58 θερμίδες
2,3g πρωτεΐνη
10g υδατάνθρακες
1g λιπαρά

πιο από τα δύο είναι καλύτερο ? το πολύσπορο λογικά , σωστά? μήπως να το αλλάξω? αν δεν μπορείτε να γράψετε μάρκα , pm πλιζ. :08. Toast: 

(έχω 2 φέτες την ημέρα στην διατροφή μου (στο τοστ).

----------


## average_joe

^^^^
λεπτομερειες που δεν θα σε κανουν να δεις διαφορα πανω σου.




> :
> 
> (έχω 2 φέτες την ημέρα στην διατροφή μου (στο τοστ).


ειδικα σε συνδυασμο με αυτο (την μικρη ποσοτητα).

παντως, αν σου αρεσει να το ψαχνεις αυτο που ποσταρε παραπανω ο @tolis93 διατροφικα ειναι καλυτερο.

p.s. εχε υποψην στα συστατικα να μην αναφερεται ζαχαρη αν την αποφευγεις.

----------


## deluxe

> Οταν παίρνεις τα κοτόπουλα από τον κρεοπώλη, δεν έχουν πάνω ένα υγρό ?


Οχι, τι υγρο εννοεις;;

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Οχι, τι υγρο εννοεις;;


Εσυ από τον κρεοπώλη παίρνεις ολόκληρα κοτόπουλα ή σκέτα φιλέτα?

----------


## Giannistzn

Τα φιλετα εχουν συνηθως πανω ενα κολλωδες διαφανο-κιτρινωπο υγρο. Καλα τα λεει ο καλουτσικος

----------


## deluxe

Σκετα φιλετα παιρνω. Καμμια φορα οντως ειναι λιγο κιτρινωπα. Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο;

----------


## rey1989

μπορεί σας παρακαλώ κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει τι είναι αυτό το κολλωδες διαφανο-κιτρινωπο υγρο  ?  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:

----------


## Txc

Ηλιελαιο μου φαινετε, το χρησημοποιουν και στα εστιατορια στα ωμα φιλετα, πρεπει να εχει σχεση με την συντηρηση του κρεατος...

----------


## Tasos Green

μπορεί να ειναι ενισχυτικά γευσης η συντηρητικά..( για τα συσκευασμένα φιλέτα λέω) με τοσα που εχω ακουσει για το τι βαζουν στα κρεατα και ειδικα στα ψαρια για να διατηρούνται μου φαινεται πλεον φυσιολογικό...

εγω τα παίρνω απο κρεοπωλείο και δεν εχουν τιποτα...

----------


## Giannistzn

> μπορεί να ειναι ενισχυτικά γευσης η συντηρητικά..( για τα συσκευασμένα φιλέτα λέω) με τοσα που εχω ακουσει για το τι βαζουν στα κρεατα και ειδικα στα ψαρια για να διατηρούνται μου φαινεται πλεον φυσιολογικό...
> 
> εγω τα παίρνω απο κρεοπωλείο και δεν εχουν τιποτα...


Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια. Συνηθως καθαριζει το λιπος απο το στηθος μπροστα μου κιολας (και την πετσα εννοωντας)

----------


## rey1989

και εμένα που παίρνω απο κρεοπωλείο δεν έχουν γλίτσες και πήγε αλλού το μυαλό μου, γιαυτό αηδίασα  :02. Puke:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες το απογευμα συνδιαζω αρκετους υδατανθρακες με λιπαρα.δλδ 80 γρ υδατανθρακα με 10-15 γρ λιπαρα.καλα εννοειται κ πρωτεινη 30-40 γρ.ειναι οκ η εχει τπτ επιπτωσεις στυλ τιγκα αποθηκευση λιπους κτλπ?υδατανθρακες δν ειναι ολοι συνθετοι.50-50 ειναι(οι μισοι απο γιαουρτι οι αλλοι μισοι απο μαυρο ψωμι)και τα λιπαρα τιγκα απο ταχινι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες το απογευμα συνδιαζω αρκετους υδατανθρακες με λιπαρα.δλδ 80 γρ υδατανθρακα με 10-15 γρ λιπαρα.καλα εννοειται κ πρωτεινη 30-40 γρ.ειναι οκ η εχει τπτ επιπτωσεις στυλ τιγκα αποθηκευση λιπους κτλπ?υδατανθρακες δν ειναι ολοι συνθετοι.50-50 ειναι(οι μισοι απο γιαουρτι οι αλλοι μισοι απο μαυρο ψωμι)και τα λιπαρα τιγκα απο ταχινι


τι εγινε ρ παιδια σας σκοτωσα?

----------


## DIM.K

παιδες σημερα ακουσα απο μεγαλο ονομα στο χωρο στην Ελλαδα οτι οταν παιρνουμε τα κουακερ με πρωτεινη αν ειναι αυραστα λογο οτι εχουν φυτικες ινες δεσμευουν καποια γραμμαρια πρωτεινης και δεν τα αφηνουν να αποροφηθουν, του ειπα πως τα αλεθω και τα κανω σκονη οταν τα 
βαζω στα ροφηματα μου και μου ειπε πως δεν εχει σημασια παλι δεσμευουν ποσοτητα πρωτεινης.
εχετε ακουσει κατι γι αυτο?

----------


## beefmeup

> εχετε ακουσει κατι γι αυτο?


δεν ισχυει αυτο φιλε απο οπου κ αν το ακουσες.
αλλιως πεπτεται η βρωμη κ αλλιως η πρωτεινη,κ δεν αλληλεπιδρουν οπως σου ειπαν το ενα στο αλλο.

----------


## mcfit

παιδια να ρωτισω και γω κατι

αμα για καποιο λογο δεν προλαβουμε να φαμε ενα γευμα πχ το τριτο , και ερθει η ωρα του τεταρτου, τι κανουμε??

πλακωνομαστε στο φαι ή ταφηνουμε?

----------


## rey1989

> παιδια να ρωτισω και γω κατι
> 
> αμα για καποιο λογο δεν προλαβουμε να φαμε ενα γευμα πχ το τριτο , και ερθει η ωρα του τεταρτου, τι κανουμε??
> 
> πλακωνομαστε στο φαι ή ταφηνουμε?


και γιατί να φας και τα δύο γεύματα μαζί και να μην μετακινήσεις το τελευταίο μια θέση αργότερα (2,5 ωρες πχ , αναλόγως καθε πόσες ώρες τρως)γιατι η διπλή πρωτείνη που θα φας δεν θα απορόφιθεί όλη και θα πάει χαμένη (ο οργανισμός μας έχει όριο απορρόφησης πρωτεΐνης κάθε 2 ώρες νομίζω ) .

εμένα αυτή ειναι η γνώμη μου απο τα λίγα που ξέρω , ας απαντήσει και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος. :08. Toast:

----------


## Txc

> παιδια να ρωτισω και γω κατι
> 
> αμα για καποιο λογο δεν προλαβουμε να φαμε ενα γευμα πχ το τριτο , και ερθει η ωρα του τεταρτου, τι κανουμε??
> 
> πλακωνομαστε στο φαι ή ταφηνουμε?


Χτυπα μια σοκολατα πρωτεινης...
Πουλανε τετοιες σε καταστηματα συμπληρωματων διατροφης...
Περιπου 400 θερμιδες, 30γρ πρωτεινη, 30γρ υδατανθρακα και λιγα λιπαρα πανω κατω η σοκολατα...
Χωρα και στην τσεπη...
Οτι καλυτερο, αν εισαι μακρια απο το σπιτι και πρεπει να κανεις γευμα. Πιες και ενα μπουκαλακι νερο και εισαι αρχοντας...

----------


## Giannistzn

> Χτυπα μια σοκολατα πρωτεινης...
> Πουλανε τετοιες σε καταστηματα συμπληρωματων διατροφης...
> Περιπου 400 θερμιδες, 30γρ πρωτεινη, 30γρ υδατανθρακα και λιγα λιπαρα πανω κατω η σοκολατα...
> Χωρα και στην τσεπη...
> Οτι καλυτερο, αν εισαι μακρια απο το σπιτι και πρεπει να κανεις γευμα. Πιες και ενα μπουκαλακι νερο και εισαι αρχοντας...


Δεν συμφωνω.. Εχουν μεσα ολες πρωτεΐνη σογιας, η οποια δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο, το αντιθετο μαλλον..

----------


## tolis93

ακουσα ενα παρομοιο με τη βρωμη και εγω(τι διαολο επιδιμια εχουμε?αχ μωλις εφτασαν οι πρωτεινες μου!!! ακυρο αλλα οκ) οτι οταν τρωμε πρωτεινη με φρουτα δεν απορροφαται η πρωτεινη.εγω προσωπικα σημερα χτυπησα στο γουγλι φρουτα και αποροφηση πρωτεινης και λεει οτι με γαλακτοκομικα μπορει να συνδιαστει.κ το διαβασα σε 2-3 σαιτ.οσο για τη βρωμη δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει.εγω τη ψοφαω με γαλατα γιαουρτια κ ασπραδια αυγων παντως.τωρα αν μιλαμε για 2-3 γραμμαρια...βασικα παιζει να εξαρταται τη πηγη πρωτεινης.αλλα και παλι μου ακουγεται κουλο. και κατι ακομα για να σας τα πρηξω ετσι να γραψω 12-13 σελιδες.txc να ξερεις πως αυτες οι μπαρες ειναι τιγκα στα προιοντα σογιας και οχι μη γενετικα τροποποιημενα...

----------


## Txc

> Δεν συμφωνω.. Εχουν μεσα ολες πρωτεΐνη σογιας, η οποια δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο, το αντιθετο μαλλον..


Δεν νομιζω...
Θα εκανα ενα λινκ, αλλα θα μου την πουνε...
Ας πουμε, οτι ειναι ετσι...
Και τι να κανουμε τωρα?
Να χασεις γευμα?
Καλυτερο ειναι αυτο ή μηπως να φας κανα σκουπιδι απο εξω του στυλ μπουγατσοτυροπιτα...

----------


## Giannistzn

Για εμενα, ας χασεις ενα γευμα, και αναπληρωσε ποσοτητες στα επομενα 2. Βαλτο μισο και μισο ας πουμε..

----------


## den23

μόλις παρατήρησα πως το βιολογικό φυστικοβούτυρο που χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά εδώ και κάτι μέρες, περιέχει φοινικέλαιο βιολογικής καλλιέργειας... υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο λάδι και πρέπει να ψάξω για εναλλακτική η είναι ok??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> μόλις παρατήρησα πως το βιολογικό φυστικοβούτυρο που χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά εδώ και κάτι μέρες, περιέχει φοινικέλαιο βιολογικής καλλιέργειας... υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο λάδι και πρέπει να ψάξω για εναλλακτική η είναι ok???


νομιζω οτι ειναι ενταξει.νομιζω δε παιρνω κ ορκο απλα δν εχω ακουσει κατι.για μενα ψαξε στο νετ κατι θα βρεις σιγουρα.παντως το φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι περιεργη υποθεση γιαυτο ψαχνε φυστικοβουτηρα με 98% κ πανω φυστικια μεσα.αλλα εχουν κ τρανς...

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν συμφωνω.. Εχουν μεσα ολες πρωτεΐνη σογιας, η οποια δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο, το αντιθετο μαλλον..


Φιλε,η σογια ειναι η μοναδικη φυτικη πρωτεινη με πληρες προφιλ αμινοξεων..τι το κακο εχει?Το θεμα με τις σοκολατες ειναι οτι περιεχουν και πρωτεινη απο κολλαγονο (αν δε κανω λαθος) οπως επισης αρκετη ζαχαρη και υδρογονομενα λιπαρα (trans).

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχουν γινει καποιες ερευνες και εχει αποδειχθει οτι σχετιζεται με τον καρκινο του μαστου στις γυναικες, και αντιστοιχα προβληματα στους ορχεις στους αντρες. Ισως να αφορα μακροχρονια χρηση, δεν ξερω, παντως γενικα ακουγεται αυτο για τις μπαρες πρωτεΐνης, οτι δηλαδη δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη επιλογη.

Απο εκει και περα, αμα σε βολευει, και να φας 2-3 το μηνα δεν πιστευω να εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## NASSER

Φτιάχνουμε σπιτικές μπάρες πρωτεινης και τελειωσαν οι αμφιβολίες  :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

σ αυτον που εγραψε οτι παιρνει για πρωινο 100γρ βρωμη και 80γρ δημητριακα να πω οτι  και η βρωμη δημητριακο ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Irriversible

1)Αν ενα τροφημο, για πραδειγμα το κοτοπουλο, γραφει οτι σε 100γρ προιοντος περιεχει 50γρ πρωτεινης και εγω ψησω 100γρ κοτοπουλου θα εξακολουθει να περιεχει 50γρ πρωτεινης ή υπαρχουν απωλειες?

2)Εχω προβλημα με το να τρωω μεγαλη ποσοτητα τροφης με συνεπεια να μη παιρνω συχνα οση πρωτεινη χρειαζομαι, για παραδειγμα εγω με ενα μπολ γαλα και δημητριακα για πρωινο εχω φουσκωσει και μπορω να ξαναφαω μετα απο 2-3 ωρες και στη διατροφη για bodybuilding τα δημητριακα ειναι ενα μικρο μερος του πρωινου, το ιδιο και στα αλλα γευματα συμβαινει. Τι να κανω?

----------


## average_joe

> 1)Αν ενα τροφημο, για πραδειγμα το κοτοπουλο, γραφει οτι σε 100γρ προιοντος περιεχει 50γρ πρωτεινης και εγω ψησω 100γρ κοτοπουλου θα εξακολουθει να περιεχει 50γρ πρωτεινης ή υπαρχουν απωλειες?
> 
> 2)Εχω προβλημα με το να τρωω μεγαλη ποσοτητα τροφης με συνεπεια να μη παιρνω συχνα οση πρωτεινη χρειαζομαι, για παραδειγμα εγω με ενα μπολ γαλα και δημητριακα για πρωινο εχω φουσκωσει και μπορω να ξαναφαω μετα απο 2-3 ωρες και στη διατροφη για bodybuilding τα δημητριακα ειναι ενα μικρο μερος του πρωινου, το ιδιο και στα αλλα γευματα συμβαινει. Τι να κανω?


1) εξακολουθει.

2) εδω τα να σου πω? οι μονες απαντησεις ειναι να φας περισσοτερο μεχρι να συνηθησεις ή υγρες θερμιδες απο σκονη πρωτεινης.

----------


## Txc

> 1)Αν ενα τροφημο, για πραδειγμα το κοτοπουλο, γραφει οτι σε 100γρ προιοντος περιεχει 50γρ πρωτεινης και εγω ψησω 100γρ κοτοπουλου θα εξακολουθει να περιεχει 50γρ πρωτεινης ή υπαρχουν απωλειες?
> 
> 2)Εχω προβλημα με το να τρωω μεγαλη ποσοτητα τροφης με συνεπεια να μη παιρνω συχνα οση πρωτεινη χρειαζομαι, για παραδειγμα εγω με ενα μπολ γαλα και δημητριακα για πρωινο εχω φουσκωσει και μπορω να ξαναφαω μετα απο 2-3 ωρες και στη διατροφη για bodybuilding τα δημητριακα ειναι ενα μικρο μερος του πρωινου, το ιδιο και στα αλλα γευματα συμβαινει. Τι να κανω?


Παρε συμπληρωμα ορου γαλακτος whey...

----------


## Eddie

> 1) εξακολουθει.


Δηλαδη λες οτι το κοτοπουλο αψητο με ψημμενο στα ιδια γραμμαρια εχει την ιδια πρωτεινη?

----------


## average_joe

^^^
λεω το εξης (υποθετικο σεναριο):
ζυγιζεις 100γρ κοτοπουλο ωμο που εχει 30γρ πρωτεινης.
αυτο το κομματι το ψηνεις και αφου χασει τα νερα του και μαγειρευτει εχει τελικο βαρος 80γρ.
σε αυτα τα 80γρ εχει 30γρ πρωτεινη.

----------


## Eddie

> ^^^
> λεω το εξης (υποθετικο σεναριο):
> ζυγιζεις 100γρ κοτοπουλο ωμο που εχει 30γρ πρωτεινης.
> αυτο το κομματι το ψηνεις και αφου χασει τα νερα του και μαγειρευτει εχει τελικο βαρος 80γρ.
> σε αυτα τα 80γρ εχει 30γρ πρωτεινη.


Mαλλον το υποθετικο σου σεναριο ειναι λαθος.Απ οσο εχω δει,τα μεγαλα site με θερμιδες γραφουν διαφορετικη θρεπτικη αξια αναμεσα σε ωμο και ψημενο.Αλλωστε οι περισσοτεροι λενε να μετραμε τα κρεατα παντα ψημενα (αν και αυτο δε λεει κατι..)

----------


## TheWorst

Εξερταται ... Το στηθος ξερω οτι ΨΗΜΕΝΟ εχει 28+ (28, κατι ηταν) γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.Ωμο εχει 21 ..

----------


## average_joe

> Mαλλον το υποθετικο σου σεναριο ειναι λαθος.Απ οσο εχω δει,τα μεγαλα site με θερμιδες γραφουν διαφορετικη θρεπτικη αξια αναμεσα σε ωμο και ψημενο.Αλλωστε οι περισσοτεροι λενε να μετραμε τα κρεατα παντα ψημενα (αν και αυτο δε λεει κατι..)


το εχω υποψην αυτο που λες.
απλα παντα κατι με χαλαγε στο συγκεκριμενο σεναριο καθως σαν μακροστοιχειο η ποσοτητα της πρωτεινη δεν αλλαζει ακομα και σε φαινομενα οπως μετουσιωση (υψηλες θερμοκρασιες)
κοιτα εδω (και εδω) οι αποψεις διιστανται. δεν μπορω να αποδειξω κατι.
απλα θα στο παω δια της ατοπου και τα συμπερασματα δικα σου.
τσεκαρε 3 λινκς
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4111/2 100 ωμο- 21γρ
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4112/2 100 ψημενο- 27γρ
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/4112/2 85 ψημενο- 23γρ

αν το παμε με τη δικη μου λογικη τα 100γρ ψημενο εχουν μαζεψει οποτε ειναι πανω απο 100γρ ωμο (η πρωτεινη αυτο δειχνει)
επισης τα 85 γρ ψημενο εχουν 23γρ πρωτ το οποιο ειναι περιπου ιση με 100γρ ωμου (21γρ).
αναλογως με τη δικια σου λογικη θα μου κανεις μια παρομοια αναλυση που θα συμφωνει με αυτα που λες.

Αλλα... ξερεις κατι???

ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν εχει σημασια. εμαθες με τον ενα τροπο εγω με τον αλλο. το θεμα ειναι οτι το σωμα σου αναπτυσσεται και παρομοια θα πω για το δικο μου.
οι διαφορες καποια γρ. πραγματικα θα ηθελα να μου απαντηθει αυτο αλλα
so what???

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

Ε οχι και so what,γιατι αν ισχυει η δικη σου εκδοχη θα με γλυτωσεις απο πολλα χρηματα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καθε μεσημερι το κοτοπουλο 340γρ μετα το γκριλ γινεται 200γρ..οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι με τη λογικη σου καταναλωνω 23-24γρ πρωτεινη επιπλεον σε καθε γευμα κοτας.

----------


## average_joe

μιας και εισαι λεουρας εδω μεσα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: , σου προτεινω να ρωτησεις καποιο απο τα παιδια που εχεις παρε δωσε να το δει να μας δωσουν πιο εμπεριστατωμενη απαντηση.
θα την δω αυριο!!!

----------


## Bodybuilder_44

Γεια σας,Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας για τη διατροφη μου και αν πρεπει να μειωσω θερμιδες ή αυξησω.λοιπον ειμαι 1.95 και 95 κιλα 19 χρονων.Χρειαζομαι ογκο αλλα επειδη ειμαι καπως χαλαρος δεν θελω να παρω πολυ λιπος.

Πρωινο  8:00
4-5 φρυγανιες με μελι
3 ποτηρια γαλα
1 scoop πρωτεινη

Δεκατιανο 11:00
1γιαουρτι
1-2 ποτηρια γαλα

Μεσημεριανο 2:00
Βασικα οτι ψησει η μανα μου απλα διαλεγω μεριδες με προτεινη σε καθε φαγητο και μειωνω τους υδατανθρακες 
1 scoop πρωτεινη

Πριν την προπονηση 5:00
1Γιαουρτι ή 1 ποτηρι γαλα
1φετα του τοστ με μελι

Προπονηση 6:00-7:00

Μετα προπονηση 7:00 
3-4 Ποτηρια γαλα
4-5 φρυγανιες με μελι
1 γιαουρτι
1 scoop πρωτεινη
Βασικα αυτο το γευμα το συζητησα με ενα φιλο μου και μου προτεινε να βγαλω το μελι και το γαλα και να βαλω κρεας πχ.μοσχαρισιο ι ψαρι

Βραδυνο 10:00
1-2 Τοστ τυρι,γαλοπουλα,ντοματα
1 Τονο σε νερο

Ευχαριστω θα εκτιμουσα τις προτασεις σας και της παρατειρησεις σας.

----------


## TheWorst

Πολυ γαλα,πολυ μελι,πολυ φριγανια , ψωμι στις 10 το βραδυ , μελι πριν απο προπονηση , πλακα κανεις ωρε ?  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Shoot:  :08. Shoot:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## Bodybuilder_44

Δηλαδη τι λες να βγαλω και να βαλω;;;

----------


## TheWorst

Το πολυ το γαλα, το μελι πριν τη προπονηση και το πρωι , τις φριγανιες το πρωϊ,τον τονο πριν το υπνο,σαμπως δεν εχει τι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Bodybuilder_44

Δηλαδη καλυτερα θα ηταν ετσι;


Πρωινο 8:00
1-2 φρυγανιες με μελι
2 ποτηρια γαλα
1 scoop πρωτεινη


Δεκατιανο 11:00
1γιαουρτι
1τοστ ντοματα,γαλοπουλα,τυρι

Μεσημεριανο 2:00
Βασικα οτι ψησει η μανα μου απλα διαλεγω μεριδες με προτεινη σε καθε φαγητο και μειωνω τους υδατανθρακες 
1 scoop πρωτεινη

Πριν την προπονηση 5:00
1Γιαουρτι η να βαλω μια μπανανα;

Προπονηση 6:00-7:00

Μετα προπονηση 7:00 
1 τονος σε νερο
3 αυγα βραστα 
1 scoop πρωτεινη

Βραδυνο 10:00
Βραδυνο θα μπορουσα να βαλω τι ομως;; παλι γαλα;

----------


## Txc

Γιατι να βγαλει το τονο πριν τον υπνο?
Που ειναι ο υδατανθρακας μεταπροπονητικα?
Κρατα και τα 2 πριν την προπονηση και για μενα το γαλα ειναι μια χαρα και για μετα την προπονα, γιατι εχει αναβολικες και αντικαταβολικες ιδιοτητες. Η καζεινη του γαλακτος εχει διαφορετικο χρονο απορροφησης απο την whey και δεν επηρεαζει την ταχυτητα απορροφησης. Τα λιπαρα και οι φυτικες ινες επηρεαζουν την απορροφηση της whey και οχι η καζεινη...

----------


## tolis93

παιδια συγνωμη  π διακοπτω αλλα επειδη το ποστ ειναι για διαφορες γενικες ερωτησεις μηπως το παλικαρι θα ηταν καλυτερα να ανοιξει ενα ποστ με τη διατροφη του?εδω θα χαθουν...παντως ρ φιλε.με τον γουινι κ με τον σβατζενεκερ ψαξτο καποια συγγενεια θα την εχεις(μελι-γαλα)

----------


## beefmeup

> Δηλαδη καλυτερα θα ηταν ετσι;
> 
> 
> Πρωινο 8:00
> 1-2 φρυγανιες με μελι
> 2 ποτηρια γαλα
> 1 scoop πρωτεινη
> 
> 
> ...


ναι φιλε,κανε ολο το προγραμμα μια αντιγραφη στην ενοτητα της διατροφης,σαν νεο θεμα για να την δουμε ολοι μαζι..εδω καπου θα χαθει.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Παρακαλω εχετε καποιο αρθρο που να δω συγκεντρωμενα συνταγες για "σπιτικα συμπληρωματα", π.χ. μπαρες πρωτεινης συνταγη του tolis93 και αλλα. (μια ιδεα μου ειναι να φτιαξω το δικο μου ροφημα πρωτεινης (αν πινετε βεβαια) με σπιτικα υλικα, για το σχολειο)
Μπορειτε να μου δωσετε λινκ απο φορουμ ή απο αλλου?
Μηπως να ανοιξω θεμα?

----------


## AntwnhsSs

> Παρακαλω εχετε καποιο αρθρο που να δω συγκεντρωμενα συνταγες για "σπιτικα συμπληρωματα", π.χ. μπαρες πρωτεινης συνταγη του tolis93 και αλλα. (μια ιδεα μου ειναι να φτιαξω το δικο μου ροφημα πρωτεινης (αν πινετε βεβαια) με σπιτικα υλικα, για το σχολειο)
> Μπορειτε να μου δωσετε λινκ απο φορουμ ή απο αλλου?
> Μηπως να ανοιξω θεμα?


δεν ξέρω άμα ζητάς κάτι τέτοιο αλλα ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα λιγάκι  :01. Smile:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Ναι μονο που δεν θα μπορω να εχω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης, αλλιως δεν θα ζητουσα κατι τετοιο.
Με μια γρηγορη ματια στο διαδικτυο, το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι δεν υοαρχουν και πολλες επιλογες. Ας πουμε, νταξει το γαλα, λιγο τα αυγα, βρωμη, αλλα τι να βαλεις αλλο μεσα για ενα πληρες ροφημα πρωτεινης? (κατι που οι εταιρειες σιγουρα δεν θελουν να μαθεις :01. Mr. Green: )
Ενα αλλο τρελο ειναι κοτοπουλο στο μπλεντερ μεχρι να γινει χυμος...και μετα το πινεις..... Δεν νομιζω να κανω κατι τετοιο...
Ευχαριστω πολυ ομως!
Αλλη ιδεα?
Να ανοιξω θεμα?

----------


## tyler_durden

καθε τι που χει σχεση με τη μαγειρικη μου φερνει αλλεργια..
η κατασταση ηταν τοσο τραγικη που μια περιοδο μεχρι και το φιλετο κοτο το παιρνα ετοιμο απο τη ψησταρια της γειτονιας μου :01. Mr. Green: 
για αυτο το λογο μηπως ξερει καποιος αν μπορω να βρω ΕΤΟΙΜΑ πιτακια βρωμης;;
σε καποιο σουπερ;;σε κανεναν φουρνο;;
ΔΕ με ενδιαφερει η τιμη,αρκει να βρω.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Txc

> καθε τι που χει σχεση με τη μαγειρικη μου φερνει αλλεργια..
> η κατασταση ηταν τοσο τραγικη που μια περιοδο μεχρι και το φιλετο κοτο το παιρνα ετοιμο απο τη ψησταρια της γειτονιας μου
> για αυτο το λογο μηπως ξερει καποιος αν μπορω να βρω ΕΤΟΙΜΑ πιτακια βρωμης;;
> σε καποιο σουπερ;;σε κανεναν φουρνο;;
> ΔΕ με ενδιαφερει η τιμη,αρκει να βρω..


και γιατι αυτο ειναι τραγικο?
εγω το κανω καθε μερα αυτο, μη σου πω και 2 φορες την ημερα τρωω φιλετα απο ψητοπωλεια...
ποιοτικα ειναι μια χαρα, γιατι ξερω απο που τρωω...
οικονομικα για αλλους ισως να μην ειναι μια χαρα, για μενα δεν υφιστατε το οικονομικο θεμα...
Ουτε εγω μαγειρευω, βαριεμε να μπω σε αυτη την διαδικασια, ουτε πιατα θελω να πλενω, ουτε κατσαρολες, ουτε τπτ...
Ερχετε η μανα μου και τα κανει αυτα...
Πιτακι βρωμης το κοβω χλωμο να βρεις απο φουρνο...
Φαε κατι αλλο, καμια φετα ολικης...

----------


## Giannistzn

> καθε τι που χει σχεση με τη μαγειρικη μου φερνει αλλεργια..
> η κατασταση ηταν τοσο τραγικη που μια περιοδο μεχρι και το φιλετο κοτο το παιρνα ετοιμο απο τη ψησταρια της γειτονιας μου
> για αυτο το λογο μηπως ξερει καποιος αν μπορω να βρω ΕΤΟΙΜΑ πιτακια βρωμης;;
> σε καποιο σουπερ;;σε κανεναν φουρνο;;
> ΔΕ με ενδιαφερει η τιμη,αρκει να βρω..


Δυσκολο μου φαινεται να βρεις.. Ειδικα με τον τροπο που τα φτιαχνουμε. Αλλα δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο ρε συ.

Αυγο - κουακερ - αντικολλητικο και τελος τα εφτιαξες..

----------


## aepiskeptis

επειδη το βλεπω να γινεται τρεντ το πιτακι

ειναι καλη ιδεα

Α. να μην σπατε τους κροκους οταν τους μαγειρευετε

Β. να μην "τηγανιζετε"-ψηνετε κατ αυτον τον τροπο τα αυγα

----------


## tolis93

> επειδη το βλεπω να γινεται τρεντ το πιτακι
> 
> ειναι καλη ιδεα
> 
> Α. να μην σπατε τους κροκους οταν τους μαγειρευετε
> 
> Β. να μην "τηγανιζετε"-ψηνετε κατ αυτον τον τροπο τα αυγα


γιατι αν σπασει ο κροκος τι γινεται?κανει πιο καλο μειγμα.κ τι παθαινουν τα αυγα αν ψηθουν σε αντικολλητικο?

----------


## aepiskeptis

δε θα σου πω. πρεπει να το ψαξεις μονος σου φιλε μου


παντως η απαντηση "κανει πιο καλο το μειγμα" μου εφτιαξε τη νυχτα θα κοιμηθω πιο ομορφα

----------


## TheMaster

Παιδια εγω που τρωω και σαντουιτς με κοτοπουλο που περνω στο σχολειο να το κανω με ψωμι ολικις η με ασπρο κανονικο?

----------


## tolis93

> δε θα σου πω. πρεπει να το ψαξεις μονος σου φιλε μου
> 
> 
> παντως η απαντηση "κανει πιο καλο το μειγμα" μου εφτιαξε τη νυχτα θα κοιμηθω πιο ομορφα


για τη πιτα εννοουσα.οκ θα ψαξω στα αδυτα των αυγων.καλο σου κ ομορφο βραδυ τοτε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

στα αδυτα των αυγων και της χοληστερινης το βρηκες


ευχαριστω καλο βραδυ και σε σενα

----------


## tolis93

> στα αδυτα των αυγων και της χοληστερινης το βρηκες
> 
> 
> ευχαριστω καλο βραδυ και σε σενα


για τη χολιστερινη μου νομιζω θα αργησω να ανυσηχω ακομα..

----------


## aepiskeptis

ναι εεε

εσυ ξερεις

κοιτα οταν ανησυχησεις μη χρειαζεσαι μαλακοφαρμακα


ο χοληστερινη εκκρινεται απτο συκωτι, επισης η χοληστερινη ειναι η πρωτη υλη για πολλες ορμονες

ψαξε απο ποιον αδενα ρυθμιζεται και με ποια διαδικασια 

αλλου ειναι το προβλημα, αλλα αφου δεν ανησυχεις αστο δεν πειραζει

----------


## TheWorst

Δε θα σε πειραξει η χολεστερινη στα αυγα , πολυ περισσοτερο μαλλον θα σε πειραξει το ασπρο ψωμι , οι πατατες , τα ρυζια κτλ

----------


## arisfwtis

γιατι να τον πειραξει το ρυζι , η πατατα και το ψωμι?

----------


## TheWorst

Λεω .. Για την χολ. που λεει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> επειδη το βλεπω να γινεται τρεντ το πιτακι
> 
> ειναι καλη ιδεα
> 
> Α. να μην σπατε τους κροκους οταν τους μαγειρευετε
> 
> Β. να μην "τηγανιζετε"-ψηνετε κατ αυτον τον τροπο τα αυγα


Η μετουσίωση των πρωτεινών σε απασχολεί ή κάτι άλλο?




> Δε θα σε πειραξει η χολεστερινη στα αυγα , πολυ περισσοτερο μαλλον θα σε πειραξει το ασπρο ψωμι , οι πατατες , τα ρυζια κτλ


Ορίστε?

----------


## TheWorst

Νομιζω δε μπορεσα να εκφραστω καλα..

Εννοω οτι μονα τους τα αυγα δε συντελουν στην αυξηση της χοληστερινης,αλλα συνοδευομενα απο αυτα (ρυζια , πατατα κτλ) 
Δηλαδη ο συνδυασμος τροφων με κορεσμενα λιπαρα και χοληστερινη και υδατανθρακων υψηλου ΓΔ (σαν το ασπρο ρυζι ,το ασπρο ψωμι κτλ) ευνοουν την αποθηκευση λιπους και απο κει την αυξηση της χοληστερινης. Δηλαδη σε συμπερασμα πρεπει να αποφευγονται κορεσμενα λιπαρα σε συνδυασμο με βομβες ινσουλινης .

Αυτα συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει , οποιος συμφωνει , συμφωνει , οποιος δε , σεβαστη η γνωμη του.

----------


## mcfit

μια αποριουλα ακομα και απο μενα..

επειδη το cottage δεν το τρωω, βρηκα ενα κασερι με 10% λιπαρα, ειμαι ενταξει εμα τρωω 2 φετες στο 2ο γευμα μαζι με γαλοπουλα και ψωμι ή ειναι πολλα τα λιπαρα που εχει??

----------


## ελμερ

> μια αποριουλα ακομα και απο μενα..
> 
> επειδη το cottage δεν το τρωω, βρηκα ενα κασερι με 10% λιπαρα, ειμαι ενταξει εμα τρωω 2 φετες στο 2ο γευμα μαζι με γαλοπουλα και ψωμι ή ειναι πολλα τα λιπαρα που εχει??


δες και ποσες πρωτεινες εχει αυτο το κασερι που εχεις βρει...πολλα εχουν 30 με 32 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης στα 100 καποια αρκετα λιγοτερα....για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες υπαρχουν παιδια που ξερουν πιο πολλα απο διατροφη απο μενα.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Gianna

Αν πρόκειται πάντως για το Τρικαλινό 10% είχα βρει ότι μια φέτα έχει 10γρ. πρωτείνης και 70 θερμίδες. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και από το πόσο χοντρή την κόβουν τη φέτα. 

Άσχετο: Χτύπησα πριν καμιά ώρα 250 γρ. γιαούρτι 0% αναμειγμένο με ένα κεσεδάκι ζελέ φράουλα Sweet & Balance που είναι για διαβητικούς με χαμηλό ΓΔ (40 θερμίδες - γρ. υδατ.) και καμιά 10αριά αμύγδαλα. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  Ε, το χα ταράξει στο γιαούρτι - φρούτα, οπότε να κάνουμε και καμιά αλλαγή!!

----------


## Tasos Green

> μια αποριουλα ακομα και απο μενα..
> 
> επειδη το cottage δεν το τρωω, βρηκα ενα κασερι με 10% λιπαρα, ειμαι ενταξει εμα τρωω 2 φετες στο 2ο γευμα μαζι με γαλοπουλα και ψωμι ή ειναι πολλα τα λιπαρα που εχει??


καλυτερα δοκίμασε τοτε στραγγιστό γιαουρτι 2%... εχουν ολα πανω κατω 16 γρ πρωτεινη το κεσεδάκι (200 gr)

----------


## exkaliber

κονσερβα τονο προτιμαται σε νερο ή σε ηλιελαιο?
ή δεν εχει σημασια?

----------


## Devil

> κονσερβα τονο προτιμαται σε νερο ή σε ηλιελαιο?
> ή δεν εχει σημασια?


σε νερο...

----------


## TheWorst

> σε νερο...


Παντα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> ναι εεε
> 
> εσυ ξερεις
> 
> κοιτα οταν ανησυχησεις μη χρειαζεσαι μαλακοφαρμακα
> 
> 
> ο χοληστερινη εκκρινεται απτο συκωτι, επισης η χοληστερινη ειναι η πρωτη υλη για πολλες ορμονες
> 
> ...


 ε ρε φιλε ταγμενος εισαι κ δν λες που ειναι το προβλημα?σε απειλουν τπτ τρομοκρατες?

----------


## exkaliber

> σε νερο...


σε ηλιελαιο εχει καλυτερη γευση και λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη  :01. Unsure:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Η μετουσίωση των πρωτεινών σε απασχολεί ή κάτι άλλο?


γιατι να με αποσχολει η προβολη της πρωτεινης απο 3D σε 1D  :01. Unsure: 

απ οσο μπορω να κατανοησω, χωρις βεβαια να εχω τις επαρκη παιδεια διατροφολοτετοιο, δεν κανει καποια αλλαγη στη συσταση της πρωτεινης.

----------


## Giannistzn

Το βουτυρο (σαν πηγη λιπαρων) το χρησιμοποιουμε ή προτιμουμε λαδι? 

Δεν τηγανιζω, προσθετω μετα στο φαγητο λαδι απλα για να σπαει η ρουτινα το βουτυρο ειναι καλη επιλογη ή το αποφευγουμε?

----------


## tolis93

> Το βουτυρο (σαν πηγη λιπαρων) το χρησιμοποιουμε ή προτιμουμε λαδι? 
> 
> Δεν τηγανιζω, προσθετω μετα στο φαγητο λαδι απλα για να σπαει η ρουτινα το βουτυρο ειναι καλη επιλογη ή το αποφευγουμε?


το σκεφτομουν κ εγω αυτο γιατι μπανιζα το βιταμ με γιαουρτι χτες απλα στα 10 γρ μωλις π δν ξερω ποσο ειναι παντως ουτε κουταλακι του γλυκου ουτε της σουπας πρεπει να ναι εχει πολυ πραμα....5-6 γραμμαρια λιπαρα νμζω.παντως αντι για ελαιολαδο το προτυμω δε μαρεσει το λαδι.αλλα δε το καταναλωνω γιατι εχω την ιδια αποροια

----------


## den23

τι γνώμη έχετε για μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως στο μεσημεριανό γεύμα αντί για ρύζι η πατάτα???

----------


## tolis93

> τι γνώμη έχετε για μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως στο μεσημεριανό γεύμα αντί για ρύζι η πατάτα???


αν τα παιζεις εναλλαξ ειναι αρκετα καλη επιλογη για μενα.ασχετα π παιζω μονο ζυμαρικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## den23

> αν τα παιζεις εναλλαξ ειναι αρκετα καλη επιλογη για μενα.ασχετα π παιζω μονο ζυμαρικα


εναλλάξ μια μέρα πατάτα μια μέρα μακαρόνι ολικής.. το ρύζι δεν το μπορώ...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Το βουτυρο (σαν πηγη λιπαρων) το χρησιμοποιουμε ή προτιμουμε λαδι? 
> 
> Δεν τηγανιζω, προσθετω μετα στο φαγητο λαδι απλα για να σπαει η ρουτινα το βουτυρο ειναι καλη επιλογη ή το αποφευγουμε?


Το βουτυρο ειναι πολυ κακη επιλογη φιλος.




> τι γνώμη έχετε για μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως στο μεσημεριανό γεύμα αντί για ρύζι η πατάτα???


Να εχεις στα γευματα σου εναλακτηκες λυσεις για να μην τα βαριεσαι ευκολα,
Οχι μονο στο μεσημεριανο σου σε οποιοδηποτε γευμα μπορεις να εχεις μακαρονια ολικης.

----------


## George1993

σε περίοδο όγκου ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες μας αντί για γιαούρτι το βράδυ θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε 2-3 ποτήρια γάλα?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> σε περίοδο όγκου ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες μας αντί για γιαούρτι το βράδυ θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε 2-3 ποτήρια γάλα?


Τουμπανο θα γινει η κοιλια σου ρε συ με τοσο γαλα

----------


## George1993

> Τουμπανο θα γινει η κοιλια σου ρε συ με τοσο γαλα


απλώς έχω βαρεθεί το γιαούρτι...
ενώ το γάλα μου αρέσει και κατεβαίνει και εύκολα...
το τουμπάνιασμα δεν θα είναι προσωρινό?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> απλώς έχω βαρεθεί το γιαούρτι...
> ενώ το γάλα μου αρέσει και κατεβαίνει και εύκολα...
> το τουμπάνιασμα δεν θα είναι προσωρινό?


Αν δεν φουσκωσει η κοιλια σου πιες οσο θες,
Δεν θα ειναι μονιμο το φουσκωμα αλλα καλο ειναι να μην κοιμηθεις φουσκωμενος.

----------


## RAMBO

και εννοειται πρασινο γαλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## George1993

> Αν δεν φουσκωσει η κοιλια σου πιες οσο θες,
> Δεν θα ειναι μονιμο το φουσκωμα αλλα καλο ειναι να μην κοιμηθεις φουσκωμενος.


έγινε θα το δοκιμάσω.....


rambo εννοείται πράσινο γάλα
μη κάνουμε μισές δουλειές...    :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

Τι πρασινο γαλα ρε παιδια ?? χαχαα Εννοειται αυτο 1.5% ? Εγω πινω συνηθως 3.5% και σπανια 1.5% και παλια επεινα 1 λιτρο προ-υπνου αχχα .. Αλλα εχει πολυ λακτοζη .. Τωρα κοτατζ + τυρι + ξυροκαρπια ..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Txc

Εγω πινω το μοβ γαλα...
3 ποτηρια γαλα πριν τον υπνο ειναι 36γρ υδατανθρακα...
Θα ελεγα να αραξεις στο γιαουρτακι ή αντε σε κανα cottage...

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω πινω το μοβ γαλα...
> 3 ποτηρια γαλα πριν τον υπνο ειναι 36γρ υδατανθρακα...
> Θα ελεγα να αραξεις στο γιαουρτακι ή αντε σε κανα cottage...


ε σε ογκο ειναι το παλικαρι αν τα περιορισει απο καπου αλλου μια χαρα κουτα του ρχεται...παντως το γαλα ζεστο με μια κουταλιτσα ταχινι ειναι για να (τα)χινι

----------


## Gianna

Και ξυνόγαλο ωραίο είναι τώρα που κάνει ζέστη!!! (Αν μάλιστα του πετάξεις και ένα σκουπ iso 100 dymatize μπανάνα μέσα :01. Razz: )

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Τωρα κοτατζ + τυρι + ξυροκαρπια ..


Το +τυρι τι εννοεις ρε συ, τι τυρι;

----------


## Galthazar

Γιατι τοση αρνητικοτητα για το γαλα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γιατι τοση αρνητικοτητα για το γαλα?


Εγω προσωπικα ειμαι φαν του γιαουρτιου  :01. Smile: 

Επειδη εχει περισσοτερη λακτοζη το γαλα,
Γι αυτο τρωμε γιαουρτακι.

----------


## vaggos@

παιδια την γνωμη σας για αυτη την διατροφη ογκου                      
1.  (70γ.βρωμη+400γαλα+1μηλο πρασινο+1κ.γφιστικοβουτυρο
2. (1 σαντουιτσ με τονο μαρουλι 1κ.σ ελαιολαδο +1 χυμο πορτοκαλι
3. (150γρ κιμα απαχο +200γρ πατατα βραστη +σαλατα +1κ.σ ελαιολαδο +1φετα ψωμι ολικησ
4. (πριν προπονηση 1 μπανανα +1ποτηρι γαλα
5. (μετα 30γρ πρωτεινη +2μπανανες +λ1κ.γ μελι
6.(1 στηθος κοτοπολο με σαλατα + 60γρ πατατα βραστη +1 φετα ψωμι ολικης
7.(1γιαουρτι 2%+25αμυγδαλα

----------


## TheWorst

> Το +τυρι τι εννοεις ρε συ, τι τυρι;


Βασικα εδω περα ενα olympus , εχει 23 λιπαρα και 16,5 πρωτεινη 0 υ/ες !  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αλλα αν εχεις κανα γνωστο τπτ .. Το σπιτικο τυρι απτην αγελαδα ειναι το καλυτερο κατα την αποψη μου  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Txc

> Βασικα εδω περα ενα olympus , εχει 23 λιπαρα και 16,5 πρωτεινη 0 υ/ες ! 
> 
> Αλλα αν εχεις κανα γνωστο τπτ .. Το σπιτικο τυρι απτην αγελαδα ειναι το καλυτερο κατα την αποψη μου


Τσιμπα κανα Less της Μεβγαλ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Βασικα εδω περα *ενα olympus , εχει 23 λιπαρα και 16,5 πρωτεινη 0 υ/ες !* 
> 
> Αλλα αν εχεις κανα γνωστο τπτ .. Το σπιτικο τυρι απτην αγελαδα ειναι το καλυτερο κατα την αποψη μου


Δηλαδη αυτό το έχεις στο βραδυνό σου? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Βεβαια και το εχω στο βραδυνο μου.. Πειραζει τπτ ? Πρωτεινη εχει , καλα λιπαρα και μπορω να φαω και το κοτατζ χωρις να ξερασω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Βεβαια και το εχω στο βραδυνο μου.. Πειραζει τπτ ? Πρωτεινη εχει , καλα λιπαρα και μπορω να φαω και το κοτατζ χωρις να ξερασω


Τι να πω, εσύ ξέρεις  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Τωρα με φανταζεσαι πως τρωω 5 κιλα με τη μια , ε ?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## aqua_bill

Ηθελα να παραθεσω διαθρεπτικες αξιες που μου εκαναν εντυπωση:

σιμιγδαλι ανα 100g 
             ενεργεια 352kcal
             πρωτεινες 12,7g
             Υδατανδρακας 72,8 g
             Λιπαρα    1,1g

βλεπω πολυ υδατανθρακα. Τι ειδους ειναι?θα μπορουσαμε να τον βαλουμε στη διατροφη μας/(μην πει κανεις σχετικη κοτσανα περι γαλακτομπουρεκου)


ζελε γιωτης ανα 100g
                αν θυμαμαι καλα 9 θερμιδες και 64g πρωτεινη! πολυ ψηλα δν ειναι???μπορει να μπιε στη διατροφη μας?αποροφαται?

----------


## tolis93

> Ηθελα να παραθεσω διαθρεπτικες αξιες που μου εκαναν εντυπωση:
> 
> σιμιγδαλι ανα 100g 
>              ενεργεια 352kcal
>              πρωτεινες 12,7g
>              Υδατανδρακας 72,8 g
>              Λιπαρα    1,1g
> 
> βλεπω πολυ υδατανθρακα. Τι ειδους ειναι?θα μπορουσαμε να τον βαλουμε στη διατροφη μας/(μην πει κανεις σχετικη κοτσανα περι γαλακτομπουρεκου)
> ...


για σημιγδαλι δεν εχω ιδεα.για το ζελε την εχω ψαξει τη δουλεια κ εννοει 100 γρ σκονης.δλδ...7-8 φακελακια μιλαμε για πολυ μπωλακι και πολυυυυ μα πολυυυ μασα.κ δε συμφερει γιατι σ παει 1 ευρω περιπου επι 7 η επι 8 ε 7-8 ευρω...στη καλυτερη...αλλα για να το τρως ειν πολυ καλο

----------


## tolis93

2 ερωτησεις.
1 κ κυριοτερη κ μ κανε εντυπωση.διαβασα σε γνωστο περιοδικο αθλητικο εννοω οτι συνδιασμος γευματος υψιλου σε υδατανθρακες κ λιπαρα σε συνδιασμο με τη καφεινη αυξανει το ζαχαρο στο αιμα εως κ για τις επομενες 8 ωρες.στο νετ δε βρηκα κατι.γνωριζει κανενας τπτ?
και κατι ακομα.βρηκα ενα σιροπι σοκολατας με γλυκαντικα.σε πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα σε περιοδο ογκου παιζει να βαλουμε εννοω ειναι οκ επιτρεπτο μεχρι 1 κουταλια σουπας τη μερα?(30 θερμιδες βγαζει) η για πεταμα?δε την αγορασα ακομα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aqua_bill

> για σημιγδαλι δεν εχω ιδεα.για το ζελε την εχω ψαξει τη δουλεια κ εννοει 100 γρ σκονης.δλδ...7-8 φακελακια μιλαμε για πολυ μπωλακι και πολυυυυ μα πολυυυ μασα.κ δε συμφερει γιατι σ παει 1 ευρω περιπου επι 7 η επι 8 ε 7-8 ευρω...στη καλυτερη...αλλα για να το τρως ειν πολυ καλο


 μα δε χρειαζομαι 64g στο γευμα μονο απο αυτο. και λιγοτερο μου αρκει.το θεμα ειναι τι ακριβως τρωω απο αυτο το πραγμα και αν ειναι αφομοιωσιμο

----------


## tolis93

> μα δε χρειαζομαι 64g στο γευμα μονο απο αυτο. και λιγοτερο μου αρκει.το θεμα ειναι τι ακριβως τρωω απο αυτο το πραγμα και αν ειναι αφομοιωσιμο


αφομοιωνεται κανονικοτατα πρωτεινη μοσχαριου ειναι...μη ρωτησεις περεταιρω δε θα το αγγιζεις το ζελε μετα αν μαθεις απο που ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Τωρα με φανταζεσαι πως τρωω 5 κιλα με τη μια , ε ?


Δεν ειπα αυτο ρε συ,
ο συνδιασμος σου εμενα προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει.

----------


## TheWorst

> Δεν ειπα αυτο ρε συ,
> ο συνδιασμος σου εμενα προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει.


Πες τι να βαλω ? Τι να αφαιρεσω τοτε ?

----------


## mcfit

παιδες γιαουτρακια με φρουτα τρωμε???

0,2% λιπαρα
6,4% πρωτεινες
!3,6% υδατανθρακες(ολα ζαχαρη λεει)

τι λετε??

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδες γιαουτρακια με φρουτα τρωμε???
> 
> 0,2% λιπαρα
> 6,4% πρωτεινες
> !3,6% υδατανθρακες(ολα ζαχαρη λεει)
> 
> τι λετε??


Ειχε ξανασυζητηθει νομιζω μια περιοδο. Καλυτερα αν θες οπωσδηποτε να το φας το πρωι. Αλλα για πριν τον υπνο καλυτερα απλο.

----------


## Txc

> παιδες γιαουτρακια με φρουτα τρωμε???
> 
> 0,2% λιπαρα
> 6,4% πρωτεινες
> !3,6% υδατανθρακες(ολα ζαχαρη λεει)
> 
> τι λετε??


Καλυτερα να το αποφυγεις...
Αν τωρα σου αρεσει υπερβολικα και θελεις να το εχεις στο διατροφικο σου πλανο, εγω θα το εβαζα καπακι μετα την προπονηση σαν post workout snack...
Ζαχαρη = απλος υδατανθρακας...
Απλο υδατανθρακα θελεις μονο στο πρωτο σoυ γευμα post workout...

----------


## ginus

> Καλυτερα να το αποφυγεις...
> Αν τωρα σου αρεσει υπερβολικα και θελεις να το εχεις στο διατροφικο σου πλανο, εγω θα το εβαζα καπακι μετα την προπονηση σαν post workout snack...


εαν εριχνε και ενα σκουπ μεσα πρωτεινης κατι καναμε...

----------


## Txc

> εαν εριχνε και ενα σκουπ μεσα πρωτεινης κατι καναμε...


+1 απλα ορισμενοι φοβουντε τα συμπληρωματα, οποτε αν δεν εχεις whey, καλο ειναι και αυτο με καμια μπανανα και στο καπακι κανεις πληρες στερεο γευμα...

----------


## TheWorst

Ειτε τα φοβουνται , ειτε τους χτυπα η οικονομικη κριση και δεν εχουν φρανγκα .. Σορρι ρε φιλε .. Αλλα που να βρουμε και για καζεινη , whey , να παρουμε και αμινο / γλουταμινη κτλ κτλ Αυτα καθε μηνα αρκετα επιβαρυνουν  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ginus

> Ειτε τα φοβουνται , ειτε τους χτυπα η οικονομικη κριση και δεν εχουν φρανγκα .. Σορρι ρε φιλε .. Αλλα που να βρουμε και για καζεινη , whey , να παρουμε και αμινο / γλουταμινη κτλ κτλ Αυτα καθε μηνα αρκετα επιβαρυνουν


ποιος μιλησε για καζεινη...εγω μονο whey εχω πχ..και το βραδυ την τρωω με γιαουρτακι και εχουμε και καλυτερη αποροφηση...δες ποσο κανει ενα κοτοπουλο και ποσα γραμ πρωτεινης σου δινει και βαλτα κατω...

----------


## Txc

> Ειτε τα φοβουνται , ειτε τους χτυπα η οικονομικη κριση και δεν εχουν φρανγκα .. Σορρι ρε φιλε .. Αλλα που να βρουμε και για καζεινη , whey , να παρουμε και αμινο / γλουταμινη κτλ κτλ Αυτα καθε μηνα αρκετα επιβαρυνουν


+1 εχεις δικιο...

και εγω εχω κοψει την whey και γενικα καπποια συμπληρωματα με εξαιρεση την πολυβιταμινη και το fish oil, αλλα οχι λογω οικονομικης κρισης...

----------


## mcfit

ok ευχαριστω,

και μια off topic ερωτηση.υπαρχει καποιο thread αντιστοιχο με αυτο με γενικες ερωτησεις προπονησης????

----------


## ginus

> ok ευχαριστω,
> 
> και μια off topic ερωτηση.υπαρχει καποιο thread αντιστοιχο με αυτο με γενικες ερωτησεις προπονησης????


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Giannistzn

Πηγα σημερα σουπερμαρκετ και ειχε προσφορα κατι τορτελινι και ειπα να παρω να δοκιμασω 1 φορα.

Για πειτε καμια γνωμη 

θερμιδες ανα 100γρ --> 403kcal
πρωτεΐνες --> 15γρ
υδατανθρακες --> 65,1 (σακχαρα 1,3)
λιπαρα --> 9,2 (κορεσμενα 4)

Εχει αρκετα λιπαρα γιατι εχουν και τυρι μεσα. Δεν φαινεται ασχημο για 1 στο τοσο. Γνωμες ?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Πηγα σημερα σουπερμαρκετ και ειχε προσφορα κατι τορτελινι και ειπα να παρω να δοκιμασω 1 φορα.
> 
> Για πειτε καμια γνωμη 
> 
> θερμιδες ανα 100γρ --> 403kcal
> πρωτεΐνες --> 15γρ
> υδατανθρακες --> 65,1 (σακχαρα 1,3)
> λιπαρα --> 9,2 (κορεσμενα 4)
> 
> Εχει αρκετα λιπαρα γιατι εχουν και τυρι μεσα. Δεν φαινεται ασχημο για 1 στο τοσο. Γνωμες ?


απο αλατι τι παιζει;

Εγω παντως αυτα μονο κυριακη θα τα ετρωγα που κανω τσιτ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Giannistzn

Γιατι μονο σαν τσιτ? Διατροφικα στοιχεια μια χαρα εχουν πιστευω

Νατριο 0,62 λεει

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γιατι μονο σαν τσιτ? Διατροφικα στοιχεια μια χαρα εχουν πιστευω
> 
> Νατριο 0,62 λεει


γιατι αποφευγω ρε συ το τυρι.

Παντως να σου πω την αληθεια παραπανο λιπαρα νομιζα οτι θα ειχε.

----------


## Giannistzn

Ε ενταξει εγω τρωω και τυρι κανονικα (προσεχω να ειναι χαμηλων λιπαρων 2-3 φετες τη μερα). Οποτε για 1 φορα που τα πηρα οκ κομπλε ειναι.

τσεκαρε και την παραγγελια που συζηταγαμε σε πμ, νομιζω εχει ανανεωθει  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Ω ρε παιδια , τι παθενετε  :01. Mr. Green:  Εγω ψαχνω τυρι με 35-40+ % λιπαρα και εσεις κοιτατε τα "light"  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> Ε ενταξει εγω τρωω και τυρι κανονικα (προσεχω να ειναι χαμηλων λιπαρων 2-3 φετες τη μερα). Οποτε για 1 φορα που τα πηρα οκ κομπλε ειναι.
> 
> τσεκαρε και την παραγγελια που συζηταγαμε σε πμ, νομιζω εχει ανανεωθει


αν μειωσεις τα λιπαρα σε αλλο γευμα ωστε να σ βγαινουν οι νορμαλ ποσοτητες μεσα στη μερα μια χαρα ειναι.το οτι κατι ειναι νοστημο δε σημαινει παντα οτι ειναι κ τιγκα κακο...για μια στο τοσο μια χαρα ειναι πιστευω.τσιτ ειναι κρεπα με σοκολατα π ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη.αυτο για υδατανθρακα λιπαρα κ πρωτεινες οκ μ φενεται :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ω ρε παιδια , τι παθενετε  Εγω ψαχνω τυρι με 35-40+ % λιπαρα και εσεις κοιτατε τα "light"


Ασε ρε τα σάπια :01. Razz:

----------


## Chris92

γεια σε ολους! ειπα να μην ανοιξω καινουργιο θεμα οποτε θα ρωτησω εδω. Σημερα και γενικα καποιες μερες με πιανει "λυσα" να φαω(και ας εχω φαει τις θερμιδες που δικαιουμαι), οποτε σημερα μου ηρθε η φλασια δεν ξερω και γω πως να φαω ενα κουτακι 300γρ. καλαμποκι :02. Shock: . δεδομενο οτι ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και γενικα ελατωσης λιπους χωρει το καλαμποκι στη διαιτα μου? εσεις τι τρωτε σε αναλογεσ περιπτωσεις?

----------


## ginus

εφαγες υδατανθρακα και απο δαυτον που κραταει και νερακια :01. Mr. Green:  ενταξει μην τρελενεσαι ολοι τσιταρουν...απλα προσπαθησε να σαι οσο λιγο εκτος οριων...πχ ανα ετρωγες ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο η μια σαλατα δεν θα πεφτες καθολου απεξω...εγω στις μεγαλες λυσσες τρωω και το ευχαριστιεμαι...δεν χαλαει η διαιτα σου απο μια μετα

----------


## Chris92

> εφαγες υδατανθρακα και απο δαυτον που κραταει και νερακια ενταξει μην τρελενεσαι ολοι τσιταρουν...απλα προσπαθησε να σαι οσο λιγο εκτος οριων...πχ ανα ετρωγες ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο η μια σαλατα δεν θα πεφτες καθολου απεξω...εγω στις μεγαλες λυσσες τρωω και το ευχαριστιεμαι...δεν χαλαει η διαιτα σου απο μια μετα


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε για τη γρηγορη απαντηση!

κατι αλλο που ξεχασα να ρωτησω πριν...το νεροβραστο κοτοπουλο 1κγ αβραστο ποσο βγαινει βρασμενο? επισις ποσεσ θερμιδεσ εχει(νεροβραστο ειναι χωρισ λαδι με λιγο αλατι)

----------


## Kostas95

Το ξερω οτι ισως να το γραφω σε λαθος ενοτητα αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν επρεπε να το βαλω στην Διατροφη η εδω..Τελος παντων,Ξερει κανεις απο που θα μπορουσα να προμηθευτω λινελαιο στην Πατρα και σε καλη τιμη,γιατι το μαγαζι με βιολογικα προιοντα στο Ριο που συνηθιζα να περνω λινελαιο σταματησε να φερνει ποια...

----------


## Kostas95

Γεια σας,βρισκομαι σε διατροφη ογκου και θελω να κανω δυο ερωτησεις..
1)Βρισκομαι σε διατροφη ογκου εδω και καποιους μηνες και οταν ξεκινησα ημουν στα 65κιλα..Επειτα απο καποιους μηνες και καποιες παραλλαγες,αλλαξα την διατροφη και την εκανα πιο συγκεκριμενη..Τις πρωτεινες που λαμβανα τις ειχα καθορισει 3γραμμαρια ανα κιλο και βρισκομουν στα 70κιλα(μας κανει δηλαδη 210 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης καθε μερα ωραια?) Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι τωρα που εχω ανεβει στα 72κιλα πρεπει να ανεβασω τις πρωτεινες στα 216 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης η τα αφηνω σταθερα απο οταν ξεκινησα?
2)Εχω μια ακομα απορια..Ας πουμε για μεσημεριανο αυριο θα φαω 150γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο στηθος με μαυρο ρυζι και μαρουλι σαλατα..Το κοτοπουλο το ζυγιζουμε ψημενο η ωμο γιατι εχω μπερδευτει :01. Unsure: 
Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα..

----------


## average_joe

για το πρωτο δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις. ηδη τρως αρκετη ποσοτητα.
για το δευτερο τσεκαρε το θεμα και αποφασισε http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82 γιατι η αποψη μου ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kostas95

> για το πρωτο δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις. ηδη τρως αρκετη ποσοτητα.
> για το δευτερο τσεκαρε το θεμα και αποφασισε http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82 γιατι η αποψη μου ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικη


Οσων αφορα το πρωτο..Απο οσο εχω διαβασει σε αρθρα στην ιστιοδελιδα χρειαζομαστε 3με3,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα κιλο,σωστα?Οποτε δεδομενου οτι το υπολογισα με 3γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα κιλο ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο..Αλλη ειναι η απορια μου..Αμα ανεβαινω κιλα,σημαινει ανεβαζω και πρωτεινη?η την αφηνω στασιμη απο οσο ξεκινησα?Πρεπει καθε φορα που ανεβαινω σε κιλα να ανεβαινω και σε πρωτεινη?

----------


## tolis93

> Οσων αφορα το πρωτο..Απο οσο εχω διαβασει σε αρθρα στην ιστιοδελιδα χρειαζομαστε 3με3,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα κιλο,σωστα?Οποτε δεδομενου οτι το υπολογισα με 3γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα κιλο ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο..Αλλη ειναι η απορια μου..Αμα ανεβαινω κιλα,σημαινει ανεβαζω και πρωτεινη?η την αφηνω στασιμη απο οσο ξεκινησα?Πρεπει καθε φορα που ανεβαινω σε κιλα να ανεβαινω και σε πρωτεινη?


για μενα κανα ασπραδακι αυγου παραπανω να βαζεις καλο θα ειναι...γιατι η πρωτεινη συντηρει τους μυες.ανεβαινεις κιλα.ανεβαζεις κ μυικα κιλα.θελουν κ αυτα συντηρηση.αλλα ηδη παιρνεις αρκετη πρωτεινη σιγουρα...

----------


## George007

γεια σε ολους...λοιπον αρχικα να αναφερω πωσ ειμαι 17 χρονον 1.84 υψος και 73 κιλα ...τωρα λιπος ακριβως δεν γνωριζω ποσο εχω αλλα υπολογιζω γυρω στο 20-22%..θα ηθελα να ξεκινισω μια σωστη διατροφη γραμμωσης...οποιοσ εχει την ευχαριστησει να μ προτινει ενα θα ειμαι ευγνομων...ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Galthazar

> γεια σε ολους...λοιπον αρχικα να αναφερω πωσ ειμαι 17 χρονον 1.84 υψος και 73 κιλα ...τωρα λιπος ακριβως δεν γνωριζω ποσο εχω αλλα υπολογιζω γυρω στο 20-22%..θα ηθελα να ξεκινισω μια σωστη διατροφη γραμμωσης...οποιοσ εχει την ευχαριστησει να μ προτινει ενα θα ειμαι ευγνομων...ευχαριστω


το forum δοξα τον Αρνολντ ειναι full απο τετοιες διατροφες..διαβασε ενημερωσου και προσαρμοσε μια στα δικα σου δεδομενα.

----------


## George007

> το forum δοξα τον Αρνολντ ειναι full απο τετοιες διατροφες..διαβασε ενημερωσου και προσαρμοσε μια στα δικα σου δεδομενα.


φιλε μπορεισ να μ στειλεις μετα το μεροσ στο οποιο βρισκετε γτ δν το βρισκω?

----------


## Galthazar

> φιλε μπορεισ να μ στειλεις μετα το μεροσ στο οποιο βρισκετε γτ δν το βρισκω?


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/forumdi...BF%CF%86%CE%AE

----------


## George007

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/forumdi...BF%CF%86%CE%AE


ευχαριστω

----------


## exkaliber

στο πρωινο γτ χρειαζομασται θερμιδες?
βλεπω πολλους που εχουν γλυκισματα σ αυτο το γευμα και μου κανει εντυπωση

----------


## Devil

> *στο πρωινο γτ χρειαζομασται θερμιδες?*
> βλεπω πολλους που εχουν γλυκισματα σ αυτο το γευμα και μου κανει εντυπωση


για τον ιδιο λογο που θελουμε θερμιδες και στα αλλα γευματα.... :01. Unsure: 

μαλλον αλλο θελεις να πεις λογικα....

----------


## tolis93

> για τον ιδιο λογο που θελουμε θερμιδες και στα αλλα γευματα....
> 
> μαλλον αλλο θελεις να πεις λογικα....


λογικα θελεις  να πεις τροφες με υψιλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη η κατι τετοιο.λογω πεσμενου γλυκογονου αν ειναι αυτη η ερωτηση.αν εννοεις γιατι μερικοι κοπανανε αυξημενες θερμιδες σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα γευματα.κυριως επειδη το πρωινο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο γευμα της ημερας.κ αλλοι(πχ εγω) κανουν γυμναστικη μετα το πρωινο τους οποτε παιζει κ ρολο προ προπονητικου γευματος

----------


## Giannistzn

> στο πρωινο γτ χρειαζομασται θερμιδες?
> βλεπω πολλους που εχουν γλυκισματα σ αυτο το γευμα και μου κανει εντυπωση


Εξ, οταν λες γλυκισματα, εννοεις μελια - μπανανες και τετοιες ιστοριες σε πιτακια, αντι για σκετη βρωμη - γαλα - σκουπ π.χ.? Ή αυγα βρωμη? 
Ή εννοεις κατι διαφορετικο?

Μια ερωτηση παντως και απο εμενα, γιατι καθε πρωι ξυπναω και πεθαινω την πεινας? Δηλαδη, αν γινοταν να φαω πριν παω τουαλετα θα το εκανα  :01. Mr. Green:  Το βραδυ εχω 300γρ γιαουρτι και 20γρ ταχινι, απο θερμιδες και ποσοτητα ειναι υπεραρκετα πιστευω (και αρκετα λιπαρα εχει) οποτε δεν θα επρεπε να με καλυπτει λιγο? 

Οι μονες φορες που δεν πειναω και ειμαι οκ, ειναι οταν εχω cheataρει το προηγουμενο βραδυ (αλλα εδω μιλαμε για ατελειωτες κρεπαλες 3-4κ θερμιδες και βαλε..)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> στο πρωινο γτ χρειαζομασται θερμιδες?
> βλεπω πολλους που εχουν γλυκισματα σ αυτο το γευμα και μου κανει εντυπωση


Δεν χρειαζόμαστε θερμίδες σε αυτό το γεύμα, απλά εκείνη την ώρα μπορούμε να φάμε τροφές με ψιλό γλυκαιμικό δέκτη.




> Εξ, οταν λες γλυκισματα, εννοεις μελια - μπανανες και τετοιες ιστοριες σε πιτακια, αντι για σκετη βρωμη - γαλα - σκουπ π.χ.? Ή αυγα βρωμη? 
> Ή εννοεις κατι διαφορετικο?
> 
> Μια ερωτηση παντως και απο εμενα, γιατι καθε πρωι ξυπναω και πεθαινω την πεινας? Δηλαδη, αν γινοταν να φαω πριν παω τουαλετα θα το εκανα  Το βραδυ εχω 300γρ γιαουρτι και 20γρ ταχινι, απο θερμιδες και ποσοτητα ειναι υπεραρκετα πιστευω (και αρκετα λιπαρα εχει) οποτε δεν θα επρεπε να με καλυπτει λιγο? 
> 
> Οι μονες φορες που δεν πειναω και ειμαι οκ, ειναι οταν εχω cheataρει το προηγουμενο βραδυ (αλλα εδω μιλαμε για ατελειωτες κρεπαλες 3-4κ θερμιδες και βαλε..)


Αυτό το πάθαινα εγώ τον χειμώνα,
και τώρα όταν ξυπνάω πεινάω αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο σημείο.

----------


## Giannistzn

Παντως πειναω παρα πολυ.. Και η ζυγαρια πεφτει πολυ το πρωι, δηλαδη μπορει να με δειξει και 1 - 1,5κιλο κατω (ενταξει δεν λεει κατι αυτο). 

Με ανησυχει λιγο να πω την αληθεια..

----------


## Devil

αυτες οι θεωριες περι ''χρειαζοντε τροφες με υψηλο GI στο πρωινο'' και ''ειναι το σημαντικοτερο γευμα της μερας'' ειναι λιγο πολυ ξεπερασμενες καιρο τωρα.... δεν ισχυει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο...

----------


## rey1989

> Παντως πειναω παρα πολυ.. Και η ζυγαρια πεφτει πολυ το πρωι, δηλαδη μπορει να με δειξει και 1 - 1,5κιλο κατω (ενταξει δεν λεει κατι αυτο). 
> 
> Με ανησυχει λιγο να πω την αληθεια..


και εγώ άρχισα και πεινάω το πρωί ! αλλά η χειρότερη μου είναι το βράδυ στις 9 ακριβώς! δεν ξέρω που οφείλετε αυτό , ολη την υπόλοιπη μέρα βέβαια είμαι όλο ενέργεια και χορτάτος σχετικά από τα γεύματα μου δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Οχι δεν πειναω γενικα. Μια χαρα τρωω. Και πριν πεσω κομπλε ειμαι, ισως και λιγο φουσκωμενος απο το γιαουρτι. Ποιος ξερει, αν συνεχισει θα αυξησω λιγο ποσοτητες.

----------


## tolis93

> αυτες οι θεωριες περι ''χρειαζοντε τροφες με υψηλο GI στο πρωινο'' και ''ειναι το σημαντικοτερο γευμα της μερας'' ειναι λιγο πολυ ξεπερασμενες καιρο τωρα.... δεν ισχυει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο...


μα το πρωι δεν εχουμε πεσμενο γλυκογονο λογω πολυωρης νηστειας? νταξει το πρωινο εγω το εχω τουμπανο για λογους προπονησης κυριως

----------


## Devil

> μα το πρωι δεν εχουμε πεσμενο γλυκογονο λογω πολυωρης νηστειας? νταξει το πρωινο εγω το εχω τουμπανο για λογους προπονησης κυριως


ε και τι εγινε?

----------


## tolis93

> ε και τι εγινε?


ε δε πρεπει να ανεβει γιατι αλλιως σερνομαστε λιγο πολυ?καλα μονο εγω σερνομαι αν δν φαω καλα το πρωι?

----------


## Giannistzn

Συνηθεια ειναι.. Κανε ενα 15νθημερο νηστικος προπονησεις το πρωι ή ξεκινα τη μερα σου και φαε μετα απο 3-4 ωρες και μετα μια χαρα θα εισαι και χωρις πρωΐνο. Απο τη στιγμη που θα μπεις σε μια ρουτινα, το σωμα σου προσαρμοζεται σε αυτην.

----------


## tolis93

> Συνηθεια ειναι.. Κανε ενα 15νθημερο νηστικος προπονησεις το πρωι ή ξεκινα τη μερα σου και φαε μετα απο 3-4 ωρες και μετα μια χαρα θα εισαι και χωρις πρωΐνο. Απο τη στιγμη που θα μπεις σε μια ρουτινα, το σωμα σου προσαρμοζεται σε αυτην.


το εκανα και αυτο ολο τον ιουνιο.ξυπνημα στις 7 προπονηση μεχρι τις 9 μετα ενα καφε μετα μπανακι κ μετα πρωινο.αλλα κ παλι στη προπονηση σερνομουν σε σχεση με τωρα

----------


## listen your body

Τι προπόνηση ρε παιδιά νηστικοί και τα βάρη??? Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν???
Η λέτε μόνο για αερόβια πρροπόνηση? έτσι πάω πάσο...

----------


## tolis93

> Τι προπόνηση ρε παιδιά νηστικοί και τα βάρη??? Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν???
> Η λέτε μόνο για αερόβια πρροπόνηση? έτσι πάω πάσο...


οχι οχι εκανα κανονικα με βαρη νηστικος.καιλες μιλαμε...

----------


## exkaliber

> μαλλον αλλο θελεις να πεις λογικα....


οντως δεν ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος





> λογω πεσμενου γλυκογονου αν ειναι αυτη η ερωτηση.


το γλυκογονο εχει να κανει με την συνολικη προσληψη υ/α ΟΛΗ την ημερα,δεν εχει να κανει με καποιο συγκεκριμενο γευμα
ουτε το post που περνουν πολλοι δεξτροζη χωρις να ξερουν τι κανει





> Εξ, οταν λες γλυκισματα, εννοεις μελια - μπανανες και τετοιες ιστοριες


ναι αυτο
γενικα τροφες με πολλες θερμιδες και κυριως σακχαρα

----------


## exkaliber

για πρωινο αυτο ειναι καλο?

2 κουταλιες φυστικοβουτηρο
2 κουταλιες μαρμελαδα ροδακινο
50γρ βρωμη 
μια πολυβιταμινη

μιση ωρα μετα αυγα,οσα μπορεσω μεχρι τα 6

κατα τις 11 
100γρ βρωμη σε 300μλ γαλα
μια κουταλια μελι
μια μπανανα


το ενδεχομενο του μετου το αφεινουμε απο εξω

----------


## Dimitris X.

εγω την μαρμελαδα θα την εβγαζα

----------


## exkaliber

γτ?
100-200 ευκολες θερμιδουλες ειναι
εχω να φαω χρονια μαρμελαδα αλλα σκεφτομαι δοκιμασω

γτ λες να μν την βαλω?

----------


## Devil

> ε δε πρεπει να ανεβει γιατι αλλιως σερνομαστε λιγο πολυ?καλα μονο εγω σερνομαι αν δν φαω καλα το πρωι?


μπα οχι... δεν κανω πρωινο εδω και καιρο.... τρωω πολυ αργοτερα....

βασικα την εχω καταβρει ετσι μια χαρα... μου φαινετε οτι εχω περισσοτερη ενεργεια...

----------


## tolis93

> γτ?
> 100-200 ευκολες θερμιδουλες ειναι
> εχω να φαω χρονια μαρμελαδα αλλα σκεφτομαι δοκιμασω
> 
> γτ λες να μν την βαλω?


παρε ζωγραφος π ειναι με φρουκτοζη και 9 θερμιδες η κουταλια να γουσταρεις τη ζωη σου.φιλε...ποσο τρως?

----------


## Devil

> Τι προπόνηση ρε παιδιά νηστικοί και τα βάρη??? Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν???
> Η λέτε μόνο για αερόβια πρροπόνηση? έτσι πάω πάσο...


ναι και ομως ειναι.... υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν προπονησεις νηστικοι.... και μαλιστα για πολλες ωρες... 

εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο..... εγω πχ δεν την παλευω... αλλοι τα πανε καλητερα ετσι...

----------


## Devil

> για πρωινο αυτο ειναι καλο?
> 
> 2 κουταλιες φυστικοβουτηρο
> 2 κουταλιες μαρμελαδα ροδακινο
> 50γρ βρωμη 
> μια πολυβιταμινη
> 
> μιση ωρα μετα αυγα,οσα μπορεσω μεχρι τα 6
> 
> ...


εγω δεν θα το αφηνα....

ποση ωρα περναει απο το ενα γευμα μεχρι το αλλο.... ετσι το εχω απορεια...

----------


## Devil

> παρε ζωγραφος π ειναι με *φρουκτοζη* και 9 θερμιδες η κουταλια να γουσταρεις τη ζωη σου.φιλε...ποσο τρως?


βασικα θα την κρατουσα μακρια... ειδικα οταν υπαρχει αλλη πηγη υδατανθρακα στη μεση... εκτος αν μιλαμε για μικρες ποσοτητες...

----------


## tolis93

> βασικα θα την κρατουσα μακρια... ειδικα οταν υπαρχει αλλη πηγη υδατανθρακα στη μεση... εκτος αν μιλαμε για μικρες ποσοτητες...


για 1 κουταλακι γλυκου μιλαμε αντε 2..με μετρο αυτα τα πραματα!!!

----------


## exkaliber

> εγω δεν θα το αφηνα....
> 
> ποση ωρα περναει απο το ενα γευμα μεχρι το αλλο.... ετσι το εχω απορεια...


οι κουταλιες και η βρωμη στις 7
τα αυγα κατα τις 8

τι λες να αλλαξω??

----------


## tolis93

εχω μια αρκετα σημαντικη αποροια κ δεν ανοιγω θεμα ολοκληρο αν κ σηκωνει αρκετη συζητηση το θεμα.διαβασα στο ομοτιτλο παγκοσμιο σαιτ οτι σε κετο οταν παιζει καρμπ απ(μιλαμε για κυκλικη) βγαινουν καπου στα 1000 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα τη μερα...ισχυει αυτο το πραγμα?οσο για τις πρωτεινες τις εχει στο βαρος σου επι 1 και τα λιπαρα μ τα πηγαινε καπου στα 250 γραμμαρια.χοντρικα αυτα τα νουμερα.απλα μου κανε τρελη εντυπωση.με τα δικα μ στατιστικα το βαλα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οι κουταλιες και η βρωμη στις 7
> τα αυγα κατα τις 8
> 
> τι λες να αλλαξω??


γιατί δεν τα τρως όλα μαζί?

----------


## tolis93

ισχυει πως αν η πρωτεινη ξεπερναει τον υδατανθρακα κ ειναι σε κοντινα πλαισια δλδ 180 υδατανθρακας πχ 200 πρωτεινη.τοτε ο οργανισμος χρησιμοποιει τη πρωτεινη ως καυσιμο κ ο υδατανθρακας μενει?

----------


## exkaliber

γτ παω στην σχολη και τρωω τζαμπα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> εχω μια αρκετα σημαντικη αποροια κ δεν ανοιγω θεμα ολοκληρο αν κ σηκωνει αρκετη συζητηση το θεμα.διαβασα στο ομοτιτλο παγκοσμιο σαιτ οτι σε κετο οταν παιζει καρμπ απ(μιλαμε για κυκλικη) βγαινουν καπου στα 1000 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα τη μερα...ισχυει αυτο το πραγμα?οσο για τις πρωτεινες τις εχει στο βαρος σου επι 1 και τα λιπαρα μ τα πηγαινε καπου στα 250 γραμμαρια.χοντρικα αυτα τα νουμερα.απλα μου κανε τρελη εντυπωση.με τα δικα μ στατιστικα το βαλα


τα λιπαρα σε μερα refeed ειναι στο ελαχιστο του ελαχιστου οσο μπορει να επιτευχθει αυτο...η πρωτεινη στο 1χbw...για τον υ/α πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο το νουμερο...δεν παιζει

----------


## tolis93

> τα λιπαρα σε μερα refeed ειναι στο ελαχιστο του ελαχιστου οσο μπορει να επιτευχθει αυτο...η πρωτεινη στο 1χbw...για τον υ/α πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο το νουμερο...δεν παιζει


μα οντως ειναι τρελο νουμερο.να παιξει στα 300 γρ να πω οκ..αντε μεχρι 350...αλλα 1000κατι?.και τα λιπαρα ελεγε περιορισμενα μεχρι τα 82-83 εκεινη τη μερα.παλι τραγικα πολλα δλδ

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> γτ παω στην σχολη και τρωω τζαμπα


τότε είσαι κομπλέ! :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> ισχυει πως αν η πρωτεινη ξεπερναει τον υδατανθρακα κ ειναι σε κοντινα πλαισια δλδ 180 υδατανθρακας πχ 200 πρωτεινη.τοτε ο οργανισμος χρησιμοποιει τη πρωτεινη ως καυσιμο κ ο υδατανθρακας μενει?


Π να ρώταγα τη διάμετρο της γης σε μιλιμετρ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ισχυει πως αν η πρωτεινη ξεπερναει τον υδατανθρακα κ ειναι σε κοντινα πλαισια δλδ 180 υδατανθρακας πχ 200 πρωτεινη.τοτε ο οργανισμος χρησιμοποιει τη πρωτεινη ως καυσιμο κ ο υδατανθρακας μενει?


όχι ρε συ,
δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση!

----------


## Devil

> εχω μια αρκετα σημαντικη αποροια κ δεν ανοιγω θεμα ολοκληρο αν κ σηκωνει αρκετη συζητηση το θεμα.διαβασα στο ομοτιτλο παγκοσμιο σαιτ οτι σε κετο οταν παιζει καρμπ απ(μιλαμε για κυκλικη) βγαινουν καπου στα 1000 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα τη μερα...ισχυει αυτο το πραγμα?οσο για τις πρωτεινες τις εχει στο βαρος σου επι 1 και τα λιπαρα μ τα πηγαινε καπου στα 250 γραμμαρια.χοντρικα αυτα τα νουμερα.απλα μου κανε τρελη εντυπωση.με τα δικα μ στατιστικα το βαλα


τα 1000γρ υδατανθρακα ειναι νορμαλ σε κετο η' γενικοτερα nocarb διατροφη.... αναλογα με τα κιλα βεβαια... τα λιπαρα ειναι υπερβολικα...

εχω κανει refeed με 1000γρ αλλα οχι σε 24 ωρες... παραπανω...

----------


## Devil

> οι κουταλιες και η βρωμη στις 7
> τα αυγα κατα τις 8
> 
> τι λες να αλλαξω??


βαλτα μαζι ρε μαστωρα.... τι κερδος εχεις με αυτη την ωρα διαφορα?

----------


## Devil

> ισχυει πως αν η πρωτεινη ξεπερναει τον υδατανθρακα κ ειναι σε κοντινα πλαισια δλδ 180 υδατανθρακας πχ 200 πρωτεινη.τοτε ο οργανισμος χρησιμοποιει τη πρωτεινη ως καυσιμο κ ο υδατανθρακας μενει?


εξαρταται... αν εισαι με 0 υδατανθρακα θα εχει μεγαλητερη γλυκονεογενεση απο πρωτεινη... σε τετοια επιπεδα παντως δεν νομιζω.... ετσι κι αλλιως μια ποσοτητα θα παει για γλυκονεογεννεση.... απλα δεν παει ολη χαμενη...

και ο υδατανθρακας τι να μεινει να κανει????

----------


## tolis93

> εξαρταται... αν εισαι με 0 υδατανθρακα θα εχει μεγαλητερη γλυκονεογενεση απο πρωτεινη... σε τετοια επιπεδα παντως δεν νομιζω.... ετσι κι αλλιως μια ποσοτητα θα παει για γλυκονεογεννεση.... απλα δεν παει ολη χαμενη...
> 
> και ο υδατανθρακας τι να μεινει να κανει????


τι να κανει δεν εχω ιδεα.απλα  εριξα τον υδατανθρακα μου στα 100 γραμμαρια κ τη πρωτεινη τη πηγα στα 210.τα δε λιπαρα στα 55.παω να κανω κατι σαν σταδιακη φαση για κετο κ καθε μερα μειωνω 20 γρ υδατανθρακα.αν και μωλις διαβασα πως για οσους αθλουνται σκληρα η εχουν πολλεσ δραστηριοτητες πρεπει να παιζουν στα 100 γρ υδατανθρακα με 120.για τα υπολοιπα δεν ελεγε ομως τπτ :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> τι να κανει δεν εχω ιδεα.απλα  εριξα τον υδατανθρακα μου στα 100 γραμμαρια κ τη πρωτεινη τη πηγα στα 210.τα δε λιπαρα στα 55.παω να κανω κατι σαν σταδιακη φαση για κετο κ καθε μερα μειωνω 20 γρ υδατανθρακα.αν και μωλις διαβασα πως για οσους αθλουνται σκληρα η εχουν πολλεσ δραστηριοτητες πρεπει να παιζουν στα 100 γρ υδατανθρακα με 120.για τα υπολοιπα δεν ελεγε ομως τπτ


υπαρχει αρθρο εδω με το πως κανεις κετο.... διαβασε το....

----------


## exkaliber

> βαλτα μαζι ρε μαστωρα.... τι κερδος εχεις με αυτη την ωρα διαφορα?


1 ευρω + που δεν εχω να καθαρισω μετα

να το αλλαξω?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> τι να κανει δεν εχω ιδεα.απλα  εριξα τον υδατανθρακα μου στα 100 γραμμαρια κ τη πρωτεινη τη πηγα στα 210.τα δε λιπαρα στα 55.παω να κανω κατι σαν σταδιακη φαση για κετο κ καθε μερα μειωνω 20 γρ υδατανθρακα.αν και μωλις διαβασα πως για οσους αθλουνται σκληρα η εχουν πολλεσ δραστηριοτητες πρεπει να παιζουν στα 100 γρ υδατανθρακα με 120.για τα υπολοιπα δεν ελεγε ομως τπτ


210γρ. πρωτεΐνης?

σα να είναι πολλά για τα κιλά σου ρε συ.

----------


## rey1989

παιδιά βοήθεια! τα νεύρα μου!
αυτά τα γα.....να αυγά (σόρυ για την έκφραση αλλά έχω νευριάσει με το θέμα :01. Cursing: ) που σπάω για να χωρίσω τα ασπράδια για το πιτάκι μου εχουν κάτι τσόφλια λεπτά και καμια φορά ένας κρόκος από τα πέντε αυγά την φορά τραυματίζετε/ξύνετε με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν λίγες σταγόνες μέσα στο ασπράδι.

επειδή συνήθως είναι ο τελευταίος δεν μου πάει καρδιά να πετάξω 5 ασπράδια και να σπάσω άλλα για τις σταγόνες του κολ...κρόκου! :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: !

είναι σημαντική η διαφορά που κάνει ? το πιτάκι μου είναι που τρώω για πρωινό 5 ασπράδια/3κσ βρώμη

----------


## Giannistzn

Ρευ, χαλαρωσε λιγο.. Και μισος κροκος να σου πεσει μεσα τι εγινε? 40θερμιδες? και 5γρ λιπαρα? Σιγα το πραγμα..

----------


## lostgravity

> παιδιά βοήθεια! τα νεύρα μου!
> αυτά τα γα.....να αυγά (σόρυ για την έκφραση αλλά έχω νευριάσει με το θέμα) που σπάω για να χωρίσω τα ασπράδια για το πιτάκι μου εχουν κάτι τσόφλια λεπτά και καμια φορά ένας κρόκος από τα πέντε αυγά την φορά τραυματίζετε/ξύνετε με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν λίγες σταγόνες μέσα στο ασπράδι.
> 
> επειδή συνήθως είναι ο τελευταίος δεν μου πάει καρδιά να πετάξω 5 ασπράδια και να σπάσω άλλα για τις σταγόνες του κολ...κρόκου!!
> 
> είναι σημαντική η διαφορά που κάνει ? το πιτάκι μου είναι που τρώω για πρωινό 5 ασπράδια/3κσ βρώμη


ρε φιλε τωρα σοβαρα μιλας??τι διαφορα να κανουν λιγες σταγονες απο τον κροκο??τι φοβασαι μη σου χαλασουν τη γραμμωση?ελεος δηλαδη
και εναν ολοκληρο να βαζεις ανα 5 ασπραδια δεν τρεχει τιποτα

----------


## giannis1350

καλησπερα παιδια θελω μια βοηθεια για το πρωινο.επειδη ξυπναω στις 5 τ πρωι για τη δουλεια και δν μπορω να τρωω κατι εκεινη την ωρα(δημητριακα,γαλα κτλ)υπαρχει καποια ιδεα αν μπορω να αγοραζω κατι ετοιμο απ εξω που να κανει δουλεια?
Ευχαριστω εξ'αρχης: :01. Smile:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> 1 ευρω + που δεν εχω να καθαρισω μετα
> 
> να το αλλαξω?


χαχαχα... :01. Mr. Green: 

νταξ αμα σε βολευει αστο ετσι τοτε... δεν τρεχει τιποτα...

----------


## rey1989

> Ρευ, χαλαρωσε λιγο.. Και μισος κροκος να σου πεσει μεσα τι εγινε? 40θερμιδες? και 5γρ λιπαρα? Σιγα το πραγμα..





> ρε φιλε τωρα σοβαρα μιλας??τι διαφορα να κανουν λιγες σταγονες απο τον κροκο??τι φοβασαι μη σου χαλασουν τη γραμμωση?ελεος δηλαδη
> και εναν ολοκληρο να βαζεις ανα 5 ασπραδια δεν τρεχει τιποτα



οκ παιδιά θένξ για τις απαντήσεις. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Wargod

Βλεπω σε πολλες απο τις διατροφες εδω μεσα οτι αναφερετε την πρασσινη σαλατα. Το ερωτιμα μου ειναι γιατι απαρετιτα πρασινη; Η ντοματα η το κρεμυδι πχ υπαρχει λογος να αποφευγονται η απλος ειναι θεμα συστατικων στα οπια δεν ειναι αρκετα πλουσια;

----------


## rey1989

> Βλεπω σε πολλες απο τις διατροφες εδω μεσα οτι αναφερετε την πρασσινη σαλατα. Το ερωτιμα μου ειναι γιατι απαρετιτα πρασινη; Η ντοματα η το κρεμυδι πχ υπαρχει λογος να αποφευγονται η απλος ειναι θεμα συστατικων στα οπια δεν ειναι αρκετα πλουσια;


εγω παίρνω ντομάτες άγουρες και τις βαφτίζω πράσινη σαλάτα.  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> καλησπερα παιδια θελω μια βοηθεια για το πρωινο.επειδη ξυπναω στις 5 τ πρωι για τη δουλεια και δν μπορω να τρωω κατι εκεινη την ωρα(δημητριακα,γαλα κτλ)υπαρχει καποια ιδεα αν μπορω να αγοραζω κατι ετοιμο απ εξω που να κανει δουλεια?
> Ευχαριστω εξ'αρχης:


σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις η καλυτερη λυση ειναι μια τσαντουλα με λιγα φρουτα στο ψυγειο η ενα σεικ με πρωτεινη φρουτα κ καλα λιπαρα(φυστικοβουτηρο πχ η ταχινι) στο ψυγειο ετοιμασμενο απο τη προηγουμενη.τωρα για απεξω απεξω για μενα καλυτερη λυση ειναι απο κανα γρηγορη σαντουιτσακι με μπακετα με ω3 η ολικης η σικαλης με κανα κοτοπουλο κανα ασπραδι αυγου κ κανα κοτατζ(νταξει περα απο μαρουλια ντοματες κτλπ) η γιαουρτι με φρουτα κ μελι πουλαει κ απο δαυτα.

----------


## tolis93

> Βλεπω σε πολλες απο τις διατροφες εδω μεσα οτι αναφερετε την πρασσινη σαλατα. Το ερωτιμα μου ειναι γιατι απαρετιτα πρασινη; Η ντοματα η το κρεμυδι πχ υπαρχει λογος να αποφευγονται η απλος ειναι θεμα συστατικων στα οπια δεν ειναι αρκετα πλουσια;


απλα η πρασινες σαλατες ειναι φισκα στη φυτικη ινα και απο θερμιδες κτλπ εχουν απλα απειροελαχιστες δηλαδη μπορεις να φας ποσοτητα μεχρι αιδιας.το κρεμμυδι κ η ντοματα πχ εχουν λιγο διαφορα στη συνθεση.οχι κ τπτ τρελο 22 θερμιδες η ντοματα κ 30 ενα μεσαιο κρεμμυδι.γιαυτο νομιζω.εγω παντως κ απο τα 2 τρωω.τωρα δερνω τα λαχανα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> απλα η πρασινες σαλατες ειναι φισκα στη φυτικη ινα και απο θερμιδες κτλπ εχουν απλα απειροελαχιστες δηλαδη μπορεις να φας ποσοτητα μεχρι αιδιας.το κρεμμυδι κ η ντοματα πχ εχουν λιγο διαφορα στη συνθεση.οχι κ τπτ τρελο 22 θερμιδες η ντοματα κ 30 ενα μεσαιο κρεμμυδι.γιαυτο νομιζω.εγω παντως κ απο τα 2 τρωω.τωρα δερνω τα λαχανα


εμένα μου την δίνει και στο μεσημεριανό μου βάζω μια μικρή ντομάτα μαζί με ένα-δυο κολοκύθια και λίγο κρεμμύδι από πάνω.
γενικά κάτι με έχει πιάσει με τα λαχανικά!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stella

Rey φάε όσα λαχανικά θέλεις, δεν πρόκειται να σου χαλάσουν τη δίαιτα! Μην τα φοβάσαι!
Ειδικά τα πράσινα μην τα μετράς καθόλου!

----------


## tolis93

> Rey φάε όσα λαχανικά θέλεις, δεν πρόκειται να σου χαλάσουν τη δίαιτα! Μην τα φοβάσαι!
> Ειδικά τα πράσινα μην τα μετράς καθόλου!


νομιζω τα κολοκυθακια κ οι μελιτζανες μονο ειναι καπως τσιμπιμενα σε υδατανθρακες.τα κολοκυθακια οχι τοσο αλλα η μελιτζανα νομιζω μεχρι κ 35 γρ υφατανθρακες η μια εχει

----------


## rey1989

> νομιζω τα κολοκυθακια κ οι μελιτζανες μονο ειναι καπως τσιμπιμενα σε υδατανθρακες.τα κολοκυθακια οχι τοσο αλλα η μελιτζανα νομιζω μεχρι κ 35 γρ υφατανθρακες η μια εχει


λες να σταματήσω τα κολοκύθια τότε? να τρώω ντομάτα? το μαρούλι το έχω σιχαθεί γιατι το έτρωγα μήνες .....

----------


## tolis93

> λες να σταματήσω τα κολοκύθια τότε? να τρώω ντομάτα? το μαρούλι το έχω σιχαθεί γιατι το έτρωγα μήνες .....


ρε συ ρει θα ηρεμησεις καθολου?στη μελιτζανα εδωσα εμφαση.λες κ θα παχυνεις με κωλοκυθακια κανεις...εχεις δει κανενα να παιρνει βαρος με κωλοκυθια?οι μισες θερμιδες πανε για χωνευση κ απο τους υδατανθρακες π εχει δε ξερω καν ποσοι ειναι φυτικες ινες.πολοι παντως

----------


## rey1989

ναι ρε συ απλα επειδή μπορεί να φάω και 4-5 κολοκυθάκια τη μέρα(οχι σε κάθε γεύμα , απλα με την δεκατιανή κότα , με το μεσημεριανό και με το απογευματινό) και προσέχω τους υδατάνθρακες , γιαυτό ρώτησα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stella

Πωπωωωω βρε συ Rey μας αγχώνεις βρε παιδί μου και΄μας!
Καλέ τι είναι 4-5 κολοκυθάκια;;;ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
Εγω τρώω μια πιατάρα να!
Κανεις δεν πάχυνε από σαλάτα, ειδικά αν πεινάς δώσε σαλατικο κάργα!

Κάποτε ζυγιζα και΄γω τη σαλάτα μου....αλλά τελικά ήταν πολύ αρρωστημένο βρε παιδί μου και δεν έχει νόημα!

----------


## rey1989

> Πωπωωωω βρε συ Rey μας αγχώνεις βρε παιδί μου και΄μας!
> Καλέ τι είναι 4-5 κολοκυθάκια;;;ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!
> Εγω τρώω μια πιατάρα να!
> Κανεις δεν πάχυνε από σαλάτα, ειδικά αν πεινάς δώσε σαλατικο κάργα!
> 
> Κάποτε ζυγιζα και΄γω τη σαλάτα μου....αλλά τελικά ήταν πολύ αρρωστημένο βρε παιδί μου και δεν έχει νόημα!


πάντως έχω προσέξει πως όταν τρώω κολοκύθια δεν με πιάνει πείνα . (απλά βάζοντας 1-2 στα γεύματα μου που έχουν σαλάτα). :01. Razz:

----------


## venom1987

μια ερωτηση......
 σε καθημερινη βαση π ζυγιζομαι ειμαι γυρω στα 66-67 κιλα
 αλλα χτες βραδυ που εφαγα σε ταβερμα ψητα και τετοια οχι πολλα τιγανιτα και νερο μονο αλλα και σημερα το μεσημερι μονο ψητα,τζατζικια σαλατα νερα
 το πρωι παλι με εδειχνε 0,8 παραπανω.........
και μετα το μεσημεριανο με εδειχνε 1,5 κιλο παραπανω??? αλλα και το πρωι παλι με εδειχνε 0,8 παραπανω.........
δλδ 68,5...
τι παιζει???

----------


## Chris92

κατακρατηση υγρων παιζει

----------


## venom1987

> κατακρατηση υγρων παιζει


δλδ σε κανα 2 μερες θα επανελθω???γιατι συμβαινει οταν τρωω εχω βραδυ ετσι καθε φορα....

----------


## TheMaster

Παιδια εγω να ρωτισω κατι. Το βραδι που τρωω το γιαουρτι μου βαζω και λιγο μελι μεσα γιατι σκετο δεν πολυπαλευεται. Πειραζει η να συνεχισω ετσι? Και εαν δεν ειναι σωστη επιλογη υπαρχει τπτ αλλο που να ριξω μεσα για να μπορω να το φαω?   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Παιδια εγω να ρωτισω κατι. Το βραδι που τρωω το γιαουρτι μου βαζω και λιγο μελι μεσα γιατι σκετο δεν πολυπαλευεται. Πειραζει η να συνεχισω ετσι? Και εαν δεν ειναι σωστη επιλογη υπαρχει τπτ αλλο που να ριξω μεσα για να μπορω να το φαω?


Το μελι καλυτερα να το αποφευγεις το βραδυ. Δοκιμασε ταχινι - κανελα - κανενα ξηρο καρπο μεσα. Αυτες ειναι οι καλυτερες επιλογες.

Ή και λιγη whey (αν χρησιμοποιεις) για να δωσει γευση.

----------


## TheMaster

> Το μελι καλυτερα να το αποφευγεις το βραδυ. Δοκιμασε ταχινι - κανελα - κανενα ξηρο καρπο μεσα. Αυτες ειναι οι καλυτερες επιλογες.
> 
> Ή και λιγη whey (αν χρησιμοποιεις) για να δωσει γευση.


Ευχαριστω φιλε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Και να μη φας πρωινο μια χαρα προπονηση θα βγαλεις  :03. Thumb up:  Ακομα ενας μυθος και αυτος με τους υ/ες πριν την προπο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> Και να μη φας πρωινο μια χαρα προπονηση θα βγαλεις  Ακομα ενας μυθος και αυτος με τους υ/ες πριν την προπο


σε εμενα παντως ποιανει αυτος ο μυθος...

----------


## kleiza7

> οχι οχι εκανα κανονικα με βαρη νηστικος.καιλες μιλαμε...


Toυλαχιστον εναν φυσικο χυμο και 2-3 φρυγανιες με μελι και ας ειναι χωρις βουτυρο.... μετα τρεχεις κανεις ασκησουλες και μετα ακολουθαει το πρωινο........ εγω ετσι εκανα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Και να μη φας πρωινο μια χαρα προπονηση θα βγαλεις  Ακομα ενας μυθος και αυτος με τους υ/ες πριν την προπο


 :02. Shock:  :01.Ftou:

----------


## Xxlakis

> Και να μη φας πρωινο μια χαρα προπονηση θα βγαλεις  Ακομα ενας μυθος και αυτος με τους υ/ες πριν την προπο


Αν εννοεις αεροβιο πασο...αν εννοεις βαρη τοτε χαρα στο κουραγιο σου...εγω δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουνε μυθοι...ξερω τι μου δουλευει και τι οχι.

----------


## tolis93

ρε μαγκες διαβασα καπου οτι ο καφες σε βγαζει απο τη κετοση.ισχυει τπτ τετοιο?θα τα παιξω εχω κοψει π εχω κοψει τα φρουτα αν κοψω κ τον καφε θα παει στο διαολο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ρε μαγκες διαβασα καπου οτι ο καφες σε βγαζει απο τη κετοση.ισχυει τπτ τετοιο?θα τα παιξω εχω κοψει π εχω κοψει τα φρουτα αν κοψω κ τον καφε θα παει στο διαολο


οχι...

----------


## kostas11

> 


Δίκιο έχει.

----------


## tolis93

> οχι...


ουυυυφ...θενκς!

----------


## Giannistzn

Mια απορια που εχω, αν και δεν πινω γαλα, αντε να πιω 1-2 φορες το μηνα.

Εχω ακουσει οτι δεν "κανει" να πινεις γαλα και πορτοκαλαδα μαζι. Υπαρχει καποια σχεση ανταγωνισμου-ακυρωσης καποιων συστατικων του ενως απο το αλλο? Εννοω, παιζει τπτ με ανταγωνιστικη απορροφηση ? Ή ειναι απλα μυθος?

----------


## pan0z

Ερωτηση εφοσον οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει δεν υπαρχει window of opportunity και εφοσον το σωμα μας δεν χρειαζεται αμεσσα πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση ποιος ο λογος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος?Ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορες πλεον βιαζομαι να βγω μετα την προπονα και διαλεγω για μεταπροπονητικο ενα στερεεο και οχι ροφημα ωστε να μην πιω την whey και μετα απο μια ωρα πειναω ξανα οταν ειμαι εξω.Τελικα χρειαζεται το ροφημα μετα την προπονηση ή οχι?

----------


## tolis93

> Mια απορια που εχω, αν και δεν πινω γαλα, αντε να πιω 1-2 φορες το μηνα.
> 
> Εχω ακουσει οτι δεν "κανει" να πινεις γαλα και πορτοκαλαδα μαζι. Υπαρχει καποια σχεση ανταγωνισμου-ακυρωσης καποιων συστατικων του ενως απο το αλλο? Εννοω, παιζει τπτ με ανταγωνιστικη απορροφηση ? Ή ειναι απλα μυθος?


το ενα οξυνο το αλλο βασικο και σου κανει το στομαχψι βιδωνια.απο θεμα αποροφφησης ισα ισα η πρωτεινη τ γαλακτος αποροφαται ταχυτερα λογω σακχαρων του πορτοκαλιου.τουλαχιστον ετσι μ χει πει εμπειρος

----------


## gianios

Geia sas paidia!tha sas pw tin diatrofi pou akoluthw k tha ithela na mou pite tis gnwmes sas loipon:
prwi 08:00 : 3-4 aspradia avgwn ,dimitriaka me gala kai ena potiri nero 
pio meta katta tis 
 11-00 i 12-00 : ena tost turi galopula domata + 1 ximo i ena fruto 
mesimeriano mpiftekh h mosxari h kotopoulo h mprizola + makaronia h ruzi h vrastes patates + salata 
pio meta trww 1-2 fruta pali 
kai to vradino i dimitriaka me gala i to mesimeriano fai..
akuw tis gnwmes sas


****Γραφε Ελληνικα,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.****

----------


## tolis93

> Ερωτηση εφοσον οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει δεν υπαρχει window of opportunity και εφοσον το σωμα μας δεν χρειαζεται αμεσσα πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση ποιος ο λογος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος?Ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορες πλεον βιαζομαι να βγω μετα την προπονα και διαλεγω για μεταπροπονητικο ενα στερεεο και οχι ροφημα ωστε να μην πιω την whey και μετα απο μια ωρα πειναω ξανα οταν ειμαι εξω.Τελικα χρειαζεται το ροφημα μετα την προπονηση ή οχι?


και να υπαρχει παραθυρακι εκεινη την ωρα.το ροφημα αποτελειται απο καποια συστατικα.πρωτεινες κ υδατανθρακες κυριως.απλα σε διευκολυνει να τα παρεις με τη προηποθεση μεχρι να παω σπιτι να κανω μπανιο κ να μαγειρεψω περασε η ωρα.τωρα και 2 ωρες μετα να φας δεν εγινε τπτ.απλα για μενα.οταν πας σπιτι να εχεις 4 ασπραδια βρασμενα.φατα και μετα φαε γευμα μετα απο κανα 2 ωρο η οποτε φας εξω αν φας.3 βδομαδες παιρνω συμπληρωμα.δε με κρατησε ποτε πισω το κανονικο φαγητο.

----------


## Eddie

> Ερωτηση εφοσον οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει δεν υπαρχει window of opportunity και εφοσον το σωμα μας δεν χρειαζεται αμεσσα πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση ποιος ο λογος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος?Ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορες πλεον βιαζομαι να βγω μετα την προπονα και διαλεγω για μεταπροπονητικο ενα στερεεο και οχι ροφημα ωστε να μην πιω την whey και μετα απο μια ωρα πειναω ξανα οταν ειμαι εξω.Τελικα χρειαζεται το ροφημα μετα την προπονηση ή οχι?


Εγω νιωθω καλυτερα τωρα που για μεταπροπονητικο εχω στερεο..ισως ειναι και placebo,αλλα ετσι μου φαινεται.

----------


## Devil

> το ενα οξυνο το αλλο βασικο και σου κανει το στομαχψι βιδωνια.απο θεμα αποροφφησης ισα ισα η πρωτεινη τ γαλακτος αποροφαται ταχυτερα λογω σακχαρων του πορτοκαλιου.τουλαχιστον ετσι μ χει πει εμπειρος


κυριολεκτικα οτι να ναι το ποστ σου...

το ενα εχει ph 6-7 το αλλο εχει ph 3-4.... το βασικο που το ειδες?

και η πρωτεινη του γαλακτος πως γινετε να αποροφατε καλητερα λογο ζαχαρων?

----------


## Devil

> Ερωτηση εφοσον οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει δεν υπαρχει window of opportunity και εφοσον το σωμα μας δεν χρειαζεται αμεσσα πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση ποιος ο λογος του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος?Ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορες πλεον βιαζομαι να βγω μετα την προπονα και διαλεγω για μεταπροπονητικο ενα στερεεο και οχι ροφημα ωστε να μην πιω την whey και μετα απο μια ωρα πειναω ξανα οταν ειμαι εξω.Τελικα χρειαζεται το ροφημα μετα την προπονηση ή οχι?


απλα δεν ειναι αναγκαιο...

δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις μεγαλη διαφορα.... ειδικα σε περιοδους bulking δεν το θεωρω απαραιτητο εφοσον μπορεις να παρεις ολα τα μακρος απο στερεη τροφη...

----------


## Devil

> 





> Δίκιο έχει.


σπαμ στο σπαμ..... καλα εισαι....

ιδεα εχετε απο το τι ειναι το intermittent fasting??? ολοι αυτοι που κανουν IF πως κανουν προπονηση χωρις να φανε για 16ωρες?

----------


## Giannistzn

> κυριολεκτικα οτι να ναι το ποστ σου...
> 
> το ενα εχει ph 6-7 το αλλο εχει ph 3-4.... το βασικο που το ειδες?
> 
> και η πρωτεινη του γαλακτος πως γινετε να αποροφατε καλητερα λογο ζαχαρων?


Devil, υπαρχει απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωτησα? Περα του ph, παιζει ανταγωνιστικη απορροφηση ή κατι που να μπλοκαρει απορροφηση στοιχειων του ενος απο το αλλο? Ή απλα μυθος?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> *Και να μη φας πρωινο μια χαρα προπονηση θα βγαλεις  Ακομα ενας μυθος και αυτος με τους υ/ες πριν την προπο*





> σπαμ στο σπαμ..... καλα εισαι....
> 
> ιδεα εχετε απο το τι ειναι το intermittent fasting??? ολοι αυτοι που κανουν IF πως κανουν προπονηση χωρις να φανε για 16ωρες?


*βλέπεις τι γράφει?*

συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αν κάποιος κάνει IF,

αλλά ο worst μιλάει για γενικά και όχι για όσους θέλουνε να χάσουνε κιλά.

----------


## TheWorst

Το σκεπτικο απτο IF το εχω , πολυ με επηρεασε τελικα αυτο το eat stop eat που διαβασα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Αντωνης

> συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αν κάποιος κάνει IF,
> 
> αλλά ο worst μιλάει για γενικά και όχι για όσους θέλουνε να χάσουνε κιλά.


Ποιος σου ειπε οτι η IF χρησιμοποιειται μονο απο οσους θελουν να χασουνε κιλα να τον μαλωσω?

----------


## kostas11

> σπαμ στο σπαμ..... καλα εισαι....
> 
> ιδεα εχετε απο το τι ειναι το intermittent fasting??? ολοι αυτοι που κανουν IF πως κανουν προπονηση χωρις να φανε για 16ωρες?


δεν καταλαβες,εννοώ δίκιο έχει ο Worst,όχι ο καλούτσικος  :01. Wink:

----------


## kostas11

> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι η IF χρησιμοποιειται μονο απο οσους θελουν να χασουνε κιλα να τον μαλωσω?


 :03. Thumb up: 
body recomposition κυρίως την κάνουν,ελληνιστή χάσιμο λίπους και μάζα,η leangains.

----------


## Devil

> *βλέπεις τι γράφει?*
> 
> συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αν κάποιος κάνει IF,
> 
> αλλά ο worst μιλάει για γενικά και όχι για όσους θέλουνε να χάσουνε κιλά.


και ποιος ειπε οτι η IF ειναι για χασεις κιλα?

edit: τωρα το ειδα το ποστ σου Αντωνη...

@κωστα.... απλα οπως ειδα το ποστ σου καταλαβα οτι συμφωνουσες..... επρεπε να γραψεις 2 λογια παραπανω να καταλαβουμε τι εννοεις...

----------


## Devil

> Devil, υπαρχει απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωτησα? Περα του ph, παιζει ανταγωνιστικη απορροφηση ή κατι που να μπλοκαρει απορροφηση στοιχειων του ενος απο το αλλο? Ή απλα μυθος?


να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το εχω ψαξει ποτε.... το ph δεν νομιζω οτι εχει καμια σχεση... απο εκει και περα δεν βλεπω τιποτα το ανταγωνιστικο (τουλαχιστον απ αυτα που ξερω...)... δεν μπορω να σου δωσω στανταρ απαντηση οτι ειναι αυτο η' το αλλο....

----------


## Kaloutsikos

παιδιά σόρυ κιώλας αλλά επειδή τα Αγγλικά είναι για .... μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι σημαίνει το ιφ?

----------


## TheWorst

intermiting fasting

----------


## beefmeup

*Intermittent Fasting*
Kaloutsikos αυτο λες?

διαλειματικη νηστεια..η κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> *Intermittent Fasting*
> Kaloutsikos αυτο λες?
> 
> διαλειματικη νηστεια..η κατι τετοιο.


α καλά εντάξει,
εγώ άλλο κατάλαβα

σόρυ! :03. Bowdown: 

το θέμα όμως δεν είναι αυτό ...

----------


## TheWorst

16 ωρες δε τρως τπτ και μετα ολο το φαϊ σε 8 ωρες,κυριως το 30-40 % σε μεταπροπονητικο και η προπονηση με αδειο στομαχι.

Απλα πραγματα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> 16 ωρες δε τρως τπτ και μετα ολο το φαϊ σε 8 ωρες,κυριως το 30-40 % σε μεταπροπονητικο και η προπονηση με αδειο στομαχι.
> 
> Απλα πραγματα


εγώ που κάνω όγκο,
που σε όλα μου τα γεύματα εχω υδατάνθρακες,
όταν ξυπνήσω το πρωί στις 9,
παώ γυμναστήριο στις 10:30 με άδειο στομάχι,
θα βγάλω την ίδια προπόνηση, την ίδια ένταση,
από το να φάω ένα καλό πρωινό και να πάω για προπόνηση?

----------


## Αντωνης

> εγώ που κάνω όγκο,
> που σε όλα μου τα γεύματα εχω υδατάνθρακες,
> όταν ξυπνήσω το πρωί στις 9,
> παώ γυμναστήριο στις 10:30 με άδειο στομάχι,
> θα βγάλω την ίδια προπόνηση, την ίδια ένταση,
> από το να φάω ένα καλό πρωινό και να πάω για προπόνηση?


Iσως και καλυτερη..Το πρωτογονο ενστικτο της πεινας θα σε κανει να θελεις να τα κανεις ολα λαμπογυαλο,
μιλαμε για τρελη ενταση :04. Box Sack: 

Βεβαια ειναι αναλογα τον ανθρωπο...Σε αλλους δουλευουν τρελα οι fasted προπονησεις και αλλοι δεν μπορουν ουτε να παρουν τα ποδια τους αν πανε νηστικοι για προπονηση..

----------


## Eddie

> Iσως και καλυτερη..Το πρωτογονο ενστικτο της πεινας θα σε κανει να θελεις να τα κανεις ολα λαμπογυαλο,
> μιλαμε για τρελη ενταση
> 
> Βεβαια ειναι αναλογα τον ανθρωπο...Σε αλλους δουλευουν τρελα οι fasted προπονησεις και αλλοι δεν μπορουν ουτε να παρουν τα ποδια τους αν πανε νηστικοι για προπονηση..


Kι εγω το πιστευω αυτο.Βασικα ειναι μια ιδεα στο μυαλο..αν σκεφτεσαι "πω ρε φουστη μου,εχω να φαω απο χθες..καλυτερα να μη ζοριστω πολυ για να μη καταβολιστω" ε λογικο ειναι να λειτουργησει κατα ολη αυτη η σκεψη.Μονο και μονο υποσυνειδητα φτανει να σου κανει τη ζημια.

----------


## Devil

> Iσως και καλυτερη..Το πρωτογονο ενστικτο της πεινας θα σε κανει να θελεις να τα κανεις ολα λαμπογυαλο,
> μιλαμε για τρελη ενταση
> 
> *Βεβαια ειναι αναλογα τον ανθρωπο...Σε αλλους δουλευουν τρελα οι fasted προπονησεις και αλλοι δεν μπορουν ουτε να παρουν τα ποδια τους αν πανε νηστικοι για προπονηση..*


ισχυει.... fasted δεν την παλευω να κανω προπονηση...

παρολα αυτα κανω fasting 12ωρες... το πρωινο το εχω κοψει....  απλα κανω ενα γευμα κανα 4ωρες πριν την προπονηση... τουλαχιστον ετσι δουλευω καλητερα απο οτι εχω δει μεχρι τωρα....

----------


## tolis93

> Kι εγω το πιστευω αυτο.Βασικα ειναι μια ιδεα στο μυαλο..αν σκεφτεσαι "πω ρε φουστη μου,εχω να φαω απο χθες..καλυτερα να μη ζοριστω πολυ για να μη καταβολιστω" ε λογικο ειναι να λειτουργησει κατα ολη αυτη η σκεψη.Μονο και μονο υποσυνειδητα φτανει να σου κανει τη ζημια.


+1. σημερα λιγο ενιωθα κουρασμενος.κ λογω κετο κιολας.2μισι ωρες εκανα να βγαλω προπονηση π κανονικα σε 1μισι ωρα τη ξεπεταω.νταξει λιγο παραπανω αεροβιο μεν αλλα κανα 15λεπτο...τα υπολοιπα 45 λεπτα τι διαολο εκανα ουτε π καταλαβα...

----------


## Wargod

Περα απο τις "βασικες" θερμιδες που εχει αναγκη ο οργανισμος, το ποσο εντονη ειναι η προπονηση και ποσες θερμιδες χρεαιζονται για να την καληψουν πως το βρησκουμε; 
Εχω διαβασει εδω οτι ενας bb θελει περιπου 3000-4000 θερμιδες, τι κανει την διαφορα στις 3000 με τις 4000 ομως, και εγω που δεν ακολουθω καπιο εντονο προγραμμα σε γυμναστιριο πως μπορω να υπολογισω ποσες χρεαιζομαι;

----------


## oldhiphop

Παιδια εχω μια ερωτιση...οι μιυς μπορουν να αναπτιχθουν αν καταναλονεις μια καλη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης καθημερινα αλα οχι υδατανθρακες?η εστω ελαχιστους.

----------


## Αντωνης

Γιατι να μην μπορουν?Απο την στιγμη που κανεις ισο/υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη μια χαρα αναπτυσσονται,ειτε αργα ειτε γρηγορα.Και σε υποθερμιδικη υπο προυποθεσεις μπορεις να εχεις μια ελαχιστη αυξηση,αλλα δεν νομιζω για πολυ καιρο.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

εγώ παίδες όσες φορές πήγα Σάββατο πρωί στο γυμναστήριο και είχα να φάω από την προηγούμενη μέρα,
προπόνηση δεν έβγαλα, δεν είχα ενέργεια.

ενώ τώρα που τρώω ένα δίωρο πριν μπορώ να βγάλω μια καλή προπόνηση,

κάποιος που κάνει κάψιμο λίπους δεν το συζητάμε, καλύτερα να μην έχει φαει,
αλλά εγώ που φορτώνω κιλά δεν βγαίνει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## oldhiphop

> Γιατι να μην μπορουν?Απο την στιγμη που κανεις ισο/υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη μια χαρα αναπτυσσονται,ειτε αργα ειτε γρηγορα.Και σε υποθερμιδικη υπο προυποθεσεις μπορεις να εχεις μια ελαχιστη αυξηση,αλλα δεν νομιζω για πολυ καιρο.


μπορει καπιος να μινει στα ιδια κιλα και να εχει  αυξηση στους μιυς του?

----------


## dionisos

> *εγώ παίδες όσες φορές πήγα Σάββατο πρωί στο γυμναστήριο και είχα να φάω από την προηγούμενη μέρα,
> προπόνηση δεν έβγαλα, δεν είχα ενέργεια.*
> 
> ενώ τώρα που τρώω ένα δίωρο πριν μπορώ να βγάλω μια καλή προπόνηση,
> 
> κάποιος που κάνει κάψιμο λίπους δεν το συζητάμε, καλύτερα να μην έχει φαει,
> αλλά εγώ που φορτώνω κιλά δεν βγαίνει


Νομίζω παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφή της προηγούμενης μέρας και ειδικότερα το τελευταίο γεύμα, τι ώρα ήταν αν είχε ή όχι υδατάνθρακες κτλ. Συμφωνείς?

----------


## Αντωνης

> Νομίζω παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφή της προηγούμενης μέρας και ειδικότερα το τελευταίο γεύμα, τι ώρα ήταν αν είχε ή όχι υδατάνθρακες κτλ. Συμφωνείς?


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: Ετσι ακριβως,με το γιαουρτακι και την μια χουφτα ξηροκαρπια που τρωτε οι περισσοτεροι πριν κοιμηθειτε,πως περιμενετε να βγαλετε προπονηση την επομενη μερα νηστικοι?

Παντως Kaloutsike εξακολουθεις να μην καταλαβαινεις οτι οι fasted προπονησεις ΔΕΝ εχουν ως στοχο το καψιμο λιπους.Να δουμε ποσες φορες ακομα θα το πουμε

@oldhiphop ναι

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια οι φαστεντ προπονησεις ειναι και θεμα προσαρμογης..Παντως για μενα καλυτερα να φαω το πρωι υ/ες και να παω μετα απο 3 ωρες παρα να τρωω πριν κοιμηθω υ/ες .. 
@Αντωνη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οι περισσοτεροι για αυτο το κανουν, δηλαδη φαστεντ προπονησεις για να χρησημοποιειται το λιπος ως πηγη ενεργειας.Διαβαζα και για κατι ορμονες που εκκρινει κατα το ΙΦ και οτι ο μεταβολισμος αυξανεται με 8% , εχεις κερδη και σε μειωση λιπους και σε αυξηση μυικης μαζας (ποσο αληθευει δε ξερω)

----------


## Αντωνης

> @Αντωνη απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οι περισσοτεροι για αυτο το κανουν, *δηλαδη φαστεντ προπονησεις για να χρησημοποιειται το λιπος ως πηγη ενεργειας*.Διαβαζα και για κατι ορμονες που εκκρινει κατα το ΙΦ και *οτι ο μεταβολισμος αυξανεται με 8% , εχεις κερδη και σε μειωση λιπους και σε αυξηση μυικης μαζας* (ποσο αληθευει δε ξερω)


Πραγματικα ρε Worst,διαβασες ολοκληρη βιβλιογραφια και καταλαβες *αυτα*?

Μαλιστα...

----------


## TheWorst

Δε καταλαβα ? 
Ειρωνεια ηταν αυτο ?  :08. Rifle:  :08. Rifle:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Νομίζω παίζει ρόλο και η διατροφή της προηγούμενης μέρας και ειδικότερα το τελευταίο γεύμα, τι ώρα ήταν αν είχε ή όχι υδατάνθρακες κτλ. Συμφωνείς?


παίζει ρόλο,
αλλά δεν μπορείς 20 λεπτά πριν κοιμηθείς να κάνεις ένα γεύμα με πρ.+υδατ.+λιπ.




> Ετσι ακριβως,με το γιαουρτακι και την μια χουφτα ξηροκαρπια που τρωτε οι περισσοτεροι πριν κοιμηθειτε,πως περιμενετε να βγαλετε προπονηση την επομενη μερα νηστικοι?
> 
> Παντως Kaloutsike εξακολουθεις να μην καταλαβαινεις οτι οι fasted προπονησεις ΔΕΝ εχουν ως στοχο το καψιμο λιπους.Να δουμε ποσες φορες ακομα θα το πουμε
> 
> @oldhiphop ναι


Ρε συ το κατάλαβα για τις fasted προπονήσεις,

2,5 ώρες πριν κοιμηθώ κάνω ένα καλό γεύμα, και
20 λεπτά πριν κοιμηθώ γιαούρτι με αμύγδαλα,
δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να ξαναφάω εκείνη την ώρα υδατάνθρακα
και να πέσω για ύπνο φουσκωμένος,
καλύτερα το πρωί ένα καλό γεύμα.

----------


## Wargod

Εδω και καμια βδομαδα τρωω ανα 3-4 ωρες. Δεν εχω συγκεκριμενο ωραριο, ουτε συγκεκριμενη διατροφη, απλα φροντιζω να τρωω παντα οταν ξυπναω, και μετα παει απο μονο του ωραριο. 
Η διατροφη τωρα, περιεχει οτι υπαρχει σπιτι... Γιαουρτι, κανα αυγο, σπιτικο φαγητο, ψωμι-γαλοπουλα-τυρι, κανα φρουτο, καμια σαλατα... απλα πραγματα.  Γενικα προσπαθω να τρωω αρκετη πρωτεΐνη και λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες (θελω να χασω λιπος). Για αρχη ωραια ειναι, σιγα-σιγα θα φτιαξω ενα σταθερο προγμαμμα, και ως προς τις ωρες και ως προς την διατροφη, απλα για λιγο καιρο δυστιχος δεν εχω την δυνατοτιτα, ακομα και αν εχω ενα προγραμμα κατα νου να το ακολουθισω. 
Το μονο προβλημα που εχω, και για αυτο γραφω εξ'αρχης, ειναι με την ποσοτιτα του φαγητου... Επειδη τρωγωντας ανα 3-4 ωρες βγαινουν αρκετα γευματα, πανε και οι θερμιδες ψιλα... Προφανος η απαντιση ειναι "μικροτερες μεριδες", ηδη ομως μου φαινονται μικρες, και εχω μονιμος μια μικρη πεινα αναμεσα στα γευματα... Μπορω να κανω κατι γιαι να μην πειναω τοσο και να μπορεσω να μειωσω τις ποσοτιτες που τρωω;

----------


## Giannistzn

> Εδω και καμια βδομαδα τρωω ανα 3-4 ωρες. Δεν εχω συγκεκριμενο ωραριο, ουτε συγκεκριμενη διατροφη, απλα φροντιζω να τρωω παντα οταν ξυπναω, και μετα παει απο μονο του ωραριο. 
> Η διατροφη τωρα, περιεχει οτι υπαρχει σπιτι... Γιαουρτι, κανα αυγο, σπιτικο φαγητο, ψωμι-γαλοπουλα-τυρι, κανα φρουτο, καμια σαλατα... απλα πραγματα.  Γενικα προσπαθω να τρωω αρκετη πρωτεΐνη και λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες (θελω να χασω λιπος). Για αρχη ωραια ειναι, σιγα-σιγα θα φτιαξω ενα σταθερο προγμαμμα, και ως προς τις ωρες και ως προς την διατροφη, απλα για λιγο καιρο δυστιχος δεν εχω την δυνατοτιτα, ακομα και αν εχω ενα προγραμμα κατα νου να το ακολουθισω. 
> Το μονο προβλημα που εχω, και για αυτο γραφω εξ'αρχης, ειναι με την ποσοτιτα του φαγητου... Επειδη τρωγωντας ανα 3-4 ωρες βγαινουν αρκετα γευματα, πανε και οι θερμιδες ψιλα... Προφανος η απαντιση ειναι "μικροτερες μεριδες", ηδη ομως μου φαινονται μικρες, και εχω μονιμος μια μικρη πεινα αναμεσα στα γευματα... Μπορω να κανω κατι γιαι να μην πειναω τοσο και να μπορεσω να μειωσω τις ποσοτιτες που τρωω;


Συνηθεια ειναι. Εγω θα σου πω οτι το ματι δεν ειναι καλος συμβουλος. 

Κατσε βγαλε ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεσαι, και μετρα ποσοτητες γιατι μπορει τελικα να παιρνεις λιγοτερες απο οσες θες ή περισσοτερες. Κολπα και μαγικα τρικ για να μην πεινας, δεν υπαρχουν. Δοκιμασε να αυξησεις τη σαλατα σου και πινε και νερο να σε φουσκωνει. Μετα παιζει μονο η συνηθεια.

----------


## Wargod

Δεν ψαχνω μαγικα τρικ, κατι σαν αυτο που μου προτινες με την σαλατα και το νερο ενοουσα! :01. Wink:   :01. Mr. Green:  
Αν δεν εχω κανει λαθος στους υπολογισμους μου θελω περιπου 1700-2000 (δεν εχω ουτε σταθερη ασκηση οποτε δεν ξερω ακριβος...). Πως να μετρισω ομως ποσες θερμιδες εχει καθε τροφη;... Νταξει, ενα γιαουρτι μπορω να βρω στο ιντερνετ τι θερμιδες εχει, αλλα ενα μαγειρεμενο φαγητο που να ξερω ποσες θερμιδες εχει;

----------


## TheWorst

Θα κανεις το φαγητο σε μικρες ποσοτητες..Ας πουμε δηλαδη οτι θες σημερα να εχεις 300 γραμμαρια ρυζι , αλλα δε θα τα φας σε μια φορα , αλλα σε 3..Θα χρειαστει καθε φορα να βραζεις το ρυζι 100 γραμμαρια μονο , γιατι οταν ειναι βρασμενο δε μπορεις να υπολογισεις τους υ/ες.
Βλεπεις διαφορα απο αυτο που κανεις ή οχι? Αν ναι , απλα συνεχισε.

----------


## Wargod

Αυτην την βδομαδα ειμαι σταθερος στα κιλα μου, την προηγουμενη που ετωγα 2-3 φορες την μερα ειχα χασει 2 κιλα... Οποτε καπιο διοτθωμα σιγουρα χρεαιζετε!

----------


## Αντωνης

Γνωριζει κανεις ποσα γρ. πρωτεινης εχουν 100 γρ. γλωσσας?Το γκουγκλαρα αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι

----------


## thanasis76

> Γνωριζει κανεις ποσα γρ. πρωτεινης εχουν 100 γρ. γλωσσας?Το γκουγκλαρα αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι


15-16 περιπου

----------


## Αντωνης

Οκ ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

ίσως σας φανεί λίγο αστείο αυτο που θα ρωτήσω αλλα τις μέρες που εχουμε off ειναι καλο να ακολουθούμε την διατροφή ίδια η αλλαγμένη ?
ας πούμε εγω μετά απο την προπόνηση πίνω την whey και μετά απο 1 ώρα τρώω μια ομελετα *(5 ασπράδια , 2 φετες γαλοπούλα βραστη χαμ. λιπ. , λίγο κρεμμύδι, λίγη ντομάτα , λίγη πιπεριά)*. και ειναι το δεκατιανό μου. Το ΣΚ θα έπρεπε να το αλλάζω ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω συνηθως απλως οταν ειναι μερα ξεκουρασης παραλειπω το γευμα μετα τη προπονηση.Ετσι βασικα εχεις και καινουργιο ωραριο (ας πουμε 10 00 - πρωινο 13-15,30 προπονηση 15,30 - φαι , ενω τωρα εχεις 10 00 , 13 00 16 00 κ.ο.κ.) 

Αλλαζω ακομα και τις τροφες , μια φορα πατατα , μια φορα ρυζι , μια φορα μακαρονια , συνοδευω με κοτοπουλο ή κοτατζ

Απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον θα κανεις γραμμωση?

----------


## Dreiko

εγω θα σου ελεγα να κοβεις λιγους carbs τις οφ μερες....αλλα μπορεις να ακολουθεις και το ιδιο plan.....


Υ.Γ.Thats fatal ε???? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

συνηθως μειωνεις λιγο τους υδατανθρακες αφου δεν κανεις προπονηση οι παραπανω δεν χρησιμευουν.

----------


## rey1989

την πρωτεΐνη που πίνω μετα την προπόνηση δεν την πείνω τις μέρες που εχω off (Σ/Κ)
το επόμενο γεύμα όμως είναι το δεκατιανό , οπότε για να κοψω το γεύμα που κάνω μετα την προπόνηση τις off μερες πρέπει να κόψω το δεκατιανό.

υδατάνθρακες όπως βλέπετε δεν έχει ιδιαίτερους.
--
@Dreiko

το έκανα για μήνες αυτο καθημερινά  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

> την πρωτεΐνη που πίνω μετα την προπόνηση δεν την πείνω τις μέρες που εχω off (Σ/Κ)
> το επόμενο γεύμα όμως είναι το δεκατιανό , οπότε για να κοψω το γεύμα που κάνω μετα την προπόνηση τις off μερες πρέπει να κόψω το δεκατιανό.
> 
> υδατάνθρακες όπως βλέπετε δεν έχει ιδιαίτερους.
> --
> @Dreiko
> 
> το έκανα για μήνες αυτο καθημερινά


τοτε δε παιζει προβλημα.εγω απλα μειωνω 20 γραμμαρια τους υδατανθρακες κ εχω αυξημενη δραστηριοτητα εκεινη τη μερα.μια μερα εχω οφ

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Mετα απο την προπονηση, για εμας που θελουμε να φτιαξουμε μυες, χρειαζομαστε να φαμε. Μπορουν ομως οι μυες να τραφουν απο ....το λιπος που εχουμε πανω μας ή αυτο χρησιμευει αποκλειστικα ως καυσιμο ενεργειας για οταν μας λειπει αυτη?

----------


## tolis93

διαβασα καπου εδω μεσα απο ποστ μελους οτι μια διαιτα γραμμωσης ειναι 10% μιεων στις ημερισιες θερμιδες. 2 επι το βαρος μας σε πρωτεινη.1 επι το βαρος μας σε λιπαρα και οτι μενει υδατανθρακες
εμενα μ βγηκαν αυτα
θερμιδες 2500
πρωτεινες 166 επι 4 =664
λιπαρα 83 επι 9=747
υδατανθρακες 2500-664+747=1081 δηλαδη 272 γρ υδατανθρακες
δεν ειναι πολλα?
83 κιλα ειμαι

----------


## TheWorst

Βαλε καλυτερα 2+ χ τα λιπαρα

----------


## tolis93

> Βαλε καλυτερα 2+ χ τα λιπαρα


μετα δε θα πανε στο θεο ρ συ?

----------


## TheWorst

Κοψε βεβαια τους υ/ες..Κοιτα τις θερμιδες που παιρνεις απλα.Αλλα 2χ πρωτεινη 2-2.5χ λιπαρα 0,8-1 υ/ες , κατι τετοιο ισως,υπολογισε θερμιδες και δες.

----------


## pizzass

μαγκεσ ηθελα να ρωτησω για.... τον ταραμα και την καπαρη  :01. Mr. Green:  επειδη καταναλωνω αρκετη ποσοτητα και απο τα δυο ηθελα να ρωτησω για την διατροφικη τους αξια και γενικα αν χρησιμευουν σε κατι..

----------


## Giannistzn

Για τον ταραμα δεν ξερω, η καπαρη εχει πολυυυ αλατι ομως. Δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.. Ισως σε πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες να ειναι οκ, αλλα δεν ξερω περισσοτερα

----------


## AntwnhsSs

τα ειδα σε ενα supermarket και μου φανηκαν πολυ καλα τι γνωμη εχεται για τα Alpen No Added Sugar (Χωρίς προσθήκη ζάχαρης)? Σιτάρι ολικής άλεσης (42%), νιφάδες βρώμης ολικής άλεσης (36%), σταφίδες (15%), γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο σε σκόνη, ορός γάλακτος σε σκόνη, καβουρδισμένοι ξηροί καρποί σε μικρά κομμάτια (3%) (φουντούκια και αμύγδαλα), εκχύλισμα βυνοποιημένου κριθαριού, αλάτι.

μπορουμε τη μια μερα να τρωμε σκετη βρωμη και την αλλη   αυτο??

----------


## tolis93

> τα ειδα σε ενα supermarket και μου φανηκαν πολυ καλα τι γνωμη εχεται για τα Alpen No Added Sugar (Χωρίς προσθήκη ζάχαρης)? Σιτάρι ολικής άλεσης (42%), νιφάδες βρώμης ολικής άλεσης (36%), σταφίδες (15%), γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο σε σκόνη, ορός γάλακτος σε σκόνη, καβουρδισμένοι ξηροί καρποί σε μικρά κομμάτια (3%) (φουντούκια και αμύγδαλα), εκχύλισμα βυνοποιημένου κριθαριού, αλάτι.
> 
> μπορουμε τη μια μερα να τρωμε σκετη βρωμη και την αλλη   αυτο??


ψαξε το γλυκαιμικο τους δεικτη αν κ αυτα εχω την εντυπωση πως ειναι πολυ καλα.

----------


## tolis93

> μαγκεσ ηθελα να ρωτησω για.... τον ταραμα και την καπαρη  επειδη καταναλωνω αρκετη ποσοτητα και απο τα δυο ηθελα να ρωτησω για την διατροφικη τους αξια και γενικα αν χρησιμευουν σε κατι..


o ταραμας αποτελει απο τις καλυτερες πηγες λιπαρων.μια κουταλια σουπας ειναι 16 γρ εχει 40 θερμιδες 3 γρ λιπαρα απο τα οποια κορεσμενα μωλις το 1(κατα μεσο ορο)τα μονο ακορεστα 0,7 και πολυακορεστα 1,3.Καλυπτει το 50% της ημερισιας αναγκης σε βιταμινη β12.Αυτα.....

----------


## AntwnhsSs

ανά μερίδα 40g                 *ανά 100g*

Ενέργεια (Kilojoule)                 597kJ 	          * 1493kJ*
Ενέργεια (θερμίδες)            	141kcal 	           *353kcal       * 
Πρωτεΐνες                              4.3g 	            *10,7g*
Υδατάνθρακες 	                    25.7g             	*64,3g*
 (εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα) 	   6.3g 	            * 15,9g*
Λιπαρά 	                             2.4g 	                *5,9g*
 (εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα)      0.3g                   *  0,7g*
Ίνες                                    3.1g 	              * 7,7g*
 (διαλυτές)                   	 0.9g 	                        *2,2g*
 (αδιάλυτες) 	                  2.2g                     *   5,5g* 
Νάτριο 	                           0.1g                     *  0,2g* 
Αλάτι ή ισοδύναμο αυτού 	  0.2g                     *   0,4g*

με κοκκινο ειναι τα 100γρ

----------


## tolis93

> ανά μερίδα 40g                 *ανά 100g*
> 
> Ενέργεια (Kilojoule)                 597kJ 	          * 1493kJ*
> Ενέργεια (θερμίδες)            	141kcal 	           *353kcal       * 
> Πρωτεΐνες                              4.3g 	            *10,7g*
> Υδατάνθρακες 	                    25.7g             	*64,3g*
>  (εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα) 	   6.3g 	            * 15,9g*
> Λιπαρά 	                             2.4g 	                *5,9g*
>  (εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα)      0.3g                   *  0,7g*
> ...


 δεν απεχουν και τρελα απο τη βρωμη,για μερα παρα μερα οπως ειπες μ φενεται πολυ οκ

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια κανω διατροφη αλλα μπορω να εχω cheat day την κυριακη?? 

 λογο οτι θα πηγαινω στο χωριο και δεν νομιζω να μπορω να ακολουθησω το προγραμμα διατροφης την συγκεκριμενη μερα.

Να υπενθυμισω οτι ειμαι 16 χρονων και κανω ογκο

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια κανω διατροφη αλλα μπορω να εχω cheat day την κυριακη?? 
> 
>  λογο οτι θα πηγαινω στο χωριο και δεν νομιζω να μπορω να ακολουθησω το προγραμμα διατροφης την συγκεκριμενη μερα.
> 
> Να υπενθυμισω οτι ειμαι 16 χρονων και κανω ογκο


για μενα προσπαθησε να μη κανεις παρασπονδιες ολη την υπολοιπη βδομαδα.πηγαινε στο χωριο κ περνα καλα.αν τωρα μπορεις να φας ψητο κ οχι τηγανιες κ ιστοριες πολυ καλως.τωρα αν εισαι ολη μερα εκει. ε χαλαλι φαε οτι γουσταρεις μεσημερι.κ απογευμα φαε κανα φρουτο δε παιζει να μη δεν εχει το χωριο :01. Mr. Green:  κ στη τελικη αν δεις πως το παρακανες στο βρωμικο φαγητο.οσο γινεται βρωμικο απο χωριο δλδ.κανε λιγο παραπανω αεροβια μεσα στη βδομαδα.συν 3-4 λεπτα τη φορα κ εισαι οκ.σιγα

----------


## billy89

Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδες: Μήπως ξέρει κανένας  το ρύζι και τα μακαρόνια τα 100γρ άβραστα πόσα γραμμάρια είναι βρασμένα? Γιατί λέμε ζυγίζουμε άβραστο αλλά εγώ κάθε φορά βράζω όλη τη συσκευασία για να χω (άσε που άμα είναι 500γρ άβραστα προσπαθώ να τα χωρίζω στα 5 αλλά το μάτι δεν είναι ζυγαριά ακριβείας! :01. Razz: ). Α και κάτι άλλο: οι θερμίδες που γράφει πάνω η συσκευασία στα 100γρ τα εννοεί βρασμένα ή άβραστα?

----------


## paulos perakis

Γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν σε περιοδο γραμμωσης πειραζει στο γιαουρτι που το τρωω για απογευματινο να προσθεσω λιγο μελι γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορω να το φαω με τιποτα :01. Sad: ?

----------


## Dreiko

δεν ηταν αναγκη για καινουριο θεμα.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν σε περιοδο γραμμωσης πειραζει στο γιαουρτι που το τρωω για απογευματινο να προσθεσω λιγο μελι γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορω να το φαω με τιποτα?


δεν μπορεις να φας σκετο γιαουρτι? :01. Unsure: 

οχι δεν πειράζει αμα βαλεις λιγο μελι... βαλε και αμύγδαλα η καρύδια.

----------


## tivadar

Αν το μελι χωραει στα macro σου χωραει δηλαδη μεσα στους υδατανθρακες που εχεις καθορισει για την γραμμωση ναι βαλε.Αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μια κoυταλια του γλυκου μελι  την μερα δεν νομιζω να σε εμποδισει να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου ακομα και αν δεν χωραει.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αν το μελι χωραει στα macro σου χωραει δηλαδη μεσα στους υδατανθρακες που εχεις καθορισει για την γραμμωση ναι βαλε.*Αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μια κoυταλια του γλυκου μελι  την μερα δεν νομιζω να σε εμποδισει να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου ακομα και αν δεν χωραει.*


ανα γεια σου... τι macro και χαζομαρες μιλαμε για μικρες ποσοτητες...  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Μια ερώτηση ρε παιδες: Μήπως ξέρει κανένας  το ρύζι και τα μακαρόνια τα 100γρ άβραστα πόσα γραμμάρια είναι βρασμένα? Γιατί λέμε ζυγίζουμε άβραστο αλλά εγώ κάθε φορά βράζω όλη τη συσκευασία για να χω (άσε που άμα είναι 500γρ άβραστα προσπαθώ να τα χωρίζω στα 5 αλλά το μάτι δεν είναι ζυγαριά ακριβείας!). Α και κάτι άλλο: οι θερμίδες που γράφει πάνω η συσκευασία στα 100γρ τα εννοεί βρασμένα ή άβραστα?



Χοντρικά τα υπολογίζω επι 3, δλδ 100 γραμμάρια άβραστα αφού βράσουν γίνονται 300γρ. Αλλά αυτό πολύ χοντρικά..

Η ετικέτα εννοεί 100γρ άβραστο.

----------


## tolis93

> Χοντρικά τα υπολογίζω επι 3, δλδ 100 γραμμάρια άβραστα αφού βράσουν γίνονται 300γρ. Αλλά αυτό πολύ χοντρικά..
> 
> Η ετικέτα εννοεί 100γρ άβραστο.


επειδη ουτε εγω ειχα ζυγαρια κανε το εξης.500 γρ βγαινουν...25-30 κουταλιες αβραστο.μετρα τες.κ πες 30 ας πουμε κουταλιες 500 τα γραμμαρια.500 δια 30 16 γρ η κουταλια.μετρα μετα αφου το βρασεις ποσες κουταλιες βγαζει.αν βγαλει 90 σημαινει πως η κουταλια ειναι 16 δια 3 καπου στα 5 γρ η κουταλια βρασμενο.

----------


## rey1989

θέλω να βάλω 1 μήλο στην διατροφή μου. Να το βάλω με το απογευματινό ? το απογευματινό μου σήμερα θα είναι 80γρ τόνος σε νερό και χόρτα(δεν ξέρω τι χόρτα , αντίδια? σεσκουλα? κάπως έτσι , με λεμόνι από πάνω και όχι λάδια).

θα κολλήσει εκεί το μήλο(πράσινο , ξινόμηλο) ?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Giannistzn

> επειδη ουτε εγω ειχα ζυγαρια κανε το εξης.500 γρ βγαινουν...25-30 κουταλιες αβραστο.μετρα τες.κ πες 30 ας πουμε κουταλιες 500 τα γραμμαρια.500 δια 30 16 γρ η κουταλια.μετρα μετα αφου το βρασεις ποσες κουταλιες βγαζει.αν βγαλει 90 σημαινει πως η κουταλια ειναι 16 δια 3 καπου στα 5 γρ η κουταλια βρασμενο.


Ας δωσει 10ευρω να παρει μια ζυγαρια.. Αν ειναι να μετραει 90 κουταλιες φεξε μου και γλυστρισα.. Και αν η μια ειναι 20γρ και η αλλη 10 και η αλλη 16 κλπ κλπ, αυτα ειναι μπακαλιστικα.. Μια ζυγαρια ρε παιδια ειναι οτι πιο απλο και φθηνο σε σχεση με ολα τα αλλα.




> θέλω να βάλω 1 μήλο στην διατροφή μου. Να το βάλω με το απογευματινό ? το απογευματινό μου σήμερα θα είναι 80γρ τόνος σε νερό και χόρτα(δεν ξέρω τι χόρτα , αντίδια? σεσκουλα? κάπως έτσι , με λεμόνι από πάνω και όχι λάδια).
> 
> θα κολλήσει εκεί το μήλο(πράσινο , ξινόμηλο) ?


Λαδια γιατι οχι? Το ελαιολαδο τι εχει, μια χαρουλα ειναι.. Τωρα για το μηλο, βαλτο το πρωι καλυτερα για εμενα, οχι οτι θα κανει καποια διαφορα το ποτε θα το βαλεις αλλα τεσπα.

----------


## rey1989

> Λαδια γιατι οχι? Το ελαιολαδο τι εχει, μια χαρουλα ειναι.. Τωρα για το μηλο, βαλτο το πρωι καλυτερα για εμενα, οχι οτι θα κανει καποια διαφορα το ποτε θα το βαλεις αλλα τεσπα.


γράφω όχι λάδια γιατί έχω ήδη λιπαρά στην διατροφή μου (1 κσ ελαιόλαδο στο μεσημεριανό και 1 κγλ ταχίνι στο ένα βραδινό γιαούρτι).
το απογευματινό μου είναι στις 5 - 5:30 και κοιμάμαι 11+. 

το πρωί έχω το πιτάκι 3κσ βρώμη / 5ασπράδια / 1γλ μέλι / κανέλα , να βάλω και το μήλο το πρωί μαζί?  :01. Unsure: 
σκεφτόμουν το απόγευμα γιατι γενικά κόβει την πείνα όσο να το κάνεις και αυτό με βολεύει..  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Δηλαδη εχεις μονο 15-16γρ λιπαρων καθημερινα? Το θεωρω ελαχιστο.. Ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## rey1989

είμαι σε περίοδο μείωσης βάρους/λίπους. είμαι 1,75 , 81 (ίσως και 80) κιλά. :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Αρα..Αυξησε τα λιπαρα  :01. Wink:

----------


## rey1989

ναι αλλά έτσι δεν θα αυξηθούν και οι θερμίδες? δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο με παίρνει  :08. Turtle: 
εντωμεταξύ από τότε που άρχισα πρόγραμμα με βάρη σήμερα ας πούμε (είχα 20 λεπτά ελλειπτικό ζέσταμα /στήθος/δικέφαλα/20 λεπτά διάδρομο/10 ποδήλατο) έβγαλα την προπόνηση κανονικά (είχα πιει ένα μπουκάλι νερού καφέ σκέτο με 5-6 κουταλιές για να αποφύγω να σέρνομαι όπως στις 2 προηγούμενες προπονήσεις) ομως παρατηρώ κάτι ζαλάδες μεσα στην μέρα απο το πουθενα!.

και εχω υδατάνθρακες κανονικά στην διατροφή μου. 

τι καινούρια τσαλιμάκια είναι αυτά τώρα δεν ξέρω .. βέβαια δεν παίρνω και πολυβιταμίνες ουτε τρώω φρούτα , δεν ξέρω μην παίζει ρόλο και αυτό αλλα τόσο καιρό ήμουν οκ. τώρα έβαλα ενα μηλαράκι πράσινο στο απογευματινό και βλέπουμε ..

----------


## pankol

μήπως να μείωνες λίγο τον καφέ... 6 κουταλιές είναι πάρα πολλές, μπορεί να σε πείραξε αυτό...

----------


## rey1989

δεν νομίζω , ειχα πιει και 2 ώρες πρίν που ξύπνησα άλλον ένα με 2-3 κγλ καφέ όπως κάθε πρωί.
οι ζαλάδες σκάνε και οταν δεν εχω πιεί καφέ μονο που εκεί έχω και τον πονοκέφαλο της έλλειψης καφέ.

αυτες οι ζαλάδες για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις είναι ίδιες με αυτες που είχα παλιότερα με  0 υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή μου μετά τις προπονήσεις. Όμως τωρα εδώ και καιρό έχω , οπότε .. δεν εξηγείται ..

----------


## Αντωνης

> ναι αλλά έτσι δεν θα αυξηθούν και οι θερμίδες? δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο με παίρνει 
> εντωμεταξύ από τότε που άρχισα πρόγραμμα με βάρη σήμερα ας πούμε (είχα 20 λεπτά ελλειπτικό ζέσταμα /στήθος/δικέφαλα/20 λεπτά διάδρομο/10 ποδήλατο) έβγαλα την προπόνηση κανονικά (είχα πιει ένα μπουκάλι νερού καφέ σκέτο με 5-6 κουταλιές για να αποφύγω να σέρνομαι όπως στις 2 προηγούμενες προπονήσεις) ομως παρατηρώ κάτι ζαλάδες μεσα στην μέρα απο το πουθενα!.
> 
> και εχω υδατάνθρακες κανονικά στην διατροφή μου. 
> 
> τι καινούρια τσαλιμάκια είναι αυτά τώρα δεν ξέρω .. βέβαια δεν παίρνω και πολυβιταμίνες ουτε τρώω φρούτα , δεν ξέρω μην παίζει ρόλο και αυτό αλλα τόσο καιρό ήμουν οκ. τώρα έβαλα ενα μηλαράκι πράσινο στο απογευματινό και βλέπουμε ..


Σερνεσαι γιατι εισαι τοσο καιρο σε (εξαντλητικη) διαιτα,και κανεις και υπερβολικη αεροβια.Το οτι τρως και carbs τι σημασια εχει?Αν δηλαδη εγω τρωω μια φραντζολα ψωμι πριν την προπονα και την υπολοιπη μερα τιποτα,δεν θα σερνομαι?

Τωρα για το τι να κανεις,στα ειχαμε γραψει παλιοτερα στο θρεντ σου.Στο ειχα πει οτι θα κρασαρεις(περαν για το αν θα κολλησεις στην ζυγαρια)αν συνεχισεις ετσι

----------


## rey1989

Δες την διατροφήhttp://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...143#post449143 μου αν θές για να μην την ποστάρω εδώ και με αρχίσουν οι mods στα Γαλλικά και δίκιο θα έχουν ..  :01. ROFL:  και πες μου. 

την έχω διορθώσει από τότε.

όσο για το κόλλημα της ζυγαριάς δεν έχω παράπονο , και 4 κιλά το μήνα να χάνω μια χαρά μου είναι εφόσον τρώω πλέον και ας κολλάω που και που..
έτσι και αλλιώς κανα 5ρι θέλω να χάσω και έχω βάλει στόχο να τα χάσω μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα , αλλά το κυριότερο για εμένα αυτή την στιγμή είναι να κάνω την διατροφή μου όσο καλύτερη μπορώ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

> Ας δωσει 10ευρω να παρει μια ζυγαρια.. Αν ειναι να μετραει 90 κουταλιες φεξε μου και γλυστρισα.. Και αν η μια ειναι 20γρ και η αλλη 10 και η αλλη 16 κλπ κλπ, αυτα ειναι μπακαλιστικα.. Μια ζυγαρια ρε παιδια ειναι οτι πιο απλο και φθηνο σε σχεση με ολα τα αλλα.


Ζυγαριά έχω, αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι ότι με βολεύει να το ζυγίζω βρασμένο αντί για άβραστο! :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Ζυγαριά έχω, αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι ότι με βολεύει να το ζυγίζω βρασμένο αντί για άβραστο!


ελα ρ συ κ δε το λες τοση ωρα.απλα.100 αβραστα.βραστα κ ξανα ζυγισε τα.300 βγηκαν?ε οκ 10 γρ αβραστα=30 γρ βρασμενα.κ τελειωσε

----------


## tolis93

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disord...e_morning.aspx

συμφωνα με το παραπανω αρθρο η ινσουλινη το πρωι ειναι στα τοπ της.λογω του οτι πεφτει στις 3-4 το πρωι.οταν κοιμομαστε.κ μετα ανεβαινει με αποτελεσμα οταν ξυπναμε να ειναι στα φουλ τις.ολοι ξερουμε πως η ινσουλινη ειναι πεσμενη το πρωι γιαυτο κ τρωμε αναλογα.οι περισσοτεροι τουλαχιστον.μπορει να δωσει κανενας τα φωτα τ?π να ξερει τι ακριβως παιζει

----------


## beefmeup

εχω την εντυπωση οτι αναφερεται σε διαβητικους..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^εγω ξερω οτι η κορτιζολη ειναι αυτη που ειναι στα υψη το πρωι και ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που ξυπναμε το πρωι...μας ξυπναει δλδ

----------


## tolis93

> εχω την εντυπωση οτι αναφερεται σε διαβητικους..


 και εγω ετσι νομιζω αλλα δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος γιαυτο το ποσταρα

----------


## beefmeup

> μας ξυπναει δλδ


μπα..




> και εγω ετσι νομιζω αλλα δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος γιαυτο το ποσταρα


για διαβητικους ειναι..οπως κ ολο το σαητ.

----------


## Giannistzn

Ειναι δυνατον να εχει καποιος μεγαλη (γεννετικη?) προδιαθεση για να αποθηκευει λιπος?

Βλεπω απο φιλους και γνωστους, που τρωνε 1/3 απο εξω, πατατακια, λαδια, μ@λακιες και οκ, δεν εχουν καποιο τρομερο σωμα, αλλα ουτε τραγικα ποσοστα λιπους. Το μονο που θεωρω κακο στην διατροφη μου ειναι η χοιρινη την οποια την ψηνω και βγαζω οσο λιπος μπορω και το εντονο στρες που εχω καθημερινα σχεδον με το ψιλο-τρεξιμο.

Ζαχαρες κομμενες, γλυκα 1 cheat την εβδομαδα και μονο, λαδερα δεν κανω ολα ψητα.. Τι σκατα, ή κανω κατι λαθος ή πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι δεν αλλαζει. Η γκρινια και η μουρμουρα ειναι επειδη αυξανεται αμεσως το λιπος στο σωσιβιο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει το οτι ημουν παχυσαρκος παλιωτερα και ποτε δεν ειχα κανει σωστο "καθαρισμα" και να εχω μεγαλο αριθμο λιποκυτταρων εκει? Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω..

Το αναφερω γιατι με ριχνει , ενταξει, αδυνατος ειμαι δεν εχω προβλημα, αλλα οταν το βλεπω μου ριχνει την ψυχολογια  :01. Sad:

----------


## Devil

> Ειναι δυνατον να εχει καποιος μεγαλη (γεννετικη?) προδιαθεση για να αποθηκευει λιπος?


εξαρταται απο το αν ηταν χοντρος η' λεπτος? κυριως μεχρι να ενηλικιωθει.....

----------


## Giannistzn

> εξαρταται απο το αν ηταν χοντρος η' λεπτος? κυριως μεχρι να ενηλικιωθει.....


Ειπα ημουν παχυσαρκος, αλλα μεχρι τα 16 περιπου με υψος 1,80 τοτε ημουν καμια 100στη κιλα. Εκει αδυνατισα αλλα με χαλια τροπο, και πρεπει να ειχα τραγικες αναλογιες λιπους / μυΐκης μαζας. 

Αλλα ανεκαθεν απο μικρο παιδι ημουν χοντρος ναι..   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> Ειπα ημουν παχυσαρκος, αλλα μεχρι τα 16 περιπου με υψος 1,80 τοτε ημουν καμια 100στη κιλα. Εκει αδυνατισα αλλα με χαλια τροπο, και πρεπει να ειχα τραγικες αναλογιες λιπους / μυΐκης μαζας. 
> 
> Αλλα ανεκαθεν απο μικρο παιδι ημουν χοντρος ναι..


adipocytes.... δεν φευγουν ποτε... :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> εξαρταται απο το αν ηταν χοντρος η' λεπτος? κυριως μεχρι να ενηλικιωθει.....


ναι,γιατι τα adipose cells ειναι κατι γενετικα προκαθορισμενο στον ανθρωπο οπως επισης κ τα αντιστοιχα μυικα..
αν τωρα εχεις προδιαθεση να παρεις κ το "βοηθησεις" κ εσυ με λαθος διατροφη εκει χανεις το παιχνιδι..
γιαυτο αλλοι τρωνε περνοντας λιγοτερο λιπος,ακομα κ με σαβουριτσα.
βεβαια κ εδω παιζει ρολο κ η ζωη που κανει ο αλλος,αθληση διατροφη κλπ..
ατιμα genetics :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> adipocytes.... δεν φευγουν ποτε...


Hell yeah  :01. Cursing: 




> ναι,γιατι τα adipose cells ειναι κατι γενετικα προκαθορισμενο στον ανθρωπο οπως επισης κ τα αντιστοιχα μυικα..
> αν τωρα εχεις προδιαθεση να παρεις κ το "βοηθησεις" κ εσυ με λαθος διατροφη εκει χανεις το παιχνιδι..
> γιαυτο αλλοι τρωνε περνοντας λιγοτερο λιπος,ακομα κ με σαβουριτσα.
> βεβαια κ εδω παιζει ρολο κ η ζωη που κανει ο αλλος,αθληση διατροφη κλπ..
> ατιμα genetics


Εκοψα τα ποτα, ουτε 1 ομως.
Εκοψα τα ξενυχτια, στις 00:00 το αργοτερο νανι.
Εκοψα τις σαβουρες παντως τυπου, εκτος απο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα.
Ξυπναω νωρις.
Αθλουμαι, τρεχω ολη μερα δεξια αριστερα με τη σχολη και ειμαι στο ποδι.
Δεν χανω γευμα..

Αλλα και παλι, στα ιδια πλαισια ειμαι.. Οποτε, μαλλον πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση τελικα


edit : ενταξει, μικρος που ημουν, δικαιολογημενα ημουν δεν φουσκωνα με αερα.. Καθημερινα ειχα 200-400γρ σοκολατα και μπισκοτα, γλυκα της μαμας, κεΐκ, μακαρονια, παστιτσιο, τηγανιτα κλπ κλπ κλπ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> edit : ενταξει, μικρος που ημουν, δικαιολογημενα ημουν δεν φουσκωνα με αερα.. Καθημερινα ειχα 200-400γρ σοκολατα και μπισκοτα, γλυκα της μαμας, κεΐκ, μακαρονια, παστιτσιο, τηγανιτα κλπ κλπ κλπ


ωραια χρονια.... :01. Mr. Green: 

απλα υπομονη θελει.... οσο αυξανεις την καθαρη μυικη μαζα θα εχεις καλητερο repartioning.... απο εκει και περα δεν νομιζω οτι βαζεις λιπος με το παραμικρο... απλα θολουρα ειναι....

----------


## Giannistzn

> ωραια χρονια....
> 
> απλα υπομονη θελει.... οσο αυξανεις την καθαρη μυικη μαζα θα εχεις καλητερο repartioning.... απο εκει και περα δεν νομιζω οτι βαζεις λιπος με το παραμικρο... απλα θολουρα ειναι....


Ασε ωραια δεν λεει τιποτα..

Τωρα εβαλα 7 κιλα, δεν ξερω τι ειναι μυς και τι οχι, αλλα απο εδω και περα θα το κρατησω ισοθερμιδικα ή ελαφρως υπερ. Καλυτερα πιστευω σταδιακη αυξηση μυΐκης μαζας, σε περιπτωση που υπαρχει προδιαθεση για εντονη αυξηση λιπους.

Αΐντε υπομονη, και god bless διαδρομο. Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορηση  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Ασε ωραια δεν λεει τιποτα..
> 
> Τωρα εβαλα 7 κιλα, δεν ξερω τι ειναι μυς και τι οχι, αλλα *απο εδω και περα θα το κρατησω ισοθερμιδικα ή ελαφρως υπερ. Καλυτερα πιστευω σταδιακη αυξηση μυΐκης μαζας, σε περιπτωση που υπαρχει προδιαθεση για εντονη αυξηση λιπους.*
> 
> Αΐντε υπομονη, και god bless διαδρομο. Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορηση


μ αρεσει γιατι το επιασες κατευθειαν τι πρεπει να κανεις.... :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 

δεν ειναι αναγκαιο το +500 η' +1000 θερμιδες για να βαλεις μαζα.... εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο καθενας μπορει να συνθεσει Χ ποσοτητα μυικης μαζας οσες παραπανω θερμιδες και να παρει.... τα αλλα πανε λιπος...

----------


## rey1989

εγώ πάλι από μικρός ήμουν λεπτός και κοντός και με είχε πάει η μάνα μου σε γιατρό και μου είχε δώσει βιταμίνες κλπ με τάιζαν με το ζόρι και κιλό δεν έπερνα , αλλα όλη μέρα ήμουν έξω στην γειτονιά , έπαιζα , σκαρφάλωνα σε δέντρα , έτρεχα , διάολος κανονικός χΔ και απο το γυμνάσιο και μετά άρχισα να βάζω. 0 άθληση ,lineage, wow, σαβουροφαγητό (θυμάμαι κάτι πρωινά που έτρωγα τότε σάντουιτς με αλλαντικά , τζατζίκια , κοκα κόλες , και καπάκι σοκολάτες. Μου πήρε μερικά χρόνια αλλά έγινα βόδι. Μετά την είδα αλλιώς και τώρα είμαι κοντά στον πρώτο στόχο μου (5 κιλά μείνανε γιέα!) και να προχωρήσω στον επόμενο (χαμηλό bf και αύξηση μυικής μάζας).

τώρα αν ανήκω στην κατηγορία αυτών που βάζουν εύκολα λίπος δεν ξερω πως μπορώ να το βρώ , αν και η αλήθεια είναι πως και τι δεν έκανα για να φτάσω στα χάλια που έφτασα. (τα σκέφτομαι και φρικάρω λολ). :08. Turtle:

----------


## Giannistzn

> μ αρεσει γιατι το επιασες κατευθειαν τι πρεπει να κανεις....
> 
> δεν ειναι αναγκαιο το +500 η' +1000 θερμιδες για να βαλεις μαζα.... εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο καθενας μπορει να συνθεσει Χ ποσοτητα μυικης μαζας οσες παραπανω θερμιδες και να παρει.... τα αλλα πανε λιπος...


 :03. Thumb up:  Αυτο θα κανω. Πρεπει νομιζω να βαλω και 1 μηνα ψιλο-καθαρισμα νομιζω, ο Ιανουαριος μου φενεται καλος, και μετα παλι να συνεχισω αυτο που κανω τωρα.

----------


## tolis93

παιδες.εχει να κανει κατα πολυ με το ιστορικο τ καθε ενος.εγω πχ ειμαι εκτομορφος.εχασα πολυ γρηγορα κιλα.6 μηνες για να χασω 32 κιλα κ οκ μυικη μαζα δεν ειχα κ ποτε τη τρελη.τωρα τρωω τον ακατεβατο και κιλα δε βαζω ευκολα.πρεπει να παω στις 4000 θερμιδες για να βαλω κιλα.κ παλι λιπος δε βαζω.αλλα κ αυτο π εχει μηνει φευγει τρελα δυσκολα.φευγει.αλλα οχι ευκολα.το σωμα εχει μαθει με καποια ποσοστα.οταν τα αλλαζουμε αποτομα μπλοκαρει...ασχημα κιολας

----------


## TheWorst

Πριν απτον υπνο να τα βγαλω τα αμυγδαλα και τι να βαλω ? Εχουν 21 γραμμαρια υ/α σε 100 γραμμαρια , δεν ειναι πολλα για προ υπνου ?

----------


## tolis93

> Πριν απτον υπνο να τα βγαλω τα αμυγδαλα και τι να βαλω ? Εχουν 21 γραμμαρια υ/α σε 100 γραμμαρια , δεν ειναι πολλα για προ υπνου ?


γιατι βαζεις 100 γρ εσυ?εγω προσωπικα βαζω σκονη ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη κ 1 κ γλυκου η σουπας(αναλογα με την υπολοιπη μερα) ταχινι.κ γινομαι αρχοντας

----------


## average_joe

@worst στην περιπτωση που τρως 100γρ αμυγδαλα για βραδυνο, πιστεψε με δεν θα λιπωσεις απο τον υδατανθρακα που περιεχουν αλλα... απο το λιπος τους.

σε φυσιολογικες ποσοτητες 10- 30γρ μια χαρα ειναι.
μην ανησυχεις για τετοια.

----------


## TheWorst

Α μαλιστα , να μην ανυσυχω οτι θα λιπωσω απτον υ/α , αλλα απτο λιπος τους..

Δηλαδη να μην ανυσυχω , γιατι δε θα με σκοτωσει ο Γιωρηκας , αλλα ο Κωστηκας  :08. Turtle:  

50 γραμμαρια αν βαλω καλα θα ειναι ? Προ υπνου αυτα , ισως 10-15 λεπτα πριν με 100 γραμμαρια κοτατζ τα βαζω.

----------


## average_joe

βασικα δεν θα σε σκοτωσει κανενας :01. Razz: 

η ποσοτητα που μου λες ειναι σχετικη και εχει να κανει με τις θερμιδικες απαιτησεις που εχεις βαλει εσυ στον εαυτο σου.

τα 50γρ εχουν 25γρ λιπους.
οποτε, εσυ ξερεις.

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω για τα λιπαρα τα βαζω τα αμυγδαλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## average_joe

και καλα κανεις!

αφου αυτο ειναι το κυριο συστατικο τους.

δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβες με τα παραπανω ποστ, αυτο που σου λεω ειναι να μην ανησυχεις για τον υδατανθρακα που περιεχουν, εσυ κοιτα να καλυψεις τις αναγκες του οργανισμου σου σε λιπος οπως τις εχεις θεσει εσυ.

αν αυτο σημαινει οτι το βραδυ "χρειαζεσαι" 50γρ φαε τοσα!

----------


## TheWorst

Ε στον ογκο ποσα λιπαρα να θελει .. 0,7-0,8 ανα κιλο σωματικους βαρους , δλδ εγω που ειμαι 86 παιρνω τωρα περιπου 70.Καλα ή οχι .. Ασε που τωρα ειδα οτι με τελειωσαν τα αμυγδαλα και εχω μονο 15 γραμμαρια  :01. Angry:  :01. Angry:

----------


## Devil

> Ε στον ογκο ποσα λιπαρα να θελει .. 0,7-0,8 ανα κιλο σωματικους βαρους , δλδ εγω που ειμαι 86 παιρνω τωρα περιπου 70.Καλα ή οχι .. Ασε που τωρα ειδα οτι με τελειωσαν τα αμυγδαλα και εχω μονο 15 γραμμαρια


μπορεις και 1γρ και παραπανω.. εσυ το ρυθμιζεις αναλογα με τις θερμιδες που θες να φτασεις...

----------


## denis

γεια σας!πρωτη φορα γραφω και θα θελα να μαθω καποια πραγματα!μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει μ ενα πλανο διατροφης για ολη την μερα,ωστε να παρω 3 με 4 κιλα με ελαχιστο λιπος?αν μπορει βεβαια να γινει κατι τετοιο!ειμαι 1,85 και 80 κιλα βαρος με 9% λιπος...και κατι τελευταιο,οταν υπολογιζουμε τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης σ ενα γευμα,μετραμε μαζι τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης απο μια μεριδα κρεατος και μια μεριδα ζυμαρικων?η των ζυμαρικων δεν μετρανε?ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## tolis93

> γεια σας!πρωτη φορα γραφω και θα θελα να μαθω καποια πραγματα!μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει μ ενα πλανο διατροφης για ολη την μερα,ωστε να παρω 3 με 4 κιλα με ελαχιστο λιπος?αν μπορει βεβαια να γινει κατι τετοιο!ειμαι 1,85 και 80 κιλα βαρος με 9% λιπος...και κατι τελευταιο,οταν υπολογιζουμε τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης σ ενα γευμα,μετραμε μαζι τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης απο μια μεριδα κρεατος και μια μεριδα ζυμαρικων?η των ζυμαρικων δεν μετρανε?ευχαριστω!!!


νιονιος ανοιξε ενα θεμα κ ποσταρε παλι κιλα παλι υψος ηλικια κτλπ.κ τη διατροφη σ.αν γυμναζεσαι κτλπ.γιατι εδω θα χαθουν.κ τα λεμε εκει ολα. :01. Wink:   οσο για την ερωτηση σ.οταν η φυτικη πρωτεινη συνδιαζεται με ζωικη τη μετραμε.αλλιως δε....

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια ας γυρισουμε λιγο στα ξυροκαρπια..Οποια και να παρω (ειτε σπορια , φυστικια , αμυγδακα κτλ) λεει οτι εχει ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!! ΑΛΕΥΡΙ???
Απο κει ερχεται ο υδατανθρακας ?  :02. Affraid:

----------


## average_joe

^
οχι.
το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι αυτο που διαβασες ειναι στις υποσημειωσεις που αναφερουν οτι τα συγκεκριμενα προιοντα φτιαχνονται σε εργοστασια που συσκευαζουν και αλλα προιοντα οπως το αλευρι και πιθανον να γινεται ενα απειροελαχιστο λαθος αναμειξης το οποιο αυτοι πρεπει να αναφερουν λογω του οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι εχουν προβλημα π.χ. με την γλουτενη που περιεχει το αλευρι.

----------


## exkaliber

μισο κιλο κοτα στην σουβλα,ποση πρωτεινη εχει?

----------


## tolis93

> μισο κιλο κοτα στην σουβλα,ποση πρωτεινη εχει?


αν ειναι ωμο μισο κιλο 100-120 γρ αν ειναι ψημενο μισο κιλο....180-200 για τη πλακα

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Θελω να επαναφερω το θεμα του αδειου ή γεματου στομαχιου. Τελευταια συνηθιζω να γυμναζομαι με γεματο στομαχι-λογ ωραριου πρισσοτερο. Εμεναδεν με πειραζει, ισα ισα νιωθω καλυτερα αλλα....
Υπαρχουν επιπτωσεις? στις *ορμονες* ή στην* ροη του αιματος*?

ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα να παρω μια ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση απο καποιον που γωριζει επι του ζητηματος γιατι με νοιαζει αρκετα και εχει να κανει με την καθημερινοτητα μου

thnx

----------


## exkaliber

ελα ρε
τοσο πολυ!
 :01. Rolling Eyes: 
μια χαρα ειμαι τοτε
μονο με 3 ευρο την μερα ειμαι αρχοντας
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Θελω να επαναφερω το θεμα του αδειου ή γεματου στομαχιου. Τελευταια συνηθιζω να γυμναζομαι με γεματο στομαχι-λογ ωραριου πρισσοτερο. Εμεναδεν με πειραζει, ισα ισα νιωθω καλυτερα αλλα....
> Υπαρχουν επιπτωσεις? στις *ορμονες* ή στην* ροη του αιματος*?
> 
> ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα να παρω μια ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση απο καποιον που γωριζει επι του ζητηματος γιατι με νοιαζει αρκετα και εχει να κανει με την καθημερινοτητα μου
> 
> thnx


αν μιλαμε για 1 ωρα πριν κ πληρες γευμα δν ειναι οτι καλυτερο διοτι το αιμα συσσορευεται στο στομαχι για να γινει η χωνευση κ δεν μπορει παραλληλα να διερχεται με την ιδια ενταση απο τους μυες σου.ουσιαστικα κανεις τρελο κακο σε αρτηριες και καρδια.συν του οτι μπορει να εχεις μεσα στη μερα μετα τη προπονηση ζαλαδες η αυξηση παλμων.κ η καρδια μυς ειναι ειναι σα να κανεις υπερπροπονηση

----------


## tolis93

> ελα ρε
> τοσο πολυ!
> 
> μια χαρα ειμαι τοτε
> μονο με 3 ευρο την μερα ειμαι αρχοντας


π παιζει 3 ευρω το μισοκιλο ρ αδερφε?εβρο μερια μενεις?εκει θυμαμαι κατι 1 κοτοπουλο σουβλας ολοκληρο 1600 γρ 6 ευρω

----------


## TheWorst

Που τα βρισκετε αυτα 3 ευρω 500 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο ψημενο κιωλας και 1600 γραμμαρια για 6 ευρω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> Που τα βρισκετε αυτα 3 ευρω 500 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο ψημενο κιωλας και 1600 γραμμαρια για 6 ευρω


το ολοκληρο το 1600αρι στην ορεστιαδα.εβρος μαν.εμενα εκει 3 χρονια κ τοτε δυστυχως δεν εκανα καν διατροφη.πηγα περσι το καλοκαιρι κ αναστεναξαν τα κοτοπουλαδικα.μιλαμε για ΠΟΛΥ πραμα.καλα απο αυγο...καθε πρωι 12αδες εφευγαν.μεγαλα κ φρεσκα κ με 0,05 ευρω το ενα...εκει ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να κανεις ΒΒ ing

----------


## exkaliber

μερικα σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν και μαγειρειο μεσα
πχ carfur, δεν ξερω και πως γραφεται :01. Mr. Green: 

αλλα πως γινεται αψητο να εχει πιο λιγες πρωτεινες απο ψημενο??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

> μερικα σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν και μαγειρειο μεσα
> πχ carfur, δεν ξερω και πως γραφεται
> 
> αλλα πως γινεται αψητο να εχει πιο λιγες πρωτεινες απο ψημενο???


Λογικο.
Αψητο εχει  νερα.

----------


## Gianna

> το ολοκληρο το 1600αρι στην ορεστιαδα.εβρος μαν.εμενα εκει 3 χρονια κ τοτε δυστυχως δεν εκανα καν διατροφη.πηγα περσι το καλοκαιρι κ αναστεναξαν τα κοτοπουλαδικα.μιλαμε για ΠΟΛΥ πραμα.καλα απο αυγο...καθε πρωι 12αδες εφευγαν.μεγαλα κ φρεσκα κ με 0,05 ευρω το ενα...εκει ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να κανεις ΒΒ ing


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Θέλω κι εγώ!!! Σήμερα σ' ένα μανάβικο βρήκα 0,20 ευρώ το ένα, μεγάλα, αλλά μου πε ότι ο κρόκος τους είναι πιο μεγάλος, οπότε τζάμπα χάρηκα. Βέβαια και στα ΑΒ 0,91 η 6άδα μια χαρά είναι!

----------


## exkaliber

ε και?
δεν καταλαβαινω το πως?
νερο φευγει,πως ερχονται οι πρωτεινες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## kostas_med13

> το ολοκληρο το 1600αρι στην ορεστιαδα.εβρος μαν.εμενα εκει 3 χρονια κ τοτε δυστυχως δεν εκανα καν διατροφη.πηγα περσι το καλοκαιρι κ αναστεναξαν τα κοτοπουλαδικα.μιλαμε για ΠΟΛΥ πραμα.καλα απο αυγο...καθε πρωι 12αδες εφευγαν.μεγαλα κ φρεσκα κ με 0,05 ευρω το ενα...εκει ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να κανεις ΒΒ ing


5 λεπτα το αυγο??? αποκλειεται..  :01. Razz:  ποσα βγαζανε τη μερα? κανα εκατομυριο? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> αν μιλαμε για 1 ωρα πριν κ πληρες γευμα δν ειναι οτι καλυτερο διοτι το αιμα συσσορευεται στο στομαχι για να γινει η χωνευση κ δεν μπορει παραλληλα να διερχεται με την ιδια ενταση απο τους μυες σου.ουσιαστικα κανεις τρελο κακο σε αρτηριες και καρδια.συν του οτι μπορει να εχεις μεσα στη μερα μετα τη προπονηση ζαλαδες η αυξηση παλμων.κ η καρδια μυς ειναι ειναι σα να κανεις υπερπροπονηση


1 ωρα πριν???
Ωχχχ....
Εγω κανω το γευμα κα κατευθειαν συνειζω την προπονηση μου.... Ε ρε φιλε ελευθερο χρονο εχω μονο 5 ωρες καθε μερ και μεσα σε αυτες θα πρεπεινα διαβασω κιολας, δεν μπορω να τα κανω ολα  :01. Mr. Green:  εκτος και αν παει ο γευμα τελος τελος πριν τον υπνο και κατευθειαν *μετα* την προπονηση. Δεν με νοιαζει και τοσο το λιπος, ακομα και αν παρω κατι παραπανω, νταξει θα το χασω εμενα με νοιαζει να βγαζω την βαρια προπονηση χωρις επιβαρυνσεις οπως λες κιεσυ με την καρδια. Εγω δηλαδη ετρωγα και κατευθειαν πηγαινα μεσα και συνεχιζα την προπονηση (απο αρσεις μεχρι πιεσεις σο πατωμα) και μπορω να πωοτι δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημ, ισα ισα ενιωθα καλυτερα απτο οταν εχω να φαω 1-2 ωρες αλλα με αυτα που μου ειπες τα επαιξα :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

με την ευκαιρια,απο το Lidl ψωνιζεται γιαουρτια?
εχει τπτ καλο??





> . Βέβαια και στα ΑΒ 0,91 η 6άδα μια χαρά είναι!


απο μεγεθος τι λενε?
γτ και ενα σουπερ μαρκετ στην γειτονια μοθ τοσο τα εχει αλλα ειναι μικρα
και ο κροκος καπως προς το ασπρο και οχι πορτοκαλι

----------


## tivadar

@ excaliber 100γραμμαρια αψητο  κρεας+ τα νερα ,100 γραμμαρια ψημενο κρεας σκετο στο ιδιο βαρος αναλογικα παει

Εdit η παραπανω πρωτεινη

----------


## TheWorst

> ε και?
> δεν καταλαβαινω το πως?
> νερο φευγει,πως ερχονται οι πρωτεινες?


Πρωτεινες δεν ερχονται απο πουθενα.Οταν φευγει το νερο χανει βαρος,ετσι τα 500 ας πουμε γραμμαρια γινονται 250-300

----------


## tolis93

> 1 ωρα πριν???
> Ωχχχ....
> Εγω κανω το γευμα κα κατευθειαν συνειζω την προπονηση μου.... Ε ρε φιλε ελευθερο χρονο εχω μονο 5 ωρες καθε μερ και μεσα σε αυτες θα πρεπεινα διαβασω κιολας, δεν μπορω να τα κανω ολα  εκτος και αν παει ο γευμα τελος τελος πριν τον υπνο και κατευθειαν *μετα* την προπονηση. Δεν με νοιαζει και τοσο το λιπος, ακομα και αν παρω κατι παραπανω, νταξει θα το χασω εμενα με νοιαζει να βγαζω την βαρια προπονηση χωρις επιβαρυνσεις οπως λες κιεσυ με την καρδια. Εγω δηλαδη ετρωγα και κατευθειαν πηγαινα μεσα και συνεχιζα την προπονηση (απο αρσεις μεχρι πιεσεις σο πατωμα) και μπορω να πωοτι δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημ, ισα ισα ενιωθα καλυτερα απτο οταν εχω να φαω 1-2 ωρες αλλα με αυτα που μου ειπες τα επαιξα


στα κατευθειαν δε ξερω τι παιζει.γιατι θελεις κ κανα μισαωρο σιγουρα να αρχισεις τη χωνευση.αν πινεις κ νερο μαζι καθυστερει αρκετα η διαδικασια.αλλα για μενα καλυτερα κανε λιγοτερα γευματα κ πιο τουμπανα

----------


## exkaliber

το πιασα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> με την ευκαιρια,απο το Lidl ψωνιζεται γιαουρτια?
> εχει τπτ καλο??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> απο μεγεθος τι λενε?
> γτ και ενα σουπερ μαρκετ στην γειτονια μοθ τοσο τα εχει αλλα ειναι μικρα
> και ο κροκος καπως προς το ασπρο και οχι πορτοκαλι


και χωριου εχω δει με προς το ασπρο κροκο.τα πιο μικρα ετσι ειναι κ ειναι λογικο.εγω παιρνω απο σκλαβενιτη 3,72 τα 30.κ ειναι ΑΨΟΓΑ οσο για γαλακτομικα απο λιντλ.ε νταξει.στραγγιστο προμελ με 2 ευρω κ οι αναλογιες ειναι ΚΑΙ ΓΑΜΩ.στα 100 γτ 8 πρωτεινη 3,5 υδ 2 λιπαρα.κ τα 0,1 ειναι πολυ ωραια.κ κρεμα τυρι εχει με 0,2 λιπαρα 11 πρωτεινη 3,7 υδατανθρακα.οσο για τα κοτατζ.απλα τα καλυτερα

----------


## Gianna

> απο μεγεθος τι λενε?
> γτ και ενα σουπερ μαρκετ στην γειτονια μοθ τοσο τα εχει αλλα ειναι μικρα
> και ο κροκος καπως προς το ασπρο και οχι πορτοκαλι


Ε, δεν τα λες και μεγάλα, ντάξει κανονικά είναι. Γενικά έχω φάει και καλύτερα, αλλά τη δουλειά τους την κάνουν και έτσι που τα τσακίζουμε εμείς.... Είναι αυτή η δική του μάρκα που φέρνει (νομίζω λέγεται 365, κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## exkaliber

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> στα κατευθειαν δε ξερω τι παιζει.γιατι θελεις κ κανα μισαωρο σιγουρα να αρχισεις τη χωνευση.αν πινεις κ νερο μαζι καθυστερει αρκετα η διαδικασια.αλλα για μενα καλυτερα *κανε λιγοτερα γευματα κ πιο τουμπανα*


Αυτο ειναι μια σκεψη....  Ξερεις τι κανω εγω... :01. Mr. Green:  Με το πο νιωσω και το παραμικρο αισημα πεινας παω κουζινα... Τρωω καθε μιη ωρα τα απογευματα, εκτος απο τα πρινα που ειμαι σχολειο και τρωω λιγο πιο αραια... Ναξει, πρεπει να τρωω, εχω μεγαλους στοχους, αλλα δεν εχω προγραμμα, τρωω ατακτα, γιατι δεν καθοριζω γω τι θα φαω, απλα επιλεγω τα καλυτερα.Φυσικα και ζηταω ας πουμε υγειινα φαγητα ζηταω κρεας, ζηταω μπροκολα αλλα δεν τα προγραμματιζω και σκεφτομαι να το κανω αυτο, λεω να σκεφτω και την διατροφη μου, αλλα θα ηθελ πολυ να μαθω τι παιζει με το στομαχι. Ουσιστικα τρωω και δεντο νιωθω και κανω ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλη προπονηση οταν ειμαι φαγωμενος, γατι νιωθω ενταξει αλλα φοβμαι για αυτα που ειπες :01. Wink: 

Λοιπον απο αυριο θα κανω ενα τυπικο πλανο

----------


## exkaliber

τι τρωως καθε μιση ωρα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Αυτο ειναι μια σκεψη....  Ξερεις τι κανω εγω... Με το πο νιωσω και το παραμικρο αισημα πεινας παω κουζινα... Τρωω καθε μιη ωρα τα απογευματα, εκτος απο τα πρινα που ειμαι σχολειο και τρωω λιγο πιο αραια... Ναξει, πρεπει να τρωω, εχω μεγαλους στοχους, αλλα δεν εχω προγραμμα, τρωω ατακτα, γιατι δεν καθοριζω γω τι θα φαω, απλα επιλεγω τα καλυτερα.Φυσικα και ζηταω ας πουμε υγειινα φαγητα ζηταω κρεας, ζηταω μπροκολα αλλα δεν τα προγραμματιζω και σκεφτομαι να το κανω αυτο, λεω να σκεφτω και την διατροφη μου, αλλα θα ηθελ πολυ να μαθω τι παιζει με το στομαχι. Ουσιστικα τρωω και δεντο νιωθω και κανω ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλη προπονηση οταν ειμαι φαγωμενος, γατι νιωθω ενταξει αλλα φοβμαι για αυτα που ειπες
> 
> Λοιπον απο αυριο θα κανω ενα τυπικο πλανο


καλα απο το μεσιμερι μεχρι κ τις 6 το απογευμα κ εγω ετσι ειμαι.2 φαγητο.3 κ κατι καφε.4 θα φαω κατι.4μισι παλι κατι θα τσιμπισω.5 παλι τα ιδια.5μισι θα φαω πολυ για να σταματησω να τρωω.κ 7 κανω προπονα.το προβλημα ειναι οτι φευγει μισο κιλο μπροκολο κ 1 λαχανο τη μερα με αυτα τα τσιμπολογηματα.τρωω καροτα αγγουρια πιπεριες κ τετοια γιαουρτια γαλοπουλα.απλα τα γονατιζω το απογευμα.κ να σ πω εχω κανει προπονηση με φαγητο πριν 1 ωρα.κ το πρωι ετσι κανω γιατι τριτες πεμπτες σαββατα κανω πρωι.τρωω 4 αυγα 1 γιαουρτι 40 γρ βρωμη 2 φρουτα ταχινι φυστικοβουτηρο κ κανω μετα απο μια ωρα προπονηση.κ μεσα στη προπονα πειναω παλι.απλα κοιτα να τρως μια γερη το απογευμα δλδ ολα μαζεμενα.κ αν πεινας απλα τρωγε μαρουλια κ λαχανικα ωμα.κανα λαχανο πχ βαλε ενα κεφαλι λαχανο κατω κ τρωγε απλα.τι διαολο καποια στιγμη....θα σκασεις.

----------


## Giannistzn

Μπορει να εχει ξαναρωτηθει, θυμαμαι ειχε γινει μια συζητηση οσον αφορα το απο που "βγαινει" το ζελε, αλλα θα γινω λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος.

Ειδα στο supermarket σημερα (μου κινησε την περιεργεια ο τασος σε αλλο ποστ του) τα sweet & balance. Και στο ζελε φραουλα εχει αυτα τα στοιχεια 



Εκ πρωτης οψης, φαινεται καλο, δηλαδη ενα πακετο που βγαζει 5 μεριδες εχει 10γρ πρωτεΐνης και 0,5 σακχαρα (που προερχονται απο σουκραζολη οπως λεει στο σαιτ της εταιριας). Περαν της τιμης βεβαια, που για να βγαλεις 5 μεριδες (δηλαδη 10γρ πρωτεΐνης θες και 1,5 ευρω), σαν επιλογη ειναι καλη? Η βιολογικη αξια της πρωτεΐνης μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν ειναι καλη ή για πεταμα?

Σκεφτομαι βεβαια, για το βραδυ μαζι με γιαουρτι δεν θα ηταν ασχημο. Γνωμες?

----------


## tolis93

> Μπορει να εχει ξαναρωτηθει, θυμαμαι ειχε γινει μια συζητηση οσον αφορα το απο που "βγαινει" το ζελε, αλλα θα γινω λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος.
> 
> Ειδα στο supermarket σημερα (μου κινησε την περιεργεια ο τασος σε αλλο ποστ του) τα sweet & balance. Και στο ζελε φραουλα εχει αυτα τα στοιχεια 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκ πρωτης οψης, φαινεται καλο, δηλαδη ενα πακετο που βγαζει 5 μεριδες εχει 10γρ πρωτεΐνης και 0,5 σακχαρα (που προερχονται απο σουκραζολη οπως λεει στο σαιτ της εταιριας). Περαν της τιμης βεβαια, που για να βγαλεις 5 μεριδες (δηλαδη 10γρ πρωτεΐνης θες και 1,5 ευρω), σαν επιλογη ειναι καλη? Η βιολογικη αξια της πρωτεΐνης μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν ειναι καλη ή για πεταμα?
> 
> Σκεφτομαι βεβαια, για το βραδυ μαζι με γιαουρτι δεν θα ηταν ασχημο. Γνωμες?


επειδη το θεμα το εχω λιωσει παιζουν τα εξης.η πρωτεινη ειναι ζωικη κ προερχεται απο μοσχαρι κιολας. τραβανε με ενεσεις τη ζελατινα απο τους χονδρους(εσυ ηθελες να μαθεις.ακουγεται σιχαμενο αλλα οκ...το κοκορετσι δλδ κ τα λουκανικα καλυτερα ειναι?) και προστιθονται οι γευσεις.εγω βαζω σκετη τη σκονη σε γιαουρτακι κ γινεται τελειο.φτιαχνω κιολας ξεχωριστα ζελε αλλα ειναι καλο κ μεσα σε ζεστο καφε ας πουμε σε πιτες βρωμης κτλπ.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> τι τρωως καθε μιση ωρα?


Xαχαχα, διαφορα. Σνηθως ξηρους καρπους, φρουτα-πορτοκαλαδα, τιποτα πρωτεινικο κιετσι....αναλογα

----------


## TheMaster

Παιδια σκευτομαι να αγορασω καμια μπαρα προτεινης να εχω να τρωω στο σχολειο μαζι με το σαντουιτσακι μου  :01. Smile:  κανει δουλεια η τσαμπα θα το παρω? :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Μπορεις να βαλεις.Υπαρχουν και καλυτερες επιλογες βεβαια.  :01. Razz:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Παιδια σκευτομαι να αγορασω καμια μπαρα προτεινης να εχω να τρωω στο σχολειο μαζι με το σαντουιτσακι μου  κανει δουλεια η τσαμπα θα το παρω?


Nταξει δεν συγρινεται μεενα νορμαλ ροφημα πρωτειης να το πινεις ενω οι αλλοι πινουν καφε
Εμενα οι μπαρες μαρεσουν πολυ και κατι κανουν αν γυμναζεσαι βεβαια
Μονο που δεν θ ξαναφαω συντομα γιτι αν δεις τι εχουν μεσα, δεν αξιζει να βαζεις την υγεια σου σε κινδυνο για λιγη πρωτεινη
Καλα δ θα παθεις και τιποτα νταξει αλλα λεμε τωρα

----------


## tivadar

@ΤheMaster Mια απλη συγκριση της Μuscle milk bar με τα συστατικα μιας Snickers πιστευω θα ειναι διαφωτιστικη
Μuscle bar 11γρλιπος 28γρ υδατανθρακες 25γ πρωτεινη
snickers 14γρλιπος 35 γρ υδατανθρακες 4γρ πρωτεινη

Εγω με βαση την διαφορα στην τιμη και στην γευση μαλλον δεν θα εμπενα στον κοπο να παρω την πρωτεινουχα για 21γρ παραπανω πρωτεινη αλλα αυτο ειναι η αποψη μου.

πηγες διατροφικων στοιχειων το site των xtreme και η επισημη σελιδα της snickers

----------


## TheMaster

Χαχα ναι το ξερω αλλα αυτο θα με βολεψει για τωρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheMaster

> Nταξει δεν συγρινεται μεενα νορμαλ ροφημα πρωτειης να το πινεις ενω οι αλλοι πινουν καφε
> Εμενα οι μπαρες μαρεσουν πολυ και κατι κανουν αν γυμναζεσαι βεβαια
> Μονο που δεν θ ξαναφαω συντομα γιτι αν δεις τι εχουν μεσα, δεν αξιζει να βαζεις την υγεια σου σε κινδυνο για λιγη πρωτεινη
> Καλα δ θα παθεις και τιποτα νταξει αλλα λεμε τωρα


Χμμ δηλαδη τι εχουν μεσα που που θα εβαζα σε κινδυνο τη υγεια μου? :01. Unsure:  Και ειναι κατι σοβαρο? :01. Smile:

----------


## TheMaster

> @ΤheMaster Mια απλη συγκριση της Μuscle milk bar με τα συστατικα μιας Snickers πιστευω θα ειναι διαφωτιστικη
> Μuscle bar 11γρλιπος 28γρ υδατανθρακες 25γ πρωτεινη
> snickers 14γρλιπος 35 γρ υδατανθρακες 4γρ πρωτεινη
> 
> Εγω με βαση την διαφορα στην τιμη και στην γευση μαλλον δεν θα εμπενα στον κοπο να παρω την πρωτεινουχα για 21γρ παραπανω πρωτεινη αλλα αυτο ειναι η αποψη μου.


Ευχαριστω φιλε για την συγκριση  :01. Smile:  Απλα σκευτομαι να την περνω μετα την προπονηση γιατι δεν χρεισημοποιο καποιο συμπληρομα και αποτι ξερω μετα την προπο θες πρωτεινη.

----------


## tivadar

Δεν εχουν τιποτα απλα το value for money ειναι για κλαματα οπως εδειξα και με το παραδειγμα μου.Αν το πας και με γευση....αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

O,τι ναναι βαζουν μεσα, και απο μπαρα για αθλουμενου γινεται μπαρα για καταστροφης της ανθρωπινης ομοιοστασης :01. Mr. Green: 
σως υπερβαλλω λιγο και επισης παιζει ρολο και η εταιρεια
Αλλα οταν σου πλασαρου πρωτεινη και σου βαζουν μεσα (χωρια απταυπολοιπα) φυτικα ελαια, ε αυτο δεν παει αλλο :08. Turtle:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Δεν εχουν τιποτα απλα το value for money ειναι για κλαματα οπως εδειξα και με το παραδειγμα μου.Αν το πας και με γευση....αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα


Γουατ αρ γιου τοκινγκ αμπαουτ, εχεις δει ποτε μπαρα πρωτεινης? :01. Razz:

----------


## TheMaster

> Δεν εχουν τιποτα απλα το value for money ειναι για κλαματα οπως εδειξα και με το παραδειγμα μου.Αν το πας και με γευση....αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα


Ναι φιλε καταλαβα νταξει λεω να παρω να δοκιμασω και αμα δω οτι κανει κατι το κραταω  :01. Razz:  αα και κατι αλλο στην σιγκριση που ειπες οτι εχει 14 γραμμαρια λιποι ποσα απο αυτα ειναι κορεσμενα ξερεις?  :01. Smile:

----------


## tivadar

@ΤheMaster Muscle milk saturated fat δηλαδη κορεσμενα 8g
 snickers saturated fat 5g

----------


## TheMaster

> @ΤheMaster Muscle milk saturated fat δηλαδη κορεσμενα 8g
>  snickers saturated fat 5g


Χμμ για μπαρα πολυ δεν εχει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tivadar

Aυτη που χρησιμοποιησα για την συγκριση τοσα εχει.Εγω στην θεση σου θα κοιταγα για τρανς λιπαρα αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη συζητηση.Αλλες πρωτεινικες μπαρες εχουν λιγοτερα κορεσμενα αλλα και παλι αναμεσα στο 2g και στο 8g ειναι οι περισσοτερες.Το νοημα της αρχικης συγκρισης παντως παραμενει..

----------


## TheMaster

> Aυτη που χρησιμοποιησα για την συγκριση τοσα εχει.Εγω στην θεση σου θα κοιταγα για τρανς λιπαρα αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη συζητηση.Αλλες πρωτεινικες μπαρες εχουν λιγοτερα κορεσμενα αλλα και παλι αναμεσα στο 2g και στο 8g ειναι οι περισσοτερες.Το νοημα της αρχικης συγκρισης παντως παραμενει..


Ναι φιλε ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:  εε θα παρω να δοκιμασω ολι την βδομαδα που θα ερθει και αμα δω οτι κανουν κατι της κραταω  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Τι ακριβως θες να κανουν , ρε φιλε ?  :01. Unsure: 

Καλυτερα προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις μονος σου αν θες.Με πρωτεινη σκονης + βρωμη + ξυροκαρπια κτλ στο ιντερνετ εχει και βιντεο με συνταγες  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheMaster

> Τι ακριβως θες να κανουν , ρε φιλε ? 
> 
> Καλυτερα προσπαθησε να φτιαξεις μονος σου αν θες.Με πρωτεινη σκονης + βρωμη + ξυροκαρπια κτλ στο ιντερνετ εχει και βιντεο με συνταγες


Θα προσπαθησω να το κανω και αυτο απλα μου ευγεναν πιο ευκολα και γρηγορα με ετοιμες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Θα προσπαθησω να το κανω και αυτο απλα μου ευγεναν πιο ευκολα και γρηγορα με ετοιμες


5 ασπραδια αυγου.
50 γρ βρωμη.
20 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο.
λιγο κανελλα η κακαο η βανιλια για γευση.
20 μλ γαλα.
ολα στο μπλεντερ.
μετα σε φορμακια.στο φουρνο για 20-30 λεπτα.ψυγειο.σχολειο. να σ παρει ολο αυτο...μιση ωρα αντε 40 λεπτα.φτιαχνω καθε απογευμα. 
για φυστικοβουτηρο απλα βαλε 250 γρ φυστικια αναλατα στο μουλτι με 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας ελαιολαδο.κ ετοιμο
για φορμακια παρε αυτα για τα μαφιν η κανε χωνακια απο αλουμινοχαρτο κ βαζετα καθετα στο φουρνο.μη φοβασαι δε κολανε μεσα στο αλουμινοχαρτο

----------


## TheMaster

> 5 ασπραδια αυγου.
> 50 γρ βρωμη.
> 20 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο.
> λιγο κανελλα η κακαο η βανιλια για γευση.
> 20 μλ γαλα.
> ολα στο μπλεντερ.
> μετα σε φορμακια.στο φουρνο για 20-30 λεπτα.ψυγειο.σχολειο. να σ παρει ολο αυτο...μιση ωρα αντε 40 λεπτα.φτιαχνω καθε απογευμα. 
> για φυστικοβουτηρο απλα βαλε 250 γρ φυστικια αναλατα στο μουλτι με 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας ελαιολαδο.κ ετοιμο
> για φορμακια παρε αυτα για τα μαφιν η κανε χωνακια απο αλουμινοχαρτο κ βαζετα καθετα στο φουρνο.μη φοβασαι δε κολανε μεσα στο αλουμινοχαρτο


Μια χαρα φενεται  :01. Razz:  ποσα περιπου βγαινουνε με αυτα τα συστατικα?

----------


## tolis93

> Μια χαρα φενεται  ποσα περιπου βγαινουνε με αυτα τα συστατικα?


κοιτα τις μεριδες τις χωριζεις εσυ.α ξεχασα καλο ειναι να βαλεις κ λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ να φουσκωσουν λιγο. εγω με αυτα τα υλικα βγαζω 4-5 μικρα μαφινακια(σε μικρα φορμακια μαφιν δλδ) τωρα μπορεις κ να κανεις εσυ ενα χωναρο να με το συμπαθειο με αλουμινοχαρτο να το βαλεις ολο μεσα να το ψησεις κ να το κοψεις σε ραβδους.παντως εχει καπου στα 12-14γρ λιπαρα φυτικα παντα 22-24 γρ πρωτεινη και 50-52 γρ υδατανθρακα.αν θες κιαλο πρωτεινη.απλα βαλε κ αλλα ασπραδια.αν θες λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα απλα βγαλε λιγο βρωμη.το ιδιο κομπλε γινεται.μεχρι κ χωρις βρωμη π εχω φτιαξει μια χαρα εχει βγει
ΥΓ παρε κ ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη κ βαλτο μεσα σε σκονη.να δεις τι γουτσου π θα σου βγει θα τρως τετοιο ολη μερα

----------


## TheMaster

> κοιτα τις μεριδες τις χωριζεις εσυ.α ξεχασα καλο ειναι να βαλεις κ λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ να φουσκωσουν λιγο. εγω με αυτα τα υλικα βγαζω 4-5 μικρα μαφινακια(σε μικρα φορμακια μαφιν δλδ) τωρα μπορεις κ να κανεις εσυ ενα χωναρο να με το συμπαθειο με αλουμινοχαρτο να το βαλεις ολο μεσα να το ψησεις κ να το κοψεις σε ραβδους.παντως εχει καπου στα 12-14γρ λιπαρα φυτικα παντα 22-24 γρ πρωτεινη και 50-52 γρ υδατανθρακα.αν θες κιαλο πρωτεινη.απλα βαλε κ αλλα ασπραδια.αν θες λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα απλα βγαλε λιγο βρωμη.το ιδιο κομπλε γινεται.μεχρι κ χωρις βρωμη π εχω φτιαξει μια χαρα εχει βγει
> ΥΓ παρε κ ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη κ βαλτο μεσα σε σκονη.να δεις τι γουτσου π θα σου βγει θα τρως τετοιο ολη μερα


Ευχαριστω ρε φιλε αυτο θα κανω  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  Σε τι σκονη εννοεις φιλε για το ζελε?

----------


## Dr_SkOo

Eimai ston xoro tis gimnastikis 9 xronia epaiza podosfairo kai to stamatisa kai exw parei polimixanima spiti mou kai kanw...Ta podia mou exoun arketo ogko se sxesi me to ipolipo swma mou, apo tin mesi kai panw eimai leptos 8elw na parw ogko xeria kai sti8os...Mia kali diatrofi 8a mporousate na mou protinete ?
 Euxaristw

****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες****

----------


## tolis93

> Ευχαριστω ρε φιλε αυτο θα κανω  Σε τι σκονη εννοεις φιλε για το ζελε?


τα φακελακια ζελε φρουτων π φτιαχνεις εσυ.σε μορφη σκονης ειναι.οχι τ α ετοιμα.αυτο εννοω.κ στο γιαουρτι λενε μπαι δε whey  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheMaster

> τα φακελακια ζελε φρουτων π φτιαχνεις εσυ.σε μορφη σκονης ειναι.οχι τ α ετοιμα.αυτο εννοω.κ στο γιαουρτι λενε μπαι δε whey


Χαχα ελα καταλαβα δηλαδη βαζεις μεσα την σκονη εε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

1 σκουπ whey με 100γρ βρωμη 500 μλ νερο 

ολα μαζι σε μπλεντερ και ετοιμο  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια θα μπορουσε να εχει καποια επιπτωση στην υγεια μας αν τρωγαμε το κρεας ωμο ή ημιψητο ?

----------


## Giannistzn

> Παιδια θα μπορουσε να εχει καποια επιπτωση στην υγεια μας αν τρωγαμε το κρεας ωμο ή ημιψητο ?


Φυσικα, απο τις χειροτερες επιπτωσεις.

Σαλμονελα στο κοτοπουλο ειδικα αν ειναι μισοψημενο, βρουκέλωση απο χοιρινο (αν δεν κανω λαθος) και πολλα ακομα. Τα βακτηρια πεθαινουν συνηθως σε θερμοκρασια >50 βαθμων κελσιου αλλα υπαρχουν και θερμοάντοχα.

Δεν θα σου το συνιστουσα.

----------


## TheWorst

Μολις εφαγα 50 γραμμαρια απο το ημιψητο κοτοπουλο .. 300 γραμμαρια συνολο , μαλλον για πεταμα θα ειναι 

1 ωρα στο τηγανη ρε φουστη μου και παλι ..  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Μολις εφαγα 50 γραμμαρια απο το ημιψητο κοτοπουλο .. 300 γραμμαρια συνολο , μαλλον για πεταμα θα ειναι 
> 
> 1 ωρα στο τηγανη ρε φουστη μου και παλι ..


Εαν το ειχες 1 ωρα αποκλειεται να μην εχει γινει. Μην σου πω θα ειχε καει κανονικα. Εμενα σε 15-20 λεπτα το πολυ ειναι ετοιμο. Εκτος αν πετας το κοτοπουλο ή το στηθος οπως ειναι στο τηγανι, τοτε δεν θα γινει ποτε.. 

Ψιλοκοψε το και μετα βαλτο, και εννοειται αφου εχει καψει το τηγανι.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Ειναι καλυτερο να παιρνουμε τις βιταμινες (φρουτα πχ.) σε ενα γευμα με στην ημερα ή σε περισσοτερα? Καθως οι βιταμινες ειναι μυστηριες :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

> Εαν το ειχες 1 ωρα αποκλειεται να μην εχει γινει. Μην σου πω θα ειχε καει κανονικα. Εμενα σε 15-20 λεπτα το πολυ ειναι ετοιμο. Εκτος αν πετας το κοτοπουλο ή το στηθος οπως ειναι στο τηγανι, τοτε δεν θα γινει ποτε.. 
> 
> Ψιλοκοψε το και μετα βαλτο, και εννοειται αφου εχει καψει το τηγανι.


530 γραμμαρια (ωμο) το εκοψα σε 10 κομματακια περιπου 5-5 τα εβαζα . Πηραν χρωμα κτλ , αλλα οταν το εβγαλα παω να φαω και στην δευτερη μπουκια παραληγο να  :02. Puke:

----------


## thanasis76

> Ειναι καλυτερο να παιρνουμε τις βιταμινες (φρουτα πχ.) σε ενα γευμα με στην ημερα ή σε περισσοτερα? Καθως οι βιταμινες ειναι μυστηριες


εγω περνω καθε πρωι πολυβιταμινες και ειμαι οκ. το αλλο πρωι παλι... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> εγω περνω καθε πρωι πολυβιταμινες και ειμαι οκ. το αλλο πρωι παλι...


Ισχυει ομως το ιδιο και τα τα φρουτα φιλε μου?

----------


## thanasis76

> Ισχυει ομως το ιδιο και τα τα φρουτα φιλε μου?


οχι τα φρουτα δεν μπορουν να καληψουν τις αναγκες ενος ατομου που γυμναζεται, η εχει εντονη δραστηριοτητα....

----------


## TheWorst

Απλα θα χρειαστει πολυυυυυυυυυ φρουτο  :01. Razz:  
Εξαρταται τι φρουτα φιλε μου , αλλα για να καλυψεις τις αναγες σου για τις βιταμινες μονο , θες αρκετα φρουτα και μαλιστα οχι ενος ειδους  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Eχω καιτο μουρουνελαιο :01. Mr. Green: 
Απλα το προβλημα μου ειναι μηπως πρεπει να παιρνω σταδιακα τις βιταμινες και οχι ολες μαζι μγιατι απο ο,τι νομιζω μετα απο ενα χρονικο διαστημα, εξαφανιζονται απτο σωμα ή κατι τετοιο... Επισης ειναι και η υπερβιταμινωση  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thanasis76

> Eχω καιτο μουρουνελαιο
> Απλα το προβλημα μου ειναι μηπως πρεπει να παιρνω σταδιακα τις βιταμινες και οχι ολες μαζι μγιατι απο ο,τι νομιζω μετα απο ενα χρονικο διαστημα, εξαφανιζονται απτο σωμα ή κατι τετοιο... Επισης ειναι και η υπερβιταμινωση


εγω σου απαντησα... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Κοιτας το συμπληρωμα ή το φρουτο ποσο εχει απο τις συγκεκριμνες βιταμινες και ποσο ειναι η ΣΗΠ βαλε ενα 50% παραπανω (ασε που αρκετοι παιρνουν με τα συμπληρωματα και 800-900% πανω απο τη ΣΗΠ) Αν τα κοιταξεις αυτα υπερβιταμινωση δε παθαινεις , αλλα και να παθεις αμεσως θα το καταλαβεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## ala

καλημερα σε ολους.
εχω μια απορια για το τυρι.
ποια η αποψη σας για το κιτρινο τυρι τυπου gouda light η ξερω γω το τρικαλινο ight?
εχουν υψηλα ποσοστα πρωτεινης. το τρικαλινο εχει πχ 36γρ πρωτεινης.
μπορουμε να τρωμε συχνα μεσα στην μερα?

----------


## Giannistzn

> καλημερα σε ολους.
> εχω μια απορια για το τυρι.
> ποια η αποψη σας για το κιτρινο τυρι τυπου gouda light η ξερω γω το τρικαλινο ight?
> εχουν υψηλα ποσοστα πρωτεινης. το τρικαλινο εχει πχ 36γρ πρωτεινης.
> μπορουμε να τρωμε συχνα μεσα στην μερα?


Εαν υπολογιζεις τα λιπαρα και τις πρωτεΐνες βαση της διατροφης σου, γιατι οχι? Απο εσενα εξαρταται και το προγραμμα σου. Εγω εχω 3 φετες/μερα, χαμηλων λιπαρων βεβαια (10%).

Η περιεκτικοτητα τους σε πρωτεΐνη ειναι οντως πολυ καλη. Μπορεις να βαζεις σε τοστ 2-3 φετες και 2-3 γαλοπουλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Εαν υπολογιζεις τα λιπαρα και τις πρωτεΐνες βαση της διατροφης σου, γιατι οχι? Απο εσενα εξαρταται και το προγραμμα σου. Εγω εχω 3 φετες/μερα, χαμηλων λιπαρων βεβαια (10%).
> 
> Η περιεκτικοτητα τους σε πρωτεΐνη ειναι οντως πολυ καλη. Μπορεις να βαζεις σε τοστ 2-3 φετες και 2-3 γαλοπουλα


arla 5% ανα φετα 0,7 γρ λιπαρα κ 4,5 γρ πρωτεινη.μακραν το καλυτερο τα χω ψαξει ολα

----------


## Giannistzn

> arla 5% ανα φετα 0,7 γρ λιπαρα κ 4,5 γρ πρωτεινη.μακραν το καλυτερο τα χω ψαξει ολα


Λιγη πρωτεΐνη.. Αν ειναι να θελω 5-6 φετες δεν συμφερει οικονομικα. Αυτο που παιρνω εχει περιπου 7γρ/φετα.

----------


## ala

εγω παλι τις τελευταιες μερες παιρνω τρικαλινο light. μου αρεσει και σαν γευση πολυ βασικα.
βασικα εκτος των 2 τοστ την μερα που τρωω
σκεφτηκα οτι μπορω πχ να φαω 1-2 φετες σε καποιο γευμα "φτωχο" σε πρωτεινη ανεβαζοντας την.

----------


## tolis93

> Λιγη πρωτεΐνη.. Αν ειναι να θελω 5-6 φετες δεν συμφερει οικονομικα. Αυτο που παιρνω εχει περιπου 7γρ/φετα.


ποιο παιρνεις δλδ?ναι αλλα με τι ποσοστο λιπαρων κ ποσα γραμμαρια η φετα?γιατι αν ειναι να παιρνω 30 γρ πρωτεινη κ μαζι αλλα 10 γρ κορεσμενα λιπαρα....

----------


## Andreas123

Παιδια καλησπερα..θελω να ρωτισω και γιατι ειμαι νεος..Μπορω να παρω πχ μια διατροφη καποιου απο το φορουμ που ειναι με τα ιδια κιλα με εμενα και να την χρησιμοποιω?Δεν πρεπει καποιος για να κανει μια διατροφη να κανει καποιες συγκεκριμενες ιατρικες εξετασεις?πχ(γαλακτικο,VO2MAX κτλ)?  Η ιατρικους παραγοντες(υπερταση,ταχυκαρδια)?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια καλησπερα..θελω να ρωτισω και γιατι ειμαι νεος..Μπορω να παρω πχ μια διατροφη καποιου απο το φορουμ που ειναι με τα ιδια κιλα με εμενα και να την χρησιμοποιω?Δεν πρεπει καποιος για να κανει μια διατροφη να κανει καποιες συγκεκριμενες ιατρικες εξετασεις?πχ(γαλακτικο,VO2MAX κτλ)?  Η ιατρικους παραγοντες(υπερταση,ταχυκαρδια)?
> Ευχαριστω.


αν μιλαμε για φαγητο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.για συμπληρωματα σαφως κ πρεπει να παιρνεις μονο οτι σου χρειαζεται.και αν σου χρειαζεται.

----------


## Giannistzn

> ποιο παιρνεις δλδ?ναι αλλα με τι ποσοστο λιπαρων κ ποσα γραμμαρια η φετα?γιατι αν ειναι να παιρνω 30 γρ πρωτεινη κ μαζι αλλα 10 γρ κορεσμενα λιπαρα....


20gr/ φετα. Λιπαρα ειπαμε 10% αρα καθε φετα εχει 2γρ. Κορεσμενα δεν ξερω.

----------


## tolis93

> 20gr/ φετα. Λιπαρα ειπαμε 10% αρα καθε φετα εχει 2γρ. Κορεσμενα δεν ξερω.


 τρικαλινο αν δε κανω λαθος ε?

----------


## Giannistzn

kerygold ειναι πιο φθηνο.

----------


## Gianna

Και εγώ τα παιρνα (το Τρικαλινό και το Κerrygold), αλλά αφού βρήκα το Αρλα, παίρνω αυτό (ψημένο είναι πολύ νόστιμο, άψητο όντως χάνει λίγο). Το κακό είναι ότι κολλάνε οι φέτες αρκετά μεταξύ τους και δεν το βρίσκεις εύκολα, εγώ κουβαλιέμαι στην "Προμηθευτική" που δεν είναι και κοντά στο σπίτι μου για να το πάρω. Όσο για το αν έχει λιγότερη πρωτεϊνη, ε, βάζεις και ένα ασπράδι μαζί στο τοστάκι και δεν τρέχει τίποτα :01. Smile:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Και εγώ τα παιρνα (το Τρικαλινό και το Κerrygold), αλλά αφού βρήκα το Αρλα, παίρνω αυτό (ψημένο είναι πολύ νόστιμο, άψητο όντως χάνει λίγο). Το κακό είναι ότι κολλάνε οι φέτες αρκετά μεταξύ τους και δεν το βρίσκεις εύκολα, εγώ κουβαλιέμαι στην "Προμηθευτική" που δεν είναι και κοντά στο σπίτι μου για να το πάρω. Όσο για το αν έχει λιγότερη πρωτεϊνη, ε, βάζεις και ένα ασπράδι μαζί στο τοστάκι και δεν τρέχει τίποτα


Παντως το kerrygold εχει καλυτερη γευση απο το τρικαλινο κατ'εμε. Εγω δεν εχω και πολλες επιλογες σε σουπερμαρκετ και με βολευει αρκετα και ο βασιλοπουλος, οποτε μενω στο kerrygold  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ThanosMosh

Καλησπέρα κάνω κάτι και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το πόσο είναι καλό αυτό που κάνω.30' μετά την προπόνηση παίρνω την whey και μετά από 30' τρώω στερεό γεύμα. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## MakinhO

καλησπερα.μια απορια που εχω,αντι βρωμη το πρωι μπορω να φαω δημητριακα και φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσεως με μελι ?

----------


## kostas_med13

> Καλησπέρα κάνω κάτι και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το πόσο είναι καλό αυτό που κάνω.30' μετά την προπόνηση παίρνω την whey και μετά από 30' τρώω στερεό γεύμα. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα?


αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα αμεσως μετα την προπνηση την whey και μετα απο 45 λεπτα εως 1 ωρα το κανονικο σου γευμα

----------


## kostas_med13

> καλησπερα.μια απορια που εχω,αντι βρωμη το πρωι μπορω να φαω δημητριακα και φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσεως με μελι ?


τι στοχους εχεις και ποια ειναι τα stats σου?

----------


## tivadar

Σε μια προσπαθεια να ξεκαθαριστουν πολλες αποριες μαζι γραφω αυτο το post.
Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν πραγματικα προσπαθεις στο γυμναστηριο,μην αφηνοντας ουτε μια επαναληψη να σου ξεφυγει,δινοντας οτι εχεις και δεν εχεις καθε φορα που πηγαινεις.Mερικες φορες περισσοτερες απο αλλες χωρις αμφιβολια.Με συνεπεια,σε βαθος χρονου  καπου το παω συνεχισε να διαβαζεις..

Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν κανεις το παραπανω και οδηγεις τους μυες σου να καταστρεφονται αρκετα ετσι ωστε να επισκευαζονται και να μεγαλωνουν(με τα καταλληλα θρεπτικα στοιχεια) και σηκωνεις περισσοτερα.. με συνεπεια,σε βαθος χρονου καπου το παω συνεχισε να διαβαζεις..

Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν το κανεις αυτο και τρως αρκετα για αναπτυξη,να τρως ομως οχι να νομιζεις οτι τρως,τις πρωτεινες,τις θερμιδες και οτι αλλο μπορει να ειναι απαραιτητο για τον οργανισμο..λιγο ακομα φτανω σε συμπερασμα..

Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν τα κανεις ολα αυτα δεν κανει μεγαλη διαφορα αν παρεις 25 λεπτα μετα,45 λεπτα πριν η 5 ωρες μετα την προπονηση ενα scoop whey η δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλη λεπτομερεια μπορει να ρωτησει καποιος..Θα αναπτυχθεις οπως και να χει

Flame away.

----------


## MakinhO

> τι στοχους εχεις και ποια ειναι τα stats σου?


να χασω λιπος,γραμμωση

----------


## Gianna

> Σε μια προσπαθεια να ξεκαθαριστουν πολλες αποριες μαζι γραφω αυτο το post.
> Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν πραγματικα προσπαθεις στο γυμναστηριο,μην αφηνοντας ουτε μια επαναληψη να σου ξεφυγει,δινοντας οτι εχεις και δεν εχεις καθε φορα που πηγαινεις.Mερικες φορες περισσοτερες απο αλλες χωρις αμφιβολια.Με συνεπεια,σε βαθος χρονου  καπου το παω συνεχισε να διαβαζεις..
> 
> Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν κανεις το παραπανω και οδηγεις τους μυες σου να καταστρεφονται αρκετα ετσι ωστε να επισκευαζονται και να μεγαλωνουν(με τα καταλληλα θρεπτικα στοιχεια) και σηκωνεις περισσοτερα.. με συνεπεια,σε βαθος χρονου καπου το παω συνεχισε να διαβαζεις..
> 
> Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν το κανεις αυτο και τρως αρκετα για αναπτυξη,να τρως ομως οχι να νομιζεις οτι τρως,τις πρωτεινες,τις θερμιδες και οτι αλλο μπορει να ειναι απαραιτητο για τον οργανισμο..λιγο ακομα φτανω σε συμπερασμα..
> 
> Στοιχηματιζω οτι αν τα κανεις ολα αυτα δεν κανει μεγαλη διαφορα αν παρεις 25 λεπτα μετα,45 λεπτα πριν η 5 ωρες μετα την προπονηση ενα scoop whey η δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλη λεπτομερεια μπορει να ρωτησει καποιος..Θα αναπτυχθεις οπως και να χει
> 
> Flame away.


 :03. Thumbs Up:  Ωραίος!!! (και με λογοτεχνική χροιά το post :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## ThanosMosh

Kostas και tivadar ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

Φίλε tivadar περισσότερο ρώτησα όχι για να "βελτιστοποιήσω" το πόσο μπορεί να πάρω η όχι, αλλά για να ξέρω αν είναι κακό για τον οργανισμό μου αυτό που κάνω.Απ'οτι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## ala

παντως δεν εχω δοκιμασει kerrygold. θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα για να δω γευση γιατι
το τρικαλινο εχει μεν πολυ πρωτεινη αλλα ειναι λιγο ακριβο.

----------


## MakinhO

> καλησπερα.μια απορια που εχω,αντι βρωμη το πρωι μπορω να φαω δημητριακα και φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσεως με μελι ?(γραμμωση)


 anyone?

----------


## ginus

> καλησπερα.μια απορια που εχω,αντι βρωμη το πρωι μπορω να φαω δημητριακα και φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσεως με μελι ?


τι δημητριακα και τι φρυγανιες?
αν εννοεις τυπου κελογκς...οχι γιατι εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη ομοιως και για τις απλες φυγανιες..και πρωτεινη το πρωι τσου?

----------


## kostas_med13

> να χασω λιπος,γραμμωση


καλυτερα βρωμη αφου θες γραμμωση και οχι μελια εννοειται, γενικα την ζαχαρη την αποφευγουμε σε περιοδους γραμμωσης, παρα μονον μεταπροπονητικα και γενικα στην γραμμωση ριχνουμε υ/α και αυξανουμε πρωτεινη.. αυτα συνοπτικα  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> τι δημητριακα και τι φρυγανιες?
> αν εννοεις τυπου κελογκς...οχι γιατι εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη ομοιως και για τις απλες φυγανιες..και πρωτεινη το πρωι τσου?


  αν θελεις φρυγανιες παρε σκανδιναβικες. 3 γρ πρωτεινη η μια 3 γρ υδατανθρακα 4,5 γρ φυτικη ινα κ 28-30 θερμιδες αν θυμαμαι καλα(εχουν κ 0,κατι λιπαρα) για μενα ομως βαλε κ πρωτεινη το πρωινουλι. χρειαζεται

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια αληθευει οτι αμα τρως σε καθημερινη βαση κοκκινο κρεας θα παθεις καρκινο η τουλαχιστον αυξανεις τις πιθανοτητες κατα πολυ??

ρωταω γιατι στην διατροφη μου εχω προσθεσει 2 μεριδες μοσχαρισιες μπριζολες(απαχες),η καθε μεριδα ειναι 130γρ??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Tasos Green

τρωμε τοσα συντηρητικά επι καθημερινής βασης (ακομα και αν δεν το ξερουμε) που το τελευταίο που με ανησυχεί ειναι το κοκκινο κρεας... :01. Wink: 

οταν λες δυο μπριζόλες εννοεις καθημερινά?

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια αληθευει οτι αμα τρως σε καθημερινη βαση κοκκινο κρεας θα παθεις καρκινο η τουλαχιστον αυξανεις τις πιθανοτητες κατα πολυ??
> 
> ρωταω γιατι στην διατροφη μου εχω προσθεσει 2 μεριδες μοσχαρισιες μπριζολες(απαχες),η καθε μεριδα ειναι 130γρ???


λενε οτι ισχυει αν κ δεν εχουν γινει πανω σε αθλητες οι ερευνες.απλα καλο θα ηταν να μη τρως καθημερινα.το μοσχαρι περιεχει πολυ σιδιρο και σε αυξημενες ποσοτητες ανεβαζει τη πιεση του αιματος και τη χολιστερολη

----------


## tivadar

Υπαρχουν ερευνες που συσχετιζουν την καταναλωση κοκκινου κρεατος με την εμφανιση καρκινων.Το θεμα ειναι οτι οι ερευνες αυτες βασιζονται στην στατιστικη μεθοδο δηλαδη παιρνουν ενα πλυθησμιακο δειγμα το εξεταζουν και μετα βγαζουν ποσοστιαια τις πιθανοτητες στις οποιες μπορει να συμβει η υποθεση της ερευνας.Ειναι παρομοιο με αυτο που λενε υπαρχει τοση πιθανοτητα αν εισαι σε αεροπλανο να πεσει,αν εισαι σε πλοιο να βουλιαξει κλπ.Αλλα νομιζω ολοι τα χρησιμοποιουμε αυτα τα μεσα ετσι?

Πηγη και παραδειγμα τετοιας ερευνας http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19307518

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια , με τι μπορω αντικαταστησω τις πατατες , θελω συνθετο υ/α , αποκλειουμε το ρυζι και τα μακαρονια.Καταλαβα οτι οι πατατες εχουν πολυ υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη  :01. Sad:  Βρωμη μπορω να βαλω ,αλλα λεω να μη το παρακανω ολη μερα βρωμη

----------


## beefmeup

υπερβολες φιλε φαε πατατες μια χαρα ειναι..
εγω ξερω αγωνιστικους που πριν κατεβουν την βγαζουν μονο με πατατα κ κοτα..

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια , με τι μπορω αντικαταστησω τις πατατες , θελω συνθετο υ/α , αποκλειουμε το ρυζι και τα μακαρονια.Καταλαβα οτι οι πατατες εχουν πολυ υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη  Βρωμη μπορω να βαλω ,αλλα λεω να μη το παρακανω ολη μερα βρωμη


συνδιαζε τη με μπροκολακι κ φυτικη ινα γενικοτερα κ μη φοβασαι τπτ.τωρα αν οπως κ δειποτε θες αντικατασταση...λαχανικα μεχρι αιδιας.οσπρια....βαζε φασολια με το τσουβαλακι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Νταξει τοτε , συνεχιζουμε να τρωμε τις πατατουλες   :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Νταξει τοτε , συνεχιζουμε να τρωμε τις πατατουλες


δοκιμασε κ καμια γλυκοπατατα για μενα...ΠΟΛΥ καλες

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> τρωμε τοσα συντηρητικά επι καθημερινής βασης (ακομα και αν δεν το ξερουμε) που το τελευταίο που με ανησυχεί ειναι το κοκκινο κρεας...
> 
> οταν λες δυο μπριζόλες εννοεις καθημερινά?


ναι τασο σε καθημερινα τρωω(προς το παρον :01. Mr. Green: )να το αλλαξω λες??

σορρυ παιδια αλλα ξερετε επειδη δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα εχω πολυ φαι και απο καπου επρεπε να παιρνω πολυ πρωτεινη

για αυτο εχω βαλει τις μπριζολες μου αρεσουν ετσι και αλλιως,αμα ειναι ομως θα αλλαξω την 1 μεριδα μπριζολα με 1 μεριδα κοτοπουλο,ελπιζω να μην εχω και εκει προβλημα :01. Mr. Green: 

Με το ψαρι δεν τα παω πολυ καλα,γι αυτο δνε το βαζω,τρωω 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα

----------


## tolis93

> ναι τασο σε καθημερινα τρωω(προς το παρον)να το αλλαξω λες??
> 
> σορρυ παιδια αλλα ξερετε επειδη δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα εχω πολυ φαι και απο καπου επρεπε να παιρνω πολυ πρωτεινη
> 
> για αυτο εχω βαλει τις μπριζολες μου αρεσουν ετσι και αλλιως,αμα ειναι ομως θα αλλαξω την 1 μεριδα μπριζολα με 1 μεριδα κοτοπουλο,ελπιζω να μην εχω και εκει προβλημα
> 
> Με το ψαρι δεν τα παω πολυ καλα,γι αυτο δνε το βαζω,τρωω 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα


αν εχεις περιθοριο σε υδατναθρακα βαλε κ κανενα φασολι.επισης δοκιμασε γαλακτοκομικα.κανα κοτατζ πχ κανα γιαουρτι κτλπ.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> αν εχεις περιθοριο σε υδατναθρακα βαλε κ κανενα φασολι.επισης δοκιμασε γαλακτοκομικα.κανα κοτατζ πχ κανα γιαουρτι κτλπ.


οχι τολι με την πρωτεινη  εχω το προβλημα,λεω να αλλαξω μια μεριδα μπριζολα με μια μεριδα κοτοπουλο 
ναι αυτο θα κανω μαλλον  

δεν πιστευω να εχω προβλημα και με το λευκο κρεας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> οχι κουλι με την πρωτεινη  εχω το προβλημα,λεω να αλλαξω μια μεριδα μπριζολα με μια μεριδα κοτοπουλο 
> ναι αυτο θα κανω μαλλον  
> 
> δεν πιστευω να εχω προβλημα και με το λευκο κρεας


εννοω αν μπορεις να βαλεις κ αλλο υδατανθρακα για τα φασολια :01. Mr. Green:  επισης.αυγουλακια μπορεις να βαλεις.πχ αν τρως το βραδυ 2 μπριζολες.φαε 1 κ καντην ομελετα με 4-6 ασπραδακια

----------


## TheWorst

> δοκιμασε κ καμια γλυκοπατατα για μενα...ΠΟΛΥ καλες


Πως να τις διακρινω ?? ..

----------


## kostas11

> ναι τασο σε καθημερινα τρωω(προς το παρον)να το αλλαξω λες??
> 
> σορρυ παιδια αλλα ξερετε επειδη δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα εχω πολυ φαι και απο καπου επρεπε να παιρνω πολυ πρωτεινη
> 
> για αυτο εχω βαλει τις μπριζολες μου αρεσουν ετσι και αλλιως,αμα ειναι ομως θα αλλαξω την 1 μεριδα μπριζολα με 1 μεριδα κοτοπουλο,ελπιζω να μην εχω και εκει προβλημα
> 
> Με το ψαρι δεν τα παω πολυ καλα,γι αυτο δνε το βαζω,τρωω 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα


Ρε φίλε,πως την τρως την μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα κάθε μερά? σαν σκοινί είναι σκληρή  :01. Mr. Green: 
Γιατι δεν πέρνεις κιμά καλύτερα?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> εννοω αν μπορεις να βαλεις κ αλλο υδατανθρακα για τα φασολια επισης.αυγουλακια μπορεις να βαλεις.πχ αν τρως το βραδυ 2 μπριζολες.φαε 1 κ καντην ομελετα με 4-6 ασπραδακια


αλλα ηδη τρωω 10 αυγα την ημερα (πρωινο,μεταπροπονητικο)μια δευτερη μεριδα κοτοπουλο δεν κανει???
το λεω γιατι ειναι και φτηνο.

Με τον υδατανθρακα δεν εχω προβλημα μια χαρα μου βγαινει,δεν χρειαζομαι να προσθεσω κατι αλλο απο υδατανθρακα στην διατροφη μου,οταν κολλησω σε κιλα τοτε θα τον αυξησω.

----------


## TheWorst

Αν αντι βραστα βαζω τα αυγα στο αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδια και τπτ καλα θα ειναι ? Εννοω δεν αλλαζει τπτ , ετσι  :01. Mr. Green:  Τα μετραω παλι στα 240 γραμμαρια 36 πρωτεινη 2 υδατανθρακες και 25 λιπαρα

----------


## ginus

> Αν αντι βραστα βαζω τα αυγα στο αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδια και τπτ καλα θα ειναι ? Εννοω δεν αλλαζει τπτ , ετσι  Τα μετραω παλι στα 240 γραμμαρια 36 πρωτεινη 2 υδατανθρακες και 25 λιπαρα


σαν τι να αλλαξει?
εκτος της οψεως δλδ...

----------


## Tasos Green

> ναι τασο σε καθημερινα τρωω(προς το παρον)να το αλλαξω λες??
> 
> σορρυ παιδια αλλα ξερετε επειδη δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα εχω πολυ φαι και απο καπου επρεπε να παιρνω πολυ πρωτεινη
> 
> για αυτο εχω βαλει τις μπριζολες μου αρεσουν ετσι και αλλιως,*αμα ειναι ομως θα αλλαξω την 1 μεριδα μπριζολα με 1 μεριδα κοτοπουλο*,ελπιζω να μην εχω και εκει προβλημα
> 
> Με το ψαρι δεν τα παω πολυ καλα,γι αυτο δνε το βαζω,τρωω 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα


αυτο θα ηταν καλύτερο πιστεύω... και για ποικιλία.

----------


## tolis93

> αλλα ηδη τρωω 10 αυγα την ημερα (πρωινο,μεταπροπονητικο)μια δευτερη μεριδα κοτοπουλο δεν κανει???
> το λεω γιατι ειναι και φτηνο.
> 
> Με τον υδατανθρακα δεν εχω προβλημα μια χαρα μου βγαινει,δεν χρειαζομαι να προσθεσω κατι αλλο απο υδατανθρακα στην διατροφη μου,οταν κολλησω σε κιλα τοτε θα τον αυξησω.


 και δευτερη κ τριτη να βαλεις εννοειται ρ συ.κοτοπουλο γουσταρει το παιδι?κοτοπουλο γιατι οχι ισα ισα αψογο ειναι.δοκιμασε κ γαλοπουλα.τα σπαει

----------


## Galthazar

> Αν αντι βραστα βαζω τα αυγα στο αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδια και τπτ καλα θα ειναι ? Εννοω δεν αλλαζει τπτ , ετσι  Τα μετραω παλι στα 240 γραμμαρια 36 πρωτεινη 2 υδατανθρακες και 25 λιπαρα


η θρεπτικη αξια τους ειναι ιδια με αυτη των βρασμενων.

----------


## Wargod

Εχω ακουσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι το να τρως ψωμι μαζι με ζυμαρικα ειναι παχυντικο, συμβενει ομως κατι τετιο; Εφοσων δεν ξεφυγεις στις θερμιδες πως μπορει να προκλειθει κατι τετιο απο τον συνδιασμο;...

----------


## tolis93

> Εχω ακουσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι το να τρως ψωμι μαζι με ζυμαρικα ειναι παχυντικο, συμβενει ομως κατι τετιο; Εφοσων δεν ξεφυγεις στις θερμιδες πως μπορει να προκλειθει κατι τετιο απο τον συνδιασμο;...


ασπρα μακαρονια κ ασπρο ψωμι κ μονα τους παχαινουν λογω ζαχαρης και υψιλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη.σωστες ποσοτητες και σωστες τροφες δε παχαινουν καν.απλα το λενε γιατι οταν τρωνε οι ελληναρες μας βαζουν κ κανα κιλο τυρι πανω απο τα μακαρονια χτυπανε κ μια φρατζολα ασπρο ψωμι κ  η ινσουλινη παει στο θεο με αποτελεσμα να αποθηκευει λιπος ειδικα αν ειναι το βραδυ η μασαμπουκα.απλα ολα αυτα π ακουγονται τα εχουν παρει  στη χειροτερη περιπτωση

----------


## Wargod

Δεν μιλαω για ακραια καταναλωση φυσικα!  Απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι μια υπερβολη με την λογικη "μην φας ΚΑΙ αυτο" αλλα "Φαε σαν ανθρωπος"

----------


## NASSER

> Εχω ακουσει εδω και πολυ καιρο οτι το να τρως ψωμι μαζι με ζυμαρικα ειναι παχυντικο, συμβενει ομως κατι τετιο; Εφοσων δεν ξεφυγεις στις θερμιδες πως μπορει να προκλειθει κατι τετιο απο τον συνδιασμο;...


Το βασικό λάθος είναι ο συνδιασμός δυο πηγων σύνθετων υδατανθράκων, που εν τέλη δεν βοηθάει στην απορρόφηση όλων. Καποιο απο τα δυο αποθηκεύεται και προκείπτει το λίπος. Φυσικά αυτο είναι πιο εφικτο σε συχνα τέτοια γευματα και όχι απομονωμένα.
Ο παράγοντας της αυξημένης ινσουλίνης και υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη επίσης είναι μια παράμετρος σε συχνή κατανάλωση συνθετων γευμάτων.

----------


## xristosgaz

Παιδια αγορασα μια unflavoured bulk πρωτεινη isolate και δεν παλευω την γευση με τπτ.Δοκιμασα την αναμηξη με κακαο και την κατεβαζω πιο ευκολα(οχι οτι παλι σωζεται αλλα πολυ καλυτερα σιγουρα).Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με την μιξη οσο αφορα αποροφητικοτητα κτλ;Ανα 30 γρ πρωτεινη βαζω 5 γρ κακαο,(οχι καοτονικ απλο κακαο παυλιδη)

----------


## Giannistzn

Τα λιπαρά του ίσως να παίξουν κάποιο ρόλο στην απορρόφηση. Αν και είναι πολυ μικρές οι ποσότητες..

----------


## tolis93

> Τα λιπαρά του ίσως να παίξουν κάποιο ρόλο στην απορρόφηση. Αν και είναι πολυ μικρές οι ποσότητες..


we are talkin about 1 gram here

----------


## beefmeup

> .Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με την μιξη οσο αφορα αποροφητικοτητα κτλ;Ανα 30 γρ πρωτεινη βαζω 5 γρ κακαο,(οχι καοτονικ απλο κακαο παυλιδη)


μπα οχι φιλε κομπλε εισαι..
αμα την επερνες με γευση σοκολατα τι νομιζεις οτι θα ηταν αυτο που θα της εδινε την γευση? :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

μαζι μου στη προπονηση παιρνω κ 1 φλιτζανι καφε φιλτρου.οχι πολυ δυνατο.και εννοειται και νερο.ο καφες επιρεαζει τη προπονηση αρνητικα?(μαρεσε οπως το ρωτησα :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## beefmeup

μονο αν σε στελνει τουαλετα πολλες φορες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

έχω πάθει κάτι σαν εθισμό στην κανέλα ,με πιάνει τρέλα με δαύτη.

η ερώτηση μου είναι ... παχαίνει ? έχει ζάχαρη η κάτι τέτοιο ?
σήμερα έφτασα σε σημείο να ρίξω στην μεταπροπονητική ομελέτα με τα ασπράδια και τις γαλοπούλες !! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

αν είναι οκ μπορώ να βάζω στα βραδινά μου γιαούρτια η ούτε που να το σκεφτώ?

----------


## beefmeup

μπα η κανελα δεν εχει θερμιδες..βοηθαει κιολας σε ενα βαθμο στην ρυθμιση του ζαχκαρου νομιζω στο αιμα..

----------


## average_joe

@rey
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...nd-herbs/180/2

μια χαρα ειναι.
ετσι κι αλλιως δεν παιζει να βαζεις πανω απο 1- 2 γρ

@beef και γω το ιδιο ξερω για το σακχαρο

----------


## Gianna

Ε λοιπόν την κανέλα κι εγώ την τσακίζω :01. Razz:  στο γιαούρτι, στο cottage, πάνω στα φρούτα, εννοείται στο πιτάκι, στον ελληνικό καφέ από πάνω αν μου τη βαρέσει!!!Πάει, πάει και που δεν πάει....(που έλεγε και μια διαφήμιση) :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Txc

Δινει και ενα Boost στον μεταβολισμο η κανελα + οτι δεν εχει θερμιδες...
Αν σας αρεσει, φατε αφοβα, οσο θελετε...

----------


## tolis93

παιδια η κανελλα ειναι μαστ στη διατροφη χωρις πλακα...στο φραπε στο φρεντο στο εσπρεσσακι στο καπουτσινο στο πιτακι στο κεικ σε μηλα(πιτακι βρωμης με κανελλα και μηλο μαζι σε στελνει μια στο θεο κ μια στο διαολο απο τη γευση.απογειωση μιλαμε).παιζει να εχω βαλει παντου.μεχρι κ σαντουιτς με τονο γιαουρτι μελι κ κανελλα εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## Devil

> μπα η κανελα δεν εχει θερμιδες..βοηθαει κιολας σε ενα βαθμο στην ρυθμιση του ζαχκαρου νομιζω στο αιμα..


 :03. Thumb up: 

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/con.../12/3215.short




> παιδια η κανελλα ειναι μαστ στη διατροφη χωρις πλακα...*στο φραπε στο φρεντο στο εσπρεσσακι στο καπουτσινο στο πιτακι στο κεικ σε μηλα(πιτακι βρωμης με κανελλα και μηλο μαζι σε στελνει μια στο θεο κ μια στο διαολο απο τη γευση.απογειωση μιλαμε).παιζει να εχω βαλει παντου.μεχρι κ σαντουιτς με τονο γιαουρτι μελι κ κανελλα εχω δοκιμασει*.


δεν μας νοιαζει που βαζεις την κανελα....

----------


## Devil

> Παιδια αγορασα μια unflavoured bulk πρωτεινη isolate και δεν παλευω την γευση με τπτ.Δοκιμασα την αναμηξη με κακαο και την κατεβαζω πιο ευκολα(οχι οτι παλι σωζεται αλλα πολυ καλυτερα σιγουρα).Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με την μιξη οσο αφορα αποροφητικοτητα κτλ;Ανα 30 γρ πρωτεινη βαζω 5 γρ κακαο,(οχι καοτονικ απλο κακαο παυλιδη)


μια χαρα ειναι... ισα ισα αμα αφριζει υπερβολικα η πρωτεινη (bulk) το κακαο μειωνει τον αφρο... :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Ισχύει ότι περιέχει κάποιο στοιχείο (η κανέλα) που σε μεγάλες δώσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στη σπερματογεννεση; Κάτι τέτοιο είχε πάρει το μάτι μου κάποτε αλλα δεν ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## aqua_bill

> Ισχύει ότι περιέχει κάποιο στοιχείο (η κανέλα) που σε μεγάλες δώσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στη σπερματογεννεση; Κάτι τέτοιο είχε πάρει το μάτι μου κάποτε αλλα δεν ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω.


κυρίως παραφιλολογία. την ονόμαζαν "αντικουκου" καθώς επίσης και καρκινογόνο σε μαγαλες ποσότητες.

----------


## Devil

> Ισχύει ότι περιέχει κάποιο στοιχείο (η κανέλα) που σε μεγάλες δώσεις μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στη σπερματογεννεση; Κάτι τέτοιο είχε πάρει το μάτι μου κάποτε αλλα δεν ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω.





> κυρίως παραφιλολογία. την ονόμαζαν "αντικουκου" καθώς επίσης και καρκινογόνο σε μαγαλες ποσότητες.


Abstract: This study was performed to investigate the effects of ginger roots and cinnamon bark extracts on fertility of male diabetic rats and levels of blood glucose as well as serum insulin and testosterone hormones. The experiment was carried out on sixty mature male Sprague Dawley rats distributed into 6 groups of 10 rats each. One group was kept as normal control, while rats of the other five groups were rendered diabetic by intraperitoneal injection of alloxan in a dose of 120 mg/kg b.wt., as a single daily dose for 3 days. Group (2) was left as diabetic control, while rats of groups (3) and (4) were given orally ginger extract at 250 and 500 mg/kg b.wt., respectively, daily for 65 days to cover the period of spermatogenesis in the rat. Rats of groups (5) and (6) were given orally cinnamon extract at the same doses of ginger and for the same period. The results showed that oral administration ginger extract at 250 and 500 mg/kg and cinnamon extract at 500 mg/kg to diabetic male rats for 65 days increased the weight of testes and seminal vesicles; improved semen quality and quantity; decreased blood glucose level and increased serum insulin and testosterone levels. The extracts also ameliorated the degenerative lesions which seen in the testes of diabetic rats. This study recommends that intake of ginger roots or cinnamon bark as a drink may be beneficial for diabetic patients who suffer from sexual impotency as their extracts induce antidiabetic activity and enhance male fertility in diabetic rats. [Journal of American Science 2010;6(10):940-947]. (ISSN: 1545-1003).

----------


## Giannistzn

> Abstract: This study was performed to investigate the effects of ginger roots and cinnamon bark extracts on fertility of male diabetic rats and levels of blood glucose as well as serum insulin and testosterone hormones. The experiment was carried out on sixty mature male Sprague Dawley rats distributed into 6 groups of 10 rats each. One group was kept as normal control, while rats of the other five groups were rendered diabetic by intraperitoneal injection of alloxan in a dose of 120 mg/kg b.wt., as a single daily dose for 3 days. Group (2) was left as diabetic control, while rats of groups (3) and (4) were given orally ginger extract at 250 and 500 mg/kg b.wt., respectively, daily for 65 days to cover the period of spermatogenesis in the rat. Rats of groups (5) and (6) were given orally cinnamon extract at the same doses of ginger and for the same period. The results showed that oral administration ginger extract at 250 and 500 mg/kg and cinnamon extract at 500 mg/kg to diabetic male rats for 65 days increased the weight of testes and seminal vesicles; improved semen quality and quantity; decreased blood glucose level and increased serum insulin and testosterone levels. The extracts also ameliorated the degenerative lesions which seen in the testes of diabetic rats. This study recommends that intake of ginger roots or cinnamon bark as a drink may be beneficial for diabetic patients who suffer from sexual impotency as their extracts induce antidiabetic activity and enhance male fertility in diabetic rats. [Journal of American Science 2010;6(10):940-947]. (ISSN: 1545-1003).


Ωραιος ευχαριστω. Και εγω οταν εψαχνα στο νετ μονο θετικα σχολια εβρισκα και ευεργετικες ιδιοτητες. 

Για αυτο που ειπα, ξερω γω μηπως ειχα διαβασει για καμια επεξεργασμενη μορφη με τπτ περιεργες προσθηκες, τι να πω.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## rey1989

τελικά επειδή μπερδεύτηκα και τα αγγλικά μου είναι λίγο ... 
σε μεγάλες ποσότητες όντος κάνει κακό στο σπέρμα και προκαλεί καρκίνο που αναφέρθηκε?  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> τελικά επειδή μπερδεύτηκα και τα αγγλικά μου είναι λίγο ... 
> σε μεγάλες ποσότητες όντος κάνει κακό στο σπέρμα και προκαλεί καρκίνο που αναφέρθηκε?


μιλαμε για πολυ μεγαλες ποσοτητες...μη φοβασαι.500 μγ λεει.που να φας τοσο κανελλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tivadar

Σε μια ερευνα με ποντικια βρηκαν οτι βελτιωνει την ποιοτητα του σπερματος.Να η μεταφραση που ηθελες.Οσο για το καρκινο ολα καρκινογονα ειναι στις μερες μας δεν βαριεσαι..(η ερευνα αυτη δεν λεει τιποτα για καρκινο btw)

----------


## rey1989

πολύ ωραία , θα συνεχίσω να την βάζω στα πιτακια/γιαούρτια κανονικά τότε!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
θένξ.  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> μιλαμε για πολυ μεγαλες ποσοτητες...μη φοβασαι.500 μγ λεει.που να φας τοσο κανελλα


Το αντιθετο λεει οχι οτι προκαλει, αλλα οτι βοηθαει στην καταπολεμιση. 500mg ειναι ελαχιστη ποσοτητα.. 500mg/σωματικο κιλο ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο και αρκετα μεγαλο για εμας φυσικα.

----------


## tolis93

> Το αντιθετο λεει οχι οτι προκαλει, αλλα οτι βοηθαει στην καταπολεμιση. 500mg ειναι ελαχιστη ποσοτητα.. 500mg/σωματικο κιλο ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο και αρκετα μεγαλο για εμας φυσικα.


ναι σορρυ πατατα για την παραπανω αναλογια εννοουσα.απλα το διαβαζα παραλληλα.βασικα μειωνει τη τεστοστερονη δε λεει παραπανω?

----------


## Giannistzn

*increased* serum insulin and testosterone levels

----------


## tolis93

> *increased* serum insulin and testosterone levels


γιατι ειμαι γκαβος? ρ παιδια εφοσον ομως ανεβαζει την ινσουλινη μας συμφερει?

----------


## venom1987

να ρωτησω κατι???
σε περιοδο ογκου στην διατροφη η ελευθερη μερα μπορει να μπει??σε νορμα ποσοτητες παντα???

----------


## xristosgaz

εξαρταται τι εννοεις ''ελευθερη'' δωσε μας ενα παραδειγμα τι θα ετρωγες.Εγω προσωπικα τις μερες που δεν κανω προπονηση μειωνω υδ/κες αργους στο μισο περιπου βγαζω μεταπροπονητικο σεικ (40πρωτ-60 υδατ) και τρωω περισσοτερα λιπαρα απο ψαρι,φυστικοβουτηρο,ταχινι,ελαιολαδο και ξηρους καρπους.Τις κυριακες κανω και ενα τσιτ και τα σαββατα πινω και 1-2 ποτα.Σε λιγοτερο απο δυο μηνες πηρα 4 κιλα ετσι και συνεχιζω.Γενικα μετρανε οι θερμιδες αλλα και παλι ειναι αναλογα το ατομο

----------


## venom1987

> εξαρταται τι εννοεις ''ελευθερη'' δωσε μας ενα παραδειγμα τι θα ετρωγες.Εγω προσωπικα τις μερες που δεν κανω προπονηση μειωνω υδ/κες αργους στο μισο περιπου βγαζω μεταπροπονητικο σεικ (40πρωτ-60 υδατ) και τρωω περισσοτερα λιπαρα απο ψαρι,φυστικοβουτηρο,ταχινι,ελαιολαδο και ξηρους καρπους.Τις κυριακες κανω και ενα τσιτ και τα σαββατα πινω και 1-2 ποτα.Σε λιγοτερο απο δυο μηνες πηρα 4 κιλα ετσι και συνεχιζω.Γενικα μετρανε οι θερμιδες αλλα και παλι ειναι αναλογα το ατομο


δλδ καμια ταβερνα το βραδακι......σαββατο ή κυριακη μεσημερι...
τζατζικια,κρεατα,διαφορα τιγανιτα ελαχιστα αντε κανενα τυροκεφτε,τυροπιτα.....οχι πατατες και τετοια.....
ποτα δεν πινω καθολου αντε κανα ρεντ πουλ.....

----------


## tolis93

> δλδ καμια ταβερνα το βραδακι......σαββατο ή κυριακη μεσημερι...
> τζατζικια,κρεατα,διαφορα τιγανιτα ελαχιστα αντε κανενα τυροκεφτε,τυροπιτα.....οχι πατατες και τετοια.....
> ποτα δεν πινω καθολου αντε κανα ρεντ πουλ.....


νταξει για μενα δεν ειναι κ τοσο τραγικο.αν ειναι κυριακη μεσημερι ακομα καλυτερα.σαββατοβραδα απλα αποφευγε τηγανιες.ποιος σ πε οτι σε ταβερνα δε τρως σωστα?σε ταβερνα δουλευω κ προσωπικα τη βγαζω αψογα καθε φορα.μεχρι κ βραστα λαχανικα εχουν.τα κρεατα ψητα ειναι το τζατζικι απο 2% γιαουρτι φτιαχνεται....οποτε κυριλε.μην ανχωνεσαι στον ογκο κιολας.εγω στον ογκο χτυπαγα και κανα 2 φετες ψητες πανω στη δουλεια

----------


## venom1987

> νταξει για μενα δεν ειναι κ τοσο τραγικο.αν ειναι κυριακη μεσημερι ακομα καλυτερα.σαββατοβραδα απλα αποφευγε τηγανιες.ποιος σ πε οτι σε ταβερνα δε τρως σωστα?σε ταβερνα δουλευω κ προσωπικα τη βγαζω αψογα καθε φορα.μεχρι κ βραστα λαχανικα εχουν.τα κρεατα ψητα ειναι το τζατζικι απο 2% γιαουρτι φτιαχνεται....οποτε κυριλε.μην ανχωνεσαι στον ογκο κιολας.εγω στον ογκο χτυπαγα και κανα 2 φετες ψητες πανω στη δουλεια



ωραια για να μην εχω τυψεις...............  :05. Weights:   :01. Smile:

----------


## tsiko

παιδια , εγω ως κυρια πηγη υδατανθρακα εχω την πατατα , το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι βραστη δεν μου αρεσει οποτε αναγκαστικα την τρωω ψητη , το θεμα ειναι ομως μπορω να βαζω και ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο , γιατι γενικως ξερω πως πρεπει να τρωμε ελαιολαδο για τα καλα λιπαρα του, ομως οταν ψηνεται , τι παθαινει ????

----------


## gym

> παιδια , εγω ως κυρια πηγη υδατανθρακα εχω την πατατα , το θεμα μου ομως ειναι οτι βραστη δεν μου αρεσει οποτε αναγκαστικα την τρωω ψητη , το θεμα ειναι ομως μπορω να βαζω και ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο , γιατι γενικως ξερω πως πρεπει να τρωμε ελαιολαδο για τα καλα λιπαρα του, ομως οταν ψηνεται , τι παθαινει ????


βαλτο απο πανω μολις βρασει ,ψηθει κ την εχεις στο πιατο σου...
αν το βαλεις ενω ψηνεται,ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασιαααα και τι παθαινει?θα τηγανιστει....αραααα κακο...
οποτε βαλτο στο πιατο σου απο πανω να εισαι σιγουρος...

----------


## tsiko

> βαλτο απο πανω μολις βρασει ,ψηθει κ την εχεις στο πιατο σου...
> αν το βαλεις ενω ψηνεται,ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασιαααα και τι παθαινει?θα τηγανιστει....αραααα κακο...
> οποτε βαλτο στο πιατο σου απο πανω να εισαι σιγουρος...


σωστος .......

----------


## gym

> σωστος .......


σωστ*η*...ευχαριστω... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Chris92

εγω οταν βαριεμαι πεταω τη πατατα ξεφλουδισμενη στο φουρνο μικροκυματων για 10-12 λεπτακια στο μαξ και ετοιμη, ουτε λαδι ουτε τπτ δν χρειζεται

----------


## tolis93

γλυκοπατατα ftw ρε.πατατες κ ιστοριες.βαλε ρηγανη αν δε σαρεσει σκετη.βασικα δοκιμασε κ κανα ρυζι κ κανενα μαυρο μακαρονι περιστασιακα

----------


## procop

συμφωνειται οτι πρεπει αναλογα μο τον τυπο σωματοτυπου να κανουμε αναλογη διατροφη???βλεπω καποια αποδοκιμαζουν την διακριση σε ενδο-εκτο-μεσο,εγω θεωρω οτι ειμαι μεσο-εκτο αφου εχω περισσοτερο τα χαρακτηριστικα του μεσομορφου αλλα και εκτομορφου(δεν παιρνω βαρος αν δεν αυξησω τα λιπαρα).

----------


## gym

> γλυκοπατατα ftw ρε.πατατες κ ιστοριες.βαλε ρηγανη αν δε σαρεσει σκετη.βασικα δοκιμασε κ κανα ρυζι κ κανενα μαυρο μακαρονι περιστασιακα


ρε τολη...πατατα θελει το παιδι,γιατι να βαλει μακαρονι? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

σε ολα μα ολα τα φαγητα μπορεις να παιξεις με μπαχαρικα...εχω δοκιμασει πολλα κ εχω να δοκιμασω πολλα ακομα μπαχαρια...οποτε μην κολλατε...και μην φοβαστε να βαλετε κ ενα μπαχαρικο απο πανω να αλλαξει η γευση σας...

----------


## tolis93

> συμφωνειται οτι πρεπει αναλογα μο τον τυπο σωματοτυπου να κανουμε αναλογη διατροφη???βλεπω καποια αποδοκιμαζουν την διακριση σε ενδο-εκτο-μεσο,εγω θεωρω οτι ειμαι μεσο-εκτο αφου εχω περισσοτερο τα χαρακτηριστικα του μεσομορφου αλλα και εκτομορφου(δεν παιρνω βαρος αν δεν αυξησω τα λιπαρα).


εξαρταται κ την ηλικια σου μεγαλε....στην εφοιβια εχεις παραπανω καυσεις οπως κ να χει.εγω παντως πιστευω οτι πρεπει να λαμβανουμε κ αυτα υποψη.αλλα επειδη δν υπαρχει τπτ στανταρ.δλδ παιζουν συνδιασμοι κ αναλογιες συνηθως.δες τι λειτουργει πανω σ.

----------


## procop

> εξαρταται κ την ηλικια σου μεγαλε....στην εφοιβια εχεις παραπανω καυσεις οπως κ να χει.εγω παντως πιστευω οτι πρεπει να λαμβανουμε κ αυτα υποψη.αλλα επειδη δν υπαρχει τπτ στανταρ.δλδ παιζουν συνδιασμοι κ αναλογιες συνηθως.δες τι λειτουργει πανω σ.


 25 ετων...
προσπαθω να λαβω υποψιν αυτα μπας και ξεκολλησω γιατι εχω μια στασιμοτητα και σε δυναμη και σε σωματικα κιλα(175-75) και με τα πειραματα μονο λιπος εβαζα και απο μυς τζιφος,οποτε αρχισα να την ψαχνω περισσοτερο..δηλαδη πως πρεπει να προπονουμε(αυτο με τις καυσεις π λες) τα κενα αναμεσα στα σετ,αλλα και πως να παιξω και με την διατροφη..απλα επειδη καποιοι θεωρουν οτι δεν υφισταται διακριση αλλα και ειναι δυσκολο ενας αθλητης να καταλαβει ακριβως αν ειναι μεσο (ποσο%) η εκτο (ποσο%) εκει θελει πειραμα και συμφωνω αλλα με την λογικη οτι ξερεις π βρισκεσαι και οχι πας ντουγρου και οτι κατσει.για αυτο ρωταω αν δεν υφισταται διαχωρισμος μην μπω σε φαυλο κυκλο

----------


## tsiko

> γλυκοπατατα ftw ρε.πατατες κ ιστοριες.βαλε ρηγανη αν δε σαρεσει σκετη.βασικα δοκιμασε κ κανα ρυζι κ κανενα μαυρο μακαρονι περιστασιακα


ρε απολα τρωω απλα επειδη η πατατα ειναι και ποιο ευκολη για μενα να την φτιαξω και μαρεσει ποιο πολυ.....
να πω την αληθεια γλυκοπατατα δεν εχω δοκιμασει ....

----------


## rey1989

εγώ πάντως επειδή κουράστηκα λίγο με το καθημερινό μαγείρεμα (μου έπεσαν αρκετά μαζί και δεν έχω και πολυ χρόνο) αλλα και για λόγους εξοικονόμησης ρευματος φτιάχνω ενα τάπερ κότα και ενα τάπερ πατάτα και έχω για όλη την εβδομάδα.

*ερώτηση 1.*

η πατάτα και η κότα πόσες ημέρες διατηρούνται στην συντήρηση του ψυγείου ? (αν είναι να φτιάχνω για 3-4 μέρες και όχι για 7).

*ερώτηση 2.*

ζύγισα την κότα και τα 150γρ άψητης μου βγήκαν 100γρ ψημένη οπότε ειναι οκ , ζυγίζω 100γρ στην ζυγαριά ακριβείας και βάζω απο το τάπερ , *ξέχασα όμως να ζυγίσω τις πατάτες ..* και τις έβαλα στον φούρνο και ψήθηκαν. βάζω 100γρ πατάτα (εκει που έβαζα 100γρ πατάτα άψητη/άβραστη , υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάζω πολύ ? δηλαδή 100γρ πατάτας όταν ψηθεί στον φούρνο χάνει βάρος? γιατί δεν τις έψησα πολύ ώστε να συρρικνωθούν και πρόσεξα ότι είχαν τον ίδιο όγκο όταν τις έβγαλα.

----------


## tolis93

> εγώ πάντως επειδή κουράστηκα λίγο με το καθημερινό μαγείρεμα (μου έπεσαν αρκετά μαζί και δεν έχω και πολυ χρόνο) αλλα και για λόγους εξοικονόμησης ρευματος φτιάχνω ενα τάπερ κότα και ενα τάπερ πατάτα και έχω για όλη την εβδομάδα.
> 
> *ερώτηση 1.*
> 
> η πατάτα και η κότα πόσες ημέρες διατηρούνται στην συντήρηση του ψυγείου ? (αν είναι να φτιάχνω για 3-4 μέρες και όχι για 7).
> 
> *ερώτηση 2.*
> 
> ζύγισα την κότα και τα 150γρ άψητης μου βγήκαν 100γρ ψημένη οπότε ειναι οκ , ζυγίζω 100γρ στην ζυγαριά ακριβείας και βάζω απο το τάπερ , *ξέχασα όμως να ζυγίσω τις πατάτες ..* και τις έβαλα στον φούρνο και ψήθηκαν. βάζω 100γρ πατάτα (εκει που έβαζα 100γρ πατάτα άψητη/άβραστη , υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάζω πολύ ? δηλαδή 100γρ πατάτας όταν ψηθεί στον φούρνο χάνει βάρος? γιατί δεν τις έψησα πολύ ώστε να συρρικνωθούν και πρόσεξα ότι είχαν τον ίδιο όγκο όταν τις έβγαλα.


χανουν νερα αρκετα μπορω να πω.κοιτα καμια βδομαδα αντεχουν σιγουρα βασικα εγω με τις γλυκοπατατες ετσι εκανα σε μια περιοδο π τις λιανιζα,σο...ντοντ γουορι.βαζε 120-130 γρ ψημενη για 100 γρ αψητη περιπου

----------


## gym

εβδομαδα οχι παιδια...για να ειστε σιγουροι για 3 αντε 4 το πολυ μερες ετοιμα φαγητα μεσα...4 σιγουρα...αλλα μην το ρισκαρετε παρπαανω...δεν ειναι πολυ μαγειρευεις μια φορα κ εχεις για 4 μερες...κ μετα παλι...μια χαρα...κ εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα σου χαλασουν

----------


## tolis93

> εβδομαδα οχι παιδια...για να ειστε σιγουροι για 3 αντε 4 το πολυ μερες ετοιμα φαγητα μεσα...4 σιγουρα...αλλα μην το ρισκαρετε παρπαανω...δεν ειναι πολυ μαγειρευεις μια φορα κ εχεις για 4 μερες...κ μετα παλι...μια χαρα...κ εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα σου χαλασουν


εγω καθε μερα μαγειρευω κ 2 κ 3 φορες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> εγω καθε μερα μαγειρευω κ 2 κ 3 φορες


μπραβο....δεν ρωτησαμε ομως αυτο και  δεν κανουμε γκαλοπ ποσες φορες μαγειρευει ο καθενας...ναι? :01. Wink: 
απανταμε απλα στην ερωτηση του φιλου που ρωταει σχετικα με το ποσες μερες διατηρουνται τα τροφιμα μαγειρεμενα στο ψυγειο τοληηηηη.....

----------


## tolis93

> μπραβο....δεν ρωτησαμε ομως αυτο και  δεν κανουμε γκαλοπ ποσες φορες μαγειρευει ο καθενας...ναι?
> απανταμε απλα στην ερωτηση του φιλου που ρωταει σχετικα με το ποσες μερες διατηρουνται τα τροφιμα μαγειρεμενα στο ψυγειο τοληηηηη.....


Σορυ αυτή τη βλακεία τη κάνω συχνά....

----------


## rey1989

χειμώνας , κρύο και τα τσάγια δίνουν και παίρνουν!!

τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω φτάσει να πίνω 3 με 4 τσάγια του βουνού καθημερινά! (1 το πρωι με το πρωινό μου , 1 μετα το μεταπροπ γευμα και ενα με δύο απόγευμα μέχρι βράδυ).

με βοηθούν πολύ γιατί βλέπω πως όταν με πιάνει πονόλαιμος ενα τσάι ειναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο.
το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως δεν μπορώ να τα πίνω σκέτα..

βάζω λοιπόν ζαχαρίνες. Είχα αγοράσει canderel όμως μου τέλειωσαν και αγόρασα κάτι άλλες natreen .(λένε ασπαρτάμη free  , 0 cal κλπ).
στο τσάι μου βάζω 2-3 ζαχαρίνες

*Ερώτηση 1* είναι πολλές ? (φτιάχνω τσάι σε κούπα διπλή από τις νορμάλ).

*Ερώτηση 2* κάνουν κακό στην υγεία ? μπορούν να έχουν αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στα αποτελέσματα της διατροφής μου ?

αν τελικά πρέπει να τις μειώσω υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να κάνω ? (εκτός από μέλι κλπ)

----------


## tolis93

> χειμώνας , κρύο και τα τσάγια δίνουν και παίρνουν!!
> 
> τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω φτάσει να πίνω 3 με 4 τσάγια του βουνού καθημερινά! (1 το πρωι με το πρωινό μου , 1 μετα το μεταπροπ γευμα και ενα με δύο απόγευμα μέχρι βράδυ).
> 
> με βοηθούν πολύ γιατί βλέπω πως όταν με πιάνει πονόλαιμος ενα τσάι ειναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο.
> το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως δεν μπορώ να τα πίνω σκέτα..
> 
> βάζω λοιπόν ζαχαρίνες. Είχα αγοράσει canderel όμως μου τέλειωσαν και αγόρασα κάτι άλλες natreen .(λένε ασπαρτάμη free  , 0 cal κλπ).
> στο τσάι μου βάζω 2-3 ζαχαρίνες
> ...


 φιλε...ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω αλλα προσπαθησε να μειωσεις καλυτερα λιγο μελι η μαυρη ζαχαρη στα μισα σου ροφηματα.μακροχρονια επιρεαζει τα νεφρα και δημιουργει νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια.καλο θα ηταν να τις μειωσεις μεχρι κ 4-6 τη μερα καλως.δοκιμασε κ τις χωγραφος ουτε ασπαρταμη ουτε ακουσλφαμινη πως το λενε

----------


## rey1989

πάντως και αυτές που πήρα σήμερα δεν έχουν ασπαρτάμη (οι naTreen).

λένε συγκεκριμένα "επιτραπέζιο γλυκαντικό με βάση κυκλαμικό νάτριο και σακχαρίνη ."

ενέργεια 0kcal
πρωτείνες 0γρ
υδ 0γρ
λιπαρά 0γρ

συστατικά κυκλαμικό νάτριο , σακχαρίνη , όξινο ανθρακικό νάτριο. 

εντωμεταξύ πιο συστατικό προκαλεί νεφρική ανεπάρκεια κλπ ?  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ????????

αν δεν έχουν ασπαρτάμη ισχύει το ίδιο ? (4-6 την ημέρα max )?

----------


## tolis93

> πάντως και αυτές που πήρα σήμερα δεν έχουν ασπαρτάμη (οι naTreen).
> 
> λένε συγκεκριμένα "επιτραπέζιο γλυκαντικό με βάση κυκλαμικό νάτριο και σακχαρίνη ."
> 
> ενέργεια 0kcal
> πρωτείνες 0γρ
> υδ 0γρ
> λιπαρά 0γρ
> 
> ...


η σουκραλοζη κανει τη ζημια.απαγορευμενη στην αμερικη ενω η ασπαρταμη ενω δεν ειναι αθωα μεν επιστημονες λενε πως θελεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες μεσα στη μερα για να παθεις ζημια.αλλα μακροχρονια σιγουρα παθαινεις.και το κυκλαμικο νατριο δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.αν κανεις ενα ψαξιμο για καθε ουσια στο γουγλι θα βρεις πολλα.οσα ξερω απο εκει τα βρηκα.εχει ερευνες μελετες πολυ πραμα

----------


## rey1989

καλά τότε θα πίνω 2 τσάγια με 2 ζαχαρίνες και 2 σκέτα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> καλά τότε θα πίνω 2 τσάγια με 2 ζαχαρίνες και 2 σκέτα


ρε συ ρευ και λιγο μελι να βαλεις ολα καλα.μην ανχωνεσαι :01. Smile: .βασικα...παρε στεβια και τελειωσε η υποθεση.κ πινε 2 με ζαχαρινη 2 με στεβια.γιατι οκ 10 ευρω εχει η ρουφιανα εναντι των αλλων  π εχουν 4 -5. αλλα ειναι φυσικο φυτο και μονο κακο δε κανει

----------


## gym

αν δεν κανω λαθος πριν χρονια(δεν θυμαμαι ποτε)ειχε βγει οτι εχει απογορευτει στην αμερικη η χρηση ζαχαρινης γιατι λενε προκαλει καρκινο μακροπροθεσμα... :01. Unsure: 
δεν ξερω τι παιζει αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αμερικη δεν πουλανε(εστω οσο παλιοτερα,το ξερω απο ατομα που μενουν αμερικη)...
παλια χρησιμοποιησα για κανεναν μηνα κ μετα στοπ...σιγα και την γευση που δινουν...

σκετα να τα πινεις κ αν θες πια γευση βαλε μελι η αυτην την στεβια που λενε ολοι...
ασε τις ζαχαρινες...κ μην φοβασαι το μελι αν στην υπολοιποη διατροφη σου εισαι οκ...δεν θα βαλεις κ κουταλα με μελι,ετσι λιγο να σπασει...
it's your choice!!!!!! :01. Wink: 


edit...τολαρα μαζι σκεφτομαστε ρε τι θα γινει?>:-p

----------


## rey1989

δεν είχα ιδέα τι παίζει με τις ζαχαρίνες. Αν ήξερα δεν θα έπαιρνα από την αρχή... 
στην διατροφή μου είμαι σωστός με ακρίβεια γραμμαρίου (νάνε καλά η ζυγαριά ακριβείας λολ) ομως μέλι δεν βάζω ουτε κγλ γιατι πλέον το έχω βγάλει απο την διατροφή μου και αν δεν με δω να πέφτω μερικά κιλά δεν το ακουμπάω ξανά (όχι οτι μου έφταιξε αυτό αλλά μου έχει σπάσει τα νευρά αυτή η στασιμότητα).

τις ζαχαρίνες δεν τις ακουμπάω, απο αυτη την στιγμή(ναι πήρα την μεγάλη απόφαση  :01. ROFL: ) θα τα πίνω σκέτα και θα κοιτάξω μήπως πάρω στέβια (αφού δεν κάνει κακό). :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

(με αυτά περί καρκίνου , νεφρικής ανεπάρκειας κλπ που αναφέρθηκαν θα με πιάσουν οι φοβίες μου πάλι και θα νομίζω ότι κάτι έχω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

ευχαριστώ πλ για τα ίνφος!

----------


## gym

> δεν είχα ιδέα τι παίζει με τις ζαχαρίνες. Αν ήξερα δεν θα έπαιρνα από την αρχή... 
> στην διατροφή μου είμαι σωστός με ακρίβεια γραμμαρίου (νάνε καλά η ζυγαριά ακριβείας λολ) ομως μέλι δεν βάζω ουτε κγλ γιατι πλέον το έχω βγάλει απο την διατροφή μου και αν δεν με δω να πέφτω μερικά κιλά δεν το ακουμπάω ξανά (όχι οτι μου έφταιξε αυτό αλλά μου έχει σπάσει τα νευρά αυτή η στασιμότητα).
> 
> τις ζαχαρίνες δεν τις ακουμπάω, απο αυτη την στιγμή(ναι πήρα την μεγάλη απόφαση ) θα τα πίνω σκέτα και θα κοιτάξω μήπως πάρω στέβια (αφού δεν κάνει κακό).
> 
> (με αυτά περί καρκίνου , νεφρικής ανεπάρκειας κλπ που αναφέρθηκαν θα με πιάσουν οι φοβίες μου πάλι και θα νομίζω ότι κάτι έχω )
> 
> ευχαριστώ πλ για τα ίνφος!


σκετο κ τελειωσες....ασε ζαχαρινες κτλ...κ αμα πια θες τοσο στεβια κ εισαι μια χαρα αλλα κ παλι μην το παρακανεις,με μετρο ολα...
κ ολα καλα...

----------


## tolis93

> σκετο κ τελειωσες....ασε ζαχαρινες κτλ...κ αμα πια θες τοσο στεβια κ εισαι μια χαρα αλλα κ παλι μην το παρακανεις,με μετρο ολα...
> κ ολα καλα...


συμφωνω.στη τελικη παρε τσαι αρωματικο με πορτοκαλι π εχει με βανηλια με γιασεμι τοσα κ τοσα υπαρχουν.gym σκεφτομαστε κ οι 2 "καθαρα". οπως ειναι απο τη φυση τους ολα κ τελος.και αν θες να προσθεσεις κατι.παλι βαλε κατι φυσικο. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Galthazar

μονο σκετο καταλαβαινεις την  γευση και την απολαυση του. Πρασινο, μαυρο και βουνου ειναι all the money σκετα και καυτα!

----------


## rey1989

τσάι πίνω μόνο βουνού από αυτό που μαζεύω με το χέρι μου , τα αρωματικά δεν με τρελαίνουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
πάντως ζαχαρίνες τέλος , έτσι και αλλιώς δεν δίνουν γεύση .. με 3ης και πάλι δεν καταλάβαινα και τίποτα.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> φιλε...ειναι δυσκολο το ξερω αλλα προσπαθησε να μειωσεις καλυτερα λιγο μελι η μαυρη ζαχαρη στα μισα σου ροφηματα.*μακροχρονια επιρεαζει τα νεφρα και δημιουργει νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια.*καλο θα ηταν να τις μειωσεις μεχρι κ 4-6 τη μερα καλως.δοκιμασε κ τις χωγραφος ουτε ασπαρταμη ουτε ακουσλφαμινη πως το λενε


καμια επεξηγιση πανω σε αυτο....

----------


## pan0z

παντως λετε οι ζαχαρινες φερνουν καρκινο,η ασπαρταμη και αυτη πειραζει και ενα καρο τετοια οτι θα παθεις ποσα.Με το κωλοτσιγαρο που καπνιζουν οι αλλοι επι 40 χρονια γιατι κανεις δεν παθαινει τιποτα ρε πουστη μου??Φατε οτι γουσταρετε και κανετε οτι θελετε εεεε και αν μετα απο μερικα χρονια γινει και τιποτα απλα ειστε ατυχοι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## adamz

καλησπερα ..

ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν πειραζει που τα περισσοτερα μου γευματα περιεχουν κοτοπουλο..
επδη ειμαι φοιτητης και επδη δεν το εχω πολυ με την μαγειρικη η ποιο ευκολη λυση ειναι να τρωω σχεδον καθε μερα κοτοπουλο  :01. Unsure: 

επισης αν ειναι σωστος ο τροπος που το μαγειρευω σε αντικολητικο τηγανι βαζω ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο και τα τηγανιζω...

----------


## tolis93

> καμια επεξηγιση πανω σε αυτο....


ναι το βραδυ θα ποσταρω κ το σχετικο αρθρο.παντως στο γκουγκλ μια αναζητηση για τη σουκραλοζη κ τα βγαζει

----------


## Gianna

> η σουκραλοζη κανει τη ζημια.απαγορευμενη στην αμερικη ενω η ασπαρταμη ενω δεν ειναι αθωα μεν επιστημονες λενε πως θελεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες μεσα στη μερα για να παθεις ζημια.αλλα μακροχρονια σιγουρα παθαινεις.και το κυκλαμικο νατριο δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.αν κανεις ενα ψαξιμο για καθε ουσια στο γουγλι θα βρεις πολλα.οσα ξερω απο εκει τα βρηκα.εχει ερευνες μελετες πολυ πραμα


Oυπσ.... Μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι η whey essence Syntrax περιέχει σουκραζόλη, δεν ξέρω και η Iso 100 Dymatize που πήρα τώρα αν έχει... Σε όλες τις πρωτεϊνες πρέπει να κοιτάμε δηλαδή...και να προτιμάμε αυτές που έχουν τι;;;;; (γιατί έχουν όλες το κατι τις τους, έτσι δεν είναι; :01. Wink: 

Gymάκο πού σαι να με κατσαδιάζεις;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :02. Welcome:  (sorry off topic)

----------


## average_joe

^βασικα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι εχει κατι κακο η σουκραλοζη.

παντως @tolis οποτε την βρεις ποσταρε την.

σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις που οι ερευνες αναιρουν η μια την αλλη αληθεια ειναι αυτο που θες να πιστεψεις.

anyway @Gianna αν θες πρωτεινη χωρις γλυκαντικα τσεκαρε unflavored απο mp ή NOW (νομιζω ειναι και αλλες εταιριες απλα αυτες μυ ηρθαν στο μυαλο).

αλλιως αν θες με γευση και χωρις σουκραλοζη τσεκαρε αυτην http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...Whey-%28NOW%29

της NOW ειναι και αυτη αλλα εχει stevia για γλυκαντικο.

μην με ρωτησεις ομως αν η στεβια ειναι ασφαλης γιατι απαντηση δεν εχω...

----------


## eri_87

Μια χαρά είναι το κοτόπουλο! Στάξε μια σταγόνα λάδι στο τηγάνι και σκούπισέ το με χαρτί. Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλές παραλλαγές στα υλικά και να αλλάξεις τη γεύση! Πρόσθεσε κρεμμύδι, πιπεριές, μανιτάρια, κ.ά. Επίσης και μπαχαρικά, πάπρικα, κάρυ, ρίγανη, κλπ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

http://www.mayanmajix.com/greek/arti...sweeteners.pdf  ολα για ολα που λενε.τα εχει ολα καταχωρημενα με τη σειρα.οντως καλα θυμωμουν για τη σουκραλωζη.αυξηση ογκου νεφρων κ ηπατος

----------


## tivadar

Το θεμα ειναι οτι  δεν αναφερει απο που προηλθε αυτο το συμπερασμα για την σουκραλοζη.Οι αλλαγες που αναφερει το link παρατηρηθηκαν σε ερευνες σε ποντικια.Μακροχρονιες ερευνες για τις επιπτωσεις της συγκεκριμενης ουσιας στον ανθρωπο δεν εχουν γινει.Γι αυτο το λογο και η ουσια εχει εγκριθει ως κατι που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει εφοσον σε αλλες κλινικες δοκιμες δεν βρεθηκε καποια αρνητικη επιπτωση οταν καταναλωθει σε μικρες ποσοτητες.Τωρα αν στο μελλον βγουν αλλα αποτελεσματα εδω θα ειμαστε να τα δουμε.


Πηγες http://www.scielo.cl/pdf/ijmorphol/v27n1/art40.pdf http://www.kon.org/urc/frank.html http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19464334

----------


## rey1989

σκέφτηκα σήμερα να βάλω στο μεσημεριανό μακαρόνια έτσι για αλλαγή (επειδή θα φτιάξω τόνο).
πόσα γραμ. άβραστα μακαρόνια μαύρα αντιστοιχούν σε 50γρ άβραστο ρύζι ? 
και πόσος τόνος σε 150γρ κότα άψητη ?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> σκέφτηκα σήμερα να βάλω στο μεσημεριανό μακαρόνια έτσι για αλλαγή (επειδή θα φτιάξω τόνο).
> πόσα γραμ. άβραστα μακαρόνια μαύρα αντιστοιχούν σε 50γρ άβραστο ρύζι ? 
> και πόσος τόνος σε 150γρ κότα άψητη ?


80 gr αβραστα τα μακαρονια και 180γρ τονο κοντα.να θυμασαι τονος κοτοπουλο ιδιες θερμιδες εχουν σχετικα.

----------


## rey1989

ωραία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## venom1987

μια ερωτηση
οταν ειμαστε αρρωστοι πχ εχω τον λαιμο μ......
τι μπορουμε να φαμε για να μην χαλασουμε την διατροφη μας???σουπες,γαλα ???
λιγο βοηθεια???

----------


## Eddie

> μια ερωτηση
> οταν ειμαστε αρρωστοι πχ εχω τον λαιμο μ......
> τι μπορουμε να φαμε για να μην χαλασουμε την διατροφη μας???σουπες,γαλα ???
> λιγο βοηθεια???


Εγω οταν εχω το λαιμο μου φιλε,παιρνω ponstan παυσιπονο,και λιγες oracil καραμελες μαζι με 2-3 φορες μεσα στη μερα γαργαρες με hexalen και ισιωνω.Απο διατροφη τα ιδια ακριβως,δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.

----------


## venom1987

> Εγω οταν εχω το λαιμο μου φιλε,παιρνω ponstan παυσιπονο,και λιγες oracil καραμελες μαζι με 2-3 φορες μεσα στη μερα γαργαρες με hexalen και ισιωνω.Απο διατροφη τα ιδια ακριβως,δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.


δεν μπρορω δλδ να βαλω καμια σουπα πχ μπασματι με στηθος κοτ.??
ή ζεστο γαλα με 1 φετα ολικης ή δημητ και μελι???

----------


## Eddie

> δεν μπρορω δλδ να βαλω καμια σουπα πχ μπασματι με στηθος κοτ.??
> ή ζεστο γαλα με 1 φετα ολικης ή δημητ και μελι???


Βρε φιλε εγω θα σου πω τι να βαλεις..?Και ο πατσας ζεστος τρωγεται,αν θες βαλε.Εγω απλα σου λεω οτι για μενα ειναι δικαιολογιες αυτα τα "φαε σουπα να περασει ο λαιμος".Αυτα τα γιατροσοφια μας μαραναν..

Εγω προσωπικα δεν αλλαζω τιποτα,μονο μια φορα αλλαξα οταν ειχα παθει οξεια πυωδη αμυγδαλυτιδα και δεν ετρωγα σχεδον τιποτα για 20 μερες,μονο ροφηματα και κανα γιαουρτι τις χαρντκορ μερες.Αν νομιζεις οτι δε μπορεις να καταπιεις το ρυζι σκετο και πρεπει να το κανεις σουπα,να το κανεις.

----------


## venom1987

> Βρε φιλε εγω θα σου πω τι να βαλεις..?Και ο πατσας ζεστος τρωγεται,αν θες βαλε.Εγω απλα σου λεω οτι για μενα ειναι δικαιολογιες αυτα τα "φαε σουπα να περασει ο λαιμος".Αυτα τα γιατροσοφια μας μαραναν..
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα δεν αλλαζω τιποτα,μονο μια φορα αλλαξα οταν ειχα παθει οξεια πυωδη αμυγδαλυτιδα και δεν ετρωγα σχεδον τιποτα για 20 μερες,μονο ροφηματα και κανα γιαουρτι τις χαρντκορ μερες.Αν νομιζεις οτι δε μπορεις να καταπιεις το ρυζι σκετο και πρεπει να το κανεις σουπα,να το κανεις.


γιουρτι???δεν ειναι κρυο??
ε οσο να ναι κατι ζεστο βοηθαει ρε παιδι μ τι να πω???απλος να ειναι νορμαλ και να μην παχαινει....να κρατησει την διατροφη μ........

----------


## tolis93

> Βρε φιλε εγω θα σου πω τι να βαλεις..?Και ο πατσας ζεστος τρωγεται,αν θες βαλε.Εγω απλα σου λεω οτι για μενα ειναι δικαιολογιες αυτα τα "φαε σουπα να περασει ο λαιμος".Αυτα τα γιατροσοφια μας μαραναν..
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα δεν αλλαζω τιποτα,μονο μια φορα αλλαξα οταν ειχα παθει οξεια πυωδη αμυγδαλυτιδα και δεν ετρωγα σχεδον τιποτα για 20 μερες,μονο ροφηματα και κανα γιαουρτι τις χαρντκορ μερες.Αν νομιζεις οτι δε μπορεις να καταπιεις το ρυζι σκετο και πρεπει να το κανεις σουπα,να το κανεις.


σωστος και hardcore o eddie :03. Thumb up:  ο λαιμος επιρεαζεται καθαρα και μονο απο θερμοκρασια φαγητου οχι απο το ποσο μαλακο η σκληρο ειναι το φαγητο.απλα δε μπορεις να το καταπιεις ευκολα οχι οτι σου χαλαει η σου φτιαχνει κατι..τελος παντων δηλητιριακια(venom) πιες 2-3 τσαγακια και κανε οτι ειπε κ ο eddie πιο πισω δλδ κανα hexalen η αλατονερο με λεμονι και μπουκωματα και θα ισιωσεις

----------


## Giannistzn

> σωστος και hardcore o eddie ο λαιμος επιρεαζεται καθαρα και μονο απο θερμοκρασια φαγητου οχι απο το ποσο μαλακο η σκληρο ειναι το φαγητο.απλα δε μπορεις να το καταπιεις ευκολα οχι οτι σου χαλαει η σου φτιαχνει κατι..τελος παντων δηλητιριακια(venom) πιες 2-3 τσαγακια και κανε οτι ειπε κ ο eddie πιο πισω δλδ κανα hexalen η αλατονερο με λεμονι και μπουκωματα και θα ισιωσεις


Δηλαδη αν εχεις καμια φλεγμονη λεω εγω, και φας στερεο τραχυ τροφιμο θα ειναι το ιδιο με τη σουπα..? Φυσικα και παιζει ρολο και το φαγητο και η μορφη του. Αλλα δεν θα σε κανει αυτο να γινεις καλυτερα.

Για εμενα, hexalen ειναι τοπ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## venom1987

> Δηλαδη αν εχεις καμια φλεγμονη λεω εγω, και φας στερεο τραχυ τροφιμο θα ειναι το ιδιο με τη σουπα..? Φυσικα και παιζει ρολο και το φαγητο και η μορφη του. Αλλα δεν θα σε κανει αυτο να γινεις καλυτερα.
> 
> Για εμενα, hexalen ειναι τοπ


εχω καλυτερο απο το χεξαλεν

SOLU-KET  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> Δηλαδη αν εχεις καμια φλεγμονη λεω εγω, και φας στερεο τραχυ τροφιμο θα ειναι το ιδιο με τη σουπα..? Φυσικα και παιζει ρολο και το φαγητο και η μορφη του. Αλλα δεν θα σε κανει αυτο να γινεις καλυτερα.
> 
> Για εμενα, hexalen ειναι τοπ


sorry αυτο δεν ειπα?

----------


## Giannistzn

> σωστος και hardcore o eddie *ο λαιμος επιρεαζεται καθαρα και μονο απο θερμοκρασια φαγητου οχι απο το ποσο μαλακο η σκληρο ειναι το φαγητο*.απλα δε μπορεις να το καταπιεις ευκολα οχι οτι σου χαλαει η σου φτιαχνει κατι..τελος παντων δηλητιριακια(venom) πιες 2-3 τσαγακια και κανε οτι ειπε κ ο eddie πιο πισω δλδ κανα hexalen η αλατονερο με λεμονι και μπουκωματα και θα ισιωσεις


Το αντιθετο..

----------


## tolis93

> Το αντιθετο..


λες οτι παιζει ρολο η μορφη του φαγητου αλλα δε σε κανει χειροτερα καλυτερα.αυτο ειπα.ποσο σκληρο η μαλακο δε παιζει ρολο.δε θα σε κανει καλυτερα η χειροτερα.σε αντιθεση με το αν ειναι κρυο η ζεστο

----------


## Giannistzn

> λες οτι παιζει ρολο η μορφη του φαγητου αλλα δε σε κανει χειροτερα καλυτερα.αυτο ειπα.ποσο σκληρο η μαλακο δε παιζει ρολο.δε θα σε κανει καλυτερα η χειροτερα.σε αντιθεση με το αν ειναι κρυο η ζεστο


Ειπα οτι η μορφη μπορει να επηρεασει, αφου αν καταπινεις θα σε καταπονει εφοσον θα πονας, που ειναι και το λογικο. Το αν ειναι σουπα ή στερεο ή ζεστο ή κρυο δεν θα σε κανει να γιανεις.

----------


## tolis93

> Ειπα οτι η μορφη μπορει να επηρεασει, αφου αν καταπινεις θα σε καταπονει εφοσον θα πονας, που ειναι και το λογικο. Το αν ειναι σουπα ή στερεο ή ζεστο ή κρυο δεν θα σε κανει να γιανεις.


βασικα λεμε αλλο ο εσυ κ αλλο εγω.εσυ λες οτι θα καταπονει η οχι.εγω λεω αν επιρεαζει στη θεραπεια η οχι.και συμφωνουμε στο οτι δε σε κανει να γιανεις αν ειναι κρυο η ζεστο αλλα εγω υποστηριζω πως το κρυο θα σε χειροτερεψει ενω το ζεστο θα βοηθησει και μιλαω για θεμα πονου οχι να γινεις ταχυτερα καλα.

----------


## adamz

ασχετο με κρυολογηματα..Η σογια..(η σαλτσα) εχει πολλες θερμιδες?...μπορουμε να την χρησιμοποιουμε καθημερινα για γευση ?

και ενα δευτερο ακουσα πως τα ολικης αλεσεως ρυζι..μακαρονια κλπ...
δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα απ τα κανονικα σε οσον αφορα τις θερμιδες...ισχυει?

----------


## tolis93

> ασχετο με κρυολογηματα..Η σογια..(η σαλτσα) εχει πολλες θερμιδες?...μπορουμε να την χρησιμοποιουμε καθημερινα για γευση ?
> 
> και ενα δευτερο ακουσα πως τα ολικης αλεσεως ρυζι..μακαρονια κλπ...
> δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα απ τα κανονικα σε οσον αφορα τις θερμιδες...ισχυει?


 Σωσ σόγιας βαζε 9 θερμιδες η κ σούπας έχει τπτ δλδ. Αρκεί να λέει ότι είναι φυσικής παραγωγής. Τα μαύρα προϊόντα δλδ ολικής αλεσης δε διαφέρουν σε θερμιδες αλλά σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και σε γλυκαιμικο δείκτη

----------


## tolis93

> Σωσ σόγιας βαζε 9 θερμιδες η κ σούπας έχει τπτ δλδ. Αρκεί να λέει ότι είναι φυσικής παραγωγής. Τα μαύρα προϊόντα δλδ ολικής αλεσης δε διαφέρουν σε θερμιδες αλλά σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και σε γλυκαιμικο δείκτη


  μαγκες.το πλιγουρι αντι για το ρυζι τι λεει?το τσεκαρα και μου αρεσε τρελα διατροφικα.παραπανω φυτικες ινες.λιγοτεροι καμπς και παραπανω πρωτεινη.επισης δημιτριακο. απλα δε το χω δει σε καμια διατροφη και μου κανε εντυπωση...
και κατι ακομα.τη βιταμινη c αν τη παιρνουμε σε αναβραζουσα μορφη και την εχουμε στο ποτηρι πχ 5-10 λεπτα ξερει κανενας αν αλειωνεται τπτ?

----------


## gym

> μαγκες.το πλιγουρι αντι για το ρυζι τι λεει?το τσεκαρα και μου αρεσε τρελα διατροφικα.παραπανω φυτικες ινες.λιγοτεροι καμπς και παραπανω πρωτεινη.επισης δημιτριακο. απλα δε το χω δει σε καμια διατροφη και μου κανε εντυπωση...
> και κατι ακομα.τη βιταμινη c αν τη παιρνουμε σε αναβραζουσα μορφη και την εχουμε στο ποτηρι πχ 5-10 λεπτα ξερει κανενας αν αλειωνεται τπτ?


tolis το πληγουρι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου...ειδικα αν βρεις το ακατεργαστο αυτο που κανει 35 λεπτα να βρασει...
γιατι οχι?μια χαρα παραλλαγη ειναι...
και επειδη εσυ δεν εισαι κ τερμα αυστηρος,κανε μια παραλλαγη πληγουρι με φιδε...ξερεις εκεινο το ψιλο που γινεται για σουπιτσα αλλα εσυ θα το βαλεις λιγο για να κανεις μειγμα...αν θες σου λεω τι και πως...λεει πολυ παντως...και παλι μετρας τα παντα και εισαι στα πλαισια σου διατροφικα μιλωντας....

----------


## tolis93

> tolis το πληγουρι ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου...ειδικα αν βρεις το ακατεργαστο αυτο που κανει 35 λεπτα να βρασει...
> γιατι οχι?μια χαρα παραλλαγη ειναι...
> και επειδη εσυ δεν εισαι κ τερμα αυστηρος,κανε μια παραλλαγη πληγουρι με φιδε...ξερεις εκεινο το ψιλο που γινεται για σουπιτσα αλλα εσυ θα το βαλεις λιγο για να κανεις μειγμα...αν θες σου λεω τι και πως...λεει πολυ παντως...και παλι μετρας τα παντα και εισαι στα πλαισια σου διατροφικα μιλωντας....


χμ...μαρεσε η παραλλαγη αυτη με το φιδε γιατι σκετο ποτε δε τον τρωω αλλα οκ οταν εισαι και αρρωστος ειδικα.γιατι οχι.χαρη θα μου κανεις.και οκ αφου εγκρινεται απο εσενα το πλιγουρι θα γινει must μου φενεται. και παντα μιλαμε για ακατεργαστο τιγκα :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> χμ...μαρεσε η παραλλαγη αυτη με το φιδε γιατι σκετο ποτε δε τον τρωω αλλα οκ οταν εισαι και αρρωστος ειδικα.γιατι οχι.χαρη θα μου κανεις.και οκ αφου εγκρινεται απο εσενα το πλιγουρι θα γινει must μου φενεται. και παντα μιλαμε για ακατεργαστο τιγκα


βρε συ οχι σαν σουπα...ακου

παρε το κατσαρολακι σου και βαλε την ποσοτητα του φιδε που θες.,...ζεστο το κατσαρολακι και ανακατευεις συνεχεια μην κολλησει...αν θες ριξε λιγο νερο μην κολλησει...λιγο ομως ισα ισα να μαλακωσει ....
μετα εφοσον μαλακωσει βαλε την ποσοτητα του νερου που θες με το πληγουρι και ετοιμασε το...απλο...
κ μετα γινεται ενα πραγμα πληγουρι με φιδε που σαν γευση δενει πολυ...
προσοχη και παλι στις ποσοτητες που θες....επιλογη σου...κατι διαφορετικο ειναι και αρεσει πολυ γενικα γιατι το φτιαχνω συνεχεια σε φιλους και τρωνε...και τους αρεσει εννοειται,δεν ειμαστε τυχαιες βεβαιως βεβαιως... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> βρε συ οχι σαν σουπα...ακου
> 
> παρε το κατσαρολακι σου και βαλε την ποσοτητα του φιδε που θες.,...ζεστο το κατσαρολακι και ανακατευεις συνεχεια μην κολλησει...αν θες ριξε λιγο νερο μην κολλησει...λιγο ομως ισα ισα να μαλακωσει ....
> μετα εφοσον μαλακωσει βαλε την ποσοτητα του νερου που θες με το πληγουρι και ετοιμασε το...απλο...
> κ μετα γινεται ενα πραγμα πληγουρι με φιδε που σαν γευση δενει πολυ...
> προσοχη και παλι στις ποσοτητες που θες....επιλογη σου...κατι διαφορετικο ειναι και αρεσει πολυ γενικα γιατι το φτιαχνω συνεχεια σε φιλους και τρωνε...και τους αρεσει εννοειται,δεν ειμαστε τυχαιες βεβαιως βεβαιως...


το τυχαιες ελπιζω να μη πηγαινε κ για μενα :01. Mr. Green:  μαρεσε η συνταγη.θα τη δοκιμασω να σαι καλα.για να ανταποδωσω κ εγω σε κατι.απο συνταγες εχω ποσταρει ενα σωρο αν τις ψαξεις στα θρεντ μου θα βρεις :01. Smile:

----------


## gym

> το τυχαιες ελπιζω να μη πηγαινε κ για μενα μαρεσε η συνταγη.θα τη δοκιμασω να σαι καλα.για να ανταποδωσω κ εγω σε κατι.απο συνταγες εχω ποσταρει ενα σωρο αν τις ψαξεις στα θρεντ μου θα βρεις


χαχα...τολη απο συνταγες αλλο τιποτα....
αλλα οι δικες ειναι ''τσιταρισμενες'' για τα δικα μου στανταρτντς....οπως και να εχει,πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου κ βοηθαει και τα αλλα μελη για να καταλαβουν οτι μπορεις να παιξεις με πολλους τροπους στην κουζινα και να εισαι ευχαριστημενος με αυτο που τρως...


αντε τελος το οφφ εδω ε.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> χαχα...τολη απο συνταγες αλλο τιποτα....
> αλλα οι δικες ειναι ''τσιταρισμενες'' για τα δικα μου στανταρτντς....οπως και να εχει,πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου κ βοηθαει και τα αλλα μελη για να καταλαβουν οτι μπορεις να παιξεις με πολλους τροπους στην κουζινα και να εισαι ευχαριστημενος με αυτο που τρως...
> 
> 
> αντε τελος το οφφ εδω ε....


yes officer :08. Toast:  κατι τελευταιο.με εχει φαει η περιεργια για το τι διατροφη κανεις.αν την εχεις ποσταρει καπου για να μη συνεχιστει το οφ αν ειναι ευκολο ενα personal message με το λινκ π ειναι ποσταρισμενη θα ηταν το χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο μου.thx anyway

----------


## MakinhO

δημητριακα weetabix για πρωινο τρωει κανεις ?? αν ναι θα ηθελα να μαθω με τι τα συνδυαζεται.δεν θελω να βαλω γαλα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει..

----------


## tolis93

> δημητριακα weetabix για πρωινο τρωει κανεις ?? αν ναι θα ηθελα να μαθω με τι τα συνδυαζεται.δεν θελω να βαλω γαλα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει..


αυτα δεν ειναι σα μπισκοτακια?εννοω μεγαλα σχετικα.βαλε μελι  και κανελλα αν δε θες γαλα

----------


## MakinhO

ευχαριστω πολυ tolis93 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## venom1987

ειναι καλα αυτα τα Weetabix Original???? εγω ετρωγα τα φιτνεσσ ολικης γιατι το κουακερ δεν το μπορω στο γαλα το πρωι .αυτα ειναι καλυτερα ??

----------


## tolis93

> ειναι καλα αυτα τα Weetabix Original???? εγω ετρωγα τα φιτνεσσ ολικης γιατι το κουακερ δεν το μπορω στο γαλα το πρωι .αυτα ειναι καλυτερα ??


κοιτα με τα φιτνες πανω κατω ιδια ειναι.απλα ειναι μονο για πρωι φορ ριαλ.εχουν πολυ υψιλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη απο οσο ξερω.παντως εχουν πολλες φυτικες ινες.5 γρ η μεριδα νμζω.που για δημιτριακα εμποριου τετοιου τυπου ειναι τσιτα

----------


## TheWorst

Κανε καμια κρεπα με βρωμη και αστα φιτνες  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Κανε καμια κρεπα με βρωμη και αστα φιτνες


ωραιοοοοος

----------


## TheWorst

Ετσι τα κανεις κι εσυ  :01. Razz:  
Εγω παλια απτη συνταγη στο φορουμ τα εβλεπα 5 ασπραδια 1 κροκο 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη . 

Τωρα πρωινο τρωω 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη + 400 γραμμαρια γιαουρτι + 50 γραμμαρια σταφιδες  :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Αν η ερωτηση μου θεωρηθει κουτη δειξτε καλοσυνη (Καζαντζιδης.. :01. Wink:  )  το βραδυ συνηθως τρωω γιαουρτι...υπολογιζω γυρω στα 35 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης να εχει η ποσοτητα που θα φαω....μιας και κατα 80% ειναι αργης απορροφηφης πρωτεινη,μπορω να ανεβασω την ποσοτητα στα 50 γραμμαρια πχ?..θα αφομοιωθει?  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## average_joe

φοβαμαι πως δεν θα βρεθει καποιος να σου δωσει ξεκαθαρη απαντηση σε αυτο.

το μονο που μπορω να σου προτεινω ειναι να βαζεις ενα στοχο μεσα στη μερα Χγρ πρωτεινης το οποιο να πιανεις.

αν δεν το παινεις μεσα στη μερα αυξησε τη ποσοτητα το βραδυ.

οτι ειναι να παρει το σωμα θα το παρει το τι θα γινει το αλλο υπαρχει και ολοκληρο θεμα εδω http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...E%BC%CE%B1...&

απο εκει και περα να ρωτησω και γω με τη σειρα μου.
γιατι θες μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα εκεινη την ωρα?
αν ειναι επειδη πεινας και θες περισσοτερο φαγητο, μπορεις να διαλεξεις μια μαρκα γιαουρτιου με μικροτερο ποσοστο πρωτεινης απο αυτο που χρησιμοποιεις.

ετσι, θα τρως μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα κρατωντας πανω κατω ιδια τα γρ πρωτεινης που εχεις θεσει...

----------


## venom1987

> Κανε καμια κρεπα με βρωμη και αστα φιτνες


ΒΡΩΜΗ QUAKER 
kcal-356
Πρωτεϊνες-11
Υδατάνθρακες-60 
(εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα)-1,1
Λιπαρά-8
Κορεσμένα λίπη-1,5 
Φυτικές ίνες-9
Νάτριο---


Δημητριακά Ολικής Αλέσεως FITNESS
 kcal-372
 Πρωτεϊνες-8,4
Υδατάνθρακες-78,4
(εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα)-17,2 
Λιπαρά-1,4
Κορεσμένα λίπη-0,4 
Φυτικές ίνες-5,9
Νάτριο-0,5


Weetabix Original  
kcal-338
Πρωτεΐνες -11,5
Υδατάνθρακες -68,4
(εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα)-4,4
Λιπαρά -2
(εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα)-0,6
Φυτικές ίνες-10

απο τι βλεπω εδω σακχαρα μονο τα fitness εχουν οποτε η διαφορα  Weetabix με βρωμη ειναι ελαχιστη.......

----------


## ελμερ

> φοβαμαι πως δεν θα βρεθει καποιος να σου δωσει ξεκαθαρη απαντηση σε αυτο.
> 
> το μονο που μπορω να σου προτεινω ειναι να βαζεις ενα στοχο μεσα στη μερα Χγρ πρωτεινης το οποιο να πιανεις.
> 
> αν δεν το παινεις μεσα στη μερα αυξησε τη ποσοτητα το βραδυ.
> 
> οτι ειναι να παρει το σωμα θα το παρει το τι θα γινει το αλλο υπαρχει και ολοκληρο θεμα εδω http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...E%BC%CE%B1...&
> 
> απο εκει και περα να ρωτησω και γω με τη σειρα μου.
> ...


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...   :02. Welcome:   δεν ειναι θεμα πεινας,απλα ελεγα επειδη το βραδυ μενω αρκετες ωρες χωρις πρωτεινη,μηπως επερνα περισσοτερα γραμμαρια αργης απορροφησης (γιαουρτι) για να υπαρχει πιο πολλη ωρα πρωτεινη στον οργανισμο... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> ΒΡΩΜΗ QUAKER 
> kcal-356
> Πρωτεϊνες-11
> Υδατάνθρακες-60 
> (εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα)-1,1
> Λιπαρά-8
> Κορεσμένα λίπη-1,5 
> Φυτικές ίνες-9
> Νάτριο---
> ...


λογικο μ φενεται ρ συ.αφου τα weetabix αν δεις ειναι απο βρωμη κ σιταρι αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## tolis93

ποια η γνωμη σας για το κιτρινο ρυζι?????

----------


## Gianna

> ποια η γνωμη σας για το κιτρινο ρυζι?????


"Το ρύζι με το χαρακτηριστικό κίτρινο χρώμα, που οφείλεται στην ειδική επεξεργασία του καρπού με ατμό, με αποτέλεσμα συστατικά του φλοιού να περνούν και στον κόκκο. Παραμένει σπυρωτό κατά το μαγείρεμα και ο χρόνος παρασκευής του είναι σχεδόν ίδιος με του άσπρου. Eίναι πιο υγιεινό από το άσπρο και πλησιάζει τη θρεπτική αξία του καστανού. "

Τα παραπάνω βρήκα από το site του περιοδικού vita. Δεν το χω δοκιμάσει είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά θα το πάρω να δω, μια και το θίξαμε.

----------


## venom1987

> λογικο μ φενεται ρ συ.αφου τα weetabix αν δεις ειναι απο βρωμη κ σιταρι αν θυμαμαι καλα.


αρα κομπλε να τα χρησιμοποιουμε αντι βρωμης???

----------


## tolis93

> αρα κομπλε να τα χρησιμοποιουμε αντι βρωμης???


αν δν εισαι κ τιγκα αυστηρος φυσικα...

----------


## venom1987

> ποια η γνωμη σας για το κιτρινο ρυζι?????


τολη δοκιμασε αναποφλοιωτο......καλυτερο και απο το μπασματι ειναι.......

----------


## eri_87

> ποια η γνωμη σας για το κιτρινο ρυζι?????


Μέχρι να καταλάβω ποιό εννοείς...  :01. Cursing:  Βασικά αυτό εγώ "άσπρο" το θεωρώ!  :01. Mr. Green:  Μόνο αυτό χρησιμοποιούσα (πριν ανακαλύψω τα διάφορα) γιατί βράζει τέλεια. 
Από άποψη θρεπτικής αξίας δεν είναι σαν το άσπρο; Δε συγκαταλέγεται στις επιλογές ενός ΒΒ αλλά δε το θεωρώ κακό για αλλαγή. Ίσως ο γλυκαιμικός δείκτης να είναι υψηλός και γενικά δε σε κρατάει πολύ χορτάτο.

----------


## tolis93

> Μέχρι να καταλάβω ποιό εννοείς...  Βασικά αυτό εγώ "άσπρο" το θεωρώ!  Μόνο αυτό χρησιμοποιούσα (πριν ανακαλύψω τα διάφορα) γιατί βράζει τέλεια. 
> Από άποψη θρεπτικής αξίας δεν είναι σαν το άσπρο; Δε συγκαταλέγεται στις επιλογές ενός ΒΒ αλλά δε το θεωρώ κακό για αλλαγή. Ίσως ο γλυκαιμικός δείκτης να είναι υψηλός και γενικά δε σε κρατάει πολύ χορτάτο.


δεν εχω ιδεα τι παιζει αλλα οκ σα το καστανο δν ειναι.εξαλου για γευση ενα ειναι...μπασματι

----------


## exkaliber

1 κουπα του καφε ρυζι ποσα γρ ειναι?

----------


## eri_87

> δεν εχω ιδεα τι παιζει αλλα οκ σα το καστανο δν ειναι.εξαλου για γευση ενα ειναι...μπασματι


Ελπίζω να κατάλαβα καλά ότι εννοείς κίτρινο αυτό που λέει parboiled ή bonnet. Όλα ωραία είναι! Δεν έχω πρόβλημα... πρέπει κάποτε να ήμουν  :02. Chinese:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Doctorg

*Τρώς μεγάλες μερίδες; Θες να ανέβεις κοινωνικά!
Εξήγηση για την παχυσαρκία των χαμηλών στρωμάτων υποστηρίζουν ότι βρήκαν επιστήμονες.*

Μήπως όταν παραγγέλνετε φαγητό δείχνετε ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στις «πλούσιες» μερίδες; Μπορεί να μην πρόκειται για λαιμαργία, αλλά για επιθυμία κοινωνικής ανέλιξης. Τουλάχιστον αυτό υποστηρίζουν Γάλλοι επιστήμονες, οι οποίοι διαπίστωσαν ότι συχνά οι άνθρωποι _«συνδέουν τις μεγαλύτερες μερίδες φαγητού με το υψηλότερο κοινωνικό στάτους και την επιθυμία να δείχνουν πιο πλούσιοι από όσο στην πραγματικότητα είναι».
_

Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές όσοι θέλουν να «αναβαθμίσουν» την κοινωνική τους κατάσταση κατά παρόμοιο τρόπο, αγοράζουν μεγαλύτερα αυτοκίνητα και σπίτια ή τελευταίας τεχνολογίας ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές και γκάτζετ. Επιστήμονες από τη σχολή διοίκησης Hautes Etudes Commerciales (HEC) στη Γαλλία, υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτή η τάση είναι πιο συχνή μεταξύ των λιγότερο πλούσιων και αυτό - εν μέρει - θα μπορούσε να εξηγήσει γιατί τα χαμηλότερα κοινωνικά στρώματα συνήθως είναι πιο παχύσαρκα.

_«Μία συνεχιζόμενη τάση στη διατροφική κατανάλωση είναι η ροπή των καταναλωτών να τρώνε περισσότερο. Πιο ανησυχητική είναι η αύξηση της κατανάλωσης φαγητού στους ευάλωτους πληθυσμούς, όπως οι καταναλωτές χαμηλότερου κοινωνικο - οικονομικού επιπέδου»_ σχολίασε ο καθηγητής *Νταβίντ Ντιμπουά* του HEC.

Όπως διαπιστώθηκε, οι εθελοντές που συμμετείχαν στην έρευνα, έτειναν να πιστεύουν ότι όποιος για  για παράδειγμα, παράγγελνε  το μεγάλο μέγεθος καφέ βρισκόταν υψηλότερα στην κοινωνική κλίμακα από όσους παράγγελναν το μικρό ή το μεσαίο μέγεθος.

_«Οι ευάλωτοι καταναλωτές τείνουν να εκφράζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο τον κοινωνικό τους στάτους προκειμένου να αντισταθμίσουν την ανεπιθύμητη θέση τους και να απαντήσουν στις καθημερινές απειλές. Αυτή η έρευνα θα μπορούσε να φανεί χρήσιμη στους κυβερνώντες για την καταπολέμηση της υπερ - κατανάλωσης»_ κατέληξε ο καθηγητής Ντιμπουά.

πηγή:http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=426749

----------


## pizzass

παιζει καποιος να μ δειξει τα διατροφικα στοιχεια της φακης?  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> παιζει καποιος να μ δειξει τα διατροφικα στοιχεια της φακης?


πρωτεινες 20 γρ υδατανθρακες 50 γρ λιπαρα 2,5 γρ εκ των οποιων κορεσμενα 0,6 γρ.στα 100 γρ αμαγειρευτης.ετσι λεει η δικια μ συσκευασια τουλαχιστον

----------


## venom1987

> παιζει καποιος να μ δειξει τα διατροφικα στοιχεια της φακης?


οριστε φιλε 

Διατροφικά Στοιχεία ανά 100gr:



Ενέργεια:312kcal / 1324kj
Πρωτεΐνες:22,9 g
Υδατάνθρακες:52,2 g
Σάκχαρα:1,2 g
Ολικά Λιπαρά:1,29 g
Κορεσμένα:0,22 g
Μονοακόρεστα:0,34 g
Πολυακόρεστα:0,73 g
Χοληστερόλη:0 mg
Φυτικές Ίνες:11,2 g
Νάτριο:0,022 g
Σίδηρος(Fe):6,24 mg ή 44,6% της ΣΗΔ


το καλυτερο οσποιο χαλαρα πιστευω.....

----------


## pizzass

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  thanks φιλος!
πσσσ και πολυς υδατανθρακας... οντως μετραει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## venom1987

> thanks φιλος!
> πσσσ και πολυς υδατανθρακας... οντως μετραει


ωμα ετσι......

----------


## pizzass

παντα  :01. Wink:

----------


## venom1987

> παντα


δοκιμασε φακες-τονο-μπασματι και ντοματα.......θα με θυμηθεις.......  :01. Wink:

----------


## pizzass

will do  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

πήγα να πάρω άρλα 5% και μου είπαν οτι σταμάτησε η παραγωγή του και βγάζουν από 10% και πάνω πλέον ... :01.Ftou: 
καμιά ιδέα? έχω 10% αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να το κάνω , να βάλω μια φέτα 10% αντί για δύο 5% που έβαζα στο απογευματινό μου τοστ ??  :01. Unsure: 

πήγα να πάρω κότατζ και δεν βρίσκω με χαμηλά λιπαρά ... :08. Two Guns: 

έντιτ (πήγα και στα 3 μεγάλα super market που ξέρω)

----------


## venom1987

> πήγα να πάρω άρλα 5% και μου είπαν οτι σταμάτησε η παραγωγή του και βγάζουν από 10% και πάνω πλέον ...
> καμιά ιδέα? έχω 10% αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να το κάνω , να βάλω μια φέτα 10% αντί για δύο 5% που έβαζα στο απογευματινό μου τοστ ?? 
> 
> πήγα να πάρω κότατζ και δεν βρίσκω με χαμηλά λιπαρά ...
> 
> έντιτ (πήγα και στα 3 μεγάλα super market που ξέρω)


ελαχιστη διαφορα 10% με 5% χαλαρωσε βαλε εκει μια φετα σιγα......
και κοτατζ δεν παιζει να μην βρηκες..μηπως δεν κοιταξες καλα εδω εμενα και τα μικρα εχουνε....

----------


## rey1989

> ελαχιστη διαφορα 10% με 5% χαλαρωσε βαλε εκει μια φετα σιγα......
> και κοτατζ δεν παιζει να μην βρηκες..μηπως δεν κοιταξες καλα εδω εμενα και τα μικρα εχουνε....


το πιο light που βρήκα ήταν 
ενα flair cottage cheese ελια-πιπεριά
με 4% λιπαρά

ανά 100γρ

θερμίδες 89
πρωτεΐνη 9γρ
υδατάνθρακας 4,2γρ
λιπαρά 4γρ

----------


## Gianna

> πήγα να πάρω άρλα 5% και μου είπαν οτι σταμάτησε η παραγωγή του και βγάζουν από 10% και πάνω πλέον ...
> καμιά ιδέα? έχω 10% αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να το κάνω , να βάλω μια φέτα 10% αντί για δύο 5% που έβαζα στο απογευματινό μου τοστ ?? 
> 
> πήγα να πάρω κότατζ και δεν βρίσκω με χαμηλά λιπαρά ...
> 
> έντιτ (πήγα και στα 3 μεγάλα super market που ξέρω)


Ρε συ, εγώ σήμερα πήρα Arla 5% από "Προμηθευτική" και δεν μου παν τίποτα για έλλειψη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παλιά το εύρισκα και στον Βασιλόπουλο που πλέον δεν φέρνει. Το χα βρει την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και στο Bazaar. Αν είναι να το βγάζει 10% δε λέει, θα παίρνω Kerrygold ή Τρικαλινό που είναι και πιο νόστιμα (το πρώτο και πιο φτηνό νομίζω)

----------


## tolis93

σχετικα με τα παραπάνω.Υπάρχουν ελλείψεις σε πολλά προιόντα και θα το διαπιστώσετε σταδιακά.Πλέον πολλές εταιρίες απο άλλες χώρες δέ φέρνουν τρόφιμα διότι δέν υπάρχει κατανάλωση όσο υπήρχε. εγώ μέχρι και ψωμί και γιαούρτι δέ βρήκα.Βέβαια αυτη τη βδομάδα υπήρξαν καθυστερήσεις στις προμύθιες.όλα αυτα απο άτομο που εργάζεται σε μεγάλη αλυσίδα σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## adamz

παιδες
τι ειναι προτιμοτερο? κετσαπ η μουσταρδα? (ξερω η σωστη απαντηση ειναι τπτ απ τα 2 :01. Razz: ) 

απλα μερικες φορες χρειαζνται  :01. Mr. Green:  

πηγα σημερα ναπαρω μουσταρδα γιατι νομιζα ειναι καλυτερα..αλλα ειδα ειχε 140 θερμιδες  ενω το ιδιο μπουκαλακι κετσαπ ειχε 74..

εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## tivadar

Mουσταρδα.Υπαρχουν υποθεσεις οτι μια ουσια που υπαρχει στην μουσταρδα βοηθαει στην αποδοση.Οποτε σε αυτο το διλημμα ειναι λογικο να πας σε αυτο που μπορει να βοηθησει.Απο εκει και περα αν δεν σε πειραζουν οι παραπανω θερμιδες και αυτη η λεπτομερεια που παρεθεσα βαλε οποιο απο τα 2 σου αρεσει περισσοτερο σαν γευση.

Πηγες http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0929103216.htm http://www.fasebj.org/content/25/10/3708
Περιληψη των πηγων: Η δευτερη προταση

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες
> τι ειναι προτιμοτερο? κετσαπ η μουσταρδα? (ξερω η σωστη απαντηση ειναι τπτ απ τα 2) 
> 
> απλα μερικες φορες χρειαζνται  
> 
> πηγα σημερα ναπαρω μουσταρδα γιατι νομιζα ειναι καλυτερα..αλλα ειδα ειχε 140 θερμιδες  ενω το ιδιο μπουκαλακι κετσαπ ειχε 74..
> 
> εσεις τι λετε?


μηπως η μουσταρδα ηταν περισσοτερη απο τη κετσαπ?η το μπουκαλακι της κετσαπ ηταν δειγμα δωρεαν?εγω ξερω.κετσαπ 15 θερμιδες κουταλια. κετσαπ λαιτ 9 θερμιδες κουταλια.μουσταρδα 5 θερμιδες κουταλια.μουσταρδα παρασκευαζεται απο φυτο αν θυμαμαι καλα.ενω η κετσαπ στη καλυτερη εχει 11 γρ σακχαρα στα 100. αν εισαι σε ογκο ειναι οκ.σε γραμμωση.αντε π κ π λιγο μουσταρδα για μενα.παντως εγω οταν τα εκοψα κ αρχισα μονο μπαχαρικα ειδα καποιες διαφορες

----------


## adamz

> μηπως η μουσταρδα ηταν περισσοτερη απο τη κετσαπ?η το μπουκαλακι της κετσαπ ηταν δειγμα δωρεαν?εγω ξερω.κετσαπ 15 θερμιδες κουταλια. κετσαπ λαιτ 9 θερμιδες κουταλια.μουσταρδα 5 θερμιδες κουταλια.μουσταρδα παρασκευαζεται απο φυτο αν θυμαμαι καλα.ενω η κετσαπ στη καλυτερη εχει 11 γρ σακχαρα στα 100. αν εισαι σε ογκο ειναι οκ.σε γραμμωση.αντε π κ π λιγο μουσταρδα για μενα.παντως εγω οταν τα εκοψα κ αρχισα μονο μπαχαρικα ειδα καποιες διαφορες


ειμαι σε ογκο...οχι ιδια ηταν τα μπυκαλακια..και εγω ηξερα οτι μουσταρδα εχει λιγοτερες..αλλα ειδα και σε αλλες μαρκες..και ηταν το ιδιο ποιο πολλες θερμιδες

----------


## tolis93

> ειμαι σε ογκο...οχι ιδια ηταν τα μπυκαλακια..και εγω ηξερα οτι μουσταρδα εχει λιγοτερες..αλλα ειδα και σε αλλες μαρκες..και ηταν το ιδιο ποιο πολλες θερμιδες


Υπόψη άλλο γραμμάρια άλλο μλ δες το κ αυτό κ αν θες στείλε ένα πμ ποιές μάρκες είδες

----------


## gaz

ξερει καποιος τι ειναι αυτο γιατι κοιταω κατι συνταγες Ground Flax Seeds

----------


## adamz

> Υπόψη άλλο γραμμάρια άλλο μλ δες το κ αυτό κ αν θες στείλε ένα πμ ποιές μάρκες είδες



δυσκολα να τις ξες εδω εγω δεν τις ξερω (σπουδαζω σοφια βουλγαρια  :01. Razz: ) και οι μαρκες ειναι διαφορετικες απ αυτες στην ελλαδα..

----------


## pankol

> ξερει καποιος τι ειναι αυτο γιατι κοιταω κατι συνταγες Ground Flax Seeds


αλεσμένος λιναρόσπορος είναι.

----------


## tolis93

> δυσκολα να τις ξες εδω εγω δεν τις ξερω (σπουδαζω σοφια βουλγαρια ) και οι μαρκες ειναι διαφορετικες απ αυτες στην ελλαδα..


τοτε πασο δε ξερω τι παιζει εκει.μπορει να εχετε καλυτερα προιοντα στο τομεα.who knows :01. Unsure:

----------


## venom1987

να ρωτησω για να καψουμε το γλυκο που φαγαμε ποση αεροβια πρεπει να κανουμε????

----------


## tolis93

> να ρωτησω για να καψουμε το γλυκο που φαγαμε ποση αεροβια πρεπει να κανουμε????


 εδω δε λες ποιο γλυκο εφαγες τι ποσοτητα κ ποτε....

----------


## venom1987

πριν λιγο μετα το μεσημεριανο 2 τρουφακια........

----------


## tolis93

> πριν λιγο μετα το μεσημεριανο 2 τρουφακια........


νταξει χαλαρα.50-55 θερμιδες εχει το ενα τρουφακι κ παλι καλα ελαχιστα λιπαρα πιο πλ υδατανθρακας ειναι. εγω θα σου προτεινα συν 8-10 λεπτα αεροβιο στη προπονηση.

----------


## venom1987

> νταξει χαλαρα.50-55 θερμιδες εχει το ενα τρουφακι κ παλι καλα ελαχιστα λιπαρα πιο πλ υδατανθρακας ειναι. εγω θα σου προτεινα συν 8-10 λεπτα αεροβιο στη προπονηση.


σπιτικα ετσι η μητερα μ τα εφτιαξε  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> σπιτικα ετσι η μητερα μ τα εφτιαξε


ακομα καλυτερα.ουτε τρανς.στον ογκο δεν εισαι εξαλου?μη σε ανυσηχει καν βασικα.

----------


## gym

> νταξει χαλαρα.50-55 θερμιδες εχει το ενα τρουφακι κ παλι καλα ελαχιστα λιπαρα πιο πλ υδατανθρακας ειναι. εγω θα σου προτεινα συν 8-10 λεπτα αεροβιο στη προπονηση.


ωραια...βρηκαμε ποσες θερμιδες εχει το τρουφακι ....και που ξερεις ρε τολη ποσες θερμιδες εχει αυτο το τρουφακι το συγκεκριμενο?
και πως ξερεις,με βαση ποιον κανονα δινεις 8 με 10 λεπτα επιπλεον αεροβιο για να καψεις το τρουφακι? :01. Unsure: 
εγω αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω...πως ξερεις ποσες θερμιδες θα καψει ο φιλος μας απο πανω ,στα επιπλεον 8 με 10 λεπτα αεροβιο ,που εφαγε το τρουφακι?

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι...και αυτο παει κ στον φιλο με το τρουφακι και στον τολη...οτι αν ειναι να σκεφτειτε το ποσες θερμιδες εχει το τρουφακι εφοσον εχει μπει στην κοιλιτσα,ειναι χαμενο το παιχνιδι...

θες να καψεις το τρουφακι?οχι 8 με 10 λεπτα φιλε μου...η θα συνεχισεις οτι εκανες κ πριν,σιγα μην σκασεις ολοκληρο παλικαρι για δυο τρουφακια η θα ξεσκιστεις στο αεροβιο κ προσεγμενα τις επομενες μερες...

διαλεξε κ παρε...το πρωτο ειναι κατι πιο νορμαλ εφοσον δεν το κανεις συστημα να καταπινεις τρουφακια.το δευτερο πιο εξτριμ εαν γουσταρεις κ την σαβουρα σου κ γενικα λιπωνεις ''ευκολα''...

it's yous choice!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## gym

> ακομα καλυτερα.ουτε τρανς.*στον ογκο δεν εισαι εξαλου*?μη σε ανυσηχει καν βασικα.


ενα σχολιο και εδω τολη...εχω δει οτι γενικα για χαρη του ογκου προτεινεις πολυ και τη σαβουρα...ισως γιατι δεν παιρνεις εσυ ευκολα κιλα...
ας μην ειμαστε απολυτοι σε αυτο...αλλοι παιρνουν ευκολα αλλοι οχι.,..αλλοι θελουν σαβουρα αλλοι οχι....αλλοι χρειαζονται τη σαβουρα γιατι δεν βαζουν αλλοι οχι..

οποτε ας μην δινουμε τοσο χαλαρα συμβουλες τυπου αφου εισαι στον ογκο μωρε τι σκας...φαε σκατουλες...

καταλαβες τι εννοω πιστευω...

----------


## venom1987

> ωραια...βρηκαμε ποσες θερμιδες εχει το τρουφακι ....και που ξερεις ρε τολη ποσες θερμιδες εχει αυτο το τρουφακι το συγκεκριμενο?
> και πως ξερεις,με βαση ποιον κανονα δινεις 8 με 10 λεπτα επιπλεον αεροβιο για να καψεις το τρουφακι?
> εγω αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω...πως ξερεις ποσες θερμιδες θα καψει ο φιλος μας απο πανω ,στα επιπλεον 8 με 10 λεπτα αεροβιο ,που εφαγε το τρουφακι?
> 
> αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι...και αυτο παει κ στον φιλο με το τρουφακι και στον τολη...οτι αν ειναι να σκεφτειτε το ποσες θερμιδες εχει το τρουφακι εφοσον εχει μπει στην κοιλιτσα,ειναι χαμενο το παιχνιδι...
> 
> θες να καψεις το τρουφακι?οχι 8 με 10 λεπτα φιλε μου...η θα συνεχισεις οτι εκανες κ πριν,σιγα μην σκασεις ολοκληρο παλικαρι για δυο τρουφακια η θα ξεσκιστεις στο αεροβιο κ προσεγμενα τις επομενες μερες...
> 
> διαλεξε κ παρε...το πρωτο ειναι κατι πιο νορμαλ εφοσον δεν το κανεις συστημα να καταπινεις τρουφακια.το δευτερο πιο εξτριμ εαν γουσταρεις κ την σαβουρα σου κ γενικα λιπωνεις ''ευκολα''...
> ...


συστημα ουτε καν 1 φορα την βδομαδα εχω απλως ελευθερο και τοτε παλι αποφευγω τα γλυκα και καμια τεταρτη με το σινεμα κανα στικς
σημερα εφαγα λογο γιορτης μου , μην της χαλασω και χατηρι......

----------


## tolis93

> ενα σχολιο και εδω τολη...εχω δει οτι γενικα για χαρη του ογκου προτεινεις πολυ και τη σαβουρα...ισως γιατι δεν παιρνεις εσυ ευκολα κιλα...
> ας μην ειμαστε απολυτοι σε αυτο...αλλοι παιρνουν ευκολα αλλοι οχι.,..αλλοι θελουν σαβουρα αλλοι οχι....αλλοι χρειαζονται τη σαβουρα γιατι δεν βαζουν αλλοι οχι..
> 
> οποτε ας μην δινουμε τοσο χαλαρα συμβουλες τυπου αφου εισαι στον ογκο μωρε τι σκας...φαε σκατουλες...
> 
> καταλαβες τι εννοω πιστευω...


 φυσικα και καταλαβα τι εννοεις αλλα το παιδι απο οσο ειπε δε τρωει συνεχεια.ετυχε μια φορα.για αυτο ειπα μη σκας.γενικα δε προτεινω σαβουρα.υγειινη σαβουρα ισως.γιαυτο το παραπανω :01. Smile:

----------


## rey1989

αν αργήσω να φάω βραδινό(τύχει κάτι και λείπω εκτός σπιτιού) και χρειάζεται να κοιμηθώ μετά από 1,5 ώρα , μπορώ να φάω τα 2 γιαούρτια με τα μύγδαλα που τρώω πριν τον ύπνο η δεν κάνει ? (το προηγούμενο γεύμα από τα γιαούρτια έχει 100γρ ζυγισμένη ψημένη κότα , σαλάτα , 1κσ ελαιόλαδο + 2 χ ω3).

γενικά παίζει πρόβλημα αν πέσουν τόσο κοντά αυτά τα δύο γεύματα μια φορά? αν ναι σε τέτοια περίπτωση να μείνω ξύπνιος , δεν έχω πρόβλημα απλά ήθελα να ξέρω.

----------


## tolis93

> αν αργήσω να φάω βραδινό(τύχει κάτι και λείπω εκτός σπιτιού) και χρειάζεται να κοιμηθώ μετά από 1,5 ώρα , μπορώ να φάω τα 2 γιαούρτια με τα μύγδαλα που τρώω πριν τον ύπνο η δεν κάνει ? (το προηγούμενο γεύμα από τα γιαούρτια έχει 100γρ ζυγισμένη ψημένη κότα , σαλάτα , 1κσ ελαιόλαδο + 2 χ ω3).
> 
> γενικά παίζει πρόβλημα αν πέσουν τόσο κοντά αυτά τα δύο γεύματα μια φορά? αν ναι σε τέτοια περίπτωση να μείνω ξύπνιος , δεν έχω πρόβλημα απλά ήθελα να ξέρω.


βλεπεις οτι οι περισσοτεροι εδω τρωνε 1 γιαουρτι με αμυγδαλα πριν κοιμηθουν.σε καθημερινη βαση.λες να πειραζει? :01. Smile:  μεινε ισυχος δε τρεχει μια.εσυ σκεφτεσαι σιγουρα μηπως σου "κατσει" αλλα τι να σου "κατσει" το γιαουρτι? εγω τρωω στις 10 κ στις 12 τρωω κ γιαουρτι.αν σε φουσκωσει απλα θα γινει πιο επιπονα και καλα η χωνευση.κ εννοω επιπονα διοτι οκ.τι στομαχι εχεις για να δυσκολευεσαι σε 2 γιαουρτια?απλα αν το νιωθεις βαρυ πεσε για υπνο κανα μισαωρο μετα και αυτο καθαρα για το φουσκωμα.και ξαναλεω.αν εχεις φουσκωμα

----------


## rey1989

οχι , βασικά δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά . εννοώ μήπως είναι κακό από θέμα φορτώματος εκείνη την ώρα (μαζεμένη πρωτεΐνη/λιπαρά σε μικρότερο διάστημα από 2,5 ώρες) . κατα τα άλλα μια χαρά γερό στομάχι έχω , κανένα πρόβλημα.

απορία: (γιατί οι περισσότεροι τρώνε ένα γιαούρτι και εγώ δύο αφού ειμαι στο χάσιμο και όχι σε διατροφή όγκου ?  :02. Shock:  μήπως ειναι υπερβολικό για εμένα  :02. Shock: )

----------


## tolis93

> οχι , βασικά δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά . εννοώ μήπως είναι κακό από θέμα φορτώματος εκείνη την ώρα (μαζεμένη πρωτεΐνη/λιπαρά σε μικρότερο διάστημα από 2,5 ώρες) . κατα τα άλλα μια χαρά γερό στομάχι έχω , κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> απορία: (γιατί οι περισσότεροι τρώνε ένα γιαούρτι και εγώ δύο αφού ειμαι στο χάσιμο και όχι σε διατροφή όγκου ? )


κοιτα η πρωτεινη π θα απορροφησεις εσυ κανενας δε ξερει ποσο ειναι. συν του οτι η καζεινη π εχει το γιαουρτι διασπαται αργα δλδ ουσιαστικα την απορροφας οοολο το βραδυ (και καλα δε κανει κ τοοοσες ωρες) οποτε την απορροφας.οσο για την αποροια ς.γιατι πολυ απλα ρ συ ρευ οι αλλοι παιζουν σε 2500 και 3000 θερμιδες και εσυ σε 2000 το μαξ.....οταν παιζεις με αυτες τις θερμιδες βαλε κ 4 γιαουρτια το βραδυ θα πας 2200 2300....εχει να κανει με τα μακροσυστατικα

----------


## AU77

> οριστε φιλε 
> 
> Διατροφικά Στοιχεία ανά 100gr:
> 
> 
> 
> Ενέργεια:312kcal / 1324kj
> Πρωτεΐνες:22,9 g
> Υδατάνθρακες:52,2 g
> ...


Παιδιά τη φακή πως τη μαγειρέυετε?
Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι...με ρύζι, με τσιγαρισμένα κρεμύδια κλπ.

----------


## venom1987

> Παιδιά τη φακή πως τη μαγειρέυετε?
> Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι...με ρύζι, με τσιγαρισμένα κρεμύδια κλπ.


υπαρχουν αρκετοι αλλα ο κλαυτερος πιστευω ειναι ο κλασσικος
σε νερο με φυλλα δαφνης,σκορδο ,κρεμυδι και λαδι και ειναι και το ποιο ελαφρυ

τωρα εγω λογο διατροφης την τρωω ετσι :

225 γρ φακη
125 γρ ρυζι μπασματι
1 κεσεδακι τονο και
ντοματα κομματακια μεσα 
και φυσικα μπολικο ξυδι

----------


## venom1987

ποιο ρυζι ειναι καλυτερο τελικα εχω χαθει λιγο....

ρυζι αναποφλοιοτο
ρυζι μπασματι
ή
ρυζι καστανο

τα 2 πρωτα μ εχει πρωτεινει ο διατροφολογος.........

----------


## tolis93

> ποιο ρυζι ειναι καλυτερο τελικα εχω χαθει λιγο....
> 
> ρυζι αναποφλοιοτο
> ρυζι μπασματι
> ή
> ρυζι καστανο
> 
> τα 2 πρωτα μ εχει πρωτεινει ο διατροφολογος.........


πολοι λενε το καστανο και αναποφλοιωτο ενω στη πραγματικοτητα εχει αφαιρεθει ο πρωτος φλοιος. ολα καλα ειναι τωρα αν κυνηγας πολυυυ τη λεπτομερια.αναποφλοιοτο.και αυτο γιατι εχει παραπανω φυτικες ινες κ λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη

----------


## Devil

καλητερο ως προς τι?

----------


## tolis93

> καλητερο ως προς τι?


παραπανω φυτικες ινες κ λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη οπως ανεφερα παραπανω.συν του οτι εχει περισσοτερο μαγνησιο και καποιες βιταμινες.οχι περισσοτερες βιταμινες αλλα σε παραπανω ποσοτητα

----------


## Devil

> παραπανω φυτικες ινες κ λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη οπως ανεφερα παραπανω.συν του οτι εχει περισσοτερο μαγνησιο και καποιες βιταμινες.οχι περισσοτερες βιταμινες αλλα σε παραπανω ποσοτητα


ααα οκ... ρε παιδια ομως μιλαμε για μικρο διαφορες τις πλακας....  εγω θα το πηγενα γευστικα και μονο...

----------


## pizzass

εχουμε διατροφικα στοιχεια για πρασινα φασολακια μηπως ??

----------


## tolis93

> πολοι λενε το καστανο και αναποφλοιωτο ενω στη πραγματικοτητα εχει αφαιρεθει ο πρωτος φλοιος. ολα καλα ειναι τωρα αν κυνηγας πολυυυ τη λεπτομερια.αναποφλοιοτο.και αυτο γιατι εχει παραπανω φυτικες ινες κ λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη


και εγω αυτο ειπα.ψιλοπραγματα.δημιτριακα ειναι ολα.νταξει απο τη στιγμη  π δν ειναι λευκο(δεν εννοω μπασματι) ολα οκ

----------


## adamz

παιδια μετα το γευμα...μπορουμε να κοιμηθουμε κατευθειαν?...η πρεπει να περασει καποια ωρα?

π.χ το μεσημερι..τρωω και πεφτω για υπνο

----------


## venom1987

> παιδια μετα το γευμα...μπορουμε να κοιμηθουμε κατευθειαν?...η πρεπει να περασει καποια ωρα?
> 
> π.χ το μεσημερι..τρωω και πεφτω για υπνο


ο οργανισμος θελει 20 λεπτα για να χωνεψει και αμα τρως γρηγορα 30 λεπτα
οποτε μετα απο κανα μισαωρο κοιμησου

----------


## tolis93

> ο οργανισμος θελει 20 λεπτα για να χωνεψει και αμα τρως γρηγορα 30 λεπτα
> οποτε μετα απο κανα μισαωρο κοιμησου


αυτο απο που υφισταται???τοτε γτ δε τρωμε ανα 20λεπτα και τρωμε ανα 3ωρα?

----------


## venom1987

> αυτο απο που υφισταται???τοτε γτ δε τρωμε ανα 20λεπτα και τρωμε ανα 3ωρα?


δεν ξερω διατροφολογος μ το ειπε και το διαβασα και σε βιβιλιο.......
και αλλο ειναι η χωνεψη ρε συ

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ξερω διατροφολογος μ το ειπε και το διαβασα και σε βιβιλιο.......
> και αλλο ειναι η χωνεψη ρε συ


εγω ξερω οτι εξαρταται απο τη τροφη τη ποσοτητα και την ωρα.δλδ μετα απο προπονηση γινετια ευκολοτερη απορροφηση και ταχυτερη χωνευση και διασπαση τροφων.επισης συνδιασμοι τροφων παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο κτλπ.τωρα ποιος διατροφολογος σορυ κιολας της πλακα στο πε δε ξερω αλλα μη ξανα πας εκει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## adamz

> βλεπεις οτι οι περισσοτεροι εδω τρωνε 1 γιαουρτι με αμυγδαλα πριν κοιμηθουν.σε καθημερινη βαση.λες να πειραζει? μεινε ισυχος δε τρεχει μια.εσυ σκεφτεσαι σιγουρα μηπως σου "κατσει" αλλα τι να σου "κατσει" το γιαουρτι? εγω τρωω στις 10 κ στις 12 τρωω κ γιαουρτι.αν σε φουσκωσει απλα θα γινει πιο επιπονα και καλα η χωνευση.κ εννοω επιπονα διοτι οκ.τι στομαχι εχεις για να δυσκολευεσαι σε 2 γιαουρτια?απλα αν το νιωθεις βαρυ πεσε για υπνο κανα μισαωρο μετα και αυτο καθαρα για το φουσκωμα.και ξαναλεω.αν εχεις φουσκωμα




δλδ εγω πο τρωω βραδυνο 10.30-11 το βραδυ..μπορω μετα να φαω το γιαουρτακι κατα τις 12-12:30 που πεφτω για υπνο?

----------


## tolis93

> δλδ εγω πο τρωω βραδυνο 10.30-11 το βραδυ..μπορω μετα να φαω το γιαουρτακι κατα τις 12-12:30 που πεφτω για υπνο?


και εγω ιδιες ωρες τρωω και μ καθεται μια χαρα

----------


## egw

Γνωρίζει κανείς ποια είναι η αναλόγια ή για τα 100 γραμμάρια ή για μια φέτα(15 γραμμάρια) θερμίδες/πρωτείνη/υδατάνθρακες/λίπος για ζαμπόν βραστή γαλοπούλα γιατί παντού βρίσκω αναλογίες για ψητή ή ωμή γαλοπούλα?

----------


## tolis93

> Γνωρίζει κανείς ποια είναι η αναλόγια ή για τα 100 γραμμάρια ή για μια φέτα(15 γραμμάρια) θερμίδες/πρωτείνη/υδατάνθρακες/λίπος για ζαμπόν βραστή γαλοπούλα γιατί παντού βρίσκω αναλογίες για ψητή ή ωμή γαλοπούλα?


στα 100 γρ εχει 18 γρ πρωτεινη.καπου στα 4 γρ υδατανθρακες και 2-3 γρ λιπαρα.αρα στα 15 γρ εχει 2,7 γρ πρωτεινη. 3 γρ υδατανθρακες.και 0,4-0,5 λιπαρα. για υδατανθρακα δν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν ολες τοσο απλα αρκετες παιζουν καααπου εκει.2-3 στα 100

----------


## Manos1989

> ο οργανισμος θελει 20 λεπτα για να χωνεψει και αμα τρως γρηγορα 30 λεπτα
> οποτε μετα απο κανα μισαωρο κοιμησου


Γιατί ? Αμα πάει για ύπνο αμέσως τι θα πάθει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Γιατί ? Αμα πάει για ύπνο αμέσως τι θα πάθει?


τιποτα.... δοκιμασμενα πραματα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## venom1987

> Γιατί ? Αμα πάει για ύπνο αμέσως τι θα πάθει?


Ο ύπνος αμέσως μετά το φαγητό προκαλεί δυσλειτουργία στη διαδικασία της πέψης, η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα
(βεβαια ειναι και αναλογος την τροφη αλλο να φας το μεσημεριανο ή βραδυνο και αλλο να φας ενα γιουρτακι......)

----------


## Rigell

Θελω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το κοτόπουλο. 
Εσείς πως το ψήνετε??
Πόσο καιρό μπορώ να το αφήσω στο ψιγιο ψημένο πάντα.
Πειράζει αν το τρως σε καθημερινά???

----------


## tolis93

> Θελω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το κοτόπουλο. 
> Εσείς πως το ψήνετε??
> Πόσο καιρό μπορώ να το αφήσω στο ψιγιο ψημένο πάντα.
> Πειράζει αν το τρως σε καθημερινά???


ενα ενα
1)η σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι σε κομματακια η λεπτες φετες και σε 15 λεπτα ετοιμο.η βρασιμο.η στο φουρνο κανα 20λεπτο.μπαχαρκα κ τετοια κολπα βαζεις οσα θελεις.κ σε αλλες φασεις κ αλλα πραγματα αναλογα τους στοχους σ
2)βραστο και ενα 4ημερο αντεχει.αν το βαλεις στο φουρνο δε το συνηστω γιατι αν το ψησεις λιγο παραπανω ξερενεται κ γινεται χαλι μετα σα κριτσινι κοτοπουλο
3)τρωω καθε μερα κοτοπουλο κ αλλες φορες κ 2 φορες τη μερα.δε πειραζει σε τπτ.ισα ισα...

----------


## Rigell

> 2)βραστο και ενα 4ημερο αντεχει.αν το βαλεις στο φουρνο δε το συνηστω γιατι αν το ψησεις λιγο παραπανω ξερενεται κ γινεται χαλι μετα σα κριτσινι κοτοπουλο


όποτε μόνο βραστό διότι πάω τρίτη λικηου και καταλαβαίνεις δεν προλαβαίνω να ψήνω κάθε μέρα κοτόπουλο και έλεγα μήπως να το ετοίμαζα από Κυριακή σε ταπερακια μαζί με ρύζι καστανό και το είχα μέχρι την παρασκευή

----------


## tolis93

> όποτε μόνο βραστό διότι πάω τρίτη λικηου και καταλαβαίνεις δεν προλαβαίνω να ψήνω κάθε μέρα κοτόπουλο και έλεγα μήπως να το ετοίμαζα από Κυριακή σε ταπερακια μαζί με ρύζι καστανό και το είχα μέχρι την παρασκευή


 κοιτα ισως σ αντεξει κ τοσο.παντως η καλυτερη λυση για 3η λυκειου ειναι ατμομαγειρας.το βαζεις μεσα.τον ανοιγεις.κ κανε οτι θελεις κλινει μονος του

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μητσο αυτα στο pre σου τα βαζεις ολα μαζι στο  σεικερ ?

----------


## Le_Roi

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω επισυνάψει τη διατροφή που κάνω πιο πάνω και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι καλή για όγκο. Επίσης πόσα πρέπει να είναι τα γραμμάρια που θα τρώω.  (πχ από μακαρόνια και κοτόπουλα).

Είμαι 27 χρονών 1,78 και 74 κιλά.

Οιοδήποτε σχόλιο είναι ευπρόσδεκτο….

----------


## Devil

> μητσο αυτα στο pre σου τα βαζεις ολα μαζι στο  σεικερ ?


ελα το μετεφερα εδω γιατι το εβγαλα πολυ οφ το τοπικ...

οχι δεν μπαινουν στο σεικερ... σε πιατο για δημητριακα μπαινουν ολα μαζι... τα τρωω κανα 3-4 ωρες πριν την προπονηση περιπου αναλογα με τη μερα...

----------


## average_joe

@Cοbra εγω παντως σε σεικερ (καθως λειπω απο το σπιτι) χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη αυτα: whey iso, βρωμη, κακαο, μελι, κανελλα.
προσθετω νερο εκεινη την ωρα.
πολυ βολικο.

----------


## adamz

> Θελω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το κοτόπουλο. 
> Εσείς πως το ψήνετε??
> Πόσο καιρό μπορώ να το αφήσω στο ψιγιο ψημένο πάντα.
> Πειράζει αν το τρως σε καθημερινά???


1) μια σταγονα ελαιολαδο στο αντικολιτικο το σκουπιζεις με λιγο χαρτι...ριχνεις μεσα το κοτοπουλο(στηθος) κ ετοιμο σε 5 λεπτα..

2) και εγω την ιδια απρεια ειχα..αλλα αποτι καταλαβα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κ γω καθε μερα τρωω κοτοπουλο

----------


## adamz

παιδες ξερετε ποσα γραμαρια πρωτεινης εχει200 γραματια κοτοπουλο στηθος? γτ τα χασα λιγο ...

και αλλη μια.. :01. Razz:  πειραζει αν χτυπαω τν πρωτεινη με νερο...και την πινω 4 ωρες μετα?

----------


## Devil

> παιδες ξερετε ποσα γραμαρια πρωτεινης εχει200 γραματια κοτοπουλο στηθος? γτ τα χασα λιγο ...
> 
> και αλλη μια.. πειραζει αν χτυπαω τν πρωτεινη με νερο...και την πινω 4 ωρες μετα?


κανα 50-60γρ λογικα

δεν νομιζω να ειναι οτι καλητερο...

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδες ξερετε ποσα γραμαρια πρωτεινης εχει200 γραματια κοτοπουλο στηθος? γτ τα χασα λιγο ...
> 
> και αλλη μια.. πειραζει αν χτυπαω τν πρωτεινη με νερο...και την πινω 4 ωρες μετα?


Εχε μαζι σου το σεΐκερ με την πρωτεΐνη και ενα μπουκαλι με νερο και βαλε μετα. Ή αγορασε ενα αν εισαι στο δρομο, νερο παντου βρισκεις.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ελα το μετεφερα εδω γιατι το εβγαλα πολυ οφ το τοπικ...
> 
> οχι δεν μπαινουν στο σεικερ... σε πιατο για δημητριακα μπαινουν ολα μαζι... τα τρωω κανα 3-4 ωρες πριν την προπονηση περιπου αναλογα με τη μερα...


ααα...πολλες ωρες πριν την προπονα...νομιζα 1-1μιση ωρα πριν...τοση ωρα πριν,μπορεις να εκμεταλλευτεις τις ιδιοτητες του κακαο ρε συ?



> @Cοbra εγω παντως σε σεικερ (καθως λειπω απο το σπιτι) χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη αυτα: whey iso, βρωμη, κακαο, μελι, κανελλα.
> προσθετω νερο εκεινη την ωρα.
> πολυ βολικο.


ποση ωρα πριν την προπονα?εχω ψηθει πολυ να το κανω και γω...γυρω στα 30-45' πριν την προπονα,whey,ελαχιστη ζαχαρη και κακαο

----------


## average_joe

@cobra για μενα μπορει να ναι prewo ...αλλα απεχει απο αυτην κανα 3ωρο ευκολα.

στην περιπτωση σου θα προτεινα 15γρ whey, οτι υδατανθρακα θες και καμια 10αρια γρ κακαο.
εχε και κουταλακι γιατι το κακαο κολλαει... :01. Mr. Green: 
τσεκαρε και το chocamine.
ο λογος που το ποσταρα ειναι για pre απλα το κακαο θελει μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να εκμεταλλευτεις τις ιδιοτητες που θες...
αντιθετα το chocamine οπως το βλεπω τις εχει  "συμπυκνωμενες".

----------


## Devil

> ααα...πολλες ωρες πριν την προπονα...νομιζα 1-1μιση ωρα πριν...τοση ωρα πριν,μπορεις να εκμεταλλευτεις τις ιδιοτητες του κακαο ρε συ?


απ οτι φαινετε ναι... γιατι το εχω χρησιμοποιησει και χωρις prewo συμπληρωμα και με prewo...

αλλα νταξ μην φανταστεις τιποτα το τρελο εννοειτε...

----------


## Giannistzn

Για το κλασικο κακαο μιλαμε? Που βρισκουμε στα σουπερμαρκετ? Υπαρχει καποια παραπανω πληροφορια καπου στο φορουμ για "ιδιοτητες" του και ποτε ειναι καλο να το  χρησιμοποιουμε?

----------


## average_joe

^για το κλασικο εμποριου αναφερομαι εγω (π.χ. παυλιδης)
για αρθρο εδω μεσα δεν ξερω.
@cobra τσεκαρε αλλο ενα pre




> coconut oil, κακαο, γλυκαντικο, λιγο γαλα για να δεσει και ελαχιστη κρεμα Γιωτης. Σκετη απολαυση.. Για πρηξιματα δεν ξερω, παντως δε με απογοητευσε στην προπο


btw, thanks @Roid  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## adamz

εγω που τρωω 2,5 ωρες πριν την προπονηση μεσημεριανο...χρειαζομαι προ-πορπονητικο γευμα?..(βσκ εγω πιστευω οτι χρειαζομαι..γιατι καποιες φορες νιωθω πολυ πεσμενος..στο γυμν) αλλα ποση ωρα μετα το μεσημεριανο κ ποση ωρα πριν την προπο να το τρωω?...η να παρω καποιο συμπληρωα?..

----------


## venom1987

το σαββατο που πηγα στο σουπερ μαρκετ βρηκα αυτα τα δημητριακα
http://www.hahne.de/index.php?langua...ct=370&limit=0
επιτελους και κατι αλλο εκτος απο βρωμη.....σχεδον ιδια σε ολα
γευση δεν ξερω θα τα παρω και θα σας πω.........

----------


## Devil

> εγω που τρωω 2,5 ωρες πριν την προπονηση μεσημεριανο...χρειαζομαι προ-πορπονητικο γευμα?..(βσκ εγω πιστευω οτι χρειαζομαι..γιατι καποιες φορες νιωθω πολυ πεσμενος..στο γυμν) αλλα ποση ωρα μετα το μεσημεριανο κ ποση ωρα πριν την προπο να το τρωω?...η να παρω καποιο συμπληρωα?..


δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζετε γευμα ενδιαμεσα...  αν το θεωρεις βεβαια απαραιτητο τοτε... μια μικρη ποσοτητα απο πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα 1ωρα πριν την προπονηση νομιζω οτι θα ειναι οκ.... δοκιμασε και βλεπεις...

----------


## tolis93

διαβασα ενα αρθρο σχετικα με τη κετογονικη διαιτα κ μεσα σε ολα διαβασα κ αυτο...ketoacidosis...δηλαδη οι κετονες π παραγει το σωμα μας γινονται υπερβολικα πολλες με αποτελεσμα να ριχνουν το ΡΗ του αιματος και να οδηγουν σε θανατο.γνωριζει κανεις πως αντιμετοπιζεται?επισης διαβασα πως το carb up πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο προπονηση δλδ εκει να ξεκιναει.σε περιπτωση π γινεται σε μερα ρεπο εχει αλλα αποτελεσματα περαν του οτι μετα τη προπονηση εχουμε παραπανω ευαισθισια στη διακυμανση της ινσουλινης?

----------


## Devil

> διαβασα ενα αρθρο σχετικα με τη κετογονικη διαιτα κ μεσα σε ολα διαβασα κ αυτο...ketoacidosis...δηλαδη οι κετονες π παραγει το σωμα μας γινονται υπερβολικα πολλες με αποτελεσμα να ριχνουν το ΡΗ του αιματος και να οδηγουν σε θανατο.γνωριζει κανεις πως αντιμετοπιζεται?επισης διαβασα πως το carb up πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο προπονηση δλδ εκει να ξεκιναει.σε περιπτωση π γινεται σε μερα ρεπο εχει αλλα αποτελεσματα περαν του οτι μετα τη προπονηση εχουμε παραπανω ευαισθισια στη διακυμανση της ινσουλινης?


σε διαβιτικους απο οσο ξερω γινετε.... 

μικρες οι διαφορες.... τουλαχιστον αυτο πιστευω.... εχοντας κανει carb-up και μετα απο προπονηση και χωρις προπονηση οι διαφορες σε body composition ηταν μηδαμινες...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> διαβασα ενα αρθρο σχετικα με τη κετογονικη διαιτα κ μεσα σε ολα διαβασα κ αυτο...ketoacidosis...δηλαδη οι κετονες π παραγει το σωμα μας γινονται υπερβολικα πολλες με αποτελεσμα να ριχνουν το ΡΗ του αιματος και να οδηγουν σε θανατο.γνωριζει κανεις πως αντιμετοπιζεται?επισης διαβασα πως το carb up πρεπει να γινεται μετα απο προπονηση δλδ εκει να ξεκιναει.σε περιπτωση π γινεται σε μερα ρεπο εχει αλλα αποτελεσματα περαν του οτι μετα τη προπονηση εχουμε παραπανω ευαισθισια στη διακυμανση της ινσουλινης?


το sodium bicarbonate(σοδα) εχει θετικη επιδραση στο ph του αιματος,μπορει και να βοηθαει εδω αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος...

----------


## tolis93

ok guys ευχαριστω.η σοδα ε?δε το ξερα. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> το sodium bicarbonate(σοδα) εχει θετικη επιδραση στο ph του αιματος,μπορει και να βοηθαει εδω αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος...


λιγα πραματα... το ph παιζει μεσα στη μερα... δεν θα μεινει σταθερο... το ειχε δοκιμασει κι αλλος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> λιγα πραματα... το ph παιζει μεσα στη μερα... δεν θα μεινει σταθερο... το ειχε δοκιμασει κι αλλος


καποια τιπς για να το κρατησω σε νορμαλ επιπεδα?πρασιναδες απο οσο ξερω π μονο απο εκει πρεπει να ρχονται οι υδατανθρακες εξαλου

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> λιγα πραματα... το ph παιζει μεσα στη μερα... δεν θα μεινει σταθερο... το ειχε δοκιμασει κι αλλος


γιαυτο το λογο,αυτοι που κυνηγανε τα οφελη απο τη σοδα εχουν-προτεινονται 3-4 δοσεις μεσα στη μερα.

----------


## tivadar

Oπως ειπε και ο Devil η ketoacidosis παρατηρηται στους διαβητικους η σε ατομα που εχουν προβλημα υγειας σχετιζομενο με το παγκρεας.Σε ατομα που δεν εχουν προβλημα  και ανυσηχουν για το αν θα το παθουν ενα refeed με υδατανθρακα αρκει  για την προληψη(σχηματικα μιλωντας).Εννοειται οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την κετωση.Γενικα υγιη ατομα που ειναι σε κετωση δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν υπερβολικα πολλες κετονες στο αιμα αφου τις χρησιμοποιυν για ενεργεια.

----------


## Devil

> γιαυτο το λογο,αυτοι που κυνηγανε τα οφελη απο τη σοδα εχουν-προτεινονται 3-4 δοσεις μεσα στη μερα.


το να παιζεις 3-4 φορες με το ph στο στομαχι σου δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και οτι καλητερο βεβαια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Oπως ειπε και ο Devil η ketoacidosis παρατηρηται στους διαβητικους η σε ατομα που εχουν προβλημα υγειας σχετιζομενο με το παγκρεας.Σε ατομα που δεν εχουν προβλημα  και ανυσηχουν για το αν θα το παθουν ενα refeed με υδατανθρακα αρκει  για την προληψη(σχηματικα μιλωντας).Εννοειται οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την κετωση.Γενικα υγιη ατομα που ειναι σε κετωση δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν υπερβολικα πολλες κετονες στο αιμα αφου τις χρησιμοποιυν για ενεργεια.


τωρα κατι ακομα πανω σε αυτο.στο refeed h carb up δε βγαινουμε απο κετωση?εφοσον παιζουμε με πολυ υδατανθρακα εκεινη τη μια η 2 μερες

----------


## Devil

> καποια τιπς για να το κρατησω σε νορμαλ επιπεδα?πρασιναδες απο οσο ξερω π μονο απο εκει πρεπει να ρχονται οι υδατανθρακες εξαλου


πρασιναδες ειναι ετσι και αλλιως μεσα.... δεν θα εχεις θεμα...

----------


## tolis93

> πρασιναδες ειναι ετσι και αλλιως μεσα.... δεν θα εχεις θεμα...


οκ οποτε ολα κομπλε.thnxxx

----------


## Devil

> τωρα κατι ακομα πανω σε αυτο.στο refeed h carb up δε βγαινουμε απο κετωση?εφοσον παιζουμε με πολυ υδατανθρακα εκεινη τη μια η 2 μερες


ναι σε πεταει εκτος... αλλα αυτο θες ουσιαστικα απ τη μια πλευρα... απ την αλλη ψαχνεσε να ξαναμπεις οσο πιο γρηγορα γινετε...

----------


## tolis93

> ναι σε πεταει εκτος... αλλα αυτο θες ουσιαστικα απ τη μια πλευρα... απ την αλλη ψαχνεσε να ξαναμπεις οσο πιο γρηγορα γινετε...


με την επομενη μερα να σε βρησκει σε κατι του στυλ 80% λιπαρα 20% πρωτεινη κ υδατανθρακα οτι παρεις απο αυγα τυρια κτλπ απο οσο ξερω. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> με την επομενη μερα να σε βρησκει σε κατι του στυλ 80% λιπαρα 20% πρωτεινη κ υδατανθρακα οτι παρεις απο αυγα τυρια κτλπ απο οσο ξερω.


τσεκαρε και ενα plan που ειχα ποσταρει στο πως κανουμε κετο...

----------


## tolis93

> τσεκαρε και ενα plan που ειχα ποσταρει στο πως κανουμε κετο...


το στοχευμενη κετογονικη διαιτα με στοχο μειωση λιπους αν θυμαμαι καλα?

----------


## Devil

> το στοχευμενη κετογονικη διαιτα με στοχο μειωση λιπους αν θυμαμαι καλα?


εγω δεν το θυμαμαι στα σιγουρα παντως.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω δεν το θυμαμαι στα σιγουρα παντως....


παιρνω το φτυαρι μ κ παω να ξεθαψω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> το να παιζεις 3-4 φορες με το ph στο στομαχι σου δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και οτι καλητερο βεβαια...


αυτο που ξερω με τα μεχρι τωρα στοιχεια για τη σοδα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ θετικη η επιδραση της στο ph του αιματος,το οποιο οδηγει σε προληψη και ισως και θεραπεια καποιων καρκινων...συνεργαστικα με αλλα....εχει και καποια αλλα θετικα αλλα δε μου ερχονται τωρα.


εξαλλου,γιατι ειναι κακο να προσπαθεις να κρατας το ph καπως κοντα στο βασικο?απο το να τεινει στο οξινο

----------


## Devil

> αυτο που ξερω με τα μεχρι τωρα στοιχεια για τη σοδα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ θετικη η επιδραση της στο ph του αιματος,το οποιο οδηγει σε προληψη και ισως και θεραπεια καποιων καρκινων...συνεργαστικα με αλλα....εχει και καποια αλλα θετικα αλλα δε μου ερχονται τωρα.
> 
> 
> εξαλλου,γιατι ειναι κακο να προσπαθεις να κρατας το ph καπως κοντα στο βασικο?απο το να τεινει στο οξινο


γιατι ο οργανισμος τοτε κρατα το γαστρικο ph στο οξινο?

το ph του οργανισμου ειναι σχεδον ουδετερο... 6,5-7,5 παιζει...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> γιατι ο οργανισμος τοτε κρατα το γαστρικο ph στο οξινο?
> 
> το ph του οργανισμου ειναι σχεδον ουδετερο... 6,5-7,5 παιζει...


γιατι το ph του συγκεκριμενου τμηματος πρεπει να ειναι ετσι για την σωστη πεψη,αλλα εγω λεω για το ph του αιματος γενικα του οργανισμου...τεσπα ας μην ξεφυγουμε.

----------


## Devil

> γιατι το ph του συγκεκριμενου τμηματος πρεπει να ειναι ετσι για την σωστη πεψη,*αλλα εγω λεω για το ph του αιματος γενικα του οργανισμου...τεσπα ας μην ξεφυγουμε*.


ναι σε αυτο αναφερομαι οταν σου ειπα οτι εχει ουδετερο ph... δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις.... υπαρχουν μηχανισμοι οπου ρυθμιζουν το ph...

----------


## rey1989

μπορεί να σας φανεί χαζή η ερώτηση .. αλλά το άσπρο λάχανο θεωρείτε σαλάτα η υδατάνθρακας? 
ξέμεινα από ντομάτες, αγγούρια/χόρτα  και θα πάρω αύριο και το μόνο που έχω είναι λάχανο. :01. Neutral:

----------


## tolis93

> μπορεί να σας φανεί χαζή η ερώτηση .. αλλά το άσπρο λάχανο θεωρείτε σαλάτα η υδατάνθρακας? 
> ξέμεινα από ντομάτες, αγγούρια/χόρτα  και θα πάρω αύριο και το μόνο που έχω είναι λάχανο.


σαλατα θεωρειται.τα 4-5 φυλλα αποδιδουν 3-4 γρ υδατανθρακα και απο αυτα τα μισα ειναι ινες.οποτε...σαλτουλα :01. Mr. Green:  πιο πολυ θεωρειται υδατανθρακας η ντοματα παρα το λαχανο

----------


## rey1989

> σαλατα θεωρειται.τα 4-5 φυλλα αποδιδουν 3-4 γρ υδατανθρακα και απο αυτα τα μισα ειναι ινες.οποτε...σαλτουλα πιο πολυ θεωρειται υδατανθρακας η ντοματα παρα το λαχανο


ωραία :03. Thumb up:  οπότε 100γρ λάχανο άσπρο για σαλάτα στο βραδινό είναι οκ έτσι ?(πρώτη φορά τρώω από τότε που άρχισα διατροφή και δεν ξέρω ποσότητες )

----------


## tolis93

> ωραία οπότε 100γρ λάχανο άσπρο για σαλάτα στο βραδινό είναι οκ έτσι ?(πρώτη φορά τρώω από τότε που άρχισα διατροφή και δεν ξέρω ποσότητες )


κοιτα.οι ποσοτητες ειναι ελαχιστες τωρα 100 φας 200 φας μη περιμενεις να αλλαξει τπτ.βαλε κ μισο κεφαλι λαχανο εκει κ φαε.να παρεις 5 γρ υδατανθρακα εξτρα?το μαξ.η μια ντοματα εχει 3-4 γρ υδατανθρακα απο οσο ξερω.οποτε το λαχανο μπροστα στη ντοματα δε ποιανει μια.βαλε κ φαε κ μισο κ 1 κεφαλι.μη κολλας με το ζυγισμα σε τετοιου ειδους λαχανικα

----------


## rey1989

βασικά δεν μπορώ να φάω και πολύ και να θέλω , το άσπρο λάχανο μπορεί να το παιδεύω μισή ώρα να το φάω ενώ την ντομάτα , αγγούρι , χόρτα τα ξεπαστρεύω στο λεπτό. γενικά δεν είμαι φίλος του λάχανου. 

πάντως αφού δεν παίζει πρόβλημα όλα οκ. θένξ. :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> βασικά δεν μπορώ να φάω και πολύ και να θέλω , το άσπρο λάχανο μπορεί να το παιδεύω μισή ώρα να το φάω ενώ την ντομάτα , αγγούρι , χόρτα τα ξεπαστρεύω στο λεπτό. γενικά δεν είμαι φίλος του λάχανου. 
> 
> πάντως αφού δεν παίζει πρόβλημα όλα οκ. θένξ.


ναι θελω να πω τρως οσο θελεις.anytime

----------


## kostasd91

εχω την απορια: οπως μετα την προπονηση οπου το γλυκογονο μας ειναι σε χαμηλα επιπεδα και χρειαζομαστε κατι με ψηλο γλυκεμικο δεικτη , ετσι και το πρωι που ειναι σε χαμηλα επιπεδα , δε θα ηταν καλο αν του διναμε μια ωθηση με τροφες με μεγαλο γδ;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μόνο αν κάνεις προπόνηση αμέσως μετά το πρωινό σου, διαφορετικά δε βλέπω το λόγο.

----------


## adamz

ρε παιδια εσεις οταν λετε..π.χ στην διατροφη σας .. μεσημεριανο 200 γραμαρια ρυζι η μακαρονια...ενοειται 200 γραμαρια αβραστα? η βραστα?..

----------


## tolis93

> ρε παιδια εσεις οταν λετε..π.χ στην διατροφη σας .. μεσημεριανο 200 γραμαρια ρυζι η μακαρονια...ενοειται 200 γραμαρια αβραστα? η βραστα?..


κρεατα ψημενα βρασμενα κ τον υδατανθρακα ωμο εννοειται.δλδ 60 γρ ρυζι οταν βλεπεις εννοουμε 180 βρασμενο

----------


## adamz

> κρεατα ψημενα βρασμενα κ τον υδατανθρακα ωμο εννοειται.δλδ 60 γρ ρυζι οταν βλεπεις εννοουμε 180 βρασμενο


δλδ τοσο καιρο π εγω ετρωγα 150 γρμ ρυζι π.χ ετρωγα το μισο αποτο ''επρεπε'' ? ..


(btw τολη εχεις γινει σαν αυτοματο μηχανημα απαντησεων σαυτο το τοπικ στις δικες μου τουλαχιστον ερωτησεις...Thhnx  :01. Razz: )

----------


## tolis93

> δλδ τοσο καιρο π εγω ετρωγα 150 γρμ ρυζι π.χ ετρωγα το μισο αποτο ''επρεπε'' ? ..
> 
> 
> (btw τολη εχεις γινει σαν αυτοματο μηχανημα απαντησεων σαυτο το τοπικ στις δικες μου τουλαχιστον ερωτησεις...Thhnx )


απλα ειμαι αρκετες ωρες σπιτι το μεσημερακι οποτε ειμαι κ στο φορουμ.ναι αν μετραγες 60 γ ρυζι κ το μετραγες βρασμενο το 1 τριτο ετρωγες.1 κ σουπας δλδ πανω κατω ετρωγες?

----------


## adamz

> απλα ειμαι αρκετες ωρες σπιτι το μεσημερακι οποτε ειμαι κ στο φορουμ.ναι αν μετραγες 60 γ ρυζι κ το μετραγες βρασμενο το 1 τριτο ετρωγες.1 κ σουπας δλδ πανω κατω ετρωγες?


εβραζα ενα σακουλακι μπασματι κ το χωριζα σε 3 γευματα μου..

----------


## Galthazar

ζυγιζουμε ρυζι βρασμενο και κρεας ωμο

----------


## TheWorst

> ζυγιζουμε ρυζι βρασμενο και κρεας ωμο


Μπα

----------


## adamz

> ζυγιζουμε ρυζι βρασμενο και κρεας ωμο


το ακριβως αντιθετο?...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

εγω ζηγίζω το κρεας ψημενο και πατατα/ρυζι αβραστα γιατι το κρεας χανει στο βρασιμο/ψησιμο ενω το ρυζι περνει

----------


## adamz

> εγω ζηγίζω το κρεας ψημενο και πατατα/ρυζι αβραστα γιατι το κρεας χανει στο βρασιμο/ψησιμο ενω το ρυζι περνει


αντε μπραβο πανω που χαρηκα μην μου περνετε την χαρα πισω  :01. Razz:  εγω τοσο καιρο μετρουσα...150 γραμαρια βραστα..κ ελεγα γιατι δεν χορτενω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Τη πατατα τη μετραω βραστη.Αλλα να σας πω την αληθεια διαφορα στο πριν/μετα οσον αφορα τα γραμμαρια δε βλεπω.Τα εχω ζυγισει 2-3 φορες πριν/μετα.

Μετραμε 20 γραμμαρια υ/ες / 100 γραμμαρια (για να ειμαστε ακριβης 20,1  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Giannistzn

> ζυγιζουμε ρυζι βρασμενο και κρεας ωμο


Γιατι ρυζι βρασμενο?




> Μπα


Αυτες οι εμπεριστατομενες αποψεις που δεν μπερδευουν καθολου τον αναγνωστη, πολυ μου αρεσουν! 

Οσον αφορα το ζυγισμα, προτεινω (χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος) τον υδατανθρακα αβραστο και το κρεας αψητο. Γιατι? Δινω απλα παραδειγματα απο εμπειρια μου.

Εχει τυχει να βρασω 100γρ ρυζι και να βγει 330-340γρ. Εχει τυχει να βρασω 100γρ ρυζι και να βγει 220-250γρ. Απο εκει και περα, καταλαβαινετε πιστευω οτι δεν γινεται με το βρασμενο να ειστε ποτε σιγουροι. Την μια θα παραβρασει, την αλλη θα ειναι λιγο πιο σκληρο κλπ κλπ.

Οσον αφορα το κρεας, πιο πολυ "εμπειρια" εχω με το φιλετο κοτοπουλο να πω την αληθεια. Το κανω ειτε ψητο, ειτε βραστο αν βαριεμαι.
Στο ψησιμο, εχω ψησει 120γρ ωμο κοτοπουλο και εχουν βγει 100γρ ψημενο. Εχω ψησει και 120γρ ωμο και εχει βγει και 90 και 80γρ ψημενο.
Στο βρασιμο, εχω βρασει 120γρ ωμο κοτοπουλο και αντιστοιχα εχουν βγει αλλοτε 80 αλλοτε 90 κλπ κλπ.

Θερμιδομετρητες για τα ωμα φυσικα και υπαρχουν, οποτε για εμενα ειναι η σιγουρη και ευκολη λυση.

----------


## adamz

μολις εβρασα 150 γραμμαρια (μετρημενα αβραστα) μακαρονια...και μου βγηκε ενα πιατο ολοκληρο ..  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  

τοσο πολυ βγαινει?..η εγω εκαν καμια βλκεια?

----------


## Ηλαπ

Η αγουρη μπανανα εχει λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο την ωριμη???

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Giannistzn

> μολις εβρασα 150 γραμμαρια (μετρημενα αβραστα) μακαρονια...και μου βγηκε ενα πιατο ολοκληρο ..  
> 
> τοσο πολυ βγαινει?..η εγω εκαν καμια βλκεια?



Ναι τόσο βγαίνει. Στο είχα πει και στη διατροφή σου αλλα μάλλον δεν του έδωσες σημασία. Τον υδ/κα τον ζυγιζεις ώμο. Και οι θερμίδες που αναγράφονται στη συσκευασία είναι για 100 γρ ωμου προϊόντος.

----------


## adamz

> Ναι τόσο βγαίνει. Στο είχα πει και στη διατροφή σου αλλα μάλλον δεν του έδωσες σημασία. Τον υδ/κα τον ζυγιζεις ώμο. Και οι θερμίδες που αναγράφονται στη συσκευασία είναι για 100 γρ ωμου προϊόντος.


οχι απο εκει το ειδα βασικα..αλλα λεω μηπως δεν καταλαβα..και τωρα επισης καταλαβα οταν μου λεγες να μιεωσω..υδατανθρακα στο μισο η 1/3 φαντασου εγω νομιζα να μειωσω απ την μεριδα 200 γραμαρια (ΒΡΑΣΤΟ) ρυζι το 1/3 κ ελεγα τι θα φαω??  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> Η αγουρη μπανανα εχει λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο την ωριμη???
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Θερμιδες λιγοτερες δε νομιζω,απλα απ οσο ξερω εχει πιο χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη η αγουρη.

----------


## gym

> Θερμιδες λιγοτερες δε νομιζω,απλα απ οσο ξερω εχει *πιο χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη* η αγουρη.


ακριβως αυτο... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ηλαπ

Κριμα :01. Razz:  Ευχαριστω παντος για τις απαντησεις σας  :01. Smile:

----------


## egw

Αυτό με το ζύγισμα υδατάνθρακα είναι μπέρδεμα μεγάλο.Δεν γίνεται να υπολογίζεις ωμά πόσο είναι πχ τα ρύζι ή τα μακαρόνια όταν κάνεις μια ολόκληρη κατσαρόλα και τρως για 3-4 μέρες.Δηλαδή αυτό το κάνεις μόνο αν μαγειρεύεις μικρές ποσότητες.

Γι αυτό εγώ υπολογίζω περίπου ότι είναι σε τριπλάσια ποσότητα βρασμένα από ότι ωμά δηλαδή 300 γραμμάρια μακαρόνια βρασμένα σαν 100 γραμμάρια ωμά.Η βραστή πατάτα δεν αλλάζει ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με την ωμή.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι,αλλα το βαρος τους αλλαζει αναλογα με το ποση ωρα θα τα βρασεις..
οποτε εκει ουσιαστικα δεν θα ξερεις ποση ειναι η πραγματικη ποσοτητ που τρως απο πλευρας διατροφικων στοιχειων..

γιατι δεν μπορεις να τα ζυγισεις ωμα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Αυτό με το ζύγισμα υδατάνθρακα είναι μπέρδεμα μεγάλο.Δεν γίνεται να υπολογίζεις ωμά πόσο είναι πχ τα ρύζι ή τα μακαρόνια όταν κάνεις μια ολόκληρη κατσαρόλα και τρως για 3-4 μέρες.Δηλαδή αυτό το κάνεις μόνο αν μαγειρεύεις μικρές ποσότητες.
> 
> Γι αυτό εγώ υπολογίζω περίπου ότι είναι σε τριπλάσια ποσότητα βρασμένα από ότι ωμά δηλαδή 300 γραμμάρια μακαρόνια βρασμένα σαν 100 γραμμάρια ωμά.Η βραστή πατάτα δεν αλλάζει ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με την ωμή.


Λαθος!Θα σου βγει το ιδιο ΜΟΝΟ εαν καθε φορα βαζεις την ιδια ποσοτητα νερου,στην ιδια θερμοκρασια και για την ιδια ωρα.Αλλιως τρεχα γυρευε..

Η μπορεις να κανεις και το αλλο,βραζεις ενα πακετο μακαρονια πχ και ξερεις οτι τα 500γρ εχουν 380γρ υδατ περιπου,κι εσυ ζυγιζεις τα μακαρονια αφου βρασουν και τα χωριζεις δια 3 η δια 5 πχ...οπως θες,και τοτε ξερεις ποσο εχεις βαλει.


Εμενα 100γρ ρυζι μου βγηκαν χθες 212γρ βρασμενο ενω σημερα 157..

----------


## egw

Να μιλήσω πχ για τα μακαρόνια,έμεις στο σπίτι βάζουμε 2 πακέτα μακαρόνια στην κατσαρόλα από τα οποία δεν τρώω μόνο εγώ αλλά και οι δικοί μου άρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω τον διαχωρισμό όλα σε ίσα κομμάτια,αλλιώς ναι αυτήν τη λύση είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ.Απλά γίνεται αυτό που λέτε,κάθε φορά ίδια ποσότητα νερού ίδιος χρόνος και ίδια θερμοκρασία.

Όπως και κατά την άποψή μου δε μπορούν όλοι να είναι απόλυτοι ποιες είναι οι θερμίδες συντηρήσης τους ακριβώς για τον λόγο ότι κάθε μέρα είναι διαφορετική σε καύσεις άρα αλλάζουνε και οι θερμίδες συντήρησης.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχω ίδιες θερμίδες συντήρησης το σάββατο ή την κυριακή που δε δουλεύω με καθημερινές που δουλεύω 8 ώρες σε αποθήκη όπως και το ίδιο ισχύει για τις μέρες που έχεις προπόνηση και το είδος της προπόνησης(αερόβια ή όχι) με τις μέρες που δεν έχεις.

----------


## eri_87

> Εμενα 100γρ ρυζι μου βγηκαν χθες 212γρ βρασμενο ενω σημερα 157..


Το ίδιο ρύζι τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά; Εγώ επειδή πάντα βάζω μετρημένη ποσότητα νερού να βράσει, το μετράω βρασμένο πάντως. 2-3 φορές τσέκαρα το πριν με το μετά κ ήταν σχεδόν ίδιο οπότε ΟΚ. Συγκεκριμένα τα 100 πάνε 230 περίπου...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Το ίδιο ρύζι τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά; Εγώ επειδή πάντα βάζω μετρημένη ποσότητα νερού να βράσει, το μετράω βρασμένο πάντως. 2-3 φορές τσέκαρα το πριν με το μετά κ ήταν σχεδόν ίδιο οπότε ΟΚ. Συγκεκριμένα τα 100 πάνε 230 περίπου...


230 για μενα θα ειναι σουπα!!  :01. Mr. Green:  
Κοιτα,κι εγω καθε φορα ιδια ποσοτητα εβαζα και μου εβγαινε ακριβως,αλλα τελευταια εχω αφησει στην ακρη την κουζινα και μαγειρευω σε πετρογκαζι (ας ειναι καλα ο παπανδρεου ;p) και δε μπορω να υπολογισω τη φωτια ακριβως.

----------


## tolis93

> 230 για μενα θα ειναι σουπα!!  
> Κοιτα,κι εγω καθε φορα ιδια ποσοτητα εβαζα και μου εβγαινε ακριβως,αλλα τελευταια εχω αφησει στην ακρη την κουζινα και μαγειρευω σε πετρογκαζι (ας ειναι καλα ο παπανδρεου ;p) και δε μπορω να υπολογισω τη φωτια ακριβως.


το πλιγουρι μ χει βγαλει απο 66 γρ και 230 γρ.ενω ρυζι απο 60 γρ μ χει βγαλει κ 80(πετρα λεμε ) γιαυτο καλο ειναι να ζυγιζονται ωμα.σιγα το θεμα δλδ

----------


## tolis93

> Να μιλήσω πχ για τα μακαρόνια,έμεις στο σπίτι βάζουμε 2 πακέτα μακαρόνια στην κατσαρόλα από τα οποία δεν τρώω μόνο εγώ αλλά και οι δικοί μου άρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω τον διαχωρισμό όλα σε ίσα κομμάτια,αλλιώς ναι αυτήν τη λύση είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ.Απλά γίνεται αυτό που λέτε,κάθε φορά ίδια ποσότητα νερού ίδιος χρόνος και ίδια θερμοκρασία.
> 
> Όπως και κατά την άποψή μου δε μπορούν όλοι να είναι απόλυτοι ποιες είναι οι θερμίδες συντηρήσης τους ακριβώς για τον λόγο ότι κάθε μέρα είναι διαφορετική σε καύσεις άρα αλλάζουνε και οι θερμίδες συντήρησης.Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχω ίδιες θερμίδες συντήρησης το σάββατο ή την κυριακή που δε δουλεύω με καθημερινές που δουλεύω 8 ώρες σε αποθήκη όπως και το ίδιο ισχύει για τις μέρες που έχεις προπόνηση και το είδος της προπόνησης(αερόβια ή όχι) με τις μέρες που δεν έχεις.


εννοειται αυτο.συν του οτι ειναι καλο να παιζουμε μετις θερμιδες.απλα χοντρικα χοντρικα υπολογιζε καπως ετσι.πχ ειστε 5 ατομα κ βαζει ο μαγειρας η η μαγειρησα 1 κιλο μακαρονια.1000 γρ δια 5 κανα 200 γρ ωμα τα μακαρονια.140 γρ υδατανθρακας δλδ.ολα αυτα χοντρικα χοντρικα παντα

----------


## SOSTARAS

ρε παιδια θα μου πει καποιοσ τι ειναι τ cheat meal ; :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

γευμα σαβουρας για να σπασεις την διατροφη σου..

----------


## Manos1989

Καμιά γνώμη για τους κύβους Knorr?(ζωμό λαχανικών έχω αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα)
Λέει 5 θερμίδες ανά 100μλ έτοιμου ζωμού και ο ένας κύβος είναι 500μλ νομίζω.
Εχει και αλατι απότι λέει, κατά τα αλλα δε βλέπω κάτι άλλο....

Δίνει πολύ καλή γεύση στα φαγητά. Κανένας σοβαρός λόγος να μη το χρησιμοποιούμε? :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Καμιά γνώμη για τους κύβους Knorr?(ζωμό λαχανικών έχω αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα)
> Λέει 5 θερμίδες ανά 100μλ έτοιμου ζωμού και ο ένας κύβος είναι 500μλ νομίζω.
> Εχει και αλατι απότι λέει, κατά τα αλλα δε βλέπω κάτι άλλο....
> 
> Δίνει πολύ καλή γεύση στα φαγητά. Κανένας σοβαρός λόγος να μη το χρησιμοποιούμε?


 βαζε αφοβα.τα μλ δειχνουν το νερο π βαζεις.αυτοι σ λενε βαλε 100 μλ για να παρει παραπανω γευση.εγω παιρνω τα μπαχαρικα τους.πολυ τουμπανα

----------


## Giannistzn

Καποια γνωμη για το πεστο (σαλτα) για 1 την εβδομαδα ξερω γω να σπαει η μονοτονια με μακαρονια ολικης αντι για λαδι?

5γρ πρωτεΐνη / 40γρ λιπαρα και κατι αλλα ιχνη ανα 100γρ.

----------


## tolis93

> Καποια γνωμη για το πεστο (σαλτα) για 1 την εβδομαδα ξερω γω να σπαει η μονοτονια με μακαρονια ολικης αντι για λαδι?
> 
> 5γρ πρωτεΐνη / 40γρ λιπαρα και κατι αλλα ιχνη ανα 100γρ.


1 κουταλια σουπας εχει 12 γρ λιπαρα αν την αναμηξεις με νερακι τα σπαει δε.στη κετο τη λιωνω παντως.και ειναι μια χαρα ειδικα αν τη φτιαχνεις εσυ(δν ειναι κ δυσκολο)

----------


## venom1987

> Καμιά γνώμη για τους κύβους Knorr?(ζωμό λαχανικών έχω αλλά και για τα υπόλοιπα)
> Λέει 5 θερμίδες ανά 100μλ έτοιμου ζωμού και ο ένας κύβος είναι 500μλ νομίζω.
> Εχει και αλατι απότι λέει, κατά τα αλλα δε βλέπω κάτι άλλο....
> 
> Δίνει πολύ καλή γεύση στα φαγητά. Κανένας σοβαρός λόγος να μη το χρησιμοποιούμε?


αποφευγετα αμα μπορεις.....χημεικο σκευασμα ειναι οποτε καταλαβαινεις......τωρα εξαρταται ποσο απαιτητηκη κανεις την διατροφη σ...

----------


## tolis93

> αποφευγετα αμα μπορεις.....χημεικο σκευασμα ειναι οποτε καταλαβαινεις......τωρα εξαρταται ποσο απαιτητηκη κανεις την διατροφη σ...


αυτο τι ηταν τωρα?πες οτι εχει συντηριτικα.οχι κ χημικο σκευασμα το λαδι με το βασιλικο και τα καρυδια...

----------


## Giannistzn

> 1 κουταλια σουπας εχει 12 γρ λιπαρα αν την αναμηξεις με νερακι τα σπαει δε.στη κετο τη λιωνω παντως.και ειναι μια χαρα ειδικα αν τη φτιαχνεις εσυ(δν ειναι κ δυσκολο)


Ηδη γραφω ποσο εχει, δεν ρωτησα αυτο. Βασιλικο δεν εβρισκα για να φτιαξω μονος, τη βρηκα στο σουπερμαρκετ και την πηρα να υπαρχει.

Απο αποψη ποιοτητας ρωτησα αν ειναι καλο ή για πεταμα (οχι το συγκεκριμενο που πηρα, γενικα η σαλτσα για οποιον γνωριζει).

----------


## venom1987

> αυτο τι ηταν τωρα?πες οτι εχει συντηριτικα.οχι κ χημικο σκευασμα το λαδι με το βασιλικο και τα καρυδια...


ε αυτο οποτε μακρυα και αγαπημενοι....  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> ε αυτο οποτε μακρυα και αγαπημενοι....


δηλαδη οτι τρως δεν εχει τπτ μεσα ε? :01. Mr. Green:  κλ βγαινουμε οφ τωρα ομως

----------


## Giannistzn

> ε αυτο οποτε μακρυα και αγαπημενοι....





> δηλαδη οτι τρως δεν εχει τπτ μεσα ε? κλ βγαινουμε οφ τωρα ομως



O ενας λεει για τους κυβους ο αλλος λεει για το πεστο.. Τι κανεις γιαννη, κουκια σπερνω  :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> O ενας λεει για τους κυβους ο αλλος λεει για το πεστο.. Τι κανεις γιαννη, κουκια σπερνω


χαχαχαχ πωπω τωρα το δα

----------


## adamz

σηκωτακια κοτοπουλου ..ειναι cheat? ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια? ..

----------


## tolis93

> σηκωτακια κοτοπουλου ..ειναι cheat? ξερει κανεις διατροφικη αξια? ..


στα 100 γρ 4,8 γρ λιπαρα κορεσμενα τα 1,6 και 16,9 γρ πρωτεινη.μπα οκ μ φενονται.το μοσχαρησιο συκωτι ειναι το καλυτερο γενικα απο συκωτια

----------


## tolis93

ξερει κανενας αν στη κετογονικη διατροφη επιτρεπονται τα προιοντα sweet and ballance??? γιατι βλεπω οτι σακχαρα δνε εχουν κ εχουν πολυολες κ ετσι.

----------


## rey1989

το πρωινό μου είναι *50γρ βρώμη/6 ασπράδια / 1 κρόκος / 1 μήλο πράσινο.*
το μεταπροπ γεύμα μετά από μία ώρα του μεταπροπ ροφήματος ειναι *6 ασπράδια /30γρ βρώμη/3 γαλοπούλες βραστές*.

είναι σωστό αυτό ? η θα ήταν καλύτερα να υπάρχει μεταπροπονητικά ο περισσότερος υδατάνθρακας ? γιατί από το μεσημεριανό μου το κόβω να παίρνει πόδι ο υδατάνθρακας (τα μεσημέρια του χειμώνα συνήθως σαπίζω οπότε τζάμπα πάει) οπότε δεν θα έχω περιτό υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή μου.

και κάτι λίγο offτοπικ (πόσο % λίπος είναι το max για κέτο ? :02. Bounce:  :02. Bounce: )

edit : έχω 25 μύγδαλα το βράδυ με τα δύο γιαούρτια μου. Είναι πολλά για βράδυ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> το πρωινό μου είναι *50γρ βρώμη/6 ασπράδια / 1 κρόκος / 1 μήλο πράσινο.*
> το μεταπροπ γεύμα μετά από μία ώρα του μεταπροπ ροφήματος ειναι *6 ασπράδια /30γρ βρώμη/3 γαλοπούλες βραστές*.
> 
> είναι σωστό αυτό ? η θα ήταν καλύτερα να υπάρχει μεταπροπονητικά ο περισσότερος υδατάνθρακας ? γιατί από το μεσημεριανό μου το κόβω να παίρνει πόδι ο υδατάνθρακας (τα μεσημέρια του χειμώνα συνήθως σαπίζω οπότε τζάμπα πάει) οπότε δεν θα έχω περιτό υδατάνθρακα στην διατροφή μου.
> 
> και κάτι λίγο offτοπικ (πόσο % λίπος είναι το max για κέτο ?)
> 
> edit : έχω 25 μύγδαλα το βράδυ με τα δύο γιαούρτια μου. Είναι πολλά για βράδυ?


  πωπω μεγαλε σορρυ αλλα τοσο κολημα με αυτα ταγιαουρτια κ τα αμυγδαλα δν εχω ξανα δει :01. Mr. Green:  απο τι να κρινουμε αν ειναι πολυ ρ συ?απο ποσοτητα?αυτα εξαρτονται απο τις αναγκες σου.οπως κ τα λιπαρα στη κετο εξαρτονται απο τις αναγκες σου.τον υδατανθρακα τον καις βασικα π παιρνεις δεν ειναι μονο η γυμναστικη μεσα στη μερα.ισα ισα το ποσο κουνιεσαι δεν καιει το μεγαλυτερο τμημα.τρως το πρωι ωραια?ε τα μισα θα πανε για να λειτουργησει ο οργανισμος σου.τωρα τι θα καψεις στο σαπισμα κινιση κτλπ κ τι θα καψεις στη προπονηση δε το ξερω.παντως δν ειναι οτι τα παιρνεις κ καθονται.οτι μενει το καις ειτε στη προπονηση ειτε μετεπιτα.τωρα το ποσο υδατανθρακα θα βαλεις μετα εξαρταται κ απο εσενα.εγω πχ μετα τη προπονηση πειναω περισσοτερο αρα εχω εκει ενα καλο μεγαλο γευμα.τωρα αν κανεις μεταφορα υδατανθρακα δε θα αλλαξει κ τπτ.νταξει παιζει να ναι καλυτερο για ταχυτερη αναπληρωση γλυκογονου(οσο ισχυει αυτο δλδ) αλλα κ παλι...εγω πχ 2 βδομαδες τωρα δε τρωω υδατανθρακα μετα τη προπονηση.ε κ τι εγινε?

----------


## rey1989

@tolis93 ναι , απο κολλήματα άλλο τίποτα και βγαίνουν και άλλα στην φόρα τώρα που έχω απελπιστεί από το κόλλημα.  :08. Turtle: 
αν περάσει άλλη μια εβδομάδα και δεν ξεκολλήσω θα ψάξω ακόμα και στην λεπτομέρεια να βρω τρόπο .
εδώ σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω να τρώω πάλι μαρούλι και να κόψω μαχαίρι τις ντομάτες (που το μαρούλι το έτρωγα καθημερινά για πολλούς μήνες και το σιχάθηκα, ουτε να το μυρίσω δεν μπορώ).

σχετικά με τα μύγδαλα το ξέρω οτι πάει ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες μου αλλά έλεγα μήπως είναι υπερβολικά λιπαρά για βράδυ αλλά άκυρο , λάθος έκανα.

----------


## tolis93

> @tolis93 ναι , απο κολλήματα άλλο τίποτα και βγαίνουν και άλλα στην φόρα τώρα που έχω απελπιστεί από το κόλλημα. 
> αν περάσει άλλη μια εβδομάδα και δεν ξεκολλήσω θα ψάξω ακόμα και στην λεπτομέρεια να βρω τρόπο .
> εδώ σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω να τρώω πάλι μαρούλι και να κόψω μαχαίρι τις ντομάτες (που το μαρούλι το έτρωγα καθημερινά για πολλούς μήνες και το σιχάθηκα, ουτε να το μυρίσω δεν μπορώ).
> 
> σχετικά με τα μύγδαλα το ξέρω οτι πάει ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες μου αλλά έλεγα μήπως είναι υπερβολικά λιπαρά για βράδυ αλλά άκυρο , λάθος έκανα.


εγω για βραδυ τρωω 30-40 γρ λιπαρα ρε συ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ενα κιλο μυς ειναι ισο με ποσα κιλα λιπος???

----------


## beefmeup

> ενα κιλο μυς ειναι ισο με ποσα κιλα λιπος???


δλδ...? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

1kg=1kg  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αυτο που αλλαζει ειναι η πυκνοτητα.

----------


## average_joe

^
αυτο!  :01. Mr. Green: 
συγκεκριμενα 1 kg λιπος καταλαμβανει διπλασιο ογκο απο οτι 1 κιλο μυς.

----------


## Giannistzn

Καμια φορα βιαζομαι και εχω σαν γευμα γαλα-whey. Εχει νοημα να χρησιμοποιησω 10-20γρ κακαο μεσα (για την ινσουλινη) ή μονο pre-wo μπορει να εχει καποιο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## exkaliber

γενικα δεν εχει νοημα να ανεβαζεις την ινσουλινη σου

----------


## Giannistzn

Γιατι οχι? Εννοεις εαν δεν γυμναστεις ή γενικα?

----------


## exkaliber

πρωτη λεξη το χω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> πρωτη λεξη το χω


Οντως.. Βραδυ σορρυ, βγαινει η κουραση της μερας.

Σε γενικες γραμμες επιδρα θετικα στον μεταβολισμο των πρωτεΐνων, αλλα παρεμποδιζει την κινητοποιηση του λιπους, αυξανει την αποθηκευση και γενικα τον μεταβολισμο των λιπιδιων.

Για ποιο λογο θεωρεις οτι δεν δεν εχει νοημα?

----------


## exkaliber

προκαλειται  ινσουλινο αντισταση

----------


## Giannistzn

> προκαλειται  ινσουλινο αντισταση


Μαλιστα, δεν ειχα ακουσει τπτ για αυτο  :03. Thumb up:  

Οποτε μετα απο λιγο υποθετικα συνηθιζει ο οργανισμος και δεν αντιδρα σε φυσιολογικες ποσοτητες ετσι?

----------


## exkaliber

μαλον πρεπει να το παρα αυτωσεις για να συμβει κατι τετοιο :01. Mr. Green: 
δεν εχω γνωση επι του θεματος
γενικα τα αποφευγω τα γλυκα

----------


## average_joe

> Καμια φορα βιαζομαι και εχω σαν γευμα γαλα-whey. Εχει νοημα να χρησιμοποιησω 10-20γρ κακαο μεσα (για την ινσουλινη) ή μονο pre-wo μπορει να εχει καποιο αποτελεσμα?


σορρυ δε καταλαβα για ξαναδωσε.

----------


## Giannistzn

> σορρυ δε καταλαβα για ξαναδωσε.


Για το κακαο δεν ειχαμε πει οτι pre-wo με λιγη whey (καμια ωρα πριν) ειναι καλο και επωφελεισαι απο τις "ιδιοτητες" του? 

Ρωταω αν εχει καποιο νοημα σε γευμα μεσα στη μερα π.χ. που εχω γαλα με whey και ειμαι στο δρομο να εχω και κακαο μεσα. Εαν θα οφελησει σε κατι ή δεν θα κανει διαφορα?

----------


## average_joe

ναι βρε συ αλλα δεν καταλαβα που κολλα η ινσουλινη.
θελω να πω οτι την κουβεντα που πιασατε πριν δεν ξερω αν εχει αμεση σχεση με το κακαο καθως για την αυξηση της ευαισθησιας στην ινσουλινη τουλαχιστον οσα εχω δει αναφερονται στην μαυρη σοκολατα.
το κακαο τουλαχιστον οσες φορες εχω αναφερθει το εκανα για τις περιπτωσεις παραγωγης Ν.Ο. και καφεινης/ θεοβρωμινης που περιεχει.
αυτα για pre.

κατα τα αλλα μεσα στη μερα εγω το χρησιμοποιω για να εχω μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια λιπαρων μεσα στη μερα (δηλ περαν απο ελαιολαδο, MCT/ coconut oil -που ρωταγα σε αλλο θεμα- και fishoil, ξηροκαρπια).

οσον αφορα για να εκμεταλλευτεις τις ιδιοτητες που λεμε αυτο δεν μπορω να το εγγυηθω καθως μαλλον χρειαζονται καποιες ικανες ποσοτητες απο κακαο.
εξ ου και το αναλογο θεμα με chocamine.

----------


## Galthazar

> Καμια φορα βιαζομαι και εχω σαν γευμα γαλα-whey. Εχει νοημα να χρησιμοποιησω 10-20γρ κακαο μεσα (για την ινσουλινη) ή μονο pre-wo μπορει να εχει καποιο αποτελεσμα?


βαλε και βρωμη και εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## Giannistzn

> ναι βρε συ αλλα δεν καταλαβα που κολλα η ινσουλινη.
> θελω να πω οτι την κουβεντα που πιασατε πριν δεν ξερω αν εχει αμεση σχεση με το κακαο καθως για την αυξηση της ευαισθησιας στην ινσουλινη τουλαχιστον οσα εχω δει αναφερονται στην μαυρη σοκολατα.
> το κακαο τουλαχιστον οσες φορες εχω αναφερθει το εκανα για τις περιπτωσεις παραγωγης Ν.Ο. και καφεινης/ θεοβρωμινης που περιεχει.
> αυτα για pre.
> 
> κατα τα αλλα μεσα στη μερα εγω το χρησιμοποιω για να εχω μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια λιπαρων μεσα στη μερα (δηλ περαν απο ελαιολαδο, MCT/ coconut oil -που ρωταγα σε αλλο θεμα- και fishoil, ξηροκαρπια).
> 
> οσον αφορα για να εκμεταλλευτεις τις ιδιοτητες που λεμε αυτο δεν μπορω να το εγγυηθω καθως μαλλον χρειαζονται καποιες ικανες ποσοτητες απο κακαο.
> εξ ου και το αναλογο θεμα με chocamine.


Μy bad τοτε. Εψαχνα καποια αρθρα και εβρισκα κυριως πλεονεκτηματα για την ινσουλινη και τη ρυθμιση της. Οσο για τις ποσοτητες, ναι αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα. Θενξ παντως.





> βαλε και βρωμη και εισαι κομπλε.


Με τον υδ/κα δεν ειμαστε καλοι φιλοι (απ'οτι βλεπω). Προτιμω περισσοτερο να εχω λιπαρα παρα υδ/κα  :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

> Εψαχνα καποια αρθρα και εβρισκα κυριως πλεονεκτηματα για την ινσουλινη και τη ρυθμιση της. Οσο για τις ποσοτητες, ναι αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα.


απλα σου τονιζω οτι *δεν ξερω* τι παιζει με ινσουλινη και κακαο.
αν εχεις βρει κατι κομπλε.

----------


## Giannistzn

Ναι κατι εχω διαβασει, και για να μην λεμε και λογια του αερα, εδω το διαβασα, αν και λιγο παλιο το αρθρο.

----------


## exkaliber

> Με τον υδ/κα δεν ειμαστε καλοι φιλοι (απ'οτι βλεπω). Προτιμω περισσοτερο να εχω λιπαρα παρα υδ/κα


μα γιατι?
το καλυτερο παιδι ειναι ο υ/α

----------


## Giannistzn

> μα γιατι?
> το καλυτερο παιδι ειναι ο υ/α


Tα λιπαρα εχουν πιο πολυ πλακα, αυτος ειναι λιγο κομπλεξικος..  :08. Turtle: 
Περα απο την πλακα, τα λιπαρα οσο και αν τα ανεβασω δεν εχω ουτε προβλημα με φουσκωμα ουτε τπτ. Στον υ/α, με 65-70γρ στο γευμα ειμαι τεζα για το επομενο 2ωρο, με φουσκωνει απιστευτα κλπ κλπ. Μονο το πρωι δεν εχω προβλημα οσο και αν φαω.

----------


## johny_8

Μοσχορισιος κιμας για περιοδο ογκου συνισταται? η καλυτερα να μεινω στην μπριζολα?

----------


## average_joe

εννοειται μια χαρα ειναι τοσο σε ογκο οσο και σε γραμμωση.
αν σε απασχολει το επιπλεον λιπος (αν και δεν νομιζω αφου αναφερεις μπριζολα) προτιμησε καθαρα κομματια οπως το νουα.

----------


## Eddie

Εγω στη γραμμωση ετρωγα 3-4 φορες τη βδομαδα μπιφτεκια απο μοσχαρι,μια χαρα ειναι αν παιρνεις καθαρο κρεας.

----------


## Galthazar

εγω πιστευω πως το μοσχαρι (ειτε σε μπιφτεκια ειτε σε μπριζολα) ειναι το καλυτερο σε σχεση με τις αλλες τροφες. Και απο θρεπτικης αξιας και απο γευσης. Δεν χαρακτηριζεται αδικα ο βασιλιας των κρεατων.

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν χαρακτηριζεται αδικα ο βασιλιας των κρεατων.


τα παιδακια ειναι αυτα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Galthazar

> τα παιδακια ειναι αυτα..


σε θεμα γευσης συμφωνω..χοντρο και δεν ειμαι καλα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

έχω ένα προβληματάκι και επειδή πιστεύω οτι σχετίζετε με την διατροφή είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ. (ελπίζω να μην είμαι οφφ ..).
Τις καθημερινές που έχω προπόνηση πολλές φορές αφήνω και 3-3,5ωρες ανάμεσα στα γεύματα μου και είμαι οκ , ουτε πείνα ούτε τίποτα , τα Σ/Κ όμως που έχω οφφ πεινάω τρελά και σήμερα παράγινε το κακό(2 ώρες μετά το γεύμα και πείναγα..).

Όταν λέω πείνα εννοώ να νιώθεις σαν λιοντάρι που το κλείσανε νηστικό για μια εβδομάδα και το περίεργο είναι οτι έχω τρελή ενέργεια οπότε το λογικό θα ήταν αφου το σώμα έχει ενέργεια (λόγο έλλειψης προπόνησης) να μην πεινάω.

οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι.

1 Υπάρχουν τροφές που ανοίγουν την όρεξη και αν ναι πιες είναι αυτές να τις αποφεύγω? 
2 Υπάρχουν τροφές που κόβουν την όρεξη και αν ναι πιες είναι αυτές ώστε να τις εντάξω στην διατροφή μου ? (εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις)
3 Μήπως να έπαιρνα κανένα συμπλήρωμα που να κόβει την όρεξη ? (αυτή ήταν λίγο όφφ ερώτηση , συγχωρέστε με  :01. Mr. Green: )

Δεν με φοβάμαι οτι θα ξεφύγω και θα το ρίξω στην μάσα , αλλά η αίσθηση της πείνας μου προκαλεί νεύρα , τα νεύρα καβγάδες κ πάει λέγοντας . :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

καθως σου συμβαινει σε μερες που εισαι off ισως αυτο σχετιζεται οτι το μυαλο σου βγαινει απο το "προγραμμα".
κατα τα αλλα εγω εχω παρατηρησει σε μενα αυξημενη ορεξη με φρουτα και μελι οποτε το εχω συσχετισει με την ινσουλινη.
για το δευτερο που λες τροφες που περιεχουν φυτικες ινες οπως η βρωμη (και τα φρουτα εχουν) καθυστερουν την χωνεψη οποτε μπορει να βοηθησουν.
για το τριτο δεν ξερω δεν χρησιμοποιω, καποιοι λιποδιαλυτες περιεχουν ουσιες που κοβουν την ορεξη.

... αλλα μαλλον ψυχολογικο ειναι αν ολες τις αλλες μερες προπονησhς δεν νιωθεις το ιδιο.

----------


## rey1989

@average_joe

βρώμη έχω στο πρωινό μου και χόρτα στο βραδινό μου αλλά δεν βλέπω προκοπή . Απο φρούτα τρώω ενα πράσινο μήλο στο πρωινό μου μόνο και το μέλι το έχω βγάλει τελείως απο την διατροφή μου.
εντωμεταξύ ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως αυτό ξεκίνησε από τότε που η διατροφή μου ανέβηκε σε θερμίδες (είμαι στις 2600 τώρα).
τι να πω ας μην βγαίνω όφφ , θα περιμένω να πάρω και κάποιες άλλες απαντήσεις και βλέπουμε :08. Toast:

----------


## Αντωνης

> έχω ένα προβληματάκι και επειδή πιστεύω οτι σχετίζετε με την διατροφή είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ. (ελπίζω να μην είμαι οφφ ..).
> Τις καθημερινές που έχω προπόνηση πολλές φορές αφήνω και 3-3,5ωρες ανάμεσα στα γεύματα μου και είμαι οκ , ουτε πείνα ούτε τίποτα , τα Σ/Κ όμως που έχω οφφ πεινάω τρελά και σήμερα παράγινε το κακό(2 ώρες μετά το γεύμα και πείναγα..).
> 
> Όταν λέω πείνα εννοώ να νιώθεις σαν λιοντάρι που το κλείσανε νηστικό για μια εβδομάδα και το περίεργο είναι οτι έχω τρελή ενέργεια οπότε το λογικό θα ήταν αφου το σώμα έχει ενέργεια (λόγο έλλειψης προπόνησης) να μην πεινάω.
> 
> οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι.
> 
> 1 Υπάρχουν τροφές που ανοίγουν την όρεξη και αν ναι πιες είναι αυτές να τις αποφεύγω? 
> 2 Υπάρχουν τροφές που κόβουν την όρεξη και αν ναι πιες είναι αυτές ώστε να τις εντάξω στην διατροφή μου ? (εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις)
> ...


Φαε περισσοτερα λαχανικα >.<
Θερμιδες εχουν απειροελαχιστες,και εναν κηπο να φας πανω απο 100 θερμιδες δεν προκειται να παρεις.....

Και ο λογος που πεινας τοσο συχνα ειναι επειδη κανεις 5-6 γευματα την μερα,και οχι επειδη καποια τροφη σου ανοιγει την ορεξη....

----------


## exkaliber

το κατσικισιο γαλα εχει καποιο πλεονεκτημα εναντι του αγελαδινου?

----------


## tolis93

> το κατσικισιο γαλα εχει καποιο πλεονεκτημα εναντι του αγελαδινου?


καπου ειχε παιχτει μια ερευνα εδω κ νμζω βοηθαει μεσω καποιων ενζυμων αν θυμαμαι καλα σε καλυτερες αφομοιωσεις σε καποιες βιταμινες κατι τετοιο.αν το ψαξεις θα το βρεις

----------


## Galthazar

ειναι πιο ευπεπτο λογω λιγοτερης ποσοτητας λακτοζης λογω της ινοσιτόλης, μιας ουσίας που εμπλέκεται στο μεταβολισμό των λιπαρών οξέων. Μεταβολίζονται καλύτερα τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία, όπως το ασβέστιο, ο σίδηρος και ο φώσφορος, και στη συνέχεια επιτυγχάνεται καλύτερα η απορρόφησή τους από τον οργανισμό. Ασε που εχει και τις μισες θερμιδες σε σχεση με το αγελαδινο.

Παρτο και αναλυτικα: Διατροφική αξία του πλήρους γάλακτος ανά 100 γραμμ.
• 65 θερμίδες
• 3,5 γραμμ. πρωτεΐνες
• 4,9 γραμμ. υδατάνθρακες
• 33 μικρογραμμ. χοληστερίνη
• 3,5 γραμμ. λιπαρά
• βιταμίνες: Α, Β1, Β2, Β3, Β6, Β12, C, D
• βασικά μέταλλα: ασβέστιο, φώσφορος, σίδηρος, νάτριο, μαγνήσιο, κάλιο

----------


## exkaliber

θα κανω μια δοκιμη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
αν και που εχει λιγοτερες θερμιδες με χαλαει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> το κατσικισιο γαλα εχει καποιο πλεονεκτημα εναντι του αγελαδινου?


το βασικοτερο ειναι το οτι δεν τιγκαρουν(ή δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο) τα κατσικια στις ορμονες ΗGH κτλ....και επισης το αγελαδινο γαλα ειναι η νουμερο 1 αιτια ασθενειων παγκοσμιως...με αυτα που περιεχει μεσα λογο των προαναφερθεντων,μακροπροθεσμα δημιουργει πολλες απο τις σοβαρες ασθενειες.

----------


## rey1989

θέλω για βραδινό να φάω αυγά (ξέμεινα απο κρέας γιατι νόμιζα οτι είχα και θα πάρω αύριο  :/  )
*πόσα αυγά αντιστοιχούν σε 150 γρ άψητη η 100γρ ψημένη κότα?* 
αν αντιστοιχούν 2 ολόκληρα που έχω την εντύπωση τι είναι καλύτερο να κάνω ? 6 ασπράδια και η 2 ολόκληρα για βραδινό με τα χόρτα μου ?   :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

ενα μεγαλο βρασμενο ειναι http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/117/2

αν το θες πιο αυστηρα παρε καθε μερος ξεχωριστα (εφοσον π.χ. φτιαχνεις ομελετα)
κροκος http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/113/2
ασπραδι http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/112/2

μετα υπολογισε τα macros του κοτοπουλου και βλεπεις.

θα πηγαινα σιγουρα για 2 ολοκληρα (καθως ετσι θα εξισσορροπησεις και τα λιπαρα του κοτοπουλου) και απο εκει και περα θα προσθετα κανα ασπραδι για να συμπληρωσω την πρωτεινη που εχω θεσει.
κανε τους υπλογισμους και βρες το.

----------


## rey1989

@average_joe

ευχαριστώ πλ!  :08. Toast:

----------


## johny_8

Τι προτεινετε για χοιρινη μπριζολα?Θελω να καλυψω κανα 2 κενα στα γευματα μεσα στη βδομαδα και ελεγα να βαλω κλασσικες χοιρινες για πιο οικονομικα.κιλα θελω να βαλω γενικα. Λετε τ ζωικο λοιπος να ειναι too much?

----------


## Giannistzn

> Τι προτεινετε για χοιρινη μπριζολα?Θελω να καλυψω κανα 2 κενα στα γευματα μεσα στη βδομαδα και ελεγα να βαλω κλασσικες χοιρινες για πιο οικονομικα.κιλα θελω να βαλω γενικα. Λετε τ ζωικο λοιπος να ειναι too much?


Eιχα κανει και εγω αυτη τη σκεψη πριν λιγο καιρο. Και επαιρνα χοιρινες. 5,50 τις λαιμου(?) και 6 απο πλευρο νομιζω. Ενω το φιλετο στηθος το παιρνω 7.60.

Οποτε αν κανεις στο περιπου τα μαθηματικα, απο αυτο που χανεις στη χοιρινη απο το κοκκαλο/λιπος, σε αποψη οικονομιας ειναι πανω κατω το ιδιο. Στην τελικη παρε ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο που παει 3ευρω το κιλο περιπου.

Αν θες για αλλαγη στη γευση εγω θα σου ελεγα να παρεις δεν νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξει κατι εαν προσεχεις γενικα.

----------


## rey1989

@Giannistzn
εγώ βρήκα σε χασάπικο της γειτονιάς σπάλα χοιρινή 3 ευρό το κιλό !  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
αλλά δυστυχώς δεν τρώω χοιρινό παρα μόνο ΣΚ κανα ψαρονέφρι  :01. Razz:

----------


## johny_8

> Eιχα κανει και εγω αυτη τη σκεψη πριν λιγο καιρο. Και επαιρνα χοιρινες. 5,50 τις λαιμου(?) και 6 απο πλευρο νομιζω. Ενω το φιλετο στηθος το παιρνω 7.60.
> 
> Οποτε αν κανεις στο περιπου τα μαθηματικα, απο αυτο που χανεις στη χοιρινη απο το κοκκαλο/λιπος, σε αποψη οικονομιας ειναι πανω κατω το ιδιο. Στην τελικη παρε ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο που παει 3ευρω το κιλο περιπου.
> 
> Αν θες για αλλαγη στη γευση εγω θα σου ελεγα να παρεις δεν νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξει κατι εαν προσεχεις γενικα.


ναι ελεγα γ λιγο αλλαγη γευσης για να ξεφυγω απο τ κοτοπουλο λιγο αλλα κ εγω πιστευω για 1-2 φορες τη βδομαδα να μην επηρεαζει πολυ

----------


## exkaliber

οι ψαροκροκετες ειναι καλες σαν τροφη??

----------


## Giannistzn

> @Giannistzn
> εγώ βρήκα σε χασάπικο της γειτονιάς σπάλα χοιρινή 3 ευρό το κιλό ! 
> αλλά δυστυχώς δεν τρώω χοιρινό παρα μόνο ΣΚ κανα ψαρονέφρι


Σπαλα δεν ξερω εγω για μπριζολα λεω.

Εξ, ψαροκροκετες τυπου captain iglo?

----------


## Le_Roi

Επειδή οι πατάτες γενικότερα δε μου αρέσουν και τόσο μπορώ να τις αλλάξω με τον κοινό επιματζίδικο πουρέ που βρίσκουμε στα super market?

----------


## gym

> Επειδή οι πατάτες γενικότερα δε μου αρέσουν και τόσο μπορώ να τις αλλάξω με τον κοινό επιματζίδικο πουρέ που βρίσκουμε στα super market?


εξαρταται φιλε μου απο το ποσο αυστηρος εισαι με τη διατροφη σου και αν μπορεις να το ενταξεις αυτο το ετοιματζιδικο στη διατροφη σου...
ελεγξε τις θερμιδες και τα στοιχεια  απο πισω ολα και αν εισαι οκ,βαλτο...αλλιως διαλεγεις καθαρη πατατουλα...
παντως δνε ειναι δυσκολο να τις φτιαξεις αν αυτο τιναι το θεμα σου...
αν ειναι η γευση τους και εκει μπορεις να κανεις πολλα...
it's your choice!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Le_Roi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση… είμαι αρκετά αυστηρός όποτε θα δοκιμάσω σα πρώτη φάση να κάνω τις κανονικές πατάτες πουρέ και μετά βλέπουμε… ας είναι καλά η μαμά που θα παιδευτεί να μου τον φτιάξει…! Άντε να δούμε ποιος την ακούει πάλι…!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση… είμαι αρκετά αυστηρός όποτε θα δοκιμάσω σα πρώτη φάση να κάνω τις κανονικές πατάτες πουρέ και μετά βλέπουμε… ας είναι καλά η μαμά που θα παιδευτεί να μου τον φτιάξει…! Άντε να δούμε ποιος την ακούει πάλι…!


ετσι..να κηνυγας παντα τις τροφες οσο το δυνατον στη πιο φυσικη τους μορφη κ οχι τοσο τα ετοιμα κ επεξεργασμενα...καθαρα απο αποψη υγειας...τωρα αν το προγραμμα σου νιωθεις οτι πιεζεται,τοτε γυρνας και σε αλλες επιλογες...
ο,τι χρειαστεις ρωτα...χαρα μας να σε βοηθησουμε... :08. Toast:

----------


## Giannistzn

Gym, η σαλτσα βασιλικου πως σου φαινεται ? Σαν πηγη λιπαρων τη βρισκεις καλη λυση?

Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να φτιαξω, αλλα δεν βρισκω βασιλικο εδω. Οταν κατεβω αθηνα θα παρω για να φτιαξω

----------


## gym

> Gym, η σαλτσα βασιλικου πως σου φαινεται ? Σαν πηγη λιπαρων τη βρισκεις καλη λυση?
> 
> Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να φτιαξω, αλλα δεν βρισκω βασιλικο εδω. Οταν κατεβω αθηνα θα παρω για να φτιαξω


αντε καλε που δεν βρισκεις βασιλικο...που μενεις?αποκλειται...βασιλικος υπαρχει παντουυυ...

ποια σαλτσα ομως λες ακριβως?ξερω πολλες... :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Σαν παστα ειναι αυτο που λεω. Μακρος εχει 5γρ πρωτεΐνη και 40λιπαρα.
Καλα δεν εχω φαει και τον κοσμο για να βρω. Αλλα σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω με ελαιολαδο-παρμεζανα-κουκουναρι-βασιλικο.

Επισης, τα λιπαρα της φετας και τον τυριων κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα ειναι?

----------


## kostantinoss

> Ενα θα σας πω και να σκάσετε από τη ζήλεια σας
> Βρήκα delivery που έχει σουβλάκι με πίτα ολικής,στηθος κοτόπουλου+γιαούρτι!!


που υπαρχει τετοιο μαγαζι?σε ποια περιοχη?

----------


## tolis93

> Σαν παστα ειναι αυτο που λεω. Μακρος εχει 5γρ πρωτεΐνη και 40λιπαρα.
> Καλα δεν εχω φαει και τον κοσμο για να βρω. Αλλα σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω με ελαιολαδο-παρμεζανα-κουκουναρι-βασιλικο.
> 
> Επισης, τα λιπαρα της φετας και τον τυριων κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα ειναι?


αχα.κορεσμενα κυριως των τυριων δυστηχως....οσο για βασιλικο εγω τον προτειμω.παρε κουκουναροψυχα απο τους ξηρους καρπους.βασιλικο παρε κ μια γλαστρουλα να χεις σπιτι σου και βαζε παρθενο ελαιολαδο.τουμπανο γινεται.αλλιως το λαδι σκετο απλα δε κατεβαινει....να κοιτας τι λαδι χρησιμοποιουν στις ετοιμες...

----------


## tolis93

> οι ψαροκροκετες ειναι καλες σαν τροφη??


μπα....ειναι προτιγανισμενες και αν δεις τα μακρος ειναι τιγκα στον υδατανθρακα κ στο κορεσμενο...

----------


## gym

> Σαν παστα ειναι αυτο που λεω. Μακρος εχει 5γρ πρωτεΐνη και 40λιπαρα.
> Καλα δεν εχω φαει και τον κοσμο για να βρω. Αλλα σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω με ελαιολαδο-παρμεζανα-κουκουναρι-βασιλικο.
> 
> Επισης, τα λιπαρα της φετας και τον τυριων κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα ειναι?



αστα αυτα ρε...καλυτερα δικο σου φτιαξε...χιλιες φορες...με τιποτα αυτα τα ετοιμα...
μετα για τυρια κ τετοια,ειμαι κατα κ σε αυτα...ναι ειμαι κακια το ξερω... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> αστα αυτα ρε...καλυτερα δικο σου φτιαξε...χιλιες φορες...με τιποτα αυτα τα ετοιμα...
> μετα για τυρια κ τετοια,ειμαι κατα κ σε αυτα...ναι ειμαι κακια το ξερω...


paleo diet :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> αστα αυτα ρε...καλυτερα δικο σου φτιαξε...χιλιες φορες...με τιποτα αυτα τα ετοιμα...
> μετα για τυρια κ τετοια,ειμαι κατα κ σε αυτα...ναι ειμαι κακια το ξερω...


E ναι θα φτιαξω μια μολις τελειωσει αυτη που πηρα.

Ε οταν θελω να φαω κατι low-carb πεταω λιγη φετα ή λιγο τυρι στην ομελετα να γεμισω θερμιδες   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## johny_8

Μια απορια που εχω καιρο. στα μακαρονια τα κανονικα(δεν εχω τσεκαρει τα ολικης) λεει πανω στα συστατικα οτι παιρνεις 12γ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ.Δηλαδη εγω που τρωω πολλες φορες 300 γρ μακαρονια υπαρχει περιπτωση να πάρω 30γρ πρωτεινη;Μου φαινεται κουφο

----------


## tolis93

> Μια απορια που εχω καιρο. στα μακαρονια τα κανονικα(δεν εχω τσεκαρει τα ολικης) λεει πανω στα συστατικα οτι παιρνεις 12γ πρωτεινη ανα 100γρ.Δηλαδη εγω που τρωω πολλες φορες 300 γρ μακαρονια υπαρχει περιπτωση να πάρω 30γρ πρωτεινη;Μου φαινεται κουφο


αυτα που παιρνω εγω εχουν 20 γρ στα 100.απλα ειναι τιμη για αβραστα υποψη.αν μετρας 300 γρ βρασμενα τοτε ειναι στα 12 γρ πρωτεινη συνολο.υποψη ειναι φυτικη.τωρα αν τρως 300 γρ μακαρονια ζυγισμενα αβραστα.thats a fckn lot μια κατσαρολα σχεδον :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## venom1987

ρωτηση 

αυτα τα μπισκοτα βρωμης απο τον ΑΡΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ τα εχει παρει κανενας??
γιατι ειδα οτι τα υλικα ειναι πολυ φιτ και δεν ξερω??αξιζουν??? τι λετε?

----------


## exkaliber

> οι ψαροκροκετες ειναι καλες σαν τροφη??




 τελικα χαλια ηταν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kolorizos

παιδια γεια σας να ρωτισω κατι το φυστικοβουτηρο το πρωι η αργα τ βραδυ πριν τον υπνο,καλητερα οφελημα λιπη το πρωι η πριν τον υπνο???

----------


## exkaliber

εγω το παιρνω στο πρωινο για θερμιδες πιο πολυ
και πριν τον υπνο μυγδαλα

----------


## venom1987

> ρωτηση 
> 
> αυτα τα μπισκοτα βρωμης απο τον ΑΡΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΑ τα εχει παρει κανενας??
> γιατι ειδα οτι τα υλικα ειναι πολυ φιτ και δεν ξερω??αξιζουν??? τι λετε?


να προσθεσω την συνθεση τους
φορυκτοζη
νιφαδες βρωμης
μπεκιν
μουσταφινη
ελαιολαδο
κανελα
σοκολατα κουβερτουρας

10 μπισκοτα συνολο 480 γρ

τι λετε>???

----------


## johny_8

η συμβολη της φυτικής πρωτεινης στο χτισιμο των μυων ειναι ιδια με τη ζωικη;την μετραμε στον υπολογισμο της ημερισιας προσληψης πρωτεινης(πχ κουακερ); Ρωτω γιατι για παραδειγμα σημερα μετα την προπονηση ειχαν τελειωσει τ αυγα και ο τονος και εφαγα ρυζι με αμυγδαλα

----------


## average_joe

^δεν ειναι ιδια η συμβολη της καθως δεν περιεχει τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα (essential amino acids ακα eaa) στις αναλογιες που χρειαζονται για τον ανθρωπο.
δηλ ο ανθρωπος μπορει να συνθεσει καποια αμινοξεα (μη απαραιτητα αμινοξεα) ακομα και αν λειπουν απο τη διατροφη του.
αυτο που δεν μπορει, ειναι να συνθεσει eaa (στα οποια περιλαμβανονται και τα bcaa).
καποιοι τα συνυπολογιζουν στην ολικη προσληψη πρωτεινων καποιοι τα υπολογιζουν απλα σαν θερμιδες.
αυτο που θα σου προτεινα, ειναι να "πιανεις" ενα οριο απο πρωτεινες που περιεχουν eaa μεσα στη μερα και απο εκει και περα να υπολογιζεις και τις αλλες (ατελεις) πρωτεινες κανονικα.
το παραπανω μεταπροπονητικο προφανως δεν ειναι ιδανικο αλλα ενταξει τι να γινει.
δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να σε προβληματιζει αν γινεται μια στο τοσο.

----------


## johny_8

Ευχαριστω φιλε για αλλη μια φορα με κάλυψες

----------


## tolis93

> Ευχαριστω φιλε για αλλη μια φορα με κάλυψες


Να συμπληρωσω πως όταν παίρνεις μαζί φυτική. Κ ζωική πρωτεινη τότε η φυτική μετράει κανονικά

----------


## AntwnhsSs

καλησπερα , ηθελα να ρωτησω σημερα πχ ειχα σωολομο σμρ και τον εβαλα στον φουρνο με λεμονι να ψιθει ομως επειδει βιαζομουν κ ηθελα να γαω νορις το εβαλα για κανα 10 λεπτο στο γριλ , οταν το εβγαλα εκανε το θοριβο που γινεται οταν τιγανιζουμε κατι, υπαρχει περιπτοσει να ειχε τηγανιστη με το λιποσ του?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## venom1987

ποια βρωμη ειναι καλυτερη???
η ξενη ή της fytro?? ή καμια αλλη??

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ποια βρωμη ειναι καλυτερη???
> η ξενη ή της fytro?? ή καμια αλλη??


πανω κατω ιδιες ειναι φιλε.Παρε οποια σε συμφερει καλυτερα για τη τσεπη σου

----------


## venom1987

ψαχνω της fytro αλλα δεν την βρισκω.......ποιο μαρκετ τις εχει??

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ψαχνω της fytro αλλα δεν την βρισκω.......ποιο μαρκετ τις εχει??


Μασουτης σιγουρα για αλλα δεν ξερω

----------


## venom1987

> Μασουτης σιγουρα για αλλα δεν ξερω


σε αθηνα???

----------


## AntwnhsSs

Στον  γαλαξια εχω βρει εγω

----------


## Giannistzn

Της fytro μου έβγαζε μια περίεργη μυρωδιά εμένα. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι περίεργος ή έχει τύχει και σε άλλον.

----------


## Goofonly

> Της fytro μου έβγαζε μια περίεργη μυρωδιά εμένα. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι περίεργος ή έχει τύχει και σε άλλον.


Λίγο έντονη και ξινή...

----------


## johny_8

κοιτουσα τα συστατικα κ ειδα οτι ο κολοκυθοσπορος ειναι εξισου αποτελεσματικος με τ αμυγδαλα.υστερει ελαφρως σ λιπαρα αλλα εχει αβανταζ στη πρωτεινη.Εχεις κανεις στη διατροφη τ?πιο πολυ γ αλλαγη

----------


## tolis93

> κοιτουσα τα συστατικα κ ειδα οτι ο κολοκυθοσπορος ειναι εξισου αποτελεσματικος με τ αμυγδαλα.υστερει ελαφρως σ λιπαρα αλλα εχει αβανταζ στη πρωτεινη.Εχεις κανεις στη διατροφη τ?πιο πολυ γ αλλαγη


σε διατροφη μποντιμπιλντερα αμερικανου γνωστου κιολας καπου τον εχω δει.εχει κ καποια συστατικα τουμπανακια απο οσο ξερω

----------


## john0

fytro, Αθήνα έχει ο μαρινόπουλος αλεξάνδρας+ ο μαρ ασκληπιού...ο αλεξάνδρας δεν την έχει στα δημητριακά...αλλά σε ένα ραφάκι που έχει πολλά της σειράς fytro..σήμερα πήρα την texas από σκλαβενίτη...πολύ πιο φθηνή..με 40 θερμίδες παραπάνω ανά 100γρ,σε σχέση με τον παππού..αλλά είναι από πρωτεϊνη όχι από υδατ ή λίπη,θα την δοκιμάσω κ θα σας πω...ξέρει κανείς μήπως έχει παραπάνω αλάτι,sodium τέλος πάντων,από τις άλλες γιατί δν το τσεκάρισα αυτό...

----------


## tolis93

> fytro, Αθήνα έχει ο μαρινόπουλος αλεξάνδρας+ ο μαρ ασκληπιού...ο αλεξάνδρας δεν την έχει στα δημητριακά...αλλά σε ένα ραφάκι που έχει πολλά της σειράς fytro..σήμερα πήρα την texas από σκλαβενίτη...πολύ πιο φθηνή..με 40 θερμίδες παραπάνω ανά 100γρ,σε σχέση με τον παππού..αλλά είναι από πρωτεϊνη όχι από υδατ ή λίπη,θα την δοκιμάσω κ θα σας πω...ξέρει κανείς μήπως έχει παραπάνω αλάτι,sodium τέλος πάντων,από τις άλλες γιατί δν το τσεκάρισα αυτό...


Aπο ότι είχα τσεκαρει λίγα παραπάνω σακχαρα έχει αλλά σε βαθμό 0, 5 % sodium έχει λιγότερο από το κωλογερο αν θυμάμαι. Κλ. Κ είναι κ πιο ωραία σε γεύση

----------


## john0

Tolis93, eisai a3ia re!!thnx!!!Gia tn allh to Texas,3eroume kati??dn mou moiazei soh,alla isws ftaiei apla h suskeuasia...  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> Tolis93, eisai a3ia re!!thnx!!!Gia tn allh to Texas,3eroume kati??dn mou moiazei soh,alla isws ftaiei apla h suskeuasia...


 παιρνω τεξας εδω και πολυ καιρο.και απλα δε την αλλαζω.αυτο ειναι ουσιαστικα π τη κανει φθηνη.η συσκευασια...πλαστικο ειναι δε κοστιζει οπως τ μπαρμπα το τενεκεδι

----------


## AntwnhsSs

καλησπερα, εχω μια απορια εδω και καιρο , το κοτοπουλο/γαλοπουλα/μπιφτεκη γαλοπουλας τα βαζω σε αντικολιτηκο χωρις τπτ μονο με μπαχαρικα και ερχεται το ερωτημα οταν βγαζουν το ζουμη τους βγενη και λιγο απο το λιπακη π εχουν , μπορουν με αυτο το λιπος να θεωρειθουν τηγαντιτα?  :01. Unsure: 

ΥΓ ειναι φιλετα και αγερω οτι απσρο εχει μηνει πανο τους

----------


## gym

οχι δεν θεωρουνται τηγανητα απλα εσυ αν θελεις να εισαι πιο χειρας,απλα το πετας αυτο το ζουμι κ δεν το τρως...η μονη περιπτωση να γλιτωσεις το ζουμι ειναι να το βαλεις σε γκριλ κ να πεφτει κατω σε μια λαδοκολλα η στα καρβουνα (λεμε τωρα αν βαλεις καρβουνα...)...

αλλα μην φοβασαι,δεν ειναι τηγανητο...αλιμονο να τρεχαμε να προλαβουμε κ το λιπακι απο το κρεας...ζητω που καηκαμε.. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## kostantinoss

καλησπερα στο πιτακι με βρωμη τι μπαχαρικα μπορω να βαλω?

----------


## Goofonly

> καλησπερα στο πιτακι με βρωμη τι μπαχαρικα μπορω να βαλω?


κανέλα

----------


## lila_1

Τα πάντα όλα

----------


## kostantinoss

> κανέλα


επειδη δεν εχω φιαξει ποτε...
με αυγα και βρωμη δεν 8α ειναι αγευστη?8ελει λιγο αλατι?πιπερι? ρυγανη?
η γινετε μονο γλυκο με μελι απο πανω?
ααα και την βρωμη την βαζεισ στο μπλεντρε να γινει σκονη?
(συγνωμη φιλοσ αν στα ειπα μαζεμενα)

----------


## kostantinoss

> Τα πάντα όλα


επειδη δεν εχω φιαξει ποτε...
με αυγα και βρωμη δεν 8α ειναι αγευστη?8ελει λιγο αλατι?πιπερι? ρυγανη?
η γινετε μονο γλυκο με μελι απο πανω?
ααα και την βρωμη την βαζεισ στο μπλεντρε να γινει σκονη?

----------


## Goofonly

> επειδη δεν εχω φιαξει ποτε...
> με αυγα και βρωμη δεν 8α ειναι αγευστη?8ελει λιγο αλατι?πιπερι? ρυγανη?
> η γινετε μονο γλυκο με μελι απο πανω?
> ααα και την βρωμη την βαζεισ στο μπλεντρε να γινει σκονη?
> (συγνωμη φιλοσ αν στα ειπα μαζεμενα)



Βρε εμένα δεν με πειράζει, αλλά μην τα γράφεις δύο φορές γιατί θα στην πούνε  :01. Razz: 


Κοίτα, συνήθως το πιτάκι βρώμης γίνεται γλυκό. Υπάρχει θέμα εάν ψάξεις που λέει διάφορες συνταγές για το πιτάκι. Μην περιμένεις τίποτα ιδιαίτερα γευστικό... 
Μπορείς να τη φας και σκέτι και με μέλι κτλ. Δεν την κάνεις σκόνη, όπως είναι τη χτυπάς με τα αυγά και στο αντικολλητικό.

----------


## kostantinoss

> Βρε εμένα δεν με πειράζει, αλλά μην τα γράφεις δύο φορές γιατί θα στην πούνε 
> 
> 
> Κοίτα, συνήθως το πιτάκι βρώμης γίνεται γλυκό. Υπάρχει θέμα εάν ψάξεις που λέει διάφορες συνταγές για το πιτάκι. Μην περιμένεις τίποτα ιδιαίτερα γευστικό... 
> Μπορείς να τη φας και σκέτι και με μέλι κτλ. Δεν την κάνεις σκόνη, όπως είναι τη χτυπάς με τα αυγά και στο αντικολλητικό.


το εγραψα 2 φορεσ γτ νομιζα οτι εφυγες και ελεγα να την φιαξω τωρα την πιτα και η8ελα λεπτομεριες .....
σε ευχαριστω παντος φιλε μου 8εσσαλονικιε....

----------


## lila_1

> επειδη δεν εχω φιαξει ποτε...
> με αυγα και βρωμη δεν 8α ειναι αγευστη?8ελει λιγο αλατι?πιπερι? ρυγανη?
> η γινετε μονο γλυκο με μελι απο πανω?
> ααα και την βρωμη την βαζεισ στο μπλεντρε να γινει σκονη?


Και τα 2 εχουν ουδέτερη γέυση οπότε τα κάνεις όπως γουστέρνεις :08. Turtle: 
Είτε αλμυρά είτε γλυκά...
Αν το κάνεις αλμυρό, μόνο με αλάτι και μπαχαρικά θα βγεί λίγο μαλακία, νομίζω. Ίσως πρέπει να βάλεις και τίποτα άλλο μέσα...λάδι, κρεμύδι, κανα αλαντικό κλπ
Για γλυκό αρκεί η κανέλα και το μέλι ή γλυκαντικό (και με κακάο βγαίνει γαμώ)..μπορείς να βάλεις και πρωτείνη μέσα που είναι ήδη γλυκιά και θα βγεί σούπερ ντούπερ

Μπορείς να το κάνεις και σκόνη, στη γεύση δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Αλλά και να μην το κάνεις πάλι μια χαρά γίνεται

----------


## kostantinoss

> Και τα 2 εχουν ουδέτερη γέυση οπότε τα κάνεις όπως γουστέρνεις
> Είτε αλμυρά είτε γλυκά...
> Αν το κάνεις αλμυρό, μόνο με αλάτι και μπαχαρικά θα βγεί λίγο μαλακία, νομίζω. Ίσως πρέπει να βάλεις και τίποτα άλλο μέσα...λάδι, κρεμύδι, κανα αλαντικό κλπ
> Για γλυκό αρκεί η κανέλα και το μέλι ή γλυκαντικό (και με κακάο βγαίνει γαμώ)..μπορείς να βάλεις και πρωτείνη μέσα που είναι ήδη γλυκιά και θα βγεί σούπερ ντούπερ
> 
> Μπορείς να το κάνεις και σκόνη, στη γεύση δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Αλλά και να μην το κάνεις πάλι μια χαρά γίνεται


χαχαχαχα ωρεα η ιλια καλα τα λεει....
ειμαι του γλικου γενικα...δεν χερω αν 8α μαρεσει.......

----------


## Irriversible

Ο κροκος του αυγου εχει πρωτεινη?

----------


## average_joe

^ενα μεγαλο γυρω στα 3γρ.

----------


## kostasd91

πριν απο λιγο διαβαζα τη στρατιγικη διατροφης γραμωσης του muscleboss και σε καποια φαση λεει πως αν θες να κανεις γραμωση και εχεις να χασεις 15 κιλα τοτε τα λεμε του χρονου http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CF_%CE%B7%CF_. ειρωνια ειναι οτι θελω να χασω ακριβως 15 κιλα , και ακολουθω μια αρκετα ποιοτικη διατροφη , δηλαδη τι να κανω , να την παρατησω και να μειωσω υπερβολικα τις θερμιδες μου; Απ οτι βλεπω χανω σταθερα βαρος τι να κανωωωω;;; σαν βομβα εσκασε αυτο : /

----------


## Goofonly

> πριν απο λιγο διαβαζα τη στρατιγικη διατροφης γραμωσης του muscleboss και σε καποια φαση λεει πως αν θες να κανεις γραμωση και εχεις να χασεις 15 κιλα τοτε τα λεμε του χρονου http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CF_%CE%B7%CF_. ειρωνια ειναι οτι θελω να χασω ακριβως 15 κιλα , και ακολουθω μια αρκετα ποιοτικη διατροφη , δηλαδη τι να κανω , να την παρατησω και να μειωσω υπερβολικα τις θερμιδες μου; Απ οτι βλεπω χανω σταθερα βαρος τι να κανωωωω;;; σαν βομβα εσκασε αυτο : /


Σε ποια φάση το λέει αυτό? Γιατί δεν είναι και μικρό το άρθρο για να το ψάχνουμε...

Τέλοσπάντων, δεν θα μειώσεις υπερβολικά τις θερμίδες σου. Θα αρχίσεις 300 θερμίδες κάτω από την ισοθερμιδική σου ( δηλαδή το πόσες καις τη μέρα ) και όποτε κολλάς στα ίδια κιλά θα ρίχνεις 250-300 θερμίδες. Μην βιαστείς να ρίξεις όμως γιατί αν κατέβεις γρήγορα σε θερμίδες, στο τέλος θα κολλήσεις και θα ρίξεις τον μεταβολισμό σου σε χαμηλά επίπεδα τζάμπα. Όπως και το χτίσιμο μάζας, έτσι και η λιποδιάλυση είναι *ΧΡΟ ΝΟ ΒΟ ΡΑ*.

----------


## tolis93

> πριν απο λιγο διαβαζα τη στρατιγικη διατροφης γραμωσης του muscleboss και σε καποια φαση λεει πως αν θες να κανεις γραμωση και εχεις να χασεις 15 κιλα τοτε τα λεμε του χρονου http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CF_%CE%B7%CF_. ειρωνια ειναι οτι θελω να χασω ακριβως 15 κιλα , και ακολουθω μια αρκετα ποιοτικη διατροφη , δηλαδη τι να κανω , να την παρατησω και να μειωσω υπερβολικα τις θερμιδες μου; Απ οτι βλεπω χανω σταθερα βαρος τι να κανωωωω;;; σαν βομβα εσκασε αυτο : /


εννοει οτι για να φτασεις σε σημειο να δεις 6 πακ θα σου παρει καιρο ισως κ κανα χρονο.γιατι πρεπει να χασεις σταδιακα για να χασεις σωστα.οποτε τρωει χρονο.αν ειρωνευοταν κ ο MB τη καναμε

----------


## kostasd91

> Σε ποια φάση το λέει αυτό? Γιατί δεν είναι και μικρό το άρθρο για να το ψάχνουμε...
> 
> Τέλοσπάντων, δεν θα μειώσεις υπερβολικά τις θερμίδες σου. Θα αρχίσεις 300 θερμίδες κάτω από την ισοθερμιδική σου ( δηλαδή το πόσες καις τη μέρα ) και όποτε κολλάς στα ίδια κιλά θα ρίχνεις 250-300 θερμίδες. Μην βιαστείς να ρίξεις όμως γιατί αν κατέβεις γρήγορα σε θερμίδες, στο τέλος θα κολλήσεις και θα ρίξεις τον μεταβολισμό σου σε χαμηλά επίπεδα τζάμπα. Όπως και το χτίσιμο μάζας, έτσι και η λιποδιάλυση είναι *ΧΡΟ ΝΟ ΒΟ ΡΑ*.


το λεει πανω απο το σημειο που σχολιαζει για το θυροειδη , αυτο που λες για τις θερμιδες το ακολουθω και βλεπω αποτελεσματα. μα και φυσικα θελει χρονο κανεις δεν ειπε το αντιθετο , αλλα εδω ο τυπος ειναι πολυ απολυτος:  Αν λοιπόν ο στόχος σας είναι να χάσετε 15 κιλά τότε είναι αργά... και ο *ΜΟΝΟΣ* τρόπος αν και λανθασμένος είναι να καταφύγετε σε μεγάλες μειώσεις θερμίδων που θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια μυϊκού ιστού. Ας προσέχατε και του χρόνου ας σχεδιάσετε καλύτερα τα πλάνα σας...

----------


## exkaliber

500γρ κοτα στη σουβλα(μισο στηθος,ενα μπουτι και ενα φτερο) 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και 1 γιαουρτι,ποση πρωτεινη εχουν? 
μου αρκουν εμενα? 72 κιλα

----------


## Goofonly

> 500γρ κοτα στη σουβλα(μισο στηθος,ενα μπουτι και ενα φτερο) 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και 1 γιαουρτι,ποση πρωτεινη εχουν? 
> μου αρκουν εμενα? 72 κιλα


5χ30 = 150
+ 25 = 175
+ 15 = 190 περίπου

edit: και πολλά είναι μη σου πω

----------


## tolis93

> 500γρ κοτα στη σουβλα(μισο στηθος,ενα μπουτι και ενα φτερο) 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και 1 γιαουρτι,ποση πρωτεινη εχουν? 
> μου αρκουν εμενα? 72 κιλα


ουυυυ ανετα.η κοτα μονο σ βγαζει στη χειροτερη 100 γρ αν ειναι ζυγισμενη αψητη δλδ. το σκουπ σου λεω κανα 20αρικο χοντρικα παρακατω δε παιζει να βγαινει κ 1 γιαουρτι στη χειροτερη 10 γραμμαρια.αν ειναι στραγγιστο και 20 παιζει να βγαζει. συνολο στη χειροτερη 140 γρ.σχεδον 2 γρ ανα κιλο

----------


## Goofonly

> το λεει πανω απο το σημειο που σχολιαζει για το θυροειδη , αυτο που λες για τις θερμιδες το ακολουθω και βλεπω αποτελεσματα. μα και φυσικα θελει χρονο κανεις δεν ειπε το αντιθετο , αλλα εδω ο τυπος ειναι πολυ απολυτος:  Αν λοιπόν ο στόχος σας είναι να χάσετε 15 κιλά τότε είναι αργά... και ο *ΜΟΝΟΣ* τρόπος αν και λανθασμένος είναι να καταφύγετε σε μεγάλες μειώσεις θερμίδων που θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια μυϊκού ιστού. Ας προσέχατε και του χρόνου ας σχεδιάσετε καλύτερα τα πλάνα σας...


Ναι γιατί ουσιαστικά δίνει κάποιες συγκεκριμένες εβδομάδες για να το πετύχεις αυτό ( 12 εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ). Εάν ο στόχος σου είναι μακρυπρόθεσμος, συνεχίζεις κανονικά με αυτό που κάνεις.

----------


## exkaliber

:01. Unsure: 
ti sk@t@ σκεφτονταν ο γυμναστης οταν μου ειπει οτι χρειαζομαι 1.5 κιλο κοτα την ημερα για 140γρ πρωτεινη ρε γμτ
απο το απογευμα προσπαθω να καταλαβω



αυτο το 5 χ 30 πως βγαινει? :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

τολη ζυγισμενη την παιρνω ψημενη
να σου πω,οταν λεμε μισο κιλο κοτα εννοειτε με τα κοκαλα ετσι?

----------


## Goofonly

> ti sk@t@ σκεφτονταν ο γυμναστης οταν μου ειπει οτι χρειαζομαι 1.5 κιλο κοτα την ημερα για 140γρ πρωτεινη ρε γμτ
> απο το απογευμα προσπαθω να καταλαβω
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο το 5 χ 30 πως βγαινει?


100γρ ψητό κοτόπουλο έχει περίπου 30γρ πρωτείνης, δες και το nutrition data  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> ti sk@t@ σκεφτονταν ο γυμναστης οταν μου ειπει οτι χρειαζομαι 1.5 κιλο κοτα την ημερα για 140γρ πρωτεινη ρε γμτ
> απο το απογευμα προσπαθω να καταλαβω
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο το 5 χ 30 πως βγαινει?


το 5 ειναι τα γραμμαρια σε εκατονταδες δλδ 5 επι 100. και το 30 ειναι τα γρ πρωτεινης ανα 100 γρ ψημενου κρεατος δλδ μιας εκατονταδας.οποτε συνολο 5 εκατονταδες των 30 γραμμαριων. ο προπονητης σου μηπως εννοει με κεφαλι ποδια κοκκαλα πετσα και τα εντοσθια? :01. Razz:  η απλα εχει φιλο με ψησταρια αν σ προτεινε κ ψησταρια η κρεωπολη αν σ πε να το παιρνεις απο καπου

----------


## exkaliber

> δες και το nutrition data


σιγα μν ρο δω,εσας τι σας πληρωνω? :01. Mr. Green: 





> η απλα εχει φιλο με ψησταρια


παιζει να ναι η πιο λογικη εξηγηση
θα το συζητησουμε αυριο
θα γελασουμε παλι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## johny_8

πριν τον υπνο στο γιαουρτακι ποσα αμυγδαλα συνισταται?20-25 βαζω πολλα ειναι?θελω καμποσα λιπαρα γιααυτο

----------


## tolis93

> πριν τον υπνο στο γιαουρτακι ποσα αμυγδαλα συνισταται?20-25 βαζω πολλα ειναι?θελω καμποσα λιπαρα γιααυτο


0. 6 gr λιπαρά ανά αμύγδαλο οπότε πατά εκεί κ υπολόγισε

----------


## johny_8

επηρεαζει τα συστατικα κ την πρωτεινη αν το πιτακι βρωμης τ κανω βραδυ κ τ βάλω στ ψυγειο γ την αλλη μέρα?

----------


## tolis93

> επηρεαζει τα συστατικα κ την πρωτεινη αν το πιτακι βρωμης τ κανω βραδυ κ τ βάλω στ ψυγειο γ την αλλη μέρα?


μπα δε νομιζω. αλλιως κ τα λαχανικα θα εχαναν ολα τους τα θρεπτικα συστατικα οντας κατεψυγμενα. αν κ δε νομιζω να σ απαντησει κανενας ακριβως σε αυτο εννοω με σιγουρια

----------


## Goofonly

> επηρεαζει τα συστατικα κ την πρωτεινη αν το πιτακι βρωμης τ κανω βραδυ κ τ βάλω στ ψυγειο γ την αλλη μέρα?


τα κοτόπουλα που έχεις στο ψυγείο όταν τα βγάζεις χάνουν την πρωτείνη τους? όχι.

----------


## johny_8

οσον αφορα τ επιπλεον λιπαρα γ περιοδο ογκου κ για να βαλω κιλα να χρησιμοποιω μονο ελαιολαδο κ αμυγδαλα?Γιατι δε μαζευονται πολλα ετσι

----------


## Goofonly

> οσον αφορα τ επιπλεον λιπαρα γ περιοδο ογκου κ για να βαλω κιλα να χρησιμοποιω μονο ελαιολαδο κ αμυγδαλα?Γιατι δε μαζευονται πολλα ετσι


ελαιόλαδο, αμύγδαλα, καρύδια, ταχίνι, φυστικοβούτυρο, ελιές, λιναρόσποροι, αράπικα φυστίκια... κ.α

----------


## jannous44

> ελαιόλαδο, αμύγδαλα, καρύδια, ταχίνι, φυστικοβούτυρο, ελιές, λιναρόσποροι, αράπικα φυστίκια... κ.α


+μαγιονεζα.. τοπ για μενα για συμπληρωση λιπαρων.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Irriversible

Τους υδατανθρακες πως πρεπει να τους κατανειμουμε μεσα στα γευματα της ημερας? (επισης μηπως ξερει κανεις την θρεπτικη αξια του καλαμποκοψωμου?)

----------


## tolis93

> Τους υδατανθρακες πως πρεπει να τους κατανειμουμε μεσα στα γευματα της ημερας? (επισης μηπως ξερει κανεις την θρεπτικη αξια του καλαμποκοψωμου?)


εγω προσωπικα τους κατεβαζω ατελειωτα σε πρωινο κ ποστ κ στα υπολοιπα γευματα απλα απο λαχανικα μπροκολα κουνουπιδια κ τετοια. καλαμποκοψωμο ε? θελεις μαρκα συγκεκριμενα?

----------


## jannous44

> Τους υδατανθρακες πως πρεπει να τους κατανειμουμε μεσα στα γευματα της ημερας? (επισης μηπως ξερει κανεις την θρεπτικη αξια του καλαμποκοψωμου?)


μπορεις να τα τους εχεις γυρω απο την προπονηση. ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## adamz

παιδια δεν μου λετε καμια ιδεα..πως δινετε λιγη γευση στα νεροβραστα μακαρονια...γτ εγω τα γεμιζω σογια κ δεν ξερω καν αν η σογια εχει πολλες θερμιδες νομιζω εχει λιγες..αλλα και παλι ειναι  ψιλοαηδια  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:

----------


## Devil

> παιδια δεν μου λετε καμια ιδεα..πως δινετε λιγη γευση στα νεροβραστα μακαρονια...γτ εγω τα γεμιζω σογια κ δεν ξερω καν αν η σογια εχει πολλες θερμιδες νομιζω εχει λιγες..αλλα και παλι ειναι  ψιλοαηδια


μολις τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να τσακισω κατι μακαρωνια με κρεμα γαλακτος... :01. Mr. Green: 

γενικα... με σαλτσα ξερω οτι τα τρωνε... αυτο με τη σογια μου φαινετε λιγο περιεργο...

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια δεν μου λετε καμια ιδεα..πως δινετε λιγη γευση στα νεροβραστα μακαρονια...γτ εγω τα γεμιζω σογια κ δεν ξερω καν αν η σογια εχει πολλες θερμιδες νομιζω εχει λιγες..αλλα και παλι ειναι  ψιλοαηδια


η με μελι η με ταχινι τα λιωνω εγω. ακουγεται κουλο αλλα παει τρελα. κ με γιαουρτι τα σπαει. αλλα σε νορμαλ φασεις μυζιθρα κ κετσαπ

----------


## rey1989

τα μανταρίνια είναι οκ για αυστηρή διατροφή η έχουν πολλά σάκχαρα? (οχι οτι θα έτρωγα κάθε μέρα , απλά σήμερα πήραν οι δικοί μου και έλεγα να φάω κανα 2, οπότε να ξέρω..).

----------


## Irriversible

Ειναι αληθεια οτι ο συνδιασμος διαφορετικων οσπριων αναγει τις πρωτεινες τους σε πρωτεινες υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας? Εχω ακουσει να λενε φακες μαζι με ρυζι ειναι σαν μπριζολα.

----------


## tolis93

> τα μανταρίνια είναι οκ για αυστηρή διατροφή η έχουν πολλά σάκχαρα? (οχι οτι θα έτρωγα κάθε μέρα , απλά σήμερα πήραν οι δικοί μου και έλεγα να φάω κανα 2, οπότε να ξέρω..).


λογω μεγεθους και πολλων υγρων δεν εχουν πολλα συν του οτι ανηκουν στα εσπερειδοειδη π τα κατατασει αυτοματα σε φρουτα με πολλα αντιοξιδιοτικα. μην κοιτας μονο τα σακχαρα κτλπ. δε θα σε σκοτωσουν 2 μανταρινια.

----------


## tolis93

> Ειναι αληθεια οτι ο συνδιασμος διαφορετικων οσπριων αναγει τις πρωτεινες τους σε πρωτεινες υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας? Εχω ακουσει να λενε φακες μαζι με ρυζι ειναι σαν μπριζολα.


ισχυει αλλα μαζευονται πολλοι υδατανθρακες σε σχεση με τη μπριζολα με φακες και ρυζι μαζι :01. Mr. Green:  εγω τρωω παραλληλα κανα γαλακτοκομικο πχ τυρι κοτατζ η γιαουρτι.

----------


## johny_8

> +μαγιονεζα.. τοπ για μενα για συμπληρωση λιπαρων..


αυτο δεν τ ειχα σκεφτει γ λιπαρα.Μετραει ή πεφτει λιγο βαρια με τ συντηρητικα κ αυτα;

----------


## Goofonly

> Ειναι αληθεια οτι ο συνδιασμος διαφορετικων οσπριων αναγει τις πρωτεινες τους σε πρωτεινες υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας? Εχω ακουσει να λενε φακες μαζι με ρυζι ειναι σαν μπριζολα.


ρύζι = υδατάνθρακα
μπριζόλα = λίπος και πρωτείνη

φακές = πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακας


για να φτάσεις όμως τα γρ πρωτείνης από φακές που θα έπαιρνες από μία μεγάλη μπριζόλα θες πολύ πράμα άρα θα πάρεις και πολλούς υδατάνθρακες παράλληλα, το ρύζι δεν κολλάει κάπου...

----------


## ελμερ

> παιδια δεν μου λετε καμια ιδεα..πως δινετε λιγη γευση στα νεροβραστα μακαρονια...γτ εγω τα γεμιζω σογια κ δεν ξερω καν αν η σογια εχει πολλες θερμιδες νομιζω εχει λιγες..αλλα και παλι ειναι  ψιλοαηδια


η μανα μου κανει καρμποναρα με τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων,αλλαντικα παλι χαμηλων και αντι για κρεμα γαλακτος χτυπαει γαλα εβαπορε light....ειναι super και δεν καταλαβαινω διαφορα απ την κρεμα γαλακτος....ισως μπορεις να κανεις κατι αναλογο με τα μακαρονια .... :02. Welcome:

----------


## johny_8

Αυτο γ την μαγιονεζα γ τν καλυψη λιπαρων πως βλεπετε?

----------


## johny_8

κ κατι ακομα διαβασα οτι τ κοτοπουλο στηθος εχεις αψητο στ 100γρ 21γρπρωτεινη κ ψητο 31.τα γραμμαρια ωμο κ ψητο αλλαζουν πολυ?Ρωτω γιατι εγω επαιρνα μπουτια κοτοπουλο κ τωρα που πηρα δοκιμαστικα στηθος 180 γρ ωμο σημερα μια χαψια ηταν

----------


## tolis93

> κ κατι ακομα διαβασα οτι τ κοτοπουλο στηθος εχεις αψητο στ 100γρ 21γρπρωτεινη κ ψητο 31.τα γραμμαρια ωμο κ ψητο αλλαζουν πολυ?Ρωτω γιατι εγω επαιρνα μπουτια κοτοπουλο κ τωρα που πηρα δοκιμαστικα στηθος 180 γρ ωμο σημερα μια χαψια ηταν


εξαρταται π θα το ψησεις κιολας ποση ωρα κτλπ.30-50 γρ χανει πανω κατω. στο παραπανω απαντησα δε ξερω τι παιχτηκε.160 θερμιδες εχει η πιτα κυριως απο υδατανθρακες. το σουβλακι καλαμακι εχει 100 θερμιδες κυριως απο πρωτεινη και οι πατατες...αστο ξεφευγουν πολυ απο θερμιδες λογω λαδιων τηγανισματος κτλπ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ρύζι = υδατάνθρακα
> μπριζόλα = λίπος και πρωτείνη
> 
> φακές = πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακας
> 
> 
> για να φτάσεις όμως τα γρ πρωτείνης από φακές που θα έπαιρνες από μία μεγάλη μπριζόλα θες πολύ πράμα άρα θα πάρεις και πολλούς υδατάνθρακες παράλληλα, το ρύζι δεν κολλάει κάπου...


μια χαρα κολλαει το ρυζι...το βαζεις για να συμπληρωσεις καποια αμινοξεα που λειπουν απο τις φακες...αντι για ρυζι μπορεις να βαλεις φετα για τον ιδιο λογο,αλλα εκει χανεις σε σιδηρο λογο ασβεστιου.

----------


## johny_8

> εξαρταται π θα το ψησεις κιολας ποση ωρα κτλπ.30-50 γρ χανει πανω κατω. στο παραπανω απαντησα δε ξερω τι παιχτηκε.160 θερμιδες εχει η πιτα κυριως απο υδατανθρακες. το σουβλακι καλαμακι εχει 100 θερμιδες κυριως απο πρωτεινη και οι πατατες...αστο ξεφευγουν πολυ απο θερμιδες λογω λαδιων τηγανισματος κτλπ


οποτε με 200γρ ωμο στηθος κτπλ πιανω 45 γρ  πρωτεινης αμα τ ψησω στο περιπου.thats right?

----------


## tolis93

> οποτε με 200γρ ωμο στηθος κτπλ πιανω 45 γρ  πρωτεινης αμα τ ψησω στο περιπου.thats right?


ναι στο περιπου τοσο ειναι εξαρταται κ το κρεας παντα δλδ καποια εχουν μικροδιαφορες εξαρταται περιοχη κ το τι τρωνε.αλλα μιλαμε τωρα για λεπτομερια της λεπτομεριας.με 200 γρ κανα 45αρακι εισαι

----------


## johny_8

ωραιος φιλε ευχαριστω

----------


## Goofonly

> ναι στο περιπου τοσο ειναι εξαρταται κ το κρεας παντα δλδ καποια εχουν μικροδιαφορες εξαρταται περιοχη κ το τι τρωνε.αλλα μιλαμε τωρα για λεπτομερια της λεπτομεριας.με 200 γρ κανα 45αρακι εισαι





> οποτε με 200γρ ωμο στηθος κτπλ πιανω 45 γρ  πρωτεινης αμα τ ψησω στο περιπου.thats right?


με 200γρ ψημένο στήθος είσαι στα 60γρ, με 200γρ ωμό στα 42.

----------


## tolis93

> με 200γρ ψημένο στήθος είσαι στα 60γρ, με 200γρ ωμό στα 42.


ε ναι ωμο εγραψε το παιδι παραπανω. βασικα στο ψημενο δν ειναι στανταρ τα νουμερα ειναι στα περιπου παντα γιατι αλλες φορες χανει παραπανω αλλες λιγοτερο. εχει τυχει να χασει 30 γρ εχει τυχει να χασει και 70 γρ στην ιδια ποσοτητα.

----------


## adamz

παιδες τρωει κανεις σας πουρε αυτον που ειναι σε σκονη?..ξερει κανει διατροφικη αξια κλπ..κ αν γενικα ..πλησιαζει την κανονικη πατατα?

----------


## just

> το λεει πανω απο το σημειο που σχολιαζει για το θυροειδη , αυτο που λες για τις θερμιδες το ακολουθω και βλεπω αποτελεσματα. μα και φυσικα θελει χρονο κανεις δεν ειπε το αντιθετο , αλλα εδω ο τυπος ειναι πολυ απολυτος:  Αν λοιπόν ο στόχος σας είναι να χάσετε 15 κιλά τότε είναι αργά... και ο *ΜΟΝΟΣ* τρόπος αν και λανθασμένος είναι να καταφύγετε σε μεγάλες μειώσεις θερμίδων που θα έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια μυϊκού ιστού. Ας προσέχατε και του χρόνου ας σχεδιάσετε καλύτερα τα πλάνα σας...


αν προσεξεις το εγραψε μεσα απριλιου που σημαινει οτι δεν 8α εβγενες φιτ το καλοκαιρι..γιαυτο ειχε γραψει ετσι..το α8ρο νομιζο ειναι περσινο ισως και πολλυ αρχαιο..δεν 8υμαμαι..θυμαμαι ομως που ειχα δει οτι γραφτηκε μεσα απριλιου

----------


## just

το κακαο μπορει να ενταχθει στην διατροφη γραμμωσης?εμαθα οτι κανει στην διατροφη.αληθευει?

----------


## Goofonly

> παιδες τρωει κανεις σας πουρε αυτον που ειναι σε σκονη?..ξερει κανει διατροφικη αξια κλπ..κ αν γενικα ..πλησιαζει την κανονικη πατατα?


checkare τη συσκευασία του... γράφει διατροφική αξία ανα 100γρ και σύγκρινε... 




> το κακαο μπορει να ενταχθει στην διατροφη γραμμωσης?εμαθα οτι κανει στην διατροφη.αληθευει?


το έτοιμο ή σκόνη? στη πρώτη περίπτωση όχι, στη δεύτερη μία μικρή ποσότητα δικαιολογείται ( αν και τα περισσότερα σκευάσματα έχουν πολύ ζάχαρη )

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες τρωει κανεις σας πουρε αυτον που ειναι σε σκονη?..ξερει κανει διατροφικη αξια κλπ..κ αν γενικα ..πλησιαζει την κανονικη πατατα?


σε μακρος τη πλησιαζει.σε ποιοτητα η πατατα ειναι καπου...στην εποχη των λειζερ κ ο πουρες στην εποχη της πετρας... καλα μπορει να γινα λιγο τραγηκος.απλα δν εχει σιγουρα τις ιδιες βιταμινες κ τα ιδια συστατικα με τη καμια

----------


## tolis93

> checkare τη συσκευασία του... γράφει διατροφική αξία ανα 100γρ και σύγκρινε... 
> 
> 
> 
> το έτοιμο ή σκόνη? στη πρώτη περίπτωση όχι, στη δεύτερη μία μικρή ποσότητα δικαιολογείται ( αν και τα περισσότερα σκευάσματα έχουν πολύ ζάχαρη )


σε σκονη το πιο καθαρο ειναι το παυλιδης.τα αλλα εχουν του κερατα τη ζαχαρη μεσα.αυτο το νιωθεις οτι ειναι πικρο θελει 3 κιλα στεβια μεσα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## johny_8

τις ημερες που δεν παμε γυμναστηριο κατα ποσο επιτεπεται αποκλιση απο τ ποσοστα πρωτεινης που παιρνουμε συγκριτικα με τις ημερες των προπονησεων.Γενικα εγω πχ αβγα δν τρωω καθολου στ ημερες που ειμαι off

----------


## Goofonly

> τις ημερες που δεν παμε γυμναστηριο κατα ποσο επιτεπεται αποκλιση απο τ ποσοστα πρωτεινης που παιρνουμε συγκριτικα με τις ημερες των προπονησεων.Γενικα εγω πχ αβγα δν τρωω καθολου στ ημερες που ειμαι off


η πρωτείνη πάντα μένει ψηλά, κυρίως ο υδατάνθρακας κατεβαίνει στο μισό και μπαίνει περισσότερο πρασινάδι

----------


## Giannistzn

Οσον αφορα τα λιπαρα, περαν του τι ειναι υγιεινο, παιζει ρολο η πηγη και το πως θα μεταβολιστει απο τον οργανισμο?

Τι εννοω, παιρνει καποιος καθημερινα 100γρ λιπαρα απο ελαιολαδο - ω3 - ταχινι - αυγα
Και καποιος αλλος 100γρ απο τυρια - κρεατα - κρεμες γαλακτος και λοιπες πηγες που εχουν κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα.

Προφανως και καλυτερη λυση ειναι η πρωτη που εγραψα, αλλα σε μερες που δεν βρισκω λογο εχω αρκετο υδ/κα ανεβαζω λιπαρα (τυρι-αυγα-λαδι-κρεατικα στη χειροτερη καμια κρεμα γαλακτος).

----------


## tolis93

> Οσον αφορα τα λιπαρα, περαν του τι ειναι υγιεινο, παιζει ρολο η πηγη και το πως θα μεταβολιστει απο τον οργανισμο?
> 
> Τι εννοω, παιρνει καποιος καθημερινα 100γρ λιπαρα απο ελαιολαδο - ω3 - ταχινι - αυγα
> Και καποιος αλλος 100γρ απο τυρια - κρεατα - κρεμες γαλακτος και λοιπες πηγες που εχουν κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα.
> 
> Προφανως και καλυτερη λυση ειναι η πρωτη που εγραψα, αλλα σε μερες *που δεν βρισκω λογο εχω αρκετο υδ/κα ανεβαζω* λιπαρα (τυρι-αυγα-λαδι-κρεατικα στη χειροτερη καμια κρεμα γαλακτος).


εδω δε σε επιασα λιγο. κοιτα κ τα κορεσμενα μερικα δηλαδη ειναι οκ.πχ το αυγο εχει κ ακορεστα υποψη κ ειναι καλο λιπαρο απο οσο ξερω. κ προσφατα διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο (η βιβλος του φιτνες λεγεται) οτι η κρεμα γαλακτος κ το μοσχαρι δν εχουν μονο κορεσμενα λιπαρα αλλα κ καλα λιπαρα.οπως κ ορισμενα τυρια.τωρα δε ξερω τι να πω μου ακουστηκε κουλο μεν.αλλα για να το γραφει αυτος π το γραφει.... αν κ δν ειναι με τη καμια το ιδιο...

----------


## Goofonly

> Οσον αφορα τα λιπαρα, περαν του τι ειναι υγιεινο, παιζει ρολο η πηγη και το πως θα μεταβολιστει απο τον οργανισμο?
> 
> Τι εννοω, παιρνει καποιος καθημερινα 100γρ λιπαρα απο ελαιολαδο - ω3 - ταχινι - αυγα
> Και καποιος αλλος 100γρ απο τυρια - κρεατα - κρεμες γαλακτος και λοιπες πηγες που εχουν κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα.
> 
> Προφανως και καλυτερη λυση ειναι η πρωτη που εγραψα, αλλα σε μερες που δεν βρισκω λογο εχω αρκετο υδ/κα ανεβαζω λιπαρα (τυρι-αυγα-λαδι-κρεατικα στη χειροτερη καμια κρεμα γαλακτος).


Θερμίδες τα πρώτα, θερμίδες τα δεύτερα. Αυτά που αποφεύγουμε γενικά είναι τα trans. Λιπαρά όποιος θέλει όμως, πάλι το καλύτερο είναι να ανεβάζει από τα καλά, για την υγεία του κατά κύριο λόγο. 




> εδω δε σε επιασα λιγο. κοιτα κ τα κορεσμενα μερικα δηλαδη ειναι οκ.πχ το αυγο εχει κ ακορεστα υποψη κ ειναι καλο λιπαρο απο οσο ξερω. κ προσφατα διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο (η βιβλος του φιτνες λεγεται) οτι η κρεμα γαλακτος κ το μοσχαρι δν εχουν μονο κορεσμενα λιπαρα αλλα κ καλα λιπαρα.οπως κ ορισμενα τυρια.τωρα δε ξερω τι να πω μου ακουστηκε κουλο μεν.αλλα για να το γραφει αυτος π το γραφει.... αν κ δν ειναι με τη καμια το ιδιο...


Έχουν απόλα... αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Το θέμα είναι τι έχουν στην πλειοψηφία...

----------


## Giannistzn

> Θερμίδες τα πρώτα, θερμίδες τα δεύτερα. Αυτά που αποφεύγουμε γενικά είναι τα trans. Λιπαρά όποιος θέλει όμως, πάλι το καλύτερο είναι να ανεβάζει από τα καλά, για την υγεία του κατά κύριο λόγο.


Ναι δεν αναφερομαι σε τρανς. Οσο για την υγεια και εμενα με προβληματιζει λιγο αυτο για την ποιοτητα και τα ψιλο αποφευγω.

Οσο για τον υδ/κα, γενικα με φουσκωνει πολυ και (νομιζω) το μονο που προσφερει ειναι ενεργεια. Οταν λοιπον γυμναστω π.χ. το πρωι, ή δεν γυμναστω καθολου τον μειωνω μεσα στη μερα και ανεβαζω τα λιπαρα.

----------


## bb-fitness

Οι θερμίδες δεν είναι αναβολικές, τα φαγητά είναι, 3500 θερμίδες 50% λίπος, 30% πρωτείνη, 20% υδατάνθρακας δεν είναι το ίδιο με 3500 θερμίδες 60% υδατανθρακα, 30% πρωτείνη, 10% λίπος, ούτε με 70% υδατ, 10 πρωτείνη, 20 λιπος.  
τελικά σημασία εχει να τρως καθαρά κ ποιοτικά, αυτή είναι η αναγκαία προυπόθεση

----------


## onymos

> Σαν παστα ειναι αυτο που λεω. Μακρος εχει 5γρ πρωτεΐνη και 40λιπαρα.
> Καλα δεν εχω φαει και τον κοσμο για να βρω. Αλλα σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω με ελαιολαδο-παρμεζανα-κουκουναρι-βασιλικο.
> 
> Επισης, τα λιπαρα της φετας και τον τυριων κατα κυριο λογο κορεσμενα ειναι?


στα 100 γρ. η φετα εχει 15 γρ. κορεσμενα.....οποτε ανθοτυρο ftw :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> στα 100 γρ. η φετα εχει 15 γρ. κορεσμενα.....οποτε ανθοτυρο ftw


Και το ανθοτυρο εχει πολλα λιπαρα. Η μυζηθρα εχει τα λιγοτερα.

Οσο για τη φετα, πηρα light 1 φορα που πηρα τελικα

----------


## Goofonly

> Ναι δεν αναφερομαι σε τρανς. Οσο για την υγεια και εμενα με προβληματιζει λιγο αυτο για την ποιοτητα και τα ψιλο αποφευγω.
> 
> Οσο για τον υδ/κα, γενικα με φουσκωνει πολυ και (νομιζω) το μονο που προσφερει ειναι ενεργεια. Οταν λοιπον γυμναστω π.χ. το πρωι, ή δεν γυμναστω καθολου τον μειωνω μεσα στη μερα και ανεβαζω τα λιπαρα.


το ίδιο κάνω και γω...

----------


## thegravijia

> Ναι δεν αναφερομαι σε τρανς. Οσο για την υγεια και εμενα με προβληματιζει λιγο αυτο για την ποιοτητα και τα ψιλο αποφευγω.
> 
> Οσο για τον υδ/κα, γενικα με φουσκωνει πολυ και (νομιζω) το μονο που προσφερει ειναι ενεργεια. Οταν λοιπον γυμναστω π.χ. το πρωι, ή δεν γυμναστω καθολου τον μειωνω μεσα στη μερα και ανεβαζω τα λιπαρα.


κ τα λιπαρα ενεργεια δεν δινουν ?
η με τα λιπαρα δεν θα βαλεις τοσο λιπος σωματικο οσο θα εβαζες αν ετρωγες υδατανθρακες?

----------


## Goofonly

> κ τα λιπαρα ενεργεια δεν δινουν ?
> η με τα λιπαρα δεν θα βαλεις τοσο λιπος σωματικο οσο θα εβαζες αν ετρωγες υδατανθρακες?


εννοεί ότι τα λιπαρά είναι πιο εύκολα στη πρόσληψη και δεν σε φουσκώνουν

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Έφαγα μισό Ραπάνι και μου έχει διαλύσει το στομάχι... Πρώτη φορά το τρώω , κάνει κακό?

----------


## Giannistzn

> κ τα λιπαρα ενεργεια δεν δινουν ?
> η με τα λιπαρα δεν θα βαλεις τοσο λιπος σωματικο οσο θα εβαζες αν ετρωγες υδατανθρακες?


Ναι αν εισαι υπερθερμιδικα το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Σε ισο-υποθερμιδικα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλυτερο να εχεις λιπαρα αντι για υδ/κα.

Το θεμα μου εμενα ειναι οτι με τον υδ/κα εχω τρομερο φουσκωμα και υπνιλια, ε και οταν εχεις 6ωρο μαθημα μετα, ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Ναι αν εισαι υπερθερμιδικα το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Σε ισο-υποθερμιδικα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλυτερο να εχεις λιπαρα αντι για υδ/κα.
> 
> Το θεμα μου εμενα ειναι οτι με τον υδ/κα εχω τρομερο φουσκωμα και *υπνιλια*, ε και οταν εχεις 6ωρο μαθημα μετα, ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο


κυριως μετα απο μεγαλες ποσοτητες.... αρχηζει η νυστα....

----------


## Giannistzn

80-100γρ ρυζι π.χ. με πιανει εμενα. Τι να σου πω μπορει να ειναι και η ιδεα μου..

----------


## Manos1989

έχει κανείς την επίσημη έρευνα του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας σχετικά με την ασφάλεια της ασπαρτάμης?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tolis93

> έχει κανείς την επίσημη έρευνα του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας σχετικά με την ασφάλεια της ασπαρτάμης?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


καπου το χα πσοταρει αυτο αλλα δε θυμαμαι που.... :01. Unsure:  θα ψαξω αν το βρω θα το ποσταρω εδω.αλλα εχω την εντυπωση πως ηταν σε αυτο το θρεντ.μενι μενι μενι παιτζις μπιχαιντ

----------


## Giannistzn

> κυριως μετα απο μεγαλες ποσοτητες.... αρχηζει η νυστα....


Devil, επειδη δεν ειχα καταλαβει, σε αυτον με τον υδ/κα που ειπα, συμφωνεις οτι μπορει να επηρεαζει ή το θεωρεις δυσκολο επειδη σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες φερνει υπνηλια?

----------


## Devil

> Devil, επειδη δεν ειχα καταλαβει, σε αυτον με τον υδ/κα που ειπα, συμφωνεις οτι μπορει να επηρεαζει ή το θεωρεις δυσκολο επειδη σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες φερνει υπνηλια?


κοιτα...εμενα μου φερνει νυστα οταν τρωω πανω απο 100γρ.... με μικρες ποσοτητες ειμαι κομπλε... αλλα γενικα δεν τον παω ιδιαιτερα...

----------


## Giannistzn

Μια απο τα ιδια και εγω. Ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση

(στα cheat ομως αλλο πραμα ο υδ/κας  :08. Turtle:  )

----------


## rey1989

επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί ..
τα πορτοκάλια θεωρούνται υδατάνθρακας σωστά?
επίσης θεωρούνται τροφή χαμηλής θρεπτικής αξίας σωστά?(βιταμίνη c παίρνω απο την πολυβιταμίνη).

αυτό δεν ισχύει ? 
μου αρέσουν και τώρα που είδα ότι έχουμε το σκεφτόμουν να φάω κανα 2 , μικρά είναι , αλλα τα άφησα να κάθονται στην φρουτιέρα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marpi

> επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί ..
> τα πορτοκάλια θεωρούνται υδατάνθρακας σωστά?
> επίσης θεωρούνται τροφή χαμηλής θρεπτικής αξίας σωστά?(βιταμίνη c παίρνω απο την πολυβιταμίνη).
> 
> αυτό δεν ισχύει ? 
> *μου αρέσουν και τώρα που είδα ότι έχουμε το σκεφτόμουν να φάω κανα 2 , μικρά είναι , αλλα τα άφησα να κάθονται στην φρουτιέρα*


 


μηπως το παρακανεισ λιγο?!

----------


## rey1989

@marpi

εννοείς ότι είμαι υπερβολικός? 
είμαι, το ξέρω αλλα όχι επειδή φοβάμαι μην παχύνω , αυτά τα ξεπέρασα απλα τις τελευταίες μέρες έτρωγα κάθε μέρα μανταρίνια και είπα να τα κόψω  :01. Mr. Green: 
στο θέμα των πορτοκαλιών τώρα.. ο λόγος που δεν τρώω είναι πως παίρνω ήδη βιταμίνη c απο την πολυβιταμίνη και απ ότι ξέρω η υπερβολική λήψη της δεν κάνει καλό ..
άμα τρώω και πορτοκάλια μαζί δεν θα πάει ψηλά?

----------


## Goofonly

> κοιτα...εμενα μου φερνει νυστα οταν τρωω πανω απο 100γρ.... με μικρες ποσοτητες ειμαι κομπλε... αλλα γενικα δεν τον παω ιδιαιτερα...


ρε ψεύτη, εσύ δεν είχες πει ότι ψοφάς για υδατάνθρακα?  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## tolis93

> @marpi
> 
> εννοείς ότι είμαι υπερβολικός? 
> είμαι, το ξέρω αλλα όχι επειδή φοβάμαι μην παχύνω , αυτά τα ξεπέρασα απλα τις τελευταίες μέρες έτρωγα κάθε μέρα μανταρίνια και είπα να τα κόψω 
> στο θέμα των πορτοκαλιών τώρα.. ο λόγος που δεν τρώω είναι πως παίρνω ήδη βιταμίνη c απο την πολυβιταμίνη και απ ότι ξέρω η υπερβολική λήψη της δεν κάνει καλό ..
> άμα τρώω και πορτοκάλια μαζί δεν θα πάει ψηλά?


εξαρταται τι ποσοτητα εχει η πολυβιταμινη. η  c να θυμασαι ομως οτι αποβαλεται απο τον οργανισμο.αλλοι συνιστουν κ 1000 mg τη μερα.η πολυβιταμινη για να χει τοσο μ φενεται κουλο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> @marpi
> 
> εννοείς ότι είμαι υπερβολικός? 
> είμαι, το ξέρω αλλα όχι επειδή φοβάμαι μην παχύνω , αυτά τα ξεπέρασα απλα τις τελευταίες μέρες έτρωγα κάθε μέρα μανταρίνια και είπα να τα κόψω 
> στο θέμα των πορτοκαλιών τώρα.. ο λόγος που δεν τρώω είναι πως παίρνω ήδη βιταμίνη c απο την πολυβιταμίνη και απ ότι ξέρω η υπερβολική λήψη της δεν κάνει καλό ..
> άμα τρώω και πορτοκάλια μαζί δεν θα πάει ψηλά?





> εξαρταται τι ποσοτητα εχει η πολυβιταμινη. η  c να θυμασαι ομως οτι αποβαλεται απο τον οργανισμο.αλλοι συνιστουν κ 1000 mg τη μερα.η πολυβιταμινη για να χει τοσο μ φενεται κουλο


μην ανησυχεις...με τετοιες ποσοτητες δεν παθαινεις τπτ,ουτε το πιο απλο side της δεν θα εμφανισεις που ειναι η διαρροια...εξαλλου ειναι πολυ προτιμοτερο να παρεις την C απο τα φρουτα που εχεις σπιτι σου γιατι το κατα ποσο δουλευει απο τις multies ειναι αμφιλεγομενο,βασικα εχει αποδειχθει και απο μελετες οτι δεν, αλλα τεσπα...

----------


## marpi

ακριβως! σαφως και ειναι καλυτερο να την παρεισ απο φρουτα!
σιγα αμα ηταν να παθαινουμε αρνητικα απο τοσο απλα πραγματα θα ειχαμε ψοφησει ολοι μασ απο καιρο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

οκ παιδιά , thx  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: 
 πάντως 400mg έχει η πολυβιταμίνη που έχω σε κάθε tab, οπότε νο πρόμπ. :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> ρε ψεύτη, εσύ δεν είχες πει ότι ψοφάς για υδατάνθρακα?


ισχυει... αλλα η νυστα ειναι νυστα ομως... ειδικα σε κατι γευματα που εχω βαρεσει 200γρ+... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Goofonly

> ισχυει... αλλα η νυστα ειναι νυστα ομως... ειδικα σε κατι γευματα που εχω βαρεσει 200γρ+...


και εμένα με πιάνει υπνηλία για να είμαι ειλικρινής... αλλά από τη μία διάβολε λες ότι σ'αρέσουν, απ'τη μία ότι δεν σου αρέσουν... ας μιλήσω και εγώ την devilήστικη διάλεκτο " λολ "  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   :08. One Laugh:

----------


## Devil

> και εμένα με πιάνει υπνηλία για να είμαι ειλικρινής... *αλλά από τη μία διάβολε λες ότι σ'αρέσουν,* απ'τη μία ότι δεν σου αρέσουν... ας μιλήσω και εγώ την devilήστικη διάλεκτο " λολ "


πες μου εσυ ενα ατομο που δεν του αρεσουν τα refeed με πιτσες,μακαροναδες και γλυκα....? :01. Mr. Green: 

ουδεις αναμαρτητος τεκνον μου... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> πες μου εσυ ενα ατομο που δεν του αρεσουν τα refeed με πιτσες,μακαροναδες και γλυκα....?
> 
> ουδεις αναμαρτητος τεκνον μου...


αν και οφ να πω εδω πως το καλυτερο refeed γινεται με 500 γρ μακαρονια κ για γλυκο 10 φετες ψωμι brioche η με γευση τσουρεκι τιγκα στη μαρμελαδα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Goofonly

> πες μου εσυ ενα ατομο που δεν του αρεσουν τα refeed με πιτσες,μακαροναδες και γλυκα....?
> 
> ουδεις αναμαρτητος τεκνον μου...


Ευχαριστώ πάτερ Ντεβίλιε. Μεγάλη η χάρη σας. Τα καλύτερα refeed θα τα εξηγήσω στον Τόλη από κάτω. 




> αν και οφ να πω εδω πως το καλυτερο refeed γινεται με 500 γρ μακαρονια κ για γλυκο 10 φετες ψωμι brioche η με γευση τσουρεκι τιγκα στη μαρμελαδα....


Αν και πολύ οφ...
Είσαι πολύ πίσω ακόμα. Τα καλύτερα refeed φίλε γίνονται με διπλή πίτσα, ( που έχει καλύτερη ζύμη και από την αφράτη της Hut! ΚΑΙ γεμιστή με μπέικον και κασέρι! ) ψημένη σε ηλεκτρικό φούρνο ( έχω συνταγή επαγγελματική  :01. Wink:  με απ'όλα + ελιές και για επιδόρπιο ένα τσουρέκι από Τερκενλή με άσπρη σοκολάτα και κάστανο! Άντε γεια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Ευχαριστώ πάτερ Ντεβίλιε. Μεγάλη η χάρη σας. Τα καλύτερα refeed θα τα εξηγήσω στον Τόλη από κάτω. 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν και πολύ οφ...
> Είσαι πολύ πίσω ακόμα. Τα καλύτερα refeed φίλε γίνονται με διπλή πίτσα, ( που έχει καλύτερη ζύμη και από την αφράτη της Hut! ΚΑΙ γεμιστή με μπέικον και κασέρι! ) ψημένη σε ηλεκτρικό φούρνο ( έχω συνταγή επαγγελματική  με απ'όλα + ελιές και για επιδόρπιο ένα τσουρέκι από Τερκενλή με άσπρη σοκολάτα και κάστανο! Άντε γεια


θεωρειται ερωτηση κ μην ακουσω κουβεντα :01. Mr. Green:  αυτη τη πιτσα απο τη χατ τη παραγγελνεις? και τσουρεκι τετοιο αθηνα π να βρω?γιατι αυτο το ασπρη σοκολατα και καστανο ξερεις με χτυπησε... :08. Spank:

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχει τερκενλη στο χαλανρι και στο αεροδρομιο (και καπου αλλου νομιζω). Αλλα 2 φορες εχω παρει απο χαλανδρι και τις 2 ηταν μπαγιατικο οταν το πηρα.

3 φορες εχω φαει απο θεσσαλονικη (και τη μια ηταν μιας βδομαδας το τσουρεκι), και δεν εχει καμια σχεση. Αααααχ καταραμενη θεσσ/νικη μας εχεις καταστρεψει.. 

Goof, παρε μια λευκη-malteesers απο το βαλεντινο για εμενα, και καπακι μια σοκολατα μπισκοτο   :02. Welcome: 


Οσο για refeed, επειδη δεν λιγωνομαι (κριμα να μην μπορω να νιωσω αυτο το πραγμα θα με ειχε σωσει απο πολλες τασεις εμμετου) προτιμω γλυκα και μονο.. Παγωτα - donnuts - τσουρεκια - κεικ σοκολατας με μερεντα  :01. Mr. Green:  κουφετα με διαφορες γεμισεις (σαμπανια, καραμελα, φραουλα κλπ κλπ), βαφλες, κρεπες και πραλινες σοκολατακια.

Αΐ στ'αναθεμα με κολαζετε και ειπα να μπω σε ενα προγραμμα..

----------


## nikos12

paidia na perno k metaproproponitiko geuma k geuma meta apo mia ora apoo tin proponisi???to mpifteki einai gia ogo???

----------


## tolis93

> paidia na perno k metaproproponitiko geuma k geuma meta apo mia ora apoo tin proponisi???to mpifteki einai gia ogo???


φιλτατε γραφε Ελληνικα σε παρακαλω πολυ. Να παιρνεις πρωτεινη γρηγορης αποροφησης μαζι με υψιλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη υδατανθρακα μετα τη προπονηση και να τρως κ πρωτεινη με υδατανθρακα μια ωριτσα μετα.υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα μεταπροπονητικης διατροφης.απορω πως δε το βρηκες.αν εψαξες βασικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Goofonly

> θεωρειται ερωτηση κ μην ακουσω κουβεντα αυτη τη πιτσα απο τη χατ τη παραγγελνεις? και τσουρεκι τετοιο αθηνα π να βρω?γιατι αυτο το ασπρη σοκολατα και καστανο ξερεις με χτυπησε...


εγώ τη φτιάχνω, μάγειρας είμαι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   το τσουρέκι σε ζαχαροπλαστεία Τερκενλή, Αθήνα δεν έχω ιδέα, πάντως είναι μακράν ότι καλύτερο έχω φάει σε τσουρέκι και σοκολάτα  :01. Razz: 




> Εχει τερκενλη στο χαλανρι και στο αεροδρομιο (και καπου αλλου νομιζω). Αλλα 2 φορες εχω παρει απο χαλανδρι και τις 2 ηταν μπαγιατικο οταν το πηρα.
> 
> 3 φορες εχω φαει απο θεσσαλονικη (και τη μια ηταν μιας βδομαδας το τσουρεκι), και δεν εχει καμια σχεση. Αααααχ καταραμενη θεσσ/νικη μας εχεις καταστρεψει.. 
> 
> *Goof, παρε μια λευκη-malteesers απο το βαλεντινο για εμενα, και καπακι μια σοκολατα μπισκοτο* 
> 
> 
> *Οσο για refeed, επειδη δεν λιγωνομαι (κριμα να μην μπορω να νιωσω αυτο το πραγμα θα με ειχε σωσει απο πολλες τασεις εμμετου) προτιμω γλυκα και μονο.. Παγωτα - donnuts - τσουρεκια - κεικ σοκολατας με μερεντα  κουφετα με διαφορες γεμισεις (σαμπανια, καραμελα, φραουλα κλπ κλπ), βαφλες, κρεπες και πραλινες σοκολατακια.*
> 
> Αΐ στ'αναθεμα με κολαζετε και ειπα να μπω σε ενα προγραμμα..


Σε νιώθω άπειρα, γλυκά = θρησκεία. Δεν μπορώ να βρω άτομο που του αρέσουν μόνο τα γλυκά όπως εμένα, όλοι για αλμυρά τρελαίνονται...  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Λοιπον 2 φορες την εβδομαδα εχουμε γυμναστικη και λεω να κανω αεροβιο.
Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης: 

Ειμαι στον ογκο και θελω να εχω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αεροβιο
Να φαω 2-3 μπανανες με 8-10 ασπραδια ? 
ή να φαω μονο ασπραδια και μετα να φαω μπανανες.
Θα γινει ισως με καποια τακτικη και να ανεβασω κιλα , αλλα και ετσι να περιορισω λιπος (αφηνοντας 1-1,30 ωρα χωρις υ/α μετα απο προπονηση για καυση λιπους)?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ποτε να φας αυτα που λες? Μεταπροπονητικα? Μιλας για αεροβιο σε μερα εκτος προπονησης με βαρη ετσι?

----------


## TheWorst

> Ποτε να φας αυτα που λες? Μεταπροπονητικα? Μιλας για αεροβιο σε μερα εκτος προπονησης με βαρη ετσι?


Ναι εκτος εννοω.Βασικα την τριτη δεν εχω αλλα την τεταρτη εχω προπονηση με βαρη.
Στη μια περιπτωση τρωω ασπραδια και μετα απο 1-1,30 ωρα 2-3 μπανανες (για να εχουμε καυση λιπους κατα αυτην την ωρα)
Στην αλλη τρωω μπανανες με τα ασπραδια σε ενα γευμα..

----------


## Giannistzn

Εγω μετα το αεροβιο θα σου ελεγα να μην φας τιποτα. Να πας κατευθειαν στο επομενο γευμα για να εκμεταλευτεις ενα μικρο περιθωριο που μπορει να συνεχισει να καιει το σωμα λιπος. Αλλιως θα σου ελεγα ασπραδια μονο.

----------


## TheWorst

Και μετα απο 1-1,5 ωρα μπανανες και μετα απο ακομα 1 ωρα μοσχαρι με (οτι εχει) ρυζι ή πατατα ή καλαμποκι

----------


## Giannistzn

Γιατι να φας μετα απο 1-1,5 ωρα τις μπανανες και οχι κανονικο γευμα?

----------


## Goofonly

> Και μετα απο 1-1,5 ωρα μπανανες και μετα απο ακομα 1 ωρα μοσχαρι με (οτι εχει) ρυζι ή πατατα ή καλαμποκι


μεταπροπονητικό 1 μπανάνα με τα ασπράδια όπως και να έχει... και στερεό καμιά ώρα αργότερα, δεν αλλάζει κάτι...

----------


## Giannistzn

Βραστα λαχανικα π.χ. καροτα - αρακας - φασολακια  συγκαταλεγονται στους αμυλωδεις ή ινώδεις υδ/κες?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Βραστα λαχανικα π.χ. καροτα - αρακας - φασολακια  συγκαταλεγονται στους αμυλωδεις ή ινώδεις υδ/κες?


στους ινωδεις

----------


## tolis93

> Βραστα λαχανικα π.χ. καροτα -* αρακας* - *φασολακια*  συγκαταλεγονται στους αμυλωδεις ή ινώδεις υδ/κες?


αυτα απο οτι ξερω ειναι αμυλωδης. ειναι εν μερη ινωδης.τα δε καροτα δν ειναι ουτε τοσο στη μια ουτε στην αλλη κατηγορια. στην ινωδη ομως θα κατατασοταν μεταξυ των 2

----------


## TheWorst

Λοιπον ενα ψαρι εδω περα τρωω τωρα κι εχω την εξης απορια

Συνολο ειναι 240 γραμμαρια 
Μονο του το ψαρι ειναι 190 γραμμαρια 

Λιπαρα - 19
Πρωτεινη 18
Υδατανθρακες -0

Τα λιπαρα προερχονται απο αυτο που πεταω εγω ή απο το ιδιο το ψαρι ??

----------


## johny_8

Στο βραδιονο γιαουτρακι με αμυγδαλα αν βαλω μελι γιατι σκετο δν κατεβαινει ευκολα ειναι οΚ?

----------


## Keirox

> Λοιπον ενα ψαρι εδω περα τρωω τωρα κι εχω την εξης απορια
> 
> Συνολο ειναι 240 γραμμαρια 
> Μονο του το ψαρι ειναι 190 γραμμαρια 
> 
> Λιπαρα - 19
> Πρωτεινη 18
> Υδατανθρακες -0
> 
> Τα λιπαρα προερχονται απο αυτο που πεταω εγω ή απο το ιδιο το ψαρι ??


Απο το ψάρι είναι πολύ καλα λιπαρά omega 3/6 (αναλόγως το ψάρι). Φάτα άφοβα μην τα φοβάσε!

----------


## Devil

ελα νταξ πλακα μου κανεις τωρα? δεν μπορει να μιλας σοβαρα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

τις γενικες διατροφης γιατι τις εχουμε ρε συ worst?

----------


## TheWorst

Σωστα το ξεχασα εντελως  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ελπιζω να ειναι αστειο οτι ανοιξα καινουργιο τοπικ και να μη σου φαινεται γελοια η ιδια η ερωτηση  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Σωστα το ξεχασα εντελως 
> 
> Ελπιζω να ειναι *αστειο οτι ανοιξα καινουργιο τοπικ* και να μη σου *φαινεται γελοια η ιδια η ερωτηση*


βασικα και τα 2.... αλλα κυριως το 1ο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Αρα τελικα τα λιπαρα ερχονται απο το ψαρι και οχι απο τα 50 γραμμαρια που μενουν ??

Και επισης κατι αλλο.Μετα απο μια αναζητηση στο γουγλ(ντροπη μου , το ξερω  :01. Mr. Green: ) καταλαβα οτι το ψαρι λεγεται ρεγγα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Edit: φιλετο ετσι .

----------


## giorgosss

ρε παιδια αυτη η γλυκοπατατα δεν τρωγετε αηδια  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:  . υπαρχει καμια πατεντα η πρεπει να την φαω ετσι ?

----------


## gym

πως την φτιαχνεις?περιεργο γιατι απλα ειναι τελεια...

----------


## giorgosss

βραστη !!! γιατι υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gym

ψητη σε αντικολλητικο...

ψητη στο φορυνο...

στα καρβουνα...

στον ατμο ασε θα με βρισεις αν κ ειναι ωραια...

στα μικροκυματα με φλουδα κ τρυπημενη...

τι αλλο?
ε σου φτανουν αυτα...

----------


## gsisr

παίδες επειδή έχω βαρεθεί τη βραστή πατάτα και να προσθέτω λάδι ανάλογα το γεύμα το ίδιο υγιεινό δεν είναι άμα τις κάνω στο φούρνο προσθέτωντας ανα ποσότητα πατάτας την ανάλογη ποσότητα λαδιού π θέλω; στο εναμησι κιλο βάζω 6 κουταλιες

----------


## gym

βαλε το λαδι σου που θες εφοσον εχεις ψησει την πατατα σου και την εχεις ετοιμη στο πιατο...μην την ψησεις με το λαδι επανω της

----------


## gsisr

> βαλε το λαδι σου που θες εφοσον εχεις ψησει την πατατα σου και την εχεις ετοιμη στο πιατο...μην την ψησεις με το λαδι επανω της


έχει θέμα το λαδι στο φούρνο; γτ νομίζω ότι δε τηγανίζεται..σ ένα γεύμα τις χρησιμοποιώ μόνο στο μεταπροπονητικό

----------


## gym

αναλογα ποσο αυστηρος εισαι μωρε με την διατροφη σου...
κανονικα ναι εχεις θεμα εμ το λαδι γενικα οταν ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια...αλλα κ αν βαλεις λιγο λαδι στον φουρνο δεν χαλασε κ ο κοσμος,δεν θα χαλασεις την προσπαθεια σου με τον ενα κσ λαδιου...αλλα και παλι σου λεω...ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ το ποσο αυστηρος εισαι...

βαλε εκει λιγο...ενα κ γ ριξε κ παπρικα και ριγανη κ καντες σαν τηγανητες εκει στον φουρνο να παθεις πλακα...
στο τσακιρ κεφι ριξε κ κεφαλοτυρι(πως νμου ρθε τωρα αυτο?α ο γιαννης 644 φταιει που ειπε σε ενα θεμα με τα πατατακια με κεφαλοτυρι...χιχιχιχ)

----------


## gsisr

> αναλογα ποσο αυστηρος εισαι μωρε με την διατροφη σου...
> κανονικα ναι εχεις θεμα εμ το λαδι γενικα οταν ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια...αλλα κ αν βαλεις λιγο λαδι στον φουρνο δεν χαλασε κ ο κοσμος,δεν θα χαλασεις την προσπαθεια σου με τον ενα κσ λαδιου...αλλα και παλι σου λεω...ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ το ποσο αυστηρος εισαι...
> 
> βαλε εκει λιγο...ενα κ γ ριξε κ παπρικα και ριγανη κ καντες σαν τηγανητες εκει στον φουρνο να παθεις πλακα...
> στο τσακιρ κεφι ριξε κ κεφαλοτυρι(πως νμου ρθε τωρα αυτο?α ο γιαννης 644 φταιει που ειπε σε ενα θεμα με τα πατατακια με κεφαλοτυρι...χιχιχιχ)


το μάμησες  :Stick Out Tongue: ! ρίξε και καμιά πανσέτα και κάνα μπριζολίδι!μισες δουλειές :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

ε αμα θες βαλε...εγω να χαλασω χατιρι?σιγα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gsisr

> ε αμα θες βαλε...εγω να χαλασω χατιρι?σιγα...


αχ άσε έχω κάνα 2μηνο να κάνω τσιτ ακόμα κι οι πατάτες φούρνου με λίγο λαδάκι τσιτ μ φαίνεται στη γεύση....

----------


## gym

ωραια...φατες να τελειωνουμε τοτε...βαλε κ ριγανη κ αιντε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gsisr

> ωραια...φατες να τελειωνουμε τοτε...βαλε κ ριγανη κ αιντε


ε αφού μ δίνεις την ευχή σ :01. Razz:

----------


## johny_8

2 ερωτησεις 
1)στο βραδινο γιαυρτακι με αμυγδαλα μελι κάνει?
2)μαγιονέζα για λιπαρα?

Τις έχω ρωτησει κ σε προηγουμενες σελιδες αλλα δεν ελαβα απαντηση γιαυτο τις ποσταρω again

----------


## TheWorst

> ε αφού μ δίνεις την ευχή σ


Πως το τρως αυτο ? Αηδια γινεται οταν το κρατας μεσα στο ψυγειο για πολυ ωρα

----------


## TheWorst

> 2 ερωτησεις 
> 1)στο βραδινο γιαυρτακι με αμυγδαλα μελι κάνει?
> 2)μαγιονέζα για λιπαρα?
> 
> Τις έχω ρωτησει κ σε προηγουμενες σελιδες αλλα δεν ελαβα απαντηση γιαυτο τις ποσταρω again


1)Καλυτερα μη βαζεις 
2)Εχει πολα Ε(επσιλον) αν εννοεις αγορασμενη,αν ειναι σπιτικη βαλε οσο θες.

Σπιτικη εννοω με γαλα + αυγα (γινεται υγρη βασικα)

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια πειραματιζομουν με το γνωστο προγραμματακι του φορουμ (http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...9%CE%BD)και εβαλα

βαρος 75
υψος 178
ηλικια 16
πολυ ελαφρια δραστηριοτητα
φυλο αντρας
και μου εβγαλε 2345 θερμιδες

μετα αλλαξα ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ, το εβαλα 100 κιλα,και μου εβγαλε 2774

ειναι δυνατον??

η διαφορα θερμιδων σε εναν ανθρωπο 75 κιλων,με εναν 100 κιλων,να ειναι τοσο μικρη???

τα στοιχεια που εχω δωσει πιο πανω ειναι δικα μου,δηλαδη αμα αυξησω 300 θερμιδες ποσα κιλα μπορω να παρω ???

καποιος να με βοηθησει γιατι εχω μπερδευτει ασχημα

----------


## Goofonly

Κιομως... θα σε ξεμπερδέψω... εσύ έβαλες πολύ ελαφριά δραστηριότητα, αν έβαζες έντονη κτλ θα έβλεπες ότι έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη θερμιδική διαφορά. Όσο εντονότερη η προπόνηση αυτού των 100 κιλών, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά από έναν 75 κιλών με το ίδιο πρόγραμμα. 

Με 300 παραπάνω θερμίδες, πιθανών δεν θα βάλεις κιλά... εκτός αν δεν κάνεις τίποτα από το να κάθεσαι σπίτι, και παροδικά τρως σαβούρες... τότε θα πάρεις πράμα...

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Κιομως... θα σε ξεμπερδέψω... εσύ έβαλες πολύ ελαφριά δραστηριότητα, αν έβαζες έντονη κτλ θα έβλεπες ότι έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη θερμιδική διαφορά. Όσο εντονότερη η προπόνηση αυτού των 100 κιλών, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά από έναν 75 κιλών με το ίδιο πρόγραμμα. 
> 
> Με 300 παραπάνω θερμίδες, πιθανών δεν θα βάλεις κιλά... εκτός αν δεν κάνεις τίποτα από το να κάθεσαι σπίτι, και παροδικά τρως σαβούρες... τότε θα πάρεις πράμα...



ναι φιλε το ξερω οτι αμα εχεις εντονη δραστηριοτητα,εχεις και περισσοτερες θερμιδες.Αλλα ενας ανθρωπος που εκτος απο το γυμναστηριο που παει δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο,τι δραστηριοτητα εχει??

εγω ας πουμε μονο γυμναστηριο πηγαινω,ολη την αλλη μερα ειμαι στα σχολεια,φροντιστηρια και διαβασμα στο σπιτι,οποτε η δραστηριοτητα μου ειναι ελαφρια η μεση.

----------


## gsisr

> Πως το τρως αυτο ? Αηδια γινεται οταν το κρατας μεσα στο ψυγειο για πολυ ωρα


δε μαγειρέυω καθημερινά, ανά 4 μέρες περίπου και τα διατηρώ στο ψυγείο. πάντα όταν θέλω να φάω κτ το ζεσταίνω και γίνεται λες κ τ κανα εκείνη την ώρα

----------


## Goofonly

> ναι φιλε το ξερω οτι αμα εχεις εντονη δραστηριοτητα,εχεις και περισσοτερες θερμιδες.Αλλα ενας ανθρωπος που εκτος απο το γυμναστηριο που παει δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο,τι δραστηριοτητα εχει??
> 
> εγω ας πουμε μονο γυμναστηριο πηγαινω,ολη την αλλη μερα ειμαι στα σχολεια,φροντιστηρια και διαβασμα στο σπιτι,οποτε η δραστηριοτητα μου ειναι ελαφρια η μεση.


μέτρα το σαν μέση φίλε, αν παίξεις καμιά μπαλίτσα ή κάνεις κάτι πιο έντονο, ανέβασε... δεν έχεις κάθε μέρα ίδια δραστηριότητα τις περισσότερες φορές έτσι και αλλιώς...

----------


## tolis93

> ναι φιλε το ξερω οτι αμα εχεις εντονη δραστηριοτητα,εχεις και περισσοτερες θερμιδες.Αλλα ενας ανθρωπος που εκτος απο το γυμναστηριο που παει δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο,τι δραστηριοτητα εχει??
> 
> εγω ας πουμε μονο γυμναστηριο πηγαινω,ολη την αλλη μερα ειμαι στα σχολεια,φροντιστηρια και διαβασμα στο σπιτι,οποτε η δραστηριοτητα μου ειναι ελαφρια η μεση.


κ ομως.κινεισαι κ ας μη το καταλαβαινεις.αν πας με τα ποδια σχολειο φροντηστιριο κτλπ.μεσα στο σχολειο κουνιεσαι σιγουρα. πανω κατω μαζευεται κατι απο εκει. στο μεταξυ περαν της δραστηριοτητας να ξερεις ειναι κ θεμα ηλικιας ειναι θεμα τι κιλα εχεις πανω σ γτ αλλο ενας 100 κιλα με 8% λιπος(γομαρι λεμε) και αλλο με 25% λιπος. :01. Wink:  τωρα το προγραμμα αυτο με τι ποσοστο λιπους μετραει.δεν εχω ιδεα.κ εγω το ψαχνω ακομα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Jart

Αποφασισα να βαλω λιγη extra πρωτεινη στο φαγητο μου. Εχω ακουσει οτι το αβγο (οταν το ρουφας) ειναι αρκετα καλο και με βολευει γιατι δεν εξαρτιουμαι απο την μανα μου να το φτιαξει. Το κανω μονος μου τσακ μαμ. Επισης μπορω να τρωω και μελι.

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιες ωρες ειναι καλο να τρωω και ποσο σε ποσοτητα? Πριν το γυμναστηριο η μετα, το βραδυ κτλ.

Επισης στο αβγο οταν το ρουφας βγαζεις το πορτοκαλι (δεν ξερω πως λεγετε) η το πινεις ολοκληρο?

Και κατι τελευτεο αν σε πιασει πεινα κατα της 11 ηωρα το βραδυ. τι ειναι καλο να φας? 2 τοστακια και 1 ποτηρι γαλα ειναι καλα?

Και να πω οτι ειμαι 15 1,73 και 66 κιλα

----------


## Goofonly

> Αποφασισα να βαλω λιγη extra πρωτεινη στο φαγητο μου. Εχω ακουσει οτι το αβγο (οταν το ρουφας) ειναι αρκετα καλο και με βολευει γιατι δεν εξαρτιουμαι απο την μανα μου να το φτιαξει. Το κανω μονος μου τσακ μαμ. Επισης μπορω να τρωω και μελι.
> 
> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιες ωρες ειναι καλο να τρωω και ποσο σε ποσοτητα? Πριν το γυμναστηριο η μετα, το βραδυ κτλ.
> 
> Επισης στο αβγο οταν το ρουφας βγαζεις το πορτοκαλι (δεν ξερω πως λεγετε) η το πινεις ολοκληρο?
> 
> Και κατι τελευτεο αν σε πιασει πεινα κατα της 11 ηωρα το βραδυ. τι ειναι καλο να φας? 2 τοστακια και 1 ποτηρι γαλα ειναι καλα?
> 
> Και να πω οτι ειμαι 15 1,73 και 66 κιλα


Ανάλογα φίλε και το τι διατροφή ακολουθείς γενικότερα... Που δεν έχεις αρκετή πρωτείνη,θερμίδες κτλ. 

Το αυγό δεν είναι καλό να το πίνεις ωμό, μην βλέπεις τον Rambo στα έργα... έχει μικρόβια μέσα... και κίνδυνο να πάθεις σαλμονέλα. Βάλτα σε ένα αντικολλητικό τηγάνι να ψηθούν και φάτα... ή βράστα. Έτσι ότι κακό υπάρχει θα εξαφανιστεί. Το πορτοκαλί λέγεται " κρόκος ", περιέχει και πρωτείνη και λιπαρά, σε αντίθεση με το ασπράδι που έχει μόνο πρωτείνη. Μετά τη προπόνηση, το πρωί και το βράδυ είναι καλές ώρες να φας ασπράδι αυγού υποθέτω. Ένα ασπράδι έχει 3-3.5γρ πρωτείνης... Αν δεν τρως τίποτα άλλο π.χ μετά τη προπόνηση, φάε 8-10 ασπράδια και 1 μπανάνα. 

Το βράδυ ένα καλό γεύμα είναι 2 γιαούρτια 2% και μία χούφτα καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα. Τα τοστ μακρυά το βράδυ, υδατάνθρακες...

----------


## ka2sel

> Αποφασισα να βαλω λιγη extra πρωτεινη στο φαγητο μου. Εχω ακουσει οτι το αβγο (οταν το ρουφας) ειναι αρκετα καλο και με βολευει γιατι δεν εξαρτιουμαι απο την μανα μου να το φτιαξει. Το κανω μονος μου τσακ μαμ. Επισης μπορω να τρωω και μελι.
> 
> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιες ωρες ειναι καλο να τρωω και ποσο σε ποσοτητα? Πριν το γυμναστηριο η μετα, το βραδυ κτλ.
> 
> Επισης στο αβγο οταν το ρουφας βγαζεις το πορτοκαλι (δεν ξερω πως λεγετε) η το πινεις ολοκληρο?
> 
> Και κατι τελευτεο αν σε πιασει πεινα κατα της 11 ηωρα το βραδυ. τι ειναι καλο να φας? 2 τοστακια και 1 ποτηρι γαλα ειναι καλα?
> 
> Και να πω οτι ειμαι 15 1,73 και 66 κιλα


καλο θα ηταν μια μερα σου να περιειχε πρωινο δεκατιανο μεσημεριανο απογευματινο γευμα μετα το γυμναστηριο και μετα απο 2-3 ωριτσες κατι λαιτ...δεν ξερω το καθημερινο σου προγραμμα για να σου πω για να ορισω ωρες...να εχουν 2-3 ωρες διαφορα τα γευματα σου...
το 'πορτοκαλι' που λες λεγεται κροκος...δε το ρουφας αυτο....προσωπικα ποτε δεν εχω ρουφηξει ασπραδι αυγου ωμο...
αν εχεις κανει τα γευματα σου σωστα πιστευω πως δεν θα πεινασεις τετοια ωρα..γιατι πριν λιγο θα εχεις φαει κατι λαητ οπως ενα γιαουρτακι με λιγους ξηρους καρπους...2 τοστακια με ενα ποτηρι γαλα πριν κοιμηθεις δεν νομιζω φιλε

----------


## Goofonly

> καλο θα ηταν μια μερα σου να περιειχε πρωινο δεκατιανο μεσημεριανο απογευματινο γευμα μετα το γυμναστηριο και μετα απο 2-3 ωριτσες κατι λαιτ...δεν ξερω το καθημερινο σου προγραμμα για να σου πω για να ορισω ωρες...να εχουν 2-3 ωρες διαφορα τα γευματα σου...
> το 'πορτοκαλι' που λες λεγεται κροκος...δε το ρουφας αυτο....προσωπικα ποτε δεν εχω ρουφηξει ασπραδι αυγου ωμο...
> αν εχεις κανει τα γευματα σου σωστα πιστευω πως δεν θα πεινασεις τετοια ωρα..γιατι πριν λιγο θα εχεις φαει κατι λαητ οπως ενα γιαουρτακι με λιγους ξηρους καρπους...2 τοστακια με ενα ποτηρι γαλα πριν κοιμηθεις δεν νομιζω φιλε


Πανάθεμά με αν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## tolis93

> Ανάλογα φίλε και το τι διατροφή ακολουθείς γενικότερα... Που δεν έχεις αρκετή πρωτείνη,θερμίδες κτλ. 
> 
> Το αυγό δεν είναι καλό να το πίνεις ωμό, μην βλέπεις τον Rambo στα έργα... έχει μικρόβια μέσα... και κίνδυνο να πάθεις σαλμονέλα. Βάλτα σε ένα αντικολλητικό τηγάνι να ψηθούν και φάτα... ή βράστα. Έτσι ότι κακό υπάρχει θα εξαφανιστεί. Το πορτοκαλί λέγεται " κρόκος ", περιέχει και πρωτείνη και λιπαρά, σε αντίθεση με το ασπράδι που έχει μόνο πρωτείνη. Μετά τη προπόνηση, το πρωί και το βράδυ είναι καλές ώρες να φας ασπράδι αυγού υποθέτω. Ένα ασπράδι έχει 3-3.5γρ πρωτείνης... Αν δεν τρως τίποτα άλλο π.χ μετά τη προπόνηση, φάε 8-10 ασπράδια και 1 μπανάνα. 
> 
> Το βράδυ ένα καλό γεύμα είναι 2 γιαούρτια 2% και μία χούφτα καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα. Τα τοστ μακρυά το βράδυ, υδατάνθρακες...


 Μετά τη προπονα μόνο μια μπανάνα για καρμπς?  Δε θέλει τουλάχιστον το μισό μας βάρος σε γρ??

----------


## ka2sel

> Πανάθεμά με αν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό.


δεν το ειχα δει ρε αδερφε πως ειχες απαντησει.. :01. Smile:

----------


## Goofonly

> Μετά τη προπονα μόνο μια μπανάνα για καρμπς?  Δε θέλει τουλάχιστον το μισό μας βάρος σε γρ??


Όχι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο στανταρ... Μερικοί βάζουν τα carbs όλα στο ποστ, άλλοι γύρω απ'τη προπόνηση, άλλοι όλη τη μέρα - λίγους στο ποστ και ακόμα λίγους στο γεύμα μετά το ποστ, άλλοι δεν βάζουνε καν carbs στο ποστ γιατί θεωρούν ότι αν έχεις αρκετούς carbs στη μέρα δεν χρειάζονται... Όλα σχετικά είναι. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι αν έχεις μία διατροφή με καλά macros και πολλά γεύματα, λίγα carbs μετά το ποστ και ακόμα λίγα μετά στο επόμενο γεύμα ( π.χ εγώ τρώω για ποστ 1.5 σκοοπ + 1 μπανάνα με 1 κ.γ μέλι και 1 μικρό μήλο πράσινο και μετά 75γρ ολικής μακαρόνια με μπιφτέκια ή κοτόπουλο )  θα κάνουν τη δουλειά. Εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι εκτός του ποστ, ένα από τα σημαντικότερα είναι και το pre-workout, εκεί χώνω τα πιο πολλά carbs μου, πάω μέσα μετά μαμιόντας... 

Άλλωστε το παλικάρι βλέπεις δεν το πολυψάχνει, φαίνεται. Και είναι και 66 κιλά...

----------


## Jart

Η διατροφη μου ειναι αναλογα με τις ορεξης μου αλλα παντα υγειηνα.
Πρωινα (ενα τοστακι)
Μερικεσ φορες υπαρχει ενα ενδιαμεσο με το μεσημεριανο αν πεινασω
Μεσημεριανο(οτι κανει η μαμα και μπολικη σαλατα
μετα ως που να παω γυμναστηριο τρωω μια μπανανα κατι τετοιο (οχι βαρη)
μετα το γυμναστηριο τρωω οτι εχει μεινει απο το μεσημεριανο η φτιαχνω τοστ + 3-4 αβγα που μου ειπατε βραστα μαλλον 
Και κατα το βραδακι corn flakes με γαλα η γιαουρτι με μελι.
Δεν με ενδιαφερει πλεον να βαλω αλλα κιλα γιατι εχει καλο καλουπι το σωμα μου. Τωρα απλος γραμμωση. 

Τι λετε?

----------


## ka2sel

> Όχι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο στανταρ... Μερικοί βάζουν τα carbs όλα στο ποστ, άλλοι γύρω απ'τη προπόνηση, άλλοι όλη τη μέρα - λίγους στο ποστ και ακόμα λίγους στο γεύμα μετά το ποστ, άλλοι δεν βάζουνε καν carbs στο ποστ γιατί θεωρούν ότι αν έχεις αρκετούς carbs στη μέρα δεν χρειάζονται... Όλα σχετικά είναι. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι αν έχεις μία διατροφή με καλά macros και πολλά γεύματα, λίγα carbs μετά το ποστ και ακόμα λίγα μετά στο επόμενο γεύμα ( π.χ εγώ τρώω για ποστ 1.5 σκοοπ + 1 μπανάνα με 1 κ.γ μέλι και 1 μικρό μήλο πράσινο και μετά 75γρ ολικής μακαρόνια με μπιφτέκια ή κοτόπουλο )  θα κάνουν τη δουλειά. Εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι εκτός του ποστ, ένα από τα σημαντικότερα είναι και το pre-workout, εκεί χώνω τα πιο πολλά carbs μου, πάω μέσα μετά μαμιόντας... 
> 
> Άλλωστε το παλικάρι βλέπεις δεν το πολυψάχνει, φαίνεται. Και είναι και 66 κιλά...


PRE-WORKOUT  τι βαζεις δηλαδη?

----------


## Goofonly

> Η διατροφη μου ειναι αναλογα με τις ορεξης μου αλλα παντα υγειηνα.
> Πρωινα (ενα τοστακι)
> Μερικεσ φορες υπαρχει ενα ενδιαμεσο με το μεσημεριανο αν πεινασω
> Μεσημεριανο(οτι κανει η μαμα και μπολικη σαλατα
> μετα ως που να παω γυμναστηριο τρωω μια μπανανα κατι τετοιο (οχι βαρη)
> μετα το γυμναστηριο τρωω οτι εχει μεινει απο το μεσημεριανο η φτιαχνω τοστ + 3-4 αβγα που μου ειπατε βραστα μαλλον 
> Και κατα το βραδακι corn flakes με γαλα η γιαουρτι με μελι.
> 
> 
> Τι λετε?


Ναι κοίτα... Ελπίζω να μην με προλάβει ο Τόλης γιατί θα σου γράψει 5 σελίδες με συνταγές και θα ψάχνεσαι  :01. Mr. Green:  

Πολύ λάθος η διατροφή, ιδιαίτερα αφού κάνεις προπονήσεις. Πέρνα μια βόλτα από την καρτέλα Διατροφή να πάρεις μια ιδέα. 

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:  Στο 1ο γεύμα δεν έχεις ούτε υδατάνθρακες αρκετούς, και μηδαμινή πρωτείνη. Το 2ο παίζει και δεν παίζει. Το 3ο έχει διαφορά αν είναι κότα με ρύζι ή σπανακόρυζο ή γεμιστά ή φασολάκια... Το 4ο πάλι παίζει... Στο 5ο το τοστ είναι ότι χειρότερο αν έχει κασέρια μέσα, δεν θες λίπος εκείνη την ώρα, θες μόνο πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα... Με το λίπος αργείς να απορροφήσεις την πρωτείνη, την οποία έχεις ανάγκη άμεσα εκείνη την ώρα μετά το gym. Το 5ο πάλι παίζει... τα corn flakes έχουν υδατάνθρακες... το γιαούρτι πρωτείνη... το μέλι υδατάνθρακες με μεγάλο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη ( δεν το θες αυτό για βράδυ ). 

Γνώμη μου... διάβασε άρθρα και φτιάξε μια άλλη διατροφή, έτσι δεν πας πουθενά.

----------


## ka2sel

> Η διατροφη μου ειναι αναλογα με τις ορεξης μου αλλα παντα υγειηνα.
> Πρωινα (ενα τοστακι)
> Μερικεσ φορες υπαρχει ενα ενδιαμεσο με το μεσημεριανο αν πεινασω
> Μεσημεριανο(οτι κανει η μαμα και μπολικη σαλατα
> μετα ως που να παω γυμναστηριο τρωω μια μπανανα κατι τετοιο (οχι βαρη)
> μετα το γυμναστηριο τρωω οτι εχει μεινει απο το μεσημεριανο η φτιαχνω τοστ + 3-4 αβγα που μου ειπατε βραστα μαλλον 
> Και κατα το βραδακι corn flakes με γαλα η γιαουρτι με μελι.
> 
> 
> Τι λετε?


φτωχο ειναι το πρωινο σου, εμπλουτισε το!
καλα θα ηταν να ετρωγες κατι..
και παλι μικρο το γευμα σου
καλυτερα 1-2 γιαουρτακια με λιγους ξηρους καρπους...μελι απαγορευμενο...παλιοτερα ετρωγα και εγω καμια κουταλια μελι επειδη ηθελα και μου αρεσε αλλα διαβαζοντας καταλαβα τι εκανα..και τα γουστα αλλαζουν
τελος διαβασε περι διατροφης στο φορουμ και θα παρεις ιδεες...

----------


## Goofonly

> δεν το ειχα δει ρε αδερφε πως ειχες απαντησει..





> PRE-WORKOUT  τι βαζεις δηλαδη?


Τα είδα αφού απάντησα στο παιδί αδερφέ  :08. Toast:  

Λοιπόν... εγώ τρώω πολύ πράμα πριν την προπόνηση οπότε δεν μένω στα " φάε μία μπανάνα 1 ώρα πριν ". Τρώω κανένα 2-2.5ωρο πριν για να χωνέψω ( αν και πολλές φορές, έχω φάει μέχρι σκασμού και πάω μέσα σε 20λεπτα προπόνηση επειδή τυχαίνει να ακυρώνεται κάποιο μάθημα στη σχολή μου, δεν το συνιστώ ) και το γεύμα είναι:  3/4 σκοοπ whey + μία κρέμα homemade με βρώμη, 1 μπανάνα, 1 μήλο, μέλι, καρύδια, σταφίδες, ασπράδια αυγού και κανέλα χτυπημένα σε blender + 1 γιαούρτι με ακτινίδιο κομμένο εμενσέ ( σε φετούλες ) και φράουλες ψιλοκομμένες ( έχω μέσο και τα φρούτα τα έχω φρέσκα ). Γενικά είμαι του " γλυκού " οπότε τα γεύματά μου τα κάνω γευστικά.  Αυτά είναι τα φρούτα τα οποία τρώω μέσα στη μέρα + αυτά στο ποστ workout. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες δουλεύω με σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού.

----------


## Jart

Ξαναλεω πως δεν θελω να βαλω αλλα κιλα. Το πολυ κανα δυο.
Αν διαβασω αρθα για διατροφη θα χαθω. ;ρ ξαναγραφω λιγο τι να τρωω και τις ωρες.
1)Στο πρωινο να προσθεσω κανενα βραστο αβγο, μπανανα γενικως πρωτεινη? 8:00 πριν το σχολειο
2)δεκατιανο κανενα τοστ 10:00-11:00 
3)μεσημεριανο ειπαμε. 2:00-3:00
4)Πριν την προπονηση τι να τρωω δλδ? κατα τις 5:00
5)Μετα την προπονηση φαη που απομεινε + κανενα φρουτο (9:00)
6)Βραδινο γιαουρτι ναι. αλλα χωρις ξαρους καρπους γιατι εχω αλλεργία. 

Μελι γιατι να μην τρωω?
Πειτε μου τι τροφες θα ηταν καλο να προσθεσω  :01. Smile: )

----------


## ka2sel

> Τα είδα αφού απάντησα στο παιδί αδερφέ  
> 
> Λοιπόν... εγώ τρώω πολύ πράμα πριν την προπόνηση οπότε δεν μένω στα " φάε μία μπανάνα 1 ώρα πριν ". Τρώω κανένα 2-2.5ωρο πριν για να χωνέψω ( αν και πολλές φορές, έχω φάει μέχρι σκασμού και πάω μέσα σε 20λεπτα προπόνηση επειδή τυχαίνει να ακυρώνεται κάποιο μάθημα στη σχολή μου, δεν το συνιστώ ) και το γεύμα είναι:  3/4 σκοοπ whey + μία κρέμα homemade με βρώμη, 1 μπανάνα, 1 μήλο, μέλι, καρύδια, σταφίδες, ασπράδια αυγού και κανέλα χτυπημένα σε blender + 1 γιαούρτι με ακτινίδιο κομμένο εμενσέ ( σε φετούλες ) και φράουλες ψιλοκομμένες ( έχω μέσο και τα φρούτα τα έχω φρέσκα ). Γενικά είμαι του " γλυκού " οπότε τα γεύματά μου τα κάνω γευστικά.  Αυτά είναι τα φρούτα τα οποία τρώω μέσα στη μέρα + αυτά στο ποστ workout. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες δουλεύω με σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες χαμηλού γλυκαιμικού.


δυναμιτη σε κοβω...εγω 2 ωρες πριν τρωω μια σαλατιερα με φρουτα και ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης και νιωθω γεματος...

----------


## Goofonly

> Ξαναλεω πως δεν θελω να βαλω αλλα κιλα. Το πολυ κανα δυο.
> Αν διαβασω αρθα για διατροφη θα χαθω. ;ρ ξαναγραφω λιγο τι να τρωω και τις ωρες.
> 1)Στο πρωινο να προσθεσω κανενα βραστο αβγο, μπανανα γενικως πρωτεινη? 8:00 πριν το σχολειο
> 2)δεκατιανο κανενα τοστ 10:00-11:00 
> 3)μεσημεριανο ειπαμε. 2:00-3:00
> 4)Πριν την προπονηση τι να τρωω δλδ? κατα τις 5:00
> 5)Μετα την προπονηση φαη που απομεινε + κανενα φρουτο (9:00)
> 6)Βραδινο γιαουρτι ναι. αλλα χωρις ξαρους καρπους γιατι εχω αλλεργία. 
> 
> ...


1) βρώμη+γάλα 500μλ+αυγά βραστά ( 1 ολόκληρο 2 ασπράδια ) + μπανάνα 
2) τοστ με κοτόπουλο και μαρούλι ντομάτα 
3) φρόντισε να έχεις πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα και σαλατικό... π.χ κότα, ρύζι + μπρόκολο μαζί με καμιά κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο
4) κανένα γιαούρτι ή το υπόλοιπο γάλα και κανένα φρούτο 
5) μετά τη προπόνηση όχι ότι και ότι... είναι το σημαντικότερο γεύμα της ημέρας... πρωτείνη + υδατάνθρακα, τίποτα που ναχει λίπος... δηλαδή ασπράδια πολλά ή κότα + φρούτα + μακαρόνι,ρύζι ή πατάτα π.χ 
6) βάζε 2% γιαούρτια και σαλάτα ΜΕ ελαιόλαδο 

τις ποσότητες εσύ τις κανονίζεις...

----------


## Jart

> 1) βρώμη+γάλα 500μλ+αυγά βραστά ( 1 ολόκληρο 2 ασπράδια ) + μπανάνα 
> 2) τοστ με κοτόπουλο και μαρούλι ντομάτα 
> 3) φρόντισε να έχεις πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα και σαλατικό... π.χ κότα, ρύζι + μπρόκολο μαζί με καμιά κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο
> 4) κανένα γιαούρτι ή το υπόλοιπο γάλα και κανένα φρούτο 
> 5) μετά τη προπόνηση όχι ότι και ότι... είναι το σημαντικότερο γεύμα της ημέρας... πρωτείνη + υδατάνθρακα, τίποτα που ναχει λίπος... δηλαδή ασπράδια πολλά ή κότα + φρούτα + μακαρόνι,ρύζι ή πατάτα π.χ 
> 6) βάζε 2% γιαούρτια και σαλάτα ΜΕ ελαιόλαδο 
> 
> τις ποσότητες εσύ τις κανονίζεις...


Θα προσπαθησω να το ακολουθησω. Ευχαριστω πολυ. Καληνυχτες  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

σωστος ο γκουφ. εγω θα σ προτεινω το εξης για μετα τη προπονηση παντως π ειναι απλο γρηγορο κ τα σπαει. γιαουρτι η γαλα 0%. 2-3 μπανανες και παγο.αν εχεις πρωτεινη τη ριχνεις κ αυτη μεσα εννοειται(ποσοτητες εσυ κανονιζεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου) και τα χτυπας. αυτο ειτε το τρως σαν κρεμα ειτε το πινεις σαν smoothie.ειναι οτι πιο γρηγορο γευστικο κ τουμπανο(σε φουσκωνει) εχω δοκιμασει.κ οχι μονο σε φουσκωνει.σε κραταει κιολας

----------


## Goofonly

> σωστος ο γκουφ. εγω θα σ προτεινω το εξης για μετα τη προπονηση παντως π ειναι απλο γρηγορο κ τα σπαει. γιαουρτι η γαλα 0%. 2-3 μπανανες και παγο.αν εχεις πρωτεινη τη ριχνεις κ αυτη μεσα εννοειται(ποσοτητες εσυ κανονιζεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου) και τα χτυπας. αυτο ειτε το τρως σαν κρεμα ειτε το πινεις σαν smoothie.ειναι οτι πιο γρηγορο γευστικο κ τουμπανο(σε φουσκωνει) εχω δοκιμασει.κ οχι μονο σε φουσκωνει.σε κραταει κιολας


χώσε και μέσα σε αυτό 4-5 ασπράδια και είσαι comple  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> χώσε και μέσα σε αυτό 4-5 ασπράδια και είσαι comple


ναι λαθος μ εδω ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι τα τρωω μετα αυτα. στο μουλτι κ γινονται και πολυ γαμω

----------


## Jart

Μετα το γυμναστηριο να τρωω 1-2 ασπραδια-φαΐ απο το μεσημερι οτι εχει μεινει + φρουτο

Αν δεν εχει μεινει φαΐ φτιαχνω τοστ η corn flakes
Τι αλλο προτεινετε για μετα-προπονηση?

----------


## tolis93

> Μετα το γυμναστηριο να τρωω 1-2 ασπραδια-φαΐ απο το μεσημερι οτι εχει μεινει + φρουτο
> 
> Αν δεν εχει μεινει φαΐ φτιαχνω τοστ η corn flakes
> Τι αλλο προτεινετε για μετα-προπονηση?


τωρα η μας δουλευεις η δε διαβασες τι γραψαμε παραπανω εγω κ ο γκουφ....ειδικα ο γκουφ

----------


## Ηλαπ

Ρε παιδια τωρα που χειμωνιασε τις μπανανες με ποιο φρουτο μπορπυμε να τις αντηκατααστησουμε;;;;

----------


## Devil

> Ρε παιδια τωρα που χειμωνιασε τις μπανανες με ποιο φρουτο μπορπυμε να τις αντηκατααστησουμε;;;;


μηλα?...

----------


## tolis93

> μηλα?...


πανω σε αυτο. η μπανανα οκ προτειμαται μεταπροπονητικα. με το μηλο τι παιζει? νομιζω το ξυνομηλο ειναι τοσο καλο οσο κ η μπανανα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> πανω σε αυτο. η μπανανα οκ προτειμαται μεταπροπονητικα. με το μηλο τι παιζει? νομιζω το ξυνομηλο ειναι τοσο καλο οσο κ η μπανανα...


τι καλο εχει η μπανανα για να ειναι στανταρ μεταπροπονητικο?

φρουτο το ενα φρουτο και το αλλο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> τι καλο εχει η μπανανα για να ειναι στανταρ μεταπροπονητικο?
> 
> φρουτο το ενα φρουτο και το αλλο...


λογω μεγαλης περιεκτικοτητας σε καλιο κ υψιλου γλυκαιμικοθ(οταν μιλαμε για οριμη). ετσι διαβασα δλδ σε ενα αρθρο. γενικα τι προτυνεις για μεταπροπονητικο υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Devil

> λογω μεγαλης περιεκτικοτητας σε καλιο κ υψιλου γλυκαιμικοθ(οταν μιλαμε για οριμη). ετσι διαβασα δλδ σε ενα αρθρο. γενικα τι προτυνεις για μεταπροπονητικο υδατανθρακα?


εγω θα ελεγα οτι βρεις μπροστα σου... εφοσον δεν σε ενδιαφερει κατι πιο ''τεχνικο'' του στυλ wms/vitargo αμιξεα/hydro και διαφορες τετοιες ιστοριες... και απλα πας για ενα υδατανθρακα να συνοδευει την πρωτεινη.... βαλε οτι σου αρεσει καλητερα... :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω θα ελεγα οτι βρεις μπροστα σου... εφοσον δεν σε ενδιαφερει κατι πιο ''τεχνικο'' του στυλ wms/vitargo αμιξεα/hydro και διαφορες τετοιες ιστοριες... και απλα πας για ενα υδατανθρακα να συνοδευει την πρωτεινη.... βαλε οτι σου αρεσει καλητερα...


δν εχει σημασια υψιλου η χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου κτλπ?απλου συνθετου? anyway thnx. για να πω την αληθεια τις μισες μερες παιζει συνθετος τις αλλες μισες παιζει απλος.αυριο μετα τη προπονα δλδ ψωμακι μπριος με μελι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

εχω φτασει να βαλω 7 κιλα περιπου απο σεπτεβρη μεχρι τωρα.στα πρωτα 4 ημουν οκ,τωρα αρχισαν να ζοριζουν τα παντελονια :01. Mr. Green: 
θελω να βαλω αλλα 2,το θεμα ειναι επειδη εχω μπουχτισει στον υδατανθρακα,πως να προχωρησω(δηλαδη καμια τεχνικη τυπου carb cycling ktl) για να μην βαλω τοσο λιπος πανω μου..
σκεφτομαι τις μερες που εχω προπονηση να εχω ανεβασμενο τον υδατανθρακα,και τις αλλες μερες να αυξησω τα λιπαρα(αμυγδαλα και ελαιολαδο) λετε να δουλεψει?η θα γινω μπαουλο :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> εχω φτασει να βαλω 7 κιλα περιπου απο σεπτεβρη μεχρι τωρα.στα πρωτα 4 ημουν οκ,τωρα αρχισαν να ζοριζουν τα παντελονια
> θελω να βαλω αλλα 2,το θεμα ειναι επειδη εχω μπουχτισει στον υδατανθρακα,πως να προχωρησω(δηλαδη καμια τεχνικη τυπου carb cycling ktl) για να μην βαλω τοσο λιπος πανω μου..
> σκεφτομαι τις μερες που εχω προπονηση να εχω ανεβασμενο τον υδατανθρακα,και τις αλλες μερες να αυξησω τα λιπαρα(αμυγδαλα και ελαιολαδο) λετε να δουλεψει?η θα γινω μπαουλο


η κανε αυτο π λες. βασικα δε χρειαζεται να αυξησεις λιπαρα τις οφ μερες.απλα κρατα χαμηλα υδατανθρακα. η παιξε με λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα παραπανω λιπαρα. η κανε 2-3 βδομαδες ενα καθαρισμα τυπου διατροφη ισοθερμιδικη με πρωτεινη λιπαρα κ μετριο υδατανθρακα. αυτα δουλευουν στανταρ. η απλα μειωσε υδατανθρακα γενικοτερα κ βαλε πιο αργα τα 2 κιλα.οσο πιο αργα τοσο το καλυτερο.ειναι στανταρ πιο καθαρα

----------


## Goofonly

> δν εχει σημασια υψιλου η χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου κτλπ?απλου συνθετου? anyway thnx. για να πω την αληθεια τις μισες μερες παιζει συνθετος τις αλλες μισες παιζει απλος.αυριο μετα τη προπονα δλδ ψωμακι μπριος με μελι


όλα αυτά! συνδιασμός σύνθετου και απλού... οι περισσότεροι ( aka λεφτάδες nowdays :01. Mr. Green:  ) κάνουν άλλωστε συνδιασμούς waxy/vit, δήλαδη και απλού και σύνθετου... 

και σύνθετος μόνο μια χαρά είναι, απλά είναι καλό να υπάρχει κυρίως απλώς στο ποστ και στο επόμενο γεύμα σύνθετοι. Οπότε κάνεις ότι σε βολεύει και σου δουλεύει... είτε απλό+σύνθετο ---> γεύμα σύνθετο  είτε  απλό ----> γεύμα σύνθετο κτλ. 




> εχω φτασει να βαλω 7 κιλα περιπου απο σεπτεβρη μεχρι τωρα.στα πρωτα 4 ημουν οκ,τωρα αρχισαν να ζοριζουν τα παντελονια
> θελω να βαλω αλλα 2,το θεμα ειναι επειδη εχω μπουχτισει στον υδατανθρακα,πως να προχωρησω(δηλαδη καμια τεχνικη τυπου carb cycling ktl) για να μην βαλω τοσο λιπος πανω μου..
> σκεφτομαι τις μερες που εχω προπονηση να εχω ανεβασμενο τον υδατανθρακα,και τις αλλες μερες να αυξησω τα λιπαρα(αμυγδαλα και ελαιολαδο) λετε να δουλεψει?η θα γινω μπαουλο


+20% carbs στις προπονήσεις και -20% carbs στα off days ... μπορείς να βάλεις και λίγο αερόβιο μετά τις προπονήσεις αν βάζεις πολύ πράμα... 
προπονήσεις 40c/40p/20f και off days 20c/40p/40f 

Αν αυξήσεις λιπαρά και φτάσεις ίδιες θερμίδες... τι σημασία έχει? 3.000 θερμίδες από λιπαρά και 3.000 από υδατάνθρακα... πάλι 3.000 θερμίδες είναι στο τέλος... απλά κάποιοι οργανισμοί δέχονται πιο καλά τα λιπαρά και κάποιοι άλλοι τον υδατάνθρακα

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω βαζω δεξτροζη  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> όλα αυτά! συνδιασμός σύνθετου και απλού... οι περισσότεροι ( aka λεφτάδες nowdays ) κάνουν άλλωστε συνδιασμούς waxy/vit, δήλαδη και απλού και σύνθετου... 
> 
> και σύνθετος μόνο μια χαρά είναι, απλά είναι καλό να υπάρχει κυρίως απλώς στο ποστ και στο επόμενο γεύμα σύνθετοι. Οπότε κάνεις ότι σε βολεύει και σου δουλεύει... είτε απλό+σύνθετο ---> γεύμα σύνθετο  είτε  απλό ----> γεύμα σύνθετο κτλ.


βασικα παιζω μονο με μαζεμενο στο ποστ δλδ με τη μια τελειωνω κ χωνω εκει 60-70 γρ υδατανθρακα.μετα απο σαλατικα κ τετοια. τωρα παιζει μια απλος μια συνθετος.δν εχω στανταρ. να σ πω τωρα σε φουσκωμα εσυ πως παιζεις απο πρωτεινη υδατανθρακα κ λιπαρα?

----------


## Goofonly

> βασικα παιζω μονο με μαζεμενο στο ποστ δλδ με τη μια τελειωνω κ χωνω εκει 60-70 γρ υδατανθρακα.μετα απο σαλατικα κ τετοια. τωρα παιζει μια απλος μια συνθετος.δν εχω στανταρ. να σ πω τωρα σε φουσκωμα εσυ πως παιζεις απο πρωτεινη υδατανθρακα κ λιπαρα?


Δευτέρα-Παρασκευή προπονήσεις με +20% θερμίδες και αναλογία 30υ/40π/30λ - Cheat day η παρασκευή, refeed σε υδατάνθρακα με κανένα 300αρι επιπλέον... 
Σάββατο-Κυριακή αερόβια πρωινά με -20% θερμίδες και αναλογία 15υ/40π/45λ  

Γενικότερα εγώ αντιδράω καλύτερα στα λιπαρά απότι φαίνεται, δεν είμαι τόσο του υδατάνθρακα λόγο των λιποαποθηκών μου... κρατάνε πολύ πράμα οι άτιμες... Ισοθερμιδική στα 2700 και 3.200 με +20%, 2200 με -20%.

----------


## Giannistzn

Εαν δεν κανω λαθος, καποια στιγμη ειχε αναφερει εδω ο aepiskeptis οτι το σησαμελαιο θελει προσοχη (στην ποσοτητα καταναλωσης εαν θυμαμαι καλα).

Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και δεν βρηκα κατι το "κακο". Υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξουμε τελικα? Γιατι χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα ταχινι αντι για ξηροκαρπια για να παιρνω λιπαρα.

----------


## tolis93

> Εαν δεν κανω λαθος, καποια στιγμη ειχε αναφερει εδω ο aepiskeptis οτι το σησαμελαιο θελει προσοχη (στην ποσοτητα καταναλωσης εαν θυμαμαι καλα).
> 
> Εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και δεν βρηκα κατι το "κακο". Υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να προσεξουμε τελικα? Γιατι χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα ταχινι αντι για ξηροκαρπια για να παιρνω λιπαρα.


δεν εχει καποια ασχημα συστατικα π δειχνουν οτι παχαινουν. δλδ λιπαρα παιρνεις απο αυτη τη πηγη λιπαρα κ απο μια αλλη.ειναι σα να σ λεω πρωτεινη απο γαλα πρωτεινη απο πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος. δλδ κ απο το ταχινι μονο ακορεστα παιρνεις αν θυμαμαι καλα και απο αλλη πηγη παλι το ιδιο. καλο ειναι κ το αβοκαντο αν σε ενδιαφερει

----------


## tolis93

> Δευτέρα-Παρασκευή προπονήσεις με +20% θερμίδες και αναλογία 30υ/40π/30λ - Cheat day η παρασκευή, refeed σε υδατάνθρακα με κανένα 300αρι επιπλέον... 
> Σάββατο-Κυριακή αερόβια πρωινά με -20% θερμίδες και αναλογία 15υ/40π/45λ  
> 
> Γενικότερα εγώ αντιδράω καλύτερα στα λιπαρά απότι φαίνεται, δεν είμαι τόσο του υδατάνθρακα λόγο των λιποαποθηκών μου... κρατάνε πολύ πράμα οι άτιμες... Ισοθερμιδική στα 2700 και 3.200 με +20%, 2200 με -20%.


επειδη αν θυμασαι βασικα. εχουμε το ιδιο θεμα με τις λιποαποθηκες. θα το δοκιμασω κ το δικο σ απο βδομαδα. απλα παιζω στις 2700 αυτο το καιρο. κ μενω εκει κ βλεπω αποτελεσματα οποτε θα κανω αυτη την αλλαγιτσα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν το ειχε πει απο αποψη του αν θα σε παχυνει. Δεν ειχε πει κατι ξεκαθαρα τεσπα..

----------


## Irriversible

Τις μερες που κανετε αεροβια καταναλωνετε τις work day θερμιδες ή τις rest day?

----------


## Goofonly

> Τις μερες που κανετε αεροβια καταναλωνετε τις work day θερμιδες ή τις rest day?


off days ( rest days δηλαδή )

----------


## procop

> η κανε αυτο π λες. βασικα δε χρειαζεται να αυξησεις λιπαρα τις οφ μερες.απλα κρατα χαμηλα υδατανθρακα. η παιξε με λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα παραπανω λιπαρα. η κανε 2-3 βδομαδες ενα καθαρισμα τυπου διατροφη ισοθερμιδικη με πρωτεινη λιπαρα κ μετριο υδατανθρακα. αυτα δουλευουν στανταρ. η απλα μειωσε υδατανθρακα γενικοτερα κ βαλε πιο αργα τα 2 κιλα.οσο πιο αργα τοσο το καλυτερο.ειναι στανταρ πιο καθαρα


ναι καταλαβα..βασικα ελεγα να αυξηω λιγο τις καυσεις μου,δηλαδη να βαλω και λιγο αεροβιο στις μερες που δεν εχω ποδια στο τελος,γρηγορο περπατημα κανα εικοσαλεπτο(δεν κανω καθολου αεροβια)..
εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν κοβω υδατανθρακα χανω αποτομα κιλα..
θα δοκιμασω για αρχη να βαλω λιγο αεροβιο,και να μειωσω ελαφρως υδατανθρακα,δηλαδη κατα 50 γρ..και να παιξω με λιπαρα..

----------


## tolis93

> Τις μερες που κανετε αεροβια καταναλωνετε τις work day θερμιδες ή τις rest day?


μια μερα εχω οφ απο βαρη κ αυτη ενω κανω αεροβια και τοτε( κανω παντα μετα τα βαρη 30 λεπτα) καταναλωνω τις μερες οφ. οχι οτι διαφερουν πολυ. 70 γρ υδατανθρακα κατω εχω κ ενα 30αρι γρ πρωτεινη κατω( 220 πρωτεινη τις μερες προπονηση 190 τις οφ)

----------


## AntwnhsSs

πηρα πρωτη φορα γλυκοπατατα να δοκιμασω, πως τις μαγηρευεται? 
σκεφτομουνα στο φουρνο μαζι με την φλουδα τους  :01. Smile:

----------


## Goofonly

> πηρα πρωτη φορα γλυκοπατατα να δοκιμασω, πως τις μαγηρευεται? 
> σκεφτομουνα στο φουρνο μαζι με την φλουδα τους


όπως τη κανονική πατάτα  :01. Mr. Green: 

υπάρχει και θέμα που λέμε τρόπους μαγειρέματος κάπου αν ψάξεις

----------


## exkaliber

:01. Unsure: 
ψαρωσα λεμε



αν σε ενδιαφερει η γευση μαγειρεχτην οπως εγω

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BF%CF%81%CE%B1.

----------


## procop

> όλα αυτά! συνδιασμός σύνθετου και απλού... οι περισσότεροι ( aka λεφτάδες nowdays ) κάνουν άλλωστε συνδιασμούς waxy/vit, δήλαδη και απλού και σύνθετου... 
> 
> και σύνθετος μόνο μια χαρά είναι, απλά είναι καλό να υπάρχει κυρίως απλώς στο ποστ και στο επόμενο γεύμα σύνθετοι. Οπότε κάνεις ότι σε βολεύει και σου δουλεύει... είτε απλό+σύνθετο ---> γεύμα σύνθετο  είτε  απλό ----> γεύμα σύνθετο κτλ. 
> 
> 
> 
> +20% carbs στις προπονήσεις και -20% carbs στα off days ... μπορείς να βάλεις και λίγο αερόβιο μετά τις προπονήσεις αν βάζεις πολύ πράμα... 
> προπονήσεις 40c/40p/20f και off days 20c/40p/40f 
> 
> Αν αυξήσεις λιπαρά και φτάσεις ίδιες θερμίδες... τι σημασία έχει? 3.000 θερμίδες από λιπαρά και 3.000 από υδατάνθρακα... πάλι 3.000 θερμίδες είναι στο τέλος... απλά κάποιοι οργανισμοί δέχονται πιο καλά τα λιπαρά και κάποιοι άλλοι τον υδατάνθρακα


ξερω οτι αλλο να παιρνεις θερμιδες απο λιπος και αλλο απο υδατανθρακα,διοτι εξαρταται ποιο χρησιμοποιει ο οργανισμος για παραγωγη ενεργειας-καυσεις κτλ(καπως ετσι) που ισχυει και αναλογα το σωματοτυπο..οποτε λες να  παιξω 40/40/20 και 20/40/40?ωραια...θα το δοκιμασω ετσι.επισης θα αυξησω και λιγο τις καυσεις με διαδρομο..για να δουμε

----------


## kostasd91

Καλησπερα παιδια ,θελω να κοψω το συμπληρωμα προτεινης (whey isolate) για λιγο καιρο . Παιρνω 1,5 σκουπ μαζι με το πρωινο και 1,5 μετα προπ+2μπανανες.

τι προτεινετε να βαλω στην θεση των σκουπς;

----------


## exkaliber

τονο ή αυγα ΄΄κοτα ή οτιδηποτε αλλο πρωτεινουχο φαγητο

----------


## kostasd91

> τονο ή αυγα ΄΄κοτα ή οτιδηποτε αλλο πρωτεινουχο φαγητο


και το πρωινο μου που ειναι πιτακι βρωμης με αυγα (περιπου 20 προτ) να το αφησω ετσι;
κανονικα εβαζα κ 300μλ γαλα με γουει αλλα δν μπορω να πιω γαλα σκετο!

----------


## exkaliber

καλο ειναι,ναι
και περισσοτερη πρωτεινη αν μπορεις  ισως

επισης και καμια μπανανα ή και φυστικοβουτηρο

----------


## tolis93

> και το πρωινο μου που ειναι πιτακι βρωμης με αυγα (περιπου 20 προτ) να το αφησω ετσι;
> κανονικα εβαζα κ 300μλ γαλα με γουει αλλα δν μπορω να πιω γαλα σκετο!


Βαλε καθαρό κακάο στο γάλα κ καμία ζαχαρινη η κανελλα. Κ πολύ απλά για πρωτεινη το πρωί κοπανα κανα στραγγιστο γιαούρτι η κανα γαλοπουλο στο πιτακι

----------


## exkaliber

πηρα ενα γιαουρτι σημερα 4 ευρο το κιλο με 9 γρ πρωτεινη
καλο δεν ειναι??

----------


## Goofonly

> πηρα ενα γιαουρτι σημερα 4 ευρο το κιλο με 9 γρ πρωτεινη
> καλο δεν ειναι??


0% φαντάζομαι για να έχει 9γρ... εγώ πήρα ένα με 6.5% αλλά 2.40 ευρό το κιλό, προσφορά μασούτη

----------


## exkaliber

2%

----------


## Goofonly

> 2%


2% με 9γρ πρωτείνη τα 100γρ? βάλ'το στο wtf ;p  ποια μάρκα?

----------


## tolis93

> 2% με 9γρ πρωτείνη τα 100γρ? βάλ'το στο wtf ;p  ποια μάρκα?


Προμελ ελληνικό.  Στα λιντλ θα το βρεις. 3, 5 υδατανθρακας 9 πρωτεινη κ 2 λιπαρά στα 100

----------


## tolis93

> 2% με 9γρ πρωτείνη τα 100γρ? βάλ'το στο wtf ;p  ποια μάρκα?


Βασικα τοταλ 3, 5 το κιλό με 10 γρ πρωτεινη 3, 7 υδατανθρακα κ καθαρισες 2% παντα. Η Κομπλε με 7, 5 πρωτεινη κ 2, 9 υδατανθρακα κ με 2, 85 το κιλό  :01. Razz: . Ο εξ όλυμπος πρέπει να πήρε

----------


## Goofonly

> Βασικα τοταλ 3, 5 το κιλό με 10 γρ πρωτεινη 3, 7 υδατανθρακα κ καθαρισες 2% παντα. Η Κομπλε με 7, 5 πρωτεινη κ 2, 9 υδατανθρακα κ με 2, 85 το κιλό . Ο εξ όλυμπος πρέπει να πήρε


έχεις πήξει στα γιαούρτια μάγκα, απέξω τα ξέρεις  :01. Razz:  

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Greek_Macedonian

Για αυξηση μυικης μαζας ειναι καλυτερα να επιλεξω ενα συπληρωμα με αρκετους υδατανθρακες και θερμιδες ? Η μια καθαρη πρωτεινη(whey) ? :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> έχεις πήξει στα γιαούρτια μάγκα, απέξω τα ξέρεις


Το μεσαίο μ ονομα είναι γιαούρτι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Goofonly

> Για αυξηση μυικης μαζας ειναι καλυτερα να επιλεξω ενα συπληρωμα με αρκετους υδατανθρακες και θερμιδες ? Η μια καθαρη πρωτεινη(whey) ?


πάντα whey προτιμάμε... τα bulking συμπληρώματα πρωτείνης ( όγκου δηλαδή ) έχουν μέσα τον χριστό και την παναγία... ( από ζάχαρες έως και οτιδήποτε άχρηστο φανταστείς )

τις θερμίδες σου από τη διατροφή  :08. Toast:

----------


## procop

τελικα συμφερει ως προς την τιμη,να αγοραζεις του κιλου γιαουρτι,και τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα δει...και ειχα πεθανει στο γαλα :01. Mr. Green: 
οποτε λεω να βγαλω  το βραδι το γαλα και να βαλω γιαουρτι..
σε λιπωνει λιγοτερο το γιαουρτι?

----------


## johny_8

Κιμας με μακαρονια.καμια ιδεα για να κάνω τον κιμα υγιεινο?γιατι στ τηγανι με τ λαδι....αντικολητικο δυστυχως δν εχω.Να τ κάνω οπως τ πιτακι βρώμης με λιγο λάδι κ πασαλειμα? η μηπως να ρίξω ντοματακι μέσα πρωτα κ οπως ειναι τ ζουμια να ρίξω τ κιμα μηπως κ δεν κολλησει?

----------


## tolis93

> Κιμας με μακαρονια.καμια ιδεα για να κάνω τον κιμα υγιεινο?γιατι στ τηγανι με τ λαδι....αντικολητικο δυστυχως δν εχω.Να τ κάνω οπως τ πιτακι βρώμης με λιγο λάδι κ πασαλειμα? η μηπως να ρίξω ντοματακι μέσα πρωτα κ οπως ειναι τ ζουμια να ρίξω τ κιμα μηπως κ δεν κολλησει?


βαλε σε μια κατσαρολα ντοματα τρυμμενη κ λιγο νερο.αστο να ζεστανει.ριξε το κιμα και ανακατεψε καλα. αστο σε χαμιλη φωτια για 30 λεπτα κ ειναι ετοιμος.

----------


## tolis93

> τελικα συμφερει ως προς την τιμη,να αγοραζεις του κιλου γιαουρτι,και τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα δει...και ειχα πεθανει στο γαλα
> οποτε λεω να βγαλω  το βραδι το γαλα και να βαλω γιαουρτι..
> σε λιπωνει λιγοτερο το γιαουρτι?


το γιαουρτι θα λεγα οτι σε λιπωνει λιγοτερο κιολας :01. Mr. Green:  βασικα γιατι να σε λιπωσουν? να σε θολωσουν εννοεις.να κρατας παραπανω υγρα κ τετοια?

----------


## jannous44

> 0% φαντάζομαι για να έχει 9γρ... εγώ πήρα ένα με 6.5% αλλά 2.40 ευρό το κιλό, προσφορά μασούτη


καλα ρε μαγκα  εσυ πηγαινες και επερνες τα καλα γιαουρτια απο το μασουτι τωρα που ειχε προσφορες γιαυτο δεν εβρισκα τιποτα οταν πηγαινα εγω? :02. Smash:

----------


## Goofonly

> καλα ρε μαγκα  εσυ πηγαινες και επερνες τα καλα γιαουρτια απο το μασουτι τωρα που ειχε προσφορες γιαυτο δεν εβρισκα τιποτα οταν πηγαινα εγω?


έτσι είναι αυτά φίλε μου  :01. Mr. Green: 

btw, σχετικά με το θέμα... σήμερα έχει 1 κιλό γιαούρτι 2.30 προσφορά, και στην αγορά του κέντρου που κατέβηκα ( λουλουδάδικα ) έχουν βρώμη με 1.90 το κιλό και 2.00 την αλεσμένη για 1 εβδομάδα  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> έτσι είναι αυτά φίλε μου 
> 
> btw, σχετικά με το θέμα... σήμερα έχει 1 κιλό γιαούρτι 2.30 προσφορά, και στην αγορά του κέντρου που κατέβηκα ( λουλουδάδικα ) έχουν βρώμη με 1.90 το κιλό και 2.00 την αλεσμένη για 1 εβδομάδα


το γιαουρτι πανακριβα το παιρνετε ρ σεις...2,85 το κιλο το τσιμπαω εγω. βρωμη στο μαρουσι για οποιον μενει αθηνα στο μαγαζι με τα ξηροκαρπια στην ερμου. 1,5 το κιλο τη βρηκα τις προαλες

----------


## nikos12

Ειμαι 13 χρονων με υψος 1.68 και 53 κιλα.Ποσα κιλα να παρω για ν απαρω ογκο???PLEASE HELP...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ειμαι 13 χρονων με υψος 1.68 και 53 κιλα.Ποσα κιλα να παρω για ν απαρω ογκο???PLEASE HELP...


ρε φιλε σταματα να trollareis...κουρασες.go get a life :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## procop

> το γιαουρτι θα λεγα οτι σε λιπωνει λιγοτερο κιολας βασικα γιατι να σε λιπωσουν? να σε θολωσουν εννοεις.να κρατας παραπανω υγρα κ τετοια?


ναι,θολωμα εννοω!

----------


## tolis93

> ναι,θολωμα εννοω!


κοιτα αυτο εχει να κανει κ με τν ανθρωπο πιστευω.εχω ακουσει ανθρωπους να λενε οτι στη γραμμωση δε τρωνε τιποτα γαλακτοκομικο.εγω απο την αλλη δοκιμασα κ εκοψα γιαουρτια γαλατα κ τετοια για 3 βδομαδες. δεν ειδα διαφορα βαζοντας απο αλλου πρωτεινη λιπαρα κ υδατανθρακα.δλδ παλι με ιδιες θερμιδες ιδια προπονηση ιδια ολα απλα εβγαλα γαλακτοκομικα.τπτ δν εγινε σε μενα.σε αλλους γινεται καποιο καθαρισμα. κ το ιδιο κ με τα φρουτα. παντως το γιαουρτι απο οσο ξερω εχει πολυ λιγοτερη λακτοζη και αυτη ειναι π ευθυνεται για το θολωμα. επισης μιας κ π ειμαστε επι τ θεματος.το γαλα οταν το ζεσταινουμε κανει μια πετσουλα πανω πανω.αυτο διαβασα σε αρθρο οτι ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μερος της καζεινης π περιεχει το γαλα

----------


## procop

> κοιτα αυτο εχει να κανει κ με τν ανθρωπο πιστευω.εχω ακουσει ανθρωπους να λενε οτι στη γραμμωση δε τρωνε τιποτα γαλακτοκομικο.εγω απο την αλλη δοκιμασα κ εκοψα γιαουρτια γαλατα κ τετοια για 3 βδομαδες. δεν ειδα διαφορα βαζοντας απο αλλου πρωτεινη λιπαρα κ υδατανθρακα.δλδ παλι με ιδιες θερμιδες ιδια προπονηση ιδια ολα απλα εβγαλα γαλακτοκομικα.τπτ δν εγινε σε μενα.σε αλλους γινεται καποιο καθαρισμα. κ το ιδιο κ με τα φρουτα. παντως το γιαουρτι απο οσο ξερω εχει πολυ λιγοτερη λακτοζη και αυτη ειναι π ευθυνεται για το θολωμα. επισης μιας κ π ειμαστε επι τ θεματος.το γαλα οταν το ζεσταινουμε κανει μια πετσουλα πανω πανω.αυτο διαβασα σε αρθρο οτι ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μερος της καζεινης π περιεχει το γαλα


καταλαβα τι λες..καλα θα βαλω γιαουρτι για λιγο καιρο να δω τι γινεται,γιατι τωρα πινω 1,5 λιτρο γαλα την ημερα 2%.σιγουρα με θολωσε,δεν το συζηταμε..θα το ριξω στα 500 μλ που πινω στο πρωινο

----------


## tolis93

> καταλαβα τι λες..καλα θα βαλω γιαουρτι για λιγο καιρο να δω τι γινεται,γιατι τωρα πινω 1,5 λιτρο γαλα την ημερα 2%.σιγουρα με θολωσε,δεν το συζηταμε..θα το ριξω στα 500 μλ που πινω στο πρωινο


wtf.....ρε συ δε τρως 5 γιαουρτια καλυτερα? :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

> Βασικα τοταλ 3, 5 το κιλό με 10 γρ πρωτεινη 3, 7 υδατανθρακα κ καθαρισες 2% παντα. Η Κομπλε με 7, 5 πρωτεινη κ 2, 9 υδατανθρακα κ με 2, 85 το κιλό . *Ο εξ όλυμπος πρέπει να πήρε*



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
οντως επηξες στα γιαουρτια εσυ :01. Mr. Green: 

για 4 ευρο το κιλο,καλα ηταν λες?

----------


## tolis93

> οντως επηξες στα γιαουρτια εσυ
> 
> για 4 ευρο το κιλο,καλα ηταν λες?


κοιτα δε θελω να σε στεναχορεσω. ειναι απο τα ακριβα.οχι οτι πιο ακριβο εχω δει.αλλα βρισκεις απο 2,50 μεχρι κ 5 το κιλο. παιρνε τοταλ.3,5 το κιλο με 10 γρ πρωτεινη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

για το τοταλ δεν ελεγε ενας εδω οτι ο πατερας του δουλευε στην ετερεια και μ αυτα που ξερει δεν προκειται να το φαει ποτε?
 :01. Unsure:

----------


## jannous44

> το γιαουρτι πανακριβα το παιρνετε ρ σεις...2,85 το κιλο το τσιμπαω εγω. βρωμη στο μαρουσι για οποιον μενει αθηνα στο μαγαζι με τα ξηροκαρπια στην ερμου. 1,5 το κιλο τη βρηκα τις προαλες


2.20 απο carefour to 2%λιπος με 8% πρωτεινη all year around :banana:  :banana:  απλα το γυρισα σε μια στιγμη στου μασουτη επειδη με τα ιδια λεφτα ειχε 9% πρωτεινη. οποτε εσυ το παιρνεις ακριβα οχι εμεις στη σαλονικα να ουμε που σε λεω :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## procop

> wtf.....ρε συ δε τρως 5 γιαουρτια καλυτερα?


και φαντασου ειχα φτασει να πινω 2-2,5 χαλαρα! :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> 2.20 απο carefour to 2%λιπος με 8% πρωτεινη all year around απλα το γυρισα σε μια στιγμη στου μασουτη επειδη με τα ιδια λεφτα ειχε 9% πρωτεινη. οποτε εσυ το παιρνεις ακριβα οχι εμεις στη σαλονικα να ουμε που σε λεω


τοτε πασο :08. Toast:  τζαμπα το παιρνετε εσεις

----------


## ελμερ

και το στραγγιστο γιαουρτι "μαρατα" η μαρκα του σκλαβενιτη ειναι καλο....τα 3 κεσεδακια εχουν 1.75 περιπου και εχουν 8 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.....απο Ελληνικο γαλα και εχουν και ωραια γευση... :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> και το στραγγιστο γιαουρτι "μαρατα" η μαρκα του σκλαβενιτη ειναι καλο....τα 3 κεσεδακια εχουν 1.75 περιπου και εχουν 8 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.....απο Ελληνικο γαλα και εχουν και ωραια γευση...


απο υδατανθρακα τι παιζουν? btw σκλαβενιτη σημερα τα τοταλ 2,80 το κιλο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Steve1991

να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση με την σειρα μ 
μετα απο την προπονηση περνω 2 σκουπ mass  κ  1 φρουτο 

μετα απο ποση ωρα πρεπει κανονικα να ξαναφαω ?

1μιση ωρα ειναι καλα ?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση με την σειρα μ 
> μετα απο την προπονηση περνω 2 σκουπ mass  κ  1 φρουτο 
> 
> μετα απο ποση ωρα πρεπει κανονικα να ξαναφαω ?
> 
> 1μιση ωρα ειναι καλα ?


πρωτα μειωσε τα σκουπ,βαλε ενα σκουπ,τωρα για το φαι,μπορεις να τρως μετα απο 30 λεπτα με 40 απο την στιγμη που εχεις τελειωσει την προπονηση,αλλα αμα για δικους σου λογους δεν μπορεις,και 1 ωρα μετα μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## redmuscles

χαχαχαχα...γελαω πολυ με το θεμα το γιαουρτου....πηξιμο στο γιαουρτι....αλλα κι εγω είμαι φαν γιαουρτιου και το στηριζω καθημερινα.... :01. Smile:

----------


## giorgosss

τη δευτερα (σημερα δλδ) επειδη τελειωνω την προπονηση κατα τισ 9 παρα τεταρτο λογω μαθηματων να φαω μολις γυρισω ενα πιατο απο μεσημεριανο (οπως λεει  διατροφη μου) (μακαροναδα εχω με σογια) η επειδη ειναι αργα να φαω κατι αλλο . μονο τη δευτερα τελειωνω τοσο αργα  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> τη δευτερα (σημερα δλδ) επειδη τελειωνω την προπονηση κατα τισ 9 παρα τεταρτο λογω μαθηματων να φαω μολις γυρισω ενα πιατο απο μεσημεριανο (οπως λεει  διατροφη μου) (μακαροναδα εχω με σογια) η επειδη ειναι αργα να φαω κατι αλλο . μονο τη δευτερα τελειωνω τοσο αργα


κοιτα λενε οτι κ 3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις αν φας υδατανθρακες κτλπ δεν πειραζει.κ οτι δν εχει σημασια η ωρα π τρως αλλα τι τρως μεσα στη μερα. τωρα εγω στη θεση σ θα ετρωγα μονο πρωτεινη για βραδυ με λαχανικα για υδατανθρακα αλλα μονο κ μονο απο θεμα προτυμισης.ειδικα μετα τη προπονηση δε νομιζω να σε χαλασει.σε ογκο σε κοβω κιολας

----------


## giorgosss

[QUOTE=tolis93;482909]κοιτα λενε οτι κ 3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις αν φας υδατανθρακες κτλπ δεν πειραζει.κ οτι δν εχει σημασια η ωρα π τρως αλλα τι τρως μεσα στη μερα. τωρα εγω στη θεση σ θα ετρωγα μονο πρωτεινη για βραδυ με λαχανικα για υδατανθρακα αλλα μονο κ μονο απο θεμα προτυμισης.ειδικα μετα τη προπονηση δε νομιζω να σε χαλασει.σε ογκο σε κοβω κιολας[/QUOTE

οντως σε ογκο ειμαι απλα θα κοιταξω να μειωσω τα μακαρονια το βραδυ !!! thanks  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

[QUOTE=giorgosss;482913]


> κοιτα λενε οτι κ 3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις αν φας υδατανθρακες κτλπ δεν πειραζει.κ οτι δν εχει σημασια η ωρα π τρως αλλα τι τρως μεσα στη μερα. τωρα εγω στη θεση σ θα ετρωγα μονο πρωτεινη για βραδυ με λαχανικα για υδατανθρακα αλλα μονο κ μονο απο θεμα προτυμισης.ειδικα μετα τη προπονηση δε νομιζω να σε χαλασει.σε ογκο σε κοβω κιολας[/QUOTE
> 
> οντως σε ογκο ειμαι απλα θα κοιταξω να μειωσω τα μακαρονια το βραδυ !!! thanks


εγω στη θεση σου θα εκανα το εξης. μωλις τελειωσω τη προπονηση 2-3 μπανανες για υδατανθρακα. γρηγορη αποροφηση κιολας. κ για βραδυ κοτοπουλακι με σογια π εχεις η ομελετα με σογια κτλπ.κ λαχανικα. ειναι κ πως σ καθεται. πχ εμενα τα μακαρονια το βραδυ με στελνουν δε μπορω να κοιμηθω μετα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marpi

φαε κανονικα το γευμα σ εξαλλου για μικρο σε κοβω και ο μεταβολισμοσ σ θα ειναι στα υψη
αμα εισαι κ ολασ με ωρεσ πριν που δεν εχεισ φαει φαγητο...κ δεν μιλω για απογευματινο..τοτε εννοειται κανονικα

----------


## johny_8

για βραδυ στο γιαουρτι μπορω να βάλω ελαιολαδο γ να καθυστερησω την αποροφηση γιατι ξεμεινα απο μυγδαλα;Σαν τζαζικι....

----------


## Eddie

> για βραδυ στο γιαουρτι μπορω να βάλω ελαιολαδο γ να καθυστερησω την αποροφηση γιατι ξεμεινα απο μυγδαλα;Σαν τζαζικι....


Αν θες να μη πεσεις σε θερμιδες τοτε μπορεις να βαλεις..αν και νομιζω οτι δε χρειαζεται και τοσο,καθως με την καζεινη εχεις για 8 ωρες περιπου αμινο στο αιμα..

----------


## paris

καλησπερα παιδια και απο εμενα.θα ηθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την διατροφη που κανω.με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο βρηκα περιπου τι στοιχεια λαμβανω καθημερινως φυσικα με μια αποκλιση 10% και θα σας τα παραθεσω.ειμαι 93 κιλα 1,85 και σε προσφατη λιπομετρηση που εκανα μου εδειξε 14,3%
λοιπον καθημερινα λαμβανω τα εξης:
1)θερμιδες 2700
2)πρωτεινη 190 γρ
3)υδατανθρακα 150γρ
4)λιπη 28 γρ
ολα αυτα μεσω φυσικης διατροφης και καποιων συμπληρωματων

πιστευεται οτι ειναι σωστα αυτα που παιρνω?εαν οχι τι θα μου προτεινατε?εαν κανω προγραμμα για ογκο τι πρεπει να αλλαξω?η για γραμμωση?

----------


## tolis93

> καλησπερα παιδια και απο εμενα.θα ηθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την διατροφη που κανω.με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο βρηκα περιπου τι στοιχεια λαμβανω καθημερινως φυσικα με μια αποκλιση 10% και θα σας τα παραθεσω.ειμαι 93 κιλα 1,85 και σε προσφατη λιπομετρηση που εκανα μου εδειξε 14,3%
> λοιπον καθημερινα λαμβανω τα εξης:
> 1)θερμιδες 2700
> 2)πρωτεινη 190 γρ
> 3)υδατανθρακα 150γρ
> 4)λιπη 28 γρ
> ολα αυτα μεσω φυσικης διατροφης και καποιων συμπληρωματων
> 
> πιστευεται οτι ειναι σωστα αυτα που παιρνω?εαν οχι τι θα μου προτεινατε?εαν κανω προγραμμα για ογκο τι πρεπει να αλλαξω?η για γραμμωση?


αρχικα θα πω καλωσηρθες. μετα θα πω. εισαι σιγουρος για υψος κιλα κ ποσοστο λιπους?γιατι αν ισχυουν αυτα τα νουμερα πρεπει να σαι τρελο ντερεκι σχεδον 100 κιλα με 1,85 κ λιπος μωλις 14,3. για μενα αν ισχυουν παιξε με γραμμωση ωστε να πας ενα 8-9 % λιπος η κ πιο κατω κ μετα κανεις ανεβασμα καθαρο. για μενα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης καλο ειναι να μειωνεις υδατανθρακες κ να αυξανεις λιπαρα.στο μεταξυ κατι δε μετρας καλα.γιατι αυτα τα ποσοστα π λες βγαζουν 1612 θερμιδες και ουτε καν 2700... δωσε μια τη διατροφη σου σε ξεχωριστο θρεντ γιατι το θεμα σηκωνει συζητησουλα

----------


## paris

> αρχικα θα πω καλωσηρθες. μετα θα πω. εισαι σιγουρος για υψος κιλα κ ποσοστο λιπους?γιατι αν ισχυουν αυτα τα νουμερα πρεπει να σαι τρελο ντερεκι σχεδον 100 κιλα με 1,85 κ λιπος μωλις 14,3. για μενα αν ισχυουν παιξε με γραμμωση ωστε να πας ενα 8-9 % λιπος η κ πιο κατω κ μετα κανεις ανεβασμα καθαρο. για μενα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης καλο ειναι να μειωνεις υδατανθρακες κ να αυξανεις λιπαρα.στο μεταξυ κατι δε μετρας καλα.γιατι αυτα τα ποσοστα π λες βγαζουν 1612 θερμιδες και ουτε καν 2700... δωσε μια τη διατροφη σου σε ξεχωριστο θρεντ γιατι το θεμα σηκωνει συζητησουλα


σωστος φιλε μου εγω εκανα λαθος.εβαλα αντι για 100 θερμιδες τη γαλοπουλα 1000.οποτε ειναι 1800 θερμιδες την ημερα.το θεμα μου ομως ειναι εαν απο αυτα που παιρνω ειναι αρκετα η εαν καποια ειναι λιγα η παρα πολλα.

----------


## mitsoulas

Καλησπερα και απο μενα μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω αν ξερεται απαντηστε : μετα τα βαρη θελω να περπατησω χαλαρα στο διαδρομο 65 λεπτα μετα να ετοιμαστω και να αναχωρησω για το σπιτι ο χρονος που θα χρειαστω για να παω στο σπιτι και να ετοιμασω την πρωτεινη ειναι χονδρικα 90 λεπτα συμπεριλαμβονομενου και τον χρονο που θα περπατησω στο διαδρομο δηλαδη τα 65 λεπτα χαλαρο περπατημα. Αυτο ειναι σωστο ή θα πρεπει να ετοιμασω την πρωτεινη στο γυμναστηριο να την πιω και μετα να ξεκινησω το χαλαρο περπατημα ? ? ? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πίνε το ρόφημα στο γυμναστήριο, αμέσως μόλις τελειώσεις το περπάτημα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mitsoulas

> Πίνε το ρόφημα στο γυμναστήριο, αμέσως μόλις τελειώσεις το περπάτημα


Φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου εκανα αυτην την ερωτηση γιατι καπου διαβασα οτι μολις τελιωσεις την προπονηση με βαρη και αεροβια πινεις την πρωτεινη αμεσως αλλα επειδη η αεροβια που κανω ειναι χαλαρη και κραταει πολυ χρονο 65 λεπτα μηπως δεν πρεπει αλλα ενταξει με καλυψες. Οποτε και περπατημα στο πολυ χαλαρο να κανω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ο οργανισμος οποτε την παρει την πρωτεινη δεν υπαρχει θεμα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Το ιδανικό είναι μόλις τελειώσεις τα βάρη να πάρεις αμινοξέα (κυρίως bcaa), να κάνεις αερόβιο και μετά να πιεις τη πρωτείνη. 
Εφόσον δεν έχεις αμινοξέα, το αμέσως καλύτερο είναι αυτό που σου πρότεινα. Η αερόβια έχει νόημα όταν έχεις χαμηλά επίπεδα γλυκογόνου, δλδ όταν έχεις πολλές ώρες να φας, πχ το πρωί μόλις ξυπνάς, ή μετά από άσκηση.

----------


## mitsoulas

> Το ιδανικό είναι μόλις τελειώσεις τα βάρη να πάρεις αμινοξέα (κυρίως bcaa), να κάνεις αερόβιο και μετά να πιεις τη πρωτείνη. 
> Εφόσον δεν έχεις αμινοξέα, το αμέσως καλύτερο είναι αυτό που σου πρότεινα. Η αερόβια έχει νόημα όταν έχεις χαμηλά επίπεδα γλυκογόνου, δλδ όταν έχεις πολλές ώρες να φας, πχ το πρωί μόλις ξυπνάς, ή μετά από άσκηση.


Αυτο το εχω ακουσει οτι καλυτερα ειναι το πρωι χωρις να εχεις φαει τιποτα απολυτως να κανεις τρεξιμο αλλα δεν μπορω λογω εργασιας οποτε το περπατημα το κανω το βραδυ μετα τα βαρη. Και αμινοξεα εχεις δικιο δεν περνω μονο μια πρωτεινη καθαρη 100% εικοσι γραμμαρια. Και παλι σε ευχαριστω Υ.Γ. εχω υπερβολικο λιπος κυριως στην περιοχη της κοιλιας και θελω να το εξαφανισω λογω κακης διατροφης (γλυκα , υπερβολικη ποσοτητα ξηρων καρπων κ.τ.λ κ.τ.λ)

----------


## Giwrgos15

Παιδιά, σκέφτομαι στο 5ο γεύμα μου αντί να βάλω κοτόπουλο, που έχω κανονικά, να βάλω μαυρομάτικα φασόλια και φακές και περνώ από κι την πρωτεΐνη.
Τι λέτε, είναι καλή ιδέα? Γιατί είχα ακούσει πως η πρωτεΐνη φυτικής προέλευσης δεν συμβάλει στην μυική αναπτύξει.

----------


## Goofonly

> Παιδιά, σκέφτομαι στο 5ο γεύμα μου αντί να βάλω κοτόπουλο, που έχω κανονικά, να βάλω μαυρομάτικα φασόλια και φακές και περνώ από κι την πρωτεΐνη.
> Τι λέτε, είναι καλή ιδέα? Γιατί είχα ακούσει πως η πρωτεΐνη φυτικής προέλευσης δεν συμβάλει στην μυική αναπτύξει.


τι σχέση έχει το κοτόπουλο με τις φακές και τα φασόλια.... το ένα είναι πρωτείνη ξερή και τα άλλα έχουν υδατάνθρακα κατά βάση και μετά πρωτείνη...

----------


## kafros gate 7

παιδια κοιτωντας τις διατροφες μεγαλων bodybuilders απο διαφορες πηγες (και οι περισσοτερες ειναι σαϊτ εταιριων 
συμπληρωματων και αυτο με υποψιαζει) ειδα οτι το τελευταιο γευμα τους πριν τον υπνο ειναι whey.

και ερωτω: μπορω αντι να αγοραζω γιαουρτια να πινω ενα σκουπ με 30γραμ αμυγδαλα?
ειναι καλυτερο αυτο απο το γιαουρτι?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> παιδια κοιτωντας τις διατροφες μεγαλων bodybuilders απο διαφορες πηγες (και οι περισσοτερες ειναι σαϊτ εταιριων 
> συμπληρωματων και αυτο με υποψιαζει) ειδα οτι το τελευταιο γευμα τους πριν τον υπνο ειναι whey.
> 
> και ερωτω: μπορω αντι να αγοραζω γιαουρτια να πινω ενα σκουπ με 30γραμ αμυγδαλα?
> ειναι καλυτερο αυτο απο το γιαουρτι?


αν θες να το κανεις ετσι,παρε μια πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων και εισαι οκ.

----------


## kafros gate 7

> αν θες να το κανεις ετσι,παρε μια πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων και εισαι οκ.


πολλα τα λεφτα ΚΑΙ για αυτη.....
αν ειναι και δεν κανει whey βαζω γιαουρτι!!

----------


## tolis93

> πολλα τα λεφτα ΚΑΙ για αυτη.....
> αν ειναι και δεν κανει whey βαζω γιαουρτι!!


ζελε με γλυκαντικα με γιαουρτακι κ 10 καρυδια.αρχοντας... καζεινη εχει κ το γιαουρτι. αν το παρεις κ 0% οκ τα 4-6 γρ υδατανθρακα θα σε χαλασουν?

----------


## Irriversible

Εχω το εξης προβλημα: Παιρνω γυρω στις 2.700 θερμιδες συμφωνα με τις εξησωσεις για ογκο (μερικες δινουν και παραπανω) αλλα νομιζω αρχιζω να κανω κοιλιτσα και ενω το συζητηση με εναν διατροφολογο ο οποιος μου ειπε οτι εχω βαλει πολυ μαγουλο μου ειπε να τις μειωσω στις 2000. Γινεται να παρω ογκο με 2000 θερμιδες μονο? Ειμαι 1.66 60 κιλα.

----------


## Goofonly

> Εχω το εξης προβλημα: Παιρνω γυρω στις 2.700 θερμιδες συμφωνα με τις εξησωσεις για ογκο (μερικες δινουν και παραπανω) αλλα νομιζω αρχιζω να κανω κοιλιτσα και ενω το συζητηση με εναν διατροφολογο ο οποιος μου ειπε οτι εχω βαλει πολυ μαγουλο μου ειπε να τις μειωσω στις 2000. Γινεται να παρω ογκο με 2000 θερμιδες μονο? Ειμαι 1.66 60 κιλα.


Διατροφολόγοι = φοβεροί τύποι

Με 2.000 θερμίδες όχι, εκτός αν είσαι αρχάριος και δεν έχεις ξαναπιάσει βάρη στη ζωή σου, τότε μία μικρή αύξηση μυικής μάζας είναι εφικτή. Η κοιλίτσα λογική είναι... νερά, λίπος κτλ. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή είσαι όγκο θα τρως ότι θες, οι τροφές σου πρέπει να είναι εξίσου στεγνές με όταν κάνεις γράμμωση, απλά σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα.

----------


## kostasd91

Καλησπερα σε ολους , εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου (μπορει κ παραπανω) παρατηρω το εξης *θεμα* με το βαρος μου: 

πρωτα απ ολα τωρα οι ημερισιες θερμιδες μου ειναι 2872 με πολυ ελαφρια δραστηριοτητα ( παω 4 φορες γυμν τη βδομαδα +αεροβια) δε ξερω αν αυτο ειναι ελαφρια ή μετρια τελοσπαντων.
και 3400 με μετρια δραστηριοτητα. (ειμαι 103 κιλα και 191 υψος) .ο στοχος μου ειναι να χασω βαρος και να κανω γραμμωση

*Θεμα*  Με τη διατροφη και την ασκηση ημουν περιπου στο -0,5 μεχρι -1  κιλο την εβδομαδα, μετα απο καποιο καιρο  πχ 2 βδομαδες με την ιδια διατροφη και ιδια ασκηση, παρατηρω οτι σταματαω να χανω εντελος, μετα κανω ενα mega cheatmeal,* και ξαναρχιζω να χανω βαρος για τις επομενες 2 βδομαδες*, οι θερμιδες που παιρνω κυμενονται περιπου στις 2000-2300 καθε μερα και στη μερα του cheatmeal εχω ενα τριπλασιασμο δηλαδη γυρω στις 6000 θερμιδες. πως λειτουργει αυτο το πραγμα , κανεις καμια ιδεα;

----------


## Goofonly

> Καλησπερα σε ολους , εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου (μπορει κ παραπανω) παρατηρω το εξης *θεμα* με το βαρος μου: 
> 
> πρωτα απ ολα τωρα οι ημερισιες θερμιδες μου ειναι 2872 με πολυ ελαφρια δραστηριοτητα ( παω 4 φορες γυμν τη βδομαδα +αεροβια) δε ξερω αν αυτο ειναι ελαφρια ή μετρια τελοσπαντων.
> και 3400 με μετρια δραστηριοτητα. (ειμαι 103 κιλα και 191 υψος) .ο στοχος μου ειναι να χασω βαρος και να κανω γραμμωση
> 
> *Θεμα*  Με τη διατροφη και την ασκηση ημουν περιπου στο -0,5 μεχρι -1  κιλο την εβδομαδα, μετα απο καποιο καιρο  πχ 2 βδομαδες με την ιδια διατροφη και ιδια ασκηση, παρατηρω οτι σταματαω να χανω εντελος, μετα κανω ενα mega cheatmeal,* και ξαναρχιζω να χανω βαρος για τις επομενες 2 βδομαδες*, οι θερμιδες που παιρνω κυμενονται περιπου στις 2000-2300 καθε μερα και στη μερα του cheatmeal εχω ενα τριπλασιασμο δηλαδη γυρω στις 6000 θερμιδες. πως λειτουργει αυτο το πραγμα , κανεις καμια ιδεα;


ο οργανισμός κολλάει μετά από κάποια στιγμή, σε μεγάλες δίαιτες καταβολίζεσαι, το cheat meal το σπάει αυτό και ξεκολλάς... καλά κάνεις, απλά δεν χρειάζεται να είναι 3χ... είναι πολλές. 
τώρα γιατί κόλλησες μετά από μόνο 2 εβδομάδες είναι καθαρά θέμα διατροφής και προπόνησης... ίσως κάτι κάνεις λάθος

----------


## Steve1991

το συκώτι ενδεικνεται για διατροφή όγκου??

----------


## tolis93

> το συκώτι ενδεικνεται για διατροφή όγκου??


 αν μιλας για μοσχαρισιο ναι ειναι κομπλε.πλ κομπλε βασικα ειναι πολυ δυνατη τροφη. το χοιρινο εχει αρκετο λιπος

----------


## Steve1991

> αν μιλας για μοσχαρισιο ναι ειναι κομπλε.πλ κομπλε βασικα ειναι πολυ δυνατη τροφη. το χοιρινο εχει αρκετο λιπος


αδερφέ  ευχαριστώ ... ναι εννοείται  μοσχάρι  το χοιρινό κρέας έχω να το  δω μήνες :Ρ

----------


## tolis93

> αδερφέ  ευχαριστώ ... ναι εννοείται  μοσχάρι  το χοιρινό κρέας έχω να το  δω μήνες :Ρ


το ψαρονεφρι μια χαρα τουμπανο κρεας ειναι.ασε π εχει κ φωσφορο οσο δε παει :01. Wink:

----------


## Steve1991

> το ψαρονεφρι μια χαρα τουμπανο κρεας ειναι.ασε π εχει κ φωσφορο οσο δε παει


θα το έχω στα υπόψιν ... ^^  
γιατί παίζει  τελευταία στο  σπίτι αλλά το φοβόμουν  λιγάκι
 ισχύει ότι  το cheat meal βοηθάει  γιατί ειμ στεγνός εδω και 2 μηνες :S

----------


## tolis93

> θα το έχω στα υπόψιν ... ^^  
> γιατί παίζει  τελευταία στο  σπίτι αλλά το φοβόμουν  λιγάκι
>  ισχύει ότι  το cheat meal βοηθάει  γιατί ειμ στεγνός εδω και 2 μηνες :S


για μενα οταν νιωθεις αναγκη να φας κατι βρωμικο καντο...πηγαινε στο θεμα μεγα βραδυνο cheat meal κ δες τι εφαγα σημερα...ειχα καιρο να τσιταρω καλα δλδ βρωμικο φαγητο κ οντως αυτο π θελω.τα αποτελεσματα οχι κ τα καλυτερα.τωρα φαστινγκ μεχρι αυριο μεσημερι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Steve1991

> για μενα οταν νιωθεις αναγκη να φας κατι βρωμικο καντο...πηγαινε στο θεμα μεγα βραδυνο cheat meal κ δες τι εφαγα σημερα...ειχα καιρο να τσιταρω καλα δλδ βρωμικο φαγητο κ οντως αυτο π θελω.τα αποτελεσματα οχι κ τα καλυτερα.τωρα φαστινγκ μεχρι αυριο μεσημερι


τι ήθελα και μπήκα  με αυτα που διάβασα βασανίζομαι  τώρα  θα φάω καμιά 10ρια μελομακάρονα αύριο  στάνταρ

εντομεταξυ τι ξεγυρισμένα τσιτ είναι αυτα που  κανεις ? χαχαχχαχ  δεν υπάρχουν

----------


## tolis93

> τι ήθελα και μπήκα  με αυτα που διάβασα βασανίζομαι  τώρα  θα φάω καμιά 10ρια μελομακάρονα αύριο  στάνταρ
> 
> εντομεταξυ τι ξεγυρισμένα τσιτ είναι αυτα που  κανεις ? χαχαχχαχ  δεν υπάρχουν


ε εκεινη τη στιγμη λεω δε παει στο διαολο μασα για τη μασα πιαστε πιρουνια κουταλια χερια μη σ πω με τη μια με το στομα.κ φατε οσο δε παει. δε το μετανιωνω.απλα το καλυτερο ειναι οταν νιωθεις αναγκη να τρως κατι.τωρα αν νιωθεις αναγκη 3 φορες στο 4ημερο αστο δε λεει :01. Mr. Green:  απλα το μια στο 2μηνο τσιτ η το μια στο μηνα δε λεει για κανενα λογο.την ιδια πατατα εκανα το καλοκαιρι στις διακοπες.εννοειται δε το μετανιωσα.απλα ειχα να τσιταρω 3 μηνες 4 δε ξερω ποσο.οποτε....

----------


## procop

η αποπειρα μου να ανεβασω λιπαρα και να μειωσω υδατανθρακα,τις μερες που δεν γυμναζομαι πηγε κατα δι@@.
αποτελεσμα,σε μια εβδομαδα,να βαλω αρκετα υγρα στην κατω κοιλιακη χωρα,υψος αφαλου.
δεν ξαναπαιζω μςε τα λιπαρα...οτι εχει μεσα το μοσχαρι και τα λιγα αμυγδαλα..
στανταρακι υδατανθρακα,πρωτεινη και οπου παει

----------


## tolis93

> η αποπειρα μου να ανεβασω λιπαρα και να μειωσω υδατανθρακα,τις μερες που δεν γυμναζομαι πηγε κατα δι@@.
> αποτελεσμα,σε μια εβδομαδα,να βαλω αρκετα υγρα στην κατω κοιλιακη χωρα,υψος αφαλου.
> δεν ξαναπαιζω μςε τα λιπαρα...οτι εχει μεσα το μοσχαρι και τα λιγα αμυγδαλα..
> στανταρακι υδατανθρακα,πρωτεινη και οπου παει


η ερωτηση ποια ειναι? :01. Mr. Green:  τι λιπαρα εβαλες ομως κ ποσα ρ συ.τωρα κ εγω μπορω να παιξω με 20-30 γρ υδατανθρακα κ να βαλω 140 γρ λιπαρα κ να τρωω ολη μερα κακαο κ γαλα καρυδας.πουθενα δε παω ετσι.κ ακομα κ το τι ωρα τα τρως εχει σημασια. το σωμα κανει καποιουτς κυκλους.αν τρως εσυ το μεγαλυτερο μερος την ωρα π το σωμα κανει αποθηκευση κ αποβολη οτι δε χρειαζεται κ ειναι κ μια ωρα π μετα ακολουθουν πολλες ωρες αναπαυσης πχ πριν κοιμηθεις.ειναι φυσικο.κ το χω παρατηρησει. τρωω το 60% των θερμιδων μ το πρωι κ ειναι 100 γρ υδατανθρακες κ 80 γρ λιπαρα μαζι με κανα 50αρι γρ πρωτεινη.δλδ αρκετα ωραια?αν τα τρωγα για βραδυνο αυτα δε θα ταν το ιδιο.το εχω δοκιμασει. το καλυτερο ειναι να τρως αρκετα πριν τη προπονηση αν θες να διωξεις λιπος.μετα ο οργανισμος για να παρει ενεργεια αν δν τ δινεις επαρκεις ποσοτητες αρχιζει κ "σπαει" το λιπος για ενεργεια.για μυες δε ξερω παντως με μετρησεις μυικο ογκο ποτε δεν εχασα με αυτη τη μεθοδο. δοκιμασε το. παιζει να λειτουργησει. ειτεμ ε υδατανθρακα ειτε με λιπαρα

----------


## Devil

> η ερωτηση ποια ειναι? τι λιπαρα εβαλες ομως κ ποσα ρ συ.τωρα κ εγω μπορω να παιξω με 20-30 γρ υδατανθρακα κ να βαλω 140 γρ λιπαρα κ να τρωω ολη μερα κακαο κ γαλα καρυδας.πουθενα δε παω ετσι.κ ακομα κ το τι ωρα τα τρως εχει σημασια. *το σωμα κανει καποιουτς κυκλους.*αν τρως εσυ το μεγαλυτερο μερος την ωρα π το σωμα κανει αποθηκευση κ αποβολη οτι δε χρειαζεται κ ειναι κ μια ωρα π μετα ακολουθουν πολλες ωρες αναπαυσης πχ πριν κοιμηθεις.ειναι φυσικο.κ το χω παρατηρησει. τρωω το 60% των θερμιδων μ το πρωι κ ειναι 100 γρ υδατανθρακες κ 80 γρ λιπαρα μαζι με κανα 50αρι γρ πρωτεινη.δλδ αρκετα ωραια?αν τα τρωγα για βραδυνο αυτα δε θα ταν το ιδιο.το εχω δοκιμασει. το καλυτερο ειναι να τρως αρκετα πριν τη προπονηση αν θες να διωξεις λιπος.μετα ο οργανισμος για να παρει ενεργεια αν δν τ δινεις επαρκεις ποσοτητες αρχιζει κ "σπαει" το λιπος για ενεργεια.για μυες δε ξερω παντως με μετρησεις μυικο ογκο ποτε δεν εχασα με αυτη τη μεθοδο. δοκιμασε το. παιζει να λειτουργησει. ειτεμ ε υδατανθρακα ειτε με λιπαρα


για τετοιους κυκλους μιλαμε? :01. Mr. Green: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6AAC1sif9c 

σε τι μορφη θα αποθηκευτει?  και πως θα αποβαλεις την ενεργεια?


και το broscience συνεχιζετε.....

----------


## tolis93

> για τετοιους κυκλους μιλαμε?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6AAC1sif9c 
> 
> σε τι μορφη θα αποθηκευτει?  και πως θα αποβαλεις την ενεργεια?
> 
> 
> και το broscience συνεχιζετε.....


μιλαω για προσληψη τροφης διασπαση τροφης χονευση αποθηκευση θρεπτικων συστατικων αποβολη περιττων συστατικων χρησιμοποιηση ενεργειας αποθηκευση ενεργειας. διαφερουν βεβαια απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο απο οσο ξερω

----------


## Devil

> μιλαω για προσληψη τροφης διασπαση τροφης χονευση αποθηκευση θρεπτικων συστατικων αποβολη περιττων συστατικων χρησιμοποιηση ενεργειας αποθηκευση ενεργειας. διαφερουν βεβαια απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο απο οσο ξερω


αστο καταλαβα γιατι μιλας..... στις ερωτησεις απο πανω θα απαντησεις?

----------


## tolis93

> για τετοιους κυκλους μιλαμε?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6AAC1sif9c 
> 
> σε τι μορφη θα αποθηκευτει?  και πως θα αποβαλεις την ενεργεια?
> 
> 
> και το broscience συνεχιζετε.....


σε λιπος δεν αποθηκευεται η περισσια ενεργεια του σωματος?και δεν αποβαλλεται αναλογα με τις αναγκες π εχουμε?ειτε με κινηση εργασια γυμναστικη ειτε με μειωμενη προσληψη θερμιδων απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη

----------


## Devil

> σε λιπος δεν αποθηκευεται η περισσια ενεργεια του σωματος?
> και δεν αποβαλλεται αναλογα με τις αναγκες π εχουμε?ειτε με κινηση εργασια γυμναστικη ειτε με μειωμενη προσληψη θερμιδων απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη


οχι..... υπαρχει και το γλυκογονο.... και με το πλεονασμα φτιαχνεις και μυς συνηθως.... σονυ και καλα πρεπει να μπει λιπος?!

η' σαν εργο η' σαν θερμοτητα.....

----------


## tolis93

> οχι..... υπαρχει και το γλυκογονο.... και με το πλεονασμα φτιαχνεις και μυς συνηθως.... σονυ και καλα πρεπει να μπει λιπος?!
> 
> η' σαν εργο η' σαν θερμοτητα.....


μα το γλυκογονο δε προκυπτει απο τη διασπαση των συστατικων των τροφων μας?οσο για το μυικο ογκο.το ξεχασα.σωστος

----------


## TheWorst

Νομιζω απτους υ/ες ηταν μονο το γλυκογονο .. Και εχουμε την περιπτωση που χρησημοποειται πρωτεινη και λιπαρα σαν πηγη γλυκογονου οταν δεν ειναι επαρκες,κατι τετοιο εχουμε πει εδω περα καμποσες φορες

----------


## Devil

> μα το γλυκογονο δε προκυπτει απο τη διασπαση των συστατικων των τροφων μας?οσο για το μυικο ογκο.το ξεχασα.σωστος


γλυκογονο = πολυσακχαριτης.... βρισκετε σε ηπαρ και μυς....

τρως υδατανθρακα..... αυξανετε η ινσουλινη.... ξεκιναει να αποθηκευει.... μετατρεπει τη γλυκοζη σε γλυκογονο..... επανερχετε η ινσουλινη σε νορμαλ επιπεδα..... θες ενεργεια.... τι κανεις? ... διασπαση του γλυκογονου...


χοντρικα αυτα...

----------


## TheWorst

Και ολα αυτα κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης ?

----------


## Αντωνης

> γλυκογονο = πολυσακχαριτης.... βρισκετε σε ηπαρ και μυς....
> 
> τρως υδατανθρακα..... αυξανετε η ινσουλινη.... ξεκιναει να αποθηκευει.... μετατρεπει τη γλυκοζη σε γλυκογονο..... επανερχετε η ινσουλινη σε νορμαλ επιπεδα..... θες ενεργεια.... τι κανεις? ... διασπαση του γλυκογονου...
> 
> 
> χοντρικα αυτα...





> Και ολα αυτα κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης ?


Τρως υδατανθρακα κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης?

----------


## procop

> η ερωτηση ποια ειναι? τι λιπαρα εβαλες ομως κ ποσα ρ συ.τωρα κ εγω μπορω να παιξω με 20-30 γρ υδατανθρακα κ να βαλω 140 γρ λιπαρα κ να τρωω ολη μερα κακαο κ γαλα καρυδας.πουθενα δε παω ετσι.κ ακομα κ το τι ωρα τα τρως εχει σημασια. το σωμα κανει καποιουτς κυκλους.αν τρως εσυ το μεγαλυτερο μερος την ωρα π το σωμα κανει αποθηκευση κ αποβολη οτι δε χρειαζεται κ ειναι κ μια ωρα π μετα ακολουθουν πολλες ωρες αναπαυσης πχ πριν κοιμηθεις.ειναι φυσικο.κ το χω παρατηρησει. τρωω το 60% των θερμιδων μ το πρωι κ ειναι 100 γρ υδατανθρακες κ 80 γρ λιπαρα μαζι με κανα 50αρι γρ πρωτεινη.δλδ αρκετα ωραια?αν τα τρωγα για βραδυνο αυτα δε θα ταν το ιδιο.το εχω δοκιμασει. το καλυτερο ειναι να τρως αρκετα πριν τη προπονηση αν θες να διωξεις λιπος.μετα ο οργανισμος για να παρει ενεργεια αν δν τ δινεις επαρκεις ποσοτητες αρχιζει κ "σπαει" το λιπος για ενεργεια.για μυες δε ξερω παντως με μετρησεις μυικο ογκο ποτε δεν εχασα με αυτη τη μεθοδο. δοκιμασε το. παιζει να λειτουργησει. ειτεμ ε υδατανθρακα ειτε με λιπαρα


τα λιπαρα τα εβαλα πρωι,δηλαδη αυξησα ποσοτητα απο αμυγδαλα ωμα.....επισης το λαδι στην σαλατα το βραδυ,3 ωρες πριν τον υπνο..
απλα θεωρω οτι ο οργανισμος μου ανταποκρινεται περισσοτερο στον υδατανθρακα και πρωτεινη,δηλαδη αν θελω να βαλω κιλα αυξανω υδατανθρακα,και αν θελω να κοψω,περιοριζω υδατανθρακα,ετσι εχω τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα...οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να παιξω σε κατι που να εχει τον υδατανθρακα σαν πρωτη μεταβλητη,και οχι τα λιπαρα.αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι τωρα που εχω μεινει στασιμος στα 80 κιλα,20 μερες περιπου,ενω ημουν πιο ωραιος οταν πατησα τα 80 κιλα,τωρα θολωσα τρελα,παρολο που ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα,και υπεθεσα οτι φταινε τα λιπαρα.

----------


## TheWorst

> Τρως υδατανθρακα κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης?


Αλλο εννουσα..Δε τρωω υ/α κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης αν και γνωριζω μερικους που εχουν bcca + υ/α κατα τη διαρκεια ..

----------


## rey1989

εάν αντί για 400ml γάλα 1,5% πιω 200ml γάλα και φάω και 200gr γιαούρτι 2% κάνει τρελή διαφορά ? Απότι είδα στις θερμίδες και τα μακρος τους (στα κουτιά δεν έχουν τρελές διαφορές βέβαια) αυτή την αντικατάσταση την κάνω τα Σ/Κ που λόγο ότι βγάζω ένα γεύμα κάτι γίνετε και πεινάω αρκετά στο διάστημα μεταξύ μεσημεριανού - απογευματινού. Η απορία μου προκύπτει κυρίως επειδή έχω ήδη 2 γιαούρτια το βράδυ. Τις καθημερινές όλα οκ.

----------


## Devil

> Αλλο εννουσα..Δε τρωω υ/α κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης αν και γνωριζω μερικους που εχουν bcca + υ/α κατα τη διαρκεια ..


οχι... worst... αυτο που εγραψα γινετε σε καθημερινη βαση.... ανεξαρτητα προπονησης η' οχι...

----------


## Devil

> τα λιπαρα τα εβαλα πρωι,δηλαδη αυξησα ποσοτητα απο αμυγδαλα ωμα.....επισης το λαδι στην σαλατα το βραδυ,3 ωρες πριν τον υπνο..
> απλα θεωρω οτι ο οργανισμος μου ανταποκρινεται περισσοτερο στον υδατανθρακα και πρωτεινη,δηλαδη αν θελω να βαλω κιλα αυξανω υδατανθρακα,και αν θελω να κοψω,περιοριζω υδατανθρακα,ετσι εχω τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα...οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να παιξω σε κατι που να εχει τον υδατανθρακα σαν πρωτη μεταβλητη,και οχι τα λιπαρα.αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι τωρα που εχω μεινει στασιμος στα 80 κιλα,20 μερες περιπου,ενω ημουν πιο ωραιος οταν πατησα τα 80 κιλα,τωρα θολωσα τρελα,παρολο που ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα,και υπεθεσα οτι φταινε τα λιπαρα.


ανεβασε τους υδατανθρακες.... δεν ειναι λιπος.... θολωμα ειναι.... ακομα και οταν ριχνεις τους υδατανθρακες μπορεις να θολωσεις....

----------


## tolis93

> ανεβασε τους υδατανθρακες.... δεν ειναι λιπος.... θολωμα ειναι.... ακομα και οταν ριχνεις τους υδατανθρακες μπορεις να θολωσεις....


Από λιπαρά Το θολωμα η από καποιες τροφές?  Γιατί το παρατηρώ πάνω μ κατά καιρούς χωρίς αλλαγές στα μάκρος

----------


## Devil

> Από λιπαρά Το θολωμα η από καποιες τροφές?  Γιατί το παρατηρώ πάνω μ κατά καιρούς χωρίς αλλαγές στα μάκρος


απο τροφες συνηθως... αλλα δεν ειναι το μοναδικο που παιζει ρολο...

----------


## tolis93

> απο τροφες συνηθως... αλλα δεν ειναι το μοναδικο που παιζει ρολο...


Δλδ ποιοί άλλοι παράγοντες παίζουν?  Παίζει έρευνα η άρθρο σχετικό?

----------


## Devil

> Δλδ ποιοί άλλοι παράγοντες παίζουν?  Παίζει έρευνα η άρθρο σχετικό?


δεν μου ερχετε κατι αυτη τη στιγμη.... αλλα υπαρχει θα το βρω και θα στο ποσταρω..... ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να το διαβασεις και να μην μιλαμε για κυκλους και τετραγωνα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

> ανεβασε τους υδατανθρακες.... δεν ειναι λιπος.... θολωμα ειναι.... ακομα και οταν ριχνεις τους υδατανθρακες μπορεις να θολωσεις....


devil ,θα σ πω οτι νυσταζω ολη μερα με τοσο υδατανθρακα που τρωω :01. Razz: 
δεν ξερω αν θα πω κοτσανα :02. Smash:  αλλα παιζεο ο οργανισμος μου να χρησιμοποιει περισσοτερο τον υδατανθρακα ως πρωτη πηγη παραγωγης ενεργειας,και τα λιπαρα να μην τα αγγιζει καν?οποτε οσο ανεβαζω λιπαρα να παχαινω?
ρωταω καθως ειχα διαβασει οτι οι μεσομορφοι(μιας και θεωρω κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ειμαι μεσο)αντιδρουν καλυτερα σε μεσσαιες ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα ,και πρεπει τα λιπαρα να ειναι περιορισμενα...

----------


## Devil

> devil ,θα σ πω οτι νυσταζω ολη μερα με τοσο υδατανθρακα που τρωω
> δεν ξερω αν θα πω κοτσανα αλλα παιζεο ο οργανισμος μου να χρησιμοποιει περισσοτερο τον υδατανθρακα ως πρωτη πηγη παραγωγης ενεργειας,και τα λιπαρα να μην τα αγγιζει καν?οποτε οσο ανεβαζω λιπαρα να παχαινω?
> ρωταω καθως ειχα διαβασει οτι οι μεσομορφοι(μιας και θεωρω κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ειμαι μεσο)αντιδρουν καλυτερα σε μεσσαιες ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα ,και πρεπει τα λιπαρα να ειναι περιορισμενα...


αν παιρνεις παραπανω θερμιδες απο αυτες που θες ναι λογικο.... αν δεν παιρνεις οχι....

----------


## johny_8

1 λιτρο γαλα 3,5 και μια μπανανα για απογευματινο στν ογκο ειναι οκ?

----------


## tolis93

> 1 λιτρο γαλα 3,5 και μια μπανανα για απογευματινο στν ογκο ειναι οκ?


δε μπορει να σ απαντησει κανενας.δε ξερουμε τι τρως την υπολοιπη μερα.σα τροφες για ογκο κ το γαλα κ η μπανανα ειναι μαστ για μενα.αλλα ειναι κ τι τρως μεσα στη μερα

----------


## johny_8

πολυ προχειρα πρωι γαλα(1 κουπα) με κουακερ 150 γρ και 2φετες ψωμι μ2 γαλοπουλα κ κανα 2 αυγα και μ2 κσ μελι
μεταπροπονηση πιτακι με 5 απραδια και 100-150κυακερ
μεσημερι κοτοπουλο130(ψητο) με ρυζι 
απογευμα 1 λιτρο γαλα και 1 μπανανα
βραδακι 1 κονσ τονο με 1πατατα και 1 κ.σ λαδι
κ βραδυ 200 γιαουρτι με 25 μυγδαλα

----------


## tolis93

> πολυ προχειρα πρωι γαλα(1 κουπα) με κουακερ 150 γρ και 2φετες ψωμι μ2 γαλοπουλα κ κανα 2 αυγα και μ2 κσ μελι
> μεταπροπονηση πιτακι με 5 απραδια και 100-150κυακερ
> μεσημερι κοτοπουλο130(ψητο) με ρυζι 
> απογευμα 1 λιτρο γαλα και 1 μπανανα
> βραδακι 1 κονσ τονο με 1πατατα και 1 κ.σ λαδι
> κ βραδυ 200 γιαουρτι με 25 μυγδαλα


αν σου βγαινουν τα μακρος εκει π πρεπει.δλδ ενα 10-20 % πανω απο τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου.πετας!

----------


## procop

εχω τρελαθει με την διατροφη,κατι με χαλαει και δεν το εντοπιζω με τιποτα.....
λοιπον θα τα γραψω καπως συγκεντρωμενα μην σας βγουν τα ματια :01. Razz: 
ανεβηκα σε κιλα,απο 72 περιπου τον σεπτεβρη,εφτασα 80 την ημερα τ ατλας(3 δεκ)
επαιρνα και κρεατινη..
κοβω κρεατινη,και αντι να χανω νερα,εγω βαζω,δεν ξερω πως το καταφερα αυτο :02. Shock: 
η κοιλια μ μεγαλωνει και ειμαι στασιμος στα κιλα..
σκεφτομαι ,να βγαλω απο το προτελευταιο γευμα τον υδατανθρακα(ειναι περιοπου στις 21,00) και να αυξησω την σαλατα..αλλα τις θερμιδες που χανω,να τις καλυψω απο πρωτεινη,διοτι τα λιπαρα με χαλανε(αποδεδειγμενα)..
ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?

----------


## Goofonly

> εχω τρελαθει με την διατροφη,κατι με χαλαει και δεν το εντοπιζω με τιποτα.....
> λοιπον θα τα γραψω καπως συγκεντρωμενα μην σας βγουν τα ματια
> ανεβηκα σε κιλα,απο 72 περιπου τον σεπτεβρη,εφτασα 80 την ημερα τ ατλας(3 δεκ)
> επαιρνα και κρεατινη..
> κοβω κρεατινη,και αντι να χανω νερα,εγω βαζω,δεν ξερω πως το καταφερα αυτο
> η κοιλια μ μεγαλωνει και ειμαι στασιμος στα κιλα..
> σκεφτομαι ,να βγαλω απο το προτελευταιο γευμα τον υδατανθρακα(ειναι περιοπου στις 21,00) και να αυξησω την σαλατα..αλλα τις θερμιδες που χανω,να τις καλυψω απο πρωτεινη,διοτι τα λιπαρα με χαλανε(αποδεδειγμενα)..
> ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?


παίζει να'χεις πολύ υδατάνθρακα και να κατακρατάει... αν και θα έπρεπε κάποια νερά να φύγουν, αν έχεις πολλά όμως δεν θα δεις και ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή... χώσε πρωτείνη ναι, θερμίδες το ένα θερμίδες το άλλο, απλά βάλε τον υδατάνθρακα pre και post workout, τριγύρω απ'τη προπόνηση δηλαδή και το πρωί

----------


## procop

> παίζει να'χεις πολύ υδατάνθρακα και να κατακρατάει... αν και θα έπρεπε κάποια νερά να φύγουν, αν έχεις πολλά όμως δεν θα δεις και ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή... χώσε πρωτείνη ναι, θερμίδες το ένα θερμίδες το άλλο, απλά βάλε τον υδατάνθρακα pre και post workout, τριγύρω απ'τη προπόνηση δηλαδή και το πρωί


για να καταλαβεις,εχω 100 γρ πρωι κουακερ,100 πριν και 100 μετα(συνηθως μαυρο ρυζι) και 50 βραδι,δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα για 80 κιλα,εσυ τι λες?

----------


## tolis93

> για να καταλαβεις,εχω 100 γρ πρωι κουακερ,100 πριν και 100 μετα(συνηθως μαυρο ρυζι) και 50 βραδι,δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα για 80 κιλα,εσυ τι λες?


δλδ 300-350 χωρις σαλατες κτλπ...ε δεν τα λες με τη καμια κ λιγα.λιπαρα τι ποσοστα παιζεις?για μενα μειωσε στα 220-250 κ θα δεις αμεσως διαφορες...

----------


## procop

> δλδ 300-350 χωρις σαλατες κτλπ...ε δεν τα λες με τη καμια κ λιγα.λιπαρα τι ποσοστα παιζεις?για μενα μειωσε στα 220-250 κ θα δεις αμεσως διαφορες...


σαλατες δεν μετραω ποτε....λιπαρα παιζω γυρω στα 80(αν βαλεις οτι το μοσχαρι που τρωω εχει 20 γρ στα 100),και μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα εχει σιγουρα 20-30 γρ,παιζει να βγαινω και 100 περιπου...
πρωτεινη μενω στα 160-180
edit: οποτε θα βγαλω  τον υδατανθρακα το βραδυ(50γρ) και θα ανεβασω ελαφρως πρωτεινη,καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι

----------


## tolis93

> σαλατες δεν μετραω ποτε....λιπαρα παιζω γυρω στα 80(αν βαλεις οτι το μοσχαρι που τρωω εχει 20 γρ στα 100),και μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα εχει σιγουρα 20-30 γρ,παιζει να βγαινω και 100 περιπου...
> πρωτεινη μενω στα 160-180
> edit: οποτε θα βγαλω  τον υδατανθρακα το βραδυ(50γρ) και θα ανεβασω ελαφρως πρωτεινη,καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι


για μενα κρατα υδατανθρακα πρωι κ γυρω απο τη προπονηση...το καλυτερο

----------


## procop

> για μενα κρατα υδατανθρακα πρωι κ γυρω απο τη προπονηση...το καλυτερο


καπως ετσι θα το κανω..

----------


## DimitrisT

> δλδ 300-350 χωρις σαλατες κτλπ...ε δεν τα λες με τη καμια κ λιγα.λιπαρα τι ποσοστα παιζεις?για μενα μειωσε στα 220-250 κ θα δεις αμεσως διαφορες...


100gr quaker εχουν 60gr υδατανθρακα, αρα με τις ποσοτητες που αναφερει ειναι συνολικα 350gr βρωμης αρα 210gr υδατανθρακα..

----------


## Goofonly

> 100gr quaker εχουν 60gr υδατανθρακα, αρα με τις ποσοτητες που αναφερει ειναι συνολικα 350gr βρωμης αρα 210gr υδατανθρακα..





> για να καταλαβεις,εχω 100 γρ πρωι κουακερ,100 πριν και 100 μετα(συνηθως μαυρο ρυζι) και 50 βραδι,δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα για 80 κιλα,εσυ τι λες?





> δλδ 300-350 χωρις σαλατες κτλπ...ε δεν τα λες με τη καμια κ λιγα.λιπαρα τι ποσοστα παιζεις?για μενα μειωσε στα 220-250 κ θα δεις αμεσως διαφορες...


δεν είναι πολλά... στα 100γρ ένα χ ποσοστό είναι υδατάνθρακας... αν μιλάμε για ρύζι έχουμε 140γρ από τα 200 και από βρώμη άλλα 60... δηλαδή ένα 200αρι... 800 θερμίδες από υδατάνθρακα δεν είναι και πολλές, αλλά είναι εφικτό να έχεις θέμα με νερά, ανάλογα με το σώμα σου

----------


## tolis93

> δεν είναι πολλά... στα 100γρ ένα χ ποσοστό είναι υδατάνθρακας... αν μιλάμε για ρύζι έχουμε 140γρ από τα 200 και από βρώμη άλλα 60... δηλαδή ένα 200αρι... 800 θερμίδες από υδατάνθρακα δεν είναι και πολλές, αλλά είναι εφικτό να έχεις θέμα με νερά, ανάλογα με το σώμα σου


Μόνο τα πρώτα γρ καταλαβα για βρωμη. Τα υπόλοιπα για υδατανθρακα τα καταλαβα. Όντως αν στα 200-220 γρ κρατάει νερα πιστεύω έχει να κάνει με το σώμα

----------


## procop

βασικα ναι οπως το εθεσα εχετε δικιο,δεν εβαλα ομως και την μπανανα που τρωω μαζι με κουακερ..
επισης 100 γρ ρυζι...αλλα οταν τρωω μακαρονια,τρωω περιπου 150 γρ πριν και 150 μετα..οποτε εκεινες τις μερες βγαινουν παραπανω οι ποσοτητηες σε υδατανθρακα..οποτε δεν εχω σταθερα π.χ 200 γρ υδατανθρακα,αλλα τις μισες περιπου μερες παιζω στα 200+ και τις αλλες στα 250+
υποψη,τρωω 2 μπανανες την ημερα,και τωρα που επαιρνα κρεατινη επινα και 50 γρ δεξτροζη οποτε παμε στα 300+(τις μερες προπονας)

----------


## Gaspari

Παίδες να ρωτήσω.. Χθές άκουσα πως το αρκετό γάλα μπορεί να σου κάνει καλό αλλά μετά ίσως να στο γυρίσει πίσω, δηλαδή να δημιουργήσει οστεοπόρωση και ίσως άλλα προβλήματα που δεν γνωρίζω.. Μπορεί να ισχύει; Μπορεί να μου το βασίσει κάποιος αν ισχύει και βάση τι κριτήριων;

----------


## loukoulos

απο οτι εχω ακουσει. λεγετε οτι το γαλα κατα τη διαδικασια της παστεριωσης χανει ενα ενζυμο που ειναι υπευθυνο για την αποροφηση ασβεστιου. ετσι αν και εχει ασβεστιο η μορφη του μεσα στο γαλα το κανει μη αποροφησημο.. καλυτερες πηγες ασβεστιου θεορουντε οι φυτικες λογο της καλυτερης αποροφυσης τους.
αν βρω και αλλα ποιο συγγεκριμενα στοιχεια θα τα αναφερω 
υγ φωσφατάση ειναι τ ενζυμο...τωρα τ θυμηθικα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εκτως των παραπανω,οι μεγαλες ποσοτητες γαλακτος και γενικα γαλακτοκομικων δεν κανουν καλο,λογω της καζεινης η οποια πηζει στο στομαχι(εξου και η αργη απορροφηση) με αποτελεσμα να ευνοει την αναπτυξη καρκινικων κυτταρων στην περιοχη.
Για αυτους που το εχουν σαν θεο το γαλα.Η' για τα GOMAD παιδακια.
Μην πεταχτει κανεις να ζητησει ερευνες και παπαριες.Να ψαξει να βρει. :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

νομιζω το κατσικισιο γαλα στιλ κεφιρ κ τετοια ειναι καλυτερο για την απορροφηση φωσφωρου κ ασβεστιου.λογω μιας βιταμινης σε μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα απο το αγελαδινο. τα υψιλης παστεριωσης ισχυει οτι χανουν καποιες βιταμινες κ δεν ευνοειται η απορροφηση ασβεστιου. επισης. ενας φιλος μ λογω μεγαλης ποσοτητας γαλακτος (4 λιτρα τη μερα κ βλεπουμε) σε συνδιασμο βεβαια με πολλα φρουτα κ λαχανικα επαθε υπερβιταμινωση

----------


## venom1987

ερωτηση......για ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να παιρνουνε πρωτεινη(whey on goldstandar)???? εγω βαζω 2 φορες Δευτερα με Παρασκευη εδω και 5-6 μηνες?????χρειαζεται διακοπη??

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ερωτηση......για ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να παιρνουνε πρωτεινη(whey on goldstandar)???? εγω βαζω 2 φορες Δευτερα με Παρασκευη εδω και 5-6 μηνες?????χρειαζεται διακοπη??


δεν υπαρχει απαντηση στην ερωτηση αυτη.Μερικοι θα σου πουνε οτι ειναι φαγητο και οτι δεν χρειαζεται στοπ,αλλοι θα σου πουνε να κανεις ενα οφ 1-2 βδομαδες.

Εγω προσωπικα θα σου λεγα τωρα μιας και ειναι και γιορτες να κανεις ενα οφ απο gym και supps καμια βδομαδα και να ξαναμπεις μετα.Κατι τετοιο 8α κανω κ γω.

----------


## rey1989

ξέμινα απο ντομάτες , χόρτα , μάπα και έχω μόνο κουνουπίδι και μαρούλι για το βραδυνό μου . Το κουνουπίδι είναι οκ η έχει πολους ΥΔ για βράδυ ? (συμιοτέον οτι στο βραδυνό μου η σαλάτα είναι πάντα τούμπανη.

Θα έτρωγα μαρούλι αλλά το είχα σιχαθεί και λέω να το ξαναφάω όταν αρχίσω γράμμωση.

----------


## gym

κανεις δεν παχυνε απο κουνουπιδι να ξερεις...

αλλα ποσο να φας...αν φας ενα μπωλ τεραστιο θα σκασεις ,θα σ επρηξει...αφοβα παντως κ ας πουν μερικοι μερικοι οτι δεν ειναι η καλυτερη πηγη για βραδυ...

----------


## rey1989

Δεν ρώτησα επειδή φοβάμαι μην παχύνω , ούτως η άλλος δεν θα τρώω συνεχώς απλά απόψε έτυχε να ξεμείνω και είπα να ρωτήσω για να ξέρω και μελλοντικά .  :08. Toast: 

δεν τρώω ένα μεγάλο μπόλ , είπαμε. :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL: 
όταν είναι για ντομάτα τρώω μια μεγάλη η δύο μικρομεσαίες και όποτε έχω βάζω και λίγο αγγούρι και όταν είναι για χόρτα ένα βαθύ πιάτο (τους έχω αδυναμία  :01. Razz: ) Μάπα βάζω 100γρ. αλλα ποτέ δεν την τρώω γιατί δεν την αντέχω και πολύ, μου κόβει την όρεξη.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2391/2


Φάε μέχρι να σκάσεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν ρώτησα επειδή φοβάμαι μην παχύνω , ούτως η άλλος δεν θα τρώω συνεχώς απλά απόψε έτυχε να ξεμείνω και είπα να ρωτήσω για να ξέρω και μελλοντικά . 
> 
> δεν τρώω ένα μεγάλο μπόλ , είπαμε.
> όταν είναι για ντομάτα τρώω μια μεγάλη η δύο μικρομεσαίες και όποτε έχω βάζω και λίγο αγγούρι και όταν είναι για χόρτα ένα βαθύ πιάτο (τους έχω αδυναμία ) Μάπα βάζω 100γρ. αλλα ποτέ δεν την τρώω γιατί δεν την αντέχω και πολύ, μου κόβει την όρεξη.


φιλτατε ρευ....1 κιλο κουνουπιδι εχει 15 γρ υδατανθρακα καθαρο. οι 3 ντοματες π τρως παιζει να χουν κ παραπνω.κ 1 κιλο ξερεις ποσο ειναι?εχεις δει τα πιατα μ φανταζομαι....ε καπου τοσο ειναι 1 κιλο :01. Mr. Green:  κουνουπιδια κ μπροκολα rules ρε. συν του οτι το κουνουπιδι ειναι τιγκα στη βιταμινη c

----------


## rey1989

> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2391/2
> 
> 
> Φάε μέχρι να σκάσεις


θα το τιμήσω τότε  :01. Razz: 




> φιλτατε ρευ....1 κιλο κουνουπιδι εχει 15 γρ υδατανθρακα καθαρο. οι 3 ντοματες π τρως παιζει να χουν κ παραπνω.κ 1 κιλο ξερεις ποσο ειναι?εχεις δει τα πιατα μ φανταζομαι....ε καπου τοσο ειναι 1 κιλο κουνουπιδια κ μπροκολα rules ρε. συν του οτι το κουνουπιδι ειναι τιγκα στη βιταμινη c


σοβαρά ?  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
ωραία θα το προτιμήσω τότε και θα μειώσω την ντομάτα.

----------


## Steve1991

καλησπέρα και  χρόνια πολλά 

αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα  κατά την διάρκεια τ ύπνου 
εάν ξυπνήσω να πάω τουαλέτα 
με πιάνει  απίστευτη πείνα  και  δεν μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθω 
συνήθως  στις 5-6 το πρωί κ ενώ δεν έχω συμπληρώσει   8 ώρες  ύπνου
ποια θα ήταν η συμβουλή σας ?
σήμερα που μου συνεβει αυτό   1 σκουπ mass  κ κοιμήθηκα κανονικά μετά

----------


## Giannistzn

Εχει κανεις ιδεα τα καστανα τι αναλογιες πρωτεΐνων/υδκα / λιπαρων εχουν? Γιατι στο νετ μονο θερμιδες βρισκω και αυτες μαλλον δεν ειναι σωστες, σε διαφορα σαιτ βλεπω αλλες τιμες. Βραστα σκετα φυσικα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γιάννη δες εδώ καστανα

----------


## TheWorst

> καλησπέρα και  χρόνια πολλά 
> 
> αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα  κατά την διάρκεια τ ύπνου 
> εάν ξυπνήσω να πάω τουαλέτα 
> με πιάνει  απίστευτη πείνα  και  δεν μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθω 
> συνήθως  στις 5-6 το πρωί κ ενώ δεν έχω συμπληρώσει   8 ώρες  ύπνου
> ποια θα ήταν η συμβουλή σας ?
> σήμερα που μου συνεβει αυτό   1 σκουπ mass  κ κοιμήθηκα κανονικά μετά


Ε .. Οχι και ζαχαρη ενδιαμεσα..
Βαλε λιγο κοτοπουλο , αυγα αν πεινας..

----------


## Steve1991

> Ε .. Οχι και ζαχαρη ενδιαμεσα..
> Βαλε λιγο κοτοπουλο , αυγα αν πεινας..


ζάχαρη  η mass? προσωπικά αυτή π περνω δεν έχει ζάχαρη

----------


## Giannistzn

> Γιάννη δες εδώ καστανα


Ευχαριστω στελιο. :03. Thumb up: 
Δεν εχω τα μυαλα μου τελευταια, ηθελα να κανω search και το ξεχασα..

----------


## DimitrisT

> καλησπέρα και  χρόνια πολλά 
> 
> αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα  κατά την διάρκεια τ ύπνου 
> εάν ξυπνήσω να πάω τουαλέτα 
> με πιάνει  απίστευτη πείνα  και  δεν μπορώ να ξανακοιμηθω 
> συνήθως  στις 5-6 το πρωί κ ενώ δεν έχω συμπληρώσει   8 ώρες  ύπνου
> ποια θα ήταν η συμβουλή σας ?
> σήμερα που μου συνεβει αυτό   1 σκουπ mass  κ κοιμήθηκα κανονικά μετά


Τι τρως πριν πας για υπνο;

----------


## TheWorst

> ζάχαρη  η mass? προσωπικά αυτή π περνω δεν έχει ζάχαρη


Μπα...
Gainer δεν ειναι ?? Αν δεν εχει ζαχαρη,εστω δεξτροζη,καποιο γρηγορα υ/α..Προορισμενο για μετα τη προπονηση... :01. Smile:

----------


## Steve1991

> Τι τρως πριν πας για υπνο;


150γρ μακαρόνια 
100 κρέας
1 αυγό 
μια μικρή χούφτα αμύγδαλα
σαλάτα

----------


## Steve1991

> Μπα...
> Gainer δεν ειναι ?? Αν δεν εχει ζαχαρη,εστω δεξτροζη,καποιο γρηγορα υ/α..Προορισμενο για μετα τη προπονηση...


χωρίς να κανω διαφήμιση  περνω την  serious mass της ΟΝ αν την  έχεις ακουστά

----------


## DimitrisT

> 150γρ μακαρόνια 
> 100 κρέας
> 1 αυγό 
> μια μικρή χούφτα αμύγδαλα
> σαλάτα


Και πεινας με ολα αυτα;  :01. Mr. Green:  
Εκτος και αν τα τρως 2-3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις...
Θα μπορουσες να εχεις ενα γιαουρτακι σε ετοιμοτητα, δεν εχει πολλες θερμιδες και σε κραταει. Το gainer που παιρνεις εχει πολυ ζαχαρη μεσα.

----------


## sportis

καλημερα!
να πω κ εγω με την σειρα μου για την διατροφη μου και αν καπου κανω λαθος να μου το πειτε!
εχουμε και λεμε, κατα της 7 τρωω μια κουπα κοφλειξ με γαλα! κατα της 10 ενα τοστακι με γαλοπουλα, κατα της 12 πινω την πρωτεινη (με γαλα) και τρωω καμια φορα καμια μπανανα!
στις 2 παω γυμναστηριο και τελειωνω στης 3μιση κ αμεσω πινω παλι πρωτεινη, περναει καμια ωρα και μετα τρω φαγητο... συνηθως κοτοπουλο μπιφτεκια και κανενα μαγειρευτο! και το βραδακυ καμια σαλατουλα η κανενα γιαουρτι.
ο στοχος μου ειναι να παρω κιλα ακομα περιπου στα 4 να παω 80 δηλαδη! αλλα εδω κ κατι μηνες εχω κολλησει στα 76 και δεν λεει να παει παραπανω... κανω καπου λαθος? ( ειμαι καπνιστης οχι πολυ περιπου 4 τσιγαρα την ημερα, ειμαι στο κοψιμο)
σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## tolis93

> καλημερα!
> να πω κ εγω με την σειρα μου για την διατροφη μου και αν καπου κανω λαθος να μου το πειτε!
> εχουμε και λεμε, κατα της 7 τρωω μια κουπα κοφλειξ με γαλα! κατα της 10 ενα τοστακι με γαλοπουλα, κατα της 12 πινω την πρωτεινη (με γαλα) και τρωω καμια φορα καμια μπανανα!
> στις 2 παω γυμναστηριο και τελειωνω στης 3μιση κ αμεσω πινω παλι πρωτεινη, περναει καμια ωρα και μετα τρω φαγητο... συνηθως κοτοπουλο μπιφτεκια και κανενα μαγειρευτο! και το βραδακυ καμια σαλατουλα η κανενα γιαουρτι.
> ο στοχος μου ειναι να παρω κιλα ακομα περιπου στα 4 να παω 80 δηλαδη! αλλα εδω κ κατι μηνες εχω κολλησει στα 76 και δεν λεει να παει παραπανω... κανω καπου λαθος? ( ειμαι καπνιστης οχι πολυ περιπου 4 τσιγαρα την ημερα, ειμαι στο κοψιμο)
> σας ευχαριστω!!!


Βαλε κ κανα ρύζι η μακαρόνια η καμιά πατατα με το μεσημεριανό σ . Το βράδυ βαλε κ σαλάτα κ γιαούρτι κ πάλι δε ξέρω αν θα πάρεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## sportis

> Βαλε κ κανα ρύζι η μακαρόνια η καμιά πατατα με το μεσημεριανό σ . Το βράδυ βαλε κ σαλάτα κ γιαούρτι κ πάλι δε ξέρω αν θα πάρεις


εννοειται πως μαζι με το κοτοπουλο/μπιφτεκι βαζω ειτε ρυζι/μακαρονια η πατατα/κουνουπιδι/μπροκολο!

----------


## tolis93

> εννοειται πως μαζι με το κοτοπουλο/μπιφτεκι βαζω ειτε ρυζι/μακαρονια η πατατα/κουνουπιδι/μπροκολο!


Κλ κουνουπιδι κ Μπροκολο μη τα μετρας καν

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οκ ευχαριστώ...δλδ θα τρώω λίγο γλυκόζη(πόσο :01. Wink:  και ασπράδια η κάποιο άλλο κρεας...
Και κάτι άλλο...Ας πουμε σήμερα η διατροφη μου έχει ως εξής(τη βάζω για να μου πείτε τι χρειάζεται να προσέξω η να διορθώσω).

Πρωϊ: 300ml γάλα 1,5% με δημιτριακα ολικης αλεσης με καλη πσοοτηα φυτικων ινων αλα είχα και σοκολάτα(δεν ειχα αλλα εκεινη την στιγμη)
Μεσημερι:Ψαρι(σφυριδα νομιζω ηταν  :01. Razz: ) σε σουπα μαζι με βραστη πατατα και καροτο βραστο.
Προπονητικο(μολις τωρα το εφαγα): 3 φέτες του τοστ ψωμι ολικης αλεσης με λίγο(μερικα γραμμαρια) σολομο καπνιστο(βασικα το ολικης λεσης ειναι συνθετος υδατανθρακας με χαμηλο γ.δ...σωστη επιλογη ;;; )
Μετα πρποπονητικο σκευτομαι να φάω άσπρο ψωμι(δεν εχω μπανανα) με ψάρι απο το μεσημερι η ασπραδια...
και μετά το βράδυ (σημερα σχολαω πιο νωρις) τι να φάω;  :01. Unsure: 
(σορυ που κάνω τόοοσες ερωτησεις αλλα τωρα αρχησα να ασχολουμε  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Διαβασα οτι δεν κανει ασπρο ψωμι..αρα να το αντικαταστησω με μελι;;Λιγο σκετο μελι  και μετα ψαρι σκετο παλι...και το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο ενα cottage με μια φετα ολικης αλεσης ψωμι και ενα ποτυρι γαλα;

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τελικά έφαγα βραστή πατάτα με βραστό καρότο και ψάρι,αλλά νομίζω το παράκανα στην ποσότητα...δεν ξέρω πόσα γρ. πρέπει να τρώω,έφαγα σχεδών ένα καρότο,μιση πατάτα(μεγάλη) και ψάρι μπορώ να πω πολύ...ποιοές είναι οι ποσότητες που πρέπει; :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Διαβασα οτι δεν κανει ασπρο ψωμι..αρα να το αντικαταστησω με μελι;;Λιγο σκετο μελι  και μετα ψαρι σκετο παλι...και το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο ενα cottage με μια φετα ολικης αλεσης ψωμι και ενα ποτυρι γαλα;


ρε συ μη κολλας τοσο.αλλοι τρωνε κ μπρετζελ ξερω γω :01. Mr. Green:  εγω μια φορα ετυχε κ εφαγα λουκουμαδες κρουασαν κ μπουγατσα. απλα κ μονο για το γλυκαιμικο δεικτη κ για το τσιτ γευμα.δλδ οργιο ηταν αλλα οκ. κ ασπρο ψωμι να παιζει χτυπα το δλδ ποια η διαφορα απο τα ασπρα μακαρονια? συν του οτι το μελι αλλαζει τρελα σε θεμα γλυκαιμικου δεικτη αναλογα με τι το τρως...δεν εχει μπανανες?σκασιλα σ φαε ασπρο ψωμι.δν εχει ψωμι?μη σε νοιαζει φαε μελι/δν εχει μελι? φαε μακαρονια ασπρα η ρυζι ασπρο.δε παιζει ουτε αυτο?πατατες βραστες αρκετη ωρα(ανεβαινει ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης ετσι) μη κολλας δλδ σε τοοοοσο λεπτομερια.απλα τι ειναι προτημοτερο λεμε.οχι οτι θα πεσει ο κοσμος αν μια μερα ξεμηνεις απο κατι

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οκ!!  :01. Smile Wide:  Και το βραδυ παλι κανενα γιαουρτακι η κανενα cottage με σαλατα η ψωμι ολικης,η ας πουμε ενα τοστακι με γαλοπουλα και τυρακι και γαλα...πατος να εχει πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα(χαμηλου γ.δ και συνθετος).
Κάτι άλλο τώρα,θα φτιάξω διατροφή αύριο και θα την ανεάσω να μου πειτε τι πρπεει να διορρθωσω... θερμιδες βασικου μεταβολισμου εχω 1800 και θερμιδες συντηρησης 3100 με 3200 (κάνω πολύυυυυυυ αερόβιο)...άρα εγώ που θέλω να κάψω και λίιγο λιπος αλλα να κανω και μυς...θα βάλω διατροφή γύρω στις 3000 θερμίδες...θα υπολογήσω και τα μάκρος για το πόσες θερμίδες και πού...και βλέπουμε  :01. Smile Wide: 
Bασικα στις ποσοτητες σκαλωνω..δεν ξερω ποσο να τρωω...
*Ποια είναι τα μακρος;;; Τα χα βρει και τα ξαναχασα -.-*

----------


## tolis93

> Οκ!!  Και το βραδυ παλι κανενα γιαουρτακι η κανενα cottage με σαλατα η ψωμι ολικης,η ας πουμε ενα τοστακι με γαλοπουλα και τυρακι και γαλα...πατος να εχει πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα(χαμηλου γ.δ και συνθετος).
> Κάτι άλλο τώρα,θα φτιάξω διατροφή αύριο και θα την ανεάσω να μου πειτε τι πρπεει να διορρθωσω... θερμιδες βασικου μεταβολισμου εχω 1800 και θερμιδες συντηρησης 3100 με 3200 (κάνω πολύυυυυυυ αερόβιο)...άρα εγώ που θέλω να κάψω και λίιγο λιπος αλλα να κανω και μυς...θα βάλω διατροφή γύρω στις 3000 θερμίδες...θα υπολογήσω και τα μάκρος για το πόσες θερμίδες και πού...και βλέπουμε 
> Bασικα στις ποσοτητες σκαλωνω..δεν ξερω ποσο να τρωω...
> *Ποια είναι τα μακρος;;; Τα χα βρει και τα ξαναχασα -.-*


Γιαννάκη άνοιξε ρ συ ένα θέμα να τα βρούμε όλα εκεί γτ εδώ χάνονται κ βγαίνουμε κ οφ. Βράδυ καλύτερα λαχανικά παρά ψωμί για μένα

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη η διαφορα αναμεσα στα ασπρα μακαρονια και στο ασπρο ψωμι ειναι ΤΟΣΗ

Τα μεν μακαρονακια εχουν 40-50 γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , ενω το δε ψωμακι εχει 70 ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Tolis έκανα θέμα για τη διατροφή μου γιατί έχω αλλάξει τα φώτα στα μισά θέματα  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη η διαφορα αναμεσα στα ασπρα μακαρονια και στο ασπρο ψωμι ειναι ΤΟΣΗ
> 
> Τα μεν μακαρονακια εχουν 40-50 γλυκαιμικο δεικτη , ενω το δε ψωμακι εχει 70 ..


Φίλτατε ξενυχτη  :01. Razz: . Μιλισα για συνδιασμους κ σε περίπτωση π δεν έχει καλυτερη πηγή. Στο μεταξύ βρασε μακαρόνια μίση ώρα να δεις εκεί π πάει ο γδ

----------


## TheWorst

Α συνδυασμους , ε ? 
Σαν εκεινο τον πυργο με τα μπισκοτα,τη ζαχαρη και τη μερεντα ?? ??  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ποποοο...τον ειδα τον πυργο!Εργο τέχνης..εγω θα λυπόμουν να το φάω xD..................στο τελος βάβαια θα έκανα τις 10 πληγές του φαραώ και θα δεν θα εμενα τιποτα ορθιο  :01. Unsure:  :02. Shock:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

Χαχαχαχα παιδιά δε λυπασαι με τπτ να το φας. Θα φτιάξω κ αντίστοιχο με weetabix κ δικιά μ μερεντα  :01. Razz: . Κ πρωτεϊνη βανίλια για χιόνι  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## giorgosss

πηρα χτες μια πρωτεινη 60αρα και χαπια αμινοξεα . επειδη ομως δεν ξερω ακριβως δοσολογια , σκεφτομαι να περνω 1 scoop πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση + κρεατικο η ψαρι (οταν εχω ) και οταν δεν εχω να περνω 2 scoop . οταν δεν εχω προπονηση να μην περνω καθολου . τωρα για τα αμινοξεα σκεφτομαι να περνω 2 (πρωι - βραδι ) οταν δεω εχω προπονηση και οταν εχω τα ιδια + 1 πριν την προπονηση... please δοιρθωστε με αν κανω λαθος γιατι ο απατεωνας στο μαγαζι μου ειπε να περνω 6 ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ!!! τελος για πολυβιταμινη σκεφτομαι να περνω 1 καψουλα τις μερες που εχς προπονηση μονο..  :08. Toast:

----------


## giorgosss

> πηρα χτες μια πρωτεινη 60αρα και χαπια αμινοξεα . επειδη ομως δεν ξερω ακριβως δοσολογια , σκεφτομαι να περνω 1 scoop πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση + κρεατικο η ψαρι (οταν εχω ) και οταν δεν εχω να περνω 2 scoop . οταν δεν εχω προπονηση να μην περνω καθολου . τωρα για τα αμινοξεα σκεφτομαι να περνω 2 (πρωι - βραδι ) οταν δεω εχω προπονηση και οταν εχω τα ιδια + 1 πριν την προπονηση... please δοιρθωστε με αν κανω λαθος γιατι ο απατεωνας στο μαγαζι μου ειπε να περνω 6 ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ!!! τελος για πολυβιταμινη σκεφτομαι να περνω 1 καψουλα τις μερες που εχς προπονηση μονο..


???????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## beefmeup

μετα την προπονα 25-30γρ πρτεινης ειναι αρκετα..παραπανω δεν χρειαζεσαι ειτε τρως κρεας ειτε οχι..
δες στα ποσα γρ σκονης σου βγαζει τοση πρωτεινη αυτη που πηρες κ περνε τοσο..
τα αμινοξεα αν ειναι σε καψουλες καλυτερα να τα περνεις για να συμπληρωνεις καποια γευματα που δεν εχουν τοση πρωτεινη,η αναμεσα στα γευματα σου για να μην ξεμενεις απο αμινο στο αιμα..

----------


## Chris92

τωρα τις γιορτες εφαγα μια αραβικη σαλατα με πλιγουρι ταμπουλε νομιζω λεγεται και πραγματικα τρελαθηκα ! θελω να το συμπεριλαβω στη διατροφη μου στη θεση του καφε ριζιου και της σαλατας. πως σας φαινεται σαν ιδεα? τρωει κανεις πλιγουρι καθημερινα?

----------


## tolis93

> τωρα τις γιορτες εφαγα μια αραβικη σαλατα με πλιγουρι ταμπουλε νομιζω λεγεται και πραγματικα τρελαθηκα ! θελω να το συμπεριλαβω στη διατροφη μου στη θεση του καφε ριζιου και της σαλατας. πως σας φαινεται σαν ιδεα? τρωει κανεις πλιγουρι καθημερινα?


Μέτρα έναν  :01. Smile:  το καλό είναι ότι δε θέλει κ βρασιμο απλά καυτό νερό βάζεις κ τα αφήνεις να πάρουν νερό

----------


## Chris92

> Μέτρα έναν  το καλό είναι ότι δε θέλει κ βρασιμο απλά καυτό νερό βάζεις κ τα αφήνεις να πάρουν νερό


μα γιατι περιμενα οτι εσυ θα απαντησεις? :01. Mr. Green:  τολη το εχεις φαει αυτο το ταμπουλε? αν οχι δοκιμασε το εγω τρελαθηκα! α κατι αλο περα απο το χρονο ετοιμασιας πως ειναι σε συγκρηση με το καφε ρυζι?

----------


## tolis93

> μα γιατι περιμενα οτι εσυ θα απαντησεις? τολη το εχεις φαει αυτο το ταμπουλε? αν οχι δοκιμασε το εγω τρελαθηκα! α κατι αλο περα απο το χρονο ετοιμασιας πως ειναι σε συγκρηση με το καφε ρυζι?


Αν εχω φάει? Φτιάχνω σχεδόν κάθε μερα!  Έχει παραπάνω πρωτεινη λιγότερο υδατανθρακα κ πολλές ίνες. Ασε π φουσκώνει τρέλα κ νιώθεισ ότι τρως 500 γρ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Gianna

> Μέτρα έναν  το καλό είναι ότι δε θέλει κ βρασιμο απλά καυτό νερό βάζεις κ τα αφήνεις να πάρουν νερό


Παρούσα!! Νο 2!!! Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω πωρωθεί κι εγώ με πλιγούρι. Σήμερα κιόλας έφαγα (με ψιλοκομμένη ντοματούλα, πιπεριά, κρεμμύδάκι, λίγο σέλινο και κάππαρη) παρέα με μπιφτεκάκια κοτόπουλο.  :01. Razz:   80 γρ. (καμιά φορά βάζω και 100) άβραστο το θεωρείτε πολύ;; (ουυυυυπς)

----------


## tolis93

> Παρούσα!! Νο 2!!! Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω πωρωθεί κι εγώ με πλιγούρι. Σήμερα κιόλας έφαγα (με ψιλοκομμένη ντοματούλα, πιπεριά, κρεμμύδάκι, λίγο σέλινο και κάππαρη) παρέα με μπιφτεκάκια κοτόπουλο.   80 γρ. (καμιά φορά βάζω και 100) άβραστο το θεωρείτε πολύ;; (ουυυυυπς)


μπααα ουτε καν.55-60 γρ καθαρο υδατανθρακα σ βγαζει. περασε περιοδος π χτυπουσα κ 200 και 300 γρ καθε μερα.αβραστο :01. Wink:

----------


## mitsoulas

Kαλημερα εχω καποιες αποριες σχετικα με την διατροφη και εχω μπερδευτει , παλιοτερα ειχα διαβασει στο ιντερνετ οτι το πρωινο που ειναι βασικο γευμα δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει το 25% της ημερισιας διατροφης δηλαδη σε μια διατροφη 3000 θερμιδων το πρωινο πρεπει να εχει 750 θερμιδες ειναι αληθεια αυτο ??? και κατι ακομα το οποιο με μπερδεψε ακομα περισσοτερο παλι στην ιδια σελιδα ελεγε οτι οι θερμιδες ανα γευμα δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνανε τις 600 θερμιδες (πρωινο-μεσημεριανο-βραδυνο)  :02. Shock:   και τα υπολοιπα 3 ενδοιαμεσα γευματα δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνανε τις 300 θερμιδες. Επαθα πλακα μολις το διαβασα ειναι αληθεια αυτο ή παραμυθια της χαλιμας. ? ? ? Αν ισχυει αυτο τοτε σε μια διατροφη ογκου με 4000 θερμιδες ημερισιως κατι κανεις στραβα.

----------


## NASSER

> Kαλημερα εχω καποιες αποριες σχετικα με την  διατροφη και εχω μπερδευτει , παλιοτερα ειχα διαβασει στο ιντερνετ οτι  το πρωινο που ειναι βασικο γευμα δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει το 25% της  ημερισιας διατροφης δηλαδη σε μια διατροφη 3000 θερμιδων το πρωινο  πρεπει να εχει 750 θερμιδες ειναι αληθεια αυτο ??? και κατι ακομα το  οποιο με μπερδεψε ακομα περισσοτερο παλι στην ιδια σελιδα ελεγε οτι οι  θερμιδες ανα γευμα δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνανε τις 600 θερμιδες  (πρωινο-μεσημεριανο-βραδυνο)    και τα υπολοιπα 3 ενδοιαμεσα γευματα δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνανε τις 300  θερμιδες. Επαθα πλακα μολις το διαβασα ειναι αληθεια αυτο ή παραμυθια  της χαλιμας. ? ? ? Αν ισχυει αυτο τοτε σε μια διατροφη ογκου με 4000  θερμιδες ημερισιως κατι κανεις στραβα.


Θα ήταν καλό να δούμε το άρθρο που διάβασες αν στηρίζεται σε κάποια μελέτη και πειραματισμούς.
Γενικά όμως οργανισμός με οργανισμό έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες και δυνατότητες και τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Ίσως στο άρθρο να παρουσίαζε κάποια κλίμακα και οι τιμές που διάβασες να ήταν απλά ενδεικτικές, καθώς ο μέσος όρος των ανθρώπων, τρώνε λιγότερα από 5 γεύματα ημερησίως.

----------


## mitsoulas

> Θα ήταν καλό να δούμε το άρθρο που διάβασες αν στηρίζεται σε κάποια μελέτη και πειραματισμούς.
> Γενικά όμως οργανισμός με οργανισμό έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες και δυνατότητες και τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Ίσως στο άρθρο να παρουσίαζε κάποια κλίμακα και οι τιμές που διάβασες να ήταν απλά ενδεικτικές, καθώς ο μέσος όρος των ανθρώπων, τρώνε λιγότερα από 5 γεύματα ημερησίως.


Δυστηχως δεν το βρισκω το αρθρο ελεγε διαφορα παντως ισως μιλουσε για διαιτα , παντως αυτο με το πρωινο για το 25% της ημερισιας διατροφης εχει δοση αληθειας και αυτο γιατι καποιο πρωινο που εφαγα τον αγγλεουρα μετα στην δουλεια μου ηθελα να πεσω για υπνο ασε και το αλλο οτι ημουν κακοδιαθετος. Απο τοτε προσπαθω οι θερμιδες το πρωι να μην ξεπερνανε τις 650 και αισθανομαι περιφημα. Γενικα οι θερμιδες που παιρνω ολη την ημερα δεν ειναι πανω απο 2500 περιπου θερμιδες και ο λογος ειναι οτι το υψος μου ειναι 1,73 και εχω στοχο κυριως την γραμμωση. Κανω κατι λαθος φιλε ? ? ? οσο για τα γευματα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να τρωω καθε με δυο-τρεις ωρες.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## GeoDask

> Δυστηχως δεν το βρισκω το αρθρο ελεγε διαφορα παντως ισως μιλουσε για διαιτα , παντως αυτο με το πρωινο για το 25% της ημερισιας διατροφης εχει δοση αληθειας και αυτο γιατι καποιο πρωινο που εφαγα τον αγγλεουρα μετα στην δουλεια μου ηθελα να πεσω για υπνο ασε και το αλλο οτι ημουν κακοδιαθετος. Απο τοτε προσπαθω οι θερμιδες το πρωι να μην ξεπερνανε τις 650 και αισθανομαι περιφημα. Γενικα οι θερμιδες που παιρνω ολη την ημερα δεν ειναι πανω απο 2500 περιπου θερμιδες και ο λογος ειναι οτι το υψος μου ειναι 1,73 και εχω στοχο κυριως την γραμμωση. Κανω κατι λαθος φιλε ? ? ? οσο για τα γευματα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να τρωω καθε με δυο-τρεις ωρες.


Φίλε μου μπορείς να τρώς όποτε γουστάρεις και όποτε στο επιτρέπει το πρόγραμμα σου αρκεί να πετυχένεις τις ημερήσιες θερμίδες σου. Αν πιστεύεις ότι το να τρώς καθε 2-3 ώρες θα σε βοηθήσει να κοντρολάρεις
την πείνα σου κάντο έτσι, άν πάλι θές να κάνεις 3 γεύματα την ημέρα κάντο.

Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις όμως είναι το pre&post workout γεύμα σου.

----------


## mitsoulas

> Φίλε μου μπορείς να τρώς όποτε γουστάρεις και όποτε στο επιτρέπει το πρόγραμμα σου αρκεί να πετυχένεις τις ημερήσιες θερμίδες σου. Αν πιστεύεις ότι το να τρώς καθε 2-3 ώρες θα σε βοηθήσει να κοντρολάρεις
> την πείνα σου κάντο έτσι, άν πάλι θές να κάνεις 3 γεύματα την ημέρα κάντο.
> 
> Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις όμως είναι το pre&post workout γεύμα σου.


 
Nαι βοηθαει πολυ στο να μην πειναω , το πρυν την προπονηση γευμα ειναι ενα ποτηρι γαλα με 20 γραμμαρια καθαρη πρωτεινη (χωρις υδατανθρακα) το υπολογισα γυρω στις 200 θερμιδες. Το μετα την προπονηση γευμα ειναι 30 γραμμαρια καθαρη πρωτεινη μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα καλα θα ηταν αυτην την πρωτεινη να μπορουσα να την παρω απο τροφη και μονο αλλα λογω δουλειας αρα ελλειψη χρονου αναγκαστικα την περνω απο σκονη. Δυστηχως το αθλημα αυτο για να αποδωσεις πρεπει η διατροφη που κανεις να ειναι το 70% και το υπολοιπο 30% απο ασκηση για να δεις πανω σου αποτελεσμα για αυτο και πολλοι το εγκαταλειπουν απογοητευμενοι. Θεληση υπαρχει αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει και χρονος αλλα και χρημα για να μπορεις να κανεις μια σωστη διατροφη.

----------


## GeoDask

> Nαι βοηθαει πολυ στο να μην πειναω , το πρυν την προπονηση γευμα ειναι ενα ποτηρι γαλα με 20 γραμμαρια καθαρη πρωτεινη (χωρις υδατανθρακα) το υπολογισα γυρω στις 200 θερμιδες. Το μετα την προπονηση γευμα ειναι 30 γραμμαρια καθαρη πρωτεινη μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα καλα θα ηταν αυτην την πρωτεινη να μπορουσα να την παρω απο τροφη και μονο αλλα λογω δουλειας αρα ελλειψη χρονου αναγκαστικα την περνω απο σκονη. Δυστηχως το αθλημα αυτο για να αποδωσεις πρεπει η διατροφη που κανεις να ειναι το 70% και το υπολοιπο 30% απο ασκηση για να δεις πανω σου αποτελεσμα για αυτο και πολλοι το εγκαταλειπουν απογοητευμενοι. Θεληση υπαρχει αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει και χρονος αλλα και χρημα για να μπορεις να κανεις μια σωστη διατροφη.


Σωστό σε βρίσκω άλλα όσον αφορά τα pre&post workout meals σου παραθέτω τις συμβουλές του Alan Aragon :

*Pre :*

Option A: 60-90 minutes pre-workout, have a solid, balanced meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.

Adding fat at this point is fine, use your discretion as long as it fits into your macronutrient goals. Note that this meal is skipped if you train first thing in the morning.

OR…

Option B: 30-0 minutes pre-workout – (and/or sipped throughout the workout), have a liquid or easily digested meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.

If you were going to train for close to or more than 2 hours continuously, it would definitely benefit you to have this extra pre-workout meal either immediately prior to, or sipped during training. Keep the fats here incidental and not added if you’re prone to gastric distress during training.

*Post :*

Within 30 minutes post-workout, have either a liquid or solid meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25-0.5g per pound of your target body weight.

Amount of fat here doesn’t matter as long as your daily target is hit.

----------


## mitsoulas

> Σωστό σε βρίσκω άλλα όσον αφορά τα pre&post workout meals σου παραθέτω τις συμβουλές του Alan Aragon :
> 
> *Pre :*
> 
> Option A: 60-90 minutes pre-workout, have a solid, balanced meal containing…
> 
> Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
> Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
> 
> ...


Ναι στις 17:00 - 18:00 τρωω πληρες γευμα μετα απο 3 ωρες περνω το ροφημα που εγραψα μιση ωρα αναμονη και μετα γυμναστικη. Μετα την γυμναστικη ακολουθει το αλλο ροφημα και τελος στο κρεβατι για υπνο. Δηλαδη μεταπροπονητικο γευμα δεν τρωω γιατι πεφτω για υπνο αλλα μεχρι στιγμης με παει μια χαρα. Φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

----------


## Gianna

> μπααα ουτε καν.55-60 γρ καθαρο υδατανθρακα σ βγαζει. περασε περιοδος π χτυπουσα κ 200 και 300 γρ καθε μερα.αβραστο


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Thanks!!

----------


## tolis93

> Thanks!!


anytime  :01. Wink:  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

χτες μ δημιουργηθηκε η εξης αποροια. εγω πχ εχασα βαρος με φρουτα.κανενα αλλο υδατανθρακα.και απο οσπρια αλλα 1-2 φορες τη βδομαδα μαξ π ηταν ο μονος συνθετος. ρυζι ετρωγα 1 στο μηνα πχ. κ εκεινη τη περιοδο (εχασα και τρελο μυικο ιστο γτ απλα ετρωγα 1600 θερμιδες τη μερα ας πουμε) ημουν θεοστεγνος.6-7% λιπος ειχα φτασει κ απο τοτε δε το ξανα ακουμπησα.και αναρωτιεμαι.ειναι δυνατον να μαθεις τον οργανισμο να χανει με ενα τροπο και μετα να χανει μονο με αυτον?πχ ουτε καν η κετο δε λειτουργησε τοσο καλα σε μενα ενω ολοι λενε λιπαρα λιπαρα λιπαρα λιπαρα κτλπ.κ δεν εκανα μια βδομαδα κετο.αλλα ενα μηνα.με 2 γεμισματα ολα κ ολα κ 2 τελευταιες βδομαδες σερι... δηλαδη ειναι δυνατον να μαθουμε το σωμα μας να χανει με καποιο ειδος τροφης και μονο?

----------


## lila_1

Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λές νομίζω. Αν έχασες με φρούτα έχασες γιατί ήσουν υποθερμιδικά. ΟΤΙ Και να τρώς αν είσαι υποθερμιδικά θα χάσεις.
Το σώμα 8ερμίδες αναγνωρίζει όσον αφορά τις αυξομοιώσεις βάρους-λίπους. Όχι τύπους τροφίμων

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λές νομίζω. Αν έχασες με φρούτα έχασες γιατί ήσουν υποθερμιδικά. ΟΤΙ Και να τρώς αν είσαι υποθερμιδικά θα χάσεις.
> Το σώμα 8ερμίδες αναγνωρίζει όσον αφορά τις αυξομοιώσεις βάρους-λίπους. Όχι τύπους τροφίμων


συμφωνα με ενα αρθρο του savage παιζει κ ρολο το τι τρως παντα.γιατι καποιες τροφες χρειαζονται περισσοτερες θερμιδες για να τις καψεις. διατροφικες συμβουλες λεγεται.εκει πανω πατησα. μαλιστα παρατηρησα οτι εκεινη τη περιοδο αργοτερα ετρωγα κ 2500 και 2800 θερμιδες και δεν επαιρνα τπτ.τωρα με συνθετους υδατανθρακες κ λιπαρα 2500 να παω κατευθειαν τσιμπαω κιλα θολωνω κ ετσι.κυριως απο εκει μ γεννηθηκε η αποροια

----------


## lila_1

> συμφωνα με ενα αρθρο του savage παιζει κ ρολο το τι τρως παντα.γιατι καποιες τροφες χρειαζονται περισσοτερες θερμιδες για να τις καψεις. διατροφικες συμβουλες λεγεται.εκει πανω πατησα. μαλιστα παρατηρησα οτι εκεινη τη περιοδο αργοτερα ετρωγα κ 2500 και 2800 θερμιδες και δεν επαιρνα τπτ.τωρα με συνθετους υδατανθρακες κ λιπαρα 2500 να παω κατευθειαν τσιμπαω κιλα θολωνω κ ετσι.κυριως απο εκει μ γεννηθηκε η αποροια


Δεν λες τι έτρωγες. Οι υδατάνθρακες έχουν την ιδιότητα να τραβάνε νερά οπότε στις ίδιες θερμίδες μάλλον είναι αναμενόμενο να θολώσεις όταν οι καρμπς είναι περισσότεροι σε σχέση με ένα άλλο μακροσυστατικό.
Επίσης αυτό για την διαδικασία αφομοίωσης δεν ξέρω πράγματι αν ισχύει,αν δηλαδή ο οργανισμός δαπανά αισθητά περισσότερες θερμίδες ανάλογα με τον τύπο των τροφών. Αυτό που σίγουρα βοηθάει η δυσκολία πέψης είναι το χρόνο κορεσμού και τον έλεγχο της πείνας. Εκεί που θα παιρνες δηλαδή 500 θερμίδες με μία σοκολάτα και θα ξαναπείναγες σε ένα 2ωρο, τρώς κανονικό γεύμα με σύνθετους καρμπς, σαλάτες, κρέας κλπ, το αφομοιώνεις σε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο και πεινάς πάλι σε ένα 5ωρο..
Κάπως έτσι

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν λες τι έτρωγες. Οι υδατάνθρακες έχουν την ιδιότητα να τραβάνε νερά οπότε στις ίδιες θερμίδες μάλλον είναι αναμενόμενο να θολώσεις όταν οι καρμπς είναι περισσότεροι σε σχέση με ένα άλλο μακροσυστατικό.
> Επίσης αυτό για την διαδικασία αφομοίωσης δεν ξέρω πράγματι αν ισχύει,αν δηλαδή ο οργανισμός δαπανά αισθητά περισσότερες θερμίδες ανάλογα με τον τύπο των τροφών. Αυτό που σίγουρα βοηθάει η δυσκολία πέψης είναι το χρόνο κορεσμού και τον έλεγχο της πείνας. Εκεί που θα παιρνες δηλαδή 500 θερμίδες με μία σοκολάτα και θα ξαναπείναγες σε ένα 2ωρο, τρώς κανονικό γεύμα με σύνθετους καρμπς, σαλάτες, κρέας κλπ, το αφομοιώνεις σε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο και πεινάς πάλι σε ένα 5ωρο..
> Κάπως έτσι


αυτο περι σοκολατας διαπιστωμενο πολλες φορες :01. Mr. Green:  νομιζα οτι οι υδατανθρακες σε συνδιασμο με νερο τραβανε νερα και θολωνουν :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

ερωτηση για τους ειδικους σε ερευνες αυτο

εψαχνα να βρω καποια ερευνα για το ποσες οντως θερμιδες χρειαζεται το ανθρωπινο σωμα.και αν η κατα πολυ μειωμενη καταναλωση αυτων(πχ 1000 θερμιδες κατω) επιρεαζει το μεταβολισμο σε σημειο που ο αθλητης χτυπαει πλατω και δε μπορει να χασει βαρος η να παρει καθαρη μυικη μαζα ευκολα αυξανοντας τις θερμιδες του ακομα και σταδιακα. για ενα φιλαρακι το ψαχνα το θεμα π μ ειπε οτι καταναλωνει 1500 θερμιδες και του εχει μηνει λιγο λιπος και δε μπορει να το χασει. 80 κιλα παλικαρι ειναι 78 καπου εκει και 21 χρονων.του ειπα να αυξησει σταδιακα αλλα μου ειπε οτι η ζυγαρια ανεβαινει κατακορυφα. αν καποιος εχει καποια ερευνα στα υποψη θα βοηθουσε...
ΥΓ η διατροφη του ειναι κλασικοτατη ρυζι μαυρο σαλατες ελαιολαδα λινελαια μοσχαρια ψαρια κοτοπουλα κ τετοια

----------


## procop

ξερει καποιος αν τα συκωτακια απο κοτοπουλο ειναι καλα για τροφή?τι macros εχουν??

----------


## tolis93

> ξερει καποιος αν τα συκωτακια απο κοτοπουλο ειναι καλα για τροφή?τι macros εχουν??


εσυ δε το ξανα ρωτησες αυτο? :01. Mr. Green:  ειναι πολυ κομπλε.κατσε να σ πω κ μακρος
εχει 4,8 γρ λιπαρα 17 γρ πρωτεινη και0,73 γρ υδατανθρακα.στα 100 γρ ωμο παντα

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη οντως αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα θα χασεις ετσι κι αλλιως ΚΙΛΑ , αλλα το θεμα ειναι τι κιλα θα χασεις? 
Κανονικα (συμφωνα με τη λογικη) αν τρως πολλα φρουτα(εχουν φρουκτοζη - ΚΑΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ..) , ρυζι , πατατα(που ειναι συνθετοι υ/ες κτλ) ειναι λογικο να χασεις κιλα , αλλα αυτα να ΜΗΝ ειναι τα περισσοτερα λιπος..Ιδιως σε σενα που εισαι εκτομορφικος..Και με 6-7% ποσοστο λιπους ποσο κατω να παει ?? 
Αν ειχες κανει μια καλη περιοδο ογκου να βαλεις +10-15 κιλα μεσα σε 8-9-10 μηνες ας πουμε τοτε σιγουρα θα χανεις το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπος (ακομα και να καταλωνεις υ/ες) , αλλα παλι θα εισαι λιγο θωλος και θα κρατας νερα.

Αυτα ολα συμφωνα με τη λογικη και με αυτα που'χω διαβασει..

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη οντως αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα θα χασεις ετσι κι αλλιως ΚΙΛΑ , αλλα το θεμα ειναι τι κιλα θα χασεις? 
> Κανονικα (συμφωνα με τη λογικη) αν τρως πολλα φρουτα(εχουν φρουκτοζη - ΚΑΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ..) , ρυζι , πατατα(που ειναι συνθετοι υ/ες κτλ) ειναι λογικο να χασεις κιλα , αλλα αυτα να ΜΗΝ ειναι τα περισσοτερα λιπος..Ιδιως σε σενα που εισαι εκτομορφικος..Και με 6-7% ποσοστο λιπους ποσο κατω να παει ?? 
> Αν ειχες κανει μια καλη περιοδο ογκου να βαλεις +10-15 κιλα μεσα σε 8-9-10 μηνες ας πουμε τοτε σιγουρα θα χανεις το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο λιπος (ακομα και να καταλωνεις υ/ες) , αλλα παλι θα εισαι λιγο θωλος και θα κρατας νερα.
> 
> Αυτα ολα συμφωνα με τη λογικη και με αυτα που'χω διαβασει..


αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στο 11-12 κ δε μεταβάλλεται το βάρος μ. Σε κάτι π λεσ παραπάνω τώρα... δλδ υποθερμιδικα κ με υδατανθρακα καις πιο πολλούς μύες παρά λίπος?

----------


## procop

> εσυ δε το ξανα ρωτησες αυτο? ειναι πολυ κομπλε.κατσε να σ πω κ μακρος
> εχει 4,8 γρ λιπαρα 17 γρ πρωτεινη και0,73 γρ υδατανθρακα.στα 100 γρ ωμο παντα


οχι απο οτι θυμαμαι! :01. Razz: 
ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## TheWorst

> αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στο 11-12 κ δε μεταβάλλεται το βάρος μ. Σε κάτι π λεσ παραπάνω τώρα... δλδ υποθερμιδικα κ με υδατανθρακα καις πιο πολλούς μύες παρά λίπος?


Ειπαμε εξαρταται απτο ποσοστο λιπους.Σε σενα θα ειναι λογικο να καψεις και μυς,γιατι εχεις χαμηλο bf.

----------


## tolis93

> Ειπαμε εξαρταται απτο ποσοστο λιπους.Σε σενα θα ειναι λογικο να καψεις και μυς,γιατι εχεις χαμηλο bf.


υπαρχει καποιο αρθρο πανω σε αυτο? :01. Unsure:  εγω ηξερα οτι μυες δν εχουν σχεση με το ποσοστο λιπους πανω σ.απλα οσο μεγαλυτερη μυικη μαζα τοσο ευκολοτερα κεγεται το λιπος...εκει ειχα μηνει

----------


## Ηλαπ

παιδια καθημερηνα πρεπει να πινουμε 2-4 λιτρα νερο σωστα;;;;;Πηραζει να πινουμε μεγαλες ποσοτητες νερου με την μια (πχ. 2. λιτρα) ή πρεπει να το καταναλωνουμε σιγα-σιγα και καθ ολη την διαρκεια της ημερας;;;

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια καθημερηνα πρεπει να πινουμε 2-4 λιτρα νερο σωστα;;;;;Πηραζει να πινουμε μεγαλες ποσοτητες νερου με την μια (πχ. 2. λιτρα) ή πρεπει να το καταναλωνουμε σιγα-σιγα και καθ ολη την διαρκεια της ημερας;;;
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Καλύτερα σταδιακά μέσα στη μέρα. Κ απλά αρκετό γύρω από τη προπόνηση

----------


## lila_1

> παιδια καθημερηνα πρεπει να πινουμε 2-4 λιτρα νερο σωστα;;;;;Πηραζει να πινουμε μεγαλες ποσοτητες νερου με την μια (πχ. 2. λιτρα) ή πρεπει να το καταναλωνουμε σιγα-σιγα και καθ ολη την διαρκεια της ημερας;;;
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Πολλά λές...4 λίτρα
ΚΑι εξυπακούεται μοιρασμένα, εκτός αν γυμναστείς και έχεις μεγάλες απώλειες

----------


## Giannistzn

Μου ειχε πει καποια στιγμη ενας διατροφολογος οτι τσαι - καφε δεν υπολογιζουμε στην ποσοτητα του νερου που πινουμε επειδη και καλα ειναι διουρητικα. Οταν πινεις ομως 2-3 λιτρα απο δαυτα τι γινεται?

----------


## TheWorst

Συμφωνα με τη λογικη του διατροφολογου..
Τοτε πρεπει να πινεις πιο πολυ νερο,για να μη αφυδατωθεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

γεια σας παιδια εχω μια ηλιθια απορια (τι να κανουμε ειμαι αρχαρια ακόμα η καημενη  :01. Razz: ) ..υποτιθεται πως στην διατροφη
γραμμωσης το τελευταιο γευμα δεν πρεπει να περιεχει καθολου υδατανθρακες...χμμ...τοτε γιατι σε πολλα προγραμματα
υπαρχει σαλατα ? κατα κυριο λογο υδατανρθρακας δεν ειναι τα λαχανικα? και σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα εστω..επισης..γιαουρτι..που και αυτο εχει υδατανθρακες... επομενως αυτα δεν υπολογιζονται ως υδατανθρακας?

----------


## Babis Stinson

Όχι ρύζι, ζυμαρικά, ψωμί κλπ. Τέτοιους υδατάνθρακες.  :01. Wink: 
Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες περίμενε να σου εξηγήσει κάποιος άλλος που θα ξέρει καλύτερα να το αιτιολογήσει κιόλας.

Διάβασε και εδώ το άρθο:
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## qnav

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά...θα ήθελα να ακούσω τη γνώμη σας για βραστές γαρίδες με μπασμάτι για βραδυνό, γιατί διάβασα ότι στα 100 γρ. έχουν 21 γρ. πρωτείνης και 2 γρ. λίπους..

----------


## Giannistzn

Οι γαριδες ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη. Το μονο αρνητικο τους οτι ειναι ακριβουτσικες, κατα τα αλλα ειναι οκ  :01. Wink:

----------


## qnav

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση..κατεψυγμένες εννοώ.. :01. Wink:  αλλιώς, δύσκολα

----------


## eli_din3

άλλη μια απορία...................τα ζυμαρικα ολικης αλεσεως ειναι καλυτερα καθως εχουν περισσοτερες φυτικες ινες και χαμηλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη σωστα?  αρκετοι ομως εδω μεσα εχουν αναφερει τα ζυμαρικα ζωγραφος ως πολυ καλα καθως περιεχουν περισσοτερη πρωτεινη και λιγοτερο υδατανθρακα..ποια να προτιμουμε λοιπον?

----------


## Giannistzn

Οποια θελεις. Δεν πιστευω οτι θα δεις διαφορα. Αν και γενικα προτιμοτερες ειναι αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακα (ρυζι-πατατα-βρωμη-πλιγουρι) αλλα μεταξυ των 2 που λες δεν νομιζω οτι θα δεις διαφορα σε κατι.

----------


## TheWorst

Ρε παιδια σε διατροφη γραμμωσης εχω τα εξης απο υ/ες..Ειναι λογικο ??

-100 γραμμαρια βρωμη
-400 γραμμαρια γιαουρτι 3,6% 
-100 γραμμαρια φυστικια ωμα
-100 γραμμαρια βραστη πατατα 

Σαν πολλα δεν ειναι..Και επισης τα φυστικια και το γιαουρτι που κολλαει ?>

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε παιδια σε διατροφη γραμμωσης εχω τα εξης απο υ/ες..Ειναι λογικο ??
> 
> -100 γραμμαρια βρωμη
> -400 γραμμαρια γιαουρτι 3,6% 
> -100 γραμμαρια φυστικια ωμα
> -100 γραμμαρια βραστη πατατα 
> 
> Σαν πολλα δεν ειναι..Και επισης τα φυστικια και το γιαουρτι που κολλαει ?>


ολους κ ολους ουτε 100 δεν εχεις  σ λεω εγω.τπτ δν ειναι.οχι απλα δν ειναι πολλα.ειναι κ λιγα μη σ πω :01. Mr. Green:  τα φυστικια εχουν και πρωτεινη κ καλα λιπαρα.και πολλες ινες. και το γιαουρτι ειναι τιγκαρισμενο στη πρωτεινουλα

----------


## Giannistzn

> Ρε παιδια σε διατροφη γραμμωσης εχω τα εξης απο υ/ες..Ειναι λογικο ??
> 
> -100 γραμμαρια βρωμη
> -400 γραμμαρια γιαουρτι 3,6% 
> -100 γραμμαρια φυστικια ωμα
> -100 γραμμαρια βραστη πατατα 
> 
> Σαν πολλα δεν ειναι..Και επισης τα φυστικια και το γιαουρτι που κολλαει ?>


60 απο βρωμη
30 (περιπου) απο γιαουρτι
15 -20 (περιπου) απο φυστικια
20 (?) απο την πατατα 

πας σε αθροισμα στο 125. Εσυ ξερεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου αν ειναι πολυ ή λιγο..

----------


## TheWorst

Το γιαουρτι εχει 4,5 γραμμαρια στα 100 ..Αρα δλδ 18-20  :01. Smile Wide:  

Αλλα το γιαουρτι σε διατροφη γραμμωσης δεν αποφευγεται? Αυτα περισσοτερο τα εγραψε ο διατροφολογος λεει για ενεργεια πριν τη προπονηση 

Α μη ξεχασω και 1 πρασινο μηλο..(εχει υ/ες) .....

----------


## average_joe

αν εχεις χαμηλα τον υδατανθρακα, φροντισε τα λιπαρα σου να ειναι υψηλοτερα στα πλαισια των θερμιδων που εχεις διαλεξει τελος παντων.
τα macros που ειναι?
αν αυτη τη διατροφη την εχεις σταθερη τοσο σε μερες προπονησης όσο και ξεκουρασης αν 5η- 7η εβδομαδα κανε μια εβδομαδα recarb.
δε βρισκω το λογο να κοψεις το γιαουρτι μιλαμε για αγωνιστικες καταστασεις που λενε οτι το κοβουν.
πριν τη προπονηση δεν χρησιμοποιεις γαλακτοκομικα ετσι?
γιατι οπως το γραψες εμενα αυτο μου φανηκε.
αν ειναι ετσι, τουλαχιστον σε μενα με χαλαγαν κανα 3ωρο πριν τη προπο.

----------


## TheWorst

Ακριβως 2-3 ωρες πριν προπο εχουμε 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη + 400 γραμμαρια γιαουρτι + 1 πρασινο μηλο.. Τοτε τα βαζουμε για ενεργεια.Λογια του διατροφολογου - ββ .. 

Απλα με φανηκαν πολλα και ακαταλληλα ( για το γιαουρτι)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

υποψιν οτι το να βαζεις πολυ υ/α πριν την προπονηση μειωνεις την λιποδιαλυση.Μη ρωτησεις απο που το χω. :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Για αυτο ακριβως ρωταω.. 
Τωρα ομως τι να κανω  :01. Sad:  
Πρεπει δλδ να βγαλω καινουργιο πλανο διατροφης και τζαμπα λεφτα σε διατροφολογο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

> Οποια θελεις. Δεν πιστευω οτι θα δεις διαφορα.* Αν και γενικα προτιμοτερες ειναι αλλες πηγες υδατανθρακα (ρυζι-πατατα-βρωμη-πλιγουρι)* αλλα μεταξυ των 2 που λες δεν νομιζω οτι θα δεις διαφορα σε κατι.


Αυτό γιατί? Είμαι μεγάλος φαν του μακαρονιού...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Για αυτο ακριβως ρωταω.. 
> Τωρα ομως τι να κανω  
> Πρεπει δλδ να βγαλω καινουργιο πλανο διατροφης και τζαμπα λεφτα σε διατροφολογο


εγω προσωπικα δε θα ετρωγα αυτο που σου προτεινε ο διατροφολογος...γενικα θα ετρωγα γευμα πλουσιο σε πρωτεινη μαζι με πατατα-γλυκοπατατα ή μπασματι ή καστανο ρυζι.

Με αλλα λογια λιγοτερο υ/α απο ο,τι σου ειπε αυτος,αλλη πηγη+πρωτεινη

----------


## eli_din3

λοιποοοον...σημερα πηγα σε διατροφολογο..το οτι ειμαι ενα πλαδαρο ζυμαρακι και δεν εχω μυς ενταξει το ξερουμε..
αλλα..
κανω φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες να αποκτησω γραμμωση με προγραμμα κτλ..και λεω στην κοπελιτσα...
επιτρεπεται μια φορα τον μηνα να τρωω απεξω? (νταξει δεν θελω να γινω και bodyboilder..ναι θελω γραμμωση αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια).. και μου λεει οχι.. της λεω μια φορα στους 2 μηνες??? μου λεει οχι...αυτο που θες εσυ δεν επιτρεπει τιποτα λεει....μα δεν καταλαβαινω...εφοσον το λιπος αυτο εννοειται μετα θα το τρεξω... και εφοσον θα ειναι μια φορα τον μηνα και αν..και εφοσον το ποσοστο λιπους μου δεν θα επηρεαστει...ποιο ειναι το προβλημα??  (αφηστε που με αντιμετωπισε λες και παω για να μπω στο ρεκορ γκινες..... μου κοψε τελειως τα φτερα)

----------


## tolis93

> λοιποοοον...σημερα πηγα σε διατροφολογο..το οτι ειμαι ενα πλαδαρο ζυμαρακι και δεν εχω μυς ενταξει το ξερουμε..
> αλλα..
> κανω φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες να αποκτησω γραμμωση με προγραμμα κτλ..και λεω στην κοπελιτσα...
> επιτρεπεται μια φορα τον μηνα να τρωω απεξω? (νταξει δεν θελω να γινω και bodyboilder..ναι θελω γραμμωση αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια).. και μου λεει οχι.. της λεω μια φορα στους 2 μηνες??? μου λεει οχι...αυτο που θες εσυ δεν επιτρεπει τιποτα λεει....μα δεν καταλαβαινω...εφοσον το λιπος αυτο εννοειται μετα θα το τρεξω... και εφοσον θα ειναι μια φορα τον μηνα και αν..και εφοσον το ποσοστο λιπους μου δεν θα επηρεαστει...ποιο ειναι το προβλημα??  (αφηστε που με αντιμετωπισε λες και παω για να μπω στο ρεκορ γκινες..... μου κοψε τελειως τα φτερα)


ναι πες της.το οτι φορας μπλουζα π γραφει ροκυ μπαλμποα δε σημαινει οτι εισαι ο ροκυ. τις το εξηγησες? :01. Mr. Green:  ΜΑπες σου λεει η κυρια...1 φορα το μηνα να τρως οτι θελεις.μη σ πω μια φορα στις 2 βδομαδες.δλδ αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα 2 βδομαδες σερι κ εχεις μαζεψει χαμενες 7000 θερμιδες πχ και αντικαταστησεις ενα γευμα με ενα απεξω και παρεις αλλες 200 κ χασεις συνολο 6800 ενω σ φευγει η στερηση θα ειναι μειων? μαζεψτε τα τηλεφωνα τετοιων διατροφολογων να παω κατ οικον επισκεψη. κ φανταζομαι σ προτεινε διατροφουλα 800 θερμιδες? ακριδουλες κ χορταρακια κ ετσι ε? :01. Mr. Green:  το βασικο ειναι ενα κ δε χρειαζεσαι ουτε διατροφολογους ουτε τπτ.βρισκεις θερμιδες συντηρησης. αφαιρεις 500 το μαξ για μενα.κ οσες μενουν τις γεμιζεις με ποιοτηκο φαγητακι.κοτοπουλο μοσχαρι απαχο ψητα βραστα στο φουρνο κτλπ. ρυζι βραστο καστανο μπασματι αγριορυζο μακαρονια ολικης αλεσεως βραστα πατατες γλυκοπατατες βραστες η ψητες γιαουρτι με χαμηλα λιπαρα βρωμη αυγα ταχινι ξηρους καρπους πλιγουρι ψαρια λαχανικα φρουτα και αναλογες τροφες. κ ασε τους διατροφολογους να χερονται. λες κ ειναι νομος να ναι ολοι στοκοι ρ π@#στ% μου....

----------


## GeoDask

> Ακριβως 2-3 ωρες πριν προπο εχουμε 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη + 400 γραμμαρια γιαουρτι + 1 πρασινο μηλο.. Τοτε τα βαζουμε για ενεργεια.Λογια του διατροφολογου - ββ .. 
> 
> Απλα με φανηκαν πολλα και ακαταλληλα ( για το γιαουρτι)


αρχηγέ μου το ξαναποστάρω για να το δείς και σύ. 

Τάδε έφη Alan Aragon :

*Pre Workout :
*
Option A: 60-90 minutes pre-workout, have a solid, balanced meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.

Adding fat at this point is fine, use your discretion as long as it fits into your macronutrient goals. Note that this meal is skipped if you train first thing in the morning.

OR…

Option B: 30-0 minutes pre-workout – (and/or sipped throughout the workout), have a liquid or easily digested meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.

If you were going to train for close to or more than 2 hours continuously, it would definitely benefit you to have this extra pre-workout meal either immediately prior to, or sipped during training. Keep the fats here incidental and not added if you’re prone to gastric distress during training.

*Post Workout :
*
Within 30 minutes post-workout, have either a liquid or solid meal containing…

Protein = 0.25g per pound of your target body weight.
Carbs = 0.25-0.5g per pound of your target body weight.

Amount of fat here doesn’t matter as long as your daily target is hit.

Κάνε την μετατροπή pound σε kg για να βγάλεις ακριβώς ποσο πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα πρέπει να τρώς πρίν/μετά την προπόνηση.

----------


## eli_din3

> ναι πες της.το οτι φορας μπλουζα π γραφει ροκυ μπαλμποα δε σημαινει οτι εισαι ο ροκυ. τις το εξηγησες? ΜΑπες σου λεει η κυρια...1 φορα το μηνα να τρως οτι θελεις.μη σ πω μια φορα στις 2 βδομαδες.δλδ αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα 2 βδομαδες σερι κ εχεις μαζεψει χαμενες 7000 θερμιδες πχ και αντικαταστησεις ενα γευμα με ενα απεξω και παρεις αλλες 200 κ χασεις συνολο 6800 ενω σ φευγει η στερηση θα ειναι μειων? μαζεψτε τα τηλεφωνα τετοιων διατροφολογων να παω κατ οικον επισκεψη. κ φανταζομαι σ προτεινε διατροφουλα 800 θερμιδες? ακριδουλες κ χορταρακια κ ετσι ε? το βασικο ειναι ενα κ δε χρειαζεσαι ουτε διατροφολογους ουτε τπτ.βρισκεις θερμιδες συντηρησης. αφαιρεις 500 το μαξ για μενα.κ οσες μενουν τις γεμιζεις με ποιοτηκο φαγητακι.κοτοπουλο μοσχαρι απαχο ψητα βραστα στο φουρνο κτλπ. ρυζι βραστο καστανο μπασματι αγριορυζο μακαρονια ολικης αλεσεως βραστα πατατες γλυκοπατατες βραστες η ψητες γιαουρτι με χαμηλα λιπαρα βρωμη αυγα ταχινι ξηρους καρπους πλιγουρι ψαρια λαχανικα φρουτα και αναλογες τροφες. κ ασε τους διατροφολογους να χερονται. λες κ ειναι νομος να ναι ολοι στοκοι ρ π@#στ% μου....


ρε συ και εγω αυτα κανω...ουφ παλι καλα... οσο για το προγραμμα δεν ξερω..θα μου το στειλει αυριο με email και θα το ποσταρω για να ακουσω γνωμες...απλα οι θερμιδες συντηρησης με το καθε τυπος βγαινουν διαφορετικες..δηλαδη μου χουν βγει απο 1200 μεχρι και 1600

----------


## Jart

Παιδια μια ερωτηση. Για την διατροφη μας σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τρωμε παλι κανονικα 6 γευματα αλλα περνουμε υδατανθρακες μονο το πρωι και το μεσημερι και γενικως τους μειωνουμε?. Στα λιπαρα δεν δεινουμε σημασια??

----------


## Devil

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση. Για την διατροφη μας σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τρωμε παλι κανονικα 6 γευματα αλλα περνουμε υδατανθρακες μονο το πρωι και το μεσημερι και γενικως τους μειωνουμε?. Στα λιπαρα δεν δεινουμε σημασια??


ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο ειναι απαραιτητο....

αναλογα με την διατροφη που ακολουθεις....3 η' 6 γευματα.... τωρα σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες οποτε σε βολευουν εσενα.... προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα εαν ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα να τους βαλω πριν και μετα την προπονηση... ετσι κι αλλιως για ενεργεια πανε...

δινουμε και στα λιπαρα σημασια.... 1γρ λιπαρων ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους θεωρω ειναι καλα...

----------


## Manos1989

> ρε συ και εγω αυτα κανω...ουφ παλι καλα... οσο για το προγραμμα δεν ξερω..θα μου το στειλει αυριο με email και θα το ποσταρω για να ακουσω γνωμες...απλα οι θερμιδες συντηρησης με το καθε τυπος βγαινουν διαφορετικες..δηλαδη μου χουν βγει απο 1200 μεχρι και 1600


Γιατί πήγες σε διατροφολόγο ?
Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος διατροφολόγος από αυτό το φόρουμ!
Τσάμπα λεφτά κατ΄εμέ αφού φαίνεται να έχεις διαβάσει 5 πράγματα :01. Wink: 

Επίσης θερμίδες συντήρησης 1200......σαν κάτι να μη μου κολλάει  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Aντας ή γυναικα ειναι? Σε γυναικα δεν μου φαινεται απιθανο να εχει τοσες συντηρηση

----------


## Chalkiasdimitris

> ρε συ και εγω αυτα κανω...ουφ παλι καλα... οσο για το προγραμμα δεν ξερω..θα μου το στειλει αυριο με email και θα το ποσταρω για να ακουσω γνωμες...απλα οι θερμιδες συντηρησης με το καθε τυπος βγαινουν διαφορετικες..δηλαδη μου χουν βγει απο 1200 μεχρι και 1600


καλη σας ημερα ,

για να βρει καποιος τις ημερησιες θερμιδες που του αντιστοιχουν θα πρεπει να ξερει τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο που εχει 
δηλαδη ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζετε το σωμα του σε κατασταση πληρης ηρεμιας .
υπαρχουν μηχανηματα που σου δινουν αυτη την πληροφορια καθως επισεις και το ποσοστο απαχης μυικης μαζας ,λιπους αλλα και υγρων 
που εχει την ταση να κρατα το καθε σωμα .
ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ διατροφολογος πλην ελαχιστων εξερεσεων δεν ξερει να διαχιριστει τα παραπανω .

παρολα αυτα σας αναφερω τα παρακατω

1. τα γαλακτοκομικα αποφευγονται σε φαση διαιτας 
2. το ποσο υδατανθρακα θα φαμε το καθοριζει το σωμα μας ,δηλαδη δεν πρεπει να φλαταρουμε και δεν πρεπει να χανουμε μυηκη μαζα 
    οποτε ξεκιναμε με 300 γραμμαρια χωρισμενα σε γευματα και ανεβαζουμε ανα 100 γραμμαρια τον υδατανθρακα αν φλαταρουμε και δεν ειναι 
    γεματοι οι μυς.
3. τα γευματα μπορει να ειναι και πανω απο 6 ,ακομα και 10 γευματα την ημερα αν τα κιλα που χανουμε ειναι αποτομα και βλεπουμε οτι ''μικρενουμε'' στον καθρευτη .
4. η πρωτεινη πρεπει να ειναι σε υψηλα επιπεδα σε σχεση με τον υδατανθρακα τουλαχιστον 1,5 γραμμαρια ανα κιλο απαχης μυικης μαζας 

πηγη υδατανθρακα χρησιμοποιουμε ρυζι , πατατα , μακαρονια , και λαχανα μπροκολα μαρουλια καροτα σε καθε γευμα σε μικρη ποσοτητα 
και στο βραδυνο σε διπλασια ποσοτητα απο τα υπολοιπα γευματα .

σε γενικες γραμμες αυτος ειναι ενας μπουσουλας

----------


## GeoDask

> ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο ειναι απαραιτητο....
> 
> αναλογα με την διατροφη που ακολουθεις....3 η' 6 γευματα.... τωρα σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες οποτε σε βολευουν εσενα.... προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα εαν ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα να τους βαλω πριν και μετα την προπονηση... ετσι κι αλλιως για ενεργεια πανε...
> 
> δινουμε και στα λιπαρα σημασια.... 1γρ λιπαρων ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους θεωρω ειναι καλα...


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## petamen0s

Με το ξύδι τι παίζει; Μπορούμε να βάζουμε άνετα ή έχει θερμίδες οπότε βάζουμε με μέτρο; Ρωτάω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά στις σαλάτες 2-3 φορές τη μέρα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αν δε πίνεις ξύδι απ το μπουκάλι, μην ανησυχείς.  :03. Thumb up: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...8C%CE%BD%CE%B9

----------


## petamen0s

> Αν δε πίνεις ξύδι απ το μπουκάλι, μην ανησυχείς. 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...8C%CE%BD%CE%B9


Όχι ντάξει απλά επειδή τρώω 2-3 φορές μέσα στη μέρα σαλάτα το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά. Ειδικά το βαλσάμικο δεν παίζεται.

----------


## lila_1

Eγώ πίνω κ απ το μπουκάλι....να ανησυχώ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αν και χαριτολογώντας είπα για το μπουκάλι, να σου εξηγήσω. 

Το οξικό οξύ σε μεγάλες συγκεντρώσεις είναι διαβρωτικό. Δε ξέρω πρακτικά για τι ποσότητα μιλάμε, αλλά προτιμώ να μη πιω. Λίγο στη σαλάτα αρκεί.

Έχεις καθαρίσει κοιλιά ζώου για να κάνεις πατσά; Τη καθαρίζουν με ξύδι, κι επειδή έχω δει και έχω καθαρίσει, σου λέω πως της αλλάζει τα φώτα.
Ξεπλένει αμέσως τα γαστρικά υγρά και αλλάζει μέχρι και το χρώμα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

ακομα κ σε παλιους νεροχυτες απο μαρμαρο το εβαζαν κ το αφηναν για ωρα,κ τους εκανε λαμπικο λεμε.. :08. Turtle: 
οπως κ η κοκα κολα..

----------


## Giannistzn

"tip" για το ξυδι. Οσοι τρωτε μπροκολο και γενικα πολλες πρασιναδες γεμιστε το νεροχυτη με νερο, πεταχτε μεσα το μπροκολο π.χ. (κομμενο) βαλτε και ξυδι, και αφηστε το για κανενα 10λεπτακι. Το καλυτερο πλυσιμο, απλα παιρνει ωρα (και βαριεμαι  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## eli_din3

> καλη σας ημερα ,
> 
> για να βρει καποιος τις ημερησιες θερμιδες που του αντιστοιχουν θα πρεπει να ξερει τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο που εχει 
> δηλαδη ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζετε το σωμα του σε κατασταση πληρης ηρεμιας .
> υπαρχουν μηχανηματα που σου δινουν αυτη την πληροφορια καθως επισεις και το ποσοστο απαχης μυικης μαζας ,λιπους αλλα και υγρων 
> που εχει την ταση να κρατα το καθε σωμα .
> ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ διατροφολογος πλην ελαχιστων εξερεσεων δεν ξερει να διαχιριστει τα παραπανω .
> 
> παρολα αυτα σας αναφερω τα παρακατω
> ...



300 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα????  ειμαι γυναικα και 53 κιλα...(1.67)  ο υδατανθρακας που παιρνω καθημερινα ειναι
120 γραμμαρια..επισης εχω μυικη μαζα 41.7 επομενως αν το κανουμε x2  = 83,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης χρειαζομαι..ειναι λιγα ομως..και αν θελω να παιξω με ποσοστα 50/30/20 ή εστω 40/40/20 η πρωτεινη μου πρεπει να ναι 120 με 150 γραμμαρια..δεδομενου οτι παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης.... (οχι οτι εχω και τιποτα να γραμμωσω αλλα προσπαθω )

----------


## beefmeup

> 300 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα????  ειμαι γυναικα και 53 κιλα...(1.67)  ο υδατανθρακας που παιρνω καθημερινα ειναι
> 120 γραμμαρια..επισης εχω μυικη μαζα 41.7 επομενως αν το κανουμε x2  = 83,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης χρειαζομαι..ειναι λιγα ομως..και αν θελω να παιξω με ποσοστα 50/30/20 ή εστω 40/40/20 η πρωτεινη μου πρεπει να ναι 120 με 150 γραμμαρια..δεδομενου οτι παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης.... (οχι οτι εχω και τιποτα να γραμμωσω αλλα προσπαθω )


τα νουμερο 1 που γραφει ο φιλος *Chalkiasdimitris* δεν αφορα τον μεσο αθλουμενο αλλα αγωνιστικους κυριως οποτε μην το πολυ λαμβανεις υποψιν..
για το 2ο μαλλον δεν αναφερεται σε γυναικα οποτε κ αυτο μην το πολυ μετρας.
την πρωτεινη μπορεις να την ανεβασεις αναλογα τις αναγκες σου κ ειδικα σε γραμμωση που θες,γιατι ειναι θερμιδες που μαλλον δεν θα σε παχυνουν..
τα υπολοιπα μακρος τα δουλευεις αναλογα κατα πως τα διαχειριζεται το σωμα σου..
πολλοι ανθρωποι μπορουν να τρωνε αφοβα υ/α κ να μην λιπωνουν,κ αλλοι οχι..
το ιδιο κ με τα λιπαρα..αλλοι τα ανεχονται καλυτερα ενω αλλοι οχι..

οποτε βλεπεις τι σε βολευει καλυτερα κ ακολουθεις..η βαση για να υπολογισεις τα μακρος καλο ειναι να ξεκναει απο την πρωτεινη..πρωτα υπολογιζεις αυτη κ μετα τα αλλα..

----------


## Stella

> 300 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα????  ειμαι γυναικα και 53 κιλα...(1.67)  ο υδατανθρακας που παιρνω καθημερινα ειναι
> 120 γραμμαρια..επισης εχω μυικη μαζα 41.7 επομενως αν το κανουμε x2  = 83,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης χρειαζομαι..ειναι λιγα ομως..και αν θελω να παιξω με ποσοστα 50/30/20 ή εστω 40/40/20 η πρωτεινη μου πρεπει να ναι 120 με 150 γραμμαρια..δεδομενου οτι παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης.... (οχι οτι εχω και τιποτα να γραμμωσω αλλα προσπαθω )


Μισό.....είσαι 1,67 (ψηλο κορίτσι) και 53 κιλα (μονο) και είσαι "πλαδαρο ζυμαρακι και χωρίς μυς ", όπως εσύ λες;
Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι δεν είναι διαιτα γράμμωσης, αλλά διαιτα για να βαλεις κανένα κιλό μυικο και προπόνηση με βάρη!
Απορώ τι διατροφή σου έδωσε η διαιτολόγος και σου απαγορευσε και τελειως και το φαγητό απ΄έξω! :01. Unsure: 
Αν θέλεις πέρνα μια βόλτα από το "female gym tips", πιστευω θα βοηθηθείς! :01. Wink:

----------


## eli_din3

> Μισό.....είσαι 1,67 (ψηλο κορίτσι) και 53 κιλα (μονο) και είσαι "πλαδαρο ζυμαρακι και χωρίς μυς ", όπως εσύ λες;
> Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι δεν είναι διαιτα γράμμωσης, αλλά διαιτα για να βαλεις κανένα κιλό μυικο και προπόνηση με βάρη!
> Απορώ τι διατροφή σου έδωσε η διαιτολόγος και σου απαγορευσε και τελειως και το φαγητό απ΄έξω!
> Αν θέλεις πέρνα μια βόλτα από το "female gym tips", πιστευω θα βοηθηθείς!


κανω προπονηση με βαρη..απλα δεν ξερω τι διατροφη να ακολουθησω για μυικα κιλα... παντως αδυνατο σωμα θα ηθελα.. 
ναι θελω να το διαβασω αλλα ειναι τερααστιο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Chalkiasdimitris

> 300 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα????  ειμαι γυναικα και 53 κιλα...(1.67)  ο υδατανθρακας που παιρνω καθημερινα ειναι
> 120 γραμμαρια..επισης εχω μυικη μαζα 41.7 επομενως αν το κανουμε x2  = 83,4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης χρειαζομαι..ειναι λιγα ομως..και αν θελω να παιξω με ποσοστα 50/30/20 ή εστω 40/40/20 η πρωτεινη μου πρεπει να ναι 120 με 150 γραμμαρια..δεδομενου οτι παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες σε περιοδο γραμμωσης.... (οχι οτι εχω και τιποτα να γραμμωσω αλλα προσπαθω )


opps 
δεν καταλαβα οτι εισαι γυναικα !!
ωραια περνω λοιπον πισω το 1. και γενικα οτι σου γραφω , μιας και το προγραμμα αφορα κυριως αντρες , οχι βεβαια αγωνιστικους ,γιαυτο 
και εναν πολυ απλοικο υπολογισμο πρωτεινης .

γενικα οπως ειπα ειναι ενας μπουσουλας ,γιατι για να πεις κατι συγκεκριμενο πρεπει να γινουν μετρησεις και να βγει κατι που να κουμπονει 
εντελως και μονο επανω σου .

----------


## tolis93

> καλη σας ημερα ,
> 
> για να βρει καποιος τις ημερησιες θερμιδες που του αντιστοιχουν θα πρεπει να ξερει τον βασικο μεταβολικο ρυθμο που εχει 
> δηλαδη ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζετε το σωμα του σε κατασταση πληρης ηρεμιας .
> υπαρχουν μηχανηματα που σου δινουν αυτη την πληροφορια καθως επισεις και το ποσοστο απαχης μυικης μαζας ,λιπους αλλα και υγρων 
> που εχει την ταση να κρατα το καθε σωμα .
> ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ διατροφολογος πλην ελαχιστων εξερεσεων δεν ξερει να διαχιριστει τα παραπανω .
> 
> παρολα αυτα σας αναφερω τα παρακατω
> ...


πανω σε αυτα. τα γαλακτοκομικα επειδη θολωνουν η για καποιο αλλο λογο? η πρωτεινη μπορει να ειναι και παραπανω η απαραιτητα μεχρι εκει η αντε 2 επι το βαρος μας.δλδ 3 επι το βαρος μας εχει επιπτωσεις. κ συμφωνα με το τελευταιο.για ποιο λογο αυτο? αυτα ολα για γραμμωση φανταζομαι ετσι?

----------


## eli_din3

> πανω σε αυτα. τα γαλακτοκομικα επειδη θολωνουν η για καποιο αλλο λογο? η πρωτεινη μπορει να ειναι και παραπανω η απαραιτητα μεχρι εκει η αντε 2 επι το βαρος μας.δλδ 3 επι το βαρος μας εχει επιπτωσεις. κ συμφωνα με το τελευταιο.για ποιο λογο αυτο? αυτα ολα για γραμμωση φανταζομαι ετσι?


αυτο το θολωνουν το βλεπω συνεχεια και δεν καταλαβαινω τι σημαινει???
και επισης μιλαμε επι 2 για το βαρος μας η για το μυικο βαρος?? γιατι εχω δει να λετε και τα δυο

----------


## tolis93

> αυτο το θολωνουν το βλεπω συνεχεια και δεν καταλαβαινω τι σημαινει???
> και επισης μιλαμε επι 2 για το βαρος μας η για το μυικο βαρος?? γιατι εχω δει να λετε και τα δυο


μυικο βαρος παντα. το θολωνει εννοουμε κανει κατακρατηση υγρων.δλδ μπορει να μην εχεις λιπος κ να εχεις πολλα νερα λογω καποιων τροφων. συνηθως γαλακτοκομικα κ υδατανθρακες.γιαυτο κ οσοι κανουν κετογονικες βλεπουν τη ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει κατακορυφα τις πρωτες μερες

----------


## Stella

> κανω προπονηση με βαρη..απλα δεν ξερω τι διατροφη να ακολουθησω για μυικα κιλα... παντως αδυνατο σωμα θα ηθελα.. 
> *ναι θελω να το διαβασω αλλα ειναι τερααστιο*


Συνέχισε να κάνεις βάρη δυνατά, να ζορίζεσαι πολύ δηλαδή, και τρώγε πολύ πρωτείνη (κρεατικά, αυγά/ασπράδια, γαλακτοκομικά), υδατάνθρακες (ρύζι, πατάτες, μακαρόνια, βρώμη, μούσλι, λαχανικα, φρούτα) και λιπαρα (ελαιόλαδο, ταχίνι).
Όλα αυτά κοντά στις θερμίδες συντήρησης που αποκλείεται να είναι 1200. Μαλλον εννοείς βασικό μεταβολισμό. Υπολόγισε περίπου 2000 συντήρησης και προσθαφαίρεσε ανάλογα από το αν παίρνεις ή χάνεις.

Μπες και γράψε καλέ και το διαβάζεις όποτε θες με την ησυχία σου

----------


## Chalkiasdimitris

> πανω σε αυτα. τα γαλακτοκομικα επειδη θολωνουν η για καποιο αλλο λογο? η πρωτεινη μπορει να ειναι και παραπανω η απαραιτητα μεχρι εκει η αντε 2 επι το βαρος μας.δλδ 3 επι το βαρος μας εχει επιπτωσεις. κ συμφωνα με το τελευταιο.για ποιο λογο αυτο? αυτα ολα για γραμμωση φανταζομαι ετσι?


οχι μονο για το θολωμα αλλα και για την σκληραδα που θελουμε στην γραμμωση ,
επισεις θεωρω οτι το επι 2 ειναι το maximum στην αποροφηση εφοσον μιλαμε για φυσικους αθλητες 
διπλασιαζουμε την πρασιναδα στο τελευταιο γευμα γιατι κατεβαζουμε τους αμυλωδεις υδατανθρακες

----------


## tolis93

> οχι μονο για το θολωμα αλλα και για την σκληραδα που θελουμε στην γραμμωση ,
> επισεις θεωρω οτι το επι 2 ειναι το maximum στην αποροφηση εφοσον μιλαμε για φυσικους αθλητες 
> διπλασιαζουμε την πρασιναδα στο τελευταιο γευμα γιατι κατεβαζουμε τους αμυλωδεις υδατανθρακες


αα για πρασιναδες μιλαμε.γενικα καταλαβα. ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα οτι τα φυστίκια(αράπικα) είναι και γ@μω τις πηγές ενέργειας! Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή,λόγω βαρεμάρας αλλά και επειδή θέλω,κάνω 4 ώρες γυμναστήριο.Πριν ανακαλύψω το φορουμ έτρωγα μια 2 φορές τη μέρα,μια το μεσημέρι,και μια το πρωϊ...τώρα που έφτιαξα διατροφή,βλέπω ΘΕΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ διαφορά στα επίπεδα ενέργειας.Συνηθως,μετά την 2η ωρα ήμουν πτώμα και σερνόμουν τις άλλες ώρες,σήμερα,πήρα μαζί μου στο γυμναστήριο 60 γραμμάρια φυστίκια,και κάθε φορά που τελειώνα μια ώρα έτρωγα και απο 20 γρ περίπου φυστίκια!Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ακόμα και το τελευταίο λεπτό να τα δίνω όλα και ακόμα και τώρα μετά απο 4ωρο (το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνει 50 λεπτά διάδρομο με το ενα 20 λεπτο από αυτό σπριντάκια πολύ έντονα) να νιώθω ακόμα να έχω ενέργεια!!Πώς και το φυστίκι βοηθάει τόσο;Είναι όντος τόσο καλή πηγή ενέργειας;Να το συνεχίσω στα 4ωρα;Η να το αλλάξω με 2 μπανάνες;Η καλύτερα αμύγδαλα;

----------


## tolis93

> Σήμερα ανακάλυψα οτι τα φυστίκια(αράπικα) είναι και γ@μω τις πηγές ενέργειας! Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή,λόγω βαρεμάρας αλλά και επειδή θέλω,κάνω 4 ώρες γυμναστήριο.Πριν ανακαλύψω το φορουμ έτρωγα μια 2 φορές τη μέρα,μια το μεσημέρι,και μια το πρωϊ...τώρα που έφτιαξα διατροφή,βλέπω ΘΕΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ διαφορά στα επίπεδα ενέργειας.Συνηθως,μετά την 2η ωρα ήμουν πτώμα και σερνόμουν τις άλλες ώρες,σήμερα,πήρα μαζί μου στο γυμναστήριο 60 γραμμάρια φυστίκια,και κάθε φορά που τελειώνα μια ώρα έτρωγα και απο 20 γρ περίπου φυστίκια!Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ακόμα και το τελευταίο λεπτό να τα δίνω όλα και ακόμα και τώρα μετά απο 4ωρο (το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνει 50 λεπτά διάδρομο με το ενα 20 λεπτο από αυτό σπριντάκια πολύ έντονα) να νιώθω ακόμα να έχω ενέργεια!!Πώς και το φυστίκι βοηθάει τόσο;Είναι όντος τόσο καλή πηγή ενέργειας;Να το συνεχίσω στα 4ωρα;Η να το αλλάξω με 2 μπανάνες;Η καλύτερα αμύγδαλα;


τα φυστικια εχουν και λιπαρα κ πρωτεινη κ καποιους υδατανθρακες π στα 60 γρ ειναι καλα νουμερακια.σ δινουν ενεργεια π απελευθερωνεται αργα γιαυτο σε κρατανε.αμφιβαλω αν οι μπανανες θα σε κρατησουν τοση ωρα.θα σ δωσουν ωθηση για 30 λεπτα καμια ωρα το μαξ πιστευω.αλλα βλεπεις κ κανεις για μενα.τωρα οσο για τα αμυγδαλα.τι αμυγδαλα τι φυστικια...αν κ τα φυστικια εχουν παραπανω πρωτεινη λιγοτερα λιπαρα.αλλα μιλαμε για μικρα νουμερα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Πραγματικά πάντως δεν ξέρω,μπορεί να ήταν και η ιδέα μου,αλλά δεν νομίζω γιατί τις άλλες φορές νιώθω πραγματικά πτώμα...σήμερα πέταγα.1 ωρα βαρη,20 γρ φυστικια,50 λεπτά διάδρομο 20 γρ φυστίκια και μετά κάτι άλλα προγραμματάκια κοιλιακων ραχιαιων κτλ αλλα 20 γρ...και τέλος στο κικ μπόξινγκ είχα πολύ ενέργεια!Θα δοκιμάσω και άλλες τροφές!Έχεις κάτι να προτίνεις;

----------


## tolis93

> Πραγματικά πάντως δεν ξέρω,μπορεί να ήταν και η ιδέα μου,αλλά δεν νομίζω γιατί τις άλλες φορές νιώθω πραγματικά πτώμα...σήμερα πέταγα.1 ωρα βαρη,20 γρ φυστικια,50 λεπτά διάδρομο 20 γρ φυστίκια και μετά κάτι άλλα προγραμματάκια κοιλιακων ραχιαιων κτλ αλλα 20 γρ...και τέλος στο κικ μπόξινγκ είχα πολύ ενέργεια!Θα δοκιμάσω και άλλες τροφές!Έχεις κάτι να προτίνεις;


εμενα ανεκαθεν με κρατουσε η βρωμη,ειτε με νερο ειτε με γιαουρτι.αλλα με κρατουσε πολυ και εβγαζα πολυ τουμπανες προπονησεις παντα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ok θα δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω μπάρες βρώμης αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα τις κάνω σφιχτες...μια εκδοχή που σκέφτη είναι να το δοκιμάσω σε στυλ βρωμόπιτο...με ασπράδια δηλαδή στο τηγάνι χωρίς λάδι για τις δυνατες προπ. Άλλος τρόπος υπάρχει;

----------


## tolis93

> Ok θα δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω μπάρες βρώμης αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα τις κάνω σφιχτες...μια εκδοχή που σκέφτη είναι να το δοκιμάσω σε στυλ βρωμόπιτο...με ασπράδια δηλαδή στο τηγάνι χωρίς λάδι για τις δυνατες προπ. Άλλος τρόπος υπάρχει;


θα βφουμε οφ εδω.πηγαινε συνταγες εχω ενα θεματακι 10 σελιδες με απειρες εκδοχες.επισης ο συσωλην ειναι καλη λυση (youtube)

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οκ θενκς  :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giorgosss

Ειναι ενας τυπος στο gym που λεει οτι το πιπερι ειναι τρομερος λιποδιαλυτης , ανοιγει λεει αυτα τα χαπακια που ειναι καλουπι εξωτερικα και μεσα εχουν σκονη , βαζει μεσα πιπερι και περνει 1 τη μερα ! και οντως ο τυπος εχει ελαχιστο λιπος !!! ισχυει αυτο ???

----------


## Goofonly

> Ειναι ενας τυπος στο gym που λεει οτι το πιπερι ειναι τρομερος λιποδιαλυτης , ανοιγει λεει αυτα τα χαπακια που ειναι καλουπι εξωτερικα και μεσα εχουν σκονη , βαζει μεσα πιπερι και περνει 1 τη μερα ! και οντως ο τυπος εχει ελαχιστο λιπος !!! ισχυει αυτο ???


ο παππούς μου τρώει καυτερές πιπεριές και είναι φέτες! 

το επιχείρημά του ακούγεται τόσο πιστικό όσο αυτό...  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ειναι ενας τυπος στο gym που λεει οτι το πιπερι ειναι τρομερος λιποδιαλυτης , ανοιγει λεει αυτα τα χαπακια που ειναι καλουπι εξωτερικα και μεσα εχουν σκονη , βαζει μεσα πιπερι και περνει 1 τη μερα ! και οντως ο τυπος εχει ελαχιστο λιπος !!! ισχυει αυτο ???


ριξε μια ματια απο δω κ κατω..

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?14937-Το-τσίλι-καταπολεμά-την-παχυσαρκία&p=491804&viewfull=1#post491804

----------


## eli_din3

> ριξε μια ματια απο δω κ κατω..
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?14937-Το-τσίλι-καταπολεμά-την-παχυσαρκία&p=491804&viewfull=1#post491804


και εγω το εχω ακουσει..εστω οτι ενισχυει τον μεταβολισμο

----------


## giorgosss

υπαρχει περιπτωση ομως να σου διαλυσουν το στομαχι ολα αυτα τα καυτερα ? τσπα εγω ψηθηκα θα δοκμασω !!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

αν εχεις προβλημα τα αποφευγεις..

----------


## petamen0s

Έχει πάρει κανείς Light Creme-Dessert απο το Lidl; Πολύ καλό γλυκάκι και χωρίς θερμίδες. Απλά είδα από πίσω ότι έχει 3 Ε. Ε471, Ε472β, Ε472ε. Πόσο βλαβερά είναι αυτά; Παίζει πρόβλημα άμα καταναλώνεις 1-2 συσκευασίες τη βδομάδα;

----------


## leftis

Παιδιά, ξέρετε αν υπάρχει γάλα αμυγδάλου στην ελλάδα?

----------


## loukoulos

εδω στη θεσ/νικη εχει σιγουρα σε ενα καταστημα βιολογικων στο κεντρο. λογικα τα περισοτερα καταστηματα με βιολογικα θα εχουν.

----------


## procop

επειδη δεν χρησιμοποιω οσπρια καθολου στην διατροφη μου και λεω να αρχισω,ξερει καποιος τα μακρος που εχουν τα φασολια?
επισης ,με τι να τα συνδυασω? η μάλλον να το θέσω αλλιώς,ποιοι συνδυασμοι με όσπρια  σου βαζουν λίπος?
Υ.Γ γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα απαντησει ο tolis? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## xelashai

> Παιδιά, ξέρετε αν υπάρχει γάλα αμυγδάλου στην ελλάδα?



http://www.ebio.gr/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=427
οσα εχω βρει ειναι σε σκονη

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Έχει πάρει κανείς Light Creme-Dessert απο το Lidl; Πολύ καλό γλυκάκι και χωρίς θερμίδες. Απλά είδα από πίσω ότι έχει 3 Ε. Ε471, Ε472β, Ε472ε. Πόσο βλαβερά είναι αυτά; Παίζει πρόβλημα άμα καταναλώνεις 1-2 συσκευασίες τη βδομάδα;



Ε 471 Μονο- και δι-γλυκερίδια λιπαρών οξέων
Ε 472 β Εστέρες του γαλακτικού οξέος με μονο- και δι-γλυκερίδια λιπαρών οξέων
Ε 472 ε Εστέρες του μονο- και δι-ακετυλο-τρυγικού οξέος μεμονο- και δι-γλυκερίδια λιπαρών οξέων

Έψαξα σε 2-3 site ποια είναι τα επικίνδυνα Ε και τα συγκεκριμένα δεν ήτανε σε καμία λίστα. 




Αν θες περαιτέρω συζήτηση, υπάρχει τόπικ http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?2402-Συντηρητικά-γνωστά-και-ως-quot-Ε-quot

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gianna

> Παιδιά, ξέρετε αν υπάρχει γάλα αμυγδάλου στην ελλάδα?


Σε όλα τα μαγαζιά με βιολογικά έχω δει πάντως.

----------


## Gianna

> επειδη δεν χρησιμοποιω οσπρια καθολου στην διατροφη μου και λεω να αρχισω,ξερει καποιος τα μακρος που εχουν τα φασολια?
> επισης ,με τι να τα συνδυασω? η μάλλον να το θέσω αλλιώς,ποιοι συνδυασμοι με όσπρια  σου βαζουν λίπος?
> Υ.Γ γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα απαντησει ο tolis?


φασόλια μαυρομάτικα βραστά 100 γρ.: 128 θερμίδες, πρωτεϊνες: 7 γρ., υδατ: 15,6 γρ. λίπος : 1,2
φασόλια γίγαντες βραστά 135 θερμίδες, π: 7,5 υ: 16,7 λ: 1,2 
φασόλια ξερά μεσαία βραστά: 145 θερμίδες, π: 7,7 υ: 17,3, λ: 0,8

Λένε πως αν τα συνδυάσεις με δημητριακά ή με ξηρούς καρπούς η ποϊότητα των πρωτεϊνών τους γίνεται υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας ισάξιας των ζωικών. Πολύ ωραία είναι και τα κόκκινα φασόλια. Εγώ έχω βρει μια συνταγή που τα συνδυάζεις με καλαμπόκι, τόνο, μαϊντανό, κρεμμυδάκι,πιπεριες λεμονάκι, τέλεια... Φασόλια με σπανάκι είναι ωραία επίσης.

----------


## xelashai

> φασόλια μαυρομάτικα βραστά 100 γρ.: 128 θερμίδες, πρωτεϊνες: 7 γρ., υδατ: 15,6 γρ. λίπος : 1,2
> φασόλια γίγαντες βραστά 135 θερμίδες, π: 7,5 υ: 16,7 λ: 1,2 
> φασόλια ξερά μεσαία βραστά: 145 θερμίδες, π: 7,7 υ: 17,3, λ: 0,8
> 
> Λένε πως αν τα συνδυάσεις με δημητριακά ή με ξηρούς καρπούς η ποϊότητα των πρωτεϊνών τους γίνεται υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας ισάξιας των ζωικών. Πολύ ωραία είναι και τα κόκκινα φασόλια. Εγώ έχω βρει μια συνταγή που τα συνδυάζεις με καλαμπόκι, τόνο, μαϊντανό, κρεμμυδάκι,πιπεριες λεμονάκι, τέλεια... Φασόλια με σπανάκι είναι ωραία επίσης.


τα οσπρια βαζουν λιπος?γιατι εγω τρωω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα..

----------


## Gianna

> τα οσπρια βαζουν λιπος?γιατι εγω τρωω 3 φορες την εβδομαδα..


Από μόνα τους, όχι βέβαια!!! Αν τα τρως τίγκα στο λάδι, στα ψωμιά και στη φέτα (που ξέρω ότι δεν το κάνεις :01. lol:  οπότε μην ανησυχείς), ε δεν θα βάλεις λίπος;

----------


## xelashai

> Από μόνα τους, όχι βέβαια!!! Αν τα τρως τίγκα στο λάδι, στα ψωμιά και στη φέτα (που ξέρω ότι δεν το κάνεις οπότε μην ανησυχείς), ε δεν θα βάλεις λίπος;



οχι σκετα τα τρωω..και ειχα λιγες τυψεις οποτε ετρωγα...εβαζα ελαχιστες ποσοτητες(1/2 φλ τσαγιου) για να μην με φουσκωσουν και να τα χωνεψω οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται...
αλλα οκ..τωρα θα βαζω λιγο παραπανω.. :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Λένε πως αν τα συνδυάσεις με δημητριακά ή με ξηρούς καρπούς η ποϊότητα των πρωτεϊνών τους γίνεται υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας ισάξιας των ζωικών. Πολύ ωραία είναι και τα κόκκινα φασόλια. Εγώ έχω βρει μια συνταγή που τα συνδυάζεις με καλαμπόκι, τόνο, μαϊντανό, κρεμμυδάκι,πιπεριες λεμονάκι, τέλεια... Φασόλια με σπανάκι είναι ωραία επίσης.


Γιάννα δε τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα! 
Για να ανεβάσεις τη βιολογική αξία των οσπρίων, τα φασόλια τα τρως με χωριάτικο λουκάνικο και τις φακές με ρέγγα καπνιστή!  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Giannistzn

Και με φετα και λαδι παλι κυριος εισαι στελιο  :01. Mr. Green: 

Παντως γενικα τα οσπρια εχουν πανω κατω θρεπτικη αξια παρομοια με του ρυζιου, με λιγοτερο υδ/κα και περισσοτερη πρωτεΐνη (10-15γρ λιγοτερο υδ/κα ισως και περισσοτερο και το αναλογο εξτρα σε πρωτεΐνη). Εγω τα τιμαω νεροβραστα με μπαχαρικα και προσθετω λαδι μετα ή σκετα και τα βαζω σε σαλατα.

----------


## marvin

> Γιάννα δε τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα! 
> Για να ανεβάσεις τη βιολογική αξία των οσπρίων, τα φασόλια τα τρως με χωριάτικο λουκάνικο και τις φακές με ρέγγα καπνιστή!


Τι της λες βρε της κοπελας.....για να ανεβασει τις θερμιδες του Γιαννα μου το λεει.... :01. Mr. Green: 
Αν συνδιασεις τα οσπρια με ρυζι αν θυμαμαι καλα ανεβαζεις την φυτικη σου πρωτεινη........κατι ηξεραν οι γιαγιαδες μας που μας εφτιαχναν τα φακορυζα και τα φασουλοριζα. :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εσείς χάνετε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

stelakos rules! φανταζομαι για πλακα τα λεει βεβαια...

----------


## Giannistzn

Aν και βλεπω καπου στο βαθος την ελενη με το τουφεκι, θα το τολμησω  :01. Mr. Green: 

Λοιπον, για οσους δεν θελουν να cheatαρουν, αλλα βαρεθηκαν και ρυζι-πατατα-μακαρονι-βρωμη ολη μερα το παρακατω το βρισκω πολυ καλη επιλογη 

Τortellini emiliani της barilla 

Ανα 100γρ :
Θερμιδες - 400
πρωτεινη - 15,5
υδατανθρακας - 54,8 (με 3,5 σακχαρα)
λιπαρα - 13 (με 3 κορεσμενα)

χαμηλο σε υδατανθρακες, καλο σε πρωτεΐνη και οκ και απο αποψη λιπαρων (για οποιο δεν εχει προβλημα και τα τιμα). Εμενα σαν λυση 1 φορα μεσα στην εβδομαδα μου φαινεται καλο (ποιοτικο δεν ειναι αλλα και για πεταμα δεν ειναι)

----------


## tolis93

> Aν και βλεπω καπου στο βαθος την ελενη με το τουφεκι, θα το τολμησω 
> 
> Λοιπον, για οσους δεν θελουν να cheatαρουν, αλλα βαρεθηκαν και ρυζι-πατατα-μακαρονι-βρωμη ολη μερα το παρακατω το βρισκω πολυ καλη επιλογη 
> 
> Τortellini emiliani της barilla 
> 
> Ανα 100γρ :
> Θερμιδες - 400
> πρωτεινη - 15,5
> ...


 μαυρο αγριορυζο η φυσικα αρρωματησμενο μπασματι :01. Wink:  κινοα κους κους πλιγουρι...καλαμποκι γλυκοπατατα γιαμ μακαρονια ρυζιου μακαρονια κολοκυθας....κ εχει ατελειωτο καταλογο. ωραια κ αυτα δε λεω πρεπει να ναι καλα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλα δεν προσθεσα ολες τις πηγες.. Τις πιο συνηθισμενες.

----------


## Chris92

σκευτομαι καποια στιγμη να κανω κετο..εχει κανεις ποσταρισμενη τη διατροφη του κατα τη περιοδο της κετο? θελω να παρω μια ιδεα για το τι περιπου να τρωω.
επισης ποσο διαστημα ειναι καλο να γινει?

----------


## tolis93

> σκευτομαι καποια στιγμη να κανω κετο..εχει κανεις ποσταρισμενη τη διατροφη του κατα τη περιοδο της κετο? θελω να παρω μια ιδεα για το τι περιπου να τρωω.
> επισης ποσο διαστημα ειναι καλο να γινει?


το δικο μ προγραμμα ηταν το εξης.
πρωινο αυγα σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι (5 ασπραδια 2 κροκους) με γαλοπουλα και ταχινι(μη ξερνας τα σπαει)
δεκατιανο 
ρολ απο φυλλο λαχανου με μαγιονεζα γαλοπουλα και τυρι
μεσημεριανο
κρεας η ψαρι με πρασιναδα και ελαιολαδο
μεταπροπονητικο-απογευματινο
σαλατα πρασινη(μαρουλι συνηθως) με αυγα(6-8 ασπραδια) και πρωτεινη 20-30 γρ
βραδυνο
ψαρι με μαγιονεζα η σαλατα του καισαρα χωρις κρουτον(ναι η σως δν εχει υδατανθρακα)
πριν κοιμηθω 10-20 ξηροκαρπια με 1 ζελε φρουτων κ κανελλα
χοντρικα χτυπαγα 230-240 πρωτεινη αν θυμαμαι καλα ισως κ παραπανω και 80-100-120 γρ λιπαρα αναλογα τις μερες. υδατανθρακες οτι επαιζε απο ταλ αχανικα οπως βλεπεις. εγω το τραβηξα 1 μηνα αλλα μετα π το γυρισα κ ομαλα κιολας σε νορμαλ διατροφη οτι εχασα το ξαναβαλα.κ ο μεταβολισμος μ ειχε πεσει λιγο πιο κατω απο το πατωμα :01. Mr. Green:  παν μετρον αριστον για μενα. αν το πας για φετες τελειως καντην κανα 2 βδομαδες πριν βγεις παραλια αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτο η καντην αφου δεις οτι χτυπας ασχημα πλατω

----------


## Chris92

> το δικο μ προγραμμα ηταν το εξης.
> πρωινο αυγα σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι (5 ασπραδια 2 κροκους) με γαλοπουλα και ταχινι(μη ξερνας τα σπαει)
> δεκατιανο 
> ρολ απο φυλλο λαχανου με μαγιονεζα γαλοπουλα και τυρι
> μεσημεριανο
> κρεας η ψαρι με πρασιναδα και ελαιολαδο
> μεταπροπονητικο-απογευματινο
> σαλατα πρασινη(μαρουλι συνηθως) με αυγα(6-8 ασπραδια) και πρωτεινη 20-30 γρ
> βραδυνο
> ...


δεν ειμαι χαμηλα σε ποσοστα λιπους απλα θελω να τα ριξω...και επειδη υπο εχω δει οτι δεν δουλευει πανω μου(πειναω παρα παρα πολυ,δε μου βγαινει προπονα,χανω αργα) λεω να δοκιμασω κετο...

----------


## rey1989

> δεν ειμαι χαμηλα σε ποσοστα λιπους απλα θελω να τα ριξω...και επειδη υπο εχω δει οτι δεν δουλευει πανω μου(πειναω παρα παρα πολυ,δε μου βγαινει προπονα,χανω αργα) λεω να δοκιμασω κετο...


μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ , γιαυτό το ψήνω γερά για κέτο. Αλλα θα το πάω τελείως "καθαρά" όσον αφορά τα λιπαρά(χωρις μπέικον/λουκάνικα κ έτσι) και θα έχω σωστό πλάνο για μάξ αποτέλεσμα. Απο εκει και πέρα βλέπουμε ..  πάντως εχω δει αποτελέσματα κέτο σε άτομα με πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστό λίπους και ήταν θεαματικά. Τι να πω αν δεν δοκιμάσουμε δεν ξέρουμε τι δουλεύει στον καθένα ..

----------


## GeoDask

> το δικο μ προγραμμα ηταν το εξης.
> πρωινο αυγα σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι (5 ασπραδια 2 κροκους) με γαλοπουλα και ταχινι(μη ξερνας τα σπαει)
> δεκατιανο 
> ρολ απο φυλλο λαχανου με μαγιονεζα γαλοπουλα και τυρι
> μεσημεριανο
> κρεας η ψαρι με πρασιναδα και ελαιολαδο
> μεταπροπονητικο-απογευματινο
> σαλατα πρασινη(μαρουλι συνηθως) με αυγα(6-8 ασπραδια) και πρωτεινη 20-30 γρ
> βραδυνο
> ...


απο περιέργεια επειδή δεν αναφέρεις ποσότητες, το παραπάνω π.χ σου έδινε 230γρ πρωτείνη;

----------


## Gianna

> Γιάννα δε τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα! 
> Για να ανεβάσεις τη βιολογική αξία των οσπρίων, τα φασόλια τα τρως με χωριάτικο λουκάνικο και τις φακές με ρέγγα καπνιστή!


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: για το λουκάνικο δεν το σχολιάζω..... ναί, όντως οι φακές πάνε με καπνιστά, καλά και με κονσερβούλα τόνο τις τρώω και με σολωμό σαν σαλάτα.  :01. Razz:

----------


## Chris92

> μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ , γιαυτό το ψήνω γερά για κέτο. Αλλα θα το πάω τελείως "καθαρά" όσον αφορά τα λιπαρά(χωρις μπέικον/λουκάνικα κ έτσι) και θα έχω σωστό πλάνο για μάξ αποτέλεσμα. Απο εκει και πέρα βλέπουμε ..  πάντως εχω δει αποτελέσματα κέτο σε άτομα με πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστό λίπους και ήταν θεαματικά. Τι να πω αν δεν δοκιμάσουμε δεν ξέρουμε τι δουλεύει στον καθένα ..


ναι και γω αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου γι αυτο ρωτησα για να παρω μια ιδεα... αλλα βεβαια η κετο θελει αρκετα λιπαρα τα οποια αν πεις να τα παρεις ολα καθαρα θα γινει της μουρλης(ασε που δε θα χορταίνω καθως ταχινια-ξηροκαρποβουτηρα δε με αγγιζουν καν)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> stelakos rules! φανταζομαι για πλακα τα λεει βεβαια...


Πλάκα;; Ποιος κάνει πλάκα;; 8) 
Καλά όχι πάντα... αλλά τα προτιμώ ζευγαρωμένα.  :01. Mr. Green: 




> για το λουκάνικο δεν το σχολιάζω..... ναί, όντως οι φακές πάνε με καπνιστά, καλά και με κονσερβούλα τόνο τις τρώω και με σολωμό σαν σαλάτα.


Το λουκάνικο το βάζω μέσα στη χύτρα ενώ βράζουν και βγάζει τα αρώματα του  :08. Turtle:  Ψάξε στο νετ για φασολάδα Πηλίου!
Το καπνιστό ή ψητό ψάρι, το τουρσί και οι ελιές είναι must για τις φακές! Ε... στην αναβροχιά, καλός είναι και ο τόνος.  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> απο περιέργεια επειδή δεν αναφέρεις ποσότητες, το παραπάνω π.χ σου έδινε 230γρ πρωτείνη;


230-250 καπου εκει αν θυμαμαι καλα.παιζει να τη ξεθαψω να σ πω ακριβως κ ποσοτητες.αλλα χοντρικα καπου εκει

----------


## rey1989

> ναι και γω αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου γι αυτο ρωτησα για να παρω μια ιδεα... αλλα βεβαια η κετο θελει αρκετα λιπαρα τα οποια αν πεις να τα παρεις ολα καθαρα θα γινει της μουρλης(ασε που δε θα χορταίνω καθως ταχινια-ξηροκαρποβουτηρα δε με αγγιζουν καν)


α εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό απλά θα φροντίσω να πάρω ενα καλό λυποτροπικό που κόβει(σε εμένα τουλάχιστον) την όρεξη και πιστεύω θα είμαι οκ. 
θέλω να τα καταφέρω ότι και να γίνει και η πείνα δεν είναι αρκετή για να με σταματήσει.  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> α εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό απλά θα φροντίσω να πάρω ενα καλό λυποτροπικό που κόβει(σε εμένα τουλάχιστον) την όρεξη και πιστεύω θα είμαι οκ. 
> θέλω να τα καταφέρω ότι και να γίνει και η πείνα δεν είναι αρκετή για να με σταματήσει.


ποιος σας ειπε οτι πεινας με κετο? χωρις υδατανθρακα σ κοβεται με τη μια η ορεξη.κ τα λιπαρα σε γεμιζουν φουλ.οχι στο στομαχι.αλλα δε πεινας.με τη καμια...κ αν πεινας φαε 5 αυγα μεχρι να ρθει το επομενο σ γευμα.σκασιλα σ να το πω κ ετσι.εδω αλλοι δε μετρανε καν θερμιδες κ κολπα κ χανουν.κ πιστεψτε με με καλες πηγες λιπαρων κ στις θερμιδες σου μια χαρα χορταινεις.σιγα τη πεινα...κ το λεω εγω ετσι?π ετρωγα ενα κουβα στη καθησια

----------


## Goofonly

> stelakos rules! φανταζομαι για πλακα τα λεει βεβαια...


Λολ όχι... τα εννοεί  :01. Mr. Green:    γυάλισε το μάτι του  :01. Wink:

----------


## eri_87

> Aν και βλεπω καπου στο βαθος την ελενη με το τουφεκι, θα το τολμησω 
> 
> Λοιπον, για οσους δεν θελουν να cheatαρουν, αλλα βαρεθηκαν και ρυζι-πατατα-μακαρονι-βρωμη ολη μερα το παρακατω το βρισκω πολυ καλη επιλογη 
> 
> Τortellini emiliani της barilla


Έχω δοκιμάσει από Μέλισσα ή Μίσκο, δε θυμάμαι, τορτελίνια ολικής με τυρί, ήταν πολύ καλά θα έλεγα! Διατροφ.αξία δε θυμάμαι, αλλά σίγουρα δεν ήταν για πέταμα...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> Έχω δοκιμάσει από Μέλισσα ή Μίσκο, δε θυμάμαι, τορτελίνια ολικής με τυρί, ήταν πολύ καλά θα έλεγα! Διατροφ.αξία δε θυμάμαι, αλλά σίγουρα δεν ήταν για πέταμα...


τα εχω τιμησει μια φορα στο παερλθον ειναι με μυζζιθρα κιολας(10% λιπαρα κ 35-38 γρ πρωτεινη αναλογα περιοχη) τουμπανα ηταν βασικα οχι απλα δν ηταν για πεταμα

----------


## Blackie

Καλησπέρα! Λόγω εργασίας είμαι εκτός γραφείου αρκετές φορές από τις 8 μέχρι τη 1-2 (λογιστής, γαρ). Μπορεί κάποιος... παθών να μου πει τι έτρωγε για αυτές τις ώρες; Αυτό που ακολουθώ προς το παρόν:
7:30 - 70γρ βρώμη με 1 scoop Myofusion
10-1 (ό,τι ώρα μπορέσω) - τοστ ολικής αλέσεως, 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα, 1 φέτα κίτρινο τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών και μια μπανάνα.
3:00 - 120γρ μοσχάρι ή κοτόπουλο, 70γρ καστανό ρύζι ή μακαρόνια ολικής, καρότο ή/και πρασινάδα.

Τα υπόλοιπα γεύματά μου - αν ενδιαφέρουν - είναι σαν των 3, εκτός από βραδυνό (cottage 225γρ ή γιαούρτι 2% + 10 αμύγδαλα) και φυσικά, το μεταπροπονητικό (1 και κάτι scoop Myofusion + 40γρ δεξτρόζη). Σύνολο 6-7 γεύματα.

Θέλω να αποφύγω protein bars λόγω κόστους, εκτός αν υπάρχει κάτι φθηνό. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## venom1987

ερωτηση

γιατι το πρωι οταν ξυπναω το σωμα γενικα ειναι ποιο γραμμωμενο??
πχ φαινοντε καλυτερα οι κοιλιακοι και γενικα πιο στεγνο το σωμα
ενω στο περασμα τις μερας και μετα απο προπο. χανεται??

ειναι λογο συσωρευσης υγρων και τρωφω?????

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπέρα! Λόγω εργασίας είμαι εκτός γραφείου αρκετές φορές από τις 8 μέχρι τη 1-2 (λογιστής, γαρ). Μπορεί κάποιος... παθών να μου πει τι έτρωγε για αυτές τις ώρες; Αυτό που ακολουθώ προς το παρόν:
> 7:30 - 70γρ βρώμη με 1 scoop Myofusion
> 10-1 (ό,τι ώρα μπορέσω) - τοστ ολικής αλέσεως, 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα, 1 φέτα κίτρινο τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών και μια μπανάνα.
> 3:00 - 120γρ μοσχάρι ή κοτόπουλο, 70γρ καστανό ρύζι ή μακαρόνια ολικής, καρότο ή/και πρασινάδα.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα γεύματά μου - αν ενδιαφέρουν - είναι σαν των 3, εκτός από βραδυνό (cottage 225γρ ή γιαούρτι 2% + 10 αμύγδαλα) και φυσικά, το μεταπροπονητικό (1 και κάτι scoop Myofusion + 40γρ δεξτρόζη). Σύνολο 6-7 γεύματα.
> 
> Θέλω να αποφύγω protein bars λόγω κόστους, εκτός αν υπάρχει κάτι φθηνό. Ευχαριστώ!


 φανταζομαι θ με 1 το μεσημερι ετσι? κοιτα η παραγγελνεις απεξω καμια σαλατουλα η πας απο κανα εβερεστ κ φτιαχνεις τπτ υγιεινο σαντουιτς με μπακετα ολικης αλεσεως.η πολυ απλα παιρνεις απο το σπιτι σου ενα τοστ ετοιμο η ξηρους καρπους.ακομα κ καποια φρουτα πχ.η φτιαχνεις ενα ωραιοτατο σεικ με βρωμη γαλα και πρωτεινη κ εισαι οκ.εξαλου μιλαμε για 1 γευμα σωστα?

----------


## venom1987

> ερωτηση
> 
> γιατι το πρωι οταν ξυπναω το σωμα γενικα ειναι ποιο γραμμωμενο??
> πχ φαινοντε καλυτερα οι κοιλιακοι και γενικα πιο στεγνο το σωμα
> ενω στο περασμα τις μερας και μετα απο προπο. χανεται??
> 
> ειναι λογο συσωρευσης υγρων και τρωφω?????


????

----------


## tolis93

> ????


ξεφουσκωτο στομαχι κ οχι τοσα πολλα υγρα πανω σου λογω πολλων ωρων χωρις νερο φαγητο κτλπ.στεγνωνεις δλδ.εισαι κατω απο κουβερτες κ τετοια

----------


## Blackie

> φανταζομαι θ με 1 το μεσημερι ετσι? κοιτα η παραγγελνεις απεξω καμια σαλατουλα η πας απο κανα εβερεστ κ φτιαχνεις τπτ υγιεινο σαντουιτς με μπακετα ολικης αλεσεως.η πολυ απλα παιρνεις απο το σπιτι σου ενα τοστ ετοιμο η ξηρους καρπους.ακομα κ καποια φρουτα πχ.η φτιαχνεις ενα ωραιοτατο σεικ με βρωμη γαλα και πρωτεινη κ εισαι οκ.εξαλου μιλαμε για 1 γευμα σωστα?


Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Κοίταξε, 7:30 - 3-4, πρέπει να λαμβάνω 4 γεύματα (αναλογικά), αλλά εγώ λαμβάνω 3. Το ενδιάμεσο είναι το τόστ ολικής που προανέφερα, με 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα και 1 κίτρινο τυρί + μπανάνα. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι αρκετό, καθώς δεν τηρώ τον κανόνα 30γρ πρωτεΐνη και λαμβάνω υδατάνθρακες με λίγη πρωτεΐνη. Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη διατροφή εφόσον τηρώ σωστά το υπόλοιπο πρόγραμμα διατροφής;

----------


## venom1987

> ξεφουσκωτο στομαχι κ οχι τοσα πολλα υγρα πανω σου λογω πολλων ωρων χωρις νερο φαγητο κτλπ.στεγνωνεις δλδ.εισαι κατω απο κουβερτες κ τετοια


ειναι σπαστικο παντως.........ξενερωμα.......  :01. Unsure:

----------


## eli_din3

> ειναι σπαστικο παντως.........ξενερωμα.......


σε νιωθω...ξυπνας και λες..δεν μπορω να μαι ολη μερα ετσι??  :01. Razz:

----------


## venom1987

> σε νιωθω...ξυπνας και λες..δεν μπορω να μαι ολη μερα ετσι??


ακριβως ετσι.......  :01. Wink:

----------


## venom1987

για γραμμωση η διατροφη πως πρεπει να παιζει??? σε αναλογις π/υ/λ

----------


## Devil

> για γραμμωση η διατροφη πως πρεπει να παιζει??? σε αναλογις π/υ/λ


2,5-3gr πρωτεινη ανα κιλο.... 1γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο... και υδατανθρακες οσο σου παρει για να συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες....

----------


## venom1987

> 2,5-3gr πρωτεινη ανα κιλο.... 1γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο... και υδατανθρακες οσο σου παρει για να συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες....


σε αναλογια ?? π/υ/λ 35/40/25 ???  γιατι γυμναζομαι 6 φορες την βδομαδα.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## eli_din3

> 2,5-3gr πρωτεινη ανα κιλο.... 1γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο... και υδατανθρακες οσο σου παρει για να συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες....


ολα αυτα ανα κιλο γενικα οσα εισαι συνολο δηλαδη... ή μυικα κιλα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ολα αυτα ανα κιλο γενικα οσα εισαι συνολο δηλαδη... ή μυικα κιλα?


ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,γενικα δλδ.

----------


## Devil

> σε αναλογια ?? π/υ/λ 35/40/25 ???  γιατι γυμναζομαι 6 φορες την βδομαδα....


κανε 2 πραξεις.... διατροφη με % δεν βγαινει...




> ολα αυτα ανα κιλο γενικα οσα εισαι συνολο δηλαδη... ή μυικα κιλα?


τα λιπαρα ανα συνολικο βαρος...

τις πρωτεινες αν πας να παιξεις στο 3γρ τοτε ανα μυικα κιλα... αν πας στο 2,5γρ κρατα τα συνολικα...

----------


## Giannistzn

Devil και 2-2,5(μαξ) αν παιξεις πρωτεΐνη και 1,5 λιπαρα παλι καλα δεν θα ειναι? Και να εχεις αρκετα κατω carbs

Επισης, στα 2,5-3 που αναφερεις καθαρα ζωικα ή μεικτα (ζωικα και φυτικα?)

----------


## Devil

> Devil και 2-2,5(μαξ) αν παιξεις πρωτεΐνη και 1,5 λιπαρα παλι καλα δεν θα ειναι? Και να εχεις αρκετα κατω carbs
> 
> Επισης, στα 2,5-3 που αναφερεις καθαρα ζωικα ή μεικτα (ζωικα και φυτικα?)


ναι για μια low carb δεν ειναι ασχημα... ασχετος αν εγω προτιμω περισσοτερες πρωτεινες...

μεικτα... και οι αλλες πρωτεινες ειναι...αμινοξεα εχουν... γιατι να μην τα μετρησεις...

----------


## Giannistzn

Συμφωνω οτι υπολογιζεις και τις φυτικες. Παντα τις μετραω. Απλα (εμενα) μου φενεται πιο ευκολο να υπολογισω να παιρνω 2-2,5γρ / kg απο ζωικες και σιγουρα θα με φτασει στο 3+ οτι παρω απο φυτικες οποτε το δουλευω ετσι.

----------


## Devil

> Συμφωνω οτι υπολογιζεις και τις φυτικες. Παντα τις μετραω. Απλα (εμενα) μου φενεται πιο ευκολο να υπολογισω να παιρνω 2-2,5γρ / kg απο ζωικες και σιγουρα θα με φτασει στο 3+ οτι παρω απο φυτικες οποτε το δουλευω ετσι.


λιγο πολυ το ιδιο ειναι... με 2-2,5γρ ανα κιλο απο ζωικες συν τις αλλες φτανεις στα 3γρ ανα κιλο ανετα...  τωρα φτανεις τα 3 και κατι ψηλα φτανεις τα 3 και κατι λιγοτερο.. who cares... κανεις δεν καταβολισε για 10-20γρ πρωτεινης λιγοτερα... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

το μπουτι κοτοπουλο ποσο λιπος εχει?

----------


## gym

> το μπουτι κοτοπουλο ποσο λιπος εχει?


για ποσα γραμμαρια μιλαμε αστερι μου?
μπουτια κ μπουτια υπαρχουν πολλλααα!


πχ ενα απλο 3.4oz  δες απο το calorieking




Calories 181	(758 kJ)

Total Fat	    8g	
Sat. Fat	    2.2g	
Cholesterol	    89mg	
Sodium	    86mg	
Total Carbs.    0g	
Dietary Fiberm 0g	
Sugars	    0g	  
Protein	    25.7g	  
Calcium	    11.4mg	  
Potassium	    229.9mg

----------


## eli_din3

> για ποσα γραμμαρια μιλαμε αστερι μου?
> μπουτια κ μπουτια υπαρχουν πολλλααα!
> 
> 
> πχ ενα απλο 3.4oz  δες απο το calorieking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 γρ απο αλανιαρα κοτα της γιαγιας  :Stick Out Tongue:  ahahhah  τι ειναι 3.4 οz?

----------


## Giannistzn

1oz = 28gr

----------


## gym

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## petamen0s

> για ποσα γραμμαρια μιλαμε αστερι μου?
> μπουτια κ μπουτια υπαρχουν πολλλααα!
> 
> 
> πχ ενα απλο 3.4oz  δες απο το calorieking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ψημένο σωστά; Εσείς τι προτιμάτε φιλέτο στήθος ή μπούτι; Σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω στο μπούτι γιατί είναι ποιο φθηνό αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα γρ. χρειάζεται για να πάρεις 30+g πρωτεΐνη. Πάνω κάτω στα ίδια $$ πρέπει να έρχεται.

----------


## gym

στηθος βασικα προτιμαω αλλα κ το μπουτι καλο ειναι!για αλλαγη μια χαρα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eli_din3

η ελια μοσχου ρε παιδια τι ειναι????  πηγε και το πηρε η μανα μου και δεν ξερω καν ποσο λιπος εχει..πφφ

----------


## AntwnhsSs

καλησπερα, 
μεχρει ποσα γραμμαρια ζαχαρης μπορουμε να τρωμε?
ζαχαρη δεν ενοω την κανονικη αλλα τα ζαχαρα απο τα φρουτα κτλ
απλα καταναλονω 3 φρουτα την ημερα μεσα στο πρωινο και δεκατιανο και βγενουν γυρο στα 80-90γρ(συνολικα απο ολλα)  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν υπαρχει καποιο οριο ουτε κανονας, αρκει να χωρανε στα μακρος σου.

----------


## tolis93

> η ελια μοσχου ρε παιδια τι ειναι????  πηγε και το πηρε η μανα μου και δεν ξερω καν ποσο λιπος εχει..πφφ


τμημα ειναι απο το σβερκο.καθαρο κρεας.μια χαρα ειναι :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> καλησπερα, 
> μεχρει ποσα γραμμαρια ζαχαρης μπορουμε να τρωμε?
> ζαχαρη δεν ενοω την κανονικη αλλα τα ζαχαρα απο τα φρουτα κτλ
> απλα καταναλονω 3 φρουτα την ημερα μεσα στο πρωινο και δεκατιανο και βγενουν γυρο στα 80-90γρ(συνολικα απο ολλα)


οι αμερικανοι δηλωνουν 50-60 γρ σακχαρων τη μερα. στην ευρωπη 70.για μη αθλουμενους.αλλα νταξει αναφερουν κ κατι ποσοστα αμυλου κ υδατανθρακων στο θεο. πχ 320-360 για ατομα π δε γυμναζονται κιολας.οποτε...οσα θες

----------


## Dalton

Λοιπόν, είμαι καινούριος στο site σας και έφτιαξα το λογαριασμό εδώ για να με βοηθήσετε με τη διατροφή μου. Είμαι 17, το ύψος μου 1.72 κ 60 κιλά το βάρος μου. Όλο το θέμα είναι τα κιλά μου. Θα ήθελα να αυξήσω το βάρος και τον όγκο μου. Τρώω οτιδήποτε παχαίνει αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Δεν είναι ότι ντε και καλά θέλω να παχύνω, και όγκος μόνο μου κάνει. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε με τη διατροφή ή ο,τι άλλο χρειάζομαι για να το επιτύχω αυτό?

----------


## tolis93

> Λοιπόν, είμαι καινούριος στο site σας και έφτιαξα το λογαριασμό εδώ για να με βοηθήσετε με τη διατροφή μου. Είμαι 17, το ύψος μου 1.72 κ 60 κιλά το βάρος μου. Όλο το θέμα είναι τα κιλά μου. Θα ήθελα να αυξήσω το βάρος και τον όγκο μου. Τρώω οτιδήποτε παχαίνει αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Δεν είναι ότι ντε και καλά θέλω να παχύνω, και όγκος μόνο μου κάνει. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε με τη διατροφή ή ο,τι άλλο χρειάζομαι για να το επιτύχω αυτό?


bro ανοιξε ενα τοπικ με εναν αναλογο τιτλο πχ διατροφη dalton και θα βοηθησουμε εκει.εδω θα χαθουν ολα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Μοσχαρίσια λουκάνικα:

Θεωρείτε σαβούρα γενικά τα λουκάνικα;Τωρα τελευταία επειδή είναι εύκολα και γρήγορα στο μαγείρεμα τα χρησιμοποιώ πολύ!Αλλα στα μοσχαρισια παρατηρησα οτι εχει πολυ λιπος και λαδι.Βγαζει αυτα τα πορτοκαλι λαδια...
Τα μακροσυστατικα του ειναι: υδατ-->9 λιπη-->9 πρωτεινες --> 12 στα 100γρ.Αλλα το λιπος του δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλο...γενικα το οτι το λαδι βγαινει πορτοκαλι (βραστο το εκανα) μου θυμιζει τα τηγανιτα και νομιζω οτι ειναι κακο.Ισχυει;

----------


## eli_din3

> Μοσχαρίσια λουκάνικα:
> 
> Θεωρείτε σαβούρα γενικά τα λουκάνικα;Τωρα τελευταία επειδή είναι εύκολα και γρήγορα στο μαγείρεμα τα χρησιμοποιώ πολύ!Αλλα στα μοσχαρισια παρατηρησα οτι εχει πολυ λιπος και λαδι.Βγαζει αυτα τα πορτοκαλι λαδια...
> Τα μακροσυστατικα του ειναι: υδατ-->9 λιπη--> πρωτεινες --> 12 στα 100γρ.Αλλα το λιπος του δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλο...γενικα το οτι το λαδι βγαινει πορτοκαλι (βραστο το εκανα) μου θυμιζει τα τηγανιτα και νομιζω οτι ειναι κακο.Ισχυει;


ποσο λιπος?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ααα σορρυ δεν εβαλα τον αριθμο...9 λιπος!...Πολυ δεν ειναι;

----------


## eli_din3

> Ααα σορρυ δεν εβαλα τον αριθμο...9 λιπος!...Πολυ δεν ειναι;


εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι στα 100 μονο 9 λιπος??εδω τις γαλοπουλας το ενα αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε 5γρ λιπους)

παντως γενικα τα λουκανικα και ειδικα τ εμποριου ειναι πολυ επεξεργασμενα και δν κανουν καλο..τωρα για πλ αναγκη μια φορα στ τοσο εγω θα παιρνα γαλοπουλας ή εστω κοτοπουλου αλλα δεν εχω παρει ποτε ν φανταστεις..πολυ κακα συστατικα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Απο το κρεοπολειο τα παιρνει η μανα μου,οχι του εμποριου θελω να πω...(εκτος αν θεωρειτε και τυο του εμποριου...νομιζω εμποριου εννοεις αυτα τα συσκευασμενα στα σουπερ μαρκετ).
Για το λιπος,τοσο μου βγαζει στο myfitnesspal...μισο να ξανακοιταξω.

Οκ θα τα αποφευγω γιατι και μενα η συνειδηση μου δεν ειναι καθαρη οταν τα τρωω xD

----------


## eli_din3

> Απο το κρεοπολειο τα παιρνει η μανα μου,οχι του εμποριου θελω να πω...(εκτος αν θεωρειτε και τυο του εμποριου...νομιζω εμποριου εννοεις αυτα τα συσκευασμενα στα σουπερ μαρκετ).
> Για το λιπος,τοσο μου βγαζει στο myfitnesspal...μισο να ξανακοιταξω.
> 
> Οκ θα τα αποφευγω γιατι και μενα η συνειδηση μου δεν ειναι καθαρη οταν τα τρωω xD


κοιτα γενικα στα λουκανικα βαζουν οτι να ναι μεσα.. οτι περισσευει γενικως..ε τι να το κανουμε μωρε..α! λουκανικο.. οποτε νταξει..καλυτερα να περιοριζονται... και επισης γενικως τα αλαντικα (ακομα και η γαλοπουλα  :01. Razz:  πληγμα ρ γ****ο)

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Kαι τις γαλοπουλες ειναι αληθεια οτι της εχω διαλυσει!..Καθε μερα τρωω και πολλες μαλιστα!...Αρα θα πρεπει να βρω κατι αλο αντι για γαλοπουλα για να συμπληρωνω πρωτεϊνες...αλλα τι;Σκεφτομαι μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο χωρις υδατανθρακα ομως...γινονται μπιφτεκια χωρις βρωμη;Γιατι θελω να εχω ενα τροφιθμο να μπορω να συμπληρωσω πρωτεϊνη γιατι τις περισσοτερες φορες εκει εχω το προβλημα...αλλιως αν δω και δυσκολευομαι θα παρω συμπληρωμα  :01. Razz:

----------


## eli_din3

> Kαι τις γαλοπουλες ειναι αληθεια οτι της εχω διαλυσει!..Καθε μερα τρωω και πολλες μαλιστα!...Αρα θα πρεπει να βρω κατι αλο αντι για γαλοπουλα για να συμπληρωνω πρωτεϊνες...αλλα τι;Σκεφτομαι μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο χωρις υδατανθρακα ομως...γινονται μπιφτεκια χωρις βρωμη;Γιατι θελω να εχω ενα τροφιθμο να μπορω να συμπληρωσω πρωτεϊνη γιατι τις περισσοτερες φορες εκει εχω το προβλημα...αλλιως αν δω και δυσκολευομαι θα παρω συμπληρωμα


πω ρε..παντως εμεις οι δυο μοιαζουμε πολυ  :01. Razz:  και εγω οταν πρωτοαρχισα τετοια διατροφη (νταξει οχι οτι το κανω πολυ καιρο αλλα σ λεω για τις πρωτες βδομαδες) ειχα τ ιδια θεματα... να προσπαθω να φτιαξω μερεντες..να μαλωνω με την μανα μ. να τρωω τονους γαλοπουλας καθε μερα  :01. Razz:   anyway
ε τοτε μην κανεις μπιφτεκι φατο σκετο αν ειναι ετσι ή σε κιμα..ή σιγα ριξε λιγη πολυ λιγη βρωμη κλαιν...
και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω.. σημερα μαζι με το πρωινο εφαγα με το ζορι και ενα γιαουρτι για να παρω πρωτεινη  :01. Razz:  να ξερασω πηγα πρωινιατικα...(και φαντασου εγω δεν εχω και μυς που και να χα  :01. Razz: ) εε..γιαουρτι.... φιλετα...σαρδελες.. θαλασσινα γενικα πχ γαριδες... ασπραδακια (νταξει βρισιμο απ μαμα για το πως ξοδευω τα αυγα) . κοτατζ... φασολια,φακες αλλα τινγκα στον υδατανθρακα  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... εεε τι αλλο.... πφφ... αα εγω πολλες φορες καταληγω στον τονο... βαζεισ λιγη σγουρη σαλατα..λιγο κρεμμυδακι φρεσκο..αρκετο λεμονι... μια κουταλια τ γλυκου λαδι ή πιο πολυ αναλογα με τις θερμιδες σου.. και βαζεις και τον τονο και γινεται μιαμ. αν το κανεις μεσημεριανο(γιατι ειπες δεν θες υδατανθρακα) χωνεις και λιγο καλαμποκακι και γινεται..............αχ πεινασα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Χαχαχαχα...και εμενα σαν τρελλη κανει η μανα μου οταν πεταω τους κροκους!




> ε τοτε μην κανεις μπιφτεκι φατο σκετο αν ειναι ετσι ή σε κιμα..ή σιγα ριξε λιγη πολυ λιγη βρωμη κλαιν...


Εννοεις απλα να βραζω τον κιμα με τοματοπελτε ας πουμε χωρις λαδι και να το τρωω ετσι;Εγω εννοουσα να το κανω μπιφτεκι,με κρεμμυδακι κτλ αλλα χωρις υδατανθρακα απο ψωμι βρωμη κτλ.Γινεται ετσι;Δεν ξερω κιλας επειδη δεν μαγειρευω εγω  :01. Razz: 




> φιλετα...σαρδελες.. θαλασσινα γενικα πχ γαριδες... ασπραδακια



Fιλετα δηλαδη;Σαρδελες αυτες που ειναι σε κονσερβα στο λαδι;Υπαρχει χωρις λαδι;Η εννοεις να τις κανω σπιτικες(η μανα μου) στο φουρνο;Θαλασσινα δεν φτιαχνουνε συχνα οι δικοι(μαλακια κτλ) γιατι δεν τα πολυτρωμε...




> αα εγω πολλες φορες καταληγω στον τονο... βαζεισ λιγη σγουρη σαλατα..λιγο κρεμμυδακι φρεσκο..αρκετο λεμονι... μια κουταλια τ γλυκου λαδι ή πιο πολυ αναλογα με τις θερμιδες σου.. και βαζεις και τον τονο και γινεται μιαμ



Kαι γω!...Ειδικα μεταπορπονητικο η βραδυνο τρωω τονο με μαρουλι και λιγο λαδι και κοτατζ και πολυσπορο και γαλοπουλα...σγουρη σαλατα τι ειναι;Το μαρουλη αυτο το πολυ σγουρο;




> χωνεις και λιγο καλαμποκακι και γινεται....


Το καλαμποκι αυτο απο κονσερβα;τι μακροσυστατικα εχει γενικα;Ειναι καλο;Βασικα πρεπει να πηγαινω μονος μου να ψωνιζω γιατι η μανα μου και πολλα fail και θα παρει παλι οτι να ναι! :02. Shock:

----------


## eli_din3

> Χαχαχαχα...και εμενα σαν τρελλη κανει η μανα μου οταν πεταω τους κροκους!
> 
> εδω εγω τους λυπαμαι τι μ λες τρ 
> 
> Εννοεις απλα να βραζω τον κιμα με τοματοπελτε ας πουμε χωρις λαδι και να το τρωω ετσι;Εγω εννοουσα να το κανω μπιφτεκι,με κρεμμυδακι κτλ αλλα χωρις υδατανθρακα απο ψωμι βρωμη κτλ.Γινεται ετσι;Δεν ξερω κιλας επειδη δεν μαγειρευω εγω 
> 
> 
> κοιτα κ εγω απο μπιφτεκια δεν ξερω να σ πω..αλλα τι θα σ πειραξει να βαλεις λιγη φρυγανια ολικης ή λιγη βρωμη..λιγο μωρεεεε 
> 
> ...


ειναι υδατανθρακας κατα κυριο λογο... δεν ξερω τωρα τι να σου πω... εδω επειδη ολοι ειναι πολυ προχωρημενοι πολλες φορες εχουν και αλλες απαιτησεις απο την ποιοτητα τροφων.. αλλα μια χαρα ειναι νομιζω....ακαι η gym μου χε πει πχ οτι μεταπροπονητικο ειναι μια χαρα..(ε μη βαλεισ κ ολη την κονσερβα ομως  :01. Razz: )

εγω μονη παω για ψωνια γιατι εχει πλακα και μαρεσει πλεον  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Εγω δεν προλαβαινω μες στην βδομαδα με τιποτα!!...Μονο Σαββατο απογευμα και Κυριακη..τις υπολοιπες ωρες θα διαβαζω θα ειμαι γυμν η αγγλικα  :01. Razz: 
Kαλα μποριε να βαλω λιιιιιγο βρωμη.
Οποτε θα πω στην μανα μου (ερχονται τα εγκαιφαλικα!!!) να μου παρει φιλετακια(οχι χοιρινου!) να μου κανει συχνα σαρδελιτσες,μπιφτεκακια...και να προμηθευτουμε 3-4 κοτες απ το χωριο να μας κανουν αυγα  :01. Razz: 

Xιλια ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Άααα και τα φιλετακια πως να τα μαγειρευουν;Στο φουνρο με ελαχιστο λαδι;...γινεται να μην βαλουν καθολου;...Προτιμω το βραστο κοτοπουλο βεβαια...
Και τ αμπιφτεκια στο φουρνο χωρις λαδι σε λαδοκολα;Και στις σαρδελεες no oil ετσι;

----------


## gym

> Άααα και τα φιλετακια πως να τα μαγειρευουν;Στο φουνρο με ελαχιστο λαδι;...γινεται να μην βαλουν καθολου;...Προτιμω το βραστο κοτοπουλο βεβαια...
> Και τ αμπιφτεκια στο φουρνο χωρις λαδι σε λαδοκολα;Και στις σαρδελεες no oil ετσι;


ψητα σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι...απλα το αφηνεις να καψει καλα κ το ριχνεις...απλο! :01. Wink: 

πολλοι τροποι να τα φτιαξεις χωρις λαδι...καρβουνα αν εισαι τυχερος...αντικολλητικο....βραστο...ατμος..

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> ψητα σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι...απλα το αφηνεις να καψει καλα κ το ριχνεις...απλο



Εννοεις σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι ετσι;

Και ναι ειμαστε τυχεροι και εχουμε μπαρμεκιου στη βεραντα αλλα δεν πολυψηνουμε!...Αν τυχει...οποτε για να το εχω σιγουρο,θα τα κανω στον φουρνο(αυτο δεν ειναι ο ατμος; :01. Wink: ...φουρνο ενοω αυτο που το βαζεις και φυσαει ζεστος αερας και τα ψηνει........ποποοο 1002 ορολογιες ειναι..πανω κατω το λενε;Grill το λενε..δεν θυμαμαι  :01. Razz:  Παντος χωρις λαδακι!  :01. Smile Wide:  Ευχαριστώ!!! Η το πολυ πολυ και αυτα στο αντικολλητικο τηγανι...

----------


## gym

και στο φουρνο πανω κατω με αερα κριλ οτιδηποτε ειναι οκ εφοσον δεν κολυμπαει στο λαδι...
απλα για πιο γρηγορα σ ειπα αντικολλητικο τηγανι εκεινο το βαρυ με τις γραμμες...

στον φουρνο βαζεις εκεινη το σιδερενιο με τις γραμμουλεεεεεεςςςςς την σχαρα κ το αλειφεις με μια χαρτοπετσετα λιγοοοο λαδι ισα ισα να μην κολλησει το κρεας οχι τιποτα αλλο...

εκτος κ αν θες να κολλησει λιγο κ να τριβεις μετα
αλλιως το βαζεις ψηνεται κ οτι λιπος μπορει να βγει πεφτει κατω στο ταψι του φουρνου...εκει αν θες βαλε μια λαδοκολλα για να μην πλενεις ταψια ως αγορακι που εισαι...μην τα φοτωνεις στην μαμακα...

αλλιως βαλτο σε λαδοκολλα το κρεας σου κ ψηστο εκει μεσα...μια χαρα κ σιγα τα λιπη που βγαζει ενα κοτοπουλο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Χμ οποτε εχουμε: Η σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι,η στο φουρνο σε σκαρα(το προτιμω) να πεσουν και οτι λιπη εχει απο κατω στην λαδοκολα!...Η στα καρβουνα οποτε τυχει!...Η βραστό! 
Ερωτηση,αντικολλητικο τηγανι εννοεις κατι τετοιο;; http://anamorfosis.net/blog/wp-conte...frying_pan.jpg γιατι διαβασα για κατι γραμμες και μπερδευτηκα xD Σορρυ για την ταλαιπορια!  :01. Smile:

----------


## xelashai

http://www.fissler.gr/gr/products/fr...tml?no_cache=1

----------


## eli_din3

> Χμ οποτε εχουμε: Η σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι,η στο φουρνο σε σκαρα(το προτιμω) να πεσουν και οτι λιπη εχει απο κατω στην λαδοκολα!...Η στα καρβουνα οποτε τυχει!...Η βραστό! 
> Ερωτηση,αντικολλητικο τηγανι εννοεις κατι τετοιο;; http://anamorfosis.net/blog/wp-conte...frying_pan.jpg γιατι διαβασα για κατι γραμμες και μπερδευτηκα xD Σορρυ για την ταλαιπορια!


αα μια τρωμε τα μοσχαριστια λουκανικα και μετα μας πειραζουν οι λεπτομερειες για το λιπος του κοτοπουλου  :01. Razz: .. λοιπον δεν θα το λεγα τοσο λεπτομερως..αλλα θα στο πω γιατι η συγκεκριμενη συνταγη εμενα με τρελενει..
παιρνουμε λιγη μουσταρδα..αρκετο λεμονι..ριγανη..και παπρικα το μπαχαρικο.. τα ανακατευουμε και αλειφουμε το φιλετο κοτοπουλο...
παιρνουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανακι...ριχνουμε μισο ποτηρι νερο και οτι εμεινε απο το μιγμα π ειπα πανω... και το φιλετο..και το αφηνουμε να βρασει σε σιγανη φωτια με καπακι μεχρι να εξατμιστει το νερο.. to γυρναμε συχνα για να ψηθει και απο τις δυο..οταν το νερο τελειωσει θα αρχισει ν κανει τσσσ τσσ  :Stick Out Tongue:  τοτε ριχνεις 2 δαχτυλα νερο ακομα και το αφηνεις να παρει χρωμα.... κ γινεται ενα ΤΖΙΤΖΙ  φιλετο.... εγω το τρωω και με μπασματι με καρρυ... ή το βαζω σε μπαγκετα ολικης.... με 2-3 φετες ντοματας και λιγη μουσταρδα..  ευτυχως την στιγμη π σ γραφω τρωω αλλιως θα σ ριχνα καταρες μιαααμμ

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Δςεν εχουμε τετοιο...αλλα εχουμε ενα αλλο που μου πε η μανα μου οτι ειναι επισης αντικολλητικο...το πολυ πολυ βαζω με μια χαρτοπετσετα λαδι στο τηγανι για να μην κολλησει.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> αα μια τρωμε τα μοσχαριστια λουκανικα και μετα μας πειραζουν οι λεπτομερειες για το λιπος του κοτοπουλου .. λοιπον δεν θα το λεγα τοσο λεπτομερως..αλλα θα στο πω γιατι η συγκεκριμενη συνταγη εμενα με τρελενει..
> παιρνουμε λιγη μουσταρδα..αρκετο λεμονι..ριγανη..και παπρικα το μπαχαρικο.. τα ανακατευουμε και αλειφουμε το φιλετο κοτοπουλο...
> παιρνουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανακι...ριχνουμε μισο ποτηρι νερο και οτι εμεινε απο το μιγμα π ειπα πανω... και το φιλετο..και το αφηνουμε να βρασει σε σιγανη φωτια με καπακι μεχρι να εξατμιστει το νερο.. to γυρναμε συχνα για να ψηθει και απο τις δυο..οταν το νερο τελειωσει θα αρχισει ν κανει τσσσ τσσ  τοτε ριχνεις 2 δαχτυλα νερο ακομα και το αφηνεις να παρει χρωμα.... κ γινεται ενα ΤΖΙΤΖΙ  φιλετο.... εγω το τρωω και με μπασματι με καρρυ... ή το βαζω σε μπαγκετα ολικης.... με 2-3 φετες ντοματας και λιγη μουσταρδα..  ευτυχως την στιγμη π σ γραφω τρωω αλλιως θα σ ριχνα καταρες μιαααμμ


Χαχαχα...ok για τα λουκανικα δεν το ξερα οτι ειναι ψιλοσκ@τ@...να ρωτησω...λιγο χαζο ειναι...οταν κανει τσσσσ να ριξω 2 δαχτυλα νερο...τα 2 δαχτυλα ειναι ολο το μηκος του δαχτυλου;;Αποκλιεται....σε ποσοτητα ποσο ειναι τα 2 δαχτυλα;  :01. Razz:  Aν παρουμε και τα δικα μου δαχτυλα κιολας...σαν πλοκαμια ειναι  :01. Unsure:

----------


## eli_din3

> Χαχαχα...ok για τα λουκανικα δεν το ξερα οτι ειναι ψιλοσκ@τ@...να ρωτησω...λιγο χαζο ειναι...οταν κανει τσσσσ να ριξω 2 δαχτυλα νερο...τα 2 δαχτυλα ειναι ολο το μηκος του δαχτυλου;;Αποκλιεται....σε ποσοτητα ποσο ειναι τα 2 δαχτυλα;  Aν παρουμε και τα δικα μου δαχτυλα κιολας...σαν πλοκαμια ειναι


βρε εννοω..μεσα στο ποτηρι.. να βαλεις νερο σε παχος 2 δαχτυλων... αντε εναμιση δικο σου  :01. Razz:  και μετα ριξτο..αχαχαχα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Θα τη δωσω στη μανα μου τη συνταγη γιατι δεν το χω...2 δαχτυλα καθετα στο ποτυρι;Σαν να αγιξεις τον πατο;Δεν χωραει  :02. Shock: :unsure...η αν χωραει θα ειναι γεματο το ποτυρι...αστο μην απαντησεις θα το βρω!  :01. Razz:

----------


## eli_din3

> Θα τη δωσω στη μανα μου τη συνταγη γιατι δεν το χω...2 δαχτυλα καθετα στο ποτυρι;Σαν να αγιξεις τον πατο;Δεν χωραει :unsure...η αν χωραει θα ειναι γεματο το ποτυρι...αστο μην απαντησεις θα το βρω!


AXAXAXXAXAXAXXAXAXAXXAXXAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXXAXA
ACAXAXXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXXAAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAAXAXXAXAXAXAXAAXAXAXXAXA
  AAXAXAXAXA

ΛΙΩΝΩ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ !!! αχαχαχαχ

2 δαχτυλα παχος οχι υψος.. η μαμα σου θα καταλαβει...
αχαχαχ...ε ρε αυτο το παιδι κοιλιακους θα μ κανει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Αααααα εε πες ενα νυχι ρε παιδι μου να καταλαβουμε...πες 3-4 εκατοστα...με το δαχτυλο κοιταω ξανακοιταω...λεω μισο λιτρο νερο θα βαλω;;;Τι ποτυρια εχουν λεω και χωρανε μεσα 2 δαχτυλα  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  Οκ thanks!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:  Φευγω για γυμν!

----------


## petamen0s

Τα συκωτάκια από κοτόπουλo είδα οτι έχουν ίδια macros με τα το φιλέτο περίπου. Είναι καλή επιλογή για κάθε μέρα; Καμιά ιδέα για το πως να τα μαγειρέψω;

----------


## KeyserSoze

Γαλακτοκομικα... :01. Unsure: 
Κουβεντιαζα με φιλο χθες στο gym (αθλητη πολεμικων τεχνων) και μου κατερριψε οτι ηξερα για τα γαλακτοκομικα (ακομα και χαμηλων ή 0% λιπαρων)
Πρωτον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γαλα με τη βρωμη που τρωω το πρωι και να βαζω καλυτερα πολτο φρουτων
Δευτερον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γιαουρτακι με τα αμυγδαλα που τρωω τελευταιο γευμα (οχι τα αμυγδαλα, μονο το γιαουρτι :01. Razz: )
Τριτον, μου ειπε να κοψω τυρια σε τοστ ή πιτες και να βαζω καλυτερα 3πλη γαλοπουλα ή 2πλο ζαμπονο αντι για τυρι-γαλοπουλα

Γενικα ηταν καθετος οτι τα γαλακτοκομικα οτι απορροφουνται πολυ αργα, παχαινουν και το σημαντικοτερο...οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στον οργανισμο. 

Θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ανοικτος στο να τα κοψω εγω λογω γυμναστηριου αλλα αυτος ελεγε οτι δεν εχουν κανενα κερδος (ακομα και για τη συζυγο που πινει γαλα ως γυναικα λογω ασβεστιου για να μην παθει οστεοπορωση, ενω λεει οτι δεν βοηθαει ουτε στο πεπτικο)

Εσεις τι γνωμη εχετε?

----------


## Giannistzn

Kαποια αιτιολογηση σου εδωσε? Γιατι τετοιες αερολογιες ολοι λενε, χωρις να ξερουν τι λενε και χωρις να το υποστηριζουν..

----------


## tolis93

> Γαλακτοκομικα...
> Κουβεντιαζα με φιλο χθες στο gym (αθλητη πολεμικων τεχνων) και μου κατερριψε οτι ηξερα για τα γαλακτοκομικα (ακομα και χαμηλων ή 0% λιπαρων)
> Πρωτον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γαλα με τη βρωμη που τρωω το πρωι και να βαζω καλυτερα πολτο φρουτων
> Δευτερον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γιαουρτακι με τα αμυγδαλα που τρωω τελευταιο γευμα (οχι τα αμυγδαλα, μονο το γιαουρτι)
> Τριτον, μου ειπε να κοψω τυρια σε τοστ ή πιτες και να βαζω καλυτερα 3πλη γαλοπουλα ή 2πλο ζαμπονο αντι για τυρι-γαλοπουλα
> 
> Γενικα ηταν καθετος οτι τα γαλακτοκομικα οτι απορροφουνται πολυ αργα, *παχαινουν και το σημαντικοτερο...οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στον οργανισμο.* 
> 
> Θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ανοικτος στο να τα κοψω εγω λογω γυμναστηριου αλλα αυτος ελεγε οτι δεν εχουν κανενα κερδος (ακομα και για τη συζυγο που πινει γαλα ως γυναικα λογω ασβεστιου για να μην παθει οστεοπορωση, ενω λεει οτι δεν βοηθαει ουτε στο πεπτικο)
> ...


μονο απο αυτο φενεται ποσο το χει ψαξει.απο ποτε υπαρχει τροφη που παχαινει?και τι γινεται με οσες βιταμινες εχουν?μερικα ειναι πολυ επεξεργασμενα.δεκτον.αλλα ειπαμε....

----------


## venom1987

> Γαλακτοκομικα...
> Κουβεντιαζα με φιλο χθες στο gym (αθλητη πολεμικων τεχνων) και μου κατερριψε οτι ηξερα για τα γαλακτοκομικα (ακομα και χαμηλων ή 0% λιπαρων)
> Πρωτον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γαλα με τη βρωμη που τρωω το πρωι και να βαζω καλυτερα πολτο φρουτων
> Δευτερον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γιαουρτακι με τα αμυγδαλα που τρωω τελευταιο γευμα (οχι τα αμυγδαλα, μονο το γιαουρτι)
> Τριτον, μου ειπε να κοψω τυρια σε τοστ ή πιτες και να βαζω καλυτερα 3πλη γαλοπουλα ή 2πλο ζαμπονο αντι για τυρι-γαλοπουλα
> 
> Γενικα ηταν καθετος οτι τα γαλακτοκομικα οτι απορροφουνται πολυ αργα, παχαινουν και το σημαντικοτερο...οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στον οργανισμο. 
> 
> Θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ανοικτος στο να τα κοψω εγω λογω γυμναστηριου αλλα αυτος ελεγε οτι δεν εχουν κανενα κερδος (ακομα και για τη συζυγο που πινει γαλα ως γυναικα λογω ασβεστιου για να μην παθει οστεοπορωση, ενω λεει οτι δεν βοηθαει ουτε στο πεπτικο)
> ...


δεν στεκει με τπτ αυρο........μην τρελαθουμε

εδω απο τα αρχαια χρονια οι στρατιωτες τρωγανε απαραιτητα γαλακτοκομικα........

εγω προσωπικα πρωτη φορα τ ακουω ........μαλλον δεν ηταν αθλητης......

----------


## Metropontix

να κάνω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση; Το ελαιόλαδο όπως είναι γνωστό είναι καλό λιπαρό. Ψημένο όμως 1 φορά στο τηγάνι ή στο φούρνο ή στο κατσαρόλι παύει να είναι καλό λιπαρό;




> δεν στεκει με τπτ αυρο........μην τρελαθουμε
> 
> εδω απο τα αρχαια χρονια οι στρατιωτες τρωγανε απαραιτητα γαλακτοκομικα........
> 
> εγω προσωπικα πρωτη φορα τ ακουω ........μαλλον δεν ηταν αθλητης......


Μάλλον επειδή προκαλούν το θόλωμα πως λέγεται από αυτί σε αυτί ή η πληροφορία γίνεται πιο τρομακτική και προστέθηκαν πληροφορίες που να συνδέουν τα γαλακτοκομικά με φοβερά και τρομερά πράγματα ή η πληροφορία γίνεται πιο τρανταχτή εξαφανίζοντας κάθε πληροφορία για αυτά με σκοπό τη μη χρήση τους. Χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο :ρ

----------


## KeyserSoze

Bασικα υποστηριξε οτι ολα τα γαλακτομικα - οχι μονο το γαλα - απορροφουνται πολυ αργα και γινεται κατακρατηση των λιπαρων τους ενω ειπε οτι δεν σου προσφερει πραγματικα κατι, οτι πχ το ασβεστιο μπορεις να το βρεις απο ξηρους καρπους (σε αυτο διαφωνουσε ο γυμναστης βεβαια, ειπε οτι οντως το γαλα δεν προσφερεται για BB αλλα για τον οργανισμο ειναι καλο. Ασβεστιο, πεψη, βιταμινες κτλ)

Θα ηθελα να το κανουμε break down λιγο σε 2 κατηγοριες

- Για μενα, λογω γυμναστηριου που δεν αρκει να κανει κατι καλο στον οργανισμο, θελω να μην κραταει λιπαρα
- Για τη συζυγο, που τρωει γαλακτοκομικα προληπτικα οπως ειπα (οστεοπορωση)

Επισης, θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας αν γινεται διαχωρισμος γαλακτοκομικων, αν δλδ πιστευετε "καλα σου ειπε για το γιαουρτι, αλλα γαλα πιες" ή "καλα σου ειπε γαλα ή γιαουρτι, αλλα κανα τυρι φαε"

----------


## KeyserSoze

> δεν στεκει με τπτ αυρο........μην τρελαθουμε
> 
> εδω απο τα αρχαια χρονια οι στρατιωτες τρωγανε απαραιτητα γαλακτοκομικα........
> 
> εγω προσωπικα πρωτη φορα τ ακουω ........μαλλον δεν ηταν αθλητης......


Κοιτα, εχει ενα σοβαρο επιχειρημα ετσι?
Το σωμα του. Δηλαδη βλεπεις οτι στον ιδιο δουλευει.
Κανει χρονια κικ και μαι ται, κατεβαινει σε αγωνες και ειναι toned και fit (βεβαια αυτο του ειπα εγω, οτι ειναι σφιχτο, καλοσχηματισμενο σωμα αλλα λογω κατηγοριων δεν εχει μεγαλο ογκο οποτε ισως κανει projected σε ολους κατι που μονο σε αυτον, με τους αγωνες και τον συγκεκριμενο σωματοτυπο εχει νοημα)

Το οτι οι στρατιωτες τρωνε γαλακτοκομικα ισως δεν λεει κατι, δεν νομιζω οτι τα τρωνε επειδη τους βοηθαει στο χτισιμο σωματος, ισως εχουν αλλες αναγκες

----------


## eli_din3

> Κοιτα, εχει ενα σοβαρο επιχειρημα ετσι?
> Το σωμα του. Δηλαδη βλεπεις οτι στον ιδιο δουλευει.
> Κανει χρονια κικ και μαι ται, κατεβαινει σε αγωνες και ειναι toned και fit (βεβαια αυτο του ειπα εγω, οτι ειναι σφιχτο, καλοσχηματισμενο σωμα αλλα λογω κατηγοριων δεν εχει μεγαλο ογκο οποτε ισως κανει projected σε ολους κατι που μονο σε αυτον, με τους αγωνες και τον συγκεκριμενο σωματοτυπο εχει νοημα)
> 
> Το οτι οι στρατιωτες τρωνε γαλακτοκομικα ισως δεν λεει κατι, δεν νομιζω οτι τα τρωνε επειδη τους βοηθαει στο χτισιμο σωματος, ισως εχουν αλλες αναγκες


μα το οτι ειναι σφιχτος γραμμωμενος κτλ δεν παει να πει οτι το κατεκτησε επειδη δεν ετρωγε γαλακτοκομικα... δηλαδη και εγω δεν τρωω πχ φιλετο λεμε..αλλα ειμαι φετες..αρα το φιλετο θολωνει ή παχαινει??

επισης οντως μπορει να λειτουργει σαυτον..καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος..

η ταπεινη γνωμη μιας αρχαριας  :01. Razz:

----------


## KeyserSoze

eli, συμφωνω, αυτο του ειπα, οτι επειδη αυτος πλακωνεται στις προπονησεις και εχει εναν σωματοτυπο δεν σημαινει πως ο,τι δεν κανει αυτος, κανει κακο σε καποιον αλλο σωματοτυπο (και εχει διαφορα το δεν κανει καλο με το κανει κακο. Μπορει πχ το γαλα να μην προσφερει τιποτα αλλα να σου αρεσει η γευση)


Σημειωση, επειδη εγραψα κατακρατηση λιπαρων, εννοουσα κατακρατηση υγρων

----------


## venom1987

> Κοιτα, εχει ενα σοβαρο επιχειρημα ετσι?
> Το σωμα του. Δηλαδη βλεπεις οτι στον ιδιο δουλευει.
> Κανει χρονια κικ και μαι ται, κατεβαινει σε αγωνες και ειναι toned και fit (βεβαια αυτο του ειπα εγω, οτι ειναι σφιχτο, καλοσχηματισμενο σωμα αλλα λογω κατηγοριων δεν εχει μεγαλο ογκο οποτε ισως κανει projected σε ολους κατι που μονο σε αυτον, με τους αγωνες και τον συγκεκριμενο σωματοτυπο εχει νοημα)
> 
> Το οτι οι στρατιωτες τρωνε γαλακτοκομικα ισως δεν λεει κατι, δεν νομιζω οτι τα τρωνε επειδη τους βοηθαει στο χτισιμο σωματος, ισως εχουν αλλες αναγκες


οχι το κανανε γιατι το κρεας τους εκανε ποιο αργους ενω τα γαλακτοκομικα τους εκαναν ποιο εβληγιστους.....

και εγω κανω πολεμικες τεχνες τωρα το θεμα ειναι τι σωμα θες να κανεις......
ο φιλος σ προφανος θελει να ειναι κοκαλο ........για να τον βοηθαει........αλλα οχι οτι δεν κανουν και δεν τα χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος...

----------


## tolis93

α επειδη δλδ τα γαλακτοκομικα αποροφουνται αργα δε κανει.δλδ οι καζεινες ειναι για πεταμα κ μας δουλευουν.οπα απορροφονται κ τα λιπαρα.δλδ του ελαιολαδου η των ξηρων καρπων δεν απορροφονται.ρε...σοβαρα τωρα...νταξει...

δικια μ ερωτηση τωρα... για ποιο λογο τα ζυμαρικα απαγορευονται σε γραμμωση?

----------


## venom1987

> α επειδη δλδ τα γαλακτοκομικα αποροφουνται αργα δε κανει.δλδ οι καζεινες ειναι για πεταμα κ μας δουλευουν.οπα απορροφονται κ τα λιπαρα.δλδ του ελαιολαδου η των ξηρων καρπων δεν απορροφονται.ρε...σοβαρα τωρα...νταξει...
> 
> δικια μ ερωτηση τωρα... για ποιο λογο τα ζυμαρικα απαγορευονται σε γραμμωση?


+1

----------


## KeyserSoze

Αρα καταληγουμε οτι η λογικη καταναλωση γαλακτοκομικων χαμηλων λιπαρων δεν θολωνει/παχαινει και πως εν γενει τα γαλακτοκομικα οντως κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο? (περαν γυμναστικης)

----------


## Devil

> Αρα καταληγουμε οτι η λογικη καταναλωση γαλακτοκομικων χαμηλων λιπαρων δεν θολωνει/παχαινει και πως εν γενει τα γαλακτοκομικα οντως κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο? (περαν γυμναστικης)


με λιγα λογια ναι... :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Αρα καταληγουμε οτι η λογικη καταναλωση γαλακτοκομικων χαμηλων λιπαρων δεν θολωνει/παχαινει και πως εν γενει τα γαλακτοκομικα οντως κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο? (περαν γυμναστικης)


εγω το κανα το πειραμα μ.κ με φρουτα π τρωω κ με γαλακτοκομικα.μια βδομαδα αποχη το ενα μια βδομαδα αποχη το αλλο μια βδομαδα κ τα 2.διαφορες ειδα απλα ελαχιστες...αυτο το παχαινει απλα δν υπαρχει.δε παχαινει μια τροφη.εχει πολλες θερμιδες μια τροφη σε μια α ποσοτητα πχ 100 γρ ναι οκ.αλλα παχαινει δεν υπαρχει...κ φυσικα χρειαζονται...εχουν λιποδυαλιτες βιταμινες πρωτεινη και ασβεστιο.οκ εχουν απλους υδατανθρακες.σιγα...ποσους εχουν π θα σου κανουν ζημια?παν μετρον αριστον

----------


## Chris92

τι μπαχαρικα βαζετε στο κοτοπουλο? (βραστο)

----------


## gym

παπρικα συνηθως γλυκια και πιπερι...!αλλες φορες και σκονη μουσταρδας!...τα παντα βασικα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδες , σε γραμμωση βαζουμε μπαχαρικα στα φαγητα ή οχι ? Υπαρχουν καποια που να κανουν καμια κατακρατηση, να εμποδιζουν τπτ , το παραμικρο . Λιγο φως ριξτε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> Παιδες , σε γραμμωση βαζουμε μπαχαρικα στα φαγητα ή οχι ? Υπαρχουν καποια που να κανουν καμια κατακρατηση, να εμποδιζουν τπτ , το παραμικρο . Λιγο φως ριξτε


AΦΟΒΑ

----------


## Chris92

> παπρικα συνηθως γλυκια και πιπερι...!αλλες φορες και σκονη μουσταρδας!...τα παντα βασικα!


υπερευχαριστω!! δε μπορω να το κατεβασω πλεον σκετο (ή με δενδρολιβανο π βαζω) κ βαζω κετσαπ κ μουσταρδες... :01.Ftou:

----------


## TheWorst

Εχω μια απορια . Σε ιντερβιου ο Κολμαν λεει οτι 2-3 μερες πριν απο αγωνες ανεβαζει απο 150 τους υ/ες σε 800-900. Γιατι το κανει αυτο ? Ακομα και σε αυτες τις 2-3 μερες δε μπορει εστω να θωλωσει?

----------


## Devil

> Εχω μια απορια . Σε ιντερβιου ο Κολμαν λεει οτι 2-3 μερες πριν απο αγωνες ανεβαζει απο 150 τους υ/ες σε 800-900. Γιατι το κανει αυτο ? Ακομα και σε αυτες τις 2-3 μερες δε μπορει εστω να θωλωσει?


1) δεν λεει την αληθεια....

2) μερικοι κανουν carb-loading πριν τον αγωνα για να μην ειναι εντελως flat....

καλητερη απαντηση ειναι το 1ο βεβαια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Μαλιστα.Λεει και αλλα πολλα.6 γευματα την μερα το καθενα με 500 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο ή γαλοπουλα  :02. Shock:  (3 κιλα κρεας  :02. Shock: )

Μια αλλη απορια: Στο αρθρο τουτο δω http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4 λεει το πρωι ακριβως πριν τον αγωνα παιρνουν υ/ες.Δε φοβουνται μη φουσκωσουν οι κοιλιες του ? ή απλα ρισκαρουν και οτι γινει ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tyler_durden

> Γαλακτοκομικα...
> 
> Γενικα ηταν καθετος οτι τα γαλακτοκομικα οτι απορροφουνται πολυ αργα, παχαινουν και το σημαντικοτερο...οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στον οργανισμο. 
> 
> Εσεις τι γνωμη εχετε?


οτι ο φιλος σου δεν ξερει τι του γινεται..ολες οι τροφες "παχαινουν" αν κανεις υπερκαταναλωση...
το μονο που μετραει ειναι η συνολικη ημερισια θερμιδικη προσληψη..ποσα καις,ποσα βαζεις..Α.Δ.Ε και τιποτα παραπανω..

αν θες να το τραβηξεις παραπερα,ναι οντως υπαρχουν τροφες που επηρεαζουν αρνητικα την ευαισθησια σου στην ινσουλινη,
αλλα τα γαλακτοκομικα 2% δεν ειναι απο αυτες.

καλα το "δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στον οργανισμο" διεκδικει τον τιτλο του χρυσου βατομουρου,αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη κουβεντα.

----------


## Devil

> Μαλιστα.Λεει και αλλα πολλα.6 γευματα την μερα το καθενα με 500 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο ή γαλοπουλα  (3 κιλα κρεας )
> 
> Μια αλλη απορια: Στο αρθρο τουτο δω http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4 λεει το πρωι ακριβως πριν τον αγωνα παιρνουν υ/ες.Δε φοβουνται μη φουσκωσουν οι κοιλιες του ? ή απλα ρισκαρουν και οτι γινει ?



ποια κοιλια να φουσκωσει..... αν ερχοντε απο υποθερμιδικη με υδατανθρακες κοντα στο μηδεν.... και κανουν recarb... σχεδον ολα τα τραβανε οι μυς...

----------


## killerwolf

> Γαλακτοκομικα...
> Κουβεντιαζα με φιλο χθες στο gym (αθλητη πολεμικων τεχνων) και μου κατερριψε οτι ηξερα για τα γαλακτοκομικα (ακομα και χαμηλων ή 0% λιπαρων)
> Πρωτον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γαλα με τη βρωμη που τρωω το πρωι και να βαζω καλυτερα πολτο φρουτων
> Δευτερον, μου ειπε να κοψω το γιαουρτακι με τα αμυγδαλα που τρωω τελευταιο γευμα (οχι τα αμυγδαλα, μονο το γιαουρτι)
> Τριτον, μου ειπε να κοψω τυρια σε τοστ ή πιτες και να βαζω καλυτερα 3πλη γαλοπουλα ή 2πλο ζαμπονο αντι για τυρι-γαλοπουλα
> 
> Γενικα ηταν καθετος οτι τα γαλακτοκομικα οτι απορροφουνται πολυ αργα, παχαινουν και το σημαντικοτερο...οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στον οργανισμο. 
> 
> Θελω να πω οτι ειμαι ανοικτος στο να τα κοψω εγω λογω γυμναστηριου αλλα αυτος ελεγε οτι δεν εχουν κανενα κερδος (ακομα και για τη συζυγο που πινει γαλα ως γυναικα λογω ασβεστιου για να μην παθει οστεοπορωση, ενω λεει οτι δεν βοηθαει ουτε στο πεπτικο)
> ...


Εντάξει υπερβολικός ο φίλος σου. Γενικά τα τελευταία χρόνια γίνεται ένας πόλεμος στο γάλα αγελάδας και έδω και στο εξωτερικό. Ότι είναι βαρύ, παχαίνει, φέρνει δυσπεψία. Η αληθεια είναι ότι είναι καλύτερο να τρώει κανείς γάλα απο κατσίκα ή πρόβατο. Είναι πιο ελαφρύ και χωνεύεται πιο εύκολα. Αλλά το να κόψει κανείς όλα τα γαλακτοκομικά αυτό είναι μεγάλη υπερβολή. Βέβαια ύπαρχουν οργανισμοί που έχουν δυσανεξία στα γαλακτομικά και πρέπει να το αποφεύγουν αλλά αντίστοιχα όλοι έχουμε κάπου δυσανεξία ... 
Οι υπερβολές κάνουν κακό... Το μέτρο είναι το βασικότερο!

----------


## TheWorst

> ποια κοιλια να φουσκωσει..... αν ερχοντε απο υποθερμιδικη με υδατανθρακες κοντα στο μηδεν.... και κανουν recarb... σχεδον ολα τα τραβανε οι μυς...


Ααα , οκ .Δεν το ηξερα αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Jart

Σε περιοδο ογκου πριν τον υπνο παλι αποφευγουμε τους υδατανθρακες? Ενα γιαουρτακι καλα ειναι δλδ?

----------


## jimas

> Σε περιοδο ογκου πριν τον υπνο παλι αποφευγουμε τους υδατανθρακες? Ενα γιαουρτακι καλα ειναι δλδ?


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι μια χαρά ιδιαίτερα αν έχεις πάρει και μια whey πριν κανα 45λεπτο η και παραπάνω το γιαουρτάκι σου δίνει την καζείνη που είναι πρωτείνη αργής απορόφησης και σε κρατάει όλο το βράδυ. Εγώ προσωπικά αυτό κάνω το βράδυ αντί να πίνω γάλα όταν παίρνω whey μετά την προπόνηση τρώω και ένα γιαούρτι πρίν τον ύπνο και είμαι οκ η όταν τρώω νωρίς βραδυνό το έχω σαν τελευταίο γεύμα.

----------


## leftis

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε κόκκινο ξύδι σε καθημερινή βάση? Μου αρέσει πολύ με το μπρόκολο και κατεβάζω πολύ.

----------


## Gianna

> Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε κόκκινο ξύδι σε καθημερινή βάση? Μου αρέσει πολύ με το μπρόκολο και κατεβάζω πολύ.


Γιατί να μην μπορούμε;; Τι έχει, καλέ, ξύδι είναι.

----------


## rey1989

Κατάφερα και έκοψα το κάπνισμα χωρις παρατράγουδα (ουτε πονοκέφαλοι ουτε νευρά ουτε τπτ) και μου κόλλησε η συνήθεια να μασάω συνεχώς τσίχλες
πήρα αυτες orbit sugarfree με γευση rasberry , blackcurrant,grapefruit και νόμιζα οτι δεν έχουν θερμίδες...γιατι πίστευα οτι οι θερμίδες στις τσίχλες προέρχονται απο την ζάχαρη
αφού μάσησα ενα πακέτο τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες  ... σήμερα έπεσε το μάτι μου στο κουτί πίσω και μου έπεσε το σαγόνι !

ανά 100gr 

θερμίδες 157kcal
πρωτεΐνες 0
ΥΔ 63,3
-σάκχαρα 0
-πολυαλκοόλες 62,9γρ
-Άμυλο 0,4γρ
 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

το κουτί έχει 14 και τις ζύγισα με τα χαρτάκια και είναι περίπου 25γρ!!
να υποθέσω πως θα πρέπει να τις αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι σωστά?  :01. Mr. Green: 

οι πολυαλκοόλες παχαίνουν ?? και γενικά πρέπει να απογεύονται ? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Κατάφερα και έκοψα το κάπνισμα χωρις παρατράγουδα (ουτε πονοκέφαλοι ουτε νευρά ουτε τπτ) και μου κόλλησε η συνήθεια να μασάω συνεχώς τσίχλες
> πήρα αυτες orbit sugarfree με γευση rasberry , blackcurrant,grapefruit και νόμιζα οτι δεν έχουν θερμίδες...γιατι πίστευα οτι οι θερμίδες στις τσίχλες προέρχονται απο την ζάχαρη
> αφού μάσησα ενα πακέτο τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες  ... σήμερα έπεσε το μάτι μου στο κουτί πίσω και μου έπεσε το σαγόνι !
> 
> ανά 100gr 
> 
> θερμίδες 157kcal
> πρωτεΐνες 0
> ΥΔ 63,3
> ...


αραααξε.τις μασας.δε τις καταπινεις.1 αυτο.2ον.μονο απο το μασημα εκαψες τις θερμιδες.3ον οι πολυλκοολες οπως κ οι πολυολες απλα μπαινουν βγαινουν.δλδ 0 θερμιδες. κ να μετρουσαν κ παλι ρ συ.100 θερμιδες τι θα σ κανουν απο τσιχλες?ακουσες κανενα να παχυνε απο τσιχλες η να χαλασε τπτ?3 πακετα τη μερα παιρνω κ βλεπουμε....

----------


## chris1990

μετα απο ποιο γευμα ειναι προτιμοτερο να προπονουμαστε?
συνηθιζα μετα το 2ο 
ωστοσω σημερα εφαγα πρωινο με πολλους υδατανθρακες και μετα απο κανα 2μισαωρο μπηκα προπονηση 
επειδη ηταν ισως η πιο κουραστικη της βδομαδας μιας και ειναι η μονη μερα που κανω 2 ομαδες μαζι αισθανθηκα αρκετη κουραση 
παιζει να φταιει οτι ημουν με μολις ενα γευμα ?

----------


## tolis93

> Γιατί να μην μπορούμε;; Τι έχει, καλέ, ξύδι είναι.


ανετα μπορεις. απλα αν γουσταρεις πολυ καλο ειναι να το αναμυγνιεις με λιγο νερακι.το ξυδι γιαννα μ ειναι φορ ριαλ πολυ οξυνο. αν δουλευες σε ταβερνα χασαπικο κτλπ θα καταλαβαινες τι εννοω :01. Mr. Green:  κανει οτι κ η κοκα κολα στη σκουρια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> αραααξε.τις μασας.δε τις καταπινεις.1 αυτο.2ον.μονο απο το μασημα εκαψες τις θερμιδες.3ον οι πολυλκοολες οπως κ οι πολυολες απλα μπαινουν βγαινουν.δλδ 0 θερμιδες. κ να μετρουσαν κ παλι ρ συ.100 θερμιδες τι θα σ κανουν απο τσιχλες?ακουσες κανενα να παχυνε απο τσιχλες η να χαλασε τπτ?3 πακετα τη μερα παιρνω κ βλεπουμε....


ok, δίκιο έχεις.. θένξ  :03. Thumb up: 
απλά είδα ΥΔατάνθρακες 63,3 στα 100γρ και πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια μου έξω, δεν ήξερα για τις πολυαλκοόλες, νόμιζα οτι γίνονται λίπος  :01. ROFL: 
τζάμπα έδωσα ενα πακέτο στην αδερφή μου, 1,80euro ..  :01.Ftou:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

> ok, δίκιο έχεις.. θένξ 
> απλά είδα ΥΔατάνθρακες 63,3 στα 100γρ και πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια μου έξω, δεν ήξερα για τις πολυαλκοόλες, νόμιζα οτι γίνονται λίπος 
> τζάμπα έδωσα ενα πακέτο στην αδερφή μου, 1,80euro ..


ναι, και εγω για αυτο το λογο τις εχω κοψει εδω και 4 μηνες περιπου ετρωγα 2-3 πακετα τη μερα  :08. Turtle: 
ε τωρα απο 1-2 (τσιχλες) κ αν  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> ok, δίκιο έχεις.. θένξ 
> απλά είδα ΥΔατάνθρακες 63,3 στα 100γρ και πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια μου έξω, δεν ήξερα για τις πολυαλκοόλες, *νόμιζα οτι γίνονται λίπος* 
> τζάμπα έδωσα ενα πακέτο στην αδερφή μου, 1,80euro ..


αν ανακαλυψεις τη τροφη που οταν τη τρως εφοσον δε ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες συντηρισης σου γινεται λιπος.πες την μ.θελω να παχυνω μια πρωην μ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τις τελευταιες μέρες επειδή γεμίζω από θερμίδες μέσα στη μέρα το βράδυ δεν μου μένει περιθώριο για να φάω καλά.Πχ σήμερα έφαγα 30 γρ αμυγδαλα στο γυμν και ενα σκουπ πρωτεϊνης...και μετα απο κανα 2ωρο έφαγα 1 τοστ με 2 γαλοπουλες και 2 φετες μαυρο ψωμι τοστ και αλλο ενα σκουπ.Αρκεί ή πρέπει να φροντίζω ώστε το βραδυνό να είναι μεγάλο;Εμένα πάντος με έχει βολέψει γιατί το βράδυ δεν πεινάω κιόλας.Πχ πιο πριν έτρωγα πολλά πράγματα...2 γιαούρτια με κοτόπουλο και ψωμί(μαυρο) κτλ...τελευταία πίνω ένα σκουπ διαλυμενο σε γάλα,και κανα τοστ...

----------


## tolis93

> Τις τελευταιες μέρες επειδή γεμίζω από θερμίδες μέσα στη μέρα το βράδυ δεν μου μένει περιθώριο για να φάω καλά.Πχ σήμερα έφαγα 30 γρ αμυγδαλα στο γυμν και ενα σκουπ πρωτεϊνης...και μετα απο κανα 2ωρο έφαγα 1 τοστ με 2 γαλοπουλες και 2 φετες μαυρο ψωμι τοστ και αλλο ενα σκουπ.Αρκεί ή πρέπει να φροντίζω ώστε το βραδυνό να είναι μεγάλο;Εμένα πάντος με έχει βολέψει γιατί το βράδυ δεν πεινάω κιόλας.Πχ πιο πριν έτρωγα πολλά πράγματα...2 γιαούρτια με κοτόπουλο και ψωμί(μαυρο) κτλ...τελευταία πίνω ένα σκουπ διαλυμενο σε γάλα,και κανα τοστ...


Αν σε βολεύει μια χαρα είσαι. Γιατί να χρειαζεσαι μεγάλη ποσοτητα το βραδύ;?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Γιατί είχα διαβάσει οτι καλύτερο είναι το μεταπροπονητικό να είναι το μεγαλύτερο γεύμα...και εμένα το βραδυνό υμπέφτει με το μεταπροπονητικο.Και συν οτι το βραδυ δεν τρωμε για πολλες ωρες.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

παιδια,μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποσες θερμιδες και πρωτεινες,εχουν τα 200γρ στηθος κοτοπουλο??

----------


## jannous44

> παιδια,μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποσες θερμιδες και πρωτεινες,εχουν τα 200γρ στηθος κοτοπουλο??


48γ πρωτ = 192 θερμιδες

----------


## franky94

φιλε νομιζω γυρω στις 44 δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος!!καπου το ειχα δει!!


edit:ο jannous44 με προλαβε!!!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> 48γ πρωτ = 192 θερμιδες


σιγουρα?
στον θερμιδομετρητη μου λεει,181γρ στηθος θ=250 π=33 :01. Unsure:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ερώτηση: Αν ειμαστε σε υποθερμιδικη,αλλά η πρωτείνη ειναι αυξημένη..δηλαδή κανονικά 2,5 επί σωματικό βάρος έχουμε μυϊκή ανάπτυξη ή καταβολίζεις μυικό ιστό;Δλδ είναι το ίδιο με το να κάνεις υπερθερμιδική με τα ιδια γραμμαρια πρωτεϊνων;;

----------


## Irriversible

Εχω BMR:1.584 και θερμιδες συντηρησης 2.614 για να παρω ογκο πρεπει να αυξησω 250 θερμιδες. Αυτες οι επιπλεον 250 θερμιδες πρεπει να προερχονται απο υδατανθρακες? Και να τις λαμβανω τις μερες προπονησης μονο ή και τις μερες ξεκουρασης?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Εχω BMR:1.584 και θερμιδες συντηρησης 2.614 για να παρω ογκο πρεπει να αυξησω 250 θερμιδες. Αυτες οι επιπλεον 250 θερμιδες πρεπει να προερχονται απο υδατανθρακες? Και να τις λαμβανω τις μερες προπονησης μονο ή και τις μερες ξεκουρασης?


Ουσιατικά περιπου το ιδιο ρωταμε...αν μειωσεις υδατανθρακες απο υπερθερμιδικη και γινει υποθερμιδικη θα εχεις την ιδια μυικη αναπτυξη σε σχεση με το αν ειχες πιο ψηλα τους υδατ.;;

----------


## venom1987

> παιδια,μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποσες θερμιδες και πρωτεινες,εχουν τα 200γρ στηθος κοτοπουλο??


τα 100 γρ ψητου στηθους εχουν πρωτεινη 30 γρ και λιπος 2 γρ

----------


## Irriversible

> τα 100 γρ ψητου στηθους εχουν πρωτεινη 30 γρ και λιπος 2 γρ


Το κρεας το μετραμε ψημενο?

----------


## Andrikos

> Εχω μια απορια . Σε ιντερβιου ο Κολμαν λεει οτι 2-3 μερες πριν απο αγωνες ανεβαζει απο 150 τους υ/ες σε 800-900. Γιατι το κανει αυτο ? Ακομα και σε αυτες τις 2-3 μερες δε μπορει εστω να θωλωσει?


Ίσα ίσα που όταν γεμίζει το σώμα με γλυκογόνο φαίνεται πιο γραμμωμένο. Ο υδατάνθρακας δεν θολώνει , το αλάτι θολώνει αλλά και πάλι με τόσο υδατάνθρακα που παίρνουν το νερό τραβιέται ενδομυικά, και ότι μείνει το τακτοποιεί το διουρητικό

----------


## venom1987

> Το κρεας το μετραμε ψημενο?


γενικα τα παντα σε ψημενη και βρασμενη μορφη.....  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όχι όλα. 
Τους υδατάνθρακες είναι καλύτερα να τους μετράμε ωμούς, αν και είναι δύσκολο πρακτικά.
Αναλόγως τον χρόνο βράσης ή το είδους του ρυζιού, αλλάζει το νερό που απορροφά άρα και τα μακροσυστατικά.

----------


## Galthazar

Γι αυτο το λογο αλλωστε οι bbers πριν τον αγωνα τρωνε 1-2 μερες πολυ σαβουρα..για να φυγουν τα νερα και να φαινονται κομμμενοι

----------


## eli_din3

> Ουσιατικά περιπου το ιδιο ρωταμε...αν μειωσεις υδατανθρακες απο υπερθερμιδικη και γινει υποθερμιδικη θα εχεις την ιδια μυικη αναπτυξη σε σχεση με το αν ειχες πιο ψηλα τους υδατ.;;


να θυμασαι παντως οτι γενικα αν δεν εχεις αρκετους υδατανθρακες για ενεργεια το σωμα θα χρησιμοποιησει τις πρωτεινες για ενεργεια κατι που δεν το θες εφοσον ο μυς θα χασει την τροφη του ετσι

----------


## beefmeup

> Ουσιατικά περιπου το ιδιο ρωταμε...αν μειωσεις υδατανθρακες απο υπερθερμιδικη και γινει υποθερμιδικη θα εχεις την ιδια μυικη αναπτυξη σε σχεση με το αν ειχες πιο ψηλα τους υδατ.;;


ευκολα,αβιαστα..
κ γιατι οχι,αλλωστε??




> να θυμασαι παντως οτι γενικα αν δεν εχεις αρκετους υδατανθρακες για ενεργεια το σωμα θα χρησιμοποιησει τις πρωτεινες για ενεργεια κατι που δεν το θες εφοσον ο μυς θα χασει την τροφη του ετσι


αυτο που γραφεις ελλη ισχυει,αλλα για να γινει πρεπει να ριξεις πολυ χαμηλα τον υ/α κ να κανεις μεγαλες σε διαρκεια κ ενταση προπονησεις..
κ ταυτοχρονα να εχεις μεγαλη μυικοτητα,κ πολυ χαμηλο ποσοστο λιπους..αλλα κ παλι αν περνεις λιπαρα απο διατροφη μπορεις κ εκει να το σωσεις..
ισχυει δλδ αλλα υπο προυποθεσεις
γενικα σε ενα μεσο αθλουμενο δεν γινεται..

----------


## Galthazar

χρησιμοποιει εκτος απο πρωτεϊνες και λιπος για να καλυψει τις αναγκες του αν εχει απουσια υδατανθρακων. Παντως πιο πολυ λιπος χρησιμοποιει παρα πρωτεϊνες λογω παραπανω ενεργειας που δινουν.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Kάνω μεγάααλες σε διάρκεια και έντασης προπονήσεις αλλά δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους ακόμα και ούτε μεγάλη μυικότητα.Απλώς κρατάω τις πρωτεϊνες σε 2,5 επι σωματικό βάρος,και τα υπολοιπα κοιτάω να είναι υδατ και λιπη (περισσοτερο υδατ) για ενέργεια κτλ. Πάντος γενικά παίρνω 100 (το λιγότερο και σπανια) με 200(170 ~ καθημερινα μέσο όρο) υδατ. 190 πρωτεϊνες και τα υπολοιπα λίπη.Και είμαι σε υποθερμιδική με 2700 θερμίδες.Γενικά πόσο υδατ και λίπη πρέπει να παίρνουμε περίπου;πχ στην πρωτΕϊνη ισχυει 2 επι σωματικο βαρος.Αρα μπορεις να εισαι μόνιμα σε υποθερμιδική-ισοθερμιδικη παίζωντας με υδατ και λιπη για να βάζεις και μυϊκότητα;
Ουσιαστικά πότε θεωρούνται χαμηλά οι υδατάνθρακες;Μέχρι που μπορώ να τους μειώσω;

----------


## beefmeup

> Kάνω μεγάααλες σε διάρκεια και έντασης προπονήσεις αλλά δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους ακόμα και ούτε μεγάλη μυικότητα.Απλώς κρατάω τις πρωτεϊνες σε 2,5 επι σωματικό βάρος,και τα υπολοιπα κοιτάω να είναι υδατ και λιπη (περισσοτερο υδατ) για ενέργεια κτλ.


με αυτη την πρωτεινη δεν παιζει να χασεις τπτ..
τωρα το ποσο πρεπει να περνεις απο τα αλλα που να ξερω.. :01. Unsure: 
ο,τι σου λεει το σωμα σου..αλλοι μπορουν ριχνουν χαμηλα τον υ/α αλλοι με χαμηλο κλαταρουν..
το δουλευεις αυτο κ βλεπεις..
αυτο για την υποθερμιδικη που λες το εχουν συζητησει εδω
το χω δοκιμασει κ γω για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,κ καπου σε σκορπια θεματα το ειχα γραψει στο παρελθον,οταν αναφερομαι στο τι κανω εγω στην διατροφη μου...
γινεται ανετα.

----------


## marpi

> Kάνω μεγάααλες σε διάρκεια και έντασης προπονήσεις αλλά δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους ακόμα και ούτε μεγάλη μυικότητα.Απλώς κρατάω τις πρωτεϊνες σε 2,5 επι σωματικό βάρος,και τα υπολοιπα κοιτάω να είναι υδατ και λιπη (περισσοτερο υδατ) για ενέργεια κτλ. Πάντος γενικά παίρνω 100 (το λιγότερο και σπανια) με 200(170 ~ καθημερινα μέσο όρο) υδατ. 190 πρωτεϊνες και τα υπολοιπα λίπη.Και είμαι σε υποθερμιδική με 2700 θερμίδες.Γενικά πόσο υδατ και λίπη πρέπει να παίρνουμε περίπου;πχ στην πρωτΕϊνη ισχυει 2 επι σωματικο βαρος.Αρα μπορεις να εισαι μόνιμα σε υποθερμιδική-ισοθερμιδικη παίζωντας με υδατ και λιπη για να βάζεις και μυϊκότητα;
> Ουσιαστικά πότε θεωρούνται χαμηλά οι υδατάνθρακες;Μέχρι που μπορώ να τους μειώσω;




http://www.biology.uoc.gr/courses/BI...atanurakes.htm

----------


## tolis93

> Kάνω μεγάααλες σε διάρκεια και έντασης προπονήσεις αλλά δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους ακόμα και ούτε μεγάλη μυικότητα.Απλώς κρατάω τις πρωτεϊνες σε 2,5 επι σωματικό βάρος,και τα υπολοιπα κοιτάω να είναι υδατ και λιπη (περισσοτερο υδατ) για ενέργεια κτλ. Πάντος γενικά παίρνω 100 (το λιγότερο και σπανια) με 200(170 ~ καθημερινα μέσο όρο) υδατ. 190 πρωτεϊνες και τα υπολοιπα λίπη.Και είμαι σε υποθερμιδική με 2700 θερμίδες.Γενικά πόσο υδατ και λίπη πρέπει να παίρνουμε περίπου;πχ στην πρωτΕϊνη ισχυει 2 επι σωματικο βαρος.Αρα μπορεις να εισαι μόνιμα σε υποθερμιδική-ισοθερμιδικη παίζωντας με υδατ και λιπη για να βάζεις και μυϊκότητα;
> Ουσιαστικά πότε θεωρούνται χαμηλά οι υδατάνθρακες;Μέχρι που μπορώ να τους μειώσω;


απο οσα συζητησαμε τπτ δν κρατησες ε?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> http://www.biology.uoc.gr/courses/BI...atanurakes.htm


To κράτησα σε σελιδοδείκτη,θα το δω το βραδυ γιατι δεν προλαβαινω.






> απο οσα συζητησαμε τπτ δν κρατησες ε?


Τι εννοεις;Ισα ισα που κατα καιρους ρίχνω και κανα διαβασμα να τα θυμαμαι  :01. Razz:  Απλώς διαβάζω διάφορα στο φόρουμ.και αυτά που ξέρω(που εχω μαθει απο δω) ερχονται μερικα σε αντιφασημε αλλα και πρεπει να τα διευκρινησω  :01. Razz:  Και επισης ρωτάω γιατί τις τελευταίες μέρες μείωσα και άλλο τον υδατ,αν και το έκανα για λίγες μόνο μέρες.Θα ξαναέρθω φυσιολογικά.Εεε και απλά ρωτάω για να μην κάνω βλακείες...

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> με αυτη την πρωτεινη δεν παιζει να χασεις τπτ..
> τωρα το ποσο πρεπει να περνεις απο τα αλλα που να ξερω..
> ο,τι σου λεει το σωμα σου..αλλοι μπορουν ριχνουν χαμηλα τον υ/α αλλοι με χαμηλο κλαταρουν..
> το δουλευεις αυτο κ βλεπεις..
> αυτο για την υποθερμιδικη που λες το εχουν συζητησει εδω
> το χω δοκιμασει κ γω για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,κ καπου σε σκορπια θεματα το ειχα γραψει στο παρελθον,οταν αναφερομαι στο τι κανω εγω στην διατροφη μου...
> γινεται ανετα.



Ok αν και νομίζω χωρίς πολύ υδατ δεν μπορώ γιατί όταν το δοκίμασα ένιωθα σαν ατονία.Ευχαριστώ :01. Smile:

----------


## jim-jimakos

Καλησπερα είμαι 40χρ. και ξανα-αρχισα να ασχολουμαι με τα "σιδερα" 5 μέρες την εβδομάδα εδω και 5 μήνες (συστηματικα) μετά από 15 χρόνια περίπου αποχής...
Από 90 κ. εχω πέσει στα 85... εχουν φύγει τα πολλά λίπη, εχω δει διαφορές στο σώμα μου... αλλα νομίζω (μπορεί να είναι και ιδέα μου) ότι εχω μείνει "στάσιμος"....
Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα είναι.. ότι δεν μπορω με τπτ να διώξω το περιττό (όχι πολύ) λίπος απο την κοιλιά και πλάι... (αν και κάνω αερόβιο 20' τη μέρα)
Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να αξιολογήστε την διατροφή μου? δεν ξερω πως να την μετρήσω θερμιδικά αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι πολύ υψηλή
ευχαριστω

6:30     (εγερτήριο) - 150ml απαχο γάλα + 1 scoop WHEY
8:30     τοστ με ψωμι ολικης 1 φέτα τυρι Light και 2 φετες γαλοπουλα
10:30    150ml απαχο γάλα + 100γρ βρωμη
14:30    (μετά την προπόνηση)  1 scoop WHEY + 1 μπανάνα + 1 κουταλιά μέλι
16:00    γεύμα, κοτόπουλο ή ψάρι ή άπαχο μοσχάρι + 150 γρ. ρύζι καστανό
18:30-19:00    1 φρούτο 
21:00    120 γρ. τόνο ή σνακ βρώμης με 4 ασπράδια + 1 χούφτα αμύγδαλα
24:00    1 γιαουρτάκι + 1 κουταλιά μέλι + λίγα καρύδια

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εγω θα σου'λεγα να μειωσεις σε πρωτη φαση υ/α απο βρωμη και ρυζι και βλεπεις πως μετα πως παει.Μην κανεις καθε μερα αεροβιο.Αλλαξε το σε 3 φορες τη βδομαδα.

----------


## jim-jimakos

> Εγω θα σου'λεγα να μειωσεις σε πρωτη φαση υ/α απο βρωμη και ρυζι και βλεπεις πως μετα πως παει.Μην κανεις καθε μερα αεροβιο.Αλλαξε το σε 3 φορες τη βδομαδα.


η περιορισμενη λήψη υδατάνθρακα βοηθάει στο χάσιμο λίπους??  ειναι υπερβολικος ο υδατάνθρακας που παίρνω?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> η περιορισμενη λήψη υδατάνθρακα βοηθάει στο χάσιμο λίπους??  ειναι υπερβολικος ο υδατάνθρακας που παίρνω?


Ε οταν θες να αρχισεις να πεφτεις σε κιλα,το 1ο πραγμα που κανεις στη διατροφη σου ειναι να μειωσεις υ/α.

Τωρα για τον υ/α σου δεν τον μετρησα να δω που εισαι,εδω δε μετραω τα δικα μου :01. Razz: απλα σου ειπα τί θα εκανα εγω στη θεση σου. :01. Wink:

----------


## Levrone

και το μελι πριν τον υπνο δεν εχει καποιο νοημα..

και το αεροβιο θα το κανα καθε μερα, και ενα 40λεπτακι και αν μπορεις και το πρωι μολις ξυπνησεις ακομα καλυτερα..

αποψεις ειναι αυτα..

----------


## jim-jimakos

> και το μελι πριν τον υπνο δεν εχει καποιο νοημα..
> 
> και το αεροβιο θα το κανα καθε μερα, και ενα 40λεπτακι και αν μπορεις και το πρωι μολις ξυπνησεις ακομα καλυτερα..
> 
> αποψεις ειναι αυτα..


το μέλι απλως για την γευση το βάζω το βραδυ... :01. Razz:

----------


## venom1987

> το μέλι απλως για την γευση το βάζω το βραδυ...


ε μια κουταλια του γλυκου ενταξει καλα ειναι τοτε.........

----------


## perfetto

πώς να ανοίξω ένα θέμα για διατροφικές απορίες κλπ??????????????????

----------


## Devil

> *Ε οταν θες να αρχισεις να πεφτεις σε κιλα,το 1ο πραγμα που κανεις στη διατροφη σου ειναι να μειωσεις υ/α.*
> 
> Τωρα για τον υ/α σου δεν τον μετρησα να δω που εισαι,εδω δε μετραω τα δικα μουαπλα σου ειπα τί θα εκανα εγω στη θεση σου.


καλα δεν ειναι και must....  και τα λιπαρα να μειωσεις γινετε δουλεια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα δεν ειναι και must....  και τα λιπαρα να μειωσεις γινετε δουλεια....


ναι οκ.Αλλα αμα εχεις ηδη τα λιπαρα χαμηλοτερα απο τα αλλα,οπως κανουμε οι περισσοτεροι,δεν εχεις πολλα περιθωρια μειωσης.Ασε που κοβοντας απο υ/α φευγουν πιο γρηγορα τα κιλα.Ξεκολλας πιο γρηγορα.Αποψη μου.

----------


## billys15

> καλα δεν ειναι και must....  και τα λιπαρα να μειωσεις γινετε δουλεια....


Απο αποψη θερμιδων ανετα χανεις και ισχυει στο 100% οπως το λες,αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον cobra οτι η μειωση υδατανθρακων δινει ενα boost ταχυτερο,ετσι εχω παρατηρησει τουλαχιστον  :01. Smile:

----------


## BON

Γεια στο φορουμ, παιδια ζητω την βοηθεια σας. Ασχολουμε γυρω στον 1+ χρονο με βαρη......περασα αρκετες ωρες διαβαζοντας το φορουμ παραλληλα. Εβγαλα ορισμενα συμπερασματα για διατροφη και προπονηση και βασιζομουν σε αυτα. Επαιρνα και πρωτεινη, διατροφη προσεγμενη, δεξτροζη-πρωτ μεταπροπονητικα. Τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες ομως τα εκοψα ολα, ροφηματα, δεξτροζη, διατροφη κανω οτι να'ναι και πρωτεινη απο τροφη λιγοστη....(120γρ με βαρος 70κιλα). Ειδα διαφορα και προοδο που δεν ειδα ποτε μεχρι τωρα..... Σε 4-5 εβδομαδες πηγα πχ απο τα 80 στα 95 κιλα οριζοντιο παγκο (ιδιες επαν).....και ανεβηκα και 2-3κιλα σωμ. βαρος..... Πως εξηγειται αυτο το φαινομενο. Φοβαμαι πλεον να ξανακανω διατροφη με ασπραδια, πρωτεινες, καζεινες κτλ μηπως και ξαναπεσω. Υποψιαζομαι οτι ανεβηκα λογω αυξημενων λιπαρων-υδατανθρακων....αλλα ειδα και μυικη αναπτυξη εκτος απο αυξηση δυναμης οποτε με μπερδευει αυτο..... Παρακαλω βοηθειστε....

----------


## alexakos90

> Γεια στο φορουμ, παιδια ζητω την βοηθεια σας. Ασχολουμε γυρω στον 1+ χρονο με βαρη......περασα αρκετες ωρες διαβαζοντας το φορουμ παραλληλα. Εβγαλα ορισμενα συμπερασματα για διατροφη και προπονηση και βασιζομουν σε αυτα. Επαιρνα και πρωτεινη, διατροφη προσεγμενη, δεξτροζη-πρωτ μεταπροπονητικα. Τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες ομως τα εκοψα ολα, ροφηματα, δεξτροζη, διατροφη κανω οτι να'ναι και πρωτεινη απο τροφη λιγοστη....(120γρ με βαρος 70κιλα). Ειδα διαφορα και προοδο που δεν ειδα ποτε μεχρι τωρα..... Σε 4-5 εβδομαδες πηγα πχ απο τα 80 στα 95 κιλα οριζοντιο παγκο (ιδιες επαν).....και ανεβηκα και 2-3κιλα σωμ. βαρος..... Πως εξηγειται αυτο το φαινομενο. Φοβαμαι πλεον να ξανακανω διατροφη με ασπραδια, πρωτεινες, καζεινες κτλ μηπως και ξαναπεσω. Υποψιαζομαι οτι ανεβηκα λογω αυξημενων λιπαρων-υδατανθρακων....αλλα ειδα και μυικη αναπτυξη εκτος απο αυξηση δυναμης οποτε με μπερδευει αυτο..... Παρακαλω βοηθειστε....


Μήπως έκανες και εσύ το λάθος που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι ότι το ροφημα πρωτεινης ειναι αυτο που "φτιάχνει" σώμα ;; Και η "προσεγμένη" διατροφη που θα εννοείς, ειναι τύπου 1400 θερμιδες;;  Γιατί έτσι σίγουρα δε θα δεις αποτελέσματα.. Αν τρως υποθερμικα, ένα ροφημα δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη !

----------


## procop

εχω το εξης προβλημα με την διατροφη μου,
θελω να βαλω κιλα,αλλα δεν μπορω να ειμαι με ενα φαι στο στομα ολη την ημερα.επισης,τελευταια,το πρωινο μ το τρωω με το ζορι,και μετα εχω καουρες...τι να κανω?

----------


## Galthazar

> εχω το εξης προβλημα με την διατροφη μου,
> θελω να βαλω κιλα,αλλα δεν μπορω να ειμαι με ενα φαι στο στομα ολη την ημερα.επισης,τελευταια,το πρωινο μ το τρωω με το ζορι,και μετα εχω καουρες...τι να κανω?


κοιταξε εδω  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...8949-LeanGains

----------


## BON

> Μήπως έκανες και εσύ το λάθος που κάνουν οι περισσότεροι ότι το ροφημα πρωτεινης ειναι αυτο που "φτιάχνει" σώμα ;; Και η "προσεγμένη" διατροφη που θα εννοείς, ειναι τύπου 1400 θερμιδες;;  Γιατί έτσι σίγουρα δε θα δεις αποτελέσματα.. Αν τρως υποθερμικα, ένα ροφημα δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη !


Καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλα αν βαζω σε καθε γευμα αρκετη πρωτεινη δεν μπορω να φαω αρκετο υδατανθρακα(δεν χωραει) χαχα. Και παρατηρησα οτι τρωγοντας παραπανω υδατ απο πρωτ ειναι καλυτερα. Ισως τελικα πρεπει να τρωω με το ζορι.......σ'ευχαριστω....

----------


## procop

> κοιταξε εδω  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...8949-LeanGains


παιζει και σε φαση υπερθεμιδικης?διοτι αν φαω πολυ το βραδυ μ φαινεται θα βαλω λιπος

----------


## alexakos90

> Καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλα αν βαζω σε καθε γευμα αρκετη πρωτεινη δεν μπορω να φαω αρκετο υδατανθρακα(δεν χωραει) χαχα. Και παρατηρησα οτι τρωγοντας παραπανω υδατ απο πρωτ ειναι καλυτερα. Ισως τελικα πρεπει να τρωω με το ζορι.......σ'ευχαριστω....


Μη ξεχνάς όμως ότι ο υδατανθρακας αποθηκευει αρκετό νερό.. Υπάρχει ένα άρθρο εδώ μέσα που θα σε βοηθήσει ώστε να αυξήσεις λίγο την όρεξη σου! Μια συμβουλή απο εμένα ειναι να μην αναγκαζεσαι να τρως  με το ζορι παραπάνω πρωτεινη αποτι χρειάζεσαι..  ( wannabe Coleman ). φτιάξε λίγο τα μάκρος σου και ολα θα πανε ρολόι! Πάνω απολα να γυμναζομαστε για να έχουμε την υγεια μας..

----------


## jim-jimakos

> Εγω θα σου'λεγα να μειωσεις σε πρωτη φαση υ/α απο βρωμη και ρυζι και βλεπεις πως μετα πως παει.Μην κανεις καθε μερα αεροβιο.Αλλαξε το σε 3 φορες τη βδομαδα.


Ωραία λοιπον... θα κρατησω μόνο την βρώμη μου το πρωι.. και τον άλλο υ/α STOP.
Αλλα... με τι θα συνοδευσω τα γευματά μου?? Ξερό κοτόπουλο-μοσχάρι και ψάρι??? πως να "κατέβει" το μαμημένο??? :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Ωραία λοιπον... θα κρατησω μόνο την βρώμη μου το πρωι.. και τον άλλο υ/α STOP.
> Αλλα... με τι θα συνοδευσω τα γευματά μου?? Ξερό κοτόπουλο-μοσχάρι και ψάρι??? πως να "κατέβει" το μαμημένο???


σαλατικα αδερφε....

----------


## jim-jimakos

Μια ερώτηση...
Σκέφτομαι να βράσω μια ποσότητα αυγών, και να τα αποθηκευσω στην κατάψυξη. Υπαρχει περίπτωση να χαθεί η διατροφική τους αξία??

Ευχαριστω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ωραία λοιπον... θα κρατησω μόνο την βρώμη μου το πρωι.. και τον άλλο υ/α STOP.
> Αλλα... με τι θα συνοδευσω τα γευματά μου?? Ξερό κοτόπουλο-μοσχάρι και ψάρι??? πως να "κατέβει" το μαμημένο???


Βαλε ή σαλατα ή φτιαξε και καμια ωραια σαλτσα να τα συνοδευσεις.Εγω θα εκανα και τα 2 βασικα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> ναι οκ.Αλλα αμα εχεις ηδη τα λιπαρα χαμηλοτερα απο τα αλλα,οπως κανουμε οι περισσοτεροι,δεν εχεις πολλα περιθωρια μειωσης.Ασε που κοβοντας απο υ/α φευγουν πιο γρηγορα τα κιλα.Ξεκολλας πιο γρηγορα.Αποψη μου.





> Απο αποψη θερμιδων ανετα χανεις και ισχυει στο 100% οπως το λες,αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον cobra οτι η μειωση υδατανθρακων δινει ενα boost ταχυτερο,ετσι εχω παρατηρησει τουλαχιστον


ναι αλλα κυριως λογο υγρων.... απο την αλλη ειναι και πως θα το δουλεψει ο καθενας.... δλδ αν θα διαλεξει να ειναι σε high carb... low carb... keto...

αντιδρα διαφορετικα ο καθενας σε σχεση με τους υδατανθρακες..... και οχι μονο απο τη μερια της απολειας λιπους αλλα και ψυχολογικα....

και ουσιαστικα η ψυχολογια παιζει ενα αρκετα καλο ρολο σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη....

----------


## billys15

Ναι εχεις δικιο,θελει εναν πειραματισμο.Οσον αφορα την ψυχολογια,οντως ειναι ψιλοχαλια,με τα λαμπακια να αναβουν με το παραμικρο δυστυχως  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jim-jimakos

Μια ερώτηση...
Σκέφτομαι να βράσω μια ποσότητα αυγών, και να τα αποθηκευσω στην κατάψυξη. Υπαρχει περίπτωση να χαθεί η διατροφική τους αξία??

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Giannistzn

Γιατι καταψυξη? Στο ψυγειο μια χαρα θα διατηρηθουν, τα πασχαλινα δηλαδη πως κρατανε?

Γενικα η καταψυξη για τα τροφιμα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη επιλογη.

----------


## tolis93

> Γιατι καταψυξη? Στο ψυγειο μια χαρα θα διατηρηθουν, τα πασχαλινα δηλαδη πως κρατανε?
> 
> Γενικα η καταψυξη για τα τροφιμα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη επιλογη.


και γιατι αυτο?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## alexakos90

Τα βρασμενα αυγα αντέχουν 1 εβδομάδα εντός ψυγειου, οπότε δε βρίσκω το λόγο να τα έχεις στην κατάψυξη. Καλό ειναι να μη τα καταψυξεις.. Γενικά όμως η κατάψυξη οταν γίνεται απο εμάς ειναι μια χαρά επιλογή!

----------


## Giannistzn

Μετουσιωση δεν γινεται μονο κατα το μαγειρεμα αλλα και κατα την καταψυξη (ορισμενων τροφων). Γενικα ουτε η υπερβολικη θερμανση ειναι καλη ουτε η καταψυξη. Το βελτιστο ειναι συντηρηση, οταν αυτη ειναι εφικτη. Τωρα εαν θες να μαγειρεψεις κρεας μιας βδομαδας και να το βαλεις στην καταψυξη, οκ αλλα οσον αφορα αυγα π.χ. ποσα θα κανεις? 200 και δεν θα τα φας σε μια βδομαδα? (που συντηρουνται βελτιστα)

----------


## jim-jimakos

> Μια ερώτηση...
> Σκέφτομαι να βράσω μια ποσότητα αυγών, και να τα αποθηκευσω στην κατάψυξη. Υπαρχει περίπτωση να χαθεί η διατροφική τους αξία??
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Η σκεψη μου είναι η εξής:
επειδη τα αυγά προτιμω να τα τρώω βραστά.. και για να μην βράζω κάθε μέρα 5-6 αυγά... σκεφτομαι σε μια μεγάλη κατσαρόλα να βράσω 30-40 αυγά, να τα βάλω στην συντηρηση ή στην κατάψυξη έτσι ωστε να "καλύψω" τις εβδομαδιαίες ανάγκες μου

----------


## Gianna

> Η σκεψη μου είναι η εξής:
> επειδη τα αυγά προτιμω να τα τρώω βραστά.. και για να μην βράζω κάθε μέρα 5-6 αυγά... σκεφτομαι σε μια μεγάλη κατσαρόλα να βράσω 30-40 αυγά, να τα βάλω στην συντηρηση ή στην κατάψυξη έτσι ωστε να "καλύψω" τις εβδομαδιαίες ανάγκες μου


Αυτό κάνω κι εγώ. Βράζω 30 αυγά στην μεγάλη κατσαρόλα (ίσα που χωράνε) και τα διατηρώ στο ψυγείο. Κατάψυξη δεν χρειάζονται, μια χαρά θα είναι στην ψύξη, εδώ και εκτός ψυγείο τα βρασμένα δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα για 5 μέρες σίγουρα.

----------


## jim-jimakos

> Αυτό κάνω κι εγώ. Βράζω 30 αυγά στην μεγάλη κατσαρόλα (ίσα που χωράνε) και τα διατηρώ στο ψυγείο. Κατάψυξη δεν χρειάζονται, μια χαρά θα είναι στην ψύξη, εδώ και εκτός ψυγείο τα βρασμένα δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα για 5 μέρες σίγουρα.


thanksssss
και εγω αυτό σκέφτηκα, αλλά είπα να ρωτησω μπας και παίζει κανένα πρόβλημα και χάνεται η διατροφική τους αξία, μένοντας στο ψυγείο ή στην κατάψυξη...

----------


## marvin

> Η σκεψη μου είναι η εξής:
> επειδη τα αυγά προτιμω να τα τρώω βραστά.. και για να μην βράζω κάθε μέρα 5-6 αυγά... σκεφτομαι σε μια μεγάλη κατσαρόλα να βράσω 30-40 αυγά, να τα βάλω στην συντηρηση ή στην κατάψυξη έτσι ωστε να "καλύψω" τις εβδομαδιαίες ανάγκες μου


Το μονο που ισως σε χαλασει θα ειναι οτι τα τρως κρυα...ειναι λιγο πιο γευστικα οταν ειναι ζεστα και οσο και να το κανεις οταν ειναι να φας πανω απο τρια στο ιδιο γευμα ισως σε χαλασει,ισως και οχι!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

ρε παιδια,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποια ατομα παιρνουν τοσο πολυ πρωτεινη απο την διατροφη τους.Για τους επαγγελματιες λογικο ειναι,αλλα ο αλλος που ειναι 75 κιλα ,γιατι να παιρνει 4γρ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο?

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε παιδια,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποια ατομα παιρνουν τοσο πολυ πρωτεινη απο την διατροφη τους.Για τους επαγγελματιες λογικο ειναι,αλλα ο αλλος που ειναι 75 κιλα ,γιατι να παιρνει 4γρ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο?


γιατι εχει 6% λιπος κ απο την στιγμη που θελει να το κρατησει εκει απο καπου πρεπει να καλυψει θερμιδες..
λιπαρα κ υ/ες δεν παιζουν,αρα τις περνει απο πρωτεινη..

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> γιατι εχει 6% λιπος κ απο την στιγμη που θελει να το κρατησει εκει απο καπου πρεπει να καλυψει θερμιδες..
> λιπαρα κ υ/ες δεν παιζουν,αρα τις περνει απο πρωτεινη..


δηλαδη αμα θες να παραμεινεις σε χαμηλα %λιπους χωρις να χασεις την μυικοτητα που εχεις,πρεπει να εχεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης και χαμηλους υδα και λιπη?

τοτε γιατι οταν κανουμε διατροφη συντηρησης,οι αναλογιες σε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα πανω-κατω ειναι ιδιες??

----------


## beefmeup

> τοτε γιατι οταν κανουμε διατροφη συντηρησης,οι αναλογιες σε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα ειναι πανω-κατω ειναι ιδιες??


εχεις 6% λιπος?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> εχεις 6% λιπος?


οχι,καθαρα απο περιεργεια ρωταω 

τις αναλογιες σε π/υ/λ για να συντηρησε τις φτιαχνεις αναλογα με τους στοχους σου??

----------


## Giannistzn

Eνοειται οτι τα μακρος τα φτιαχνεις αναλογα με τους στοχους σου.. Οταν συντηρεισε, ο στοχος ειναι ενας, να συντηρηθεις προφανως. Πως αλλιως δηλαδη? Λες σημερα θα παιξω με 30-70-0 και αυριο θα παω σε 20-50-30?

Βλεπεις τι δουλευει καλυτερα πανω σου και αναλογα το τι στοχους εχεις αλλαζεις και τα μακρος σου. Γι'αυτο μια διατροφη θελει βαθος χρονου, υπομονη και να μαθεις το σωμα σου για να δουλεψει οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα.

----------


## beefmeup

> οχι,καθαρα απο περιεργεια ρωταω 
> 
> τις αναλογιες σε π/υ/λ για να συντηρησε τις φτιαχνεις αναλογα με τους στοχους σου??


σε ρωτησα αν εχεις,γιατι μου γραφεις απο πανω



> τοτε γιατι οταν κανουμε διατροφη συντηρησης,οι αναλογιες σε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα ειναι πανω-κατω ειναι ιδιες??


οταν κανεις διατροφη συντηρησης οι αναλογιες ειναι αυτες που γραφεις περιπου γιατι εχεις θερμιδες στην διατροφη σου..
με διατροφη συντηρησης δεν πεφτεις σε 6% λιπος..
ΟΤΑΝ κ αν πεσεις σημαινει οτι εκανες υποθερμιδικη..που σημαινει οτι για να συνεχισεις να το διατηρεις τοσο χαμηλα θα πρεπει να συνεχισεις να κανεις υποθερμιδικη..
που σημαινει οτι υ/ες κ λιπαρα δεν παιζει να χεις σε περισσια..ο τυπος που ποσταρες τρωει υ/ες μονο απο λαχανικα..
αρα θελει πολυ πρωτεινη,γιατι λογω μυικοτητας που εχει με τοσο χαμηλο λιπος κ θα πρεπει να συμπληρωσει θερμιδες απο καπου,αλλα κ να προσεξει να μην καταβολισει..γιατι με τοσο χαμηλο λιπος* θα* καταβολισει..

----------


## john0

Guys..άσχετο...αλλά είδα κάτι και φρίκαρα!! έχουνε στο Αμερικα μια μάρκα απο dressings..και λοιπά.. που λέγεται Walden farms..κ βγάζει no calorie σιροπι σοκολάτας..κ άλλα τέτοια κολλασμένα!! (τσέκαρα έχουνε  stevia,sodium...no carb-fat-prot)... έχει τπτ αντιστοιχο στο Greece να πα να προμηθευτώ να γίνει της ιερόδουλης??  :01. Razz:

----------


## CapoFighter

> Guys..άσχετο...αλλά είδα κάτι και φρίκαρα!! έχουνε στο Αμερικα μια μάρκα απο dressings..και λοιπά.. που λέγεται Walden farms..κ βγάζει no calorie σιροπι σοκολάτας..κ άλλα τέτοια κολλασμένα!! (τσέκαρα έχουνε  stevia,sodium...no carb-fat-prot)... έχει τπτ αντιστοιχο στο Greece να πα να προμηθευτώ να γίνει της ιερόδουλης??


Ωχχχχχ μη λες τετοια και αρχισουμε να κατεβαζουμε κουτια απο αυτα.... Ρε τι βγαζουνε στο Αμερικα ρε γαμωτο και εδω τιποτα... Τοσο καιρο συζηταμε για ασπραδια αυγων σε μπουκαλι και τελικα ακομα φως στο τουνελ δεν ειδαμε...

*Ερωτηση:* Αν θελω να κοψω τον υδατανθρακα απο ολες τις πηγες (ψωμι, μακαρονια,ασπρο ρυζι) θα μπορουσα να τον αντικαταστησω με τα λαχανικα(και αυτα υδατανθρακες δεν περιεχουν?) και φυσικα να κρατησω (ελαχιστη ποσοτητα βρωμης και μαυρο ρυζι).  Ο λογος ειναι οτι πλεον εχω προσεξει οτι οι υδατανθρακες ειναι αυτοι που με φορτωνουν και λεω να δοκιμασω να τους αντικαταστησω με λαχανικα... π.χ. να παιρνω κοτοπουλο με πρασινη σαλαταα ειναι το ιδιο απο οτι αν επερνα κοτοπουλο με μαυρο ρυζι,κτλ( εννοω σε παραγωγη ινσουλινης...)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> *Ερωτηση:* Αν θελω να κοψω τον υδατανθρακα απο ολες τις πηγες (ψωμι, μακαρονια,ασπρο ρυζι) θα μπορουσα να τον αντικαταστησω με τα λαχανικα(και αυτα υδατανθρακες δεν περιεχουν?) και φυσικα να κρατησω (ελαχιστη ποσοτητα βρωμης και μαυρο ρυζι).  Ο λογος ειναι οτι πλεον εχω προσεξει οτι οι υδατανθρακες ειναι αυτοι που με φορτωνουν και λεω να δοκιμασω να τους αντικαταστησω με λαχανικα... π.χ. να παιρνω κοτοπουλο με πρασινη σαλαταα ειναι το ιδιο απο οτι αν επερνα κοτοπουλο με μαυρο ρυζι,κτλ( εννοω σε παραγωγη ινσουλινης...)


Οχι δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο.Στην πρωτη περιπτωση θα εχεις πιο αργη αυξηση των επιπεδων ινσουλινης στο αιμα.Αλλα και παλι,στην δευτερη περιπτωση αργη θα ειναι η εκκριση ινσουλινης και οχι αποτομη.Γιατι μιλας για συνθετο υ/α.Τι φοβασαι ακριβως?

----------


## CapoFighter

> Οχι δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο.Στην πρωτη περιπτωση θα εχεις πιο αργη αυξηση των επιπεδων ινσουλινης στο αιμα.Αλλα και παλι,στην δευτερη περιπτωση αργη θα ειναι η εκκριση ινσουλινης και οχι αποτομη.Γιατι μιλας για συνθετο υ/α.Τι φοβασαι ακριβως?


Το καταλαβαινωγ για την αυξηση της ινσουλινης αφου οπως ειπες ειναι συνθετος ο υδατανθρακας. Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα προτιμησω πλεον τα πρασινα λαχανικα σαν πηγη υδατανθρακα(παντα μεσα στα μακρος μου). Εχω ξεκινησει πλεον να μπαινω σε προγραμμα για γραμμωση γιατι μεχρι τωρα παραεγινε το κακο!!! Δεν ειναι οτι φοβαμαι αλλα θελω να χασω κιλα και θα προτιμησω υδατανθρακα απο λαχανικα, αυτο εννοω...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Απλα μη προσθεσεις στην πρασιναδα μπαλσαμικο ξυδι,πετιμεζια κτλ.

----------


## eli_din3

> Απλα μη προσθεσεις στην πρασιναδα μπαλσαμικο ξυδι,πετιμεζια κτλ.


γιατι οχι μπαλσαμικο?!?

----------


## tolis93

> γιατι οχι μπαλσαμικο?!?


περιεχει καποια ποσοτητα ζαχαρης.εξαρταται το μπαλσαμικο βεβαια.εγω παντως βαζω δε βαζω διαφορα δν εχω δει δε σε χαλαει τοσο

----------


## eli_din3

> περιεχει καποια ποσοτητα ζαχαρης.εξαρταται το μπαλσαμικο βεβαια.εγω παντως βαζω δε βαζω διαφορα δν εχω δει δε σε χαλαει τοσο


ε τωρα 5-10 γρ μπαλσαμικο σιγα :S

----------


## tolis93

> Το καταλαβαινωγ για την αυξηση της ινσουλινης αφου οπως ειπες ειναι συνθετος ο υδατανθρακας.


δεν παιζει ρολο αν ειναι συνθετος η οχι ο υδατανθρακας για αυξηση ινσουλινης αλλα ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης της τροφης και ο συνδιασμος με αλλη τροφη.καθως και  η ποσοτητα( βλεπε γλυκαιμικο φορτιο). και τα μηλα ειναι απλος υδατανθρακας αλλα η φρουκτοζη χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη.ενω οι βραστες πατατες συνθετος υδατανθρακας υψιλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Έχει κάποιος άρθρο για τους κινδύνους της σόγιας;Γενικά βλέπω διάφορα για τις ισοφλαβίνες που έχει,τα φυτικά οιστρογώνα δηλαδή και οτι μπορεί να προκαλέσει διάφορα.Αλλού πάλι βλέπω οτι δεν έχει επιπτώσεις.Αλλού βλέπω για αλλεργίες.Πάντος κάτι που να σχετίζεται με το bodybuilding δεν βρήκα.Να εντάξω τη σόγια στη διατροφή;Αν οχι γιατί;

----------


## CapoFighter

> δεν παιζει ρολο αν ειναι συνθετος η οχι ο υδατανθρακας για αυξηση ινσουλινης αλλα ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης της τροφης και ο συνδιασμος με αλλη τροφη.καθως και  η ποσοτητα( βλεπε γλυκαιμικο φορτιο). και τα μηλα ειναι απλος υδατανθρακας αλλα η φρουκτοζη χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη.ενω οι βραστες πατατες συνθετος υδατανθρακας υψιλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη


Μαλλον το ειχα μπερδεψει καπως αυτο το θεμα αλλα πολυ σωστος ο φιλος...!!! thx a lot  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Έχει κάποιος άρθρο για τους κινδύνους της σόγιας;Γενικά βλέπω διάφορα για τις ισοφλαβίνες που έχει,τα φυτικά οιστρογώνα δηλαδή και οτι μπορεί να προκαλέσει διάφορα.Αλλού πάλι βλέπω οτι δεν έχει επιπτώσεις.Αλλού βλέπω για αλλεργίες.Πάντος κάτι που να σχετίζεται με το bodybuilding δεν βρήκα.Να εντάξω τη σόγια στη διατροφή;Αν οχι γιατί;


Αστην καλυτερα....το πιο πιθανο ειναι να αγορασεις μεταλλαγμενη σογια.

----------


## tolis93

> Μαλλον το ειχα μπερδεψει καπως αυτο το θεμα αλλα πολυ σωστος ο φιλος...!!! thx a lot


my pleasure.
γιαννηςςς η μονη περιπτωση να παρεις κανονικη βιολογικη σογια ειναι να τη παρεις στη κλασικη μορφη της. φασολακια δηλαδη γιατι καπως ετσι ειναι η σογια. γενικα για να παρεις βιολογικη σογια σπανιο πραγμα.πχ ενα γαλα 1 λιτρο εχει 4 ευρω κ μονο σε βιολογικα.δε συμφερει καν....

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Η καθηγήτρια μου στη βιολογία,η οποία πριν γίνει καθηγήτρια στι δημόσιο δούλευε ως διευθύντρια στον ΕΦΕΤ,μας έχει πει οτι στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύονται τα μεταλλαγμένα.Επιτρέπονται μόνο προσθήκες μεταλλαγμένων προϊόντων κατά 1%.Δηλαδη δεν ξέρω...ρώτησα και την καθηγητρια στο facebook ( :01. Razz: ) και περιμένω απάντηση.Σήμερα πάντος στο μάθημα μας είπε οτι είναι πολύ καλή.Της έστειλα τώρα για τις ισοφλαβίνες και το γενετικό κομμάτι και περιμένω...

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> my pleasure.
> γιαννηςςς η μονη περιπτωση να παρεις κανονικη βιολογικη σογια ειναι να τη παρεις στη κλασικη μορφη της. φασολακια δηλαδη γιατι καπως ετσι ειναι η σογια. γενικα για να παρεις βιολογικη σογια σπανιο πραγμα.πχ ενα γαλα 1 λιτρο εχει 4 ευρω κ μονο σε βιολογικα.δε συμφερει καν....


Οκ,οπότε μάλλον να το ξεχάσω για σόγια  :01. Razz: ...

----------


## tolis93

> Οκ,οπότε μάλλον να το ξεχάσω για σόγια ...


μονο τυρι σογιας εχω βρει καλο σε βασιλοπουλο κατα τα αλλα αστα να πανε.καθε γαλα κ αλλη γευση.καταντια...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Η καθηγήτρια μου στη βιολογία,η οποία πριν γίνει καθηγήτρια στι δημόσιο δούλευε ως διευθύντρια στον ΕΦΕΤ,μας έχει πει οτι στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύονται τα μεταλλαγμένα.Επιτρέπονται μόνο προσθήκες μεταλλαγμένων προϊόντων κατά 1%.Δηλαδη δεν ξέρω...ρώτησα και την καθηγητρια στο facebook () και περιμένω απάντηση.Σήμερα πάντος στο μάθημα μας είπε οτι είναι πολύ καλή.Της έστειλα τώρα για τις ισοφλαβίνες και το γενετικό κομμάτι και περιμένω...


Στην καθηγητρια σου πες οτι η Ελλαδα εχει υπογραψει εδω και καποια χρονια το Codex Alimentarius,δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσω κατι αλλο.

αα επισης πες της και ενα *μπεεεε* απο μενα.

----------


## tolis93

> Στην καθηγητρια σου πες οτι η Ελλαδα εχει υπογραψει εδω και καποια χρονια το Codex Alimentarius,δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσω κατι αλλο.
> 
> αα επισης πες της και ενα *μπεεεε* απο μενα.


να τος ο ψαγμενος.αυτο ηθελα να παραθεσω αλλα εψαχνα το αρθρο

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τι ξέρω για τον codex,το έχω ψάξει κιόλας...πιο παλιά ήμουν πορωμένος με κάτι τέτοια.Αλλά όντος δεν της το έχω αναφέρει αυτό για τον codex.Αν και απ οτι βλεπω χλωμο το βλεπω για σογια τελικα  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> να τος ο ψαγμενος.αυτο ηθελα να παραθεσω αλλα εψαχνα το αρθρο


Eχει αρχισει και εφαρμοζεται πολυ αθορυβα εδω και καιρο...ενα απο τα πολλα παραδειγματα και προσφατο ειναι το ανοιγμα του επαγγελματος των φαρμακοποιων....αυτο ειναι στοχος του Codex.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

http://www.efet.gr/portal/page/porta...new/efet/codex
http://www.eufic.org/article/el/arti...-alimentarius/

Μά πόσο ρόδινα τα παρουσιάζουν;;  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 



Aν και φαίνοται λίγο τραβηγμένα αυτά που λέει...

----------


## Saldi

Επειδή είδα και απο ειδα με διατροφολόγους στην πόλη μου και επειδη τίποτα δεν είανι καλύτερο απο το να βγάζεις εσυ διατροφή ε΄χω κάμπωσες ερωτήσεις...
Οι επιλογές είναι 3..
Συντήρηση
Ογκος
Γραμμωση

Σε τι ποσοστά πρέπει να παίζεις με το καθένα??
Protein,carb,fat
παρόλα αυτά ισχύει και το άλλο...
Σε θερμίδες για να βάλεις η να χάσεις κιλά παίζεις 10%-30% πάνω απο τις θερμίδες συντήρησης η 10%-30% κάτω απο της θερμίδες συντήρησης για να χάσεις...Φαντάζομαι οτι τα ποσοστά εξαρτώνται απο το πόσο διατεθημένος είσαι να κάνεις αυστηρη διατροφή γράμμωσης η όγκου....(τα λέω καλα η όχι?)
Επομένως προκύπτουν διάφοροι συνδιασμοί.
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?
Πχ αν πούμε οτι είμαστε +25% στις θερμίδες γιατι θέλουμε να βάλουμε κιλά τι ποσοστο protein,carb,fat να παίξουμε?
Αν απο την άλλη βάλουμε -25% στις θερμίδες γιατι θέλουμε να χάσουμε κιλά σε τι ποσοστα protein,carb,fat θα παίξουμε?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## tolis93

saldi υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι και για τα 3. συνηθως ισοθερμιδικα για συντηρηση παιζεις με το βαρος σου επι 2 πρωτεινη επι 1μισι η επι 2 υδατανθρακα και οτι μενει απο λιπαρα. σε ογκο παιζεις επι 2 η επι 2μισι πρωτεινη επι 2 η 2μισι υδατανθρακα και οτι μενει λιπαρα και σε γραμμωση το βαρος σου επι 2 εως και επι 3 πρωτεινη.το βαρος σου επι 1 η επι 1μισι λιπαρα και οτι μενει υδατανθρακες. βεβαια αυτα ειναι ολα ενδεικτικα.το θεμα ειναι σωστες τροφες και οι θερμιδες.αλλοι πρωτημουν να αυξομειωνουν υδατανθρακες μονο και να αφηνουν τα λιπαρα κ τη πρωτεινη ως εχει.αλλοι απλα προσθετουν η αφαιρουν αεροβια ασκηση και αλλοι παιζουν με λιπαρα. οτι θελεις κανεις

----------


## Γιάννηςς

για την πρωτεϊνη σε περιοδο γραμμωσης: το επι 2 και το 3 εχει κάποια ουσιαστικη διαφορα;Δηλαδη εγω ειμαι επι 2,5...αν το κανω επι 3 τι θα αλλαξει;

----------


## Saldi

Για να καταλαβω...
Αν παίξω δηλαδη..
35% προτείνη,50%υδατανθρακα,15%λιπαρα και είμαι με υποθερμιδικη και αεροβιο ειμαι καλα για γραμμωση?
Τα ποσοστα δεν μπορω να τα βγαλω για αυτο ρωτάω...το επι 2μιση με ζορίζει πιο πολι :01. Smile Wide: 
Ειμαι πολυ στα χαμένα συγνώμη για τις χαζες ερωτησεις απλα αυτο που ξέρω πχ είναι,οτι οταν θέλεις να βάλεις κιλά ανεβάζεις υδατάνθρακααρα ανεβαίνουν και οι θερμίδες και ετσι γίνετε υπερθερμιδική?
Αν υποθεσουμε οτι 2.500 ειναι συντήρηση...3.000 ογου και 2.000 γράμμωση τι ποσοστα να έβαζα σε κάθε ενα απο αυτο?

----------


## Mcstefan7

υπάρχει  ήδη θέμα μπες εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CE%99/page278  και ρώτα ότι 8ες.

----------


## tolis93

> για την πρωτεϊνη σε περιοδο γραμμωσης: το επι 2 και το 3 εχει κάποια ουσιαστικη διαφορα;Δηλαδη εγω ειμαι επι 2,5...αν το κανω επι 3 τι θα αλλαξει;


τιποτα ιδιαιτερο δε θα αλλαξει....

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οκ ευχαριστώ!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Saldi

> υπάρχει  ήδη θέμα μπες εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CE%99/page278  και ρώτα ότι 8ες.


Εδώ δεν ήμουν?



> Για να καταλαβω...
> Αν παίξω δηλαδη..
> 35% προτείνη,50%υδατανθρακα,15%λιπαρα και είμαι με υποθερμιδικη και αεροβιο ειμαι καλα για γραμμωση?
> Τα ποσοστα δεν μπορω να τα βγαλω για αυτο ρωτάω...το επι 2μιση με ζορίζει πιο πολι
> Ειμαι πολυ στα χαμένα συγνώμη για τις χαζες ερωτησεις απλα αυτο που ξέρω πχ είναι,οτι οταν θέλεις να βάλεις κιλά ανεβάζεις υδατάνθρακααρα ανεβαίνουν και οι θερμίδες και ετσι γίνετε υπερθερμιδική?
> Αν υποθεσουμε οτι 2.500 ειναι συντήρηση...3.000 ογου και 2.000 γράμμωση τι ποσοστα να έβαζα σε κάθε ενα απο αυτο?


Αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεως

----------


## venom1987

ερωτηση :

απο καταστηματα συμπληρωματατων ποιες σοκολατες πρωτεινης προτειματε???

ποιες δεν εχουν ζαχαρη????που αξιζει να τρωμε?

----------


## tolis93

> Εδώ δεν ήμουν?
> 
> Αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεως


saldi μη το μετρας με επι τοις % βασικα...παιξε με γραμμαρια επι το βαρος σου κ βλεπεις πως σ τερειαζει η διατροφη σου με το περασμα του καιρου.με ποσοστα μια χαρα δουλευει απο το 35-50-15 το κλασικο δλδ πρωτεινη υδατανθρακας λιπαρα μεχρι και το 33-33-33 δουλευει μια χαρα. ειναι αναλογα το σωμα πιστευω

----------


## beefmeup

> saldi μη το μετρας με επι τοις % βασικα...παιξε με γραμμαρια επι το βαρος σου κ βλεπεις πως σ τερειαζει η διατροφη σου με το περασμα του καιρου.


αυτο.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Saldi

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ...!Μόλις ετοιμάσω μια διατροφή θα την ανεβάσω να μου πείτε εντυπώσεις...!!!

----------


## Metropontix

Έριξα και μια αναζήτηση νωρίτερα και βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα σχετικά με αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω. Θεωρούσα πως τα συκωτάκια ήταν τίγκα στο λίπος αλλά τελικά βλέπω πως έχουν πολύ πρωτεΐνη. Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής η Χοληστερίνη που έχουν κι είναι αρκετή, θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει; Είμαι υγιής οκ αλλά η χοληστερίνη παίζει κάνα ρόλο στα macros πως λέγονται;

----------


## CapoFighter

2η βδομαδα που ακολουθω σε προγραμμα γραμμωσης στη διατροφη μου με αρκετα χαμηλους υδατανθρακες και το προγραμμα πηγαινει κανονικα οπως το περιμενα.Εχασα 2-3 κιλα μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες και οταν ζυγιστηκα δεν ημουν και με αδειο στομαχι οποτε ΕΛΠΙΖΩ σε κατι παραπανω...  Εκανα καλα που μετα απο 2 βδομαδες εκανα ενα giga cheat meal που το λυσμονουσα εδω και πολυ καιρο- το θεωρησα ομως σαν recarb στη διατροφη μου αφου οι υδατ/κες ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοι μεσα στη διατροφη.   

Δηλαδη σε μια διατροφη γραμμωσης πρεπει να κανουμε recarb οταν εχουμε χαμηλους υδατ/κες η απλα συνεχιζουμε ετσι για οσο κραταει αυτη η περιοδος και απλα κανουμε καποια μικρα cheat για να μην ξενερωνουμε... 

Οπως και να εχει εγω το recarb-cheat οτι και να ειναι τελοςπαντων το εκανα και τωρα ποναει η κοιλια μου :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: .    Συγκεκριμενα ηταν ενα γευμα τουμπανο....για να σας δωσω να καταλαβετε εννοω (γιαουρτι με κακαο μαζι με ψιλοκομενο μηλο και τυρι Arla delite 5% ανακατεμενα μαζι με ομελετα και μετα  εβαλα κοπανησα και κριτσινια-ντακος οπως τα λενε τελοςπαντων με μελι...εεμμμμ αρκετα μπορω να πω.  Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να κανω μεσα στη μερα αυτη(που ειχα 45λεπτα ποδηλατο εξω στην πολη)  ενα γευμα με πολλους υδατανθρακες που ενω αν θα επρεπε να κανω recarb θα επρεπε γενικα να τρωω υδατ./κες σε ολη τη διαρκεια της μερα αλλα μπορω να πω οτι και στα αλλα γευματα εφαγα αρκετους υδατ/κες.      Αυτο ειναι Σωστο ή Λαθος ? Σορρυ αν σας μπερδεψα λιγο  :01. Confused:

----------


## tolis93

> 2η βδομαδα που ακολουθω σε προγραμμα γραμμωσης στη διατροφη μου με αρκετα χαμηλους υδατανθρακες και το προγραμμα πηγαινει κανονικα οπως το περιμενα.Εχασα 2-3 κιλα μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες και οταν ζυγιστηκα δεν ημουν και με αδειο στομαχι οποτε ΕΛΠΙΖΩ σε κατι παραπανω...  Εκανα καλα που μετα απο 2 βδομαδες εκανα ενα giga cheat meal που το λυσμονουσα εδω και πολυ καιρο- το θεωρησα ομως σαν recarb στη διατροφη μου αφου οι υδατ/κες ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοι μεσα στη διατροφη.   
> 
> Δηλαδη σε μια διατροφη γραμμωσης πρεπει να κανουμε recarb οταν εχουμε χαμηλους υδατ/κες η απλα συνεχιζουμε ετσι για οσο κραταει αυτη η περιοδος και απλα κανουμε καποια μικρα cheat για να μην ξενερωνουμε... 
> 
> Οπως και να εχει εγω το recarb-cheat οτι και να ειναι τελοςπαντων το εκανα και τωρα ποναει η κοιλια μου.    Συγκεκριμενα ηταν ενα γευμα τουμπανο....για να σας δωσω να καταλαβετε εννοω (γιαουρτι με κακαο μαζι με ψιλοκομενο μηλο και τυρι Arla delite 5% ανακατεμενα μαζι με ομελετα και μετα  εβαλα κοπανησα και κριτσινια-ντακος οπως τα λενε τελοςπαντων με μελι...εεμμμμ αρκετα μπορω να πω.  Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να κανω μεσα στη μερα αυτη(που ειχα 45λεπτα ποδηλατο εξω στην πολη)  ενα γευμα με πολλους υδατανθρακες που ενω αν θα επρεπε να κανω recarb θα επρεπε γενικα να τρωω υδατ./κες σε ολη τη διαρκεια της μερα αλλα μπορω να πω οτι και στα αλλα γευματα εφαγα αρκετους υδατ/κες.      Αυτο ειναι Σωστο ή Λαθος ? Σορρυ αν σας μπερδεψα λιγο


 σωστο η λαθος εσυ θα το κρινεις αναλογα με το τι θα δεις στο σωμα σου.παντως ρε αδερφακι μ τι σιχαμα ηταν αυτο?γιαουρτι κακαο με μηλο οκ αλλα με τυρι? και ομελετα μετα?μονο εγω σε κρεπα νομιζα οτι τα κανα αυτα.κ μια φορα π το κανα μεθυσμενος ημουν(δε θελω να το επεκτεινω περεταιρω :01. Mr. Green: ) οτι εκανες εκανες εξαλου.δλδ αν σ πουμε ειναι οκ η οχι θα εχει σημασια?απλα λιγοτερες περισσοτερες τυψεις θα χεις....το κανες τωρα το χαρικες παει.εισαι αρχοντας

----------


## CapoFighter

> σωστο η λαθος εσυ θα το κρινεις αναλογα με το τι θα δεις στο σωμα σου.παντως ρε αδερφακι μ τι σιχαμα ηταν αυτο?γιαουρτι κακαο με μηλο οκ αλλα με τυρι? και ομελετα μετα?μονο εγω σε κρεπα νομιζα οτι τα κανα αυτα.κ μια φορα π το κανα μεθυσμενος ημουν(δε θελω να το επεκτεινω περεταιρω) οτι εκανες εκανες εξαλου.δλδ αν σ πουμε ειναι οκ η οχι θα εχει σημασια?απλα λιγοτερες περισσοτερες τυψεις θα χεις....το κανες τωρα το χαρικες παει.εισαι αρχοντας


Ναι ρε φιλε δεν λεω για τις τυψεις...αυτες παει περασαν τωρα αν και ο πονος στο στομαχι εχει μεινει  :01. Mr. Green:  απλα θελω να πω οτι *πρεπει να κανουμε recarb σε καποιες φασεις στην περιοδο γραμμωσης  ?* Για αυτο ρωταω για να δω αν τελικα θα το ξανακανω ....εεε γκουχ γκουχ  :01. Unsure:   εννοω οτι αν θα κανω recarb καποια αλλη φορα μεσα σε 1,5-2 βδομαδες απο τωρα... ?  Για το αν οντως ειμαι σηχαμα αστο καλυτερα ασχολειαστω γιατι ξεχασα να πω οτι εβαλα μεσα και κινοα και ιπποφαες για να ειναι πιο υγειηνο  :01. Razz:  ....

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι ρε φιλε δεν λεω για τις τυψεις...αυτες παει περασαν τωρα αν και ο πονος στο στομαχι εχει μεινει  απλα θελω να πω οτι *πρεπει να κανουμε recarb σε καποιες φασεις στην περιοδο γραμμωσης  ?* Για αυτο ρωταω για να δω αν τελικα θα το ξανακανω ....εεε γκουχ γκουχ   εννοω οτι αν θα κανω recarb καποια αλλη φορα μεσα σε 1,5-2 βδομαδες απο τωρα... ?  Για το αν οντως ειμαι σηχαμα αστο καλυτερα ασχολειαστω γιατι ξεχασα να πω οτι εβαλα μεσα και κινοα και ιπποφαες για να ειναι πιο υγειηνο  ....


το ρικαρμπαρισμα ειναι καθαρα θεμα δικο σ.αν βλεπεις φλαταρισμα μυων επιδοσεις να πεφτουν και να μη τη παλευεις.ναι ξανακανε τσιτ....εε....ρικαρμπαρισμα τελος παντων...αν δεν εχεις θεμα δε χρειαζεσαι.αλλοι κανουν ρικαρμπαρισμα ανα 4 μερες και αλλοι κανουν κετο και δε νιωθουν χρηστο επι 1 μηνα....

----------


## tolis93

φιλε μου ανοιξε ενα θεμα και βαλε εκει τη διατροφη σου.υπολογισε τα μακρος σου και πες μας τους στοχους σου.εδω θα χαθει σιγουρα.αν θες αποψη καλης η οχι διατροφης.μπορω να πω οτι εισαι σε θεση να το κρινεις μονος σου καθως γνωριζεις τις υγιεινες τροφες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Jimas μετέφερα τη διατροφή σου σε ξεχωριστό τόπικ για να μη χαθεί μέσα στις Γενικές ερωτήσεις.  :03. Thumb up: 

Διατροφή όγκου jimas

----------


## jimas

> Jimas μετέφερα τη διατροφή σου σε ξεχωριστό τόπικ για να μη χαθεί μέσα στις Γενικές ερωτήσεις. 
> 
> Διατροφή όγκου jimas


Οκ. Απλά την πόσταρα εδώ γιατί και την προηγούμενη φορά εδώ με βοηθήσατε με τα σχόλια σας και την διόρθωσα.

----------


## beatshooter

Καλησπερα,μετα απο καιρο απραξιας και ++κιλων :01. Sad: 

Εχω αρχισει ξανα προπονησεις απο χτες(κυριως αεροβιο αλλα θελω να κανω και βαρη) στοχο εχω απωλεια κιλων.Απλα δεν ξερω τι διατροφη να κανω:"απλη" υποθερμιδικη ή να δοκιμασω κετο?Δεν εχω ξανακανει κετο και εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου.

----------


## CapoFighter

> Καλησπερα,μετα απο καιρο απραξιας και ++κιλων
> 
> Εχω αρχισει ξανα προπονησεις απο χτες(κυριως αεροβιο αλλα θελω να κανω και βαρη) στοχο εχω απωλεια κιλων.Απλα δεν ξερω τι διατροφη να κανω:"απλη" υποθερμιδικη ή να δοκιμασω κετο?Δεν εχω ξανακανει κετο και εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου.


Καλυτερα οχι κετο απο τωρα γιατι αν δεν εισαι αρκετα πειθαρχημενος τοτε θα ειναι δυσκολο απο κει που μπορει να επερνες καποια ποσοτητα υδατ/κων ..?..  ξαφνικα να πεσεις στα ελαχιστα γραμμαρια. Με καλη διατροφη και γυμναστικη ισως το σωμα σου να ανακαμψει και να δεις διαφορα ...Κανε μια προσπαθεια και δεν θα χασεις!!!

----------


## giorgosss

Η δεξτροζη σε σκονη απο φαραμακειο , σε τι δοσολογια πρεπει να λαμβανεται μετα την προπονηση , δλδ υπαρχη καποια αναλογια με την whey που περνεις επιτοπου η κατι αλλο ...???

----------


## giorgosss

βασικα απ οτι καταλαβα το σωστο ειναι για τα 30 γρ καθαρης (45gr whey) αντιστοιχουν γυρω στα διπλασια γραμμαρια δεξτροζης , δλδ καπου 60 γρ σκονης... αν κανω λαθος παρακαλω διορθωστε με...  :08. Toast:

----------


## billys15

Η δοση ειναι αναλογως τα κιλα σου,την προπονηση,το τι θελεις κλπ.Μπορεις να φτασεις π.χ. απο 20γρ μεχρι και 60-70 ή και 80γρ.

----------


## eli_din3

υπαρχει  χυμα κοτατζ?? και αν ναι που? και μπορουμε να το εμπιστευτουμε??

----------


## tolis93

> υπαρχει  χυμα κοτατζ?? και αν ναι που? και μπορουμε να το εμπιστευτουμε??


σε καθε σουπερμαρκετ σε παγκο τυριων. αλλα εχει το 4αρι η το 5μισαρι 2,2 δε βρισκεις.αν θες 2,2 κ φθηνο πας λιντλ
και ειναι της φαγε.οτι παιρνεις σε πακετο παιρνεις κ απο παγκο απλα δε πληρωνεις τη συσκευασια κτλπ κτλπ ξερεις

----------


## Saldi

να ρωτήσω λίγο...
Τι κακάο χρησιμοποιήτε στην διατροφή σας?Τι μάρκα?
Γιατι κάτι που είχε πάρει το μάτι μου έλεγε οτι τα κακάο απο τις ελληνικές εταιρίες δεν είναι 100%φυσικά και πολλοι καταφευγουν σε αγορά κακάο απο το εξωτερικό

----------


## tolis93

> να ρωτήσω λίγο...
> Τι κακάο χρησιμοποιήτε στην διατροφή σας?Τι μάρκα?
> Γιατι κάτι που είχε πάρει το μάτι μου έλεγε οτι τα κακάο απο τις ελληνικές εταιρίες δεν είναι 100%φυσικά και πολλοι καταφευγουν σε αγορά κακάο απο το εξωτερικό


van houten kαι παυλιδης.τα μονα κατα τη γνωμη μ π λες κακαο

----------


## Saldi

> van houten kαι παυλιδης.τα μονα κατα τη γνωμη μ π λες κακαο


Να προτιμήσω ενα απο τα 2ο?
Το παυλίδης οκ υπάρχει σε super market το van houten?Μπορώ να το προμηθευτώ απο κάπου?

----------


## giorgosss

> Η δεξτροζη σε σκονη απο φαραμακειο , σε τι δοσολογια πρεπει να λαμβανεται μετα την προπονηση , δλδ υπαρχη καποια αναλογια με την whey που περνεις επιτοπου η κατι αλλο ...???


πηρα τη δεξτροζη απο το φαρμακειο , ειναι σαν ζαχαρη αχνη . πολυ γλυκια... το σωστο πηρα ετσι ? η μου εδωσαν λαθος ??? μηπως 8α βαλω λιπος αρκετο με αυτο ???  :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

σωστα πηρες :01. Wink: ..ετσι ειναι

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Παιδια,οι τηγανιτες πατατες γιατι ειναι "απαγορευμενες" σε μια διατροφη bb??εννοω τις σπιτικες τηγανιτες,τοσο χαλια θρεπτικη αξια εχουν??

----------


## gym

τηγανιζεται το λαδι?=αχρηστο λαδι....


καλυτερα να τις κανεις στο φουρνο με κατι κολπα που εχουμε πει κ θα ειναι κ υγειινες κ νοστιμες σαν τηγανητες

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Λινκ για τα "κόλπα";  :01. Razz:

----------


## marpi

> Παιδια,οι τηγανιτες πατατες γιατι ειναι "απαγορευμενες" σε μια διατροφη bb??εννοω τις σπιτικες τηγανιτες,τοσο χαλια θρεπτικη αξια εχουν??


τισ εκανα χθες πρωτη φορα με το κολπο στον φουρνο κ γιναν φοβερεσ παντως!

----------


## gym

> Λινκ για τα "κόλπα";


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%B5%CF%82

κ αμα δεν καταλαβες κατι ρωτα να εξηγησω

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ευχαριστώ ΠΟΛΥ!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## worfel

λεω να ξεκινησω κετο. πως ξεκιναω ομως? θελω να πω εχω κανει ενα πλανο, κατευθειαν πχ αυριο το ξεκιναω ή μειωνω πρωτα σταδιακα τα carbs ωστε να μην ειναι τοσο αποτομο?

----------


## exkaliber

τα κεφτεδακια τι μακρος εχουν??

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Δεν εξαρτάται από το τι θα βάλεις μέσα;Με βρωμη που τα κανω εγω βγαίνουν πολύ ώραία με λίγα λίπη,καλό σύνθετο υδατ με φυτικες ίνες και μπολικη πρωτεϊνη!!Μιαμ!

----------


## Giannistzn

> τα κεφτεδακια τι μακρος εχουν??


Τα "παραδοσιακα" αρκετα λιπαρα, καποια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα και λιγη πρωτεΐνη.

Αν σκευτεις οτι τα αλευρωνουν, τα τηγανιζουν και ο κιμας που βαζουν δεν ειναι και αριστης ποιοτητας (εννοω εχει αρκετο λιπος και λιγο ψαχνο)

----------


## exkaliber

αυτα απο το lidl παιρνω και δεν γραφουν πανω
ειναι και φτηνα
τα χεις δοκιμασει μηπως?

----------


## Giannistzn

Oχι τα ειχε παρει ενα φιλαρακι που ειχαμε παει μια φορα μαζι. Θα τον ρωτησω να μου πει εντυπωσεις (απο αποψη λιπαροτητας κλπ)

Αν και το lidl φημιζεται για το οτι 1/2 προΐοντα του δεν εχουν μακρος, σε αυτα σιγουρα δεν εχει? Στα περισσοτερα αλαντικα του και κρεατικα του εχω δει. Θα το τσεκαρω και εγω αυριο - μεθαυριο που θα ξαναπαω. Παντως, γενικα συσκευασμενα, ψημενα και στη συντηρηση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο..

----------


## exkaliber

δεν ειχε απ οσο θυμαμαι

----------


## exkaliber

μια γεματη κουταλια της σουπας λαδι,ποσα ml ειναι?

----------


## Giannistzn

Kυμαινεται απο 7-12 αναλογα το κουταλι.. Υπολογισε γυρω στα 8-10γρ πανω κατω και εισαι μεσα

----------


## exkaliber

δλδ 100 θερμιδες περιπου
καλα ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...84%CE%B5%CF%82
> 
> κ αμα δεν καταλαβες κατι ρωτα να εξηγησω


Πολυ καλη συνταγη,θα την δοκιμασω.Τωρα,η θρεπτικη και θερμιδικη αξια μιας πατατας ποσο ειναι στα 100γρ??επηρεαζεται καθολου οταν τις κανουμε "τηγανιτες"(συνταγη του φορουμ)??για την ακριβεια,αμα σας ειναι ευκολο,μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποσα γρ πατατα ισοδυναμουν με 100γρ ρυζι σε θεμα θρεπτικων και θερμιδικων αξιων?

----------


## tolis93

> δλδ 100 θερμιδες περιπου
> καλα ειναι


δωσε τη μαρκα απο τα κεφτεδακια...γιατι ειμαστε εδω?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> δωσε τη μαρκα απο τα κεφτεδακια...γιατι ειμαστε εδω??


αγορι μου γλυκο και ομορφο  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :01. Mr. Green: 

εσενα ειχα στο μυαλο μου οταν σκεφτηκα να το ρωτησω


αυτα εδω ειναι


http://www.killdeal.gr/prosfores-fyl...offer_id=12918

----------


## tolis93

> αγορι μου γλυκο και ομορφο 
> 
> εσενα ειχα στο μυαλο μου οταν σκεφτηκα να το ρωτησω
> 
> 
> αυτα εδω ειναι
> 
> 
> http://www.killdeal.gr/prosfores-fyl...offer_id=12918


στα 100 γρ 171 θερμιδες 19 γρ πρωτεινη 10 γρ λιπαρα 2 γρ υδατανθρακα. μου βγαλε το λαδι να τα βρω τα μ@μ@μ@ν@

----------


## exkaliber

μια χαρα δλδ
ειναι και φθηνα

----------


## magavaTOUT

για γραμμωση, ποιοι υ/α ειναι οι προτιμοτεροι ?

----------


## eli_din3

αν φτιαξουμε κρεπες με αλυρι ολικης κτλ.. θεωρειται τσιτ?? πειτε οχι  :01. Razz:  για μεταπροπονητικο ή πρωινο

----------


## Galthazar

> αν φτιαξουμε κρεπες με αλυρι ολικης κτλ.. θεωρειται τσιτ?? πειτε οχι  για μεταπροπονητικο ή πρωινο


οχι αλλα αναλογα τι θα βαλεις μεσα...για πρωινο πιστευω ειναι ο,τι πρεπει

μπορεις να κανεις και κρεπα aka πιτακι βρωμης

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Παιδιά είδα σήμερα τα μακροσυστατικά του αλευριού ολικής αλέσεως και ήταν πολύ καλά!!!.Δεν είχα σάκχαρα,ελάχιστ αλίπη και καλές φυτικές ίνες!...Θα παίρνω να φτιάχνω διάφορα!

----------


## eli_din3

> Παιδιά είδα σήμερα τα μακροσυστατικά του αλευριού ολικής αλέσεως και ήταν πολύ καλά!!!.Δεν είχα σάκχαρα,ελάχιστ αλίπη και καλές φυτικές ίνες!...Θα παίρνω να φτιάχνω διάφορα!


ελα αυριο πρωι πρωι το καλο πρωινοοοοοοοοοο...θα επιχειρησω κρεπουλες... τωρα αν τρωγονται θα δειξει..γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι θα κολλησουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> για γραμμωση, ποιοι υ/α ειναι οι προτιμοτεροι ?


γλυκοπατατα the best :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> ελα αυριο πρωι πρωι το καλο πρωινοοοοοοοοοο...θα επιχειρησω κρεπουλες... τωρα αν τρωγονται θα δειξει..γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι θα κολλησουν


Ποποοο...μου δωσες ιδέα!Γαλοπούλα στο τηγάνι να αρπάξει λίγο μαζί με ντοματούλα να βγάλει τα υγρά της και τυρί με χαμηλά λιπαρά λιωμένο ή κότατζ με μουσταρδίτσα και λαϊτ μαγιονέζα και καμιά πιπεριά......και πατατούλα στον φούρνο να είναι σαν τηγανιτή..................και δεν παλεύεται!!!

----------


## tolis93

Ηλια μη γραφεις παντου για φαγητα πειναμε.δεν εχω φαει και πρωινο ακομα :01. Mr. Green:  
ειχα ανεβασει συνταγη για κρεπες για τη ζυμη.ουτε κολλανε ουτε τπτ :01. Wink:  απλα αν τρωτε συχνα καλο ειναι να φτιαξετε μειγμα για 3-4 μερες και μετα ψυγειο.τπτ δε παθαινει

----------


## eli_din3

> Ηλια μη γραφεις παντου για φαγητα πειναμε.δεν εχω φαει και πρωινο ακομα 
> ειχα ανεβασει συνταγη για κρεπες για τη ζυμη.ουτε κολλανε ουτε τπτ απλα αν τρωτε συχνα καλο ειναι να φτιαξετε μειγμα για 3-4 μερες και μετα ψυγειο.τπτ δε παθαινει


μπορεις να δωσεις λιγο λινκ γιατι δεν το βρισκω??

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Το βράδυ θα δημιουργήσω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

> Το βράδυ θα δημιουργήσω.


εγω αυτην την στιγμη ειμαι πανω απο το αντικολλητικο xD

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Xαχαχαχα...Τελικά εγώ δεν έχω αλέυρι  :01. Sad:  Σκέφτομαι να πάρω τη βρώμη και να την αλέσω στο μπλέντερ.......κάνει η μάπα θα βγεί; :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω αυτην την στιγμη ειμαι πανω απο το αντικολλητικο xD


παρε μια ωραιοτατη λαιτ εκδοχη....
μιση κουπα αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως.
2 ασπραδια 1 κροκο αυγου
4-6 ζαχαρινες η 2 κ γλυκου μαυρη ζαχαρη
λιγο νερο.
50 μλ γαλα απαχο
τοποθετεις το γαλα και το αλευρι μαζι και τα χτυπας.αν γινεται πιχτο προσθετεις νερο οσπου να γινει περιπου κρεμωδες.δλδ να εχει μια ρευστοτητα μεν αλλα να μην ειναι κατουρο δε.προσθετεις τις ζαχαρινες η τη ζαχαρη και τα αυγα.συνεχιζεις να χτυπας μεχρι να γινουν ενα ομογενοποιημενο μειγμα.
εχεις προθερμανει το αντικολλητικο σου.το κατεβασεις σε μετρια φωτια και περνας το μειγμα μεχρι να σκεπασει το τηγανι.με 1 πλαστικη σπατουλα σιγα σιγα ξεκολας(οπως κανουμε πιτακι βρωμης) το γυρνας απο την αλλη για κανα 2 λεπτα ακομα κ εισαι ετοιμος.
θερμιδες 220. πρωτεινη 11γρ λιπαρα 5 γρ υδατανθρακας 32 γρ
καλη σου ορεξη 

ηλια μια χαρα θα βγει κ με βρωμη

----------


## eli_din3

> παρε μια ωραιοτατη λαιτ εκδοχη....
> μιση κουπα αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως.
> 2 ασπραδια 1 κροκο αυγου
> 4-6 ζαχαρινες η 2 κ γλυκου μαυρη ζαχαρη
> λιγο νερο.
> 50 μλ γαλα απαχο
> τοποθετεις το γαλα και το αλευρι μαζι και τα χτυπας.αν γινεται πιχτο προσθετεις νερο οσπου να γινει περιπου κρεμωδες.δλδ να εχει μια ρευστοτητα μεν αλλα να μην ειναι κατουρο δε.προσθετεις τις ζαχαρινες η τη ζαχαρη και τα αυγα.συνεχιζεις να χτυπας μεχρι να γινουν ενα ομογενοποιημενο μειγμα.
> εχεις προθερμανει το αντικολλητικο σου.το κατεβασεις σε μετρια φωτια και περνας το μειγμα μεχρι να σκεπασει το τηγανι.με 1 πλαστικη σπατουλα σιγα σιγα ξεκολας(οπως κανουμε πιτακι βρωμης) το γυρνας απο την αλλη για κανα 2 λεπτα ακομα κ εισαι ετοιμος.
> θερμιδες 220. πρωτεινη 11γρ λιπαρα 5 γρ υδατανθρακας 32 γρ
> ...


καπως ετσι το κανα αλλα με ενα ολοκληρο αυγο και τιποτα αλλο απο αυγα..τελειες βγηκαν! ευχαριστω για την συνατη..θα το δοκιμασω και ετσι (τωρα που το βρηκαμεεε..ουυ  :01. Razz: )

----------


## tolis93

> καπως ετσι το κανα αλλα με ενα ολοκληρο αυγο και τιποτα αλλο απο αυγα..τελειες βγηκαν! ευχαριστω για την συνατη..θα το δοκιμασω και ετσι (τωρα που το βρηκαμεεε..ουυ )


κομπλε εισαι.copy paiste το εκανα απο το θρεντακι π εχω τις συνταγες.και κανα κεικ να φτιαξεις καμια μερα ετσι για να σπασει η κρεπα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Irriversible

Για να φτιαχνω ροφημα βρωμης μαζι με γαλα κ.λ.π ειναι καλυτερο το blender ή το μιξερ ??? επισης αν θελετε πειτε και καμια συνταγη, ψαχνω τροπο για να μπορω να φαω βρωμη...

----------


## nikos1233

Παιδιά από πού αγοράζεται κιμά γαλοπούλας?? Έχω τρελαθεί! Έχω πάει σε 5 κρεοπωλεία και δεν είχε κανένας!!!

----------


## eli_din3

> Παιδιά από πού αγοράζεται κιμά γαλοπούλας?? Έχω τρελαθεί! Έχω πάει σε 5 κρεοπωλεία και δεν είχε κανένας!!!


ε μπορεις να παρεις εσυ το στηθος και να το χτυπησεις λιγο στο μουλτι αποτι ξερω

----------


## TheWorst

Μπορω να βαζω στις σαλατες αλατι (καλιουχο παντα) και ξυδι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?

----------


## Giannistzn

Αλατι ναι (με μετρο φυσικα) δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κοψεις. Ειχε γινει και συζητηση σε καποιο θεμα πιο παλια.

Για το ξυδι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, εχω διαβασει απο 2-3 ατομα οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο. Καποιος που γνωριζει παραπανω ας μας πει.

----------


## tolis93

> Αλατι ναι (με μετρο φυσικα) δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κοψεις. Ειχε γινει και συζητηση σε καποιο θεμα πιο παλια.
> 
> Για το ξυδι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος, εχω διαβασει απο 2-3 ατομα οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο. Καποιος που γνωριζει παραπανω ας μας πει.


για μπαλσαμικο αναφερεται το μετρο.το κανονικο βαζεις αβερτεν κουβερτεν(καλα εδω εγω τρωω κετσαπ μουσταρδα και ΗΡ αλλα τελος παντων :01. Mr. Green: ) δε νομιζω να σε επιρεασουν τοοοοσο. εγω οποτε βαζω αλλατι με βλεπω πιο στεγνο κιολας....τι να πω...
κιμα γαλοπουλας ανετα βρισκεις σε σουπερμαρκετ. πηγαινε παρε στηθος και ζητα να στο κανουν κιμα.απο εκει εννοω.
τη βρωμη να τη κανεις σε αντικολλητικο με κανα ασπραδακι και κανενα κροκο(πιτακι εν ολοιγις) να νιωσεις τι εστι γευσηγνωσιαν....
κανεις αλλος?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

tolis,εισαι κακη επιρροη στο φαγητο... :01. Razz: 
εφτιαξα και εγω την κρεπουλα,αλλα την εκανα γλυκια,5 κουταλιεσ μερεντα,2 μπανανεσ :banana:  ,και 8 μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου..

----------


## Gianna

> tolis,εισαι κακη επιρροη στο φαγητο...
> εφτιαξα και εγω την κρεπουλα,αλλα την εκανα γλυκια,5 κουταλιεσ μερεντα,2 μπανανεσ ,και 8 μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου..


Εμ. δεν σου φταίει ο Τόλης για την μερέντα και τα παπαδοπούλου :01. Mr. Green: Τουλάχιστον μέτρησε, εεεε;;;

----------


## eli_din3

> tolis,εισαι κακη επιρροη στο φαγητο...
> εφτιαξα και εγω την κρεπουλα,αλλα την εκανα γλυκια,5 κουταλιεσ μερεντα,2 μπανανεσ ,και 8 μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου..


τι κρεμουλα τι κρεμουλα? κ γω θελω (οχι π δν θα θελα..ας με συμμαζεψει καποιος)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε Ελλινα ο,τι να'ναι διαβαζεις...κρεπουλα ειπε το παιδι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

Σ'εχει τρελανει το φαι.

----------


## eli_din3

> ρε Ελλινα ο,τι να'ναι διαβαζεις...κρεπουλα ειπε το παιδι
> 
> Σ'εχει τρελανει το φαι.


ααα...ναι μαλλον......
παρεπιπτοντως πλεον φοβαμαι να γραφω τους υδατανθρακες που τρωω... σε εχει φοβηθει το ματι μου  :01. Razz: 

το Ελλινα btw ειναι διασταυρωση του Ελλη και του Ελινα??  :01. Razz:

----------


## procop

> τι κρεμουλα τι κρεμουλα? κ γω θελω (οχι π δν θα θελα..ας με συμμαζεψει καποιος)


τα εσπασε η κρεπουλα...ακομη να την χωνεψω βεβαια!!! :01. Razz: 
τωρα για υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινες και κτλ μην με ρωτησετε,απλα την εφαγα να την ευχαριστηθω

----------


## magavaTOUT

ξερει κανεις τα macros απο φιλετο γαλοπουλα?

----------


## gym

> ξερει κανεις τα macros απο φιλετο γαλοπουλα?





κ γενικα το fitday ειναι ενα καλο προγραμμα με πολλες επιλογες μεσα... :01. Wink:

----------


## eli_din3

> κ γενικα το fitday ειναι ενα καλο προγραμμα με πολλες επιλογες μεσα...


εχει ενα φιλετο γαλοπουλας 7 γρ λιπους???? αφου το στηθος κοτοπουλο εχει 3,5 στα 100 :S
γιατι να μην επιλεξουμε white meat without skin π εχει??:S

----------


## gym

> εχει ενα φιλετο γαλοπουλας 7 γρ λιπους???? αφου το στηθος κοτοπουλο εχει 3,5 στα 100 :S
> γιατι να μην επιλεξουμε white meat without skin π εχει??:S


εγω αυτο εβαλα βρε ελινα .,..αυτο εβγαλε...εβαλα απλα turkey...εχει χιλιες επιλογες εκει μεσα...

πας γραφεις τι θες κ το βγαζει...πιο πολυ το εβαλα για να το δειξω στο μελος απο πανω που ρωτησε για να ξερει να ψαχνει.... :01. Wink:

----------


## magavaTOUT

danke schon!

----------


## morgoth

μια ερωτησουλα.

αν απο το τελευταιο γευμα μεχρι την ωρα της προπονησης μεσολαβουν περιπου 4 ωρες, τι ειναι καλο να τρως προπρονητικά και ποση ωρα πριν την προπονηση?

----------


## beefmeup

μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη καναμισωρο πριν..
η το ιδιο μαζι με βρωμη,καμια ωρα πριν..

----------


## tolis93

> εγω αυτο εβαλα βρε ελινα .,..αυτο εβγαλε...εβαλα απλα turkey...εχει χιλιες επιλογες εκει μεσα...
> 
> πας γραφεις τι θες κ το βγαζει...πιο πολυ το εβαλα για να το δειξω στο μελος απο πανω που ρωτησε για να ξερει να ψαχνει....


turkey γραφει εχει κατα μεσο ορο γενιεκς θερμιδες για γαλοπουλα.με πετσα κ απο ολα και ενα μεσο ορο απο στηθος μπουτι κτλπ.
το στηθος γαλοπουλας εχει απο οσο ξερω ανα 100 γρ 26 γρ πρωτεινη 0 υδατανθρακα και 2 γρ λιπος που και αυτο το αφαιρεις.δυσκολα βεβαια ουτε επεμβαση να κανες.δεν αξιζει.μιλαμε για φιλετακι παντα.το στηθος εχει λιγο παραπανω λιπος γυρω στα 4-5 γρ δλδ

----------


## Giannistzn

> μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη καναμισωρο πριν..
> η το ιδιο μαζι με βρωμη,καμια ωρα πριν..


Beef, αν και ειναι λιγο χαζη η ερωτηση που θα κανω,

Η απαντηση σου αναφερεται σε ατομα που κανουν συχνα-μικρα γευματα ανα 3 ωρες ή γενικα στον καθενα για ενα μικρο "boost" για να εισαι πιο φορτσατος?
Ρωταω γιατι η διαρκεια χονεψης σε καποιον που κανει μεγαλυτερα γευματα σε διαφορετικα διαστηματα δεν θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη ή και παλι εαν δεν εισαι φουσκωμενος ειναι καλο (προαιρετικα) μισο-ενα σκουπ πριν την προπονηση?

----------


## beefmeup

> Beef, αν και ειναι λιγο χαζη η ερωτηση που θα κανω,
> 
> Η απαντηση σου αναφερεται σε ατομα που κανουν συχνα-μικρα γευματα ανα 3 ωρες ή γενικα στον καθενα για ενα μικρο "boost" για να εισαι πιο φορτσατος?
> Ρωταω γιατι η διαρκεια χονεψης σε καποιον που κανει μεγαλυτερα γευματα σε διαφορετικα διαστηματα δεν θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη ή και παλι εαν δεν εισαι φουσκωμενος ειναι καλο (προαιρετικα) μισο-ενα σκουπ πριν την προπονηση?


βασικα αναφερεται σε ολους..
ακομα κ με ενα γευμα 3 ωρες πριν την προπονα,μια δοση μιση ωρα πριν την προπονα κακο δεν θα κανει..
εχουμε κ το αρθρο που δειχνει οτι οι αποτομες αυξομειωσεις στα αμινο του σωματος,εχουν ως αποτελεσμα καλυτερη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση..

κ υπαρχει κ αλλη μια μελετη που λεει οτι ακομα κ φαγωμενος,η χορηγηση αμινο μεσα στην προπονα εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα παλι πανω στην μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση..

γενικοτερα οι ωρες που εχουμε καλυτερη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθσεη ειναι γυρω απο την προπονηση..με μια δοση πρωτεινης μιση ωρα πριν,ερχεσαι πιο κοντα σε αυτον τον στοχο..

----------


## Giannistzn

Ευχαριστω για την αναλυση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Chris92

εντελως ακυρο με τα παραπανω ποστ. Θα μπορουσε να ανοιξει ενα τοπικ μονο για κετο?

----------


## beefmeup

> εντελως ακυρο με τα παραπανω ποστ. Θα μπορουσε να ανοιξει ενα τοπικ μονο για κετο?


υπαρχουν θεματα για αυτο που ρωτας..
πως το εννοεις "να ανοιξει ενα τοπικ μονο για κετο?"

----------


## Chris92

εννοω πως υπαρχει ενα για σχολιασμο του αρθρο του ντεβιλ, και ενα της κετο του ρευ και ολοι σπαμαρουμε εκει πανω, κατι για να γραφουμε πιο γενικα πραγματα

----------


## beefmeup

> εννοω πως υπαρχει ενα για σχολιασμο του αρθρο του ντεβιλ, και ενα της κετο του ρευ και ολοι σπαμαρουμε εκει πανω, κατι για να γραφουμε πιο γενικα πραγματα


βασικα,ολα αυτα μπορειτε να τα λετε κ εδω..
αλλα αν θελετε ενα θεμα του στυλ"τα παντα για την κετο",ας ανοιξει καποιος.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Σε διατροφη γραμμωσης ειμαι και δε ξερω αν να κανω μια carb up μερα μεσα στη εβδομαδα/10 μερες περιπου
Καθε μερα εχω τους εξης υ/ες

100 γρ βρωμη
Γιαουρτι 400 γραμμαρια
1 μηλο
3 φορες τρωω σαλατα(λαχανο καροτο)
80-100 γρ ωμα φυστυκια

Οταν εχω προπονηση προσθετω μπανανα ή δεξτροζη 25 γραμμαρια υ/α μονο μεταπροπροπονητικα.

----------


## tolis93

> Σε διατροφη γραμμωσης ειμαι και δε ξερω αν να κανω μια carb up μερα μεσα στη εβδομαδα/10 μερες περιπου
> Καθε μερα εχω τους εξης υ/ες
> 
> 100 γρ βρωμη
> Γιαουρτι 400 γραμμαρια
> 1 μηλο
> 3 φορες τρωω σαλατα(λαχανο καροτο)
> 80-100 γρ ωμα φυστυκια
> 
> Οταν εχω προπονηση προσθετω μπανανα ή δεξτροζη 25 γραμμαρια υ/α μονο μεταπροπροπονητικα.


50+18+16+30+10=124 gr υδατανθρακα...και ημερες προπονησης 124+23+25=172....σιγουρα....στο 10ημερο στανταρ μη σ πω στη βδομαδα. καλα γιατι τοσο χαμηλα?

----------


## tolis93

παιδες ειδα κατι κουλο.
αρχικα παιρνουμε οτι η γλυκοπατατα ειναι ο καλυτερος υδατανθρακας για γραμμωση συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα
δευτερον σακχαρα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης πρεπει να αποφευγονται
η γλυκοπατατα σε σχεση με ρυζι μακαρονια και πατατες εχει τα περισσοτερα σακχαρα.
πως γινεται να ναι ο καλυτερος υδατανθρακας?
και κατι ακομα
γιατι οχι μακαρονια σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?

----------


## TheWorst

> 50+18+16+30+10=124 gr υδατανθρακα...και ημερες προπονησης 124+23+25=172....σιγουρα....στο 10ημερο στανταρ μη σ πω στη βδομαδα. καλα γιατι τοσο χαμηλα?


Γραμμωση αφου κανω ρε φιλε  :01. Mr. Green:  
Δεν ειναι ολοι οπως εσενα, τρως και δε βαζεις  :08. Turtle:  
Εγω και αυτα που εχω βαλει πολλα μου φαινονται και θελω στη συνεχεια να περιορισω βρωμη,γιαουρτια..Να φτασω σε 60-70 υ/ες την μερα 

Πως να κανω το καρμπ απ , τι να φαω ?

----------


## tolis93

> Γραμμωση αφου κανω ρε φιλε  
> Δεν ειναι ολοι οπως εσενα, τρως και δε βαζεις  
> Εγω και αυτα που εχω βαλει πολλα μου φαινονται και θελω στη συνεχεια να περιορισω βρωμη,γιαουρτια..Να φτασω σε 60-70 υ/ες την μερα 
> 
> Πως να κανω το καρμπ απ , τι να φαω ?


εσυ δεν ησουν που χτυπαγες 400 γρ υδατανθρακες τη μερα? σιγα ρε εγω δεν παιζω με λιπαρα ομως.200-220 γρ υδατανθρακακο τη μερα εχω ο αμοιρος :01. Mr. Green: 
για μενα σε καρμπ απ τρωγε οτι σε γεμιζει καλυτερα.ρυζι μακαρονια πατατες κ ετσι.θα σου προτεινα μακαρονια καθως χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη δε χονευονται τοσο ευκολα και τουλαχιστον εμενα προσωπικα με κρατανε δηλαδη σε φαση κετο σε γεμισμα μακαρονακι χτυπουσα και ισιωνα ολα τα αλλα ηταν για ντεκορ....
απλα εκεινη τη μερα παιζε δυνατα με υδατανθρακα χτυπα 250 γρ πχ....

----------


## TheWorst

Βασικα εχω γουστο για βρωμικα πραγματα  :01. Shifty:  Καμια 2 σοκολατες με μπισκοτα καμια σοκοφρετα και τετοια  :08. Turtle:

----------


## JOHN65

ρε παιδια,επειδη τα εχω κανει λιγο χαλια μου φαινεται μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος στις αναλογιες υδατανθρακων και λιπους που χρειαζομαι?ειμαι 1.77 77 κιλα και ειμαι στον ογκο.χρειαζομαι ημερησια 3100 θερμιδες και τις μοιραζω σε 30/50/20.ευχαριστω. :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

Ρε φιλε  , δε σου πεφτει πολυ η πρωτεινη με σχεδον 250 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης (δλδ 3χ ΣΣ) σε περιοδο ογκου κιωλας..?

----------


## JOHN65

με συγχωρεις φιλε μου αλλα δεν σε καταλαβα.. :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

Λες οτι μοιραζεις τις θερμιδες σου και εχεις 30% πρωτεινης που σημαινει λιγο πανω απο 900 κκαλ , που σημαινει (900/4) οτι θα εχεις σχεδον 250 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη

----------


## JOHN65

ααα ναι καταλαβα.ειναι οντως πολλα?σε περιοδο ογκου εως 30% πρωτεινη θεωρειται νορμαλ.

----------


## TheWorst

Σε περιοδο ογκου 1,5-2 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη.Αν θεωρησουμε οτι ειναι 2 γραμμαρια αυτο σημαινει πες γυρω στο 20% νομιζω

----------


## JOHN65

οκ καλως.με τους υδατανθρακες και τα λιπαρα μπορεις να με βοηθησεις?

----------


## TheWorst

Οι υ/ες ειναι 400+ και ειναι καλα,αρα αυξησε τα λιπαρα κατα 10% και γινεται 20/50/30

----------


## JOHN65

οποτε ημερησια ποσαγραμμαρια ειναι το καθενα?η πρωτεινη 154 οι υδατανθρακες 200 και τα λιπαρα?

----------


## JOHN65

> οποτε ημερησια ποσαγραμμαρια ειναι το καθενα?η πρωτεινη 154 οι υδατανθρακες 200 και τα λιπαρα?


400 εννουσα..

----------


## tolis93

πριν πειτε το οτιδειποτε διαβαστε και καμια μελετη....
σε ογκο φιλε?πρωτεινη φουλ....μετα βαζε υδατανθρακα και μετα λιπαρα για μενα. τωρα αναλογιες τι να σ πω εγω θα παιζα 3 επι το βαρος μ σε πρωτεινη 2 επι το βαρος μ η 2μισι σε υδατανθρακα και οτι μενει απο λιπαρα.
και το λεω αυτο για αυτο εδω
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BD%CE%B7%CF%82.

----------


## Jart

Παιδες τι διαφορα εχει το total 2% και το 0% για πριν τον υπνο.?
Εχω δει οτι το 2% εχει πιο πολυ πρωτεινη. πιο προτιματε?

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδες τι διαφορα εχει το total 2% και το 0% για πριν τον υπνο.?
> Εχω δει οτι το 2% εχει πιο πολυ πρωτεινη. πιο προτιματε?


εχμ...το 0% δεν εχει λιπαρα? εχει απλα αυξημενο υδατανθρακα(0,3%) οπως και πρωτεινη(10.3 εναντι 9.9) μιλαμε για υπερλεπτομεριες οπως καταλαβες.καλυτερα τα 2%.λιποδυαλητες βιταμινες.και λιπαρα για να σε κρατησουν περισσοτερο

----------


## TheWorst

> πριν πειτε το οτιδειποτε διαβαστε και καμια μελετη....
> σε ογκο φιλε?πρωτεινη φουλ....μετα βαζε υδατανθρακα και μετα λιπαρα για μενα. τωρα αναλογιες τι να σ πω εγω θα παιζα 3 επι το βαρος μ σε πρωτεινη 2 επι το βαρος μ η 2μισι σε υδατανθρακα και οτι μενει απο λιπαρα.
> και το λεω αυτο για αυτο εδω
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BD%CE%B7%CF%82.


Ρε φιλε αμα εχει 3χ ΣΒ πρωτεινη σε ογκο , στην γραμμωση ποσα θα βαλει ? 4χ ?

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε φιλε αμα εχει 3χ ΣΒ πρωτεινη σε ογκο , στην γραμμωση ποσα θα βαλει ? 4χ ?


το λινκ απο πανω το δες? επι 3 και μειωνει υδατανθρακες π ειναι το κουλο?κοβει 200-200 απο υδατανθρακες

----------


## TheWorst

Εσυ αυτο το ειδες ??




> οι αλλες δυο ομαδες ειχαν ποσοστα 15 κ 20% αντιστοιχα..


Αλλα ερχονται στα λογια μου..20% πρωτεινη που για αυτον σημαινει λιγο πιο πανω απο 2χ ΣΒ

----------


## tolis93

> Εσυ αυτο το ειδες ??
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλα ερχονται στα λογια μου..20% πρωτεινη που για αυτον σημαινει λιγο πιο πανω απο 2χ ΣΒ


δεν αθλουνταν μαν...ποσταρε το κ αυτο μεσα...π σημαινει οτι οταν αθλεισαι πας παραπανω....

----------


## TheWorst

Δε βλεπω το νοημα στον ογκο για 3χ.Αλλα οποιος γουσταρει , ας κανει οτι γουσταρει.Κανεις δε τον εμποδιζει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

στον ογκο καταναλωνουμε αυξημενη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης (μεγαλητερη αναλογια σε σχεση με ισοθερμικα) και αναλογα με τον οργανισμο αυξανεται η ποσοτητα ειτε λιπαρων ειτε υδατανθρακων

----------


## giannis64

εδω τωρα αυτο ειναι σχετικο.
εγω ας πουμε ητε σε ογκο ητε σε γραμμωση, εχω την πρωτεινη σταθερη σε 25-30 γραμμαρια (120-130 γρ κρεας η ενα εναμιση σκουπ) σε 5-6 γευματα, και παιζω παντα με τον υδατανθρακα και τα λιπη. τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ καλα..

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι συνηθως αυτο κανουν οι πιο πολλοι.Δηλαδη σε ογκο βαζουν 2χ πρωτεινη και μετα στη γραμμωση κραταν 2χ πρωτεινη και χαμηλουν υ/ες και ανεβαζουν λιπαρα.
Εγω βεβαια τωρα αλλο πραγμα κανω που παιζω με σχεδον 3χ πρωτεινη (92 κιλα ειμαι και τρωω 250 γρ πρωτεινης) ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗΣ

----------


## procop

λογω τραυματισμου στην μεση,κανω αποχη απο το gym για μια εβδομαδα..πως να διαμορφωσω την διατροφή?δηλαδη αυξημενη πρωτεινη,μεσσαιες ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα?
με εχει πιασει και η μ@@ με την σαβουρα,και αρχιζω να ξεφευγω :01. Sad:

----------


## GeoDask

> εδω τωρα αυτο ειναι σχετικο.
> εγω ας πουμε ητε σε ογκο ητε σε γραμμωση, εχω την πρωτεινη σταθερη σε 25-30 γραμμαρια (120-130 γρ κρεας η ενα εναμιση σκουπ) σε 5-6 γευματα, και παιζω παντα με τον υδατανθρακα και τα λιπη. τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ καλα..


Και εγώ έτσι παίζω με την διαφορά οτι κρατάω και τα λίπη σταθερά.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> λογω τραυματισμου στην μεση,κανω αποχη απο το gym για μια εβδομαδα..πως να διαμορφωσω την διατροφή?δηλαδη αυξημενη πρωτεινη,μεσσαιες ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα?
> με εχει πιασει και η μ@@ με την σαβουρα,και αρχιζω να ξεφευγω


Καλυτερα παιζε ψηλα πρωτεινη,χαμηλα υ/α,μετρια λιπαρα

----------


## GeoDask

φασόλια παίζει κανεις ; κονσέρβα ; καμια καλή συνταγή εύκολη για εργένηδες παίζει ;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dimitrios

> φασόλια παίζει κανεις ; κονσέρβα ; καμια καλή συνταγή εύκολη για εργένηδες παίζει ;


Συνήθως σε καμιά σαλάτα κολάνε αυτά..Έχω δει και κάτι έτοιμες ρίο μάρε με φασόλια αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> φασόλια παίζει κανεις ; κονσέρβα ; καμια καλή συνταγή εύκολη για εργένηδες παίζει ;


Εχω δοκιμασει μερικες φορες αυτα τα κοκκινα φασολια που ειναι μαζι με τονο και κατι αλλα...μεξικανικη σαλατα.Ριο Μαρε νομιζω.Ωραια ητανε.

Αμα τα δοκιμασεις παντως,εχε και ενα πυροσβεστηρα διπλα σου καλου κακου... βασικα σιγουρα θα τον χρειαστεις

----------


## GeoDask

> Εχω δοκιμασει μερικες φορες αυτα τα κοκκινα φασολια που ειναι μαζι με τονο και κατι αλλα...μεξικανικη σαλατα.Ριο Μαρε νομιζω.Ωραια ητανε.
> 
> Αμα τα δοκιμασεις παντως,εχε και ενα πυροσβεστηρα διπλα σου καλου κακου... βασικα σιγουρα θα τον χρειαστεις


Τα χω δοκιμάσει αυτά αλλα δεν συμφέρουν απο άποψη κόστους + του ότι δεν χορτένεις. Ψάχνω να φτιάξω ένα γεύμα που να έχει και φασόλια μέσα. Το θέμα μου είναι τι φασόλια, κονσέρβα ; 

Είχα δει κάτι κόκκινα αμερικής στον σκλαβενίτη, τα δοκίμασα άλλα οκ...δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο προσφέρουν κατι τα συγκεκριμένα...

----------


## tolis93

ατλαντα red kidney beans και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.τουμπανα ειναι και εχουν πολυ παουερ μακρος για οσπριο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Τα χω δοκιμάσει αυτά αλλα δεν συμφέρουν απο άποψη κόστους + του ότι δεν χορτένεις. Ψάχνω να φτιάξω ένα γεύμα που να έχει και φασόλια μέσα. Το θέμα μου είναι τι φασόλια, κονσέρβα ; 
> 
> Είχα δει κάτι κόκκινα αμερικής στον σκλαβενίτη, τα δοκίμασα άλλα οκ...δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο προσφέρουν κατι τα συγκεκριμένα...


Παρε φασολια μαυροματικα απο τη λαικη...και φατα σα σαλατα....βαλτα σε μια πιατελα και ριξε κρεμμυδι(ψιλοκομμενο),ντοματα κομματακια,φετα,ελαιολαδο,μπαλσαμικο,πετιμεζι και εισαι ετοιμος για απογειωση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## procop

> Καλυτερα παιζε ψηλα πρωτεινη,χαμηλα υ/α,μετρια λιπαρα


θενκσ μαν

----------


## GeoDask

> ατλαντα red kidney beans και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.τουμπανα ειναι και εχουν πολυ παουερ μακρος για οσπριο


που τα βρίσκω μάστορα ; supermarket ;

----------


## Galthazar

βραζετε λιγο τα φασολια ισα ισα να μην ειναι ωμα και τα κανετε εσεις σαλατα οπως θελετε..ουτε συντηρητικα ουτε τιποτα

----------


## tolis93

> που τα βρίσκω μάστορα ; supermarket ;


σκλαβενιτη τα χει πιο φθηνα απο ολα.στα ραφια με τα μπαχαρικα πιο διπλα η στη μαναβικη

----------


## rey1989

σκέφτομαι σήμερα να φαω λιγο καλαμπόκι (carb up day)
ξέρει κανεις τα μάκρο του /100γρ ?
δεν βγάζω άκρη γιατι δεν βρήσκω συγκεκριμένα για *το ξερό καλαμπόκι* (θέλω να το ψήσω χωρίς λάδι να γινει pop corn χωρίς αλάτια/λάδια κλπ) :02. Welcome:

----------


## TheWorst

Το ξερο καλομποκι εχει:

3,27 πρωτεινες
18,7 υ/ες
1,35 λιπαρα

----------


## rey1989

18,7 υ/ες /100γρ? 
σίγουρα τόσο έχει? γιατι βλέπω στα περισσότερα site λέει 74υδ κλπ  :01. Unsure: 
αν το ψήσω και σκάσει και γίνει pop corn τα 100γρ ξερού θα βγάλουν πολύ και μου φαίνεται περίεργο ....
ευχαριστώ  :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

Το καλομποκι που κοιτας εσυ εχει:

Θερμιδες 365
Πρωτεινες 9,42
Υ/ες         74,26
Λιπαρα      4,74

Το ξερο ομως ειναι οπως σε ειπα πανω (18,7 υ/ες)

----------


## rey1989

ωραία , σ'ευχαριστώ μαν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> ωραία , σ'ευχαριστώ μαν


ελπιζω να σε προλαβα.για να κανεις ποπ κορν θελει μια διαφορετικη διαδικασια.δοκιμασα να το κανω μια φορα και απλα καηκε το καλαμποκι.βασικα θελει ξερο ξερεις αυτα σε σακουλακι π ειναι.γνωμη μου παντως βαλε αλατακι κ παπρικα

----------


## rey1989

> ελπιζω να σε προλαβα.για να κανεις ποπ κορν θελει μια διαφορετικη διαδικασια.δοκιμασα να το κανω μια φορα και απλα καηκε το καλαμποκι.βασικα θελει ξερο ξερεις αυτα σε σακουλακι π ειναι.γνωμη μου παντως βαλε αλατακι κ παπρικα


με πρόλαβες , το απόγευμα θα τα φτιάξω  :01. Mr. Green:  (ηρθε η αδερφή μου μετά απο μηνες και ετοιμάζουμε party καλωσορίσματος με movies κλπ  :08. Turtle: )
αυτά τα ξερά θα πάρω για pop corn , τι διαδικασία χρειάζεται ? 
μπορώ να βάλω λιγο αλάτι και ας είμαι σε carb up της κετο ? (ιδέα δεν ειχα οτι μπορώ) γιατι τις μέρες on keto έχω 0 αλάτι (μονο οτι έχουν οι τροφές)
η ιδέα για πάπρικα είναι φοβερή  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> με πρόλαβες , το απόγευμα θα τα φτιάξω  (ηρθε η αδερφή μου μετά απο μηνες και ετοιμάζουμε party καλωσορίσματος με movies κλπ )
> αυτά τα ξερά θα πάρω για pop corn , τι διαδικασία χρειάζεται ? 
> μπορώ να βάλω λιγο αλάτι και ας είμαι σε carb up της κετο ? (ιδέα δεν ειχα οτι μπορώ) γιατι τις μέρες on keto έχω 0 αλάτι (μονο οτι έχουν οι τροφές)
> η ιδέα για πάπρικα είναι φοβερή


γιατι ρε συ τι εχει το αλλατι?υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα? :01. Mr. Green:  καλα γιατι 0 αλατι? δε παιρνεις και ποτασιο και καλιο σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες λογω ελλειψης υδατανθρακων θα τα πεθανεις.
αν εχεις φουρνο μικροκυμματων γινονται καλυτερα εκει.σε κατσαρολιτσα με κλειστο καπακι για να μην εχουμε starwars μεσα στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων και εισαι κυριλε.
δηλαδη που να σου λεγα να τα δοκιμασεις και με μελι ε? :01. Mr. Green: καρμπ απ λεμεεεε

----------


## TheWorst

ποπ κορν με μελι ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## rey1989

> γιατι ρε συ τι εχει το αλλατι?υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα? καλα γιατι 0 αλατι? δε παιρνεις και ποτασιο και καλιο σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες λογω ελλειψης υδατανθρακων θα τα πεθανεις.
> αν εχεις φουρνο μικροκυμματων γινονται καλυτερα εκει.σε κατσαρολιτσα με κλειστο καπακι για να μην εχουμε starwars μεσα στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων και εισαι κυριλε.
> δηλαδη που να σου λεγα να τα δοκιμασεις και με μελι ε?καρμπ απ λεμεεεε


οχι ρε αμα ηταν υδατάνθρακας το αλάτι (όπως είναι το μέλι) θα έτρωγα απλά για να μην κρατήσω πολλά νερά (αν και βλακεία πρέπει να είπα αφου με το carb up θα βάλω κάποια νερά λογικά  :01. ROFL: )
στο επόμενο carb up θα φύγει μεγαθήριο πιτάκι βρόμης με κανέλα/φρούτα/μέλια κλπ , δεν έχω σκοπό να τρώω τα ίδια σε κάθε carb up , δεν ειναι κάθε μέρα άλλωστε  :03. Thumb up: 




> με κλειστο καπακι για να μην εχουμε starwars μεσα στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων και εισαι κυριλε.


μια διευκρίνιση για να μην έχουμε κανένα ατύχημα ..
μου λες να βάλω κατσαρόλα στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ? δεν σκάει αν βάλεις μεταλλικά αντικείμενα ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> οχι ρε αμα ηταν υδατάνθρακας το αλάτι (όπως είναι το μέλι) θα έτρωγα απλά για να μην κρατήσω πολλά νερά (αν και βλακεία πρέπει να είπα αφου με το carb up θα βάλω κάποια νερά λογικά )
> στο επόμενο carb up θα φύγει μεγαθήριο πιτάκι βρόμης με κανέλα/φρούτα/μέλια κλπ , δεν έχω σκοπό να τρώω τα ίδια σε κάθε carb up , δεν ειναι κάθε μέρα άλλωστε 
> 
> 
> 
> μια διευκρίνιση για να μην έχουμε κανένα ατύχημα ..
> μου λες να βάλω κατσαρόλα στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ? δεν σκάει αν βάλεις μεταλλικά αντικείμενα ?


δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο...βαλτα σε πηλινο δοχειο τι να σ πω για καλο κ για κακο η απλα καντα στη κατσαρολα να τελειωνει το θεμα :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα δε νομιζω να σκαει. τι διαολο θα εσκαγε κ ο φουρνος τοτε...θα μ πεις αλλιως λειτουργει το ενα αλλιως το αλλο.αστο ρε.στο φουρνο για να μη κανει καρμπ απ με ποπ κορν ολη η γειτονια

----------


## TheWorst

Με τι να αντικαταστησω τα αυγα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?

----------


## tolis93

> Με τι να αντικαταστησω τα αυγα σε περιοδο γραμμωσης?


τα αυγα για ποιο λογο να τα βγαλεις απο περιοδο γραμμωσης κιολας???
τονο η αλλο ψαρι
κοτοπουλο
κανα σεικ πρωτεινης

----------


## TheWorst

Χρειαζομαι και λιπαρα , για αυτο δε μπορω να βαλω και πολλα.Για το ψαρι,ποιο ψαρι ακριβως? Αν ξερεις καποιο με καλα λιπαρα ,θα το ψαξω στο νετ, γιατι δε τα ξερω κιωλας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

> Χρειαζομαι και λιπαρα , για αυτο δε μπορω να βαλω και πολλα.Για το ψαρι,ποιο ψαρι ακριβως? Αν ξερεις καποιο με καλα λιπαρα ,θα το ψαξω στο νετ, γιατι δε τα ξερω κιωλας


τονος, σολομος, σαρδελα

γιατι να βγαλεις τα αυγα;; αμα θες παραπανω λιπαρα φαε και κροκο ή συνδυασε τα με αλλη τροφη...

----------


## tolis93

> *Χρειαζομαι και λιπαρα , για αυτο δε μπορω να βαλω και πολλα.*Για το ψαρι,ποιο ψαρι ακριβως? Αν ξερεις καποιο με καλα λιπαρα ,θα το ψαξω στο νετ, γιατι δε τα ξερω κιωλας


δηλαδη μια λυση τυπου αυγα με ταχινι ελαιολαδο λιναροσπορο δεν? η και μαγιονεζα σπιτικη.και γαμω τα μακρος εχει ακομα κ αυτη τ εμποριου

----------


## TheWorst

Τα αυγα λογικα ειναι λογου κοστους..με 30+ λεπτα το ενα αυγο τι να κανω  :08. Turtle:  Βασικα το κρεας ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο φθηνο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Τα αυγα λογικα ειναι λογου κοστους..με 30+ λεπτα το ενα αυγο τι να κανω  Βασικα το κρεας ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο φθηνο


3,74 τα 30 αυγα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

> Τα αυγα λογικα ειναι λογου κοστους..με 30+ λεπτα το ενα αυγο τι να κανω  Βασικα το κρεας ειναι πολυ πολυ πιο φθηνο


ακριβά τα παίρνεις :02. Shock:  , εγω αν θυμάμαι καλά (γιατι ψωνίζει η μάνα μ ) τα παίρνω 1 euro τα 6 απο mini market της γειτονιάς μου..

----------


## TheWorst

Αν πρεπει να κανω μια αναλογια

10 αυγα(επειδη ειναι πιο πολλα ειναι πιο φθηνα) - 2+ ευρω
1 κιλο κοτοπουλο - 3 ευρω 

Τι να προτιμησω αραγε ?

----------


## eli_din3

> Αν πρεπει να κανω μια αναλογια
> 
> 10 αυγα(επειδη ειναι πιο πολλα ειναι πιο φθηνα) - 2+ ευρω
> 1 κιλο κοτοπουλο - 3 ευρω 
> 
> Τι να προτιμησω αραγε ?


καλε...4.20 τα 30 αυγα...
1 κιλο φιλετο κοτοπουλο 9 ευρω :S

----------


## TheWorst

Εδω περα το κοτοπουλο ειναι φθηνο (σχετικα) , ενω τα αυγα..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

καλα κοιτα πως θα το κανουμε.
σου στελνω αυγα
μου στελνεις κοτοπουλα
απλα κ ομορφα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## CapoFighter

Αυριο ειναι το carb-up day of the week...  :03. Thumb up:   Τους υδατανθρακες θα τους ανεβασω στους +400 και αναρωτιεμαι...Ολοι αυτοι πρεπει να ειναι απο πηγες υδατανθρακα με χαμηλο γλ.δεικτη ή βαζουμε και υψηλου γλ.δεικτη ?

----------


## TheWorst

Καλη απορια fighter.Και εγω εχω αυριο carb up day.Για να δουμε τι θα απαντησουν..Αλλα εγω θα το κανω γυρω στους 300 υ/ες γιατι φοβαμαι..Ειμαι και ενδομορφικος(χοντρος  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## CapoFighter

> Καλη απορια fighter.Και εγω εχω αυριο carb up day.Για να δουμε τι θα απαντησουν..Αλλα εγω θα το κανω γυρω στους 300 υ/ες γιατι φοβαμαι..Ειμαι και ενδομορφικος(χοντρος )


Το θεμα ειναι οτι προπονησεις βγαζω καλα και χονω πονο αλλα το κανω γιατι κραταω πολυ χαμηλα τους υδατ. ολη τη βδομαδα -50 και τα περισσοτερα ειναι απο σαλατες οποτε τουλαχιστον μια μερα ας γεμισω το γλυκογονο με αρκετους για να μην βρεθω σε πλατο και γενικα να μην νιωθω στην προπονηση.!!!

----------


## TheWorst

Ααα,σε καταλαβα.Εγω εχω ομως και υ/ες στη διατροφη απο 120-130+ υ/ες 100 γρ βρωμη 100 γρ πατατα απο το γιαουρτι επισης και 3 φορες σαλατουλες.

----------


## Gianna

> ατλαντα red kidney beans και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.τουμπανα ειναι και εχουν πολυ παουερ μακρος για οσπριο


Καλά, αυτά τα φασόλια με λίγο καλαμπόκι, κρεμμυδάκι φρέσκο, κάππαρη, μαϊντανό, λεμόνι, λάδι και τόνο είναι και μιάμ - μιάμ και power!!!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς την θρεπτική αξία των στικς καβουρόψυχας;Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω σαλάτα με καρότο,μαγιονέζα light και τριμένα σιτς καβουρόψυχας με σκόρδο λιωμένο.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μαγειρεμένο κάπου στις 100 θερμίδες, 20γρ πρωτείνη, 2 λίπος και 0 υδατ, αναλόγως το είδος και τη περιοχή αλίευσης. 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...000000000.html

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδες με τι μπορω να αντικαταστησω το πρωϊνο μου απο 100 γρ βρωμη με  400 γρ γιαουρτι και 1 μηλο ?

Θελω να εχω μονο πρωτεινη και λιπαρα για πρωινο  και υ/α μονο απο σαλατες και μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## giannis64

γιατι θελεις υδατανθρακα στο μεταπροπονητικο, και οχι στο πρωινο?

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν ειναι οτι δεν θελω στο πρωϊνο υ/α.Απλα συχαθηκα τη βρωμη καθημερινα  :01. Sad:  
Ρωτησα επισης τον προπονητη και με ειπε οπωσδηποτε να βαλω υ/α στο μεταπροπονητικο (σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ειμαι) γιατι τοτε ο μεταβολισμος ειναι 6 φορες πιο γρηγορος και για το γνωστον , για το γλυκογονο και καλυτερη αναρρωση

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρωτησα επισης τον προπονητη και με ειπε οπωσδηποτε να βαλω υ/α στο μεταπροπονητικο (σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ειμαι) γιατι τοτε ο μεταβολισμος ειναι 6 φορες πιο γρηγορος και για το γνωστον , για το γλυκογονο και καλυτερη αναρρωση


 :01. Mr. Green: 

ωραιος ο τυπος..

να σου πω,δεν τον ρωτας πως το εχει μετρησει αυτο..? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι,χαχ  :01. Mr. Green:  Απλα με λεει οτι εχει διαβασει πααααρα πολλα βιβλια και νομιζα οτι αναφερεται σε καποια απο αυτο και σε καμια ερευνα . Δλδ δεν υπαρχει τετοια ερευνα και δε γνωριζουμε κατι τετοιο ? Και στο κατω κατω , να βαλω ή να μην βαλω υ/α στο μεταπροπονητικο σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SGP

ενα κιλο μπουτι κοτοπουλου ποσο ''κρεας'' βγαζει???και τι μακρο εχει στα 100 γρ?

----------


## CapoFighter

> Ναι,χαχ  Απλα με λεει οτι εχει διαβασει πααααρα πολλα βιβλια και νομιζα οτι αναφερεται σε καποια απο αυτο και σε καμια ερευνα . Δλδ δεν υπαρχει τετοια ερευνα και δε γνωριζουμε κατι τετοιο ? Και στο κατω κατω , να βαλω ή να μην βαλω υ/α στο μεταπροπονητικο σε περιοδο γραμμωσης ?


Παντα εχεις υδατ/κα στο μεταπροπονητικο εκτος αν εισαι σε κετο που μερικοι τον αποφευγουν(ασχετο ομως αυτο). Καλυτερα να εχεις υδατ/κα στο μεταπροπονητικο!!!

----------


## TheWorst

Ωραια τοτε.Θα βαλω.
Στο πρωινο τι να κανω.Να αντικαταστησω τον υ/α με πρωτεινη και λιπαρα ή μηπως εχετε καμια προταση για υ/α (εκτος βρωμης σε περιοδο γραμμωσης)

Επισης να ρωτησω τι να για υ/α στο μεταπροπονητικο . Κανονικα δεξτροζη να βαλω ? Ο προπονητης με ειπε να βαλω ρυζι.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> ενα κιλο μπουτι κοτοπουλου ποσο ''κρεας'' βγαζει???και τι μακρο εχει στα 100 γρ?


καθαρο καθαρο αν εννοεις εχει γυρω στα 200-300 γρ αναλογα το μπουτι
τα μακρος στο μπουτι ειναι ανα 100 γρ 18 γρ πρωτεινη 4-5 γρ λιπαρα 0 υδατανθρακας113-125 θερμιδες χοντρικα

----------


## tolis93

> Ωραια τοτε.Θα βαλω.
> Στο πρωινο τι να κανω.Να αντικαταστησω τον υ/α με πρωτεινη και λιπαρα ή μηπως εχετε καμια προταση για υ/α (εκτος βρωμης σε περιοδο γραμμωσης)
> 
> Επισης να ρωτησω τι να για υ/α στο μεταπροπονητικο . Κανονικα δεξτροζη να βαλω ? Ο προπονητης με ειπε να βαλω ρυζι..


οτι θελεις βαζεις για υδατανθρακα.υψιλου γλυκαιμικου κοιτα να ναι και αν ειναι κ απλος κομπλε εισαι.εγω γλυκοπατατα θα βαζα. ε η αντικατεστεισε τη βρωμη με καμια ομελεταμ ε ασπραδια η βαλε κανα τοστ ρ συ με μαυρο ψωμι για υδατανθρακα. 
εγω προσωπικα χτυπαω γιαουρτι με ταχινι και εναλλαξ βρωμη με τοστακια ολικης αλεσεως
και αραβικη πιτα ολικης ειναι μια χαρα
και αν εισαι και ετσι λιγο πιο σκληρος χτυπα ομελετα με γλυκοπατατα

----------


## TheWorst

Μπα,τα αυγα σιγουρα δεν ειναι λυση αυτη την στιγμη  :01. Mr. Green:  Θα πρεπει να δινω τη μερα 6-7 ευρω μονο για αυγα 
Καλες ιδεες δινεις βεβαια,αλλα σε φοβαμαι εσενα με κατι περιεργους συνδυασμους παντα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Μπα,τα αυγα σιγουρα δεν ειναι λυση αυτη την στιγμη  Θα πρεπει να δινω τη μερα 6-7 ευρω μονο για αυγα 
> Καλες ιδεες δινεις βεβαια,αλλα σε φοβαμαι εσενα με κατι περιεργους συνδυασμους παντα


το οτι στο τοστ βαζω τυρι γαλοπουλα ντοματα μελι πιπερι μπαλσαμικο και μουσταρδα δεν εχει να κανει ενταξει?αντε :01. Mr. Green: 
αλλη καλη λυση ειναι cranberries στο γιαουρτι η σταφιδιτσες.αν θες και συνθετο παρε μουσλι με αποξηραμενα φρουτακια π ειναι εξισου καλο(λιγοτερα λιπαρα περισσοτερα σακχαρα απο τη βρωμη.ετσι για να μη ξεχνιομαστε με τα μακρος) 
ε στη τελικη να σ πω κατι? το μπουγατσαδικο ανοιχτο ειναι το πρωι

----------


## TheWorst

Μπουγατσαδικο λεει  :01. Mr. Green:  
Βρε τολη , σοβαρεψου  :01. Razz:  Με βαζεις και ιδεες  :01. ROFL:  Και το μουσλι περιεχει ζαχαρη , για αυτο δε το βαζω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Μαγειρεμένο κάπου στις 100 θερμίδες, 20γρ πρωτείνη, 2 λίπος και 0 υδατ, αναλόγως το είδος και τη περιοχή αλίευσης. 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...000000000.html


Mαγειρεμένο στα 100 γρ με οτι υγρα εχει αποροφησει ετσι;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Επειδή παίρνω πολλά γραμμάρια υδατ. κάθε μέρα,τρώω πολύ ψωμί(+πατάτες,ρύζι κτλ) αλλά πχ μπορεί σε μια μέρα να φάω μια φρατζόλα (μαργαρίτα) μαύρο ψωμί.Να προτιμήσω κάτι άλλο;Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ και βολεύει κιόλας,αλλά αν δεν είναι και τόσο καλό να το βγάλω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> τα μακρος στο μπουτι ειναι ανα 100 γρ 18 γρ πρωτεινη 4-5 γρ λιπαρα 0 υδατανθρακας113-125 θερμιδες χοντρικα


Λίγα λες. Εκτός κι αν εννοείς με τα κόκκαλα μαζί. Ή ωμό; :01. Unsure: 

Επειδή τα ξεπατώνω τα μπούτια ήξερα πως έχουν παραπάνω πρωτείνη. Σύμφωνα με το caloriesking, μαγειρεμένο, μόνο κρέας δίνει:

----------


## eli_din3

θελω να βρω την διατροφικη αξια του τραχανα... απλα ειναι σπιτικος και δεν ειναι αυτος ο μπλιαχ με το γαλα κτλ..λεγεται τραχανας λαχανικων μου πε η γιαγια μου γιατι βαζουμε μεσα κολοκυθα :S

----------


## vaggan

> θελω να βρω την διατροφικη αξια του τραχανα... απλα ειναι σπιτικος και δεν ειναι αυτος ο μπλιαχ με το γαλα κτλ..λεγεται τραχανας λαχανικων μου πε η γιαγια μου γιατι βαζουμε μεσα κολοκυθα :S


κολοκυθα στο τραχανα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## robgr77

Χαιρετώ,

Η απορία μου μπορεί να είναι λίγο χαζή... Έβαλα 100 γραμμάρια πατάτες ψιλικομμένες σαν πατατάκια στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι και μόλις ψήθηκαν έμειναν 25 γραμμάρια. 2 μπουκίτσες όλες κι όλες. Τι μετράω;  100 γραμμάρια ή 25???

----------


## Gianna

> κολοκυθα στο τραχανα


Βεβαίως, βεβαίως!!! και πολύ νόστιμο σας πληροφορώ. Καλά, τώρα αισθάνθηκα και πολύ μαγείρισσα που έκανα συνταγή γιαγιάς χωρίς να μου την έχει δείξει καμιά.....γιαγιά  Στον τραχανά μπορείς άνετα να προσθέσεις του κόσμου τα λαχανικά

----------


## DimitrisT

> Χαιρετώ,
> 
> Η απορία μου μπορεί να είναι λίγο χαζή... Έβαλα 100 γραμμάρια πατάτες ψιλικομμένες σαν πατατάκια στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι και μόλις ψήθηκαν έμειναν 25 γραμμάρια. 2 μπουκίτσες όλες κι όλες. Τι μετράω;  100 γραμμάρια ή 25???


100 μετρας, πιο πολυ νερο εφυγε..

----------


## tolis93

> Λίγα λες. Εκτός κι αν εννοείς με τα κόκκαλα μαζί. Ή ωμό;
> 
> Επειδή τα ξεπατώνω τα μπούτια ήξερα πως έχουν παραπάνω πρωτείνη. Σύμφωνα με το caloriesking, μαγειρεμένο, μόνο κρέας δίνει:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41923


 εγω παντα για ωμα μιλαω γιατι ο καθε ενας το ψηνει βραζει διαφορετικα.οποτε αλλαζει κ το βαρος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες παρατηρησα κατι χτες π εβραζα γλυκοπατατες...το νερο ενω τις ξεπλυνα πολυ καλα ηταν κιτρινωπο.οπως κ οταν βραζω καροτα. και ακουσα σε μια εκπομπη μαγειρικης οτι αφηνουν αμυλο ολα τα αμυλουχα στο βρασιμο.αν ισχυει...τοσο καιρο τι παιζει τρωμε λιγοτερο απο αυτα π υπολογιζουμε? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## robgr77

> παιδες παρατηρησα κατι χτες π εβραζα γλυκοπατατες...το νερο ενω τις ξεπλυνα πολυ καλα ηταν κιτρινωπο.οπως κ οταν βραζω καροτα. και ακουσα σε μια εκπομπη μαγειρικης οτι αφηνουν αμυλο ολα τα αμυλουχα στο βρασιμο.αν ισχυει...τοσο καιρο τι παιζει τρωμε λιγοτερο απο αυτα π υπολογιζουμε?


Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό που ρωτάς, αλλά μια φορά έβρασα γλυκοπατάτες και είπα ποτέ ξανά. Τις βάζω στο φούρνο κανένα μισάωρο με πιπεράκι και μια κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο σε ολόκληρο το ταψί και δεν συγκρίνονται. Τις έχεις δοκιμάσει έτσι; Βραστές σχεδόν δεν τρώγονται.

----------


## robgr77

> 100 μετρας, πιο πολυ νερο εφυγε..


Πίκρα...

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό που ρωτάς, αλλά μια φορά έβρασα γλυκοπατάτες και είπα ποτέ ξανά. Τις βάζω στο φούρνο κανένα μισάωρο με πιπεράκι και μια κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο σε ολόκληρο το ταψί και δεν συγκρίνονται. Τις έχεις δοκιμάσει έτσι; Βραστές σχεδόν δεν τρώγονται.


μονο πατατα τρωγεται ετσι.η γλυκοπατατα μου φενεται απαισια ετσι.ασε π βραζω πολλες μαζι κ σε ταπερακι για ολη τη βδομδα.και ψητες γινονται και μιση μεριδα
εκοψα π εκοψα τα σαλατικα στο μισο και βαλε. κριμα ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

τολη αυτα τα κεφτεδακια που ειναι προτηγανισμενα σου φαινονται καλα?


http://www.killdeal.gr/prosfores-fyl...offer_id=12918

----------


## Galthazar

> τολη αυτα τα κεφτεδακια που ειναι προτηγανισμενα σου φαινονται καλα?
> 
> 
> http://www.killdeal.gr/prosfores-fyl...offer_id=12918


νομιζω εδωσες εσυ την απαντηση... και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος και για την ποιοτητα κρεατος που βαζουν μεσα αυτοι

----------


## exkaliber

ειναι φθηνα και εχουν 19γρ πρωτεινη

----------


## tolis93

φιλτατε για μενα αν θελεις κατι φθηνο και με αρκετη πρωτεινη παιρνε οσπρια και συνοδευε τα με κανα κοτατζ η ρυζι για συμπληρωση αμινοξεων.
προτηγανισμενα τωρα μονο διατροφη δε κανεις και περαν αυτου οντως τι κρεας βαζουν μεσα...
παιρνε 1 ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο 3-4 ευρω θα σ παει με 2,80 το κιλο τα κατεψυγμενα..νομιζω καλυτερο ειναι

----------


## exkaliber

αυτα οχι ε?
κριμα
και την εχω καταβρει μαζι τους

----------


## eli_din3

> αυτα οχι ε?
> κριμα
> και την εχω καταβρει μαζι τους


ε προτηγανισμενα.....:/
γιατι αν το παρεις ετσι και οι πανσετες εχουν πρωτεινη αλλα...  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> αυτα οχι ε?
> κριμα
> και την εχω καταβρει μαζι τους


αν μεχρι τωρα τα τρως και σου κανουν δουλεια τι να πω :01. Mr. Green:  απλα πιο πλ τσιτ μ κανουν

----------


## exkaliber

> : απλα πιο πλ τσιτ μ κανουν


φιλε,οποτε βλεπω το θεμα σου "ποιος χρειαζεται τα τσιτ" νιωθω μια δυναμη απο μεσα μου να με κανει να σηκωνω το χερι μου και να φωναζω εγω!! εγω!! :01. Mr. Green: 

οποτε τα κραταω

ειδικα για πρωινο με γιαουρτι ειναι ταμαμ


εντιτ: και ως γνωστον πεταλουδες τις νιοτης ειμαστε,οποτε.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Τις προαλλες καπως αναφερθηκαν τα γλυκαντικα στην τοξικολογια, και καπως το εφερε η συζητηση και μου λεει ο καθηγητης 

"Πανω κατω το ιδιο ειναι και με τις αλλες πηγες (ζαχαρη κλπ) τα γλυκαντικα αφου και αυτα θα σου αυξησουν την ινσουλινη"

Οκ, δεν θα παρεις θερμιδες, αλλα οντως θα εχεις peak (μικροτερο ισως). Εν τελη, εχει βαση αυτο ή καπου εχει λαθος το σκεπτικο?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Παιδιά έχω μπερδευτεί.Η ινσουλίνη διαβάζω παντού οτι αυξάνεται όταν αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των σακχάρων στο αίμα.Όπου ο ρόλος της ινσουλίνης είναι να απομακρύνει το σάκχαρο αποθηκεύοντας το ως λίπος,γλυκογόνο κτλ.
Άραν αν φας ένα γεύμα με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη,σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες δηλαδή,με πρωτεΐνη και καθόλου απλούς υδατάνθρακες,πώς θα ανέβει η ινσουλίνη;Θα ανέβει μεν λίγο λόγω των υδατανθράκων,αλλά αν φας πχ σκέτη πρωτεϊνη,πως θα αυξηθεί;Για ποιό λόγο αφού δεν πήρες καθόλου σάκχαρα;

Και έρχομαι στο παραπάνω πόστ.Αν η γλυκαντική ουσία είναι χημικό προϊόν,και δεν μεταβολίζεται από τον οργανισμό πως θα αυξηθεί η ινσουλίνη αφού δεν πήρες σάκχαρα;Αν βέβαια η ζαχαρίνη περιέχει ή είναι υδατάνθρακας,τότε λογικό είναι.

----------


## lonsdale

Για καταναλωση αλογου τι λετε?

----------


## Devil

> Για καταναλωση αλογου τι λετε?


μετραει.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

> Για καταναλωση αλογου τι λετε?


πολυ καλη επιλογη..πηγαινε στις φωτογραφιες του καλικατζαρου εχει αναλυθει

----------


## Jart

Καλησπερες..
Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την πρωτεινη που πρεπει να περνουμε. Καταρχας ειμαι 1.75 και 69 κιλα. Διατροφη ακολουθω αλλα θελω να ρωτισω κατι ασχετο.
Καθε μερα που εχω προπονηση τρωω 4 αυγα αν εχω κρεας στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα η αν εχω μακαρονια ρυζι κτλ τρωω 5. Συνηθως τις μερες που δεν εχω γυμναστηριο τρωω απο 3 αυγα.

Τα αυγα που τρωω τις μερες που δεν εχω γυμναστηριο χρειαζονται η δεν παιζει ρολο αν τρωω η αν δεν τρωω?
 Εχω ενα μικρο ανχος οτι αν δεν τρωω αυγα θα μειωθουν οι μυς.
 το πασχα ξερω εγω που δεν θα γυμναζομαι καθολου να τρωω αυγα? 
 τα αυγα χρειαζονται μονο τις μερες που γυμναζομαστε?

Η να τρωω αυγα μονο τις μερες που εχω προπονηση η και τις υπολοιπες αλλα πιο λιγα?

----------


## ελμερ

απο αλλες πηγες λαμβανεις πρωτεινη (γιαουρτι,γαλα τυρι?)

----------


## eli_din3

> Καλησπερες..
> Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την πρωτεινη που πρεπει να περνουμε. Καταρχας ειμαι 1.75 και 69 κιλα. Διατροφη ακολουθω αλλα θελω να ρωτισω κατι ασχετο.
> Καθε μερα που εχω προπονηση τρωω 4 αυγα αν εχω κρεας στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα η αν εχω μακαρονια ρυζι κτλ τρωω 5. Συνηθως τις μερες που δεν εχω γυμναστηριο τρωω απο 3 αυγα.
> 
> Τα αυγα που τρωω τις μερες που δεν εχω γυμναστηριο χρειαζονται η δεν παιζει ρολο αν τρωω η αν δεν τρωω?
>  Εχω ενα μικρο ανχος οτι αν δεν τρωω αυγα θα μειωθουν οι μυς.
>  το πασχα ξερω εγω που δεν θα γυμναζομαι καθολου να τρωω αυγα? 
>  τα αυγα χρειαζονται μονο τις μερες που γυμναζομαστε?
> 
> Η να τρωω αυγα μονο τις μερες που εχω προπονηση η και τις υπολοιπες αλλα πιο λιγα?


μετρα λιγο ποσες φορες εγραψες την λεξη αυγα  :01. Razz: 
παντως δεν καταλαβαινω την εμμονη σου με τα αυγα..το θεμα ειναι η προσληψη πρωτεινης γενικα και οχι των αυγων ειδικα  :01. Razz:   η πρωτεινη αποτι ξερω μενει ιδια και τις μερες με γυμ και τις μερες χωρις γυμ (καθως εκεινες τις μερες αναρωνει και αναπτυσσεται ο μυς)

----------


## Jart

Φυσικα και λαμβανω πρωτεινη απο αλλα τροφιμα στην καθημερινοτητα μου.
Απλως τα αυγα τα εχω στην κορυφη.
Απλως εχει καμια διαφορα αν δεν τρωω τις μερες που δεν εχω προπονηση?
Αντε αν εχω μακαρονια να βρασω κανα δυο.

----------


## JOHN65

γινεται καποιος αν εχει την καλοσυνη να υπολογισει τα μακρο μου τωρ απου ειμαι στον ογκο?εχω υπολογισει οτι χρειαζομαι 2.800 θερμιδες για να διατηρηθω στα κιλα που ειμαι..ειμαι 1.77 77 κιλα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Φυσικα και λαμβανω πρωτεινη απο αλλα τροφιμα στην καθημερινοτητα μου.
> Απλως τα αυγα τα εχω στην κορυφη.
> Απλως εχει καμια διαφορα αν δεν τρωω τις μερες που δεν εχω προπονηση?
> Αντε αν εχω μακαρονια να βρασω κανα δυο.


Οι συνδιασμοι των πρωτεϊνων που παιρνουμε καθημερινα ειναι πλήρης όπως και η πρωτεϊνη από τα αυγα.Ακομα και οσπρια με υδατανθρακα όπως πχ ρυζι αν φας παλι θα ειναι σαν να εχεις φαει αυγα.Οπως επισης και αν φας γιαουρτι με ψωμι.Δεν εχει κατι οτο αυγο που το κανει κορυφαιο,απλως νομιζω οτι ειναι η πιο πληρης αν δεν κανω λαθος πρωτεϊνη απο μονη της...αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι αν φας συνδιασμο τροφιμων δεν θα εχεις την ιδια αποδοσημε το αυγο.Οποτε και αυγο να μην εχεις καθε μερα δεν πειραζει.Εγω τρωω σιγουρ ακαθε μερα κοτοπουλο/μοσχαρι/ψαρι με υδατανθρακα και γιαουρτι.Υπερπληρης προσληψη πρωτεϊνης.Και στα αλλα γευματα πχ μαυρο ψωμι με σολωμο και γιαουρτι.Μην αγχονεσαι με τα αυγα.

----------


## eli_din3

> Οι συνδιασμοι των πρωτεϊνων που παιρνουμε καθημερινα ειναι πλήρης όπως και η πρωτεϊνη από τα αυγα.Ακομα και οσπρια με υδατανθρακα όπως πχ ρυζι αν φας παλι θα ειναι σαν να εχεις φαει αυγα.Οπως επισης και αν φας γιαουρτι με ψωμι.Δεν εχει κατι οτο αυγο που το κανει κορυφαιο,απλως νομιζω οτι ειναι η πιο πληρης αν δεν κανω λαθος πρωτεϊνη απο μονη της...αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι αν φας συνδιασμο τροφιμων δεν θα εχεις την ιδια αποδοσημε το αυγο.Οποτε και αυγο να μην εχεις καθε μερα δεν πειραζει.Εγω τρωω σιγουρ ακαθε μερα κοτοπουλο/μοσχαρι/ψαρι με υδατανθρακα και γιαουρτι.Υπερπληρης προσληψη πρωτεϊνης.Και στα αλλα γευματα πχ μαυρο ψωμι με σολωμο και γιαουρτι.Μην αγχονεσαι με τα αυγα.


να σε ρωτησω με τον σολωμο τι κανεις? γιατι και δεν εχω ιδεα και ειναι και πανακριβος

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

> Καλησπερες..
> Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την πρωτεινη που πρεπει να περνουμε. Καταρχας ειμαι 1.75 και 69 κιλα. Διατροφη ακολουθω αλλα θελω να ρωτισω κατι ασχετο.
> Καθε μερα που εχω προπονηση τρωω 4 αυγα αν εχω κρεας στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα η αν εχω μακαρονια ρυζι κτλ τρωω 5. Συνηθως τις μερες που δεν εχω γυμναστηριο τρωω απο 3 αυγα.
> 
> Τα αυγα που τρωω τις μερες που δεν εχω γυμναστηριο χρειαζονται η δεν παιζει ρολο αν τρωω η αν δεν τρωω?
>  Εχω ενα μικρο ανχος οτι αν δεν τρωω αυγα θα μειωθουν οι μυς.
>  το πασχα ξερω εγω που δεν θα γυμναζομαι καθολου να τρωω αυγα? 
>  τα αυγα χρειαζονται μονο τις μερες που γυμναζομαστε?
> 
> Η να τρωω αυγα μονο τις μερες που εχω προπονηση η και τις υπολοιπες αλλα πιο λιγα?


Oλόκληρα τα τρως τα αυγά? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Jart , τρωγε κανονικα τα αυγα.Χρειαζεσαι πρωτεϊνη καθημερινα , οχι μονο μερες προπονησης.

----------


## lonsdale

> Oλόκληρα τα τρως τα αυγά?




Γιατι περιεργο σου φαινεται να τρωει καποιος ολοκληρα τα αυγα?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> να σε ρωτησω με τον σολωμο τι κανεις? γιατι και δεν εχω ιδεα και ειναι και πανακριβος


Καπνιστό από το σουπερμάρκετ.Με 2-3 φέτες τοστ και γιαουρτι η γαλα.Ειναι ακριβός οντος.Αλλα ειναι τοσο ωραιος ρε γμτ.Νομίζω ομως και ολοκληρο σολωμο να παρεις και να τον κανεις στο φουρνο γινεται και ετσι.Καπου το ειχα διαβασει.

----------


## TheWorst

Μπα..30 ευρω για 1 κιλο ψαρι δεν δινω.Οτι και να ειναι ..  :01. Mr. Green:  Με αυτα τα λεφτα θα παρω 7-8 κιλα κοτοπουλο περιπου..Ελεος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lonsdale

Ε καλα εσυ να τρως κοτοπουλα τι μας νοιαζει τι θα κανεις εσυ?Επισης δεν κανει 30 ευρω

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Μου είπε η βιολόγος σήμερα στο σχολειο κατι και μπερδευτηκα.Κάναμε για τις γλυκαντικες ουσιες.Και το φερε η κουβεντα(ψεματα εγω το πηγα  :01. Razz: ) στην ινσουλινη.Και μου πε η καθηγητρια,οτι για να ανεβει η ινσουλινη στο αιμα σημαντικα πρεπει να ανέβει η γλυκόζη στο αιμα το οποιο και ηξερα.Αλλα ειχα διαβασει οτι και με την πρωτΕϊνη ανεβαινει η ινσουλινη,κατι το οποιο συμφωνα με την καθηγιτρια μου δεν ισχυει.Μου ειπε οτι η πρωτεϊνη δεν αυξανει την γλυκοζη στο αιμα εκτος απο σπανιες περιπτωσεις και ετσι δεν υπαρχει αυξηση ινσουλινης!Τουλαχιστον οχι σε σημαντικο βαθμο...αμελητεα.
Τι γίνεται;

----------


## TheWorst

> Τουλαχιστον οχι σε σημαντικο βαθμο..



Νομιζω δινεις μονος σου την απαντηση.
Ο ΓΔ εξαρταται και απο τις πρωτεινες (δλδ περισσοτερες πρωτεινες με τροφη υψηλου ΓΔ συνεπαγεται μικροτερο ΓΔ απο αυτου που υποτιθεται ειναι) Και διατυπωνονται και τα σχετικα με τα λιπαρα,αλλα δε μπορω να το υποστηριξω στο 100%

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ισχύει αυτό που λες,το διάβασα μόλις τώρα.Η πρωτεϊνη δεν αυξάνει το γλυκαιμικό δείκτη,τον μειώνει.Αν φάμε σκέτη πρωτΕϊνη ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης ειναι 0.
Τώρα εμένα άλλο με μπέρδεψε...παιδευομαι να καταλαβω αλλα μπερδευομαι

Το κρέας και τα γαλακτοκομικά αυξάνουν την αντίσταση της ινσουλίνης. Το «Medical Diabetes Care» έγραψε, τον Αύγουστο του 2006, για μια μελέτη με δυο γκρουπ όπου το ένα έτρωγε λαχανικά και χυμούς από λαχανικά καθώς και φύτρα, ενώ το άλλο έτρωγε πρωτεΐνες από κρέας και γαλακτοκομικά. Το πρώτο γκρουπ μείωσε πολύ περισσότερο το σάκχαρο,* αλλά και το βάρος του.* Όπως δείχνουν και άλλες μελέτες στο Food Research της Βρετανίας, οι δίαιτες με κρέας και γαλακτοκομικά, που τρώνε οι περισσότεροι διαβητικοί στη χώρα μας, χειροτερεύουν την κατάσταση των διαβητικών και δημιουργούν καρκίνο και καρδιαγγειακά προβλήματα. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Το γάλα περιέχει 100 αντιγόνα, για τα οποία ο οργανισμός μας δημιουργεί αντισώματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα αντισώματα του σώματός μας με τα αντιγόνα του γάλακτος αλληλεπιδρούν με τα beta κύτταρα του παγκρέατος και δημιουργούν φλεγμονή, *η οποία μπλοκάρει ή καταστρέφει την παραγωγή της ινσουλίνης.* Οι Φιλανδοί, που καταναλώνουν τη μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα γάλακτος, έχουν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό διαβήτη στον κόσμο. Ο Dr Gene Stiller, με έρευνες που έκανε, βρήκε ότι η κατανάλωση ζωικής πρωτεΐνης αυξάνει την αντίσταση της ινσουλίνης, ενώ ακατέργαστα λαχανικά, σπόροι, αμύγδαλα καρύδια μειώνουν, απαιτούν λιγότερη έκκριση ινσουλίνης. Ο Neal Bernard, καθηγητής της ιατρικής στο George Washington University (American journal of Medicine 2005), υποστηρίζει ότι η διατροφή με λαχανικά αυξάνει την ευαισθησία της ινσουλίνης (μειώνει την αντίσταση της ινσουλίνης από τα κύτταρά μας), με αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση του σακχάρου, της χοληστερίνης στο αίμα αλλά και του βάρους του σώματός μας.
Η ινσουλίνη επίσης εκκρίνεται περισσότερο όταν τρώμε υδατάνθρακες, σε μεγαλύτερη αναλογία από τις πρωτεΐνες. Η κατανάλωση λοιπόν μεγάλων ποσοτήτων υδατανθράκων δημιουργεί άμεσα πάχος. Όταν καταναλώνουμε περισσότερες θερμίδες, οι οποίες προέρχονται από υδατάνθρακες (ζυμαρικά, δημητριακά, ρύζι, γλυκά), απελευθερώνεται περισσότερη ινσουλίνη, η οποία μετατρέπει τις περιττές θερμίδες σε λίπος. Πρέπει λοιπόν να τρώμε σε κάθε γεύμα μικρές ποσότητες φαγητού σε αναλογία: 30% πρωτεΐνες, 40% υδατάνθρακες, διότι, όπως υποστηρίζει ο καθηγητής του Χάρβαρντ David Lugwig, που επιμένει στην παραπάνω αναλογία υδατανθράκων και πρωτεΐνης, η πρωτεΐνη προκαλεί την έκκριση από το πάγκρεας της ορμόνης γλυκαγόνης. Η γλυκαγόνη έχει τη δυνατότητα να βοηθά το συκώτι να απελευθερώσει το σάκχαρο που έχει αποθηκεύσει και έτσι εξισορροπούν τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα. Κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο, πρώτον, εφόσον τα επίπεδα σακχάρου στο αίμα είναι ισορροπημένα, δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω έκκριση ινσουλίνης και κατά συνέπεια αποφυγή του πάχους αλλά και δεν εξαντλείται το πάγκρεας και, δεύτερον, με την ισορροπία του σακχάρου στο αίμα, παύει το αίσθημα πείνας. Θα έχετε παρατηρήσει, όταν τρώμε μόνο υδατάνθρακες, έχουμε λιγούρα, επιθυμούμε να τρώμε συνεχώς, ενώ, αν τρώμε και πρωτεΐνες, αισθανόμαστε κορεσμό, το φαγητό τότε λέμε ότι μας «πιάνει», ότι μας «κρατάει». Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την υπερβολική έκκριση ινσουλίνης είναι ότι εμποδίζει τα λιπώδη κύτταρά μας ν’ απελευθερώσουν το αποθηκευμένο λίπος, και κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο αν κάνουμε μια διατροφή πλούσια σε υδατάνθρακες, είναι αδύνατο ν’ αδυνατίσουμε (διότι εκκρίνεται μεγάλη ποσότητα ινσουλίνης, που αποθηκεύει σε λίπος, και κατά συνέπεια δεν επιτρέπει τον μεταβολισμό της τροφής μας).

*Εντιτ:Πως μειωθηκε το βαρος του πρωτου γκρουπ αφου πλεον η ινσουλινοευαισθησια τους ανεβηκε;Δηλαδη θα λειτουργουσε καλυτερο το αποτελεσμα της ινσουλινης,να αποθηκευει γλυκοζη σε λιπος.Αντιφατικο δεν ειναι;Γενικα,οταν καποιος ειναι ινσουλινοευσαισθητος,τα κυταρα του συνεργαζονται καλυτερα με την ινσουλινη αρα θα εχουν και μεγαλυτερη αποθηκευση λιπους επειδη η γλυκοζη θα μετατρεπεται σε λιπος.Η μηπως η ινσουλινοευαισθησια ειναι οτι η ινσουλινη πηγαινει την γλυκοζη μεσα στα κυτταρ ακαι ετσι δεν αποθηκευεται ως λιπος;*


Μα αφου η πρωτεϊνη δεν αυξανει την ινσουλινη καθολου,πως η πρωτεινη προκαλει αντισταση των κυτταρων στην ινσουλινη το οποιο κανονικ οφειλεται σε συνεχη σκαμπανευασματα στην ινσουλινη;΄

Αφου αυξανεται η ευαισθησια της ινσουλινης,τοτε κανονικα θα επρεπε το βαρος τους να μην επηρεαζεται αφου πλεον η ινσουλινη λειτουργει καλυτερα αρα θα εχουν και καλυτερη αποθηκευση λιπους.Αυτο που κανει η ινσουλινη νομιζω ειναι ν ααιρνει την γλυκοζη,και να την μετατρεπει σε λιπος.Αρα αφου πλεον το κανει τελεια,το βαρος δεν θα επρεπε να αυξανεται πιο ευκολα λογο ευκολοτερης αποθηκευσης λιπους απο την γλυκοζη;

αφου λεει οτι η γλυκαγονη απελευθερωνει γλυκοζη στο αιμα,τοτε θα αυξανετια και η ινσουλινη...η οποια θα αποθηκευει λιπος.Τι εννοει αρα εδω;

----------


## Jart

Στα αυγα τρωω μονο το ασπραδι και 2 κροκους την εβδομαδα. 
Ξερω πως πρωτεινη βρισκεις την ιδια και σε αλλα τροφιμα απλως για να λαμβανω περισσοτερη και να ξερω οτι με καλυπτει τρωω και τα αυγα.

Απλως τωρα τελευταια μου εχει κολλησει ενα ανχος οτι ξερω εγω αν δεν παιρνεις την ιδια πρωτεινη τις μερες που εισαι εκτος μηπως ειναι μειων για τους μυς.. μου εχει κολλησει κατι τετοιο

----------


## beefmeup

> Ισχύει αυτό που λες,το διάβασα μόλις τώρα.Η πρωτεϊνη δεν αυξάνει το γλυκαιμικό δείκτη,τον μειώνει.Αν φάμε σκέτη πρωτΕϊνη ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης ειναι 0.
> Τώρα εμένα άλλο με μπέρδεψε...παιδευομαι να καταλαβω αλλα μπερδευομαι


γιαννη φιλε,κοιτα να δεις..ολα αυτα που ρωτας κατα καιρους κ σε μπερδευουν εχουν αναλυθει ξανα κ ξανα..
οποτε καλα αυτα τα αποσπασματα που παραθετεις,αλλα να ξερεις οτι ολα μα ολα θα τα βρεις στο φορουμ αμα ψαξεις κ καποια εχουν κ επεξηγησεις απο τα μελη,ετσι ωστε να σου λυθουν καποιες απορειες..
με το να διαβαζεις η να ακους αυτα που σου πασαρει ο καθενας η αυτα που βρισκεις εσυ στο νετ,ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις για απλα δεν εχεις το υποβαθρο για να καταλαβεις τι γινεται..
οποτε καλο για σενα θα ειναι να κανεις μια καλη ερευνα του φορουμ σε ολα αυτα τα θεματα με τις ινσουλινες/γλυκογονα/πρωτεινες κλπ..γιατι ετσι,θα παρεις ενα γενικο μποσουλα με επεξηγησεις..
αν δεν το κανεις αυτο,θα μπλεξεις τα μπουτια σου,κ ηδη αποτι βλεπω εχεις ανακατεψει ενα σωρο ορους που δεν ξερεις τι κανουν η τι σημαινουν για το σωμα..
κ μετα αφου αρχισεις να καταλαβαινεις τι παιζει,μπορεις να τα διασταυρωνεις κ με αλλες πηγες απο αλλου για να εισαι κ σιγουρος..
με αυτο που κανεις τωρα δεν θα βοηθηθεις,κ κανεις δεν προκειται να σου απαντησει. :08. Toast:

----------


## Metropontix

Το να προτιμάμε ρύζι ή και μακαρόνια αντί για ψωμί ακόμα κι αν είναι μαύρο που στηρίζεται; Μπορείτε μήπως να με κάνετε να το καταλάβω γιατί έτσι θα μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να το απομακρύνω από την διατροφή μου ή έστω να το ελαχιστοποιήσω κάπως.

----------


## Giannistzn

Το ψωμι εχει αρκετα σακχαρα μεσα. Δες στις αναλυσεις πισω τον υδ/κα πως τον αναλυει στο ψωμι και πως στο ρυζι

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Το να προτιμάμε ρύζι ή και μακαρόνια αντί για ψωμί ακόμα κι αν είναι μαύρο που στηρίζεται; Μπορείτε μήπως να με κάνετε να το καταλάβω γιατί έτσι θα μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να το απομακρύνω από την διατροφή μου ή έστω να το ελαχιστοποιήσω κάπως.


Επειδή εγώ έχω ένα θέμα με το όριο στην διατροφή,δεν παίρνω καθόλου ψωμί γιατί ξεφεύγω όποτε έχουμε.Απ ότι ξέρω πρώτα προτιμάται η πατάτα,το ρύζι,τα μακαρόνια και τέλος το ψωμί.

----------


## Metropontix

Να και κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου :ο Έχω έναν φούρνο εδώ που φτιάχνει ψωμί για διαβητικούς χωρίς καθόλου ζάχαρη/αλάτι θα προτιμήσω αυτό αρχικά και θα το μειώσω αρκετά ^_^  :01. Unsure: 

Γιάννη ήταν το μόνο που σκέφτηκα το γεγονός πως έτσι λαχταριστό όπως είναι παρασύρεσαι και τρως όλη την φρατζόλα. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν μήπως αυτός ήταν ο λόγος γιατί κι εγώ την βάζω κάτω και της αλλάζω τα φώτα. :01. ROFL:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> γιαννη φιλε,κοιτα να δεις..ολα αυτα που ρωτας κατα καιρους κ σε μπερδευουν εχουν αναλυθει ξανα κ ξανα..
> οποτε καλα αυτα τα αποσπασματα που παραθετεις,αλλα να ξερεις οτι ολα μα ολα θα τα βρεις στο φορουμ αμα ψαξεις κ καποια εχουν κ επεξηγησεις απο τα μελη,ετσι ωστε να σου λυθουν καποιες απορειες..
> με το να διαβαζεις η να ακους αυτα που σου πασαρει ο καθενας η αυτα που βρισκεις εσυ στο νετ,ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις για απλα δεν εχεις το υποβαθρο για να καταλαβεις τι γινεται..
> οποτε καλο για σενα θα ειναι να κανεις μια καλη ερευνα του φορουμ σε ολα αυτα τα θεματα με τις ινσουλινες/γλυκογονα/πρωτεινες κλπ..γιατι ετσι,θα παρεις ενα γενικο μποσουλα με επεξηγησεις..
> αν δεν το κανεις αυτο,θα μπλεξεις τα μπουτια σου,κ ηδη αποτι βλεπω εχεις ανακατεψει ενα σωρο ορους που δεν ξερεις τι κανουν η τι σημαινουν για το σωμα..
> κ μετα αφου αρχισεις να καταλαβαινεις τι παιζει,μπορεις να τα διασταυρωνεις κ με αλλες πηγες απο αλλου για να εισαι κ σιγουρος..
> με αυτο που κανεις τωρα δεν θα βοηθηθεις,κ κανεις δεν προκειται να σου απαντησει.


Οκ αν και αυτά που έχει στο φορουμ τα εχω διαβάσει τα περισσότερα.Αλλά σε μερικά δεν βγάζω άκρη ή  βρίσκω καινά.Βασικά θέλω δουλειά πολύ  :01. Razz: 
Αλλα σε λίγα χρόνια θα τα δώ από πολύ κοντά γιατί αυτό θα σπουδάσω.

----------


## tolis93

> γινεται καποιος αν εχει την καλοσυνη να υπολογισει τα μακρο μου τωρ απου ειμαι στον ογκο?εχω υπολογισει οτι χρειαζομαι 2.800 θερμιδες για να διατηρηθω στα κιλα που ειμαι..ειμαι 1.77 77 κιλα.


για ογκο ξεκινας 200-300 πανω απο αυτες π καταναλωνεις για να συντηρηθεις.δλδ αν οντως τρως 2800 για συντηρηση πας στις 3000-3100. καλυτερα αυξησε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα. ο λογος γιατι ερευνες δειχνουν οτι υπερθερμιδικα με παραπανω πρωτεινη αυξανεται αρκετα η μυικη αναπτυξη και γιατι οι υδατανθρακες για να αποθηκευτουν ως λιπος χρειαζονται παραπανω ενεργεια απο οτι τα λιπαρα.οποτε δεν αποθηκευεις τοσο εξτρα οσο θα αποθηκευες με ιδια ποσοτητα λιπαρων

----------


## tolis93

> Οκ αν και αυτά που έχει στο φορουμ τα εχω διαβάσει τα περισσότερα.Αλλά σε μερικά δεν βγάζω άκρη ή  βρίσκω καινά.Βασικά θέλω δουλειά πολύ 
> Αλλα σε λίγα χρόνια θα τα δώ από πολύ κοντά γιατί αυτό θα σπουδάσω.


καθε σωμα λειτουργει κ διαφορετικα υποψη ετσι? εκτο-μεσο-ενδο μορφος. καθε σωματοτυπος εχει διαφορετικη αντισταση στην ινσουλινη

----------


## TheWorst

Τελικα με τι αντικαταστησω βρωμη? Ο Τολης ειχε πει αυγα, αλλα του ειπα οτι δεν ειναι λυση σιγουρα.

Αλλα τωρα θελω καποιο υ/α αντι βρωμης,σε διατροφη γραμμωσης ειμαι..

Επισης τα νερα πως τα διωχνω ? Γαλακτομικα κοβω και πινω πολυ νερο . Τουτο μονο ?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βαλε γλυκοπατατα.

Για τα νερα κτλ...μπορεις να δοκιμασεις yohimbine,dmaa,caffeine κτλ

----------


## TheWorst

Τη πατατα την αποφευγω μιας και δεν εχω ιδεα πως να αναγνωριζω την ΓΛΥΚΟπατατα και ιδεα δεν εχω που να βρω τετοιο τερας.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ειναι μεγαλη και πορτοκαλι ρε.Στις λαικες μπορει να εχει,στο Σκλαβενιτη σιγουρα εχει παντως :03. Thumb up: 

Κανε μια δοκιμη μαν.

----------


## beefmeup

> Αλλα τωρα θελω καποιο υ/α αντι βρωμης,σε διατροφη γραμμωσης ειμαι..


ρε man,τοσα ποστ εχεις εδω μεσα..
ακομα να καταλαβεις οτι η "διατροφη γραμμωσης" εχει να κανει με τις θερμιδες κ οχι τοσο με τον τυπο του φαγητου? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Καμια σχεση μπιιφ.Απλως εχω βαρεθει καθε μερα να αηδιαζω πρωινιατικα και θελω κατι που να μου δινει περιπου τα ιδια μακρος οπως η βρωμη.Για αυτο πρεπει να το αναφερω οπωσδηποτε.

EDIT: Αα τωρα καταλαβα οτι λες γιατι αναφερω οτι ειμαι σε γραμμωση,αλλα δεν ειναι το ιδιο.Δλδ αν καποιος μου προτεινει να τρωω μακαρονια στη γραμμωση ή ρυζι . Και αυτο με τις θερμιδες δεν ειναι ετσι οπως το θετεις εσυ δλδ.Εννοω οτι εχει διαφορα αν φας 200 γρ κοτοπουλο ή ας πουμε 50 γραμμαρια σοκολατα (που ας πουμε εχουν ισες θερμιδες)

----------


## beefmeup

καλα,οκ.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## JOHN65

> για ογκο ξεκινας 200-300 πανω απο αυτες π καταναλωνεις για να συντηρηθεις.δλδ αν οντως τρως 2800 για συντηρηση πας στις 3000-3100. καλυτερα αυξησε πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα. ο λογος γιατι ερευνες δειχνουν οτι υπερθερμιδικα με παραπανω πρωτεινη αυξανεται αρκετα η μυικη αναπτυξη και γιατι οι υδατανθρακες για να αποθηκευτουν ως λιπος χρειαζονται παραπανω ενεργεια απο οτι τα λιπαρα.οποτε δεν αποθηκευεις τοσο εξτρα οσο θα αποθηκευες με ιδια ποσοτητα λιπαρων


δηλαδη φιλε συνολικα ποσα γραμμαρια αναλογουν για το καθενα στις 3100 θερμιδες?δεν ξερω να το υπολογισω..

----------


## marpi

> Να και κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου :ο Έχω έναν φούρνο εδώ που φτιάχνει ψωμί για διαβητικούς χωρίς καθόλου ζάχαρη/αλάτι θα προτιμήσω αυτό αρχικά και θα το μειώσω αρκετά ^_^ 
> 
> Γιάννη ήταν το μόνο που σκέφτηκα το γεγονός πως έτσι λαχταριστό όπως είναι παρασύρεσαι και τρως όλη την φρατζόλα. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν μήπως αυτός ήταν ο λόγος γιατί κι εγώ την βάζω κάτω και της αλλάζω τα φώτα.


κ γω με ψωμι εχω ενα θεμα! αλλα με σουσαμι κ κρατσανιστο εννοειται!
ο φουρνος σε ποια περιοχη ειναι???

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Να και κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου :ο Έχω έναν φούρνο εδώ που φτιάχνει ψωμί για διαβητικούς χωρίς καθόλου ζάχαρη/αλάτι θα προτιμήσω αυτό αρχικά και θα το μειώσω αρκετά ^_^ 
> 
> Γιάννη ήταν το μόνο που σκέφτηκα το γεγονός πως έτσι λαχταριστό όπως είναι παρασύρεσαι και τρως όλη την φρατζόλα. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν μήπως αυτός ήταν ο λόγος γιατί κι εγώ την βάζω κάτω και της αλλάζω τα φώτα.


Ακριβώς αυτό.Και συνήθως ξέρεις τι άλλη παρασπονδία κάνω;Βάζω γάλα με μπόλικη ζαχαρίνη...να γίνει ολύ γλυκό το γάλα,και παίρνω το ψωμί και το βουτάω μέσα και είναι κάτι παραπάνω από τέλειο...εε και άντε να μείνεις στα 50 γραμμάρια.2 φορές έχω φάει όλη τη φρατζόλα στην καθισιά. 7 στρογγυλα τραγανιστά κομμάτια ψωμί σε σχημα μαργαρητα...50 γραμαρια το καθενα.350 γραμμάρια ψωμί δηλαδή με 250 ml γάλα  :02. Shock:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Εννοω οτι εχει διαφορα αν φας 200 γρ κοτοπουλο ή ας πουμε 50 γραμμαρια σοκολατα (που ας πουμε εχουν ισες θερμιδες)


Τωρα αμα σου πω οτι απο τη στιγμη που εχουν ιδιες θερμιδες δεν υπαρχει διαφορα; Εκτος και αν σε καθε γευμα σου βαζεις σοκολατα αντι για κρεας.

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι δεν υπαρχει διαφορα? Το ενα ειναι υ/ας (ζαχαρη) και το αλλο ειναι πρωτεινη.

Στην απωλεια κιλων ισως να μην εχει διαφορα,αλλα το θεμα ειναι αν θα εχεις απωλεια λιπους με τη παραλληλη διατηρησης της μυικης μαζας και οχι μονο τα κιλα.

Το ερωτημα μου παραμενει  :01. Razz: 

@Μπιιφ δεν ξερω αν το "καλα,οκ... :01. Mr. Green: " σημαινει "συμφωνω" ή "λες χαζομαρες"

----------


## beefmeup

> @Μπιιφ δεν ξερω αν το "καλα,οκ..." σημαινει "συμφωνω" ή "λες χαζομαρες"


σημαινει οτι,τα εχουμε γραψει τοσες φορες..
απο κει κ περα κανεις ο,τι νομιζεις..

----------


## DimitrisT

> Γιατι δεν υπαρχει διαφορα?
> Στην απωλεια κιλων ισως να μην εχει διαφορα,αλλα το θεμα ειναι αν θα εχεις απωλεια λιπους με τη παραλληλη διατηρησης της μυικης μαζας και οχι μονο τα κιλα.


Μυικη μαζα δεν χανεις τοσο ευκολα, και μια μερα νηστικος τελειως να κατσεις δεν θα χασεις κατι.
Καθε μερα σοκολατα να τρως αντι για κοτοπουλο σε ενα γευμα δε θα χασεις τιποτα απο μυικο ιστο.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δε θα μεινεις σε τοση λιγη σοκολατα, θα φας και αλλο και θα ξεφυγεις..

----------


## tolis93

> δηλαδη φιλε συνολικα ποσα γραμμαρια αναλογουν για το καθενα στις 3100 θερμιδες?δεν ξερω να το υπολογισω..


ναι σορυ παραλειψη μ.
1 γρ πρωτεινης 4 θερμιδες
1 γρ υδατανθρακα 4 θερμιδες
1 γρ λιπαρα 9 θερμιδες
1 γρ αλκοολ 7 θερμιδες
1 γρ μερικα αφομοιωσιμες φυτικες ινες(πολυολες κτλπ) 1,5-2 θερμιδες

πας για ογκο και εισαι 77 κιλα οποτε για μενα παιξε 230 γρ πρωτεινη = 920 θερμιδες

λιπαρα 77 γρ 693 θερμιδες απο εκει δλδ
και οι υπολοιπες υδατανθρακες. δλδ 370 γρ χοντρικα

εμενα μ φενονται εξωφρενικα τα νουμερα αυτα.βεβαιωσου οτι ως τωρα τρως τοσο δλδ 2800 θερμιδες και μετα πας στις 3100

----------


## tolis93

> Μυικη μαζα δεν χανεις τοσο ευκολα, και μια μερα νηστικος τελειως να κατσεις δεν θα χασεις κατι.
> Καθε μερα σοκολατα να τρως αντι για κοτοπουλο σε ενα γευμα δε θα χασεις τιποτα απο μυικο ιστο.
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δε θα μεινεις σε τοση λιγη σοκολατα, θα φας και αλλο και θα ξεφυγεις..


μακροχρονια θα εχει στανταρ αλλαγες στη σωματικη τ συσταση.παραπανω λιπος λιγοτερη μυικη μαζα.στανταρ...αλλιως θα τρωγαμε καθε μερα κ κανα ντονατς καμια πατατα τηγανιτη κτλπ :01. Mr. Green:  αρκει να μεναμε στα μακρος μας

----------


## JOHN65

> ναι σορυ παραλειψη μ.
> 1 γρ πρωτεινης 4 θερμιδες
> 1 γρ υδατανθρακα 4 θερμιδες
> 1 γρ λιπαρα 9 θερμιδες
> 1 γρ αλκοολ 7 θερμιδες
> 1 γρ μερικα αφομοιωσιμες φυτικες ινες(πολυολες κτλπ) 1,5-2 θερμιδες
> 
> πας για ογκο και εισαι 77 κιλα οποτε για μενα παιξε 230 γρ πρωτεινη = 920 θερμιδες
> 
> ...


σευχαριστω φιλε.γιατι σου φαινονται εξωφρενικα τα νουμερα αυτα..?

----------


## Metropontix

> Ακριβώς αυτό.Και συνήθως ξέρεις τι άλλη παρασπονδία κάνω;Βάζω γάλα με μπόλικη ζαχαρίνη...να γίνει ολύ γλυκό το γάλα,και παίρνω το ψωμί και το βουτάω μέσα και είναι κάτι παραπάνω από τέλειο...εε και άντε να μείνεις στα 50 γραμμάρια.2 φορές έχω φάει όλη τη φρατζόλα στην καθισιά. 7 στρογγυλα τραγανιστά κομμάτια ψωμί σε σχημα μαργαρητα...50 γραμαρια το καθενα.350 γραμμάρια ψωμί δηλαδή με 250 ml γάλα


Η μαργαρίτα της γειτονιάς μας έχει και γλυκάνισο  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  Δεν ενδείκνυται για αυτό που είπες γιατί θα φας όχι 1 αλλά 10 φρατζόλες!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ase ασε...εγώ γενικά έχω ένα θεμα με το μετρο.Αν εχω κατι μπροστα μου δυσκολα σταματαω.Υπερφαγια να το ονομασω;Γλυκανισο εχω δοκιμασει σε παξιμαδακια..που παλι θυμμαι ειχα φαει σε 2 ωρες ολο τη σακουλα...οποτ περναγα απ την κουζινα επαιρνα κι ενα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gianna

> Η μαργαρίτα της γειτονιάς μας έχει και γλυκάνισο   Δεν ενδείκνυται για αυτό που είπες γιατί θα φας όχι 1 αλλά 10 φρατζόλες!!!


πω, πω τι είπες τώρα!!!! τρελαίνομαι για ψωμί με γλυκάνισο, έτσι είναι το Χριστόψωμο που παίρνουμε (παίρνανε οι γονείς μου μάλλον παλιότερα), μου θυμίζει και τη γιαγιά μου που ξετρελαινόταν!!! Είναι τέλειο!!

Για να μην γράφω άλλο post, έχω και μια ερώτηση και την παραθέτω: Για το κρέας ελαφιού τι λέτε; Είναι λιπαρό; Είδα σε ένα μαγαζί με κατεψυγμένα στη γειτονιά μου ότι είχε ελάφι φιλέτο και μου κίνησε την περιέργεια, φαινόταν καλό έτσι κόκκινο κόκκινο, οπότε πήρα γύρω στο μισό κιλό. Καλά οικονομικά δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα, για μια στο τόσο. Μου το έκοψε λεπτές φέτες για να το κάνω στο τηγάνι με νερό, όπως π.χ και το φιλέτο μοσχάρι.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## eli_din3

> πω, πω τι είπες τώρα!!!! τρελαίνομαι για ψωμί με γλυκάνισο, έτσι είναι το Χριστόψωμο που παίρνουμε (παίρνανε οι γονείς μου μάλλον παλιότερα), μου θυμίζει και τη γιαγιά μου που ξετρελαινόταν!!! Είναι τέλειο!!
> 
> Για να μην γράφω άλλο post, έχω και μια ερώτηση και την παραθέτω: Για το κρέας ελαφιού τι λέτε; Είναι λιπαρό; Είδα σε ένα μαγαζί με κατεψυγμένα στη γειτονιά μου ότι είχε ελάφι φιλέτο και μου κίνησε την περιέργεια, φαινόταν καλό έτσι κόκκινο κόκκινο, οπότε πήρα γύρω στο μισό κιλό. Καλά οικονομικά δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα, για μια στο τόσο. Μου το έκοψε λεπτές φέτες για να το κάνω στο τηγάνι με νερό, όπως π.χ και το φιλέτο μοσχάρι.


στα 100 γρ βρηκα 8.3 λιπος (τωρα το χει μαγειρεμενο..με τι τροπο δεν ξερω).. 28,1 πρωτεινες...

ελα ρε παιδια...ελα ρε παιδια.. οχι ελαφι... :/ :/ :/

και μονο στην σκεψη οτι "τηγανιζεις ελαφι"............

----------


## RAMBO

εχω δοκιμασει ελαφι ωραιο ειναι βρε Ελινα..τα κερατα του δεν ειναι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

> εχω δοκιμασει ελαφι ωραιο ειναι βρε Ελινα..τα κερατα του δεν ειναι


ρε το καημενο......................

----------


## tolis93

> σευχαριστω φιλε.γιατι σου φαινονται εξωφρενικα τα νουμερα αυτα..?


νταξει μου φενονται πολλα αλλα αυτα βγαζει δεν ειναι οτι αλλες θερμιδες εχεις κ αλλα βγαινουν. αν τρως οντως 2800 τις πας στισ 3100 οπως ειπαμε κ εισαι οκ.απλα αν τρως 2000-2200 πχ δε μπορεις να πας 3100 θα λιπωσεις τρελα.ανεβαζεις 200-200 καθε βδομαδα

----------


## tolis93

> ρε το καημενο......................


αλογο και βυσσωνας φορ δε γουιν ρε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

> αλογο και βυσσωνας φορ δε γουιν ρε


θεε μου....ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ..Ε ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΟΓΟ!!!φατε εκει ενα απλο κοτοπουλακι..αντε κανα ψαρακι κανα θαλασσινο λιγο χοιρινο και μοσχααρι και τελος..πωωω

----------


## lonsdale

Γιατι οχι αλογο?φοβερο ειναι

----------


## eli_din3

> Γιατι οχι αλογο?φοβερο ειναι


ε τοτε φατε και δελφινι..ε δεν γινεται ρε παιδια....

τεσπα...οι πρωτεινες που περιεχουν τα μακαρονια (ολικης ή εμπλουτισμενα με περισσοτερες πρωτεινες) αποφφορωνται απο τον οργανισμο ή ειναι ατελεις?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Νομίζω οτι μονο οι ζωϊκες(και δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος η σογια) ειναι πληρης πρωτεϊνες.Μπορεις ομως να φτιαξεις και πληρης συνδιασμους απο φυτικες τροφες συνδιαζωντας ομαδες.

----------


## Giannistzn

> ε τοτε φατε και δελφινι..ε δεν γινεται ρε παιδια....
> 
> τεσπα...οι πρωτεινες που περιεχουν τα μακαρονια (ολικης ή εμπλουτισμενα με περισσοτερες πρωτεινες) αποφφορωνται απο τον οργανισμο ή ειναι ατελεις?


Στο βελγιο και σε αρκετες χωρες του εξωτερικου τα εκτρεφουν για το κρεας τους ( τα αλογα). Δεν εχει καποια σχεση με το δελφινι..
Επισης, τα αλογακια του ιπποδρομου οταν τελειωσουν την "καριερα" τους που νομιζεις οτι πανε?   :08. Food:

----------


## lonsdale

Καμια σχεση το αλογο με το δελφινη.Το αλογο ειναι και πολυ καθαρο ζωο

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Ναι δικιο εχεις.. Ενω το δελφινι κολυμπαει σε βουρκους ας πουμε.. Ο,τι ναναι

----------


## lonsdale

Απο τα ζωα που τρωμε λεω ρε ψηλε χοιρινο μοσχαρι

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν εχει καποια σχεση η καθαριοτητα του ζωου με την βρωσιμοτητα του κρεατος του ή την ποιοτητα του.

Μα καμια απολυτως. Ολα τα σφάγεια ("κρεατα") ειναι στειρα οταν τα παιρνει ο κρεωπολης (θεωρητικα παντα).

----------


## polo0

γεια σας ! 
παιδια η μοσχαρισια μπριζολα η οποια ειναι πλουσια σε πρωτεινη οπως και το φιλετο κοτοπουλο και αλλα πως βλεπετε ποση πρωτεινη εχει ?! ποσο πρετεινη εχει το φιλετο κατοπουλο η μπριζολα η γαλοπουλα ? :01. Razz: 
δεν ξερω αμα το εξιγω κααλα ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος  :01. Unsure:

----------


## rey1989

@polo0

αυτά ειναι κάποια απο τα site που μπορείς να βλέπεις θερμίδες και μακρο τροφών. 
http://caloriecount.about.com/
http://nutritiondata.self.com/
http://www.calorieking.com/

 :08. Toast:

----------


## polo0

> @polo0
> 
> αυτά ειναι κάποια απο τα site που μπορείς να βλέπεις θερμίδες και μακρο τροφών. 
> http://caloriecount.about.com/
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/
> http://www.calorieking.com/


ααα ευχαριστωω πολυ φιλε να σε καλα !!

----------


## rey1989

έβαλα και έψησα 1200γρ στήθος κότα στον φούρνο  (έτσι λέει το χαρτί , ίσως να ήταν 50γρ λιγότερο λόγο οτι βάζουν και το χαρτί κλπ μέσα οταν ζυγίζουν αλλα και αφαίρεσα κάποια λιπάκια).
απο περιέργεια ζύγισα την κότα οταν την έβγαλα απο τον φούρνο και έμεινα κάγκελο βλέποντας οτι ήταν 466γρ ψημένη.
ειναι λογικό αυτό ? τόσο βγαίνει ρε παιδιά ? μήπως την έψησα πολύ ? δεν την έκαψα απλά είχε χάσει αρκετά υγρά απ ότι είδα.

και στην διατροφή μου την μετράω ψημένη 

στο πινακάκι στο calorie count



λέει μακρο για την ψημένη κότα 
"Calories in Chicken, Breast, Meat Only
Cooked, Roasted "

τελικά μετράω σωστά?  :01. Unsure: 
ειναι δυνατών να χάνει τόσα υγρά ?

----------


## Giannistzn

Οτι χανει υγρα, χανει σιγουρα. Και αν το παραψησεις, θα χασει πολλα.

Γιαυτο το λογο θα σου προτεινω να μετρας πριν το ψησιμο. Π.χ. εστω οτι τα 100γρ (αψητης) εχουν Χγρ πρωτεΐνης, εσυ κανεις τις μεριδες σου.

Οποτε αν εχεις 1kg και θες η καθε μεριδα να βγει 100γρ ξερεις οτι μετα το ψησιμο θα πρεπει να χωρισεις (οσα γρ και να βγει) σε 10μεριδες. Απλο και σε γλυτωνει απο περαιτερω υπολογισμους και υγρα και βλακειες  :08. Toast: 

Επισης, θα σου ελεγα να το περνας απλα απο αντικολητικο, 5λεπτα στο δυνατο απο καθε μερια και 5-6 λεπτα σε σιγανη φωτια και ειναι ετοιμο το κοτοπουλο, δεν θελει παραπανω (για να μην το παραψησεις). Οσο μικροτερα κομματακια κοβεις να ξερεις, και οσο περισσοτερο ψηνεις, τοσο μεγαλυτερη ειναι η απωλεια (σε υγρα)

----------


## rey1989

> Οτι χανει υγρα, χανει σιγουρα. Και αν το παραψησεις, θα χασει πολλα.
> 
> Γιαυτο το λογο θα σου προτεινω να μετρας πριν το ψησιμο. Π.χ. εστω οτι τα 100γρ (αψητης) εχουν Χγρ πρωτεΐνης, εσυ κανεις τις μεριδες σου.
> 
> Οποτε αν εχεις 1kg και θες η καθε μεριδα να βγει 100γρ ξερεις οτι μετα το ψησιμο θα πρεπει να χωρισεις (οσα γρ και να βγει) σε 10μεριδες. Απλο και σε γλυτωνει απο περαιτερω υπολογισμους και υγρα και βλακειες 
> 
> Επισης, θα σου ελεγα να το περνας απλα απο αντικολητικο, 5λεπτα στο δυνατο απο καθε μερια και 5-6 λεπτα σε σιγανη φωτια και ειναι ετοιμο το κοτοπουλο, δεν θελει παραπανω (για να μην το παραψησεις). Οσο μικροτερα κομματακια κοβεις να ξερεις, και οσο περισσοτερο ψηνεις, τοσο μεγαλυτερη ειναι η απωλεια (σε υγρα)


αυτό θα κανω απο εδω και πέρα.  :03. Thumb up: 
και μάλιστα θα την πετάω στο αντικολητικό την κότα να γίνετε gg όπως προτείνεις .  :08. Toast:

----------


## Giannistzn

Oπως κανεις το πιτακι (πανω κατω). Δηλαδη ψηλη φωτια να καψει, το πετας απο τη μια μερια (χωρις καθολου λαδι ή νερο) και μετα απο 4-5 λεπτα (μαξιμουμ) ειναι ετοιμο και ξεκολαει απο μονο του. Το ιδιο απο την αλλη και μετα χαμηλωνεις. 

Οταν ειναι ετοιμο το καταλαβαινεις (πιο πολυ εμπειρικα) ή δοκιμαζεις. Υποψην, οσο το ψηνεις μην το κοβεις για να δεις εαν εχει γινει, χανει υγρα παλι. Απο μπαχαρικα, αυτοσχεδιαζεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

tip κ για τους 2...σκορδο οσο καιει το τηγανι και καρυ.πετας το κοτοπουλο το γυρνας κ απο τις 2 μεχρι να παρει τα μπαχαρικα πανω τ.ριχνεις λιγο μπαλσαμικο κ το ξανα περνας.λιγο ομως γιατι θα πεθανετε απο τις αναθυμιασεις :01. Mr. Green:  μαζι με κρεμμυδι γινεται τουμπανο

----------


## rey1989

θα το κάνω Τόλη  :03. Bowdown:  (το κρεμμύδι σε κανα 3άρι εβδομάδες που θα είμαι άνετος με τον υδ). 
ωραίες ιδέες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eli_din3

> θα το κάνω Τόλη  (το κρεμμύδι σε κανα 3άρι εβδομάδες που θα είμαι άνετος με τον υδ). 
> ωραίες ιδέες


ελα καλε δυο τζιφρες κρεμμυδι για την μυρωρια δεν εχουν ουτε 3 γρ υδατ...

----------


## leftis

Μισό, γιατί μπερδέυτηκα. 100γρ άψητο κοτόπουλο έχει πχ 30 γρ πρωτείνης? Ή το μετράμε ψημένο? Εμένα 100γρ μου βγαίνουν συνήθως 60γρ μετά το ψήσιμο.

----------


## aqua_bill

> Μισό, γιατί μπερδέυτηκα. 100γρ άψητο κοτόπουλο έχει πχ 30 γρ πρωτείνης? Ή το μετράμε ψημένο? Εμένα 100γρ μου βγαίνουν συνήθως 60γρ μετά το ψήσιμο.


τα γραμμάρια είναι ωμής τροφής

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Μισό, γιατί μπερδέυτηκα. 100γρ άψητο κοτόπουλο έχει πχ 30 γρ πρωτείνης? Ή το μετράμε ψημένο? *Εμένα 100γρ μου βγαίνουν συνήθως 60γρ μετά το ψήσιμο*.


Πως το μετρησες αυτΟ??????????????? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## leftis

> Πως το μετρησες αυτΟ???????????????


Παίρνω ένα στήθος κοτόπουλο από την κατάψυξη και μου το μετράει 100. Μετά το ψήσιμο πάει στα 60-70. Χάνει πολλά νερά το άτιμο...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Nαι αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη, το ξερεις νομιζω. Ας πουμε αν 100 γρ κοτοπουλο εχουν 30 γρ πρωτεινη, μετα το ψησιμο παλι ισχυει αυτο... Βασικα παλι 30 γρ πρωτεινης θα εχουν μετα το ψησιμο. Απλα αυτο να διευκρινισω γιατι νομιζα οτι αλλο εννοουσες :01. Razz:  τσπ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## leftis

> Nαι αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη, το ξερεις νομιζω. Ας πουμε αν 100 γρ κοτοπουλο εχουν 30 γρ πρωτεινη, μετα το ψησιμο παλι ισχυει αυτο... Βασικα παλι 30 γρ πρωτεινης θα εχουν μετα το ψησιμο. Απλα αυτο να διευκρινισω γιατι νομιζα οτι αλλο εννοουσες τσπ


Βασικά απλά ρώτησα αν όταν λέμε 100γρ κρέας εννούμε πριν ή μετά το ψήσιμο γιατί άν τα 100γρ άψητα μου βγαίνουν 60 μετά το ψήσιμο τότε θέλω 150γρ άψητα. Κάπως έτσι το εννούσα  :01. Wink: .

----------


## CapoFighter

> Βασικά απλά ρώτησα αν όταν λέμε 100γρ κρέας εννούμε πριν ή μετά το ψήσιμο γιατί άν τα 100γρ άψητα μου βγαίνουν 60 μετά το ψήσιμο τότε θέλω 150γρ άψητα. Κάπως έτσι το εννούσα .


Εγω παντως το μετραω ψημενο γιατι αν το μετρησω αψητο τοτε βγαινει μια σταλια...

----------


## TheWorst

Μπα..Εγω το βραζω σε νερακι και στο φουρνο και φουσκωνει , αντι να μαζευεται  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

την πρωτεινη την ζυγιζουμε μαγειρεμενη γιατι χανει νερο
τον υ/α τον μετραμε ωμο.γτ παιρνει νερο

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> Εγω παντως το μετραω ψημενο γιατι αν το μετρησω αψητο τοτε βγαινει μια σταλια...


Δηλαδη κιεγω αυθαιρετα να αντικαθιστω τα ευρω σε λεπτα οταν βλεπω τις τιμες στην βιτρινα? :08. Spank: 
Τοσα γραμμαρια ωμης τροφης περιεχουν τοσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης
Π.χ. 100 γρ ωμο κοτοπουλο στηθος περιεχει 23 γρ πρωτεινης
Δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις αυτο, ειναι γραμμενο παντου
Το αν ψηθει το κοτοπουλο των 100 γρ και "χασει" νερο (πιθανοτατα) και παει στα 60 γρ, θα συνεχισει να εχει 23 γρ πρωτεινης, οποτε θα το μετρησεις στην κατασταση οπου εχεις πληροφοριες για την συσταση του. Συνηθως ωμο!
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/701/2




> την πρωτεινη την ζυγιζουμε μαγειρεμενη γιατι χανει νερο
> τον υ/α τον μετραμε ωμο.γτ παιρνει νερο


Δεν νομιζω να χασει ποτε ολο του το νερο εκτος και αν κανεις κατι ακραιο.
Αν θες να το μετρησεις ψημενο, θα πρεπει να ψαξεις πηγες οπου λενε ποση πρωτεινη εχει στην ψημενη μορφη.
Οποτε ποτε δεν θα καταφερουμε να φαμε 60 γρ κοτοπουλο π.χ, και να ειναι και 60γρ πρωτεινη
Ουτως η αλλως ειναι και το λιπος μεσα και αλλα...

----------


## Giannistzn

Παιδια, πυρηνικη φυσικη το καναμε. Ειναι πολυ απλο, και εγω προτιμω να το ζυγιζω ωμο για να ξερω ποσο τρωω. Ψημενο δεν! μπορεις να ξερεις παρα μονο στο περιπου (οχι οτι θα γινει κατι εαν χασεις 10-20γρ ή φας παραπανω).

1) Εαν θες να το ζυγισεις ωμο οριστε τα μακρος . Υπολογιζεις μεριδες πριν το ψησιμο, και χωριζεις μετα. Απλο

2) Εαν θες να το ζυγισεις ψημενο, βρασμενο, ψημενο ή οτιδηποτε παλι τα μακρος. Απλα εδω με τα υγρα που χανει, δεν μπορεις να κανεις υπολογισμους.

----------


## franky94

παιδια σορρυ για την απλη ερωτηση αλλα την πατατα βραστη πως την μετραμε?πχ 300 γραμμαρια μαγειρεμενα η οχι?

----------


## rey1989

+1 συμφωνώ με τον Giannistzn
ειχα φτιάξει κότα και έκοψα ενα κομάτι 150γρ και την έψησα στον φούρνο και μετά ήταν 95γρ
σήμερα έψησα 1200 και μου βγήκε 466  :02. Shock:  και αναγκάστηκα να την χωρίσω βάση των μακρο που έχει στα 1200 ωμή , οπότε για να είστε σίγουροι ζυγίστε την άψητη η χωρίστε τα κομμάτια πριν την ψήσετε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδια σορρυ για την απλη ερωτηση αλλα την πατατα βραστη πως την μετραμε?πχ 300 γραμμαρια μαγειρεμενα η οχι?


Αβραστη κανονικα. Εαν την ξεφλουδιζεις, υπολογιζε φυσικα λιγο παραπανω.

Γενικα η πατατα μονο στο φουρνο θα χασει υγρα, στο βρασιμο ιδια μενει.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γιώργο η διατροφή σου μεταφέρθηκε σε νέο, ξεχωριστό τόπικ για να μη χαθεί στις Γενικες.

διατροφη - βοηθηστε και σωστε ^^

----------


## giorgos1986

> Γιώργο η διατροφή σου μεταφέρθηκε σε νέο, ξεχωριστό τόπικ για να μη χαθεί στις Γενικες.
> 
> διατροφη - βοηθηστε και σωστε ^^


ok ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Irriversible

Στη περιοδο γραμμωσης ποσο τις εκατο πρεπει να κατεχει το καθε μακροσυστατικο στη διαιτα μας?

----------


## Devil

> Στη περιοδο γραμμωσης ποσο τις εκατο πρεπει να κατεχει το καθε μακροσυστατικο στη διαιτα μας?


μην τα υπολογιζεις με %....

υπολογισε καπου 2,5γρ πρωτεινης ανα κιλο.... 1γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο και παιξε με τους υδατανθρακες μεχρι να φτασεις τις θερμιδες που θες...

----------


## JOHN65

παιδια αν τρωω για πρωινο κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ειναι κακο?αντι πχ whey με βρωμη.

----------


## gym

> παιδια αν τρωω για πρωινο κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ειναι κακο?αντι πχ whey με βρωμη.


TEΛΕΙΟ  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


πρωτεινη το ενα υδατανθρακας το αλλο....ειτε τρως βρωμη ειτε ρυζι,υδατ ειναι....αντιστοιχα κ κοτα με γουευ,,,,

----------


## JOHN65

> TEΛΕΙΟ 
> 
> 
> πρωτεινη το ενα υδατανθρακας το αλλο....ειτε τρως βρωμη ειτε ρυζι,υδατ ειναι....αντιστοιχα κ κοτα με γουευ,,,,


οκ,σευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## franky94

> Αβραστη κανονικα. Εαν την ξεφλουδιζεις, υπολογιζε φυσικα λιγο παραπανω.
> 
> Γενικα η πατατα μονο στο φουρνο θα χασει υγρα, στο βρασιμο ιδια μενει.


συνηθως βραστες τις ετρωγα αλλα μετραγα 300γρ μαγειρεμενα καλα τεσπα δεν πειραζει!!ευχαριστω μαν!

----------


## tolis93

> συνηθως βραστες τις ετρωγα αλλα μετραγα 300γρ μαγειρεμενα καλα τεσπα δεν πειραζει!!ευχαριστω μαν!


οπως λεει κ παραπανω. η πατατες δεν αλλαζουν βαρος στο βρασιμο :01. Wink:

----------


## Irriversible

> μην τα υπολογιζεις με %....
> 
> υπολογισε καπου 2,5γρ πρωτεινης ανα κιλο.... 1γρ λιπαρα ανα κιλο και παιξε με τους υδατανθρακες μεχρι να φτασεις τις θερμιδες που θες...


Ετσι μου βγαινουν τα μακρος που παιρνω και τωρα στη περιοδο ογκου.

----------


## TheWorst

> Ετσι μου βγαινουν τα μακρος που παιρνω και τωρα στη περιοδο ογκου.


Ναι ρε φιλε,η διαφορα ειναι στις θερμιδες.

----------


## Devil

> Ετσι μου βγαινουν τα μακρος που παιρνω και τωρα στη περιοδο ογκου.


ναι αλλα λογικα στην περιοδο ογκου εισαι με παραπανω υδατανθρακες..... οταν μπεις σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τους μειωνεις για να κοψεις θερμιδες....

----------


## Irriversible

> ναι αλλα λογικα στην περιοδο ογκου εισαι με παραπανω υδατανθρακες..... οταν μπεις σε περιοδο γραμμωσης τους μειωνεις για να κοψεις θερμιδες....


Get it.

----------


## skel

αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει κάποιες απορίες δείτε το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει διατροφή-όγκου στο post 4 

ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## Metropontix

Έχουμε πει πως τις φυτικές πρωτεΐνες δεν τις προσμετράμε. Επίσης έχουμε πει πως ο οργανισμός επεξεργάζεται 30 περίπου γραμμάρια ανα 3 ώρες. Η απορία μου είναι σε ένα γεύμα που συμπεριλαμβάνει φακές θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και κρέας; Δηλαδή εφόσον δεν προσμετρούνται βάζουμε άλλα 30 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης από ζωική πηγή. Ο οργανισμός όμως θα μπορέσει να επεξεργαστεί 60 γραμμάρια συνολικής πρωτεΐνης ή θα πάρουμε σε λίπος το υπόλοιπο;

----------


## Giannistzn

> *Έχουμε πει πως τις φυτικές πρωτεΐνες δεν τις προσμετράμε. Επίσης έχουμε πει πως ο οργανισμός επεξεργάζεται 30 περίπου γραμμάρια ανα 3 ώρες*. Η απορία μου είναι σε ένα γεύμα που συμπεριλαμβάνει φακές θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και κρέας; Δηλαδή εφόσον δεν προσμετρούνται βάζουμε άλλα 30 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης από ζωική πηγή. Ο οργανισμός όμως θα μπορέσει να επεξεργαστεί 60 γραμμάρια συνολικής πρωτεΐνης *ή θα πάρουμε σε λίπος το υπόλοιπο*;


Στο πρωτο κομματι με τα bold, δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο. Τις φυτικες πρωτεΐνες φυσικα και τις μετρας. Καποιες ειναι βεβαια (σε ορισμενα τροφιμα) ατελης, και πρεπει να συνδιαστουν με κρεας, γαλακτοκομικα, αυγα κλπ για να εχεις βελιστο αποτελεσμα. Αλλα τις μετρας κανονικοτατα στα μακρος σου. Αυτο τα 30γρ / 3ωρες δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει πουθενα γραμμενο. Οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι.

Οσο για το 2ο κομματι, οσο δεν υπερβαινεις τις ημερησιες θερμιδες συντηρησης σου, δυσκολα να βαλεις λιπος.

----------


## Metropontix

κι όμως υπάρχει γραμμένο δες εδώ:



> Ακόμη θεωρείται σημαντικό ότι ο οργανισμός αφομοιώνει από κάθε γεύμα περίπου 30 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης. Αυτός είναι ένας ακόμη σημαντικός λόγος που προτείνονται 4-6 μικρά γεύματα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4


όσο για τις φυτικές πρωτεΐνες αναφέρθηκε πάλι εδώ απλά δεν βρίσκω το τόπικ. :ρ

Σήμερα πραγματικά μπερδεύτηκα γιατί είχε φακές και έφτιαξα και μια ομελέτα παρέα και σκέφτηκα πως έκανα βλακεία μετά. :/

----------


## Giannistzn

Απ'οσο γνωριζω δεν υπαρχει επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενη ερευνα που να λεει οτι ο οργανισμος ανα 3ωρες ή ανα 4 ή ανα 5 θα απορροφησει z,y ή z γραμμαρια πρωτεΐνης. Εχει γινει και συζητηση σε θεμα στη διατροφη περι αυτου.

Οσο για τις φυτικες, τις μετρας κανονικα. Πρωτεΐνες δεν ειναι? Ασχετο με την πηγη τους, πρωτεΐνες ειναι, αρα στα μακρος σου εκει τις μετρας.

----------


## Metropontix

Άρα δεν θα ψάχνω και κάτι ζωικό όταν έχει φακές καθώς φακές+ψωμάκι = μια χαρά πρωτεΐνη. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύυυυυυυυ.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τα εχω συζητησει τ απαρπανω θεματα με την βιολογο και τον χημικο στο σχολειο...
Οι πρωτεϊνες απο οσπρια,αν συνδιαστουν με υδατανθρακα οπως ρυζι πχ,δημιουργουν πληρης πρωτεϊνες.Οποτε τα μετραμε ολα.
Τωρα για το 30 γρ/3 ωρες,η βιολογος μου ειπε οτι σαν γενικος κανονας μαλλον ετσι ειναι,αλλα εξαρταται και απο τις απαιτησεις του καθε οργανισμου.Διφορετικο ρυθμο αποροφησης εχει καποιος που αθλειτε και διαφορετικο ο καναπεδακιας.Επισης,οι πρωτεϊνες δεν διασπουνται ολες ταυτοχρωνα...παρεχονται στον οργανισμο συνεχεια διαφορετικες ποσοτητες...αναλογα με τον ρυθμο διασπασης...αν φας πχ 30 γ ρ πρωτΕϊνη απο γιαουρτι και 30 γρ απο αυγο,εχεις 60γρ.Αλλα δεν θα αποροφηθουν στον ιδιο χρονο...το αυγο θα αρχισει να αποροφαται πιο γρηγορα,ενω μετ απο ώωωρες θα απορηφηθει και η πρωτεινη απο το γιαουρτι.Οποτε το 30 γρ/ωρα ειναι μαλλονψιλομουφα.Εκτος αν φας 100 γρ πρωτεϊνη whey,εε εκει λογικα δεν θα αποροφηθει ολη γιατι ειναι πρωτΕϊνη που διασπαται γρηγορα και θα ειναι μεγαλη η ποσοτητα για τον οργανισμο.Και επισης,αυτοι που κανεουν fasting και μεσα σε λιγες ωρες παιρνουν τα παντα...πως δνε εχουν προβλημα;
Νομιζω καπως ετσι ειναι,τωρα αν εχω λαθος συγνωμη,διορθωστε με.

----------


## leftis

Θέλω να κόψω τα γαλακτοκομικά για καμια εβδομάδα να δώ αποτελέσματα, αλλά έχω ένα θέμα. Πώς μπορώ να φάω το ρύζι και τα μακαρόνια όταν τα κάνω νερόβραστα χωρίς αλάτι? Συνήθως βάζω τυρί αλλά τώρα θέλω να το κόψω.

----------


## eli_din3

> Θέλω να κόψω τα γαλακτοκομικά για καμια εβδομάδα να δώ αποτελέσματα, αλλά έχω ένα θέμα. Πώς μπορώ να φάω το ρύζι και τα μακαρόνια όταν τα κάνω νερόβραστα χωρίς αλάτι? Συνήθως βάζω τυρί αλλά τώρα θέλω να το κόψω.


με λιγη σπιτικη σαλτσα ντοματα? ή τυρι σογιας?

----------


## leftis

> με λιγη σπιτικη σαλτσα ντοματα? ή τυρι σογιας?


Σόγια ούτε καν, αν ισχύουν αυτά που λέγονται. Σάλτσα σε στυλ pummaro θα έχω θέμα?

----------


## eli_din3

> Σόγια ούτε καν, αν ισχύουν αυτά που λέγονται. Σάλτσα σε στυλ pummaro θα έχω θέμα?


για μια βδομαδα δεν θα παθεις κατι να καταναλωσεις και λιγο τυρι σογιας 2-3 φορες :S
εε αυτες εχουν νομιζω ζαχαρη...εκτος αν βρεις καμια καλη χωρις..δεν εχω ιδεα να σου πω μαρκες γιατι εμεις εχουμε απο την γιαγια  :01. Razz:  xexe

----------


## tolis93

καταρχας.σογια αν παρεις μια βιολογικη φυσικης παραγωγης εισαι οκ.τρωω σογια γενικοτερα κανα 2 φορες τη βδομαδα οι εξετασεις μ μια χαρα ειναι. οσο για το τυρι.τπτ δε θα παθεις.σπιτικη σαλτσα κανε η 1 -2 κ σουπας κετσαπ δε νομιζω να σε πανε κ τοσο πισω.στη τελικη παρε ταμπασκο καπνιστο κ αλλαξε του τα φωτα

----------


## Ximerakis

Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας και τόνο κάνουν για περίοδο γράμμωσης ???

----------


## tolis93

> Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας και τόνο κάνουν για περίοδο γράμμωσης ???


περιοδος γραμμωσης = θερμιδες μεσα < θερμιδες εξω
απο εκει κ περα οτι λειτουργει πανω σ ειναι....
ο τονος τα σπαει
τα μακαρονια επισης
η σαλτσα ντοματας αν δν εχει κ πολυ ζαχαρη κομπλε εισαι

----------


## gym

> Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας και τόνο κάνουν για περίοδο γράμμωσης ???


σκεψου ακριβως τι ειναι αυτο που θα κανεις,..*.γραμμωση* η διαδικασια απωλειας λιπους?

εχουν διαφορα...στο *ενα θες να κοψεις τελειως για να δειξεις τους μυς σου οσο πιο καθαρα γινεται* ενω στο αλλο απλα εχεις κιλα να χασεις κ αρκετο λιπος ,οποτε κ παιζεις με θερμιδες....


εαν εισαι σε τετοιο επιπεδο μυικοτητας κ κηνυγας μια γραμμωση,εγω θα σου ελεγα οτι απο τους καλυτερους και ποιοτικοτερους υδατανθρακες (για μενα) ειναι η πατατα και η βρωμη μετα....το μακαρονι ειναι απο τους χειροτερους για μενα...πολυ επεξεργασια κ δεν το θελω...


για να καταλαβεις....

πατατα
γλυκοπατατα
ρυζι
βρωμη
μακαρονι
τα αλλα δεν τα βαζω καν απο ψωμια κτλ κτλ

και μιλαω για *γραμμωση* και ειναι καθαρα εμπειρικη η αποψη μου αυτη,δικη μου αλλα και πολλων αθλητων ακομα...

----------


## Ximerakis

Ευχαριστω και τουσ 2 σας  :01. Smile:

----------


## rey1989

1)θεωρείτε υπερβολή να τρως 30γρ κακάο καθαρό την ημέρα? φυσικά εννοώ να χωράει στα μάκρο σου και να ειναι στο πρωινό-δεκατιανό .
ξέρω πως λίγο κακάο και ιδικά χωρίς ζάχαρη κλπ καθαρό δεν κάνει κακό όμως εγω μιλάω για *καθημερινά*. το βάζω στα 2 πιτάκια :15γρ κακάο, λίγη ζαχαρίνη χωρίς ασπαρτάμη και λίγο γάλα 1,5% να ανακατευτεί και γίνετε σαν μερέντα και απο πάνω κανέλα και με καλύπτει διώχνοντας την όρεξη για γλυκό γιατι ουσιαστικά και νόστιμο ειναι και νιώθω πως τρώω γλυκό καθημερινά , πράγμα που αυτομάτως διώχνει κάθε επιθυμία για κάθε είδους γλυκό.(δεν κάνω cheat meals).

βολεύει τρελά όμως ειναι οκ , τι λέτε?

2) Το λάχανο αν το περάσω σκέτο με λιγη ρίγανη απο το αντικολιτικό ειναι το ίδιο με το να το φάω ωμό ? ή ειναι καλύτερα να το καταναλώνω ωμό ? (λόγο αύξησης γλυκαμικού δείκτη)

----------


## average_joe

1) καταναλωνω πολυ καιρο τωρα κακαο, αλλοτε την ποσοτητα που λες, αλλοτε μεγαλυτερη. δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να μην το κανεις.

2) οπως σου αρεσει.

----------


## rey1989

> 1) καταναλωνω πολυ καιρο τωρα κακαο, αλλοτε την ποσοτητα που λες, αλλοτε μεγαλυτερη. δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να μην το κανεις.
> 
> 2) οπως σου αρεσει.


μια χαρά τότε  :08. Toast: 
θένξ

----------


## tolis93

> μια χαρά τότε 
> θένξ


μονο σε καροτα κ κρεμμυδια ανεβαινει ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης.κ παλι το γλυκαιμικο φορτιο τους ειναι χαμηλο. το μονο π δε ξερω ειναι αν χανει καποια συστατικα (για μικρο μιλαω)

----------


## eli_din3

ξερει κανεις τις διατροφικες πληροφοριες απο το κριθαρακι μαγειρεμενο?? γιατι δεν το βρισκω  και δεν ξερω και πως ειναι στα αγγλικα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μάλλον orzo είναι στα αγγλικά. Μόνο ωμό το βρίσκω: 340 θερμιδες, 10 πρωτεινη, 71 υδατανθρακα. 
Κοκκινιστό στο φούρνο το κάνεις;

----------


## eli_din3

> Μάλλον orzo είναι στα αγγλικά. Μόνο ωμό το βρίσκω: 340 θερμιδες, 10 πρωτεινη, 71 υδατανθρακα. 
> Κοκκινιστό στο φούρνο το κάνεις;


η μαμα  :01. Razz:  ε ναι στον φουρνο χωρις λαδι με λιγη σπιτικη σαλτσα ντοματας...ισως και βραστο καποιες φορες

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βρήκα κι αυτό, αλλά μάλλον εννοεί απλός βρασμένο. Αν προσθέσεις σάλτσα και πολύ λάδι όπως το κάνουν συνήθως οι μανάδες :01. Mr. Green: , αλλάζει πολύ.
*


Nutrition Facts**Calories in Orzo Pasta (cooked)*


  Serving Size: 1 cup





*Amount Per Serving
*



*  Calories*
316.0



*  Total Fat*
0.0 g




  Saturated Fat
0.0 g




  Polyunsaturated Fat
0.0 g




  Monounsaturated Fat
0.0 g



*  Cholesterol*
0.0 mg



*  Sodium*
0.0 mg



*  Potassium*
0.0 mg



*  Total Carbohydrate*
0.0 g




  Dietary Fiber
0.0 g




  Sugars
0.0 g



*  Protein*
0.0 g

----------


## eli_din3

> Βρήκα κι αυτό, αλλά μάλλον εννοεί απλός βρασμένο. Αν προσθέσεις σάλτσα και πολύ λάδι όπως το κάνουν συνήθως οι μανάδες, αλλάζει πολύ.
> *
> 
> 
> Nutrition Facts**Calories in Orzo Pasta (cooked)*
> 
> 
>   Serving Size: 1 cup
> 
> ...


carb 0? μακαρι αλλα που  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

E;;;;;;;  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Καλά λες, δε το πρόσεξα το πόσταρα χωρις να το διαβάσω  :01. Mr. Green: 
Από εδώ το πήρα. http://www.sparkpeople.com/calories-in.asp?food=orzo+pasta

Γενικά δε θα βρεις ακριβώς, καθώς παίζει πολύ το λάδι που θα βάλεις. Εκτός κι αν κάνεις πχ, 500γρ άβραστο κριθαρακι, βάλεις μια ποσότητα λαδιού που θα χεις μετρήσει από πριν, και μετά το χωρίσεις σε μερίδες. Έτσι μόνο θα ξέρεις ακριβώς.

----------


## CapoFighter

Διαβασα οτι βραζοντας τις γλυκοπατατες χανονται καποιες απο τις βιταμινες,κτλ... στο νερο !!! Και ελεγε οτι ειναι χαζομαρα να πεταμε αυτο το νερο.   Δηλαδη τι πρεπει να το κανουμε?   Αν οντως αυτο ισχυει τοτε τι θα πρεπει να κανουμε με αυτο το νερο?  Να βρασουμε τιποτα αλλο μεσα πχ ρυζι για να απορροφησει ενα μερος απο αυτα που εχασε η πατατα και ετσι να δημιουργησουμε ρυζι με βιταμινες πατατας? :01. Mr. Green:  ι

----------


## Galthazar

> Διαβασα οτι βραζοντας τις γλυκοπατατες χανονται καποιες απο τις βιταμινες,κτλ... στο νερο !!! Και ελεγε οτι ειναι χαζομαρα να πεταμε αυτο το νερο.   Δηλαδη τι πρεπει να το κανουμε?   Αν οντως αυτο ισχυει τοτε τι θα πρεπει να κανουμε με αυτο το νερο?  Να βρασουμε τιποτα αλλο μεσα πχ ρυζι για να απορροφησει ενα μερος απο αυτα που εχασε η πατατα και ετσι να δημιουργησουμε ρυζι με βιταμινες πατατας? ι


θα απορροφησεις μικροβια και λασπες ετσι..βρωμονερο ειναι αυτο απο τις πατατες

----------


## lonsdale

Αμα για αρκετο διαστημα ακολουθησω τον τροπο διατροφης που τρως μαζεμενες τις θερμιδες σου σε 2 γευματα,θα ειναι κακο για την υγεια?τι λετε?

----------


## RAMBO

ρε παιδια εκανα τωρα στο τεφαλ 2 μπριζολες και ειπα να βαλω και βουτυρο απο πανω να δω πωσ θα ειναι...με εχει πεθανει το στομαχι μου μιλαμε :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Puke:

----------


## gym

ρε συ....βουτυρο πανω σε μπριζολα?δεν σου φτανει το λιπος που βγαζει απο μονη της...?πιες λεμονι τωρα με σοδα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Σκέτη σαβούρα το βούτηρο.Βιταμ ολα αυτα σκετες π@π@ριες.Φουλ στην επεξεργασια για να γινει το φυτικο λιπος στην μορφή που έχει το βουτηρο.Σπάνε τους πολυακόρεστους δεσμούς του λίπους και κάτι γίνετια με το υδρογόνο και γίνεται υδρογονομένο λίπος απ οσο ξερω.Το κάναμε στο σχολειο σε εργασια.

----------


## RAMBO

ε ειπα να πειραματιστω :01. Mr. Green: ..δεν εχω λεμονι με το ζορι κρατιεμαι να μην τα βγαλω...κοκα κολα κανει?

----------


## gym

ε αμα δεν εχεις σοδα πιες κοκα ελπιζω να ειναι ζιιιιρο να μην σε χαλασει την διατα παναθεμα σε... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

ενταξει τα εβγαλα και ησυχασα...ποια διαιτα σταματησε εδω και καιρο,με απασχολουν δυστυχως αλλα θεματα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Διαβασα οτι βραζοντας τις γλυκοπατατες χανονται καποιες απο τις βιταμινες,κτλ... στο νερο !!! Και ελεγε οτι ειναι χαζομαρα να πεταμε αυτο το νερο.   Δηλαδη τι πρεπει να το κανουμε?   Αν οντως αυτο ισχυει τοτε τι θα πρεπει να κανουμε με αυτο το νερο?  Να βρασουμε τιποτα αλλο μεσα πχ ρυζι για να απορροφησει ενα μερος απο αυτα που εχασε η πατατα και ετσι να δημιουργησουμε ρυζι με βιταμινες πατατας? ι


γτ δεν τις κανεις ψητες στο φουρνο?? :01. Unsure: εγω ετσι τις τρωω και ειναι απαιχτες. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

> *ενταξει τα εβγαλα και ησυχασα*...ποια διαιτα σταματησε εδω και καιρο,με απασχολουν δυστυχως αλλα θεματα


χαιρομαι που το μοιραστηκες αυτο μαζι μας! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: αφου ηταν η λυση στο προβλημα μου

ποτε ξανα μπριζολες με βουτυρο,παντως για να ξερετε η γευση ηταν σαν τηγανιτες κοτομπουκιες και γενικα αξιζε θα ελεγα

----------


## giorgos1986

Παίδες εχω χαθει λιγο με τα sights και τις αποκλίσεις τους οποτε είπα να ανοίξω ενα θέμα εδω για τα παρακάτω:
πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης έχουν τα

Μοσχάρι φιλέτο 100γρ?

Κοτόπουλο στήθος 100γρ

ενα ασπράδι μεσαίου αυγού

και αν ειναι εύκολο , ποσα γρ υδατάνθρακαι κ φυτικές ίνες στα 100γρ μαυρο ρύζι?
Y.Γ. τα κρεατικά πάντα γκριλ ή ψητά (με ελάχιστο η καθόλου λάδι)
HEEEEEELP  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## humanoid

> Αμα για αρκετο διαστημα ακολουθησω τον τροπο διατροφης που τρως μαζεμενες τις θερμιδες σου σε 2 γευματα,θα ειναι κακο για την υγεια?τι λετε?


ενα μειονεκτημα για μενα οταν τρως τοσο μεγαλα γευματα ειναι οτι ανοιγει το στομαχι σου,τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυουν αυτα που λεγονται για την αποροφηση της πρωτεινης οι αποψεις διυστανται,υπαρχουν καποια ατομα που το κανουν αυτο.
Δοκιμασε το κ δες πως παει,στην τελικη ολα trial and error ειναι και βρισκεις τι σου τεριαζει.

----------


## polo0

η μαστιχα θεωρειται ανθυγιεινη ρρ παιδια? κανει κακο μια την ημερα?

----------


## exkaliber

καλο δεν κανει παντως
δεν εχει και τπτ το φυσικο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

ισως φερνει σαλιο στα δοντια και εξουδετερωνει τπτ οξεα :01. Unsure:

----------


## s0k0s

Μαστιχα χιου;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## polo0

[QUOTE=exkaliber;546091]καλο δεν κανει παντως
δεν εχει και τπτ το φυσικο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

ισως φερνει σαλιο στα δοντια και εξουδετερωνει τπτ οξεα :01. Unsure: [/QUOTE
δηλαδη χαλαει την διατροφη?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## polo0

> καλο δεν κανει παντως
> δεν εχει και τπτ το φυσικο
> 
> ισως φερνει σαλιο στα δοντια και εξουδετερωνει τπτ οξεα


ααα δηλαδη χαλαει και την διατροφη?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## eli_din3

βιολογικα δημητριακα... στα 100 γρ 3,7 γρ ζαχαρη απο ζαχαροκαλαμο..καλα δεν ειναι μωρε για μια στο τοσο??? ή για 1 φορα την εβδομαδα

----------


## procop

αυγα βραστα για βραδυνο με σαλατα,τα προτιμαται?
3 ωρες πριν τον υπνο,γιατι αμεσως πριν τρωω γιαουρτι.

----------


## average_joe

^δεν τα προτιμαω εκεινη την ωρα λογω διαφορετικων χρονισμων των γευματων μου, αλλα εννοειται οτι ειναι εξαιρετικη επιλογη.

α! και ελπιζω να λες ολοκληρα.

@eli_din3
καλα ειναι βρε συ μην καταπιεζεσαι σε αυτο το βαθμο, η συνεπεια που υποθετω εχεις γενικα στη διατροφη σου στο τελος της μερας (προσωπικα προτιμω το "εβδομαδας") ειναι αυτο που μετραει.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> αυγα βραστα για βραδυνο με σαλατα,τα προτιμαται?
> 3 ωρες πριν τον υπνο,γιατι αμεσως πριν τρωω γιαουρτι.





> ^δεν τα προτιμαω εκεινη την ωρα λογω διαφορετικων χρονισμων των γευματων μου, αλλα εννοειται οτι ειναι εξαιρετικη επιλογη.
> 
> α! και ελπιζω να λες ολοκληρα.


^^  :03. Thumb up: 

Τρώω 4 κάθε βράδυ προ ύπνου!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## procop

> ^^ 
> 
> Τρώω 4 κάθε βράδυ προ ύπνου!


θενκσ!

----------


## s0k0s

> ^^ 
> 
> Τρώω 4 κάθε βράδυ προ ύπνου!


Οποτε βραδυνο ροφημα δν ειναι τοσο "υποχρεωτικο";

----------


## rey1989

πήρα την απόφαση εφόσον θα κάνω ισορροπημένη σωστή διατροφή χωρίς ακρότητες να εμπλουτίσω και το μενου μου ώστε να ξεφύγω απο την μονοτονία της κότας γιατι εδω που τα λέμε την σιχάθηκα λιγο (μονο κότα για μήνες).

*1)*θέλω την γνώμη σας γιατι σκέφτομαι να τρώω κανα 3άρι φορές την εβδομάδα ψαρονέφρι στο μεσημεριανό μου (μέρα παρα μέρα) ειναι οκ λέτε? .
εδω ειναι τα πινακάκια με τα διατροφικά στοιχεία(άψητα) καθώς και την συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα που τρώω στο γεύμα μου.



θα βάλω επίσης τόνο 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα και μια φορά την εβδομάδα μοσχάρι noir.

*2)* Τα Σ/Κ που έχω off παραλείπω το μεταπροπονητικό μου γεύμα και σκέφτομαι πως ειναι ευκαιρία να τρώω ένα-δύο μήλα. Τα πράσινα ειναι καλύτερα απο τα κόκκινα απο θέμα σακχάρων? η γενικά ειναι το ίδιο πάνω κάτω και να αποφύγω να τρωω μήλα?  ψάχνω κατάλληλα φρούτα να τρώω τα Σαββατοκύριακα λόγο οτι μου αρέσουν πολυ αλλα και έχω ενα σεβαστό κενό θερμίδων ωστε να τα βάλω άνετα όμως δεν βγάζω άκρη. Για να πω την αλήθεια τα φοβάμαι λίγο.

Ειναι κάπως ειρωνικό, οταν ακολουθούσα λάθος στάση ζωης δεν μου άρεσαν και δεν έτρωγα φρούτα αλλα σαβούρα και τώρα πάλι δεν τρώω φρούτα γιατι έχουν σάκχαρα  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Keirox

> πήρα την απόφαση εφόσον θα κάνω ισορροπημένη σωστή διατροφή χωρίς ακρότητες να εμπλουτίσω και το μενου μου ώστε να ξεφύγω απο την μονοτονία της κότας γιατι εδω που τα λέμε την σιχάθηκα λιγο (μονο κότα για μήνες).
> 
> *1)*θέλω την γνώμη σας γιατι σκέφτομαι να τρώω κανα 3άρι φορές την εβδομάδα ψαρονέφρι στο μεσημεριανό μου (μέρα παρα μέρα) ειναι οκ λέτε? .
> εδω ειναι τα πινακάκια με τα διατροφικά στοιχεία(άψητα) καθώς και την συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα που τρώω στο γεύμα μου.
> 
> 
> 
> θα βάλω επίσης τόνο 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα και μια φορά την εβδομάδα μοσχάρι noir.
> 
> ...


Αν χωράνε στα μάκρο σου ΌΛΑ είναι καλά. πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα; Γιατί δεν bulkάρεις; απο ότι θυμάμε είχες πολύ λίγη μάζα.

----------


## rey1989

ειμαι 75 περίπου
δεν bulkάρω γιατι το φοβάμαι για να ειμαι ειλικρινής .
πριν λιγες μέρες κάποιος απο το gym μου (θηρίο κανονικό) με είδε στα αποδυτήρια που άλλαζα και μου λέει πρέπει να αρχίσεις να τρως φίλε μου ,σου χρειάζεται φαγητό..)
με έβαλε σε σκέψεις αλλα λόγο οτι πέρσι τέτοια εποχή ήμουν χοντρός μου έχουν μείνει ακόμα φοβίες σχετικά με το φαγητό και αυτό είναι που με σταματάει προς το παρών γιατι δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσει το σώμα μου , δεν θελω να καταλήξω να προσπαθώ να χάσω κιλά πάλι  :08. Turtle: 

αυτη η διατροφή που θα κάνω θα ειναι ισοθερμιδική 180πρωτ/180Υδ/74λιπ και θα δω , ισως να δοκιμάσω αργότερα μια ελαφρός υπερθερμιδική (?) αλλα είμαι επιφυλακτικός .

----------


## Galthazar

> Οποτε βραδυνο ροφημα δν ειναι τοσο "υποχρεωτικο";


οχι μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι στερεο γευμα

----------


## s0k0s

> οχι μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι στερεο γευμα


Ευχαριστω πολυ  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> ειμαι 75 περίπου
> δεν bulkάρω γιατι το φοβάμαι για να ειμαι ειλικρινής .
> πριν λιγες μέρες κάποιος απο το gym μου (θηρίο κανονικό) με είδε στα αποδυτήρια που άλλαζα και μου λέει πρέπει να αρχίσεις να τρως φίλε μου ,σου χρειάζεται φαγητό..)
> με έβαλε σε σκέψεις αλλα λόγο οτι πέρσι τέτοια εποχή ήμουν χοντρός μου έχουν μείνει ακόμα φοβίες σχετικά με το φαγητό και αυτό είναι που με σταματάει προς το παρών γιατι δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσει το σώμα μου , δεν θελω να καταλήξω να προσπαθώ να χάσω κιλά πάλι 
> 
> αυτη η διατροφή που θα κάνω θα ειναι ισοθερμιδική 180πρωτ/180Υδ/74λιπ και θα δω , ισως να δοκιμάσω αργότερα μια ελαφρός υπερθερμιδική (?) αλλα είμαι επιφυλακτικός .


dude μη φοβασαι τιποτα γιατι πολυ απλα.τοτε δε γυμναζοσουν. με τη γυμναστικη αλλαζουν πολλα στο σωμα. τα δε μηλα μη τα φοβασαι.εγω καθε μα καθε βραδυ τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες ψιλοτσιταρω(ειναι μη παω κουζινα.ολο κ κανα μπισκοτακι ολο κ κανα cherios θα ναι εξω κ παει λεγοντας.στο γιαουρτι μεσα ολα) και δεν εχει αλλαξει τπτ.τα 2 μηλα θα σε χαλασουν?με τπτ....κ ειναι φρουκτοζη.δεν ειναι σακχαρα τυπου ζαχαρη κ τετοια.εχει διαφορα. βαλε κ 3 κ 4 μηλα κ αν δεις οτι σε χαλανε βγαλτα σιγα. οσο για αυτο π πε το παλικαρι στο γυμναστιριο σ κατι θα ξερει.δε σε εχω δει απο κοντα δε ξερω οποτε δε μπορω να σχηματισω γνωμη. αλλα μη κολλας.ιδια κολληματα ειχα κ μονο οταν τα ξεπερασα ειδα ωραια αποτελεσματα πανω μ. για μενα μη τρελενεσαι τοσο κ πειραματισου. το ψαρονεφρι δε μια χαρα κρεαταρα ειναι. σορυ για το μακρυ κ οφ τοπικ ποστ

----------


## giorgos1986

παιδια , μοσχαρι φιλετο ή ψαρονεφρι 4 φορες τι βδομαδα μεσημεριανο να τρωω ή κοτοπουλο all day long? ισοθερμιδική κάνω και προσπαθώ να χάσω λίπος σιγά σιγά (12% ειμαι προς το παρόν)

----------


## CapoFighter

Πανω στις συσκευασιες της βρωμης γραφει συνηθως οτι ενας τροπος μαγειρεματος ειναι να μουλιασεις την βρωμη για 2 ωρες και μετα να την βρασεις για 5 λεπτα. Πρεπει οντως να το μουλιασεις για να το βρασεις? Το πρωι που ξυπναω για παραδειγμα δεν προλαβαινω να το μουλιασω οποτε δεν θα γινει? 

Επισης να ρωτησω αν στο τελος το μειγμα που θα βαλω θα το στραγγισω η θα περιμενω να εξατμιστει ολο το νερο? 

Υ.Γ. δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε οποτε ρωταω για να μην κανω καμια μλ@@κια...

----------


## CapoFighter

> παιδια , μοσχαρι φιλετο ή ψαρονεφρι 4 φορες τι βδομαδα μεσημεριανο να τρωω ή κοτοπουλο all day long? ισοθερμιδική κάνω και προσπαθώ να χάσω λίπος σιγά σιγά (12% ειμαι προς το παρόν)


Συνηθως κοτοπουλο τρως που ξες οτι δεν περιεχει καθολου λιπος, ενω στο μοσχαρι υπαρχει αναμεσα απο τις μυικες ινες το λιπος οποτε δυσκολο να το βγαλεις. Για ψαρονεφρι το θεωρω ακριβο οποτε μεινε στο κοτοπουλο η σε πολυ καθαρο φιλετο μοσχαρι...

----------


## gym

> Συνηθως κοτοπουλο τρως που ξες οτι δεν περιεχει καθολου λιπος, ενω στο μοσχαρι υπαρχει αναμεσα απο τις μυικες ινες το λιπος οποτε δυσκολο να το βγαλεις. Για ψαρονεφρι το θεωρω ακριβο οποτε μεινε στο κοτοπουλο η σε πολυ καθαρο φιλετο μοσχαρι...


και γαλοπουλα εαν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να βρεις σε κρεοπωλειο

----------


## Giannistzn

Όσον αφορά το IF θέλει διάρκεια για να "δουλέψει" ή προσαρμόζεται ο οργανισμός άμεσα; 

Π.χ εάν για 2 μέρες έχεις τα γεύματα σου σε ένα χρονικό όριο 6-8 ωρών είναι παρόμοιο με το να είναι αυτη η ρουτίνα σου;

----------


## giorgos1986

> Συνηθως κοτοπουλο τρως που ξες οτι δεν περιεχει καθολου λιπος, ενω στο μοσχαρι υπαρχει αναμεσα απο τις μυικες ινες το λιπος οποτε δυσκολο να το βγαλεις. Για ψαρονεφρι το θεωρω ακριβο οποτε μεινε στο κοτοπουλο η σε πολυ καθαρο φιλετο μοσχαρι...


εχω την ευχαίρια να τρωω και σε κάθε γεύμα ψαρονέφρι (που λεει ο λογος) αδερφέ , απλά ρωτάω γιατι είναι κόκκινο κρέας και απο διατροφολογία δεν ενδείκνυται σε καθημερινή βάση και έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο αν κάνει ή όχι 
τι μου προτείνεις?

----------


## Galthazar

> παιδια , μοσχαρι φιλετο ή ψαρονεφρι 4 φορες τι βδομαδα μεσημεριανο να τρωω ή κοτοπουλο all day long? ισοθερμιδική κάνω και προσπαθώ να χάσω λίπος σιγά σιγά (12% ειμαι προς το παρόν)


 αμα εχεις την δυνατοτητα φυσικα. Σαν το μοσχαρι τιποτα! Ασε που αμα τρως συνεχεια κοτα θα το βαρεθεις.




> Συνηθως κοτοπουλο τρως που ξες οτι δεν περιεχει καθολου λιπος, ενω στο μοσχαρι υπαρχει αναμεσα απο τις μυικες ινες το λιπος οποτε δυσκολο να το βγαλεις. Για ψαρονεφρι το θεωρω ακριβο οποτε μεινε στο κοτοπουλο η σε πολυ καθαρο φιλετο μοσχαρι...


οχι το μοσχαρι ειναι καθαρο δεν περιεχει ενδιαμεσα λιπος. το λιπος θα το βρεις αν εχει γυρω γυρω απο την μπριζολα οπου αφερειτε ευκολα. Λιπος αναμεσα στις μυικες ινες θα βρεις στο προβατο, αρνι, ζυγουρι στα "λιπαρα" δηλαδη κρεατα οχι στα "στεγνα".

----------


## CapoFighter

> *οχι το μοσχαρι ειναι καθαρο δεν περιεχει ενδιαμεσα λιπος*. το λιπος θα το βρεις αν εχει γυρω γυρω απο την μπριζολα οπου αφερειτε ευκολα. Λιπος αναμεσα στις μυικες ινες θα βρεις στο προβατο, αρνι, ζυγουρι στα "λιπαρα" δηλαδη κρεατα οχι στα "στεγνα".


Για αυτο θα διαφωνισω... Ας δωσει και καποιος αλλος την γνωμη του για να βγαλουμε κανα συμπερασμα!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

στη καλυτερη το μοσχαρι να εχει 4% λιπος πιστευω. τουλαχιστον εκει π δουλευω δεν εχω "κοψει" πιο καθαρο κρεας ουτε εχω βρει μακρος για χαμηλοτερο σε λιπαρα μοσχαρι. δε νομιζω να πεθανουμε κιολας αν εχει 8 γρ λιπαρα μια μεριδα 200 γρ νταξει.κ δεν ειναι κ ολα κορεσμενα. το δε ψαρονεφρι ειναι πεντακαθαρο κ μαζευει στα ακρα λιπος.σε αντιθεση με το μοσχαρι π το εχει ενδομυικα.(ρε τη χασαπιλα μ τι ξερω) 
αν εχετε θεμα με το λιπος καλη επιλογη ειναι κ χοιρινο σε ενα σημειο μεταξυ στηθους κ ωμων δε θυμαμαι πως λεγεται.το πιο καθαρο π εχω δει τουλαχιστον σε χοιρινη μπριζολα.
οσο για τη βρωμη π ειδα παραπανω. βρασε νερο ριχτο απο πανω κ ειναι μια χαρα. εδω κ ωμη τρωγεται

----------


## average_joe

> Όσον αφορά το IF θέλει διάρκεια για να "δουλέψει" ή προσαρμόζεται ο οργανισμός άμεσα; 
> 
> Π.χ εάν για 2 μέρες έχεις τα γεύματα σου σε ένα χρονικό όριο 6-8 ωρών είναι παρόμοιο με το να είναι αυτη η ρουτίνα σου;


για ξαναπες τι θες να γραψεις γιατι δεν σε καταλαβα.





> αμα εχεις την δυνατοτητα φυσικα. *Σαν το μοσχαρι τιποτα!* Ασε που αμα τρως συνεχεια κοτα θα το βαρεθεις.
> οχι το μοσχαρι ειναι καθαρο δεν περιεχει ενδιαμεσα λιπος. το λιπος θα το βρεις αν εχει γυρω γυρω απο την μπριζολα οπου αφερειτε ευκολα. Λιπος αναμεσα στις μυικες ινες θα βρεις στο προβατο, αρνι, ζυγουρι στα "λιπαρα" δηλαδη κρεατα οχι στα "στεγνα".


 :03. Thumb up:  για τα bold.
καταναλωνω κοκκινο κρεας αρκετα χρονια σε καθημερινη βαση (και αυγα) και ...ζω ακομα.
αυτην τη περιοδο το χω 3 φορες τη βδομαδα αλλα αυτο εχει να κανει με τον τροπο που το μαγειρευω και γενικα τους χρονισμους.

οσον αφορα το λιπος, εχει ενδομυικο που ναι μεν δεν μπορεις να το ξεχωρισεις αλλα δεν τρεχει.
παιρνεις σχετικα αλιπα μερη οπως το νουα.
αν δεν κανω λαθος τα macros του ειναι πανω κατω αυτα.
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3756/2

κατα τα αλλα οσον αφορα τα κορεσμενα, νταξει δεν ειναι και trans για να τα φοβαστε.
ενα 10- 15% των ημερησιων θερμιδων ειναι ενα καλο ποσοστο για να τα χετε στη διατροφη σας.

----------


## Crased

Παιδια εχω προβλημα την μερα και ειδικα μετα την προπονηση δυσκολο να κατσω να φαω (αυγα-μελι-ψαρι) και τα σχετικα! θα ηταν καλο να παρω καποιο συμπληρωμα ; το λεω γιατι μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να τρως πρωτεινη κατι που δεν κανω πολυ!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια εχω προβλημα την μερα και ειδικα μετα την προπονηση δυσκολο να κατσω να φαω (αυγα-μελι-ψαρι) και τα σχετικα! θα ηταν καλο να παρω καποιο συμπληρωμα ; το λεω γιατι μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να τρως πρωτεινη κατι που δεν κανω πολυ!!!


σημαντικοτερο ρολο παιζει η προ-προπονητικη διατροφη.μετα θελεις πρωτεινη βεβαια. οποτε με ενα συμπληρωμα τη βγαζεις οκ στα σιγουρα αν δε μπορεις να φας.το μελι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο παντως.

----------


## Crased

> σημαντικοτερο ρολο παιζει η προ-προπονητικη διατροφη.μετα θελεις πρωτεινη βεβαια. οποτε με ενα συμπληρωμα τη βγαζεις οκ στα σιγουρα αν δε μπορεις να φας.το μελι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο παντως.


δηλαδη συμαντικο ειναι το γευμα μετα την προπονηση ; εγω ουτε 100 γρ δεν παιζει να τρωο την ημερα!! τρωο ποιο πολυ βιταμινες παρα πρωτεινες ..

----------


## tolis93

> δηλαδη συμαντικο ειναι το γευμα μετα την προπονηση ; εγω ουτε 100 γρ δεν παιζει να τρωο την ημερα!! τρωο ποιο πολυ βιταμινες παρα πρωτεινες ..


σε χρονισμο ειναι σημαντικοτερο πριν τη προπονηση. οχι οτι το μετα δεν ειναι. απλα το μετα ειναι καλλυμενο αν εχεις μονο πρωτεινη. 
καλα γιατι αυτο? με ουτε 100 γρ τη μερα δε πας πουθενα εκτος αν εισαι 50 κιλα...

----------


## Crased

> σε χρονισμο ειναι σημαντικοτερο πριν τη προπονηση. οχι οτι το μετα δεν ειναι. απλα το μετα ειναι καλλυμενο αν εχεις μονο πρωτεινη. 
> καλα γιατι αυτο? με ουτε 100 γρ τη μερα δε πας πουθενα εκτος αν εισαι 50 κιλα...


κατι τελευταιο φιλε μου σε παρακαλω... ειναι καλο να παρω συμπληρωμα γραμμοσης η ογκου ; εχει διαφορα ;

----------


## Giannistzn

> *για ξαναπες τι θες να γραψεις γιατι δεν σε καταλαβα*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  για τα bold.
> καταναλωνω κοκκινο κρεας αρκετα χρονια σε καθημερινη βαση (και αυγα) και ...ζω ακομα.
> αυτην τη περιοδο το χω 3 φορες τη βδομαδα αλλα αυτο εχει να κανει με τον τροπο που το μαγειρευω και γενικα τους χρονισμους.
> 
> ...


Το fasting εχει καποια αποτελεσματα σε εκκρισεις ορμονων και λοιπα αν δεν κανω λαθος. Τελος παντων, αυτο που εννοω ειναι

Κανει καποιος 5μερες 3-4 γευματα τη μερα, και τις αλλες 2, κανει 1-2 σε χρονικο πλαισιο 6-8 ωρων. Χρειαζεται π.χ. να το ακουλουθει καποιος για 1βδομαδα ή ακομα και στις 2 μερες μπαινει στη "ρουτινα" του fasting? Ετσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλο μου, για παραδειγμα, η κετο θελει χρονο για να μπεις σε κετωση και προσαρμογη, ισχυει κατι παρομοιο ή απο τη στιγμη που περιορισεις τα γευματα σου σε χρονικο πλαισιο, ανεξαρτητα τη διαρκεια των ημερων που θα το κανεις, θεωρειται fasting?

Οσο για τα κρεατα, περιμενω το βιβλιο απο εβδομαδα για τεχνολογια τροφιμων, αντε να δουμε μπας και εχει τπτ ενδιαφερον εκει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Co0022

καλησπέρα! Είμαι 13 χρονών, 166cm και ασχολούμαι εδώ και περίπου 4-5 μήνες. Έίχα αρκετό λίπος και τώρα πια δεν έχω. Είδα αρκετή διαφορά στη μυική μου μάζα. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν η διατροφή μου είναι σωστή για μένα. Δεν θέλω να χάσω άλλα κιλά. Τώρα είμαι περίπου 49. Θέλω να αυξήσω όγκο και μυική μάζα χωρίς να προσθέσω λίπος.

Πρωινό2 Ασπράδια αυγών και δημητριακά All bran 60γρ και Βρώμη 20γρ
 300ml γάλα

Περίπου στις 9:00΄
 Ένα σάντουιτς με 3 φέτες γαλοπούλα και μια τυρί, ντομάτα(πολύσπορο ψωμί)

ΜεσημεριανόΣυνήθως 200γρ κοτόπουλο στήθος με ζυμαρικά όπως ρύζι 100γρ
 ή
 Όσπρια με τόνο σε κονσέρβα και ψωμί πολύσπορο
 ή ότι άλλο έχει

ΑπόγευμαΠερίπου στις 4: 30 μία σοκολάτα(50γρ) με περιεκτικότητα 13 γρ πρωτείνης
 Και μετά την γυμναστική(στο σπίτι όχι γυμναστήριο) 4-5 ασπράδια

Βραδινό
 ένα τόνο κονσέρβα σε νερό και 4 αυγά και 1-2 φρούτα
 ή κοτόπουλο 200γρ περίπου

Και πριν να κοιμηθώ ένα ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% λιπαρά

Θυμίζω δεν θέλω να χάσω άλλα κιλά θέλω αύξηση όγκου!!!

----------


## beefmeup

μαν ανοιξες θεμα κ ρωτας εκει περα αποψεις..
μην ποσταρεις τωρα τα ιδια κ τα ιδια,δεξια αριστερα..

----------


## Co0022

οκ απολογούμαι να το διαγράψω?

----------


## average_joe

> Το fasting εχει καποια αποτελεσματα σε εκκρισεις ορμονων και λοιπα αν δεν κανω λαθος. Τελος παντων, αυτο που εννοω ειναι
> 
> Κανει καποιος 5μερες 3-4 γευματα τη μερα, και τις αλλες 2, κανει 1-2 σε χρονικο πλαισιο 6-8 ωρων. Χρειαζεται π.χ. να το ακουλουθει καποιος *για 1βδομαδα ή ακομα και στις 2 μερες μπαινει στη "ρουτινα" του fasting*? Ετσι οπως το εχω στο μυαλο μου, για παραδειγμα, η κετο θελει χρονο για να μπεις σε κετωση και προσαρμογη, ισχυει κατι παρομοιο ή απο τη στιγμη που περιορισεις τα γευματα σου σε χρονικο πλαισιο, ανεξαρτητα τη διαρκεια των ημερων που θα το κανεις, θεωρειται fasting?


δεν εχω ιδεα καθως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κατι τετοιο στο σωμα μου.
το σημαντικο κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι να μην την δεις σαν μια μορφη διαιτας που θα κανει θαυματα.
εχει καποια θετικα και καποια αρνητικα.
αυτο που βλεπω σαν κερδος ειναι οτι ο οργανισμος μου προσαρμοστηκε αμεσα και το ποτε θα φαω μεσα στη μερα καταληξε να ναι λεπτομερεια της καθημερινοτητας μου. επισης οτι δεν αλλαξε η συσταση του σωματος μου προς το χειροτερο.
τωρα αν θες να κανεις αυστηρο fasting προσεξε μην καταληξει παλι να προσπαθεις να βγαλεις χρονισμους.
τρεξτο και οπως παει.

----------


## Giannistzn

Αυτο που λες πανω κατω. Δεν θελω να παιξω με ωραρια, καλα οσο για το να μην περιμενω κατι διαφορετικο εννοειται, δεν εχω την πεποιθηση οτι θα αλλαξει κατι (ουτε προς το καλυτερο ουτε προς το χειροτερο)

Συνηθως σα "ρουτινα" εχω 3-4 γευματα. Απλα π-σ-κ συχνα, λογω εξοδων, υποχρεωσεων κλπ, κανω μονο 1-2 με μαζεμενες θερμιδες αλλα μπορω να τα περιορισω σε ωρες. Γιαυτο ρωτησα  :01. Wink:  Αλλα σαν ρουτινα δεν σκεφτομαι να το ακολουθησω αποκλειστικα

----------


## CapoFighter

Η επαναφορα απο την γραμμωση στον ογκο πρεπει να γινει με carb up? Ετσι ωστε να ερθει σε εγρηγορση ο μεταβολισμος και μετα να συνεχισεις με σταδιακη αναδοδικη αυξηση θερμιδων?

----------


## giorgos1986

> στη καλυτερη το μοσχαρι να εχει 4% λιπος πιστευω. τουλαχιστον εκει π δουλευω δεν εχω "κοψει" πιο καθαρο κρεας ουτε εχω βρει μακρος για χαμηλοτερο σε λιπαρα μοσχαρι. δε νομιζω να πεθανουμε κιολας αν εχει 8 γρ λιπαρα μια μεριδα 200 γρ νταξει.κ δεν ειναι κ ολα κορεσμενα. το δε ψαρονεφρι ειναι πεντακαθαρο κ μαζευει στα ακρα λιπος.σε αντιθεση με το μοσχαρι π το εχει ενδομυικα.(ρε τη χασαπιλα μ τι ξερω) 
> αν εχετε θεμα με το λιπος καλη επιλογη ειναι κ χοιρινο σε* ενα σημειο μεταξυ στηθους κ ωμων δε θυμαμαι πως λεγεται.το πιο καθαρο π εχω δει τουλαχιστον σε χοιρινη μπριζολα.*
> οσο για τη βρωμη π ειδα παραπανω. βρασε νερο ριχτο απο πανω κ ειναι μια χαρα. εδω κ ωμη τρωγεται


εννοεις το "κότσι" που λεμε?

----------


## Giannistzn

To κοτσι ειναι το ποδι





> Η επαναφορα απο την γραμμωση στον ογκο πρεπει να γινει με carb up? Ετσι ωστε να ερθει σε εγρηγορση ο μεταβολισμος και μετα να συνεχισεις με σταδιακη αναδοδικη αυξηση θερμιδων?


Οχι, αυξανεις σταδιακα θερμιδες. 100-200 ανα βδομαδα για να προσαρμοστει σωστα ο οργανισμος

----------


## CapoFighter

> Οχι, αυξανεις σταδιακα θερμιδες. 100-200 ανα βδομαδα για να προσαρμοστει σωστα ο οργανισμος



Για αρχη κραταω την ιδια διατροφη και προσθετω 50gr. βρωμη στο πρωινο και στο βραδυνο 400gr. γιαουρτι!   

Θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να αυξησω τους υδατ/κες στο μεταπροπονητικο για αρχη αντι για βραδυνο?

----------


## Giannistzn

Γενικα ειναι καλυτερο να εχεις τους υδ/κες γυρω απο την προπονηση, οποτε ναι θα ηταν καλυτερο να βαλεις μεταπροπονητικα λιγο υδ/κα ακομα.

Εαν δεν παιρνεις ευκολα, οκ αυξησε τις ποσοτητες οσο λες, αλλα εαν δεν εχεις καλο μεταβολισμο, 280+170 = 450kcal ειναι πολλα για να αυξησεις με τη μια.

----------


## CapoFighter

> Γενικα ειναι καλυτερο να εχεις τους υδ/κες γυρω απο την προπονηση, οποτε ναι θα ηταν καλυτερο να βαλεις μεταπροπονητικα λιγο υδ/κα ακομα.
> 
> Εαν δεν παιρνεις ευκολα, οκ αυξησε τις ποσοτητες οσο λες, αλλα εαν δεν εχεις καλο μεταβολισμο, 280+170 = 450kcal ειναι πολλα για να αυξησεις με τη μια.


Sorry λαθος μου... Εννοω 50γρ. βρωμη το πρωι(185kcal) και αλλα 200γρ. γιαουρτι το βραδυ.  Το βραδυνο μου το ειχα 200γρ. γιαουρτι + 10 γρ αμυγδαλα = 200Kcal και το κανω 400γρ. γιαουρτι σκετο δηλαδη 280 kcal.    Οποτε στο συνολο βγαινει γυρω στο 250 θερμιδες συνολικα επιπλεον. 

Αν και σε γραμμωση το μεταπροπονητικο υδατ/κα δεν τον μειωσα υπερβολικα και το αφησα σε μια κουταλια μελι(επειδη μαρεσει κιολας  :01. Razz: ).

Οποτε οδευο προς το παρον ετσι και βλεπω αποτελεσματα στο τελος της βδομαδας!!!

----------


## Co0022

Γεια σας παιδιά. Ειμαι 13 χρονών, 166εκ. και 48 κιλά. Θέλω να αυξήσω τον όγκο μου΄όχι με λίπος(έχω 11% λίπος) αλλά με μυική μάζα. Παίρνω 130 περίπου γραμμάρια πρωτεινης, 170γρ περίπου υδατάνθρακες και 1600-1700 περίπου θερμίδες(κάθε μέρα όλα αυτά). Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου αν κάνω κάτι λάθος ή αν είναι εντάξει αυτές οι ποσότητες. (γυμναστική κάνω στο σπίτι περίπου 45 λεπτά την μέρα)

----------


## tolis93

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Ειμαι 13 χρονών, 166εκ. και 48 κιλά. Θέλω να αυξήσω τον όγκο μου΄όχι με λίπος(έχω 11% λίπος) αλλά με μυική μάζα. Παίρνω 130 περίπου γραμμάρια πρωτεινης, 170γρ περίπου υδατάνθρακες και 1600-1700 περίπου θερμίδες(κάθε μέρα όλα αυτά). Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου αν κάνω κάτι λάθος ή αν είναι εντάξει αυτές οι ποσότητες. (γυμναστική κάνω στο σπίτι περίπου 45 λεπτά την μέρα)


ανοιξε ενα τοπικ με τη διατροφη κ τη γυμναστικη σ κ τα συζηταμε εκει απο εδω θα χαθουν ολα οσα πουμε δε λεει

----------


## Co0022

Ανοιξα αλλά δεν βλέπω να σχολιάζει κανείς. Το άνοιξα πριν 2 μέρες περίπου :01. Smile:

----------


## giorgos1986

παιδια εχω 12% λιπος 78 κιλά 178cm 1880βασικο μεταβολ. και κανω 1μιση μηνα γυμναστήριο και ενω κοπανάω 5-6 γεύματα την ημέρα (μαζί με μεταπροπονητικό σκουπ 1 κουτ σουπας μέλι και 1 μπανανα μεσαία-μεγάλη) , άπειρη πράσινη σαλάτα , 80γρ κουάκερ το πρωί και 5-6 κουταλιές σούπας μαύρο ρύζι σε άλλα 2 γεύματα + μαζί με τονάκι πριν τον ύπνο 1 χούφτα αμύγδαλα ή καρύδια , παρατηρώ τη ζυγαριά μου όλο και πέφτω (80 όταν ξεκίνησα) και δε μου πολυαρέσει. Τι λέτε να φταίει? 
εν τέλει , για συντήρηση , πόσο υδατάνθρακα ανα γεύμα να τρώω για συντήρηση?

Α! και εξετάσεις αίματος που είχα κάνει πριν κανα 2μηνο είχα θυρωειδή 5.1

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια εχω 12% λιπος 78 κιλά 178cm 1880βασικο μεταβολ. και κανω 1μιση μηνα γυμναστήριο και ενω κοπανάω 5-6 γεύματα την ημέρα (μαζί με μεταπροπονητικό σκουπ 1 κουτ σουπας μέλι και 1 μπανανα μεσαία-μεγάλη) , άπειρη πράσινη σαλάτα , 80γρ κουάκερ το πρωί και 5-6 κουταλιές σούπας μαύρο ρύζι σε άλλα 2 γεύματα + μαζί με τονάκι πριν τον ύπνο 1 χούφτα αμύγδαλα ή καρύδια , παρατηρώ τη ζυγαριά μου όλο και πέφτω (80 όταν ξεκίνησα) και δε μου πολυαρέσει. Τι λέτε να φταίει? 
> εν τέλει , για συντήρηση , πόσο υδατάνθρακα ανα γεύμα να τρώω για συντήρηση?
> 
> Α! και εξετάσεις αίματος που είχα κάνει πριν κανα 2μηνο είχα θυρωειδή 5.1


εφοσον παιζει θυροειδης στη μεση μιλισε με γιατρο.δεν εχω ιδεα ποιος ειναι ο 5.1 η πως χωριζονται....

----------


## rey1989

τα μανιτάρια πως σας φαίνονται σαν τροφή ? τώρα τελευταία βάζω με την κότα και τρώω αρκετά , και βλέπω οτι στα 100γρ έχουν 18 θερμίδες νμζ (χαμηλα λιπ , υδ, κλπ) .
αν τρώω και μισό κιλό την μέρα παίζει κανένα θέμα ? ρωτάω γενικά γιατί μερικές τροφές δεν κάνει να τις υπερκαταναλώνουμε. Αλλάζει κάτι αν τα ψήσουμε στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λάδια?

edit : τα άλλα στην κονσέρβα με το νερό τα μικρά έχουν τίποτα παραπάνω θερμίδες κλπ ? ειναι με νερό αλλα δεν ειμαι σίγουρος για το είδος του μανιταριού γιατι τα πλευρότους το λένε στην συσκευασία ποσο έχουν (ενω αυτά ειναι κάτι μικρά ολόκληρα).

απο θέμα αλατιού(αν εχουν) δεν πειράζει τα πλένω καλά με νερό αμα είναι και φευγει πιστευω.

τι λετε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> τα μανιτάρια πως σας φαίνονται σαν τροφή ? τώρα τελευταία βάζω με την κότα και τρώω αρκετά , και βλέπω οτι στα 100γρ έχουν 18 θερμίδες νμζ (χαμηλα λιπ , υδ, κλπ) .
> αν τρώω και μισό κιλό την μέρα παίζει κανένα θέμα ? ρωτάω γενικά γιατί μερικές τροφές δεν κάνει να τις υπερκαταναλώνουμε. Αλλάζει κάτι αν τα ψήσουμε στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λάδια?
> 
> edit : τα άλλα στην κονσέρβα με το νερό τα μικρά έχουν τίποτα παραπάνω θερμίδες κλπ ? ειναι με νερό αλλα δεν ειμαι σίγουρος για το είδος του μανιταριού γιατι τα πλευρότους το λένε στην συσκευασία ποσο έχουν (ενω αυτά ειναι κάτι μικρά ολόκληρα).
> 
> απο θέμα αλατιού(αν εχουν) δεν πειράζει τα πλένω καλά με νερό αμα είναι και φευγει πιστευω.
> 
> τι λετε?


εισαι θεος ρε πρωτα τα τρως μετα ρωτας αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ :01. Mr. Green:  μια χαρα ειναι τα μανηταρια.αυτα σε κονσερβες εχουν κ σορβικο καλιο νομιζω απλα για να διατηρουνται. τρως αφοβα

----------


## Athlete

Σε περιοδο ογκου τις ημερες οπου δε γυμναζομαστε τρωμε κανονικα τις θερμιδες των αλλων ημερων?
Μηπως βαζουμε λιπος εκεινες τισ μερες;

----------


## tolis93

> Σε περιοδο ογκου τις ημερες οπου δε γυμναζομαστε τρωμε κανονικα τις θερμιδες των αλλων ημερων?
> Μηπως βαζουμε λιπος εκεινες τισ μερες;


καλυτερα κοβε υδατανθρακα για μενα....τωρα το ποσο εξαρταται κ απο τη γυμναστικη σ

----------


## CapoFighter

> Σε περιοδο ογκου τις ημερες οπου δε γυμναζομαστε τρωμε κανονικα τις θερμιδες των αλλων ημερων?
> Μηπως βαζουμε λιπος εκεινες τισ μερες;


Σε μια μερα δεν βαζεις λιπος...  Σιγουρα κρατα τις πρωτεινες ψηλα! Για τους υδατ./κες και τα λιπαρα δες πως αντιδραει το σωμα σου αν τα εχεις ψηλα εκεινη τη μερα!!!

----------


## Athlete

Τις μερες που γυμναζομαστε υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη για αυξηση μυικοτητας και αυτες που δε γυμναζομαστε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη για καψιμο λιπους δε θα χε αποτελεσμα;;
Μπορει να ναι ηλιθια η ερωτηση μου αλλα ωσ λογικη θα μ'αρεσε!!

----------


## tolis93

> Τις μερες που γυμναζομαστε υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη για αυξηση μυικοτητας και αυτες που δε γυμναζομαστε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη για καψιμο λιπους δε θα χε αποτελεσμα;;
> Μπορει να ναι ηλιθια η ερωτηση μου αλλα ωσ λογικη θα μ'αρεσε!!


λιπος καις κ παιρνεις ως εξης

θερμιδες μεσα> θερμιδες εξω---> περισευμα ενεργειας---> μετατροπη αυτης της ενεργειας σε λιπος για μελλοντικη καυση
θερμιδες μεσα<θερμιδες εξω---> ελλειμα ενεργειας---> μετατροπη λιπους σε ενεργεια για να καλυψεις τις αναγκες σου

που σημαινει οτι σε μια μερα τα ποσοστα ειναι απλα αμεληταια εκτος αν δε φας τιποτα.κ παλι δε καις μονο λιπος ουτε βαζεις μονο λιπος. εξαρταται κ απο τη διατροφη σου. δε νομιζω να βαλεις μυες αν εισαι υπερθερμιδικα μονο με υδατανθρακα λιπαρα ουτε νομιζω οτι χανεις μονο λιπος αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα παλι με τα ιδια μακροσυστατικα.

εν ολιγοις. αν εισαι αρχαριος κανε ενα body recomp η παιξε 100 θερμιδες πανω απο αυτες συντηρησης σου κ θα δεις καλα αποτελεσματα.

δε το παιζω ξερολας να βοηθησω προσπαθω γιατι σε βλεπω θες να χτισεις μυες κ να καψεις λιπος οπως τα γραφεις

----------


## Athlete

> λιπος καις κ παιρνεις ως εξης
> 
> θερμιδες μεσα> θερμιδες εξω---> περισευμα ενεργειας---> μετατροπη αυτης της ενεργειας σε λιπος για μελλοντικη καυση
> θερμιδες μεσα<θερμιδες εξω---> ελλειμα ενεργειας---> μετατροπη λιπους σε ενεργεια για να καλυψεις τις αναγκες σου
> 
> που σημαινει οτι σε μια μερα τα ποσοστα ειναι απλα αμεληταια εκτος αν δε φας τιποτα.κ παλι δε καις μονο λιπος ουτε βαζεις μονο λιπος. εξαρταται κ απο τη διατροφη σου. δε νομιζω να βαλεις μυες αν εισαι υπερθερμιδικα μονο με υδατανθρακα λιπαρα ουτε νομιζω οτι χανεις μονο λιπος αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα παλι με τα ιδια μακροσυστατικα.
> 
> εν ολιγοις. αν εισαι αρχαριος κανε ενα body recomp η παιξε 100 θερμιδες πανω απο αυτες συντηρησης σου κ θα δεις καλα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> δε το παιζω ξερολας να βοηθησω προσπαθω γιατι σε βλεπω θες να χτισεις μυες κ να καψεις λιπος οπως τα γραφεις


Εννοω τρωγωντας σωστα παντα.. Μπορει να υπαρξει μια τετοια διατροφη και να χει αποτελεσματα;;;
Οταν κανω βαρη να τρωω 3000 θερμιδες και τις μερες που δε κανω να τρωω 1700 ας πουμε παντα με την καταλληλη πρωτεινη λιπος υδατανθρακα..

----------


## tolis93

> Εννοω τρωγωντας σωστα παντα.. Μπορει να υπαρξει μια τετοια διατροφη και να χει αποτελεσματα;;;
> Οταν κανω βαρη να τρωω 3000 θερμιδες και τις μερες που δε κανω να τρωω 1700 ας πουμε παντα με την καταλληλη πρωτεινη λιπος υδατανθρακα..


μου φενονται μεγαλες οι διαφορες σε θερμιδες αλλα ναι φυσικα και μπορεις να δεις αποτελεσματα. ψαξε body recompotition στο νετ κ θα σου λυθουν οι αποροιες.ακομα κ εδω θα βρεις πολλα

----------


## average_joe

> Εννοω τρωγωντας σωστα παντα.. Μπορει να υπαρξει μια τετοια διατροφη και να χει αποτελεσματα;;;
> Οταν κανω βαρη να τρωω 3000 θερμιδες και τις μερες που δε κανω να τρωω 1700 ας πουμε παντα με την καταλληλη πρωτεινη λιπος υδατανθρακα..


ειναι και αυτο μια αποψη δηλαδη να αλλαζεις τα macros σου αναλογα με το αν πρπονεισαι ή οχι εκεινη την μερα.
δηλ κατεβαζεις αρκετα τις θερμιδες σε μερες off μειωνοντας (συνηθως) τον υδατανθρακα

επισης αλλοι σε οφ μερες εχουν μηδενικη προσληψη υδατανθρακα και αυξημενα λιπαρα, αλλοι τα cheats τους τα βαζουν τις μερες προπονησης κτλ κτλ.

κατι αλλο που γινεται ειναι να εχεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες μερες βαριας προπονησης (ποδια ή πλατη), μεσαιες στις πιο light προπονησεις σου και χαμηλα τις μερες ξεκουρασης.

δες τι ταιριαζει στους  χρονισμους σου, δουλεψε το να δεις πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος σου και επιλεγεις.

τωρα για τα σκαπανεβασματα στις θερμιδες εγω συνηθως κυνουμαι σε ενα +20% (απο τις θερμιδες συντηρησης) τις μερες προπονησης και αντιστοιχα ενα -20% τις μερες ξεκουρασης.

----------


## xgiwrgos

Παιδιά σήμερα αργήσα να πας προπόνηση και έφαγα μεταπροπονητικό με υδ/κες στις 23:15 και θα κοιμηθω κατα τις 2-3.. υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα λέτε?

----------


## Galthazar

> Παιδιά σήμερα αργήσα να πας προπόνηση και έφαγα μεταπροπονητικό με υδ/κες στις 23:15 και θα κοιμηθω κατα τις 2-3.. υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα λέτε?


οχι μεταπροπονητικο ειναι..εγω δεν εχω φαει ακομα να φανταστεις!Ασε που υπαρχει μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα απο την ωρα που θα κοιμηθεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Athlete

> ειναι και αυτο μια αποψη δηλαδη να αλλαζεις τα macros σου αναλογα με το αν πρπονεισαι ή οχι εκεινη την μερα.
> δηλ κατεβαζεις αρκετα τις θερμιδες σε μερες off μειωνοντας (συνηθως) τον υδατανθρακα
> 
> επισης αλλοι σε οφ μερες εχουν μηδενικη προσληψη υδατανθρακα και αυξημενα λιπαρα, αλλοι τα cheats τους τα βαζουν τις μερες προπονησης κτλ κτλ.
> 
> κατι αλλο που γινεται ειναι να εχεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες μερες βαριας προπονησης (ποδια ή πλατη), μεσαιες στις πιο light προπονησεις σου και χαμηλα τις μερες ξεκουρασης.
> 
> δες τι ταιριαζει στους  χρονισμους σου, δουλεψε το να δεις πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος σου και επιλεγεις.
> 
> τωρα για τα σκαπανεβασματα στις θερμιδες εγω συνηθως κυνουμαι σε ενα +20% (απο τις θερμιδες συντηρησης) τις μερες προπονησης και αντιστοιχα ενα -20% τις μερες ξεκουρασης.


Thx guys θα δοκιμασω τις μερες ξεκουρασης να κανω κετο να δω τι γινεται και θα σας πω και σας! Νομιζω θα  ναι και πιο υγιεινο ενα τετοιο προγραμμα απο το να τρως καθε μερα 3500 θερμιδες.. Μακαρι να παει καλα!
Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως παιζουν τα ποσοστα στη κετο; 30% πρωτεινη- 10% υδατανθρακα - 60% λιπος;;;;

----------


## TheWorst

Σε διατροφη γραμμωσης οταν μενω ιδιος στα κιλα ειτε αυξανω ειτε μειωνω τους υ/ες τι να κανω ? Να σταματησω , σημαινει οτι εχει σταματησει να λειτουργει ? 5 Μαρτιου ξεκινησα , ουτε 1 μηνα δεν εχω  :01. Sad:

----------


## DimitrisT

Κρατας πρωτεινη και λιπαρα σταθερα και αυξομειωνεις μονο του υ/κες. Αμα κολλησεις μπορεις να φας μια μερα υπερθερμιδικα η για μερικες μερες να τρως ισοθερμιδικα, να αυξησεις την ενταση της προπονησης, να προσθεσεις αεροβιο κ.ο.κ.

----------


## TheWorst

Θα αυξησω αεροβιο και προπονηση και λιγο τους υ/ες και θα δω τοτε. Απο Σαββατο ετσι κι αλλιως αρχιζουμε το προγραμμα αλα Αρνολντ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DimitrisT

Αφου θες να γραμμωσεις, γιατι να αυξησεις υδατανθρακες; :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι αλλιως πως θα την παλεψεις 6 μερες την εβδομαδα 4 ωρες προπονηση ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## average_joe

^αυτο σημαινει πως μια απο τις 7 μερες της εβδομαδας θα σαι κλεισμενος στο γυμναστηριο?

αντιο ζωη...
πιστευω πως καλο ειναι να αναθεωρησεις.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Γιατι αλλιως πως θα την παλεψεις 6 μερες την εβδομαδα 4 ωρες προπονηση ?


Εαν αυξησεις την ενταση προπονησης παραλληλα με τις θερμιδες πως περιμενεις να χασεις λιπος;

----------


## TheWorst

> Εαν αυξησεις την ενταση προπονησης παραλληλα με τις θερμιδες πως περιμενεις να χασεις λιπος;


Γιατι η διατροφη αυξανεται απο θερμιδες στο 1/3 , ενω η προπονηση αυξανεται κατα 5+ φορες

----------


## Galthazar

αφου δεν σε πιανει η μειωση υδατανθρακων κρατα τους σταθερους και δοκιμασε να μειωσεις τα λιπαρα να δεις πως θα παει.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Γιατι η διατροφη αυξανεται απο θερμιδες στο 1/3 , ενω η προπονηση αυξανεται κατα 5+ φορες


Δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις, δεν υπαρχει καποια αναλογια θερμιδων/προπονησης. Το θερμιδικο ελλειμμα ειναι που σε κανει να χανεις λιπος.
Εαν αυξανεις αεροβιο και ενταση και μαζι αυξανεις τις θερμιδες που τρως γι'αυτο κολλας.

----------


## Galthazar

> Το θερμιδικο ελλειμμα ειναι που σε κανει να χανεις λιπος. Εαν αυξανεις αεροβιο και ενταση και μαζι αυξανεις τις θερμιδες που τρως γι'αυτο κολλας.


ακριβως αυτες οι δυο προτασεις. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Αφου αυξανω κατα πολυ την προπονηση , για αυτο το κανω , να δημιουργησω το ελλειμα.

----------


## DimitrisT

Θα στο κανω λιανα  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ημερα 1 --> ''Καιω'' συνολικα 3000 θερμιδες, τρωω 2800. Ελλειμα = 200 θερμιδες.
Ημερα 2 -->''Καιω'' συνολικα 3400 θερμιδες (μεγαλητερη ενταση προπονησης), τρωω 3200. Ελλειμμα = 200 θερμιδες.
Τι και αν εχω αυξησει ενταση, το ελλειμμα ειναι το ιδιο, μενω στασιμος.
Για να ξεκολλησω :
Ημερα 3 --> ''Καιω'' συνολικα 3400 θερμιδες, τρωω 2800. Ελλειμμα = 600 θερμιδες. Ξεκολλαω.

Πιο απλα δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω..

Υ.Γ. Τα νουμερα ειναι πλασματικα, ουδεμια σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα.  :01. Razz:

----------


## procop

εχω το εξης προβλημα: οταν περιοριζω τον υδατανθρακα,χανω αμεσως κιλα,και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι χανω απο τα ποδια μου,που τυχαινει να ειναι και το πιο αδυνατο σημειο πανω μου..θελω να ακολουθησω ισοθερμιδικη ,και απο 79,3 που ειμαι να πεσω σταδιακα στα 78,παρακατω φαινομαι αδυνατος αλλα για να διατηρουμε στα 79 κιλα,τρωω ολη μερα,και πιεζω πολυ τον εαυτο μου,το κανω 4 μηνες και δεν γινεται αλλο..τι προτεινεται,να κανω ωστε να διατηρησω τα κιλα αυτα,και να μην χρειαζεται να πιεζω τοσο τον οργανισμο μου?εγω σκεφτομουν να αρχισω να χρησιμοποιω blender,για να εχουν πιο υγρη μορφη καποια γευματα(π.χ quaker,protein,λιπαρα,και λιγο γαλα).Αν χασω κιλα τα ποδια μου θα γινουν στεκες απο μπιλιαρδο

----------


## Delikostopoylos

σου προτεινω να ελενξης τις τιμες του μεταβολισμου σου με εξετασεις!!!
ναδης τι πρεπει να τρως  συγκεκριμενα!!!
επισκέψου εναν καλο διατροφολογο..
εάν το εχεις κανει τοτε πηγαινε σε εναν ενδοκρινολογο που θα σε βοηθήσει στα σιγουρα.
το οτι χανεις πιο πολυ απο τα ποδια μπορει να οφειλεται και στην κατασκευή σου  :01. Smile:

----------


## mono AEK

http://aek-live.blogspot.com/2012/04...ntent=FaceBook

Γνωριζει κανεις κατι επι του θεματος??

ετυχε σε μια συζητηση που ειχα τη παρασκευη και μου ειπαν μελι με κανελα οτι βαηθαει παντου!
σε αρθριτικα και οτι εχει και ισχυρη αντιοξειδοτικη δραση
σημερα συμτωματικα βρηκα αυτο το αρθρο!
το ξεκινησα παντως απτο σαββατο σε καθημερινη βαση

----------


## teo_georgiadhs

ξερω τοχουμε πει πολλες φορες αλα αμα τροω το σαββατο οτι θελω πειραζει? κανω κανονικα την διατροφη αλα σαβατο δεν τροω μια δυο λιπαρα τροω οτι δεν εφαγα ολη την εβδομαδα απο το πρωη μεχρι το βραδη τροω λιπαρα και μετα την κυριακη και εκι τροω λιπαρα ομως την δευτερα κανονικα την διατροφη μεχρι το σαβατο μετα το ιδιο ξανα αλα δεν χανω λιπος κιλλα απλα εχω δει μονο να βαζω μιευς λετε να φτεη αυτο?που δεν χανω λιπος?

----------


## tolis93

> ξερω τοχουμε πει πολλες φορες αλα αμα τροω το σαββατο οτι θελω πειραζει? κανω κανονικα την διατροφη αλα σαβατο δεν τροω μια δυο λιπαρα τροω οτι δεν εφαγα ολη την εβδομαδα απο το πρωη μεχρι το βραδη τροω λιπαρα και μετα την κυριακη και εκι τροω λιπαρα ομως την δευτερα κανονικα την διατροφη μεχρι το σαβατο μετα το ιδιο ξανα αλα δεν χανω λιπος κιλλα απλα εχω δει μονο να βαζω μιευς λετε να φτεη αυτο?που δεν χανω λιπος?


  καλα δε σου απαντησα ακριβως στην ιδια ερωτηση? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Athlete

Ξερει κανεις πως μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε φυσικο ηλεκτρολυτη;;
καποιος μου πε για λεμονι ζαχαρη και αλατι διαλυμενα σε νερα..

----------


## tolis93

> Ξερει κανεις πως μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε φυσικο ηλεκτρολυτη;;
> καποιος μου πε για λεμονι ζαχαρη και αλατι διαλυμενα σε νερα..


το καλυτερο πιστευω ζεστο αλατονερο....αλλα για να σ κρατησει υγρα αυτο. τωρα για ζαχαρη δε θα το συνιστουσα και για λεμονι εξαρταται κ ποσο θα βαλεις

----------


## rey1989

παιδιά η μαστίχα χίου ΕΛΜΑ (sugarfree) ειναι οκ ? τι λέτε? σκέφτομαι να αρχίσα να μασάω απο αυτή αντι για τις trident senses (sugarfree).

στα 100γρ έχει 70υδ/4,6 φυτικές

το κουτί έχει 10 μαστίχες οι οποίες ζυγίζουν 13γρ (22 θερμίδες ολο το κουτί , 2,2 η μία). Ο υδ προέρχετε απο πολυολες 
λέει πως ειναι απο φυσικά αγνά υλικά.
αν τρώω ενα κουτί την ημέρα ειναι οκ λέτε?
γιατι εδω που τα λέμε και οι trident senses έχουν 16-17υδ το κουτί (απο πολυολες κ αυτοι).

θα μου πείτε καλύτερα να μην μασάω τίποτα , αλλα οταν εχεις κόψει το κάπνισμα λιγο δύσκολο ..(καταραμένες συνήθειες).

----------


## tolis93

> παιδιά η μαστίχα χίου ΕΛΜΑ (sugarfree) ειναι οκ ? τι λέτε? σκέφτομαι να αρχίσα να μασάω απο αυτή αντι για τις trident senses (sugarfree).
> 
> στα 100γρ έχει 70υδ/4,6 φυτικές
> 
> το κουτί έχει 10 μαστίχες οι οποίες ζυγίζουν 13γρ (22 θερμίδες ολο το κουτί , 2,2 η μία). Ο υδ προέρχετε απο πολυολες 
> λέει πως ειναι απο φυσικά αγνά υλικά.
> αν τρώω ενα κουτί την ημέρα ειναι οκ λέτε?
> γιατι εδω που τα λέμε και οι trident senses έχουν 16-17υδ το κουτί (απο πολυολες κ αυτοι).
> 
> θα μου πείτε καλύτερα να μην μασάω τίποτα , αλλα οταν εχεις κόψει το κάπνισμα λιγο δύσκολο ..(καταραμένες συνήθειες).


το ιδιο με τις τσιχλες ειναι και πιο καλες απο θεμα παρασκευης.(οχι σαββατου παρασκευης μονο :01. Mr. Green: ). εξαλου δε τις τρως.τις μασας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> το ιδιο με τις τσιχλες ειναι και πιο καλες απο θεμα παρασκευης.(οχι σαββατου παρασκευης μονο). εξαλου δε τις τρως.τις μασας


μια χαρά τότε. ευχαριστώ  :03. Thumb up: 
απλά ρώτησα γιατι κάνοντας search έπεσα σε αυτό το πόστ και με παραξένεψε 




> η μαστιχα θεωρειται ανθυγιεινη ρρ παιδια? κανει κακο μια την ημερα?





> καλο δεν κανει παντως
> δεν εχει και τπτ το φυσικο
> 
> ισως φερνει σαλιο στα δοντια και εξουδετερωνει τπτ οξεα


και δεν βρήκα και άλλες αναφορές. Βασικά μου θυμίζει το "υποβρύχιο" με το κρυο νερό που μου έδεινε η γιαγιά μου τα καλοκαίρια οταν ημουν μικρός , ειχε γευση μαστίχα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> μια χαρά τότε. ευχαριστώ 
> απλά ρώτησα γιατι κάνοντας search έπεσα σε αυτό το πόστ και με παραξένεψε 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και δεν βρήκα και άλλες αναφορές. Βασικά μου θυμίζει το "υποβρύχιο" με το κρυο νερό που μου έδεινε η γιαγιά μου τα καλοκαίρια οταν ημουν μικρός , ειχε γευση μαστίχα.


μαστιχα με βανιλινη κ ζαχαρη ειναι κ το υποβρυχειο :01. Mr. Green:  οσο για τα παραπανω.... what can easily be supported can also easily be rejeted...νομιζω και δε ξερω και καλο δε κανει χωρις καμια αποδειξη... εγω δεν εχω βρει πηγες κτλπ στο να κανει κατι κακο. τα συμπερασματα δικα σ :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γενικά μια χαρά είναι, δες όμως τα παρακάτω, ίσως κάποιες στιγμές της μέρας να μη τη θέλεις..




> τα γλυκαντικα μπορουν να ανεβασουν την ινσουλινη..
> κ αυτο μπορει να γινει με το διαλυμα καφε+ζακχαρινη στο στομα,ακομα κ αν δεν το καταπιεις,αλλα το φτυσεις..δλδ η γευση μονο αρκει για να σου ανεβασει την ινσουλινη..





> εκεί βρήκα μια πρόσφατη έρευνα που εξέταζε την αντίδραση του σακχάρου του αίματος μετά την λήψη τεχνικών γλυκαντικών όπως τα αναψυκτικά διαίτης, 
> με λίγα λόγια το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η αίσθηση της γλυκιάς γεύσης να ξεγελάσει το πάγκρεας στο να απελευθερώσει ινσουλίνη νομίζοντας πως θα αυξηθεί το σάκχαρο του αίματος, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μια σημαντική έκκριση ινσουλίνης που μετά από λίγη ώρα οδήγησε σε κατάσταση υπογλυκαιμίας.

----------


## rey1989

> Γενικά μια χαρά είναι, δες όμως τα παρακάτω, ίσως κάποιες στιγμές της μέρας να μη τη θέλεις..


σε ευχαριστώ που το πόσταρες  :03. Thumb up: 
οπότε απότι καταλαβαίνω θα πρέπει να τις περιορίσω ..

----------


## eli_din3

διατροφικες πληροφοριες τσιπουρας?!??!

----------


## tolis93

> διατροφικες πληροφοριες τσιπουρας?!??!


δως μ ενα λεπτο
ανα 100 γρ
θερμιδες 67
λιπαρα 1,7 γρ
εκ των οποιων κορεσμενα 0,4 γρ
χολιστερολη 33 μγ
υδατανθρακες 0 γρ
πρωτεινες 12.1 γρ
καλσιο 25,4 μγ
ποτασιο 183,7 μγ

----------


## Giannistzn

Σε fasting η whey πρέπει να είναι μέσα στο χρονικό πλαίσιο; Η δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο;

----------


## Devil

> Σε fasting η whey πρέπει να είναι μέσα στο χρονικό πλαίσιο; Η δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο;


κανονικα ναι....

αλλα νταξ κλαίν.... ετσι κι αλλιως εξαρταται και πιο προτοκολο κανεις.... ενα 20-40% απο τις συνολικες θερμιδες μπορεις να το φας μεσα στο 16ωρο και καλα....

προσωπικα παιρνω περιπου το 25% στο prewo γευμα... 3-4 ωρες πριν την προπονηση...

----------


## Giannistzn

Εδω και 3 μέρες το κάνω λόγο περίεργου ωραρίου (αυτές τις 3 δεν είχα προπόνηση) 

Και είχα το πρωι 1 σκούπ μόνο στις 7. Στις 15 00 το ένα γεύμα και στις 21 00 - 21 30 το άλλο

----------


## Devil

> Εδω και 3 μέρες το κάνω λόγο περίεργου ωραρίου (αυτές τις 3 δεν είχα προπόνηση) 
> 
> Και είχα το πρωι 1 σκούπ μόνο στις 7. Στις 15 00 το ένα γεύμα και στις 21 00 - 21 30 το άλλο


γενικα πειραματισου..... να δεις πιο προτοκολο σε βολευει.... δεν ειναι απολυτο το 16ωρο φαστινκ... :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Γενικα αμα ειμαι εξω και εχω κατι να κανω, περναει η ωρα και δεν πειναω.. Τις 2 τελευταιες μερες εβγαλα 16ωρο με 2 γευματα χωρις πεινα.. Καλο αυτο. Αν και σημερα ημουν αρκετα υποθερμιδικα. Βολευει απιστευτα παντως, αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορεσω να το ακολουθησω μακροπροθεσμα..

Κατι που θελω να ρωτησω, νιωθει κανενας αλλος μετα απο πολυ φαγητο (cheat-σαβουροφαγητο κατα βαση) πονους? Συνηθως την επομενη μερα με πιανουν πονοι στην κοιλια, στους πλαγιους (κατα βαση) αλλα οταν το παρακανω, μεχρι και σε στηθος, χερια  :01. Unsure: 

Δεν ειναι σπλαχνικοι πονοι (στομαχι, εντερο κλπ), ειναι τελειως διαφορετικοι.. Μυΐκοι? wtf

----------


## CapoFighter

> Γενικα αμα ειμαι εξω και εχω κατι να κανω, περναει η ωρα και δεν πειναω.. Τις 2 τελευταιες μερες εβγαλα 16ωρο με 2 γευματα χωρις πεινα.. Καλο αυτο. Αν και σημερα ημουν αρκετα υποθερμιδικα. Βολευει απιστευτα παντως, αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορεσω να το ακολουθησω μακροπροθεσμα..
> 
> Κατι που θελω να ρωτησω, νιωθει κανενας αλλος μετα απο πολυ φαγητο (cheat-σαβουροφαγητο κατα βαση) πονους? Συνηθως την επομενη μερα με πιανουν πονοι στην κοιλια, στους πλαγιους (κατα βαση) αλλα οταν το παρακανω, μεχρι και σε στηθος, χερια 
> 
> Δεν ειναι σπλαχνικοι πονοι (στομαχι, εντερο κλπ), ειναι τελειως διαφορετικοι.. Μυΐκοι? wtf


Εγω σχεδον παντα μετα απο cheat-carb up-κτλ...  κανω 3-4 επισκεψεις στον προεδρο και του εξηγω τα προβληματα μου(νομιζω καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green: ) Ασχετο με αυτο που λες απλα το ειπα ετσι για να μην νιωθεις μονος στον κοσμο  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dim orestiada

τα συκωτακια ειναι καλα???? να τρωτε εσεις? ξερει καποιος ποσες θερμιδες κ ποση πρωτεινη εχουν?

----------


## Gianna

> Γενικα αμα ειμαι εξω και εχω κατι να κανω, περναει η ωρα και δεν πειναω.. Τις 2 τελευταιες μερες εβγαλα 16ωρο με 2 γευματα χωρις πεινα.. Καλο αυτο. Αν και σημερα ημουν αρκετα υποθερμιδικα. Βολευει απιστευτα παντως, αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορεσω να το ακολουθησω μακροπροθεσμα..
> 
> Κατι που θελω να ρωτησω, νιωθει κανενας αλλος μετα απο πολυ φαγητο (cheat-σαβουροφαγητο κατα βαση) πονους? Συνηθως την επομενη μερα με πιανουν πονοι στην κοιλια, στους πλαγιους (κατα βαση) αλλα οταν το παρακανω, μεχρι και σε στηθος, χερια 
> 
> Δεν ειναι σπλαχνικοι πονοι (στομαχι, εντερο κλπ), ειναι τελειως διαφορετικοι.. Μυΐκοι? wtf





Όντως, και εγώ μετά από μεγάλες γουρουνιές αισθάνομαι εξάντληση, ούτε να σκαβα.... 
Καλά και φυσικά για τις επισκέψεις στον..πρόεδρο που λέει και ο φίλος πιο πάνω, ε. αυτό στάνταρ....

----------


## Giannistzn

Οχι εξαντληση, καμια σχεση. Πονο νιωθω. Ακουμπαω τα σημεια που ανεφερα και ποναω.

Οσο για το wc, ουτε καν. Μολις φτιαξω τη διατροφη διορθωνεται, μεχρι τοτε δυσκολα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> τα συκωτακια ειναι καλα???? να τρωτε εσεις? ξερει καποιος ποσες θερμιδες κ ποση πρωτεινη εχουν?


Κοτοπουλίσια δε συνηθίζω γιατί δε ξέρω άλλο τρόπο μαγειρέματος πέρα απ' το τηγάνι.
Μοσχαρίσιο όμως έχω συχνά στο μενού μου, το βρίσκω εξαιρετικό από γεύση αλλά και θρεπτική αξία. Συνήθως το κάνω στον φούρνο και στο τέλος λίγο στο γκριλ ή κατευθείαν σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι.

Μοσχαρίσιο ζυγισμένο ωμό http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/lamb-veal-and-game-products/4671/2
Κοτοπουλίσια επίσης ωμά http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/666/2

----------


## dim orestiada

ευχαριστω πολυ stelako για την απαντηση. νομιζω οτι ακομα κ τα κοτοπουλισια μπορεις να τα κανεις στο αντικολιτικο χωρης λαδι αλλα σιγουρα τα μοσχαρινα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

μας εφερε η γειτόνισσα κάτι αισχρά κουλουράκια με βούτηρα,ζάχαρες κτλ...και ειπα να φαω ενα.Τελος παντων σιγ αμην εμενα στο ενα...και τελικα κατεληξα να φαω ολο το πιατο  :02. Shock:  (8-9 κουλουρια).Μετα απο 1 ωρα περιπου πηγ απροπονηση..και παρ ολο που ηταν τελειως σαβούρα είχα απίστευτη ενέργεια.

----------


## rey1989

Εχω μια απορία σχετικά με τις πατάτες. Τις μετράμε ωμές αλλα με φλούδα η χωρίς? δεν βρίσκω μακρο για πατάτες καθαρισμένες και επειδή δεν τρώω ποτέ την φλούδα αναρωτιέμαι πως τις ζυγίζουμε , δηλαδή πχ 350γρ άσπρες με φλούδα = 60υδ και αυτό παίρνουμε δεδομένο? γιατί μετά το καθάρισμα έχουν αρκετή φύρα. 





> μας εφερε η γειτόνισσα κάτι αισχρά κουλουράκια με βούτηρα,ζάχαρες κτλ...και ειπα να φαω ενα.Τελος παντων σιγ αμην εμενα στο ενα...και τελικα κατεληξα να φαω ολο το πιατο  (8-9 κουλουρια).Μετα απο 1 ωρα περιπου πηγ απροπονηση..και παρ ολο που ηταν τελειως σαβούρα είχα απίστευτη ενέργεια.


μου αρέσει που αποκαλείς αισχρά τα κουλούρια (και στην αρχή υπέθεσα οτι δεν σου άρεσαν) και έφαγες ενα πιάτο  :01. lol: 
δεν θεωρείτε σαβούρα να φας σπιτικά κουλούρια , αρκεί να χωράνε στα μακρο/θερμίδες σου .Ειναι λογικό να έχεις απίστευτη ενέργεια γιατι κατανάλωσες μεγάλη ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα και θερμίδων .  :01. Wink: 

(εχω την εντύπωση πως ήθελες να το ποστάρεις στο θρέντ "cheat meal" αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος  :01. Unsure:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Giannistzn

rey δες εδω

edit : ηταν λαθος πριν το λινκ τωρα οκ

----------


## tolis93

> Εχω μια απορία σχετικά με τις πατάτες. Τις μετράμε ωμές αλλα με φλούδα η χωρίς? δεν βρίσκω μακρο για πατάτες καθαρισμένες και επειδή δεν τρώω ποτέ την φλούδα αναρωτιέμαι πως τις ζυγίζουμε , δηλαδή πχ 350γρ άσπρες με φλούδα = 60υδ και αυτό παίρνουμε δεδομένο? γιατί μετά το καθάρισμα έχουν αρκετή φύρα. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μου αρέσει που αποκαλείς αισχρά τα κουλούρια (και στην αρχή υπέθεσα οτι δεν σου άρεσαν) και έφαγες ενα πιάτο 
> δεν θεωρείτε σαβούρα να φας σπιτικά κουλούρια , αρκεί να χωράνε στα μακρο/θερμίδες σου .Ειναι λογικό να έχεις απίστευτη ενέργεια γιατι κατανάλωσες μεγάλη ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα και θερμίδων . 
> 
> (εχω την εντύπωση πως ήθελες να το ποστάρεις στο θρέντ "cheat meal" αλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος


  χανουν φυτικες ινες πολλες. βεβαια πλ απλα ζυγιζε τες αφου τις καθαρισεις κ εισαι οκ.μη φανταστεις οτι εχουν τρελη διαφορα.μιλαμε για 3-4 γρ υδ στα 100 γρ

----------


## rey1989

το boiled, cooked without skin, flesh, without salt με μπερδεύει γιατι απότι καταλαβαίνω παίρνουν βάρος οταν βράσουν.
τις θέλω για μετά την προπόνηση στην θέση που έτρωγα μπασμάτι γιατι δεν με χόρταινε αλλα και απότι διάβασα ειναι καλύτερες για μεταπροπ.

το μπασμάτι που χρησιμοποιώ έχει 60 υδ στα 75γρ που έβαζα μεταπ άρα με 300γρ πατάτα θα ειμαι οκ πιστεύω.

και το μπασμάτι θα το αφήσω μόνο για μεσημεριανό .

----------


## tolis93

> το boiled, cooked without skin, flesh, without salt με μπερδεύει γιατι απότι καταλαβαίνω παίρνουν βάρος οταν βράσουν.
> τις θέλω για μετά την προπόνηση στην θέση που έτρωγα μπασμάτι γιατι δεν με χόρταινε αλλα και απότι διάβασα ειναι καλύτερες για μεταπροπ.
> 
> το μπασμάτι που χρησιμοποιώ έχει 60 υδ στα 75γρ που έβαζα μεταπ άρα με 300γρ πατάτα θα ειμαι οκ πιστεύω.
> 
> και το μπασμάτι θα το αφήσω μόνο για μεσημεριανό .


ε χωρις φλουδα χωρις αλατι κ βρασμενες ειναι. ιδιο βαρος με τις ωμες εχουν ακριβως ιδιο. ναι με 300 εισαι κομπλε

----------


## DimitrisT

> το boiled, cooked without skin, flesh, without salt με μπερδεύει γιατι απότι καταλαβαίνω παίρνουν βάρος οταν βράσουν.


Ρε συ Rey (ακουγεται καπως αυτο  :01. Mr. Green: ), η φλουδα μιας πατατας αντε να κανει την πατατα 2-3gr πιο βαρια, ισως να εχει και αλλα τοσα υδατανθρακες..
Λεπτομερειες δεν ειναι αυτα; :01. Unsure:

----------


## rey1989

Νόμιζα οτι οι πατάτες φουσκώνουν νερό και λέω για 300 βρασμένες ισως εννοεί 200 άβραστη  :01.Ftou:  οσο για την φλούδα αμα δεις πως τις καθαρίζω παίζει να μου βγαίνει και 50γρ πατάτα μαζι με την φλούδα (τελείως άμπαλος στο καθάρισμα , φταίει που δεν πήγα ακόμα στρατο μου ειπε κάποιος :08. Turtle: )
την πέταξα  :02. Wink:  αλλα δικαιολογούμε νομίζω , μετά απο προπόνηση , χαμηλό γλυκογόνο , το μυαλό δεν στροφάρει κλπ  :01. Mr. Green: 

οφφ (την έκανα πατατάκια στην σχάρα του φούρνου με ρύγανη και τα σπάει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DimitrisT

Για δοκιμασε να της βρασεις λιγο παραπανω, θα σκασει απο μονη της η φλουδα.
Αυτο με τα πατατακια δεν το ειχα σκεφτει.. Χαμος θα γινει την επομενη φορα που θα φτιαξω πατατες..
Παντως η πατατα στο βρασιμο τραβαει νερα ενω στο ψησιμο χανει.

----------


## rey1989

> Για δοκιμασε να της βρασεις λιγο παραπανω, θα σκασει απο μονη της η φλουδα.
> Αυτο με τα πατατακια δεν το ειχα σκεφτει.. Χαμος θα γινει την επομενη φορα που θα φτιαξω πατατες..
> Παντως η πατατα στο βρασιμο τραβαει νερα ενω στο ψησιμο χανει.


τα πατατάκια ειναι ιδέα του Τόλη  :08. Turtle: 
δεν μου αρέσουν οι βραστές πατάτες , με την καμία δεν θα φτιάξω χΔ! μόνο τιλιγμένη σε αλουμινόχαρτο να ψηθεί μέσα στο τζάκι (η στα κάρβουνα) μου αρέσει και ψητή στο αντικολλητικό/φούρνο.
το ξέρω οτι παίρνει και χάνει , γιαυτό την ζυγίζω πριν την ψήσω  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες τωρα τελευταια με ποιανουν κατι ζαλαδες κ μ φευγει η μαγκια. τη δευτερα με επιασαν στη προπονηση πανω κ το τελευταιο μισαωρο το σταματησα.κ με επιασαν κ χτες στο ακυρο για λιγο κ με επιασαν κ τρ. εχω κοψει το πρωι τον καφε μαζι με τη προπονηση κ τρ με επιασε μωλις ηπια καφε.χτες δε νμζω να με εποιασε μαζι με τν καφε. παιζει να φταιει ο καφες η τπτ αλλο? παιζω με λιγους υδατανθρακες τις τελευταιες 3 βδομαδες.κ εννοω 120-150 γρ τη μερα.παιζει να φταιει αυτο?

----------


## destroyerody94

> παιδες τωρα τελευταια με ποιανουν κατι ζαλαδες κ μ φευγει η μαγκια. τη δευτερα με επιασαν στη προπονηση πανω κ το τελευταιο μισαωρο το σταματησα.κ με επιασαν κ χτες στο ακυρο για λιγο κ με επιασαν κ τρ. εχω κοψει το πρωι τον καφε μαζι με τη προπονηση κ τρ με επιασε μωλις ηπια καφε.χτες δε νμζω να με εποιασε μαζι με τν καφε. παιζει να φταιει ο καφες η τπτ αλλο? παιζω με λιγους υδατανθρακες τις τελευταιες 3 βδομαδες.κ εννοω 120-150 γρ τη μερα.παιζει να φταιει αυτο?


Ζαλάδα σε φάση μίνι μουδιάσματος στο κεφάλι και κάτι σαν πολύ μικρό blackout?
Aν ναι νομίζω παίζει με το ζάχαρο, το ειχα πριν αρκετα χρονια οταν ψιλουποσιτιζόμουν, κυρίως από καρμπς

----------


## tolis93

> Ζαλάδα σε φάση μίνι μουδιάσματος στο κεφάλι και κάτι σαν πολύ μικρό blackout?
> Aν ναι νομίζω παίζει με το ζάχαρο, το ειχα πριν αρκετα χρονια οταν ψιλουποσιτιζόμουν, κυρίως από καρμπς


ακριβως αυτο. σε φαση π αν σηκωθεις πεφτεις κατω.οποτε προτεινεις υδατανθρακα για να συνελθω?δεν εχω κανει κ κανενα καρμπ απ αυτες τις 3 βδομαδες.απο το τελευταιο μ τσιτ δλδ κοντα μεχρι τρ τπτ

----------


## destroyerody94

check ur pm's :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> check ur* pm's*


  :08. Toast:

----------


## ακης ψαρακας

λογικα θα υπαρχει γραμμενο αλλα δεν το βρηκα ακριβως οπως θελω οποτε  θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν σε ενα μεταπροπονητικο καταναλωσω 60γρ πρωτεινης χωρις να χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα η πρωτεινη αυτη θα αφομοιωθει ολη??

----------


## tolis93

> λογικα θα υπαρχει γραμμενο αλλα δεν το βρηκα ακριβως οπως θελω οποτε  θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν σε ενα μεταπροπονητικο καταναλωσω 60γρ πρωτεινης χωρις να χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα η πρωτεινη αυτη θα αφομοιωθει ολη??


αν εννοεις απο φυσικη πηγη δλδ μοσχαρι ψαρι κοτοπουλο αυγα κτλπ.εξαρταται κ τα κιλα σ.αλλα αν τα σηκωνει το σωμα σ ναι

----------


## ακης ψαρακας

82 κιλα ειμαι

----------


## tolis93

> 82 κιλα ειμαι


δε λεει κατι απο μονο τ αυτο.κ εγω 88 :01. Mr. Green:  με τι υψος τι ποσοστα λιπους κτλπ. λογικα τα τραβας παντως νταξει

----------


## DimitrisT

> λογικα θα υπαρχει γραμμενο αλλα δεν το βρηκα ακριβως οπως θελω οποτε  θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν σε ενα μεταπροπονητικο καταναλωσω 60γρ πρωτεινης χωρις να χρησιμοποιω συμπληρωματα η πρωτεινη αυτη θα αφομοιωθει ολη??


Ναι ολη.
Το αν θα γινει λιπος εξαρταται απο το αν η συνολικη σου διατροφη ειναι υπο/υπερ-θερμιδικη.

----------


## Galthazar

εγω γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν θα αφομοιωθει ολη αλλα ενα ποσοστο θα παει προς τουαλετα μερια; :01. Unsure: 
Ο Οργανισμος λογικα θα αφομοιωσει το ποσοστο που χρειαζεται το υπολοιπο θα το πεταξει νομιζω..

----------


## DimitrisT

Οτιδηποτε μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει απο το σωμα, δεν αποβαλεται (εφ'οσον δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας). 
Ενας ανθρωπος που γυμναζεται εχει αυξημενες αναγκες σε πρωτεινη, σε λογικα παντα πλαισια (δεν ειπαμε να φαμε 5 κιλα κρεας σε μια μερα), αφομοιωνονται τα παντα.
Αν θα παχυνεις η οχι, εξαρταται απο τις συνολικες θερμιδες.

----------


## leftis

Έχει κανείς κανα καλό guide για body recomposition διατροφή? Και αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κανείς ή να μείνω στα κλασσικα όγκο/γράμμωση?

----------


## leftis

Αν κατάλαβα καλά με λίγο που έψαξα το body recomposition θέλει έλλειμα 500 θερμιδών στις off μέρες και περίσσια 100-200 στις on μέρες. Τα macros είναι 40/30/30?

----------


## tolis93

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά με λίγο που έψαξα το body recomposition θέλει έλλειμα 500 θερμιδών στις off μέρες και περίσσια 100-200 στις on μέρες. Τα macros είναι 40/30/30?


τα μακρος ειναι οτι δουλευει καλυτερα πανω σ απο αποψη υδατανθρακες λιπαρα κ κρατας ψηλα τη πρωτεινη. ξεκινα με ενα 40-30-30 και τα 2 τελευταια για μενα καντα εναλαγες. εγω οταν το δοκιμασα κρατουσα ιδιες θερμιδες ολες τις μερες ανεξαρτητου προπονησης( αν κ περα απο τις μερες κοιλιακων ολες οι αλλες ηταν σχετικα ιδιες) και την μια οφ μερα απλα μειωνα τον υδατανθρακα 20-30 γρ.αυτο ολο κ ολο.τωρα πειραματιζεσαι κ βλεπεις.παντως σε μενα δουλεψε ετσι οπως το κανα

----------


## leftis

> τα μακρος ειναι οτι δουλευει καλυτερα πανω σ απο αποψη υδατανθρακες λιπαρα κ κρατας ψηλα τη πρωτεινη. ξεκινα με ενα 40-30-30 και τα 2 τελευταια για μενα καντα εναλαγες. εγω οταν το δοκιμασα κρατουσα ιδιες θερμιδες ολες τις μερες ανεξαρτητου προπονησης( αν κ περα απο τις μερες κοιλιακων ολες οι αλλες ηταν σχετικα ιδιες) και την μια οφ μερα απλα μειωνα τον υδατανθρακα 20-30 γρ.αυτο ολο κ ολο.τωρα πειραματιζεσαι κ βλεπεις.παντως σε μενα δουλεψε ετσι οπως το κανα


Εγώ χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος πιστεύω ότι λειτουργώ καλύτερα με low fat. Αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι για body recomp πρέπει να έχουμε χαμηλούς υδατάνθρακες. Αν αυτό δεν ισχύει θα μπρούσα να δοκιμάσω 40/40/20.

----------


## tolis93

> Εγώ χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος πιστεύω ότι λειτουργώ καλύτερα με low fat. Αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι για body recomp πρέπει να έχουμε χαμηλούς υδατάνθρακες. Αν αυτό δεν ισχύει θα μπρούσα να δοκιμάσω 40/40/20.


εγω τα λιπαρα μ τα χα στο 10-15 αν κ δε τα μετρουσα ετσι.απλα φαντασου οτι ειχα τη μερα 20-30 γρ. ειχα ψηλα πρωτεινη κ νορμαλ τν υδατανθρακα.κ λειτουργησε μια χαρα.ειναι αναλογα το σωμα πιστευω

----------


## reborn

τα all bran plus στο πρωινό μίσα μίσα με βρωμη είναι οκ για 
γραμμωση ;(έχουν πολλές δυτικές ίνες αλλά γύρο στα 8σακχαρα )η σπιτικό φυστικοβουτυρο ;

----------


## tolis93

> τα all bran plus στο πρωινό μίσα μίσα με βρωμη είναι οκ για 
> γραμμωση ;(έχουν πολλές δυτικές ίνες αλλά γύρο στα 8σακχαρα )η σπιτικό φυστικοβουτυρο ;


αν χωρανε στα μακρος σου ειναι οκ τα συγκεκριμενα οπως κ το φυστικοβουτηρο.βεβαια δε συμφαιρουν σε τιμη.τωρα για τα σακχαρα μη τρελενεσαι.εγω σε γραμμωση τρωω φρουτα για να ριξω θερμιδες κ μια χαρα λειτουργει

----------


## dorita

λοιπον.... μια και ξεκινανε οι ντοματουλες .....  κ μπορω να τρωω καθε μερα ολη μερα...
η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης μπορει η ντοματοσαλατα να καταναλωνεται καθε μερα οπως μια σαλατα (μαρουλι, λαχανο ..) που μπορουμε να τρωμε μπολικη ποσοτητα;;; :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

μια τοματα περιπου 130γρ εχει 22θερμιδες.
απο υ/ες εχει καπου 5γρ εκ των οποιων τα 3γρ ειναι ζακχαρα..
εγω θα ετρωγα παντως..ετσι κ αλλιως ποσες μπορεις να φας σε μια σαλατα..?

----------


## dorita

ok! thanks... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## leftis

Ξεκινάω intermittent fasting και δεν ξέρω με τι πρόγραμμα να το συνδιάσω... Προτείνεται με 5/3/1 πάντως. Αξίζει ή να κάνω κανα push/pull?

----------


## destroyerody94

> Ξεκινάω intermittent fasting και δεν ξέρω με τι πρόγραμμα να το συνδιάσω... Προτείνεται με 5/3/1 πάντως. Αξίζει ή να κάνω κανα push/pull?


lol

Man αυτό πάει ξεκάθαρα ανάλογα με τους στόχους σου. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως η αύξηση της δύναμης και δευετρευόντως η μυική υπερτροφία το 5/3/1 είναι ένα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα, αν συμβαίνει το αντίθετο πορεύεσαι αναλόγως..

Πάντως δεν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένο προπονητικό μοτίβο για να ακολουθήσεις IF

----------


## leftis

> lol
> 
> Man αυτό πάει ξεκάθαρα ανάλογα με τους στόχους σου. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως η αύξηση της δύναμης και δευετρευόντως η μυική υπερτροφία το 5/3/1 είναι ένα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα, αν συμβαίνει το αντίθετο πορεύεσαι αναλόγως..
> 
> Πάντως δεν χρειάζεται συγκεκριμένο προπονητικό μοτίβο για να ακολουθήσεις IF



Ναι ντάξει, απλά έλεγα μήπως ένα πρόγραμμα δύναμης δεν βγαίνει με IF. Εγώ για push/pull με κόβω αλλά τις μέρες προπόνησης τρώς +20% TDEE. Άμα έχω 5 μέρες προπόνησης τότε αμέσως αμέσως οι 5 εκ των 7 ημερών γίνονται bulk. Εγώ θέλω πιο πολύ body recomp με έμφαση στη γράμμωση.

----------


## destroyerody94

http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/

Δοκίμασέ το, λύνει χέρια..

----------


## leftis

> http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/
> 
> Δοκίμασέ το, λύνει χέρια..


Πωπω, ντάξει, προσκυνώ, αν είχαμε reps θα σε είχα καραrepάρει  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Galthazar

> http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/
> 
> Δοκίμασέ το, λύνει χέρια..


εφυγε στους σελιδοδεικτες, ωραιος! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/
> 
> Δοκίμασέ το, λύνει χέρια..


Οδυσσεα, σιγουρα ειναι σωστα αυτα που βγαζει? Εχεις ακολουθησει τις θερμιδες που σου δινει σαν ημερησιο προγραμματισμο?

Μου βγαζει χοντρικα 1800 (οφφ) και 2700 (ον) στο περιπου. Εκτος απο το οτι μου φαινονται αρκετες, μου φαινονται και πολυ μεγαλες οι αποκλεισεις

----------


## destroyerody94

> Οδυσσεα, σιγουρα ειναι σωστα αυτα που βγαζει? Εχεις ακολουθησει τις θερμιδες που σου δινει σαν ημερησιο προγραμματισμο?
> 
> Μου βγαζει χοντρικα 1800 (οφφ) και 2700 (ον) στο περιπου. Εκτος απο το οτι μου φαινονται αρκετες, μου φαινονται και πολυ μεγαλες οι αποκλεισεις


Aν κατάλαβα καλά μιλάς για την 3η φόρμα, αυτή υπολογισμού των μάκρος, σου τα βγάζει έξω γιατί σε έχει +20% στις ον -20% στις οφφ, μπορεις να το ρυθμίσεις αυτό με πολλούς τροπους στο προγραμματάκι, είτε κατευθείαν με τα ποσοστά κρατόντας τα ποσοστα % μάκρος ίδια, είτε το αντίστροφο κτλπ, δούλεψέ το.
Εγώ ας πούμε τώρα θα το πάω +15% στις ον -5% στις οφφ ή κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Devil

> http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/
> 
> Δοκίμασέ το, λύνει χέρια..


και ποδια μη σου πω..... :01. Mr. Green:  μετραει ασχημα.... :03. Thumb up: 


αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο @@κια τα activity level....  προσωπικα το βαζω sedentary και αυξομειωνω με το ματι τα % στο TDEE...

----------


## destroyerody94

> και ποδια μη σου πω..... μετραει ασχημα....
> 
> 
> αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο @@κια τα activity level....  προσωπικα το βαζω sedentary και αυξομειωνω με το ματι τα % στο TDEE...


Εγώ το βάζω moderately, γιατί εδώ και 3-4 μήνες που είμαι σταθερός στα κιλά μου, παίζω πάνω κάτω στις θερμίδες που μου έβγαλε TDEE  :03. Thumb up: 
Όσο να ναι όλοι ξέρουμε λίγο πολύ από trial and error που κυμαινόμαστε..

----------


## s0k0s

Πολλες φορες βραζω την νυχτα τα αυγα κ τα τρωω την επομενη το πρωι, ειναι λαθος;

----------


## tolis93

> Πολλες φορες βραζω την νυχτα τα αυγα κ τα τρωω την επομενη το πρωι, ειναι λαθος;


λαθος ως προς τι?εγω βραζω καμια 20αρια μαζεμενα ετσι να υπαρχουν για κανα 3μερο :08. Turtle:

----------


## s0k0s

> λαθος ως προς τι?εγω βραζω καμια 20αρια μαζεμενα ετσι να υπαρχουν για κανα 3μερο


Επιδης καθονται τοσες ωρες/μερες (φυσικα οταν κρυωσουν στο ψυγειο) απλα μιπως εχαναν βιταμηνες κλπ...  :01. Wink:  Οκ θενξ!

----------


## rey1989

παιδιά help!
πρέπει να βρω επειγόντως ενα εναλλακτικό λαχανικό να σταματήσω το λάχανο γιατι πρέπει να έχω δυσανεξία και με φουσκώνει και μου προκαλεί προβλήματα..
με το μαρούλι δεν χορταίνω με τίποτα(και 200γρ να φάω ειναι λες και δεν έφαγα) και αναγκαστικά το βράδυ που έχω 150γρ άψητο κρέας με σαλάτα και 1κσ λάδι βάζω λάχανο με αποτέλεσμα να ξυπνάω το πρωί πρησμένος στο στομάχι λες και περιμένω δίδυμα ..

καμιά ιδέα .. ?

----------


## Galthazar

βαλε χορτα

----------


## reborn

> αν χωρανε στα μακρος σου ειναι οκ τα συγκεκριμενα οπως κ το φυστικοβουτηρο.βεβαια δε συμφαιρουν σε τιμη.τωρα για τα σακχαρα μη τρελενεσαι.εγω σε γραμμωση τρωω φρουτα για να ριξω θερμιδες κ μια χαρα λειτουργει


ευχαριστω μαν

----------


## tolis93

> ευχαριστω μαν


anytime :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> βαλε χορτα


θα τα δοκιμάσω , αν και πριν μερικό καιρό είχα και με αυτά πρόβλημα .. :01. Unsure: 
δεν ξέρω τι παίζει , μπορεί να φταίνε και οι ποσότητες που τρώω απο λαχανικά , αλλιώς όλα σχεδόν με πειράζουν ..
σκέφτηκα να μετράω με την ζυγαριά και τις σαλάτες ωστε να καταφέρω να κρατήσω ενα μέτρο αλλα δυστυχώς έφαγα κράξιμο απο τους δικους μου .. (σου λέει μέχρι και τα λαχανικά μετράει ? :02. Shock: )

----------


## tolis93

> παιδιά help!
> πρέπει να βρω επειγόντως ενα εναλλακτικό λαχανικό να σταματήσω το λάχανο γιατι πρέπει να έχω δυσανεξία και με φουσκώνει και μου προκαλεί προβλήματα..
> με το μαρούλι δεν χορταίνω με τίποτα(και 200γρ να φάω ειναι λες και δεν έφαγα) και αναγκαστικά το βράδυ που έχω 150γρ άψητο κρέας με σαλάτα και 1κσ λάδι βάζω λάχανο με αποτέλεσμα να ξυπνάω το πρωί πρησμένος στο στομάχι λες και περιμένω δίδυμα ..
> 
> καμιά ιδέα .. ?


κοψε τα μπαχαρικα. μειωσε λαχανικα στο μισο κ υπομονη μεχρι να σταματησεις να πεινας.θεμα θερμιδων δεν ειναι με τπτ οποτε παιζει θεμα κορεσμου.τα μπαχαρικα εγω απο τοτε π τα κοψα ισιωσα

----------


## xgiwrgos

> παιδιά help!
> πρέπει να βρω επειγόντως ενα εναλλακτικό λαχανικό να σταματήσω το λάχανο γιατι πρέπει να έχω δυσανεξία και με φουσκώνει και μου προκαλεί προβλήματα..
> με το μαρούλι δεν χορταίνω με τίποτα(και 200γρ να φάω ειναι λες και δεν έφαγα) και αναγκαστικά το βράδυ που έχω 150γρ άψητο κρέας με σαλάτα και 1κσ λάδι βάζω λάχανο με αποτέλεσμα να ξυπνάω το πρωί πρησμένος στο στομάχι λες και περιμένω δίδυμα ..
> 
> καμιά ιδέα .. ?


Μπορείς να βάλεις καρότο που είναι χορταστικό εκτός από άκρως θρεπτικό, μετά πάμε σε σπανάκι, αντίδια κλπ. αλλα τώρα που έρχεται το καλοκαίρι δεν είναι κρίμα να μήν κάνεις μία χωριάτικη (χωρίς τυρί) με αλατάκι και λαδάκι που είναι και χορταστική επίσης?

----------


## tyler_durden

> και ποδια μη σου πω..... μετραει ασχημα....
> 
> 
> αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο @@κια τα activity level....  προσωπικα το βαζω sedentary και αυξομειωνω με το ματι τα % στο TDEE...


με λιπη και υδατανθρακα τις μερες που σαι οφ τι κανεις;;

----------


## rey1989

> κοψε τα μπαχαρικα. μειωσε λαχανικα στο μισο κ υπομονη μεχρι να σταματησεις να πεινας.θεμα θερμιδων δεν ειναι με τπτ οποτε παιζει θεμα κορεσμου.τα μπαχαρικα εγω απο τοτε π τα κοψα ισιωσα


αυτό που λες μου θύμισε οτι απο τότε που άρχισα να βάζω πάπρικα άρχισε να μην με "πιάνει" το μαρούλι .. χμμ.. θα το δοκιμάσω.
λες απο τα πολλά λαχανικά να άνοιξε το στομάχι μου και μου προκαλεί πείνα? θα δοκιμάσω να κόψω τα μπαχαρικά για αρχή και να τρώω νορμάλ ποσότητα μαρούλι και ο θεος βοηθός , γιατι 150γρ κότα άψητη χωρίς να φας αρκετή σαλάτα δεν σε κρατάει με την καμία ρε γμτ  :01. Sad: 




> Μπορείς να βάλεις καρότο που είναι χορταστικό εκτός από άκρως θρεπτικό, μετά πάμε σε σπανάκι, αντίδια κλπ. αλλα τώρα που έρχεται το καλοκαίρι δεν είναι κρίμα να μήν κάνεις μία χωριάτικη (χωρίς τυρί) με αλατάκι και λαδάκι που είναι και χορταστική επίσης?


ντομάτες δεν τρώω , δεν μου αρέσουν όπως και τα ακτινίδια ( αν και αυτό πιάνετε για φρούτο οχι σαλάτα  :01. Mr. Green: ) και το καρότο που επείσεις δεν με τρελαίνει ειναι full υδ και οι υδ με χαλάνε , ήδη σκέφτομαι να τους ρίξω σιγά σιγά.

----------


## tolis93

> αυτό που λες μου θύμισε οτι απο τότε που άρχισα να βάζω πάπρικα άρχισε να μην με "πιάνει" το μαρούλι .. χμμ.. θα το δοκιμάσω.
> λες απο τα πολλά λαχανικά να άνοιξε το στομάχι μου και μου προκαλεί πείνα? θα δοκιμάσω να κόψω τα μπαχαρικά για αρχή και να τρώω νορμάλ ποσότητα μαρούλι και ο θεος βοηθός , γιατι 150γρ κότα άψητη χωρίς να φας αρκετή σαλάτα δεν σε κρατάει με την καμία ρε γμτ 
> 
> 
> 
> ντομάτες δεν τρώω , δεν μου αρέσουν όπως και τα ακτινίδια ( αν και αυτό πιάνετε για φρούτο οχι σαλάτα ) και το καρότο που επείσεις δεν με τρελαίνει ειναι full υδ και οι υδ με χαλάνε , ήδη σκέφτομαι να τους ρίξω σιγά σιγά.


γιαυτο κοπαναω γευματα με 200-250 γρ αψητο ζυγισμενο το κρεας.κ κουνουπιδακι κ μπουκωνω κομπλε.οποτε πεινας τρωγε ενα αγγουρι εξτρα η φτιαχνε ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη κ τρωγε.απο θερμιδες δν παιζει τπτ κ κρατανε καλα

----------


## gym

> αυτό που λες μου θύμισε οτι απο τότε που άρχισα να βάζω πάπρικα άρχισε να μην με "πιάνει" το μαρούλι .. χμμ.. θα το δοκιμάσω.
> λες απο τα πολλά λαχανικά να άνοιξε το στομάχι μου και μου προκαλεί πείνα? θα δοκιμάσω να κόψω τα μπαχαρικά για αρχή και να τρώω νορμάλ ποσότητα μαρούλι και ο θεος βοηθός , γιατι 150γρ κότα άψητη χωρίς να φας αρκετή σαλάτα δεν σε κρατάει με την καμία ρε γμτ 
> 
> 
> 
> ντομάτες δεν τρώω , δεν μου αρέσουν όπως και τα ακτινίδια ( αν και αυτό πιάνετε για φρούτο οχι σαλάτα ) και το καρότο που επείσεις δεν με τρελαίνει ειναι full υδ και οι υδ με χαλάνε , ήδη σκέφτομαι να τους ρίξω σιγά σιγά.


εαν φοβομαστε κιολας να παχυνουμε απο τα λαχανικα...παει το χασαμε το πλοιο...

το λαχανο σε πρηζει γιατι θα τρως μεγαλη πσοοτητα...μειωσε λιγο εφοσον σου αρεσει...δεν τρεχει κατι κ αν φουσκωνεις ρε συ ρευ...προτιμας να εισαι πεινασμενος η φουσκωμενος τρωγοντας αυτα που πρεπει ..

για μενα τα λαχανικα ειναι μαστ...σου δινουν μεγαλη ποσοτητα φαγητου με λιγες θερμιδες .....αρα κορεσμος χωρις τυψεις...

σκεψου το,.. :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

κ σου δινουν κ κλυτερα πρηξιματα στις προπονησεις..

----------


## rey1989

> γιαυτο κοπαναω γευματα με 200-250 γρ αψητο ζυγισμενο το κρεας.κ κουνουπιδακι κ μπουκωνω κομπλε.οποτε πεινας τρωγε ενα αγγουρι εξτρα η φτιαχνε ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη κ τρωγε.απο θερμιδες δν παιζει τπτ κ κρατανε καλα


το κουνουπίδι το αποφεύγω γιατι ξεφεύγω χειρότερα απ ότι με την μάπα (και πρίζομαι και χειρότερα) . να φανταστείς μπορώ άνετα σε ενα γευμα να φάω ενα κουνουπίδι βρασμένο  :01. ROFL: 




> εαν φοβομαστε κιολας να παχυνουμε απο τα λαχανικα...παει το χασαμε το πλοιο...
> 
> το λαχανο σε πρηζει γιατι θα τρως μεγαλη πσοοτητα...μειωσε λιγο εφοσον σου αρεσει...δεν τρεχει κατι κ αν φουσκωνεις ρε συ ρευ...προτιμας να εισαι πεινασμενος η φουσκωμενος τρωγοντας αυτα που πρεπει ..
> 
> για μενα τα λαχανικα ειναι μαστ...σου δινουν μεγαλη ποσοτητα φαγητου με λιγες θερμιδες .....αρα κορεσμος χωρις τυψεις...
> 
> σκεψου το,..


δεν φοβάμαι μην παχύνω αλλά πετάει η κοιλιά μου απο το φούσκωμα και με ξενερώνει  :08. Turtle: 
απλά επειδή ειχα αυτό το πρόβλημα ειπα να το ψάξω γιατι τα λαχανικά τα λατρεύω :01. Wink: 




> κ σου δινουν κ κλυτερα πρηξιματα στις προπονησεις..


αυτό δεν το ήξερα  :08. Toast:

----------


## leftis

Θέλει ο αδερφός μου να πίνει την πρωτείνη σε γάλα μετα το γυμναστήριο. Σκέφτομαι να του πώ να το χτυπάει σπίτι και να το πέρνει μαζί αλλά θα του το τυλίγω με ενα ζελέ (αυτά που μπαίνουν στην κατάψυξη για όταν χτυπάμε). Λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## beefmeup

> αυτό δεν το ήξερα


τα λαχανικα ειναι τιγκα στα nitrates..κ περισοτερο τα πρασσινα νομιζω..

----------


## Neo_Valbonne

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!
Δυο γρήγορες ερωτήσεις!

1) Η πατάτα (ψητή) είναι καλή για βραδυνό σε περίοδο γράμμωσης??
2)Επείδή έχω πήξει στο γιαούρτι και στο κοτόπουλο και τη γαλοπούλα καθε βράδυ, τι αλλο φαγητό μπορεί να μπεί στο βραδυνό???

Εεεεεευχαριστώ!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!
> Δυο γρήγορες ερωτήσεις!
> 
> 1) Η πατάτα (ψητή) είναι καλή για βραδυνό σε περίοδο γράμμωσης??
> 2)Επείδή έχω πήξει στο γιαούρτι και στο κοτόπουλο και τη γαλοπούλα καθε βράδυ, τι αλλο φαγητό μπορεί να μπεί στο βραδυνό???
> 
> Εεεεεευχαριστώ!!!


1)Ναι, αν χωράει στα μάκρος σου
2)Οτιδήποτε θές και χωράει στα μακρος σου.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!
> 1) Η πατάτα (ψητή) είναι καλή για βραδυνό σε περίοδο γράμμωσης??
> 2)Επείδή έχω πήξει στο γιαούρτι και στο κοτόπουλο και τη γαλοπούλα καθε βράδυ, τι αλλο φαγητό μπορεί να μπεί στο βραδυνό???


1) Αρκει να μετρας θερμιδες και να εισαι υποθερμιδικα, οτι ωρα θελεις μπορεις να τρως υδατανθρακες. Αν και εγω δε θα ετρωγα στο βραδυνο.
2) Οτιδηποτε εχει πρωτεινη. π.χ. συμπληρωμα με γιαουρτι/γαλα, τυρι κοτατζ, ψαρι, κοκκινο κρεας κ.ο.κ.

----------


## polo0

παιδια οτν περνουμε τν πρωτεινη μπορουμε να εχουμε ριξει απο πιο πριν το νερο και να ειναι χτυπημενο απο πιο πρην το ροφημα γνκα η πρεπει με το που το βαλουμε να το πιουμε!ετσι για να μου φυγει η απορια! :01. Razz:

----------


## eli_din3

> Θέλει ο αδερφός μου να πίνει την πρωτείνη σε γάλα μετα το γυμναστήριο. Σκέφτομαι να του πώ να το χτυπάει σπίτι και να το πέρνει μαζί αλλά θα του το τυλίγω με ενα ζελέ (αυτά που μπαίνουν στην κατάψυξη για όταν χτυπάμε). Λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα?


μετα το γυμναστηριο καλυτερα να την πινει με νερο για να εχει γρηγορη απορροφηση..το γαλα απορροφαται αργα.. αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με...
επισης.. το γαλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα αντεξει εξω.. ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητο.. και τωρα και με τις ζεστες... ε...:/

----------


## eli_din3

> παιδια οτν περνουμε τν πρωτεινη μπορουμε να εχουμε ριξει απο πιο πριν το νερο και να ειναι χτυπημενο απο πιο πρην το ροφημα γνκα η πρεπει με το που το βαλουμε να το πιουμε!ετσι για να μου φυγει η απορια!


 :03. Thumb up:  
ιδια απορια...γιατι χωρις κουταλακι ή τζιν τζιν (αυτο το χτυπητηρι τελοσπαντων) δεν διαλυεται καλα γμτ

----------


## leftis

> μετα το γυμναστηριο καλυτερα να την πινει με νερο για να εχει γρηγορη απορροφηση..το γαλα απορροφαται αργα.. αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με...
> επισης.. το γαλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα αντεξει εξω.. ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητο.. και τωρα και με τις ζεστες... ε...:/


Με την απορρόφηση δεν έχει θέμα, υπάρχουν πολλοί που λένε πως το γάλα είναι το καλύτερο post workout φαγητό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όγκο κάνει δεν θα πάθει τπτ  :01. Smile: . Μόνο αν θα είναι ποσιμο το γάλα μετά απο 1:30 ώρα με προβληματίζει. Λέω να του τυλίγω το shaker με αυτό αφού το έχω βάλει στην κατάψυξη πρώτα για καμια ώρα

----------


## eli_din3

> Με την απορρόφηση δεν έχει θέμα, υπάρχουν πολλοί που λένε πως το γάλα είναι το καλύτερο post workout φαγητό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όγκο κάνει δεν θα πάθει τπτ . Μόνο αν θα είναι ποσιμο το γάλα μετά απο 1:30 ώρα με προβληματίζει. Λέω να του τυλίγω το shaker με αυτό αφού το έχω βάλει στην κατάψυξη πρώτα για καμια ώρα


χμ και εγω το εχω αυτο....
το χα βαλει σε ενα γιαουρτι ΚΑΙ μεσα σε ειδικη τσαντουλα να κραταει θερμοκρασια και δεν εκανε κ πολλα.. (2 ωρες)
μπορει και να κρατησει.. σιγουρα θα το καταλαβει απο την μυρωδια παντως  :01. Razz: 
απλα με προβληματιζει οτι τωρα αρχιζει σιγα σιγα η πολυ ζεστη

----------


## leftis

> χμ και εγω το εχω αυτο....
> το χα βαλει σε ενα γιαουρτι ΚΑΙ μεσα σε ειδικη τσαντουλα να κραταει θερμοκρασια και δεν εκανε κ πολλα.. (2 ωρες)
> μπορει και να κρατησει.. σιγουρα θα το καταλαβει απο την μυρωδια παντως 
> απλα με προβληματιζει οτι τωρα αρχιζει σιγα σιγα η πολυ ζεστη


Άρα καταλήγουμε στο ότι μια μόνο δοκιμή θα με πείσει. Ο Θεός βοηθός λοιπόν...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## margarita02

> παιδιά help!
> πρέπει να βρω επειγόντως ενα εναλλακτικό λαχανικό να σταματήσω το λάχανο γιατι πρέπει να έχω δυσανεξία και με φουσκώνει και μου προκαλεί προβλήματα..
> με το μαρούλι δεν χορταίνω με τίποτα(και 200γρ να φάω ειναι λες και δεν έφαγα) και αναγκαστικά το βράδυ που έχω 150γρ άψητο κρέας με σαλάτα και 1κσ λάδι βάζω λάχανο με αποτέλεσμα να ξυπνάω το πρωί πρησμένος στο στομάχι λες και περιμένω δίδυμα ..
> 
> καμιά ιδέα .. ?


Δοκίμασε βραστά κολοκυθάκια και θα με θυμηθείς. Το αγγούρι επίσης είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή λύση. Φρόντισε ώστε η σαλάτα σου να μην ξεπερνά την ατομική μερίδα όταν τη συνοδεύεις με κρέας ή ψάρι. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Εάν δεν χορταίνεις φάε περισσότερο κοτόπουλο, κρέας ή ψάρι. Δεν θα χορτάσεις με τα λαχανικά. Όπως δεν θα χορτάσεις και μόνο με ρύζι. Εάν επιμένεις ντε και καλά να φας ποσότητα από αυτά δοκίμασε φασολάκια τα οποία τα συνδυάζεις με άπαχο τυρί ή κολοκυθάκια με τυρί, αγγινάρες κτλ. τα οποία έχεις διαπιστώσει πως δεν σε πειράζουν.

----------


## tolis93

> Άρα καταλήγουμε στο ότι μια μόνο δοκιμή θα με πείσει. Ο Θεός βοηθός λοιπόν...


απλουστατα το γαλα σε θερμος τη πρωτεινη στο σεικερ κανει μεταφορα θερμος σε σεικερ κ τελειωσε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> Δοκίμασε βραστά κολοκυθάκια και θα με θυμηθείς. Το αγγούρι επίσης είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή λύση. Φρόντισε ώστε η σαλάτα σου να μην ξεπερνά την ατομική μερίδα όταν τη συνοδεύεις με κρέας ή ψάρι. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Εάν δεν χορταίνεις φάε περισσότερο κοτόπουλο, κρέας ή ψάρι. Δεν θα χορτάσεις με τα λαχανικά. Όπως δεν θα χορτάσεις και μόνο με ρύζι. Εάν επιμένεις ντε και καλά να φας ποσότητα από αυτά δοκίμασε φασολάκια τα οποία τα συνδυάζεις με άπαχο τυρί ή κολοκυθάκια με τυρί, αγγινάρες κτλ. τα οποία έχεις διαπιστώσει πως δεν σε πειράζουν.


για το αγγούρι το ξέρω , απλά περιμένω να βρω κανένα της προκοπής γιατί βρήσκω μονο κάτι μικρά μαραμένα  :08. Turtle: 
τα κολοκυθάκια τα έτρωγα αλλα μετά απο κάποια εποχή ηταν γεμάτα σπόρια και δεν τρωγόντουσαν , τώρα φαντάζομαι θα ειναι οκ οπότε θα τα αρχίσω και πάλι.
παραπάνω κρέας θα τρώω γιατι σκέφτομαι να ρίξω τον ΥΔ 60γρ να τον πάω 120 και να ανεβάσω την πρωτεΐνη απο 185 -> 245

με τα σαλατικά έχω ενα κόλημα .. ήταν και οτι ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν τα έτρωγα γιατι μου φαινόντουσαν άνοστα (λογο κακής διατροφής) ενώ απο τότε που άρχισα να τρώω σωστά μου φαίνονται πολυ ωραία. Να φανταστείς πιο πολυ απολαμβάνω αν το φαγητό μου έχει μια τούμπανη σαλάτα , παρά να φάω ψωμί η κάποιο άλλο ΥΔ. (καλά ψωμί έτσι και αλλιώς δεν τρώω , απλά το αναφέρω γιατι στους περισσότερους ανθρώπους τους αρέσει). Ιδικά απο τότε που άρχισα να τρώω και πιπεριές/μανιτάρια τις απογειώνουν τις σαλάτες

----------


## margarita02

> για το αγγούρι το ξέρω , απλά περιμένω να βρω κανένα της προκοπής γιατί βρήσκω μονο κάτι μικρά μαραμένα 
> τα κολοκυθάκια τα έτρωγα αλλα μετά απο κάποια εποχή ηταν γεμάτα σπόρια και δεν τρωγόντουσαν , τώρα φαντάζομαι θα ειναι οκ οπότε θα τα αρχίσω και πάλι.
> παραπάνω κρέας θα τρώω γιατι σκέφτομαι να ρίξω τον ΥΔ 60γρ να τον πάω 120 και να ανεβάσω την πρωτεΐνη απο 185 -> 245
> 
> με τα σαλατικά έχω ενα κόλημα .. ήταν και οτι ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν τα έτρωγα γιατι μου φαινόντουσαν άνοστα (λογο κακής διατροφής) ενώ απο τότε που άρχισα να τρώω σωστά μου φαίνονται πολυ ωραία. Να φανταστείς πιο πολυ απολαμβάνω αν το φαγητό μου έχει μια τούμπανη σαλάτα , παρά να φάω ψωμί η κάποιο άλλο ΥΔ. (καλά ψωμί έτσι και αλλιώς δεν τρώω , απλά το αναφέρω γιατι στους περισσότερους ανθρώπους τους αρέσει). Ιδικά απο τότε που άρχισα να τρώω και πιπεριές/μανιτάρια τις απογειώνουν τις σαλάτες


Ξέρεις γιατί το παθαίνεις αυτό και δε χορταίνεις; Γιατί σπας τα γεύματά σου ανα τρεις ώρες και τρως μια μπουκίτσα πρωτεϊνη κάθε τόσο. Αν φας το πρωϊνό σου κανονικά, ένα φρούτο για ενδιάμεσα και κανονικά κοτόπουλο, ψάρι ή κρέας στο μεσημεριανό σου με νορμάλ σαλάτα το απόγευμα πάλι φρούτο και το βράδυ ότι έχει μείνει από μάκρος σου από πρωτεϊνη και βραστά λαχανικά νομίζω θα είσαι οκ και δεν θα πεινάς. Δεν ξέρω κι όλας, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κι έτσι. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο κάθε τρεις και λίγο ένα κομματάκι κοτόπουλο με ένα κιλό σαλάτα. Πως να μην νιώθεις μετά φούσκωμα.

----------


## rey1989

> Ξέρεις γιατί το παθαίνεις αυτό και δε χορταίνεις; Γιατί σπας τα γεύματά σου ανα τρεις ώρες και τρως μια μπουκίτσα πρωτεϊνη κάθε τόσο. Αν φας το πρωϊνό σου κανονικά, ένα φρούτο για ενδιάμεσα και κανονικά κοτόπουλο, ψάρι ή κρέας στο μεσημεριανό σου με νορμάλ σαλάτα το απόγευμα πάλι φρούτο και το βράδυ ότι έχει μείνει από μάκρος σου από πρωτεϊνη και βραστά λαχανικά νομίζω θα είσαι οκ και δεν θα πεινάς. Δεν ξέρω κι όλας, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα αλλά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κι έτσι. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο κάθε τρεις και λίγο ένα κομματάκι κοτόπουλο με ένα κιλό σαλάτα. Πως να μην νιώθεις μετά φούσκωμα.


στο μεσημεριανό και στο βραδινό μόνο τρώω σαλάτες , το απόγευμα με το τόστ τρώω μαρούλι αλλα μικρή ποσότητα , συνήθως το βάζω μέσα στο τόστ. 
σε αυτό που λες έχεις δίκιο , θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω λιγότερα και μεγαλύτερα γεύματα.
Αλλα τα φρούτα τα φοβάμαι λίγο γιατι έκανα ενα πείραμα , άρχισα και έτρωγα ξινόμηλα και άν και ηταν στα μακρο μου πήρα 1,5 κιλό νερά σε 2 μέρες  :02. Shock:  Κόβω τα ξινόμηλα και ανεβάζω ρύζι στην θέση τους και τα νερά έφυγαν σε μια-δυο μέρες. Θα κάνω δοκιμές και βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια παίδες  :08. Toast:

----------


## margarita02

> στο μεσημεριανό και στο βραδινό μόνο τρώω σαλάτες , το απόγευμα με το τόστ τρώω μαρούλι αλλα μικρή ποσότητα , συνήθως το βάζω μέσα στο τόστ. 
> σε αυτό που λες έχεις δίκιο , θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω λιγότερα και μεγαλύτερα γεύματα.
> Αλλα τα φρούτα τα φοβάμαι λίγο γιατι έκανα ενα πείραμα , άρχισα και έτρωγα ξινόμηλα και άν και ηταν στα μακρο μου πήρα 1,5 κιλό νερά σε 2 μέρες  Κόβω τα ξινόμηλα και ανεβάζω ρύζι στην θέση τους και τα νερά έφυγαν σε μια-δυο μέρες. Θα κάνω δοκιμές και βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια παίδες


Στη θέση σου δεν θα έκοβα τα φρούτα για να φάω ρύζι. Και γιατί μόνο ξυνόμηλα; Υπάρχουν και κόκκινα μήλα και πορτοκάλια, φράουλες αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα, μπανάνες κτλ. Τα φρούτα τα χρειαζόμαστε για τους ηλεκτρολύτες. Είναι μεγάλη βλακεία να τα κόβετε για ηλίθειους λόγους. Στη θέση σου θα έκοβα το ρύζι για να φαω κανένα φρούτο παραπάνω αν και με δύο-τρία τη μέρα είσαι καλά χωρίς να σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.

----------


## tolis93

> στο μεσημεριανό και στο βραδινό μόνο τρώω σαλάτες , το απόγευμα με το τόστ τρώω μαρούλι αλλα μικρή ποσότητα , συνήθως το βάζω μέσα στο τόστ. 
> σε αυτό που λες έχεις δίκιο , θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω λιγότερα και μεγαλύτερα γεύματα.
> Αλλα τα φρούτα τα φοβάμαι λίγο γιατι έκανα ενα πείραμα , άρχισα και έτρωγα ξινόμηλα και άν και ηταν στα μακρο μου πήρα 1,5 κιλό νερά σε 2 μέρες  Κόβω τα ξινόμηλα και ανεβάζω ρύζι στην θέση τους και τα νερά έφυγαν σε μια-δυο μέρες. Θα κάνω δοκιμές και βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια παίδες


με εμενα μονο γινεται το αντιθετο με φρουτα κ ρυζι? κοβω λιπαρα ανεβαζω υδατανθρακα βαζω φρουτα κ χανω 1 κιλο μεσα σε μια μερα...αυτο π λεμε καθε σωμα κ διαφορετικο....

----------


## margarita02

> με εμενα μονο γινεται το αντιθετο με φρουτα κ ρυζι? κοβω λιπαρα ανεβαζω υδατανθρακα βαζω φρουτα κ χανω 1 κιλο μεσα σε μια μερα...αυτο π λεμε καθε σωμα κ διαφορετικο....


Δεν γίνεται μόνο με σε εσένα αυτό. Και σε μένα το ίδιο γίνεται. Απλά από ότι έχω καταλάβει εμάς τα λιπαρά μας παχαίνουν γιατί τρώμε μέσα στη μέρα και κάποια φρούτα τα οποία οι άλλοι δεν τρώνε, ενώ στη θέση τους τρώνε λιπαρά. Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα. Το βράδυ με το γιαούρτι κάποιοι βάζουν ξηρούς καρπούς. Εγώ αντί γι αυτό βάζω ένα μήλο. Εάν βάλω λιπαρά εκείνη την ώρα χάθηκα, ενώ με το μήλο δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Και η φρουκτόζη την ίδια δουλειά κάνει με τα λιπαρά. Απλά κάποιοι δεν τη θέλουν.

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν γίνεται μόνο με σε εσένα αυτό. Και σε μένα το ίδιο γίνεται. Απλά από ότι έχω καταλάβει εμάς τα λιπαρά μας παχαίνουν γιατί τρώμε μέσα στη μέρα και κάποια φρούτα τα οποία οι άλλοι δεν τρώνε, ενώ στη θέση τους τρώνε λιπαρά. Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα.* Το βράδυ με το γιαούρτι κάποιοι βάζουν ξηρούς καρπούς. Εγώ αντί γι αυτό βάζω ένα μήλο. Εάν βάλω λιπαρά εκείνη την ώρα χάθηκα, ενώ με το μήλο δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Και η φρουκτόζη την ίδια δουλειά κάνει με τα λιπαρά.* Απλά κάποιοι δεν τη θέλουν.


ακριβως ετσι.ειναι αυτο π λεμε καθε σωμα λειτουργει διαφορετικα

----------


## nikoskaz

Σιγα σιγα θα μπουμε σε διατροφη γραμμωσης , εκτος απο μαρουλι σαν σαλατα τι αλλο μπορουμε να τρωμε? Βραστα λαχανικα γινεται π.χ. μπροκολο , παντζαρι , βλητα?? Επσης λιγο ντοματα?

----------


## tolis93

> Σιγα σιγα θα μπουμε σε διατροφη γραμμωσης , εκτος απο μαρουλι σαν σαλατα τι αλλο μπορουμε να τρωμε? Βραστα λαχανικα γινεται π.χ. μπροκολο ,* παντζαρι* , βλητα?? Επσης λιγο *ντοματα*?


εχουν αρκετη ζαχαρη αλλα οχι οτι θα σε χαλασουν ειδικα στην αρχη.βλητα μπροκολα κουνουπιδια τα χορτα απο τα πατζαρια λαχανο κτλπ ασυζιτιτι τα ξεσκιζεις ανετα

----------


## lila_1

Aπό λαχανικά τα πάντα.....σιγά ρε παιδιά..
Και φρούτα τρως αμα υπολογίζεις θερμίδες

----------


## nikoskaz

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις !!! Εχω ακομη μια ομως ! εχει καποιος δοκιμασει γιαουρτακι 0% με ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης ? σαν δεκατιανο το σκεφτομαι στη δουλεια , αρκει να μην χρειαζεται μιξερ ! Για περιοδο γραμμωσης ομως  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις !!! Εχω ακομη μια ομως ! εχει καποιος δοκιμασει γιαουρτακι 0% με ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης ? σαν δεκατιανο το σκεφτομαι στη δουλεια , αρκει να μην χρειαζεται μιξερ ! Για περιοδο γραμμωσης ομως


και σε ογκο κ σε γραμμωση.αλλα για μενα παιρνε 2% :03. Clap:  παιρνε του κιλου ανακατεβε το σε ενα ταπερακι μικρο μαζι με τη πρωτεινη.στη δουλεια στο ψυγειακι π λογικα θα χεις κ εισαι αρχοντας.μια χαρα ανακατευεται

----------


## jim-jimakos

Σήμερα βλέποντας τη μπαλίτσα ( :01. Sad: ) και τρώγοντας πασατέμπο, κοίταξα στην συσκευασία τα διατροφικά στοιχεία:
πρωτείνες 28,7γρ ανά 100 γρ
είναι δυνατόν????

βέβαια εγραφε επίσης και λιπαρά 47,3 γρ

όποιος γνωρίζει ας με διαφωτίσει, γιατί τρώω πολυ συχνά πασατεμπο το βραδάκι μπροστά στην TV.

----------


## john39

> Σήμερα βλέποντας τη μπαλίτσα () και τρώγοντας πασατέμπο, κοίταξα στην συσκευασία τα διατροφικά στοιχεία:
> πρωτείνες 28,7γρ ανά 100 γρ
> είναι δυνατόν????
> 
> βέβαια εγραφε επίσης και λιπαρά 47,3 γρ
> 
> όποιος γνωρίζει ας με διαφωτίσει, γιατί τρώω πολυ συχνά πασατεμπο το βραδάκι μπροστά στην TV.


εαν κανεις διατροφη γραμμωσης σαφως και δεν μπορεις να φας πασατεμπο βραδυ αν μαλιστα αυτος εχει και αλατι..σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα ακομη και εαν εισαι υποθερμιδικος,
το λιπος που εχει ειναι φυτικο,δεν ειναι εκει τι προβλημα.το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειναι ψημενος με αλατι.

----------


## eli_din3

Μηπως γνωριζετε ποια ειναι η αναλογια βρασμενων κ αβραστων μακαρονιων? δηλαδη 100 γρ αβραστα ποσο ειναι βρασμενα? ξερω παιζει και η ωρα βρασιματος..αλλα στο περιπου..

----------


## beefmeup

> ξερω παιζουν και τα νερα..αλλα στο περιπου..


το απαντησες μονη σου..
δεν υπαρχει περιπου..αναλογα ποσο θα τα βρασεις,κ ποσο νερο θα τραβηξουν..

γιαυτο καλο ειναι να τα υπολογιζεις αβραστα.

----------


## eli_din3

> το απαντησες μονη σου..
> δεν υπαρχει περιπου..αναλογα ποσο θα τα βρασεις,κ ποσο νερο θα τραβηξουν..
> 
> γιαυτο καλο ειναι να τα υπολογιζεις αβραστα.


ξερω ποσο ειναι αβραστα ολα μαζι αλλα η κατσολαρα ειναι γεματη και με μεριδες αλλων κ μαλιστα για 2 μερες.. και ανακατεμενο με χταποδια κτλ ..δεν μπορω να ξερω...

----------


## beefmeup

αχα...
ειναι για δυνατους λυτες τοτε.. :01. Mr. Green: 

δεν μπορεις να υπολογισεις ομως ετσι..οποτε φατα στο περιπου,κ κανε τον σταυρο σου.. :01. Razz:

----------


## jim-jimakos

> εαν κανεις διατροφη γραμμωσης σαφως και δεν μπορεις να φας πασατεμπο βραδυ αν μαλιστα αυτος εχει και αλατι..σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα ακομη και εαν εισαι υποθερμιδικος,
> το λιπος που εχει ειναι φυτικο,δεν ειναι εκει τι προβλημα.το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειναι ψημενος με αλατι.


ο πασατεμπος που παιρνω είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ανάλατος, όπως και όλα τα φαγητά μου.. ( :01. Sad: ) 
Η απορία μου είναι στο ποσοστό πρωτείνης ανά 100γρ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ορισμένα ποστ μεταφέρθηκαν για να μη χαθούν μέσα στις Γενικές ερωτήσεις.  :03. Thumb up: 

Γενετικά τροποποιημένες τροφές

----------


## Giannistzn

> ξερω ποσο ειναι αβραστα ολα μαζι αλλα η κατσολαρα ειναι γεματη και με μεριδες αλλων κ μαλιστα για 2 μερες.. και ανακατεμενο με χταποδια κτλ ..δεν μπορω να ξερω...


Mπακαλικα 250 πανω κατω.. Τωρα αναλογα το βρασιμο, τι τραβηξαν και λοιπα μπορει και 300 μπορει και 200.. Οπως ειπε ο beef, φαε στο περιπου τωρα σιγα

----------


## tolis93

> Μηπως γνωριζετε ποια ειναι η αναλογια βρασμενων κ αβραστων μακαρονιων? δηλαδη 100 γρ αβραστα ποσο ειναι βρασμενα? ξερω παιζει και η ωρα βρασιματος..αλλα στο περιπου..


στα 10-15 λεπτα βρασιμο υπολογιζε περιπου επι 1.5-2. στα 20-25 λεπτα υπολογιζε επι 3. αν εχει σαλτσες κ τετοια μεσα κατα μεσο ορο υπολογιζε κανα 50αρι γραμμαρια κατω και ενα κομματι χταποδι ζυγιζει περιπου 20-40 γρ αναλογα το μεγεθος του.απο εκει κ περα δε μπορω να κανω κατι δεν ειμαι τσακ νορρις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## john39

> ο πασατεμπος που παιρνω είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ανάλατος, όπως και όλα τα φαγητά μου.. () 
> Η απορία μου είναι στο ποσοστό πρωτείνης ανά 100γρ


 και γιατι απορεις? πραγματι τοση εχει.
οταν ομως λεει 100γρ εννοει τον εσωτερικο καρπο.ειναι δυνατον να τρως τοσο πολυ???το βαρος του καρπου ειναι το 40% ,για να φας 100γρ πρεπει να φας 250....

----------


## dorita

θελω να ρωτησω τα πρωτεινουχα αργης απορροφησης ποια ειναι κ πως διαχωριζονται κ ποτε θα πρεπει να καταναλωνονται μεσα στην δειαρκεια της ημερας!!

----------


## eli_din3

> θελω να ρωτησω τα πρωτεινουχα αργης απορροφησης ποια ειναι κ πως διαχωριζονται κ ποτε θα πρεπει να καταναλωνονται μεσα στην δειαρκεια της ημερας!!


το μονο που ξερω ειναι το γαλα.... και νομιζω ειναι καλα για το βραδυ για να απορροφαται αργα αργα ενω κοιμασαι  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> θελω να ρωτησω τα πρωτεινουχα αργης απορροφησης ποια ειναι κ πως διαχωριζονται κ ποτε θα πρεπει να καταναλωνονται μεσα στην δειαρκεια της ημερας!!


ριξε μια ματια εδω..τα λεει ολα για τις πρωτεινες κ τις μορφες τους..

Πρωτεΐνες

----------


## tolis93

> θελω να ρωτησω τα πρωτεινουχα αργης απορροφησης ποια ειναι κ πως διαχωριζονται κ ποτε θα πρεπει να καταναλωνονται μεσα στην δειαρκεια της ημερας!!


πρωτεινουχα αργης αποροφησσης ειναι αυτα τα τροφιμα η συμπληρωματα τα οποια περιεχουν καζεινη. τα γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα ειναι πλουσια σε καζεινη οπως πχ το γιαουρτι η το γαλα. βεβαια η απορροφηση πρωτεινης εχει να κανει και με τη μορφη της τροφης. πχ το γαλα εχει καζεινη και το γιαουρτι εχει.αλλα λογω μορφης το γιαουρτι χονευεται πιο αργα απο το γαλα. βεβαια ειναι πολυ μικρη η διαφορα τους(εξαλλου αν υπηρχε μεγαλη διαφορα τσαμπα και τα συμπληρωματα καζεινης). Η καλυτερες ωρες(κατα τη γνωμη μου) ειναι το πρωι σε συνδιασμο με πρωτεινη γρηγορης απορροφησης. πριν τη προπονηση ωστε να υπαρχουν αμινοξεα στο αιμα για αρκετη ωρα. και πριν τον υπνο ωστε να ειναι επαρκης η ποσοτητα αμινοξεων καθ ολη τη διαρκεια του υπνου οπου δε τρωει καποιος. σε συνδιασμο με λιπαρη τροφη επισης οπως ξηροι καρποι η χωνευση ειναι ακομα πιο αργη με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει ακομα πιο βραδαια απελευθερωση

----------


## dorita

ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


anytime :01. Smile:

----------


## margarita02

> πρωτεινουχα αργης αποροφησσης ειναι αυτα τα τροφιμα η συμπληρωματα τα οποια περιεχουν καζεινη. τα γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα ειναι πλουσια σε καζεινη οπως πχ το γιαουρτι η το γαλα. βεβαια η απορροφηση πρωτεινης εχει να κανει και με τη μορφη της τροφης. πχ το γαλα εχει καζεινη και το γιαουρτι εχει.αλλα λογω μορφης το γιαουρτι χονευεται πιο αργα απο το γαλα. βεβαια ειναι πολυ μικρη η διαφορα τους(εξαλλου αν υπηρχε μεγαλη διαφορα τσαμπα και τα συμπληρωματα καζεινης). Η καλυτερες ωρες(κατα τη γνωμη μου) ειναι το πρωι σε συνδιασμο με πρωτεινη γρηγορης απορροφησης. πριν τη προπονηση ωστε να υπαρχουν αμινοξεα στο αιμα για αρκετη ωρα. και πριν τον υπνο ωστε να ειναι επαρκης η ποσοτητα αμινοξεων καθ ολη τη διαρκεια του υπνου οπου δε τρωει καποιος. σε συνδιασμο με λιπαρη τροφη επισης οπως ξηροι καρποι η χωνευση ειναι ακομα πιο αργη με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει ακομα πιο βραδαια απελευθερωση


Μπορείς να δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα συνδιασμού πρωτείνης γρήγορης απορρόφησης και αργής για πρωινό. π.χ. γιαούρτι με τί; Τα ασπράδια σκέτα χωρίς κρόκους είναι γρήγορης;

Επίσης εάν πάρουμε αμινοξέα και φάμε ένα γιαούρτι τότε καλύπτουμε το συνδυασμό γρήγορης και αργής απορρόφης; Το γάλα δεν είναι γρήγορης;

----------


## Devil

> θελω να ρωτησω τα πρωτεινουχα αργης απορροφησης ποια ειναι κ πως διαχωριζονται κ ποτε θα πρεπει να καταναλωνονται μεσα στην δειαρκεια της ημερας!!


κρεας τρως? λογικα ναι.... ειναι αργης να ξερεις... :01. Mr. Green: 

τωρα εσυ μιλας για καζεινη λογικα.... το θεμα ειναι οτι το κρεας αποροφατε πιο αργα απο την καζεινη.... :01. Mr. Green: 




> Μπορείς να δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα συνδιασμού πρωτείνης γρήγορης απορρόφησης και αργής για πρωινό. π.χ. γιαούρτι με τί; Τα ασπράδια σκέτα χωρίς κρόκους είναι γρήγορης;
> 
> Επίσης εάν πάρουμε αμινοξέα και φάμε ένα γιαούρτι τότε καλύπτουμε το συνδυασμό γρήγορης και αργής απορρόφης; Το γάλα δεν είναι γρήγορης;


βασικα γιατι να παρεις αμινοξεα η' πρωτεινη ''γρηγορης'' και ''αργης'' αποροφησεις μαζι.... εφοσον και η γρηγορη και η αργη θα ''χτυπησουν'' με την ιδια ταχυτητα το αιμα.... νταξ διαφορα κανα λεπτο αλλα νομιζω δεν λεει κατι... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## margarita02

> κρεας τρως? λογικα ναι.... ειναι αργης να ξερεις...
> 
> τωρα εσυ μιλας για καζεινη λογικα.... το θεμα ειναι οτι το κρεας αποροφατε πιο αργα απο την καζεινη....
> 
> 
> 
> βασικα γιατι να παρεις αμινοξεα η' πρωτεινη ''γρηγορης'' και ''αργης'' αποροφησεις μαζι.... εφοσον και η γρηγορη και η αργη θα ''χτυπησουν'' με την ιδια ταχυτητα το αιμα.... νταξ διαφορα κανα λεπτο αλλα νομιζω δεν λεει κατι...


Ναι απλά η αργής θα μείνει πιο πολύ ώρα στο αίμα. Ενώ αν πάρει κανείς μόνο γρήγορης το πρωί π.χ. whey που βλέπω σε κάτι διατροφές που έχουν για πρωινό, σε κάποια ώρα δεν θα πρέπει να ξαναφάνε κάτι; Τί μας συμφέρει πιο πολύ να πάρουμε 20 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης μπαμ και κάτω(γρήγορης) ή 20 αργής τα οποία θα μείνουν για περισσότερη ώρα; Μιλάω για πρωί πάντα.Και τότε γιατί λένε συνδιασμό για γρήγορης και αργής; Γι αυτό πριν σκέφτηκα τα αμινοξέα.

Αφού την ίδια στιγμή χτυπούν το αίμα και οι δύο τότε πια η ουσιαστική διαφορά τους;

Τα ασπράδια τί είναι τελικά;

----------


## Devil

> Ναι απλά η αργής θα μείνει πιο πολύ ώρα στο αίμα. Ενώ αν πάρει κανείς μόνο γρήγορης το πρωί π.χ. whey που βλέπω σε κάτι διατροφές που έχουν για πρωινό, σε κάποια ώρα δεν θα πρέπει να ξαναφάνε κάτι; Τί μας συμφέρει πιο πολύ να πάρουμε 20 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης μπαμ και κάτω(γρήγορης) ή 20 αργής τα οποία θα μείνουν για περισσότερη ώρα; Μιλάω για πρωί πάντα.Και τότε γιατί λένε συνδιασμό για γρήγορης και αργής; Γι αυτό πριν σκέφτηκα τα αμινοξέα.
> 
> Αφού την ίδια στιγμή χτυπούν το αίμα και οι δύο τότε πια η ουσιαστική διαφορά τους;
> 
> Τα ασπράδια τί είναι τελικά;


καταρχην calm down....  :01. Mr. Green:  μη μου πανικοβαλεσε ταραζομαι.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

βασικα αν δεν φας το πρωι και φας αργοτερα τι θα γινει το εχεις σκεφτη?

εχεις μπει σε λαθος τρυπακι.... ψαχνεις πολυ λεπτομερια.... και δεν εχει νοημα....

εισαι σιγουρη καταρχην οτι εχεις χωνεψει ολη την πρωτεινη απο το τελαυταιο σου γευμα το προηγουμενο βραδι? η' οτι δεν εχεις αμινο στο αιμα?


δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα να παρεις αργη η' γργορη πρωτεινη.... το θεμα ειναι να ειναι πρωτεινη και τελος.....

----------


## margarita02

> καταρχην calm down....  μη μου πανικοβαλεσε ταραζομαι....
> 
> βασικα αν δεν φας το πρωι και φας αργοτερα τι θα γινει το εχεις σκεφτη?
> 
> εχεις μπει σε λαθος τρυπακι.... ψαχνεις πολυ λεπτομερια.... και δεν εχει νοημα....
> 
> εισαι σιγουρη καταρχην οτι εχεις χωνεψει ολη την πρωτεινη απο το τελαυταιο σου γευμα το προηγουμενο βραδι? η' οτι δεν εχεις αμινο στο αιμα?
> 
> 
> δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα να παρεις αργη η' γργορη πρωτεινη.... το θεμα ειναι να ειναι πρωτεινη και τελος.....


Αχ βρε Devil ωραία τα λες. Βασικά όσες φορές έχω φάει αργότερα το πρωί καλύτερα είμαι. Την πρωτεϊνη από το τελευταίο γεύμα που είναι συνήθως κατά τις 8 μέχρι την άλλη μέρα το πρωί κατά τις 9 που θα φάω πρωινό την έχω νομίζω χωνέψει σίγουρα. Τί στο καλό; Και όταν μιλάμε για πρωτεϊνη στο βραδυνό συνήθως γιαούρτι και κανά δυο φορές τη βδομάδα κοτόπουλο.

Δεν αγχώνομαι ιδιαίτερα. Απλά τη λογική όλου αυτού του πράγματος με τις πρωτεϊνες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Απλά επειδή στα ενδιάμεσα πρωινού -μεσημεριανού δεν τρώω κάτι κοιτάζω να δω τί είναι καλύτερα να επιλέξω κάτι αργής ή γρήγορης. Συνήθως προτιμώ αργής. 

Τα ασπράδια τελικά δεν μου απάντησε κανείς τί είναι; Όχι ότι έχει και τόσο νόημα δηλ. απλά για να ξέρω πού κατατάσσονται.

----------


## marvin

> Αχ βρε Devil ωραία τα λες. Βασικά όσες φορές έχω φάει αργότερα το πρωί καλύτερα είμαι. Την πρωτεϊνη από το τελευταίο γεύμα που είναι συνήθως κατά τις 8 μέχρι την άλλη μέρα το πρωί κατά τις 9 που θα φάω πρωινό την έχω νομίζω χωνέψει σίγουρα. Τί στο καλό; Και όταν μιλάμε για πρωτεϊνη στο βραδυνό συνήθως γιαούρτι και κανά δυο φορές τη βδομάδα κοτόπουλο.
> 
> Δεν αγχώνομαι ιδιαίτερα. Απλά τη λογική όλου αυτού του πράγματος με τις πρωτεϊνες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Απλά επειδή στα ενδιάμεσα πρωινού -μεσημεριανού δεν τρώω κάτι κοιτάζω να δω τί είναι καλύτερα να επιλέξω κάτι αργής ή γρήγορης. Συνήθως προτιμώ αργής. 
> 
> Τα ασπράδια τελικά δεν μου απάντησε κανείς τί είναι; Όχι ότι έχει και τόσο νόημα δηλ. απλά για να ξέρω πού κατατάσσονται.


Σιγουρα χωνευονται πιο γρηγορα απο το να φας κοτοπουλο αλλα δεν θεωρουνται γρηγορης αποροφησης.Αν τα τρως και με τον κροκο (που περιεχει λιπαρα) τοτε αποροφιουνται ακομα πιο αργα!!!

----------


## Galthazar

τα ασπραδια αυγων ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης.

----------


## marvin

> τα ασπραδια αυγων ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης.


Γρηγορης αποροφησης θεωρουσα την υγρη μορφη πρωτεινης.Σιγουρα ειναι πιο ευπεπτα  τα ασπραδια απο αλλα τροφιμα,οπως κοτα η ψαρι αλλα η πιο γρηγορη αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι η πρωτεινη σε ροφημα!! :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σωστά Νίκη. Τα ροφήματα φεύγουν πιο γρήγορα από το στομάχι.  :03. Thumb up: 
Τα ασπράδια είναι η γρηγορότερη των στερεών πηγών.

----------


## margarita02

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ. Η πιο γρήγορη και η πιο αφομοιώσιμη από τις στερεές.Κατάλαβα.

----------


## Galthazar

ναι για τα στερεα μιλαω παντα.

----------


## Devil

> Αχ βρε Devil ωραία τα λες. Βασικά όσες φορές έχω φάει αργότερα το πρωί καλύτερα είμαι. Την πρωτεϊνη από το τελευταίο γεύμα που είναι συνήθως κατά τις 8 μέχρι την άλλη μέρα το πρωί κατά τις 9 που θα φάω πρωινό την έχω νομίζω χωνέψει σίγουρα. Τί στο καλό; Και όταν μιλάμε για πρωτεϊνη στο βραδυνό συνήθως γιαούρτι και κανά δυο φορές τη βδομάδα κοτόπουλο.
> 
> Δεν αγχώνομαι ιδιαίτερα. Απλά τη λογική όλου αυτού του πράγματος με τις πρωτεϊνες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. *Απλά επειδή στα ενδιάμεσα πρωινού -μεσημεριανού δεν τρώω κάτι κοιτάζω να δω τί είναι καλύτερα να επιλέξω κάτι αργής ή γρήγορης. Συνήθως προτιμώ αργής.* 
> 
> Τα ασπράδια τελικά δεν μου απάντησε κανείς τί είναι; Όχι ότι έχει και τόσο νόημα δηλ. απλά για να ξέρω πού κατατάσσονται.


κοιτα καταρχην αμα δεν πεινας μην τρως.... το συνολο να ξερεις μετραει....

απο εκει και περα οτι και να φας σε φαγητο θα αποροφηθει αργα....  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metropontix

Πειράζει να φας καλαμποκάκι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης 1 φορά τη βδομάδα; ή μάλλον για να το θέσω πιο σωστά είναι πολύ φάουλ;

----------


## margarita02

> κοιτα καταρχην αμα δεν πεινας μην τρως.... το συνολο να ξερεις μετραει....
> 
> απο εκει και περα οτι και να φας σε φαγητο θα αποροφηθει αργα....


Αυτό κάνω πλέον καθώς το ίδιο πιστεύω και εγώ. Ειδικά τώρα με τη δουλειά οι ώρες μου έχουν γίνει τέτοιες που καλύτερα να γυρίσω το βράδυ να φάω ό,τι φάω με την ησυχία μου παρά στο πόδι μες τη μέρα. Το ίδιο και με το πρωϊνό. Δεν μπορώ να τσακίζομαι να τα προλάβω όλα. Ξυπνάω, τσακίζομαι να μαγειρέψω, να τρέξω να προλάβω το τμήμα στο γυμναστήριο και να συμπληρώσω ό,τι λείπει από μόνη μου, του σκοτωμού γυρίζω να προλάβω να ετοιμαστώ να πάρω το ποδήλατο και να πάω στη δουλειά.

Πάντα καθυστερώ καμιά ώρα για να κάτσω πιο πολύ στο γυμναστήριο, και κάπως έτσι πάει όλη η μέρα. Τώρα που θα με μαζέψουν με τα ωράρια δεν ξέρω τί θα πρωτολαβαίνω. Μάλλον θα πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο και λίγο μετά τη δουλειά όποιες μέρες δεν παραπατάω από την κουραση.

Παίρνω το φαγητό που έχω μαγειρέψει από το πρωί μαζί μου αλλά θα προτιμούσα να έτρωγα μια και καλή το βράδυ με την ησυχία μου καθώς εκεί πέρα στο πόδι τρώω και δεν μπορώ έτσι. Ακόμα και να πεινάω δεν τρώω με όρεξη καθώς το μυαλό μου είναι αλλού και τελευταία με πιάνει και το στομάχι μου.

Από την άλλη δεν μου πηγαίνει και καλά να μένω χωρίς φαγητό όλη τη μέρα ή με ελάχιστο για να τρώω με περισσότερη ηρεμία το βράδυ. Ακόμα το ψάχνω πως θα το καταλήξω. Μάλλον με βλέπω μέχρι να βρω μια σειρά να το γυρίζω για λίγο σε IF και εγώ μέχρι να ηρεμήσω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## procop

πρωω 300 γρ γιαουρτι 2% καθε βραδυ,αλλα στον υπνο μ ξυπναω με πονους στο εντερο!εκοψα το γιαουρτι κια σταματησαν οι πονοι..γενικα,προκαλει τετοιες παρενεργειες η συνεχομενη καταναλωση του?

----------


## Devil

> Αυτό κάνω πλέον καθώς το ίδιο πιστεύω και εγώ. Ειδικά τώρα με τη δουλειά οι ώρες μου έχουν γίνει τέτοιες που καλύτερα να γυρίσω το βράδυ να φάω ό,τι φάω με την ησυχία μου παρά στο πόδι μες τη μέρα. Το ίδιο και με το πρωϊνό. Δεν μπορώ να τσακίζομαι να τα προλάβω όλα. Ξυπνάω, τσακίζομαι να μαγειρέψω, να τρέξω να προλάβω το τμήμα στο γυμναστήριο και να συμπληρώσω ό,τι λείπει από μόνη μου, του σκοτωμού γυρίζω να προλάβω να ετοιμαστώ να πάρω το ποδήλατο και να πάω στη δουλειά.
> 
> Πάντα καθυστερώ καμιά ώρα για να κάτσω πιο πολύ στο γυμναστήριο, και κάπως έτσι πάει όλη η μέρα. Τώρα που θα με μαζέψουν με τα ωράρια δεν ξέρω τί θα πρωτολαβαίνω. Μάλλον θα πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο και λίγο μετά τη δουλειά όποιες μέρες δεν παραπατάω από την κουραση.
> 
> Παίρνω το φαγητό που έχω μαγειρέψει από το πρωί μαζί μου αλλά θα προτιμούσα να έτρωγα μια και καλή το βράδυ με την ησυχία μου καθώς εκεί πέρα στο πόδι τρώω και δεν μπορώ έτσι. Ακόμα και να πεινάω δεν τρώω με όρεξη καθώς το μυαλό μου είναι αλλού και τελευταία με πιάνει και το στομάχι μου.
> 
> Από την άλλη δεν μου πηγαίνει και καλά να μένω χωρίς φαγητό όλη τη μέρα ή με ελάχιστο για να τρώω με περισσότερη ηρεμία το βράδυ. Ακόμα το ψάχνω πως θα το καταλήξω. Μάλλον με βλέπω μέχρι να βρω μια σειρά να το γυρίζω για λίγο σε IF και εγώ μέχρι να ηρεμήσω και βλέπουμε.


δοκιμασε την IF.... αμα ειναι να σε αγχωνει και να τρεχεις ολη μερα καλητερα μια και καλη το βραδι..... απο την αλλη μπορεις να το σπασεις και με κανα 1-2 γευματα μεσα στη μερα.... γενικοτερα πειραματισου και βολεψε τη διατροφη αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου....  :01. Wink:

----------


## eli_din3

Οταν εχουμε μια διατροφη συγκεκριμενων θερμιδων.. γινεται χωρις να πειραξουμε καθολου τις θερμιδες αλλα απλα αλλαζοντας την αναλογια λιπαρων-υδατανθρακων ( αυξανοντας τα πρωτα και μειωνοντας τα δευτερα) να επιτευχθει μειωση λιπους?

----------


## margarita02

> δοκιμασε την IF.... αμα ειναι να σε αγχωνει και να τρεχεις ολη μερα καλητερα μια και καλη το βραδι..... απο την αλλη μπορεις να το σπασεις και με κανα 1-2 γευματα μεσα στη μερα.... γενικοτερα πειραματισου και βολεψε τη διατροφη αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου....


Θα τη δοκιμάσω για να σταματήσουν προς το παρόν τα πολλά πειράματα. Λίγότερα γεύματα και πιο καλά. Και τις μέρες που δεν θα τρέχω έτσι θα μπορώ να την έχω λίγο πιο νορμάλ.

----------


## Devil

> Οταν εχουμε μια διατροφη συγκεκριμενων θερμιδων.. γινεται χωρις να πειραξουμε καθολου τις θερμιδες αλλα απλα αλλαζοντας την αναλογια λιπαρων-υδατανθρακων ( αυξανοντας τα πρωτα και μειωνοντας τα δευτερα) να επιτευχθει μειωση λιπους?


οχι... δεν θα εχεις ελειμα.... νερα θα χασεις λογικα...

----------


## eli_din3

> οχι... δεν θα εχεις ελειμα.... νερα θα χασεις λογικα...


απλα οσο μειωνεις τους υδατανθρακες δεν γινεται πιο ευνοικη η κατασταση για καυση λιπους?

----------


## Devil

> απλα οσο μειωνεις τους υδατανθρακες δεν γινεται πιο ευνοικη η κατασταση για καυση λιπους?


ναι αλλα σε περιπτωσεις με θερμιδικο ελειμα...  χωρις ελειμα δεν χανεις....

με την πρωτεινη μπορεις να δημιουργησεις ενα μινι ελειμα... δλδ αν αντι για 100γρ υδατανθρακα (400 kcal) βαλεις 100γρ πρωτεινης θα εχεις 100kcal λιγοτερες (ουσιαστικα οι πρωτεινες εχουν περιπου 3kcal ανα γρ.)

----------


## eli_din3

> ναι αλλα σε περιπτωσεις με θερμιδικο ελειμα...  χωρις ελειμα δεν χανεις....
> 
> με την πρωτεινη μπορεις να δημιουργησεις ενα μινι ελειμα... δλδ αν αντι για 100γρ υδατανθρακα (400 kcal) βαλεις 100γρ πρωτεινης θα εχεις 100kcal λιγοτερες (ουσιαστικα οι πρωτεινες εχουν περιπου 3kcal ανα γρ.)


ε υποθετωντας πως δημιουργεις ενα μινι οπως λες και συ  :01. Razz:  ελλειμα μεσω του αεροβιου βρε...

----------


## aepiskeptis

> ναι αλλα σε περιπτωσεις με θερμιδικο ελειμα...  χωρις ελειμα δεν χανεις....
> 
> με την πρωτεινη μπορεις να δημιουργησεις ενα μινι ελειμα... δλδ αν αντι για 100γρ υδατανθρακα (400 kcal) βαλεις 100γρ πρωτεινης θα εχεις 100kcal λιγοτερες (ουσιαστικα οι πρωτεινες εχουν περιπου 3kcal ανα γρ.)


αμε και χωρις ελειμμα χανεις, αν αυξησεις την ευαισθησια σου στην ινσουλινη. βεβαια δε χανεις βαρος, αλλα χανεις λιπος με το βαρος σου σταθερο.

margarita02

δες εδω για τους ρυθμους απορροφησης

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...on-part-2.html

----------


## Devil

> *αμε και χωρις ελειμμα χανεις, αν αυξησεις την ευαισθησια σου στην ινσουλινη. βεβαια δε χανεις βαρος, αλλα χανεις λιπος με το βαρος σου σταθερο.*
> 
> margarita02
> 
> δες εδω για τους ρυθμους απορροφησης
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...on-part-2.html


explain.... συν οτι paper εχεις.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tyler_durden

> αμε και χωρις ελειμμα χανεις, αν αυξησεις την ευαισθησια σου στην ινσουλινη. βεβαια δε χανεις βαρος, αλλα χανεις λιπος με το βαρος σου σταθερο.


fast... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> explain.... συν οτι paper εχεις....


ε καλορι ισ ε καλορι? μμμμμ εξαρταται... απο τι? απο την ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη.

εεε τωρα μη μου πεις οτι λιπος απελευθερωνεται παρουσια ινσουλινης ή και οτι αποθηκευεται απουσια ινσουλινης

γιατι εσυ εισαι ο ειδικος, εγω απλα προσθεσα κατι που θεωρησα ενδιαφερον σε αυτο εγραψες


απο τη δικη μου σκοπια ειναι καπως αστοχο το "κοψε 300 θερμιδες απο αυτες της συντηρησης και θα γραμμωσεις" γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα πρεπει να κοψεις κ αλλες 300 κτλ

----------


## Devil

> ε καλορι ισ ε καλορι? μμμμμ εξαρταται... απο τι? απο την ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη.
> 
> εεε τωρα μη μου πεις οτι λιπος απελευθερωνεται παρουσια ινσουλινης ή και οτι αποθηκευεται απουσια ινσουλινης
> 
> γιατι εσυ εισαι ο ειδικος, εγω απλα προσθεσα κατι που θεωρησα ενδιαφερον σε αυτο εγραψες
> 
> 
> απο τη δικη μου σκοπια ειναι καπως αστοχο το "κοψε 300 θερμιδες απο αυτες της συντηρησης και θα γραμμωσεις" γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα πρεπει να κοψεις κ αλλες 300 κτλ


κοιτα καλορι ισ α καλορι μεχρι ενα σημειο.... να και κατα 90% δουλευει ετσι....

αν σου πω ναι τι θα μου πεις? :01. Mr. Green: 

ισα ισα μονο ειδικος δεν ειμαι...

κοιτα δεν ειμαι και τοσο του κοψε 300 θερμιδες και θα γραμμωσεις.... καλητερο ειναι το δημιουργησε ελειμα και θα χασεις... ελειμα μπορεις να δημιουργησεις και με αλλους τροπους.... τωρα αν θα γραμμωσεις μπαινουν πολλοι παραγωντες....

δεν ξερω απλα εχω αρχισει και πιστευω οτι η ινσουλινη ειναι το λιγοτερο.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## eli_din3

αποφασιστεεεε

----------


## aepiskeptis

πρεπει να βρουμε εναν ειδικο κατι, αλλιως ατακες πεταμε τριγυρω νομιζω κ "ο μονοφθαλμος οδηγει τον τυφλο"

τι να σου πω

εχουμε λεπτινη, εχουμε γρελινη πως τη λενε, εχουμε τους υποδοχεις A2 B1 που κανουν ο,τι τους ερθει, αν μιλαμε για νηστειες μπαινουν στο παιχνιδι η ευαισθησια στις κατεχολαμινες που αυξανεται (ωστοσο παλι σε noradrenaline θα καταληψουμε και στους Β1, τωρα τι παιζει με επινεφρινη, ντοπαμινη δε ξερω), gh που αυξανεται κατα τη διαρκεια της νηστειας (μενει κατα μεσο ορο σταθερη? επομενως ρυθμιζεται η εκκριση της διαφορετικα?) 

συνεπως μαλλον το πως θα γραμμωσει ο καθενας μαλλον ειναι περισσοτερο τεχνη αυστηρα προσωπικη

----------


## beefmeup

> αποφασιστεεεε


καλα μην την ψαχνεις τοσο..αυτες ειναι τεχνικες λεπτομεριες που πρεπει να εισαι σε αλλο επιπεδο σωματικο για να καταλαβεις διαφορα..κ αν.
μια απλη ελειματικη διατροφη με σωστη ληψη πρωτεινης,θα κανει οτι πρεπει να κανει σε ενα ανθρωπο που απλα γυμναζεται για να εχει καλυτερο σωμα..

οποτε μην σε απασχολουν αυτα που διαβαζεις τοσο γιατι μαλλον δεν θα τα εφαρμοσεις ποτε :01. Razz: 
το θεμα ειναι κουβεντα να γινεται..

----------


## Devil

> πρεπει να βρουμε εναν ειδικο κατι, αλλιως ατακες πεταμε τριγυρω νομιζω κ "ο μονοφθαλμος οδηγει τον τυφλο"
> 
> τι να σου πω
> 
> εχουμε λεπτινη, εχουμε γρελινη πως τη λενε, εχουμε τους υποδοχεις A2 B1 που κανουν ο,τι τους ερθει, αν μιλαμε για νηστειες μπαινουν στο παιχνιδι η ευαισθησια στις κατεχολαμινες που αυξανεται (ωστοσο παλι σε noradrenaline θα καταληψουμε και στους Β1, τωρα τι παιζει με επινεφρινη, ντοπαμινη δε ξερω), gh που αυξανεται κατα τη διαρκεια της νηστειας (μενει κατα μεσο ορο σταθερη? επομενως ρυθμιζεται η εκκριση της διαφορετικα?) 
> 
> συνεπως μαλλον το πως θα γραμμωσει ο καθενας μαλλον ειναι περισσοτερο τεχνη αυστηρα προσωπικη


βασικα ολα αυτα.... οι υποδοχεις μας ενδιαφερουν περισσοτερο α2,β2 και β3....και για τους β3 ξερουμε και τα λιγοτερα...
και ουσιαστικα ειναι το μονο πραγμα που εχω ψαξει περισσοτερο.... :01. Mr. Green: 

η αυξηση της GH πισευω οτι ειναι αμελητεα... η λεπτινη παιζει βασικο ρολο.... 

η ινσουλινη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο βασικο γιατι δεν μπορουμε να το ρυθμισουμε ετσι απλα.... η μονη λυση ειναι το fasting.... δεν βρισκω κατι αλλο... 

για αυτο καταληγω στο οτι το μονο που μπορουμε να πουμε με σιγουρια ειναι θερμιδες μπαινουν θερμιδες βγαινουν...

απο εκει και περα για να το παιξεις recomp... θελει τεραστια υπομονη.... και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ λιγα....

----------


## eli_din3

> βασικα ολα αυτα.... οι υποδοχεις μας ενδιαφερουν περισσοτερο α2,β2 και β3....και για τους β3 ξερουμε και τα λιγοτερα...
> και ουσιαστικα ειναι το μονο πραγμα που εχω ψαξει περισσοτερο....
> 
> η αυξηση της GH πισευω οτι ειναι αμελητεα... η λεπτινη παιζει βασικο ρολο.... 
> 
> η ινσουλινη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο βασικο γιατι δεν μπορουμε να το ρυθμισουμε ετσι απλα.... η μονη λυση ειναι το fasting.... δεν βρισκω κατι αλλο... 
> 
> για αυτο καταληγω στο οτι το μονο που μπορουμε να πουμε με σιγουρια ειναι θερμιδες μπαινουν θερμιδες βγαινουν...
> 
> απο εκει και περα για να το παιξεις recomp... θελει τεραστια υπομονη.... και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ λιγα....


εγω που ειμαι ασχετουλα και τελειως αρχαρια δεν μπορω να κανω σχετικα ευκολα recomp?

----------


## aepiskeptis

και μολις ερθει στην νεα θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια για να χασει επιπλεον λιπος τι θα κανει? θα προσπαθησει να δημιουργησει νεο ελλειμα. Υπεροχα. 

πως? θα αυξησει τη δραστηριοτητα? θα μειωσει και αλλο τις θερμιδες? 


και τι επιπτωσεις θα εχουν τα παραπανω.

συζητηση να γινεται, αλλα ξερεις κατι δεν καθεται καλα. Προσωπικα διαισθητικα και μονο, τα παραπανω δε μου κανουν μια "ωραια συνταγη", μια καλα ορισμενη θεωρια, εχει τρυπες μπαζει απο παντου.

Ας δουμε ενα παραδειγμα εμπειρος λιφτερ (10+ χρονια εμπειριας) κοβει θερμιδες για να χασει λιπος και περιμενει και τπ λογικο χασιμο μυικης μαζας και ενω μεχρι σημερα ετρωγε το διαδεδομενο πρ/λιπος/υδατ 30/20/50 λεει για κατσε να παιξω λιγο 30/50/20 και διαπιστωνει οτι χανει λιπος και βαζει μυς ταυτογχρονα. Η διατηρηση της ενεργειας δε μπορει να παραβιαζεται. Φαρμακα δεν παιρνει, προπονηση δεν αλλαξε, ηταν στο 10% δεν ηταν 15+%. Τι παει λαθος?

----------


## Devil

> εγω που ειμαι ασχετουλα και τελειως αρχαρια δεν μπορω να κανω σχετικα ευκολα recomp?


οκ.... βασικα τι καταλαβες απο τα παραπανω?

σε καθε περιπτωση μπορεις να δοκιμασεις.... δεν ξερω αν θα πετυχει η' οχι....

----------


## aepiskeptis

> για αυτο καταληγω στο οτι το μονο που μπορουμε να πουμε με σιγουρια ειναι θερμιδες μπαινουν θερμιδες βγαινουν...


ναι αλλα διατηρωντας την ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη.

παραδειγμα κανω διατροφη γραμμωσης και καθε παρασκευη τρωω τηγανιτες πατατες και ο,τι βρισκεται στην κορυφη στον ινσουλικο δεικτη κρατωντας τις συνολικες θερμιδες υποθερμιδικα, συνεπως βαρος δε θα βαλω, αλλα η ευαισθησια μου στην ινσουλινη θα μειωθει.

και μολις ερθω στη νεα θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια, που μεχρι "χτες" ηταν ελλειμα και τωρα ειναι συντηρηση, τι θα γινει με μειωμενη ινσουλινοευαισθησια?

----------


## beefmeup

> Ας δουμε ενα παραδειγμα εμπειρος λιφτερ (10+ χρονια εμπειριας) κοβει θερμιδες για να χασει λιπος και περιμενει και τπ λογικο χασιμο μυικης μαζας και ενω μεχρι σημερα ετρωγε το διαδεδομενο πρ/λιπος/υδατ 30/20/50 λεει για κατσε να παιξω λιγο 30/50/20 και διαπιστωνει οτι χανει λιπος και βαζει μυς ταυτογχρονα. Η διατηρηση της ενεργειας δε μπορει να παραβιαζεται. Φαρμακα δεν παιρνει, προπονηση δεν αλλαξε, ηταν στο 10% δεν ηταν 15+%. Τι παει λαθος?


αυτο το παραδειγμα αριθμητικα ειναι τυχαιο,η στεκουν οι αριθμοι?

οπως κ να χει,η θεωρια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι μπαζει νερα,γιατι εχουμε αφησει εξω το γεγονος πως το ατομικο παραδειγμα δεν ειναι τεκμηριο..
οκ,κ εγω μπορει να κανω κατι αλλο κουφο που δουλευει(δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε θερμιδες τα τελευταια 6 χρονια),αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι γινεται γενικοτερα..
αλλο εγω,αλλο εσυ,αλλο ο αλλος..
μαλλον καπου εκει ειναι ο παραγοντας Χ που ψαχνετε..

----------


## Devil

> και μολις ερθει στην νεα θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια για να χασει επιπλεον λιπος τι θα κανει? θα προσπαθησει να δημιουργησει νεο ελλειμα. Υπεροχα. 
> 
> πως? θα αυξησει τη δραστηριοτητα? θα μειωσει και αλλο τις θερμιδες? 
> 
> 
> και τι επιπτωσεις θα εχουν τα παραπανω.
> 
> συζητηση να γινεται, αλλα ξερεις κατι δεν καθεται καλα. Προσωπικα διαισθητικα και μονο, τα παραπανω δε μου κανουν μια "ωραια συνταγη", μια καλα ορισμενη θεωρια, εχει τρυπες μπαζει απο παντου.
> 
> Ας δουμε ενα παραδειγμα εμπειρος λιφτερ (10+ χρονια εμπειριας) κοβει θερμιδες για να χασει λιπος και περιμενει και τπ λογικο χασιμο μυικης μαζας και ενω μεχρι σημερα ετρωγε το διαδεδομενο πρ/λιπος/υδατ 30/20/50 λεει για κατσε να παιξω λιγο 30/50/20 και διαπιστωνει οτι χανει λιπος και βαζει μυς ταυτογχρονα. Η διατηρηση της ενεργειας δε μπορει να παραβιαζεται. Φαρμακα δεν παιρνει, προπονηση δεν αλλαξε, ηταν στο 10% δεν ηταν 15+%. Τι παει λαθος?


μαγεια.... αυξανει ογκο.... στιμς/λιποτροπικα κτλ.... αλλαζει διατροφη.... 4 λυσεις για πλακα....


αν ειναι ζωντανο παραδειγμα θα ηθελα να δω φοτος.....

απο την αλλη ρεκομπ πιθανοτατα να γινετε.... βεβαια δεν θα το προγραμματιζα ετσι...  μια απλη αλλαγη σε λιπαρα/υδατανθρακα δεν μου κανει... κατι σε ud2 η' ακομα χειροτερα psmf σπασμενη με overfeed πιθανοτατα να μου εκανε καλητερα.... ακομα και ABCDE like diet...
αλλα μια απλη αλλαγη στη διατροφη με λιπαρα/υδατ δεν θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να κανει κατι...

----------


## aepiskeptis

> μαγεια.... αυξανει ογκο.... στιμς/λιποτροπικα κτλ.... αλλαζει διατροφη.... 4 λυσεις για πλακα....
> 
> 
> αν ειναι ζωντανο παραδειγμα θα ηθελα να δω φοτος.....
> 
> απο την αλλη ρεκομπ πιθανοτατα να γινετε.... βεβαια δεν θα το προγραμματιζα ετσι...  μια απλη αλλαγη σε λιπαρα/υδατανθρακα δεν μου κανει... κατι σε ud2 η' ακομα χειροτερα psmf σπασμενη με overfeed πιθανοτατα να μου εκανε καλητερα.... ακομα και ABCDE like diet...
> αλλα μια απλη αλλαγη στη διατροφη με λιπαρα/υδατ δεν θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να κανει κατι...


δυστυχως τις φοτο τις εχει κατεβασει, το ολο λογκ υπαρχει εδω http://www.eatcleanlifthard.com/foru...of...something

shake diet με  1-2 γευματα κρεατος τη μερα και 1 carb up την εβδομαδα ειναι η διαιτα που προτεινει ο Τζειμι (chaosandpain.blogspot.com) Apex Predator Diet και φαινεται να δουλευει για πολυ κοσμο που την ακολουθει

----------


## average_joe

παντως το 30/50/20 (50 λιπος) που αναφερεται παραπανω καθως το χρησιμοποιω τωρα ενα εξαμηνο, θεωρω οτι βοηθησε παρα πολυ στο να κανω το καλυτερο recomp που χω επιτυχει μεχρι στιγμης.

βεβαια, αλλαξε πολυ και η προπονητικη φιλισοφια μου (περασμα απο split σε upper/ lower και κανα 2μηνο τωρα full body) σε συνδυασμο με το fast που κανω επισης κανα διμηνο.

απλα μια αποψη ακομα.

----------


## Devil

> δυστυχως τις φοτο τις εχει κατεβασει, το ολο λογκ υπαρχει εδω http://www.eatcleanlifthard.com/foru...of...something
> 
> shake diet με  1-2 γευματα κρεατος τη μερα και 1 carb up την εβδομαδα ειναι η διαιτα που προτεινει ο Τζειμι (chaosandpain.blogspot.com) Apex Predator Diet και φαινεται να δουλευει για πολυ κοσμο που την ακολουθει


mountainman ε? εχει χαθει απο παντου αυτος μετα την συνεντευξη στο bb.com.... τις εχω δει τις φοτο του.... αλλα το στορυ ξεκιναει οτι ηταν χοντρος... 

ναι το ξερω οτι δουλευει η ΑΡΕ.... εχουμε και ενα μελος που την κανει....

----------


## aepiskeptis

σε αυτην την περιοδο ειναι κανα 1-2 χρονια μετα την συνεντευξη και οπως λεει κ ο ιδιος ηταν το καλυτερο καλοκαιρι της φισικ του, μετα "πηρε ο διαολος το Λονγκ Μπιτσ", ειχε τραυματισμους κά 

τωρα ειναι φιτ αδυνατουλης  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

αα κυρ Ντεβιλ αν θες ριξε καμια ματια σε αυτο που ανεβασα εδω http://www.forum.bodybuilding.gr/sho...B7%CF%82/page8

----------


## margarita02

> αμε και χωρις ελειμμα χανεις, αν αυξησεις την ευαισθησια σου στην ινσουλινη. βεβαια δε χανεις βαρος, αλλα χανεις λιπος με το βαρος σου σταθερο.
> 
> margarita02
> 
> δες εδω για τους ρυθμους απορροφησης
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...on-part-2.html


Ευχαριστώ για το link.Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα λέει.

----------


## marvin

> μαγεια.... αυξανει ογκο.... στιμς/λιποτροπικα κτλ.... αλλαζει διατροφη.... 4 λυσεις για πλακα....
> 
> 
> αν ειναι ζωντανο παραδειγμα θα ηθελα να δω φοτος.....
> 
> απο την αλλη ρεκομπ πιθανοτατα να γινετε.... βεβαια δεν θα το προγραμματιζα ετσι...  μια απλη αλλαγη σε λιπαρα/υδατανθρακα δεν μου κανει... κατι σε ud2 η' ακομα χειροτερα psmf σπασμενη με overfeed πιθανοτατα να μου εκανε καλητερα.... ακομα και ABCDE like diet...
> αλλα μια απλη αλλαγη στη διατροφη με λιπαρα/υδατ δεν θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να κανει κατι...



 :05. Weights: Κανεις δε λυπαται την ξανθια!!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Devil

> αα κυρ Ντεβιλ αν θες ριξε καμια ματια σε αυτο που ανεβασα εδω http://www.forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?436-Βιβλία-Bodybuilding-Διατροφής-και-Προπόνησης/page8


δεν το εχα δει... thanks... :01. Wink: 




> Κανεις δε λυπαται την ξανθια!!!!!


για ριξε ερωτηση.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tyler_durden

o τζειμι ουσιαστικα προτεινει ckd..

----------


## marvin

> μαγεια.... αυξανει ογκο.... στιμς/λιποτροπικα κτλ.... αλλαζει διατροφη.... 4 λυσεις για πλακα....
> 
> 
> αν ειναι ζωντανο παραδειγμα θα ηθελα να δω φοτος.....
> 
> απο την αλλη ρεκομπ πιθανοτατα να γινετε.... βεβαια δεν θα το προγραμματιζα ετσι...  μια απλη αλλαγη σε λιπαρα/υδατανθρακα δεν μου κανει... κατι σε ud2 η' ακομα χειροτερα psmf σπασμενη με overfeed πιθανοτατα να μου εκανε καλητερα.... ακομα και ABCDE like diet...
> αλλα μια απλη αλλαγη στη διατροφη με λιπαρα/υδατ δεν θα ελεγα οτι μπορει να κανει κατι...



 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> 


stim/στιμ = stimulants = διεγερτικα... δες εδω πχ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stimulant

ud2 = ultimate diet 2.... ειναι μια διατροφη του lyle mcdonald.... http://books.google.it/books/about/T...MC&redir_esc=y

(με ενα μικρο search στο google ''ultimate diet 2 pdf'' μπορεις και να το κατεβασεις τσαμπα.... εγω δεν σου ειπα τιποτα... :01. Mr. Green: )

psmf = protein sparing modified fast... ουσιαστικα ειναι διαιτα που τρως μονο πρωτεινες... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein..._Modified_Fast

overfeed = τρως πανω απο το κανονικο.... δλδ... σε κυκλικη κετο διατροφη πχ οταν φτασει το σαββατο συνηθως πρεπει να γεμισεις με υδατανθρακες... μερικοι φτανουν και τα 1000γρ υδατανθρακα (δεν εκανα λαθος κανενα μηδενικο :01. Mr. Green:  1000 ειναι...)   αυτο ειναι οverfeed... αλλιως λεγετε refeed...

ABCDE = anabolic burst cycling diet and excercise.... με ενα googlaρισμα θα βρεις ινφο.... ουσιαστικα ειναι 1-2 εβδομαδες με πολυ χαμηλες θερμιδες και μετα 1-2 εβδομαδες με πολυ ψηλες θερμιδες....

----------


## marvin

> stim/στιμ = stimulants = διεγερτικα... δες εδω πχ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stimulant
> 
> ud2 = ultimate diet 2.... ειναι μια διατροφη του lyle mcdonald.... http://books.google.it/books/about/T...MC&redir_esc=y
> 
> (με ενα μικρο search στο google ''ultimate diet 2 pdf'' μπορεις και να το κατεβασεις τσαμπα.... εγω δεν σου ειπα τιποτα...)
> 
> psmf = protein sparing modified fast... ουσιαστικα ειναι διαιτα που τρως μονο πρωτεινες... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein..._Modified_Fast
> 
> overfeed = τρως πανω απο το κανονικο.... δλδ... σε κυκλικη κετο διατροφη πχ οταν φτασει το σαββατο συνηθως πρεπει να γεμισεις με υδατανθρακες... μερικοι φτανουν και τα 1000γρ υδατανθρακα (δεν εκανα λαθος κανενα μηδενικο 1000 ειναι...)   αυτο ειναι οverfeed... αλλιως λεγετε refeed...
> ...



 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Ευχαριστωωωωω!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## adamz

παιδες..η φραουλες τωρα που θελω να καψω λιπος...ειναι καλο να τις εχω στην διατροφη ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## s0k0s

> παιδες..η φραουλες τωρα που θελω να καψω λιπος...ειναι καλο να τις εχω στην διατροφη ?


Tα μονα φρουτα που επιτρεπονται ειναι οι φραουλες και τα ξινομηλα λογω του χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου τους δεικτη και των λιγων θερμιδων εξαιτιας χαμηλης περιεκτικοτητας σε φρουκτοζη  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> *Tα μονα φρουτα* που επιτρεπονται ειναι οι φραουλες και τα ξινομηλα λογω του χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου τους δεικτη και των λιγων θερμιδων εξαιτιας χαμηλης περιεκτικοτητας σε φρουκτοζη


γιατι τα μονα αν επιτρεπεται? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

> γιατι τα μονα αν επιτρεπεται?


Αυτο ειχε πει ενας ελληνας bb και το λεω  :01. Mr. Green:  


η καλυτερη προαγωνιστικη διαιτα,η οταν σκοπευουμε να χασουμε περιτα κιλα λιπους,ειναι εκεινη που βασιζεται στην πρωτεινοφαγια με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες.η ποσοστιαια αναλογια θα πρεπει να ειναι 50-40-10.απαχη ζωικη πρωτεινη θα πρεπει να προερχεται απο ασπρα κρεατα(γαλ/λα,κοτ/λο,κουνελι),ψαρια-θαλασσινα,ασπραδι αυγου.το κοκκινο κρεας καλο θα ειναι να αποφευγεται,εκτος εαν ειναι απαχο,λογου χαρην μοσχαρισιο φιλετο,ελαφι,στρουθοκαμηλος,αγριογουρουνο,βουβαλι.τα γαλακτοκομικα ως γνωστον θα πρεπει να αποφευγονται,με μια εξαιρεση στο απαχο γιαουρτι διχως φρουτα.απο υδατανθρακες απαγορευονται οι αμυλωδεις(ρυζι,πατατα,μακαρονι)καθως επισης ολα τα παραγωγα του αλευριου,αλλα και τα φρουτα.μονο οι νηφαδες βρωμης και το μουσλι με το πρωινο.αφθονα λαχανικα και σαλατες με μια κουταλια της σουπας λαδι ελιας και φυσικα καθολου ζαχαρη,αλλα και φυσικοι χυμοι.τα μονα φρουτα που επιτρεπονται ειναι οι φραουλες και τα ξινομηλα λογω του χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου τους δεικτη και των λιγων θερμιδων εξαιτιας χαμηλης περιεκτικοτητας σε φρουκτοζη.και εννοειται αφθονο εμφιαλωμενο νερο,χαμηλο σε νατριο και ενιοτε αναψυκτικα με ασπαρταμη,αν και αυτα εχουν αποδειχθει οτι προκαλουν υπογλυκαιμικα επεισοδια.το μυστικο για να μην εχουμε αισθημα πεινας ειναι να διατηρουμε σταθερο το επιπεδο γλυκοζης στο αιμα,με το να τρωμε απο λιγο καθε δυο με τρεις ωρες.οσο πιο πολλα γευματα,τοσο ενεργοποιειται ο βασικος μεταβολισμος.το αλατι να αποφευγεται διοτι και υπερταση προκαλει,αλλα και οιδηματα μεσω της κατακρατησης υγρων.εναλακτικη λυση ειναι ιωδιουχο αλατι πτωχο σε σοδιο=Na+.δεν ειμαι οπαδος του cheat meal σε σταθερη βαση.εαν εχω την αναγκη να το κανω,θα το κανω μεχρι το μεσημερι με κατι που εχει πρωτεινη τουλαχιστον.

_Ονομα δεν θελω να αναφερω._

----------


## gym

> Αυτο ειχε πει ενας ελληνας bb και το λεω  
> 
> 
> η καλυτερη προαγωνιστικη διαιτα,η οταν σκοπευουμε να χασουμε περιτα κιλα λιπους,ειναι εκεινη που βασιζεται στην πρωτεινοφαγια με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες.η ποσοστιαια αναλογια θα πρεπει να ειναι 50-40-10.απαχη ζωικη πρωτεινη θα πρεπει να προερχεται απο ασπρα κρεατα(γαλ/λα,κοτ/λο,κουνελι),ψαρια-θαλασσινα,ασπραδι αυγου.το κοκκινο κρεας καλο θα ειναι να αποφευγεται,εκτος εαν ειναι απαχο,λογου χαρην μοσχαρισιο φιλετο,ελαφι,στρουθοκαμηλος,αγριογουρουνο,βουβαλι.τα γαλακτοκομικα ως γνωστον θα πρεπει να αποφευγονται,με μια εξαιρεση στο απαχο γιαουρτι διχως φρουτα.απο υδατανθρακες απαγορευονται οι αμυλωδεις(ρυζι,πατατα,μακαρονι)καθως επισης ολα τα παραγωγα του αλευριου,αλλα και τα φρουτα.μονο οι νηφαδες βρωμης και το μουσλι με το πρωινο.αφθονα λαχανικα και σαλατες με μια κουταλια της σουπας λαδι ελιας και φυσικα καθολου ζαχαρη,αλλα και φυσικοι χυμοι.τα μονα φρουτα που επιτρεπονται ειναι οι φραουλες και τα ξινομηλα λογω του χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου τους δεικτη και των λιγων θερμιδων εξαιτιας χαμηλης περιεκτικοτητας σε φρουκτοζη.και εννοειται αφθονο εμφιαλωμενο νερο,χαμηλο σε νατριο και ενιοτε αναψυκτικα με ασπαρταμη,αν και αυτα εχουν αποδειχθει οτι προκαλουν υπογλυκαιμικα επεισοδια.το μυστικο για να μην εχουμε αισθημα πεινας ειναι να διατηρουμε σταθερο το επιπεδο γλυκοζης στο αιμα,με το να τρωμε απο λιγο καθε δυο με τρεις ωρες.οσο πιο πολλα γευματα,τοσο ενεργοποιειται ο βασικος μεταβολισμος.το αλατι να αποφευγεται διοτι και υπερταση προκαλει,αλλα και οιδηματα μεσω της κατακρατησης υγρων.εναλακτικη λυση ειναι ιωδιουχο αλατι πτωχο σε σοδιο=Na+.δεν ειμαι οπαδος του cheat meal σε σταθερη βαση.εαν εχω την αναγκη να το κανω,θα το κανω μεχρι το μεσημερι με κατι που εχει πρωτεινη τουλαχιστον.
> 
> _Ονομα δεν θελω να αναφερω._


κακως φιλε μου γιατι οταν κανεις copy paste και κανεις παραπομπη οφελεις να δινεις την πηγη απο κατω...

αυτο κρατα το ως σημειωση στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου για την επομενη φορα...

μετα στο θεμα μας...επειδη το ειπε ενας ββ τι σημαινει?
κ μενα η γιαγια μου μου λεει να τρωω σοκολατα γιατι ετσι γινομαστε εξυπνοι!>να το προτεινω σε ολους τοτε αφου το λεει η γιαγια μου...


σε μια διατροφη γραμμωσης εχουμε πει οτι μετρανε οι θερμιδες οπως και γενικοτερα αναλογα το στοχο μας...το αν θα φαει καποιος μπανανα δηλαδη αντι για μηλο και ειναι οκ θερμιδικα τι προβλημα υπαρχει?αν τα εχει κανονισει ετσι μεσα στη μερα του....?? :01. Unsure: ε?

οταν ο αλλος σου ρωταει οτι θελει να καψει λιπος λεπτομερειες του τυπου οχι μπανανα και ναι στο μηλο δεν μετρανε...εκτος κ αν κατεβαινει αγωνες και παιζουν αλλα εκει...οποτε δνε μιλαμε για διατροφη γραμμωσης αλλα απλα για διατροφη απωλειας σωματικου λιπους-βαρους...

αλλα και παλι αν θες να το αναφερεις,πες το αλλα δωσε και μια επισημανση οτι που ισχυει αυτο κ αν αξιζει να μπει σε τετοια διαδικασια ψειρισματος...

γιατι στο τελος κατανταμε να μην τρωμε μπανανες αλλα μονο μηλα και τρωνε αλλα κ αλλα κ αναρωτιουνται τι γινεται...

----------


## s0k0s

> κακως φιλε μου γιατι οταν κανεις copy paste και κανεις παραπομπη οφελεις να δινεις την πηγη απο κατω...
> 
> αυτο κρατα το ως σημειωση στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου για την επομενη φορα...
> 
> μετα στο θεμα μας...επειδη το ειπε ενας ββ τι σημαινει?
> κ μενα η γιαγια μου μου λεει να τρωω σοκολατα γιατι ετσι γινομαστε εξυπνοι!>να το προτεινω σε ολους τοτε αφου το λεει η γιαγια μου...
> 
> 
> σε μια διατροφη γραμμωσης εχουμε πει οτι μετρανε οι θερμιδες οπως και γενικοτερα αναλογα το στοχο μας...το αν θα φαει καποιος μπανανα δηλαδη αντι για μηλο και ειναι οκ θερμιδικα τι προβλημα υπαρχει?αν τα εχει κανονισει ετσι μεσα στη μερα του....??ε?
> ...


Συμφωνω σε οτι λες  :03. Thumb up:  λαθος μου γνωριζω.. 
pm.

----------


## aepiskeptis

εεεεεελεος χ2


κοιτα να δεις που ο Τιμπερτετοιος εχει δικιο what goes around comes around 


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...3272771&page=1

ακριβως η ιδια ερωτηση το 2007 στο ββ.κομ  :08. In and Out:  :08. In and Out: 


δλδ ποσες φραουλες μπορει να φαει καποιος, ενα κιλο τη μερα 2? 

μη φας φρουτα δε θα γραμμωσεις  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:

----------


## gym

> εεεεεελεος χ2
> 
> 
> κοιτα να δεις που ο Τιμπερτετοιος εχει δικιο what goes around comes around 
> 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...3272771&page=1
> 
> ακριβως η ιδια ερωτηση το 2007 στο ββ.κομ 
> ...


ψευδεσαι...εγω με μισο κιλο τη μερα παντως περσυ μια χαρα εγραμμωσα... :01. Mr. Green: 

επισης...τι θκατα...θυμασαι τα ποστ πριν χρονιαααα? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## aepiskeptis

κοιτα αν ποσα μελη κ εγω δε ξερω του ββινγ.γρ

δε φανε φραουλες φετος, λογικα οι τιμες θα πεσουν, οποτε περισσοτερες φραουλες για μενα





 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  

τρωω πολυ ψαρι, κανει καλο στη μνημη λενε

παιρνω και Τζινγκο, hyperzine κανουν καλο στη μνημη και δε θυμαμαι σε τι αλλο


Υ.Γ που σαι κοπελια  :01. Smile:  ριξε μια γνωμη εδω αν δε βαριεσαι, τνχ http://www.forum.bodybuilding.gr/sho...%CE%B1/page263

----------


## Αντωνης

> ABCDE = anabolic burst cycling diet and excercise.... με ενα googlaρισμα θα βρεις ινφο.... ουσιαστικα ειναι 1-2 εβδομαδες με πολυ χαμηλες θερμιδες και μετα 1-2 εβδομαδες με πολυ ψηλες θερμιδες....


Ρε συ αυτο ακουγεται ενδιαφερον
Ας πουμε με 2 βδομαδες στις 2.000-2.300 και μετα αλλες με 4-4.200(για ατομο 76-80 κιλων)?Και με τι μακρος?Επισης θελει τοση προσοχη οσο και το recomp?

Για ριξε καμια πληροφορια γιατι απο διατροφη δεν το χω....

----------


## gym

> κοιτα αν ποσα μελη κ εγω δε ξερω του ββινγ.γρ
> 
> δε φανε φραουλες φετος, λογικα οι τιμες θα πεσουν, οποτε περισσοτερες φραουλες για μενα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...



εσυ παιρνεις ληγμενα,,.,.δεν εξηγειται αλλιως! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

υ.γ. εριξα κ δεν εριξα...

----------


## marvin

> Ρε συ αυτο ακουγεται ενδιαφερον
> Ας πουμε με 2 βδομαδες στις 2.000-2.300 και μετα αλλες με 4-4.200(για ατομο 76-80 κιλων)?Και με τι μακρος?Επισης θελει τοση προσοχη οσο και το recomp?
> 
> Για ριξε καμια πληροφορια γιατι απο διατροφη δεν το χω....



ΟΟΟΟΧΙ Αντωνακη μας.....για διαβασε να σε δω...οχι διαβασε τι λεει......να το περασει και κανενας αλλος...και μετα να μιλησουμε να δουμε αν καταλαβαμε τα ιδια... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: .

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Ρε συ αυτο ακουγεται ενδιαφερον
> Ας πουμε με 2 βδομαδες στις 2.000-2.300 και μετα αλλες με 4-4.200(για ατομο 76-80 κιλων)?Και με τι μακρος?Επισης θελει τοση προσοχη οσο και το recomp?
> 
> Για ριξε καμια πληροφορια γιατι απο διατροφη δεν το χω....


εεελα Αντωνηηηη 

κοιτα δω

http://chaosandpain.blogspot.com/201...ody-c-d-e.html

----------


## Αντωνης

> ΟΟΟΟΧΙ Αντωνακη μας.....για διαβασε να σε δω...οχι διαβασε τι λεει......να το περασει και κανενας αλλος...και μετα να μιλησουμε να δουμε αν καταλαβαμε τα ιδια....


Μωρε θα το κανα αλλα ειναι που εχω ξεκινησει το διαβασμα για εξεταστικη,και δεν θελω να αφομοιωσω γνωσεις απο διαφορετικους κλαδους γιατι θα μπερδευτει το μυαλο...καταλαβαινεις... :01. Razz: 




> εεελα Αντωνηηηη 
> 
> κοιτα δω
> 
> http://chaosandpain.blogspot.com/201...ody-c-d-e.html


Ευχαριστω ρε,ωραιος....Ειχε απλη γλωσσα και απαντησε σε ολες τις ερωτησεις μου :03. Thumb up: 
Καποια κομματια με συντομευσεις ορων κ ειδικευμενες βιοχημικες εξηγησεις απλα τα προσπερασα.. :01. Mr. Green: 

''The macronutrient profile of the diet is not nearly as important as the total-energy intake''..Τι πιο ταιριαστο για μενα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> ''The macronutrient profile of the diet is not nearly as important as the total-energy intake''..Τι πιο ταιριαστο για μενα?


λαδη θερμιδα να ναι κι οτι να ναι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Αντωνης

Οχι ρε τρελε,λεει φυσικα οτι ειναι καλυτερο και να χει και υψηλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης,και δεν συνισταται η ληψη υψηλων ποσοτητων carbs στην low calories phase...Απλα προφανως η συγκεκριμμενη διατροφη δεν ειναι και πολυ του ψυρισματος

----------


## Devil

> Ρε συ αυτο ακουγεται ενδιαφερον
> Ας πουμε με 2 βδομαδες στις 2.000-2.300 και μετα αλλες με 4-4.200(για ατομο 76-80 κιλων)?Και με τι μακρος?Επισης θελει τοση προσοχη οσο και το recomp?
> 
> Για ριξε καμια πληροφορια γιατι απο διατροφη δεν το χω....


κανε ενα γοογλαρισμα ρε... :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: 


εδιτ.... ακυρο....τωρα το ειδα το λινκ απο cnp...

----------


## aepiskeptis

οσο πιο απλη ειναι η μια διατροφη, τοσο πιο ευκολο ειναι να κανεις παρεα μαζι της


ειναι ο κατεξοχην τροπος να δικαιολογησει ο guru τα λεφτα που ζηταει, σου βγαζει μια διατροφη.... παζλ για γερους λυττεσ

----------


## aepiskeptis

> εδιτ.... ακυρο....τωρα το ειδα το λινκ απο cnp...


" 
iam jamie yesterday i μπιπ 15 times, and today 6 already, i wanna μπιπ a μπιπ hole in my desk, μπιπ, lewis
                                                                                                                                             "


μονο που σαι Αντωνη, μη το παρα μπιπ μπιπ οταν θα τρως τη κουζινα, γιατι θα γινεις μπιπ φατ


ενδιαφερον ειναι, συζηταγα με ενα τυπο που συνδυαζει IF με ABCDE και δουλευει τελεια πανω του, ειχε ποσταρει την ιδεα του κ ο Μαρτιν τυπος ειχε φρικαρει χαχαχα του χαλαγε την πατεντα

----------


## beefmeup

> ABCDE = anabolic burst cycling diet and excercise.... με ενα googlaρισμα θα βρεις ινφο.... ο*υσιαστικα ειναι 1-2 εβδομαδες με πολυ χαμηλες θερμιδες και μετα 1-2 εβδομαδες με πολυ ψηλες θερμιδες....*


τωρα τα ειδα αυτα τα ποστ,κ κατω..

μαγεια..ο τυπος προτεινει το αυτονοητο.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> τωρα τα ειδα αυτα τα ποστ,κ κατω..
> 
> μαγεια..ο τυπος προτεινει το αυτονοητο..


καλα ναι...

πανω σε μια μελετη βασιζετε η ΑΒΓΔΕ....  απο εκει και περα οι 1500 θερμιδες συν και πλην μου ακουγοντε κανπως πολλες...

----------


## Lomyrion

Παιδιά μία ερώτηση: τώρα που είμαι στη γράμμωση πρέπει να κόψω το 1 μπολ με δημητριακά και γάλα το πρωΐ και το ένα γιαούρτι το απόγευμα με 1 κουτάλι μέλι?
Μόνο έτσι θα δω επιτέλους abs?

----------


## Galthazar

το θεμα ειναι να παιξεις υποθερμικα..τωρα το πως θα γινει εσυ θα το κρινεις

----------


## leftis

Παράγγειλα 3 σουβλάκια καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο τζατζικι μαρούλι κρεμμυδι και αλάδωτη πίτα. Να υπολογίζω κανα χιλιάρι θερμίδες? Και από μάκρος περίπου? Ρωτάω για να δώ πως να προσαρμόσω το τελευταίο γεύμα.

----------


## visitor86

καλησπερα σε όλους. δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω νεο θρεντ κι ελπίζω να ειμαι στο σωστό για να ζητησω τη βοηθεια σας, εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και πιστευω οτι το φορουμ σας ειναι το καταλληλοτερο για να ρωτησω. δεν εχω καμια σχεση με μποντι μπιλντινκγ. θα ηθελα ομως τη βοηθεια σας στο ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΒΑΡΟΣ! είμαι 25 χρόνων, γυρω στο 1,67 υψος και ουτε καν 55 κιλα....! φυρω στα 53. οσα χρονια θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου παντα αδυνατο με θυμαμαι. πιστεψτε με το θεωρω τεραστιο προσωπικο προβλημα γιατι καταρχας ειναι αντιαισθητικο. το καλοκαιρι στην παραλια ντρεπομαι να παω για μπανιο γιατι φαινονται τα πλευρα μου. η διατροφη μου είναι φυσιολογική. ουτε τρωω παρα πολύ,, ουτε λίγο. συνηθως το πρωι ενα μπολ γαλα με κελοξ, το μεσημερι φαγητο με σαλατα, το απογευμα ενα σαντοιτς στη δουλεια και το βραδυ φαγητο. από φρουτα μονο στιμμενο πορτοκαλι και τωρα που θα καλοκαιριασει και κανενα ροδακινο. να σας διευκρινισω επίσης οτι εχω υψηλη χοληστερινη(λίγο πιο πανω από το οριο) αν και δεν πολυτρωω φαγητα που θα μπορουσαν να συμβαλλουν σε αυτο. και η αλήθεια ειναι οτι για να μη μου ανεβει κι αλλο η χοληστερινη πίνω λάιτ γαλατα, τρωω λαιτ γιαουρτια ακομα και το σαντουιτς που φτιαχνω το κανω βετζετεριαν. πριν τρια χρονια ειχα παει σε γιατρο μηπως μου λειπει καποια ουσια απο τον οργανισμο μου και για αυτο δεν παιρνω κιλα αλλά μου ειπε ολα καλά. επίσης παλιοτερα εκανα και καθημερινη γυμναστικη με πολυοργανο και βαρακι για ενα χρονο μπας και ανοιξει το σώμα μου και μου ερθει περισσοτερη ορεξη αλλά τιποτα. δεν ειδα την παραμικρη διαφορα κι ετσι την παρατησα την γυμναστικη. μηπως θα μπορουσατε να μου προτεινεται μια διατροφη για να παρω κιλα χωρις ομως παραλληλα να επιδεινωθει και το θεμα με την χολιστερινη; ευχαριστω πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## CapoFighter

Ποια ειναι τα μακρος της γλυκοπατατας στα 100 γρ?

----------


## Tasos Green

> Ποια ειναι τα μακρος της γλυκοπατατας στα 100 γρ?


Sweet potato, cooked, baked in skin, without salt 200gr

----------


## CapoFighter

Thx Τασε Γκρεεν... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

τα σπαει η γλυκοπατάτα... εχει και καλες ποσοτητες βιταμίνης Α - 38433IU ( 769% )
και 120 mg ομεγα 6 (στα 200 gr)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dorita

το λευκο κρασι .....(σαμπανιζε) ποσες φορες την βδομαδα μπορει να καταναλωνεται;;;;;

μπορει καθε μερα 1ποτηρι;;;

----------


## Giannistzn

Τι εννοεις "μπορει"? Εαν εχεις θερμιδικο ελλειμα και θες να καλυψεις θερμιδες με το ποτο, και καθε μερα. Αλλιως, ειναι εντελως αχρηστες θερμιδες, που δεν σου προσφερουν τιποτα.

Στην περιπτωση του ποτου, εξαρταται απο το ατομο, το προγραμμα του και τους στοχους του. Δες το σαν 300kcal (δεν ξερω ποσο εχει, κατα προσεγγιση το λεω). 1 ποτηρι ειναι +300 αχρηστες θερμιδες.

----------


## dorita

εαν μπορω να πινω καθε μερα ... περα απο τι ς θερμιδες επηρεάζει αλλου;;;

----------


## Giannistzn

Στις γυναικες δεν νομιζω. (στους αντρες κατι ειχα διαβασει για τα οιστρογοννα ή θυμαμαι λαθος?)

----------


## CapoFighter

> εαν μπορω να πινω καθε μερα ... περα απο τι ς θερμιδες επηρεάζει αλλου;;;


Σε ενα βιντεακι ο Cutler λεει οτι πινει καθε μερα ενα ποτηρι Κοκκινο(οχι ασπρο) κρασι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης (αν δεν κανω λαθος!)...
Πινε κρασι μωρε... και αν μια μερα ξυπνησεις σαν τον Cutler να μας το πεις να αρχισουμε να πινουμε και εμεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dorita

> Σε ενα βιντεακι ο Cutler λεει οτι πινει καθε μερα ενα ποτηρι Κοκκινο(οχι ασπρο) κρασι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης (αν δεν κανω λαθος!)...
> *Πινε κρασι μωρε... και αν μια μερα ξυπνησεις σαν τον Cutler να μας το πεις να αρχισουμε να πινουμε και εμεις*




 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Galthazar

ενα ποτηρι τη μερα κανει και καλο..δεν ειναι και πολλες οι θερμιδες του νταξει
αν μπορεις καλυτερα κοκκινο λενε εχει περισσοτερα ωφελη αλλα και το ασπρο την κανει την δουλεια του

----------


## adamz

Пαιδες ριζογκοφρετες..
σε περιοδο γραμμωσης-καψιμου λιπους..''επιτρεπονται''? σαν σνακ..π.χ ..3-4 τν μερα

----------


## Devil

> Пαιδες ριζογκοφρετες..
> σε περιοδο γραμμωσης-καψιμου λιπους..''επιτρεπονται''? σαν σνακ..π.χ ..3-4 τν μερα


 αν χωραν στις θερμιδες σου και εισαι σε ελειμα... τοτε ναι...

----------


## yiantheo

καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω περι το ζυγισμα του κοτοπουλου επειδη ολο αυτον τον καιρο το ζυγιζα αβραστο 120γρ επρεπε να το ζυγιζω οταν ψηθει και μετα? αφηνα πισω δηλαδη πρωτεινη?

----------


## Giannistzn

Αβραστο/αψητο  τα 100γρ εχουν ±23γρ πρωτεινη
Βρασμενο/ψημενο  τα 100γρ εχουν ±30γρ πρωτεΐνης.

Οπως θες το υπολογιζεις

----------


## yiantheo

> Αβραστο/αψητο  τα 100γρ εχουν ±23γρ πρωτεινη
> Βρασμενο/ψημενο  τα 100γρ εχουν ±30γρ πρωτεΐνης.
> 
> Οπως θες το υπολογιζεις


ευτυχως!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mcfit

παιδια μια ερωτηση 

μεχρι ποσο καιρο κανετε διατροφη γραμμωσης??

----------


## Galthazar

μεχρι να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου..

----------


## mcfit

οκ thx

----------


## adamz

παιδια το γιαουρτακι το 0 τσ εκατο п ετρωγα στον ογκο πριν τον υπνο να το κρατησω τωρα π αρχισα διατροφη για καψιμο λιπους η οχι?

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδια το γιαουρτακι το 0 τσ εκατο п ετρωγα στον ογκο πριν τον υπνο να το κρατησω τωρα π αρχισα διατροφη για καψιμο λιπους η οχι?





> αν χωραν στις θερμιδες σου και εισαι σε ελειμα... τοτε ναι...


Για ολες τις τροφες ισχυει αυτο που σου απαντησε ο devil

----------


## exkaliber

αυτο το ενεργο κριθαρι (Aktivated® Barley)
ειναι τοσο ανωτερο απο την βρωμη και ειναι ετσι πανακριβο ή απλα μαρκετινγκ????

----------


## Galthazar

> αυτο το ενεργο κριθαρι (Aktivated® Barley)
> ειναι τοσο ανωτερο απο την βρωμη και ειναι ετσι πανακριβο ή απλα μαρκετινγκ????


για βιολογικο μου ακουγεται..αν ειναι τοτε εξηγειται η τιμη του

----------


## koukoutsaki

Να ρωτησω κι εγω κατι :01. Mr. Green: 
Οι σποροι - κολοκυθοσποροι κλπ- ειναι προτιμοτεροι πρωι ή βραδυ? απο θεμα ενεργειας προς τον οργανισμο και παντα με την προυποθεση οτι δεν ξεφευγεις θερμιδικα

----------


## pikkos

παιδια μετα απο την προπόνηση πέρνω το μεταπροπονητικο μου (καθαρη) 35 γρ πρωτεϊνης.....και διάβασα στο φόρουμ πως μετα απο 1 ώρα τρώμε στερεό γευμα δηλαδή(ρυζι +κοτοπουλο) + 35 πρωτεϊνη... δλδ σε μια ώρα 70 γρ πρωτεΪνης αυτό είναι σωστό?? ή να βάζω λιγότερη στο μεταπροπονητικό? Απο 'τι διαβάζω το σωστό είναι 30 καθε 3 ώρες για να μπορεί ο οργανισμός να το αφομιώσει και να μην πάει χαμένο ή οχι?

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν υπαρχουν στανταρ αριθμοι που μπορει να απορροφησει το σωμα. 35γρ πρωτεΐνης ή 35γρ σκονη εννοεις? εχει διαφορα..
Αλλα οπως το κανεις εισαι μια χαρα. Μετα το γυμναστηριο 1scoop για να τροφοδοτησεις γρηγορα τον οργανισμο σου και να εχεις αμεση απορροφηση, και μετα απο κανα 45λεπτο φαε το στερεο σου στις ποσοτητες που λες.

----------


## pikkos

35γρ πρωτεϊνης....

----------


## billys15

> Να ρωτησω κι εγω κατι
> Οι σποροι - κολοκυθοσποροι κλπ- ειναι προτιμοτεροι πρωι ή βραδυ? απο θεμα ενεργειας προς τον οργανισμο και παντα με την προυποθεση οτι δεν ξεφευγεις θερμιδικα


Εγω θα ελεγα προς το βραδυ,αν θες να αποφευγεις υδατανθρακα οσο περναει η μερα.

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Εγω θα ελεγα προς το βραδυ,αν θες να αποφευγεις υδατανθρακα οσο περναει η μερα.


δεν ειμαι απο αυτες που φοβουνται τον υδατανθρακα... ειδικα τις μερες της προπο....  :01. Razz:

----------


## katerina.

> Εγω θα ελεγα προς το βραδυ,αν θες να αποφευγεις υδατανθρακα οσο περναει η μερα.


\\


οι κολοκυθοσποροι για λιπος δεν μετριουνται ??/ :01. Unsure: τοσο πολυ υδατανθρακα εχουν?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## koukoutsaki

> \\
> 
> 
> οι κολοκυθοσποροι για λιπος δεν μετριουνται ??/τοσο πολυ υδατανθρακα εχουν??


καλα λιπαρα δεν εχουνε?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## katerina.

> καλα λιπαρα δεν εχουνε?



εχω ακουσει τοι εχουν καλα λιπαρα ....για λιπαρα τους μετραγα εγω ...αφου μερικες φορες τους εβαζα και στο γιαουρτι

----------


## billys15

Αυτο εννοω,ας τρωει σπορους οσο περναει η μερα,για να αντικαταστει π.χ. ρυζι,ψωμι κλπ.

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Αυτο εννοω,ας τρωει σπορους οσο περναει η μερα,για να αντικαταστει π.χ. ρυζι,ψωμι κλπ.


για αργα βραδυ με το γιαουρτακι ελεγα τα σπορακια ... :01. Mr. Green: 
εγω σχεδον παντα εχω ρυζι ή πατατουλα  νεροβραστο στα κυρια γευματα :01. Unsure: 
ειδικα μερες προπονησης θα σκασω δε γινεται να κοψω  υδατανθρακα

----------


## billys15

Βρε αν δεν εχεις θεμα με το λιπος και αν ο στοχος σου ειναι να ανεβεις σε κιλα,ειτε στο γυμναστηριο ειτε πανω σου,μια χαρα ειναι η τακτικη σου!  :01. Smile:  

Οσο για πριν τον υπνο,επισης ειναι ωραιο το γευμα! Καθυστερειται κι αλλο η απορροφηση πρωτεϊνης και σε κραταει  :01. Wink:

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Βρε αν δεν εχεις θεμα με το λιπος και αν ο στοχος σου ειναι να ανεβεις σε κιλα,ειτε στο γυμναστηριο ειτε πανω σου,μια χαρα ειναι η τακτικη σου!  
> 
> Οσο για πριν τον υπνο,επισης ειναι ωραιο το γευμα! Καθυστερειται κι αλλο η απορροφηση πρωτεϊνης και σε κραταει


ααα και βεβαια εχω θεμα και θεω να πεσω σε λιπος
αλλα θελω να ανεβασω κιλα στο gym οπωσδηποτε και βλεπω καθυστερω
μαλλν καλυτερα λοιπον πριν τον υπνο αποφευγουμε και μεταμεσονυκτιες λιγουρες γιατι οντως κραταει

----------


## exkaliber

> για βιολογικο μου ακουγεται..αν ειναι τοτε εξηγειται η τιμη του


kai βιολογικο να ειναι δεν μου φαινεται λογικο
μιλαμε για 10 φορες ακριβοτερο σε σχεση με την βρωμη

----------


## Gianna

Κολοκυθόσποροι είναι δύναμη και πολύ νόστιμοι. Στάνταρ μες το βραδυνό γιαουρτάκι ηλιο-κολοκυθόσποροι μαζί με αμυγδαλάκια και ταχίνι!!! Και το πρωί π.χ με τη βρώμη μια χαρά πάνε και σε σαλάτες πάνε. Είχα διαβάσει κάποτε στο Mens Health ότι ειδικά για τους άντρες είναι πάρα πολύ ωφέλιμοι.

----------


## Levrone

> Κολοκυθόσποροι είναι δύναμη και πολύ νόστιμοι. Στάνταρ μες το βραδυνό γιαουρτάκι ηλιο-κολοκυθόσποροι μαζί με αμυγδαλάκια και ταχίνι!!! Και το πρωί π.χ με τη βρώμη μια χαρά πάνε και σε σαλάτες πάνε. Είχα διαβάσει κάποτε στο Mens Health ότι ειδικά για τους άντρες είναι πάρα πολύ ωφέλιμοι.


τι προσφερουν οι κολοκυθοσποροι?

----------


## Gianna

Σετικά με τους κολοκυθόσπορους:     http://www.iator.gr/2011/05/15/kolok...kai-pasatebos/

----------


## Γιαννης Βασιλακας

δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο, αλλα να ρωτησω.. εχει διαφορα η διατροφη για βαρος απο την διατροφη για ογκο????

----------


## billys15

Συνηθως οταν λεμε οτι θελουμε να βαλουμε βαρος,εννοουμε ογκο.Αρα αναφερεσαι στο ιδιο πραγμα. :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιαννης Βασιλακας

ευχαριστω..απλα παιρνω πολυ δυσκολα κιλα, και εδω και πολυ καιρο κανω μεγαλη προσπαθεια να παρω κιλα.. ειμαι 23 χρονων, 1,75 υψος και ειμαι 59 κιλα.. τα τελευταια 2 χρονια που παω γυμναστηριο και κανω μονο βαρη ειμαι σταθερα στα κιλα μου και δεν πεφτω..

----------


## vaggan

> κοιτα αν ποσα μελη κ εγω δε ξερω του ββινγ.γρ
> 
> δε φανε φραουλες φετος, λογικα οι τιμες θα πεσουν, οποτε περισσοτερες φραουλες για μενα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


κανουν καλο στη μνημη και δεν θυμαμαι σε τι αλλο λεει :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: παλι καλα που τρως πολλα ψαρια φιλε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Γιαννης Βασιλακας

> ευχαριστω..απλα παιρνω πολυ δυσκολα κιλα, και εδω και πολυ καιρο κανω μεγαλη προσπαθεια να παρω κιλα.. ειμαι 23 χρονων, 1,75 υψος και ειμαι 59 κιλα.. τα τελευταια 2 χρονια που παω γυμναστηριο και κανω μονο βαρη ειμαι σταθερα στα κιλα μου και δεν πεφτω..


και  δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω για να παρω!!

----------


## magavaTOUT

> και  δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω για να παρω!!


Περιορισε το αεροβιο σε 3 10λεπτα την εβδομαδα, βαλε μπολικους υδατανθρακες(λευκο ρυζι, μακαρονια κλπ) στην διατροφη σου. Πινε πολυ γαλα πληρες, googlare GOMAD και παρε μια ιδεα. Επικεντρωσου σε συνθετες κινησεις και σε βαρια lifts. 
Αν δεν μπορεις να φας τις θερμιδες σου, τοτε πιες τις. Shakes με φυστικοβουτηρο/ταχινι/μελι/φρουτα/γαλα ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## dj_panos

Ρε παιδια 40 γραμμαρια βρωμη ποσες κουταλιες της σουπας ειναι?

----------


## xelashai

> Ρε παιδια 40 γραμμαρια βρωμη ποσες κουταλιες της σουπας ειναι?


4 κ.σ περιπου...

----------


## dj_panos

> 4 κ.σ περιπου...


Ηmmm οκ thanks!  :01. Smile:

----------


## dj_panos

Ρε παιδια δεν αντεξα κι εγω σαν ανθρωπος εδω και 1 βδομαδα που κανω διατροφη και αεροβια και οταν ημουν στο σουπερ μαρκετ πηρα ενα σακουλακι ζελεδακια (οχι το μεγαλο ουτε τα πολυ μικρα,μεσαιο ειναι) και τα τσακισα  :01. Unsure: 

Ξερει κανεις ποσες θερμιδες εχουν η αν ειναι πολυ παχυντικα?

----------


## beefmeup

γραφει πανω στο σακουλακι μαν.

----------


## dj_panos

> γραφει πανω στο σακουλακι μαν.


Δεν γραφει θερμιδες αλλιως δεν θα ροτουσα  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

μαλλον ειναι ανυπολογιστες γιαυτο δεν τις γραφει τοτε.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## xelashai

πανω απο 100θερμιδες αποκλειεται να εχει..

----------


## Giannistzn

Zελε τυπου haribo πρεπει να λεει.. Πολλες φιλε, σκετη ζαχαρη ειναι.

----------


## xelashai

> Zελε τυπου haribo πρεπει να λεει.. Πολλες φιλε, σκετη ζαχαρη ειναι.


α σορυ...ζελε φρουτων νομιζα...

----------


## dj_panos

> α σορυ...ζελε φρουτων νομιζα...


Οχι τυπου haribo λεω! Haribo συγικριμενα  :01. Razz:  ερωτας  :01. Razz:

----------


## xelashai

> Οχι τυπου haribo λεω! Haribo συγικριμενα  ερωτας


ε τότε ειχε δίκιο ο beef.. ανυπολόγιστες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dj_panos

> ε τότε ειχε δίκιο ο beef.. ανυπολόγιστες...



Ουπς... γαμωτο και ηταν τα αγαπημενα μου γλυκακια  :01. Razz:

----------


## xelashai

> Ουπς... γαμωτο και ηταν τα αγαπημενα μου γλυκακια


ηταν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## adamz

παιδια δεν ξερω αν πρπ να το ρωτησω εδω..

αλλα αμα ετοιμασω πιακια βρωμης για καμια 4-5 μερες και τα βαλω σε ταπερακι λετε να χαλασουν? 

(εχν αυγα βρωμη λιγο γαλα)

----------


## s0k0s

> παιδια δεν ξερω αν πρπ να το ρωτησω εδω..
> 
> αλλα αμα ετοιμασω πιακια βρωμης για καμια 4-5 μερες και τα βαλω σε ταπερακι λετε να χαλασουν? 
> 
> (εχν αυγα βρωμη λιγο γαλα)


Αμα τα βαλεις στο ψυγειο;

----------


## destroyerody94

> παιδια δεν ξερω αν πρπ να το ρωτησω εδω..
> 
> αλλα αμα ετοιμασω πιακια βρωμης για καμια 4-5 μερες και τα βαλω σε ταπερακι λετε να χαλασουν? 
> 
> (εχν αυγα βρωμη λιγο γαλα)


Tι άβαταρ είναι αυτό ρε μεγάλε χαχαχα.

Εγώ προσωπικά κατά καιρούς έτρωγα κάποια που έμεναν 2 24ωρα και δεν είχα θέμα, για παραπάνω δεν ξέρω, και εμένα είχαν αυγά και δεν είχαν γάλα

----------


## john39

> Αβραστο/αψητο  τα 100γρ εχουν ±23γρ πρωτεινη
> Βρασμενο/ψημενο  τα 100γρ εχουν ±30γρ πρωτεΐνης.
> 
> Οπως θες το υπολογιζεις



21gr εχει το μπουτι κοτοπουλο στα 100
25γρ εχει το στηθος.
http://www.health-fitness.gr/proteines/
 η απο ξενα σαιτ
Chicken Protein (g) 
Chicken, breast, fried, battered (half) 34.78g 
Chicken, breast, fried, not battered (half) 31.2g 
Chicken, dark meat only, fried (3oz) 24.35g 
Chicken, drumstick, fried 13.21g 
Chicken, light meat only, fried, (3oz) 27.27g 
Chicken, thigh, roasted 13.49g 
Chicken, wing, fried, battered 9.74g 
Chicken, meat only, stewed, (1 cup) 42.59g

----------


## adamz

> Αμα τα βαλεις στο ψυγειο;


ε ναι .. αμα ειναι το θεμα τους το γαλα να μην βαζω.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## moikan

παιδια μια ερωτηση επειδη εβγαλα αλλεργια στην a-gal ειναι ουσια που υπαρχει σε μεγαλη δοση στο κοκκινο κρεας(το παρακανα με την καταναλωση του)
και λιγοτερο στο κοτοπουλο,και επομενως δεν μπορω να φαω αυστηρα(γιατι θα παθω μεχρι και αλλεργικο σοκ) για κανα 3 μηνο μεχρι να πεσουν οι τιμες
μπορω να αντικαταστησω το κοκκινο κρεας με φυτικες πρωτεινες δηλαδη απο φασολια,μπιζελια,
αλλα και απο ψαρια(τονος σολωμος) με την ιδια ανταποκριση
θα εχω τις ιδιες αποδοσεις στο gym η να το παρατησω εντελως
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## blackhack

> παιδια μια ερωτηση επειδη εβγαλα αλλεργια στην a-gal ειναι ουσια που υπαρχει σε μεγαλη δοση στο κοκκινο κρεας(το παρακανα με την καταναλωση του)
> και λιγοτερο στο κοτοπουλο,και επομενως δεν μπορω να φαω αυστηρα(γιατι θα παθω μεχρι και αλλεργικο σοκ) για κανα 3 μηνο μεχρι να πεσουν οι τιμες
> μπορω να αντικαταστησω το κοκκινο κρεας με φυτικες πρωτεινες δηλαδη απο φασολια,μπιζελια,
> αλλα και απο ψαρια(τονος σολωμος) με την ιδια ανταποκριση
> θα εχω τις ιδιες αποδοσεις στο gym η να το παρατησω εντελως
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Σε περιπτωση δηλαδη που δεν εχεις την ιδια αποδοση σκεφτεσαι να το παρατησεις εντελως?Λαθος ειναι ολο το σκεπτικο σου.Χρησιμοποιησε πηγη πρωτεινης που δεν εχει a-gal και θα εισαι μια χαρα!!!

----------


## Tasos Green

+1 ^^ 

μαθε ποιες τροφες δεν εχουν αυτη την ουσια και φτιαξε την διατροφη σου.... αν το αυγο δεν την περιεχει τοτε εισαι μια χαρα...

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

μια εροτηση απο μενα.
κανο μια διατροφη και στην διατρφη μου το κοτοπουλο ειναι 150γρ και
ο τονος 170γρ που μπορο να φαο
η εροτηση ειναι στον σωλομο ποσο πρεπει να φαο 150 η 170 ??

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

καποιος ρε παιδια?? 

πειτε μου αν δεν καταλαβετε!!

----------


## eli_din3

> μια εροτηση απο μενα.
> κανο μια διατροφη και στην διατρφη μου το κοτοπουλο ειναι 150γρ και
> ο τονος 170γρ που μπορο να φαο
> η εροτηση ειναι στον σωλομο ποσο πρεπει να φαο 150 η 170 ??


20 γρ δεν θα σου κανουν καμια διαφορα...

----------


## leftis

παιδιά στις διατροφές γράμμωσης μετράμε κανονικά τα φρούτα σαν υδατάνθρακες έτσι? τα σαλατικα δεν τα μετράω και τρώω κανα μισόκιλο την μέρα πρασινάδα.

----------


## chili

φιλε leftis εγω τα λαχανικα τα μετραω αλλα π.χ. το μαρουλι εχει ελαχιστους υ/κες και αυτοι οι περισσοτεροι φυτικες ινες, η ντοματα παλι εχει 3γρ ζαχαρης τα 100γρ. οπως και να χει ειναι μικρες ποσοτητες.Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να τα μετρας με γραμμαρια και να τα βαζεις σε ιστοσελιδες που μετραν θερμιδες,πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπαρα.

----------


## chili

ξερει κανεις κανα ευκολο σνακ με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες που να μπορω να το παρω και εκτος σπιτιου?

----------


## billys15

> παιδιά στις διατροφές γράμμωσης μετράμε κανονικά τα φρούτα σαν υδατάνθρακες έτσι? τα σαλατικα δεν τα μετράω και τρώω κανα μισόκιλο την μέρα πρασινάδα.


Ναι τα φρουτα τα υπολογιζεις κανονικα.

Chili ο,τι σου 'ρχεται εσενα πιο ευκολο.Μπορεις να βαλεις σε κανα ταπερακι κοτοπουλο π.χ. σε μικρες μπουκιες και να το φας καπου.

----------


## procop

η γλυκοπατατα τι διαφορα εχει απο την κανονικη πατατα σε μακρος?
επισης,θεωρειται καλυτερη πηγη η πατατα στην γραμμωση,απο αποψη κατακρατησης υγρων?η το ρυζι?

----------


## chili

> Chili ο,τι σου 'ρχεται εσενα πιο ευκολο.Μπορεις να βαλεις σε κανα ταπερακι κοτοπουλο π.χ. σε μικρες μπουκιες και να το φας καπου.


 ευχαριστω κατ αρχας για την απαντηση,αλλα διαβαζω για την εξεταστικη μου σε βιβλιοθηκη και δεν αισθανομαι ανετα να βγαζω ταπερακι.Κατι σε μπαρα,πιτακι εννοουσα, αλλα αμα δε βρω τιποτα θα τη παλεψω με τουμπανιαρικα τοστακια  :01. Smile:

----------


## leftis

> ευχαριστω κατ αρχας για την απαντηση,αλλα διαβαζω για την εξεταστικη μου σε βιβλιοθηκη και δεν αισθανομαι ανετα να βγαζω ταπερακι.Κατι σε μπαρα,πιτακι εννοουσα, αλλα αμα δε βρω τιποτα θα τη παλεψω με τουμπανιαρικα τοστακια


Υπάρχουν άπειρες συνταγές στο youtube με μπάρες πρωτείνης και οι περισσότερες θέλουν για κύρια συστατικά φυστικοβούτυρο, βρώμη και πρωτείνη.

----------


## chili

> Υπάρχουν άπειρες συνταγές στο youtube με μπάρες πρωτείνης και οι περισσότερες θέλουν για κύρια συστατικά φυστικοβούτυρο, βρώμη και πρωτείνη.


χμμ εχω δει τετοιες συνταγες στο youtube, απλα επειδη θελω λιγους υδατανθρακες , θα βαζω λιγοτερη βρωμη. ε στη τελικη θα ειναι ενα παχυρευστο υλικο σε αλουμινοχαρτο  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> η γλυκοπατατα τι διαφορα εχει απο την κανονικη πατατα σε μακρος?
> επισης,θεωρειται καλυτερη πηγη η πατατα στην γραμμωση,απο αποψη κατακρατησης υγρων?η το ρυζι?


χαμηλοτερος γ.δ. η γλυκοπατατα κατα τα αλλα τα ιδια μακρος εχουν και μαλιστα εχει και λιγο περισσοτερα σακχαρα η γλυκοπατατα.καλα η τιμη ξεφευγει αν τα συγκρινουμε. οσο για τη καλυτερη πηγη εξαρταται τον ανθρωπο αλλα συνηθως η πατατα και η γλυκοπατατα ειναι τοπ για γραμμωση

----------


## magavaTOUT

εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με leangains ? Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν πρεπει το πρωτο γευμα να ειναι αμεσως μετα τον υπνο ή αν γινεται οι  16 ωρες  να ειναι 4πριν-8υπνος-4μετα?

----------


## beefmeup

> εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με leangains ? Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν πρεπει το πρωτο γευμα να ειναι αμεσως μετα τον υπνο ή αν γινεται οι  16 ωρες  να ειναι 4πριν-8υπνος-4μετα?


υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα με αυτο που ρωτας στο φορουμ,κ εχουν ποσταριστει κ διατροφες μελλων..

LeanGains

----------


## Lomyrion

Νερό πότε πρέπει να πίνουμε? Ενώ τρώμε? Αφού φάμε? Αφού χονέψουμε?
Έψαξα λίγο στο google αλλά βρήκα διάφορες απαντήσεις γιαυτό ρωτάω εδώ.

----------


## xelashai

> Νερό πότε πρέπει να πίνουμε? Ενώ τρώμε? Αφού φάμε? Αφού χονέψουμε?
> Έψαξα λίγο στο google αλλά βρήκα διάφορες απαντήσεις γιαυτό ρωτάω εδώ.


κανε μια αναζητηση στο forum..εχουν ανοιχτει πολλα θεματα γι αυτο.. :01. Wink: 
ενα απο αυτα...http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?544-Νερό&highlight=νερό

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...light=νερό

----------


## Galthazar

αν δεν ενδεχεται να κατεβεις συντομα σε αγωνες κανονικα το νερο..ελεος ρε παιδια σιγα μημ πινουμε και νερο βασει προγραμματος

----------


## jsid1979

καλησπερα παιδια...εχω μια απορια...τα 100 γρ κοτοπουλου δινουν περιπου 28 γρ πρωτεινης...σε πολλες διατροφες που εχω κοιταξει...εχω προσεξει οτι προτεινετε να τρωμε περιπου 200 γρ στο γευμα...αυτο συνολο μας δινει περιπου 56 γρ πρωτεινης...δεν ειναι πολλα? αν σκεφτουμε οτι ο οργανισμος μπορει να επεξεργαστει 30 γρ πρωτεινης καθε 3 ωρες?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Δεν ισχυει αυτο, κοιτα στο τελος τις μερας να εχεις προσλαβει τα (2/2.5xΣωματικο βαρος)γρ. πρωτεινης.

----------


## CapoFighter

> καλησπερα παιδια...εχω μια απορια...τα 100 γρ κοτοπουλου δινουν περιπου 28 γρ πρωτεινης...σε πολλες διατροφες που εχω κοιταξει...εχω προσεξει οτι προτεινετε να τρωμε περιπου 200 γρ στο γευμα...αυτο συνολο μας δινει περιπου 56 γρ πρωτεινης...δεν ειναι πολλα? αν σκεφτουμε οτι ο οργανισμος μπορει να επεξεργαστει 30 γρ πρωτεινης καθε 3 ωρες?


Κοιτα μην μετρας ποσα μπορεις να απορροφησεις σε καθε γευμα αλλα ποσα πρεπει να παρεις μεσα στη μερα.... Εστω οτι παιρνεις Χ ποσοτητα τοτε αυτην θα την διαιρεσεις σε καθε σου γευμα για να παιρνεις σε ολα σου τα γευματα πρωτεινη. Μην σε νοιαζει ποση θα ειναι απλα φατην...

----------


## jsid1979

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο, κοιτα στο τελος τις μερας να εχεις προσλαβει τα (2/2.5xΣωματικο βαρος)γρ. πρωτεινης.


ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου φιλε...δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι 76 κιλα πρεπει να λαμβανω 2/2.5x76=2/190=95 γρ πρωτεινης ημερησιως?

----------


## magavaTOUT

2/2,5 εννοω 2 με 2μισι! Αν εισαι 76 κιλα, κοιτα να παιζεις κοντα στα 150γρ. πρωτεινη!!!!!!

----------


## jsid1979

> 2/2,5 εννοω 2 με 2μισι! Αν εισαι 76 κιλα, κοιτα να παιζεις κοντα στα 150γρ. πρωτεινη!!!!!!


οκ...τωρα καταλαβα...ευχαριστω φιλε.

----------


## jim-jimakos

καλησπερα..
πόσο καλό κάνει η κατανάλωση μελιού στην περίοδο γράμμωσης?
τρώω κάθε μέρα, 1 κουταλιά μεταπροπονητικά και 1 το βραδυ με το γιαουρτακι μου κ τα καρύδια...

----------


## magavaTOUT

> καλησπερα..
> πόσο καλό κάνει η κατανάλωση μελιού στην περίοδο γράμμωσης?
> τρώω κάθε μέρα, 1 κουταλιά μεταπροπονητικά και 1 το βραδυ με το γιαουρτακι μου κ τα καρύδια...


Το βραδυ θα το εβγαζα, ειδικα στη γραμμωση.

----------


## Metropontix

Συμφωνώ με τον magavaTOUT. Στην γράμμωση όσο νωρίτερα το μέλι και γενικά ο υδατάνθρακας.  :01. Wink: 

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει μια υποθερμιδική διατροφή δλδ γράμμωσης ώστε να μην πάνε χαμένοι οι κόποι του χειμώνα; :ρ

Διανύοντας την 4η βασανιστική εβδομάδα ( ;ρ ) έχω φτάσει από τα 78 στα 73 κιλά (1.25 kg τη βδομάδα μ.ο.) και αν και ο στόχος μου θα μπορούσα να πω πως είναι οι 3 μήνες και το νούμερο 67 θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για να μην κάνω βλακείες.

----------


## tolis93

> Συμφωνώ με τον magavaTOUT. Στην γράμμωση όσο νωρίτερα το μέλι και γενικά ο υδατάνθρακας. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει μια υποθερμιδική διατροφή δλδ γράμμωσης ώστε να μην πάνε χαμένοι οι κόποι του χειμώνα; :ρ
> 
> Διανύοντας την 4η βασανιστική εβδομάδα ( ;ρ ) έχω φτάσει από τα 78 στα 73 κιλά (1.25 kg τη βδομάδα μ.ο.) και αν και ο στόχος μου θα μπορούσα να πω πως είναι οι 3 μήνες και το νούμερο 67 θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για να μην κάνω βλακείες.


το ποσο χανεις ειναι σχετικο.μπορει να κρατας πολλα υγρα κ ξαφνικα να μη βαζεις αλατι στο φαγητο κτλπ. κατα μεσο ορο μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα θα ταν οτι καλυτερο πιστευω. δλδ 500 θερμιδες κατω και κρατησε τη και 8μηνο αν κ θα σταματησεις να χανεις σε καποια φαση.οσο για τον υδατανθρακα δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει.και ερευνες π εχουν γινει λενε οτι ισα ισα υδατανθρακας το βραδυ βοηθαει στη μειωση λιπους.τωρα αυτο μπορει να παιζει απο σωμα σε σωμα τι να πω

----------


## Metropontix

Αυτό το 1ο ισχύει γιατί την 1η εβδομάδα έχασα 2.1 kg χωρίς να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα. Ναι αλλά το 8μηνο δε θα λειτουργήσει αρνητικά σε μια περίοδο όγκου που πέρασε προηγούμενα; Θα είναι δώρον άδωρον. Εκτός αν έχω καταλάβει βέβαια κάτι λάθος έτσι;

Σχετικά με τον υδατάνθρακα επανέλαβα αυτό που τονίζεται από τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα που σίγουρα κάτι θα γνωρίζουν παραπάνω από εμάς αφού παραθέτουν και ερευνητικό υλικό.

----------


## Jart

Παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν ειναι καλο να καταναλωνουμε νερο εν ωρα γυμναστηριου? 
Γιατι και καλοκαιρι τωρα μπορει να πιω και 1 λιτρο καθως κανω γυμναστικη και δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο..

----------


## magavaTOUT

Με μετρο. Κοιτα να εισαι καλα ενυδατωμενος πριν πας στο γυμναστηριο. Δηλαδη μεσα στην διαρκεια τις ημερας να εχεις πιει αρκετα. Γουλια-γουλια ισα ισα να σου φευγει η ιδεα.Προσωπικα πινω γυρω στα 200ml. Μην πινεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες γρηγορα γιατι αυτο θα οδηγησει στην νεροκοιλια  :01. Razz:

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

το μεταπροπονιτικο μου ειναι 500γρ φραουλες και ενα σκουπ προτεεινη
δλδ και αν θελο να φαο μπανανες πρεπει να ειναι 500γρ????

ασ μου δοσει ενας μια απαντηση ευχαριστο!

----------


## average_joe

αν το πας αυστηρα για να χεις την ιδια αναλογια υδατανθρακα, υπολογισε την μπανανα στα 175γρ.

----------


## tyler_durden

> εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με leangains ? Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν πρεπει το πρωτο γευμα να ειναι αμεσως μετα τον υπνο ή αν γινεται οι  16 ωρες  να ειναι 4πριν-8υπνος-4μετα?


 δεν υπαρχουν αυτα..το πρωτο γευμα θα το καθορισει η ωρα της προπονησης σου..

αν δεν γουσταρεις  φαστεντ τραινινγκ σπας νηστεια 3 ωρες πριν τρωγοντας το 20% των ημερισιων θερμιδων σου ή πινεις ενα σκουπ γουει μαζι με ενα μηλο κανα μισαωρο πριν...διαφορετικα μπορεις να παρεις bcaa 5 λεπτα πριν ..

οπως και να χει το μεγαλο γευμα της ημερας(60-70% θερμιδων) ειναι το pwo..

επισης το 16/8 δεν ειναι δογματικο..προσπαθησε να μικρυνεις το παραθυρο σταδιακα..

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

> αν το πας αυστηρα για να χεις την ιδια αναλογια υδατανθρακα, υπολογισε την μπανανα στα 175γρ.



OK EYXARISTO.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ultra_b

> καλησπερα..
> πόσο καλό κάνει η κατανάλωση μελιού στην περίοδο γράμμωσης?
> τρώω κάθε μέρα, 1 κουταλιά μεταπροπονητικά και 1 το βραδυ με το γιαουρτακι μου κ τα καρύδια...


Μην τρως καθολου μελι ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη , ειδικα σε περιοδο γραμωσεις.

----------


## leftis

> Μην τρως καθολου μελι ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη , ειδικα σε περιοδο γραμωσεις.


Και? Αν χωράει στις θερμίδες του δεν έχει θέμα....ειδικά το λίγο που τρώει.

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Χρειάζονται τα refeed μόνο σε αυτούς που κάνουν low carb διατροφές? Εγώ κάνω γράμμωση με 170-190 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα. Λέτε να βοηθούσε ένα refeed κάθε κυριακή ή κάθε 2 κυριακές με 450-500 γρ υδατάνθρακα?

----------


## tyler_durden

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Χρειάζονται τα refeed μόνο σε αυτούς που κάνουν low carb διατροφές? Εγώ κάνω γράμμωση με 170-190 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα. Λέτε να βοηθούσε ένα refeed κάθε κυριακή ή κάθε 2 κυριακές με 450-500 γρ υδατάνθρακα?


 οι ποσοτητες που αναφερεις ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες..500γρ ειναι ριφιντ ckd..
με 200γρ υδατανθρακα δεν εισαι καν χαμηλα..μοντερειτ θεωρειται..για μενα για ριφιντ μιλαμε σε ποσοτητες 1grXBw και κατω.

----------


## dj_panos

Ρε παιδια επειδη με εχουν μπερδεψει... *Ειμαι σε περιοδο καψιμου λιπους - αδυνατισμα* 

Ο γυμναστης στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινα μου ειπε οτι η βρωμη ειναι μονο καλη με γαλα σκετη για πρωινο και αν την φαω οποιαδηποτε αλλη ωρα της μερας παχαινει....Οπως επισης και ο γυμναστης απο το γυμναστηριο του κολλητου μου ειπε οτι σε περιοδο που θες να καψεις λιπος η βρωμη απαγορευεται.....και εκτος απο αυτα με ειπε νατην τρωω με γαλα και να μην την κανω πιτακι με ασπραδια,αλλα να τρωω σκετα τα ασπραδια αλλη ωρα της μερας...

Απο πολλους εχω ακουσει ομως οτι το πιτακι ειναι μια χαρα για πρωινο....και η βρωμη μια χαρα οταν εισαι σε περιοδο λιποδιαλυσης.

Τι ακριβος να κανω?

----------


## eli_din3

> Ρε παιδια επειδη με εχουν μπερδεψει... *Ειμαι σε περιοδο καψιμου λιπους - αδυνατισμα* 
> 
> Ο γυμναστης στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινα μου ειπε οτι η βρωμη ειναι μονο καλη με γαλα σκετη για πρωινο και αν την φαω οποιαδηποτε αλλη ωρα της μερας παχαινει....Οπως επισης και ο γυμναστης απο το γυμναστηριο του κολλητου μου ειπε οτι σε περιοδο που θες να καψεις λιπος η βρωμη απαγορευεται.....και εκτος απο αυτα με ειπε νατην τρωω με γαλα και να μην την κανω πιτακι με ασπραδια,αλλα να τρωω σκετα τα ασπραδια αλλη ωρα της μερας...
> 
> Απο πολλους εχω ακουσει ομως οτι το πιτακι ειναι μια χαρα για πρωινο....και η βρωμη μια χαρα οταν εισαι σε περιοδο λιποδιαλυσης.
> 
> Τι ακριβος να κανω?


καλα ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του... η βρωμη παιχαινει..λολ..ε ναι αν φας ενα τονο οπως και τα παντα παχαινει.. αλλα ειναι πραγματικα ιδανικη για πρωινο και σε τετοια περιοδο και σε ολες γιατι σε χορταινει παρα πολυ και ειναι και πολυ καθαρη τροφη και σου δινει και ενεργεια... και με τα ασπραδια μια χαρα παιρνεις και την πρωτεινη σου.....


ολα ειναι θεμα *προγραμματισμου* (ε ναι μην την φας και για βραδυνο καλυτερα) και υπολογισμου θερμιδων..αν ξερεις τι κανεις τιποτα δεν παχαινει λολ (νταξει σχεδον τιποτα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## leftis

> οι ποσοτητες που αναφερεις ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες..500γρ ειναι ριφιντ ckd..
> με 200γρ υδατανθρακα δεν εισαι καν χαμηλα..μοντερειτ θεωρειται..για μενα για ριφιντ μιλαμε σε ποσοτητες 1grXBw και κατω.


Παρ'όλα αυτά επειδή παίζω με -500/600 θερμίδες απο συντήρησης δεν πρέπει κάπως να boostτάρω τον μεταβολισμό μου και την λεπτίνη?

----------


## tyler_durden

> Παρ'όλα αυτά επειδή παίζω με -500/600 θερμίδες απο συντήρησης δεν πρέπει κάπως να boostτάρω τον μεταβολισμό μου και την λεπτίνη?


αν εισαι στο -500 καθημερινα τοτε στην εβδομαδα,συνολικα πας στο -3500..
για μενα καλυτερα να το πας λιγο πιο αργα και να μειωσεις τη μυικη απωλεια..μπορεις να κυκλαρεις ειτε τον υδατανθρακα σου ειτε τις θερμιδες σου εν γενει..κατι σε ρικομπ δλδ..τις μερες που σαι ον υδατανθρακα ψηλα,λιπος χαμηλα ισοθερμιδικα,και τις μερες που σαι οφ υδατανθρακα χαμηλα,λιπος ψηλα και υποθερμιδικα...πρωτεινη σταθερα ψηλα..αν γυμναζεσαι 4 φορες την εβδομαδα εχεις 4 μερες χαι,3 μερες λοου..υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι..πειραματησου..

δες τι δουλευει πανω σου...

----------


## fastmanakos

Καλησπέρα παίδες. Έχω κι εγώ κάποιες απορίες όσον αφορά την διατροφή γενικότερα και σε συνδιασμό με  τις πρωτείνες whey (100gold standar) που παίρνω.
 Αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι δεν κάνω συγκεκριμένη διατροφή κ αυτό γιατί απο μικρός ότι και να έτρωγα (junk food,γλυκά οτιδήποτε γενικότερα) δεν πάχαινα (το μόνο που κατάφερε για μια περίοδο να μου δημιουργήσει κοιλιά ένα μέρος της οποίας παραμένει ακόμα είναι οι πολλές μπύρες πρίν 3 χρόνια.Επίσης ποτέ δεν ήμουν πλαδαρός (έκανα στο παρελθόν ωστόσο μέχρι τα 16-17 μου μια 5ετία στίβο οπότε παίζει να βοήθησε κ αυτό αρκετά). Τώρα είμαι 22 χρονών 1,78 67 κιλά και κάνω γυμναστική σπίτι απ τον σεπτέμβρη. Ξεκίνησα με μόνο μονόζυγο και το τελευταίο 4μηνο κανονικά προγραμματάκι με αερόβια(+κοιλιακούς,ραχιαίους κλπ),βαράκια, μονόζυγο κλπ.Παίρνω επίσης την πρωτείνη που αναφέρω παραπάνω 1.5 σκούπ περίπου μετά την κάθε προπόνηση. Η διατροφή μου μπορεί πχ σε μια βδομάδα να τρώω 6 μέρες μακαρόνια και μετά (λόγω φοιτητηλικιού  :01. Razz:  επειδή μου στέλνουν φαγητό) να τρώω επι 6-7 μέρες σερί κρέας. Επίσης μια ζωή μέσα στην μέρα έτρωγα 2 γεύματα εξίσου μεγάλα και τα 2 ένα μεσημέρι ένα βράδυ.Η απορία μου είναι η εξής : Γίνεται να μήν τρώς τπτ ή τέλοσπάντων κάτι που δεν σε χορταίνει καθόλου στύλ γιαούρτι κανα 2ωρο + πρίν την γυμναστική για να μην είσαι φουσκωμένος στην συνέχεια άλλη 1.30 ώρα γυμναστική και στην συνέχεια μόνο την  πρωτείνη και καθόλου φαί για άλλες 2-3 ώρες (αφού το φαγητό που τις περισσότερες φορές είναι κρέας έχει πρωτείνες και το 1.5 σκούπ μου δίνει ήδη τα 30γρ που μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί ο οργανισμός για 3ώρες); Δεν πεθαίνετε απ την πείνα; Εμένα προσωπικά όσες φορές το δοκίμασα με πέθανε το στομάχι μου απ τον πόνο λόγω πείνας.Δεν είναι κουραστικό όλο αυτό το "πρόγραμμα" για κάποιον που δεν είνια αθλητής και το κάνει απλά για το σώμα και για να δυναμώσει;

ΥΓ: Πόσο κακό μπορεί να κάνει αν πιείς την πρωτείνη και μετά απο καμια ωρίτσα φάς;

----------


## dvlC

Καλησπερα σε ολους !! 
Λοιπον με λενε Νικο ειμαι 23 και κιλα 75 το μαχ..εδω και χρονια ειμαι σε αυτα τα κιλα και δεν μπορω να ανεβω με τιποτα!!!
γυμναστηριο πηγαινα 2 χρονια και τιποτα..τωρα λογο στρατου και υποχρεωσεων εχω να γυμναστω 2 χρονια και...
θελω λοιπον να αρχησω παλι αλλα θελω να το κανω σωστα αυτη τη φορα και θελω την βοηθεια σας !!
επειδη ειμαι παντελος ασχετος με διατροφες και σκονες θελω να μου πειτε ενα προγραμμα διατροφης πρωτεινων (αβγα κοτοπουλα κλπ)
και θελω να τα συνδιασω με μια σκονη αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να παρω μια ψιλο καθαρη πρωτεινη η μια ογκου.
καπου διαβασα στο φορουμ οτι δεν εχει πολυ νοημα η ογκου..
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!!

----------


## leftis

Πήρα απο περιέργεια να δώ τα συστατικά της γαλοπούλας για το τοστ και λέει πρώτο συστατικό: φιλέτο γαλοπούλα (50% :02. Shock: ). Τι ακριβώς εννοεί? Μόνο 50% μου έκανε εντύπωση.....

----------


## eli_din3

> Πήρα απο περιέργεια να δώ τα συστατικά της γαλοπούλας για το τοστ και λέει πρώτο συστατικό: φιλέτο γαλοπούλα (50%). Τι ακριβώς εννοεί? Μόνο 50% μου έκανε εντύπωση.....


οτι κανονικο κρεας απο αυτο π τρως ειναι το 50%.. τα αλλα ειναι αλατια διαφορες ουσιες κτλ..
το πιο καλο  ειχα βρει ηταν 98% (κατα προσεγγιση γιατι δν θυμαμαι καλα) νομιζω στα λιντλ δεν ειμαι σιγουρη

----------


## leftis

> οτι κανονικο κρεας απο αυτο π τρως ειναι το 50%.. τα αλλα ειναι αλατια διαφορες ουσιες κτλ..
> το πιο καλο  ειχα βρει ηταν 98% (κατα προσεγγιση γιατι δν θυμαμαι καλα) νομιζω στα λιντλ δεν ειμαι σιγουρη



98%, αυτά είναι... Εγώ μέχρι 70% έχω δεί αλλά αυτό το 50αρι μου χτύπησε άσχημα στο μάτι..είναι και creta farm τρομάρα τους. Επόμενη φορά θα κοιτάω πιο προσεκτικά.

----------


## spiroskafk

Σήμερα το πρωι ειχα μια ιδεα  :01. Razz:  έβαλα μεσα σε ενα μπλέντερ 50γρ βρώμης, 250μλ γαλα και 1 μπανάνα και παρατήρησα ότι μπορώ πολύ πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα να πίνω αυτό το ρόφημα. Τώρα η απορία μου είναι αν χάνονται θρεπτικά συστατικά με αυτόν τον τρόπο?

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν πρεπει να χανονται

----------


## beefmeup

> Σήμερα το πρωι ειχα μια ιδεα  έβαλα μεσα σε ενα μπλέντερ 50γρ βρώμης, 250μλ γαλα και 1 μπανάνα και παρατήρησα ότι μπορώ πολύ πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα να πίνω αυτό το ρόφημα. Τώρα η απορία μου είναι αν χάνονται θρεπτικά συστατικά με αυτόν τον τρόπο?


οχι μαν,τι να χανονται..
ισα ισα,ειναι ευκολοτερο να πινεις θερμιδες παρα να τις τρως..ειδικα αν εχεις προβλημα με μεγαλες ποσοτητες φαγητου..

----------


## -Nikolakis-

Καλημερα παλικαρια!
Μια γενικη ερωτηση...Ειμαι σε διαιτα και εχω παρει εδω και καιρο μια γκριλιερα...Βαζω τα κρεατικα πανω με μια κουταλια του γλυκου λαδι,ισα-ισα να μην μου κολλανε...Επιτρεπεται αυτο η θεωρειται τηγανισμα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αμα βαζεις ελαιολαδο δεν υπαρχει θεμα φιλε.Ποσο μαλλον στην ποσοτητα που βαζεις η οποια ειναι πολυ μικρη.

----------


## jim-jimakos

> αμα βαζεις ελαιολαδο δεν υπαρχει θεμα φιλε.Ποσο μαλλον στην ποσοτητα που βαζεις η οποια ειναι πολυ μικρη.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Lomyrion

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου γράψει μια διατροφή γράμμωσης με 2200 θερμίδες τη μέρα? Δηλαδή πολύ πρωτεΐνη χαμηλά υδατάνθρακες και μέτρια ω-λιπαρά. Απλά δεν ξέρω να μετράω θερμίδες γιαυτό σασ ζητάω 
(και βαριέμαι λίγο ^^ )

----------


## billys15

Εσυ βαριεσαι να μετρησεις για τον εαυτο σου και προτεινεις σε αλλους να μετρησουν για σενα?  :01. Smile:  Ξεκινα να μαθαινεις τις θερμιδες και σιγα σιγα θα το συνηθισεις.

----------


## deluxe

> 98%, αυτά είναι... Εγώ μέχρι 70% έχω δεί αλλά αυτό το 50αρι μου χτύπησε άσχημα στο μάτι..είναι και creta farm τρομάρα τους. Επόμενη φορά θα κοιτάω πιο προσεκτικά.


Λογικα θα εννοεις τις ετοιμες φετες, ε;

Ξερουμε που μπορουμε να βρουμε τα συστατικα απο τις φετες γαλοπουλας που κοβουν στα μηχανηματα; Απο νικας, υφαντης, creta farm.

----------


## Giannistzn

Τα λεει πανω στα "τουβλα" - συσκευασιες που σου κοβουν, ζητα να σου τα δειξουν ή δες τα απο το ψυγειο

----------


## -Nikolakis-

> αμα βαζεις ελαιολαδο δεν υπαρχει θεμα φιλε.Ποσο μαλλον στην ποσοτητα που βαζεις η οποια ειναι πολυ μικρη.


Ευχαριστω μαν :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bab13

τα καρμπς η καπως ετσι μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι ειναι και σε τι χρησιμεβουν ?

----------


## xelashai

> τα καρμπς η καπως ετσι μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι ειναι και σε τι χρησιμεβουν ?


ειναι οι υδατανθρακες.....carbs
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?27-
%CE%A5%CE%B4%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%B8%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## bab13

ευχαριστω

----------


## spiroskafk

Καλημέρα παίδες. Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τα ασπράδια αυγών. Βλέπω σε πολλές διατροφές να λένε π.χ 10 ασπράδια στο πρωινό. Πέρνετε 10 αυγά και κρατάτε μόνο τα ασπράδια και πετάτε τον κρόκο? Πως βγάζετε μόνο τα ασπράδια? Και πως τα μαγειρεύεται?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ναι συνηθως αναφερομαστε στο ασπραδι. Κυριως λογο του οτι εχει αρκετες πρωτεΐνες, μηδενικους υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα. Βεβαια, και ο κροκος ειναι πολυ καλη τροφη, αλλα με μετρο. Σου προσφερει και πρωτεΐνες και καλα λιπαρα, απαραιτητα για τον οργανισμο σου.

Ο ενας τροπος ειναι να τα βρασεις, και να διαχωρισεις αφου τα βρασεις τον κροκο. Αλλιως δες το παρακατω βιντεο.

----------


## billy89

Σωστός τρόπος, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ να ρίξω όλο το περιεχόμενο στην παλάμη μου και να το διαχωρίσω ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλα για να σιγουρευτώ ότι κρατάω οοοολο το ασπράδι και δεν πετάω μαζί με το τσόφλι! Μη χάνουμε και πρωτείνη! :01. Razz:

----------


## eli_din3

To αγριογουρουνο εχει πολυ λιπος ή το τρωμε?

----------


## marvin

> To αγριογουρουνο εχει πολυ λιπος ή το τρωμε?


Η ουσια ειναι οτι εχει αρκετο...το καλο ειναι με το γουρουνακι γενικως οτι το λιπος του ειναι εμφανες αρα το αφαιρεις....οποτε τσακισε το Ελινα μας και προσεχε την υπολοιπη μερα !!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## eli_din3

> Η ουσια ειναι οτι εχει αρκετο...το καλο ειναι με το γουρουνακι γενικως οτι το λιπος του ειναι εμφανες αρα το αφαιρεις....οποτε τσακισε το Ελινα μας και προσεχε την υπολοιπη μερα !!!!


 βρηκα οτι εχει 4,5 λιπος στα 100 :S:S:S:S...ειναι καταστεγνο και καταξερο αν το δεις :S

----------


## marvin

> βρηκα οτι εχει 4,5 λιπος στα 100 :S:S:S:S...ειναι καταστεγνο και καταξερο αν το δεις :S



Τοτε τσακισε του Ελινα μου μη δειξεις ελεος!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

το αγριορουρουνο εχει οντως 4,5% λιπαρα?μονο? καθε κομματι?

----------


## eli_din3

> το αγριορουρουνο εχει οντως 4,5% λιπαρα?μονο? καθε κομματι?


τι να σ πω...διαβασα πως το δερμα του εχει πολυ λιπος.. και κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ στεγνο... γιατι τρεχει τρεχει τρεχει στις εξοχες  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> τι να σ πω...διαβασα πως το δερμα του εχει πολυ λιπος.. και κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ στεγνο... γιατι τρεχει τρεχει τρεχει στις εξοχες


κοιτα...δεν ειναι κακο να φας απλα το θεμα ειναι ο τροπος που εχει μαγειρευτει..αν κανει δηλαδη βουτιες σε σαλτσες το καημενο...καταλαβαινεις... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bab13

κρεατινη σε περιοδο γραμωσης μπορεις να παρεις ?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ναι.. Πιθανως να σου βαλει καποια νερα βεβαια, τα οποια θα τα χασεις μολις την κοψεις.

Εαν θες να εκμεταλευτεις ενα boost (ελαχιστο) στη δυναμη, μπορεις

----------


## bab13

ευχαριστω αδερφε

----------


## anek

Είμαι 25 χρονών 1,79 ύψος και 60 κιλά πηγαίνω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο
και παίρνω μια πρωτεινη όγκου θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε μια διατροφή γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη 
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## DimitrisT

> Είμαι 25 χρονών 1,79 ύψος και 60 κιλά πηγαίνω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα γυμναστήριο
> και παίρνω μια πρωτεινη όγκου θα μπορούσατε να μου δώσετε μια διατροφή γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη 
> ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Μη περιμενεις να σου γραψει καποιος μια. Διαβασε το φορουμ, φτιαξε μια μονος σου, δημοσιευσε την και σχολιαζουμε μετα.
Κανεις μας δεν βρηκε ετοιμη διατροφη.

----------


## morgoth

μια ερωτησουλα. Στο μεταπροπονητικο εαν παρεις πρωτεινη πολλαπλών πηγων πχ MATRIX 5.0 (whey protein concentrate, milk protein
concentrate, egg albumin, hydrolyzed wheat gluten) μετά απο ποση ωρα μπορεις να φας στερεο γευμα?? Το μεταπροπονητικο μου ειναι αμεσως μετα το περας του αεροβιου που κανω οταν τελειωσω τα βαρη. Θερμιδικα δεν υπαρχει θεμα. Απλά νιωθω μαλλον λογω καζεινης οτι δε πειναω.

----------


## exkaliber

1 μιση - 2 ωρες
σε ποση ωρα σε πιανει πεινα με αυτην την πρωτεινη?

----------


## morgoth

την πηρα κατα τις 8.30 και ακομα δε πειναω.  :01. Mr. Green:  και εχω 2 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο stand by.

----------


## GeoDask

Επειδή έχω βαρεθεί τραγικά τον τρόπο που φτιάχνω τα κρέατα, κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, μοσχάρι θα ήθελα να ζητήσω μερικές συμβουλές ουτως ώστε να γίνουν νόστιμα απλά και υγιεινά.

Θέλω δηλαδή, το τονίζω, απλές, νόστιμες και υγιεινές συνταγές. Το ψήσιμο το κάνω είτε σε αντικολλητικό-ίσιο, αντικολλητικό-σχάρα και ατμομάγειρα. 

Απο τρόπο μαγειρέματος μέχρι συνοδευτικά τύπου σάλτσες κλπ.

----------


## exkaliber

συνηθως λεω,σε ποση ωρα πεινας με αυτην την πρωτεινη στο ποστ?

γραφει πρωτα concetrate,αρα αυτην εχει σε μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα
εγω θα σου ελεγα να τρωως στο διωρο

με την μιλκ που παιρνω εγω στο ποστ τρωω στο 2.5 αρο,και καμια φορα και νωριτερα

----------


## morgoth

το κοτοπουλο μπορεις να το μαριναρεις με σαλτσα μουσταρδας.

λαδι,λεμονι,μουσταρδα τα χτυπας και γινεται η σαλτσα. αλοιφεις τα κομματια του κοτοπουλου και τα αφηνεις για λιγη ωρα. τα ψηνεις σε γαστρουλα ή ταψι και ειναι οκ. δοκιμασε και χωρις λαδι αμα δε θες τα λιπαρα του. η μουσταρδα καλο ειναι να μην εχει ζαχαρες. υπαρχουν τετοιες στο εμποριο.

----------


## tolis93

> Επειδή έχω βαρεθεί τραγικά τον τρόπο που φτιάχνω τα κρέατα, κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα, μοσχάρι θα ήθελα να ζητήσω μερικές συμβουλές ουτως ώστε να γίνουν νόστιμα απλά και υγιεινά.
> 
> Θέλω δηλαδή, το τονίζω, απλές, νόστιμες και υγιεινές συνταγές. Το ψήσιμο το κάνω είτε σε αντικολλητικό-ίσιο, αντικολλητικό-σχάρα και ατμομάγειρα. 
> 
> Απο τρόπο μαγειρέματος μέχρι συνοδευτικά τύπου σάλτσες κλπ.


ξεκινα να τα βαζεις στο μουλτι και να τα κανεις κιμα.καμια επαφη. και κανε εναλλαγες με κανενα ψαρακι.ψαρια παιζουν παρα πολλα στο εμποριο.και αρχισε και τα βραστα.αλλη γευση

----------


## GeoDask

> ξεκινα να τα βαζεις στο μουλτι και να τα κανεις κιμα.καμια επαφη. και κανε εναλλαγες με κανενα ψαρακι.ψαρια παιζουν παρα πολλα στο εμποριο.και αρχισε και τα βραστα.αλλη γευση


Ρε παιδιά, ζητάω κάτι τραβηγμένο ; 

"Θέλω δηλαδή, το τονίζω, απλές, νόστιμες και υγιεινές συνταγές. Το ψήσιμο το κάνω είτε σε αντικολλητικό-ίσιο, αντικολλητικό-σχάρα και ατμομάγειρα. 

Απο τρόπο μαγειρέματος μέχρι συνοδευτικά τύπου σάλτσες κλπ."

Για φιλέτο κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα και μοσχάρι. Αυτό. Ψάρια τρώω. Αν θέλω να φάω κιμά τρώω μπιφτέκια. 

Τόλη δώσε τα φώτα σου !!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε παιδιά, ζητάω κάτι τραβηγμένο ; 
> 
> "Θέλω δηλαδή, το τονίζω, απλές, νόστιμες και υγιεινές συνταγές. Το ψήσιμο το κάνω είτε σε αντικολλητικό-ίσιο, αντικολλητικό-σχάρα και ατμομάγειρα. 
> 
> Απο τρόπο μαγειρέματος μέχρι συνοδευτικά τύπου σάλτσες κλπ."
> 
> Για φιλέτο κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα και μοσχάρι. Αυτό. Ψάρια τρώω. Αν θέλω να φάω κιμά τρώω μπιφτέκια. 
> 
> Τόλη δώσε τα φώτα σου !!!!


αν πας στο αναλογο θεμα π εχω ανοιξει θα βρεις πολλα μεσα.
τα στανταρακια π χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι
λεμονι, ριγανη, μειγμα μπαχαρικων για ψαρια απο βασιλοπουλο, οπως κ για κοτοπουλο και για βοδινο, βαλσαμικο ξυδι οταν ψηνονται( προσοχη βγαζουν αναθυμιασεις) μειγμα πιπεριων.λευκο κοκκινο μαυρο κτλπ, χρησιμοποιω μοσχοκαρυδο και δενδρολιβανο. Δεν ειναι δε λιγες οι φορες π βαζω φλουδα απο μπανανα και παιρνει το κρεας τη γευση( μετα τη βγαζω την αφηνω ισα ισα 2 λεπτα μαξ μεσα στο τηγανι). δοκιμασε να βρασεις το κρεας μεσα σε νερο π εχεις βρασει πατατα. επισης, αν σε παιρνει απο υδατανθρακα, παιρνα σε ενα μπολ ενα αυγο ολοκληρο και 1 φρυγανια η πιτουρο σιτου( ελαχιστες θερμιδες κ πολυ φυτικη ινα) και περνα το κοτοπουλο. παιρνει μια κρουστα κ γινεται σα τα μιμικος.
δοκιμασε επισης παπρικα γλυκια. καρυ και σκορδο.τα ριχνεις στο τηγανι αφου ψηνονται. και μανηταρια και κρεμμυδια μαζι στο τηγανι.παιρνει τη γευση.οπως και πιπεριες κυριως κοκκινες

για δε σαλτσες
-γιαουρτι μελι μουσταρδα σε σκονη και λιγο γαλα( 2 κ σουπας. 1 κ γλυκου. 1/2 κουταλια γλυκου. 30-40 μλ) και ριχνεις αφου εχει ψηθει το κοτοπουλο.αν θες βαζεις κ βαλσαμικο

-σαλτσα ταμπασκο καπνιστη. λιγο ντοματα.λιγο κρεμμυδι και λιγο σκορδο.ολα στο μουλτι με 1 κ γλυκου ξυδι κ 1 κ γλυκου ζαχαρινη και βγαζει τελεια σως σαν αυτη τη μπαρμπεκιου

-γιαουρτι, παπρικα. λιγο αλατι. πιπερι. ανακατευεις κ εχεις πολυ καλη επιλογη

-γιαουρτι,λιγο γαλα, λιγο τυρι φετα η τυρι κοτατζ. 1-2 πιπεριες τζαλαπενο (τις μικρες τις τσιλι λεω τις καυτερες τις κοκκινες) ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο(1 κ γλυκου πχ) στο μουλτι κ εισαι αψογος

-λιγο γαλα. καρυ.1 κ γλυκου μελι. 1 κ σουπας ξυδι βαλσαμικο.

-1 αυγο, λιγο γαλα. 1 κ γλυκου ελαιολαδο,1 κ σουπας μουσταρδα. τα χτυπας ειτε στο μπλεντερ ειτε στη φραπεδιερα κ τα ριχνεις στο τηγανι μαζι με το κοτοπουλο αλλα στο τελος


ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## GeoDask

> αν πας στο αναλογο θεμα π εχω ανοιξει θα βρεις πολλα μεσα.
> τα στανταρακια π χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι
> λεμονι, ριγανη, μειγμα μπαχαρικων για ψαρια απο βασιλοπουλο, οπως κ για κοτοπουλο και για βοδινο, βαλσαμικο ξυδι οταν ψηνονται( προσοχη βγαζουν αναθυμιασεις) μειγμα πιπεριων.λευκο κοκκινο μαυρο κτλπ, χρησιμοποιω μοσχοκαρυδο και δενδρολιβανο.


Αυτά τα μείγματα απο τον βασιλόπουλο χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ και τα έχω βαρεθεί.




> Δεν ειναι δε λιγες οι φορες π βαζω φλουδα απο μπανανα και παιρνει το κρεας τη γευση( μετα τη βγαζω την αφηνω ισα ισα 2 λεπτα μαξ μεσα στο τηγανι). δοκιμασε να βρασεις το κρεας μεσα σε νερο π εχεις βρασει πατατα. επισης, αν σε παιρνει απο υδατανθρακα, παιρνα σε ενα μπολ ενα αυγο ολοκληρο και 1 φρυγανια η πιτουρο σιτου( ελαχιστες θερμιδες κ πολυ φυτικη ινα) και περνα το κοτοπουλο. παιρνει μια κρουστα κ γινεται σα τα μιμικος.


Αυτό είναι too much για μένα.  :01. Mr. Green: 




> δοκιμασε επισης παπρικα γλυκια. καρυ και σκορδο.τα ριχνεις στο τηγανι αφου ψηνονται. και μανηταρια και κρεμμυδια μαζι στο τηγανι.παιρνει τη γευση.οπως και πιπεριες κυριως κοκκινες


Καταρχήν ξεκίνα απο τα βασικά πρώτα. Βάζεις καθόλου λάδι στο τηγάνι ; Κοτόπουλο, γαλοπούλα τα βάζω όπως είναι και μετά ρίχνω απο πάνω πάπρικα, κάρυ και σκόρδο ;




> για δε σαλτσες
> -γιαουρτι μελι μουσταρδα σε σκονη και λιγο γαλα( 2 κ σουπας. 1 κ γλυκου. 1/2 κουταλια γλυκου. 30-40 μλ) και ριχνεις αφου εχει ψηθει το κοτοπουλο.αν θες βαζεις κ βαλσαμικο
> 
> -σαλτσα ταμπασκο καπνιστη. λιγο ντοματα.λιγο κρεμμυδι και λιγο σκορδο.ολα στο μουλτι με 1 κ γλυκου ξυδι κ 1 κ γλυκου ζαχαρινη και βγαζει τελεια σως σαν αυτη τη μπαρμπεκιου
> 
> *-γιαουρτι, παπρικα. λιγο αλατι. πιπερι. ανακατευεις κ εχεις πολυ καλη επιλογη
> *
> -γιαουρτι,λιγο γαλα, λιγο τυρι φετα η τυρι κοτατζ. 1-2 πιπεριες τζαλαπενο (τις μικρες τις τσιλι λεω τις καυτερες τις κοκκινες) ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο(1 κ γλυκου πχ) στο μουλτι κ εισαι αψογος
> 
> ...


Σάλτσες θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα τις ευκόλες που σου έχω κάνει bold. 

Αυτές τις ρίχνω αφού έχει ψηθεί το κοτόπουλο στο τηγάνι ή τις χρησιμοποιώ σαν dip ;

Και επειδή εσύ ξεφεύγεις και με πάς στους προχωρημένους χωρίς να μου έχεις πεί τα βασικά, αν μπορείς πες μου πρώτα 2 εύκολες συνταγές απλές  :01. Mr. Green: 

Φαντάσου οτι εγώ μέχρι τώρα έριχνα το μείγμα μπαχαρικών στο κοτόπουλο το έβαζα στο αντικολλητικό χωρίς λαδια χωρίς τίποτα και το έτρωγα. Ξεκίνα με low low !!!

----------


## vickypek

> αν πας στο αναλογο θεμα π εχω ανοιξει θα βρεις πολλα μεσα.
> τα στανταρακια π χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι
> λεμονι, ριγανη, μειγμα μπαχαρικων για ψαρια απο βασιλοπουλο, οπως κ για κοτοπουλο και για βοδινο, βαλσαμικο ξυδι οταν ψηνονται( προσοχη βγαζουν αναθυμιασεις) μειγμα πιπεριων.λευκο κοκκινο μαυρο κτλπ, χρησιμοποιω μοσχοκαρυδο και δενδρολιβανο. Δεν ειναι δε λιγες οι φορες π βαζω φλουδα απο μπανανα και παιρνει το κρεας τη γευση( μετα τη βγαζω την αφηνω ισα ισα 2 λεπτα μαξ μεσα στο τηγανι). δοκιμασε να βρασεις το κρεας μεσα σε νερο π εχεις βρασει πατατα. επισης, αν σε παιρνει απο υδατανθρακα, παιρνα σε ενα μπολ ενα αυγο ολοκληρο και 1 φρυγανια η πιτουρο σιτου( ελαχιστες θερμιδες κ πολυ φυτικη ινα) και περνα το κοτοπουλο. παιρνει μια κρουστα κ γινεται σα τα μιμικος.
> δοκιμασε επισης παπρικα γλυκια. καρυ και σκορδο.τα ριχνεις στο τηγανι αφου ψηνονται. και μανηταρια και κρεμμυδια μαζι στο τηγανι.παιρνει τη γευση.οπως και πιπεριες κυριως κοκκινες
> 
> για δε σαλτσες
> -γιαουρτι μελι μουσταρδα σε σκονη και λιγο γαλα( 2 κ σουπας. 1 κ γλυκου. 1/2 κουταλια γλυκου. 30-40 μλ) και ριχνεις αφου εχει ψηθει το κοτοπουλο.αν θες βαζεις κ βαλσαμικο
> 
> -σαλτσα ταμπασκο καπνιστη. λιγο ντοματα.λιγο κρεμμυδι και λιγο σκορδο.ολα στο μουλτι με 1 κ γλυκου ξυδι κ 1 κ γλυκου ζαχαρινη και βγαζει τελεια σως σαν αυτη τη μπαρμπεκιου
> ...



ξεκιναω να τα κλεβω απο αυριο!!θενκ γιου!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## eli_din3

> αν πας στο αναλογο θεμα π εχω ανοιξει θα βρεις πολλα μεσα.
> τα στανταρακια π χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι
> λεμονι, ριγανη, μειγμα μπαχαρικων για ψαρια απο βασιλοπουλο, οπως κ για κοτοπουλο και για βοδινο, βαλσαμικο ξυδι οταν ψηνονται( προσοχη βγαζουν αναθυμιασεις) μειγμα πιπεριων.λευκο κοκκινο μαυρο κτλπ, χρησιμοποιω μοσχοκαρυδο και δενδρολιβανο. Δεν ειναι δε λιγες οι φορες π βαζω φλουδα απο μπανανα και παιρνει το κρεας τη γευση( μετα τη βγαζω την αφηνω ισα ισα 2 λεπτα μαξ μεσα στο τηγανι). δοκιμασε να βρασεις το κρεας μεσα σε νερο π εχεις βρασει πατατα. επισης, αν σε παιρνει απο υδατανθρακα, παιρνα σε ενα μπολ ενα αυγο ολοκληρο και 1 φρυγανια η πιτουρο σιτου( ελαχιστες θερμιδες κ πολυ φυτικη ινα) και περνα το κοτοπουλο. παιρνει μια κρουστα κ γινεται σα τα μιμικος.
> δοκιμασε επισης παπρικα γλυκια. καρυ και σκορδο.τα ριχνεις στο τηγανι αφου ψηνονται. και μανηταρια και κρεμμυδια μαζι στο τηγανι.παιρνει τη γευση.οπως και πιπεριες κυριως κοκκινες
> 
> για δε σαλτσες
> -γιαουρτι μελι μουσταρδα σε σκονη και λιγο γαλα( 2 κ σουπας. 1 κ γλυκου. 1/2 κουταλια γλυκου. 30-40 μλ) και ριχνεις αφου εχει ψηθει το κοτοπουλο.αν θες βαζεις κ βαλσαμικο
> 
> -σαλτσα ταμπασκο καπνιστη. λιγο ντοματα.λιγο κρεμμυδι και λιγο σκορδο.ολα στο μουλτι με 1 κ γλυκου ξυδι κ 1 κ γλυκου ζαχαρινη και βγαζει τελεια σως σαν αυτη τη μπαρμπεκιου
> ...


ρε τολη βραδιατικα..........

----------


## Giannistzn

Λάου λάου που λένε. Δοκίμασε την wostershire και soja sauce απο hp. Δεν πρέπει να έχουν κάτι αξιοσημείωτο απο θερμιδες. Και τις βάζεις άνετα στο τηγάνι. Ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να ψιλικοψεις λαχανικά μέσα. Πιπεριές κόκκινες, πράσινες, μανιτάρια, κολοκυθιά. Η αφού πάρει βάση το ρύζι πετάς και αυτο μέσα στο τηγάνι με σάλτσα και λαχανικά.

----------


## GeoDask

> Λάου λάου που λένε. Δοκίμασε την wostershire και soja sauce απο hp. Δεν πρέπει να έχουν κάτι αξιοσημείωτο απο θερμιδες. Και τις βάζεις άνετα στο τηγάνι. Ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να ψιλικοψεις λαχανικά μέσα. Πιπεριές κόκκινες, πράσινες, μανιτάρια, κολοκυθιά. Η αφού πάρει βάση το ρύζι πετάς και αυτο μέσα στο τηγάνι με σάλτσα και λαχανικά.


Είχα πάρει την bbq παλιότερα απο την HP, καλή ήταν αλλά τα συστατικά μέσα είχανε ζάχαρι και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο μέσα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Καμία σχέση. Αυτη που λέω είναι ρευστή σα νερό . Δεν την βάζεις ωμή θέλει μαγείρεμα. για αυτές που λες τις αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Με το που δω ζάχαρη στα συστατικά το αφήνω στο ράφι  :01. Mr. Green:  Αυτές που λέω (εάν έχουν) έχουν ελάχιστο απ'οσο γνωρίζω. (αν και νομίζω δεν έχουν)

----------


## anek

> Μη περιμενεις να σου γραψει καποιος μια. Διαβασε το φορουμ, φτιαξε μια μονος σου, δημοσιευσε την και σχολιαζουμε μετα.
> Κανεις μας δεν βρηκε ετοιμη διατροφη.


εχεις απολυτο δικιο  θα προσπαθήσω

----------


## anek

8ώρα 1 σκούπ πρωτείνη 250γρ γάλα 2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ 
9ώρα  γυμναστήριο 
11ώρα  1 σκούπ πρωτείνη 250γρ γάλα 
12ώρα 100γρ πατάτα βραστή 1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο 7 ασπράδια αυγού 
3ώρα   2 τοστ γαλοπούλα μαύρο ψωμί τυρί χαμηλά λιπαρά 
6ώρα   1 μπριζόλα μοσχαρίσια 1 κούπα ρύζι 
9ώρα   1 γιαούρτι 2% 1κουταλιά σούπας κουάκερ 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μέλι 
12       1 σκούπ πρωτείνη 250γρ
                                                        πείτε μου γνώμες

----------


## tolis93

σορρυ ξεφυγα χαχαχα
λοιπον τα μπαχαρικα οπως εινα ιτα βαζεις χωρις λαδι δε χρειαζεται.κ τις πιπεριες κ τα κρεμμυδια κ τα μανηταρια οπως ειναι.τα αφηνεις να ψιλο ξεραθουν λιγο κ ετσι αφηνουν γευση. οι δε σαλτσες τις χρησιμοποιεις σαν ντιπ ολες. και δε νομιζω να ναι καμια δυσκολη ιδιαιτερα. δοκιμασε να βαζεις και σαλτσα ψαριου.στο βασιλοπουλο τη βρησκω. ουτε θερμιδες εχει και ειναι κ πανφθηνη...1 ευρω το μπουκαλακι κ 8 θερμιδες η κουταλια σουπας...

επισης δοκιμασε κ τζιντζερ σε σκονη αλλα λιγο.δινει ΠΟΛΥ ιδιαιτερη γευση αλλα αν βαλεις πολυ καιει το φαγητο μετα κ δε τρωγεται θυμιζει κατι απο κολαση

ΑΝΕΚ
καλυτερα φτιαξε τη διατροφη σ σε ενα θεμα καινουργιο γιατι εδω θα χαθει

----------


## anek

> σορρυ ξεφυγα χαχαχα
> λοιπον τα μπαχαρικα οπως εινα ιτα βαζεις χωρις λαδι δε χρειαζεται.κ τις πιπεριες κ τα κρεμμυδια κ τα μανηταρια οπως ειναι.τα αφηνεις να ψιλο ξεραθουν λιγο κ ετσι αφηνουν γευση. οι δε σαλτσες τις χρησιμοποιεις σαν ντιπ ολες. και δε νομιζω να ναι καμια δυσκολη ιδιαιτερα. δοκιμασε να βαζεις και σαλτσα ψαριου.στο βασιλοπουλο τη βρησκω. ουτε θερμιδες εχει και ειναι κ πανφθηνη...1 ευρω το μπουκαλακι κ 8 θερμιδες η κουταλια σουπας...
> 
> επισης δοκιμασε κ τζιντζερ σε σκονη αλλα λιγο.δινει ΠΟΛΥ ιδιαιτερη γευση αλλα αν βαλεις πολυ καιει το φαγητο μετα κ δε τρωγεται θυμιζει κατι απο κολαση
> 
> ΑΝΕΚ
> καλυτερα φτιαξε τη διατροφη σ σε ενα θεμα καινουργιο γιατι εδω θα χαθει


οκ :01. Razz:

----------


## GeoDask

Τόλη σήμερα έφτιαξα σως με γιαούρτι στραγγιστό, Όλυμπος παρακαλώ, πάπρικα πικάντικη, λίγο λάδι, λίγο αλάτι και λίγο πιπέρι. Ωραία ήταν και αρκετά δροσιστική. 

Αν και δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι κατάλαβα κάποιο κάψιμο απο την πάπρικα...

----------


## DENNISGR

:03. Clap:

----------


## Apollonas

> Τόλη σήμερα έφτιαξα σως με γιαούρτι στραγγιστό, Όλυμπος παρακαλώ, πάπρικα πικάντικη, λίγο λάδι, λίγο αλάτι και λίγο πιπέρι. Ωραία ήταν και αρκετά δροσιστική. 
> 
> Αν και δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι κατάλαβα κάποιο κάψιμο απο την πάπρικα...


Τα Όλυμπος, Δέλτα και ΜΕΒΓΑΛ προιόντα βρέθηκαν 95% μεταλλαγμένα. Αλλααααααά ποιός κάθεται να ψάξει...

----------


## GeoDask

> Τα Όλυμπος, Δέλτα και ΜΕΒΓΑΛ προιόντα βρέθηκαν 95% μεταλλαγμένα. Αλλααααααά ποιός κάθεται να ψάξει...


Τι να παίρνω τότε ; έλεος πια.... :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

κ το ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ?που το διαβασες αυτο?για δωσε λινκ

----------


## exkaliber

me Μια χημικη αναλυση θα αποδειχτει αν εχουν τπτ παραξενο ή οχι?

στο θεμα με την παγκοσμιοποιηση υπαρχει ενα κειμενο για τα γαλατα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Τι να παίρνω τότε ; έλεος πια....


καταρχας προτιμα προβεια-κατσικισια προιοντα.Αν δεν το αντεχεις το γαλα,το γιαουρτι παλευεται πολυ καλυτερα.

Υπαρχουν αμα ψαξεις,μαρκες που δεν ειναι γνωστες.


εγω παιρνω το γιαουρτι Δημητριου,που ειναι απο προβειο γαλα,σε πηλινο. :03. Thumb up: Εχει μπλε ετικετα πανω.Υπαρχει και με αγελαδινο γαλα,με πρασινη ετικετα.Αλλα αγελαδινο γαλα απεφευγε το καλυτερα,γινεται τις μουρλης απο ορμονες και υποκλινικα αντιβιωτικα.

να φανταστεις εχουν ξυπνησει ακομα και τα αμερικλανακια και αντι για αγελαδινο,παιρνουν almond milk :03. Thumb up: εξισου καλο.

----------


## gym

> me Μια χημικη αναλυση θα αποδειχτει αν εχουν τπτ παραξενο ή οχι?
> 
> στο θεμα με την παγκοσμιοποιηση υπαρχει ενα κειμενο για τα γαλατα


ε ρε συ ξερεις ποσο κοστιζει να κανεις αναλυσεις?κ αντε να βρεις κ αξιοπιστο εργαστηριο...πω μου φαινεται ολα μονοι μα ςθα τα φτιαχνουμε...για τον ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ εμεινα...μονο τα καλυτερα ακουγα

----------


## billy89

> Τα Όλυμπος, Δέλτα και ΜΕΒΓΑΛ προιόντα βρέθηκαν 95% μεταλλαγμένα. Αλλααααααά ποιός κάθεται να ψάξει...


Απ' ότι διάβασα όντως αυτές οι μάρκες και η Φάρμα Κουκάκη νομίζω ελέγχθηκαν αιφνιδιαστικά από την greenpeace και βρέθηκαν θετικές για μεταλλαγμένα, όχι σε τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό αλλά γύρω στο 70-80% που πάλι τεράστιο είναι! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις τι να φας... Μόνο αν είναι δική σου η αγελάδα!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GeoDask

> καταρχας προτιμα προβεια-κατσικισια προιοντα.Αν δεν το αντεχεις το γαλα,το γιαουρτι παλευεται πολυ καλυτερα.
> 
> Υπαρχουν αμα ψαξεις,μαρκες που δεν ειναι γνωστες.
> 
> 
> εγω παιρνω το γιαουρτι Δημητριου,που ειναι απο προβειο γαλα,σε πηλινο.Εχει μπλε ετικετα πανω.Υπαρχει και με αγελαδινο γαλα,με πρασινη ετικετα.Αλλα αγελαδινο γαλα απεφευγε το καλυτερα,γινεται τις μουρλης απο ορμονες και υποκλινικα αντιβιωτικα.
> 
> να φανταστεις εχουν ξυπνησει ακομα και τα αμερικλανακια και αντι για αγελαδινο,παιρνουν almond milkεξισου καλο.


Ωραίος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## anek

ουτε τις εργαστηριακές έρευνες δεν μπορούμε να εμπιστευόμαστε  ειναι τυχαίο  που εταιρείες Χρηματοδοτούν τις εργαστηριακές έρευνες των προϊόντων τους  :01. Wink:

----------


## morgoth

μαλιστα... η γκρινπις?? υπαρχει καποιο σχετικο επισημο λινκ??

----------


## Giannistzn

Προσωπικα, προτιμω το ΤΡΙΚΚΗ, ειναι ντοπιο εδω. 

Αλλα να κανω μια παρενθεση, τι εννοουμε μεταλλαγμενα ακριβως?

----------


## tolis93

η φαγε απο οσο ξερω ειναι η πιο καθαρη.αλλα για το ολυμπος δε το ξερα.καλα εδω π τα λεμε.να ταν μεταλαγμενο μονο το γαλα των αγελαδων χαρουμενος θα μουν.τα αυγα μια απο τα ιδια θα ναι.γενικα οτι δε μπορει να παραχθει σε αρκετη ποσοτητα για να καλυψει ολο το πληθυσμο μαπα ειναι...

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Το λες ξερωντας κατι? Ή απλα υποθετεις? (για τις "μαπες" και τα μεταλλαγμενα αναφερομαι)

----------


## tolis93

> ^ Το λες ξερωντας κατι? Ή απλα υποθετεις? (για τις "μαπες" και τα μεταλλαγμενα αναφερομαι)


οχι τα χω διαβασει. μυνησεις φωτο δηλωσεις για δηλητιριασεις κτλπ.οχι μια πηγη. πολλα ηταν κ τα χα βρει καπου μαζεμενα.οτι χρησιμοποιουν σκονη γαλακτος μαζι με ζελατινη ενω δε το αναφερουν.οτι χρησιμοποιουν γαλα απο αλλες χωρες χωρις να το λενε.πχ ν α λεει γερμανικο γαλα κ να χει και ολλανδικο κ γαλλικο. μωλις το βρω το site θα τα βαλω μια εδω η καλυτερα πμ οποιος θελει.

----------


## Giannistzn

Το οτι χρησιμοποιειται ξενο γαλα εξυπακουεται. Ειναι γνωστο, δεν ειναι κατι μυστικο. Η ελληνικη γαλακτοπαραγωγη (αγελαδων) δεν καλυπτει τις αναγκες του πληθυσμου, οποτε γαλα παιρνουμε απ'εξω.

Για υποκαταστατα μεσα στο γαλα, αυτο δεν το γνωριζω. Απλα να αναφερω οτι οι ελεγχοι ειναι αρκετα αυστηροι (οι εγχωριοι ισως οχι, αλλα γινονται και ελεγχοι απο φορεις του εξωτερικου).

Οσον αφορα τα αυγα, δεν νομιζω να υφισταται μεταλλαγμενο αυγο. Κατωτερης ποιοτητας, σιγουρα, μεταλλαγμενο, δεν συμφερει και δεν βρισκω λογο.

Οι συνθηκες κτηνοτροφιας (με εξαιρεσεις παντα) στην ελλαδα ειναι χαλια μαυρα. Γινεται προσπαθεια να διορθωθει η κατασταση, αλλα εχουμε μελλον μπροστα μας.

----------


## anek

κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιούν γενετικά τροποποιημένα τρόφιμα δεν το γνωρίζω. Αλλά, στην Ελλάδα οι εταιρίες τροφίμων σε θέμα φερεγγυότητας των όσων λένε είναι άλλο θέμα. Αυτό που γνωρίζω εγώ όμως είναι ότι τίποτα δεν πετιέται. πχ στο μαγαζί που δουλεύω, τα χαλασμένα γάλατα τα στέλνουμε επιστροφή στην εταιρία και ξαναγυρνούν στην αγορά. Και ένα φεγγάρι που πήγαινα μαγειρική, στο μάθημά μας πάνω, μας δείχνανε  ετικέτες προιόντων που δεν ανέγραφαν  αληθινά στοιχεία. Οπότε παρ' τ' αυγό και κούρευτο  :02. Shock:

----------


## fotis26

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι είναι η υποθερμιδική διατροφη???

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Υποθερμιδικά είναι να τρως κάτω από τις θερμίδες συντήρησης βάρους, με λίγα λόγια να κάνεις δίαιτα.
Διαβασε το άρθρο, θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά. Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...

----------


## average_joe

μια διατροφη/ διαιτα που οι ημερησιες/ εβδομαδιαιες (αναλογα τον τροπο που τα υπολογιζεις) θερμιδες σου ειναι χαμηλοτερες απο τις θερμιδες που απαιτει το σωμα σου για να συντηρησει τα τρεχοντα κιλα σου.

δηλ. διατροφη που χανεις κιλα :01. Mr. Green: 

αλλος παραγοντας που παιζει ρολο ειναι η σωματικη σου δραστηριοτητα.

----------


## gym

> Το οτι χρησιμοποιειται ξενο γαλα εξυπακουεται. Ειναι γνωστο, δεν ειναι κατι μυστικο. Η ελληνικη γαλακτοπαραγωγη (αγελαδων) δεν καλυπτει τις αναγκες του πληθυσμου, οποτε γαλα παιρνουμε απ'εξω.
> 
> Για υποκαταστατα μεσα στο γαλα, αυτο δεν το γνωριζω. Απλα να αναφερω οτι οι ελεγχοι ειναι αρκετα αυστηροι (οι εγχωριοι ισως οχι, αλλα γινονται και ελεγχοι απο φορεις του εξωτερικου).
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα αυγα, δεν νομιζω να υφισταται μεταλλαγμενο αυγο. Κατωτερης ποιοτητας, σιγουρα, μεταλλαγμενο, δεν συμφερει και δεν βρισκω λογο.
> 
> Οι συνθηκες κτηνοτροφιας (με εξαιρεσεις παντα) στην ελλαδα ειναι χαλια μαυρα. Γινεται προσπαθεια να διορθωθει η κατασταση, αλλα εχουμε μελλον μπροστα μας.


εγω ενα θα πω...εκει που ελεγα να ξαναβλω παλι λιγο γιαουρτακι στη διατροφη μου το μετανιωσα ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ.... :01. Sad:

----------


## Giannistzn

Φτιαξε μονη σου, εαν εχεις καποιο γαλα στανταρ  :01. Mr. Green: 

Σε 1λιτρο γαλα, βαζεις μια κουταλια γιαουρτι, ανακατευεις, επωαζεις για να δρασουν τα οξυγαλακτικα και (λογικα) πηζει.

----------


## gym

> Φτιαξε μονη σου, *εαν εχεις καποιο γαλα στανταρ* 
> 
> Σε 1λιτρο γαλα, βαζεις μια κουταλια γιαουρτι, ανακατευεις, επωαζεις για να δρασουν τα οξυγαλακτικα και (λογικα) πηζει.


εχω...αλλα δεν παιζει να καθομαι να φτιαχνω ιστοριες τωρα...εδω βαριομαστε να κανουμε τα βασικα αυτηην την περιοδο...γιαουρτια θα φτιαχνω η χωριατοπουλα? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> εχω...αλλα δεν παιζει να καθομαι να φτιαχνω ιστοριες τωρα...εδω βαριομαστε να κανουμε τα βασικα αυτηην την περιοδο...γιαουρτια θα φτιαχνω η χωριατοπουλα?


δεν ειναι κ ολα τα γιαουρτια για πεταμα νταξει :01. Mr. Green:  εγω τρωω καθε μερα 600 γρ κ μεχρι τωρα ζω :01. Mr. Green:  κ οταν το μειωνω δε βλεπω κ διαφορες σε κατι να σ πω.απλα ψαξε αυτα π ειναι φτιαγμενα οσο πιο απλα γινεται

just for the record καπου πηρε το ματι μ ενα γιαουρτι που λεγοταν "γκλιτσα" ακομα γελαω :01. Mr. Green:  αν κ απο μακρος τα σπαγε (8,5 πρωτεινη 3 υδατανθρακα 1,9 λιπαρα)

----------


## kostas321

Καλημερα παιδια,εχω μια απορια..ποτε ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα για ν τρωμε πριν τη προπονηση απο βαρη?
Εγω τρωω δυο ωρες πριν, το πρωινο (γιαουρτι,βρωμη,αυγα) πρεπει ν βαλω και κατι μιση ωρα πριν την προπ?

----------


## DimitrisT

Ενταξει εισαι ετσι, δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να φας κατι παραπανω. 
Ισως κανενα φρουτο 40 λεπτα πριν αμα σε παιρνει θερμιδικα. Αλλα και ετσι δε νομιζω να δεις καποια διαφορα.

----------


## kostas321

> Ενταξει εισαι ετσι, δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να φας κατι παραπανω. 
> Ισως κανενα φρουτο 40 λεπτα πριν αμα σε παιρνει θερμιδικα. Αλλα και ετσι δε νομιζω να δεις καποια διαφορα.


Α,κομπλε τοτε!Με παιρνει,αλλα θα το αφησω καλυτερα λογω φρουκτοζης..
Ευχαριστω πολυ,φιλος!

----------


## gym

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις σας ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ *παλαιολιθικη διατροφη* κ αν ναι,εντυπωσεις?σχολια?

----------


## leftis

Ρε παιδιά, εγώ που τρώω κάθε μέρα από ένα τοταλ 2%, είμαι με το ένα πόδι και δεν το ξέρω?

----------


## tolis93

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεις σας ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ *παλαιολιθικη διατροφη* κ αν ναι,εντυπωσεις?σχολια?


ενας φιλος μ ισχυριζοταν πως την εκανε.δεν εχω δει ποτε τι τρωει κτλπ.η μαλλον τι ετρωγε εκεινη τη περιοδο.αυτη π τρως μονο οτι προερχεται απο τη φυση δεν ειναι?

----------


## leftis

> ενας φιλος μ ισχυριζοταν πως την εκανε.δεν εχω δει ποτε τι τρωει κτλπ.η μαλλον τι ετρωγε εκεινη τη περιοδο.αυτη π τρως μονο οτι προερχεται απο τη φυση δεν ειναι?


Ναι, καθόλου υδατάνθρακες (εκτός από φρούτα, λαχανικά) και ΠΟΛΥ πρωτείνη ζωική.

----------


## Gianna

> δεν ειναι κ ολα τα γιαουρτια για πεταμα νταξει εγω τρωω καθε μερα 600 γρ κ μεχρι τωρα ζω κ οταν το μειωνω δε βλεπω κ διαφορες σε κατι να σ πω.απλα ψαξε αυτα π ειναι φτιαγμενα οσο πιο απλα γινεται
> 
> just for the record καπου πηρε το ματι μ ενα γιαουρτι που λεγοταν "γκλιτσα" ακομα γελαω αν κ απο μακρος τα σπαγε (8,5 πρωτεινη 3 υδατανθρακα 1,9 λιπαρα)


Το χω δοκιμάσει και αυτό, εννοείται!!! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η μάρκα του My Market. 
Γιαούρτι για πάντα, ρεεεεεε!!! Δε πα να ναι μεταλλαγμένο!!! 
Σήμερα με κοροϊδευε το αφεντικό στο γραφείο (τιγκάρω το ψυγείο με γιαούρτια να χω στοκ): "Πόσα τρως την ημέρα, 3 -4;;;" απάντηση: "όχι, καλε, μόνο 2 (αν και το καλοκαίρι μπορεί σπάνια να παίξουν και 3)."  - "α, 1 το μεσημέρι εδώ και ένα το βράδυ" -  "ναί, έτσι",  - "καλά, όλη μέρα δεν τρως τίποτε άλλο;;;" "μα τι λέτε τώρα, στο σπίτι τι κάνω" (πού να ξερε ο καημένος πόσο τρώω - και πόσο μπορώ να φάω, χι χι....)

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι, καθόλου υδατάνθρακες (εκτός από φρούτα, λαχανικά) και ΠΟΛΥ πρωτείνη ζωική.


καλα η πατατα ειναι φυσικη τροφη αλλα ειναι υδατανθρακας.οπως κ το ρυζι :01. Unsure:  εχω δει στο νετ κατι διατροφες τυπου 10 αυγα μαζι με κοτοπουλο κ τετοια κολπα :01. Mr. Green:  εχει πολυ λιπαρο αν θυμαμαι καλα κιολας

----------


## tolis93

> Το χω δοκιμάσει και αυτό, εννοείται!!! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η μάρκα του My Market. 
> Γιαούρτι για πάντα, ρεεεεεε!!! Δε πα να ναι μεταλλαγμένο!!! 
> Σήμερα με κοροϊδευε το αφεντικό στο γραφείο (τιγκάρω το ψυγείο με γιαούρτια να χω στοκ): "Πόσα τρως την ημέρα, 3 -4;;;" απάντηση: "όχι, καλε, μόνο 2 (αν και το καλοκαίρι μπορεί σπάνια να παίξουν και 3)."  - "α, 1 το μεσημέρι εδώ και ένα το βράδυ" -  "ναί, έτσι",  - "καλά, όλη μέρα δεν τρως τίποτε άλλο;;;" "μα τι λέτε τώρα, στο σπίτι τι κάνω" (πού να ξερε ο καημένος πόσο τρώω - και πόσο μπορώ να φάω, χι χι....)


καλη φαση θα το δω κ αυτο τοτε.ως γνησιος γιαουρτολαγνος :01. Mr. Green:  μη του πεις ποτε τι και ποσο τρως.αν μαθει τις ποσοτητες θα σε απολυσει γιατι αν σε καποια φαση τ ζητησεις συντηρηση εν ωρα εργασιας την εκανε.ποσο μαλλον αν τ πεις για αυξηση.θα ξερει οτι θα ζητησεις πολλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DENNISGR

:02. Shock:

----------


## Giannistzn

Το μοσχαρισιο συκωτι (περαν των μακρος του) υπαρχει καποιος λογος να προσεχουμε καθε ποτε τρωμε / βδομαδα? (σιδηρος π.χ.? ή κατι αλλο? δεν εχω ιδεα, απλα ρωταω).

Γιατι ειναι μια χαρα και φθηνο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

μπορει να εχεις θεμα με χοληστερινη..ριξε μια ματια εδω..

http://www.livestrong.com/article/28...r-cholesterol/

----------


## average_joe

για το συκωτι, λενε οτι ειναι πλουσιο σε ara που εχει και το x- factor, αλλα εδω βλεπω οτι εχει μολις 39.5mg  :01. Unsure: 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3468/2

καλη τροφη ειναι, μια φορα την εβδομαδα μια χαρα ειναι σιγουρα.

στα 100, 141mg.

----------


## Giannistzn

Θα το τσεκαρω beef. Ευχαριστω joe  :01. Mr. Green: 

Το σκεφτομουν για παραπανω, (2-3) αλλα μαλλον θα βαλω 1συκωτι, 1μοσχαρι και τις λοιπες κοτοπουλο-αυγα.

----------


## average_joe

μια προταση.
αν σε παιρνει, βαλε περισσοτερο μοσχαρι ή αλλο κοκκινο κρεας.

αν εχεις θεμα με χοληστερολη κτλ προτιμησε αλιπα μερη οπως νουα.

κατα τη γνωμη μου μακραν ανωτερο απο κοτοπουλο.
το κοτοπουλο ειναι σκετη πρωτεινη, το μοσχαρι εχει κρεατινη, ψευδαργυρο, σιδηρο, κατι ψηλα απο στεαρικο κτλ.
μια κατηγορια απο μονο του. :03. Awesome: 

συκωτι δεν τρωω γιατι δε μπορω να βρω αξιοπιστο εμπορο/ κτηνοτροφο και γι αυτο σου λεω μια φορα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Θα βαλω παραπανω συκωτι αν ειναι. Επειδη ειμαι επαρχια, παιρνω κρεας απο χασαπη που εχει δικη του εκτροφη, οποτε πιστευω ειναι καλο.

Προτιμω το συκωτι απο το μοσχαρι για οικονομικο και μονο λογο.. Αλλα θα τα εναλλασω. 
Τοσο καιρο ειμαι με φιλετο κοτοπουλο - αυγα μονο, και δεν το θεωρω ο,τι καλυτερο

----------


## tolis93

> Θα βαλω παραπανω συκωτι αν ειναι. Επειδη ειμαι επαρχια, παιρνω κρεας απο χασαπη που εχει δικη του εκτροφη, οποτε πιστευω ειναι καλο.
> 
> Προτιμω το συκωτι απο το μοσχαρι για οικονομικο και μονο λογο.. Αλλα θα τα εναλλασω. 
> Τοσο καιρο ειμαι με φιλετο κοτοπουλο - αυγα μονο, και δεν το θεωρω ο,τι καλυτερο


γυρω στα 8 το κιλο εχει βεβαια. Ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη οπως κ να εχει.εγω 2η μερα σημερα μεσα στη βδομαδα π το τιμησα. μπορεις να κανεις εναλλαγες και με ψαρια παντως

----------


## spiroskafk

Παίδες για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα θα ποστάρω εδώ κάποιες απορίες. 

Λοιπόν, μέχρι στιγμής στο προ-προπονητικό τρώω 1 μπανάνα + 250ml γάλα 3.5%. Τα τρώω περίπου κανά μισάωρο πριν την προπόνηση. Καλά είναι? Μήπως πρέπει να προσθέσω/αλλάξω κάτι? 
Επίσης πρόσφατα αγόρα ενα συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης(instant whey). Να παίρνω ένα scoop μαζί με το προ-προπονητικο & 1 scoop μετά την προπόνηση? Είναι καλός συνδιασμός αυτός? Πόση ώρα περίπου μετά την προπόνηση? Κανα μισάωρο? Εκτός της πρωτεινης να τρώω και τίποτα άλλο μετά την προπόνηση? 

Τέλος μια πιο γενική ερώτηση. Πόσα γρ υδατάνθρακα ανα κιλό πρέπει να πέρνουμε σε περίοδο όγκου?

----------


## tolis93

> Παίδες για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα θα ποστάρω εδώ κάποιες απορίες. 
> 
> Λοιπόν, μέχρι στιγμής στο προ-προπονητικό τρώω 1 μπανάνα + 250ml γάλα 3.5%. Τα τρώω περίπου κανά μισάωρο πριν την προπόνηση. Καλά είναι? Μήπως πρέπει να προσθέσω/αλλάξω κάτι? 
> Επίσης πρόσφατα αγόρα ενα συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης(instant whey). Να παίρνω ένα scoop μαζί με το προ-προπονητικο & 1 scoop μετά την προπόνηση? Είναι καλός συνδιασμός αυτός? Πόση ώρα περίπου μετά την προπόνηση? Κανα μισάωρο? Εκτός της πρωτεινης να τρώω και τίποτα άλλο μετά την προπόνηση? 
> 
> Τέλος μια πιο γενική ερώτηση. Πόσα γρ υδατάνθρακα ανα κιλό πρέπει να πέρνουμε σε περίοδο όγκου?


τολοιπον :01. Mr. Green:  
εγω αντι για γαλα θα εβαζα γιαουρτι.εχει πιο πολυ πρωτεινη και περισσοτερη ποσοτητα καζεινης.κατι π σ δινει αμινο για αρκετη ωρα.κ θα ετρωγα μια με μιαμιση ωρα πριν τη προπονηση.τη δε μπανανα θα την ετρωγα αν ηταν σχετικα αγουρη λογω γλυκαιμικου δεικτη.αλλιως θα εβαζα ξυνομηλο. πρωτεινη αν περνεις πριν τη προπονηση σου αρκετη ποσοτητα (πχ 30 γρ) εισαι καλλυμενος δε χρειαζεσαι.μετα τη προπονηση θα εβαζα 1 σκουπακι μη σ πω κ 1μισι.εγω το μαξ μιση ωρα μετα τη προπονηση θα την επαιρνα.οπως κ ολοι μας νομιζω. τωρα αν θες να βαλεις κατι ακομα η δεξτροζη η καμια μπανανουλα ωριμη θα ηταν οτι πρεπει αλλα απλα κανει ταχυτερη την επαναφορα σου στο νορμαλ και ανεβαζει την ινσουλινη σου.και σε γεμιζει κ γλυκογονο. τωρα περι του υδατανθρακα τι να σου πω.ειναι τι βολευει το καθενα μας και τι θεωρει κανεις ογκο.καποιος κανει ογκο με συν 500 θερμιδες και ανεβαζει υδατανθρακα αρκετα πχ 350 θερμιδες κ τα υπολοιπα πρωτεινη.αλλοι ανεβαζουν πρωτεινη κ350 θερμιδες και τις υπολοιπες απο υδατανθρακα.αλλοι βαζουν λιπαρα.αλλοι ανεβαζουν 200 θερμιδες και κανουν ελενχομενο ογκο.αλλοι 100-100 ανα βδομαδα και το πανε μια υδατανθρακα μια πρωτεινη. ειναι οτι σε βολευει αρκει να σαι υπερθερμιδικα. εγω θα εβαζα παντως ενα 60-70 των εξτρα θερμιδων απο πρωτεινη και ενα 40-30 απο υδατανθρακα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Για να σιγουρευτω ότι μετράω σωστά, η πατάτα βρε στη χωρίς φλούδα 85-90kcal/100gr έχει;

----------


## average_joe

βρηκα τα συστατικα στα 112γρ.

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailypl...otato-no-skin/

οι δυο κλασικες βασεις δεδομενων τα χουν με skin.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Για το συκώτι που λέτε παραπάνω, τρώω κι εγώ 1 κιλό το δεκαήμερο περίπου. Μάρεσει στη γεύση και το βρίσκω φτηνό κάπου 4-5€, οπότε κατεβάζω πολύ πράμα.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> βρηκα τα συστατικα στα 112γρ.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/thedailypl...otato-no-skin/
> 
> οι δυο κλασικες βασεις δεδομενων τα χουν με skin.


Και εγω τοσο εχω βρει. 

Η βλακεια ειναι οτι με φουσκωνουν (ασχημο φουσκωμα, τουμπανιασμα της κοιλιας).. Τεσπα, εναλλασω με πλιγουρι και βλεπουμε.
Μα να μην πεπτω ευκολα πατατες - αγγουρι και καρπουζι? wtf..

----------


## s0k0s

Διαβασα πιο πανω ^^@tolis93 οτι πρωτεινη τν πινουν πιο πολυ 30λεπτα μετα την προπονηση..
Εμμμ  :01. Unsure:  εγω εδω και μηνες που λαμβανω συμπληρωματα, κυριως πρωτεινη, την παιρνω 10λεπτα μετα την προπονηση. Κατι ειχα διαβασει "αναβολικο παραθυρο" κλπ κλπ.. λαθος τελικα ή τσουκ;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## average_joe

> Και εγω τοσο εχω βρει. 
> 
> Η βλακεια ειναι οτι με φουσκωνουν (ασχημο φουσκωμα, τουμπανιασμα της κοιλιας).. Τεσπα, εναλλασω με πλιγουρι και βλεπουμε.
> Μα να μην πεπτω ευκολα πατατες - αγγουρι και καρπουζι? wtf..


τα δυο τελευταια ανηκουν στην οικογενεια cucurbitaceae.

πιθανον καποια ουσια που ειναι κοινη σε αυτα να σε χαλαει.

με το πεπονι/αλλα κολοκυνθοειδη εχεις παλι θεμα?

νταξει μωρε ειναι και θεμα καθε ανθρωπου.
κανενας δεν ειναι "average".


@s0k0s τσου.
μεσα σε μια ωρα αν φας εισαι καλυμμενος.
και παλι οχι με το ρολοι.

----------


## s0k0s

:08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> Διαβασα πιο πανω ^^@tolis93 οτι πρωτεινη τν πινουν πιο πολυ 30λεπτα μετα την προπονηση..
> Εμμμ  εγω εδω και μηνες που λαμβανω συμπληρωματα, κυριως πρωτεινη, την παιρνω 10λεπτα μετα την προπονηση. Κατι ειχα διαβασει "αναβολικο παραθυρο" κλπ κλπ.. λαθος τελικα ή τσουκ;


φυσικα και δεν ειναι λαθος. γιατι να ναι λαθος?ειδικα αν κανεις και αεροβιο εισαι κομπλε.μια ερευνα(αν θελεις τη παρεχω) εδειξε οτι μετα απο αεροβια ακομα κ μεχρι μια ωρα μετα τα πρωτα 20-30 λεπτα σε σταθερη ενταση καις περισσοτερο λιπος παρα αμινοξεα. μετα καις σημαντικο ποσοστο αμινοξεων.το καλυτερο λοιπον αν εχει προηγηθει και ασκηση με βαρη ειναι να τη παρεις το σηντομοτερο δυνατον κ πριν τα βαρη να εχει ακολουθησει ενα καλο γευμα.εν ολιγοις εισαι κομπλε σιγουρα.
εξαλου μεχρι τωρα αν σ λειτουργουσε οκ.δεν εχεις προβλημα :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

> Για το συκώτι που λέτε παραπάνω, τρώω κι εγώ 1 κιλό το δεκαήμερο περίπου. Μάρεσει στη γεύση και το βρίσκω φτηνό κάπου 4-5€, οπότε κατεβάζω πολύ πράμα.



οσον αφορα τα θετικα της καταναλωσης συκωτιου, εχω δει να αναφερεται οτι δυναμωνει το κυτοχρωμα p450, μια ομαδα ενζυμων του συκωτιου που δρουν ως detoxifier, σε αντιθεση με βιοπερινη και grape fruit extract και κατι αλλα που δε θυμαμαι που χρησιμοποιουνται αρκετα σε κατι λιποδιαλυτες.

υγ. το ιδιο λενε πως ισχυει (δυναμωνει το κυτοχρωμα p450) και για το αποξηραμενο συκωτι aka uni liver.

----------


## Devil

> οσον αφορα τα θετικα της καταναλωσης συκωτιου, εχω δει να αναφερεται οτι δυναμωνει το κυτοχρωμα p450, μια ομαδα ενζυμων του συκωτιου που δρουν ως *detoxifier*, σε αντιθεση με βιοπερινη και grape fruit extract και κατι αλλα που δε θυμαμαι που χρησιμοποιουνται αρκετα σε κατι λιποδιαλυτες.
> 
> υγ. το ιδιο λενε πως ισχυει (δυναμωνει το κυτοχρωμα p450) και για το αποξηραμενο συκωτι aka uni liver.


δεν δρουν σαν detox...  μεταβολιζουν τα παντα ολα... ενδογενεις και εξωγενεις ουσιες... 

πχ... η aromatase σε αυτη την οικογενια ανηκει...

----------


## average_joe

πασο, εχω να τα δω καιρο.

εχεις δει εσυ αναφορες οτι ισχυει για τη καταναλωση του?

----------


## Devil

> πασο, εχω να τα δω καιρο.
> 
> εχεις δει εσυ αναφορες οτι ισχυει για τη καταναλωση του?


οχι...

αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουμε να το ξερουμε... 

δλδ μια ουσια μπορει να κανει inhibition στην Χ ισοφορμα του ενζυμου που κανει την Ψ αντιδραση... πχ piperine...

τωρα το συκωτι.... εχει χιλια δυο πραγματα μεσα... οποτε who knows...

----------


## Metropontix

Γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρω βρώμη ολικής άλεσης κι επίσης τι τιμή έχει. Έχω φάει τον τόπο και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

> Γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρω βρώμη ολικής άλεσης κι επίσης τι τιμή έχει. Έχω φάει τον τόπο και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά


νομιζω ολες οι βρωμες π παιρνεις χυμα απο καταστηματα με ξηροκαρπια μπαχαρικα κτλπ ειναι ολικης αλεσεως. ψαξε και σε καταστημα με υγιεινη διατροφη.με βιολογικα κτλπ.και στο νετ να το ψαξεις κατι θα βρεις σιγουρα

----------


## tolis93

εφοσον οι πατατες και οι γλυκοπατατες εχουν υψιλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη απο το ρυζι η τα μακαρονια.γιατι θεωρουνται καλυτερες στη γραμμωση?

και 2ον
τι γινεται αν παιρνουμε αρκετα παραπανω πρωτεινη απο οση χρειαζομαστε σε καθημερινη βαση? :01. Unsure:

----------


## venom1987

> εφοσον οι πατατες και οι γλυκοπατατες εχουν υψιλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη απο το ρυζι η τα μακαρονια.γιατι θεωρουνται καλυτερες στη γραμμωση?
> 
> και 2ον
> τι γινεται αν παιρνουμε αρκετα παραπανω πρωτεινη απο οση χρειαζομαστε σε καθημερινη βαση?


οι πατατες και το Ρύζι άσπρο ειναι απο τις χειρωτερες επιλογες εχουν GI 70 και 72 αντιστοιχα
η γλυκοπατατα νομιζω καπου στο 60 εχει.....
το καστανο ρυζι 66 παλι λιγο ψηλο

η καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι τα Σπαγγέτι ολικής με GI 42!!!!  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> οι πατατες και το Ρύζι άσπρο ειναι απο τις χειρωτερες επιλογες εχουν GI 70 και 72 αντιστοιχα
> η γλυκοπατατα νομιζω καπου στο 60 εχει.....
> το καστανο ρυζι 66 παλι λιγο ψηλο
> 
> η καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι τα Σπαγγέτι ολικής με GI 42!!!!


ναι αυτο ρωτησα.γιατι λενε οχι στα μακαρονια σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και λενε ναι σε γλυκοπατατα πατατα ρυζι με αυτη τη σειρα. ενω ολα εχουν σχετικα υψιλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη με οτι συνεπαγεται

----------


## GeoDask

> εφοσον οι πατατες και οι γλυκοπατατες εχουν υψιλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη απο το ρυζι η τα μακαρονια.γιατι θεωρουνται καλυτερες στη γραμμωση?
> 
> και 2ον
> τι γινεται αν παιρνουμε αρκετα παραπανω πρωτεινη απο οση χρειαζομαστε σε καθημερινη βαση?


1. Δεν θεωρείται τίποτα καλύτερο απο το άλλο. Προσωπική επιλογή του καθενός είναι απο που θα παίρνει τον απαραίτητο υ/α. Ολικής και γλυκοπατάτα είναι προτιμότερα απο οτιδήποτε "άσπρα". 

2. Περισσότερη πρωτείνη, συνεπάγεται και περισσότερες θερμίδες.

----------


## tolis93

> 1. Δεν θεωρείται τίποτα καλύτερο απο το άλλο. Προσωπική επιλογή του καθενός είναι απο που θα παίρνει τον απαραίτητο υ/α. Ολικής και γλυκοπατάτα είναι προτιμότερα απο οτιδήποτε "άσπρα". 
> 
> 2. Περισσότερη πρωτείνη, συνεπάγεται και περισσότερες θερμίδες.


για το πρωτο με καλυψες.περι τ δευτερου εννοω να ριξεις υδατανθρακα κ λιπαρα και να αυξησεις τη πρωτεινη.αλλα πολυ.δλδ επι 3,5 κ ετσι και για αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα.οκ γινεται γλυκογονο κτλπ κτλπ κ χρησιμοποιειται σαν ενεργεια.στην υγεια μας αν εχει καποια επιβαρυνση

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Η παραπανισια προτεινη μετατρεπεται σε αμονια που αποβαλετε απο τα ουρα.
Αλα σε μακροχρονια χρηση υπερκαταναλωσης προτεινης αρχιζει και λειτουργει επυβαριντικα για  το νεφρο

----------


## venom1987

> ναι αυτο ρωτησα.γιατι λενε οχι στα μακαρονια σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και λενε ναι σε γλυκοπατατα πατατα ρυζι με αυτη τη σειρα. ενω ολα εχουν σχετικα υψιλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη με οτι συνεπαγεται


δεν νομιζω να ησχυει το οχι μακαρονια σε γραμμωση εφοσων ειναι τα καλυτερα διοτι βαζεις λιγοτερο λιπος λογο μικροτερου GI....κοινη λογικη .....εκτος αν κανω λαθος ......τωρα αν παιζει κατι στιν χωνεψη δεν ξερω και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο......  :01. Unsure: 

εγω προσωπικα μονο ολικης barilla και ρυζι μπασματι ή αναποφλοιωτο χρησιμοποιω ...ποτε πατατες και 'ασπρα'

----------


## average_joe

> Η παραπανισια προτεινη μετατρεπεται σε αμονια που αποβαλετε απο τα ουρα.
> Αλα σε μακροχρονια χρηση υπερκαταναλωσης προτεινης αρχιζει και λειτουργει επυβαριντικα για  το νεφρο


νομιζω οτι και ο ιδρωτας μυριζει αμμωνια οταν υπερκαταναλωνεις πρωτεινη.
@tolis93 δεν θα σου προσφερει τπτ παραπανω απο ενα σημειο και μετα περα απο οτι θα χρησιμοποιειται σαν πηγη ενεργειας.
τωρα αν θα ναι επιβαρυντικο... δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα δεν θα το προτεινα.

----------


## tolis93

γιαυτο ρωταω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι καταναλωνω αρκετουτσικη τελικως μεσα στη μερα.
ρε συ βενομ. οταν εισαι σε γραμμωση,γιατι για γραμμωση μιλαμε, τι λιπος να βαλεις?χανεις λιπος.τωρα εχει να κανει με ποιον υδατανθρακα ΙΣΩΣ χασεις κατι παραπανω απο λιπος κ οχι υγρα μυικο ογκο κτλπ.

----------


## adui

> Η παραπανισια προτεινη μετατρεπεται σε αμονια που αποβαλετε απο τα ουρα.
> Αλα σε μακροχρονια χρηση υπερκαταναλωσης προτεινης αρχιζει και λειτουργει επυβαριντικα για  το νεφρο


συμφωνα με μελετη αυτο δεν ισχυει παιδια:
http://www.zougla.gr/ygeia/article/d...einikes-dietes

----------


## Metropontix

> νομιζω ολες οι βρωμες π παιρνεις χυμα απο καταστηματα με ξηροκαρπια μπαχαρικα κτλπ ειναι ολικης αλεσεως. ψαξε και σε καταστημα με υγιεινη διατροφη.με βιολογικα κτλπ.και στο νετ να το ψαξεις κατι θα βρεις σιγουρα


Έψαξα αλλά τίποτα στο ίντερνετ εννοώ. Σε καταστήματα βιολογικής δε θέλω γτ θα χρεωθώ τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μου!!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> συμφωνα με μελετη αυτο δεν ισχυει παιδια:
> http://www.zougla.gr/ygeia/article/d...einikes-dietes


η ερευνα μιλαει για υποθερμιδικη διαιτα.σε υποθερμιδικη δεν ανεβαινει κ η χοληστερινη σ ακομα κ με 10 αυγα τη μερα ολοκληρα.ισο-υπερ ειναι το θεμα τι γινεται

----------


## kokolakis

σαλάτες πόσες θερμίδες έχουν χωρίς λάδι....?
εγώ καταναλώνω μαρούλι ή καρότο λάχανο και τις μετράω για 100-150 κανονική μερίδα και χωριστά μια κουταλιά λάδι 150 σωστός....?

----------


## marvin

> σαλάτες πόσες θερμίδες έχουν χωρίς λάδι....?
> εγώ καταναλώνω μαρούλι ή καρότο λάχανο και τις μετράω για 100-150 κανονική μερίδα και χωριστά μια κουταλιά λάδι 150 σωστός....?


Αναλογα τι τρως αλλα αυτες τις τιμες σε θερμιδες που τις βρηκες;

----------


## billy89

Αποκλείεται να έχουν τόσες πολλές... Εγώ προσωπικά, πέρα από το λάδι, δεν τις μετράω καν για θερμίδες!

----------


## kokolakis

http://www.calories.com.gr/thermides.php?id=32 απο εδω αλλα επειδη για τις σαλατες δεν διευκρινιζει για αυτο ρωταω.... ολο και κατι θα εχουν και αυτες....

----------


## kokolakis

εψαξα εδω http://nutritiondata.self.com/tools/searchbox και τελικα θερμιδες σαλατας πανω κατω 0 και λαδι κσ 120

----------


## GeoDask

> καταρχας προτιμα προβεια-κατσικισια προιοντα.Αν δεν το αντεχεις το γαλα,το γιαουρτι παλευεται πολυ καλυτερα.
> 
> Υπαρχουν αμα ψαξεις,μαρκες που δεν ειναι γνωστες.
> 
> 
> εγω παιρνω το γιαουρτι Δημητριου,που ειναι απο προβειο γαλα,σε πηλινο.Εχει μπλε ετικετα πανω.Υπαρχει και με αγελαδινο γαλα,με πρασινη ετικετα.Αλλα αγελαδινο γαλα απεφευγε το καλυτερα,γινεται τις μουρλης απο ορμονες και υποκλινικα αντιβιωτικα.
> 
> να φανταστεις εχουν ξυπνησει ακομα και τα αμερικλανακια και αντι για αγελαδινο,παιρνουν almond milkεξισου καλο.


Πήρα σήμερα κατσικίσιο Ροδόπη. Αύριο θα το δοκιμάσω, μαζί με κακάο βέβαια, στο πρωινό μου  :08. Toast:

----------


## BaamBam

Mια απορια,

Αν παιρνω την απαιτουμενη πρωτεινη  σε υπολογισμενη σε 2γρ ανα κιλο,και η διατροφη μου ειναι σχεδον ισοθερμιδικη με καπως περιορισμενο υδατανθρακα  γιατι θελω να χασω λιγο λιπος.Επισης με 5 γευματα τι μερα και ειναι σχετικα χορτατως δηλαδη 2300 θερμιδες και οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι 2600 τοτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει το σωμα σε αναβολικη κατασταση και να παρω κανα γραμμαριο μυς γιατι για κιλο δε το συζητω  :01. Smile Wide: !!!Η απλα δεν καταβολιζομαι??

----------


## tolis93

> Mια απορια,
> 
> Αν παιρνω την απαιτουμενη πρωτεινη  σε υπολογισμενη σε 2γρ ανα κιλο,και η διατροφη μου ειναι σχεδον ισοθερμιδικη με καπως περιορισμενο υδατανθρακα  γιατι θελω να χασω λιγο λιπος.Επισης με 5 γευματα τι μερα και ειναι σχετικα χορτατως δηλαδη 2300 θερμιδες και οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι 2600 τοτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει το σωμα σε αναβολικη κατασταση και να παρω κανα γραμμαριο μυς γιατι για κιλο δε το συζητω !!!Η απλα δεν καταβολιζομαι??


αν εισαι αρχαριος θα παρεις κ μυικο ογκουλη.οχι τπτ τρελο σιγουρα.αλλα θα βαλεις.

----------


## BaamBam

> αν εισαι αρχαριος θα παρεις κ μυικο ογκουλη.οχι τπτ τρελο σιγουρα.αλλα θα βαλεις.


κανα γραμμαριο μπορει!!το εχω παρει αποφαση κανω 3 φορες τη βδομαδα κικ-μποξ 3 φορες βαρυ και δεν  θα βαλλω ποτε κιλα!!!Μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισω να τρωω υπερθερμιδικα αλλα λιπωνω ευκολα τι να κανω καμια ιδεα?/

----------


## tolis93

> κανα γραμμαριο μπορει!!το εχω παρει αποφαση κανω 3 φορες τη βδομαδα κικ-μποξ 3 φορες βαρυ και δεν  θα βαλλω ποτε κιλα!!!Μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισω να τρωω υπερθερμιδικα αλλα λιπωνω ευκολα τι να κανω καμια ιδεα?/


πηγαινε με καθαρο φαγητο ελαφρα υπερθερμιδικα.100-200 θερμιδες.οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις.κ τρωγε πρωτεινουλα

----------


## BaamBam

Πως να υπολογισω τα λιπαρα μου για ισοθερμιδικη διαιτα?? 0.5/κιλο η 1γρ/κιλο???? 0.5 μου φαινεται  λιγο αν βαλλω καρυδια και αμυγδαλα  φευγω πολυ συν 2κσ ελαιολαδο που υπολογιζω στο μακρο μου!!!

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

μια εροτηση στη διατροφη τα γευματα πρεπει να περιμενεις 3 ορες 

για να φας το επομενο η μπορεις και 2- 2,30 αν δεις οτι πεινας??

----------


## Giannistzn

Εαν πεινας μπορεις, αλλα εαν κανεις 5 γευματα, και τρως στις 2 30 ωρες αντι για 3 θα πρεπει να βαλεις αλλο ενα γευμα γιατι μετα θα πεινας λογικα.

Επισης, μπορει να πεινας εαν δεν εχεις κανει σωστη κατανομη θερμιδων (τοσο στο ποσες χρειαζεται, αλλα και στα γευματα σου). Πρεπει να το κοιταξεις, εαν ειναι σε 1  γευμα, οκ δεν τρεχει τιποτα, αλλα αν πεινας συνεχως μπορει να κανεις κατι λαθος




> Πως να υπολογισω τα λιπαρα μου για ισοθερμιδικη διαιτα?? 0.5/κιλο η 1γρ/κιλο???? 0.5 μου φαινεται λιγο αν βαλλω καρυδια και αμυγδαλα φευγω πολυ συν 2κσ ελαιολαδο που υπολογιζω στο μακρο μου!!!


στο 0,8 - 1γρ εισαι μια χαρα. Γενικα, τα λιπαρα μια χαρα ειναι, μπορεις να ανεβασεις και παραπανω εαν σε παιρνει θερμιδικα

----------


## Giannistzn

Το ξινομηλο στα αγγλικα πως λεγεται ρε σεις? Κατι crab-apple μου βγαζουν οι μεταφραστες, αλλα αυτα ειναι τα φυρικια νομιζω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Το ξινομηλο στα αγγλικα πως λεγεται ρε σεις? Κατι crab-apple μου βγαζουν οι μεταφραστες, αλλα αυτα ειναι τα φυρικια νομιζω


κ ομως crab apple το λενε.δοκιμασε και green apple.αλλα ολα τα μιλα τα ιδια εχουν απο μακρος πανω κατω

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

μια απλη εροτηση απλος για να ειμαι σιγουρος 

το 1 scoup προτεεινη με ποσα αυγα εισουται?

----------


## tolis93

> μια απλη εροτηση απλος για να ειμαι σιγουρος 
> 
> το 1 scoup προτεεινη με ποσα αυγα εισουται?


συνηθως εχει 23 γρ πρωτεινης. ενα αυγο ασπραδι εχει καπου στα 4. οποτε εχουμε 23/4= 5-6 αυγα ασπραδια

----------


## s0k0s

> συνηθως εχει 23 γρ πρωτεινης. ενα αυγο ασπραδι εχει καπου στα 4. οποτε εχουμε 23/4= 5-6 αυγα ασπραδια


Ειναι σιγουρο πως ειναι 4γρ 1αυγο; γιατι εχω διαβασει 7γρ.

----------


## marvin

> Ειναι σιγουρο πως ειναι 4γρ 1αυγο; γιατι εχω διαβασει 7γρ.



Ενα ασπραδι εχει για την ακριβεια 3,6 γρ  πρωτεινης!!Τοσα λεει το προγραμματακι που λειτουργω! :08. Toast:

----------


## magdaline

πίτα tortillia κ μέσα 80 γρ κατσικάκι λεμονάτο κ 2 πιρουνιες μακαρόνια κ λίγη πράσινη σαλάτα έφαγα για μεσημεριανό, πως σας φαίνεται; (κατσικάκι κ μακαρόνια γιαγιάς)

----------


## s0k0s

> Ενα ασπραδι εχει για την ακριβεια 3,6 γρ  πρωτεινης!!Τοσα λεει το προγραμματακι που λειτουργω!


Μμμ μαλιστα, οποτε λαθος ηξερα μεχρι σημερα. Ευχαριστω  :08. Toast:

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

ρε παιδια στο διατροφολογιο μου γραφη 100 γρ σαλατα

εχο βαρεθη να τροω παρασινη σαλατα

μπορο να βαζο και ντοματα,μπροκολο,καροτο ??

ποια ποιανοντε για σαλατικα

και παλη στα 100γρ θα τα μετραο η αλιος?

ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ.....

(Αν δεν ροτησης δεν μαθενης)  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## kokolakis

ρε φιλαρακι τα ορθογραφικά λάθη τα κάνεις επίτηδες....??

**δεν κρινουμε κανεναν για την ορθογραφια του.stay on topic *mods team**

----------


## Γιάννηςς

http://www.tsekouratoi.gr/2012/06/blog-post_9180.html ...WTF...Απίστευτο νομίζω...κυριολεκτικά  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

hardcore οτι σαλατα κ να βαλεις απλα να καλυπτει τα μακρος σ ειναι τοπ θεμα.απο λαχανικα δε παιζει να βαλεις κιλα με τη καμια εχουν ελαχιστες θερμιδες.κ για να λες διατροφολογο κ να σ χει 100 γρ πρασιναδες τη κοβω 900 θερμιδες διατροφη :01. Mr. Green:  γιαννη σε λαθος τοπικ ποσταρες.για τη μπυρα το ξερα για το γαλα παλι οχι

----------


## venom1987

> ρε παιδια στο διατροφολογιο μου γραφη 100 γρ σαλατα
> 
> εχο βαρεθη να τροω παρασινη σαλατα
> 
> μπορο να βαζο και ντοματα,μπροκολο,καροτο ??
> 
> ποια ποιανοντε για σαλατικα
> 
> και παλη στα 100γρ θα τα μετραο η αλιος?
> ...


φυσικα μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θες, να εχεις ποικιλια

εγω πχ τρωω συνεχεια ντοματα - αγγουρι που ειναι και της εποχης ή ντοματα-μαρουλι καμια φορα

αλλα καλυτερα να εχεις ποικιλια...τελειο λαχανικο δεν ειναι κανενα , ολα κατι σου δινουν .......  :01. Wink:

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

> φυσικα μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θες, να εχεις ποικιλια
> 
> εγω πχ τρωω συνεχεια ντοματα - αγγουρι που ειναι και της εποχης ή ντοματα-μαρουλι καμια φορα
> 
> αλλα καλυτερα να εχεις ποικιλια...τελειο λαχανικο δεν ειναι κανενα , ολα κατι σου δινουν .......



 :03. Thumb up:  παντα στα 100γρ ???

----------


## venom1987

> παντα στα 100γρ ???


οχι απαραιτητα...........

μαρουλι πχ βαλε 3 φλιτζανια

αγγουρι και ντοματα εγω βαζω ενα μικρο αγγουρακι ολοκληρο και 1 ντοματα....υπεραρκετα....

----------


## chiken

πρωινο.......................................................4 κουταλιες βρωμη
                                                                   σταφιδες 10
                                                                  αμυγδαλα 6
                                                                 protein 1 scoop 90% καθαρη
                                                                    1 καψουλα omega 3

δεκατιανο.................................................. 2 φετες ψωμι
                                                                γαλοπουλα x5 
                                                                1 φετα light τυρι

μεσημεριανο................................................... ψαρονεφρι 
                                                              λαχανικα κατεψυγμενα mix
                                                               γιαουρτι 100γρ 2% fat
                                                            καστανο ρυζι 5 κουταλιες σουπας

2-3 ωρες μετα το μεσημεριανο ...................ψαρονεφρι i 3 τονους μικρους
                                                               λαχανικα κατεψυγμενα mix

μετα το gym................................................protein 1 scoop 90% καθαρη

βραδυνο................................................. ψαρονεφρι i 3 tonous mikrous 240 
                                                                 λαχανικα κατεψυγμενα mix

προ υπνου .......................1 scoop protein

----------


## Giannistzn

www.calorieking.com ή www.nutritiondata.com μπες και βαλε τις ποσοτητες που τρως και κανε σουμα τις θερμιδες.

Δεν ξερουμε μακρος απο γαλοπουλες, τυρια, ποσοτητες που τρως απο ρυζι ή κρεατικα ή οτιδηποτε. Θα σου παρει λιγη ωρα τις πρωτες φορες, αλλα μετα ειναι συνηθεια και υπολογιζεις γρηγορα και ευκολα.

----------


## chiken

ευχαριστω.. ¨)¨)

----------


## chiken

δοκιμασα να την μετρησω απο καποιες αλλες πηγες στο ιντερνετ..και βρισκω κοντα στις 1900 kcal...  μου φενονται πολυ 
λιγες γιαυτο ειπα να ρωτησω¨)

----------


## spafspaf

παιδια θα ρωτησω κατι που θα φανει χαζο αλλα ποτε δεν το καταλαβα οσο βλεπω τις διατροφες του καθενα...

δηλαδη αυτα που γραφετε τα τρωτε κααααθε μερα?

*π.χ*
πρωινο.......................................................4 κουταλιες βρωμη
σταφιδες 10
αμυγδαλα 6
protein 1 scoop 90% καθαρη
1 καψουλα omega 3

δηλαδη καθε πρωι μονο αυτο τρωει?
ρωτησα τελιως κουφο ετσι? :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ε μερικοι τα τρωνε αυτα για να τα γραφουν.

----------


## spafspaf

ναι δεν λεω αντιθετο....απλα κααααθε μερα...
δηλαδη καθε μερα τρωει ενας κοτοπουλο που ειδα σε εναν..?

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι . Λογικο ειναι , ιδιως σε μια πιο αυστηρη διατροφη.Να τωρα εγω τρωω 4 αυγα πρωι και 4 βραδυ με γιαουρτι και σαλατι το βραδυ καμια φορα βαζω και κοτατζ αλλα αυτο οταν το κανω στο αντικολλητικο , αν ειναι βραστα τα αυγα - οχι. Το συνηθιζεις..

----------


## kravpanos

γεια.. μια ερωτηση και εγω.

μετα την αεροβικη τι πρεπει να παρεις?

----------


## Giannistzn

Nερο..

----------


## CapoFighter

> γεια.. μια ερωτηση και εγω.
> 
> μετα την αεροβικη τι πρεπει να παρεις?


Νερο σιγουρα ...Ενα κανονικο γευμα κανεις! Ετσι οπως εχεις το προγραμμα σου! Δεν χρειαζεσαι εξειδικευμενα πρωτεινη ή λιπαρα ή οτι αλλο...

----------


## spafspaf

> Ναι . Λογικο ειναι , ιδιως σε μια πιο αυστηρη διατροφη.Να τωρα εγω τρωω 4 αυγα πρωι και 4 βραδυ με γιαουρτι και σαλατι το βραδυ καμια φορα βαζω και κοτατζ αλλα αυτο οταν το κανω στο αντικολλητικο , αν ειναι βραστα τα αυγα - οχι. Το συνηθιζεις..


ναι ομως δεν κανει κακο που δεν τρωει ψαρι κτλπ και τρωει μονο κοτοπουλο?

----------


## lila_1

Μόνο ψυχολογικά... Τη μονοτονία τη βαριέσαι...

----------


## leftis

Αγόρασα *Stevia* σήμερα της *Canderel* και είδα στα συστατικά λέει ανα 100γρ 370 θερμίδες. 
Η στέβια δεν έχει 0?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

> Αγόρασα *Stevia* σήμερα της *Canderel* και είδα στα συστατικά λέει ανα 100γρ 370 θερμίδες. 
> Η στέβια δεν έχει 0?


η στηβια δεν εχει θερμιδες..
προφανως το προιον που αγορασες ειναι μπλεντ,κ εχει κ αλλα προσθετα μεσα..

----------


## leftis

> η στηβια δεν εχει θερμιδες..
> προφανως το προιον που αγορασες ειναι μπλεντ,κ εχει κ αλλα προσθετα μεσα..



Ναι, έχει και μαλτο μέσα, τώρα το είδα.... Θα το δώσω στην μάνα μου να το βάζει στον καφέ της....

----------


## lila_1

> Ναι, έχει και μαλτο μέσα, τώρα το είδα.... Θα το δώσω στην μάνα μου να το βάζει στον καφέ της....


10 κουτιά καντερέλ άμα φας μαζεμένα ούτε 100 θερμίδες δε θα σου δώσουν
Ανα 100 γραμμάρια σου δίνει θερμίδες...όχι ανα 0.0002 γραμ που θα φας εσύ με τη ταμπλέτα......

----------


## leftis

> 10 κουτιά καντερέλ άμα φας μαζεμένα ούτε 100 θερμίδες δε θα σου δώσουν
> Ανα 100 γραμμάρια σου δίνει θερμίδες...όχι ανα 0.0002 γραμ που θα φας εσύ με τη ταμπλέτα......


Δεν είναι ταμπλέτα, σκόνη είναι  :01. Smile:

----------


## lila_1

Ωραία... 
Πάρε το κουτάκι και ψάξε την ετικέτα..
Κάπου εκεί γύρω γράφει πόσα γραμμάρια έχει μέσα συνολικά. 
Τον αριθμό αυτόν πολλαπλασίασέ τον με το 370 και διαίρεσέ τον δια 100
Αυτό που θα βρείς είναι οι συνολικές θερμίδες που έχει μέσα το κουτί...

νιανιανιανιαα

----------


## DimitrisT

> Δεν είναι ταμπλέτα, σκόνη είναι


Αν εχουμε την ιδια συσκευασια, εχει 40gr ''stevia'' συνολικα. Ανα 100gr εχει περιπου 350 θερμιδες.
Αρα ολο το κουτι εχει 140..

----------


## beatshooter

Καλησπερα,θελω να ρωτησω κατι σχετικα με την διατροφη αν μπορουμε να το πουμε ετσι.Το λοιπον συνηθιζω να πηγαινω [ρωι γυμναστηριο για αεροβια μονο η βαρη πρωτα κ μετα αεροβια.Πινω ενα σκουπ καθαρη πρωτεινη πριν.Διαβασω οτι αν η προπονηση (βαρη+αεροβιο) ξεπερνα τις 2 ωρες τοτε καλο θα ηταν να μπει ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης αμεσως μετα τα βαρη.Τι γνωμη εχετε για αυτο?Να το κανω οταν εχω βαρη+αεοριο το πρωι και ενω εχει προηγηθει νηστεια λογω υπνου ή να μεινω στο κλασικο ενα σκουπ πριν?Δλδ οταν ειναι βαρη+αεροβιο να πινω ενα σκουπ πριν την προπονηση κ ενα μολις τελειωνω τα βαρη?

----------


## DimitrisT

Το ιδανικοτερο θα ηταν να τρως ενα κανονικο πρωινο (χωρις συμπληρωμα) με πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα και μετα απο 2-3 ωρες να κανεις βαρη-αεροβια και μετα παρε την πρωτεινη σου.
Γενικα μη τρως κατι αναμεσα σε αναεροβια-αεροβια ασκηση, φαε κανονικα μετα..
Αν δεν προλαβαινεις να φας κανονικο πρωινο, βαλε κανενα φρουτο μαζι με την πρωτεινη που πινεις.

----------


## kafros gate 7

μαγκες και κυριες του φορουμ  :01. Razz:  θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας και θα σας 
παρακαλουσα αν μπορειτε , να μου κανετε την χαρη να ειστε οσο πιο συγκεκριμενοι
μπορειτε γιατι δυστυχως μεχρι την παρασκευη εχω εξεταστικη και δε μπορω να ειμαι πολλες
ωρες και να ψαααχνω στον υπολογιστη.(μην στραβωσει καποιος με αυτο απλα μια χαρη ζητησα
 επειδη δε θελω να χασω ουτε μια εβδομαδα)

σημερα εκανα στο γυμναστηριο που παω λιπομετρηση.δεν ειχα ξανακανει ποτε μεχρι σημερα.
λοιπον.μου ειχε δωσει ενα χαρτι και καλα προετοιμασιας για να βγει πιο ακριβες το αποτελεσμα, και
καλα ελεγε να μην εχω φαει τις τελευταιες 4 ωρες και να μην εχω πιει καφε ή και γενικα πολλα υγρα.
να μην εχω γυμναστει τις τελευταιες 24 ωρες κ.λ.π

για να μην πολυλογουμε εγω τα περι γυμναστικης και αλκοολ (ελεγε να μην εχεις πιει για 24 ωρες ) τα 
τηρησα αλλα επειδη αμεσως μετα τη λιπομετρηση ειχα προπονηση 3 τεταρτα πριν ειχα πιει 1 σκουπ 
πρωτεϊνη και 5 καψουλες αργινινη και 2 ωρες πριν ειχα φαει ενα τοστ με ενα ποτηρι νερο.

τα αποτελεσματα εδειξαν 15% λιπους (το υψος μου δεν ξερω ακριβως ποσο ειναι,ειναι καπου απο 
180-183,της ειπα και εβαλε 180) ,87,8 κιλα βαρος και 85,9% lean,δηλαδη 75,4 κιλα.

μου ειπε οτι στα κιλα μου και στην ηλικια μου (19) το φυσιολογικο ειναι απο 17% μεχρι 23% το 
περισσοτερο.τελος παντων.μου ειπε ακομα οτι για να ειμαι στο κατωτατο φυσιολογικο οριο στα κιλα 
μου πρεπει να χασω 3 κιλα και να φτασω στα 85.

θα ηθελα να χασω τα κιλα αυτα αν γινεται περισσοτερο απο λιπος και οχι απο μυϊκη μαζα.
ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΛΙΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ 
ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΙ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΛΙΓΟΟΟΟΤΕΡΟ 
ΜΥΪΚΗ ΜΑΖΑ. πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω καποιο λιποτροπικο? το μονο συμπληρωμα που 
χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι whey 2-3 φορες την ημερα.πρεπει να συμπληρωσω κατι αλλο?

ακομα μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να κανω γυρω  στα 5 μικρα γευματα την ημερα, εκ των οποιων και ενα 6ο
πριν τον υπνο που πρεπει να ειναι πολυ μικρο οπως π.χ. ενα φρουτο.ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΙ  ΟΤΙ ΤΟ 
ΦΡΟΥΤΟ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΝΣΟΥΛΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ? 
δεν πρεπει να καταναλωνω επιπλεον λιγη πρωτεϊνη πριν τον υπνο? κατι σαν ενα μικρο κομματι (καπου 
στα 100γραμ. κοτοπουλο ή γαλοπουλα) για να εχει πρωτεϊνη ο οργανισμος? εγω επειδη μενω μονος μου
και συχνα δεν εχω ωρα ή ορεξη να μαγειρεψω κατι για εκεινη τη στιγμη βαζω λιγο φυστικοβουτηρο ή αμυγδαλα
με whey, τελευταια εχω συμπληρωσει και μια σαλατα.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ?

ακομα μου ειπε να καταναλωνω πολυ περισσοτερο νερο γιατι ειμαι στα ορια της αφυδατωσης.

σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τη βοηθεια που ξερω οτι θα μου δωσετε γιατι ειστε και 
γαμω τα παιδια....  :01. Razz:  :01. Smile:

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

το βραδυ πιες 1 scoup με νερο η με γαλα 1,5 λιπαρα

πεινε τουλαχιστον 2,5-3 λιτρες την ημερα

----------


## kafros gate 7

> το βραδυ πιες 1 scoup με νερο η με γαλα 1,5 λιπαρα
> 
> πεινε τουλαχιστον 2,5-3 λιτρες την ημερα


κοιτα βαζω ενα σκουπ το πρωϊ με το πρωϊνο,αμεσως μολις ξυπνησω,ενα πριν την προπονηση και ενα μετα.
τις μερες που δεν εχω προπονηση βαζω ενα το πρωϊ και ενα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο.

αν ομως βαλω και 4ο τις μερες προπονησης πολυ δε θα ειναι?μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να τρωω καμια φετα τυρι
του τοστ με  χαμηλα λιπαρα και καμια γαλοπουλα με μια σαλατα πριν τον υπνο?

ακομα να μην βαμω μιποτροπικο ή κατι τετοιο για να χασω 2-3 κιλα ετσι...??? δεν εχω παρει ποτε και για αυτο
ζηταω τη γνωμη σας?αν ομως κανω διαιτα μηπως εκτος απο πολυβιταμινη και πρωτεϊνη χρειαζεται κανα bcaa ή 
κανενα αμινοξυ να μειωσω την πιθανοτητα να χασω μυες? ή μηπως ειναι αχρηστα λεφτα....

----------


## tolis93

> κοιτα βαζω ενα σκουπ το πρωϊ με το πρωϊνο,αμεσως μολις ξυπνησω,ενα πριν την προπονηση και ενα μετα.
> τις μερες που δεν εχω προπονηση βαζω ενα το πρωϊ και ενα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο.
> 
> αν ομως βαλω και 4ο τις μερες προπονησης πολυ δε θα ειναι?μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να τρωω καμια φετα τυρι
> του τοστ με  χαμηλα λιπαρα και καμια γαλοπουλα με μια σαλατα πριν τον υπνο?
> 
> ακομα να μην βαμω μιποτροπικο ή κατι τετοιο για να χασω 2-3 κιλα ετσι...??? δεν εχω παρει ποτε και για αυτο
> ζηταω τη γνωμη σας?αν ομως κανω διαιτα μηπως εκτος απο πολυβιταμινη και πρωτεϊνη χρειαζεται κανα bcaa ή 
> κανενα αμινοξυ να μειωσω την πιθανοτητα να χασω μυες? ή μηπως ειναι αχρηστα λεφτα....


ασε τα σκουπ κανε μια διατροφη ισο-ελαφρως υπο θερμιδικη με αρκετη πρωτεινη( το βαρος σου επι 2 θα λεγα εγω κ βλεπουμε) και κρατησε τη μεχρι σεπτεμβρη οκτομβρη.ανετα το χεις ετσι

----------


## kafros gate 7

> ασε τα σκουπ κανε μια διατροφη ισο-ελαφρως υπο θερμιδικη με αρκετη πρωτεινη( το βαρος σου επι 2 θα λεγα εγω κ βλεπουμε) και κρατησε τη μεχρι σεπτεμβρη οκτομβρη.ανετα το χεις ετσι


το πιστευω οτι το εχω ετσι.
απλα για τα σκουπ ροταω και εγκυκλοπαιδικα γιατι απο τα πολλα που
εχω ακουσει αλλος λεει πρωϊ πριν την προπονηση και μετα, αλλος πρωϊ
μετα και βραδυ , αλλος λεει αλλα....ο καθενας τα δικα του και το εχω απορεια!!

----------


## Stella

Παιδιά η ομελέτα ψήνεται στο φούρνο μικροκυμματων και πώς;

----------


## Galthazar

λογικα ναι..το αφηνεις για λιγο απο τη μια να ψηθει σε ενα πιατακι και μετα απο καποια λεπτα το γυρνας απο την αλλη να ψηθει και απο κει

δεν το εχω κανει αλλα λογικα θα γινεται..αν και πιστευω καλυτερα τηγανι χωρις λαδι και γρηγορα και καλυτερα λογω της ακτινοβολιας που εχουν τα μικροκυμματα

----------


## Stella

Καλά εγώ τα μικροκύμματα τα έχω ξεσκισει!
Πάει....θα πεθάνω νέα.....

----------


## tolis93

> το πιστευω οτι το εχω ετσι.
> απλα για τα σκουπ ροταω και εγκυκλοπαιδικα γιατι απο τα πολλα που
> εχω ακουσει αλλος λεει πρωϊ πριν την προπονηση και μετα, αλλος πρωϊ
> μετα και βραδυ , αλλος λεει αλλα....ο καθενας τα δικα του και το εχω απορεια!!


πολυ καλα κανεις και ρωτας κανενας δε σου ειπε τιποτα για αυτο :01. Wink:  απλα κανονικο φαγητακι ειναι καλυτερο. η πρωτεινη πρωτεινη ειναι τωρα πριν τη προπονηση μετα τη προπονηση κτλπ ειτε κρεας φας ειτε ψαρι ειτε πρωτεινη παρεις παλι πρωτεινη παιρνεις.στα αμινοξεα παιζει να δεις διαφορα κ εκει λεπτομεριες.καλυτερα παντως παιρνε μια καλη ποσοτητα πριν τη προπονηση και μια καλη παλι μετα.ανεξαρτητα τη πηγη

----------


## Jart

Παιδια τι φρουτα προτιματε με τα quaker σας στο πρωινο?? Εγω βαζω μια μπανανα αλλα επειδη τρωω ηδη αλλη μια μετα το γυμν. σκεφτομαι να βαλω κατι διαφορετικο..

----------


## Galthazar

φραουλες! αλλιως ή μηλο,ροδακινο...

----------


## mercy_

Εχω να θεσω μια ερωτηση...μιας και με επηρεαζει η αποψη της οικογενειας μου...οσο αφορα τον χωρο του bb αν τα ασπραδια αυγων μετα απο μεγαλες δοσεις...και μακροχρονια καταναλωση...μπορουν να δημιουργησουν καποιο προβλημα στη χολη..!! Ευχαριστω  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

> Εχω να θεσω μια ερωτηση...μιας και με επηρεαζει η αποψη της οικογενειας μου...οσο αφορα τον χωρο του bb αν τα ασπραδια αυγων μετα απο μεγαλες δοσεις...και μακροχρονια καταναλωση...μπορουν να δημιουργησουν καποιο προβλημα στη χολη..!! Ευχαριστω


Ισως βρεις εδω την απαντηση. 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...85%CE%B3%CE%B1

----------


## jim-jimakos

να ρωτησω κάτι που ισως σας φανεί λίγο "κουφό"...
το κοτοπουλάκι μου (στηθος φιλέτο) το τρώω ψητό, αλλά μου βγαίνει κάπως "στεγνό".
Χτες το έφτιαξα "πανέ" στο τηγάνι με λίγο ελαιόλαδο (με αυγό, μουσταρδα κ φρυγανιά) και μου βγηκε τρομερά γευστικό...
Επειδή όμως είναι στην ουσία "τηγανισμένο" μήπως δεν είναι καλό για την διατροφή μου?? (πολυακόρεστα κλπ κλπ)

----------


## tolis93

> να ρωτησω κάτι που ισως σας φανεί λίγο "κουφό"...
> το κοτοπουλάκι μου (στηθος φιλέτο) το τρώω ψητό, αλλά μου βγαίνει κάπως "στεγνό".
> Χτες το έφτιαξα "πανέ" στο τηγάνι με λίγο ελαιόλαδο (με αυγό, μουσταρδα κ φρυγανιά) και μου βγηκε τρομερά γευστικό...
> Επειδή όμως είναι στην ουσία "τηγανισμένο" μήπως δεν είναι καλό για την διατροφή μου?? (πολυακόρεστα κλπ κλπ)


και χωρις λαδι να το κανεις βγαινει καταπληκτικο.δεν παθαινεις κ τιποτα με λιγο λαδι νταξει αλλα αν το αποφευγεις ειναι καλυτερο.οτι σε βολευει.απλα ασε το τηγανι να ζεσταθει για μενα(για αντικολλητικο μιλαω παντα) και βαλτο μετα σχετικα λεπτα κομμενο.θα δεις τουμπανακι π θα βγει και ζουμερο κιολας.και θυμισου με.βαλε κ λιγο δυοσμο μεσα

----------


## jim-jimakos

> και χωρις λαδι να το κανεις βγαινει καταπληκτικο.δεν παθαινεις κ τιποτα με λιγο λαδι νταξει αλλα αν το αποφευγεις ειναι καλυτερο.οτι σε βολευει.απλα ασε το τηγανι να ζεσταθει για μενα(για αντικολλητικο μιλαω παντα) και βαλτο μετα σχετικα λεπτα κομμενο.θα δεις τουμπανακι π θα βγει και ζουμερο κιολας.και θυμισου με.βαλε κ λιγο δυοσμο μεσα


Δεν με απασχολει το λάδι γιατι το ελαιολαδο το θεωρω απαραίτητο για την διατροφή μας...
Το τηγανισμα με απασχολεί... που δεν είναι και ο σωστότερος τρόπος μαγειρέματος....

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν με απασχολει το λάδι γιατι το ελαιολαδο το θεωρω απαραίτητο για την διατροφή μας...
> Το τηγανισμα με απασχολεί... που δεν είναι και ο σωστότερος τρόπος μαγειρέματος....


μα δεν ειπα τιποτα για το ελαιολαδο....στο  τηγανισμα αναφερομουν

----------


## TheWorst

Χωρις το λαδι/ελαιολαδο δε γινεται ?

----------


## cuntface

> λογικα ναι..το αφηνεις για λιγο απο τη μια να ψηθει σε ενα πιατακι και μετα απο καποια λεπτα το γυρνας απο την αλλη να ψηθει και απο κει
> 
> δεν το εχω κανει αλλα λογικα θα γινεται..αν και πιστευω καλυτερα τηγανι χωρις λαδι και γρηγορα και καλυτερα λογω της ακτινοβολιας που εχουν τα μικροκυμματα


 γινετε ομελετα στο τιγανη χωρης λαδι?

----------


## dorita

> Καλά εγώ τα μικροκύμματα τα έχω ξεσκισει!


στελακι μ τωρα οσο μπορεις κ με το μπεμπε μην το χρησιμοποιεις .....ειναι οτι χειροτερο το μικροκυμματων..ειχα διαβασει καποτε γι'αυτο κ πραγματικα ειχα τρομαξει!
(θα μου πεις με αυτο θα σωθω;;;oxi alla αφου μπορεις καντο...)




> γινετε ομελετα στο τιγανη χωρης λαδι?


εννοειται γινεται..εγω την φτιαχνω σε αντικολλητικο...

----------


## spafspaf

παιδια
πανω-κατω εχω κανει μια διατροφη ογκου (ναι ακυρωθηκε η γραμμωση)
ομως θα πρεπει να υπολογισω και ποσσα γραμμαρια πατατα-κοτοπουλο κτλπ θα χρειαστω...

εκανα το βμρ και μου εβγαλε αποτελεσμα 3.500 θερμιδες καταναλωνω μαζι με την διατροφη ογκου παμε στις 3.750 θερμιδες...επισης χρειαζομαι γυρω στα 250 γρ. πρωτεινης.


αυτα για το ποση ποσοτητα πατατας-κοτοπουλου-βρωμης κτλπ που θα τα υπολογισω επισης εκτος απο γραμμαρια θα πρεπει να βρω και ποσοι πρωτεινη,υδατανθρακα κτλπ χρειαζομαι σωστα?γενικα πως υπολογιζονται αυτα?

----------


## kokolakis

1γρ πρωτεινης = 4 θερμιδες
1γρ υδατανθρακα = 4 θερμιδες
1γρ λιπους = 9 θερμιδες
http://nutritiondata.self.com/tools/searchbox αυτο εδω με βοηθησε απιστευτα και το προτεινω σε ολους (ειναι λιγο δυσκολο στην αρχη αλλα μετα το βρισκεις)


να ρωτησω τωρα εγω κατι αλλο (αφορα και εσενα ^ )
οταν μετραμε ποσοτητες στα φαγητα μας τις μετραμε αψητες?? ετσι μετραω μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον...
οι συσκευασιες πχ σε ρυζι μακαρονια κτλ οταν δεινουν το μακρος σε 100γρ εννουν ψημενα ή αψητα??
και τα διαφορα σιτε παλι πως τις μετρανε αψητα??

----------


## Giannistzn

Σε ρυζια, μακαρονια, οσπρια και λοιπα εννοει 100γρ αβραστου προΐοντος.
Τωρα, οσον αφορα τα σαιτ, αναλογα με το καθε σαιτ.. Τα περισσοτερα το διαφοροποιουν ή λενε σε τι αναφερονται (raw-roasted-boiled κλπ)

----------


## TheWorst

Στους υ/ες αψητα / αβρστα παντα.Ρυζι μακαρονια κτλ. Στα σαϊτ πρεπει να λεει. Συνηθως ειναι αψητα/αβραστα , αλλα εχω δει και λεει ομως βρασμενο ρυζι στα 100 γρ 22,83 γραμμαρια υ/ες κτλ.. Ενω τα κοτοπουλα και τα λοιπα συνηθως ψητα μετριωνται , αν και εχει πινακες που τα λεει αψητα οτι εχει 20-21 γρ πρωτεινη

----------


## kokolakis

οι υδατανθρακες οταν μαγειρευτουν ζυγιζουν πιο πολυ ενω τα κρεατα-ψαρια ζυγιζουν λιγοτερο...
εσεις πως τα μετρατε?

----------


## venom1987

> οι υδατανθρακες οταν μαγειρευτουν ζυγιζουν πιο πολυ ενω τα κρεατα-ψαρια ζυγιζουν λιγοτερο...
> εσεις πως τα μετρατε?


τον υδατανθρακα αβραστο και τα κρεατα ψημενα

----------


## venom1987

ερωτηση

ποιες εταιριες για μακαρονια και ρυζι ειναι καλυτερες........???

επισης τι μπορουμε να βαλουμε στο καστανο ρυζι για να νοστιμινει χωρις να επηρεαζει την διατροφη???  :01. Unsure:  
εχω σκεφτει για κυβους κνορ αλλα δεν ξερω,..............

----------


## nopain

παίδες κάποια καλή πολυβιταμίνη να παίρνω ανά 2-3 μέρες?

----------


## koukoutsaki

> ερωτηση
> 
> ποιες εταιριες για μακαρονια και ρυζι ειναι καλυτερες........???
> 
> επισης τι μπορουμε να βαλουμε στο καστανο ρυζι για να νοστιμινει χωρις να επηρεαζει την διατροφη???  
> εχω σκεφτει για κυβους κνορ αλλα δεν ξερω,..............


ωραιοι οι κυβοι αλλα φουλ αλατι και συντηρητικα  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
κανα κοκκινο πιπερι γλυκο, καρυ, τετοια πραγματα :01. Mr. Green: 

προσωπικα παιρνω agrino και απο ζυμαρικα διαφορα που βρισκω απο βιολογικα ολικης παντα ή το πολυ πολυ barilla ολικης

----------


## venom1987

> ωραιοι οι κυβοι αλλα φουλ αλατι και συντηρητικα 
> κανα κοκκινο πιπερι γλυκο, καρυ, τετοια πραγματα
> 
> προσωπικα παιρνω agrino και απο ζυμαρικα διαφορα που βρισκω απο βιολογικα ολικης παντα ή το πολυ πολυ barilla ολικης


ακριβος και εγω ΑGRINO ΚΑΣΤΑΝΟ και barilla ολικης.... απλως ελεγα μηπως υπηρχε κατι καλυτερο....βιολογικης ποια??

----------


## koukoutsaki

οχι συγκεκριμενη μαρκα ...παω σε ενα με βιολογικα κ παιρνω διαφορα απο κει 
υπαρχουν κ καποια εκει που ειναι ολικης κ με σπανακι (ειναι πρασινα ) πολυ νοστιμα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

μηπως εχει δοκιμασει κανεις μουσλι με ξηρους καρπους και αποξηραμενα φρουτα που πουλαεο ο ΑΒ?ειναι σεμια σακουλα του κιλου

----------


## tolis93

> μηπως εχει δοκιμασει κανεις μουσλι με ξηρους καρπους και αποξηραμενα φρουτα που πουλαεο ο ΑΒ?ειναι σεμια σακουλα του κιλου


τα σπανε αλλα τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα δινουν αρκετη φρουκτοζη.γιατι ειναι κ αποξηραμενα και σε λιγοτερα γραμμαρια δινουν παραπανω ζαχαρη.συν οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη λογω μπανανας π εχει μεσα.αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτο.οπως κ να εχει αν παρεις κ το ανακατεψεις με 1 κιλακι βρωμη μια χαρα ειναι σιγουρα. μικρη διαφορα εχουν. βεβαια αν κοιτας το θεμα της τιμης και τα ανεφερες.δες πιτουρο σιτου σε κανενα μαγαζακι με χυμα.1 με 1μισι το κιλο και πολυ καλυτερο για ολα απο εμενα

----------


## psonara

> τα σπανε αλλα τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα δινουν αρκετη φρουκτοζη.γιατι ειναι κ αποξηραμενα και σε λιγοτερα γραμμαρια δινουν παραπανω ζαχαρη.συν οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη λογω μπανανας π εχει μεσα.αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτο.οπως κ να εχει αν παρεις κ το ανακατεψεις με 1 κιλακι βρωμη μια χαρα ειναι σιγουρα. μικρη διαφορα εχουν. βεβαια αν κοιτας το θεμα της τιμης και τα ανεφερες.δες πιτουρο σιτου σε κανενα μαγαζακι με χυμα.1 με 1μισι το κιλο και πολυ καλυτερο για ολα απο εμενα


βασικα δεν το ειπα απο οικονομικης αποψεως αλλα μου το προτειναν σαν λυση για  τη δυσλειτουργια του εντερου μου.βασικα τα 30γρ εχουν μονο 107 θερμιδες οποτε απο θερμιδικης αποψεως καλα τα βρισκω.τι λες?

----------


## tolis93

> βασικα δεν το ειπα απο οικονομικης αποψεως αλλα μου το προτειναν σαν λυση για  τη δυσλειτουργια του εντερου μου.βασικα τα 30γρ εχουν μονο 107 θερμιδες οποτε απο θερμιδικης αποψεως καλα τα βρισκω.τι λες?


μα για θερμιδες δεν ειπα τιποτα μια χαρα ειναι.απλα εχουν αρκετα φρουτα μεσα οχι τπτ αλλο.στη περιπτωση σου μη παρσεις πιτουρο χωνευεται πολυ δυσκολοτερα.κ η βρωμη θεωρητικα δε χωνευεται ευκολα.δοκιμασε τα και δοκιμασε κ τα bran sticks η τα bran flakes ειναι πολυ καλα για το εντερο. ειχα δυσπεψια μια περιοδο και μπορω να πω οτι οταν τα αρχισα ημουν καλυτερα. γενικα αν εχεις θεμα να προσεχεις κουνουπιδια μπροκολα λαχανα κ γενικα λαχανικα που εχουν πολλες φυτικες ινες.

----------


## psonara

> μα για θερμιδες δεν ειπα τιποτα μια χαρα ειναι.απλα εχουν αρκετα φρουτα μεσα οχι τπτ αλλο.στη περιπτωση σου μη παρσεις πιτουρο χωνευεται πολυ δυσκολοτερα.κ η βρωμη θεωρητικα δε χωνευεται ευκολα.δοκιμασε τα και δοκιμασε κ τα bran sticks η τα bran flakes ειναι πολυ καλα για το εντερο. ειχα δυσπεψια μια περιοδο και μπορω να πω οτι οταν τα αρχισα ημουν καλυτερα. γενικα αν εχεις θεμα να προσεχεις κουνουπιδια μπροκολα λαχανα κ γενικα λαχανικα που εχουν πολλες φυτικες ινες.


βασικα λεω να δω πως θα παει με αυτα γιατι χθες τα εφαγα πρωτη φορα και θα δω.ασε τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα!λυση καμια!ειδικα τα φρουτα που λενε οτι βοηθουν στη δυσκοιλιοτητα τα τρωω με το κιλο και παλι τιποτα!ιδωμεν!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Επειδή ξεκινάω γράμμωση,θα ήθελα να μάθω τα εξής:Πρέπει να ξαναφτιάξω διατροφή με διαφορετικές αναλογίες-που αντιστοιχούν στην γράμμωση-,ή μπορώ με σταδιακή μείωση υδατανθράκων από την ήδη υπάρχουσα διατροφή που ακολουθώ,να μειώσω το λίπος με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερη απώλεια μυικής μάζας;

----------


## tolis93

> βασικα λεω να δω πως θα παει με αυτα γιατι χθες τα εφαγα πρωτη φορα και θα δω.ασε τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα!λυση καμια!ειδικα τα φρουτα που λενε οτι βοηθουν στη δυσκοιλιοτητα τα τρωω με το κιλο και παλι τιποτα!ιδωμεν!


πηγαινε σε ενα φαρμακειο κ παρε ενα συμπληρωματακι σολγκαρ για δυσπεψια. ειναι πολυ καλο

----------


## venom1987

> Επειδή ξεκινάω γράμμωση,θα ήθελα να μάθω τα εξής:Πρέπει να ξαναφτιάξω διατροφή με διαφορετικές αναλογίες-που αντιστοιχούν στην γράμμωση-,ή μπορώ με σταδιακή μείωση υδατανθράκων από την ήδη υπάρχουσα διατροφή που ακολουθώ,να μειώσω το λίπος με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερη απώλεια μυικής μάζας;



να μειωσεις σταδιακα και να ανεβασεις την πρωτεινη
παιξε στο  π/υ/λ 50/30/20 αναλογιες

----------


## Giannistzn

Επειδη εχω ενα θεμα και εγω με συγκεκριμενες τροφες, αλλα δεν ξερω με ποιες ακριβως, μπορει δηλαδη να φαω και να με πεθανει στο πρηξιμο το στομαχι για κανα 3ωρο. Π.χ. αγγουρι, πρασινη πιπερια σιγουρα (αλλα δεν μπορω να τα κοψω ειδικα τωρα ειναι βολικα για σαλατα).

Fibers σε συμπληρωμα ή digestive enzymes (θυμαμαι το pak ειχε μεσα) παιζει να κανουν καμια διαφορα ή μπα?

----------


## tolis93

> Επειδη εχω ενα θεμα και εγω με συγκεκριμενες τροφες, αλλα δεν ξερω με ποιες ακριβως, μπορει δηλαδη να φαω και να με πεθανει στο πρηξιμο το στομαχι για κανα 3ωρο. Π.χ. αγγουρι, πρασινη πιπερια σιγουρα (αλλα δεν μπορω να τα κοψω ειδικα τωρα ειναι βολικα για σαλατα).
> 
> *Fibers* σε συμπληρωμα ή digestive enzymes (θυμαμαι το pak ειχε μεσα) παιζει να κανουν καμια διαφορα ή μπα?


ειχα παρει της σολγκαρ.με βοηθησαν προσωπικα

----------


## koukoutsaki

Oπα ...για πειτε παιδια ...εγω εχω πονο κ δυσπεψια με μπροκολο κουνουπιδι και οσπρια κ χορτα ...βρωμη οχι ...κανει δουλεια αυτο  π λετε?
(μπας κ ξαναφαω επιτελους οσπρια)

----------


## tolis93

> Oπα ...για πειτε παιδια ...εγω εχω πονο κ δυσπεψια με μπροκολο κουνουπιδι και οσπρια κ χορτα ...βρωμη οχι ...κανει δουλεια αυτο  π λετε?
> (μπας κ ξαναφαω επιτελους οσπρια)


το κουνουπιδι κ οι φακες εμενα με πεθεναν.μιλαμε για καταστασεις πονου. κ μαρεσουν κ τα 2 μαμωτο :01. Sad:  κοιτα δεν ηταν οτι ειχα ξανα το στομαχι του σαπιοκοιλια.αλλα δεν ηταν το ιδιο δλδ κουνουπιδι το ετρωγα ανετα απλα πιο νορμαλ ποσοτητα

----------


## koukoutsaki

τολη αυτο που γραψατε παραπανω τι προσφερει δηλαδη? (solgar)

----------


## tolis93

> τολη αυτο που γραψατε παραπανω τι προσφερει δηλαδη? (solgar)


ουσιαστικα ειναι στεγνες αφομοιωσημες φυτικες ινες.βοηθουν στη καλυτερη λειτουργεια του εντερου. τα συγκεκριμενα τα παιρνεις το πρωι χωρις φαγητο.με νερακι.εγω αφηνα μιση ωριτσα κ μετα ετρωγα πρωινο η επινα καφε.κανα μηνα το παιρνα κ ακομα κ τωρα ειμαι πλ καλυτερα. βεβαια η μητερα μ π επαιρνε το ιδιο δε τη βοηθησε.εγω παντως θα σ προτεινα να παρεις ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι.στο 2μερο αν δε δεις διαφορα δε νομιζω να σ κανει κατι.εμενα απο το πρωτο 24ωρο παντως με ψιλο εστρωσε

----------


## procop

βαζετε τραχανα στη διατροφη σας?
ξερει καποιος μακρος?

----------


## average_joe

κοιτα post 36

Τραχανας

----------


## Stella

> μηπως εχει δοκιμασει κανεις μουσλι με ξηρους καρπους και αποξηραμενα φρουτα που πουλαεο ο ΑΒ?ειναι σεμια σακουλα του κιλου


Το παίρνω εγώ όταν έχω μουσλι στη διατροφή μου! Πολύ καλό είναι! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stella

> στελακι μ τωρα οσο μπορεις κ με το μπεμπε μην το χρησιμοποιεις .....ειναι οτι χειροτερο το μικροκυμματων..ειχα διαβασει καποτε γι'αυτο κ πραγματικα ειχα τρομαξει!
> (θα μου πεις με αυτο θα σωθω;;;oxi alla αφου μπορεις καντο...)


 Ουπς! Τωρα το είδα αυτό!
Καλά ε, και μιλάμε τον έχω ξεσκίσει. Ντάξει για μαγείρεμα να μην τον χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά για ζέσταμα δε βολευει κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Stella

> ερωτηση
> 
> ποιες εταιριες για μακαρονια και ρυζι ειναι καλυτερες........???
> 
> επισης τι μπορουμε να βαλουμε στο καστανο ρυζι για να νοστιμινει χωρις να επηρεαζει την διατροφη???  
> εχω σκεφτει για κυβους κνορ αλλα δεν ξερω,..............


Εγω ψάχνω να βρω ελληνικές εταιρίες, δηλ προιόντα που ο κωδικός τους ξεκινά από (520).
Τι το καλύτερο δηλαδή έχουν τα εισαγόμενα;

----------


## psonara

να κανω μια ερωτηση?για διατροφη ογκου τι αναλογιες πρεπει ν'ακολουθησω σε π/υ/λ?

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν ειναι στανταρ. Εσυ θα το καθορισεις και θα δεις τι δουλευει καλυτερα πανω σου.

Εγω θα ελεγα γυρω στο 35-40π και τα υπολοιπα οπως σε βολευουν. Καποιοι θα πουν και πιο κατω πρωτεΐνη αλλα γουστα ειναι αυτα. Ας πουν και οι κοπελες με τι αναλογιες δουλευουν γιατι μπορει να διαφερει

----------


## lila_1

> να κανω μια ερωτηση?για διατροφη ογκου τι αναλογιες πρεπει ν'ακολουθησω σε π/υ/λ?


Μη κάνεις διατροφή όγκου

Αν ωστόσο κάνεις, πρωτείνη 1,5 επί το βάρος σου και τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες από υ/κα και λιπαρά...δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ αναλογίες...

----------


## psonara

> Μη κάνεις διατροφή όγκου
> 
> Αν ωστόσο κάνεις, πρωτείνη 1,5 επί το βάρος σου και τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες από υ/κα και λιπαρά...δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ αναλογίες...


βασικα για να βαλω 2-3 μυικα κιλα τι αναλογιες πρεπει να παιξω?στον υδατανθρακα εσυ τι προτεινεις?μετραμε και απο φρουτα και απο λαχανικα?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> να μειωσεις σταδιακα και να ανεβασεις την πρωτεινη
> παιξε στο  π/υ/λ 50/30/20 αναλογιες


Πρωτεϊνη παίρνω 2γρ ανα κιλό του σωμτικού μου βάρους(176γρ).Οκ,θα αρχίσω να μειώνω υδατάνθρακα-300 θερμίδες.

----------


## lila_1

> βασικα για να βαλω 2-3 μυικα κιλα τι αναλογιες πρεπει να παιξω?στον υδατανθρακα εσυ τι προτεινεις?μετραμε και απο φρουτα και απο λαχανικα?


Γυναίκα δεν είσαι??
Δε βάζεις έτσι έυκολα μυς, αν πάς να κάνεις διατροφή όγκου  θα καταλήξεις με λίπος...εκτός αν είσαι πολύ πολύ αδύνατη,σε φάση ελλειποβαρής, να σου λείπουν εμφανώς κάποια κιλά.

Παίξε σε διατροφή συντήρησης, έχε πιο ψιλά τον υ/κα σε μέρες προπόνησης...τα πάντα μετράς, ότι έχει θερμίδες το μετράς
Σου είπα πως θα παίξεις. 1,5 γραμ/ανα κιλό σωματικού βάρους η πρωτείνη, και τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες τις συμπληρώνεις με υ/κα και λιπαρά...ας πούμε ένα 80% από υ/κα και ένα 20% από λιπαρά

----------


## psonara

> Γυναίκα δεν είσαι??
> Δε βάζεις έτσι έυκολα μυς, αν πάς να κάνεις διατροφή όγκου  θα καταλήξεις με λίπος...εκτός αν είσαι πολύ πολύ αδύνατη,σε φάση ελλειποβαρής, να σου λείπουν εμφανώς κάποια κιλά.
> 
> Παίξε σε διατροφή συντήρησης, έχε πιο ψιλά τον υ/κα σε μέρες προπόνησης...τα πάντα μετράς, ότι έχει θερμίδες το μετράς
> Σου είπα πως θα παίξεις. 1,5 γραμ/ανα κιλό σωματικού βάρους η πρωτείνη, και τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες τις συμπληρώνεις με υ/κα και λιπαρά...ας πούμε ένα 80% από υ/κα και ένα 20% από λιπαρά


 ναι κοπελα ειμαι.απλα επειδη η πρωτεινη δινει μυες γ'ιαυτο το υπεθεσα.νομιζα οτι ο υδατανθρακας δινει λιπος και δεν προσφερει τιποτα.δηλαδη και βραδυ μπορω να εχω υδατανθρακα?

----------


## tolis93

> ναι κοπελα ειμαι.απλα επειδη η πρωτεινη δινει μυες γ'ιαυτο το υπεθεσα.νομιζα οτι ο υδατανθρακας δινει λιπος και δεν προσφερει τιποτα.δηλαδη και βραδυ μπορω να εχω υδατανθρακα?


σε πειραμα π εκαναν κιολας βρηκαν οτι υποθερμιδικα οταν εχεις υδατανθρακες το βραδυ χανεις ευκολοτερα.λογο εκκρισης λεπτινης. οι υδατανθρακες δινουν ενεργεια γενικοτερα.αλλα αν εισαι υπο η ισο θερμιδικα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα :02. Welcome:

----------


## psonara

> σε πειραμα π εκαναν κιολας βρηκαν οτι υποθερμιδικα οταν εχεις υδατανθρακες το βραδυ χανεις ευκολοτερα.λογο εκκρισης λεπτινης. οι υδατανθρακες δινουν ενεργεια γενικοτερα.αλλα αν εισαι υπο η ισο θερμιδικα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα


τωρα με μπερδεψατε εντελως.οι περισσοτεροι λενε οχι υδατανθρακας το βραδυ εσυ τωρα λες ναι...ειλικρινα μπερδευτηκα.τεσπα εγω οταν λεω υδατανθρακα το βραδυ εννοω 2 φετες ψωμι του τοστ η' δημητριακα...κατι τετοιο ...

----------


## lila_1

΄φαε υ/κα όποτε θές αρκεί να χωράει μέσα στις ημερίσιες θερμίδες σου....δεν έχει σημασία το πότε...

----------


## Devil

> τωρα με μπερδεψατε εντελως.*οι περισσοτεροι λενε οχι υδατανθρακας το βραδυ εσυ τωρα λες ναι...ειλικρινα μπερδευτηκα.*τεσπα εγω οταν λεω υδατανθρακα το βραδυ εννοω 2 φετες ψωμι του τοστ η' δημητριακα...κατι τετοιο ...


δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.... ενας μυθος ηταν και καταριφθηκε....





> σε πειραμα π εκαναν κιολας βρηκαν οτι υποθερμιδικα  οταν εχεις υδατανθρακες το βραδυ χανεις ευκολοτερα.λογο εκκρισης  λεπτινης. οι υδατανθρακες δινουν ενεργεια γενικοτερα.αλλα αν εισαι υπο η  ισο θερμιδικα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα


λογικα αυτη εδω λες.... :01. Wink: 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21475137

----------


## psonara

> δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.... ενας μυθος ηταν και καταριφθηκε....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> λογικα αυτη εδω λες....
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21475137


δηλαδη και εσυ devil λες οτι αν χωραει θερμιδικα να τον τρωω και βραδυ σωστα καταλαβα?

----------


## lila_1

ΝΑ τον τρώς...κάνει για όλες τις ώρες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> δηλαδη και εσυ devil λες οτι αν χωραει θερμιδικα να τον τρωω και βραδυ σωστα καταλαβα?


αυτο ακριβως.... :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

οκ παιδια ευχαριστω

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.... ενας μυθος ηταν και καταριφθηκε....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> λογικα αυτη εδω λες....
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21475137


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  αυτη αυτη. αν κ την ειχα βρει στα ελληνικα καπου αλλα ηταν απλα μεταφρασμενη η ιδια ειναι

----------


## s0k0s

Μια ερωτησουλα, τλκ ησχυει ή οχι αυτο που λενε πως π.χ. καποιος λαμβανει εως 25γρ. πρωτεινης ανα 2-3ωρες αμα παρει κ αλλα τοτε θα τα αποβαλει...

----------


## tyler_durden

> Μια ερωτησουλα, τλκ ησχυει ή οχι αυτο που λενε πως π.χ. καποιος λαμβανει εως 25γρ. πρωτεινης ανα 2-3ωρες αμα παρει κ αλλα τοτε θα τα αποβαλει...


δεν ισχυει αυτο φιλε
http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-n...a-single-meal/

----------


## s0k0s

> δεν ισχυει αυτο φιλε
> http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-n...a-single-meal/


Ωραια οποτε συνεχιζω κ λιωνω στο φαγητο.  :08. Toast:  Θενξ φιλε.

----------


## Devil

> Ωραια οποτε συνεχιζω κ λιωνω στο φαγητο.  Θενξ φιλε.


δες το θεμα 3 vs 6 γευματα.... εχει αρκετες ινφο περι διατροφης και διαφωρων μυθων που δεν ισχυουν....

----------


## s0k0s

:01. Wink: 
Οκ Devil!!!

----------


## giorgosss

τα μαγειρεμενα ασπραδια εχουν μικροτερη περιεκτηκοτητα σε πρωτεινη απο οτι τα ωμα ? η δεν παιζει ρολο που βραζει το ασπαδι ?

----------


## tolis93

> τα μαγειρεμενα ασπραδια εχουν μικροτερη περιεκτηκοτητα σε πρωτεινη απο οτι τα ωμα ? η δεν παιζει ρολο που βραζει το ασπαδι ?


δε νομιζω οτι χανουν βαρος στο ψησιμο ωστε να ανεβαινει η περιεκτικοτητα τους. γιατι το ασπραδι καθαρη πρωτεινη ειναι.μικροτερη δεν εχει σιγουρα.

----------


## Bellerophont

Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το βραδινό γεύμα(το οποίο για μένα είναι το επόμενο γεύμα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό και τελευταίο της ημέρας). 

Είναι καλύτερη επιλογή ο τόνος κονσέρβα σε νερό με λίγο καλαμπόκι κονσέρβας και λεμόνι ή 200γρ γιαούρτι τοταλ 2%, 110γρ cottage και 1 κ.γ. μέλι?

Γενικά για βραδινό τρώω τον τόνο τις μέρες της προπόνησης και τα γαλακτοκομικά τις κενές μέρες. Έτσι ρωτάω αν είναι πιο σωστό να το αλλάξω ή να το συνεχίσω ως έχειν.

----------


## GeoDask

> Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το βραδινό γεύμα(το οποίο για μένα είναι το επόμενο γεύμα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό και τελευταίο της ημέρας). 
> 
> Είναι καλύτερη επιλογή ο τόνος κονσέρβα σε νερό με λίγο καλαμπόκι κονσέρβας και λεμόνι ή 200γρ γιαούρτι τοταλ 2%, 110γρ cottage και 1 κ.γ. μέλι?
> 
> Γενικά για βραδινό τρώω τον τόνο τις μέρες της προπόνησης και τα γαλακτοκομικά τις κενές μέρες. Έτσι ρωτάω αν είναι πιο σωστό να το αλλάξω ή να το συνεχίσω ως έχειν.


Το κοτατζ φίλε μου και το γιαούρτι χωρίς μέλι όμως. 

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να περιορίσεις τον τόνο σε κονσέρβα γύρω στις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα.

----------


## Bellerophont

> Το κοτατζ φίλε μου και το γιαούρτι χωρίς μέλι όμως. 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να περιορίσεις τον τόνο σε κονσέρβα γύρω στις 2 φορές την εβδομάδα.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά ας το αναλύσουμε λίγο...

Γυμνάζομαι 5 φορές τη βδομάδα και το βραδινό μου γεύμα (τελευταίο γεύμα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό) είναι τις 3 μέρες τόνο κονσέρβα και τις άλλες 2 150γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο. (πάντα συνοδευόμενα από λίγο καλαμπόκι κονσέρβα, κρουτόν και 1 στημμένο λεμόνι)

Τις 2 κενές μέρες το βραδινό μου είναι 200γρ γιαούρτι με 1 ακτινίδιο και 1 κγ μέλι και 110γρ cottage cheese.

Η ερώτηση μου έχει να κάνει με το αν θα ήταν καλύτερο τις μέρες γυμναστικής για βραδινό να έχω τα γαλακτοκομικά (μαζί με το λίγο μελάκι...) και τις 2 κενές να τρώω τον τόνο. Αν ναι γιατί? ( τα γαλακτοκομικά έχουν παραπάνω λίπος και την σχεδόν ιδια ποσότητα πρωτείνης από τόνο-κοτόπουλο). Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος είναι φρόνιμο να συνεχίσω με αυτά τα γεύματα?

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ας σχολιάσει ή ας μου παραθέσει κάποιο σύνδεσμο ή ότι άλλο έχει να κάνει με το βραδινό γεύμα.

----------


## CapoFighter

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά ας το αναλύσουμε λίγο...
> 
> Γυμνάζομαι 5 φορές τη βδομάδα και το βραδινό μου γεύμα (τελευταίο γεύμα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό) είναι τις 3 μέρες τόνο κονσέρβα και τις άλλες 2 150γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο. (πάντα συνοδευόμενα από λίγο καλαμπόκι κονσέρβα, κρουτόν και 1 στημμένο λεμόνι)
> 
> Τις 2 κενές μέρες το βραδινό μου είναι 200γρ γιαούρτι με 1 ακτινίδιο και 1 κγ μέλι και 110γρ cottage cheese.
> 
> Η ερώτηση μου έχει να κάνει με το αν θα ήταν καλύτερο τις μέρες γυμναστικής για βραδινό να έχω τα γαλακτοκομικά (μαζί με το λίγο μελάκι...) και τις 2 κενές να τρώω τον τόνο. Αν ναι γιατί? ( τα γαλακτοκομικά έχουν παραπάνω λίπος και την σχεδόν ιδια ποσότητα πρωτείνης από τόνο-κοτόπουλο). Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος είναι φρόνιμο να συνεχίσω με αυτά τα γεύματα?
> 
> Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ας σχολιάσει ή ας μου παραθέσει κάποιο σύνδεσμο ή ότι άλλο έχει να κάνει με το βραδινό γεύμα.


Ο geo σου λεει για κοτατζ και για γιαουρτι γιατι μετα θα κοιμηθεις οποτε θες σαν last γευμα σου να εχεις παρει καζεινη...(googlare για να καταλαβεις γιατι...) Τωρα αν εσυ θες να βαζεις και μελι δικο σου θεμα, δες πως αντιδραει το σωμα σου και αν λιπωνεις,κανεις,ρανεις θα εχεις μια επιλογη να κοψεις το μελι το βραδυ.  Ο τονος γενικα περιεχει βαρεα μεταλλα και αυτα συσσωρευονται στο σωμα με τον καιρο. 

Δεν εχει σχεση αν τα γαλακτοκομικα εχουν παραπανω λιπος μιας και αυτο δεν τοσο κακο οσο νομιζεις... 
*Υ.Γ.  αν εσυ εισαι στο ογκο τοτε βαζε και μελια και ζαχαρεες και οτι γουσταρεις... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Bellerophont

> Ο geo σου λεει για κοτατζ και για γιαουρτι γιατι μετα θα κοιμηθεις οποτε θες σαν last γευμα σου να εχεις παρει καζεινη...(googlare για να καταλαβεις γιατι...) Τωρα αν εσυ θες να βαζεις και μελι δικο σου θεμα, δες πως αντιδραει το σωμα σου και αν λιπωνεις,κανεις,ρανεις θα εχεις μια επιλογη να κοψεις το μελι το βραδυ.  Ο τονος γενικα περιεχει βαρεα μεταλλα και αυτα συσσωρευονται στο σωμα με τον καιρο. 
> 
> Δεν εχει σχεση αν τα γαλακτοκομικα εχουν παραπανω λιπος μιας και αυτο δεν τοσο κακο οσο νομιζεις... 
> *Υ.Γ.  αν εσυ εισαι στο ογκο τοτε βαζε και μελια και ζαχαρεες και οτι γουσταρεις...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα με τις 2 απαντήσεις που πήρα είναι πως για βραδινό γενικά τα γαλακτοκομικά (λόγω καζείνης) είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με το πολυ γιαούρτι αυξάνεται και η ημερήσια πρόσληψη ασβεστίου που όταν ξεπερνάει το όριο δεν κάνει καλό.

----------


## lila_1

μπα δεν παιζει τέτοιο θέμα, ντοντ γουόρρυ.....

----------


## CapoFighter

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα με τις 2 απαντήσεις που πήρα είναι πως για βραδινό γενικά τα γαλακτοκομικά (λόγω καζείνης) είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με το πολυ γιαούρτι αυξάνεται και η ημερήσια πρόσληψη ασβεστίου που όταν ξεπερνάει το όριο δεν κάνει καλό.


Ολη τη μερα γαλα , τυρι , συμπληρωματα ασβεστιου και γιαουρτια τρως? Τρωγε το βραδυ γιαουρτι και οταν κανεις εξετασεις και δεις οτι εχεις προβλημα τοτε κοψε ολα τα αλλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Bellerophont

> Ολη τη μερα γαλα , τυρι , συμπληρωματα ασβεστιου και γιαουρτια τρως? Τρωγε το βραδυ γιαουρτι και οταν κανεις εξετασεις και δεις οτι εχεις προβλημα τοτε κοψε ολα τα αλλα


Θα κοιτάξω να το κρατήσω στο βραδινό και στο πρωινό μόνο. Ξέρεις μήπως γιατί όλοι τρώνε τους ξηρούς καρπούς το βράδυ? Εμένα με βολεύει πιο πολύ στο δεκατιανό? Επιπλέον με τι μπορώ να συνδυάσω cottage ή γιαούρτι για βραδινό?

----------


## average_joe

> Ξέρεις μήπως γιατί όλοι τρώνε τους ξηρούς καρπούς το βράδυ?


γιατι ετσι μαθανε απο αλλους  :01. Mr. Green: 

γενικα τοτε οι περισσοτεροι βαζουν λιπαρα οποτε τα ξηροκαρπια γι αυτο τα χουν.

βαλτα οποτε θες και με τους συνδυασμους που σου κανουν περισσοτερο.

π.χ. σε αυτο που ρωτας για συνδυασμο με cottage εμενα μ αρεσει με αυγα ολοκληρα για βραδυνο.

----------


## Galthazar

οι ξηροι καρποι μπαινουν το βραδυ διοτι τα λιπαρα που εχουν καθυστερουν την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης..αυτο σε συνδυασμο με ληψη καζεινης (πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης) αποφευγει τον οποιο  καταβολισμο

----------


## Sage

Παιδιά, καθότι έχω αλεργία σε ξηρούς καρπούς και σχεδόν οτιδήποτε αποξηραμένο..
απο ποιές άλλες τροφές μπορώ να πάρω αυτά τα συστατικά που περιέχουν?? Υπάρχει λύση..? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδιά, καθότι έχω αλεργία σε ξηρούς καρπούς και σχεδόν οτιδήποτε αποξηραμένο..
> απο ποιές άλλες τροφές μπορώ να πάρω αυτά τα συστατικά που περιέχουν?? Υπάρχει λύση..?


ξηροκαρπια συνηθως για τα λιπαρα τα παιρνουμε κ καποιες βιταμινες. ω3-6-9 βρισκεις κ απο ελαιολαδα ταχινι ψαρια κροκους αυγων λιναροσπορο κ καποια αλλα. για τις δε βιταμινες τις παιρνεις κ απο γαλακτοκομικα απο ψαρια κρεατα κτλπ

----------


## Sage

> ξηροκαρπια συνηθως για τα λιπαρα τα παιρνουμε κ καποιες βιταμινες. ω3-6-9 βρισκεις κ απο ελαιολαδα ταχινι ψαρια κροκους αυγων λιναροσπορο κ καποια αλλα. για τις δε βιταμινες τις παιρνεις κ απο γαλακτοκομικα απο ψαρια κρεατα κτλπ


Ε, okay τότε.. και να τους αποφεύγω δεν πειράζει... :03. Thumb up: 
Thanks!

----------


## Nickolas

*Η δικαίωση του Ποπάι. Το σπανάκι δυναμώνει τους μυς*


Ο Ποπάι, ο διάσημος ήρωας των καρτούν, φαίνεται ότι ήξερε τι έκανε κι έτρωγε μανιωδώς σπανάκι για να μεγαλώσουν οι μύες του, καθώς μία νέα σουηδική επιστημονική έρευνα επιβεβαίωσε ότι αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει.

Οι ερευνητές του ιατρικού Ινστιτούτου Καρολίνσκα της Στοκχόλμης, που δημοσιεύουν τη σχετική μελέτη στο περιοδικό φυσιολογίας Journal of Physiology, σύμφωνα με το Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο, έκαναν πειράματα με ποντίκια, τα οποία διατρέφονταν με νιτρικά άλατα (βασικό συστατικό του σπανακιού κι ορισμένων άλλων λαχανικών), τα οποία ήταν διαλυμένα στο νερό που έπιναν επί μία εβδομάδα.

Όπως διαπίστωσαν οι ερευνητές, τα εν λόγω πειραματόζωα μέσα μόνο εβδομάδα ανέπτυξαν ισχυρότερους μυς σε σχέση με μία δεύτερη ομάδα ποντικιών που, για λόγους σύγκρισης, δεν κατανάλωναν νιτρικά άλατα.

Η ποσότητα νιτρικών αλάτων που δόθηκε στα πειραματόζωα ήταν ισοδύναμη με την κατανάλωση περίπου 200 - 250 γραμμαρίων σπανακιού την ημέρα από ένα άνθρωπο, άρα σχεδόν μία μερίδα. Οι επιστήμονες διευκρίνισαν ότι η μυϊκή βελτίωση δεν αφορά τόσο τις ομάδες μυών που χρησιμοποιούνται για μέτρια άσκηση κι αντοχή, όσο αυτές που εμπλέκονται στη δύναμη και τις πιο έντονες ασκήσεις.

Όσον αφορά τον εμπλεκόμενο βιολογικό μηχανισμό, σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές, τα νιτρικά άλατα αυξάνουν την ποσότητα δύο πρωτεϊνών που υπάρχουν εκ φύσεως στους μυς και οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούνται για την αποθήκευση και απελευθέρωση ασβεστίου, ενός χημικού στοιχείου που είναι ζωτικό για τη σύσπαση των μυών.

Όσο αυξάνουν οι εν λόγω πρωτεΐνες, τόσο περισσότερο ασβέστιο απελευθερώνεται μέσα στους μυς και, κατά συνέπεια, αυτοί μπορούν να συσπαστούν πιο έντονα, γεγονός που προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη δύναμη για την άρση βαρών ή το σπριντ σ' ένα αγώνα ταχύτητας. Παράλληλα, όμως αυξάνει και η μυϊκή αντοχή, γιατί όταν οι μύες είναι ισχυρότεροι, δεν χρειάζεται να συσπώνται με την ίδια συχνότητα και άρα κουράζονται λιγότερο.

Οι ερευνητές ανέφεραν ότι το σπανάκι και τα άλλα λαχανικά που περιέχουν νιτρικά άλατα, μπορεί να είναι ωφέλιμα όχι μόνο σε όσους αθλούνται ή γυμνάζονται εντατικά, αλλά σε κάθε άνθρωπο που έχει μυϊκή αδυναμία, πάσχει από μυϊκές ασθένειες ή από μυϊκή εξασθένηση λόγω γήρατος. Σύντομα, οι ερευνητές θα αρχίσουν ανάλογες έρευνες και σε ανθρώπους.

Πηγή: ΤΑ ΝΕΑ online

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=112887378

----------


## Bellerophont

Παιδιά πόσα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα χρειαζόμαστε στο πρωινό? (για συντήρηση)

Ξέρω πως ο οργανισμός αφομοιώνει μέχρι 30 γρ πρωτείνης(περίπου) ανά γεύμα. Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στους υδατάνθρακες?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ουτε για την πρωτεΐνη ισχυει (σε απολυτο οριο τα 30γρ) ουτε υπαρχει κατι για τον υδατανθρακα.

Εξαρταται απο τις θερμιδικες σου αναγκες και τον καταμερισμο τους σε γευματα. Αν π.χ. θες 2500kcal τη μερα, και τα σπας σε 3 γευματα, στο πρωινο πρεπει να παρεις 830 θερμιδες, απο εκει και περα εσυ καθοριζεις απο αυτες τις θερμιδες ποσο θα ειναι πρωτεΐνη, ποσο υδατανθρακας και ποσο λιπαρα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ρε παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι.Το 30 γρ πρωτεϊνης/γευμα πως γίνεται να ισχύει αφού σε ένα γεύμα εκτός από το ότι παίρνουμε διαφώρων πηγών πρωτεϊνες,άρα και απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους,και από ίδι απηγή να πάρουμε,δεν απορροφάται η πρωτεϊνη μπαμ και κάτω 30 γρ,αλλά ακόμα και αυτή σταδιακά!Μήπως θέλει να πει ανα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα;

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν υπαρχει (απ'οσο γνωριζω) καποια ερευνα που να λεει 30γρ/γευμα. Ουτε ειναι σωστο.

----------


## tolis93

εγω οσο καιρο ασχολουμαι δεν εκανα ποτε μ γευμα  π να χε κατω αο 40 γρ πρωτεινης.δε νομιζω να εχω πεταξει τοοοοσο πολυ επειδη και καλα δεν απορροφηθηκε.εχει να κανει κ ποτε τρως πχ πρωι απο υπνο μετα απο προπονηση μετα απο ενα καλο γευμα κτλπ.κ με τις διαστασεις σου.σωματικες εννοω

----------


## reborn

παιδια το μπαλσαμικο εχει θεση σε διατροφη γραμμωσης?

----------


## reborn

> Παιδιά πόσα γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα χρειαζόμαστε στο πρωινό? (για συντήρηση)
> 
> Ξέρω πως ο οργανισμός αφομοιώνει μέχρι 30 γρ πρωτείνης(περίπου) ανά γεύμα. Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στους υδατάνθρακες?


και γενικα ποσα γραμαρια υδατανθρακα χρειαζομαστε ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,και γω την ιδια απορια εχω..

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια το μπαλσαμικο εχει θεση σε διατροφη γραμμωσης?


φυσικα.απλα με μετρο γιατι ορισμενα εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη

----------


## tolis93

> και γενικα ποσα γραμαρια υδατανθρακα χρειαζομαστε ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,και γω την ιδια απορια εχω..


εξαρταται σε τι φαση εισαι και απο που παιρνεις θερμιδες.τι κανεις στη καθημερινοτητα σου(εκτος γυμναστηριου πχ δουλεια κτλπ) και τι λειτουργει πανω σ.αλλοι (μιλαω παντα για συντηρησεις διοτι δε ξερω και το στοχο σου και θελω να δωσω παραδειγμα) παιρνουν 1 γρ ανα κιλο.αλλοι 2.αλλοι 3.και αλλοι 4.το ψαχνεις και βλεπεις.οπως κ τις πηγες υδατανθρακα σου

----------


## reborn

> φυσικα.απλα με μετρο γιατι ορισμενα εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη


το αλκοολ που ισως περιεχει ειναι αυτο που σκευτομαι..

----------


## tolis93

> το αλκοολ που ισως περιεχει ειναι αυτο που σκευτομαι..


βρηκες μπαλσαμικο με αλκοο? :01. Unsure:  κ το κανονικο ξυδι παιζει να χει.ελαχιστες οι ποσοτητες.δεν ειμαστε αγωνηστικοι για να μας καινε αυτα.δλδ μια μπυρα δε θα πιεις 1 στο μηνα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## reborn

> βρηκες μπαλσαμικο με αλκοο? κ το κανονικο ξυδι παιζει να χει.ελαχιστες οι ποσοτητες.δεν ειμαστε αγωνηστικοι για να μας καινε αυτα.δλδ μια μπυρα δε θα πιεις 1 στο μηνα?


ναι γραφει αλκοολ απο κρασι  :01. Razz:  μπυρα εχω να πειω πανω απο χρονο !

----------


## Levrone

παιδες το ξυδι ειναι μια χαρα.
μη σκεφτεστε τιποτα τετοιο.
ξερω πολλους αγωνιστικους που το χρησιμοποιουν.

----------


## Alexakos3

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση αύριο θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι πιτάκια βρώμης και θέλω να βάλω μέσα πρωτείνη και κρεατίνη... Θα έχω πρόβλημα αν αυτά ψηθούν στον φούρνο?? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση αύριο θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι πιτάκια βρώμης και θέλω να βάλω μέσα πρωτείνη και κρεατίνη... Θα έχω πρόβλημα αν αυτά ψηθούν στον φούρνο?? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


πρωτεινη π εχω ψησει οχι.κρεατινη δεν εχω ιδεα

----------


## reborn

> παιδες το ξυδι ειναι μια χαρα.
> μη σκεφτεστε τιποτα τετοιο.
> ξερω πολλους αγωνιστικους που το χρησιμοποιουν.


και μπαλσαμικο?απλα λενε οτι το αλκοολ χαλαει τον μεταβολισμο

----------


## Alexakos3

> πρωτεινη π εχω ψησει οχι.κρεατινη δεν εχω ιδεα



οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ αδερφέ!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

> και μπαλσαμικο?απλα λενε οτι το αλκοολ χαλαει τον μεταβολισμο


επισης λενε οτι λιγο αλκοολ εχει ευεργετικες ικανοτητες! ειδικα οταν εινα απο κρασι...

το ξυδι ειναι κρασι που χαλασε...ποσο θα πιειτε ξυδι και φοβαστε; 2 λιτρα;;

----------


## kokolakis

οταν θελουμε να νηστεψουμε για καποιο διαστημα ή για καποια μερα, δηλαδη κρεας ψαρι δεν τρωμε, πως θα αναπληρωσουμε την πρωτεινη....??
ξερω οσπρια θα πειτε, ποια ειναι ''καλυτερα'' ομως?? και σογια μπορουμε αλλα δεν με ενθουσιαζει λογο μεταλαγμενων που ακουγονται....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αν έκανες Αναζήτηση θα βρισκες ολόκληρο τόπικ  :01. Wink:  Νηστεία και διατροφή

----------


## kokolakis

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  θενξς

----------


## Screamager

> οταν θελουμε να νηστεψουμε για καποιο διαστημα ή για καποια μερα, δηλαδη κρεας ψαρι δεν τρωμε, πως θα αναπληρωσουμε την πρωτεινη....??
> ξερω οσπρια θα πειτε, ποια ειναι ''καλυτερα'' ομως?? και σογια μπορουμε αλλα δεν με ενθουσιαζει λογο μεταλαγμενων που ακουγονται....


Όλα τα όσπρια είναι καλά. Για να συμπληρώσεις τα αμινοξέα που τους λείπουν, αρκεί να τα συνδυάσεις με δημητριακά ολικής άλεσης (π.χ. φασόλια με μαύρο ψωμί ή φακές με αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι) και λίγο τυρί φέτα.

----------


## psonara

παιδια με αφορμη ενα πιατο που ειδα στο "φωτο με το φαγητο μας" και με τοσα ευεργετικα που λετε για τα ψαρια λεω  να τα ενταξω στη διατροφη μου!βασικα δεν εχω ιδεα απο ψαρια γιατι δεν εχω και πολλες φορες στη ζωη μου!ο σολομος λενε οτι ειναι ιδανικο απο θρεπτικη αξια.βασικα να προτιμησω τα φρεσκα η' τα κατεψυγμενα?και τι τιμη παιζει ?και τι να ζητησω?σορυ αν γινομαι κουραστικη αλλα δεν εχω αγορασει ποτε ψαρι!οι γνωστες των ψαριων ας με βοηθησουν

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

μια εροτηση την πατατα την μετραν πριν η μετα το βρασημο?????

Ευχαριστο.

----------


## Bellerophont

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς καμία καλή συνταγή για βραστή πατάτα μετά από προπόνηση? Κάποιο μπαχαρικό, αν πάει με ξύδι ή λεμόνι ή οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντων γιατί σκέτη είναι πολύ τούβλο, δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα!!

----------


## gym

παπρικα γλυκια η και καυτερη,πιπερι,καρρυ....ο,τι σου αρεσει βαζεις...

με λεμονι πανε πολυ αλλα και με ξυδι...αναλογα τα γουστα σου ειναι αυτα

----------


## Bellerophont

> παπρικα γλυκια η και καυτερη,πιπερι,καρρυ....ο,τι σου αρεσει βαζεις...


Thanx!

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

> μια εροτηση την πατατα την μετραν πριν η μετα το βρασημο?????
> 
> Ευχαριστο.


???

----------


## Giannistzn

Εγω οσες φορες εχω βρασει πατατα δεν εχει αλλαξει το βαρος της. Οποτε, μετρα την οποτε θες.

Γενικα ομως τον υδατανθρακα τον μετραμε ωμο, δηλαδη οταν λεμε 100γρ πατατα = 80/90 θερμιδες μιλαμε για 100γρ ωμης ξεφλουδισμενης πατατας.

----------


## psonara

> ???


εμενα παντως εχει αποκλιση απο ωμη σε βραστη...οποτε για να εισαι 100% σιγουρος τι τρως καλυτερα ωμη οπως προανεφερε ο φιλος μας πριν!

----------


## psonara

> ???


εμενα παντως ειχε αποκλιση η ωμη απο τη βραστη....οποτε για να εισαι 100% σιγουρος ...ωμη...εγω βασικα ολα ωμα τα μετραω!

----------


## gym

> εμενα παντως εχει *αποκλιση* απο ωμη σε βραστη...οποτε για να εισαι 100% σιγουρος τι τρως καλυτερα ωμη οπως προανεφερε ο φιλος μας πριν!


για τι αποκλιση μιλαμε?ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειχε διαφορα η βρασμενη μου απο την ωμη μου πατατα ...και το εχω τσεκαρει απειρες φορες...

----------


## Screamager

> παιδια με αφορμη ενα πιατο που ειδα στο "φωτο με το φαγητο μας" και με τοσα ευεργετικα που λετε για τα ψαρια λεω  να τα ενταξω στη διατροφη μου!βασικα δεν εχω ιδεα απο ψαρια γιατι δεν εχω και πολλες φορες στη ζωη μου!ο σολομος λενε οτι ειναι ιδανικο απο θρεπτικη αξια.βασικα να προτιμησω τα φρεσκα η' τα κατεψυγμενα?και τι τιμη παιζει ?και τι να ζητησω?σορυ αν γινομαι κουραστικη αλλα δεν εχω αγορασει ποτε ψαρι!οι γνωστες των ψαριων ας με βοηθησουν


Tα ψάρια όντως είναι πολύ ευεγερτικά, κυρίως λόγω της περιεκτικότητάς τους σε καλής ποιότητας πρωτείνη και σε λιπαρά οξέα Ω-3. Όσον αφορά στα τελευταία, οι πιο πλούσιες πηγές είναι τα λιπαρά ψάρια, όπως σαρδέλα, γαύρος, σκουμπρί, τόνος, σολομός. Να προτιμάς τα μικρά ψάρια, διότι είναι λιγότερο επιβαρυμένα με διάφορα επιβλαβή μέταλλα (υδράργυρο κ.λπ.) και καλύτερα τα φρέσκα από τα κατεψυγμένα. Εγώ προτιμώ σαρδέλες (ή γαύρους) βραστές σε κατσαρόλα με διάφορα λαχανικά ή σολομό ατμόβραστο και σπανίως γαύρο ή μαρίδα σε τηγάνι με ελαιόλαδο. Καλό είναι να τρως ψάρια 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα  και να τα καταναλώνεις 1-2 ημέρες το πολύ από την αγορά τους. Ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ: http://www.incardiology.gr/odigies/psari_genika.htm

----------


## psonara

> για τι αποκλιση μιλαμε?ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειχε διαφορα η βρασμενη μου απο την ωμη μου πατατα ...και το εχω τσεκαρει απειρες φορες...


εμενα βρασμενη μου βγαινει και 50 γρ παραπανω!ισως την παραβραζω δεν εξηγειται αλλιως!

----------


## tolis93

καποια ειδη πατατας τραβανε νερα.οπως η λευκη εναντι της κοκκυνης γλυκοπατατας και οπως οι baby πατατες τραβανε νερο σε σχεση με αυτες π ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερες κ στρογγυλες(πως λεγονται δε θυμαμαι) οι οποιες τραβανε παραπανω νερο απο τις μεγαλες και μακροστενες π δε τραβανε καθολου.
btw ανοιξε παλι το γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης? γιατι θυμαμαι και ενα ΙΙ διπλα

----------


## spafspaf

παιδια
φτιαχνω μια διατροφη ογκου...

συνολικα θα πρεπει να εχω 3.*666* θερμιδες... :01. Razz: 

ποσες θερμιδες θα πρεπει να ειναι πρωτεινες,λιπος,υδατανθρακας?

----------


## beefmeup

υπολογισε τα γρ πρωτεινης σαν 1.5γρ ανα κιλο σωματικο σου βαρος,βγαλε ποσες θερμιδες ειναι κ μετα κανε τσοντα τα υπολοιπα,οπως σε βολευει.

----------


## spafspaf

σε πολλα σιτε διαβασα πως θα πρεπει να κανω με 2 γρ. πρωτεινης..  :01. Unsure: 
δηλαδη ειναι 160 γρ. μετα τι κανω δηλαδη?

----------


## beefmeup

1.5 ειναι οκ.
κ μετα που λες,υπολογιζεις ποσες θερμιδες ειναι αυτα τα 160γρ πρωτεινη..
κ μετα αναλογα με τι λειτουργει το σωμα σου καλυτερα συμπληρωνεις θερμιδες απο υ/ες η λιπαρα..
διαβασε μια στα αρθα αυτο για την διατροφη ογκου αν θες να παρεις μια ιδεα κ απο κει.

----------


## reborn

> επισης λενε οτι λιγο αλκοολ εχει ευεργετικες ικανοτητες! ειδικα οταν εινα απο κρασι...
> 
> το ξυδι ειναι κρασι που χαλασε...ποσο θα πιειτε ξυδι και φοβαστε; 2 λιτρα;;


περισοτερο σε φλεβικοτητα ομως...

----------


## psonara

παιδια παιζει ρολο στη θερμιδικη αξια αν βρασουν περισσοτερα λεπτα παραπανω τα μακαρονια ολικης η' βλακειες λεω?

----------


## magavaTOUT

> παιδια παιζει ρολο στη θερμιδικη αξια αν βρασουν περισσοτερα λεπτα παραπανω τα μακαρονια ολικης η' βλακειες λεω?


ψαχνεις το δεντρο και χανεις το δασος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spafspaf

παιδιά έχω μπερδευτεί  
κάθομαι να φτιάξω επιτέλους μια διατροφή έχοντας κατεβάσει και ένα πινακα που έχετε δώσει link και μπερδεύομαι...

*δεν ξέρω από που να προτοξεκινησω..*

δεν γραφει θερμίδες πως θα τις μετρήσω?
επίσης εκεί που λέει ίχνη λογικά θα εννοεί ότι δεν έχει μετρηθεί άρα τι θα βάλω στην μέτρηση?


α,και το μακρος δεν εχω καταλαβει τι σημαινει

----------


## magavaTOUT

> παιδιά έχω μπερδευτεί  
> κάθομαι να φτιάξω επιτέλους μια διατροφή έχοντας κατεβάσει και ένα πινακα που έχετε δώσει link και μπερδεύομαι...
> 
> *δεν ξέρω από που να προτοξεκινησω..*
> 
> δεν γραφει θερμίδες πως θα τις μετρήσω?
> επίσης εκεί που λέει ίχνη λογικά θα εννοεί ότι δεν έχει μετρηθεί άρα τι θα βάλω στην μέτρηση?
> 
> 
> α,και το μακρος δεν εχω καταλαβει τι σημαινει


οταν λεει ιχνη σημαινει οτι εχει σχεδον καθολου.
μακρος=macros=macronutrients=μακροσυστατικα δηλαδη Πρωτεινες/Υδατανθρακες/Λιπαρα.

Ξεκινα απο τις πρωτεινες. Δηλαδη πες "θα τρωω (τουλαχιστον) καθε μερα 2χbw προτεινη βρεξει χιονισει". Μετα θα σου χουν μεινει να μετρησεις υ/α και λιπαρα. Πειραματισου αναλογα με τους στοχους σου. Αν πχ θες να παρεις κιλα, ξεκινα με καμποσες θερμιδες και αν δεις οτι μενεις στασιμος, ανεβαζεις carbs και fats.

----------


## psonara

> ψαχνεις το δεντρο και χανεις το δασος


σορυ αν ειπα βλακεια απλα εδω εχει ειπωθει οτι ανεβαινει ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης.τεσπα δεν κολλαω σε τετοιες λεπτομερειες απλα ρωτησα.γραψε ακυρο

----------


## spafspaf

> οταν λεει ιχνη σημαινει οτι εχει σχεδον καθολου.
> μακρος=macros=macronutrients=μακροσυστατικα δηλαδη Πρωτεινες/Υδατανθρακες/Λιπαρα.
> 
> Ξεκινα απο τις πρωτεινες. Δηλαδη πες "θα τρωω (τουλαχιστον) καθε μερα 2χbw προτεινη βρεξει χιονισει". Μετα θα σου χουν μεινει να μετρησεις υ/α και λιπαρα. Πειραματισου αναλογα με τους στοχους σου. Αν πχ θες να παρεις κιλα, ξεκινα με καμποσες θερμιδες και αν δεις οτι μενεις στασιμος, ανεβαζεις carbs και fats.


ωραία τα κατάλαβα...
κάτι ακομα που έμεινε αναπάντητο..
αυτο με τις θερμίδες...δηλαδή πχ κοιτάω το σακουλάκι με την βρώμη και δεν γραφει πουθενά για θερμίδες αυτες πως θα τις προσθέσω στο τέλος?

εφυγα γυμ

----------


## magavaTOUT

> ωραία τα κατάλαβα...
> κάτι ακομα που έμεινε αναπάντητο..
> αυτο με τις θερμίδες...δηλαδή πχ κοιτάω το σακουλάκι με την βρώμη και δεν γραφει πουθενά για θερμίδες αυτες πως θα τις προσθέσω στο τέλος?
> 
> εφυγα γυμ


για κοιτα λιγο καλυτερα, σχεδον ολες οι συσκευασιες εχουν πινακα διατροφικων αξιων. Συνηθως εχουν per100g και perServing. 1 θερμιδα=1kcal

----------


## Giannistzn

Κατι που με προβληματιζει. Επειδη χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα αρκετη κανελλα (±10γρ αλλες φορες περισσοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο), με παραξενευει η αρκετα γλυκεια γευση της.

Τα στοιχεια της γνωριζει κανεις αν ειναι σωστα? Κυριως οι υδ/κες αν ειναι οντως κατα κυριο λογο ινες και οχι σακχαρα..

----------


## margarita02

> Κατι που με προβληματιζει. Επειδη χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα αρκετη κανελλα (±10γρ αλλες φορες περισσοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο), με παραξενευει η αρκετα γλυκεια γευση της.
> 
> Τα στοιχεια της γνωριζει κανεις αν ειναι σωστα? Κυριως οι υδ/κες αν ειναι οντως κατα κυριο λογο ινες και οχι σακχαρα..


Η γλυκιά γεύση της είναι αυτή που σε προβληματίζει; Όλο και κάτι έχει από υδατάνθρακες, σε μικρές ποσότητες βέβαια, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι άμυλο. Σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι τοξική. Δοκίμασε να τη στερηθείς για λίγο αν μπορείς για κάποιο διάστημα. 

Εμένα με ενοχλεί και το καταλαβαίνω, τη χρησιμοποιώ κατά διαστήματα λόγω της γλυκιάς της γεύσης, προσπαθώ όμως όχι κάθε μέρα και αυτό γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα παρουσιάσω έκζεμα, διαταραχές στην πέψη κ.α. μικροενοχλήσεις οι οποίες παιρνούν με το που θα τη σταματήσω. Έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι τοξική σε μεγάλες δόσεις, πάνω δηλ. από ένα κουταλάκι την ημέρα και αυτό είναι που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο παρά εάν περιέχει κάτι λίγα από υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## Gianna

> Η γλυκιά γεύση της είναι αυτή που σε προβληματίζει; Όλο και κάτι έχει από υδατάνθρακες, σε μικρές ποσότητες βέβαια, και αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι άμυλο. Σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι τοξική. Δοκίμασε να τη στερηθείς για λίγο αν μπορείς για κάποιο διάστημα. 
> 
> Εμένα με ενοχλεί και το καταλαβαίνω, τη χρησιμοποιώ κατά διαστήματα λόγω της γλυκιάς της γεύσης, προσπαθώ όμως όχι κάθε μέρα και αυτό γιατί αργά ή γρήγορα θα παρουσιάσω έκζεμα, διαταραχές στην πέψη κ.α. μικροενοχλήσεις οι οποίες παιρνούν με το που θα τη σταματήσω. Έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι τοξική σε μεγάλες δόσεις, πάνω δηλ. από ένα κουταλάκι την ημέρα και αυτό είναι που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο παρά εάν περιέχει κάτι λίγα από υδατάνθρακες.


Ουπς...την πατήσαμε ή μου φαίνεται;; Εγώ την τσακίζω σε γιαούρτι, βρώμη, φρούτα και στον καφέ καμιά φορά :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Κατι διαβασα για την κουμαρινη, και λεει οτι σε εβδομαδιαια βαση σε oatmeals κλπ, μπορει να ξεπερνα τα επιπεδα. Αν εχει ομως καποιος καποια σιγουρη μελετη ας δωσει ενα λινκ.

Ας παμε απο κανελλα του π@υστη  :08. Turtle:

----------


## margarita02

Καλά βρε παιδιά με την κανέλα δεν βάζουμε και κανα κιλό. Απλά μειώστε την στο ένα κουταλάκι, εάν δεν γίνεται να την σταματήσετε για κάποιες μέρες, πριν πάτε να κάνετε εξετάσεις αίματος. Ο λόγος είναι ότι μπορεί να επιρρεάσει τους δείκτες στις τρανσαμινάσες και να βρεθούν κάποιες τιμές λίγο ανεβασμένες. Ούτε σημαίνει πως θα συμβεί αυτό απαραίτητα, απλά για να έχετε μια πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα. 

Όλα τα μπαχαρικά και τα ματζούνια είναι τοξικά σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Από το δεντρολίβανο, το γλυκάνισο κα. Μπορεί να μην πεθαίνεις με τη μία αλλά η τοξικότητα η οποία εμφανίζεται και για μεγάλα διαστήματα στον οργανισμό μπορεί να μην είναι τελικά και τόσο καλή. Μπορεί πάλι και να την συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός και να προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα. Απλά έχετε κατα νου ότι παίζει και αυτό. 

Εξάλλου η κανέλα όση και να βάλεις πάλι την ίδια γεύση έχει. Τί βάλεις ένα κιλό, τί βάλεις μισό. Δε χάνεις από κάπου. Ούτε γίνεται πιο νόστιμο με περισσότερη κανέλα ούτε πιο γλυκό. Πιο έντονη γεύση θα έχει αν την συνδιάσετε με λίγο ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού, υπήρχε και ένα μείγμα μπαχαρικών Ανατολής νομίζω για γλυκά, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα το οποίο με είχε βολέψει κάποτε κ.α. π.χ. γαρύφαλλο, μοσχοκάρυδο σε όποιον αρέσουν και αυτά σε μικρές ποσότητες γιατί και αυτά είναι λίγο πολύ τοξικά όταν τις ξεπερνούν. 

Στη δική μου περίπτωση κάτι εκζέματα στο δέρμα που είχα έφυγαν τελείως με το που τα σταμάτησα για κάποιο διάστημα. Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ αραιά και που λίγη κανέλα, βανίλια, γλυκάνισο, δεντρολίβανο, ξύσμα από πορτοκάλι και ότι άλλο βρω στο ντουλάπι και αυτά τις μέρες που θέλω να παίξω στην κουζίνα. Άλλες μέρες που γυρίζω κουρασμένη δεν προλαβαίνω να σκεφτώ ότι υπάρχουν και δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## Giannistzn

Προφανως δεν με "καινε" οι θερμιδες και τα σακχαρα της κανελλας. Απλα νομιζα οτι ηταν μηδενικα. Και 20 και 30 να ειναι σιγα.

Απλα σε σεΐκς ή oatmeals βαζω σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες, γιαυτο ρωτησα. Εαν βαλω λιγοτερο, δεν θα εχει γευση κανελλας, οποτε δωρο αδωρο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## margarita02

> Προφανως δεν με "καινε" οι θερμιδες και τα σακχαρα της κανελλας. Απλα νομιζα οτι ηταν μηδενικα. Και 20 και 30 να ειναι σιγα.
> 
> Απλα σε σεΐκς ή oatmeals βαζω σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες, γιαυτο ρωτησα. Εαν βαλω λιγοτερο, δεν θα εχει γευση κανελλας, οποτε δωρο αδωρο


Δεν ξέρω τί κανέλα παίρνεις αλλά υπάρχουν ποιότητες και ποιότητες. Φρεσκοκομένη κανέλα καίει τόσο πολύ και έχει τόσο έντονη γεύση που δεν μπορείς να φας πολύ. Υπάρχουν και άλλες που όσο και να βάλεις δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα. Δοκίμασε διάφορες από τις συσκευασμένες και μετά μπορείς και από κάβα ή μπαχαράδικο χύμα να δεις που θα καταλάβεις τις διαφορές από μόνος σου.

----------


## margarita02

> Προφανως δεν με "καινε" οι θερμιδες και τα σακχαρα της κανελλας. Απλα νομιζα οτι ηταν μηδενικα. Και 20 και 30 να ειναι σιγα. Απλα σε σεΐκς ή oatmeals βαζω σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες, γιαυτο ρωτησα. Εαν βαλω λιγοτερο, δεν θα εχει γευση κανελλας, οποτε δωρο αδωρο


Στα σέϊκς σου δοκίμασε να βάλεις και μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού νεσκαφέ. Γίνονται εξίσου ωραία. Εμένα δηλ. μου αρέσουν γιατί τους δίνει άρωμα μόκα. Για τα Oatmeals δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## Metropontix

Συμφορουμίτες μήπως κάποιος ψωνίζει το τυρί το πεντάρι (5% λίπος) της arla? Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που να το πουλάει χύμα σε φέτες και όχι σε κουτάκι συσκευασμένο;

----------


## tolis93

> Συμφορουμίτες μήπως κάποιος ψωνίζει το τυρί το πεντάρι (5% λίπος) της arla? Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που να το πουλάει χύμα σε φέτες και όχι σε κουτάκι συσκευασμένο;


σε σουπερμαρκετ σε παγκο τυριων θα το βρεις στανταρ δυσκολα δε θα εχει.και στο μακρο(αν μπορεις να μπεις η αν εχεις ατομο π παει) εχει τουβλο 2 κιλα δε θυμαμαι τιμη αλλα αρκετα καλη

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> γρήγορα θα παρουσιάσω έκζεμα, διαταραχές στην πέψη κ.α. μικροενοχλήσεις οι οποίες παιρνούν με το που θα τη σταματήσω. Έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι *τοξική* σε μεγάλες δόσεις, πάνω δηλ. από ένα κουταλάκι την ημέρα και αυτό είναι που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο παρά εάν περιέχει κάτι λίγα από υδατάνθρακες.


τοξικη πανω σε τί?

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Τσεκαρε για cinnamon toxicity. Εχει κουμαρινη (αν ειναι ετσι η μεταφραση, coumarin) που μπορει να ειναι τοξικη σε καποιες ποσοτητες. Τωρα ποσο ισχυουν αυτα στα papers δεν ξερω, γιατι δεν βρηκα κατι ιδιαιτερα επεξηγηματικο, εαν βρεις στειλε ενα λινκ (μονο λιγα abstracts βρηκα).

Οσο για τον νεςκαφε δεν μου αρεσει ουτε σαν γευση ουτε στο στομαχι μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ο κιμάς έχει πραγματικά τόσο λίπος;Δηλαδή στα μάκρος μου βγάζει ίση ποσότητα λίπους και πρωτεΐνης!Τόσο πολύ έχει;Πχ για 350γρ κιμά μοσχαρίσιο μου βγάζει 63 γρ πρωτεΐνης και 63 ή και παραπάνω γρ λίπος.Να το λαμβάνω υπόψιν έτσι ή έχει λιγότερο λίπος;Ακόμα και στο χοιρινό λιγότερο μου βγάζει.

----------


## tolis93

> Ο κιμάς έχει πραγματικά τόσο λίπος;Δηλαδή στα μάκρος μου βγάζει ίση ποσότητα λίπους και πρωτεΐνης!Τόσο πολύ έχει;Πχ για 350γρ κιμά μοσχαρίσιο μου βγάζει 63 γρ πρωτεΐνης και 63 ή και παραπάνω γρ λίπος.Να το λαμβάνω υπόψιν έτσι ή έχει λιγότερο λίπος;Ακόμα και στο χοιρινό λιγότερο μου βγάζει.


εξαρταται το κρεας.προσπαθησε να βγαζεις οσο περισσοτερο λιπος μπορεις η να λες στο χασαπη να στο καθαριζει πριν το κανει κιμα.ειναι δικαιωμα σου και ας στο χρεωνει το κιλο με το λιπος πανω. παντως τοσο λιπος δεν εχει προφανως το προγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεις εχει η λαθος στοιχεια η οποιος το ανεβασε δεν ηξερε τα στοιχεια π εβαλε.το πιο χαμηλο ποσοστο παντως φτανει τα 4 γρ λιπος στα 100

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κι όμως το λίπος του σε κάποια σημεία φτάνει το 20% ή και περισσότερο

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/Beef_Ve...tion_Facts.pdf

----------


## tolis93

> Κι όμως το λίπος του σε κάποια σημεία φτάνει το 20% ή και περισσότερο
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/Beef_Ve...tion_Facts.pdf


μα δεν ειπα το αντιθετο.γιαυτο ειπα εξαρταται το κρεας.το κομματι δηλαδη :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ναι οκ, αλλά όταν πας και ζητάς 1 κιλό κιμά από κάποιο μεγάλο κρεοπωλείο, σίγουρα δε θα σου βάλει φιλέτο, νουά, ούτε κάτι άπαχο.
Συνήθως βάζει "άχρηστα" κομμάτια, οπότε σίγουρα θα χει μέσα ένα 15-20% λίπος. Τουτέστιν τα λιπαρά θα είναι σχεδόν όση η πρωτείνη, όπως είπε ο Γιάννης, άντε λίγο πιο κάτω..
Γι αυτό είναι καλό να έχουμε τον δικό μας κρεοπώλη ώστε να μας προσέχει όσο μπορεί.

----------


## Metropontix

> σε σουπερμαρκετ σε παγκο τυριων θα το βρεις στανταρ δυσκολα δε θα εχει.και στο μακρο(αν μπορεις να μπεις η αν εχεις ατομο π παει) εχει τουβλο 2 κιλα δε θυμαμαι τιμη αλλα αρκετα καλη


Κι όμως δεν έχει. :ο Είναι αρκετά σπάνιο τυρί φαίνεται. Στο καρφούρ δεν βρήκα, στον μαρινόπουλο επίσης, στον λιάσκο επίσης, στον βασιλόπουλο επίσης, στο εξπρές πως λέγεται επίσης. :Ρ :Ρ  :01. Razz: 




> Ο κιμάς έχει πραγματικά τόσο λίπος;Δηλαδή στα μάκρος μου βγάζει ίση ποσότητα λίπους και πρωτεΐνης!Τόσο πολύ έχει;Πχ για 350γρ κιμά μοσχαρίσιο μου βγάζει 63 γρ πρωτεΐνης και 63 ή και παραπάνω γρ λίπος.Να το λαμβάνω υπόψιν έτσι ή έχει λιγότερο λίπος;Ακόμα και στο χοιρινό λιγότερο μου βγάζει.


Γιάννη στον συσκευασμένο είχα δει πως έλεγε 8% πάνω βέβαια φαντάζομαι παίζει ρόλο το ζώο, η διατροφή του κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

8% στον συσκευασμένο που μπορείς να πεις ότι ίσως είναι και χαμηλότερης ποιότητας απ του χασάπη και βάζουν μέσα περισσότερο λίπος για το κέρδος.Δηλαδή στον συσκευασμένο στα 350 γρ θα είναι 28 γρ λίπος,και σε εμένα στο net μου βγάζει 63  :01. Razz:  Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται και πως θα το μετράω...παιδιά τώρα είσαι και τις παραπάνω απαντήσεις σας.Οκ ευχαριστώ θα δω τι θα κάνω γιατί δεν πάω εγώ στον κρεοπώλη  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι ακριβως να βγαλετε το λιπος απτο κρεας ?  :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

> ^ Τσεκαρε για cinnamon toxicity. Εχει κουμαρινη (αν ειναι ετσι η μεταφραση, coumarin) που μπορει να ειναι τοξικη σε καποιες ποσοτητες. Τωρα ποσο ισχυουν αυτα στα papers δεν ξερω, γιατι δεν βρηκα κατι ιδιαιτερα επεξηγηματικο, εαν βρεις στειλε ενα λινκ (μονο λιγα abstracts βρηκα).
> 
> Οσο για τον νεςκαφε δεν μου αρεσει ουτε σαν γευση ουτε στο στομαχι μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα


Δες εδώ κάποια πράγματα στο livestrong.com 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/33...innamon/εάν δεν τα έχεις ήδη δει απλά εάν δεν παρουσίασες μέχρι τώρα κάποια αλλεργία με τις δόσεις που χρησιμοποιείς μάλλον δεν σε πειράζει. Εάν υποπτεύεσαι κάποια από αυτά τότε δοκίμασε να την μειώσεις μήπως δεις διαφορά όπως έκανα κι εγώ.

Εάν ψάξεις για cinnamon toxicity symptoms θα βρεις και εκεί διάφορα. Δεν κοίταξα ακόμα και wiki να δω τί γίνεται κι εκεί.

Το site ενδεικτικά το παραθέτω και κυρίως για να δεις τα related topics. Κυρίως για τα related.

Α ναι κι εδώ όπου αναφέρει για τα ηπατικά ένζυμα http://www.livestrong.com/article/44...n-bad-for-you/

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οκ λύθηκε.Ο κρεοπώλης το κόβει εκείνη τη στιγμή το κρέας που πάει για κιμά και μου λέει η μάνα μου ότι είναι σαν αυτό που βάζουμε για κατσαρόλα,δηλαδή ναι μεν θα έχει λίπος αλλά όχι ότι απομένει και τίποτα 20% όπως μου βγάζει στο net.Τhanks για τις πληροφορίες  :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Γιατι ακριβως να βγαλετε το λιπος απτο κρεας ?


Γιατί είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο.Κορεσμένα λιπαρά με χοληστερίνη είναι.Τσάμπα θερμίδες δηλαδή,και έχει και πολλές,9 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο.

----------


## margarita02

Για την κουμαρίνη εδώ εξηγεί περισσότερα:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/54...age-the-liver/

και θα βρείτε και διάφορα άλλα δίπλα στα related topics. Σε γενικές γραμμές μπορεί να ανεβάσει τα ηπατικά ένζυμα και να επιρρεάσει φάρμακα που έχουν σχέση με την πήξη του αίματος, να προκαλέσει αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις κτλ. Όλα τα παραπάνω αναφέρονται τόσο σε μεγάλες δόσεις κανέλας η οποία περιέχει μεγάλη ποσότητα κουμαρίνης όσο και σε σκευάσματα που περιέχουν έλαιο κανέλας όπως οδοντόκρεμες, καλλυντικά κτλ.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Γιατί είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο.Κορεσμένα λιπαρά με χοληστερίνη είναι.Τσάμπα θερμίδες δηλαδή,και έχει και πολλές,9 θερμίδες ανά γραμμάριο.


Γιαννακη Ομορφοπαιδο πολυ απολυτως εισαι.

τι κορεσμενα λιπαρα ειναι? 

χωρις χοληστερινη δεν εκει τεστοστερονα

και κωρις τεστοστερονα, πουλακι νο κουκου.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Καλεσπέρα φίλο μου!Εφκαρισρτώ για το κομπλιμάν!
Δεν είμαι απόλυτος σε αυτό που είπα,απλά εξέφρασα την άποψή μου.Και τώρα τα επιχειρήματα:
Στο γυμνάσιο κιόλας στο μάθημα της οικιακής οικονομίας μάθαμε ότι υπάρχουν 2 ειδών λιπαρά,ή έτσι εμείς τα κατατάσσουμε.Τα καλά,και τα κακά λιπαρά οξέα.Τα καλά λιπαρά είναι τα μονοακόρεστα και τα πολυακόρεστα!(ω3 και ω6 συμπεριλαμβάνονται σε αυτά).Τα κακά λιπαρά είναι τα ΚΟΡΕΣΜΕΝΑ,και τα τρανς λιπαρά.Τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά βρίσκονται κυρίως σε ζωϊκά τρόφιμα.Και αυτό είναι γεγονός.Τι εννοείς τι κορεσμένα λιπαρά είναι;

Και τώρα για το τεστοστερόνα:
Η κύρια ποσότητα χοληστερόλης παράγεται στο συκώτι μας,και μια μικρότερη ποσότητα την παίρνουμε από την διατροφή μας.Δηλαδή η χοληστερίνη συντίθεται κυρίως στο σώμα.Κατά 2ον,με την διατροφή που κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι παίρνουμε καθημερινά αρκετές ποσότητες χοληστερίνης από την διατροφή μας,καλύπτουμε δηλαδή τις ανάγκες μας,μόνο τα αυγά να πάρεις...ο κρόκος έχει χοληστερίνη αρκετή.Επιπλέον το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά.Λόγω της διατροφής μας η οποία είναι πλούσια σε κρέατα και αυγά,γαλακτοκομικά κτλ,παίρνουμε -θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε- αρκετές δόσεις κορεσμένων λιπαρών. 

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω λοιπόν,καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγουμε όσο γίνεται το ορατό λίπος από τα κρέατα και να μειώσουμε όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται την πρόσληψη κορεσμένων λιπαρών και χοληστερίνης γιατί ήδη παίρνουμε αρκετά αναγκαστικά από την διατροφή μας.Γι αυτό και παίρνουμε 1,5% γάλα,και γι αυτό προτιμάμε άπαχο μοσχάρι.Επίσης λαμβάνοντας μεγάλες ποσότητες κορεσμένων λιπαρών,αυξάνουμε την κακή LDL χοληστερόλη η οποία είναι υπεύθυνη για καρδιαγγειακά προβήματα.Νομίζω πως με την τεστοστερόνη σχτεζίται η καλή HDL χοληστερόλη.Τα λιπαρά τα οποία πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε είναι κυρίως τα μονοακόρεστα (έλαια) και τα πολυακόρεστα (λίπη) που πηγές τους είναι τα λιπαρά ψάρια,το ελαιόλαδο,λινέλαιο,ξηροί καρποί κτλ!

Επίσης με μια εύκολη αναζήτηση θα έβρισκες και αυτό από το φόρουμ.
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BF%CE%BD%CE%B7

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στον αντίποδα, βάζω αυτό το σε απόδοση του average_joe. Who knows.. τροφή για σκέψη πάντως..
Κατανάλωση κορεσμένων λιπαρών, χοληστερόλης και της συσχέτισής τους με την υγεία

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Όντος πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο,αν και παραμένω επιφυλακτικός.Αλλά και πάλι και αυτό να ισχύει,που δεν είμαστε καθόλου σίγουροι,καλύτερα να προτιμήσεις άλλες πηγές για να γεμίσεις τη διατροφή σου που θα σου δώσουν και περισσότερα θρεπτικά συστατικά,πιστεύω.Εκτός αυτού αν υπήρχε κάποια ένδειξη γι αυτό δεν θα υπήρχαν συνεχόμενες έρευνες για να αποδειχθεί;Εννοώ ότι δεν νομίζω να το άφηναν έτσι στον επιστημονικό τομέα,αν και προσωπικά το λαμβάνω υπόψιν(το άρθρο).

----------


## average_joe

^




> http://www.ajcn.org/content/early/20...27725.abstract


βιβλιογραφικη μελετη 21 ερευνων απο τις βασεις δεδομενων MEDLINE και EMBASE. 
απο τα συμπερασματα



> A meta-analysis of prospective epidemiologic studies showed that there is no significant evidence for concluding that dietary saturated fat is associated with an increased risk of CHD or CVD


"δεν υπαρχει σημαντική απόδειξη για τη συσχετιση των διαιτητικων κορεσμένων λιπαρων με αυξημένο κίνδυνο στεφανιαίας νόσου ή καρδιαγγειακής νόσου (1.07 και 1.00% αντιστοιχα, για εγκεφαλικο 0.81%)"

who knows? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
το παραπανω ειναι paper, το προηγουμενο ειναι αρθρο απο ενα blog. στο τελευταιο ο καθενας μπορει να γραψει οτι θελει (καλα και σατ paper καμια φορα, μην βαρατε :01. Mr. Green: )
οταν εχω χρονο θα ανανεωσω το αρχικο αρθρο.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Toτε αποκτά ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον  :01. Razz:  Αλλά με προβληματίζει...Δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά να έχει γίνει θέμα και να το ξέρουμε όλοι;Δηλαδή εδώ μιλάμε για οδηγίες διατροφής για όλο τον κόσμο.  :01. Razz:  Εννοώ ότι θα περίμενα διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση,έρευνες συνέχεια και με λίγα λόγια να καίγεται ο κ@λος τους να ανακαλύψουν τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει.Και επίσης γίνεται να έχουν αφήσει και να αδιαφορούν (σχετικά) για κάτι τόσο σημαντικό και μάλιστα στην Ιατρική;Πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα πάντως!  :02. Shock:

----------


## Gianna

> Κι όμως δεν έχει. :ο Είναι αρκετά σπάνιο τυρί φαίνεται. Στο καρφούρ δεν βρήκα, στον μαρινόπουλο επίσης, στον λιάσκο επίσης, στον βασιλόπουλο επίσης, στο εξπρές πως λέγεται επίσης. :Ρ :Ρ .


Bazaar και Προμηθευτική. Μόνο εκεί βρίσκω. Παλιά έφερνε ο ΑΒ, τώρα τίποτα.

----------


## aepiskeptis

Γιαννακη... μαρεσεις  :01. Mr. Green:   ηθελα να σε τσαντισω και δε μασησες.

"Τι εννοείς τι κορεσμένα λιπαρά είναι;"

Ο τιτλος "κορεσμενα" κατηγοριοποιει τα λιπαρα οξεα απλων δεσμων, που σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου ειναι στερεα, αν θυμασαι  απο την οικιακη οικονομια, πως το λεγαν το μαθημα. Τωρα αν το βιβλιο λεει κορεσμενα=κακα ή αυτο καταλαβες ή αυτο λεει ενας διατροφολογος στην ΤV

μπορεις να παρεις τοσο το βιβλιο, οσο και τον διατροφολογο και να τους βαλεις στο τζακι για προσαναμα το χειμωνα με το χιονια.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatty_a...ed_fatty_acids   -> Examples of Saturated Fatty Acids

θες να μου πεις οτι η φυση εφτιαξε πχ 30 μελη μιας οικογενειας και ειναι ολοι τους εγκληματιες, και σε μια αλλη οικογενεια εφτιαξε 3 μελη και τα 2 ειναι καλα το 3 ειναι καλο αλλα μεταβολιζεται στα αλλα 2 οποτε ειναι εμμεσα καλο (ασε που τα φυτα που το εχουν σε μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα ανηκουν συνηθως στα φυτοοιστρογονα) και σε μια αλλη εφτιαξε 3-4 μελη και ολοι τους βγηκαν καλοι, αλλα κυριως τρωμε ολεικο που ειναι καλο. αυτο μου λες?

Τωρα δε ξερω τι λενε ο Ζιου και το αφεντικο, γιατι....

γι αυτο 

και δε μου λες, αφου η χοληστερινη εκκρινεται απο το συκωτι και η διατροφη δε παιζει ρολο, ετσι δε λες? 
τοτε γιατι να τα αποφευγουμε τα κορεσμενα και τη χοληστερινη των τροφιμων, αφου Α. ειναι νοστιμα Β. δεν ανεβαζουν χοληστερινη και σενεπως δεν εχουν καμια επιπτωση, ετσι δε λες?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Δεν τα βάφτισα εγώ τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά κακά.Τους έχει δοθεί αυτή η ονομασία γιατί υποστηρίζεται πως προκαλούν καρδιακά προβλήματα και ανεβάζουν την LDL χοληστερόλη.Τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά δεν έχουν κάτι  για να είναι κακά.Απλώς όπως είπα λόγω αυτών που προκαλούν όταν υπερκαταναλώνονται τους έχει δοθεί αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός.Ακόμα και στο βιβλίο του σχολείου αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα χαρακτηρίζει κακά,ή αν οχι σίγουρα θα λέει ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγονται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες.Δεν το λέω εγώ,ούτε ένας διατροφολόγος στην TV.Oι καθηγητές μας το έχουν πει σίγουρα πάντως.

Είπα ότι κυρίως η χοληστερίνη συντίθεται από το συκώτι,και ένα μικρότερο μέρος το παίρνουμε από την διατροφή μας.Άρα πρέπει να παίρνουμε και από την διατροφή μας.Επιπλέον είπα ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε την υπερκατανάλωση χοληστερίνης και τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά γιατί απ' όσο ξέρουμε σήμερα έχουν επίπτωση στην LDL χοληστερίνη την οποία αυξάνουν,και γενικότερα συντελούν στο να προκαλέσουν αθηροσκλήρωση και άλλα καρδιαγγειακά προβλήματα και εγκεφαλικά.




> Β. δεν ανεβαζουν χοληστερινη και σενεπως δεν εχουν καμια επιπτωση


Δεν ξέρω πως το έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα,αφού εγώ στο ποστ μου υποστηρίζω το αντίθετο!Τώρα για το αν ισχύει ανέβηκαν και κάποια paper από πάνω που υποστηρίζουν το αντίθετο,θα δείξει με τον καιρό  :01. Razz: .




> θες να μου πεις οτι η φυση εφτιαξε πχ 30 μελη μιας οικογενειας και ειναι ολοι τους εγκληματιες, και σε μια αλλη οικογενεια εφτιαξε 3 μελη και τα 2 ειναι καλα το 3 ειναι καλο αλλα μεταβολιζεται στα αλλα 2 οποτε ειναι εμμεσα καλο (ασε που τα φυτα που το εχουν σε μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα ανηκουν συνηθως στα φυτοοιστρογονα) και σε μια αλλη εφτιαξε 3-4 μελη και ολοι τους βγηκαν καλοι, αλλα κυριως τρωμε ολεικο που ειναι καλο. αυτο μου λες?


Eδώ δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοείς να πω την αλήθεια...

----------


## aepiskeptis

γιαννη σου ξαναλεω ο τιτλος κορεσμενα περιλαμβανει πολλα και διαφορετικα ειδη λιπαρων, στη τβ λενε κορεσμενα και εννουν παλμιτικο το οποιο σε συνδυασμο με Ω6 που μεταβολιζονται σε αραχιδονικο και τρανς , σου μαμαν τα υπατα.



ψαξτο βαριεμαι

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ξέρω ότι τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά οξέα είναι διάφορα,αλλά ακόμα και στη σελίδα του EUFIC λέει ότι γενικότερα τα κορεσμένα αυξάνουν πχ την LDL στο πλάσμα.Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ισχύει,και δεν βρίσκω κιόλας κάποια έγκαιρη πηγή να τα εξηγεί.Για τα τρανς ξέρω ότι έρχονται από χημική διαδικασία,την υδρογόνωση στην οποία μόρια υδρογόνου κολλάνε στην αλυσίδα του λιπαρού οξέος και αποκτά δομή αν θυμάμαι καλά παρόμοια κορεσμένου λιπαρού οξέος,εννοώ δηλαδή ότι δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται στο σώμα αυτή η διαδικασία.

Τελος πάντων,το γενικότερο νόημα πιστεύω είναι να αποφεύγουμε τα πολλά ζωικά λίπη και την πρόσθετη χοληστερίνη από την διατροφή  :01. Razz:  Αυτά σύμφωνα με αυτά που ισχύουν έως σήμερα  :01. Razz: 

Έχεις κάποιο λινκ ή κάτι να διαβάσω για τα κορεσμένα αυτό που λες και γενικότερα;Δεν βρίσκω κάτι στο νετ :/

----------


## reborn

μουσταρδα σε γραμμωση ????????????????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Άνετα. Ακόμη κι αν δεις ζαχαρη στα συστατικά της, η ποσότητα θα είναι ελάχιστη.
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...nd-herbs/215/2

----------


## tolis93

μια αποροια π την ειχα.μαγιονεζα σε γραμμωση χρησιμοποιουμε? εννοω κανονικη και με ω3 κιολας π παιζει στην αγορα.χωρις ζαχαρες κ ιστοριες. εχει τις θερμιδουλες της αλλα οκ για λιπαρα καλες πηγες δεν εχει?

----------


## reborn

οχι αλλα ειχε αλατι και κατι για καρικευματα ελεγε.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μωρέ άμα χωράει στα μακρος τη τρως.. όμως 2 κοφτές κουταλιές της σουπας έχουν 180 θερμίδες, για κάποιον lightweight που κάνει γράμμωση και τρώει <2000 θερμίδες, είναι μισό γεύμα. Θα χρειαστεί δλδ να κόψεις ποσότητα φαγητού για να χωρέσεις μια σως που δε θα σε χορτάσει καθόλου.

----------


## reborn

ευτυχος που εχει εντονη γευση και δεν χρειαζεται πολυ

----------


## tolis93

> Μωρέ άμα χωράει στα μακρος τη τρως.. όμως 2 κοφτές κουταλιές της σουπας έχουν 180 θερμίδες, για κάποιον lightweight που κάνει γράμμωση και τρώει <2000 θερμίδες, είναι μισό γεύμα. Θα χρειαστεί δλδ να κόψεις ποσότητα φαγητού για να χωρέσεις μια σως που δε θα σε χορτάσει καθόλου.


2300 και υποθερμιδικα ειμα δωξα το καλο θεουλη :01. Mr. Green:  απλα για αλλαγη.γιατι μονο ελαιολαδο και ιχθυελαιο οκ δε το παλευω οσο να ναι.ιδιες θερμιδες εχουν κ πανω κατω κ θα παιζω φουλ λιπαρα για 2 βδομαδες

----------


## reborn

και γω μετα απο καιρο εφαγα γιαουρτι οπου εβαλα μεσα μουσταρδα και εκανα κατι σαν σως  :01. Razz:

----------


## reborn

το τελευταιο γευμα κανει να εχει λαχανικα μαρουλια,λαχανα σε ποσοτητα?λογο καποιου υδατανθρακα που εχουν..

----------


## average_joe

> μουσταρδα σε γραμμωση ????????????????





> το τελευταιο γευμα κανει να εχει λαχανικα μαρουλια,λαχανα σε ποσοτητα?λογο καποιου υδατανθρακα που εχουν..


you are focused on all the wrong sort of details.


και στο μεσοδιαστημα, καπου χανεις το δασος.
δεν θα σου κανουν διαφορα αυτα.  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## TheWorst

Τι παραδειγματα για σνακ μπορειτε να δωσετε ωστε να φαω τπτ με τα κυρια γευματα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σνακ?τι?

Σνακ για παραλία
 
Διαφορα υγειηνα ευκολα και γρηγορα σνακ

----------


## tolis93

> Τι παραδειγματα για σνακ μπορειτε να δωσετε ωστε να φαω τπτ με τα κυρια γευματα?


στειλε με πμ τι ακριβως σκεφτεσαι η τι περιπου θες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Κι εγω δε ξερω αλλα τα παραπανω ποστ του στελακο βοηθησαν.Τελικα θα κανω σαντουιτς ως σνακ

----------


## venom1987

> Κι εγω δε ξερω αλλα τα παραπανω ποστ του στελακο βοηθησαν.Τελικα θα κανω σαντουιτς ως σνακ


παρε ενα σαντουιτς ή ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης με βρωμη.....
εγω επειδη καθομαι ωρες παιρνω και τα 2....και φουλ φιτ....

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

ξερει κανεις ακριβος ποσα γραμαρια ασπραδια πρεπει να φας?? οστε

να ισουται με ενα scoup προτεεινης

Ευχαριστο.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συνήθως οι πρωτείνες στο 1 σκουπ δίνουν 20-25 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης, υπολόγιζε δηλαδή κάπου στα 6-7 ασπράδια.

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

:03. Thumb up: 


> Συνήθως οι πρωτείνες στο 1 σκουπ δίνουν 20-25 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης, υπολόγιζε δηλαδή κάπου στα 6-7 ασπράδια.

----------


## !HARDCORE TRAINING!

αν καποιος μπορει να μου πει και ποσα γραμαρια θα με διευκοληνε πολλη.

----------


## tolis93

> αν καποιος μπορει να μου πει και ποσα γραμαρια θα με διευκοληνε πολλη.


200-220 γρ πρεπει να βγαινει

υποψη εχω μετρησει παστεριωμενο αυγο σε μπουκαλι τοσο.αλλα εκει κοντα ειναι σιγουρα

----------


## Γιαννης Βασιλακας

> Περιορισε το αεροβιο σε 3 10λεπτα την εβδομαδα, βαλε μπολικους υδατανθρακες(λευκο ρυζι, μακαρονια κλπ) στην διατροφη σου. Πινε πολυ γαλα πληρες, googlare GOMAD και παρε μια ιδεα. Επικεντρωσου σε συνθετες κινησεις και σε βαρια lifts. 
> Αν δεν μπορεις να φας τις θερμιδες σου, τοτε πιες τις. Shakes με φυστικοβουτηρο/ταχινι/μελι/φρουτα/γαλα ειναι οτι πρεπει.


να κανω ακομα μια ερωτησει..παιζει ρολο πως θα φας τα αυγα???ΠΧ καποια ωρα τη πριν ενα γευμα??η κατα τη διαρκεια???? κτλ

----------


## TheWorst

Τα αυγα μπορει να ειναι μερος του γευματος ή να ειναι το ιδιο το γευμα τα αυγα οπως συμβαινει σε μενα καθημερινα ας πουμε.

----------


## Levrone

> Τα αυγα μπορει να ειναι μερος του γευματος ή να ειναι το ιδιο το γευμα τα αυγα οπως συμβαινει σε μενα καθημερινα ας πουμε.


και μερος του γευματος και το ιδιο το γευμα μπορει να ειναι.

Σαφες αυτο.

Μπορεις να φας πχ λεμε τωρα φακες με 2 αυγα , αλλα μπορεις να φας και 10 αυγα (πχ τα 2 ολοκληρα τα 8 ασπραδια).

----------


## TheWorst

Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το τι ακριβως θελει να πει με το "ποτε πρεπει να τα φαμε" .. Οποια ωρα θελεις ρε φιλε  :01. Mr. Green:  Εγω προσωπικα τρωω 8 αυγα σπανια τα αυξανα σε 10 ολοκληρα εννοειται την μερα

----------


## Γιαννης Βασιλακας

> Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το τι ακριβως θελει να πει με το "ποτε πρεπει να τα φαμε" .. Οποια ωρα θελεις ρε φιλε  Εγω προσωπικα τρωω 8 αυγα σπανια τα αυξανα σε 10 ολοκληρα εννοειται την μερα


θελω να πω αν κανει να τα συνδιαζουμαι και με αλλες τροφες???πχ αν φαω μια μπριζολα με ρυζι πειραζει να φαω και αυγα η ειναι λαθος ο συνδιασμος????

----------


## koulara!

δοκιμασα σαν τελευταιο γευμα ενα ολοκληρο γιαουρτι 2%,1 σκοοπ,10 αμυγδαλα,μια χουφτα μαυρες σταφιδες και λιγο γαλα...ολα μαζι μπλεντερ και καταψυξι να παγωσει....πολυ ωραια γευση.....πως σας ακουγεται σαν τελευταιο γευμα???να βγαλω κατι??να βαλω κατι αλλο?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βγάλε τις σταφίδες και είναι κομπλέ. Ξέρω πως κάνουν τη διαφορά, όπως και το μελάκι, αλλά για βράδυ δε κάνει. Αν δεν είσαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και σε παίρνει, δοκίμασε να βάλεις κανένα φρούτο, όπως ροδάκινο. Όχι στο μπλέντερ αλλά κομματάκια με το μαχαίρι. Εϊναι πολύ καλό και δεν έχει πολύ υδατ, ένα μεσαίο έχει καμια 60-80 θερμίδες και καμια 15γρ υδατ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Βγάλε τις σταφίδες και είναι κομπλέ. Ξέρω πως κάνουν τη διαφορά, όπως και το μελάκι, αλλά για βράδυ δε κάνει. Αν δεν είσαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και σε παίρνει, δοκίμασε να βάλεις κανένα φρούτο, όπως ροδάκινο. Όχι στο μπλέντερ αλλά κομματάκια με το μαχαίρι. Εϊναι πολύ καλό και δεν έχει πολύ υδατ, ένα μεσαίο έχει καμια 60-80 θερμίδες και καμια 15γρ υδατ


οι σταφιδες γιατι εξω? :01. Unsure: 

κουλ δοκιμασε να βαλεις μαυρη σοκολατα σε κομματακια αν σε παιρνει θερμιδικα.μαυρη εννοω χωρις ζαχαρη κτλπ.το κανω για λιπαρα οταν ξεμενω απο ταχινι κ ειναι ολα τα λευτα

----------


## koulara!

> Βγάλε τις σταφίδες και είναι κομπλέ. Ξέρω πως κάνουν τη διαφορά, όπως και το μελάκι, αλλά για βράδυ δε κάνει. Αν δεν είσαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και σε παίρνει, δοκίμασε να βάλεις κανένα φρούτο, όπως ροδάκινο. Όχι στο μπλέντερ αλλά κομματάκια με το μαχαίρι. Εϊναι πολύ καλό και δεν έχει πολύ υδατ, ένα μεσαίο έχει καμια 60-80 θερμίδες και καμια 15γρ υδατ


εγινε!!!8α τις αφαιρεσω και 8α δοκιμασω το ροδακινο!!εχω στο σπιτι αλλα δν το σκεφτηκα.....λες να προσ8εσω και κανα ασπραδι να αυ3ησω καπως την πρωτεινη 'η 8α χαλασει την γευση τελειως?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> οι σταφιδες γιατι εξω?


Πολλά σάκχαρα βραδιάτικα. Εκτός κι αν μιλάς για 5 σταφίδες. Ακόμη και το ροδάκινο που είπα, είναι "εάν και εφόσον". Σε δίαιτα δε θα το έβαζα.
Ότι και να λέμε "εφόσον χωράει στα μακρος κλπ κλπ", κάποια πράγματα απλά δε τα κάνεις. Τουλάχιστον όχι καθημερινά. 
Γνώμη μου είναι πως εάν μπει σταφίδα/μέλι κλπ, γίνεται τσιτ.

----------


## tolis93

> Πολλά σάκχαρα βραδιάτικα. Εκτός κι αν μιλάς για 5 σταφίδες. Ακόμη και το ροδάκινο που είπα, είναι "εάν και εφόσον". Σε δίαιτα δε θα το έβαζα.
> Ότι και να λέμε "εφόσον χωράει στα μακρος κλπ κλπ", κάποια πράγματα απλά δε τα κάνεις. Τουλάχιστον όχι καθημερινά. 
> Γνώμη μου είναι πως εάν μπει σταφίδα/μέλι κλπ, γίνεται τσιτ.


θολωνει κτλπ σε γραμμωση?γτ απο θερμιδες αν ειναι μεσα δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει προβλημα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Metropontix

Με έχει πιάσει μια τεράστια όρεξη για υδατάνθρακα και όχι για ρύζια και τέτοια κυρίως για φρυγανιές ή ακόμα καλύτερα παξιμάδια  :01. Sad:  Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως το γυμναστήριο ήδη έκλεισε για καλοκαίρι και ήδη υπήρξε μια άνοδος στη ζυγαριά των 2 κιλών με το τέλος της γράμμωσης.. και πεινάω πεινάω συνέχειαααααααα..  :01. Sad:  Δεν είναι λαιμαργία γιατί πεινάω δηλαδή και θέλω ποσότητες μεγάλες τεράστιεςςςςςςςς!!! Έχετε πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο;; Επίσης είναι κακό που αυξάνεται το βάρος ενώ δεν έχω αναερόβια; Αερόβια έχω κανονικά.

----------


## tolis93

> Με έχει πιάσει μια τεράστια όρεξη για υδατάνθρακα και όχι για ρύζια και τέτοια κυρίως για φρυγανιές ή ακόμα καλύτερα παξιμάδια  Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως το γυμναστήριο ήδη έκλεισε για καλοκαίρι και ήδη υπήρξε μια άνοδος στη ζυγαριά των 2 κιλών με το τέλος της γράμμωσης.. και πεινάω πεινάω συνέχειαααααααα..  Δεν είναι λαιμαργία γιατί πεινάω δηλαδή και θέλω ποσότητες μεγάλες τεράστιεςςςςςςςς!!! Έχετε πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο;; Επίσης είναι κακό που αυξάνεται το βάρος ενώ δεν έχω αναερόβια; Αερόβια έχω κανονικά.


νερο πινεις?καμια φορα μπερδευουμε τη πεινα με τη δειψα και κραταμε νερα λογω μη αρκετης ποσοτητας νερου.οποτε μπορει αυτη η ανοδος να ναι απο οτι νερα πινεις κ να τα κρατα το σωμα σου γιατι δε πινεις οσο χρειαζεται.τωρα αυτο με τις φρυγανιες ψυχολογικο μ κανει πιο πολυ βεβαια. παρε 1 φετα ψωμι τ τοστ κ φρυγανισε τη σε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι κοψτη κομματακια και αν δεις οτι δε σ περασε η επιθυμια φτιαξε κ αλλη μια δε χαθηκε κ ο κοσμος. αυτο με τη πεινα βεβαια αν ειναι τελικως πεινα το παθαινουν αρκετοι με την αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας.μαζι  κ εγω.μονο π χανω κιλα αντι να παιρνω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## venom1987

παιδια εχει δοκιμασει κανενας τα Ζυμαρικά χωρίς Γλουτένη - Melissa???

να τα προτειμησουμε???αξιζουν σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα??γιατι η γλουτενη ειναι μεγαλο θεμα για πολλους και ειναι το μονο αρνητικο πιστευω στα ζυμαρικα....

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια εχει δοκιμασει κανενας τα Ζυμαρικά χωρίς Γλουτένη - Melissa???
> 
> να τα προτειμησουμε???αξιζουν σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα??γιατι η γλουτενη ειναι μεγαλο θεμα για πολλους και ειναι το μονο αρνητικο πιστευω στα ζυμαρικα....


μονο ζωγραφος ηξερα οτι βγαινουν χωρις γλουτενη και fytro. της μελισσας δε τα χω δοκιμασει.ολικης μιλαμε παντα ετσι? οσους τους ενοχλει η γλουτενη προφανως κ ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη

----------


## Metropontix

> νερο πινεις?καμια φορα μπερδευουμε τη πεινα με τη δειψα και κραταμε νερα λογω μη αρκετης ποσοτητας νερου.οποτε μπορει αυτη η ανοδος να ναι απο οτι νερα πινεις κ να τα κρατα το σωμα σου γιατι δε πινεις οσο χρειαζεται.τωρα αυτο με τις φρυγανιες ψυχολογικο μ κανει πιο πολυ βεβαια. παρε 1 φετα ψωμι τ τοστ κ φρυγανισε τη σε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι κοψτη κομματακια και αν δεις οτι δε σ περασε η επιθυμια φτιαξε κ αλλη μια δε χαθηκε κ ο κοσμος. αυτο με τη πεινα βεβαια αν ειναι τελικως πεινα το παθαινουν αρκετοι με την αυξηση της θερμοκρασιας.μαζι  κ εγω.μονο π χανω κιλα αντι να παιρνω


Βασικά για να μην χαλάσω την διατροφή προσπαθώ να τρώω σωστά δηλαδή ζυμώνω μόνος μου τις φρυγανιές με αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης. Το κομμάτι των φρυγανιών πράγματι είναι ψυχολογικό το κομμάτι της όρεξης όμως δεν έχω καταλάβει. Με ανησυχεί κιόλας η αποχή εκ του γυμναστηρίου.  :01. Sad:  Να μου πεις το μυστικό να χάνω κι εγώ παρέα μη γίνω τοφαλάκι ως τον Σεπτέμβρη  :01. Razz: 




> παιδια εχει δοκιμασει κανενας τα Ζυμαρικά χωρίς Γλουτένη - Melissa???
> 
> να τα προτειμησουμε???αξιζουν σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα??γιατι η γλουτενη ειναι μεγαλο θεμα για πολλους και ειναι το μονο αρνητικο πιστευω στα ζυμαρικα....


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Τόλη είναι καλά για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα. Για τους υπόλοιπους δεν αξίζει καθώς έχουν διαφορά στη γεύση. Εμένα μου φαίνονται άνοστα τα χωρίς γλοτένη σαν άχυρο. :S

----------


## Aaheru

Εχει σημασια ο διαμειρασμος των γευματων; Θελω να πω, εγω ξυπναω συνηθος μεσημερι και υπαρχει ετοιμο μεσημεριανο, εχει διαφορα αν θα φαω βρωμη η λιγο μεσιμεριανο, εφοσων ουτος η αλλος εν τελη θα φαω ολα οσα πρεπει; Δεν μιλαω για τα γευματα πριν και μετα την προπονηση αλλα για τα υπολιπα.

----------


## tolis93

> Εχει σημασια ο διαμειρασμος των γευματων; Θελω να πω, εγω ξυπναω συνηθος μεσημερι και υπαρχει ετοιμο μεσημεριανο, εχει διαφορα αν θα φαω βρωμη η λιγο μεσιμεριανο, εφοσων ουτος η αλλος εν τελη θα φαω ολα οσα πρεπει; Δεν μιλαω για τα γευματα πριν και μετα την προπονηση αλλα για τα υπολιπα.


εννοεις να χτυπησεις μαζι μεσημεριανο και πρωινο?δε σε νιωθω :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

> Εχει σημασια ο διαμειρασμος των γευματων; Θελω να πω, εγω ξυπναω συνηθος μεσημερι και υπαρχει ετοιμο μεσημεριανο, εχει διαφορα αν θα φαω βρωμη η λιγο μεσιμεριανο, εφοσων ουτος η αλλος εν τελη θα φαω ολα οσα πρεπει; Δεν μιλαω για τα γευματα πριν και μετα την προπονηση αλλα για τα υπολιπα.


φιλε αν το πρωι ξυπνησεις και εχεις σα μεσημεριανο κοτοπουλο βραστο και μακαρονια και παραλειψεις το πρωινο και φας αμεσως αυτο το μεσημεριανο δεν τρεχει τιποτα.

Πολλες φορες το πρωινο βρωμη με αυγα ειναι ενα γευμα που θα το συναντησεις και απογευματινες ωρες. Το τρωμε και απογευματινες ωρες. Ο οργανισμος σαν υδατανθρακα και πρωτεινη θα αντιληφθει και το βρωμη-αυγα και το κοτοπουλο-μακαρονια. Δεν αλλαζει κατι.

----------


## Aaheru

@tolis93 ενοω αυτο στο οποιο απαντισε ο levrone

@levrone  Ακριβος αυτο, με βολευει οταν ξυπνισω να φαω μεσημεριανο ενω αργοτερα, ιδικα για βραδυ με βολευει να ετοιμασω τα ασπραδια, την βρωμη ή το γιαουρτι μου. Η αληθεια ειναι πως τοσο καιρο το εκανα χωρις καν να σκεφτω οτι ισως να μην ειναι ιδανικο αλλα σημερα σκευτικα οτι ισως υπαρχει λογος που ολοι βαζουν την βρωμη το πρωΐ και οχι το βραδυ πχ

----------


## Levrone

> @levrone  Ακριβος αυτο, με βολευει οταν ξυπνισω να φαω μεσημεριανο ενω αργοτερα, ιδικα για βραδυ με βολευει να ετοιμασω τα ασπραδια, την βρωμη ή το γιαουρτι μου. Η αληθεια ειναι πως τοσο καιρο το εκανα χωρις καν να σκεφτω οτι ισως να μην ειναι ιδανικο αλλα σημερα σκευτικα οτι ισως υπαρχει λογος που ολοι βαζουν την βρωμη το πρωΐ και οχι το βραδυ πχ


κοιτα καλο ειναι η βρωμη να μπει πρωι αλλα αν ξυπνησεις ενα πρωι και δεν εχεις βρωμη τι θα κανεις?
δε θα ψησεις κανα ρυζι?
εγω για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα ετρωγα πατατα βραστη σαν υδατανθρακα σε ολα τα γευματα και αρα και στο πρωινο.

και το ερωτημα ειναι : γιατι προβληματιζεσαι για κατι τετοιο και δεν μεταφερεις αργοτερα το μεσημεριανο?
πχ ξυπνας 12, και εκεινη την ωρα ειναι ετοιμο το μεσημεριανο. Φαε κανονικα το πρωινο και το μεσημεριανο να το φας το απογευμα. Γιατι δεν το κανεις ετσι?

----------


## Aaheru

Σήμερα προβληματίστικα πρότη φορά και για αυτό ρωτάω. Αν είναι καλύτερα να τρώω βρώμη όταν ξυπνάω τότε θα το εφαρμώσω. Απλός με βολεύει μολις ξυπνάω να τρώω κάτι έτοιμο σε σχέση με το να ετοιμάζω. Λεπτομέρια βεβαία που μπροστά στους στόχους δεν είναι τίποτα!

----------


## Metropontix

Για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο 1 φορά τη βδομάδα φτιάχνω ένα κατσαρόλι με ρύζι+βρώμη+διάφορα δημητριακά ολικής+πορτοκάλι+βανίλια+σουκραλόζη+κανέλα+λίγες σταφίδες+whey και βγαίνει ένα πανέμορφο ρυζοδημητριακογαλο το οποίο τρώω ό,τι ώρα κι αν ξυπνήσω.  :01. Smile Wide:  Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να ετοιμάζω κάτι και ας είναι το μεσημεριανό έτοιμο εγώ τρώω το πρωινό μου. ^_^

----------


## Aaheru

Αυτήν την στιγμή δεν έχω την <<πολυτέλια>> να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, όταν επιστρέψω στο σπίτι που σπουδάζω ίσως το κάνω αν δω πως με βολεύει!

----------


## BN23

γεια σας παιδιά.

πως αξιολογείτε για βραδινό 2 σάντουιτς (φέτες τοστ) με κασέρι, σαλάμι, μαρούλι και λίγα πατατάκια;

ξέρω γενικό καθώς δε δίνω πληροφορίες για το κάθε υλικό αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές; καλό/κακό/ουδέτερο;

κάποιες βελτιώσεις που μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## Levrone

> γεια σας παιδιά.
> 
> πως αξιολογείτε για βραδινό 2 σάντουιτς (φέτες τοστ) με κασέρι, σαλάμι, μαρούλι και λίγα πατατάκια;
> 
> ξέρω γενικό καθώς δε δίνω πληροφορίες για το κάθε υλικό αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές; καλό/κακό/ουδέτερο;
> 
> κάποιες βελτιώσεις που μπορώ να κάνω;


φιλε εμενα δε μ αρεσει σαν ιδεα.
Παρε ενα τυρι cottage και κανε ενα τετοιο γευμα ή παρε ενα γιαουρτακι Ολυμπος.
Κι οταν λες βραδινο λεγε αν θες και τι  εννοεις. Πριν τον υπνο?
Αν ειναι πριν τον υπνο βαλε 6 ασπραδια αυγων.

Επισης και σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι?
Αλλα σε οτι φαση και να εισαι εμενα δε μ αρεσει σαν ιδεα αφου τα αλλαντικα κι ολα αυτα δεν ξερεις ποτε ποσο ποιοτικα ειναι.

----------


## Bellerophont

Παιδιά λίγο τη γνώμη σας για το πρωινό μου..

90γρ βρώμη, 250γρ γιαούρτι στραγγιστό όλυμπος 2%, 1 κγ μέλι, 1 κ.σ. γκότζι. 1 αυγό ολόκληρο. 1 κσ γύρη. 1 γκρειπφρουτ στημμένο.

Γενικά δεν πέρνω πολλούς υδατάνθρακες ημερησίως γιαυτό βάζω τόσο πολύ βρώμη στο πρωινό. Απλά το ερώτημα μου κυρίως αφορά τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι σε κάθε γεύμα ο οργανισμός αφομιώνει περίπου 30γρ πρωτείνης και αν υπολογίσουμε και την ποσότηρα πρωτείνης στη βρώμη τότε πάω πάνω από 40γρ. Ή δε μετράμε τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης φυτικής προέλευσης? 

Δώστε μου λίγο τα φώτα σας και την άποψη σας...

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδιά λίγο τη γνώμη σας για το πρωινό μου..
> 
> 90γρ βρώμη, 250γρ γιαούρτι στραγγιστό όλυμπος 2%, 1 κγ μέλι, 1 κ.σ. γκότζι. 1 αυγό ολόκληρο. 1 κσ γύρη. 1 γκρειπφρουτ στημμένο.
> 
> Γενικά δεν πέρνω πολλούς υδατάνθρακες ημερησίως γιαυτό βάζω τόσο πολύ βρώμη στο πρωινό. Απλά το ερώτημα μου κυρίως αφορά τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι σε κάθε γεύμα ο οργανισμός αφομιώνει περίπου 30γρ πρωτείνης και αν υπολογίσουμε και την ποσότηρα πρωτείνης στη βρώμη τότε πάω πάνω από 40γρ. Ή δε μετράμε τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης φυτικής προέλευσης? 
> 
> Δώστε μου λίγο τα φώτα σας και την άποψη σας...


αν ισχυε το σε καθε γευμα 30 γρ τη καναμε.αλλοι θα εκαναν 2 γευματα λογω βαρους αλλοι 10... εξαρταται απο πολλα ποση πρωτεινη αποροφας αν δεν την αποροφας ολη.μην ανχωνεσαι για αυτο κομπλε εισαι κ απο πηγες και απο μακρος

----------


## Bellerophont

> αν ισχυε το σε καθε γευμα 30 γρ τη καναμε.αλλοι θα εκαναν 2 γευματα λογω βαρους αλλοι 10... εξαρταται απο πολλα ποση πρωτεινη αποροφας αν δεν την αποροφας ολη.μην ανχωνεσαι για αυτο κομπλε εισαι κ απο πηγες και απο μακρος


Thanx για την άμεση απάντηση. Ξέρεις τι παίζει με τις πρωτείνες φυτικής προέλευσης (όπως η βρώμη πχ)? Συνήθως δεν τις υπολογίζει κανείς και από κάτι τέτοιες τροφές μετράνε μόνο τους υδατάνθρακες.. (και η βρώμη έχει αρκετή πρωτείνη..)

----------


## aepiskeptis

δεν την υπολογιζουν επειδη ειναι χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας

καποιοι αλλοι την υπολογιζουν (τη φυτικη πρωτεινη) οταν καταναλωνεται μαζι με ζωικη, οποτε συμπληρωνεται το προφιλ αμινοξεων και ανεβαινει η βιολογικη αξια της φυτικης...

....υποτιθεται.....


γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου το θεμα κ δεν τοχω ψαξει καθολου

----------


## tolis93

> Thanx για την άμεση απάντηση. Ξέρεις τι παίζει με τις πρωτείνες φυτικής προέλευσης (όπως η βρώμη πχ)? Συνήθως δεν τις υπολογίζει κανείς και από κάτι τέτοιες τροφές μετράνε μόνο τους υδατάνθρακες.. (και η βρώμη έχει αρκετή πρωτείνη..)


για μενα για να μη κουραζεσαι κ το κανεις περιπλοκο για σενα να μετρας 4 μακρος αντι για 3 κανε το εξης.παιρνεις πχ 2 γρ ανα κιλο σε πρωτεινη ωραια?μετρα 2,1-2,2 μαζι με τη φυτικη κ τελειωσες.κ εξαρταται τη πηγη παντα.γιατι το ρυζι πχ οση πρωτεινη εχει απο οσο ξερω ειναι αρκετα υψιλης βιολογικης αξιας

----------


## Γιαννης Βασιλακας

καλησπερα..ειναι αληθεια οτι η πρωτεινη αφομοιωνεται καλυτερα απο τον οργανισμο κατα τη διαρκεια του υπνου???

----------


## Giannistzn

Πιο αργα ισως επειδη επιβραδυνεται η διαδικασια της πεψης. Αλλα πιο καλα, οχι

----------


## tolis93

παιδες αυριο υπολογιζα μετα το γυμναστηριο κοτοπουλακι 200-250 γρ με 70 γρ πλιγουρι σαλατα κ 1 κ σουπας λαδι.τελικα ειπαμε να παμε οικογενειακως με σουβλακι πακετο πεντελη σε βουνο να αραξουμε.παιρνω καλαμακια κοτοπουλο νο προμπ.παιρνω σαλατα νο προμπ.για υδατανθρακα τι διαολο να βαλω?δε το κοβω να παιζουν πιτες ολικης σε σουβλατζιδικο ποσο μαλλον σε αυτο π θα παμε.... να βαλω υδατανθρακα σε αλλο γευμα?μεταπροπονητικο θα να ιαυτο.μπορω να φαω κ πριν φυγω απο το σπιτι βεβαια κατι.να το παιξω ετσι?

----------


## kostas_m

ή φαε πριν πας... ή φαε μια μικρη πιτα και οτι εγινε εγινε  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> ή φαε πριν πας... ή φαε μια μικρη πιτα και οτι εγινε εγινε


το χω ξεσκισει στη σαβουρα το τελευταιο τετραημερο δε γουσταρω θα παω κ διακοπες απο πεμπτη παρασκευη θα πεσουν κ εκει κανα 2-3 τσιτ κ με ξερω μετα θα το παρω σερι κ δε ξερω κ εγω παλι ποτε θα σταματησω

----------


## kostas_m

το εχω παθει και εγω αυτο με τα καλουδια μονο ενα μπορω να σου πω γραφτα ολα και κανε την διατροφη σου... παρε απο το σπιτι οτι χρειαζεσαι και τελειωσε !!

----------


## tolis93

> το εχω παθει και εγω αυτο με τα καλουδια μονο ενα μπορω να σου πω γραφτα ολα και κανε την διατροφη σου... παρε απο το σπιτι οτι χρειαζεσαι και τελειωσε !!


δε χρειαζεται να παρω πακετο τπτ.μπορω απλα να χωσω μπολικη βρωμη πριν τη προπονηση.μπορω να βαλω κ κανα εξτρα στο απογευματινο κ κανεναν υδατανθρακα τυπου βραστη πατατα πριν φυγω.σπιτι γυμναζομαι οποτε δε παιζει προβλημα με τετοια

----------


## kostas_m

ε τοτε εισαι μια χαρα αντε καληνυχτα  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

υπαρχει πουθενα αρθρο σχετικα με IF και psmf ? ψαχνω αλλα η αναζητηση τα χει παιξει μαλλον η δικια μ δλδ γτ μ βγαζει μονο π εχουν αναφερθει. και κατι ακομα. εκανα ετσι για χαβαλε στο φορουμ του σκουμπι( τον ξερετε οι περισσοτεροι αυτος ο καραφλας με το καπελακι και τη γελοια φωνη) μετρηση θερμιδων π χρειαζομαι και μ βγαζει ημερησιως 3500 θερμιδες.ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδες? :01. Unsure:  εγω με 2600-2800 μαξ ειμαι ισοθερμιδικα

----------


## kokolakis

μακρος για αμυγδλαλα,φυστικια,καρυδια,φουντουκια χωρις αλατι ξερει κανεις...?

----------


## tolis93

> μακρος για αμυγδλαλα,φυστικια,καρυδια,φουντουκια χωρις αλατι ξερει κανεις...?


νομιζω παλι με σενα τα ξανα λεγαμε. calorieking.com μπες χτυπα οτι θες κ σ βγαζει ειτε ανα 100 γρ ειτε ανα τεμαχιο κτλπ

----------


## reborn

οταν δεν πεζουν κρεας,κοτοπουλο,ψαρι.. μπορεις να διατιρισεις την μυηκοτητα σου με οσπρια?φασολια,φακες σε φαση γραμμωσης?

----------


## Giannistzn

Δυσκολα γιατι εχουν ανεβασμενους υδατανθρακες αυτα που λες, οποτε σου ανεβαζουν ευκολα θερμιδες. Για να παρεις δηλαδη την απαραιτητη πρωτεΐνη φορτωνεσαι αρκετο υδ/κα που σου ανεβαζει θελοντας και μη τις θερμιδες (αρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορεις να εισαι υποθερμιδικα και να παιρνεις και την απαραιτητη πρωτεΐνη)

Επισης, δεν εχουν πληρες προφιλ αμινοξεων. Τελος, εαν εισαι υποθερμιδικα, με αυτες τις πηγες παιζει σημαντικο ρολο το πως και ποσο γυμναζεσαι. Εαν δεν γυμναζεσαι κιολας, κλαφτα χαραλαμπε.

----------


## Romanos97

εγω μετα την γυμναστικη περνω 1 αβγο κ 2 κουταλιες μελι.....

----------


## tolis93

> οταν δεν πεζουν κρεας,κοτοπουλο,ψαρι.. μπορεις να διατιρισεις την μυηκοτητα σου με οσπρια?φασολια,φακες σε φαση γραμμωσης?


αυγα στραγγιστο γιαουρτακι 2% (εκτος αν εισαι στο 5% λιπος και σε θολωσουν οπως μερικοι λενε).αν ειναι το θεμα σ το οικονομικο ψαξτη για ψαρακια. παγκασιους το κιλο εχει 4,5 κ σ βγαζει 14 γρ πρωτεινη στα 100 γρ. ε δινεις 8 ευρω 2 κιλα ολη τη βδομαδα σ φτανουν. χτυπα κ ενα γαδρο με 6 τα 1200 γρ κ με πρωτεινη στα 17 γρ ανα 100 κ εισαι τζετ.

----------


## magayver

μια ερωτηση! στην καθημερηνη ληψη πρωτεινης μετράμε εκτος απο την ζωικη ( κοτοπουλο.κρεας, τονο, αυγα, ''whey'' ) κ την φυτικη ? ( βρωμη, ρυζι, πατατες, αμυγδαλα ) ? 
ειμαι 84κιλα κ η ζωηκη πρωτεινη μ βγαινει 215γρ ενω η φυτικη +34γρ 
  συνολο 250γρ π ειναι παρα πολυ για μενα

----------


## Galthazar

μετρας την πρωτεινη απο οπου και αν προερχεται αυτη

----------


## ecofriend

Πατάτα βραστή, καρύδια-αμύγδαλα, ψάρι πέρκα!

----------


## tolis93

> Πατάτα βραστή, καρύδια-αμύγδαλα, ψάρι πέρκα!


ναι ωραιοτατα ολα.την ερωτηση σ δε καταλαβαμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

σοκολατα χωρις ζαχαρες μεσα υπαρχει ? 
πηρα την υγειας (μια με μπλε χαρτι απεξω) νομιζα πως δεν εχει ζαχαρη αλλα κοιταξα τα συστατικα κ τελικα εχει ,
ξερει κανεις?

----------


## beefmeup

εχει κατι με γλυκαντικες,η γιωτης νομιζω..

----------


## average_joe

> σοκολατα χωρις ζαχαρες μεσα υπαρχει ? 
> πηρα την υγειας (μια με μπλε χαρτι απεξω) νομιζα πως δεν εχει ζαχαρη αλλα κοιταξα τα συστατικα κ τελικα εχει ,
> ξερει κανεις?


 :01. Mr. Green: 
Premium Baking Bar, Unsweetened Chocolate (Ghirardelli)
βοτανο

αλλα αν δεν πας σε γλυκαντικες που δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα, δεν κοιτας και του lidl στα 81% να δεις αν την ανεχεσαι?

----------


## Bellerophont

> σοκολατα χωρις ζαχαρες μεσα υπαρχει ? 
> πηρα την υγειας (μια με μπλε χαρτι απεξω) νομιζα πως δεν εχει ζαχαρη αλλα κοιταξα τα συστατικα κ τελικα εχει ,
> ξερει κανεις?


Εγώ πάντως τρώω αυτή http://www.bioshop.gr/100gr-plamil.html

----------


## ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ 42

Υπάρχει προϊόν που συνδυάζει βρώμη με σοκολάτα υγείας. Τι λέτε για αυτό;

----------


## eli_din3

> Υπάρχει προϊόν που συνδυάζει βρώμη με σοκολάτα υγείας. Τι λέτε για αυτό;


αν ειναι αυτο π καταλαβα..οτι ειναι πεντανοστιμο και τιγκα στην ζαχαρη..

----------


## ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ 42

Γενικότερα, πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλό να συνδυαστεί βρώμη με σοκολάτα υγείας; Σίγουρα δίνει άλλη γεύση!

----------


## thegravijia

εγω καθε πρωι  ζεσταινω λιγο γαλα + ενα κοματι σοκολατα υγειας μεσα 
το ανακατευω με την βρωμη + λιγο ινδοκαρυδο και μια μπανανα ...
το βαζω ψυγειο για κανα 10 και βγαινει κομπλε

----------


## s0k0s

Τι προτεινετε να προσθεσω στα πιτακια βρωμης;
(εβαζα κανελα, αλλα κατι για αλλαγη; :01. Wink:

----------


## angus young

Μελι??λιγο φυστικοβουτυρο?
βασικα,εχεις δοκιμασει να ριξεις και κανα σκουπ πρωτεινη στο μειγμα??λεω να το κανω σημερα...

----------


## s0k0s

> Μελι??λιγο φυστικοβουτυρο?
> βασικα,εχεις δοκιμασει να ριξεις και κανα σκουπ πρωτεινη στο μειγμα??λεω να το κανω σημερα...


Εβαλα σημερα 1κ.γ. κακαο αλλα μονο για χρωμα τελικα πηγε  :01. Razz:  
Μελι θα βαλω που μ'αρεσει  :01. Wink: 
Θενξ!

----------


## angus young

Καλη ορεξη θηριο!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Galthazar

μπανανα,μελι,κανελα

----------


## kokolakis

γιαουρτι και καλο ταραγμα...  :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Γενικότερα, πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλό να συνδυαστεί βρώμη με σοκολάτα υγείας; Σίγουρα δίνει άλλη γεύση!


οχι ειναι κακη ιδεα, οι φυττικες ινες της βρωμης θα σου πεταξουν εξω μερος απο τα λιπαρα της σοκολατας.

αν θες τη γευση ισως να ριξεις λιγο κακαο ή τιποτα σοκολατακια υγειας που να ειναι πιο οικονομικα απο την δαρκ τσοκο

----------


## tolis93

καλημερα.να ρωτησω καλαμποκι για προ προπονητικο υδατανθρακα ειναι οκ η επειδη ειναι απλος καλυτερα θα πηγαινε μετα?ευχαριστωω :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

Λογικα Τολη ειναι για προ . Και μετα απο την προπονηση τρως simple sugars

----------


## aepiskeptis

ρε πιτσιρικα

αυτο που λες το σκεφτεσαι ή το λες επειδη ειναι γραμμενο παντου εδω μεσα λες και κανετε διπλες προπονησεις ή ειστε ποδηλατες και θελετε γρηγορη αναπληρωση γλυκογονου


μετα την προπονηση η ευαισθησια στην ισνουλινη ειναι στο θεο, τοοοοοσο ψηλα, ο,τι και να φας (αρκει να μην ειναι σκετο λιπος) θα προκαλεσει εκκριση ινσουλινης, ποιος ο λογος να φας απλους?

 για να εκκρινεις ακομα περισσοτερη ειναι η απαντηση.

ναι αλλα ετσι μειωνεις την ευαισθησια σου

και εχεις πολυ ινσουλινη να κανει τη δουλεια που θα εκανε λιγη και εχεις και γρηγορη αναπληρωση γλυκογονου.

αρα πολυ ινσουλινη + γρηγορη αναπληρωση γλυκογονου vs λιγη ινσουλινη + ......... +........ +........

ποιος θα συμπληρωσει τα κενακια?

----------


## tolis93

> Λογικα Τολη ειναι για προ . Και μετα απο την προπονηση τρως simple sugars


γιατι το καλαμποκι τι ειναι?απλος υδατανθρακας ειναι γιαυτο ρωτησα αν κανει για πριν τη προπονηση. μετα  νταξει τι καλαμποκι τι ρυζι να φαω δουλεια θα κανουν

----------


## gspyropo

παιδια εχει καποιος να προτεινει καποια μουσταρδα με τιςλιγοτερες θερμιδες για να δωσουμε λιγο γευση στα φαγητα τωρα που εχει πεσει διαιτα???

----------


## Gianna

> παιδια εχει καποιος να προτεινει καποια μουσταρδα με τιςλιγοτερες θερμιδες για να δωσουμε λιγο γευση στα φαγητα τωρα που εχει πεσει διαιτα???


Δεν ξέρω για θερμίδες, αλλά εγώ αυτό που κοιτάω στη μουστάρδα είναι να μην έχει ζάχαρη (και να μην είναι πολύ καυτερή :01. Mr. Green: ) και τίποτα συντηρητικά. Σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά θα βρεις σίγουρα, αλλά και στον ΑΒ στο τμήμα με τα βιο πιστεύω θα έχει.

----------


## koukoutsaki

Υπαρχουν καποιες ντιζόν μουσταρδες, χωρις ζαχαρη, σε μεγαλα σουπερμαρκετ. Μονο που καινε τοοοσο που σου ερχονται δακρυα στα ματια .... :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ιντερ248

καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω τωρα που ειμα στον ογκο μπανανα κανει να τρωω?????????????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω τωρα που ειμα στον ογκο μπανανα κανει να τρωω?????????????


Για τέτοιες ερωτήσεις δεν ανοίγουμε νέο τόπικ, υπάρχουν οι Γενικές.

Εξαρτάται από το τι τρως μέσα στη μέρα, αλλά γενικά ναι, μπορείς.

----------


## bonnitas28

μέχρι πέρυσι ήμουν 130 κιλά αυτήν την στιγμή ζυγίζω 92 πήγα γράφτηκα σε γυμναστήριο αλλα δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να τρώω μήπως υπάρχει καμια καλή διατροφή να μου πει κάποιος μαζί με συμπληρώματα γιατί έχω χαλαρώσει παρα πολύ στην κοιλια και στο στήθος και είναι σκέτη αηδία.....μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανένας; για σύσφιξη και γιατί όχι για ένα γραμμωμένο σώμα

----------


## reborn

Το αβοκάντο στην γραμμωση ειναι οκ ? εχω ακουσει οτι εχει καλα λιπαρα εφαγα μαζι με σαλατα ενα ολοκληρο και μετα οταν ειδα τις ποσοτητες fat σκαλωσα..

----------


## polo0

να ρωτησω και εγω με τν σειραα μου κτ ρρ παιδια  :01. Razz: 
πρζει αν π.χ περνω τν πρωτεινη τν πιο μγλ ποσοτητα απο γαλα  π.χ και οχι απο φιλετο κοτοπουλο ?? οοοχι εε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRXLOVER

Με τιποτα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Το αβοκάντο στην γραμμωση ειναι οκ ? εχω ακουσει οτι εχει καλα λιπαρα εφαγα μαζι με σαλατα ενα ολοκληρο και μετα οταν ειδα τις ποσοτητες fat σκαλωσα..





Energy 670 kJ (*160 kcal*)

Carbohydrates 8.53 g

Sugars *0.66 g*

Dietary fiber 6.7 g

Fat 14.66 g

saturated 2.13 g

monounsaturated 9.80 g

polyunsaturated 1.82 g

Protein 2 g

Water 73.23 g

Thiamine (vit. B1)
0.067 mg (6%)

Riboflavin (vit. B2)
0.130 mg (11%)

Niacin (vit. B3)
1.738 mg (12%)

Pantothenic acid (B5)
1.389 mg (28%)

Vitamin B6
0.257 mg (20%)

Folate (vit. B9)
81 μg (20%)

Vitamin C
10 mg (12%)

Vitamin E
2.07 mg (14%)

Vitamin K
21 μg (20%)

Calcium
12 mg (1%)

Iron
0.55 mg (4%)

Magnesium
29 mg (8%)

Phosphorus
52 mg (7%)

Potassium
485 mg (10%)

Zinc
0.64 mg (7%)










Μια χαρά είναι άμα χωράει στα μάκρος σου. Ιδανικό θα λεγα με 0 σάκχαρα. Μη τα φοβάσαι τα λιπαρά.  :01. Wink: 
Νομίζω κιόλα πως είναι ωμέγα 3 τα περισσότερα..

----------


## average_joe

> να ρωτησω και εγω με τν σειραα μου κτ ρρ παιδια 
> πρζει αν π.χ περνω τν πρωτεινη τν πιο μγλ ποσοτητα απο γαλα  π.χ και οχι απο φιλετο κοτοπουλο ?? οοοχι εε?


οχι το κοτοπουλο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο στη διατροφη σου, εφοσον το αντικαθιστας με καποια τροφη που περιεχει ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που συγχρονως ειναι και υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας.
φυσικα, εφοσον μετρας macros υπολογιζεις τον παραπανω υδατανθρακα και λιπαρα απο το γαλα ε?

καλα, ποσο γαλα πινεις? :01. Unsure: 

υ.γ. απο τοτε που απολυθηκα απο το στρατο (2008) εχω να φαω κοτοπουλο πανω απο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.
και αυτη σπανια.

----------


## polo0

> οχι το κοτοπουλο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο στη διατροφη σου, εφοσον το αντικαθιστας με καποια τροφη που περιεχει ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που συγχρονως ειναι και υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας.
> φυσικα, εφοσον μετρας macros υπολογιζεις τον παραπανω υδατανθρακα και λιπαρα απο το γαλα ε?
> 
> καλα, ποσο γαλα πινεις?
> 
> υ.γ. απο τοτε που απολυθηκα απο το στρατο (2008) εχω να φαω κοτοπουλο πανω απο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.
> και αυτη σπανια.


το φιλετο το εβαλα  για παρδγμα  :01. Mr. Green: 
ωραιο ειναι ομως και απο γευση  γι αυτο μου ηρθε στο μυαλο πρωτο 
κανω και κτ σαν σος πωωωωωωωωω τι να λεμε τωραα  :01. Razz: 
το πληρες το γαλα εχει 8 και κτ πρωτεινη τα 250 μλ, τπτ δν ειναι 250 μλ για εμενα... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: στο ογκο π.χ μπορει αν διψαω καμια φορα  να πινω γαλα  και οχι νερο,δν θα πινω γαλα σε καθε γευμα για να συμπληρωνω τν πρωτεινη με το γαλα,αλλα π.χ μπορει να βρμ να κανω αυγα και να περνω τν πρωτεινη απο το γαλα,οποτε?! γτ οχι?! :01. Mr. Green:  αφου ειναι και υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας ολα μια χαρα...!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Μια χαρά είναι άμα χωράει στα μάκρος σου. Ιδανικό θα λεγα με 0 σάκχαρα. Μη τα φοβάσαι τα λιπαρά. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> Νομίζω κιόλα πως είναι ωμέγα 3 τα περισσότερα..


μονοακορεστα

ελια κ αβοκαντο


αυτοι οι κρητικαροι κατι ξερουν οι ατιμοι

----------


## spiroskafk

Παίδες, τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που γράφουν πίσω τα μακαρόνια/ρύζι είναι για αβράστα ή βρασμένα?  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Παίδες, τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που γράφουν πίσω τα μακαρόνια/ρύζι είναι για αβράστα ή βρασμένα?


ειναι οπως ειναι στη συσκευασια.αν το παρεις αβραστο μιλαμε για αβραστο. αν ειναι ετοιμα αναφερεται σε βρασμενο.μονο προσεχε κατι αστερακια π εχει π αναφερεται σε ετοιμο προς καταναλωση προιον. μερικα εχουν ενα "προτεινομενο τροπο μαγειρεματος" και σου λεει και θερμιδες και μακρος για "ετοιμο προιον". αυτο ανα 100 γρ προιοντος σκετο να κοιτας

----------


## nwnc

Το χειμωνα που θα κανω ογκο και θα παρω καποια κιλα αφου το θερμιδικο ισοζυγιο θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο,θα παρω και αρκετο λιπος?Γιατι ετσι ακουω,και φοβαμαι οτι θα πλαδαρεψω και να χαθει ο κοπος που εκανα το καλοκαιρι για γραμμωση.Σωστη διατροφη ογκου και γυμναστικη ενοουνται.Ρωταω επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος και δεν ξερω πως συμπεριφερεται το σωμα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις

----------


## TheWorst

Λογικο ειναι να παρεις και λιπος με τον ογκο.Γενικως αυτη ειναι η διαδικασια που ακολουθειται σωστα --> παιρνεις λιπος , παιρνεις μυς , ερχεται καλοκαιρι κανεις διατροφες κτλ καθαριζεις απτο λιπος και διατηρειται ο μυς που εβαλες.

----------


## nwnc

Αν ειναι να γινω οπως ημουν να τον χεσω τον ογκο

Μια ερωτηση για την βρωμη.Δεν αγοραζω την σκετη αλλα τα κουακερ τα μπλε η τα μαυρα που εχουν ξηρους καρπους η μαυρη σοκολατα.Απο οτι ειδα οι περισσοτεροι συνοδευουν την βρωμη με διαφορες τροφες.Εχει διαφορα η βρωμη που παιρνω?

----------


## tolis93

και ισοθερμιδικα και ελαφρως υποθερμιδικα μια χαρα μυες βαζεις με αρκετη πρωτεινη.τωρα αν θες να κανεις ογκο ανεβαζε 200 θερμιδες τη φορα με καθαρη διατροφη συν αεροβια μπουρδες λιπος θα βαλεις.και οσο περισσοτερους μυες εχεις τοσο πιο ευκολα χανεις το λιπος. οσο για τη βρωμη.αυτη π αναφερεις εχει καποια προσθετη ζαχαρη,προσωπικη αποψη ειναι αμελητεα ποσοτητα.βεβαια αν τη τρως με γαλα.απλα παρε τη κανονικη και βαζε κακαο μεσα η ξηροκαρπια

----------


## nwnc

> και ισοθερμιδικα και ελαφρως υποθερμιδικα μια χαρα μυες βαζεις με αρκετη πρωτεινη.τωρα αν θες να κανεις ογκο ανεβαζε 200 θερμιδες τη φορα με καθαρη διατροφη συν αεροβια μπουρδες λιπος θα βαλεις.και οσο περισσοτερους μυες εχεις τοσο πιο ευκολα χανεις το λιπος. οσο για τη βρωμη.αυτη π αναφερεις εχει καποια προσθετη ζαχαρη,προσωπικη αποψη ειναι αμελητεα ποσοτητα.βεβαια αν τη τρως με γαλα.απλα παρε τη κανονικη και βαζε κακαο μεσα η ξηροκαρπια


Ρε συ μαν με απογοητευσες τωρα.Με γαλα τα τρωω.Εχουν 24 γρμ σακχαρα και 16γρμ λιπος στα 100 γρμ.Εγω τρωω καθημερινα 80γρμ.Αν εχει το πρωινο λιγο παραπανω ζαχαρη ειναι τοσο φαουλ?η καθαρη βρωμη ποσο εχει ?
Το ειχα ως μαστ 1ο γευμα και ηταν γευστικο.Σκετη βρωμη εχω δοκιμασει και δεν τρωγεται με τιποτα.Αν προσθεσω μελια ξηροκαρπια κακαο και αλλα τετοια παλι δεν ανεβαινει η ζαχαρη και το λιπος?οποτε γιατι να το κανω.Το γαλα γιατι να το αντικαταστησω με γιαουρτι?

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε συ μαν με απογοητευσες τωρα.Με γαλα τα τρωω.Εχουν 24 γρμ σακχαρα και 16γρμ λιπος στα 100 γρμ.Εγω τρωω καθημερινα 80γρμ.Αν εχει το πρωινο λιγο παραπανω ζαχαρη ειναι τοσο φαουλ?η καθαρη βρωμη ποσο εχει ?
> Το ειχα ως μαστ 1ο γευμα και ηταν γευστικο.Σκετη βρωμη εχω δοκιμασει και δεν τρωγεται με τιποτα.Αν προσθεσω μελια ξηροκαρπια κακαο και αλλα τετοια παλι δεν ανεβαινει η ζαχαρη και το λιπος?οποτε γιατι να το κανω.Το γαλα γιατι να το αντικαταστησω με γιαουρτι?


αραξε σαν εναλλακτικη στα δωσα.το γιαουρτι εχει παραπανω πρωτεινη λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες σε κραταει παραπανω κτλπ.αυτο εσυ το καθοριζεις.δεν βγαινεις φαουλ με 24 γρ σιγα.απλα η κανονικη βρωμη ειναι λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενη αυτο ειναι ολο.εχει 2-3 γρ σακχαρα παραπανω φυτικες ινες κτλπ.δε χαθηκε κ ο κοσμος για 1 γευμα μη τρελενεσαι. και σαφως ανεβαζεις λιπαρα και ζαχαρη αν βαλεις μελι δλδ ζαχαρη.ξηροκαρπια ανεβαζεις καλα λιπαρα.οπως κ με κακαο.ειναι λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενα αυτο ειναι ολο.αν κ αν ζεστανεις γαλα και βαλεις τη βρωμη μεσα να μουλιασει θα αναθεωρησεις για το αν τρωγεται η οχι στανταρ.η αν κανεις κανενα πιτακι :01. Mr. Green:  οτι σε βολευει εσενα μεγαλε

ΥΓ. για συνταγες γενικοτερα με βρωμη πηγαινε στο τοπικ με τις συνταγες εχει πολλα

----------


## Irriversible

Διαβαζοντας στο site την ενοτητα που λεει για την διατροφη παρατηρησα οτι σε ενα σημειο λεει οτι για περιοδο ογκου η λκηψη πρωτεινης πρεπει να ανερχεται στα 3-3,5γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους , ενω πιο κατω αναφερει την κατανομη των θρεπτικων συστατικων για περιοδο ογκου σε ποσοστο επι τοις εκατο και δινει Πρωτείνες: 30 – 40 %  Υδατάνθρακες: 30 – 55 % Λίπη: 15 – 30% . Τα τελικα γραμμαρια λοιπον για τις πρωτεινες δεν βαινουν ιδια. Τελικα ποια ποσοτητα πρεπει να ακολουθειται? Επισης στην ενοτητα αυτη αναφερονται καποια τροφημα οπως το λινελαιο και το καρδαμελαιο και θελω να μου πειτε αν τα χρησημοποιειται στη διατροφη σας και που τα βρισκεται γτ σε σουπερ μαρκετ δεν τα εχω βρει.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Διαβαζοντας στο site την ενοτητα που λεει για την διατροφη παρατηρησα οτι σε ενα σημειο λεει οτι για περιοδο ογκου η λκηψη πρωτεινης πρεπει να ανερχεται στα 3-3,5γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους , ενω πιο κατω αναφερει την κατανομη των θρεπτικων συστατικων για περιοδο ογκου σε ποσοστο επι τοις εκατο και δινει Πρωτείνες: 30 – 40 %  Υδατάνθρακες: 30 – 55 % Λίπη: 15 – 30% . Τα τελικα γραμμαρια λοιπον για τις πρωτεινες δεν βαινουν ιδια. Τελικα ποια ποσοτητα πρεπει να ακολουθειται? Επισης στην ενοτητα αυτη αναφερονται καποια τροφημα οπως το λινελαιο και το καρδαμελαιο και θελω να μου πειτε αν τα χρησημοποιειται στη διατροφη σας και που τα βρισκεται γτ σε σουπερ μαρκετ δεν τα εχω βρει.


Ενας γενικός μπουσουλας ειναι 30/55/15 κι ανάλογα με τις συνθηκες το προσαρμόζεις(χωρις υπερβολές βεβαια).....Δεν υπαρχει λογος να το ψηριζεις τοσο πολύ με τα νουμερα-και στα 2 γρ.για καθε κιλό είσαι οκ,αν μπορεις να πας και λιγο παραπανω(πχ.2,5)κανενα πρόβλημα...Το *3 εχει να κανει με την γενική καταναλωση,οχι με την αποροφηση η οποια ειναι σχετικη στον καθε ενα,δλδ αν εισαι 80 κιλα και τρως περιπου 250 γρ.πρωτεινης σε 5 γευματα (5 *50) αυτο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι θα αποροφηθουν απο τον οργανισμο σου και τα 50 γρ.σε καθε γευμα...
Το λινελαιο είναι το ''ζευγαρι'' του ελαιολαδου στα καλα λιπαρα,το ελαιολαδο ειναι φουλ στα μονοακορεστα Ω9,ενω το λινελαιο στα πολυακορεστα Ω3,Ω6...Καλο ειναι να βαζεις απο μια κουταλια της σουπας  στην σαλατα,το βρισκεις σε βιολογικα σταντ,στα σουπερ μαρκετ και σε μαγαζια τετοιου ειδους.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nwnc

> αραξε σαν εναλλακτικη στα δωσα.το γιαουρτι εχει παραπανω πρωτεινη λιγοτερους υδατανθρακες σε κραταει παραπανω κτλπ.αυτο εσυ το καθοριζεις.δεν βγαινεις φαουλ με 24 γρ σιγα.απλα η κανονικη βρωμη ειναι λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενη αυτο ειναι ολο.εχει 2-3 γρ σακχαρα παραπανω φυτικες ινες κτλπ.δε χαθηκε κ ο κοσμος για 1 γευμα μη τρελενεσαι. και σαφως ανεβαζεις λιπαρα και ζαχαρη αν βαλεις μελι δλδ ζαχαρη.ξηροκαρπια ανεβαζεις καλα λιπαρα.οπως κ με κακαο.ειναι λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενα αυτο ειναι ολο.αν κ αν ζεστανεις γαλα και βαλεις τη βρωμη μεσα να μουλιασει θα αναθεωρησεις για το αν τρωγεται η οχι στανταρ.η αν κανεις κανενα πιτακι οτι σε βολευει εσενα μεγαλε
> 
> ΥΓ. για συνταγες γενικοτερα με βρωμη πηγαινε στο τοπικ με τις συνταγες εχει πολλα



Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κανω κατι φοβερα διαφορετικο.Κρυο γαλα για καλοκαιρι ειναι μαστ.Θα κανω διαφορες παραλαγες.Εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιες με βρωμη για πρωι?Συγκεκριμενα θελω να μαθω και ποσοτητες οπως ποσο γιαουρτι

----------


## tolis93

> Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κανω κατι φοβερα διαφορετικο.Κρυο γαλα για καλοκαιρι ειναι μαστ.Θα κανω διαφορες παραλαγες.Εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιες με βρωμη για πρωι?Συγκεκριμενα θελω να μαθω και ποσοτητες οπως ποσο γιαουρτι


σου ξανα λεω αν πας στις συνταγες θα βρεις πολλες για να τα βαλω ολα σε ενα ποστ απλα δε γινεται.ειναι απειρα.και οι παραλλαγες αλλες τοσες. ειτε πιτακι βρωμης ειτε κρεμα βρωμης ειτε με διαφορα μεσα πχ κανελα κτλπ. οι ποσοτητες ειναι καθαρα θεμα των ποσων θερμιδων χρειαζεσαι μεσα στη μερα βασικα.εσυ τις καθοριζεις

----------


## aepiskeptis

Nikola το λινελαιο στο στρατο το ειχαμε για να καθαριζουμε τα οπλα....


αν ειναι να φας φυτοοιστρογονα, τουλαχιστον φαε τιποτα νοστιμο κανα παγωτο

τα Ω3 του λιναριου ειναι ΑΛΑ αλφα λινολεικο οξυ, οπως και στα καρυδια δλδ, και για να χρησιμοποιηθει απτον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο μεταβολιζεται σε DHA-EPA και μετα σε κατι αλλο και στη διαδρομη αυτη μεγαλο μερος χανεται, δλδ δεν ειναι και τοσο βιοδιαθεσιμο.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> *Nikola το λινελαιο στο στρατο το ειχαμε για να καθαριζουμε τα οπλα....*
> 
> 
> αν ειναι να φας φυτοοιστρογονα, τουλαχιστον φαε τιποτα νοστιμο κανα παγωτο
> 
> τα Ω3 του λιναριου ειναι ΑΛΑ αλφα λινολεικο οξυ, οπως και στα καρυδια δλδ, και για να χρησιμοποιηθει απτον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο μεταβολιζεται σε DHA-EPA και μετα σε κατι αλλο και στη διαδρομη αυτη μεγαλο μερος χανεται, δλδ δεν ειναι και τοσο βιοδιαθεσιμο.


Σωστα,οπως και στην κατασκευη επίπλων χρησημοποιειται επισης,με την διαφορα βεβαια οτι αυτο το λινελαιο ειναι το οξειδωμένο προιον,οχι αυτο που καταναλωνεται....Για την βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα του ειλικρινα δεν γνωριζω,προσωπικα ετσι κι αλλιως προτιμω τα λιπαρα ψαρια(σαρδελλα,σκουμπρι)γι'αυτο το λογο και δεν ασχολουμαι ιδιαιτερα με αυτου του ειδους τα ''ζουμια''...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nwnc

Tα 6 γευματα βλεπω οτι γινονται  απο ολους
8:00  11:00   14:00  17:00   20:00  23:00 
Εχω καποιες αποριες

α) Το μεταπροπονητικο ειναι ενα απο αυτα τα γευματα?Καπου ειχα δει οτι τρως 1-1,5 ωρες μετα το μεταπροπονητικο αλλα δεν συμβαδιζει με το προγραμμα

β)Οι ωρες ειναι ενδικτικες απο οτι καταλαβα.Δηλαδη δεν πειραζει να γινει 9:00 12:00 14:00 (διαφορα 2ου και 3ου 2 ωρες και οχι 3)

γ)Και τελος η πιο σημαντικη ερωτηση.Το προγραμμα ειναι φτιαγμενο για καποιον που ξυπναει 7 και κοιμαται το αργοτερο μεχρι τις 12.Για εμας τους αλλους δεν εχω δει τιποτα.Ακομη και στη περιπτωση που ακολουθεις αυτο το ωραριο, στις περιπτωσεις που θα ξυπνας 11 αντι για 7 τοτε τι κανεις?
11:00 πρωινο   14:00 μεσημεριανο   17:00  3ο       20:00  4ο      23:00 5ο       02:00  6ο.  Αυτο  το προγραμμα για καποιον που ξυπνα 11:00 και κοιμαται 03:00 καλο μου φαινεται.Ενοοω οτι για τον προηγουμενο 11 ηταν αργα(μια ωρα πριν κοιμηθει) για να φαει αργα ενω για τον δευτερο που ακολουθει αλλο ωραριο ειναι οκ να φαει κανονικα 
Η μηπως σε αυτην τη περιπτωση κανεις ενα προγραμμα με 5 γευματα που παραλειπεις το δεκατιανο.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Καλημερα σας και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους  :01. Smile: 
Η θρεπτική αξία απ' τα μακαρόνια και το ρύζι στην συσκευασίες διαβάζω ότι είναι γύρο στα 350 θερμίδες/100γρ και 12γρ/7,7γρ αντίστοιχα πρωτείνης. Σε ιστοσελίδες που ψάχνω βλέπω για μακαρόνια και ρύζι είναι γύρο στις 100 θερμίδες ανα 100γρ και 3,3 πρωτεΐνη. Ποιο είναι το σωστό?
Ευχαριστώ  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> Καλημερα σας και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους 
> Η θρεπτική αξία απ' τα μακαρόνια και το ρύζι στην συσκευασίες διαβάζω ότι είναι γύρο στα 350 θερμίδες/100γρ και 12γρ/7,7γρ αντίστοιχα πρωτείνης. Σε ιστοσελίδες που ψάχνω βλέπω για μακαρόνια και ρύζι είναι γύρο στις 100 θερμίδες ανα 100γρ και 3,3 πρωτεΐνη. Ποιο είναι το σωστό?
> Ευχαριστώ


το πρωτο αναφερεται σε αβραστο.το 2ο λογικα σε βρασμενα.υπαρχουν κ ρυζια προβρασμενα με κατι ενδιαμεσο σε θερμιδες. το καλυτερο ειναι να μετρας θερμιδες σε ωμη ποσοτητα με το βρασιμο το βαρος μεταβαλεται κατα πολυ

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> το πρωτο αναφερεται σε αβραστο.το 2ο λογικα σε βρασμενα.υπαρχουν κ ρυζια προβρασμενα με κατι ενδιαμεσο σε θερμιδες. το καλυτερο ειναι να μετρας θερμιδες σε ωμη ποσοτητα με το βρασιμο το βαρος μεταβαλεται κατα πολυ


Εγώ πόσες θερμίδες και πρωτεΐνη θα πάρω δηλαδή αν βράσω 100γρ μακαρόνια?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Εγώ πόσες θερμίδες και πρωτεΐνη θα πάρω δηλαδή αν βράσω 100γρ μακαρόνια?


αν τα μετρησεις αβραστα δλδ μετρησεις 100 γρ μακαρονια και μετα τα βρασεις θα παρεις τις 350κατι π βγαζουν. αν τα βρασεις κ μετρησεις 100 εξαρταται γυρω στις 100 θερμιδες βγαινουν.μπορει να βγουν και 80 μπορει και 120

----------


## average_joe

> Tα 6 γευματα βλεπω οτι γινονται  απο ολους
> 
> *μπα δεν θα το ελεγα. απλα ειναι το πιο κλασικο, δοκιμασμενο πρωτοκολλο*.
> 
> 8:00  11:00   14:00  17:00   20:00  23:00 
> Εχω καποιες αποριες
> 
> α) Το μεταπροπονητικο ειναι ενα απο αυτα τα γευματα?Καπου ειχα δει οτι τρως 1-1,5 ωρες μετα το μεταπροπονητικο αλλα δεν συμβαδιζει με το προγραμμα
> 
> ...


μην προσπαθεις να το κανεις αυστηρα με συγκεκριμενο ωραριο. η ζωη θα σε κραταει απασχολημενο παντα με κατι αλλο, και ετσι πρεπει.  :01. Smile: 
φυσικα και γινεται αλλα αργα ή γρηγορα θα σε πιεζει κατι τετοιο, αλλα αυτο παει αναλογα με τις υποχρεωσεις σου.
κανονισε μεσα στη μερα να παιρνεις την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που σου αναλογει, καθορισε οπως εσυ νομιζεις οτι σε βοηθα τα υπολοιπα μακρος σου και voila. το ωραριο που χεις ποσταρει μια χαρα γινεται. μπορεις να τα μοιρασεις βεβαια και στα 5 γευματα. οπως σε βολευει ρε συ, ετσι θα μπορεις να χεις συνεπεια. αν δεν προλαβαινεις ενα γευμα, βαλτα αυτα που θα τρωγες στα αλλα κτλ.

----------


## Dr.Akis

xreiazomai voi9ia pedes loipon eimai 1,74 93 kila kai 9elw na ftasw sta 80-83 ekei peirpou pigenw tria xronia kick boxing alla ta proigoumena xronia den me endiefre ta kanw kapoio swma kanw ki gumnastirio parallila kai exw kanei kati... mporei kapoios na pou kapoia diatrofi i kanena trick gia na ta xasw oso pio grigora ginetai gt skopevw afou ta xasw na valw merika kila se ogko
euxaristw :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> xreiazomai voi9ia pedes loipon eimai 1,74 93 kila kai 9elw na ftasw sta 80-83 ekei peirpou pigenw tria xronia kick boxing alla ta proigoumena xronia den me endiefre ta kanw kapoio swma kanw ki gumnastirio parallila kai exw kanei kati... mporei kapoios na pou kapoia diatrofi i kanena trick gia na ta xasw oso pio grigora ginetai gt skopevw afou ta xasw na valw merika kila se ogko
> euxaristw


ρε συ αδερφε γραφε ελληνικα τι ειναι αυτο μονιμως με τα γκρικλις.τελος παντων.

ακου τι θα κανεις.ανοιξε ενα τοπικ με τη διατροφη σου παλι τα στατς σου κτλπ.γιατι εδω μεσα θα χαθουν.το ολο θεμα ειναι να τρως ελαφρως υποθερμιδικα.καθαρα και να κανεις υπομονη.το να χασεις βαρος ολοι το ξερουμε ενω δυσκολο δεν ειναι θελει χρονο.γιαυτο κ το πλανο σ πρεπει να μην ειναι κουραστικο. οποτε ενα θεμα με τη διατροφη σου θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο

----------


## Dr.Akis

> ρε συ αδερφε γραφε ελληνικα τι ειναι αυτο μονιμως με τα γκρικλις.τελος παντων.
> 
> ακου τι θα κανεις.ανοιξε ενα τοπικ με τη διατροφη σου παλι τα στατς σου κτλπ.γιατι εδω μεσα θα χαθουν.το ολο θεμα ειναι να τρως ελαφρως υποθερμιδικα.καθαρα και να κανεις υπομονη.το να χασεις βαρος ολοι το ξερουμε ενω δυσκολο δεν ειναι θελει χρονο.γιαυτο κ το πλανο σ πρεπει να μην ειναι κουραστικο. οποτε ενα θεμα με τη διατροφη σου θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο


an mporeis na mou peis esu etsi peripou kamia diatrofi gt 9elw na ta xasw oso pio grigora ginetai...

----------


## tolis93

> an mporeis na mou peis esu etsi peripou kamia diatrofi gt 9elw na ta xasw oso pio grigora ginetai...


ρε συ γραφε ελληνικα.ειναι κανονας του φορουμ....

στο περιπου πως θα σου πω απο τη στιγμη π δε ξερω τι τρως ηδη?και με το περιπου δε κανεις και δουλεια

----------


## BodyBUilding

μπορει καποιος να μου πει καμια σελιδα για το ποσεσ θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωω για ογκο? μου ειχε δοσει καποιος αλλα τν ξεχασα

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> αν τα μετρησεις αβραστα δλδ μετρησεις 100 γρ μακαρονια και μετα τα βρασεις θα παρεις τις 350κατι π βγαζουν. αν τα βρασεις κ μετρησεις 100 εξαρταται γυρω στις 100 θερμιδες βγαινουν.μπορει να βγουν και 80 μπορει και 120


ok το κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ!  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> μπορει καποιος να μου πει καμια σελιδα για το ποσεσ θερμιδες πρεπει να τρωω για ογκο? μου ειχε δοσει καποιος αλλα τν ξεχασα


googlare τη λεξη caloriecounter και θα σ βγαλει πολλα.η πηγαινε στο σαιτ του scooby1961 εχει και αυτος μια φορμουλα αν κ σ βγαζει του κερατα τις θερμιδες. προσωπικα ανεβασε 300-500 απο αυτες π συντηρισαι.αυτες ειναι οι στανταρ οσες θελεις

----------


## BodyBUilding

> googlare τη λεξη caloriecounter και θα σ βγαλει πολλα.η πηγαινε στο σαιτ του scooby1961 εχει και αυτος μια φορμουλα αν κ σ βγαζει του κερατα τις θερμιδες. προσωπικα ανεβασε 300-500 απο αυτες π συντηρισαι.αυτες ειναι οι στανταρ οσες θελεις


μπορεις να μου δοσεις ενα  site γιατι δν μπορω να βρω στο google

----------


## chili

γεια σας παιδια μετα απο ενα διαλειμμα 2μιση μηνων ξεκινησα παλι γυμναστηριο. Εχω βαλει απο οταν σταματησα 5 κιλα, θα ηταν καλο να αρχησω κετο για γρηγορα αποτελεσματα ή ειναι πολυ νωρις και δε θα χει καλα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## spartan77

γνωμη μου να αλλαξεις διατροφη και να αυξησεις το αεροβιο!

----------


## tolis93

> μπορεις να μου δοσεις ενα  site γιατι δν μπορω να βρω στο google


 http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm ελα ρε φιλε πες απλα βαριεμαι να ψαχνω.ενα googlαρισμα εκανα τη λεξη calorie counter και ηταν το τριτο....

----------


## tolis93

> ok το κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ!


anytime :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ippokratis

παίδες,whey σε γιαούρτι,υπάρχει τρόπος να διαλύεται κάπως,να μην είναι δηλαδή ατόφια η σκόνη πάνω στο γιαούρτι με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάει στο πιάτο κλπ κλπ;

----------


## giannis_ex

Το φιλετο σολωμου (rio mare φαση), πως το τρωτε?   :08. Food:

----------


## tolis93

> παίδες,whey σε γιαούρτι,υπάρχει τρόπος να διαλύεται κάπως,να μην είναι δηλαδή ατόφια η σκόνη πάνω στο γιαούρτι με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάει στο πιάτο κλπ κλπ;


ελαχιστο γαλα και πολυ καλο ανακατεμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> Το φιλετο σολωμου (rio mare φαση), πως το τρωτε?


προσωπικα ανοιγω κονσερβα το βαζω στο πιατο αφου το στραγγιξω και ετοιμο.

----------


## giannis_ex

Θενκς! Και κατι ακομα: αλλαξα προσφατα το πρωινο μου απο special K σε quaker (και τα 2 μαζι με γαλα, σταφιδες, μελι και αμυγδαλα και ενα σεικερ whey εννοειται). Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω πριν μετα απο 2-3 ωρες πεινουσα και τσιμπουσα διαφορα (φρουτα, ξηρους καρπους, μπαρες κτλ), τωρα σκαω και με κραταει μεχρι το μεσημεριανο. Αυτο ειναι καλο ή κακο? Αν ειναι κακο να επανελθω στα παλια, αν ειναι καλο μου κανει και οικονομια  :01. Mr. Green:  Να πω οτι δε μετραω θερμιδες, αντιθετως προσπαθω να τρωω οσο περισσοτερο (και καθαροτερα) μπορω.

----------


## tolis93

> Θενκς! Και κατι ακομα: αλλαξα προσφατα το πρωινο μου απο special K σε quaker (και τα 2 μαζι με γαλα, σταφιδες, μελι και αμυγδαλα και ενα σεικερ whey εννοειται). Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω πριν μετα απο 2-3 ωρες πεινουσα και τσιμπουσα διαφορα (φρουτα, ξηρους καρπους, μπαρες κτλ), τωρα σκαω και με κραταει μεχρι το μεσημεριανο. Αυτο ειναι καλο ή κακο? Αν ειναι κακο να επανελθω στα παλια, αν ειναι καλο μου κανει και οικονομια  Να πω οτι δε μετραω θερμιδες, αντιθετως προσπαθω να τρωω οσο περισσοτερο (και καθαροτερα) μπορω.


δεν υπαρχει καλο και κακο.το οτι σε κραταει για μενα καλο ειναι θα λεγα.προφανως κανεις ογκο.κρατα το οπως εχει και τα διαφορα π τσιμπολογουσες βαλτα η αργοτερα η πολυ απλα αυξησε τα ξηροκαρπια το πρωι π εχουν και αρκετες θερμιδες ωστε να κανεις τη δουλεια π κανες πριν.αν και η βρωμη σε θεμα ογκου εχει πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο τα δημητριακα.ποιανει λιγοτερο χωρο με λιγα λογια με τις θερμιδες να ναι 360-380 στα 100 γρ.δλδ μισο μπωλ περιπου και κατι ψιλα

----------


## giannis_ex

> δεν υπαρχει καλο και κακο.το οτι σε κραταει για μενα καλο ειναι θα λεγα.προφανως κανεις ογκο.κρατα το οπως εχει και τα διαφορα π τσιμπολογουσες βαλτα η αργοτερα η πολυ απλα αυξησε τα ξηροκαρπια το πρωι π εχουν και αρκετες θερμιδες ωστε να κανεις τη δουλεια π κανες πριν.αν και η βρωμη σε θεμα ογκου εχει πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο τα δημητριακα.ποιανει λιγοτερο χωρο με λιγα λογια με τις θερμιδες να ναι 360-380 στα 100 γρ.δλδ μισο μπωλ περιπου και κατι ψιλα


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GrigorisKots

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποσα γραμμαρια προτεινης εχει το μπουτι της γαλοπουλας γιατι καποιοσ μου ειπε οτι εχει λιγο πιο κατο απο το στηθος κοτοπουλου...

----------


## tolis93

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποσα γραμμαρια προτεινης εχει το μπουτι της γαλοπουλας γιατι καποιοσ μου ειπε οτι εχει λιγο πιο κατο απο το στηθος κοτοπουλου...


καλα ολοκληρο θεμα για μια ερωτηση ενω ηδη εχει απαντηθει.anyway δεν ειναι της δικαιοδοσιας μ να σχολιαζω τετοια. εχει παραπανω λιπος παντως και 17-19 γρ πρωτεινη στα 100. πανω κατω σα το μπουτι κοτοπουλου.

ΥΓ αν εψαχνες στα θεματα διατροφης εχει ολοκληρους πινακες θα ηταν πιο ευκολο για σενα

----------


## koulara!

πως σας ακουγεται τωρα σε περιοδο ογκου μετα απο προπονηση ενα σεικ με: 1 skoop πρωτεινη,1/1.5 σκοοπ βρωμη σκονη(αλεσμενη στο μπλεντερ) και hemo???και ισως και κρεατινη

----------


## ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ 42

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ:

Εάν τελειώσω την προπόνηση π.χ. στις 19:00, μετά από λίγο τρώω το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα (πλούσιο, με τα γνωστά) και πριν πέσω για ύπνο στις π.χ. 12:00 έχω έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκό αλλά και αλμυρό (μετά το τέλος των 6 γευμάτων), νιώθω οτι μπορώ να κατεβάσω όλο το ψυγείο.

Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί δεν έχω πάρει τις απαραίτητες θερμίδες ή έχω κουραστεί από το πρόγραμμα; 

Πρέπει να σας ενημερώσω ότι, κάνω το πρόγραμμα των 4 ημερών, του κου Τριανταφύλλου, αεροβική, κτλ, τρώω 6 γεύματα (με τα γνωστά υδατάνθρακες και πρωτείνες) αλλά δεν παίρνω κανένα συμπλήρωμα. Είμαι 105 κιλά, 1.90 ύψος.

Φαντάζομαι ότι πιθανόν να υπάρχει παρόμοια΄ερώτηση, αλλά είναι αδύνατον να το ψάξω. Κάθε γνώμη και άποψη δεκτή. Ευχαριστώ :01. Wink:

----------


## magavaTOUT

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ:
> 
> Εάν τελειώσω την προπόνηση π.χ. στις 19:00, μετά από λίγο τρώω το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα (πλούσιο, με τα γνωστά) και πριν πέσω για ύπνο στις π.χ. 12:00 έχω έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκό αλλά και αλμυρό (μετά το τέλος των 6 γευμάτων), νιώθω οτι μπορώ να κατεβάσω όλο το ψυγείο.
> 
> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί δεν έχω πάρει τις απαραίτητες θερμίδες ή έχω κουραστεί από το πρόγραμμα; 
> 
> Πρέπει να σας ενημερώσω ότι, κάνω το πρόγραμμα των 4 ημερών, του κου Τριανταφύλλου, αεροβική, κτλ, τρώω 6 γεύματα (με τα γνωστά υδατάνθρακες και πρωτείνες) αλλά δεν παίρνω κανένα συμπλήρωμα. Είμαι 105 κιλά, 1.90 ύψος.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι πιθανόν να υπάρχει παρόμοια΄ερώτηση, αλλά είναι αδύνατον να το ψάξω. Κάθε γνώμη και άποψη δεκτή. Ευχαριστώ


Αυτο συμβαινει επειδη εχεις γεματο ψυγειο!!!
Μετα την προπονηση εχεις ενα γευμα και υπνο? Μπορεις να βγαλεις ενα γευμα απο πριν και να το βαλεις μετα κι αυτο αν εχεις τοσο μεγαλη επιθυμια για φαγητο.Δλδ 7-9 προπ, 9.30 φαγητο, 11.30 φαγητο, υπνος. Επισης κατι τετιες λιγουρες εγω τις καταπολεμησα με μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα!!

Το αν παιρνεις τις απαραιτητες θερμιδες εσυ το ξερεις!!

----------


## jim-jimakos

καλησπερα σας... να ρωτησω κατι...

Την βραδυνή μου "πρόσληψη" σε πρωτείνες την κάνω από 5-6 αυγά...
Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα που δεν είναι "ζωικής πηγής"???
Μηπως 5-6 αυγά καθημερινά είναι "too much"??

ευχαριστω

----------


## TheWorst

τα αυγα ειναι ζωικη πρωτεϊνη /πηγης/ 
Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με 5-6 αυγα ..

----------


## jim-jimakos

> τα αυγα ειναι ζωικη πρωτεϊνη /πηγης/ 
> Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με 5-6 αυγα ..


Ναι δικό μου λάθος "διατυπωσης"....
εννοω διατροφικής αξίας.. μιας και δεν είναι κοτόπουλο ή ψάρι...
αυτο εννοω....

----------


## koulara!

πως σας ακουγεται τωρα σε περιοδο ογκου μετα απο προπονηση ενα σεικ με: 1 skoop πρωτεινη,1/1.5 σκοοπ βρωμη σκονη(αλεσμενη στο μπλεντερ) και hemo???και ισως και κρεατινη

----------


## TheWorst

τι σχεση εχει αυτο  :01. lol:  Οτι δεν ειναι κοτοπουλο ή ψαρι νομιζεις οτι ειναι μικροτερης ποιοτητας ? Ασε που οι μλκιες με τα ψαρια και τα κοτοπουλα στα σουπερμαρκετ ειναι σκ@τ@ τελειως..

----------


## tolis93

> τι σχεση εχει αυτο  Οτι δεν ειναι κοτοπουλο ή ψαρι νομιζεις οτι ειναι μικροτερης ποιοτητας ? *Ασε που οι μλκιες με τα ψαρια και τα κοτοπουλα στα σουπερμαρκετ ειναι σκ@τ@ τελειως*..


το οτι δεν ειναι σα του χωριου το κρεας και σαν της αλασκας το ψαρι ναι.αλλα απο που κ ως που αχρηστα? θα πρεπε να χα πεθανει με τοσο ψαρι π τρωω τοτε ρε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> πως σας ακουγεται τωρα σε περιοδο ογκου μετα απο προπονηση ενα σεικ με: 1 skoop πρωτεινη,1/1.5 σκοοπ βρωμη σκονη(αλεσμενη στο μπλεντερ) και hemo???και ισως και κρεατινη


αν χωραει στα μακρος σου μια χαρα ειναι αν κ εγω θα βαζα αντι για βρωμη καμια μπανανα η θα βαζα και τη βρωμη και τη μπανανα. μια δωση περσυ το χειμωνα το κανα αυτο με 2 μπανανες γαλα κακαο και πρωτεινη.μπομπα γινοταν λεμε

----------


## ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ 42

> Αυτο συμβαινει επειδη εχεις γεματο ψυγειο!!!
> Μετα την προπονηση εχεις ενα γευμα και υπνο? Μπορεις να βγαλεις ενα γευμα απο πριν και να το βαλεις μετα κι αυτο αν εχεις τοσο μεγαλη επιθυμια για φαγητο.Δλδ 7-9 προπ, 9.30 φαγητο, 11.30 φαγητο, υπνος. Επισης κατι τετιες λιγουρες εγω τις καταπολεμησα με μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα!!
> 
> Το αν παιρνεις τις απαραιτητες θερμιδες εσυ το ξερεις!!



Φίλε magavaTOUT, ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. 

Καλή ιδέα τα σπαστά γεύματα, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.

Πως τις λιγούρες τις καταπολεμάς με 10 αμύγδαλα;;; Θέλω τουλάχιστον 20-25 για να πω ότι με "έπιασαν" :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

> το οτι δεν ειναι σα του χωριου το κρεας και σαν της αλασκας το ψαρι ναι.αλλα απο που κ ως που αχρηστα? θα πρεπε να χα πεθανει με τοσο ψαρι π τρωω τοτε ρε


οχι αχρηστα ρε , λεω οτι ειναι σκ@τ@ κατεψυγμενα και εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης σε 2 χρονια ενω μπορει να'ναι απο τον β' παγκοσμιο.. Αλλα εχει και που πουλαν φρεσκα ψαρια. Οσον αφορα τα κοτοπουλα υπαρχουν εδω περα που πουλαν και 1 χρονου και αλλου 1 εβδομαδας, αλλα πρεπει να εχεις γνωστους για αυτο  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> οχι αχρηστα ρε , λεω οτι ειναι σκ@τ@ κατεψυγμενα και εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης σε 2 χρονια ενω μπορει να'ναι απο τον β' παγκοσμιο.. Αλλα εχει και που πουλαν φρεσκα ψαρια. Οσον αφορα τα κοτοπουλα υπαρχουν εδω περα που πουλαν και 1 χρονου και αλλου 1 εβδομαδας, αλλα πρεπει να εχεις γνωστους για αυτο


μεγαλε 1 χρονου?τι σκατα σας ταιζουν εκει στη γερμανια? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Abdala Shamma

Hi gyz .. Στο μεσημεριανο μ έχω 150γρ σ.κοτόπουλο και 80γρ ρύζι ωμά ζυγισμένα και τα 2 , ο πατέρας τελευταία μ φέρνει κάτι φρέσκες σαρδέλες  :08. Turtle:  και λέω να τις τσακίζω αυτές τις μέρες άλλα το θέμα είναι τι ποσότητα να τρώω έτσι να ώστε να περνω την απαραίτητη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης αλλά και να μην ξεφύγω τελείως από θερμίδες ?
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## tolis93

> Hi gyz .. Στο μεσημεριανο μ έχω 150γρ σ.κοτόπουλο και 80γρ ρύζι ωμά ζυγισμένα και τα 2 , ο πατέρας τελευταία μ φέρνει κάτι φρέσκες σαρδέλες  και λέω να τις τσακίζω αυτές τις μέρες άλλα το θέμα είναι τι ποσότητα να τρώω έτσι να ώστε να περνω την απαραίτητη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης αλλά και να μην ξεφύγω τελείως από θερμίδες ?
> ευχαριστώ..


γυρω στα 120-130 γρ θα λεγα μιας κ εχουν αρκετα λιπαρα.καλα βεβαια.απλα για να μη βγεις απο τα μακρος σου

----------


## Abdala Shamma

οκ thnx αλλα τα 120γρ ωμά με το κόκαλο τα ζυγίζω? γτ μου φαίνεται κάπως λίγο ..

----------


## TheWorst

> μεγαλε 1 χρονου?τι σκατα σας ταιζουν εκει στη γερμανια?


οχι , λεω οτι δεν γραφουν ημερομηνια παραγωγης και μπορει να ειναι και 5 χρονων.. Κανει δεν ξερει .. Για αυτο ειναι μαπα .. Και τα κρεατα πρεπει να ξερεις απο που να τα παιρνεις , εγω τωρα βρηκα επιτελους χασαπικο (καλα οχι ακριβως) που φερνουν καθε εβδομαδα φρεσκο δευτερα και πεμπτη.. Και απο κει παιρνω

----------


## tolis93

> οχι , λεω οτι δεν γραφουν ημερομηνια παραγωγης και μπορει να ειναι και 5 χρονων.. Κανει δεν ξερει .. Για αυτο ειναι μαπα .. Και τα κρεατα πρεπει να ξερεις απο που να τα παιρνεις , εγω τωρα βρηκα επιτελους χασαπικο (καλα οχι ακριβως) που φερνουν καθε εβδομαδα φρεσκο δευτερα και πεμπτη.. Και απο κει παιρνω


πραγματικα οποιος εχει προσβαση σε φρεσκο κρεας η χωριου ειναι αλλη φαση.αφου σκεφτομαι σοβαρα μωλις τελειωσω σπουδες για να χαλαρωσω απο αυτη τη κατασταση της αθηνας να παω να μεινω στα ριζια παλι για κανα 2 χρονια να ηρεμησει το κεφαλι μ.και μαζι με αυτο θα εχω πλεονεκτημα φρεσκου φαγητου.χωρις ενεσεις κολαγονου και ορμωνων :01. Mr. Green:  κ ειναι κ τζαμπα εκει ολα.6 ευρω σε σετιατοριο 1 ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο.αν τα χεις σε αφθονια.τελος παντων μη βγαινουμε κ οφ . btw ελλαδα ερχεσαι καθολου εσυ? απαντα πμ αν ειναι

----------


## TheWorst

τι λετε για γρηγορος και αργους υ/ες σε ενα γευμα (μεταπροπονητικο)   :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το ψειριζεις πολυ και χανεις το νοημα.

Οπως σου ειπαν στο θεμα με τις φωτος, κατσε σε καποιο προγραμμα διατροφης και προπονησης για 2-3 μηνες και μετα δες τα αποτελεσματα. Σταθερες θερμιδες και μακρος κοιτα να εχεις, τωρα αν θα φας 100γρ μελι, 100γρ ζαχαρη, 100γρ βρωμη ή 100γρ πατατα ξερω γω, δεν νομιζω οτι πανω σου θα εχει καποια εμφανη διαφορα. placebo ισως..

----------


## TheWorst

απλα μαζευω ελαχιστες θερμιδες . Εχω 150 υ/α 150 πρωτεινη και 25 λιπαρα 1600 θερμιδες στην καλυτερη  .. Και ειναι λιγο καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Giannistzn

Εννοεις οτι χρειαζεσαι παραπανω ετσι? Ε ή συνδιασε πηγες ή αυξησε ποσοτητες.

Αν θες απλα θερμιδες, κροκους αυγων και ταχινι, εγω σε low carb απο εκει μαζευω. Ή βαζεις μοσχαρι αν βγαινεις οικονομικα. Παντως με 1 γεματη κουτ. γλυκου ταχινι ανεβαινεις 70-80 kcal, δεν ειναι λιγα..
Αν το θεμα σου ειναι απλα ο υδ/κας σου ειπα παραπανω, ή αυξησε λιγο ή συνδιασε πηγες.

Αν το θεμα ειναι η πεινα, κουραγιο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια αν πας και κανεις εντονη προπονηση με βαρη νηστικος τι θα συμβει? Καις μυες?
Τι συμβουλευεται για να τρωω κατι πριν την προπονηση με βαρη?

----------


## average_joe

δεν θα καψεις μυς τοσο ευκολα, εκτος αν εισαι σε πολυ χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους. δεν ξερω ποσο παραγωγικη προπο ομως μπορεις να κανεις, εδω λενε εξαρταται απο το ατομο και απο το ποσες ωρες εχεις να φας, εγω μια χαρα κανω με 15- 17 ωρες (αν και δεν νομιζω να αναφερεσαι σε τοσο μεγαλη χρονικη περιοδο) χωρις φαγητο.
αν εχεις κανει ενα καλο μικτο γευμα εστω και αρκετες ωρες πριν δεν θα χεις προβλημα.

τεσπα αν θες κατι πριν απο την προπονηση προτεινεται bcaa.
αλλιως λιγη πρωτεινη σε σκονη, αν ειναι πολλων πηγων κατα τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα (αν με ρωταγες εμενα σε αυτο θα πηγαινα αν εχεις να φας πολλες ωρες).
αν θες φαγητο κοιτα να χεις φαει κανα τριωρο πριν.
η συσταση του εξαρταται απο τον τυπο διατροφης που κανεις.

----------


## aepiskeptis

απλα για να κανω ενα update στα περι νηστικο αρκουδι δε χορευει

απο 26/7-20/8 με 4-5 προπονησεις ανα εβδ, εκανα ενα γευμα ανα ημερα βραδινο, προσπαθουσα να φαω οσο περισσοτερη πρωτεινη μπορουσα, οσο περισσοτερο φαι μπορουσα και τα γευματα κρατουσαν γυρω στις 2 ωρες με κατι διαλειμματα, προσθεσης, ζεσταματος, αναμιξης, μαγειρεματος κτλ.

συμπερασματα.

Α. οι προπονησεις δεν εχαναν σε ενταση, αλλα κολλησαμε και δεν ειχαμε καμια προοδο, παρα ψιχουλακια.

Β. εχασα καποια μυικη μαζα, λογικο μια και ο στοχος ειναι να χασω βαρος. και λιγοτερο λιπος αποτι εχανα με τα 2 γευματα που εκανα πιο πριν, κι αυτο λογικο μια και τα πρωτα κιλα φευγουν πιο γρηγορα.

Γ. τα Α, Β ειναι κοινα συμπερασματα με τις προηγουμενες φορες (2) που το ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει στο παρελθον, αλλα για περισσοτερο καιρο, 2 μηνες καθε φορα.


Προτασεις.

1. αν ειναι να δοκιμασει καποιος κατι παρομοιο νομιζω οτι πρεπει να φαει περισσοτερο, δλδ να κανει προπονηση μεσημερι και να περασει το απογευμα τρωγοντας τουλαχιστον 16.00-22.00.

2. τα bcaa στα 8 γρ αγευστη σκονη, με κουταλι κατευθειαν στο στομα, προσωπικα με βαραινουν, και δε μπορουσα να προπονηθω σε τοση ενταση οση χωρις αυτα. 2 μονοδοσεις νητρικου με 4 γρ bcaa και ο,τι καλουδι φανηκαν να δουλευουν καλυτερα, αλλα μαλλον οφειλοταν στο μιγμα β-αλανινης, καφεινης κτλ.

3. τις τελευταιες 4 προπονησεις δοκιμασα το εξης 50γρ whey (αγευστη 82% ειναι) + 1 σοκολατακι dark chocolate 70%, 1ωρα πριν την προπονηση. το ιδιο μετα την προπονηση (θελω κανα 20λεπτο να παω σπιτι). Και 1-1.5 ωρα μετα. Κανονικο γευμα.

Και οι 4 προπονησεις ηταν πολυ πολυ πολυ καλυτερες και αποδοτικοτερες απ ο,τι εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι τωρα, πολυ ευχαριστη αλλαγη.

Περιπου ιδια αισθηση μου δινει και αν εχω φαει 10-12 ωρες πριν την προπονηση, κατι σε αυγα-μπεικον-κοτοπουλο-κοττατζ-ρυζι-σαλατα.

αλλα να γινεται συχνα τετοιο πρωινο στις 7.00 δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερο, νομιζω.

----------


## Billys51

Δηλαδη θα κανω θα κανω και αποτελεσματα δεν θα βλεπω δηλαδη εννοεις? Χμ..Θα το αλλαξω

----------


## freebil

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και απο μένα.Είμαι αρχάριος, υψος 1.80, 78 κιλά και θέλω να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι με τη διατροφή μου. Πηγαίνω για μπάσκετ 2 φορες την εβδομάδα και 3 φορες          γυμναστηριο.Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα πρόχειρο πρόγραμμα διατροφής που θα αρχίσω να ακολουθώ.Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η γράμμωση.Τι λέτε για κάτι τέτοιο?

Πρωί - Πιτάκι βρώμης με μέλι
Δεκατιανό -  μήλο,πατάτα βραστή 
Μεσημέρι - στηθος κοτόπουλο και σαλάτα(ντομάτα,αγγουρι)

Προπόνηση

Μετα την προπόνηση - Αυγά,μπανάνα
Βράδυ - γιαούρτι με μέλι και ξηροί καρποί


Θέλω για αρχή να καθορίσω τις τροφες και μετα να δω ποσότητες. Καθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## ippokratis

> Περιπου ιδια αισθηση μου δινει και αν εχω φαει 10-12 ωρες πριν την προπονηση, κατι σε αυγα-μπεικον-κοτοπουλο-κοττατζ-ρυζι-σαλατα.
> 
> αλλα να γινεται συχνα τετοιο πρωινο στις 7.00 δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερο, νομιζω.


από ποια άποψη λες ότι δεν είναι καλό να γίνεται συχνά τέτοιο πρωινό;ρωτάω γιατί το συνηθισμένο μου πρωινό είναι αυγά-μπέικον-κόττατζ

----------


## Irriversible

Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχουν διακυμανσεις στην περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης στα διαφορα μερη του μοσχαριου? Φανταζομαι θα υπαρχει , αλλα ποιο μερος εχει μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα εγω ας πουμε επιλεγω ποντικι γτ ειναι απο τα πιο μαλακα μερη του μοσχαριου.

----------


## tolis93

> Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχουν διακυμανσεις στην περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεινης στα διαφορα μερη του μοσχαριου? Φανταζομαι θα υπαρχει , αλλα ποιο μερος εχει μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα εγω ας πουμε επιλεγω ποντικι γτ ειναι απο τα πιο μαλακα μερη του μοσχαριου.


η διαφορα ειναι τετοια που δεν εχει νοημα.καλυτερα να κοιταμε τα πιο αλιπα μερη στα κρεατα παρα ποια εχουν περισσοτερη πρωτεινη.η μονη σχετικα μεγαλη διαφορα ειναι μεταξυ στηθος κ μπουτι κοτοπουλο π το ενα εχει 22-23 και το αλλο 17-18 αλλα και παλι φαε 40-50 γρ παραπανω κ τελειωσε τα καλυψες

----------


## TheWorst

καλυτερα αυτα με το περισσοτερο λιπος να κοιτας τολη , οχι τα αλιπα ..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> καλυτερα αυτα με το περισσοτερο λιπος να κοιτας τολη , οχι τα αλιπα ..


ενα καλο λογο δως μ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

τα λιπαρα  :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> από ποια άποψη λες ότι δεν είναι καλό να γίνεται συχνά τέτοιο πρωινό;ρωτάω γιατί το συνηθισμένο μου πρωινό είναι αυγά-μπέικον-κόττατζ


σε μπερδεψοανησυχησα χωρις λογο σορρυ  :01. Embarassed: 


αλλα να γινεται συχνα τετοιο πρωινο στις 7.00 δεν ειναι κ ο,τι καλυτερο ...... απο αποψη χρονου.....νομιζω.


μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι τι να γραψω και το γραφω στον αερα


μεχρι να τα μαγειρεψω, να τα φαω, να πλυνω πιατα, ειχε "μεσημεριασει"

επισης οταν τρωω, για καμια ωρα, δυο κατεβαζω στροφες, οποτε στη δουλεια ημουν καπως νωχελικός και δε μαρεσε και πολυ.

----------


## tolis93

> τα λιπαρα


τα κατα 80 % κορεσμενα λες?αυτα π παιρνουμε στανταρ οσα χρειαζομαστε κ απο αυγα γιαουρτια γαλατα?

----------


## bowthruster

> επισης οταν τρωω, για καμια ωρα, δυο κατεβαζω στροφες, οποτε στη δουλεια ημουν καπως νωχελικός και δε μαρεσε και πολυ.


υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να γίνεται λόγω "καρφιού" στην ινσουλίνη (insuline spike);

----------


## TheWorst

> τα κατα 80 % κορεσμενα λες?αυτα π παιρνουμε στανταρ οσα χρειαζομαστε κ απο αυγα γιαουρτια γαλατα?


αν τα παιρνεις απο αλλου οκ .. Αλλα αν εισαι σε γραμμωση με υψηλα λιπαρα και την μερα παιρνεις στα 150 με 200 λιπαρα , τοτε ισως το χρειαστεις..

----------


## Giannistzn

Ποιος τρωει στη γραμμωση 200γρ λιπαρα και δεν θα καλυψει απο αλλες πηγες και θα χρειαστει να ψαχνει λιπαρα κρεατα? Να μου πεις για οικονομια οκ το δεχομαι, αλλα οχι διαλεγε λιπαρα κομματια-κρεατα για να μαζευεις γρ λιπαρων.

Να μου πεις οτι εισαι σε κετο και εισαι μπεΐκονοφαγος και λουκανικοφαγος για να βγαλεις τα high fat days παλι οκ. Αλλα παραπερα οχι δεν το δεχομαι

Παρα πολυ καλο το κοκκινο κρεας, παρα πολυ καλο το συκωτι, καλο και το λιπακι στο χοιρινο, αλλα μετρο σε αυτα. Και με μετρο δηλαδη να μην τρως, για να βγαλεις 200γρ λιπαρα απο αυτα, θες ΠΟΛΥ κρεας και ΚΑΘΕ μερα..

Υ.Γ. 200x9 = 1800kcal

----------


## average_joe

> υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό να γίνεται λόγω "καρφιού" στην ινσουλίνη (insuline spike);


αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα της ληψης τροφης.
συμβαινει καθως οταν τρωμε το παρασυμπαθητικο γινεται κυριαρχο.
το συμπαθητικο νευρικο ειναι κυριαρχο σε περιπτωσεις στρες, ελλειψης φαγητου, γενικα καταστασεις "fight or flight" και εκκριση ορμονων/ νευροδιαβιβαστων οπως αδρεναλινη, νοραδρεναλινη. κοινως εισαι σε μεγαλυτερη εγρηγορση σε αντιθεση μετα απο φαγητο που εισαι πιο υποτονικος λογω κυριαρχου παρασυμπαθητικου.

Sympathetic nervous system http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sympathetic_nervous_system
Parasympathetic nervous system http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasym...nervous_system
Epinephrine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epinephrine
Norepinephrine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norepinephrine
Catecholamine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catecholamine
Fight-or-flight response http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight-or-flight_response

----------


## TheWorst

> Ποιος τρωει στη γραμμωση 200γρ λιπαρα και δεν θα καλυψει απο αλλες πηγες και θα χρειαστει να ψαχνει λιπαρα κρεατα? Να μου πεις για οικονομια οκ το δεχομαι, αλλα οχι διαλεγε λιπαρα κομματια-κρεατα για να μαζευεις γρ λιπαρων.
> 
> Να μου πεις οτι εισαι σε κετο και εισαι μπεΐκονοφαγος και λουκανικοφαγος για να βγαλεις τα high fat days παλι οκ. Αλλα παραπερα οχι δεν το δεχομαι
> 
> Παρα πολυ καλο το κοκκινο κρεας, παρα πολυ καλο το συκωτι, καλο και το λιπακι στο χοιρινο, αλλα μετρο σε αυτα. Και με μετρο δηλαδη να μην τρως, για να βγαλεις 200γρ λιπαρα απο αυτα, θες ΠΟΛΥ κρεας και ΚΑΘΕ μερα..
> 
> Υ.Γ. 200x9 = 1800kcal


ναι οντως αλλα εξαρταται και απτη δραστηριοτητα.. Και αν εχεις 40-50 υ/ες οπως καταλαβαινεις χρειαζονται πολλα λιπαρα , καποια καλη πηγη ενεργειας.. Το συνηθες για ενα ατομο στα 75-80 κιλα ειναι στα 200 γραμμαρια τη μερα , αν ειναι παραπανω παει και παραπανω. Αλλα εξαρταται το ποσες φορες και τι κανεις.. Γιατι υπαρχουν προπονησεις και προπονησεις..

----------


## average_joe

> τα κατα 80 % κορεσμενα λες?αυτα π παιρνουμε στανταρ οσα χρειαζομαστε κ απο αυγα γιαουρτια γαλατα?





> αν τα παιρνεις απο αλλου οκ .. Αλλα αν εισαι σε γραμμωση με υψηλα λιπαρα και την μερα παιρνεις στα 150 με 200 λιπαρα , τοτε ισως το χρειαστεις..


αν το κανεις για τα κορεσμενα θα προτιμουσα αλλες πηγες οπως μαυρη σοκολατα παρα τα τερμα λιπαρα κομματια του μοσχαριου που η συνηθης αναλογια παλμιτικου/ στεαρικο ειναι 2:1 (16:00= παλμιτικο, 18:00= στεαρικο). οποτε θα πηγαινα σε αλιπα κομματια+ κακαο/ μαυρη σοκολατα.

200gr λιπαρα δεν νομιζω να λεγεται γραμμωση.

----------


## TheWorst

υπαρχει αυτη η low carb με μεσα λιπαρα γυρο στο 1 γραμμαρια / κιλο σωματικου και περισσοτερο πρωτεϊνη και αλλη με ιδια πρωτεϊνη οπως στον ογκο λιγους υ/ες παλι αλλα πολυ ψηλα λιπαρα.

----------


## average_joe

> απλα για να κανω ενα update στα περι νηστικο αρκουδι δε χορευει
> 
> απο 26/7-20/8 με 4-5 προπονησεις ανα εβδ, εκανα ενα γευμα ανα ημερα βραδινο, προσπαθουσα να φαω οσο περισσοτερη πρωτεινη μπορουσα, οσο περισσοτερο φαι μπορουσα και τα γευματα κρατουσαν γυρω στις 2 ωρες με κατι διαλειμματα, προσθεσης, ζεσταματος, αναμιξης, μαγειρεματος κτλ.
> 
> συμπερασματα.
> 
> Α. οι προπονησεις δεν εχαναν σε ενταση, αλλα κολλησαμε και δεν ειχαμε καμια προοδο, παρα ψιχουλακια.
> 
> Β. εχασα καποια μυικη μαζα, λογικο μια και ο στοχος ειναι να χασω βαρος. και λιγοτερο λιπος αποτι εχανα με τα 2 γευματα που εκανα πιο πριν, κι αυτο λογικο μια και τα πρωτα κιλα φευγουν πιο γρηγορα.
> ...


ευχαριστω για το feedback!
σε υποθερμιδικη και καποια αλλαγη στα macros υπερ της πρωτεινης με δυο γευματα και 15ωρο fasted προπο (καμια καφεινη πριν ή/ και καφεδες) με πηγε πολυ καλα, δεν νομιζω να χαθηκε κατι φοβερο απο μυικη μαζα. αλλα ανα 3 μερες ετρωγα πολυ περισσοτερο και χωρις να μετραω με κυρια βαση γιαουρτι, whey, coconut, λιγο μελι, σοκολατα 81%. 4η εβδομαδα που κατεβασα κανονικα και προγραμματισμενα παραπανω θερμιδες τα lifts παρεμειναν σταθερα και στα cleans αυξηθηκαν αλλα κυριως επειδη αυτην την ασκηση την δουλευω κανα διμηνο τωρα και εχω περιθωρια βελτιωσης. εχασα συνολικα 2 κιλα οποτε δεν ειχα και πολυ βαρος να χασω. 2 προπονησεις εκανα με 21 ωρες fast, η μια (με 3.5 ωρες υπνου και πολυ κοπιαστικη μερα) πηγε τρενο αλλα ημουν μες στο νευρο, η αλλη στα τελειωματα της 6ης εβδομαδας που ειχα recarb επεσα πολυ. γενικα εμπειρια δηλ. που δεν ξερεις πως θα σου βγει με τα λιγα που ειδα.

ερωτησεις.
1. προπο full body εκανες?
2. πρωτεινη ποσο ψηλα?
3. whey και σοκο σκεφτομαι τωρα στο recomp αλλα σε διαιτα δεν ξερω... και το λεω αυτο καθως μια φυσιολογικη στασιμοτητα στα lifts θα υπαρξει λογω διαιτας, γιατι να μην πας μονο με stims με σκοπο να μεγιστοποιησεις απωλεια λιπους?  :01. Unsure:  εκτος αν αναφερεσαι σε μεγαλες φασεις νηστειας 20ωρο+

----------


## jak7

Γεια! Θα ήθελα να μου πειτε την γνώμη σας. Λοιπόν θέλω να ακολουθήσω πρόγραμμα γράμμωσης.Εγώ είμαι 1.77 ύψος, 75 κιλά και 17% ποσοστό λίπους.Γενικότερα αυτό το καλοκαίρι έκανα αρκετα συχνα αεροβική 5 φορές την εβδομάδα περιπου και έφτασα σε κατάσταση να χασω 3% λίπος και να χάσω και 4 κιλά.Από διατροφή προσπαθώ να τρόω αρκετές τροφές με πρωτείνες δεν τρόω καθόλου γλυκά εκτός από μαυρη σοκολάτα και καμιά μπάρα δημητριακών.Στα κιλά που είμαι τώρα εχω σταθεροποιηθεί τις τελευταίες 3 βδομάδες, το ίδιο και με το ποσοστό λίπους. Σκοπός μου είναι μετά την γυμναστική που κάνω, επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω να είμαι σπίτι σε λιγότερο απο 40 λεπτά να παίρνω τότε πρωτείνη. Πιστεύετε ότι θα με βοηθήσει γενικότερα η πρωτείνη? Επίσης εγώ την θελω για να την παίρνω μόνο μετά από την γυμναστική δηλαδή 4-5 φορές την εβδομάδα. Διάβασα και στο σχετικό τόπικ που υπάρχει για πρωτείνες αλλά είπα να πάρω μια δεύτερη γνώμη.Ποια πρωτείνη πιστεύετε ότι θα με βοηθούσε αν την έπαιρνα μόνο μετα την γυμναστικη ώστε μαζι με την διατροφη να μπορέσω να κατεβάσω το ποσοστό λύπους μου χωρίς να μοιωσω μυηκή μαζα?Επίσης ήθελα να πω πως είδα οτι μετά την γυμναστική παίρνουν 2 σκουπ πρωτείνης, οπότε και εγώ θα παίρνω 2.Καλύτερα είναι να παίρνω 1 σκουπ πριν και 1 μετα την γυμναστική ή 2 σκουπ μετα την γυμναστικη? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.. 

Πάμε στο δεύτερο στάδιο τώρα την διατροφή μου.
Ρείξτε μια ματιά στην διατροφή μου και πείτε μου αν πιστεύετε πως θέλει κάποια προσθήκη-διώρθωση :
Πρωινό:400 ml γάλα και 70-80 γραμμάρια δημητριακά ολικής
Δεκατιανό:ένα τόστ ολικής με 1 φέτα γαλοπουλα και 1 cotage και 3 ασπράδια
Μεσημεριανό : κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι ή ψάρι με ρύζι μπασμάτι ή πατάτα βραστή και σαλάτα(εκτός 2 φορές την εβδομάδα που τρώω όσπρια).
Πριν την προπόνηση : μια μπάρα δημητριακών ή μαύρη σοκολάτα 70%(εδώ δεν ξέρω αν θα βάλω και 1 σκουπ πρωτείνης όπως σας είπα πριν, θα δω τι θα μου προτείνετε)
Μετά την προπόνηση:Ακριβώς μετά την προπόνηση 1 ή 2 σκουπ πρωτείνης αναλόγως οτι μου προτείνετε όπως είπα και πριν.Να ροτίσω μπορώ να την έχω καθε φορά σε ένα πλαστικό μπουκαλάκι, και να την κουνάω απλά για να διαληθεί ή δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση?Αν βάζω 2 κουταλιές πρωτείνη μπορώ να βάλω μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα νερού π.χ. 500ml?
Βραδυνό:κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι ή ψάρι με ρύζι μπασμάτι ή πατάτα βραστή και σαλάτα	
1-2 Ώρες πριν κοιμηθώ : Ένα γιαούρτι με 70-80 γραμμάρια βρώμη και μια κουταλιά μέλι και μια μπάρα δημητριακών. Αυτά είχα να πω για την διατροφή μου, περιμένω την άποψη σας και στα 2 θέματα..

----------


## tolis93

jak περνα απο τα νεα μελη πρωτα και μετα ανοιξε ενα θεμα με τη διατροφη σου και οτι θελεις να ρωτησεις.εδω μεσα θα χαθουν ολα.καλη αρχη :02. Welcome:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ Σωστός. Στις γενικές ερωτήσεις θα χαθούνε τα ποστ. Σου το έκανα copy σε νέο τόπικ. Συζητήστε εκεί ότι θέλετε.
jak7 Διατροφή γράμμωσης

----------


## GrigorisKots

Ποια η γνωμη σας για προ προπονητικο.Και ποση ωρα πριν τη προπονηση πρεπει να το καταναλωνουμε?

----------


## Mpozos

Ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ αυστηρά τι διατροφή γράμμωσης του φόρουμ http://bodybuilding.gr/index.php?opt...tid=3&Itemid=4 και έχω τις εξής ερωτήσεις... Τώρα που αρχίζουν τα σχολεία δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω πρωινές προπόνησης με βάροι τα γεύματα μου αν πηγαίνουν ετσ 
 Γεύμα 1 7:30 γεύμα 2 10:30 μεσημεριανό 1:30 προπόνηση 3:30, γευμα 4  4:00 (μεταπροπονιτικο) γευμα 5 5:00 γευμα 6 8:00. σε ποια γεύματα θα μπορώ να βάζο υδατάνθρακα; 
2η Ερώτηση: τι προτείνετε μετά τα βάροι να κάνω αερόβια ι το πρωί; και αν ναι μετά τα βαροι πότε θα πείνω το μεταπροπονητικο μετα τα βάροι ι μετά την αερόβια; 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## koulara!

μια ισως ηλι8ια ερωτηση...8α εχει διαφορα αμα την ιδια ποσοτητα βρωμης την κανω σκονη στο βλεντερ και την πινω το πρωι με γαλα αντι να την τρωω?

----------


## tolis93

> μια ισως ηλι8ια ερωτηση...8α εχει διαφορα αμα την ιδια ποσοτητα βρωμης την κανω σκονη στο βλεντερ και την πινω το πρωι με γαλα αντι να την τρωω?


οχι ρε συ τι διαφορα να χει?ειναι σα να λεμε ψητο βραστο κρεας και αυγα σε αντικολλητικο η ποσε η βραστα η σε πιτακι. το ιδιο παουερατη ειναι μη μασας(κυριολεκτικα σε αυτη τη περιπτωση :01. Mr. Green: ) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Irriversible

> μια ισως ηλι8ια ερωτηση...8α εχει διαφορα αμα την ιδια ποσοτητα βρωμης την κανω σκονη στο βλεντερ και την πινω το πρωι με γαλα αντι να την τρωω?


Κι εγω ετσι την κανω και βαζω και μπανανα ή μηλο ή και τα δυο και κατεβαινει πολυ ευκολα!

----------


## alani1995

ρε παιδες να σας ρωτησω κατι.  διαβαζα τα συστατικα για ενα απλο τοστ που φτιαχνω
πολυσπορο ψωμι καθε φετα 2.3γρ πρωτεινης
1 φετα τυρι ελαφρυ     7.2γρ πρωτεινης 
1 φετα γαλοπουλα  3 γρ πρωτεινης  

και αναρωτιεμαι εγω γινεται με δυο τετοια τοστ να παιρνεις 30γρ πρωτεινης η κανω κατι λαθος??????

----------


## tolis93

> ρε παιδες να σας ρωτησω κατι.  διαβαζα τα συστατικα για ενα απλο τοστ που φτιαχνω
> πολυσπορο ψωμι καθε φετα 2.3γρ πρωτεινης
> 1 φετα τυρι ελαφρυ     7.2γρ πρωτεινης 
> 1 φετα γαλοπουλα  3 γρ πρωτεινης  
> 
> και αναρωτιεμαι εγω γινεται με δυο τετοια τοστ να παιρνεις 30γρ πρωτεινης η κανω κατι λαθος??????


7 και 3 και 2,3 αν κ φυτικη (επι δυο δλδ 4,6) πας στα 15 περιπου.με 2 ναι παιρνεις 30 γρ. εγω κανω και 3 αυγα σε αντικολλητικο ολοκληρα και φευγει στα 40αρια η πρωτεινη με 2 απλα τοστ με αυγο μεσα

----------


## alani1995

ωραιο μια χαρα σε κοβω θα το δοκιμασω!!

 :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> ευχαριστω για το feedback!
> 
> 1. προπο full body εκανες?
> 2. πρωτεινη ποσο ψηλα?
> 3. whey και σοκο σκεφτομαι τωρα στο recomp αλλα σε διαιτα δεν ξερω... και το λεω αυτο καθως μια φυσιολογικη στασιμοτητα στα lifts θα υπαρξει λογω διαιτας, γιατι να μην πας μονο με stims με σκοπο να μεγιστοποιησεις απωλεια λιπους?  εκτος αν αναφερεσαι σε μεγαλες φασεις νηστειας 20ωρο+


1. έκανα αυτο που κανω παντα, δλδ το "εσυ μονο ποδια κανεις" μονο που εχω αλλαξει απο μεθοδο τετρ σε 10χ2,3,4,5,6 και τις ασκησεις σε βυθισεις, ελξεις, μπροστινα. 

στις βυθισεις η single bar dips αλα HFK και η αντιστοιχη leg flutters ηταν πολυ ευχαριστη εκπληξη, πολυ αποδοτικες.
βυθισεις εχω single bar dips, aeroplane dips, elbows out (weighted max sets x 6 reps@10')
ελξεις pull ups, chins, inverted rows το ενα ποδι στον αερα και σκοπευω κι ελπιζω σε κανα 6 μηνο να μπορω να κανω pull up rows αλα timberwolf.

2. δεν εχω ιδεα, παραπανω απ οσο εχω φαει ποτε μου, σιγουρα. Η διαιτα ειναι πολυ απλη. μερες προπονησεις 1 ωρα pre workout ενα σοκολατακι 70% που μετα θα βαλω 20γρ απο την 100% και 50γρ whey mp την αγευστη την 82% η οποια εχει την καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα απ ο,τι σκονη εχω πιει ποτε μου.
 post workout 500-700γρ κοτοπουλο αρκετα αλατισμενο, κοκκινισμενο με καυτερη παπρικα και κανελα (εδω ειχα σεικ ο,τι και ποστ για 4-5 προπονησεις, αλλα αυτο φαινεται να δουλευει καλυτερα) και 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας γυρη. μετα απο κανα 3ωρο, το νουτρι-εγγ γουαιτ μπ-γιαουρτι-ελαιολαδο παγωτο με 50γρ βρωμη και 25γρ μελι. 
Τις ημερες ξεκουρασης τρωω το παραπανω παγωτο, ασπρο ψαρι, 4 κροκους , 4 ασπραδια με νουτρι ή σαν πανκεικσ ή στο φουρνο μιρκοκυματων ετσι http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f2VM3lhwYM. τους κροκουσ τους τηγανιζω "ματια" με coconut oil και στο πανω ασπραδομιγμα παλι βαζω λιγο κοκονατ. Αν φαω σολομο δεν τρωω αυγα και κοκονατ οιλ και τρωω κοτοπουλο μαζι με το ψαρι.

φρουτα, σαλατες κανα 3 μηνο τωρα δεν εχω φαει. Για φυτικες ινες η βρωμη + κατι καρυδια που τρωω για γευση με κανα σοκολατακι ειναι για μενα υπεραρκετα. το χειμωνα σιγουρα θα βαλω μπροκολο, κουνουπιδι, σπαραγγια, αλλα για την ωρα και μονο που βλεπω πρασιναδες με το που τα μυρισω οχι δε θελω να τα φαω, αλλα μου κοβεται η ορεξη και δε μπορω να φαω τιποτα για κανα μισαωρο, περιεργο σιγουρα, πλασιμπο ισως, αλλα δε θελω να φαω πρασινα και αναγουλιαζω μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι θα τα φαω. στα + αυτη της απεχθειας εχει μεωθει η επισκεψη μου στο "θρονο" σε 1 φορα/ημερα και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γιατι με τις πρασιες ειχα 3 επισκεψεις στανταρ, επισης δεν εχω κανενα απολυτως φουσκωμα και κανενα απολυτως στομαχικο προβλημα αυτο το 3μηνο. Σιγουρα κανουν καλο στην υγεια που λενε κτλ κτλ. θα δουμε αν επιστρεψει η ορεξη θα τα φαω, αν οχι, δε θα τα φαω επειδη "πρεπει".


για το παγωτο βαζω 400γρ νουτρι, 300γρ ασπραδο μπ, 200γρ γιαουρτι 2% και 150γρ ελαιολαδο. μου κραταει 2 μερες.


3. μονο με στιμς ειχα απωλεια λιπους αλλα στασιμοτητα και πτωση στα λιφτς οταν εκανα συνεχομενεσ μερες προπονηση, με αυτη την τακτικη εχω αυξηση στα λιφτς. δλδ εχουμε απωλεια λιπους βσ ρεκομπ με την ιδια απωλεια λιπους.  και στο τελος της μερας δεν εχεις παρα να πειραματιστεις  κανε 2 εβδ ετσι και 2 εβδ με bcaa και 2 εβδ με νιτρικο και 2 εβδ με soko whey και δες τι σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα.
Παντως εδω http://www.theiflife.com/intermitten...le-and-health/ 
O martinalienface λεει  I also don’t think people should be training completely fasted when it comes to weight training.
κ οσες φορες ειπα ασε μας ρε τυπα, διαπιστωσα γιατι το λεει.

----------


## average_joe

ευχαριστω και παλι!
βεβαια δεν καταλαβα κατι ψιλα απο την προπο αλλα οκ τη γενικη εικονα ψαχνω που με λιγα λογια ειναι squat ποσες φορες?
παντως βλεπω πολυ ψιλα την πρωτεινη, αλλα με δεδομενο οτι παλια σε φαση ογκου ειχα ξεφυγει απο θεμα καταναλωσης της για κανα διμηνο, who am i to judge?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
κυμανθηκα χαμηλοτερα απο σενα σε πρωτεινη αλλα λογικα εχουμε αλλο ΒW, ηθελες να χασεις περισσοτερα κιλα κτλ. οσον αφορα τα λιπαρα απλα να αναφερω οτι ειχα παραπανω % κορεσμενα απο αυτα που γενικα προτεινε ο ΜΜ καθως εχω την εντυπωση οτι μου δημιουργουσαν μεγαλυτερη αισθηση κορεσμου. anyway.
ωραιες οι συνταγες. σιγουρα θα δοκιμασω τα pancakes αλλα οταν θα παραγγειλω πρωτεινη με γευση. νομιζω οτι καθως εχω κανει δυο χρονιες mini cutting με αγευστη, ως ενα σημειο σου επιβαρυνουν τη γραμμωση καθως οι διαθεσιμες γευσεις μειωνονται. με coconut εχω δοκιμασει κρεας σαν γευση περιεργη νομιζω, τοσο για αυγα οσο και για κρεας προτιμω οσες φορες βαζω τελος παντων βρεσκο βουτυρο (καλα, δεν μειωνονται και τραγικα...).
στο γιαουρτοπαγωτο δοκιμασα φετος και το χα καθημερινα, κανα μισοκιλο γιαουρτι, το βαζα στο ψυγειο για κανα μισαωρο- ωρα (αναλογα την ψυξη) και οταν το βγαζα προσθετα απο πανω τη whey και καπακια το coconut που εφτιαχνε μια κρουστα που ειναι απλα υπεροχη. και μετα κλασικα κανελλα, μελι, μερικες φορες βρωμη, ανυπομονω να δω αποτελεσμα με πρωτεινη με γευση. με βλεπω χειμωνα να παιζω με το μπρικι για να λιωνω το coconut.
το completely fasting δεν ξερω πως το εννοει αλλα με 15- 17 που γραψα και παραπανω μου βγαινει κομπλε, αλλα θα βαλω και σοκο/whey. 
τσεκ για τα αλλα που γραφεις. αν εχεις καμια αλλη παρατηρηση γραψτα στο θεμα σου, θα αφησω πληρες feedback καποια στιγμη για το φετινο mini cutting.

----------


## kokolakis

το ελαιολαδο μπορω να το βαζω στα μακαρονια ή το ρυζι μετα που ειναι σερβιρισμενα αντι στην σαλατα γτ βαριεμαι να την ετοιμαζω.....?
αν ειναι ζεστα ακομα το αλειωνει το λαδι...?

----------


## marvin

Αν ειναι ωμο δεν εχει σημασια αν θα ειναι στη σαλατα η στα μακαρονια.Αυτο που μετραει ειναι η ποσοτητα!!Σιγα ποσο  ζεστα θα ειναι τα μακαρονια ..το λαδι αλλοιωνεται αν το ''καψεις'' μονο.

----------


## kokolakis

ναι ωμο, ενα σφηνακι βαζω-20γρ....

οκ θενξς νικη...!

----------


## BN23

το γάλα που καταναλώνουμε διαφέρει ανάλογα με το αν είμαστε σε γράμμωση ή σε όγκο;

γενικά υπάρχει "ιδανικό" γάλα; (πόσα λιπαρά να έχει; )

----------


## Pit_Bull

είτε σε γράμμωση είτε σε όγκο προτιμάμε να τρώμε τροφές με όσο το δυνατόν λίγότερα λιπαρά..(εκτος των ω369)
Στη γράμμωση καλό είναι να αποφεύγεις το γάλα και γενικά τα γαλακτομικά προιόντα

----------


## Pit_Bull

> το ελαιολαδο μπορω να το βαζω στα μακαρονια ή το ρυζι μετα που ειναι σερβιρισμενα αντι στην σαλατα γτ βαριεμαι να την ετοιμαζω.....?
> αν ειναι ζεστα ακομα το αλειωνει το λαδι...?


και γω μια απτά ίδια  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

το ελαιολαδο αντεχει θερμοκρασιες και 100 βαθμων χωρις να αλλοιωνεται αν ειναι καλο παιδια μη τρελενεστε.εγω κανω κατι σα κρεμα γαλακτος με λιγο γαλα πληρες λαδακι πιπερι και ελαχιστο κοτατζ κ το χτυπαω κ το βαζω στ μακαρονια.αλλη φαση λεμε...

οσο για τα γαλακτοκομικα και το γαλα δε λειτουργει σε ολους ετσι.αλλοι δε τα κοβουν ουτε σε γραμμωση και μιλαω για προχωρημενα επιπεδα.αν σε χαλανε τα βγαζεις.οσο για αυτο με τα λιπαρα ειμαι τελειως κατα.πρεπει να παιρνουμε και κορεσμενα ειδικα στον ογκο.αυξανουν τη τεστο.η τεστο βοηθαει στη μυικη αναπτυξη.στον ογκο κανουμε μυικη αναπτυξη.ενα 20% του συνολου των λιπαρων χρειαζεται να ειναι κορεσμενο.

----------


## robgr77

> το ελαιολαδο αντεχει θερμοκρασιες και 100 βαθμων χωρις να αλλοιωνεται αν ειναι καλο παιδια μη τρελενεστε.εγω κανω κατι σα κρεμα γαλακτος με λιγο γαλα πληρες λαδακι πιπερι και ελαχιστο κοτατζ κ το χτυπαω κ το βαζω στ μακαρονια.αλλη φαση λεμε...
> 
> οσο για τα γαλακτοκομικα και το γαλα δε λειτουργει σε ολους ετσι.αλλοι δε τα κοβουν ουτε σε γραμμωση και μιλαω για προχωρημενα επιπεδα.αν σε χαλανε τα βγαζεις.οσο για αυτο με τα λιπαρα ειμαι τελειως κατα.πρεπει να παιρνουμε και κορεσμενα ειδικα στον ογκο.αυξανουν τη τεστο.η τεστο βοηθαει στη μυικη αναπτυξη.στον ογκο κανουμε μυικη αναπτυξη.ενα 20% του συνολου των λιπαρων χρειαζεται να ειναι κορεσμενο.


M' αυτά που λες Τόλη θα ξεσκίσω ότι γλυκό και βρώμικο υπάρχει (για χάρη του όγκου πάντα)  :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

μου ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον το εξης.. Γιατι αποφευγετε το κανονικο αλευρι και σε κρεπες πιτες οτι κανετε , ενω τα μακαρονια τα βαζετε σαν καλο φαγητο , μου ειναι ενδιαφερον?

----------


## tolis93

ρομπ ισχυει αυτο π λεω υπαρχουν και ερευνες κτλπ δε το βγαλα εγω το ποσοστο.worst. το κανονικο αλευρι το ασπρο κτλπ οπως κ τα ασπρα μακαρονια οπως κ το ασπρο ψωμι κτλπ εχει υποστει μια αλφα επεξεργασια.δεν εχει τις ιδιες βιταμινες φυτικες ινες ουτε καν τον ιδιο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη.δεν ειδα κανενα να λεει οτι το αλευρι ολικης δεν ειναι οκ.οπως κ για τα μακαρονια το ιδιο εγω απο τις καλυτερες τροφες τα θεωρω 3α θα λεγα μετα το ρυζι το οποιο ερχεται μετα απο τις πατατες.ποιος θεωρει το αλευρι ολικης οτι δεν ειναι καλο?για το ψωμι ακουγεται μονο το ετοιμο γιατι εχει πολλα συντηριτικα μεσα

----------


## robgr77

> ρομπ ισχυει αυτο π λεω υπαρχουν και ερευνες κτλπ δε το βγαλα εγω το ποσοστο.


To ξέρω Τόλη, πλάκα έκανα... Γι' αυτό τώρα που είμαι σε φάση όγκου δεν είμαι και τόσο αυστηρός. Τρώω και το γλυκάκι μου και τη φέτα και απ' όλα.

----------


## Geri

Ποσες ωρες μετα το φαγητο πρεπει να περασουν πριν παω για προπονηση ?

----------


## TheWorst

> ρομπ ισχυει αυτο π λεω υπαρχουν και ερευνες κτλπ δε το βγαλα εγω το ποσοστο.worst. το κανονικο αλευρι το ασπρο κτλπ οπως κ τα ασπρα μακαρονια οπως κ το ασπρο ψωμι κτλπ εχει υποστει μια αλφα επεξεργασια.δεν εχει τις ιδιες βιταμινες φυτικες ινες ουτε καν τον ιδιο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη.δεν ειδα κανενα να λεει οτι το αλευρι ολικης δεν ειναι οκ.οπως κ για τα μακαρονια το ιδιο εγω απο τις καλυτερες τροφες τα θεωρω 3α θα λεγα μετα το ρυζι το οποιο ερχεται μετα απο τις πατατες.ποιος θεωρει το αλευρι ολικης οτι δεν ειναι καλο?για το ψωμι ακουγεται μονο το ετοιμο γιατι εχει πολλα συντηριτικα μεσα


οχι τολη , λεω για κανονικο αλευρι , οχι ετοιμα ψωμια και τετοια. Αν και υπαρχουν κατι τετοια μηχανηματα βλεπω που βαζεις και σε φτιαχνει ψωμι κεϊκ κτλ οτι πρεπει να για τεμπεληδες σαν εμενα  :01. Razz:  Απλα  απο αλευρι ιδιο πραγμα . Εβλεπα τα συστατικα και λεω.. τι στον .. γινεται

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ποσες ωρες μετα το φαγητο πρεπει να περασουν πριν παω για προπονηση ?


Αναλόγως τι έφαγες πριν. Μόλις αδειάσει το στομάχι σου και νιώσεις άνετα. 
Έχοντας φάει ένα νορμάλ γεύμα, υπολόγισε κανένα 2ωρο μετά.

----------


## tolis93

> οχι τολη , λεω για κανονικο αλευρι , οχι ετοιμα ψωμια και τετοια. Αν και υπαρχουν κατι τετοια μηχανηματα βλεπω που βαζεις και σε φτιαχνει ψωμι κεϊκ κτλ οτι πρεπει να για τεμπεληδες σαν εμενα  Απλα  απο αλευρι ιδιο πραγμα . Εβλεπα τα συστατικα και λεω.. τι στον .. γινεται


ναι υπαρχει μηχανημα π κανει ψωμι η φτιαχνεις εσυ ειναι γελοια ευκολο νερο μαγια αλευρι βαζεις κ στο φουρνο. μια χαρα ειναι απο αποψη ποιοτητας πιστευω.γιατι οχι?

----------


## BN23

εγώ που είμαι λεπτός και θέλω να βάλω όγκο (συγκεκριμένα 1.75 και 65 κιλά)
πόσα λιπαρά να προτιμήσω στο γάλα;

----------


## Irriversible

Αναμεσα στις μερες προπονησης και στις μερες ξεκουρασης ποση διακυμανση μπορουν να εμφανιζουν οι προσλαμβανομενες θερμιδες. Εγω τις work days παιρνω 2.600+ ενω τις rest days παιρνω 2.000.

----------


## tolis93

> εγώ που είμαι λεπτός και θέλω να βάλω όγκο (συγκεκριμένα 1.75 και 65 κιλά)
> πόσα λιπαρά να προτιμήσω στο γάλα;


εξαρταται απο την υπολοιπη διατροφη σ.εγω και οταν θελω να χασω καποιες φορες παιρνω και φουλ φατ γαλα. για μενα η φουλ η με 1,5-2 % να παιρνεις κ κορεσμενο λιπος π χρειαζεται και λιποδυαλητες βιταμινες

----------


## Abdala Shamma

Σε μια διατροφή όγκου 2100 - 2200 kcal Κάνω 5 γεύματα και τα έχω κάπως έτσι μέσα στην ημέρα είναι οκ ?

Π : 700kcal
Δ : 250kcal
M: 550kcal
Μετα την προπο. :350 kcal
και πριν κοιμηθώ : 250 kcal  τώρα όσων αφορά το γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο (γιαούρτι + αμύγδαλα) πολλές φορές δεν έχω όρεξη να το φάω γιατί νυστάζω .. ενώ άνετα θα το έτρωγα πιο πριν .
Η ερώτηση είναι έχει καμιά διαφορά αν μεταφέρω αυτό το γεύμα κάπου αλλού μέσα στην ημέρα πχ στο δεύτερο π έχει λίγες και να κάνω 4 γεύματα δλδ η έχει κάποια διαφορά .... 

(το γεύμα μετά την προπόνηση είναι 4 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο)

----------


## robgr77

> Σε μια διατροφή όγκου 2100 - 2200 kcal Κάνω 5 γεύματα και τα έχω κάπως έτσι μέσα στην ημέρα είναι οκ ?
> 
> Π : 700kcal
> Δ : 250kcal
> M: 550kcal
> Μετα την προπο. :350 kcal
> και πριν κοιμηθώ : 250 kcal  τώρα όσων αφορά το γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο (γιαούρτι + αμύγδαλα) πολλές φορές δεν έχω όρεξη να το φάω γιατί νυστάζω .. ενώ άνετα θα το έτρωγα πιο πριν .
> Η ερώτηση είναι έχει καμιά διαφορά αν μεταφέρω αυτό το γεύμα κάπου αλλού μέσα στην ημέρα πχ στο δεύτερο π έχει λίγες και να κάνω 4 γεύματα δλδ η έχει κάποια διαφορά .... 
> 
> (το γεύμα μετά την προπόνηση είναι 4 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο)


Γιατί δεν το τρως 1 - 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο;

----------


## Abdala Shamma

> Γιατί δεν το τρως 1 - 2 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο;


το γιαούρτι η το μεταπροπο ?
αν ενώνεις το γιαούρτι δεν το βάζω πιο νωρίς γτ δεν νομίζω να έχω προλάβει να χωνέψω το προηγούμενο..

----------


## robgr77

> το γιαούρτι η το μεταπροπο ?
> αν ενώνεις το γιαούρτι δεν το βάζω πιο νωρίς γτ δεν νομίζω να έχω προλάβει να χωνέψω το προηγούμενο..


Ναι, το γιαούρτι εννοώ... Αν έχει περάσει 1 ώρα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό είσαι οκ. Τι ώρα τρως το μεταπροπονητικό?

----------


## tolis93

> το γιαούρτι η το μεταπροπο ?
> αν ενώνεις το γιαούρτι δεν το βάζω πιο νωρίς γτ δεν νομίζω να έχω προλάβει να χωνέψω το προηγούμενο..


προφανως τελειωνεις αργα τη προπονα. το γιαουρτι το βαζουμε πριν τον υπνο για καζεινη κ για να παιζουν αμινο στο σωμα σ ολο το βραδυ.δε θα καταβολιστεις αν τρως σωστα την υπολοιπη μερα.για μενα βαλε τπτ παραπανω μετα τη προπονα αν θυμαμαι καλα 250 θερμιδες εχει κ ειναι λιγες.να χεις ενα καλο γευματακι εκει με υδατανθρακα κ πρωτεινη και πριν κοιμηθεις φαε ξερω γω μισο γιαουρτι παλι θα κανει δουλιτσα για αυτο π ειναι να κανει.αν κ διαφορες δε θα δεις. επι 2 μηνες το χα κοψει σε καποια φαση διαφορα δν ειδα.οπως κ διαφοροι εδω μεσα.απο θεμα σωματος ετσι?γιατι απο αναρωση ειδα διαφορες

----------


## TheWorst

κοιτα μες στη μερα τι εχεις και το μεταπροπονητικο βαλε λιγους υ/ες και πρωτεϊνη , ενα καλο γευμα ας πουμε κοτοπουλο ρυζι κλασικο ή οτι θες εκει. Γιαουρτι αν βαλεις προ υπνου διαφορα εννοειται δε βλεπεις.

----------


## Abdala Shamma

14:30 Μεσημεριανό 150 γρ κοτόπουλο +80 πλιγούρι + σαλάτα με ελαιόλαδο
19:00 Μεταπροπο: 4 ασπραδια + 1 1/2 κροκους + 50 γρ ρύζι και ντομάτα  350kcal ayto einai to geyma p kanw
και μετά από 3 ώρες δλδ 22:00 τρώω το γιαούρτι με τα 15γρ αμύγδαλα (αναγκαστικά)

----------


## TheWorst

αυξησε την πρωτεϊνη στο μεταπροπονητικο. Τα αλλα ειναι οκ , εχεις 3 ωρες ενδιαμεσα καλα ειναι

----------


## robgr77

Στις 20:30 -21:00 θα μπορούσες άνετα να φας το γιαούρτι (εκτός κι αν νιώθεις ότι θα σκάσεις).
Καλό θα ήταν όμως να μη μέινεις από τις 19:00 μέχρι την άλλη το πρωι χωρίς τίποτα κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## TheWorst

> Στις 20:30 -21:00 θα μπορούσες άνετα να φας το γιαούρτι (εκτός κι αν νιώθεις ότι θα σκάσεις).
> Καλό θα ήταν όμως να μη μέινεις από τις 19:00 μέχρι την άλλη το πρωι χωρίς τίποτα κατά τη γνώμη μου.


να συμπληρωσω.. *αν δεν εχεις χτυπησει τα μακρος σου*

----------


## robgr77

> να συμπληρωσω.. *αν δεν εχεις χτυπησει τα μακρος σου*


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Abdala Shamma

οκ παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας τελικά θα τρώω το τελευταίο γεύμα κατα τις 20:30 - 21:00 1:30 - 2 ώρες δηλδ μετα το μεταπροπο.. θα το εκανα τοσο καιρο αλλα νόμιζα οτι δεν επρεπε,  πριν περάσουν 3 ώρες τουλάχιστον  :01. Wink:

----------


## nwnc

Οι θερμιδες τις ημερες προπονησης ειναι σταθερα παραπανω απο τις υπολοιπες?δηλαδη οσο το μεταπροπονητικο.Και για να παρεις κιλα σε ενα προγραμμα 6 μηνων πως ανεβαζεις θερμιδες?για παραδειγμα 250 πανω απο τις συντηρησης τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες και παει λεγοντας?Αν ειναι ετσι μετα απο 5 μηνες θα φθασεις 5000

----------


## spafspaf

πιο ειναι το σωστο?
να βαλω πρωτεινες ιδιες σε καθε γευμα?
π.χ χρειαζομαι 123 γρ
να βαλω 20 γρ. πρωτεινες σε καθε γευμα η πριν το γυμ να βαλω περισσοτερες?

----------


## tolis93

> πιο ειναι το σωστο?
> να βαλω πρωτεινες ιδιες σε καθε γευμα?
> π.χ χρειαζομαι 123 γρ
> να βαλω 20 γρ. πρωτεινες σε καθε γευμα η πριν το γυμ να βαλω περισσοτερες?


αναλογα τα γευματα σου.καλυτερα πριν κ μετα παραπανω πρωτεινη πριν θα εβαζα καζεινη σε συνδιασμο με υδατανθρακα και μετα γρηγορης αποροφησης :01. Wink:  ειναι κ ποσα γευματα κανεις.εισαι σιγουρος οτι με 123 γρ πχ εισαι καλυμενος?

----------


## alexandro7

Το ψωμί κάνει καλό για μετά την προπόνηση σε περίοδο όγκου????

----------


## aqua_bill

σε τι αναφέρεσαι? στο μετα προπονητικό γεύμα?

----------


## alexandro7

> σε τι αναφέρεσαι? στο μετα προπονητικό γεύμα?


Kαι πριν αλλά και μετά.

----------


## aqua_bill

ποσο χρονων εισαι φιλε μου? κατω απο 20?εχεις καποιο πλανο διατροφής?το παρακατω ισως σε βοηθήσει 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...χι-μονο...

----------


## giannis_ex

Καποιες μπαρες πρωτεινης απ'τα σουπερ μαρκετς, εταιριας Atkins, τις γνωριζει κανεις? Οι μικρες, των δημητριακων, εχουν 12 γρ πρωτεινης και οι μεγαλες, σαν σοκολατες, 17γρ. Ειναι ποιοτικες, αξιζει να τις χτυπαω στα ενδιαμεσα των γευματων? Απο τιμες ειναι σχετικα ακριβες (2ε και 3ε) αλλα λογω δουλειας εχω προσβαση σε αυτες σε αρκετα χαμηλοτερη τιμη.

----------


## tolis93

> Καποιες μπαρες πρωτεινης απ'τα σουπερ μαρκετς, εταιριας Atkins, τις γνωριζει κανεις? Οι μικρες, των δημητριακων, εχουν 12 γρ πρωτεινης και οι μεγαλες, σαν σοκολατες, 17γρ. Ειναι ποιοτικες, αξιζει να τις χτυπαω στα ενδιαμεσα των γευματων? Απο τιμες ειναι σχετικα ακριβες (2ε και 3ε) αλλα λογω δουλειας εχω προσβαση σε αυτες σε αρκετα χαμηλοτερη τιμη.


μπα αδερφε καλυτερα μακρυα απο αυτες.ειναι για κετο λενε γιατι δν παιζει υδατανθρακας.αλλα ειναι φουλ στο κορεσμενο κτλπ.καλυτερα φτιαχνε σπιτι σ.αν πας στις συνταγες εχει πολλες.δε θα σ παρει πανω απο μιση ωρα κανε ποσοτητα για ολη τη βδομαδα κ εισαι κυριος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis_ex

> μπα αδερφε καλυτερα μακρυα απο αυτες.ειναι για κετο λενε γιατι δν παιζει υδατανθρακας.αλλα ειναι φουλ στο κορεσμενο κτλπ.καλυτερα φτιαχνε σπιτι σ.αν πας στις συνταγες εχει πολλες.δε θα σ παρει πανω απο μιση ωρα κανε ποσοτητα για ολη τη βδομαδα κ εισαι κυριος



Aπο την ετικετα βλεπω οτι η μικρη (37γρ) εχει 12γρ πρωτεινη, 8.7γρ υδατανθρακα, 7γρ λιπη εκ των οποιων 3.3 κορεσμενα.

η μεγαλη (60γρ) 17, 17.9, 12 -> 7γρ κορεσμενα, αντιστοιχα.

Ενημερωτικα τα αναφερω, δεν ξερω αν ειναι πολυ ή οχι.

Και απ'οτι το googl-αρα ειναι επισημα προιοντα της διαιτας Ατκινς.

----------


## tolis93

> Aπο την ετικετα βλεπω οτι η μικρη (37γρ) εχει 12γρ πρωτεινη, 8.7γρ υδατανθρακα, 7γρ λιπη εκ των οποιων 3.3 κορεσμενα.
> 
> η μεγαλη (60γρ) 17, 17.9, 12 -> 7γρ κορεσμενα, αντιστοιχα.
> 
> Ενημερωτικα τα αναφερω, δεν ξερω αν ειναι πολυ ή οχι.
> 
> Και απ'οτι το googl-αρα ειναι επισημα προιοντα της διαιτας Ατκινς.


φιλε μ ναι επισημα προιοντα ειναι δεν ειπα το αντιθετο.για μενα παντως δν ειναι με τιποτα λυση ειδικα απο τη στιγμη π παιζουν τοσα αλλα π μπορεις να χεις μαζι σ.δε σ λεω ταπερ κ φαγητο αλλα οπως ξανα ειπα πχ δικιες σ μπαρες.η ενα γιαουρτι 2% η ενα σαντουιτς με ψωμι ολικης κοτατζ αυγο και γαλοπουλα.τοσες εναλακτικες εχει.για μενα πλεον οτι ειναι σε συσκευασια ετοιμο προς καταναλωση μονο καλο δεν ειναι πραγματικα....

----------


## koulara!

λοιπον διαβαζα αυτο εδω http://www.psnrenal.gr/old/Pinakas_Trofimon.pdf και ειδα οτι μπακαλιαρος αλατισμενος εχει 81γρ πρωτεινης :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ....πως δλδ ειναι ο αλατισμενος απο τον τηγανητο ας πουμε???το αλατι δινει πρωτεινη ή ειναι κατι αλλο?

----------


## tolis93

> λοιπον διαβαζα αυτο εδω http://www.psnrenal.gr/old/Pinakas_Trofimon.pdf και ειδα οτι μπακαλιαρος αλατισμενος εχει 81γρ πρωτεινης ....πως δλδ ειναι ο αλατισμενος απο τον τηγανητο ας πουμε???το αλατι δινει πρωτεινη ή ειναι κατι αλλο?


τυπογραφικο παιζει λογικα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 6pack

Καλησπέρα. Ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω πόσες *ακριβώς* θερμίδες και γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης περιέχουν οι παρακάτω τροφές:

1) 100 γρ στήθος κοτόπουλου
2) 100 γρ μοσχάρι
3) βραστή πατάτα

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## magavaTOUT

1) 165kcal - 31g protein
2) μοσχαρι 10% λιπος, 176cal - 20g protein
3) 80-85 θερμιδες.

----------


## 6pack

> 1) 165kcal - 31g protein
> 2) μοσχαρι 10% λιπος, 176cal - 20g protein
> 3) 80-85 θερμιδες.


Άψογος σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!! :01. Mr. Green: 
Κάτι τελευταίο, είχα ακούσει ότι η ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης στα 100gr για το στήθος κοτόπουλου κυμαίνεται στα 21-30gr πρωτεΐνης. Ποια είναι η πραγματική αλήθεια?? :01. Unsure: 
Τέλος πόσα gr protein έχουν οι βραστές πατάτες πχ100-200gr?

----------


## magavaTOUT

> Άψογος σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
> Κάτι τελευταίο, είχα ακούσει ότι η ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης στα 100gr για το στήθος κοτόπουλου κυμαίνεται στα 21-30gr πρωτεΐνης. Ποια είναι η πραγματική αλήθεια??
> Τέλος πόσα gr protein έχουν οι βραστές πατάτες πχ100-200gr?


αμα εχεις 100γραμμαρια αψητο, και το ψησεις, θα κυμανθει στα τοσα γραμμαρια που λες. Εγω σου γραψα για 100 ψημενο.
Η πατατες εχουν ελαχιστη , και οση εχουν ειναι φυτικη, οποτε μην την υπολογιζεις στα τοταλ σου.

----------


## 6pack

> αμα εχεις 100γραμμαρια αψητο, και το ψησεις, θα κυμανθει στα τοσα γραμμαρια που λες. Εγω σου γραψα για 100 ψημενο.
> Η πατατες εχουν ελαχιστη , και οση εχουν ειναι φυτικη, οποτε μην την υπολογιζεις στα τοταλ σου.


Οκ με καλυψες πληρως. :03. Thumb up:  Προσωπικα συνηθως το στηθος το τρωω βραστο αλλα και τηγανητο. Τελος για την την πατατα επιλεγω παντοτε να την τρωω βραστη ενω καμια φορα την μαγειρευω στον φουρνο...

----------


## TheWorst

> αμα εχεις 100γραμμαρια αψητο, και το ψησεις, θα κυμανθει στα τοσα γραμμαρια που λες. Εγω σου γραψα για 100 ψημενο.
> Η πατατες εχουν ελαχιστη , και οση εχουν ειναι φυτικη, *οποτε μην την υπολογιζεις στα τοταλ σου*.


αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να τα μετραει αν μετραει δλδ.

----------


## magavaTOUT

> Οκ με καλυψες πληρως. Προσωπικα συνηθως το στηθος το τρωω βραστο αλλα και τηγανητο. Τελος για την την πατατα επιλεγω παντοτε να την τρωω βραστη ενω καμια φορα την μαγειρευω στον φουρνο...


τηγανητο σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι.
Και προτιμησε την γλυκοπατατα καλυτερα. Ρυζι,μακαρονια ολικης και βρωμη ειναι οι αλλες βασικες πηγες υδατανθρακων.

----------


## 6pack

Συγγνωμη παιδια αλλα μπερδευτηκα λιγακι... Τελικα ποσα gr proteins περιεχει ενα μαγειρεμενο βραστο κοτοπουλο?




> αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να τα μετραει αν μετραει δλδ.


Ναι φιλε οταν λεω 100gr εννοω παντοτε πριν το μαγειρεμα καθως τοτε ειναι η στιγμη που το ζυγιζω...




> τηγανητο σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι.
> Και προτιμησε την γλυκοπατατα καλυτερα. Ρυζι,μακαρονια ολικης και βρωμη ειναι οι αλλες βασικες πηγες υδατανθρακων.


Πιο ακριβη δεν ειναι ετσι?? Ομως ειναι και πιο υγιεινη σωστα?? :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> Συγγνωμη παιδια αλλα μπερδευτηκα λιγακι... Τελικα ποσα gr proteins περιεχει ενα μαγειρεμενο βραστο κοτοπουλο?
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι φιλε οταν λεω 100gr εννοω παντοτε πριν το μαγειρεμα καθως τοτε ειναι η στιγμη που το ζυγιζω...



100gr ωμό στήθος έχουν 110 θερμίδες και 23 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης
Βρασμένο γύρω στις 150-170 και 30 γρ πρωτείνης ίσως κ λιγότερο

----------


## procop

> αυτο δεν ισχυει. Πρεπει να τα μετραει αν μετραει δλδ.


μετρας και φυτικη πρωτεινη?? γτ?

----------


## magavaTOUT

δλδ αν φαω 2 τοστ ολικης, πρεπει να μετρησω τα σχεδον 10 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ? don't think so..

----------


## lila_1

> μετρας και φυτικη πρωτεινη?? γτ?


ΓΙατί όχι?

----------


## TheWorst

> δλδ αν φαω 2 τοστ ολικης, πρεπει να μετρησω τα σχεδον 10 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ? don't think so..


ναι.. Πρεπει..  Μπαινει στα μακρος

----------


## 6pack

> 100gr ωμό στήθος έχουν 110 θερμίδες και 23 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης
> Βρασμένο γύρω στις 150-170 και 30 γρ πρωτείνης ίσως κ λιγότερο


Ναι βρασμενο ειναι περιπου στα 21-30 για αυτο και ρωτω να μαθω ποσο ειναι με απολυτη ακριβεια.

----------


## lila_1

Βρασμένο είπα γύρω στa 30, όχι σta 21-30 (αυτό δεν είναι "γύρω")
Η απόκλιση άντε να ναι +- 3 ανάλογα με το χρόνο βρασμού και δεν γίνεται να το υπολογίσεις με απόλυτη ακρίβεια

Ωμό είπα ότι είναι 23 γραμμάρια just

----------


## kokolakis

http://nutritiondata.self.com/
http://www.calorieking.com/

το ζαλίσατε... και εγω την πρωτεινη την μετραω απο ολες τις πηγες....

----------


## 6pack

> Βρασμένο είπα γύρω στa 30, όχι σta 21-30 (αυτό δεν είναι "γύρω")
> Η απόκλιση άντε να ναι +- 3 ανάλογα με το χρόνο βρασμού και δεν γίνεται να το υπολογίσεις με απόλυτη ακρίβεια
> 
> Ωμό είπα ότι είναι 23 γραμμάρια just


ΟΚ!! :01. Wink:

----------


## procop

> ΓΙατί όχι?


βασικα ποτε δεν μετρουσα φυτικη,τοτε ειμαι παρα πολυ ψηλα σε πρωτεινη,ισως και να φτανω τα 3,5 γρ ανα κιλα σωματικου βαρους. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Giannistzn

Αφου τη φυτικη θα την παρεις συνηθως μαζι με αλλη πηγη, γιατι να μην την υπολογισεις? Μια χαρα αμινοξεα θα σου δωσει που θα αξιοποιηθουν επισης μια χαρα.

Απο την αλλη, ας υποθεσουμε οτι δεν την παιρνεις με αλλη πηγη. Καποιος που κανει γευματα ανα 2-3 ωρες το στομαχι "διαρκως" χωνευει. Δεν ειναι το θεμα μονο τι εφαγες στο συγκεκριμενο γευμα, αλλα και τι υπαρχει και τι θα υπαρξει στη συνεχεια στο στομαχι. Αρα και αλλες πηγες θα "βρει" μεσα, ενζυμα υπαρχουν, οποτε δεν βρισκω λογο να μην την μετραει καποιος.

----------


## Abdala Shamma

> Αφου τη φυτικη θα την παρεις συνηθως μαζι με αλλη πηγη, γιατι να μην την υπολογισεις? Μια χαρα αμινοξεα θα σου δωσει που θα αξιοποιηθουν επισης μια χαρα.
> 
>  οποτε δεν βρισκω λογο να μην την μετραει καποιος.


Ρε παιδιά βοηθήστε με μια γιατί μπερδεύτηκα είμαι 18 χρονών 1.71 ύψος και 56 κιλά , δεν μετράω macros στην διατροφή μ αλλά μόνο θερμίδες και πρωτεΐνες ζωικής προέλευσης , είμαι σε περίοδο όγκου φυσικά κ στόχος μ είναι η μυική ανάπτυξη κ να πάρω κάποια χ ποιοτικά κιλά.. εχω θερμίδες συντηρήσεις 2100kcal μ έχουν πει πως πρέπει να να παίρνω *112γρ πρωτεΐνη* δλδ τα κιλα μ χ2 εγώ τόσο καιρό τισ κάλυπτα απο ζωικές πρωτεΐνες όπως πουλερικά , ψαριά κτλπ(τα γνωστά) και μπορεί να έφτανα και τα 125γρ που δεν νομίζω να έχει και τόση σημασία γιατί είναι μικρή η διαφορά (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) επίσης αναγκαστικά για να καλύψω υδατάνθρακες κ λιπαρά παίρνω μέσα στην ημέρα και *+40γρ φυτική πρωτεΐνη* από τρόφιμα όπως ρύζι,quaker, αμύγδαλα κτλπ δλδ έχουμε 120 + 40 160γρ πρωτεινης την ημερα ! δλδ όσο τα κιλά μου χ3 :02. Shock: 
τι πρέπει να κάνω ?

Να μειώσω την ζωική πρωτεΐνη π καταναλώνω στα 70 - 80γρ έτσι ώστε το τελικό να είναι 120γρ? Η να σωστα κανω που τα υπολογιζω ετσι και να συνεχίσω να κάνω τα ίδια
 παρακαλώ ας μ απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί εχω μπερδευτεί κ με ενδιαφέρει πολύ για την υγεία μ γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι άμα το παρακάνουμε θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος βλάβης στο συκώτι και στους νεφρούς! ευχαριστώ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRXLOVER

Γιαουρτι αγελαδινο 2% με μελι και μια μπανανα για ενα ελαφρη γευμα πριν την προπονηση θεωρειτε οκ? Επειδη δυστιχως δεν εχω χρονο παντοτε να προετοιμασω κατι καλυτερο  :01. Sad:

----------


## Billy

χθες έκανα μία ερώτηση αλλά φαίνεται ότι το μήνυμα μου χάθηκε.

Λοιπόν ξαναρωτάω,
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πόσα γραμμάρια Χολίνης περιέχουν τα 100 γραμμάρια Λεκιθίνης?

Από ένα search που έκανα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι.

----------


## skel

παιδιά έχω μια απορία 

την Παρασκευή είναι πάντα η τελευταία μέρα προπόνησης Σάββατο και Κυριακή είναι μέρες ξεκούρασης 
η απορία μου είναι η εξής 
το Σάββατο είμαι σχετικά πιασμένος λογικό είναι αν φάω κάποιο πρωτεϊνούχο φαγητό οι πρωτεΐνες να πάνε στους μύες για ανάπτυξη 
την Κυριακή όμως που έχουν περάσει 48 ώρες μετά από την προπόνηση ισχύει το ίδιο ?
είναι το ίδιο δηλαδή αν φάω κοτόπουλο το Σάββατο και κοτόπουλο την Κυριακή ?
ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τη εννοώ 
ευχαριστώ !

----------


## tolis93

> παιδιά έχω μια απορία 
> 
> την Παρασκευή είναι πάντα η τελευταία μέρα προπόνησης Σάββατο και Κυριακή είναι μέρες ξεκούρασης 
> η απορία μου είναι η εξής 
> το Σάββατο είμαι σχετικά πιασμένος λογικό είναι αν φάω κάποιο πρωτεϊνούχο φαγητό οι πρωτεΐνες να πάνε στους μύες για ανάπτυξη 
> την Κυριακή όμως που έχουν περάσει 48 ώρες μετά από την προπόνηση ισχύει το ίδιο ?
> είναι το ίδιο δηλαδή αν φάω κοτόπουλο το Σάββατο και κοτόπουλο την Κυριακή ?
> ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τη εννοώ 
> ευχαριστώ !


ε λογικα εχεις μεγαλυτερα οφελη το σαββατο.αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ριχνεις τη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης σου τη κυριακη :01. Wink:  αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι μεγαλη η ποσοτητα τρως λιγο λιγοτερο οκ τα 20 γρ δε θα σου κανουν διαφορα.αλλα να θυμασαι οτι απο τη δευτερα εως τη παρασκευη εσκιζες μυες  :01. Wink:

----------


## skel

> ε λογικα εχεις μεγαλυτερα οφελη το σαββατο.αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ριχνεις τη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης σου τη κυριακη αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι μεγαλη η ποσοτητα τρως λιγο λιγοτερο οκ τα 20 γρ δε θα σου κανουν διαφορα.αλλα να θυμασαι οτι απο τη δευτερα εως τη παρασκευη εσκιζες μυες


μάλιστα κατάλαβα ευχαριστώ !! :01. Smile:

----------


## billys15

> χθες έκανα μία ερώτηση αλλά φαίνεται ότι το μήνυμα μου χάθηκε.
> 
> Λοιπόν ξαναρωτάω,
> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πόσα γραμμάρια Χολίνης περιέχουν τα 100 γραμμάρια Λεκιθίνης?
> 
> Από ένα search που έκανα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι.


Δεν χαθηκε,μαλλον δεν θυμασαι που το ποσταρες. :01. Smile: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CE%B1/page289

----------


## Abdala Shamma

> Ρε παιδιά βοηθήστε με μια γιατί μπερδεύτηκα είμαι 18 χρονών 1.71 ύψος και 56 κιλά , δεν μετράω macros στην διατροφή μ αλλά μόνο θερμίδες και πρωτεΐνες ζωικής προέλευσης , είμαι σε περίοδο όγκου φυσικά κ στόχος μ είναι η μυική ανάπτυξη κ να πάρω κάποια χ ποιοτικά κιλά.. εχω θερμίδες συντηρήσεις 2100kcal μ έχουν πει πως πρέπει να να παίρνω *112γρ πρωτεΐνη* δλδ τα κιλα μ χ2 εγώ τόσο καιρό τισ κάλυπτα απο ζωικές πρωτεΐνες όπως πουλερικά , ψαριά κτλπ(τα γνωστά) και μπορεί να έφτανα και τα 125γρ που δεν νομίζω να έχει και τόση σημασία γιατί είναι μικρή η διαφορά (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) επίσης αναγκαστικά για να καλύψω υδατάνθρακες κ λιπαρά παίρνω μέσα στην ημέρα και *+40γρ φυτική πρωτεΐνη* από τρόφιμα όπως ρύζι,quaker, αμύγδαλα κτλπ δλδ έχουμε 120 + 40 160γρ πρωτεινης την ημερα ! δλδ όσο τα κιλά μου χ3
> τι πρέπει να κάνω ?
> 
> Να μειώσω την ζωική πρωτεΐνη π καταναλώνω στα 70 - 80γρ έτσι ώστε το τελικό να είναι 120γρ? Η να σωστα κανω που τα υπολογιζω ετσι και να συνεχίσω να κάνω τα ίδια
>  παρακαλώ ας μ απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί εχω μπερδευτεί κ με ενδιαφέρει πολύ για την υγεία μ γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι άμα το παρακάνουμε θα υπάρχει κίνδυνος βλάβης στο συκώτι και στους νεφρούς! ευχαριστώ


καμιά ιδέα για το τι πρέπει να κάνω ??? κάποιος  :01. Unsure:  ?

----------


## tolis93

> καμιά ιδέα για το τι πρέπει να κάνω ??? κάποιος  ?


αδερφε για τα νεφρα κτλπ δεν παιζει τοσο προβλημα με φυτικη πρωτεινη μη σε νοιαζει.σκεψου απλα και λογικα.κανε κατι ενδιαμεσο.ριξε 20 γρ τη ζωικη και παιρνε 40 φυτικης και καθαρισες.και 20 γρ πανω να σαι.δε θα σ κανουν ζημια.και να μη σου κανει απολυτως τπτ η φυτικη.παλι ολα καλα εισαι με πχ -20. τωρα περι νεφρων νομιζω θελει εξωφρενικες ποσοτητες καθε μερα και για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα π και παλι μονο για σκονη ειχα διαβασει οτι προκαλει προβλημα και αυτο γιατι διασπαται πολυ ευκολα και ανεβαζει την ινσουλινη η κατι αναλογο.οχι οτι θα παθεις πετρα στα νεφρα επειδη παιρνεις πρωτεινη το βαρος σου επι 2,3 πχ. εγω επι 2,2-2,5 παιζω μονιμως.ακομα ζω παλι καλα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fatals

Να προτιμω γαλα 1.5% απο 0%? Γιατι ακουσα καλο ειναι γενικα να αποφευγουμε τα προιοντα 0%

----------


## kokolakis

ναι ειναι και καλα πιο επεξεργασμενα τα 0%....

----------


## Jart

Καλησπερα.  :01. Smile: 

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας για ενα θεμα που με απασχολει καιρο και ακουω διαφορες γνωμες απο πολλους.
Με το σκεπτικο οτι κανω ογκο..
 μελι τρωμε πριν το γυμναστιριο για ενεργεια η μετα γιατι ειναι υδατανθρακας σαν την μπανανα??

Το ταχινι πριν το γυμναστηριο για να το καψω κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης η μετα??

Βοηθειααα :Ρ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

το μελι αν θες βαλτο μετα,αν και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.Μη το βαλεις πριν...αμα το βαλεις πριν το πιο πιθανο ειναι με το τιναγμα της ινσουλινης που θα κανει και το αποτωμο πεσιμο της μετα να νιωθεις οτι δεν εχεις καθολου ενεργεια.

Τα λιπαρα καλο ειναι γενικα να αποφευγονται around-workout.Οποτε το ταχινι βαλτο στο πρωινο αμα θες ή καποια αλλη στιγμη που να απεχει καποιες ωρες απο το gym.

----------


## loukoulos

το μελι αφου ειναι γρηγορος υδατανθρακας μαλλον μετα. αν εχεις φαει κατι (πχ τονο με 2 φετες πολυσπορο η κτ τετοιο..) μια με δυο ωρες πριν το 
γυμναστηριο εισαι οκ. ταχινι τωρα εγω θα ετρωγα βραδυ λογο λιπαρων που καθυστερουν την πεψη (εγω προτιμο φυστικοβουτηρο).. αλλιως θα το εχωνα στο δευτερο γευμα της μερας..

----------


## loukoulos

μεχρι να γραψω με προλαβες :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες επισης παιδια.και κορεσμενα λιπαρα χρειαζονται στην διατροφη μας :08. Toast:  συν οτι πολλα μηδεν αν δειτε τα συστατικα εχουν και ζαχαρη μεσα :08. Turtle:

----------


## 6pack

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης περιέχουν οι παρακάτω τροφές.
1) Σολωμός  2) Τόνος  3) ασπράδια αυγού(2 μαζί)

----------


## tolis93

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης περιέχουν οι παρακάτω τροφές.
> 1) Σολωμός  2) Τόνος  3) ασπράδια αυγού(2 μαζί)


1)-2)  ανα 100 γρ απο 21 μεχρι και 24 γρ ζυγισμενα ωμα παντα
3) γυρω στα 3-4 γρ το ενα εχει το μαξ 5 πρεπει να ναι μεγαλο βεβαια.οποτε απο 6 εως και 10 τα 2 ασπραδια μαζι

----------


## magavaTOUT

6pack επειδη εχεις ξαναρωτησει, αμα γραψεις στο google την τροφη που θες, και διπλα "nutritional facts"  θα βρεις αυτο που θες.

----------


## skel

> το μελι αν θες βαλτο μετα,αν και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.Μη το βαλεις πριν...αμα το βαλεις πριν το πιο πιθανο ειναι με το τιναγμα της ινσουλινης που θα κανει και το αποτωμο πεσιμο της μετα να νιωθεις οτι δεν εχεις καθολου ενεργεια.
> 
> Τα λιπαρα καλο ειναι γενικα να αποφευγονται around-workout.Οποτε το ταχινι βαλτο στο πρωινο αμα θες ή καποια αλλη στιγμη που να απεχει καποιες ωρες απο το gym.


πειράζει που εγώ που το μέλι το βάζω το πρωί ?
το πρωινό μου είναι ψωμί ολικής άλεσης με Φιλαδέλφεια, μελι Καλαβρύτων (από τον Παππού μου ) και βρώμη

----------


## FightMe

ρε παιδια ολοι ξερουμε πως το νερο ειναι ιδιαιτερα ωφελιμο ομως προσφατα ακουσα οτι αν πινεις κοντα στα γευματα πολυ νερο παιρνεις περισσοτερο λιπος. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το ακουσα απο ατομα που τους εχω εμπιστοσυνη και εχουν εμπερια.. Τι γινεται? ισχυει?

----------


## beefmeup

> ρε παιδια ολοι ξερουμε πως το νερο ειναι ιδιαιτερα ωφελιμο ομως προσφατα ακουσα οτι αν πινεις κοντα στα γευματα πολυ νερο παιρνεις περισσοτερο λιπος. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το ακουσα απο ατομα που τους εχω εμπιστοσυνη και εχουν εμπερια.. Τι γινεται? ισχυει?


μαζι με αυτο σου συνχωνευσα 3 θεματα με ηδη υπαρχοντα.
δεν ανοιγουμε νεα θεματα για καθε μια ρωτηση που εχουμε,αλλα ψαχνουμε πρωτα κ αν δεν βρουμε θεμα,κανουμε την ερωτηση μας σε ενα υπαρχον με γενικες ερωτησεις πανω σε ενα τομεα.
αυτο που ρωτας εδω για το νερο,απανταται σε 1 ποστ κ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ανοιξεις αλλο θεμα.

----------


## marvin

FightMe μιας και τους εχεις εμπιστοσυνη για ρωτησες τους την επομενη φορα να δουμε τι δικαιολογια θα σου βρουνε.Πινε οσο νερακι θελει ο οργανισμο σου και μην δινεις σημασια σε τετοιες πληροφοριες :02. Welcome: !

----------


## skel

> ρε παιδια ολοι ξερουμε πως το νερο ειναι ιδιαιτερα ωφελιμο ομως προσφατα ακουσα οτι αν πινεις κοντα στα γευματα πολυ νερο παιρνεις περισσοτερο λιπος. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το ακουσα απο ατομα που τους εχω εμπιστοσυνη και εχουν εμπερια.. Τι γινεται? ισχυει?


εδώ   λέει άλλα 
αυτό που λες δεν νομίζω να ισχύει

----------


## FightMe

ρε παιδια γενικα ξερω τα ωφελη του νερου απλα λεει πρεπει να αποφευγεται κοντα σε γευματα.. το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω χωρις νερο και ποσο μαλλον κατα την διαρκεια του φαγητου ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ. Γιαυτο και θελω να ακουσω και αλλες γνωμες για πιθανον ατομα που το εχουν ψαξει.
Υ.Γ. : 1000 συγνωμη που ανοιξα λαθος θεμα θα προσπαθισω να μην ξαναγινει

----------


## tolis93

> ρε παιδια γενικα ξερω τα ωφελη του νερου απλα λεει πρεπει να αποφευγεται κοντα σε γευματα.. το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω χωρις νερο και ποσο μαλλον κατα την διαρκεια του φαγητου ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ. Γιαυτο και θελω να ακουσω και αλλες γνωμες για πιθανον ατομα που το εχουν ψαξει.
> Υ.Γ. : 1000 συγνωμη που ανοιξα λαθος θεμα θα προσπαθισω να μην ξαναγινει


το νερο στη χειροτερη να καθυστερησει τη χωνευση αραιωνοντας τα γαστρικα υγρα που υπαρχουν στο στομαχι μας.περαν αφτου ΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ Σ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙΣ @@@@ Π ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΕΙ Κ ΜΙΑ ΠΗΓΗ Η ΜΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ αλλιως εγω λεω οτι το νερο σε κανει να χανεις 2 γρ λιπους ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους αν πινεις 10 μλ νερου ανα κιλο πριν απο καθε γευμα.και δε το στιριζω πουθενα.δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.το λιπος για να αποθηκευτει πρεπει να εισαι πανω απο θερμιδες συντηρησης και για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα κ με διαφορεσ ερευνες απο πισω π διχνουν οτι κ υπερθερμιδικα να σαι δε βαζεις καθαρα λιπος κ μαλιστα μερικες να δειχνουν παραπανω αυξηση μαζας αντι για λιπους.τελος παντων το νερο ειναι απαραιτητο για πολλους λογους.πινε οσο νερακι θελεις . ισα ισα υπαρχει κ ερευνα π εδειχνε οτι πινοντας νερο πριν απο καθε γευμα σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη βοηθουσε στη καυση λιπους  ταχυτερα

----------


## FightMe

πραγματικα με ανακουφιζεται παιδια γιατι οπως ξαναειπα δεν μπορω χωρις νερο.. πινω 5+ λιτρα σχεδον καθε μερα και θα πιεζομουν να μην πινω μαζι με φαγητο. Ευχαριστω για τις γρηγορες απαντησεις σας.

----------


## jminas82

Μπορεί κάποιος σε μια διατροφή να τρώει φακές βρασμένες σε νερό αντι της γλυκοπατάς ή πατάτας σε περίπτωση δίαιτας?

----------


## lila_1

εννοειται

----------


## tolis93

> Μπορεί κάποιος σε μια διατροφή να τρώει φακές βρασμένες σε νερό αντι της γλυκοπατάς ή πατάτας σε περίπτωση δίαιτας?


σα τροφη γενικοτερα μπορω να πω κ καλυτερες οι φακες κιολας.απλα με λιγο περισσοτερο μετρο γιατι καλως η κακως εχουν θερμιδουλες :08. Toast:

----------


## jminas82

ΦΑΚΕΣ ΒΡΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ

Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 γρ.
Θερμίδες - 116 Kcal / Yδατάνθρακες - 20,1 γρ. 
Φυτικές ίνες - 7,9 γρ. / ΠρωτεΪνες - 9 γρ.
Aπλά σάκχαρα - 1,8 γρ. / Φυλλικό οξύ - 181 mg

Τα 100 γρ βρασμενες ειναι ενα φλιτζανι περιπου  και παρα πολυ χορταστικες.Επισης εχουνε εξαιρετικά χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη.

----------


## fatals

Με τι μπορω να αντικαταστησω το cottage? Δεν το τρωγεται, αναγουλιαζω... :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

τοταλ 2%

----------


## magavaTOUT

complete 2%   :02. Nana na nana:

----------


## koukoutsaki

ολυμπος Πνοη 2%  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dorita

> complete 2%





> ολυμπος Πνοη 2%


σουπερ κ τα 2!! κ γω αυτα προτιμω.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Giannistzn

Οπως ειπαν παραπανω, γιαουρτι το πιο απλο.

Αν δεν το τρως ουτε αυτο γαλα (αν και θα σου φορτωσει αρκετα γρ υδατανθρακα για να παρεις αναλογες ποσοτητες πρωτεΐνης με το cottage / γιαουρτι). Αν δεν θες ουτε γαλα και εισαι καλα οικονομικα, παρε μια πρωτεΐνη πολλων πηγων ή μια καζεΐνη.

----------


## fatals

Θα προτιμησω το τοταλ 2% που εχω και στο σπιτι, thanks για τις απαντησεις!

----------


## nwnc

Eχω μια απορια...  Αγορασα 500γρ κοτοπουλο και γραφει 24γρ πρωτεινης στα 100γρ στην συσκευασια.Το μαγειρευω και μετα ζυγιζω 100γρ για να φαω.Πηρα 24 γρ πρωτεινης δεν αλλαξε κατι; μπορει να ειναι χαζη η απορια αλλα εχω μπερδευτει λιγο

----------


## Giannistzn

24γρ ανά 100γρ ωμού κρέατος έχει. Οταν θα το ψησεις ή θα το βράσεις αλλάζει το βάρος του αντίστοιχου κομματιού χάνει υγρά. 

Αναλυτικά βάλε την κάθε τροφή που θες στο www.calorieking.com (ή σε παρεμφερή σάιτ) και θα σου βγάλει αποτελέσματα αναλόγως με τον τροπο μαγειρεματος

----------


## nwnc

Υγρα χανει.Αρα τα 500γρ που εψησα εγιναν 350 ξερω εγω.Και τα 120γρ πρωτεινης που ειχε απ οτι ξερω παραμενουν.Αρα αν φαω 100γρ η πρωτεινη ανεβαινει.Καταλαβα καλα?Αναλογα το ψησιμο.Συμπερασμα οσα σαιτ και αν κοιταξεις ποτε δεν θα εχεις ακριβες αποτελεσμα

----------


## TheWorst

Αν εχεις στα 500 γρ 120 πρωτεϊνη και ας πουμε μεινει 400 γρ μετα το ψησημο/βρασιμο (λεω παραδειγμα) η ποσοτητα πρωτεϊνης δεν αλλαζει απλα αντι να διαιρεις με το 5 διαρεις με το 4 και εχεις 120/4=30 γραμμαρια ανα 100 γρ *μαγειρεμενου* κρεατος

----------


## ginus

> Αν εχεις στα 500 γρ 120 πρωτεϊνη και ας πουμε μεινει 400 γρ μετα το ψησημο/βρασιμο (λεω παραδειγμα) η ποσοτητα πρωτεϊνης δεν αλλαζει απλα αντι να διαιρεις με το 5 διαρεις με το 4 και εχεις 120/4=30 γραμμαρια ανα 100 γρ *μαγειρεμενου* κρεατος


το προβλημα που εθεσε το παιδι δεν ηταν αριθμητικης...
αλλα το οτι στο μαγειρεμενα εαν θα ειναι ιδια η ποσοτητα
και αναλογα με το μαγειρεμα και το ποσα θρεπτικα στοιχεια θα χασει εξαρτιεται και το ακριβες ποσοστο πρωτεινης..
που δεν διαφερει τεραστια...αλλα διαφερει

----------


## nwnc

ζυγισα το υπολοιπο κοτοπουλο και κατεληξα απο τα 500γρ εμειναν μολις 370.Αρα βγαινουν 32 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100γρ μαγιρεμενου.Ρε παιδια πολλα υγρα δεν εχασε;

Και για τα υπολοιπα κρεατα το ιδιο κανω?

----------


## Giannistzn

Και για τα κρεατα, και για τα ψαρια και για τον υδατανθρακα το ιδιο. Οι συσκευασιες (συνηθως) αναφερονται σε kcal / 100gr αμαγειρευτου προΐοντος.

----------


## Stella

Αυτα τα σιρόπια που είναι χωρις ζάχαρη και λιπαρα και τα ρίχνουν πάνω από τα pancake από που τα βρισκετε;
Εχει Ελλαδα ή απο μονο απο κανενα ξενο σαιτ;

----------


## lila_1

*********** στέλλα

----------


## 6pack

Πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης περιέχουν: 2 ασπράδια, 100γρ βρώμης, 100γρ σολωμό ψητό και 100γρ κοτόπουλο(όχι στήθος)

----------


## beefmeup

> Πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης περιέχουν: 2 ασπράδια, 100γρ βρώμης, 100γρ σολωμό ψητό και 100γρ κοτόπουλο(όχι στήθος)


να προσεχεις που κανεις τις ερωτησεις σου..
κ να ψαχνεις πριν ρωτησεις οπου ναναι.

----------


## 6pack

> να προσεχεις που κανεις τις ερωτησεις σου..
> κ να ψαχνεις πριν ρωτησεις οπου ναναι.


οκ τοτε sorry που ποσταρα στην λαθος ενοτητα...

----------


## cuntface

θελω να μου λυσετε μια απορια γτ μου εχουνε δωσει απαντησησης οτι νανε λοιπον 8 το πρωι το πρωινο μου αποτελυτε απο 1 τοστ ολικης 3 φετες γαλοπουλα τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρον ντοματα μαρουλι 100γ βρωμη και 1 σκοοπ whey (nitrotech performance series) Λοιπον εχω τν εξης απορια να περνω τν πρωτεινη μαζι με το τοστ και την βρωμη στης 8 ι να την περνω 45λεπτα πριν την προπο δλδ στης 10.15...δλδ να τροω το τοστ και την βρωμη στης 8 και στησ 10.15 να περνω την whey?

----------


## junior7

παιδια υπαρχει κατι να μετρησω τα  30 περιπου γραμμαρια πρωτεινης?

----------


## giorgos th.

Τι εννοεις να τα μετρησεις?
Απο ποια πηγη?

----------


## junior7

ωχ ναι , απο μια whey ποσες κουταλιες ειναι ? το ενα σκουπ τι ακριβως ειναι?

----------


## TheEnonymous

Το σκούπ είναι ένα ''κουπάκι'' που έρχεται μαζί με την πρωτείνη.Υπάρχουν διαφορετικά μεγέθη.
Τωρα για τα 30 γρ,αναλόγως την πρωτείνη.
Πχ στην μία,θα είναι 2 σκουπ 35 γρ πρωτείνης,στην αλλη το 1 σκουπ 24 γραμ κλπ.

----------


## Spiros75

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα.
Η ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω είναι η εξής : επειδή μόλις τώρα άρχισα κι εγώ (1,90 / 95,5kg) και πηγαίνω για όγκο θα ήθελα να μάθω αν θα πρέπει να αυξήσω τα κιλά μου, να τα χάσω ή να τα διατηρήσω?
Το πρώτο μου βήμα ήταν να αντικαταστήσω στα γεύματά μου την σαβούρα που έτρωγα με ''ποιοτική τροφή'' χωρίς να αυξήσω όμως τις ποσότητες ή τον αριθμό αυτών.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## RAMBO

Φτιαξε την διατροφη σου και σιγα σιγα το σωμα σου θα φτιαξει ,αφου θες ογκο θα βαλεις κ λιπος οποτε δεν χρειαζεται πρωτα να χασεις κιλα για να τα ξαναβαλεις καθαρα,αν θες γραψε μας την διατροφη σου..

----------


## Spiros75

09:00 - 1 τοστ γαλοπούλα-τυρί , 1 μπανάνα
11:30 - Whey
17:00 - Γεύμα (δυστυχώς τότε σχολάω απο την δουλειά) Μοσχάρι φιλέτο ή ρύζι με τόνο ή ό,τι παίζει στην κατσαρόλα μόνο όταν δεν έχει αρκετά λίπη
19:15 - Προπόνηση
20:30 - Whey , 1 μπανάνα
Πριν τον ύπνο 1 γιαούρτι με 0 λιπαρά.

Δυστυχώς το κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορώ τα αυγά , τις βραστές/ψητές πατάτες και τα γαλακτομικά εκτός απο γιαούρτι.

----------


## RAMBO

Λιγα γευματα,ελλειπεστατα....για ογκο θες πολυ φαγητο,ειδικα για τις διαστασεις σου

----------


## Spiros75

Πιστεύεις δηλ ότι αν πρόσθετα δυο γεύματα ακόμα κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας (μεσημέρι & μεταπροπονητικά) θα ήταν καλύτερα?
Βλέπεις δεν είμαι του φαγητού και ζορίζομαι ,άσε που μου πέφτουν και βαριά.Και δυστυχώς απο τις επιλογές που έχω δεν υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικές γιατί είμαι ιδιότροπος με το φαί και τις γεύσεις.

Επίσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι επειδή η δουλειά μου είναι τελείως καθιστική (γραφείου) εκτός απο την προπόνηση δεν κάνω άλλες καύσεις κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας.

----------


## RAMBO

Αν ζοριζεσαι με το φαι και εχεις και θεμα με φαγητα κτλ θα δυσκολευτεις λιγο με τις γευσεις κ τισ ποσοτητες,πρεπει να βαλεις υ/θ στα γευματα(ρυζι -μακαρονια κτλ) απο πρωτεινη(κοτοπουλο-τονο-σολομο-μοσχαρι-γαλοπουλα κτλ) συν σαλατες..αμα τωρα δεν μπορεις απο ποσοτητες τρωγε οσο μπορεις και προσπαθησε να εχεις γευματα ανα 3 ωρες πριπου

----------


## Spiros75

Με αυτά που ανέφερες δεν έχω πρόβλημα και μπορώ να το παλέψω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Rocknrolla

Μερικες ερωτησεις μαζι! :03. Thumb up: 


1)Τι διαφορα εχουν τα "μαυρα" προιοντα απο τα κανονικα? (πχ καστανο ρυζι,μακαρονια ολικη) Γιατι στα συστατικα βλεπω οτι εχουν πανω κατω ελαχιστες διαφορες σε θερμιδες,πρωτεινες κτλπ.

2)Η βρωμη ειναι τιγκα στον υδατανθρακα, γιατι θεωρειται καλυτερη απο ψωμι ολικης? Πχ εισαι σε γραμμωση ειναι καλυτερα να κανεις μια "κρεπα" βρωμης (βρωμη,1αυγο,ασπραδια) παρα να φας 2 φετες μαυρο ψωμι τοστ?

3)Αν βαλεις την πρωτεινη ( γουει πχ) μεσα στο πιτακι βρωμης  (ολα μαζι στο μιξερ) χανει καποια συστατικα της οταν το μαγειρεψεις?

4)Οταν δεν ξεπερνας το οριο θερμιδων της ημερας και εισαι σε γραμμωση απαγορευεται πχ ενα κουταλακι μελι? (αν θελω 3000 θερμιδες συντηρησης και μαζι με το μελι παιρνω συνολο 2500~)

5)Οταν μαγειρευουμε κοτοπουλο κοκκινιστο στη χυτρα και βαλουμε και λαδι οι θερμιδες του κοτοπουλου αυξανονται παρα πολυ? Δηλ αν φας 100γρ κοτοπουλο στηθος που κανονικα εχει γυρω στις 150 θερμιδες τωρα με το λαδι και την ντοματα παει 300?

6)Για 93 κιλα, 190 υψος ποσα περιπου γρ λιπος και υδατανθρακα πρεπει να παιρνει καποιος? (σε γραμμωση)

7)Τα μακαρονια εχουν στα 100γρ πανω κατω ιδιες θερμιδες με το ρυζι αλλα λενε οτι παχαινουν περισσοτερο (εχω ακουσει οτι κανουν και "πλαινα" ). Ισχυει?

8)Μετα την γυμναστικη πειραζει αν αντι για γουει φαω κανονικο φαγητο? (κοτοπουλο η τονο η κρεατικο τελος παντων) Ρωταω επειδη ξερω πως η γουει ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης αλλα προσπαθω οσο γινεται να συμπληρωνω διατροφη με νορμαλ φαγητο.

9)Πειραζει αν σταματησω γυμναστικη για μια βδομαδα ? (μετακομιση + ψαξιμο καινουριου γυμναστηριου)

10)Αν καποιες μερες παιρνω πολυ λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο συντηρηση (1000+) αλλα παρολλα αυτα κραταω ψηλα πρωτεινη ( 200γρ +) χτιζονται μυες?

11)Διαβαζω διαφορα αρθρα και στα μισα λενε οτι ο στοχος ειναι να παιρνεις την ημερησια πρωτεινη που χρειαζεσαι οποιαδηποτε στιγμη ενω τα αλλα μισα λενε οτι πρεπει να τα χωριζεις σε γευματα γιατι ο οργανισμος δεν αξιοποιει πανω απο 30γρ περιπου.
Τελικα τι ισχυει? Πχ αν εγω φαω 200γρ κοτοπουλο που ειναι πολυ παραπανω απο 30γρ πρωτεινης πανε χαμενα τα αλλα μισα?

12)Οταν φτασεις ενα σημειο που θεωρεις οτι εχεις "πετυχει" το στοχο σου τι γινεται μετα με την διατροφη? Πρεπει να συνεχισεις αυστηρα την ιδια η πιο χαλαρα αλλα παλι προσεχεις θερμιδες,μακρος κτλπ ?

Αυτα τα "λιγα" !!!! 

Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων οποιος απαντησει!!! :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Μερικες ερωτησεις μαζι!
> 
> 
> 1)Τα προιοντα ολικης αλεσεως εχουν περισσοτερες βιταμινες και ειναι στη φυσικη τους μορφη.τα λευκα ειναι επεξεργασμενα.εχουν υψιλοτερο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη και μερικες φορες και ζαχαρη
> 2)ο υδατανθρακας ειναι βασικη πηγη ενεργειας.δε σημαινει οτι οτι εχει υδατανθρακα ειναι μαπα τροφη.εφοσον ο υδατανθρακας αυτος ειναι φυσικος οπως αυτος της βρωμης και οχι ζαχαρη. το ψωμι του εμποριου ειναι χειροτερο γιατι ειναι κατι σχετικα επεξεργασμενο με διαφορα συντηρητικα κτλπ.και συνηθως αναφερεται σα χειροτερη τροφη για αυτο το λογο.αλλα και γιατι περιεχει σημαντικα ποσοστα γλουτενης(ειδος πρωτεινης) που μερικοι ειναι δυσανεξικοι
> 3)οχι η πρωτεινη δεν αλλοιωνεται καθολου μενει ιδια.και αν χανει σε βιοδιαθεσημοτητα χανει ελαχιστα
> 
> 4)φυσικα και οχι.και 2 να βαλεις δε θα σου κανουν διαφορα.καλυτερα μετα τη προπονηση βεβαια
> 
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Rocknrolla

> 


Eυχαριστω πολυ με καλυψες πληρως!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Και αλλη ερωτηση που ξεχασα!!! (πως κανω εντιτ το ποστ μου ?  :01. Unsure: )


Χρησιμοποιω ενα θερμιδομετρητη στο κινητο για τις καθημερινες μετρησεις και ορισμενα φαγητα ειναι δυσκολο να τα βρω. (ειδικα οσα ειναι παραδοσιακα)

Πχ λαχανοντολμαδες δεν βρισκω.. Στο ιντερνετ ψαχνω και μου βγαζει 370 θερμιδες η μεριδα,και που ξερω εγω ποσο ειναι μια μεριδα? Επισης δε λενε πρωτεινες/υ/δ/λιποι κτλπ .

Υπαρχει καποια λυση για αυτα τα "ντοπια" φαγητα?

----------


## tolis93

> Και αλλη ερωτηση που ξεχασα!!! (πως κανω εντιτ το ποστ μου ? )
> 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιω ενα θερμιδομετρητη στο κινητο για τις καθημερινες μετρησεις και ορισμενα φαγητα ειναι δυσκολο να τα βρω. (ειδικα οσα ειναι παραδοσιακα)
> 
> Πχ λαχανοντολμαδες δεν βρισκω.. Στο ιντερνετ ψαχνω και μου βγαζει 370 θερμιδες η μεριδα,και που ξερω εγω ποσο ειναι μια μεριδα? Επισης δε λενε πρωτεινες/υ/δ/λιποι κτλπ .
> 
> Υπαρχει καποια λυση για αυτα τα "ντοπια" φαγητα?


εντιτ μετα απο 15 λεπτα δε μπορεις να κανεις :01. Smile: 

για αυτα τα φαγητα αν τα φτιαχνεις εσυ πολυ απλα υπολογιζε τις θερμιδες μεμονομενα. πχ χρησιμοποιεις για λαχανοντολμαδες 50 γρ ρυζι 3 κ σ λαδι και οκ τα φυλλα για το τυλιγμα τιποτα. και βγαζεις θερμιδες. :01. Wink:

----------


## Rocknrolla

> εντιτ μετα απο 15 λεπτα δε μπορεις να κανεις
> 
> για αυτα τα φαγητα αν τα φτιαχνεις εσυ πολυ απλα υπολογιζε τις θερμιδες μεμονομενα. πχ χρησιμοποιεις για λαχανοντολμαδες 50 γρ ρυζι 3 κ σ λαδι και οκ τα φυλλα για το τυλιγμα τιποτα. και βγαζεις θερμιδες.


Ναι οταν τα φτιαχνω εγω ετσι το κανω αλλα δυστηχως σημερα ηταν ετοιματζιδικοι ^^ .

Ευτιχως ομως ηταν σκετα λαχανικα,δεν ειχε ρυζι δλδ μεσα (μπορει να ειχε ελαχιστο δε κλτβα εγω ρυζι χαχα) και αποτι ειδα λιγο λαδι οποτε κομπλε!

----------


## tolis93

> Ναι οταν τα φτιαχνω εγω ετσι το κανω αλλα δυστηχως σημερα ηταν ετοιματζιδικοι ^^ .
> 
> Ευτιχως ομως ηταν σκετα λαχανικα,δεν ειχε ρυζι δλδ μεσα (μπορει να ειχε ελαχιστο δε κλτβα εγω ρυζι χαχα) και αποτι ειδα λιγο λαδι οποτε κομπλε!


καλα για μια στο τοσο σιγα το θεμα :03. Thumb up:  και πιχτρα να ταν πες το τσιτ κ προσεχεις την υπολοιπη βδομδα

----------


## nwnc

1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο πόσα λιπαρά έχει; άλλοτε ακούω για 10γρ και άλλοτε για 15-16.Τι ισχύει τελικα;

----------


## Giannistzn

Εξαρταται απο το κουταλι και ποσο γεματη θα ειναι. Χωρις ζυγαρια, ακριβως δεν μπορει να σου πει κανεις.

----------


## nwnc

> Εξαρταται απο το κουταλι και ποσο γεματη θα ειναι. Χωρις ζυγαρια, ακριβως δεν μπορει να σου πει κανεις.


έριξα σε 1 ποτήρι 1 κουταλιά γεμάτη και μου έβγαλε 8γρ.δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστο.Πόσο λίπος βγαίνει

εντιτ:μια κουταλιά νερό βγήκε 10γρ

----------


## Rocknrolla

> έριξα σε 1 ποτήρι 1 κουταλιά γεμάτη και μου έβγαλε 8γρ.δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστο.Πόσο λίπος βγαίνει
> 
> εντιτ:μια κουταλιά νερό βγήκε 10γρ



1γρ λαδι νομιζω εχει 1γρ λιπους κατι τετοιο.

Καινουρια ερωτηση!!! 

Πιο υγειινο πιο ειναι το βιολογικο αλευρι ή η βρωμη?

----------


## grace

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση και ελπιζω να την κανω στο σωστο θεμα... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Η ερωτηση μου αφορα ολα αυτα τα frozen yogurt  που εχουν εξαπλωθει σαν τα μυρμηγκια σε ολη την Ελλαδα και ο κοσμος γουσταρει σαν τρελος, και εγω φυσικα!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Γλυκο προσωπικα τρωω περιπου μια φορα το μηνα ακτος αν δεν αντεξω και παραδωθω σε αυτον τον πειρασμο και αλλη μια φορα το πολυ... :01. Razz: 
Απλα επειδη μ'αρεσουν πολυ παντα το γλυκο μου θα ειναι ενα frozen yog  με οτι μπορειτε να φανταστειτε απο πανω!!!

Το θεμα μου ειναι οτι καποιες φορες αν τυχει να ειμαι εξω μπορει να αντικαταστησω το βραδινο μου γιαουρτακι ( του σπιτιου ) με ενα frozen αλλα σκετο μονο με ξηρους καρπους κ κανα φρουτακι! Αυτο απ'τη στιγμη που λενε πως ειναι  low fat και sugar free πειραζει?  :01. Unsure: 

Μηπως μας κοροιδευουν γενικοτερα και κακως το εμπιστεομαι....?

Αν καποιος γνωριζει θα ηθελανα ακουσω αποψεις και συμβουλες γιατι οσους εχω ρωτησει λενε οτι ειναι οκ! Αλλα εχω καποιους ενδοιασμους.. :01. ROFL:

----------


## dorita

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...-FROZEN-YOGURT

καλησπερα κοριτσι!!
υπαρχει ενα θεμα που το ειχε ανοιξει η γυμ..αν θες ριξε μια ματια!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## grace

> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...-FROZEN-YOGURT
> 
> καλησπερα κοριτσι!!
> υπαρχει ενα θεμα που το ειχε ανοιξει η γυμ..αν θες ριξε μια ματια!!!


Τελεια Ντοριτακι, το διαβαζω εδω και τωρα! Ευχαριστωωωω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Arnold1996

ποιες ειναι οι καλυτερες τροφες με αργης αποροφησης υδατανθρακα???

----------


## primordial

Γλυκαιμικός δείκτης τροφίμων...

Υδατάνθρακες...

Όπως θα κατάλαβες η ερώτησή σου έχει απαντηθεί μέσω κάποιων άρθρων που έχουν αναρτήσει μέλη του forum...

Απλά κάνουμε κ λίγο αναζήτηση... :02. Welcome:

----------


## anastacia

τι μπορω να τρωω πριν κοιμηθω? καμια φορα  μετα το βραδυνο πειναω ακομα, ιδιως αν παω αργα για υπνο. οι περισσοτεροι απο εσας βλεπω τρωτε κοταζ η γιαουρτι, εγω αυτο το καιρο δε μπορω να φαω καθολου γαλακτοκομικα και σιταρι. καμια ιδεα?

----------


## skel

> τι μπορω να τρωω πριν κοιμηθω? καμια φορα  μετα το βραδυνο πειναω ακομα, ιδιως αν παω αργα για υπνο. οι περισσοτεροι απο εσας βλεπω τρωτε κοταζ η γιαουρτι, εγω αυτο το καιρο δε μπορω να φαω καθολου γαλακτοκομικα και σιταρι. καμια ιδεα?


ξυρούς καρπούς μπορείς να φας

----------


## beefmeup

Γεύμα προ του ύπνου

----------


## anastacia

> Γεύμα προ του ύπνου


ουπσσσσσσσσσ σορρυ παιδια τωρα το ειδα ευχαριστω.  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## anastacia

> ξυρούς καρπούς μπορείς να φας


 ναι συνηθως αυτο κανω. καμια δεκαρια καρπους περιπου. και πολυυυ νεροο.

----------


## spiroskafk

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, έστω ότι έχω θερμίδες συντήρησης 2000. Αν θέλω να βάλω κιλά θα πρέπει να τις αυξήσω πόσο? +250 ας πούμε?

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, έστω ότι έχω θερμίδες συντήρησης 2000. Αν θέλω να βάλω κιλά θα πρέπει να τις αυξήσω πόσο? +250 ας πούμε?


Ναι 250 στην αρχη και αργοτερα μπορεις και 500 .

----------


## DimitrisT

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να ρωτήσω κάτι, έστω ότι έχω θερμίδες συντήρησης 2000. Αν θέλω να βάλω κιλά θα πρέπει να τις αυξήσω πόσο? +250 ας πούμε?


Γνωμη μου να μεινεις ισοθερμιδικα για λιγο καιρο και μετα να αρχισεις. Και ισως να ηταν καλυτερα να αυξανεις τις θερμιδες σταδιακα, δηλαδη +50 για αρχη, +100 στη συνεχεια κ.ο.κ.

----------


## Sfixterman21

Ακυρο παιδια αλλα σχετικο με την διατροφη...το cottage στα ελληνικα πως ονομαζετε διοτι πηγα και ζητησα απο εναν τυροκομο (στο χωριο μου  :01. Razz: ) και ο ανθρωπος με κοιτουσε λες ημουν απο αλλο πλανητη...με ρωτησε αν ενωω τον ανθοτυρο κ δν ηξερα..ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και αν οχι υπαρχει ελληνικη ονομασια??

----------


## tolis93

> Ακυρο παιδια αλλα σχετικο με την διατροφη...το cottage στα ελληνικα πως ονομαζετε διοτι πηγα και ζητησα απο εναν τυροκομο (στο χωριο μου ) και ο ανθρωπος με κοιτουσε λες ημουν απο αλλο πλανητη...με ρωτησε αν ενωω τον ανθοτυρο κ δν ηξερα..ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και αν οχι υπαρχει ελληνικη ονομασια??


οπως το ακους αδερφε.τυρι κοτατζ λεγεται.πες αυτο που ειναι κρεμωδες με κομματακια τυριου μεσα λευκο δλδ δωσε περιγραφη.το ανθοτυρο ειναι τελειως αλλο.αλλα δυσκολα θα εχει για να μου λες τυροκομος σε χωριο

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Ακυρο παιδια αλλα σχετικο με την διατροφη...το cottage στα ελληνικα πως ονομαζετε διοτι πηγα και ζητησα απο εναν τυροκομο (στο χωριο μου ) και ο ανθρωπος με κοιτουσε λες ημουν απο αλλο πλανητη...με ρωτησε αν ενωω τον ανθοτυρο κ δν ηξερα..ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα και αν οχι υπαρχει ελληνικη ονομασια??


αφου δεν σε ρωτησε ''τυρι τς κότας θες???'',πάλι καλά!!!  :01. Razz:   Κι εγω παντως δεν εχω ακουσει καποια λεξη στα ελληνικά να το εξηγεί,γενικά είναι ανθόγαλα με αποβουτηρωμένο αγελαδινό γαλα αλλα φαντάζομαι οτι αν ειχε ο ανθρωπος θα το ήξερε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## prt_sxs

Εαν τυχει να χασω ενα γευμα..
μπορω να το αναπληρωσω με πρωτεινη+βρωμη..?
ακομη κ το προτελευταιο..?

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Εαν τυχει να χασω ενα γευμα..
> μπορω να το αναπληρωσω με πρωτεινη+βρωμη..?
> ακομη κ το προτελευταιο..?


Ναι!

----------


## prt_sxs

> Ναι!


Aπλα ρωταω επειδη η βρωμη ειναι υδατ. αργης αποροφυσης,ετσι δεν ειναι..?
μηπως δεν πρωλαβενει να γινει η καυση στο στομαχι μεσα σε 3ωρες κ γινει λιπος..!

----------


## Sfixterman21

Αφου ρε παιδια υπαρχουν εταιριες στην ελλαδα που το παρασκευαζουν (φαγε) α :02. Chinese:  τεσπα δν πειραζει ..ευχαριστω παντως  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

> Aπλα ρωταω επειδη η βρωμη ειναι υδατ. αργης αποροφυσης,ετσι δεν ειναι..?
> μηπως δεν πρωλαβενει να γινει η καυση στο στομαχι μεσα σε 3ωρες κ γινει λιπος..!


Γιατι καλε μου, αν εχεις πανω απο 3 ωρες θα προλαβει να καει?

Αν δεν εχεις "συμπληρωσει" τις απαιτουμενες θερμιδες (που εσυ θες) ολη την ημερα φαε και βρωμη, 
αν παλι δε θες τοσο αργα υδατανθρακα μη φας βρωμη, 
αν παλι λειπεις και δεν κανεις ενα απ τα γευματα μην αγχωνεσαι.
Δεν τρεχει κατι.
Θα τα κανεις την επομενη μερα.

Ο Yates μια φορα τον ρωτησαν αν αγχωνεται μη χασει γευμα μεσα στη μερα και ειπε "αν λειπω και δεν εχω κανει ολα τα γευματα προτιμω να κοιμηθω μια ωρα περισσοτερο το βραδυ παρα να περιμενω ως αργα για να χωρεσω τα γευματα που εχασα"..

----------


## gym_xristos

παιδια καλησπερα...πριν τον υπνο χτυπαω αυτο 3 ασπραδια μισο ξυνομηλο μιση μπανανα και οτι αλλο φρουτο μου αρεσει μαζι με ενα γιαουρτι και γαλα 200 μλ...πως σας φαινεται?

----------


## TheWorst

οχι και το καλυτερο πιστευω, μιας και υ/ες και ειδικα φρουκτοζη πριν τον υπνο δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη.

----------


## gym_xristos

αα σε ευχαριστω...μου το εβγαλε ο γυμναστης μου το προγραμμα διατροφης...και φαντασου μεχρι το 2008 κατεβαινε σε αγωνες ββ

----------


## nwnc

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα.Στο σπίτι μαγειρεύει η μάνα μου.Πως θα μετράω στα φαγητά που φτιάχνει τις θερμίδες.Αν είναι κρέας ρύζι πατάτα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Αν είναι λαδερό ή άλλο φαγητό τι κάνω στο περίπου; Τι κάνετε εσείς.Σας ρωτάω γιατί αν ξεφύγεις στο μέτρημα βγαίνεις 200-300 λάθος.

----------


## Giannistzn

> παιδια καλησπερα...πριν τον υπνο χτυπαω αυτο 3 ασπραδια μισο ξυνομηλο μιση μπανανα και οτι αλλο φρουτο μου αρεσει μαζι με ενα γιαουρτι και γαλα 200 μλ...πως σας φαινεται?





> αα σε ευχαριστω...μου το εβγαλε ο γυμναστης μου το προγραμμα διατροφης...και φαντασου μεχρι το 2008 κατεβαινε σε αγωνες ββ


Εαν εχει υπολογισει θερμιδες και σου εχει βγαλει καποιο προγραμμα τοτε καλυτερα να τον ρωτησεις γιατι σου εχει αυτα προ του υπνου.

Εαν το εχει βαλει απλα για να παιρνεις θερμιδες για να παρεις κιλα, αχρειαστες θερμιδες ειναι. Αλλα ολα εχουν να κανουν με το συνολο των ημερησιων θερμιδων σου. Σιγουρα κατι με περισσοτερα λιπαρα θα ηταν καλυτερη επιλογη (για να καθυστερησεις την απορροφηση)

----------


## prt_sxs

> Γιατι καλε μου, αν εχεις πανω απο 3 ωρες θα προλαβει να καει?
> 
> Αν δεν εχεις "συμπληρωσει" τις απαιτουμενες θερμιδες (που εσυ θες) ολη την ημερα φαε και βρωμη, 
> αν παλι δε θες τοσο αργα υδατανθρακα μη φας βρωμη, 
> αν παλι λειπεις και δεν κανεις ενα απ τα γευματα μην αγχωνεσαι.
> Δεν τρεχει κατι.
> Θα τα κανεις την επομενη μερα.
> 
> Ο Yates μια φορα τον ρωτησαν αν αγχωνεται μη χασει γευμα μεσα στη μερα και ειπε "αν λειπω και δεν εχω κανει ολα τα γευματα προτιμω να κοιμηθω μια ωρα περισσοτερο το βραδυ παρα να περιμενω ως αργα για να χωρεσω τα γευματα που εχασα"..


Ξερω οτι μετραμε τις θερμηδες εβδομαδιεος κ οχι ημερισιος...
απλα μιας κ πιασαμε τον dorian εχει πει "πως πολλοι αθλητες δεν τρωνε ολα τα γευματα τους χανοντας μερικα κ φορτονουν τα επομενα...
που απο την μια αποψη αυτο ειναι καλο αλλα απο την αλλη ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τα φας εκεινη την στηγμη...!"
Δλδ αν χασω ενα γευμα τρωω την αλλη μερα 5 φορτομενα γευματα για να συμπληρωσω εβδομαδιεες θερμιδες και ολα καλα...?
Κ εγω εδω κ 2 χρονια προσπαθω να φτασω στα 70 κιλα οποτε ολα γευματα μετρανε πιστευω...!
Εαν εχω λαθος διορθοσε με..θα με διευκολυνεις την ζωη...!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Levrone

> Ξερω οτι μετραμε τις θερμηδες εβδομαδιεος κ οχι ημερισιος...
> απλα μιας κ πιασαμε τον dorian εχει πει "πως πολλοι αθλητες δεν τρωνε ολα τα γευματα τους χανοντας μερικα κ φορτονουν τα επομενα...
> που απο την μια αποψη αυτο ειναι καλο αλλα απο την αλλη ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τα φας εκεινη την στηγμη...!"
> Δλδ αν χασω ενα γευμα τρωω την αλλη μερα 5 φορτομενα γευματα για να συμπληρωσω εβδομαδιεες θερμιδες και ολα καλα...?
> Κ εγω εδω κ 2 χρονια προσπαθω να φτασω στα 70 κιλα οποτε ολα γευματα μετρανε πιστευω...!
> Εαν εχω λαθος διορθοσε με..θα με διευκολυνεις την ζωη...!


βρε δεν αντιλεγω, καλες ειναι οι θερμιδες, καλοι οι υπολογισμοι.
Μακαρι να μπορεις να κανεις οσα γευματα εχεις προγραμματισει.
Τωρα στο ενδεχομενο που ενα γευμα χαθει μπορεις την επομενη να κανεις ενα γευμα παραπανω, δεκτο κι αυτο.
Ή αν γυρισεις μεσημερι και δεν προλαβαινεις απο εκεινη τη στιγμη ως το βραδυ να κανεις 6-7 γευματα που θες , κανε 5.
 Αλλα προσωπικα εκανα κατι που τωρα το θεωρω λαθος.
Περιμενα πολλες φορες να παει ακομη και 3 τα ξημερωματα για να κανω το 6ο γευμα. Αυτο για μενα ειναι υπερβολη πλεον.
Εκανες 5 γευματα σημερα γιατι δεν προλαβες 6ο? Πηρες 180 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη? Ενταξει καλα εισαι. Πεσε κοιμησου και μην ξενυχτας μονο και μονο για να φας.

Καποτε σκεφτομουν "θα γυρισω στις 10 το βραδυ απο πρποπονηση, θα φαω μεταπρποπονητικο, αλλα μετα θα περιμενω αλλες 2,5 ωρες για να πιω το -προ του υπνου- συμπληρωμα και στο καπακι να κοιμηθω"..

Ομως εφτασα σε μια φαση και κανοντας αργα προπονηση δεν τελειωνα στις 10 αλλα στη 1 το βραδυ, αποτελεσμα??? Το μεταπροπονητικο ηταν το ιδιο με το -προ του υπνου- γευμα.. (με λιγα λογια ετρωγα μεταπροπονητικο με υδατανθρακα κανονικα και πηγαινα και κοιμομουν).  Στα λεω γιατι αν δεν εισαι επαγγελματιας σαν τον Dorian ισως καποια στιγμη χρειαστει να βαλεις εσυ τους κανονες.

Τωρα ξεφυγα ομως απ το θεμα. Σ αυτο που ρωτας με τις εβδομαδιαιες θερμιδες προσωπικα δεν το ειδα ποτε ετσι. Φροντιζα και φροντιζω να κανω 6 γευματα και ξερω οτι γευμα=35 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη συν τον οποιο υδατανθρακα. Κανε προπονηση οσο καλυτερη μπορεις , φαε 2,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα κιλο σωματικου σου βαρους, και θα ανεβεις σε κιλα. Ειναι το μονο σιγουρο. 

Συμφωνω στο να μην εχουν μεγαλα κενα τα γευματα μεταξυ τους αλλα βγες απ τη λογικη "σημερα πηρα 180 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη και 2000 θερμιδες ενω θα πρεπε να παρω 210 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη και 2500 θερμιδες"  (τυχαιοι οι αριθμοι)..Οχι τιποτ αλλο αλλα για να απολαυσεις και εσυ την ολη φαση και να μη ζεις σαν ρομποτ.

----------


## nikolac

Καλησπερα παιδια..μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω..τις ημερες εκτος προπονησης πρεπει παλι να λαμβανουνε αυξημενες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης?(επι 2 το σωματικο βαρος)
ευχαριστω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Καλησπερα παιδια..μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω..τις ημερες εκτος προπονησης πρεπει παλι να λαμβανουνε αυξημενες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης?(επι 2 το σωματικο βαρος)
> ευχαριστω



Aν εισαι σε φαση γραμμωσης με υποθερμιδικη διαιτα πιστευω ναι πρεπει να κρατας ψηλα πρωτεινη για να μη χασεις μυες.

Για ογκο τωρα λογικα παιρνεις λιγοτερες.

----------


## Steloukos

> Καλησπερα παιδια..μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω..τις ημερες εκτος προπονησης πρεπει παλι να λαμβανουνε αυξημενες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης?(επι 2 το σωματικο βαρος)
> ευχαριστω


Η γνωμη μου ειναι να τρως καθε μερα την ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειτε εισαι σε ογκο ειτε σε γραμμωση ανεξαρτητα απο το αν εχεις ρεπο ή προπονηση.Αμα θες μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις το μεταπροπονητικο με ενα κανονικο γευμα.

----------


## nwnc

Σε καθημερινή βάση 1 γεύμα συνύθως το 2ο της ημέρας αν είναι τόστ με γαλοπούλα και τύρι χαμηλών λιπαρών είναι οκ για όγκο;ρωάω γιατί πολλοί σνομπάρουν το ψωμί και το τυρί

----------


## fatals

Αφου και τα ποτα ειναι μεσα στην διατροφη..

Τι ειναι καλυτερο να πινω οταν βγαινω εξω με παρεα? Τσιπουρο? Μπυρα? Ουζο? Κρασι?

----------


## goldenera

O Dorian πάντως έπινε κρασάκι :01. Wink:

----------


## fatals

Και γω κρασι ηπια χθες αλλα το μ@μ@σ@ :08. Toast:

----------


## gym

> Αφου και τα ποτα ειναι μεσα στην διατροφη..
> 
> Τι ειναι καλυτερο να πινω οταν βγαινω εξω με παρεα? Τσιπουρο? Μπυρα? Ουζο? Κρασι?


oτι σου κανει κεφι φιλε μου εκτος κ αν κατεβαινεις αγωνες και προσεχεις τοσο ακομη και σε αυτο...

μια φορα θα βγεις κατσε να το χαρεις κ μην πιεζεσαι σε αυτο

----------


## Steloukos

> Αφου και τα ποτα ειναι μεσα στην διατροφη..
> 
> Τι ειναι καλυτερο να πινω οταν βγαινω εξω με παρεα? Τσιπουρο? Μπυρα? Ουζο? Κρασι?


H καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι το κρασι αν προσεχεις την διαιτα σου και η χειροτερη το λικερ.

----------


## Steloukos

Παιδια θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.Οταν μετρατε την πρωτεινη που τρωτε καθε μερα συνυπολογιζετε και την φυτικη πρωτεινη πχ την πρωτεινη στη βρωμη,στο ρυζι ή μονο την ζωικη πρωτεινη?

----------


## chili

εξαρταται...εγω τα μετραω ολα π.χ. απλα η φυτικη ειναι χαμηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας απο την ζωικη(κρεατα,αβγα,τυρια)

----------


## chris_gratsas

Θελω την αποψη σας σχετικα με την χρηση βρωμης στο βραδυνο γευμα(το προτελευταιο).Ειναι καλη η χρηση της ή να προτιμαμε αλλου ειδους,επισης,καλους υδατανθρακες?Ευχαριστω...

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Λοιπόν, εδώ και ένα χρόνο που αναγκάστηκα να βγάζω μόνος την διατροφή μου χώριζα τα μικροστοιχεία και φρόντιζα να έχω τις ανάλογες ποσότητες στα γεύματα. 
Δηλαδή, σε μια διατροφή 3200 θερμίδων με 40% υδατάνθρακα, 40% πρωτεΐνη και 20% λιπαρά (320/320/71), χώριζα τα γραμμάρια σε 6-7 γεύματα. 
Αν ένα γεύμα θα έπρεπε να έχει 53γρ υδατάνθρακα, 53γρ πρωτεΐνη και 11γρ λιπαρά , θα έβαζα 190γρ ρύζι, 160γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο και 11γρ ελαιόλαδο. 
Χθες σε μια κουβέντα μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να μετρώ και τα κρυφά λιπαρά από τα «καθαρά» κρέατα και κατά συνέπεια να τα αφαιρώ. 
Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Δηλαδή στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα θα έπρεπε να προσθέσω μόνο 5γρ ελαιόλαδο μιας και το κοτόπουλο σε αυτά τα γραμμάρια έχει 7,5γρ λιπαρά; 
Και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον υδατάνθρακα;

----------


## fatals

Μου τελειωσε η βρωμη σημερα. Τι να φαω το πρωι μεχρι να παω να αγορασω?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mpozos

ψωμί ολικής , δημητριακά , μούσλι , ρύζι , πατάτα

----------


## tolis93

> Λοιπόν, εδώ και ένα χρόνο που αναγκάστηκα να βγάζω μόνος την διατροφή μου χώριζα τα μικροστοιχεία και φρόντιζα να έχω τις ανάλογες ποσότητες στα γεύματα. 
> Δηλαδή, σε μια διατροφή 3200 θερμίδων με 40% υδατάνθρακα, 40% πρωτεΐνη και 20% λιπαρά (320/320/71), χώριζα τα γραμμάρια σε 6-7 γεύματα. 
> Αν ένα γεύμα θα έπρεπε να έχει 53γρ υδατάνθρακα, 53γρ πρωτεΐνη και 11γρ λιπαρά , θα έβαζα 190γρ ρύζι, 160γρ στήθος κοτόπουλο και 11γρ ελαιόλαδο. 
> Χθες σε μια κουβέντα μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να μετρώ και τα κρυφά λιπαρά από τα «καθαρά» κρέατα και κατά συνέπεια να τα αφαιρώ. 
> Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Δηλαδή στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα θα έπρεπε να προσθέσω μόνο 5γρ ελαιόλαδο μιας και το κοτόπουλο σε αυτά τα γραμμάρια έχει 7,5γρ λιπαρά; 
> Και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον υδατάνθρακα;


καταρχας γιατι να παιρνεις 320 γρ πρωτεινης? εκτος αν εισαι 100 μυικα κιλα κ πας για το βαρος σου επι 3 για καποιο λογο.
2ον. 160 γρ κοτοπουλο εχουν 30-32 γρ πρωτεινη. το ρυζι να χει αλλα 8 γρ?και αυτη φυτικη.πας στα 40 οχι στα 53.το ελαιολαδο οκ δν εχει. οσο για το λιπος π εχει το κοτοπουλο τα ποσοστα π αναφερεις τα εχει μονο μπουτι με πετσα επανω.αλλιως να εχει 1-2 γρ στα 100 το κοτοπουλο. αν δε πας για αγωνες δε χρειαζονται τοσο ακριβεις μετρησεις δλδ οτι οκ εχει και 3-4 γρ λιπαρα το κοτοπουλο να αφεραισω απο ελαιολαδο.δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα απολυτως. μην σε αγχωνει κατι τετοιο δηλαδη. παντως μιας κ το αναφερεις περι διατροφης.εγω θα μειωνα λιγο τη πρωτεινη και θα αυξανα τα λιπαρα. 320 γρ πρωτεινης για να τα χρησιμοποιεις ολα.πολυ δυσκολο :08. Toast:

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις. 
Από την αρχή που ασχολήθηκα με το άθλημα δούλεψα με φίλο και διατροφολόγο που έκανε 6 χρονιά ΒΒ. Δυστυχώς τον χάσαμε σε δυστύχημα πέρυσι τον φίλο μου. Από εκεί και περά διάβασα, ανακάλεσα όσες πληροφορίες μου είχε δώσει και εκείνος και άρχισα να κάνω τα δικά μου προγράμματα με βάση όπως είχα δουλέψει μαζί του.

Και οι δυο συμφωνούσαμε ότι ο οργανισμός δεν έχει κάποιο όριο που να λέει μπορώ να καταναλώσω 30 γρ πρωτεΐνη σε κάθε γεύμα και τέλος, τα αλλά τα πετάω. Επίσης η παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη δίνει την αίσθηση ότι χορταίνεις ,σε κρατάει περισσότερο και με τους στόχους που έχω, δηλαδή να είμαι στο 11-12% λίπος όλο τον χρόνο, ήταν πιο εύκολο να το πετύχουμε.
Επίσης αν ανατρέξεις στον οδηγό διατροφής όγκου που έχουμε από τον muscleboss εδώ στο site θα δεις ότι προτείνει 3-3.5γρ πρωτεΐνης ανά κιλό. Όπως και οι ξένοι οδηγοί λένε 2.2γρ ανά lb.

Τώρα για το πόσο πρωτεΐνη έχει το στήθος κοτόπουλο, συμφώνα με έναν θερμομετρημένη που έχω και κάνω τις μετρήσεις μου, «ο Νέος θερμοδομετρητής του ελληνικού super market» του Σταύρου Δεδούκου από τις εκδόσεις Αθλοτυπος, λέει πως το στήθος κοτόπουλο ψημένο, στα 100γρ έχει 33,4 πρωτεΐνη, 0,5γρ υδατάνθρακα και 4,7γρ λίπος.

Πάντως και εγώ μέχρι σήμερα δεν μετρούσα το λίπος απο τις άλλες πηγές αλλα με έβαλαν σε σκέψη...

----------


## tolis93

> Σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις. 
> Από την αρχή που ασχολήθηκα με το άθλημα δούλεψα με φίλο και διατροφολόγο που έκανε 6 χρονιά ΒΒ. Δυστυχώς τον χάσαμε σε δυστύχημα πέρυσι τον φίλο μου. Από εκεί και περά διάβασα, ανακάλεσα όσες πληροφορίες μου είχε δώσει και εκείνος και άρχισα να κάνω τα δικά μου προγράμματα με βάση όπως είχα δουλέψει μαζί του.
> 
> Και οι δυο συμφωνούσαμε ότι ο οργανισμός δεν έχει κάποιο όριο που να λέει μπορώ να καταναλώσω 30 γρ πρωτεΐνη σε κάθε γεύμα και τέλος, τα αλλά τα πετάω. Επίσης η παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη δίνει την αίσθηση ότι χορταίνεις ,σε κρατάει περισσότερο και με τους στόχους που έχω, δηλαδή να είμαι στο 11-12% λίπος όλο τον χρόνο, ήταν πιο εύκολο να το πετύχουμε.
> Επίσης αν ανατρέξεις στον οδηγό διατροφής όγκου που έχουμε από τον muscleboss εδώ στο site θα δεις ότι προτείνει 3-3.5γρ πρωτεΐνης ανά κιλό. Όπως και οι ξένοι οδηγοί λένε 2.2γρ ανά lb.
> 
> Τώρα για το πόσο πρωτεΐνη έχει το στήθος κοτόπουλο, συμφώνα με έναν θερμομετρημένη που έχω και κάνω τις μετρήσεις μου, «ο Νέος θερμοδομετρητής του ελληνικού super market» του Σταύρου Δεδούκου από τις εκδόσεις Αθλοτυπος, λέει πως το στήθος κοτόπουλο ψημένο, στα 100γρ έχει 33,4 πρωτεΐνη, 0,5γρ υδατάνθρακα και 4,7γρ λίπος.
> 
> Πάντως και εγώ μέχρι σήμερα δεν μετρούσα το λίπος απο τις άλλες πηγές αλλα με έβαλαν σε σκέψη...


αρχικα παρακαλω :01. Smile:  χερομαι οταν βλεπω αναγνωρηση για μια απαντηση
λοιπον σιγουρα ο συγχωρεμενος ο φιλος σου ηξερε καλυτερα απο εμενα δε το συζηταω καν αυτο.δεν ειμαι της αποψης οτι παιρνουμε 30 γρ και μετα τελος εξαρταται απο πολλα αυτο.αν μωλις ξυπνησες αν εφαγες πριν αν παιρνεις αυτο το ποσοστο πρωτεινης μετα απο προπονηση κτλπ. μιλαω για το συνολο ομως.συμφωνω με ολα.δηλαδη οτι η πρωτεινη χορταινει περισσοτερο,οτι δε κραταει νερα πανω μας.οτι στο φιναλε για να γινει ενεργεια αν δε χρησιμοποιουμε αλλη απο αυτη θελει μια Α διαδικασια που καταληγει απο τις συν 300 θερμιδες π περισσευουν πχ να μεινουν οι 150 η οι 200 ναι ολα αυτα ειναι οφελη. αλλα ισως να υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη ενεργεια αν οι θερμιδες αυτες ηταν απο υδατανθρακα.και μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση βιταμινων αν ερχοταν απο καλα λιπαρα.μεγαλυτερη παραγωγη της τεστο αν ερχοταν απο καποια κορεσμενα κτλπ.δηλαδη οι θερμιδες αυτες μπορουν να δωσουν απο αλλου αλλα οφελη.εκει θελω να καταληξω.καλο ειναι η καθε θερμιδα που παιρνουμε να μας δινει το μεγιστο.
οσο για το κοτοπουλο νομιζα οτι μιλουσαμε για ωμο.καθως το βαρος του ψημενου διαφερει αναλογα με το ψησιμο. κατα μεσο ορο τοσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης δινουν τα 100 γρ ψημενου κοτοπουλου.σιγουρα ομως αν δεν υπαρχει το δερμα επανω στο κοτοπουλο δε δινουν τοσα γραμμαρια λιπαρων. να δωσουν μαξ μεχρι 2. και εφοσον εως τωρα ολα λειτουργουν οκ χωρις τη μετρηση αυτων των εξτρα λιπαρων.ειτε ειναι 2 ειτε 5 ειτε 15.δεν υπαρχει προβλημα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Ξερει κανεις ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι περιπου οι φακες βρασμενες οταν η ποσοτητα σε ωμες ειναι 100?

Δλδ αν βαλω 100 γρ ωμες φακες και τις μαγειρεψω ξερει κανεις ποσο περιπου θα βγουν? (χωρις τα ζουμια)

Υπολογιζω το τριπλασιο βαρος μαλλον αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Εγω σημερα που εκανα βγηκαν τα 100γρ αβραστες --> 232γρ βρασμενες. 

Βεβαια δεν δοκιμασα, μπορει να ηθελαν και αλλο βρασιμο. Στο περιπου υπολογισε 250γρ.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Εγω σημερα που εκανα βγηκαν τα 100γρ αβραστες --> 232γρ βρασμενες. 
> 
> Βεβαια δεν δοκιμασα, μπορει να ηθελαν και αλλο βρασιμο. Στο περιπου υπολογισε 250γρ.




Οκ ευχαριστω!

----------


## Eddie

Φοιβο,για μενα καλο θα ηταν να μετρας τις θερμιδες και τα μακρος και απο τις κρυφες τροφες,κυριως οταν παιζεις με τις θερμιδες ακριβως,οπως κανεις εσυ.Επισης,αποψη μου ειναι οτι καλο ειναι να δινουμε μια αποκλιση στην πρωτεινη των τροφων,γιατι οι ποσοτητες που αναγραφουν ειναι πολυ καλες για να ειναι αληθινες..μαλλον παιζουν λιγοι υδατ-λιπη παραπανω αντι της πρωτεινης..

Επισης για τις 3200 που μαλλον απ οτι καταλαβα εισαι σε υπερθερμιδικη,τα 320γρ πρωτεινης μου φαινονται παρα πολλα..στη θεση σου θα εκοβα πρωτεινη κ θα εβαζα παραπανω λιπαρα,κι οταν το πας για γραμμωση τοτε ξανανεβαζεις πρωτεινη..




> Εγω σημερα που εκανα βγηκαν τα 100γρ αβραστες --> 232γρ βρασμενες. 
> 
> Βεβαια δεν δοκιμασα, μπορει να ηθελαν και αλλο βρασιμο. Στο περιπου υπολογισε 250γρ.


Βρε αθεοφοβε..τα 100γρ βγηκαν 230? OMG!!!Πως το καταφερες αυτο?Θυμαμαι οτι τα 450 που εβαζα αβραστα μου βγαιναν 450 βρασμενα..ακριβως!!Και μολις τις καθαριζα εφευγαν κ 50γρ.

----------


## Giannistzn

Τις βραζω κανενα 10λεπτο σε δυνατη φωτια να φυγουν τα πρωτα ζουμια και μετα σε μετρια - χαμηλη για κανενα 20λεπτο.

Εβαλα 500γρ και βγηκαν 1160  :01. Mr. Green:  τωρα, ειτε σκληρες βγουν ειτε λαπας, δεν μας νοιαζει ολα τα τρωμε, χρονος για πολυτελειες δεν υπαρχει μονο τα μερακληδικα σαββατοκυριακα  :08. Toast: 

Παντως, οι φακες σιγουρα τραβανε νερο, αλλα λιγο καμια σχεση με ρυζι και ζυμαρικα

----------


## spiroskafk

Κάπου ειχα βρει ένα θεματάκι που έλεγε για τα ασπράδια αυγών σε συσκευασία.. Μηπως ξέρετε πως μπορώ να τα προμηθευτώ εδώ που μένω? (Πάτρα) 
Έχω ψάξει σε supermarket και μάκρο και μου έχουνε πει δεν έχουν...

----------


## fatals

Γυρνωντας απο το γυμναστηριο ειναι ενα μαγαζακι. Που κανει χειροποιητα σουβλακια, μπιφτεκια. Ειναι καλο οταν γυρναω απο προπονηση να τρωω 2 σουβλακια κοτοπουλο? Στα καρβουνα τα κανει οποτε 0 λαδι....Και με τι μπορω να τα συνοδεψω?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Γυρνωντας απο το γυμναστηριο ειναι ενα μαγαζακι. Που κανει χειροποιητα σουβλακια, μπιφτεκια. Ειναι καλο οταν γυρναω απο προπονηση να τρωω 2 σουβλακια κοτοπουλο? Στα καρβουνα τα κανει οποτε 0 λαδι....Και με τι μπορω να τα συνοδεψω?


Ότι πρεπει είναι...Εγω συνηθως τα τρωω με πρασινη σαλάτα και λίγο μαυρο ψωμί!

----------


## fatals

Οτι πρεπει οντως γιατι πηγα να κανω μακαρονια με τονο και τα μισα πηγαν στον καδο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Οτι πρεπει οντως γιατι πηγα να κανω μακαρονια με τονο και τα μισα πηγαν στον καδο


Λασπωσες τα μακαρόνια?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fatals

Για καποιον που τρωει τονο καλα θα ηταν...
Δεν μου αρεσε η ολη ψαριλα...
Θα κανω με χταποδι την αλλη φορα  χαχαχαχα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fatals

Ρε παιδια τι γινεται με το μαυρο ρυζι? Το βραζω εδω και 40 λεπτα και δεν εχει βρασει ακομα. Μου ειπε η γιαγια οτι χρειαζεται να το βαζω σε νερο μια ωρα πριν το βρασο...

----------


## Levrone

> Ρε παιδια τι γινεται με το μαυρο ρυζι? Το βραζω εδω και 40 λεπτα και δεν εχει βρασει ακομα. Μου ειπε η γιαγια οτι χρειαζεται να το βαζω σε νερο μια ωρα πριν το βρασο...


Aυτο που λεει η γιαγια ειναι το σωστο.
Επειδη ομως δεν προκειται να το κανεις , παρε το uncle bens που θελει 10 λεπτα και βρασε το.

Αλλιως δωσε το στη γιαγια να το βραζει οση ωρα πλεκει.

----------


## fatals

Σιγα μην στειλω στην Ορεστιαδα να το βρασει  χαχαχαχαχαχα
Τωρα παει, ποση ωρα το βραζω τιποτα δεν γινεται, θα περιμενω....

----------


## Levrone

> Σιγα μην στειλω στην Ορεστιαδα να το βρασει  χαχαχαχαχαχα
> Τωρα παει, ποση ωρα το βραζω τιποτα δεν γινεται, θα περιμενω....


Οτι και να βγει σφιξε τα δοντια και προσπαθησε να το φας.
Φαγητο δεν πεταμε.

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε παιδια τι γινεται με το μαυρο ρυζι? Το βραζω εδω και 40 λεπτα και δεν εχει βρασει ακομα. Μου ειπε η γιαγια οτι χρειαζεται να το βαζω σε νερο μια ωρα πριν το βρασο...


βραζε μαζεμενες ποσοτητες αν τρως καθε μερα.προφανως πηρες της φυτρο με το φλοιο η μακρυκοκο του βασιλοπουλου.αυτα δε βραζουν ποτε δε κρατανε νερο βασικα.παιρνε αγκρινο η του θειου παρκερ :01. Mr. Green:  
(κ τα βιολογικα σ βγαζουν τη πιστη εδω π τα λεμε στο βρασιμο)

----------


## fatals

Τα πεταξα, η μανα μου μου τα φερε. 1.30 ωρα το εβραζα τσαμπα ρευμα...

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια λιγο ακυρο,αλλα τι ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω 2 σουβλακια την μια μερα,ή να τρωω ενα την μια εμρα κα ενα την αλλη?για ελαχιστη δυνατη αποθηκευση λιπους?

----------


## Mikekan

> παιδια λιγο ακυρο,αλλα τι ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω 2 σουβλακια την μια μερα,ή να τρωω ενα την μια εμρα κα ενα την αλλη?για ελαχιστη δυνατη αποθηκευση λιπους?


Το καλύτερο είναι να μην τρως καθόλου, μια φορά την εβδομάδα και αν.

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια λιγο ακυρο,αλλα τι ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω 2 σουβλακια την μια μερα,ή να τρωω ενα την μια εμρα κα ενα την αλλη?για ελαχιστη δυνατη αποθηκευση λιπους?


κοιτα μεσα σε 2 μερες διαφορα δε θα δεις.αν πχ τρως 1 και 1 και βγαζεις 1 και 1 γευματα θα παρεις λιγοτερες θερμιδες.αν βγαζεις 1 γευμα για τα 2 σουβλακια στη μια μερα και οχι 2 γευματα θα παρεις παραπανω.εξαρταται τι τρως κ στο συνολο. δλδ εννοω

γευμα 1                =\\=         \                          γευμα 1                         |                         γευμα 1
                                             \                                                             |
γευμα 2                   =\\=         \                       1 σουβλακι                     |                        1 σουβλακι
                      +                        \                                               ------------------
2 σουβλακια              γευμα 3     /                      ----------                        |                       -------------
                                              /                                                             |
γευμα 4                  γευμα 4    /                         γευμα 4                           |                        γευμα 4


τα πα και πολυ berdeway ε ?

----------


## tolis93

βγηκε χαλια το σχεδιαγραμμα.τελος παντων.παραπανω θερμιδες παιρνεις αν αντικαθιστας 2 σουβλακια ανα γευμα παρα 1 σουβλακι ανα γευμα.κ παντα εξαρταται και το γευμα.αλλο να βγαλεις ενα γευμα 600 θερμιδες και αλλο ενα 200

----------


## gym

> *παιδια λιγο ακυρο,αλλα τι ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω 2 σουβλακια την μια μερα,ή να τρωω ενα την μια εμρα κα ενα την αλλη?για ελαχιστη δυνατη αποθηκευση λιπους?*





> Το καλύτερο είναι να μην τρως καθόλου, μια φορά την εβδομάδα και αν.


απο θεμα ποιοτητας ναι...



> κοιτα μεσα σε 2 μερες διαφορα δε θα δεις.αν πχ τρως 1 και 1 και βγαζεις 1 και 1 γευματα θα παρεις λιγοτερες θερμιδες.αν βγαζεις 1 γευμα για τα 2 σουβλακια στη μια μερα και οχι 2 γευματα θα παρεις παραπανω.εξαρταται τι τρως κ στο συνολο. δλδ εννοω
> 
> γευμα 1                =\\=         \                          γευμα 1                         |                         γευμα 1
>                                              \                                                             |
> γευμα 2                   =\\=         \                       1 σουβλακι                     |                        1 σουβλακι
>                       +                        \                                               ------------------
> 2 σουβλακια              γευμα 3     /                      ----------                        |                       -------------
>                                               /                                                             |
> γευμα 4                  γευμα 4    /                         γευμα 4                           |                        γευμα 4
> ...





> βγηκε χαλια το σχεδιαγραμμα.τελος παντων.παραπανω θερμιδες παιρνεις αν αντικαθιστας 2 σουβλακια ανα γευμα παρα 1 σουβλακι ανα γευμα.κ παντα εξαρταται και το γευμα.αλλο να βγαλεις ενα γευμα 600 θερμιδες και αλλο ενα 200


ρε τολαρα τι του λες του παιδιου με σχειδαγραματα κ ιστοριες....
τα πραγματα ειναι απλα νικο....αν στο τελος της εβδομαδας βγεις επανω θερμιδικα δηλαδη φας παραπανω απο οσα εκαψες ,τοτε θα βαλεις ....αν οχι,τοτε εισαι οκ...φατα οποτε θες...
και ξεκινα να διαβαζεις κ εσυ κ ολοι το φορουμ...το εχουμε πει πολλεεεες φορες οτι σημασια εχει το θερμιδες in και θερμιδες out...

δειτε και αυτο ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...highlight=FITS

----------


## fatals

Ρε παιδια οταν λετε σουβλακια τι εννοειται?
Αυτα? Ετσι τα λεω κι εγω. Δεν νομιζω να ειναι βλαβερα. Αντιθετα ειναι πολυ καλη λυση για μεταπροπονητικο...

Τωρα αυτα ειναι αλλη φαση..cheat..

----------


## nikos1234

> Το καλύτερο είναι να μην τρως καθόλου, μια φορά την εβδομάδα και αν.


 Ε ναι ειπα εγω να τρωω παραπανω?1 φορα την εβδομαδα απο 2 σουβλακια η 2 φορες την εβδομαδσ απο ενσ  σουβλακι...και :-14 ειμαι αν δεν φαω κ τωρα ποτε θα φαω? :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Mikekan

> Ε ναι ειπα εγω να τρωω παραπανω?1 φορα την εβδομαδα απο 2 σουβλακια η 2 φορες την εβδομαδσ απο ενσ  σουβλακι...και :-14 ειμαι αν δεν φαω κ τωρα ποτε θα φαω?


Τότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα! Φάε όσο θες, δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι!  :01. Smile:

----------


## nikos1234

> Τότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα! Φάε όσο θες, δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι!


Οχι,νταξη..τρωω με μετρο....αλλα εχω και μια αλλη απορια.οταν πχ τρωμε ενα σοκολατακι η πινουμε μια πορτοκαλαδα σε σναψυκτικο το θεωρουμαι cheat? εγω παντως ναι....

----------


## Mikekan

> Οχι,νταξη..τρωω με μετρο....αλλα εχω και μια αλλη απορια.οταν πχ τρωμε ενα σοκολατακι η πινουμε μια πορτοκαλαδα σε σναψυκτικο το θεωρουμαι cheat? εγω παντως ναι....


Και εγώ αλλά δεν είναι! Cheat είναι 2-3 πιτογυρα βραδιάτικα!

----------


## tolis93

το τσιτ παιδες ειναι αναλογα με τους στοχους του καθε ενος.ενας αγωνιστικος θεωρει τσιτ και τα αναψυκτικα χωρις θερμιδες.ενας μη αγωνηστικος εξαρταται. αλλος εχει σουβλακι στο καθημερινο του μενου (πιτες ολικης αλαδωτες κ στεγνο γενικοτερα) και αλλος ακομα και σε αυτη τη μορφη του το ακουει και τρεχει. παν μετρον αριστον. και εφοσον φιλτατε εισαι 14 ετων μη νιωθεις.προσεχε γενικοτερα και οποτε γουσταρεις φαε και 2 και 3 και 10. αν προσεχεις γενικοτερα και κανεις μια σωστη και καλη διατροφη ολα καλα

----------


## Rocknrolla

> το τσιτ παιδες ειναι αναλογα με τους στοχους του καθε ενος.ενας αγωνιστικος θεωρει τσιτ και τα αναψυκτικα χωρις θερμιδες.ενας μη αγωνηστικος εξαρταται. αλλος εχει σουβλακι στο καθημερινο του μενου (πιτες ολικης αλαδωτες κ στεγνο γενικοτερα) και αλλος ακομα και σε αυτη τη μορφη του το ακουει και τρεχει. παν μετρον αριστον. και εφοσον φιλτατε εισαι 14 ετων μη νιωθεις.προσεχε γενικοτερα και οποτε γουσταρεις φαε και 2 και 3 και 10. αν προσεχεις γενικοτερα και κανεις μια σωστη και καλη διατροφη ολα καλα


Σωστος!!

Εγω σημερα που ειναι και Κυριακη και 28η βγηκα εξω και εσκασα στο φαι.

Καλαμαρακι σχαρας,γαριδομακαροναδα(δεν ηταν ολικης τα μακαρονια αλλα τι να πεις  χαχαχα),παντζαρια τζατζικι κτλπ κτλπ . (και παλι ομως ψωμι και τηγανιτα δεν ακουμπησα )  :01. Razz: 

Καθε τοσο δεν πειραζει ισα ισα που το θελει ο οργανισμος!

Στο τελος βεβαια ειχε και κατι λουκουμαδες με σοκολατα και παγωτο και τσακισα 4-5 χαχαχχαχαχχα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nikos1234

> το τσιτ παιδες ειναι αναλογα με τους στοχους του καθε ενος.ενας αγωνιστικος θεωρει τσιτ και τα αναψυκτικα χωρις θερμιδες.ενας μη αγωνηστικος εξαρταται. αλλος εχει σουβλακι στο καθημερινο του μενου (πιτες ολικης αλαδωτες κ στεγνο γενικοτερα) και αλλος ακομα και σε αυτη τη μορφη του το ακουει και τρεχει. παν μετρον αριστον. και εφοσον φιλτατε εισαι 14 ετων μη νιωθεις.προσεχε γενικοτερα και οποτε γουσταρεις φαε και 2 και 3 και 10. αν προσεχεις γενικοτερα και κανεις μια σωστη και καλη διατροφη ολα καλα


 :01. Smile Wide:  Η αληθεια ειναι οτι προσεχω αρκετα την διατροφη μου και ειμαι λιγο αυστηρος...παντως την εβδομαδα 2 πιτογυρα τα τρωω!Και σημερα 28η οπως και ο φιλος απο κατω τσακισα μια βαφλα και πατατες!Να σαι καλα....

----------


## spiroskafk

Παίδες εσείς για πριν την προπόνηση προτιμάτε να φάτε κανονικό γεύμα κανα 2μισάωρο πριν ή τρώτε κανα μισάωρο πριν τίποτα ελαφρύ(καμια μπανάνα ας πούμε) ?

----------


## tolis93

> Παίδες εσείς για πριν την προπόνηση προτιμάτε να φάτε κανονικό γεύμα κανα 2μισάωρο πριν ή τρώτε κανα μισάωρο πριν τίποτα ελαφρύ(καμια μπανάνα ας πούμε) ?


φουλ πριν 2μισι ωρες. μπανανα και γενικα απλο υδατανθρακα να αποφευγεις πριν τη προπονηση.παιρνε καμια πρωτεινη καλυτερα πιο πριν και αν οχι φαε 100-150 γρ κρεας η ψαρι.αν και πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερο ενα φουλ πληρες γευμα 2-2μισι ωρες πριν

----------


## Steloukos

> Παίδες εσείς για πριν την προπόνηση προτιμάτε να φάτε κανονικό γεύμα κανα 2μισάωρο πριν ή τρώτε κανα μισάωρο πριν τίποτα ελαφρύ(καμια μπανάνα ας πούμε) ?


Εγω προτιμω τα ασπραδια με ρυζι,μαζι με ενα μηλο 1-1.30 ωρα πριν την προπονηση.

----------


## nwnc

Aν πριν τον ύπνο αντί για αμύγδαλα έχω φυστίκια υπάρχει διαφορά.έχει σημασία αν είναι ψημένα  ή με αλάτι;

----------


## Gianna

> Aν πριν τον ύπνο αντί για αμύγδαλα έχω φυστίκια υπάρχει διαφορά.έχει σημασία αν είναι ψημένα  ή με αλάτι;


Ε, γενικά προτιμούμε τα άψητα - ανάλατα. Πάντως τα αμύδαλα και τα καρύδια είναι νομίζω τα καλύτερα ξηροκάρπια από άποψη θρεπτικών συστατικών.

----------


## nwnc

> Ε, γενικά προτιμούμε τα άψητα - ανάλατα. Πάντως τα αμύδαλα και τα καρύδια είναι νομίζω τα καλύτερα ξηροκάρπια από άποψη θρεπτικών συστατικών.


Tα θρεπτικά συστατικά είναι περίπου τα ίδια.Μικρές διαφορές έχουν.Τόσο πολύ να πειράζουν τα φιστιίκια;

----------


## tolis93

σε μακροσυστατικα τα φυστικια υπερτερουν.σε μικροσυστατικα ειναι το θεμα.η ποσοτητα π θα φαμε απο αυτα ειναι ελαχιστη για να σκασουμε για τα λιπαρα η για τις πρωτεινες π θα μας δωσουν :01. Wink:

----------


## pizzass

επειδη τωρα τελευταια το ακουω ολο και πιο συχνα...οτι δν ειναι κοτοπουλο. τι εννοω : δουλευω σε ενα μαγαζι που παιρνουμε προψημενο κοτοπουλο (πινδος νομιζω) και τρωω και εγω απο αυτο. υστερει σε πρωτεινη ? ειναι απλα φουσκωτικο και τπτ παραπανω δλδ ??

----------


## makaros

Επειδή σπουδάζω και είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τηρήσω συγκεκριμένη διατροφή (τρώω στην εστία), υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να τρώω πριν ή μετά την προπόνηση ή γενικά όλη την μέρα που να βοηθήσει; Πίνω γάλα καθημερινά και Δευτέρα- Τετάρτη- Παρασκευή τρώω 2-3 αυγά μετά την προπόνηση. Τα φώτα σας.

Να συμπληρώσω ότι ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα όγκου και ότι είμαι 1.82 μέτρα ύψος και 69 κιλά βάρος, αν αυτό βοηθάει.

----------


## Steloukos

> Επειδή σπουδάζω και είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τηρήσω συγκεκριμένη διατροφή (τρώω στην εστία), υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να τρώω πριν ή μετά την προπόνηση ή γενικά όλη την μέρα που να βοηθήσει; Πίνω γάλα καθημερινά και Δευτέρα- Τετάρτη- Παρασκευή τρώω 2-3 αυγά μετά την προπόνηση. Τα φώτα σας.
> 
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα όγκου και ότι είμαι 1.82 μέτρα ύψος και 69 κιλά βάρος, αν αυτό βοηθάει.


Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να τηρησεις μια διατροφη επειδη εισαι φοιτητης.Δλδ εγω που ειμαι φοιτητης πως τρωω σταθερα καθημερινα 6 γευματα,ειμαι πιο εξυπνος απο 'σενα?Οχι απλως εγω το εχω παρει αποφαση να τρωω 6 γευματα οσο επιβαρυμενο προγραμμα και να εχω.Στο πρωτο ετος και εγω απο εξω ετρωγα μεσημεριανο και πολλες φορες βραδυνο.Τωρα απο εξω τρωω σπανια γτ ξερω να μαγειρευω.Αν ετοιμαζες και εσυ τα γευματα που θα τρως καθημερινα σου υποσχομαι οτι θα παρεις κιλα.Τωρα αν δεν μπορεις ή δεν προλαβαινεις με τπτ να φτιαχνεις ο ιδιος το φαγητο που θα τρως δεν πειραζει δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος.Μπορεις να προσθεσεις στα γευματα σου οποια απο τις εξης τροφες θες->τοστ με ψωμι ολικης,Βραστη πατατα ή ρυζι καστανο με τονο σε νερο,ομελετα με 3 ασπραδια γαλοπουλα τυρι πιπερια και ρυζι (αυτο μπορεις να το φας μιαμιση-δυο ωρες πριν την προπονηση και 45 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση να πιεις εναν καφε για ενεργεια) ,1 γιαουρτι με λιγα καρυδια ή 1 κοτατζ με σαλατα και λιγα αμυγδαλα(καλα για πριν τον υπνο),1 ποτηρι γαλα με μουσλι μια φετα ολικης και φυστικοβουτυρο,2 ποτηρια απαχο γαλα με κακαο(πχ hemo) και μια μπανανα(καλο μεταπροπονητικο).Αυτες ειναι καποιες τροφες που θα μπορουσες να προσθεσεις στην καθημερινη σου διατροφη.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## makaros

> Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να τηρησεις μια διατροφη επειδη εισαι φοιτητης.Δλδ εγω που ειμαι φοιτητης πως τρωω σταθερα καθημερινα 6 γευματα,ειμαι πιο εξυπνος απο 'σενα?Οχι απλως εγω το εχω παρει αποφαση να τρωω 6 γευματα οσο επιβαρυμενο προγραμμα και να εχω.Στο πρωτο ετος και εγω απο εξω ετρωγα μεσημεριανο και πολλες φορες βραδυνο.Τωρα απο εξω τρωω σπανια γτ ξερω να μαγειρευω.Αν ετοιμαζες και εσυ τα γευματα που θα τρως καθημερινα σου υποσχομαι οτι θα παρεις κιλα.Τωρα αν δεν μπορεις ή δεν προλαβαινεις με τπτ να φτιαχνεις ο ιδιος το φαγητο που θα τρως δεν πειραζει δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος.Μπορεις να προσθεσεις στα γευματα σου οποια απο τις εξης τροφες θες->τοστ με ψωμι ολικης,Βραστη πατατα ή ρυζι καστανο με τονο σε νερο,ομελετα με 3 ασπραδια γαλοπουλα τυρι πιπερια και ρυζι (αυτο μπορεις να το φας μιαμιση-δυο ωρες πριν την προπονηση και 45 λεπτα πριν την προπονηση να πιεις εναν καφε για ενεργεια) ,1 γιαουρτι με λιγα καρυδια ή 1 κοτατζ με σαλατα και λιγα αμυγδαλα(καλα για πριν τον υπνο),1 ποτηρι γαλα με μουσλι μια φετα ολικης και φυστικοβουτυρο,2 ποτηρια απαχο γαλα με κακαο(πχ hemo) και μια μπανανα(καλο μεταπροπονητικο).Αυτες ειναι καποιες τροφες που θα μπορουσες να προσθεσεις στην καθημερινη σου διατροφη.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.


Δεν επηρεάζει μόνο παράγοντας χρόνος το τι τρώω καθημερινά αλλά και ο οικονομικός.  :01. Smile:  

Ευχαριστώ πάντως. Θα προσθέσω όσο το δυνατό περισσότερες τροφές μπορέσω από αυτά που πρότεινες.

----------


## giorgis12

Γεια σας παιδια ειαι 1,75 75 κιλα 15 χρονων θελω ογκο αλλα εχω αρκετο λιπως ρωτησ εναν ανθρωπο και μου ειπε κανε 4 μηνες ογκο γινε βοδι και μετα περιπου στις αρχες του μαρτιου ξεκινα γραμωση για να αδυνατεις ονι να γινεις φετες αλλα να ισιωσει η κοιλια σου και οσο πει Ετσιμου ειπε ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## Rocknrolla

Μια απλη ερωτηση παιδια:

Εαν 10 λεπτα πριν τον υπνο φας 20γρ μελι (60 θερμιδες) αλλα ολη μερα εισαι μειον 500 απο τη συντηρηση θα βαλεις λιπος;;

----------


## GeoDask

> Μια απλη ερωτηση παιδια:
> 
> Εαν 10 λεπτα πριν τον υπνο φας 20γρ μελι (60 θερμιδες) αλλα ολη μερα εισαι μειον 500 απο τη συντηρηση θα βαλεις λιπος;;


όχι

----------


## gdouk

για σασ ειμαι 15 μιισο 72κιλα ,εχω αρχισει το gym μηνα τωρα κ θελω να μαθω αν μπορω μεσα σε εξι μηνες να παρω       ογκο κ αν ναι πως θα τον παρω ...Θελω να μαθω τα παντα για την σωστη εκτελεση τον ασκησεωνγια ογκο και την διατροφη που χρειαζομαι

----------


## Rocknrolla

> όχι


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## tolis93

> για σασ ειμαι 15 μιισο 72κιλα ,εχω αρχισει το gym μηνα τωρα κ θελω να μαθω αν μπορω μεσα σε εξι μηνες να παρω       ογκο κ αν ναι πως θα τον παρω ...Θελω να μαθω τα παντα για την σωστη εκτελεση τον ασκησεωνγια ογκο και την διατροφη που χρειαζομαι


πηγαινε στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορουμ στη διατροφη ογκου.θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποροιες.διαβασε δηλαδη αυτο το αρθρο και για τη διατροφη των αρχαριων.ανοιξε ενα τοπικ με τη διατροφη και τη γυμναστικη σου ωστε να σε βοηθησουμε πανω σε τυχον αποροιες που θα εχεις.καλη αρχη

----------


## giorgis12

ρε παιδια στο δικο μου το ερωτημα δεν μπορει  να απαντησει καποιος σας παρΚαλω

----------


## magavaTOUT

Αμα εχεις ηδη αρκετο λιπος δεν θα ηταν και η καλυτερη επιλογη να λιπωσεις περισσοτερο. Τρωγε κοντα στις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου και δινε τα ολα στο γυμναστηριο. Εχεις καιρο ακομα για ογκους και γραμμωσεις  :02. Welcome:

----------


## oldhiphop

εχω καπιες αποριες σχετικα με τον υδ/κα.

αναμεσα σε κουακερ.ριζη,μαυρα μακαρονια. πιος ειναι καλητερος υδαταθρακας? Επισεις θελω να ροτισω εαν το κουακερ ειναι ιδιο με το ριζη.
Μετα την προπονιση που τελιονω συνιθος κατα τις 9 το βραδυ τροω 70γρ κουακερ στο μπλεντερ αντι για ριζι. κανω λαθος?

----------


## psonara

παιδια εχω μια απορια!σορυ κιολας αν εχει απαντηθει παλι!ποσες θερμιδες εχει το βραστο κοτοπουλο ανα 100 γραμμαρια?οσους θερμιδομετρητες εχω διαβασει διαφερουν...

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια εχω μια απορια!σορυ κιολας αν εχει απαντηθει παλι!ποσες θερμιδες εχει το βραστο κοτοπουλο ανα 100 γραμμαρια?οσους θερμιδομετρητες εχω διαβασει διαφερουν...


καλησπερααα :02. Welcome:  διαφερουν γιατι διαφερει το βρασιμο.το κοτοπουλο σε ψησιμο βρασιμο χανει-παιρνει βαρος(μπορει και μονο να χανει). καλυτερα να μετρας οτι θελεις ωμο.αν και δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με το βρασιμο.δηλαδη πανω κατω 90-100 θερμιδες με 20-21 γρ πρωτεινη 0-0,5 υδατανθρακα και 1-2 γρ λιπος

----------


## psonara

> καλησπερααα διαφερουν γιατι διαφερει το βρασιμο.το κοτοπουλο σε ψησιμο βρασιμο χανει-παιρνει βαρος(μπορει και μονο να χανει). καλυτερα να μετρας οτι θελεις ωμο.αν και δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με το βρασιμο.δηλαδη πανω κατω 90-100 θερμιδες με 20-21 γρ πρωτεινη 0-0,5 υδατανθρακα και 1-2 γρ λιπος


οκ τολακο!αντε ανεβασε και κανενα πιατο να μας τρελανεις!

----------


## oldhiphop

εχω καπιες αποριες σχετικα με τον υδ/κα.

αναμεσα σε κουακερ.ριζη,μαυρα μακαρονια. πιος ειναι καλητερος υδαταθρακας? Επισεις θελω να ροτισω εαν το κουακερ ειναι ιδιο με το ριζη.
Μετα την προπονιση που τελιονω συνιθος κατα τις 9 το βραδυ τροω 70γρ κουακερ στο μπλεντερ αντι για ριζι. κανω λαθος?

----------


## ακης ψαρακας

Μετα το γυμναστηριο πολλες φορες παιρνω απο ενα σουβλατζιδικο μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο που ομως ειναι κατεψυγμενα.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν λογω αυτου προκυπτει μειωση της πρωτεινης η της θρεπτικης αξιας γενικοτερα

----------


## tolis93

> Μετα το γυμναστηριο πολλες φορες παιρνω απο ενα σουβλατζιδικο μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλο που ομως ειναι κατεψυγμενα.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν λογω αυτου προκυπτει μειωση της πρωτεινης η της θρεπτικης αξιας γενικοτερα


εξαρταται το κρεας.αλλα εχουν πρωτεινη και κολαγονο μαζι.και φτανουν το 15% (και αλλο τοσο λιπος....) και αλλα ειναι απο καθαρο κρεας και χτυπανε πολυ καλα μακρος.πχ 23-24 γτ πρωτεινης καλη δοση αμινο με καλο προφιλ και πολυ λιγοτερο λιπος(αλλα σπανιο φαινομενο). αν ειναι φιλος σου ρωτησε τον απο που τα προμειθευεται.αλλιως φτιαχνε σπιτι σ η παιρνε κανενα καλαμακι κοτοπουλο

----------


## tolis93

> εχω καπιες αποριες σχετικα με τον υδ/κα.
> 
> αναμεσα σε κουακερ.ριζη,μαυρα μακαρονια. πιος ειναι καλητερος υδαταθρακας? Επισεις θελω να ροτισω εαν το κουακερ ειναι ιδιο με το ριζη.
> Μετα την προπονιση που τελιονω συνιθος κατα τις 9 το βραδυ τροω 70γρ κουακερ στο μπλεντερ αντι για ριζι. κανω λαθος?


διαφερουν στο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη κυριως.και  γυρω στις 30 θερμιδες(πιο πανω το ρυζι). μετα εχουν κ διαφορα στα ποσοστα υδατανθρακα λιπαρα η βρωμη εχει 55-60 γρ υδατανθρακα στα 100 και 7-8 γρ λιπαρα. το ρυζι εχει 75-80 γρ υδατανθρακα και 1-2 γρ λιπαρα. με λιγα λογια καλυτερα ρυζι μετα τη προπονηση.τωρα μεταξυ βρωμης ρυζιου κ μακαρονιων καλυτερα μικροσυστατικα εχει πρωτα το ρυζι μετα η βρωμη κ τελος τα μακαρονια :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

> οκ τολακο!αντε ανεβασε και κανενα πιατο να μας τρελανεις!


γιου γκοτ ιτ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## oldhiphop

> διαφερουν στο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη κυριως.και  γυρω στις 30 θερμιδες(πιο πανω το ρυζι). μετα εχουν κ διαφορα στα ποσοστα υδατανθρακα λιπαρα η βρωμη εχει 55-60 γρ υδατανθρακα στα 100 και 7-8 γρ λιπαρα. το ρυζι εχει 75-80 γρ υδατανθρακα και 1-2 γρ λιπαρα. με λιγα λογια καλυτερα ρυζι μετα τη προπονηση.τωρα μεταξυ βρωμης ρυζιου κ μακαρονιων καλυτερα μικροσυστατικα εχει πρωτα το ρυζι μετα η βρωμη κ τελος τα μακαρονια


 ευχαριστω για την απαντιση σου. δηλαδη θα ειναι προβλημα εαν αντικαταστω τις μισες μερες το ριζη με κουακερ?

----------


## Bahatouridhs

αν παρω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης την 100% whey gold standard μπορω να την παιρνω και το πρωι που ξυπναω μαζι με γαλα και φυσικα μετα την προπονηση? και την μερα που δεν παω γυμναστηριο, παλι το ιδιο πρωι και απογευματακι?

----------


## Levrone

> αν παρω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης την 100% whey gold standard μπορω να την παιρνω και το πρωι που ξυπναω μαζι με γαλα και φυσικα μετα την προπονηση? και την μερα που δεν παω γυμναστηριο, παλι το ιδιο πρωι και απογευματακι?


ναι φιλε , εννοειται.
Καθιερωσε την στο πρωινο (και πριν) και μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## Metropontix

Τι γνώμη έχετε για το τυποποιημένο πατέ κοτόπουλο που έχει ως και 55 γρ πρωτείνης στα 100 γραμμάρια; Να του συμπεριφέρομαι λες και είναι κρέας ή λες και είναι αλλαντικό;  :01. Smile: )

----------


## sAVAZz

55 γρ. /100 λολ!!οντως ισχιει κατι τετοιο??Δυσκολο το κοβω..

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το πατέ ειναι λιωμενο συκωτι, αρα ειναι ουσιαστικά μειγμα.

Ενα που εχω τσεκαρει εχει 35% λιπαρα & 11% πρωτεινη.

Δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## tolis93

> ευχαριστω για την απαντιση σου. δηλαδη θα ειναι προβλημα εαν αντικαταστω τις μισες μερες το ριζη με κουακερ?


και ολες να κανεις αντικατασταση δε νομιζω να δεις και τις τρελες διαφορες.μετα τη προπονηση χτυπα μια μπανανα η γλυκοζη παρε τον υπολοιπο υδατανθρακα λιγο πιο μετα απο βρωμη και εισαι κομπλε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metropontix

Το δικό μου πατέ λέει:
Πρωτεϊνες: 51 γρ
Λιπαρά 9 γρ
Υδατάνθρακες 4 γρ.
Σε 100 γρ. προϊόντος.

Είναι το μαγικό πατέεεεεεεεεε!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Με τα πρασινα φασολια τι παιζει βρε παιδια ? (δροσερα που λεμε) 

Οπου και να ψαξω μου βγαζει φασολαδα και μαυροματικα και τετοια!!

Μονο σε ενα θερμιδομετρητη στο κινητο μου λεει green beans kai green beans in oil και η διαφορα τους ειναι μικρη σε θερμιδες αλλα μεγαλη σε λιπος.

Αυτα ειναι?

Εχουν λεει τα γριιν βεανς 129 θερμιδες τα 100γρ, εννοει μαγειρεμενα η ? :01. Unsure: 

Οταν μαγειρευτουν εχουν απιστευτο βαρος δλδ ενα πιατακι μεριδα ειναι 300 γραμμαρια + .

----------


## tolis93

για φασολακια μιλαμε που λεμε?

----------


## Rocknrolla

> για φασολακια μιλαμε που λεμε?


Μαλλον!

Εγω και δροσερα φασολια τα ξερω βασικα ισως γιαυτο μπερδευομαι.

Ειναι τα μακροστενα πρασινα που εχουν μεσα τους σπορους φασολιων .

----------


## tolis93

> Μαλλον!
> 
> Εγω και δροσερα φασολια τα ξερω βασικα ισως γιαυτο μπερδευομαι.
> 
> Ειναι τα μακροστενα πρασινα που εχουν μεσα τους σπορους φασολιων .


αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν 70-80 θερμιδες ανα 100 γρ και φισκα στις φυτικες ινες.εγω σα σαλατα τα μετραω να σου πω την αληθεια γιατι παντα σκετα τα τρωω

συγκεκριμενα τωρα που βρηκα τα μακρος.σε βρασμενα ανα 100 γρ
θερμιδες 27
υδατανθρακες 5
εκ των οποιων ινες 3
λιπαρα 0
πρωτεινες 2

παντα σε γραμμαρια

----------


## Levrone

> αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν 70-80 θερμιδες ανα 100 γρ και φισκα στις φυτικες ινες.*εγω σα σαλατα* τα μετραω να σου πω την αληθεια γιατι παντα σκετα τα τρωω


σωστος!
συμφωνω!

----------


## Rocknrolla

A ok!!!

Καιγω σα σαλατα τα τρωω αλλα τα μετραω κανονικα θερμιδες γτ συνηθως ειναι μαγειρεμενα με 20γρ λαδακι.

(αλλα νταξει ποσο λαδι να χει μια μεριδα αμα ΟΛΑ τα φασολια εχουν 4 κουαλιες λαδι  :01. Razz: )

Ευχαριστω παντως!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

aanytime :08. Toast:

----------


## fatals

Παιδες παρηγγειλα πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων απο το e-shop.
Εκτος απο  δεκατιανο. Μετα την προπονηση ποτε να την παιρνω? Μολις γυρναω απο γυμναστηριο τρωω  ασπραδια και ενα μηλο. Να την παιρνω μετα απο μια ωρα?

----------


## lila_1

Πίνε τη και πρίν
ΚΑι αμέσως μετά μπορείς

----------


## la4ky

> μια χαρά τότε. ευχαριστώ 
> απλά ρώτησα γιατι κάνοντας search έπεσα σε αυτό το πόστ και με παραξένεψε 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και δεν βρήκα και άλλες αναφορές. Βασικά μου θυμίζει το "υποβρύχιο" με το κρυο νερό που μου έδεινε η γιαγιά μου τα καλοκαίρια οταν ημουν μικρός , ειχε γευση μαστίχα.


H ΕΛΜΑ είναι η μοναδική τσίκλα της αγοράς που δεν περιέχει τεχνιτά γλυκαντικά και αρώματα, ασπαρτάμη, κ.λ.π. Έχει φυσικό γλυκαντικό την ξυλιτόλη, που έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μειώνει και τα βακτήρια στη στοματική κοιλότητα καταπολεμώντας έτσι και την τερηδόνα. Βοηθάει στην έκκριση συέλου, λόγω μαστίχας (είναι στα χαρακτηριστικά της) και ταυτόχρονα συντελεί στην καλή λειτουργία του στομάχου, πάλι λόγω μαστίχας. Είναι τσίκλα, οπότε δεν καταπίνεται και φυσικά είναι υπερβολή να μασάει κανείς πάνω από 10 την ημέρα. Αν θέλει κάποιος εντελώς μα εντελώς φυσική τσίκλα, χωρίς κανένα γλυκαντικό, ζάχαρη, ή υποκατάστατο, μάσει μαστίχα φυσική. Είναι πιο σκληρή, απόλυτα συμβατή με τον οργανισμό και δεν παθαίνει κανείς κάτι ακόμη και αν την καταπιεί. Πιο φυσική τσίκλα πάντως από ΕΛΜΑ δεν θα υπάρχει στο περίπτερο, ούτε καν άλλη μάρκα με μαστίχα. 

Τέλος, υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι η μαστίχα βοηθάει τον οργανισμό στην καταπολέμηση του ζαχάρου, και αυτό το λέω γιατί διάβασα σχόλιο περί ινσουλίνης και γλυκαντικών. Επομένως. και η ΕΛΜΑ δεν είναι από αυτή την άποψη βλαβερή, γιατί η μαστίχα εξουδετερώνει προφανώς τέτοιες επιδράσεις της ξυλιτόλης σε κάποιο βαθμό (δλδ είναι καλός συνδυασμός) και η φυσική μαστίχα, βοηθάει σε περιπτώσεις ανεβασμένων επιπέδων ινουλίνης, όπως και αρτηριοσκλήρυνσης.

----------


## tolis93

ΕΛΜΑ= ΕΛληνικη ΜΑστιχα? :08. Turtle:

----------


## fatals

> Πίνε τη και πρίν
> ΚΑι αμέσως μετά μπορείς


Thanks lila  :08. Toast:

----------


## steliosgnisios

Καλησπέρα! 
Εχω κάνει γύρος στις 20 προπονήσεις. Τι πρέπει να τρώω πριν και μετά τη προπόνηση;
Και επίσης όταν δεν πηγαίνω μια μέρα στη προπόνηση τι πρέπει επίσης να τρώω;
Ακόμη θέλω να χάσω περίπου 4 κιλά.

----------


## loukas_ael

Παιδεια ποσο τις % λιπος πρεπει να εχουμε για διατροφη ογκου και ποσο για διατροφη γραμωσης;

----------


## aqua_bill

search 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...E%BA%CE%BF%CF_

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...%CF_%CE%B7%CF_

----------


## loukas_ael

Τα εχω διαβαση και δεν γραφει αυτο που ρωτο..π.χ αν εχω 22% λιπος τι κανο; Πως πανε αυτα αυτο θελω να μαθω

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Τα εχω διαβαση και δεν γραφει αυτο που ρωτο..π.χ αν εχω 22% λιπος τι κανο; Πως πανε αυτα αυτο θελω να μαθω


Με 22% λιπος το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να χασεις μερικά κιλά ωστε να βρεθεις σε ενα νορμαλ επίπεδο και απο εκει να ξεκινήσεις την προσπαθεια σου για αυξηση μυικού όγκου....Η γραμμωση δεν είναι μια απο τις δυο επιλογές,είναι αυτο που ακολουθει τον όγκο προκειμένου να δουμε τι ακριβως εχουμε πετύχει....Αν δεν εχεις μυικό όγκο επάνω σου τι ακριβως να γραμμωσεις?  :01. Wink:

----------


## loukas_ael

> Με 22% λιπος το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να χασεις μερικά κιλά ωστε να βρεθεις σε ενα νορμαλ επίπεδο και απο εκει να ξεκινήσεις την προσπαθεια σου για αυξηση μυικού όγκου....Η γραμμωση δεν είναι μια απο τις δυο επιλογές,είναι αυτο που ακολουθει τον όγκο προκειμένου να δουμε τι ακριβως εχουμε πετύχει....Αν δεν εχεις μυικό όγκο επάνω σου τι ακριβως να γραμμωσεις?


Αυτο θελω να μαθω ποια ειναι τα νορμαλ επιπεδα; Εγω για την ακριβεια εχω 15% το 22 ηταν παραδειγμα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Αυτο θελω να μαθω ποια ειναι τα νορμαλ επιπεδα; Εγω για την ακριβεια εχω 15% το 22 ηταν παραδειγμα


Απόλυτος αρθμός δεν υπάρχει,καλό είναι να βρισκεσαι κοντα στο 14-15%,οχι παραπανω γιατι μπορει να παρασυρθείς και να ξεφύγεις σε κιλά...Εγω παντως προτιμω σε φαση ογκου να κινουμε ισοθερμιδικα(και λιγο παραπανω τις μερες προπονησεων)με σοβαρες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης καθημερινά κι εχω δει πολύ καλό αποτελεσμα σε αυξηση μυικού όγκου...Αν θες να ακολουθήσεις το μοτιβο υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη-300/500 θερμίδες+ γενικά ειναι καλό να εχεις το λιγοτερο δυνατό λίπος επάνω σου ωστε να μη χρειαστει αργοτερα να ''λιωσεις'' σε αερόβιες και υποθερμιδικές προκειμενου να χασεις τα πολλά εξτρα κιλα....

----------


## loukas_ael

Ευχαριστω φιλος  :01. Smile:

----------


## 6pack

'Οταν λέμε ότι 100gr μοσχαριού έχουν 20-23gr protein αναφερόμαστε μόνο στο φιλέτο; Στα υπόλοιπα σημεία του υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές στην περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης;

----------


## Rocknrolla

> 'Οταν λέμε ότι 100gr μοσχαριού έχουν 20-23gr protein αναφερόμαστε μόνο στο φιλέτο; Στα υπόλοιπα σημεία του υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές στην περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης;


Υπαρχουν διαφορες και σε πρωτεινη και σε λιπος αλλα δεν ειναι κατι τρελο .

Εγω ολα τα ιδια τα υπολογιζω  :01. Razz:

----------


## 6pack

> Υπαρχουν διαφορες και σε πρωτεινη και σε λιπος αλλα δεν ειναι κατι τρελο .
> 
> Εγω ολα τα ιδια τα υπολογιζω


Για παράδειγμα μια κανονική μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα πόσα gr πρωτεΐνης έχει;

----------


## Aggelikh

τι εχετε να πειτε για τις μπαρες τις weider?(recovery)

----------


## vaggan

> τι εχετε να πειτε για τις μπαρες τις weider?(recovery)


μουφα δεν ειναι καλες

----------


## vickypek

ερωτηση προς αθηναιους!!απο που προμηθευεστε φρεσκα βατομουρα?βασικα..υπαρχουν?

----------


## tolis93

> Για παράδειγμα μια κανονική μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα πόσα gr πρωτεΐνης έχει;


πανω κατω 50-60 γρ αν ειναι μεγαλη χτυπαει και 80αρια. χτυπουσα κατι μισοκιλες μια περιοδο τι μ θυμησες....νταξει τζαμπα πρωτεινη μετα απο ενα σημειο αλλα δεν ελεγε να φας τη μιση

----------


## 6pack

> πανω κατω 50-60 γρ αν ειναι μεγαλη χτυπαει και 80αρια. χτυπουσα κατι μισοκιλες μια περιοδο τι μ θυμησες....νταξει τζαμπα πρωτεινη μετα απο ενα σημειο αλλα δεν ελεγε να φας τη μιση


Δηλαδή μια κανονική μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα έχει πάνω από 50gr πρωτείνης?? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> Δηλαδή μια κανονική μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα έχει πάνω από 50gr πρωτείνης??


23-24 gr πρωτεινης στα 100 γρ κρεατος.βαλε οτι βγαινει κανα 300αρι γρ μια νορμαλ μπριζολα.τωρα οκ αν μιλαμε για χοιρινη λαιμου ξερω γω 200 μανι μανι γρ θα σ βγαλει.αλλα μια νορμαλ μοσχαρισια 300 γρ 350

----------


## Aggelikh

> μουφα δεν ειναι καλες


μα γιατι??? παχαινουν?

----------


## vaggan

> μα γιατι??? παχαινουν?


εσενα ο στοχος σου ειναι να χασεις λιπος αυτες δεν βοηθανε σε αυτο..εχουν αρκετες θερμιδες και δεν εχουν και ωραια γευση τωρα αν περιστασιακα βαλεις μια δυο σοκολατες μια στο τοσο οκ δεν λεει τιποτα αλλα αν θες να τις χρησιμοποιεις σε καθημερινη βαση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ασε που ειναι και ακριβες...παρε ροφημα πρωτεινης καλυτερα

----------


## Aggelikh

> εσενα ο στοχος σου ειναι να χασεις λιπος αυτες δεν βοηθανε σε αυτο..εχουν αρκετες θερμιδες και δεν εχουν και ωραια γευση τωρα αν περιστασιακα βαλεις μια δυο σοκολατες μια στο τοσο οκ δεν λεει τιποτα αλλα αν θες να τις χρησιμοποιεις σε καθημερινη βαση δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ασε που ειναι και ακριβες...παρε ροφημα πρωτεινης καλυτερα


οχι βεβαια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σε καθημερινη βαση??? σοκολατα τρωω 2 φορες τον μηνα! την εχω δοκιμασει και μου αρεσει πολυ! αλλα αν παχαινει δεν την ξανα τρωω! πρωτεινη δεν περνω! τα εχω ξανα πει αυτα! δεν περνω συμπληρωματα! μονο σπιρουλινα!παντος ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## vaggan

> οχι βεβαια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σε καθημερινη βαση??? σοκολατα τρωω 2 φορες τον μηνα! την εχω δοκιμασει και μου αρεσει πολυ! αλλα αν παχαινει δεν την ξανα τρωω! πρωτεινη δεν περνω! τα εχω ξανα πει αυτα! δεν περνω συμπληρωματα! μονο σπιρουλινα!παντος ευχαριστω πολυ!


θες να με καραφλιασεις τωρα!!!!!και η σοκολατα weider συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης ειναι σε μορφη σοκολατας :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

> θες να με καραφλιασεις τωρα!!!!!και η σοκολατα weider συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης ειναι σε μορφη σοκολατας


ετσι ελεγε ενας φιλος χθες δεν πινω ποτε πρωτεινη τρωω μονο κατι μπισκοτα πρωτεινης  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Aggelikh

> θες να με καραφλιασεις τωρα!!!!!και η σοκολατα weider συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης ειναι σε μορφη σοκολατας


εχεις δικιο  :01. Wink: ! μια φορα εχω φαει ομως μονο! κοιτα τωρα ετσι κιαλλιως ψαχνω μια πρωτεινη να παρω αλλα τελειος καθαρη! αλλα αυτα στην αγωνιστικη περιοδο τωρα τιποτα! οπυτε την γκοφρετα της weider λοιπον απλα το ειχα κανει γιατι δεν ηθελα να φαω καμια λακτα η σνικερσ :01. Razz: ! γιατι πριν την διατροφη ετρωγα μια κουτα γλυκα σε καθημερινη βαση! μπορουσα να τρεφομαι  μονο με γλυκα! :01. Razz:  ΑΛΛΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΜΥΑΛΟ!

----------


## 6pack

> 23-24 gr πρωτεινης στα 100 γρ κρεατος.βαλε οτι βγαινει κανα 300αρι γρ μια νορμαλ μπριζολα.τωρα οκ αν μιλαμε για χοιρινη λαιμου ξερω γω 200 μανι μανι γρ θα σ βγαλει.αλλα μια νορμαλ μοσχαρισια 300 γρ 350


Ευχαριστώ αναφέρομαι μόνο σε μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα. Σε σχέση με το φιλέτο φαντάζομαι ότι έχει περισσότερο λίπος...

----------


## fatals

Αν πιω την πρωτεινη και φαω και 3 ασπραδια λετε να ερθει πολυ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Steloukos

> Αν πιω την πρωτεινη και φαω και 3 ασπραδια λετε να ερθει πολυ?


Αφου πινεις πρωτεινη γτ να φας και ασπραδια.Πιες την πρωτεινη μετα την προπο και μετα απο μια ωρα φαε ενα κανονικο γευμα :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## fatals

> Αφου πινεις πρωτεινη γτ να φας και ασπραδια.Πιες την πρωτεινη μετα την προπο και μετα απο μια ωρα φαε ενα κανονικο γευμα.


Θα φαω τα ασπραδια και μετα απο μια ωρα θα πιω την πρωτεινη, και θα φαω σαλατα με ρυζι γιατι δεν εχω κρεατα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a-mad

οι φακες επιτρεπονται σε μια διατροφη γραμμωσης????

----------


## beefmeup

> οι φακες επιτρεπονται σε μια διατροφη γραμμωσης????


ολα επιτρεπονται..με τις θερμιδες παιζεις εκει,οχι με τα φαγητα..

----------


## tolis93

παιδες εχω μια αποροια. πηγε ο πατερας μ για προληπτικες εξαιτασεις.και ηταν ολα φυσιολογικα αλλα εχει ιστορικο με τη χοληστερινη απο το παππου μου.και ο γιατρος του πε να αποφευγει μερικα φαγητα.μεσα σε αυτα και τα ασπραδια του αυγου.και απορω.αντε για το κροκο εχουν ακουστει διαφορα εχουν καταρριφθει παλι εχουν ακουστει.αλλα με το ασπραδι τι παιζει?μαλλον του πε οτι να ναι ο γιατρος? :01. Unsure:

----------


## margarita02

> παιδες εχω μια αποροια. πηγε ο πατερας μ για προληπτικες εξαιτασεις.και ηταν ολα φυσιολογικα αλλα εχει ιστορικο με τη χοληστερινη απο το παππου μου.και ο γιατρος του πε να αποφευγει μερικα φαγητα.μεσα σε αυτα και τα ασπραδια του αυγου.και απορω.αντε για το κροκο εχουν ακουστει διαφορα εχουν καταρριφθει παλι εχουν ακουστει.αλλα με το ασπραδι τι παιζει?μαλλον του πε οτι να ναι ο γιατρος?


Μάλλον για άλλο λόγο θα του το είπε. Όχι για τη χολιστερίνη. Οι εξετάσεις του μπορεί να έδειξαν κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από χολιστερίνη. Καλά γιατί δεν τον ρώτησε;

----------


## tolis93

> Μάλλον για άλλο λόγο θα του το είπε. Όχι για τη χολιστερίνη. Οι εξετάσεις του μπορεί να έδειξαν κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από χολιστερίνη. Καλά γιατί δεν τον ρώτησε;


οχι συγκεκριμενα για χοληστερινη ειπε γιαυτο μ κανε εντυπωση.δεν ημουν μαζι σπιτι μ το πε και μου πεσαν τα αυτια

----------


## Steloukos

> οχι συγκεκριμενα για χοληστερινη ειπε γιαυτο μ κανε εντυπωση.δεν ημουν μαζι σπιτι μ το πε και μου πεσαν τα αυτια


O γιατρος μου φαινεται οτι ειπε βλακεια.Το ασπραδι δεν εχει καθολου χοληστερινη,μονο ο κροκος εχει,το ασπραδι εχει πρωτεινη.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> οχι συγκεκριμενα για χοληστερινη ειπε γιαυτο μ κανε εντυπωση.δεν ημουν μαζι σπιτι μ το πε και μου πεσαν τα αυτια



Μηπως του ειπε τπτ για το συκωτι?

Το ασπραδι εχει λευκωμα και δεν κανει και πολυ καλο στο συκωτι (οπως γενικα ξερουμε η πολυ πρωτεινη δεν ειναι τοσο καλη για το συκωτι) .

Περα απο αυτο πιστευω πως εκφραστηκε λαθος η ηθελε να πει κατι αλλο γτ το ασπραδι χοληστερινη δεν εχει! :01. Unsure:

----------


## fatals

Παιδες αν 2 ωρες πριν την προπο φαω βρωμη, μια ωρα πριν την προπο πιω ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη και μια κουταλια μελι θα ειμαι κομπλε?

----------


## beefmeup

κ γιατι δεν τα τρως ολα μαζι,μιαμιση ωρα πριν?

----------


## fatals

> κ γιατι δεν τα τρως ολα μαζι,μιαμιση ωρα πριν?


Θα το κανω ετσι τοτε :01. Mr. Green: 

Φοβομουν μην δεν προλαβω να χωνεψω την βρωμη

----------


## Metropontix

Σκέφτηκα 45 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση να τρωω λίγη φρουκτόζη. Έτσι σήμερα έφαγα 1 κουτάλι της σούπας φρουκτόζη.. Τέλεια ξεκινάω για το γυμναστήριο και ΟΥΑΟΥ Το γυμναστήριο απεργεί - ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗΣ!!  :01. Sad:  Τι να κάνω για να κάψω το κάψιμο που έκαμα άρχισα να κάνω HIIT ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ

Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής: Πριν το γυμναστήριο τελικά είναι σωστό να παίρνουμε φρουκτόζη; Στα κύρια άρθρα που διάβασα με προσοχή λέει ναι γιατί αποθηκεύεται στο συκώτι και άρα αφού αποθηκεύεται εκεί απελευθερώνεται αργά η ενέργεια.
επίσης έκανα καλά που έκαμα τουλάχιστον 20 λεπτά HIIT? ή βλακείες;  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

> Σκέφτηκα 45 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση να τρωω λίγη φρουκτόζη. Έτσι σήμερα έφαγα 1 κουτάλι της σούπας φρουκτόζη.. Τέλεια ξεκινάω για το γυμναστήριο και ΟΥΑΟΥ Το γυμναστήριο απεργεί - ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗΣ!!  Τι να κάνω για να κάψω το κάψιμο που έκαμα άρχισα να κάνω HIIT ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
> 
> Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής: Πριν το γυμναστήριο τελικά είναι σωστό να παίρνουμε φρουκτόζη; Στα κύρια άρθρα που διάβασα με προσοχή λέει ναι γιατί αποθηκεύεται στο συκώτι και άρα αφού αποθηκεύεται εκεί απελευθερώνεται αργά η ενέργεια.
> επίσης έκανα καλά που έκαμα τουλάχιστον 20 λεπτά HIIT? ή βλακείες;


βρε συ.1 κουταλι της σουπας φρουκτοζη εχει 20-30 θερμιδες(τις μισες απο τη ζαχαρη απο οτι ξερω) εκατσες και εκανες 20 λεπτα διαλλειματικη για 20-30 θερμιδες?1 αυτο.δλδ δε χρειαζοταν.οκ καλο  σ κανε σαν καρδιοαναπνευστικη ασκηση αλλα ως εκει.

2ον. καλυτερα να τρως συνθετο υδατανθρακα αν θες ενεργια.καστανο ρυζι βρωμη καμια πατατα κ τετοια. συν οτι 1 κουταλι της σουπας δε νομιζω να σου κανει και τιποτα

----------


## warrior s

> βρε συ.1 κουταλι της σουπας φρουκτοζη εχει 20-30 θερμιδες(τις μισες απο τη ζαχαρη απο οτι ξερω) εκατσες και εκανες 20 λεπτα διαλλειματικη για 20-30 θερμιδες?1 αυτο.δλδ δε χρειαζοταν.οκ καλο  σ κανε σαν καρδιοαναπνευστικη ασκηση αλλα ως εκει.
> 
> 2ον. καλυτερα να τρως συνθετο υδατανθρακα αν θες ενεργια.καστανο ρυζι βρωμη καμια πατατα κ τετοια. συν οτι 1 κουταλι της σουπας δε νομιζω να σου κανει και τιποτα


+1000000000

----------


## fatals

Τι να βαλω ακομα για να φτασω στις 2800 θερμιδες? Αυτο περιπου μου βγαινει 2100? Μηπως υπολογιζω λαθος? Ειναι 155 γρ πρωτεινη 250γρ υδατανθρακα και λιπη 70-80...

250ml γαλα
50γρ βρωμη
6 ασπραδια

150γρ κοτα  ή ψαρι
150γρ ρυζι αβραστο
σαλατα

50γρ κουακερ
1σκουπ protein
1 κουταλια μελι

1 μηλο
4 ασπραδια

150γρ βακαλαος
100γρ ρυζι

1 γιαουρτακι

----------


## Giannistzn

70-80 λιπη δεν εχει με τπτ, βαλε λιπαρα στα γευματα σου.

Ελαιολαδο στα φαγητα, ξηροκαρπικα, ταχινι, φυστικοβουτυρο κλπ

----------


## Spiros75

Είμαι 1.90 και 95,5kg.

Η διατροφή μου έχει ως εξής και πάω για όγκο :

9:00 πμ	1 τόστ σικάλεως με 2φέτες γαλοπούλα & 1 τυρί χωρίς λιπαρά  + 1 μπανάνα

12:00 μμ	WHEY + σαλάτα με τόνο & μαρούλι

3:00 μμ	κοτόπουλο ψητό /μπιφτέκι/μοσχάρι άπαχο/χοιρινό ψαρονέφρι/τόνο/σολωμό/χταπόδι
	        basmatti/μακαρονια/μακαροτσίνια/κριθαράκι

6:00 μμ	1 ξινόμηλο + 1 κουτ. Μέλι

7:15 μμ	Προπόνηση

8:45 μμ	WHEY  + 1 μπανάνα 

9:30 μμ	κοτόπουλο ψητό /μπιφτέκι/μοσχάρι άπαχο/χοιρινό ψαρονέφρι/τόνο/σολωμό/χταπόδι
	        basmatti-μακαρονια/μακαροτσίνια

12:00 πμ	30gr αμύγδαλα αμύγδαλα + 1 κουτ. Γλυκόζη

Όταν συνοδεύει ρύζι το γεύμα το τρώω ανακατεμένο με γιαούρτι (μου αρέσει καλύτερα).  

Παρακαλώ τις παρατηρήσεις σας.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλησπέρα,καποιες παρατηρήσεις στη διατροφή.....

Η whey είναι ταχειας αποροφησης κι ετσι δεν εχει νοημα να μπαίνει σαν ενδιαμεσο γευμα...Βαλτην στο πρωινό το οποίο ειναι ετσι κι αλλιώς ελειπέστατο σε πρωτείνη...Εχεις τον τόνο στο ενδιαμεσο.
Πριν την προπ.χρειαζεσαι υδατανθρακες αργης αποροφησης οπως και πρωτείνη για ροη αμινοξέων κατα την διαρκεια της προπ......Δεν εχεις κατι απο τα δυο εκεί.

Η γλυκοζη ειναι αστοχη πριν τον ύπνο,ειναι υδατανθρακας υψηλου γλ.δεικτη και δεν εχει να προσφερει κατι εκείνη τη στιγμη....Αν θες βαλτην στο μεταπροπονητικό ροφημα.Πριν τον υπνο μαζι με τους ξηρους καρπους βαλε ενα γιαουρτι ή ενα ποτήρι γάλα.....

Επίσης παντα με τα κυρίως γευματα πράσινη σαλάτα αφθονη με ελαιόλαδο και φυσικά πολύ νερό.

Καλη συνεχεια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros75

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Οπότε αλλάζω την whey απο δεκατιανό στο πρωινό και την γλυκόζη όπως μου πρότεινες.
Τώρα σχετικά με το προπρονητικό δεν θα μου πέσουν βαριά οι υδατάνθρακες αργής απορόφησης και η πρωτείνη μια ώρα πριν την προπόνηση?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αυτό εχει να κάνει και με το στομάχι σου....Δοκίμασε 1.30 ωρα πριν το γυμναστηριο,πιστευω οτι ενα ποτηρι γάλα πχ.με 2-3 φετες μαυρο ψωμί δεν θα σου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα.

-Επίσης προσπαθησε να βαλεις και φυτικές ίνες στη διατροφή....Πχ. βρωμη,πολυσπορο ή μαυρο ψωμί κτλ.

----------


## Spiros75

Τα γεύματά μου τα συνδιάζω όλα με μαύρο ψωμί.
Αν φάω πρίν την προπόνηση 2 φέτες μαύρο ψωμί και ένα ξινόμηλο με καλύπτουν?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Τα γεύματά μου τα συνδιάζω όλα με μαύρο ψωμί.
> Αν φάω πρίν την προπόνηση 2 φέτες μαύρο ψωμί και ένα ξινόμηλο με καλύπτουν?


Απο υδατανθρακα ναι αλλά θες και πρωτεινη.

----------


## Abdala Shamma

-Επειδή προσωπικά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε το μαύρο ρύζι και δεν θέλω να τρώω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει χρησιμοποιώ πολύ καιρό τώρα basmati και το parboiled (το δεύτερο ιδικά μου αρέσει πολύ).το basmati νομίζω καλό είναι.
Αλλά το parboiled ? είναι εξίσου θρεπτικό και  με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικο δέκτη η και αυτό είναι όπως το άσπρο ρύζι κενές θερμίδες... ? δλδ θα πρέπει να το σταματήσω σιγά σιγά ?

----------


## tolis93

> -Επειδή προσωπικά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε το μαύρο ρύζι και δεν θέλω να τρώω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει χρησιμοποιώ πολύ καιρό τώρα basmati και το parboiled (το δεύτερο ιδικά μου αρέσει πολύ).το basmati νομίζω καλό είναι.
> Αλλά το parboiled ? είναι εξίσου θρεπτικό και  με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικο δέκτη η και αυτό είναι όπως το άσπρο ρύζι κενές θερμίδες... ? δλδ θα πρέπει να το σταματήσω σιγά σιγά ?


και το ενα και το αλλο ειναι υψιλα σε γλυκαιμικο δεικτη.τωρα αν αλλαξεις μαρκες θα δεις διαφορα στη γευση.μη κολλας στο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη τοσο....τρωγε μπασματι. αλλοι τρωνε και ασπρο ρυζι μονιμως.παρε και κιτρινο.παρε αγριορυζο.αλλαξε το με πατατα η μακαρονια.η κους κους...τοσα εχει  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> -Επειδή προσωπικά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε το μαύρο ρύζι και δεν θέλω να τρώω κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει χρησιμοποιώ πολύ καιρό τώρα basmati και το parboiled (το δεύτερο ιδικά μου αρέσει πολύ).το basmati νομίζω καλό είναι.
> Αλλά το parboiled ? είναι εξίσου θρεπτικό και  με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικο δέκτη η και αυτό είναι όπως το άσπρο ρύζι κενές θερμίδες... ? δλδ θα πρέπει να το σταματήσω σιγά σιγά ?


μαν δεν ειναι κενες θερμιδες..... μια χαρα υδατανθρακα εχει... 

μπορει το μαυρο να εχει καλυτερο προφιλ απο βιταμινες μεταλλα κτλ.... αλλα αμα δεν μπορεις να το φας κλαιν.... ειναι λεπτομερια...

και μην ακους περι ινσουλινη και @@ριες... δεν γινετε να ελενξεις την εκριση απλα και μονο αλλαζοντας το ρυζι απο μαυρο σε ασπρο... ακομα δλδ και να μπορουσες η διαφορα ειναι τοσο μικρη οπου δεν θα παρατηρισεις διαφορα πανω σου...

----------


## fatals

Και γω ασπρο τρωω σιγα μην καθομαι να το μαγειρευω με τις ωρες το μαυρο, ασε που δεν ειναι και πολυ ωραιο...Δεν κατεβαινουμε και σε αγωνες για να κοιταμε τοσο τις λεπτομεριες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Και γω ασπρο τρωω σιγα μην καθομαι να το μαγειρευω με τις ωρες το μαυρο, ασε που δεν ειναι και πολυ ωραιο...Δεν κατεβαινουμε και σε αγωνες για να κοιταμε τοσο τις λεπτομεριες...


χτυπα μπασματι να ισανεις λεβεντη μου.το καλυτερο ρυζι

----------


## fatals

> χτυπα μπασματι να ισανεις λεβεντη μου.το καλυτερο ρυζι


Οταν τελειωσει το ασπρο θα χτυπησω συναδελφε  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Abdala Shamma

ok ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας ! οπότε συνεχίζω έτσι , έξαλλου τόσο καιρό που το χρησιμοποιώ βάζω σωστά κιλά πάνω μου και δεν τρώω μόνο parboiled ρύζι για υδατάνθρακα , τρώω και μακαρόνια ολικής,πλιγούρι,πατάτα, βρώμη , ψωμί ολικής που φτιάχνω μόνος και άλλα πολλά...  :05. Weights:

----------


## fatals

> ok ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας ! οπότε συνεχίζω έτσι , έξαλλου τόσο καιρό που το χρησιμοποιώ βάζω σωστά κιλά πάνω μου και δεν τρώω μόνο parboiled ρύζι για υδατάνθρακα , τρώω και μακαρόνια ολικής,πλιγούρι,πατάτα, βρώμη , ψωμί ολικής που φτιάχνω μόνος και άλλα πολλά...


Ψωμι ολικης? Συνταγη Please.  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Ψωμι ολικης? Συνταγη Please.


ελα ρε αλευρι ολικης νερο μαγια και λιγο αλατι.το νερο τοσο ωστε η ζυμη να μη σου κολλαει στο χερι.το πλαθεις καλα.μετα το βαζεις σε φορμακι.και στο φουρνο κανενα 20λεπτο μισαωρο.ειναι πιο απλο κ απο σαλατα :03. Thumb up:  μονο μη μπεις μεσα στο φουρνο οταν τον ανοιξεις.μυριζει τρελα το ρημαδι σου ρχεται να το φας ολο

----------


## fatals

> ελα ρε αλευρι ολικης νερο μαγια και λιγο αλατι.το νερο τοσο ωστε η ζυμη να μη σου κολλαει στο χερι.το πλαθεις καλα.μετα το βαζεις σε φορμακι.και στο φουρνο κανενα 20λεπτο μισαωρο.ειναι πιο απλο κ απο σαλατα μονο μη μπεις μεσα στο φουρνο οταν τον ανοιξεις.μυριζει τρελα το ρημαδι σου ρχεται να το φας ολο


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  Thanksss!!

Αλλα ελπιζω να μην γινει τοσο σκληρο, γιατι τις προαλες εκανε κατι πιτες ολικης και εγιναν πετρα!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Thanksss!!
> 
> Αλλα ελπιζω να μην γινει τοσο σκληρο, γιατι τις προαλες εκανε κατι πιτες ολικης και εγιναν πετρα!!!


βαλε λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ μεσα και κανενα αυγο.κ λιγο γαλα :01. Wink:

----------


## fatals

> βαλε λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ μεσα και κανενα αυγο.κ λιγο γαλα


 :03. Bowdown:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Metropontix

> βρε συ.1 κουταλι της σουπας φρουκτοζη εχει 20-30 θερμιδες(τις μισες απο τη ζαχαρη απο οτι ξερω) εκατσες και εκανες 20 λεπτα διαλλειματικη για 20-30 θερμιδες?1 αυτο.δλδ δε χρειαζοταν.οκ καλο  σ κανε σαν καρδιοαναπνευστικη ασκηση αλλα ως εκει.
> 
> 2ον. καλυτερα να τρως συνθετο υδατανθρακα αν θες ενεργια.καστανο ρυζι βρωμη καμια πατατα κ τετοια. συν οτι 1 κουταλι της σουπας δε νομιζω να σου κανει και τιποτα


 :02. Welcome:  Ξέρεις πως είναι να πορώνεσαι και να μη ξεδίνεις και να κάνεις και προγυμναστικά λάθη ταυτόχρονα.  :01. Razz:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχόλιο.  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## tolis93

δε βαριεσαι μονο λαθος δεν ειναι η αεροβια :01. Wink:  αφου δεν εκανες βαρη καλα εκανες και επαιξες αεροβιο.απλα δεν ηταν για να καψεις τη φρουκτοζη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Rocknrolla

> βαλε λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ μεσα και κανενα αυγο.κ λιγο γαλα


Αυτα τα βαζουμε για το ψωμι η συμβουλες του δινεις για να μη γινονται πετρα οι πιτες? (θελω καιγω να κανω το ψωμι ολικης γιαυτο ρωταω  :01. Razz: )

Ποσο αλευρι και νερο βαζουμε για να το κανουμε? 

Δλδ οι αναλογιες για να κανουμε μισο κιλο ψωμι πχ?

----------


## tolis93

> Αυτα τα βαζουμε για το ψωμι η συμβουλες του δινεις για να μη γινονται πετρα οι πιτες? (θελω καιγω να κανω το ψωμι ολικης γιαυτο ρωταω )
> 
> Ποσο αλευρι και νερο βαζουμε για να το κανουμε? 
> 
> Δλδ οι αναλογιες για να κανουμε μισο κιλο ψωμι πχ?


συμβουλες ειναι για να του βγει πιο μαλακο.τωρα αν εισαι και πολυ προ πας και παιρνεις και προζυμι σε σκονη και κανεις ψωμι που ανασταινει και νεκρους.οπως κ να χει οι αναλογιες π παιζουν θα σε γελασω.ουτε ζυγισα ποτε στη ζωη μ το ψωμι πριν το ψησιμο κ μετα για να δω τι βγαζει. βαζεις πρωτα οσο αλευρι θες κ μετα συμπληρωνεις νερο σταδιακα κ ανακατευεις μεχρι να γινει ζυμαρι αλλα να μην ειναι τοσο νερουλο π κολλαει στα χερια.εγω οταν φτιαχνω το χρησιμοποιω ολο το κιλο ετσι κ αλλιως βγαζει πολυ ψωμι εχω για ολη τη βδομαδα ανετα δλδ. ενας τροπος να μετρησεις τα μακρος ειναι να δεις ποσες θερμιδες εχει το αλευρι π θα ριξεις.πχ ριχνεις 1 κιλο κ εχει 3800 θερμιδες.το νερο η μαγια το μπεικιν δν εχουν τπτ.και μανι μανι κανα 100αρικο 1 αυγο πχ και μισο ποτηρι γαλα. ολο σ βγαζει πχ 3900. αν αυτο τωρα σου βγαλει 1 κιλο μετα το ψησιμο(παραπανω θα βγει βασικα) λες.πχ 1 κιλο μετα το ψησιμο(πχ παντα) 3900 θερμιδες. ε τα 100 γρ 390 θερμιδες με τα  Χ, Υ, Ω μακρος. τα 100 γρ παιζει να ναι 2 φετες ψωμι παιζει και 4. ενα καλο τιπ παντως ειναι να βαλεις αρκετη μαγια και μπεικιν ωστε να μη χρειαστει τοσο αλευρι.και βγαινει κ ελαφρυτερο το ψωμι στον ιδιο ογκο :01. Wink:

----------


## warrior s

> Αυτα τα βαζουμε για το ψωμι η συμβουλες του δινεις για να μη γινονται πετρα οι πιτες? (θελω καιγω να κανω το ψωμι ολικης γιαυτο ρωταω )
> 
> Ποσο αλευρι και νερο βαζουμε για να το κανουμε? 
> 
> Δλδ οι αναλογιες για να κανουμε μισο κιλο ψωμι πχ?


Πάρε έναν αρτοπαρασκευαστή. Εγώ πήρα και σώθηκα...  :03. Thumb up:  Βάζω και αλεύρι καλαμποκιού και γίνεται jet :03. Thumb up:  Αν στο ψωμί που φτιάχνεις βάζεις μόνο αλεύρι ολικής θα βγεί πολύ βαρυ. Χρειάζεται να βάλεις οπωσδήποτε και λευκό αλεύρι μέσα... Ας πούμε 60% μαυρο και 40% λευκο  :02. Bounce:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Οκ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες παιδια!!!

----------


## johnson89

Μηπως γνωριζετε σε ποια τροφημα περιεχουν αργινινη.???? :01. Sad:

----------


## Steloukos

> Μηπως γνωριζετε σε ποια τροφημα περιεχουν αργινινη.????


Τα γαλακτοκομικα,οι ξηροι καρποι,τα θαλασσινα,τα πουλερικα...

----------


## warrior s

> Μηπως γνωριζετε σε ποια τροφημα περιεχουν αργινινη.????


Δεν έχει πολύ νόημα αυτό που ρωτάς. Η αργινίνη για να έχει αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να την πάρεις σαν ελεύθερο αμινοξύ... Είναι ένα μη βασικό αμινοξύ και υπάρχει κυρίως σε φυτικές τροφές όπως φασόλια σόγια κ.τ.λ  :05. Biceps:

----------


## johnson89

> Τα γαλακτοκομικα,οι ξηροι καρποι,τα θαλασσινα,τα πουλερικα...





> Δεν έχει πολύ νόημα αυτό που ρωτάς. Η αργινίνη για να έχει αποτέλεσμα πρέπει να την πάρεις σαν ελεύθερο αμινοξύ... Είναι ένα μη βασικό αμινοξύ και υπάρχει κυρίως σε φυτικές τροφές όπως φασόλια σόγια κ.τ.λ


         Οκ,Ευχαριστω!Δλδ πρεπει να παρω αργινινη σε χαπια για να δρασει καλυτερα?? :01. Wink:

----------


## warrior s

Για ποιο λόγο θες να πάρεις αργινίνη όμως? Η αργινίνη χρησιμοποιείται σε προβλήματα στυτικής δυσλειτουργίας... Βοηθάει στην καλύτερη αιμάτωση, φλεβικότητα κ.τ.λ. Κάποιοι τη χρησιμοποιούν και πριν την προπόνηση... Αν πραγματικά θες να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις τότε ΝΑΙ μόνο από συμπλήρωμα θα δείς την όποια διαφορά, αν δείς...  :01. Smile:

----------


## johnson89

> Για ποιο λόγο θες να πάρεις αργινίνη όμως? Η αργινίνη χρησιμοποιείται σε προβλήματα στυτικής δυσλειτουργίας... Βοηθάει στην καλύτερη αιμάτωση, φλεβικότητα κ.τ.λ. Κάποιοι τη χρησιμοποιούν και πριν την προπόνηση... Αν πραγματικά θες να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις τότε ΝΑΙ μόνο από συμπλήρωμα θα δείς την όποια διαφορά, αν δείς...


    Ακουσα πως αυξανει την μυικη μαζα...οκ τοτε....Ευχαριστω..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

παιδια η αργινινη δεν κανει τιποτα απο αυτα που λετε.... 

sorry που σας το χαλαω ετσι.... αλλα την πλασαρουν στα prewo για pump ενω υπαρχουν απειρες ερευνες που λενε το αντιθετο....

εχουμε ξαναγραψει για την αργινινη και το pump στο φορουμ... καντε ενα search....

----------


## johnytheprez

Πιο ειναι ενα καλο υποκαταστατο του αβγου γιατι δεν μπορω να φαω αβγα βραστα γιατι αιδιαζω.

----------


## tolis93

> Πιο ειναι ενα καλο υποκαταστατο του αβγου γιατι δεν μπορω να φαω αβγα βραστα γιατι αιδιαζω.


για το ασπραδι απλουστατα οτι εχει πρωτεινη κοτοπουλο ψαρι  whey κτλπ. για τον κροκο ξηροκαρπια.

----------


## fatals

Παιδια εχει το βοδινο κρεας καμια διαφορα απο το μοσχαρι φιλετο? Μου φερε η μανα μου 2 κομματια, δεν εχει ουτε ιχνος λιπους  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια εχει το βοδινο κρεας καμια διαφορα απο το μοσχαρι φιλετο? Μου φερε η μανα μου 2 κομματια, δεν εχει ουτε ιχνος λιπους


γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι το ιδιο?οπως κ να χει και διαφορετικο να ναι  λιπος δν ειχε πρωτεινη ειχε στανταρ καλο προφιλ αμινο ειχε καλα εκανες και το σκισες

----------


## fatals

> γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι το ιδιο?οπως κ να χει και διαφορετικο να ναι  λιπος δν ειχε πρωτεινη ειχε στανταρ καλο προφιλ αμινο ειχε καλα εκανες και το σκισες


Το ιδιο ειναι απλα ειναι απο αλλο μερος του ζωου...


Πωπω πηρα μπασματι αρωματικο εγραφε πανω, γιατι μυριζει ετσι ρε παιδια? Με το ζορι το τρωω...

----------


## tolis93

> Το ιδιο ειναι απλα ειναι απο αλλο μερος του ζωου...
> 
> 
> Πωπω πηρα μπασματι αρωματικο εγραφε πανω, γιατι μυριζει ετσι ρε παιδια? Με το ζορι το τρωω...


ετσι μυριζει εκ φυσεως. αν δε σαρεσει δοκιμασε thai ειναι πιο ωραιο σε γευση.αγριοριζο απο τιμη και μονο δε συμφερει(4 ευρω τα 200 γρ)

----------


## eli_din3

Λοιπον επειδη εχω μπερδευτει..οσον αφορα τα οσπρια και την συμπληρωση των αμινοξεων κτλ...

φακη με? και φασολια με??
ισχυει το φακη με ρυζι και φασολια με ψωμι??
αν τρωω πχ τν φακη με τυρι φετα..αλλα λιγο..πχ...10-15 γρ... θα ειμαι οκ?? θα συμπληρωθουν τα ατιμα?? ε γιατι ελεος μια φακη θα φαμε ας ειναι φυσιολογικη οχι με ρυζια κτλ

----------


## margarita02

> Λοιπον επειδη εχω μπερδευτει..οσον αφορα τα οσπρια και την συμπληρωση των αμινοξεων κτλ...
> 
> φακη με? και φασολια με??
> ισχυει το φακη με ρυζι και φασολια με ψωμι??
> αν τρωω πχ τν φακη με τυρι φετα..αλλα λιγο..πχ...10-15 γρ... θα ειμαι οκ?? θα συμπληρωθουν τα ατιμα?? ε γιατι ελεος μια φακη θα φαμε ας ειναι φυσιολογικη οχι με ρυζια κτλ


Για τις φακές και τα φασόλια αλλά και τα λαχανικά όπως φασολάκια, κολοκυθάκια, σπανακόρυζο κτλ. αυτό που ξέρω σαν συνδυασμό είναι με τυρί. ΄Και 30γρ να φας εντάξει είναι. Πάντως ο πιο γνωστός συνδιασμός αυτός που λες είναι. Με φέτα. Εμένα επειδή δε μου αρεσει τρώω λίγο κίτρινο τυρί. Μπορείς επίσης να τα συνδυάσεις και με κότατζ. Εκεί μπορείς να φας περισσότερο.

----------


## warrior s

> Λοιπον επειδη εχω μπερδευτει..οσον αφορα τα οσπρια και την συμπληρωση των αμινοξεων κτλ...
> 
> φακη με? και φασολια με??
> ισχυει το φακη με ρυζι και φασολια με ψωμι??
> αν τρωω πχ τν φακη με τυρι φετα..αλλα λιγο..πχ...10-15 γρ... θα ειμαι οκ?? θα συμπληρωθουν τα ατιμα?? ε γιατι ελεος μια φακη θα φαμε ας ειναι φυσιολογικη οχι με ρυζια κτλ


Τα φασόλια και τα όσπρια έχουν πρωτείνη αλλά το κύριο πρόβλημά τους είναι ότι είναι φτωχά στο βασικό αμινοξύ μεθειονίνη..  :01. Sad:  Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να καλύψεις το μειονέκτημα αυτό είναι να συνδυάσεις όσπρια με αυγό το οποίο είναι μακράν η καλύτερη πηγή μεθειονίνης  :01. Cool: . Μπορείς και με ασπράδι το οποίο και μόνο του έχει πολύ μεθειονίνη. Με τυρί όχι τόσο..  :01. Smile:

----------


## eli_din3

> Τα φασόλια και τα όσπρια έχουν πρωτείνη αλλά το κύριο πρόβλημά τους είναι ότι είναι φτωχά στο βασικό αμινοξύ μεθειονίνη..  Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να καλύψεις το μειονέκτημα αυτό είναι να συνδυάσεις όσπρια με αυγό το οποίο είναι μακράν η καλύτερη πηγή μεθειονίνης . Μπορείς και με ασπράδι το οποίο και μόνο του έχει πολύ μεθειονίνη. Με τυρί όχι τόσο..



ποσα αυγα?

----------


## leftis

> Λοιπον επειδη εχω μπερδευτει..οσον αφορα τα οσπρια και την συμπληρωση των αμινοξεων κτλ...
> 
> φακη με? και φασολια με??
> ισχυει το φακη με ρυζι και φασολια με ψωμι??
> αν τρωω πχ τν φακη με τυρι φετα..αλλα λιγο..πχ...10-15 γρ... θα ειμαι οκ?? θα συμπληρωθουν τα ατιμα?? ε γιατι ελεος μια φακη θα φαμε ας ειναι φυσιολογικη οχι με ρυζια κτλ



βασικά δεν πρέπει να σε ανυσηχεί αυτό. Αν μέσα στην μέρα τρώς επαρκή ποσότητα ολοκληρωμένων πρωτεινών, συμπληρώνονται και οι ελλειπής πρωτείνες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις αλχημείες στο ίδιο γεύμα.

----------


## warrior s

> ποσα αυγα?


Έλα ρε συ. Ένα αυγό αρκεί ή 2 ασπράδια  :01. Cool:   :01. Cool:

----------


## eli_din3

Ενταξει..σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας  :01. Smile:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Ποσα περιπου γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα πρεπει να παιρνει καποιος που θελει να χασει λιπος καθημερινα? (για στατς πχ 1.90 υψος , 93 κιλα βαρος)

Μου ειπε ενας φιλος να δοκιμασω να ριξω τον υδατανθρακα στα 50 γρ για μια βδομαδα και θα δω μεγαλη διαφορα αλλα 50γρ μου φενονται παρα πολυ λιγα ... Μια μεριδα ρυζι να φας ειναι παραπανω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Ποσα περιπου γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα πρεπει να παιρνει καποιος που θελει να χασει λιπος καθημερινα? (για στατς πχ 1.90 υψος , 93 κιλα βαρος)
> 
> Μου ειπε ενας φιλος να δοκιμασω να ριξω τον υδατανθρακα στα 50 γρ για μια βδομαδα και θα δω μεγαλη διαφορα αλλα 50γρ μου φενονται παρα πολυ λιγα ... Μια μεριδα ρυζι να φας ειναι παραπανω


με θερμιδες παιζεις πιο πολυ παρα με μακρος, βαλε πρωτεινη επι 2 λιπαρα επι 1μισι και οτι μενει συμπληρωσε υδατανθρακα.αραξε 200-300 θερμιδες κατω απο αυτες της συντηρησης σου και εισαι πενα

----------


## Rocknrolla

> με θερμιδες παιζεις πιο πολυ παρα με μακρος, βαλε πρωτεινη επι 2 λιπαρα επι 1μισι και οτι μενει συμπληρωσε υδατανθρακα.αραξε 200-300 θερμιδες κατω απο αυτες της συντηρησης σου και εισαι πενα


Θενκς!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> Θενκς!!!


εεενι ταιμ που λεν και στου χουριουμ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος 25

Υπάρχει στη Ελλάδα άπαχο γάλα με 0% λιπαρά; Το μόνο που βρήκα στον Σκλαβενίτη είναι Δέλτα αλλά είναι μικρή συσκευασία κάπου 500μλ και έχει και 2.50 ευρώ. Όλα τα άλλα «άπαχα» είναι στην ουσία άπαχα με 1 και 1,5%.

----------


## tolis93

> Υπάρχει στη Ελλάδα άπαχο γάλα με 0% λιπαρά; Το μόνο που βρήκα στον Σκλαβενίτη είναι Δέλτα αλλά είναι μικρή συσκευασία κάπου 500μλ και έχει και 2.50 ευρώ. Όλα τα άλλα «άπαχα» είναι στην ουσία άπαχα με 1 και 1,5%.


αρχικα δε ξερω σε ποιο σκλαβενιτη πηγες αλλα ακομα σου το κρατανε το ποπουδακι.εγω 75 λεπτα το παιρνω το μισολιτρο(οχι οτι ειναι κ φθηνο) απο την ιδια αλυσιδα. υπαρχει το daily της delta και το family 0% της noynoy και τα χει και τα 2 ο σκλαβενιτης

----------


## Γιώργος 25

> αρχικα δε ξερω σε ποιο σκλαβενιτη πηγες αλλα ακομα σου το κρατανε το ποπουδακι.εγω 75 λεπτα το παιρνω το μισολιτρο(οχι οτι ειναι κ φθηνο) απο την ιδια αλυσιδα. υπαρχει το daily της delta και το family 0% της noynoy και τα χει και τα 2 ο σκλαβενιτης


Ευχαριστώ. Θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## skel

παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σχετικά με το αλάτι ?
το βάζω στη σαλάτα πάντα , έχω διαβάσει ότι κάνει κατακράτηση υγρών 
να το αποφεύγω ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?
ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## lila_1

An κατεβαίνεις για αγώνες έχεις πρόβλημα....

----------


## skel

> An κατεβαίνεις για αγώνες έχεις πρόβλημα....


όχι απλά γυμναστήριο πάω

----------


## beefmeup

*Αλάτι, καλό ή κακό για την διατροφή;*

----------


## nwnc

Ποσο πρωτεινη πρεπει να παιρνουμε μετραμε και την φυτικη;
Για παραδειγμα αν εισαι 75 κιλα και θες Χ2 το σωματικο βαρος,τοτε τρως 150γρ ζωικη και 50 φυτικη(δεν την μετρας) η 100 ζωικη και 50 φυτικη(την μετρας);

----------


## tolis93

> Ποσο πρωτεινη πρεπει να παιρνουμε μετραμε και την φυτικη;
> Για παραδειγμα αν εισαι 75 κιλα και θες Χ2 το σωματικο βαρος,τοτε τρως 150γρ ζωικη και 50 φυτικη(δεν την μετρας) η 100 ζωικη και 50 φυτικη(την μετρας);


αλλοι μετρανε αλλοι οχι.εξαρταται τη πηγη πιστευω,δλδ της ντοματας δε θα τη μετρησεις(ετσι κ αλλιως ελαχιστη ποσοτητα) απο τις φακες η τα φασολια τις μετρας, και ειδικα αν κανεις συνδιασμους με ζωικης προελευσεως πρωτεινη

----------


## nwnc

> αλλοι μετρανε αλλοι οχι.εξαρταται τη πηγη πιστευω,δλδ της ντοματας δε θα τη μετρησεις(ετσι κ αλλιως ελαχιστη ποσοτητα) απο τις φακες η τα φασολια τις μετρας, και ειδικα αν κανεις συνδιασμους με ζωικης προελευσεως πρωτεινη


Aναφερομαι σε ρυζι,βρωμη,ψωμι,μακαρονια,πατατα, ξηροι καρποι και παντα σε συνδιασμο με ζωικη πρωτεινη.Καποιοι τις υπολογιζουν και καποιοι τις μετρανε μονο σαν θερμιδες και εχω μπερδευτει :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Aναφερομαι σε ρυζι,βρωμη,ψωμι,μακαρονια,πατατα, ξηροι καρποι και παντα σε συνδιασμο με ζωικη πρωτεινη.Καποιοι τις υπολογιζουν και καποιοι τις μετρανε μονο σαν θερμιδες και εχω μπερδευτει


αν τα συνδιαζεις με ζωικη πρωτεινη μετρησε τα γιατι οχι,αλλα πρεπει να τρως μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να παρεις μια σεβαστη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης απο αυτα,εφοσον η βρωμη εχει 5-7 γρ πρωτεινη (η 12 δε θυμαμαι τα μπερδευω με το μουσλι) η πατατα 2-3 γρ και το ρυζι 8 γρ,οι ξηροι καρποι παραπανω αλλα 100 γρ ξηρους καρπους ειναι πολυ,δλδ μαξ να παιρνεις....30 γρ πρωτεινη απο αυτα μεσα στη μερα?200 γρ ρυζι να τρως και 100 βρωμη εχεις 25-30 γρ και απο ξηροκαρπια και 50 γρ να τρως αντε πας στα 35-36, δηλαδη συνδιαζοντας τα και με ζωικη,ε και τα 15 να απορροφας για 15 γρ δε θα καταβολισεις,κομπλε εισαι

----------


## nwnc

> αν τα συνδιαζεις με ζωικη πρωτεινη μετρησε τα γιατι οχι,αλλα πρεπει να τρως μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να παρεις μια σεβαστη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης απο αυτα,εφοσον η βρωμη εχει 5-7 γρ πρωτεινη (η 12 δε θυμαμαι τα μπερδευω με το μουσλι) η πατατα 2-3 γρ και το ρυζι 8 γρ,οι ξηροι καρποι παραπανω αλλα 100 γρ ξηρους καρπους ειναι πολυ,δλδ μαξ να παιρνεις....30 γρ πρωτεινη απο αυτα μεσα στη μερα?200 γρ ρυζι να τρως και 100 βρωμη εχεις 25-30 γρ και απο ξηροκαρπια και 50 γρ να τρως αντε πας στα 35-36, δηλαδη συνδιαζοντας τα και με ζωικη,ε και τα 15 να απορροφας για 15 γρ δε θα καταβολισεις,κομπλε εισαι


Τολη να σου πω πως εχει η κατασταση...

67 κιλα σε φαση ογκου.Ιδανικες καθημερινες πρωτεινες = 135(βαρος x2).
Tο πλανο που με βολευει ειναι 175γρ πρωτεινης απο ολες τις πηγες.Δηλαδη αν θελησω να τις μειωσω θα δυσκολευτω γιατι δεν ξερω που να κοψω.175 ομως ειναι το βαρος x2,6 και καποιος θα πει οτι ειναι αχρηστες τοσες πολλες και μπορει να προκαλεσουν προβλημα στην υγεια.

Εγω τι κανω;τις αφηνω 175 αφου οι 40 ειναι φυτικες,μειωνω 40 απο ζωικες δηλαδη οι ζωικες να φτασουν 95, η μειωνω 20 απο τις ζωικης και εξισσορωπω τα πραγματα(μεση λυση);

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη να σου πω πως εχει η κατασταση...
> 
> 67 κιλα σε φαση ογκου.Ιδανικες καθημερινες πρωτεινες = 135(βαρος x2).
> Tο πλανο που με βολευει ειναι 175γρ πρωτεινης απο ολες τις πηγες.Δηλαδη αν θελησω να τις μειωσω θα δυσκολευτω γιατι δεν ξερω που να κοψω.175 ομως ειναι το βαρος x2,6 και καποιος θα πει οτι ειναι αχρηστες τοσες πολλες και μπορει να προκαλεσουν προβλημα στην υγεια.
> 
> Εγω τι κανω;τις αφηνω 175 αφου οι 40 ειναι φυτικες,μειωνω 40 απο ζωικες δηλαδη οι ζωικες να φτασουν 95, η μειωνω 20 απο τις ζωικης και εξισσορωπω τα πραγματα(μεση λυση);


εξετασεις αιματος εκανες προσφατα?ο ιδρωτας σου μυριζει αμμωνια η κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Τολη τι σημαινει αν μυριζει αμμωνια;

Καποιες φορες μυριζουν τα ουρα μου. Οι εξετασεις ειναι καθαρες.

----------


## nwnc

> εξετασεις αιματος εκανες προσφατα?ο ιδρωτας σου μυριζει αμμωνια η κατι παρομοιο?


Εξετασεις πριν 5 μηνες περιπου και ηταν καλες.Ο ιδρωτας μυριζει σαν ιδρωτας :01. Razz:  οχι κατι διαφορετικο

Για την πρωτεινη υπαρχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις.Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι σε υγιη ανθρωπο η πρωτεινη δεν μπορει να διμηουργιει προβλημα στα νεφρα (ειδικα αν δεν παιρνει καποιο σημπληρωμα που απορροφαται αμεσως).Ο μυθος αυτος βγηκε απο το γεγονος οτι οποιος εχει προβλημα σε νεφρα και συκωτι πρεπει να λαμβανει περιορισμενη ποσοτητας πρωτεινης δηλαδη το αντιστροφο.Με την υγεια δεν παιζουμε.Για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο ανοιξα αυτη την κουβεντα.Μηπως βγει καποιο συμπερασμα για να ξερουμε τι να κανουμε

----------


## Mpozos

ετοιμάζομαι για γραμμωση σιγα σιγα και εφτιαξα μια διατροφή με κυκλική ληψη θερμιδων με κέντρο τις 2800 θερμιδες, παρακαλώ στους έμπειρους να την σχολιάσουν και να πουν την άποψη τους 

στατς : 94,9 κιλα θερμίδες συντήρησης : 3000, υψος 1,78 , ηλικία : 17.

δευτερα - 2700 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 100 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη  1 πολυβιταμινη 1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη % 520 θερμιδες
2ο γευμα 75 γρ ρυζι καφε 100 γρ τονο σε νερο 20 γρ αμυγδαλα + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο  530 θερμιδες 
3ο γευμα 100 γρ οσπρια + 15 γρ ελαιολαδο + 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 530 θερμιδες 
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 15 γρ ελαιολαδο 285 θερμιδες 
5ο γευμα 150 γρ στήθος κοτοπουλο 50 γρ πατατα  20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα  415 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια 1 κροκος + 3 μπιφ αμινος 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα   414 θερμιδες 
συνολο θερμιδων 2694

τρίτη 3100 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 105 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 1 πολυβιταμινη 1 αυγο 1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη 626 θερμιδες 
2ο γευμα 100 γρ ρυζι 150 γρ μοσχαρι 5 γρ ελαιολαδο  620 θερμιδες  
3ο γευμα 300 γρ πατατα βραστη 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 150 γρ στηθος 570  θερμιδες + σαλατα  
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 25 γρ ελαιολαδο 375 θερμιδες
5ο γευμα 100 γρ σολομως 200 γρ πατατα  + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο 5 γρ λιναροσπο 495 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια 1 κροκος 3 μπιφ αμινος 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 414 
συνολο θερμιδων 3100 θερμιδες 

τεταρτη 2900 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 100 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 1 πολυβιταμινη 1 αυγο  1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη 601 θερμιδες 
2ο γευμα 100 γρ ρυζι 150 γρ μοσχαρι 5 γρ ελαιολαδο  620 θερμιδες  
3ο γευμα 300 γρ πατατα βραστη 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 150 γρ στηθος 570  θερμιδες + σαλατα  
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 15 γρ ελαιολαδο 285 θερμιδες 
5ο γευμα 100 γρ σολομως 100 γρ πατατα  + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο 5 γρ λιναροσπο 415 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια 1 κροκος 3 μπιφ αμινος 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 430

πεμπτη 2501,5 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 105 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη  1 πολυβιταμινη 1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη % 538,5 θερμιδες
2ο γευμα 75 γρ ρυζι καφε 100 γρ τονο σε νερο 20 γρ αμυγδαλα + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο  530 θερμιδες 
3ο γευμα 100 γρ οσπρια + 15 γρ ελαιολαδο + 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 530 θερμιδες 
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 15 γρ ελαιολαδο 285 θερμιδες 
5ο γευμα 150 γρ στήθος κοτοπουλο  15 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα  330 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια + 3 μπιφ αμινος 15 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα   288 θερμιδες 

παρασκευη 3000 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 110 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 1 πολυβιταμινη 1 αυγο 1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη 644 θερμιδες 
2ο γευμα 100 γρ ρυζι 150 γρ μοσχαρι 5 γρ ελαιολαδο  620 θερμιδες  
3ο γευμα 300 γρ πατατα βραστη 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 150 γρ στηθος 570  θερμιδες + σαλατα  
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 330 θερμιδες  
5ο γευμα 100 γρ σολομως 100 γρ πατατα  + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο 5 γρ λιναροσπο 495 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια  3 μπιφ αμινος 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 333

σαββατο 2600 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 105 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη  1 πολυβιταμινη 1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη % 538,5 θερμιδες
2ο γευμα 75 γρ ρυζι καφε 100 γρ τονο σε νερο 20 γρ αμυγδαλα + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο  530 θερμιδες 
3ο γευμα 100 γρ οσπρια + 15 γρ ελαιολαδο + 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 530 θερμιδες 
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 15 γρ ελαιολαδο 285 θερμιδες 
5ο γευμα 150 γρ στήθος κοτοπουλο  20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα  375 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια + 3 μπιφ αμινος 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα   333 θερμιδες


κυριακη 2800 θερμιδες
1ο γευμα 100 γρ βρωμη 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 1 πολυβιταμινη 1 αυγο  1 γρ βιταμινη C 5 γρ γλουταμινη 601 θερμιδες 
2ο γευμα 100 γρ ρυζι 150 γρ μοσχαρι 5 γρ ελαιολαδο  620 θερμιδες  
3ο γευμα 300 γρ πατατα βραστη 20 γρ ελαιολαδο 150 γρ στηθος 570  θερμιδες + σαλατα  
4ο γευμα 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη 5 γρ γλουταμινη 10 γρ ελαιολαδο 240 θερμιδες 
5ο γευμα 100 γρ σολομως 100 γρ πατατα  + 10 γρ ελαιολαδο 5 γρ λιναροσπο 415 θερμιδες 
6ο γευμα 7 ασπραδια 1 κροκος 3 μπιφ αμινος 15 γρ ελαιολαδο 10 γρ λιναροσπορο + σαλατα 385 θερμιδες

το 4ο γευμα ειναι μετα τα βαροι και το 6ο γευμα 3 ωρες πριν τον υπνο. το ρυζι και η πατατα ειναι ζυγισμενα αβραστα και το κρεας ειναι ζυγισμένο βραστό.

----------


## koulis1212

Καλησπέρα θέλω να ρωτήσω επειδή είμαι φοιτητής και το πρωί πίνω την πρωτεϊνη και φέυγω και τρώω στο τεί θα ήταν καλύτερο να πάρω μπάρες πρωτείνης η να τρώω μια μάυρη μπακέτα?

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπέρα θέλω να ρωτήσω επειδή είμαι φοιτητής και το πρωί πίνω την πρωτεϊνη και φέυγω και τρώω στο τεί θα ήταν καλύτερο να πάρω μπάρες πρωτείνης η να τρώω μια μάυρη μπακέτα?


μπακετουλα μαυρη και απο το σπιτι σου αν γινεται κιολας(ετοιμαζε την απο το βραδυ) να ξερεις τι βαζεις μεσα,αλλα οκ αν παιζει κοτοπουλο μεσα ντοματα μαρουλι κτλπ εισαι πενα

----------


## a-mad

παιδια προσφατα διαβασα εν αρθρο π ελεγε οτι οι μεγαλες ποσοτητες προτεινης επιβαρυνουν συκωτι και τα νεφρα :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: .κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο????εγω ας πουμε ειμαι 62 κιλα και καταναλωνω 120-150 γρ την ημερα.....δεν ξερω με τρομαξε λιγο αυτο  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear:  :01. Fear: 

επισης ελεγε οτι κατουρας και πολυ πραγμα π το εχω......(πινω 3-4λ νερο)

----------


## tolis93

οπως ειπωθηκε κ πιο πανω και συγνωμη που απανταω τωρα τωρα το ειδα,ισχυει το αναποδο,αν υπαρχει πετρα στα νεφτα περιοριζεται η ληψη πρωτεινης, τουαλετα πας συχνα επειδη πινεις αυτη τη ποοσοτητα νερου που για το βαρος σου κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι πολυ,δε χρειαζεται τοσο νερο καταπιεζεις και τα νεφρα σου ετσι,πρωτεινη για να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα στα νεφρα και στο συκωτι πρεπει να εισαι σε εξωφρενικες πσοτοτητες 3μισι 4 επι το βαρος σου κ τετοια απο οσο ξερω,που και αυτο δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει,

πανο ο ιδρωτας μυριζει αμμωνια συνηθως οταν εχουμε περισσια θρεπτικων συστατικων στο σωμα μας και κυριως πρωτεινης,μου το ειχε εξηγησει ο @beef σε ενα θεμα για τον ιδρωτα

----------


## a-mad

εγω ομως πινω επειδη διψαω και οχι για να λεω οτι ηπια τοσο.......

----------


## Gianna

Μου χει κολλήσει να πάρω λάδι καρύδας και συγκεκριμένα να το δοκιμάσω με το γιαούρτι μου το βράδυ :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green: Το χει κάνει κανείς; Γενικά τη γνώμη έχετε για το coconut oil;;; Βασικά μ΄αρέσει η γεύση της καρύδας, οπότε σαν γεύση λογικά δεν θα μ΄απογοητεύσει, όχι βέβαια για να αντικαταστήσω ελαίολαδο.
Διάβασα βέβαια ότι έχει πολλά κορρεσμένα λιπαρά, αλλά και καλά λόγια. Θερμίδες 110 - 13 λιπαρά κ.σ και 40 κ.γ.

----------


## beefmeup

μια χαρα ειναι..καπου στα συμπληρωματα(αξιολογηση) εχουμε γραψει για αυτο..
περιεχει λιπαρα μεσαιας αλυσιδας τριγλυκεριδιων..μεταβολιζονται πιο γρηγορα απο τα αλλα λιπαρα γιατι δεν χρειαζονται τα bile acids για να διασπαστουν..οποτε το σωμα τα αντιμετωπιζει καπως σαν υ/ες περισοτερο αποτι σαν λιπαρα..

απλα να ξες οτι σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου γινονται συμπαγη..που σημαινει οτι το καλοκαιρι δεν θα εχει θεμα με αυτο,αλλα τον χειμωνα θα πρεπει να τα ζεστανεις πρωτα για να γινουν υγρα..
αν τωρα το πεταξεις πανω στο παγωμενο γιαουρτι θα ξαναπαγωσει με αποτελεσμα να μοιαζει με λιωμενο κερι..απο γευση θα παραμεινει οκ,αλλα μπορει να σε ενοχλησει η κρουστα που θα κανει..

----------


## Rocknrolla

Θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ταιριαζει στο θεμα διατροφης. (διατροφη εγω εκλαμβανω το ολο πακετο οταν γυμναζεται καποιος :01. Razz: )

Οταν λεμε οτι το ξενυχτι κανει κακο στο ββ , τι απο τα 2 ισχυει?

α) Οτι κοιμασαι "αργα" ? (αλλα το αργα δεν ειναι υποθετικο για τον καθενα? δλδ αν κοιμαται καποιος στις 5 καθε πρωι?)

ή

β) Οτι δεν κοιμασαι αρκετες ωρες ? (πανω απο 8 π χρειαζεται )

Πχ εγω καμια φορα κοιμαμαι κατα τις 4-5 το πρωι αλλα ξυπναω αργα μετα δεν χανω υπνο δλδ.

Επισης αν λιγη ωρα πριν τον υπνο φας υδατανθρακα αλλα συνολικα την βδομαδα δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες σου , βαζεις λιπος?

----------


## lila_1

Το β, αν και το να ξενυχτάς δεν είναι και το καλύτερο γιατί αποκλίνεις από το βιολογικό σου ρολόι (λένε)

Οσο για τον υ/κα, όχι δεν έχει σημασία πότε θα τον φάς αλλά οι συν. θερμίδες

----------


## tasos2

> Θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ταιριαζει στο θεμα διατροφης. (διατροφη εγω εκλαμβανω το ολο πακετο οταν γυμναζεται καποιος)
> 
> Οταν λεμε οτι το ξενυχτι κανει κακο στο ββ , τι απο τα 2 ισχυει?
> 
> α) Οτι κοιμασαι "αργα" ? (αλλα το αργα δεν ειναι υποθετικο για τον καθενα? δλδ αν κοιμαται καποιος στις 5 καθε πρωι?)
> 
> ή
> 
> β) Οτι δεν κοιμασαι αρκετες ωρες ? (πανω απο 8 π χρειαζεται )
> ...


Και τα 2 νομιζω. Εγω οταν κοιμαμαι 12 με 7 ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο οτι αν κοιμηθω 3 με 11. 

Αυτοι ομως που δουλευουν σε νυχτερινα μαγαζια και ειναι ταυτοχρονα επαγγελματιες bbers το κανουν καθημερινα να κοιμουνται μετα τις 6 το πρωι οποτε ο οργανισμος τους το θεωρει κανονικη ωρα (οπως οταν μεταναστευεις σε χωρα με διαφορα ωρας). Το ασχημο ειναι τη μια να κοιμασαι στις 12 και την αλλη στις 4. Εκει κανεις ζημια.

Επισης 8 ωρες δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, εγω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω τοσο. 7 ωρες ειναι αρκετα νομιζω απλα με τις 8 θα σαι ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## average_joe

> Μου χει κολλήσει να πάρω λάδι καρύδας και συγκεκριμένα να το δοκιμάσω με το γιαούρτι μου το βράδυ Το χει κάνει κανείς; Γενικά τη γνώμη έχετε για το coconut oil;;; Βασικά μ΄αρέσει η γεύση της καρύδας, οπότε σαν γεύση λογικά δεν θα μ΄απογοητεύσει, όχι βέβαια για να αντικαταστήσω ελαίολαδο.
> Διάβασα βέβαια ότι έχει πολλά κορρεσμένα λιπαρά, αλλά και καλά λόγια. Θερμίδες 110 - 13 λιπαρά κ.σ και 40 κ.γ.


κανα εξαμηνο τωρα το εχω στο γιαουρτι.
τρελλο σκαλωμα, αλλα εχοντας ριξει whey απο πανω (χωρις ανακατεμα) για να κανει την κρουστα (για την κρουστα ζουμε @beef  :01. Mr. Green: ) οταν ειναι λιωμενο.
ανυπομονω να παρω whey με γευση για δαυτο!  :01. Smile: 

αν παρολα αυτα το σκεφτεσαι για τα κορεσμενα και 10γρ ειναι αρκετα για τη γευση.

----------


## eli_din3

> κανα εξαμηνο τωρα το εχω στο γιαουρτι.
> τρελλο σκαλωμα, αλλα εχοντας ριξει whey απο πανω (χωρις ανακατεμα) για να κανει την κρουστα (για την κρουστα ζουμε @beef ) οταν ειναι λιωμενο.
> ανυπομονω να παρω whey με γευση για δαυτο! 
> 
> αν παρολα αυτα το σκεφτεσαι για τα κορεσμενα και 10γρ ειναι αρκετα για τη γευση.


που το βρισκεις?

----------


## warrior s

Ελάτε μωρέ τώρα κορεσμένα λιπαρά και πράσινα άλογα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: . Δε θα πάθετε τίποτα. Δεν είναι όλα τα κορεσμένα λιπαρα το ίδιο ούτε επιδρούν το ίδιο στη χοληστερόλη. 
@ eli_din3 Το coconut oil το βρίσκεις σε μαγαζιά με βιολογικά.

----------


## πρακτορας

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι τι να ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω νιφαδες βρωμης η αυτο που λεει τραγανες μπουκιες βρωμης (κορν φλεικς βρωμης ) ?

----------


## warrior s

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι τι να ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω νιφαδες βρωμης η αυτο που λεει τραγανες μπουκιες βρωμης (κορν φλεικς βρωμης ) ?


Το πρώτο μάλλον γιατί το δεύτερο είναι κάπως επεξεργασμένο και ίσως φορτωμένο και με άλλα πράγματα.. Εγω πάντως τη βρώμη δεν την κάνω κέφι, δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ στη διατροφή μου.  :01. Wink: . Θεωρώ ότι είναι μια υπερεκτιμημένη τροφή  :01. Confused:

----------


## average_joe

> Ελάτε μωρέ τώρα κορεσμένα λιπαρά και πράσινα άλογα  . Δε θα πάθετε τίποτα. Δεν είναι όλα τα κορεσμένα λιπαρα το ίδιο ούτε επιδρούν το ίδιο στη χοληστερόλη. 
> @ eli_din3 Το coconut oil το βρίσκεις σε μαγαζιά με βιολογικά.



δεν διαφωνω αλλα απο κει και περα, αν καποιος ανησυχει πασο.
ενα λινκ που αναφερεται στα κορεσμενα



> http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/80....full.pdf+html


για τους γκουρμεδιαρηδες, μπορουν να το χρησιμοποιησουν και για να περασουν το κρεας σε τηγανι.

@ eli_din3 απο βοτανο (απο μαρκες now, jarrow, nutiva κτλ)

----------


## warrior s

> δεν διαφωνω αλλα απο κει και περα, αν καποιος ανησυχει πασο.
> ενα λινκ που αναφερεται στα κορεσμενα
> 
> για τους γκουρμεδιαρηδες, μπορουν να το χρησιμοποιησουν και για να περασουν το κρεας σε τηγανι.
> 
> @ eli_din3 απο βοτανο (απο μαρκες now, jarrow, nutiva κτλ)


Σωστός!!!  :03. Thumb up:  : :01. Cool:

----------


## Gianna

> κανα εξαμηνο τωρα το εχω στο γιαουρτι.
> τρελλο σκαλωμα, αλλα εχοντας ριξει whey απο πανω (χωρις ανακατεμα) για να κανει την κρουστα (για την κρουστα ζουμε @beef ) οταν ειναι λιωμενο.
> ανυπομονω να παρω whey με γευση για δαυτο! 
> 
> αν παρολα αυτα το σκεφτεσαι για τα κορεσμενα και 10γρ ειναι αρκετα για τη γευση.


Ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω. Εξάλλου και τι δεν έχω βάλει σ' αυτό το κατακαημένο το γιαουρτάκι!!!
Whey με γεύση καρύδα θα είναι όντως ποοοοολύ ωραία. Νομίζω βγάζει η Syntrax τη Necter :01. Unsure:

----------


## πρακτορας

> Το πρώτο μάλλον γιατί το δεύτερο είναι κάπως επεξεργασμένο και ίσως φορτωμένο και με άλλα πράγματα.. Εγω πάντως τη βρώμη δεν την κάνω κέφι, δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ στη διατροφή μου. . Θεωρώ ότι είναι μια υπερεκτιμημένη τροφή



ευχαριστω για την απαντηση να σου πω  τι αλλο εχεις να προτεινεις πχ για πρωινο περα απο βρωμη  , κανα σαντουιτσ η κανα συνδιασμο γαλακτοκομικου αυγα η φρουτα δεν μου ερχεται κατι αλλο στο μυαλο

----------


## warrior s

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση να σου πω  τι αλλο εχεις να προτεινεις πχ για πρωινο περα απο βρωμη  , κανα σαντουιτσ η κανα συνδιασμο γαλακτοκομικου αυγα η φρουτα δεν μου ερχεται κατι αλλο στο μυαλο


Φίλε εγώ φτιάχνω ψωμί με αλεύρι καλαμποκιού+ολικής άλεσης, αλείφω και λίγο κατσικίσιο βούτυρο+ 2 αυγά ολόκληρα για πρωινό αφού πρώτα έχω φάει 20, 30 γραμμάρια νωπή γύρη. Μετά από 1 ώρα από τη γύρη περίπου  :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

> Φίλε εγώ φτιάχνω ψωμί με αλεύρι καλαμποκιού+ολικής άλεσης, αλείφω και λίγο κατσικίσιο βούτυρο+ 2 αυγά ολόκληρα για πρωινό αφού πρώτα έχω φάει 20, 30 γραμμάρια νωπή γύρη. Μετά από 1 ώρα από τη γύρη περίπου


too much μου φαινεται

----------


## warrior s

> too much μου φαινεται


Τι εννοείς?

----------


## just chris

θερμιδικα

----------


## warrior s

> θερμιδικα


Όχι δε νομίζω. 25 γραμμ βούτυρο βάζω δεν είναι και τόσες πολλές θερμίδες..  :01. Cool:

----------


## just chris

καλα μη φανταστεις,στο ματι μου φαινονται πολλα! 
μπορει να λεω κ λαλακιες....

----------


## warrior s

> καλα μη φανταστεις,στο ματι μου φαινονται πολλα! 
> μπορει να λεω κ λαλακιες....


απλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί βρώμη για πρωινό.. Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω υπολογίσει πόσες θερμίδες είναι στο σύνολο το πρωινό μου αλλά δε θα είναι και πολλές για τα δικά μου δεδομένα  :01. Cool:

----------


## pantermalisk

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι φαντάρος και θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε μερικές ιδέες για το τι θα τρώω μέσα στο στρατόπεδο για να μην πάρω κιλά αλλά ούτε να χάσω και μυική μάζα.

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι φαντάρος και θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε μερικές ιδέες για το τι θα τρώω μέσα στο στρατόπεδο για να μην πάρω κιλά αλλά ούτε να χάσω και μυική μάζα.


απο φαγητα τι παιζουν εκει?φαγητο μεσα απο τις εξοδους σου μπορεις να φερνεις?

----------


## pantermalisk

> απο φαγητα τι παιζουν εκει?φαγητο μεσα απο τις εξοδους σου μπορεις να φερνεις?


μπορώ να φέρω αλλά δεν παίζουν λεφτά...απο φαγητα εχουν αρκετες φορες κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο με πατατες, μακαρονια με διαφορες σαλτσες, οσπρια, κ.α...αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι βαζουν πολυ λαδι και αλατι...

----------


## tolis93

> μπορώ να φέρω αλλά δεν παίζουν λεφτά...απο φαγητα εχουν αρκετες φορες κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο με πατατες, μακαρονια με διαφορες σαλτσες, οσπρια, κ.α...αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι βαζουν πολυ λαδι και αλατι...


τα κοτοπουλα μια χαρα ειναι,και τα οσπρια(εκτος αν ειναι υπερτιγκα στο λαδι) τα μακαρονια τωρα σκετος υδατανθρακας ειναι δεν εχουν πρωτεινη. παντως μια δικιλη πρωτεινη μπορεις να παρεις και με ενα 40αρι κ να συμπληρωνεις οποτε χρειαζεται το γευμα παραπανω πρωτεινη, αλλιως υπομονη και προσεχε τις ποσοτητες γιατι αν ειναι φουλ λαδι ξεφευγει σε θερμιδες πολυ ευκολα και δε λεει να βγεις με + κιλα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Καλησπέρα. Είμαι φαντάρος και θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε μερικές ιδέες για το τι θα τρώω μέσα στο στρατόπεδο για να μην πάρω κιλά αλλά ούτε να χάσω και μυική μάζα.


Στρατιωτική θητεία και bodybuilding

----------


## spiroskafk

Παίδες βλέπω απο διάφορες διατροφές εδώ να έχετε 100γρ+ βρώμη στο πρωινό  :03. Bowdown: 
Πως τρώτε τόσο πολύ? Εγώ το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να την βάζω στο μπλέντερ με ζεστό γάλα + μπανάνα...50 το πολύ 60γρ παραπάνω δε τραβάω. Άσε που για να το πιω αυτο μου παίρνει κανα 10λεπτο+. Πιο παλιά την έβαζα σε κρύο γάλα και την έτρωγα όπως τα κορν φλέικς, αλλά εκεί ήθελα ένα 20λεπτο για να φάω :02. Bang Head:  
Για ρίχτε καμιά ίδεα ρε παίδες πως να κατέβαζω και εγώ τόσο πολύ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mikekan

Eγώ σκέτη με γάλα τη τρώω, γύρω στα 90γρ.

----------


## spiroskafk

> Eγώ σκέτη με γάλα τη τρώω, γύρω στα 90γρ.


Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ο μόνος αλλά η βρώμη δεν είναι απο τα φαγητά που μπορώ να κατεβάσω γρήγορα... Αν κάτσω να φάω 90γρ βρώμη με γάλα...τότε με βλέπω να με παίρνει καμια ώρα..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## warrior s

Εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πιέζετε τους εαυτούς σας να φάνε αυτή τη μ*****α που λέγεται βρώμη  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL: . Ποιος σας είπε ότι είναι αναντικατάστατη?




> Παίδες βλέπω απο διάφορες διατροφές εδώ να έχετε 100γρ+ βρώμη στο πρωινό 
> Πως τρώτε τόσο πολύ? Εγώ το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να την βάζω στο μπλέντερ με ζεστό γάλα + μπανάνα...50 το πολύ 60γρ παραπάνω δε τραβάω. Άσε που για να το πιω αυτο μου παίρνει κανα 10λεπτο+. Πιο παλιά την έβαζα σε κρύο γάλα και την έτρωγα όπως τα κορν φλέικς, αλλά εκεί ήθελα ένα 20λεπτο για να φάω 
> Για ρίχτε καμιά ίδεα ρε παίδες πως να κατέβαζω και εγώ τόσο πολύ...


Τρώνε τόσο πολύ βρώμη γιατί ξυπνάνε πεινασμένοι από την προηγούμενη μέρα ρε φίλε.. Θα είχανε κόψει carbs στα τελευταία γεύματα για αυτό  :01. Razz:

----------


## spiroskafk

> Εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πιέζετε τους εαυτούς σας να φάνε αυτή τη μ*****α που λέγεται βρώμη  . Ποιος σας είπε ότι είναι αναντικατάστατη?
> 
> 
> 
> Τρώνε τόσο πολύ βρώμη γιατί ξυπνάνε πεινασμένοι από την προηγούμενη μέρα ρε φίλε.. Θα είχανε κόψει carbs στα τελευταία γεύματα για αυτό


Είναι θρεπτική ρε γαμώτο!  :05. Biceps:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## warrior s

> Είναι θρεπτική ρε γαμώτο!


Σιγά τη θρεπτική..  :08. Turtle:  Δύσπεπτη είναι και εμποδίζει την απορρόφηση άλλων θρεπτικών συστατικών που έχεις ανάγκη  :01. Cool:

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια,να τρωω 1 και καλη φορα την εβδομαδα 2 σουβλακια ή να τρωω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα απο 1 σουβλακι?τι ειναι καλυτερο για λιγοτερη αποθηκευση λιπους?

----------


## Creative

> Παίδες βλέπω απο διάφορες διατροφές εδώ να έχετε 100γρ+ βρώμη στο πρωινό 
> Πως τρώτε τόσο πολύ? Εγώ το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να την βάζω στο μπλέντερ με ζεστό γάλα + μπανάνα...50 το πολύ 60γρ παραπάνω δε τραβάω. Άσε που για να το πιω αυτο μου παίρνει κανα 10λεπτο+. Πιο παλιά την έβαζα σε κρύο γάλα και την έτρωγα όπως τα κορν φλέικς, αλλά εκεί ήθελα ένα 20λεπτο για να φάω 
> Για ρίχτε καμιά ίδεα ρε παίδες πως να κατέβαζω και εγώ τόσο πολύ...



Μπορείς να βάλεις κακάο, μέλι και ταχίνι και γίνεται πολύ καλό.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> παιδια,να τρωω 1 και καλη φορα την εβδομαδα 2 σουβλακια ή να τρωω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα απο 1 σουβλακι?τι ειναι καλυτερο για λιγοτερη αποθηκευση λιπους?


Το θεμα ειναι πως το γουσταρεις εσυ,καποια πραγματα(ψυχολογικά) εχουν αντίκτυπο και στο σωμα.....Αν το θελεις φαε και 3 μαζεμενα,μια τροφη απο μονη της δεν ''αποθηκευει'' λίπος......Εφόσον δεν προκυπτει θερμιδικός πλεονασμός και τα μακρος σωστα διαμορφωμενα δεν θα παθεις κατι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## liveris

> Σιγά τη θρεπτική..  Δύσπεπτη είναι και εμποδίζει την απορρόφηση άλλων θρεπτικών συστατικών που έχεις ανάγκη


οπως?

----------


## Inferno1988

Καλησπέρα. Απ' όσο ξέρω, το αλκόολ "τρώει" κάποια θρεπτικά συστατικά. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιά είναι για να ξέρω και πως να τα αναπληρώσω μετά. Δεν μιλάω για τρελές ποσότητες αλκόολ, που σου τρώνε τα πάντα, αλλά για ένα δύο ποτά, αν βγεις το βράδυ.

----------


## Mitsos

γεια σας παιδια εκανα προσφατα λιπομετρηση (ειμαι 1,85 και ζυγιζω 85 κιλα) και εχω κανει μεγαλη κατακρατηση υγρων 65% νερο και μονο 10,2% λιπος και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω τι να κανς για να κατεβασω το ποσοστο αρκετα...δεν θελω να αφηδατοσω αλλα να φυγει αθτη η θαμπαδα στο σωμα μ..η διαιτολος μου  ειπε να ελατωσω το αλατι στο φαγητο μ το οποιο ομως ειναι ειδη ελαχιστο και να πινω περισσοτετο νερο πινω ομωσ ειδη 3 λιτρα.....εχετε να μ προτεινεται καποια αλλη λυση ισως καποιο φαγητο ποθ βοηθαει στην αποβολη υγρων η καποιο συμπληρωμα?

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπέρα. Απ' όσο ξέρω, το αλκόολ "τρώει" κάποια θρεπτικά συστατικά. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιά είναι για να ξέρω και πως να τα αναπληρώσω μετά. Δεν μιλάω για τρελές ποσότητες αλκόολ, που σου τρώνε τα πάντα, αλλά για ένα δύο ποτά, αν βγεις το βράδυ.


δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται κατι τετοιο απλα το αλκοολ δε μεταβολιζεται και γινεται λιπος(το αν θα το καψεις η θα το κρατησεις και ποσο απο αυτο λογω ελλειματος-υπερκαλυψης θερμιδων ειναι αλλο θεμα) επισης εμποδιζει τη ροη αμινοξεων στο αιμα (?) (αν θυμαμαι καλα) δεν υπαρχει κατι δηλαδη που να αναπληρωσεις

----------


## nikos1234

> Το θεμα ειναι πως το γουσταρεις εσυ,καποια πραγματα(ψυχολογικά) εχουν αντίκτυπο και στο σωμα.....Αν το θελεις φαε και 3 μαζεμενα,μια τροφη απο μονη της δεν ''αποθηκευει'' λίπος......Εφόσον δεν προκυπτει θερμιδικός πλεονασμός και τα μακρος σωστα διαμορφωμενα δεν θα παθεις κατι.


 δηλαδη ειναι ακριβως τ ιδιο απο αποψη αποθηκευση λιπους?

τα κιλα γενικα καλο ειναι να τα παιρνω αργα(1-2 κιλα τον μηνα)ή λιγο πιο γρηγορα?(2-3 κιλα τον μηνα?)τι θα γινει περισσοτερη μυικη μαζα?
εννοειται πως και στις δυο περιπτωσεις θα ακολουθουμε την ιδια διατροφη...

ξερει κανεις μηπως?

----------


## Inferno1988

> δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται κατι τετοιο απλα το αλκοολ δε μεταβολιζεται και γινεται λιπος(το αν θα το καψεις η θα το κρατησεις και ποσο απο αυτο λογω ελλειματος-υπερκαλυψης θερμιδων ειναι αλλο θεμα) επισης εμποδιζει τη ροη αμινοξεων στο αιμα (?) (αν θυμαμαι καλα) δεν υπαρχει κατι δηλαδη που να αναπληρωσεις


Έχω την αίσθηση, χωρίς να ξέρω στα σίγουρα και γι' αυτό ρωτάω, ότι με το αλκόολ ο οργανισμός καταναλώνει αβέρτα ενέργεια για να το μεταβολίσει και γι' αυτό σου λένε καλύτερα να το πίνεις με κάποιον υδατάνθρακα πχ ξηροκάρπια.

----------


## lila_1

Τα ξηροκάρπια είναι λιπαάρα όχι υ/κας
Βασικά το αλκόολ έχει 7 θερμίδες/γραμμάριο και για να μεταβολιστεί σταματά ο μεταβολισμός των υπόλοιπων μακροσυστατικών

----------


## alexandro7

To παστέλι κάνει για μετά την προπόνηση?Αν όχι αμέσως, αργότερα ίσως??Αμέσως μόλις τελειώσω τρώω 1 μπανάνα και 7 ασπράδια..μετά από  40 λεπτά τρώω βραστές πατάτες με μαρούλι..μετά από 2-2,5 ώρες τρώω κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι ή ψάρι χωρίς αμυλώδη υδατάνθρακες...πριν κοιμηθώ τρώω γιαούρτι και λίγα καρύδια..Αυτά τρώω μετά την προπόνησή μου για όγκο...ρύζι και μακαρόνια τρώω στα γεύματα πριν την προπόνηση..και  τώρα θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν χρειάζεται να τρώω κανα παστέλι(περιέχει:577,5kcal ενέργεια-18g πρωτείνες-33,3g υδατ/κες εκ των οποίων τα   23,3g είναι σάκχαρα-λιπαρές ύλες 40g εκ των οποίων 6,3g κορεσμένα λιπαρά οξέα-εδώδιμες ύλες 6,2g-νάτριο 0,01g{όλα αυτά ανά 100g}) μετά  την προπόνηση και αν είναι καλή η μεταπροπονητική μου διατροφή...

----------


## billy89

Όχι παστέλι μετά την προπόνηση, έχει λίπος. Καλό είναι το μεταπροπονητικό σου, στο δεύτερο γεύμα μετά την προπόνηση βάλε και πρωτείνη δηλαδή πατάτα+μοσχάρι πχ+μαρούλι.

Τώρα για το παστέλι, αν είσαι στον όγκο και αν χωράει στις θερμίδες σου και αν έχει μόνο μέλι+σουσάμι δεν είναι άσχημη λύση, τις πρωινές ώρες θα σου πρότεινα. Εγώ προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ αρκετό ταχίνι στον όγκο.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Δεν υπαρχει λόγος να χωριζεις υδατανθρακα και πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση...Αφου τρως τα ασπραδια,φαε ολα τα υπόλοιπα μαζι σε ενα γευμα(πατατες,κρεας,σαλατα)καμια ωρα μετα...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> γεια σας παιδια εκανα προσφατα λιπομετρηση (ειμαι 1,85 και ζυγιζω 85 κιλα) και εχω κανει μεγαλη κατακρατηση υγρων 65% νερο και μονο 10,2% λιπος και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω τι να κανς για να κατεβασω το ποσοστο αρκετα...δεν θελω να αφηδατοσω αλλα να φυγει αθτη η θαμπαδα στο σωμα μ..η διαιτολος μου  ειπε να ελατωσω το αλατι στο φαγητο μ το οποιο ομως ειναι ειδη ελαχιστο και να πινω περισσοτετο νερο πινω ομωσ ειδη 3 λιτρα.....εχετε να μ προτεινεται καποια αλλη λυση ισως καποιο φαγητο ποθ βοηθαει στην αποβολη υγρων η καποιο συμπληρωμα?


κανενα καφεδακι.πρασινο τσαι.και μειωσε υδατανθρακα αυξησε λιπαρα ,αν κανεις πολυ αεροβιο μειωσε καπως και κοψε λιγο απο θερμιδες.θα δεις διαφορα πιστευω

----------


## Devil

> εχετε να μ προτεινεται καποια αλλη λυση ισως *καποιο φαγητο* ποθ βοηθαει στην αποβολη υγρων η καποιο συμπληρωμα?


σπαραγγια....

----------


## tolis93

οντως τα σπαραγγια βοηθανε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> οντως τα σπαραγγια βοηθανε?


δοκιμασμένο... σε μεγάλο βαθμό  :01. Smile:  Φυσικά για να υπάρχει διούρηση σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό που θα επιφέρει να φύγουν νερά από το σώμα, θα πρέπει να πιούμε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες νερού. Σε συνδυασμό με πράσινο τσάι και καφέ έχουμε ακόμα πιο καλά αποτελέσματα. Δεν θα πρέπει να φοβηθούμε να έχουμε ταυτόχρονο και ικανοποιητική ποσότητα νατρίου στη διατροφή για ισορροπία των ηλεκτρολυτών.

----------


## tolis93

πολυ καλο δε το ξερα ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Παιδες ερωτηση γιατι εχω θεμα με το νερο.

Το βραδυ οταν ειναι να κοιμηθω αν εχω πιει νερο λιγο πιο πριν δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος...

Παω 6 φορες τουαλετα μεχρι να "αδειασει" τελειως η δεξαμενη και μετα να με παρει ο υπνος.

Το προβλημα ειναι το εξης, αν δεν πιω νερο ας πουμε, 2 ωρες πριν κοιμηθω, βαλε + 8 ωρες υπνος μετα δλδ 10 ωρες χωρις νερο δεν ειναι αρνητικο για τον οργανισμο?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Ρύθμισε τις ποσότητες νερού που καταναλώνεις καθημερινά. Αυτό που λες ίσως συμβαίνει γιατί το περισσότερο νερό το πίνεις πριν τον ύπνο.. Επομένως μείωσε την ποσότητα νερού πριν τον ύπνο και πίνε περισσότερο κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας που κάνεις διάφορες δραστηριότητες.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Ρύθμισε τις ποσότητες νερού που καταναλώνεις καθημερινά. Αυτό που λες ίσως συμβαίνει γιατί το περισσότερο νερό το πίνεις πριν τον ύπνο.. Επομένως μείωσε την ποσότητα νερού πριν τον ύπνο και πίνε περισσότερο κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας που κάνεις διάφορες δραστηριότητες.


Οκ θα το δοκιμασω ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Steloukos

> γεια σας παιδια εκανα προσφατα λιπομετρηση (ειμαι 1,85 και ζυγιζω 85 κιλα) και εχω κανει μεγαλη κατακρατηση υγρων 65% νερο και μονο 10,2% λιπος και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω τι να κανς για να κατεβασω το ποσοστο αρκετα...δεν θελω να αφηδατοσω αλλα να φυγει αθτη η θαμπαδα στο σωμα μ..η διαιτολος μου  ειπε να ελατωσω το αλατι στο φαγητο μ το οποιο ομως ειναι ειδη ελαχιστο και να πινω περισσοτετο νερο πινω ομωσ ειδη 3 λιτρα.....εχετε να μ προτεινεται καποια αλλη λυση ισως καποιο φαγητο ποθ βοηθαει στην αποβολη υγρων η καποιο συμπληρωμα?


Αν πινεις 3 λιτρα κανε τα σιγα σιγα 4,5.Το επιπλεον νερο θα αφαιρεσει καποια ποσοτητα νατριου απο το σωμα αρα δεν θα εχεις κατακρατηση.Το να παρεις συμπληρωμα για να χασεις νερα το βρισκω υπερβολικο.Και να ξερεις το αλατι βρισκεται και σε τροφες που δεν το περιμενουμε οτι εχουν γι αυτο προσοχη.

----------


## sAVAZz

μια ερωτηση...οτι αυγα τρωω τα πεταω ωμα και τα χτυπαω με καλα 3ερω...ειναι καλο αυτο ή παιζει να πα8ω τπτ...??μιλαω για περιπου 6 αυγα την μερα τα 2 ολοκληρα

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

> μια ερωτηση...οτι αυγα τρωω τα πεταω ωμα και τα χτυπαω με καλα 3ερω...ειναι καλο αυτο ή παιζει να πα8ω τπτ...??μιλαω για περιπου 6 αυγα την μερα τα 2 ολοκληρα


και εγω καμια φορα τα τρωω ωμα δεν εχω παθει τιποτα,αν και μπορεις να τα κανεις στο αντικολλητικο και να ριχνεις νερο και γινονται σαν βραστα,συνηθως ετσι τα τρωω στο πρωινο μου

----------


## sAVAZz

απλα βαριεμαι τωρα να τα μαγειρευω....κανας αλλος 3ερει να μ πει?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Στα ωμά αυγα παντα παίζει η πιθανότητα της σαλμονέλας,ειδικά εφοσον δεν προέρχονται απο ελεγχόμενη(δική σου δλδ)πηγη...

----------


## Mpozos

εγώ να φοβάμαι για σαλμονέλα; δικιές μου είναι η κότες που πίνω ( μερικές φορές τα αυγά )

----------


## sAVAZz

μπορω να καταλαβω απο το χρωμα ας πουμε ενος ασπραδιου αν το αυγο δν ειναι καλο??εχει σαλμονελα η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Βασικα το βακτιριο της σαλμονελας αναπτυσεται πολύ ευκολα και ιδως στα βιομηχανοποιημενα,στα οικοσιτα ο κινδυνος δεν εκμηδενιζεται,απλώς όσο πιο προσεγμενη ειναι η καθαριοτητα του χωρου,τοσο μειωνονται οι πιθανοτητες-αλλα και παλι ποτε δεν εισαι εξασφαλισμενος.....Δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει τπτ που να δειχνει την υπαρξη βακτιριου,το μονο που καταλαβαινεις απο την ασχημη μυρωδια ειναι αν προκειται για παλιο αυγο,τπτ αλλο....

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Παιδια 15 περιπου αμυγδαλα ποσα γρ πρωτεινη εχουνε;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

3,5-4 gr εχουν

----------


## giorgis12

Παιδια γεια σας εχω ενα ερωτημα που ολοι λιγο πολυ το 'χουμε αυτες τις μερες αν εισαι σε ογκο και φας π.χ 3 μελομακαρωνα τι επιπτωσεις εχει α και αν φαω 3 μελομακαρωνα .α παραλειψω ενα γευμα;

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια γεια σας εχω ενα ερωτημα που ολοι λιγο πολυ το 'χουμε αυτες τις μερες αν εισαι σε ογκο και φας π.χ 3 μελομακαρωνα τι επιπτωσεις εχει α και αν φαω 3 μελομακαρωνα .α παραλειψω ενα γευμα;


χτυπα τα μετα τη προπονηση μη φας τον υδατανθρακα σου μετα χτυπα μονο πρωτεινη κ εισαι μια χαρα πιστευω.η καλυτερη στιγμη θεωρητικα τοτε ειναι.σε ογκο πας μονο και μονο για να σαι και πιο χαλαρα διατροφικα ,αν μεινεις στις ιδιες θερμιδες δε θα εχει καμια επιπτωση

----------


## Rocknrolla

Παιδια το κουλουρι (100γρ) ποσες θερμιδες περιπου εχει ξερει κανεις?

Αυτο που εχουν στις κηδειες  (μικρο αρτακι), οχι το κλασσικο με την τρυπα στη μεση .

----------


## nikos1234

Καλησπερα παιδια απο αποψη λιγοτερης αποθηκευσης λιπους ειναι καλυτερο να φαμε πχ 200 γραμμαρια μοσχαρι το μεσημερι και 200 το βραδυ ή να τα μοιρασουμε σε 130 το μεσημερι,130 το απογευμα,130 το βραδυ?

Υπαρχει περιπτωση αν μπουν σχετικα γρηγορα τα κιλα(2-3 τον μηνα)να μπει και αρκετο λιπος παροτι ακολουθουμε πολυ καλη διατροφη?

----------


## Little Lion Man

Για να μην ανοίξω καινουργιο θέμα (για την ώρα τουλάχιστον) εχω ένα πρόβλημα στο 2ο και 4ο γεύμα, δηλαδη μεταξυ πρωινου και μεσημεριανου, οταν δεν μεσολαβει προπόνηση και μεταξυ απογευματινού/βραδυνού, δεν εχω κάτι σιγουρο, δηλαδη παιζουν ομελετα, μαζι ίσως με αμύγδαλα ή/και μπασμάτι, μπορει και μακαρόνια αν και ουσιαστικά μου έχουν προτείνει τοστ με γαλοπουλα/ντοματα/τυρι και ψωμι ολικης αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω συχνα, υποθετω πιο σωστο είναι να με απασχολει αν βγαινουν σωστα οι θερμιδες;

----------


## tolis93

> Για να μην ανοίξω καινουργιο θέμα (για την ώρα τουλάχιστον) εχω ένα πρόβλημα στο 2ο και 4ο γεύμα, δηλαδη μεταξυ πρωινου και μεσημεριανου, οταν δεν μεσολαβει προπόνηση και μεταξυ απογευματινού/βραδυνού, δεν εχω κάτι σιγουρο, δηλαδη παιζουν ομελετα, μαζι ίσως με αμύγδαλα ή/και μπασμάτι, μπορει και μακαρόνια αν και ουσιαστικά μου έχουν προτείνει τοστ με γαλοπουλα/ντοματα/τυρι και ψωμι ολικης αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω συχνα, υποθετω πιο σωστο είναι να με απασχολει αν βγαινουν σωστα οι θερμιδες;


το ολο θεμα ειναι οι θερμιδες και τα μακρος.καλυτερα χτυπα ενα τοστακι ειναι πιο πρακτικο.εξαρταται κ τι σε βολευει βεβαια.κ αν δεν παιζει προπονηση χτυπας κ ενα κοτατζ η ενα γιαουρτι

----------


## Little Lion Man

> το ολο θεμα ειναι οι θερμιδες και τα μακρος.καλυτερα χτυπα ενα τοστακι ειναι πιο πρακτικο.εξαρταται κ τι σε βολευει βεβαια.κ αν δεν παιζει προπονηση χτυπας κ ενα κοτατζ η ενα γιαουρτι


Τα μάκρος με βασανίζουν, προσπαθω να τα φτιάξω κανα μήνα τωρα, αυτα τραβας αν δεν εχεις μαθηματικο μυαλο. Το τοστ είναι όντως πιο πρακτικο αλλα δεν είμαι σιγουρος οτι με καλυπτει θερμιδικά, αλλά μάλλον είναι από τα πράγματα που πρέπει να κοιτάξω. Το γιαούρτι το κρατάω για βράδυ, και το cottage μόνο βράδυ με συνοδεια φυστικοβουτυρου γιατι δεν αντεχω τη μυρωδια.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν υπαρχει λογος για βασανα..
αρχικα υπολογιζεις την πρωτεινη σου,κ απο κει κ περα κοιτας σε τι ανταποκρινεται καλυτερα το σωμα σου.
αλλοι πρoτιμουν υ/ες κ αλλοι περισοτερα λιπαρα..κ με αυτο σαν γνωμονα προσθαφαιρεις αναλογα το πως θα σε παει το σωμα σου..
οπου δεις οτι ξεφευγεις σε λιπος σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μειωσεις κατι..οχι ομως την πρωτεινη..
αυτα κ μια χαρα θα σαι.

----------


## nikos1234

> Καλησπερα παιδια απο αποψη λιγοτερης αποθηκευσης λιπους ειναι καλυτερο να φαμε πχ 200 γραμμαρια μοσχαρι το μεσημερι και 200 το βραδυ ή να τα μοιρασουμε σε 130 το μεσημερι,130 το απογευμα,130 το βραδυ?
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση αν μπουν σχετικα γρηγορα τα κιλα(2-3 τον μηνα)να μπει και αρκετο λιπος παροτι ακολουθουμε πολυ καλη διατροφη?


Mηπως μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος?

----------


## tolis93

> Mηπως μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος?


ιδιες θερμιδες δε θα παρεις?ε διαφορα στην αποθηκευση λιπους δε θα δεις.εγω θα το σπαγα σε 130αρακια να σ πω την αληθεια αν μιλαμε για την ολη πρωτεινη της μερας να χω να φαω κ κατι το απογευμα περαν των αλλων.οσο για το 3-4 κιλα το μηνα και καθαρα.δυσκολακι.κατα πολυ :03. Thumb up:  αν θες να ανεβασεις ποιοτηκα κιλα τρωγε αρκετη πρωτεινουλα και μεινε ισοθερμιδικα αντε ελαφρως υπερ

----------


## Little Lion Man

Ερώτηση σχετικα με το πρωινό: Μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα 100 γρ. βρώμης με 250-300 γρ. γάλα και 2 φέτες ολικής ολικής με φυστικοβούτυρο. Επείδη κοντεύει να κλείσει 2ος μήνας που έχω μείνει στάσιμος κ εκνευρίζομαι μήπως να αλλάξω κάτι; Τις επόμενες 3 ημέρες θα αυξήσω βρώμη στα 150γρ και μετα μάλλον 200 άλλα νιώθω πως γινεται υπερβολικο.

----------


## NASSER

Γιατί δεν κοιτάς να ανεβάσεις τον υδατάνθρακα στα άλλα γεύματα? Επίσης καλό είναι να ανεβάσεις πρώτα την πρωτεΐνη  :01. Wink:

----------


## nikos1234

> ιδιες θερμιδες δε θα παρεις?ε διαφορα στην αποθηκευση λιπους δε θα δεις.εγω θα το σπαγα σε 130αρακια να σ πω την αληθεια αν μιλαμε για την ολη πρωτεινη της μερας να χω να φαω κ κατι το απογευμα περαν των αλλων.οσο για το 3-4 κιλα το μηνα και καθαρα.δυσκολακι.κατα πολυ αν θες να ανεβασεις ποιοτηκα κιλα τρωγε αρκετη πρωτεινουλα και μεινε ισοθερμιδικα αντε ελαφρως υπερ


οχι,ρε ειμαι σε ογκο.πρεπει να βαλω κιλα πολλααα(1.77-60 κιλα)αλλα επειδη βλεπω πως μπορω να παρω κιλα,ρωταω αν συνισταται ν παιρνω 2-3 κιλα τον μηνα...

Βασικα για να μην σε μπερδευω η ερωτηησ μου ειναι...Ειναι το ιδιο να βαλω 2 κιλα τον μηνα με το να βαλω 3 κιλα τον μηνα απο αποψη αποθηκευσ λιπους?

Εννοειται πως θα ακολουθω πολυ καλη διατροφη...

----------


## Socratis100

Δεν ξερω που να ρωτησω οποτε ρωταω εδω
Κατα την κριση σας,νομιζετε οτι αν σταματησετε να βαζετε κιλα σταματας αρκετα την μυικη σου αναπλαση?Εχω δει οτι καιρο τωρα δεν βλεπω διαφορες πανω μου ,ενω καποτε[οταν επαιρνα κιλα]εβλεπα τεραστιες διαφορες.Τωρα πολυ δυσκολα.

----------


## Little Lion Man

> Γιατί δεν κοιτάς να ανεβάσεις τον υδατάνθρακα στα άλλα γεύματα? Επίσης καλό είναι να ανεβάσεις πρώτα την πρωτεΐνη


Χμμ..., τον υδατανθρακα τον θεωρούσα σίγουρο ότι τον έχω καλά άλλα θα το κοιτάξω τώρα. Όσο για την πρωτείνη, αφού σε κάθε γεύμα πρέπει να υπαρχει να υποθέσω θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και στο πρωινο..., δηλαδη εκτός βρώμης/φυστικοβούτυρου που λογικά είναι φυτικη. Μάλλον θα πέφτουν και αυγά για πρωινό.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Δεν ξερω που να ρωτησω οποτε ρωταω εδω
> Κατα την κριση σας,νομιζετε οτι αν σταματησετε να βαζετε κιλα σταματας αρκετα την μυικη σου αναπλαση?Εχω δει οτι καιρο τωρα δεν βλεπω διαφορες πανω μου ,ενω καποτε[οταν επαιρνα κιλα]εβλεπα τεραστιες διαφορες.Τωρα πολυ δυσκολα.


Mα δεν γινετε να αναπτυχθεις μυικά χωρις να ανεβουν τα κιλά σου...Ειναι αυτονοητο...Εφοσον σταματησες να βαζεις κιλά σταματησες να βαζεις και μυικό όγκο.....

----------


## Mikekan

> Mα δεν γινετε να αναπτυχθεις μυικά χωρις να ανεβουν τα κιλά σου...Ειναι αυτονοητο...Εφοσον σταματησες να βαζεις κιλά σταματησες να βαζεις και μυικό όγκο.....


Εκτός αν χάνει και λίπος ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## tolis93

> οχι,ρε ειμαι σε ογκο.πρεπει να βαλω κιλα πολλααα(1.77-60 κιλα)αλλα επειδη βλεπω πως μπορω να παρω κιλα,ρωταω αν συνισταται ν παιρνω 2-3 κιλα τον μηνα...
> 
> Βασικα για να μην σε μπερδευω η ερωτηησ μου ειναι...Ειναι το ιδιο να βαλω 2 κιλα τον μηνα με το να βαλω 3 κιλα τον μηνα απο αποψη αποθηκευσ λιπους?
> 
> Εννοειται πως θα ακολουθω πολυ καλη διατροφη...


μυικα κιλα θα βαζεις συγκεκριμενα καθε μηνα(π μεσα σε ενα μηνα ουτε 1 κιλο δε θα ναι) τα υπολοιπα ειναι νερακι και πατσαδες.ανεβασε θερμιδες δες πως θα σαι αν ανεβαινεις ακομα και 1 κιλο το μηνα και αναλογα κινεισαι.μη περιμενεις να πας 77 κιλα σε ενα χρονο.καλως η κακως εισαι πολυ λιγα κιλα για το υψος σου.παρτα σωστα τουλαχιστον  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## lila_1

> Δεν ξερω που να ρωτησω οποτε ρωταω εδω
> Κατα την κριση σας,νομιζετε οτι αν σταματησετε να βαζετε κιλα σταματας αρκετα την μυικη σου αναπλαση?Εχω δει οτι καιρο τωρα δεν βλεπω διαφορες πανω μου ,ενω καποτε[οταν επαιρνα κιλα]εβλεπα τεραστιες διαφορες.Τωρα πολυ δυσκολα.


Εξαρτάται. Πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα και από πόσα ξεκίνησες?
Από ένα σημείο και μετά (εφόσον έχεις ξεκινήσει απ το μηδεν) μπαίνουν λίπος και υγρά. ΔΕ μπορείς επ άπειρο να βάζεις καθαρά κιλά, από ένα σημείο και μετά θα μπαίνουν αρκετά αργά και δεν θα έχει να κάνει με το αν

----------


## lila_1

με το αν κανεις υπερθερμιδική διατροφή ήθελα να γράψω :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ....wtf??

----------


## nikos1234

> μυικα κιλα θα βαζεις συγκεκριμενα καθε μηνα(π μεσα σε ενα μηνα ουτε 1 κιλο δε θα ναι) τα υπολοιπα ειναι νερακι και πατσαδες.ανεβασε θερμιδες δες πως θα σαι αν ανεβαινεις ακομα και 1 κιλο το μηνα και αναλογα κινεισαι.μη περιμενεις να πας 77 κιλα σε ενα χρονο.καλως η κακως εισαι πολυ λιγα κιλα για το υψος σου.παρτα σωστα τουλαχιστον


Δηλαδη ακοα και αν βλεοω πως μπορω να βαλω 2-3 κιλα τον μηνα να μειωσω θερμιδες για να παριρνω 1 κιλο τοβν μηνα?λαδι στα φαγητα στο προπονητικο και στο μεταπροπονητικο να βαζω?(καθυστερουν την αποροφηση)..

----------


## Giannistzn

Βλεπεις και πραττεις, εξαρταται απο το "πως" βαζεις τα κιλα. Εαν βλεπεις οτι ανεβαζεις και το σωμα σου φαινεται καλο και πιο "γεματο" εισαι μια χαρα. Αν δεις οτι ξεφευγεις, ανεβαζεις πιο ομαλα.

Για το λαδι που λες, αν το γευμα σου πριν την προπονηση ειναι 2-3 ωρες πριν, ναι κανονικα φουλ γευμα με λαδια και οτι τρως. Μετα την προπονηση θες αμεση απορροφηση (σχετικο βεβαια αλλα τεσπα) αν παιρνεις whey σκετη, αν τρως φουλ γευμα θεωρω καλυτερα να μην εχει πολλες πρασιναδες και λαδια μεταπροπονητικα.

----------


## alexandro7

> Βλεπεις και πραττεις, εξαρταται απο το "πως" βαζεις τα κιλα. Εαν βλεπεις οτι ανεβαζεις και το σωμα σου φαινεται καλο και πιο "γεματο" εισαι μια χαρα. Αν δεις οτι ξεφευγεις, ανεβαζεις πιο ομαλα.
> 
> Για το λαδι που λες, αν το γευμα σου πριν την προπονηση ειναι 2-3 ωρες πριν, ναι κανονικα φουλ γευμα με λαδια και οτι τρως. Μετα την προπονηση θες αμεση απορροφηση (σχετικο βεβαια αλλα τεσπα) αν παιρνεις whey σκετη, αν τρως φουλ γευμα θεωρω καλυτερα να μην εχει πολλες πρασιναδες και λαδια μεταπροπονητικα.


πρασινάδες γιατί όχι...???εδώ λένε πως αν τρως βραστό μπρόκολο μετά την προπόνηση κάνει καλό είτε είσαι σε φάση όγκου είτε γράμμωσης....

----------


## Giannistzn

Λιγοτερες φυτικες ινες, εχει να κανει με την πεψη

----------


## nikos1234

> Βλεπεις και πραττεις, εξαρταται απο το "πως" βαζεις τα κιλα. Εαν βλεπεις οτι ανεβαζεις και το σωμα σου φαινεται καλο και πιο "γεματο" εισαι μια χαρα. Αν δεις οτι ξεφευγεις, ανεβαζεις πιο ομαλα.
> 
> Για το λαδι που λες, αν το γευμα σου πριν την προπονηση ειναι 2-3 ωρες πριν, ναι κανονικα φουλ γευμα με λαδια και οτι τρως. Μετα την προπονηση θες αμεση απορροφηση (σχετικο βεβαια αλλα τεσπα) αν παιρνεις whey σκετη, αν τρως φουλ γευμα θεωρω καλυτερα να μην εχει πολλες πρασιναδες και λαδια μεταπροπονητικα.


Εννοεις αν κανω γυμναστικη 2-3 ωρες μετα το φαγητο να μην βαλω λαδι και αν κανω προπο 3-4 ωρες μετα ρο φαγητο να βαζ λαδι για να με κρ;ταει το φαγητο?   ΥΓ.Ειμαι 14....

----------


## Giannistzn

Εννοω οτι εαν το γευμα σου δεν ειναι 30-45 λεπτα πριν την προπο (π.χ. καποιοι χρησιμοποιουν και whey pre-wo) και ειναι κανονικο με χρονικη διαφορα 1 30 ωρα π.χ., βαλε οτι θες στο γευμα. Ναι λαδι (θεωρητικα) για να σε "κρατησει" περισσοτερο.

----------


## nikos1234

> Εννοω οτι εαν το γευμα σου δεν ειναι 30-45 λεπτα πριν την προπο (π.χ. καποιοι χρησιμοποιουν και whey pre-wo) και ειναι κανονικο με χρονικη διαφορα 1 30 ωρα π.χ., βαλε οτι θες στο γευμα. Ναι λαδι (θεωρητικα) για να σε "κρατησει" περισσοτερο.


εγω γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι  καλο ειναι να βαζουμε λαδι στο φαγητο μονο αν κανουμε 3-4 ωρες μετα γυνναστικη?γιατι αν κανεις 2-3 ωρες μετα και εχεις φαει με λαδι τοτε θα αργησει η αποροφηση κ θα νιωθεις  φουσκωμενος...?Σορρυ π ρωταω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια αλλα ειμαι περιεργος :01. Smile: Κανας αλλος ξερει να μας πε<?

----------


## Athlete

Ποια η γνωμη σας για το γαλα Νουνου calci plus? Δινει λεει 5,5 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100 ml την ωρα που ολα τα αλλα γαλατα δινουν 3,3...

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια το πρωι να βαλω και κανα ξηρο καρπο η με λαδι που βαζω στα αβγα ειμαι οκ?
Τα κασιους ειναι καλα για να τα χρησιμοποιοω σαν καλα λιπαρα?

ειμαι 14 κ σ ογκο

----------


## magavaTOUT

> Ποια η γνωμη σας για το γαλα Νουνου calci plus? Δινει λεει 5,5 γρ πρωτεινης στα 100 ml την ωρα που ολα τα αλλα γαλατα δινουν 3,3...


Περισσοτερη πρωτεινη αλλα και πιο ακριβο αν θυμαμαι καλα. Παντως εγω το επαιρνα γιατι οπως ολα τα νουνου σε χαρτινο δεν με φουσκωναν τοσο.



> παιδια το πρωι να βαλω και κανα ξηρο καρπο η με λαδι που βαζω στα αβγα ειμαι οκ?
> 
> ειμαι 14 κ σ ογκο


Καλα ειναι και τα κασιους. Εγω θα προτιμουσα αμυγδαλα ή φυστικοβουτυρο. Τρωγε τα εναλλαξ  :01. Razz:

----------


## nikos1234

να βαλω κ το πρωι κανα ξηρο καρπο?
οταν τρωω αβγα με λαδι να τρωω και τοτε η δε χρειαζεται?

----------


## magavaTOUT

να τρως τοσα λιπαρα ωστε να καλυπτεις τον στοχο σου μεσα στην μερα. Οπου θες βαλτα μεσα στην μερα

----------


## Κωστας12

Γεια σας παιδια. Να κανω και εγω με την σειρα μου μια ερωτηση. Ειμαι 16 χρονων (υψος 1,70 - βαρος 60 κιλα) και εχω 2-3 μηνες που ξεκινησα προπονηση με βαρη. Σχετικα εχω ελειψη βαρους και θελω να βαλω κιλα. Καθημερινα παιρνω περιπου 60γ πρωτεινης χωρις πολλα πολλα λιπη. Ειναι αρκετα για να μεγαλωσει ο (μυικος) ογκος μου ή θελω παραπανω;Αν χρειαζομαι παραπανω, ποιες ειναι οι οικονομικοτερες πηγες πρωτεινης;Τα συμπληρωματα ειναι μονο για ενηλικους;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Γεια σας παιδια. Να κανω και εγω με την σειρα μου μια ερωτηση. Ειμαι 16 χρονων (υψος 1,70 - βαρος 60 κιλα) και εχω 2-3 μηνες που ξεκινησα προπονηση με βαρη. Σχετικα εχω ελειψη βαρους και θελω να βαλω κιλα. Καθημερινα παιρνω περιπου 60γ πρωτεινης χωρις πολλα πολλα λιπη. Ειναι αρκετα για να μεγαλωσει ο (μυικος) ογκος μου ή θελω παραπανω;Αν χρειαζομαι παραπανω, ποιες ειναι οι οικονομικοτερες πηγες πρωτεινης;Τα συμπληρωματα ειναι μονο για ενηλικους;


Λάθος και....Λάθος! Οι απαιτήσεις για διατηρηση της μυικής μαζας βρισκονται περιπου στο 0,8-1,1 γρμ ανα κιλό βαρους,οποτε για περιπτωσεις μυικής υπερτροφίας χρειάζεται ενα ποσό της ταξεως του 1,5+για αρχαριους ακουμενους με βαρη(1,5-1,7).....Ανεβασε τα γραμαρια γυρω στο 100,δεν ειναι μεγαλη ποσότητα,ευκολα την εχεις απο 2 μερίδες κοτοπουλο/κοκ.κρεας κτλ. + μισό λιτρο γάλα και λιγα αυγά ή γιαούρτι/τυρι κοτατζ κτλ...Τα λιπαρά σου θα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον το 15-20% των καθημερινων θερμιδων που λαμβανεις-ακομα και τα κορεσμενα χρειαζονται αλλα σε μικρότερα ποσοστά βεβαια....  :01. Wink:

----------


## Κωστας12

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση θα προσπαθησω να φτασω τα 100 γρ ανα μερα αν και η τσεπη μου ειναι περιορισμενης δυναμηκοτητας.Συμπληρωματα που ειναι οικονομικα ειναι καλα για τον οργανισμο ενος ανηλικου;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Γενικά δεν αξιζει τον κόπο να πας σε συμπληρωματα,ειδικά σε αυτην την ηλικία και εμ αυτες τις αναγκες δεν υπάρχει λόγος.....Απο οικονομικής απόψεως δεν ειναι και πολύ φθηνότερη επιλογη απο 5 αυγα πχ..(2-3 ολόκληρα και ασπραδια),ευκολία ειναι περισσότερο....Για τα τροφιμα να πηγαίνεις σε λαική αγορα αν μπορείς,ειναι πολύ φθηνότερα απο τα σουπερ-μαρκετ

----------


## lila_1

Βασικά αν κάτσετε να κάνετε τους υπολογισμούς, η σκόνη (εφόσον δεν πάρετε 60 ευρώ ένα 2κιλο) βγαίνει πιο φτηνή από οποιαδήποτε πηγή πρωτείνης αν υπολογίσετε €/γραμμάριο
Αρα συμφέρει να παίρνεις συμπλήρωμα

----------


## Mpozos

η άποψη μου περι του θέματος ειναι ότι η πρωτεινη συμφέρει σε αυτον τον καιρό που βρισκόμαστε ιδικά αν την πάρεις και απο εξωτερικό αλλα δεν ξέρεις τι έχει μέσα αυτο ειναι το θέμα. τώρα ο φίλος μας πρωτεινη χ2 του βάρος του ειναι εύκολο να πάρει απο τροφή όποτε δεν θα πρότεινα να πάρει κάποιο συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινης η εκτός αν του είναι δύσκολο να βάλει στο πρωινό και μεταπροπονητικό του καποια μορφή πρωτεινης.
οικονομικές πηγές πρωτείνες φίλε ειναι το γιαουρτι, τα όσπρια ο τόνος σε νερο η σαρδέλες με το κιλό, και τα αυγά.

----------


## Κωστας12

Είναι κακο να παιρνεις την ημερησια ποσοτητα απο ενα μονο τροφιμο; ή πρωτεινη να ναι και οτι ναναι ; πχ. Για ενα διαστημα επινα 2λ γαλα και αυτη ηταν η μοναδικη πηγη πρωτεινης που ειχα

----------


## lila_1

Από άποψη μακροσυστατικών όχι
Από άποψη μικροσυστατικών ναι μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα με τη μονοφαγία

----------


## Rocknrolla

Μερικες ερωτησεις για τροφιμα!

1)Το οικονομικοτερο ψαρι πιο ειναι? (να εχει και πρωτεινη καλη ομως) τονος,τσιπουρα η κατι αλλο?

2)Κοτοπουλο στηθος ποσο το αγοραζετε? Εμενα απο ενα κρεοπολειο στη γειτονια μου το βαζει 8 ευρω το στηθος της κοτας ολοκληρο (ειναι βεβαια μεγαλο)

3)Κοτοπουλο φρεσκο η κατεψυγμενο τρωτε?

Και για διατροφη!

4)Το πρωι μπορω να τρωω 2 τοστ ( ψωμι ολικης ) αντι για πιτακι βρωμης γιατι το εχω βαρεθει? (ιδιες πρωτεινες βγαζουν πανω κατω με φετες γαλοπουλα και τυρι και θερμιδες) (σε υποθερμιδικη διαιτα)

5)Πειραζει να καταναλωνω καθε μερα τα εξης? (απο αποψη συντηριτικων κτλπ ) 
200γρ κοτατζ
4φετες γαλοπουλα
1 τονο κονσερβα

----------


## ger1975

> Μερικες ερωτησεις για τροφιμα!
> 
> 1)Το οικονομικοτερο ψαρι πιο ειναι? (να εχει και πρωτεινη καλη ομως) τονος,τσιπουρα η κατι αλλο?
> 
> 2)Κοτοπουλο στηθος ποσο το αγοραζετε? Εμενα απο ενα κρεοπολειο στη γειτονια μου το βαζει 8 ευρω το στηθος της κοτας ολοκληρο (ειναι βεβαια μεγαλο)
> 
> 3)Κοτοπουλο φρεσκο η κατεψυγμενο τρωτε?
> 
> Και για διατροφη!
> ...


Καλησπέρα

1) Οι τιμές στα ψάρια παίζουν ανά περιόδους. Συνήθως εγώ παίρνω σαρδέλες που αν πάω το μεσημέρι κατά τις 14:00 πριν κλείσει το ψαράδικο τις έχει 3,99 το κιλό. Επίσης τόνο σε κονσέρβα από τον γαλαξία που τις έχει οικονομικά.

2) Το κοτόπουλο δεν το παίρνω στήθος φιλέτο γιατί είναι αρκετά ακριβό ( 8,99 ευρώ το κιλό το χρεώνει). Μπορείς να παίρνεις στήθος με κόκαλο και να του λες να στο κάνει φιλέτο δηλαδή να στο βγάλει το κόκαλο , έχει πιο φτηνά αλλά βέβαια είναι πιο βαρύ . Πολλές φορές μπορείς να παίρνεις και ολόκληρο κοτόπουλο και να λες να στο καθαρίζει και να τρως και καμιά φορά το μπούτι ή να το τρώνε άλλοι στην οικογένεια σου

3) Καλύτερα φρέσκο να παίρνεις . Μπορείς να πηγαίνεις μια φορά την εβδομάδα και να παίρνεις όσο κοτόπουλο σου χρειάζεται για αυτήν την εβδομάδα και να το βάζεις εσύ στην κατάψυξη και να το βγάζεις και να το μαγειρεύεις κάθε 2-3 ημέρες.

4) Μπορείς να καταναλώνεις κάθε μέρα αυτά που λες εκτός από τον τόνο. Αυτόν να τον τρως 2 φορές την εβδομάδα  όχι παραπάνω. Επίσης για την γαλοπούλα που παίρνεις από σούπερ μάρκετ επειδή σίγουρα θα έχει συντηρητικά μπορείς άμα έχεις όρεξη και χρόνο να παίρνεις από το κρεοπωλείο στήθος γαλοπούλα , να το βράζεις ,  να το κόβεις ψιλές φέτες και να το συντηρείς στο ψυγείο για 4-5 ημέρες.....

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

-Το καλύτερο είναι η σαρδέλα,κοντά στα 4 ευρώ το κιλό

-Στηθος(με κοκκαλο)απο λαική 4,5-4,80 το κιλό-φρεσκο και νοστιμο,ειδικά με τις τιμες που παιζουν για ολοκληρα κοτοπουλα(3 ευρω το κιλο)το κατεψυγμενο δεν αξίζει....

-Αν σου βγαινουν ιδια τα γρμ υδατανθρακα δεν υπαρχει θεμα

-Τονο σε κονσερβα καλύτερα οχι καθε μερα,λογω επιμόλυνσης,γενικά απεφευγε τα μεγάλα ψαρια για συχνα γευματα....

----------


## Rocknrolla

Ok ευχαριστω παιδες!!

Δλδ σαρδελιτσα αποτι καταλαβα ειναι το καλυτερο.

Και κοτοπουλο στηθος τοσο φτηνα στη λαικη? Καλη φαση!!

thanks again! :01. Wink:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Τον κοτογυρο παιδια απο το σουβλατζιδικο τι τον βαζετε σε θερμιδες/πρωτεινη?

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι απο στηθος, να βαλω στο προγραμμα 150γρ πχ whole chicken with skin? (δε ξερω τι παιζει με το γυρο αλλα λογικα θα ειναι με την πετσα μαζι?????)

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Chicken gyro with pita 400kcal F: 20gr P:25gr C: 40gr
Chicken gyro 100gr 353kcal

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Chicken gyro with pita 400kcal F: 20gr P:25gr C: 40gr
> Chicken gyro 100gr 353kcal


Eυχαριστω!

----------


## Κωστας12

Οι υδατανθρακες χρησιμευουν μονο για ενεργεια;; Αν ειναι ετσι πρεπει να περνουμε υδατανθρακες  σε μερα που δεν θα κανουμε προπονηση; ή αυτοι χανονται; επισης εχω δει μερικους να λενε οτι περνουν υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση, γιατι;

----------


## warrior s

> Οι υδατανθρακες χρησιμευουν μονο για ενεργεια;; Αν ειναι ετσι πρεπει να περνουμε υδατανθρακες  σε μερα που δεν θα κανουμε προπονηση; ή αυτοι χανονται; επισης εχω δει μερικους να λενε οτι περνουν υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση, γιατι;


Οι υ ες χρησιμοποιούνται για ενέργεια ή αποθηκέυονται στους μύες για να χρησιμοποιηθούν αργότερα για ενέργεια. Αν πάρεις πολλούς μπορεί να σου βάλει και λίπος
Τις μέρες που δεν έχεις προπόνηση θα πρέπει και πάλι να τρως υ ες αλλά μπορείς να τρώς μικρότερη ποσότητα, αυξάνοντας λίγο τα λιπαρά.
Καλά κάνουν αυτοί που τρώνε υ ες μετά την προπόνηση γιατί ο υ ας είναι κλειδί για τη σωστή αποκατάσταση από μια δυνατή προπόνηση

----------


## Κωστας12

ποση ωρα χρειαζεται για να αποροφηρουν οι υδατανθρακες;πχ τρωω ενα πιατο μακαρονια πριν 3 ωρες απο την προπονηση προλαβαινει ο οργανισμος να τους αποροφησει;

----------


## warrior s

> ποση ωρα χρειαζεται για να αποροφηρουν οι υδατανθρακες;πχ τρωω ενα πιατο μακαρονια πριν 3 ωρες απο την προπονηση προλαβαινει ο οργανισμος να τους αποροφησει;


Ναι. Αυτό που κάνεις είναι το ιδανικό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xrhstosTakhs

Εχω μια απορια ρε παιδια και θελω την βοηθεια σας.Εαν σε ενα γευμα πιουμε whey αντι να  φαμε κοτοπουλο ειναι το ιδιο?(απο αποψη οτι καποιος προσπαθει να παρει μυικο ογκο)Θελω να πω η πρωτεινη θα ειναι η ιδια κοτοπουλο-whey...ευχαριστω

----------


## Mikekan

Σχεδόν το ίδιο, πάντα ειναι καλύτερο το φαΐ!

----------


## warrior s

> Εχω μια απορια ρε παιδια και θελω την βοηθεια σας.Εαν σε ενα γευμα πιουμε whey αντι να  φαμε κοτοπουλο ειναι το ιδιο?(απο αποψη οτι καποιος προσπαθει να παρει μυικο ογκο)Θελω να πω η πρωτεινη θα ειναι η ιδια κοτοπουλο-whey...ευχαριστω


Άμα ήτανε καλύτερη η πρωτείνη, θα πίναμε πρωτείνες όλη τη μέρα.. :01. Razz: . Και δε θα καθόμασταν να μαγειρεύουμε και να πετάμε τόσα λεφτά σε διατροφές.. Φυσικά το φαί είναι καλύτερο  :01. Smile:

----------


## xrhstosTakhs

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα επειδη δουλευω σε οικοδομη μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να φαω ενα κανονικο γευμα γι'αυτο ρωτησα....

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα επειδη δουλευω σε οικοδομη μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να φαω ενα κανονικο γευμα γι'αυτο ρωτησα....


Γιαυτο ακριβως το λογο υπαρχουν οι πρωτεινες γιατι πολλοι ανθρωποι λογο δουλειας/υποχρεωσεων δε μπορουν να μαγειρευουν κτλπ.

Αλλα αν καποιος εχει το χρονο και το χρημα εννοειται οτι το νατουραλ φαι ειναι καλυτερο  :01. Smile:

----------


## xrhstosTakhs

Παιρνω το ιδιο αποτελεσμα whey-κοτοπουλο?Θα μου πεις η ολη διατροφη εχει νοημα αλλα επειδη αυτο γινεται 2 φορες την ημερα "παιζει" κατα καποιο τροπο στο αποτελεσμα.Ξερω οτι το κοτοπουλο και γενικα το κρεας κανει 4-5 ωρες να "αφομοιωθει" ενω η whey ξερω οτι στο μισαωρο με 1 ωρα....Για να καταληξω με την whey μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το σωμα μου θα ειναι σε "αναβολικο περιβαλλον" μεχρι το επομενο γευμα ή οχι?και παλι ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια το εκτιμω ειλικρινα :01. Smile:

----------


## warrior s

> Παιρνω το ιδιο αποτελεσμα whey-κοτοπουλο?Θα μου πεις η ολη διατροφη εχει νοημα αλλα επειδη αυτο γινεται 2 φορες την ημερα "παιζει" κατα καποιο τροπο στο αποτελεσμα.Ξερω οτι το κοτοπουλο και γενικα το κρεας κανει 4-5 ωρες να "αφομοιωθει" ενω η whey ξερω οτι στο μισαωρο με 1 ωρα....Για να καταληξω με την whey μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το σωμα μου θα ειναι σε "αναβολικο περιβαλλον" μεχρι το επομενο γευμα ή οχι?και παλι ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια το εκτιμω ειλικρινα


Πάρε βρε αγορίνα μια πρωτείνη πολλών πηγών και άσε τη whey. Αφού θες να αντικαταστήσεις γεύμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xrhstosTakhs

Συμφωνω μαζι σου boy αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουμε πολυ whey  :01. Razz:  Εαν βαλω 40γρ.whey+25γρ.καρυδια θα κρατησει για κανα 3ωρο περιπου?Με βλεπεις ψανχω να βρω καποιες "ευκολοχωνευτες" λυσεις :01. Unsure:  αλλα εννοειται  αργοτερα θα παρω μια πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων(να'σαι καλα) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## warrior s

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να την έβαζες σε γάλα.. Αλλά και αυτό με τα καρύδια καλούτσικο μου ακούγεται.. Θα καθυστερήσουν τα λιπαρά κάπως την απορρόφηση.. Αλλά με γάλα καλύτερα πιστευω  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## cuntface

μια ερωτηση ρε μαγκες τι ειναι καλυτερο για πρωινο να χτυπαω 8 αυγα (1 κροκος) ομελετα η να περνω 2 σκοοπ myofusion (gaspari) (ειμαι στον ογκο το πρωινο μου δν αποτελιτε μονο απο αυτην τν ομελετα)

----------


## magavaTOUT

αυγουλακια, και ριξε και καναν κροκο παραπανω  :01. Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

εχω μιλησει με 2 ατομα για το παρακατω θεμα , σχετικους με τη γυμναστικη , και μου εχουν δωσει διαφορετικες απαντησεισ ο καθενας...  :01. Unsure: 

το ερωτημα που εθεσα , ηταν , σχετικα με την αεροβικη το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι -για τη γραμμωση- για προτερηματα και γενικα για την αεροβικη...
ο ενας μου ειπε
-οτι ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικη απλα 8α πρεπει να συνοδευετε με bcaa και γλουταμινη ωστε να αποφευγετε η καυση μυικης  μαζας κατα το αεροβιο και να καιγετε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο λιπος...

-ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι παρω η οχι bcaa και γλουταμινη , δε προκειτε να καψω μυικη μαζα , επειδη το ανθρωπινο σωμα προοροζει ολο το λιπος ωστε να καει σε περιπτωση αναγκης...οπως στο αεροβιο . και μου ειπε οτι το σωμα κανοντας αεροβιο , για να καψει μυικη μαζα 8α πρεπει να καψει πρωτα ολο το λιπος και οταν ερθει η ωρα για να καψει μυ...το ατομο κινδυνευει με λιποθιμια αφου η καυση μυ ειναι πολυ <<βιαιη>>...με λιγα λογια 8α καψω μονο το λιπος και καθολου μυ...

η 2η αποψη μου φαινετε και πιο λογικη...αλλα θελω τη βοηθεια σας... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mikekan

> εχω μιλησει με 2 ατομα για το παρακατω θεμα , σχετικους με τη γυμναστικη , και μου εχουν δωσει διαφορετικες απαντησεισ ο καθενας... 
> 
> το ερωτημα που εθεσα , ηταν , σχετικα με την αεροβικη το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι -για τη γραμμωση- για προτερηματα και γενικα για την αεροβικη...
> ο ενας μου ειπε
> -οτι ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικη απλα 8α πρεπει να συνοδευετε με bcaa και γλουταμινη ωστε να αποφευγετε η καυση μυικης  μαζας κατα το αεροβιο και να καιγετε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο λιπος...
> 
> -ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι παρω η οχι bcaa και γλουταμινη , δε προκειτε να καψω μυικη μαζα , επειδη το ανθρωπινο σωμα προοροζει ολο το λιπος ωστε να καει σε περιπτωση αναγκης...οπως στο αεροβιο . και μου ειπε οτι το σωμα κανοντας αεροβιο , για να καψει μυικη μαζα 8α πρεπει να καψει πρωτα ολο το λιπος και οταν ερθει η ωρα για να καψει μυ...το ατομο κινδυνευει με λιποθιμια αφου η καυση μυ ειναι πολυ ...με λιγα λογια 8α καψω μονο το λιπος και καθολου μυ...
> 
> η 2η αποψη μου φαινετε και πιο λογικη...αλλα θελω τη βοηθεια σας...


Και εδω θα ακούσεις αυτές τις δυο απόψεις και άλλες δυο ίσως, κάνεις δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά απο ότι φαινεται και κανένας άνθρωπος δεν ειναι ίδιος.

----------


## Metropontix

Καλημέρα. Είχα φτάσει 67 κιλά με ύψος 1.78 περίπου. Κάνω όγκο τώρα και έχω φτάσει 80 κιλά. Λέω να κρατήσω τον όγκο ως και τον Φλεβάρη. Μήπως είναι πολλά τα 13 κιλά+ που έχω πάρει; Αν με ρωτήσετε για το πως μου φαίνεται στον καθρέπτη θα σας πω πως έχω και την χαλάρωση στην κοιλιά στην οποία έχω λίπος προφανώς ακόμη το οποίο τώρα αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να μεγαλώνει. Να σταματήσω τον Γενάρη τον όγκο ή να πάρω ακόμα κάνα 3αρι κιλά και μετά να πάω για γράμμωση;  :01. Unsure:  Ευχαριστώ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mikekan

> Καλημέρα. Είχα φτάσει 67 κιλά με ύψος 1.78 περίπου. Κάνω όγκο τώρα και έχω φτάσει 80 κιλά. Λέω να κρατήσω τον όγκο ως και τον Φλεβάρη. Μήπως είναι πολλά τα 13 κιλά+ που έχω πάρει; Αν με ρωτήσετε για το πως μου φαίνεται στον καθρέπτη θα σας πω πως έχω και την χαλάρωση στην κοιλιά στην οποία έχω λίπος προφανώς ακόμη το οποίο τώρα αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να μεγαλώνει. Να σταματήσω τον Γενάρη τον όγκο ή να πάρω ακόμα κάνα 3αρι κιλά και μετά να πάω για γράμμωση;  Ευχαριστώ


Σίγουρα τα 10 τουλάχιστον είναι λίπος. Πόσο καιρό κάνεις όγκο?

----------


## Metropontix

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :01. Smile Wide: 

Κάνω όγκο από τον Αύγουστο. Είναι 2.5 κιλά/μήνα μ.ο. κι επίσης να πω πως πρώτη φορά κάνω όγκο καθώς επίσης πως είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πόσα να φτάσω στον όγκο ώστε να ξέρω πόσα να φτάσω και μετά στη γράμμωση δηλαδή τι στόχο να έχω; Να μην πάω πάλι 67 θα είναι χαζομάρα ήμουν πολύ αδύνατος με κοιλίτσα πάλι. :S

----------


## liveris

> εχω μιλησει με 2 ατομα για το παρακατω θεμα , σχετικους με τη γυμναστικη , και μου εχουν δωσει διαφορετικες απαντησεισ ο καθενας... 
> 
> το ερωτημα που εθεσα , ηταν , σχετικα με την αεροβικη το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι -για τη γραμμωση- για προτερηματα και γενικα για την αεροβικη...
> ο ενας μου ειπε
> -οτι ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικη απλα 8α πρεπει να συνοδευετε με bcaa και γλουταμινη ωστε να αποφευγετε η καυση μυικης  μαζας κατα το αεροβιο και να καιγετε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο λιπος...
> 
> -ο αλλος μου ειπε οτι παρω η οχι bcaa και γλουταμινη , δε προκειτε να καψω μυικη μαζα , επειδη το ανθρωπινο σωμα προοροζει ολο το λιπος ωστε να καει σε περιπτωση αναγκης...οπως στο αεροβιο . και μου ειπε οτι το σωμα κανοντας αεροβιο , για να καψει μυικη μαζα 8α πρεπει να καψει πρωτα ολο το λιπος και οταν ερθει η ωρα για να καψει μυ...το ατομο κινδυνευει με λιποθιμια αφου η καυση μυ ειναι πολυ <<βιαιη>>...με λιγα λογια 8α καψω μονο το λιπος και καθολου μυ...
> 
> η 2η αποψη μου φαινετε και πιο λογικη...αλλα θελω τη βοηθεια σας...


what?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## giorgosss

> what??


τι ακριβως δεν καταλαβες ??

----------


## giorgosss

> Και εδω θα ακούσεις αυτές τις δυο απόψεις και άλλες δυο ίσως, κάνεις δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά απο ότι φαινεται και κανένας άνθρωπος δεν ειναι ίδιος.


με μπερδεψες περισσοτερο τωρα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mikekan

Και οι δύο μέθοδοι δουλεύουν τώρα αν μία από τις δύο δουλεύει λίγο καλύτερα δεν θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## tolis93

> Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> 
> Κάνω όγκο από τον Αύγουστο. Είναι 2.5 κιλά/μήνα μ.ο. κι επίσης να πω πως πρώτη φορά κάνω όγκο καθώς επίσης πως είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πόσα να φτάσω στον όγκο ώστε να ξέρω πόσα να φτάσω και μετά στη γράμμωση δηλαδή τι στόχο να έχω; Να μην πάω πάλι 67 θα είναι χαζομάρα ήμουν πολύ αδύνατος με κοιλίτσα πάλι. :S


κρατα τη πρωτεινη σου στο σωματικο βαρος επι 2 και μεινε ισοθερμιδικα.θα δεις τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.και μυς θα βαλεις και λιπος θα χανεις. body recomposition δηλαδη.2μισι κιλα το μηνα σημαινει οτι μανι μανι σε ενα 3μηνο θα σαι 7μισι κιλα πανω.απο αυτα καθαρα ποσα περιμενεις ν ειναι σε ενα 3 μηνο ? :01. Wink: μη ξανα βαλεις κιλα ειναι κριμα. ειναι ξεκουραστο να σαβουριαζεις δε λεω(ψυχολογικα εννοω) αλλα δε θα σε οφελησει ιδιαιτερα καπου

----------


## Metropontix

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Τόλη για την απάντηση  :03. Bowdown: 

Δοκίμασα για 1 σεζόν το ισοθερμιδικό νομίζω το 2011-2012. Δε λειτούργησε  :01. Sad:  Τουλάχιστον όχι με την ταχύτητα που ήθελα. Το παράξενο είναι πως παρέμεινα σταθερός όλη εκείνη την περίοδο χωρίς να αλλάξει τπτ παρά τα βάρη. Δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση, χλιαρά πράγματα.  :01. Sad: 

Την σεζόν 2012-2013 τώρα που έχω κάνει όγκο, το στομάχι έχει κάνει μύες και φαίνονται παρά το γεγονός πως είναι περίοδος όγκου, έκανα μπράτσα, έκανα μπούτια  :01. Razz:  Αλλά φαίνονται μύες δηλαδή δεν έχει πλαδαρέψει το σώμα μου. Μόνο εκεί χαμηλά στην κοιλιά η χαλάρωση επιμένει δυστυχώς. Σκέφτηκα πως και 2 κιλά μύες να πάρω αν κάνω συνεχιζόμενους κύκλους δε θα γεμίσουν οι άδειες περιοχές κάποια στιγμή με μύες; Είναι λάθος η σκέψη μου;  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Τόλη για την απάντηση 
> 
> Δοκίμασα για 1 σεζόν το ισοθερμιδικό νομίζω το 2011-2012. Δε λειτούργησε  Τουλάχιστον όχι με την ταχύτητα που ήθελα. Το παράξενο είναι πως παρέμεινα σταθερός όλη εκείνη την περίοδο χωρίς να αλλάξει τπτ παρά τα βάρη. Δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση, χλιαρά πράγματα. 
> 
> Την σεζόν 2012-2013 τώρα που έχω κάνει όγκο, το στομάχι έχει κάνει μύες και φαίνονται παρά το γεγονός πως είναι περίοδος όγκου, έκανα μπράτσα, έκανα μπούτια  Αλλά φαίνονται μύες δηλαδή δεν έχει πλαδαρέψει το σώμα μου. Μόνο εκεί χαμηλά στην κοιλιά η χαλάρωση επιμένει δυστυχώς. Σκέφτηκα πως και 2 κιλά μύες να πάρω αν κάνω συνεχιζόμενους κύκλους δε θα γεμίσουν οι άδειες περιοχές κάποια στιγμή με μύες; Είναι λάθος η σκέψη μου;


εφοσον ανεβαινες στα βαρη ανεβαινε κ η μυικη σου μαζα :01. Wink:  αργα μεν ανεβαινε δε.το καλυτερο π εχεις να κανεις ειναι να μεινεις ελαφρως υπερθερμιδικα εφοσον βλεπεις οτι λειτουργει αυτο και λεω ελαφρως γιατι απο ενα σημειο και μετα δε θα βαζεις μυες :01. Wink:  καλυτερα να  παιρνεις 1 κιλο το μηνα και να ναι το μισο μυες παρα να παιρνεις 2μισι κ να ναι παλι το μισο μυες... θα παρει και λιγοτερο καιρο η γραμμωση θα ξανα μπεις σε ογκο γρηγορα κτλπ σε οφελει δλδ.θα σαι σε μια διαρκη κατασταση χτισιματος σε πιο εντονο ρυθμο απο οτι η ισοθερμιδικη εφοσον δε δουλευει πανω σου και θα κανεις γραμμωση 1 μηνα αντε 2 δε θα θες παραπανω εφοσον βλεπεις μυες και οχι λιπος κτλπ.αν κ τα κιλα π λες οτι αυξανονται ειναι αρκετα...μ κανει εντυπωση αυτο περι ισοθερμιδικης παντως.βεβαιωσου οτι εδινες το 100% στη προπονηση σου τοτε και βεβαιωσου οτι το κανεις και τωρα. οι αδειες περιοχες θα γεμησουν με την επιμονη σου :01. Wink:  ολοι υστερουμε σε ορισμενα σημεια.αλλαζε ασκησεις και δες ποιες σε ποιανουν καλυτερα.δοκιμασε διαφορετικα ειδη προπονησης (drop set superset starting strength giants set αναποδες πυραμιδες εχει πολλα αναλογα και τη μυικη ομαδα) και να σαι σιγουρος οτι δε κλεβεις στις ασκησεις πολλοι τη πατανε εκει

----------


## Hulk

Καλημερα , σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει να απεχω απ τα βαρη απο 1 βδομαδα μεχρι μηνα (λογω τραυματισμου πχ) παραμενω στο προγραμμα διατροφης που κανω ?

----------


## Fratsou

Παρεμεινε αλλα σε περιπτωση που κανεις ογκο μειωσε υδατανθρακα αν δεν κανεις καποια αλλη δραστηριοτητα ωστε να καψεις,
για να μην μπει λιπος

----------


## diet..

giaa.. sry gia ta greglish
iparxi problima an den ine i idia posotita proteinis se kathe geuma ???

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν υπαρχει,αυτο το ρυθμιζεις εσυ αναλογα πως σε βολευει..
καλο ειναι να μην εχεις μεγαλες αποκλισεις στις ποσοτητες ομως.
οπως επισης καλο ειναι να αρχισεις να γραφεις ελληνικα,γιατι μελλοντικο ποστ θα διαγραφονται.. :01. Smile:

----------


## spirus

τι να κανω που ειναι ετσι το προγραμμα μου (λογω δουλειας κτλ) και αναγκαστικα παω gym 21:30 - 23:00?
ποτε να προλαβω να φαω το μεταπρονητικο και το βραδινο και ενω στις δωδεκα πρεπει να κοιμηθω????  :01. Sad: 
μη πω για το γιαουρτακι που εχω βαλει στη διατροφη μου πριν τον υπνο......

----------


## Steloukos

> τι να κανω που ειναι ετσι το προγραμμα μου (λογω δουλειας κτλ) και αναγκαστικα παω gym 21:30 - 23:00?
> ποτε να προλαβω να φαω το μεταπρονητικο και το βραδινο και ενω στις δωδεκα πρεπει να κοιμηθω???? 
> μη πω για το γιαουρτακι που εχω βαλει στη διατροφη μου πριν τον υπνο......


Βασικα αυτο που θα εκανα εγω ειναι μολις τελειωσω την προπονηση να παρω συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης και υδατανθρακα και λιγο πριν πεσω για υπνο 1 γιαουρτι με 5-6 αμυγδαλακια.Το γιαουρτι ειναι μια χαρα καλο για πριν τον υπνο αφου θα σου παρεχει αμινοξεα για αρκετες ωρες οταν κοιμασαι.

----------


## tolis93

> τι να κανω που ειναι ετσι το προγραμμα μου (λογω δουλειας κτλ) και αναγκαστικα παω gym 21:30 - 23:00?
> ποτε να προλαβω να φαω το μεταπρονητικο και το βραδινο και ενω στις δωδεκα πρεπει να κοιμηθω???? 
> μη πω για το γιαουρτακι που εχω βαλει στη διατροφη μου πριν τον υπνο......


το μεταπροπονητικο κ το βραδυνο σ κανε τα 1 γευμα κ τελειωσε εκει :01. Wink:

----------


## gspyropo

επειδη  το πρωινο ειναι αρκετα μονοτονο σκεφτομαι τις off ημερες πχ τα σ/κ να τρωω τα εξης:

φρουτοσλατα απο : 2 πορτοκαλια, 1 πρασινο μηλο, ανανα, γκρειπφρουτ, ροδι και οτι αλλο φρουτο της εποχης...ουσιαστικα προκειτε για μια γαβαθα απο φρουτα....τι λετε??
παρεπιπτωντος εχω τρελα με τα φρουτα αλλα επειδη της καθημερινες περιοριζω την διατροφη μου σε αλλου ειδους υδατανθρακες δεν τα πολυ τρωω....

τι λετε??

----------


## john 88

το πρωι πρεπει να βαλεις και πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα σαν πρωτο γευμα ειδικα και μετα βαζεις και τα φρουτα...

----------


## chourdakis

εαν ταιριαζει στα μακρο σου,φατο,.........τοσο απλο

----------


## tolis93

1 σκουπ πρωτεινη σε 50-100 μλ γαλα να γινει κρεμα κ πετα τα φρουτα μεσα.βαλε κ 100 γρ γιαουρτι απο πανω κ εγινες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> τι λετε??


μετα απο ενα μπαν για την επιμονη σου να ανοιγεις θεματα με λαθος τροπο κ ενα σωρο παρατηρησεις,λεμε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ρε φιλε να μαθεις να ρωτας στα σωστα θεματα οτι θες,η τουλαχιστον να ανοιγεις νεα θεματα με σωστο τροπο στην σωστη ενοτητα..

----------


## βασιλης ορφανιδης

με τι θα μπορουσα να αντικαταστισω το φυστικοβουτυρο οστε να περνω οσο το δυνατο περισσοτερο τα ιδια θρεπτικα στοιχεια???

----------


## metallidhs

ταχινι.

----------


## nikos1234

1)παιδια αν μετα την προπονηση φαω δυο γιαουρτια ειναι οκ απο πρωτεινη?Μηπως επειδη ειναι αργη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο?
2)Πολλες φορες παρατηρω οτι ενω εχω φαει και εχω χπορτασει μετα απο 1 ωρα γουργουριζει η κοιλια μου.αυτο τι σημαινει?δεν εφαγα καλα?πως θα τπο καταλαβω?
3)επειδη δεκατιανο δεν τρωω και τρωω πρωινο στις 7.45 και μεσηεμριανο στις 2.30 τι λετε να φαω το πρωι για να ειμαι οκ απο θεμριμιδες σε ογκο?(ειμαι 14 χρονων,1.77 61 κιλα)
4)μια φετα γαλοπουλα ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει?

αυτην την στιγμη τρωω...

1)γαλα σχεδον ενα πιατο
2)βρωμη(κανονικη ποστητα γυρω στα 60-70 γραμμαρια
3)3 φετες γαλοπουλα

5)θελω περισοτερο υδατανθρακα?

----------


## nikos1234

και γιατι λενε να τρωμε φρουτα αφου εχουν σακχαρα που πρεπει να αποφευγονται? :01. Unsure: 

2 μεριδες φρουτα ή λαχανικα ή σαλατες την μερα ειναι οκ?

----------


## procop

αν και θα εχει ειπωθει πολλες φορες, ξερει καποιος 200 και 300 γρ ρυζι βρασμενο  ποσο αντιστοιει σε ωμο???ευχαριστω

----------


## Rocknrolla

> αν και θα εχει ειπωθει πολλες φορες, ξερει καποιος 200 και 300 γρ ρυζι βρασμενο  ποσο αντιστοιει σε ωμο???ευχαριστω


Αυτο παει αναλογα με ποσο νερο θα ρουφηξει (απο το ειδος ρυζιου εξαρταται)

Παντως μια φορα που τα ειχα ζυγισει μου ειχε βγει οτι τα 70γρ αβραστο ρυζι βγηκαν περιπου 250γρ βρασμενο.

----------


## procop

ναι εχεις δικιο,εγω χρησιμοποιω καστανο ρυζι Agrino..μαλλον θα πρεπει να το ζυγισω για να δω..απλα δεν εχω ζυγαρια και προσπαθω να αποφυγω να αγορασω

----------


## nikos1234

> 1)παιδια αν μετα την προπονηση φαω δυο γιαουρτια ειναι οκ απο πρωτεινη?Μηπως επειδη ειναι αργη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο?
> 2)Πολλες φορες παρατηρω οτι ενω εχω φαει και εχω χπορτασει μετα απο 1 ωρα γουργουριζει η κοιλια μου.αυτο τι σημαινει?δεν εφαγα καλα?πως θα τπο καταλαβω?
> 3)επειδη δεκατιανο δεν τρωω και τρωω πρωινο στις 7.45 και μεσηεμριανο στις 2.30 τι λετε να φαω το πρωι για να ειμαι οκ απο θεμριμιδες σε ογκο?(ειμαι 14 χρονων,1.77 61 κιλα)
> 4)μια φετα γαλοπουλα ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης εχει?
> 
> αυτην την στιγμη τρωω...
> 
> 1)γαλα σχεδον ενα πιατο
> 2)βρωμη(κανονικη ποστητα γυρω στα 60-70 γραμμαρια
> ...


?ρε παιδια..μια απαντηση... :01. Sad:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

1) δεν ειναι καλη επιλογη το γιαουρτι μεταπροπονητικα. 

2) σημαινει οτι εχεις πολυ γρηγορο μεταβολισμο.

3) κανα σαντουιτσακι με ψωμι ολικης λαχανικο και κρεας κοτοπουλο ψαρι. Εκει το γιαουρτι ειναι καλυτερο απο οτι μεταπροπονητικα.

4) 1-2γρ εχει. Κακη επιλογη γενικα.

----------


## Angelos13

Παιδια μιας και ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος της ιστοσελιδας δινει ιδιαιτερη εμφαση στη διατροφη, θα ηθελα να γραψω το δικο μου προγραμμα πανω κατω να μου πειτε αποψεις.

πρωι : 5 φρυγανιες με μελι +200ml γαλα +1 φρουτο
κατα τις 10 : συνηθως ενα φρουτο
μεσημερι : 220 γρ κοτοπουλο(ή 300 γρ μπριζολα χωρις λιπος ή κρεας ή κατι αλλο πλουσιο σε πρωτεϊνες) + ρυζι ή μακαρονια ή κριθαρακι (100γρ)
απογευμα : ενα φρουτο+ ισοτονικο ποτο + 300 ml γαλα
βραδυ : κατι παρομοιο με το μεσημερι

Ολα τα χρησιμοποιω τις μερες που κανω προπονηση και αναλογα την ενταση της ρυθμιζω τις θερμιδες( 2500-3100 ημερισιως)

Θα ηθελα να ακουσω αποψεις και φυσικα αν θελετε να μου προσθαφεραισετε κατι  :01. Smile:

----------


## warrior s

> Παιδια μιας και ενα πολυ μεγαλο μερος της ιστοσελιδας δινει ιδιαιτερη εμφαση στη διατροφη, θα ηθελα να γραψω το δικο μου προγραμμα πανω κατω να μου πειτε αποψεις.
> 
> πρωι : 5 φρυγανιες με μελι +200ml γαλα +1 φρουτο
> κατα τις 10 : συνηθως ενα φρουτο
> μεσημερι : 220 γρ κοτοπουλο(ή 300 γρ μπριζολα χωρις λιπος ή κρεας ή κατι αλλο πλουσιο σε πρωτεϊνες) + ρυζι ή μακαρονια ή κριθαρακι (100γρ)
> απογευμα : ενα φρουτο+ ισοτονικο ποτο + 300 ml γαλα
> βραδυ : κατι παρομοιο με το μεσημερι
> 
> Ολα τα χρησιμοποιω τις μερες που κανω προπονηση και αναλογα την ενταση της ρυθμιζω τις θερμιδες( 2500-3100 ημερισιως)
> ...


Η δική μου άποψη είναι οτι θα μπορούσες στο πρωινό να βάλεις 1 αυγο ή και 2 ολοκληρα επιπλέον. Απο κει και περα θεωρώ ότι ειναι πολύ καλη επιλογή η νωπη γυρη στο πρωινο. 1 με 2 κουταλιες. Δινει βιταμίνες πρωτεινη ενζυμα και κάνει καλό γενικότερα. ή θα μπορούσες να παρεις μαγια μπύρας σε σκόνη που ειναι φυσικο συμπλήρωμα διατροφης
Απο κει και περα καλό είναι να τρως ψαρι γιατι εχει ω3 ή μπορεις να παρεις συμπλήρωμα ω3 ή fishoil. Και το μουρουνέλαιο είναι πολύ καλό ¨cod liver oil¨ γιατί έχει λυποδιαλιτες βιταμίνες και κάποια ω3, κυκλοφορεί σε συμπλήρωμα και είναι φτηνό.  :01. Wink:

----------


## F1_yamaha

στοχος γραμμωση (θελω να κοπω) εχω ξεκινιση εδω και 20 μερες.
πρωι 
πρωτα 40-50 MIn διαδρομο
γαλα 0% 250ml
και 50 γρ διμιτριακα (δεν μπορω με τπτ να φαω βρωμη εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα ).
1 αυγο και 3 ασπραδια

δεκατιανο 

150 γρ κοτοπουλο η 150 γρ μοσχαρι με σαλατα 2 κουταλιες λαδι και 200 γρ πατατα.

προπονιση gym

μεσιμεριανο

150 γρ κοτοπουλο η 150 γρ μοσχαρι με σαλατα 2 κουταλιες λαδι +200 γρ πατατα

απογευμα

150 γρ κοτοπουλο η 150 γρ μοσχαρι με σαλατα 1 κουταλιες λαδι

βραδι

150 γρ κοτοπουλο η 150 γρ μοσχαρι με σαλατα 1 κουταλιες λαδι

πριν κοιμιθω ενα γιαουρτι 0% με 10 αμιγδαλα

η 2 κουταλιες λαδι ειναι για να σημπληροσο τισ θερμιδες που μου λιπουν δεν ξερω αν ειναι λαθος

1 μερα εχω μοσχαρι 1 ψαρι και στο τελος καθε μηνα θα αφερω θερμιδες απο ελαιολαδο

αν μπορει καπιος καπια συμβουλή θελω γράμμωση.

θερμιδες συντήρησης με εναν προχειρο υπολογισμο που εκανα ειναι γυρο στης 3150 . η διατροφη που εβαλα εχει 2800.

----------


## nikos1234

> 1) δεν ειναι καλη επιλογη το γιαουρτι μεταπροπονητικα. 
> 
> 2) σημαινει οτι εχεις πολυ γρηγορο μεταβολισμο.
> 
> 3) κανα σαντουιτσακι με ψωμι ολικης λαχανικο και κρεας κοτοπουλο ψαρι. Εκει το γιαουρτι ειναι καλυτερο απο οτι μεταπροπονητικα.
> 
> 4) 1-2γρ εχει. Κακη επιλογη γενικα.


δεκατιανο δεν μπροω να φαω...τι αλλο να βαλω το πρωι?τρωω...

γαλα ενα πιαστο
βρωμη 65 γραμμαρια
2-3 αβγα βραστα ολοκληρα
3 φετες γαλοπουλα

οταν γουργουριζει η κοιλια μου να τρωω κατι η αν εχω φαιε μια ωρα πριν να μην τρωω τιποτα?

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια αν καποια μερα δεν μπορω να φαω υδατανθρακα...και φαω παραπανω ρπωτεινη πεοραζει?θα το αντικαταστησει?

αν ειναι στο μεταπορπονητικο πεοραζει?

νταξη 1 στο τοσο θα γινει αυτο....απλα ρωταω...

και αν μπορειττς απαντηστε και στο απαο πανω ποστ..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βαλε και κανα προβειο γιαουρτι αν θες στο πρωινο και εισαι κομπλε.

τωρα στο αλλο που ρωτας,φαε πρωτεινη ναι,τι σε μπερδευει ακριβως?Μετρας θερμιδες γενικα?

Παντως απο ο,τι σ'εχω κοψει ψυριζεις τη μαιμου χωρις λογο,απλοποιησε τα λιγο στο μυαλο σου και χαλαρωσε.

----------


## Alex Pap

Ειμαι 16 χρονων και σχεδον 70 κιλα.. Σε καθημερινη βαση τρωω: 
Πρωι: κορν φλεικς με γαλα και μια μπανανα¨
Δεκατιανo: Μπαγκετα μαυρο ψωμι με cottage cheese 60-70 γραμμαρια γαλοπουλα, ντοματα και μετα ενα μηλο
Mεσημερι: Oτι εχει σπιτι  :01. Razz:  Συνηθως Ψαρι η κοτοπουλο, λαχανικα οσπρια κα
Πριν την προπο: Mια μπανανα
Mετα προπο: Eνα σκουπ (30 γραμ καθαρη πρωτεινη)
Βραδυ: Bραστο κοτοπουλο με πατατες (βραστες) σαλατα 
Πριν τον υπνο λιγο cottage

Tι λετε; Πρεπει να βαλω κι αλλη πρωτεινη στα γευματα και πως; Η να τρωω και κατι αλλο;

----------


## Action man

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετά την προπόνηση καλό θα ήταν μαζί με το σκπούπ να έχεις και κάποια μορφή υγρού κατά προτίμηση υδατάνθρακα για γρηγορότερη απορρόφηση και αποκατάσταση  γλυκόζης.

----------


## warrior s

> Ειμαι 16 χρονων και σχεδον 70 κιλα.. Σε καθημερινη βαση τρωω: 
> Πρωι: κορν φλεικς με γαλα και μια μπανανα¨
> Δεκατιανo: Μπαγκετα μαυρο ψωμι με cottage cheese 60-70 γραμμαρια γαλοπουλα, ντοματα και μετα ενα μηλο
> Mεσημερι: Oτι εχει σπιτι  Συνηθως Ψαρι η κοτοπουλο, λαχανικα οσπρια κα
> Πριν την προπο: Mια μπανανα
> Mετα προπο: Eνα σκουπ (30 γραμ καθαρη πρωτεινη)
> Βραδυ: Bραστο κοτοπουλο με πατατες (βραστες) σαλατα 
> Πριν τον υπνο λιγο cottage
> 
> Tι λετε; Πρεπει να βαλω κι αλλη πρωτεινη στα γευματα και πως; Η να τρωω και κατι αλλο;


Μια χαρα σε βρίσκω  :03. Thumb up: 
Όχι δε χρειάζεσαι άλλη πρωτεινη ούτε χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις κάτι  :01. Cool: 
Απλά το σωστο ήταν να την έβαζες στις ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΜΕΛΩΝ όπου βάζει ο καθενας τη διατρροφή του και όχι εδώ που απλά γινονται ερωτήσεις διατροφής




> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετά την προπόνηση καλό θα ήταν μαζί με το σκπούπ να έχεις και κάποια μορφή υγρού κατά προτίμηση υδατάνθρακα για γρηγορότερη απορρόφηση και αποκατάσταση  γλυκόζης.


Ναι αυτο θα μπορούσε να το κάνει ή να προσθέσει κανα 2 μπανάνες μαζί με την πρωτεινη




> Σορρυ αν εκανα βλακεια! Υπεθεσα οτι εδω θα ηταν το σωστο τοπικ..


Δεν πειράζει εντάξει, μικρό το κακο!!!

----------


## Alex Pap

> Μια χαρα σε βρίσκω 
> Όχι δε χρειάζεσαι άλλη πρωτεινη ούτε χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις κάτι 
> Απλά το σωστο ήταν να την έβαζες στις ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΜΕΛΩΝ όπου βάζει ο καθενας τη διατρροφή του και όχι εδώ που απλά γινονται ερωτήσεις διατροφής
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι αυτο θα μπορούσε να το κάνει ή να προσθέσει κανα 2 μπανάνες μαζί με την πρωτεινη


Σορρυ αν εκανα βλακεια! Υπεθεσα οτι εδω θα ηταν το σωστο τοπικ..

----------


## Alex Pap

Το σιροπι γλυκοζης που υπαρχει στα σουπερ μαρκετ λετε; Το διαλυω στο νερο που εχω την πρωτεινη η το τρωω οπως ειναι;  :01. Razz:

----------


## warrior s

> Το σιροπι γλυκοζης που υπαρχει στα σουπερ μαρκετ λετε; Το διαλυω στο νερο που εχω την πρωτεινη η το τρωω οπως ειναι;


Και αυτο θα μπορουσες να πάρεις αλλά δεν στο προτείνω γιατι είναι δύσκολο να διαλυθει και θα αναγκαστεις να το πετάξεις. Βαλε 1 2 μπανάνες, μια χαρα ειναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Alex Pap

> Και αυτο θα μπορουσες να πάρεις αλλά δεν στο προτείνω γιατι είναι δύσκολο να διαλυθει και θα αναγκαστεις να το πετάξεις. Βαλε 1 2 μπανάνες, μια χαρα ειναι


Ρε φιλε τρωω ηδη 2 μπανανες την ημερα  :01. Razz:  θα στουμπωσω  :01. ROFL:

----------


## warrior s

> Ρε φιλε τρωω ηδη 2 μπανανες την ημερα  θα στουμπωσω


Σιγά ρε συ  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle: 
Πιες ενα χυμο πορτοκάλι τότε. Στιψε 2 3 πορτοκάλια και πιες το χυμο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Alex Pap

> Σιγά ρε συ  
> Πιες ενα χυμο πορτοκάλι τότε. Στιψε 2 3 πορτοκάλια και πιες το χυμο


Xαχα ισχυει :03. Thumb up:  Να σαι καλα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## the anthropologist

kalispera paidia, eimai kainourgios sto forum kai pleon eipa na asxolithw polu pio sovara me to gym.Auto poy thelw na mathw einai poia akrivws einai ta apotelesmata ths taurinhs sto swma oson afora ton ogko???? den vriskw arketes plhrofories pouthena kai eipa na rwthsw edw gt olo kai kapoios tha gnwrizei

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλησπερα,αρχικα γραφε ελληνικα γιατι ειναι βασικός κανονας του φορουμ.Η ταυρίνη δενε εχει καμια σχεση με την αυξηση του ογκου,ενα ελευθερο αμινοξυ ειναι που δρα κυριως  σαν νευροδιαβιβαστης,χρήσιμο μεν αλλα δεν εχει αμεση σχεση με την μυικη υπερτροφια...  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B7%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## the anthropologist

Σορρυ δεν ειχα ιδεα για τον τροπο γραφης... :01. Razz:  .Και τι θα μπορουσα να παρω περα απο πρωτεινη για αυξηση ογκου??? ειμαι 1.90 και 85 κιλα και δεν μπορω να βαλω καθολου ογκο χερια στηθος κλπ....

----------


## beefmeup

η κουβεντα καλο ειναι να συνεχιστει εδω,η καλυτερα να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα μαν κ να μας λες 2-3 πραγματα για σενα,τι τρως,τι προπονησεις κανεις κλπ,για να παρεις καμια αποψη..
αυτο το θεμα αφορα την διατροφη,οχι τα συμπληρωματα..

----------


## tolis93

ξεκινα τρωγε...κ αν δν παιρνεις με τπτ υπαρχει και η αλλη λυση....πληρες γαλα 2 μπανανες ενα γιαουρτι και καμια 100αρα γρ βρωμη.αν γουσταρεις κ φυστικοβουτηρο.ολα στο μιξερ και πινε ενα τετοιο τη μερα να σ πω εγω πως παιρνεις μετα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Τασος Α.

Geia sas. Tha eithela na m pei kapios an xerei an merika fagita isws (proteines) voeithoun sto na trefete swsta o mhs k na menei h gramosh kai to fouskoma ton mpratson!!
 To thema m einai pws gia ligo kairo afisa thn gymnastikh logo ygeias kai twra exasa ton ogko m ekana toulaxiston 3-4 fores thn vdomada varh sto spiti m me stravompara k varakia kai eixa kanei se 1 mhna to poly arketa megala mpratsa k eidi eixe xekinisei arketa kalh gramosh se dikefalo k trikefalo alla k se ollo to swma.. To thema einai pws den xerw ti akrivos etroga gt den ypologiza to ti trow dld ennow pws den xerw an etroga kiriws proteines opws kotopoulo h kati tetio, gia auto tha eithela me liga logia na m peite an to kathimerino fagito p trome mesimeri k vrady an paizei rolo ston ogko k sthn gramosh mas. Kai an nai p nomizw gt exw psaxtei alla den eimai sigouros an ontws vohthaei ti fagita tha prepei na trow gia na to xana petixw (Trow fusiologika paw sto gym alla to priximo kai to fardos den menei)

 SAS EYXARISTW ^_^

----------


## Devil

καταρχην καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ..... :02. Welcome: 

δευτερον γραφε με ελληνικα...... ειναι κανονας του φορουμ....

----------


## Rocknrolla

To καλαμακι κοτοπουλο απο τι κρεας ειναι συνηθως?  (στηθος?  :01. Razz: )

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Συνηθως μπουτι.

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Συνηθως μπουτι.


θενκς!

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια η καπνιστη γαλοπουλα κανει κακο αν τρωω 3-4 φετες την μερα?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Τα καπνιστά γενικά δεν ειναι και ότι καλύτερο για τον οργανισμό,αν μπορείς τρωγε καποιες μερες βραστή και καποιες καπνιστή για τη γευση...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ολα τα αλλαντικα θα πρεπε να αποφευγονται,τουλαχιστον η τακτικη χρηση τους.Τα νιτρικα συντηρητικα που εχουν μεσα ειναι θανατος.

----------


## nikos1234

ok,σας ευχαριστω παιδια..θα τρωω μερα παρα μερα...

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια εγω πριν κοιμηθω εγω τρωω μια χουφτα κασιους(ξηροι καρποι)...μια χουφτα ποσαν γραμμαρια ειναι περιπου και ποσες θερμιδες παιρνω?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

20gr κασιους 110 θερμιδες.

Μια χουφτα ειναι γενικό.
Ζυγιζε τα γιατι αλλιως μπορεις να ξεφυγεις πολυ.

----------


## nikos1234

> 20gr κασιους 110 θερμιδες.
> 
> Μια χουφτα ειναι γενικό.
> Ζυγιζε τα γιατι αλλιως μπορεις να ξεφυγεις πολυ.


  ok..δηλαδη αμα τρωω 20 γραμμαρια ειμαι καλυμμενος?η θελω κ λιγο ΄παραπανω?(14 χρονων,1.77 62 κιλα)

----------


## tolis93

εξαρταται απο το τι τρως την υπολοιπη μερα.εκει βλεπεις ποσο χρειαζεσαι κ απο τι.αν μιλας για καλα λιπαρα κτλπ.παλι δε ξερουμε τι παιρνεις μεσα στη μερα

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ναι οκ μου φαινονται 20γρ.

----------


## nikos1234

ok ετχαριστω πανο...τολη μεσα στην εμρα αντε να βαλω λαδι στα φαγητα..τιποτα αλλο απο καλα λιπαρα..εσυ τι λες?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Δεν μπορω να στο απαντησω γιατι δεν ξερω ουτε τον στοχο σου, ουτε τις αναγκες σου. Υπολογισε ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεσαι και ποσταρε να τις συζητησουμε.

----------


## nikos1234

> Δεν μπορω να στο απαντησω γιατι δεν ξερω ουτε τον στοχο σου, ουτε τις αναγκες σου. Υπολογισε ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζεσαι και ποσταρε να τις συζητησουμε.


 γυρω στις 3000-3.250 πρεπει να παρω..εχω και διατροφη στην ενοτητα διατροφες μελων..αν θες τσεκαρε....

----------


## uplifter7

καλημερα..θα ηθελα να ρωτισο πως βλεπεται αν στο πρωινο ειχα κουακερ με αβγα και στο επομενο γευμα whey με μπανανα?

----------


## reignman007

Καλημερα.
Γιατι δεν συνηθιζονται αυγα σε αλλο γευμα πλην του πρωινου?Με βολευει πολυ καποια τυπου ομελεττα το μεσημερι και θα ηθελα να ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να μην το κανω.Μιλαω φυσικα για τις μερες που δεν εχω φαει 6 αυγα πχ ηδη για πρωινο.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Kαλημερα,κανενα πρόβλημα μα τα αυγα απλά οι περισσότεροι τα βαζουν στο πρωινό σαν ευκολη πρωτείνη.Εχω στανταρ ομελετα καθε απογευμα(εκτός απο 2 μερες τη βδομαδα)και ειναι μια χαρα,μανιταρι-πιπεριές και λίγο μαυρο ψωμί,πληρες γευμα!

----------


## tolis93

just for the record υπαρχουν κ παστεριωμενα ασπραδια η ολοκληρα αυγα σε μπουκαλι.αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο ευκολο σε θεμα μαγειρεματος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kotsoum

Οι συσκευασμενες φετες γαλοπουλας κατα ποσο ειναι υγιεινες και θρεπτικες ρε παιδια? Κανει να τρωμε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## ger1975

> Οι συσκευασμενες φετες γαλοπουλας κατα ποσο ειναι υγιεινες και θρεπτικες ρε παιδια? Κανει να τρωμε?


Ότι είναι συσκευασμένο σίγουρα έχει περάσει από επεξεργασία και σίγουρα θα έχει συντηρητικά... για μένα καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις λίγο φιλέτο γαλοπούλας από το κρεοπωλείο , να το βράσεις και να το βάλεις στο ψυγείο και να το βάζεις στο τοστ κάθε μέρα .

Τώρα αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό τότε καλύτερα πάρε την γαλοπούλα εν ελλάδι με μόνη διαφορά ότι είναι ακριβή ή όπως έχω διαβάσει η Νίκας η καπνιστή είναι η καλύτερη και ελεγμένη.....

----------


## SkillBill

> Οι συσκευασμενες φετες γαλοπουλας κατα ποσο ειναι υγιεινες και θρεπτικες ρε παιδια? Κανει να τρωμε?


δεν ειναι κακες,αλλα εχουν μονο 2.5 γρ πρωτ η μια οποτε δε συμφερει οικονομικα,θα θες 10 τετοιες μονο για πρωινο  :01. Razz: 

εγο παιρνω για τοστ αυτες που σου κοβουν εκεινη την ωρα στο σουπερμαρκετ,φανταζομαι οι αλλες θα εχουν πολυ περισσοτερα συντηρητικα..

----------


## manhell

παιδια μια απλη ερωτηση..αν μειωσω της πλεονασματικες θερμιδες απο +400 απο διατροφη συντηρησης σε +200 θα εχω λιγοτερα μυικα οφελη? παντα η προπονηση σε ιδια ενταση και πυκνοτητα! :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> παιδια μια απλη ερωτηση..αν μειωσω της πλεονασματικες θερμιδες απο +400 απο διατροφη συντηρησης σε +200 θα εχω λιγοτερα μυικα οφελη? παντα η προπονηση σε ιδια ενταση και πυκνοτητα!


μπα.τα ιδια μυικα οφελη θα εχεις.αρκετη πρωτεινη κοιτα να παιρνεις πανω απο 200-300 θερμιδες εξτρα δε νομιζω να σε οφελει.

----------


## manhell

> μπα.τα ιδια μυικα οφελη θα εχεις.αρκετη πρωτεινη κοιτα να παιρνεις πανω απο 200-300 θερμιδες εξτρα δε νομιζω να σε οφελει.


ωραια τοτε..χαιρομαι γιατι σκοπευω να αρχισω αεροβια με ελαφρως υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη  :01. Smile:

----------


## average_joe

> Εγώ πάντως, με τη διατροφή που κάνω, τις μέρες που δεν πάω gym τρώω 70γρ βρώμη την ημέρα, ενώ τις μέρες που πάω γύρω στα 200γρ πατάτα/ρύζι (40-60γρ υδ.) και 70γρ βρώμη. Αυτό που παρατήρησα όμως είναι λίπος στο στομάχι, ενώ ξεκάθαρα είναι λίγοι υδατάνθρακες... Θεωρώ εαυτόν ενδομορφικό, μιας και ήμουν 120 κιλά (τώρα είμαι 94) Λες να έχω πρόβλημα *και να παχαίνω εύκολα ή μήπως αντιδρά ο οργανισμός και δε χάνει λίπος αλλά μυς με αποτέλεσμα να έχω τέτοια αποτελέσματα*;


μια χαρα το χεις σχεδιασει, σε αυτο που λες δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη διαδικασια να χασεις μυς εκτος αν το ποσοστο λιπους σου ειναι υπερβολικα χαμηλο και συγχρονως εχεις παραπανω μυικοτητα σε σχεση με τον μεσο ανθρωπο.
τωρα σε τι φαση εισαι, υποθερμιδικα κινεισαι και αν ναι ποσο καιρο?
επισης απο τη στιγμη που εχασες πολλα κιλα (ωραιος  :03. Thumb up: ), το πιο πιθανο ειναι να χεις αυξημενο αριθμο λιποκυτταρων συην περιοχη της κοιλιας.
τσεκαρε το αρθρο και τη συζητηση μπορει να σε βοηθησει.
αν θες ποσταρε διατροφη στο subforum  να παρεις περισσοτερες αποψεις.

----------


## Rocknrolla

Το Κότσι - Ποντίκι τι μερος του βοδινου ειναι? (ψαχνω να δω πως θα το γραψω στα αγγλικα για να βρω θερμιδες,πρωτεινη κτλπ)

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια οταν κανω το cheat meal εκεινη την μερα καλο ειναι να μειωσω λιγο τις ποσοτητες στα αλλα γευματα (συγκριτικα με τις μερες π δεν κανω cheat)η να τις αφησω ιδιες?

Δεν μετραω θερμιδες αλλα με το ματι τα υπολογιζω..τι λετε?

----------


## Rocknrolla

> παιδια οταν κανω το cheat meal εκεινη την μερα καλο ειναι να μειωσω λιγο τις ποσοτητες στα αλλα γευματα (συγκριτικα με τις μερες π δεν κανω cheat)η να τις αφησω ιδιες?
> 
> Δεν μετραω θερμιδες αλλα με το ματι τα υπολογιζω..τι λετε?


Εαν δεν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες που θελεις καθε μερα δεν χρειαζεται να ελλατωσεις.

Εξαλου γιαυτο λεγεται και τσιτ οχι μονο επειδη ειναι σαβουρα αλλα επειδη τρως και παραπανω  :01. Razz:  

Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου εμενα, τωρα αναλογα και τι θελει ο καθενας.

----------


## John25

1 τοστ (γαλοπούλα/τυρί/μαρούλι) το απόγευμα και 1 γιαούρτι (πλήρες 10% με μέλι τις περισσότερες) μετά το βραδινό που έχω εντάξει καθημερινά στη διατροφή μου παράλληλα με τα 3 βασικά γεύματα είναι σωστό/αποτελεσματικό? Θα δω διαφορά ή το μόνο που θα καταφέρω θα΄ναι κοιλιά? Σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με έντονο πρόγραμμα όγκου (1.83, 69Kg) Έχω και μια σακούλα δεξτρόζη κάπου ξεχασμένη, να το συνδυάσω κάπως ή δε χρειάζεται? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## xrhstos1994

Τρεις πηγές πρωτείνης σε ένα γεύμα? Ρύζι βραστό-κοτόπουλο στήθος-μπρόκολο βραστό. Σήμερα το δοκίμασα και είναι ωραίος συνδιασμός. Ισχύει ότι και τα τρία είναι
πηγές πρωτείνης?? Όποιος ξέρει ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Όχι,μονο το κοτοπουλο,το ρυζι εχει ελαχιστες φυτικές πρωτείνες στα 100γρμ,6-7 και το μπροκολο ακομα λιγότερες(2-3).....Παντως μπροκολο να τρως οσο μπορείς,ειναι εξαιρετική τροφή απο κάθε αποψη...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos1234

> Όχι,μονο το κοτοπουλο,το ρυζι εχει ελαχιστες φυτικές πρωτείνες στα 100γρμ,6-7 και το μπροκολο ακομα λιγότερες(2-3).....Παντως μπροκολο να τρως οσο μπορείς,ειναι εξαιρετική τροφή απο κάθε αποψη...


μπορεις να πεις τι περιεχει?

να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση..2 γραμμαρια η 2.5 επι το βαρος μας ειναι καλυτερο να επρνουμε ως πρωτεινη?η επιπλεον ρπωτεινη μπορει να γινει κ λιπος?
την ρπωτεινη να τηνε χω σταθερη και να αυξανω τον υδατανθρακα οταν δεν βλεπω αυξηση βαρους?(μπορεις please να δεις και την διατροφη μου στην εντοτηα διατροφες μελων?)

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## tolis93

> μπορεις να πεις τι περιεχει?
> 
> να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση..2 γραμμαρια η 2.5 επι το βαρος μας ειναι καλυτερο να επρνουμε ως πρωτεινη?η επιπλεον ρπωτεινη μπορει να γινει κ λιπος?
> την ρπωτεινη να τηνε χω σταθερη και να αυξανω τον υδατανθρακα οταν δεν βλεπω αυξηση βαρους?(μπορεις please να δεις και την διατροφη μου στην εντοτηα διατροφες μελων?)
> 
> Ευχαριστω...


μη μπερδευεσαι με τοσα πολλα.ενα ενα  :01. Wink:  πρωτεινη αν μετρας κ φυτικη μαζι καλο ειναι επι 2,2-2,5 το βαρος σου. η επιπλεον πρωτεινη ναι γινεται λιπος αλλα μονο οταν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες σου.κ εκει μπαινουν αλλες διαδικασιες αλλοι λενε οτι δεν καθεται η πρωτεινη αλλοι λενε οτι για να μετατραπει η πρωτεινη σε λιπος το σωμα δαπανα αρκετη ενεργεια οποτε ειναι σα να μη καθεται κτλπ.δε ξερω περεταιρω να στο αναλυσω βλακειες μη σ λεω. οταν δεν ανεβαζεις κιλα καλο ειναι να αυξανεις 30-30-30 πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπαρα κ οχι μονο το ενα η το αλλο.μυικη αναπτυξη θες αρα πρωτεινη. :08. Toast:

----------


## Weegee

Γεια, υπάρχει μαγαζί που να πουλάει φιλέτο κοτόπουλο bulk (κατεψυγμένο ή όχι);

----------


## nikos1234

> μη μπερδευεσαι με τοσα πολλα.ενα ενα  πρωτεινη αν μετρας κ φυτικη μαζι καλο ειναι επι 2,2-2,5 το βαρος σου. η επιπλεον πρωτεινη ναι γινεται λιπος αλλα μονο οταν ξεπερνας τις θερμιδες σου.κ εκει μπαινουν αλλες διαδικασιες αλλοι λενε οτι δεν καθεται η πρωτεινη αλλοι λενε οτι για να μετατραπει η πρωτεινη σε λιπος το σωμα δαπανα αρκετη ενεργεια οποτε ειναι σα να μη καθεται κτλπ.δε ξερω περεταιρω να στο αναλυσω βλακειες μη σ λεω. οταν δεν ανεβαζεις κιλα καλο ειναι να αυξανεις 30-30-30 πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες λιπαρα κ οχι μονο το ενα η το αλλο.μυικη αναπτυξη θες αρα πρωτεινη.


ευχαριστω...αλλα το προβλημα βασικα ειναι οτι δεν μετραω πσοοτητες και την μια μερα μπορει να φαω αρκετα παραπνω υδατανθρακα απο μια αλλη η λιγοτερη ρπωτεινη..δεν μπορω να το ρυθμισω αυτο..πειραζει?
γενικα η συνολικη πρωτεινη μου κυμαινεται 2.5χ64 κιλα που ειμαι =160 γραμμαρια...

----------


## tolis93

κοιτα τις ημερες π τρως πλ υδατανθρακα κανε τις βαριες σου προπονησεις κ τις ελαφριες οταν τρως λιγοτερο.πρωτεινη και 10 γρ πανω 10 κατω να σαι εισαι ενταξει δε θα χεις διαφορες εκτος αν εννοεις οτι απο το 2,5 πεφτεις στο 1 ξερω γω

----------


## nikos1234

> κοιτα τις ημερες π τρως πλ υδατανθρακα κανε τις βαριες σου προπονησεις κ τις ελαφριες οταν τρως λιγοτερο.πρωτεινη και 10 γρ πανω 10 κατω να σαι εισαι ενταξει δε θα χεις διαφορες εκτος αν εννοεις οτι απο το 2,5 πεφτεις στο 1 ξερω γω


oxi ρε συ απλα μια τρωω 2χ και μια 2.5 χ το βαρος μου..ομως εκεινη την μερα θα φαω παραπαν η λιγοτερο υδατανθθρακα..τεσπα..

----------


## nikos1234

aν θες πηγαινε κ στις διατροφες μελων να τσεκαρεις και την δικιαμου

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> μπορεις να πεις τι περιεχει?
> 
> να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση..2 γραμμαρια η 2.5 επι το βαρος μας ειναι καλυτερο να επρνουμε ως πρωτεινη?η επιπλεον ρπωτεινη μπορει να γινει κ λιπος?
> την ρπωτεινη να τηνε χω σταθερη και να αυξανω τον υδατανθρακα οταν δεν βλεπω αυξηση βαρους?(μπορεις please να δεις και την διατροφη μου στην εντοτηα διατροφες μελων?)
> 
> Ευχαριστω...


Αν εννοείς το μπροκολο μπορείς να δεις εδω http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...BF%CE%BB%CE%BF αλλα νομιζω οτι εχουμε θεμα στο φορουμ,κανε μια αναζητηση....Για τα υπολοιπα οτι σου ειπε ο Τολης, δεν χρειαζεται πανικός,ειδικά για εναν αρχαριο μια ποσοτητα κοντα στο 1,5 με 1,7 για τη ζωική πρωτείνη ειναι μια χαρά....Αργότερα σιγα-σιγά ανεβάζεις αναλογα με τους στόχους σου και φυσικά την εξελιξη που εχεις....

----------


## nikos1234

> Αν εννοείς το μπροκολο μπορείς να δεις εδω http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...BF%CE%BB%CE%BF αλλα νομιζω οτι εχουμε θεμα στο φορουμ,κανε μια αναζητηση....Για τα υπολοιπα οτι σου ειπε ο Τολης, δεν χρειαζεται πανικός,ειδικά για εναν αρχαριο μια ποσοτητα κοντα στο 1,5 με 1,7 για τη ζωική πρωτείνη ειναι μια χαρά....Αργότερα σιγα-σιγά ανεβάζεις αναλογα με τους στόχους σου και φυσικά την εξελιξη που εχεις....


 Ευχαριστω ρε συ να σαι καλα....

----------


## Alex Pap

Ειναι καλο να πινω νερο κατα την διαρκεια του φαγητου;

----------


## kostas_m

αν πούμε ότι θέλω 3000 θερμίδες την ημέρα για να κρατάω το βάρος μου ... όπως είναι 

πόσες πρέπει να κατεβώ για να χάνω 1 ή και 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα ;

----------


## Mpozos

> αν πούμε ότι θέλω 3000 θερμίδες την ημέρα για να κρατάω το βάρος μου ... όπως είναι 
> 
> πόσες πρέπει να κατεβώ για να χάνω 1 ή και 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα ;


2000 περίπου για 1 κιλο την εβδομάδα.

----------


## tolis93

> αν πούμε ότι θέλω 3000 θερμίδες την ημέρα για να κρατάω το βάρος μου ... όπως είναι 
> 
> πόσες πρέπει να κατεβώ για να χάνω 1 ή και 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα ;


μη χανεις πανω απο μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα....χανεις αρκετη μυικη μαζα μετα.εκτος αν εισαι υπερβαρος εκει δε ξερω τι γινεται

----------


## kostas_m

στατιστικά με βάση το calories.com.gr

Φύλο: Άνδρας
Ηλικία: 18 Χρονών
Βάρος: 90 κιλά
Ύψος: 180 εκατοστά
Φυσική Δραστηρ.: Έντονη - Άσκηση 3-5 φορές την Εβδομάδα 

Δείκτης BMR: 3218.73 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα για να διατηρήσετε το βάρος σας

άρα το κάνω 2200 ;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ολα τα νουμερα ειναι θεωρητικά. Ψαχνοντας θα πας.  Φαε γυρω στις 2400 για αρχη και πεφτε σιγα σιγα οσο επιβραδυνεται ο ρυθμος.

----------


## Mpozos

> στατιστικά με βάση το calories.com.gr
> 
> Φύλο: Άνδρας
> Ηλικία: 18 Χρονών
> Βάρος: 90 κιλά
> Ύψος: 180 εκατοστά
> Φυσική Δραστηρ.: Έντονη - Άσκηση 3-5 φορές την Εβδομάδα 
> 
> Δείκτης BMR: 3218.73 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα για να διατηρήσετε το βάρος σας
> ...


λοιπών συνονόματε, δεν ειναι σωστή λύση να πέσεις 1000 θερμίδες απο την μια στιγμή στην άλλη θα ταλαιπωρηθείς παρα πολύ και μετα απο ένα διάστημα θα κολλήσεις, ασε κιόλας  τα περισσότερα κιλα που θα χάσεις θα ναι μυικα πραγμα που δεν το θέλεις (αποτι νομίζω ) . καλό ειναι  να κόψεις αρχικά 300-400 θερμίδες με μια σωστή διατροφή 50 % υδατανθρακα 30 % πρωτεινη 20 % λιπαρα με  ενα σωστό πρόγραμμα καύσης λίπους.  ετσι θα καταφέρεις να συντηρήσεις την μυική σου μάζα και να διώχνεις σιγά σιγά το λίπος, τα αποτελέσματα θα ειναι αξιοθαύμαστα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_m

> λοιπών συνονόματε, δεν ειναι σωστή λύση να πέσεις 1000 θερμίδες απο την μια στιγμή στην άλλη θα ταλαιπωρηθείς παρα πολύ και μετα απο ένα διάστημα θα κολλήσεις, ασε κιόλας  τα περισσότερα κιλα που θα χάσεις θα ναι μυικα πραγμα που δεν το θέλεις (αποτι νομίζω ) . καλό ειναι  να κόψεις αρχικά 300-400 θερμίδες με μια σωστή διατροφή 50 % υδατανθρακα 30 % πρωτεινη 20 % λιπαρα με  ενα σωστό πρόγραμμα καύσης λίπους.  ετσι θα καταφέρεις να συντηρήσεις την μυική σου μάζα και να διώχνεις σιγά σιγά το λίπος, τα αποτελέσματα θα ειναι αξιοθαύμαστα.



καταρχάς ευχαριστώ τον πάνο για την απάντηση...

κατά δεύτερον συνονόματε... και βέβαια δεν θέλω άλλο μυικά να πέσω αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια επειδή έκανα δίαιτα με έναν διατροφολόγο (αν δεις στα θέματα μου θα καταλάβεις) και έχασα μυϊκό και πολλά νερά... 

σκέφτομαι να κάνω δευτέρα τετάρτη πέμπτη παρασκευή Σάββατο γυμναστήριο και επειδή είμαι ακόμα αρχάριος σε επίπεδο κιλών ... να δούμε πως θα τα πάω

αλλά έχω κουραστεί σχετικά με τις δίαιτες και με αυτά τα έστω 10 κιλά ... γιατί από πέρσι το καλοκαίρι ξεκίνησα και μετά για διάσημα σταμάτησα και ξανά άρχισα το Δεκέμβριο (πέρσι ήμουν 113)

οπότε ... καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## Mpozos

*** Στο ακριβώς από πάνω ποστ,το quote ειναι πλεονασμός .Mods Team ***

υπομονή και επιμονή κωνσταντίνε, γυμνάσου σωστά αυτές της μέρες τρώγε σωστά και τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν απο την πρώτη κιόλας βδομάδα αφού είσαι αρχάριος φρόντιζε να τα δίνεις όλα και να φροντίζεις να έχεις μικρά διαλύματα και όχι να σηκώνεις "πολλά" κιλά. σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε κουράγιο.

----------


## MrWhey

καλησπέρα σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφαγα φακές με ρύζι...τώρα φεύγω για το γυμναστήριο...όταν γυρίσω αμέσως θα φάω 7 ασπράδια,1μπανάνα και 1κουταλιά μέλι...μετα απο 45 λεπτά κάνω ένα ολοκληρωμένο γεύμα...το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν έχω κρέας,πηράζει αν φάω φακές με βραστή πατάτα ή να πάω να πάρω και κανα καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο(άσε που φοβάμαι μην με πιάσει η κοιλιά μου απο το καλαμάκι και χάσω κιλά απο τους εμετούς!!!μακριά απο εμάς)

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ...ΑΝΑΓΚΗ

----------


## warrior s

Δεν πειραζει φιλε μου αν δεν εχεις κρεας. Βαλε μαζι με τις φακες 2 ολοκληρα αυγα για να καλυψεις το προφιλ αμινοξεων και εισαι κομπλε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Το φακόρυζο ετσι κι αλλιως ανηκει στις συμπληρωματικές πρωτείνες και προσφερει πληρες προφίλ αμινοξέων-όπως και άλλοι συνδυασμοί βεβαια....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spiroskafk

Παίδες μια χαζή ίσως ερώτηση. Αν ετοιμάσω το μετα-προπονητικό ρόφημα ( νερο + πρωτείνη + μάλτο + δεξτρόζη )  :01. Smile Wide:  και τo φυλάξω στο ψυγείο για κανα ~2ώρο έτσι ώστε όταν γυρίσω απο το gym να το πιω κατευθείαν, είναι οκ? Εννοώ υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαλάσει η πρωτείνη ή η μάλτο/δεξτρόζη ?

----------


## liveris

> καλησπέρα σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφαγα φακές με ρύζι...τώρα φεύγω για το γυμναστήριο...όταν γυρίσω αμέσως θα φάω 7 ασπράδια,1μπανάνα και 1κουταλιά μέλι...μετα απο 45 λεπτά κάνω ένα ολοκληρωμένο γεύμα...το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν έχω κρέας,πηράζει αν φάω φακές με βραστή πατάτα ή να πάω να πάρω και κανα καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο(άσε που φοβάμαι μην με πιάσει η κοιλιά μου απο το καλαμάκι και χάσω κιλά απο τους εμετούς!!!μακριά απο εμάς)
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ...ΑΝΑΓΚΗ


οι φακες ειναι πληρες τροφη εχει πρωτεινη εχει  απολα..δε χρειαζεται να τρως κ κρεας με  τις φακες..!

----------


## billy89

> Παίδες μια χαζή ίσως ερώτηση. Αν ετοιμάσω το μετα-προπονητικό ρόφημα ( νερο + πρωτείνη + μάλτο + δεξτρόζη )  και τo φυλάξω στο ψυγείο για κανα ~2ώρο έτσι ώστε όταν γυρίσω απο το gym να το πιω κατευθείαν, είναι οκ? Εννοώ υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαλάσει η πρωτείνη ή η μάλτο/δεξτρόζη ?


Η πρωτείνη μυρίζει όσο μένει, τώρα βέβαια στο ψυγείο δεν ξέρω αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό? Θα σου πάρει πάνω από 2 λεπτά να τα βάλεις στο σέικερ και να τα χτυπήσεις?

----------


## spiroskafk

> Η πρωτείνη μυρίζει όσο μένει, τώρα βέβαια στο ψυγείο δεν ξέρω αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό? Θα σου πάρει πάνω από 2 λεπτά να τα βάλεις στο σέικερ και να τα χτυπήσεις?


Δίκιο έχεις απλά συνήθως είμαι πτώμα μετά το gym αλλα να μου πεις για 2 λεπτά δε έγινε και τίποτα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Pappous

Καλησπέρα σε όλους θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ενα πρόβλημα που έχω σχετικά με την αύξηση μυικής μάζας δεν είδα κάπου κάτι παρόμοιο και αναρωτιέμαι αν το έχουν και άλλα παιδιά.Ακολουθώ μια διατροφή που έφτιαξα για περίπου 3000 θερμίδες πάνω κάτω που χρειάζομαι στον όγκο,βέβαια δεν υπολόγισα και γραμμάριο με γραμμάριο,στο περίπου κινούμαι  :01. Razz: 
Το πρόβλημα μου λοιπόν είναι οτι δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά στο σώμα μου και ούτε στα κιλά μου!Μένω σταθερός αν και νιώθω πως υπερβαίνω κιόλας τις θερμίδες γιατί η διατροφή μου έχει ως εξής 
Πρωινό 
Αρκετή βρώμη η κουάκερ (περιπου 130 γραμμαρια) 
Γάλα 2%  η και πλήρες αν δεν υπάρχει 2% (δεν ξερω ακριβως ποσο αλλά γεμίζει 1 μπολ μεγάλο) 
2 ολόκληρα αυγά + 2-3 ασπράδια 
1-2 φέτες ψωμί ολικής κάποιες φορές 
2ο Γεύμα 
Δυστυχώς λόγω σχολείου κάποιες φορές δεν προλαβαίνω να ετοιμάσω κάτι και δεν τρώω ,άλλες φορές τρώω ενα τοστ με ψωμι ολικης και γαλοπούλα η ίσως έναν χυμό συσκευασμένο προκειμένου να μην μείνω εντελώς νηστικός
Μεσημεριανό 
Κοτόπουλο η Μοσχάρι η Γαλοπούλα με ότι έχει (π.χ Ρύζι,Φασολάκια,Αρακά,Μακαρόνια κτλ) + Σαλάτα και Ψωμί ολικής
4ο Γεύμα 
Υδατάνθρακες(Συνήθως Φρούτα) και ίσως κάποιες πρωτείνες απο το προηγούμενο γεύμα,Λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου επίσης πολλές φορές το τρώω σε λάθος χρόνο ,τρώω μικρες ποσότητες η ακόμη και καθόλου
Μεταπροπονητικό 
6-7-8 ασπράδια + 2 μπανάνες 
6ο Γεύμα 
Ότι και το μεσημέρι  η ίσως Τόνο με Σαλάτα και τοστ με γαλοπούλα
Τελευταίο γεύμα 
Συνήθως Γιαουρτάκι 2% με λίγα αμύγδαλα 

Δυστυχώς λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου δεν καταναλώνω πάντα τις ίδιες ποσότητες η τις ποσότητες που θα'πρεπε αλλά προσπαθώ να τις αντικαθιστώ στα υπόλοιπα γεύματα παρ'όλα αυτά δεν βλέπω διαφορές στα κιλά μου και γενικά καμία βελτίωση! παρεπιπτόντως είμαι 17 χρονών 1.87 76 κιλά. Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν κούρασα  και  καλοδεχούμενη κάθε γνώμη ,Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :01. Smile:  
(Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι προπονουμαι σε δημοτικο γυμναστήριο με μεγάλες ελλείψεις και έτσι δεν ακολουθώ τα κλασσικά split αλλά γυμνάζω 1 μέρα άνω κορμό 1 μέρα κάτω ,ρεπο,1 μέρα άνω 1 μέρα κάτω)

----------


## sAVAZz

8υμαται κανεις τα διατροφικα στοιχεια του αρακα???

----------


## kostas_m

ξέρουμε κανένα ιστότοπο που θα λέμε αν 140 γρ είναι 230 θερμίδες τα 250 γρ πόσα είναι ;

γιατί έχω αρχίσει και τα παίζω με τις πράξεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## sAVAZz

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE...B9%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## kostas_m

ναι σωστό κι αυτό ευχαριστώ  :03. Clap: 

το είχα ξεχάσει ότι βγαίνει με αυτό τον τρόπο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> 8υμαται κανεις τα διατροφικα στοιχεια του αρακα???


*στα 100γρμ.*

* ΝΕΡΟ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ   ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΕΣ  ΛΙΠΗ   ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ  ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ    ΦΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ    ΣΙΔΗΡΟΣ  ΝΑΤΡΙΟ  ΚΑΛΙΟ
*
                     %     Kcal              g              g               g                mg               mg            mg        mg     mg


ωμός          78.0        84             6.3        0.4             14.4             26             116             1.9         2       316

μαγειρ.        81.5        71              5.4       0.4             12.1             23             99            1.8            1       196

EDIT προσπαθω να στοιχισω τον πινακα αλλα το βγαζει οπως πριν...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sAVAZz

δεν πειραζει!!!ευχαριστω πολυ μαν

----------


## sAVAZz

πιες 8εωρειται τις πιο καταλληλες ωρες για πρασινο τσαι???το χρησιμοποιει κανεις σαν pre?

----------


## s0k0s

Παιδια γαλατακια με 0 λακτοζη ποια ειναι;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ξέρουμε κανένα ιστότοπο που θα λέμε αν 140 γρ είναι 230 θερμίδες τα 250 γρ πόσα είναι ;
> 
> γιατί έχω αρχίσει και τα παίζω με τις πράξεις


Αφού φρεσκάρισες λίγο τα μαθηματικά σου, να στο δώσω έτοιμο μη παιδεύεσαι κάθε φορά  :01. Mr. Green: 

http://internet-toolbox.com/calculator_ruleofthree

----------


## dorita

> Παιδια γαλατακια με 0 λακτοζη ποια ειναι;


αγνο, ολυμπος, δελτα,....το καλυτερο κ πιο ακριβο ειναι της δελτα!

----------


## s0k0s

> αγνο, ολυμπος, δελτα,....το καλυτερο κ πιο ακριβο ειναι της δελτα!


Ονομαζεται καπως συγκεκριμενα αυτο το γαλα; ή  το κανονικο; (πισω στα συστατικα που προσεξα σε κανα δυο, τωρα δν θυμαμαι εταιριας, δν ελεγε απο πισω για λακτοζη τιποτα).

----------


## dorita

> Ονομαζεται καπως συγκεκριμενα αυτο το γαλα; ή  το κανονικο; (πισω στα συστατικα που προσεξα σε κανα δυο, τωρα δν θυμαμαι εταιριας, δν ελεγε απο πισω για λακτοζη τιποτα).


οχι..της δελτα ειναι σε πορτοκαλι μπουκαλι κ γραφει γαλα χωρις λακτοζη...

----------


## s0k0s

> οχι..της δελτα ειναι σε πορτοκαλι μπουκαλι κ γραφει γαλα χωρις λακτοζη...


μαλιστα, Ντοριτα σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..!

----------


## sAVAZz

προτιμισε το αγνο καλυτερα αμα 8ες να το δεις πιο οικονομικα....το δελτα ειναι τουμπανο αλλα πολλα λεφτα ρε φιλε για την ποσοτητα τ!

----------


## s0k0s

> προτιμισε το αγνο καλυτερα αμα 8ες να το δεις πιο οικονομικα....το δελτα ειναι τουμπανο αλλα πολλα λεφτα ρε φιλε για την ποσοτητα τ!


το κανονικο αγνο ειναι ή καποιο συγκεκριμενο μου λες;

----------


## dorita

κ. σοκο κ αυτο σε πορτοκαλι ειναι.... :01. Smile: 
το αγνο ναι μεν ειναι το πιο οικονομικο αλλα ειναι το χειροτερο σε ποιοτητα!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Χειροτερο απο τη ΔΕΛΤΑ???Για κανενα λογο.Η ΔΕΛΤΑ ειναι το μαυρο προβατο ρε Ντοριτα.

----------


## dorita

> Χειροτερο απο τη ΔΕΛΤΑ???Για κανενα λογο.Η ΔΕΛΤΑ ειναι το μαυρο προβατο ρε Ντοριτα.


λυπαμαι που στο λεω αλλα ναι...εχω γνωστο που οι τελευταιες αναλυσεις σε εργαστηρια εδειξαν οτι η αγνο ειναι απο τις χειροτερες γιάυτο δεν βρισκεται κ σε ολα τα σουπερ μαρκετ!
οσο για το ολυμπος δεν ειναι κ τοπ..πιο πολυ διαφημιση...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

καλα δεν αντιλεγω,αλλα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι σχεδον ολα ειναι τα ιδια σκ@τ@.

Εχουμε περασει σε αλλη φαση απο τη στιγμη που μπηκαμε και μεις στον *ΠΟΕ* με ο,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται :03. Thumb up:

----------


## s0k0s

Τελικα ποιες εταιριες να δω; (εκτος την Δελτα που ειναι $$$  :01. Mr. Green: ) Και εκτος το Αγνο που ειναι  :08. Turtle:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dorita

> καλα δεν αντιλεγω,αλλα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι *σχεδον ολα ειναι τα ιδια σκ@τ@*.
> 
> Εχουμε περασει σε αλλη φαση απο τη στιγμη που μπηκαμε και μεις στον *ΠΟΕ* με ο,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται


συμφωνω...τι να πεις ;;;asta!!

----------


## dorita

> Τελικα ποιες εταιριες να δω; (εκτος την Δελτα που ειναι $$$ ) Και εκτος το Αγνο που ειναι


to μεσαιο!!! :01. Mr. Green: ..απο αυτο που σου εγραψα...ολυμπος(για να σε προλαβω :01. Mr. Green: ...η συσκευασια ειναι σε πρασινο κ grafei freelact)..

----------


## s0k0s

χεχε ωραια, να σε καλα, ευχαριστω τους παντες  :01. Smile:

----------


## psonara

> αγνο, ολυμπος, δελτα,....το καλυτερο κ πιο ακριβο ειναι της δελτα!


dorita οντως αυτα δεν φουσκωνουν?το λεω γιατι οταν πινω γαλα αμεσως πρηζομαι

----------


## dorita

> dorita οντως αυτα δεν φουσκωνουν?το λεω γιατι οταν πινω γαλα αμεσως πρηζομαι


αν εχεις δοκιμασει να πιεις σκετο γαλα κ βλεπεις κατευθειαν φουσκωματα στην κοιλια κ το χωνευεις δυσκολα πολυ πιθανον να εχεις δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη η οποια εμπεριεχει 1κανονικο γαλα...
αν ομως το πινεις με δημητριακα πρεπει να εξετασεις κ την ποιοτητα των δημητριακων σου γιατι πολλα του εμποριου δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο..οποτε γαλα κ δημητριακα μαζι πολυ πιθανον να τα χωνευεις δυσκολα κ αυτο μπορει να σου προκαλει κ δυσκοιλιοτητα απο οτι διαβασα σε 1ποστ σου...

τεσπα το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να δοκιμασεις... :01. Wink:

----------


## Aristosdem

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως να χρησιμοποιω το Φυστικοβούτυρο στιν διατροφη μου και σε τι ποσοτητες, κανει για βραδυ???

----------


## warrior s

20 γραμμάρια είναι καλά. Κανει για βράδυ  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

τις ποσοτητες τις καθοριζεις εσυ. 1 κουταλια σ δινει πανω κατω 20-30 γρ κ εχει 520-590 θερμιδες στα 100.βλεπεις κ κανεις.το βραδυ ναι μπορεις να το βαλεις(κ ειδικα με γιαουρτι μετραει) απλα κοιτα ειτε να φτιαξεις μονος σου(εχω ανεβασει κ συνταγη ) ειτε να βρεις ενα π δεν εχει τρανς πολυ αλατι ζαχαρες κ τετοια.πραμα σπανιο.ασε π το χρυσοπληρωνεις κ δε λεει :03. Thumb Down:  εκτος αν χτυπας στοκαρισμα μαζι με κανενα συμπληρωμα.εχει κ κατι ωραια(το χε ανεβασει ο beef) με σοκολατα μεσα.(2-3 φορες π πηρα εφυγε πολυ γρηγορα κ απο τοτε δε)

----------


## Aristosdem

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια για τις απαντησεις ...

----------


## Rocknrolla

Τα νουμερα ειναι ενδεικτικα!

Ασ πουμε ο αρακας στα 100 γραμμαρια εχει 100 θερμιδες.

Μετα που θα τον μαγειρεψουμε (με λιγη τοματα πχ) παει στις 120 θερμιδες.

Αν βαλουμε λαδι 100γρ (800 θερμιδες περιπου) ο αρακας σαν συνολο θα εχει 120+ 800 του λαδιου η υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει και παραπανω λογο μαγειρεματος?

----------


## grtech

> πεδες εχω ενα προβλημα βρηκα δουλεια  το θεμα ειναι οτι συσκευαζο προιοντα και θελει τρεξιμο ειμαι σε γραμωση και ειμαι υποθερμιδικα τι να κανω μπορω να συνεχισο ι δεν γινετε και αν συνεχεισο τι να αυξησο για να μην πεφτω (καταλαβενεται τι ενοώ )ποσο να αυξησο    τους  υδατανθρακες? και ποσες θερμιδες περιπου? θα ιταν μιπως καλα να παρω μια complete 8 πρωτεινη για πριν και στο δειαλημα της δουλειας ?ειναι 8αρο help πεδες οποιος μπορει κανω γραμωση 7 εβδομαδες και εχασα 4,5-5 kg  δεν θελω να παει σταφη ο κοπως μου.


Γεια σου kazos_GR, έχεις ανοίξει ήδη θέμα με την ερώτηση που κάνεις και εδώ στο θέμα γράμμωση και μάλιστα ακριβώς κάτω απο παρατήρηση που σου είχα κάνει για τον ίδιο λόγο των διπλών ίδιων μηνυμάτων σε διαφορετικά θέματα.

Σε παρακαλώ να μην ξανά επαναληφθεί. Καταντάει κουραστικό.

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια η μαγιονεζα ειναι καλη?

ειδα στο κουτακι οτι περιεχει 3 γραμμαρια λιπαρα ανα μεριδα αλλα τα περισσοετερα ειναι μονοακορεστα,δηλαδη καλα λιπαρα..εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αμα προσεχεις πολυ τη διατροφη σου τρωγε με μετρο,για τη γευση.

----------


## nikos1234

> αμα προσεχεις πολυ τη διατροφη σου τρωγε με μετρο,για τη γευση.


 οκ ευχαριστω...και η μερα οπου γινεται το cheat,πρεπει να ειναι ιδια σε συνολο σε θερμιδες με τις αλλες μερες η μπορει να ειναι και παραπανω?(εννοως πρεπει να μειωσω τις θερμιδες στα αλλα γευματα για να βγουν ιδιες θερμιδες?)

----------


## Giannistzn

Στο cheat τρως ο,τι θες. Καποιοι επιλεγουν σαβουρα, καποιοι ανεβαζουν θερμιδες απο ποιοτικες πηγες.

Το θεμα ειναι ο στοχος σου και τι κανεις την υπολοιπη εβδομαδα (ή στο διαστημα που δεν τσιταρεις). Εαν π.χ. εισαι υπερθερμιδικα ολο το διαστημα, στο cheat προσεχε τις ποσοτητες, εαν εισαι υποθερμιδικα ή ισοθερμικα εισαι πιο χαλαρος στο cheat.

Η γενικη αρχη ειναι οτι δεν μετρας θερμιδες ουτε χρειαζεται να ειναι στο οριο των ημερισιων θερμιδων σου. Αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ,

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Κατι ακόμα για τα τσιτ. Αν ξερεις οτι εχεις καποια δυσανεξία ή υποπτευεσαι οτι κατι σε μπλοκάρει ( π.χ. ασπρο αλεύρι, ζαχαρη, γαλακτοκομικά, γλουτένη κλπ κλπ) μην πας να λιανισεις κατι που εχει αυτά για να μην πας μερες πισω.

Το τσιτ καποιες φορές χρειάζεται απλά για να δωσει ωθηση στο σωμα σαν ενέργεια και κάποιες φορές για να ικανοποιήσει το μυαλό. Στην πρωτη φορτωσε καθαρό υδατανθρακα χωρις ελεος  στη δευτερη φαε βρωμικα.

----------


## nikos1234

> Στο cheat τρως ο,τι θες. Καποιοι επιλεγουν σαβουρα, καποιοι ανεβαζουν θερμιδες απο ποιοτικες πηγες.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι ο στοχος σου και τι κανεις την υπολοιπη εβδομαδα (ή στο διαστημα που δεν τσιταρεις). Εαν π.χ. εισαι υπερθερμιδικα ολο το διαστημα, στο cheat προσεχε τις ποσοτητες, εαν εισαι υποθερμιδικα ή ισοθερμικα εισαι πιο χαλαρος στο cheat.
> 
> Η γενικη αρχη ειναι οτι δεν μετρας θερμιδες ουτε χρειαζεται να ειναι στο οριο των ημερισιων θερμιδων σου. Αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ,


ευχαριστω πολυ...

στην ηλικια μου 14 χρονων αν κανω 2 φορες την εβδομδα τσιτ  απο 1-2 πιτογυρα καθε φορα ειναι πολυ?

----------


## nikos1234

> Κατι ακόμα για τα τσιτ. Αν ξερεις οτι εχεις καποια δυσανεξία ή υποπτευεσαι οτι κατι σε μπλοκάρει ( π.χ. ασπρο αλεύρι, ζαχαρη, γαλακτοκομικά, γλουτένη κλπ κλπ) μην πας να λιανισεις κατι που εχει αυτά για να μην πας μερες πισω.
> 
> Το τσιτ καποιες φορές χρειάζεται απλά για να δωσει ωθηση στο σωμα σαν ενέργεια και κάποιες φορές για να ικανοποιήσει το μυαλό. Στην πρωτη φορτωσε καθαρό υδατανθρακα χωρις ελεος  στη δευτερη φαε βρωμικα.


επισης ευχαριστω..αν θες απαντα και εσυ στο απο πανω ποστ...

----------


## Giannistzn

> ευχαριστω πολυ...
> 
> στην ηλικια μου 14 χρονων αν κανω 2 φορες την εβδομδα τσιτ  απο 1-2 πιτογυρα καθε φορα ειναι πολυ?


Εξαρταται απο, την προπονηση, τα κιλα σου, τον στοχο σου, τη διατροφη σου, τους ρυθμους σου, το μεταβολισμο σου και αλλα τοσα.

Το τι ειναι καλο ή κακο, πολυ ή λιγο το καθοριζει ο καθενας με βαση το πως λειτουργει το σωμα του. Το πιο δυσκολο πραμα ειναι να φτιαξει καποιος ενα προγραμμα διατροφης *ακριβως* στα μετρα του και να καταλαβει πως δουλευει το σωμα του. 

Αν δεν πειραματιστεις δεν θα μαθεις οτι και να σου πω εγω ή ο οποιος αλλος οτι ειναι καλο ή κακο. Εισαι 14 δεν χρειαζονται υπερβολες, φαε οτι θες χωρις ακροτητες.

----------


## warrior s

> ευχαριστω πολυ...
> 
> στην ηλικια μου 14 χρονων αν κανω 2 φορες την εβδομδα τσιτ  απο 1-2 πιτογυρα καθε φορα ειναι πολυ?


Εξαρτάται από τα πιτόγυρα 
Φαε εκει πέρα και μην ψαχνεις τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες

----------


## gretyl666

στ log σου δε γράφεις άλλο ;

----------


## sAVAZz

θυμαται κανεις γρ πρωτεινης ανα 100γρ κοτα??

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Γυρω στα 20γρ.

----------


## billys15

Παραπανω,υπολογιζε 25-30 για στηθος.

----------


## Mpozos

αν δεν κάνω λάθος 16-18 γρ έχει στα 100γρ ζυγισμένο  ωμό , και 100γρ ζυγισμένο ψητό έχει 32-36γρ.

----------


## nikos1234

> Εξαρταται απο, την προπονηση, τα κιλα σου, τον στοχο σου, τη διατροφη σου, τους ρυθμους σου, το μεταβολισμο σου και αλλα τοσα.
> 
> Το τι ειναι καλο ή κακο, πολυ ή λιγο το καθοριζει ο καθενας με βαση το πως λειτουργει το σωμα του. Το πιο δυσκολο πραμα ειναι να φτιαξει καποιος ενα προγραμμα διατροφης *ακριβως* στα μετρα του και να καταλαβει πως δουλευει το σωμα του. 
> 
> Αν δεν πειραματιστεις δεν θα μαθεις οτι και να σου πω εγω ή ο οποιος αλλος οτι ειναι καλο ή κακο. Εισαι 14 δεν χρειαζονται υπερβολες, φαε οτι θες χωρις ακροτητες.


Eυχαριστω Γιαννη...ειμαι σε ογκο,εχω μεταβολισμο πολυ καλο αλλα μικρος πριν 1-2 χρονια δηλαδη ειμουν αυτο που λεμε skiny fat,,ειμουν λεπτος με πολυ λιπος στην κοιλια...παροτι 10-15 κιλα κατω απο το υψος μου..τωρα φαινονται οι κοιλιακοι αν και παραπανω κιλα αλλα δεν ξερω μηπως τα ξαναπαρω στην κοιλια...

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ αυστηρος την διατροφη μου..και ενα κομματο ψωμια να φαω ,που δεν τρωω,το θεωρω τσιτ...

Με βαση τις πληροφοριες που σου δωσα εχεις κατι να προσθεσεις?

----------


## nikos1234

> Εξαρτάται από τα πιτόγυρα 
> Φαε εκει πέρα και μην ψαχνεις τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες


χαχαχα να σαι καλα...

----------


## nikos1234

> στ log σου δε γράφεις άλλο ;


μπα...οτι θες ρωτα σε πμ ομως...

----------


## Giannistzn

Να προσθεσω τιποτα.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβες και εννοουσα μεσα απο το ποστ μου ειναι πως, οτι και να σου πω εγω ή ο οποιοσδηποτε αλλος, μονο εσυ θα καταλαβεις πως δουλευει ο οργανισμος σου αναλογα με τους ρυθμους που γυμναζεσαι και την καθημερινοτητα σου.

Στην ερωτηση σου δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω.

----------


## Spider_job

καλησπερα πεδες ειμαι new στο forum και θελω την βοηθεια σας σε καποιες ερωτισης που εχω ποσο τις % μπορει να πεσει καποιος σε λιπος απο διατροφη ? και μετα απο πιο οριο (%) χρειαζετε βοηθεια απο λιποδιαλυτη? 

πχ για να πετυχω την γραμωση στην photo πρεπει να παρω λιποδιαλυτη?
ειμαι 1,80 87κιλα και 19 χρονον και 16%λιπος

στοχος να πεσω στο 8-9 % λιπος

----------


## gretyl666

Ξέρεις εχει να κάνει και με το καλούπι του καθενος .μη νομίζεις οτι υπαρχει ενα συγκεκριμενο  νουμερο .

----------


## Spider_job

ναι αλλα πως θα καταλαβω αν πρεπει να παρω λιποδιαλυτη? πχ οταν δεν χανω λιπος με οσο προσεγμενη διατροφη και αν κανω? με πιο σκεπτικο με λιγα λογια πρεπει να αποφασισο αν χρειαζομε λιποδιαλυτη?

----------


## Andreas C.

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ  :02. Welcome: 

Φίλε μην το πάρεις στραβά αυτό που θα σου πω αλλά για να κάνεις την "βαθιά γράμμωση" που λες θέλει να έχεις μυς, αν δεν έχεις καθόλου θα γίνεις σαν σομαλός  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Spider_job

συμφωνω μαζι σου 100% δεν λεω οτι ειμαι τουμπανο σε μυς αλλα εχω μυς να δειξω αν κανω γραμωση απλα δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπει να παρω λιποδιαλυτη

----------


## Andreas C.

Ωραία, τότε πρέπει να αρχίσεις να χάνεις με προσεγμένη διατροφή και όταν κολλήσεις (αλλά πραγματικά κολλήσεις)τότε δοκίμασε τον λιποδιαλυτή  :08. Toast:

----------


## Spider_job

> Ωραία, τότε πρέπει να αρχίσεις να χάνεις με προσεγμένη διατροφή και όταν κολλήσεις (αλλά πραγματικά κολλήσεις)τότε δοκίμασε τον λιποδιαλυτή


ty για την βοηθεια δεν εχω κωλιση ακομα απλα ηθελα να μαθω για τον αν πρεπει να παρω λιπο/τη

----------


## 6pack

> θυμαται κανεις γρ πρωτεινης ανα 100γρ κοτα??


Στήθος πρέπει να χει 25-30γρ ενώ στα άλλα σημεία υπολόγισε κάπου λιγότερο...

----------


## pontikos

Μετά την Προπόνηση πρέπει να τρώω περισσότερο υδατάνθρακα ή Πρωτεΐνη;

----------


## warrior s

Περισσότερο υδατανθρακα, εκτος αν θες να χασεις λίπος οπου μπορείς να έχεις αναλογία πρωτεινη υδατανθρακα 1:1

----------


## mousikos13

γει σας παιδια ειμε καινουργιος στο forum εχω ενα προβλημα με την διατροφη μου κανω 6 γευματα αλλα οχι ανα 2.30 ωρες επειδεί εχω σχολη και δεν με βωλευει μεχρι να παω στο γυμναστηριο αλλα μετα μπορω και τα κανω στν ωρα τους και το γιμναστηριο καθημερινα παιζουν οι ωραις τ μου συστήνεται να κανω

----------


## sAVAZz

κανα διατροφικο τιπ για καλυτερη γευσι στο πιτακι βρωμης????εκτος μελιου...εβαζα λιγο μερεντα αλλα μονο τα 25 γρ. εχουν 500 8ερμιδες  :01. Razz:   σημερα το δοκιμασα με λιγο κανελα μεσα αλλα δν εν8ουσιαστικα ιδιαιτερα....καμια ιδεα?

----------


## margarita02

> κανα διατροφικο τιπ για καλυτερη γευσι στο πιτακι βρωμης????εκτος μελιου...εβαζα λιγο μερεντα αλλα μονο τα 25 γρ. εχουν 500 8ερμιδες   σημερα το δοκιμασα με λιγο κανελα μεσα αλλα δν εν8ουσιαστικα ιδιαιτερα....καμια ιδεα?


Μαρμελάδα ή αντί για μερέντα μπορείς να λιώσεις λίγη κουβερτούρα.

----------


## vagg13

Kαλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα .

Ειμαι αρκετο καιρο αναγνωστης του φορουμ και σημερα εκανα εγγραφη ωστε να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα για τα οποια εχω απορια .
Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον και αρχιζω τις ερωτησεις μου . (Αν τυχον ειμαι εκτος θεματος ας με ενημερωση καποιος μοντ ευχαριστω)

Αρχικα να σας πω πως το υψος μου ειναι 1.80 και ειμαι 70 κιλα αρκετα αδυνατος θα ελεγα . Εχω γυμναστει αρκετα στην ζωη μου και σε βαρη και σε πολεμικες τεχνες χωρις ποτε να δω καποια αξιολογη διαφορα στο σωμα μου . 
Η αληθεια ειναι πως μονο περισυ το καλοκαιρι για 3 μηνες περιπου εκανα συνεχεια βαρη διατροφη και καποια συμπληρωματα (πρωτεινη της whey και φορμουλα κρεατινης της ιδιας εταιριας) η αληθεια ειναι πως μια μικρη διαφορα την ειδα αλλα ηταν τοσο μικρη  δλδ 4-5 κιλα παραπανω τα οποια τωρα λογο καποιας δουλειας που κανω δεν εχω χρονο για γυμναστικη και διατροφης και τα εχασα ολα . 

Τωρα σε λιγες μερες ξεκιναω παλι γυμναστηριο και αυτο που θα ηθελα απο εσας ειναι να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας για το πως μπορω να παρω τουλαχιστον 10 κιλα που θελω το λιγοτερο τι συμπληρωματα μπορω να παρω και στο περιπου τι διατρφη να ακολουθησω (λεω στο περιπου γιατι ξερω πως ειναι λιγο δυσκολο απο φορουμ να σου πει καποιος 100% να τρως αυτα  και θα δεις αποτελεσματα )

Εχω ξεκινησει και εχω αγορασει καποια πραγματακια για την διατροφη μου οπως βρωμη (quaker) φυστικοβουτηρο ,μελι και βεβαια σιγα σιγα θα μπουν και τα φρουτα λαχανικα μολις ξεκινησω την προπονηση εννοω .

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Alex Pap

Γνωμη για κρεπες; Περιεχουν αυγο, αλευρι, γαλα και λιγο λαδι ;; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Gianna

> Γνωμη για κρεπες; Περιεχουν αυγο, αλευρι, γαλα και λιγο λαδι ;;


Φτιάχνε μόνος σου με αλεύρι ολικής, ασπράδια κλπ. για να ξέρεις συστατικά/ποσότητες. Πρέπει να υπάρχει συνταγή στο φόρουμ. Δες το τοπικ "Ποιος χρειάζεται τα τσιτ" ενός από τους πιο δημιουργικούς chef μας!! :01. ROFL:

----------


## 6pack

Για το στήθος κοτόπουλο ποιος τρόπος ψησίματος είναι προτιμότερος για περισσοτερη πρωτεινη ανα gr τηγανητο ή βραστο?

----------


## Ted

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, θέλω μια συμβουλή. Θέλω να βάλω όγκο και αυτό το προσπαθώ μέσω πολλών κιλών και καλής διατροφής (και από άποψη ποσότητας). Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: Επειδή μεταπροπονητικά δεν παίρνω πρωτεΐνη και τρωω μια μπανανα μονο σκεφτομαι να παρω μια για να μαι καλυμμενος. Εχω διαβασει οτι οι επιλογες για μετα προπονηση ειναι ασπραδια η whey. Επειδη δεν παιζουν πολλα λεφτα σκεφτομαι αν ειναι δυνατον να παιρνω πρωτεϊνη μια φορα μονο τη μερα, μετα την προπονηση απογευμα και το πρωι να τρωω (οπως και ετσι και αλλιως κανω) γιαουρτι με 18g πρωτεινη ολυμπος (ετσι λεει τουλαχιστον) με μπανανα μελι και βρωμη. Ετσι θα παιρνω πρωτεινη γρηγορης απορροφησης μετα την προπονηση και θα με βγαζει για κανα 2μηνο το καθε κουτι. 
Ειναι σωστος ο συλλογισμος μου η αν δεν παιρνω τουλαχιστον δυο φορες τη μερα πρωτεινη δεν εχει νοημα; Λεφτα για 2η πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης ουτε λογος οποτε παροτι δεν ειναι και η πιο βολικη κατασταση προσπαθω να κανω οτι μπορω. Να προσθεσω οτι φροντιζω τα γευματα μου να εχουν πρωτεινη και τρωω συχνα αυγα καθως και γιαουρτια καποιες φορες τα βραδια. Καθε συμβουλη ευπροσδεκτη.

(δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν επρεπε να μπει εδω η ερωτηση μου η στα συμπληρωματα)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, θέλω μια συμβουλή. Θέλω να βάλω όγκο και αυτό το προσπαθώ μέσω πολλών κιλών και καλής διατροφής (και από άποψη ποσότητας). Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: Επειδή μεταπροπονητικά δεν παίρνω πρωτεΐνη και τρωω μια μπανανα μονο σκεφτομαι να παρω μια για να μαι καλυμμενος. Εχω διαβασει οτι οι επιλογες για μετα προπονηση ειναι ασπραδια η whey. Επειδη δεν παιζουν πολλα λεφτα σκεφτομαι αν ειναι δυνατον να παιρνω *πρωτεϊνη μια φορα μονο τη μερα, μετα την προπονηση απογευμα και το πρωι να τρωω (οπως και ετσι και αλλιως κανω) γιαουρτι με 18g πρωτεινη ολυμπος (ετσι λεει τουλαχιστον) με μπανανα μελι και βρωμη. Ετσι θα παιρνω πρωτεινη γρηγορης απορροφησης μετα την προπονηση και θα με βγαζει για κανα 2μηνο το καθε κουτι.* 
> Ειναι σωστος ο συλλογισμος μου η αν δεν παιρνω τουλαχιστον δυο φορες τη μερα πρωτεινη δεν εχει νοημα; Λεφτα για 2η πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης ουτε λογος οποτε παροτι δεν ειναι και η πιο βολικη κατασταση προσπαθω να κανω οτι μπορω. Να προσθεσω οτι φροντιζω τα γευματα μου να εχουν πρωτεινη και τρωω συχνα αυγα καθως και γιαουρτια καποιες φορες τα βραδια. Καθε συμβουλη ευπροσδεκτη.
> 
> (δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν επρεπε να μπει εδω η ερωτηση μου η στα συμπληρωματα)


Πολύ σωστά το σκέφτεσαι  :03. Thumb up: 
Whey μόνο μετά τη προπόνηση, τις υπόλοιπες ώρες φαγάκι.

----------


## MikePalier

Εαν κατα τη περιοδο γραμμωσης( δηλαδη να τρωω λιγοτερο και πιο "καθαρα" απο την περιοδο ογκου) μεινω στα ιδια κιλα στις ασκησεις, τοτε σημαινει οτι δεν χανω καθολου μυικη μαζα παρα μονο λιπος? Ισχυει αυτο? η οπωσδηποτε χανω και μυικη μαζα αλλα η δυναμη  μου μενει σταθερη?

----------


## Redbul

> Πολύ σωστά το σκέφτεσαι 
> Whey μόνο μετά τη προπόνηση, τις υπόλοιπες ώρες φαγάκι.


Δεν προτείνεται να αντικαταστήσει κάποιος τις φυσικές πηγές πρωτεϊνης με αυτήν του ορού γάλακτος;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Με ορου γαλακτος οχι λογω της ταχυτατης αποροφησης του...Αν δεν προλαβαινεις καποιο γευμα ή θες εναλακτικα κατι γρηγορο τοτε μια πρωτείνη πλλαπλών πηγων για σταδιακή αποροφηση.

----------


## Redbul

> Με ορου γαλακτος οχι λογω της ταχυτατης αποροφησης του


 Και τι μ' αυτό;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ενα νορμαλ γευμα με ζωική πρωτείνη δινει αμινοξεα στο αίμα για τουλαχιστον 2,5-3 ωρες ενω με πρωτείνη καζείνης σχεδον το διπλάσιο....Ο ορος γαλακτος σε 30-45 λεπτα θα αποτελει παρελθον κι ετσι θα πρεπει να ξαναφας μετα....Αυτο

----------


## cryst

παιδες ειμαι 16 χρονον και ειμαι 1,78 υψος και 76 κιλα την τελευτεα φορα που μετριθικα[πριν 2-3 εβδομαδες] το μπρατσο μου  ειναι 34 ποτνοι στο δεξι και
32 στο αριστερο


εχω μπερδευτει παρα πολη με το τι πρεπει να κανω 
να κανω ογκο ή γράμμοση?

εσεις τι λετε?
σας παρακαλω βοηθιστε δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι πρεπει να ακολουθισω

----------


## cryst

ελατε ρε παιδια πιτε κατι πλιζ??????

----------


## billy89

Από λίπος πως πας? Αν έχεις αρκετό (μάλλον απιθανο) κάνε ελαφρά υποθερμιδική.

Αν δεν έχεις σχεδόν καθόλου κάνε όγκο.

Αν έχεις μια μέτρια κοιλίτσα κάνε ισοθερμιδική και μετά όγκο.

----------


## cryst

οταν λες ισοθερμιδικη τι ενοεις?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Να παιζεις στις θεμριδες συντηρησης σου δηλαδη ουτε να χανεις ουτε να βαζεις κιλα !

----------


## cryst

ευχαριστω ρε σει

σε λιγο θα ανεβασω φοτογραφιες για να δειτε πως ειμαι και να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας τι πρεπει να κανω ενταξει?

κατι αλλο για γραμμοση να μην αρχισω?

----------


## average_joe

> Και τι μ' αυτό;


εεεε πως θα βγαλουν λεφτα οι βιομηχανιες αν δεν σε κανουν να πιστεψεις στην αναγκαιοτητα να τρως ολη την ωρα?
λες και δεν μπορει καποιος να προσθεσει λιπαρα για να αυξηθει ο χρονος απορροφησης της whey.

----------


## Redbul

> εεεε πως θα βγαλουν λεφτα οι βιομηχανιες αν δεν σε κανουν να πιστεψεις στην αναγκαιοτητα να τρως ολη την ωρα?
> λες και δεν μπορει καποιος να προσθεσει λιπαρα για να αυξηθει ο χρονος απορροφησης της whey.


Σωστό κι αυτό. Μπορείς μαζί με το ρόφημα να φας τίποτα ξηρούς καρπούς, για να επιμηκύνεις το χρόνο απορρόφησης.

Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, αν για κάποιο διάστημα, όσο μικρό και να είναι αυτό, το στομάχι μείνει χωρίς πρωτεϊνες, ο οργανισμός στρέφεται στον καταβολισμό μυικής μάζας;

----------


## BNX K-1

είμαι 16-17 χρονών 1.78 και 67 κιλά έχω μυς(μπράτσα, πλάτες, τρικέφαλους, γάμπες) και κοιλιακούς(απλά δεν φενονται διότι έχω λίγο λίπος στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς, ασχολούμενε με κ-1 και αυτό που θέλω είναι να αυξήσω την μυική μου μάζα και να χάσω λίπος χωρίς την βοήθεια συμπληρωμάτων μονό με διατροφή.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω προπόνηση στην 10:40 το βράδυ επίσης το μεσημέρι τρώω ότι έχω στο σπίτι γτ μαγειρεύει η μάνα μου. Πειτε μου καμια διατροφη :03. Thumb up: .ααα και κάτι αλλο εχω διαβασει κατι διατροφες για ογκο και δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι, καθε μερα τρωμε τα ιδια; ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα  :01. Wink:

----------


## spiroskafk

Καλησπέρα παίδες  :02. Welcome: 
Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το πότε είναι καλύτερο να πίνουμε νερο.. Αμέσως μετά το φαγητό ή καμια ώρα μετά? Κατα τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη είναι καλό να πίνεις νερό? Λιγό - πολύ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## uplifter7

καλησπερα..θα ηθελα να ροτισω για την μεταμεσονυχτια διατροφη τι μπορεις να φας?για ογκο μιλαω..

----------


## spiroskafk

> καλησπερα..θα ηθελα να ροτισω για την μεταμεσονυχτια διατροφη τι μπορεις να φας?για ογκο μιλαω..


Ενα γιαουρτάκι και αμύγδαλα και είσαι κομπλέ  :03. Thumb up: 
Την ποσότητα του γιαουρτιού την ρυθμίζεις εσύ ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου για θερμίδες/πρωτείνες...εγώ π.χ τρώω ~ 200γρ total 2% της φάγε.. και καμιά 20ρια αμύγδαλα!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Να φροντίσεις το γιαούρτι να είναι 2% ή και 0%..

----------


## uplifter7

> Ενα γιαουρτάκι και αμύγδαλα και είσαι κομπλέ 
> Την ποσότητα του γιαουρτιού την ρυθμίζεις εσύ ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου για θερμίδες/πρωτείνες...εγώ π.χ τρώω ~ 200γρ total 2% της φάγε.. και καμιά 20ρια αμύγδαλα! 
> Να φροντίσεις το γιαούρτι να είναι 2% ή και 0%..


δεν εννοω πριν αλλα ενδιαμεσα του υπνου να ξηπνησω και να φαω..

----------


## nikos1234

αυτο γτ να το κανεις?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Καλησπέρα παίδες 
> Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το πότε είναι καλύτερο να πίνουμε νερο.. Αμέσως μετά το φαγητό ή καμια ώρα μετά? Κατα τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη είναι καλό να πίνεις νερό? Λιγό - πολύ?


Αν πιεις πολύ νερό μαζί με το φαγητό, θα βαρύνεις το στομάχι σου και θα καθυστερήσεις τη χώνεψη, επειδή αραιώνουν τα γαστρικά υγρά.
Στο γυμναστήριο καλό είναι να έχεις ένα μπουκάλι δίπλα σου και να πίνεις λίγο λίγο, τόσο ώστε να μη σου φουσκώνει το στομάχι κι έχεις κανένα ατύχημα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## uplifter7

> αυτο γτ να το κανεις?


να δω αμα δουλεβει πανω μ..

----------


## liveris

> δεν εννοω πριν αλλα ενδιαμεσα του υπνου να ξηπνησω και να φαω..


δε χρειαζεται να ξυπνησεις μεταμεσονυχτια για να φας..κοιμησου κ φαε την μερα

----------


## Mpozos

παιδιά θα λείψω εκτός 6 μέρες και έχω ένα θέμα στο φαγητό. 

έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποια γεύματα που θα μπορούσα να ακολουθήσω αυτες τις 6 μερες για να μην την βγάλω μονο με συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινης και τόνο; 

η καμιά ιδέα για το πως θα μπορούσα να συντηρήσω για 3-4 μέρες μοσχάρι/κοτόπουλο/αυγά; ( αποφεύγω το γάλα λόγο γράμμωσης ) 

επίσης να αναφέρω οτι δεν θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κουζίνα και ψυγείο. 

τα φώτα σας!

----------


## Christos97

Καλησπερα παιδια.Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι στην σωστη ενοτητα αλλα τεσπα :01. Smile:  Εχω διαβασει εκεινο το thread με τις πολυβιταμινες,και εχω βρει πολλες απαντησεις. Μια απορια που ειχα και δεν την βρηκα ειναι αυτη. Οταν πινουμε πολυβιταμινες δεν τρωμε σαλατα λογο του οτι βιταμινες μας δινει η πολυβιταμινη? Δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβεται τι θελω να πω. Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η πολυβιταμινη στην διατροφη μας. Αν εκανα το ποστ σε λαθος ενοτητα μεταφερετετο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gianna

> παιδιά θα λείψω εκτός 6 μέρες και έχω ένα θέμα στο φαγητό. 
> 
> έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποια γεύματα που θα μπορούσα να ακολουθήσω αυτες τις 6 μερες για να μην την βγάλω μονο με συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινης και τόνο; 
> 
> η καμιά ιδέα για το πως θα μπορούσα να συντηρήσω για 3-4 μέρες μοσχάρι/κοτόπουλο/αυγά; ( αποφεύγω το γάλα λόγο γράμμωσης ) 
> 
> επίσης να αναφέρω οτι δεν θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κουζίνα και ψυγείο. 
> 
> τα φώτα σας!


Βραστά αυγά πάντως διατηρούνται και εκτός ψυγείου αρκετό καιρό (πώς έχουμε τα κόκκινα το Πάσχα έξω). Να φτιαχνες τίποτα μπάρες πρωτεϊνης;; καλά, ξηροκάρπια θα χεις μαζί σου. Ε, από κανα περίπτερο θα πάρεις γιαουρτάκια.

----------


## panagiotis.

Παιδια .. στην διαρκεια της προπονησης καλυτερα ειναι να πινω ενα χυμο ή νερο ? η μηπως κατι αλλο που θα βοηθαει στην προπονηση ?

----------


## Mikekan

Νερό, κανά BCAA, κανά ηλεκτρολύτη κτλ.

----------


## panagiotis.

το BCAA τι ακριβως ειναι ?

----------


## panagiotis.

ααα οκ .. το εψαξα και ειδα . Βασικα ειμαι 17 χρονων οποτε ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να παρω κατι τετοιο το μονο που περνω προς το παρον ειναι η super mega mass 2000

----------


## Mikekan

Είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα πρότεινα στην ηλικία σου να πάρεις συμπληρώματα, αλλά BCAA έχει ήδη η πρωτεΐνη που παίρνεις και ο ηλεκτρολύτης είναι κάτι σαν το Gatorade. Και καλύτερα να πάρεις μια καθαρή πρωτείνη, δεν έχει καλούς υδατάνθρακες αυτή που παίρνεις.

----------


## Mpozos

> Βραστά αυγά πάντως διατηρούνται και εκτός ψυγείου αρκετό καιρό (πώς έχουμε τα κόκκινα το Πάσχα έξω). Να φτιαχνες τίποτα μπάρες πρωτεϊνης;; καλά, ξηροκάρπια θα χεις μαζί σου. Ε, από κανα περίπτερο θα πάρεις γιαουρτάκια.


σωστά αυτό θα κάνω δεν το σκέφτηκα καθόλου... θα κινηθώ κάπως ετς : πρωι πρωτεινη βρωμη, ενδιαμεσο 8 ασπράδια + ξηροκαρπια, μεσημέρι τόνο με λαδι, ενδιαμεσα 8 κρόκους. βράδυ καζεινη + ξηροκαρπια χ6 μέρες.... ίσως πάρω και καμιά γαλοπούλα βραστή απο κει... αν και τα φοβάμαι αυτά τα κρέατα αλλα 1 στις 100 δεν πειράζει...    

ευχαριστώ   :03. Clap:

----------


## vickypek

> σωστά αυτό θα κάνω δεν το σκέφτηκα καθόλου... θα κινηθώ κάπως ετς : πρωι πρωτεινη βρωμη, ενδιαμεσο 8 ασπράδια + ξηροκαρπια, μεσημέρι τόνο με λαδι, ενδιαμεσα 8 κρόκους. βράδυ καζεινη + ξηροκαρπια χ6 μέρες.... ίσως πάρω και καμιά γαλοπούλα βραστή απο κει... αν και τα φοβάμαι αυτά τα κρέατα αλλα 1 στις 100 δεν πειράζει...    
> 
> ευχαριστώ


8 κροκους??μαλλον ασπραδια εννοεις!!!

----------


## Mpozos

8 κρόκους εννοώ. χοληστερίνη μη φοβάσαι δεν παίζει να ανεβάσω, έτρωγα κάποτε και ποιο πολλούς καθημερινά και οι εξετάσεις έδειχναν οκ. και 1ας ακόμα λόγος που δεν φοβάμαι για χοληστερίνη ειναι οτι ακολουθώ στεγνή διατροφή πάρα πολύ προσεγμένοι.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liveris

8 κροκους =αρκετο λιπος..
καλα δεν αναγουλιαζεις με τοσους κροκους!

----------


## Mikekan

Ρε παιδιά με 8 κρόκους έχετε πάρει μόνο από αυγά το μισό λίπος που χρειάζεται να πάρετε σε μία μέρα, είναι πάρα πολύ.

----------


## cryst

παιδες εχω μια ερωτηση 
σε ποσο καιρο κανουν να εμφανιστουν οι κοιλιακοι?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ωραια ερωτηση....τι να σου πω τωρα...σε 2 εβδομαδες βγαινουνε.
Σοβαρα τωρα.....εξαρταται απο τη διατροφη που θα κανεις,την προπονηση που θα κανεις,το μεταβολισμο σου,το σωματικο λιπους σου

----------


## cryst

σε 2 εβδομαδες ε?ουαου.........!!!1
εγω κανω 2 μηνες και εχουν εμφανιστει πολη λιγο 
τι πρεπει να κανω ?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Πλακα κανω για τις 2 εβδομαδες εννοειται  :01. Mr. Green: 
Να χασεις λιπος

----------


## cryst

νομιζεις δεν το καταλαβα 
οι κιλιακοι θελουν πανω απο 2 μηνες για να εμφανιστουν

----------


## Mikekan

Σε δυο μήνες ε? ουαου!!!!!!

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ρε φιλε ελεος...μιλας λες και ολα ειναι στανταρ..νομιζεις αλλοι δε μπορουνε να τους εμφανισουνε σε 1 μηνα;;
Ανοιγεις θεμα και ουτε καν ακους..λες τα δικα σου

----------


## AlexakisKon

κοιτα να γυμνασεις ολο το κορμι και οι κοιλιακοι θα ερθουν μαζι, απλο ειναι, χανεις λίπος και τους γυμναζεις, κανε καθε πρωι 300 κοιλιακους και αν εισαι στο σωστο σωματικο βαρος και λιπος θα εχεις σε κανα 2μηνο εμφανεις κοιλιακους

----------


## cryst

με παρεξιγισες φιλε 
δεν λεω τα δικα μου 
απλα σας ρωταω ουτε εγω ξερω ακριβος πως  
ενταξει συγνομην αν σου φανικε ετσι

λοιπον εγω κανω 3-4 φορες γυμναστιριο  την εβδομαδα  οκ
και κανω και κιλιακους αλλα κανω στο τελος κανα 15λεπτο ειναι καλα η να κανω περισσοτερ?

----------


## cryst

το σωματικο μου βαρος ειναι 76[πριν κανα δυο εβδομαδες]τωρα μαλον εχω παρει και αλλο 1κιλο και ειμαι 1,78 υψος
ειμαι καλα ===>να αρχισο να αποβαλο ολλο το λιπος μου

----------


## AlexakisKon

οχι μην κανεις περισσοτερο, δεν χρειαζεται κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

No problem man.
Κανε κανονικα βαρη, και 2 φορες την εβδομαδα μετα τα βαρη κανε και λιγο διαδρομο.
Επισης για να χασεις λιπος πρεπει να εισαι υποθερμικα
Και με την εκγυμναση των κοιλιακων δε θα δεις διαφορα..μονο αν χασεις λιπος.
Κοιλιακους κανε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα 2 ασκησουλες οποιες σου αρεσουνε.

----------


## AlexakisKon

οχι μην χασεις κιλα, τωρα σφιξε το σωμα σου σιγα σιγα

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Επειδη εχεις περιπου τα ιδια στατς με εμενα καταλαβαινω περιπου πως εισαι (δεν ξερω βεβαια ποση μυικη μαζα εχεις)..παιξε ΕΛΑΦΡΑ υποθερμικα (-150-200 απο τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου), πολλη πρωτεινη να διατηρησεις μυικα μαζα και αβρη προσπαθησε να κρατησεις τη δυναμη σου και να μην πεσεις

----------


## cryst

αν σφυξω το σωμα μου οπος λες δεν θα εχω και λιπος?
αλλα εγω θελω κιλιακους χαχα

----------


## cryst

χριστοφορε 
εσει εχεις κιλιακους?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ε αν θελεις οπωσδηποτε κοιλιακους κανε αυτο που σου ειπα πιο πανω.
Εγω παντος θα σου ελεγα να μεινεις στα κιλα που εισαι και να βαλεις μυς χωρις να πεσεις σε κιλα σωματικου βαρους εννοειτα.
Αν θελεις ομως κοιλιακους για το καλοκαιρακι ειπαμε

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> χριστοφορε 
> εσει εχεις κιλιακους?


Φαινονται πολυ λιγο οι πανω αλλα γενικα οχι..ουτε ομως ειμαι πολυ λιπωμενος.τωρα εχω χασει λιπος βεβαια και απο μεση κτλ.
Εμενα δε με ενδιαφερει να φανουνε..μονο να βαλω μυς με ενδιαφερει..απλα να μη λιπωσω κατι που ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το ελεγξω

----------


## cryst

μαλον θα κρατισω για λιγο καιρο το σωματικο μου βαρος να βαλω μυες και μετα λιγο πριν το καλοκαιρι θα βαλω κιλιακους

----------


## cryst

εγω εχω λιπος στο στιθος λιγο βεβεα αλλα δεν το γουσταρω εκει που ειναι
αλιος δεν θα με ενιαζε καταλαβες?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Καλα εσυ μπορει να φαινεσαι και αρκετα λιπωμενος ισως,γιατι δεν εχεις μυς να δειξεις..αμα βαλεις μυς εκτος του οτι θα φαινεσαι λιγοτερα λιπωμενος, θα φαινεσαι καλυτερα σα συνολο

----------


## cryst

oxi δεν ειμαι πολη λιπομενος 

αυριο αν ειναι βαζω καπιες φοτογραφιες για να διτε πως ειμαι οκ?"

----------


## cryst

βρε παιδια το ειδανικο βαρος για μενα πιο ειναι?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ναι βαλε φωτογραφιες....τωρα αυτη η ερωτηση ειναι τελειως γενικη γιατι εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες..ποσοστο λιπους,μυικοτητα κτλ

----------


## tsoumi7

Είναι πολλά 600γραμμαρια βρασμενο ρύζι για κάποιον 79κιλα;

----------


## Mikekan

600γρ ρύζι ειναι πολλα και για κάποιον 120 κιλα.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tsoumi7

Endow Mesa sthn mera

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Εξαρταται το πλανο της διατροφης σου....

Για φαση όγκου δεν ειναι υπερβολικη ποσότητα-αν δεν κανω λαθος 600 γρμ.βρασμενα ειναι κοντα στα 250γρμ. ωμα? Εκει γυρω το θυμαμαι.....Δλδ δυσκολα να είναι πανω απο 180-200 γρμ υδατανθρακας στο συνολο.

----------


## tsoumi7

Είμαι σ φάση όγκου απλά δν μπορώ ν φάω πατάτες και τα λοιπά τριων μόνο ρύζι.κανω τρία γεύματα από 200γρ ρύζι

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ζυγισε τα ωμα να ξερεις ακριβως ποσο υδατανθρακα και θερμιδες παιρνεις κι αν σου βγαινουν τα νουμερα τότε εισαι οκ...

----------


## cryst

πως σας φενομαι

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εχεις φαρδια λεκανη σαν κι εμενα..νταξει πολυ θολος δεν εισαι αλλα σιγουρα σου λειπει μυικοτητα..μη χασεις κιλα θα φαινεται ασχημα..μεινε σε αυτα που εισαι και σηκωσε σιδερα να βαλεις μυς σιγα σιγα

----------


## cryst

οκ φιλαρα 
παντος δεν ειμαι και ασχημα ετσι?χαχα......
να εχεις υποψειν σου οτι ειμαι μολις 16 ετσι

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Ε καλα κι εγω 14 τι να κανω τωρα  :01. Razz: 
Ππαντος μη χασεις κιλα...βαρη θες τωρα και καλο φαι..αν δε θες να βαλεις κιλα μη βαζεις αλλα μη χασεις σιγουρα.
Γυμνασε καλα την πλατη σου γιατι φαινεται αδυνατη απο μπροστα

----------


## cryst

οχι δεν ειναι και τοσο αγυμναστη
αν σου δειξω αλλη φοτο καποια αλλη μερα θα δεις τι ενοω

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Τεσπα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θες παντου δουλεια..αρχισε

----------


## cryst

οκ 
εσυ εχεις καμια φοτο σου

----------


## cryst

εξαλου ρε σει κανω μονο 2μηνες γυμναστιριο
αν με δεις πως ειμουν πριν 
εχω αλαξει πολη παντος

----------


## gretyl666

Να ρωτήσω, άμα βγάλω το Φυστικοβουτυρο και τη 1 φετα ψωμι από τη διατροφή μου πειράζει ; παλι υπερθερμιδικα θα ειμαι ....

----------


## nwnc

μαυρο ψωμι και γαλα χωρανε στην γραμμωση 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα?τουλαχιστον στα πρωτα σταδια.Απο πρακτικης αποψης θα βοηθαγε ενα τοστακι

----------


## billys15

> Να ρωτήσω, άμα βγάλω το Φυστικοβουτυρο και τη 1 φετα ψωμι από τη διατροφή μου πειράζει ; παλι υπερθερμιδικα θα ειμαι ....


Αν βρισκεσαι στις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι και δεν μπορεις για καποιον λογο να τα φας,βγαλτα.Αλλα το φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι καλο,1-2 κουταλιες τη μερα ας πουμε.Οχι ομως αυτο με την μπολικη ζαχαρη!




> μαυρο ψωμι και γαλα χωρανε στην γραμμωση 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα?τουλαχιστον στα πρωτα σταδια.Απο πρακτικης αποψης θα βοηθαγε ενα τοστακι


Ναι φιλε μια χαρα χωρανε,ειδικα στην αρχη.Σιγα σιγα μειωνε μετα.

----------


## nwnc

> Αν βρισκεσαι στις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι και δεν μπορεις για καποιον λογο να τα φας,βγαλτα.Αλλα το φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι καλο,1-2 κουταλιες τη μερα ας πουμε.Οχι ομως αυτο με την μπολικη ζαχαρη!
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι φιλε μια χαρα χωρανε,ειδικα στην αρχη.Σιγα σιγα μειωνε μετα.


Διαβασα οτι το ψωμι εχει γλουτενη και κραταει υγρα και το γαλα σε θολωνει λογω της λακτοζης.Στην προσπαθεια μου να φτασω 12% θα με επηρεασουν?και αν ειναι να κοψω ενα απο τα 2 , το  γαλα η το ψωμι?

----------


## Mpozos

φίλε nwnc, στο τελευταίο στάδιο αν θες να κοιτάξεις και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρια  τρώγε  απο υδατάνθρακα μόνο κεχρί, αλεύρι ταπιόκα, ρύζι  πατάτες, και φυσικα τα σαλατικά.

----------


## nwnc

Μην με παρεξηγητε...Ρωταω γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κανω διατροφη γραμμωσης και δεν εχω εμπειρια,ουτε γνωριζω πως λειτουργει το σωμα μου σε ορισμενα τροφιμα οταν ειναι για χασιμου λιπους.Και ειμαι διαθετημενος να παιδευτω λιγο παραπανω αν ειναι ειναι να εχω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

Οσο γι αυτο που ρωτησα,απο οτι καταλαβα τα κραταω σε καθημερινη βαση και τα κοβω μετα

----------


## Ectoras

Ο γυμναστής μου μου έβαλε για πρωινό 8 αυγά (ασπράδια). Υπάρχει κάτι ισοδύναμο;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη
150γρ κρεας , κοτόπουλο, ψαρι

----------


## Ectoras

> 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη
> 150γρ κρεας , κοτόπουλο, ψαρι


Μόλις ξυπνώ θα τρώω αυτά;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Είναι ή πρωτεινή ή κρεατικό.

Διαλέγεις οποιο σε βολεύει και τρως.

----------


## Ectoras

> Είναι ή πρωτεινή ή κρεατικό.
> 
> Διαλέγεις οποιο σε βολεύει και τρως.


Δηλαδή 8 ασπράδια ισοδυναμούν με 1,5 σκουπ πρωτεινη;

----------


## Mikekan

Περίπου ναι.

----------


## billys15

Το ασπραδι εχει 3-3.5γρ.,οποτε στα 8 ειμαστε στα 24-28γρ.1μιση scoop συνηθως ειναι καπου στα 35γρ,αρα για να υπολογιζετε 1μιση scoop στρογγυλοποιηστε το στα 10 ασπραδια. :01. Smile:

----------


## sAVAZz

τις ποσοτητες σε κοτοπουλο και πατατα τις μετραω πριν το μαγειρεμα...ενω το μαυρο ρυζι μετα...κανω κατι λα8ος????γτ εχω μια διαφωνια... :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλυτερα το κρεας μαγειρεμενο γιατι-ειδικα τα κοτοπουλα-εχουν μεγαλα ποσοστα υγρασιας(ορισμενα μεχρι και 30%) και μπορει να φας πολύ λιγοτερο απο αυτο που υπολόγισες....

Τον υδατανθρακα καλο ειναι να τον υπολογίζεις ωμό γιατι δεν είναι απόλυτο το ποσοστο νερου που τραβανε στο βρασιμο και μπορει παλι να μπερδευτεις....Ωμο το ρυζι κι οτι τραβηξει-τραβηξε,δεν σε νοιαζει μετα....  :01. Wink:

----------


## billys15

Λιγο αντιθετα τα κανεις.Το ρυζι ωμο,γιατι παιρνει νερο και βαραινει,ενω κοτοπουλο και πατατα μπορεις να τα μετρησεις και μαγειρεμμενα.

----------


## Ectoras

> Το ασπραδι εχει 3-3.5γρ.,οποτε στα 8 ειμαστε στα 24-28γρ.1μιση scoop συνηθως ειναι καπου στα 35γρ,αρα για να υπολογιζετε 1μιση scoop στρογγυλοποιηστε το στα 10 ασπραδια.


ευχαριστω παιδια...

----------


## gretyl666

Καλησπερα παιδια... Πειράζει πολύ άμα τα φαγητά που τρώω δεν ειναι στον ατμό και "αυστρα"?

----------


## kazos_GR

πεδες ποσα γρ υδατανθρακα πρεπει να περνω ανα κιλο σε γραμωση/ογκο
υπαρχει κατι stadar που να λεει 3γρ υδα σε γραμωση  και 6-7 σε ογκο πχ?

----------


## kazos_GR

> πεδες ποσα γρ υδατανθρακα πρεπει να περνω ανα κιλο σε γραμωση/ογκο
> υπαρχει κατι stadar που να λεει 3γρ υδα σε γραμωση  και 6-7 σε ογκο πχ?


πεδες μπορω να το υπολογισο η οχι?

----------


## Giannistzn

Το θεμα ειναι οι θερμιδες. Δεν εχει να κανει με γρ. υδ/κα ουτε με γρ. πρωτεΐνης.

Λες π.χ. ειμαι σε γραμμωση, ωραια χρειαζομαι 2000θερμιδες απο τις οποιες θες ενα (ας πουμε) 1,5γρ x σωματικο βαρος σε πρωτεΐνη

Αρα αν εισαι 70 κιλα, 70x1,5 = 105gr πρωτεΐνης, x4kcal (αλλοι λενε 3,5) = 420θερμιδες.

Οι υπολοιπες 1580 θα ειναι απο λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες, αναλογα με το τι "δουλευει" καλυτερα πανω σου, αναλογα με το τι σου δινει περισσοτερη ενεργεια, τι σου κραταει λιγοτερα νερα κλπ κλπ κλπ. Υπαρχουν αρθρα στο φορουμ που τα λενε αναλυτικα ολα αυτα.

Ιδανικο νουμερο παντως, δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## kazos_GR

οκ ty

----------


## stef25

Παίδες είμαι σε φάση μετατροπής της διατροφής μου από όγκου σε γράμμωσης!Ίδου το ερώτημα....Έως τώρα το βιαστικό μου πρωινό ήταν 2-3φέτες μαύρο ψωμί με μελάκι+ρόφημα whey...;Βλέπω ότι όλοι στα πρωινά σας έχετε βρώμη, έλεγα λοιπόν να αντικαταστήσω τα ψωμιά με βρώμη και γάλα και μέσα να ρίχνω την whey :01. Mr. Green: 
Τη λέτε αξίζει η αλλαγή?Θα μου προσφέρει κάτι ή πανω κάτω τα ίδια?Δεν έτρωγα ποτέ μου πρωινό με δημητριακά και γάλα πόσο μάλλον με βρώμη με γάλα, όποτε δεν γνωρίζω επί του θέματος! ΗΕLP PLEASE!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Aπλα η βρωμη ειναι πιο ποιοτικος υ/δ αργης απορροφησης

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ένα άρθρο για τα γαλακτοκομικά σε περίοδο γράμμωσης το οποίο δεν βρίσκω..
Δεν επιτρέπονται σε περίοδο γράμμωσης ή σε μικρή ποσότητα;
Θολώνουν την γράμμωση;
3 γιαούρτια 2% την μέρα είναι πολλά;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Την αγωνιστική γραμμωση αφορά αυτο,καποιος που προσπαθει να σταθεί στο 11/12% κτλ. δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα κόψει εντελώς....Δεν βαριέσαι να τρως τόσο γιαούρτι?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

μου δίνει αρκετή πρωτείνη (18,8γρ) και με βολεύει στο πρόγραμμα  :01. Mr. Green: 
τρώω 1 το πρωί μαζί με την βρώμη.. 1 το απόγευμα και 1 το βράδυ καμιά ώρα πριν κοιμηθώ..
Το απογευματινό γιαούρτι σκεφτόμουν να το αντικαταστήσω με αυγά (2 ολοκλ. + 1 απρ.), αλλά μετά θα βαρεθώ τα αυγά γιατί έχω ήδη 2 αυγά (ολ.) πρωινό και 5 (4 ασ.+1 ολ.) για μεσημεριανό (μεταπροπονητικά). Άσε που θα βγαίνουν 5 ολόκληρα τη μέρα και μου φαίνονται πολλά..

----------


## pikkos

Παιδια το έψαξα αλλα δεν βρήκα κατι σχετικο,,,μπορει κάποιος να μου απαντήση ή να με παραπέψει σε κάποια πηγη για την εξής απορια,,,σε περίοδο γράμμωσης πιο ειναι το standar για υδατανθρακες?? π.χ για πρωτεινη παιζουν τα 1.3-1.8 ανα κιλό και χτυπαμε 30G ανα δόση,,,

----------


## Mikekan

Πρωτεΐνη x2 η x2,5, λιπαρά το βάρος σου και τα υπόλοιπα υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## Giannistzn

Λάθος ποστ δεν διάβασα καλα το παραπάνω. 

Πρωτεΐνη και 1,5-2 καλα ειναι. Και τα λιπαρά σε γραμμωση πανε και πιο πάνω

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια 60 γρ. βρωμη ποσες κουταλιες σουπας ειναι?6?

χρειαζεται κανα φροτο να βαλω το πρωι?τωρα εχω..βρωμη 60 γρ,γαλα 250mlk,2 αβγα ολοκληρα,4 φετες γαλοπουλα

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

60γρ μου βγαινουν 4 κουτ σουπας με βουναλακι.

Αν το χρειαζεσαι το φρουτο βαλτο. Εγω το προτιμω το απογευμα.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

3κ. σούπας (κάπως φουσκωμένες) που βάζω εγώ και τα ζυγίζω, είναι 25γρ.
άρα 7-8 κουταλιές είναι τα 60γρ

----------


## Giannistzn

Τα εχουμε ξαναπει παιδια. Μια ζυγαρια μικρη εχει 10ευρω μαξιμουμ, παρτε να ξεσκασετε, καθε 2 βδομαδες εχει στα λιδλ.

Δεν ειναι ολα τα κουταλια ιδια, ουτε βγαζουν ολα την ιδια ποσοτητα. Η μια κουταλια του ενος μπορει να βγαζει 15γρ και του αλλου 10γρ. 

6x15 = 90gr
6x10 = 60gr  αλλαζει στα 2/3 η ποσοτητα.

----------


## nikos1234

οκ γιαννη μια μπανανα η ενσ φρουτο το πρωι εχει καποια νοημα λες?ειμαι 14

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εχουνε βιταμινες...βεβαια για να παρεις την ποσοτητα που χρειαζεσαι καθημερινα πρεπει να τρως 5-6 μεριδες φρουτων

----------


## Giannistzn

> οκ γιαννη μια μπανανα η ενσ φρουτο το πρωι εχει καποια νοημα λες?ειμαι 14


Τι εννοεις αν εχει νοημα? Αν θες να το φας φατο. Διαφορα δεν θα δεις πουθενα με ενα φρουτο, θα σου ανεβασει 50-100 θερμιδες οκ δεν λεει κατι.

----------


## gretyl666

Σπερα ! Έφαγα ενα παγωτό και ρωτάω αν θα με επηρεάσει στην προπόνηση αύριο ; επισης έπρεπε να φάω και το κανονικό μου γεύμα η με το τσιτ αντικαθιστας το γεύμα που έκανες ;

----------


## nikos1234

ενεργεια θ μ δωσει καθολου τ φρουτο?

----------


## gretyl666

απαντά ρε νικό δλδ ! Εμενα το φρούτο δε μου δίνει ιδιαιτερη ενέργεια οπως το κρέας και το ρύζι πχ.

----------


## nikos1234

οχι το τσιτ ειναι ενα γευμα μονο του.γτ ν επηρεασει την αυριανη προπο?εδω πολλοι κανουν τσιτ τ μεσημερι κ μετα απο 2-3 ωρες κανουν προπο για ν εχοθν ενεργεια κ ν  καψουν τ λιπαρα απο το.τσιτ οσ ενεργεια..θ εχεις εσυ προβλημα?

----------


## gretyl666

πρόβλημα ;μα κανενα πρόβλημα ,εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ! Ανέβηκα και σημερα στην πλάτη !!!!!

----------


## uplifter7

καλησπερα.ξερετε που μπορουνε να βρουμε σολωμελαιο?

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Καλησπέρες! Σας γράφω τα συστατικά από 2 γιαούρτια τα οποία είναι 2% και το ερώτημα είναι αν κάποιο απ τα 2 είναι καλύτερο..

1ο Συστατικά: Γάλα αγελάδος συμπυκνωμένο άπαχο, γάλα αγελάδος άπαχο, ανθόγαλα, μαγιά γιαουρτιού
Θρεπτικά συστ. ανα 100γρ:
Ενέργεια: 73kcal
Πρωτ.: 9,9γρ
Υδατ.: 3,8γρ
Λιπαρά: 2γρ

2ο Συστατικά: φρέσκο ημιαποβουτυρωμένο γάλα αγελάδος, καλλιέργεια γιαούρτης
Θρεπτικά συστ. ανα 100γρ:
Ενέργεια: 70kcal
Πρωτ.: 9γρ
Υδατ.: 4γρ
Λιπαρά: 2γρ

----------


## magkakos

μαγκες ισχύει ότι κάνει καλό να τρώμε συχνά τηγανιτές πατάτες στον όγκο?είδα στο youtube ενα βίντεο με τον ronie coleman να τρώει ένα πιάτο τηγανιτές πατάτες με κέτσαπ...ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## magkakos

> Καλησπέρες! Σας γράφω τα συστατικά από 2 γιαούρτια τα οποία είναι 2% και το ερώτημα είναι αν κάποιο απ τα 2 είναι καλύτερο..
> 
> 1ο Συστατικά: Γάλα αγελάδος συμπυκνωμένο άπαχο, γάλα αγελάδος άπαχο, ανθόγαλα, μαγιά γιαουρτιού
> Θρεπτικά συστ. ανα 100γρ:
> Ενέργεια: 73kcal
> Πρωτ.: 9,9γρ
> Υδατ.: 3,8γρ
> Λιπαρά: 2γρ
> 
> ...


έλεος...κάνει μπαμ...το πρώτο@φιλικά πάντα

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αν τρως τηγανιτες πατατες όλη την ωρα το μονο που θα παρει όγκο επάνω σου ειναι ο σκεμπεδιακός,τπτ αλλο...

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> έλεος...κάνει μπαμ...το πρώτο@φιλικά πάντα


επειδή έχει παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη; ή το βλέπεις λιγότερο επεξεργασμένο;

----------


## ArgoSixna

To 2ο θα επερνα εγω Γιωργο

----------


## qverde

καλησπερα σε ολους...
 Ειμαι 1.67 64 κιλα και το προβλημα μ ειναι πως εχω 20% λιπος..
καθησα και διαβασα καποια πραγματα στο φορουμ(2 μερες τωρα)και επειδη το προβλημα μ ηταν η διατροφη θα μ ηταν πολυ χρησιμη η βοηθεια σας(λογο γνωσεων)...τ
το πρωι 30 λεπτα σχοινακι (αμινοξεα)
πρωινο 50 γρ κουακερ + 1 scoop 22gr Πρωτ.
11:30 1 scoop
14:30 150 γρ πλιγουρι + 200 γρ (κοτοπουλο ,γαλοπουλα,μοσχαρι,σολωμο,περκα κλπ)+ μια μικρη σαλατα(λαχανο μαρουλι ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΑΚΙΑ κλπ)
18'00 το ιδιο με 14:30
20:30 το ιδιο με τισ 18¨00 ή 14:30 (ΜΟΝΟ πρωτ.)
23:00 1 scoop +μια κοθταλια ελαιολαδο + 4 ασπραδια
καθε μερα κανω περιπου 45 λεπτα σχοινακι βαρη(μια ομαδα) και 2 ωρες π.τεχνες.....
αν μπορειτε πεστε μ την γνωμη σας...

----------


## qverde

Σας ευχαριστω ολους εκ των προτέρων...........  :01. Smile:

----------


## pikkos

Καλησπερα παιδιά,βρίσκομαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και καθώς ψαχνώμουν μου δημιουργήθηκε η εξής απορια: cottege τυρί ή γιαουρτακι με αμύγδαλα πριν απο τον ύπνο...το γιαουρτάκι μας δίνει την πρωτεινη μας και με το επιπρόσθετο λίπος απο τα αμύγδαλα πετυχένουμε την αργή απορόφηση της πρωτεινης όπου και είναι ο σκοπός μας(για να τρέφεται ο μυς κατα την διάρκεια όλης της νυχτας),ως εδώ όλα καλος,,,ΑΛΛΑ παρατήρησα πως με γιαουρτι για να χτυπήσω 30γ πρωτεινης λαμβάνω μαζί και αρκετή ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  οπου ειναι αρκετα ανεπιθύμητος την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή! Ενω με το cottege για 30γ πρωτεινης παίρνω ελάχιστα ποσοστά Υδατ και άσε που εχει και απο μόνο του ικανοποιητικη ποσότητα λιπους πιστευω και δεν χρειάζεται πρόσθεση...Εσεις τι λέτε παιδια?? Ρωτάω επειδη δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μου διαφεύγει κατι.....

----------


## ελμερ

Αυτη η ερωτηση μπορει να γινει στις γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης....θα μεταφερθει  και θα λαβεις  τις απαντησεις.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## warrior s

> Καλησπερα παιδιά,βρίσκομαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και καθώς ψαχνώμουν μου δημιουργήθηκε η εξής απορια: cottege τυρί ή γιαουρτακι με αμύγδαλα πριν απο τον ύπνο...το γιαουρτάκι μας δίνει την πρωτεινη μας και με το επιπρόσθετο λίπος απο τα αμύγδαλα πετυχένουμε την αργή απορόφηση της πρωτεινης όπου και είναι ο σκοπός μας(για να τρέφεται ο μυς κατα την διάρκεια όλης της νυχτας),ως εδώ όλα καλος,,,ΑΛΛΑ παρατήρησα πως με γιαουρτι για να χτυπήσω 30γ πρωτεινης λαμβάνω μαζί και αρκετή ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα!!! οπου ειναι αρκετα ανεπιθύμητος την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή! Ενω με το cottege για 30γ πρωτεινης παίρνω ελάχιστα ποσοστά Υδατ και άσε που εχει και απο μόνο του ικανοποιητικη ποσότητα λιπους πιστευω και δεν χρειάζεται πρόσθεση...Εσεις τι λέτε παιδια?? Ρωτάω επειδη δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μου διαφεύγει κατι.....


Τί λιπος έχεις αυτη τη στιγμη? Αν εισαι ας πούμε από 11 12 και πάνω μείνε στο γιαούρτι ή κότατζ...
Μην το παρακανεις όμως με τα αμυγδαλα

Αμα είσαι πιο χαμηλά και πας να γινεις κομμάτια (πράγμα όχι ευκολο) βγάλε το γιαούρτι και κούμπωσε
μπακαλιάρο ή κουνέλι ή κοτόπουλο + fish oil + πρασινα λαχανικά  :05. Biceps:   :05. Biceps:

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια στην προπονηση εχω ατονια..τρωω 2ωρες πριν ενα καλο γευμα..τι μπορω να κανω για να εχω ενεργεια?κοιμαμι 8 ωρες+κ καμια φορα μεσημερι...αμα βαλω σαλατα στο μεσημεριανο και μπανανα το πρωι θα γινει τιποτα?να φανταστειτε συτνεχεια χασμουριεμαι στην προπονηση...

----------


## qverde

δεν γνωριζει καποιος κατι πανω στο δικο μ θεμα?

----------


## fitness12

μετα το τελος της γραμμωσης πως αυξανουμε τις θερμιδες προκειμενου να φτασουμε στη συντηρηση μας χωρις να αυξησουμε βεβαια το σωματικο μας λιπος?

----------


## eli_din3

> παιδια στην προπονηση εχω ατονια..τρωω 2ωρες πριν ενα καλο γευμα..τι μπορω να κανω για να εχω ενεργεια?κοιμαμι 8 ωρες+κ καμια φορα μεσημερι...αμα βαλω σαλατα στο μεσημεριανο και μπανανα το πρωι θα γινει τιποτα?να φανταστειτε συτνεχεια χασμουριεμαι στην προπονηση...


το χασμουρητο παντως..δεν ειναι απαραιτητα σημαδι αδυναμιας..εγω χασμουριεμαι πχ λογω ελλειψης οξυγονου..βασικα για να παρω μεγαλητερη ποσοτητα..μου το χε πει κ ενας γυμναστης..και οντως.. και στο ακυρο εκτος γυμναστηριου..οταν εχω δυσπνοια... μονο με χασμουρητο μου φευγει..ουτε βαθιες ανασες ουτε τιποτα... 

τωρα απο κει κ περα..μπορεις να φας κανα φρουτο πχ μπανανα μιση ωρα πριν...




> μετα το τελος της γραμμωσης πως αυξανουμε τις θερμιδες προκειμενου να φτασουμε στη συντηρηση μας χωρις να αυξησουμε βεβαια το σωματικο μας λιπος?


μπορεις σταδιακα..πχ 100, 100 kcal

----------


## average_joe

> μετα το τελος της γραμμωσης πως αυξανουμε τις θερμιδες προκειμενου να φτασουμε στη συντηρηση μας χωρις να αυξησουμε βεβαια το σωματικο μας λιπος?


αναλογα ποσο χαμηλα επεσες απο την συντηρηση.
σε γενικες γραμμες μια αυξηση των 250 θερμιδων ειναι καλη μεχρι να ξαναφτασεις στη συντηρηση.
αν εχεις κανει low carb διαιτα προφανως ανεβαζεις πρωτα τους υδατ μεχρι η διαιτα να καταληξει να ναι moderate carbs- moderate fats (στην ισοθερμιδικη).
σε αυτη τη περιοδο που αναποφευκτα θα ξαναβαζεις ενα μερος του λιπους που εχασες κρατα την προσληψη κορεσμενων λιπαρων σε χαμηλο επιπεδο(*) και αυξησε τα μονοακορεστα/ πολυακορεστα (τα πρωτα σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο απο τα δευτερα). το τελευταιο θα σε βοηθησει για την επομενη φορα που θα προσπαθησεις να πεσεις χαμηλα σε λιπος.
μεινε στην συντηρηση για 2 εβδομαδες σιγουρα, πριν ανεβεις σε υπερθερμιδικη ή πριν ξαναπας σε υπο.


(*)αυτο στην περιπτωση που επεσες κατω απο το 10%.

----------


## Steloukos

Καλαησπερα σε ολους.Τωρα τελευταια μου εχει κολλησει η απορια αν ειναι κακο που τρωω τα ιδια γευματα συνεχεια η και συμπληρωματα.Δλδ εγω παλια ετρωγα την βδομαδα 4-5 φορες κοτοπουλο και τωρα στη γραμμωση εδω και 1-1.5 μηνα το εχω καθα μερα στη διατροφη μου και καποιες φορες αμα δν εχω προλαβει να μαγειρεψω το τρωω και 2 φορες την μερα.Επισης πρωτεινη ορρου γαλακτος πινω για πολυ καιρο καθε μερα 2-3 δοσεις την μερα.Το χρονο σταματω την χρηση της 1-2 βδομαδες.Επισης ρυζι τρωω πολυ καιρο και καμια φορα πατατες βραστες,ενω ψωμι και μακαρονια πολυ σπανια.Ειναι κακο που ακολουθω αυτην την συνηθεια.Ενας φιλος μου που γυμναζεται και αυτος χρονια μου λεει τι να παθεις εγω τα τελευταια 2 χρονια καθε πρωι τρωω ομελετα με ασπραδια και ειμαι μια χαρα.Εχω καταλαβει οτι γενικα το bodybuilding δεν εχει και τεραστια ποικιλια στα τροφιμα που μπορεις να επιλεξεις να καταναλωνεις.Τι ισχυει τελικα???

----------


## liveris

γιατι θεωρεις οτι δεν γινεται αυτο?
αν θες απανησε σε ενα αλλο θεμα για διατροφη η στα οφ,για να μην το συνεχισουμε εδω.



ναι θεωρω οτι δεν γινεται..δεν ξερω κανεναν διατροφολογο που να το κανει αυτο..
αυτο που κανουν συνηθως ειναι να βαζουν κανα δυο γλυκα η μερικες σαβουρες καποιες μερες την εβδομαδα αλλα αλλο αυτο κ αλλο
να βγαζουν διατροφη με ολες τις θερμιδες απο σαβουρα..αυτο δεν νομιζω να το εχεις δει ουτε εσυ!
επισης δεν ξερω κανεναν αθλητη που να τρωει βρωμικα αναλογα με το αθλημα ειναι κ η διατροφη τους ..με την λογικη του ειναι ιδια δεν θα ειχαν νοημα οι διατροφες
ολοι θα τρωγανε οτι ναναι μεχρι να φτασουν τις θερμιδες που θελουν..
επισης δεν ειναι τοσο απλο οσο το παραδειγμα με τα χαρτονομισματα που ανεφερες γιατι η διατροφη απο πιτσα πχ εχει αλλα λιπαρα (κακα) αλλη πρωτεινη κτλ απο ενα καθαρο γευμα

----------


## beefmeup

οκ,σε καποια συμφωνουμε σε αλλα διαφωνουμε.
για πες ομως με απλα λογια γιατι δεν γινεται κατα την αποψη σου..
γιατι δλδ αν καποιος με 3000 θερμιδες συντηρηση,δεν μπορει να χασει βαρος οταν θα παρει 2500 εστω κ με ενα μεγαλο μερος απο σαβυορα?

----------


## liveris

βαρος μπορει να χασει για λιπος ομως αμφιβαλλω..

----------


## beefmeup

γιατι ,ομως δεν μου λες, για να κανουμε μια κουβεντα..
αν περνει αρκετη πρωτεινη με την σαβουρα,οση του αναλογει,γιατι να μην χασει λιπος?

----------


## liveris

πολυ το εξιδικευεις το θεμα..ξεκινησαμε απο τις ιδιες θερμιδες κ τωρα φτασαμε στην επαρκη προσληψη πρωτεινης..
μπορει στις ιδιες θερμιδες να μην ειναι ιδια η πρωτεινη..
το λιπος ομως δεν θα ειναι απειρως περισσοτερο?

----------


## beefmeup

μαν τι εξειδικευω..
εσυ το πηγες στην πρωτεινη,που μου γραφεις οτι θα χασει βαρος αλλα οχι λιπος.
αρα τι θα χασει μαλια η νυχια?
προφανως κ εννοεις οτι θα χασει βαρος απο μυς,κ σου απανταω οτι αν περνει αρκετη πρωτεινη μια χαρα λιπος θα χασει..δεν υπαρχει καποια εξειδικευση, μια βασικη αρχη διατυπωνω.
το λιπος..
το λιπος γιατι να ειναι περισοτερο..δεν εχω δει καποιον που να τρωει 2500 θερμιδες κ οι 1500 να ειναι λιπος.θα ειχε παθει εμφραγμα αν το εκανε συστηματικα.
οπως κ δεν εχω δει καποιον να κανει το ιδιο με 2500 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη μονο..

οση σαβουρα κ να φας,τα μακρος ειναι μοιρασμενα οσο κ αν σου φαινεται περιεργο..
ενα big tasty απο τα μακ εχει

850 θερμιδες απο τις οποιες.
50 καρμπς
9 ζακχαρα
48γρ πρωτεινη
5 φυτικες ινες
51 λιπαρα
21 κορεσμενα
3.7 αλατι.

οποτε εχεις ενα γευμα μεσα στην μερα στις 850 θερμιδες με αυτα τα μακρος.
εστω οτι πρεπει να περνεις 180γρ. απο πρωτεινη.
δλδ θες καπου συν 130γρ πρωτεινη για να φτασεις τα 180γρ μαζι με τα 50 του μπεργκερ.

δλδ εισαι στις 1400 περιπου θερμιδες με 180γρ πρωτεινη.

αν πρεπει να φας 2300 ας πουμε συνολο,κ τις υπολοιπες τις γεμισεις απο αλλα μακρος..(εδω να ξες οτι 1000% δεν θα φας μονο υ/ες η λιπαρα,αλλα κ επιπλεον πρωτεινη μεσα στην ολη σαβουρα,οποτε σιγουρα θα ανεβασεις την προσληψη σου πλεον των 180γρ που σου αναλογουν).
θα εισαι δλδ 2.300 θερμιδες με 200+γρ πρωτεινη 

οποτε αν εχεις 3000 συντηρηση γιατι να χασεις μυς,κ γιατι δεν θα χασεις λιπος?

----------


## kazos_GR

πεδες εχω καποιες αποριες σκευτομαι να παρω κρεατινη ειδα οτι πρεπει να καταναλωνω υδατανθρακες με υψηλο (γδ) για καλυτερη αποροφηση (θα παρω 1η φορα κρεατινη).

1) στο πρωινο μου εχω φρουτο-whey-και 1 τοστ απο ψωμι ολικης και στην υπολοιπη μερα εχω μακαρονια ολικης (εκτος απο μεταπροπονιτικο γευμα που εχω πατατα) υπαρχει προβλημα στην αφομειωση της?

και επισης κατι αλλο.
για μετα την προπονιση τη προτεινετε 
1)δεξτροζη(γλυκοζη)
2)μαλτοδεξτρινη 
3)μαλτοζη δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι σαν τα 2 πρωτα δεν γνωριζω καλα  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## liveris

πιτσα σπεσιαλ βαρος 145γρ θερμιδες 510 πρωτεινη 11γρ υδατανθρακες 42 λιπαρα 33 

στις 2500 θερμιδες θελεις 5 τετοια κομματια δλδ 55γρ πρωτεινη συνολο...πως δλδ θα φτασεις τα 180 κ τα 200??!!

----------


## kazos_GR

> πεδες εχω καποιες αποριες σκευτομαι να παρω κρεατινη ειδα οτι πρεπει να καταναλωνω υδατανθρακες με υψηλο (γδ) για καλυτερη αποροφηση (θα παρω 1η φορα κρεατινη).
> 
> 1) στο πρωινο μου εχω φρουτο-whey-και 1 τοστ απο ψωμι ολικης και στην υπολοιπη μερα εχω μακαρονια ολικης (εκτος απο μεταπροπονιτικο γευμα που εχω πατατα) υπαρχει προβλημα στην αφομειωση της?
> 
> και επισης κατι αλλο.
> για μετα την προπονιση τη προτεινετε 
> 1)δεξτροζη(γλυκοζη)
> 2)μαλτοδεξτρινη 
> 3)μαλτοζη δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι σαν τα 2 πρωτα δεν γνωριζω καλα


πεδες ? καποιος κατι?

----------


## aqua_bill

στα παρακατω νομιζω θα βρεις αυτο που ζητάς
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...νθρακες
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ιατροφή
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...χι-μονο
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...εϊνη-whey&

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

> πιτσα σπεσιαλ βαρος 145γρ θερμιδες 510 πρωτεινη 11γρ υδατανθρακες 42 λιπαρα 33 
> 
> στις 2500 θερμιδες θελεις 5 τετοια κομματια δλδ 55γρ πρωτεινη συνολο...πως δλδ θα φτασεις τα 180 κ τα 200??!!


Μα δεν σου είπε κανείς να φάς ΜΟΝΟ πίτσα, απλό είναι!. 
Θα φάς για τις 2500 θερμίδες σου πχ 1800-2000 από άλλες πηγές, θα έχεις χτυπήσει και το μίνιμουμ όρίο στην πρωτείνη και μετά αν θες συμπληρώνεις και με m&m's !!!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω ξεκινήσει γράμμωση.Έχω μειώσει πάρα πολύ τον υδατάνθρακα(μόνο 50γρ βρώμη τρώω πια),ενώ οι ποσότητες σε πρωτεϊνη είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα.Αυτό που παρατήρησα τον τελευταίο μήνα,είναι ότι είμαι συνεχώς κουρασμένος,νιώθω εξουθενωμένος,μπορώ να κοιμάμαι συνέχεια(μέχρι και 17 ώρες άμα δεν έχω υποχρεώσεις) και δεν μπορώ να συγκετρωθώ όταν διαβάζω.Πήγα και έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος και είδα ότι έχω χαμηλό Σίδηρο(αποτέλεσμα:58 - Φυσιολογικές τιμές:65 - 175).

Με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο net,είδα ότι τροφές με υψηλή ποσότητα σιδήρου είναι το Μοσχαρίσιο κρέας,τα λαχανικά και το μέλι.Επίσης,διάβασα ότι για την καλύτερη απορρόφηση του σιδήρου,πρέπει να παίρνουμε βιταμίνη c.

Στην διατροφή μου,το μόνο είδος κρέατος που τρώω είναι το στήθος κοτόπουλο(το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας το είχα βγάλει τελειώς από το πρόγραμμα).Λέω να αντικαταστήσω τις ποσότητες του κοτόπουλου(τρώω 400γρ κάθε μέρα) με τις αντίστοιχες του μοσχαρίσιου κρέατος,να αυξήσω τα λαχανικά,να προσθέσω και φρούτα(κυρίως πορτοκάλι).

Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:
Άμα κάνω αυτές τις αλλαγές,θα έχω θετικά αποτελέσματα;
Αν έχω,σε πόσο καιρό θα φανούν;
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάρω και συμπλήρωμα σιδήρου;
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι καλύτερο για να προσθέσω στην διατροφή γράμμωσης,ώστε να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα της αναιμίας;

----------


## morgoth

πολυ λιγος ΥΔ.... για φουλαρε λιγο να παρεις τα πανω σου.

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

> Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω ξεκινήσει γράμμωση.Έχω μειώσει πάρα πολύ τον υδατάνθρακα(μόνο 50γρ βρώμη τρώω πια),ενώ οι ποσότητες σε πρωτεϊνη είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα.Αυτό που παρατήρησα τον τελευταίο μήνα,είναι ότι είμαι συνεχώς κουρασμένος,νιώθω εξουθενωμένος,μπορώ να κοιμάμαι συνέχεια(μέχρι και 17 ώρες άμα δεν έχω υποχρεώσεις) και δεν μπορώ να συγκετρωθώ όταν διαβάζω.Πήγα και έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος και είδα ότι έχω χαμηλό Σίδηρο(αποτέλεσμα:58 - Φυσιολογικές τιμές:65 - 175).
> 
> Με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο net,είδα ότι τροφές με υψηλή ποσότητα σιδήρου είναι το Μοσχαρίσιο κρέας,τα λαχανικά και το μέλι.Επίσης,διάβασα ότι για την καλύτερη απορρόφηση του σιδήρου,πρέπει να παίρνουμε βιταμίνη c.
> 
> Στην διατροφή μου,το μόνο είδος κρέατος που τρώω είναι το στήθος κοτόπουλο(το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας το είχα βγάλει τελειώς από το πρόγραμμα).Λέω να αντικαταστήσω τις ποσότητες του κοτόπουλου(τρώω 400γρ κάθε μέρα) με τις αντίστοιχες του μοσχαρίσιου κρέατος,να αυξήσω τα λαχανικά,να προσθέσω και φρούτα(κυρίως πορτοκάλι).
> 
> Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:
> Άμα κάνω αυτές τις αλλαγές,θα έχω θετικά αποτελέσματα;
> Αν έχω,σε πόσο καιρό θα φανούν;
> ...


Για την έλλειψη σιδήρου και την αναιμία ο καλύτερος σύμβουλος είναι ο γιατρός σου.
Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή σου, κόψε τη μονοφαγία σήμερα, απλά και ωραία, και τσέκαρε leangains  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mikekan

Ε ρε φίλε λογικό, με τόσο λίγο υδατανθρακα πως να τη παλέψεις? κανε τουλάχιστον καθε 3 μέρες ένα carb refill, κινησου λίγο κυκλικά!  :01. Wink:

----------


## liveris

> Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω ξεκινήσει γράμμωση.Έχω μειώσει πάρα πολύ τον υδατάνθρακα(μόνο 50γρ βρώμη τρώω πια),ενώ οι ποσότητες σε πρωτεϊνη είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα.Αυτό που παρατήρησα τον τελευταίο μήνα,είναι ότι είμαι συνεχώς κουρασμένος,νιώθω εξουθενωμένος,μπορώ να κοιμάμαι συνέχεια(μέχρι και 17 ώρες άμα δεν έχω υποχρεώσεις) και δεν μπορώ να συγκετρωθώ όταν διαβάζω.Πήγα και έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος και είδα ότι έχω χαμηλό Σίδηρο(αποτέλεσμα:58 - Φυσιολογικές τιμές:65 - 175).
> 
> Με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο net,είδα ότι τροφές με υψηλή ποσότητα σιδήρου είναι το Μοσχαρίσιο κρέας,τα λαχανικά και το μέλι.Επίσης,διάβασα ότι για την καλύτερη απορρόφηση του σιδήρου,πρέπει να παίρνουμε βιταμίνη c.
> 
> Στην διατροφή μου,το μόνο είδος κρέατος που τρώω είναι το στήθος κοτόπουλο(το μοσχαρίσιο κρέας το είχα βγάλει τελειώς από το πρόγραμμα).Λέω να αντικαταστήσω τις ποσότητες του κοτόπουλου(τρώω 400γρ κάθε μέρα) με τις αντίστοιχες του μοσχαρίσιου κρέατος,να αυξήσω τα λαχανικά,να προσθέσω και φρούτα(κυρίως πορτοκάλι).
> 
> Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:
> Άμα κάνω αυτές τις αλλαγές,θα έχω θετικά αποτελέσματα;
> Αν έχω,σε πόσο καιρό θα φανούν;
> ...


παιδια προσεξτε με τις διατροφες γιατι οι υπερβολες οδηγουν σε αντιθετα αποτελεσματα...
προφανως κ σου επεσε ο σιδηρος απο την διατροφη τοχα παθει κ γω κ εισαι εξουθενομενος απο την ελειψη υδατανθρακα...μα 50γρ τη μερα πως να αντεξεις!!!!!!!!
ανεβασε τον υδατανθρακα οπωςδηποτε κ ξεκινα το μοσχαρι το συκωτι οπωσδηποτε αποξηραμενα βερυκοκα κτλ..δε χρεαζεται να κοψεις τελειως το κοτοπουλο απλα βαλε κ τροφες με σιδηρο..μετα απο κανενα διμηνο πηγαινε κανε παλι εξετασεις να δεις..λογικα θα εχει ανεβει αν οχι ππηγαινε σε γιατρο

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Εννοείται ότι θα πάω σε γιατρό φίλε μου.  :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλά μπορείται να γίνεται λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένοι.Όταν λέτε να αυξήσω τους υδατάνθρακες, δηλαδή να ξαναυξησω την βρώμη,να προσθέσω και πάλι ρύζι;
Πιστεύετε ότι αυτό θα με βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της αναιμίας;
Εγώ διάβασα ότι δίαιτες με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε υδατάνθρακες,δεν βοηθούν στην αντιμετώπιση της αναιμίας.Άρα τους υδατάνθρακες από που να τους αυξήσω;
Εγώ λέω να αυξήσω τα λαχανικά που περιέχουν πολύ βιταμίνη C,καθώς και φρούτα- φυσικούς χυμούς, όπως το πορτοκάλι.Επίσης,λέω να προσθέσω πατάτα αντί για ρύζι,αφού η πρώτη βοηθάει στην καλή απορρόφηση του σιδήρου.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Γενικά ο υδ που εχεις ελαχιστος για μια σωστη διατροφη. Δεν ειναι μονο το θεμα του σιδηρου.
Απο κει και περα, τροφες υψηλες σε σιδηρο και γιατρο.

Οταν ταλαιπωρεις τον οργανισμό σου μακροχρόνια βγαινουν προβληματακια. Μπορει ο υψηλος υδ να μην σχετιζεται αμεσα με τον σιδηρο, αλλά η ελλειψη του απο τη διατροφη σου μπορει να σχετιζεται εμμεσα.

----------


## liveris

Αρχικό μήνυμα απο liveris  


δλδ μπηφ θεωρεις πως 1000 θερμιδες πχ απο πιτσα ειναι το ιδιο με 1000 θερμιδες απο κοτοπουλο βραστο λαχανικα κ ρυζι???

κ γραφεις
Αν έχουν τα ίδια μάκρος και φας και τα σαλατικά σκέτα από άποψη βιταμινών και ινών, τοτε ΝΑΙ.








> Μα δεν σου είπε κανείς να φάς ΜΟΝΟ πίτσα, απλό είναι!. 
> Θα φάς για τις 2500 θερμίδες σου πχ 1800-2000 από άλλες πηγές, θα έχεις χτυπήσει και το μίνιμουμ όρίο στην πρωτείνη και μετά αν θες συμπληρώνεις και με m&m's !!!


βλεπεις πως το ενα αναιρει το αλλο που λες...

----------


## liveris

> Μα δεν σου είπε κανείς να φάς ΜΟΝΟ πίτσα, απλό είναι!. 
> Θα φάς για τις 2500 θερμίδες σου πχ 1800-2000 από άλλες πηγές, θα έχεις χτυπήσει και το μίνιμουμ όρίο στην πρωτείνη και μετά αν θες συμπληρώνεις και με m&m's !!!


 η αρχικη μου ερωτηση αφορουσε μονο σαβουρα κ η απαντηση σου ηταν πως γινεται..τωρα λες ε δε θα φας μονο σαβουρα κτλ.. :01. Unsure: 

κατα λαθος μπηκαν 2 ποστ τελος παντων..

----------


## liveris

> Εννοείται ότι θα πάω σε γιατρό φίλε μου. 
> 
> Αλλά μπορείται να γίνεται λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένοι.Όταν λέτε να αυξήσω τους υδατάνθρακες, δηλαδή να ξαναυξησω την βρώμη,να προσθέσω και πάλι ρύζι;
> Πιστεύετε ότι αυτό θα με βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της αναιμίας;
> Εγώ διάβασα ότι δίαιτες με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε υδατάνθρακες,δεν βοηθούν στην αντιμετώπιση της αναιμίας.Άρα τους υδατάνθρακες από που να τους αυξήσω;
> Εγώ λέω να αυξήσω τα λαχανικά που περιέχουν πολύ βιταμίνη C,καθώς και φρούτα- φυσικούς χυμούς, όπως το πορτοκάλι.Επίσης,λέω να προσθέσω πατάτα αντί για ρύζι,αφού η πρώτη βοηθάει στην καλή απορρόφηση του σιδήρου.


σου λεω να αυξησεις υδατανθρακες γιατι δεν τρως καθολου κ μονος σου λες οτι νυσταζεις συνεχεια κτλ γιαυτο αυξησε τους γιατι η κουραση που νιωθεις
λογικα ειναι απο την σχεδον μηδενικη ληψη υ/κα κ απο την ελειψη σιδηρου βεβαια..γιαυτο βαλε φαγητα πλουσια σε σιδηρο..γενικα αλλαξε την διατροφη 
σου ...

----------


## beefmeup

> η αρχικη μου ερωτηση αφορουσε μονο σαβουρα κ η απαντηση σου ηταν πως γινεται..τωρα λες ε δε θα φας μονο σαβουρα κτλ..


man μισο λιγο γιατι καπου μπερδευτικες.

στο θεμα με τις 1000 θερμιδες,σου απαντησα κ εγω κ ο 27ποντους.
οι θερμιδες ειναι ιδιες,αν εχεις πανω κατω ιδιες αναλογιες μακρος..περισοτερο εξηγηση δεν χωραει εδω.

κ μετα μου απαντας αυτο.




> πιτσα σπεσιαλ βαρος 145γρ θερμιδες 510 πρωτεινη 11γρ υδατανθρακες 42 λιπαρα 33 
> 
> στις 2500 θερμιδες θελεις 5 τετοια κομματια δλδ 55γρ πρωτεινη συνολο...πως δλδ θα φτασεις τα 180 κ τα 200??!!


καποιος που θελει 1500 θερμιδες για να χασει βαρος προφανως μαν,δεν θα μπορεσει να φαει μια πιτσα ολοκηρη,αλλα με 2-3 κομματια θα την παλεψει..
αρα,το παραδειγμα που φερνεις ειναι ατοπο.
σαν να σου λεω οτι μπορω να φαω σαβουρα κ να χασω,κ να μου απαντας οκ φαε μια τουρτα που ειναι 4000 θερμιδες κ χασε..προφανως κ δεν γινεται.
η αρχικη συζητηση γινεται για το αν μπορεις να τρως κ σαβουρα κ να χανεις,κ πανω σε αυτο με ρωτησες το απο κατω.




> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο liveris 
> 
> 
> δλδ μπηφ θεωρεις πως 1000 θερμιδες πχ απο πιτσα ειναι το ιδιο με 1000 θερμιδες απο κοτοπουλο βραστο λαχανικα κ ρυζι???


κ σου απαντησαμε,αλλα μετα τα γυριζεις.

να κανω μια διευκρινηση που το εγραψα κ κατι σειρες πιο πανω..
αν ενας ανθρωπος θελει 1500 θερμιδες για να χασει,ειναι πιο δυσκολο με σαβουρα,οχι γιατι δεν γινεται αλλα γιατι ενα μπερκγερ θα του καλυψει τα 2/3 των θερμιδων κ μετα ο φουκαρας θα πειναει ολη μερα..εκει θελει περισοτερο καθαρο φαγητο,μονο κ μονο απο την αποψη οτι θα φαει μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα για τις λιγες αυτες θερμιδες που του αναλογουν.
ενας τωρα που θελει 2500 θερμιδες για να χασει μια χαρα μπορει να τρωει κ σαβουρα,αρκει να μενει υπο κ να τσεκαρει την πρωτεινη του..

ειναι απλα μαθηματικα δημοτικου+θερμοδυναμικη.
απαραβιαστα μεχρι τωρα κ τα 2 :01. Unsure:

----------


## liveris

το παραδειγμα που εφερα ειναι σε απαντηση του δικου σου οπου θεωρεις οτι με τη σαβουρα θα πιασεις την πρωτεινη που θελεις οποτε στις ιδιες θερμιδες
μια χαρα λιπος θα χασεις οπως ειπες..
που μπερδευτηκα δλδ? ρωτησα για τις 1000 θερμιδες σαβουρα vs 1000 καθαρο κ μου λετε ειναι το ιδιο..
γραφω λοιπον οτι εγω δε νομιζω οτι αν καποιος θελει να χασει λιπος κ φαει λιγοτερες θερμιδες σαβουρα απο την συντηρηση πχ των 3000 θερμιδων θα χασει λιπος
κ μου λες οτι θα χασει εφοσον θα εχει πιασει την πρωτεινη κτλ..
εγω μιλησα για ολες τις θερμιδες απο σαβουρα γιαυτο εβαλα το παραδειγμα...

προφανως θα ανακαλυψω νεα επιστημη αφου τα παραβιαζω κ τ 2..

----------


## beefmeup

> το παραδειγμα που εφερα ειναι σε απαντηση του δικου σου οπου θεωρεις οτι με τη σαβουρα θα πιασεις την πρωτεινη που θελεις οποτε στις ιδιες θερμιδες


αμα σου λεω εγω οτι μπερδευτηκες.
δεν ειπα πουθενα σε κανενα ποστ οτι με την σαβουρα θα πιασεις καμια πρωτεινη.
ειπα οτι αν τρως σαβουρα μπορεις να χασεις.
την πρωτεινη την ανεφερα μονο κ μονο γιατι με ρωτησες εσυ μετα οτι "τι θα χασεις?"
κ σου ειπα οτι αν τσεκαρεις την πρωτεινη σου συνολικα κ ασχετως αν τρως σαβουρα η οχι,εφοσον εισαι υπο θα χασεις λιπος,κ δεν θα εχεις θεμα.
κ μαλιστα σου αναφερα κ στο θεμα του βαγγελη οτι δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος να τρωει μονο σαβουρα..συνδιαστικα τρωμε ολοι,αλλιως θα ειχαμε σοβαρα θεματα υγειας..

τα υπολοιπα ειναι δικα σου συμπερασματα,γιατι διαβαζεις ποστ που δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις κ γυρνας την κουβεντα αλλου,οχι επιτηδες,αλλα επειδη δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αυτο που σου γραφω.

οταν θα το καταλαβεις λοιπον κ θα μου απαντησεις σε αυτο που σου γραφω κ οχι σε αυτο που καταλαβαινεις εσυ,τοτε να μου πουλησεις ειρωνια.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Oxι...ο Διονυσης σου λεει οτι θα χασει εφοσον ειναι υποθερμιδικα...το να πιανει την πρωτεινη το ανεφερε για να κρατησει μυες.

edit:ταυτοχρονα γραψαμε.

----------


## liveris

1ον την ειρωνια την ξεκινησες εσυ...
2ον το οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να τρωει μονο σαβουρα ειναι δεδομενο.. θεωρητικα μιλαμε ρε συ..γιαυτο ειπα για 1000 θερμιδες βρωμικο με καθαρο κ για 2500 κτλ
απο κει κ περα οκ μπορει εγω να μην καταλαβαινω αλλα η συζητηση ξεκινησε απο το ποστ του οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κοιταμε ποιοτητα αλλα θερμιδες
εκει ηταν η διαφωνια μου..εσυ μιλας για συνδιασμο εγω μιλησα για διατροφη μονο βρωμικη για να υποστηριξω οτι δεν ειναι μονο οι θερμιδες που μετρανε..

----------


## Spyrous

Για φαση κοψιματος προτιμοτερη πηγη  υδατανθρακα ποια θα λεγατε?(βραστη πατατα,καστανο ρυζι,μακαρονια μαυρα?)

----------


## Mpozos

βρώμη , κεχρί , καφέ ρύζι , γλυκοπατάτα, αλεύρι ταπιόκας και μπρόκολο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

Ότι ακριβώς είπε ο beef. 
@liveris Αν θες μου εξηγείς που έγραψα ακριβώς ότι 1000 θερμίδες από πίτσα είναι το ίδιο με 1000 θερμίδες κοτόπουλο νερόβραστο? (το μπρόκολο θερμίδες δεν έχει).
Δεν είναι πολύ απλά γιατί έχουν άλλα μάκρος. Όπως και πως ακριβώς το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο πλζ.
Αλλά αν κόψω μερικές δεκάδες γιαούρτι, κανα 2 κουταλιές ελαιόλαδο και 100 γρ από τη διατροφή μου, ναι μπορώ να φάω 3-4 κομμάτια πίτσα, και να χάνω μόνο λίπος, γιατί απλά και ωραία είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια μάκρος.

----------


## s0k0s

Και το φαγοπυρο διοτι εχει πιο λιγο λιπος απο τν βρωμη.




> βρώμη , κεχρί , καφέ ρύζι , γλυκοπατάτα, αλεύρι ταπιόκας και μπρόκολο.


Σπαραγγι προσθεσε  :01. Wink:  ειναι κ φουλ αντιοξειδωτικο. Επισης αγγουρι.

----------


## Spyrous

Πατατα βραστη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## s0k0s

> Πατατα βραστη?


Φυσικα ρε αγορι.

----------


## Mpozos

όπως σου αρέσει φίλε, εγώ την τρώω βραστή, εσυ αν θες φάε  την ψητή... (πάντως με τίποτα τηγανιτή).

----------


## Spyrous

Την βαρε8ηκα την ατιμη και λεω να την ακτικαταστησω με καστανο,και στην τελικη ειναι και τι ταιριαζει στον κα8ενα και τι κα8εται πιο καλα,απλα η8ελα να ακουσω γνωμες...ΥΣ ροκα και μαρουλι ΤΟΠ το μπροκολο με φερνει φουσκομα οσο για το σπαρραγι ειναι οτι καλυτερα απλα ειναι πανακριβο...

----------


## liveris

> Ότι ακριβώς είπε ο beef. 
> @liveris Αν θες μου εξηγείς που έγραψα ακριβώς ότι 1000 θερμίδες από πίτσα είναι το ίδιο με 1000 θερμίδες κοτόπουλο νερόβραστο? (το μπρόκολο θερμίδες δεν έχει).
> Δεν είναι πολύ απλά γιατί έχουν άλλα μάκρος. Όπως και πως ακριβώς το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο πλζ.
> Αλλά αν κόψω μερικές δεκάδες γιαούρτι, κανα 2 κουταλιές ελαιόλαδο και 100 γρ από τη διατροφή μου, ναι μπορώ να φάω 3-4 κομμάτια πίτσα, και να χάνω μόνο λίπος, γιατί απλά και ωραία είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια μάκρος.


για να το τελειωνουμε το θεμα γιατι πολυ το κουρασαμε συνεχιζεις να μου λες το ιδιο πραγμα οτι μπορεις να βαλεις λιγη πιτσα σε μια ημερισια διατροφη αρκει να εισαι υπο ,μονο που εγω δεν ειπα αυτο αλλα συγκρινα θερμιδες μονο απο βρωμικο θεωρητικα παντα για να δειξω οτι δεν ειναι το ιδιο..
αλλα επειδη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αστο καλυτερα ας μη το συνεχισουμε.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## *Maric*

Χαίρετε..!!! Εδω και πολυ καιρο εχω  αυτην την απορια και οσο και να εψαξα  δεν βρηκα κατι που να με καλυπτει γι'αυτο θα ημουν πολυ ευγνωμων αν μπορουσατε να με διαφωτησετε εσεις. Κοιταξα και εδω αλλα δεν εχει κατι ακριβως σε αυτο που θελω.

Καποιος που κανει διαιτα ή γυμνάζεται ή κανει καποια διατροφη κτλ  πρεπει να καταναλωνει ελαχιστα ή καθολου ψωμι. Για πιο λογο ? Λογο της γλουτενης  που περιέχει ή ολα μαζι τα συστατικα  του το καθιστουν  "ακαταλληλο" ?

Αν οντος φταιει η γλουτενη τοτε καποιο ψωμι που ειναι φτιαγμενο απο αλεύρι καποιου δημητριακου που δεν περιεχει γλουτενη ειναι "καταλληλο" σωστα ? 

Αν δεν φταιει η γλουτενη  τοτε ποιο ειδος ψωμιου ειναι το καλυτερο για καποιον που κανει διατροφη ?

----------


## Mikekan

Γιατι τρώγοντας άσπρο ψωμί, και τα περισσότερα μουφα μαύρα που κυκλοφορούν, ανεβάζεις απότομα ινσουλινη αφου έχουν πολυ υψηλό γλυκαιμικο δείκτη, σχεδόν σα να τρως ζάχαρη. Επίσης δεν έχουν απολύτως κανένα θρεπτικό συστατικό, άχρηστη τροφή. Μη με ρωτήσεις τι ειναι και τι προκαλούν οι τροφές με υψηλό γλυκαιμικο δείκτη, ψαξτο λίγο. Εκει παίζεται το παιχνίδι πάντως.

----------


## *Maric*

Ξερω για τον ΓΔ. Δηλαδη εχει να κανει πιο πολυ με αυτο παρα με το ποσοστο γλουτενης που περιεχεται, για την οποια εχει γινει σαλος τον τελευταιο καιρο..

----------


## Mikekan

Ναι περισσότερο με αυτο και με το γεγονός ότι δεν εχει καμία απολύτως θρεπτικη αξια. Τσάμπα μασουλας υδατανθρακα υψηλού ΓΔ.  :01. Smile:

----------


## var

Καλησπέρα,

ξεκίνησα πρόσφατα διατροφή μιας και έχω αρκετά περιττά κιλά και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι
μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποια παραλλαγή στον κρητικό ντάκο έτσι ώστε να γίνει πιο υγιεινός και κατάλληλος για υποθερμιδική διατροφή χωρίς να αλοιωθεί πολύ η γεύση;
πχ να αντικασταστήσουμε τη φέτα με άλλο τυρί

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Spyrous

To αβραστο το καστανο το ρυζι στα 100γρ λεει οτι εχει 71γρ υδατ..οταν το βραζω λογικα πηγαινει χ2 δηλαδη τα 50γρ βρασμενου ρυζιου ισοδυναμουν με 25γρ υδτα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## crucified

Παιδες γεια σας.

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι εξης

ο βασικος κανονας που λεει 50% πρωτεινη,30% υδατανθρακα,20% λιπαρα απο τις θερμιδες που προσλαμβανουμε.

Οταν λεει 30% υδατανθρακα,μετραμε τον υδατανθρακα αυτον καθε αυτο (πχ 100 γρ ρυζι) η τον υδατανθρακα που περιεχετε στο ρυζι (πχ 100 γρ ρυζι εχουν 70γρ υδατανθρακα και τα υπολοιπα ειναι αλλες ουσιες) για να υπολογισουμε;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Βασικά πιο σωστό ειναι 30Π/50Υ/20Λ

Τον καθαρο υδατανθρακα μετράς, δλδ τα 70γρμ. απο τα 100,οπως εγραψες...

----------


## Giannistzn

> To αβραστο το καστανο το ρυζι στα 100γρ λεει οτι εχει 71γρ υδατ..οταν το βραζω λογικα πηγαινει χ2 δηλαδη τα 50γρ βρασμενου ρυζιου ισοδυναμουν με 25γρ υδτα?


Nαι 25πανω κατω. Ισως να το αφηνες να τραβηξει λιγο νερο ακομα, 100 μονο 200γρ σου βγαζουν?




> Παιδες γεια σας.
> 
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι εξης
> 
> ο βασικος κανονας που λεει 50% πρωτεινη,30% υδατανθρακα,20% λιπαρα απο τις θερμιδες που προσλαμβανουμε.
> 
> Οταν λεει 30% υδατανθρακα,μετραμε τον υδατανθρακα αυτον καθε αυτο (πχ 100 γρ ρυζι) η τον υδατανθρακα που περιεχετε στο ρυζι (πχ 100 γρ ρυζι εχουν 70γρ υδατανθρακα και τα υπολοιπα ειναι αλλες ουσιες) για να υπολογισουμε;


Το 2ο που λες  :03. Thumb up: 

Δηλαδη πρεπει (παραδειγμα) απο τις 2000kcal το 30% να ειναι απο υδ/κα αρα 600kcal, οποτε το ρυζι εχει 70γρ υδ/κα ανα 100γρ και αυτα τα 70γρ, 280kcal (70gr x 4kcal/gr). Αρα πρεπει να παρεις 150γρ υδατανθρακα, οποτε περιπου 200γρ ρυζι

edit : με προλαβε ο νικολας

----------


## Mikekan

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι. Εχετε παρατηρήσει έντονη φλεβικότητα σε high carb day, μετα απο αρκετές μέρες low carb ή ειναι ιδέα μου?

----------


## Mpozos

εγώ προσωπικά  ναι, και οχι μόνο μια φορά... αλλα όσες φορές κάνω carb up.

----------


## Mikekan

Ξέρουμε αν εξηγείται κάπως αυτο?

----------


## beefmeup

λογικο ειναι.
οι υ/ες κρατανε νερα.

----------


## crucified

Ρε παιδες.

Καπου ειχα διαβασει (επισημο αρθρο του σιτε) πως ο οργανισμος εχει δυνατοτητα απορροφησης 30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα 3 ωρες (διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος).

Αν οντως ισχυει αυτο,τοτε αλλοι γιατι τρωνε πολυ παραπανω πρωτεινη στα γευματα τους; (αγγιζοντας ακομα και 100 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης).

Ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο; απο τι εξαρταται και πως αυξανεται;

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν ισχυει αυτο για την ποσοτητα που αναφερεις.
η διαβασες κατι κ το καταλαβες μονομερως,η ειναι λαθος διατυπωμενο ενδεχομενως.
κ δεν ισχυει γιατι η πρωτεινη,μπορει να ειναι πρωτεινη,αλλα οι πηγες κ οι συνδιασμοι που θα την φας αλλαζουν.
οπως κ οι οργανισμοι.

----------


## crucified

Δηλαδη ο οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει και 100 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης μπαμ σε ενα γευμα;

παραθετω:

_Η πρωτεΐνη περιέχει αμινοξέα τα οποία θεωρούνται ως τα βασικά δομικά υλικά του μυϊκού ιστού. Όταν οι μυς διασπώνται και καταστρέφονται κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης, οι ιστοί των αναδομούνται μέσω της ανάπαυσης και της πρωτεϊνικής λήψης. Τα αμινοξέα σε μια πρωτεϊνική φόρμουλα βοηθούν τους μυς να γίνουν μεγαλύτεροι και δυνατότεροι, μια διαδικασία που μπορεί να κρατήσει έως και 48 ώρες μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί. 
Πολλοί αθλητές και bodybuilder λαμβάνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης. Ασφαλώς το να λαμβάνουμε τεράστιες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης σε ένα γεύμα δεν θα επιταχύνει την ανάπτυξη, γι αυτό άλλωστε προτείνουμε τον τεμαχισμό της συνολικής ποσότητας πρωτεΐνης σε 5-6 γεύματα ανά 3 ώρες μέσα στη μέρα., αφού το σώμα μπορεί να απορροφήσει συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (25-30γρ) ανά γεύμα.
_

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Τπτ δεν ειναι γραμμενο σε πέτρα και κανενα νουμερο δεν ισχυει απολυτα...

Ο καθε οργανισμός επεξεργαζεται και απορροφα αναλογα με τις δυνατοτητες και τις αναγκες του.Καποιος προχωρημενος με αρκετη μυικη μαζα επανω του μπορει να απορροφησει μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης ανα γευμα σε σχεση με καποιον αρχαριο λογω αυξημενων αναγκων,οποτε τα νουμερα ειναι διαφορετικα για τον καθενα.

Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να υπολογίσεις τις ημερισιες σου αναγκες σε πρωτ. και να την μοιρασεις στα γευματα ισοποσα ωστε να υπαρχει η απαιτουμενη ροη αμινοξεων και απο κει και περα ο οργανισμός σου θα κρατησει και θα αξιοποιησει αυτό που του χρειαζεται...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

> Δηλαδη ο οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει και 100 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης μπαμ σε ενα γευμα;
> 
> παραθετω:
> 
> _Η πρωτεΐνη περιέχει αμινοξέα τα οποία θεωρούνται ως τα βασικά δομικά υλικά του μυϊκού ιστού. Όταν οι μυς διασπώνται και καταστρέφονται κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης, οι ιστοί των αναδομούνται μέσω της ανάπαυσης και της πρωτεϊνικής λήψης. Τα αμινοξέα σε μια πρωτεϊνική φόρμουλα βοηθούν τους μυς να γίνουν μεγαλύτεροι και δυνατότεροι, μια διαδικασία που μπορεί να κρατήσει έως και 48 ώρες μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί. 
> Πολλοί αθλητές και bodybuilder λαμβάνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης. Ασφαλώς το να λαμβάνουμε τεράστιες ποσότητες πρωτεΐνης σε ένα γεύμα δεν θα επιταχύνει την ανάπτυξη, γι αυτό άλλωστε προτείνουμε τον τεμαχισμό της συνολικής ποσότητας πρωτεΐνης σε 5-6 γεύματα ανά 3 ώρες μέσα στη μέρα., αφού το σώμα μπορεί να απορροφήσει συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (25-30γρ) ανά γεύμα.
> _


 Oτιδήποτε παραθέτεις μαν, εσύ και όλοι μας, χωρίς πηγές επιστημονικές από κάτω, δεν μπορείς να το στηρίξεις ως την μοναδική αλήθεια.

----------


## beefmeup

> Δηλαδη ο οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει και 100 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης μπαμ σε ενα γευμα;


κοιτα μαν το θεμα ειναι ολιγον συνθετο κ δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη σε 2-3 ποστ..καπου μεσα στο φορουμ υπαρχουν κ θεματα μ το τι γινεται με την περισσια πρωτεινης..
δες τα κ αυτα.

εν ταχη,αυτο που λες για τα 100γρ πρωτεινης..
οι συνιστωσες ειναι πολλες..
αρχικα η πηγη παιζει ρολο οπως σου εγραψα απο πανω,κ μετα οι συνδιασμοι κ φυσικα ο οργανισμος.
αν πχ η πηγη ειναι μονο whey κ τπτ αλλο,σκετη εκει σιγουρα απο ενα ποσο κ πανω θα εχεις μεγαλυτερη οξειδωση λευκινης απο ενα σημειο κ μετα..
αλλα αν την παρεις μαζι με λιπαρα κ υ/ες η αποροφηση της θα παραταθει,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι περισοτερη πρωτεινη αυτης της πηγης θα αποροφηθει.
αν τωρα καποιος περνει φαρμακα,το ποσο μπορει να αποροφησει ειναι παλι σχετικο..εκει ολα αλλαζουν,καθως το σωμα εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση κ λειτουργει σε αλλους ρυθμους.

μετα αν η πηγη της πρωτεινης ειναι μοσχαρι ας πουμε..πες οτι τρως 300γρ μοσχαρι που δινει καπου 80γρ πρωτεινης.
το μσχαρι για να περασει απο το στομαχι στο εντερο θελει αρκετη ωρα,κ δεν γινεται ολη η διαδικασια αυτη με την μια,μπαμ κ κατω..
πεπτεται δλδ σταδιακα..αρα δεν μιλαμε για 80γρ πρωτεινης οπως η whey αλλα για αλλου ειδους ζωικη πρωτεινη.
που θα σου δωσει σταθερη ροη αμινοξεων στο αιμα για αρκετες ωρες,κ με αργο χρονο πεψης πραγμα που σημαινει οτι τπτ απο αυτα τα 80γρ δεν θα παει χαμενο...κ φυσικα κ εκει ισχυουν κ οι διατροφικοι συνδιασμοι που επλεκονται με την πεψη,που ανεφερα σαν παραδειγμα απο πανω..

γενικα ειναι διαφορα πραγματακια που παιζουν ρολο,αλλα ελπιζω να καταλαβες πανω κατω την λογικη..

----------


## crucified

Συμφωνω πως τιποτα δεν ειναι γραμμενο σε πετρα,ουτε ειναι fix.Καθε οργανιμος ειναι διαφορετικος,αλλα αυτες οι μετρησεις εχουν γινει επιστημονικα και ειναι ενας μεσος ορος με αποκλιση 20-30% το πολυ.


Πηγη υπηρχε,απλως παρελειψα να την βαλω.Προφανως δεν τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου.

Και τωρα beef.

Αυτους τους παραγοντες ηθελα να ξερω,πχ συνδιασμος τροφης,επιπεδο καταπονησης οργανισμου κλπ που ανεβαζουν την απορροφητικοτητα.Καταλαβα τον ηρμο σου και πως παει η ολη φαση της απορροφησης.


Ειπες κατι και για φαρμακα,εκει παει 3,5 με 4,5 πρωτεινης ανα κιλο αλιπης μαζας; (αν ξερεις φυσικα και πληροφοριακα).

----------


## beefmeup

> Ειπες κατι και για φαρμακα,εκει παει 3,5 με 4,5 πρωτεινης ανα κιλο αλιπης μαζας; (αν ξερεις φυσικα και πληροφοριακα).


κανεις δεν ξερει μαν.
σχετικα ειναι ολα αυτα..
μελετες με φαρμακα σε ανθρωπους δεν γινονται για ευνοητους λογους..μονο εκει που χρησιμοποιουνται για κλινικες περιπτωσεις κ οχι πανω στο ββ.

----------


## sAVAZz

ξερει κανεις ποσα mg καφεινης εχει ο φραπες ανα 100 γρ?

----------


## Giannistzn

Επειδή δεν το βρίσκω αυτή τη στιγμή, στην ενότητα διατροφή έχει ενα θέμα για τον καφέ. 

Έχω κάνει πόστ με τις συγκεντρώσεις καφεινης απο κάποια είδη καφέ βάση πληροφοριών της εταιρίας

----------


## crucified

Πειραματικά έχει αποδειχτεί ότι το σώμα μπορεί να αφομοιώσει μέχρι 30 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης κάθε τρεις ώρες ή λίγο περισσότερο με τη χρήση διαφόρων αναβολικών.Όσο λιγότερη ώρα διαρκεί η πέψη τόσο λιγότερα αμινοξέα θα καταστραφούν –έχει αποδειχθεί ότι ένα 85% των αμινοξέων μπορεί να καταστραφεί κατά τη διαδικασία της πέψης όταν αυτή ξεπεράσει τις τρεις ώρες. 

θα το βρειτε εδω : http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CE%B7%CF%82

εκει που λεει χρησιμοτητα και ρολος.  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## beefmeup

μαν αστο μην την ψαχνεις ετσι γιατι αν δεν εχεις γνωσεις για να καταλαβεις τι ειναι μουφα απο αυτα που διαβαζεις κ τι οχι,μονο τον μπουσουλα θα χασεις.
το αρθρο αυτο εχει 3 ολα κ ολα references κ ειναι ολα 20 χρονια πισω. 
επισης καμια απο αυτες τις πηγες δεν υποστηριζει αυτο που γραφει ο συγγραφεας κ που εχεις υπογραμμισει στο απο πανω ποστ σου.

οποτε βρασε ορυζα.

----------


## *Maric*

Ποια είναι η διαφορά της βρώμης από το πίτουρο βρώμης ?

και επίσης, η βρασμένη βρώμη είτε σε νερό είτε σε γάλα υστερεί κατά πολύ σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και φυτικές ίνες σε σχέση με την άβραστη ?

----------


## kostas kou

Ξερει κανεις ποια ειναι καλυτερα και κατα ποσο βοηθανε?

----------


## Nansyy

> Ξερει κανεις ποια ειναι καλυτερα και κατα ποσο βοηθανε?


Με προλαβες..Εχω εδω κ καιρο την ιδια απορια..περιμενω να απαντησει καποιος να μαθω επιτελους..!

----------


## kostas kou

κανουνε για γραμμωση?
τα εχω βρει σε φουρνο και ειναι σουπερ

----------


## kostas kou

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Αυτες οι ερωτησεις μπορουν να γινονται στις Γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης   δε χρειαζεται να ανοιγουμε συνεχεια νεα θεματα για τετοιες ερωτησεις.....(θα γινει συγχωνευση) :02. Welcome:

----------


## ελμερ

Και μενα μ αρεσουν τα κριτσινια που εβαλες στη φωτο αλλα εχουν πολλες θερμιδες,καλο ειναι να τα τρωμε με μετρο.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## sanitarium20

Καλησπέρα, διάβαζα μόλις το άρθρο για τα λιπαρά οξέα που υπάρχει στο τμήμα της διατροφής στο σάιτ και έχω κανα δυο απορίες που σίγουρα θα μπορούσατε να μου λύσετε κάποιοι. Παραθέτω μερικά αποσπάσματα από το άρθρο και ερωτώ.

*Τα ψάρια περιέχουν την ίδια ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα λίπους από το κρέας με την διαφορά ότι τα ψάρια περιέχουν μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ακόρεστων λιπών που έχουν το χαρακτηριστικό όνομα Ωμέγα-3 (τα ακόρεστα λίπη που υπάρχουν στο καλαμποκέλαιο και στα σπορέλαια ονομάζονται Ωμέγα-6).* 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να προτιμάμε καλαμποκέλαιο και σπορέλαιο από το απλό ελαιόλαδο;

*Οι καρδιολόγοι συστήνουν την αντικατάσταση των κορεσμένων λιπών (κρέας, βούτυρο, κ.λπ) με ακόρεστα λίπη ψαριών κι όχι την πρόσθετη συμπλήρωσή τους, δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να σε καμιά περίπτωση να τρώμε τις ίδιες ποσότητες κορεσμένων λιπών και να παίρνουμε και επιπλέον ποσότητες ακόρεστων λιπών Ωμέγα-3. Η προσθήκη περισσότερων ακόρεστων λιπών, όπως π.χ με τη μορφή συμπληρώματος Ωμέγα 3 ή 6, χωρίς την παράλληλη μείωση της πρόσληψης κορεσμένων λιπών, μπορεί να αποδειχτεί επιβλαβής γιατί αυξάνει τη συνολική πρόσληψη λίπους. Η τακτική της αντικατάστασης μπορεί να έχει μακροχρόνια οφέλη γιατί τα ακόρεστα λίπη Ωμέγα-3 έχουν εντονότερη επίδραση πάνω στην χοληστερίνη, τη μειώνουν κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό και πιθανολογείται ότι μπορούν να μειώσουν τον κίνδυνο εμφράγματος.*

Γενικά δηλαδή από ότι καταλαβαίνω για να πάρει κανείς συμπληρώματα με Ωμέγα κλπ πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε αυστηρή δίαιτα στην οποία θα υπολογίζει καθημερινά πόση ποσότητα λιπαρών ιξέων καταναλώνει; 
*
Η καταλληλότερη αναλογία των κεκορεσμένων με τα ακόρεστα λίπη, σε καθημερινή βάση, είναι δύο γραμμάρια ακόρεστου λίπους για κάθε ένα γραμμάριο κεκορεσμένο, ενώ η συνολική ημερήσια ποσότητα πρόσληψης λίπους δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνά το 25 - 35% της συνολικής θερμιδικής πρόσληψης και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις αθλητών που λαμβάνουν πολύ υψηλές ποσότητες υδατανθράκων το 15 - 20% (περίπου 0,9-1,6 γραμ.ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους).*

Εγώ από την παρένθεση καταλαβαίνω ότι εφόσον είμαι 100 κιλά χοντρικά πρέπει να παίρνω γύρω στα 100 γραμμάρια λίπος τη μέρα από τα οποία 70 να είναι ακόρεστα και 30 κορεσμένα. Πώς μπορώ να υπολογίζω όμως πόσο λίπος έχουν τα φαγητά που τρώω; Δηλαδή αν φάω μία απλή μπριζόλα χοιρινή πώς ξέρω πόσο λίπος έχει αυτή; Επίσης έχει διαφορά αν την κάνω ψητή και αν την κάνω στο τηγάνι. Τρώω ένα καλαμάκι. Τρώω ένα αυγό. Ένα τοστ. (τυχαία παραδείγματα). Πώς θα υπολογίζω πόσο λίπος έχουν αυτά τα γεύματα;;;


Κατι άλλο. Μπορείτε να δώσετε παραδείγματα, μιας καλής διατροφής (συγκεκριμένα tip δηλαδή) ή συγκεκριμένων πραγμάτων που μπορούμε να τρώμε για να αποφεύγουμε μεγάλες ποσότητες κορεσμένων λιπαρών (πχ μια συμβουλή του στυλ "όχι τηγανητά" μου κάνει) ή για να παίρνουμε πιο πολύ κορεσμένα από ακόρεστα (πχ φάε το τάδε γιατί έχει ακόρεστα λιπαρά);


Και τέλος. Αυτά που λέγονται δηλαδή ότι συμπληρώματα Ωμέγα-3 βοηθάνε να καίμε λίπος στο κορμί μας ή παίρνονται σε φάση γράμμωσης, αδυνατίσματος κλπ, εγώ βάση του άρθρου αυτού καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι μία μπαρούφα. Απλά παίρνοντας τα, αντικαθιστάς τα ακόρεστα με μία άλλη πηγή. Αν δεν κόψεις την κατανάλωση κορεσμένων δεν σώζεσαι όμως. Έτσι δεν είναι;


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τυχόν απαντήσεις!


ΥΓ. Τα φρούτα έχουν μηδέν λιπαρά;

----------


## Thodoris21

Παιδιά όταν υπολογίζουμε την πρωτεϊνη που χρειαζόμαστε, λαμβάνουμε υπόψην την ζωική έτσι? Δηλαδή την πρωτεϊνη που δίνει το ρύζι ή η βρώμη την υπολογίζουμε?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Mikekan

Ολες!

----------


## Thodoris21

Τι νόημα έχει να μετράμε και την φυτική πρωτεϊνη?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Γιατί όχι? Πρωτεινη είναι και αυτη,  συμμετεχει και θερμιδικά στη διατροφή μας.

Μην μετρώντας την μαζευονται τεράστιες ποσότητες πρωτείνης και μετά τα νεφρά και το συκώτι τα βλέπουν όλα.

----------


## Thodoris21

Το λέω γιατί είμαι 62 κιλά και παίρνω περίπου 140γρ πρωτεϊνης εκ των οποίων τα 20-25 είναι φυτικές. Άρα ζωικής προέλευσης έχω 120γρ. Καλά είναι?

----------


## Mikekan

Θοδωρή μετράνε όλες, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τις χωρίζεις και να τις μετράς ξεχωριστά!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εξαιρετικα ειναι. Εχεις σχεδόν 2χ το βαρος σου σε ζωική. Και λίγη φυτική καβάτζα. Σούπερ σε βλέπω.

----------


## Thodoris21

Οκ παιδιά, άρα να κρατήσω τα 140γρ συνολικά έτσι και να μην ανέβάω και άλλο?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εξαρταται απο τους στόχους σου. Αν εισαι χαμηλα σε θερμιδες μπορείς να ανεβεις λίγο (μεχρι το 3χ)  Αν εισαι σε recomp είσαι ΟΚ αν είσαι σε όγκο μπορείς και με λιγότερη.

----------


## Thodoris21

Ωραία ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sanitarium20

> Καλησπέρα, διάβαζα μόλις το άρθρο για τα λιπαρά οξέα που υπάρχει στο τμήμα της διατροφής στο σάιτ και έχω κανα δυο απορίες που σίγουρα θα μπορούσατε να μου λύσετε κάποιοι. Παραθέτω μερικά αποσπάσματα από το άρθρο και ερωτώ.
> 
> *Τα ψάρια περιέχουν την ίδια ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα λίπους από το κρέας με την διαφορά ότι τα ψάρια περιέχουν μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ακόρεστων λιπών που έχουν το χαρακτηριστικό όνομα Ωμέγα-3 (τα ακόρεστα λίπη που υπάρχουν στο καλαμποκέλαιο και στα σπορέλαια ονομάζονται Ωμέγα-6).* 
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να προτιμάμε καλαμποκέλαιο και σπορέλαιο από το απλό ελαιόλαδο;
> 
> *Οι καρδιολόγοι συστήνουν την αντικατάσταση των κορεσμένων λιπών (κρέας, βούτυρο, κ.λπ) με ακόρεστα λίπη ψαριών κι όχι την πρόσθετη συμπλήρωσή τους, δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να σε καμιά περίπτωση να τρώμε τις ίδιες ποσότητες κορεσμένων λιπών και να παίρνουμε και επιπλέον ποσότητες ακόρεστων λιπών Ωμέγα-3. Η προσθήκη περισσότερων ακόρεστων λιπών, όπως π.χ με τη μορφή συμπληρώματος Ωμέγα 3 ή 6, χωρίς την παράλληλη μείωση της πρόσληψης κορεσμένων λιπών, μπορεί να αποδειχτεί επιβλαβής γιατί αυξάνει τη συνολική πρόσληψη λίπους. Η τακτική της αντικατάστασης μπορεί να έχει μακροχρόνια οφέλη γιατί τα ακόρεστα λίπη Ωμέγα-3 έχουν εντονότερη επίδραση πάνω στην χοληστερίνη, τη μειώνουν κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό και πιθανολογείται ότι μπορούν να μειώσουν τον κίνδυνο εμφράγματος.*
> 
> Γενικά δηλαδή από ότι καταλαβαίνω για να πάρει κανείς συμπληρώματα με Ωμέγα κλπ πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε αυστηρή δίαιτα στην οποία θα υπολογίζει καθημερινά πόση ποσότητα λιπαρών ιξέων καταναλώνει; 
> ...


Κανείς επ αυτού;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Miamou

Γεια σας,ειμαι καινουργιος στην ιστοσελιδα και γενικα στο θεμα γυμναστικης και διατροφης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας για την διατροφη μου την οποια αρχισα τωρα αμα εχω καποιο λαθος διορθωστε με εξηγηση ετσι ωστε να καταλαβω τα μυστικα τησ διατροφης απο ποιο εμπειρους.
1.κουακερ 160 γρ,50 γρ φαριν λακτε ,μπανανα ,2 κουταλιες της σουπας μελι 8.00
2.2 τοστ με 2 φετες τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων και  μια φετα γαλοπουλα στο καθενα απο αυτα 10.30
3.200 γρ μακαρονια ολικης αλεσεως με σκορδακι κρεμμυδακι  :01. Smile:  και ενα τονο 1.30 
2.30 προπονηση μεχρι 4.
4.προτεινη iso μια μπανανα και ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου μελι 4.15
5.ρυζι,κοτοπουλο ή μπριζολα μοσχαρισια ή γαλαιος ή οσπρια πχ(φακες,ρεβιθια,γιγαντες :01. Mr. Green: <) ολα αυτα συνοδευονται απο σαλατα πχ(λαχανο,μαρουλι ντοματα πιπερια, προκολο μαρουλι πιπερια και οτι συνδιασμος γουσταρετε),πατατα βραστη  με αρακα κ' ανιθο , στην μοσχαρισια μπριζολα κ΄ στο κοτοπουλο βαζω καρι, ελαιολαδο ,λιγο μουσταρδα 5.15 
6.μιση κουπα αμυγδαλα ,καρυδια,30 γκοτζι μπερι 7.15
7.8 ασπραδια ενα ολοκληρο (9.15) το ποιο μισητο μου διοτι εκεινη την ωρα βγαινω εξω με την κοπελα μου οι με φιλους και μυριζει αυγουλιλα χαχαχαχα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
8.γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων με ενα αχτινιδιο και λιγο κανελα 11.15
Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι το πρωη εχει πρασινο τσαι και το απογευμα μεντα 
Ευχαριστω που με διαβασατε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

με τοσο γλυψιμο στο ποστ απο πανω,θα εκανες καριερα σε ταχυδρομειο μαν..
εδω που την ποσταρες δεν εχει νοημα..ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα κ γραψτην εκει να παρεις αποψεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ξερει κανεις ποια ειναι καλυτερα και κατα ποσο βοηθανε?



στο θεμα με τα μηλα και τα ξυνόμηλα είναι πολυ απλα τα πράματα τα ξυνόμηλα έχουν λιγότερα σακχαρα απο τα κανονικα μηλα και πιθανον ελάχιστα λιγότερες θερμίδες θεωρητικα και λεω θεωρητικα γιατι ότι και να ναι μηλα είναι δεν θα χαλάσει η μανέστρα αν φαει κανείς κανονικο μήλο αντι για ξυνόμηλο πόσο μάλιστα αν δεν του αρεσει κιόλας το ξυνόμηλο 
οποτε ας το δοκιμάσει όποιος θέλει και αμα δεί καμια διαφορα ας μας τηλεφωνήσει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
δηλαδη θα κάνει ο άλλος μια σωστη διατροφη και ισοροπημενη για γράμωση και θα τον χαλάσει αν φαει μηλο κανονικό? ουτε αν φαει μερικες τηγανητές πατάτες δεν θα πάθει τιποτε αν τηρει σωστα την διατροφή του 

πρέπει να καταλάβουμε η διατροφη δεν είναι φάρμακο μην πάρουμε παραπάνω δοση και μας πειράξει , γιατι αν σκευτόμαστε έτσι θα αρωστήσουμε , αυτα δεν τα κάνουμε ούτε όταν βρισκόμαστε σε τέλεια προαγωνιστική φόρμα ,που εκεί θα φανει υποτιθετε κάποια διαφορα , όχι κάποιος που απλα γυμνάζετε και θελει ενα ωραίο γραμμωμενο σώμα και αν δεν γραμώνει ας βρει αλλου την αιτια και οχι στο μήλο

----------


## jim-jimakos

Καλησπερα
Να ρωτησω κατι..
Αν καταλαβα καλα... για να κάνω μια διατροφή με σκοπό να χάσω 2-3 κιλα, για να διξω το μικρο "σωσιβιο" που εχει μείνει, θα πρέπει να "κοψω" τους υδατάνθρακες??
Και αν ναι.. καθόλου δεν επιτρέπεται?? είτε απλούς είτε σύνθετους??
ευχαριστω

----------


## tasos62

Καλησπερα στην παρεα,ειμαι 1,75 υψος 65 κιλα.. Οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι στις 2.688
και η διατροφη μου λιγο παραπανω απο τις 3.000 θερμιδες.Τα σχολια δικα σας..  :01. Smile: 


Γευμα 1ο                  Θ / Π / Υ / Λ
400ml γαλα 1,5%     180/13/19/6
80γρ βρωμης          280/9/48/6
1 αυγο+3 ασπραδια  115/15/2/6
1 κουταλι μελι         60
1 φρουτο εποχης     60
+πολυβιταμινη

Γευμα 2ο                 Θ / Π / Υ / Λ
1 μπανανα             110/1 / 27 / 0
200gr γιαουρτι 2%  120/15/ 8 / 4
5 καρυδακια           120
30γρ.πρωτεινη iso   120/

Γευμα 3ο                  Θ /Π / Υ / Λ
150gr κοτοπουλο    280/35/ 2 / 10
100gr basmati        350/9 / 76/ 2
σαλατα με ελαιολδο 70
1 φετα ολικης         70/2 /12/ 1


Πριν την προπονηση
Βασικα ΒCAA,Κρεατινη Μονουνδρικη,Μια κουταλια Μελι

Μετα την προπονηση
Πρωτεινη iso,1 μπανανα


Γευμα 4ο                   Θ / Π / Υ/ Λ
150gr μοσχαρι         320/ 35/3 / 10
100gr basmati         350/ 9 /76/ 2
σαλατα με ελαιολαδο 70/
1 φετα ολικης          70/2/ 12 / 1

Γευμα 5o                    Θ/ Π / Υ / Λ  
150gr τονος             150/40/0.8 / 1.5
100gr γλ.βραστη        80/ 2/  18/ 2
1 σαλατα με ελαιολδο 70/

Γευμα 6ο
100γρ cottage
100γρ γιαουρτι 2%
5γρ καρυδια

----------


## Sofo007

Καλησπέρα στα μέλη, θα ήθελα να μάθω τι παίζει με το μαύρο ψωμί και το ολικής άλεσης....
βρήκα σε ένα σούπερμάρκετ αλεύρι για μαύρο ψωμί και για χωριάτικο ολικής άλεσης, εγώ λέω να πάρω αλεύρι αλλά τι διαφορές έχουν? από το λίγο που ξέρω το ολικής είναι καλύτερο αλλά για ποιο λόγο?

----------


## sanitarium20

Το έχω ξαναρωτήσει, ξέρω πως έχω γίνει κουραστικός αλλά θα το ξαναρωτήσω γιατί δενμπορώ να καταλάβω.

Διαβάζω το άρθρο για το λίπος και τα λιπαρά οξέα που υπάρχει στο σάιτ και εστιάζω στο κομμάτι που περιγράφει πόσο πρέπει να είναι η πρόσληψη λιπαρών οξέων. Διαβάζω λοιπόν το ακόλουθο:
*Τα κορεσμένα λίπη δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 10% της συνολικής λήψης θερμίδων. Αυτό σημαίνει, για παράδειγμα, ότι ένας bodybuilder 115 κιλών που καταναλώνει καθημερινά περίπου 4500 θερμίδες, θα πρέπει να παίρνει το πολύ 45 γραμμάρια κορεσμένου λίπους.*

Όταν λέει στην πρώτη πρόταση ότι δε θα πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 10% (τα κορεσμένα) της συνολικής πρόσληψης *θερμίδων*, τότε η αναγωγή πάλι σε θερμίδες δε θα γίνει; Δηλαδή για το παράδειγμα που περιγράφει αφού η συνολική πρόσληψη θερμίδων πρέπει να είναι 4500 ημερησίως το 10% αυτού του αριθμού είναι 450 θερμίδες. Το 45 γραμμάρια που το βρίσει; Πώς μπλέχτηκαν τα γραμμάρια στην όλη εξίσωση; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ο εν λόγω bodybuilder πρέπει να παίρνει 450 θερμίδες από κορεσμένα λίπη και προφανώς 450*2=900 από ακόρεστα (αφού όπως λέει πιο πάνω κορεσμένα προς ακόρεστα, πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουμε σε αναλογία 1:2).

Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πολύ τι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά!

----------


## Sofo007

> Το έχω ξαναρωτήσει, ξέρω πως έχω γίνει κουραστικός αλλά θα το ξαναρωτήσω γιατί δενμπορώ να καταλάβω.
> 
> Διαβάζω το άρθρο για το λίπος και τα λιπαρά οξέα που υπάρχει στο σάιτ και εστιάζω στο κομμάτι που περιγράφει πόσο πρέπει να είναι η πρόσληψη λιπαρών οξέων. Διαβάζω λοιπόν το ακόλουθο:
> *Τα κορεσμένα λίπη δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 10% της συνολικής λήψης θερμίδων. Αυτό σημαίνει, για παράδειγμα, ότι ένας bodybuilder 115 κιλών που καταναλώνει καθημερινά περίπου 4500 θερμίδες, θα πρέπει να παίρνει το πολύ 45 γραμμάρια κορεσμένου λίπους.*
> 
> Όταν λέει στην πρώτη πρόταση ότι δε θα πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 10% (τα κορεσμένα) της συνολικής πρόσληψης *θερμίδων*, τότε η αναγωγή πάλι σε θερμίδες δε θα γίνει; Δηλαδή για το παράδειγμα που περιγράφει αφού η συνολική πρόσληψη θερμίδων πρέπει να είναι 4500 ημερησίως το 10% αυτού του αριθμού είναι 450 θερμίδες. Το 45 γραμμάρια που το βρίσει; Πώς μπλέχτηκαν τα γραμμάρια στην όλη εξίσωση; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ο εν λόγω bodybuilder πρέπει να παίρνει 450 θερμίδες από κορεσμένα λίπη και προφανώς 450*2=900 από ακόρεστα (αφού όπως λέει πιο πάνω κορεσμένα προς ακόρεστα, πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουμε σε αναλογία 1:2).
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πολύ τι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά!



ισχύει το εξής (αν δε κάνω λάθος)
1γρ πρωτεΐνη        = 4 θερμίδες
1γρ υδατάνθρακες = 4 θερμίδες
1γρ λιπαρά           = 9 θερμίδες

έτσι προκύπτει πως 45γρ λιπαρά ισούται με 405 θερμίδες περίπου

----------


## sanitarium20

Ωραίος... Έχεις δίκιο τώρα που το έγραψες ναι θυμάμαι ότι κάπου το είχα δει και εγω αυτό παλιότερα αλλά πραγματικά δεν το θυμόμουν... Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου!!!

----------


## pikkos

Eιμαι σε υποθερμικη δίαιτα για γράμμωση και έχω ελαπτώσει αρκεταα τους υδατ,απο πρωτεινη παίρνω πανω κατω τα απαραίτητα +30-50γρ extra και απο λίπη παίρνω 1-1,5 κ.σ ελαιόλαδο 1-1,5 κουταλακι φυστικοβούτηρο λιγα αμυγδαλακια(ενοείται οχι ολα μαζι.η καταναλωση τους γινεται μεσα στην μερα μου) ως εδω ολα καλα....το προβλημα μου είναι πως είμαι αρκετα χαμηλα σε θερμίδες και θέλω να αυξήσω! Πια πηγη να προτιμήσω? περισσότερη πρωτεινη?

----------


## stef25

Από τη στιγμή που κινήσε υποθερμιδικά, για ποιο λόγο φοβάσαι τον υδατάνθρακα?

----------


## sotiris7

καποιες διατροφες πριν και μετα την προπονηση με πολλες θερμιδες??  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sanitarium20

Καλημέςρα, τρεις ερωτήσεις. 
1) Ποιο είναι ένα τυπικά καλό φρούτο για δεκατιανό; Τι συνηθίζετε να τρώτε; Ειμαι σε γράμμωση και προσπαθώ να ρίξω τις θερμίδες μοθ σημειωτέον
2) Δεν ξέρω πολλά για τη διατροφή ακόμη, τώρα διαβάζω να μάθω, αλλά βλέπω παίζει στα πρωινά γεύματα, πολύ βρώμες κουάκερ και τέτοια. Τι ακριβώς προσφέρουν αυτά; Κλασσικά δημητριακά μακριά;
3) Υποθερμιδική και υπερθερμιδική διατροφή λέμε. Τι καθορίζει το πόσο υπο ή υπέρ; Είναι υποκειμενικό;

----------


## stef25

> Καλημέςρα, τρεις ερωτήσεις. 
> 1) Ποιο είναι ένα τυπικά καλό φρούτο για δεκατιανό; Τι συνηθίζετε να τρώτε; Ειμαι σε γράμμωση και προσπαθώ να ρίξω τις θερμίδες μοθ σημειωτέον
> 2) Δεν ξέρω πολλά για τη διατροφή ακόμη, τώρα διαβάζω να μάθω, αλλά βλέπω παίζει στα πρωινά γεύματα, πολύ βρώμες κουάκερ και τέτοια. Τι ακριβώς προσφέρουν αυτά; Κλασσικά δημητριακά μακριά;
> 3) Υποθερμιδική και υπερθερμιδική διατροφή λέμε. Τι καθορίζει το πόσο υπο ή υπέρ; Είναι υποκειμενικό;


Kαλημέρα φίλος!!!
1)Όλα τα φρουτάκια καλά είναι!Εγώ προτιμώ τα πορτοκάλια και τα πράσινα μήλα(βοηθούν στη λιποδιάλυση), άμα είμαι χαμηλά σε υδατάνθρακα βάζω και μπανάνα(εκτός από αυτήν μετά την προπο.)
2)Οι βρώμη είναι υδατάνθρακας βραδείας καύσεως, τουτέστιν σου δίνει ενέργεια για περισσότερες ώρες, γι αυτό προτιμάται πολύ...Να σου πω την αλήθεια (επειδή θυμάμαι τα κυβικά σου) ότι υδατάνθρακα να φάμε εμείς το πρωί θα τον κάψουμε μέσα στη μέρα...
3)Ναι είναι υποκειμενικό!Ο λόγος?Το υπό ή το υπερ προκύπτει απ το εαν οι ημερίσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων είναι λιγότερη ή περισσότερη από τις θερμίδες συντήρησής σου, οι οποίες είναι διαφορετικές για κάθε οργανισμό...

----------


## giorgis12

ποσες κουταλιές της σούπας να πίνω ρε παιδιά  απο σιρόπι γλύκόζης με τα την προπόνηση και πως να το αρεώνω?

----------


## pikkos

Για περιοδο συντήρησης πια είναι η σωστη αναλογία πρωτεινης/υδατανθρακα/λιπους ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους?

----------


## pikkos

> Από τη στιγμή που κινήσε υποθερμιδικά, για ποιο λόγο φοβάσαι τον υδατάνθρακα?


Καλα λες! δεν ξερω δεν το πολυ σκέφτηκα ισως....Ομως η υποθερμική μου διατροφή προκύπτει απο την μείωση τον υδατανθράκων,δλδ αν επαναφέρω σε νορμαλ επίπεδα τους υδατ. ενα περίπου θα είναι ισοθερμικη η διατροφη μ

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> ποσες κουταλιές της σούπας να πίνω ρε παιδιά  απο σιρόπι γλύκόζης με τα την προπόνηση και πως να το αρεώνω?


Οι κουταλιές ειναι αναλογα με το βαρος σου συνηθως. Εγω την κατεβαζω ετσι σιροπι αλλα μπορεις να την αραιωσεις με λιγο νερό ή μεσα στο σεικ πρωτεινης αν αυτο δεν ειναι ηδη πολύ γλυκό.

----------


## airjordan

Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα τρώω 2 ωμά αυγά + λίγο γάλα + μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη.
Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πάθω σαλμονέλα?

----------


## TToni Shark

> Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα τρώω 2 ωμά αυγά + λίγο γάλα + μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζάχαρη.
> Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πάθω σαλμονέλα?


Πολύ πιθανών αν τα αυγά είναι αγνώστου προελεύσεως  :01. Unsure:

----------


## zoran

Λέει τίποτα το μούσλι και μάλιστα βιολογικό με γάλα; Έχει βρεί κανείς τίποτα αξιόλογο;

----------


## Alex Pap

Γνωμες για διατροφη γραμμωσης;;;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sanitarium20

Η μπανάνα δεν είναι καλύτερα για μετά την προπόνηση;;; Σε όλο το φόρουμ αυτό λένε; 

Και μία θεωρητική ερώτηση. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ δεξτρόζη ούτε έχω δοκιμάσει ποτε. Μπορεί να μπει μεταπροπονητικά στο ίδιο σέικερ με whey και κρεατίνη η δεν έχει λογική; Επίσης αν πάρεις δεξτρόζη κόβεις την μπανάνα που τρως μετά την προπόνηση;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Δεν θα σου κανει κακό να φας και μια πριν την προπονηση,μια χαρά ενεργεια είναι,αν εχεις ομως λογω διαιτας να ταιριαξεις στην διατροφη σου μονο μια τοτε καλυτερα να παει μετα.

Η Δεξτροζη μπαινει στο ιδιο σεικερ με την πρωτείνη και αν εχεις να διαλέξεις αναμεσα στα δυο(δεξτροζη ή μπανανα) καλύτερα προτίμησε το δευτερο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Alex Pap

> Γνωμες για διατροφη γραμμωσης;;;


Ωρε παληκαρια κανεις;;;  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Γνωμες πανω σε ποια διατροφη,εχεις ανεβασει καποια?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## cuntface

οταν περνουμε ενα πακετο μακαρονια και κοιταμε πισω την διατροφικη αξια ανα 100γ που γραφη οταν λεει ανα 100γ τι σημαινι βρασμενα η αβραστα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Άβραστα, στη μορφή που πωλούνται.

----------


## cuntface

> Άβραστα, στη μορφή που πωλούνται.


thanks  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια,μετα τις γιορτες του απσχα εχασα 2.5 κιλα..πρεπει τωρα να τα πρω γρηγορα αυτα τα κιλα για να μην πεφτω στην προπονηση,η αργα..?

----------


## Giannistzn

Συνεχισε το διατροφικο σου πλανο οπως πριν το πασχα. Δεν χρειαζεται ντε και καλα να παρεις 2.5 κιλα σε μια μερα απο junk

----------


## magdaline

> Συνεχισε το διατροφικο σου πλανο οπως πριν το πασχα. Δεν χρειαζεται ντε και καλα να παρεις 2.5 κιλα σε μια μερα απο junk


μα γιατί ακουγεται καλή ιδεα..

Εγώ απορώ πως χάνετε κιλά στις γιορτές

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλα κοιτα και εγω εχασα 1 - 1,5 κιλο σαββατο και κυριακη του πασχα, αλλα ηταν επειδη γενικα προσεχα ολο το πασχα και απλα εκεινες τις 2 μερες δεν ειχα ζυγισμενα γευματα, οποτε ημουν υπο γιατι παρα-προσεχα τι θα φαω  :01. Mr. Green: 

edit : και να χασεις αποτομα 1-2 κιλα, υγρα θα ειναι περισσοτερο εκτος αν εισαι ηδη σε αρνητικο ισοζυγιο και το παρακανεις οποτε μετα θα εχεις ενα θεμα..

----------


## kazos_GR

πεδες γινετε να παρεις καθαρο ογκο με καποιο σημπληρωμα σε γρηγορο χρονικο διαστημα?η μονο με διατροφη σε μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα

----------


## tolis93

ειτε διατροφη ειτε συμπληρωματα στον ιδιο χρονο θα τα παρει.εκτος αν μιλαμε κ για αμινο zma beta alanyne gloutamine κτλπ εκει θα χει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.γινεται αρκει να σαι ηδη χαμηλα σε ποσοστο λιπους και να κανεις προσεγμενη διατροφη με λιγες θερμιδες πανω ή κυκλικη ληψη θερμιδων αναλογα με τις ημερες προπονησης.ή φυσικα να κανεις body recomposition αν εχεις εξτρα κιλα.δηλαδη ισοθερμιδικα και με ασκηση και σωστη διατροφη( τα αποτελεσματα ερχονται σε αρκετο βαθος χρονου δηλαδη μικρη σταδιακη μυικη αναπτυξη).

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Γίνετε με ισοθερμιδική διατροφή να καις λίπος και να παίρνεις μυικό ιστό έστω και αργά, μόνο με σωστή διατροφή και αερόβια δηλαδή..?

----------


## beefmeup

για να καψεις λιπος θες υποθεμιδικη.
οποτε αυτο που λες,γινεται με ενα μικρο ελειμα θερμιδων,αρκει να εισαι μεσα στην πρωτεινη που περνεις..

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως γίνεται, απλά είναι ο πιο αργός τρόπος να πορευτείς και ίσως η πρόοδος να είναι αμελητέα, ειδικά αφού φτάσεις σε ένα καλό επίπεδο και μετά.
Μιλάς ουσιαστικά για body recomposition, google it.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι,αλλα η προοδος δεν ειναι αμελητεα..ειναι ρεαλιστικη,εφικτη κ σε βαθος χρονου αυτη που ουτως η αλλως θα σου εδινε το σωμα σου.
εκτος αν με το προοδος εννοουμε τα 10 "μυικα κιλα" σε 2 μηνες..

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Θα είχε καλό αποτέλεσμα αν ανα μήνα άλλαζα από υπο σε υπερ γύρο στις 150 θερμίδες, δηλαδή τον ένα μήνα να χάνω 1 κιλό και τον επόμενο να βάζω το ίδιο..? Δεν βάζεις λιγότερο λίπος έτσι απ το να πάρεις σερί τον όγκο 4-5 μήνες?

Όλα στα αγγλικά μου τα βγάζει για "body recomposition"  :01. Neutral:

----------


## beefmeup

για να παρεις μια ιδεα στο περιπου ριξε μια ματια εδω, κ στα σχολια που εχουν γινει πανω στο κειμενο..δυστυχως,καποια πραγματα ειναι ευκολο να τα βρεις μονο στα αγγλικα..
τα ειρωνικα σχολια μην σε πτοησουν,για γελια ειναι.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

α ωραία! θα τα διαβάσω το απόγευμα! ευχαριστώ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos1234

> Συνεχισε το διατροφικο σου πλανο οπως πριν το πασχα. Δεν χρειαζεται ντε και καλα να παρεις 2.5 κιλα σε μια μερα απο junk


οχι να μην τρα παρω απο τζανκ,αλλα απο κανονικο φαγητο..τι λες?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ρε αγορινα σου ειπα τι λεω, να συνεχισεις κανονικα το προγραμμα σου χωρις κρεπαλες ουτε απο τζανκ ουτε απο σωστες τροφες.

Οτι εκανες πριν κανε και τωρα.

----------


## kwstasEV

Γεια σας μια ερώτηση σχετικά με θερμίδες-μακροσυστατικά...αρχικά στόχος μου είναι το χάσιμο λίπους δηλαδή διατροφή γράμμωσης. Συνολικές θερμίδες την μέρα είναι 2600 θερμίδες..180 γρ πρωτεΐνη τη μέρα και  250 γρ υδατανθρακες..Η απορία όμως που έχω είναι ότι απο υδ/πρωτ παίρνω 1720 θερμίδες..όλες τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες μέχρι τις 2600 με τι θα τις συμπληρώνω ? όλες με υγιή λίπη ή να σταματάω μόλις φτάνω τις ανάγκες μου σε πρωτεινη +υδατ?

----------


## Mpozos

ελαιόλαδο, ταχίνι, αβοκάντο , λινέλαιο ( κορυφαίο ), καρύδια αμύγδαλακρόκους αυγών και λάδι καρύδας.

----------


## kwstasEV

Έχω να καλύψω δηλαδή 880 θερμίδες μονο με λιπαρά..δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?ή επειδή ειναι υγιή λιπαρά δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα

----------


## Mpozos

φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. τα λιπαρά χρειάζονται στην διατροφή.

----------


## kwstasEV

η ποσοτητα απο υδατανθρακες και πρωτεινες πως σου φαίνεται? είμαι περιπου 72 κιλα αλλιπης μάζας..ειναι επαρκής?

----------


## Mpozos

τι ηλικία / ύψος / βάρος έχεις; και πόσο περίπου λίπος;

----------


## sAVAZz

μελι ή μαυρες σταφιδες???τι εχει λιγοτερη ζαχαρη και 8ερμιδες?

----------


## kwstasEV

> τι ηλικία / ύψος / βάρος έχεις; και πόσο περίπου λίπος;


18 ετων/182 εκ/100 κιλα και λίπος στο 28 % αν και δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν το έχω μετρήσει σωστα γιατι το εβγαλα σε μια ιστοσελιδα συμπληρωνωντας βαρος/υψος/μεση/λαιμος

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> για να παρεις μια ιδεα στο περιπου ριξε μια ματια εδω, κ στα σχολια που εχουν γινει πανω στο κειμενο..δυστυχως,καποια πραγματα ειναι ευκολο να τα βρεις μονο στα αγγλικα..
> τα ειρωνικα σχολια μην σε πτοησουν,για γελια ειναι.


Τα διάβασα όλα! Εφόσον μπορείς να πάρεις μυικό ιστό υποθερμιδικά άρα και με ίσο θα γίνετε.. Θα δοκιμάσω το +-2κιλά/μήνα, για να γίνετε και καλύτερη καύση λίπους, από Σεπτέμβριο να δω πώς θα δουλέψει σε μένα.
Τα cheat meal είναι απαραίτητα διάβασα απ τον Nasser..! Cheat meal 1 φορά την βδομάδα έχω σε ένα γεύμα Κυριακή βράδυ (ημέρα ξεκούρασης).

----------


## beefmeup

κανεις μια αναγωγη εδω περα ομως,που δεν εχει κ πολυ βαση..
σιγουρα μπορεις να βαλεις μυικο ιστο κ με ισοθερμιδικη,αλλα εσυ ρωτησες αν γινεται να χανεις κ λιπος ταυτοχρονα..
οταν εισαι ισοθερμιδικα πως θα χασεις λιπος,αφου δεν εχεις μειωμενη ενεργειακη προσληψη?

αν απλα θες να βαλεις μυικα κιλα,κ εισαι οκ οπως εισαι τωρα απο λιπος,μεινε ισοθερμιδικα.
αν θες να χασεις κ λιπος μαζι,πρεπει να πεσεις υπο.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Ναι γι αυτό αποφάσισα τελικά να κάνω αυτό με το +-2 κιλά και όχι ισοθερμιδική για να καίω και λίπος και να βάζω και μυικό ιστό..

----------


## Mpozos

> 18 ετων/182 εκ/100 κιλα και λίπος στο 28 % αν και δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν το έχω μετρήσει σωστα γιατι το εβγαλα σε μια ιστοσελιδα συμπληρωνωντας βαρος/υψος/μεση/λαιμος


72 κιλά άπαχης μυικής μάζας δεν έχεις γιατί το σώμα μας έχει και υγρά. τις ποσότητες υδατανθράκων / πρωτεινον τις κόβω ωραία οπότε βάζεις και τα λιπαρά και είσαι μια χαρά. καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## beefmeup

> Ναι γι αυτό αποφάσισα τελικά να κάνω αυτό με το +-2 κιλά και όχι ισοθερμιδική για να καίω και λίπος και να βάζω και μυικό ιστό..


δεν σε καταλαβα :01. Razz: 
τι εχεις δλδ υποψιν σου να κανεις?

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

τον Σεπτέμβριο θα κάνω υπερθερμιδική με +300 θερμίδες, τον Οκτώβριο υποθερμιδική με -300 θερμίδες, τον Νοέμβριο υπερθερμιδική με +300.. ..  :01. Razz:

----------


## kostas_g

Να ρωτήσω κάτι το ρύζι, τα ζυμαρικά κλπ τα ζυγίσουμε άβραστα ή αφού τα βράσουμε; Δηλαδή αν τρώω 60γρ ρύζι θα πρέπει να είναι 60γρ πριν ή αφού το βράσω;

----------


## Giannistzn

Πριν το βρασεις, οι θερμιδες που αναγραφονται στην ετικετα ειναι /γρ αβραστου προΐοντος.

----------


## Jart

Παιδια μια ερωτησουλα... Διαβασα σε ενα αρθρο οτι ο οργανισμος μπορεις να αποθηκευσει εως 30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης την φορα.. δηλαδη στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα που η πρωτεινη ειναι η πιο σηματικη να κοιταμε να καταλωνουμε εως 30 γρ.? Αμα καταλωσουμε περισσοτερα πανε τζαμπα?? Γιατι εγω τοσο καιρο νομιζα πως οσο πιο πολυ πρωτεινη παρουμε στο μεταπροπονητικο τοσο καλυτερα..

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι το ρύζι, τα ζυμαρικά κλπ τα ζυγίσουμε άβραστα ή αφού τα βράσουμε; Δηλαδή αν τρώω 60γρ ρύζι θα πρέπει να είναι 60γρ πριν ή αφού το βράσω;


Εγώ στο ρύζι, ζυμαρικά, πατάτες που φτιάχνω αρκετή ποσότητα για να χω και για τις επόμενες μέρες, τα ζυγίζω μαγειρεμένα. Βλέπε θερμίδες εδώ: http://www.calorieking.com/foods/ έχει τα πάντα, ωμά και μη.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

> Παιδια μια ερωτησουλα... Διαβασα σε ενα αρθρο οτι ο οργανισμος μπορεις να αποθηκευσει εως 30 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης την φορα.. δηλαδη στο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα που η πρωτεινη ειναι η πιο σηματικη να κοιταμε να καταλωνουμε εως 30 γρ.? Αμα καταλωσουμε περισσοτερα πανε τζαμπα?? Γιατι εγω τοσο καιρο νομιζα πως οσο πιο πολυ πρωτεινη παρουμε στο μεταπροπονητικο τοσο καλυτερα..


Εδώ μάλλον το διάβασες.. http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4
Ναι γι αυτό με περισσότερα γεύματα (4-6) αφομοιώνουμε περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη συνολικά σε 1 μέρα.
Στο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα πιστεύω παίζει σημαντικότερο ρόλο η ποιότητα της πρωτεΐνης (whey.. αυγά..) παρά η ποσότητα.. Εγώ παίρνω 30γρ. ακριβώς, από αυγά περισσότερο.

----------


## Jart

Δηλαδη οντως ισχυει αυτο που ειπα... Οποτε ειναι λαθος που νομιζα οτι για μυικη αναπτυξη οσο περισσοτερη πρωτεινη εχεις στο μεταπροπ. τοσο καλύτερο?

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια η αφομοιωσηξ της πρωτεινης απο τον οργανισμο δεν γινεται μεχρι 30 γρ ανα γευμα..αυτο ειναι μυθος...

ο οργανισμος καταλαβαινει την ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ.... 

απλα εμεις χωριζουμε τις πρωτεινες ομοιμορφα σε καθε γευμα για να μην πειναμε..μετα την προπο ισως να ηταν μια καλη ιδεα να αυξησεις λιγο την πρωτεινη σε σχεση με τα αλλα γευματα αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος..ειναι πιο προχωρημενη τεχνικη...

----------


## sAVAZz

σκεφτομαι να ξεκινισω να βαζω μπροκολο στα γευματα μ...καποιος π να μ πει πως να το κανω???8ελει βρασιμο?τρωγεται ετσ???δν εχω ιδεα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## liveris

> σκεφτομαι να ξεκινισω να βαζω μπροκολο στα γευματα μ...καποιος π να μ πει πως να το κανω???8ελει βρασιμο?τρωγεται ετσ???δν εχω ιδεα..


δεν εχεις ξαναφαει στη ζωη σου? :01. Unsure:  βρασιμο θελει...αν κ η περιοδος του ειναι τον χειμωνα κ οχι το καλοκαιρι..

----------


## sAVAZz

Ποτε....βασικα το κανει η μανα μ τουρσι με τιγκα ξυδι και απλα βγαινω απο το σπιτι απο την μποχα  :01. Razz:  ....βρασιμο ποσο περιπου ωρα γτ διαβασα καπου οτι δν 8ελει πολυ γτ αμα βραστει αρκετα χανει το 80% των βιταμινων του κτλπ.

----------


## liveris

μεχρι να μαλακωσει ..εξαρταται κ πως το θες..

----------


## sanitarium20

Δεν τρώγεται αυτό το πράγμα παιδιά!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μάθε να το τρως και δεν θα το μετανιώσεις......Είναι το νο1 λαχανικό του bb και με διαφορά!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Jart

> παιδια η αφομοιωσηξ της πρωτεινης απο τον οργανισμο δεν γινεται μεχρι 30 γρ ανα γευμα..αυτο ειναι μυθος...
> 
> ο οργανισμος καταλαβαινει την ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ.... 
> 
> απλα εμεις χωριζουμε τις πρωτεινες ομοιμορφα σε καθε γευμα για να μην πειναμε..μετα την προπο ισως να ηταν μια καλη ιδεα να αυξησεις λιγο την πρωτεινη σε σχεση με τα αλλα γευματα αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος..ειναι πιο προχωρημενη τεχνικη...


και που βασιζεις αυτην την αποψη?

----------


## KD35

Γειά σας παίδες...
Πόσο πρωτείνη πρέπει να καταναλώνω την ημέρα ανάλογα με το βάρος μου?

----------


## DORIAN CAP

Καλησπερα ...καμια γνωμη για αυτην εδω ,,
http://www.xtr.gr/lipotropika/1419/C...ARRIORLAB).htm  ...

----------


## beefmeup

> και που βασιζεις αυτην την αποψη?


σε καποιο βιβλιο φυσιολογιας ισως.

----------


## s0k0s

Καλησπερα παιδια, 
100γρ ωμο ρυζι ποσο βγαινει σε βρασμενο ξερετε;

----------


## sokinso

Ισοθερμικη διατροφη και αναπτυξη μυικης μαζας  με ελαφρα μειωση λιπους παιζει ?

----------


## Giannistzn

> Καλησπερα παιδια, 
> 100γρ ωμο ρυζι ποσο βγαινει σε βρασμενο ξερετε;


Ανάλογα πόσο θα το βράσεις, από 200-350 μπορεί πχ αλλά πάνω κάτω κάνα 270αρι με 300αρι




> Ισοθερμικη διατροφη και αναπτυξη μυικης μαζας  με ελαφρα μειωση λιπους παιζει ?


Ψάξε για body recomposition

----------


## beefmeup

> Ισοθερμικη διατροφη και αναπτυξη μυικης μαζας  με ελαφρα μειωση λιπους παιζει ?


15 ποστ περιπου απο πανω.

----------


## stef.

> Καλησπερα παιδια, 
> 100γρ ωμο ρυζι ποσο βγαινει σε βρασμενο ξερετε;


κοντα στο 3πλασιο

----------


## s0k0s

Μάλιστα ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sAVAZz

μια κουταλια σουπας ρυζι ψηλογεματη δν ειναι πανω κατω 25 γρ?

----------


## Giannistzn

Ζυγαριά παιδιά, στο περίπου δεν βγαίνει άκρη το έχουμε ξαναπεί. Αλλά κουταλιά έχω εγώ αλλά εσύ..

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

τα τσίγκινα χωράνε περισσότερο ρύζι  :01. ROFL: 
Δεν έχω ρύζι να το ζυγίσω να σου πω..  :01. Neutral:

----------


## tolis93

παρτε το σεικερ της πρωτεινης κ μετρηστε με τα μλ π εχει διπλα αν δν παιζει ζυγαρια.θα κατσω να το μετρησω μια στιγμη αν το ζητησει καποιος αλλα για να παω τωρα να μετραω βαριεμαι,παντως μια ζυγαρια ειναι το ιδανικοτερο.με 10 ευρω παιρνεις τουμπανη

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

και με 3€ έχει στο vicko http://www.vicko.gr/viewproduct.jsp?...60203&extLang= αλλά δεν την πολυεμπιστευόμουν και πήρα ψηφιακή.. απ το τίποτα όμως καλή είναι κι αυτή..

----------


## Grinder

Παιδια, στο θεμα των cheat διατροφικων ουσιων απο τα γνωστα δλδ , γλυκα -τηγανητα-junk κλπ τα πιο "απαγορευμενα" ειναι τα γλυκα λογω υπερβολικης ζαχαρης ,αλευριου , συντηρητικων και γενικοτερα κενων θερμιδων , ετσι  ?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Όλα τα ιδια σκ@τα ειναι αλλα θεωρω οτι αν μπορεις να πεις νο1,2 κτλ. τοτε το 1ο ειναι τα τηγανιτά λόγω τρανς λιπαρών και μετα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Grinder

2 λεπτες φετες παριζακι αντι για γαλοπουλα βραση στο τοστ ειναι ενταξει η βαραινει πολυ ? Οχι , πως η γαλοπουλα ειναι οτι καλυτερο δλδ , αλλα για 1 τοστ την ημερα ειναι μικρη ληψη αλλαντικων θεωρω .

----------


## ginoc

καλησπερα.. θα 'θελα να μου πειτε ενα καλο site για προγραμμα διατροφης για μυικη μαζα που να περιλαμβανει πρωινο-μεσημεριανο και βραδυνο.. αν γνωριζετε εσεις καποιο ακομη καλυτερα.. ευχαριστω!

----------


## kostas_g

> καλησπερα.. θα 'θελα να μου πειτε ενα καλο site για προγραμμα διατροφης για μυικη μαζα που να περιλαμβανει πρωινο-μεσημεριανο και βραδυνο.. αν γνωριζετε εσεις καποιο ακομη καλυτερα.. ευχαριστω!


Δες εδώ http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...emid=4΄για να πάρεις μια ιδέα για το τι περίπου περιλαμβάνει μια διατροφή ογκου και διαμόρφωσε το δικό σου διατροφικό πλάνο σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου ανάγκες. 
Καμία διατροφή που προορίζεται για κάποιον άλλο δεν θα έχει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα σε εσένα ή σε εμένα γιατί ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες. 

Επίσης όταν διαμορφώσεις το διατροφικό σου πλάνο μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις εδώ http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/forumdi...ς-Μελών για να το δουν και οι υπόλοιποι και να σου κάνεουν προσθήκες/διορθώσεις αν χρειαστεί.

Θέλει διάβασμα γενικά, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο στάνταρ γιατί ο οργανισμός του καθενός λειτουργεί και αντιδρά διαφορετικά.  :01. Smile:

----------


## SkillBill

> 2 λεπτες φετες παριζακι αντι για γαλοπουλα βραση στο τοστ ειναι ενταξει η βαραινει πολυ ? Οχι , πως η γαλοπουλα ειναι οτι καλυτερο δλδ , αλλα για 1 τοστ την ημερα ειναι μικρη ληψη αλλαντικων θεωρω .


φιλε  grinder καλυτερα οχι  :01. Smile:  ειδικα παριζακι με τιποτα  :01. Razz:  τωρα νταξει αν θες να φας ενα τοστ και θες να βαλεις γαλοπουλα και δν θες να την αποχωριστεις τι να κανουμε,αναλογα και με τους στοχους σου,δεν ειναι οτι θα παθεις και τιποτα  :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

παιδια οταν βγαινουμε εξω για ποτο κανενα βραδυ τι να προτιμαμε να φαμε στο γυρισμο?συνηθως η παρεα παιρνει σαντουιτς η' κρεπα γλυκια...λιγοτερο ανθυγιεινο ποιο ειναι?
για ποτο δεν ρωταω γιατι δεν πινω αλκοολ! :01. Razz:

----------


## SkillBill

το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις ολοκληρωσει τα γευματα σου πριν βγεις και να μην φας τιποτα..η αν γυρισεις κατα τις  6-7 σπιτι να φας κατευθειαν το πρωινο σου (εγω ετσι κανω :01. Razz: )
ειδικα μετα απο ποτο το φαγητο παει ολο στην κοιλια,το σωμα μεταβολιζει μονο αλκοολ εκεινη την ωρα..παντως αν θες να φας ντε κ καλα,καμια σαλατα  :01. Razz:

----------


## giors4tg

καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι 19 χρονων,1.72,69 κιλα.Η διατροφη που ακολουθω ειναι η εξης:
.Πρωινο:γιαουρτι 2% με 20 γρ κουακερ και μια κουταλια μελι
.Δεκατιανο: μια χουφτα σταφιδες ή τυρι κοτατζ (100 γρ) με 1-2 φρυγανιες ή μηλο
.Μεσημεριανο:στηθος κοτοπουλο 200 γρ ή τονο ή σκουρο ρυζι  + ντοματες,πιπεριες,κουακερ
.Μετα την προπονηση ή απογευματινο: μια μπανανα 
.Βραδυνο : γιαουρτι 2% με ελαχιστες σταφιδες
.1.5-2 λιτρα νερο την ημερα

Θελω να πετυχω γραμμωση και γενικα εχω δει μεσα σε δυο εβδομαδες καλα αποτελεσμα.Η διατροφη που ακολουθω ειναι ισορροπημενη ή απλα χανω περισσοτερους μυς απο οτι κιλα.Επισης στην περιοδο γραμμωσης επιτρεπεται το γνωστο "cheat meal" καθε 7-10 μερες?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## var

θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι
κοίταζα τις θερμίδες της αραβικής πίτας και είδα ότι η ολικής είναι ελαφρώς πιο πάνω απο την κανονική. Αυτό δεν είναι λογικό  :01. Unsure:  ωστόσο είναι καλύτερο να καταναλώνουμε τη μαύρη, έτσι δεν είναι; εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω, το να υπολογίζω τις ποσότητες πρωτεϊνης, υδατανθράκων κλπ που προσλαμβάνω είναι το ίδιο απαραίτητο με τον υπολογισμό των θερμιδων;
και κάτι ακόμα, είμαι 17 χρονών,κοπέλα και θέλω να χάσω αρκετά κιλά με καπως γρηγορο ρυθμο λογω προσωπικων λογων. Εννοείται ότι δεν πιστεύω στις δίαιτες εξπρες κλπ κλπ αλλά στην ισορροπημένη διατροφή και στη γυμναστική (δυστυχώς για τη 2η δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο), ωστόσο θεωρείτε πως θα με βοηθούσε κάποιος λιποδιαλήτης ή καλύτερα όχι δεδομενης της ηλικιας μου;

----------


## kwstasEV

Λοιπόν επειδή εχω περδευτει θέλω τα φώτα σας..υπολογίζωντας τα μακρος λαμβανω υποψη τα μακρος απο ολα τα προιοντα η μονο απο αυτα που ειναι χαρακτηριστικα για καθε μακρο..πχ στο ρυζι εκτος του υδατανθρακα υπαρχει και καπιο ποσο πρωτεινης αλλα και το αντιθετο δηλαδη στο γαλα εκτος της πρωτεινης υπαρχουν και υδατανθρακες και λιπη..αυτα τα υπολογιζω ?συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναειπωθει η ερωτηση

----------


## MUSKLGEORGE

ολα τα υπολογιζεις,εστω και αν ειναι ελαχιστα

----------


## kwstasEV

και την φυτικη πρωτεινη? ή την απαιτουμενη πρωτεινη μονο απο ζωικης προελευσης?

----------


## Mikekan

ΟΛΑ, μέχρι και τα χάπια Ω3 αν παίρνεις.

----------


## var

Επίσης αν έχει να προτείνει κάποιος κανένα καλό λιποδιαλυτικό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

προτιμουμε τα ολικης αλεσεως λογω λιγοτερης επεξεργασιας χαμηλοτερου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη δλδ σε κρατανε περισσοτερη ωρα κτλπ.οι θερμιδες δν ειναι απαραιτητο να ναι πιο κατω  :01. Wink:  το να μετρας μακροσυστατικά είναι το ίδιο και περισσότερο σημαντικο απο το να μετράς θερμίδες. για λιποδιαλυτη 17 χρονων κοπελιτσα οχι δε θα στο προτεινα με τίποτα.κανε μια ελαφρως υποθερμιδικη διατροφή γυμναστικη και κανε λίγο παραπάνω υπομονή

----------


## karaflos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

έχω δύο ερωτήσεις

α) Μπανάνα τρώμε και αμέσως μετά την πρωινή αερόβιο?

β) Είναι καλύτερα την πρωτείνη να την πίνουμε κατά την διάρκεια της προπόνησης με βάρη, η αμέσως μετά, μαζί με την μπανάνα?

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jam

karaflos , 
Το μεταποπονητικο γευμα το χωριζεις σε 2 φασεις , λοιπον το τι συνηθιζω εγω , μπανανιτσα με το που τελιωνω την εχω ετοιμη στην βαλιτσα και 10 λεπτακια αφοτου εχω φτασει σπιτι παιρνω σιγα-σιγα το ροφημα μου το ολο πλανο ειναι δηλαδη με το που τελιωνεις και μετα απο κανα 10-15 το ροφημα σιγα-σιγα δεν υπεβαινεις ομως τα 40 λεπτα !

----------


## shazam

Συνιθως με το που τελιωνεις την προπο περνεις αμεσως το ροφημα πρωτεινης και μετα απο 30-40min τον υδατανθρακα.Ο οργανισμος χρειαζεται αμεσα πρωτεινη και β) με τον υδατανθρακα αμεσως μετα πεφτει και η α.ο.

----------


## var

> προτιμουμε τα ολικης αλεσεως λογω λιγοτερης επεξεργασιας χαμηλοτερου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη δλδ σε κρατανε περισσοτερη ωρα κτλπ.οι θερμιδες δν ειναι απαραιτητο να ναι πιο κατω  το να μετρας μακροσυστατικά είναι το ίδιο και περισσότερο σημαντικο απο το να μετράς θερμίδες. για λιποδιαλυτη 17 χρονων κοπελιτσα οχι δε θα στο προτεινα με τίποτα.κανε μια ελαφρως υποθερμιδικη διατροφή γυμναστικη και κανε λίγο παραπάνω υπομονή


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## tolis93

anytime var. και σχετικα με το απο πανω τωρα γιατι ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον.ποια η διαφορα να πιει καποιος αμεσα τη πρωτεινη του?εννοω χωρις να πινει σιγα σιγα για 35-40 λεπτα απο το να τη πιει κατευθειαν?και ο υδατανθρακας μαζι δε παει? κατι ακομα πανω σε αυτο.διαβασα καπου για πεπτικα(πεπτιδικα?) ενζυμα αν θυμαμαι καλα κ οτι ειναι απαραιτητα για την αφομοιωση μακρο και μικρο συστατικων.και οτι ο ανανας βοηθαει πολυ σε αυτο.ξερει κανεις κατι σχετικο με αυτο?και γιατι αν ειναι οντως ετσι να μη καταναλωνουμε ανανα πχ εναντι μπανανας μετα τα βαρη? (κ ενα λινκ με κατι περεταιρω θα ηταν αρκετο σαν απαντηση δε περιμενω αναλυτικη εκθεση.απλα εχω ψαξει σε σχετικα σαιτ κ δν βρηκα κατι.κ στο γκουγκλ βρισκω πηγες π αλλα λεει η μια κ αλλα η αλλη)

----------


## Jart

Ρε παιδια που προτιματε να βαζετε την μπανανα πριν την προπονηση η μετα?? Και αν ειναι πριν την βαζουμε 5-10 λεπτα πριν την προπ. η μαζι με το προ-πονητικο γευμα.?

----------


## billy89

> anytime var. και σχετικα με το απο πανω τωρα γιατι ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον.ποια η διαφορα να πιει καποιος αμεσα τη πρωτεινη του?εννοω χωρις να πινει σιγα σιγα για 35-40 λεπτα απο το να τη πιει κατευθειαν?και ο υδατανθρακας μαζι δε παει? κατι ακομα πανω σε αυτο.διαβασα καπου για πεπτικα(πεπτιδικα?) ενζυμα αν θυμαμαι καλα κ οτι ειναι απαραιτητα για την αφομοιωση μακρο και μικρο συστατικων.και οτι ο ανανας βοηθαει πολυ σε αυτο.ξερει κανεις κατι σχετικο με αυτο?και γιατι αν ειναι οντως ετσι να μη καταναλωνουμε ανανα πχ εναντι μπανανας μετα τα βαρη? (κ ενα λινκ με κατι περεταιρω θα ηταν αρκετο σαν απαντηση δε περιμενω αναλυτικη εκθεση.απλα εχω ψαξει σε σχετικα σαιτ κ δν βρηκα κατι.κ στο γκουγκλ βρισκω πηγες π αλλα λεει η μια κ αλλα η αλλη)


Αυτό με τον ανανά που γράφεις το έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ σε musclemag, φυσικά όσο αξιόπιστη πηγή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αυτό, που όπως λες πρότεινε ανανά στο ρόφημα.

Επίσης πολλές μάρκες όπως η muscletech και η reflex αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου περιέχουν πεπτικά ένζυμα στις πρωτείνες τους και το γράφουν στα συστατικά (βλ. παπαίνη).

----------


## Jart

Και κατι αλλο.. τι εχετε να πειτε για το μανουρι..?

----------


## Giannistzn

> anytime var. και σχετικα με το απο πανω τωρα γιατι ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον.ποια η διαφορα να πιει καποιος αμεσα τη πρωτεινη του?*εννοω χωρις να πινει σιγα σιγα για 35-40 λεπτα απο το να τη πιει κατευθειαν*?και ο υδατανθρακας μαζι δε παει? κατι ακομα πανω σε αυτο.διαβασα καπου για *πεπτικα(πεπτιδικα?) ενζυμα* αν θυμαμαι καλα κ οτι ειναι απαραιτητα για την αφομοιωση μακρο και μικρο συστατικων.και οτι ο ανανας βοηθαει πολυ σε αυτο.ξερει κανεις κατι σχετικο με αυτο?και γιατι αν ειναι οντως ετσι να μη καταναλωνουμε ανανα πχ εναντι μπανανας μετα τα βαρη? (κ ενα λινκ με κατι περεταιρω θα ηταν αρκετο σαν απαντηση δε περιμενω αναλυτικη εκθεση.απλα εχω ψαξει σε σχετικα σαιτ κ δν βρηκα κατι.κ στο γκουγκλ βρισκω πηγες π αλλα λεει η μια κ αλλα η αλλη)


Θεωρω οτι στο ροφημα δεν εχει διαφορα. Στο γευμα (ισως να) εχει να κανει με την αισθηση κορεσμου, αλλο αυτο.

Παμε στο ροφημα, ειτε το πιες σε 30' ειτε μια και κατω, διαφορα δεν εχει. Εισαι μετα την προπονηση οποτε (θεωρητικα) το στομαχι ειναι (οσο το δυνατον γινεται) αδειο. Περναει η πρωτεΐνη, αρχιζει και παραγεται υδροχλωρικο οξυ, τη διασπα εν μερη, απορροφαται οτι ειναι να απορροφηθει απο το στομαχι και παμε παρακατω, ανοιγει η πορτα και παμε στο εντερο.

Φτανεις στο εντερο, γεια σας λεει ηρθαμε, πεπτιδια (τωρα, μονο-δυ-πεπτιδια δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) μπαινουν, κατι ψιλα και απο υδ/κες και λιπη, ωραια, καπως πρεπει να τα σπασει ο οργανισμος αυτα επειδη ειναι "μεγαλα" και δεν περνανε ετσι απλα. Μπαινει το παγκρεας στη μεση, παραγει πρωτεασες (θα σπασουν τις πρωτεΐνες), λιπασες (τα λιπαρα) και αμυλασες (πανε και οι υδ/κες), σπανε λοιπον αυτα τα *ενζυμα* σε δομικα στοιχεια την καθε τροφη και απορροφουνται απο το εντερο (κατα κυριο λογο στο πρωτο και λιγοτερο στο δευτερο μερος του (δωδεκαδακτυλο και νηστιδα)).

Απο εκει και περα, οτι εμεινε, προχωραει και προχωραει, υφισταται μια μικρη απορροφηση σε ο,τι αλλο μπορει οσο ειναι μεσα στον εντερικο σωληνα, και προχωραει, προχωραει, το νερο τραβιεται πισω, μενει μια μαζα (φτασαμε στο παχυ) και καπου εκει τελειωνει η αξιοποιηση του, και το βαζεις  :01. Mr. Green: 

Για τυχον λαθος σε μικρολεπτομεριες, συγχωρηστε με αυτα τα απλα κατεχω. Ετσι γινεται η απορροφηση τολη και αυτα ειναι τα ενζυμα που ελεγε. Ο ανανας, δεν νομιζω οτι εχει πακρεατικα ενζυμα, αλλα (πιθανως) να επηρεαζει καπως αλλιως την απορροφηση. Δεν γνωριζω πως.

----------


## Mikekan

Μία ερώτηση.

Κάθε πρωί με το που ξυπνάω πίνω ένα scoop whey κατά τις 7:00 και κατά τις 8:00 τρώω το πρωινό μου κανονικά που αποτελείται από αυγά, βρώμη και γάλα. 

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι θέλω άμεση απορρόφηση πρωτεΐνης-αμινοξέων μετά τον ύπνο κάτι που δεν επιτυγχάνεται με το πρωινό αργότερα λόγω των λιπαρών που έχει το αυγό και του υδατάνθρακα φυσικά. 

Υπερβολή? 

Κρατάω το scoop λοιπόν, το κάνω μισό ή το βγάζω τελείως?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Κοίτα αν και πιστεύω οτι είναι λεπτομεριες αυτά που ρωτάς, μπορείς να πας τα λιπαρά σου και το γάλα λίγο πιο μετά 30-60 λεπτα. Οι υδατανθρακες δεν καθυστερουν την απορρόφηση.

Επισης κάτι που εκανα αρκετά ως τώρα: μπορείς να βάλεις αμινοξέα με το που ξυπνας ( εβαζα υγρά γιατι με βολευε , 2 γουλιες και μετα μπάνιο , ντυσιμο κλπ κλπ) και να πας το σκουπ στο επόμενο γευμα.

----------


## sAVAZz

στον υπολογισμο 8ερμιδων το κοτοπουλο και το ρυζι ποιες 8ερμιδες να κραταω???οταν ειναι ωμα η οταν ειναι ψημενα????για την ποσοτητα πχ τα μετραω ωμα ...

----------


## vglakis16

Απο τι τροφές είναι καλύτερο να παίρνω υδατάνθρακα πρίν και μετά την προπόνηση , ανάμεσα σε πατάτα φούρνου , μακαρόνια και ρύζι ? Ποιό είναι καλύτερο για πριν και ποιό για μετά?Και σε τι ποσότητα για ένα άτομο 74 κιλά και χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## tolis93

γιγαντας γιαννη.ευχαριστω. :03. Thumb up:  θα το ψαξω περεταιρω λογικα γινεται καλυτερη αποροφηση με ορισμενες τροφες.θα το ψαξω περεταιρω κ εγω μολις ηρεμησω κ βρω λιγο χρονο κ ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## kwstasEV

στο γυμναστηριο κανω μια μερα βαρη μια μερα αεροβιο..πρωτεινη μετα την ασκηση πρεπει να παιρνω μονο μετα την μερα με τα βαρη και την μερα με το αεροβιο?

----------


## tolis93

κ τις 2.η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης π λαμβανεις δν αλλαζει ακομα και τις ημερες ξεκουρασης

----------


## billblackeye

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το γάλα μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί πλήρως από στο γιαούρτι..
Δεν εννοώ για μια φορά αλλά για πάντα, όχι ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το γάλα απλά, ρωτάω..

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Φυσικά και μπορεί. Και μενα μ'αρεσει καλύτερα το γιαούρτι. Απλα δεν ειμαι πάντοτε πρακτικο.

----------


## Γιώργος Κοζυράκης

> εγω μετα την προπονηση τρωω 5 ασπραδια,1 κουταλια μελι,μια κουταλια γυρη και κανα φρουτο κ μπορει δημητριακα...ειναι καλα; να αλλαξω κατι η να προσεξω ;


 μπορεις απλα φιλε να πινεις και ενα ποτηρι γαλα το οποιο περιεχει 6.4g προτεινις :01. Smile:  πριν την προπονηση και μετα

----------


## TheWorst

> μπορεις απλα φιλε να πινεις και ενα ποτηρι γαλα το οποιο περιεχει 6.4g προτεινις πριν την προπονηση και μετα


Σημασια μηδεν.

----------


## kwstasEV

Μια εωτηση σχετικα με το τελευταιο γευμα..σαν τελευταιο γευμα εχο 1 γιαουρτι 200γρ με 10 αμυγδαλα..ποτε ακριβως πρεπει να το τρωω αυτο το γευμα?μια βδομαδα τωρα συνιθιζα να το τρωω αμεσως πριν παω στο κρεβατι..μηπως δεν πρεπει να το τρωω εκεινη την ωρα? γιατι και το αποτελεσμα στη ζυγαρια δεν με πολυδικαιωσε σε μια βδομαδα εχασα 1 κιλο..στην 1η βδομαδα που θερωτητικα χανεισ πολυ ευκολα κιλα..η διατροφη μου την υπολοιπη μερα αρκετα προσεγμενη σε συνδυασμο με καθημερινο αεροβιο 30 λεπτα

----------


## George_10

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει σιγουρα ποσα ml ασπραδι αυγου αντιστοιχει σε 35 γρ πρωτεινης?

----------


## Mpozos

περίπου 330ml.

----------


## mprizolas

φυστικοβουτυρο κανει να τρωμε? και αν ναι ποσο την ημερα?

----------


## tolis93

δν εχει να κανει ο χρονισμος των γευματων με την απωλεια βαρους αλλα η συνολικη προσληψη θερμιδων.τοσο ηταν να χασεις κ πολυ ειναι κιολας 1 βδομαδα 1 κιλο κατω. 

ναι φυστικοβουτηρο κανει να τρωμε αρκει να παρεις απο βιολογικα γιατι τα σουπερμαρκετ ειναι μαπα τελειως στο θεμα...κ η ποσοτητα εξαρταται απο τις θερμιδες σου κ τα μακρος σου

----------


## john39

με συριγγα τα μετρας?
τα 100γρ εχουν 11γρ πρωτεινη..οποτε τα 300 εχουν 33 και παει λεγοντας!

----------


## kwstasEV

εβαλα μεσα στο μπλεντερ 1μαυρη σοκολατα 200γρ και 1 κουτι αμυγδαλα ομα χωρις αλατι 200 γρ και τα χτυπισα στο μπλεντερ και εγιναν  μικρα κομματακια..βαζω απο αυτο το μιγμα κα8ε πρωι 20 γρ στην βρωμη μου μαζι με το γαλα και βελτιωνεται κατα πολυ η γευση...υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με την μαυρη σοκολατα σε αυτην την ποσοτητα? βρισκομαι σε περιοδο χασιμου λιπους

----------


## tolis93

ειναι μεσα στα μακρος σ κ ακομα εχεις ενα Α ελειμα θερμιδων? αν ναι μια χαρα ειναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## flwros

Γειά σας παιδιά, χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας, δεν ξέρω αν ακολουθώ σωστή διατροφή και θέλω συμβουλές. Συγκεκριμένα αυτό που θέλω είναι μυϊκοί ανάπτυξη με προϋπόθεση να μην πάρω λίπος γι’ αυτό δεν ακολουθώ ποτέ περιόδους όγκου/γράμμωσης, θέλω όλο τον χρόνο γράμμωση.

Είμαι 27 ετών με σωματικό βάρος 64kg και ύψος 180

Η διατροφή που κάνω ανά τρεις ώρες σε κάθε γεύμα, είναι 25-30g πρωτεΐνης, σχεδόν καθόλου υδατάνθρακες, με μόνη εξαίρεση το κυρίως γεύμα, προσθέτω 45g υδατάνθρακες από ρύζι Basmati, είναι η μόνη υδατάνθρακες που λαμβάνω καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια τις ημέρας, μετά μόνο πρωτεΐνη σαλάτα.

Αλάτι δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ και κόκκινο κρέας ελάχιστα.

Το πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής κάθε πρωί, ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ - ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ - ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ, διαλειμματική άσκηση στο διάδρομο με άδειο στομάχι.

Μέρες βάροι κάθε ΤΡΙΤΗ (ΠΟΔΙΑ) ΠΕΜΠΤΗ (ΩΜΟΥΣ, ΤΡΙΚΕΦΑΛΑ) – ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ (ΠΛΑΤΗ) - ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ (ΣΤΗΘΟΣ, ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΑ, ΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΟΥΣ) και άμεσος μετά την προπόνηση πίνω ρόφημα 100% Protein της VPX SRO.

----------


## Mikekan

Πως θα βάλεις όγκο φίλε μου χωρίς υδατάνθρακα, κόκκινο κρέας κτλ.?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Φιλε χωρις υδατανθρακα μην περιμενεις να δεις σοβαρα αποτελεσματα,βαλε στο πρωινο/πριν και μετα την προπονηση-ειναι βασικός παραγοντας για να βαλεις κρεας πανω σου.Κοκκινο κρεας βαλε τουλαχιστον 2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα και συκωτι το ιδιο.Πουλερικά/ασπραδια καθε μερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loufas

ποια η γνωμη σας για την μπυρα?

----------


## Giannistzn

Δροσερή και ωραία, must για το καλοκαίρι

----------


## Giannistzn

Κολοκυθάκια, μαρούλι, αγγούρι, μπρόκολο, πράσινη πιπεριά, σπανάκι έχουν ελάχιστες έως αμελητέες θερμίδες έτσι? 

Όλα σαν ινωδη υδκα μετρώνται?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ναι απλα το αμελητεες ειναι σχετικο. Ενα μεγαλο αγγουρι εχει περιπου 50 θερμιδες. Αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα θελει σχετικο μετρο.

Φυσικα εξαρταται και πως ειναι μαγειρεμενα. Αν ειναι λαδερα ειναι αστα να πανε.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Nαι...εχουν υ/α που καιγεται αργα και ετσι εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## Giannistzn

Στον ατμο ειναι Πανο, τα λαδερα τα εχω αφορισει εδω και χρονια  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αλλα κατι πρεπει να φαω και εγω ο καημενος να χορτασω, τωρα 50θερμιδες απο το αγγουρι ή 100 απο κολοκυθια μπροκολο δεν θα μας βγαλουν και εκτος πλανου. Απλα φασολακια και αρακας ειναι πιο ψηλα σε αμυλωδη νομιζω οποτε ηθελα να σιγουρευτω κυριως για μπροκολο και κολοκυθια

Τι αργης πεψης μου λες ρε κομπρα, εγω πανω στην ωρα πειναω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δε θα τα φας μονα τους ρε ...θα εχεις πληρες γευμα.Αμα εχεις και λιπαρα μεσα μια χαρα θα εισαι.

----------


## Giannistzn

Προφανως ρε, αλλα πειναω οπως και να εχει, ολη μερα πειναω, δεν σταματαω να πειναω, και στα cheat πειναω  :02. Porc:   :08. Food:

----------


## Mikekan

Μπορείτε να σταματήσετε να μιλάτε για φαί γιατί πεθαίνω της πείνας.  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Προφανως ρε, αλλα πειναω οπως και να εχει, ολη μερα πειναω, δεν σταματαω να πειναω, και στα cheat πειναω


Aμα πεινας ρε συ ολη μερα κατι φταιει...μηπως τρως περιεργα και εχεις σκαμπανεβασματα στην ινσουλινη μεσα στη μερα?Γιατι αυτος ειναι ενας πολυ καλος και συχνος λογος για να πεινας ολη μερα :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Στο cheat ειναι λογικο,για τον απο πανω λογο.

Ουτε γω δεν πειναω ολη μερα ρε φιλε :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν νομιζω να εχει να κανει με την ινσουλινη, δεν κανω 6-8 γευματα να εχω peak και διακυμανσεις συνεχεια. Εχω μεγαλο και αχορταγο στομαχι και εξελιγμενα πεπτικα ενζυμα ή καμια ταινια  :01. Mr. Green: 

Τεσπα, αυτοσυκγρατηση και ζεν  :02. Chinese:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ισα ισα τζοννυ μπρατσονι,με 6-8 γευματα που λες,εχεις πιο σταθερα επιπεδα ινσουλινης απο οτι αν τρως 3-4.

----------


## Giannistzn

Και στα 6-8 πεινουσα περισσοτερο γιατι οι ποσοτητες ηταν πιο μικρες απ'οτι στα 3-4 τωρα. Εχω θεμα με το φαγητο, θελω πολυ μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να χορτασω. Ακομα και μετα απο ενα βαρβατο γευμα θα πεινασω σιγουρα στις 3 ωρες

Περα απο τη διαιτα ή ισοθερμικη, και σε υπερθερμιδικη να ειμαι παλι πειναω, εχω πειστει οτι υπαρχει εμφυτη ταση στην παχυσαρκια, αν δεν ζυγιζω τα παντα βαζω κιλα αμεσως. Ισως να εχει να κανει και με τα αυξημενα λιποκυτταρα απο παλια που ημουν πιο τροφαντος, who knows..

----------


## Mikekan

Μήπως τρως πολύ υδατάνθρακα? Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όσο λιγότερο υδατάνθρακα τρώω τόσο λιγότερο πεινάω. Περιμένω πως και πως τις Low Carb days στο carb cycling γιατί δεν πεινάω σχεδόν καθόλου σε αντίθεση με τις high carb days που κάποιες στιγμές αισθάνομαι ότι πεινάω.  :02. Shock:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και στα 6-8 πεινουσα περισσοτερο γιατι οι ποσοτητες ηταν πιο μικρες απ'οτι στα 3-4 τωρα. Εχω θεμα με το φαγητο, θελω πολυ μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να χορτασω. Ακομα και μετα απο ενα βαρβατο γευμα θα πεινασω σιγουρα στις 3 ωρες
> 
> Περα απο τη διαιτα ή ισοθερμικη, και σε υπερθερμιδικη να ειμαι παλι πειναω, εχω πειστει οτι υπαρχει εμφυτη ταση στην παχυσαρκια, αν δεν ζυγιζω τα παντα βαζω κιλα αμεσως. Ισως να εχει να κανει και με τα αυξημενα λιποκυτταρα απο παλια που ημουν πιο τροφαντος, who knows..


Μηπως εισαι ο ανερχομενος Μποζος no.2?Μηπως μοιραζεστε το ιδιο στομαχι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Ημουν μποζος πριν τον μποζο κομπρα, ειμαι ετη μπροστα εγω.

Δεν ξερω mike, δεν ασχολουμαι πλεον. Τωρα μεσα στην εξεταστικη βρισκω χρονο να πεινασω, τον υπολοιπο καιρο δεν εχω χρονο να το σκεφτω κατι ειναι και αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sAVAZz

λοιπον εχω το ε3ης 8εμα....εχω πηξει να κοβω πια σαλατες και μαρουλια κτλπ...δν εχω κα8ολου πια ορε3η με δαυτα....στην διατροφη μ κα8ημερινα πλην κρεατων εχω 100 γρ βρωμη,250-300 γρ παπατα ασπρη και 200 γρ καστανο ρυζι...απο 8εμα φυτικων ινων ειμαι καλυμενος???στην τελικη σκεφτομαι να βαλω αρακα σε κα8ε γευμα....γυρω στα 250-300 γρ την μερα...πως σας φενεται???

----------


## Giannistzn

Βιταμίνες από που θα παίρνεις? Γενικά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο από άποψη υγείας (θεωρητικα μην μου αρχίσει κάνεις για ψεκασμούς και μεταλλαγμένα) να κόψεις τελείως τα σαλατικα

----------


## sAVAZz

καπου διαβασα και αυτο δν ξερω αν ισχιει....Η προτεινόμενη ημερήσια πρόσληψη φυτικών ινών σε ενήλικους άνδρες είναι 10-13 γρ ανά 1000 θερμίδες. .

γιαννη για αυτο ρωταω αμα με τον αρακα ειμαι καλυμενος...στην τελικη και αυτο λαχανικο ειναι...και οσο αναφορα το μαγειρεμα απλα βρασμενο με νερο τπτ αλλο..

----------


## flwros

Δημοσίευσα σε σχετική σελίδα το θέμα μου αλλά δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση από το forum, το κάνω εδώ.

Επειδή τα αγγλικά μου είναι χάλια, μπορείτε να μου πείτε πόσα set και επαναλήψεις έχουν οι ασκήσεις που παρουσιάζει ο τύπος στο video, υπάρχουν τρεις ασκήσεις αν δε κάνω λάθος. 

Τι ακριβώς λέει για αυτές τις ασκήσεις?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mvjaMmqhoE

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το τοπικ ειναι για διατροφη φιλε μου. Βαλτο στη σωστη ενοτητα για να παρεις απαντηση.

----------


## sAVAZz

ξερει κανεις σε ποιο συπερμαρκετ μπορω να βρω σπαραγγια????

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εγω παιρνω απο ΑΒ και Σκλαβενιτη αλλα εχω καιρο να δω.
Εχει και το μακρο.

----------


## sAVAZz

μαλιστα 8α ψαξω αυριο...και απο το μαγειρεμα τους???στο βρασιμο δλδ απλα τα ριχνω σε νερο ι πρεπει να τα κα8αρισω πρωτα?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Τους κοβεις τα κοτσανια λιγο μεχρι το σημειο που ειναι τρυφερα. Αν τα λυγισεις με το χερι προς το κατω μερος θα σπασουν σε αυτο το σημειο. Τα βαζεις σε βραστο νερο 3-4 λεπτα μαξ. Αναλογα με το παχος τους. Εναλλακτικα, τα ριχνεις στο αντικολλητικο ή στο γκριλ και τα ψηνεις αναλογα.

----------


## sAVAZz

μαλιστα...και κατι τελευταιο πρεπει να τα δενω και μετα3υ τους στο βρασιμο???

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα δενεις.

----------


## flwros

> Το τοπικ ειναι για διατροφη φιλε μου. Βαλτο στη σωστη ενοτητα για να παρεις απαντηση.


χάρηκα για την γνωριμία, το ξέρω ότι είναι για διατροφή, το θέμα είναι ότι εκεί που έβαλα το πόστ, στο σωστό τόπικ δεν απαντά κανείς, μπορείς να μου βρεις εσύ τη σωστή ενότητα που είσαι παλιός και ξέρεις, η τουλάχιστον αν ξέρεις αγγλικά να δεις το βιντεάκι να μου πεις, δεν είναι κόπος, μία μικρή εξυπηρέτηση στο συμπολίτη σου θα κάνεις.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mvjaMmqhoE

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Μια αναζητηση μισου λεπτου θα εκανες φιλε μου.

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%B5%CF%82

Βαλτο εδω και οταν θα πάω σπιτι και έχω χρόνο θα το δω.

----------


## sAVAZz

παω ολο χαρουμενος να παρω απο τα ΑΒ σπαραγγια και βλεπω 9.5 το κιλο!!!!5 ευρω πανω κατω το ματσακι εισαγωγη απο Περου.....λετε στην λαικη να εχει τπτ ελληνικης εισαγωγης και εννοειται πιο φ8ηνα???

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

χαχαχαχα, κλασσικά πραγματα!

Ειναι εκτός εποχής τωρα για την Ελλαδα. Απο Φλεβαρη μεχρι βαρια βαρια Μαιο παιζουν στη λαικη, 2Ευρώ το ματσακι. 

Αυτη την εποχή πλακωσου στο μπρόκολο. Και αυτό εκτός εποχης μεν αλλα πολυ πιο προσιτο.

----------


## Lomyrion

(έκανα search πριν ποστάρω αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό)

Ερώτηση: Πειράζει που έχω μία γερή κουταλιά μέλι το πρωί μαζί με το quaker που βράζω και τρώω?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Κι ομως....Το ειχαμε συζητησει σε καποιο θεμα αλλα δεν θμαμαι σε ποιο!  :01. Mr. Green:  

Τι να πειραξει μια κουταλια μελι,μια χαρα ειναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Lomyrion

> Κι ομως....Το ειχαμε συζητησει σε καποιο θεμα αλλα δεν θμαμαι σε ποιο!  
> 
> Τι να πειραξει μια κουταλια μελι,μια χαρα ειναι


Δεν το πα πριν αλλά εννοώ το μέλι ΤΩΡΑ που είμαι σε γράμμωση αν πειράζει.

----------


## flwros

> Μια αναζητηση μισου λεπτου θα εκανες φιλε μου.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%B5%CF%82
> 
> Βαλτο εδω και οταν θα πάω σπιτι και έχω χρόνο θα το δω.


ευχάριστο πολύ, το πάω εκεί.

----------


## Ανδρεας

καταρχας συγνωμη αν εγραψα αυτο το θεμα σε λαθος φορουμ, και αν οντως εγινε να το μεταφερει καποιος στο σωστο γιατι δεν ξερω εγω που επρεπε να ρωτησω..Τι ειναι η υδατανθρακωση? σε τι χρησιμευει και ποιος κανει αυτην την διαδικασια?

ευχαριστω,
Ανδρεας

----------


## NASSER

Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο, θα σε κατατοπίσει πλήρως
*Yπερπλήρωση Aποθεμάτων Mυικου Γλυκογόνου (Υδατανθράκωση) - Αρθρο Δημητρη Ασημομύτη*

----------


## Ανδρεας

ευχαριστω..και αφου καλυφτηκα καλυτερα να διαγραφει το θεμα ή να κλειδωθει αφου δεν υπαρχει λογος  :01. Smile:

----------


## Ανδρεας

2-3 ερωτησεις μονο..δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο στο φορουμ ισως να υπαρχει απλα ειπα να ρωτησω καλυτερα

1. οι extra προσθηκες στο γαλα οπως σοκολατα (εννοω γευσεις οπως νεσκουικ  :01. Razz:  ) ή νεσκαφε , επηρεαζουν κατι? γενικα αν αφαιρουν καποιο απο τα θρεπτικα του γαλακτος?
2. το γιαουρτι στις φακες επηρεαζει κατι?
3. η κετσαπ και η μαγιονεζα πρεπει να περιλαμβανονται στην διατροφη μας?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Νεσκουικ κτλ.απλα προσθετουν θερμιδες απο σακχαρα κυριως,ο καφες παλά εχει..καφεινη,τι να επηρεασουν στο γαλα?  :01. Unsure: 

Φροντισε απο τις φακες εκτος απο τον υδατανθρακα να εκμεταλευεσαι και τον σιδηρο που εχουν-ο οποιος είναι μη αιμικός(φυτικός που λενε/τρισθενής) κι εχει πολύ χαμηλη αποροφησημότητα-και για να αυξηθει κοντα στο 60-70%(τον μετατρεπει ο οργανισμός σε δισθενή/αιμικό)φροντισε να τα τρως σε οξινο περιβαλλον(ξυδι)+ μια πηγη βιταμινης C μαζί με το γευμα.....Αν εισαι εσυ στη φωτό που εχεις μπορεις ανετα να τρως τις φακες με ρυζι,ειναι απο τους καλυτερους συνδυασμους για να τσιμπησεις κανα κιλο + του οτι οι πρωτεινες τους γινονται συμπληρωματικες και τις υπολογιζεις ως ζωικές στο πλανο σου.

Κετσαπ διατροφικά δεν υπάρχει,η μαγιονεζα εχει κυριως λιπαρα απο κροκους και λαδια οποτε προτιμησε πιο ελεγχομενες πηγης ακορεστων λιπαρων(πχ ελαιολαδο) και αυγα απο εμπιστο προμηθευτη,για τη γευση μια κουταλια του γλυκού προφανως και δεν δημιουργει θεμα.

''Πρεπει'' στη διατροφη υπαρχει μονο για διατροφικά συστατικά που θα πρεπει να λαμβανονται,το απο που-ειναι δικη σου επιλογη,απλα καλυτερα να προτημας τα πιο δοκιμασμενα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ανδρεας

οκειι..ευχαριστω ναι εγω ειμαι στη φωτο και θα κανω αυτα που ειπες (θα τα εχω υποψη μου)
βασικα για το γαλα ειχα ακουσει οτι ταχα αν προσθεσεις νεσκουικ χανονται οι βιταμινες και πως ταχα αν προσθεσεις νεσκαφε χανεται το ασβεστιο και ανρωτηθηκα τι μαλ@κιες ακουω και γι αυτο ειπα να ρωτησω. thnx για την απαντηση σου να σαι καλα  :01. Smile:

----------


## sAVAZz

καλησπερα...μπορω να συνδυασω πρασινο τσαι με λουιζα??Δλδ να τα βαλω και να τα πινω μαζι???και αν ναι πως??τα βραζω μαζι?τα βραζω ξεχωριστα και τα βαζω μετα μαζι???επισης με αυτα τα 2 8α μπορουσα να προσ8εσω και κατι αλλο?

----------


## Mpozos

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό η κακό να τα συνδυάσεις μαζί, εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι το εξής : βράζω 1 κατσαρόλα μεγάλη με νερό, πετάω μέσα λουίζα / πράσινο τσάι το κλείνω για να μην φεύγουν οι υδρατμοί και σε 10 λεπτά το βγάζω και το βάζω σε μπουκάλια στο ψυγείο και το πίνω καθόλη την ημέρα... ( έχω συνδυάσει εώς 3 : λουίζα / πράσινο τσάι / ταραξάκο ) .

----------


## Big Foot

Τωρα το καλοκαιρι παιζω 3-4 ωρες μπασκετ...τι να τρωω για να αναπληρωνω τις χαμενες θερμιδες?

----------


## billy89

Παραπάνω φαΐ να τρως, τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή?

----------


## Makis06

Γεια σας ειμαι 17 χρονων 1.75 και 80 κιλα(68 μυικη μαζα αν παιζει καποιο ρολο) και εχω 14% λιπος. θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για καποια διατροφη για γραμμωση αφου οσους γυμναστες ρωταω μου λενε διαφορετικα. το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι μεχρι περσι επαιζα επαγγελματικα ποδοσφαιρο και χρειαστηκε να σταματησω λογω ενος κληρονομικου προβληματος στην καρδια και τωρα γυμναζομαι αραια και που μεχρι να βρω καποια διατροφη και να ξεκινησω αεροβια ενος επιπεδου(λογω προβληματος).θα ηθελα αν ειχατε την καλοσυνη να μου πειτε ακριβως τι να τρωω και ποτε αλλα χωρις συμπληρωματα διατροφης γιατι πιστευω θα προκαλεσουν περισσοτερο προβλημα. τι λετε? θα ηταν ευκολο για σας???

----------


## Predator1995

για το παγωτο 0% τι εχετε να πειτε ρε παιδια??? κανει να τρωμε μια στο τοσο??

----------


## InvKid

> για το παγωτο 0% τι εχετε να πειτε ρε παιδια??? κανει να τρωμε μια στο τοσο??


Αμα είναι μία στο τόσο δε τρως καλύτερα ένα παγωτό 100% να το ευχαριστηθείς κιόλας... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

> Αμα είναι μία στο τόσο δε τρως καλύτερα ένα παγωτό 100% να το ευχαριστηθείς κιόλας...


θα ελεγα πως ειναι καλο  :01. Mr. Green:  και σε γευση εχω φραουλα βανιλια σοκολατα και στα 100 γραμμαρια εχει 7 σακχαρα

----------


## TheWorst

Ειδικα εσυ που χρειαζεσαι ογκο γτ προσεχεις τοσο να αποφευγεις τα λιπαρα ? Ετσι κι αλλιως παγωτο χωρις λιπαρα και σακχαρα εχει αλλα προσθετα που δε δινουν θερμιδες αλλα κανουν αλλα πραγματα.

----------


## nikos1234

> Ειδικα εσυ που χρειαζεσαι ογκο γτ προσεχεις τοσο να αποφευγεις τα λιπαρα ? Ετσι κι αλλιως παγωτο χωρις λιπαρα και σακχαρα εχει αλλα προσθετα που δε δινουν θερμιδες αλλα κανουν αλλα πραγματα.


τι κανουν?

----------


## Predator1995

> Ειδικα εσυ που χρειαζεσαι ογκο γτ προσεχεις τοσο να αποφευγεις τα λιπαρα ? Ετσι κι αλλιως παγωτο χωρις λιπαρα και σακχαρα εχει αλλα προσθετα που δε δινουν θερμιδες αλλα κανουν αλλα πραγματα.


γιατι δεν θελω πολλα λιπαρα δεν μου αρεσουν προτιμω να τρωω λιπαρα που ειναι καλα

----------


## sAVAZz

ερωτηση: αυτη την περιοδο ειμαι στα 66-66.5 κιλα...η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης π τρωω ανα μερα κυμαινεται απο 190-215 γρ...μηπως ειναι πολλα???μπας και τα μειωσω?



να ενα παραδειγμα ημερισιας διατροφης μ...τι προτεινετε?

----------


## TheWorst

Βγαλε την πρωτεϊνη σε σκονη , μειωσε λιγο την ποσοτητα φαγητου , ειναι υπερβολικη πρωτεϊνη. Στα 120 πρωτεϊνη νομιζω οτι θα'σαι μια χαρα , αν και παλι ειναι πολλα , πιστευω σε καλυπτει 100% Οτι κοψεις απο κει φερτο σε υ/α ή λιπαρα.

----------


## sAVAZz

8α την μειωσω το μονο σιγουρο για την σκονη δν 3ερω ακομα..τουλαχιστον μεχρι να τελειωσει...σκεφτομαι να το παι3ω σε αναλογια 50/30/20 νομιζω 8α ειμαι καλυμενος απο 8ερμιδες και στοιχεια..

----------


## sokinso

Ποια εφαρμογη ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## Mikekan

myfitnesspal

----------


## alex.crimson

Καλησπέρα, έχω μια ερώτηση.

Έχω βρει θέματα σχετικά με γεύματα πριν ή / και μετά την προπόνηση. Εγώ θέλω να μάθω *τι μπορώ να κάνω κατα την διάρκεια* της προπόνησης με βάρη. Δηλαδή: έχω ένα πρόγραμα (3 ημερών) για όγκο με 2 μυικές ομάδες / μέρα + κοιλιακούς - ραχιαίους.

Όλο μαζί, αν βάλω και κάνα 10λεπτό περπάτημα για προθέρμανση / αποθέρμανση τότε πάμε για τουλάχιστον 1μιση ώρα στο γυμναστήριο. Με διαλείματα ανα σετ στο 1 λεπτό (αυτό δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο αλλά γενικά το κάνω όσο μπορώ). Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως μετά την 2η μυική ομάδα (δηλαδή όταν φτάνω στους κοιλιακούς) αρχίζει και πέφτει η απόδοση μου. Νιώθω αρκετά εξανλημένος.

Θέλω να μάθω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το αντιμετοπίσω. Ξέρω για τα αθλητικά ποτά, αλλά αν το βγάλουμε αυτό, τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω? Μπορώ να τρώω σταδιακά καμιά μπανάνα ή κάτι άλλο (πχ)? Δεν θα έπρεπε να τρώω τίποτα και το αθλητικό ποτό είναι η μοναδική λύση? Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## morgoth

ποτε πας για προπονηση? πρωι απογευμα? παιζει ρολο αν εχουν προηγηθει 2 τουλαχιστον γευματα με υδατανθρακα ετσι ωστε να χεις ενεργεια.
επισης βοηθανε και προεξασκητικα (νιτρικα κτλ). Αν εισαι χαμηλα σε θερμιδες και χαμηλα σε υδ ειναι λογικο να πεφτεις σε ενεργεια.

θα γραψω εγω τι προγραμμα ακολουθω. πριν την προπονηση που ειναι απογευμα εχω κανει 3 γευματα με ΥΔ όλα (πρωινο, δεκατιανο, μεσημεριανο). Και πριν την προπονηση νιτρικο. Βγαζω ανετα την προπονηση με καλα επιπεδα ενεργειας.

----------


## alex.crimson

@ morgoth

Τα απογεύματα πάω και εγώ, αν και τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες δεν μπορώ λόγω δουλειάς. Σύντομα όμως θα αρχίσω πάλι και γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω μιας και με απασχολεί σαν θέμα. Σίγουρα θα πειραματιστώ λίγο για να βρώ τι με βοηθάει και τι όχι, και ψάχνω γνώμες. Έχεις ένα δίκιο σε αυτό που λες - να αυξήσω υδατάνθρακες στα γεύματα πριν την προπόνηση. Μάλλον θα το κάνω.

----------


## Ανδρεας

Η μητερα μου ειναι 49 χρονων και ζητησε τη βοηθεια μου, διοτι χρειαζεται να κανει μια καλη διατροφη..stats : 1,58 υψος και 70 κιλα..προσφατα εκανε λιπομετρηση με ζυγαρια και την εδειξε 36% λιπος ...εχει θυροειδη ομως..παρολα αυτα κανει κοπιαστικη δουλεια..(ειναι καθαριστρια σε σχολειο) και κανει ολες τις νηστειες, ακομη τεταρτη παρασκευη, και χωρις λαδι ορισμενες..υπαρχουνε τροφες που θα την βοηθησουνε να καψει το λιπος? και τι αεροβια μπορω να της προτεινω για να την βοηθησω? τι αλλο μπορει να κανει?

Ευχαριστω,
Ανδρεας  :01. Smile:

----------


## grtech

> Γεια σας ειμαι 17 χρονων 1.75 και 80 κιλα(68 μυικη μαζα αν παιζει καποιο ρολο) και εχω 14% λιπος. θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για καποια διατροφη για γραμμωση αφου οσους γυμναστες ρωταω μου λενε διαφορετικα. το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι μεχρι περσι επαιζα επαγγελματικα ποδοσφαιρο και χρειαστηκε να σταματησω λογω ενος κληρονομικου προβληματος στην καρδια και τωρα γυμναζομαι αραια και που μεχρι να βρω καποια διατροφη και να ξεκινησω αεροβια ενος επιπεδου(λογω προβληματος).θα ηθελα αν ειχατε την καλοσυνη να μου πειτε ακριβως τι να τρωω και ποτε αλλα χωρις συμπληρωματα διατροφης γιατι πιστευω θα προκαλεσουν περισσοτερο προβλημα. τι λετε? θα ηταν ευκολο για σας???


Γεια σου Μάκη  :02. Welcome:  και συγνώμη για το αργοπορημένο της απάντησης αλλά λόγο του προβλήματος που αναφέρεις είναι φρόνιμο να αναζητήσεις απαντήσεις από κάποιον ειδικό διατροφολόγο σε συνεργασία πάντα με τον καρδιολόγο σου, ώστε να έχεις ένα διαιτολόγιο προσαρμοσμένο στα μέτρα σου.

Μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στις ενότητες με την Διατροφή και στα Άρθρα & μελέτες αλλά πιο πολύ για θεωρητική εξέταση αφού πάντα μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή, χτίζει τις βάσης για υγεία και προστασία από δυσάρεστα νοσήματα.
Ο Θεός μαζί σου φίλε μου.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Η μητερα μου ειναι 49 χρονων και ζητησε τη βοηθεια μου, διοτι χρειαζεται να κανει μια καλη διατροφη..stats : 1,58 υψος και 70 κιλα..προσφατα εκανε λιπομετρηση με ζυγαρια και την εδειξε 36% λιπος ...εχει θυροειδη ομως..παρολα αυτα κανει κοπιαστικη δουλεια..(ειναι καθαριστρια σε σχολειο) και κανει ολες τις νηστειες, ακομη τεταρτη παρασκευη, και χωρις λαδι ορισμενες..υπαρχουνε τροφες που θα την βοηθησουνε να καψει το λιπος? και τι αεροβια μπορω να της προτεινω για να την βοηθησω? τι αλλο μπορει να κανει?
> 
> Ευχαριστω,
> Ανδρεας


κανεις?

----------


## Mikekan

Ανδρέα είναι σχετικά απλό.

Να τρώει λιγότερες θερμίδες από αυτές που καίει. Με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Τροφές που καίνε λίπος δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Τον θυροειδη τον ρυθμίζει? Αν όχι τότε απο εκει θα πρεπει να ξεκινησει. 

Αερόβιο κάνει φουλ στη δουλεια. Με αυτά τα κιλα στην ηλικία της μόνο γρηγορο περπάτημα και κανα ποδήλατο. Αλλα κυρίως θεμα διατροφης και θυροειδους ειναι.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Ανδρέα είναι σχετικά απλό.
> 
> Να τρώει λιγότερες θερμίδες από αυτές που καίει. Με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> 
> Τροφές που καίνε λίπος δεν υπάρχουν.


τι ειδος γυμναστικης μπορω να της προτεινω? περπατημα, τροχαδι και τετοια?

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Τον θυροειδη τον ρυθμίζει? Αν όχι τότε απο εκει θα πρεπει να ξεκινησει. 
> 
> Αερόβιο κάνει φουλ στη δουλεια. Με αυτά τα κιλα στην ηλικία της μόνο γρηγορο περπάτημα και κανα ποδήλατο. Αλλα κυρίως θεμα διατροφης και θυροειδους ειναι.


πινει χαπι για τον θυροειδη..και γενικα αν την δεις δεν φαινεται παχουλη

----------


## TheWorst

> Τροφές που καίνε λίπος δεν υπάρχουν.


Υπαρχουν τροφες που χρειαζονται περισσοτερη ενεργεια για να διασπασει ο οργανισμος απο οτι δινουν ,ισως για αυτο λεμε ?

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια το monster enrgy κανει δουλεια πρθιν την πορπονηση?μνιλαω αυτο χωρις λιπαρα..κοιταξα τγο κουτι κ δενε χει καμια θερμδια αληθευει?

----------


## warrior s

Εγω μια φορα που το πηρα δεν εκανε τιποτα. Δοκιμασε καλυτερα ενα δυνατο καφε θα σου ρθει και φθηνοτερα.

----------


## Michaelangelo

> παιδια το monster enrgy κανει δουλεια πρθιν την πορπονηση?μνιλαω αυτο χωρις λιπαρα..κοιταξα τγο κουτι κ δενε χει καμια θερμδια αληθευει?


Να υποθέσω είναι ενεργειακό ποτό σαν το Red Bull; Καταρχήν, αν ναι, όλα αυτά προσωπικά τα θεωρώ απατεωνιά όταν μιλάνε για ενέργεια! Ενέργεια δίνει σαν υδατάνθρακας μόνο η ζάχαρη που περιέχει, άντε και κάνα τσίτωμα ο καφές!

Αν σ'αρέσουν τέτοια, προτείνω να αγοράσεις bulk ταυρίνες, καφείνες, ηλεκτρολύτες (που αυτά δεν έχουν) κ.τ.λ. και να πάρεις ένα Soda Streamer, να κάνεις το νεράκι της βρύσης... σόδα, μόνος σου! Βάζεις μέσα αυτά και είσαι κομπλέ! Το έχω κάνει και είναι με διαφορά φθηνότερα και καλύτερα, από τις βλακείες που μας πασσάρουν!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nikos1234

> Να υποθέσω είναι ενεργειακό ποτό σαν το Red Bull; Καταρχήν, αν ναι, όλα αυτά προσωπικά τα θεωρώ απατεωνιά όταν μιλάνε για ενέργεια! Ενέργεια δίνει σαν υδατάνθρακας μόνο η ζάχαρη που περιέχει, άντε και κάνα τσίτωμα ο καφές!
> 
> Αν σ'αρέσουν τέτοια, προτείνω να αγοράσεις bulk ταυρίνες, καφείνες, ηλεκτρολύτες (που αυτά δεν έχουν) κ.τ.λ. και να πάρεις ένα Soda Streamer, να κάνεις το νεράκι της βρύσης... σόδα, μόνος σου! Βάζεις μέσα αυτά και είσαι κομπλέ! Το έχω κάνει και είναι με διαφορά φθηνότερα και καλύτερα, από τις βλακείες που μας πασσάρουν!


δεν εχω δοοκιμασει ποτε..δηλαδη ν παω αυτα τα υλικα απο που ομως?κλ ν βαζω κ νερο?

η σοδα κανει δουλεια,αλλα σε αναψυκτικο?

ο καφες δεν μαρεσει...παραλιγο ν κανω εμμετο την αλλη φορα :01. Razz:

----------


## giwrgos19

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.Θέλω να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας για ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί πολύ.Είμαι 15 χρονών με ύψος 1,86 και κιλά μόλις 63.Πάω γυμναστήριο το πρωί γύρω στις 10 και ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα για όγκο.Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τις γνώμες σας για το τι πρέπει να τρώω πριν το γυμναστήριο αλλά και μετά καθώς και πότε ακριβώς(δηλαδή πόση ώρα πριν και μετά).Καθώς αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τι θα μπορούσα να τρώω και στα υπόλοιπα γεύματα τις ημέρας.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια εχει κανεις να προτεινει ευκολο τροπο να καταναλωσω αρκετους υ/ες χωρις μεγαλο κοπο , γιατι δεν εχω πολυ ορεξη , ενω χρειαζεται φαϊ.. Επεινα νεκταρακιι με αρκετη ζαχαρη (100+ υ/ες εχει) και ειναι οκ , δεν χρειαζομαι περισσοτερους νομιζω. Θελω κατι ευκολο γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορω να φαω τα απαραιτητα. Εξαιρω σοκολατες καθετι , ψωμια , ρυζια , μακαρονια γιατι αυτα τα τρωω ετσι κι αλλιως. (περισσοτερα το ρυζι θα ελεγα)

----------


## Christos97

Γιωργο διαβασες τα stickys που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ? Αν οχι, διαβασε τα σου εχουν ολες τις απαντησεις που ζητας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## cuntface

οι Κύβοι κνορρ επιτρεποντε για μας ΠΧ να βαλω ενα κυβο στο ρυζι για να μην ειναι σκετο εχει τιποτα λιπαρα η σακχαρα?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Οι κυβοι δεν ότι καλύτερο απο θεμα αλατιού και συντηριτικών. Αν έχει προσβαση σε σπιτικό ζωμό ναι βάλε είναι φοβερός΄.

Για το ρύζι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις είτε κρόκο κοζάνης, είτε τουρμερικ( κουρκουμα), είτε κάρυ, είτε κανέλα για να δωσεις γευση χωρίς θερμίδες.

----------


## cuntface

βρηκα απο knorr ζομους σπιτικους στο ιντερνετ τωρα το συπερ μαρκετ θα ψαξο μετα   
    Χωρίς συντηρητικά

    Χωρίς τεχνητές χρωστικές 

    Χωρίς τεχνητά ενισχυτικά γεύσης
και λεει και αυτα εδω τωρα ποιος ξερει αν ισχυουν

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

καλα δεν ισχυουν με την καμία αλλά τουλάχιστον τσεκαρε το αλάτι.

Ενα άλλο κόλπο που κάνω είναι να βαρσω το ρύζι μεσα σε ρόφημα απο βότανα του βουνου. (φασκόμηλο, λουίζα, ιβίσκο και χαμομηλι) . Αντε γεια!

----------


## Νικ

Παιδιά εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες ακολουθώ υγιεινή διατροφή (όχι αναψυκτικα,γλυκα και οτιδηποτε εχει πολυ ζαχαρη εκτος απο τα φρουτα) αλλά κατά την διάρκεια της προπόνησης(βάρη) ιδρώνω πάρα πολύ, πιο πολύ από ότι συνήθως που οφείλεται αυτό? γιατί έχω αρχίσει να ανισυχώ...

----------


## Michaelangelo

> δεν εχω δοοκιμασει ποτε..δηλαδη ν παω αυτα τα υλικα απο που ομως?κλ ν βαζω κ νερο?
> 
> η σοδα κανει δουλεια,αλλα σε αναψυκτικο?
> 
> ο καφες δεν μαρεσει...παραλιγο ν κανω εμμετο την αλλη φορα


Καταρχάς, κάθε τι ενεργειακό ποτό έχει καφείνη. Κατά δεύτερον, ψάξε google να βρεις πουλάνε Ελλάδα το Soda Streamer. Είναι αυτό που θα σου κάνει το νερό σε σόδα. Ύστερα, ότι θες να πάρεις, από Αγγλία είναι διάφορα μαγαζιά (MyProtein, BulkPowders κ.τ.λ.) που πουλάνε αυτά τα καλούδια σε καλές τιμούλες, ειδικά εν σύγκριση με ΕΛλάδα, δεν το σκεφτόμαστε!

Σε αναψυκτικό η σόδα δεν έχει ζάχαρη; Αναψυκτικό φτιάχνεις και εσύ στην ουσία με το Soda Streamer, δίνει ανθρακικό να στο πω αλλιώς.

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια εχει κανεις να προτεινει ευκολο τροπο να καταναλωσω αρκετους υ/ες χωρις μεγαλο κοπο , γιατι δεν εχω πολυ ορεξη , ενω χρειαζεται φαϊ.. Επεινα νεκταρακιι με αρκετη ζαχαρη (100+ υ/ες εχει) και ειναι οκ , δεν χρειαζομαι περισσοτερους νομιζω. Θελω κατι ευκολο γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορω να φαω τα απαραιτητα. Εξαιρω σοκολατες καθετι , ψωμια , ρυζια , μακαρονια γιατι αυτα τα τρωω ετσι κι αλλιως. (περισσοτερα το ρυζι θα ελεγα)


πουρες.γαλα με βρωμη αλεσμενη. φρουτα με γαλα στο μπλεντερ....

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδιά εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες ακολουθώ υγιεινή διατροφή (όχι αναψυκτικα,γλυκα και οτιδηποτε εχει πολυ ζαχαρη εκτος απο τα φρουτα) αλλά κατά την διάρκεια της προπόνησης(βάρη) ιδρώνω πάρα πολύ, πιο πολύ από ότι συνήθως που οφείλεται αυτό? γιατί έχω αρχίσει να ανισυχώ...


αποβαλεις περισσοτερα υγρα.λογικα λογω του οτι εκοψες το αλλατι.δν ξερω αν επιρεαζει τον ιδρωτα.δν ειναι ανυσηχιτικο παντως

----------


## TheWorst

> πουρες.γαλα με βρωμη αλεσμενη. φρουτα με γαλα στο μπλεντερ....


μπα , φουσκωνει πολυ , δε θα μεινει ορεξη για το καλο φαϊ  κρεας αυγα ρυζι και πατατες.  Τωρα εχω ανεβασει και την ενταση των προπονησεων και εχω κατεβασει τον ογκο της προπονησης γιατι αλλιως θα εξαφανιστω.Ετσι κι αλλιως ετσι ειναι για ογκο.

----------


## nikos1234

> Καταρχάς, κάθε τι ενεργειακό ποτό έχει καφείνη. Κατά δεύτερον, ψάξε google να βρεις πουλάνε Ελλάδα το Soda Streamer. Είναι αυτό που θα σου κάνει το νερό σε σόδα. Ύστερα, ότι θες να πάρεις, από Αγγλία είναι διάφορα μαγαζιά (MyProtein, BulkPowders κ.τ.λ.) που πουλάνε αυτά τα καλούδια σε καλές τιμούλες, ειδικά εν σύγκριση με ΕΛλάδα, δεν το σκεφτόμαστε!
> 
> Σε αναψυκτικό η σόδα δεν έχει ζάχαρη; Αναψυκτικό φτιάχνεις και εσύ στην ουσία με το Soda Streamer, δίνει ανθρακικό να στο πω αλλιώς.


15 χρονων ειμαι...σκεφτομαιγ για πρασινο τσαι τωρ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ?

----------


## Giannistzn

> μπα , φουσκωνει πολυ , δε θα μεινει ορεξη για το καλο φαϊ  κρεας αυγα ρυζι και πατατες.  Τωρα εχω ανεβασει και την ενταση των προπονησεων και εχω κατεβασει τον ογκο της προπονησης γιατι αλλιως θα εξαφανιστω.Ετσι κι αλλιως ετσι ειναι για ογκο.


Δικαιολογιες ειναι αυτα. Κανε παραπανω γευματα και ασε το φαστινγκ αν δεν σου βγαινει. 'Η βαλε λιπαρα για να αυξησεις θερμιδες.

Δεν εισαι και 2μετρα ουτε εχεις μεταβολισμο τραινο να καις τα παντα αμεσως, αρα απλα δεν τρως. Ξεκινα παστες αν δεν παιρνεις με τις σοκολατες και τα ψωμια και τα μακαρονια, αν και αμφιβαλω γι'αυτο..

----------


## TheWorst

Λες ,ε ? 600 υ/ες 150-200 λιπαρα και 150 σχεδον πρωτεϊνη λιγο ειναι ?

----------


## Giannistzn

4350 kcal συντηρηση? Keep it up τοτε..

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι, με τοσο εκανα bulking το χειμωνα , δεν ειναι συντηρηση.Τοτε απλως με 18-20 ωρες χωρις φαϊ το σωμα χρειαζοταν πολυ ενεργεια μετα γιατι φαντασου εκανα με 18-19 ωρες χωρις φαϊ προπονηση με βαρη.. Και εβαλα 6-7 κιλακια , απτα οποια τα μισα σχεδον μυϊκα. Τωρα κανω 12-14 ωρες φαστινγκ , απλα ετσι μου καθεται οκ γιατι τελευταια φορα τρωω στις 1 (πρωϊ) και μετα κανω προπονηση με βαρη στις 12 και ξανα το πολυ 2-3 ξανατρωω . Μιλαμε για πολυ μικρο φαστινγκ , απλως εχω βαρεθει το φαϊ (και δε ξερω και να μαγειρευω πολυ και τωρα που ειμαι μονος ειδικα ακομα χειροτερα  :01. Mr. Green: ) Για αυτο ζηταω κατι ευκολο που μπορω να φαω/πιω . Κοιταζα τα svunt shakes , αλλα εχει πολλα μεσα , εγω θελω απλα μονο υ/ες.

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν βρισκω καποια συσχετιση στο "κανω φαστινγκ τοσες ωρες αρα ο οργανισμος θελει περισσοτερη ενεργεια". Ιδια ενεργεια θα θελει αν κανεις 6-7 γευματα, ιδια στα 1-2 σε παραθυρο 4-6 ωρων (θεωρω, αν ισχυει κατι αλλο εξηγηστε το μου)

Απο εκει και περα ή παρε bulk βρωμη που ειναι σκονη, διαλυσε την σε γαλα και πιες την (αγευστο πραμα που διαλυεται πανευκολα) ή τρωγε ρυζια, μακαρονια, τοστ, σοκολατες και λοιπα ή αυξησε λιπαρα. Φαε 100-200γρ ξηροκαρπια αντι για ρυζι ή μακαρονια, μια χαρα υδ/κα και λιπαρα θα παρεις απο εκει αν δεν εχεις αλλη λυση ή βλεπεις οτι δεν σου φτανουν αυτα που τρως.

Εμενα 4300 με 4800 για bulking μου φαινονται εξωπραγματικα νουμερα για φυσιολογικα ατομα.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Για να μαζέψεις τόσο πολύ υδ κάτι σε ζυμη ή με φουλ ζάχαρη θα πρεπει να φας. Καμια πίτα  αλλά θελει μαγείρεμα και αυτό.

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι αυτο με τα ξυροκαρπια το σκεφτηκα και χθες και σημερα θα παω να αγορασω.. Δεν θελει ιδια ενεργεια , αυτα βλακειες ειναι . Οταν δεν εχεις φαει 18-20 ωρες και + αυτου κανεις νηστικος προπονηση δαπαναται πολυ περισσοτερη ενεργεια και ειδικα θελει και ογκο. Απλα παλια με 400 υ/ες γινομουν γουρουνι , ενω τωρα με 600 ισα ισα βαζω αργα και λιγα μυϊκα κιλα (εννοειται περισσοτερα δε γινεται) αλλα καθαρα , οχι να βαλω 2 κιλα μυς και 5-6 κιλα νερο και 10 κιλα λιπος. Νοημα δεν εχει. Απλα καποιες φορες εφτανα σε αυτα τα νουμερα.. Συνηθως ειχα το εξης το χειμωνα για να καταλαβαεις 

500γρ κρεας ωμο μετρημενο (χοιρινο και αλογο-σπανια αλογο)
200 γρ ρυζι αβραστο
200 γρ μακαρονια
4-5 αυγα
100 γρ νεκταρακι (ζαχαρη κυριως) [100+υ/ες]
λιγο γιαουρτι
150-200 γρ μελι
καποιες μερες που ετρωγα και αλλα τσιτ φτανω και τα 200 λιπαρα,ενω πρωτεϊνη υ/ες σχεδον ιδια.

----------


## kisaky

Ένας από τους πιο επίμονους και διαχρονικούς μύθους είναι και ο εξής: Με την άσκηση, το σωματικό λίπος μπορεί να «μετατραπεί» σε μύες και ανάποδα, δηλαδή οι μύες μπορούν γίνουν λίπος, όταν κάποιος σταματήσει να γυμνάζεται. Η αλήθεια είναι, ότι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο ισχύει.

Το να ισχυριζόμαστε κάτι τέτοιο είναι σαν να λέμε ότι τα μήλα μπορούν να γίνουν πορτοκάλια και τα πορτοκάλια μήλα! Ας δούμε όμως τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει:


Η συσσώρευση λίπους είναι ένας από τους τρόπους που χρησιμοποιεί ο οργανισμός για ν αποθηκεύει ενέργεια. Όταν κάποιος καταναλώνει παραπάνω θερμίδες από αυτές που χρειάζεται, τότε αυτές αποθηκεύονται μέσα από συγκεκριμένες βιοχημικές διαδικασίες σε λίπος. Ένας τέτοιος μηχανισμός ήταν ζωτικής σημασίας όταν (πριν από χιλιάδες χρόνια) η τροφή ήταν δυσεύρετη, αλλά δημιουργεί προβλήματα στον σύγχρονο άνθρωπο, ο οποίος έχει άμεση πρόσβαση σε τροφές με υψηλή θερμιδική αξία (π.χ. μπισκότα, πατατάκια, πίτσα κτλ), έχει αλλάξει δραματικά τις διατροφικές του συνήθειες σε σχέση με το παρελθόν και πλέον κινείται ελάχιστα. Όλα αυτά έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την συσσώρευση ανεπιθύμητου λίπους , ενώ αυξάνουν τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης σχετικών ασθενειών (διαβήτης κτλ).


Οι μύες από την άλλη πλευρά επιτελούν έναν τελείως διαφορετικό ρόλο κι έχουν τη δική τους βιοχημική σύνθεση. Ένας από του βασικούς ρόλους του νεύρομυϊκού συστήματος είναι η κίνηση του σώματος στο χώρο. Επίσης, στηρίζουν το σώμα σταθεροποιώντας το στην όρθια θέση, λειτουργούν σαν αισθητήρια όργανα και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί να διασπαστούν και να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την παραγωγή ενέργειας.  Το νευρομυϊκό σύστημα, όπως και τα περισσότερα συστήματα του οργανισμού έχουν την ικανότητα να προσαρμόζονται στις απαιτήσεις του περιβάλλοντος. Έτσι, όταν οι μύες πρέπει να υπερνικήσουν αντιστάσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα κατά την οργανωμένη προπόνηση με βάρη, τότε για να επιτελέσουν καλύτερα την αποστολή τους, αυξάνουν το μέγεθός τους.





Παράλληλα, αν η άσκηση είναι αρκετά έντονη, ο οργανισμός αναγκάζεται να κινητοποιήσει τις αποθήκες ενέργειας για να ανταπεξέλθει, «καίγοντας» σταδιακά το λίπος. Αυτό που στην πραγματικότητα λοιπόν συμβαίνει με την κατάλληλη άσκηση είναι η αλλαγή της σωματικής σύστασης. Το λίπος σταδιακά μειώνεται, ενώ αυξάνεται η λεγόμενη άλιπη σωματική μάζα, δηλαδή αυξάνεται ο μυϊκός ιστός. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που, ενώ κάποιος κάνει διατροφή και γυμνάζεται  πολλές φορές η ζυγαριά παραμένει κολλημένη, αφού από τη μια μειώνεται το λίπος και από την άλλη ταυτόχρονα αυξάνεται ο μυϊκός όγκος.
Το λίπος λοιπόν δεν μετατρέπεται σε μύες. Απλώς, καίγεται κι εξαφανίζεται και στην θέση του αρχίζουν να φαίνονται οι σχηματιζόμενοι μύες, τους οποίους και αρχικά επικαλύπτει. Ούτε το αντίθετο βέβαια ισχύει. Όταν φύγει το ερέθισμα, η ανάγκη δηλαδή για να έχουν οι μύες αυξημένο όγκο, που στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι η άσκηση, τότε οι μύες σταδιακά επανέρχονται στην αρχική τους κατάσταση. Δεν γίνονται όμως λίπος. Παραμένουν μύες, απλώς δεν είναι σχηματισμένοι και υπερτροφικοί.


Μην πιστεύετε λοιπόν ότι ακούτε από πολλούς ειδικούς που συνήθως γεμίζουν τα γυμναστήρια. Ακολουθείστε σταθερά ένα καλά σχεδιασμένο πρόγραμμα άσκησης και θα δείτε σύντομα τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένετε!

http://performance22.gr/index.php?op...mid=17&lang=el

----------


## Grinder

λεω να ξεκινησω αεροβια καθε μερα μετα τη γυμναστικη για κανα 20λεπτο . το ροφημα με τη whey θα πρεπει να το παιρνω με το που τελειωνει η προπονηση η τελειωνω και το αεροβιο και μετα ?

----------


## demisteus

ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο για τη διατροφη μας?μπορω να αντικαταστησω το γαλα με κεφιρ??

----------


## mousikos13

γεια σας παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος και 8α ι8ελα να ρωτησ σχετικα με την διατροφη μου οσο % λιπος πεφτο τον υδατανθρακα μου τον μειωνω η τον εχω ιδιο? επειδει δεν θελω να χασω μαζα εαν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε θα σας ειμαι ευγνωμων

----------


## mousikos13

ειμαι περιπου οσο υπολογιζω 10% στοχος 8 με 7% για αρχη τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## beefmeup

αρχικα να προσγειωθεις λιγο..
τα ποσοστα που αναφερεις,ειναι κομματακι ανεφικτα για να τα εχεις οπως λες,κ παρολα αυτα να ρωτας πως θα πεσεις στο 8-7%..
αν οντως εισουν εκει που λες θα ηξερες τι παιζει.
κ μετα να διαβασεις καποια απο τα αρθρα για διατροφη,κ προπονησεις στην ενοτητα του φορουμ με τα αρθα.

----------


## LoCoPaKo

Παιδες.. Πως μπορω να παρω κιλα γρηγορα..?  ειμαι 57 κιλα 1.82..!! και θελω HELP με την διατροφη μοπυ..δηλαδη συμβουλες ςσ προς τι θα με ανεβασει γρηγορα..!!  ??

----------


## tolis93

λιπαρα κ πολυ φαγητο.... βαζε ελαιολαδο στο φαγητο σου.τρως βασικα...?

----------


## Ανδρεας

Ναι ομως οχι πολλα λιπαρα μη λιπωσει γιατι σε κανενα δεν αρεσει το πολυ λιπος

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι απο τα λιπαρα λιπωνεις μηπως ?  :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ανδρεας

Ουπς λαθος καταλαβα απο τη βιασυνη μου..σρυ 
Ναι αφου καθε μερα πρεπει να παιρνει σωστη ποσοτητα λιπαρων..
Εγω ηθελα να πω νσ προσεξει τα γλυκα του  :01. Razz: 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

----------


## Vag3lis

Έχω μια απορία,μακαρόνια,βρώμη και άλλοι υδατάνθρακες έχουν κάποια πρωτεΐνη,την συνυπολογίζουμε και αυτή;

----------


## Vag3lis

στην ημερήσια λήψη πρωτεΐνης;

----------


## liveris

ναι την υπολογιζεις κ αυτην..

----------


## Vag3lis

Και το σκεφτόμουνα πριν 5 μήνες που ξεκίνησα τη διατροφή,με αυτό το λάθος μου θα θα πήρα κάποιο λίπος  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Pyre

μην το πολυ αναλυετε το θεμα παιδια, θελεις μονο σκληρη προπονηση και φαγητο. για κατι αρχαριους που βλεπω εδω μεσα ρωταν τι πρεπει να φανε πριν/μετα απο την προπονηση μην τους πεσει η ινσουλινη η κατι τετοια ειναι γελοια.

στα αγγλικα: σας λινκαρω ενα αρθρο για την πρωτεινη και τι ρολο παιζει ο χρονος που την παιρνεις / η ποσοτητα και αλλα. 

απο το αρθρο καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν παιζει ρολο αν παιρνεις πρωτεινη αμεσως μετα απο την προπονηση ουτε πριν. ουτε χρειαζεσαι αστρονομικα ποσα πρωτεινης που λεγονται εδω μεσα σαν 200γρ και βαλε++.

----------


## jam

> μην το πολυ αναλυετε το θεμα παιδια, θελεις μονο σκληρη προπονηση και φαγητο. για κατι αρχαριους που βλεπω εδω μεσα ρωταν τι πρεπει να φανε πριν/μετα απο την προπονηση μην τους πεσει η ινσουλινη η κατι τετοια ειναι γελοια.
> 
> στα αγγλικα: σας λινκαρω ενα αρθρο για την πρωτεινη και τι ρολο παιζει ο χρονος που την παιρνεις / η ποσοτητα και αλλα. 
> 
> απο το αρθρο καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν παιζει ρολο αν παιρνεις πρωτεινη αμεσως μετα απο την προπονηση ουτε πριν. ουτε χρειαζεσαι αστρονομικα ποσα πρωτεινης που λεγονται εδω μεσα σαν 200γρ και βαλε++.


Λοιπον , καταρχας καλησπερα φιλε Pyre  :02. Welcome:  
να μου επιτρεψεις λοιπον να διαφωνισω μαζι σου στα περισσοτερα αποσα ανεφερες, συμφωνω στο οτι θελει σκληρη δουλεια προπονηση και φαγητο . Ναι ειναι πολυ σημαντικα εξησου τα γευματα πριν και μετα την προπονηση με την προυποθεση οτι υπαρχει και κατα την υπολιπη ημερα προγραμματισμος γευματων και οχι απλα να προσεξεις το πριν και μετα την προπονηση και τιποτα αλλο η και το αντιθετο βεβαια! Αποτι θα δεις στο φορουμ υπαρχουν τεραστιες συζητησεις και αντιπαραθεσεις μεταξη αυτων των θεματων ιδικα , οπως και να χει ποσταρε το λιγκ που λες να ριξουμε μια ματια να δουμε τι λεει ..

----------


## Gamatos

Παιδια μια απορια εχω... Με 20% λιπος μηπως ξερετε ποσο πρεπει να το ριξω ωστε να φαιντονται οι κοιλιακοι αρκετα; Με αεροβια ασκηση 5 φορες την εβδομαδα σε ενα εξαμηνο θα εχω δει διαφορα;

----------


## jam

αναλογα , περιπου στα 12% θα φενονται εαν ειναι δουλεμενοι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gamatos

μαλιστα σε ευχαριστω οποτε εχω πολυ δρομο μπροστα μου και πρεπει να εχω σαν στοχο να φτασω γυρω στο 10%

----------


## TheWorst

Γυμνασε τους ομως σκληρα , γιατι εγω και κατω απο 12 κοιλιακους δε βλεπω

----------


## jam

> Γυμνασε τους ομως σκληρα , γιατι εγω και κατω απο 12 κοιλιακους δε βλεπω


αυτο του λεω , υπο την προυποθεση οτι πρεπει να ειναι δουλεμενοι , μην περιμενει ντε και καλα μια μερα να σου διξει λιπομετρηση 12% και να πας στον καθρεφτη και να ψαχουλευεις κοιλιακους  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:  θελει δουλεια!  :05. Posing:

----------


## Gamatos

χαχαχαχαχαχα ας πεσω καποια στιγμη εκει κατω και τα υπολοιπα θα ερθουν  :01. Wink:  πιο δυσκολο μου φαινεται να χασω λιπος παρα να γυμνασω τους κοιλιακους μου

----------


## Co0022

> Παιδες.. Πως μπορω να παρω κιλα γρηγορα..?  ειμαι 57 κιλα 1.82..!! και θελω HELP με την διατροφη μοπυ..δηλαδη συμβουλες ςσ προς τι θα με ανεβασει γρηγορα..!!  ??


Τρωγε οσο δεν ετρωγες ποτε... Μιλουμε για ΠΟΛΥ φαγητο... ασε τις αεροβιες αν κανεις...

----------


## Avatar X

επειδή τα έχω μπερδέψει με το πως να υπολογίζω τι πρέπει να τρώω και κατά πόσο αρκούν για το σώμα μου και την προπόνησή μου

168 ύψος , 58-59 κιλά και 19ετών θέλω να βάλω κιλά πάνω μου ή τουλάχιστον να συντηριθώ στα 60 γιατί από την γυμναστική που κάνω σταδιακά πέφτω σιγά σιγά και δεν το θέλω (υπάρχει ανοιχτό θέμα με το πρόγραμμα μου στην κατηγορία προπόνηση)

Πρωινό 10 : 4 φέτες ψωμί άσπρο (με σουσάμι) με βούτηρο (όχι αλατισμένο) και μέλι , και μία κούπα γάλα (αγελαδινό μπλε)
Μεσημεριανό 3 : ένα πιάτο φακές , φέτα (καλαβρύτων γύρο στα 100γρ) , και σταφύλι (ένα κλονάρι λίγο παραπάνω)
Απογευματινό 6.30 : κάπου στα 60γρ φουντουκόψιχα και μία κούπα γάλα (αγελάδας μπλε) *[σήμερα πρόσθεσα αυτό το γεύμα]*
Βραδινό 10 : ένα τοστ (ολικής) με τυρί και ζαμπόν , καρύδια γύρο στα 100γρ. , το ίδιο και φυστίκια , και μία βανίλια (φρούτο) ή νεκταρίνι

Η γυμναστική γίνεται στις 8.30-9.00

Τι πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να βάλω και τι να βγάλω από τα γεύματά μου , κάπου διάβασα ότι τα φυστίκια δεν κάνουν αν είμαστε σε περίοδο όγκου ισχύει ; Αν ναι για ποιο λόγο ;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## magavaTOUT

Αρχισε με την πρωτεινη. To σωματικο σου βαρος *1,5/2 για αρχη. Μετα προσθετεις υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα για να φτασεις της θερμιδες συντηρησης σου και να της ξεπερασεις αν θες να ανεβασεις κιλα.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Έπειδη τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια η βρώμη έχει καθιερωθεί στο διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα –και την έχω μισήσει– θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε άλλα είδη δημητριακών τα οποία μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν την βρώμη.Το ξέρω ότι η βρώμη είναι η νούμερο 1 επιλογή για το πρωινό ενός αθλητή, αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο... :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

Βαλε wheat germ . Εχει και καλυτερη γευση και 30 γρ πρωτεϊνης στα 100 γρ.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ελληνικα πως το λενε; Απο που το παιρνεις;

----------


## TheWorst

Φιλε , δε μενω Ελλαδα , απο ο,τι εχω καταλαβει ειναι προϊον σιταριου ή κατι παρομοιο . Γραψε στο γοογλε για να δεις περι τινος προκειται. Δεν μπορει να μη το βρεις πουθενα.

----------


## jam

ρε παιδια λεμε 200γρ πχ κοτοπουλο στηθος , μιλαμε για ψημενο η αψητο ? γιατι εχω εδω μια διαφωνια με ενα φιλο και παει να με τρελανει  :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## Deathless

> ρε παιδια λεμε 200γρ πχ κοτοπουλο στηθος , μιλαμε για ψημενο η αψητο ? γιατι εχω εδω μια διαφωνια με ενα φιλο και παει να με τρελανει


Το κρεας το μετραμε ψημενο και τον υδατανθρακα αψητο (ρυζι , πατατα κλπ)

----------


## Redragon7

> Το κρεας το μετραμε ψημενο και τον υδατανθρακα αψητο (ρυζι , πατατα κλπ)


Περίεργο...είμαι (σχεδόν) σίγουρος οτι το σωστό είναι το αντίθετο, μιας και το κρέας "μικραίνει" όταν μαγειρευτεί ενώ ο υδατάνθρακας "μεγαλώνει"...
Τι διάλο, τόσο καιρό λάθος τα κάνω ?? :02. Shock:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mikekan

To κρέας μικραίνει γιατί χάνει νερά και ο υδατάνθρακας μεγαλώνει γιατι παίρνει νερά.

Άρα σωστά τα λέει ο Deathless, δεν θες να μετράς το νερό.

----------


## Redragon7

> To κρέας μικραίνει γιατί χάνει νερά και ο υδατάνθρακας μεγαλώνει γιατι παίρνει νερά.
> 
> Άρα σωστά τα λέει ο Deathless, δεν θες να μετράς το νερό.


Ακριβώς. Θέλω να μετράω θερμίδες και μάκρος. Το νερό δεν έχει  :01. Wink: 

Το μεσημεριανό μου πχ έχει 100 γραμμάρια καστανό ρύζι. Εγώ το υπολογίζω 100 γραμμάρια βρασμένο. 100 γραμμάρια ωμό οταν βραστεί θα βγει μια τεράστια ποσότητα που θα την φαω με το ζόρι...
Μήπως τελικά τρώω λιγότερο απο όσο πρέπει ?? :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mikekan

Μα όταν μετράς το ρύζι βρασμένο το μισό βάρος είναι νερό, πως μου λες ότι δεν θες να μετράς νερό?

----------


## Redragon7

Να το θέσω αλλιώς : 100 γραμμάρια ωμό καστανό ρύζι = 350 θερμίδες περίπου.
                            100 γραμμάρια βρασμένο καστανό ρύζι = 110 θερμίδες περίπου.

Ποιό από το 2 servings σου φαίνεται πιο λογικό να τρώς 3 φορές την ημέρα σε καθημερινή βάση?

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν έχει τι είναι πιο λογικό, είναι ποιο είναι το σωστό. Δεν ξέρω πόσα κιλά είσαι τι στόχους έχεις, τι γυμναστική κάνεις, από τι αποτελείται η υπόλοιπη διατροφή σου άρα δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω.

Eπίσης ανάλογα πόση ώρα αφήνεις το ρύζι στο νερό, αλλάζει και το βάρος του. Ποιο είναι το σωστό? 

Εμένα πάντως οι μερίδες μου είναι 75γρ άβραστο.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Μετρας και τα 2 στις πιο σταθερες μορφες τους. Υδ. ωμους και κρεας ψημενο.
Το ποσο νερο θα παρει ή θα χασει μια τροφη, εξαρταται απο πολλα πραγματα. 

Στους υδ ειναι πιο ευκολο. Στο κρεας θελει να το δουλεψεις λιγο.

----------


## Redragon7

> Δεν έχει τι είναι πιο λογικό, είναι ποιο είναι το σωστό. Δεν ξέρω πόσα κιλά είσαι τι στόχους έχεις, τι γυμναστική κάνεις, από τι αποτελείται η υπόλοιπη διατροφή σου άρα δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω.
> 
> Eπίσης ανάλογα πόση ώρα αφήνεις το ρύζι στο νερό, αλλάζει και το βάρος του. Ποιο είναι το σωστό? 
> 
> Εμένα πάντως οι μερίδες μου είναι 75γρ άβραστο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Το ρύζι το βράζω όσο προβλέπει η ετικέτα του.

75 γραμμάρια άβραστο έιναι πολύ λογική ποσότητα για 1 serving.
Το θέμα είναι οτι ποτέ σε κανένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής δεν θα δείς/ακούσεις "50-75 γραμμάρια ρύζι" ανα γεύμα...όλες (σχεδόν) λένε 100-150 γραμμάρια, άρα υποθέτω οτι αναφέρονται σε βρασμένο.

Πάντως αυτή η σύγχιση υπάρχει σχεδόν σε όλα τα fora διατροφής-γυμναστικής και ακόμα άκρη δεν έχει βρεθεί  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εξαρταται ρε συ απο τα μακρος του καθενος. 
100γρ αβραστο ρυζι εχει 350 θερμιδες περιπου. 3 γευματα τετοια ειναι 1000θερμιδες δλδ χοντρα 200γτ υδατανθρακα. Μιαχαρα και για υποθερμιδικη ειναι.

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> Βαλε wheat germ . Εχει και καλυτερη γευση και 30 γρ πρωτεϊνης στα 100 γρ.


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.Θα ψάξω σε κανα σουπερμάρκετ... καμιά άλλη πρόταση;

----------


## Deathless

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> 
> Το ρύζι το βράζω όσο προβλέπει η ετικέτα του.
> 
> 75 γραμμάρια άβραστο έιναι πολύ λογική ποσότητα για 1 serving.
> Το θέμα είναι οτι ποτέ σε κανένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής δεν θα δείς/ακούσεις "50-75 γραμμάρια ρύζι" ανα γεύμα...όλες (σχεδόν) λένε 100-150 γραμμάρια, άρα υποθέτω οτι αναφέρονται σε βρασμένο.
> 
> Πάντως αυτή η σύγχιση υπάρχει σχεδόν σε όλα τα fora διατροφής-γυμναστικής και ακόμα άκρη δεν έχει βρεθεί


Οταν βλεπεις σε διατροφες να γραφουν π.χ 100γρ ρυζι στο γευμα εννοουν παντα αβραστο δηλαδη γυρω στα 200-230 βρασμενο. Για τον ακριβως αντιθετο λογο το κρεας το μετραμε ψημενο γιατι χανει τα υγρα του

----------


## kazos_GR

> Οταν βλεπεις σε διατροφες να γραφουν π.χ 100γρ ρυζι στο γευμα εννοουν παντα αβραστο δηλαδη γυρω στα 200-230 βρασμενο. Για τον ακριβως αντιθετο λογο το κρεας το μετραμε ψημενο γιατι χανει τα υγρα του


+1 ειδικα το ρυζι παντα αβραστο αλλιώς ειναι μηδαμινή η ποσότητα γιατι και 100 γρ να μετρήσεις βρασμενο το μισο νερο ειναι.... τι θα παρεις!!!

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια η σαλατα ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να κατανλωνεται..οπως δηλαδη κ τα αλλα λαχανικα..?προς το τελος της μερας η καλυτερα στο πρωινο κ μεσημεριανο?

----------


## Mpozos

όποτε θέλεις εσύ αρκεί να παίρνεις τα γεύματα σου κανονικά στα μάκρο σου, δηλαδή μην τρως σαλατά και μετά δεν μπορείς να φας το κοτόπουλο με το ρύζι. οι περισσότεροι τρων σαλάτα στα γεύματα προς το τέλος της ημέρας που αρχίζει η πείνα. Εάν έχεις μεγάλο στομάχι μπορείς να τρως σε όλα σου τα γεύματα.

----------


## nikos1234

ευχαριστω αλλες γνωμες?

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν εχει καμια σημασια..

----------


## onymos

Mετα απο μια αποχη εναμιση χρονου απτο γυμν λογω στρατου κυριως...οργανωνω το come back μου. ειμαι σε διλλημα στο πως να διαμορφωσω τη διατροφη μου...εχω βαλει αρκετο περισσιο λιπος. ειμαι τωρα 1,85 90kg με το ματι πρεπει να ειμαι στο 20% σε λιπος. το ερωτημα μου ειναι πως αν φτιαξω μια διατροφη συμφωνα με τν αλιπη μαζα μου γυρω στα 70-75kg υπερθερμιδικη και με 2-3 φορες τν βδομαδα αεροβιωση δε θα μπορεσω να μειωσω τους ποντους στη μεση μου ως ενα σημειο και να εχω και καποια μυικα οφελη? (μν προτρεξετε να μου πειτε πως να χασεις λιπος και να βαλεις μυικα κιλα δε γινεται ταυτοχρονα...διαβαζω 3 χρονια σε οτι αφορα το αθλημα...εχω μια ιδεα των βασικων αρχων,απλα στην περιπτωση μου πιστευω ως ενα σημειο οτι αυτο μπορει να ειναι εφικτο) :01. Unsure:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Άλλη μια ερώτηση: Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ένα μπλέντερ που *να μην κάνει θόρυβο*; Γιατί αυτό που έχω με έχει τρελάνει...ξυπνάω και 6 ώρα το πρωί....

----------


## Alex3a

> Άλλη μια ερώτηση: Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε ένα μπλέντερ που *να μην κάνει θόρυβο*; Γιατί αυτό που έχω με έχει τρελάνει...ξυπνάω και 6 ώρα το πρωί....


http://newsroom.electrolux.com/gr/2010/05/12/963

----------


## Co0022

Παιδιά είναι οκ όταν πηγαίνω κάπου και δεν έχω κάτι να φάω πχ θάλασσα για πάνω από 3 ώρες να παίρνω μια σοκολάτα πρωτείνης με 27γρ. πρωτεϊνη, 39γρ. υδατάνθρακες και 8γρ. λίπος? Σύνολο 333 θερμίδες. Ή μήπως επειδή είναι επεξεργασμένες καλύτερα όχι?

----------


## Thodoris21

Και εγώ αυτό κάνω κάποιες φορές. Όταν δεν μπορώ να πάρω πρετείνη παίρνω μια σοκολάτα πρωτείνης. Πιστεύω από το τίποτα είναι καλύτερο!

----------


## Redragon7

Γι' αυτό το σκοπό έγιναν τα φακελάκια πρωτείνης 1 δόσης  :01. Wink: 
Μπουκαλάκι νερό - χτύπημα - κομπλέ. Παίρνεις και 2 φέτες πολύσπορο + ένα φρουτάκι και είσαι άρχοντας. 
Άσε που οι σοκολάτες (χώρια οι ζάχαρες/λίπη/αηδίες) στη ζέστη της παραλίας λιώνουν, μαλακώνουν και γίνεσαι #%^ουρδέλο τελείως  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Co0022

> Γι' αυτό το σκοπό έγιναν τα φακελάκια πρωτείνης 1 δόσης 
> Μπουκαλάκι νερό - χτύπημα - κομπλέ. Παίρνεις και 2 φέτες πολύσπορο + ένα φρουτάκι και είσαι άρχοντας. 
> Άσε που οι σοκολάτες (χώρια οι ζάχαρες/λίπη/αηδίες) στη ζέστη της παραλίας λιώνουν, μαλακώνουν και γίνεσαι #%^ουρδέλο τελείως


Δεν παίρνω συμπλήρωμα πρωτείνης σε σκόνη. Το μόνο συμπλήρωμα που έχω είναι οι σοκολάτες αυτές τις οποίες χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια κυρίως το καλοκαίρι που δεν έχω σχολείο και πηγαίνω από δω και από κει... καταλαμβαίνεις.

----------


## tolis93

πιτακι με αβγα κ βρωμη κ ταπερ.η αραβικη με κοτοπουλο μεσα

----------


## Redragon7

> πιτακι με αβγα κ βρωμη κ ταπερ.η αραβικη με κοτοπουλο μεσα


Κατάλαβα...σαν εμένα είσαι και εσύ...μπάνιο με πικ-νικ, τάπερ και αλουμινόχαρτα κάργα  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

νταξει τελευταια αν ξερω οτι θα λειψω πολλες ωρες η καμια πρωτεινη με γαλα μαζι π με κραταει αλλιως τιποτα κ μαζεμενα μετα.κυριως για τη πεινα ειναι το θεμα τωρα αν δν παρεις πρωτεινη τις 3 ωρες π εισαι παραλια σιγα

----------


## Ανδρεας

κυριως για πεινα..πχ μπορει να παρεις κατι απο φαστφουνταδικα διπλα (πχ παω σε μια παραλια διπλα εχει goodys) 
ομως αν μεινεις εκει πολλες ωρες κανα φρουτο, ή οπως ειπε ο τολης καλη ιδεα τα πιτακια βρωμης και ευκολη συνταγη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Co0022

> κυριως για πεινα..πχ μπορει να παρεις κατι απο φαστφουνταδικα διπλα (πχ παω σε μια παραλια διπλα εχει goodys) 
> ομως αν μεινεις εκει πολλες ωρες κανα φρουτο, ή οπως ειπε ο τολης καλη ιδεα τα πιτακια βρωμης και ευκολη συνταγη


Goodys που λες πιστευω πως ειναι η χειροτερη επιλογη. Αν οποτε πας θαλασσα τρωω φαστ φουντ... Υπαρχουν πολλες καλυτερες λυσεις

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Goodys που λες πιστευω πως ειναι η χειροτερη επιλογη. Αν οποτε πας θαλασσα τρωω φαστ φουντ... Υπαρχουν πολλες καλυτερες λυσεις


νταξει το λεω επειδη φετος δεν πηγα παρα πολλες φορες θαλασσα (περιπου 8-10) και αν υπολογισεις σε 3 μηνες αρα 3 φορες το μηνα..δεν ειναι υπερβολικο φαστ φουντ ειμαι και σε ογκο, αλλα αν πηγαινα περισσοτερες δεν θα το διαλεγα γιατι δεν συμφερει να δινεις λεφτα σε φαστ φουντ απο τη στιγμη που μπορεις να φτιαξεις αρκετο φαι σε ταππερακι να το παρεις μαζι σου 
περισσοτερες φορες σε πισινα και τετοια επερνα σαντουιτς μαζι μου και φρουτα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Co0022

> νταξει το λεω επειδη φετος δεν πηγα παρα πολλες φορες θαλασσα (περιπου 8-10) και αν υπολογισεις σε 3 μηνες αρα 3 φορες το μηνα..δεν ειναι υπερβολικο φαστ φουντ ειμαι και σε ογκο, αλλα αν πηγαινα περισσοτερες δεν θα το διαλεγα γιατι δεν συμφερει να δινεις λεφτα σε φαστ φουντ απο τη στιγμη που μπορεις να φτιαξεις αρκετο φαι σε ταππερακι να το παρεις μαζι σου 
> περισσοτερες φορες σε πισινα και τετοια επερνα σαντουιτς μαζι μου και φρουτα


Ρε δεν μιλάω για σένα εσύ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.  :01. Razz:  Καλά τα φρούτα που λες αλλά καλύτερα να παίρνεις μαζί με αυτά και τίποτα με πρωτείνη για να υπάρχουν αμινοξέα στο αίμα σου συνεχώς. πχ κάνε κάνα σάντουιτς με τόνο μέσα, κοτόπουλο...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Ρε δεν μιλάω για σένα εσύ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.  Καλά τα φρούτα που λες αλλά καλύτερα να παίρνεις μαζί με αυτά και τίποτα με πρωτείνη για να υπάρχουν αμινοξέα στο αίμα σου συνεχώς. πχ κάνε κάνα σάντουιτς με τόνο μέσα, κοτόπουλο...


χαχαχαχα το ξερω  :01. Razz: 
νταξει εξαρταται και τι ωρα θα φυγω απο το σπιτι και ποτε θα το ετοιμασω
αν δεν μπορω κοτοπουλο θα βαλω σαλαμι, καμια λουντζα, τυρι,χαλλουμι και τετοια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ανδρεας

Τι μπορουμε να κανουμε εμεις που παμε σχολειο με την γυμναστικη και τον ογκο..?
ειναι δυσκολο να υπολογιζεις, ομως υπαρχουν tips που μπορουμε να εφαρμοσουμε?
πχ να τρωμε 2-3 σαντουιτς στο σχολειο κτλπ?

----------


## Redragon7

Αν το βλέπεις σοβαρά, υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις ...

Ξύπνα 15 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πρωί και φάε ένα καλό πρωινό με βρώμη/whey/φρούτο

Πάρε πακέτο σε αλουμινόχαρτο πχ μια μπαγκετα ολικής με κότα/γαλοπουλα/τυρί light/μαρουλι/μουσταρδα και ένα φρούτο και φάε τα στο διάλειμμα κατά τις 11:30

Πες της μαμάς να σου φτιάξει ένα καλο καθαρο μεσημεριανό να σε περιμένει σπίτι

Rinse and repeat  :01. Smile:

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Αν το βλέπεις σοβαρά, υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις ...
> 
> Ξύπνα 15 λεπτά νωρίτερα το πρωί και φάε ένα καλό πρωινό με βρώμη/whey/φρούτο
> 
> Πάρε πακέτο σε αλουμινόχαρτο πχ μια μπαγκετα ολικής με κότα/γαλοπουλα/τυρί light/μαρουλι/μουσταρδα και ένα φρούτο και φάε τα στο διάλειμμα κατά τις 11:30
> 
> Πες της μαμάς να σου φτιάξει ένα καλο καθαρο μεσημεριανό να σε περιμένει σπίτι
> 
> Rinse and repeat


σ ευχαριστω..
μαλλον θα εφαρμοζω το μετρημα των θερμιδων το σαββατοκυριακο μονο  :01. Razz: 
τις καθημερινες καπως ετσι:

Πρωινο:
βρωμη με γαλα

Γυρω στις 9:
1 σαντουιτς με χαμ,τυρι,σαλαμι
με ενα χυμο

Γυρω στις 11
1 σαντουιτς χαμ,τυρι,σαλαμι

Μεσημεριανο:
Οτι εχει σπιτι και θα τρωω μεγαλη μεριδα
με αρκετο ψωμι

Απογευματινο:
Μπισκοτα/πορτοκαλαδα/αμυγδαλα

Μεταπροπονητικο:
σοκολατουχο γαλα

και πριν τον υπνο αν πειναω ισως καμια φεττα ψωμι με φυστικοβουτυρο ή νουτελα

ετσι ειναι καλα?  :01. Mr. Green: 

να πω οτι με 2500-2700 θερμιδες καθημερινα βαζω κιλα

----------


## Co0022

Εγω οταν εχω σχολειο τρωω η ωρα 6:30 το πρωινο μου και στο πρωτο διαλειμμα(9:15) παιρνω ενα μετριο σαντουιτς οχι ολοκληρη φραντζολα με γαλουπουλα, τυρι, ντοματα και ακομη ενα το ιδιο σαντουιτς στο τελευταιο διαλειμμα η ωρα 12:30 νομιζω ειναι και η ωρα 2 τρωω σπιτι μεσημεριανο.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Εγω οταν εχω σχολειο τρωω η ωρα 6:30 το πρωινο μου και στο πρωτο διαλειμμα(9:15) παιρνω ενα μετριο σαντουιτς οχι ολοκληρη φραντζολα με γαλουπουλα, τυρι, ντοματα και ακομη ενα το ιδιο σαντουιτς στο τελευταιο διαλειμμα η ωρα 12:30 νομιζω ειναι και η ωρα 2 τρωω σπιτι μεσημεριανο.


εννοεις κανεις εσυ στο σπιτι ενα μεγαλο και το μοιραζεις στη μεση, για να φας και τα 2 διαλειμματα?

----------


## Co0022

> εννοεις κανεις εσυ στο σπιτι ενα μεγαλο και το μοιραζεις στη μεση, για να φας και τα 2 διαλειμματα?


Ναι η παιρνω μικρες φραντζολες

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Ναι η παιρνω μικρες φραντζολες


ωραια ιδεα..θα το δοκιμασω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> σ ευχαριστω..
> μαλλον θα εφαρμοζω το μετρημα των θερμιδων το σαββατοκυριακο μονο 
> τις καθημερινες καπως ετσι:
> 
> Πρωινο:
> βρωμη με γαλα
> 
> Γυρω στις 9:
> 1 σαντουιτς με χαμ,τυρι,σαλαμι
> ...


αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## Ανδρεας

> αυτα απο εμενα


ευχαριστω..
για φρουτα ισως παιρνω κανενα μηλο,μπανανα τετοια συνηθως προτιμω να τρωω
οσο για το ψωμι εχεις δικαιο το ολικης αλεσεως ειναι καλυτερο
τωρα για αμυγδαλα ποσα γραμμαρια μου προτεινεις για το απογευματινο?
αναλογα με το τι τραβαει η ορεξη θα τρωω φυστικοβουτυρο/νουτελα, ομως θα προσπαθησω τρωω φυστικοβουτυρο  :01. Razz:  
δλδ υπαρχει συνταγη για να φτιαξεις φυστικοβουρυο? δεν το ξερα! θα το κανω search στο google να δω τι θα βρω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Redragon7

> Εγω οταν εχω σχολειο τρωω η ωρα 6:30 το πρωινο μου και στο πρωτο διαλειμμα(9:15) παιρνω ενα μετριο σαντουιτς οχι ολοκληρη φραντζολα με γαλουπουλα, τυρι, ντοματα και ακομη ενα το ιδιο σαντουιτς στο τελευταιο διαλειμμα η ωρα 12:30 νομιζω ειναι και η ωρα 2 τρωω σπιτι μεσημεριανο.


Ακόμα καλύτερα, μπράβο σου.

Και άσε τους άλλους στα διαλείμματα να τρώνε λουκανοπιτες και κρουασαν  :01. Wink:

----------


## Vag3lis

> Έπειδη τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια η βρώμη έχει καθιερωθεί στο διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα –και την έχω μισήσει– θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε άλλα είδη δημητριακών τα οποία μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν την βρώμη.Το ξέρω ότι η βρώμη είναι η νούμερο 1 επιλογή για το πρωινό ενός αθλητή, αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο...


Bran απο τα ΑΒ,32 γραμαρια φυτικές Ινές ανα 100 που δε φ ανει ουτε η βρώμη,έχουν καμια 15ρια γρ ζαχαρα αλλά υποθέτω το πρωί χρειάζονται

----------


## Co0022

> Ακόμα καλύτερα, μπράβο σου.
> 
> Και άσε τους άλλους στα διαλείμματα να τρώνε λουκανοπιτες και κρουασαν


Ευχαριστω. Υπαρχουν φορες που παιρνω 3 μικρα. 1 για καθε διαλειμμα... Συνολο δλδ 1,5 μεγαλο σαντουιτς

----------


## sanitarium20

Καλύτερο φρούτο για δεκατιανό;

----------


## giannaras13

> Καλύτερο φρούτο για δεκατιανό;


ξινομηλο να μην ανεβάζει και την ινσουλίνη..

----------


## sanitarium20

Έχει μεγάλες διάφορες απο το κοινό μήλο;

----------


## giannaras13

> Έχει μεγάλες διάφορες απο το κοινό μήλο;


λιγότερα σακχαρα

----------


## sanitarium20

Ευχαρστώ!

----------


## steg

Για δείτε λίγο αυτή τη λογική: 100 γραμμάρια άπαχου μοσχαρίσιου κιμά ίσον 36 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη, τουτέστιν 4 μπιφτέκια των 100 γρ. ημερησίως (2 το μεσημέρι και 2 το βράδι) ίσον 144 γρ. πρωτείνη. Προσθέτοντας 5 ολόκληρα αυγά ή 10 ασπράδια (5 στο πρωινό και 5 στο δεκατιανό) έχουμε άλλα 40 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη. Φτάνουμε δλδ ακόπως τα 184 γραμμάρια, που αν τα διαιρέσω με το 2 βλέπω ότι υπερεπαρκούν για να συντηρήσουν 92 κιλά άλιπης μάζας (δλδ ένα σώμα επιπέδου αγώνων). Κάνω κάπου λάθος;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Βασικά εχεις υπερεκτιμησει την περιεκτικότητα του μοσχαριου σε πρωτεινη,το ωμο απαχο φιλετο εχει γυρω στα 22γρμ οπότε καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται...

Περα απο αυτο αν τρως 400γρμ μοσχ.κιμα απο απαχο κομματι(αρα φιλετο) θες σχεδον 200 ευρω το μηνα μονο γι'αυτα.Και με στηθος κοτας/γαλοπουλα κανεις την ίδια δουλεια στο 1/3 σχεδον της τιμης και με καλυτερες περιεκτικότητες πρωτεινων.

Βεβαια απο την αλλη το κοκκινο κρεας εχει πραγματα που χρειαζονται στον οργανισμό οπότε βρες την χρυση τομη με βαση τις αναγκες και την τσεπη σου  :01. Wink:

----------


## steg

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Την περιεκτικότητα του μοσχαρίσιου σε πρωτείνη την πήρα από το εγκυρότατο nutritiondata.com (στοιχεία για "veal leg top round lean only", που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αντιστοιχεί σ' αυτό που εμείς λέμε στρογγυλό ή/και νουά). Αυτό το μέρος του μοσχαριού τιμάται γύρω στα 10 ευρώ το κιλό στα ΑΒ και μάλλον αρκετά λιγότερο στη Βαρβάκειο. Δηλαδή τα 10-12 κιλά μηνιαίως θα κοστίζουν στη χειρότερη 100-120 ευρώ. Η δε πρωτείνη της κότας δεν νομίζω να είναι υψηλότερης αξίας από την πρωτείνη του μοσχαριού.

----------


## Vag3lis

Να προσέχετε στη Βαρβάκειο γιατί κλέβουν, 3 χασαπιδες μέχρι τωρα μου έχουν βάλει λιγότερα απο οσα μου ειπαν.Τελευταία φορά άντι για 10 και 10 κιλα κοτόπουλο και μοσχάρι μου έβαλαν 8 και 8, τοσο κλεψιμο που φοβάμαι και για την ποιότητα τους.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Την περιεκτικότητα του μοσχαρίσιου σε πρωτείνη την πήρα από το εγκυρότατο nutritiondata.com (στοιχεία για "veal leg top round lean only", που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αντιστοιχεί σ' αυτό που εμείς λέμε στρογγυλό ή/και νουά). Αυτό το μέρος του μοσχαριού τιμάται γύρω στα 10 ευρώ το κιλό στα ΑΒ και μάλλον αρκετά λιγότερο στη Βαρβάκειο. Δηλαδή τα 10-12 κιλά μηνιαίως θα κοστίζουν στη χειρότερη 100-120 ευρώ. Η δε πρωτείνη της κότας δεν νομίζω να είναι υψηλότερης αξίας από την πρωτείνη του μοσχαριού.


Παμε λιγο απο την αρχή γιατί τα εχεις μπερδεψει τα πραγματα,

 1) Εσυ αναφερθηκες σε ΩΜΟ κιμά 400γρμ,ο οποιος αποδιδει σχεδον 22γρμ πρωτείνης,αν κανεις τον κοπο να δεις στο σαιτ που αναφερεις την επιλογη 
''Veal, leg (top round), separable lean only,*raw*'' θα διαπιστωσεις οτι δινει 21,3 γρμ. πρωτείνης  :01. Wink: 

 2) Εσυ ειδες το μαγειρεμενο-και μαλιστα με τροπο διαφορετικό απο αυτον που ψηνονται τα μπιφτεκια,αν δεις την επιλογή ''Veal, leg (top round), separable lean only, *cooked, roasted''* θα διαπιστωσεις οτι δινει 28,1 γρμ πρωτείνης,

 3) Τα 400γρμ θα σου αποδωσουν όταν ψηθουν-στην καλυτερη περίπτωση-90 γρμ πρωτείνης 

 4) Η τιμη του κρεατος π ανεφερα ειναι για απαχο φιλετο,το νουα δεν ειναι απαχο-περιεχει περιπου 5-6 γρμ ανα 100,οποτε στα 400γρμ εχεις πιασει κοντα στα 20γρμ λιπους-το μεγιστο κορεσμενων δλδ(10% επι του συνολου των λιπαρών)εαν λαμβανεις 100γρμ λιπαρα στη διατροφή σου

 5) Η βιολογικη αξια των δυο αυτων πρωτεινων ειναι παραπλήσια και δεν θα καταλαβεις διαφορα πανω σου αν τρεφεσαι με το ενα ή με το αλλο ειδος αποκλειστικά  :02. Welcome:

----------


## nikgreek

παιδια καλησπερα.αποφασισα να οργανωσω λιγο περισσοτερο τη διατροφη μου kαι θελω να με βοηθησετε απαντωντας μου σε καποιες ερωτησεις που εχω!καταρχην να πω οτι θελω να κανω διατροφη για ογκο(υπερθερμιδικη).λοιπον 1ο ερωτημα:βασει καποιων υπολογισμων που εκανα η θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι 2800!εγω για να κανω διατροφη για ογκο πρεπει να κινηθω στις 3000 σταθερα η πρεπει να ξεκινησω με 3000 και αφου δω στασιμοτητα παω απο 3000 σε 3200 και ουτω καθεξης. ερωτημα 2ο:διαβασα οτι για καποιες μορφες υδατανθρακα τις οποιες σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω σαν βαση για την προσληψη υδατανθρακων στο πλανο διατροφης μου(ρυζι,μακαρονια) οταν τα βρασεις πεφτουν τα μακροσυστατικα τους..π.χ αβραστα τα μακαρονια εχουν στα 100γρ 73υ/α....εγω πως μπορω να ξερω τι ληψη υδατανθρακα κ θερμιδων θα κανω απο το βρασμενο προιον? Οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει παιδια γτ μολις τρ κτλαβα οτι αν θες βρεις ενα προπονητικο στυλ ειναι δυσκολο μια φορα το να φτιαξεις διατροφη ειναι ακομη ποιο δυσκολο!τεσπα οποιος μπορει ας μου δωσει τα φωτα του  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mpozos

για αρχή ναι 3000 και στην στασιμότητα πας 3200. 

να τα ζυγίζεις άβραστα και μετά τα βράζεις. αν π.χ μετρήσεις 100γρ μακαρόνια άβραστα και βραζμένα είναι 200 την επόμενη φορά που θα βράσεις θα ξέρεις πως 200γρ μακαρόνια βρασμένα αντιστοιχούν σε 100γρ μακαρόνια άβραστα. Το ίδιο και με τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## nikgreek

> για αρχή ναι 3000 και στην στασιμότητα πας 3200. 
> 
> να τα ζυγίζεις άβραστα και μετά τα βράζεις. αν π.χ μετρήσεις 100γρ μακαρόνια άβραστα και βραζμένα είναι 200 την επόμενη φορά που θα βράσεις θα ξέρεις πως 200γρ μακαρόνια βρασμένα αντιστοιχούν σε 100γρ μακαρόνια άβραστα. Το ίδιο και με τα υπόλοιπα.


δλδ φιλε αν βρασω 100γρ μακαρονια(που περιεχουν 70γρ υ/α) και βρασμενα βγουν 200γρ αυτα τα 200γρ θα εχουν την ιδια περιεκτηκοτητα σε θεμριδες,υδατανθρακες κ αλλα μακροσυστατικα? αυτο ειναι που με ενδιαφερει.ξερω ειναι λιγο περιεργο το ερωτημα μου αλλα νταξ  :01. Razz:  και κατι αλλο.απ αυτο το αλμα απ τις 2800 στις 3000 θα μπει καποιο σεβαστο βαρος η μιλαμε για γραμμαρια? δν εχω θεμα με λιπος κλπ.ειμαι εκτομορφος κ βαζω πολυ δυσκολα.αλλα κ να βαλω τελειωσε το καλοκαιρι δν εχω θεμα για εμφανιση κλπ.μετα μπορω να το χασω πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## Mpozos

Ναι θα έχουν τα συστατικά.

όσο αφορά το 2ο ερώτημα σου Είναι λίγο περίπλοκο. Θεωρητικά μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αλλά πρακτικά δεν γνωρίζω αν λειτουργήσει. Το κιλό αντιστοιχή σε περίπου 7.700 θερμίδες, εάν εσύ καταναλώνεις την μέρα 3000 θερμίδες με βασικό μεταβολισμό 2800, είσαι 200 θερμίδες συν της συντήρησης. 7.700 / 200 = 38.5. Σε 38,5 μέρες θα πάρεις 1 κιλό ( πάντα θεωρητικά ).

----------


## nikgreek

> Ναι θα έχουν τα συστατικά.
> 
> όσο αφορά το 2ο ερώτημα σου Είναι λίγο περίπλοκο. Θεωρητικά μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αλλά πρακτικά δεν γνωρίζω αν λειτουργήσει. Το κιλό αντιστοιχή σε περίπου 7.700 θερμίδες, εάν εσύ καταναλώνεις την μέρα 3000 θερμίδες με βασικό μεταβολισμό 2800, είσαι 200 θερμίδες συν της συντήρησης. 7.700 / 200 = 38.5. Σε 38,5 μέρες θα πάρεις 1 κιλό ( πάντα θεωρητικά ).


φιλε μου σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αναλυσεις σου κτλβ ακριβως τι εννοεις! δλδ(θεωρητικα μιλωντας παντα) αν οι πλεοναζουσες θερμιδες ειναι παραπανω απο 200 το βαρος θα ρθει ποιο νωρις απλα με τον κινδυνο να λιπωσω!απο κει κ περα ειναι θεμα δικης μου αποφασης και διαχειρισης!τεσπα και παλι σ ευχαριστω με βοηθησαν πολυ οι αναλυσεις σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rambo1

παιδια θα ηθελα καποιες συμβουλες σχετικα με το τι να προσεχω στη διατροφη μου, αφου καθε μερα μαγειρευει η μητερα μου και δεν μπορω να αποφασιζω ο ιδιος
επισης πρεπει να προσεξω κατι αφου θα κανω γυμναστικη (εκανα και στο παρελθον αλλα διαφορα και καθε λιγο αλλαζα τα προγραμματα μου)
θελω να βαλω καποια κιλα 
στατς: 1,60cm 12 χρονων 42 κιλα
ειμαι αρκετα λεπτος οπως βλεπετε και στο αβαταρ, παρακαλω βοηθηστε  :01. Smile:

----------


## warrior s

Πιάσε πηρούνια και κουτάλια και τρώγε σα να μην υπάρχει αύριο  :01. lol:  :01. lol:  :01. lol: .
Απλά τα λιπαρά πρόσεξε να τρως με μέτρο. Θερμίδες ανεβάζεις από πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα. Και προτίμησε όσο το δυνατό τροφές λιγότερο επεξεργασμένες. Καλές επιλογές για όγκο κοτόπουλο, κουνέλι μοσχάρι ψάρι ρύζι πατάτες μακαρόνια γαλα κτ.λ :02. Chinese:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ξερει κανεις το *Wheat Germ* πώς το βρισκεις και σε ποια supermarket?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Φυτρες σταριου λεγεται και το χω βρει μονο στο ιντερνετ. 
Googlise το γιατι δεν εχω το λινκ ευκαιρο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Α οκ ευχαριστω Πανο.Θα το ψαξω σε σουπερμαρκετ και καταστηματα με βιολογικα μπας και βρω.

----------


## Mikekan

> Ξερει κανεις το *Wheat Germ* πώς το βρισκεις και σε ποια supermarket?


Στο Θανόπουλο στη Κηφισιά έχει το Jordans Natural Wheatgerm.

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-...g.html#reviews

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Xμμμ,καλη φαση,ευχαριστω.

Ειμαι ακριβως στο αντιθετο ακρο απο κει αλλα θα το κοιταξω κ δω :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Mikekan

Από ότι μου είπαν το έχει μόνο το συγκεκριμένο supermarket, από τα γνωστά τουλάχιστον.

Εγώ θα πεταχτώ και θα πάρω μερικά καβάτζα να έχω να μην τρέχω συνέχεια.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Μανο, παρε απο τον Αγγλο που εβαλε ο Μιχαλης. Στελνει Ελλάδα.

----------


## mind10

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Εργάζομαι 8-4 και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να παίρνω πάντα μαζί μου ταπεράκι με φαγητό στη δουλειά.
Μετά το πρωινό στο σπίτι, φτιάχνω ένα τοστ με ψωμί ολικής κ γαλοπούλα για τις 11πμ.
Αλλά για μεσημεριανό στις 2μμ (το οποίο είναι και το προ-προπονητικό) αρκετές φορές ξεμένω.

Τί φαγητά προτείνετε να πάρω απ'έξω;
Μιλάω για αυτές τις λίγες φορές που δεν θα έχω φέρει κάτι απ'το σπίτι.
Σουβλάκι με πίτα ολικής κ κοτόπουλο είναι μία επιλογή...

Γυμναστήριο πάω αφού σχολάσω, κατά τις 16:30.

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

To σουβλάκι ειναι μια λυση, αρκεί να είναι στεγνό γενικά.

Μια μπαγκέτα ολικης με υλικά επιλογης σου, χωρίς πολλες πολλες σάλτσες, μαγιονεζες, τυροσαλατες κλπ κλπ.
Μπορεις και καμια μακαρονοσαλάτα αλλά αν είναι χωρις μαγιονέζες κλπ κλπ

----------


## mind10

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Πάνο...

----------


## rambo1

> Πιάσε πηρούνια και κουτάλια και τρώγε σα να μην υπάρχει αύριο .
> Απλά τα λιπαρά πρόσεξε να τρως με μέτρο. Θερμίδες ανεβάζεις από πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα. Και προτίμησε όσο το δυνατό τροφές λιγότερο επεξεργασμένες. Καλές επιλογές για όγκο κοτόπουλο, κουνέλι μοσχάρι ψάρι ρύζι πατάτες μακαρόνια γαλα κτ.λ


μονο αυτο μπορω να κανω?
υπαρχει κατι αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξω?

----------


## Mpozos

> παιδια θα ηθελα καποιες συμβουλες σχετικα με το τι να προσεχω στη διατροφη μου, αφου καθε μερα μαγειρευει η μητερα μου και δεν μπορω να αποφασιζω ο ιδιος
> επισης πρεπει να προσεξω κατι αφου θα κανω γυμναστικη (εκανα και στο παρελθον αλλα διαφορα και καθε λιγο αλλαζα τα προγραμματα μου)
> θελω να βαλω καποια κιλα 
> στατς: 1,60cm 12 χρονων 42 κιλα
> ειμαι αρκετα λεπτος οπως βλεπετε και στο αβαταρ, παρακαλω βοηθηστε


Αρχικά πρέπει να μάθεις να αποφεύγεις τα τηγανιτά / γλυκά και κυρίος τις επεξεργασμένες τροφές. Καλό είναι για 1ο στάδιο να προτιμάς τα βραστά / ψητά φαγητά ( κοτόπουλο,μοσχάρι άπαχο,αυγά,κοτόπουλο άπαχο, όσπρια,ψάρια ). Επίσης μπορείς να πεις την μητέρα σου να βράζει νερόβραστο ρύζι η και πατάτες και να καταναλώνεις στα γεύματα σου με μέτρο η να τα βράζεις εσύ ο ίδιος καλύτερα. Αυτά για αρχή, Αν μπορούν οι γονείς να φροντίσουν να αγοράζουνε  γάλα/γιαούρτι να καταναλώνεις 2% γιατί το χρειάζεσαι σε αυτήν την ηλικία, συχνά γεύματα ανα 2-3 ώρες και είσαι άρχοντας.

----------


## rambo1

> Αρχικά πρέπει να μάθεις να αποφεύγεις τα τηγανιτά / γλυκά και κυρίος τις επεξεργασμένες τροφές. Καλό είναι για 1ο στάδιο να προτιμάς τα βραστά / ψητά φαγητά ( κοτόπουλο,μοσχάρι άπαχο,αυγά,κοτόπουλο άπαχο, όσπρια,ψάρια ). Επίσης μπορείς να πεις την μητέρα σου να βράζει νερόβραστο ρύζι η και πατάτες και να καταναλώνεις στα γεύματα σου με μέτρο η να τα βράζεις εσύ ο ίδιος καλύτερα. Αυτά για αρχή, Αν μπορούν οι γονείς να φροντίσουν να αγοράζουνε  γάλα/γιαούρτι να καταναλώνεις 2% γιατί το χρειάζεσαι σε αυτήν την ηλικία, συχνά γεύματα ανα 2-3 ώρες και είσαι άρχοντας.



αν και δεν τρωω πολλα γλυκα (που ειναι επεξεργασμενες τροφες, οπως πολλες σοκολατες,τσιπς,κρουασαν κλπ) οποτε τρωω ειναι σε μικρη ποσοτητα
οσο για τα βραστα και ψητα φαγητα φροντιζει η μητερα μου και κανει αρκετα (και οσπρια, και ψητο στο φουρνο, ψαρια συνηθως 1-2 φορες την βδομαδα)
επισης νηστευω Τεταρτη και Παρασκευη και εκεινες τις μερες ή τρωω ψαρια (καλαμαρι κλπ) ή όσπρια, ή ρύζι (κριθαρακι, μπασματι)
τηγανητα προσπαθω να τα αποφευγω..
για το γαλα συνηθως πινω ή 1,5% λιπαρα, ή 3%
γιαουρτι τρωμε στο σπιτι προβειο (δεν γραφει λιπαρα, οποτε νομιζω ειναι το φουλ)
ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες..
επισης το ψωμι σε τι ποσοτητες πρεπει να τρωω καθημερινα?
και υπαρχουν συνδιασμοι φαγητων που να προτιμω/αποφευγω?

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

Ράμπο, στην ηλικία που είσαι δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολούν οι διατροφές κλπ.Αθλήσου, τρώγε κανονικά και άσε τις διατροφές όγκου/γράμμωσης για πιο μετά...

----------


## Mpozos

φάε ψωμί όσο νομίζεις εσύ ότι σε ικανοποιεί, μην μπαίνεις σε λεπτομέρεια και μετράς γραμμάρια. βρίσκεσαι σε ανάπτυξη. 

Συνδυασμό φαγητών δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό εκτός απο τα όσπρια που πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε και μια μερίδα γαλακτοκομικά για να καλύπτονται όλα τα αμινοξέα. Για συνδυασμό φαγητών που πρέπει να αποφεύγεις δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό. Αλλά μην σε αγχώνει ιδιαίτερα απλά φάε λογική ποσότητα ετσ ώστε σε 3 ώρες να ξαναπεινάσεις.

----------


## rambo1

> Ράμπο, στην ηλικία που είσαι δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολούν οι διατροφές κλπ.Αθλήσου, τρώγε κανονικά και άσε τις διατροφές όγκου/γράμμωσης για πιο μετά...


ναι το ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να κανω τετοιου ειδους διατροφη απλα ζητησα συμβουλες τι να προσεχω κλπ  :01. Smile:

----------


## rambo1

> φάε ψωμί όσο νομίζεις εσύ ότι σε ικανοποιεί, μην μπαίνεις σε λεπτομέρεια και μετράς γραμμάρια. βρίσκεσαι σε ανάπτυξη. 
> 
> Συνδυασμό φαγητών δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό εκτός απο τα όσπρια που πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε και μια μερίδα γαλακτοκομικά για να καλύπτονται όλα τα αμινοξέα. Για συνδυασμό φαγητών που πρέπει να αποφεύγεις δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό. Αλλά μην σε αγχώνει ιδιαίτερα απλά φάε λογική ποσότητα ετσ ώστε σε 3 ώρες να ξαναπεινάσεις.


σ ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου
συνδιασμο οσπριων με γαλακτοκομικα χρησιμοποιω (οπως φακες με γιαουρτι)
θα προσπαθησω να τρωω λογικες ποσοτητες και οχι υπερβολες δλδ μεχρι να φουσκωνει η κοιλια μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## stef25

Τα προφανή να προσέχεις...Δλδ τη σαβούρα απ΄έξω...Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με junk food και με γλυκά...Απλά πρόσεχε μην τα κόψεις μαχαίρι....
Αν θέλεις μια συμβουλή που θα σε καλύψει είναι να μην υπάρχουν στο σπίτι επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα τύπου πατατάκια, γαριδάκια, γλυκά αναψυκτικά κλπ. Τέτοια πράγματα να τρως μόνο όταν βγαίνεις με την παρέα σου ως μορφή κοινωνικής συναναστροφής...Κατά τα άλλα είσαι κομπλέ απ αυτά που γράφεις...

----------


## rambo1

> Τα προφανή να προσέχεις...Δλδ τη σαβούρα απ΄έξω...Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με junk food και με γλυκά...Απλά πρόσεχε μην τα κόψεις μαχαίρι....
> Αν θέλεις μια συμβουλή που θα σε καλύψει είναι να μην υπάρχουν στο σπίτι επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα τύπου πατατάκια, γαριδάκια, γλυκά αναψυκτικά κλπ. Τέτοια πράγματα να τρως μόνο όταν βγαίνεις με την παρέα σου ως μορφή κοινωνικής συναναστροφής...Κατά τα άλλα είσαι κομπλέ απ αυτά που γράφεις...


συνηθως δεν φερνουν και πολλα γλυκα και junk foods οπως λες οι γονεις στο σπιτι.
τετοιου ειδους γλυκα τρωω οταν πηγαινω εκδρομη με το σχολειο, σε γενεθλια, κλπ οπως λες οταν βγαινω με φιλους
σ ευχαριστω και σενα για τις συμβουλες σου  :01. Smile:

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> ναι το ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να κανω τετοιου ειδους διατροφη απλα ζητησα συμβουλες τι να προσεχω κλπ


Κατα την γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται να τρως κάθε τρεις ώρες.Βάλε στο πρωινό δημητριακά(επέλεξε αυτά που σου αρέσουν), ψωμί με μαρμελάδα ή φρυγανιές με μέλι.Στο μεσημεριανό και στο βραδυνό τρώγε ότι σου φτιάχνει η μάνα σου.

----------


## margarita02

Το wheat germ είναι μήπως το πίτουρο σταριού; Είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που βγάζει η Fytro; Εάν ναι το συναντάω που και που στα σουπερμάρκετ δίπλα στη βρώμη. Είναι πιο λεπτό αλλά δεν έχω πάρει να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## Co0022

Παιδια οι εφηβοι ποση πρωτεινη χρειαζονται σε ογκο? 2 γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους η περισσοτερα?

----------


## ChrisPe

Ουτε 2...1,5 .. και με 1 να εισαι παλι κανεις δουλεια αρκει να τα δινεις ολα στα βαρη

----------


## Ανδρεας

εγω παιρνω απο 1,5 μεχρι 2

----------


## Co0022

> Ουτε 2...1,5 .. και με 1 να εισαι παλι κανεις δουλεια αρκει να τα δινεις ολα στα βαρη


Το δοκίμασα παλιά αλλά δεν μου έβγαινε και τπτ σπουδαίο. Τώρα κάνω κυκλική λήψη πρωτεϊνης

----------


## ChrisPe

Δεν ειναι οτι δεν ειδες μυικη αναπτυξη επειδη αντι για 2γρ ανα κιλα σβ επαιρνες 1,5 η το αντιθετο..εκανες κατι λαθος στο προγραμμα με τα βαρη σου

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> Το wheat germ είναι μήπως το πίτουρο σταριού; Είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που βγάζει η Fytro; Εάν ναι το συναντάω που και που στα σουπερμάρκετ δίπλα στη βρώμη. Είναι πιο λεπτό αλλά δεν έχω πάρει να δοκιμάσω.


Οχι , ειναι φυτρο σταριου. Ουσιαστικα ειναι φυτρωμενος σπορος. Αν εχεις φαει κινεζικο ειναι σαν τις φυτρες φασολιων. Υπαρχει και σε αποξηραμενη μορφη, που διατηρειται πιο ευκολα.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Και γω ειμαι υπερ τις λιγο χαμηλοτερης ληψης πρωτεινης. 1.2-1.5χ

----------


## margarita02

> Οχι , ειναι φυτρο σταριου. Ουσιαστικα ειναι φυτρωμενος σπορος. Αν εχεις φαει κινεζικο ειναι σαν τις φυτρες φασολιων. Υπαρχει και σε αποξηραμενη μορφη, που διατηρειται πιο ευκολα.


Ευχαριστώ θα το ψάξω.

----------


## Co0022

Οι εφηβοι δεν χρειαζονται περισσοτερη πρωτεινη; Ειδικα αν κανουν και βαρη και ογκο...

----------


## TheWorst

1,5 bw ποσο περισσοτερο θες ? Αντε 2x bw ΜΑΑΑΑΑΞ

----------


## rambo1

> Κατα την γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται να τρως κάθε τρεις ώρες.Βάλε στο πρωινό δημητριακά(επέλεξε αυτά που σου αρέσουν), ψωμί με μαρμελάδα ή φρυγανιές με μέλι.Στο μεσημεριανό και στο βραδυνό τρώγε ότι σου φτιάχνει η μάνα σου.


ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου, θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω
ποσα γευματα πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να τρωω καθε μερα?

----------


## Co0022

> 1,5 bw ποσο περισσοτερο θες ? Αντε 2x bw ΜΑΑΑΑΑΞ


Οκ! Αυριο θα τα υπολογισω να δω ποσο βγαινουν γτ δεν τα μετραω..

----------


## Co0022

Στην ημερησια ληψη πρωτεινης οταν τα υπολογιζουμε βαζουμε και το μεταπροπονητικο μεσα στους υπολογισμους ετσι;

----------


## Ανδρεας

ναι ρε..γιατι να μην υπολογιζουμε, κι αυτη πρωτεινη ειναι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Co0022

> ναι ρε..γιατι να μην υπολογιζουμε, κι αυτη πρωτεινη ειναι


Οκ.

----------


## Gianna

Χαιρετώ την παρέα και εύχομαι καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού, καλό φθινόπωρο ή όπως αισθάνεται ο καθένας!!!

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την άποψη που ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν πρέπει στο ίδιο γεύμα να συνδυάζουμε αμυλώδη υδατάνθρακα και πρωτεϊνη (το κλασικό δηλ. ρύζι/μακαρόνια/πατάτα - κοτόπουλο/κρεάς/ψάρι) και ότι πρέπει να τρώμε την πρωτεϊνη με ινώδεις μόνο υδατάνθρακες. Όχι να μην τρώμε καθόλου αμυλώδεις, αλλά π.χ. αν θες φάε το ρύζι σου σκέτο και εντάξει το πρωί βρώμη-ασπράδια π.χ οκ. Για λόγους φουσκώματος που με λεγε ένα παιδί να το καταλάβω, αλλά γενικά - και συγκεκριμένα σε περίπτωση που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η απώλεια κιλών- τι γνώμη έχετε;

----------


## tolis93

πιο παλια υπηρχαν διαφορες ικασιες του τυπου γινονται ολα λιπος κτλπ.ε απο τοτε εμεινε κ επειδη ζουμε στην ελλαδα ειναι μη βγει η φημη τελειωσε μετα.εδω ελεγαν οχι τυρι με κρεας νομιζω γιατι το τυρι στο στομαχι τυλιγεται γυρω απο το κρεας και δεν αφηνει να το χωνεψεις.δν ισχυει τιποτα απο αυτα

----------


## Gianna

> πιο παλια υπηρχαν διαφορες ικασιες του τυπου γινονται ολα λιπος κτλπ.ε απο τοτε εμεινε κ επειδη ζουμε στην ελλαδα ειναι μη βγει η φημη τελειωσε μετα.εδω ελεγαν οχι τυρι με κρεας νομιζω γιατι το τυρι στο στομαχι τυλιγεται γυρω απο το κρεας και δεν αφηνει να το χωνεψεις.δν ισχυει τιποτα απο αυτα


Ναι, και γω το χω ακούσει κάποια στιγμή αυτό..Γενικά ό,τι να ναι!!!

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια βγηκε ice tea χωρις καθολου ζαχαρη....κοιταξα ετικετες κ λεει πραγματι ετσι...ειναι αληθεια?ξερει κανεις?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Αν το λεει ετσι θα ειναι. Λογικα θα εχει καποιο γλυκαντικο οπως τα περισσοτερα light αναψυκτικα.

----------


## Vag3lis

Τελευταια ξυπναω στις 7:30 και πηγαίνω στις 8 γυμναστήριο,να τρώω πλήρες πρωινό ή κάτι ελαφρύ οπώς whey και ενα φρούτο πρίν;

----------


## TheWorst

Νηστικος,ουτε φρουτο , ουτε whey.

----------


## Vag3lis

> Νηστικος,ουτε φρουτο , ουτε whey.


Θελω να γραμμώσω αλλα βάρη κοιλιακοι τρέξιμο μου βγαίνουν 2-2.55 ώρες,δε θα καψω μύς;

----------


## Mikekan

Ποτέ νηστικός, πρωινό με υδατάνθρακα και πρωτεΐνη και όταν αισθανθείς ότι  έχεις χωνέψει πας.

----------


## Vag3lis

> Ποτέ νηστικός, πρωινό με υδατάνθρακα και πρωτεΐνη και όταν αισθανθείς ότι  έχεις χωνέψει πας.


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω μπερδευτεί, γιατί λένε οτι αν δε φας υδατάνθρακα και πας πόλυ πρωί γυμναστήριο καις περισότερο λίπος ως αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια και ο μεταβολισμός λειτουργεί καλύτερα έως και 12 ώρες

----------


## TheWorst

> Θελω να γραμμώσω αλλα βάρη κοιλιακοι τρέξιμο μου βγαίνουν 2-2.55 ώρες,δε θα καψω μύς;


Ο,τι και να κανεις αν κανεις 2,5 ωρες δε γινεται να μη καψεις μυς. Δεν βλεπω λογο να καθεσαι 2,5 ωρες. Αν θες να κανεις αεροβιο κανε δεαδλιφτ front squat militarry και βαλε αλλες 2-3 ασκησεις κυκλικα οσο αντεξεις οχι failure 10-15 λεπτα κυκλικα αυτες τις ασκησεις παιζει να κανεις 2 ωρες αεροβιο για να εχεις την ιδια δαπανη ενεργειας..

----------


## Mikekan

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά, το να πάτε να κάνετε προπόνηση ποδιών ας πούμε νηστικοί δεν έχει καμία λογική. 

Δεν είναι τόσο ότι θα κάψεις μυική μάζα, μην σε απασχολεί αυτό, αλλά με τι ενέργεια θα βγει σωστή προπόνηση?  :01. Wink: 

Μην ακούς τον Worst αυτός έχει στη καθισιά του 5000 θερμίδες, ισχύουν άλλα για αυτόν!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Φιλε και με 2500 θερμιδες μια χαρα προπονηση βγαινει.. Μαλιστα εχεις περισσοτερη ενεργεια γιατι ο οργανισμος χρειαζεται ενεργεια για την χονεψη της τροφης , ενω εσυ κανεις προπονηση.

----------


## Mikekan

Ρε δεν λέω να σκάσεις, τι ενέργεια χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός για να κάψει ένα scoop whey και 50γρ βρώμη 1 ώρα πριν τη προπόνα? Σιγά!

----------


## TheWorst

Αρκετη και 4-5 ωρες χρειαζεσαι . Ειδικα η βρωμη. Νοημα δεν εχει , ειδικα αμα πες τελευταιο γευμα κανεις στις 10 το βραδυ πες και πηγαινεις πρωϊ νηστικος στις 7,30-8 οπως ο φιλος.. Σιγα μη καψει μαζα με 10 ωρες χωρις φαϊ.Ας ειμαστε σοβαροι.

----------


## liveris

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα και εύχομαι καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού, καλό φθινόπωρο ή όπως αισθάνεται ο καθένας!!!
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την άποψη που ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν πρέπει στο ίδιο γεύμα να συνδυάζουμε αμυλώδη υδατάνθρακα και πρωτεϊνη (το κλασικό δηλ. ρύζι/μακαρόνια/πατάτα - κοτόπουλο/κρεάς/ψάρι) και ότι πρέπει να τρώμε την πρωτεϊνη με ινώδεις μόνο υδατάνθρακες. Όχι να μην τρώμε καθόλου αμυλώδεις, αλλά π.χ. αν θες φάε το ρύζι σου σκέτο και εντάξει το πρωί βρώμη-ασπράδια π.χ οκ. Για λόγους φουσκώματος που με λεγε ένα παιδί να το καταλάβω, αλλά γενικά - και συγκεκριμένα σε περίπτωση που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η απώλεια κιλών- τι γνώμη έχετε;


δεν ξερω για το τυρι με κρεας αλλα το τυρι δεν συνδιαζεται με ολα οπως πχ με σπανακι..τωρα  εγω οταν τρωω κρεας με ρυζι πατατα κτλ + σαλατα νιωθω πολυ πιο σκασμενος απο το να το φαω χωρις σαλατα η απο το να φαω κρεας με σαλατα..δλδ ο συνδιασμος υδατανθρακα + σαλατα με πρηζει..




> Τελευταια ξυπναω στις 7:30 και πηγαίνω στις 8 γυμναστήριο,να τρώω πλήρες πρωινό ή κάτι ελαφρύ οπώς whey και ενα φρούτο πρίν;


2,5 ωρες προπονηση ειναι πολυ..καλυτερα μειωσε την προπονηση κ τρωγε κατι μην πας νηστικος για βαρη αν δεν θες να λιποθυμησεις καμια μερα..

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

> ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου, θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω
> ποσα γευματα πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να τρωω καθε μερα?


Με 3 γεύματα είσαι μια χαρά.Τώρα, αν θες να πάρεις κάτι μετά την προπόνηση, μπορείς να πιείς 2 ποτήρια γάλα και να φας φρυγανιές με μέλι ή μαρμελάδα.Παρόμοια πράγματα με το πρωινό...

Επίσης, μην το παρακάνεις με την προπόνηση.Όπως σου είπα, δεν είσαι σε ηλικία να κάνεις προπονήσεις για όγκο.Μην ζορίσεις τον εαυτό σου.Πες στον γυμναστή να σου φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα που να είναι κατάλληλο για την ηλικία σου.

----------


## rambo1

> Με 3 γεύματα είσαι μια χαρά.Τώρα, αν θες να πάρεις κάτι μετά την προπόνηση, μπορείς να πιείς 2 ποτήρια γάλα και να φας φρυγανιές με μέλι ή μαρμελάδα.Παρόμοια πράγματα με το πρωινό...
> 
> Επίσης, μην το παρακάνεις με την προπόνηση.Όπως σου είπα, δεν είσαι σε ηλικία να κάνεις προπονήσεις για όγκο.Μην ζορίσεις τον εαυτό σου.Πες στον γυμναστή να σου φτιάξει ένα πρόγραμμα που να είναι κατάλληλο για την ηλικία σου.


συνηθως τρωω 
πρωινο
1 σαντουιτς στο σχολειο
μεσημεριανο οτι φτιαξει η μαμα
απογευματινο λιγα μπισκοτα ή φρουτα με χυμο
κατι ελαφρυ για την νυχτα

οσο για την προπονηση, δεν παω γυμναστηριο
θα αρχισω να κανω το προγραμμα που υπαρχει στο φορουμ για το σπιτι, + μια μερα με ασκησεις για ποδια (ελευθερα σκουωτ, επεκτασεις, κλπ)
δεν το παρακανω εχω μονο βαρακια 3-5kg
και με ασκησεις με το βαρος του σωματος
μετα την προπονηση τρωω αναλογα με την ωρα, το απογευματινο συνηθως  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Σιγα μη ληποθυμησει ρε @λιβερη,αμα ηταν ετσι δε θα υπηρχαμε καν.No evolution .

----------


## tolis93

πιστευω οτι οσοι εχουν κανει προπονησεις με αδειο στομαχι κ νιωθουν οτι δν εχουν ενεργεια αλλοι τοσοι εχουν κανει παλι νηστικοι και νιωθουν καλυτερα.

----------


## sanitarium20

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αυτό που λες Τολη... Πώς να βγάλεις προπόνηση νηστικος;;;

----------


## magavaTOUT

Υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στο να πας για προπονηση νηστικος μια φορα ετσι για δοκιμη, απο το να το βαλεις μεσα στο προγραμμα. Ολα ειναι θεμα συνηθειας και ο οργανισμος προσαρμοζεται.

----------


## Mikekan

Eξαρτάται και από τις θες να γυμνάσεις, άλλο να θες να κάνεις προπόνηση δικεφάλων νηστικός και άλλο πόδια.

----------


## Vag3lis

Και εγώ νομίζω οτι να κάνω στήθος-δικεφαλα,πλάτη-τρικεφαλα ή ποδια-ωμους και καπάκι  αερόβια είναι ακραίο να μη φάω τίποτα, θα τρωω κάτι ελαφρύ να με κρατήσει τουλάχιστον στα βάρη

----------


## tolis93

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αυτό που λες Τολη... Πώς να βγάλεις προπόνηση νηστικος;;;


εξαρταται.εγω προσωπικα εχω κανει πολλες φορες.κ αρκετες απο αυτες σε ορισμενες ασκησεις ανεβασα κ κιλα.μονο το οτι ειμαι απο υπνο με χαλαει.αλλος δν το τραβαει γιατι νιωθει οτι δν εχει ενεργεια.πιο πολυ θεμα εγκεφαλου ειναι πιστευω.λες και αν φαμε το φαγητο σε 2 ωρες εχει χωνευτει κ εχει γινει ενεργεια για τους μυες...θελει ωρα αυτο. οπως κ να εχει το παιδι παει κ κανει 2 και 2 μισι ωρες προπονηση.το γαλακτικο οξυ θα κανει παρτυ στο σωμα του το φαγητο ειναι???

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Παιζει ρολο και το ποσες ωρες εισαι νηστικος. Παντως οι οδηγιες που δινουν ολα τα προεξασκητικα ειναι "μιση ωρα προν την προπονηση και με αδειο στομαχι" και αυτος ειναι ο κυριοτερος λογος που πολλοι λενε οτι δεν δουλευουν σε αυτους.
Νομιζω οτι το προβλημα ειναι στις πολλες ωρες νηστικος. Εγω δεν μπορω να κουνηθω νηστικος, ποσο μαλλον να προπονηθω.

----------


## TheWorst

Θα συνεχιζα τη συζητηση βαζοντας καποια παραδειγματα οχι μονο με εμενα αλλα με ατομα που προπονουνται υπερβολικα σκληρα με 200+ δεαδλιφτ σκουωτ μιλιταρι κυκλικα που δεν θα το αντεξετε ουτε καν με φαρμακα και μαλιστα με 20+ ωρες νηστειας,αλλα καλυτερα να επικενρωθουμε στο κυριως θεμα που ειναι η προπονηση.. Κοψε τις 2,5 ωρες προπονηση . Μπορεις να κανεις βαρη πρωϊ , απογευμα αεροβιο , αλλα τα βαρη ειναι αρκετο αεροβιο , οποτε δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζεσαι , αν βεβαια δεν προπονησαι pussymode.

----------


## fitness12

ειδα στο σουπερ μαρκετ ενα γαλα χωρις λακτοζη,αλλα ειχε την ιδια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων με το κανονικο.τι ειδους υδατανθρακες ειναι αυτοι?

----------


## Mpozos

Ο υδατάνθρακας που έχει το γάλα είναι σάκχαρα.

----------


## margarita02

Το γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη περιέχει λακτόζη όπως και το κανονικό απλά έχουν προσθέσει ένα ένζυμο τη λακτάση το οποίο λείπει από όσους έχουν δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη με αποτέλσμα να γίνεται πιο εύπεπτο.

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια καλημερα! στο φορουμ διαβασα οτι σε περιοδο ογκου πρεπει να παιρνουμε 3-3,5 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους αλλα μετα στο θεμα "πρωτεινες" διαβασα οτι για αθλητες ββ πρεπει να ειναι απο 1,2 εως 2 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους..τελικα ποιο απο τα 2 ειναι το σωστο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mikekan

2 με 2.5 γραμμάρια είναι καλά ανεξαρτήτως όγκου ή γράμμωσης.

----------


## Billys51

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! εγω τωρα χρειαζομαι 3.000 θερμιδες για συντηρηση βαρους.επειδη ειμαι στον ογκο τωρα τις εκανα 3.250 και σταδιακα θα αυξανω.Μεχρι ποσες πρεπει να φτασω ωστε να μεινω σταθερος?

----------


## Mikekan

Όταν βλέπεις να κολλάς σε κιλά θα ανεβάζεις.

----------


## Billys51

ωραια μια χαρα! και θα ανεβαζω σταδιακα παντα δηλαδη 250-250 ειτε 300-300 οχι αποτομα σωστα? και η περιοδος ογκου να κρατησει 6 μηνες? μετα τους αλλους 6 μηνες να κανω γραμμωση για να εμφανισουν οι μυς που μπηκαν κατα τον ογκο και μετα παλι ογκο για 6 μηνες μετα παλι γραμμωση κτλ?

----------


## TheWorst

Σε ογκο 1,5 το πολυ 2 για νατουραλ.

----------


## Mikekan

> Σε ογκο 1,5 το πολυ 2 για νατουραλ.


Nα το αφήσουμε στα 2?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Billys51

> ωραια μια χαρα! και θα ανεβαζω σταδιακα παντα δηλαδη 250-250 ειτε 300-300 οχι αποτομα σωστα? και η περιοδος ογκου να κρατησει 6 μηνες? μετα τους αλλους 6 μηνες να κανω γραμμωση για να εμφανισουν οι μυς που μπηκαν κατα τον ογκο και μετα παλι ογκο για 6 μηνες μετα παλι γραμμωση κτλ?


 νατουραλ ειμαι ρε φιλε εννοειτε εδω ουτε καν συμπληρωμα δεν πηρα ακομη  :01. Razz: 
2 γρ δηλαδη λες ειναι οτι πρεπει?

----------


## TheWorst

Κοιτα κανονικα απο βιοχημικη πλευρα λεει στο ΙΦ οτι το 1 γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι υπεραρκετο. Απο κει και περα πραττεις αναλογως .

----------


## Mikekan

Με το καιρό σε αυτό το hobby θα καταλάβεις ότι σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις υπάρχουν 5-6 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Άλλος θα σου πει 1.5, άλλος 2, άλλος 2.5, άλλος 3. Κινήσου κάπου στη μέση όλων αυτών.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Billys51

> Κοιτα κανονικα απο βιοχημικη πλευρα λεει στο ΙΦ οτι το 1 γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους ειναι υπεραρκετο. Απο κει και περα πραττεις αναλογως .


εσυ για παραδειγμα ας πουμε ποσα γρ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο παιρνεις?

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν μετραω ποσο ανα κιλο παιρνω. Απλως τρωω. Εχω μια ποσοτητα 100 γρ πρωτεϊνης απο κρεας , το αλλο οτι ερθει , αν ερθει 20-30 οκ,αν ερθει 50-60 παλι οκ , δεν με πολυενδιαφερει,γιατι μου αρκει.

ΥΓ γενικως κοιταζω 1,5 στον ογκο.

----------


## Billys51

καταλαβα τι εννοεις! εγω ειμαι 66κιλα και τωρα θελω να κανω λιγο ογκο για να ανεβω..αρα με 130 γρ πρωτεινης την μερα ειμαι καλυμμενος

----------


## TheWorst

υπερκαλλημενος εισαι απο αποψη πρωτεϊνης.

----------


## Billys51

ωραια θα παιρνω δηλαδη καθε μερα 110-130 γρ πρωτεινης και επειδη οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι 3.000 και κανω ογκο τις πηγα στις 3250 και μολις κολλαει η ζυγαρια θα ανεβαζω θερμιδες και παραλληλα και την πρωτεινη και ολα αυτα θα γινονται τρωγωντας οσο πιο καθαρα γινεται σωστα?

----------


## Ανδρεας

@Billys51 σωστα λες ομως προσεξε οπως ειπες να τρως καθαρα

Παιδια μια ερωτηση, εγω το καλοκαιρι πχ ξυπνουσα 12-1 το μεσημερι, εκανα την γυμναστικη μου στις 3-4 / 5-6 και κοιμομουν στις 1-4 τα ξημερωματα,
οι θερμιδες που χρειαζοταν ο οργανισμος μου δλδ οι θερμιδες συντηρησης (εμενα 2500) θα ηταν πιο λιγες?
και εκτος απο αυτου ειχα 12 ωρες για να φαω 2700 θερμιδες (στον ογκο), ισως θα επρεπε να τις μειωνα λιγο?
το ξερω οτι περασε το καλοκαιρι και τωρα θα τρωω κανονικα και θα προλαβαινω, ομως για να μην το ξαναπαθω, τι πρεπει να κανω σ αυτην την περιπτωση?

----------


## Billys51

μετα απο ποση ωρα αφοτου κανουμε γευμα πρεπει να πηγαινουμε για προπονηση?

----------


## TheWorst

2-3 ωρες Εξαρταται και απτο γευμα

----------


## goodfella

> μετα απο ποση ωρα αφοτου κανουμε γευμα πρεπει να πηγαινουμε για προπονηση?


αν πηγαινεις απογευματινες ωρες γυμναστηριο, φροντισε να εχουν περασει 3 ωρες το λιγοτερο αφου εχεις φαει μεσημεριανο. τωρα, αν εννοεις καποιο γευμα πριν την προπονηση, λογου χαρη καποιο γιαουρτι με βρωμη, νομιζω πως 1 ωρα ειναι καλα. 

οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω, εξαρταται και το γευμα σου.

----------


## Vag3lis

> αν πηγαινεις απογευματινες ωρες γυμναστηριο, φροντισε να εχουν περασει 3 ωρες το λιγοτερο αφου εχεις φαει μεσημεριανο. τωρα, αν εννοεις καποιο γευμα πριν την προπονηση, λογου χαρη καποιο γιαουρτι με βρωμη, νομιζω πως 1 ωρα ειναι καλα. 
> 
> οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω, εξαρταται και το γευμα σου.


Μπορείς να το αναλυσεις λίγο για να προσαρμοσω τη διατροφή μου

----------


## giannaras13

εγω σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφη λαμβανω τωρα περιπου 100-120 γρ πρωτεινη

----------


## giannaras13

για υδατανθρακα στο βραδινο ειναι καλα λιγο μπροκολο?

----------


## nikos1234

καλυετρα να το καταναλασεις ειναι πιο νωρις μεσα στην εμρα λγω των φυτικων ινων που εχουν...αλλα δεν νομζιω να υαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα

----------


## giannaras13

Ευχαριστώ φίλε νικό.. Εφόσον η καφεΐνη βοηθάει.. Σε περίοδο υποθερμιδικης διατροφής αν νιώθουμε υπερβολή πείνα κάποτε.. Μπορούμε να πιούμε ένα καφεδάκι χωρίς ζάχαρη ? Ούτως η άλλως μια κούπα καφέ χωρίς ζάχαρη έχει 2-3 θερμίδες.. Τι λέτε ?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Παίζει ο καφές εκτός εάν σε πειράζει στο στομάχι. Εμένα μου αλλάζει τα φώτα και προτιμώ τις κάψουλες καφεινης όποτε αποφασίσω να βάλω.

----------


## giannaras13

> Παίζει ο καφές εκτός εάν σε πειράζει στο στομάχι. Εμένα μου αλλάζει τα φώτα και προτιμώ τις κάψουλες καφεινης όποτε αποφασίσω να βάλω.


ευχαριστω πανο.. εγω εχω αλλο προβλημα που εχει το ιδιο η μανα μου αρα το κληρονομησα... αμα φαω φαγητα με υψηλα λιπαρα ή αν μεινω πολυ ωρα νηστικος φουσκωνει το στομαχι μου,το εντερο δεν ξερω και με πιεζει..γι αυτο η διατροφη με τα 6 γευματα βοηθησε πολυ... ο καφες μια φορα στο τοσο δεν με πειραζει.. κοιταξα και ενα στιγμιαιο σημερα το πρωι στο σουπερ μαρκετ λεει 1 θερμιδα/100 ml ...

----------


## RAMBO

Μπορεις να πινεις και τσαι

----------


## theoskoul

Καλημερα.Διαβαζοντας προσεκτικα πολλα απο τα θεματα εδω στο φορουμ εχω μπερδευτει καπως σχετικα με τα γευματα σε καθημερινη βαση.Αναφερονται για 6 γευματα ημερισιως τα οποια ομως ειναι αδυνατο να βγουνε.Για παραδειγμα,πρωινο στις 7,στις 10 δεκατιανο,στις 1 μεσημεριανο.Και μετα απο 3 ωρεσ προπονηση(ωστε να ειναι αδειο το στομαχι στην προπονα).Τελος προπονησης το πρωτεινικο ροφημα και μετα μια ωρα γευμα.Αν λοιπον εχουμε 3 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ,2 ωρες η προπονηση,και 1 ωρα μετα την προπονηση ,μεταξυ των γευματων μιλαμε για κενο 6 ωρων απο το μεσημεριανο και μετα μενει χρονοσ για ακομα 1 γευμα ,το βραδυνο.Ρωταω λοιπον μηπως 6 ωρες ειναι μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα μεταξυ γευματων και τελος πως θα χωρεσει ακομη ενα γευμα??

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αρχικά δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να κανεις 6 γευματα,μπορεις και με 3-4 να καλυφθεις μια χαρά.Απο κει και περα η προπονηση ειναι 45-60 λεπτα,αν κανεις 2 ωρες βάρη τοτε κατι κανεις τελειως λάθος.

 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση ειναι πολύ καλά για γευμα + 1 της προπ.+ 45-60 λεπτά απο το ροφημα(αν εχεις)τότε εισαι σχεδον στο 4ωρο,ενταξει ειναι  :01. Wink:

----------


## theoskoul

Νικο ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.Λεγοντας 2 ωρες προπονηση εννοω ολο το σκηνικο(παρκαρισμα αυτοκ.,ντυσιμο,ζεσταμα στον διαδρομο,διαδρομοσ μετα τα βαρη,ντουζ,πουχα κ.τ.π)το οποιο σιγουρα ειναι 2 ωρες και βαλε.Εχω διαβασει οτι προπονα με αδειο στομαχι ειναι η ενδεδηγμενη μεθοδος.Απλα μεσολαβει μεγαλο διαστημα μεταξυ των 2 γευματων και το στομαχι μου διαμαρτυρεται!!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Κοιτα,αν κανεις προπ.πχ στις 16.00 δοκιμασε να φας στις 14.00,κανε την προποπονηση(μεχρι τις 17.00)και αμεσως μετα ετοιμασε την πρωτείνη,μεχρι να κανεις μπανιο να ντυθεις κτλ.(17.30)θα την εχεις πιει,λιγο μετα τις 18.00 εισαι ετοιμος ξανα για γευμα-δεν νομιζω οτι μπορείς να τα συμπιεσεις περισσότερο-διαφορετικά ασε το ροφημα και παρε ενα ταπερακι με το φαγητό μαζί σου και φάε κανονικά λίγο μετά την προπ.

----------


## theoskoul

Οκ.Αλλα για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να συμπτιξω πολυ το προγραμμα της προπονησης και να αφαιρεσω την αεροβια(διαδρομος)αλλιως σε μια ωρα δεν βγαινει!!!
Ετσι και αλλιως πρωτεινη περνω μονο πρωι και αμμεσως μετα την προπονηση

----------


## alex13

Θελω να μου πειτε ποια απ αυτα τα τροφιμα δεν χρειαζεται να καταναλωνω και επισης κανουν κακο στον οργανισμο: αλατι,σιροπια,ξυδι,χυμος λεμονιου,τουρσια,ανιθος,βανιλια,βασιλικος,γλυκανισος,γαρυφαλλο,δαφνη,δενδρολιβανο,δυοσμος,εστραγκον,ζαφορα η κροκος,θυμαρι,κακαο,κανελλα,καρδαμο,καφες,κιμινο,μαραθο,μπαχαρι,μοσχοκαρυδο,παπρικα,πιπερι,ριγανη,σαγκο,ταπιοκα,τζιντζερ,φασκομηλια,chili,harvey sauce,hot sauce,καρυ,ketchup,κυβοι ζωμου,μουσταρδα

----------


## alex13

ηθελα να ρωτησω οταν λετε για δημητριακα ολικης αλεσεως ποια εννοειται ακριβως..επισης η κρεμα ρυζιου ή σταριου τι ειναι και που το βρισκω..ακομα το λιναρελαιο με το λιναρι αλεσμενο εχουν καποια διαφορα?επισης να μου προτεινετε πως να το βαζω στη διατροφη..και ενα ακομα που θελω μια μικρη εξηγησουλα ειναι το λαδι κανολα

----------


## Redbul

Ακολουθώ μια διατροφή για γράμμωση και λίγο όγκο και με έχει πειράξει στα νεύρα από την πολλή νηστεία. Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Και γραμμωση και όγκο....Αν δεν την παλευεις ανεβασε θερμιδες για μερικές μερες να συνελθει λίγο το συστημα και μετα σιγα-σιγα ξανακατεβαινεις

----------


## Redbul

Μάλιστα... Το ότι έχω μεγαλύτερη όρεξη είναι σημάδι ότι επιταχύνθηκε ο μεταβολισμός από τη HIIT;

----------


## Ultra_b

rebull γραψε μας αναλυτικα την διατροφη που ακολουθεις ετσι αοριστα δεν μπορει να σε βοηθισει κανεις... Οσο για το οτι ακολουθεις διατροφη για γραμωση αλλα και για λιγο ογκο αυτο δεν γινεται...

----------


## Redbul

Μου την έχει δώσει ένας γνωστός μου. Δεν το ακολουθώ τελείως πιστά, καθώς λαμβάνω τα γεύματα σε λιγάκι ακατάστατες ώρες. Επίσης ξέρω ότι είναι εφικτός ο όγκος παράλληλα με γράμμωση, εάν τις μέρες προπόνησης καταναλώνεις περισσότερο υδατάνθρακα.



1ο ΓΕΥΜΑ

330 ML ΓΑΛΑ + 1 ΦΛΥΤΖΑΝΙ ΚΟΥΑΚΕΡ+ 2 ΑΣΠΡΑΔΙΑ + 1 ΦΡΟΥΤΟ

2ο ΓΕΥΜΑ

1 ΑΡΑΒΙΚΗ ΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙ ΚΑΙ 150ΓΡ (ΨΑΡΙ Η ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ Η ΜΟΣΧΑΡΙ Η ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙ)

3ο ΓΕΥΜΑ

200 ΓΡ(ΨΑΡΙ Η ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ Η ΜΟΣΧΑΡΙ Η ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙ) + ΠΑΤΑΤΑ ΒΡΑΣΤΗ Η ΡΥΖΙ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΒΡΑΣΤΟ + 1 ΦΡΟΥΤΟ

4ο ΓΕΥΜΑ

150 ΓΡ(ΨΑΡΙ Η ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ Η ΜΟΣΧΑΡΙ Η ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙ) + 1 ΣΑΛΑΤΑ ΜΕ 2 ΚΟΥΤ ΛΑΔΙ + 1 ΦΕΤΑ ΨΩΜΙ ΟΛΙΚΗΣ

5ο ΓΕΥΜΑ 

300 ΓΡ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ 2% ΣΤΡΑΓΓΙΣΤΟ + 1 ΦΡΟΥΤΟ

* ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ 1 ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ. ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ OFF 30% ΚΑΤΩ ΟΙ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΕΣ
** ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΦΑΚΕΣ

----------


## giannaras13

πως το βλεπετε καμμια φορα ως πρωινο για να σπαει η μονοτονια.. αντι για βρωμη με γαλα... να φτιαχνεις ριζογαλο χωρις ζαχαρη?? παλι υδατανθρακας και πρωτεινη δεν ειναι?

----------


## tolis93

κομπλε ειναι.φτιαξτο κ μονος σου να σαι μεσα στα μακρος κ ειναι τζετ

----------


## giannaras13

> κομπλε ειναι.φτιαξτο κ μονος σου να σαι μεσα στα μακρος κ ειναι τζετ


εννοειται θα το φτιαξω μονος μου... αφου σαν να τρως γαλα με δημητριακα ειναι..

----------


## kazos_GR

πεδες αν κανω ισοθερμιδικη διατροφη θα παρω ογκο σε συνδιασμο με βαρη? ή θα πρεπει να κανω υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη και αναγκαστικα να παρω λιπος και μετα θα πρεπει να το χασω. ??

----------


## KES

καλησπερα 
εχω απορια για τους υδατανθρακες.. αμα οι υδατανθρακες που περνω εχουν υψηλο γλυκ.δεικτη και οχι χαμηλο οπως "πρεπει" δεν θα εχω τα ιδια αποτελεσματα?
π.χ αντι για βρωμη κ δημητριακα ολικες να περνω κορν φλακς τα απλα..  ή αντι για ψωμι πολυσπορο (που σκεφτομαι να βαλω, θελω γνωμες) να βαλω ασπρο..
οπως και ρυζι κ τα μακαρονια

----------


## nikos123456789

> καλησπερα 
> εχω απορια για τους υδατανθρακες.. αμα οι υδατανθρακες που περνω εχουν υψηλο γλυκ.δεικτη και οχι χαμηλο οπως "πρεπει" δεν θα εχω τα ιδια αποτελεσματα?
> π.χ αντι για βρωμη κ δημητριακα ολικες να περνω κορν φλακς τα απλα..  ή αντι για ψωμι πολυσπορο (που σκεφτομαι να βαλω, θελω γνωμες) να βαλω ασπρο..
> οπως και ρυζι κ τα μακαρονια


Μακρια απο ασπρο ψωμι και γενικα καλυτερο θα ηταν να επιλεγεις τροφες με χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη δλδ που δεν ειναι επεξεργασμενες γιατι αυτες που εχουν υψηλο γλυκ. δεικτη(που ειναι επεξεργασμενες) εκτοξευουν την ινσουλινη και δινει εντολη να αποθηκευσεις λιπος πραγμα που πιστευω πως δεν θελεις π.χ θα σου ελεγα οπως ειπες να  βαλεις το πολυσπορο γτ εχει και πολλες φυτικες ινες και μακαρονια ρυζι να επιλεγεις τα ολικης αλεσεως και φυσικα να μην αντικαταστησεις την βρωμη με τα απλα δημητριακα(φνωμη μου)

----------


## kostas kou

να ρωτησω κατι,μετα την προπονηση περρνω 5γρ κρεατινη και μιση ωρα μετα ε σκουπ πρωτεινη,μπορω να τα περνω και τα 2 αμεσως μετα την προπονηση?
και κατι αλλο μαγνησιο ποτε ειναι καλο να περνουμε?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^^ Μπορείς,μαγνησιο καλυτερα λίγο πριν τον ύπνο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas kou

ευχαριστω πολυ αδερφε  :01. Wink:

----------


## sanitarium20

> να ρωτησω κατι,μετα την προπονηση περρνω 5γρ κρεατινη και μιση ωρα μετα ε σκουπ πρωτεινη,μπορω να τα περνω και τα 2 αμεσως μετα την προπονηση?
> και κατι αλλο μαγνησιο ποτε ειναι καλο να περνουμε?


 Και γω το κάνω αυτο. Σε ένα σκούπ και τα δύο μαζί. 


Το μαγνήσιο τι προσφέρει ακριβώς;

----------


## crazylord

> Και γω το κάνω αυτο. Σε ένα σκούπ και τα δύο μαζί. 
> 
> 
> Το μαγνήσιο τι προσφέρει ακριβώς;


Μαγνήσιο έχουν τα ΖΜΑ τα οποία συνιστάτε να τα παίρνεις πρίν τον ύπνο!
Αν όμως τρως κάλα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πέρνει έξτρα μαγνήσιο (-ΖΜΑ)!

----------


## Vag3lis

Ρε παιδία είχα πάρει zma και tribulus της bodyraise και δε με επερνε εύκολα ο υπνος. Παρεμπιπτόντως 100 ευρώ εδοσα στη Βαρβάκειο τον Σεπτεμβρη και είχα φαι για ενάμιση μήνα,μετα απο 1.5 χρόνο διατροφής και γυμναστικής μονο αμινοξέα, whey και κερατίνη έβγαλαν τα λεφτά τους

----------


## crazylord

> Ρε παιδία είχα πάρει zma και tribulus της bodyraise και δε με επερνε εύκολα ο υπνος. Παρεμπιπτόντως 100 ευρώ εδοσα στη Βαρβάκειο τον Σεπτεμβρη και είχα φαι για ενάμιση μήνα,μετα απο 1.5 χρόνο διατροφής και γυμναστικής μονο αμινοξέα, whey και κερατίνη έβγαλαν τα λεφτά τους


Ακόμα και τα αμινοξέα όταν έχουμε πλήρες διατροφή είναι αχρείαστα!

----------


## Vag3lis

> Ακόμα και τα αμινοξέα όταν έχουμε πλήρες διατροφή είναι αχρείαστα!


Ετσι ειναι απλα μου δινουν καλο focus,καθαρό μυαλό

----------


## Pain=strength

Καλησπερες παιδια  :01. Smile:  προσπαθω να βρω την λειτουργια απο τα πατζαρια στον οργανισμο μας αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι..μπορει καποις να μου πει σε τι προσφερουν και αν γινεται να τρωω σε καθημερινη βαση?  :01. Smile:

----------


## nikos123456789

> Καλησπερες παιδια  προσπαθω να βρω την λειτουργια απο τα πατζαρια στον οργανισμο μας αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι..μπορει καποις να μου πει σε τι προσφερουν και αν γινεται να τρωω σε καθημερινη βαση?


σου καθαριζουν τα νεφρα

----------


## giannaras13

παιδια... απο τις -600 θερμιδες που ημουν πηγα στις -400 και αφαιρεσα υδατανθρακες μετα τις 4 το μεσημερι.. και χανω καλυτερα... ισχυει η οχι? O.o

----------


## Ανδρεας

μια απορια καποιου φιλου μου,
για βραδυ ειναι πολλα να φας:
1 τονο μικρο, 1κομ στηθος κοτοπουλο, 5-6 ασπραδια, και 1 κροκο ?
 :02. Welcome:

----------


## margarita02

Δεν ειναι οτι ειναι πολλα αλλα οτι δεν ταιριαζουν μεταξυ τους. Ας διαλεξει μια πηγη πρωτεινης και ας φαει οσο νομιζει. Αυγο με ψαρι δεν ειναι και ο πιο ιδανικος συνδιασμος. Ουτε  κοτοπουλο μαζι με ψαρι.

----------


## Ανδρεας

^
σ ευχαριστω μαργαριτα, θα του το πω  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Avice21

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι 16 χρόνων και σχετικα εχω μερικα κιλα.
Θα ηθελα να μει καποιος τι χρειαζεται να τρωω μετα την προπονηση (mma), επειδή ειναι και λιγο αργα οταν τελειωνω την προπονηση (10 το βραδυ-καθε μερα)
Ευχαριστω.. 
Συνεχίστε την καλη δουλεια  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## mitsoulas

Eκεινη την ωρα μην φας υδατανθρακα φαε κατι πρωτεινουχο , αυτα.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B7%CF%83%CE%B7  :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannaras13

Επειδη αν τρωω βρωμη το πρωι με το γαλα σχεδον παντα εχω ενα φουσκωμα παει να σπασει η κοιλια μου..μπορω να τα αντικαταστησω με κατι αλλο? η να τριβω μια φετα μαυρο ψωμι στο γαλα?

----------


## tooyPapoi

Καλησπερα

ειμαι 18 χρονων και ειμαι κοντα 108 κιλα και 1,74 υψος.λοιπον, θα ηθελα να παω στα 84 αλλα δεν εχω καποια ιδιαιτερη διατροφη.απλα δεν τρωω τηγανιτα,fastfood και ετσι, πατατακια-αναψυκτικα σαντουιτς κτλπ.

πως μπορω να χασω αυτα τα 24 κιλα ?τρωω φαγητα του φουρνου,λαχανικα,φρουτα,οσπρια τα παντα, νερο-τσαι.δεν μπορω να παω γυμναστηριο γτ ειναι λιγο πιεσμενος απο τα σχολεια.τι μου προτεινετε να κανω?τρεξιμο?ασκησεις στο σπιτι?

το θεμα μου ειναι δεν ξερω τι να τρωω πριν παω για τρεξιμο και δεν ξερω τι να τρωω μετα την γυμνστικη στο σπιτι η το τρεξιμο στην φυση ετσι ωστε να χασω τα περιττα κιλα.


ευχαριστω,
papoi

----------


## psonara

παιδια μια ερωτηση!τι γνωμη εχετε για το συκωτι?
πρεπει να ανεβασω λιγο το σιδηρο και μου ειπαν οτι ιδανικη πηγη ειναι το συκωτι!εγκρινετε η' οχι?

----------


## grtech

^
Μια χαρά είναι το συκωτάκι αφού περιέχει πλήρες προφίλ αμινοξέων συν πολύ καλές ποσότητες βιταμινών ''κυρίως βιταμίνη Α'' και μετάλλων και αμα το συνδυάσεις μαζί με μπόλικο λεμόνι είναι το βέλτιστο.
Θα σου πρότεινα το συκώτι να το συντροφεύεις μαζί με σπανάκι ''που περιέχει μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες σιδήρου'' και αυτό μαζί με λεμόνι γιατί η βιταμίνη C που περιέχει ενεργοποιεί την πλήρη απορρόφηση του σιδήρου όπως επίσης και το φολικό οξύ που περιέχεται στο σπανάκι αλλά και η Β12 που υπάρχει στο συκώτι.

Έτσι συκώτι με σπανάκι και χορταρικό συν κανένα φρουτάκι  :01. Wink:  είναι ο τέλειος συνδυασμός.

----------


## liveris

^^
το συκωτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες πηγες σιδηρου φαε αφοβα..ειχα κ γω προβλημα παλιοτερα μου επεσε ο αιματοκριτης απο την διατροφη κ πλακωθηκα στα μασχαρια
  συκωτια αποξηραμενα βερυκοκα επισης κτλ.. το σπανακι κ γενικα οι φυτικες τροφες που περιεχουν σιδηρο μην τις υπολογιζεις πολυ γιατι η μορφη σιδηρου που εχουν
  δεν αποροφατε ευκολα απο τον οργανισμο,..

----------


## giannaras13

για σιδηρο 1)μοσχαρι 2)συκωτι 3)φακες θα τα τρως μαζι με μια πηγη βιταμινης c (πορτοκαλι η ακομα καλυτερα ακτινιδιο) ...

----------


## gymele

Εχε ομως υποψιν οτι εχει πολυ μεγαλη ποσοτητα χολιστερινης επισης ...

----------


## liveris

^ 
το συκωτι εχει παραπανω απο το μοσχαρι...επισης οπως ειπα οι φυτικες τροφες ο σιδηρος που εχουν δεν αποροφαται ευκολα απο τον οργανισμο οποτε προτιμαμε
 ζωικες τροφες...

----------


## margarita02

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μας απασχολεί η χολιστερίνη. Ίσα ίσα που μπορεί να χρειάζεται. Εκτός από τα παραπάνω που ανέφεραν τα παιδιά είναι και τα ολόκληρα αυγά. Επίσης ένα συμπλήρωμα βιτ. C θα βοηθούσε σε κάθε περίπτωση. Οι πολλές φυτικές ίνες εμποδίζουν την απορρόφηση όχι μόνο του σιδήρου αλλά και άλλων θρεπτικών συστατικών.

Psonara μην τρελαίνεσαι. Προσθέσεις μία μερίδα ακόμα κρέας στη διατροφή σου και ένα αυγό και το λύνεις αυτό το θέμα. Άμα λέμε 100 γρ. κρέας μέσα στην ημέρα εκεί που είσαι και με γυμναστική δεν σε φτάνουν δεν ακούς. Να τα. Δεν είναι μόνο θερμίδες η διατροφήήηηη. Θα σου λείπουν βιταμίνες όχι μονο σίδηρος εάν δεν τρως σωστά.

----------


## giannaras13

το πολυ  πολυ βαλε βακαλαο για να γλυτωσεις θερμιδες ωστε να μπει και το μοσχαρακι.. εγω απο την 1η δημοτικου μεχρι την πρωτη λυκειου επαιρνα σιδηρο σημπληρωματα και 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα μοσχαρακι και φακες...

----------


## grtech

Επειδή για πολύ καιρό πίστευα και εγώ αυτά που άκουγα ότι ο σίδηρος απο το σπανάκι δεν απορροφάτε παρά μόνο το 2% κλπ υπάρχουν παλιές έρευνες που γίνανε πάνω σε νεαρές γυναίκες και δείχνανε ότι ο συνδυασμός μοσχαρίσιου κρέατος ''Β12'' και σπανακιού αύξανε το ποσοστό και την απορρόφηση σιδήρου, υπάρχουν επίσης έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι η βιταμίνη C ενεργοποιεί την απορρόφηση σιδήρου και απο τις ζωικές και απο τις φυτικές τροφές και ότι αφορά επίσης το οξαλικό οξύ που ήταν η αιτία να βγάζουν το σπανάκι άχρηστο,  υπάρχουν νέες έρευνες που δείχνουν οτι ναι μεν μειώνεται η απορρόφηση του σιδήρου αλλά όχι στα τραγικά ποσοστά του 2%.

Για αυτό γράφω καλό είναι να γίνεται ο συνδυασμός συκώτι μοσχαρίσιο μαζί με σπανάκι και μπόλικο λεμόνι για τους λόγους που έγραψα παραπάνω.

Τώρα οτι αφορά τις φυτικές ίνες ναι ισχύει αλλά τι ποσοστό χρειάζεται για να επηρεάσει την απορρόφηση του σιδήρου παραμένει αδιευκρίνιστο, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό οι φυτικές ίνες επηρεάζουν την απορρόφηση και άλλων μικροστοιχείων. Μέχρι τότε τα πλήρη και σωστά συνδυασμένα και μαγειρεμένα γεύματα είναι μια καλή λύση για την πρόσληψη μεγάλου ποσοστού απο τις βιταμίνες και μέταλλα που χρειαζόμαστε καθημερινά.

----------


## psonara

σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τη βοηθεια!θα το ενταξω συντομα στη διατροφη μου! :01. Wink: 
βασικα ο αιματοκριτης μου ειναι καλος αλλα ο σιδηρος ειναι στο οριο οποτε καλο ειναι να τον αυξησω! :01. Wink: 
μαργαριτα μου το ξερω οτι η διατροφη δεν ειναι θερμιδες...εγω τουλαχιστον πλεον δεν μετραω οπως ολες οι περισσοτερες κοπελες και με τη βοηθεια σας εχω αυξησει κατα που τη διατροφη μου και την εχω εμπλουτισει και με τροφες που δεν αγγιζα! :01. Wink: 
οσο τρωω πιο συχνα μοσχαρι και θα ενταξω και το συκωτι!ελπιζω να μ'αρεσει η γευση του! :01. Razz: 
δεν σας ρωτησα τι συκωτι να παρω μοσχαρισιο η' απο κοτοπουλο?

----------


## kazos_GR

> σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τη βοηθεια!θα το ενταξω συντομα στη διατροφη μου!
> βασικα ο αιματοκριτης μου ειναι καλος αλλα ο σιδηρος ειναι στο οριο οποτε καλο ειναι να τον αυξησω!
> μαργαριτα μου το ξερω οτι η διατροφη δεν ειναι θερμιδες...εγω τουλαχιστον πλεον δεν μετραω οπως ολες οι περισσοτερες κοπελες και με τη βοηθεια σας εχω αυξησει κατα που τη διατροφη μου και την εχω εμπλουτισει και με τροφες που δεν αγγιζα!
> οσο τρωω πιο συχνα μοσχαρι και θα ενταξω και το συκωτι!ελπιζω να μ'αρεσει η γευση του!
> δεν σας ρωτησα τι συκωτι να παρω μοσχαρισιο η' απο κοτοπουλο?


και τα 2 ειναι υπεροχα!

----------


## liveris

^
μοσχαρισιο βρε..το κοτοπουλο δεν εχει τοσο πολυ ..

----------


## psonara

> ^
> μοσχαρισιο βρε..το κοτοπουλο δεν εχει τοσο πολυ ..


φιλε λιβερη καπου διαβασα στο διαδικτυο οτι το συκωτι απο κοτοπουλο εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απο το μοσχαρισιο σε αντιθεση με το κρεας τους! :01. Wink: 
για ψαξτο και πες μου!

----------


## margarita02

Psonara για το σίδηρο εννοεί ότι έχει περισσότερο. Το μοσχαρίσιο να πάρεις. Την πρωτεϊνη θα προσπαθήσεις να την συμπληρώνεις από κάπου αλλού. Π.χ. αυγά.

Οι τροφές που λες πως παλιά δεν άγγιζες και πως τώρα έχεις εντάξει στη διατροφή σου εξακολουθούν να είναι κενές από θρεπτικά συστατικά. Το φαγητό είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που έτρωγες και πριν. Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## psonara

> Psonara για το σίδηρο εννοεί ότι έχει περισσότερο. Το μοσχαρίσιο να πάρεις. Την πρωτεϊνη θα προσπαθήσεις να την συμπληρώνεις από κάπου αλλού. Π.χ. αυγά.
> 
> Οι τροφές που λες πως παλιά δεν άγγιζες και πως τώρα έχεις εντάξει στη διατροφή σου εξακολουθούν να είναι κενές από θρεπτικά συστατικά. Το φαγητό είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που έτρωγες και πριν. Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.


δικο μου λαθος!σιδηρο ηθελα να γραψω.λενε οτι εχει περισσοτερο απο κοτοπουλο!
οσο για τις τροφες που τρωω και λες οτι ειναι κενες και οτι κανω την ιδια διατροφη με πριν τι ακριβως εννοεις?
τι διαφορετικο κανουν ολοι οι αλλοι και κανω εγω λαθος?ειλικρινα απαντησε μου γιατι δεν σε καταλαβαινω...
ολες οι κοπελες εδω τρωνε 1200-1500 θερμιδες την ημερα,εχουν χαμηλο υδατανθρακα ...εγω κανω το αντιθετο ακριβως..τρωω γυρω στις 2000 θερμιδες την ημερα τρωω πολυ υδατανθρακα εχω αυξησει τα καλα λιπαρα..λοιπον που ειναι το λαθος και εγω δεν το βλεπω?ειλικρινα θελω μια απαντηση αν κανω λαθος να διορθωθω

----------


## margarita02

Εννοώ πως όλες οι κοπέλες που λες εκτός από τις θερμίδες έχουν κι ένα καλό πρωϊνό και έπειτα κάθε τρεις ώρες κρέας ή ψάρι. Εσύ έχεις μία. Όση δηλ. είχες και πριν και το μόνο που έχεις αλλάξει είναι να προσθέσεις φυστικοβούτυρο που για εκεί που το θέλουμε δεν προσφέρει κάτι. Το γιαούρτι που τρως από το πρωϊ μέχρι το βράδυ δεν έχει ούτε  βιταμίνες ούτε σίδηρο γι αυτό και βρίσκεται ο σίδηρός σου στα όρια. 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως στις ίδιες θερμίδες και λιγότερες ίσως μπορείς να προσθέσεις θρεπτικά συστατικά όπως μία μερίδα ακόμα κρέας εκτός από το συκώτι που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις, πράσινα λαχανικά, π.χ. σπανάκι, μπρόκολο, αυγά στο πρωϊνό που έχεις πολύ καιρό να βάλεις, να φτιάξεις δηλ. μία διατροφή με σωστές καθαρές τροφές για κάποιο διάστημα.

Καλό το φυστικοβούτυρο και το γιαούρτι αλλά από την στιγμή που έχεις πρόβλημα καλό θα ήταν να το περιόριζες για λίγο στη μία μερίδα για να μπουν και τροφές που θα σε βοηθήσουν να ανέβάσεις το σίδηρό σου. Η διατροφή που κάνεις τώρα δεν πρόκειται να σε βοηθήσει να τον ανεβάσεις. Να τον ρίξεις κι άλλο ίσως. Γι αυτό στο επισημένω. Εάν δηλ. δεν σου παρουσιαζόταν κάποιο πρόβλημα, που αποκλείεται να μην σου παρουσιαζόταν, θα λέγαμε όλοι α ωραία καλά πας μην αλλάξεις κάτι. Τώρα που υπάρχει τί να λέμε; Ότι όλα αυτά είναι σωστά; Λέμε απλά τί μπορείς να διορθώσεις και ίσως να ξαναέριχνες μια ματιά σε άλλες διατροφές να δεις σε τί διαφέρουν. Αμάν κάναμε να προσθέσεις λίγη πρωτεϊνη έστω κι από γιαούρτι. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και τώρα μέχρι να κάνεις τις κατάλληλες αλλαγές.

----------


## psonara

> Εννοώ πως όλες οι κοπέλες που λες εκτός από τις θερμίδες έχουν κι ένα καλό πρωϊνό και έπειτα κάθε τρεις ώρες κρέας ή ψάρι. Εσύ έχεις μία. Όση δηλ. είχες και πριν και το μόνο που έχεις αλλάξει είναι να προσθέσεις φυστικοβούτυρο που για εκεί που το θέλουμε δεν προσφέρει κάτι. Το γιαούρτι που τρως από το πρωϊ μέχρι το βράδυ δεν έχει ούτε  βιταμίνες ούτε σίδηρο γι αυτό και βρίσκεται ο σίδηρός σου στα όρια. 
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως στις ίδιες θερμίδες και λιγότερες ίσως μπορείς να προσθέσεις θρεπτικά συστατικά όπως μία μερίδα ακόμα κρέας εκτός από το συκώτι που σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις, πράσινα λαχανικά, π.χ. σπανάκι, μπρόκολο, αυγά στο πρωϊνό που έχεις πολύ καιρό να βάλεις, να φτιάξεις δηλ. μία διατροφή με σωστές καθαρές τροφές για κάποιο διάστημα.
> 
> Καλό το φυστικοβούτυρο και το γιαούρτι αλλά από την στιγμή που έχεις πρόβλημα καλό θα ήταν να το περιόριζες για λίγο στη μία μερίδα για να μπουν και τροφές που θα σε βοηθήσουν να ανέβάσεις το σίδηρό σου. Η διατροφή που κάνεις τώρα δεν πρόκειται να σε βοηθήσει να τον ανεβάσεις. Να τον ρίξεις κι άλλο ίσως. Γι αυτό στο επισημένω. Εάν δηλ. δεν σου παρουσιαζόταν κάποιο πρόβλημα, που αποκλείεται να μην σου παρουσιαζόταν, θα λέγαμε όλοι α ωραία καλά πας μην αλλάξεις κάτι. Τώρα που υπάρχει τί να λέμε; Ότι όλα αυτά είναι σωστά; Λέμε απλά τί μπορείς να διορθώσεις και ίσως να ξαναέριχνες μια ματιά σε άλλες διατροφές να δεις σε τί διαφέρουν. Αμάν κάναμε να προσθέσεις λίγη πρωτεϊνη έστω κι από γιαούρτι. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και τώρα μέχρι να κάνεις τις κατάλληλες αλλαγές.



οι εξετασεις μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι ειναι πολυ καλες!ακομα καο ο αιματοκριτης τελειος απλα εγω θελω να αυξησω το σιδηρο για να εχω περιθωριο να μην πεσω αν και ποτε δεν εχω πεσει!
οσο για το κρεας τρωω 200 με 250 γρ το μεσημερι και οι αλλες κοπελες 200γρ ολη τη μερα οποτε δεν εχω ελλειψη κρεατος!και μην μου πεις να το σπασω ...δεν προλαβαινω λογω ωραριου και δεν εχει και νοημα αφου συμπληρωνω κι αλλη πρωτεινη συν του κρεατος απο το γιαουρτι!
οσο για τα αυγα εχεις δικιο θα τα ξαναενταξω στη διατροφη μου...ειναι πολη σημντικη τροφη και κακως που τα ειχα βγαλει τωρα!επισης εβαλα και 1 φορα την εβδομαδα οσπρια και σχεδον καθε μερα μοσχαρι κατι που δεν το ετρωγα ποτε!αρα δεν εχω προσθεσει μονο το φυστικοβουτυρο!
τη διατροφη μου την εχει βγαλει ειδικος οποτε δεν ειμαι στα τυφλα!το μονο π[ου δεν τηρω ειναι τα αυγα που μου εχει το πρωι αλλα θα το διορθωσω

----------


## margarita02

Ok psonara εσύ ξέρεις. Συνέχισε τότε έτσι.

----------


## psonara

> Ok psonara εσύ ξέρεις. Συνέχισε τότε έτσι.


μαργαριτα μου εχω ευχαριστα!σημερα ειχα ραντεβου με τον προσωπικο μας παθολογο αρκετα εμπειρο και ενας απο τους καλυτερους γιατρους!ειδε τις εξετασεις και με εξετασε κιολας και η απαντηση του ηταν
''οι συγκεκριμενες εξετασεις δειχνουν εναν απιστευτα υγιη οργανισμο''
τον ρωτησα και για το σιδηρο και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι στα ορια και δεν γινεται να εχω παραπανω αφου ουτε ανδρας δεν εχει τετοιο αιματοκριτη!
ολα καλα λοιπον και συνεχιζω αφοβα!σημερα προσθεσα και 2 ολοκληρα αυγουλακια! :01. Razz: 
ειδες σε εμπιστευομαι και σ'ακουω! :01. Wink:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Μπραβο σου,αυτο ειναι ευχαριστο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## margarita02

Μπράβο psonara πολύ καλύτερα. Αυτά με τη διατροφή τα λέμε και τα γράφουμε για να είναι όχι μόνο οι εξετάσεις καλές αλλά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Billys51

παιδια καλησπερα! υπαρχει αναλογια καταναλωσης υδατανθρακων οπως εχουμε πει και με την πρωτεινη? για παραδειγμα εχουμε πει οτι τα γρ πρωτεινης να ειναι 1,5 με 2 ανα κιλο..με τα γρ υδατ υπαρχει κατι?

----------


## Mikekan

Πρωτεΐνη 2 με 2.5 το βάρος σου, λιπαρά ίδια με το βάρος σου και τα υπόλοιπα υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## Billys51

ευχαριστω!  :01. Smile:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Billys51

καλησπερα μαγκες! ακολουθω μια διατροφη καλη (οσο πιο ποιοτικο φαγητο γινεται) απλα ξερω οτι πρεπει να παιρνουμε και μερικα γρ λιπαρα οσα κιλα ειναι το βαρος μας.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης: Εγω για παραδειγμα ειμαι 70 κιλα, αρα πρεπει να παιρνω 70 γρ λιπαρα καθημερινα.Αν παρω λιγοτερα με την διατροφη που ακολουθω (ειναι καθαρη και δεν παιρνω πολλα γρ λιπαρα) ας πουμε καμια 30-40 γρ την μερα αντι για 70 που πρεπει ειναι κακο? Αν παιρνουμε οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα γρ λιπαρα γινεται καθημερινα δεν θα ειναι καλυτερα? πρεπει αναγκαστικα να παιρνουμε οσα το βαρος μας?

----------


## Steloukos

> καλησπερα μαγκες! ακολουθω μια διατροφη καλη (οσο πιο ποιοτικο φαγητο γινεται) απλα ξερω οτι πρεπει να παιρνουμε και μερικα γρ λιπαρα οσα κιλα ειναι το βαρος μας.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης: Εγω για παραδειγμα ειμαι 70 κιλα, αρα πρεπει να παιρνω 70 γρ λιπαρα καθημερινα.Αν παρω λιγοτερα με την διατροφη που ακολουθω (ειναι καθαρη και δεν παιρνω πολλα γρ λιπαρα) ας πουμε καμια 30-40 γρ την μερα αντι για 70 που πρεπει ειναι κακο? Αν παιρνουμε οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα γρ λιπαρα γινεται καθημερινα δεν θα ειναι καλυτερα? πρεπει αναγκαστικα να παιρνουμε οσα το βαρος μας?


Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να παιρνεις 70γρ λιπαρα.Μπορεις και λιγο παραπανω η λιγο λιγοτερο.40-50 θα επαιρνα εγω το λιγοτερο.Αμα τα λιπαρα που καταναλωνεις προερχονται απο καλες πηγες πχ λαδι,λινελαιο,ψαρι,αβοκαντο,ξηρους καρπους δν υπαρχει λογος να φοβασαι μην βαλεις λιπος.Αμα εχεις σκοπο να ανεβεις σε κιλα παντως δν βλεπω τον λογο να τρως μονο 30-40γρ λιπος.Τι υψος εχεις??

----------


## Billys51

> Δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να παιρνεις 70γρ λιπαρα.Μπορεις και λιγο παραπανω η λιγο λιγοτερο.40-50 θα επαιρνα εγω το λιγοτερο.Αμα τα λιπαρα που καταναλωνεις προερχονται απο καλες πηγες πχ λαδι,λινελαιο,ψαρι,αβοκαντο,ξηρους καρπους δν υπαρχει λογος να φοβασαι μην βαλεις λιπος.Αμα εχεις σκοπο να ανεβεις σε κιλα παντως δν βλεπω τον λογο να τρως μονο 30-40γρ λιπος.Τι υψος εχεις??


1,72 και 69 κιλα..βρισκομαι σε φαση ογκου

----------


## billy89

Μέτρα την πρωτείνη σου και μετά καταμέρισε τις υπόλοιπες θερμίδες ανάμεσα σε λιπαρά και υδατάνθρακες, όπως βολεύεσαι εσύ καλύτερα μέσα στην ημέρα. Μην κολλάς σε στάνταρ νούμερα.

----------


## Billys51

οχι δεν κολλαω σε νουμερα σιγα τωρα..τι 5 πανω τι 5 κατω..απο την στιγμη που θα κανουμε το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα μετα απο ποση ωρα ειναι καλα να φαω και το βραδυνο (συνηθως 1 γιαουρτι με αμυγδαλα) ? Και μολις φαω το βραδυνο μπορω να πεσω κατευθειαν για υπνο ή να περιμενω λιγο?

----------


## Mikekan

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει τεκμηριωμένα γιατί ενώ λέμε ότι η πολλή πρωτεΐνη (x3+ το ΣΒ) επιβαρύνει τα νεφρά δεν λέμε το ίδιο για το πολύ υδατάνθρακα ή τα πολλά λιπαρά? 

Έχει κάτι το διαφορετικό η πρωτεΐνη, στο πως διασπάται ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^^ α) Οι πρωτείνες περνανε απο νεφρα και συκωτι,οι υδατανθρακες φρουκτόζη/γαλακτόζη απο συκώτι όπως επισης και καποιες βιταμινες(οι λιποδιαλυτες).

 β) Η υπερκαταναλωση λιπαρων(πχ 3*)θα φανει πολύ γρηγορα στο καθρεφτη οποτε και-λογικά-θα τη σταματησεις.Αν όχι τοτε σιγα-σιγα θα αρχισουν να παρουσιαζονται υψηλες τιμές στις εξετασεις κι ενα σωρό επιπλοκές στη λειτουργια του οργανισμού.(Ριξε μια ματια σε εξετασεις αιματος παχύσαρκου ατόμου και θα καταλάβεις)

 γ) Οι υδατανθρακες θα πρεπει να μετατραπουν σε γλυκόζη οπότε και γινονται αλλες διαδικασιες κυριως στο λεπτό εντερο μεσω ενζυμων κτλ.Φρουκτοζη και γαλακτόζη(λακτόζη δλδ) μεταβολίζονται  στο συκωτι αλλα οι καθημερινες τους ποσότητες ειναι πολύ μικρες για να επηρεασουν στο παραμικρό τη λειτουργία του.  :01. Wink: 
Σε περιπτωση υπερκαταναλωσης υδατανθρακων το περισσευμα αποθηκευεται στο λιπώδη ιστό,οπότε έχουμε σταδιακά τις παρενέργειες του -β 

 Οπότε η υπερκαταναλωση υδατ/λιπαρων μπορουν μακροπρόθεσμα να προκαλέσουν πολύ χειρότερα προβλήματα απο αυτα που προκαλεί η πρωτείνη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Steloukos

> οχι δεν κολλαω σε νουμερα σιγα τωρα..τι 5 πανω τι 5 κατω..απο την στιγμη που θα κανουμε το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα μετα απο ποση ωρα ειναι καλα να φαω και το βραδυνο (συνηθως 1 γιαουρτι με αμυγδαλα) ? Και μολις φαω το βραδυνο μπορω να πεσω κατευθειαν για υπνο ή να περιμενω λιγο?


Το ιδιο υψος εχουμε αλλα εγω ζυγιζω 73 κιλα.Ειμαι και γω σε περιοδο ογκου και τα λιπαρα που καταναλωνω ειναι 70-75.Στη θεση σου θα καταναλωνα περιπου 70γρ λιπος.Αμα θες λιγοτερα λιπαρα πρεπει τις θερμιδες να τις αντικαταστησεις με υδατανθρακα κυριως.Εγω προτιμω να τρωω περιπου 2800θερμιδες αυτον τον καιρο 47% υδατανθρακα,30% πρωτεινη και 23% λιπος.Μετα απο κανα 2-3ωρο οταν χωνεψεις μπορεις να φας το γιαουρτι με τα αμυγδαλα και να κοιμηθεις μετα απο καμια ωρα.

----------


## Mikekan

> ^^ α) Οι πρωτείνες περνανε απο νεφρα και συκωτι,οι υδατανθρακες φρουκτόζη/γαλακτόζη απο συκώτι όπως επισης και καποιες βιταμινες(οι λιποδιαλυτες).
> 
>  β) Η υπερκαταναλωση λιπαρων(πχ 3*)θα φανει πολύ γρηγορα στο καθρεφτη οποτε και-λογικά-θα τη σταματησεις.Αν όχι τοτε σιγα-σιγα θα αρχισουν να παρουσιαζονται υψηλες τιμές στις εξετασεις κι ενα σωρό επιπλοκές στη λειτουργια του οργανισμού.(Ριξε μια ματια σε εξετασεις αιματος παχύσαρκου ατόμου και θα καταλάβεις)
> 
>  γ) Οι υδατανθρακες θα πρεπει να μετατραπουν σε γλυκόζη οπότε και γινονται αλλες διαδικασιες κυριως στο λεπτό εντερο μεσω ενζυμων κτλ.Φρουκτοζη και γαλακτόζη(λακτόζη δλδ) μεταβολίζονται  στο συκωτι αλλα οι καθημερινες τους ποσότητες ειναι πολύ μικρες για να επηρεασουν στο παραμικρό τη λειτουργία του. 
> Σε περιπτωση υπερκαταναλωσης υδατανθρακων το περισσευμα αποθηκευεται στο λιπώδη ιστό,οπότε έχουμε σταδιακά τις παρενέργειες του -β 
> 
>  Οπότε η υπερκαταναλωση υδατ/λιπαρων μπορουν μακροπρόθεσμα να προκαλέσουν πολύ χειρότερα προβλήματα απο αυτα που προκαλεί η πρωτείνη


Εισαι αρχηγός Νικόλα! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## beefmeup

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει τεκμηριωμένα γιατί ενώ λέμε ότι η πολλή πρωτεΐνη (x3+ το ΣΒ) επιβαρύνει τα νεφρά δεν λέμε το ίδιο για το πολύ υδατάνθρακα ή τα πολλά λιπαρά? 
> 
> Έχει κάτι το διαφορετικό η πρωτεΐνη, στο πως διασπάται ή κάτι άλλο?


το "πολυ" πρωτεινη ειναι κατι πολυ σχετικο.
το βασικο πραγμα που πρεπει να εξετασουμε ειναι ποιος περνει αυτη την "πολυ" πρωτεινη,κ σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται σωματικα.
το χ3 που αναφερεις σαν παραδειγμα,ειναι σχετικο...αν περνει αυτη την ποσοτητα ενας φιλους μου 70 κιλα skinyfat ειναι μαλλον πολυ για αυτον,γιατι δεν εχει κ τοση μυικοτητα..
αν τωρα την περνει ενας αλλος φιλος μου 70 κιλα με 10% λιπος ειναι μαλλον οκ,κ δεν θα εχει θεμα..γιατι πρωτιστως η πρωτεινη χρησιμοποιειται απο τους μυς,κ μετα τα παραγωγα της περνανε αλλου..
κ παλι ομως παιζει ρολο κ τι διατροφη κανει αυτος ο φιλος μου..ειναι υπερθερμιδικα,ειναι υπο..?
κ μετα φυσικα παιζουν ρολο οι προπονησεις,που κ πως γινονται κ με τι ογκο η ενταση/διαρκεια.
ολα αυτα ειναι σημαντικοι παραγοντες που καλο ειναι να τους εξεταζουμε.

επιπελον σοβαρες επιστημονικες ενδειξεις για βλαβες σε υγιεις ανθρωπους απο υπερκαταναλωση πρωτεινης δεν υπαρχουν.
μια μετα-αναλυση για οποιον εχει ορεξη για διαβασμα εδω.

----------


## Mikekan

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ beef! Θα το κοιτάξω!  :01. Smile:

----------


## giannaras13

παιδια μου βγαζει οτι οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου ειναι 1950... και μετα λεει πολλαπλασιαστε με εναν αριθμο πχ. 1.5 για μετρια δραστηριοτητα... τωρα κανω 5 προπονησεις περιπου 7 ωρες την εβδομαδα.. αμα το πολλαπλασιασω πχ με 1.5 παει στις 3000 θερμιδες χρειαζομαι τοσες πολλες για να παρω ογκο? O.o

----------


## Steloukos

Φιλε πες μας κιλα και υψος.Δεν γινεται να απαντηθει το ερωτημα σου αλλιως...

----------


## giannaras13

> Φιλε πες μας κιλα και υψος.Δεν γινεται να απαντηθει το ερωτημα σου αλλιως...


Ειμαι 1.90 80 κιλα.. τωρα θα σταματησω την υποθερμιδικη πηγα εκει που ηθελα με το λιπος..

----------


## Steloukos

> Ειμαι 1.90 80 κιλα.. τωρα θα σταματησω την υποθερμιδικη πηγα εκει που ηθελα με το λιπος..


Οι 3000 θερμιδες ειναι μια χαρα και ισως να σου πεσουν και λιγες.Εγω που ειμαι 73 κιλα καταναλωνω 2800-2900 θερμιδες.Δοκιμασε μια διατροφη με 3000 θερμιδες και μετα θα κρινεις αμα σου πεφτουν λιγες η πολλες,ο καθε ανθρωπος δεν εχει τον ιδιο μεταβολισμο.Θα σου προτεινα να καταναλωνεις 220γρ πρωτεινη,υδατανθρακες 360γρ και λιπος 77γρ.Δλδ 3000 θερμιδες προερχομενες 48% απο υδατανθρακα,29% πρωτεινη και 23% λιπος.Δοκιμασε αυτες τις ποσοτητες και μετα κανεις οτι αλλαγη χρειαζεται. :08. Toast:

----------


## giannaras13

παιδια ζυγιστικα σημερα μετα την προπονηση μετα απο 20 μερες,οπου σ' αυτες τις μερες αυξησα θερμιδες πηγα υπερθερμιδικα,αυξησα κατα πολυ την προπονηση 5 μερες την εμβομαδα και εβαλα και whey , και παρατηρησα πηρα 1 κιλο αλλα το σωμα μου ειναι πιο στεγνο απο πριν! γινεται αυτο? τι διαολο αλλαξε ο μεταβολισμος? :01. Unsure:

----------


## papagias++

ακυρη σχετικα ερωτηση αλλα τα οσπρια σε συνδιασμο με πρωτεινη παντα(ψαρι κλπ κλπ) ειναι καλα|? εγω προσωπικα προτιμω να τρωω οσπρια (ρεβυθια,φακες,φασολια, φαβα) παρα ρυζι

----------


## papagias++

> παιδια ζυγιστικα σημερα μετα την προπονηση μετα απο 20 μερες,οπου σ' αυτες τις μερες αυξησα θερμιδες πηγα υπερθερμιδικα,αυξησα κατα πολυ την προπονηση 5 μερες την εμβομαδα και εβαλα και whey , και παρατηρησα πηρα 1 κιλο αλλα το σωμα μου ειναι πιο στεγνο απο πριν! γινεται αυτο? τι διαολο αλλαξε ο μεταβολισμος?



μια χαρα γινετε αν κανεις σωστη διατροφη γινεται... ιδιαιτερα αν εισαι κατω απο 18. θα σου φερω παραδειγμα ενα παλικαρι στο σχολειο μου ο οποιος βεβαια πηγαινε ποδοσφαιρο αλλα και γυμναστηριο και τον εβαλαν στην ομαδα να παρει 5-6 κιλα και οταν τον ξαναειδα ηταν απλα πιο μυοδης και ειχε το ιδιο η λιγοτερο λιπος.

----------


## giannaras13

> μια χαρα γινετε αν κανεις σωστη διατροφη γινεται... ιδιαιτερα αν εισαι κατω απο 18. θα σου φερω παραδειγμα ενα παλικαρι στο σχολειο μου ο οποιος βεβαια πηγαινε ποδοσφαιρο αλλα και γυμναστηριο και τον εβαλαν στην ομαδα να παρει 5-6 κιλα και οταν τον ξαναειδα ηταν απλα πιο μυοδης και ειχε το ιδιο η λιγοτερο λιπος.


δεν ξερω..παραξενευτηκα πολυ γι αυτο.. αμα δεν ανεβασεις πολυ θερμιδες με ποιοτικη τροφη πως να παρεις  :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannaras13

Εχω ανεβασει τον υδατανθρακα και τις θερμιδες και τωρα παιρνω και την myofusion της gaspari.. Και σε σχεση με πριν που ημουν υποθερμιδικα ειδικα στους δικεφαλους και στο στηθος δεν νιωθω πρηξιμο   :01. Sad:  εφερε τετοια διαφορα η διατροφικη αλλαγη?

----------


## margarita02

Πήρα σήμερα κάτι γκρέιπ φρούιτ και μου λένε να μην τα δοκιμάσω γιατί προκαλούν ταχυπαλμία και μπορεί να είναι επικύνδυνα. Ξέρει κανείς εαν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## margarita02

> Εχω ανεβασει τον υδατανθρακα και τις θερμιδες και τωρα παιρνω και την myofusion της gaspari.. Και σε σχεση με πριν που ημουν υποθερμιδικα ειδικα στους δικεφαλους και στο στηθος δεν νιωθω πρηξιμο   εφερε τετοια διαφορα η διατροφικη αλλαγη?


giannaras 13 Πόσες θερμίδες έτρωγες πριν και πόσο τις έχεις ανεβάσει τώρα; Τί σε προβληματίζει δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εάν βάζεις λίπος ή μυικό ιστό; Λιπαρά τρως καθόλου;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Πήρα σήμερα κάτι γκρέιπ φρούιτ και μου λένε να μην τα δοκιμάσω γιατί προκαλούν ταχυπαλμία και μπορεί να είναι επικύνδυνα. Ξέρει κανείς εαν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;


Απο μονα τους όχι αλλα αν παίρνεις φαρμακα θα πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις το γιατρό σου γιατι μεχρι σήμερα εχουν εντοπιστεί 83 φαρμακα τα οποια επενεργουν αρνητικά στον οργανισμό με το γκρειπφρουτ,τα 43 εκ των οποιων πολύ σοβαρά οπότε και θα πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρη  :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

> Απο μονα τους όχι αλλα αν παίρνεις φαρμακα θα πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις το γιατρό σου γιατι μεχρι σήμερα εχουν εντοπιστεί 83 φαρμακα τα οποια επενεργουν αρνητικά στον οργανισμό με το γκρειπφρουτ,τα 43 εκ των οποιων πολύ σοβαρά οπότε και θα πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρη


Nικόλα ευχαριστώ. Δεν παίρνω φάρμακα για κανένα λόγο και είμαι ενήμερη για τις αλληλεπιδράσεις που μπορεί να έχουν όταν κανείς παίρνει κάποια από αυτά τα φάρμακα. Το φωνάζουν άλλωστε συνέχεια. Για σκέτα μου λένε ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσουν ταχυπαλμίες σε υγιείς ανθρώπους και ψάχνω ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω βάση.

Με μισό που θα φάω εγώ δεν νομίζω να μου κάνει κάτι. Δεν τα τρώω συστηματικά ούτε με τα κιλά. Δεν τρώγονται άλλωστε και τόσο εύκολα. 

Απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω εάν όντως προκαλούν ταχυπαλμίες από μόνα τους. Το είπε λένε ένας καρδιολόγος σε κάποια εκπομπή το Σάββατο.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Η οδηγια ειναι γι'ανθρωπους π εχουν καρδιολογικά θεματα,για τους υγιείς δεν υπαρχει κατι,απόσο ξερω τουλαχιστον  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ArgoSixna

ταχυπαλμιες; ωστε γι αυτο λενε για την διαιτα του γκρειπφρουτ! εχω παλμογραφο , θα φαω μια μερα σε ηρεμια να δω διαφορα με αλλο φρουτο ποσο θα ανεβουν αν ανεβουν!!

----------


## margarita02

Οκ παιδιά ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Νικόλας αλλά επειδή κυκλοφορούν διάφορα δεν θα ξαναπάρω.

Για τη δίαιτα του γκρειπ φρουιτ δεν ξέρω και ούτε πιστεύω ότι κάτι κάνει τουλάχιστον σε όσους δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Έριξα μια ματιά στα φάρμακα αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτά είναι και οι ορμόνες που μπορεί να μπλοκάρει οπότε για μένα η τελευταία φορά που παίρνω.

ArgoSixna εάν ανεβάσεις παλμούς ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## ArgoSixna

τι σου ειναι η τυχη.. μολις το πετυχα σε ενα προπολεμικο περιοδικο που ξεφυλλιζα..

----------


## giannaras13

> giannaras 13 Πόσες θερμίδες έτρωγες πριν και πόσο τις έχεις ανεβάσει τώρα; Τί σε προβληματίζει δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εάν βάζεις λίπος ή μυικό ιστό; Λιπαρά τρως καθόλου;


επαιρνα 1800 και σταδιακα εχω ανεβει στις 2600 τις μερες της προπονησης και 2100 της μερες που δεν προπονουμε.. απλα στην πλατη,στους ωμους  και στα ποδια πχ. εχω πρηξιματα ευκολα, το βλεπω κιολας αλλα ανεβαζω αρκετα κιλα βδομαδα με βδομαδα  ... ενω δικεφαλοι και στηθος πριν πρηζονταν και τωρα οχι.. αυτο με προβληματιζει

----------


## margarita02

> τι σου ειναι η τυχη.. μολις το πετυχα σε ενα προπολεμικο περιοδικο που ξεφυλλιζα..


Πολύ ωραία αυτά που γράφει μακάρι να ισχύουν και για εμάς.

----------


## margarita02

> επαιρνα 1800 και σταδιακα εχω ανεβει στις 2600 τις μερες της προπονησης και 2100 της μερες που δεν προπονουμε.. απλα στην πλατη,στους ωμους  και στα ποδια πχ. εχω πρηξιματα ευκολα, το βλεπω κιολας αλλα ανεβαζω αρκετα κιλα βδομαδα με βδομαδα  ... ενω δικεφαλοι και στηθος πριν πρηζονταν και τωρα οχι.. αυτο με προβληματιζει


Κοίτα είναι όλα λίγο έως πολύ υποκειμενικά όπως τα γράφεις. Από προπόνηση, αερόβια και διατροφή εκτός από τις θερμίδες άλλη γνώση δεν υπάρχει. Αφού λες ότι παίρνεις εύκολα δύο μέτρα άνθρωπως με 2500 χιλιάδες θερμίδες κάτι άλλο φταίει.Μήπως άλλαξες κάτι στην προπόνηση;

----------


## giannaras13

> Κοίτα είναι όλα λίγο έως πολύ υποκειμενικά όπως τα γράφεις. Από προπόνηση, αερόβια και διατροφή εκτός από τις θερμίδες άλλη γνώση δεν υπάρχει. Αφού λες ότι παίρνεις εύκολα δύο μέτρα άνθρωπως με 2500 χιλιάδες θερμίδες κάτι άλλο φταίει.Μήπως άλλαξες κάτι στην προπόνηση;


αεροβιο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα... προγραμμα για ογκο του μπουρναζου #1 .. η αλλαγη στα χερια πχ. ειναι πριν εκανα με αλτηρες τωρα με μπαρα.. αν εχει τοσο πολυ σημασια αυτο

----------


## margarita02

> αεροβιο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα... προγραμμα για ογκο του μπουρναζου #1 .. η αλλαγη στα χερια πχ. ειναι πριν εκανα με αλτηρες τωρα με μπαρα.. αν εχει τοσο πολυ σημασια αυτο


Αφού άλλαξες εξοπλισμό μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. Δοκίμασε να την κάνεις όπως την έκανες και πες μας αν και έχω την εντύπωση πως με την μπάρα η άσκηση γίνεται πιο σωστά. Τί σου είναι όμως ο εγκέφαλος. Μήπως όταν κάνεις με μπάρα έχεις τα χέρια πολύ κλειστά; Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο δοκίμασε και πες μας.

----------


## psonara

παιδια εχω μια απορια...τι θα μπορουσα να πιω η' να φαω κατι στην προπονηση για να εχω ενεργεια?ευχαριστω

----------


## margarita02

Παιδιά έχω και εγώ μια απορία. Το ανθότυρο εκτός από κάποια λιπαρά που έχει έχει και καζείνη; Μπορώ το βάλω στη θέση του γιαουρτιού το βράδυ ή να αφήσω το γιαουρτι; Πού μπορώ να τό βάλω;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια το γκρειπ φρουτ είναι ενα φρούτο και δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση σε υγιή άνθρωπο να κάνει κατι , άλλο να υπάρχει ιατρικο ιστορικο που να απαγορεύει την κατανάλωσή του όπως και διαφόρων άλλων τροφων , η χρειάζετε συγκεκρημενη δίαιτα κάποια ασθένεια , μην τα τραγικοποιούμαι τα πράματα αθλούμενοι είμαστε όχι άρωστοι 
επίσης είναι γνωστο εδω και χρόνια για τις λιποτροπικές του ιδιότητες , κάποια πράγματα ισχύουν και σε υπερκατανάλωση άλλων φρούτων και τροφων , αλλα για υπερκατανάλωση μιλάμε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αφού άλλαξες εξοπλισμό μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. Δοκίμασε να την κάνεις όπως την έκανες και πες μας αν και έχω την εντύπωση πως με την μπάρα η άσκηση γίνεται πιο σωστά. Τί σου είναι όμως ο εγκέφαλος. Μήπως όταν κάνεις με μπάρα έχεις τα χέρια πολύ κλειστά; Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο δοκίμασε και πες μας.


δεν υπάρχει σωστο η λάθος εδω είναι τι μας βολεύει καλύτερα και όταν κάνουμε ενα πρόγραμμα σταθερα και αλλάξουμε μια άσκηση πχ μπάρα με αλτήρα μας δίνει την αίσθηση επειδη είχαμε συνηθίσει να κάνουμε την ίδια ότι έχουμε καλύτερο πρήξιμο και μπορει να ισχύει αυτο , αλλα δεν σημαίνει είναι καλύτερα η χειρότερα

αυτα ειναι να χαμε να λέγαμε , αυτο το σχήμα που έχει ο καθένας αυτο αναπτύσει αλλιως θα βγαίναμε φωτοτυπία αν κάναμε τις ίδιες ασκήσεις όλοι , ακούω να λένε αυτη η άσκηση θα σε κάνει κορυφη και διάφορα όσο θα δει κανείς την κορυφη απο το έβερεστ λάιβ τόσο θα δεί και κορυφη αν δεν τό χει 
απλα όταν μεγαλώνουν οι μυς λόγω μάζας θα δείξουν καποια κορύφωση αλλα όχι επι της ουσίας 
εδω βλέπουμε στα ολύμπια αθλητες με μέγιστη μυικη ανάπτυξη και ο καθένας διατηρει το σχήμα του αυτο δεν αλλάζει εδω χάνει κάποιος στο στηθος , τερας γινετε και πάλι υστερει σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο σώμα και αυτη είναι η ομορφια και η μοναδικότητα , εδω ρούχα δεν θελουμε να φοραμε ίδια με άλλους σωμα θα θέλουμε ?

απλα τα πρηξίματα που βλέπουμε στην προπόνηση και άλλες φορες τα έχουμε άλλες όχι έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο έχουμε φορτωσει υδατανθρακα και γλυκογόνο απο το φαγητο , γι αυτο στο άδειασμα οι αθλητες είναι σαν μαραμένες γαρδένιες ενω όταν τρωνε φούλ υδατανθρακα οι μυς φαίνονται σκασμένοι

επίσης θα σας πω και ενα άλλο κόλπο η μαλλον διαπίστωση που εγω έφαγα κατι χρόνια να το καταλάβω ότι ξεκινούσα να κανω δικέφαλο έκανα τα πρωτα 8-10 σετ και πρηζόταν μια χαρα στην συνεχεια επειδη εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν ξεραμε και καναμε υπερβολές μεχρι τα 20-25 που έκανα έχανα όλο το πρήξιμο και αυτο γιατι έκανα υπερβολές και στην ουσια άδειαζα τους μυς

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδιά έχω και εγώ μια απορία. Το ανθότυρο εκτός από κάποια λιπαρά που έχει έχει και καζείνη; Μπορώ το βάλω στη θέση του γιαουρτιού το βράδυ ή να αφήσω το γιαουρτι; Πού μπορώ να τό βάλω;


όπου θες το βάζεις έχει πρωτείνη καζεινη, απλα το γιαούρτι , κεφιρ το τρωμε εκτος για την πρωτείνη που δεν είναι και μεγάλες ποσότητες λόγω και της υγρασίας για τα πολύτιμα προβιοτικα που περιέχουν τούς μύκητες που είναι ευεργετικοί για την υγεία 

απλα τα τυρια ενω είναι με υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτείνες τροφες έχουν και αρκετο αλάτι , αλλα αν κραταμε χαμηλα γενικότερα στην μερα το αλάτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα 
το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν χρειάζετε τοσο ψήρισμα γιατι αν κάποιος δεν φτιάξει το σώμα του και νομίζει φταίει ότι έπειδη έφαγε αντι για γιαούρτι ανθότυρο , πλανατε οικτρά
απλα απο ένα σημειο και πάνω όχι σε άντρα αλλα σε γυναίκα που ο οργανισμός της δεν έχει υψηλες απαιτησεις σε θερμίδες μ είναι καθαρα και θεμα θερμίδων , αλλα αν έτρωγε γιαούρτι και αντικαταστησει με ανθότυρο σε ίδιες θερμίδες ούτε γατα ούτε ζημια 
ενω σε άντρα πχ εγω θα τα τρωγα και τα δυο και αν μ άρεσαν θα έτρωγα αλλα δυο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παιδια εχω μια απορια...τι θα μπορουσα να πιω η' να φαω κατι στην προπονηση για να εχω ενεργεια?ευχαριστω


στην προπόνηση δεν τρωμε τίποτε , μόνο πίνουμε νερο η κάποιο ενεργειακο ρόφημα με ηλεκτρολύτες και υδατανθρακες εύκολης απορόφησης 

ότι φαμε στην διάρκεια της μερας και πρίν την προπόνηση με αποχη τουλάχιστον 2 ωρών απο κάποιο μεγάλο βασικό γεύμα , γιατι αλλιως ούτε η χώνευση γίνετε σωστά ούτε οι μυς πρήζονται , γιατι η πόμπα (καρδια ) δουλεύει υπερωρίες απο την μια να στειλει αίμα στο στομαχι να χωνεύσει και συγχρόνως στους μυς που ασκούνται

----------


## psonara

> στην προπόνηση δεν τρωμε τίποτε , μόνο πίνουμε νερο η κάποιο ενεργειακο ρόφημα με ηλεκτρολύτες και υδατανθρακες εύκολης απορόφησης 
> 
> ότι φαμε στην διάρκεια της μερας και πρίν την προπόνηση με αποχη τουλάχιστον 2 ωρών απο κάποιο μεγάλο βασικό γεύμα , γιατι αλλιως ούτε η χώνευση γίνετε σωστά ούτε οι μυς πρήζονται , γιατι η πόμπα (καρδια ) δουλεύει υπερωρίες απο την μια να στειλει αίμα στο στομαχι να χωνεύσει και συγχρόνως στους μυς που ασκούνται


ευχαριστω κ.Τριανταφυλλου για την αμεση απαντηση σας.
βασικα δεν το εθεσα σωστα ...εννοουσα κι εγω καποιο ροφημα αν νιωσω οτι δεν εχω ενεργεια..οχι παντα...ενιοτε...κι ελεγα κανενα φυσικο χυμο που να εχω ετοιμασει απο το σπιτι.
βεβαια δεν ξερω αν θα διατηρει τα συστατικα του εκεινη την ωρα αλλα τουλαχιστον θα μου δωσει λιγη ενεργεια...
γι'αυτο ρωτησα μην κανω κανενα λαθος...αν το εγκρινετε...ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## margarita02

> όπου θες το βάζεις έχει πρωτείνη καζεινη, απλα το γιαούρτι , κεφιρ το τρωμε εκτος για την πρωτείνη που δεν είναι και μεγάλες ποσότητες λόγω και της υγρασίας για τα πολύτιμα προβιοτικα που περιέχουν τούς μύκητες που είναι ευεργετικοί για την υγεία 
> 
> απλα τα τυρια ενω είναι με υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας πρωτείνες τροφες έχουν και αρκετο αλάτι , αλλα αν κραταμε χαμηλα γενικότερα στην μερα το αλάτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα 
> το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν χρειάζετε τοσο ψήρισμα γιατι αν κάποιος δεν φτιάξει το σώμα του και νομίζει φταίει ότι έπειδη έφαγε αντι για γιαούρτι ανθότυρο , πλανατε οικτρά
> απλα απο ένα σημειο και πάνω όχι σε άντρα αλλα σε γυναίκα που ο οργανισμός της δεν έχει υψηλες απαιτησεις σε θερμίδες μ είναι καθαρα και θεμα θερμίδων , αλλα αν έτρωγε γιαούρτι και αντικαταστησει με ανθότυρο σε ίδιες θερμίδες ούτε γατα ούτε ζημια 
> ενω σε άντρα πχ εγω θα τα τρωγα και τα δυο και αν μ άρεσαν θα έτρωγα αλλα δυο


Κύριε Τριανταφύλλου ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Μην νομίζετε ότι όλα αυτά για το γκρειπ φρουιτ τα έβγαλα από το κεφάλι μου. Έτυχε και βρήκα μερικά και δεν με άφηναν να τα φάω. Όσο για το ανθότυρο κάτι έγραφε η συσκευασία για τυρόγαλα επάνω και μπερδεύτηκα. Σε αυτό που λέτε με τις θερμίδες έχετε δίκιο και εννοείται πως το γιαούρτι και το κεφίρ έχουν λιγότερες όπως και καλούς μικροοργανισμούς αλλά εκτός από αγελαδινά που βρίσκουμε με χαμηλά λιπαρά όλα τα άλλα είναι φουλ και με λιγότερες πρωτεϊνες. 

Το ανθότυρο από γεύση έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν λέει οπότε θα παραμείνει το γιούρτι.

----------


## margarita02

> δεν υπάρχει σωστο η λάθος εδω είναι τι μας βολεύει καλύτερα και όταν κάνουμε ενα πρόγραμμα σταθερα και αλλάξουμε μια άσκηση πχ μπάρα με αλτήρα μας δίνει την αίσθηση επειδη είχαμε συνηθίσει να κάνουμε την ίδια ότι έχουμε καλύτερο πρήξιμο και μπορει να ισχύει αυτο , αλλα δεν σημαίνει είναι καλύτερα η χειρότερα
> 
> αυτα ειναι να χαμε να λέγαμε , αυτο το σχήμα που έχει ο καθένας αυτο αναπτύσει αλλιως θα βγαίναμε φωτοτυπία αν κάναμε τις ίδιες ασκήσεις όλοι , ακούω να λένε αυτη η άσκηση θα σε κάνει κορυφη και διάφορα όσο θα δει κανείς την κορυφη απο το έβερεστ λάιβ τόσο θα δεί και κορυφη αν δεν τό χει 
> απλα όταν μεγαλώνουν οι μυς λόγω μάζας θα δείξουν καποια κορύφωση αλλα όχι επι της ουσίας 
> εδω βλέπουμε στα ολύμπια αθλητες με μέγιστη μυικη ανάπτυξη και ο καθένας διατηρει το σχήμα του αυτο δεν αλλάζει εδω χάνει κάποιος στο στηθος , τερας γινετε και πάλι υστερει σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο σώμα και αυτη είναι η ομορφια και η μοναδικότητα , εδω ρούχα δεν θελουμε να φοραμε ίδια με άλλους σωμα θα θέλουμε ?
> 
> απλα τα πρηξίματα που βλέπουμε στην προπόνηση και άλλες φορες τα έχουμε άλλες όχι έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο έχουμε φορτωσει υδατανθρακα και γλυκογόνο απο το φαγητο , γι αυτο στο άδειασμα οι αθλητες είναι σαν μαραμένες γαρδένιες ενω όταν τρωνε φούλ υδατανθρακα οι μυς φαίνονται σκασμένοι
> 
> επίσης θα σας πω και ενα άλλο κόλπο η μαλλον διαπίστωση που εγω έφαγα κατι χρόνια να το καταλάβω ότι ξεκινούσα να κανω δικέφαλο έκανα τα πρωτα 8-10 σετ και πρηζόταν μια χαρα στην συνεχεια επειδη εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν ξεραμε και καναμε υπερβολές μεχρι τα 20-25 που έκανα έχανα όλο το πρήξιμο και αυτο γιατι έκανα υπερβολές και στην ουσια άδειαζα τους μυς


 :03. Thumb up:  Σωστά. Υπάρχει ο υποκειμενικός παράγοντας ο οποίος συχνά παραβλέπεται. Πιο πάνω πρόκειται για το ίδιο άτομο που λέει πως χρησιμοποιούσε αλτήρες και άλλαξε με μπάρα και δεν είχε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Συχνά όμως όλο αυτό μας λένε πως χρειάζεται να γίνεται η άσκηση και με μπάρα γιατί γυμνάζει διαφορετικά. Δε βγαίνει να πει κανείς α εσένα σε πιάνει με αλτήρες κάντην με αλτήρες εσένα με μπάρα κάντην με μπάρα γι αυτό και δουλεύουμε κατά καιρούς και τις δύο. Ακόμα πάντως δεν μάθαμε τί έφταιγε.

----------


## kazos_GR

> Παιδιά έχω και εγώ μια απορία. Το ανθότυρο εκτός από κάποια λιπαρά που έχει έχει και καζείνη; Μπορώ το βάλω στη θέση του γιαουρτιού το βράδυ ή να αφήσω το γιαουρτι; Πού μπορώ να τό βάλω;


επειδη εχω τελιωσει τυροκομος θα σου πω το εξης στο γαλα η καζεινη ειναι το 80% τις πρωτεινης που υπαρχει .Η οποια ομως μενει στο τυρι οποτε το τυρογαλο που μενει δεν εχει καζεινη ομως οταν πας να βγαλεις ανθοτυρο βαζεις τυρογαλο που δεν εχει καζεινη οπως ειπα αλλα! στο ανθοτυρο ριχνεις λιγο γαλα οποτε θα εχει λιγο καζεινη (πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα) καμια σχεση με καποιο γιαουρτι η καποιο  αλλο προιον. απο κει και περα οτι σε βολευει κανεις .

----------


## margarita02

> επειδη εχω τελιωσει τυροκομος θα σου πω το εξης στο γαλα η καζεινη ειναι το 80% τις πρωτεινης που υπαρχει .Η οποια ομως μενει στο τυρι οποτε το τυρογαλο που μενει δεν εχει καζεινη ομως οταν πας να βγαλεις ανθοτυρο βαζεις τυρογαλο που δεν εχει καζεινη οπως ειπα αλλα! στο ανθοτυρο ριχνεις λιγο γαλα οποτε θα εχει λιγο καζεινη (πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα) καμια σχεση με καποιο γιαουρτι η καποιο  αλλο προιον. απο κει και περα οτι σε βολευει κανεις .


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα είναι πιο κατανοητό από το πού προέρχεται η καζεΐνη. Δηλ. όλα τα τυριά περιέχουν έστω και λίγη; Και η ricotta; Το ρωτάω γιατί πολλά γράφουν επάνω προιόν τυρογάλακτος και στα αγγλικά whey χωρίς να αναγράφεται κάτι άλλο. π.χ. το γάλα που λες οτι ρίχνετε μέσα.

----------


## kazos_GR

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα είναι πιο κατανοητό από το πού προέρχεται η καζεΐνη. Δηλ. όλα τα τυριά περιέχουν έστω και λίγη; Και η ricotta; Το ρωτάω γιατί πολλά γράφουν επάνω προιόν τυρογάλακτος και στα αγγλικά whey χωρίς να αναγράφεται κάτι άλλο. π.χ. το γάλα που λες οτι ρίχνετε μέσα.


τα τυρια περιεχουν πολυ καζεινη .
τα τυρια ΤΥΡΟΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΣ δεν περιεχουν καζεινη εκτος και αν προσθεσουμε γαλα κατα την παρασκευει τους τωρα για την ricotta δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω γιατι δεν ειναι εληνικο και δεν το εχω ψάξει ουτε εμαθα να το φτιαχνω στην σχολη . πχ η μυζηθρα που δεν βαζουμε καθολου γαλα δεν περιεχει καζεινη

----------


## margarita02

> τα τυρια περιεχουν πολυ καζεινη .
> τα τυρια ΤΥΡΟΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΣ δεν περιεχουν καζεινη εκτος και αν προσθεσουμε γαλα κατα την παρασκευει τους τωρα για την ricotta δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω γιατι δεν ειναι εληνικο και δεν το εχω ψάξει ουτε εμαθα να το φτιαχνω στην σχολη . πχ η μυζηθρα που δεν βαζουμε καθολου γαλα δεν περιεχει καζεινη


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σωστά. Υπάρχει ο υποκειμενικός παράγοντας ο οποίος συχνά παραβλέπεται. Πιο πάνω πρόκειται για το ίδιο άτομο που λέει πως χρησιμοποιούσε αλτήρες και άλλαξε με μπάρα και δεν είχε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Συχνά όμως όλο αυτό μας λένε πως χρειάζεται να γίνεται η άσκηση και με μπάρα γιατί γυμνάζει διαφορετικά. Δε βγαίνει να πει κανείς α εσένα σε πιάνει με αλτήρες κάντην με αλτήρες εσένα με μπάρα κάντην με μπάρα γι αυτό και δουλεύουμε κατά καιρούς και τις δύο. Ακόμα πάντως δεν μάθαμε τί έφταιγε.


πολλες φορες λένε κατι , μπορει να έχει κάποια βαση όμως δεν μπορούν να το αιτιολογήσουν ,,εγω όμως θα δώσω μια εξήγηση όσο μπορώ βέβαια γραπτά.
κάποιους η μπάρα  και σωστα θεωρείτε βασική άσκηση , επειδη απλα δουλεύουν και τα δυο χέρια συγκεντρωμένα ,μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μεγάλο βάρος και νομίζουμε έτσι θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη , όμως δεν είναι έτσι γιατι κλέβουμε με την μεση και γενικά με το παλάντζο και μπορει αν δουλέψουμε συγκεντρωμένα και αυστηρα με αλτήρες να έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα 
οπότε δεν είναι σωστο το ένα και λάθος το άλλο η καλύτερη η μια μεθοδος η η άλλη , απλα τι μας βολεύει και νιώθουμε την άσκηση καλύτερα 

το σ'ίγουρο είναι ότι με όποιο δρόμο και αν ακολουθήσουμε αν τον περπατήσουμε σωστα θα φτάσουμε στον ίδιο προορισμό όταν κάνουμε μπάρα και αλτηρες το κλασικο είναι μετα το ζέσταμα βάζουμε μπάρα που βάζουμε κιλα και αυστηρα και μετα ακολουθούν  πιο απομονωτικές ασκήσεις με αλτήρες η αυτοσυγκέντρωση 

αλλα και αναποδα να γινει πάλι δεν είναι λάθος , έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δύο και απλα σαν αλλαγη δεν είδα κάποια διαφορα , αλλα λόγω του ότι δεν θέλω όρθιος να βάζω υπερβολικά κιλα για να γυμνάσω δικεφάλους επειδη αντέχουν και ζορίζω μέση και σπονδυλικη στηλη γενικότερα , μ αρέσει να ξεκινάω καθιστός με αλτήρες ούτως ώστε αν κάνω μετα με μπάρα με λιγότερο βάρος να έχω μεγάλο σοκάρισμα στους δικεφάλους

----------


## giannaras13

πρωτον ευχαριστω τον κ. Τριανταφυλλου,που εμμεσως απαντησε σε αυτο που ειχα ρωτησει,γιατι το παρατηρησα στα πλαισια  "μυς/πρηξιμο" ας το πω ετσι... Με μπαρα θα συνεχισω να το κανω,τουλαχιστον τωρα που ειναι το πρωτο προγραμμα ογκου που ακολουθω (προγραμμα για ογκο του μπουρναζου # 1) δεν θα το αλλαξω ... πρωτα μπαρα και μετα αυτοσυγκεντρωσης..

----------


## margarita02

> πολλες φορες λένε κατι , μπορει να έχει κάποια βαση όμως δεν μπορούν να το αιτιολογήσουν ,,εγω όμως θα δώσω μια εξήγηση όσο μπορώ βέβαια γραπτά.
> κάποιους η μπάρα  και σωστα θεωρείτε βασική άσκηση , επειδη απλα δουλεύουν και τα δυο χέρια συγκεντρωμένα ,μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μεγάλο βάρος και νομίζουμε έτσι θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη , όμως δεν είναι έτσι γιατι κλέβουμε με την μεση και γενικά με το παλάντζο και μπορει αν δουλέψουμε συγκεντρωμένα και αυστηρα με αλτήρες να έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα 
> οπότε δεν είναι σωστο το ένα και λάθος το άλλο η καλύτερη η μια μεθοδος η η άλλη , απλα τι μας βολεύει και νιώθουμε την άσκηση καλύτερα 
> 
> το σ'ίγουρο είναι ότι με όποιο δρόμο και αν ακολουθήσουμε αν τον περπατήσουμε σωστα θα φτάσουμε στον ίδιο προορισμό όταν κάνουμε μπάρα και αλτηρες το κλασικο είναι μετα το ζέσταμα βάζουμε μπάρα που βάζουμε κιλα και αυστηρα και μετα ακολουθούν  πιο απομονωτικές ασκήσεις με αλτήρες η αυτοσυγκέντρωση 
> 
> αλλα και αναποδα να γινει πάλι δεν είναι λάθος , έχω δοκιμάσει και τα δύο και απλα σαν αλλαγη δεν είδα κάποια διαφορα , αλλα λόγω του ότι δεν θέλω όρθιος να βάζω υπερβολικά κιλα για να γυμνάσω δικεφάλους επειδη αντέχουν και ζορίζω μέση και σπονδυλικη στηλη γενικότερα , μ αρέσει να ξεκινάω καθιστός με αλτήρες ούτως ώστε αν κάνω μετα με μπάρα με λιγότερο βάρος να έχω μεγάλο σοκάρισμα στους δικεφάλους


Πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> επειδη εχω τελιωσει τυροκομος θα σου πω το εξης στο γαλα η καζεινη ειναι το 80% τις πρωτεινης που υπαρχει .Η οποια ομως μενει στο τυρι οποτε το τυρογαλο που μενει δεν εχει καζεινη ομως οταν πας να βγαλεις ανθοτυρο βαζεις τυρογαλο που δεν εχει καζεινη οπως ειπα αλλα! στο ανθοτυρο ριχνεις λιγο γαλα οποτε θα εχει λιγο καζεινη (πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα) καμια σχεση με καποιο γιαουρτι η καποιο  αλλο προιον. απο κει και περα οτι σε βολευει κανεις .


λόγω ειδικότητας πολυ χρήσιμη η επεξήγησή σου για τα τυριά σαν ενημέρωση για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν καλύτερη άποψη και γνώση για τις συγκεκρημένες πρωτείνες , απλα να τονίσω οι λεπτομέρειες αυτες ελέχιστη σημασία έχουν και όλες οι πρωτείνες απο όποιες πηγές και να προέρχονται είναι χρ'ήσιμες για τον οργανισμό και το χτήσιμο μυικής μάζας , ακόμη και οι φυτικής προέλευσης , όπως έχουμε αναφέρει και στο φόρουμ λαμβάνονται στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτεινών και με κατάλληλο συνδιασμό τροφων γίνονται πλήρης όπως και οι ζωικής προέλευσης , ένα παράδειγμα που έχουμε αναφέρει πολλες φορες στο φόρουμ οι φακές με το ρύζι

----------


## kazos_GR

> λόγω ειδικότητας πολυ χρήσιμη η επεξήγησή σου για τα τυριά σαν ενημέρωση για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν καλύτερη άποψη και γνώση για τις συγκεκρημένες πρωτείνες , απλα να τονίσω οι λεπτομέρειες αυτες ελέχιστη σημασία έχουν και όλες οι πρωτείνες απο όποιες πηγές και να προέρχονται είναι χρ'ήσιμες για τον οργανισμό και το χτήσιμο μυικής μάζας , ακόμη και οι φυτικής προέλευσης , όπως έχουμε αναφέρει και στο φόρουμ λαμβάνονται στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτεινών και με κατάλληλο συνδιασμό τροφων γίνονται πλήρης όπως και οι ζωικής προέλευσης , ένα παράδειγμα που έχουμε αναφέρει πολλες φορες στο φόρουμ οι φακές με το ρύζι


+1

----------


## Andria

> στην προπόνηση δεν τρωμε τίποτε , μόνο πίνουμε νερο η κάποιο ενεργειακο ρόφημα με ηλεκτρολύτες και υδατανθρακες εύκολης απορόφησης 
> 
> ότι φαμε στην διάρκεια της μερας και πρίν την προπόνηση με αποχη τουλάχιστον 2 ωρών απο κάποιο μεγάλο βασικό γεύμα , γιατι αλλιως ούτε η χώνευση γίνετε σωστά ούτε οι μυς πρήζονται , γιατι η πόμπα (καρδια ) δουλεύει υπερωρίες απο την μια να στειλει αίμα στο στομαχι να χωνεύσει και συγχρόνως στους μυς που ασκούνται


Κυριε Τριανταφυλλου, δεδομενης αυτης της δηλωσης σας μου δημιουργηθηκε προβληματιμος σχετικα με την χωνευση και αυτο π λετε για τουλαχιστο 2 ωρες, εγω σχεδον παντα πηγαινω προπο μια ωρα μετα που εχω φαει το πρωτο γευμα (πρωινο) λαθος ειναι ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Andria θα εξηγήσω και θα καταλάβεις , το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο καθένας αν το φαγητό πρίν την προπόνηση τον επηρεάζει θα το καταλάβει απο μόνος του και αν είναι κάτι που γίνετε συνέχεια και δεν έχει μέτρο σύγκρισης τότε θα το καταλάβει αν αλλάξει μερικές φορες τις συνήθειες του και θα δεί πως νιώθει καλύτερα και πως ανταποκρίνετε καλύτερα στην προπόνηση , δηλαδη γεμάτο στομάχι και προπόνηση αυτομάτως σημαίνει υπερωρία στην καρδιά , περισσότεροι σφυγμοι για τον ίδιο λόγο 

απλα όπως διευκρίνησες μετα το πρωινό πηγαίνεις για προπόνηση σε μια ώρα .  αυτο έχει να κάνει και με το είδος της τροφής , οπότε ενα γεύμα ελαφρύ όπως το πρωινό δεν μπορεί να συγκριθει με μεσημεριανό όπου μπορεί να φάμε πρωτείνη κρέας ψάρι , όσπρια κτλ και χρειάζετε στάνταρ το δίωρο να αφομοιωθεί και να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε προπόνηση , δηλαδη το ρεζουμε αυτων που λέω είναι το είδος της τροφής και η ποσότητα 

εγω να δώσω ενα παράδειγμα όταν καμια φορα δεν είχα χρόνο και κυριακές πήγαινα να κάνω προπόνηση πρωί δεν έτρωγα κανονικό πρωινο αλλα ενα πακέτο μπισκότα μιράντα παπαδοπούλου ένα ελληνικό διπλό καφε και σε ούτε μια ώρα πήγαινα και έβγαζα προπόνηση και μετα αφου έπινα το ρόφημα πρωτείνης έκανα ενα κανονικο γεύμα μεταπροπονητικό 
αλλα αν έτρωγα καμια μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα σιγα να μην προλάβαινα να χωνέψω και να βγάλω σωστη προπόνηση

----------


## Andria

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας καταλαβα τι θέλετε να πειτε  :03. Thumb up:  Εγω με ενα πιτακι ειμαι στο πρωινο, χορταστικο γευμα ειναι αλλα  οχι βαρυ και δεν νιωθω και σκασμενη  μετα απο αυτο ουτε καποια ενοχληση στην προπο οποτε πιστευω οκ ειμαι  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βεβαίως  είσαι μια χαρα και καλα κάνεις και ρωτάς γιατι όλα είναι υπο προυποθέσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos1234

κ ηλια θελω να ρωτησω..οταν πειναμε σημαινει οτι εχουμε χωνεψει σοι και καλα το προηγουμενο γευμα η οχι απαρατητα?

και αμα εγω νιωθω ετοιμος για προπονηση μετα απο 1.5 ωρα μετα απο μεσημεριανο σημαινει οτι εχω χονεψει η οχι απαραιτητηα?

το τσιτ αν γινει στο γευμα πριν κ μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλο?Αν γινει πριν κ ειναι βαρυ κατα πασα πιθανοτητ θα μας κανει την ροπονηση λιγοτερηο αποδοτικη.αν γινει ομως μετα τοτε τ τσιτ εχει νοημα?

----------


## Alexander123

Καλισπερα σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω για εναν φιλο μου ....
Ειναι 85 kg παει γυμναστηριο 2 χρονια τωρα και θελει να κατεβει 5 κιλα κατω χωρις ομως να τα χασει αποτομα και 
κρεμασει η οτιδιποτε αλλο .... τι πρεπει να προσεξει?? να εχει λιγο υδατανθρακα και υψηλη πρωτεινη? ευχαριστω...

----------


## kotopoulos

καλησπερα….να ξεκινησω με μια ερωτηση,αν και εχω πολλες αποριες,μετα απο απειρο διαβασμα εδω στο φορουμ…..για να μη κουραζω λοιπον εξαρχης….ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης….1.73 και 70 κιλα…εχω βαλει εδω και δεκα μερες τη βρωμη στη διατροφη μου αλλα μονο για πρωινο…βαζω περιπου μισο μπολ γαλα 1.5% και 8 κουταλιες μεγαλες βρωμης μαζι με μιση κουταλια κακαο….ειναι σωστη η ποσοτητα βρωμης που καταναλωνω καθε πρωι…η θα παρω ανεπυθημητα κιλα και λιπος…οι ποσοτητες πρωινου με βρωμη ειναι το ιδιο γιαυτους που θελουν να γραμμωσουν και ιδια με αυτους που βρισκονται σε ογκο?..αυτο για αρχη…ευχαριστω και περιμενω τα "φωτα σας"

----------


## Steloukos

> καλησπερα….να ξεκινησω με μια ερωτηση,αν και εχω πολλες αποριες,μετα απο απειρο διαβασμα εδω στο φορουμ…..για να μη κουραζω λοιπον εξαρχης….ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης….1.73 και 70 κιλα…εχω βαλει εδω και δεκα μερες τη βρωμη στη διατροφη μου αλλα μονο για πρωινο…βαζω περιπου μισο μπολ γαλα 1.5% και 8 κουταλιες μεγαλες βρωμης μαζι με μιση κουταλια κακαο….ειναι σωστη η ποσοτητα βρωμης που καταναλωνω καθε πρωι…η θα παρω ανεπυθημητα κιλα και λιπος…οι ποσοτητες πρωινου με βρωμη ειναι το ιδιο γιαυτους που θελουν να γραμμωσουν και ιδια με αυτους που βρισκονται σε ογκο?..αυτο για αρχη…ευχαριστω και περιμενω τα "φωτα σας"


Πως λες οτι εκανες απειρο διαβασμα στο φορουμ??Απο την ερωτηση σου φαινεται να μν εχεις διαβασει και πολυ...Τεσπα στο ερωτημα σου.Καλη ειναι η ποσοτητα βρωμης που τρως και δεν θα παρεις λιπος απο αυτην μην αγχωνεσαι.Η ποσοτητα βρωμης στο πρωινο εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες και το τι θελει ο καθενας,δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα για αυτους που θελουν ογκο η για αυτους που θελουν γραμμωση.Διαβασε παραπανω πραματα στο φορουμ πανω στον τομεα της διατροφης να εμπλουτισεις περισσοτερο τις γνωσεις σου :02. Welcome: .

----------


## kotopoulos

> Πως λες οτι εκανες απειρο διαβασμα στο φορουμ??Απο την ερωτηση σου φαινεται να μν εχεις διαβασει και πολυ...Τεσπα στο ερωτημα σου.Καλη ειναι η ποσοτητα βρωμης που τρως και δεν θα παρεις λιπος απο αυτην μην αγχωνεσαι.Η ποσοτητα βρωμης στο πρωινο εξαρταται απο πολλους παραγοντες και το τι θελει ο καθενας,δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα για αυτους που θελουν ογκο η για αυτους που θελουν γραμμωση.Διαβασε παραπανω πραματα στο φορουμ πανω στον τομεα της διατροφης να εμπλουτισεις περισσοτερο τις γνωσεις σου.


οκ φιλε μου ευχαριστω…παντως διαβαζω παααρα πολυ καθε μερα εδω και μια βδομαδα…..θα παραθεσω και διατροφη για συμβουλες απο μερους σας…εκει που δε μπορουσα με τιποτα το quaker τωρα το λατρευω…..

----------


## sanitarium20

Και εγω έμαθα το Quaker από δω μέσα και το αγάπησα!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κ ηλια θελω να ρωτησω..οταν πειναμε σημαινει οτι εχουμε χωνεψει σοι και καλα το προηγουμενο γευμα η οχι απαρατητα?
> 
> και αμα εγω νιωθω ετοιμος για προπονηση μετα απο 1.5 ωρα μετα απο μεσημεριανο σημαινει οτι εχω χονεψει η οχι απαραιτητηα?
> 
> το τσιτ αν γινει στο γευμα πριν κ μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλο?Αν γινει πριν κ ειναι βαρυ κατα πασα πιθανοτητ θα μας κανει την ροπονηση λιγοτερηο αποδοτικη.αν γινει ομως μετα τοτε τ τσιτ εχει νοημα?


όταν πεινάμε βεβαίως σημαίνει πως έχουμε χωνέψει..
απλα το αίσθημα της πείνας είναι πιο έντονο μετα απο ένα μεγάλο γεύμα που μετα όταν χωνέψουμε επειδη το στομάχι ήδη έχει ανοίξει είναι έντονο το κενό που έχει δημιουργηθεί 
όσο περισσότερο τρώμε τόσο πιο πολυ πεινάμε όταν χωνέψουμε και αν μείνουμε νηστικοι για ώρες μετα απο κάποιο διάστημα φεύγει το αίσθημα της πείνας και πιο πολύ νιώθουμε ατονία εξάντληση και έλλειψη ενέργειας , η πείνα είναι μέχρι να μαζέψει το στομάχι και μετα φευγουν τα έντονα συμπτώματα της πείνας και βγαίνουν τα πιο δύσκολα και επικίνδυνα 

και όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω ο χρόνος που θα είμαστε έτοιμοι για προπόνηση εξαρτατε απο το είδος της τροφής και την ποσότητα και καλύτερα το καταλαβαίνει αυτος που τα έφαγε 

το τσίτ είναι τσίτ και το κάνουμε να γουστάρουμε τι τα μπερδεύεις για το πότε είναι καλύτερο , σίγουρα όχι πρίν τον ύπνο γιατι θα μας χαλάσει και δεν θα κάνουμε καλό ύπνο απο κεί και πέρα το κάνει όποτε γουστάρει ο καθένας ,αρκεί να μην τον επηρεάσει σ αυτο που θέλει να κάνει , δηλαδη αν το φάει το πιτόγυρο πρίν την προπόνηση και δεν περάσει αρκετη ώρα , πως θα κάνει προπόνηση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> καλησπερα….να ξεκινησω με μια ερωτηση,αν και εχω πολλες αποριες,μετα απο απειρο διαβασμα εδω στο φορουμ…..για να μη κουραζω λοιπον εξαρχης….ειμαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης….1.73 και 70 κιλα…εχω βαλει εδω και δεκα μερες τη βρωμη στη διατροφη μου αλλα μονο για πρωινο…βαζω περιπου μισο μπολ γαλα 1.5% και 8 κουταλιες μεγαλες βρωμης μαζι με μιση κουταλια κακαο….ειναι σωστη η ποσοτητα βρωμης που καταναλωνω καθε πρωι…η θα παρω ανεπυθημητα κιλα και λιπος…οι ποσοτητες πρωινου με βρωμη ειναι το ιδιο γιαυτους που θελουν να γραμμωσουν και ιδια με αυτους που βρισκονται σε ογκο?..αυτο για αρχη…ευχαριστω και περιμενω τα "φωτα σας"


το άν θα γραμμώσεις η θα βάλεις όγκο δεν εξαρτάτε καθόλου μόνο απο την ποσότητα βρώμης , αλλα απο το σύνολο θερμίδων στην ημέρα και αν τρώς υποθερμιδικά η υπερθερμιδικά , οπότε η βρώμη πως να παίξει ρόλο αν είναι πάνω κάτω 50 γραμμάρια 

οπότε αν διάβασες το φόρουμ θα δείς ότι η γράμμωση έχει να κάνει με το σύνολο θερμίδων και την ποιότητα της τροφής ώστε να δίνουμε στο σώμα τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά και δεν είναι μόνο θέμα θερμίδων , γιατι δεν θέλουμε απλα να χάσουμε βάρος αλλα να χάσουμε λίπος και να κρατήσουμε και να ανεβάσουμε μυικό ιστό

----------


## kotopoulos

> το άν θα γραμμώσεις η θα βάλεις όγκο δεν εξαρτάτε καθόλου μόνο απο την ποσότητα βρώμης , αλλα απο το σύνολο θερμίδων στην ημέρα και αν τρώς υποθερμιδικά η υπερθερμιδικά , οπότε η βρώμη πως να παίξει ρόλο αν είναι πάνω κάτω 50 γραμμάρια 
> 
> οπότε αν διάβασες το φόρουμ θα δείς ότι η γράμμωση έχει να κάνει με το σύνολο θερμίδων και την ποιότητα της τροφής ώστε να δίνουμε στο σώμα τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά και δεν είναι μόνο θέμα θερμίδων , γιατι δεν θέλουμε απλα να χάσουμε βάρος αλλα να χάσουμε λίπος και να κρατήσουμε και να ανεβάσουμε μυικό ιστό


ευχαριστω ηλια…θα παραθεσω διατροφη για συμβουλες.

----------


## kotopoulos

Καλησπερα και παλι….θελω να επανερθω με το ζητημα του νερου….επειδη δεν εχω τη πολυτελεια να πινω λιγο λιγο ωστε να φτασω 3-4 λιτρα την ημερα που θελω να καταναλωνω..λογω δουλειας….οταν επιστρεφω απογευματακι κατα τις 5 και τελειωνω τη προπονηση γυρω στις 6.30 θα φαω το γευμα μου και μετα περιπου απο 1 ωρα αχιζω και πινω συνεχως νερο ωστε να φτασω στα 3-4 λιτρα…κανω σωστα που το πινω μονοκοπανια….μετα το πρωτο 1.5 λιτρο νιωθω φουσκωμα και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζοριζομαι για το δευτερο αλλα σιγα σιγα τα καταφερνω….ειναι σωστο λοιπον..η θα εχω καποιο προβλημα κατακρατησης…η στο θεμα χωνεψης??…αυτο το κανω καθε μερα ιδιες ωρες…και τα αποτελεσματα εκτος απο τα φουσκωματα…ειναι και οι απειρες φορες τουαλετα μεχρι αργα το βραδυ……..αν πρεπει να διακοψω αυτον το τροπο πωσης νερου,αν ειναι υποχρεωτικο λογω υγειας η και οσο αφορα το θεμα της γραμμωσης,απλα θα πιεστω να βρω τον σωστο τροπο…..ευχαριστω…περιμενω τα ''φωτα σας''.

----------


## margarita02

> Καλησπερα και παλι….θελω να επανερθω με το ζητημα του νερου….επειδη δεν εχω τη πολυτελεια να πινω λιγο λιγο ωστε να φτασω 3-4 λιτρα την ημερα που θελω να καταναλωνω..λογω δουλειας….οταν επιστρεφω απογευματακι κατα τις 5 και τελειωνω τη προπονηση γυρω στις 6.30 θα φαω το γευμα μου και μετα περιπου απο 1 ωρα αχιζω και πινω συνεχως νερο ωστε να φτασω στα 3-4 λιτρα…κανω σωστα που το πινω μονοκοπανια….μετα το πρωτο 1.5 λιτρο νιωθω φουσκωμα και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζοριζομαι για το δευτερο αλλα σιγα σιγα τα καταφερνω….ειναι σωστο λοιπον..η θα εχω καποιο προβλημα κατακρατησης…η στο θεμα χωνεψης??…αυτο το κανω καθε μερα ιδιες ωρες…και τα αποτελεσματα εκτος απο τα φουσκωματα…ειναι και οι απειρες φορες τουαλετα μεχρι αργα το βραδυ……..αν πρεπει να διακοψω αυτον το τροπο πωσης νερου,αν ειναι υποχρεωτικο λογω υγειας η και οσο αφορα το θεμα της γραμμωσης,απλα θα πιεστω να βρω τον σωστο τροπο…..ευχαριστω…περιμενω τα ''φωτα σας''.


Δεν είναι αυτός ο ιδανικός τρόπος. Μπορεί εσένα π.χ. αυτό να μην σου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα ή να σου δημιουργήσει στο μέλλον π.χ. αραίωση των ηλεκτρολυτών στο αίμα εάν το νάτριο που παίρνεις από τη διατροφή δεν επαρκεί, αλλά σε άλλους να δημιουργήσει. Π.χ. στη γιαγιά μου. 

Το νερό είναι καλύτερα να το πίνουμε π.χ. δύο ποτήρια πριν το γεύμα και όχι αμέσως μετά. Δεν θα πάθεις και κάτι να το πιεις αμέσως μετά εάν το ξεχάσεις απλά λέμε αυτό που γνωρίζουμε ως πιο σωστό. Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που επιβάλλεται να πιεις νερό αμέσως μετά όπως εάν καταναλώσεις κάτι πολύ αλμυρό. Το πιο σωστό είναι το νερό να το πίνουμε ενδιάμεσα στα γεύματα, πριν τα γεύματα, το πρωί με το που ξυπνάμε, κατά τη διάρκεια της γυμναστικής και όποτε άλλοτε διψάμε. Εάν το πίνεις με το ζόρι για να καλύψεις τα 4 λίτρα που θεωρείς πως χρειάζεσαι κάνεις κάτι καταναγκαστικά και δεν χρειάζεται. Καταναλώνεις 4 χιλιάδες θερμίδες; Προσπάθησε να καταναλώνεις τα μισά πριν το γεύμα π.χ από το πρωί που ξυπνάς, στο δρόμο για τη δουλειά λίγο πριν φας και τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι το βράδυ. Εάν δεν διψάς μην το πίνεις τόσο πολύ. Είναι και χειμώνας και μπορείς να πιες και κανένα ρόφημα. Υγρό είναι κι αυτό.

----------


## kotopoulos

> Δεν είναι αυτός ο ιδανικός τρόπος. Μπορεί εσένα π.χ. αυτό να μην σου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα ή να σου δημιουργήσει στο μέλλον π.χ. αραίωση των ηλεκτρολυτών στο αίμα εάν το νάτριο που παίρνεις από τη διατροφή δεν επαρκεί, αλλά σε άλλους να δημιουργήσει. Π.χ. στη γιαγιά μου. 
> 
> Το νερό είναι καλύτερα να το πίνουμε π.χ. δύο ποτήρια πριν το γεύμα και όχι αμέσως μετά. Δεν θα πάθεις και κάτι να το πιεις αμέσως μετά εάν το ξεχάσεις απλά λέμε αυτό που γνωρίζουμε ως πιο σωστό. Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που επιβάλλεται να πιεις νερό αμέσως μετά όπως εάν καταναλώσεις κάτι πολύ αλμυρό. Το πιο σωστό είναι το νερό να το πίνουμε ενδιάμεσα στα γεύματα, πριν τα γεύματα, το πρωί με το που ξυπνάμε, κατά τη διάρκεια της γυμναστικής και όποτε άλλοτε διψάμε. Εάν το πίνεις με το ζόρι για να καλύψεις τα 4 λίτρα που θεωρείς πως χρειάζεσαι κάνεις κάτι καταναγκαστικά και δεν χρειάζεται. Καταναλώνεις 4 χιλιάδες θερμίδες; Προσπάθησε να καταναλώνεις τα μισά πριν το γεύμα π.χ από το πρωί που ξυπνάς, στο δρόμο για τη δουλειά λίγο πριν φας και τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι το βράδυ. Εάν δεν διψάς μην το πίνεις τόσο πολύ. Είναι και χειμώνας και μπορείς να πιες και κανένα ρόφημα. Υγρό είναι κι αυτό.


ναι οκ…αλλα ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι το νερο βοηθαει στη γραμμωση αλλα και στο καψιμο λιπους….εαν δε εχω τη δυνατοτητα να το πινω σταδιακα σε ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας..και το πινω ετσι οπως ειπα δε βοηθα στο σωμα  καθως και στη γραμμωση και στο χασιμο του λιπους που εχω βαλει σκοπο??…α…εμαι 1.73 και 69.5 κιλα….και το προβλημα μου ειναι το λιπος στη κοιλια…οχι ιδιαιτερο αλλα και μη επιτρεπτο ωστε να φανουν οι κοιλιακοι…θα παραθεσω και γευματα.

----------


## margarita02

> ναι οκ…αλλα ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι το νερο βοηθαει στη γραμμωση αλλα και στο καψιμο λιπους….εαν δε εχω τη δυνατοτητα να το πινω σταδιακα σε ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας..και το πινω ετσι οπως ειπα δε βοηθα στο σωμα  καθως και στη γραμμωση και στο χασιμο του λιπους που εχω βαλει σκοπο??…α…εμαι 1.73 και 69.5 κιλα….και το προβλημα μου ειναι το λιπος στη κοιλια…οχι ιδιαιτερο αλλα και μη επιτρεπτο ωστε να φανουν οι κοιλιακοι…θα παραθεσω και γευματα.


Στη γράμμωση και στο κάψιμο λίπους δεν βοηθάει με την ένοια μάλλον που το έχεις καταλάβει. Δεν θα κάψεις περισσότερες θερμίδες ή λίπος με το να πίνεις περισσότερο νερό. Το θερμιδικό ισοζύγιο είναι αυτό που θα κάνει τη διαφορά. Το νερό το πίνουμε γιατί χάνονται υγρά από το σώμα και με τη διατροφή αλλά και την άσκηση και η αφυδάτωση και η κούραση που θα ακουλουθήσουν εάν το παραλείπεις δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν ιδιαίτερα ούτε προπόνηση να βγάλεις ούτε να νιώθεις καλά. Εάν δεν σου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα μπορείς να το πίνεις όποια ώρα θες. Εάν θες να κάνεις το σωστό, εάν δηλ. βρεις τρόπο είναι αυτό που περιγράψαμε πιο πάνω.

----------


## kotopoulos

8 το πρωι…μισο μπολ γαλα 1.5% με 70 περιπου γραμμαρια βρωμης μιση κουταλια κακαο και μιση στεβια
1 φετα ολικης ψωμι με ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο…αυτο για ξεκινημα πριν τη δουλεια.

γυρω στις 11 εχω μια πιτα τορτιγιας με ψητα λαχανικα αρακα καροτο πιπερια κρεμμυδι με στηθος κοτοπουλο ψητο.
κατα τις 2 δυο φετες ολικης σε μορφη τοστ με μια φετα τυρι τρικαλινο 10% μια φετα βραστη γαλοπουλα και ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο.
 αυτα μεχρι τις 5.30 που ξεκινω προπονηση.
κατα τις 6.45 κυριο γευμα.
κυριακη-μοσχαρακι σπαλα λεμονατο με καστανο ρυζι…….κατα τις 8.30 το βραδυ σα τελευταιο γευμα 1 κεσεδακι κοτατζ με 6-7 αμυγδαλα ψημενα και λιγο κανελλα.

δευτερα το ιδιο γευμα και το βραδυ αντι για κοτατζ…μαρουλι πιπεριες και τονο σαλατα…
τριτη…φακες νεροβραστες με λιγο ρυζι καστανο και κρεμμυδι….στις 20.30 κοτατζ αμυγδαλα και κανελα.
τεταρτη το ιδιο γευμα και αντι για κοτατζ….σαλατα,
πεμπτη…στηθος κοτοπουλο με καστανο ρυζι η ψητα λαχανικα και το βραδακι κοτατζ αμυγδαλα και κανελα
παρασκευη….μακαρονια ολικης νεροβραστα με πιπεριες τονο και κρεμμυδια…η ενα μπιφτεκι γαλοπουλας με ρυζι….και βραδακι κοτατζ.
σαβατο καποιες φορες το εχω ελευθερο…οκ δε ξεφευγω….ισως λιγο ψαρονεφρι με πατατες φουρνου η γλυκοπατατα.
ενδιαμεσα στο βραδυνο και στο απογευματινο παντα πινω πρασινο τσαι με μιση κουταλια μελι.
επισης σχεδον καθημερινα καταναλωνω 30 γραμμαρια μαυρη σοκολατα με 74% κακαο….να επαναλαβω οτι ειμαι 38 χρονων 173 υψος και 69.5 κιλα…πριν τρια χρονια ζυγιζα 108 κιλα και με παρα πολυ αεροβικη κοιλιακους καταφερα και τα εχασα….μετα αρχισα και εκανα λιγα βαρη και εσφιξα αρκετα….αλλα τωρα θελω να γραμμωσω…..μπορει να φαινεται καπως φτωχη η διατροφη…αλλα δε μου αρεσουν καθολου τα φρουτα και τα αυγα που ειναι χρησιμα να βοηθησουν σε αυτο που θελω να κανω….να επισημανω οτι οταν ξεκινησα να γυμναζομαι δεν κανα αυτη τη διατροφη αλλα κατι πιο χυμα με πολλες σαλατες πολλα νερα λιγο κρεας και κομμενα τζανκ και αναψυκτικα..και ετσι εφτασα στο αποτελεσμα…τωρα αποφασισα να τραφω λιγο καλυτερα..και να γραμμωσω το σωμα μου…προς το παρον δε με ενδιαφερει ο ογκος…….
επισης αναμεσα σε ολα αυτα υπαρχει ενας πρωινος ζεστος εσπρεσσο με μια ζαχαρινη…και ο μοναδικος στην ημερα…..
τη γνωμη σας…...

----------


## Bodybuilder 1997

Δεν εχω συγκεκριμενη διατροφη αλλα υπαρχει τεραστια ποικιλια στις τροφες τις οποιες καταναλωνω.. αλλα δεν μετραω γραμμαρια κλπ.. θελω να σας ρωτησω για το τι ειναι καλυτερο να τρωω σαν πρωινο και σαν βραδινο...αν ξερει καποιος παρακαλω πολυ να μου απαντησει ας εχει υποψη του οτι περνω πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος το πρωι ενα σκουπ και πηκιλουν τα ''δυνοδευτικα'' του για πρωινο που εχω ακουσει και εχω μπερδευτει

----------


## cuntface

το πρωι μπορεις να τρωως βρωμη με μουσλι σε χημο  50/50 πχ και 1 μιση σκοοπ whey και το βραδακι  1-2 γιαουρτακια 2% με μελι πριν κοιμηθης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως είπε και η Μαργαρίτα όταν χάνουμε και δεν πίνουμε μοιρασμένο το νερό μέσα στην μερα δεν χρειάζετε μετα μονοκοπανια να το πιούμε αλλα νορμάλ στον βαθμό που μπορούμεγιατι θα το κάνουμε το στομάχι μας υδροφόρα και θα πηγαίνει περα δώθε το νερο  :01. Razz: 

καλό είναι μια δόση να πίνουμε το πρωί όταν ξυπνάμε κάνει καλό στα εσωτερικα 'όργανα του σώματος 2 ποτήρια και ενα ποτήρι το βράδυ πρίν τον ύπνο που κάνει καλό και στην καρδιά 

απο κεί και πέρα όσο μπορούμε το πίνουμε  μοιρασμένο και τον χειμώνα δεν μπορούμε να πιούμε ίδιες ποσότητες με το καλοκαίρι 

το νερο βοηθάει και στον μεταβολισμό μειώνετε η κατακράτηση όταν πίνουμε γιατι δεν χρειάζετε να κρατάει ρεζέρβα το σώμα  και είναι με το οξυγόνο πηγή ζωής , αυτο νομίζω τα λέει όλα 

ρωτησα κάποτε σε ενα σεμινάριο που με είχαν καλέσει , αν έχουμε 2 φετες ψωμί η μία στεγνή και η άλλη βρεγμένη , ποια θα μας δώσει περισσότερη και πιο γρήγορη ενέργεια και λέει κάποιος το ίδιο αφού είναι ίδιες και  το νερό δεν έχει θερμίδες ,  όμως η βρεγμένη πιο γρήγορα γιατι λόγω του νερού ο υδατάνθρακας αφομοιώνετε πιο γρήγορα

----------


## Bodybuilder 1997

μπορεις να μου γραψεις ακριβως ποσοτητες? και επισης 1.5 σκουπ whey?ενα επαιρνα μεχρι τωρα και επισης το βραδυ 2 γιαουρτακια?  :02. Shock:

----------


## Bodybuilder 1997

ρωταω ετσι γιατι εχω δει πολλα και εχω μπερδευτει παρα πολυ για αυτα τα 2 γευματα.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Οι ποσότητες εξαρτώνται αμεσα απο τις ανάγκες σου,εσυ θα επρεπε να ξερεις ποσο υδατανθρακα πρωτείνη πρεπει να βάλεις στο πρωινό  :01. Wink:

----------


## Bodybuilder 1997

παιδια μπορει να μου δωσει καποιος αυτο που ρωτησα?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χαλάρωσε δεν παίρνεις αντιβίωση να φοβάσαι μη πάρεις καμία υπερδοσολογία η χαμηλότερη ώστε να μη σε κάνει δουλεια ,ο καθένας ρυθμίζει σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του και ανάλογα με τις θερμίδες που , δηλαδη το πρωινό απο μόνο του δεν αλλάζει κατι αλλα το σύνολο θερμίδων σε σχέση με το τι θέλει να πετύχει κάποιος .
 το πρωινό ώς προς την ποσότητα κατ αρχήν θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό που μπορείς να φάς και αν είναι πολύ η λίγο θα φανεί εκ του αποτελέσματος , έτσι κι αλλιως ο νόμος της διατροφής λέει ότι ένα πρωινό θα πρέπει να είναι πλούσιο γεύμα να μας γεμίσει ενέργεια στο ξεκίνημα της μέρας , γι αυτο και μπορούμε εκεί αν θέλουμε να φάμε και λίγη σαβούρα να την φάμε το πρωί

----------


## kotopoulos

καλησπερα σας...μια απορια εχω,,,πηγα lidl για να αγορασω το κοτατζ  με τα χαμηλα λιπαρα...αφου τελικα το βρηκα ...δε το εχουν ολα τα lidl,προσεξα οτι επανω αναγραφει 2.4% λιπαρα...και λεω ωραια....κοιταξα ομως και τα συστατικα του και γραφει 8% λιπος επι ξηρου....τι ειναι τελικα απο τα δυο?δε το καταλαβαινω...2.4 η 8%...το ιδιο παρατηρησα και στο κοτατζ του βεροπουλου μαρκας alpiland που ειναι 4.5% λιπαρα και 20% λιπος επι ξηρου...μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει παρακαλω...γιατι η διαφορα με το dirollo που επερνα στη τιμη ειναι μεγαλη....στο dirollo δεν αναφερει καθολου την εκφραση λιπος επι ξηρου.παρα μονο 2.2%.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## margarita02

Το λίπος επι ξηρού είναι το λίπος που θα ήταν στα εκατό γραμμάρια εάν αφαιρέσεις το νερό από το υπόλοιπο μέρος. Εάν το στραγγίξεις δηλ. και το ζυγίσεις αυτό δεν έχει 2,5 λιπαρά αλλά 8 και βάλε. Κανονικά πρέπει να γράφεται σε όλες τις συσκευασίες και στου dirollo και κακώς δεν το γράφουν.  

Εάν σε μπερδεύει τόσο προτίμησε γιαούρτι που δεν έχει λιπαρά και αλάτι.

----------


## kotopoulos

> Το λίπος επι ξηρού είναι το λίπος που θα ήταν στα εκατό γραμμάρια εάν αφαιρέσεις το νερό από το υπόλοιπο μέρος. Εάν το στραγγίξεις δηλ. και το ζυγίσεις αυτό δεν έχει 2,5 λιπαρά αλλά 8 και βάλε. Κανονικά πρέπει να γράφεται σε όλες τις συσκευασίες και στου dirollo και κακώς δεν το γράφουν.  
> 
> Εάν σε μπερδεύει τόσο προτίμησε γιαούρτι που δεν έχει λιπαρά και αλάτι.


δηλαδη και στο dirollo το ιδιο ισχυει? εχει αυξημενο λιπος επι ξηρου?....το γιαουρτι δε μου αρεσει καθολου....τρωω ενα κοτατζ σχεδον καθε βραδυ.....μπορω να συνεχισω με του λιντλ?ειναι τα ιδια λιπαρα τελικα με του ντιρολλο?

----------


## kotopoulos

> δηλαδη και στο dirollo το ιδιο ισχυει? εχει αυξημενο λιπος επι ξηρου?....το γιαουρτι δε μου αρεσει καθολου....τρωω ενα κοτατζ σχεδον καθε βραδυ.....μπορω να συνεχισω με του λιντλ?ειναι τα ιδια λιπαρα τελικα με του ντιρολλο?


μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει στο θεμα οσο αφορα τελικα το λιπος επι ξηρου στα κοτατζ?????μπορουμε να τρωμε καθε βραδυ???????????,γιατι τελικα τα λιπαρα απο οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι 2.2 στο ντιρολο και 2.4 στο λινεσσα του λιντλ αλλα πανω απο 8%λιπος επι ξηρου…..

----------


## margarita02

> μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει στο θεμα οσο αφορα τελικα το λιπος επι ξηρου στα κοτατζ?????μπορουμε να τρωμε καθε βραδυ???????????,γιατι τελικα τα λιπαρα απο οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι 2.2 στο ντιρολο και 2.4 στο λινεσσα του λιντλ αλλα πανω απο 8%λιπος επι ξηρου…..


Αυτό που αγοράζεις δεν είναι επί ξηρού. Έχει και νερό μέσα. Το επι ξηρού θα σε ενδιέφερε σε περίπτωση που το αγόραζες στραγγισμένο. Το λινέσσα που παίρνεις (μπλιαχ) έχει όσο γράφει στα 100 γρ. δηλ 2.4 και είναι μικρή διαφορά από το 2.2 dirollo. Μην τρελαίνεσαι. Για 2.4 μέτρα το αφού έχει και το νερό μέσα. Το κυπελάκι πόσα γραμμάρια είναι; Εάν πχ. είναι 200 τότε τα λιπαρά είναι 2.4 Χ 2 άρα 4.8. Εάν είναι παραπάνω τότε καταναλώνεις πολλά λιπαρά από συσκευασμένες και άχρηστες τροφές όπως είναι το κοτατζ.

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι πως το ποσοστό πρωτεϊνης που αναγράφεται καθώς και τα άλλα συστατικά εάν αναφέρονται είναι κι αυτά επί ξηρού ή φρέσκου;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χαλάρωσε δεν ανακάλυψες και κάτι τραγικό , όπως είπε και η Μαργαρίτα πιο πάνω , απλα και κατανοητά είναι τα πράματα , εφόσον αυτο που αγοράσαμε δεν είναι επι ξηρού τότε το ποσοστο λίπους πάει επι του βάρους του δηλαδη αν λέει στα 100 γραμμάρια έχει πχ 4% αυτο είναι , τωρα αν την συγκεκριμένη  συσκευασία την αποξηράνεις τότε επι ξηρού είναι το ποσοστο που αναγράφετε , αλλα αν αποξηραθει μειώνετε η ποσότητα και το βάρος , άρα "τι χες  Γιάννη , οτι είχα πάντα" που λέει κι παροιμία , δεν αλλάζει κατι και μετα ακούω καμια φορα μερικά άτομα αν έχει 2η 4% λιπαρα φοβούνται να το φάνε λές και θα χαλάσουν το σχήμα τους , εφόσον  όλα εξαρτώνται απο το σύνολο λιπαρών που λαμβάνουμε κατα την διάρκεια της μέρας

----------


## kotopoulos

> χαλάρωσε δεν ανακάλυψες και κάτι τραγικό , όπως είπε και η Μαργαρίτα πιο πάνω , απλα και κατανοητά είναι τα πράματα , εφόσον αυτο που αγοράσαμε δεν είναι επι ξηρού τότε το ποσοστο λίπους πάει επι του βάρους του δηλαδη αν λέει στα 100 γραμμάρια έχει πχ 4% αυτο είναι , τωρα αν την συγκεκριμένη  συσκευασία την αποξηράνεις τότε επι ξηρού είναι το ποσοστο που αναγράφετε , αλλα αν αποξηραθει μειώνετε η ποσότητα και το βάρος , άρα "τι χες  Γιάννη , οτι είχα πάντα" που λέει κι παροιμία , δεν αλλάζει κατι και μετα ακούω καμια φορα μερικά άτομα αν έχει 2η 4% λιπαρα φοβούνται να το φάνε λές και θα χαλάσουν το σχήμα τους , εφόσον  όλα εξαρτώνται απο το σύνολο λιπαρών που λαμβάνουμε κατα την διάρκεια της μέρας


οκ κατανοητο ευχαριστω..

----------


## kotopoulos

> Αυτό που αγοράζεις δεν είναι επί ξηρού. Έχει και νερό μέσα. Το επι ξηρού θα σε ενδιέφερε σε περίπτωση που το αγόραζες στραγγισμένο. Το λινέσσα που παίρνεις (μπλιαχ) έχει όσο γράφει στα 100 γρ. δηλ 2.4 και είναι μικρή διαφορά από το 2.2 dirollo. Μην τρελαίνεσαι. Για 2.4 μέτρα το αφού έχει και το νερό μέσα. Το κυπελάκι πόσα γραμμάρια είναι; Εάν πχ. είναι 200 τότε τα λιπαρά είναι 2.4 Χ 2 άρα 4.8. Εάν είναι παραπάνω τότε καταναλώνεις πολλά λιπαρά από συσκευασμένες και άχρηστες τροφές όπως είναι το κοτατζ.
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι πως το ποσοστό πρωτεϊνης που αναγράφεται καθώς και τα άλλα συστατικά εάν αναφέρονται είναι κι αυτά επί ξηρού ή φρέσκου;


ειναι 2.2 στα 100gr…απλα το προβλημα μου ειναι αν πρεπει να καταναλωνεται σχεδον καθε βραδυνο….με κραταει παντως χορτατο και δεν αναγκαζομαι να καταναλωνω υδατανθρακα κατι που εκανα μεχρι προτεινως…αναρωτιομουν αν ειναι μια τροφη η οποια μπορει να σε παχυνει,και να μην αφησει τη διαδικασια της γραμμωσης να εξελιχθει…πριν απο αυτο ετρωγα τοστακια ολικης με γαλα..αλλα τα εκοψα και τα αντικατεστησα μ κοτατζ…..αληθεια το θεωρεις αχρηστη τροφη????καταναλωνεται σε πολλες διαιτες παντως και απο παρα πολλους εδω στο φορουμ……το γιαουρτι που μαλλον ειναι σαφως πιο υγειινο δε μου αρεσει με τιποτα…..δε το εχω ψαξει ιδιαιτερα βεβαια..εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο με χαμηλα βεβαια λιπαρα,που να μην εχει αυτη τη γιαουρτηλα…..κατι πιο ευαρεστο…ευχαριστω.

----------


## ArgoSixna

προσθεσε αμυγδαλα η καρυδια στο γιαουρτακι/κοτατζ. Ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για βραδυ οπως και το γιαουρτι.

Τα λιπαρα ειτε θα τα παρεις το πρωι με πρωτεινη ειτε στο βραδυνο. Προτιμησε να ειναι μακρυα απο την προπονηση .

Αν μπορεις μην συνδιαζεις λιπαρα με υδατανθρακες. Φαε Πρωτεινη με υδατανθρακα / πρωτεινη με λιπαρα.

Μια τροφη οπως το κοτατζ δεν θα επηρεασει την "γραμμωση σου". Ο κανονας ειναι :

Λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο συντηρηση = απωλεια ειτε συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες απο σοκολατα ολη την μερα ειτε απο κοτοπουλο και ρυζι θα χασεις βαρος. Ναι μπορεις να χασεις βαρος τρωγοντας σοκολατες και τηγανητες πατατες.<-Μην χαιρεσαι, ειπαμε ΜΟΝΟ εφοσον εισαι υποθερμιδικα. Τωρα τι βαρος θα χασεις(μυες λιπος υγρα) ειναι αναλογα τι θα φας ομως.Οποτε ξεχναμε τις σοκολατες(εσυ γιατι εγω τρωω!)..  Οτι θα χασεις θα χασεις σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις εφοσον εισαι ΥΠΟθερμιδικα.
Το αντιστοιχο ισχυει και οταν εχεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες. Συντηρηση +200-400 θερμιδες θεωρουμε τον "ογκο". Οτι παραπανω τρως μπαινει σε λιπος.

Και προς θεου μην φοβασαι τα λιπαρα. Φροντισε να εχεις 50+γραμμαρια την μερα , πρωτεινη 2φορες το βαρος σου και τα υπολοιπα τα συμπληρωνεις με υδατανθρακα.

----------


## kotopoulos

> προσθεσε αμυγδαλα η καρυδια στο γιαουρτακι/κοτατζ. Ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για βραδυ οπως και το γιαουρτι.
> 
> Τα λιπαρα ειτε θα τα παρεις το πρωι με πρωτεινη ειτε στο βραδυνο. Προτιμησε να ειναι μακρυα απο την προπονηση .
> 
> Αν μπορεις μην συνδιαζεις λιπαρα με υδατανθρακες. Φαε Πρωτεινη με υδατανθρακα / πρωτεινη με λιπαρα.
> 
> Μια τροφη οπως το κοτατζ δεν θα επηρεασει την "γραμμωση σου". Ο κανονας ειναι :
> 
> Λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο συντηρηση = απωλεια ειτε συμπληρωσεις θερμιδες απο σοκολατα ολη την μερα ειτε απο κοτοπουλο και ρυζι θα χασεις βαρος. Ναι μπορεις να χασεις βαρος τρωγοντας σοκολατες και τηγανητες πατατες.<-Μην χαιρεσαι, ειπαμε ΜΟΝΟ εφοσον εισαι υποθερμιδικα. Τωρα τι βαρος θα χασεις(μυες λιπος υγρα) ειναι αναλογα τι θα φας ομως.Οποτε ξεχναμε τις σοκολατες(εσυ γιατι εγω τρωω!)..  Οτι θα χασεις θα χασεις σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις εφοσον εισαι ΥΠΟθερμιδικα.
> ...


εχω κοψει μαχαιρι οτι εχει να κανει με τηγανιτα σαβουρες αναψυκτικα γλυκα....τρωω μονο 30 γραμμαρια σοκολατα με 74%κακαο καθε βραδυ σχεδον και μιση κουταλια κακαο παυλιδη το πρωι με τη βρωμη........ειναι θεματακι αυτο???

----------


## margarita02

Για την ώρα δεν φαίνεται να είναι θεματάκι, θα το καταλάβαινες εάν ήταν, εκτός εάν είσαι ήδη σε πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους. Το βράδυ μπορείς να βάλεις ψάρι, αυγά, κανένα λαχανικό, αλλά εάν σου αρέσει το κότατζ κράτα το. 

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ άχρηστη τροφή καθώς είναι πολύ έπεξεργασμένο, έχει αλάτι, καζεϊνη που μερικούς μας ενοχλεί και λίπος καθώς και συντηρητικά όπως καραγεννάνη κι άλλα που δεν αναγράφονται πάντα. Το ίδιο για τα συντηρητικά ισχύει και για τα περισσότερα παραδοσιακα γιαούρτια.

Εάν αποφασίσεις να το αλλάξεις με γιαούρτι δοκίμασε μερικά δεν έχουν όλα αυτήν τη γιαουρτίλα. Το Όλυμπος π.χ το έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## gate 7

παιδια θελω να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας για την διατροφη μου γιατι σκοπευω να παρω κρεατινη.. λοιπον για μεσημερι κανονικα το μεσιμεριανο τρωω (τηγανιτα ,σοκολατες πατατακια δεν τρωω) το απο γευμα κανονικα +ενα χυμο μπανανας η χυμο πορτοκαλι και για βραδυ τονο σε νερο δημητριακα 2 ασπραδια και το βραδινο μου + ψωμι με ντοματ .. επισης το λουκανικο ψητο ειναι καλο για διατροφη??

----------


## kotopoulos

> Για την ώρα δεν φαίνεται να είναι θεματάκι, θα το καταλάβαινες εάν ήταν, εκτός εάν είσαι ήδη σε πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους. Το βράδυ μπορείς να βάλεις ψάρι, αυγά, κανένα λαχανικό, αλλά εάν σου αρέσει το κότατζ κράτα το. 
> 
> Προσωπικά το θεωρώ άχρηστη τροφή καθώς είναι πολύ έπεξεργασμένο, έχει αλάτι, καζεϊνη που μερικούς μας ενοχλεί και λίπος καθώς και συντηρητικά όπως καραγεννάνη κι άλλα που δεν αναγράφονται πάντα. Το ίδιο για τα συντηρητικά ισχύει και για τα περισσότερα παραδοσιακα γιαούρτια.
> 
> Εάν αποφασίσεις να το αλλάξεις με γιαούρτι δοκίμασε μερικά δεν έχουν όλα αυτήν τη γιαουρτίλα. Το Όλυμπος π.χ το έχεις δοκιμάσει;


ολυμπος ε???μμμ…οχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει…φανταζομαι εννοεις 2%????…..και επισης το γιαουρτι σε χορταινει οσο και το κοτατζ?ομολογω οτι με κρατα πολλες ωρες..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το λουκάνικο είναι λουκάνικο και όπως και να το φας είναι απο τις κορυφαίες σαβούρες της διατροφής , σε καλύτερη μοίρα είναι τα χωριάτικα και αυτα μόνο αν ξέρουμε τι βάζει μεσα ο χασάπης και είναι δικός μας , αλλα και πάλι σε κάθε περίπτωση έχουν πολύ λίπος , αν όμως το τρώει κάποιος σε φάση που θέλει να κάνει τσιτ μιλ , τότε καλα κάνει και το τρώει εφόσον είναι ελεγχόμενο και γενικότερα η διατροφή του είναι σωστη 

αλλα για τα λουκάνικα αρκεί να δεί κανείς ενα βίντεο η ντοκιμαντερ που δείχνει καμια φορα στην τηλεόραση πως φτιάχνονται  και θα καταλάβει ,αλλα υπάρχουν και περιπτωσεις όπως έχω εδω στην περιοχή μου κάποιος που φτιάχνει λουκάνικα απο καθαρό κρέας και παίρνει μεχρι και ο πατριάρχης στην κωνσταντινούπολη επειδη είναι με καθαρα υλικά 

αλλα όταν γενικότερα η διατροφη είναι σωστη , μπορει κάποιος να εντάξει και λίγη σαβούρα σαν τσιτ , στο μενού

----------


## gate 7

> το λουκάνικο είναι λουκάνικο και όπως και να το φας είναι απο τις κορυφαίες σαβούρες της διατροφής , σε καλύτερη μοίρα είναι τα χωριάτικα και αυτα μόνο αν ξέρουμε τι βάζει μεσα ο χασάπης και είναι δικός μας , αλλα και πάλι σε κάθε περίπτωση έχουν πολύ λίπος , αν όμως το τρώει κάποιος σε φάση που θέλει να κάνει τσιτ μιλ , τότε καλα κάνει και το τρώει εφόσον είναι ελεγχόμενο και γενικότερα η διατροφή του είναι σωστη 
> 
> αλλα για τα λουκάνικα αρκεί να δεί κανείς ενα βίντεο η ντοκιμαντερ που δείχνει καμια φορα στην τηλεόραση πως φτιάχνονται  και θα καταλάβει ,αλλα υπάρχουν και περιπτωσεις όπως έχω εδω στην περιοχή μου κάποιος που φτιάχνει λουκάνικα απο καθαρό κρέας και παίρνει μεχρι και ο πατριάρχης στην κωνσταντινούπολη επειδη είναι με καθαρα υλικά 
> 
> αλλα όταν γενικότερα η διατροφη είναι σωστη , μπορει κάποιος να εντάξει και λίγη σαβούρα σαν τσιτ , στο μενού


την διατροφη μου πως θα την θεωρουσατε ?? εγω πιστευω πως ειναι καλη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα σε μια διατροφη δεν χρειάζετε να τρώμε ολιγοφαγία δηλαδη μόνο στανταρ φαγητα αλλα να έχουμε μια ποικιλία πχ απο πρωτείνες , κρέας κοτα ψαρι αυγα όσπρια κτλ και τα όσπρια είναι καλη τροφη και όπως αναφεραμε και στο φόρουμ αν τα συνδιάσουμε σωστα μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε πλήρης πρωτείνες υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας 
και απο κεί και πέρα μια διατροφη εφόσον μας παρέχει τα απαραίτητα συστατικα , τα γνωστα δηλαδή , πρωτείνες υδαατανθρακες , βιταμίνες , μεταλα , ω λιπαρα κτλ , κρίνετε εκ του αποτελέσματος 
αν δηλαδη έχουμε σαν στόχο να χάσουμε κιλα και δεν χάνουμε , πως να την θεωρήσουμε σωστη , η και το αντίθετο αν θέλουμε να βάλουμε και δεν βάζουμε , 
δηλαδη πρώτα κοιτάμε την ισοροπία , να πάρουμε αυτα που θεωρούμε χρήσιμα συστατικα και μετα την ποσότητα ώστε να πετύχουμε τον στόχο μας , έτσι οργανώνονται οι διατροφές

----------


## margarita02

> ολυμπος ε???μμμ…οχι δεν εχω δοκιμασει…φανταζομαι εννοεις 2%????…..και επισης το γιαουρτι σε χορταινει οσο και το κοτατζ?ομολογω οτι με κρατα πολλες ωρες..


Από γιαούρτι πάρε όποιο θέλεις. Έχει τόσα η αγορά να διαλέξεις. Χορτασικό είναι απλά έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες. Συγγνώμη αλλά τώρα το πρόσεξα. Το ελαιόλαδο πού είναι; Δεν βλέπω να το μετράς στα λιπαρά σου.Ναι αυτό είναι ένα θεματάκι.

----------


## kotopoulos

> Από γιαούρτι πάρε όποιο θέλεις. Έχει τόσα η αγορά να διαλέξεις. Χορτασικό είναι απλά έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες. Συγγνώμη αλλά τώρα το πρόσεξα. Το ελαιόλαδο πού είναι; Δεν βλέπω να το μετράς στα λιπαρά σου.Ναι αυτό είναι ένα θεματάκι.


τι εννοεις το ελαιολαδο που ειναι???…το χρησιμοποιω στις σαλατες, σε καποια φαγητα οπως λιγες πατατες φουρνου η γλυκοπατατα στα ψητα μου…και σε λογικες ποσοτητες….αυτο που μου ειπες οτι ειναι θεματακι…ειναι για τα 30γραμμαρια μαυρης σοκολατας που τρωω η τη μιση κουταλια του γλυκου που βαζω καθε πρωι στη βρωμη μου?

----------


## kotopoulos

> τι εννοεις το ελαιολαδο που ειναι???…το χρησιμοποιω στις σαλατες, σε καποια φαγητα οπως λιγες πατατες φουρνου η γλυκοπατατα στα ψητα μου…και σε λογικες ποσοτητες….αυτο που μου ειπες οτι ειναι θεματακι…ειναι για τα 30γραμμαρια μαυρης σοκολατας που τρωω η τη μιση κουταλια του γλυκου που βαζω καθε πρωι στη βρωμη μου?


μιση κουταλια κακαο του γλυκου….σορρυ.

----------


## margarita02

Το λάθος και το θεματάκι θα ήταν εάν δεν χρεισιμοποιούσες καθόλου ελαιόλαδο και είχες ως λιπαρά μόνο σοκολάτα και κακάο. Δεν το είχες αναφέρει πιο πάνω που υπολόγιζες τα λιπαρά. Η σοκολάτα και το κακάο δεν νομίζω οτι ενοχλούν.

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια η γαλοπουλα ειναι καλη πηγη πρωτεινης..αναφερμαι σε γαλοπουλα σε φετες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η γαλοπούλα σε φέτες είναι ενα σαλάμι με την διαφορά έχει και κρέας γαλοπούλας , με ότι αυτο συνεπάγεται ,είναι μια λύση σε σχέση με άλλα αλλα όχι και το ιδανικό ούτε θα το συγκρίναμε με το στήθος η καθαρό κρέας γαλοπούλας , να χαμε να λέγαμε δηλαδή , η μήπως είναι η μόνη σαβούρα που τρώμε βαφτίζοντας το ιδανικό 
εφόσον είναι τιγκα στα συντηρητικα και ενα σωρό άλλες προσμίξεις

----------


## margarita02

Θυμάμαι κάποτε κάποιον που μου είχε πει πως η γαλοπούλα ανεβάζει τα οιστρογόνα στο αίμα γι αυτό και την απεύφευγε. Δεν ξέρω που αναφερόταν στο σαλάμι ή στο κρέας αλλά από τότε δεν βρήκα άλλες σχετικές πληροφορίες. Είναι δυνατόν να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο για το καθαρό κρέας γαλοπούλας;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κατι τέτοια λέγανε και για το κοτόπουλο το στήθος , ότι το τρώνε και κάνουν μεγάλα βυζιά , διάφορες τέτοιες χαζομάρες , δεν υπάρχει τεκμηριωμένο κάτι τέτοιο και περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με τις συνθήκες παραγωγής του κρέατος και τις τροφες που δίνουν στα ζώα γενικότερα 
γιατι ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να φάει κοτόπουλο σούπα η ψητο χωριάτικο και το κλασικό εμπορίου , θα νομίσει ότι τρώει άλλο κρέας , εκεί είναι το ρεζουμέ 
απλα διάφοροι μύθοι που δεν είναι ακριβώς μύθοι , έχουν να κάνουν με αυτα που ταίζουν τα ζώα και πως μεγαλώνουν

----------


## margarita02

Οκ. Κατάλαβα. Πού να τα βρούμε όμως τα χωριάτικα; Και να είχαμε μία φορά το μήνα θα τρώγαμε από αυτά.

----------


## ArgoSixna

αν μπεις με google chrome στο κανει μεταφραση στα ελληνικα http://dogtorj.tripod.com/id45.html

Εγω για το κοτοπουλο ακουγα παλιοτερα , γνωστο και ως "πούστης" επειδη "μεγαλωνει τα βυζακια" !
Αυτο περισσοτερο βασιζεται οτι περιεχει υψηλη περιεκτηκοτητα σε πρωτεινη και αλλιως το μεταφραζαν οσοι δεν ειχανε ιδεα απο διατροφη/γυμναστικη.

Διαβασε και το λινκ που εβαλα για να βγαλεις ακρη γιατι εγω καθε φορα που παω να το διαβασω μπερδευομαι περισσοτερο..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι ββερ τρώγαν πάντα στήθος απο κοτόπουλο και επειδη με την προπόνηση που μεγαλώνουν οι μυς και ειδικα το στήθος που φαίνετε κιόλας στο μάτι , βγήκε το παραμύθι ότι το κοτόπουλο στήθος σε κάνει στήθος , επειδή έχει και ορμόνες  και έτσι έμεινε η φήμη 

το κρέας του χωριάτικου κοτόπουλου ακόμη και το κόκκινο έχει μεγάλη διαφορα και σε γεύση αλλα και σε όψη απο του εμπορίου και μαζικής παραγωγής , γιατι εκτός απο τις τροφές είναι πιο μικρά σε μάζα αλλα πιο σφιχτα λόγω του ότι όλη μερα γυρίζουν στις αλάνες και γι αυτο και λένε αλανιάρα κότα , μεγαλώνουν πιο αργά αλλα το κρέας είναι πιο σκληρό  και θέλει περισσότερο βράσιμο

----------


## gate 7

εχω ενα προβλημα με την διατροφη μου παρατηρω οτι α;ντι να παιρνω κιλα χανω ...  :01. Unsure:  τα γευματα που τρωω της μερες προνονησης ειναι τα εξης μεσημερι οτι εχουμε(εκτος απο τηγανιτα σοκολατες πατατακια) το απογευμα πορτοκαλαδα εναν μπανανοχυμο φαγητο κανονικο το βραδυ 1 τονο. δημητριακα.ασπραδια βραδινο.. μετα ψωμι με ντοματα μετα .. τις μερες που δεν εχω προπονηση μεσημερι οτι εχουμε απογευμα πορτοκαλαδα και φαγητο και το βραδυ φαγητο της ημερας +ψωμι με ντοματα και λιγο ρυζι και ειμαι σε περιοδο που παιρνω κρεατινη εδω και 3 μερες .. τι να κανω για να ανεβω στα κιλα σκεφτομαι να αρχισω παλι τα πατατακια κτλπ.. αλλα θα ειναι καταστοφη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν θα έπρεπε καν να ρωτας , όλα είναι θεμα ισοζυγίου θερμίδων , αν δεν περισσέψει δεν φτάνει λένε , για; να μην βάζεις κιλα πάει να πει τρώς λιγότερες  θερμίδες απο αυτες που χρει'άζεσαι , αύξησε τον υδατάνθρακα το ρύζι δηλαδη και γενικά τις ποσότητες , αλλα πάντα να τρως σωστα και αν ο σωματότυπος και μεταβολισμός σου δεν ευνοεί , τοτε απλα μετα απο κάποιο μεγάλο γεύμα φαε κανένα γλυκό να φορτωσεις καλύτερα , με τα πατατάκια και γαριδάκια δουλειά δεν γίνετε

----------


## gate 7

> δεν θα έπρεπε καν να ρωτας , όλα είναι θεμα ισοζυγίου θερμίδων , αν δεν περισσέψει δεν φτάνει λένε , για; να μην βάζεις κιλα πάει να πει τρώς λιγότερες  θερμίδες απο αυτες που χρει'άζεσαι , αύξησε τον υδατάνθρακα το ρύζι δηλαδη και γενικά τις ποσότητες , αλλα πάντα να τρως σωστα και αν ο σωματότυπος και μεταβολισμός σου δεν ευνοεί , τοτε απλα μετα απο κάποιο μεγάλο γεύμα φαε κανένα γλυκό να φορτωσεις καλύτερα , με τα πατατάκια και γαριδάκια δουλειά δεν γίνετε


εγω εχω καλο μεταβολισμο χανω ευκολα κιλα αλλα παιρνω δυσκολα σκεφτομαι να φαω κανα γλυκο τηγανιτες πατατες επιτρεπονται??

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν δε φας καλό υδατάνθρακα μην περιμενεις , το ρυζι είναι καλη λύση , αλλα και γλυκο να φας όπως είπα μετα τα γεύματα καλό είναι στο να βάλεις κιλα γιατι φορτωνεις καλύτερα αυτα που τρως , οι τηγανιτες ποατάτες δεν πειράζει απο θεμα θερμίδων αλλα είναι καμένο λάδι χωρίς θρεπτικα και μόνο τοξίνες , άλλο να φας απλα για την γεύση και άλλο να τις τσακίζεις συνέχεια , εκεί εγκυμονούν κίνδυνοι υγείας λόγω σαβούρας απο το καμένο λάδι

----------


## gate 7

> αν δε φας καλό υδατάνθρακα μην περιμενεις , το ρυζι είναι καλη λύση , αλλα και γλυκο να φας όπως είπα μετα τα γεύματα καλό είναι στο να βάλεις κιλα γιατι φορτωνεις καλύτερα αυτα που τρως , οι τηγανιτες ποατάτες δεν πειράζει απο θεμα θερμίδων αλλα είναι καμένο λάδι χωρίς θρεπτικα και μόνο τοξίνες , άλλο να φας απλα για την γεύση και άλλο να τις τσακίζεις συνέχεια , εκεί εγκυμονούν κίνδυνοι υγείας λόγω σαβούρας απο το καμένο λάδι


που και που θα τρωω καμια πιτα αγοραζει η μητερα μου απο το σουπερμαρκετ.. μεχρι τωρα της τρωω ψητες της πατατες ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.. κατι τελευταιο πιτσα που και που κανει??

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε κάνει εφόσον το περιλαμβάνεις στα τσιτ και εφόσον το επιτρέπει ο μεταβολισμός σου , αλλα δε λέμε να το πάρει κι ο κόλος μας παραμύθι και να τρώμε μόνο σαβούρα

----------


## gate 7

> ενοείτε κάνει εφόσον το περιλαμβάνεις στα τσιτ και εφόσον το επιτρέπει ο μεταβολισμός σου , αλλα δε λέμε να το πάρει κι ο κόλος μας παραμύθι και να τρώμε μόνο σαβούρα


εννοειτε για 1-2 φορες την βδομαδα τιποτα τετοια με μετρο  .. ευτυχως που εχω καλο μεταβολισμο γιατι τωρα που παιρνω κρεατινη πρεπει να προσεχω τι τρωω

----------


## margarita02

> αν μπεις με google chrome στο κανει μεταφραση στα ελληνικα http://dogtorj.tripod.com/id45.html
> 
> Εγω για το κοτοπουλο ακουγα παλιοτερα , γνωστο και ως "πούστης" επειδη "μεγαλωνει τα βυζακια" !
> Αυτο περισσοτερο βασιζεται οτι περιεχει υψηλη περιεκτηκοτητα σε πρωτεινη και αλλιως το μεταφραζαν οσοι δεν ειχανε ιδεα απο διατροφη/γυμναστικη.
> 
> Διαβασε και το λινκ που εβαλα για να βγαλεις ακρη γιατι εγω καθε φορα που παω να το διαβασω μπερδευομαι περισσοτερο..


Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ. Όντως πολύ μπέρδεμα.

----------


## tasos1992

καλισπερα σας..
θελο ν μου λισετε μια απορια...
ξεκινεισα πριν 2 μηνες το gym και ημουν 61,70 κιλα
τωρα πλεον εχω φτασι στα 67 εχω υψος 1,70
πριν λιγεσ μερεσ πιρα προτεινη ογκου κ προχ8εσ πιρα κ αμυνοξεα...
αλλα εχς παρατιρισει οτι εχω πεταξει κιλια.
δηλαδι οταν ειμε χαλαρος εχω κιλια αλα οταν σφυχτο φενοντε η κιλιακι...
να σασ πω οτι σαν κα8ιμερινα στο gym εχω 6χ40 κοιλιακους 5χ10 αρσεισ ποδιον και 4χ10 ραχιεουσ.
τωρα απο διατροφι τροω τα εξις: γαλα,μελι κουακερ διμιτριακα με οτι φαγητο και αν εχω ωαζο ενα πιατο ριζι παντα διπλα
απο κρεατικα τρωω στηθοσ κοτοπουλο-μοσχαρι-γαλοπουλα
εχω παρι ταχηνι-φρουτοκρεμεσ προτεινη(mass tech) αμυνοξεα(beef)
αυγα-μπανανεσ-ντοματα-
αλλα πιστευω το λαθοσ μ εινε οτι μπορει να φαω κ τηγανιτα!!
ΘΕΛΟ ΤΝ ΓΝΩΜΙ ΣΑΣ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ....

----------


## G.Badoo

Γεια σου φιλε Τασο..απο διατροφη εισαι μια χαρα..απο κει και περα για τα κιλα που πηρες μεσα σε 2 μηνες νομιζω ειναι πολλα..η πρωτεινη ογκου οντως εχει πολυ υδατανθρακα (πολλες θερμιδες) αλλα και παλι τα βρισκω πολλα..η κοιλια τωρα ειναι ακολουθο..αμα θες να φορτωσεις πανω θα φουσκωσει και η κοιλια..οσους κοιλιακους και να κανεις δυσκολα να αλλαξει κατι..θελει πρωτα να παρεις τον ογκο σου, και μετα να στεγνωσεις-να γραμμωσεις για να φανουν οι κοιλιακοι και να εχει μεινει και καποιος ογκος πανω!!

----------


## tasos1992

ευχαραριστω πολλυ φιλε μ,
απλα μ φανικε περιεργο κ ανησιχεισα και ειπα να ρωτησο...
ευχαριστω και παλι...

----------


## Source Of Energy

> καλισπερα σας..
> θελο ν μου λισετε μια απορια...
> ξεκινεισα πριν 2 μηνες το gym και ημουν 61,70 κιλα
> τωρα πλεον εχω φτασι στα 67 εχω υψος 1,70
> πριν λιγεσ μερεσ πιρα προτεινη ογκου κ προχ8εσ πιρα κ αμυνοξεα...
> αλλα εχς παρατιρισει οτι εχω πεταξει κιλια.
> δηλαδι οταν ειμε χαλαρος εχω κιλια αλα οταν σφυχτο φενοντε η κιλιακι...
> να σασ πω οτι σαν κα8ιμερινα στο gym εχω 6χ40 κοιλιακους 5χ10 αρσεισ ποδιον και 4χ10 ραχιεουσ.
> τωρα απο διατροφι τροω τα εξις: γαλα,μελι κουακερ διμιτριακα με οτι φαγητο και αν εχω ωαζο ενα πιατο ριζι παντα διπλα
> ...


Καλησπερα!
Σαν βαση στο προγραμμα σου εχω να παρατηρησω πως οι κοιλιακοι που κανεις ειναι υπερβολικοι + το οτι τους κανεις καθε μερα δεν τους αφηνεις να αναπτυχθουν επισης μπορεις να προσθεσεις αεροβια προπονηση (οση ωρα σου αναλογει) για να κρατηςεις ψηλα τον μεταβολισμο σου και να ελενχεις καλυτερα την αυξηση βαρους σου!!
Στα γευματα που κανεις εχω να πω πως ειναι σχετικα καλα. Σιγουρα αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι να προσεχεις τις ποσοτητες εφ οσων χρησιμοποιεις θερμιδικη πρωτεινη..
Απο κει κ περα υα συμφωνησω με τον συμφορουμιτη απο πανω πως η  δουλεια θα φανει στην γραμμωση!!  :01. Razz: 
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasos1992

σας ευχαριστω πολλυ με βοηθισατε παρα πολλυ!!σχετικα πιστευω οτι τα παω καλα για τν ωρα(σε θεμα αυξησι κιλον)
Τωρα σηνεχειζουμε δυνατα και βλεπουμε... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Bodyof97

Γεια σας παιδιά. Πάω γυμναστήριο εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο. Φέτος το Σεπτέμβρη ξεκίνησα στα σοβαρά και άρχισα όγκο. Είμαι σχεδόν 17, ύψος 1.73 και 68 κιλά. Αν και παρατήρησα σε αυτούς τους 3,5 μήνες κάποια gains, πιστεύω πως χωρίς διατροφή (που δε τηρούσα μέχρι τώρα εκτός από post workout Που έτρωγα 2-3 αβγά + μπανάνα) δεν έχει νόημα. Η γυμναστική γενικά έχει αποδόσει καρπούς. Το σώμα μου θεωρείται γυμνασμένο και είμαι σε αρκετά καλή φόρμα για Β' Λυκείου. Συμπληρώματα και δε μπορώ και δε θέλω να πάρω σε αυτή την ηλικία. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι δε μπορώ να τηρώ και διατροφή επίσης. Έχω <<φάει>> το ίντερνετ και παντού βλέπω κοτόπουλα, ρύζι σε καθημερινή βάση και ένα σωρό συνταγές. Αλλά σε ένα σπίτι με άλλα 3 άτομα και γονείς οι οποίοι είναι αυστηροί και κατακρίνουν οτιδήποτε τους φαίνεται καινούργιο (μου πήρε ώρα να τους εξηγήσω ότι τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεϊνης δεν έχουν αρνητικές επιδράσεις αλλά αυτοί επέμεναν, τα έχουν μπερδέψει με τα στεροειδή όλα τα συμπληρώματα). Οπότε, δε μπορώ να κάθομαι στη κουζίνα να μαγειρεύω (πόσο μάλλον κοτόπουλο που είναι και ακριβό). Έχω λίγα λεφτά κρατημένα και σκοπεύω να θυσιάσω εξόδους για να κρατήσω και άλλα όμως δε ξέρω τι να κάνω. Γυμναστήριο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσω και θέλω πολύ να βάλω όγκο αλλά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω με τη διατροφή.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω γνώμες. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Billys51

Να κοιτας η πρωτεινη που παιρνεις καθημερινα να ειναι στα 1,5-2 χ σωματικο βαρος σε γρ και απο κει κ περα υδατανθρακα για να ανεβασεις θερμιδες...παρε ρυζι ειναι φθηνο και ευκολο στο μαγειρεμα..αν σου δειξουν οι γονεις σου πως μαγειρευεται μετα και μονος σου το κανεις..αν δν βγαινεις απο πρωτεινη μπορεις να παρεις και κονσερβα τονο..

----------


## Ανδρεας

εγω παντως γυμναζομαι στο σπιτι και βλεπω διαφορα..(χρησιμοποιω μονοζυγο,3-4 αλτηρες των 5 kg, λαστιχα αντιστασης..και τωρα γορασα μπαρα..θα παραγγειλω και καμια 30αρια κιλα δισκους να ερθουν μολις τελειωσω ενα προγραμμα που κανω..χρησιμοποιω αρκετα τις ασκησεις με το βαρος του σωματος)

απο διατροφη τρωω κρεας 3 φορες την βδομαδα το λιγοτερο,οσπρια (οι φακες εχουν αρκετη πρωτεινη) και γενικα οι φυτικες τροφες περιεχουν πρωτεινες
μπορεις να πινεις λιγο περισσοτερο γαλα..να τρως ενα καλο πρωινο (βρωμη με μελι και γαλα με βολευει πολυ εμενα)..και τα αυγα επισης ειναι φτηνα και μπορεις να τρως 1-2 αλλα και γιαουρτι,αμυγδαλα αναλογα με ποσες θερμιδες/πρωτεινη θες να συμπληρωσεις
να μετρας τις θερμιδες ωστε να εισαι υπερθερμιδικα και να προσπαθεις να εχεις 1.5-2 γρ πρωτεινης για καθε 1 κιλο Σωματικου βαρους
(τονο μην τρως περισσοτερο απο 2-3 φορες την βδομαδα)
 :02. Welcome: 

(εκλεισα τα 15 πριν 2 μερες -οποτε δεν εχουμε τεραστια διαφορα στην ηλικια)

----------


## TheWorst

> εγω εχω καλο μεταβολισμο χανω ευκολα κιλα αλλα παιρνω δυσκολα σκεφτομαι να φαω κανα γλυκο τηγανιτες πατατες επιτρεπονται??


Τωρα το βλεπω αυτο(λιγο αργα).. Να σε πω αν τρως τηγανητες πατατες καντες σε coconut oil ,δεν εχεις τρανς λιπαρα.Απλα προσεξε αν το κανεις καθημερινα , γιατι για να τηγανησεις πατατες για 1 μεσημεριανο/βραδυνο (οτι και να ειναι) για 1 κιλο πατατες(οταν τηγανηζεις εινια λιγα ομως) μπορει να πας σε 150 γρ coconut oil που ειναι 120-130 λιπαρα.

----------


## psonara

καλσπερα και καλη χρονια.μηπως ξερετε αν υπαρχουν στο εμποριο μπαρες δημητριακων η' βρωμης χωρις ζαχαρη?

----------


## scorpio

Είναι το ταχίνι καλό τρόφιμο για bodybuilding;

----------


## Mikekan

Ειναι εξαιρετικό.

----------


## kostasrimis

Γεια σας παιδιά! Θελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση! Ασχολούμαι με βάρη 1,5 χρόνο και η διατροφή μου ειναι αρκετά καθαρή. Ξεκίνησα στα 69 κιλά και τώρα ειμαι 80. ( 1.80 ύψος ). Η διατροφή μου ήταν:
πρωινό : 4 ασπράδια , με 100γρ βρώμη , 1 σκουπ πρωτ. και 250 μλ γαλα 1.5
2 γευμα :2 μπανανες με 50 γρ φυστικοβουτιρο και 2 φετες γαλοπουλα + shake λαχανικων ( μαρουλι , τις μπανανες , σπανακι , καροτα , γιαμμμμ ειναι υπεροχο )
3 γευμα 200γρ κρεασ μοσχαρίσιο η 200 γρ κοτόπουλο στήθος με 200 γρ μακαρόνια ι ρύζι ( μαυρα ολα )
4 γευμα preworkout  + ενα φρουτο
5 γευμα 1 σκουπ πρωτ. μετα την προπονα.
6 γευμα 200γρ κρεασ μοσχαρίσιο η 200 γρ κοτόπουλο στήθος με 200 γρ μακαρόνια ι ρύζι ( μαυρα ολα )
7 γευμα γιαούρτι 1.5 με μέλι και αμύγδαλα 
Ειμαι 20 χρονων και σπουδάζω πληροφορική οπότε εχω αρκετό τρέξιμο . Έπαιζα μπάσκετ απο τα 12 μου και οταν ειχα κανει μέτρηση για την μυική μου μάζα ηταν κάτω απο κανονικό γιατι δεν έτρωγα ποτε καλά. Μετα απο αυτή την αλλαγή κατάφερα να βάλω 11 κιλακια και θα έλεγα αρκετά καθαρά. Παρόλα αυτά θέλω να βαλω κιάλι μάζα γιατί δεν ειμαι στο επίπεδο που επιθυμώ. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι θα ήθελα να βάλω λιγο περισσότερη γεύση στο φαγητό μου. Οι αλλαγές που θελω να κάνω ειναι: μαζί με το μεσημεριανό να βάλω μια τορτιγια και μαύρα φασόλια και λίγο σάλτα πουμαρο χωρίς αλάτι κλπ. Επίσης λίγο τυράκι χαμηλών λιπαρών με τα μακαρόνια. Και τέλος μια κουταλια λαδάκι στα μακαρόνια για περισσότερη γεύση. Τελος το cheat μου ειναι μια φορα την βδομάδα. Πιστεύετε οτι η άσπρη τορτιγια ( δεν εχει μαύρη εδώ στην κερκυρα γρρρ ) το τυρί και ι κουταλιά λάδι θα χαλάσει πλ αυτο που κάνω?

να τονίσω οτι ειμαι σε bulking phase και επίσης επιστρέφω μετά απο 2 μήνες γιατι ειχα τραυματισμό στους ραχιαίους .

----------


## RAMBO

Μονο αν κατεβεις στο ολυμπια

----------


## kostasrimis

> Μονο αν κατεβεις στο ολυμπια


χαχαχα! τώρα ειλικρινά πια είναι η αποψη σου ?

----------


## RAMBO

Να βγαλεις την μια μπανανα και να βαλεις και κανα αλλο φρουτο,βαλε και καμοια σαλτσα και μην ανχωνεσαι αυτα ειναι λεπτομερειες

----------


## kostasrimis

> Να βγαλεις την μια μπανανα και να βαλεις και κανα αλλο φρουτο,βαλε και καμοια σαλτσα και μην ανχωνεσαι αυτα ειναι λεπτομερειες


σε ευχαριστώ !

----------


## kotopoulos

8 το πρωι?μισο μπολ γαλα 1.5% με 70 περιπου γραμμαρια βρωμης μιση κουταλια κακαο και μιση στεβια
1 φετα ολικης ψωμι με ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο?αυτο για ξεκινημα πριν τη δουλεια.

γυρω στις 11 εχω μια πιτα τορτιγιας με ψητα λαχανικα αρακα καροτο πιπερια κρεμμυδι με στηθος κοτοπουλο ψητο.
κατα τις 2 δυο φετες ολικης σε μορφη τοστ με μια φετα τυρι τρικαλινο 10% μια φετα βραστη γαλοπουλα και ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο.
αυτα μεχρι τις 5.30 που ξεκινω προπονηση.
κατα τις 6.45 κυριο γευμα.
κυριακη-μοσχαρακι σπαλα λεμονατο με καστανο ρυζι??.κατα τις 8.30 το βραδυ σα τελευταιο γευμα 1 κεσεδακι κοτατζ με 6-7 αμυγδαλα ψημενα και λιγο κανελλα.

δευτερα το ιδιο γευμα και το βραδυ αντι για κοτατζ?μαρουλι πιπεριες και τονο σαλατα?
τριτη?φακες νεροβραστες με λιγο ρυζι καστανο και κρεμμυδι?.στις 20.30 κοτατζ αμυγδαλα και κανελα.
τεταρτη το ιδιο γευμα και αντι για κοτατζ?.σαλατα,
πεμπτη?στηθος κοτοπουλο με καστανο ρυζι η ψητα λαχανικα και το βραδακι κοτατζ αμυγδαλα και κανελα
παρασκευη?.μακαρονια ολικης νεροβραστα με πιπεριες τονο και κρεμμυδια?η ενα μπιφτεκι γαλοπουλας με ρυζι?.και βραδακι κοτατζ.
σαβατο καποιες φορες το εχω ελευθερο?οκ δε ξεφευγω?.ισως λιγο ψαρονεφρι με πατατες φουρνου η γλυκοπατατα.
ενδιαμεσα στο βραδυνο και στο απογευματινο παντα πινω πρασινο τσαι με μιση κουταλια μελι?
Να σημειωσω οτι δε μπορω να φαω με τιποτα αυγα?.δεν αντεχω τη γευση τους και δυσκολευομαι στο γιαουρτι??επισης ουτε φρουτα?αλλα τρωω αφθονα λαχανικα?.το μονο φρουτο που μπορω να φαω προς το παρον ειναι το μηλο.
Ειμαι 173,38 χρονων…και ζυγιζω 69 κιλα….
Θα ηθελα να με συμβουλεψετε αν κανω σωστα ολα αυτα?…επισης ποσες θερμιδες πρεπει να παιρνω την ημερα…..θελω να γραμμωσω μονο……
ευχαριστω.

----------


## kostasrimis

> 8 το πρωι?μισο μπολ γαλα 1.5% με 70 περιπου γραμμαρια βρωμης μιση κουταλια κακαο και μιση στεβια
> 1 φετα ολικης ψωμι με ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο?αυτο για ξεκινημα πριν τη δουλεια.
> 
> γυρω στις 11 εχω μια πιτα τορτιγιας με ψητα λαχανικα αρακα καροτο πιπερια κρεμμυδι με στηθος κοτοπουλο ψητο.
> κατα τις 2 δυο φετες ολικης σε μορφη τοστ με μια φετα τυρι τρικαλινο 10% μια φετα βραστη γαλοπουλα και ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο.
> αυτα μεχρι τις 5.30 που ξεκινω προπονηση.
> κατα τις 6.45 κυριο γευμα.
> κυριακη-μοσχαρακι σπαλα λεμονατο με καστανο ρυζι??.κατα τις 8.30 το βραδυ σα τελευταιο γευμα 1 κεσεδακι κοτατζ με 6-7 αμυγδαλα ψημενα και λιγο κανελλα.
> 
> ...


κάνεις κατι λάθος. Κατα την άποψη μου διάβασε πρώτα κάποια άρθρα σχετικά με την διατροφή. πρωτα απο ολα αυτα που τρως πρέπει να σου αρέσουν, αμα δεν μπορείς να φας κατι τοτε γιατι να το κανεις με το ζόρι ? Επίσης το να χάσεις η να βάλεις κιλά ειναι κατι υποκειμενικό. μπορεί κάποιος να ειναι λεπτός και να θελει να χάσει κιαλα κιλα γιατι πιστεύει οτι θα φανει το six pack. Επίσης το ποιο σημαντικό ειναι να τρώει κανεις σωστά και να γυμνάζεται για την υγεία. Αυτο που προσπαθώ ειναι κανε τον αθλητισμό και την διατροφή κομμάτι της ζωής σου. Προσπάθησε να τρως πολλα γευματα 5 -6 την ημέρα και ακόμη και να μην υπάρχει ο χρόνος τοτε υπάρχουν τα ταπερ. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά δικαιολογία. Επίσης το ποσες θερμίδες κλπ ειναι κατι το οποίο θα το κρίνεις μόνος σου. Εκει που θελω να καταλήξω ειναι οτι άρχισε να γυμνάζεσαι σωστά και να τρως σωστά και τοτε η εσωτερική υγεία θα φανεί και εξωτερικά, άλλωστε ολα θέλουν κόπο. Θα σε συμβούλευα να κατατάξεις το forum εχει πολλά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να κάνεις μια καλή αρχή!

----------


## kotopoulos

> κάνεις κατι λάθος. Κατα την άποψη μου διάβασε πρώτα κάποια άρθρα σχετικά με την διατροφή. πρωτα απο ολα αυτα που τρως πρέπει να σου αρέσουν, αμα δεν μπορείς να φας κατι τοτε γιατι να το κανεις με το ζόρι ? Επίσης το να χάσεις η να βάλεις κιλά ειναι κατι υποκειμενικό. μπορεί κάποιος να ειναι λεπτός και να θελει να χάσει κιαλα κιλα γιατι πιστεύει οτι θα φανει το six pack. Επίσης το ποιο σημαντικό ειναι να τρώει κανεις σωστά και να γυμνάζεται για την υγεία. Αυτο που προσπαθώ ειναι κανε τον αθλητισμό και την διατροφή κομμάτι της ζωής σου. Προσπάθησε να τρως πολλα γευματα 5 -6 την ημέρα και ακόμη και να μην υπάρχει ο χρόνος τοτε υπάρχουν τα ταπερ. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά δικαιολογία. Επίσης το ποσες θερμίδες κλπ ειναι κατι το οποίο θα το κρίνεις μόνος σου. Εκει που θελω να καταλήξω ειναι οτι άρχισε να γυμνάζεσαι σωστά και να τρως σωστά και τοτε η εσωτερική υγεία θα φανεί και εξωτερικά, άλλωστε ολα θέλουν κόπο. Θα σε συμβούλευα να κατατάξεις το forum εχει πολλά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να κάνεις μια καλή αρχή!


οκ.κατανοητα αυτα που μου λες...δε τρωω κατι με το ζορι..η διατροφη μου ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενη και γυμναζομαι 5 φορες τη βδομαδα περιπου 1.30 λεπτα την ημερα..ο αθλητισμος και η διατροφη εχει γινει τον τελευταιο 1.5 χρονο μερος της ζωης μου...πριν 3-4 χρονια ζυγιζα 110 κιλα και τωρα ειμαι 69 με γυμναστικη και διατροφη...απλα τους τελευταιου μηνες αρχισα να θελω να κανω διατροφη γραμμωσης μιας και ολο αυτο το καιρο απλα συντιρουμουνα στα κιλα μου...οποτε γιαυτο ρωταω για την ενλογω διατροφη...αν ειναι μια καλη αρχη......ευχαριστω παντως για την απαντηση,και περιμενω και περαιτερω συμβουλες.....μια απο τις αποριες μου π.χ.ειναι...οτι ξεκιναω μεν με βρωμη το πρωι σε απαχο γαλα μαζι με μια φετα ψωμι ολικης αλεσης προζυμι αλλοιμενη σε ταχινι η φυστικοβουτηρο...αυτο καθε μερα....για δεκατιανο δυο φετες τοστ με γαλοπουλα βραστη τυρι 10% και ταχινι...και κατα τις μια μια πιτα τορτιγια μαζι με κοτοπουλο στηθος και λαχανικα ψητα.......αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι,αν ειναι,υπερβολικες αυτες οι ποσοτητες υδατανθρακα που λαμβανω τις ωρες της δουλειας.....κατα τις 18.30 ειναι το κυριως γευμα μου και τελευταιο σε υδατανθρακες αν αυτο περιεχει...το βραδυ σαλατα η κοτατζ..........
ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Φίλε αν θες να χασεις κιλά για να γραμμωσεις θα πρεπει να ριξεις θερμίδες κατω απο τη συντήρηση σου,οποτε θα πρεπει να προσεχεις και τις ποσότητες-ετσι οπως ταγραφεις δεν μπορει να ξερει καποιος αν εισαι εντάξει ή όχι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## rey1989

Καλησπέρα 

έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Την βοήθεια σας λίγο γιατι αυτή τη φορά διαφέρει λίγο αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω με παλιότερα και δεν με παίρνει για πειράματα και λάθη οπότε ειπα να πάρω μια γνώμη πριν κάνω κάτι.

θέλω να φτιάξω σωστή την διατροφή μου γιατι έριξα αρκετά τους υδατάνθρακες μιας και ξεκίνησα σοβαρά προσεγμένη διατροφή πριν κάποιες ημέρες και ήθελα να καθαρίσω.

Ενδεικτικά αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι σε 

1. Πρωινό : 6 ασπράδια /1 κρόκος / 50γρ βρώμη/ 50γρ γάλα 2% / 20γρ κακάο σκέτο 
2. Μεταπροπ : 6 ασπράδια
3. Μεσημεριανό : 150γρ άψητο Κρέας (Στήθος κότα/ψαρονέφρι/μοσχάρι) + Σαλάτα + κσ ελαιόλαδο 
4. Βραδινό : 150γρ άψητο Κρέας (Στήθος κότα/ψαρονέφρι/μοσχάρι) + Σαλάτα + κσ ελαιόλαδο 
5: Πριν τον ύπνο : γιαούρτι 2% + 10γρ αμύγδαλα άψητα 

στόχος μου να στεγνώσω όσο το δυνατών περισσότερο μέχρι τον άλλο μήνα (μέσα προς τέλος) που θα κάνω κοιλιοπλαστική έτσι ώστε να γίνει σε μικρότερη επιφάνεια και γεμίζοντας αργότερα να έχω καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.
μείωσα μέχρι αηδίας τον ΥΔ γιατι έχω θέμα και γεμίζω νερά αλλα κ ήθελα να speedάρω την διαδικασία απόλιας λίπους (είχα σκεφτεί να κρατήσω ψηλά Πρωτεΐνη και λιπαρα και τον υδατάνθρακα στο πάτωμα)

ευτυχώς όμως ξαναμπήκα και άρχισα να θυμάμαι οτι αυτές οι υπερβολές που έκανα δεν με βοηθούσαν αλλα το αντίθετο .

 η πρώτη μου σκέψη μιας και βρίσκομαι στα 75kg ήταν να επιστρέψω στα 185Π/185Υ/75Λ 

η διαφορά με παλιότερα ειναι πως τώρα κάνω καλύτερες και μεγαλύτερες προπονήσεις και στο τέλος βάζω αερόβια (διάδρομο 15 λεπτά = 150cal @ 135-140 HR / 15 κλήση-6 με 6,5 speed)
απο αυριο θα τον πάω στα 20λεπτά.

Σκεφτόμουν να βάλω και το Σάββατο σαν ξεχωριστή ημέρα (6η) full αερόβια 1-1,5 ώρα αλλα όσοι το άκουσαν (στο γυμναστήριο κ φίλοι ) με συμβούλεψαν να μην το κάνω για να ξεκουράζομαι.

Συγνώμη για το ποστ τοίχο αλλα έιναι σημαντικό   :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

*πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τη γνώμη σας αλλα και με βάση αυτό που θέλω να κάνω τι διατροφή θα μου προτείνατε να ακολουθήσω?* . Να αφήσω την επέμβαση για αργότερα δεν γίνεται για διαφόρους λόγους.

----------


## Tleivas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...   

Ζυγίζω 109 κιλά ημουν 135 με διατροφη και πολυ κόπο έχασα αυτα τα κιλά!κανω γυμναστικη φανατικά εδω και ενάμιση χρονο!εχω δει τρομερή αλλαγή πάνω μου ομω αυτο δεν αρκει!σημερα ειχα μια αψιμαχια με τα παιδιά στο γυμναστηριο οτι εχω χάσει πολυ μάζα και στο τελος θα μείνω πολυ αδύνατος κατι που δεν θελω!ειμαι 1,91!στοχος μου ειναι τα 95 κιλά!!αυτη την στιγμή εχω αρκετό λίπος!κανω διατροφη παίρνω πρωτεΐνη εδω και ενα μήνα να συνεχίσω ετσι η να βάλω και άλλη πρωτεΐνη στην διατροφη μου; 
Εδω ειναι η διατροφη μου!
Αναγράφω μια τυχαία μέρα!
Πρωινό
1 φλυτζάνι δημητριακά ολικής με 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα 1.5%
Η ενα τοστ γαλοπούλα τυρί με ολικής και ενα φυσικό χυμό πορτοκαλί!
Δεκατιανό 
1 φρυγανιά ολικής 2 ασπράδια 
Μεσημεριανό 
150γρ κρέας απαχο (ψαρονεφρι,μοσχάρι,κοτόπουλο)με άφθονη σαλάτα και μια κουταλιά λάδι
Απογευματινό 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
Βραδινό 
90γρ τόνο η κοτόπουλο με σαλάτα 


Υ.Γ ανάμεσα απο το πρωινό και το δεκατιανό μου κανω την προπόνηση μου!η οποία ειναι 40 λεπτα βάρη και μισή ωρα αερόβια!μετα την προπόνηση παίρνω 1.5 σκουπ πρωτεΐνη καθαρή!

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια καλησπερα εχω μια απορια..Εγω μολις τελειωνω την προπονηση παιρνω ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη και μετα απο καμια 20-30 λεπτα κανω κανονικο γευμα με πρωτεινη και υδατ και χαμηλα λιπαρα..αθροιστικα η πρωτεινη μου ειναι καμια 50γρ πανω κατω που παιρνω και απο το σκουπ και απο το γευμα..υπαρχει προβλημα?προλαβαινει ο οργανισμος να την αφομοιωσει ? γτ καπου διαβασα οτι ο οργανισμος αφομοιωνει μεχρι 35-40 γρ πρωτεινης απο καθε γευμα

----------


## Steloukos

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> έχω μπερδευτεί και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Την βοήθεια σας λίγο γιατι αυτή τη φορά διαφέρει λίγο αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω με παλιότερα και δεν με παίρνει για πειράματα και λάθη οπότε ειπα να πάρω μια γνώμη πριν κάνω κάτι.
> 
> θέλω να φτιάξω σωστή την διατροφή μου γιατι έριξα αρκετά τους υδατάνθρακες μιας και ξεκίνησα σοβαρά προσεγμένη διατροφή πριν κάποιες ημέρες και ήθελα να καθαρίσω.
> 
> Ενδεικτικά αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι σε 
> 
> 1. Πρωινό : 6 ασπράδια /1 κρόκος / 50γρ βρώμη/ 50γρ γάλα 2% / 20γρ κακάο σκέτο 
> ...


Στην περιπτωση σου θα εβαζα λιγο παραπανω υδατανθρακα 2-3 μερες τη βδομαδα τις μερες που θα κανα ποδια,πλατη και στηθος.Η διαιτα που ακολουθεις στρεσαρει πολυ τον οργανισμο και τον καταπιεζει και καλο ειναι να μην ακολουθειται για μεγαλα διαστηματα(οχι πανω απο 2-3 βδομαδες κατα τη γνωμη μου).Δωσε στον οργανισμο σου ενεργεια δλδ δωσε του λιγο υδατανθρακα να μπορει να αποκατασταθει καλυτερα.Εχω ακολουθησει και γω περιπου διατροφη σαν αυτη που εγραψες και επεσα πααααρα πολυ σε μυικη μαζα και δυναμη ασχετα πως ειχα ψηλα την πρωτεινη.Επεσα και σε λιπος βεβαια αλλα δεν κρατησα την μυικη μαζα που θα θελα.

----------


## Alexander123

Γεια σας να ρωτησω κατι...Whey optimum  παιρνω 1 σκοοπ πρωι και ενα πριν κ 1 μετα ν παιρνω 1 ακριβως η και λιγο παραπανω?
 :01. Unsure:

----------


## rey1989

> Στην περιπτωση σου θα εβαζα λιγο παραπανω υδατανθρακα 2-3 μερες τη βδομαδα τις μερες που θα κανα ποδια,πλατη και στηθος.Η διαιτα που ακολουθεις στρεσαρει πολυ τον οργανισμο και τον καταπιεζει και καλο ειναι να μην ακολουθειται για μεγαλα διαστηματα(οχι πανω απο 2-3 βδομαδες κατα τη γνωμη μου).Δωσε στον οργανισμο σου ενεργεια δλδ δωσε του λιγο υδατανθρακα να μπορει να αποκατασταθει καλυτερα.Εχω ακολουθησει και γω περιπου διατροφη σαν αυτη που εγραψες και επεσα πααααρα πολυ σε μυικη μαζα και δυναμη ασχετα πως ειχα ψηλα την πρωτεινη.Επεσα και σε λιπος βεβαια αλλα δεν κρατησα την μυικη μαζα που θα θελα.


σ'ευχαριστώ αλλα έχω αλλάξει ήδη διατροφή (άνοιξα και θέμα) 
δεν πρόκειται να κάνω άλλες υπερβολές , μόνο αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα δίνουν  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το παρόν τόπικ κλειδώνει,καθώς οι πληροφορίες "χανονται" στο πληθος των σελιδών που έχει φτάσει.

----------

